# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > [Release] [BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.

## Xelper

PQRotation (PQR) is an all-in-one ability rotation application. It uses both simple memory reading as well as a memory detour to execute Lua code. It requires absolutely no setup* (read beta notes). 
No addons to configure.No pixel scanning to hinder performance.Easily customizable and shareable abilities and rotations.This program was mainly designed for PVE purposes, however it can easily be configured for PVP purposes as well. It will perform your currently selected rotation as perfectly as is possible, leaving the user to monitor more important things such as fight mechanics and anything else that might be happening in the party/raid. Each rotation is 100% configurable, and each ability can be assigned Lua code (protected or otherwise) that it will execute to determine if a spell should be cast. It also has a basic interrupt bot built in that allows you to interrupt ability that is interruptable (it will not try to interrupt non-interruptable abilities).
*
*_Scroll down to the bottom of this first post for links to community submitted profiles. Please submit any profiles you may have to the wiki!

_

*Download PQR
*PQR.zip | VirusTotal Scan
(Run PQRUpdater.exe in a new, or current directory of PQR to download the latest version.
_


Manual Download Only:
*NOTE: Since you are downloading an EXE directly, some web browsers may consider it malicious.
If you are unable to use the updater, you may download PQR.exe and PQR.exe.config directly.
__If you need to download offsets directly, the list of offsets can be found here.
__You will need to download from this link: 
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR_Offsets/
__Simply add the XML file name to the end of that URL. Ex: Offsets_15050.xml
__Would be:_ _http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR...sets_15050.xml_


If you are playing WoW 3.3.5, download PQR 1.1 here:
PQR111.zip*

IMPORTANT: Profiles using some older functionality may need to be updated for 2.0. See release notes below.

If you are upgrading to a new version after using an older version during the same WoW session you should exit the old version, type /console reloadui ingame, then load the new version to avoid conflicts!*
*How to Use Rotation Bot
*1) Launch PriorityQueueRotation.exe
2) Select the process you would like to attach to. You must be logged into your character to do this.
3) Select your Primary and Secondary rotations.
4) Press ALT+X to start your Primary rotation, and ALT+Z to start your Secondary rotation. Pressing the key(s) again will either stop the bot or switch the rotation, depending on what you have selected.
*
How to Use Interrupt Bot
*1) Add/Remove any spell that you would like to interrupt on the main form or select "Interrupt All Spells".
2) Press ALT+C to start/stop Interrupt Mode.
*
Upcoming Features
*-To Be Determined-
*
Known Issues*-
-None!
*
Configuring a Rotation

*1) Select the "Rotation Editor"
2) Select the Class that you wish to edit.
3) Select the rotation you wish to edit, or add a new rotation.
4) The "Current Abilities" list is the rotation that will be used. 
5) Rotations are automatically saved as you make changes.*



Configuring an Ability
*1) Select "Ability Editor" from the main form.
2) Select the Class for which you would like to configure an ability for.
3) You can then either select an ability from the list to load its settings, or create a new one simply by filling in the form. Please note names must be unique or they will be over-written!
4) Configuring an ability. An ability requires 4 parts to work properly.Ability Name (Required) - this is how the rotation identifies what ability to use. This must be unique!Spell ID (Required) - The addon will perform a function to validate that this spell is available for use. If you do not want to cast a spell (IE, you want to just execute an action, set this to 0). The program will use CastSpellByID.Recast Delay - Default 0 (no delay). After casting this ability how long should we wait in milliseconds before resuming. This is to allow abilities like Immolate which take longer than GCD to cast and only cast if the DoT isn't on the target to apply the debuff so the bot doesn't instantly recast due to no Immolate being immediately on the target. This only works on casted abilities since non-cast are already lower than the GCD and should not be effected.Self Cast - Should the ability be cast on the player?Actions (Optional) - A list of macro actions that will be performed if the spell is valid (Example: /use 14 (trinket), /startattack, etc.)Lua (Required) - The code here is executed in the form of an Lua function. For an ability to be confirmed as the next ability in the rotation this must "*return true*", if you want the ability to simply be cast if you have the resources (mana, energy, etc.) and it is off cooldown, just leave this as return true. If you want to do something more complex, such as cast an ability if the target has <20% HP, look at the example below.5) Press "Save"

EXAMPLE Lua: Cast Hammer of Wrath if the player has "Avenging Wrath" buff (allowing our Execute ability to be cast at any time), or if the target is less than 20% HP.




```
        local sAW = UnitBuffID("player", 31884) 
        local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")

        if sAW ~= nil then
            return true
        else
            if unithealth <= 20 then -- only usable if target health < 20%
                return true
            end
        end
```



*OwnedCore Community Supported Classes and Specs:*
Death Knight Rotations
Druid Rotations
Hunter Rotations
Mage Rotations
Monk Rotations
Paladin Rotations
Priest Rotations
Rogue Rotations
Shaman Rotations
Warlock Rotations
Warrior Rotations

*Change Log:
*

```
2.0.6 [2.0.2 -> 2.0.6 notes]
-Various fixes for efficiency.
-New "Download Offsets" button on select form when no known copies of WoW are running.
-New profile update ability added. A profile developer can supply direct download links to their profiles so that you can click "Download Updates" from the Rotation Editor and download the latest copy of the profile.
NOTES/LIMITATIONS: 
This requires a direct link, where downloading the link provides an exact copy of the XML, not a style formatted version. The links must end in the file names: Example:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR_Profiles/Xelper_INTERRUPT_Rotations.xml



2.0.1
-Changed default 'spell available time' to 125ms before a spell is off CD. Up from 50ms. It was 250ms in the original version. This can be changed in a profile by changing PQR_SpellAvailableTime.
-Changed default refresh rate from 100ms to 50ms.
-Added external Lua file loading. Any file in the "Data" directory named as follows: "PQR_*.lua" will be loaded into WoW when PQR starts. It should only be loaded once. If you reload UI, log off then in, etc.. it should re-inject on the next PQR start.

2.0
PQR (v2.0.0) is mainly a rewrite of PQR to improve efficency. As such, there aren't many new user features however things should run internally much better and as such use less memory.
I have switched from the .NET Framework 4.0 client profile to the full framework. If you are having issues try installing: http://www.microsoft.com/download/en/details.aspx?id=17851


IMPORTANT: If you had a profile that used "Perform Before" or "Perform After" this code will no longer function. See my notes below for the reason why I decided to remove them and for a fairly trivial way to reimplement any lost functionality.


[NEW] Folder layout has been improved. There is now an Offsets folder as well as folders for individual classes.
[NEW] Monk class support.
[NEW] Interrupt profile support.
[NEW] Anti-AFK while the PQR program is running. This can be disabled on the settings page.
[NEW] Ability editor has had an overhaul. New improved syntax highlighter.
[NEW] Multiple debug levels to make using Debug Mode easier.
    None - Default level. No debug data written to chat.
    Profile - ONLY "Profile" debug commands are written to chat. This should allow profile developers to use PQR_DebugP("Text") or PQR_Debug("Text here!", "Profile")  to help test their profiles.
    Basic - Basic workflow of the rotation is written to chat, as well as some other basic information. Also includes Profile data.
    Advanced - All debug information is written to chat.


The following is for profile writers:
New Global Variables:
PQR_RotationStarted - a flag set to true when a rotation has started. This can be used to run code that should only be run once per rotation.
PQR_InterruptStarted - a flag set to true when an interrupt profile has started. Similiar to PQR_RotationStarted.
PQR_SpellAvailableTime - Default value is 0.05 (50ms.) If a spell has less than 50ms left on it's cooldown it will be considered available. This can be changed.




Updated Global Functions:
PQR_WriteToChat(text[, suffix]) - Will write to chat: <PQR[ suffix]> text.
PQR_Debug(text[, debugLevel) - Valid debug levels are: none (empty string/nil), "Profile", "Basic," and "Advanced." PQR sends no messages using the "Profile" mode, so you can use this to help in debugging your profiles.
PQR_DebugP(text) - Same as using PQR_Debug(text, "Profile")


New Global Functions:
PQR_DelayRotation(seconds) - Delays the currently running profile for X seconds (default 1). 

	Code:
	Example: This can be called from an interrupt profile to allow for the use of abilities that are on GCD such as a Stun.

PQR_AddToSpellDelayList(spell, item, seconds) - Delays the currently running profile for X seconds (default 1) when a player attempts and fails to use a spell or item. Resumes on sucessful cast.

	Code:
	Example: A player is spamming Divine Shield but it is on GCD, so the bot is preventing the player from doing it. Using an ability that uses PQR_RotationStarted flag, the profile writer can add: 
"PQR_AddToSpellDelayList(642, 0, 1) --Divine Shield"
The profile will pause for 1 second after a failed attempt to use Divine Shield, so the player can slightly spam the key, and automatically resume the profile once the cast has been done sucessfully or X seconds have passed.
It also works for potions:
PQR_AddToSpellDelayList(79634, 58146, 1) --Golem's Strength (Potion) (spellID, itemID, delay)

PQR_IsOnInterruptList(spellName) - Is an ability on either the PQR interrupt list or profile created list (PQR_AddInterrupt). Returns true/false.
PQR_AddInterrupt(spellName) - Adds a spell to the interrupt list, you should use PQR_InterruptStarted flag to only add once.
PQR_IsInterruptAll() - Is "Interrupt All Spells" checked? Returns true/false.
--


Reason for removal of "Perform After" and "Perform Before"
Perform After/Before was clunky, and did not do anything that you couldn't do in an ability before. There was no simple way of editing the ability and just seeing "oh this is doing something before and after" without going into the tabs for each. If someone used an ability as a template they might never know they also have possibly bad before/after code there. Or if they just copied/pasted an ability to another they might not know they are missing code.


It should be trivial to fix the affected abilities, just do this where you would 'return true':


If spell ID is not 0 and only using "Perform Before"

	Code:
	--PERFORM BEFORE CODE HERE
return true

If spell ID is not 0 and using "Perform After" OR If spell ID is 0:
You must change the spell ID to 0.

	Code:
	local spellAvailable = PQR_SpellAvailable(SpellID)
if spellAvailable then
    --PERFORM BEFORE CODE HERE
    CastSpellByID(SpellID, Target)
    --PERFORM AFTER CODE HERE
    return true
end

1.1.1
[CHANGE] Updated PQR_IsMoving(x) - it will now work anywhere regardless of a map being present or not. Profile developers can now also change the movement reset time on a global basis. Previously it would take 1 second to be considered not moving after having been previously considered moving. You can now make it reset to not moving after having stopped moving for a shorter or longer amount of time. Add this line to an ability in your rotation:
Code:
PQR_ResetMovementTime = 0.3
This will cause the 1 second reset timer to change to 0.3 seconds. Note that this will effect your entire rotation, not just single abilities. This is reset to the 1 second default when changing rotations.


[UPDATE] No longer limited to 256 abilities combined between all rotations per class. 
[BUGFIX] Fixed manual mode not displaying a message in chat.
[UPDATE] Included many profiles from the last couple weeks, sorry if I missed yours! We are now using the PQRotation wiki for sharing profiles.


1.1
I recommend that the average user does not upgrade until their favorite profiles have been updated for this version.
NOTE: To convert older profiles to new profiles you need to rename them in this format: Prefix_CLASS_Abilities.xml and Prefix_CLASS_Rotations.xml


Included Rotations (Feel free to leave feedback on the quality of included rotations):
-Death Knight by Bubba
-Hunter by kickmydog
-Paladin (Ret) by Xelper
-Paladin (Prot) by Xelper


Sheuron's Profile Pack:
Arcane Mage
Combat Rogue
Frost Mage
Fury Warrior
Holy Priest
Marksman Hunter
Prot Warrior
Sub. Rogue


-NEW: Ability Option: "Perform Before (Lua)"
-NEW: Ability Option: "Perform After (Lua)
-NEW: Rotation Option: "Rotation Notes"
-NEW: Rotation Option: "Combat Requirement"
-NEW: Allow rotations to designate combat requirement, this is the default setting.
-NEW: Lua syntax highlighter.-NEW: Multiple profiles per class.
-NEW: Ability to copy rotations, abilities and profiles.
-BUGFIX: Fixed bug with auto upgrading old profiles (using the old "Self Cast True/False") to new profiles using a Target modifier.


1.0.13
-BUGFIX: SetMapToCurrentZone() will now fire at profile load so that PQR_IsMoving works if the program is loaded for the first time during a boss fight.
-NEW: Now supports multiple Offsets.xml files.
-Maintenance: This build includes Offsets for 14545 (Live) and 14809. New offsets can be added simply be downloading an XML and placing it in the folder with the other Offset XML files.
-Maintenance: Drastically reduced the number of offsets that need to be updated from 18 down to 7. (Most were leftover from pre-public release builds that worked a little bit differently, but were still being used.)
-Maintenance: The injected detour and ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObj both use FindPattern, the latter is not yet tested with other PTR builds but it works for both live and PTR (14809), the pattern search can also be overwritten by using <ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObj>Value</ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObj> if the pattern does fail in future PTRs.


1.0.12
-BUGFIX: Changing instance 'floors' will no longer break PQR_IsMoving(x) function. 
-NEW: 'Cancel Channel' functionality. This will allow individual abilities when flagged as 'True' to be cast while channeling a spell. 
-NEW: Added F1-F12 hotkeys.
-NEW: Offsets are now stored in Offsets.xml for updating for PTR purposes. (If you know how, feel free to update them and post PTR updates! :) I have them named fairly simply, in my opinion.)
-NEW TARGET: "Custom"... you can now specify a custom target in your Lua code BEFORE returning true. This will allow you to target specific mobs not on the "Target" list by default... example: boss1, party1, etc.
EXAMPLE:
PQR_CustomTarget = "boss1"
return true

-NEW FUNCTION: PQR_IsOutOfSight([unit], [seconds]) - Returns true if a "Target not in line of sight." error has popped up for the specified unit in the last 3 seconds. Unit can be any unit (player, target, mouseover, etc.). Seconds can be any number down to 4 decimal place precision. NOTE: You will only get a single "Target not in line of sight" per unit per 3-5 seconds depending on other red text errors that have popped up. This is as good as can possibly be done, sorry! If you can find any other way to handle this please let me know and give me Lua code examples.

EXAMPLES:
if PQR_IsOutOfSight() then
    --"target" has been out of sight in the last 3 seconds.
end


if PQR_IsOutOfSight("mouseover", 10) then
    --"mouseover" has been out of sight in the last 10 seconds.
end
Added profiles by sheuron, if you enjoy his profiles please give him rep here: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/world-of-warcraft/world-of-warcraft-bots-programs/329033-beta-pqrotation-automated-ability-priority-queue-114.html#post2132079
 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)
WARRIOR PROTECTION PVE
WARRIOR FURY PVE
MAGE ARCANE PVE
MAGE FROST PVP
HOLY PRIEST PVE
HUNTER MM PVE
ROGUE COMBAT PVE

1.0.11
-BUGFIX: "mouseover" target option now targets the spell at your mouseover and not your pet.

1.0.10
-Updated for patch 4.2.2.14545
-PQR_IsMoving(seconds) should now return false if you have molten feathers. (Untested)

1.0.9
-NEW: Smart Hotkey Mode- click the 'Help' button on the Show Settings page for more information.
-Smart Hotkey Mode note: Recast Delays are currently applied to all 4 rotations, so if you have a delay in Rotation 1 it will also be applied to Rotation 2 if the ability is in both rotations.
-Smart Hotkey Mode note: It is HIGHLY recommended that you do not use the default provided function name for this functionality. You can change this on the Show Settings page.
-NEW: You can now run multiple PQRs. Rotation/Interrupt Hotkeys are based on which WoW has focus.
-NEW: 'Mouseover' Target Mode
-NEW: 'Click' Target Mode (Targetted AOE Spells, clicks at mouse location)
-NEW: Interrupt Delay Option
-NEW: Enable/Disable Combat Requirement Option
-BUGFIX: Will no longer try to interrupt your target if is not attackable.

1.0.8
-Added a 'Pet' cast option.
-Delay is now functional for instant cast abilities (Example: Serpent Sting, to prevent casting more than 1.)
-Code optimization.

1.0.6
-Configurable Hotkeys for 4 rotations and interrupt mode.
-Customizable Sounds (this will be updated, I am looking for better WoW sounds to add... but for now it will do!)
-Ability Editor: "Self Cast" option has been changed to "Target." Allows you to specify the target for the spell, current options are: Target, Player, Focus. Old profiles will be automatically updated when an ability is saved.
-Vanish will now trigger a .5 second delay when the cast request is sent.
-Added Warlock Rotations (thank you crystal_tech)
-Added Shadow Priest Rotation (thank you mentally)


1.0.3-1.0.5
-Testing versions, not released.

1.0.2
- Should fix WoW freezing issue.

1.0.1
-You can now change the casting rate via Settings (main form). This is the rate at which the bot checks if a spell is available to cast and attempts to cast it. Interrupts are not effected by this.
-Sending a Vanish cast (either manual or otherwise) will now result in the bot delaying for 0.5 seconds before continuing.
-Shortened version numbers to: Major.Minor.Revision... too many numbers before!

1.0.0.9
-WoW Lua: PQR_IsMoving(seconds) - returns true if the player has been moving for X seconds(down to 4 decimal place, 1.245 = 1 second 245 ms). Player is considered stationary if they have been standing in one spot for > 1 second.
-WoW Lua: PQR_NotBehindTarget() - returns true if the player is not behind the target. This only returns true if you try to cast a spell that requires you to be behind the target first, and is good for 3 seconds. So, you can now add "Shred" or "Backstab", as follows:
if PQR_NotBehindTarget() then
    return false
end
return true
-Fixed channeling issue. Typo on my part checked if you had been channeling and had LESS than 150ms left on the channel, it should have checked if you had GREATER THAN 150ms left on the channel.


1.0.0.8
-Warriors preset priorities now check spell ID rather than name of buff.
-Added Destro Lock default.
-Internal improvements. 
-Added an internal "Drop Threat" check. If player attempts to cast Feign Death or Divine Shield (threat drops/emergency buttons on GCD) but fails because they are on GCD the bot will delay .5 seconds. This allows the player to hit the key a few times and have it cast. Please post a list of any other relevant abilities you would like added (threat drops and emergency spells only, please.)

1.0.0.7
-Added a "Recast Delay" option for individual spells... this will force the bot to not recast a spell for X milliseconds (example: Immolate, gives the server time to put the Immolate Debuff on the mob so you don't recast it again immediately)... this will only work for spells with a cast time, but any spell without a cast time should be convered by the GCD so it shouldn't matter anyways.
-Added a "Force Selfcast" option for individual spells. Spells will be specifically casted with you as the target if selected.-If you close your WoW PQR will now close as well.
-Added scrollbars to the Lua editor (yay).

1.0.0.6:
-No more crashes on zoning.
-No longer auto-disables when zoning.

1.0.0.5:
-Significantly reduced the number of Lua calls being made per cycle.
-Minor code cleanup. 
-Settings (Interrupt List, Interrupt All, and the Primary and Secondary Rotation selections) have been finalized and will no longer reset each build.
-NOTE: There is a very very minor chance to crash when you zone if Bot Mode or Interrupt Mode is enabled while zoning, you should disable Bot Mode or Interrupt Mode if enabled before zoning. If all goes well with this build this bug should be non-existent in future builds, please let me know of any issues.

1.0.0.4:
-SpellAvailable check will now check if a spell is being channeled (with more than 150ms left on the cast) and if IsSpellUsable().
-Fixed typo in default warrior abilities.

1.0.0.3: Fixed localization issues:-UnitBuffID(unit, spellID, filter) and UnitDebuffID(unit, spellID, filter) can now be used just like all other WoW Lua. The returns for these 2 functions are identical to UnitBuff() and UnitDebuff().
-Interrupt Mode will now CastSpellByID instead of CastSpellByName("EnglishSpell")... so will now work with all localizations.
-Fixed random bot stopping issue*. (*: Should be fixed, was unable to reproduce while testing.)

1.0.0.2:
-Internal Debug Version, no changes.

1.0.0.1:
-Switched to new memory detour, no longer requires DX9.
-Cleaned up some code and crashing bug should no longer occur when you zone.

1.0.0.0:Initial Release.
```

*Thanks*
-Ryuk-, JuJuBosc, Shynd (fasm), TOM_RUS (making everyones lives 100 times easier with the Info Dump thread every patch) , and many many more people from the Memory Editing section.

----------


## hilion

Was allready happy to see this. :-)),

Also still looking for youre Paypal Email so i can donate a bit for you.

----------


## GoneGanja

I can't wait to see this released +rep in advance.

----------


## Xelper

*Xelper's Profiles:
*In PQR go to "Rotation Editor" -> "Download Profile from URL" then copy and paste in the following URL and hit "Download:"

*Ret and Prot Paladin (LIVE):
*http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR_Profiles/xelper_profiles.txt

*Ret (BETA - MISTS OF PANDARIA):
*http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR_Profiles/XelperMOP.txt

----------


## D3ALER

Nice couldn't wait to see this thanks much gonna give it a try now I'll let you know if any problems +rep!

----------


## matimati

You sir have made my day. will donate once is out of beta +rep

----------


## Xelper

Currently testing a fix to the "Unknown/Incorrect Class" boxes, so far so good... if you are experiencing those boxes after a re log/zone it should be available tonight.

----------


## Xelper

Updated - see thread for updated download link. No longer requires DX9. Crashing when zoning with the bot enabled should also be pretty much fixed from some basic testing, but it is still good practice to not run the bot when you don't need it. I will provide an option for disabling the auto-disable once I am sure the crash fix is 100% effective.  :Smile: 

Next update will make sure channeled spells (Arcane Missiles, Mind Flay, etc.) are not interrupted by other priorities. This can currently be done via custom Lua code (if UnitChannelInfo("player") ~= nil return false end), but it will be made part of the internal check to make things a little more simple. I will also be providing a UnitBuffID("unit", SpellID, Player?) UnitAuraID("unit", SpellID, Player?) and UnitDebuffID("unit", SpellID, Player?) WoW lua function to make the profiles a bit more localization proof.

I also moved all of the class profiles into a "Profiles" directory, just as a measure to keep the directory a little more clean. If you started making changes make sure you make a copy of your profiles then paste them in this directory. (And feel free to upload them to this thread when you feel they are working good, I will include them in future updates. If you are providing a 'better' profile than a currently existing one, please explain why it is better!)

----------


## kclux

Looks like a very nice tool, thanks for releasing it. I tried to get a rogue rotation done but with combo points and the different stances my lua is not good enough  :Smile: 

Also I am wondering, what is the risk that it will be detected ?

----------


## Xelper

> Looks like a very nice tool, thanks for releasing it. I tried to get a rogue rotation done but with combo points and the different stances my lua is not good enough 
> 
> Also I am wondering, what is the risk that it will be detected ?


Blizzard can detect anything that interacts with WoW if it REALLY wanted to, but I would say the risk is fairly low since this tool just helps players play better, there is no gold being gained, items being farmed, etc. (but is still obviously cheating). I am working on a warden monitor, though. No ETA on that.

On the Rogue subject, it really is tricky! Rogue and Feral Cat are probably the hardest classes to code right because you have to take into consideration combo points, keeping up a buff (Slice and Dice), how long before SnD drops, etc, etc.. But I am 100% sure it is possible..

If you want to provide me with a list of priorities I could try my hand at it, though I don't have a rogue and there is no PTR to use a premade...
Make sure the list is as concise as possible. Make each ability as clear as possible, Example:
1) Cast Slice and Dice IF: We don't have a SnD Buff but have X combo points
2) Cast Slice and Dice IF: It will expire in X seconds and we have X combo points.

----------


## vorn10

When first time i run program and try to start it my computer sotped and need to be reset. After restart it shows me that error. It shows when i click "SELECT"

System.NotSupportedException: You cannot unregister a hotkey that is not registered
w PriorityQueueRotation.Hotkey.Unregister()
w PriorityQueueRotation.frmMain.UnregisterHotkeys()
w PriorityQueueRotation.frmMain.eval_a(Object A_0, FormClosingEventArgs A_1)
w System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnFormClosing(FormClosingEventArgs e)
w System.Windows.Forms.Form.RaiseFormClosingOnAppExit()
w System.Windows.Forms.Application.ExitInternal()
w System.Windows.Forms.Application.ThreadContext.OnThreadException(Exception t)
w System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProcException(Exception e)
w System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnThreadException(Exception e)
w System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)
w System.Windows.Forms.SafeNativeMethods.ShowWindow(HandleRef hWnd, Int32 nCmdShow)
w System.Windows.Forms.Control.SetVisibleCore(Boolean value)
w System.Windows.Forms.Form.SetVisibleCore(Boolean value)
w System.Windows.Forms.Control.Show()
w PriorityQueueRotation.frmSelect.eval_b(Object A_0, EventArgs A_1)
w System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
w System.Windows.Forms.Button.OnClick(EventArgs e)
w System.Windows.Forms.Button.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs mevent)
w System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
w System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
w System.Windows.Forms.ButtonBase.WndProc(Message& m)
w System.Windows.Forms.Button.WndProc(Message& m)
w System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
w System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
w System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)


************** Zestawy załadowane **************
mscorlib
Wersja zestawu: 4.0.0.0
Wersja Win32: 4.0.30319.235 (RTMGDR.030319-2300)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v4.0.30319/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
PriorityQueueRotation
Wersja zestawu: 1.0.0.1
Wersja Win32: 1.0.0.1
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Rafal/Downloads/PQR1001/PriorityQueueRotation.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Wersja zestawu: 4.0.0.0
Wersja Win32: 4.0.30319.235 built by: RTMGDR
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Wersja zestawu: 4.0.0.0
Wersja Win32: 4.0.30319.1 built by: RTMRel
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
System
Wersja zestawu: 4.0.0.0
Wersja Win32: 4.0.30319.232 built by: RTMGDR
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
BlackMagic
Wersja zestawu: 1.0.0.0
Wersja Win32: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Rafal/Downloads/PQR1001/BlackMagic.DLL
----------------------------------------
fasmdll_managed
Wersja zestawu: 1.0.3262.20709
Wersja Win32: 
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Rafal/Downloads/PQR1001/fasmdll_managed.DLL
----------------------------------------
msvcm90
Wersja zestawu: 9.0.30729.6161
Wersja Win32: 9.00.30729.6161
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/WinSxS/x86_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_none_50934f2ebcb7eb57/msvcm90.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
Wersja zestawu: 4.0.0.0
Wersja Win32: 4.0.30319.1 built by: RTMRel
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Configuration
Wersja zestawu: 4.0.0.0
Wersja Win32: 4.0.30319.1 (RTMRel.030319-0100)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Configuration/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Configuration.dll
----------------------------------------
System.xml.resources
Wersja zestawu: 4.0.0.0
Wersja Win32: 4.0.30319.1 built by: RTMRel
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml.resources/v4.0_4.0.0.0_pl_b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.resources.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Configuration.resources
Wersja zestawu: 4.0.0.0
Wersja Win32: 4.0.30319.1 (RTMRel.030319-0100)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Configuration.resources/v4.0_4.0.0.0_pl_b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Configuration.resources.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms.resources
Wersja zestawu: 4.0.0.0
Wersja Win32: 4.0.30319.235 built by: RTMGDR
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms.resources/v4.0_4.0.0.0_pl_b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.resources.dll
----------------------------------------
mscorlib.resources
Wersja zestawu: 4.0.0.0
Wersja Win32: 4.0.30319.235 (RTMGDR.030319-2300)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/mscorlib.resources/v4.0_4.0.0.0_pl_b77a5c561934e089/mscorlib.resources.dll
----------------------------------------

************** Debugowanie w trybie JIT **************
Aby włączyć debugowanie w trybie JIT (just-in-time), plik .config tej
aplikacji lub komputera (machine.config) musi mieć
wartość jitDebugging ustawioną w sekcji system.windows.forms.
Aplikacja musi być również skompilowana z włączonym
debugowaniem.

Na przykład:

<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

----------


## Xelper

What is your operating system and language? Can you try right clicking and Running as Administrator?

Also, is your .NET 4.0 up to date? Download Details - Microsoft Download Center - Microsoft .NET Framework 4 (Web Installer)

----------


## vorn10

Windows 7 (polish) with latest important patches. Yes my .Net 4.0 is up to date (just to be sure used repair option) and tried to running as Admin too. Still same error.
BTW nice fast support  :Smile: 

Rofl copied it to another disc and it works :P

----------


## Xelper

It looks like the problem is occurring when it is trying to attach to your WoW/install the detour/check the playername/class... just to verify, your WoW is version 14333 (the live version) correct?

----------


## Traxex84

Saw this in the screenshots thread and was very interested, +rep to you.

----------


## Xelper

> Rofl copied it to another disc and it works :P


Good, I was just installing the Polish language pack just incase that caused it for some strange reason! Just out of curiosity, what is your UAC (User Account Control) set to ? 

Start -> type UAC

----------


## vorn10

When i typed UAC it shows me many files in documents folder. IDK what to do.
BTW when i start it and getting into combat it works well but after combat ends it turning off (no message shows) i need to again press alt+z and it shows "rotation enable". F.e.:
Rotation enable
(fighting then leaving combat)
(starting next fight, it no working)
(pressing alt+z)
Rotation enable
(working)

and one more thing is it possible to add WoG and set it to heal only with 3 HP and only when iam below 50% hp?

----------


## Xelper

Known bug that it stops the rotation randomly and it is being very annoying to reproduce (its very rare) and yep, you can move WoG up above Inquisition/TV and set it up like this:

Spell: Word of Glory
SpellID: 85673
Lua:


```
local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")


if unithealth < 50 and UnitPower("player", 9) == 3 then
    return true
end
```

I'll have a fix out tonight that fixes some localization issues (Example: Hammer of Wrath checks if you have the English buff "Avenging Wrath" up) in the 1002 version I posted this is already corrected (I added UnitBuffID(unit, spellID, filter) with the same returns as UnitBuff()). However currently you will not interupt spells if you are using a non-english WoW... it will try CastSpellByName("Rebuke") instead of CastSpellByName("PolishVersionHere"). That will be fixed tonight as well.

---------- Post added at 05:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:47 PM ----------

PQR v1.0.0.4 has been uploaded, download from the main post. It should fix localization problems as well as the random bot stop issue (Please report if it hasn't).

----------


## D3ALER

Well I'm quite happy with this little tool it works very well with my prot pally. I do get a crashes here and there and I cant use any other hacks with this program as it crashes quite fast after trying to use flyhack or noclip and so far with all my different bot systems. Butt it works fine on its own I'm having a bit trouble trying to set up holy priest for my girl friend and I want to add flash heal to my prot pally rotation if he goes under 25% health any help would be great thanks for the hard work.

----------


## Xelper

> Well I'm quite happy with this little tool it works very well with my prot pally. I do get a crashes here and there and I cant use any other hacks with this program as it crashes quite fast after trying to use flyhack or noclip and so far with all my different bot systems. Butt it works fine on its own I'm having a bit trouble trying to set up holy priest for my girl friend and I want to add flash heal to my prot pally rotation if he goes under 25% health any help would be great thanks for the hard work.


Hmm... a bot that uses a detour to call Lua_DoString or Lua_GetLocalizedText might conflict with this, unfortunately I can't do anything about that. 

For the Holy Priest... are you looking to cast a spell depending on how much HP the target has? Should be pretty simple, see the example for the Prot Pally Flash of Light ability for an idea of how to do it. 

Example Flash of Light if < 25% HP (This would need to be pretty high up in your rotation or other abilities will be cast before it)- You will need to have yourself or a mob targeted (not another player or pet) with Auto Self Cast turned on for this to work, I will add a "Force Self Cast" option for an ability in a later update.

Name: Flash of Light < 25% HP
SpellID: 19750
Lua:


```
local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")

if unithealth < 25 then
    return true
end
```

PQR 1.0.0.5 released, almost all bugs taken care of. There is a very very minor chance that if you leave Bot Mode or Interrupt Mode enabled during zoning that you may crash, so it is recommended that when you are about to zone you turn off both modes... if you are dead (or ghost), have a battleground popup, just won a battleground, or have a dungeon finder invite this will occur automatically. Please let me know of any other issues with this version! If all goes well with this build the crashing bug should be non-existent next build.

----------


## MeeToo

Works great for my Ret Pally. I get crashes whenever I use a portal or hearth so have to remember to turn it of before doing that.. Only other toon I want to use it with is my Lock but couldn't seem to make it work. Looking forward to more updates.

----------


## Xelper

PQR 1.0.0.6 Released- should no longer crash at all. Please submit any issues to this thread.

----------


## demisehi

I will give this a shot and come up with the priorities for the following classes:

Shaman - Enhance, Elemental
Druid - Feral for both Bear, Cat
Hunter - Marksman, Survival
DK - Frost
Mage - Arcane, Fire

Might take me a couple days, and will see how well this works.

----------


## D3ALER

Hey I was just wondering where or how do I get the spell I.D information and lua? I want to set up shadow priest class. was also wondering if it would be possible to set up a holy priest healing rotation for groups would the bot understand how to keep cycling thru the group members and heal them but keep the tank up efficiently?
My girl friend has trubble dpsin so this tool would be great for her if I could get it set up right for her priest any help is much appreciated.

----------


## crystal_tech

Not much of a lua coder but this is how i see a Destro Lock rotation being.
Any help getting this setup into the bot would be grateful. I tried to provide as much as I could to help get it going.

I also did the best i could finding spell ids
I made the Spells and ids bold for easier coping.
------------------------------------------------------------------

Name of spell(spellid) - when to cast; example 'other spell(spellid)'
| = or

-------------------------------------------------------------------

*Curse of the Elements(1490)* - cast if target is boss lvl & needs debuff and does not have '*Earth and Moon(60433)*' | '*Ebon Plaguebringer Rank 2(51160;7282)*' | '*Fire Breath(34889)*' | '*Lightning Breath(24844)*' | '*Master Poisoner(93068)*'; recast at 1.5 sec remaining

*Life Tap(1454)* - cast only when player's mana is less than or equal to 20% and Hp is greater than or equal to 80%

*Fel Flame(77799)* - cast only when moving; cast only if player has '*fel spark(89937)*' buff

*Shadowburn(17877)* - cast when target hp equals or less than 20%

*soulburn(74434)* - cast at start of fight if boss lvl & need '*Improved Soul Fire(18120)*'; if buffed by '*Bloodlust(2825)*' | '*Heroism(32182)*' | '*Time Warp(80353)*' | '*Ancient hysteria(90355)*' & need '*Improved Soul Fire(18120)*'

*Soul Fire(6353)*- cast if player has '*soulburn(74434)*' buff; cast if player has '*Empowered Imp(47283)*' buff ; if target is boss lvl & needs buff '*Improved Soul Fire(18120)*'; if target is boss lvl & '*Improved soul fire(18120)*' buff remaining time is 3.5 sec

*Demon Soul(77801)* _(use trinkets with this)_ - cast if target is boss lvl and hp greater than or equal to 90%; cast when player has a '*Bloodlust(2825)*' | '*Heroism(32182)*' | '*Time Warp(80353)*' | '*Ancient hysteria(90355)*' buff

*Immolate(348)* - cast if target needs '*immolate(348)*' debuff; recast when debuff has 3 sec left

*Conflagrate(17962)* - cast if target has '*Immolate(348)*' debuff; cast if '*Immolate(348)*' debuff has greater than 3.5 sec left

*Bane of Doom(603)* - cast if target needs debuff & is boss lvl; if target has '*Bane of doom(603)*' cast '*Bane of Agony(980)*' instead | cast '*Bane of Agony(980)*' if not boss lvl; recast when debuff has 1.5 sec left

*Corruption(172)* - cast if target needs debuff; recast when debuff has 1.5sec left

*Chaos Bolt(50796)* - cast when off cooldown and all above are true

*Incinerate(29722)* - cast when '*chaos Bolt(50796)*' is on CD and all above are true

Hope this helps in development.

----------


## Xelper

> I will give this a shot and come up with the priorities for the following classes:
> 
> Shaman - Enhance, Elemental
> Druid - Feral for both Bear, Cat
> Hunter - Marksman, Survival
> DK - Frost
> Mage - Arcane, Fire
> 
> Might take me a couple days, and will see how well this works.


Cool, thanks  :Smile:  FYI There may be a problem with some of the hunter abilities I added in since I don't have a hunter to test on. You should make a new priority and test them 1 at a time to be 100% sure.

I'll write that Warlock rotation, should only take me 10-20 mins... but I can't test it.

WARLOCK_Abilities.xml
WARLOCK_Rotations.xml
Place them in your Profiles directory. Again, NOT TESTED. If there are any issues you will need to figure out what they are since I have no way of doing it. I'm going to rely on people writing classes on their own or using ones shared by other players (I really can't learn everyone's rotations then program them all without losing my mind)... the code isn't that difficult to understand even for beginners... and the provided abilities for Warlocks, Paladin and Warrior should should you how to do whatever you want to do.

Few minor issues atm:


Fel Flame(77799) - Cast Only When Moving <-- will be able to do in a future release, Otherwise DONE (Fel Spark)
Soul Fire(6353)- Is the buff called "Empowered Imp"? If so DONE, otherwise this spell ID needs changing.
Bane of Doom(603) - if target has 'Bane of doom(603)' cast 'Bane of Agony(980)' instead??? I don't think I have a way to seeing if a non-selected target has bane. Otherwise done.

*Also one other note that i just realized, any casted spelll (Such as Immolate) that takes longer than the GCD to cast might cast twice in a row... I have some ideas on how to avoid this (example: setting a global variable with the last GetTime() the player was seen casting it... then comparing it to GetTime() - .3 (300ms)) but I will need some time to think about how to best handle this. I will likely add a "Proc Delay" option to abilities which will prevent it from being casted again within X milliseconds.*

----------


## crystal_tech

you cast soul fire when you get the buff empowered imp. the buff soul fire gives you is call improved soul fire.

also i've loaded the profile and it just sits there. it says its enabled in game but won't cast anything or do anything if i cast something.

ok got it to work but had to be in melee range, yes it does cast immolate twice in a row. maybe try a last casted spell check if it equals then skip? or just put a sleep timer on it?

----------


## Xelper

Are you sure about the melee range thing? I have it set to cast only if the player is in combat... no range checks at all. I'm also already working on the Immolate issue, I added a "Recast Delay" option to each ability.. if set to anything above 0 it will wait x milliseconds before it casts that spell again... will have to figure out what a good number is.

---------- Post added at 08:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:21 PM ----------

Version 1.0.0.7 has been uploaded. Minor changes to better accomodate casters and players looking to force a self cast.
-Added a "Recast Delay" option for individual spells... this will force the bot to not recast a spell for X milliseconds (example: Immolate, gives the server time to put the Immolate Debuff on the mob so you don't recast it again immediately)... this will only work for spells with a cast time, but any spell without a cast time should be convered by the GCD so it shouldn't matter anyways.
-Added a "Force Selfcast" option for individual spells. Spells will be specifically casted with you as the target if selected. (Example: Flash of Light Self if < 25% HP, select this so it doesn't try to heal another player/pet if they are selected)
-If you close your WoW PQR will now close as well.
-Added scrollbars to the Lua editor.

----------


## crystal_tech

updated to 1.0.0.7 seems to be better just note that the rotation i posted is for destro not demo. just to prevent confusion.

----------


## Xelper

Oh okay, other than that is it mostly working fine? If so I will rename the rotation and include it in the next release.

You probably wanna set the delay for Immolate to something like 1000 or 1500. My next step will be to make it so the Delay is removed if a spell misses.

----------


## crystal_tech

set soul fire and immolate to 300ms seems to do fine. will post demo and aff for ya

----------


## LockeKAF

Don't working with other locales clients, because in your xml's buffs reads by their names (not spellIDs).
For example: tried with my fury war, and he's not use raging blow and slam at all, BUT uses all other abilities.

PS sorry for bad english

----------


## Kaareod

I'm working on a elemental shaman rotation, but I'm kind of stuck at trying to make Earth Shock work. It's supposed to be cast only when Lightning Shield has 7 or more stacks, but I have no idea how to make it cast when a buff reaches a certain number of stacks. I don't really have any LUA coding experience, so any help will be appreciated.

----------


## MeeToo

Is there some way to transfer rotations from one release to the next? I am having to set up my Pally's rotations everytime. I tried copying the xml files from one release to the new one but that didn't work. Also, when I switch to my lock and open PQR all of my pally's spells are still listed and when I build my lock's rotation they are just added into the list with my pally's spells. Is this intended?

Working like a charm for my Pally and no more crashes!!! You the man!!!!

----------


## kclux

Just tried to download the latest version but I get an Invalid or Deleted file error. Looking forward to see the Affliction rotation, I tried today to make one myself but was only half successfull.

----------


## crystal_tech

okay heres my aff rotation its a wall of text to warn you

note: it had single target, aoe for greater than 2 mobs, aoe for two mobs (need to set focus for off target), and interrupt using felhunter pet.

Aff Lock Single
------------------
*Curse of the Elements(1490)* (_not sure if this would benefit as a Aff lock)_ - cast if target is boss lvl & needs debuff and does not have '*Earth and Moon(60433)*' | '*Ebon Plaguebringer Rank 2(51160;7282)*' | '*Fire Breath(34889)*' | '*Lightning Breath(24844)*' | '*Master Poisoner(9306)*'; recast at 1.5 sec remaining

*Life Tap(1454)* - cast only when player's mana is less than or equal to 20% and Hp is greater than or equal to 80%

*Fel Flame(77799)* - cast only when moving; cast only if player has '*fel spark(89937)*' buff

*Demon Soul(77801)* _(use trinkets with this)_ - cast if target is boss lvl and hp greater than or equal to 90%; cast when player has a '*Bloodlust(2825)*' | '*Heroism(32182)*' | '*Time Warp(80353)*' | '*Ancient hysteria(90355)*' buff

*Drain Soul(1120)* - cast only when target hp is less than 25% & '*Haunt(48181)*' is on cd

*Shadow Bolt(686)* _(opener)_- cast boss lvl with greater than 95% hp & needs debuff '*Shadow and Flame(17801)*'; player has buff '*Shadow Trance(17941)*'

*Haunt(48181)* - cast if target needs debuff

*Bane of Doom(603)* - cast if target needs debuff & is boss lvl; if target has '*Bane of doom(603)*' cast '*Bane of Agony(980)*' instead; recast when debuff has 1.5 sec left

*Corruption(172)* - cast if target needs debuff; recast when debuff has 1.5sec left

*Unstable affiction(30108)* - cast if target needs debuff; recast when debuff has 2 sec left; stop casting if target hp is less than 25%

*Shadow Bolt(686)* - Cast if all above are true; do not cast if target hp is less than 25%


Aff Lock AOE More than 2 Mobs
-----------------------------
*Life Tap(1454)* - cast only when player's mana is less than or equal to 20% and Hp is greater than or equal to 80%

*Fel Flame(77799)* - cast only when moving; cast only if player has '*fel spark(89937)*' buff

*soulburn(74434)* - cast at start of Aoe pull and soul shards is greater than or equal to 2 (i like to conserve shards)

*seed of corruption(27243)* - cast if player has buff '*soulburn(74434)*'; cast until stopped


Aff Lock AOE 2 Mobs
------------------------------
note: set your focus to the off target and need to be glyphed

*Curse of the Elements(1490)* _(once again not sure if this helps aff locks)_ - cast if target is boss lvl & needs debuff and does not have 'Earth and Moon(60433)' | 'Ebon Plaguebringer Rank 2(51160;7282)' | 'Fire Breath(34889)' | 'Lightning Breath(24844)' | 'Master Poisoner(9306'; recast at 1.5 sec remaining

*Life Tap(1454)* - cast only when player's mana is less than or equal to 20% and Hp is greater than or equal to 80%

*Fel Flame(77799)* - cast only if player has '*fel spark(89937)*' buff

*Demon Soul(77801)* _(use trinkets with this)_ - cast if target is boss lvl and hp greater than or equal to 90%; cast when player has a '*Bloodlust(2825)*' | '*Heroism(32182)*' | '*Time Warp(80353)*' | '*Ancient hysteria(90355)*' buff

*soul swap(86213)* - cast if target has '*Bane of Doom(603)*' | "*Bane of Agony(980)*' & '*Corruption(172)*' & '*Unstable affiction(30108)*'

*soul swap:exhale(86213)* - cast on focus

*Shadow Bolt(686)* _(opener)_- cast only once on boss lvl with greater than 95% hp & needs debuff '*Shadow and Flame(17801)*'
*
Haunt(48181)* - cast if target needs debuff

*Bane of Doom(603)* - cast if target needs debuff & is boss lvl; if target has '*Bane of doom(603)*' cast '*Bane of Agony(980)*' instead; recast when debuff has 1.5 sec left

*Corruption(172)* - cast if target needs debuff; recast when debuff has 1.5sec left

*Unstable affiction(30108)* - cast if target needs debuff; recast when debuff has 2 sec left; stop casting if target hp is less than 25%

*Drain Soul(1120)* - cast only when target hp is less than 25% & '*Haunt(48181)*' is on cd

Aff Lock interrupt
-------------------------------------
felhunter:spell lock(19647)- cast to interrupt

some spells are copied from the destro rotation others have been tweaked



on destro side i've set the delay to 3000 ms on soul fire. also to get myself into combat when needed I cast a fel flame at the target.
demo to come and followups to tweaks i've made. just need xelpers coding skills

sorry if this double posts or triple posts (mmowned servers are very busy it seems)

----------


## remtown

links dead, pls re up! love this btw, nice work

----------


## crystal_tech

mmowned seems to working again....

---------- Post added at 10:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:30 PM ----------

ok heres my demo rotation single target
*
Curse of the Elements(1490)* - cast if target is boss lvl & needs debuff and does not have '*Earth and Moon(60433)*' | '*Ebon Plaguebringer Rank 2(51160;7282)*' | '*Fire Breath(34889)*' | '*Lightning Breath(24844)*' | '*Master Poisoner(9306)*'; recast at 1.5 sec remaining
*
Life Tap(1454)* - cast only when player's mana is less than or equal to 20% and Hp is greater than or equal to 80%

*Fel Flame(77799)* - cast only when moving; cast only if player has '*fel spark(89937)*' buff

*Soul Fire(6353)* - cast when player has '*Decimation(63158)*' buff 

*Incinerate(29722)* - cast when player has '*Molten Core(47247)*' Buff

*Metamorphosis(59672)* - cast when off CD; cast when player has a '*Bloodlust(2825)*' | '*Heroism(32182)*' | '*Time Warp(80353)*' | '*Ancient hysteria(90355)*' buff

*Demon Soul(77801)* _(use trinkets with this)_ - cast if target is boss lvl & hp greater than or equal to 95%; cast when player has a '*Bloodlust(2825)*' | '*Heroism(32182)*' | '*Time Warp(80353)*' | '*Ancient hysteria(90355)*' buff; cast when player has '*Metamorphosis(59672)*' buff

*Immolate(348)* - cast if target needs '*immolate(348)*' debuff; recast when debuff has 3 sec left

*Hand of Gul'dan(71521)* - cast if player needs '*Hand of Gul'dan(71521)*' buff; recast at 12 sec

*Bane of Doom(603)* - cast if target needs debuff & is boss lvl; if target has '*Bane of doom(603)*' cast '*Bane of Agony(980)*' instead; recast when debuff has 1.5 sec left

*Corruption(172)* - cast if target needs debuff; recast when debuff has 1.5sec left

*Shadow Bolt(686)* - Cast if all above are true

that should do it. heres hoping xelper can get it coded for us locks to test.

----------


## Xelper

Copying an XML from the old folder to the new folder should be sufficient, I copy them all the time when I am doing testing. Ill probably write an updater app eventually to make things easier.

I also fixed the PQR1008.zip link. I deleted it this morning and uploaded a new version with non-localized buff checks for the warrior defaults... Unfortunately Mmowned was down all day so I couldn't fix the link. I'll help out with the stack check in the morning, I have done it before but I do not have access to my code or WOW at the moment.

EDIT: Woah, apparently using Taptatalk on iPad to edit a post is a bad idea, it screwed up the format of the main post. Link is now fixed, again.  :Smile:

----------


## crystal_tech

just got 1008 and getting this with buggrabber

42x <string>:"...":71: attempt to compare nil with number
<string>:"...":99: in function `PQR_CastNext'
<string>:"...":163: in function `ExecuteBot'
<string>:"...":6: in function <[string "..."]:2>

----------


## Xelper

Did you have 1007 loaded ingame before you switched to 1008? If so then either go to character select then log back in or reload your UI then start it again.

EDIT: Just verified, if (during the same session) you have used 1007 ingame then you download and use 1008 without either relogging or reloading your UI you will get those error messages.

----------


## crystal_tech

ok quit wow, deleted all but profiles, redownloaded, installed keeping old profiles, started wow, started program, hit the hot key and bam got this:

1x <string>:"PQR_SetupTable() function pqrFunc0() --we want to cast if the ...":50: unexpected symbol near '>'

edit.. found the bug. was trying to setup if target was => 84 and it didn't like the '>'

---------- Post added at 12:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 AM ----------

on a raider's training dummy that returns -1 for lvl the destro just casts soul fire until you get the buff improved soul fire. is this where it needs changed?

----------


## Xelper

Right, if you are seeing an error in "PQR_SetupTable() function pqrFunc0()............" it is because of a syntax error in your Lua. I recommend making a rotation with just 1 ability in it so you can test. I wonder how difficult it would be to make a Lua syntax checker for the ability editor, I'll look into it.

In your case, with the => thing it sounds like the problem was that you didn't use >= (flip it around).
http://www.lua.org/pil/3.2.html

What is wrong with the Improved Soul Fire buff, exactly?

----------


## Garneth

When the maintenence in the US ends I will test it on my ret paladin. IF it works as well as my rotation (> :Smile: ) I'll rep ya ^_^

----------


## Xelper

> I'm working on a elemental shaman rotation, but I'm kind of stuck at trying to make Earth Shock work. It's supposed to be cast only when Lightning Shield has 7 or more stacks, but I have no idea how to make it cast when a buff reaches a certain number of stacks. I don't really have any LUA coding experience, so any help will be appreciated.


The way you would normally do it in WoW would be like this: 
local LightningShield,_,_,LightningShieldCount = UnitBuff("player", "Lightning Shield")

But since I have included the UnitBuffID() function which is identical to UnitBuff but simply accepts a spell ID, use this:

Ability: Earth Shock
SpellID: 8042
Lua:


```
local _,_,_,LightningShieldCount = UnitBuffID("player", 324)


if LightningShieldCount ~= nil then
    if LightningShieldCount >= 7 then
        return true
    end
end
```

(You must first check if a non-nil value was returned (meaning you have the buff up) or WoW will throw "Cannot compare number to nil" Lua errors.  :Smile: )

----------


## crystal_tech

if i targeted a boss lvl (say the raiders target dummy) it would cast soulburn then cast soul fire (like it should) and then hang; as i had the improved soul fire buff as per the if then statement. Could be that the next spell needs the boss lvl check. if anything we could remove the boss lvl check and set it to 87 or to any lvl. Another thing i've seen if i hard cast bane of doom it gets overwritten by my bane of agony. I wonder if there's a way to do this: if player casts Bane of doom then disable casting bane of agony (remove it from the rotation or drop it down the rotation list) until next combat.

----------


## kclux

It would be awesome to be able to use abilities when moving like Fel Flame or Life Tap as Warlock for example.

And could there be a check if an ability is available before trying to spam click it ? I tried the Destruction rotation today and it is at several points spam clicking Demon Soul for example even though it is on a 2 minutes cool-down.

----------


## Kaareod

> The way you would normally do it in WoW would be like this: 
> local LightningShield,_,_,LightningShieldCount = UnitBuff("player", "Lightning Shield")
> 
> But since I have included the UnitBuffID() function which is identical to UnitBuff but simply accepts a spell ID, use this:
> 
> Ability: Earth Shock
> SpellID: 8042
> Lua:
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot!

Oh yeah, another thing. I want it to keep Searing Totem up, but it won't seem to work. I treat it like any other buff, but it ain't working.

----------


## ossuaire

great great job!

what about detectability ?

----------


## lostwalker

This looks like a great addon. Is there any place to find additional class and spec support? I'm running a DK, but didn't see anything. 

Thanks

----------


## Xelper

> This looks like a great addon. Is there any place to find additional class and spec support? I'm running a DK, but didn't see anything. 
> 
> Thanks


I am sure people will start posting their setups over the next week.  :Smile: 




> Thanks a lot!
> 
> Oh yeah, another thing. I want it to keep Searing Totem up, but it won't seem to work. I treat it like any other buff, but it ain't working.


API GetTotemInfo - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft

haveTotem, totemName, startTime, duration = GetTotemInfo(totemSlot)
totemSlot - integer - index of the totem (Fire = 1 Earth = 2 Water = 3 Air = 4)


Name: Searing Totem
SpellID: 3599
Lua:


```
local _, FireTotemName = GetTotemInfo(1)


if FireTotemName == "" then
    return true
end
```

----------


## thrylas

Hi Guys,

Found this nice little bot today, and it seems to work fairly well. Good job on it. Now for my contribution heres what i have sofar for DK frost abilities.



```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?> 
- <DEATHKNIGHT>
- <Ability>
  <Name>Rune Strike</Name> 
  <Default>false</Default> 
  <SpellID>56815</SpellID> 
  <Actions>/startattack</Actions> 
  <Lua>return true</Lua> 
  <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay> 
  <SelfCast>False</SelfCast> 
  </Ability>
- <Ability>
  <Name>Obliterate</Name> 
  <Default>false</Default> 
  <SpellID>49020</SpellID> 
  <Actions>/startattack</Actions> 
  <Lua>return true</Lua> 
  <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay> 
  <SelfCast>False</SelfCast> 
  </Ability>
- <Ability>
  <Name>Howling Blast</Name> 
  <Default>false</Default> 
  <SpellID>49184</SpellID> 
  <Actions>/startattack</Actions> 
  <Lua>return true</Lua> 
  <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay> 
  <SelfCast>False</SelfCast> 
  </Ability>
- <Ability>
  <Name>Plague Strike</Name> 
  <Default>false</Default> 
  <SpellID>45462</SpellID> 
  <Actions /> 
  <Lua>return true</Lua> 
  <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay> 
  <SelfCast>False</SelfCast> 
  </Ability>
- <Ability>
  <Name>Blood Strike</Name> 
  <Default>false</Default> 
  <SpellID>45902</SpellID> 
  <Actions /> 
  <Lua>return true</Lua> 
  <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay> 
  <SelfCast>False</SelfCast> 
  </Ability>
- <Ability>
  <Name>Frost Strike</Name> 
  <Default>false</Default> 
  <SpellID>49143</SpellID> 
  <Actions /> 
  <Lua>return true</Lua> 
  <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay> 
  <SelfCast>False</SelfCast> 
  </Ability>
- <Ability>
  <Name>Outbreak</Name> 
  <Default>false</Default> 
  <SpellID>77575</SpellID> 
  <Actions /> 
  <Lua>return true</Lua> 
  <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay> 
  <SelfCast>False</SelfCast> 
  </Ability>
- <Ability>
  <Name>Death Strike</Name> 
  <Default>false</Default> 
  <SpellID>49998</SpellID> 
  <Actions /> 
  <Lua>return true</Lua> 
  <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay> 
  <SelfCast>False</SelfCast> 
  </Ability>
- <Ability>
  <Name>Horn of Winter</Name> 
  <Default>false</Default> 
  <SpellID>57330</SpellID> 
  <Actions /> 
  <Lua>return true</Lua> 
  <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay> 
  <SelfCast>False</SelfCast> 
  </Ability>
- <Ability>
  <Name>Mind Freeze</Name> 
  <Default>false</Default> 
  <SpellID>53550</SpellID> 
  <Actions /> 
  <Lua>return true</Lua> 
  <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay> 
  <SelfCast>False</SelfCast> 
  </Ability>
- <Ability>
  <Name>Festering Strike</Name> 
  <Default>false</Default> 
  <SpellID>85948</SpellID> 
  <Actions /> 
  <Lua>return true</Lua> 
  <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay> 
  <SelfCast>False</SelfCast> 
  </Ability>
- <Ability>
  <Name>Pestilence</Name> 
  <Default>false</Default> 
  <SpellID>50842</SpellID> 
  <Actions /> 
  <Lua>return true</Lua> 
  <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay> 
  <SelfCast>False</SelfCast> 
  </Ability>
  </DEATHKNIGHT>
```

these should all be correct. Working on a priority rotation atm but still figuring out how the bot works. I hope this is usefull to you. - Edit fixxed an error in a spell id -all seem to be working correctly now.

Edit - Added this rotation for Frost dk's - tested on training dummy with approx 348 ilvl gear and pulled 12k dps unbuffed compared to my own of 8k dps unbuffed which in dungeons was able to pull 12-13k so with this i SHOULD be able to get up around 15-16k dps single target.


```
- <DEATHKNIGHT>

- <Rotation>
  <RotationName>Frost dk</RotationName> 
  <RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault> 
  <RotationList>Horn of Winter|Outbreak|Obliterate|Howling Blast|Plague Strike|Frost Strike|Pestilence|Blood Strike</RotationList> 
  </Rotation>
  </DEATHKNIGHT>
```

----------


## crystal_tech

> It would be awesome to be able to use abilities when moving like Fel Flame or Life Tap as Warlock for example.
> 
> And could there be a check if an ability is available before trying to spam click it ? I tried the Destruction rotation today and it is at several points spam clicking Demon Soul for example even though it is on a 2 minutes cool-down.


try editing the spell and set the delay on it to 120000 that = 2 mins

----------


## Xelper

> It would be awesome to be able to use abilities when moving like Fel Flame or Life Tap as Warlock for example.
> 
> And could there be a check if an ability is available before trying to spam click it ? I tried the Destruction rotation today and it is at several points spam clicking Demon Soul for example even though it is on a 2 minutes cool-down.


Ill look into the ability spamming issue for Demon Soul, unfortunately I don't have a warlock so if someone could make a 1 ability rotation with Demon Soul and melee the dummy and see if it spams it, it would help.

Movement detection is a WIP, the main issue is figuring out a minimum threshold for being considered at movement... Don't want it to be considered moving if you only move a foot.

----------


## crystal_tech

can you detect how long a player holds down a movement key? only down side not everyone uses wasd to move unless you pull that info from the keybinds. i would say if they hold a movement key down for more than 3~4 sec its movement.

----------


## Xelper

I have the player's exact X/Y/Z coordinates, so I can track where a player is and how far they have moved, and how long it has taken them... no need to use keys. Heres the thing... I can easily detect a player has moved for 3-4 seconds, or however many seconds... but is that too long to wait? Its very rare that you will move for more than 4 seconds. So I am thinking a better area might be closer to 2 seconds. By the time you would have moved 4 seconds you probably would be almost ready to stop moving, so it would kind of be a waste.

I'll do some testing tonight. I used to do this on my Hunter for aspect switching (auto switch to Fox when moving, switch back to hawk when stationary), but I was never quite happy with it. Expect something within the next couple days, though.  :Smile:

----------


## crystal_tech

cool tweaking the destro a bit. but when do you think you can get the aff and demo that i posted written up. heres what i have tweaked

the WARLOCK_Abilities.xml file


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><WARLOCK><Ability><Name>Shadow Bolt</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>686</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)

if unithealth &amp;gt; 97 then
	--best we can currently do for Start of Fight
	if SoulFireCheck == nil then
		return true
	end</Lua><RecastDelay>200</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Curse of the Elements</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1490</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>--we want to cast if the target is a boss, and does not have any of the following:
--Curse of the Elements, Earth and Moon, Ebon Plague, Fire Breath, Lightning Breath, Master Poisoner.
--and Jinx: Curse of the Elements
local dbCotEPlayer, _, _, _, _, _, CotEexpireTime = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 1490, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)
local dbCotE = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 1490)
local dbJinx = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 85547)
local dbEaM = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 60433)
local dbEP = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 65142)
local dbFB = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 34889)
local dbLB = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 24844)
local dbMP = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 93068)
local levelCheck = UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
if levelCheck ~= -1 then
	--boss level returns as -1
	return false
end

if dbCotEPlayer ~= nil then
	--we have a COTE up that was cast by us, refresh it if necessary.
	if CotEexpireTime - GetTime() &amp;lt; 1.5 then
		return true
	end
elseif dbCotE ~= nil or dbEaM ~= nil or dbEP ~= nil or dbFB ~= nil or dbLB ~= nil or dbMP ~= nil or dbJinx ~= nil then
	--a debuff is up, cast by another player... let them manage it.
	return false
else
	--no debuff is up, cast it.
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Life Tap</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1454</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local myMana = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100
local myHealth = UnitHealth(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100

if myMana &amp;lt; 20 and myHealth &amp;gt; 80 then
	return true
end

if myMana &amp;lt;5  and myhealth &amp;gt; 50% then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Fel Flame</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>77799</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local felSpark = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 89937)

if felSpark ~= nil then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Shadowburn</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>17877</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)

if unithealth &amp;lt;= 20 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Soulburn</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>74434</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local SoulFireCheck = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 18120)
local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local heroism = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 32182)
local lust = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 2825)
local warp = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 80353)
local hysteria = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 90355)

if unithealth &amp;gt; 97 then
	--best we can currently do for Start of Fight
	if SoulFireCheck == nil then
		return true
	end
end
if heroism ~= nil or lust ~= nil or warp ~= nil or hysteria ~= nil then
	if SoulFireCheck == nil then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Soul Fire</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>6353</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local hasSoulburn = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 74434)
local SoulFireCheck, _, _, _, _, _, SoulFireExpire = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 18120)
local heroism = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 32182)
local lust = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 2825)
local warp = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 80353)
local hysteria = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 90355)
local empoweredImp = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 47221)

if hasSoulburn ~= nil then
	return true
end

if empoweredImp ~= nil then
	return true
end
if heroism ~= nil or lust ~= nil or warp ~= nil or hysteria ~= nil then
	if SoulFireCheck == nil then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>400</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Demon Soul</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>77801</SpellID><Actions>/use 13|/use 14</Actions><Lua>local levelCheck = UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local heroism = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 32182)
local lust = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 2825)
local warp = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 80353)
local hysteria = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 90355)
local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)

if heroism ~= nil or lust ~= nil or warp ~= nil or hysteria ~= nil then
	return true
end

if levelCheck == -1 then
	--boss level returns as -1
	if unithealth &amp;gt;= 90 then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>12000</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Immolate</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>348</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local debuffImmolate, _, _, _, _, _, ImmolateExpire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 348, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)

if debuffImmolate == nil then
	return true
else
	ImmolateExpire = ImmolateExpire - GetTime()
	if ImmolateExpire &amp;lt;  3 then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>400</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Conflagrate</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>17962</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local debuffImmolate, _, _, _, _, _, ImmolateExpire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 348, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)

if debuffImmolate ~= nil then
	ImmolateExpire = ImmolateExpire - GetTime()
	if ImmolateExpire &amp;gt;  3.5 then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Bane of Doom</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>603</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>--cast Bane of Doom if boss level and Bane not up already.
local baneDoomDebuff = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 603, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)


if baneDoomDebuff == nil then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Corruption</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>172</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local dbCorruption, _, _, _, _, _, CorruptionExpire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 172, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)

if dbCorruption ~= nil then
	--cast if &amp;lt; 1.5 sec left
	CorruptionExpire = (CorruptionExpire - GetTime())
	if CorruptionExpire &amp;lt; 1.5 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Chaos Bolt</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>50796</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Incinerate</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>29722</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Bane of Agony</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>980</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local baneAgonyDebuff, _, _, _, _, _, AgonyExpireTime = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 980, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)
local levelCheck = UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
if levelCheck == -1 then
	--boss level is -1... do not cast this on a boss.
	return false
end

if baneAgonyDebuff ~= nil then
	AgonyExpireTime = AgonyExpireTime - GetTime()
	if AgonyExpireTime &amp;lt; 1.5 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Drain Soul</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1120</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)

if unithealth &amp;lt;= 25 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability></WARLOCK>
```

and heres the WARLOCK_Rotations.xml


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><WARLOCK><Rotation><RotationName>Destro</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Curse of the Elements|Life Tap|Fel Flame|Shadowburn|Soulburn|Soul Fire|Demon Soul|Immolate|Conflagrate|Bane of Doom|Bane of Agony|Corruption|Chaos Bolt|Incinerate</RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>Affliction</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Curse of the Elements|Life Tap|Fel Flame|Demon Soul</RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>Demo</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList></RotationList></Rotation></WARLOCK>
```

----------


## stickel

This is something truly special as a warlock i found your destro rotation not only run without any problems but Refreshed spells perfectly, perhaps I should be ashamed but the bot was able to equal if not do a little bit more dps than me, I had trouble with my soul fire timings however the bot handled it perfectly I would love to see an affliction rotation done with it been the current optimum spec however I understand how much time and trouble it would take, Sorry for my paragraph but once again this is something special + rep and a huge thank you =)

----------


## marcmk2

Awesome stuff, I'm going to +rep you and as soon as this stops being Beta I'm going to start using this! Awesome work

----------


## kclux

I am trying to add Drain Life and Soul as Warlock abilities but the problem is that those are constantly interrupted and not channeled. How can I prevent that ?

Also for a rogue rotation, some abilities can only be executed when behind the target like Backstab for example, I assume there is no way to really check with LUA if I am behind the target so how can I do it that the rotation will continue if the ability cannot be executed at that moment ?

----------


## Xelper

> I am trying to add Drain Life and Soul as Warlock abilities but the problem is that those are constantly interrupted and not channeled. How can I prevent that ?
> 
> Also for a rogue rotation, some abilities can only be executed when behind the target like Backstab for example, I assume there is no way to really check with LUA if I am behind the target so how can I do it that the rotation will continue if the ability cannot be executed at that moment ?


I'll look at Drain Life and Soul tonight, I setup channeling so that it would not attempt to recast if channeling unless < 150ms remain on the channel time (giving time for the last tick)... but thats not working I guess.

I'll see what I can do about making positioning data available to WoW Lua. 

For the time being, What is the front-facing version of the ability, is it Mutilate? What is the energy cost of both? I'll see if I can come up with something.

----------


## kclux

Thanks that should work but I have the problem that I have a condition to be met for Backstab:



```
local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")

if unithealth <= 35 then
	return true
end
```

And I do not really see how to combine this now with your advise  :Smile:  As backup ability I would use Mutilate then.

----------


## Xelper

Dunno what you saw, I edited my last post a few times! I'll come up with a solution for you tonight when I get home from work.

----------


## crystal_tech

I think i broke it lol worked last night, now it doesn't work today. don't know what the deal is I didn't make any changes and in game it shows as loaded.

----------


## Xelper

PQR 1.0.0.9 will be out tonight with the following fixes/features:
-WoW Lua code: PQR_NotBehindTarget() - returns true if the red error message for (SPELL_FAILED_NOT_BEHIND) was on your screen within the last 3 seconds, false otherwise. 
-Channeling fix. Will no longer interrupt your own channeled spells... this was caused by a typo on my part, checking if <150ms was left rather than >150ms.
-WoW Lua code: PQR_IsMoving(seconds) - returns true if the player has been moving for more than X seconds, false otherwise.

----------


## crystal_tech

k sweet. I got it working again lol. I keep tweaking the rotation and breaking it. luckily i keep backups.

Here's A fully working Destro that I've tested and tweaked in other words i'm happy with it.

the WARLOCK_Abilities.xml file:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><WARLOCK><Ability><Name>Shadow Bolt</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>686</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Curse of the Elements</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1490</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>--we want to cast if the target is a boss, and does not have any of the following:
--Curse of the Elements, Earth and Moon, Ebon Plague, Fire Breath, Lightning Breath, Master Poisoner.
--and Jinx: Curse of the Elements
local dbCotEPlayer, _, _, _, _, _, CotEexpireTime = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 1490, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)
local dbCotE = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 1490)
local dbJinx = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 85547)
local dbEaM = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 60433)
local dbEP = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 65142)
local dbFB = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 34889)
local dbLB = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 24844)
local dbMP = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 93068)
local levelCheck = UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
if levelCheck ~= -1 then
	--boss level returns as -1
	return false
end

if dbCotEPlayer ~= nil then
	--we have a COTE up that was cast by us, refresh it if necessary.
	if CotEexpireTime - GetTime() &amp;lt; 1.5 then
		return true
	end
elseif dbCotE ~= nil or dbEaM ~= nil or dbEP ~= nil or dbFB ~= nil or dbLB ~= nil or dbMP ~= nil or dbJinx ~= nil then
	--a debuff is up, cast by another player... let them manage it.
	return false
else
	--no debuff is up, cast it.
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Life Tap</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1454</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local myMana = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100
local myHealth = UnitHealth(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100

if myMana &amp;lt; 20 and myHealth &amp;gt; 50 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>2000</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Fel Flame</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>77799</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local felSpark = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 89937)

if felSpark ~= nil then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Shadowburn</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>17877</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)

if unithealth &amp;lt;= 20 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Soulburn</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>74434</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local SoulFireCheck = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 18120)
local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local heroism = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 32182)
local lust = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 2825)
local warp = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 80353)
local hysteria = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 90355)

if unithealth &amp;gt; 97 then
	--best we can currently do for Start of Fight
	if SoulFireCheck == nil then
		return true
	end
end
if heroism ~= nil or lust ~= nil or warp ~= nil or hysteria ~= nil then
	if SoulFireCheck == nil then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Soul Fire</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>6353</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local hasSoulburn = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 74434)
local SoulFireCheck, _, _, _, _, _, SoulFireExpire = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 18120)
local heroism = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 32182)
local lust = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 2825)
local warp = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 80353)
local hysteria = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 90355)
local levelCheck = UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local empoweredImp = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 47221)

if hasSoulburn ~= nil then
	return true
end

if empoweredImp ~= nil then
	return true
end
if heroism ~= nil or lust ~= nil or warp ~= nil or hysteria ~= nil then
	if SoulFireCheck == nil then
		return true
	end
end

if levelCheck == -1 then
	--boss level returns as -1
	if SoulFireCheck == nil then
		return true
	else
		SoulFireExpire = SoulFireExpire - GetTime()
		if SoulFireExpire &amp;lt; 3.5 then
			return true
		end
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>400</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Demon Soul</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>77801</SpellID><Actions>/use 13|/use 14</Actions><Lua>local levelCheck = UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local heroism = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 32182)
local lust = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 2825)
local warp = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 80353)
local hysteria = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 90355)
local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)

if heroism ~= nil or lust ~= nil or warp ~= nil or hysteria ~= nil then
	return true
end

if levelCheck == -1 then
	--boss level returns as -1
	if unithealth &amp;gt;= 90 then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>12000</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Immolate</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>348</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local debuffImmolate, _, _, _, _, _, ImmolateExpire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 348, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)

if debuffImmolate == nil then
	return true
else
	ImmolateExpire = ImmolateExpire - GetTime()
	if ImmolateExpire &amp;lt;  3 then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>400</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Conflagrate</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>17962</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local debuffImmolate, _, _, _, _, _, ImmolateExpire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 348, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)

if debuffImmolate ~= nil then
	ImmolateExpire = ImmolateExpire - GetTime()
	if ImmolateExpire &amp;gt;  3.5 then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Bane of Doom</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>603</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>--cast Bane of Doom if boss level and Bane not up already.
local baneDoomDebuff = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 603, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)

local levelCheck = UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
if levelCheck ~= -1 then
	--boss level returns as -1
	return false
end

if baneDoomDebuff == nil then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Corruption</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>172</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local dbCorruption, _, _, _, _, _, CorruptionExpire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 172, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)

if dbCorruption ~= nil then
	--cast if &amp;lt; 1.5 sec left
	CorruptionExpire = (CorruptionExpire - GetTime())
	if CorruptionExpire &amp;lt; 1.5 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Chaos Bolt</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>50796</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Incinerate</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>29722</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Bane of Agony</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>980</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local baneAgonyDebuff, _, _, _, _, _, AgonyExpireTime = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 980, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)
local levelCheck = UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
if levelCheck == -1 then
	--boss level is -1... do not cast this on a boss.
	return false
end

if baneAgonyDebuff ~= nil then
	AgonyExpireTime = AgonyExpireTime - GetTime()
	if AgonyExpireTime &amp;lt; 1.5 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability></WARLOCK>
```

WARLOCK_Rotations.xml


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><WARLOCK><Rotation><RotationName>Destro</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Curse of the Elements|Life Tap|Fel Flame|Shadowburn|Soulburn|Soul Fire|Demon Soul|Immolate|Conflagrate|Bane of Doom|Bane of Agony|Corruption|Chaos Bolt|Incinerate</RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>Affliction</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList></RotationList></Rotation></WARLOCK>
```

next step i'm going to attempt coding the aff to workable code unless xelper beats me too it. in that case i'll tweak it for him. same goes for demo spec

----------


## paveley

First of all, great job...an amazing thing you have done here. Also i'm a total noob when it comes to LUA code etc so i have a question now. Anyone else experience problems with the bot hanging when under the effect of Heroism etc?....it casts a couple of soul fires then nothing else, also happens on a boss with no haste CD up. What can i look for in the code to fix this...again i'm shit with these things and sorry of this been addressed before.

----------


## Xelper

> First of all, great job...an amazing thing you have done here. Also i'm a total noob when it comes to LUA code etc so i have a question now. Anyone else experience problems with the bot hanging when under the effect of Heroism etc?....it casts a couple of soul fires then nothing else, also happens on a boss with no haste CD up. What can i look for in the code to fix this...again i'm shit with these things and sorry of this been addressed before.


Warlock rotations aren't 100% done yet, crystal_tech is looking over that stuff (I dont have a warlock to do any testing on). If I get some time this week I'll glance over them and try my hand at creating the Affliction/Demo rotations, but no promises.

Now back to the Rogue question about Backstab/Mut from earlier today, download version 1009 and setup these 2 abilities... Backstab should be above Mut in the rotation:

Ability Name: Backstab
SpellID: 53
Lua:


```
local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")


if unithealth > 35 then
    return false
end


if PQR_NotBehindTarget() then
    return false
end


return true
```

Ability Name: Mutilate
SpellID: 1329
Lua: 


```
if PQR_NotBehindTarget() then
    return true
end
```



*PQR 1.0.0.9 Released.
-WoW Lua: PQR_IsMoving(seconds) - returns true if the player has been moving for X seconds(down to 4 decimal place, 1.245 = 1 second 245 ms). Player is considered stationary if they have been standing in one spot for > 1 second.
-WoW Lua: PQR_NotBehindTarget() - returns true if the player is not behind the target. This only returns true if you try to cast a spell that requires you to be behind the target first, and is good for 3 seconds. So, you can now add "Shred" or "Backstab", as follows:


```
if PQR_NotBehindTarget() then
    return false
end
return true
```

-Fixed channeling issue. Typo on my part checked if you had been channeling and had LESS than 150ms left on the channel, it should have checked if you had GREATER THAN 150ms left on the channel.


*

----------


## crystal_tech

Okay I'm not the greatest coder in the world but I've got a rough draft for Aff locks. It needs reviewed by xelper to verify my code is indeed correct.

in a norm grim batol wearing pvp blues and 1 epic and a mix of blue/green pve gear i was pulling 7~13k dps using this. switching from single to aoe >2 and back. anywho heres the meat.

WARLOCK_Abilities.xml:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><WARLOCK><Ability><Name>Shadow Bolt</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>686</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>300</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Curse of the Elements</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1490</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>--we want to cast if the target is a boss, and does not have any of the following:
--Curse of the Elements, Earth and Moon, Ebon Plague, Fire Breath, Lightning Breath, Master Poisoner.
--and Jinx: Curse of the Elements
local dbCotEPlayer, _, _, _, _, _, CotEexpireTime = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 1490, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)
local dbCotE = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 1490)
local dbJinx = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 85547)
local dbEaM = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 60433)
local dbEP = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 65142)
local dbFB = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 34889)
local dbLB = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 24844)
local dbMP = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 93068)
local levelCheck = UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
if levelCheck ~= -1 then
	--boss level returns as -1
	return false
end

if dbCotEPlayer ~= nil then
	--we have a COTE up that was cast by us, refresh it if necessary.
	if CotEexpireTime - GetTime() &amp;lt; 1.5 then
		return true
	end
elseif dbCotE ~= nil or dbEaM ~= nil or dbEP ~= nil or dbFB ~= nil or dbLB ~= nil or dbMP ~= nil or dbJinx ~= nil then
	--a debuff is up, cast by another player... let them manage it.
	return false
else
	--no debuff is up, cast it.
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Life Tap</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1454</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local myMana = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100
local myHealth = UnitHealth(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100

if myMana &amp;lt; 20 and myHealth &amp;gt; 50 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>2000</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Fel Flame</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>77799</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local felSpark = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 89937)

if felSpark ~= nil then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Shadowburn</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>17877</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)

if unithealth &amp;lt;= 20 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Soulburn</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>74434</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local SoulFireCheck = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 18120)
local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local heroism = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 32182)
local lust = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 2825)
local warp = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 80353)
local hysteria = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 90355)

if unithealth &amp;gt; 97 then
	--best we can currently do for Start of Fight
	if SoulFireCheck == nil then
		return true
	end
end
if heroism ~= nil or lust ~= nil or warp ~= nil or hysteria ~= nil then
	if SoulFireCheck == nil then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Soul Fire</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>6353</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local hasSoulburn = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 74434)
local SoulFireCheck, _, _, _, _, _, SoulFireExpire = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 18120)
local heroism = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 32182)
local lust = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 2825)
local warp = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 80353)
local hysteria = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 90355)
local levelCheck = UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local empoweredImp = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 47221)

if hasSoulburn ~= nil then
	return true
end

if empoweredImp ~= nil then
	return true
end
if heroism ~= nil or lust ~= nil or warp ~= nil or hysteria ~= nil then
	if SoulFireCheck == nil then
		return true
	end
end

if levelCheck == -1 then
	--boss level returns as -1
	if SoulFireCheck == nil then
		return true
	else
		SoulFireExpire = SoulFireExpire - GetTime()
		if SoulFireExpire &amp;lt; 3.5 then
			return true
		end
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>400</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Demon Soul</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>77801</SpellID><Actions>/use 13|/use 14</Actions><Lua>local levelCheck = UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local heroism = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 32182)
local lust = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 2825)
local warp = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 80353)
local hysteria = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 90355)
local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)

if heroism ~= nil or lust ~= nil or warp ~= nil or hysteria ~= nil then
	return true
end

if levelCheck == -1 then
	--boss level returns as -1
	if unithealth &amp;gt;= 90 then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>12000</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Immolate</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>348</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local debuffImmolate, _, _, _, _, _, ImmolateExpire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 348, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)

if debuffImmolate == nil then
	return true
else
	ImmolateExpire = ImmolateExpire - GetTime()
	if ImmolateExpire &amp;lt;  3 then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>400</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Conflagrate</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>17962</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local debuffImmolate, _, _, _, _, _, ImmolateExpire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 348, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)

if debuffImmolate ~= nil then
	ImmolateExpire = ImmolateExpire - GetTime()
	if ImmolateExpire &amp;gt;  3.5 then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Bane of Doom</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>603</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>--cast Bane of Doom if boss level and Bane not up already.
local baneDoomDebuff = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 603, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)

local levelCheck = UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
if levelCheck ~= -1 then
	--boss level returns as -1
	return false
end

if baneDoomDebuff == nil then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Corruption</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>172</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local dbCorruption, _, _, _, _, _, CorruptionExpire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 172, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)

if dbCorruption ~= nil then
	--cast if &amp;lt; 1.5 sec left
	CorruptionExpire = (CorruptionExpire - GetTime())
	if CorruptionExpire &amp;lt; 1.5 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Chaos Bolt</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>50796</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Incinerate</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>29722</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Bane of Agony</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>980</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local baneAgonyDebuff, _, _, _, _, _, AgonyExpireTime = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 980, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)
local levelCheck = UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
if levelCheck == -1 then
	--boss level is -1... do not cast this on a boss.
	return false
end

if baneAgonyDebuff ~= nil then
	AgonyExpireTime = AgonyExpireTime - GetTime()
	if AgonyExpireTime &amp;lt; 1.5 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Haunt</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>48181</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Unstable Affliction</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>30108</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local debuffUA, _, _, _, _, _, UaExpire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 30108, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)

if debuffUA == nil then
	return true
else
	UaExpire = UaExpire - GetTime()
	if UaExpire &amp;lt;  4 then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>400</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Shadow Bolt Opener</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>686</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local hasShadowtrance = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 17941)
local debuffShadowandflame, _, _, _, _, _, SandfExpire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 17801, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)
local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)

if hasShadowtrance ~= nil then
	return true
end

if debuffShadowandflame == nil then
	return false
else
	SandfExpire = SandfExpire - GetTime()
	if SandfExpire &amp;lt;  3 then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>300</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Drain Soul</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1120</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local hasHaunt = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 48181, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)

if unithealth &amp;lt;= 25 and hasHaunt then 
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Soulburn Aff</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>74434</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Seed of Corruption</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>27243</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>600</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Soul Swap</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>86121</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>-not done
local bOd = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 603, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)
local bOa = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 980, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)
local corrupT = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 172, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)
local uA = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 30108, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)


if bOd ~= nil or bOa ~= nil and corrupT ~= nil and uA ~= nil then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>300</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Soul Swap exhale</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>68213</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>-not done
local hassoulswap = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 86213)


if hassoulswap ~= nil then focustarget
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>300</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability></WARLOCK>
```

WARLOCK_Rotations.xml:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><WARLOCK><Rotation><RotationName>Destro</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Curse of the Elements|Life Tap|Fel Flame|Shadowburn|Soulburn|Soul Fire|Demon Soul|Immolate|Conflagrate|Bane of Doom|Bane of Agony|Corruption|Chaos Bolt|Incinerate</RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>Affliction</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Curse of the Elements|Life Tap|Fel Flame|Demon Soul|Shadow Bolt Opener|Haunt|Drain Soul|Bane of Doom|Bane of Agony|Corruption|Unstable Affliction|Shadow Bolt</RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>Aff AOE &amp;gt;2</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Life Tap|Fel Flame|Soulburn Aff|Seed of Corruption</RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>Aff AOE 2 mobs</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList></RotationList></Rotation></WARLOCK>
```

As for the soul fire w/ haste prob I've never ran into that bug. try updating to these and see if it happens again. this also includes the destro rotation as well.

let me know what you think.

----------


## kclux

Awesome work Xelper, thanks as always. Had no chance to test the PQR_NotBehindTarget option yet but looking forward to do that later. Also it would be nice if it would be possible to use custom values for this since 3 seconds can be a long time on fights with a lot of movement.

Would it be maybe possible to limit the amount of keystrokes sent per second ? Sometimes when an ability is not ready my action-bars even start to flicker because of the I don't know how many keystrokes sent per second. If that is on client side only I do not care but if they are all sent to Blizzard, I would say that looks quite suspicious, since no human can press that fast.

Then my main problem right now which makes me want to pull my hairs out lol, I am trying for hours now already to setup abilities for Vanish and Garrote in a way that Vanish will be used when certain circumstances are met and then Garrote right after. Using Vanish when I want it to be used works just fine but Garrote is only executed after it every 3rd or 4th try. In the rotation I have Vanish as top ability and Garrote as second one to make sure they have highest priority. For Garrote I have a simple check before execution to make sure I have the 3 seconds buff I get from using Vanish:



```
local vanish = UnitBuffID("player", 11327)

if vanish == nil  then
	return false
end

return true
```

I don't know what is causing it that most of the time a other ability is executed, probably the vanish buff is a few milliseconds slower showing up than the bot execution. I also tried to add 

/stopattack 
/cast Garrote 
/startattack 

to the Vanish ability but that did not do the trick either. I don't know anymore what to try now.

Besides of that, it is just awesome for raid leading when you have to focus less on your rotation and can focus fully on your surroundings !!! I really love that.

----------


## Xelper

Is Vanish not on GCD?

I can also easily provide an option to slow it down. Ill do that tonight.

----------


## kclux

> Is Vanish not on GCD?
> 
> I can also easily provide an option to slow it down. Ill do that tonight.


Yeah Vanish is off the GCD.

----------


## Kinky

I've been trying to create a profile for my Shadow Priest. Just can't do it. >_< Not really sure what I'm doing wrong, so far I've tried the following:
Recast Vampiric Touch (ID: 34914) if the debuff have less than 2 seconds duration left.
Recast Devouring Plague (ID: 2944) if the debuff have less than 2 seconds duration left.
Cast Shadow Word: Pain (ID: 589) at the start of battle. (Mind Flay channels refreshes it so there's no point in refreshing it)

Then it starts to get touch for me. I try to channel Mind Flay as often as possible while keeping the priority system intact like this;

Only use Archangel (ID: 87151) on cooldown (90 seconds) if I have 5 stacks of Evangelism (ID: 81662) up, then continue to check the following;

Check to see how many Shadow Orbs (ID: 95740) I currently have on me, then check to see if I have the Empowered Shadow (ID: 95799) buff on me and cast Mind Blast (ID: 8092) if I have 1 or more Shadow Orbs and the duration of Empowered Shadows are less than 4 seconds.

If the boss is at or under 25% health, start casting Shadow Word: Death (ID: 32379) on cooldown. (10 seconds)
If nothing else to do; Mind Flay and cast Shadowfiend (ID: 34433) if mana is getting lower than 45%


I don't expect any help, but, I'd be really greatfull as I'm no Lua wizard!

----------


## popeofdope

> Okay I'm not the greatest coder in the world but I've got a rough draft for Aff locks. It needs reviewed by xelper to verify my code is indeed correct.
> 
> let me know what you think.


Great job so far! Some minor changes I would suggest:
Refresh Bane of Doom when there is less than 15 seconds left on it (i.e. just before the last tick)
Do not refresh Bane of Agony early. Currently it will refresh it when theres 1.5 seconds left on the dot. The way bane of agony works, the ticks get stronger as time goes on, so refreshing it before the last tick makes the first tick of the refreshed dot considerably weaker.
Cast shadowflame when you are 10 yards from the target. Lower than UA in priority but higher than shadowbolt.

Other than that it works perfectly.

----------


## Kinky

Hey again!

After reading online for quite a while, I've been trying to create the initial version for Shadowpriests. :< I haven't tested it yet though and would really like someone else to have a second look at it, just in case.



```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?>
<PRIEST>
<Ability>
	<Name>Vampiric Embrace</Name>
	<Default>false</Default>
	<SpellID>15286</SpellID>
	<Actions></Actions>
	<Lua>
-- See if we have the buff
local hasVE = UnitBuffID("player", 15286)

if hasVE ~= nil then
	return true
end
	</Lua>
	<RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay>
	<SelfCast>True</SelfCast>
</Ability>
<Ability>
	<Name>Mind Flay</Name>
	<Default>false</Default>
	<SpellID>15407</SpellID>
	<Actions></Actions>
	<Lua>return true</Lua>
	<RecastDelay>295</RecastDelay>
	<SelfCast>False</SelfCast>
</Ability>
<Ability>
	<Name>Shadow Word: Pain</Name>
	<Default>false</Default>
	<SpellID>589</SpellID>
	<Actions></Actions>
	<Lua>
-- Check some stuff
local SWP, _, _, _, _, _, SWPTimer = UnitDebuffID("target", 589, "PLAYER")
local LevelCheck = UnitLevel("target)
local BossHealth = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")

-- Check if we're good to go.
if LevelCheck ~= -1 then
	return false
end
-- Check if the boss is damaged!
if BossHealth < 100 then
	return true
end
-- Check for the Shadow Word: Pain
if SWP ~= nil then
	SWPTimer - GetTime() < 1.5 then
		return true
	end
end
	</Lua>
	<RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay>
	<SelfCast>False</SelfCast>
</Ability>
<Ability>
	<Name>Vampiric Touch</Name>
	<Default>false</Default>
	<SpellID>34914</SpellID>
	<Actions></Actions>
	<Lua>
-- Local variables
local VTP, _, _, _, _, _, VTTimer("target", 34914, "PLAYER")
local LevelCheck = UnitLevel("target)
local BossHealth = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")

if LevelCheck ~= -1 then
	return false
end
if BossHealth < 100 then
	return true
end

-- Check for Vampiric Touch
if VTP ~= nil then
	VTTimer - GetTime() < 1.5 then
		return true
	end
end
	</Lua>
	<RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay>
	<SelfCast>False</SelfCast>
</Ability>
<Ability>
	<Name>Devouring Plague</Name>
	<Default>false</Default>
	<SpellID>2944</SpellID>
	<Actions></Actions>
	<Lua>
-- Local variables
local DPP, _, _, _, _, _, DPTimer("target", 2944, "PLAYER")
local LevelCheck = UnitLevel("target)
local BossHealth = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")

if LevelCheck ~= -1 then
	return false
end
if BossHealth < 100 then
	return true
end
-- Recast Devouring Plague
if DPP ~= nil then
	DPTimer - GetTime() < 1.5 then
		return true
	end
end
	</Lua>
	<RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay>
	<SelfCast>False</SelfCast>
</Ability>
<Ability>
	<Name>Archangel</Name>
	<Default>false</Default>
	<SpellID>87151</SpellID>
	<Actions></Actions>
	<Lua>
local _,_,_,EvangelismCount = UnitBuffID("player", 81662)

if EvangelismCount ~= nil then
	if EvangelismCount >=5 then
		return true
	end
end
	</Lua>
	<RecastDelay>90000</RecastDelay>
	<SelfCast>False</SelfCast>
</Ability>
<Ability>
	<Name>Mind Blast</Name>
	<Default>false</Default>
	<SpellID>8092</SpellID>
	<Actions></Actions>
	<Lua>
-- Local variables
local _,_,_,ShadowOrbsCount = UnitBuffID("player", 95740)
local ES, _, _, _, _, _, ESTimer = UnitBuffID("player", 95799)

if ShadowOrbsCount ~= nil then
	if ShadowOrbsCount >= 2 then
		if ES ~= nil then
			ESTimer - GetTime() < 5 then
				return true
			end
		end
	end
end
	</Lua>
	<RecastDelay>6500</RecastDelay>
	<SelfCast>False</SelfCast>
</Ability>
<Ability>
	<Name>Shadow Word: Death</Name>
	<Default>false</Default>
	<SpellID>32379</SpellID>
	<Actions></Actions>
	<Lua>
-- Local variables
local LevelCheck = UnitLevel("target)
local BossHealth = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")

-- Level Check
if LevelCheck ~= -1 then
	return false
end
-- Check the boss Health
if BossHealth < 25 then
	return true
end
	</Lua>
	<RecastDelay>100000</RecastDelay>
	<SelfCast>False</SelfCast>
</Ability>
<Ability>
	<Name>Shadowfiend</Name>
	<Default>false</Default>
	<SpellID>34433</SpellID>
	<Actions></Actions>
	<Lua>
-- Local Vars
local mana = UnitPower("player") / UnitPowerMax("player") * 100

-- Use Shadowfiend if we've got less than 40% Mana.
if mana < 40 then
	return true
end
	</Lua>
	<RecastDelay>40000</RecastDelay>
	<SelfCast>False</SelfCast>
</Ability>
<Ability>
	<Name>Dispersion</Name>
	<Default>false</Default>
	<SpellID>47585</SpellID>
	<Actions></Actions>
	<Lua>return true</Lua>
	<RecastDelay>20000</RecastDelay>
	<SelfCast>False</SelfCast>
</Ability>
</PRIEST>
```

After testing it some on a Raider's Training Dummy, it just doesn't want to execute.. at all. Not sure what I've done wrong.

----------


## paveley

Thanks alot Crystal, will try this as soon as i get home....i would happily pay a monthly fee for this bot btw so keep up the awesome work guys, thanks again

----------


## crystal_tech

> I've been trying to create a profile for my Shadow Priest. Just can't do it. >_< Not really sure what I'm doing wrong, so far I've tried the following:
> Recast Vampiric Touch (ID: 34914) if the debuff have less than 2 seconds duration left.
> Recast Devouring Plague (ID: 2944) if the debuff have less than 2 seconds duration left.
> Cast Shadow Word: Pain (ID: 589) at the start of battle. (Mind Flay channels refreshes it so there's no point in refreshing it)
> 
> Then it starts to get touch for me. I try to channel Mind Flay as often as possible while keeping the priority system intact like this;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for archangel try this (not complete but may help you)


```
local hasEvang = UnitBuffID("player", 81662,5)
return true
end
mind blast:
local hasShadoworbs =UnitBuffID("player", 95740)
local hasEmpoweredshadow = UnitBuffID("player", 95799)

if hasShadoworbs ~=nil and hasEmpoweredshadow ~=nil then
return true
end

Shadow word:death
local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")

if unithealth <= 25 then
return true
end
```

not the best and i don't know if that would even work but try it.

----------


## Kinky

Ah! I finally managed to create a really good rotation for Shadow Priests. :P

Abilities:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><PRIEST><Ability><Name>Vampiric Touch</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>34914</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local VampiricTouch, _, _, _, _, _, timer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 34914, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)
local levelCheck = UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)

if levelCheck ~= -1 then
	return false
end

if VampiricTouch ~= nil then
	if timer - GetTime() &amp;lt; 1.5 then
		return  true
	end
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>600</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Shadow Word: Pain</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>589</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local SWP, _, _, _, _, _, timer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 589, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)
local levelCheck = UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)

if levelCheck ~= -1 then
	return false
end

if SWP ~= nil then
	if timer - GetTime() &amp;lt; 1 then
		return  true
	end
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>600</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Devouring Plague</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>2944</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local DP, _, _, _, _, _, timer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 2944, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)
local levelCheck = UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)

if levelCheck ~= -1 then
	return false
end

if DP ~= nil then
	if timer - GetTime() &amp;lt; 1 then
		return  true
	end
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>600</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Shadowfiend</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>34433</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>40000</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Mind Flay</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>15407</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local MF, _, _, _, _, _, timer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 15407, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)
local levelCheck = UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)

if levelCheck ~= -1 then
	return false
end

if MF ~= nil then
	if timer - GetTime() &amp;lt; 0.5 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>600</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Mind Blast</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>8092</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>6500</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Archangel</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>87151</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,DarkEvangelism = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 87117)

if DarkEvangelism ~= nil then
	if DarkEvangelism == 5 then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>9000</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Dispersion</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>47585</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local Mana = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100

if Mana &amp;lt; 10 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>20000</RecastDelay><SelfCast>True</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Shadow Word: Death &amp;lt; 25%</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>32379</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local BossHP = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local levelCheck = UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)

if levelCheck ~= -1 then
	return false
end

if BossHP &amp;lt; 25 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>600</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability></PRIEST>
```

And the Rotation:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><PRIEST><Rotation><RotationName>Shadow</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Dispersion|Archangel|Vampiric Touch|Shadow Word: Pain|Devouring Plague|Shadowfiend|Shadow Word: Death &amp;lt; 25%|Mind Blast|Mind Flay</RotationList></Rotation></PRIEST>
```

That should be all really! Stood for a long while on a Raider's Training Dummy unbuffed (Not even my own buffs) and managed to flicker my DPS between 16- and 17k, ending up in a total 159787 after the dots ticked away.

Just make sure to open up with a Mind Flay at the beginning of any fight to maximize the rotation. <3

Alternatively, if you decide to use this on something else than bosses, just remove the levelCheck segments from the code. :P

----------


## Xelper

Now that I have released this version I don't really have any more major tasks to work on, I'll start incorporating user submitted profiles.

PQR 1.0.1 Released
-You can now change the casting rate via Settings (main form). This is the rate at which the bot checks if a spell is available to cast and attempts to cast it. Interrupts are not effected by this.
-Sending a Vanish cast (either manual or otherwise) will now result in the bot delaying for 0.5 seconds before continuing.
-Shortened version numbers to: Major.Minor.Revision... too many numbers before!

----------


## SprayPlaster

Seems like you've made something big here mate, I would start donating once the bot isn't beta anymore. I'm just a bit worried about it not having a warden protection at the moment but seems like so far so good =p. + rep to everyone who have contributed.

---------- Post added at 06:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:33 AM ----------




> Ah! I finally managed to create a really good rotation for Shadow Priests. :P
> 
> <snip>
> 
> That should be all really! Stood for a long while on a Raider's Training Dummy unbuffed (Not even my own buffs) and managed to flicker my DPS between 16- and 17k, ending up in a total 159787 after the dots ticked away.
> 
> Just make sure to open up with a Mind Flay at the beginning of any fight to maximize the rotation. <3
> 
> Alternatively, if you decide to use this on something else than bosses, just remove the levelCheck segments from the code. :P


The bot seems to be doing 1k dps more than me, despite it doing a very basic rotation, and me trying to recast dots when lots of procs happen together (ES, synapse, volcanic destruction, pots, power torrent etc) and clipping mind flay where i think is appropriate. I must've done something really wrong -_-. One question, is it possible to add a movement rotation? Like do swd whenever it's off cd when on the move and spam DP?

----------


## kclux

As soon as I hit alt+x with the new 1.01 release my wow freezes. Tried it 2x and with 1.009 no problems.

----------


## amustrami

Worked fine 1st time I ttied the prebuilt warrior fury script. Closted out and tried to lauch again and the process id is blank. Running as admin on 65bit windows 7. any ideas?

Update, If I re-extract the program and relaunch pqrotation it works.

----------


## tsien

my wow freezes when i hit alt+x.

----------


## Saniy

Thanks, nice work.
But i have 1 question. How 2 know death knight runes is active or not?

----------


## Xelper

> my wow freezes when i hit alt+x.


Oops.... I think I know what happened, I'll put out a fix. Let me know if 1.0.2 fixes the issue. http://www.mediafire.com/file/j9du69...5yz/PQR102.zip

Runes: API GetRuneCooldown - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft

Probably something like: 


```
local _, _, runeReady = GetRuneCooldown(1)
if runeReady then
--this rune is ready.... more code here.
end
```

----------


## amustrami

I am eagerly looking forward to druid abilities and rotation.

----------


## smol

Any reason when I use this bot my FPS drops a tonne?

Hunter MM if that helps? Also SV isn't working only the AoE rotation is.

Thanks though, awesome bot by the way  :Smile:

----------


## tsien

always my wow freezes when i hit alt+x.

Sorry for my english  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Xelper

> Any reason when I use this bot my FPS drops a tonne?
> 
> Hunter MM if that helps? Also SV isn't working only the AoE rotation is.
> 
> Thanks though, awesome bot by the way


The Hunter rotations aren't ready yet, I am pretty sure its throwing a ton of Lua errors and not doing the rotation properly. (Thereby lowering your FPS) Ingame go to Interface -> Help -> Display Lua Errors, see if a "Count" number is going up very fast.

---------- Post added at 09:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:40 AM ----------




> always my wow freezes when i hit alt+x.
> 
> Sorry for my english


What localization are you playing in? Did 1.0.0.9 work? http://www.mediafire.com/?f17tl18hc0g8uk5

What operating system are you running?

----------


## kclux

1.02 also still instantly freezes WoW when I hit Alt+X . English operating system Windows7 64 Bit with english WoW client. And 1.0.0.9 still works perfect.

----------


## smol

Yes it is throwing up errors :P

Thanks for your help anyway I eagerly await the Hunter rotations in the mean time, great work  :Smile:  repped

----------


## Kinky

> The bot seems to be doing 1k dps more than me, despite it doing a very basic rotation, and me trying to recast dots when lots of procs happen together (ES, synapse, volcanic destruction, pots, power torrent etc) and clipping mind flay where i think is appropriate. I must've done something really wrong -_-. One question, is it possible to add a movement rotation? Like do swd whenever it's off cd when on the move and spam DP?


I'm pleased you like it! It's the normal rotation that I use. I'm aware that there are a lot of different opinions on opening rotations. Many feel it is best to lead off with dots first, and then build buffs later. The reason I don't advocate this in the script is because at the start of the pull, you have a lot of procs going off - shadow orbs, trinkets, enchants, etc... If you lead off with dots, they are ticking at their lowest settings, and will need to be refreshed as soon as buffs become active.

Starting with a normal cast Mind Flay to get the rotation started automatically dishes out some serious damage. I'll start working on a AoE method as well for this.  :Smile: 

Not really sure about movement, but, I'll try and look around to see if I can find anything in the LUA to detect it.

----------


## Xelper

> 1.02 also still instantly freezes WoW when I hit Alt+X . English operating system Windows7 64 Bit with english WoW client. And 1.0.0.9 still works perfect.


Very strange since I didn't change anything related to how the bot actually functions since 1009. You aren't copying the EXE to the old folder are you? It requires the vshost.exe and Settings XML be the latest version.

Couple things:
Right click PQR102.zip and hit Extract All. Right Click PriorityQueueRotation.exe in the PQR102 folder and Run as Administrator. Make sure you hadn't used 1.0.0.9 in the same WoW session.
If that doesn't work make sure you have the latest .NET Framework 4.0 installed.

---------- Post added at 10:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:04 AM ----------




> Not really sure about movement, but, I'll try and look around to see if I can find anything in the LUA to detect it.


PQR_IsMoving(seconds) - returns true if the player has been moving for X seconds down to 4 decimal places. (Version 1.0.0.9+)

----------


## marcmk2

Hey just tried it out for the first time, really awesome although I'm no macro writing expert or anything but the fury rotation raging blow is supposed to have priority but this bot used a bunch of other abilities while raging blow just sat there off cooldown for about 5 - 10 seconds. Is there a way to add more priority to raging blow so that when it comes off cooldown it uses it right away? Thanks

----------


## kclux

I am logged in to Widows as Administrator but I still right clicked the exe and ran it as Admin and the result was again a crash when I tried to activate a rotation. The only thing I do copy over are rotations, I run the new version from its own folder. My NET Framework is 4.0.30319.

Good thing 1.0.9 still works  :Smile:

----------


## Kinky

Thanks for the code Xelper. :P

For some reason though I cannot for the life of me get PQR_IsMoving to work, have a look;

Spell: Shadow Word: Death
LUA:
local BossHP = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")



```
if PQR_IsMoving(2) then
	return true
else
	if BossHP < 25 then
		return true
	end
	return false
end
```

Just makes WoW lag like a B when starting it up. Not sure what I'm doing wrong.

----------


## Xelper

Hmm... works for me...

type this ingame after you have started or stopped the bot atleast once: /script print(PQR_IsMoving(2))

See if it prints anything to the chat. You are running at least version 1.0.0.9, correct? PQR_IsMoving was added in 1.0.0.9 and if you are running an older version it will definitely cause your WoW to lag since it will be a nil value.


```
local BossHP = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")


if PQR_IsMoving(2) then
    return true
else
    if BossHP < 25 then
        return true
    end
    return false
end
```



---------- Post added at 11:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 AM ----------

Oh and if you are upgrading from an old version you must either:

1) Close your WoW first
or
2) Close the old version, /console reloadui ingame, launch new version.

----------


## n1bl3r

Awesome app, I had to dust off a couple of older toons to try the premade rotations. Worked Great! Does anyone have a working arcane rotation. I have been trying to get on to work but no luck. Thanks,

----------


## Kinky

I tried updating from 1.0.0.9 to 1.0.2, but wow just hangs.
Might've been the version I'm using that's at fault though I can't test it at the moment as 1.0.2 keeps crashing my WoW.

(.Net Framewoek 4.0 installed, rebooted and all. Running WoW/PQR as Administrator)

----------


## Xelper

> I tried updating from 1.0.0.9 to 1.0.2, but wow just hangs.
> Might've been the version I'm using that's at fault though I can't test it at the moment as 1.0.2 keeps crashing my WoW.
> 
> (.Net Framewoek 4.0 installed, rebooted and all. Running WoW/PQR as Administrator)


Are you also running Windows XP?

----------


## kclux

Tried it on my Notebook, same result with v1.0.2 WoW instantly freezes on Alt+X.

----------


## Xelper

Im going to upload a debug version in a few minutes, try it out please.

PQR103 (Debug)
http://www.mediafire.com/?l89vkwyuuox52t3


I removed the 2 new features I added from 1.0.0.9 -> 1.0.1 (Vanish detection and Refresh Rate Control)

----------


## Kinky

Ah 1.0.3 seems to work great for me. I'm running Win7 Ultimate x64 though. :P

----------


## kclux

The debug version seems to work fine.

----------


## Xelper

> The debug version seems to work fine.


Okay, it was probably the rate control that was doing it then... I'll look into it and upload a new version tonight.

----------


## Xelper

Okay- I believe I have the freezing issue fixed (but it never effected me, so I cant be 100% sure)- 
Can someone who had the issue try this version (Not the same as the PQR103 I uploaded earlier):
PQR103.zip

Please let me know if it works so I can make it the main version to download. This has the vanish fix as well as the adjustable spell check & cast rate.

----------


## n1bl3r

Now that i can get back on this site I have a question. I am working on an Arcane Rotation (will post later), I know i am missing something stupid, I have added my buff, spells etc, run Alt+x app loads fine but will not execute anything inless i an in melee range. not good for us clothies.

----------


## Xelper

> Now that i can get back on this site I have a question. I am working on an Arcane Rotation (will post later), I know i am missing something stupid, I have added my buff, spells etc, run Alt+x app loads fine but will not execute anything inless i an in melee range. not good for us clothies.


There is no melee range check. There is just a UnitAffectingCombat("player") check. Cast a spell to start going. I will (eventually) provide options for people who want it to work slightly different such as:
1) Hotkeys - Changeable.
2) Hotkey Mode: "Toggle" vs "Smart Hotkey" mode. Will allow you to either toggle a rotation to cast automatically or press a hotkey to tell the bot to cast the next spell.
3) Combat Check- Enable or Disable.

----------


## crystal_tech

Hello All,

I've just finished the Demo Single target rotation and that should complete the warlock set.

For single targets it includes Destro single target, Affliction single target, and Demo single target.

As for AOE there's only the Affliction AOE rotation as the demo and destro are 1 to 2 button aoes.

I've not included shadowflame in the rotation; yes its a dps boost, but i don't feel the need to go running into melee(10yd) range just to cast it. if they are up on you ass turn off the bot via hot key and cast it yourself.

fel flame will now cast while moving (yay!)

Side notes: 
All Rotations: Precombat isn't done for you. meaning you need to cast your fel armor, soul link, and dark intents
Demo rotation: I give you an option. If your pet should die you choose to rez the pet with just a gcd; I've set it to the felguard but there is one for the fel hound just swap places with the felguard one.
Demo rotation: During Molten Core it weaves in other spells at times so don't be afraid if it cast shadow bolt and you have 2 stacks up. it will cast the remaining incinerates.
Aff Rotation: AOE for 2 mobs is broken do to the soul swap casting on a focus target if some one could help me out on that logic it should be solid.
Destro Rotation: Seems to be solid.

Heres the Code:

WARLOCK_Abilities.xml


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><WARLOCK><Ability><Name>Shadow Bolt</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>686</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>300</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Curse of the Elements</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1490</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>--we want to cast if the target is a boss, and does not have any of the following:
--Curse of the Elements, Earth and Moon, Ebon Plague, Fire Breath, Lightning Breath, Master Poisoner.
--and Jinx: Curse of the Elements
local dbCotEPlayer, _, _, _, _, _, CotEexpireTime = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 1490, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)
local dbCotE = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 1490)
local dbJinx = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 85547)
local dbEaM = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 60433)
local dbEP = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 65142)
local dbFB = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 34889)
local dbLB = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 24844)
local dbMP = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 93068)
local levelCheck = UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)

if levelCheck ~= -1 then
	--boss level returns as -1
	return false
end

if dbCotEPlayer ~= nil then
	--we have a COTE up that was cast by us, refresh it if necessary.
	if CotEexpireTime - GetTime() &amp;lt; 1.5 then
		return true
	end
elseif dbCotE ~= nil or dbEaM ~= nil or dbEP ~= nil or dbFB ~= nil or dbLB ~= nil or dbMP ~= nil or dbJinx ~= nil then
	--a debuff is up, cast by another player... let them manage it.
	return false
else
	--no debuff is up, cast it.
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Life Tap</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1454</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local myMana = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100
local myHealth = UnitHealth(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100

if myMana &amp;lt; 20 and myHealth &amp;gt; 50 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>2000</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Fel Flame</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>77799</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local felSpark = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 89937)

if PQR_IsMoving(1) then
	return true
end

if felSpark ~= nil then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Shadowburn</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>17877</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)

if unithealth &amp;lt;= 20 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Soulburn</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>74434</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local SoulFireCheck = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 18120)
local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local heroism = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 32182)
local lust = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 2825)
local warp = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 80353)
local hysteria = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 90355)

if unithealth &amp;gt; 97 then
	--best we can currently do for Start of Fight
	if SoulFireCheck == nil then
		return true
	end
end
if heroism ~= nil or lust ~= nil or warp ~= nil or hysteria ~= nil then
	if SoulFireCheck == nil then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Soul Fire</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>6353</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local hasSoulburn = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 74434)
local SoulFireCheck, _, _, _, _, _, SoulFireExpire = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 18120)
local heroism = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 32182)
local lust = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 2825)
local warp = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 80353)
local hysteria = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 90355)
local levelCheck = UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local empoweredImp = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 47221)

if hasSoulburn ~= nil then
	return true
end

if empoweredImp ~= nil then
	return true
end
if heroism ~= nil or lust ~= nil or warp ~= nil or hysteria ~= nil then
	if SoulFireCheck == nil then
		return true
	end
end

if levelCheck == -1  or levelCheck = 87 then
	--boss level returns as -1
	if SoulFireCheck == nil then
		return true
	else
		SoulFireExpire = SoulFireExpire - GetTime()
		if SoulFireExpire &amp;lt; 3.5 then
			return true
		end
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>400</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Demon Soul</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>77801</SpellID><Actions>/use 13|/use 14</Actions><Lua>local levelCheck = UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local heroism = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 32182)
local lust = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 2825)
local warp = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 80353)
local hysteria = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 90355)
local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)

if heroism ~= nil or lust ~= nil or warp ~= nil or hysteria ~= nil then
	return true
end
if levelCheck &amp;gt;=86 or leveCheck ~= -1 then
	if unithealth &amp;gt;= 90 then
		return true
		end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>300</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Immolate</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>348</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local debuffImmolate, _, _, _, _, _, ImmolateExpire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 348, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)

if debuffImmolate == nil then
	return true
else
	ImmolateExpire = ImmolateExpire - GetTime()
	if ImmolateExpire &amp;lt;  3 then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>400</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Conflagrate</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>17962</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local debuffImmolate, _, _, _, _, _, ImmolateExpire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 348, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)

if debuffImmolate ~= nil then
	ImmolateExpire = ImmolateExpire - GetTime()
	if ImmolateExpire &amp;gt;  3.5 then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Bane of Doom</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>603</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>--cast Bane of Doom if boss level and Bane not up already.
local baneDoomDebuff = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 603, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)

local levelCheck = UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
if levelCheck ~= -1 then
	--boss level returns as -1
	return false
end

if baneDoomDebuff == nil then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Corruption</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>172</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local dbCorruption, _, _, _, _, _, CorruptionExpire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 172, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)

if dbCorruption ~= nil then
	--cast if &amp;lt; 1.5 sec left
	CorruptionExpire = (CorruptionExpire - GetTime())
	if CorruptionExpire &amp;lt; .5 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Chaos Bolt</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>50796</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Incinerate</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>29722</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Bane of Agony</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>980</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local baneAgonyDebuff, _, _, _, _, _, AgonyExpireTime = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 980, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)
local levelCheck = UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
if levelCheck == -1 then
	--boss level is -1... do not cast this on a boss.
	return false
end

if baneAgonyDebuff ~= nil then
	AgonyExpireTime = AgonyExpireTime - GetTime()
	if AgonyExpireTime &amp;lt; .5 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Haunt</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>48181</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Unstable Affliction</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>30108</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local debuffUA, _, _, _, _, _, UaExpire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 30108, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)

if debuffUA == nil then
	return true
else
	UaExpire = UaExpire - GetTime()
	if UaExpire &amp;lt;  4 then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>400</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Shadow Bolt Opener</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>686</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local hasShadowtrance = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 17941)
local debuffShadowandflame, _, _, _, _, _, SandfExpire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 17801, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)
local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)

if hasShadowtrance ~= nil then
	return true
end

if debuffShadowandflame == nil then
	return false
else
	SandfExpire = SandfExpire - GetTime()
	if SandfExpire &amp;lt;  3 then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>300</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Drain Soul</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1120</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local hasHaunt = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 48181, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)

if unithealth &amp;lt;= 25 and hasHaunt then 
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Soulburn Aff</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>74434</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Seed of Corruption</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>27243</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>600</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Soul Swap</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>86121</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>-not done
local bOd = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 603, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)
local bOa = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 980, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)
local corrupT = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 172, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)
local uA = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 30108, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)


if bOd ~= nil or bOa ~= nil and corrupT ~= nil and uA ~= nil then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>300</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Soul Swap exhale</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>68213</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>-not done
local hassoulswap = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 86213)


if hassoulswap ~= nil then focustarget
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>300</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Demo Soul Fire</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>6353</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local hasDecimation = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 63158)

if hasDecimation ~= nil then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>400</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Demo Incinerate</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>29722</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local hasMoltencore = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 47247)

if hasMoltencore ~= nil then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>50</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Metamorphosis</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>47241</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>True</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Hand of Gul&amp;apos;dan</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>71521</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>DRB Felguard</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>30146</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local hasDrebirth = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 88447)

if hasDrebirth ~= nill then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>DBR Felhound</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>691</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local hasDrebirth = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 88447)

if hasDrebirth ~= nill then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Demo Soulburn</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>74434</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local hasDecimation = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 63158)

if hasDecimation ~= nil then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability></WARLOCK>
```

WARLOCK_Rotations.xml


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><WARLOCK><Rotation><RotationName>Destro</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Curse of the Elements|Life Tap|Fel Flame|Shadowburn|Soulburn|Soul Fire|Demon Soul|Immolate|Conflagrate|Bane of Doom|Bane of Agony|Corruption|Chaos Bolt|Incinerate</RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>Affliction</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Curse of the Elements|Life Tap|Fel Flame|Demon Soul|Shadow Bolt Opener|Haunt|Drain Soul|Bane of Doom|Bane of Agony|Corruption|Unstable Affliction|Shadow Bolt</RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>Aff AOE &amp;gt;2</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Life Tap|Fel Flame|Soulburn Aff|Seed of Corruption</RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>Demo</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>DRB Felguard|Curse of the Elements|Life Tap|Fel Flame|Demo Soulburn|Demo Soul Fire|Demo Incinerate|Metamorphosis|Demon Soul|Immolate|Hand of Gul&amp;apos;dan|Bane of Doom|Bane of Agony|Corruption|Shadow Bolt</RotationList></Rotation></WARLOCK>
```

Profiles.rar

Please give some feedback and i'll do my best to tweak and update for the locks

----------


## paveley

Trying this now , thx Crystal hope it's awesome ^^


Ok i tried this now, unfortunately i get this error in destro spec: LUI Version: 3.5.2 (v.3.5.3)
Message: [string "PQR_SetupTable() function pqrFunc0() --we want to cast if the ..."]:86: 'then' expected near '='
Time: 07/16/11 00:17:28
Count: 7
Stack: 
Locals: 

i'm sure it's a super easy fix, but as i said earlier i'm terribad with these things =/, also as affliction the only thing that casts is Fel Flame while i'm moving, nothing else is happening =P. Hope i provided enough info for you super brains to figure this one out.

----------


## kclux

> Okay- I believe I have the freezing issue fixed (but it never effected me, so I cant be 100% sure)- 
> Can someone who had the issue try this version (Not the same as the PQR103 I uploaded earlier):
> PQR103.zip
> 
> Please let me know if it works so I can make it the main version to download. This has the vanish fix as well as the adjustable spell check & cast rate.


Sadly still an instant WoW crash for me.

----------


## Saniy

> Sadly still an instant WoW crash for me.


Same problem
win7 64
1009 works perfect

----------


## n1bl3r

OK im stuck on this one, I want to cast Arcane Blast (30451) while Evocation (12051) is available and mana is above 35%
This will be the Arcane burn phase. Want to thank Xelper and Crystal for the examples. Think I should check the cooldown another way incase of the global cooldown.

Thanks,

local start, duration, enabled = GetSpellCooldown("12051");
local manapercent = 100 * UnitPower("player") / UnitPowerMax("player")

if enabled == 0 then
if manapercent > 35 then
return true
end
end

----------


## Xelper

Can you guys try this version (should be marked as 1.0.4, just so I can keep track of what version people are running... once I get this bug fixed I'm going to release as version 1.0.1.)

PQR104.zip
*Close WoW first, or close the old version, reload your UI then start the new version.
*
Please let me know if it freezes WoW. If it does not, can you please type this command ingame while it is running and let me know if it freezes.

/script PQR_UpdateInterval = 0.1

----------


## kclux

> Please let me know if it freezes WoW. If it does not, can you please type this command ingame while it is running and let me know if it freezes.
> 
> /script PQR_UpdateInterval = 0.1


This version does NOT free WoW for me, I tried to run the script snippet it doesn't freeze WoW but it is not getting executed either I think, I only get a message box saying " A macro script has been blocked from an action only available to the Blizzard UI " .

----------


## crystal_tech

yea its a typo with soul fire edit soul fire to this


```
local hasSoulburn = UnitBuffID("player", 74434)
local SoulFireCheck, _, _, _, _, _, SoulFireExpire = UnitBuffID("player", 18120)
local heroism = UnitBuffID("player", 32182)
local lust = UnitBuffID("player", 2825)
local warp = UnitBuffID("player", 80353)
local hysteria = UnitBuffID("player", 90355)
local levelCheck = UnitLevel("target")
local empoweredImp = UnitBuffID("player", 47221)

if hasSoulburn ~= nil then
	return true
end

if empoweredImp ~= nil then
	return true
end
if heroism ~= nil or lust ~= nil or warp ~= nil or hysteria ~= nil then
	if SoulFireCheck == nil then
		return true
	end
end

if levelCheck == -1 then
	--boss level returns as -1
	if SoulFireCheck == nil then
		return true
	else
		SoulFireExpire = SoulFireExpire - GetTime()
		if SoulFireExpire < 3.5 then
			return true
		end
	end
end
```

and let me know if it fixes both or one of the probs

----------


## kclux

> Please let me know if it freezes WoW. If it does not, can you please type this command ingame while it is running and let me know if it freezes.
> 
> /script PQR_UpdateInterval = 0.1


This version does NOT freeze WoW for me, I tried to run the script snippet it doesn't freeze WoW but it is not getting executed either I think, I only get a message box saying " A macro script has been blocked from an action only available to the Blizzard UI " .

----------


## Kinky

Just tried it (V 1.0.4) It loads and all, even runs all though it seems to disable my key inputs. o.O

----------


## Xelper

> OK im stuck on this one, I want to cast Arcane Blast (30451) while Evocation (12051) is available and mana is above 35%
> This will be the Arcane burn phase. Want to thank Xelper and Crystal for the examples. Think I should check the cooldown another way incase of the global cooldown.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> local start, duration, enabled = GetSpellCooldown("12051");
> local manapercent = 100 * UnitPower("player") / UnitPowerMax("player")
> 
> if enabled == 0 then
> ...




```
local manapercent = 100 * UnitPower("player") / UnitPowerMax("player")
local EvocationStart, EvocationDuration = GetSpellCooldown(12051)
local EvocationCooldown = (EvocationStart + EvocationDuration - GetTime())
if EvocationCooldown < 3 then
	--evocation will be off CD within 3 seconds or is off CD. (GCD makes this think it is on cooldown... so use < 3)
	if manapercent > 35 then
		return true
	end
end
```



---------- Post added at 06:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:47 PM ----------




> Just tried it (V 1.0.4) It loads and all, even runs all though it seems to disable my key inputs. o.O


How so does it disable key input? Try closing your WoW and PQR then relaunching WoW and PQR.

----------


## n1bl3r

Thanks, will check this out then i get home,

----------


## paveley

Right, this is what happens now, while in destro spec targeting a normal lvl 85 dummy it casts Soulburn then stops, i also respecd to demo to try it out and only thing happening now is Metamorphis then nothing =D, no LUA errors in my screen thou, this is with the latest profiles you posted Crystal, aswell as the Soul Fire fix. I'm starting to feel like a nagging bitch, but i realy appriciate the effort mate^^




btw....Fel Flame is working fine while moving both in destro and demo specs

----------


## Kinky

@Xelper: Ah, that did the trick.
Anyhow, here's an updated and re-written version of the abilities and rotations for Shadow Priests.

Shadow Priest PvE setup
Note: I haven't checked for self-buffs pre-combat (Inner Fire, Vampiric Embrace, Prayer of Fortitude, etc..) so make sure to buff up before you start!

PRIEST_Abilities.xml


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><PRIEST><Ability><Name>Shadow Word: Pain</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>589</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local SWP, _, _, _, _, _, timer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 589, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)

if SWP ~= nil then
	if timer - GetTime() &amp;lt; 1 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>600</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Mind Flay</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>15407</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>-- Smart clipping Mind Flay
local cMF, _, _, _, _, _, timer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 15407, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)

if cMF ~= nil then
	if timer - GetTime() &amp;lt; 0.7 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Vampiric Touch</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>34914</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local VT, _, _, _, _, _, timer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 34914, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)

if VT ~= nil then
	if timer - GetTime() &amp;lt; 2.2 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>600</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Devouring Plague</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>2944</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local DP, _, _, _, _, _, timer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 2944, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)

if DP ~= nil then
	if timer - GetTime() &amp;lt; 1 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>600</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Archangel</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>87151</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,EvangelismCount = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 87117)

if EvangelismCount ~= nil then
	if EvangelismCount &amp;gt;= 5 then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>600</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Mind Blast</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>8092</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>6500</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Shadowfiend</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>34433</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>240000</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Dispersion</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>47585</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local mana = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100

if mana &amp;lt; 10 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>120000</RecastDelay><SelfCast>True</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Shadow Word: Death &amp;lt; 25%</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>32379</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local BossHP = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)

if PQR_IsMoving(1) then
	return true
else
	if BossHP &amp;lt;= 25 then
		return true
	end
	return false
end</Lua><RecastDelay>10000</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability></PRIEST>
```

PRIEST_Rotation.xml


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><PRIEST><Rotation><RotationName>Shadow PvE</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Shadow Word: Death &amp;lt; 25%|Dispersion|Archangel|Shadow Word: Pain|Vampiric Touch|Devouring Plague|Shadowfiend|Mind Blast|Mind Flay</RotationList></Rotation></PRIEST>
```

Download: Shadow Priest Rotation / Abilities - Overwrite files when promted

----------


## Xelper

Hmmm... I will think about doing a pre-buff thing... something like if you start the bot (ALT+X/Z) but aren't in combat it will cast any abilities flagged as pre-combat... maybe that would be a good way to allow people to start attacking while out of combat (Flagging a SW:P spell as pre-combat, for example.)... I'll think about it. 

but mentally: 1.0.4 is working for you correct? The refresh rate slider won't actually change anything in that version, but if so I know exactly what I need to fix.

And any big issues with the priest rotation? I'll include that in the next release if you don't mind.  :Smile:

----------


## Kinky

Yeah, works perfectly. :P Just needed to restart wow and PQR rather than closing the old one, reloading the UI and loading the new one.

Tested it out in a few heroics and during Firelands/Tol Barad dailies with my Shadowpriest Rotations/abilities and it works wonders. Even as a Shadowpriest the shark Tank went down EASILY. *cough*

----------


## crystal_tech

heres the fix to the demo/destro hangs found a typo again. Demon Soul was at the root of the issue this time.

Profiles.rar thats the link to the profile.rar

----------


## Saniy

104 it's ok.

I get this error then try exec command /script PQR_UpdateInterval = 0.1

[09:42:05] Macro forbidden from using CastSpellByID() (Only usable by Blizzard)
[09:42:06] Macro forbidden from using RunMacroText() (Only usable by Blizzard)

----------


## paveley

> heres the fix to the demo/destro hangs found a typo again. Demon Soul was at the root of the issue this time.
> 
> Profiles.rar thats the link to the profile.rar


Crystal you provide yet again, works like a charm now. Thank you very much for this...i wish i could learn this myself someday, up until then i let ppl that actually know what they are doing do the job.


....one thing thou, how to get rid of the mob lvl check, i still have the boss dummy issue when it only casts soul fire a couple of times then nada.

----------


## AdamZZ

I need some help for my feral kitty rotation, it is basically working except a few flaws. (currently doing 15-19k dps on dummy, but that's with almost full 372 pve gear)
It won't use TF :/

Tiger's Fury:


```
local TF = UnitBuffID("player", 5127)
local TFstart, TFduration, TFenabled = GetSpellCooldown(5127)
local TFcooldown = (TFstart + TFduration - GetTime())
local TFenergy = UnitPower("player")

if TF ~= nil then
	return false
else
	if TFcooldown > 0 then
		return false
	else
		if TFenergy < 40 then
			return true
		end
	end
end
```

Seems like if I use "/run print(GetSpellCooldown(5127)" ingame I always get the values "0 0 1" no matter what, which tells me that something is wrong. Could be the wrong SpellID but according to WoWhead this is the only one. Might have something to do with me having the talent that makes TF give me 60 Energy.

When removing the Cooldown check I get fps drops and it starts to lag.

----EDIT----

Hmm, seem to be having some weird bugs with the bot atm. Tried to get the TF to work so I removed everything else from the Rotation list and only had TF now when I added everything and removed TF nothing will work. The bot doesn't start DPSing.

Tried /console ReloadUI + restarting PQR.
Tried making a new rotation list with a different name + /console ReloadUI again.

Gonna try to restart WoW, but not right now.

----------


## me28791

no idea if it will fix it but you have tf's id to be 5127 isn't it 5217?

----------


## Kinky

@AdamZZ: Try this, I think this should work if it didn't before:


```
local _,_,_,TF = UnitBufID("player", 5217)
local TFstart, TFduration = GetSpellCooldown(5217)
local TFcooldown = (TFstart + TFduration - GetTime())
local Energy = UnitPower("player") / UnitPowerMax("player") * 100

-- If we have a TF buff on us, return false
if TF ~= nil then
	return false
else
	-- Do we have an active cooldown?
	if TFcooldown > 0 then
		return false
	else
		-- We didn't! Under 40 Energy? Go go.
		if Energy < 40 then
			return true
		end
	end
end
```

Anyhow, if nothing's working you should just restart you WoW and PQR if you just upgraded it to 1.0.4. Try the Tiger's Fury lua script above and see if that helps you at all.

----------


## Xelper

On top of what mentally gave, make sure you change the SpellID for the ability itself to 5217 as well.

----------


## balrogv723

Just noticed that in my hunter rotations that the rotation locks up when applying "Readiness and/or Rapid Fire" so that may be something you want to look into. Also, maybe add more than two rotations as Hunters can use three in Marksman (Careful Aim phase, regular phase, AOE). Other than that I just manually edited the rotations and they seem to be fine. I used the "Shot Priority" list found on WHU and EJ's forums. INCREDIBLE JOB THUS FAR....sent you a donation!

----------


## Xelper

> Just noticed that in my hunter rotations that the rotation locks up when applying "Readiness and/or Rapid Fire" so that may be something you want to look into. Also, maybe add more than two rotations as Hunters can use three in Marksman (Careful Aim phase, regular phase, AOE). Other than that I just manually edited the rotations and they seem to be fine. I used the "Shot Priority" list found on WHU and EJ's forums. INCREDIBLE JOB THUS FAR....sent you a donation!


Thanks for the donation! I'll probably get a chance to go over the built in hunter abilities sometime in the next week, just need to get a last few features in before I do that. My goal with my hopefully-released-soon hotkey update is to allow an unlimited number (or at least up to 10) custom rotation hotkeys, just trying to work out the best way to handle that.

----------


## Kinky

I've really fallen in love with this program Xelper. Like it a lot. I'll get to sending you a donation once I get my paycheck.

----------


## kclux

Hmm I am trying for hours now to get Soulswap with the focus target to work but no luck either, i see why you have problems with that crystal_tech  :Smile:

----------


## amustrami

I am looking forward to someone posting thier Druid abilities and rotations.

----------


## AdamZZ

Ok seems like it was all an typo in spellID for me that I overlooked. TF works. Thanks mate!

Doing 15-18k DPS on Boss Dummy and 19-23k DPS on lvl 60 Dummy.

----EDITv2----
The problems I reported where from my side, managed to find an missing "end" in the Ferocious Bite ability.

Having problems with warrior Trauma debuff on targets, getting lag when it appears and it won't cast Shred, Mangle seems to work tho as it won't reapply mangle if Trauma is up(intended). Trying to find the cause of that but not that easy, the warriors are being slackers at training dummies.
If you know the name/spellid of any more 30% more bleed damage debuffs then please tell me  :Smile:  I think rogues got one but don't know the name of it.

----EDIT----




> I am looking forward to someone posting thier Druid abilities and rotations.


I am currently working on Feral Cat Abilities and Rotations, seems to be having some problems but once those are fixed it should be a pretty decent release.
Gonna add a Feral Cat AOE rotation aswell when my problems are solved.

----------


## popeofdope

Soul swap is semi useless anyway since they added a 30 second cooldown, at least in PvE. Since UA will run out in 15 seconds, Corr in 18 and CoA in 24, you are better of manually recasting them at your focus target and leaving BoD on your main target.

----------


## kclux

You are correct there popeofdope but getting that to work would basically make other stuff like applying all dots possible too.

It is easy to figure out if any debuff is up on the focustarget but I cannot figure out a way to cast something at the focus target instead of the normal target. I am giving up on that now  :Frown:

----------


## AdamZZ

Mangle:


```
local mCatMangle, _, _, _, _, _, mcattimer = UnitDebuffID("target", 33876)
local mBearMangle, _, _, _, _, _, mbeartimer = UnitDebuffID("target", 33878)
local WarriorBuff, _, _, _, _, _, mwartimer = UnitDebuffID("target", 46857)


if WarriorBuff ~= nil then
	if mwartimer - GetTime() < 1 then
		return true
	end
elseif mCatMangle ~= nil then
	if mcattimer - GetTime() < 1 then
		return true
	end
elseif mBearMangle ~= nil then
	if mbeartimer - GetTime() < 1 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end

if PQR_NotBehindTarget() then
	return true
end
```

Shred:


```
local CatMangle, _, _, _, _, _, cattimer = UnitDebuffID("target", 33876)
local BearMangle, _, _, _, _, _, beartimer = UnitDebuffID("target", 33878)
local sWarriorBuff, _, _, _, _, _, wartimer = UnitDebuffID("target", 46857)


if sWarriorBuff ~= nil then
	if wartimer - GetTime() > 1 then
		if PQR_NotBehindTarget() then
			return false
		else
			return true
		end
	end
elseif CatMangle ~= nil then
	if cattimer - GetTime() > 1 then
		if PQR_NotBehindTarget() then
			return false
		else
			return true
		end
	end
elseif BearMangle ~= nil then
	if beartimer - GetTime() > 1 then
		if PQR_NotBehindTarget() then
			return false
		else
			return true
		end
	end
end
```

None of these are working when there is a bleed damage increasing buff up that isn't from me. They only work if I apply the mangle or no-one else is using Trauma/Mangle.

----------


## crystal_tech

lol best bet is to make a soul swap macro in game and just spam the hell out if it once the bot casts the first soul swap. 
/cast [@focus] soul swap.

as for the soul fire casting make sure you have soul shards or remove soulburn from the rotation and see if that fixes the problem.

----------


## n1bl3r

OK one last question then my arcane mage rotation is done, I have not been able to find code that will do the following. Thsi will be the conserve phase.

Check to see how many times Arcane Blast (30451) has been cast, i know there are addons that keep tract.
Also to see when Arcane Missile (5143) procs.

What i need to do is have "arcane blast - conserve" ability monitor for when Arcane Missile procs and and have casted atleast two Arcane Blasts. There is also some other monitoring it will do but i already have that figured out.

Thanks,

----------


## Xelper

New version coming out tonight will have more configurable hotkeys  :Smile:

----------


## popeofdope

> You are correct there popeofdope but getting that to work would basically make other stuff like applying all dots possible too.
> 
> It is easy to figure out if any debuff is up on the focustarget but I cannot figure out a way to cast something at the focus target instead of the normal target. I am giving up on that now


In the Spell ID box enter 0.
In the actions box enter /cast [target=focus] Corruption

----------


## Xelper

> In the Spell ID box enter 0.In the actions box enter /cast [target=focus] Corruption


Hmm... I'll include something to work around that as well. I'll just change the Self Cast Ability option to a "Target" option that will include:Target (default)PlayerFocus

----------


## Kinky

@AdamZZ:

I'm not really sure why your abilities are acting up, but try these instead:

-- Mangle


```
-- Rogues and Warriors can handle it themselves.
local hasCatMangle, _, _, _, _, _, CatMangleTimer = UnitDebuffID("target", 33876, "PLAYER")
local hasBearMangle _, _, _, _, _, BearMangleTimer = UnitDebuffID("target", 33878, "PLAYER")
local hasTrauma = UnitDebuffID("target", 46857)
local hasHemorrhage = UnitDebuffID("target", 16511)

-- First, let's let other people handle their own debuffs
if hasTrauma ~= nil then
    return false
elseif hasHemorrhage ~= nil then
    return false
elseif hasBearMangle ~= nil then
    return false

-- Let us handle it!
elseif hasCatMangle ~= nil or hasBearMangle ~= nil then
    -- Check the timer
    if CatMangleTimer - GetTime() < 1 or BearMangleTimer - GetTime() < 1 then
		-- Are we behind the target?
		if PQR_NotBehindTarget() then
			return true
		end
    end
else
    -- No debuffs up? Go go.
    return true
end
```

-- Shred


```
-- Check for the debuffs.
local hasCatMangle = UnitDebuffID("target", 33876)
local hasBearMangle = UnitDebuffID("target", 33878)
local hasTrauma = UnitDebuffID("target", 46857)
local hasHemorrhage = UnitDebuffID("target", 16511)

-- Just check for all buffs, we have no casting time on Shred so no need for a timer check
if hasCatMangle ~= nil or hasBearMangle ~= nil or hasTrauma ~= nil or hasHemorrhage ~= nil then
    if PQR_NotBehindTarget() then
        return true
    end
end
```

Yes! Subtlety Rogues does have a 30% bleed effect as well. :P Hemorrhage.
Added checks for all 30% bleed effects and then made a check if you're either using Cat or Bear form all though I'm not sure why you would swap between the two at all, then added a final check to see if you're actually behind the target. :P

Let me know how these work out for 'ya!

@Xelper: Looking forward to the new version! Setting own key-bindings to the rotations and more rotation options looks wicked!

----------


## crystal_tech

MMO-Champion RaidComp - i use this to see if there's another buff/debuff they might overwrite my buff/debuff. then I use wowhead to find the ids and for coding use the warlocks Curse of the Elements to check for the other de/buffs as an example

----------


## n1bl3r

I cant seem to get this to work right, this is for the conserve phase of the arcane rotation.
It runs throught the rotation once and then stops. It will check to see if evocation is on cooldown then fire a couple of Arcane Blasts then it will check to see if Arcane Missile is proc'ed and fire it, then it stops the rotation. Here is the code for the two abilities,

Arcane Blast - Conserve


```
local EvocationStart, EvocationDuration = GetSpellCooldown(12051)
    local EvocationCooldown = (EvocationStart + EvocationDuration - GetTime())

    if EvocationCooldown > 3 then
    return true
    end
```

Arcane Missile - Conserve
local EvocationStart, EvocationDuration = GetSpellCooldown(12051)
local EvocationCooldown = (EvocationStart + EvocationDuration - GetTime())
local _,_,_,abcount,_,_,_,_,_ = UnitDebuff("player", "Arcane Blast")
local ArcaneMissilebuff = UnitBuff("player", "Arcane Missiles!")

if EvocationCooldown > 3 then
if abcount >= 2 then 
if ArcaneMissilebuff ~= nil then
return true
end
end
end


I want it to cast Arcane Blast atleast two times then Arcane Missile when it proc's after atleast 2 Arcane Blast's, and only when Evocation is on cooldown. 

When i get this part fixed I will post my Arcane Mage rotation.

Thanks,

----------


## Kinky

Not really sure what you're trying to do


-- AB - Conserve


```
local EvocationStart, EvocationDuration = GetSpellCooldown(12051)
local EvocationCooldown = (EvocationStart + EvocationDuration - GetTime())

if EvocationCooldown > 3 then
	return true
end
```

-- Arcane Missiles


```
local EvocationStart, EvocationDuration = GetSpellCooldown(12051)
local EvocationCooldown = (EvocationStart + EvocationDuration - GetTime())
local _,_,_,ABcount = UnitBuffID("player", 30451)
local AM = UnitBuffID("player", 5143)

if EvocationCooldown > 3 then
	if ABcount >= 2 then
		if AM ~= nil then
			return true
		end
	end
end
```

Not really sure if it'll work out, haven't tested it out on my own page yet.

----------


## n1bl3r

Sorry for the confusion, these two abilities go into another rotation that is working so far. With an arcane mage we have two phases in a fight, a burn phase untill your mana is down around 30-35%, this is the arcane spam phase. When we reach 30-35% mana we cast evocation to get us back to 100% mana. Then we go into a conserve phase where we cast Arcane Blast a couple times the a Arcane Missile when it procs to reset the Arcane Blast counter.

I already have a great working burn phase and now i an trying to get the conserve phase working. What i want to do is ahve the app cast AB a couple of times while Evocation is on cooldown, then when AM procs i want it to cast AM, and continue this rotation untill Evocation is off cooldown. These two spells are the only thing i really want going on while evocation is on cooldown. Then when evocation is off cooldown then i will enter the burn phase again.

Hope I cleared some things up on what I am trying to do.

Thanks,

----------


## matimati

Im not sure what ive done or doing wrong but ive set it up for shadow priest activate it but it dosnt cast anything. ive used the profile that was posted on prev page.

----------


## crystal_tech

what triggers the conserve phase? target hp at 20% or some other %? if so try nesting a if then to check health and compare it to hasEvo check.

----------


## AdamZZ

> @AdamZZ:
> 
> I'm not really sure why your abilities are acting up, but try these instead:
> 
> -- Mangle
> -SNIPPED-
> 
> Yes! Subtlety Rogues does have a 30% bleed effect as well. :P Hemorrhage.
> Added checks for all 30% bleed effects and then made a check if you're either using Cat or Bear form all though I'm not sure why you would swap between the two at all, then added a final check to see if you're actually behind the target. :P
> ...


Thanks mate, but mangle should be used even if behind if the debuff drops, and be spammed if you are infront of it. But I will modify the code to work like that for myself.  :Smile: 
Soon done with the Feral Cat rotation, will release when I have done the AoE phase aswell.

----------


## Kinky

> Im not sure what ive done or doing wrong but ive set it up for shadow priest activate it but it dosnt cast anything. ive used the profile that was posted on prev page.


Righty. What version are you using? With the latest version, it should be working perfectly as I'm using it right now.

Just remember that it won't start casting anything unless you're actually in combat, so to get yourself into combat on say a training dummy just cast Mind Flay or Shadow Word: Pain to get into the rotation.

I recommend starting with Mind Flay if you really can start out first before getting yourself into combat, the next best thing would be on the pull to let it do it all itself.

@AdamZZ: My bad! But I believe the code should work. Just edit my mistake. <3

@n1bl3r:
Ah yes, my bad. I've been playing a mage before, just not in Cataclysm.  :Wink:  Was asked if I wanted to change into a Priest instead.

Optimally, I would split it all up into a few own "skills", like this:
"Evocation - Conserve" at the top
"Arcane Missiles - Conserve" under Evocation
"Arcane Blast - Conserve" under Arcane Missiles

*Evocation:* - Quick check for Evocation, using it at the top.


```
local ESstart, ESduration = GetSpellCooldown(12051)
local EScd = (ESstart + ESduration - GetTime())

if EScd < 3 then
	return true
end
```

*Arcane Missiles:* - Checks if we've got the Arcane Missiles buff and casts if we do.


```
local AM = UnitBuffID("player", 5134)

if AM ~= nil then
	return true
end
```

*Arcane Blast:* - AB, checks if Evocation is coming off cooldown and never goes above 3 stacks before restarting the entire rotation again.


```
local _,_,_,AB = GetBuffID("player", 30451)
local ESstart, ESduration = GetSpellCooldown(12051)
local EScd = (ESstart + ESduration - GetTime())

if EScd > 3 then
	if AB ~= nil then
		if AB >= 3 then
			return false
		end
		return true
	end
end
```

For Arcane Blast, alternatively, you could try adding these lines for extra utility if you want to cast between 2 and 4 stacks every time;
Not really sure if WoW has math.random implemented though, but it's worth a shot I guess!


```
local RandomStacks = math.random(2,4)
local _,_,_,AB = GetBuffID("player", 30451)
local ESstart, ESduration = GetSpellCooldown(12051)
local EScd = (ESstart + ESduration - GetTime())

if EScd > 3 then
	if AB ~= nil then
		if AB >= RandomStacks then
			return false
		end

		return true
	end
end
```

----------


## Xelper

If some people could try:PQR105.zip And let me know how it works before I release it on the main page that would be great. 1) 4 Rotations Total - with custom hotkeys for all 4 + Interrupt Mode. 2) Custom Sounds (I know not all of the sounds actually play a sound, that list was just exported from WoW) 3) Hotkeys will not send if you are typing in chat ingame (or editing RealID Status, or some other edit box)The official version I release tomorrow will include the ability to select a target for an ability. EDIT: I have no idea why MMowned isn't formatting my post properly.. its removing all "new lines"

----------


## crystal_tech

yea had that problem with a post earlier.

----------


## kclux

I tried PQR105 for a while now and it seems to work just fine, I changed sounds and hot-keys and tortured the dummy. No problems at all. 

Vanish + Garrote also works now most of the time, I think when it doesn't work it is because of not having enough energy and the rotation is not waiting long enough to get the energy needed for Garrote, I will try if that is the problem and will add a check to Vanish so that Vanish is only used when there is enough spare energy to use Garrote direct after.

----------


## AdamZZ

Version 1.0.5 works great, tried the hotkeys and they seem to work without any problems.

I am also done with my Feral Cat rotation now, gonna do a dungeon for last minute testing and after that it should be released!

----------


## Kinky

Version 1.0.5 is working like a charm for me as well.

Really like the fact that we've got editable hotkeys now for the rotations

----------


## paveley

Crystal my friend, the warlock rotations and abilitys work super now, no issues at all.......doin 15-20k dps in 341 item lvl gear as a destro in HC's



So thank you so much for all the work. 

PS. Xelper this bot is the best one i have ever tried, you made Wow fun again.

----------


## Kinky

I wonder, does anyone know if there's some magical function to check for threat levels? For instance, using Fade when you've got more than 94% threat on cooldown or something like that.

----------


## crystal_tech

for threat i found this: API UnitDetailedThreatSituation - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft

so for a spell to use on too much threat should be



```
local _,_,threatpct,_,_ = UnitDetailedThreatSituation("player", "target")

if  threatpct >= 94 then
     return true
end
```

should work but it needs testing.

---------- Post added at 10:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 AM ----------

I figured that I would share this api page as well for checks in peps code. good for making sure you if you need to cast a spell if you need a extact amount or above using combo points/soul shards/ruins/etc
API UnitPower - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft checks the power.
PowerType - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft tell you what number to enter for above.

----------


## leck

Where can i get some information on this, like, to edit the skills, i was thinkin in put a Tranquilizing Shot in a pvp rotation for my hunter, so i need to put something that they can check if the target has a dispelable magic effect. Any clues on this? thanks in advice, nice program!

----------


## crystal_tech

> Where can i get some information on this, like, to edit the skills, i was thinkin in put a Tranquilizing Shot in a pvp rotation for my hunter, so i need to put something that they can check if the target has a dispelable magic effect. Any clues on this? thanks in advice, nice program!


try this you can add more locals for each buff you wish to dispell with tranq. just add it to the if then using 'or'


```
local hasDebuff1 = UnitBuff("target", spellid)
local hasDebuff2 = UnitBuff("target", spellid)

if hasDebuff1 or hasDebuff2 ~= nil then
     return true
end
```

----------


## Kinky

@Xelper: Worked like a charm! I'll have a look at those two pages as well.  :Smile:

----------


## leck

> try this you can add more locals for each buff you wish to dispell with tranq. just add it to the if then using 'or'
> 
> 
> ```
> local hasDebuff1 = UnitBuff("target", spellid)
> local hasDebuff2 = UnitBuff("target", spellid)
> 
> if hasDebuff1 or hasDebuff2 ~= nil then
>      return true
> ...


Thanks! worked like a charm!

----------


## Xelper

PQR106 Released

-Configurable Hotkeys for 4 rotations and interrupt mode.
-Customizable Sounds (this will be updated, I am looking for better WoW sounds to add... but for now it will do!)
-Ability Editor: "Self Cast" option has been changed to "Target." Allows you to specify the target for the spell, current options are: Target, Player, Focus. Old profiles will be automatically updated when an ability is saved.
-Vanish will now trigger a .5 second delay when the cast request is sent.
-Added Warlock Rotations (thank you crystal_tech)
-Added Shadow Priest Rotation (thank you mentally)

PQR106.zip

As always, close your old version, reload your UI, then load the new version if you are upgrading after using an older version during the same WoW session.

----------


## andy012345

Can you add an option to not send the start/stop into the chat frame, for screenshots/videos.

----------


## Xelper

> Can you add an option to not send the start/stop into the chat frame, for screenshots/videos.


 Sure, next version will have this option.

----------


## leck

> Sure, next version will have this option.


Or, can you put and option to show or not show the enable/disable ?

oh, my bad...its the same thing lol..sorry bout this post

----------


## MeeToo

Works great on my Pally and Warlock. Wold love to use it on my Balance Druid as well. Hopefully soon.

----------


## fuegofire

Is there a easy way to skip a step in a rotation ?..

I have a rotation I'm rebuilding, but it have some skills I do not have yet. Still it tries to execute these skills. And running with debug shows them being tried quite a lot...

----------


## Xelper

> Is there a easy way to skip a step in a rotation ?..I have a rotation I'm rebuilding, but it have some skills I do not have yet. Still it tries to execute these skills. And running with debug shows them being tried quite a lot...


 Open the Rotation Editor, open the rotation in question, and click the button that moves from "Current" to "Available"

----------


## Kinky

I've been thinking about a Discipline and Holy Priest Raid Healing / Tank Healing rotations.
How would you go about identifying Main Tanks (Possibly by aggro?) and the HP level of various members in a raid group?

I've been trying to look around for a bit last night but I just couldn't manage to do it.

Especially a Holy Priest is quite hard to manage for exame as it has a few weights;
- Prayer of Mending (Cast on Cooldown)
- Prayer of Healing (Cast during heavy healing/aoe healing situations every 3 seconds on a raid group that has >= 2 members within 30 yards of eachother that's damaged or getting damage)
- Heal / Greater Heal (Depending on role, cast on whoever or the main tank(s))

----------


## R0w4n

Someone build me a arcane / fire mage rotation plx :P +rep is the deal you know it!

----------


## popeofdope

I have a request that might make some rotations easier to write. I'll use my warlock as an example.

Say for example I had a simple priority list of Haunt (1.5 cast time) and bane of agony (instant). While standing, haunt has a higher priority than bane of agony.

When moving however, haunt cannot be cast but bane of agony can be. What this means is that the program will always spam haunt while moving and never cast bane of agony.
The current way you have provided to get around that involves making a second ability for bane of agony and edit the script so it is only cast while moving, and placing it higher in the priority list compared to haunt. This works well enough but when you start to populate the list with other instant spells and you need to make a version of all of them to cast while moving, it can get a bit tedious.

What I suggest that if possible, when creating an ability, theres a checkbox that indicates whether it is castable while moving. If the checkbox is set to No, then while moving, PRQ will automatically go down the priority list to the next action that can be cast while moving. That should eliminate the need to make different versions of the same spell. I am not sure how useful this will be to everyone else or whether this is possible.

Thanks again for the great program

----------


## crystal_tech

> I have a request that might make some rotations easier to write. I'll use my warlock as an example.
> 
> Say for example I had a simple priority list of Haunt (1.5 cast time) and bane of agony (instant). While standing, haunt has a higher priority than bane of agony.
> 
> When moving however, haunt cannot be cast but bane of agony can be. What this means is that the program will always spam haunt while moving and never cast bane of agony.
> The current way you have provided to get around that involves making a second ability for bane of agony and edit the script so it is only cast while moving, and placing it higher in the priority list compared to haunt. This works well enough but when you start to populate the list with other instant spells and you need to make a version of all of them to cast while moving, it can get a bit tedious.
> 
> What I suggest that if possible, when creating an ability, theres a checkbox that indicates whether it is castable while moving. If the checkbox is set to No, then while moving, PRQ will automatically go down the priority list to the next action that can be cast while moving. That should eliminate the need to make different versions of the same spell. I am not sure how useful this will be to everyone else or whether this is possible.
> 
> Thanks again for the great program


there is another way and i'm working on it and a few other things. its a matter of putting a movement check on haunt or any cast time spells(that cannot be cast) to return false when moving but to return true while standing still. the thing is finding a good delay for fel flame once you get it prob just do a de/buff check before casting. 

I'm going to go back and rewrite most of the lock code to include this and make it more lvling friendly at least I hope I found how to do this. so no more removing spells from the rotation it will just skip it and move on. its going to make the code more complex but I think it would be worth it to do so. As my lock is my main I'll to it first. I have a 85 hunter as well and many lvl 80s so I'll test, create more rotations.

@xelper would be great to have the abilities editor without logging into the game as well as the rotation editor

----------


## Xelper

> there is another way and i'm working on it and a few other things. its a matter of putting a movement check on haunt or any cast time spells(that cannot be cast) to return false when moving but to return true while standing still. the thing is finding a good delay for fel flame once you get it prob just do a de/buff check before casting. I'm going to go back and rewrite most of the lock code to include this and make it more lvling friendly at least I hope I found how to do this. so no more removing spells from the rotation it will just skip it and move on. its going to make the code more complex but I think it would be worth it to do so. As my lock is my main I'll to it first. I have a 85 hunter as well and many lvl 80s so I'll test, create more [email protected] would be great to have the abilities editor without logging into the game as well as the rotation editor


 Hmmm... with the next update I'll give the ability to open the editors from the Select Process form. I wanted to keep the Select Process form as simple as possible, so I will probably give you 2 hotkeys from that form:ALT+A for Ability Editor, ALT+R for Rotation Editor. And this website bug is really annoying... it removes all "new lines" so if I was to update the main post with the new version it would lose all its formatting :P

----------


## n1bl3r

Here is what I have so far for an Arcane Mage, this is only our burn phase i am manually doing the conserve phase untill i can get the code working right.
Sorry dont know how to get the code in a window yet. When i get the conserve phase working I will work on my Fire rotation. Do you have to be a paying member to embed code in a page?

Thanks,

MAGE_Abilities.xml
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><MAGE><Ability><Name>Arcane Blast - Burn</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>30451</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local manapercent = 100 * UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot :Wink:  / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot :Wink: 
local EvocationStart, EvocationDuration = GetSpellCooldown(12051)
local EvocationCooldown = (EvocationStart + EvocationDuration - GetTime())

if EvocationCooldown &amp;lt; 3 then
--evocation will be off CD within 3 seconds or is off CD. 
if manapercent &amp;gt; 35 then
return true
end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Arcane Power</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>12042</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>True</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Mage Armor</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>6117</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>sMA = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 6117) 

if sMA == nil then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>True</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Arcane Brilliance</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1459</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>sABr = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 1459) 

if sABr == nil then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Use - Mana Gem</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions>/use Mana Gem</Actions><Lua>local manapercent = 100 * UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot :Wink:  / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot :Wink: 
local ManaGemStart, ManaGemDuration = GetItemCooldown(36799)
local ManaGemCooldown = (ManaGemStart + ManaGemDuration - GetTime())

if ManaGemCooldown &amp;lt; 3 then
if manapercent &amp;lt; 95 then
return true
end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>True</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Flame Orb</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>82731</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Mirror Image</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>55342</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if levelCheck == -1 then
--boss level is -1... do not cast this on a boss.
return false
else
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>True</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Make - Mana Gem</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>759</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local gemcount = GetItemCount(&amp;quot;Mana Gem&amp;quot :Wink: 

if gemcount &amp;lt; 1 then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>12000</RecastDelay><SelfCast>True</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Evocation</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>12051</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local manapercent = 100 * UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot :Wink:  / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot :Wink: 

if manapercent &amp;lt; 35 then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>True</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Arcane Blast - Conserve</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>30451</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local AM = UnitBuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Arcane Missiles!&amp;quot :Wink: 
local ESstart, ESduration = GetSpellCooldown(12051)
local EScd = (ESstart + ESduration - GetTime())

if EScd &amp;gt; 3 then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>12000</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Arcane Missile - Conserve</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5143</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local AM = UnitBuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Arcane Missiles!&amp;quot :Wink: 
local ESstart, ESduration = GetSpellCooldown(12051)
local EScd = (ESstart + ESduration - GetTime())

if EScd &amp;gt; 3 then
if AM ~= nil then
return true
end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>14000</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability></MAGE>

MAGE_Rotations.xml
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><MAGE><Rotation><RotationName>Arcane</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Make - Mana Gem|Mage Armor|Arcane Brilliance|Arcane Power|Flame Orb|Mirror Image|Use - Mana Gem|Arcane Blast - Burn|Evocation</RotationList></Rotation></MAGE>

----------


## crystal_tech

use code in [] also in your mmowned settings there is an opt to change editors in posting. i've switched but it hasn't updated to the better editor. but i've yet to log out and back in

----------


## n1bl3r

Is the a way to cast something twice before it continues on with the rest of the rotation? For example fire arcane blast twice then continue with the rotation,

----------


## crystal_tech

what are you trying to get by casting twice? a de/buff? or just to cast twice?

----------


## andy012345

Btw, rather then using delays for not casting things twice, you can just put UnitCastingInfo into the macros.

----------


## crystal_tech

ok this is untested code and all i want is a proof reader to make sure my coding and logic is correct. if you try to use this code for destro locks please back up your current one.



```
COE
LT
Fel Flame
Shadowburn
Soulburn
Soul Fire
Demon Soul
Immolate
Conflagrate
Bane of Doom
Bane of Agony
Bane of Havok
corruption
Chaos Bolt
Incinerate
Soulshatter

coe
local usable = IsUsableSpell("1490")
local dbCotEPlayer, _, _, _, _, _, CotEexpireTime = UnitDebuffID("target", 1490, "PLAYER")
local dbCotE = UnitDebuffID("target", 1490)
local dbJinx = UnitDebuffID("target", 85547)
local dbEaM = UnitDebuffID("target", 60433)
local dbEP = UnitDebuffID("target", 65142)
local dbFB = UnitDebuffID("target", 34889)
local dbLB = UnitDebuffID("target", 24844)
local dbMP = UnitDebuffID("target", 93068)
local levelCheck = UnitLevel("target")

if usable ~= nil then
	if levelCheck == -1 then
		return true

	elseif dbCotEPlayer ~= nil then
				--we have a COTE up that was cast by us, refresh it if necessary.
		if CotEexpireTime - GetTime() < 1.5 then
			return true
		end
	elseif dbCotE ~= nil or dbEaM ~= nil or dbEP ~= nil or dbFB ~= nil or dbLB ~= nil or dbMP ~= nil or dbJinx ~= nil then
				--a debuff is up, cast by another player... let them manage it.
		return false
	else
		--no debuff is up, cast it.
		return true
	end
end

Life Tap
local usable = IsUsableSpell("1454")
local myMana = UnitPower("player") / UnitPowerMax("player") * 100
local myHealth = UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player") * 100
if usable ~= nil then
	if myMana < 20 and myHealth > 50 then
		return true
	end
end

Fel Flame
local felSpark = UnitBuffID("player", 89937)
local usable = IsUsableSpell("77799")
if usable ~= nil then
	if PQR_IsMoving(1) then
		return true
	elseif felSpark ~= nil then
		return true
	end
end

Shadowburn
local usable = IsUsableSpell("17877")
local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")

if usable ~= nil then
	if unithealth <= 20 then
		return true
	end
end

soulburn
local usable = IsUsableSpell("74434")
local SoulFireCheck = UnitBuffID("player", 18120)
local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")
local heroism = UnitBuffID("player", 32182)
local lust = UnitBuffID("player", 2825)
local warp = UnitBuffID("player", 80353)
local hysteria = UnitBuffID("player", 90355)

if usable ~= nil then
	if unithealth > 97 then
		if SoulFireCheck == nil then
			return true
		end
	elseif heroism ~= nil or lust ~= nil or warp ~= nil or hysteria ~= nil then
		if SoulFireCheck == nil then
			return true
		end
	end
end

Soul Fire
local usable = IsUsableSpell("6353")
local hasSoulburn = UnitBuffID("player", 74434)
local SoulFireCheck, _, _, _, _, _, SoulFireExpire = UnitBuffID("player", 18120)
local heroism = UnitBuffID("player", 32182)
local lust = UnitBuffID("player", 2825)
local warp = UnitBuffID("player", 80353)
local hysteria = UnitBuffID("player", 90355)
local levelCheck = UnitLevel("target")
local empoweredImp = UnitBuffID("player", 47221)

if usable ~= nil then
	if hasSoulburn ~= nil then
		return true
	elseif empoweredImp ~= nil then
		return true
	elseif heroism ~= nil or lust ~= nil or warp ~= nil or hysteria ~= nil then
		if SoulFireCheck == nil then
			return true
		end
	elseif levelCheck == -1 then
		if SoulFireCheck == nil then
			return true
		else
			SoulFireExpire = SoulFireExpire - GetTime()
			if SoulFireExpire < 3.5 then
				return true
			end
		end
	end
end

Demon Soul
local usable = IsUsableSpell("77801")
local levelCheck = UnitLevel("target")
local heroism = UnitBuffID("player", 32182)
local lust = UnitBuffID("player", 2825)
local warp = UnitBuffID("player", 80353)
local hysteria = UnitBuffID("player", 90355)
local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")

if usable ~= nil then
	if heroism ~= nil or lust ~= nil or warp ~= nil or hysteria ~= nil then
		return true
	elseif levelCheck ==87 or levelCheck == -1 then
		if unithealth >= 95 then
			return true
		end
	end
end

Immolate
local usable = IsUsableSpell("348")
local debuffImmolate, _, _, _, _, _, ImmolateExpire = UnitDebuffID("target", 348, "PLAYER")

if usable ~= nil then
	if PQR_IsMoving(1) then
		return false
	else
		if debuffImmolate == nil then
			return true
		else
			ImmolateExpire = ImmolateExpire - GetTime()
			if ImmolateExpire <  3 then
				return true
			end
		end
	end
end

Conflagrate
local usable = IsUsableSpell("17962")
local debuffImmolate, _, _, _, _, _, ImmolateExpire = UnitDebuffID("target", 348, "PLAYER")

if usable ~= nil then
	if debuffImmolate ~= nil then
		ImmolateExpire = ImmolateExpire - GetTime()
		if ImmolateExpire >  3.5 then
			return true
		end
	end
end

Bane of Doom
--cast Bane of Doom if boss level and Bane not up already.
local usable = IsUsableSpell("603")
local baneDoomDebuff = UnitDebuffID("target", 603, "PLAYER")
local levelCheck = UnitLevel("target")
if usable ~= nil then
	if levelCheck == -1 or levelCheck == 87 then
		return true
	elseif baneDoomDebuff == nil then
		return false
	end
end

Bane of Agony
local usable = IsUsableSpell("980")
local baneAgonyDebuff, _, _, _, _, _, AgonyExpireTime = UnitDebuffID("target", 980, "PLAYER")
local levelCheck = UnitLevel("target")
local baneDoomDebuff = UnitDebuffID("target", 603, "PLAYER")

if usable ~= nil then
	if levelCheck == -1 or levelCheck == 87 then
		return false
	else
		if baneAgonyDebuff ~= nil and baneDoomDebuff ~= nil then
		AgonyExpireTime = AgonyExpireTime - GetTime()
		if AgonyExpireTime < .5 then
			return true
		end
	end
end

corruption
local usable = IsUsableSpell("172")
local dbCorruption, _, _, _, _, _, CorruptionExpire = UnitDebuffID("target", 172, "PLAYER")

if usable ~= nil then
	if dbCorruption ~= nil then
	CorruptionExpire = (CorruptionExpire - GetTime())
		if CorruptionExpire < .5 then
			return true
		end
	else
		return true
	end
end

Choas Bolt
local usable = IsUsableSpell("50796")

if usable ~= nil then
	if PQR_IsMoving(1) then
		return false
	else
		return true
	end
end

Incinerate
local usable = IsUsableSpell("29722")
if usable ~= nil then
	if PQR_IsMoving(1) then
		return false
	else
		return true
	end
end

Soulshatter
local usable = IsUsableSpell("29858")
local _,_,threatpct,_,_ = UnitDetailedThreatSituation("player", "target")

if usable ~=nil then
	if  threatpct >= 94 then
		return true
	end
end
```

----------


## andy012345

Your improved soulfire is checking for haste buffs. It was changed to a fire/shadow damage buff in 4.1, it should be up 100% of the time for all specs that use it.

----------


## amustrami

How is the cat rotation coming along AdamZZ?

----------


## crystal_tech

yep its checks for that as per 


> Improved Soul Fire
> 
> The change to Improved Soul Fire in 4.0.6 has not made a difference to it's place in the spell priority list and keeping as close to 100% uptime on this buff is still very important. However, the most notable change is the removal of it's internal cooldown.
> 
> This change doesn't have a big effect on how we will now handle ISF compared to how we did in 4.0.3, the best way to handle this talent is still to line up your Soul Fire to land on the target just as the old ISF ends, this change just give us more head room for error if we cast it early. The biggest difference however, is that we do not need to hold out on Empowered Imp procs to refresh ISF with an instant Soul Fire.
> 
> In addition to the above, ISF should now be kept up during Bloodlust/Heroisim


from Destruction in Cataclysm (4.2 Release) - Elitist Jerks

----------


## AdamZZ

> How is the cat rotation coming along AdamZZ?


 Sorry for the delay, were busy today and could not work on it. Still have one problem to solve. Gonna try to finish it off within 1 hour or so.

--Edit--

Or not, something seem to have corrupted my WoW. Might have been something I did, or I do not really know. Will take longer than expected. Will get it fixed the first thing I do in the morning! Reinstalling WoW over the night. >.<

(what is it with this new editor? it is acting all weird 0.o)

----------


## andy012345

<p>
Edit: nvm I read wrong XD</p>

----------


## diesall

Stumbled upon this little app today so I created a frost deathknight single target rotation for it, fairly basic thus far it will (in order):

-"Horn of winter" if not presenet
-"Pillar of ice" if current target is above 300k HP
-"outbreak" if current target is above 300k hp and Blood plague is due to expire in 5 seconds or less
-"Frost Strike" if Runic Power is above 90%
-"Howling Blast" if Freezing Fog procs or Blood Fever is due to expire in 5 seconds or less
-"Plague Strike" if Blood plague is due to expire in 5 seconds or less 
-"obliterate" *will also trigger engineering glove enchant if present*
-"Frost Strike"
-"Horn of Winter"
"Blood Tap"

I prefer to fire "Empowered Runic weapon" manually

I gave it a test run today in ZA with ilvl 360 gear, might and kings it was averaging around 24-30k dps single target on boss fights. 
I plan to tweak this in the near future and will get around to writing a safe single target (no aoe splash) variant, aoe variant and a few tanking rotations

----------


## TeQ99

Did anyone made a working Hunter mm rotation? 
The one that is included works but generates alot of lua errors.

Thanks

----------


## amustrami

I will respec my DK into frost and give this a shot. Can you post a link to your build? I hve never specced frost...what a great way to try a new build.

----------


## Xelper

Finally can update the first post again. 1.0.7 should be out in the next day or so with really just minor tweaks. I am still looking into enabling the cast spell frequency, but for some reason changing the update interval on some systems is causing WoW to enter an infinite loop and freeze... never happens to me, but I have a few ideas which might get it working properly. I'm also in the process of leveling a Hunter, so expect Hunter rotations soon.  :Smile:

----------


## diesel431

I have used the paladin and the warlock rotation, both work very nicely  :Smile: , will try the dk rotation today.
Never seen a bot like this before, its addictive like cigarettes lol. You dont play without it after you have used it....
Great job...

----------


## lostwalker

When I try to DL this I get invalid attachment.

Great addon by the way.. I love the warrior build and cant wait to try hunter and paly. 




> Stumbled upon this little app today so I created a frost deathknight single target rotation for it, fairly basic thus far it will (in order):
> 
> -"Horn of winter" if not presenet
> -"Pillar of ice" if current target is above 300k HP
> -"outbreak" if current target is above 300k hp and Blood plague is due to expire in 5 seconds or less
> -"Frost Strike" if Runic Power is above 90%
> -"Howling Blast" if Freezing Fog procs or Blood Fever is due to expire in 5 seconds or less
> -"Plague Strike" if Blood plague is due to expire in 5 seconds or less 
> -"obliterate" *will also trigger engineering glove enchant if present*
> ...




---------- Post added at 11:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:09 AM ----------

Anyone tried to make a mage rotation? I tried the Spriest build, worked good but it would always auto target the next add. I like it when the rotation stops till you target the next add, like with the warrior build.

----------


## Pzy

hiho, first i would thank for this awesome......lil thing^^

now i have 2 questions to the warlock abilities, first, is it correct that there is no bane of agony build in the Abilities.xml , becaus i couldnt find it...?

second is the same i can say, but with bane of havok....

is this not in the xml files, because its better to self cast it, or was it only not build in??

thanks 

pS. sry for my fckng english....its not my mothers language.........sry

----------


## Xelper

Can some people who had the freezing issue with PQR101-2 try this version? 
PQR107.zip
This will be the release version.

PQR107:
-Ability to turn off start/stop/change chat messages
-Ability to change ability cast rate.
-Added an 'Edit Mode.' At the Select Process form you now have an option for 'Edit Mode.' This mode will allow you to edit rotations, abilities and the interrupt list however no bot functionality will be enabled.

---------- Post added at 02:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:03 PM ----------




> Anyone tried to make a mage rotation? I tried the Spriest build, worked good but it would always auto target the next add. I like it when the rotation stops till you target the next add, like with the warrior build.


The difference is how WoW handles spells for the 2 classes. As a Shadow Priest if you cast a spell and dont have a target, it will target something in range and attack it automatically. This doesn't happen as a warrior, or if it does they are outside of melee range so it doesn't matter.

I can try to detect if nothing is selected and not cast anything, but it might be too agressive that the last target dies right as it tries to cast a spell and it casts it on the next target. A friend has been requesting the "Smart Hotkey" mode to allow you to cast the next ability by spamming a key rather than it toggling on/off. That is still a little ways off, though.

----------


## AdamZZ

> Can some people who had the freezing issue with PQR101-2 try this version? 
> PQR107.zip
> This will be the release version.
> 
> PQR107:
> -Ability to turn off start/stop/change chat messages
> -Ability to change ability cast rate.
> -Added an 'Edit Mode.' At the Select Process form you now have an option for 'Edit Mode.' This mode will allow you to edit rotations, abilities and the interrupt list however no bot functionality will be enabled.
> 
> ...


Instant WoW freeze/crash when starting the rotation.

----------


## Xelper

> Instant WoW freeze/crash when starting the rotation.



Hmm........ Really wish I could replicate this bug on my side. I'll have to install WoW on my laptop and hope it happens there. Taking 1.0.7 down.

----------


## AdamZZ

Guys guys guys! MY KITTY ROTATION I DONE!
I'm naming it KittyCleave because well it sounds cool. (yeye stolen from an Arena Team setup but whatever)

There is 2 rotations in this setup:
KittyCleave (Normal boss/trash DPS rotation)
KittyAoE (your normal Swipe Spam + TF on cd rotation)
BONUS!:
BerserkAoE (need to remove the Levelcheck from abilities to activate this, but that will put Berserk on CD during trash)

This rotation did 16k-17k DPS with an average of 16.5k DPS on boss dummy. (had to manually activate Berserk on CD because Berserk only activates if the boss has lost 1% HP)
Doing 20-24k DPS on lvl 60 dummy. (without using Berserk)

Hope you like it and hope to get it included in the next release of PQR.

----------


## hurtmep1nty

Anyone have a frost or unholy dk version? or some tips to start one?

----------


## RaZz0r

can any one please make a Elemental shaman Rotation for single target.
Sense i have no idea how to make one i tryd to edit one of the default profiles.
And my mind is like all what the fudge beef is all this stuff.

----------


## Xelper

Thanks for the Kitty rotation Adam, I will throw in the bear into that and include it in the next release and give you credit  :Smile:

----------


## diesall

> Anyone have a frost or unholy dk version? or some tips to start one?


check page 13 of this forum I've posted one

---------- Post added at 09:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:21 AM ----------




> When I try to DL this I get invalid attachment.


were you logged in when you attempted to download the files ?

----------


## Frantz0126

> were you logged in when you attempted to download the files ?


I was logged on and tried, also getting "Invalid Link"

----------


## crystal_tech

> hiho, first i would thank for this awesome......lil thing^^
> 
> now i have 2 questions to the warlock abilities, first, is it correct that there is no bane of agony build in the Abilities.xml , becaus i couldnt find it...?
> 
> second is the same i can say, but with bane of havok....
> 
> is this not in the xml files, because its better to self cast it, or was it only not build in??
> 
> thanks 
> ...


agony should be there just check the rotation window and make sure that is in the used rotation.

as for havok, its not in the current verison as i'm having an issue with it. just wants to cast over and over. for now use a focus macro before you start the rotation.

----------


## outoforder

Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator
Main thread links are fine, but the reply links such as dk/druid give error.

----------


## frisko

> Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator
> Main thread links are fine, but the reply links such as dk/druid give error.


Same here.

----------


## AdamZZ

For those with problems downloading the XML files,

Go into the Profiles folder, open up DRUID_ABILITIES.XML with Notepad and replace everything with:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><DRUID><Ability><Name>Rake</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1822</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local rake, _, _, _, _, _, raketimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 1822, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)

if rake ~= nil then
    if raketimer - GetTime() &amp;lt; 3 then
        return true
    end
else
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Rip</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1079</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local rip, _, _, _, _, _, riptimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 1079, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)
local ripCP = GetComboPoints(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local riphealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)




if rip ~= nil then
    if riphealth &amp;gt; 25 then
        if ripCP == 5 then
            if riptimer - GetTime() &amp;lt; 2 then
                return true
            end
        end
    end
else
    if ripCP == 5 then
        return true
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Shred</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5221</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>-- Check for the debuffs.
local hasCatMangle = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 33876)
local hasBearMangle = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 33878)
local hasTrauma = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 46857)
local hasHemorrhage = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 16511)


-- Just check for all buffs, we have no casting time on Shred so no need for a timer check
if hasCatMangle ~= nil or hasBearMangle ~= nil or hasTrauma ~= nil or hasHemorrhage ~= nil then
    if PQR_NotBehindTarget() then
        return false
    else
        return true
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Mangle</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>33876</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>-- Rogues and Warriors can handle it themselves.
local hasCatMangle, _, _, _, _, _, CatMangleTimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 33876)
local hasBearMangle, _, _, _, _, _, BearMangleTimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 33878, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)
local hasTrauma = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 46857)
local hasHemorrhage = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 16511)


if PQR_NotBehindTarget() then
    return true
end


-- First, let&amp;apos;s let other people handle their own debuffs
if hasTrauma ~= nil then
    return false
elseif hasHemorrhage ~= nil then
    return false
elseif hasBearMangle ~= nil then
    return false


-- Let us handle it!
elseif hasCatMangle ~= nil or hasBearMangle ~= nil then
    -- Check the timer
    if CatMangleTimer - GetTime() &amp;lt; 1 then
        return true
    end
else
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Faerie Fire (Feral)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>16857</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local FF, _, _, _, _, _, timer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 91565)
local FFstart, FFduration, FFenabled = GetSpellCooldown(16857)
local FFcooldown = (FFstart + FFduration - GetTime())


if FF == nil then
    if FFcooldown &amp;gt; 0 then
        return false
    else
        return true
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Savage Roar</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>52610</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,SavageRoar = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 62071)
local srCP = GetComboPoints(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local rip, _, _, _, _, _, riptimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 1079, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)


if SavageRoar ~= nil then
    return false
else
if rip ~= nil then
    if srCP &amp;gt;= 5 then
        if riptimer - GetTime() &amp;gt;= 8 then
            return true
        end
    end
end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Ferocious Bite</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>22568</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local fbrip, _, _, _, _, _, fbtimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 1079, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)
local fbCP = GetComboPoints(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local fbhealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local fbenergy = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100


if fbhealth &amp;lt;= 25 then
    if fbrip ~= nil then
        if CP == 5 then
            return true
        end
    end
else
    if fbrip ~= nil then
        if fbtimer - GetTime() &amp;gt; 7 and fbenergy &amp;gt; 35 and CP == 5 then
            return true
        end
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Berserk</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>50334</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _, _, _, BS = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 50334)
local BSstart, BSduration = GetSpellCooldown(50334)
local BScooldown = (BSstart + BSduration - GetTime())
local bsEnergy = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100
local bsHealth = UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) * 100
local levelcheck = UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)


if BS ~= nil then
    return false
elseif levelcheck == -1 or levelcheck &amp;gt; 87 then
    if BScooldown &amp;gt; 0 then
        return false
    else
        if bsEnergy &amp;gt; 70 then
            if bsHealth &amp;lt;= 98 then
                return true
            end
        end
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Tigers Fury</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5217</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,TF = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 5217)
local TFstart, TFduration = GetSpellCooldown(5217)
local TFcooldown = (TFstart + TFduration - GetTime())
local tfEnergy = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100


if TF ~= nil then
    return false
else
    if TFcooldown &amp;gt; 0 then
        return false
    else
        if tfEnergy &amp;lt; 40 then
            return true
        end
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Swipe</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>62078</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,BS = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 50334)
local energy = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100


if BS ~= nil then
    if energy &amp;gt;= 22 then
        return true
    end
else
    if energy &amp;gt;= 45 then
        return true
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability></DRUID>
```

Now open up DRUID_ROTATION.XML with Notepad and replace everything with:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><DRUID><Rotation><RotationName>KittyCleave</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Faerie Fire (Feral)|Mangle|Tigers Fury|Berserk|Ferocious Bite|Rip|Rake|Savage Roar|Shred</RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>KittyAoE</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Swipe|Tigers Fury</RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>BerserkAoE</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Swipe|Tigers Fury|Berserk</RotationList></Rotation></DRUID>
```

----------


## n1bl3r

I am getting the same error while trying to download the DK rotation, yes im logged in.

----------


## diesall

For those of you having trouble opening the frost Deathknight attachments, copy and paste the following code into the the respective files **replacing**  the existing content:

DEATHKNIGHT_Rotations.xml


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<DEATHKNIGHT>
    <Rotation>
        <RotationName>
            Frost 4.2
        </RotationName>
        <RotationDefault>
            false
        </RotationDefault>
        <RotationList>
            Horn of Winter(on)|Pillar of Ice|Outbreak|Frost Strike(rp-cap)|Howling Blast (proc)|Plague Strike|Obliterate|Frost Strike|Horn of Winter|Blood Tap
        </RotationList>
    </Rotation>
    <Rotation>
        <RotationName>
            poop
        </RotationName>
        <RotationDefault>
            false
        </RotationDefault>
        <RotationList>
            Blood Strike
        </RotationList>
    </Rotation>
</DEATHKNIGHT>
```

DEATHKNIGHT_Abilities.xml


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><DEATHKNIGHT><Ability><Name>Rune Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>56815</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Obliterate</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49020</SpellID><Actions>/startattack|/use 10</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Howling Blast</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49184</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Plague Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45462</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local dbBloodPlague, _, _, _, _, _, BloodPlagueExpire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;,59879, &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

if  dbBloodPlague ~= nil then
	--cast if debuff has &amp;lt; 5 sec left
	BloodPlagueExpire =(BloodPlagueExpire - GetTime())
	if BloodPlagueExpire &amp;lt; 5 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Blood Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45902</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Frost Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49143</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Outbreak</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>77575</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local dbBloodPlague, _, _, _, _, _, BloodPlagueExpire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;,59879, &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)


if UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) &amp;gt;= 300000  then 	
	if  dbBloodPlague ~= nil then
		--cast if debuff has &amp;lt; 5 sec left
		BloodPlagueExpire =(BloodPlagueExpire - GetTime())
		if BloodPlagueExpire &amp;lt; 5 then
			return true
		end
	else
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Death Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49998</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Horn of Winter</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>57330</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Mind Freeze</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>53550</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Festering Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>85948</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Pestilence</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>50842</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Howling Blast (proc)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49184</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local FreezingFog = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 59052)
local dbFrostFever, _, _, _, _, _, dbexpire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;,55095, &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

if FreezingFog ~= nill then
	return true

else	if dbFrostFever ~= nil then
		--cast if debuff has &amp;lt; 5 sec left
		dbexpire =(dbexpire - GetTime())
		if dbexpire &amp;lt; 5 then
			return true
		end
	else
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Horn of Winter(on)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>57330</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local bHornofWinter, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;,57330, &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

if bHornofWinter ~= nill then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Frost Strike(rp-cap)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49143</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) &amp;gt;= 90 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Pillar of Ice</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>51271</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>if UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) &amp;gt;= 300000  then 
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Blood Tap</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45529</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability></DEATHKNIGHT>
```

----------


## Frantz0126

Diesall, I can't get your DK stuff to work. I replaced DEATHKNIGHT_Abilities.xml and DEATHKNIGHT_Rotations.xml with their respective coding. In-game when I press the hotkey to start the rotation, nothing happens. Everything runs fine on my paladin and warrior. 

-----------------------------------------

My most anticipated rotations: Arcane Mage and Frost/Blood Death Knight

----------


## diesall

Frost Deathknight ability rotation, files here:

DEATHKNIGHT_Rotations.xml
DEATHKNIGHT_Abilities.xml

----------


## Frantz0126

Thanks diesall! Works perfectly.

----------


## diesall

just a few quick question to xelper,

is there a list of the instruction set exposed for ability rule creation as i was only using commands i found in the other classes for reference, ie. available deathknight runes and cooldowns, target name, name of spells being cast, etc..

is there any way of printing out text from the ability creator into the chat frame for raw syntax checking

----------


## AdamZZ

> just a few quick question to xelper,
> 
> is there a list of the instruction set exposed for ability rule creation as i was only using commands i found in the other classes for reference, ie. available deathknight runes and cooldowns, target name, name of spells being cast, etc..
> 
> is there any way of printing out text from the ability creator into the chat frame for raw syntax checking


Turn on the "Display LUA Errors" ingame, that way if your code is broken you will know kind of where. (It doesn't tell you exactly where in the code)
Wowpedia/wowwiki got API pages with all available commands, and as this program is using this API it should work the same. (with exceptions)
Oh, typing "/run local LOL = UnitDebuffID("target", SPELLID); print(LOL)" ingame will print out the return in the chat. (in LUA you can have everything in one line of code, just remember to use ";" before you type the next command)

Didn't really get what you were asking for but I think this should answer your question. :P

----------


## Kinky

Hey all, I've been out of town for the past two days so haven't been writing up much, however, I'm back and working on a modification to my Shadowpriest setup to make it more smoother.

Nice work to everyone who's taken their time to create profiles though!

----------


## lostwalker

The warlock demo spec will not cast if a target isn't selected, not sure if that helps you or not.

[/COLOR]

The difference is how WoW handles spells for the 2 classes. As a Shadow Priest if you cast a spell and dont have a target, it will target something in range and attack it automatically. This doesn't happen as a warrior, or if it does they are outside of melee range so it doesn't matter.

I can try to detect if nothing is selected and not cast anything, but it might be too agressive that the last target dies right as it tries to cast a spell and it casts it on the next target. A friend has been requesting the "Smart Hotkey" mode to allow you to cast the next ability by spamming a key rather than it toggling on/off. That is still a little ways off, though.[/QUOTE]

----------


## balrogv723

Any update to Hunter Rotations anyone?

----------


## andy012345

Just a few notes for you crystal_tech on the warlock stuff.

Problems I've found are:

Molten core procs causes you to weave incinerate and shadowbolt. This is probly because of the "cast again delay" and should be fixed with UnitCastingInfo (if molten core stack == 1 and castingspell == incinerate return false).

The cast again delay on destruction for soul fire is too short, improved soul fire is procced when soul fire hits, so it can end up casting soul fire again before the soul fire lands.

----------


## theri

Definitely liking this program, makes the game more fun in some ways or maybe I'm just beyond bored with the game otherwise. Ret is my paladin's off spec and I've gotten this to pull over 15k sustained dps on the raid dummy now so I can't complain.

Here's my version of zealotry. It wont use Zealotry if GoAK is available to be used. Will use it if GoAK is on cooldown and will use it if GoAK is active and the strength bonus is fully stacked.



```
local sDivinePurpose = UnitBuffID("player", 90174)
-- 86700 is the stacking strength buff from GoaK.
local _,_,_,APowerCount = UnitBuffID("player", 86700)
-- Where Z = Zealotry, G = Guardian of Ancient Kings and s,d,e are start, duration and enabled.
local Zs,Zd,Ze = GetSpellCooldown(85696)
local Gs,Gd,Ge = GetSpellCooldown(86150)

if Ze == 0 then
	-- Zealotry is active.
	return false
else
	-- Neither Zealotry nor GoAK are active.
	if (Gs == 0 and Gd == 0) then
		-- GoAK is ready to use, do not use Zealotry.
		return false
	else
		-- GoAK is on cool down, free to use Zealotry.
		if APowerCount == nil then
			if (Zs == 0 and Zd == 0) then
				-- Zealotry is ready to use.
				if UnitPower("player", 9) == 3 or sDivinePurpose ~= nil then
					return true
				end
			end
		elseif APowerCount ~=nil then
			if APowerCount == 20 then
				if (Zs == 0 and Zd == 0) then
					-- Zealotry is ready to use.
					if UnitPower("player", 9) == 3 or sDivinePurpose ~= nil then
						return true
					end
				end
			end
		end
	end
end
```

----------


## Xelper

> just a few quick question to xelper,
> 
> is there a list of the instruction set exposed for ability rule creation as i was only using commands i found in the other classes for reference, ie. available deathknight runes and cooldowns, target name, name of spells being cast, etc..
> 
> is there any way of printing out text from the ability creator into the chat frame for raw syntax checking


The Lua code section has full access to the WoW Lua engine, so anything you can do here: World of Warcraft API - Wowpedia - Your wiki guide to the World of Warcraft is fair game. Now for Syntax checking... the most I can suggest is that when building a rotation you test out abilities 1 at a time in a separate rotation. You can always do stuff like:


```
if UnitLevel("target") == -1 then
	print("The target is a boss!")
end
```

To verify that the code is working as it should.

----------


## TeQ99

> Any update to Hunter Rotations anyone?


Would be very nice. But haven seen it yet...

----------


## Kinky

Hey, Xelper and everyone else. I've been working on making my rotation not trying to spam every key but rather use them the second they're available, but I'm having issues trying to make my script smart. If you can call it that.

Take a look at this code for Mind Blast.


```
local _,_,_,MMcount = UnitBuffID("player", 33371)
local usable, nomana = IsUsableSpell("8092")

if usable ~= nil then
	if nomana == nil then
		if PQR_IsMoving(1.2) then
			if MMcount ~= nil then
				if MMcount >= 2 then
					return true
				else
					return false
				end
			end
		else
			return true
		end
	end
end
```

It checks if you've learned the spell, that it's available, that you have enough mana to actually cast it, then checks if you're moving, checks for stacks of mind melt for instant Mind Blast, and moves on to casting it regularly if you're standby.

When testing it, it works fine right off the bat on it's own. However, when I try to add the same logic onto the rest of the abilities, it just casts Mind Blast then stops until it's out of combat. (On the training dummies.)

I've tried checking around by running code directly in-game using */run local usable = IsUsableSpell("Spell name / ID"); print(usable)* and confirmed that it in fact returns a true value (1) but even with the code above, the only spell that even remotely wants to go off is Mind Blast when the rotation is all setup.

I've previously tried using UnitCastingInfo and UnitChannelInfo but they didn't seem to happy about wanting to start the rotation at all.

Is there something I'm missing here? Such as checking the GCD or something like that. I really have no clue at all at the moment.

----------


## Shamrockstar

As somebody who lost three accounts to LUA Ninja I'll steer clear of this but definitely going to +rep the author. I would even be wary of using this if protection is implemented. Have fun with it while it lasts though! Also, when I get a chance I'll look through some of the stuff you guys created for certain classes/spec's and rep those author's appropriately.

----------


## AdamZZ

Agreed with Shamrockstar, some protection would be nice. Altho I will keep updating my Feral Cat rotation when needed. I'm only using it like once a week so I don't think that I'm that much in danger.

----------


## theri

@mentally: Have you added one ability at a time to the rotation to see if its a particular one that causes it to error? if so you probably have a syntax error in one particular skill. I had one skill missing an end earlier and it made the entire rotation act very weird until I found the missing syntax.

----------


## Kinky

@theri: I've checked and I can't find a missing end anywhere to be honest. I'll try and do a re-write from scratch just to see if I missed anything.

Anyhow, two screenshots from Heroic: Throne of The Tides.

Overall dungeon DPS/Damage as well as DPS/Damage from Ozumat. :>

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...711151739.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...711151759.jpg/

Anyhow, I do have to agree that some kind of protection would be awesome, or some way/guide as to how to root this so hard, it'll make it a nightmare for Warden to even try to find it.

Would be nice to know how this program operates. :P

----------


## Xelper

The way it works is fairly simple, and really hard, if not next to impossible, for Warden to detect because of how I do it. Blizzard would need to write some other way to detect it, which is not in place in this client.

(BASICS)
-Warden scans memory locations to make sure they are legit values.
-The program installs a memory detour to execute Lua in your WoW client. 
-The program then removes this memory detour and restores it to the legit value, making it appear as if nothing is changed.

So when you hit your hotkey, we establish a memory detour, write ALL of the Lua needed to the client so it becomes basically a WoW addon acting as the bot, then remove that detour so it appears as if it never existed. This all occurs in just a few milliseconds, and the chances of WoW scanning that single memory offset at that very precise point in time is very very low. They are also not currently monitoring that offset, which I am watching for. If you would like to feel even more protected you can run that WardenNinja program that everdox released, but as of *14333* this should be pretty safe..

But just to reiterate what I said on the first couple pages, NOTHING is 100% undetectable if Blizzard wanted to go out of their way.

----------


## andy012345

Thats what Cypher said about luaninja, and blizzard did write ways to detect it, and there was a massive banwave.

----------


## Kinky

@Xelper: Ah, I see. That's kind of cool!

For the time I've been using it, it has been really awesome. I'll continue to update my Shadow Priest profile while I figure out a way to write one for Discipline/Holy as well as my Mage (Frost/Fire)

----------


## Xelper

> Thats what Cypher said about luaninja, and blizzard did write ways to detect it, and there was a massive banwave.


Mhmm, I don't know the specifics of Luaninja, I will have to read up on it, but in any case, *like I said, NOTHING is 100% undetectable*. The only point I was trying to convey was that Warden monitoring really wouldn't do much good in this case because we are really only 'touching' memory for WoW for 1/1000 of a second and only when you start/stop the bot, and that memory goes back to the way it should be right away... Warden isn't aggressive enough (or capable AS OF RIGHT NOW) to detect something like that. In any case, if you use any 3rd party app you take a risk... and everyone knows that. So I am just going to leave this subject at that.

Blizzard can most certainly find non-warden ways to detect things.

----------


## MeeToo

Thanks AdamZZ for the Cat rotation. Unfortunately when I copied your xml files into the profiles folder I can't start the program. I get an unhandled exception with this error:

Unexpected end of file has occured. The following elements are not closed, Lua, Ability, DRUID,Line 162, position 8. 

Way over my head to try and solve.

----------


## diesall

nice little in game lua script notepad with code highlighting and few other useful functions, for those of you writing more complex ability conditionals you might want to check this little addon out:
WowLua - Addons - Curse

----------


## Cypher

> Thats what Cypher said about luaninja, and blizzard did write ways to detect it, and there was a massive banwave.


Not quite. Here's the quote from my original release post:



> Unlike previous similar tools, this tool makes zero modifications or 'hooks' to WoW that can be detected by Warden in its current form. Unless I've overlooked something (which I'm certain I haven't), in *order for this to be detected the Warden dev would have to add a brand new feature to Warden to detect the special type of hook I'm utilizing, or find a bug in some of my module hiding code*.
> 
> Lets be honest, the Warden guy is ridiculously lazy, so *this should be safe for quite some time*.
> 
> *However, I obviously can't guarantee anything, so as always, you use this at your own risk*.


I've bolded parts for emphasis.

LuaNinja was at the time the only Lua protection hack that lasted longer than a few days without getting blacklisted, and I was correct in saying that the Warden guy needed to add a new feature. He actually modified Scan.dll as part of a client patch to detect LuaNinja by loading NTDLL from disk and calling NtQueryVirtualMemory with what is more or less a direct system call, hence bypassing my in-memory hook.

Everything is detectable, but the point was that that the bar was raised quite high compared to other tools at the time. The Warden guy went to quite a bit of trouble to detect LuaNinja.

----------


## AdamZZ

Feral cat update.
There is still some minor flaws that I detected during some instance runs, but it shouldn't affect the overall dps by more than 1-2k. (Berserk seems to fail at executing at times and FB won't trigger under 25% HP, easy to fix but atm I am lazy)

DRUID_Abilities.xml


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><DRUID><Ability><Name>Rake</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1822</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local rake, _, _, _, _, _, raketimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 1822, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)

if rake ~= nil then
	if raketimer - GetTime() &amp;lt; 3 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Rip</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1079</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local rip, _, _, _, _, _, riptimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 1079, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)
local ripCP = GetComboPoints(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local riphealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)




if rip ~= nil then
	if riphealth &amp;gt; 25 then
		if ripCP == 5 then
			if riptimer - GetTime() &amp;lt; 2 then
				return true
			end
		end
	end
else
	if ripCP == 5 then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Shred</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5221</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>-- Check for the debuffs.
local hasCatMangle = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 33876)
local hasBearMangle = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 33878)
local hasTrauma = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 46857)
local hasHemorrhage = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 16511)


-- Just check for all buffs, we have no casting time on Shred so no need for a timer check
if hasCatMangle ~= nil or hasBearMangle ~= nil or hasTrauma ~= nil or hasHemorrhage ~= nil then
	if PQR_NotBehindTarget() then
		return false
	else
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Mangle</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>33876</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>-- Rogues and Warriors can handle it themselves.
local hasCatMangle, _, _, _, _, _, CatMangleTimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 33876)
local hasBearMangle, _, _, _, _, _, BearMangleTimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 33878, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)
local hasTrauma = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 46857)
local hasHemorrhage = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 16511)


if PQR_NotBehindTarget() then
	return true
end


-- First, let&amp;apos;s let other people handle their own debuffs
if hasTrauma ~= nil then
	return false
elseif hasHemorrhage ~= nil then
	return false
elseif hasBearMangle ~= nil then
	return false


-- Let us handle it!
elseif hasCatMangle ~= nil or hasBearMangle ~= nil then
    -- Check the timer
	if CatMangleTimer - GetTime() &amp;lt; 1 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Faerie Fire (Feral)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>16857</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local FF, _, _, _, _, _, timer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 91565)
local FFstart, FFduration, FFenabled = GetSpellCooldown(16857)
local FFcooldown = (FFstart + FFduration - GetTime())


if FF == nil then
	if FFcooldown &amp;gt; 0 then
		return false
	else
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Savage Roar</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>52610</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,SavageRoar = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 62071)
local srCP = GetComboPoints(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local rip, _, _, _, _, _, riptimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 1079, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)


if SavageRoar ~= nil then
	return false
else
if rip ~= nil then
	if srCP &amp;gt;= 5 then
		if riptimer - GetTime() &amp;gt;= 8 then
			return true
		end
	end
end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Ferocious Bite</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>22568</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local fbrip, _, _, _, _, _, fbtimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 1079, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)
local fbCP = GetComboPoints(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local fbhealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local fbenergy = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100


if fbhealth &amp;lt;= 25 then
	if fbrip ~= nil then
		if CP == 5 then
			return true
		end
	end
else
	if fbrip ~= nil then
		if fbtimer - GetTime() &amp;gt; 7 and fbenergy &amp;gt; 35 and CP == 5 then
			return true
		end
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Berserk</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>50334</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _, _, _, BS = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 50334)
local BSstart, BSduration = GetSpellCooldown(50334)
local BScooldown = (BSstart + BSduration - GetTime())
local bsEnergy = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;pDRUID_Abilities.xmlDRUID_Rotations.xmllayer&amp;quot;) * 100
local bsHealth = UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) * 100
local levelcheck = UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)


if BS ~= nil then
	return false
elseif levelcheck == -1 or levelcheck &amp;gt; 87 then
	if BScooldown &amp;gt; 0 then
		return false
	else
		if bsEnergy &amp;gt; 70 then
			if bsHealth &amp;lt; 99 then
				return true
			end
		end
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Tigers Fury</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5217</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,TF = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 5217)
local TFstart, TFduration = GetSpellCooldown(5217)
local TFcooldown = (TFstart + TFduration - GetTime())
local tfEnergy = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100


if TF ~= nil then
	return false
else
	if TFcooldown &amp;gt; 0 then
		return false
	else
		if tfEnergy &amp;lt; 40 then
			return true
		end
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Swipe</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>62078</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,BS = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 50334)
local energy = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100


if BS ~= nil then
	if energy &amp;gt;= 22 then
		return true
	end
else
	if energy &amp;gt;= 45 then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability></DRUID>
```

DRUID_Rotations.xml


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><DRUID><Rotation><RotationName>KittyCleave</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Faerie Fire (Feral)|Mangle|Tigers Fury|Berserk|Ferocious Bite|Rip|Rake|Savage Roar|Shred</RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>KittyAoE</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Swipe|Tigers Fury</RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>BerserkAoE</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Swipe|Tigers Fury|Berserk</RotationList></Rotation></DRUID>
```

----------


## MeeToo

Works like a charm Adam, thanks

----------


## diesall

is the "delay" option on abilities disabled at present ?

----------


## Teryaki

Could anyone possibly update the hunter BM rotation? Mine now gives hundreds of LUA errors.

Or possibly point me in the right direction with the code?



```
Message: [string "PQR_SetupTable()  function pqrFunc0() --che..."]:9: attempt to index global 'PriorityQueue' (a nil value)
Time: 07/21/11 01:55:41
Count: 1326
Stack: [C]: ?
[string "PQR_SetupTable()  function pqrFunc0() --che..."]:9: in function `?'
[string "..."]:87: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "..."]:112: in function `PQR_CastNext'
[string "..."]:181: in function `ExecuteBot'
[string "..."]:16: in function <[string "..."]:2>

Locals:
```

Thanks!

----------


## andy012345

> Not quite. Here's the quote from my original release post:
> 
> 
> I've bolded parts for emphasis.
> 
> LuaNinja was at the time the only Lua protection hack that lasted longer than a few days without getting blacklisted, and I was correct in saying that the Warden guy needed to add a new feature. He actually modified Scan.dll as part of a client patch to detect LuaNinja by loading NTDLL from disk and calling NtQueryVirtualMemory with what is more or less a direct system call, hence bypassing my in-memory hook.
> 
> Everything is detectable, but the point was that that the bar was raised quite high compared to other tools at the time. The Warden guy went to quite a bit of trouble to detect LuaNinja.


Yes, sorry, my point was more about the warden guy going out of his way to go after people who modify lua, except luaninja actually removed the protections that blizzard uses to stop automated decursing, aoe targetting, etc (well that was original reason they started adding it, decursive was a major problem in vanilla).

iirc there was a new scan dll issued around the end of january, but there wasn't a client patch issued with it, as scan.dll is downloaded by the client every time it starts anyway.

I guess this adds some more protection in the fact it's likely hooking into d3d to be able to execute in wow's main thread, making it indistinguishable from valid programs like fraps. Still plenty of methods to detect it though, and even more blizzard could specifically target.

----------


## crystal_tech

sorry its been awhile trying to get my shop up and running these past few days. as for the issues with attachments not being able to download, xml is not an approved format to upload. you need to compress to a rar file with 7zip or winrar then upload the rar file; or use a file host and link to the files.

---------- Post added at 11:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:11 AM ----------




> Just a few notes for you crystal_tech on the warlock stuff.
> 
> Problems I've found are:
> 
> Molten core procs causes you to weave incinerate and shadowbolt. This is probly because of the "cast again delay" and should be fixed with UnitCastingInfo (if molten core stack == 1 and castingspell == incinerate return false).
> 
> The cast again delay on destruction for soul fire is too short, improved soul fire is procced when soul fire hits, so it can end up casting soul fire again before the soul fire lands.


yea i know about the weaving issue. As I'm rewriting the code a bit I'll be working on fixing that issue.
as for the soul fire recast as it hits that's prob a lag issue and will be different for different types of lag. I'm using an addon that adjusts the lag tolerance feature in game so that could be why I'm not seeing it.

----------


## machajr

i need help about enhancement shaman abilities. i only need help about searing totem and maelstrom5x lightning bolt .

----------


## AdamZZ

> i need help about enhancement shaman abilities. i only need help about searing totem and maelstrom5x lightning bolt .


Searing Totem SpellID = 3599


```
local hasSearing = GetTotemTimeLeft(2)
if hasSearing == 0 then
 return true
else
 if hasSearing < 3 then
  return true
 end
end
```

Lightning Bolt (Maelstrom) SpellID = 403


```
local _,_,_,hasMaelstrom = UnitBuffID("player", 53817)
if hasMaelstrom = 5 then
 return true
else
 return false
end
```

I have not tested this code, but it should work. If it does not just let me know.

----------


## machajr

> Searing Totem SpellID = 3599
> 
> 
> ```
> local hasSearing = GetTotemTimeLeft(2)
> if hasSearing == 0 then
>  return true
> else
>  if hasSearing < 3 then
> ...


both of them still not work do u have any new idea ?

----------


## AdamZZ

> both of them still not work do u have any new idea ?


Gonna respecc my shaman Enhancement and try to get it to work then. Will come back with code soon.

----------


## machajr

ty so much mate . the problem for searing its always spam searing for lighting bolt it s always spam lb when maelstrom active . waiting for ur codes ty again .

----------


## AdamZZ

Ye, because I hadn't tested it ingame I made 2 errors, the code is working if you add an "=" and change the "2" into a "1".
Here is the working codes.

Searing Totem SpellID = 3599


```
local hasSearing = GetTotemTimeLeft(1)
if hasSearing == 0 then
 return true
else
 if hasSearing < 3 then
  return true
 end
end
```

Lightning Bolt (Maelstrom) SpellID = 403


```
local _,_,_,hasMaelstrom = UnitBuffID("player", 53817)
if hasMaelstrom == 5 then
 return true
else
 return false
end
```

----------


## machajr

wow thats great ty again . also can u help me about enhancement aoe rotation and spells for this program .

----------


## AdamZZ

I'm not sure about enhancements shamans rotations. But if you want this bot to be able to do Single Target dps and AoE dps you need 2 rotations.
Bind one rotation on alt+x and the other on alt+z and then just switch between them mid fight depending on what is needed.

----------


## machajr

yeah i know it . i did everything without fire nova . fire nova need flame shock debuff on target for use . but i cant make it .

---------- Post added at 03:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:00 PM ----------

and also need magma totem =)

---------- Post added at 03:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:01 PM ----------

i only need flame shock if target hasnt got flame shock debuff .

----------


## AdamZZ

Magma Totem is the same as Searing Totem just change the SpellIDs.

Flame Shock: SpellID = 8050


```
local FS, _, _, _, _, _, FStimer = UnitDebuffID("target", 8050, "PLAYER")
local Sstart, Sduration = GetSpellCooldown(8050)
local Scooldown = (Sstart + Sduration - GetTime())
if FS ~= nil then
 return false
else
 if Scooldown > 0 then
  return false
 else
  return true
 end
end
```

Fire Nova: SpellID = 1535


```
local FS, _, _, _, _, _, FStimer = UnitDebuffID("target", 8050, "PLAYER")
local start, duration = GetSpellCooldown(1535)
local cooldown = (start + duration - GetTime())


if FS ~= nil then
	if cooldown > 0 then
		return false
	else
		if FStimer - GetTime() >= 1 then
			return true
		end
	end
end
```

Release your rotation on this thread when it is done mate, will be interesting to see  :Smile:

----------


## machajr

i did something different for fire nova and flame shock anyway its working really good now aoe and single =) everything done exept lightning shield and weapon buffs =) but i need 1 more help for them later we can release it =)

---------- Post added at 03:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:41 PM ----------

also mate what can we do about orc racial skill and engenering tinkers

---------- Post added at 04:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:51 PM ----------

okey its done too last changing for perfection =)

----------


## AdamZZ

> i did something different for fire nova and flame shock anyway its working really good now aoe and single =) everything done exept lightning shield and weapon buffs =) but i need 1 more help for them later we can release it =)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:41 PM ----------
> 
> also mate what can we do about orc racial skill and engenering tinkers


Flametongue Weapon 8024


```
local _,_,_,hasFlametongue = GetWeaponEnchantInfo()

if hasFlametongue ~= nil then
    return false
else
    return true
end
```

Windfury Weapon 8232


```
local hasWindfury = GetWeaponEnchantInfo()

if hasWindfury ~= nil then
    return false
else
    return true
end
```

Lightning Shield 324


```
local _,_,_,ls = UnitBuffID("player", 324)

if ls == nil then
    return true
else
    return false
end
```

Not sure about Engineer tinkers. Maybe could use the macro functions but not sure.
Racials should work the same as any other spell, just give it a racecheck so that non Orcs won't get any errors.

----------


## machajr

enhancement shaman abilities 
Code:
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><SHAMAN><Ability><Name>Lava Lash</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>60103</SpellID><Actions>/startattack|/use 10</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Stormstrike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>17364</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Earth Shock</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>8042</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Searing Totem</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>66842</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local hasSearing = GetTotemTimeLeft(1)
if hasSearing == 0 then
return true
else
if hasSearing &amp;lt; 3 then
return true
end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Unleash Elements</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>73680</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Flame Shock</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>8050</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>sFS = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 73683)

if sFS ~= nil then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Lightning Bolt (Maelstrom)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>403</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,hasMaelstrom = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 53817)
if hasMaelstrom == 5 then
return true
else
return false
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>chain lightning (Maelstrom)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>421</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,hasMaelstrom = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 53817)
if hasMaelstrom == 5 then
return true
else
return false
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Fire Nova</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1535</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>sFn = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 8050)

if sFn ~= nil then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>MagmaTorem</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>8190</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local hasMagma = GetTotemTimeLeft(1)
if hasMagma == 0 then
return true
else
if hasMagma &amp;lt; 3 then
return true
end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>aoeFlame Shock</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>8050</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local FlameShockDebuff, _, _, _, _, _, FlameShockExpireTime = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 8050)

if FlameShockDebuff ~= nil then
FlameShockTime = FlameShockExpireTime - GetTime()
if FlameShockTime &amp;lt; .2 then
return true
end
else
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Blood Fury</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>33697</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>flametoungue</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>8024</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,hasFlametongue = GetWeaponEnchantInfo()

if hasFlametongue ~= nil then
return false
else
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>windfury</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>8232</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local hasWindfury = GetWeaponEnchantInfo()

if hasWindfury ~= nil then
return false
else
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>lightning shield</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>324</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,ls = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 324)

if ls == nil then
return true
else
return false
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability></SHAMAN>

enhancement shaman rotations
Code:
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><SHAMAN><Rotation><RotationName>enhancement</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>windfury|flametoungue|lightning shield|Stormstrike|Searing Totem|Blood Fury|Lava Lash|Flame Shock|Lightning Bolt (Maelstrom)|Unleash Elements|Earth Shock</RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>enhanc aoe</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>aoeFlame Shock|windfury|flametoungue|lightning shield|Blood Fury|Searing Totem|Fire Nova|chain lightning (Maelstrom)|Stormstrike|Lava Lash|Unleash Elements|Earth Shock</RotationList></Rotation></SHAMAN>

----------


## Xelper

Can someone who had the crashing issue with PQR101/2/7 please download this and let me know what it outputs to your chat when you start/stop the bot. It will say something like:

Changing Interval to X

PQR007.zip


Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## AdamZZ

PQR007 works, and the output is "Changing Interval to: "0"".

----------


## Saniy

> PQR007 works, and the output is "Changing Interval to: "0"".


Same thing. This version don't crashes wow.

----------


## TeQ99

PQR007 works Like a charm.

Only thing missing is a Hunter MM rotation  :Smile:

----------


## Xelper

> PQT007 works Like a charm.
> 
> Only thing missing is a Hunter MM rotation


Go into the ability editor and change Rapid Fire's Lua code to this and hit Save.


```
local rfBuff = UnitBuffID("player", 3045)
--rapid fire is not currently up.
if rfBuff == nil then
	return true
end
```

Haven't tested the built in MM rotation, but making that change fixes the Survival rotation... might fix the MM one as well.

----------


## kickmydog

Using the SV rotation, it never casts Arcane Shot as a focus dump even when Explosive, and Black Arrow are on cooldown, and focus is at 100.

----------


## JimYall

sorry for being a noob. Can you get banned for using this? Plz enlighten me!

----------


## Kinky

@JimYall: On the contrary, yes. However right now it's looking like the probability of getting banned is low.

----------


## pandapl

Druid Moonkin PvE standard rotation

Druid Balance spec
VirusTotal - Free Online Virus, Malware and URL Scanner

----------


## diesall

**updated Frost Deathknight rotation (for the most part complete), this is pretty much the most optimal priority system currently available to Frost deakthknights patch 4.2

Priority system breakdown:
DeathStrike: Player HP below 20%
Blood Tap: Death Runes currently available < 2
Pillar of ice: if mob's HP > 400k
Raise Dead: if mob is boss and HP > 1m and Unholy strength and Pillar of ice buff's present
Outbreak: if mob HP > 400k and Blood Plague < 5 seconds left
Plague Strike: if Blood Plague < 5seconds
Howling Blast: if Frost Fever < 5 seconds
Obliterate: if 2 Frost and Unholy runes available
Obliterate: if 2 Death Runes available
Obliterate: if buff = killing machine
Frost Strike: if RPMax -30 RP = true
Howling Blast: Rime proc
Howling Blast: if no death and unholy runes are available and blood lust is present 
Obliterate
Frost Strike
Blood Tap
Horn of Winter
Raise Dead: if Boss and mob HP > 1M

**ive also added a Frost (Brez) rotation that will keep your RP above 50, so you can switch to that rotation if youu need some quick health with a pet sac or need to battle rez 

Profile Download here: Profiles.7z

----------


## xatlx

> **updated Frost Deathknight rotation (for the most part complete), this is pretty much the most optimal priority system currently available to Frost deakthknights patch 4.2
> 
> Priority system breakdown:
> DeathStrike: Player HP below 20%
> Blood Tap: Death Runes currently available < 2
> Pillar of ice: if mob's HP > 400k
> Raise Dead: if mob is boss and HP > 1m and Unholy strength and Pillar of ice buff's present
> Outbreak: if mob HP > 400k and Blood Plague < 5 seconds left
> Plague Strike: if Blood Plague < 5seconds
> ...


Hey Diesall Thx for what you have done to beef up the DK rotation.....but i have one question for you ,,,, Could you make that frost rotaion with only Frost Fever up ? becuz from what i see in Frost you dont need To use Plague Strike or Outbreak but the Dmg is still par with it... so i just want to ask if you make a profile with out Blood Plague

______________EDITED___________________________

i just went on and Delete outBreak and Plague Strike from your Profile and the dps spike up to an extra 2k  :Big Grin:  try it Out... and once agian Thx alot man

----------


## diesall

> Hey Diesall Thx for what you have done to beef up the DK rotation.....but i have one question for you ,,,, Could you make that frost rotaion with only Frost Fever up ? becuz from what i see in Frost you dont need To use Plague Strike or Outbreak but the Dmg is still par with it... so i just want to ask if you make a profile with out Blood Plague


You may want to recheck your findings, as ive ran simulationCraft without applying outbreak and plaguestrike and its a definitive loss of about 800 dps, simultation craft runs a 5 minutes encounter 1000 times then takes the average and gives a result. I use that app for min maxing stats and priority(rotation) theory crafting not to mention its massive arsenal useful information. Keep in mind due to the nature of frost's proc reliance tests can spike any where between 1-2k per test.

----------


## xatlx

Oh i am sure i just Ran your profile with and without PS or outbreak the dmg diffrent is depend on OB with out using one unholy rune i can use that for OB so doing overall my OB will out dmg PS/Outbreak ran one for 15k dps with PS/OutBreak ,.... then ran another one for 17.5k dps without maybe i am just using DW ? IDK but the dmg output was a distance from eachother

----------


## MeeToo

just need a frost and arcane mage profile and I will have all my mains covered. Thanks for all of your hard work everyone.

----------


## crystal_tech

found this Noxxic.com - WoW Class Guide for Raiders not quite sure how good it is but it gives plain English on rotations and such without the hassle of going to ej and browsing forum posts.

----------


## AdamZZ

> found this Noxxic.com - WoW Class Guide for Raiders not quite sure how good it is but it gives plain English on rotations and such without the hassle of going to ej and browsing forum posts.


That site doesn't even have all classes, just checked feral cat for fun and there were no information whatsoever. EJ is just a simple to browse thru aswell, just go into the Class forums and read the first post in the appropriate thread.

----------


## Debordes

Program works great, but for some reason the Warrior rotation glitches out and ends up doing one of two things.

1:Spams Heroic Strike because it gets into s constant loop of going from 30~to 50+ rage

2:Will do absolutely nothing if Colosuss Smash is on cool down/not active on target.

----------


## Xelper

Can some people try this version: 
PQR107.zip

It will be the release version. If all goes well I will look through the profiles posted in the thread then re upload this version with the profiles included.

Thanks.

----------


## Sivers

> Definitely liking this program, makes the game more fun in some ways or maybe I'm just beyond bored with the game otherwise. Ret is my paladin's off spec and I've gotten this to pull over 15k sustained dps on the raid dummy now so I can't complain.
> 
> Here's my version of zealotry. It wont use Zealotry if GoAK is available to be used. Will use it if GoAK is on cooldown and will use it if GoAK is active and the strength bonus is fully stacked.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local sDivinePurpose = UnitBuffID("player", 90174)
> -- 86700 is the stacking strength buff from GoaK.
> ...


forgive my ignorance, but how do I add this to the existing Paladin abilities file without it crashing? I can't seem to get the formatting right, and I'd love a version with zealotry working.

----------


## crystal_tech

> That site doesn't even have all classes, just checked feral cat for fun and there were no information whatsoever. EJ is just a simple to browse thru aswell, just go into the Class forums and read the first post in the appropriate thread.


ya sure? Feral Cat Druid DPSing Rotation - (4.2) World of Warcraft Class Guide

----------


## theri

@Sivers

open the ability editor, bring up paladin abilities. scroll down to zealotry and click on it. right click->select all and then delete the old code. Copy and paste the code I posted above into the code box and save it.

Make sure zealotry is part of your rotation in the rotation editor.

If you cant get it to work I can post my files as i have a few more changes to make use of lifeblood and other stuff (id have to edit these out but can post my files without the character specific stuff i have going on)

----------


## Xelper

> Can some people try this version: 
> PQR107.zip
> 
> It will be the release version. If all goes well I will look through the profiles posted in the thread then re upload this version with the profiles included.
> 
> Thanks.


Anyone try this?

----------


## Xelper

Thanks, I'll look at interrupt but the changes should have next to 0 effect on interrupt time. 

I'm also going to be making it so instant cast spells can have delays. Serpent Sting is instant cast, no cooldown but has a travel time... so it sometimes casts twice when at 30-40 yard distance.

----------


## RaZz0r

Can Any one Please make a elemental shaman Profile 1 rotation with searing totem and one with the fire elemental totem
you can find the rotation on this page Elemental Shaman DPSing Rotation - (4.2) World of Warcraft Class Guide 
I'll be very thankful if some one could make this form me and i will +rep

----------


## xatlx

I was jut wondering anyone make one up for Frost pvp DK yet ?? if so can i have it plz ?

----------


## Xelper

0#


> Don't worry mate its fixed its self now. I have a problem with the shadow priest though, I have to get at melee range to start the rotation, then i can run away and it will start but that is hard in dungeons as i get in some aoe's


There is no melee range check, only a check to see if you are in combat so that it doesn't go crazy attacking everything if you accidentally leave it on. Try casting SW:P or the first ability in your rotation to get yourself in combat.

----------


## diesall

> Oh i am sure i just Ran your profile with and without PS or outbreak the dmg diffrent is depend on OB with out using one unholy rune i can use that for OB so doing overall my OB will out dmg PS/Outbreak ran one for 15k dps with PS/OutBreak ,.... then ran another one for 17.5k dps without maybe i am just using DW ? IDK but the dmg output was a distance from eachother


Both in theory and real world testing it's definitively a dps loss using a basis of the best DW single target spec Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft at present , I sit around 16k dropping outbreak and plague Strike and 18-19k with them,

---------- Post added at 01:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 PM ----------




> found this Noxxic.com - WoW Class Guide for Raiders not quite sure how good it is but it gives plain English on rotations and such without the hassle of going to ej and browsing forum posts.



This site is fine for showing you the basic idea for your rotation, but if you really want to min max your rotation(priority order) download simulationCraft and base it off the actions cue it uses for your class and spec, under the simulation tab.

---------- Post added at 01:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:10 PM ----------




> There is no melee range check, only a check to see if you are in combat so that it doesn't go crazy attacking everything if you accidentally leave it on. Try casting SW:P or the first ability in your rotation to get yourself in combat.


LOL, I've accidentally pulled a bit off random trash if in ZA and ZG if were chain pulling mobs and i don't disable the rotation via the hot key between pulls.
Hands down most anticipated new feature for me is 


> 1) 'Smart Key' mode- instead of a rotation being 100% automated, you can simply press a key to perform the next ability in the rotation.


Having this will allow for much better control in situations where shyt hits the fan.

----------


## kclux

> Can some people try this version: 
> PQR107.zip
> 
> It will be the release version. If all goes well I will look through the profiles posted in the thread then re upload this version with the profiles included.
> 
> Thanks.


Hmm just started it, checked options and quit it again, on quit i got a windows error message and WoW also crashed the same moment. Tried it again, same result.

----------


## paveley

> Anyone try this?


Works without a problem for me so far, played both feral, warrior and lock with this.


Also if any talented LUA coder could make a feral tank rotation i would be the happiest kid in town.

----------


## Sivers

The paladin ones are pretty boss, I just have to remove Consecration in most cases though since it's such a mana drain and then I go oom for interrupts lol.

Also if someone would make working mage rotations (including the separate phases for arcane) I would love them forever.

----------


## amustrami

Looking forward to a Bear rotation. The kitty rocks.

----------


## pandapl

Rotation for MM Hunter is bad, I do not know why you do not use Aimed Shot, which makes big damage.




> Hunter's Mark
> Serpent Sting
> Kill Shot
> Aimed Shot if Fire!
> Aimed Shot
> Chimera Shot
> Rapid Fire
> Readiness
> Arcane Shot MM
> Steady Shot


This rotation gives more dmg, yesterday I checked it on the bot, and I've done about 19-21k dps.

----------


## leetspeaker

Some problem with Hunter Survival rotation, it casting only serpent sting and nothing else.

----------


## pandapl

> Some problem with Hunter Survival rotation, it casting only serpent sting and nothing else.


its problem with rapid fire, solution is here http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...-queue-18.html

----------


## Xelper

> Rotation for MM Hunter is bad, I do not know why you do not use Aimed Shot, which makes big damage.
> 
> 
> 
> This rotation gives more dmg, yesterday I checked it on the bot, and I've done about 19-21k dps.


The included rotations for Hunters are not yet setup properly.

----------


## paveley

> Looking forward to a Bear rotation. The kitty rocks.


i would love to see FB working as cat tho, if nothing else it would rock in pvp as it crits for 40k and heals you, since when i dps a dummy the bot can wait up to 10 sec with 5 cp before using them if you have Savage Roar up on you and Rip on the target(bot waits for those buff/debuffs to fall off i guess)
, those 5 points could have been used for FB. Other then that great work Adamzz.

----------


## starface

Do you add a rotation for dk's ?

----------


## xatlx

> Do you add a rotation for dk's ?


Yes check page 19 or 18 or 17 you should find one  :Big Grin:

----------


## me28791

> Warrior with all as Posted AND Arms PvE rotation. (I've gotten very good Dps out of this rotation)
> 
> WARRIOR all spec's
> 
> VirusTotal - Free Online Virus, Malware and URL Scanner



great profiles there was using the profiles for smf that come with it tho I think the fury one was designed for TG's, didnt test your fury rotation went stright to arms and dps is rocking it :P

and xelper thanks again for bot

----------


## xatlx

Any one have a feral profile with them right now ? the one on page 16 is not working

----------


## AdamZZ

> i would love to see FB working as cat tho, if nothing else it would rock in pvp as it crits for 40k and heals you, since when i dps a dummy the bot can wait up to 10 sec with 5 cp before using them if you have Savage Roar up on you and Rip on the target(bot waits for those buff/debuffs to fall off i guess)
> , those 5 points could have been used for FB. Other then that great work Adamzz.


Aye, I'm working on it. Trying to figure out a way to make the bot smart enough to know when to use FB, using FB with small amounts of Energy results in bad crits, need to have maximum amount of Energy but Shred is constantly using all energy available. This is certainly not impossible but it will require some complex code.

---------- Post added at 09:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:25 AM ----------




> Any one have a feral profile with them right now ? the one on page 16 is not working


My profile is working just fine, if it isn't working for you then you have done something wrong.

Releasing an update to my Feral Cat rotation soon, currently in the testing stage. It works on dummies as it should, but real practice inside an instance is what matters.

----------


## AdamZZ

Feral Cat update!

19k Overall DPS on boss Dummy (self buffs only).
20k Overall DPS in ZA (with 15% buff).
25-26k Boss DPS in ZA (with 15% buff).

DRUID_Abilities.xml


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><DRUID><Ability><Name>Rake</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1822</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local rake, _, _, _, _, _, raketimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 1822, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)

if rake ~= nil then
    if raketimer - GetTime() &amp;lt; 3 then
        return true
    end
else
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Rip</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1079</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local rip, _, _, _, _, _, riptimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 1079, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)
local ripCP = GetComboPoints(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local riphealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)




if rip ~= nil then
    if riphealth &amp;gt; 25 then
        if ripCP == 5 then
            if riptimer - GetTime() &amp;lt; 2 then
                return true
            end
        end
    end
else
    if ripCP == 5 then
        return true
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Shred</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5221</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>-- Check for the debuffs.
local hasCatMangle = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 33876)
local hasBearMangle = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 33878)
local hasTrauma = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 46857)
local hasHemorrhage = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 16511)
local CP = GetComboPoints(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)


-- Just check for all buffs, we have no casting time on Shred so no need for a timer check
if hasCatMangle ~= nil or hasBearMangle ~= nil or hasTrauma ~= nil or hasHemorrhage ~= nil then
    if PQR_NotBehindTarget() then
        return false
    else
        if CP == 5 then
            return false
        else
            return true
        end
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Mangle</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>33876</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>-- Rogues and Warriors can handle it themselves.
local hasCatMangle, _, _, _, _, _, CatMangleTimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 33876)
local hasBearMangle, _, _, _, _, _, BearMangleTimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 33878, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)
local hasTrauma = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 46857)
local hasHemorrhage = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 16511)
local CP = GetComboPoints(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)


if PQR_NotBehindTarget() then
    if CP == 5 then
        return false
    else
        return true
    end
end


-- First, let&amp;apos;s let other people handle their own debuffs
if hasTrauma ~= nil then
    return false
elseif hasHemorrhage ~= nil then
    return false
elseif hasBearMangle ~= nil then
    return false


-- Let us handle it!
elseif hasCatMangle ~= nil or hasBearMangle ~= nil then
    -- Check the timer
    if CatMangleTimer - GetTime() &amp;lt; 1 then
        return true
    end
else
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Faerie Fire (Feral)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>16857</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local FF, _, _, _, _, _, timer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 91565)
local FFstart, FFduration, FFenabled = GetSpellCooldown(16857)
local FFcooldown = (FFstart + FFduration - GetTime())


if FF == nil then
    if FFcooldown &amp;gt; 0 then
        return false
    else
        return true
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Savage Roar</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>52610</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,SavageRoar = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 62071)
local srCP = GetComboPoints(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local rip, _, _, _, _, _, riptimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 1079, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)


if SavageRoar ~= nil then
    return false
else
if rip ~= nil then
    if srCP &amp;gt;= 5 then
        if riptimer - GetTime() &amp;gt;= 8 then
            return true
        end
    end
end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Ferocious Bite</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>22568</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local fbrip, _, _, _, _, _, fbtimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 1079, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)
local fbCP = GetComboPoints(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local fbhealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local fbenergy = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100


if fbhealth &amp;lt;= 25 then
    if fbrip ~= nil then
        if fbCP == 5 then
            return true
        end
    end
else
    if fbrip ~= nil then
        if fbtimer - GetTime() &amp;gt; 7 and fbenergy &amp;gt;= 60 and fbCP == 5 then
            return true
        end
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Berserk</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>50334</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _, _, _, BS = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 50334)
local BSstart, BSduration = GetSpellCooldown(50334)
local BScooldown = (BSstart + BSduration - GetTime())
local bsEnergy = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100
local bsHealth = UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) * 100
local levelcheck = UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)


if levelcheck == -1 or levelcheck &amp;gt;= 87 then
    if BScooldown &amp;gt; 0 then
        return false
    else
        if bsHealth &amp;lt; 96 then
            return true
        end
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Tigers Fury</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5217</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,TF = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 5217)
local TFstart, TFduration = GetSpellCooldown(5217)
local TFcooldown = (TFstart + TFduration - GetTime())
local tfEnergy = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100


if TF ~= nil then
    return false
else
    if TFcooldown &amp;gt; 0 then
        return false
    else
        if tfEnergy &amp;lt; 40 then
            return true
        end
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Swipe</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>62078</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,BS = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 50334)
local energy = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100


if BS ~= nil then
    if energy &amp;gt;= 22 then
        return true
    end
else
    if energy &amp;gt;= 45 then
        return true
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability></DRUID>
```

DRUID_Rotations.xml


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><DRUID><Rotation><RotationName>KittyCleave</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Faerie Fire (Feral)|Mangle|Tigers Fury|Berserk|Ferocious Bite|Rip|Rake|Savage Roar|Shred</RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>KittyAoE</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Swipe|Tigers Fury</RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>BerserkAoE</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Swipe|Tigers Fury|Berserk</RotationList></Rotation></DRUID>
```

----------


## Draganos

memory injection without warden detection? 

omg so many accounts will be taken down.

----------


## AdamZZ

> memory injection without warden detection? 
> 
> omg so many accounts will be taken down.


This bot only injects memory for a 0.00001 sec duration. It is impossible for Warden to detect that. (Blizzard may come up with new functions to detect it tho)
If you wanna be "safer" use this and WardenNinja to monitor Warden. But as said, Warden won't be able to detect the memory injections because of the 0.00001 sec duration of it.

----------


## paveley

Great work AdamZZ, feral rotation is super, thanks bud.

----------


## Draganos

> This bot only injects memory for a 0.00001 sec duration. It is impossible for Warden to detect that. (Blizzard may come up with new functions to detect it tho)
> If you wanna be "safer" use this and WardenNinja to monitor Warden. But as said, Warden won't be able to detect the memory injections because of the 0.00001 sec duration of it.


I thought it was the matching offset that warden detects, not the time of the injection itself. doesnt matter if its a 0.00001 sec if the offset is matched - perm.

----------


## AdamZZ

> I thought it was the matching offset that warden detects, not the time of the injection itself. doesnt matter if its a 0.00001 sec if the offset is matched - perm.


Warden can't scan every offset 24/7 every millisecond. It's a program, and no code/computer in the world would be able to scan every offset with such speed. It is impossible for Warden to detect the memory injection, because the state of the offset is only changed for 0.00001 sec. Blizzard may come up with a different way of detecting this but as of now they have not.

----------


## xatlx

i Cant Download that file  :Frown:  its sad

----------


## Ion78

is it possible to use it similar on 2 accounts?everytime i try to inject the second account the usercommands will only shown in the first startet account!?

----------


## Xelper

Sorry as of right now it is limited to one WoW. It also shouldn't let you launch a 2nd instance of the program unless you rename the EXE.. 

This is because of how hotkeys are currently handled, the global hotkeys are registered with Windows so if the program tries to register the same hotkey twice weird stuff may happen. I will eventually make it so hotkeys are based on which WoW you have open/showing, but as of right now this is a no-go.

----------


## n1bl3r

Great app, Diesall nice Frost rotation! I actually like playing my DK again.
Is there a way to work this item into a rotation?

Apparatus of Khaz'goroth - Item - World of Warcraft

So that it checks for the stack of 5 then use the item.


Thanks,

----------


## crystal_tech

remember xml is not an approved attachment. rar the files then attach.

----------


## xatlx

> Great app, Diesall nice Frost rotation! I actually like playing my DK again.
> Is there a way to work this item into a rotation?
> 
> Apparatus of Khaz'goroth - Item - World of Warcraft
> 
> So that it checks for the stack of 5 then use the item.
> 
> 
> Thanks,


i was going to ask him the same thing  :Big Grin:

----------


## D3ALER

I'm just wondering if anybody knows if it would be possible to code a full healing rotation for raiding and party groups? would this program know weather to heal tank or player or would it be just too complicated? Or just do a rotation thru damage players what ever would work i suppose

----------


## Debordes

Anyone happen to have some sort of Enhance shaman pvp profile?

----------


## crystal_tech

> I'm just wondering if anybody knows if it would be possible to code a full healing rotation for raiding and party groups? would this program know weather to heal tank or player or would it be just too complicated? Or just do a rotation thru damage players what ever would work i suppose


shouldn't be too hard just that for healing its not a set rotation. if you where just off healing could set the spells to say; heal at 80%, greater heal at 40% etc etc.

----------


## crystal_tech

Hello all,

I've been busy reworking the Warlock Rotations and cleaning it up a bit.

List of Rotations:
*Destro: Single Target*
*Affliction: Single Target*
*Affliction: AoE*
*Demo: Single Target*
*Demo: AoE*

*All Spec Notes:*
---------------------------------
Labeled the Spells to the spec that they belong for easier rotation building.

Soulshatter breaks the rotations so cast manually .

Level Checks for Bane of Agony/Doom are set for Player at 85. If you need to edit the level to your needs go for it


*Destro Notes:*
---------------------------------
If you set a focus in the Single target rotation will try to cast Bane of Havoc on it, friend or foe. On some fights Havoc is a dps increase, so if you run without a focus it will skip over casting havoc and run normally. If you do not wish to have this remove havoc from the rotation.

There is no AoE rotation for Destro due to the fact its Shadowfury and Rain of Fire. Just Cast these yourself.


*Affliction Notes:*
------------------------------------
Soul Swap works now with a Focus target! However, it will still try to cast it on friend or foe so choose foe! Its build into the Single target Rotation and will skip casting it if you don't have a focus target.


*Demo Notes:*
------------------------------------
Fixed the Molten Core Proc to cast only 3 Incinerates.

Players choice of Felguard or FelHunter in the rotation to use Demonic Rebirth; defaulted to Felhunter.

If you switch from Single to AoE Demo specs I would use these two Macros Before switching. It will burn a shard but will insta-cast the pet.

*To Felguard*


```
#showtooltip Summon Felguard
/cast soulburn
/cast Summon Felguard
```

and to switch back to the hunter

*To Felhunter*


```
#showtooltip Summon Felhunter
/cast soulburn
/cast Summon Felhunter
```

And here are the files: Attachment 4355

If you happen to catch any errors/bugs/etc let me know I will try my best to correct them.

----------


## ocso639

Anyone have an arcane mage rotation?

----------


## xatlx

> Anyone have an arcane mage rotation?


it shouldnt be hard cuz it only 3 button is what i am guessing

----------


## crystal_tech

As I don't have a mage I cannot test this. it should be the basic conserve and burn. If it breaks let me know what spell/where at/etc etc and i'll try to fix it.

Attachment 4356

----------


## andryshka

> Hello all,
> 
> I've been busy reworking the Warlock Rotations and cleaning it up a bit.
> 
> 
> And here are the files: Attachment 4355
> 
> If you happen to catch any errors/bugs/etc let me know I will try my best to correct them.


Can't download it.
"Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator"

----------


## enclezer

need cat profile/

----------


## matimati

> need cat profile/


Look on prev page. awesome one there.

----------


## me28791

been working on prot warrior single target just checking if I am heading in the right direction

commanding shout



```
local commandingshout = UnitbuffID("player", 469)
local PWf = UnitbuffID("player", 21562)
if (commandingshout == nil and PWf == nil) then
	return true
	else
		if UnitPower("player") < 40 then
		return true
	end
end
```

concussion blow



```
local shieldslam = UnitbuffID("player", 50277)
local thunderclap = UnitbuffID("player", 6343)
if (shieldslam == nil and thunderclap ==  nil) then
	return true
end
```

devestate



```
local rendDebuff = UnitDebuffID("target", 94009, "PLAYER|HARMFUL")
local shieldslam = UnitbuffID("player", 50277)
local thunderclap = UnitbuffID("player", 6343)
local revenge = UnitbuffID("player", 6572)
if (shieldslam == 0 and revenge == 0 and thunderclap == 0 and rendDebuff == 0) then
			return true

end
```

rend tho I think I should just leaving it to spam it if not on hmm


```
local rendDebuff = UnitDebuffID("target", 94009, "PLAYER|HARMFUL")
local shieldslam = UnitbuffID("player", 50277)
local thunderclap = UnitbuffID("player", 6343)
local revenge = UnitbuffID("player", 6572)
if rendDebuff == not nil then
	return false
	else
		if (shieldslam == 0 and revenge == 0 and thunderclap == 0) then
			return true
		end
end
```

revenge



```
local shieldslam = UnitbuffID("player", 50277)
local thunderclap = UnitbuffID("player", 6343)
local concussionblow = UnitBuffID("player", 12809)
if (shieldslam == nil and thunderclap ==  nil and concussionblow == nil) then
	return true
end
```

shockwave single target



```
local shieldslam = UnitbuffID("player", 50277)
local thunderclap = UnitbuffID("player", 6343)
local revenge = UnitbuffID("player", 6572)
if (shieldslam == 0 and revenge == 0 and thunderclap == 0) then
			return true

end
```

and thunderclap



```
local shieldslam = UnitbuffID("player", 50277)
if shieldslam == nil then
	return true
end
```


severs are down so cant test it wondering if there is anything wrong code wise, Just the rotation wasn't doing great so thought if I add conditions 
to each ability checking if it should be applied then or something that is better tpr should be first

any help would be appreciated

----------


## AdamZZ

me28791, why are you checking if the player has a Shield Slam buff on them ? Ofc they won't have because Shield Slam is an ability not a buff.
Go to wowpedia and check their API page to find out how to check for a spell Cooldown.

----------


## me28791

thanks for that.....and I have only ever coded in html and was ages ago lol will look at it now

edit: so for thunderclap would be 


local sh, _, _, _, _, _, timer = UnitbuffID("player", 50277)
local shs, shd, she = GetSpellCooldown(23922)
local cd = (shs + shd - GetTime())
local tc, _, _, _, _, _, timer = UnitDEbuffID("target", 6343)
local tcs, tcd, tce = GetSpellCooldown(6343)
local tccd = (tcs + tcd - GetTime())

if sh == not nil then
if cd = 0 then
return false
else
if tc == nil then
if tccd = 0
then return true

end
end
end

pretty sure that is checking if the sword and board (shield slam proc) is up if not then checks if shield slam is off cd then if is on cd and also no proc will use thunderclap also will check if the tc debuff is alrady up as well

----------


## AdamZZ

Not sure what you are trying to do with that bit of code.



```
local shs, shd, she = GetSpellCooldown(23922)
local cd = (shs + shd - GetTime())

if cd > 0 then
 return false
else
 return true
end
```

This code will check if shield slam is off cooldown and return true if it is.
Your code is checking for some buff that doesn't even exist.
Why would you want to check for Shield Slam cd on Thunderclap anyways?

----------


## me28791

so it would priotize shield slam over tc and not worry about TC at all if ss is procced or off cd, the checking of buff on player is sword and board which is the proc, the checking of debuff on target would be checking if the thunderclap debuff is already on target

edit: I think I get what you mean now in rotation editor it will check abilities from top to bottom right? if so I am an idiot

----------


## AdamZZ

Yes, rotation editor is there so you can prioritize your rotation. The spells at the top will be cast before the spells at the bottom.

50277 is an invalid spell ID according to Wowhead.

----------


## me28791

Sword and Board - Spell - World of Warcraft maybe I am wrong?

thanks again for all your help now time to change everything on it  :Smile:

----------


## paveley

> Can't download it.
> "Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator"


yup same for me, pending approval yada yada.....but thanks Crystal for taking your time making these profiles.

----------


## Kinky

Hey all! Thanks again for your great work on this.. program? Xelper!

After extensive testing in both Firelands raid enviroments (all bosses) some heroic bosses and regular heroics I've been able to produce some really good numbers with my really basic rotation, so I've decided to put some more effort into updating my Shadowpriest rotation on a more advanced level.

I do have to stress though that it would be awesome with some kind of warden protection as I really don't want to lose my account which I've had for almost 6 years now (including 2 alt accounts and my Starcraft 2 account).
I'm nore really sure what could be done, or if you want to do it. Look on it like kind of a request. :P

Anyhow, new and updated Shadowpriest rotations are coming up sometime this week!

----------


## crystal_tech

try the link for warlocks on page 22 again. i just clicked the links and it worked for me.

----------


## Kiup66

For me it`s still not working...

----------


## crystal_tech

ok lets try this. 
http://tinyurl.com/3srdqv5 for warlock
http://tinyurl.com/3m4max8 for ArcaneMage

----------


## Kiup66

They work. Thanks

----------


## AdamZZ

> Sword and Board - Spell - World of Warcraft maybe I am wrong?
> 
> thanks again for all your help now time to change everything on it


You wrote 50277 in your code that's why I couldn't find it on Wowhead  :Stick Out Tongue: 
If you need more help with coding just PM me with the code inside code tags.

--Edit--

To all you coders that are releasing rotations here. In case the Attachments are being weird and not working you could always post the xml code inside code tags.

----------


## me28791

still having a bit of trouble with



```
local commandingshout = UnitbuffID("player", 469)
local pwf = UnitbuffID("player", 79105)
local rage = UnitPower("player") / UnitPowerMax("player") * 100

if (commandingshout == nil and pwf == nil) then
  return true
else
  if rage < 40 then
    return true
  end
end
```

seems it doesn't want to work at all

----------


## Xelper

Hi All, I have been really busy for the last week. Expect 1.0.8 this weekend with a few improvements and a lot of the community submitted profiles. (I will give authors credit in the main post.)

----------


## TommyT

Could anyone help me out with changing colussus smash for arms rotation?
i want it to only use the spell if the debuff is not already on the target
it currently spams it if sudden death procs

----------


## kclux

@Crystal_Tech nice job with the warlock rotations, the problem is that if the focus target is out of range it doesn't proceed with the rotation. I am trying to avoid that with the following checks:

if UnitExists("focus") and UnitInRange("focus") ~=nil and UnitIsDeadOrGhost("focus") ~=1 then

but that still doesn't do the trick it seems. Anyone knows how to make the range check work ?!

----------


## paveley

Great job on the lock profiles Crystal, thanks a bunch. One thing thou, it no longer casts Soulburn/insta Soul fire nor Shadowburn, don't know if you intended it like that since starting off with a instant Soulfire can cause some agro problems, i just wanted to let you know^^.

----------


## xatlx

Anyone have a unholy DK pvp Rotation ?

----------


## ocso639

> As I don't have a mage I cannot test this. it should be the basic conserve and burn. If it breaks let me know what spell/where at/etc etc and i'll try to fix it.
> 
> Attachment 4356


Couple of problems...

It appears to work at first, but I think that the rotation is incorrect.

I'll work on it and post an update.

Should do something like this for a boss fight:

AB x 4
Mirrors + Trinkets (if available, probably difficult to script for in general, and AP)
AB until 50% mana, then use mana gem
AB until 40% and then use evocate

then begin conserve phase which should be something like ABx3 then AM if ABar isn't available.

Something along those lines.. Current one leaves me at about 10k dps when I can do about 18-19k manually.

Thanks for the start, though.

----------


## matimati

Ive had a look through the post and didnt see a rotation for Enhancement shammy. 
any chance someone could give us a hand with this as im not to great on these matters.

----------


## ricanek

Can someone make rogue? PM me

----------


## n1bl3r

Here is what i have so far for Arcane Mage

MAGE_Rotations


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><MAGE><Rotation><RotationName>Arcane</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Make - Mana Gem|Mage Armor|Arcane Brilliance|Arcane Power|Flame Orb|Mirror Image|Use - Mana Gem|Arcane Blast - Burn|Evocation|Arcane Blast - Conserve|Arcane Missile - Conserve</RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>Arc - No Burn</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>AB - No Burn|AM - No Burn|ABarrage - No Burn</RotationList></Rotation></MAGE>
```

MAGE_Abilities


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><MAGE><Ability><Name>Arcane Blast - Burn</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>30451</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local manapercent = 100 * UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)
local EvocationStart, EvocationDuration = GetSpellCooldown(12051)
local EvocationCooldown = (EvocationStart + EvocationDuration - GetTime())
if EvocationCooldown &amp;lt; 3 then
 --evocation will be off CD within 3 seconds or is off CD. 
                if manapercent &amp;gt; 35 then
  return true
 end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Arcane Power</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>12042</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Mage Armor</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>6117</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>sMA = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 6117) 
  
if sMA == nil then
 return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Arcane Brilliance</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1459</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>sABr = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 1459) 
  
if sABr == nil then
 return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Use - Mana Gem</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions>/use Mana Gem</Actions><Lua>local manapercent = 100 * UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)
local ManaGemStart, ManaGemDuration = GetItemCooldown(36799)
local ManaGemCooldown = (ManaGemStart + ManaGemDuration - GetTime())
if ManaGemCooldown &amp;lt; 3 then
 if manapercent &amp;lt; 95 then
  return true
 end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Flame Orb</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>82731</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Mirror Image</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>55342</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if levelCheck == -1 then
 --boss level is -1... do not cast this on a boss.
 return false
else
 return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Make - Mana Gem</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>759</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local gemcount = GetItemCount(&amp;quot;Mana Gem&amp;quot;)
if gemcount &amp;lt; 1 then
 return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>12000</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Evocation</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>12051</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local manapercent = 100 * UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)
if manapercent &amp;lt; 35 then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Arcane Blast - Conserve</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>30451</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,AB = UnitDebuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Arcane Blast&amp;quot;)
local EvocationStart, EvocationDuration = GetSpellCooldown(12051)
local EvocationCooldown = (EvocationStart + EvocationDuration - GetTime())
if EvocationCooldown &amp;gt; 3 then
 if AB ~= nil then
  if AB &amp;gt;= 3 then
   return false
  else
  return true
  end
 end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Arcane Missile - Conserve</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5143</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local AM = UnitBuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Arcane Missiles!&amp;quot;)
local EvocationStart, EvocationDuration = GetSpellCooldown(12051)
local EvocationCooldown = (EvocationStart + EvocationDuration - GetTime())
if EvocationCooldown &amp;gt; 3 then
 if AM ~= nil then
  return true
 end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>14000</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Arcane Blast - Test</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>30451</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>AB - No Burn</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>30451</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,AB = UnitDebuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Arcane Blast&amp;quot;)
if AB ~= nil then
 if AB &amp;gt;= 3 then
  return false
 else
  return true
 end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>AM - No Burn</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5143</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local AM = UnitBuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Arcane Missiles!&amp;quot;)
local _,_,_,AB = UnitDebuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Arcane Blast&amp;quot;)
if AB ~= nil then
 if AB &amp;gt;= 3 then
  if AM ~= nil then
   return true
  end
 end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>ABarrage - No Burn</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>44425</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,AB = UnitDebuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Arcane Blast&amp;quot;)
local AM = UnitBuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Arcane Missiles!&amp;quot;)
if AB == nil then
 if AM == nil then
  return true
 end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability></MAGE>
```

This rotation cast AB till 90% mana then uses mana gem, then goes through the burn phase until 35% mana left. Then into conserve phase ABx3, AM to reset. This is where im having a problem, it is not contiuing the conserve phase unless I manually cast an AB then it will continue. It will go through the conserve phase untill Evocation is within 3sec of coming off cooldown. Then it will start the burn phase all over again.

I also have it casting Flame orb when available, mirror images only on bosses, arcane power, etc.

There is also a rotation in there that i use just for killing non bosses, ABx4-5, AM, then Barrage, and repeat. This is great for dailies and trash.

Please feel free to correct things as you see. Be kind this is my first rotation!

----------


## crystal_tech

> @Crystal_Tech nice job with the warlock rotations, the problem is that if the focus target is out of range it doesn't proceed with the rotation. I am trying to avoid that with the following checks:
> 
> if UnitExists("focus") and UnitInRange("focus") ~=nil and UnitIsDeadOrGhost("focus") ~=1 then
> 
> but that still doesn't do the trick it seems. Anyone knows how to make the range check work ?!


Thanks for pointing that out. Its was an issue and I've fix it in the new version. It was also affecting Soul Swap for Aff Rotation.

Any who here is the link to the updated files: *http://tinyurl.com/42k4hvn*





> Great job on the lock profiles Crystal, thanks a bunch. One thing thou, it no longer casts Soulburn/insta Soul fire nor Shadowburn, don't know if you intended it like that since starting off with a instant Soulfire can cause some agro problems, i just wanted to let you know^^.


Please Grab the newer Rotation files. For your first Issue of not casting Soulburn then Soul Fire is that Soul Fire it triggered on the soul burn buff being up. And it only casts Soul burn if the target returned skulls. I set it up this way to stop burning too many shards. That was the old way. 

The new way looks like this (for Soulburn):



```
if levelCheck == -1 or levelCheck == 87 then
     return true
end
```

This way you can set 'levelCheck == 87' to whatever your boss lvls are and it will cast it on lvl 87s. You could also do 'levelCheck >= 86' and it would cast on anything greater than or equal to 86. The 'levelCheck == -1' checks to see if its a skull (aka: Raid Bosses) if it is then it casts.

Its very flexable but just remember that soulburn is the trigger to soul fire at the start of a fight.

As for the Shadowburn Issue, Its my fault. I forgot to move it to the active spell list. Update and it will be there for you.

Once again the link is *http://tinyurl.com/42k4hvn*

if anymore issues or questions or comments let me know.


As for the Arcane rotation I posted:

its a bare bone framework to get someone to take it to the max.

----------


## lostwalker

The arcane mage build looks great, is there a way you can put this in xml format and zip it or link it? I can't wait to give it a try

----------


## Ruinit

> Feral Cat update!
> 
> 19k Overall DPS on boss Dummy (self buffs only).
> 20k Overall DPS in ZA (with 15% buff).
> 25-26k Boss DPS in ZA (with 15% buff).
> 
> DRUID_Abilities.xml
> 
> 
> ...


Can't download these  :Frown:

----------


## crystal_tech

if its in the code tags then you'll have to copy and paste it into the files in the profile folder or wait until xelper goes thru the thread and updates the program with the rotations.

----------


## Ruinit

> if its in the code tags then you'll have to copy and paste it into the files in the profile folder or wait until xelper goes thru the thread and updates the program with the rotations.


Yea that's what I did after posting, seems to work fine.

----------


## kickmydog

I've been trying to fix the Arcane Shot code so that it will work properly. However, it is beyond my poor skills as a coder.

Basically I'm trying to get the bot to cast arcane shot under the following conditions.

1. Explosive Shot is on cooldown
2. Black Arrow is on cooldown
3. Player Focus is 80+
4. Not to cast Arcane Shot if Lock and Load buff is active. (although if that proc is active Explosive Shot should be avialable automatically so maybe this code is redundant?)

The current code for it is as follows;

local sLnL, _, _, countLnL = UnitBuff("player", "Lock and Load")
local _, _, _, esCost = GetSpellInfo(53301)
local esStart, esDuration, esEnabled = GetSpellCooldown(53301)
local esCooldown = (esStart + esDuration - GetTime())
local baStart, baDuration, baEnabled = GetSpellCooldown(3674)
local baCooldown = (baStart + baDuration - GetTime())

local _, _, _, asCost = GetSpellInfo(3044)

if sLnL ~= nil then
if countLnL == 1 then
return true
end
end

Right now however it never casts arcane shot regardless of any of the above. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Black arrow ID is 3674
Explosive Shot ID is 53301

----------


## Ruinit

Has anyone made a Elemental Shaman yet?

----------


## popeofdope

The warlock code seems nice, but I made some suggestions.

BoA gets refreshed 0.5 seconds before it expires, this is not ideal as the last tick of BoA occurs right at the end and is the strongest tick, you should not refresh this before it expires.
BoD can be refreshed 15 seconds before it expires.
When soul swapping, you do not want to cast it if your target has BoD, it will remove it off your main target once you exhale onto your focus.

----------


## Xelper

> I've been trying to fix the Arcane Shot code so that it will work properly. However, it is beyond my poor skills as a coder.
> 
> Basically I'm trying to get the bot to cast arcane shot under the following conditions.
> 
> 1. Explosive Shot is on cooldown
> 2. Black Arrow is on cooldown
> 3. Player Focus is 80+
> 4. Not to cast Arcane Shot if Lock and Load buff is active. (although if that proc is active Explosive Shot should be avialable automatically so maybe this code is redundant?)




```
local esStart, esDuration, esEnabled = GetSpellCooldown(53301)
local esCooldown = (esStart + esDuration - GetTime())
local baStart, baDuration, baEnabled = GetSpellCooldown(3674)
local baCooldown = (baStart + baDuration - GetTime())
local buffLnL = UnitBuffID("player", 56453)
local playerFocus = UnitPower("player")


if esCooldown <= 1 then
    return false --Explosive Shot is off CD
end


if baCooldown <= 1 then
    return false --Black Arrow is off CD.
end


if buffLnL ~= nil then
    return false --We have Lock and Load
end


if playerFocus < 80 then
    return false --We have less than 80 focus
end


return true
```

That should do the trick for Arcane Shot. We use <= 1 because when the ability is put on GCD the function tells us that the ability is on CD, so we compare the cooldown against our maximum possible GCD. You could do some trickery to see if ArS is on CD (GCD) and then subtract the current GCD from the cooldown for Exp Shot to be 100% sure that it is not on CD if you wanted to be 100% sure that you can get an ArS in before Exp shot is off CD.

But really, as long as you never hit 100 focus you are not really losing long-term DPS, and the code I provided should work well 99% of the time.

----------


## crystal_tech

> The warlock code seems nice, but I made some suggestions.
> 
> BoA gets refreshed 0.5 seconds before it expires, this is not ideal as the last tick of BoA occurs right at the end and is the strongest tick, you should not refresh this before it expires.
> BoD can be refreshed 15 seconds before it expires.
> When soul swapping, you do not want to cast it if your target has BoD, it will remove it off your main target once you exhale onto your focus.


that .5 sec is there for lag issues. In my testing it falls off while Your casting something and reapplies. If this isn't the case for you and other people I'll change it to wait after it drops off. it just will be a 99% uptime. As for the soul swap, I'm not sure how I want to mess with that issue. 

some options I could do:

cast agony before swap, exhale, cast doom and burn an extra gcd.
leave as is and miss out on doom on the main target until bot recasts it.
put up unstable, corrupt, swap, then doom and focus gets less damage.

with these changes just note that it will mess with the rotation when it comes to casting spells.

----------


## kickmydog

> ```
> local esStart, esDuration, esEnabled = GetSpellCooldown(53301)
> local esCooldown = (esStart + esDuration - GetTime())
> local baStart, baDuration, baEnabled = GetSpellCooldown(3674)
> local baCooldown = (baStart + baDuration - GetTime())
> local buffLnL = UnitBuffID("player", 56453)
> local playerFocus = UnitPower("player")
> 
> 
> ...


This makes the SV rotation work excellently.

----------


## popeofdope

> that .5 sec is there for lag issues. In my testing it falls off while Your casting something and reapplies. If this isn't the case for you and other people I'll change it to wait after it drops off. it just will be a 99% uptime. As for the soul swap, I'm not sure how I want to mess with that issue. 
> 
> some options I could do:
> 
> cast agony before swap, exhale, cast doom and burn an extra gcd.
> leave as is and miss out on doom on the main target until bot recasts it.
> put up unstable, corrupt, swap, then doom and focus gets less damage.
> 
> with these changes just note that it will mess with the rotation when it comes to casting spells.


The way Ive solved it is to just create different profiles. Since we can choose up to 4 rotations to keybind, why not make full use of all of them. 
Personally the 3 I have are:
Standard boss affliction which uses demon soul and BoD
Two target affliction which uses demon soul and soul swaps BoA
Trash affliction which uses BoA and not demon soul
I find it to be a much more elegant solution although I guess it can be a bit confusing for a new warlock.

----------


## me28791

> Could anyone help me out with changing colussus smash for arms rotation?
> i want it to only use the spell if the debuff is not already on the target
> it currently spams it if sudden death procs


been working on improving all warrior rotations, still refineing the prot rotation the aoe is alot better now, fury I haven't touched yet but only needs to be changed in regards to execution, arms needs some mods due to not being optiimal will release soon


but pretty sure code you are looking for is 



```
local csdebuff = UnitDebuffID("target", 86346, "PLAYER|HARMFUL")
local css, csd, cse = GetSpellCooldown(86346)
local cscd = (css + csd - GetTime())

if csdebuff == not nil then
	if cscd >0 then
return false
else 
return true
end
end
```

----------


## R0w4n

> Here is what i have so far for Arcane Mage
> [spoiler]
> MAGE_Rotations
> 
> 
> ```
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><MAGE><Rotation><RotationName>Arcane</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Make - Mana Gem|Mage Armor|Arcane Brilliance|Arcane Power|Flame Orb|Mirror Image|Use - Mana Gem|Arcane Blast - Burn|Evocation|Arcane Blast - Conserve|Arcane Missile - Conserve</RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>Arc - No Burn</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>AB - No Burn|AM - No Burn|ABarrage - No Burn</RotationList></Rotation></MAGE>
> ```
> 
> ...


Since I suck at LUA and I dont know how to fix it myself heres my list of improvements;

*Your rotation is good but as you pointed out yourself it has some flaws, I have some ideas;* 
Make it cast arcane power BEFORE Mirror Images, its a wasted Global :/
The bot casts Arcane Missiles @ X stacks of AB and another AM procs, the bot casts it straight way - maybe look into making it only cast if you have atleast 2 AB stacks  :Smile: 
Also can you make it dump arcane missiles BEFORE it does evocation in burn phase - it seems like a VERY tight fit if you dont have enough haste.

I think once you got it fixed to where it can restart itself after casting evocation its perfect ;D
Gave you a little something for you effoct and helping me be more lazy in raids  :Big Grin: 

- R0w4n

----------


## kickmydog

Thanks for the help fixing the SV rotation Xelper. Now I'm trying to get the logic for MM to work correctly.

At the first 90% of a mob's health

Serpent Sting (opener)
Aimed Shot!
Aimed Shot (if focus is over 80)
Steady shot (forced if 2s or less is left on Improved Steady Shot buff)
Chimera Shot if 2s left on Serpent Sting

Ideally we want to keep enough focus at all times to Chimera Shot just to refresh serpent sting, otherwise using steady shot, and aimed shot which benefit from 60% bonus crit during the first 90%


If dynamically hasted heroism/bloodlust/timewarp/ancient hysteria/rapid fire are up and boss health is NOT greater than 90%

Serpent Sting (if it drops off only)
Chimera Shot (whenever off cool down)
Aimed Shot!
Kill Shot
Aimed Shot (if focus is over 80)
Steady Shot (forced if 2s or less is left on Improved Steady Shot buff)

Normal rotation

Serpent Sting (if it drops off only)
Chimera Shot (whenever off cool down)
Aimed Shot!
Kill Shot
Arcane Shot (if focus is over 50)
Steady Shot (forced if 2s or less is left on Improved Steady Shot buff)

A couple special cases.

Kill Command (only if Resistance is futile buff is up and focus greater than 40)
Readiness should only be used if Chimera Shot, Rapid Fire and Kill Shot are on cool down. However, if there is say less than 30s left on the Rapid fire cool down it should hold off on readiness, and the Kill Shot criteria only if the mob health is below 20%
t12 bonus "Burning Adrenaline" if this buff is up then Aimed Shot or Kill Command should be used, in that order of preference.

----------


## n1bl3r

Thanks for tips R0w4n i will look into fixing things, this is my first try at this stuff, thanks to everyones examples.

----------


## kickmydog

This change to the Arcane Shot BM should fix the BM rotation.

local esStart, esDuration, esEnabled = GetSpellCooldown(34026)
local esCooldown = (esStart + esDuration - GetTime())

local playerFocus = UnitPower("player")


if esCooldown <= 1 then
return false --Kill Command is off CD
end


if playerFocus < 35 then
return false --We have less than 35 focus
end



The BM rotation still needs a few tweaks in the logic, but this is still a pretty decent rotation for now. Right now it doesn't use Fervor intelligently, neither is it restraining use of Focus Fire while Bestial Wrath is up. Ideally it would need to wait until 5 stacks of frenzy before using Bestial Wrath to get the most out of it.

----------


## n1bl3r

OK i have fixed a few problems with the Arcane rotation. Still think there can be some improvements. During Burn phase i can peak at about 25k dps the that drops to 15k in conserve phase, this is with 359 gear and only self buffs 3 t-11 pieces. The rotation has been fixed to cast an Arcane Missile before it casts Evocation, and to only cast Arcane Power if on a boss and Mirror Image is available to cast next. Also Got Arcane Missile to only cast is atleast two Arcane Blasts have been cast. No more AM casting from and AM proc. 

I have also renamed a few abilities to hopefully make it a little more clearer.

MAGE_Abilities


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><MAGE><Ability><Name>B - Arcane Missile</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5143</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local AM = UnitBuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Arcane Missiles!&amp;quot;)
local manapercent = 100 * UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)
if manapercent &amp;lt;= 36 then
 return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Buff - Arcane Power</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>12042</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local MirrorImageStart, MirrorImageDuration = GetSpellCooldown(12051)
local MirrorImageCooldown = (MirrorImageStart + MirrorImageDuration - GetTime())
if MirrorImageCooldown &amp;gt;= 3 then
 return false
else
 return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Use - Mana Gem</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions>/use Mana Gem</Actions><Lua>local manapercent = 100 * UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)
local ManaGemStart, ManaGemDuration = GetItemCooldown(36799)
local ManaGemCooldown = (ManaGemStart + ManaGemDuration - GetTime())
if ManaGemCooldown &amp;lt; 3 then
 if manapercent &amp;lt; 95 then
  return true
 end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Flame Orb</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>82731</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Mirror Image</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>55342</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local levelCheck = UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
if levelCheck ~= -1 then
 return false
else
 return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Make - Mana Gem</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>759</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local gemcount = GetItemCount(&amp;quot;Mana Gem&amp;quot;)
if gemcount &amp;lt; 1 then
 return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>12000</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Evocation</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>12051</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local manapercent = 100 * UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)
if manapercent &amp;lt; 35 then
 return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Arcane Blast</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>30451</SpellID><Actions>/startattack|/use 10|/use 13|/use 14</Actions><Lua>local manapercent = 100 * UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)
local EvocationStart, EvocationDuration = GetSpellCooldown(12051)
local EvocationCooldown = (EvocationStart + EvocationDuration - GetTime())
if EvocationCooldown &amp;lt; 3 then
 --evocation will be off CD within 3 seconds or is off CD. 
                if manapercent &amp;gt; 35 then
  return true
 end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Buff - Arcane Brilliance</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1459</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>sABr = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 1459) 
  
if sABr == nil then
 return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>T - Arcane Blast Filler</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>30451</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,AB = UnitDebuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Arcane Blast&amp;quot;)
if AB == nil then
 return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>C - Arcane Blast</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>30451</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,AB = UnitDebuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Arcane Blast&amp;quot;)
local EvocationStart, EvocationDuration = GetSpellCooldown(12051)
local EvocationCooldown = (EvocationStart + EvocationDuration - GetTime())
if EvocationCooldown &amp;gt; 3 then
 if AB &amp;gt;= 2 then
  return false
 else
  return true
 end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>T - Arcane Missile</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5143</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local AM = UnitBuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Arcane Missiles!&amp;quot;)
local _,_,_,AB = UnitDebuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Arcane Blast&amp;quot;)
if AB &amp;gt;= 2 then
 if AM ~= nil then
  return true
 end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>C - Arcane Missile</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5143</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local AM = UnitBuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Arcane Missiles!&amp;quot;)
local _,_,_,AB = UnitDebuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Arcane Blast&amp;quot;)
local EvocationStart, EvocationDuration = GetSpellCooldown(12051)
local EvocationCooldown = (EvocationStart + EvocationDuration - GetTime())
if EvocationCooldown &amp;gt; 3 then
 if AB &amp;gt;= 2 then
  if AM ~= nil then
   return true
  end
 end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>14000</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>T - Arcane Barrage</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>44425</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,AB = UnitDebuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Arcane Blast&amp;quot;)
local AM = UnitBuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Arcane Missiles!&amp;quot;)
if AB == nil then
 if AM == nil then
  return true
 end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>C - Arcane Barrage</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>44425</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,AB = UnitDebuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Arcane Blast&amp;quot;)
local AM = UnitBuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Arcane Missiles!&amp;quot;)
local EvocationStart, EvocationDuration = GetSpellCooldown(12051)
local EvocationCooldown = (EvocationStart + EvocationDuration - GetTime())
if EvocationCooldown &amp;gt; 3 then
 if AB &amp;gt;= 3 then
  if AM == nil then
   return true
  end
 end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>C - Arcane Blast - Filler</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>30451</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,AB = UnitDebuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Arcane Blast&amp;quot;)
local EvocationStart, EvocationDuration = GetSpellCooldown(12051)
local EvocationCooldown = (EvocationStart + EvocationDuration - GetTime())
if EvocationCooldown &amp;gt; 3 then
 if AB == nil then
  return true
 end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>T - Arcane Blast</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>30451</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,AB = UnitDebuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Arcane Blast&amp;quot;)
local AM = UnitBuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Arcane Missiles!&amp;quot;)
if AB &amp;lt;= 1 then
 return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Buff - Mage Armor</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>6117</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>sMA = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 6117) 
  
if sMA == nil then
 return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target></Ability></MAGE>
```

MAGE_Rotations


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><MAGE><Rotation><RotationName>Arcane</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Make - Mana Gem|Buff - Mage Armor|Buff - Arcane Brilliance|Flame Orb|Buff - Arcane Power|Mirror Image|Use - Mana Gem|B - Arcane Blast|B - Arcane Missile|Evocation|C - Arcane Blast - Filler|C - Arcane Blast|C - Arcane Barrage|C - Arcane Missile</RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>Arcane - Trash</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>T - Arcane Blast Filler|T - Arcane Blast|T - Arcane Barrage|T - Arcane Missile</RotationList></Rotation></MAGE>
```

Please let me know how this works and what can be done to make better.

----------


## waisosrs

> OK i have fixed a few problems with the Arcane rotation. Still think there can be some improvements. During Burn phase i can peak at about 25k dps the that drops to 15k in conserve phase, this is with 359 gear and only self buffs 3 t-11 pieces. The rotation has been fixed to cast an Arcane Missile before it casts Evocation, and to only cast Arcane Power if on a boss and Mirror Image is available to cast next. Also Got Arcane Missile to only cast is atleast two Arcane Blasts have been cast. No more AM casting from and AM proc. 
> 
> I have also renamed a few abilities to hopefully make it a little more clearer.
> 
> MAGE_Abilities
> 
> 
> ```
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><MAGE><Ability><Name>B - Arcane Missile</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5143</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local AM = UnitBuff(&quot;player&quot;, &quot;Arcane Missiles!&quot;)
> ...





This works well for the initial burn phase in beginning, but after the evo it only cast two Arcane Blasts, and then Arcane missiles if up, which kills dps.

So first burn phase 25k dps, after evo and only casting 2 maybe 3 AB before Arcane Missiles, it dropped to 12-13k dps.

----------


## Xcesiuss

Have anyone made a boomkin rotation yet?

----------


## kickmydog

Xelper, I have PM'd you psuedo code for hunter MM shots.

If you could help that would be great.

----------


## machajr

any dk tank rotation ?

----------


## kickmydog

This is an interim fix for the MM rotation. This will fix the MM arcane shot so that it actually fires.

local csStart, csDuration, csEnabled = GetSpellCooldown(53209)
local csCooldown = (csStart + csDuration - GetTime())
local playerFocus = UnitPower("player")


if csCooldown <= 1 then
return false --Chimera Shot is off CD
end


if playerFocus < 80 then
return false --We have less than 80 focus
end


return true

----------


## crystal_tech

> This is an interim fix for the MM rotation. This will fix the MM arcane shot so that it actually fires.
> 
> local csStart, csDuration, csEnabled = GetSpellCooldown(53209)
> local csCooldown = (csStart + csDuration - GetTime())
> local playerFocus = UnitPower("player")
> 
> 
> if csCooldown <= 1 then
> return false --Chimera Shot is off CD
> ...


I think i see a prob with this one. change it to this and remove the last return true statement.



```
if playerFocus <= 80 then
    return false
else
     return true
end
```

or try this


```
if playerFocus >= 80 then
     return true
end
```

----------


## kickmydog

> I think i see a prob with this one. change it to this and remove the last return true statement.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if playerFocus <= 80 then
>     return false
> else
>      return true
> ...


Thank you for double checking the code, I'm not a very good coder, so any help is appreciated.

I was hoping that this code makes Aimed Shot hard cast when you have dynamic haste and above 90% health, but something is not working. Instead it opts for firing off arcane shots when those haste effects are up.




> ```
> local playerFocus = UnitPower("player")
> local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")
> 
> 
> sBL = UnitBuffID("player", 2825)--check for Bloodlust & more than 70 focus
>      
> if sBL ~= nil and playerFocus >= 70 then
> 	return true
> ...

----------


## crystal_tech

to me thats a jumbled mess but an easy fix.

1. declare locals first. you have 2 locals but many more that need the word 'local' in front and need to be moved up.
2. you can chain buff checks to reduce the amount of if then statements

try this:


```
local playerFocus = UnitPower("player")
local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")
local sBL = UnitBuffID("player", 2825)--check for Bloodlust & more than 70 focus
local sAH = UnitBuffID("player", 90355)--check for Ancient Hysteria & more than 70 focus
local sTW = UnitBuffID("player", 80353)--check for Timewarp & more than 70 focus
local sRF = UnitBuffID("player", 3045)--check for Rapid Fire & more than 70 focus
local sHO = UnitBuffID("player", 32182)--check for Heroism & more than 70 focus
local hasMM = UnitBuffID("player", 82926) --fire! buff check

if hasMM ~= nil then
	return true
end

if Unithealth >= 90 and playerFocus >= 70 then
	return true
end

if playerFocus >= 70 then
	if sBL ~= nil or sAH ~= nil or sTW ~= nil or sHO~= nil or sRF ~= nil then
	return true
        end
end
```

It should check for the Fire! Buff and cast it, as well as cast it if the target is above 90% with player focus at or above 70, and do the same check for your focus levels before it checks for lust/rapid fire effects.

Could go another step forward with the code and do this:


```
local playerFocus = UnitPower("player")
local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")
local sBL = UnitBuffID("player", 2825)--check for Bloodlust & more than 70 focus
local sAH = UnitBuffID("player", 90355)--check for Ancient Hysteria & more than 70 focus
local sTW = UnitBuffID("player", 80353)--check for Timewarp & more than 70 focus
local sRF = UnitBuffID("player", 3045)--check for Rapid Fire & more than 70 focus
local sHO = UnitBuffID("player", 32182)--check for Heroism & more than 70 focus
local hasMM = UnitBuffID("player", 82926) --fire! buff check

if hasMM ~= nil then
	return true
end

if playerFocus >= 70 then
	if Unithealth >= 90 then
		return true
	elseif sBL ~= nil or sAH ~= nil or sTW ~= nil or sHO~= nil or sRF ~= nil then
		return true
        else
		return false
	end
end
```

just note I haven't tested the code yet. I'm working on my BM hunter spec right now then I was going to do MM.

----------


## leck

> just note I haven't tested the code yet. I'm working on my BM hunter spec right now then I was going to do MM.


Looking forward to your MM rotation  :Smile:

----------


## kickmydog

> just note I haven't tested the code yet. I'm working on my BM hunter spec right now then I was going to do MM.


Thanks very much for cleaning that up for me. However, I tested the code, the "Fire!" part works great, and enables removing that extra "Aimed Shot if Fire! entry from the rotation edit. The part that does not work is the checking for the dynamic haste part. Since i only had rapid fire to check with, it never once cast aimed shot while rapid fire was up. Not sure as to why. Also checked with bloodlust.

After doublechecking it looks like the "Fire!" part does not work.

----------


## amustrami

Love to see a druid bear and a combat rogue.

----------


## jackus

Any way to add a lot of healing spells at ones? Coz I have a text document with all spells, but they are NOT named its only IDs. Can I add IDs instead of spell names?

----------


## crystal_tech

> Thanks very much for cleaning that up for me. However, I tested the code, the "Fire!" part works great, and enables removing that extra "Aimed Shot if Fire! entry from the rotation edit. The part that does not work is the checking for the dynamic haste part. Since i only had rapid fire to check with, it never once cast aimed shot while rapid fire was up. Not sure as to why. Also checked with bloodlust.
> 
> After doublechecking it looks like the "Fire!" part does not work.


i'm going to work on mm today. My bm is rough but i'm bursting 30k on a dummy and dropping to 13k so I want to get that up a bit before posting it.

----------


## Alachanza

Hi,

I was trying to get an Arms PVE rotation with stance dancing included. Wouldn't be too hard I suppose, having the Taste of Blood buff timer as indicator to when to return to battle stance, but I have some problems regarding the code to stances...

How can I keep track of which stance I am right now in lua code?

My intention was to do something like this (pseudocode):

if taste of blood is active, cast Battle Stance
if battle stance, cast Overpower
if taste of blood is not active, cast Berserker Stance
if berserker stance, return false

It's just an initial idea, I will improve it later, but first... How do I write in lua the sentence "if battle stance, cast Overpower"?

Thanks a lot.

----------


## kickmydog

> i'm going to work on mm today. My bm is rough but i'm bursting 30k on a dummy and dropping to 13k so I want to get that up a bit before posting it.


Couple things to check for on your BM rotation, make sure that it is not using Focus Fire when BW is active or when there is less than 15s left on the BW cooldown, and also probably a good idea not to use BW unless there is 5 stacks of frenzy.

----------


## crystal_tech

yea i'm still fine tuning it but making my MM rotation the main focus right now.

----------


## MeeToo

> Have anyone made a boomkin rotation yet?


If you look through the the posts a few pages back you will find a Resto Druid rotation and one for Feral Cat. I use both and they work great.

----------


## jackus

this program is so sweet  :Smile: 

But when im on my war and I wanna use heroic leap, I cant coz it SPAMS attacks.. Any way to go around that?

Edit REP to you +5

----------


## crystal_tech

try a GetSpellCooldown check and tell it to set to false if on CD or put a hp check before it casts. not the best way to do it but a workaround.

----------


## AdamZZ

> this program is so sweet 
> 
> But when im on my war and I wanna use heroic leap, I cant coz it SPAMS attacks.. Any way to go around that?
> 
> Edit REP to you +5


Heroic Leap needs you to actually click on the ground where you want to jump, and I don't think this bot got that feature.

----------


## Debordes

Anyone happen to be working on a Enhance Shaman PvP or PvE profile?

----------


## vorn10

Hello.
added LoH to rotation, but i discovered when i connect bot to pvp/archeo with that awsome prog it doin much better dmg then bot setup, so started using this with pvpbot(while archeo)  :Wink: 
but my question is:
what should i add to that lua code to not get stuck trying cast f.e. Divine Shield while Forbearance is active.


```
sForbearance=UnitBuffID("player",25771)
local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")

if sForbearance ..................... then <-- no idea how to fill it
            return ???false???
                 if unithealth < 20 then
                       return true
                 end
end
```

----------


## Luciferozzy

Where is the Resto Druid rotation cant find it.

----------


## crystal_tech

healing really shouldn't be a rotation per say as encounters change. not saying its imposable just that it wouldn't be very effective to heal a group/raid with this program.


as for 

```
sForbearance=UnitBuffID("player",25771)
local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")

if sForbearance ..................... then <-- no idea how to fill it
            return ???false???
                 if unithealth < 20 then
                       return true
                 end
end
```

you need to read this Lua 5.1 Reference Manual xelper pointed me to it and it was a great help.
and you need to read down to 2.5.3 as well. as for your code you are returning false before your nested if then statement meaning it would skip it.

try this and let me know if this works for you.


```
sForbearance=UnitBuffID("player",25771)
local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")

if unithealth <= 20 then
	if sForbearance == nil then
		return true
	end
end
```

----------


## MeeToo

> Where is the Resto Druid rotation cant find it.


Haven't seen a Resto rotation yet, just Balanced and Feral Cat

----------


## Luciferozzy

Anny 1 know a script to target lowest health raid member not dead or out of range ?

----------


## Gorthok

I have been watching this thread for about 2 weeks now and today downloaded it and tried it on my DK, Boomkin and Hunter.  So I took the time to register. This is an amazing program I love the potential to make bad good and good amazing. I do have one question or 2. 
What would be the feasibility of coming up with a way to integrate this with something like an Honorbuddy Custom class profile? I mean to have PQRotation override any combat rotations in a profile and still allow any healing in a profile? Right now I am playing with my druid running Honorbuddy on a farming profile while running PQRotation for the combat. It works amazingly well when the druid and faster combat than any Honorbuddy profile I have tried but when it comes to healing Honorbuddy and PQRotation disagree on what should happen and it will stand still and die. Just a thought I was having at the time. 

Thanks  :Smile:  I support this

----------


## 22alec22

does anyone have a good warlock pvp profile?

----------


## matimati

Can someone post the SV hunter profile as i cant find it. i can only find bits of it.

----------


## crystal_tech

I'm working on hunter profiles now. they are rough but get the job done. just in the tweaking part of the set up to get them polished.

----------


## remnever

Any chance this will be ported for mac users?

----------


## jackus

> Heroic Leap needs you to actually click on the ground where you want to jump, and I don't think this bot got that feature.


Yeah I know that. I wanna use it my self. But I cant coz the bot spams buttons. I tyred /use !Heroic Leap. Does not work.

The only way to use it right now is turn off the bot, jump and turn it back on.

Btw could you add F1 to F12 as shortcut keys? Or just a blank place where we could input what ever keys we liked? Eg å ø æ, weird letters like that?

----------


## AdamZZ

> I have been watching this thread for about 2 weeks now and today downloaded it and tried it on my DK, Boomkin and Hunter. So I took the time to register. This is an amazing program I love the potential to make bad good and good amazing. I do have one question or 2. 
> What would be the feasibility of coming up with a way to integrate this with something like an Honorbuddy Custom class profile? I mean to have PQRotation override any combat rotations in a profile and still allow any healing in a profile? Right now I am playing with my druid running Honorbuddy on a farming profile while running PQRotation for the combat. It works amazingly well when the druid and faster combat than any Honorbuddy profile I have tried but when it comes to healing Honorbuddy and PQRotation disagree on what should happen and it will stand still and die. Just a thought I was having at the time. 
> 
> Thanks  I support this


Do not use Honorbuddys custom class system at all, just turn it off or use a custom class with no spells. And then program PQR into healing you when needed.

----------


## Gorthok

> Do not use Honorbuddys custom class system at all, just turn it off or use a custom class with no spells. And then program PQR into healing you when needed.



I wish I knew how to do that, I am just starting to learn programming. :/

----------


## xeomer

I need a profile for both unholy dk pvp where there is necrotic
I will make a large donation will be made ​​if I
thanks

----------


## Tachiean

Hi i'm trying to make a Healing Wave cast on the targeted player if the players hp is less then 90% but i had not luck so far and im very new to lua so im lost can anyone help me out
please.


```
local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")
	if unithealth <= 90  then
		return true
	end
end
```

i have tryed. at the moment it clearing my target and casting it on me.

Healing Wave Spell ID: 331

----------


## RaZz0r

Please can some one make a Elemental shaman single target profile.
I have used this program for a wile now on my warrior alt and its really good.
But i still need of a profile for my main witch is a elemental shaman.
I will rep and all that jazz to the one that makes the profile.

----------


## Milkeh

can anyone have a go at making an rogue assassination rotation profile? would be very handy  :Wink:

----------


## chumii

Hey, first of all - really great stuff going on here.
Tried it on my Shadow Priest, full pvp geared 13-14k dps in zul dungeons (single target!) really nice..

Im not really into lua, but i thought i will give it a shot and try to make a profile for my enhancement shaman. Spell adding, no prob =) but if I just put the spells in the rotation and start it on a dummy, it just spams my searing totem.. doesnt move on to the next spell..
I just added the spell ids, some /startattacks and "return true". What did I miss here? And one more question, how can I make it use Lightning Bolts, only if i have 5 stacks of Maelstrom Weapon up? Sry if that is answered already, but I didnt read all 30 pages..

----------


## frII

Hello everyone,could someone gather all the Pre-Configs?
Maybe Xelper?

----------


## Ruinit

Did this die? Thought there was a mention of an update over the weekend? 1.0.7 still the newest version?

----------


## snapple38

Here is a Bear Tanking Rotation for Single and AoE situations it also has the cat ones too so it wont ruin your current profiles). enjoy. I also added into the cat rotation the ability to go bear if a tank dies to pick up a boss until he is rezzed it will do a standard bear rotation in cat spec. also edited to use berserk in cat spec right away.

Copy into Druid Rotation



```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><DRUID><Rotation><RotationName>Cat</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Faerie Fire (Feral)|Mangle|Savage Roar|Tigers Fury|Berserk|Rake|Ferocious Bite|Rip|Shred|Bear Mangle|Bear Maul|Lacerate|Thrash</RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>CatAOE</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Swipe|Tigers Fury</RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>Bear</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Bear Maul|Bear Mangle|Pulverize|Lacerate|Bear Faerie Fire</RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>Bear AOE</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Bear Maul|Thrash|Bear Swipe|Bear Mangle</RotationList></Rotation></DRUID>
```



Copy into Druid Abilities



```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><DRUID><Ability><Name>Rake</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1822</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local rake, _, _, _, _, _, raketimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 1822, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)

if rake ~= nil then
    if raketimer - GetTime() &amp;lt; 3 then
        return true
    end
else
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Rip</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1079</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local rip, _, _, _, _, _, riptimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 1079, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)
local ripCP = GetComboPoints(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local riphealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)




if rip ~= nil then
    if riphealth &amp;gt; 25 then
        if ripCP == 5 then
            if riptimer - GetTime() &amp;lt; 2 then
                return true
            end
        end
    end
else
    if ripCP == 5 then
        return true
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Shred</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5221</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>-- Check for the debuffs.
local hasCatMangle = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 33876)
local hasBearMangle = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 33878)
local hasTrauma = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 46857)
local hasHemorrhage = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 16511)
local CP = GetComboPoints(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)


-- Just check for all buffs, we have no casting time on Shred so no need for a timer check
if hasCatMangle ~= nil or hasBearMangle ~= nil or hasTrauma ~= nil or hasHemorrhage ~= nil then
    if PQR_NotBehindTarget() then
        return false
    else
        if CP == 5 then
            return false
        else
            return true
        end
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Mangle</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>33876</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>-- Rogues and Warriors can handle it themselves.
local hasCatMangle, _, _, _, _, _, CatMangleTimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 33876)
local hasBearMangle, _, _, _, _, _, BearMangleTimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 33878, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)
local hasTrauma = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 46857)
local hasHemorrhage = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 16511)
local CP = GetComboPoints(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)


if PQR_NotBehindTarget() then
    if CP == 5 then
        return false
    else
        return true
    end
end


-- First, let&amp;apos;s let other people handle their own debuffs
if hasTrauma ~= nil then
    return false
elseif hasHemorrhage ~= nil then
    return false
elseif hasBearMangle ~= nil then
    return false


-- Let us handle it!
elseif hasCatMangle ~= nil or hasBearMangle ~= nil then
    -- Check the timer
    if CatMangleTimer - GetTime() &amp;lt; 1 then
        return true
    end
else
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Faerie Fire (Feral)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>16857</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local FF, _, _, _, _, _, timer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 91565)
local FFstart, FFduration, FFenabled = GetSpellCooldown(16857)
local FFcooldown = (FFstart + FFduration - GetTime())


if FF == nil then
    if FFcooldown &amp;gt; 0 then
        return false
    else
        return true
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Savage Roar</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>52610</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,SavageRoar = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 62071)
local srCP = GetComboPoints(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local rip, _, _, _, _, _, riptimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 1079, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)


if SavageRoar ~= nil then
    return false
else
if rip ~= nil then
    if srCP &amp;gt;= 1 then
        if riptimer - GetTime() &amp;gt;= 5 then
            return true
        end
    end
end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Ferocious Bite</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>22568</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local fbrip, _, _, _, _, _, fbtimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 1079, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)
local fbCP = GetComboPoints(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local fbhealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local fbenergy = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100


if fbhealth &amp;lt;= 25 then
    if fbrip ~= nil then
        if fbCP == 5 then
            return true
        end
    end
else
    if fbrip ~= nil then
        if fbtimer - GetTime() &amp;gt; 7 and fbenergy &amp;gt;= 60 and fbCP == 5 then
            return true
        end
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Berserk</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>50334</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _, _, _, BS = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 50334)
local BSstart, BSduration = GetSpellCooldown(50334)
local BScooldown = (BSstart + BSduration - GetTime())
local bsEnergy = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100
local bsHealth = UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) * 100
local levelcheck = UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)


if levelcheck == -1 or levelcheck &amp;gt;= 80 then
    if BScooldown &amp;gt; 0 then
        return false
    else
        if bsHealth &amp;gt; 50 then
            return true
        end
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Tigers Fury</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5217</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,TF = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 5217)
local TFstart, TFduration = GetSpellCooldown(5217)
local TFcooldown = (TFstart + TFduration - GetTime())
local tfEnergy = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100


if TF ~= nil then
    return false
else
    if TFcooldown &amp;gt; 0 then
        return false
    else
        if tfEnergy &amp;lt; 40 then
            return true
        end
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Swipe</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>62078</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,BS = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 50334)
local energy = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100


if BS ~= nil then
    if energy &amp;gt;= 22 then
        return true
    end
else
    if energy &amp;gt;= 45 then
        return true
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Bear Mangle</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>33878</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Bear Faerie Fire</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>16857</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Bear Maul</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>6807</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Lacerate</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>33745</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Pulverize</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>80313</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _, _, _, LacerateCount = UnitDebuff(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Lacerate&amp;quot;)
if LacerateCount ~= nil then
	if LacerateCount == 3 then
		return true
	end
else
	return false;
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Thrash</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>77758</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Bear Swipe</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>779</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability></DRUID>
```



---------- Post added at 01:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:21 PM ----------

here is a Combat Rogue PVE does about 20k in 359 gear use cooldown at your discretion. enjoy.

Rotation



```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><ROGUE><Rotation><RotationName>Combat PVE</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>SnD|Eviscerate|Sinister Strike|Revealing Strike</RotationList></Rotation></ROGUE>
```







Abilities




```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><ROGUE><Ability><Name>Sinister Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1752</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local sinisterstrikeCP = GetComboPoints(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)



if sinisterstrikeCP &amp;lt;= 3 then
   return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>SnD</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5171</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local sliceanddice, _, _, _, _, _, sliceanddicetimer = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 5171)

if sliceanddice ~= nil then
    if sliceanddicetimer - GetTime() &amp;lt; 2 then
        return true
    end
else
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Eviscerate</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>2098</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local eviscerateCP = GetComboPoints(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)



if eviscerateCP == 5 then
   return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Revealing Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>84617</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local revealingstrike, _, _, _, _, _, revealingstriketimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 84617)

if revealingstrike ~= nil then
    if revealingstrike - GetTime() &amp;gt; 1 then
        return true
    end
else
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Recuperate</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>73651</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,recuperate = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 73651)
local recuperateCP = GetComboPoints(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local health = UnitHealth(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100



if recuperate ~= nil then
    return false
else
if health &amp;lt; 95 then
   if recuperateCP &amp;gt;= 5 then
     return true
   end
end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>WOTF</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>7744</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local fear, _, _, _, _, _, feartimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 5782)
local willoftheforsakencooldown = (willoftheforsakenstart + willoftheforsakenduration - GetTime())


if willoftheforsakencooldown &amp;gt; 0 then
        return false
else
if fear ~= nil then
    if fear - GetTime() &amp;gt; 1 then
        return true
    end
else
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability></ROGUE>
```

----------


## paveley

Nice one Snapple, will try it at once. Thanks Bud.

----------


## AdamZZ

> Here is a Bear Tanking Rotation for Single and AoE situations it also has the cat ones too so it wont ruin your current profiles). enjoy. I also added into the cat rotation the ability to go bear if a tank dies to pick up a boss until he is rezzed it will do a standard bear rotation in cat spec. also edited to use berserk in cat spec right away.


Reason I programmed it to wait with using Berserk were because I didn't want it to Berkserk right at the start is because it lowers your DPS and also it will help your tank to keep aggro.

----------


## EETEE

Been using the stock affliction set up and man it's great for PvP botting. Everything works great!

----------


## Button

Been auto leaving Instances and Battlegrounds randomly for some reason while using this but its not often at all. On the other hand it is freaking amazing!! Pulling 27k dps in Zandalaris with the frost rotation with 356 ilvl

----------


## crystal_tech

I've been busy with some RL stuff atm but i'm still working on rotations. nice to hear that the aff rotation is working well. Hunter is about 90% done. Just need to add some checks and what nots to perfect it. I just need a list of what doesn't have a rotation so far and I'll start working on them. I'm hearing requests for Shammys so that will prob be the next one I do after hunters are finished.

----------


## paveley

Super Crystal!, if i could wish something for christmas it would be a blood dk tank rotation ^^

----------


## kickmydog

> I've been busy with some RL stuff atm but i'm still working on rotations. nice to hear that the aff rotation is working well. Hunter is about 90% done. Just need to add some checks and what nots to perfect it. I just need a list of what doesn't have a rotation so far and I'll start working on them. I'm hearing requests for Shammys so that will prob be the next one I do after hunters are finished.


Let me know if you need someone to test the hunter ones for you.

----------


## 22alec22

> I've been busy with some RL stuff atm but i'm still working on rotations. nice to hear that the aff rotation is working well. Hunter is about 90% done. Just need to add some checks and what nots to perfect it. I just need a list of what doesn't have a rotation so far and I'll start working on them. I'm hearing requests for Shammys so that will prob be the next one I do after hunters are finished.


I am loving the affliction DPS as well. great job. However, could you please make a pvp version of that rotation? I am simply too challenged to figure it out. haha. basically all that needs to happen is have fear programmed in it somehow, but i have no idea what to do =D

----------


## crystal_tech

what kind of pvp are you looking for the Aff Lock? 2,3,5s, or bgs? If your in the arenas main thing to watch then is focus for the cc the lock can do thats not a prob, finding the best way to manage DR is the issue and a way to track trinkets.

i guess I'll play with it.
I'm thinking of adding a counter with a timer to track DR inside the code for fear.
something like this maybe


```
local hasFear = UnitDebuff("target", "5782", "player")
local castcount = 0
if castcount <=3 then
     castcount = castcount + 1
     if hasFear ~= then
          return true
     end
esleif castcount >=4 then
     castcount = 0
     return false
end
```

that would be the basic framework to manage DR. Its not tested nor complete; still prob needs a wait timer.
What it should do is this:
checks how many times you've casted the spell > if casted less than 3 times then cast it. if you casted 3 times then stop and reset counter. this is where the timer part needs to be added in. as it will reset the amount casted and infinite loop starts.

----------


## Tachiean

> Hi i'm trying to make a Healing Wave cast on the targeted player if the players hp is less then 90% but i had not luck so far and im very new to lua so im lost can anyone help me out
> please.
> 
> 
> ```
> local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")
> 	if unithealth <= 90  then
> 		return true
> 	end
> ...


Still needing help anyone......

----------


## Luciferozzy

So far I have. 
/script TargetUnit("player"); for a=1,GetNumPartyMembers() do t="target"; p="party"..a; if ( UnitHealth(p) > 1 and UnitHealth(t)/UnitHealthMax(t) > UnitHealth(p)/UnitHealthMax(p) ) then TargetUnit(p) end end /script CastSpellByName("Nourish")


But it dosent consider out of range ppl and dead ppl and cant get it to work in raids,

----------


## Ruinit

> I've been busy with some RL stuff atm but i'm still working on rotations. nice to hear that the aff rotation is working well. Hunter is about 90% done. Just need to add some checks and what nots to perfect it. I just need a list of what doesn't have a rotation so far and I'll start working on them. I'm hearing requests for Shammys so that will prob be the next one I do after hunters are finished.


Ele/Ehn Shammy would be nice. I thought there was going to be a new release that had all the current rotations included.

----------


## Tachiean

Luciferozzy is that working in a instance party?

----------


## SprayPlaster

Seems like crystal_tech has helped quite a few people here, don't forget to rep if someone's posts help you!

----------


## crystal_tech

> Still needing help anyone......


I would like you to test this code for your healing wave



```
local party1hp = 100 * UnitHealth("party1") / UnitHealthMax("party1")
local party2hp = 100 * UnitHealth("party2") / UnitHealthMax("party2")
local party3hp = 100 * UnitHealth("party3") / UnitHealthMax("party3")
local party4hp = 100 * UnitHealth("party4") / UnitHealthMax("party4")
local party5hp = 100 * UnitHealth("party5") / UnitHealthMax("party5")
local unitone = "party1"
local partytwo = "party2
local partythree = "party3"
local partyfour = "party4"
local partyfive= "party5"
local inRange = 0
local inRange1 = 0
local inRange2 = 0
local inRange3 = 0
local inRange4 = 0

if UnitExists(unitone) and UnitIsVisible(unitone) and UnitIsFriend(unitone) then
   inRange = IsSpellInRange("Healing Wave",unitone)

elseif UnitExists(unittwo) and UnitIsVisible(unittwo) and UnitIsFriend(unittwo) then
   inRange1 = IsSpellInRange("Healing Wave",unittwo)

elseif UnitExists(unitthree) and UnitIsVisible(unitthree) and UnitIsFriend(unitthree) then
   inRange2 = IsSpellInRange("Healing Wave",unitthree)

elseif UnitExists(unitfour) and UnitIsVisible(unitfour) and UnitIsFriend(unitfour) then
   inRange3 = IsSpellInRange("Healing Wave",unitfour)

elseif UnitExists(unitfive) and UnitIsVisible(unitfive) and UnitIsFriend(unitfive) then
   inRange4 = IsSpellInRange("Healing Wave",unitfive)
end

if inRange==1 then
	if party1hp <= 90  then
		return true
	end
end

if inRange1==1 then
	if party2hp <= 90  then
		return true
	end
end

if inRange2==1 then
	if party3hp <= 90  then
		return true
	end
end

if inRange3==1 then
	if party4hp <= 90  then
		return true
	end
end

if inRange4==1 then
	if party5hp <= 90  then
		return true
	end
end
```

this checks for range/los and if they are friendly, IE not controlled. I think i found your problem with your code if you wish to keep using that.
change your local to something other than untihealth try unithp = 100..... and change it in the if then statement and it should work. See you are trying to set Unithealth to itself and causing it to break. Sorry if it took abit.

my wife went to the hospital yesterday do to high blood pressure and shes nearly nine month pregnant; doesn't help that I had a root canal the same day, and our two year old is bouncing off the walls. And I'm trying to get power back to my repair shop at the same time. But know that I'm still here working on things. I just wonder where xelper ran off to.

----------


## matimati

Im so looking forward to giving the MM & SV hunter ones a try

----------


## kickmydog

> my wife went to the hospital yesterday do to high blood pressure and shes nearly nine month pregnant; doesn't help that I had a root canal the same day, and our two year old is bouncing off the walls. And I'm trying to get power back to my repair shop at the same time. But know that I'm still here working on things. I just wonder where xelper ran off to.


Sorry i hear that. Best wishes.

----------


## 22alec22

> what kind of pvp are you looking for the Aff Lock? 2,3,5s, or bgs? If your in the arenas main thing to watch then is focus for the cc the lock can do thats not a prob, finding the best way to manage DR is the issue and a way to track trinkets.
> 
> i guess I'll play with it.
> I'm thinking of adding a counter with a timer to track DR inside the code for fear.
> something like this maybe
> 
> 
> ```
> local hasFear = UnitDebuff("target", "5782", "player")
> ...


Im mostly goin for BG's. But im probably gonna need arenas at some point haha.

If i add that code will it cast fear? Or is that just the timer code?

----------


## crystal_tech

well to get ya going in bgs



```
local hasFear = UnitDebuff("target", "5782", "player")
local inRange = 0
local unit = "target"
if UnitExists(unit) and UnitIsVisible(unit) and UnitIsEnemy(unit) then
   inRange = IsSpellInRange("Fear",unit)
end

if inRange==1 then
     if hasFear ~= nil then
          return true
     end
end
```

it should check for range/los/enemy on your current target then if your target matches range/los/enemy it will then check for fear debuff. If it can't find it it will cast it. if your target is feared then it will skip it. It does not take DR into account. And this code is for the warlocks fear spell (spellid:5782).

One thing i wish xepler did was put in a hot key that pauses the spamming until the key is released.

----------


## 22alec22

awesome =D thanks. Cant wait to see what u come up with in the end. haha. +rep on both ur replys.

----------


## Milkeh

the rogue combat is amazing, now if ya can do a Assassination profile that would be amazing +D

----------


## 22alec22

> well to get ya going in bgs
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local hasFear = UnitDebuff("target", "5782", "player")
> local inRange = 0
> local unit = "target"
> if UnitExists(unit) and UnitIsVisible(unit) and UnitIsEnemy(unit) then
> ...


I made basically an exact copy of the normal affliction rotation, which worked, but then i added the fear ability and it no longer does anything. It just stands there. lol. Do you know why this would happen?

Edit: after putting fear at the bottom instead of the top it worked. However it does not cast fear. i get the following error:

Date: 2011-08-04 16:46:31
ID: 2
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string "PQR_SetupTable() function pqrFunc0() --we ..."] line 131:
Usage: UnitIsEnemy("unit", "otherUnit")
Debug:
[C]: ?
[C]: UnitIsEnemy()
[string "PQR_SetupTable() function pqrFunc0() --we ..."]:131: ?()
[string "..."]:87: PQR_NextAbility()
[string "..."]:112: PQR_CastNext()
[string "..."]:181: ExecuteBot()
[string "..."]:16:
[string "..."]:2

----------


## amustrami

I didn't know there was a rogue combat yet, where?

----------


## crystal_tech

odd i'll look into it.

----------


## snapple38

> the rogue combat is amazing, now if ya can do a Assassination profile that would be amazing +D


 :Wink:  thank you. I'll see what I can do this week.

----------


## Tachiean

> I would like you to test this code for your healing wave
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local party1hp = 100 * UnitHealth("party1") / UnitHealthMax("party1")
> local party2hp = 100 * UnitHealth("party2") / UnitHealthMax("party2")
> local party3hp = 100 * UnitHealth("party3") / UnitHealthMax("party3")
> local party4hp = 100 * UnitHealth("party4") / UnitHealthMax("party4")
> ...


I'm geting this error 

Date: 2011-08-05 12:57:52
ID: 156
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string "PQR_SetupTable() function pqrFunc0() local party1hp = 100 * Un..."] line 7:
unfinished string near '"party2'
Debug:
(tail call): ?
(tail call): ?
[C]: ?


Very sorry to hear about your wife. Hope she gets well soon.

----------


## Milkeh

> thank you. I'll see what I can do this week.


nice one dude, your a superstar +1REP from me =D

----------


## darkriderking

The marksman profile didn't work too well for me at the start so i tweaked it, my hunter does 10k dps currently with 320ilvl gear. the rapid fire does not seem to work at all, i put 180 as the delay, removed the pet cast and it wont work.. idk if i should even change the delay for cooldown or if thats the delay before casting but it hasn't worked either time =/, anyway thanks for the program working pretty good besides that!

----------


## Canbus

*Very nice software you have made there  +rep to you sir.*

----------


## lostwalker

How do I make these in to xml files to add to the profiles folder? thx




> Here is a Bear Tanking Rotation for Single and AoE situations it also has the cat ones too so it wont ruin your current profiles). enjoy. I also added into the cat rotation the ability to go bear if a tank dies to pick up a boss until he is rezzed it will do a standard bear rotation in cat spec. also edited to use berserk in cat spec right away.
> 
> Copy into Druid Rotation
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><DRUID><Rotation><RotationName>Cat</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Faerie Fire (Feral)|Mangle|Savage Roar|Tigers Fury|Berserk|Rake|Ferocious Bite|Rip|Shred|Bear Mangle|Bear Maul|Lacerate|Thrash</RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>CatAOE</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Swipe|Tigers Fury</RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>Bear</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Bear Maul|Bear Mangle|Pulverize|Lacerate|Bear Faerie Fire</RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>Bear AOE</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Bear Maul|Thrash|Bear Swipe|Bear Mangle</RotationList></Rotation></DRUID>
> ```
> ...

----------


## amustrami

> How do I make these in to xml files to add to the profiles folder? thx


Copy the entire code from the code box. Edit the .xml file in the profile folder with notepad. Delete everthing that is in the original file and repalce it with the new code.

----------


## lostwalker

Thx, will do =)

---------- Post added at 07:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:56 AM ----------

A question about the demo lock builds.. none of them seem to use life drain or health funnel when the toon/pet is low on health. Could this be added?

Also, I saw an arcane mage profile, but did anyone make a fire profile?

And to all the hunters out there.. how are the profiles MM/Srv?

Great program and thanks to all the coders out there sharing what they made. =)

----------


## Canbus

*This is great, love it, I found one problem, I play warrior and after some time it just won't autoattack, meaning, if battleshout is on cd and I have no rage it won't attack.*

----------


## BulletsFly

This is a great program and I use it nearly every day with no problems. It gets me comfortably at the top of the Damage meters and It got me 18k on Cho'gall and 20-24k on ZA/ZG bosses.

Are there going to be any new features on the program?

-BulletsFly

----------


## crystal_tech

For the question about health funnel. I tried running it and the problem with that spell is it loses your target during cast to target the pet. as for the drain life spell I can write that up here in a bit. I'm going to set the threshold to 25% health if thats too low then I'll bump it up to 35%. Only problem is dps will drop and the rotations I've made are for raid/group dps so you shouldn't need to heal yourself with those spells.

edit: heres the non-soulburn drain life code:
Name it this: *All: Drain Life** spellid("689"), delay 200ms*
put it up near life tap in the rotation.
could add /use health stone in the macro to get more healing



```
local myHealth = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")
if myHealth <= 35 then
	return true
end
```


as for the warrior rotations; I didn't create those but you may try to add '/cast !auto attack' to your attack spells in the macro part. this way it shouldn't turn off on you.

as for the healing wave i missed a " in the local after party2 heres the fix to that problem.


```
local party1hp = 100 * UnitHealth("party1") / UnitHealthMax("party1")
local party2hp = 100 * UnitHealth("party2") / UnitHealthMax("party2")
local party3hp = 100 * UnitHealth("party3") / UnitHealthMax("party3")
local party4hp = 100 * UnitHealth("party4") / UnitHealthMax("party4")
local party5hp = 100 * UnitHealth("party5") / UnitHealthMax("party5")
local unitone = "party1"
local partytwo = "party2"
local partythree = "party3"
local partyfour = "party4"
local partyfive= "party5"
local inRange = 0
local inRange1 = 0
local inRange2 = 0
local inRange3 = 0
local inRange4 = 0

if UnitExists(unitone) and UnitIsVisible(unitone) and UnitIsFriend(unitone) then
   inRange = IsSpellInRange("Healing Wave",unitone)

elseif UnitExists(unittwo) and UnitIsVisible(unittwo) and UnitIsFriend(unittwo) then
   inRange1 = IsSpellInRange("Healing Wave",unittwo)

elseif UnitExists(unitthree) and UnitIsVisible(unitthree) and UnitIsFriend(unitthree) then
   inRange2 = IsSpellInRange("Healing Wave",unitthree)

elseif UnitExists(unitfour) and UnitIsVisible(unitfour) and UnitIsFriend(unitfour) then
   inRange3 = IsSpellInRange("Healing Wave",unitfour)

elseif UnitExists(unitfive) and UnitIsVisible(unitfive) and UnitIsFriend(unitfive) then
   inRange4 = IsSpellInRange("Healing Wave",unitfive)
end

if inRange==1 then
	if party1hp <= 90  then
		return true
	end
end

if inRange1==1 then
	if party2hp <= 90  then
		return true
	end
end

if inRange2==1 then
	if party3hp <= 90  then
		return true
	end
end

if inRange3==1 then
	if party4hp <= 90  then
		return true
	end
end

if inRange4==1 then
	if party5hp <= 90  then
		return true
	end
end
```

Let me know if that fixes that.

----------


## Ruinit

> For the question about health funnel. I tried running it and the problem with that spell is it loses your target during cast to target the pet. as for the drain life spell I can write that up here in a bit. I'm going to set the threshold to 25% health if thats too low then I'll bump it up to 35%. Only problem is dps will drop and the rotations I've made are for raid/group dps so you shouldn't need to heal yourself with those spells.
> 
> edit: heres the non-soulburn drain life code:
> Name it this: *All: Drain Life** spellid("689"), delay 200ms*
> put it up near life tap in the rotation.
> could add /use health stone in the macro to get more healing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems your the only one working on this ....lol Thanks for your efforts Xhelper seems to have diapered and this had really great promise  :Frown: .

----------


## crystal_tech

I'm sure xelper will be back, RL > Games. It just seems that I have just enough time to help out where I can.

---------- Post added at 07:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:21 PM ----------

Its time!

I'm releasing my hunter rotations!

However, they are not 100% done and they are only single target. The reason I'm releasing them is that I need some feedback on them. Bugs/errors/comments/etc.

*Notes:*
*All:*
Aspect switching is up to you (still working that one out).
Hunter's Mark is up to you. (still working on this as well.)

*SV:*
If you don't have access to Cobra there is a Steady Shot in the list that you can replace it with.

*MM:*
In my testing SS dropped once due to lag.
In my testing ISS dropped repeatedly but due to lag on my end (one of the things I want tested.)
*
BM:*
I tested with a spirit beast and a cat. 1k dps difference its weird. gogo SB loque!
would recommend getting an addon that stops error spam.

I'm marking this release at v.0.98b and v.0.98c will have the AoE rotations

*Here's the Link*: *v.0.98b* *http://tinyurl.com/4y85xkf*

----------


## kickmydog

> Hunter's Mark is up to you. (still working on this as well.)


Here is the code i use for my own.



```
local hmDebuff = UnitAura("target", "Hunter's Mark", nil, "PLAYER|HARMFUL")
if hmDebuff == nil then
	return true
end
```

Is there a way make Bestial Wrath check that you have 5 stacks of frenzy and no rapid fire. Also making sure that Rapid Fire and Focus Fire does not go off when Bestial Wrath is active. This would improve BM dps.

----------


## crystal_tech

Thank you for the hunter's mark code. I've added and given credit.

Also, I've added the checks you wanted, kickmydog.

It waits till 5 stacks of frenzy before casting Bestial Wrath
It will not consume the stacks of frenzy (aka cast Focus Fire) until Bestial Wrath ends.
Rapid Fire will only cast if the Player is not under the 'The Beast Within' effect.

I'm pulling a steady 11k on the raid dummy at ilvl 349 as bm.

Link to the fixes here: v.0.98.5b http://tinyurl.com/4y85xkf

----------


## 22alec22

any word on why fear wasn't working? i have no idea. lol

----------


## crystal_tech

```
local hasFear = UnitDebuff("target", "5782", "player")
local inRange = 0
local unit = "target"
if UnitExists(unit) and UnitIsVisible(unit) and UnitIsEnemy(unit) then
   inRange = IsSpellInRange("Fear",unit)
end

if inRange==1 then
     if hasFear ~= nil then
          return true
     end
end
```

this should work just doesn't keep dr in mind.

----------


## Xelper

Don't worry, I am still around! Work has been a bitch, but the stuff keeping me busy and traveling is almost over... Is there a rar or zip compilation of profiles people released? 

I promise to upload the new version this weekend.  :Smile:

----------


## wuzbob

I need an ELE PVE setup badly!! please come through for me guys i suck at this. Will +rep!

----------


## kickmydog

> I need an ELE PVE setup badly!! please come through for me guys i suck at this. Will +rep!


Crystal_tech any ideas on if it is possible to pull spellinfo on the casting speed? I was thinking that maybe a better way of using aimed shot is have it check if the cast time on aimed shot is below a certain point, if so it starts to hard cast aimed shot as a dump instead of arcane shot, as well as using the 90% health 70 focus thing.

Currently I have to use two different rotations when i raid, one for hard casting aimed shot, and one when not hard casting aimed shot.

With regards to a multishot rotation I would suggest the following:

MM

Kill Shot
Aimed Shot!
Multishot
Steady Shot

SV

Kill Shot
Multishot
Explosive Shot (only from lock and loads)
Cobra Shot

BM

Kill Shot
Bestial Wrath
Multishot
Fervor
Cobra Shot

Rinse and repeat. This is what I use currently on my own rotations and it works wonders.

I also have a MM PVP rotation

Concussive Shot*
Hunter's Mark
Serpent Sting
Aimed Shot!
Chimera Shot*
Steady Shot*
Frost Trap*

Big problem though is how to get concussive to not cast if the target has concussive barrage, or frost trap. * these currently have no special code, just standard "return true".

Now I was thinking about the problem you were having with Improved Steady Shot. How about a separate Steady Shot "ability" that is a higher priority on the rotation that checks ISS time. If the time is lower than say 2s it forces a Steady Shot cast.

----------


## vorn10

how to check if buff is on weapon like Flametongue?
omgomgomg iam so #@%#@ proud about myself  :Big Grin: 


```
FW = GetWeaponEnchantInfo("player",8024) 

if FW == nil then
	return true
end
```

Wuzbob iam working on it maybe today will release for elemental shaman. Just watch thread.

----------


## matimati

> Don't worry, I am still around! Work has been a bitch, but the stuff keeping me busy and traveling is almost over... *Is there a rar or zip compilation of profiles people released*? 
> 
> I promise to upload the new version this weekend.



Not that ive seen, and i read this thread quite often  :Smile:

----------


## vorn10

So there is what i did for elemental shaman. If u see something to improve just do it.
For best working buff up urself before combat, totems try too put before combat. Cuz when i started combat with nothing it is losing dps and proces.
Abilities:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><SHAMAN><Ability><Name>Flame Shock</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>8050</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local FS, _, _, _, _, _, timer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 8050, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)

if FS ~= nil then
	if timer - GetTime() &amp;lt; 2 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Lightning Shield</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>324</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>sLS = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 324) 

if sLS == nil then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Lava Burst</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>51505</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Lightnin Bolt</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>403</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Earth Shock</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>8042</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,LSCount = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 324)

if LSCount ~= nil then
	if LSCount &amp;gt;= 7 then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Unleash Elements</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>73680</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Flametongue wep</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>8024</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>FW = GetWeaponEnchantInfo(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,8024) 

if FW == nil then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Thunderstorm</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>51490</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local unitmana = 100 * UnitMana(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitManaMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

if unitmana &amp;lt; 90 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Totems</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>66842</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>AirTotem=UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,77746)
FireTotem=UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,3738)
if AirTotem==nil or FireTotem==nil then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Chain Lightning</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>421</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability></SHAMAN>
```

Rotations:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><SHAMAN><Rotation><RotationName>Enhance</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList></RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>Elemental</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Lightning Shield|Flametongue wep|Totems|Thunderstorm|Flame Shock|Unleash Elements|Lava Burst|Lightnin Bolt|Earth Shock</RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>Elemental AoE</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Thunderstorm|Lightning Shield|Chain Lightning|Flametongue wep|Flame Shock|Totems|Unleash Elements|Lava Burst|Earth Shock|Lightnin Bolt</RotationList></Rotation></SHAMAN>
```

Elemental Mastery is out of GCD so use ur own when needed and if u wanna BL up just spam as much as possible until poped up.
Will work for more like tremor on fear (anyway is it possible? i supose have to add every fear spell to code right?)

----------


## crystal_tech

Later today, I'll run thru the thread and collect all the rotations and upload them to my server for ya xelper. 

I'll work on it kickmydog, API GetSpellInfo - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft should return casttime in ms. I'm just not 100% clear on what your asking me to do.
something like this: if asCasttime <= 200ms(modied by haste effects) then return true else return false?

I'll add the AoEs later today.

As for the higher priorty SS for refresh, I've coded that just not in the release version, really buggy atm.

----------


## kickmydog

> Later today, I'll run thru the thread and collect all the rotations and upload them to my server for ya xelper. 
> 
> I'll work on it kickmydog, API GetSpellInfo - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft should return casttime in ms. I'm just not 100% clear on what your asking me to do.
> something like this: if asCasttime <= 200ms(modied by haste effects) then return true else return false?
> 
> I'll add the AoEs later today.
> 
> As for the higher priorty SS for refresh, I've coded that just not in the release version, really buggy atm.


For the haste thing, basically when Aimed Shot is below a certain cast time threshold the bot hard casts Aimed Shot instead of Arcane Shot. For example when you have Rapid fire, bloodlust, heroism, ancient hysteria, or any other type of speed buffs like from trinkets. This forgoes any checks for buffs and should in my opinion simplify the use of Aimed Shot in haste situations.

----------


## 22alec22

> ```
> local hasFear = UnitDebuff("target", "5782", "player")
> local inRange = 0
> local unit = "target"
> if UnitExists(unit) and UnitIsVisible(unit) and UnitIsEnemy(unit) then
>    inRange = IsSpellInRange("Fear",unit)
> end
> 
> if inRange==1 then
> ...


Im still getting that error and i have no idea why. have u tried it yourself? Im thinking maybe im setting it up wrong

----------


## cokx

Hi, great work on this!
BUT if you could make a option between an ispressed or the activate function... this would be great. Cause i bound the keys to my mouse and i always have to deactivate them before i can make a heroic leap or something.

Delay for All Interrupt? from > till 

I really dont understand much about LUA so maybe someone could help me.

For warriors:
In the standard ARMS PVP profile, the program applies hamstring when there is no slowdebuff, but it is possible to say, reapply when hamstring or an equal 50% slow effekt <0,5sec. Dont apply when the target is stunned and the stun is >0,5sec and there is no snare or root effect. dont applie on root effect >0.5sec

the second thing is, only use colossus smash when the colossus smash debuff isnt active! else its a dps loss

use victory rush when your health is below 90% or your rage <15


For Warlocks:

Cast on move ! Not only the felbolt. All dots which can be applied while moving for the primary target and the focus target and after that the felbolt. For PVP we need this and on your primary target should always be the curse of shadow buff and on your focustarget if its in range there should be Tongues or the -10% regen debuff.


sorry for my english, i hope you could understand me.

----------


## kickmydog

I noticed an incredibly useful feature while looking through the code you uploaded Crystal_Tech. This bot would allow aspecting twisting for movement fights. For example Steady/Cobra Shot could be set to always cast while aspect of the fox is up. While Arcane, Chimera, Kill Command, Multi-shot any other instant could be set to cast aspect of the hawk. This would enable the building of a separate but equally useful "movement" rotations for hunters.

So "Movement Steady Shot" for example would have /cast !Aspect Of The Fox

This will increase the selection of focus building shots, but i think will give greater flexibility for hunters to pick a rotation depending on the fight.

----------


## arons4

Been working on a profile for assassination rogues and so far this is what i got:

1. It casts rupture if its down or less than 2 seconds left, using however many combo points you have.
2. It casts slice and dice if its down or less than 2 seconds left, using however many combo points you have.
3. It casts envenom with at least 4 combo points and 4 stacks of deadly poison on target.
4. It casts eviscerate with at least 4 combo points.
5. It uses mutilate to build combo points.

You have to use vanish(and garrote) and vendetta on your own.

Whats left?
Making it backstab when target is bellow 35% health(and therefor making it not cast mutilate).
Making it garrote when stealthed and behind target.
Making envenom not clip the envenom buff(unless energy is about to cap)

ROGUE_Abilities


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><ROGUE><Ability><Name>SnD</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5171</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local sliceanddice, _, _, _, _, _, sliceanddicetimer = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 5171)

if sliceanddice ~= nil then
    if sliceanddicetimer - GetTime() &amp;lt; 2 then
        return true
    end
else
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Eviscerate</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>2098</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local eviscerateCP = GetComboPoints(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)



if eviscerateCP &amp;gt;= 4 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Mutilate</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1329</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local mutilateCP = GetComboPoints(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)



if mutilateCP &amp;lt;= 4 then
   return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Recuperate</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>73651</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,recuperate = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 73651)
local recuperateCP = GetComboPoints(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local health = UnitHealth(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100



if recuperate ~= nil then
    return false
else
if recuperateCP &amp;gt;= 3 then
	return true
end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Rupture</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1943</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local rupture, _, _, _, _, _, rupturetimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 1943, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)
local ruptureCP = GetComboPoints(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)




if rupture ~= nil then
	if ruptureCP &amp;gt;= 1 then
		if rupturetimer - GetTime() &amp;lt; 2 then
		return true
	end
end
else
	if ruptureCP &amp;gt;= 1 then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Envenom</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>32645</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local EnvenomCP = GetComboPoints(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local _,_,_,EnvenomDP = UnitDebuff(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Deadly Poison&amp;quot;)
local EnvenomBuff = UnitBuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Envenom&amp;quot;)

if EnvenomCP &amp;gt;= 4 then
	if EnvenomDP &amp;gt;= 4 then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability></ROGUE>
```

ROGUE_Rotations


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><ROGUE><Rotation><RotationName>Assassination</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Rupture|SnD|Envenom|Eviscerate|Mutilate</RotationList></Rotation></ROGUE>
```

Any help and suggestions are greatly appriciated.

----------


## kickmydog

Crystal_Tech,

Very minor suggestion for an improvement in the BM ability Fervor. currently I believe it checks player focus, but not the pet focus. Since it gives 50 focus to both the player and pet might i suggest that it checks both before using the ability. This is very tiny and I'm not sure it is worth the hassle but I thought it was something I should point out.

Xelper,

I have been having some real issues with the bot. I have been using Crystal_Tech's abilities and code slightly modified to include Aspect dancing. However, when I press the hot key to switch from one rotation to the next the following happens:

1. Chat box reports rotation change.
2. No change in the rotation actually occurs.

I try it over and over, no matter the rotation selected it seems to stay fixed on the previous rotation. Only a full restart of the bot enables a rotation switch, at which point if i try to change rotation again it gets stuck again.



```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><HUNTER><Ability><Name>BM: Intimidation</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>24394</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>All: Hunter&amp;apos;s Mark</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1130</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local hmDebuff = UnitAura(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Hunter&amp;apos;s Mark&amp;quot;, nil, &amp;quot;PLAYER|HARMFUL&amp;quot;)
if hmDebuff == nil then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>MM: Aimed Shot</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>19434</SpellID><Actions>/cast !Aspect of the Hawk|/cast !Auto Shot</Actions><Lua>llocal hasFire = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;82926&amp;quot;)
local myFocus = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)
local unitHp = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)

if hasFire ~= nil then
	return true
end

if unitHp &amp;gt;= 90 and myFocus &amp;gt;= 70  then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>BM: Bestial Wrath</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>19574</SpellID><Actions>/cast Rabid|/cast Call of the Wild|/use 13|/use 14|/cast Blood Fury</Actions><Lua>local _, _, _, FrenzyCount = UnitBuff(&amp;quot;pet&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Frenzy Effect&amp;quot;)

if FrenzyCount == 5 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>MM: Arcane Shot</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>3044</SpellID><Actions>/cast !Aspect of the Hawk|/cast !Auto Shot</Actions><Lua>local duration = GetSpellCooldown(&amp;quot;Chimera Shot&amp;quot;)
local myFocus = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

if duration &amp;gt;= 5 and myFocus &amp;gt;= 66 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>MM: Chimera Shot</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>53209</SpellID><Actions>/cast !Aspect of the Hawk|/cast !Auto Shot</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>MM: Steady Shot - Stationary</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>56641</SpellID><Actions>/cast !Aspect of the Hawk|/cast !Auto Shot</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>All: Kill Shot</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>53351</SpellID><Actions>/cast !Aspect of the Hawk|/cast !Auto Shot</Actions><Lua>local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
if unithealth &amp;lt;= 20 then 
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>MM: Steady Shot - Moving</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>56641</SpellID><Actions>/cast !Aspect of the Fox|/cast !Auto Shot</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>SV: Arcane Shot</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>3044</SpellID><Actions>/cast !Aspect of the Hawk|/cast !Auto Shot</Actions><Lua>local sLnL, _, _, countLnL = UnitBuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Lock and Load&amp;quot;)
local _, _, _, esCost = GetSpellInfo(53301)
local esStart, esDuration, esEnabled = GetSpellCooldown(53301)
local esCooldown = (esStart + esDuration - GetTime())
local baStart, baDuration, baEnabled = GetSpellCooldown(3674)
local baCooldown = (baStart + baDuration - GetTime())
			
local _, _, _, asCost = GetSpellInfo(3044)
			
if sLnL ~= nil then
	if countLnL == 1 then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>All: Kill Command</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>34026</SpellID><Actions>/cast !Aspect of the Hawk</Actions><Lua>if GetUnitName(&amp;quot;pettarget&amp;quot;) ~= nil then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>BM: Rapid Fire</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>3045</SpellID><Actions>/cast Call of the Wild|/cast Blood Fury</Actions><Lua>local hasTbw = UnitBuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;34471&amp;quot;)

if hasTbw == nil  then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>BM: Cobra Shot - Stationary</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>77767</SpellID><Actions>/cast !Aspect of the Hawk|/cast !Auto Shot</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>MM: Readiness</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>23989</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>--Don&amp;apos;t use Readiness if Rapid Fire is coming off CD within the next 30 sec.
local start, duration, enabled = GetSpellCooldown(&amp;quot;Rapid Fire&amp;quot;);
local rapidfireCD = (start + duration - GetTime())
	
if rapidfireCD &amp;gt;= 30 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>PVP: Concussive Shot</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5116</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local hmDebuff = UnitAura(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Frost Trap Aura&amp;quot;, nil, &amp;quot;PLAYER|HARMFUL&amp;quot;)
if hmDebuff == nil then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>PVP: Ice Trap</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>13809</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>SV: Cobra Shot - Stationary</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>77767</SpellID><Actions>/cast !Aspect of the Hawk|/cast !Auto Shot</Actions><Lua>local _, _, _, EScost = GetSpellInfo(53301)
if UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) &amp;lt; EScost then
	return true
else
	local ESstart, ESduration, ESenabled = GetSpellCooldown(53301);
	local EScooldown = (ESstart + ESduration - GetTime())
	if EScooldown &amp;lt; 0.7 then
		return false
	else
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>SV: Black Arrow</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>3674</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _, _, _, esCost = GetSpellInfo(53301)
local esStart, esDuration, esEnabled = GetSpellCooldown(53301)
local esCooldown = (esStart + esDuration - GetTime())
local _, _, _, baCost = GetSpellInfo(3674)
				
if UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) &amp;gt; (baCost + esCost) - (esCooldown * 6) then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>All: Tranquilizing Shot</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>19801</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>BM: Fervor</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>82726</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local myFocus = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100

if myFocus &amp;lt;= 45 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>All: Multi-Shot</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>2643</SpellID><Actions>/cast !Aspect of the Hawk|/cast !Auto Shot</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>All: Serpent Sting</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1978</SpellID><Actions>/cast !Auto Shot</Actions><Lua>local ssDebuff = UnitAura(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Serpent Sting&amp;quot;, nil, &amp;quot;PLAYER|HARMFUL&amp;quot;)
if ssDebuff == nil then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>BM: Arcane Shot</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>3044</SpellID><Actions>/cast !Aspect of the Hawk|/cast !Auto Shot</Actions><Lua>local _, _, _, KCcost = GetSpellInfo(34026)
local _, _, _, ArScost = GetSpellInfo(3044)
local totalCost = (KCcost + ArScost)
			
if UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) &amp;gt;= totalCost then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>BM: Cobra Shot - Moving</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>77767</SpellID><Actions>/cast !Aspect of the Fox|/cast !Auto Shot</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>SV: Cobra Shot - Moving</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>77767</SpellID><Actions>/cast !Aspect of the Fox|/cast !Auto Shot</Actions><Lua>local _, _, _, EScost = GetSpellInfo(53301)
if UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) &amp;lt; EScost then
	return true
else
	local ESstart, ESduration, ESenabled = GetSpellCooldown(53301);
	local EScooldown = (ESstart + ESduration - GetTime())
	if EScooldown &amp;lt; 0.7 then
		return false
	else
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>BM: Focus Fire</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>82692</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _, _, _, FrenzyCount = UnitBuff(&amp;quot;pet&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Frenzy Effect&amp;quot;)
local hasTbw = UnitAura(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;The Beast Within&amp;quot;)

if FrenzyCount ~= nil then
	if FrenzyCount == 5 and hasTbw == nil then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>SV: Explosive Shot</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>53301</SpellID><Actions>/cast !Aspect of the Hawk|/cast !Auto Shot</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>MM: Rapid Fire</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>3045</SpellID><Actions>/cast Call of the Wild|/cast Blood Fury|/cast !Auto Shot</Actions><Lua>local rfBuff = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 3045)
--rapid fire is not currently up.
if rfBuff == nil then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>MM: Aimed Shot (Burn)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>19434</SpellID><Actions>/cast !Aspect of the Hawk|/cast !Auto Shot</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability></HUNTER>
```

----------


## taker

Hi guys, i need help for a spell maybe you can make it work.

here my code:

bloodlust/heroism



```
local _, _, _, Bloodlust = UnitBuff("player", "Bloodlust")
local _, _, _, timewarp = UnitBuff("player", "Time Warp")

if Bloodlust == nil or timewarp == nil then
	-- bloodlust is not active.
	return false
else
if Bloodlust >= 1 or timewarp >= 1 then
	-- bloodlust is active.
	return true
end
```

I want cast the shaman elemental totem (id 2894) only when i have the bloodlust/heroism buff, already done so much try with lua code (unitbuffid,unitaura) but im stuck. :Cool:

----------


## snapple38

Here is an Assassination Rogue PVE, working on a PVP in there as well also contains the combat rotations, still need to finalize the shiv on enrage and the deadly throw on runners.
enjoy.



Abilities



```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><ROGUE><Ability><Name>Sinister Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1752</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local sinisterstrikeCP = GetComboPoints(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)



if sinisterstrikeCP &amp;lt;= 3 then
   return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>SnD</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5171</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local sliceanddice, _, _, _, _, _, sliceanddicetimer = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 5171)

if sliceanddice ~= nil then
    if sliceanddicetimer - GetTime() &amp;lt; 2 then
        return true
    end
else
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Eviscerate</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>2098</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local eviscerateCP = GetComboPoints(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)



if eviscerateCP == 5 then
   return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Revealing Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>84617</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local revealingstrike, _, _, _, _, _, revealingstriketimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 84617)

if revealingstrike ~= nil then
    if revealingstrike - GetTime() &amp;gt; 1 then
        return true
    end
else
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Recuperate</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>73651</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,recuperate = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 73651)
local recuperateCP = GetComboPoints(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local health = UnitHealth(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100



if recuperate ~= nil then
    return false
else
if health &amp;lt; 95 then
   if recuperateCP &amp;gt;= 2 then
     return true
   end
end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>WOTF</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>7744</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local fear, _, _, _, _, _, feartimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 5782)
local willoftheforsakencooldown = (willoftheforsakenstart + willoftheforsakenduration - GetTime())


if willoftheforsakencooldown &amp;gt; 0 then
        return false
else
if fear ~= nil then
    if fear - GetTime() &amp;gt; 1 then
        return true
    end
else
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Rupture</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1943</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local rupture, _, _, _, _, _, rupturetimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 1943, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)
local ruptureCP = GetComboPoints(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)



if rupture ~= nil then 
   if ruptureCP &amp;gt;= 4 then
      if rupturetimer - GetTime() &amp;lt; 1 then
          return true
      end
   end
else
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Mutilate</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1329</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local mutilateCP = GetComboPoints(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local mutilatehealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)


if mutilateCP &amp;lt;= 3 then
   if mutilatehealth &amp;gt;= 35 then
        return true
   end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Backstab</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>53</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local backstabCP = GetComboPoints(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local backstabhealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)


if backstabCP &amp;lt;= 4 then
   if backstabhealth &amp;lt;= 35 then
        return true
   end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Envenom mutilate</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>32645</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local envenomCP = GetComboPoints(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local envenomhealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)


if envenomCP &amp;gt;= 4 then
   if envenomhealth &amp;gt;= 35 then
         return true
   end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Envenom backstab</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>32645</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local envenomCP = GetComboPoints(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local envenomhealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)


if envenomCP &amp;gt;= 5 then
   if envenomhealth &amp;lt;= 35 then
         return true
   end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Shiv</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5938</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>bDS = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 8599) --Enrage

		
if bDS ~= nil then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>Deadly Throw</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>26679</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local deadlythrowCP = GetComboPoints(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local inRange = 0


if deadlythrowCP &amp;lt;= 5 then
   inRange = IsSpellInRange(&amp;quot;Deadly Throw&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
      return true
   end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>cold blood</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>14177</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability><Ability><Name>vendetta</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>79140</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><SelfCast>False</SelfCast></Ability></ROGUE>
```


Rotation





```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><ROGUE><Rotation><RotationName>Combat PVE</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Shiv|SnD|Eviscerate|Sinister Strike|Revealing Strike</RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>Assassination PVE</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>cold blood|vendetta|SnD|Rupture|Mutilate|Backstab|Envenom mutilate|Envenom backstab</RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>assassination PVP</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Deadly Throw|Shiv|Recuperate|SnD|Rupture|Mutilate|Backstab|Envenom mutilate|Envenom backstab|WOTF</RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>test</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Deadly Throw</RotationList></Rotation></ROGUE>
```



---------- Post added at 07:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:06 PM ----------

this mutilates above 35% and backstabs below 35%  :Wink:

----------


## Milkeh

> Here is an Assassination Rogue PVE, working on a PVP in there as well also contains the combat rotations, still need to finalize the shiv on enrage and the deadly throw on runners.
> enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> Abilities
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes, just tested and now im your new best friend snapple38 +1REP

----------


## crystal_tech

> Im still getting that error and i have no idea why. have u tried it yourself? Im thinking maybe im setting it up wrong


nah there was a bug with the code. My fault. Here's the working code. retested and approved lol.

Warlocks Fear



```
local hasFear = UnitDebuff("target", "Fear")
local inRange = 0
local unit = "target"

if UnitExists(unit) and UnitIsVisible(unit) then
   inRange = IsSpellInRange("Fear", unit)
end

if inRange== 1 then
     if hasFear == nil  then
          return true
     end
end
```



---------- Post added at 09:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:03 PM ----------




> For Warlocks:
> 
> Cast on move ! Not only the felbolt. All dots which can be applied while moving for the primary target and the focus target and after that the felbolt. For PVP we need this and on your primary target should always be the curse of shadow buff and on your focustarget if its in range there should be Tongues or the -10% regen debuff.
> 
> 
> sorry for my english, i hope you could understand me.


easy fix is to remove fel flame from the rotation or move it down the list in the rotation.

---------- Post added at 09:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:09 PM ----------




> I noticed an incredibly useful feature while looking through the code you uploaded Crystal_Tech. This bot would allow aspecting twisting for movement fights. For example Steady/Cobra Shot could be set to always cast while aspect of the fox is up. While Arcane, Chimera, Kill Command, Multi-shot any other instant could be set to cast aspect of the hawk. This would enable the building of a separate but equally useful "movement" rotations for hunters.
> 
> So "Movement Steady Shot" for example would have /cast !Aspect Of The Fox
> 
> This will increase the selection of focus building shots, but i think will give greater flexibility for hunters to pick a rotation depending on the fight.


hmm so readd a SS and CS only do the if PQR_IsMoving(1) then cast. that would be great to get to fox. but to get to hawk? oh add /cast !aspect of the hawk to the marcos for each shot. I see. Let me toy with it.

---------- Post added at 09:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 PM ----------




> Hi guys, i need help for a spell maybe you can make it work.
> 
> here my code:
> 
> bloodlust/heroism
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Try this, but know that it will try to cast it every time its off cd.



```
local _, _, _, Bloodlust = UnitBuff("player", "Bloodlust")
local _, _, _, timewarp = UnitBuff("player", "Time Warp")

if Bloodlust ~= nil or timewarp ~= nil then
	-- bloodlust is active.
	return true
end
```

sorry for the long post. I've gone back thru this forum and collected the rotations.
this is the link to them: Attachment 4482

----------


## taker

[QUOTE=crystal_tech;2113109]


Try this, but know that it will try to cast it every time its off cd.



```
local _, _, _, Bloodlust = UnitBuff("player", "Bloodlust")
local _, _, _, timewarp = UnitBuff("player", "Time Warp")

if Bloodlust ~= nil or timewarp ~= nil then
	-- bloodlust is active.
	return true
end
```

this code work thanks crystal (the elemental totem is cast correctly during bloodlust)

---------- Post added at 10:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:05 PM ----------

here a better code for searing totem, spell is not cast if you have a elemental totem



```
local hasSearing = GetTotemTimeLeft(1)
local Es,Ed,Ee = GetSpellCooldown(2894)

if hasSearing == 0 then
return true
else
if hasSearing < 3 then
  return true
else
if Ee == 0  or hasSearing == 1 then
 -- totem elem is active.
 return false
  end
 end
end
```

earth shield spell on focus target (tank) for shaman resto:


```
local _,_,_,ls = UnitBuffID("player", 974)

if ls < 2 then
    return true
else
    return false
end
```

make sure to choose focus when you create this spell and id 974

----------


## EnTaroAdun

> For the question about health funnel. I tried running it and the problem with that spell is it loses your target during cast to target the pet. as for the drain life spell I can write that up here in a bit. I'm going to set the threshold to 25% health if thats too low then I'll bump it up to 35%. Only problem is dps will drop and the rotations I've made are for raid/group dps so you shouldn't need to heal yourself with those spells.
> 
> edit: heres the non-soulburn drain life code:
> Name it this: *All: Drain Life** spellid("689"), delay 200ms*
> put it up near life tap in the rotation.
> could add /use health stone in the macro to get more healing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this possible to cast healing wave to party1-5 without actually targeting them?

----------


## Amiyumi

I do not work profile hunter BM, MM, paladin all works fine, but on ohotneke that does not want, + when you start falling FPS
Client WoW (ruRu) Russian

----------


## frII

Hi everyone,
Have anyone made any update for Warrior PvE/PvP Arms,PvE/PvP Fury?
Cause i see your big discussions about other classes and i thought that maybe Warrior rotations could be even better a little bit?=)
Also,have any one made a rotation for Frost/Blood DK?

----------


## teariki

how do i add necrotic strike to the already existing 4.2 frost dk?

----------


## me28791

> sorry for the long post. I've gone back thru this forum and collected the rotations.
> this is the link to them: Attachment 4482


dont you have to do a zip or soemthing and upload it to a offsite account?

----------


## crystal_tech

> dont you have to do a zip or soemthing and upload it to a offsite account?


/smack head on keyboard

here ya go.
http://tinyurl.com/3gcydcs

---------- Post added at 10:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:39 AM ----------




> I do not work profile hunter BM, MM, paladin all works fine, but on ohotneke that does not want, + when you start falling FPS
> Client WoW (ruRu) Russian


You'll need to change the Name of the spells to the Russian spelling in the Locals and it should work.

---------- Post added at 10:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 AM ----------




> how do i add necrotic strike to the already existing 4.2 frost dk?


Spell name: Necrotic Strike 
Spell ID: 73975

basic code no checks, just cast it every time it can



```
return true
```

not much but I don't have a dk to test rotations.

---------- Post added at 11:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 AM ----------




> Is this possible to cast healing wave to party1-5 without actually targeting them?


eh doubtful atm. unless xelper programs in some group/raid awareness. if he did that healers could track debuffs that can be disspelled (much like the interrupt mode) and better hp tracking for the groups.

example: healing mode, when active a new profile list comes up with thresholds for different hp levels. say 90% would be a hot, 50% would be a heal, if more than 3 peps are at 50% aoe heal. That way one can put the right spell for the right job. but have an alternate spell in place of the main for mana issues.

its a rough idea fill free to improve apon it and lets see if xelper will code it.

----------


## R0w4n

> OK i have fixed a few problems with the Arcane rotation. Still think there can be some improvements. During Burn phase i can peak at about 25k dps the that drops to 15k in conserve phase, this is with 359 gear and only self buffs 3 t-11 pieces. The rotation has been fixed to cast an Arcane Missile before it casts Evocation, and to only cast Arcane Power if on a boss and Mirror Image is available to cast next. Also Got Arcane Missile to only cast is atleast two Arcane Blasts have been cast. No more AM casting from and AM proc. 
> 
> I have also renamed a few abilities to hopefully make it a little more clearer.
> 
> MAGE_Abilities
> [spoiler]
> 
> ```
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"  ?><MAGE><Ability><Name>B - Arcane  Missile</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5143</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local  AM = UnitBuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Arcane  Missiles!&amp;quot;)
> ...


This updated code is pretty good, but still got a few things you might take into considerration  :Smile: 

When starting the bot it start of by poping mana gem, when on 100% mana :S Maybe you could make it burn a little and pop Mana gem at 80% like you normally do  :Wink: In conserve phase the bot can easly do 5 - 6 Arcane Blasts before Arcane Missile dump. When watching MageManaBar the bot always have overflow of mana by 4 - 5k mana and when in raid you gotta take into considerration more mana regen.You can easly make the bot pop Arcane Power in conserve phase, sure it wont be as affective but since the cooldown is 1½ mins and Mirror Image is 3 mins you can use AP 2 times before Mirror Images is ready again.Why does the bot when popping the last mana gem start crafting a new gem?  :Wink:  Its a waste of spell power buff to be crafting while buff is up :PLast thing; could you look into making the bot pop trinkets such as *Moonwell Chalice* together with Mana Gem?  :Big Grin: 
Thanks for making an awesom script :P and kudos to Xelper for making the bot ;D

----------


## lostwalker

I tried out the new hunter profile for mark and it worked really well for me. I'm only at 357 ilvl but doing 16-18k on za and zg.

----------


## Amiyumi

> You'll need to change the Name of the spells to the Russian spelling in the Locals and it should work.


So while there name spells? If there are ID spell, except as Serpent Sting is not what is not a caste. On the paladin, not what is not changed and works. Maybe there is something left out?


http://tinyurl.com/3gcydcs
poprobyval these profiles on MM as a unmade does not work ...

----------


## R4g4t0kk

Im really just a noob at this stuff, so I really need help with programing exicute. I want a few conditions

When enemy is less then 20% HP and I have less then 5 stacks of executioner

When I have 5 stacks of executioner and the enemy has less then 20% hp and it is less then 2 sec til executioner runs out

Can be in one or in two abilitys, does not matter.
Other then that I have pretty much covered the rest for the perfect fury rotation.

executioner buff is 90806 (fairly sure aka Executioner - Spell - World of Warcraft)
and execute is 5308

----------


## crystal_tech

> Im really just a noob at this stuff, so I really need help with programing exicute. I want a few conditions
> 
> When enemy is less then 20% HP and I have less then 5 stacks of executioner
> 
> When I have 5 stacks of executioner and the enemy has less then 20% hp and it is less then 2 sec til executioner runs out
> 
> Can be in one or in two abilitys, does not matter.
> Other then that I have pretty much covered the rest for the perfect fury rotation.
> 
> ...




```
local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")
local hasExecutioner = UnitAura("player", "90806")
local duration = GetSpellCooldown("90806")
local timeleft = (duration - GetTime())

if unithealth <= 20 and hasExecutioner <= 4 then
     return true
end

if unithealth <= 20 and hasExecutioner == 5 and timeleft <= 2 then
    return true
end
```

this should get you going for now.

----------


## R4g4t0kk

That does not solve my problem, cose I lose the 5 stacks with that, and wasting 5 gcds over and over to get the stacks up really sucks dude, but thanks for trying ^^

Ps: it was about as far as I came, I tryed to use some coding used in other ablilitys, aka shadowpriest dots etc to get a propper timer, but I failed mabe you know what to do?

----------


## crystal_tech

> So while there name spells? If there are ID spell, except as Serpent Sting is not what is not a caste. On the paladin, not what is not changed and works. Maybe there is something left out?
> 
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/3gcydcs
> poprobyval these profiles on MM as a unmade does not work ...


I'm having a hard time understanding what your trying to ask me.

MM doesn't work for your undead hunter?
if you could give me the russian spelling of these I'll update it for you to try.

hunter's mark :
Serpent Sting: 
The Beast Within:
Chimera Shot:
Lock and Load:

---------- Post added at 09:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 PM ----------




> This updated code is pretty good, but still got a few things you might take into considerration 
> 
> When starting the bot it start of by poping mana gem, when on 100% mana :S Maybe you could make it burn a little and pop Mana gem at 80% like you normally do In conserve phase the bot can easly do 5 - 6 Arcane Blasts before Arcane Missile dump. When watching MageManaBar the bot always have overflow of mana by 4 - 5k mana and when in raid you gotta take into considerration more mana regen.You can easly make the bot pop Arcane Power in conserve phase, sure it wont be as affective but since the cooldown is 1½ mins and Mirror Image is 3 mins you can use AP 2 times before Mirror Images is ready again.Why does the bot when popping the last mana gem start crafting a new gem?  Its a waste of spell power buff to be crafting while buff is up :PLast thing; could you look into making the bot pop trinkets such as *Moonwell Chalice* together with Mana Gem? 
> Thanks for making an awesom script :P and kudos to Xelper for making the bot ;D


For trinkets, just add /use 13 and /use 14 to the ability Action box you can also do /use Mana Gem.

----------


## amustrami

would it be possible to add victory rush to the warrior profiles?

----------


## Xelper

Thanks crystal, working on the latest release still. One way or another it will be out within the next couple days since I will need to update for 4.2.0a which Blizzard is going to push out Monday or Tuesday. I've been working on the 'smart hotkey' mode but its requiring some significant rewriting due to Lua tainting issues and how I currently have it all working, that probably wont be ready if 4.2.0a is pushed by Tuesday.

----------


## Amiyumi

> I'm having a hard time understanding what your trying to ask me.
> 
> MM doesn't work for your undead hunter?
> if you could give me the russian spelling of these I'll update it for you to try.
> 
> hunter's mark :
> Serpent Sting: 
> The Beast Within:
> Chimera Shot:
> Lock and Load:


hunter's mark: Метка охотника
Serpent Sting: Укус змеи
The Beast Within: Зверь внутри
Chimera Shot: Выстрел химеры
Lock and Load: На изготовку!


Here's the video:
Video...

Only has 3 spells:
Serpent Sting: Укус змеи
Steady Shot: Верный выстрел
Rapid Fire: Быстрая стрельба

Removed from the rotation:
Hunter's mark: Метка охотника
Apply indefinitely.

PS: Google translator ^.^

----------


## andryshka

client has been updated right now and bot does not detect proccess  :Frown:

----------


## Subgraf

Having the same issue.  :Frown:

----------


## Xelper

I will have an update out tonight for this, it only detects processes with the proper client version.

----------


## R4g4t0kk

What should I do in order to manually change what wow process it looks for? as wow just got updated.

----------


## TeQ99

> What should I do in order to manually change what wow process it looks for? as wow just got updated.


Just wait for Xelper he will have a update soon.

----------


## Weaz77

Sorry I'm pretty new here, yet I'm trying to contribute to this fine program! I haven't seen a rotation for (combat) rogues yet, that's why I'll try to write one. I've already got the basic rotation fleshed out, just need to test...that's when 14480 came along and my efforts came to a screeching halt :-(

@Xelper: I've noticed that it's kinda hard to share the scripts/rotations between the users. Why not make one rotation = one xml file?
Kind of like: "Hunter - Marksmanship.xml", a single file that contains all the ability data and the rotation itself. That would make it much easier to share files and have a look and test more scripts written by other users. Overwriting the complete class file just because you want to test a single new rotation is not really comfortable if you know what I mean. 

Anyways, I'm not in a position to be "demanding things", so don't get me wrong - it would be cool if you could maybe think about that. Thanks!

----------


## n1bl3r

R0w4n, I will make those tweeks to the Arcane Mage Rotation. I forgot I left the create mana gem still in the rotation. Once Xelper gets the app updated then i will make the changes and post them.

----------


## R0w4n

> R0w4n, I will make those tweeks to the Arcane Mage Rotation. I forgot I left the create mana gem still in the rotation. Once Xelper gets the app updated then i will make the changes and post them.


I seriously <3 you so much  :Big Grin: 
Its a shame I'm so dum with lua :<

----------


## n1bl3r

I am by no means any type of programmer, i have just used what others have done as examples and also with the help of this forum, these guys have been a great help. Once I get the Arcane tweeks done I think i'll have to start playing with a fire rotation unless someone else has already done one.

----------


## crystal_tech

I belive that there is a combat rogue rotation posted, but as this is a 33 page thread its a pain to find anything. just hop to page 30 or so and download the current profiles that i posted to get ya going, or wait for the update from xelper and i'm sure he'll updated profiles in his release.

----------


## Weaz77

Thanks for the info - Anyways, I'm sure there's at least one rotation still missing, I'd be glad to fill in the missing spot just to give something back to the community you know :-)

----------


## TeQ99

How's it going Xelper?

----------


## kurt129

hey i just started wow again and i found this awesome rotation bot, (thank you very much btw, it is the most useful bot i have ever used) and as of this morning i cannot use it because whenever i open it, it cant detect the player i am logged on to. i click refresh and yet it still wont detect anything that i am logged on. Ive been trying to figure out a way to fix this but havent come to any conclusions. I tried running it on another computer too and it still wouldnt work. does it need updated? or am i just missing a bit of info on fixing this..?

----------


## Xelper

PQR 1.0.8.14480 -

http://www.mediafire.com/file/zfz4nb...dgk/PQR108.zip

Changelog will be up soon... once I figure out what the difference between this and 1.0.7 is! (its been a couple weeks)

I included a few more rotations from the rar crystal gave me, I still have a few more to add in... I wanted to get this released quicker, so I wasn't spending too much time merging rotations. Rotations/Abilities are still backwards compatible, so you can copy your rotation from 1.0.6 or 1.0.7 without any issues.

The 3 features in this version that weren't in 1.0.7 are:
-Spell Target: Pet option added.
-'Delay' for all abilities, casted or instant. Example: Serpent Sting is instant cast, but can take up to 1-2 seconds to apply due to flight time. Setting a 3 second delay on Serpent Sting will only allow it to be casted once every 3 seconds.
-PQR_IsCastingSpell(SpellID) - returns true if you are casting/channeling the spell, returns false if otherwise.

There may be a few other things...

EDIT: New PQR108 uploaded... old version crashed if you logged into a mage... issue with the mage abilities XML...will fix this XML when I get a chance.

Note to self: add IsValidXML check  :Smile:

----------


## Unasrage

tk u for the fast update m8

keep up the good work ^^  :Wink:

----------


## TeQ99

Thank you for the fast update.  :Cool:

----------


## kickmydog

[QUOTE=Crystal_Tech]---------- Post added at 09:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:09 PM ----------

Quote Originally Posted by kickmydog View Post
I noticed an incredibly useful feature while looking through the code you uploaded Crystal_Tech. This bot would allow aspecting twisting for movement fights. For example Steady/Cobra Shot could be set to always cast while aspect of the fox is up. While Arcane, Chimera, Kill Command, Multi-shot any other instant could be set to cast aspect of the hawk. This would enable the building of a separate but equally useful "movement" rotations for hunters.

So "Movement Steady Shot" for example would have /cast !Aspect Of The Fox

This will increase the selection of focus building shots, but i think will give greater flexibility for hunters to pick a rotation depending on the fight.
hmm so readd a SS and CS only do the if PQR_IsMoving(1) then cast. that would be great to get to fox. but to get to hawk? oh add /cast !aspect of the hawk to the marcos for each shot. I see. Let me toy with it.[/CODE]

So that little bit of code will check if you are moving? Interesting.... Maybe it could be used in Aimed Shot to tell the bot not to use Aimed Shot if you are moving. Does it differentiate between player moving or the target moving? Any luck with getting cast speed from Aimed Shot?

----------


## Xelper

PQR_IsMoving(seconds) returns true if the player has been moving for X seconds. If a player is stationary for 1 second they are considered to be not moving.

So for example... if a player has been moving for 2.4 seconds:
PQR_IsMoving(2) = returns true
PQR_IsMoving(3) = returns false
PQR_IsMoving(2.399) = returns true.

If a player moved for 2.8 seconds then stayed still for .5 seconds:
PQR_IsMoving(3) should return false but PQR_IsMoving(2.7) should still return true.


This code was actually originally designed for Aspect switching. You can create 2 abilities: Aspect of the Fox and Aspect of the Hawk and put them under all of the abilities except for Steady Shot/Cobra Shot. 

Fox:


```
local FoxBuff = UnitBuffID("player", 82661)
if PQR_IsMoving(1) == true and FoxBuff == nil then
	return true
end
```

Hawk:


```
local HawkBuff = UnitBuffID("player", 13165)
if PQR_IsMoving(1) == false and HawkBuff == nil then
	return true
end
```

----------


## cpjohn

Just used this on my hunter, first it didnt work at all. tho i fixd it, the problem were at Rapid Fire, i had to remove it to get it to work. somehow it doesnt want to work properly if i use that.. dunno why but if manually click on it is works like charm until its CD comes back then it get stuck.. can you please fix this bug  :Smile: ? since i dunno anything about programming i cant fix it..  :Frown:

----------


## crystal_tech

are you using my hunter profiles? I've fixed that bug a while ago. Also I'll be releasing updated hunter rotations for movement and AoE.

----------


## kclux

Xelper, can you please patch 1.0.6 for the new WoW patch ? I tried 1.0.8 but it freezes my WoW as 1.0.7 did. Would be awesome, thanks.

----------


## 22alec22

Im trying to use the rogue combat rotation, but the rptation doesn't show up. The abilitys are all there, but no rotations. I could make my own, but idk what order to put them in.

----------


## kickmydog

> Im trying to use the rogue combat rotation, but the rptation doesn't show up. The abilitys are all there, but no rotations. I could make my own, but idk what order to put them in.


I had the same problem with my hunter ones, where i just replaced everything except the "profiles" folder from the new zip. However, switching to the rotation windows, and clicking reload a couple times brought them all back.

----------


## Xelper

> Xelper, can you please patch 1.0.6 for the new WoW patch ? I tried 1.0.8 but it freezes my WoW as 1.0.7 did. Would be awesome, thanks.


Before you start the bot can you try to move the slider for the "Refresh Rate" to something higher... say 200-300. Then try to start it and see if it freezes your WoW?

Also, what region and localization is your WoW? I haven't heard of anyone else having this issue since 1.0.6 (which also included the fixes for the freezing issue)... is PQR108 in a completely fresh folder?

----------


## crystal_tech

xelper, check your pm see if mine happens to be there.

----------


## 22alec22

No matter what i do i cant seem to get some of my rotations to show up. they ere in the files and all, but they aren't in the bot. Crystal or Xelper, any ideas?

----------


## crystal_tech

mine show up. but all I did was replace everything but the profile folder

----------


## Xelper

> No matter what i do i cant seem to get some of my rotations to show up. they ere in the files and all, but they aren't in the bot. Crystal or Xelper, any ideas?


What class are you playing as? Can you upload your 2 files: CLASS_Rotations and CLASS_Abilities to a file host so I can download them?

----------


## 22alec22

> What class are you playing as? Can you upload your 2 files: CLASS_Rotations and CLASS_Abilities to a file host so I can download them?


they are the 2 files that are already in the newest patch. if i can figure out how to upload ill do that now

----------


## 22alec22

Attachment 4488Attachment 4489

there they are

----------


## crystal_tech

ah the prob is you need to rename the files. remove combat_ from both. I just put that there as a marker when i rar the files.

----------


## Xelper

Hmmm... maybe in a future update to simplify sharing of profiles I can make it so it loads any files that have ROGUE_Abilities.xml and ROGUE_Rotations.xml in the file name. That way we can share files like SHADOWPRIEST_PRIEST_Abilities.xml and not worry about having to merge them. This will probably require some re-thinking because if someone uploads COMBAT_ROGUE and someone uploads ASSASSINATION_ROGUE and they both have an ability named Sinister Strike... which do we keep? I'll think about this.

----------


## crystal_tech

could create a button once a rotation/setup is complete called 'share this profile' and another one to import profile. this way it would prompt the user if there is an ability that shares the same name to rename it. and/or with the share button Add a prefix to all ablitilies that is set by the user sharing it. prefix would be the creators name.

----------


## 22alec22

thanks crystal =D. Another question: Is it possible to make a profile that does priest healing all by itself? Like you just turn it on and walk around and it does all the healing effectively, without you having to do anything?

----------


## crystal_tech

healing your target/focus/pet/yourself yes. everything else nope.

to do healing for groups a pixel scan bot would be the way to go as it would detect color changes via addons and such.

at least atm.

----------


## wuzbob

I can not for the life of me get the arms pvp to work. I've been testing out new things on the dummy and all it does is hamstring. Everything else is fine just not arms pvp. Thanks a bunch you guys!

----------


## Xelper

Healing:
I'm not going to say its impossible, but I am going to say its improbable for you to see something like that that works efficiently. There are just so many situational things that would need to be coded for PVE wise, and the Lua API doesn't have access to enough data to really do it effectively. 
PVP battlegrounds might be simple enough to do, though. You can heal any player by either adding into the Lua code CastSpellByID() or using the Run Actions... /cast [target=raid6] Heal.

Arms PVP:
Heroic Dummys are immune to hamstring. If you aren't attacking a Heroic one let me know, I know when I was testing that profile it did just what you are saying.  :Smile:

----------


## andryshka

How to configure the use trinket on cooldown? Only trinket
I use SpellId 0, Actions - /use 13, Lua - return true. Trinket is used, but rotation does not go beyond

----------


## crystal_tech

add /use 13 and /use 14 to the action box for the ability that you want to use it with. It treats it like a in game macro. eg: when the bot casts bestial wrath it also uses /use 13 and /use 14 and /cast call of the wild and /cast rabid.

----------


## supermann

heyho,
awesome bot.
But with the last version i cant enable DK rotations.
I`m the only one with these probs ?

----------


## Gorthok

I have made 3 rotations for DK's all of them are frost. I have only used them for DW Frost but I would assume they will work for 2H also. I am still tweaking them so when I update enough to release a better one I will post it, right now I am working on unholy and will not be doing blood there are to many variables. 

Adding Apparatus of Khaz'goroth to Frost http://www.wowhead.com/item=68972/ap...-of-khazgoroth



*Specs:*
Frost single target. will also Raise Dead on cd
Frost AOE. will also Raise Dead on cd 
Frost kiting to solo Firelands trash. I use this for Firelands trash, you will need to glyph Death Coil and you will need Chilblains. This will Raise Dead on cd and will die on turtles, you can't expect much from him but to die.

Copy and paste

*ABILITIES*



```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
-<DEATHKNIGHT>-<Ability><Name>Rune Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>56815</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability>-<Ability><Name>Obliterate</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49020</SpellID><Actions>/startattack|/use 10</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability>-<Ability><Name>Howling Blast</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49184</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability>-<Ability><Name>Plague Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45462</SpellID><Actions/><Lua>local dbBloodPlague, _, _, _, _, _, BloodPlagueExpire = UnitDebuffID(&quot;target&quot;,59879, &quot;player&quot;) if dbBloodPlague ~= nil then --cast if debuff has &lt; 5 sec left BloodPlagueExpire =(BloodPlagueExpire - GetTime()) if BloodPlagueExpire &lt; 5 then return true end else return true end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability>-<Ability><Name>Blood Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45902</SpellID><Actions/><Lua> return true </Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability>-<Ability><Name>Frost Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49143</SpellID><Actions/><Lua> return true </Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability>-<Ability><Name>Death Coil</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>47541</SpellID><Actions/><Lua> return true </Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability>-<Ability><Name>Blood Boil</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>48721</SpellID><Actions/><Lua> return true </Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability>-<Ability><Name>Outbreak</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>77575</SpellID><Actions/><Lua>local dbBloodPlague, _, _, _, _, _, BloodPlagueExpire = UnitDebuffID(&quot;target&quot;,59879, &quot;player&quot;) if UnitHealth(&quot;target&quot;) &gt;= 300000 then if dbBloodPlague ~= nil then --cast if debuff has &lt; 5 sec left BloodPlagueExpire =(BloodPlagueExpire - GetTime()) if BloodPlagueExpire &lt; 5 then return true end else return true end end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability>-<Ability><Name>Death Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49998</SpellID><Actions/><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability>-<Ability><Name>Horn of Winter</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>57330</SpellID><Actions/><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability>-<Ability><Name>Mind Freeze</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>53550</SpellID><Actions/><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability>-<Ability><Name>Festering Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>85948</SpellID><Actions/><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability>-<Ability><Name>Pestilence</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>50842</SpellID><Actions/><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability>-<Ability><Name>Howling Blast (proc)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49184</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local FreezingFog = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;, 59052) local dbFrostFever, _, _, _, _, _, dbexpire = UnitDebuffID(&quot;target&quot;,55095, &quot;player&quot;) if FreezingFog ~= nill then return true else if dbFrostFever ~= nil then --cast if debuff has &lt; 5 sec left dbexpire =(dbexpire - GetTime()) if dbexpire &lt; 5 then return true end else return true end end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability>-<Ability><Name>Horn of Winter(on)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>57330</SpellID><Actions/><Lua>local bHornofWinter, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&quot;target&quot;,57330, &quot;player&quot;) if bHornofWinter ~= nill then return true end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability>-<Ability><Name>Death Coil(rp-cap)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>47541</SpellID><Actions/><Lua>if UnitPower(&quot;player&quot;) &gt;= 80 then return true end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability>-<Ability><Name>Frost Strike(rp-cap)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49143</SpellID><Actions/><Lua>if UnitPower(&quot;player&quot;) &gt;= 90 then return true end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability>-<Ability><Name>Pillar of Frost</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>51271</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>if UnitHealth(&quot;target&quot;) &gt;= 300000 then return true end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability>-<Ability><Name>Blood Tap</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45529</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability>--<Ability><Name>Raise Dead</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>46584</SpellID><Actions/><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability></DEATHKNIGHT>
```

*ROTATION*



```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
-<DEATHKNIGHT>-<Rotation><RotationName>Frost 4.2 Dps</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Horn of Winter(on)|Pillar of Frost|Outbreak|Frost Strike(rp-cap)|Howling Blast (proc)|Plague Strike|Obliterate|Frost Strike|Horn of Winter|Raise Dead|Blood Tap</RotationList></Rotation>-<Rotation><RotationName>Frost AOE Kite</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Horn of Winter(on)|Pillar of Frost|Outbreak|Howling Blast|Pestilence|Blood Tap|Blood Boil|Raise Dead|Death Coil</RotationList></Rotation>-<Rotation><RotationName>Frost AOE</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Horn of Winter(on)|Pillar of Frost|Outbreak|Howling Blast|Frost Strike|Blood Tap|Horn of Winter|Raise Dead</RotationList></Rotation></DEATHKNIGHT>
```

----------


## Ruinit

Anyone have a rar with all the current profiles? 1.08 doesn't have them I know there were more druid,shaman etc.

----------


## Gorthok

> Anyone have a rar with all the current profiles? 1.08 doesn't have them I know there were more druid,shaman etc.


Sounds like a project for you  :Smile:

----------


## Ruinit

> Sounds like a project for you


crystal prolly already has them though... and his will work lol  :Smile:

----------


## Gorthok

> crystal prolly already has them though... and his will work lol



mine work  :Smile:

----------


## 22alec22

after the update i started having a strange problem. WoW keeps minimizing randomly while i run the bot. Any idea why?

----------


## diesall

> **updated Frost Deathknight rotation (for the most part complete), this is pretty much the most optimal priority system currently available to Frost deakthknights patch 4.2
> 
> Priority system breakdown:
> DeathStrike: Player HP below 20%
> Blood Tap: Death Runes currently available < 2
> Pillar of ice: if mob's HP > 400k
> Raise Dead: if mob is boss and HP > 1m and Unholy strength and Pillar of ice buff's present
> Outbreak: if mob HP > 400k and Blood Plague < 5 seconds left
> Plague Strike: if Blood Plague < 5seconds
> ...


Bump, as my older rotations have only made it into the 1.08 release and trudging through this thread has become tedious

----------


## kickmydog

> PQR_IsMoving(seconds) returns true if the player has been moving for X seconds. If a player is stationary for 1 second they are considered to be not moving.
> 
> So for example... if a player has been moving for 2.4 seconds:
> PQR_IsMoving(2) = returns true
> PQR_IsMoving(3) = returns false
> PQR_IsMoving(2.399) = returns true.
> 
> If a player moved for 2.8 seconds then stayed still for .5 seconds:
> PQR_IsMoving(3) should return false but PQR_IsMoving(2.7) should still return true.
> ...


I'm a little confused by what you are stating here.

So I would go into the abilities menu and create abilities for Aspect of the hawk and fox, with the the code "return true" on them? Then I would put both your code snippets into every single non-focus generating shot? However there would be no code insert for the focus generating shots, so what tells the bot to switch aspect when you are moving and doing focus generating shots? Or would i put your code snippets into the individual aspect abilities that are newly created and then place the aspect abilities at a higher priority than the focus generating shots?

----------


## nertharul

Hello Xelper, i have a question is there any issue with the default fury warrior rotation cuz last night i was doing about 30k dps, and today i logged q'd for random and baerly doing 12 - 20k dps, same gear same stats everything the same.

Sorry for my bad english

----------


## 22alec22

the new update makes my wow lag extremely badly

nevermind. sorry. I found my issue. It just happened to be something else i did at the same time i updated. Loving the update now that i know its not causing lag. lol

----------


## kickmydog

I've been trying to get some code together to make the bot use a healthstone when health is at around 10% automatically. Any suggestions on code, my code just doesn't seem to work, and goes off at much much earlier than 10%.

----------


## crystal_tech

@kickmydog sorry I've worked out a nice way for aspect dancing so stay tuned. as for the healthstone issue is it set to <= or >=. If it where me I'd just cast it when I needed it or add it to an ability that you use when your health is low.

@all, my wife just had our second son so I'll be hit or miss until she comes home.

----------


## n1bl3r

OK, I am going nuts on this mage build! during the conserve phase i want it to cast Arcane blast 5-6 times. Like R0w4n pointed out i can get about that many blasts in a raid while keeping my mana arount 80-90% with raid buffs. The problem i have seen is that the unitdebuff that display only count 4 blasts. When i set the following ability to 3 it will cast until it hits a stack of 4 and then stop. That is what i want it to do is stop at a specified cast amount. But when i set it to anynumber above 3 it will cast Arcane Blast continuously. Help!



```
local _,_,_,ABcount = UnitDebuff("player", "Arcane Blast")
local AM = UnitBuffID("player", 5143)
if ABcount <= 3 then
 return true
end
```

If I can not get this working then i might try another way (more complicated). That would be to have it cast till mana to X% then cast arcane missle to clear count.

If I have not totally confused you all yet i would greatly appreciate the help.

----------


## kickmydog

> @kickmydog sorry I've worked out a nice way for aspect dancing so stay tuned. as for the healthstone issue is it set to <= or >=. If it where me I'd just cast it when I needed it or add it to an ability that you use when your health is low.
> 
> @all, my wife just had our second son so I'll be hit or miss until she comes home.


Congratulations. 

I thought i would share the code for auto healthstone use. Uses at 10% health.



```
local myhealth = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")
if myhealth <= 10 then 
	return true
end
```

ID 5512

----------


## crystal_tech

> OK, I am going nuts on this mage build! during the conserve phase i want it to cast Arcane blast 5-6 times. Like R0w4n pointed out i can get about that many blasts in a raid while keeping my mana arount 80-90% with raid buffs. The problem i have seen is that the unitdebuff that display only count 4 blasts. When i set the following ability to 3 it will cast until it hits a stack of 4 and then stop. That is what i want it to do is stop at a specified cast amount. But when i set it to anynumber above 3 it will cast Arcane Blast continuously. Help!
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local _,_,_,ABcount = UnitDebuff("player", "Arcane Blast")
> local AM = UnitBuffID("player", 5143)
> if ABcount <= 3 then
>  return true
> ...





```
local _,_,_,ABcount = UnitDebuff("player", "Arcane Blast")
local AM = UnitBuffID("player", 5143)
if ABcount <= 3 then
 return true
elseif ABcount == 4 then
return false
end
```

try that.

----------


## n1bl3r

The problem is not that my code does not work its just that i cannot get it to go past a count of 4. What i have noticed is if I manually cast Arcane Blast 5-6 times the debuff still only shows 4, so i think that the debuff count cannot register past 4 stacks.
Just wanted to say thanks for all the help from you, xelper (for the app) and others. This app is awesome. I do not tell anyone about this little gold mine!

----------


## crystal_tech

> The problem is not that my code does not work its just that i cannot get it to go past a count of 4. What i have noticed is if I manually cast Arcane Blast 5-6 times the debuff still only shows 4, so i think that the debuff count cannot register past 4 stacks.
> Just wanted to say thanks for all the help from you, xelper (for the app) and others. This app is awesome. I do not tell anyone about this little gold mine!


just logged on my mage to check this out. the thing is AB only stacks to 4. so the way to do it is add a cast counter with a mana check. try this and let me know if its what your looking for.



```
local timesCast = 0
local myMana = UnitPower("player") / UnitPowerMax("player") * 100

if timesCast <= 5 and myMana >= 80 then
     timesCast = timesCast + 1
     return true
elseif timescast == 6 then
     timesCast = 0
     return false
end
```

----------


## lostwalker

> Congratulations. 
> 
> I thought i would share the code for auto healthstone use. Uses at 10% health.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local myhealth = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")
> if myhealth <= 10 then 
> ...


This is great, but how and where do I place thise into the profile? 

Thanks

----------


## Gorthok

I need help with a trinket, I need to have the script check to see if the trinket is on Cd. If it is to wait until it is off cd and wait for 5 stacks of Titanic Power before using.


Trinket item=68972
Apparatus of Khaz'goroth Apparatus of Khaz'goroth - Item - World of Warcraft


Needs to wait for 5 stacks of 
spell=96923
Titanic Power 

Thanks for any help

---------- Post added at 03:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:09 AM ----------




> This is great, but how and where do I place thise into the profile? 
> 
> Thanks


Open Abilities of what ever class you are using and copy/paste at the bottom of the abilities right above the class name, i.e my example *"Do NOT use the </DEATHKNIGHT> in yours"*



```
<Ability>
     <Name>Health Stone</Name>
     <Default>false</Default>
     <SpellID>5512</SpellID><Actions/>
     <Lua>local myhealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&quot;player&quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&quot;player&quot;) if myhealth &lt;= 10 then return true end</Lua>
     <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay>
     <Target>Target</Target>
   </Ability>
</DEATHKNIGHT>
```

----------


## crystal_tech

> I need help with a trinket, I need to have the script check to see if the trinket is on Cd. If it is to wait until it is off cd and wait for 5 stacks of Titanic Power before using.
> 
> 
> Trinket item=68972
> Apparatus of Khaz'goroth Apparatus of Khaz'goroth - Item - World of Warcraft
> 
> 
> Needs to wait for 5 stacks of 
> spell=96923
> ...


This should allow you to use the trinket at 5 stacks
just in the actions box add /use 13 or /use 14 what ever the slot the trinket is in. set the spell id to 0


```
local hasThepower = UnitAura("player","96923")

if hasThepower == 5 then
     return true
end
```

----------


## kickmydog

> This is great, but how and where do I place thise into the profile? 
> 
> Thanks


Go into the Abilities menu, and create from there an Healthstone entry. Then put the code into the code area, enter the ID into the ID box, and the final thing is click save.

----------


## kartoniasty

Hello, first big thx for author of this amazing rotation bot!
So far im satisfied by affliction rotation, but there is one issue which is probably easily solvable by editing spell.
Its about Soul Swap, Can we set that we cast Bane of Agony when we have smt on focus and Bane of Doom if we don't have anything? 
Because when swapping Bane of Doom it cancels the effect on original target, which is loss of dps.
Sorry for my bad English and for my laziness if this matter was discussed here already. 
Best Regards.
Kartoniasty

----------


## kclux

@Gorthok, I was going to try your DK profiles but I think when you pasted them you lost all formatting, they do not work they even make PQR refuse to start, throwing some errors.

@Xelper, I am using Windows 7 64 Bit English with English WoW client. Lowering the Refresh Rate to 300ms works mostly, does sometimes cause the game to lag a lot though and sometimes it also crashes or WoW crashes when I end PQR. I never had any of those problems at all with v1.0.6.

----------


## Xelper

Hmm.. so as part of the next update I am working on a way to load multiple XMLs for each class to simplify sharing. That way someone can name their XML something like crystal_techs_shadowpriest_PRIEST_ABILITIES.xml and it would load with all of the other priest abilities as well.

I am thinking it might also be good to allow _GENERAL_ABILITIES.xml as well for things like PvP Trinket, Healthstone, Volcanic Pot, etc.

----------


## Weaz77

Hey, just a little something I did with the included (1.0 :Cool:  PQR shadow priest script. 

I've modified it to include focus casting. If you have a focus set, it will attempt to keep VT and SW:P on that focus aswell as doing the main damage rotation on your main target. It's been working quite well in my raid environment  :Smile: 

DL link: File-Upload.net - Shadow-Priest-with-focus-casting.zip

Thanks to Xelper and of course to the original author of the shadow priest script!

----------


## crystal_tech

> Hello, first big thx for author of this amazing rotation bot!
> So far im satisfied by affliction rotation, but there is one issue which is probably easily solvable by editing spell.
> Its about Soul Swap, Can we set that we cast Bane of Agony when we have smt on focus and Bane of Doom if we don't have anything? 
> Because when swapping Bane of Doom it cancels the effect on original target, which is loss of dps.
> Sorry for my bad English and for my laziness if this matter was discussed here already. 
> Best Regards.
> Kartoniasty


yea thats been an issue that i've heard about. I'm still thinking of the best way to do it. I may try something insane and post it here. so check back.

----------


## 22alec22

> Hmm.. so as part of the next update I am working on a way to load multiple XMLs for each class to simplify sharing. That way someone can name their XML something like crystal_techs_shadowpriest_PRIEST_ABILITIES.xml and it would load with all of the other priest abilities as well.
> 
> I am thinking it might also be good to allow _GENERAL_ABILITIES.xml as well for things like PvP Trinket, Healthstone, Volcanic Pot, etc.


sounds like some great ideas

----------


## Weaz77

Is it possible to have PQR interrupt (channeled) spells in order to cast higher priority spells? For example (shadow priest), during the channeling of Mind Flay, Mind Blast comes off cooldown. I want to cast Mind Blast *as soon* as it comes of CD, no matter what's happening at the moment.

----------


## 22alec22

I get the following error when trying to run the Frost 4.2 DK profile.

ID: 1
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string "PQR_EnableBot("..."] line 1:
unfinished string near '"'
Debug:
[C]: ?

----------


## n1bl3r

OK, think i have the conserve phase on Arcane Blast and Missles workied out (thanks crystal!) Like R0w4n pointed out we can get by with casting more then a couple arcane blasts during our conserve phase due to raid buffs. So i have set it to keep casting AB until we reach around 80% mana then cast missle, rinse and repeat. So if you have better gear and buffs from raid you will cast more AB's before using AM. This should increase our dps during the burn phase which takes a drastic drop while in this phase. Dont forget to create mana gems before entering combat! I took out the make gem due to the fact it is a dps decrease. Thought xelper was going to add in some type of self buff feature, hint hint! 

It is really hard to test this on a dummy, since we do not have the buffs to keep casting AB. So please test and let me know where i can treak it.

Mage_Abilities


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><MAGE><Ability><Name>B - Arcane Missile</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5143</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local AM = UnitBuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Arcane Missiles!&amp;quot;)
local manapercent = 100 * UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)
if manapercent &amp;lt;= 36 then
     return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Buff - Arcane Power</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>12042</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Use - Mana Gem</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions>/use Mana Gem</Actions><Lua>local manapercent = 100 * UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)
local ManaGemStart, ManaGemDuration = GetItemCooldown(36799)
local ManaGemCooldown = (ManaGemStart + ManaGemDuration - GetTime())
if ManaGemCooldown &amp;lt; 3 then
     if manapercent &amp;lt; 85 then
          return true
     end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Flame Orb</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>82731</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Mirror Image</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>55342</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local levelCheck = UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
if levelCheck ~= -1 then
     return false
else
     return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Make - Mana Gem</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>759</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local gemcount = GetItemCount(&amp;quot;Mana Gem&amp;quot;)
if gemcount &amp;lt; 1 then
 return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Evocation</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>12051</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local manapercent = 100 * UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)
if manapercent &amp;lt; 35 then
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Arcane Blast</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>30451</SpellID><Actions>/startattack|/use 10|/use 13|/use 14|/use 6|/cast Arcane Power|/cast Presence of Mind</Actions><Lua>local manapercent = 100 * UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)
local EvocationStart, EvocationDuration = GetSpellCooldown(12051)
local EvocationCooldown = (EvocationStart + EvocationDuration - GetTime())
if EvocationCooldown &amp;lt; 3 then
     if manapercent &amp;gt; 35 then
          return true
     end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Buff - Arcane Brilliance</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1459</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>sABr = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 1459) 
  
if sABr == nil then
 return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>T - Arcane Blast Filler</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>30451</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,ABcount = UnitDebuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Arcane Blast&amp;quot;)
if ABcount == nil then
 return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>C - Arcane Blast</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>30451</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local EvocationStart, EvocationDuration = GetSpellCooldown(12051)
local EvocationCooldown = (EvocationStart + EvocationDuration - GetTime())
local timesCast = 1
local myMana = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100
if timesCast &amp;lt;= 5 and myMana &amp;gt;= 75 then
          timesCast = timesCast + 1
          return true
     elseif timescast == 6 then
          timesCast = 0
          return false
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>T - Arcane Missile</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5143</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local myMana = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100
local AM = UnitBuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Arcane Missiles!&amp;quot;)
if AM ~= nil and myMana &amp;lt;= 70 then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>C - Arcane Missile</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5143</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local manapercent = 100 * UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)
local EvocationStart, EvocationDuration = GetSpellCooldown(12051)
local EvocationCooldown = (EvocationStart + EvocationDuration - GetTime())
if EvocationCooldown &amp;gt; 3 then
     if manapercent &amp;lt;= 80 then
          return true
     end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>T - Arcane Barrage</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>44425</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,AB = UnitDebuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Arcane Blast&amp;quot;)
local AM = UnitBuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Arcane Missiles!&amp;quot;)
if AB == nil then
 if AM == nil then
  return true
 end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>C - Arcane Blast - Filler</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>30451</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,ABcount = UnitDebuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Arcane Blast&amp;quot;)
if ABcount == nil then
          return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>T - Arcane Blast</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>30451</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local timesCast = 0
local myMana = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100
if timesCast &amp;lt;= 5 and myMana &amp;gt;= 70 then
     timesCast = timesCast + 1
     return true
elseif timescast == 6 then
     timesCast = 0
     return false
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Buff - Mage Armor</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>6117</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>sMA = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 6117) 
  
if sMA == nil then
 return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target></Ability></MAGE>
```

Mage_Rotations


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><MAGE><Rotation><RotationName>Arcane</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Buff - Mage Armor|Buff - Arcane Brilliance|Buff - Arcane Power|Mirror Image|Use - Mana Gem|B - Arcane Blast|B - Arcane Missile|Flame Orb|Evocation|C - Arcane Blast - Filler|C - Arcane Missile|C - Arcane Blast</RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>Arcane - Trash</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>T - Arcane Blast Filler|T - Arcane Blast|T - Arcane Barrage|T - Arcane Missile</RotationList></Rotation></MAGE>
```

I have also tweaked the trash rotation to cast till mana is to a set %, works great.

----------


## EnTaroAdun

> I get the following error when trying to run the Frost 4.2 DK profile.
> 
> ID: 1
> Error occured in: Global
> Count: 1
> Message: [string "PQR_EnableBot("..."] line 1:
> unfinished string near '"'
> Debug:
> [C]: ?


Please, try fixed version of DEATHKNIGHT_Rotations.xml

----------


## Debordes

Small problem with the enhance profile included with the latest update, it does not cast Lightning Bolt upon getting five stacks of Maelstrom even though it is included in the rotation.


Edit: Actually, the entire profile is broken, all it does is spam Stormstrike, even though various other spells are included in the rotation.

Second edit: Seems I did not notice that Blood fury was included in the rotation, and my shaman being a goblin, did not have it, and it seems that this stopped the bot from doing anything, little bit peculiar.

Thank you for such a great program.

----------


## Gorthok

Attachment 4512Attachment 4511


> This should allow you to use the trinket at 5 stacks
> just in the actions box add /use 13 or /use 14 what ever the slot the trinket is in. set the spell id to 0
> 
> 
> ```
> local hasThepower = UnitAura("player","96923")
> 
> if hasThepower == 5 then
>      return true
> ...


not working, I have tried so many combinations its getting dumb 

I need it to check the trinket and make sure it is off cd then make sure it has 5 stacks of Titanic Power, then /use 13 or /use 14 can be used.

thanks for help

I have also included my DK abilities and rotations as per my previous post, I guess something was not working. The trinket does not work but when I get it to I will post the code.




> Attachment 4512
> Attachment 4511

----------


## paveley

This is weird, when i use the program on my lock my Wow client hangs all the time, i have it set to 300 ms. I use Windows 7 64 bit, also run it as admin....my paladin and druid plays fine, only the lock crashes Wow =I. It worked great on my old comp with XP and when i had ver. 1.07...but as of 1.08 i had crashes and freeze frames that didn't occur earlier. Other then that i wanna thank you for a great program and to all that make awesome profiles ^^

----------


## diesall

> Attachment 4512Attachment 4511
> 
> not working, I have tried so many combinations its getting dumb 
> 
> I need it to check the trinket and make sure it is off cd then make sure it has 5 stacks of Titanic Power, then /use 13 or /use 14 can be used.
> 
> thanks for help
> 
> I have also included my DK abilities and rotations as per my previous post, I guess something was not working. The trinket does not work but when I get it to I will post the code.


I don't have the trinket but this is probably the syntax you looking for:


```
local buff,_,_,TPCount = UnitAura("player","Titanic Power")

if buff ~= nil then
    if TPCount == 5 then
        return true
    end
end
```

----------


## Gorthok

> I don't have the trinket but this is probably the syntax you looking for:
> 
> 
> ```
> local buff,_,_,TPCount = UnitAura("player","Titanic Power")
> 
> if buff ~= nil then
>     if TPCount == 5 then
>         return true
> ...


I love you, no seriously I have been working on that for about 8 hours.


This is what i ended up with in total.


```
local buff,_,_,TPCount = UnitAura("player","Titanic Power")

if UnitHealth("target") >= 300000  then 
	return true
if buff ~= nil then
    if TPCount == 5 then
        return true
    end
end
```

----------


## diesall

> I love you, no seriously I have been working on that for about 8 hours.
> 
> 
> This is what i ended up with in total.
> 
> 
> ```
> local buff,_,_,TPCount = UnitAura("player","Titanic Power")
> 
> ...


That will most likely break your rotation, you are missing an end statement and that logic would cause the trinket to be used if Target HP is greater then 300k regardless of stacks.
This should do what your after:



```
local buff,_,_,TPCount = UnitAura("player","Titanic Power")


	
if buff ~= nil then
    if TPCount == 5 and UnitHealth("target") >= 300000 then
        return true
    end
end
```

----------


## Gorthok

> That will most likely break your rotation, you are missing an end statement and that logic would cause the trinket to be used if Target HP is greater then 300k regardless of stacks.
> This should do what your after:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local buff,_,_,TPCount = UnitAura("player","Titanic Power")
> 
> 
> ...


I noticed after about 3 rotations it broke, so I took it out and did just that. I am going to save you for when I move on to ele shaman -_-

thanks a bunches for your help  :Smile:

----------


## n1bl3r

diesall, any chance you have or can make a DK rotation that focuses on survivability. Probably blood for healing, I am looking for a rotation that i can use for soloing old instances. BTW you frost rotation is awesome, I actually love to play my DK again.

----------


## Ruinit

So can a rotation be created without knowledge of how to do lua?

----------


## h0d3n54ck

hey nice program. im using this for my pala and warrior and it works fine for prot and dmg specs but when i log on my mage the program always has a critical error i have already tried a lot of different abilities/rotations it doesnt change anything ^^ this problem only appeared since the last update of the program and its only for mage stuff....before the update it just worked fine .... anyone knows how to solve the problem?^^

----------


## diesall

> diesall, any chance you have or can make a DK rotation that focuses on survivability. Probably blood for healing, I am looking for a rotation that i can use for soloing old instances. BTW you frost rotation is awesome, I actually love to play my DK again.


For old content probably just get it to mash, Outbreak, death Strike, Rune Strike, Heart Strike
ill build more in depth logic later, when i get round to it, for cd abilities, but deathknight tanking is a bit more involved then just mashing a priority system, ie. timing death strikes, Rune Strikes to proc only frost and unholy runes, using BB >4 mobs, etc... and a few other judgement calls that cant be programmed into the Bot at present

----------


## Gorthok

> diesall, any chance you have or can make a DK rotation that focuses on survivability. Probably blood for healing, I am looking for a rotation that i can use for soloing old instances. BTW you frost rotation is awesome, I actually love to play my DK again.


Blood for the time is to unpredictable to me a real "rotation" for survivability I am sure it will come just not right now until all the dps classes are done and the healers.

----------


## Xelper

> hey nice program. im using this for my pala and warrior and it works fine for prot and dmg specs but when i log on my mage the program always has a critical error i have already tried a lot of different abilities/rotations it doesnt change anything ^^ this problem only appeared since the last update of the program and its only for mage stuff....before the update it just worked fine .... anyone knows how to solve the problem?^^


Try downloading 1.0.8 again... shortly after I uploaded 1.0.8 the first time I realized that the built in mage abilities were corrupt, so I uploaded a new one with the prior MAGE.XMLs

----------


## crystal_tech

> So can a rotation be created without knowledge of how to do lua?


well creating the rotation doesn't need lua coding, its the abilities themselves that need the coding. thats what a lot of us, including myself are working on now.

----------


## sheuron

Got working ARCANE MAGE rotations for pqr108

xeronpqr108Profiles.zip

Thanks you very much for the program  :Smile:

----------


## h0d3n54ck

Thanks for the reply Xelper it worked for me and sheuron ur profile is really nice man ^^ thx for sharing

----------


## kickmydog

Xelper,

Could you have the bot play a different sound when you hit the hotkey to disable the rotation. Currently it just plays the same thing for active and inactive. Plus the ability to set a sound file for those would be great.

----------


## sheuron

Done some finetune on the protection warrior profile:

Cleave if used only if rage > 50%
Added cleave to the prot aoe rotation
Added missing spell Inner Rage, activate when rage > 90%
Added missing spell Victory rush, Activate when hp < 80%
Added missing spell Shield Block
Added missing spell Enraged Regeneration, activate on Last Stand use

xeronwarriorpqr108Profiles.zip

----------


## frII

Could u upload this in some other place?

----------


## Xelper

> Xelper,
> 
> Could you have the bot play a different sound when you hit the hotkey to disable the rotation. Currently it just plays the same thing for active and inactive. Plus the ability to set a sound file for those would be great.


Hit the "Show Settings" button... the sounds WoW offers are fairly limited and some dont even play a sound, but you should be able to set a distinct enough sound from there.

---------- Post added at 09:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 AM ----------




> Could u upload this in some other place?


What is wrong with mediafire? I find its one of the easiest and fastest to use file sharing sites.

----------


## Appie

> Done some finetune on the protection warrior profile:
> 
> Cleave if used only if rage > 50%
> Added cleave to the prot aoe rotation
> Added missing spell Inner Rage, activate when rage > 90%
> Added missing spell Victory rush, Activate when hp < 80%
> Added missing spell Shield Block
> Added missing spell Enraged Regeneration, activate on Last Stand use
> 
> xeronwarriorpqr108Profiles.zip


Nicely done, any luck with getting commanding and demoralizing shout to work?

Edit: missing spell: concussion blow

----------


## thokkthokk

Can someone make a LUA for the mage polymorph ability. I need the ability part that will cast on my focus target if there are less then say 10 seconds left on it. I dont know if this is possible but if anyone could help me that would be cool.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Can someone make a LUA for the mage polymorph ability. I need the ability part that will cast on my focus target if there are less then say 10 seconds left on it. I dont know if this is possible but if anyone could help me that would be cool.


its possible. I'll try and get the code for ya.

spellid 118 set target to focus



```
local hasDebuff,_,_,_,_,duration = UnitAura("focus", "polymorph")

if hasDebuff ~= nil then
	if duration <= 10 then
		return true
	end
end
```

----------


## thokkthokk

> its possible. I'll try and get the code for ya.


thanks man that would be great

----------


## crystal_tech

i posted it on the last page. I'm running on 30min of sleep so forgive me if it doesn't work. but it should be a good start.

----------


## JimYall

Im sorry for being a newbie. Can you get banned by using this? Do I need to use any LUA unlocker hack to use this program?

----------


## Button

Love this we Program soo much, got a spot in a pretty high end guild from doing a pug with crazy dps with this!! Any chance of someone making a PvP Frost rotation, maybe to include things like Necrotic Strike and more Plague Strikes.

----------


## AdamZZ

> Im sorry for being a newbie. Can you get banned by using this? Do I need to use any LUA unlocker hack to use this program?


You always risk feeling the ban-hammer when you are using any kind of bot.
This bot contains a LUA unlocker, you only need to start the bot, choose/create a rotation and then have imba DPS.

----------


## Gorthok

> Im sorry for being a newbie. Can you get banned by using this? Do I need to use any LUA unlocker hack to use this program?


I'm working on it now, I do work weekends so it will be Monday before I can really finish it up.

----------


## sheuron

Just updated the protection warrior rotation:

Removed Shockwave from single target threat rotation
Cast Commanding Shout if no previous stamina buff is detected, otherwise cast Battle Shout
Apply Demoralizing/Thunderclap debuff and keep it up
Concussion Blow is now on ability list, but have no use on threat rotation

xeronwarriorpqr108bProfiles.zip

Xelper, saw some bots able to detect how many mobs are close, is possible to do that?

----------


## AdamZZ

> Just updated the protection warrior rotation:
> 
> Removed Shockwave from single target threat rotation
> Cast Commanding Shout if no previous stamina buff is detected, otherwise cast Battle Shout
> Apply Demoralizing/Thunderclap debuff and keep it up
> Concussion Blow is now on ability list, but have no use on threat rotation
> 
> xeronwarriorpqr108bProfiles.zip
> 
> Xelper, saw some bots able to detect how many mobs are close, is possible to do that?


The thing is that the bots that detect mobs are reading the memory. (grinding bots is what you meant I guess)
This bot is "only" unlocking the LUA protection and injects the code you write into the game and make the code act like an addon.
If you can in some way figure out how many mobs that are attacking you with LUA scripts then it is possible.

----------


## hbkx1

Can someone direct me to the Arcane Mage and which page its on. Can't seem to find a working one. =)

----------


## kickmydog

Xelper,

Would it be possible to tweak the interrupt AI a little. For example a number of classes have abilities that could be used to interupt:

Paladin

Rebuke (standard)
Avenger Shield (Prot)
Hammer of Justice (all)

Hunter

Silencing Shot (standard)
Intimidation (BM)
Wyvern Sting (Survival)
Scatter Shot (all)
Nether Shock/ Sonic Blast/ Pummel/ Serenity Dust/ Bad Manner/ Horn Toss/ Sting/ (pet)

I'm sure other classes have other abilities, this would help a lot in situations where the standard interrupt is on cooldown, the bot would use the secondary to interrupt. Alternately it would use those abilities when a mob has "protected" spellcasting that otherwise cannot be interrupted by a normal interrupt.

----------


## sheuron

Done some finetune on the Hunter MM rotation

Smart aspect switch when hunter is moving or stand still
Added missing spell Readiness
Improved Steady Shot should be up now 99% time
Added MM AOE rotation

xeronhuntermmpqr108Profiles.zip

Only thing i miss on the rotation is the Missdirection, is posible to check if targetoftarget is not myself, is a party member and cast missdirection on him?

----------


## Gorthok

> Done some finetune on the Hunter MM rotation
> 
> Smart aspect switch when hunter is moving or stand still
> Added missing spell Readiness
> Improved Steady Shot should be up now 99% time
> Added MM AOE rotation
> 
> xeronhuntermmpqr108Profiles.zip
> 
> Only thing i miss on the rotation is the Missdirection, is posible to check if targetoftarget is not myself, is a party member and cast missdirection on him?


I can look into it but I am not as good with codin as I would like to be but I am learning fast, diesall should be able to figure that out with no issues. I would think it could be set up to target your focus apon entering combat.

----------


## kickmydog

> Done some finetune on the Hunter MM rotation
> 
> Smart aspect switch when hunter is moving or stand still
> Added missing spell Readiness
> Improved Steady Shot should be up now 99% time
> Added MM AOE rotation
> 
> xeronhuntermmpqr108Profiles.zip
> 
> Only thing i miss on the rotation is the Missdirection, is posible to check if targetoftarget is not myself, is a party member and cast missdirection on him?


There are some rather serious dps loss issues with your rotation, when I tried it the following occured.

1. It will cast three steady shots in order to get ISS on it. The first two SS make sense, but because the buff doesn't go up on the character until the 2nd SS hits, this means a third is started up since there is flight time to consider..
2. As a result of the above the character can and does sit at full focus for several seconds.

I would suggest something like a steady shot count. So for example if you go below a certain amount of focus, it casts steady shot once, ups the count, and then casts it again, and ups the count. Now since the count is at 2 it stops repeat casting steady shot, and resets the count to 0. In this situation two steady shots should give you more than enough focus to cast any instants.

Another comment, I tried sitting on a target dummy with 100% health, I proceeded to attack with your rotation, and moved constantly. Unfortunately it never once cast aimed shot, which is what you would expect. However, that meant I stayed at 100 focus until Chimera would cast, it did not instead cast arcane as a dump. Probably want something in the Aimed Profile that checks for movement.

----------


## googlebee

Wonderful program, worked great with my lock, but not showing any rotation options for my priest. Am i overlooking something?

(edit) think i figured it out. thanks)

----------


## Gorthok

diesall empty your mail so I can message you homie, i will try again in 20 mins, post here if you have done so, thanks

----------


## crystal_tech

I'm still working on things. just got the wife and baby home so I'll be working on profiles mainly fixing hunters and trying an idea to help healers as a work around.

----------


## googlebee

> Here is a Bear Tanking Rotation for Single and AoE situations it also has the cat ones too so it wont ruin your current profiles). enjoy. I also added into the cat rotation the ability to go bear if a tank dies to pick up a boss until he is rezzed it will do a standard bear rotation in cat spec. also edited to use berserk in cat spec right away.
> 
> Copy into Druid Rotation
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><DRUID><Rotation><RotationName>Cat</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Faerie Fire (Feral)|Mangle|Savage Roar|Tigers Fury|Berserk|Rake|Ferocious Bite|Rip|Shred|Bear Mangle|Bear Maul|Lacerate|Thrash</RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>CatAOE</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Swipe|Tigers Fury</RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>Bear</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Bear Maul|Bear Mangle|Pulverize|Lacerate|Bear Faerie Fire</RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>Bear AOE</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Bear Maul|Thrash|Bear Swipe|Bear Mangle</RotationList></Rotation></DRUID>
> ```
> ...


Thanks alot for this Snap - + rep

*Really looking for a all out bear tanking rotation for optimal dps. Havent come across one yet, + rep to anyone who can. Would need the following:
1) Utilizing Enrage on CD (1 minute)
2) Thrash {Even in single target its still nice for procs on Mangle since u burn lacerates alot with Pulverize}
3) Making Mangle priority spam when Berserk is active for maximum dps 
4) Demoralizing Roar {30 second duration, recast when duration under 3 seconds}
5) Spell interupts using Skull Bash (Bear form). 
6) Faerie Fire (Feral) : only being cast in rotation when stacks under 3 adding in countdown timer at 4 minutes when 3rd stack is applied. (Currently snapples version continues to cast it at 3 stacks)

Other Thoughts: Taunts would need to be done manually as there situational (Tank swap fights etc)* - *Feral Charge would be nice but certain fights would be problematic when needing to be away from target (AOE etc)-Defensive cooldowns should be done manually, however Barkskin could be set at say, active when player Under 35% since its such a quick reuse (1 min cd) saving Frenzied Regen and Survival Instincts for manual use.*

Many Thanks in advance!

_(Edit - Hopefully Crystal_tech is working on this soon!)_

----------


## sheuron

Done Fire Mage rotations

xeronmagepqr108Profiles.zip

Known bug: Bot detect combustion buff on target but impact cant copy combustion to near targets ???????

----------


## kickmydog

So I was thinking that the Aimed Shot code needs to be changed a little to as follows.



```
local hasFire = UnitBuffID("player", "82926")
local myFocus = UnitPower("player")
local unitHp = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")

if hasFire ~= nil then
	return true
end

if PQR_IsMoving(1) == true
	return false
end

if unitHp >= 90 and myFocus >= 55  then
	return true
end
```

This should allow the bot to skip over Aimed Shot when you are moving unless "Fire!" is up.

ok well after testing this for a while it seemed it didn't work.

----------


## sheuron

Totally rewrote the Hunter MM rotation:

Improved steady shot should be always active and energy is managed better
DPS while moving is now fully functional
Serpent Sting is not casted on mobs under 100k (modify the value if you arent level 85)
Set focus on a frienly unit to keep up Misdirection on him

xeronhuntermmpqr108Profiles.zip

----------


## AdamZZ

> So I was thinking that the Aimed Shot code needs to be changed a little to as follows.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local hasFire = UnitBuffID("player", "82926")
> local myFocus = UnitPower("player")
> local unitHp = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")
> 
> ...


I changed the code in the quote, it might work but haven't tested as I do not have an hunter.

----------


## Xelper

> Totally rewrote the Hunter MM rotation:
> 
> Improved steady shot should be always active and energy is managed better
> DPS while moving is now fully functional
> Serpent Sting is not casted on mobs under 100k (modify the value if you arent level 85)
> Set focus on a frienly unit to keep up Misdirection on him
> 
> xeronhuntermmpqr108Profiles.zip


Haven't tested yet... but does it always only cast 2 Steady SHots to put up the Imp SS? I have this in UNIT_SPELLCAST_SUCCEEDED... you can use it to prevent a 3rd steady shot if you are having that problem... It will be english locale only until next PQR version... when I will change the "Auto Shot" and "Steady Shot" to spell IDs rather than spell names. This wasn't documented in the release notes because it wasn't quite ready for all locales.




```
                if unitSpell ~= ""Auto Shot"" then
                    if unitSpell == ""Steady Shot"" then
                        PQR_SteadyCount = PQR_SteadyCount + 1
                    else
                        PQR_SteadyCount = 0
                        PQR_LastCasted = unitSpellID
                    end
                end
```


PQR_SteadyCount should give you the number of consecutive Steady Shots in a row you have sucessfully casted.


```
if PQR_SteadyCount == 2 or (PQR_IsCastingSpell(56641) and PQR_SteadyCount == 1) then
    --we have casted 2 steadys in a row or are currently casting another and have already casted 1.
    return false
end
```

----------


## ultimanx

Hey, I have look throu all pages and couldn't find any retri pala pve rotation profile. Does any1 have single and / or aoe profile?

----------


## sheuron

In my opinion the best way to do things is the simplest way. The trick to make Impreved Steady Shot always acive was check the energy gains

----------


## ocso639

I may have missed it -- but is the warlock demo rotation using bane of doom?

----------


## kickmydog

> Hey, I have look throu all pages and couldn't find any retri pala pve rotation profile. Does any1 have single and / or aoe profile?


Ret paladin is available with the program by default.

---------- Post added at 06:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:43 PM ----------




> Totally rewrote the Hunter MM rotation:
> 
> Improved steady shot should be always active and energy is managed better
> DPS while moving is now fully functional
> Serpent Sting is not casted on mobs under 100k (modify the value if you arent level 85)
> Set focus on a frienly unit to keep up Misdirection on him
> 
> xeronhuntermmpqr108Profiles.zip


Pretty good rotation, that works reasonably well. I would definitely remove the misdirection ability from the list. This has too many problem especially if someone pulls threat at the wrong time. I do like the serpent sting addition, made me think about rewriting hunter's mark to use the 100k limit too.

I honestly have been unable to get Aimed Shot to work intelligently in any shape or form. So I've resorted to a separate rotation that just uses aimed shot for burning, and switching to Aimed Shot - fire! rotation with arcane as the dump for none Aimed Shot optimal periods of time.

----------


## Kinky

Righty! I've completely re-written the Shadow Priest rotation, as well as including the focus abilities posted by Weaz77! (Thanks for the idea.)
I've done some theorycrafting as well regarding optimal situations, movement and so on.

Do keep in mind that Shadowpriests rely heavily upon raid buffs and gear. You should however, be able to push 17-20k DPS with this easily in any raid setting. (I'm personally pushing ~30k in Firelands, 25man Heroic)

Movement:
Shadow Word: Death will be case on cooldown.
Devouring Plague will be cast as a filler between SW: D's, however, since Alysrazor is a strange fight for us, I've added a check for the wings of flame buff you get by taking 3 molten feathers, so it won't be spamming SWD:/DP constantly while not really "moving" per say.

I've put the rotation up to what I found to be close to optimal (You need to pre-pot yourself) and tried to time it so you get the best possible situation with Shadow Orbs applied to Shadow Word: P, Devouring Plague and Vampiric Touch.

You also have a new "DD Shadow Rotation" available that casts; SW: D, Mind Blast and Mind Spike on cooldown. Think about fights like Majordomo and Ragnaros' Sons of Flame, you really need fast and efficient damage then, so dotting up and going through the normal rotation isn't feasible in these situations.

Shift + E along with Shift + D allows for some quick click-and-change action between the two rotations with little downtime.

Hope you guys enjoy it!
(If Xelper is nice, he'll update the Shadowpriest profiles in his package as well!)

Updated Shadowpriest Rotations

----------


## Xelper

Sure, I will include it in 1.0.9... also currently working on a way to allow multiple rotation and ability XMLs, so I can include a lot of submitted profiles without having to spend hours trying to merge them together.

----------


## R0w4n

> OK, think i have the conserve phase on Arcane Blast and Missles workied out (thanks crystal!) Like R0w4n pointed out we can get by with casting more then a couple arcane blasts during our conserve phase due to raid buffs. So i have set it to keep casting AB until we reach around 80% mana then cast missle, rinse and repeat. So if you have better gear and buffs from raid you will cast more AB's before using AM. This should increase our dps during the burn phase which takes a drastic drop while in this phase. Dont forget to create mana gems before entering combat! I took out the make gem due to the fact it is a dps decrease. Thought xelper was going to add in some type of self buff feature, hint hint! 
> 
> It is really hard to test this on a dummy, since we do not have the buffs to keep casting AB. So please test and let me know where i can treak it.
> 
> Mage_Abilities
> [spoiler]
> 
> ```
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><MAGE><Ability><Name>B - Arcane Missile</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5143</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local AM = UnitBuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Arcane Missiles!&amp;quot;)
> ...


Thank you n1bl3r! I had a chance to test your rotation on Baleroc Heroic yday nr. 3 after 2 DPS warriors... :P
Im trying to tweak this myself so I dont have to constantly ask for your help but I cant get it to work :/ If I try to delay arcane power, it just skips casting it oO

So heres my list as usual:


Can we have the bot cast 4 arcane blasts, THEN pop Arcane Power, Mana Gem and Trinket? Its a DPS lose to use on pull insted;You should make it cast Presence of Mind (12043) as the first thing and then make the bot just use it every time its off cooldown. It seems its struggeling to cast it as the bot is spamming arcane blast in the beginning, so you have to jump or step aside for it to activated PoM.Could you also add a check for Volcanic Potion so the bot dont just pop mana gem instantly but rather wait for the 4 stacks of arcane blast?Arcane Power should ALWAYS be popped with Mana Gem! Sorry I was stupid to say that it should be used twice when infact its a HUGE dps lose when popping arcane power without mana gem :SAlso I tweaked the Conserve - Arcane Blast to a maximum of 5 casts and mana level to 80% insted of 6 casts and 75% mana level.
Now its getting tricky  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Can you make the bot go through burn, through conservation phase and then just as the mana gem comes off cooldown make the bot go into a new burn phase when theres like 25 - 30 seconds left on Evocation?

So it will be like bot idling around 80ish% mana - Mana gems comes off cooldown, Evocation is maybe 35 seconds away?
Bot waits a little, Evocation 30, 29, 28 and bot starts new burnphase by popping arcane power and managem + trinket and then burns again, evocate back up and conserve again?

----------


## n1bl3r

I have been working on the rotation to start off with 4 AB's, use gems and CD's then go into burn phase. As soon as I get it tweaked and working right I will post.

----------


## R4g4t0kk

I only got execute left to fix to make a perfect fury dps.

I got this from crystal tech, but it does not work. Anyone knows why mabe?

What I need the execute to do execute til the buff is stacked up 5 times asap and then only refresh itself when it is less then 2 sec til the buff expires

local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")
local hasExecutioner = UnitAura("player", "90806")
local duration = GetSpellCooldown("90806")
local timeleft = (duration - GetTime())

if unithealth <= 20 and hasExecutioner <= 4 then
return true
end

if unithealth <= 20 and hasExecutioner == 5 and timeleft <= 2 then
return true
end

and what it does is not use execute at all, but it blocks the rest of the priority que under it once the target is below 20% hp, so now I just auto attack after the boss gets to less then 20% :P

----------


## Kinky

Try this R4g4t0kk:

local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")
local hasExecutioner, _, _, _, _, _, timer = UnitBuffID("player", 90806)
local _, _, _, ExecutionerStacks = UnitBuffID("player", 90806)

-- Use the skill when the "target" is at 20% health or less and current stacks are 4 or less.
if unithealth <= 20 and hasExecutioner ~= nil then
if ExecutionerStacks <= 4 then
return true
end
end

-- Use the skill when the "target" is at 20% health or less and time left is less or equal to 2 seconds.
if unithealth <= 20 and hasExecutioner ~= nil and timer - GetTime() <= 2 then
return true
end

----------


## CryptoCombat

What's the average dps increase by using this? I can normally move my character and do my rotation pretty well.

----------


## R0w4n

> I have been working on the rotation to start off with 4 AB's, use gems and CD's then go into burn phase. As soon as I get it tweaked and working right I will post.


You da man!

----------


## googlebee

> What's the average dps increase by using this? I can normally move my character and do my rotation pretty well.


It makes bad players viable, and good players usually even better. (IN short)

For me it raised feral dps by about 1500. Rogue dps by nearly 2k.

----------


## crystal_tech

> I may have missed it -- but is the warlock demo rotation using bane of doom?


yes it should and does for me.

tomorrow I'm releasing updated rotations

----------


## kickmydog

I'm trying to code for Aimed Shot to cast when it's cast speed is 1.7s or less. Has anyone got any sample code which uses cast speed?

----------


## sheuron

> I'm trying to code for Aimed Shot to cast when it's cast speed is 1.7s or less. Has anyone got any sample code which uses cast speed?


API GetSpellInfo - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft

----------


## kickmydog

> API GetSpellInfo - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft


I am aware of this, but it didn't answer my request.

----------


## sheuron

local _, _, _, _, _, _, time = GetSpellInfo(17434)

if time < 1700 then
return true
end

----------


## kickmydog

> local _, _, _, _, _, _, time = GetSpellInfo(17434)
> 
> if time < 1700 then
> return true
> end


Thanks very much.

----------


## andryshka

I can't download DK profile from attachment of this forum.  :Frown:  Can someone give external link?

----------


## kclux

> I can't download DK profile from attachment of this forum.  Can someone give external link?


Yeah quite sad that an uploaded XML file is still waiting for approval 6 days after it got uploaded. Probably all admins are together on vacation.

----------


## gundrak

if you go back a few pages there is one something 7.zip

----------


## R4g4t0kk

> Try this R4g4t0kk:
> 
> local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")
> local hasExecutioner, _, _, _, _, _, timer = UnitBuffID("player", 90806)
> local _, _, _, ExecutionerStacks = UnitBuffID("player", 90806)
> 
> -- Use the skill when the "target" is at 20% health or less and current stacks are 4 or less.
> if unithealth <= 20 and hasExecutioner ~= nil then
> if ExecutionerStacks <= 4 then
> ...


Not working, just skips the execute entierly, does not block like the other one tough.

----------


## jackus

I need help with Colossus Smash on WARRIOR PVP. 

Right now it spams Colossus Smash, even if the debuff is allready up. 

if UnitName("target") ~= 
if Colossus Smash == nil then
Colossus Smash = UnitDebuffID("target", 86346) --Colossus Smash
return true
end
end

I tryed myself. But i have NEVER done this before. Can any one help out please?

----------


## machajr

i need help about that. if lava lash , stormstrike ,unleashelements cd<2 second cast lavaburst

----------


## outoforder

Feral - Maim
i been trying to get Maim at 5 Combo points.. anyone help me?

trying to get the existing rip to:
maim-rip--fb

----------


## Button

Anyone working on a DK Blood rotation?

----------


## trulygangster

This is awesome im seriously about to donate my dps has increased exponentially..Of course nothing beats Manual but this is pretty darn close. Keep it up you got my support bro.!

----------


## bonjour85

I was trying to do feral cat auto Ravage when stampede buff is active... But it doesn't seem to work. Debug is informing that spell should be cast but ravage is not beeing used...

Name: Ravage!(Cat Form)
SpellID: 81170
Lua:


```
bSR = UnitBuffID("player", 81022)

if bSR ~= nil then
     return true
end
```

Any idea why it doesn't working?

----------


## crystal_tech

> I need help with Colossus Smash on WARRIOR PVP. 
> 
> Right now it spams Colossus Smash, even if the debuff is allready up. 
> 
> if UnitName("target") ~= 
> if Colossus Smash == nil then
> Colossus Smash = UnitDebuffID("target", 86346) --Colossus Smash
> return true
> end
> ...


Try this code


```
local hasCs = UnitDebuffID("target", 86346)

if hasCs ~= nil then
	return true
elseif hasCs == nil then
	return false
end
```

----------


## phazeshifta

I'm wondering if it would be possible to use this to level, or should I just stick with using this tool on level 85's? 

I started a new druid, and the only spell I've started with is wrath. I created a new druid profile, but I can't get the bot to only use wrath. I target a mob and it just sits there. If I manually attack, the bot still does nothing and never attacks.

Do I need to clear all the abilities out of the profile and only have wrath in there, and then just add the spells in as I go? Or should I just give up on using this to level quickly?

----------


## Gorthok

> I was trying to do feral cat auto Ravage when stampede buff is active... But it doesn't seem to work. Debug is informing that spell should be cast but ravage is not beeing used...
> 
> Name: Ravage!(Cat Form)
> SpellID: 81170
> Lua:
> 
> 
> ```
> bSR = UnitBuffID("player", 81022)
> ...



This should work fine also.


```
local CSmash = UnitBuffID("target",86346)

if CSmash ~= nill then
	return true
end
```

----------


## bonjour85

> This should work fine also.
> 
> 
> ```
> local CSmash = UnitBuffID("target",86346)
> 
> if CSmash ~= nill then
> 	return true
> end
> ```


erm, what? :P

----------


## crystal_tech

gorthok is hitting the reply button on the post above you. 

add local to your code in front of bSR and try it. if it doesn't work replace the spellid number with the name of the buff/debuff in quotes like "player" is.

----------


## Gorthok

Oops fixed, I was reading 2 posts and made code that combine the 2 -_-

I separated the 2 into what I intended to do ;P


```
local CSmash = UnitBuffID("target",86346)

if CSmash ~= nill then
	return true
end
```




```
local bSR = UnitBuffID("player", 81022)

if bSR ~= nil then
     return true
end
```






And now one for me, I am trying to get an ability to randomly be used between lets say 4 and 13 seconds from its expire, to make it seem more like a human action.

Any Ideas crystal_tech?

----------


## crystal_tech

well, the idea behind this bot is to get rid of the human to allow for a near perfect rotation. I'd just wait for xelpers next release as it should have the smart button mode. giving the user more control when to cast the next spell (aka 1 button spam).

----------


## Gorthok

You mind looking over my Abilities for me, i can't figure out whats wrong with it, i have spent to many hours on it and I think i need a new perspective, the rotation will not start.

Abilities.


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><DEATHKNIGHT><Ability><Name>Rune Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>56815</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Obliterate</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49020</SpellID><Actions>/startattack|/use 10</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Howling Blast</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49184</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local dbFrostFever, _, _, _, _, _, dbexpire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;,55095, &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

if dbFrostFever ~= nil then		
	dbexpire =(dbexpire - GetTime())
	if dbexpire &amp;lt; 4 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Plague Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45462</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local dbBloodPlague, _, _, _, _, _, BloodPlagueExpire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;,59879, &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

if dbBloodPlague ~= nil then	
	BloodPlagueExpire =(BloodPlagueExpire - GetTime())
	if BloodPlagueExpire &amp;lt; 5 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Blood Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45902</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>
	return true
</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Frost Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49143</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if  UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) &amp;gt; 82 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Death Coil</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>47541</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>
	return true
</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Blood Boil</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>48721</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>
	return true
</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Outbreak</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>77575</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local dbBloodPlague, _, _, _, _, _,BloodPlagueExpire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;,59879, &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

if UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) &amp;gt;= 300000  then 	
	if  dbBloodPlague ~= nil then		
		BloodPlagueExpire =(BloodPlagueExpire - GetTime())
		if BloodPlagueExpire &amp;lt; 6 then
			return true
		end
	else
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Obliterate(Proc)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49020</SpellID><Actions>/startattack|/use 10</Actions><Lua>local KMProc = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,51128)

if KMProc ~= nill then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Death Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49998</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local HP = UnitHealth(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100

if HP &amp;lt; 25 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Horn of Winter</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>57330</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local HornOfwinter, _, _, _, _, _,HornExpire = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 57330)
	
if  HornOfWinter ~= nil then		
	HornExpire =(HornExpire - GetTime())
	if HornExpire &amp;lt; 6  then
			return true
	end
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Mind Freeze</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>53550</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Festering Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>85948</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Pestilence</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>50842</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Howling Blast (proc)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49184</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local FreezingFog = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 59052)
if FreezingFog ~= nill then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Horn of Winter(on)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>57330</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local HornOfWinter =  UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 57330)

if HornOfWinter == nill then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Death Coil(rp-cap)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>47541</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) &amp;gt;= 82 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Frost Strike(RP for Brez)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49143</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local rp = 40

if (UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) - UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)) &amp;lt; rp then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Pillar of Frost</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>51271</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>if UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) &amp;gt;= 300000  then 
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Blood Tap</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45529</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Raise Dead</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>46584</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local UnholySTR =  UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 53365)
local PillarOfFrost =  UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,51271)

if UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) &amp;gt;= 87 or UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == -1 then 
	if UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) &amp;gt; 300000  then
		if UnholySTR ~= nil then
			return true
		end
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Apparatus of Khaz&amp;apos;goroth</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions>/use 14</Actions><Lua>local buff,_,_,TPCount = UnitAura(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;Titanic Power&amp;quot;)
	
if buff ~= nil then
    if TPCount == 5 and UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) &amp;gt;= 300000 then
        return true
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Health Stone</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5512</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local myhealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)
if myhealth &amp;lt;= 20 then 
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Raise Dead(Pillar)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>46584</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local UnholySTR =  UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 53365)
local PillarOfFrost =  UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,51271)

if UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) &amp;gt;= 87 or UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == -1 then 
	if UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) &amp;gt; 300000  then
		if UnholySTR ~= nil and PillarOfFrost ~= nil then
			return true
		end
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability></DEATHKNIGHT>
```


Rotations, nothing wrong with these.


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
-<DEATHKNIGHT>-<Rotation><RotationName>Frost 4.2 Dps</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Horn of Winter(on)|Blood Tap|Pillar of Frost|Raise Dead|Outbreak|Plague Strike|Obliterate(Proc)|Frost Strike|Howling Blast (proc)|Obliterate|Howling Blast|Apparatus of Khaz&apos;goroth|Raise Dead(Pillar)|Horn of Winter|Health Stone</RotationList></Rotation>-<Rotation><RotationName>Frost AOE Kite</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList/></Rotation>-<Rotation><RotationName>Frost AOE</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList/></Rotation>-<Rotation><RotationName>Frost +(Brez)+</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList/></Rotation></DEATHKNIGHT>
```

----------


## bonjour85

> gorthok is hitting the reply button on the post above you. 
> 
> add local to your code in front of bSR and try it. if it doesn't work replace the spellid number with the name of the buff/debuff in quotes like "player" is.


either adding local and spellname didn't worked. detection was okay (as debug said), so i changed spellid to 0, and added that /cast command to queue.
finally it's working and looks like that:

http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/8276/ravagen.jpg

----------


## Xelper

This is basically pseudo code and you definitely need to write more into it, but for a basic idea of how this might be accomplished see the following. The ability would obviously need to be fairly high up in your rotation priority. In your case you probably want to subtract the random number from the expiration time for the spell instead of adding the random number to the current time.


In the function for the ability you want to use randomly:



```
if useTime == nil then
    --preventing comparing to null values.
    useTime = 0
end

if useTime == 0 then
    --Set the time you want to use the ability..
    --You will want to change this to subtract the random number from the expiration time... see UnitBuff or UnitDebuff() WoW Function
    useTime = math.random(4,13) + GetTime()
end

if useTime <= GetTime() and useTime ~= 0 then
    --The time to use the ability is now.
    useTime = 0
    return true
end
```



```
name, rank, icon, count, debuffType, duration, expirationTime, unitCaster, isStealable, shouldConsolidate, spellId 
 = UnitDebuff("unit", index or ["name", "rank"][, "filter"]).

expirationTime 
Number - Time at which the debuff expires (GetTime() as a reference frame).
```

----------


## Gorthok

> This is basically pseudo code and you definitely need to write more into it, but for a basic idea of how this might be accomplished see the following. The ability would obviously need to be fairly high up in your rotation priority. In your case you probably want to subtract the random number from the expiration time for the spell instead of adding the random number to the current time.
> 
> 
> In the function for the ability you want to use randomly:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if useTime == nil then
> ...


You sir are my hero for the day  :Smile:  

Do you have any thoughts into why my Abilities are not working that i posted on the previous page?

----------


## Xelper

Yeah, for Colossus Smash you are doing 2 things wrong:
1) You are comparing to "nill" (two Ls, instead of the proper 1) and you are checking for a Buff on the target, not a Debuff. Though I wonder if because the variable nill (two Ls) is (probably) a nil value that it would work just as well as comparing to nil... anyways I am going off subject.

CSmash:


```
local CSmash = UnitDebuffID("target",86346)
if CSmash ~= nil then
    return true
end
```

2) For Stampede/Ravage I believe the problem MIGHT be that there are 2 different versions of Ravage.. one for use normally and one for use with the proc. When you gain the proc your Ravage turns into the following automatically:
Ravage! - Spell - World of Warcraft

Try changing the Ravage spell ID to that one.

----------


## Gorthok

I meant this one, I was half asleep when I did that.

Edit: I did find nill 3 times in here in the last 3 mins but still not working  :Frown: 


Rotations:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><DEATHKNIGHT><Rotation><RotationName>Frost 4.2 Dps</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Horn of Winter(on)|Pillar of Frost|Raise Dead|Outbreak|Obliterate(Proc)|Obliterate|Howling Blast (proc)|Blood Tap|Frost Strike|Plague Strike|Howling Blast|Apparatus of Khaz&amp;apos;goroth|Raise Dead(Pillar)|Horn of Winter|Health Stone</RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>Frost AOE Kite</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList></RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>Frost AOE</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList></RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>Frost +(Brez)+</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Frost Strike(RP for Brez)</RotationList></Rotation></DEATHKNIGHT>
```

Abilities:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><DEATHKNIGHT><Ability><Name>Rune Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>56815</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Obliterate</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49020</SpellID><Actions>/startattack|/use 10</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Howling Blast</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49184</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local dbFrostFever, _, _, _, _, _, dbexpire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;,55095, &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

if dbFrostFever ~= nil then		
	dbexpire =(dbexpire - GetTime())
	if dbexpire &amp;lt; 4 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Plague Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45462</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local dbBloodPlague, _, _, _, _, _, BloodPlagueExpire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;,59879, &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

if dbBloodPlague ~= nil then	
	BloodPlagueExpire =(BloodPlagueExpire - GetTime())
	if BloodPlagueExpire &amp;lt; 5 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Blood Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45902</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>
	return true
</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Frost Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49143</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if  UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) &amp;gt; 82 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Death Coil</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>47541</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>
	return true
</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Blood Boil</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>48721</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>
	return true
</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Outbreak</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>77575</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local dbBloodPlague, _, _, _, _, _,BloodPlagueExpire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;,59879, &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

if UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) &amp;gt;= 300000  then 	
	if  dbBloodPlague ~= nil then		
		BloodPlagueExpire =(BloodPlagueExpire - GetTime())
		if BloodPlagueExpire &amp;lt; 6 then
			return true
		end
	else
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Obliterate(Proc)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49020</SpellID><Actions>/startattack|/use 10</Actions><Lua>local KMProc = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,51128)

if KMProc ~= nill then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Death Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49998</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local HP = UnitHealth(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100

if HP &amp;lt; 25 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Horn of Winter</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>57330</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local HornOfwinter, _, _, _, _, _,HornExpire = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 57330)
	
if  HornOfWinter ~= nil then		
	HornExpire =(HornExpire - GetTime())
	if HornExpire &amp;lt; 6  then
			return true
	end
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Mind Freeze</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>53550</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Festering Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>85948</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Pestilence</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>50842</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Howling Blast (proc)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49184</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local FreezingFog = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 59052)
if FreezingFog ~= nill then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Horn of Winter(on)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>57330</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local HornOfWinter =  UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 57330)

if HornOfWinter == nill then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Death Coil(rp-cap)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>47541</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) &amp;gt;= 82 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Frost Strike(RP for Brez)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49143</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local rp = 40

if (UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) - UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)) &amp;lt; rp then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Pillar of Frost</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>51271</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>if UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) &amp;gt;= 300000  then 
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Blood Tap</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45529</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Raise Dead</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>46584</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local UnholySTR =  UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 53365)
local PillarOfFrost =  UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,51271)

if UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) &amp;gt;= 87 or UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == -1 then 
	if UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) &amp;gt; 300000  then
		if UnholySTR ~= nil then
			return true
		end
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Apparatus of Khaz&amp;apos;goroth</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions>/use 14</Actions><Lua>local buff,_,_,TPCount = UnitAura(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;Titanic Power&amp;quot;)
	
if buff ~= nil then
    if TPCount == 5 and UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) &amp;gt;= 300000 then
        return true
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Health Stone</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5512</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local myhealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)
if myhealth &amp;lt;= 20 then 
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Raise Dead(Pillar)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>46584</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local UnholySTR =  UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 53365)
local PillarOfFrost =  UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,51271)

if UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) &amp;gt;= 87 or UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == -1 then 
	if UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) &amp;gt; 300000  then
		if UnholySTR ~= nil and PillarOfFrost ~= nil then
			return true
		end
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability></DEATHKNIGHT>
```



---------- Post added at 03:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:16 PM ----------

I totally just found it O_O there was an end in the blood boil that did not belong!!!! 


argh fml 6+ hours on this crap

----------


## 22alec22

hey gorthok. when i start your DK rotations i always get an error. do you have any idea why?

----------


## Debordes

Anyone able to make an Enhance Shaman PvP profile? Or tell me how I can make the one posted in this thread cast Greater Healing Wave instead of Lightning Bolt on 5 stacks of Maelstrom?

----------


## Gorthok

> hey gorthok. when i start your DK rotations i always get an error. do you have any idea why?


Yea because there was an error in them, I managed to fix them and completely rebuild some things today in it today. I think now I can release a very nice working version. 

I put in MANY options for you to play with but as it sits now it is the most optimal rotation I have found, I was throwing out 22k dps on the Boss dummy, it only goes up in a raid setting. I can add any other "on use" trinket you need so just post here and I'll add it. Right now the Apparatus of Khaz'goroth is in the rotation, feel free to remove it if you do not have it. I am still working on unholy, you can see some of what I added in the abilities now, the "working ones" I hope to see this in the next version of PQR  :Smile:  

Only the Frost 4.3 is done, AOE is done also





> Gorthok could you please paste the code.


Here ya go  :Smile:  
Abilities:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><DEATHKNIGHT><Ability><Name>Rune Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>56815</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Obliterate</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49020</SpellID><Actions>/startattack|/use 10</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Howling Blast</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49184</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Blood Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45902</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Frost Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49143</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Frost: RaiseDead(US)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>46584</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local bUS =  UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 53365)
local bPoF =  UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,51271)

if UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) &amp;gt;= 87 or UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == -1 then 
	if UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) &amp;gt; 300000  then
		if bUS ~= nil then
			return true
		end
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Death Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49998</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Horn of Winter</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>57330</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local Horn, _, _, _, _, _, hwexpire = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 57330)

if Horn ~= nill then
	hwexpire =(hwexpire - GetTime())
	if hwexpire &amp;lt; 5 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>All: Mind Freeze</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>53550</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Festering Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>85948</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Pestilence</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>50842</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Blood Tap</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45529</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Frost: FrostStrike(rp-cap)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49143</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>-- change rp vaule if you want to allow for rime to 40
local rp = 40

if (UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) - UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)) &amp;lt; rp then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Frost: PlagueStrike(bpexpire)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45462</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local dbBloodPlague, _, _, _, _, _, BloodPlagueExpire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;,59879, &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

if dbBloodPlague ~= nil then	
	BloodPlagueExpire =(BloodPlagueExpire - GetTime())
	if BloodPlagueExpire &amp;lt; 4 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Frost: PillarOfFrost(400k)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>51271</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>if UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) &amp;gt;= 400000  then 
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Frost: RaiseDead(US+PoF)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>46584</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local bUS =  UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 53365)
local bPoF =  UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,51271)

if UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) &amp;gt;= 87 or UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == -1 then 
	if UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) &amp;gt; 300000  then
		if bUS ~= nil and bPoF ~= nil then
			return true
		end
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>All: Outbreak(400k)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>77575</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>
        local dbBloodPlague, _, _, _, _, _,BloodPlagueExpire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;,59879, &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)
		
        if UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) &amp;gt;= 400000  then 	
            if  dbBloodPlague ~= nil then		
                BloodPlagueExpire =(BloodPlagueExpire - GetTime())
                if BloodPlagueExpire &amp;gt;= 3 then
                    return true
                end
            else
                return true
            end
        end
        </Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Frost: Obliterate(2eR+KM)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49020</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local _,_,d1 =GetRuneCooldown(1)

local _,_,d2 =GetRuneCooldown(2)


local _,_,u3 =GetRuneCooldown(3)

local _,_,u4 =GetRuneCooldown(4)

local _,_,f5 = GetRuneCooldown(5)

local _,_,f6 = GetRuneCooldown(6)
local KM = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,51128)

if u3 == true and u4 == true and f5 == true and f6 == true then	
	return true
elseif d1 == true and d2 == true then	
	return true
elseif KM ~= nil then
	return true	
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>All: BloodTap(time5)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45529</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local time1,dur1,d1=GetRuneCooldown(1)
local time2,dur2,d2=GetRuneCooldown(2)

if  d1 == false or d2 == false then

   time1 = time1 + dur1 - GetTime()

   time2 = time2 + dur2 - GetTime()

   if time1 &amp;gt; 5 or time2 &amp;gt; 5 then

      return true

   end

end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Frost: FrostStrike(Brez50)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49143</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if  UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) &amp;gt; 82 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Horn of Winter(on)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>57330</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local bHoW =  UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 57330)

if bHoW == nill then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Frost: HowlingBlast (FF4)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49184</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local dbFrostFever, _, _, _, _, _, dbexpire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;,55095, &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

if dbFrostFever ~= nil then		
	dbexpire =(dbexpire - GetTime())
	if dbexpire &amp;lt; 4 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>1000</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>All: DeathStrke(20%hp)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49998</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local HP = UnitHealth(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100

if HP &amp;lt; 21 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>All: DeathStrke(30%hp)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49998</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local HP = UnitHealth(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100
local DS = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 96281)

if DS ~= nil and  HP &amp;lt; 30 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>All: DeathStrke(70%hp)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49998</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local HP = UnitHealth(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100
local DS = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 96281)

if DS ~= nil and  HP &amp;lt; 70 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Frost: HowlingBlast(r+Hero+p)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49184</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local _,_,d1=GetRuneCooldown(1)

local _,_,d2=GetRuneCooldown(2)

local _,_,u3 =GetRuneCooldown(3)

local _,_,u4 =GetRuneCooldown(4)
local heroism = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 32182)
local lust = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 2825)
local warp = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 80353)
local hysteria = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 90355)
local FreezingFog = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 59052)

if heroism ~= nil or lust ~= nil or warp ~= nil or hysteria ~= nil then
	if d1 == false and d2 == false and u3 == false and u4 == false then 
		return true
	end
elseif FreezingFog ~= nil then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F+U:Trinket1</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions>/use 13</Actions><Lua>if  GetInventoryItemCooldown(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,14) == 0 then UseInventoryItem(14) end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F+U:Trinket2</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions>/use 14</Actions><Lua>if  GetInventoryItemCooldown(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,14) == 0 then UseInventoryItem(14) end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>All: SynapseSprings</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions>/use 10</Actions><Lua>local bPoF =  UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,51271)
local PoFStart, PoFDuration = GetSpellCooldown(51271)
local PoFCD = (PoFStart + PoFDuration - GetTime())

-- PoFCD &amp;lt;= 25

if bPoF ~= nil  then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Use: MouseOver</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if IsMouseButtonDown() then if UnitAffectingCombat(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) then RunMacroText(&amp;quot;/click &amp;quot;..GetMouseFocus():GetName()) end end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>All: DnD</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,lcd =  GetSpellCooldown(43265)

if lcd == 0 and IsControlKeyDown()  and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil then
  CastSpellByID(43265)
  if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end  
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability></DEATHKNIGHT>
```

Rotations:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><DEATHKNIGHT><Rotation><RotationName>Frost</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>All: DnD|All: DeathStrke(30%hp)|All: BloodTap(time5)|Frost: PillarOfFrost(400k)|Frost: RaiseDead(US+PoF)|All: Outbreak(400k)|Frost: PlagueStrike(bpexpire)|Frost: HowlingBlast (FF4)|Frost: Obliterate(2eR+KM)|Frost: FrostStrike(rp-cap)|Frost: HowlingBlast(r+Hero)|Obliterate|Frost Strike|Howling Blast|Horn of Winter|Frost: RaiseDead(US)</RotationList><RequireCombat>true</RequireCombat><RotationNotes>Press and HOLD ctrl to cast Death and Decay at mouseover

Don&amp;apos;t forget to +rep if you like a profile!</RotationNotes></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>Frost Brez</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>All: DnD|All: DeathStrke(30%hp)|All: BloodTap(time5)|Frost: PillarOfFrost(400k)|Frost: RaiseDead(US+PoF)|All: Outbreak(400k)|Frost: PlagueStrike(bpexpire)|Frost: HowlingBlast (FF4)|Frost: Obliterate(2eR+KM)|Frost: FrostStrike(rp-cap)|Frost: HowlingBlast(r+Hero+p)|Obliterate|Frost: FrostStrike(Brez50)|Howling Blast|Horn of Winter|Frost: RaiseDead(US)</RotationList><RequireCombat>true</RequireCombat><RotationNotes>Press and HOLD ctrl to cast Death and Decay at mouseover

Don&amp;apos;t forget to +rep if you like a profile!</RotationNotes></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>Frost Trash</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>All: DnD|All: DeathStrke(30%hp)|All: BloodTap(time5)|Frost: PillarOfFrost(400k)|Frost: HowlingBlast (FF4)|Frost: Obliterate(2eR+KM)|Frost: FrostStrike(rp-cap)|Frost: HowlingBlast(r+Hero+p)|Obliterate|Frost Strike|Howling Blast|Horn of Winter|All - Death and Decay</RotationList><RequireCombat>true</RequireCombat><RotationNotes>Press and HOLD ctrl to cast Death and Decay at mouseover

Don&amp;apos;t forget to +rep if you like a profile!</RotationNotes></Rotation></DEATHKNIGHT>
```

P.S don't forget  :Smile:

----------


## snippetsr

Gorthok could you please paste the code.

takes a while to approve

cheers mate

----------


## EETEE

> Yea because there was an error in them, I managed to fix them and completely rebuild some things today in it today. I think now I can release a very nice working version. 
> 
> I put in MANY options for you to play with but as it sits now it is the most optimal rotation I have found, I was throwing out 22k dps on the Boss dummy, it only goes up in a raid setting. I can add any other "on use" trinket you need so just post here and I'll add it. Right now the Apparatus of Khaz'goroth is in the rotation, feel free to remove it if you do not have it. I am still working on unholy, you can see some of what I added in the abilities now, the "working ones" I hope to see this in the next version of PQR  
> 
> Only the Frost 4.2 is done, I was just starting to play with AOE for the on the fly switch. feel free to play and upload 
> 
> Attachment 4575
> Attachment 4576
> 
> ...



I was super stoked upon coming across, this, but it's stilll not working for me. Maybe it's only because I'm using it on a level 60 DK. I edited the rotation and took out the abilities my DK doesn't have. Any way somebody could make one for lowbie DKs? I'm botting a DK through BGs and pirox isn't the best as far as rotations go. When I use PQR on my ret in greens I rip people apart. Pleeeasseee tell me you can help me, a good PQR profile for lowbie DKs could really speed shit up for me! I'm terrible with this whole program, and have no idea how to edit, or make anything haha!

----------


## snippetsr

Yeah same mate it inst doing anything just melee that's it.

----------


## sheuron

Xelper, is possible to add mouseover to the ability target selecction?

Im working on a mouseover healing rotation, works very nice, but because target mouseover is not on target selection to make it work had to use Action list adding

/cast [@mouseover,help,nodead] spell

The problem is I need the spell delay to check buffs and dont seem to work if spellid = 0.

----------


## joboy_67

@Gorthok, sadly you arn't allowed to ask for REP. Nice script though so might as well +3 rep.

----------


## ghostwheel

> Gorthok could you please paste the code.
> 
> takes a while to approve
> 
> cheers mate


try to right click --> save as

works fine for me on all files in this forum

----------


## sheuron

Here we go, this is first HOLY PRIEST HEALING ROTATION.

xeronholypriestpqr108Profiles.zip

Unfortunately PQR dont support mouseover, so you ll need to click on your target to make rotation work, some tips:

- Just click the target on your party or raid with lower hp, the script will use apropiate spell.
- Once you are casting a spell, if you think that player got enought hp, click on next target you want to heal.
- Need to be in combat to have PQR working, use manualy any healing spell on tank to enter in combat.
- Use Holy AOE rotation only when needed, if you keep active long time will run out of mana.

Ddint got many time to test this rotation, prolly ll tweak it later and upload new one with the missing spells.

----------


## smurfalmighty

Getting the getting runecooldown LUA error when using the updated frost DK one.

----------


## jackus

[QUOTE=Xelper;2118177]Yeah, for Colossus Smash you are doing 2 things wrong:
1) You are comparing to "nill" (two Ls, instead of the proper 1) and you are checking for a Buff on the target, not a Debuff. Though I wonder if because the variable nill (two Ls) is (probably) a nil value that it would work just as well as comparing to nil... anyways I am going off subject.

CSmash:


```
local CSmash = UnitDebuffID("target",86346)
if CSmash ~= nil then
    return true
end
```


[/QUOTE]

When I use your code it does not use CS at all :/ 

If I press CS and I get the refreshed CS, the bot will use CS when ever it can. So It reapply it there, but it wont apply CS by it self. And it does not check if the target allready got that debuff..

----------


## frII

Have anyone Updated Warrior Fury/Arms PvP rotations?

----------


## nishila

1. Go to the Rend Code.
2. Change the name of the Ability so you don't overwrite rend.
3. Change the spell ID + Name of skill in Codes
4. Save.
5. Change your old CS spell in the rotation with the new.

Enjoy

----------


## Gorthok

I re-download the current version or PQR just about every other day just because sometimes it seems that is the only way to make it work correctly. I do not get errors when something is not working and I think that may have to do with still being Beta. 
Re-download PQR and make sure you are up to date, then try again. Make sure you save the Abilities and Rotations from any class you wish to keep. Then delete the old one and re-install the new one.


Edit: I have been through the rotations 3 times now and I do not see anything wrong with them, I will share again because I love you people  :Smile:  


*DEATHKNIGHT_Abilities.xml* <-----Make sure this is the file name..


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?> 
- <DEATHKNIGHT>
- <Ability>
  <Name>Rune Strike</Name> 
  <Default>false</Default> 
  <SpellID>56815</SpellID> 
  <Actions>/startattack</Actions> 
  <Lua>return true</Lua> 
  <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay> 
  <Target>Target</Target> 
  </Ability>
- <Ability>
  <Name>Obliterate</Name> 
  <Default>false</Default> 
  <SpellID>49020</SpellID> 
  <Actions>/startattack|/use 10</Actions> 
  <Lua>return true</Lua> 
  <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay> 
  <Target>Target</Target> 
  </Ability>
- <Ability>
  <Name>Howling Blast</Name> 
  <Default>false</Default> 
  <SpellID>49184</SpellID> 
  <Actions>/startattack</Actions> 
  <Lua>return true</Lua> 
  <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay> 
  <Target>Target</Target> 
  </Ability>
- <Ability>
  <Name>Plague Strike</Name> 
  <Default>false</Default> 
  <SpellID>45462</SpellID> 
  <Actions /> 
  <Lua>local BloodPlague, _, _, _, _, _, BloodPlagueExpire = UnitDebuffID(&quot;target&quot;,59879, &quot;player&quot;) if BloodPlague ~= nil then BloodPlagueExpire =(BloodPlagueExpire - GetTime()) if BloodPlagueExpire &lt; 5 then return true end else return true end</Lua> 
  <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay> 
  <Target>Target</Target> 
  </Ability>
- <Ability>
  <Name>Blood Strike</Name> 
  <Default>false</Default> 
  <SpellID>45902</SpellID> 
  <Actions /> 
  <Lua>return true</Lua> 
  <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay> 
  <Target>Target</Target> 
  </Ability>
- <Ability>
  <Name>Frost Strike</Name> 
  <Default>false</Default> 
  <SpellID>49143</SpellID> 
  <Actions /> 
  <Lua>if UnitPower(&quot;player&quot;) &gt; 40 then return true end</Lua> 
  <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay> 
  <Target>Target</Target> 
  </Ability>
- <Ability>
  <Name>Death Coil</Name> 
  <Default>false</Default> 
  <SpellID>47541</SpellID> 
  <Actions /> 
  <Lua>return true</Lua> 
  <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay> 
  <Target>Target</Target> 
  </Ability>
- <Ability>
  <Name>Blood Boil</Name> 
  <Default>false</Default> 
  <SpellID>48721</SpellID> 
  <Actions /> 
  <Lua>return true</Lua> 
  <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay> 
  <Target>Target</Target> 
  </Ability>
- <Ability>
  <Name>Outbreak</Name> 
  <Default>false</Default> 
  <SpellID>77575</SpellID> 
  <Actions /> 
  <Lua>local dbBloodPlague, _, _, _, _, _,BloodPlagueExpire = UnitDebuffID(&quot;target&quot;,59879, &quot;player&quot;) if UnitHealth(&quot;target&quot;) &gt;= 300000 then if dbBloodPlague ~= nil then BloodPlagueExpire =(BloodPlagueExpire - GetTime()) if BloodPlagueExpire &lt; 6 then return true end else return true end end</Lua> 
  <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay> 
  <Target>Target</Target> 
  </Ability>
- <Ability>
  <Name>Obliterate(Proc)</Name> 
  <Default>false</Default> 
  <SpellID>49020</SpellID> 
  <Actions>/startattack|/use 10</Actions> 
  <Lua>local KMProc = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;,51128) if KMProc ~= nil then return true end</Lua> 
  <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay> 
  <Target>Target</Target> 
  </Ability>
- <Ability>
  <Name>Death Strike</Name> 
  <Default>false</Default> 
  <SpellID>49998</SpellID> 
  <Actions /> 
  <Lua>local HP = UnitHealth(&quot;player&quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&quot;player&quot;) * 100 if HP &lt; 25 then return true end</Lua> 
  <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay> 
  <Target>Target</Target> 
  </Ability>
- <Ability>
  <Name>Horn of Winter</Name> 
  <Default>false</Default> 
  <SpellID>57330</SpellID> 
  <Actions /> 
  <Lua>local HornOfwinter, _, _, _, _, _,HornExpire = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;, 57330) if HornOfWinter ~= nil then HornExpire =(HornExpire - GetTime()) if HornExpire &lt; 6 then return true end else return true end</Lua> 
  <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay> 
  <Target>Target</Target> 
  </Ability>
- <Ability>
  <Name>Mind Freeze</Name> 
  <Default>false</Default> 
  <SpellID>53550</SpellID> 
  <Actions /> 
  <Lua>return true</Lua> 
  <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay> 
  <Target>Target</Target> 
  </Ability>
- <Ability>
  <Name>Festering Strike</Name> 
  <Default>false</Default> 
  <SpellID>85948</SpellID> 
  <Actions /> 
  <Lua>return true</Lua> 
  <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay> 
  <Target>Target</Target> 
  </Ability>
- <Ability>
  <Name>Pestilence</Name> 
  <Default>false</Default> 
  <SpellID>50842</SpellID> 
  <Actions /> 
  <Lua>return true</Lua> 
  <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay> 
  <Target>Target</Target> 
  </Ability>
- <Ability>
  <Name>Howling Blast (proc)</Name> 
  <Default>false</Default> 
  <SpellID>49184</SpellID> 
  <Actions>/startattack</Actions> 
  <Lua>local FreezingFog = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;, 59052) if FreezingFog ~= nil then return true end</Lua> 
  <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay> 
  <Target>Target</Target> 
  </Ability>
- <Ability>
  <Name>Horn of Winter(on)</Name> 
  <Default>false</Default> 
  <SpellID>57330</SpellID> 
  <Actions /> 
  <Lua>local HornOfWinter = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;, 57330) if HornOfWinter == nil then return true end</Lua> 
  <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay> 
  <Target>Target</Target> 
  </Ability>
- <Ability>
  <Name>Death Coil(rp-cap)</Name> 
  <Default>false</Default> 
  <SpellID>47541</SpellID> 
  <Actions /> 
  <Lua>if UnitPower(&quot;player&quot;) &gt;= 82 then return true end</Lua> 
  <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay> 
  <Target>Target</Target> 
  </Ability>
- <Ability>
  <Name>Frost Strike(RP for Brez)</Name> 
  <Default>false</Default> 
  <SpellID>49143</SpellID> 
  <Actions /> 
  <Lua>local rp = 40 if (UnitPowerMax(&quot;player&quot;) - UnitPower(&quot;player&quot;)) &lt; rp then return true end</Lua> 
  <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay> 
  <Target>Target</Target> 
  </Ability>
- <Ability>
  <Name>Pillar of Frost</Name> 
  <Default>false</Default> 
  <SpellID>51271</SpellID> 
  <Actions>/startattack</Actions> 
  <Lua>if UnitHealth(&quot;target&quot;) &gt;= 300000 then return true end</Lua> 
  <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay> 
  <Target>Target</Target> 
  </Ability>
- <Ability>
  <Name>Blood Tap</Name> 
  <Default>false</Default> 
  <SpellID>45529</SpellID> 
  <Actions /> 
  <Lua>return true</Lua> 
  <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay> 
  <Target>Target</Target> 
  </Ability>
- <Ability>
  <Name>Raise Dead</Name> 
  <Default>false</Default> 
  <SpellID>46584</SpellID> 
  <Actions /> 
  <Lua>local UnholySTR = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;, 53365) local PillarOfFrost = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;,51271) if UnitLevel(&quot;target&quot;) &gt;= 87 or UnitLevel(&quot;target&quot;) == -1 then if UnitHealth(&quot;target&quot;) &gt; 300000 then return true end end</Lua> 
  <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay> 
  <Target>Target</Target> 
  </Ability>
- <Ability>
  <Name>Apparatus of Khaz&apos;goroth</Name> 
  <Default>false</Default> 
  <SpellID>0</SpellID> 
  <Actions>/use 14</Actions> 
  <Lua>local buff,_,_,TPCount = UnitAura(&quot;player&quot;,&quot;Titanic Power&quot;) if buff ~= nil then if TPCount == 5 and UnitHealth(&quot;target&quot;) &gt;= 300000 then return true end end</Lua> 
  <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay> 
  <Target>Player</Target> 
  </Ability>
- <Ability>
  <Name>Health Stone</Name> 
  <Default>false</Default> 
  <SpellID>5512</SpellID> 
  <Actions /> 
  <Lua>local myhealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&quot;player&quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&quot;player&quot;) if myhealth &lt;= 20 then return true end</Lua> 
  <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay> 
  <Target>Player</Target> 
  </Ability>
- <Ability>
  <Name>Raise Dead(Pillar)</Name> 
  <Default>false</Default> 
  <SpellID>46584</SpellID> 
  <Actions /> 
  <Lua>local UnholySTR = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;, 53365) local PillarOfFrost = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;,51271) if UnitLevel(&quot;target&quot;) &gt;= 87 or UnitLevel(&quot;target&quot;) == -1 then if UnitHealth(&quot;target&quot;) &gt; 300000 then if UnholySTR ~= nil and PillarOfFrost ~= nil then return true end end end</Lua> 
  <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay> 
  <Target>Target</Target> 
  </Ability>
- <Ability>
  <Name>Frost Strike(Proc)</Name> 
  <Default>false</Default> 
  <SpellID>49143</SpellID> 
  <Actions /> 
  <Lua>local KMProc = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;,51128) if KMProc ~= nil then if UnitPower(&quot;player&quot;) &gt; 60 then return true end</Lua> 
  <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay> 
  <Target>Target</Target> 
  </Ability>
- <Ability>
  <Name>Blood Tap(2 Rune)</Name> 
  <Default>false</Default> 
  <SpellID>45529</SpellID> 
  <Actions /> 
  <Lua>local _,_,R1=GetRuneCooldown(1) local _,_,R2=GetRuneCooldown(2) if R1 == false or R2 == false then return true end</Lua> 
  <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay> 
  <Target>Target</Target> 
  </Ability>
- <Ability>
  <Name>Howling Blast (Lust)</Name> 
  <Default>false</Default> 
  <SpellID>49184</SpellID> 
  <Actions>/startattack</Actions> 
  <Lua>local _,_,R1=GetRuneCooldown(1) local _,_,R2=GetRuneCooldown(2) local _,_,R3 =GetRuneCooldown(3) local _,_,R4 =GetRuneCooldown(4) local heroism = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;, 32182) local lust = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;, 2825) local warp = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;, 80353) local hysteria = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;, 90355) if heroism ~= nil or lust ~= nil or warp ~= nil or hysteria ~= nil then if R1 == false and R2 == false and R3 == false and R4 == false then return true end</Lua> 
  <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay> 
  <Target>Target</Target> 
  </Ability>
- <Ability>
  <Name>Obliterate(Death Rune)</Name> 
  <Default>false</Default> 
  <SpellID>49020</SpellID> 
  <Actions>/startattack|/use 10</Actions> 
  <Lua>local _,_,d1=GetRuneCooldown(1) local _,_,d2=GetRuneCooldown(2) if d1 == true and d2 == true then return true end</Lua> 
  <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay> 
  <Target>Target</Target> 
  </Ability>
- <Ability>
  <Name>Obliterate(Fr&Uh rune)</Name> 
  <Default>false</Default> 
  <SpellID>49020</SpellID> 
  <Actions>/startattack|/use 10</Actions> 
  <Lua>local _,_,R3 =GetRuneCooldown(3) local _,_,R4 =GetRuneCooldown(4) local _,_,R5 = GetRuneCooldown(5) local _,_,R6 = GetRuneCooldown(6) if R3 == true and R4 == true and R5 == true and R6 == true then return true end</Lua> 
  <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay> 
  <Target>Target</Target> 
  </Ability>
- <Ability>
  <Name>Frost Strike(RP cap)</Name> 
  <Default>false</Default> 
  <SpellID>49143</SpellID> 
  <Actions /> 
  <Lua>local rp = 31 if (UnitPowerMax(&quot;player&quot;) - UnitPower(&quot;player&quot;)) &lt; rp then return true end</Lua> 
  <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay> 
  <Target>Target</Target> 
  </Ability>
- <Ability>
  <Name>Howling Blast(Fever)</Name> 
  <Default>false</Default> 
  <SpellID>49184</SpellID> 
  <Actions>/startattack</Actions> 
  <Lua>local dbFrostFever, _, _, _, _, _, dbexpire = UnitDebuffID(&quot;target&quot;,55095, &quot;player&quot;) if dbFrostFever ~= nil then dbexpire =(dbexpire - GetTime()) if dbexpire &lt; 4 then return true end else return true end</Lua> 
  <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay> 
  <Target>Target</Target> 
  </Ability>
  </DEATHKNIGHT>
```

*DEATHKNIGHT_Rotations.xml* <------Make sure this is the file name...


```
  <?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?> 
- <DEATHKNIGHT>
- <Rotation>
  <RotationName>Frost 4.2 Dps</RotationName> 
  <RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault> 
  <RotationList>Blood Tap(2 Rune)|Pillar of Frost|Outbreak|Plague Strike|Howling Blast|Obliterate(Fr&Uh rune)|Obliterate(Death Rune)|Obliterate(Proc)|Frost Strike|Frost Strike(Proc)|Howling Blast (proc)|Apparatus of Khaz&apos;goroth|Blood Tap|Raise Dead|Horn of Winter|Health Stone</RotationList> 
  </Rotation>
- <Rotation>
  <RotationName>Frost AOE Kite</RotationName> 
  <RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault> 
  <RotationList /> 
  </Rotation>
- <Rotation>
  <RotationName>Frost AOE</RotationName> 
  <RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault> 
  <RotationList>Horn of Winter(on)|Pillar of Frost|Howling Blast|Plague Strike|Frost Strike|Frost Strike(Proc)|Obliterate(Proc)|Apparatus of Khaz&apos;goroth</RotationList> 
  </Rotation>
- <Rotation>
  <RotationName>Frost +(Brez)+</RotationName> 
  <RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault> 
  <RotationList>Frost Strike(RP for Brez)</RotationList> 
  </Rotation>
  </DEATHKNIGHT>
```

----------


## fhdsh

hi i need a help for MM hunter with this rotation 

1 . Serpent Sting ( if its not already on target ) 
2 . Chimera Shot off Cooldown
3 . Kill Shot
4 . steady Shot in Pair
5 . Aimed Shot on fire
6 . Aimed Shot if more than 75 Focus and More than 1.5 sec CD on chimera shot

----------


## Gorthok

It should work with any level, if an ability does not exist it can not use it so it will not use the ability. I may be wrong but it should be fine. I will make a fresh dk tonight.



> I was super stoked upon coming across, this, but it's stilll not working for me. Maybe it's only because I'm using it on a level 60 DK. I edited the rotation and took out the abilities my DK doesn't have. Any way somebody could make one for lowbie DKs? I'm botting a DK through BGs and pirox isn't the best as far as rotations go. When I use PQR on my ret in greens I rip people apart. Pleeeasseee tell me you can help me, a good PQR profile for lowbie DKs could really speed shit up for me! I'm terrible with this whole program, and have no idea how to edit, or make anything haha!



Search through the post, there should be one already created, like page 20-35 somewhere if I remember right. or forums search MM hunter or just MM and look for ones in this post and go from there  :Smile:  



> hi i need a help for MM hunter with this rotation 
> 
> 1 . Serpent Sting ( if its not already on target ) 
> 2 . Chimera Shot off Cooldown
> 3 . Kill Shot
> 4 . steady Shot in Pair
> 5 . Aimed Shot on fire
> 6 . Aimed Shot if more than 75 Focus and More than 1.5 sec CD on chimera shot

----------


## andryshka

> I re-download the current version or PQR just about every other day just because sometimes it seems that is the only way to make it work correctly. I do not get errors when something is not working and I think that may have to do with still being Beta. 
> Re-download PQR and make sure you are up to date, then try again. Make sure you save the Abilities and Rotations from any class you wish to keep. Then delete the old one and re-install the new one.
> 
> 
> Edit: I have been through the rotations 3 times now and I do not see anything wrong with them, I will share again because I love you people  
> 
> 
> *DEATHKNIGHT_Abilities.xml* <-----Make sure this is the file name..
> 
> ...


Too many errors (
Why you add "-" before "<Rotation>" and "<Ability>"?
In string 

```
<Name>Obliterate(Fr&Uh rune)</Name>" must replace "Fr&Uh rune" for "Fr&amp;Uh rune"
```

In some place forgot "end". For example:
In string 

```
<Lua>local KMProc = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;,51128) if KMProc ~= nil then if UnitPower(&quot;player&quot;) &gt; 60 then return true end</Lua>
```

 you forgot closing "end"
And many formatting errors. For example:
string 

```
<Lua>local KMProc = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;,51128) if KMProc ~= nil then if UnitPower(&quot;player&quot;) &gt; 60 then return true end</Lua>
```

must be 


```
<Lua>local KMProc = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;,51128) 
if KMProc ~= nil then 
      if UnitPower(&quot;player&quot;) &gt; 60 then 
            return true
      end
end</Lua>
```

Anyway, thats fixed version
DEATHKNIGHT_Rotations.xml 
DEATHKNIGHT_Abilities.xml

----------


## phazeshifta

> It should work with any level, if an ability does not exist it can not use it so it will not use the ability. I may be wrong but it should be fine. I will make a fresh dk tonight.


hey Gorthok,

Thanks for the info, but I'm afraid this may not be the case (at least with druids). When you start a fresh druid, the only spell you start with is Wrath. The profile says it is using wrath (lunar), so I thought this may be the issue, but I checked the spellid on wowhead, and they have the same value, so its not that issue. I was going to attempt to re-build the rotation tonight and see if removing the rest of the spells from the priority will fix the issue. I'll report back and let people know if it works for me.

In the mean time, has anyone had success getting the profiles to work on lowbies successfully? If you have, can you please tell us if you had to make any edits to remove abilities?

----------


## crystal_tech

> Here we go, this is first HOLY PRIEST HEALING ROTATION.
> 
> xeronholypriestpqr108Profiles.zip
> 
> Unfortunately PQR dont support mouseover, so you ll need to click on your target to make rotation work, some tips:
> 
> - Just click the target on your party or raid with lower hp, the script will use apropiate spell.
> - Once you are casting a spell, if you think that player got enought hp, click on next target you want to heal.
> - Need to be in combat to have PQR working, use manualy any healing spell on tank to enter in combat.
> ...


I'm trying to write up a script for healers that auto targets a player with the lowest health and casts the correct healing spell. I got the auto target working just need the values for the different healing spells so i'm not wasting mana. I was going to release it a couple of days ago but it wasn't pretty enough.

----------


## sheuron

Auto target is a nice idea but ll not work on most situations. On a raid you ll need to priorize your assigned targets and on a dungeon the tank ll die and your mana ll drain if autotarget a player stand still on fire

----------


## Sivers

awesome stuff so far. couple questions:

any chance someone can make Tranq Shot work with Hunters (on focus targets too), to check for either Magic and/or Enrage effects? any way to include auto-purge functionality for classes that have it? like Shaman, Priest, Druid, Mage..

also, for the spell interrupt list, is it possible to make a list where you can put spells NOT to interrupt? for example, the trash mobs in Vortex Pinnacle that cast both Smite and Heal. I automatically interrupt Smite, but then they immediately cast Heal and I'm screwed because the other dps never interrupt anything. I'd rather have it not interrupt Smite than manually put in every other spell for all the other mobs.

thanks and keep up the great work!

----------


## crystal_tech

well with the auto target I have the tank as the main one to heal. It is a 'smart target' script just flushing out things.

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

great bot. works amazing on my warrior/hunter/ret and spriest flawlessly. i ESPECIALLY like the Arms(pvp) rotation, its amazing! i use this as i can only use 3/4 keys on my keyboard spread right out, i had an unfortunate car accident that left 75% physically paralysed, so i guess u could say wow is my life (well a fair chunk). Ive always been kinda terrible mixing movement with using spells at the same time but can do both if on their own really well, so this bot has opened up a whole new world (of warcraft) for me. 

So i appreciate this immensely. 

Also i was just wondering whether someone could write a script for me as im retarded with coding and that


*Warrior Arms (pvp) Was wondering whether using victory rush (34428} automatically could be implemented. So after a killing blow have victory rush top priority on the next target if buff exists. 
*Charge if up automatically. spell id=(100}
*Enraged Regeneration @ 50% if up. spell id=(55694}
*And somehow make the bot stop temporarily while holding shift (one of the 4 buttons free that i can utilize easily) so that i can fear/throwdown/bladstorm etc when needed. Yes i understand you can just alt+x but that next to impossible for me unfortunately


If someone could write these abilities/rotations for me and post both so i can copy and paste, i will throw $$$ in their paypal straight away, whatever amount. if it works well  :Smile: 

Thanks in advance.

p.s donating to this bot also. sorry Xelper i forgot to add a reference on the donation, its from ([email protected]).

----------


## sheuron

Holy priest heal rotation is now fully functional.

- Autotarget on party (working better than expected, however you still need to manualy cast any spell to enter in combat)
- Smart dispel
- Divine Hymn, Hymn of hope, Lightwell, Holy Word Sanctuary and Trinkets need to be used manually.

Tested on Zulgurub/Zulaman, was able to do whole dungeons without press any key or rest.
Still miss the possibility of make it work on mouseover for raid enviroment. Add mouseover to PQR please please ^^

xeron200811PQRProfiles.zip

Also add to package previous rotations i did or tweak:
Arcane mage
fire Mage
Protection Warrior
Hunter MM

----------


## EETEE

> Too many errors (
> Why you add "-" before "<Rotation>" and "<Ability>"?
> In string 
> 
> ```
> <Name>Obliterate(Fr&Uh rune)</Name>" must replace "Fr&Uh rune" for "Fr&Uh rune"
> ```
> 
> In some place forgot "end". For example:
> ...



this doesn't work either....

----------


## sheuron

This code may be usefull to check is there are multuple targets moving mouse on them

if UnitCanAttack("player","mouseover") and UnitAffectingCombat("mouseover") and UnitIsUnit("target","mouseover") == nil and UnitIsDead("mouseover") == nil then
return true
end

----------


## Ruinit

is there a place to download the various classes made by others yet?

----------


## Gorthok

> this doesn't work either....


I went over the Abilities and rotations looking for errors that this guy said were there and they were not, he does not know what he is talking about. I did however find the "-" in front of the <Rotations> and the <Abilities> and that was my error I copied it from Internet Explorer in a rush to leave the house and upload it, sorry about that..

Here I did update them and test them, they work fine now. Again sorry about that.

EDIT: it is working for me, I am just going to upload it online you can get it there, or copy this again I posted it again.

*Rotations:*


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?> 
 <DEATHKNIGHT>
 <Rotation>
  <RotationName>Frost 4.2 Dps</RotationName> 
  <RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault> 
  <RotationList>Blood Tap(2 Rune)|Pillar of Frost|Outbreak|Plague Strike|Howling Blast|Obliterate(Fr&amp;Uh rune)|Obliterate(Death Rune)|Obliterate(Proc)|Frost Strike|Frost Strike(Proc)|Howling Blast (proc)|Apparatus of Khaz&apos;goroth|Blood Tap|Raise Dead|Horn of Winter|Health Stone</RotationList> 
  </Rotation>
 <Rotation>
  <RotationName>Frost AOE Kite</RotationName> 
  <RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault> 
  <RotationList /> 
  </Rotation>
 <Rotation>
  <RotationName>Frost AOE</RotationName> 
  <RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault> 
  <RotationList>Horn of Winter(on)|Pillar of Frost|Howling Blast|Plague Strike|Frost Strike|Frost Strike(Proc)|Obliterate(Proc)|Apparatus of Khaz&apos;goroth</RotationList> 
  </Rotation>
 <Rotation>
  <RotationName>Frost +(Brez)+</RotationName> 
  <RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault> 
  <RotationList>Frost Strike(RP for Brez)</RotationList> 
  </Rotation>
  </DEATHKNIGHT>
```

*Abilities:*


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><DEATHKNIGHT><Ability><Name>Rune Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>56815</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Obliterate</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49020</SpellID><Actions>/startattack|/use 10</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Howling Blast</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49184</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Plague Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45462</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local BloodPlague, _, _, _, _, _, BloodPlagueExpire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;,59879, &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

if BloodPlague ~= nil then	
	BloodPlagueExpire =(BloodPlagueExpire - GetTime())
	if BloodPlagueExpire &amp;lt; 5 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Blood Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45902</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>
	return true
</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Frost Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49143</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if  UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) &amp;gt; 40 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Death Coil</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>47541</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>
	return true
</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Blood Boil</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>48721</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>
	return true
</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Outbreak</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>77575</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local dbBloodPlague, _, _, _, _, _,BloodPlagueExpire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;,59879, &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

if UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) &amp;gt;= 300000  then 	
	if  dbBloodPlague ~= nil then		
		BloodPlagueExpire =(BloodPlagueExpire - GetTime())
		if BloodPlagueExpire &amp;lt; 6 then
			return true
		end
	else
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Obliterate(Proc)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49020</SpellID><Actions>/startattack|/use 10</Actions><Lua>local KMProc = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,51128)

if KMProc ~= nil then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Death Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49998</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local HP = UnitHealth(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100

if HP &amp;lt; 25 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Horn of Winter</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>57330</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local HornOfwinter, _, _, _, _, _,HornExpire = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 57330)
	
if  HornOfWinter ~= nil then		
	HornExpire =(HornExpire - GetTime())
	if HornExpire &amp;lt; 6  then
			return true
	end
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Mind Freeze</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>53550</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Festering Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>85948</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Pestilence</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>50842</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Howling Blast (proc)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49184</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local FreezingFog = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 59052)
if FreezingFog ~= nil then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Horn of Winter(on)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>57330</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local HornOfWinter =  UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 57330)

if HornOfWinter == nil then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Death Coil(rp-cap)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>47541</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) &amp;gt;= 82 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Frost Strike(RP for Brez)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49143</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local rp = 40

if (UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) - UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)) &amp;lt; rp then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Pillar of Frost</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>51271</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>if UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) &amp;gt;= 300000  then 
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Blood Tap</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45529</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Raise Dead</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>46584</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local UnholySTR =  UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 53365)
local PillarOfFrost =  UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,51271)

if UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) &amp;gt;= 87 or UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == -1 then 
	if UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) &amp;gt; 300000  then
			return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Apparatus of Khaz&amp;apos;goroth</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions>/use 14</Actions><Lua>local buff,_,_,TPCount = UnitAura(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;Titanic Power&amp;quot;)
	
if buff ~= nil then
    if TPCount == 5 and UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) &amp;gt;= 300000 then
        return true
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Health Stone</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5512</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local myhealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)
if myhealth &amp;lt;= 20 then 
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Raise Dead(Pillar)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>46584</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local UnholySTR =  UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 53365)
local PillarOfFrost =  UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,51271)

if UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) &amp;gt;= 87 or UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == -1 then 
	if UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) &amp;gt; 300000  then
		if UnholySTR ~= nil and PillarOfFrost ~= nil then
			return true
		end
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Frost Strike(Proc)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49143</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local KMProc = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,51128)

if KMProc ~= nil then
if  UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) &amp;gt; 60 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Blood Tap(2 Rune)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45529</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,R1=GetRuneCooldown(1)
local _,_,R2=GetRuneCooldown(2)


if  R1 == false or R2 == false then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Howling Blast (Lust)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49184</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local _,_,R1=GetRuneCooldown(1)
local _,_,R2=GetRuneCooldown(2)
local _,_,R3 =GetRuneCooldown(3)
local _,_,R4 =GetRuneCooldown(4)
local heroism = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 32182)
local lust = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 2825)
local warp = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 80353)
local hysteria = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 90355)

if heroism ~= nil or lust ~= nil or warp ~= nil or hysteria ~= nil then
	if R1 == false and R2 == false and R3 == false and R4 == false then 
		return true
	end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Obliterate(Death Rune)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49020</SpellID><Actions>/startattack|/use 10</Actions><Lua>local _,_,d1=GetRuneCooldown(1)
local _,_,d2=GetRuneCooldown(2)

if  d1 == true and d2 == true then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Obliterate(Fr&amp;Uh rune)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49020</SpellID><Actions>/startattack|/use 10</Actions><Lua>local _,_,R3 =GetRuneCooldown(3)
local _,_,R4 =GetRuneCooldown(4)
local _,_,R5 = GetRuneCooldown(5)
local _,_,R6 = GetRuneCooldown(6)

if  R3 == true and R4 == true and R5 == true and R6 == true then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Frost Strike(RP cap)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49143</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local rp = 31

if (UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) - UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)) &amp;lt; rp then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Howling Blast(Fever)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49184</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local dbFrostFever, _, _, _, _, _, dbexpire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;,55095, &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

if dbFrostFever ~= nil then		
	dbexpire =(dbexpire - GetTime())
	if dbexpire &amp;lt; 4 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability></DEATHKNIGHT>
```

----------


## DKVance73

Gorthok, this still does not work. I've tried all the rotations and it just autoattacks the target dummy.

----------


## jackus

> 1. Go to the Rend Code.
> 2. Change the name of the Ability so you don't overwrite rend.
> 3. Change the spell ID + Name of skill in Codes
> 4. Save.
> 5. Change your old CS spell in the rotation with the new.
> 
> Enjoy


Thanks it worked  :Smile:

----------


## EETEE

> I went over the Abilities and rotations looking for errors that this guy said were there and they were not, he does not know what he is talking about. I did however find the "-" in front of the <Rotations> and the <Abilities> and that was my error I copied it from Internet Explorer in a rush to leave the house and upload it, sorry about that..
> 
> Here I did update them and test them, they work fine now. Again sorry about that.
> 
> EDIT: it is working for me, I am just going to upload it online you can get it there, or copy this again I posted it again.
> 
> *Rotations:*
> 
> 
> ...



I never claimed to know what I'm talking about, the rotation DOES NOT work until you unlock Howling Blast. The code didn't work for me AT ALL, until I got howling blast. 

Also, does anyone know how to get two of these working at the same itme, I'm botting two different accounts and would like to have both bots running PQR!

----------


## kclux

> I never claimed to know what I'm talking about, the rotation DOES NOT work until you unlock Howling Blast. The code didn't work for me AT ALL, until I got howling blast. 
> 
> Also, does anyone know how to get two of these working at the same itme, I'm botting two different accounts and would like to have both bots running PQR!


And it did not come to your mind before that the rotation might not work because you do not have abilities that are used by it ? There is a rotation editor you know, and it is just one mouse click to remove abilities you do not have yet.

----------


## EETEE

> And it did not come to your mind before that the rotation might not work because you do not have abilities that are used by it ? There is a rotation editor you know, and it is just one mouse click to remove abilities you do not have yet.



No way, maybe you should re-read some of the posts I have before that one! =0 CRAZY THOUGHT!






> I was super stoked upon coming across, this, but it's stilll not working for me. Maybe it's only because I'm using it on a level 60 DK. *I edited the rotation and took out the abilities my DK doesn't have.* Any way somebody could make one for lowbie DKs? I'm botting a DK through BGs and pirox isn't the best as far as rotations go. When I use PQR on my ret in greens I rip people apart. Pleeeasseee tell me you can help me, a good PQR profile for lowbie DKs could really speed shit up for me! I'm terrible with this whole program, and have no idea how to edit, or make anything haha!

----------


## Gorthok

> I never claimed to know what I'm talking about, the rotation DOES NOT work until you unlock Howling Blast. The code didn't work for me AT ALL, until I got howling blast. 
> 
> Also, does anyone know how to get two of these working at the same itme, I'm botting two different accounts and would like to have both bots running PQR!



Lets calm down, nothing to get upset about I was not talking to you.  :Wink: 

I was talking about someone who was leeching off this thread since it started not giving anything helpful to it and then had the nerve to try and tell me what I was doing wrong, I do know something is wrong with it right now, I do work weekends and do not have time to fix it, I will fix it on Monday. sorry about releasing something that was not working. As I am only on my work computer I can not "test" I can only fix and assume it works because the code is showing that it works, on the weekends that is....

----------


## EETEE

No worries, it works fine now. Been using it on my 70 DK all day long.

----------


## Voar

> Lets calm down, nothing to get upset about I was not talking to you. 
> 
> I was talking about someone who was leeching off this thread since it started not giving anything helpful to it and then had the nerve to try and tell me what I was doing wrong, I do know something is wrong with it right now, I do work weekends and do not have time to fix it, I will fix it on Monday. sorry about releasing something that was not working. As I am only on my work computer I can not "test" I can only fix and assume it works because the code is showing that it works, on the weekends that is....


The only problem I found was a open ended if on the Frost Strike (proc) other than that each ability works on its own accord also I created a new rotation slowly adding abilities in the order your rotations are and it works up to the point I add obliterate (Frost Strike also had some glitches when I first added it on the rotation). Hope this helps you in some way.


Edit2: The former observations were from yesterday before I went to sleep. Now I deleted my old deathknight files, close the open-ended if in FS(proc) and things seem to be going smoothly... although I have yet to see Ob being cast after 5min of runtime. Also I think my dk is glitched somehow to always have blood runes as death runes, dont know if they changed the way death runes work in the past couple months but I am pretty sure they used to be supposed to return to blood runes...

----------


## DKVance73

> Lets calm down, nothing to get upset about I was not talking to you. 
> 
> I was talking about someone who was leeching off this thread since it started not giving anything helpful to it and then had the nerve to try and tell me what I was doing wrong, I do know something is wrong with it right now, I do work weekends and do not have time to fix it, I will fix it on Monday. sorry about releasing something that was not working. As I am only on my work computer I can not "test" I can only fix and assume it works because the code is showing that it works, on the weekends that is....


That's why we love you Gorthok...I was testing it all and I just couldn't put a finger on it. Also, when copying the code from your box it seems to put in extra spaces somewhere. Not sure if that's an issue with the scripting on the forums or not. I'll see what else I find.

---------- Post added at 08:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:14 AM ----------

Hey there CrystalHelper, any word on the fixed Hunter rotations? Since some of you have really been working hard at improving this, maybe put up a post where those of us who really appreciate the work can send you a donation via PayPal or some other avenue?

----------


## frII

Found a strange bug.
Copy/paste in .xml file have effect the activity of the bot.
Choosing the right rotatioon,doing everething as usually.But the DK just dont do the rotation.
Others like warrior or paladin works fine,returned to DK added an test rotation with 1 ability and it working but all the previous and the new rotations didnt worked and all.Any
idea what colut it be?

----------


## Gorthok

> That's why we love you Gorthok...


<3




> Found a strange bug.
> Copy/paste in .xml file have effect the activity of the bot.
> Choosing the right rotatioon,doing everething as usually.But the DK just dont do the rotation.
> Others like warrior or paladin works fine,returned to DK added an test rotation with 1 ability and it working but all the previous and the new rotations didnt worked and all.Any
> idea what colut it be?


I am at work right now so I can't test, when I get home I will test and fix and i'll be damned if it don't work if I release it again. !!

----------


## sheuron

A piece of code for smart misdirection. May be useful for other class or spells.
Detect tank on the party and cast misdirection only if he is lossing threat.



```
local InParty = GetNumPartyMembers()
if InParty > 0 and UnitInRaid("player") == nil then
  for i = 1, InParty, 1 do
  local member = "party"..tostring(i)
  if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == "TANK" and UnitThreatSituation(member,"target") < 3 then
    CastSpellByName("Misdirection")
    SpellTargetUnit(member)
    print("Misdirection en "..member)
    end
  end
end
```

----------


## crystal_tech

I'm still working on things (I know its a repeat) but today and tomorrow I can sit and code for once so check back.

Also, I'm going to ask that people send me there rotations via email. Its an email just for this and it will filter out any emails that doesn't match the subject line.

I would like the following info:

1) Subject Line: Rotations. (this is a must)
2) Attach the xml files.
3) Give the name in the text part so I can give credit.
4) Tell me what specs are included.
5) Tell me any tweaks or bugs that still need knocked out.
6) Tell me any options that you've included.

the email is [email protected]

Thank you for your help.

----------


## sheuron

Updated Hunter MM rotation

- Add Smart Misdirection (cast on TANK only if he is losing aggro)
- Add TRanquilizing Shot
- Add Rarptor Strike

xeron210811PQRProfiles.zip

----------


## Gorthok

> A piece of code for smart misdirection. May be useful for other class or spells.
> Detect tank on the party and cast misdirection only if he is lossing threat.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local InParty = GetNumPartyMembers()
> if InParty > 0 and UnitInRaid("player") == nil then
>   for i = 1, InParty, 1 do
> ...


I think you may want to use,


```
local InRaid = GetNumRaidMembers()
```

I would think its going to cause issues once the party turns to raid.  :Smile:

----------


## Xelper

Still on the to-do list but no ETA as of the moment. I do have a way to doing this right now but I am not very happy with the implementation... I hope to have something out for this within a week but no promises !

----------


## sheuron

> I think you may want to use,
> 
> 
> ```
> local InRaid = GetNumRaidMembers()
> ```
> 
> I would think its going to cause issues once the party turns to raid.


this check "UnitInRaid("player") == nil" makes it disable on raid

---------- Post added at 01:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:17 PM ----------

btw, last hunter mm rotation i post need more testing, to make it work properly remove from list tranquilizing shot and raptor strike

----------


## Debordes

Here are the shaman enhance codes posted in this thread, maybe someone who knows what they are doing can tell me how to get it to cast Greater Healing Wave om myself after five stack so maelstrom weapon, instead of casting lightning bolt on the enemy on five stacks, I tried simply changing the code from LB to GHW, but the bot does nothing on five stacks after that, I would greatly appreciate anyones help.

enhancement shaman abilities 
Code:
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><SHAMAN><Ability><Name>Lava Lash</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>60103</SpellID><Actions>/startattack|/use 10</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Stormstrike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>17364</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Earth Shock</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>8042</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Searing Totem</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>66842</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local hasSearing = GetTotemTimeLeft(1)
if hasSearing == 0 then
return true
else
if hasSearing &amp;lt; 3 then
return true
end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Unleash Elements</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>73680</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Flame Shock</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>8050</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>sFS = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 73683)

if sFS ~= nil then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Lightning Bolt (Maelstrom)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>403</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,hasMaelstrom = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 53817)
if hasMaelstrom == 5 then
return true
else
return false
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>chain lightning (Maelstrom)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>421</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,hasMaelstrom = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 53817)
if hasMaelstrom == 5 then
return true
else
return false
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Fire Nova</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1535</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>sFn = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 8050)

if sFn ~= nil then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>MagmaTorem</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>8190</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local hasMagma = GetTotemTimeLeft(1)
if hasMagma == 0 then
return true
else
if hasMagma &amp;lt; 3 then
return true
end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>aoeFlame Shock</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>8050</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local FlameShockDebuff, _, _, _, _, _, FlameShockExpireTime = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 8050)

if FlameShockDebuff ~= nil then
FlameShockTime = FlameShockExpireTime - GetTime()
if FlameShockTime &amp;lt; .2 then
return true
end
else
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Blood Fury</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>33697</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>flametoungue</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>8024</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,hasFlametongue = GetWeaponEnchantInfo()

if hasFlametongue ~= nil then
return false
else
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>windfury</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>8232</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local hasWindfury = GetWeaponEnchantInfo()

if hasWindfury ~= nil then
return false
else
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>lightning shield</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>324</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,ls = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 324)

if ls == nil then
return true
else
return false
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability></SHAMAN>

enhancement shaman rotations
Code:
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><SHAMAN><Rotation><RotationName>enhancement</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>windfury|flametoungue|lightning shield|Stormstrike|Searing Totem|Blood Fury|Lava Lash|Flame Shock|Lightning Bolt (Maelstrom)|Unleash Elements|Earth Shock</RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>enhanc aoe</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>aoeFlame Shock|windfury|flametoungue|lightning shield|Blood Fury|Searing Totem|Fire Nova|chain lightning (Maelstrom)|Stormstrike|Lava Lash|Unleash Elements|Earth Shock</RotationList></Rotation></SHAMAN>

----------


## googlebee

> Updated Hunter MM rotation
> 
> - Add Smart Misdirection (cast on TANK only if he is losing aggro)
> - Add TRanquilizing Shot
> - Add Rarptor Strike
> 
> xeron210811PQRProfiles.zip


Thank you for your hard work Sheuron. well deserved + rep

----------


## Gorthok

> this check "UnitInRaid("player") == nil" makes it disable on raid
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:17 PM ----------
> 
> btw, last hunter mm rotation i post need more testing, to make it work properly remove from list tranquilizing shot and raptor strike


Ya know, I totally missed that lol O_o

Do you think doing "local InRaid = GetNumRaidMembers()" would remove the need for the extra lines of code because who even want to use this in say a heroic? I'm not criticizing at all I promise just shorted code might be useful. Or an ability to detect when raid and a totally separate ability that will detect a party and then again you consolidated 2 checks into the same ability  :Smile:  so we are back to the original well played sir. well played.  :Big Grin: 


lol

----------


## fritt

Here is some code for hunters to have a feign death ability. Right now it's set for 90% threat. Needs testing...



```
<Ability><Name>All: Feign Death</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5384</SpellID><Actions/><Lua>local _,_,threatpct,_,_ = UnitDetailedThreatSituation(&quot;player&quot;, &quot;target&quot;) if threatpct &gt;= 90 then return true end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target></Ability>
```

----------


## trulygangster

Can someone tell me how to start it i have it selected i press alt+x i go within range of monster and nothing happens. am i doing something wrong?

----------


## kickmydog

> Can someone tell me how to start it i have it selected i press alt+x i go within range of monster and nothing happens. am i doing something wrong?


You have to get into combat. So shoot it.

---------- Post added at 04:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:12 PM ----------




> Here is some code for hunters to have a feign death ability. Right now it's set for 90% threat. Needs testing...
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> <Ability><Name>All: Feign Death</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5384</SpellID><Actions/><Lua>local _,_,threatpct,_,_ = UnitDetailedThreatSituation(&quot;player&quot;, &quot;target&quot;) if threatpct &gt;= 90 then return true end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target></Ability>
> ```


nice contribution. However, I really do question why someone would want to automate when to use FD. This is such a useful ability to use actively to avoid boss specials and saving yourself from a wipe. With tank threat being buffs a lot it's not really something I would endorse using in a raid environment.

---------- Post added at 04:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:14 PM ----------




> A piece of code for smart misdirection. May be useful for other class or spells.
> Detect tank on the party and cast misdirection only if he is lossing threat.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local InParty = GetNumPartyMembers()
> if InParty > 0 and UnitInRaid("player") == nil then
>   for i = 1, InParty, 1 do
> ...


Does this work in a raid, or just in 5 mans? I assume that the person has to be designated the tank for this right? If used in a raid, how does it determine which tank to misdirect to?

----------


## trulygangster

Question #2 If i do not yet have some of the abilites listed on the rotation will it still work properly?

----------


## EnTaroAdun

> Here are the shaman enhance codes posted in this thread, maybe someone who knows what they are doing can tell me how to get it to cast Greater Healing Wave om myself after five stack so maelstrom weapon, instead of casting lightning bolt on the enemy on five stacks, I tried simply changing the code from LB to GHW, but the bot does nothing on five stacks after that, I would greatly appreciate anyones help.


Try this (it will heal you when your HP is lower than 80%):


```
enhancement shaman abilities 
Code:
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><SHAMAN><Ability><Name>Lava Lash</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>60103</SpellID><Actions>/startattack|/use 10</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Stormstrike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>17364</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Earth Shock</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>8042</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Searing Totem</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>66842</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local hasSearing = GetTotemTimeLeft(1)
if hasSearing == 0 then
return true
else
if hasSearing &lt; 3 then
return true
end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Unleash Elements</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>73680</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Flame Shock</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>8050</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>sFS = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;, 73683)

if sFS ~= nil then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Lightning Bolt (Maelstrom)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>403</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,hasMaelstrom = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;, 53817)
if hasMaelstrom == 5 then
return true
else
return false
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability>


  <Ability>
    <Name>
	GHW (Maelstrom)</Name>
    <Default>false</Default>
    <SpellID>77472</SpellID>
    <Actions>/startattack</Actions>
    <Lua>local _,_,_,hasMaelstrom =
    UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 53817) local unithealth
    = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) /
    UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) if hasMaelstrom == 5
    and unithealth &amp;lt; 80 then return true else return false
    end</Lua>
    <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay>
    <Target>Target</Target>
  </Ability>

<Ability><Name>chain lightning (Maelstrom)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>421</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,hasMaelstrom = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;, 53817)
if hasMaelstrom == 5 then
return true
else
return false
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Fire Nova</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1535</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>sFn = UnitDebuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 8050)

if sFn ~= nil then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>MagmaTorem</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>8190</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local hasMagma = GetTotemTimeLeft(1)
if hasMagma == 0 then
return true
else
if hasMagma &lt; 3 then
return true
end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>aoeFlame Shock</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>8050</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local FlameShockDebuff, _, _, _, _, _, FlameShockExpireTime = UnitDebuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 8050)

if FlameShockDebuff ~= nil then
FlameShockTime = FlameShockExpireTime - GetTime()
if FlameShockTime &lt; .2 then
return true
end
else
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Blood Fury</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>33697</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>flametoungue</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>8024</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,hasFlametongue = GetWeaponEnchantInfo()

if hasFlametongue ~= nil then
return false
else
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>windfury</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>8232</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local hasWindfury = GetWeaponEnchantInfo()

if hasWindfury ~= nil then
return false
else
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>lightning shield</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>324</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,ls = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;, 324)

if ls == nil then
return true
else
return false
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability></SHAMAN>

enhancement shaman rotations
Code:
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><SHAMAN><Rotation><RotationName>enhancement</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>windfury|flametoungue|lightning shield|GHW (Maelstrom)|Stormstrike|Searing Totem|Blood Fury|Lava Lash|Flame Shock|Lightning Bolt (Maelstrom)|Unleash Elements|Earth Shock</RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>enhanc aoe</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>aoeFlame Shock|windfury|flametoungue|lightning shield|GHW (Maelstrom)|Blood Fury|Searing Totem|Fire Nova|chain lightning (Maelstrom)|Stormstrike|Lava Lash|Unleash Elements|Earth Shock</RotationList></Rotation></SHAMAN>
```

----------


## fritt

> nice contribution. However, I really do question why someone would want to automate when to use FD. This is such a useful ability to use actively to avoid boss specials and saving yourself from a wipe. With tank threat being buffs a lot it's not really something I would endorse using in a raid environment.


First and formost, thanks for your compliment!. My reasoning for it was there's a great many fights where us hunters get to just pew pew pew and at least in my case, it can lead to being the self appointed tank. I consider it a forced cooldown period that will keep my tanks even happier with me than they already are. Of course for fights where you have specific needs to use FD at a certain time, just take the FD ability out of the rotation for those fights. Or do what I do and have it set in only one of your 4 rotations.

At any rate, I hope it's useful to somebody besides me  :Smile:

----------


## Debordes

> Try this (it will heal you when your HP is lower than 80%):
> 
> 
> ```
> enhancement shaman abilities 
> Code:
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><SHAMAN><Ability><Name>Lava Lash</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>60103</SpellID><Actions>/startattack|/use 10</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Stormstrike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>17364</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Earth Shock</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>8042</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Searing Totem</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>66842</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local hasSearing = GetTotemTimeLeft(1)
> if hasSearing == 0 then
> return true
> ...


Thank you for this, but it does not cast Greater Healing Wave, I'll drop down past 80% and it will just continue with the rest of the rotation. (I have taken out Lightning Bolt out of the rotation with the bot)

----------


## Takamuri

Thank you, this works great for my hunter!

----------


## sheuron

Rewrote Arcane Mage rotation, now should manage mana better, also:
- Add Spellsteal (steal zulaman haste buff and maloriak regen buff, need more spell ids)

Hunter MM now works correctly with tranquilizing shot and raptor strike

xeron220811PQRProfiles.zip

I think is possible with the use of this function "IsSpellInRange()" to melee abilitis stop the cast spam and make some abilities like Heroic Leap work. Will check later.

----------


## Debordes

Still looking for someone to modify the enhance shaman code I posted from this very thread. Would like it to cast Greater Healing Wave on myself if I have 5 stacks of maelstrom weapon, and I am under 75%~ hp. Someone posted one that was supposed to work, but it does not.

Again, would greatly appreciate if someone could do this for me.

----------


## sheuron

Updated Holy Priest Heal rotation
- Now Autotarget member with lowest hp works on raid/bg too, gives preference to tanks and players with aggro
- Added Fade

xeron220811bPQRProfiles.zip

----------


## cokx

could you please add the instant heal from the holy tree? i tried it but it doesnt work

local friend = UnitIsFriend("player","target")
local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")
local fhb = UnitBuffID("player", 8868 :Cool: 

if friend ~= nil and mytarget <= 99 and fhb ~= nil then
return true
end

----------


## sheuron

> could you please add the instant heal from the holy tree? i tried it but it doesnt work
> 
> local friend = UnitIsFriend("player","target")
> local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")
> local fhb = UnitBuffID("player", 8868
> 
> if friend ~= nil and mytarget <= 99 and fhb ~= nil then
> return true
> end


dont see anything wrong on that code, are you sure 88688 is the correct spellid?

----------


## cokx

yep its the right spellid. and it does work now, seems that i missed the restart from pqr

----------


## JIMMYF

Hello, is there for the DK unholy for pvp who finished a script?

----------


## EnTaroAdun

> Thank you for this, but it does not cast Greater Healing Wave, I'll drop down past 80% and it will just continue with the rest of the rotation. (I have taken out Lightning Bolt out of the rotation with the bot)


Yeah, sorry, my bad. Got it fixed.
You might change spell order, but just make sure your Lightning Bolt goes after GHW.
Attachment 4597
Attachment 4596



```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><SHAMAN><Rotation><RotationName>enhancement</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>windfury|flametoungue|lightning shield|GHW (Maelstrom)|Lightning Bolt (Maelstrom)|Searing Totem|Stormstrike|Unleash Elements|Earth Shock|Lava Lash|Flame Shock|Blood Fury</RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>enhanc aoe</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>aoeFlame Shock|windfury|flametoungue|lightning shield|GHW (Maelstrom)|Blood Fury|Searing Totem|Fire Nova|chain lightning (Maelstrom)|Stormstrike|Lava Lash|Unleash Elements|Earth Shock</RotationList></Rotation></SHAMAN>
```



```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><SHAMAN><Ability><Name>Lava Lash</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>60103</SpellID><Actions>/startattack|/use 10</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Stormstrike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>17364</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Earth Shock</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>8042</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Searing Totem</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>66842</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local hasSearing = GetTotemTimeLeft(1)
if hasSearing == 0 then
return true
else
if hasSearing &lt; 3 then
return true
end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Unleash Elements</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>73680</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Flame Shock</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>8050</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>sFS = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;, 73683)

if sFS ~= nil then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Lightning Bolt (Maelstrom)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>403</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,hasMaelstrom = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;, 53817)
if hasMaelstrom == 5 then
return true
else
return false
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability>


  <Ability>
    <Name>GHW (Maelstrom)</Name>
    <Default>false</Default>
    <SpellID>77472</SpellID>
    <Actions>/startattack</Actions>
    <Lua>local _,_,_,hasMaelstrom =
    UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 53817) local unithealth
    = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) /
    UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) if hasMaelstrom == 5
    and unithealth &amp;lt; 80 then return true else return false
    end</Lua>
    <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay>
    <Target>Target</Target>
  </Ability>

<Ability><Name>chain lightning (Maelstrom)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>421</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,hasMaelstrom = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;, 53817)
if hasMaelstrom == 5 then
return true
else
return false
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Fire Nova</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1535</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>sFn = UnitDebuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 8050)

if sFn ~= nil then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>MagmaTorem</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>8190</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local hasMagma = GetTotemTimeLeft(1)
if hasMagma == 0 then
return true
else
if hasMagma &lt; 3 then
return true
end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>aoeFlame Shock</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>8050</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local FlameShockDebuff, _, _, _, _, _, FlameShockExpireTime = UnitDebuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 8050)

if FlameShockDebuff ~= nil then
FlameShockTime = FlameShockExpireTime - GetTime()
if FlameShockTime &lt; .2 then
return true
end
else
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Blood Fury</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>33697</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>flametoungue</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>8024</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,hasFlametongue = GetWeaponEnchantInfo()

if hasFlametongue ~= nil then
return false
else
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>windfury</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>8232</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local hasWindfury = GetWeaponEnchantInfo()

if hasWindfury ~= nil then
return false
else
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>lightning shield</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>324</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,ls = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;, 324)

if ls == nil then
return true
else
return false
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability></SHAMAN>
```

----------


## Debordes

> Yeah, sorry, my bad. Got it fixed.
> You might change spell order, but just make sure your Lightning Bolt goes after GHW.
> Attachment 4597
> Attachment 4596


Thank you, would you mind editing your post and copy/paste the codes into it? Approval takes days it seems.

----------


## machajr

hellow guys i need some help about that. when i m runing i want to cast flame shock but when i stay i want to cast lava burst . i really need it fast =/

----------


## sheuron

Finaly was able to test Holy Priest healing rotation on a raid. Healed on Nefarian, works like a charm.

- Done some tweaks to avoid overhealing and conserve mana
- Removed Holy AOE rotation, dont need it anymore
- The script detect now how many members on party/raid are low hp and use appropiate spells

xeron230811PQRProfiles.zip

----------


## Debordes

> Finaly was able to test Holy Priest healing rotation on a raid. Healed on Nefarian, works like a charm.
> 
> - Done some tweaks to avoid overhealing and conserve mana
> - Removed Holy AOE rotation, dont need it anymore
> - The script detect now how many members on party/raid are low hp and use appropiate spells
> 
> xeron230811PQRProfiles.zip


Have you tested this in Heroic five mans? I'm not questioning your coding, it's just, it seems pretty amazing that the bot can do this.

----------


## sheuron

> Have you tested this in Heroic five mans? I'm not questioning your coding, it's just, it seems pretty amazing that the bot can do this.


I tested the profile on my priest doing heroics and raids, i guess the tweaks done to conserve mana may vary depending your priest ilvl gear and talent build. Try yourself and comment the results. My talent build is standard holy spec: Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft

----------


## Vandra

Hi everyone! 
The Shaodwpriest rotation seem to be a little buggy since 4.2.
Not casting Shadowfiend on cooldown, sw:d only once under 25%.

----------


## lostwalker

Is there any chance of making this program so that you can open and run more then one at the same time? This would be great for multi-boxing. Running say 5 of these at once.

----------


## EnTaroAdun

> Thank you, would you mind editing your post and copy/paste the codes into it? Approval takes days it seems.


done, check it please

----------


## machajr

hellow guys i need some help about that. when i m runing i want to cast flame shock but when i stay i want to cast lava burst . i really need it fast =/

----------


## sheuron

Today i started to test a rotation as Frost Mage PvP and the result is awesome, feels unstoppable. Miss few features on the program, i guess some cant be done without memory reading.

This is my wishlist:
- Able to set target to "mouseover"
- Able to run the rotation out of combat, useful for healing rotations
- A way to check if player is facing his target
- Cast spells that need to click on floor like Ring of Frost, Heroic Leap, Mass Dispel, etc... on target position

----------


## Xelper

Request 1 and 2 can be accomplished easily, and I will when I get some free time.

Request 3 and 4 are more difficult because of how I want this bot to run, that is it is actually run by the WoW Lua engine 100% rather than having access to other information which would make it far easier to detect. 

I can probably add a PQR_NotFacingTarget(seconds) function that returns true if you attempt to cast a spell that returns the red "You must be facing your target." message in the last X seconds, however I can't actively give access from the Lua engine to positioning data. Same goes for clicking, I would love to be able to cast Mass Dispel or Heroic Leap on the target's position, but that just isn't possible stricly via Lua. What I CAN do is make it so you can have it cast those spells at your mouse location but that is pretty much it.

----------


## wuzbob

Any blood DK tanking ones out there?

----------


## sheuron

> Request 1 and 2 can be accomplished easily, and I will when I get some free time.
> 
> Request 3 and 4 are more difficult because of how I want this bot to run, that is it is actually run by the WoW Lua engine 100% rather than having access to other information which would make it far easier to detect. 
> 
> I can probably add a PQR_NotFacingTarget(seconds) function that returns true if you attempt to cast a spell that returns the red "You must be facing your target." message in the last X seconds, however I can't actively give access from the Lua engine to positioning data. Same goes for clicking, I would love to be able to cast Mass Dispel or Heroic Leap on the target's position, but that just isn't possible stricly via Lua. What I CAN do is make it so you can have it cast those spells at your mouse location but that is pretty much it.


Cast on mouse location could do the trick, that way i only need to check if UnitIsUnit("mouseover","target") to get an aproximate location. Is not perfect but could work.

----------


## Gorthok

> Request 1 and 2 can be accomplished easily, and I will when I get some free time.
> 
> Request 3 and 4 are more difficult because of how I want this bot to run, that is it is actually run by the WoW Lua engine 100% rather than having access to other information which would make it far easier to detect. 
> 
> I can probably add a PQR_NotFacingTarget(seconds) function that returns true if you attempt to cast a spell that returns the red "You must be facing your target." message in the last X seconds, however I can't actively give access from the Lua engine to positioning data. Same goes for clicking, I would love to be able to cast Mass Dispel or Heroic Leap on the target's position, but that just isn't possible stricly via Lua. What I CAN do is make it so you can have it cast those spells at your mouse location but that is pretty much it.


Please don't include any intrusive Lua, I would love to see this stay more of a helper program rather than a "bot" in the sense it can do anything and everything, I would hope it stays as "helper" for people that need some help. I did not develop the program but I am helping to develop the rotations and abilities for those that are not the type of player they want to be.

I have some examples, well I'm not good at dispelling so PQR can help me with that or I never hit my rotation right so I let PQR help me with that, o great I missed my proc AGAIN! I just lost dps because of it. No more missing things that should be done. Its just my opinion. 


And speaking of witch, I have completed my DK rotations, they do work I have been testing all morning.

I added 2 trinkets to the mix "Apparatus of Khaz'goroth" and "Essence of the Eternal Flame" I also changed the way they work. Instead of checking and spamming the /use 13 or 14, it will check for the item cooldown first and if on cooldown it will move on instead of spamming the trinket causing "Item not ready yet" over and over again... "it gets redundant". I changed the way Pestilence works also, it is now a redundant for Blood Plague and will only be cast if BP does not exist and since Plague Strike is in the rotation there is almost no chance of BP not being on the target, it saves a GCD for more important things.


Enjoy  :Smile:  please leave me feedback.

Gorthok's PQR Deathknight.zip

----------


## Debordes

> done, check it please


Works like a charm sir, +rep.

----------


## kickmydog

I'm trying to understand why the Survival Arcane shot does not seem to work. Crystal this is the code from your release of the Hunter abilities.



```
local sLnL, _, _, countLnL = UnitBuff("player", "Lock and Load")
local _, _, _, esCost = GetSpellInfo(53301)
local esStart, esDuration, esEnabled = GetSpellCooldown(53301)
local esCooldown = (esStart + esDuration - GetTime())
local baStart, baDuration, baEnabled = GetSpellCooldown(3674)
local baCooldown = (baStart + baDuration - GetTime())
			
local _, _, _, asCost = GetSpellInfo(3044)
			
if sLnL ~= nil then
	if countLnL == 1 then
		return true
	end
end
```

There seems to be a lot of locals declared, but really i don't understand what is going on with this code.

----------


## Gorthok

> I'm trying to understand why the Survival Arcane shot does not seem to work. Crystal this is the code from your release of the Hunter abilities.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local sLnL, _, _, countLnL = UnitBuff("player", "Lock and Load")
> local _, _, _, esCost = GetSpellInfo(53301)
> local esStart, esDuration, esEnabled = GetSpellCooldown(53301)
> local esCooldown = (esStart + esDuration - GetTime())
> ...






```
local sLnL, _, _, countLnL = UnitBuff("player", "Lock and Load")

if sLnL ~= nil then
	if countLnL == 1 then
		return true
	end
end
```

spell=3044 Arcane Shot
This is all I see going on in this code, all unused locals removed.


edit: looks to be setup for Explosive shot and Black Arrow also

----------


## kickmydog

> ```
> local sLnL, _, _, countLnL = UnitBuff("player", "Lock and Load")
> 
> if sLnL ~= nil then
> 	if countLnL == 1 then
> 		return true
> 	end
> end
> ```
> ...


So all it keeps track of is lnl, so under what conditions would it actually fire an arcane shot?

----------


## DKVance73

> Please don't include any intrusive Lua, I would love to see this stay more of a helper program rather than a "bot" in the sense it can do anything and everything, I would hope it stays as "helper" for people that need some help. I did not develop the program but I am helping to develop the rotations and abilities for those that are not the type of player they want to be.
> 
> I have some examples, well I'm not good at dispelling so PQR can help me with that or I never hit my rotation right so I let PQR help me with that, o great I missed my proc AGAIN! I just lost dps because of it. No more missing things that should be done. Its just my opinion. 
> 
> 
> And speaking of witch, I have completed my DK rotations, they do work I have been testing all morning.
> 
> I added 2 trinkets to the mix "Apparatus of Khaz'goroth" and "Essence of the Eternal Flame" I also changed the way they work. Instead of checking and spamming the /use 13 or 14, it will check for the item cooldown first and if on cooldown it will move on instead of spamming the trinket causing "Item not ready yet" over and over again... "it gets redundant". I changed the way Pestilence works also, it is now a redundant for Blood Plague and will only be cast if BP does not exist and since Plague Strike is in the rotation there is almost no chance of BP not being on the target, it saves a GCD for more important things.
> 
> ...


Perfection sir.....now about those Blood Rotations...that's your next challenge!

----------


## Gorthok

> Perfection sir.....now about those Blood Rotations...that's your next challenge!


ha! hunter is next

----------


## DKVance73

> ha! hunter is next


Well good thing my main is a huntard. But dammit, give Blood Tanks some LOVE!

----------


## ticklets

Hello, I'm fairly new here.

First off, great program, it works really well.

I wanted to know if there was a rotation released for druid feral cat? I've read 80% of the thread and could not find one! Thanks in advance.

----------


## Gorthok

> Well good thing my main is a huntard. But dammit, give Blood Tanks some LOVE!


I spent 2 weeks perfecting frost, am not ready to face mash my keyboard yet -_-

----------


## Subgraf

> Updated Holy Priest Heal rotation
> - Now Autotarget member with lowest hp works on raid/bg too, gives preference to tanks and players with aggro
> - Added Fade
> 
> xeron220811bPQRProfiles.zip


This works extremely well for a leveling priest in instances. Sexy heals. Thanks a lot!

----------


## gundrak

> Hello, I'm fairly new here.
> 
> First off, great program, it works really well.
> 
> I wanted to know if there was a rotation released for druid feral cat? I've read 80% of the thread and could not find one! Thanks in advance.


The Bearset up on bout page 38ish you can use for feral aswell, as in when you go cat it does a proper cat rotation, if you need i can send ya my profiles if ur reeel lazy

----------


## Amiyumi

Kaspersky: BlackMagic.dll - Virus HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic

----------


## CryptoCombat

> Kaspersky: BlackMagic.dll - Virus HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic


I lol'd. Not even going to correct this one.

----------


## ticklets

> The Bearset up on bout page 38ish you can use for feral aswell, as in when you go cat it does a proper cat rotation, if you need i can send ya my profiles if ur reeel lazy


I checked on 38 and even did a search in the thread for "bear", couldn't find it.

Would be great if you can post your .xml code. Thanks bud.

----------


## retoxed

Havent any1 made a profile for rogue? couldnt find one :s

----------


## crystal_tech

I'm going to push to release some profiles today. and some fixes.

----------


## retoxed

For what classes?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chrisant

> For what classes?


The Rogue rotation is perfect ... combat and assassin are great. have u download the program? the rotation is in it already...

----------


## retoxed

> The Rogue rotation is perfect ... combat and assassin are great. have u download the program? the rotation is in it already...


Since the first post said it only had these pre configuered i didnt...



> Current Pre-Configured Classes/Rotations
> -PALADIN: Ret (Single Target and AOE), Prot (Single Target and AOE)
> -PRIEST: Shadow. Thanks mentally.
> -WARRIOR: Fury (PVE, Single and AOE), Arms (PVP), Prot (Single and AOE).
> -WARLOCK: Destro, Demo, Affliction (Normal and AOE). Thanks crystal_tech.
> *Please contribute any worthwhile configurations you may have and I will include them later on!

----------


## Gorthok

> Kaspersky: BlackMagic.dll - Virus HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic



I am just going to say, you need to read everything in the post...........

Lua will show up as a virus, I am not going to comfort you and say its ok, I don't do that, this is the part where I would normally flame you but i'm in a good mood this morning.. I'll leave it at that.

----------


## retoxed

There are no options in the dropdown menu. Yes im logged in and i have framework. What could be wrong? :s

EDIT: Works if i log on to my lvl 4 warr but not on my lvl 85 rogue :S

----------


## Kinky

Hey guys! I seem to have encountered a really silly .. bug maybe? I'm not sure.

I've tried making the Shadowpriest rotation as perfect as I can but there's just two things that don't want to work, no matter how hard I try.
Take a look at this example with Devouring Plague:

Name: Devouring Plague
ID: 2944


```
local DP, _, _, _, _, _, timer = UnitDebuffID("target", 2944, "PLAYER")
local WoF = UnitBuffID("player", 98619)
local mF = UnitBuffID("player", 98734)

-- Check if we're moving.
if PQR_IsMoving(1) then
	-- Are we fighting Alysrazor?
	if WoF == 1 or mF == 1 then
		-- Fetch current timer on Devouring Plague cast by us
		if DP ~= nil then
			if timer - GetTime() < 3 then
				-- Cast if less than 3 seconds left
				return true
			end
		else
			-- Cast if we don't have Devouring Plague on the target
			return true
		end
	else
		return true
	end
end

-- We want to refresh Devouring Plague regardless if movement.
if DP ~= nil then
	if timer - GetTime() < 3 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end
```

I've got this somewhere in the middle of the rotation, however, it seems to just stall, not cast or simply disable the entire boss, leaving me with this:


```
local DP, _, _, _, _, _, timer = UnitDebuffID("target", 2944, "PLAYER")

if PQR_IsMoving(1) then
	return true
end

if DP ~= nil then
	if timer - GetTime() < 3 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end

return false
```

What I'm trying to achieve here is to spam-cast Devouring Plague and Shadow Word: Death (I believe it used to before, but don't seem to do that now) but it's not really doing anything besides casting once. Besides that, if you've been raiding Firelands, you would've noticed the buff you get from Alysrazor that lets you run and cast at the same time / fly, hence the reason to fall-back to the regular pattern. Do you guys recon I need to apply PQR_IsMoving(1) to the rest of my key abilities as well to achieve this or is the code just blindly wrong.

Cheers.

----------


## frII

Could somebidy check out the Fury Warrior rotation and maybe do it even better?=)
+ rep garaty! ^_^

----------


## Gorthok

> Hey guys! I seem to have encountered a really silly .. bug maybe? I'm not sure.
> 
> I've tried making the Shadowpriest rotation as perfect as I can but there's just two things that don't want to work, no matter how hard I try.
> Take a look at this example with Devouring Plague:
> 
> Name: Devouring Plague
> ID: 2944
> 
> 
> ...


ok I don't play a priest but let me see if I have it right first, you want to know when the debuff is on the target and if it is do nothing, if it is not OR if it is about to expire to re apply? this about right?

This is the way the ability works from my understanding off Wowhead.


```
local DPlague, _, _, _, _, _,DPlagueExpire = UnitDebuffID("target",2944, "player")

if UnitHealth("target") >= 300000  then 	
	if  DPlague ~= nil then		
		DPlagueExpire =(DPlagueExpire - GetTime())
		if DPlagueExpire < 4 then
			return true
		end
	else
		return true
	end
end
```

----------


## googlebee

> Feral Cat update!
> 
> 19k Overall DPS on boss Dummy (self buffs only).
> 20k Overall DPS in ZA (with 15% buff).
> 25-26k Boss DPS in ZA (with 15% buff).
> 
> DRUID_Abilities.xml
> 
> 
> ...



for the one looking for a feral cat. (This one is far superior to the feral cat and bear combo)

----------


## Subgraf

> Could somebidy check out the Fury Warrior rotation and maybe do it even better?=)
> + rep garaty! ^_^


I was hoping someone would do that also.

----------


## retoxed

There arent any rotations for rogue, and if i try to make one it doesnt work :s

----------


## Xelper

Currently in the process of a fairly large internal rewrite that will allow for 'Smart Hotkey' mode... hope to have it out this weekend. Don't worry, all of your profiles will still work just fine.

Example:
You will be able to specify a custom function name in the program, such as "CastNextAbility," and then you will be able to make a macro in game such as: /script CastNextAbility(1) which will cast the next ability in rotation 1 when you hit that key. The function name is 100% customizable and there is no default. I was more worried about everyone having macros with the same name such as /script PQR_CastNext which would allow Blizzard to do a macro search (if they really wanted) to catch people.

----------


## hbkx1

Reinstalls work wonders when having errors =)  :Smile:

----------


## Voar

Is there a way to make an ability to be used only if you are pushing shift, like it being top on the priority list but wont go off if you are not pressing shift, that is without holding the whole rotation until shift is pressed


EDIT: found it, if IsShiftKeyDown() then return true end

It can probably work with just about any key with IsKeyDown but havent searched yet  :Smile:

----------


## Kinky

@Xelper: Nice man! Keep up the good work.

@Gorthok: I think you misunderstood me mate;
For casters, Alysrazor is a fun fight if you're the one flying. However, here's the fun part, whenever a Shadowpriest is moving, you should be spamming Shadow Word: Death and Devouring Plague as much as possible until you're stationary again.

What I was trying to achieve was to get the program to spam-cast Devouring Plague and Shadow Word: Death whenever you're moving but make a check to see if you're fighting against Alysrazor in the air. Hence the buff id search to Wings of Flame and Molten Feather (Stacks up to 3)) as you'll be able to move and cast at the same time.

The issue I'm encountering is that even with PQR_IsMoving(seconds) set, the bot only casts the ability once instead of spamming it while you're moving, until you stop and then move again. I'm not sure why it's doing that, or if I need to enclose all the other key abilities in a Shadowpriest rotation with PQR_IsMoving(seconds) to make it work.

I'll try and experiement a bit on that when I'm done with this post as I just finished my raid. I'm under the influence of remembering the bot casting it before, but I might be mistaken. In either case, a second look on my code would be nice.

----------


## starface

just searched for an unholy rotation, but couldn't find.... or i'm ****ing blind...  :Smile: 
does anyone have a good one ? for pve raiding ?

----------


## sheuron

> Currently in the process of a fairly large internal rewrite that will allow for 'Smart Hotkey' mode... hope to have it out this weekend. Don't worry, all of your profiles will still work just fine.
> 
> Example:
> You will be able to specify a custom function name in the program, such as "CastNextAbility," and then you will be able to make a macro in game such as: /script CastNextAbility(1) which will cast the next ability in rotation 1 when you hit that key. The function name is 100% customizable and there is no default. I was more worried about everyone having macros with the same name such as /script PQR_CastNext which would allow Blizzard to do a macro search (if they really wanted) to catch people.


Please make also to interrupt the rotation if SpellIsTargeting() is true, that will allow the use of abilities like Heroic Leap.

----------


## Gorthok

> just searched for an unholy rotation, but couldn't find.... or i'm ****ing blind... 
> does anyone have a good one ? for pve raiding ?


nope none yet

----------


## teariki

UNHOLY

yes yes need this + rep if u can do it. PVE unholy AAAAAAND PVP. <3

----------


## GRB

> for the one looking for a feral cat. (This one is far superior to the feral cat and bear combo)


For some reason Beserk is not beeing activated. Can you fix that?


EDIT -> Found the problem for Beserk, is set to 

```
if levelcheck == -1 or levelcheck >= 87 then
```

 while it should be 

```
if levelcheck == -1 or levelcheck >= 80 then
```

Like this it check if the target is 80 or more, instead o checking if target is lvl 87 or more, lol.

----------


## sheuron

Another trick you everyone can use on his rotation

if CheckInteractDistance("target", 3) then
return true
end

This can be use on spells that need to be close to target like Frostnova or Shockwave, will return true if target is closer than 10 yards.

----------


## xerxo56

is there any way to lay down a death and decay at player postition via lua code?

----------


## jozy

subtlety rogue... dunno... try it

Profiles.rar

----------


## Kinky

Apparently, after extensive testing. I NOW believe that my Shadowpriest rotation is pretty much perfect.

Fade is still sketchy as it randomly breaks the program if there's no target, or the target don't have any threat table, etc. So I've taken it out of the rotation table, but not removed the ability as you can slide it at the top before boss fights if you're fast.  :Smile: 


Anyway, here's the updated profiles that include the following;
- Automatic spamming of Devouring Plague & Shadow Word: Death while moving
- Check if you're fighting against Alysrazor in the air or have the movement buffs from Molten Feathers
- As close to optimal Shadow DPS rotation
- Shadow "Direct Damage" rotation featuring Mind Blast - Mind Spike - Shadow Word: Death
- And more.

Download: Profiles.rar

@Xelper: Use this instead when you're updating the profiles.  :Smile:

----------


## Gorthok

> is there any way to lay down a death and decay at player postition via lua code?


doing that would make it a bot and if you want a bot go get Honorbuddy or pirox

do this alt x, alt x=turn off, click cast turn on. 

Personally I don't want this to get intrusive into the Lua, it would make it more detectable making a click cast "spell" would start to get deep into the lua and make this more detectable.

----------


## supermann

maybe some pro can help me...

i try some hours to enable a fast shapeshift (/cast !Cat Form] asap after a slow is detected on my Feral.

----------


## crystal_tech

> maybe some pro can help me...
> 
> i try some hours to enable a fast shapeshift (/cast !Cat Form] asap after a slow is detected on my Feral.




```
local slowed = UnitDebuff("player", "spellid") --add the id for what you want to track and copy this line for each other debuff you wish to track

if slowed ~= nil then
    CastSpellByName("Cat Form")
end
```

----------


## AdamZZ

_Update to my Feral Cat rotation!
_
*Changes:*
_*Updated to work with latest PQR_

*Upcoming:*
_*Fine-tuning the DPS._

DOWNLOAD:http://filebeam.com/ee544cd07c2a2772f51923d07044d728

----------


## googlebee

Admittedly I am inexperienced with code. What would i need to add to place Demoralizing Roar into the bear rotation? If my memory serves me correctly, this spell does not stack with Vindication (Talented) so would need a check if that is applied.

----------


## GRB

AdamZZ

Sorry but since i was lvling my druid, i wasnt really doing much heroics, thats why i changed it  :Smile:

----------


## pewpewlazerz

using it with the built in shadow and it works pretty well! Thanks a lot!

----------


## Xelper

Please submit any profiles that you would like included in the next version by Saturday evening (eastern).. If someone submits a profile for the same class as you but a different spec please merge them if you don't mind.. I really do not have the time to mix and match abilities and rotations to make sure things don't conflict.  :Smile: 

New features will be:
1) Smart Hotkey mode- macro based.
2) Mouseover 'target' option.
3) Enable/Disable Require Combat for Auto Mode. 

The main feature, smart hotkey mode, allows you to make a macro ingame that will cast the next ability from any rotation automatically. For example, you assign a function name such as 'NextAbility' or 'Hello' and you can then use that function name in a macro as follows:
/script NextAbility(1) --cast the next ability in the 1st rotation
/script NextAbility(2) --cast the next ability in the 2nd rotation... and so on.

You will only need to enable the auto mode or manual mode once per WoW session to allow the macros to work, and they will even work after you exit the application as long as you do not log off. So if you are in Stormwind, enable the bot (either mode) then get summoned to Firelands you will NOT have to enable it again for the macros to work.



TO-DO (Not in 109 because I want to be sure there are no bugs with the new hotkey mode first, so far so good... beta testers haven't had any issues:
-Interrupt Delay- I will probably make it so you can set the number of milliseconds the spell has been casting before you attempt to interrupt. Default will still be instant, but this has been requested especially by PVPers to make it seem more realistic.
-Click at Mouse Location AOE Spells- I cannot provide casting at target without major changes, not changes that I can't make, but changes that I will not make because of it would compromise security. So this will have to do. You can probably already do this with a tiny bit of work in your Lua code, see the following... they need to be called AFTER a CastSpellByID:


```
PROTECTED CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() - Begin "Left click" in the 3D world. (1.10 - Protected)
PROTECTED CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop([stickyFlag]) - End "Left click" in the 3D world. (1.10 - Protected)
```

-Hotkeys per WoW process to allow for multiple PQRs to run, this is really the only obstacle to overcome at the moment. Since I just use Windows to define Global Hotkeys at the moment I will need to slightly rewrite hotkey handling, hopefully shouldn't be anything major.

----------


## kickmydog

> Please submit any profiles that you would like included in the next version by Saturday evening (eastern).. If someone submits a profile for the same class as you but a different spec please merge them if you don't mind.. I really do not have the time to mix and match abilities and rotations to make sure things don't conflict. 
> 
> New features will be:
> 1) Smart Hotkey mode- macro based.
> 2) Mouseover 'target' option.
> 3) Enable/Disable Require Combat for Auto Mode. 
> 
> The main feature, smart hotkey mode, allows you to make a macro ingame that will cast the next ability from any rotation automatically. For example, you assign a function name such as 'NextAbility' or 'Hello' and you can then use that function name in a macro as follows:
> /script NextAbility(1) --cast the next ability in the 1st rotation
> ...


Would it be possible to set abilities to use as interrupts? Some classes have multiple abilities that can interrupt, but are not necessarily true interrupts.

----------


## Lofty

I don't post much on here (Or visit very often either TBH)

But i would just like to say how amazing this APP is! _LOVE_ it.

Really fantastic work, and has helped me play my boring ret paladin main again  :Smile: 

I wish i could give you more rep  :Frown:

----------


## Kinky

Cool stuff, Xelper! Keep it running.  :Smile:

----------


## DKVance73

+ rep that's for sure.

----------


## EETEE

Anyone found a way to use two of these programs running at once? I always get an error message while trying to run two... I'm using them for botting purposes..

----------


## Xelper

> Anyone found a way to use two of these programs running at once? I always get an error message while trying to run two... I'm using them for botting purposes..


I'm going to allow 1.0.9 (coming out this weekend) to run multiple instances of the bot.

Also, the smart hotkey mode (if the bot you are using sends keystrokes) in 1.0.9 will allow you to designate a single key to spam so that the bot isn't trying to attack while it should be doing something else.

----------


## EETEE

> I'm going to allow 1.0.9 (coming out this weekend) to run multiple instances of the bot.
> 
> Also, the smart hotkey mode (if the bot you are using sends keystrokes) in 1.0.9 will allow you to designate a single key to spam so that the bot isn't trying to attack while it should be doing something else.


ahh you are the best!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Xelper

I am releasing PQR 1.0.9 now as beta (Not going to be on the main page til I get confirmation that all is well since it is a fairly major update, mainly internally), if all goes well and there are no major issues I will re-release it as 1.1.0 with as many rotations as possible and I will remove the [BETA] tag from this post.

PQR 1.0.9 Beta Released
Download Here

*If you are upgrading to a new version after using an older version during the same WoW session you should exit the old version, type /console reloadui ingame, then load the new version to avoid conflicts!
**Be sure to also copy any custom profiles that are not in the default package to the new PROFILES directory if you wish to retain them.
*
Change Log:
-NEW: Smart Hotkey Mode- click the 'Help' button on the Show Settings page for more information.
-Smart Hotkey Mode note: Recast Delays are currently applied to all 4 rotations, so if you have a delay in Rotation 1 it will also be applied to Rotation 2 if the ability is in both rotations.
-Smart Hotkey Mode note: It is HIGHLY recommended that you do not use the default provided function name for this functionality. You can change this on the Show Settings page.
-NEW: You can now run multiple PQRs. Rotation/Interrupt Hotkeys are based on which WoW has focus.
-NEW: 'Mouseover' Target Mode
-NEW: 'Click' Target Mode (Targetted AOE Spells, clicks at mouse location)
-NEW: Interrupt Delay Option
-NEW: Enable/Disable Combat Requirement Option
-BUGFIX: Will no longer try to interrupt your target if is not attackable.

----------


## googlebee

can someone PLEASE help with what is needed to do be done to add Demoralizing Roar to the druid bear rotation? And where to add it?

Demoralizing Roar SpellID: 99

Cannot be applied with Vindication (Spell id: 26016) is present on target, or not applied if Demoralizing roar is present.

Duration of both spells is 30 seconds.

This should be present in both single and aoe target rotations.


Please please please help with this. +rep as always to whoever does.

----------


## Xelper

> can someone PLEASE help with what is needed to do be done to add Demoralizing Roar to the druid bear rotation? And where to add it?
> 
> Demoralizing Roar SpellID: 99
> 
> Cannot be applied with Vindication (Spell id: 26016) is present on target, or not applied if Demoralizing roar is present.
> 
> Duration of both spells is 30 seconds.
> 
> This should be present in both single and aoe target rotations.
> ...


Just verified that the following is working on my druid. Create this ability then add it into your rotation wherever you want it. If there are abilities that I missed (such as hunter pets) it should be fairly obvious how to add them to the check.

Name: Demoralizing Roar
SpellID: 99
Target: Target
Lua:


```
local vindication = UnitDebuffID("target", 26017)
local demoshout = UnitDebuffID("target", 1160)
local curseofweakness = UnitDebuffID("target", 702)
local demoroar = UnitDebuffID("target", 99)




if CheckInteractDistance("target", 3) == nil or UnitCanAttack("player", "target") == nil then
	return false
end


if vindication == nil and demoshout == nil and curseofweakness == nil and demoroar == nil then
    local targetName = UnitName("target")
    if targetName ~= nil then
        return true
    end
end
```

*EDIT: Added 10 yard range check!*

----------


## googlebee

Thank you very much Xelper - works perfectly - set it to be second in rotation after maul.

Aweeeeesome!

----------


## Xelper

np... make sure you have the range check that I added in so it isnt trying to Demo Roar something 20 yards away.

----------


## Gorthok

@Xelper I have the Frost DK Rotations and Abilities completed.
I am on my work computer so I can not get a hold of them until 6pm Central, I hope that is enough time to make it into the PQR 1.0.9. They are complete and as perfect as I think they could get for now. I go from 23k average dps with a 20k low on a running fight to a 25k standing fight in Firelands. The AOE Rotation will consistently put me over 50k if I don't help it, if I do help it along because it does need a tiny bit of tweaking I have seen it go to 75k on AOE.

----------


## nishila

I could use some help here :/
My "Victory Rush" skill looks like this.. I use it in pretty much any rotation and I have it in a rotation for itself when I do all the other stuff manually.


```
local myHealth = UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player") * 100
		
if myHealth < 65 then
	return true
end
```

But what I want to ask is..
Are there a way to make it check the VR buff for when there is 5 sec left of the active duration?
Cause I would like it to just use the VR even if I have full hp or more than 65%, and the active duration is about to run out.

BuffID 82368 and 32216
First one is the 5% heal from talents and 2nd is the normal. But I guess it needs to check for both.

Oh ya.. My Heroic Leap is in love with the new "Click" function + activate on shift key <3 thanks a lot for the update

:Edit:
Hmm never mind..
Made a separate skill


```
local VictoryRushTime, _, _, _, _, _, VictoryRushExpireTime = UnitBuffID("player", 32216)

if VictoryRushTime ~= nil then
VictoryRushTime = VictoryRushExpireTime - GetTime()
if VictoryRushTime < 5 then
	return true
end
else
	return true
end
```

Would be nice to have them combine tho.. and add a buff checker on SpellID82368 and cast VR whenever that is active.

----------


## googlebee

Re-releasing the Feral Druid Cat/Bear Combo with some minor additions. 

Thanks, and credits to Snapple38 for the bear contribution, and AdamZZ for the Cat contribution. Additional thanks to Xelper for helping with the code for Demoralizing Roar.

The changes made so far have been thoroughly tested and work 100%. 
Cat Dps: Pulling 20.5k on a 6 minute parse self buffed(Mark only) on raid target dummy - 375 equipped.
Bear: All abilities working flawlessly, Demoralizing Roar up-time 100%

*Changes made:* 
1) Taken the most recent update to AdamZZ's Cat abilities and rotations xml's and combined them with an updated version of Snapple38's Bear Rotations and Abilities xml's
2) Added Ancient Petrified Seed to activate right before a Rip is cast to maximize Rip Damage. (Cat DPS rotation only) Adds roughly 3k more Damage to the duration of Rip.
3) Added the Troll Racial Berserking to activate with every Berserk cast. (Both on 3 min cd's)
4) Updated Savage Roar to have a 100% Up-time. (Was falling off for long periods on AdamZZ's most recent update)
5) Added Demoralizing Roar to Bear rotations (10% damage reduction) and has 100% uptime.
6) Added Enrage to activate in all Bear Rotations and trigger Ancient Petrified Seed <<-- Great for Normal modes!(Both on 1 minute cd)
7) Added 3 new rotations for bear:
a) *Bear(Alysrazor)*: Bear Tanking Essentials with Berserk and Berserking Activated on Targets over lvl 86 (Hatchlings are lvl 87)
b) *Bear (NO DR)*: Highest Damage Rotation for Bear (Does not use Demoralizing Roar - Berserk+Berserking activated on lvl 88+ targets only) - *Good if u have a Paladin Tank talented for Vindication etc.*
c) *Bear (Berserk)*: Bear Tanking Essentials with Berserk and Troll Berserking auto activated. (lvl 88+ targets only)

*AND ITS ALL DONE!*

EDIT: Updated Link on page 54 with some minor new changes added.

Enjoy!

----------


## Gorthok

So I am having an issue with Blood Plague and it being applied with Plague Strike when Outbreak is on CD, Outbreak is not on the Global CD so it needs to be cast every time it is off CD. Plague strike is going to be the filler between Outbreak CD's and Plague Strike will be the Ability used when the target goes under 300k HP so yea its casting Outbreak on Cd even if its last priority int he list. Plague strike however will not be cast, anyways here is my code:


*The Outbreak that works:*


```
local dbBloodPlague, _, _, _, _, _, BloodPlagueExpire = UnitDebuffID("target",59879, "player")

if UnitHealth("target") >= 300000  then 	
	if  dbBloodPlague ~= nil then
		BloodPlagueExpire =(BloodPlagueExpire - GetTime())
		if BloodPlagueExpire < 4 then
			return true
		end
	else
		return true
	end
end
```

*This is my original Plague Strike: "does not work"*


```
local BloodPlague, _, _, _, _, _, BloodPlagueExpire = UnitDebuffID("target",59879, "player")

if BloodPlague ~= nil then
	BloodPlagueExpire =(BloodPlagueExpire - GetTime())
	if BloodPlagueExpire < 3 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end
```

*And finally this is the NEW Plague strike that I can not get to work with Outbreak.* 


```
local BloodPlague, _, _, _, _, _, BloodPlagueExpire = UnitDebuffID("target",59879, "player")
local OutbreakOnCD = GetSpellCooldown("Outbreak")

if OutbreakOnCD == true then
	if  BloodPlague ~= nil then
	BloodPlagueExpire =(BloodPlagueExpire - GetTime())
		if BloodPlagueExpire < 3 then
			return true
		end
	else
		return true
	end
end
```

*Recap*
Ok so Outbreak needs to be cast every CD and be its own separate ability. Plague strike needs to be used "if" Outbreak is on CD "and" "or" there are 4 seconds remaining on Blood Plague. I am perplexed, everything that I know says it should work.......  :Frown:

----------


## googlebee

check your pm Gor~

----------


## Gorthok

> check your pm Gor~


I replied to it, working on it in a few mins.


In the mean time I don't know if anyone came up with a Spellsteal but here is one that should work.

Mage Spell Steal ID: 30449 or spellsteal


```
local y=0; for i=1,40 do
local n,_,_,_,_,_,_,_,isStealable = UnitAura("target",i);

if isStealable == 1 then
	return true
end
```

----------


## googlebee

I just finished it up Gor - thanks. Instead of checking for mangle, i just had it activate on combat for now. I would like to add a range check into it for melee only though.

----------


## Gorthok

I wish I had seen your response an hour ago... Either way this should work for you, you don't need ActionHasRange(slotID) this is for an action when you come in range of a target. i.e you would need to set the number as something on your action bar. 
The API does not have a real range check per say, anyone who makes a .lua that checks range will direct the file to open a .toc file witch intern will access LibRangeCheck-2.0 and thats an addon for an addon that was made by someone that measured all of the abilities in game and made many .lua files and compiled them into a library so others would have a way to check range with his script accessing blizzard frames. Phew I said that right


Set 5229 as the spell ID and name the ability somthing like Enrage(Mangle)



```
local Mangle = UnitDebuffID("target", 33878, "player")
local Bearform = UnitAura("player","5487")
local AbleToAttack = UnitCanAttack("player", "target")


if Bearform == true and Mangle == true then
	if AbleToAttack == true then
		return true
	end
end
```

----------


## googlebee

thanks Gor, ill try it now and post results.

EDIT: Not working. hmmmm

----------


## diesall

cant remember who requested it i started compiling a spell steal list for cata dungeons, i don't use my mage much, i give it top priority in the rotation


```
local haste = UnitBuffID("target", 93631)
local swell  = UnitBuffID("target", 76634)
local vapor  = UnitBuffID("target", 88186)
local AbsorbMagic = UnitBuffID("target", 76307)
if 
haste ~= nil or
swell  ~= nil or
vapor  ~= nil or
AbsorbMagic ~= nil
then    
    return true
end
```

----------


## sheuron

Merged my holy priest profile with shadow priest profile submited by mentally.

Usage:
- Disable "Require Combat for Auto Mode" on settings
- Join any party/raid and use hotkey to activate Holy profile
- If more than 4 players are low hp, mouseover a friend to activate aoe heal (Holy Word: Sanctuary) on his spot.
- Disable rotation while you want to res, buff or mount.
- Trinkets, racials, Divine Hymn and Hymn of Hope must be activated manually.
- Follow the group and have fun!  :Big Grin: 

xeronpriest270811PQRProfiles.zip

Sugestions for a future version of PQR:
- Remove "Require Combat for Auto Mode" from settings and add it to the rotation editor "This profile require combat for Auto Mode", that way dont need to change settings when profile change.
- Show "<PQR> XXXXX Rotation mode Enabled." text white like now, "<PQR> Rotation Mode Disabled." text gray.
- Common ability list that can be used on any class (racials, potions.

Another thing to take in consideration is to add the moltenfeather check done by mentally to the main PQR_IsMoving function:

local _,_,_, MoltenFeather = UnitBuffID("player", 98734)

Molten feather buff makes player able to cast any spell while moving, so if player got feather buff PQR_IsMoving() should return false, despite the player speed.

----------


## kickmydog

Sheuron,

I was testing your MM rotation and there are a number of dps issues with it.

1. In the 90+ health range it was not prioritizing using aimed shot as a focus dump. This is a pretty massive dps loss for a MM hunter.
2. When the cast time for Aimed Shot was lower than 1.7s it was again not prioritizing Aimed Shot. This again is a pretty massive dps loss.

Everything else worked flawlessly.

----------


## sheuron

Done Frost Mage PVP rotation, found the new feature to use rotations out of combat useful for pvp too.

This is my Frost PVP build: Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft

Usage:
- Disable "Require Combat for Auto Mode" on settings
- Join any bg and use hotkeys to activate Frost PVP profile and to enable interrupts.
- Mouseover an enemy to cast Ring of Frost at his spot

xeronmage270811Profiles.zip

---------- Post added at 01:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:57 AM ----------




> Sheuron,
> 
> I was testing your MM rotation and there are a number of dps issues with it.
> 
> 1. In the 90+ health range it was not prioritizing using aimed shot as a focus dump. This is a pretty massive dps loss for a MM hunter.
> 2. When the cast time for Aimed Shot was lower than 1.7s it was again not prioritizing Aimed Shot. This again is a pretty massive dps loss.
> 
> Everything else worked flawlessly.


try this

xeronhunter270811PQRProfiles.zip

----------


## sheuron

Got this error in on version 1.0.9 while playing a hunter lvl 4, none rotation active


Message: [string "..."]:171: attempt to index field 'priorityTable' (a nil value)
Time: 08/27/11 12:46:00
Count: 83
Stack: [string "..."]:171: in function `SetRecastDelay'
[string "..."]:49: in function <[string "..."]:28>

Locals: manualSpellName = "Auto Shot"
PQR_CurrentSpellName = "Auto Shot"
(for index) = 0
(for limit) = 254
(for step) = 1
i = 0
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "attempt to index field 'priorityTable' (a nil value)"

----------


## Xelper

You need to close the old version, type /console reloadui, then load the new version or you will get conflicts like that if you upgrade in the same WoW session.

SetRecastDelay is the old function name from 1.0.8, it has changed in 1.0.9.

Stack: [string "..."]:171: in function *`SetRecastDelay'*

----------


## GRB

> Re-releasing the Feral Druid Cat/Bear Combo with some minor additions. 
> 
> Thanks, and credits to Snapple38 for the bear contribution, and AdamZZ for the Cat contribution. Additional thanks to Xelper for helping with the code for Demoralizing Roar.
> 
> The changes made so far have been thoroughly tested and work 100%. 
> Cat Dps: Pulling 20.5k on a 6 minute parse self buffed(Mark only) on raid target dummy - 375 equipped.
> Bear: All abilities working flawlessly, Demoralizing Roar up-time 100%
> 
> *Changes made:* 
> ...


Googlebee

You probably wana join a energy check at you berserk ability.



```
local _, _, _, BS = UnitBuffID("player", 50334)
local BSstart, BSduration = GetSpellCooldown(50334)
local BScooldown = (BSstart + BSduration - GetTime())
local bsEnergy = UnitPower("player") / UnitPowerMax("player") * 100
local bsHealth = UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target") * 100
local levelcheck = UnitLevel("target")

if bsEnergy < 60 then
	return false
end

if levelcheck == -1 or levelcheck >= 87 then
	if BScooldown > 0 then
		return false
	else
		-- if bsHealth < 96 then
			return true
		-- end
	end
end
```

Notice the "if bsEnergy < 60 then". Couse fights that last more then 3m will make the bot use the berserk again even if you dont have energy, what is a waste. Like this if u dont gather enough energy to activate it again, it will automatcly active after it use the Tiger Fury.

And btw thank you for ur share and all the hard work.

----------


## kickmydog

Is anyone else having trouble with the interrupter. I've had it on "interrupt all" and it never casts Silencing Shot on my hunter. This is with the new version, I had no problems with the old version.

Sheuron, your new MM rotation is very tight indeed. Good job.

----------


## googlebee

> Googlebee
> 
> You probably wana join a energy check at you berserk ability.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local _, _, _, BS = UnitBuffID("player", 50334)
> local BSstart, BSduration = GetSpellCooldown(50334)
> ...


Thank you for pointing that out GRB - makes sense, ill edit it and update the download link.

----------


## pepe2c

im getting a lot of errors at my DK since i download the last version:

[string " function pqrFunc0() local _,_,R1=GetRuneCooldown(1)..."] line 80:
'end' expected (to close 'function' at line 47) near '<eof>'

[string " function pqrFunc0() local HornOfWinter = UnitBuffID("player",..."] line 33:
'end' expected (to close 'function' at line 1 :Cool:  near '<eof>'


i was using the 1.0.8 till yesterday, but today that same error pops with it to

----------


## googlebee

Ok - so i fixed Berserk in cat to only apply when over 60 energy now, giving a substantial improvement to dps when using this ability. (Credits to GRP for that)

I would like to try and fix Bear Berserk, but I'm having difficulty getting it to work. *<---- NEED HELP PLEASE!!*

It seems to recognize rage as energy so that's not the issue. (or is it)

Im trying to get Berserk to only pop when Pulverize is at 9% crit (Currently it activates Pulverize on 3 stacks of Lacerate anyway so it will always be at 9% crit). This will maximize the damage done when it switches to spam Mangle on Berserk activation. Also would like to place a energy/rage check into the bear Berserk as well, so its not popping Berserk until the following:

Pulverize activated and Rage/energy > 25 - *Also for the Alysrazor version of Berserk Id like it to ONLY pop berserk when the current target is: Voracious Hatchling
*
Adding in a way to detect vengeance would be splendid but I'm not even remotely sure how to do that, I'd guess by the time Lacerates have reached 3 stacks and Pulverize is activated though, Vengeance should have stacked up to a significant amount.

*Once this is done I will switch Enrage & Ancient Petrified Seed to only be used when Pulverize is activated, giving the most possible amount of dmg done when using berserk. +15% Dmg +9% Crit + 1277 Agility (AP) on Mangle spam = gg*

If you have any ideas how to do this I would be grateful, and of course credit and rep given.

*I will re-release and update the download link once its finished.

thanks!*

----------


## Xelper

> Is anyone else having trouble with the interrupter. I've had it on "interrupt all" and it never casts Silencing Shot on my hunter. This is with the new version, I had no problems with the old version.
> 
> Sheuron, your new MM rotation is very tight indeed. Good job.


I will test the interrupter more, it was one of the less tested things in the new version since it has changed the least. After you start the Interrupt Mode can you type this ingame and let me know what the output is? Thanks
/script print(PQR_InterruptDelay)

Googlebee: Try to see if there is a boss frame for Alysrazor during the encounter... you might be able to do something like:
if UnitName("boss1") == "Alysrazor" then ... alyrsrazor fight ... else .... not alysrazor fight .... end

pepe2c: It sounds like you have a bad profiles or rotation file, those types of errors pop up when I "inject" the code for your rotations... they are caused by bad Lua being written by whoever wrote your profiles. Please post your DEATHKNIGHT_ Abilities and Rotations.xml to a site like mediafire and let me look at them please.

----------


## pepe2c

Found the "horrors" at the code. Thx for the help anyway =P

----------


## Xelper

> Molten feather buff makes player able to cast any spell while moving, so if player got feather buff PQR_IsMoving() should return false, despite the player speed.


I will do just that so everyone doesn't have to update their profiles for Alysrazor.

----------


## bu_ba_911

I absolutely love your program, makes afking during raid mob fights so much more enjoyable lol

I did have a question, while looking at the default Profiles for everything, I noticed that most of the Rotation names were CLASS_Rotations.xml, except for Rogue and Priest whose are CLASS_Rotation.xml. Is this a typo or is there something special about those two?

----------


## Gorthok

So I am having an issue with Blood Plague and it being applied with Plague Strike when Outbreak is on CD, Outbreak is not on the Global CD so it needs to be cast every time it is off CD. Plague strike is going to be the filler between Outbreak CD's and Plague Strike will be the Ability used when the target goes under 300k HP so yea its casting Outbreak on Cd even if its last priority int he list. Plague strike however will not be cast, anyways here is my code:


*The Outbreak that works:*


```
local dbBloodPlague, _, _, _, _, _, BloodPlagueExpire = UnitDebuffID("target",59879, "player")

if UnitHealth("target") >= 300000  then 	
	if  dbBloodPlague ~= nil then
		BloodPlagueExpire =(BloodPlagueExpire - GetTime())
		if BloodPlagueExpire < 4 then
			return true
		end
	else
		return true
	end
end
```

*This is my original Plague Strike: "does not work"*


```
local BloodPlague, _, _, _, _, _, BloodPlagueExpire = UnitDebuffID("target",59879, "player")

if BloodPlague ~= nil then
	BloodPlagueExpire =(BloodPlagueExpire - GetTime())
	if BloodPlagueExpire < 3 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end
```

*And finally this is the NEW Plague strike that I can not get to work with Outbreak.* 


```
local BloodPlague, _, _, _, _, _, BloodPlagueExpire = UnitDebuffID("target",59879, "player")
local OutbreakOnCD = GetSpellCooldown("Outbreak")

if OutbreakOnCD == true then
	if  BloodPlague ~= nil then
	BloodPlagueExpire =(BloodPlagueExpire - GetTime())
		if BloodPlagueExpire < 3 then
			return true
		end
	else
		return true
	end
end
```

*Recap*
Ok so Outbreak needs to be cast every CD and be its own separate ability. Plague strike needs to be used "if" Outbreak is on CD "and" "or" there are 4 seconds remaining on Blood Plague. I am perplexed, everything that I know says it should work.......

----------


## googlebee

*Yes yes, its finally here....after some wonderful help from Mentally, Bu_Bu, and Firepong the newest edition Bear Cat All-In-One Profile is back! 

Updated 3-18-2012**

Newest Changes are Listed at the Bottom!*


The changes made so far have been thoroughly tested and work 100%. Ilvl 397 with Tier 13 4-Set

*Bear DPS:* Pulling a steady 13k dps on a raid target dummy self buffed (Mark - Food - Flask) over 6 min 30 sec. DPS will increase drastically with full buffs, Vengeance, and not being rage starved on a raider target dummy!

Tested tonight on Yorsahj, ended the fight at 28.8k tanking. Savage Defense Uptime was amazing!

*Cat DPS:* Pulling right around 30k on a 6 minute 30 second parse self buffed (Mark - Food - Flask) on raid target dummy in Cat Spec - Pulls roughly 24k in Bear Spec while in Cat Form.

Appropriate Gems, Spec, Enchants, and a proper Reforge a must! Noxxic.com - WoW Class Guide for Raiders or Mr. Robot! can help.

*Old Abilities have been removed as they are no longer much use. 
(From previous release in 2011)*

*Most Recent Changes:*
*
Bear & Cat*: 

1) Added in a stack check for Faerie Fire Feral so you don't continually cast it when 3 stacks are applied, and will recast when duration is at under 5 seconds. (to refresh) Also have a seperate ability for those speced into Feral Aggression 2/2.

2) Added* Right Alt* key press to pause rotation and allow automated Shapeshifting, simply press and hold Right Alt until you have switched forms. This profile will automate your abilties in whichever form you currently are shifted into. (Bear or Cat)
*

Bear only* : 

1) Revamped Frenzied Regeneration & Barkskin to trigger when player is below 16% health or when not over 0 on CD. This will decrease all damage taken by 20% increase maximum health by 30%, increase current health to 30% (If below that value) and Healing is increased by 30% 
*(requires Glyph of Frenzied Regeneration)* 
This is automated purely for emergency use, and the health amount that it triggers at can easily be adjusted to your liking under the Ability Editor!

2) Lacerate now applies 3 stacks 3rd in Priority from Mangle, Maul, and Demoralizing Roar, and does not Reapply stacks unless they have Dropped from Pulverize. (Approximate uptime 95%) *This drastically increases your free mangle procs!
*
3) Pulverize now is triggered only when there are 3 stacks of Lacerate on the target, Pulverize will always refresh between 1-4 seconds left on duration, sustaining approximately 98% uptime for +9% Crit. 
*(Will make your Mangle Critical Strikes guaranteed Savage Defense Procs as well with T13 2-set!)
*
4) *King of the Jungle 3/3 is required for the following!* Drop Feral Aggression to obtain this.
Pulverize will now activate the following for maximum dps: Enrage (Triggers KOTJ), Berserking (Troll Racial), Berserk, and Ancient Petrified Seed. There are better tanking trinkets for specific use, but the Seed is still quite good for Maximum mastery, and extreme critical strike bonus + AP!

5) Bash stuns targets levels 87 and under whenever it is off cooldown.

6) Demoralizing Roar ( 10% Damage Reduction) uptime 100% so long as other damage reduction abilities are not present on the target.
*
Cat Only:* 

1) Added in Auto Healthstone use at Under 20%

2) Maximum uptime of Savage Roar (Approximately 98%) with a Very high Uptime of Rake/Rip (Approximately 85%) for optimal dmg output.

3) Mangle is applied only once, unless other Bleed Modifiers are present, or if you are not behind the target, in which case Shred is always first in priority.

4) Tigers Fury automatically triggered on CD

5) Ravage! automatically used when triggered.

6) Berserk is triggered after Tigers Fury along with the Troll Racial, Berserking.

7) Maim ability has been added for PVP use.


Please let me know if your having any issues! Enjoy!


*CLICK HERE FOR LATEST RELEASE!* *PQR 2.0.6 Friendly*

----------


## CryptoCombat

Add


```
/use 13
/use 14
/cast Lifeblood
```

to Rapid Fire, etc. please.

Also, here's my Misdirection ability. If not in combat yet, it whispers the focus that they're the misdirection target (with a 10 sec CD to prevent spam).


```
local hasFocus = UnitExists("focus")
local MDstart, MDduration, MDenabled = GetSpellCooldown(34477)
local affectingCombat = UnitAffectingCombat("player");

if hasFocus == nil then 
    return false
end

if MDstart == 0 then
    if lastMDW==nil then
        lastMDW=0
    end
    if time()-10>=lastMDW and affectingCombat == nil then
        SendChatMessage("Misdirect on you!","WHISPER","COMMON",GetUnitName("focus",1):gsub(" ","",2))
        lastMDW=time()
    end
    return true
end
```

Will be adding a section to cast @ pet if no focus and not in a party/raid, and perfecting the whisper segment. Critiques are appreciated.

----------


## pandapl

Thanks for disable combat req button, now i can using this bot to milling ^_^

You can make global profiles for all classes? This option would very helpful.

----------


## kickmydog

> I will test the interrupter more, it was one of the less tested things in the new version since it has changed the least. After you start the Interrupt Mode can you type this ingame and let me know what the output is? Thanks
> /script print(PQR_InterruptDelay)
> 
> Googlebee: Try to see if there is a boss frame for Alysrazor during the encounter... you might be able to do something like:
> if UnitName("boss1") == "Alysrazor" then ... alyrsrazor fight ... else .... not alysrazor fight .... end
> 
> pepe2c: It sounds like you have a bad profiles or rotation file, those types of errors pop up when I "inject" the code for your rotations... they are caused by bad Lua being written by whoever wrote your profiles. Please post your DEATHKNIGHT_ Abilities and Rotations.xml to a site like mediafire and let me look at them please.


it reports 0

---------- Post added at 10:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 PM ----------

[QUOTE=CrysisMK2;2121849]Add


```
/use 13
/use 14
/cast Lifeblood
```

to Rapid Fire, etc. please.

It's a bad idea to link haste effects to other haste effects as a hunter. Since we have haste plateaus.

----------


## sheuron

> cant remember who requested it i started compiling a spell steal list for cata dungeons, i don't use my mage much, i give it top priority in the rotation
> 
> 
> ```
> local haste = UnitBuffID("target", 93631)
> local swell  = UnitBuffID("target", 76634)
> local vapor  = UnitBuffID("target", 88186)
> local AbsorbMagic = UnitBuffID("target", 76307)
> if 
> ...


thanks, this is the spellsteal code with updated spellid worth to steal.



```
buff = { 43242, 92965, 92967, 93631, 76634, 88186, 76307 }
local havebuff = nil

for i,v in ipairs(buff) do
 if UnitBuffID("target",v) then havebuff = 1 end
end

if havebuff then return true end
```

----------


## Sivers

any progress being made on Blood DK tank rotations?

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

hey can one of you pro's pleaassse tell me how the hell i utilize the new Smart Macro system. is it an ingame macro i create? and then click it and it will auto que that spell into the rotation? or is it within the program that i create the macro?, and what for eg would i write for bladestorm, enraged regen etc..

i hope someone can help me out, this little bot is unbelievable. big props to Xelper and Co for making this, i cant thank you enough.  :Smile:

----------


## sheuron

This is the code for Dispel Magic, can be used by any healer class. This code will dispel magic debuff on target if spellid is not on list (zulgurub cauldrons, blackout, etc...), magic effect is longer than 6 seconds and if debuff can stack ll wait till target got 2+ stacks.



```
buff = { 96328, 96325, 96326, 92876, 92878, 30108 }
local candispel = 1

for i,v in ipairs(buff) do
 if UnitDebuffID("target",v) then candispel = nil end
end

local i = 1
local buff,_,_,count,bufftype,duration = UnitDebuff("target", i)
while buff do
  if bufftype == "Magic" and duration > 6 and count ~= 1 and candispel and UnitIsFriend("player","target") then return true end
  i = i + 1;
  buff,_,_,count,bufftype,duration = UnitDebuff("target", i)
end
```

----------


## Amiyumi

Need help. Hunter: MM cast Arcane Shot only when in motion (Moving)

whether there is a profile on Combat Rogue? seen somewhere I can not find

----------


## Unasrage

hey all ^^

ok since 1.0.9 having 2 issues: 

1º Dk rotacion not working anymore no idea why mess arround a bit but was not able to get it to work. load 1.0.8 works like a charm. any help on solucion wold be lovely ^^

2º Rogue assasin profiles also bugged on 1.0.9 but only the pvp rotacion doest load the pve rotacion working properly.

and now a special tks to googlebee for the amazing job on the druud profile

----------


## kickmydog

> Need help. Hunter: MM cast Arcane Shot only when in motion (Moving)
> 
> whether there is a profile on Combat Rogue? seen somewhere I can not find


It is supposed to do that, are you on a target dummy? if so, it's health is always 100% so the bot will use the Careful Aim priority.

----------


## Gorthok

> hey all ^^
> 
> ok since 1.0.9 having 2 issues: 
> 
> 1º Dk rotacion not working anymore no idea why mess arround a bit but was not able to get it to work. load 1.0.8 works like a charm. any help on solucion wold be lovely ^^
> 
> 2º Rogue assasin profiles also bugged on 1.0.9 but only the pvp rotacion doest load the pve rotacion working properly.
> 
> and now a special tks to googlebee for the amazing job on the druud profile



I have been looking at it, the getrunecount()) is not working any more, I switch it to 1.0.8 and it works fine but does not work in 1.0.9.

Edit: It says there is an error in line 18 but like 18 has nothing to do with any of the get rune cd, XMLSpy, "expensive program" says nothing is wrong with the Language even in NEAT format.

----------


## Debordes

Just a note, Holy Priest rotation seems to not work at all with the new 1.0.9 Beta.

----------


## Amiyumi

> It is supposed to do that, are you on a target dummy? if so, it's health is always 100% so the bot will use the Careful Aim priority.


Arcane shot is used to stand if I want to delete it from rotating when stoish, but if the character moves then use Arcane Shot

----------


## Unasrage

> Just a note, Holy Priest rotation seems to not work at all with the new 1.0.9 Beta.


@ Debordes: look in the profile folder if the name is the same has outhers like for exemple is the file name ends in rotacions or rotacion. i been using the priest profile since 1.0.9 and i found it working perfectly and actualy better due to the new option of casting whid out being in combat

hope it helps m8 ^^

----------


## Mungam

here's my modified arcane shot profile which could probably be cleaned up a little but basically the program will check the conditions in this order

if target is above 90%, you're moving, and you have more then 65 focus (because chimera + arcane = 66) then you will arcane shoot

if target is above 90%, has more then 400k hp, you will not arcane shoot

if you have more then 65 focus, you will arcane shoot




> local myFocus = UnitPower("player")
> local unitHp = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")
> 
> if unitHp >= 90 and PQR_IsMoving(1) == true and myFocus > 65 then
> return true
> end
> 
> if unitHp >= 90 and UnitHealth("target") >= 400000 then
> return false
> ...


I also modified the aimed shot a little as well

if you don't have improved steady shot buff, you will not cast aimed shot

if the target has less then 400k hp, you will not cast aimed shot

if the target is above 90% and you're not moving, you will cast aimed shot




> local myFocus = UnitPower("player")
> local unitHp = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")
> local ISSBuff = UnitBuffID("player", 53224)
> 
> if ISSBuff == nil then
> return false
> end
> 
> if UnitHealth("target") <= 400000 then
> ...






> hey can one of you pro's pleaassse tell me how the hell i utilize the new Smart Macro system.


first thing you want to do is click 'Show Settings' in the bot

in the upper right corner, you need to type in a custom name for the macro you're going to use in game, for example type in 'lostwood'

now tab into WoW, and create a macro that looks something like this
/script lostwood(1)

press the manual mode hotkey, to inject the code

and use the macro on your bar as if you were using a normal spell

if you wanted to use rotation 2, 3, or 4, then just make another macro like so
/script lostwood(2), /script lostwood(3), /script lostwood(4)

here's an example of my macro that i use in game



> #showtooltip
> /cast Chimera Shot
> /startattack
> /script mungam(1)

----------


## Xelper

By the way, You can change that macro to:

/script if mungam ~= nil then mungam(1) end

and it wont give a script error if you haven't injected the code.

----------


## Zemnexx

Can anyone make a Necrotic Strike ability that refreshes it when the debuff is below 5 seconds?

Edit: Also, the Horn if Winter (on) ability isn't working

----------


## sheuron

Done some tweaks on warrior profiles

- Heroic Leap is now usable on all profiles
- Range check on shockwave and thunderclap
- If target hp is < 20% will apply and keep up 5 executioner debuff on fury rotation
- Added Sunder armor to fury profile.

Sunder armor ll apply only if target hp is 10 times highter than player hp.
Sunder armor check if there is no armor debuff on target, then wait 10 seconds and if none player did the debuff ll apply 3 stacks and renew before effect fade (use colosus smash glyph if you want autorenew).

xeron290811Profiles.zip

The package includes all my profiles with latest tweaks (Mage, Priest, Hunter, Warrior).

----------


## Zemnexx

> Done some tweaks on warrior profiles
> 
> - Heroic Leap is now usable on all profiles
> - Range check on shockwave and thunderclap
> - If target hp is < 20% will apply and keep up 5 executioner debuff on fury rotation
> - Added Sunder armor to fury profile.
> 
> Sunder armor ll apply only if target hp is 10 times highter than player hp.
> Sunder armor check if there is no armor debuff on target, then wait 10 seconds and if none player did the debuff ll apply 3 stacks and renew before effect fade (use colosus smash glyph if you want autorenew).
> ...


Very Nice, I was just having this problem with Heroic Leap. Just one thing though, Csmash is overwriting itself. This is a DPS loss in PVE and PVP. Could you fix that?

Edit: Also I don't think your Enraged Regeneration ability is working.

----------


## nishila

> Just one thing though, Csmash is overwriting itself. This is a DPS loss in PVE and PVP. Could you fix that?




```
local csDebuff = UnitDebuffID("target", 86346, "PLAYER|HARMFUL")
if csDebuff == nil then
	return true
end
```

And an improved Victory Rush, using VR if lower than 65% hp "change if needed" 
or when there is less than 5 sec left on the active duration.


```
local VictoryRushTime, _, _, _, _, _, VictoryRushExpireTime = UnitBuffID("player", 32216)
local myHealth = UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player") * 100
		
if VictoryRushTime ~= nil then
VictoryRushTime = VictoryRushExpireTime - GetTime()
if VictoryRushTime < 5 or myHealth < 65 then
	return true
end
else
	return true
end
```

----------


## Zemnexx

> ```
> local csDebuff = UnitDebuffID("target", 86346, "PLAYER|HARMFUL")
> if csDebuff == nil then
> 	return true
> end
> ```
> 
> And an improved Victory Rush, using VR if lower than 65% hp "change if needed" 
> or when there is less than 5 sec left on the active duration.
> ...




```
local csDebuff = UnitDebuffID("target", 86346, "PLAYER|HARMFUL")
if csDebuff == nil and UnitPower("player") >= 25 and SpellIsTargeting() == nil then
	return true
end
```

I made a couple of small adjustments, I'm no lua coder but I made a couple of tweaks that I think worked. 1st off I added a rage requirement of 25 so that you at least have enough rage to overpower after the Csmash, so your not Csmashing with no rage to spare. 2nd I added the SpellIsTargeting function which I think was put in there to make heroic leap work for us. Also your Victory Rush ability also didn't take that into account, but that one is over my head. =)

Edit: Wait, I think I figured out where to put it. =D



```
local VictoryRushTime, _, _, _, _, _, VictoryRushExpireTime = UnitBuffID("player", 32216)
local myHealth = UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player") * 100
		
if VictoryRushTime ~= nil then
VictoryRushTime = VictoryRushExpireTime - GetTime()
if VictoryRushTime < 5 or myHealth < 65 and SpellIsTargeting() == nil then
	return true
end
else
	return true
end
```

If any of this is wrong (which I wouldn't be surprised) or needs correcting than let me know.

----------


## nishila

> If any of this is wrong (which I wouldn't be surprised) or needs correcting than let me know.


Reason why I dont use the Heroic Leap function, is that I use the function that just requires me to hold Ctrl down and it auto uses it instantly.. same for throwdown, tho that is with shift.
Anyway.. I see why you would change the codes for the rage.. :3 gonna try it out, if it makes any major changes to the rotation.. so far I dint notice any rage starving. apart from like.. 5 sec out of 10 mil dmg, and thats pretty damn normal  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ninjaderp

nishila or zemnex, how can I add the improved colossus smash & victoryrush code to the warrior-rotation? where in the code do I put it?

----------


## snippetsr

> This is the code for Dispel Magic, can be used by any healer class. This code will dispel magic debuff on target if spellid is not on list (zulgurub cauldrons, blackout, etc...), magic effect is longer than 6 seconds and if debuff can stack ll wait till target got 2+ stacks.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> buff = { 96328, 96325, 96326, 92876, 92878, 30108 }
> local candispel = 1
> 
> for i,v in ipairs(buff) do
> ...



How do you add this into rotation?

----------


## vorn10

> How do you add this into rotation?


Run ur PQR, press SELECT, open Ability Editor, chose class for which u want to add, type name (whatever dispel or smt), in Spell ID put number which has ur dispel spell (for priest it is 527), in Target chose "target", paste code into big box, press SAVE. Now open Rotation Editor, chose ur class, then spec. On left side u see spells which u can use, mark "dispel" click right arrow to add spell to current rotation ("->") use up/down arrows to set it priority. have fun.

BTW if i want to add another spell which will be ignored by dispel i just add spell ID into that section?:


```
buff = { 96328, 96325, 96326, 92876, 92878, 30108 }
```

?

And if someone can do smt similar for "Abolish Disase" ^^

----------


## diesall

> I have been looking at it, the getrunecount()) is not working any more, I switch it to 1.0.8 and it works fine but does not work in 1.0.9.
> 
> Edit: It says there is an error in line 18 but like 18 has nothing to do with any of the get rune cd, XMLSpy, "expensive program" says nothing is wrong with the Language even in NEAT format.


My rotation(basically a direct port of simulationCraft action list recoded for pqr) i posted in this thread are working fine in 1.0.9

----------


## Ninjaderp

diesall I see your rotation only says frost or frost-brz, is AOE implemented, and is it automatically used upon entering combat 2-3+ targets?

----------


## sheuron

> BTW if i want to add another spell which will be ignored by dispel i just add spell ID into that section?:
> 
> 
> ```
> buff = { 96328, 96325, 96326, 92876, 92878, 30108 }
> ```


Yes, if anyone got another spellid should not be dispelled or more spellid worth to be spellsteal please reply. ty

---------- Post added at 09:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 AM ----------

Done the changes on warrior profile sugested on forum, however i dont have warrior arms spec to test it, comment your experiences:

xeron290811bPQRProfiles.zip

----------


## Zemnexx

> Reason why I dont use the Heroic Leap function, is that I use the function that just requires me to hold Ctrl down and it auto uses it instantly.. same for throwdown, tho that is with shift.
> Anyway.. I see why you would change the codes for the rage.. :3 gonna try it out, if it makes any major changes to the rotation.. so far I dint notice any rage starving. apart from like.. 5 sec out of 10 mil dmg, and thats pretty damn normal


I would like to know how you did that. I like to use this in PVP and find it hard to get my CC abilities to activate, I have to really hammer the keys to try and beat the bot.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Xelper

```
shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown();
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown();
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown();
```

Example:


```
if IsShiftKeyDown() then
	DoSomething()
end
```

Returns:
1 (true) if the given key is currently held down, nil otherwise.

----------


## supermann

Has someone a working Mutilation Rogue Profile P
the 1.0.8 one dont work atm.

greetz

----------


## frII

> Done some tweaks on warrior profiles
> 
> - Heroic Leap is now usable on all profiles
> - Range check on shockwave and thunderclap
> - If target hp is < 20% will apply and keep up 5 executioner debuff on fury rotation
> - Added Sunder armor to fury profile.
> 
> Sunder armor ll apply only if target hp is 10 times highter than player hp.
> Sunder armor check if there is no armor debuff on target, then wait 10 seconds and if none player did the debuff ll apply 3 stacks and renew before effect fade (use colosus smash glyph if you want autorenew).
> ...


Wow!Thanks man!Super!Gonna test it today!Thank u very much again!
One question for now,the bot automaticly used the trinket Apparatus of Khaz'goroth,didnt find it rotation how to diable that.
Also dont know why,but bot doesnt use Sunder Armor and of course doesnt keep the stacks up,maybe i'm doing somthing wrong or i should check it out on the PRQ beta(1.0.9)?

Update,Sunder Armor works fine.Waiting to test execution.

+Update,Execution works for 100%,but Sunder Armor works strange.It worked on dummy after reload of WOW.But in heroic it *didnt* worked at all.

+rep anyway!Just as I said,also everybody who waited for someone to update Fury rotation,give him Rep!He earned it!

----------


## Gorthok

I was working on my Deathknight rotations last night to try and make them work with 1.0.9 and I got it working. I added a few changes since the last release I did, if you do not have the trinkets just remove them from the rotation. I did manage to get Festering Strike to work when Blood Plague is < 4 seconds and Pestilance also works as a backup. Horn of winter is working, you need to use the Horn that is in the rotation. The Horn of Winter(on) is something that I am playing with. 

Anyways here ya all go.  :Smile: 

Gorthok PQR 1.4.zip


Edit: there is an AOE in this release

----------


## Bakami

The default Enhancement Shaman damage rotation doesn't compare anywhere close to myself doing a rotation/priority.

Anyone know why? Am I missing something? Are there any better custom Enhancement rotations out there I can use?

----------


## googlebee

> Wow!Thanks man!Super!Gonna test it today!Thank u very much again!
> One question for now,the bot automaticly used the trinket Apparatus of Khaz'goroth,didnt find it rotation how to diable that.
> Also dont know why,but bot doesnt use Sunder Armor and of course doesnt keep the stacks up,maybe i'm doing somthing wrong or i should check it out on the PRQ beta(1.0.9)?
> 
> Update,Sunder Armor works fine.Waiting to test execution.
> 
> +Update,Execution works for 100%,but Sunder Armor works strange.It worked on dummy after reload of WOW.But in heroic it *didnt* worked at all.
> 
> +rep anyway!Just as I said,also everybody who waited for someone to update Fury rotation,give him Rep!He earned it!


Sunder armor does not stack with other spells like Faerie Fire, Vindication., expose armor, etc. Not saying this is the reason but it could be. 

As for the trinkets, I havent seent he profile but id check 1 of 2 things.

Look through any of the abilities under ability editor and see if he added in /use 13 or /use 14 or /use (Name of trinket) in any of the action boxes of each ability - Secondly, he very well may have just made an ability called *Apparatus of Khazgoreth* (again look for this in the ability editor) in which case you would simply open the rotation editor and remove it from the rotation.

----------


## Kinky

@sheuron: Awesome man.

@Xelper: Let me know/sheuron know when the checks for Alysrazor is in (Molten Feather(3) / Wings of Flame) and either of us will update the Holy/Shadow profile.  :Embarrassment:  Seeing it as Molten Feather up to 2 stacks allow you to run and cast at the same time, whilst Wings of Flame (Molten Feather - 3 stacks) gives you the ability to fly at the same time, removing the Molten Feather buff. (iirc)

I haven't really paid any attention to those two buffs since the very beginning of Firelands. :s

----------


## Zemnexx

> The default Enhancement Shaman damage rotation doesn't compare anywhere close to myself doing a rotation/priority.
> 
> Anyone know why? Am I missing something? Are there any better custom Enhancement rotations out there I can use?


I'm pretty sure that this is the only community actively working with this program and making profiles and improvements, hence why it's being hosted here. So if you want it to be better, help!

----------


## frII

> Sunder armor does not stack with other spells like Faerie Fire, Vindication., expose armor, etc. Not saying this is the reason but it could be. 
> 
> As for the trinkets, I havent seent he profile but id check 1 of 2 things.
> 
> Look through any of the abilities under ability editor and see if he added in /use 13 or /use 14 or /use (Name of trinket) in any of the action boxes of each ability - Secondly, he very well may have just made an ability called *Apparatus of Khazgoreth* (again look for this in the ability editor) in which case you would simply open the rotation editor and remove it from the rotation.


No trinkets in Rotation editor,gonna check in code later.Thanks anyway!

Also sunder armor works this way,as for now.I used it once,and then bot stacks it up to 3 stucks and supporting them.It's ok with me,but maybe it will help someway.

----------


## Bakami

> I'm pretty sure that this is the only community actively working with this program and making profiles and improvements, hence why it's being hosted here. So if you want it to be better, help!


Thanks for the prompt reply, Zemnexx. Do I need knowledge in LUA to make a decent rotation?

----------


## vorn10

So until iam studying LUA from all profiles :P idk how to do Judgment cast on mouse over without targeting.


```
sSoI = UnitBuffID("player", 20165) 

if sSoI ~= nil then
	return true
end
```

What i need to add?

Hmm another question, is it possible to add to LUA code of specific spell to work only in combat? Cuz as healer i should uncheck option "only when combat". So Jud doesnt need to be cast on mouseover but need to be cast only in combat to not pull :P 
Another thing is that added when mod key is pressed so working only when i want, but would be nice to know about above things, maybe can they be used in another things.

Will be nice if someone can do hmm (my english suck) requiments for holy paladin, like:
Cast WoG only when 3 HP.
Mean what when cast and when use buffs.

----------


## googlebee

> Thanks for the prompt reply, Zemnexx. Do I need knowledge in LUA to make a decent rotation?


Makes it easier yes. But common sense and a litrle trial and error and u can take other ability edits from these pages, and just change spell id's and names etc to work for what your looking to do.

Takes a bit of time but its well worth it in the end. There are many knowledgeable people in this thread on Lua code, so if your stumped, just ask, given you made an effort on your part.

----------


## Zemnexx

> Thanks for the prompt reply, Zemnexx. Do I need knowledge in LUA to make a decent rotation?


 Nope, I have none. You usually can make a pretty effective rotation just using the built-in rotation editor or using a default profile. If not, than its probably being worked on, keep in mind this is in beta. But if you want to get specific, you may have to do some editing. That doesn't necessarily mean that you need to know how to code and the ins and outs of lua, but maybe a bit of general knowledge on how programming works in general. If you analyze the code, and recognize the common formats and functions and you use reasoning as to what they do, you can probably make simple edits to the code to achieve something simple with an ability and add that to your rotation, as I have.

----------


## sheuron

Done some modifications on Holy Priest profile:

- No longer lock target out of combat (dont need to disable rotation anymore to buff or res)
- Hold down SHIFT to place Lightwell at mouse location
- Hold down ALT to place AoE heal at mouse location if Chakra Sanctuary is active

Remember to disable "Require combat for Auto Mode" on settiongs to use this rotation.

xeronholypriest290811Profiles.zip

---------- Post added at 01:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:54 PM ----------




> One question for now,the bot automaticly used the trinket Apparatus of Khaz'goroth,didnt find it rotation how to diable that.


On ability list, click Bloodthrist and delete /use 13 /use 14 if you want to use trinkets manually.
About sunder armor, are you sure no other party member was providing armor debuff?

----------


## Zemnexx

> I was working on my Deathknight rotations last night to try and make them work with 1.0.9 and I got it working. I added a few changes since the last release I did, if you do not have the trinkets just remove them from the rotation. I did manage to get Festering Strike to work when Blood Plague is < 4 seconds and Pestilance also works as a backup. Horn of winter is working, you need to use the Horn that is in the rotation. The Horn of Winter(on) is something that I am playing with. 
> 
> Anyways here ya all go. 
> 
> Gorthok PQR 1.4.zip
> 
> 
> Edit: there is an AOE in this release


I tested this and I think you got it mixed up, the regular "Horn of Winter" that is in the rotations isn't working, but "Horn of Winter(on)" is now working as intended, applying it once the debuff fall's off.

Also, could you make a necrotic strike ability that reapplies once the debuff reaches 5 seconds, or maybe give me the debuff ID. I would really appreciate it and it would really help me out a lot in PVP.

----------


## kickmydog

Sheuron, is there an update with your MM hunter rotation that includes code for mouse over traps?

----------


## ticklets

Hey Gorthok, 

Just wanted to thank you on the great frost rotation, very good dps.

Is it possible to add blood fury (Blood Fury - Spell - World of Warcraft) into the rotation though? I tried coding it but I couldn't seem to make it work.

Similar to raise dead if possible, lvl87+. Also if you can advise on where to put it in the rotation that would be great.

Thanks a bunch in advance, if it is at all possible!

----------


## Gorthok

> Hey Gorthok, 
> 
> Just wanted to thank you on the great frost rotation, very good dps.
> 
> Is it possible to add blood fury (Blood Fury - Spell - World of Warcraft) into the rotation though? I tried coding it but I couldn't seem to make it work.
> 
> Similar to raise dead if possible, lvl87+. Also if you can advise on where to put it in the rotation that would be great.
> 
> Thanks a bunch in advance, if it is at all possible!


This would work for Blood Fury use spell ID: 20572



```
local BloodFury = UnitDebuffID("player",20572)
local CD = GetSpellCooldown(20572)

if BloodFury ~= nil then
	if CD ~= nil then
		return true
	end
end
```

----------


## ticklets

> This would work for Blood Fury use spell ID: 20572
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local BloodFury = UnitDebuffID("player",20572)
> local CD = GetSpellCooldown(20572)
> 
> if BloodFury ~= nil then
> ...


And I guess I would add it right after Raise dead? 

Thanks Gorthok, you da man.

----------


## Gorthok

> I tested this and I think you got it mixed up, the regular "Horn of Winter" that is in the rotations isn't working, but "Horn of Winter(on)" is now working as intended, applying it once the debuff fall's off.
> 
> Also, could you make a necrotic strike ability that reapplies once the debuff reaches 5 seconds, or maybe give me the debuff ID. I would really appreciate it and it would really help me out a lot in PVP.


Yes it was Horn Of Winter(on) that was working it was early.....

Here this is the Necrotic Strike you needed, I will add both spells in my next release. Use spell ID: 73975



```
local NecroticStrike, _, _, _, _, _, NecroticStrikeExpire = UnitDebuffID("target",73975, "player")

if  NecroticStrike ~= nil then
	--cast if debuff has < 5 sec left
	NecroticStrikeExpire =(NecroticStrikeExpire - GetTime())
	if NecroticStrikeExpire < 5 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end
```



---------- Post added at 03:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:36 PM ----------




> And I guess I would add it right after Raise dead? 
> 
> Thanks Gorthok, you da man.


Yes anywhere in front of a damaging ability.

you could use this also, it will not use the ability if the target is under 300k HP



```
local BloodFury = UnitDebuffID("player",20572)
local CD = GetSpellCooldown(20572)

if UnitHealth("target") >= 300000  then 
	if BloodFury ~= nil then
		if CD ~= nil then
			return true
		end
	else
		return true
	end
end
```

----------


## Unasrage

Gorthok or Zemnexx any chance any of u 2 being able to post a unholy profile or add 1 to the already great profile of Gorthok ?

and... this is embaresing can any 1 tell me.. how to give + rep? becouse... i'm new to this stuff and i really wanted to add rep to a few project contribiturs ( i belive i misspelld that last word...)

again tks for all the amazing profiles and the uber program Xelper

----------


## Gorthok

> Gorthok or Zemnexx any chance any of u 2 being able to post a unholy profile or add 1 to the already great profile of Gorthok ?
> 
> and... this is embaresing can any 1 tell me.. how to give + rep? becouse... i'm new to this stuff and i really wanted to add rep to a few project contribiturs ( i belive i misspelld that last word...)
> 
> again tks for all the amazing profiles and the uber program Xelper


I am working on Uhholy soon, not sure how soon, its not one of my specs and I really don't like it much. Either way I will work on one soon, I have been adding the unholy attacks here and there.

+rep is the small blue star under the users name and contributors  :Big Grin:

----------


## diesall

streamlined, cleaned up and improved my Deathknight frost rotations:
pretty self explanatory: boss,trash,brez profiles included

Profiles.7z

----------


## Ninjaderp

diesall can you explain what brez is all about? I dont understand when Im supposed to use that. Other than that amazing profile!

----------


## diesall

switch to it when you need to conserve enough RP to get a Brez off, while still maintaining decent dps

----------


## Ninjaderp

Oh thats sweet, it has been kinda hard to do that ^^

----------


## Gorthok

> Oh thats sweet, it has been kinda hard to do that ^^


one in my rotation also

----------


## Ninjaderp

Yeah I know but I never used it cause I didnt know what it was, I will now though.

----------


## AdamZZ

> @sheuron: Awesome man.
> 
> @Xelper: Let me know/sheuron know when the checks for Alysrazor is in (Molten Feather(3) / Wings of Flame) and either of us will update the Holy/Shadow profile.  Seeing it as Molten Feather up to 2 stacks allow you to run and cast at the same time, whilst Wings of Flame (Molten Feather - 3 stacks) gives you the ability to fly at the same time, removing the Molten Feather buff. (iirc)
> 
> I haven't really paid any attention to those two buffs since the very beginning of Firelands. :s


Molten Feather stacks up to 3, increasing your run speed by up to 100%(i think it was) and allowing you to cast while moving, when you get 3 stacks you also get a second buff which lasts for 20 seconds that allows you to fly. The Molten Feathers buff lasts for around 20min or untill the end of burn phase. (the flying buff does not remove molten feathers)

----------


## Zemnexx

Ha, I figured something out! So yeah, you can just use the actual name of the debuff for the debuff ID, that makes things easier. =)

----------


## GRB

googlebee:

Heres something you can add to ur abilitys:

Spell Name: Bear Form
Spell ID: 5487
Target: Player

Lua:

```
local _, _, _, Br = UnitBuffID("player", 5487)
local bhealth = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")

if Br ~= nil then
	return false
end

if bhealth <= 35 then
	return true
end
```

I use this for pvp purposes, but you can lower the 35% to something lower to be used on raids so u dont die so fast!
Also you can add more lua code to be used on raids, like checking if tanks are alive, if not turn bear and cast taunt on target.

Heres other for pvp purposes.

Spell Name: Maim
Spell ID: 22570
Target: target

Lua:

```
local mCP = GetComboPoints("player", "target")
local MMstart, MMduration = GetSpellCooldown(22570)
local MMcooldown = (MMstart + MMduration - GetTime())

if MMcooldown > 0 then
	return false
else
	if mCP == 5 then
		return true
	end
end
```

Enjoy,
Best regards  :Smile:

----------


## CryptoCombat

> googlebee:
> 
> Heres something you can add to ur abilitys:
> 
> Spell Name: Bear Form
> Spell ID: 5487
> Target: Player
> 
> Lua:
> ...


I like seeing leechers contributing. +rep

----------


## Zemnexx

It took quite a while to write all the code and learn what I needed to get it to work, but I finally did it! I made a profile for my warrior that pauses the bot whenever any modifier is pressed, shift/alt/ctrl, so now I can access my other abilities when I need to in PVP.

----------


## sheuron

> Sheuron, is there an update with your MM hunter rotation that includes code for mouse over traps?


Done code for hunter trap but have some limitations. The trap ll be launched when mouse is not over any unit, to avoid unwanted target switch (PQR mass click area to place spell).

- Hold down RIGHT SHIFT to launch Ice Trap
- Hold down RIGHT CONTROL to launch Freezing Trap
- Hold down RIGHT ALT to launch Explosive Trap
- Done cleanup on code to avoid warning spam, the rotation is now usable disabling the setting "Require Combat for Auto Mode" but is not advisable (dps as soon you target any enemy)

Done changes on Holy Priest code to avoid conflic with default PQR hotkeys:

- Hold down RIGHT SHIFT to place Lightwell at mouse location
- Hold down RIGHT CONTROL to place AoE heal at mouse location if Chakra Sanctuary is active

The package includes all my profiles with latest fixes:
xeron300811bPQRProfiles.zip

Im still having troubles with spells that have an alternative SpellID when spell glow highlighting like Pyroblast, Aimed Shot, Traps, Impact, etc... dont seem to work with the build in CastSpellByID (tried all spellid) but works using CastSpellByName. Any idea Xelper?

---------- Post added at 11:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 PM ----------

Got more fun this week programming rotations than playing the game itself, gona have a heartattack when patch 4.2.2 is released and PQR stop working.

----------


## bu_ba_911

lol i'm with u sheuron, out of every program and macro i've come across, this is the only program that ever sparked my intensity to learn LUA so much haha. I've been slowly editting and changign the profiles to my own perferences and have been loving it!

gonna be sad when next patch comes out :'( my free interrupts will be gone  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## googlebee

> googlebee:
> 
> Heres something you can add to ur abilitys:
> 
> Spell Name: Bear Form
> Spell ID: 5487
> Target: Player
> 
> Lua:
> ...


Thanks GRB + rep. I probably wont get around to it until Wednesday - but i have some other things in the works as well, and will once again be releasing another combo pack for Druids (Including your maim here)

Stay tuned~

----------


## Ninjaderp

> streamlined, cleaned up and improved my Deathknight frost rotations:
> pretty self explanatory: boss,trash,brez profiles included
> 
> Profiles.7z


Mate thats insane, my overall DPS in zandalaris is now 22-23k on my 361ilvl dk. I'd rep you if they'd let me!

----------


## vorn10

> Done code for hunter trap but have some limitations. The trap ll be launched when mouse is not over any unit, to avoid unwanted target switch (PQR mass click area to place spell).
> 
> - Hold down RIGHT SHIFT to launch Ice Trap
> - Hold down RIGHT CONTROL to launch Freezing Trap
> - Hold down RIGHT ALT to launch Explosive Trap
> - Done cleanup on code to avoid warning spam, the rotation is now usable disabling the setting "Require Combat for Auto Mode" but is not advisable (dps as soon you target any enemy)
> 
> Done changes on Holy Priest code to avoid conflic with default PQR hotkeys:
> 
> ...


Something not working, rotation stuck and wiped whole party ^^. Mean holypriest

----------


## Unasrage

> Something not working, rotation stuck and wiped whole party ^^. Mean holypriest


Tested it in BWD and all worked fine m8, at least for me anyways ^^ love the new HW:S mechanic alot easyer ^^

----------


## diesall

@ Xelper - is there a way to share variables between abilities...

PS. Thankyou for the spammable hot key implementation in 1.0.9 tis a godsend when shit hits the fan

----------


## Xelper

New patch, new PQR is needed. Should get an updated version out today. 

@diesall: I want to say that you can just create a variable without the "local" infront of it and it should be a global... but it might only be relevant in the scope that it was declared due to how this works... I will come up with something that will allow you to create global variables if this doesn't work, just let me know.

----------


## pepe2c

i cant wait for the new version =P. Thx for such an amazing tool

----------


## Unasrage

ops did a ZG jjst now and bot bugged

it happent rigth after using HW:S after it casted bot stopped healing

did some more testes and Vorn10 is rigth it's really bugging on rigth shift or rigth control click

so sorry to Vorn10 and .. plz fix this ^^

----------


## Zemnexx

Yeah, I already changed my entire UI and key bindings around this tool and now I can't play =(

Waiting for update. =)

Offtopic: I read on another thread that EverMorph might be going out of development, since I have discovered it and this tool, I use them both religiously, I really hope that doesn't happen to that program or this one, their both absolutely amazing programs.

----------


## googlebee

> New patch, new PQR is needed. Should get an updated version out today.


Look forward to it Xelper. Hopefully before raid times  :Smile:

----------


## starface

retri pala ? anything for this ?

----------


## googlebee

if u took a little time to read through the first page you would have your answer. This comes with Ret and Prot.

----------


## Discipline

Hi,
right now, I decided to make an Unholy rotation, and I'd like to know, if there is any way of casting Death and Decay so it will place itself right under the character?

----------


## Unasrage

> if u took a little time to read through the first page you would have your answer. This comes with Ret and Prot.


ahahaha i should + rep u for that comment XD

----------


## Nyst

can you give us an ETA?

----------


## googlebee

> Hi,
> right now, I decided to make an Unholy rotation, and I'd like to know, if there is any way of casting Death and Decay so it will place itself right under the character?



this has been asked a few times already, and no, not without going deeper into the lua which this isn't designed to do (More for security purposes)

---------- Post added at 02:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:11 PM ----------




> can you give us an ETA?


He did. look at the top of this page.

----------


## Luciferozzy

Anny disc pvp priest rotations here ? thx

----------


## googlebee

Haven't seen anything for Disc. The only healing ability/rotations to date was made by Sheuron, and can be found a few pages back (I think page 53) He combines the most up to date Shadow Priest by Mentally, with Sheuron's Holy Priest ability/rotations.

Just grabbed it for u.




> Merged my holy priest profile with shadow priest profile submited by mentally.
> 
> Usage:
> - Disable "Require Combat for Auto Mode" on settings
> - Join any party/raid and use hotkey to activate Holy profile
> - If more than 4 players are low hp, mouseover a friend to activate aoe heal (Holy Word: Sanctuary) on his spot.
> - Disable rotation while you want to res, buff or mount.
> - Trinkets, racials, Divine Hymn and Hymn of Hope must be activated manually.
> - Follow the group and have fun! 
> ...

----------


## Luciferozzy

thx but allready got that one, and thx to those who made it and made this program it works like a charm  :Smile:

----------


## sheuron

> ops did a ZG jjst now and bot bugged
> 
> it happent rigth after using HW:S after it casted bot stopped healing
> 
> did some more testes and Vorn10 is rigth it's really bugging on rigth shift or rigth control click
> 
> so sorry to Vorn10 and .. plz fix this ^^


Im unable to reproduce the bug. my char continue rotation after use lightwell and HW:S, need more info. Happend always on same mobs? The game show any warning message or lua error?

----------


## eemuman

The fury warrior should use BT as every other attack, eg. Bloodsurge procs and you're enraged. Then the rotation should go; BT --> Slam --> BT --> Raging Blow --> BT --> ETC. As now I think it does, BT--> Slam --> Raging Blow --> BT, which is bad for your dps :3

----------


## Kezzin86

Has anyone been able to figure out a way to get the auto-interrupt to work on focus targets?

----------


## diesall

> Has anyone been able to figure out a way to get the auto-interrupt to work on focus targets?


not possible at this time, you'd have it code it yourself as an ability and give it top priority in your rotation

----------


## Unasrage

> Im unable to reproduce the bug. my char continue rotation after use lightwell and HW:S, need more info. Happend always on same mobs? The game show any warning message or lua error?


ok what happening is after he casts Hw:S he stops only casts CoH but .. how do i say this it's like he just ignores all outher skills and tryes to spam CoH from whay i was able to see. 

getting that red mensage from blizzard that says spell not readdy yet. and thats it. 

even if u stop rotacion and start it again he just wont heal.

i have to restart PQR for the profile to heal again. another thing is is u dont cast the Hw:S the profile works has intended.

----------


## Kezzin86

What is the code to interrupt then? 

I have made a resto shaman PVE rotation that is almost perfect, but to get the pvp one working correctly I would need it to be able to interrupt my focus target.

----------


## Unasrage

> Haven't seen anything for Disc. The only healing ability/rotations to date was made by Sheuron, and can be found a few pages back (I think page 53) He combines the most up to date Shadow Priest by Mentally, with Sheuron's Holy Priest ability/rotations.
> 
> Just grabbed it for u.


I'm starting to work on a shaman healer profile.
Since i dont know lua i been basecly modifying Sheuron's Holy Priest ability/rotations for the shamans speals.

i should have it up in a few days if all goes well ^^

----------


## diesall

> The fury warrior should use BT as every other attack, eg. Bloodsurge procs and you're enraged. Then the rotation should go; BT --> Slam --> BT --> Raging Blow --> BT --> ETC. As now I think it does, BT--> Slam --> Raging Blow --> BT, which is bad for your dps :3


skimming over Ej and few other sites this is how i would code a fury 1handed build :


stance, berserker
recklessness
death wish
cleave,if target adds>0
whirlwind,if target adds>0
heroic_strike,if ((rage>=85 & target HP% >=20) or buff battle trance or((buff incite or buff colossus smash) & ((rage >= 50 & target Hp%>=20) or (rage>=75 & targetHP% >20))))
execute,if buff executioner talent remains <1.5
colossus_smash
execute,if buff executioner talent stack <5
bloodthirst
slam, if buff bloodsurge
execute,if rage>=50
berserker_rage,if !(buff death wish or buff enrage or buff unholy frenzy) & rage>15 & cooldown raging blow <1
raging_blow
battle_shout,if=rage<70

remove cleave and whirlwind from that rotation and put them into an AoE alternate and switch between the 2 depending on the number of mobs present

FYI i havn't played a warrior since vanilla, but that should be pretty much your optimal prioritization

**that should theoretically give you about 19k in full t11 self buffed on a stationary 3-5 minute fight

----------


## Unasrage

> What is the code to interrupt then? 
> 
> I have made a resto shaman PVE rotation that is almost perfect, but to get the pvp one working correctly I would need it to be able to interrupt my focus target.


M8 if u could Provide me the resto shaman PVE rotation you made and i could incorporate the elements i took from Sheuron's Holy Priest ability/rotations mabe we could get it up and running Faster ^^

----------


## Ninjaderp

diesall, any way you could make a titans grip-version of that?

----------


## TotalRecall

Anyone else having trouble loading after this most recent patch?

----------


## diesall

> diesall, any way you could make a titans grip-version of that?


would pretty much be the same rotation as listed above

---------- Post added at 07:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:50 AM ----------

PQR is hard coded to only work with the current patch as of its release, your going to have to wait until an update is released later today

----------


## googlebee

> Anyone else having trouble loading after this most recent patch?


Xelper is working on the fix since the last patch of 4.2 came out today (4.2.2 14545) - he said hopefully it would be up by tonight.

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

> Xelper is working on the fix since the last patch of 4.2 came out today (4.2.2) - he said hopefully it would be up by tonight.


sweet. im aussie so im guessing tonight is like 5+ hrs from now  :Smile:  cant wait! im addicted to this thing. especially that badass frost pvp mage setup, i solo'd like 6ppl in a bg last night while watching tv. shits so op.

----------


## Xelper

I will have it up within 30 minutes or so.  :Smile:

----------


## ticklets

Can't wait =) How the hell do I +rep you!?

Edit: Actually, I love this tool so much that donations will be coming your way, great job dude.

----------


## kickmydog

> I will have it up within 30 minutes or so.


Xelper, you are da man.

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

> I will have it up within 30 minutes or so.


TY. you are god. +REPPED YO! and yes also donating

----------


## Zemnexx

YES! Been so restless waiting for this, cant wait.

----------


## googlebee

> Can't wait =) How the hell do I +rep you!?
> 
> Edit: Actually, I love this tool so much that donations will be coming your way, great job dude.


Everyone should get to know the White PP button on page 1 imo. I know I've tossed a few rl gold to this man.

Thanks for the update Xelper!

----------


## ticklets

> Everyone should get to know the White PP button on page 1 imo. I know I've tossed a few rl gold to this man.
> 
> Thanks for the update Xelper!


The way I see, if we don't give him incentive to continue this project, then he might one day let it go and we might lose this great tool.

Everyone should really think about donating a couple of dollars.

----------


## Nyst

its been 30 minutes  :Frown:

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

> its been 30 minutes


patience dude. he can take as long as he wants lol

----------


## googlebee

+ rep for being able to tell time =p


/sarcasm off

----------


## Xelper

Releasing as 1.0.10.14545
PQR1010.zip

1.1 is still in the works, I am working on a "Profile Merge" tool that I was hoping to have ready for the next release. Didn't expect a patch this week.

CHANGELOG:
-Updated for 4.2.2.14545
-PQR_IsMoving(seconds) SHOULD return false if you have Molten Feathers buff... but is untested..

----------


## googlebee

> Releasing as 1.0.10.14545
> PQR1010.zip
> 
> 1.1 is still in the works, I am working on a "Profile Merge" tool that I was hoping to have ready for the next release. Didn't expect a patch this week.
> 
> CHANGELOG:
> -Updated for 4.2.2.14545
> -PQR_IsMoving(seconds) SHOULD return false if you have Molten Feathers buff... but is untested..


sweeet! Thx for the quick update man - Btw this is the last patch in 4.2 so - u should have a nice gap before 4.3

----------


## Nyst

im getting an error downloading

----------


## jnnimot

Seriously...that takes balls to be so vocally impatient. Just completely rude..... just gets worse and worse....

----------


## ticklets

"Error downloading file. Retrying..." is what I get, i'll keep trying.

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

damn mediafire dl failed. ill try in a bit

----------


## Xelper

One second- locking the download, spotted a small typo that would have broken PQR_IsMoving. Note to self: Don't add anything last second.

New upload will be up in about ~5 minutes.

----------


## Nyst

> Seriously...that takes balls to be so vocally impatient. Just completely rude..... just gets worse and worse....


that's why I got my lazy leecher title

----------


## nertharul

> One second- locking the download, spotted a small typo that would have broken PQR_IsMoving. Note to self: Don't add anything last second.
> 
> New upload will be up in about ~5 minutes.


ty Xelper, ur awsome take ur time sir  :Smile:

----------


## googlebee

its showing in a private folder Xelper - create a public one and move the file to it .

*Edit - nm just saw your update. ( like you didnt know what i just said anyhow lol)

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

> One second- locking the download, spotted a small typo that would have broken PQR_IsMoving. Note to self: Don't add anything last second.
> 
> New upload will be up in about ~5 minutes.


Sweet dude, thnx again.

is another 5mins ok with u Nyst?

----------


## googlebee

> that's why I got my lazy leecher title


Yea - apparently they got your title wrong. It should be appropriately renamed to *Impatient Leecher*

----------


## jnnimot

This is the last im typeing on this cause it isn't the place but shit head behavior like this should get posting privliages suspended or something....or downloading cut off for 24 hours.

----------


## Xelper

EDIT: MediaFire is sucking tonight. Uploading somewhere else. (Thats why it took longer than 30 minutes earlier)

----------


## nertharul

> PQR1010b.zip


Ty Xelper  :Smile:

----------


## Debordes

Thank you very much Xelper, your work is very much appreciated.

----------


## Xelper

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR1010b.zip

----------


## StormNight

Thank you so much....

----------


## pepe2c

Thx!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nyst

Thanks xelper! :d

----------


## wuzbob

Thanks very much! anyone have an other healing profiles?? The holy priest rocks!

----------


## Ninjaderp

Thanks Xelper! You are amazing  :Big Grin:  We should have a separate thread where we can gather all class/specc profiles somewhere, dont you guys think?

----------


## googlebee

would be convenient - but it doesn't take that much time to honestly just use the search thread feature. Besides, the majority of these profiles are submitted by the community - and appropriate rep/credit should be given to those members on there respective posts.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Yeah I agree to that, guess I just need to search better. Still waiting for a good furywarrior-profile, preferrably one similar to Gorthok's dk-profile with one rotation for trash with some aoe and one for singletarget (bosses)

----------


## sheuron

Done some modifications on Holy Priest profile, i hope the bug is gone:

- Buff Fortitude/Shadow Protection if target is out of combat.
- Hold down RIGHT ALT to cast Mass Dispell at mouse position
- Add Power Word: Shield to last step of rotation, prolly ll be used only if priest is moving and no other instant spells are available.

Fury Warrior profile:

- Now only wait 5 seconds to apply armor debuff if no other player did it before.

As usual the package include all my profiles with latest fixes
Warrior, Hunter, Priest, Mage

xeron310811PQRProfiles.zip

Im playing on europe, not able to test with new patch or new pqr version yet.

Done a text file i ll include on next package with some tips about rotation usage:

Holy Priest:
- Disable "Require Combat for Auto Mode" on settings
- Hold down RIGHT ALT to cast Mass Dispell at mouse position
- Hold down RIGHT SHIFT to place Lightwell at mouse location
- Hold down RIGHT CONTROL to place AoE heal at mouse location if Chakra Sanctuary is active
- Use manually: Hymn of Hope, Divine Hymn, Trinkets

Hunter Marks:
- Hold down RIGHT SHIFT to launch Ice Trap
- Hold down RIGHT CONTROL to launch Freezing Trap
- Hold down RIGHT ALT to launch Explosive Trap
- Serpent sting is only casted on mobs with highter hp than player

Fury Warrior
- If none armor debuff is active 5 seconds after you select a target and the target hp is highter than (playerhp x 10) the sunder armor ll be apply
- Use manually: Death Wish, Recklessness

Protection Warrior
- Enraged Regeneration is activated when you use Last Stand
- Use manually: Shield Wall, Last Stand

Frost Mage PvP
- Tested with this build: http://www.wowhead.com/talent#oMZcbzbZffdhshszMo
- Disable "Require Combat for Auto Mode" on settings
- Rotation will pause while detect immunity buff on enemy
- Hold down SHIFT to cast Ring of Frost at mouse position
- If you are target a ranged class try to place close than 10 yards to use short ranged spells like Frost Nova or Cone of Cold
- Use manually: Freeze Nova from Water Elemental

--------------

What do you think about this idea, may be usefull to all class

1. check if you hp is lower than 80%
2. target Lightwell
3. use "Interact with Target" keybind
4. target last target

European realms are down now!

----------


## thrylas

> What do you think about this idea, may be usefull to all class
> 
> 1. check if you hp is lower than 80%
> 2. target Lightwell
> 3. use "Interact with Target" keybind
> 4. target last target
> 
> European realms are down now!



Dont forget to check if buff is already active.

local lightbufftimer = UnitBuffID("player", 7001)



Other than that its a great idea - very usefull for all rotations really. mabey figure out a way to check if its up, not great with lua yet but theres gotta be an "if (var name) == Exist" or simular.

----------


## Zemnexx

I am having trouble with some code, thought someone could help me. 

```
shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()
local dbBloodPlague, _, _, _, _, _, BloodPlagueExpire = UnitDebuffID("target",59879, "player")

if dbBloodPlague ~= nil and SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
	--cast if debuff has < 5 sec left
	BloodPlagueExpire =(BloodPlagueExpire - GetTime())
	if BloodPlagueExpire < 5 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end
```

I set this code up so that I can press shift, ctrl, or alt, and it will basically pause the bot so that I can hit my keybindings. It is working on all my abilities except this one.

----------


## thrylas

Try it like this


```
shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()
local dbBloodPlague, _, _, _, _, _, BloodPlagueExpire = UnitDebuffID("target",59879, "player")

if dbBloodPlague ~= nil and SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
	if BloodPlagueExpire - GetTime() < 5
		return true
	end
else
	return false
end
```

There edited and made cleaner. i can see no problems why this should not be working

----------


## Zemnexx

> Try it like this
> 
> 
> ```
> shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
> ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
> altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()
> local dbBloodPlague, _, _, _, _, _, BloodPlagueExpire = UnitDebuffID("target",59879, "player")
> 
> ...


Nope, nothing happens at all with that, I don't know why it isn't working either.

Edit: Looking at the code more closely, I think I am understanding how it works. It checks to see if the Blood Plague is not = to 0, meaning that it is checking to see if Blood Plague is not-not on your target, if it is not-not, then it checks the time to see how much time is actually left, if it is NOT on your target, then it applies it, kinda weird coding.

Update: Was finally able to code it myself, took much longer than it would an actual coder because I made a lot of noob mistakes. Any who, here's what I came up with.


```
shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()
local dbBloodPlague, _, _, _, _, _, BloodPlagueExpire = UnitDebuffID("target",59879, "player")

if dbBloodPlague ~= nil and SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
	--cast if debuff has < 5 sec left
	BloodPlagueExpire =(BloodPlagueExpire - GetTime())
	if BloodPlagueExpire < 5 then
		return true
	end
else
	if dbBloodPlague == nil and SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
		return true
	end
end
```

Thx for your help anyway though.

Edit: Made a typo in my code. Working now.

----------


## eggman689

> What is the code to interrupt then? 
> 
> I have made a resto shaman PVE rotation that is almost perfect, but to get the pvp one working correctly I would need it to be able to interrupt my focus target.


I would really like to see the shaman PVE rotation for restoration. If you wouldn't mind sharing.  :Smile:

----------


## GRB

Xelper:

You mind sharing all the functions of the program with us?
Maybe make a list of them, couse ppl are discovering them with time, and some lucky i guess, would be better if you could make a list with all the availiable functions.
Something like:



```
PQR_NotBehind
PQR_***
PQR_etc
```

Hope you understood my idea.

Best Regards.

----------


## Unasrage

> Done some modifications on Holy Priest profile, i hope the bug is gone:
> 
> - Buff Fortitude/Shadow Protection if target is out of combat.
> - Hold down RIGHT ALT to cast Mass Dispell at mouse position
> - Add Power Word: Shield to last step of rotation, prolly ll be used only if priest is moving and no other instant spells are available.
> 
> Fury Warrior profile:
> 
> - Now only wait 5 seconds to apply armor debuff if no other player did it before.
> ...



Tested holy on BH 25 and it's working like a charm m8 what ever u did u did it rigth ^^ +rep

@ Xelper : Tk u so mucth for fast Update m8

----------


## smurfalmighty

Excellent little toy, any scripts out there for DK pvp with necrotic strikes,etc and less priority on obliterate until like >25% also I think the DW frost script is a little buggy sometimes it casts empower rune weapon/rune sometimes it doesn't, I might be just using a faulty script or I might be using maybe a 2hander prioritized one(if they're different).

----------


## Kinky

Hey guys. I was wondering, how does the function "lowhpmembers" work, exactly?
Is it spesifically querying the raid group members / party members if your current target for their health levels? (in percent)

Edit:
Ah, nevermind. I'm just blind.



> <Ability>
> <Name>Autoarget LowHP</Name>
> <Default>false</Default>
> <SpellID>0</SpellID>
> <Actions></Actions>
> <Lua>
> local mytarget = "player"
> local lowest = 100 * UnitHealth(mytarget) / UnitHealthMax(mytarget)
> local group = "party"
> ...


I have to hand it to 'ya Sheuron, that's a clever way of detecting members HP, affiliation and current lowest raid member HP.

----------


## Kezzin86

Not sure if I'm doing this correctly, but here is my attempt at sharing my shaman abilities and rotations. I'm new to this code, and have borrowed pretty much all of it by looking at other peoples profiles. Clean it up and improve it if you can!

SHAMAN_Abilities.xml

SHAMAN_Rotations.xml

Looking forward to any advice and/or improvements you guys can think of.

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

Hey Sheuron could a Blink(1953) option be added to the Frost PvP rotation? similar to the Arms warrior pvp trink going off on those certain stuns etc. 

So it will auto Blink (if available) on things like; Cheap Shot, Pounce, Hand of Justice, Throwdown, Seduction. 

And is it possible to have a PvP Spellsteal option, exactly like your pve one but it steals very beneficial buffs such as Avenging Wrath, Bloodlust/Heroism/Timewarp, Recklessness, Power Word: Shield, Lifebloom etc. basically any "worth the mana" CD's and or Bubbles.

This would be sooo damn good. And if your busy maybe could you throw together like a template where i could fill in the blanks eg; "XXXX" <--spellid/name. Then could kinda contribute to this thread of epicness  :Stick Out Tongue: 

If not thnx anyway man, your work is amazing. rep+ to your updates! they are flawless.

----------


## vorn10

> Hey Sheuron could a Blink(1953) option be added to the Frost PvP rotation? similar to the Arms warrior pvp trink going off on those certain stuns etc. 
> 
> So it will auto Blink (if available) on things like; Cheap Shot, Pounce, Hand of Justice, Throwdown, Seduction. 
> 
> And is it possible to have a PvP Spellsteal option, exactly like your pve one but it steals very beneficial buffs such as Avenging Wrath, Bloodlust/Heroism/Timewarp, Recklessness, Power Word: Shield, Lifebloom etc. basically any "worth the mana" CD's and or Bubbles.
> 
> This would be sooo damn good. And if your busy maybe could you throw together like a template where i could fill in the blanks eg; "XXXX" <--spellid/name. Then could kinda contribute to this thread of epicness 
> 
> If not thnx anyway man, your work is amazing. rep+ to your updates! they are flawless.


Hi. Look into priest abilites and then check "dispel magic".



```
buff = { spellID, spellID, ... , spellID }

while buff do
 return true
end
```

Should work but dont have mage, this is for spellsteal. For blink would look the same i think but u need to add timer for cd for blink to not stuck at trying cast blink while it is on CD.

----------


## Erasmus

hello, ive just joined this week and what an amazing little program. but since the the patch on tuesday/wednesday it no longer works for me. only the auto interupt will function and the rotations will not enable.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> hello, ive just joined this week and what an amazing little program. but since the the patch on tuesday/wednesday it no longer works for me. only the auto interupt will function and the rotations will not enable.


If you look through the last two pages Im sure you would find the updated version.

/Ninjaderp

----------


## Erasmus

i have downloaded the last one i could see on the last couple of pages but i still get the same problem  :Frown:

----------


## Xelper

I always update the main post with the latest version unless I have a testing version to release. It sounds like you are having some profile related issues, though. Did you re-select the rotations? What exactly is happening?

----------


## AdamZZ

I'm currently working on a Resto Druid rotation, based of Sheuron's code for Holy Priests.
I hope you don't mind that I stole your auto target code Sheuron!  :Stick Out Tongue:  You will get credit for that when I release this.

I'm currently trying to find a good way of making it heal correctly without wasting mana/GCDs.

----------


## Erasmus

happy days now thanks  :Smile: . it was just with the dk profile i was having trouble with in the end but i swapped the frost 4.2 rotation with my old one and it worked like a charm many thanks for the help  :Smile:

----------


## Unasrage

> Not sure if I'm doing this correctly, but here is my attempt at sharing my shaman abilities and rotations. I'm new to this code, and have borrowed pretty much all of it by looking at other peoples profiles. Clean it up and improve it if you can!
> 
> SHAMAN_Abilities.xml
> 
> SHAMAN_Rotations.xml
> 
> Looking forward to any advice and/or improvements you guys can think of.


tk u so mucth m8 gona check it out now and see what we the profile can do and how to improve it ^^ +rep for you ^^

----------


## sheuron

Found a strange behavior related to game. There is a spell on blackrock cavern called Flame Buffet, stacks too fast to and script waste the time trying to dispel, so i decided to blacklist it. Today i gone to Zulaman, there is also one spell called Flame Buffet with other spellid but UnitBuffID return true with the spellid from first spell.

Rewrote the way Holy Priest handle AOE situations.
- Hold down RIGHT ALT when you need AOE heals, it ll cast chakra sanctuary, prayer of mending and HW:S.

xeronpriest310811Profiles.zip

----------


## kickmydog

Xelper,

There seems to be a problem where the rotations and interrupts turn off when zoning. I thought you had fixed this in 1.08, but it seems to have come back again.

----------


## jonutzzz

sorry for bother but how can i solve the problem "edit mode (No Bot Functionality) i have pqr1010b the last version the boss updated 11 hours ago but it does not work ( works i am stupid) the best hack ever on wow  :Smile:

----------


## Xelper

I'll look into this this evening when I get home, but it was working fine for me last night as far as I knew. Only a UI reload should cause the application to reset, and zoning is not a reset. In any case, where were you and where did you zone to?

Also @sheuron: I probably should have documented it more, but UnitBuffID simply does a GetSpellInfo() on the provided spell ID to translate to the name and doesn't actually check for the spell ID... I did this so that providing profiles for multiple languages wasn't a gigantic pain adding in all of the translations. In any case, I may provide a function that does an exact lookup but you can use the 11th return on UnitBuffID to verify the spell ID:

name, rank, icon, count, debuffType, duration, expirationTime, unitCaster, isStealable, shouldConsolidate, spellId = UnitBuffID("unit", spellID, "FILTER")

jonutzzz: What is your WoW version? You may still need to use 1.0.9 until your WoW is updated. If that is the case download it here. http://www.mediafire.com/file/u6mmeb...icb/PQR109.zip

----------


## Meatglue

Using Sheuron's profile for priest I am leveling one up and I am not quite sure how it is supposed to work. It seems when I enable I have to click on a group members name or target myself to start the auto healing. Is this working as intended or does it have a way of healing without targeting?

----------


## bu_ba_911

well all of these profiles are designed around level 85 skills and talents, so it might be hanging up on a skill it's trying to cast but can't find

----------


## Milkeh

ive downloaded the new version and program dont show any rotations at all, even when restarted and files changed, only interrupt spells working. i was using older version and they were running good, so dunno whats happened there but hope its sorted quick :P 

using the rogue assassination pve profiles or i was

sorted now, i had to make a new file and then save the code as a new file but as the same name

----------


## Meatglue

> well all of these profiles are designed around level 85 skills and talents, so it might be hanging up on a skill it's trying to cast but can't find


I just made my own profile with flash heal and power shield maybe that is the issue. Anyway of making it work as I level and gain spells?

----------


## Unasrage

> Found a strange behavior related to game. There is a spell on blackrock cavern called Flame Buffet, stacks too fast to and script waste the time trying to dispel, so i decided to blacklist it. Today i gone to Zulaman, there is also one spell called Flame Buffet with other spellid but UnitBuffID return true with the spellid from first spell.
> 
> Rewrote the way Holy Priest handle AOE situations.
> - Hold down RIGHT ALT when you need AOE heals, it ll cast chakra sanctuary, prayer of mending and HW:S.
> 
> xeronpriest310811Profiles.zip


Oi! u gave me a hard time here XD it's not Rigth Alt it's Rigth Control... =P guess u where just tired from all the coding hihih ^^

Not sure i like the way it's working now dont find it so usefull, like more the way it was this morning .

----------


## sheuron

> Oi! u gave me a hard time here XD it's not Rigth Alt it's Rigth Control... =P guess u where just tired from all the coding hihih ^^
> 
> Not sure i like the way it's working now dont find it so usefull, like more the way it was this morning .


Usualy mending and sanctuary are placed 2 seconds before big aoe damage on the fight, thats the reason i changed to manually.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Eagerly awaiting the blood-dk profile, I know ppl dont wanna release stuff until its perfected but when its done I bet it'll be worth the time waiting for it. Cheers

----------


## sheuron

> Also @sheuron: I probably should have documented it more, but UnitBuffID simply does a GetSpellInfo() on the provided spell ID to translate to the name and doesn't actually check for the spell ID... I did this so that providing profiles for multiple languages wasn't a gigantic pain adding in all of the translations. In any case, I may provide a function that does an exact lookup but you can use the 11th return on UnitBuffID to verify the spell ID:


Didnt know UnitBuffID works that way, makes much simpler to add spells to blacklist because dont need to find alternate spellid for normal or heroic version  :Big Grin:

----------


## JIMMYF

plz need unholy dk

----------


## Debordes

Just one question about the Holy Priest profile, why is PW:S included in the rotation? Holy guides state that Bubble isn't used by Holy priests end game, and if it is it's just as a pre pull measure for the tank.

----------


## Meatglue

Happen to read my post? Was wondering if there was a way to make your profile auto heal at a low level? Took your profile and just the added spells I have to the rotation but I have to click on individuals to heal.

----------


## crystal_tech

sorry for the lack of posts from myself. Having a two yr old and a one month old is draining. As is running my shop. I will begin to post my updated rotations soon aka when I think they are ready. To give a taste I have heres a list: Updated Lock(all specs), Hunter (all specs), Druid (all specs), Shammy(Enh, Ele), Pally(ret), Rogue(All specs, yes I did a sub rogue Cause I'm beast with it.), Warrior(fury), kitchen sink(blowyourmindspec), and more. Lets just say I've been busy.

----------


## Meatglue

Anyone working on Holy Pally spec?

----------


## sheuron

@Meatglue: dunno, tested only on 85, have you disabled "Require combat for Auto Mode" on settings?

@Debordes: Shield is on last step of rotation, will be cast only is player is moving and no other instant spell is available to use

----------


## dyer678

> sorry for the lack of posts from myself. Having a two yr old and a one month old is draining. As is running my shop. I will begin to post my updated rotations soon aka when I think they are ready. To give a taste I have heres a list: Updated Lock(all specs), Hunter (all specs), Druid (all specs), Shammy(Enh, Ele), Pally(ret), Rogue(All specs, yes I did a sub rogue Cause I'm beast with it.), Warrior(fury), kitchen sink(blowyourmindspec), and more. Lets just say I've been busy.



looking forward to sub rogue!

----------


## Meatglue

> @Meatglue: dunno, tested only on 85, have you disabled "Require combat for Auto Mode" on settings?
> 
> @Debordes: Shield is on last step of rotation, will be cast only is player is moving and no other instant spell is available to use


Indeed I have, I guess my question is this supposed to heal any player that needs a heal or just the selected one?

----------


## sheuron

> Indeed I have, I guess my question is this supposed to heal any player that needs a heal or just the selected one?


Can be used both ways. Place one ability called "Autotarget LowHP" on top priority list and should select party member to heal"

----------


## Meatglue

> Can be used both ways. Place one ability called "Autotarget LowHP" on top priority list and should select party member to heal"


Oh forgot to add that! Sweet, thank you sir. You should do holy pally too! :P

----------


## sheuron

I think someone asked for the code to interrupt before, this is an example:



```
_,_,_,_,_,_,_,_,interrupt = UnitCastingInfo("target")

if GetSpellCooldown(6552) ~= 0 and interrupt == false then
  return true
end
```

GetSpellCooldown(6552) ~= 0 (if pummel is on cooldown)
interrupt == false (and the spell being casted by target can be interrupted)
use concussion blow

----------


## Ninjaderp

Any way to implement so if you have already used one kind of interrupt "say mind freeze as dk" then it uses "strangulate" or checks if you got arcane torrent-racial or other kinds of interrupts and uses that.

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

> Any way to implement so if you have already used one kind of interrupt "say mind freeze as dk" then it uses "strangulate" or checks if you got arcane torrent-racial or other kinds of interrupts and uses that.


Good question. that would be cool. also target/focus target Death Grip.  :Smile: 

Also, but but probably impossible and ridiculous but for Arms PvP a Mouseover Charge-Fear. Probably Shift modified. (maybe similar structure to mouseover polymorph) Now that would be impressive, one of you great minds would have the lua skills i bet  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I know in Pyrox bots theres a check if adds option where for eg; HoJ's/Fears another additional player if both targeting you. Maybe somehow use its method. Just a thought, would remove the use of a modifier then aswell. maybe, lol.

And yes i know this isn't intended to be anything like pyrox i just would like to see its full pvp capabilities also, they're very intriguing.

----------


## GRB

GoogleBee:

Heres something you can add to ur skill list.
Also again this is PVP based:

Spell Name: Cyclone
Spell ID: 33786
Target: Focus
Lua:



```
local _, _, _, PS = UnitBuffID("player", 69369)

if PS ~= nil then
	return true
else
	return false
end
```

This is based on feral pvp spec, so what this does is everytime you have the buff Predatory Strike it insta cyclone you focus.
Tested and worked on arenas, 2v2, 3v3, and 5v5.
Altho i found a few setbacks with this, if u dont have a focus target the boot keep trying to cyclone the focus u dont have, cousing the bot to stop doing the rest of the attacks until the buff is gone. So you are like 8sec whithout doing any abilitys at all. THIS ONLY HAPPENS IF u dont have a focus target. So i dont advise to use this on bg's. About the other mail u sent me, im still trying to work on it, but on PVP is not the same as on PVE, since on PVP everything changes every second, and its hard to have a proper rotation to use. But im still working on it.

----------


## Zemnexx

> I think someone asked for the code to interrupt before, this is an example:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> _,_,_,_,_,_,_,_,interrupt = UnitCastingInfo("target")
> 
> if GetSpellCooldown(6552) ~= 0 and interrupt == false then
>   return true
> ...


Does this work when programming other abilities to use as pseudo interrupts? Such as Throwdown or intimidating shout, or anything that would cause a loss of control of their character and interrupt the cast? Is that the purpose of this code?

----------


## sheuron

> So it will auto Blink (if available) on things like; Cheap Shot, Pounce, Hand of Justice, Throwdown, Seduction. 
> 
> And is it possible to have a PvP Spellsteal option, exactly like your pve one but it steals very beneficial buffs such as Avenging Wrath, Bloodlust/Heroism/Timewarp, Recklessness, Power Word: Shield, Lifebloom etc. basically any "worth the mana" CD's and or Bubbles.


Done blink + spellsteal wth the abilities you provided, need testing.

xeron010911PQRProfiles.zip

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

ty sheuron. beautiful job.

---------- Post added at 03:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:26 PM ----------




> GoogleBee:
> 
> Heres something you can add to ur skill list.
> Also again this is PVP based:
> 
> Spell Name: Cyclone
> Spell ID: 33786
> Target: Focus
> Lua:
> ...


Maybe to fix the problem of not having a focus target if cyclone fails to land it will Healing Touch yourself and or Entangling Roots the current target. If there is such a way to auto bypass.

----------


## onya

> Not sure if I'm doing this correctly, but here is my attempt at sharing my shaman abilities and rotations. I'm new to this code, and have borrowed pretty much all of it by looking at other peoples profiles. Clean it up and improve it if you can!
> 
> SHAMAN_Abilities.xml
> 
> SHAMAN_Rotations.xml
> 
> Looking forward to any advice and/or improvements you guys can think of.


Doesn't seem to want to interrupt, probably because it's always targeting a player to heal. Finding a way to make this work would be great.

I noticed that shift casts healing rain. Having another key pause the bot while it is held down would be awesome for popping off abilities manually. (it may already do this. if so, what key is it?  :Big Grin:  )

Also speciifically looking for greivous throw/bleed type debuffs and pre-emptively healing would be sweet.

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

is Ravage on stampede proc difficult to be implemented or can it just simply not be done? just wondering. i tried 

local _, _, _, Stampede = UnitBuffID("player", 78893)

if Stampede ~= nil then
return true
else
return false
end

using GRB's Cyclone proc code, but i seem to only ever get it to Ravage 2 times in 15-20 procs. Would typing "local _, _, _, Stampede" be the right way to write it?

----------


## GRB

> is Ravage on stampede proc difficult to be implemented or can it just simply not be done? just wondering. i tried 
> 
> local _, _, _, Stampede = UnitBuffID("player", 78893)
> 
> if Stampede ~= nil then
> return true
> else
> return false
> end
> ...


The problem with that ability is to require 60 energy, thing that you will never had expect in one of the 2 cases:

1- A start of a fight
2- When you poped Tigers Fury

In any of those cases the dmg done by ravage is not good enough to be put into a rotation, special if it costs 60 energy.

----------


## AdamZZ

> The problem with that ability is to require 60 energy, thing that you will never had expect in one of the 2 cases:
> 
> 1- A start of a fight
> 2- When you poped Tigers Fury
> 
> In any of those cases the dmg done by ravage is not good enough to be put into a rotation, special if it costs 60 energy.


Ravage with Stampede costs 0 energy and actually is a DPS increase.

----------


## GRB

Yep ur right, my bad...

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

and with the 50% crit increase on targets above 90% health its a must for any typical feral opener. i dont know about it in pve cause i dont raid, but im sure it would be the same principal.

----------


## paveley

This is the best program i used with Wow without a doubt, lets just hope now that it has become so popular that noone talks about it and somehow bring it to Blizzards attention. Would hate to see this get detected because of that, anyway Xelper and all you coders that make awesome profiles i thanks you form the bottom of my heart.

----------


## dyer678

just curious, has anybody been using the "smart hotkey" method? and if so what do you think bout it so far?

----------


## ajparenteau

it keeps saying changing interval to 100' and the bots not working for my dk what do i do?

----------


## diesall

havn't played my druid much but slowly compiling a feral dps rotation. cue will look something like this:



tolvir potion, if !in_combat (raid only boss only)
feral charge cat, if !in_combat
skull bash cat (situation to close gap if charge on cd and not on interupt)
tigers fury,if energy<=35
berserk,if tigers fury up
tolvir potion, if bloodlust
mangle cat, if tier11 4pc & (t11 4pc stack<3 or t11 4pc <3)
faerie fire feral,if faerie fire stack<3 or !(sunder armor or expose armor)
mangle cat,if mangle <=2 & (!mangle up or mangle remains>=0)
ravage, if stampede cat & stampede cat <=1
ferocious bite, if combo points >=1 & rip ticking & rip <=1 & target health% <=25
ferocious bite, if combo points >=5 rip ticking & target health%<=25
shred, if rip ticking & rip <=4 & target health% >25 (contingent on weather i can get global variables working)
rip, if combo points >=5 & rip <2 & (berserk up or rip remains <=cooldown tigers fury)
ferocious bite, if combo points>=5 & rip >5 & savage roar >=3.0
rake, if tigers fury up & rake <9.0 & (!rake ticking or rake.multiplier<multiplier) (contingent on weather i can get global variables working)
rake, if rake <3 & (berserk up or energy>=71 or(cooldown tigers fury + .8 )>=rake remains)
shred,if buff omen of clarity
savage roar,if combo points>=1 & savage roar<=1
ferocious bite, if combo points>=5 & rip>=14 & savage roar>=10.0
ravage, if stampede cat & !buff omen of clarity & buff tigers fury
shred, if tigers fury or berserk
shred, if (combo points< 5 & rip<3) or (combo points=0 & savage roar<2)
shred, if cooldown tigers fury <=3
shred, if time to max energy<=1.0

----------


## AdamZZ

> havn't played my druid much but slowly compiling a feral dps rotation. cue will look something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> tolvir potion, if !in_combat (raid only boss only)
> feral charge cat, if !in_combat
> skull bash cat (situation to close gap if charge on cd and not on interupt)
> tigers fury,if energy<=35
> berserk,if tigers fury up
> ...


There is an feral dps rotation here already, just go back a few pages and download it.

----------


## googlebee

> The problem with that ability is to require 60 energy, thing that you will never had expect in one of the 2 cases:
> 
> 1- A start of a fight
> 2- When you poped Tigers Fury
> 
> In any of those cases the dmg done by ravage is not good enough to be put into a rotation, special if it costs 60 energy.


Thank you for your contribution on Cyclone GRB , i will certainly add it into abilities and possibly place it into a Druid (Arena) rotation or something.

As for Ravage, normally you would be correct, but if you have a PVP spec for feral cat, and have 2/2 in Stampede, your next ravage used after a feral charge costs no energy nor does it have a positioning requirement. Stampede Rank 2

In addition to that, having Predatory Strikes at rank 2 also increases Critical Strike chance of Ravage by 50%, making this a very viable opener if you do not need to stun and are looking for more burst. Adding 50% crit to someones already 25-35% crit makes this nearly guarantee 2 combo points out of the gate, getting a Rip or Maim off quickly. (BG's for example) 

For arena's it would be more viable to have Pounce as the opener after a Feral Charge.(in most cases)

~G

----------


## kickmydog

> I think someone asked for the code to interrupt before, this is an example:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> _,_,_,_,_,_,_,_,interrupt = UnitCastingInfo("target")
> 
> if GetSpellCooldown(6552) ~= 0 and interrupt == false then
>   return true
> ...


Interesting code there,

So one could set this up as an ability called interrupt and then in the "Actions" part of ability put in things like "/cast Scatter Shot; /cast Wyvern Sting, etc..."

----------


## bu_ba_911

I can't seem to get chains of ice to work at all... I was able to edit the Fear for Warlocks to cast on shift key down, but when I went to create a chains of ice ability it just never casted it (it's at the top of my rotation). It didn't cast both when I had the shift modifier in, and when I just have it return true.

My SpellID I got off wowhead is 45524
I have it set to target: Target

and here's my coding


```
if IsShiftKeyDown() then
	return true
end
```

I didn't think anything that simple could not work.

I have also tested it out by stealing my Warlocks Fear coding and editting it for Chains of Ice as follows.



```
local inRange = 0
local unit = "target"

if UnitExists(unit) and UnitIsVisible(unit) then
   inRange = IsSpellInRange("Chains of Ice", unit)
end

if IsShiftKeyDown() then
               return true
end
```

any help?

----------


## Mungam

> I can't seem to get chains of ice to work at all...
> and here's my coding
> 
> 
> ```
> if IsShiftKeyDown()
> 	return true
> end
> ```
> ...


you're missing a 'then' statment

make it look like this

if IsShiftKeyDown() then
return true
end

----------


## onya

Would it be possible for the interrupt mode to work on the focus instead of/as well as the target? That way the healing rotations which keep changing target to heal them can still get interrupts off on the boss as long as you set the boss as your focus before a fight.

----------


## bu_ba_911

nah that was a mistake in rewritting it up here. sorry i have 'then' in my ability editor


so there has to be something else wrong that makes chains of ice not work

----------


## googlebee

so. weird. I am testing out another rotation with some revised abilities, using many of my older abilities, and nothing happens now. My old rotations are fine, working flawlessly, but the new one does nothing.

All i changed were 2 things low on priority, so wouldnt it work with the older abilities anyway?

I'm torn, cant figure this out.

EDIT* Coding was wrong in the revised abilities, so fixing that lol

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

> Thank you for your contribution on Cyclone GRB , i will certainly add it into abilities and possibly place it into a Druid (Arena) rotation or something.
> 
> As for Ravage, normally you would be correct, but if you have a PVP spec for feral cat, and have 2/2 in Stampede, your next ravage used after a feral charge costs no energy nor does it have a positioning requirement. Stampede Rank 2
> 
> In addition to that, having Predatory Strikes at rank 2 also increases Critical Strike chance of Ravage by 50%, making this a very viable opener if you do not need to stun and are looking for more burst. Adding 50% crit to someones already 25-35% crit makes this nearly guarantee 2 combo points out of the gate, getting a Rip or Maim off quickly. (BG's for example) 
> 
> For arena's it would be more viable to have Pounce as the opener after a Feral Charge.(in most cases)
> 
> ~G


would you have a code for Stampede procs that works by chance?, i mean i tried using the cyclone proc coding but it only ever procced twice. So obviously i done something wrong.  :Frown:

----------


## googlebee

I can look into that , but currently working on some revisions to bear atm

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

> I can look into that , but currently working on some revisions to bear atm



thanks man, appreciate it!

----------


## googlebee

stumped here.

I'm trying to get enrage to only activate when Pulverize buff is active on player.

this is what I have (And its not working) and I'm going crazy figuring this out.



```
local _,_,_,ER = UnitBuffID("player", 5229)
local pulverize = UnitBuffID("player", 80313)
local targetLevel = UnitLevel("target")
local playerPower = UnitPower("player")



        if playerPower > 25 and pulverize ~= nil then
            return true
        end
    end
else
    if targetLevel == -1 or targetLevel >= 87 then
        if playerPower > 25 and pulverize ~= nil then
            return true
        end
    end
end
```

any ideas?

----------


## bu_ba_911

i see two ends in a row, but i don't see two ifs before it



```
        if playerPower > 25 and pulverize ~= nil then
            return true
        end
    end -- this seems to be missing an if
else -- this seems to be missing an if
```

i also don't see the beginning if that starts this all off.

it seems like a logic statement with a couple missing parts.

----------


## googlebee

got it to work, had the wrong spell id (There is 2 for pulverize)

thanks bu

EDIT* now to finish up Berserk, then add in the Cat PVP rotations, and ill re-release another much more cleaned up version.

----------


## Debordes

With the Holy Priest profile, is it possible to force the profile to use Flash Heal as it's next heal when Surge of Light procs? Does not seem to be doing so currently.

----------


## Meatglue

sheuron, would it be a good idea to add to check for food buff while it is enabled? I noticed it is impossible to eat/drink when people are low hp.

----------


## sheuron

@Xelper: I think build in "target mouseover" is bugged, says "You have no target."

----------


## Ninjaderp

Lookin forward to when we get blood & unholy implemented to the dk-profile, and a blood-rotation for soloing stuff would also be appreciated if anyone with codingskills and time would put together. Great work on the frost-rotation btw, love it and use it everyday.

----------


## ajparenteau

it keeps saying changing interval to 100' and the bots not working for my dk what do i do???
Please reply thankyou so much

----------


## googlebee

whats with the constant ticking sound that I hear when using the hunter MM profile. Apparently other people in game can hear this too, which = not good

----------


## Xelper

> @Xelper: I think build in "target mouseover" is bugged, says "You have no target."


Good catch, my bad on this one. 



```
                        elseif PQR[rotation].priorityTable.targetCast[nextAbility] == "pet" then
                            PQR_Debug("Casting Spell "..castingName.." ("..castingID..") on PET")
                            CastSpellByID(castingID, "pet")
                        elseif PQR[rotation].priorityTable.targetCast[nextAbility] == "mouseover" then
                            PQR_Debug("Casting Spell "..castingName.." ("..castingID..") on MOUSEOVER")
                            CastSpellByID(castingID, "pet")
```

Forgot to change the "pet" reference to "mouseover"  :Smile: 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR1011.zip 

Just a simple fix for this, nothing else.

@googlebee: Other people certainly can't hear it unless it is playing loudly enough and you are on vent with them broadcasting it. I noticed that for some reason the "character" panel icon (the tiny one that shows your characters face) flashes quite a bit while in use and even after use, and this has happened for a long time... even in my old private versions before this was released. I never really looked into this, though I also never actually heard a noise... but from your description this could be the case. I have a few ideas, and I will look into it this weekend.

Can you describe this sound? Is it the same sound as if you were opening your character panel? (Normal hotkey is C)

Also, I haven't forgotten about your request for those feral changes... Ill help you out with those when I get a bit of free time this weekend.

----------


## kickmydog

> whats with the constant ticking sound that I hear when using the hunter MM profile. Apparently other people in game can hear this too, which = not good


I know what you mean about this, it prevalent when you are in combat and have no target selected. Noone has mentioned to me that they can hear it though.

----------


## bu_ba_911

I still need help with my Death Knight Chains of Ice [fixed], but I got my Warlock Demon Leap to work at mouse location with shift key modifier. Here you go

Name: Demo: Demon Leap
Spell Id: 54785
Delay: 200 (Worked for me)
Target: Mouseover

LUA Code:


```
if IsShiftKeyDown() then
return true
end
```

Just throw this at the top of your Demo: Single Target or Demo: AOE Rotation depending on when you would use it  :Big Grin: 

If anyone could help me with Chains of Ice that would be awesome [fixed]. How far I've gotten is on the previous page.

*edit* 

got it working, i have no idea what was wrong but anyways, here's Chains of Ice for Death Knights.

Name: Chains of Ice
SpelID: 45524
Target: Target
Delay: 0

LUA Code:


```
if IsShiftKeyDown() then
return true
end
```

Throw this at the top of your rotation, and whenever you hold down Shift, you will Chains your target  :Big Grin: 


**edit**

Well might as well release my last edit for Death Knights as well. Yet again another PVP themed one.

Name: Death Grip
SpellID: 49576
Delay: 100
Target: Target

LUA Code:


```
if IsControlKeyDown() then
return true
end
```

Throw this right up next to Chains of Ice, and whenever you hold down Control, you will Death Grip your target  :Smile:

----------


## googlebee

> @googlebee: Other people certainly can't hear it unless it is playing loudly enough and you are on vent with them broadcasting it. I noticed that for some reason the "character" panel icon (the tiny one that shows your characters face) flashes quite a bit while in use and even after use, and this has happened for a long time... even in my old private versions before this was released. I never really looked into this, though I also never actually heard a noise... but from your description this could be the case. I have a few ideas, and I will look into it this weekend.
> 
> Can you describe this sound? Is it the same sound as if you were opening your character panel? (Normal hotkey is C)
> 
> Also, I haven't forgotten about your request for those feral changes... Ill help you out with those when I get a bit of free time this weekend.


The sound is the same as if u manually click an ability in your hotbar. I dont have it really at all in my druid profiles, or i just dont notice it. But not being in vent and using the hunter MM profile while in a group earlier ( and no i wasn't in vent lol), this guy in group says to me: "can u stop whatever it is your doing that makes so much noise? it a macro or something? its driving me nuts!" - I didnt even know what to say lol

Edit: Apparently it goes away if u turn off sound effects under sound options in game.

----------


## bu_ba_911

That would only effect you tho, if some1 just in your party can hear it, then it's something your actual hunter is doing.

Are you using a Bow or Gun?

----------


## sheuron

Rewrote Arcane Mage rotation, now is usable with setting "Require combat for auto mode" disabled. You can target anything, the rotation will not start until target is affected by combat.

Arcane Mage:
- Selfbuff and create mana gem out of combat
- Cast Focus Magic on party/raid member with hightest mana
- Cast Mirror Images only if target hp is ten times player hp
- Cast Iceblock if player hp < 10%
- Remove "item is not ready yet" spam, You can add or delete USE abilities (gloves, trinkets) from rotation list
- Hold Down SHIFT to cast Ring of Frost at mouse position
- Hold down CONTROL to cast Polymorph on mouseover target
- Hold down RIGHT ALT to use Time Warp

Holy Priest:
- Add Surge of Light check to profile, not tested, anyone with the talent say if is working.
- Autotarget LowHP pause if player is drinking, however continue healing targeted player.

xeron020911PQRProfiles.zip

----------


## Meatglue

Sweet bro, only thing I can ask is if you are up to making a disc spec for priest?  :Big Grin: 

---------- Post added at 01:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 AM ----------

I am using this profile to heal in bgs right now and noticed something else pretty annoying. When on mount I hop off to buff someone or heal. Might be cool to have it set not to cast while mounted. Sorry to throw my annoying 2 cents in.

----------


## Mungam

> The sound is the same as if u manually click an ability in your hotbar.


if you're using a gun, it's probably the sound of '/cast Auto Shot' being constantly casted, that's the only thing that could make such a noise

if anything, just modify each hunter ability that you use to /startattack or if you use smart hotkey mode, just put /startattack inside the macro

----------


## Meatglue

Also I have been testing in bgs and noticed I will hop off my mount to buff fort and top them off. Kind of annoying but so are my requests.

----------


## googlebee

> Rewrote Arcane Mage rotation, now is usable with setting "Require combat for auto mode" disabled. You can target anything, the rotation will not start until target is affected by combat.
> 
> Arcane Mage:
> - Selfbuff and create mana gem out of combat
> - Cast Focus Magic on party/raid member with hightest mana
> - Cast Mirror Images only if target hp is ten times player hp
> - Cast Iceblock if player hp < 10%
> - Remove "item is not ready yet" spam, You can add or delete USE abilities (gloves, trinkets) from rotation list
> - Hold Down SHIFT to cast Ring of Frost at mouse position
> ...



hmm reinstalled prq 3x tonight when adding some updated profiles. Yours isnt working at all for some unknown reason. In or Out of combat.

any idea?

Edit* - had the same issue with my own druid profiles too, reinstalled once and fixed it, but i cant even get yours to work now after reinstalling yet again.

---------- Post added at 02:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:08 AM ----------


Well I may have figured out why - It appears you cannot use just a letter to activate prq, and must use alt, ctrl etc in conjunction with the letter to activate the profile. Strange. 

*3rd Edit: never mind that - i loaded your older version and tested it - wasn't working - then changed activation keys to alt + letter - worked - then dragged out older profile and dropped in this recent one - Not working again.

w t f lol

----------


## bu_ba_911

I started coding Unholy DK...... I'll post whatever I've gotten done by tomorrow so someone better than me can finish it up with at least the Skeleton of a build ready


*edit*
I'm having a problem with Death and Decay not casting when a button is held down, but seeing as it's important to the rotation itself anyway around having a mouseover target?

I would say i've got 70% of the build down as is, but my DK is only 77 so I'll need to guess at the 85 skills and abilities

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*edit*
Ok I REALLY need help with this Death and Decay issue. It's severely hurting my motivation to make an AOE rotation.... I would say I got the Unholy Rotation 85% done now.... last 15% i can't test personally....

----------


## Kinky

@sheuron: I've been wondering about how you're building the Holy priest, mate. I'm at University at the moment so I don't have the time to take a look at your Holy profile.
What's it optimized for? Before I went Shadow post-4.2, I've been mainspec Holy (and Discipline) since Cata launched.

Anyhow, I'm working on a Discipline profile at the moment as the Shadowpriest Profile is in a good place right now.

----------


## bu_ba_911

Well only way I could get Death and Decay to work is Hold Shift, then when you see the Casting Circle thing, Spam Click to get it down, other than that, I was unable to test Outbreak so would like some1 with an 81+ DK to test that. Was also unable to test the Necrotic Strike in my PVP build, but from what I saw it should work fine. Didn't even touch Dark Simulacrum, but if you want it, just make it into a modifier, easiest way. Added Empower Rune Weapon to cast whenever you are facing a boss level mob, and you have all runes on cooldown (has priority over Blood Tap). Also I only have Gargoyle and Unholy Frenzy cat on Boss level Mobs, however I added special version of the abilities for PVP where it will cast them if they aren't on CD. Last but not least I made Horn of Winter just return true at the very end of the rotation. Was having problems with Gorthok's, idk if other were as well, but i changed his Horn of Winter (On) into mine.


As promised, here's just a skeleton layout of the Unholy DPS rotation. Now if Gorthok or some1 more skilled than I can fix a couple of the things that I couldn't figure out (Mostly just Death and Decay) that would be awesome..... Enjoy all!!!!!!!!! (Should be functioning enough to use everyday without Death and Decay)

Require Combat for Auto Mode: On (Recommended... In PVP you might want it off. Haven't tested it there though)


http://www.mediafire.com/?2khuexkmt5rkxl7


*edit*

PVP is completely broken, finally got around to testing it in PVP and it needs serious work, will release something new shortly

--------------------------------------------------------

**edit**
fixed pvp, and a bug in main rotation.....
however when testing AOE spec longer than before, found an interesting bug that effects all three. If Blood Plague drops off target, the rotation stops.... The outbreak I was using broke it, and the first fix I tried didn't work so I turned Outbreak into a Hold Alt to cast move. Can some1 please look into fixing that please?

Also does anyone know how to create a Boolean? I'm trying to have Death Coil check if Power is over 95 and then create a true boolean, and whenever power is under 34 create a false boolean.

--List of Known Annoyances--
*Death and Decay doesn't have a simple cast
*Necrotic Strike breaks PVP Rotation
*Outbreak does not want to run properly without modifier
*AOE is incomplete without Death and Decay
*Can't figure out how to have Death Coil be a true Runic Power Dump

----------


## Mungam

> Also I have been testing in bgs and noticed I will hop off my mount to buff fort and top them off. Kind of annoying but so are my requests.


try adding a new ability to your priest profile called 'No Dismount', and leave spellid as 0



```
if IsMounted() ~= nil then
return true
end
```

----------


## sheuron

Rewrote Hunter MM code, now is usable with setting "Require combat for auto mode" disabled. You can target anything, the rotation will not start until target is affected by combat.

- When you select a target Misdirection will be casted on TANK, is no tank on group or tank is dead misdirection ll be cast on pet.
- Remove "item is not ready yet" spam, You can add or delete USE abilities (gloves, trinkets) from rotation list

xeronhunter020911PQRProfiles.zip

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

i compiled a fire mage pvp rotation, completely based off the coding of the frost mage pvp one, lets just say its probably more ridiculously fun then the frost rotation. 

Added 
*shift click Blast Wave
*Auto Dragons Breath withing range, Also Cone of Cold
*cast Scorch while running
*Mana Shield on CD
*Mage Ward on CD
*Auto Spellsteals beneficial buffs 
*Auto Blink on certain stuns, cheap shot, hoj, throwdown, Deep Freeze etc.
*Blink modified by Shift
*Fire Blast "impact" proc stun

Ill post it if ppl are interested but all i did was use the ability coding which was there and fill in the gaps, i dont claim any of its mine. I just put it together  :Smile: 

Also i was wondering whether someone could write a buff dance code for me, for eg; im fighting a mage/lock etc and i have mage armor on then after i kill him im stuck fighting a Warrior, Feral, Rogue-- and somehow have it switch to Frost armor immediately, so i guess it what im going for is to Buff correctly for the opponents class, (DK, Pally, Rogue, Warrior, Hunter and Druid)=Frost Armor. (Priest, Mage, Warlock, Shaman)=Mage Armor.

And have Mage Ward only buff me if facing (Mage, DK, Warlock, Shaman, Druid) regardless of spec. 

Thanks Heaps!

----------


## smurfalmighty

> Well only way I could get Death and Decay to work is Hold Shift, then when you see the Casting Circle thing, Spam Click to get it down, other than that, I was unable to test Outbreak so would like some1 with an 81+ DK to test that. Was also unable to test the Necrotic Strike in my PVP build, but from what I saw it should work fine. Didn't even touch Dark Simulacrum, but if you want it, just make it into a modifier, easiest way. Added Empower Rune Weapon to cast whenever you are facing a boss level mob, and you have all runes on cooldown (has priority over Blood Tap). Also I only have Gargoyle and Unholy Frenzy cat on Boss level Mobs, however I added special version of the abilities for PVP where it will cast them if they aren't on CD. Last but not least I made Horn of Winter just return true at the very end of the rotation. Was having problems with Gorthok's, idk if other were as well, but i changed his Horn of Winter (On) into mine.
> 
> 
> As promised, here's just a skeleton layout of the Unholy DPS rotation. Now if Gorthok or some1 more skilled than I can fix a couple of the things that I couldn't figure out (Mostly just Death and Decay) that would be awesome..... Enjoy all!!!!!!!!! (Should be functioning enough to use everyday without Death and Decay)
> 
> Require Combat for Auto Mode: On (Recommended... In PVP you might want it off. Haven't tested it there though)
> 
> 
> GorthokFrost+MyUnholy.zip
> ...


Great job anyway you can code a frost pvp one as well?

----------


## lostwalker

> sorry for the lack of posts from myself. Having a two yr old and a one month old is draining. As is running my shop. I will begin to post my updated rotations soon aka when I think they are ready. To give a taste I have heres a list: Updated Lock(all specs), Hunter (all specs), Druid (all specs), Shammy(Enh, Ele), Pally(ret), Rogue(All specs, yes I did a sub rogue Cause I'm beast with it.), Warrior(fury), kitchen sink(blowyourmindspec), and more. Lets just say I've been busy.


Did I miss this profile post? Can't wait to see the Sham and Rogue profiles.

----------


## phazeshifta

> i compiled a fire mage pvp rotation, completely based off the coding of the frost mage pvp one, lets just say its probably more ridiculously fun then the frost rotation. 
> 
> Added 
> *shift click Blast Wave
> *Auto Dragons Breath withing range, Also Cone of Cold
> *cast Scorch while running
> *Mana Shield on CD
> *Mage Ward on CD
> *Auto Spellsteals beneficial buffs 
> ...


Would love to test this out. Was about to start pvping on my mage again and have been looking into some good specs/profiles.

----------


## holypharoh

I keep getting this error when i try to start the rotation with Alt+X i deleted my interface and WTF folders as well please help

Message: [string " PQR_InterruptAllSpells = false PQR_EnableInterrupt(true) PQR_M..."]:1: unfinished string near '"'
Time: 09/02/11 18:52:47
Count: 3
Stack: 
Locals: 


Thank you

----------


## h0d3n54ck

been testing the new arcane mage rotation .. works great at start but it often stops casting for no reason with like 85% mana or something anyone having the same problems? ^^ anyways thx for the greeat work sheuron

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

> Would love to test this out. Was about to start pvping on my mage again and have been looking into some good specs/profiles.


firemagepvp.rar  :Smile:  enjoy!

go back a few pages and be sure to rep whoever made the brilliant frost pvp rotation. full credit for both rotations to him.

Also i have all my CD's pop of Dragons Breath. Make sure they match your slots.

----------


## AdamZZ

> Also I have been testing in bgs and noticed I will hop off my mount to buff fort and top them off. Kind of annoying but so are my requests.


That's why you can disable the bot or use the smart hotkey mode while mounting or doing something else that would interrupt the bot.

----------


## Zemnexx

I have an Unholy PVP spec rotation that I made, just kinda nervous about uploading it. First, off It probably isn't the maximum DPS rotation but it works pretty good. Second, it is kinda tailored to my gameplay and key bindings that everyone may not like. Third, I'm not sure everything is completely working, I guess if I posted it you guys would help me iron out the bugs. Fourth, the other DK specs are really messed up because of all the changes I have made to the abilities for Unholy. FIFTH, I made it specifically for arenas, so yeah. Would you guys still like me to upload the Unholy PVP rotation I made?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I have an Unholy PVP spec rotation that I made, just kinda nervous about uploading it. First, off It probably isn't the maximum DPS rotation but it works pretty good. Second, it is kinda tailored to my gameplay and key bindings that everyone may not like. Third, I'm not sure everything is completely working, I guess if I posted it you guys would help me iron out the bugs. Fourth, the other DK specs are really messed up because of all the changes I have made to the abilities for Unholy. FIFTH, I made it specifically for arenas, so yeah. Would you guys still like me to upload the Unholy PVP rotation I made?


hey if u want u can send it to me and i'll see if i can steal anything from it  :Smile:  i was gonna make my Frost PVP spec an actual rotation instead of just combined with my Frost DPS.... If there's something I missed in my Unholy Rotations that you did, would love to integrate them

----------


## Zemnexx

> hey if u want u can send it to me and i'll see if i can steal anything from it  i was gonna make my Frost PVP spec an actual rotation instead of just combined with my Frost DPS.... If there's something I missed in my Unholy Rotations that you did, would love to integrate them


Yours seems to be more of a Battleground rotation, I think I might release mine separately as a Arena rotation.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Yours seems to be more of a Battleground rotation, I think I might release mine separately as a Arena rotation.


lol I just wanted to see if my coding was the most efficient way to look at the problem XD

guess u can always just look at mine and see if there's anything I would need to change  :Stick Out Tongue:  (I'm still not 85 on my DK)

---------- Post added at 02:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:01 PM ----------

Ok finally figured a way around my Death Coil problem.

Death Coil will only cast in one of these three circumstance in Unholy Build
1.) Your pet is not transformed
2.) Your Sudden Death Procs
3.) You are holding Alt to manually dump Runic Power

I made it this way so that the second you lose your transformed pet you instantly get 3 stacks back instead of 2 with the old way. 

----Change log----
*Completely removed Outbreak from all rotations. It broke every single one of the others for me. Add it back in if you want to try it yourself, it might just be I don't have the skill yet.
*Changed Death Coil mechanics
*Added Frost PVP
-->Hold Shift to cast Chains of Ice
-->Hold Control to cast Death Grip
-->Hold Alt to cast Lichborne
-->Pillar of Frost casts at beginning of Combat if not on CD
*Updated Unholy PVP
-->Hold Shift to Chains of Ice
-->Hold Control to Death Grip
-->Hold Alt to Death Coil


---Broken Still---
*Death and Decay
*Necrotic Strike (for me at least)
*Outbreak (for me at least)

-------------------Download Link--------------------------
DKFrost+Unholy.zip

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

one thing id really like to see is all these Ring of Frost, Mass Dispel, Death and Decay etc that are on GCD have a way to click in game with your mouse on a AoE spell and that clicking action alone momentarily holds the bot from casting until the spell is dropped in its position. and the carries on from where it left off. only reason this would be the only way i could do it is cause im a 100% clicker. car accident injured my arms severely and permanently so i use a mouth controlled mouse to click and and space, 0, and shift on the keyboard. so u could imagine how amazing this bot is for me  :Smile: 

anyway that would probably make me the happiest person on earth for that to work. someone genius will figure it out soon.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> one thing id really like to see is all these Ring of Frost, Mass Dispel, Death and Decay etc that are on GCD have a way to click in game with your mouse on a AoE spell and that clicking action alone momentarily holds the bot from casting until the spell is dropped in its position. and the carries on from where it left off. only reason this would be the only way i could do it is cause im a 100% clicker. car accident injured my arms severely and permanently so i use a mouth controlled mouse to click and and space, 0, and shift on the keyboard. so u could imagine how amazing this bot is for me 
> 
> anyway that would probably make me the happiest person on earth for that to work. someone genius will figure it out soon.


is there anyway u can use the manual rotation, and then just have ur clicking spells like Death and Decay, Ring of Frost, Mass Dispel right next to it so you can spam manually for ur rotation then just click the spells u want to click cast on the ground?

i spend another 30 minutes trying to figure out Death and Decay without any luck :-/ the manual way is the only way i can think of right now that helps u the best

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

> is there anyway u can use the manual rotation, and then just have ur clicking spells like Death and Decay, Ring of Frost, Mass Dispel right next to it so you can spam manually for ur rotation then just click the spells u want to click cast on the ground?
> 
> i spend another 30 minutes trying to figure out Death and Decay without any luck :-/ the manual way is the only way i can think of right now that helps u the best


yea but to get into the manual rotation requires me to press shift/alt or ctrl + another assigned button. all i have on my keyboard is 4 keys Shift(used for blink) Space(walk/run forward), Num0(jump) and Right side Enter(strafe right) those 4 keys are spaced apart along the bottom. the rest i ripped out so i didnt mash them.

but there is one way is if Xelper my hero could make an exception for me =p and change/modify that i could toggle Rotation 1 on and off with just a shift key. then i could use it perfect! to my ability.

----------


## sheuron

> been testing the new arcane mage rotation .. works great at start but it often stops casting for no reason with like 85% mana or something anyone having the same problems? ^^ anyways thx for the greeat work sheuron


Need more info, game show any warning? At 85% script cast "/use mana gem", try removing Mana Gem (Use) from abilities list.

----------


## snippetsr

> I have an Unholy PVP spec rotation that I made, just kinda nervous about uploading it. First, off It probably isn't the maximum DPS rotation but it works pretty good. Second, it is kinda tailored to my gameplay and key bindings that everyone may not like. Third, I'm not sure everything is completely working, I guess if I posted it you guys would help me iron out the bugs. Fourth, the other DK specs are really messed up because of all the changes I have made to the abilities for Unholy. FIFTH, I made it specifically for arenas, so yeah. Would you guys still like me to upload the Unholy PVP rotation I made?


Please could you share it with us. Love to pvp as unholy

----------


## GRB

Anyone know how to find a buff on target or player that stacks more then 1 time?

Example:
-Lifebloom
-Deadly Poison

Best Regards

----------


## michaelsky

Sorry if it was already posted and i didn't see.
But are there any Assasin/Combat rogue PvE rotations around?

----------


## GRB

> Sorry if it was already posted and i didn't see.
> But are there any Assasin/Combat rogue PvE rotations around?


working on it while posting, but need someone to answer my question first to make it a perfect rotation.

----------


## michaelsky

I might be able to help, what's the question?

----------


## GRB

> I might be able to help, what's the question?


look 2 posts back  :Smile:

----------


## dyer678

> look 2 posts back




not sure if i am helping or not...but I know when i use something like fortexorcist to track buffs/debuffs...it uses the format <buffname>(#ofstacks).

also another possibility is coding a stackcount?

idk much about the coding here..just spitballing...

----------


## sheuron

> Anyone know how to find a buff on target or player that stacks more then 1 time?
> 
> Example:
> -Lifebloom
> -Deadly Poison
> 
> Best Regards


local buff,_,_,count = UnitBuffID("target", LIFEBLOOMSPELLID)

count ll be the number of lifebloom stacks on target

if buff dont stack count ll return 0

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

nice, that will b handy!

----------


## Zemnexx

Ok, here is my release for Frost and Unholy DK PVP rotations, the coding is pretty good if I do say so myself, but the rotations may not be the best, try it out and see.

*General:*
These are mostly arena based, but I'm sure they work well in bg's
Rotations are paused if you hit shift/alt/ctrl allowing you to press whatever keybindings you need to.
Death and Decay usable for all specs
Outbreak works in all rotations
Focus Mind Freeze enabled
*Frost:*
Necrotic is used in the Frost PVP spec as a slow and to stack it when focus is cc'd, rotation is based on this spec Best Frost DK in the World
*Frost DW:*
Frost rotation is based on this spec Best DW Frost DK in the world
*Unholy:*
Unholy uses Necrotic Strike when target is above 50% and Scourge when below that, unless your focus is CC'd, that's the only way I could think to do it, since when their low you want more upfront damage.
Gnaw's current target on Mind Freeze cooldown
Focus Leap and Focus Gnaw enabled for your pet
Pet conserves energy till Dark Transformation so you can use his Gnaw and Leap abilities.

*BUGS:*
The Necrotic Strike(stack) while focus is CC'd code is probably not fully working I coded it when I was very sleepy and some of the Debuff Id's may be wrong.
Other than that, not that I know of._
Warning: I'm no Lua coder or theorycrafter, everything in these profiles could quite possibly be entirely wrong. =)_

Download
http://www.filedropper.com/frostandunholydkpvp_1

Update: Welp, learned my lesson, don't ever make last minute changes, re-uploading a working one soon.
Update2: done

----------


## Sivers

Sheuron, regarding your arcane mage rotation: it seems to prematurely cancel the evocate channel when it wants to interrupt a spell, or do some other action.. a lot of the time it starts casting a new spell right before the last tick of evocate, leaving me with less mana than I should have. is there any way to fix it? and thanks again for the great profiles!

----------


## GRB

Here is a premature *ASSASINATION* rogue rotation and abilitys.

*Things to have in count:*

-Talents to use as a raider & Glyphs
-This will only use Vendetta and Cold Blood on Bosses lvl 87
-*ALWAYS STAY BEHIND YOUR TARGET*
-Added a Mutilate Front ability ("explained bellow")

*How this works:*

Activate PQR before the fight
Stealth and open with garrote, from here PQR will do everything for you on what comes to abilitys.

*Rotation Order:*

1-Mutilate till 4~5 combo points while HP of boss is superior to 35%
2-Rupture
3-Slice And Dice
4-Envenom
5-Eviscerate if you have the slice and dice and the envenom buffs

*NOTE:*When boss is bellow 35% HP and ofc assuming your always behind your target you stop using mutilate and always will use backstab.

*Mutilate Front Explanation:*
I had to add a mutilate front ability couse when target was bellow 35%HP and if you werent behind it, you would only do normal attacks, no ability at all, cousing your dps to come down. This was added thinking on those fights were u cant always be 100% behind the boss. So with this in mind you can always be constantly dpsing the boss.

*TODO:*
-Add a check to eviscerate to see if rupture is superior to 3 seconds ("altho you dont have any loss of dps like it is")
-Add the Redirect spell, couse can be handy in some fights
-Add ToT, so you can boost someone dps

*DOWNLOAD:*
ROGUE

Best Regards
GRB

UPDATE:
-Found a problem using the mutilate Front ability, cousing when boss reach 35%hp bot stop working and u need to right click on boss to activate the bot again. will upload a new perfil with a working mutilate front ability later.

UPDATE2:
-Uploaded a new working version
-Further tests need to be done

----------


## Zemnexx

I'm gonna borrow that formatting.

----------


## googlebee

Sheuron - your arcane rotation doesn't even work for me . I haven't had time to review the code, but its probably just an ability that's coded wrong or a typo. Usually that will bork the entire rotation (Or sometimes)

----------


## sheuron

> Sheuron, regarding your arcane mage rotation: it seems to prematurely cancel the evocate channel when it wants to interrupt a spell, or do some other action.. a lot of the time it starts casting a new spell right before the last tick of evocate, leaving me with less mana than I should have. is there any way to fix it? and thanks again for the great profiles!


Tested evocation with rotation active gained 59.2K mana, tested out of combat gained 59.2K mana. PQR should not cancel a channelling spell, try this: Go to settings and increase "Ability Check Delay".

Latest WARRIOR, HUNTER, MAGE, PRIEST profiles:
xeron030911PQRProfiles.zip

----------


## bu_ba_911

Updated my Unholy PVP, i had put in the wrong Raise Dead ability and it was causing me a headache. Also now that I have Outbreak I was able to test my issues and have readded it to all the Profiles again  :Big Grin: 

------------Download--------------
UpdatedUnholyPVP.zip

Combine this with Zemnexx's and you should have a lot of Unholy Rotation choices

----------


## Unasrage

> Latest WARRIOR, HUNTER, MAGE, PRIEST profiles:
> xeron030911PQRProfiles.zip


Tk u for update m8

Wold like to make a request since all my attenpts have been a fail.. can u make a pvp disc profile? if you could m8 i wold be ever so gratefull.

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

> Rotations are paused if you hit shift/alt/ctrl allowing you to press whatever keybindings you need to.


woah woah, how did u get it to pause rotation by just pressing "shift/alt or ctrl" with nothing else? i need to know so badly if anyone can help out???  :Stick Out Tongue:  

(just "shift/alt or ctrl" no Shift+D for eg.)

REP+ to dk profiles, amazing. they are perfect! even @ 2450 3v3.

----------


## Ninjaderp

What is your preferred ability check delay-number? I changed from 100ms to 75 and got a significant DPS-increase as frostdk.

----------


## karlikoo

e is this working with all WoW versions for ex. 3.3.5 or only with newest? I don't see my WoW on process list. Tryed run as admin etc. Meaby its cause win7 64x?

----------


## ajparenteau

this is my error 
Date: 2011-09-02 21:55:35
ID: -19
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: WTF\Account\BLANK\SavedVariables\Bagnon.lua line 1:
unexpected symbol
Debug:
[C]: ?
AddOns:
Swatter, v5.12.5198 (QuirkyKiwi)
ACP, v3.3.16 
AucAdvanced, v5.12.5198 (QuirkyKiwi)
AucFilterBasic, v5.12.5198 (QuirkyKiwi)
AucFilterOutlier, v5.12.5198.5194(5.12/embedded)
AucMatchUndercut, v5.12.5198.4828(5.12/embedded)
AucStatHistogram, v5.12.5198 (QuirkyKiwi)
AucStatiLevel, v5.12.5198 (QuirkyKiwi)
AucStatPurchased, v5.12.5198 (QuirkyKiwi)
AucStatSales, v5.12.5198.4838(5.12/embedded)
AucStatSimple, v5.12.5198 (QuirkyKiwi)
AucStatStdDev, v5.12.5198 (QuirkyKiwi)
AucStatWOWEcon, v5.12.5198.4828(5.12/embedded)
AucUtilAHWindowControl, v5.12.5198.5133(5.12/embedded)
AucUtilAppraiser, v5.12.5198.5194(5.12/embedded)
AucUtilAskPrice, v5.12.5198.5162(5.12/embedded)
AucUtilAutoMagic, v5.12.5198.5184(5.12/embedded)
AucUtilCompactUI, v5.12.5198.5016(5.12/embedded)
AucUtilEasyBuyout, v5.12.5198.4897(5.12/embedded)
AucUtilFixAH, v5.12.5198 (QuirkyKiwi)
AucUtilItemSuggest, v5.12.5198.5144(5.12/embedded)
AucUtilPriceLevel, v5.12.5198.4861(5.12/embedded)
AucUtilScanButton, v5.12.5198.5159(5.12/embedded)
AucUtilScanFinish, v5.12.5198.5159(5.12/embedded)
AucUtilScanProgress, v5.12.5198.4979(5.12/embedded)
AucUtilScanStart, v5.12.5198.5159(5.12/embedded)
AucUtilSearchUI, v5.12.5198.5184(5.12/embedded)
AucUtilSimpleAuction, v5.12.5198.4993(5.12/embedded)
AucUtilVendMarkup, v5.12.5198.4828(5.12/embedded)
Auctionator, v2.9.7
AutoRepair, v
Babylonian, v5.1.DEV.312(/embedded)
Bagnon, v4.2.6
BagnonForever, v1.1.3
Configator, v5.1.DEV.312(/embedded)
DebugLib, v5.1.DEV.312(/embedded)
LibExtraTip, v5.12.DEV.311(/embedded)
SlideBar, v5.12.5198 (QuirkyKiwi)
Stubby, v5.12.5198 (QuirkyKiwi)
TipHelper, v5.12.DEV.310(/embedded)
BlizRuntimeLib_enUS v4.2.2.40200 <us>
(ck=6cf)

----------


## DKVance73

> Tested evocation with rotation active gained 59.2K mana, tested out of combat gained 59.2K mana. PQR should not cancel a channelling spell, try this: Go to settings and increase "Ability Check Delay".
> 
> Latest WARRIOR, HUNTER, MAGE, PRIEST profiles:
> xeron030911PQRProfiles.zip


Your hunter profile doesn't work, it just auto attacks the target and nothing else. Even with the "Require Combat' mode unchecked. I'd look into this profile if I were you before releasing it to everyone.

----------


## sheuron

> Your hunter profile doesn't work, it just auto attacks the target and nothing else. Even with the "Require Combat' mode unchecked. I'd look into this profile if I were you before releasing it to everyone.


Which target?

---------- Post added at 09:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 AM ----------




> Sheuron - your arcane rotation doesn't even work for me . I haven't had time to review the code, but its probably just an ability that's coded wrong or a typo. Usually that will bork the entire rotation (Or sometimes)


need more info, on which dungeon you tested the rotation?

----------


## kclux

> Which target?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> need more info, on which dungeon you tested the rotation?


Probably those 2 tested in on the target dummy ?! I also thought for a moment the rotation does not work until i tested it with real mobs. Guess that is because of the UnitAffectingCombat check.

----------


## bu_ba_911

Zemnex, did you add a check for Shift, Alt and Control into everyone of your abilities? Sheesh. Something I was trying to work on was adding an ability called pause. It went like this

Name: Pause
SpellID: 0
Target: Mouseover (No idea if this effects anything)
LUA Code: 


```
if IsShiftKeyDown() then
return true
end
```

I tried adding Delay timers to it so lostinthewoodslol would be able to edit and change it to his needs and wouldn't need to hold shift down while casting his drops, but that wasn't working. Was looking through your coding since you said you found a way to pause the rotations and it just looked like you added a modifier check to every ability. Am I wrong in assuming this is how you did it?


Well the above Ability works as follows. For however long you hold down shift, you will not do anything inside of your rotation. Giving you a "Pause" in your rotation allowing you to click abilities on your Action Bar (IE Death and Decay, Mass Dispel, etc)


Just have this at the top of your rotation

lostinthewoodslol, i'll still see if I can find a workaround for you

----------


## DKVance73

Apologies and forgive my stupidity, yeah it was on a target dummy. Guess that doesn't work I presume?

---------- Post added at 01:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:33 PM ----------




> Which target?[COLOR="Silver"]


sorry it was the target dummies, guess I should try something else like a noob, haha.

----------


## Shaela

> Your hunter profile doesn't work, it just auto attacks the target and nothing else. Even with the "Require Combat' mode unchecked. I'd look into this profile if I were you before releasing it to everyone.


I'm using the hunter profiles now, and they seem to be working fine. I also used the prior release last night in Firelands, worked fine for me.

Am loving the priest profiles as well, finally getting my priest leveled up! She was 70 when I started using this last week, now 83  :Smile:  thanks for taking the pain out of leveling as a priest!

----------


## ishtro

Any chance we could get a Spell Reflection ability? One that will switch from 2h to a 1h and shield. Also, only reflect the spells listed below.

118 polymorph 
61721 polymorph 
28271 polymorph 
61305 polymorph 
28272 polymorph 
61780 polymorph
5782 fear
33786 cyclone 
51514 hex

---------- Post added at 03:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:51 PM ----------

Warrior charge ability

Name: Charge
SpellID: 100
Actions: /startattack
Target: Target
LUA Code: 


```
if IsSpellInRange("Charge",'target')==1 and GetSpellCooldown("Charge")==0 then
 return true
end
```

----------


## CryptoCombat

Anyone interested in my Frost Mage profile? It's almost flawless, but it only has spells in use up to lvl 60 =/

----------


## Zemnexx

> Zemnex, did you add a check for Shift, Alt and Control into everyone of your abilities? Sheesh. Something I was trying to work on was adding an ability called pause. It went like this
> 
> Name: Pause
> SpellID: 0
> Target: Mouseover (No idea if this effects anything)
> LUA Code: 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Yep, that is exactly what I did, since everyone has their own key bindings and their are somethings that are situational that you need to control on your own, I added it into every ability in the rotation. I guess that might have been simpler, but like I said, outside of this program and analyzing other peoples code, I have no other knowledge of LUA. =)

I am working on these profiles some more and may release an update soon that will boost the DPS some.

----------


## ishtro

Focus Heroic Throw Interrupt

Need Gag Order Talent

Name: Focus: HT Interrput
SpellID: 57755
Target: Focus
LUA Code:


```
 _,_,_,_,_,_,_,_,interrupt = UnitCastingInfo("focus")

if GetSpellCooldown(57755) ~= 0 and IsSpellInRange(57755',"focus")==1 and interrupt == false then
  return true
end
```

NOT TESTED

----------


## Zemnexx

> Any chance we could get a Spell Reflection ability? One that will switch from 2h to a 1h and shield. Also, only reflect the spells listed below.
> 
> 118 polymorph 
> 61721 polymorph 
> 28271 polymorph 
> 61305 polymorph 
> 28272 polymorph 
> 61780 polymorph
> 5782 fear
> ...


I don't know if this will work in a BG, maybe only on your current target or focus targets, but I do know that their is a way to check in arenas, who has you targeted and is casting a CC that has a hard cast. The only problem with this is that if they have you targeted and are casting a focus CC, it will think it is being casted at you, and likewise if they have someone else targeted and they are casting a focus CC on you, it won't think its being casted at you. I know this because I used to use and addon called WatchOut that would let me know who has me targeted and is casting a spell so that I could Spell Reflect it, and it had this bug that was apparently unavoidable.

----------


## CryptoCombat

> Focus Heroic Throw Interrupt
> 
> Need Gag Order Talent
> 
> Name: Focus: HT Interrput
> SpellID: 57755
> Target: Focus
> LUA Code:
> 
> ...


Didn't test, but it won't work. The interrupt flag doesn't work. It shows up false for everything.

----------


## ishtro

> I don't know if this will work in a BG, maybe only on your current target or focus targets, but I do know that their is a way to check in arenas, who has you targeted and is casting a CC that has a hard cast. The only problem with this is that if they have you targeted and are casting a focus CC, it will think it is being casted at you, and likewise if they have someone else targeted and they are casting a focus CC on you, it won't think its being casted at you. I know this because I used to use and addon called WatchOut that would let me know who has me targeted and is casting a spell so that I could Spell Reflect it, and it had this bug that was apparently unavoidable.


I kinda figured so. I use to use something like this back in the day but it didnt work so well.

i,s=UnitCastingInfo,{"Polymorph"=1,"Cyclone"=1,"Hex"=1}if s[i"target"]or s[i"focus"]or s[i"arena1target"]or s[i"arena2target"]or s[i"arena3target"]or s[i"arena4target"]or s[i"arena5target"]then CastSpellByName"Spell Reflection"

----------


## drdominican

Excuse my ignorance and maybe this has been addressed under "loading a different class" but I am attempting to use the Assassination rogue profile from previous page, I added it to the profiles folder but the rotation choice does not show up for the rogue, it works fine with all other pre configured classes.

----------


## crystal_tech

I've noticed that the rogue rotation file is miss-named. remove or add and 'S' to the end of the .xml file name and it should work.

----------


## Zemnexx

> Didn't test, but it won't work. The interrupt flag doesn't work. It shows up false for everything.


Yeah, I tested this and it seems to not work on your focus target, it does however work on your current target.

Any work around that you know of?

Update: After more testing, it does seem to work with my Focus Mindfreeze code, only my pet abilities don't seem to work on my focus target.

---------- Post added at 04:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:34 PM ----------




> Focus Heroic Throw Interrupt
> 
> Need Gag Order Talent
> 
> Name: Focus: HT Interrput
> SpellID: 57755
> Target: Focus
> LUA Code:
> 
> ...


It also wont work cause of the typo.

You accidentally put an apostrophe after the spell ID in IsSpellInRange(57755',"focus")==1

it wouldn't work for me till I edited that out.

---------- Post added at 05:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:56 PM ----------




> I kinda figured so. I use to use something like this back in the day but it didnt work so well.
> 
> i,s=UnitCastingInfo,{"Polymorph"=1,"Cyclone"=1,"Hex"=1}if s[i"target"]or s[i"focus"]or s[i"arena1target"]or s[i"arena2target"]or s[i"arena3target"]or s[i"arena4target"]or s[i"arena5target"]then CastSpellByName"Spell Reflection"


Maybe someone here much smarter than me can code something that will at least work in that way, won't be perfect, but it will be something.

----------


## bu_ba_911

Lol @Zenmex me and you are in the same boat XD 

I'm looking through your code looking for things to steal if i hadn't thought of that haha.

I did however send my code off to Gorthok to tidy up and add into his next DK profile release. He said it might take a week depending on how busy he was.... Sorta looking forward to what he can change  :Smile: 

@Crystal_tech I noticed that about both the Priest and Rouge rotations, but when I brought it up, EVERYONE ignored me so I thought that Xelper did that on purpose haha. Glad i'm not crazy!

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

> lostinthewoodslol, i'll still see if I can find a workaround for you


its perfect. ty

----------


## drdominican

> I've noticed that the rogue rotation file is miss-named. remove or add and 'S' to the end of the .xml file name and it should work.



That did it, thanks

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

> Any chance we could get a Spell Reflection ability? One that will switch from 2h to a 1h and shield. Also, only reflect the spells listed below.
> 
> 118 polymorph 
> 61721 polymorph 
> 28271 polymorph 
> 61305 polymorph 
> 28272 polymorph 
> 61780 polymorph
> 5782 fear
> ...


like some of us i just try use codes ppl have used on other random things and try them out. sloppy, but effective. now on my warrior i use a spell reflect macro which is the best macro i know of so basically im guessing you could use the interrupt coding;

_,_,_,_,_,_,_,_,interrupt = UnitCastingInfo { 118, 61721, 28271, 61305, 28272, 61780, 5782, 33786, 51514 } ("target")

if GetSpellCooldown(0) ~= 0 and interrupt == false then
return true
end


and add the macro into the actions.

Name: Spell Reflect
SpellID: 0
Actions: 

/cast [stance:1/2,equipped:Shields] Spell Reflection; [stance:3] Defensive Stance
/stopmacro [equipped: Shields]
/stopcasting
/equip Vicious Gladiator's Hacker
/equip Vicious Gladiator's Shield Wall

Target: Target


it will definately work in theory provided the interrupt LUA works as expected. if not some lua pro here could easily brush that up.  :Smile:

----------


## GRB

For the ppl using the Assasination Rogue profil, whats the pros and cons founded so far?

----------


## bu_ba_911

@lostinthewoodslol
glad you liked my pause ability  :Smile:  took me a long time to come up with that XD

also your mailbox is full  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## googlebee

I havent tried it GRB, it looked alot like the one Snapple38 did a long while back. Ill give it a shot and let u know sometime tho.

----------


## vorn10

Got latest client of PQR, when i switching or turning off rotation, it switching mine interupt too.

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

> @lostinthewoodslol
> glad you liked my pause ability  took me a long time to come up with that XD
> 
> also your mailbox is full


man its amazing. changed this play style completely. ty

----------


## CryptoCombat

Here's my frost mage profile. Thoroughly tested, but input is welcome.

Features:
De-curse
Ice Block
Brain Freeze and Fingers of Frost procs
Frostbolt unless interrupted, then Frostfire Bolt
Frost Nova and Cone of Cold if target is in range
Mirror Image and Icy Veins if target has 3x Player's HP or if target is a Hostile Player
If Counterspell is on CD, use Mage Ward
Ice Lance if moving
Ice Armor, Arcane Brilliance if not on Player.
Mana Shield and Ice Barrier if not resting.
Summon Elemental if no pet.

Abilities:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><MAGE><Ability><Name>All: Mana Gem</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions>/use Mana Gem</Actions><Lua>local manapercent = 100 * UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)
local ManaGemStart, ManaGemDuration = GetItemCooldown(36799)
local ManaGemCooldown = (ManaGemStart + ManaGemDuration - GetTime())
local gemcount = GetItemCount(&amp;quot;Mana Gem&amp;quot;)
if gemcount &amp;gt; 0 then
if ManaGemCooldown &amp;lt; 3 then
 if manapercent &amp;lt; 90 then
  return true
 end
end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>All: Mirror Image</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>55342</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local PH = UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)
local EH = UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local EP = UnitIsPlayer(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local EF = UnitIsEnemy(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local PC = UnitAffectingCombat(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)
local EC = UnitAffectingCombat(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)

if ((PH*3) &amp;lt;= EH or (EP and EF)) and (PC and EC) then
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Fr: Brain Freeze</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>44614</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local BF = UnitAura(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Brain Freeze&amp;quot;)
if BF then
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>100</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Fr: Fingers of Frost</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>30455</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local FF = UnitAura(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Fingers of Frost&amp;quot;)

if FF then
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>100</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Fr: Frostbolt</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>116</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>100</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Fr: Ice Barrier</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>11426</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local IB = UnitAura(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Ice Barrier&amp;quot;)
local IR = IsResting()
if not(IB) and not(IR) then
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>100</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>All: Mana Shield</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1463</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local MS = UnitAura(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Mana Shield&amp;quot;)
local IR = IsResting()
if not(MS) and not(IR) then
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>100</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Fr: Ice Lance</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>30455</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local IC = UnitAffectingCombat(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)
if PQR_IsMoving(1) and IC then
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>100</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>All: Mage Ward</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>543</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local CS, _, _ = GetSpellCooldown(2139)
local CG = UnitCastingInfo(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
if CG and CS then
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>100</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>All: Counterspell</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>2139</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local CG = UnitCastingInfo(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
if CG then
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Fr: Icy Veins</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>12472</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local PH = UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)
local EH = UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local EP = UnitIsPlayer(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local EF = UnitIsEnemy(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local PC = UnitAffectingCombat(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)
local EC = UnitAffectingCombat(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)

if ((PH*3) &amp;lt;= EH or (EP and EF)) and (PC and EC) then
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>All: Cone of Cold</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>120</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local SC = CheckInteractDistance(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 3)
local EF = UnitIsEnemy(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local EH = UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
if SC and EF and EH &amp;gt; 0 then
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>All: Frost Nova</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>122</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local SC = CheckInteractDistance(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 3)
local EF = UnitIsEnemy(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local EH = UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
if SC and EF and EH &amp;gt; 0 then
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>All: Frost Armor</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>7302</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local FA = UnitAura(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Frost Armor&amp;quot;)
if not(FA) then
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>All: Arcane Brilliance</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1459</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local AB = UnitAura(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Arcane Brilliance&amp;quot;)
if not(AB) then
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Fr: Elemental</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>31687</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local HP = UnitExists(&amp;quot;pet&amp;quot;)
if not(HP) then
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Pause</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if IsShiftKeyDown() then
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Fr: Frostfire Bolt</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>44614</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _, CD, _ = GetSpellCooldown(&amp;quot;Frostbolt&amp;quot;)
if CD &amp;gt; 1.5 then
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>100</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>All: Ice Block</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45438</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local PH = UnitHealth(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)
local PM = UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)
if (PH * 100 / PM) &amp;lt;15 then
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>All: Remove Curse</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>475</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>for i=1,40 do
    local _, _, _, _, DB= UnitDebuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,i)
    if DB==&amp;quot;Curse&amp;quot; then
        return true
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target></Ability></MAGE>
```

Rotations:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><MAGE><Rotation><RotationName>Frost</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Pause|All: Ice Block|All: Counterspell|Fr: Ice Barrier|All: Mana Shield|All: Mage Ward|All: Arcane Brilliance|All: Frost Armor|Fr: Elemental|All: Remove Curse|Fr: Icy Veins|All: Mirror Image|All: Mana Gem|Fr: Brain Freeze|Fr: Fingers of Frost|All: Decurse|All: Frost Nova|All: Cone of Cold|Fr: Ice Lance|Fr: Frostbolt|Fr: Frostfire Bolt</RotationList></Rotation></MAGE>
```

Will add Deep Freeze and other abilities as I get them. =)

----------


## GRB

> I havent tried it GRB, it looked alot like the one Snapple38 did a long while back. Ill give it a shot and let u know sometime tho.


Didnt change much, what he add was pretty much all the necessary things, just made a few tweeks, and added a few spells to the list, but since my rogue is only lvl 83 i didnt full tested it tho.

----------


## dyer678

@Crystal_Tech

How is that sub pvp coming along? Sure am looking forward to it  :Smile:

----------


## Zemnexx

I was working on making this spell reflect macro, this is what I came up with

SpellID: 0



```
Name,_,_,_,_,_,_,_,_ = UnitCastingInfo("target")

if Name == ("Fear") and GetSpellCooldown(23920) == 0 or Name == ("Hex") and GetSpellCooldown(23920) == 0 or Name == ("Polymorph") and GetSpellCooldown(23920) == 0 or Name == ("Cyclone") and GetSpellCooldown(23920) == 0 then
	return true
end
```

Actions:
/equipset Shield
/cast Spell Reflection

but the problem I ran into is that it won't change me to my shield set, I also tried setting it to /equip Vicious Gladiator's Slicer and /equip Vicious Gladiator's Shield Wall, but still nothing, it works perfectly if you already have your sword and board out, but it doesn't work if you don't. Maybe its a bug with the program?

Update: Ok, got it working, set the spell ID to 0 and put the /cast Spell Reflection in the actions instead, and it worked. =)

Now if there was just a function that would check to see if your target has you targeted.

----------


## Xelper

Small bug was brought to my attention... if you have a profile that uses PQR_IsMoving(x) and you are in an instance with multiple maps and you change maps (IE going from Floor 1 to Floor 2) it will always return false. 

Until I get a chance to put in a bug fix you SHOULD be able to just open your world map for a split second to fix it. If not use this script command:

/script SetMapToCurrentZone()

EDIT: Oh yeah, @googlebee... did you have an auto rotation on with combat requirement turned off on your MM hunter? If that is the case it could have been spamming /startattack and that could have been the source of the sound you heard.

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

> Here's my frost mage profile. Thoroughly tested, but input is welcome.
> 
> Features:
> De-curse
> Ice Block
> Brain Freeze and Fingers of Frost procs
> Frostbolt unless interrupted, then Frostfire Bolt
> Frost Nova and Cone of Cold if target is in range
> Mirror Image and Icy Veins if target has 3x Player's HP or if target is a Hostile Player
> ...



nice, Remove Curse is OP.

because im fire pvp im trying to figure out how to ONLY iceblock when my Cauterize talent kicks in and brings me back to 40% health. It will instantly remove the burn debuff. Also maybe add -if iceblock on CD to Mage Ward refresh and absorb the damage. 

if anyone could help with that it would be fantastic to have. pve & pvp. 

and still trying to figure out how to get my armor to switch between Frost Armor & Mage Armor depending on which class you have targeted. anyone pro with lua could you let me know how this could be done. thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## GRB

Updated *ASSASINATION* rogue:

*Major change is:*

Now you need to have the option "Require combat for Auto Mode" *OFF/Unchecked*
Couse this profile now will always stealth you out of combat, unless your mounted.

*Minor Changes:*

-Added Stealth out of combat so you can always beneficts from the +30% energy regen. "I also added an ability to always consume your combo points from the dead bodys that remain with the Recuperate ability. But this is only nice when your leveling your rogue, so its disable now, since this profile is based on raids or partys were you have healers."

-Added ToT ability to be casted always on your focus target, so if you dont have a focus target this ability will not work at all. "this will get improvements later on"
-Changed other minor things.

*Download:*
ROGUE

Best Regards
GRB

----------


## sheuron

Done some changes on the Mage Frost PVP rotation, fingers of frost should be now managed better

xeronmage040911PQRProfiles.zip

----------


## Unasrage

Hey ^^

I was messing whid my Warlock and tryed something i saw in Mage profile: Auto cast Focus Magic -- So i went and tried to make a similar for Dark Intent.

The Ability is test and working perfectly ^^ All credit to Sheuron ofr the code i just moved stuff arround.

Name: Dark Intent

Delay: 500



```
if UnitAffectingCombat("player") == nil then

local mytarget = nil
local doneFM = nil
local topmana = 0
local group = "party"
local members = GetNumPartyMembers()

if GetNumRaidMembers() > 0 then
  group = "raid"
  members = GetNumRaidMembers()
end

for i = 1, members, 1 do
  local member = group..tostring(i)
  local memberpower = UnitPowerMax(member)
  local _,_,_,_,_,_,_,source = UnitBuffID(member, 80398)
  if source == "player" then doneFM = 1 end
  if memberpower > topmana and UnitInRange(member) and UnitIsUnit("player",member) == nil and source == nil then
    mytarget = member
    topmana = memberpower
  end
end


if mytarget and doneFM == nil then CastSpellByID(80398, mytarget) end

end
```

Just trow it on top most of the rotacion and before combat it will check/cast Dark Intent on player whid biggest mana pull, if no player arround casts it on your Current summon Demon (not has good has a player but still nice free 3% haste).

Hope it come handy ^^

----------


## kclux

> Hey ^^
> 
> I was messing whid my Warlock and tryed something i saw in Mage profile: Auto cast Focus Magic -- So i went and tried to make a similar for Dark Intent.
> 
> The Ability is test and working perfectly ^^ All credit to Sheuron ofr the code i just moved stuff arround.
> 
> Name: Dark Intent
> 
> Delay: 500
> ...


Only problem with this is, that the person with the biggest mana pool will most likely be for example a holy paladin, that works for Focus Magic but is one of the worst choices for Dark Intent. You would need to look for certain classes and their specs and make a priority list.

----------


## Web4Life

Truly amazing tool that I recently discovered, I've been testing it out on my warlock while watching Spartacus. 
I was TOP dps on all instance I have done with my level 68 warlock using the destro rotation. 

But for some reason, all four other warlock rotation... Affliction Single/Aoe and Demo Single/Aoe doesnt seem to work for me... my character just stand there casting nothing.

----------


## michaelsky

Loving the program. Also, has anyone been banned using this yet? / How easy would it be for blizzard to catch and ban you while using this?
I've been using it for a few days now and everything is going fine for me.

----------


## Unasrage

actually if it's a holy paladin .. it's actually good since spell prots at healing spells too .. =P

but yes i understand your idea and it is correct if dark intents is cast for exemple on a shadow priest is alot better.

still this is what i was able to come up whid ^^ plz feel free to improve on it ^^

----------


## Ninjaderp

I dont see how and why they would ban someone using this. Its pure awesomeness, I wish people in my guild used it too sometimes when we need to push dps.

----------


## smurfalmighty

> Ok, here is my release for Frost and Unholy DK PVP rotations, the coding is pretty good if I do say so myself, but the rotations may not be the best, try it out and see.
> 
> *General:*
> These are mostly arena based, but I'm sure they work well in bg's
> Rotations are paused if you hit shift/alt/ctrl allowing you to press whatever keybindings you need to.
> Death and Decay usable for all specs
> Outbreak works in all rotations
> Focus Mind Freeze enabled
> *Frost:*
> ...


 Phenomenal work good sir, also is Blood Tap being used in the rotations ? And do you plan on updating this at all?> A suggesting I guess would be if there would be a way to check for cooldowns on characters in pvp like for example using ****strike against a rogue with Cloak and a DK with AMS.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Also zemnex does it use strangulate and death grip as interrupts if target is out of meleerange?

----------


## smurfalmighty

From what I noticed it doesn't use either I didn't even see strangulate even factored in the abilities so assuming not I just hotkeyyed them both and been working fine.

----------


## sheuron

> Only problem with this is, that the person with the biggest mana pool will most likely be for example a holy paladin, that works for Focus Magic but is one of the worst choices for Dark Intent. You would need to look for certain classes and their specs and make a priority list.


If you dont like the player choosen by the script, just manually cast dark intent on another player.

----------


## kclux

> If you dont like the player choosen by the script, just manually cast dark intent on another player.


No kidding , I was just stating a problem and how it could be done ideally.

----------


## bu_ba_911

@sheuron how would you write a code that checks your targets class? been playing around with my limited knowledge and can't figure it out, and can't find a decent lua guide that shows me the code either :-/

also maybe u know how to check if a r u - ne is a death r u - ne or not as well? lol sorry for the nub questions but i got so many ideas i can't do without proper knowledge XD wont let me say ****???

----------


## Jeewnas

Im having problems getting this to work.
PQR108 was working flawless, but every version since then has not worked at all.
Nothing has changed on my computer, and i have tried both fullscreen (windowed) and pure windowed mode.
Also tried running the program as administrator. All addons are removed, and the cache deleted. No idea what is causing this ;/

----------


## Ninjaderp

What OS are you on? Works flawlessly for me on W764bit

----------


## Zemnexx

> Phenomenal work good sir, also is Blood Tap being used in the rotations ? And do you plan on updating this at all?> A suggesting I guess would be if there would be a way to check for cooldowns on characters in pvp like for example using ****strike against a rogue with Cloak and a DK with AMS.


Yes Blood Tap is used in the rotation, but it can be removed if you so prefer. I have mine removed and have it macroed into Strangulate so I can use it whenever I need it. And yes, I plan on updating this, and thanks for the suggestion, I will see about implementing this into my next release.




> Also zemnex does it use strangulate and death grip as interrupts if target is out of meleerange?


I didn't include these in the rotation, because for my playstyle and in arenas, I think it's best if major cooldowns such as Strangulate, Icebound Fortitude, Empower R une Weapon, etc. are controlled by the player and not just spammed, since timing is critical in areans to pull out wins. But for Death Grip, there are so many situations where it is useful to have it up, it can be used offensively and defensively, I don't like the idea of it always being on cooldown. I may test it though and see.

----------


## Jeewnas

> What OS are you on? Works flawlessly for me on W764bit


I am using W7 64BIT aswell. Also tried changing all the hotkeys etc. Still not working ;/

----------


## Luciferozzy

Is it posible to cast to only cast renew at focus or tanks with the priest rotations ?

----------


## saintsrlfc

Hey can anyone help. I can't DL any links to latest profiles

----------


## thrylas

Sub Rogue rotation Help please.


What i am trying to do: Trying to have Backstab cast, which i got working just fine. Try to have the rotation skip backstab if the target is targeting me (obviously you cant backstab if your not behind the target) 

My problem is: i have a working rotation that has backstab in it for combo points only gaining 1 combo point from hemo when the bleed effect is down it casts hemop instead of backstab. this works perfectly. Howerver when the target is facing me (i have aggro - or am soloing) it tries to spam backstab untill higher priority things come up, instead of going onto other lower priority things.


now Problem really is that when i try to set it to return false if target is targetting me i assume i get an endless loop as the entire rotation stops and buggs out.

So to show what i mean here is the working copy of the skill:


```
local backstabCP = GetComboPoints("player", "target")
local aa = UnitBuffID("player", 51713)

if backstabCP <= 4 and aa == nil then
       return true
end
```

And The alterartion to allow it to return false if im targeted.

l

```
ocal backstabCP = GetComboPoints("player", "target")
local aa = UnitBuffID("player", 51713)


if UnitIsUnit("targettarget", "player") then
return false
end
else
if backstabCP <= 4 and aa == nil then
       return true
end
```



Now i have tried bug testing by replacing "return false" in the arguement with { print("Backstab skipped") } arguement to see if it was firing at all. and sofar no luck getting it to even do the first part of the rotation, as soon as i modify the script and save it, start up the rotation it loops out and does none of the skills. simply rebooting or removing the script to make it the same asbefore results in the same contiuation of the loop untill i replace the entire xml file with a backup i made and restart the program.

Any thoughts?

----------


## Zemnexx

Been working on it and gonna post a fully working (as much as it can) Spell Reflection code soon.

---------- Post added at 03:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:33 PM ----------

Maybe it was just a typo, but did you try indenting that "return false" function at line 6 in the second code

----------


## thrylas

indenting makes no difference in coding mate its just a housekeeping issue to keep things easier to read and has no overall effect that i know of ever, unless ofcourse lua magically needs indenting lol.

----------


## Zemnexx

> indenting makes no difference in coding mate its just a housekeeping issue to keep things easier to read and has no overall effect that i know of ever, unless ofcourse lua magically needs indenting lol.


Oh, I didn't know, I just know that I get a lot of issues from very simple mistakes, just thought that might be one.

----------


## GRB

> Sub Rogue rotation Help please.
> 
> 
> What i am trying to do: Trying to have Backstab cast, which i got working just fine. Try to have the rotation skip backstab if the target is targeting me (obviously you cant backstab if your not behind the target) 
> 
> My problem is: i have a working rotation that has backstab in it for combo points only gaining 1 combo point from hemo when the bleed effect is down it casts hemop instead of backstab. this works perfectly. Howerver when the target is facing me (i have aggro - or am soloing) it tries to spam backstab untill higher priority things come up, instead of going onto other lower priority things.
> 
> 
> now Problem really is that when i try to set it to return false if target is targetting me i assume i get an endless loop as the entire rotation stops and buggs out.
> ...


Add:



```
if PQR_NotBehindTarget() then
	return false
else
"your code here"
end
```

To your backstab ability, it should solve your problem

---------- Post added at 10:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 PM ----------




> @sheuron how would you write a code that checks your targets class? been playing around with my limited knowledge and can't figure it out, and can't find a decent lua guide that shows me the code either :-/
> 
> also maybe u know how to check if a r u - ne is a death r u - ne or not as well? lol sorry for the nub questions but i got so many ideas i can't do without proper knowledge XD wont let me say ****???




```
UnitClassBase("unit")

"unit" can be:
player
target
focus
pet
...(normal stuff)
```

The return code for this is the actual classes:

-Paladin
-Druid
-Priest
-Mage
- etc, etc ...

----------


## thrylas

TY GRB i will try this out as it has a better effect than the code i got to work myself.



```
if UnitIsUnit("playertargettarget", "player") then
return false
end
else
if backstabCP <= 4 and aa == nil then
       return true
end
```

Edit:


Ok, so now neither are working for me.

----------


## GRB

> TY GRB i will try this out as it has a better effect than the code i got to work myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if UnitIsUnit("playertargettarget", "player") then
> return false
> end
> else
> ...


Heres mine from the assasination profile.



```
local CP = GetComboPoints("player", "target")
local health = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")

if PQR_NotBehindTarget() then
	return false
else
   if CP <= 4 and health <= 35 then return true end
end
```

This will start working if:
1-Your behind your target
2-Your target have less then 35% hp

If you dont care for target hp just remove from the code the "and health <= 35"

P.S - Your checking if shadowdance is not present in player. dunno why u want to check this, but ur backstab only gona work if shadowdance is not present.

----------


## thrylas

> Heres mine from the assasination profile.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local CP = GetComboPoints("player", "target")
> local health = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")
> 
> if PQR_NotBehindTarget() then
> ...



Dunno why but even if i use your code it freezes my entire rotation. Nothing casts like this at all (modified yours to remove the health cause its sub i want pure backstabs all the time.


```
local CP = GetComboPoints("player", "target")


if PQR_NotBehindTarget() then
	return false
else
   if CP <= 4 then return true end
end
```




Edit fixed a small typo and it seems to be working - thanks guys - will work out the other few little buggs i have then release the profile.

----------


## Ninjaderp

I would love if someone who knows one or two things about coding could throw together a frostDK kitingprofile, like for the turtles in firelands, I've only tried diesalls trashprofile but it doesnt use frost strike or throw death coils out at all like it should do when kiteing. Whats needed: 

Lots of aoe!
Spam the ranged spells
DND (is best used manually though, as I heard its hard to implement automated)

----------


## thrylas

just make a rotation putting icy touch howlingblast and deathcoil in it. thats pretty much all you can do - just make sure your deathcouil is set to only fire if you rp is higher than say 40 and it wont bugg out.

----------


## Zemnexx

> Edit fixed a small typo and it seems to be working - thanks guys - will work out the other few little buggs i have then release the profile.



Figured. =)

----------


## Ninjaderp

> just make a rotation putting icy touch howlingblast and deathcoil in it. thats pretty much all you can do - just make sure your deathcouil is set to only fire if you rp is higher than say 40 and it wont bugg out.


Thanks for the tips! Appreciate it! But how do I get deathcoil to only fire if my rp is higher than 40? Can I do all this in the rotation-editor? Please teach me if so ^^

Edit: Well I sorta think I got it now, tried my rotation and it didnt seem to slow the turtles notable, theres this spell that makes the target glow blue that Im missing I think. Got some more testing to do I guess  :Smile:

----------


## damo1981

also having the same problem none of the download links are working. if you guys could either link the code or upload somewhere else it would be appreciated. thanks and awesome work  :Big Grin:

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

> ```
> UnitClassBase("unit")
> 
> "unit" can be:
> player
> target
> focus
> pet
> ...(normal stuff)
> ...



Oh kk. so would i be on the right track by doing these two, to swap between respective classes?

Name: Frost Armor
Spell ID: 7302
Delay: 500
Target: Player




```
if UnitBuffID("player", 7302) == nil and UnitAffectingCombat("player") == nil and UnitClassBase("Druid, Warrior, Death Knight, Hunter, Rogue") then
  return true
end
```


Name: Mage Armor
Spell ID: 6117
Delay: 500
Target: Player




```
if UnitBuffID("player", 6117) == nil and UnitAffectingCombat("player") == nil and UnitClassBase("Mage, Warlock, Shaman, Priest") then
  return true
end
```


nope. lol. confirmed does not work  :Frown:  i tried atleast

----------


## googlebee

> Thanks for the tips! Appreciate it! But how do I get deathcoil to only fire if my rp is higher than 40? Can I do all this in the rotation-editor? Please teach me if so ^^
> 
> Edit: Well I sorta think I got it now, tried my rotation and it didnt seem to slow the turtles notable, theres this spell that makes the target glow blue that Im missing I think. Got some more testing to do I guess


Put 2 pts in Chillblains 

As for DND u could easily take the code from Sheurons mage profile and rework it for DND (He uses shift to land Ring of Frost at mouse location)

But the rotation is very simple for FL kiting. (Not worth doing anymore tho as droprates are nerfed to all hell)

I just open with Howling Blast to snare - then howling blast again to get em grouped. (Basically use HB like 4x until all ****s on cd and mobs are tight) - then dnd, and Dcoil highest health target. - Rinse repeat

----------


## ishtro

> I was working on making this spell reflect macro, this is what I came up with
> 
> SpellID: 0
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Name,_,_,_,_,_,_,_,_ = UnitCastingInfo("target")
> 
> ...


Thank you Zemnexx and lostinthewoodslol for helping me out! I was wondering if something like this would work. 



```
Name,_,_,_,_,_,_,_,_ = UnitCastingInfo("focus","target","arena1target","arena2target","arena3target","arena4target","arena5target")

if Name == ("Fear") and GetSpellCooldown(23920) == 0 or Name == ("Hex") and GetSpellCooldown(23920) == 0 or Name == ("Polymorph") and GetSpellCooldown(23920) == 0 or Name == ("Cyclone") and GetSpellCooldown(23920) == 0 then
	return true
end
```

Also is there a way to see who a targettarget is targeting? like targettarget = me? Sorry, I dont know anything about lua.

Thanks once again for the help!

----------


## Zemnexx

> Also is there a way to see who a targettarget is targeting? like targettarget = me? Sorry, I dont know anything about lua.
> 
> Thanks once again for the help!


Yeah, I actually have the working version that only does it if its you that the spell is being casted on, I just haven't gotten the chance to post it. I am keeping an eye on this thread but I am currently in the middle of a college cram session.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## GRB

> Oh kk. so would i be on the right track by doing these two, to swap between respective classes?
> 
> Name: Frost Armor
> Spell ID: 7302
> Delay: 500
> Target: Player
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heres what your looking for.

Name: Frost Armor
Spell ID: 7302
Delay: 500
Target: Player



```
local class, token = UnitClassBase("target")
local ps = {Druid, Warrior, Death Knight, Hunter, Rogue}

for i,v in ipairs(ps) do
if UnitBuffID("player", 7302) == nil and UnitAffectingCombat("player") == nil and class == v then
  return true
end
end
```

Name: Mage Armor
Spell ID: 6117
Delay: 500
Target: Player



```
local class, token = UnitClassBase("target")
local ps = {Mage, Warlock, Shaman, Priest}

for i,v in ipairs(ps) do
if UnitBuffID("player", 7302) == nil and UnitAffectingCombat("player") == nil and class == v then
  return true
end
end
```

I didnt tested it since im at work, but should work.
Try it and say if it worked or not.

----------


## ishtro

> Yeah, I actually have the working version that only does it if its you that the spell is being casted on, I just haven't gotten the chance to post it. I am keeping an eye on this thread but I am currently in the middle of a college cram session.


Awesome.. and good luck with the studies

----------


## diesall

yeah i dont like those hotfixes to firelands trash, that was fun, i used to grab the scorpions , turtles and hounds all in one and kite them over the map up the back then rocket boot parachute over the the lava and back round

----------


## DKVance73

> yeah i dont like those hotfixes to firelands trash, that was fun, i used to grab the scorpions , turtles and hounds all in one and kite them over the map up the back then rocket boot parachute over the the lava and back round


MANIAC! Ok, what about a blood rotation hmmm? I CHALLENGE YOU MIGHTY DIESALL!

----------


## kurt129

Ok so i have been experiencing a problem for awhile now and cannot seem to fix it myself because of my lack of knowledge on the subject and/or coding. I have been using PQRotation with all of my characters and for some reason on my affliction warlock, it wont cast the first half of the set up rotation spells. It will completely skip the following up until the spell "Haunt". {Curse of elements, life tap, Fel flame, opener shadow bolt, demon soul, soul swap:Exhale, and then Soul swap.} is there anything i can do to fix this?

----------


## sheuron

Cleanup on Warrior profiles:

- Disable "Require Combat for Auto Mode" on settings
- Commanding/Battle shout is cast also out of combat when you target an enemy
- Protection: Cast Vigilance on party/raid member with hightest hp
- Protection: Hold aggro generation on some raid boss when tank swap is needed

xeron050911PQRProfiles.zip

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

> Heres what your looking for.
> 
> Name: Frost Armor
> Spell ID: 7302
> Delay: 500
> Target: Player
> 
> 
> 
> ...


atm it wont do any rotation, he just stands there. i tried having them both close to the top on highest priority and also lowest. i still cannot get the rotation going  :Frown:

----------


## GRB

Best way to test if a spell works, is to create a new rotation, on your case a new mage rotation, call it TEST, or something, and only put one single spell in there. In your case the Frost Armor spell for example. go in a city were u have players, and just keep clicking on them to see if get ur Frost armor buff up. Check that u dont have the auto combat check. Also i will get out of work in 3h, after that i can test and make it work when i get home. so far max i can do is teorize it.

P.S - You can also try to utilize instead of the UnitClassBase() the UnitClass().
Works the same way as the other, just remove the "Base" word. The diference betwen those 2 are that UnitClass dont retrieve class from NPC target, and UnitClassBase does.

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

> Best way to test if a spell works, is to create a new rotation, on your case a new mage rotation, call it TEST, or something, and only put one single spell in there. In your case the Frost Armor spell for example. go in a city were u have players, and just keep clicking on them to see if get ur Frost armor buff up. Check that u dont have the auto combat check. Also i will get out of work in 3h, after that i can test and make it work when i get home. so far max i can do is teorize it.
> 
> P.S - You can also try to utilize instead of the UnitClassBase() the UnitClass().
> Works the same way as the other, just remove the "Base" word. The diference betwen those 2 are that UnitClass dont retrieve class from NPC target, and UnitClassBase does.


ok sweet man ill try that out. tyvm

----------


## Zemnexx

Here is the Spell Reflection ability:
Spell ID: 0


```
Name,_,_,_,_,_,_,_,_ = UnitCastingInfo("target")

if Name == ("Fear") and GetSpellCooldown(23920) == 0 or Name == ("Hex") and GetSpellCooldown(23920) == 0 or Name == ("Polymorph") and GetSpellCooldown(23920) == 0 or Name == ("Cyclone") and GetSpellCooldown(23920) == 0 then
	if UnitPower("player") >= 15 and UnitIsUnit("targettarget", "player") then
	return true
	end
end
```

Actions:
/equipset shield
/cast Spell Reflection


You have to either make an equipment set called "shield" for your sword and board, or change the action to /equip onehandergohere and /equip shieldgohere

That should be it. Someone can clean up the code if they want.

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

> Best way to test if a spell works, is to create a new rotation, on your case a new mage rotation, call it TEST, or something, and only put one single spell in there. In your case the Frost Armor spell for example. go in a city were u have players, and just keep clicking on them to see if get ur Frost armor buff up. Check that u dont have the auto combat check. Also i will get out of work in 3h, after that i can test and make it work when i get home. so far max i can do is teorize it.
> 
> P.S - You can also try to utilize instead of the UnitClassBase() the UnitClass().
> Works the same way as the other, just remove the "Base" word. The diference betwen those 2 are that UnitClass dont retrieve class from NPC target, and UnitClassBase does.



yea i tried making another test rotation/changing to UnitClass(), and it still doesn't buff for some odd reason, but thats cool. i dont want to annoy you while your at work :P ill just keep stuffing round with it till your off work. thnx again

----------


## GRB

> yea i tried making another test rotation/changing to UnitClass(), and it still doesn't buff for some odd reason, but thats cool. i dont want to annoy you while your at work :P ill just keep stuffing round with it till your off work. thnx again


Its fine dont worry, have nothing to do today also. LOL

So if its not working the only thing that can be wrong is the "class == v".

change that code to 

```
class == Warrior
```

 just for testing purposes. and see if u get the buff by targeting a warrior.

P.S if still dont work, change to 

```
class == "Warrior"
```

P.S2 - Be aware that the name of the class that return from UnitClass("target") always have the first letter as capital. Warrior...Mage...Druid

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

> Its fine dont worry, have nothing to do today also. LOL
> 
> So if its not working the only thing that can be wrong is the "class == v".
> 
> change that code to 
> 
> ```
> class == Warrior
> ```
> ...



i tried 



```
local class, token = UnitClass("target")
local ps = {Druid, Paladin, Warrior, Death Knight, Hunter, Rogue}

for i,v in ipairs(ps) do
if UnitBuffID("player", 7302) == nil and UnitAffectingCombat("player") == nil and class == "Warrior" then
  return true
end
end
```

and



```
local class, token = UnitClass("target")
local ps = {Mage, Warlock, Shaman, Priest}

for i,v in ipairs(ps) do
if UnitBuffID("player", 6117) == nil and UnitAffectingCombat("player") == nil and class == "Warlock" then
  return true
end
end
```

both at different times being the only code in the rotation. tested on random lvl 85 Warrior's and Warlock's in org. so far.

----------


## GRB

But did it worked?

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

> But did it worked?


nah sry. tried for bout 15mins on every warrior & warlock in org.

----------


## GRB

> nah sry. tried for bout 15mins on every warrior & warlock in org.


M8 i leave my work in 1h more or less, when i get home i will post it already working for you.
I bet it will make it work in about 2m max. I just cant test it at work. Really sorry.

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

> M8 i leave my work in 1h more or less, when i get home i will post it already working for you.
> I bet it will make it work in about 2m max. I just cant test it at work. Really sorry.


np at all man. yea i bet im doing something wrong lol. thnx talk soon

----------


## kurt129

Hey can anyone help me? these first few spells in the affliction warlock single target that dont work. {Curse of elements, life tap, Fel flame, opener shadow bolt, demon soul, soul swap:Exhale, and then Soul swap.} is there anything i can do to fix this?

----------


## momo1029

i had a problem with the lua

if UnitPower("player") > 58 then
return true
end

if UnitBuffID("player", "35110") and UnitPower("player") > 20 then
return true
end

end



it works on 1010b, but when i move the profile to 1011
it seems stop working , need help  :Big Grin:

----------


## GRB

> i had a problem with the lua
> 
> if UnitPower("player") > 58 then
> return true
> end
> 
> if UnitBuffID("player", "35110") and UnitPower("player") > 20 then
> return true
> end
> ...


Take off the "" from ["35110"] leave just the number.



```
UnitBuffID("player", 35110)
```

----------


## momo1029

did, still not firing multi-shot

used to work

----------


## GRB

Is that the full source code for the ability? If not post the full source code for the ability.

PS - changed your code, try it like that. But anyway you shouldnt be checking your power 2 times to trigger the same ability. Theres a way to work around that.




```
if UnitPower("player") > 58 then
return true
elseif UnitBuffID("player", 35110) and UnitPower("player") > 20 then
return true
end
```

----------


## kurt129

local dbCotEPlayer, _, _, _, _, _, CotEexpireTime = UnitDebuffID("target", 1490, "PLAYER")
local dbCotE = UnitDebuffID("target", 1490)
local dbJinx = UnitDebuffID("target", 85547)
local dbEaM = UnitDebuffID("target", 60433)
local dbEP = UnitDebuffID("target", 65142)
local dbFB = UnitDebuffID("target", 34889)
local dbLB = UnitDebuffID("target", 24844)
local dbMP = UnitDebuffID("target", 9306 :Cool: 
local levelCheck = UnitLevel("target")

if levelCheck ~= -1 then
return false
end

if dbCotEPlayer ~= nil then
if CotEexpireTime - GetTime() < 1.5 then
return true
end
elseif dbCotE ~= nil or dbEaM ~= nil or dbEP ~= nil or dbFB ~= nil or dbLB ~= nil or dbMP ~= nil or dbJinx ~= nil then
return false
else
return true
end

-----------------------------------------

local levelCheck = UnitLevel("target")
local heroism = UnitBuffID("player", 32182)
local lust = UnitBuffID("player", 2825)
local warp = UnitBuffID("player", 80353)
local hysteria = UnitBuffID("player", 90355)
local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")

if heroism ~= nil or lust ~= nil or warp ~= nil or hysteria ~= nil then
return true
end

if levelCheck >=86 then
if unithealth >= 90 then
return true
end
end

if levelCheck == -1 then
if unithealth >=90 then
return true
end
end

--------------------

local felSpark = UnitBuffID("player", 89937)

if PQR_IsMoving(1) then
return true
end

if felSpark ~= nil then
return true
end

---------------------

local myMana = UnitPower("player") / UnitPowerMax("player") * 100
local myHealth = UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player") * 100

if myMana < 20 and myHealth > 50 then
return true
end

--------------------------

local hasShadowtrance = UnitBuffID("player", 17941)
local debuffShadowandflame, _, _, _, _, _, SandfExpire = UnitDebuffID("target", 17801, "PLAYER")
local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")

if hasShadowtrance ~= nil then
return true
end

if debuffShadowandflame == nil then
return false
else
SandfExpire = SandfExpire - GetTime()
if SandfExpire < 3 then
return true
end
end

----------------------------------

local inRange = 0
local unit = "focus"
local hassoulswap = UnitBuffID("player", 86211)

if UnitExists(unit) and UnitIsVisible(unit) then
inRange = IsSpellInRange("Soul Swap",unit)
end

if inRange==1 then
if hassoulswap then
return true
end
else
return false
end

------------------------------

local bOd = UnitDebuffID("target", 603, "PLAYER")
local bOa = UnitDebuffID("target", 980, "PLAYER")
local corrupT = UnitDebuffID("target", 172, "PLAYER")
local uA = UnitDebuffID("target", 30108, "PLAYER")
local inRange = 0
local unit = "focus"

if UnitExists(unit) and UnitIsVisible(unit) then
inRange = IsSpellInRange("Soul Swap",unit)
end
if inRange==1 then
if bOd ~= nil and corrupT ~= nil and uA ~= nil then
return true
elseif bOa ~= nil and corrupT ~= nil and uA ~= nil then
return true
else
return false
end
end

------------------------------------

Is there anthing wrong with these codes???? if so can anyone help?....

----------


## momo1029

thanks GRB, i just found out why it wouldn't work

i had double "end" on  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

Hey GRB did u end up figuring it out? i couldn't figure it out for the life of me, lol. although im not to handy with lua  :Frown:

----------


## smol

Could someone post the contents of a Deathknight Frost PVE Abilities and Rotation please?

My ISP is blocking Mediafire at the moment so I can't download most of the files on here :S

Many Thanks

----------


## GRB

> Hey GRB did u end up figuring it out? i couldn't figure it out for the life of me, lol. although im not to handy with lua


Just got home now, gona make it right now, gave me 5m.

---------- Post added at 10:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:53 AM ----------




> thanks GRB, i just found out why it wouldn't work
> 
> i had double "end" on


Thats why i asked you for the full source, the last end was there for nothing.

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

> Just got home now, gona make it right now, gave me 5m.[COLOR="Silver"]


=[ now i feel like an ass. sorry bro take your time. thnx

----------


## GRB

Ok m8 here it is and its working now. Tested.

Name: Frost Armor
Spell ID: 7302
Delay: 500
Target: Player



```
local class, token = UnitClass("target")

if UnitAffectingCombat("player") == nil and UnitBuffID("player", 7302) == nil and class == "Druid" or class == "Paladin" or class == "Warrior" or class == "Death Knight" or class == "Hunter" or class == "Rogue" then return true end
```

Name: Mage Armor
Spell ID: 6117
Delay: 500
Target: Player



```
local class, token = UnitClass("target")

if UnitAffectingCombat("player") == nil and UnitBuffID("player", 6117) == nil and class == "Mage" or class == "Warlock" or class == "Shaman" or class == "Priest" then return true end
```

Enjoy  :Smile:

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

> Ok m8 here it is and its working now. Tested.
> 
> Name: Frost Armor
> Spell ID: 7302
> Delay: 500
> Target: Player
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg lol. i nearly feinted when i clicked on a mage and it buffed me correctly, and then boom i clicked on a pally and it just kept spamming frost armor  :Frown:  now i ran around clicking on all the classes and they all spam the buff BUT the mage & druid work perfect they buff once and im g2g. i noticed also that Mage and Druid are the first ones in the codes.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Im looking forward to a blood dk-profile, also it would be awesome if you could include a blood solo-profile that could be used in soloing bosses for mounts for example (altairus, vortex pinnacle & slabhide, stonecore). Diesall, is this something you could look into perhaps?

----------


## GRB

> omg lol. i nearly feinted when i clicked on a mage and it buffed me correctly, and then boom i clicked on a pally and it just kept spamming frost armor  now i ran around clicking on all the classes and they all spam the buff BUT the mage & druid work perfect they buff once and im g2g. i noticed also that Mage and Druid are the first ones in the codes.


So what your saying is that only on Druid and mage its buff correclty? And all others classes it buff correctly but keep buffing you?
Im sorry but i tested it wiht a rogue to go stealth if i clicked on one of those classes, and it just buffed once, but since its a real buff and i dont have a mage, i couldnt try on a mage.

Just tell me whats wrong so i can fix it. I can easily do it on my druid to fix, since i can buff myself with druid buff.

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

> So what your saying is that only on Druid and mage its buff correclty? And all others classes it buff correctly but keep buffing you?
> Im sorry but i tested it wiht a rogue to go stealth if i clicked on one of those classes, and it just buffed once, but since its a real buff and i dont have a mage, i couldnt try on a mage.
> 
> Just tell me whats wrong so i can fix it. I can easily do it on my druid to fix, since i can buff myself with druid buff.


yep its only on Druid and mage its buffs correctly, the rest spam rebuff.

----------


## GRB

Ok fixed it!

FROST ARMOR


```
local class, token = UnitClass("target")

if UnitAffectingCombat("player") == nil and UnitBuffID("player", 7302) == nil then
	if class == "Druid" or class == "Paladin" or class == "Warrior" or class == "Death Knight" or class == "Hunter" or class == "Rogue" then return true end
return false end
```

MAGE ARMOR


```
local class, token = UnitClass("target")

if UnitAffectingCombat("player") == nil and UnitBuffID("player", 6117) == nil then
	if class == "Mage" or class == "Warlock" or class == "Shaman" or class == "Priest" then return true end
return false end
```


enjoy
GRB

---------- Post added at 03:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:08 PM ----------

People that have contributed so far with profiles, please check your inboxes for the pm's. Ty vm.

----------


## sheuron

Suggestion for a future version of PQR:

Make a frame on UI and show icon of last 3 successful casted spells, will be usefull to see how rotations works and to test new rotations. Also could be used to indicate is rotation/interrupt is active or stopped.

----------


## GRB

> Suggestion for a future version of PQR:
> 
> Make a frame on UI and show icon of last 3 successful casted spells, will be usefull to see how rotations works and to test new rotations. Also could be used to indicate is rotation/interrupt is active or stopped.


You can activate the debug and see whats happening, and after a fight you can read all text and see what PQR did. Just an idea tho. Read your PM plz.

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

> Ok fixed it!
> 
> FROST ARMOR
> 
> 
> ```
> local class, token = UnitClass("target")
> 
> if UnitAffectingCombat("player") == nil and UnitBuffID("player", 7302) == nil then
> ...


sweet dude it works amazing ty so much! +rep

----------


## GRB

> sweet dude it works amazing ty so much! +rep


np m8, glad we made it work  :Smile:

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

> np m8, glad we made it work


Hell yeah, its realllly handy especially mid battle! i used it for Mage Ward too. Massive mana save it not refreshing 24/7 and only classes that do a considerably large amount of frost, fire or arcane. 



```
local class, token = UnitClass("target")

if UnitAffectingCombat("player") == nil and UnitBuffID("player", 543) == nil then
	if class == "Mage" or class == "Warlock" or class == "Death Knight" then return true end
return false end
```

this mage pvp setup is unbelievable, ive killed many reallly good mages leaving them so surprised how quickly and efficiently ive killed them, its hilarious lol

----------


## Unasrage

Hey guys good morning..... since i was not able to sleep.....

and i cant focus on my Cisco certefication... i was messing arround in the shaman resto profile....

it bugs ..alot.. i no coder and what i do is pick up parts from here and there.. but this 1 is really pissing me off since it bugs so many damn times....

he just stands there... waiting and counting on riptide tics insted of casting healing wave...

can any 1 help me plz

RestroShaman.rar

btw the code on the profile is from Kezzin86 i just messed whid it abit but... no results so far.. noting reliable on a raid or party enviorment.. just seens... slow... not like sheuron holy profile thats is fast and smoth.

----------


## Omaha303

I'm using DK Frost 4.2 DPS profile and it's working perfectly. What i'm wondering is, what's the best approach to activate Howling Blast on demand? For example, there are situations where you don't want to AoE due to CCs, and then at some point you want to use it. I was thinking maybe adding a modifier like Ctrl or Shift so when pressed it will use HB? Or just take out HB of rotation list? Or maybe create a two rotations, one with it, another without so I will activate then when required? Thanks for sharing your thoughts.

----------


## sheuron

Frost Mage PvP updates:

- Rotation only works when target an enemy player (no more spells wasted on pets while tabbing)
- Hold down RIGHT ALT to cast Ice Block, as soon key is unpressed cancel Iceblock buff
- Coldsnap is casted when Icy Veins and Ice Block is on cooldown

xeron050911bPQRProfiles.zip

----------


## Debordes

Is there a way to force the profile to cast Flash Heal as it's next heal whenever Surge if Light procs?

----------


## Unasrage

it's already doing that m8 ^^

----------


## googlebee

> - Hold down RIGHT ALT to cast Ice Block, as soon key is unpressed cancel Iceblock buff


Brilliant! You have some great ideas Sheuron.  :Smile:

----------


## Debordes

> it's already doing that m8 ^^


You positive? I am using the up to date profile and it just keeps casting regular heals when SoL procs.

----------


## Unasrage

> You positive? I am using the up to date profile and it just keeps casting regular heals when SoL procs.


pretty mucth m8 at least for me... cold be just luck but for me it's working ^^

----------


## Debordes

Also on another note, ever since changing the holy priest profile to the latest one I have to target someone to get the bot to start working, after that it'll auto target low hp as usual, is this intended or should I "re-install" pqr?

----------


## kurt129

alright so I'm still wondering if there is any way to fix the warlock "All:" category spells. because it seems that most of them do not work at all whatsoever and Ive been trying to find a fix for it for a day now. Can anyone help?

----------


## crystal_tech

warlock still works in my profiles.

----------


## kurt129

> warlock still works in my profiles.


weird, do you think it might be a setting or something? i have no idea whats up with it. it just skips all of the spells until haunt, or immolate in affliction, and demonology single target rotations.

----------


## sheuron

suggestion for future version of PQR:

Add to the target list (target, focus, pet, player, mouseover, click) a global variable named like PQR_Target. This is an example little code we can achieve with that variable:



```
if UnitExists("mouseover") and UnitDebuffID("mouseover",589) == nil then PQR_Target = "mouseover"
elseif UnitExists("focus") and UnitDebuffID("focus",589) == nil  then PQR_Target = "focus"
else PQR_Target = "target" end

if UnitDebuffID(PQR_Target,589) == nil then
  return true
end
```

This script Cast spell if mouseover/focus/target miss shadow word pain debuff.

This also can make possible to free locked target on healer scripts.

----------


## googlebee

Crystal please check your pm  :Smile:

----------


## Kinky

Hey guys! Time to update my Shadow Priest profile.

Shadow Priest Profile v4.4

I've been taking a long time to update this profile as I've been trying out a lot of new things, squeezing out as much DPS as possible from it.
It ended up with a complete re-write of the profile, reducing the code as much as possible.

New in 4.4
- Dynamic DoT re-application depending on hase and latency values.
- Complete code re-write, no more cluttered spells
- Reduced everything down to 4 profiles.

----------


## CryptoCombat

Be careful...I realized a couple minutes ago that this tool totally saps you of your ability to play your class without it! I sat for like 30 seconds trying to remember what buttons to press on my hunter! =P

----------


## sheuron

> - The rotation shouldn't execute Shadow Word: Death while you're affected by Tormented in the Baleroc encounter anymore. (Suicide is bad)


I think i suffer that on Chimaeron Phase 2  :Big Grin:

----------


## ticklets

I have to agree, this tool is very nice...but it takes away all the "skill" from wow.

I find myself not pressing any buttons for long periods of time :P

----------


## Debordes

> Crystal please check your pm


What kind of disc healing, Atonement?

----------


## CryptoCombat

I've ironed out almost all the kinks out of my pvp/pve frost and fire rotations, if anyone's interested.

----------


## snippetsr

> I've ironed out almost all the kinks out of my pvp/pve frost and fire rotations, if anyone's interested.


Please please share mate  :Smile:  im frost duel weild and i love it

----------


## CryptoCombat

> Please please share mate  im frost duel weild and i love it


Unless I'm quite mistaken, you're referring to a frost DK...which makes no sense, because there's no such thing as a fire DK.

My profiles are mage profiles.

----------


## Point

Hi guys, after some time of tinkering with the shaman healing rotation I made these. Rep should go to the original authors as all I did was modifiy them.  :Smile: 
Holy Pala ablilities: (note: you can just use all of the code as it contains the prot and reti rotations in it)

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><PALADIN><Ability><Name>Crusader Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>35395</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>False</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Judgement</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>20271</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>sSoR = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 20154) 
sSoT = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 31801) 
sSoJ = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 20164) 
sSoI = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 20165) 

if sSoR ~= nil or sSoT ~= nil or sSoJ ~= nil or sSoI ~= nil then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>False</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Divine Storm</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>53385</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>False</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Hammer of Wrath</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>24275</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local sAW = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 31884)
local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)

if sAW ~= nil then
	return true
else
	if unithealth &amp;lt;= 20 then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>False</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Templar&amp;apos;s Verdict</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>85256</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local sDivinePurpose = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 90174) 
		
if UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 9) == 3 or sDivinePurpose ~= nil then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>False</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Holy Wrath</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>2812</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>False</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Inquisition</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>84963</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local sDivinePurpose = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 90174) 
local inqBuff, _, _, _, _, _, inqExpireTime = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 84963)

if inqBuff ~= nil then
	local inqExpire = (inqExpireTime - GetTime())
	if inqExpire &amp;lt; 5 then
		if UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 9) == 3 or sDivinePurpose ~= nil then
			return true
		end
	end
else
	if UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 9) == 3 or sDivinePurpose ~= nil then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>False</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Consecration</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>26573</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local manapercent = 100 * UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

if manapercent &amp;gt; 60 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>False</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Exorcism if Art of War</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>879</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>sAoW = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 59578)
 
if sAoW ~= nil then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>False</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Exorcism</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>879</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>False</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Seal of Righteousness</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>20154</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>sSoR = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 20154) 
		
if sSoR == nil then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>False</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Seal of Truth</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>31801</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>sSoT = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 31801) 
		
if sSoT == nil then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>False</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Seal of Justice</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>20164</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>sSoJ = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 20164) 
		
if sSoJ == nil then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>False</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Seal of Insight</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>20165</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>sSoI = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 20165) 

if sSoI == nil then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>False</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Seal of Anything</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>31801</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>sSoR = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 20154) 
sSoT = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 31801) 
sSoJ = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 20164) 
sSoI = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 20165) 

if sSoR ~= nil or sSoT ~= nil or sSoJ ~= nil or sSoI ~= nil then
	--We have a seal up
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>False</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Shield of the Righteous</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>53600</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>if UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 9) == 3 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>False</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Avenger&amp;apos;s Shield</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>31935</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>False</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Hammer of the Righteous</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>53595</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>False</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Zealotry</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>85696</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local sDivinePurpose = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 90174) 
		
if UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 9) == 3 or sDivinePurpose ~= nil then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>False</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Exorcism no other GCD</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>879</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>--WORK IN PROGRESS.
--Only cast if no other ability is coming off CD within 1.5 seconds and Holy Power ~= 3.

local CSstart, CSduration, CSenabled = GetSpellCooldown(35395);
local CScooldown = (CSstart + CSduration - GetTime())
local JUstart, JUduration, JUenabled = GetSpellCooldown(20271);
local JUcooldown = (JUstart + JUduration - GetTime())
		
if CScooldown &amp;lt;= 1.5 and JUcooldown &amp;lt;= 1.5 and UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 9) ~= 3 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>False</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Word of Glory</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>85673</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

if unithealth &amp;lt; 50 and UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 9) == 3 then
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>False</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Flash of Light &amp;lt; 25% HP</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>19750</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local sAW = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 31884)
local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)

if sAW ~= nil then
	return true
else
	if unithealth &amp;lt;= 20 then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Word of Glory &amp;lt; 60%</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>85673</SpellID><Actions>/cancelaura Divine Plea</Actions><Lua>local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

if unithealth &amp;lt; 60 and UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 9) == 3 then
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Holy Shield</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>20925</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Divine Plea</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>54428</SpellID><Actions>/cancelaura Divine Plea</Actions><Lua>local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

if unithealth &amp;lt; 40 and UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 9) ~= 3 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Word of Glory &amp;lt; 100%</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>85673</SpellID><Actions>/cancelaura Divine Plea</Actions><Lua>local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

if unithealth &amp;lt; 100 and UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 9) == 3 then
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Holy: Autotarget LowHP</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local mytarget = &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;
local lowest = 100 * UnitHealth(mytarget) / UnitHealthMax(mytarget)
local group = &amp;quot;party&amp;quot;
local members = GetNumPartyMembers()
lowhpmembers = 0

if GetNumRaidMembers() &amp;gt; 0 then
  group = &amp;quot;raid&amp;quot;
  members = GetNumRaidMembers()
end

for i = 1, members, 1 do
  local member = group..tostring(i)
  local memberhp = 100 * UnitHealth(member) / UnitHealthMax(member)
  if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == &amp;quot;TANK&amp;quot; then memberhp = memberhp - 5 end
  if UnitThreatSituation(member) == 3 then memberhp = memberhp - 5 end
  if memberhp &amp;lt; 95 and UnitInRange(member) then lowhpmembers = lowhpmembers +1 end
  if memberhp &amp;gt; 1  and memberhp &amp;lt; lowest and UnitInRange(member) then
    mytarget = member
    lowest = memberhp
  end
end

TargetUnit(mytarget)</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Holy: Holy Radiance</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>82327</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local friend = UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

if friend ~= nil and unithealth &amp;lt; 60 and lowhpmembers &amp;gt;= 5  then
  return true
end

if friend ~= nil and PQR_IsMoving(1) == false and mytarget &amp;lt; 95 and lowhpmembers &amp;gt;= 4  then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Holy: Divine Light</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>82326</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local friend = UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local manapercent = 100 * UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

if friend ~= nil and mytarget &amp;lt; 65 and manapercent &amp;gt; 10  then
  return true
end

if friend ~= nil and PQR_IsMoving(1) == false and mytarget &amp;lt; 65 and manapercent &amp;gt; 10  then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Holy: Holy Light</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>635</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local friend = UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)

if friend ~= nil and mytarget &amp;lt; 95 then
 return true
end

if friend ~= nil and PQR_IsMoving(1) == false and mytarget &amp;lt; 95 then
 return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Holy: Flash of Light</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>19750</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local friend = UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local manapercent = 100 * UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

if friend ~= nil and mytarget &amp;lt; 35 then
  return true
end

if friend ~= nil and PQR_IsMoving(1) == false and mytarget &amp;lt; 35 and manapercent &amp;gt; 15 then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Holy: Divine Plea</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>54428</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local manapercent = 100 * UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

if manapercent &amp;lt; 85  then
 return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Holy: Holy Shock</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>20473</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local friend = UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)


if friend ~= nil and mytarget &amp;lt; 90 then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Holy: Word of Glory</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>85673</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

if unithealth &amp;lt; 95 and UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 9) == 3 then
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Holy: GoAK</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>86150</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local friend = UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)

if friend ~= nil and mytarget &amp;lt; 40 then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Holy: Cleanse</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>4987</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local greencauldron = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 96328)
local bluecauldron = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 96325)
local redcauldron = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 96326)
local blackout10 = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 92876)
local blackout25 = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 92878)
local unstableaf = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 30108)

if greencauldron or bluecauldron or redcauldron or blackout10 or blackout25 or unstableaf then
  return false
else
for i=1,40 do
  local _,_,_,count,ismagic,duration = UnitDebuff(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;,i)
  if ismagic == &amp;quot;Magic&amp;quot; and duration &amp;gt; 6 and count ~= 1 then
  return true
  end
end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Holy: Divine Favor</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>31842</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local friend = UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)

if friend ~= nil and GetSpellCooldown(31842) == 0 and mytarget &amp;lt; 40 then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Holy: Avenging Wrath</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>31884</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local friend = UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)

if friend ~= nil and mytarget &amp;lt; 35 then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability></PALADIN>
```

Here is the Holy Rotation: 

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><PALADIN><Rotation><RotationName>Holy</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Holy: Autotarget LowHP|Holy: Divine Plea|Holy: Holy Shock|Holy: Word of Glory|Holy: Divine Light|Holy: Avenging Wrath|Holy: Flash of Light|Holy: Divine Favor|Holy: GoAK|Holy: Holy Radiance|Holy: Holy Light|Holy: Cleanse|Judgement</RotationList></Rotation></PALADIN>
```

And now for druid abilities: (note: I have not tested this yet and will tinker with it more at a later time. Also it has feral cat abilities in it as I was to lazy to select only resto :P )


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><DRUID><Ability><Name>Rake</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1822</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local rake, _, _, _, _, _, raketimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 1822, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)


if rake ~= nil then
	if raketimer - GetTime() &amp;lt; 3 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Rip</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1079</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local rip, _, _, _, _, _, riptimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 1079, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)
local ripCP = GetComboPoints(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local riphealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)




if rip ~= nil then
	if riphealth &amp;gt; 25 then
		if ripCP == 5 then
			if riptimer - GetTime() &amp;lt; 2 then
				return true
			end
		end
	end
else
	if ripCP == 5 then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Shred</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5221</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>-- Check for the debuffs.
local hasCatMangle = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 33876)
local hasBearMangle = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 33878)
local hasTrauma = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 46857)
local hasHemorrhage = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 16511)
local CP = GetComboPoints(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)


-- Just check for all buffs, we have no casting time on Shred so no need for a timer check
if hasCatMangle ~= nil or hasBearMangle ~= nil or hasTrauma ~= nil or hasHemorrhage ~= nil then
	if PQR_NotBehindTarget() then
		return false
	else
		if CP == 5 then
			return false
		else
			return true
		end
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Mangle</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>33876</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>-- Rogues and Warriors can handle it themselves.
local hasCatMangle, _, _, _, _, _, CatMangleTimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 33876)
local hasBearMangle, _, _, _, _, _, BearMangleTimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 33878, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)
local hasTrauma = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 46857)
local hasHemorrhage = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 16511)
local CP = GetComboPoints(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)


if PQR_NotBehindTarget() then
	if CP == 5 then
		return false
	else
		return true
	end
end


-- First, let&amp;apos;s let other people handle their own debuffs
if hasTrauma ~= nil then
	return false
elseif hasHemorrhage ~= nil then
	return false
elseif hasBearMangle ~= nil then
	return false


-- Let us handle it!
elseif hasCatMangle ~= nil or hasBearMangle ~= nil then
    -- Check the timer
	if CatMangleTimer - GetTime() &amp;lt; 1 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Faerie Fire (Feral)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>16857</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local FF, _, _, _, _, _, timer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 91565)
local FFstart, FFduration, FFenabled = GetSpellCooldown(16857)
local FFcooldown = (FFstart + FFduration - GetTime())


if FF == nil then
	if FFcooldown &amp;gt; 0 then
		return false
	else
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Savage Roar</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>52610</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,SavageRoar = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 62071)
local srCP = GetComboPoints(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local rip, _, _, _, _, _, riptimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 1079, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)


if SavageRoar ~= nil then
	return false
else
if rip ~= nil then
	if srCP &amp;gt;= 5 then
		if riptimer - GetTime() &amp;gt;= 8 then
			return true
		end
	end
end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Ferocious Bite</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>22568</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local fbrip, _, _, _, _, _, fbtimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 1079, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)
local fbCP = GetComboPoints(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local fbhealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local fbenergy = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100


if fbhealth &amp;lt;= 25 then
	if fbrip ~= nil then
		if fbCP == 5 then
			return true
		end
	end
else
	if fbrip ~= nil then
		if fbtimer - GetTime() &amp;gt; 5 and fbenergy &amp;gt;= 60 and fbCP == 5 then
			return true
		end
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Berserk</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>50334</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _, _, _, BS = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 50334)
local BSstart, BSduration = GetSpellCooldown(50334)
local BScooldown = (BSstart + BSduration - GetTime())
local bsEnergy = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100
local bsHealth = UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) * 100
local levelcheck = UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)


if levelcheck == -1 or levelcheck &amp;gt;= 87 then
	if BScooldown &amp;gt; 0 then
		return false
	else
		-- if bsHealth &amp;lt; 96 then
			return true
		-- end
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Tigers Fury</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5217</SpellID><Actions>/use Ancient Petrified Seed</Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,TF = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 5217)
local TFstart, TFduration = GetSpellCooldown(5217)
local TFcooldown = (TFstart + TFduration - GetTime())
local tfEnergy = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100


if TF ~= nil then
	return false
else
	if TFcooldown &amp;gt; 0 then
		return false
	else
		if tfEnergy &amp;lt; 40 then
			return true
		end
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Swipe</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>62078</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,BS = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 50334)
local energy = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100


if BS ~= nil then
	if energy &amp;gt;= 22 then
		return true
	end
else
	if energy &amp;gt;= 45 then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>cat form</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>768</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local slowed = UnitDebuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;120&amp;quot;)
local slowed = UnitDebuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;7302&amp;quot;)
local slowed = UnitDebuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;5116&amp;quot;)
local slowed = UnitDebuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;8056&amp;quot;)
local slowed = UnitDebuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;45524&amp;quot;)

if slowed ~= nil then
    CastSpellByName(&amp;quot;Cat Form&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;768&amp;quot;)
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>barkskin</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>22812</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
		
if enraged == nil and unithealth &amp;lt;= 60 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>s</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local mytarget = &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;
local lowest = 100 * UnitHealth(mytarget) / UnitHealthMax(mytarget)
local group = &amp;quot;party&amp;quot;
local members = GetNumPartyMembers()
lowhpmembers = 0

if GetNumRaidMembers() &amp;gt; 0 then
  group = &amp;quot;raid&amp;quot;
  members = GetNumRaidMembers()
end

for i = 1, members, 1 do
  local member = group..tostring(i)
  local memberhp = 100 * UnitHealth(member) / UnitHealthMax(member)
  if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == &amp;quot;TANK&amp;quot; then memberhp = memberhp - 5 end
  if UnitThreatSituation(member) == 3 then memberhp = memberhp - 5 end
  if memberhp &amp;lt; 95 and UnitInRange(member) then lowhpmembers = lowhpmembers +1 end
  if memberhp &amp;gt; 1  and memberhp &amp;lt; lowest and UnitInRange(member) then
    mytarget = member
    lowest = memberhp
  end
end

TargetUnit(mytarget)</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Resto: Autotarget LowHP</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local mytarget = &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;
local lowest = 100 * UnitHealth(mytarget) / UnitHealthMax(mytarget)
local group = &amp;quot;party&amp;quot;
local members = GetNumPartyMembers()
lowhpmembers = 0

if GetNumRaidMembers() &amp;gt; 0 then
  group = &amp;quot;raid&amp;quot;
  members = GetNumRaidMembers()
end

for i = 1, members, 1 do
  local member = group..tostring(i)
  local memberhp = 100 * UnitHealth(member) / UnitHealthMax(member)
  if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == &amp;quot;TANK&amp;quot; then memberhp = memberhp - 5 end
  if UnitThreatSituation(member) == 3 then memberhp = memberhp - 5 end
  if memberhp &amp;lt; 95 and UnitInRange(member) then lowhpmembers = lowhpmembers +1 end
  if memberhp &amp;gt; 1  and memberhp &amp;lt; lowest and UnitInRange(member) then
    mytarget = member
    lowest = memberhp
  end
end

TargetUnit(mytarget)</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Resto: Nourish</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>50464</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local friend = UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)

if friend ~= nil and mytarget &amp;lt; 90 then
 return true
end

if friend ~= nil and PQR_IsMoving(1) == false and mytarget &amp;lt; 95 then
 return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Resto: Rejuvenation</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>774</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local friend = UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)

if friend ~= nil and mytarget &amp;lt; 95 then
 return true
end

if friend ~= nil and PQR_IsMoving(1) == false and mytarget &amp;lt; 95 then
 return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Resto: Wild Growth</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>48438</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local friend = UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)

if friend ~= nil and mytarget &amp;lt; 80 and lowhpmembers &amp;gt;= 5  then
  return true
end

if friend ~= nil and PQR_IsMoving(1) == false and mytarget &amp;lt; 80 and lowhpmembers &amp;gt;= 5  then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Resto: Swiftmend</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>18562</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local friend = UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local SM = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot; 774)

if friend ~= nil and SM != nil and mytarget &amp;lt; 85 and lowhpmembers &amp;gt;= 3  then
  return true
end

if friend ~= nil and PQR_IsMoving(1) == false and mytarget &amp;lt; 85 and lowhpmembers &amp;gt;= 3  then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Resto: Regrowth</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>8936</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local friend = UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local manapercent = 100 * UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

if friend ~= nil and mytarget &amp;lt; 35 then
  return true
end

if friend ~= nil and PQR_IsMoving(1) == false and mytarget &amp;lt; 35 and manapercent &amp;gt; 15 then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Resto: Innervate</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>29166</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local manapercent = 100 * UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

if manapercent &amp;lt; 65  then
 return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Resto: Lifebloom</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>33763</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local friend = UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local LB = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 33763)

if friend ~= nil and mytarget &amp;lt; 95 and LB == nil and UnitThreatSituation(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) &amp;lt;= 3 then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Resto: Healing Touch</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5185</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local friend = UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local manapercent = 100 * UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)
local SwG = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 17116)

if friend ~= nil and SwG ~= nil and mytarget &amp;lt; 25 and manapercent &amp;gt; 10  then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability></DRUID>
```

And the Resto Rotation:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><DRUID><Rotation><RotationName>Resto</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Resto: Autotarget LowHP|Resto: Rejuvenation|Resto: Nourish|Resto: Lifebloom|Resto: Wild Growth|Resto: Swiftmend|Resto: Regrowth|Resto: Healing Touch|Resto: Innervate</RotationList></Rotation></DRUID>
```

I have not tested the Holy rotation in a dungeon, arena, or raid yet, but they work great in battlegrounds. If you think there is a problem or something to make it better feel free to alter it as you see fit  :Smile:  These based off my personal preferences for the spells.

----------


## googlebee

Well im nearly done with my newest revised edition Cat Bear combo profiles, but i need someone experienced in code to look them over before i release. Asked crystal_tech but he may be gone for the night, Xelper has been super busy lately, so if there is anyone who can help , ill shoot them over to you in a pm and u can load em up and revise the abilities to see if i screwed up somewhere ><

Noteworthy additions:

Maim added to Cat PVP
Cyclone Focus target added to Cat PVP <--- Credits to GRB
Ravage added to Cat PVP

Bash added to be used in Bear form on targets over lvl 80, and in the Raid Bear Rotation, on certain Targets (Blazing Talon Clawshapers on Alysrazor - Son of Flame on Ragnaros, etc)
Frenzied Regen and Barkskin added on low health situations
Bear Form added to Cat rotations, to auto switch into Bear when health < 35% (Totally adjustable) <-- Credits to GRB
Healthstone added to Bear and Cat Rotations.
Gave Pulverize - Enrage - Berserk - Berserking - and Ancient Petrified Seed a facelift, they will all now be used on the same timer. (I.E. Enrage only activates now when Pulverize buff is active on target, Berserk/Berserking are activated by Pulverize, Ancient Petrified Seed is activated by Enrage - so when berserk is up they will all be active always. (Huge dps increase doing this in Bearform)
Revised Alysrazor abilities and rotations for Bear. (Pulled 150K last test)
Revised rotation order to optimize dmg.




Let me know if anyone's able.

----------


## sheuron

Another way to use PQR, what about doing achievements:

No Static at All - Achievement - World of Warcraft

- Create a new ability with Spell ID 0
- Add this code


```
local name,_,_,_,_,endtime = UnitCastingInfo("Asaad")
if name == "Static Cling" and endtime-GetTime()*1000 < 600 then JumpOrAscendStart() end
```

- Put ability on top your rotation list

----------


## Meatglue

First of all thanks for making a Holy Pally profile. Everything seems to be working for me for the most part. Although I had to take out some abilities I do not have since I am leveling one up I have found some issues mainly targeting. When activated it bgs it wants to target an enemy and myself and will switch repeatedly back and forth very fast. I am assuming it is trying to use Judgement when I am not near or out of LoS. I am using this with out of combat option off.

----------


## Kezzin86

Here is an update for my shaman profiles. Use left control to drop totems, and shift to place Healing Rain. Removed Telluric currents (Add it into rotation if you have spec'd into it)
Will interrupt, hex and purge certain effects off of your focus target. 
Intended for use with combat requirement disabled.

SHAMAN_Abilities.xml

SHAMAN_Rotations.xml

Enjoy. Please provide feedback if you can think of improvements.

----------


## Kinky

> Ok m8 here it is and its working now. Tested.
> 
> Name: Frost Armor
> Spell ID: 7302
> Delay: 500
> Target: Player
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Say, GRB, why are you including every possible class in the Armor spells? That's just a waste of time and considered bad coding. Frost Armor, Mage Armor, Molten Armor, etc, can only be used by a Mage as far as the spells are concerned and are looking like they'll cast any kind of spell as soon as you target another player. How about this?

Frost Armor example:


```
local class, token = UnitClass("target")

if UnitAffectingCombat("player") == nil and UnitBuffID("player", 7302) == nil and class == "Mage" then return true end
```



---------- Post added at 03:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:33 AM ----------




> What kind of disc healing, Atonement?


Atonement and Hybrid healing. :P


@googlebee: I'll have a look at it if it helps you out.  :Embarrassment: 

Update:
Spells and Abilities for both Hybrid Discipline healing and Atonement healing is done. Can't test them out with the broadband at University but I should be home in 3-4 hours so I'll sort the rotation out then for the best possible performance.

Looking over the Holy profile, Sheuron, I realize there's a few things that can be improved on as it's not really following the basic principle of Holy healing within a raid enviroment. Just using certain spells and abilities when you've got stacks of serendipity is bad, along with only casting Prayer of Healing if there are 4 or more targets in range with you with low health. Most effective usage here is when there are at least 3 targets in range of eachother per group for the most HPM. I used to be Holy and Discipline until Firelands started so I've got some input there.

For Discipline especially, this is how it plays out;
Look as a parse or recount for your healing after a fight. If you're talking about raiding, PW:S is probably over 25% of your healing. For me, it's usually 40-60% (depends on fights, in Firelands recently it is as low as 30% on some fights).

And that's just PW:S, DA probably makes up another huge chunk of your healing. Mastery doesn't scale terribly well with DA, but it still helps.

So after looking at how much of your "healing" is actually absorbs, you'll see why Mastery is so valuable.

If you don't see that most of your healing is from those 2 spells (IE you add PW:S and DA and it's not over 50%) then I would have to say that you should be a little more aggressive with PW:S and try to find that point where you can't push your mana bar anymore. All of this stuff I have said so far assumes you are trying to be a flexible Disc Priest, meaning you heal who needs to be healed when they need it along with putting out shields as often as possible at the right times.

As for the low Haste that Disc Priests have because of valuing Mastery so high, it is offset by Borrowed Time being up very often. Yes there are times you spam a few shields in a row, but many times and fights you could PW:S and then get a Penance + GHeal to benefit from the Borrowed Time Haste boost.

So besides using Prayer of Mending on cooldown, the rest of the heals in our arsenal is situational. It's either Penance + Gheal after a Shield to benefit fully of the Weakned Soul debuff and Borrowed Time, or just cast a Prayer of Healing.

There's a lot of prediction to do. :P But it'll get done.

(You effectively get nothing from Flash Heal as Discipline)

----------


## saintsrlfc

Is anyone else having problems with resto druid profile? I've tried everything to get it to work but unfortunately it just stands there and does nothing...hope someone can help...Love the work btw  :Smile:

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

> Say, GRB, why are you including every possible class in the Armor spells? That's just a waste of time and considered bad coding. Frost Armor, Mage Armor, Molten Armor, etc, can only be used by a Mage as far as the spells are concerned and are looking like they'll cast any kind of spell as soon as you target another player. How about this?
> 
> Frost Armor example:
> 
> 
> ```
> local class, token = UnitClass("target")
> 
> if UnitAffectingCombat("player") == nil and UnitBuffID("player", 7302) == nil and class == "Mage" then return true end
> ```


lol. i dont think you understand the purpose. it changes your armor depending on target. Frost Armor decreases physical damage therefore if your targeting a rogue and you had mage armor on it will auto cast frost armor straight away. and vice versa. im using this at 2400 rbgs and 2200 5v5 and is by far the best thing ive seen made as far as pvp is concerned yet. VERY useful.

----------


## bu_ba_911

lol glad u finally go your idea thing working for you  :Smile: 

i had that exact code written up except for the UnitAffectingCombat("player") part...... and just wasn't happy with it  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## GRB

> lol. i dont think you understand the purpose. it changes your armor depending on target. Frost Armor decreases physical damage therefore if your targeting a rogue and you had mage armor on it will auto cast frost armor straight away. and vice versa. im using this at 2400 rbgs and 2200 5v5 and is by far the best thing ive seen made as far as pvp is concerned yet. VERY useful.


He clearly didnt read all thos 80 pages, thats why he was assuming that.

But like lostinthewoodslol explained, its doing its job, and i also made use of that code for my sub rogue pvp spec  :Wink: 

BTW on what comes to find classes, you should be very carefull, couse if ur language is diferent then english, the return names are not Warrior, or Rogue. its in ur own language.

----------


## nichickI

Had to redownload the program!

Now my when I set up a rotation for my Shadow Priest, and start it ingame nothing happens when I attack! The rotation doesnt start!

Tried to find a good answer in the thread! But maybe I havent looked deep enough. Please anyone have any ideas?

Sweet program nevertheless!

----------


## Meatglue

I see you made a disc priest profile but I didn't see a link to download it. Are you still working on it or is it available now?

----------


## Point

Ok, I finally got my Resto Druid rotation working. Press Shift to use tranquility. 
Abilities 

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><DRUID><Ability><Name>Rake</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1822</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local rake, _, _, _, _, _, raketimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 1822, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)


if rake ~= nil then
	if raketimer - GetTime() &amp;lt; 3 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Rip</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1079</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local rip, _, _, _, _, _, riptimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 1079, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)
local ripCP = GetComboPoints(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local riphealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)




if rip ~= nil then
	if riphealth &amp;gt; 25 then
		if ripCP == 5 then
			if riptimer - GetTime() &amp;lt; 2 then
				return true
			end
		end
	end
else
	if ripCP == 5 then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Shred</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5221</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>-- Check for the debuffs.
local hasCatMangle = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 33876)
local hasBearMangle = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 33878)
local hasTrauma = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 46857)
local hasHemorrhage = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 16511)
local CP = GetComboPoints(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)


-- Just check for all buffs, we have no casting time on Shred so no need for a timer check
if hasCatMangle ~= nil or hasBearMangle ~= nil or hasTrauma ~= nil or hasHemorrhage ~= nil then
	if PQR_NotBehindTarget() then
		return false
	else
		if CP == 5 then
			return false
		else
			return true
		end
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Mangle</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>33876</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>-- Rogues and Warriors can handle it themselves.
local hasCatMangle, _, _, _, _, _, CatMangleTimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 33876)
local hasBearMangle, _, _, _, _, _, BearMangleTimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 33878, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)
local hasTrauma = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 46857)
local hasHemorrhage = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 16511)
local CP = GetComboPoints(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)


if PQR_NotBehindTarget() then
	if CP == 5 then
		return false
	else
		return true
	end
end


-- First, let&amp;apos;s let other people handle their own debuffs
if hasTrauma ~= nil then
	return false
elseif hasHemorrhage ~= nil then
	return false
elseif hasBearMangle ~= nil then
	return false


-- Let us handle it!
elseif hasCatMangle ~= nil or hasBearMangle ~= nil then
    -- Check the timer
	if CatMangleTimer - GetTime() &amp;lt; 1 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Faerie Fire (Feral)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>16857</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local FF, _, _, _, _, _, timer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 91565)
local FFstart, FFduration, FFenabled = GetSpellCooldown(16857)
local FFcooldown = (FFstart + FFduration - GetTime())


if FF == nil then
	if FFcooldown &amp;gt; 0 then
		return false
	else
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Savage Roar</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>52610</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,SavageRoar = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 62071)
local srCP = GetComboPoints(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local rip, _, _, _, _, _, riptimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 1079, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)


if SavageRoar ~= nil then
	return false
else
if rip ~= nil then
	if srCP &amp;gt;= 5 then
		if riptimer - GetTime() &amp;gt;= 8 then
			return true
		end
	end
end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Ferocious Bite</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>22568</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local fbrip, _, _, _, _, _, fbtimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 1079, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)
local fbCP = GetComboPoints(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local fbhealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local fbenergy = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100


if fbhealth &amp;lt;= 25 then
	if fbrip ~= nil then
		if fbCP == 5 then
			return true
		end
	end
else
	if fbrip ~= nil then
		if fbtimer - GetTime() &amp;gt; 5 and fbenergy &amp;gt;= 60 and fbCP == 5 then
			return true
		end
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Berserk</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>50334</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _, _, _, BS = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 50334)
local BSstart, BSduration = GetSpellCooldown(50334)
local BScooldown = (BSstart + BSduration - GetTime())
local bsEnergy = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100
local bsHealth = UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) * 100
local levelcheck = UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)


if levelcheck == -1 or levelcheck &amp;gt;= 87 then
	if BScooldown &amp;gt; 0 then
		return false
	else
		-- if bsHealth &amp;lt; 96 then
			return true
		-- end
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Tigers Fury</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5217</SpellID><Actions>/use Ancient Petrified Seed</Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,TF = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 5217)
local TFstart, TFduration = GetSpellCooldown(5217)
local TFcooldown = (TFstart + TFduration - GetTime())
local tfEnergy = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100


if TF ~= nil then
	return false
else
	if TFcooldown &amp;gt; 0 then
		return false
	else
		if tfEnergy &amp;lt; 40 then
			return true
		end
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Swipe</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>62078</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,BS = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 50334)
local energy = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100


if BS ~= nil then
	if energy &amp;gt;= 22 then
		return true
	end
else
	if energy &amp;gt;= 45 then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>cat form</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>768</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local slowed = UnitDebuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;120&amp;quot;)
local slowed = UnitDebuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;7302&amp;quot;)
local slowed = UnitDebuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;5116&amp;quot;)
local slowed = UnitDebuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;8056&amp;quot;)
local slowed = UnitDebuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;45524&amp;quot;)

if slowed ~= nil then
    CastSpellByName(&amp;quot;Cat Form&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;768&amp;quot;)
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>barkskin</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>22812</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
		
if enraged == nil and unithealth &amp;lt;= 60 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>s</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local mytarget = &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;
local lowest = 100 * UnitHealth(mytarget) / UnitHealthMax(mytarget)
local group = &amp;quot;party&amp;quot;
local members = GetNumPartyMembers()
lowhpmembers = 0

if GetNumRaidMembers() &amp;gt; 0 then
  group = &amp;quot;raid&amp;quot;
  members = GetNumRaidMembers()
end

for i = 1, members, 1 do
  local member = group..tostring(i)
  local memberhp = 100 * UnitHealth(member) / UnitHealthMax(member)
  if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == &amp;quot;TANK&amp;quot; then memberhp = memberhp - 5 end
  if UnitThreatSituation(member) == 3 then memberhp = memberhp - 5 end
  if memberhp &amp;lt; 95 and UnitInRange(member) then lowhpmembers = lowhpmembers +1 end
  if memberhp &amp;gt; 1  and memberhp &amp;lt; lowest and UnitInRange(member) then
    mytarget = member
    lowest = memberhp
  end
end

TargetUnit(mytarget)</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Resto: Autotarget LowHP</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local mytarget = &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;
local lowest = 100 * UnitHealth(mytarget) / UnitHealthMax(mytarget)
local group = &amp;quot;party&amp;quot;
local members = GetNumPartyMembers()
lowhpmembers = 0

if GetNumRaidMembers() &amp;gt; 0 then
  group = &amp;quot;raid&amp;quot;
  members = GetNumRaidMembers()
end

for i = 1, members, 1 do
  local member = group..tostring(i)
  local memberhp = 100 * UnitHealth(member) / UnitHealthMax(member)
  if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == &amp;quot;TANK&amp;quot; then memberhp = memberhp - 5 end
  if UnitThreatSituation(member) == 3 then memberhp = memberhp - 5 end
  if memberhp &amp;lt; 95 and UnitInRange(member) then lowhpmembers = lowhpmembers +1 end
  if memberhp &amp;gt; 1  and memberhp &amp;lt; lowest and UnitInRange(member) then
    mytarget = member
    lowest = memberhp
  end
end

TargetUnit(mytarget)</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Resto: Nourish</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>50464</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local friend = UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)

if friend ~= nil and mytarget &amp;lt; 90 then
 return true
end

if friend ~= nil and PQR_IsMoving(1) == false and mytarget &amp;lt; 90 then
 return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Resto: Rejuvenation</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>774</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local friend = UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local rejuvenation = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 774)

if friend ~= nil and mytarget &amp;lt; 95 and rejuvenation == nil and IsMounted() == nil then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Resto: Wild Growth</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>48438</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local friend = UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)

if friend ~= nil and mytarget &amp;lt; 80 and lowhpmembers &amp;gt;= 5  then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Resto: Swiftmend</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>18562</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local friend = UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local SM = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;,774)

if friend ~= nil and SM ~= nil and mytarget &amp;lt; 85 and lowhpmembers &amp;gt;= 3  then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Resto: Regrowth</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>8936</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local friend = UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local manapercent = 100 * UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)
local Clearcasting = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,16870, &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)


if friend ~= nil and Clearcasting ~= nil and mytarget &amp;lt; 65 and manapercent &amp;gt; 15 and IsMounted() == nil then
  return true
end

if friend ~= nil and PQR_IsMoving(1) == false and mytarget &amp;lt; 35 and manapercent &amp;gt; 15 and IsMounted() == nil then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Resto: Innervate</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>29166</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local manapercent = 100 * UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

if manapercent &amp;lt; 65  then
 return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Resto: Lifebloom</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>33763</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local friend = UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local LB = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 33763)
local treeoflife = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,33891)

if friend ~= nil and mytarget &amp;lt; 96 and LB &amp;lt;=3 and UnitThreatSituation(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)  then
  return true
end

if friend ~= nil and treeoflife~= nil and mytarget &amp;lt; 85 then
 return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Resto: Healing Touch</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5185</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local friend = UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local manapercent = 100 * UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)
local SwG = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 17116)

if friend ~= nil and SwG ~= nil and mytarget &amp;lt; 25 and manapercent &amp;gt; 10  then
  return true
end

if friend ~= nil and PQR_IsMoving(1) == false and mytarget &amp;lt; 25 and manapercent &amp;gt; 10  then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Resto: Tranquility</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>740</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local SwG = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 17116)

if SwG ~= nil and GetSpellCooldown(740) == 0 and IsShiftKeyDown() then
  return true
end

if PQR_IsMoving(1) == false and GetSpellCooldown(740) == 0 and IsShiftKeyDown() and IsMounted() == nil then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability></DRUID>
```



And here is the rotation:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><DRUID><Rotation><RotationName>Resto</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Resto: Autotarget LowHP|Resto: Rejuvenation|Resto: Regrowth|Resto: Lifebloom|Resto: Healing Touch|Resto: Nourish|Resto: Wild Growth|Resto: Swiftmend|Resto: Innervate|Resto: Tranquility</RotationList></Rotation></DRUID>
```

----------


## sheuron

> lol. i dont think you understand the purpose. it changes your armor depending on target. Frost Armor decreases physical damage therefore if your targeting a rogue and you had mage armor on it will auto cast frost armor straight away. and vice versa. im using this at 2400 rbgs and 2200 5v5 and is by far the best thing ive seen made as far as pvp is concerned yet. VERY useful.


On a BG usualy the mage target is not able to reach him. When you have a rogue on target and freeze him is the ranged caster who hit you. However, is possible on arena to check enemy frames ("arena1", "arena2", etc...) and make smart armor change.

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

> lol glad u finally go your idea thing working for you 
> 
> i had that exact code written up except for the UnitAffectingCombat("player") part...... and just wasn't happy with it


oh sweet man, yea GRB done some work with it and done wonders, ty for pursuing this for me man your a champion  :Smile: 

---------- Post added at 07:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:52 AM ----------




> On a BG usualy the mage target is not able to reach him. When you have a rogue on target and freeze him is the ranged caster who hit you. However, is possible on arena to check enemy frames ("arena1", "arena2", etc...) and make smart armor change.


yea for sure man i completely agree with you, if there is more that one type of class targeting you it definitely wont help as it just has the armor to counter your target alone. it was just the only way i could think of it to work i just don't really know the extent in which this bot/lua commands can go with wow. if you could improve on it please by all means do so  :Smile:  but atm its working like a charm and i could not be happier! 

thnx for the input though man, checking enemy frames sounds so OP if it's possible  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kickmydog

Sheron i've been using a modified version of your MM hunter, and I have many suggestions to make on it.

1. Not to use rapid fire if Aimed Shot cast time is already 1.8s or lower.
2. All abilities should range check, so return false if not in range, that way it will not raptor strike on bosses that can be shot at while in melee range.
3. I've yet to get the trap launcher trap thing to work, trap launcher goes active, but never throws a trap.
4. Maybe adding scatter shot in, so that if the target is in melee range, it will use scatter shot for a little more dps, after raptor strike of course.
5. Can Tranq shot be enabled by a button press, alt or something. There are some fights like the trash on Majordomo you do not want to tranq shot.
6. Are you able to get alternate coding for using scatter shot, wyern sting or even pet stun, interrupts to work when the target is spell casting, while siliencing shot is down. I tried, to do it myself but it totally broke the rotation and did nothing.
7. Do you have support fort the casting while on the move while on Alysrazor? So that Aimed Shot will cast, and so that fox will not kick in if you have the buff.
8. When using the AOE rotation, Improved Steady Shot never seems to stay up.
9. Can it not use rapid fire on trash pulls, saving for the boss?

That is all I can think of for now. Thanks for the great rotation.

----------


## Point

Can anyone help me out with the resto druid rotation? I've been trying for hours to get lifebloom to be cast on a person with threat (aka tank) stack too 3 and only recast to keep it up and it just will not work. Or if it does work it just spams lifebloom and forgets the rest of the rotation. Making a resto druid rotation is just out of my league so can some one with more skill take on the challenge of making a resto druid rotation? It would be greatly appreciated.  :Smile:

----------


## sheuron

> Sheron i've been using a modified version of your MM hunter, and I have many suggestions to make on it.
> 
> 1. Not to use rapid fire if Aimed Shot cast time is already 1.8s or lower.
> 2. All abilities should range check, so return false if not in range, that way it will not raptor strike on bosses that can be shot at while in melee range.
> 3. I've yet to get the trap launcher trap thing to work, trap launcher goes active, but never throws a trap.
> 4. Maybe adding scatter shot in, so that if the target is in melee range, it will use scatter shot for a little more dps, after raptor strike of course.
> 5. Can Tranq shot be enabled by a button press, alt or something. There are some fights like the trash on Majordomo you do not want to tranq shot.
> 6. Are you able to get alternate coding for using scatter shot, wyern sting or even pet stun, interrupts to work when the target is spell casting, while siliencing shot is down. I tried, to do it myself but it totally broke the rotation and did nothing.
> 7. Do you have support fort the casting while on the move while on Alysrazor? So that Aimed Shot will cast, and so that fox will not kick in if you have the buff.
> ...


2. Try mving raptor strike to last step of rotation, should work fine.
3. Point the mouse on terrain, trap ll not launch if you mouseover a enemy to avoid target switch while clicking
5. I should add a spellid blacklist on tranquilizing shot, do you remember the buff name of those cats after jump?
7. Last verison of PQR already support the molten feather buff
9. Usualy you can use rapid fire 3-4 times before reach any boss. Dont think is needed to reserve it, but you can make a trash rotation removing rapid fire from list.

Numbers without reply need coding.

---------- Post added at 08:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:34 PM ----------

Regard Frost Mage PvP rotation, Blink looks too suspicious. before you can see rogue or druid stun you blink is already done, maybe i should add little delay like human reaction, those who tested profile what do you think?

----------


## momo1029

sheuron , i have been using your MM rotation too
there are couple fights that it will not do any rotation, like last boss in zg phase2 (those spirits)
and sometimes when aimed shot proc, it will cast couple steady shot before then cast the proc :Big Grin:

----------


## sheuron

> sheuron , i have been using your MM rotation too
> there are couple fights that it will not do any rotation, like last boss in zg phase2 (those spirits)
> and sometimes when aimed shot proc, it will cast couple steady shot before then cast the proc


Those ghosts return false to UnitAffectingCombat("target"), but considering they have 30k hp dont think a fix is needed to enable rotation on them. To fix steady shot spam go to settings and increase "Ability Check Delay"

----------


## bu_ba_911

Would anyone be interested in me looking into Blood DK's? or is someone already on it?

----------


## demolos

> Would anyone be interested in me looking into Blood DK's? or is someone already on it?


I would love it and iirc there was someone else asking for it earlier.

----------


## bu_ba_911

Lol was more asking if some1 else was saying they were going to make it already  :Stick Out Tongue: 

but alright... I'll put some good hard work into it tomorrow after i get some more tank gear tonight and start writing up my ideas for it  :Smile:

----------


## Kinky

> I see you made a disc priest profile but I didn't see a link to download it. Are you still working on it or is it available now?


Yeah I'm still working on it mate.  :Smile:  Just have to sort out the logic between G-Heal/Penance/Weakned Soul vs. Some shield spam + PoH/PoM.  :Smile: 

@GRB/lostinthewoodslol: Oh, alrighty then, maybe I missed something in the original post. :P But nevertheless that's a good way around it then, my mistake! I'll eat my words from the previous post.

@nichickl: You could try my profile nichickl, and see if that works for you!

@bu_ba_911: I'm actually leveling a Death Knight so I can create profiles for it. :P Spesifically these PvE profiles;
Blood Tanking
2H/DW Frost/Multitarget
2h/DW Unholy/Multitarget

----------


## Ninjaderp

Blood tanking-profile for soloing bosses for mounts (Altairus, Vortex Pinnacle Slabhide, Stonecore)  :Big Grin:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Blood tanking-profile for soloing bosses for mounts (Altairus, Vortex Pinnacle Slabhide, Stonecore)



Lol well my single target rotation is actually almost done  :Big Grin:  And its turning out splendid if I do say so myself  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Rundown so far. DG is cast by holding Control and having your mouse over the target you want to DG. Dark Command is cast the same way except with Alt. DS only is used if you are under 50% health or your Blood Shield is down. HS only casts when both ****s are up (so one is always on CD) or Blood Barrier is down. 

Only thing I want to change a bit is **** Strike. I want to add a check on if Lichbourne is on CD or not, but at the same time that also hurts a tanks threat. I would like Lichbourne to store up extra Runic Power for if you need to cast it and throw some DC's on yourself, but then you don't get as many RE procs.

Thoughts fellow DK Tanks?

Also expect a VERY ROUGH draft to be released tomorrow  :Smile:  haven't even started AOE yet and 90% of dungeons will probably be ran with this up.

----------


## Luciferozzy

> Ok, I finally got my Resto Druid rotation working. Press Shift to use tranquility. 
> Abilities 
> 
> ```
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><DRUID><Ability><Name>Rake</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1822</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local rake, _, _, _, _, _, raketimer = UnitDebuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 1822, &quot;PLAYER&quot;)
> 
> 
> if rake ~= nil then
> 	if raketimer - GetTime() &lt; 3 then
> ...





I get this error when I try to use this:

Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string " function pqrFunc0() local mytarget = "play..."] line 29:
attempt to compare nil with number
Debug:
[C]: ?
[string " function pqrFunc0() local mytarget = "play..."]:29: ?()
[string "..."]:204: PQR_NextAbility()
[string "..."]:136: PQR_CastNext()
[string "..."]:125: PQR_ExecuteBot()
[string "..."]:40:
[string "..."]:23

----------


## Kinky

Hmm! I haven't actually looked over how the DK blood tanking goes. But, I'm not sure Lichborne is such a good idea for a Blood tank as so many things can go wrong so fast, even with Dark Command on the current target. x_X

Does look good though! Can't wait to see it. (Death Knight reached level 67, wohoo... BEM next.)

Edit:

Quick question, for those of you that's been working on Death Knight profiles. I understand it correctly that you want to use Obliterate in Frost as soon as both Unholy/Frost ****s and/or if both Death ****s are up or if Killing Machine procced, right? (Right after sharing your Diseases)
Would something like this work?

Name: Obliterate -- 1 Unholy, 1 Frost
ID: 49020


```
local KM = UnitBuffID("player", 51128)
-- Blood/Death ****s
local _,_,BR1 = Get****Cooldown(1)
local _,_,BR2 = Get****Cooldown(2)
-- Frost ****s
local _,_,FR1 = Get****Cooldown(3)
local _,_,FR2 = Get****Cooldown(4)
-- Unholy ****s
local _,_,UR1 = Get****Cooldown(5)
local _,_,UR2 = Get****Cooldown(6)

if FR1 == false and FR2 == false and UR1 == false and UR2 == false or BR1 == false and BR2 == false and Get****Type(1) == 2 and Get****Type(2) == 2 then
	return true
elseif(KM ~= nil) then
	return true
else
	return false
end
```

----------


## Ninjaderp

Why is r.u.n.e censored here?

----------


## AdamZZ

> Can anyone help me out with the resto druid rotation? I've been trying for hours to get lifebloom to be cast on a person with threat (aka tank) stack too 3 and only recast to keep it up and it just will not work. Or if it does work it just spams lifebloom and forgets the rest of the rotation. Making a resto druid rotation is just out of my league so can some one with more skill take on the challenge of making a resto druid rotation? It would be greatly appreciated.


Make it cast Lifebloom on focus target instead, it's much simpler and won't accidently cast Lifebloom on a DPS with aggro.

----------


## Unasrage

> Make it cast Lifebloom on focus target instead, it's much simpler and won't accidently cast Lifebloom on a DPS with aggro.


i belive the problem still is that he will continue to cast lifebloom after he gets 3 stacks up anyway and ignoring rotacion.

this problem has been talked about here in forum about the fury warrior execute buff. exacly same thing happens, you want it to stack to 5 anhd them to only reaply it whend needed just so that the 5 stacks dont fall off.

so far no code avable.. well not that e read of anyway . becouse wend the code comes it will be possigle to do this whid execution and whid lifebloom ^^

----------


## Kinky

@GRB: I've actually been following this thread since it started. :x

Anyhow, slight change to my idea above;
Name: Obliterate (Right after diseases are applied)
ID: 49020


```
local KM = UnitBuffID("player", 51128)
-- Blood/Death ****s
local _,_,BR1 = Get****Cooldown(1)
local _,_,BR2 = Get****Cooldown(2)
-- Frost ****s
local _,_,FR1 = Get****Cooldown(3)
local _,_,FR2 = Get****Cooldown(4)
-- Unholy ****s
local _,_,UR1 = Get****Cooldown(5)
local _,_,UR2 = Get****Cooldown(6)

-- Determine if we have any Death ****s ready
if BR1 == false then
    if Get****Type(1) == 2 then
        local DR1 = 1
    end
end
if BR2 == false then
    if Get****Type(2) == 2 then
        local DR2 = 1
    end
end

if KM ~= nil then
    return true
elseif(DR1 == 1 and DR2 == 1) then
    return true
elseif(FR1 == false and FR2 == false and UR1 == false and UR2 == false) then
    return true
else
    return false
end
```

I haven't tested this yet but, does it look about right on what it's supposed to do?
(Execute regardless if Killing Machine procced, if no proc then use it if we've got 2x Unholy/Frost/Death ****s up)

Edit:
Just got home to test out return types. I've mixed up a few things but I'm working on it now! :P And I realized that I mixed up the **** return types from wowwiki.  :Embarrassment:  Should get a working test in a few minutes.  :Smile:

----------


## Sivers

Yes a Blood rotation would be the best thing ever. It would basically need 3 modes: single target, AoE, and solo (when soloing content, bosses etc with lots of Death Strikes)

If anyone makes something like that I would be eternally grateful

----------


## DKVance73

I'm using Diesall's rotations/abilities and these suit me well for solo boss farming and takedowns. Just cant' get an AOE rotation to work. Anyone want to use this as a starting point, feel free.

<RotationName>Blood 2</RotationName>
<RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault>
<RotationList>
**Horn of Winter(on)
|_DthStrke(&amp;lt;20%hp)
|_BloodTap(&amp;gt;5)
|_PlagueStrike(bp&amp;lt;4)
|Death Strike
|R U N E Strike (note: why this site isn't allowing the word R U N E to be published is beyond me)
|Heart Strike
|Horn of Winter
</RotationList>
</Rotation>

Add Heart Strike as an ability

<Ability><Name>Heart Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>55050</SpellID><Actions/><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability>

----------


## demolos

> Updated *ASSASINATION* rogue:
> 
> *Major change is:*
> 
> Now you need to have the option "Require combat for Auto Mode" *OFF/Unchecked*
> Couse this profile now will always stealth you out of combat, unless your mounted.
> 
> *Minor Changes:*
> 
> ...


Is this working for anyone? Only combat one seems to work for me.

----------


## googlebee

when u say not working, did u 1) uncheck the require combat for auto mode under *Show Settings* and 2) were u testing this on a training dummy? - If u were testing on a dummy, these profiles with non combat requirements usually wont work.

----------


## demolos

> when u say not working, did u 1) uncheck the require combat for auto mode under *Show Settings* and 2) were u testing this on a training dummy? - If u were testing on a dummy, these profiles with non combat requirements usually wont work.


I did uncheck the require combat box, I was trying it on a dummy though so will give it a try in bg and see. Thanks.

Edit: Works like a charm... Thanks again.

----------


## googlebee

That should fix your issue.  :Smile: 

---------- Post added at 12:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:24 PM ----------




> Those ghosts return false to UnitAffectingCombat("target"), but considering they have 30k hp dont think a fix is needed to enable rotation on them. To fix steady shot spam go to settings and increase "Ability Check Delay"


It doesnt attack the chains either tho Sheuron, (FOr all of your profiles) and that is a problem ><

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I'm using Diesall's rotations/abilities and these suit me well for solo boss farming and takedowns. Just cant' get an AOE rotation to work. Anyone want to use this as a starting point, feel free.
> 
> <RotationName>Blood 2</RotationName>
> <RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault>
> <RotationList>
> **Horn of Winter(on)
> |_DthStrke(&lt;20%hp)
> |_BloodTap(&gt;5)
> |_PlagueStrike(bp&lt;4)
> ...


He really doesn't have outbreak or icy touch anywhere in there?

You should always have both plagues up as blood dk. Blood Plague makes them do 10% less damage to you, and Frost Fever makes their attacks slower.

However I will use this as a reference point as I complete my Rotations for Release. AOE seems like it's gonna be an annoyance after all  :Stick Out Tongue: 

*edit* 
for the record, I'm basing my build rotation around http://elitistjerks.com/f72/t125290-...e_tanking_4_x/ and the builds they recommend. I did like the idea of free interrupts obviously since i don't have to worry about casting them anymore  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I was skeptical about Lichbourne myself, but then I also considered solo tanking. Who better to heal you if not yourself  :Smile: 
If there is another build you would want me to base my rotation on than that, let me know.

----------


## kickmydog

> 2. Try mving raptor strike to last step of rotation, should work fine.
> 3. Point the mouse on terrain, trap ll not launch if you mouseover a enemy to avoid target switch while clicking
> 5. I should add a spellid blacklist on tranquilizing shot, do you remember the buff name of those cats after jump?
> 7. Last verison of PQR already support the molten feather buff
> 9. Usualy you can use rapid fire 3-4 times before reach any boss. Dont think is needed to reserve it, but you can make a trash rotation removing rapid fire from list.
> 
> Numbers without reply need coding.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:34 PM ----------
> ...


The buff they get is ...

Reckless Leap - Spell - World of Warcraft
Reckless Leap - Spell - World of Warcraft

Reckless Leap there is a 10 and 25 man version of it.

----------


## diesall

a few iideas for improvements: 
--more macro manual rotation slots, or at least a way of telling which key is down(not modifiers). I have about 14 rotations(using a messed up list of weird hooks and psuedo code, which makes editing it a nightmare)

--the interruption list being xml instead of hardcoded, i have about 50 spells i have on my interrupt priority list, hand entering them on every update is tedious and perhaps a manual(mashable macro) /auto mode toggle for interrupts , to make interrupt rotations on raid bosses easier

----------


## DKVance73

> He really doesn't have outbreak or icy touch anywhere in there?
> 
> You should always have both plagues up as blood dk. Blood Plague makes them do 10% less damage to you, and Frost Fever makes their attacks slower.
> 
> However I will use this as a reference point as I complete my Rotations for Release. AOE seems like it's gonna be an annoyance after all 
> 
> *edit* 
> for the record, I'm basing my build rotation around Blood | DK endgame tanking [4.x] - Elitist Jerks and the builds they recommend. I did like the idea of free interrupts obviously since i don't have to worry about casting them anymore 
> 
> ...


Yeah the Icy Touch and Outbreak don't fire off no matter where I put it in that rotation. And I tried an AOE one but no matter what it would either just keep firing Blood Boil and skip Pestillence or vice versa. At least this will help you. I only use it for soloing instances/bosses and it keeps my alive. But nothing more, hence why I put it here to see if experts like you could help out  :Smile:

----------


## bu_ba_911

Ok i'm 90% sure I have everything I want in this thing now. It's working quite well on mobs, haven't given it another trial run in a heroic yet though.... but do you guys mind if I just post all my rotations for DK together? Gonna be a pain to get each individual ability outside of my mess of an XML file..... Or would you prefer I somehow extract each ability and post it in a code block?

---------- Post added at 03:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:32 PM ----------

alright here yall go

http://www.mediafire.com/?p683z5t13knl3x9

Doesn't seem as fluid as my Unholy I released, but that's probably because of so many checks I put into it in order for this thing to not just spam all of your ****s away haha

Modifiers are as follows: 
Hold Shift- Pauses the entire rotation allowing you to cast things such as Death and Decay, Raise Dead, Raise Ally, etc off of your bar
Hold Control- Death Grips whoever you are currently hovering your Mouse over (IE an add you lost threat to and is running towards the ****ing mage)
Hold Alt- Dark Command, works exactly the same as Death Grip with Mouseover

Currently have to run out, but will go more in detail what this thing does when i get back.

*edit*
Heart Strike casts under these two circumstance. You have 2 blood ****s, or blade barrier isn't currently up.
Blood Boil works the exact same way for the AOE rotation.
Death Strike will cast under these two circumstances. You have under 50% health. You currently don't have Blood Shield.
**** Tap will only be cast if WotN procced, or you are currently under 50% health.

I left it up to the users discretion when to cast Icebound Fortitude, Dark Simulacrum, Vampiric Blood, Lichbourne and Dancing **** Weapon. (In another release I may add a death coil ability that checks if you currently have Lichborne on you and then casts Death Coil on yourself if you do.)

Those abilities I've described are the bread and butter of Blood DK's and survival, and that seemed the best way to conserve ****s and get the most out of the ability themselves. If you have issues with how that are working let me know  :Big Grin:

----------


## DKVance73

> Ok i'm 90% sure I have everything I want in this thing now. It's working quite well on mobs, haven't given it another trial run in a heroic yet though.... but do you guys mind if I just post all my rotations for DK together? Gonna be a pain to get each individual ability outside of my mess of an XML file..... Or would you prefer I somehow extract each ability and post it in a code block?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:32 PM ----------
> 
> alright here yall go
> 
> DKFrostUnholyBlood.zip
> 
> Doesn't seem as fluid as my Unholy I released, but that's probably because of so many checks I put into it in order for this thing to not just spam all of your ****s away haha
> ...


I tried it and the AOE rotation seems "off" as if it's not gathering the mobs quick enough, but that may be just me being a noob. LOL.

----------


## bu_ba_911

Are you using the pause to first cast death and decay? That should be the only thing u need to gather them, and there currently isn't any way to do a Death and Decay on mouseover.

About to go edit my post and explain how i set this thing up so people understand it  :Smile:

----------


## DKVance73

> Are you using the pause to first cast death and decay? That should be the only thing u need to gather them, and there currently isn't any way to do a Death and Decay on mouseover.
> 
> About to go edit my post and explain how i set this thing up so people understand it


Ok cool, so start the rotation, hit shift to pause, drop DnD and then shift again to start it?

----------


## bu_ba_911

Nah, you hold shift, cast dnd and then release shift

holding shift is telling PQR to cast no spell, so you then have time to do things the rotation would otherwise not allow you to do because it's spamming so much....

i have my DnD set to Shift+middle click, so that ways when i hold shift to stop PQR i only need ot middle click in order to click DnD  :Smile: 

fyi i recommend Normal rotation for anything under 4 mobs, anything 4 mobs and higher i recommend aoe rotation

*edit*

if anyone has suggestions or ideas please share them

i plan on using this to gear up my DK and don't wanna look/be fail haha

I haven't tanked since Wrath days so my methodoligy might be wrong in how i constructed my idea of a good priority queue and such

----------


## JIMMYF

Hello, fail Apparatus of Khaz'goroth, what could be the problem?

local buff ,_,_, TPCount = UnitAura ("player", "titanic power")
local CD = GetItemCooldown ("68 972")

if buff ~ = nil then
if CD ~ = true and TPCount == 5 and UnitHealth ("target")> = 300 000 then
return true
end
end

----------


## DKVance73

> Hello, fail Apparatus of Khaz'goroth, what could be the problem?
> 
> local buff ,_,_, TPCount = UnitAura ("player", "titanic power")
> local CD = GetItemCooldown ("68 972")
> 
> if buff ~ = nil then
> if CD ~ = true and TPCount == 5 and UnitHealth ("target")> = 300 000 then
> return true
> end
> end


Yeah I took mine out of my rotations and just manually click to activate it, it doesn't work all the time.

----------


## sheuron

Protection Warrior:

- Hold the aggro! logic changed. Rotation will pause if target of target is a TANK and is not you

Fury Warrior:

- Sunder armor: fixed 5 seconds delay, was not working as should

Hunter MM:

- Tranquilizing Shot now have a blacklisted spell list (only one at this moment)
- Rapid Fire is casted if Aimed Shot cast time is > 1.8 sec
- Raptor strike will not attack again if steady shot is in range
- Hold down LEFT CONTROL to cast Scatter Shot at mouseover

Holy Priest:

Noticed main problem healing raids is the rotation is too fast. Because human reaction is slower we heal everyone till mana is gone and other healers in raid waste their mana overhealing. No idea how to fix that but is fun being top healing meters always  :Big Grin: 

xeron080911PQRProfiles.zip

----------


## kickmydog

> Protection Warrior:
> 
> - Hold the aggro! logic changed. Rotation will pause if target of target is a TANK and is not you
> 
> Fury Warrior:
> 
> - Sunder armor: fixed 5 seconds delay, was not working as should
> 
> Hunter MM:
> ...


I just tried this new hunter rotation, there seems to be a problem with it however, it just sits there and auto shoots, along with casting misdirection on my pet over and over again. I do have the glyph. If i remove misdirection from the rotation it still just autoshoots.

I'm not sure what is is trying to do, but I keep getting spammed with "You can't do that yet"

----------


## momo1029

> I just tried this new hunter rotation, there seems to be a problem with it however, it just sits there and auto shoots, along with casting misdirection on my pet over and over again. I do have the glyph. If i remove misdirection from the rotation it still just autoshoots.
> 
> I'm not sure what is is trying to do, but I keep getting spammed with "You can't do that yet"



doesn't work on target dummy
you need to find a real mob

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

> Hello, fail Apparatus of Khaz'goroth, what could be the problem?
> 
> local buff ,_,_, TPCount = UnitAura ("player", "titanic power")
> local CD = GetItemCooldown ("68 972")
> 
> if buff ~ = nil then
> if CD ~ = true and TPCount == 5 and UnitHealth ("target")> = 300 000 then
> return true
> end
> end


take the space out between 68 972 to start with.

mine works flawlessly. make sure your target has 300,000+ health. dont test on dummy. i use mine for pvp bound to recklessness, blood fury, sweeping strikes, retaliation and inner rage. famous warrior 1shot macro auto procced at 5 stacks its pure win. 

i make the hp @ >50,000hp.

----------


## kickmydog

> doesn't work on target dummy
> you need to find a real mob


Why an earth would it not worth on a dummy, the previous ones did!

----------


## kclux

> Why an earth would it not worth on a dummy, the previous ones did!


That is because of the combat checks that are being executed and the dummy is not a real enemy targetting you to fight back. I really love how Sheuron does those checks but not being able to use a target dummy is the only reason that makes me hesitate from using them. Maybe there is a way around that ?

----------


## tawing

can someone make a battle trance for me please when it proc it will use heroic strike ty

----------


## onya

Here's my attempt at an elemental shaman profile. A lot of this is modified from kezzin86's resto stuff.

Hold down shift to pause the rotation so you can manually fire off bloodlust or your fire ele.

Ctrl to fire Call of the Elements.

Will hex your focus if you set a focus.


SHAMAN_Abilities.xml
SHAMAN_Rotations.xml

----------


## JIMMYF

> take the space out between 68 972 to start with.
> 
> mine works flawlessly. make sure your target has 300,000+ health. dont test on dummy. i use mine for pvp bound to recklessness, blood fury, sweeping strikes, retaliation and inner rage. famous warrior 1shot macro auto procced at 5 stacks its pure win. 
> 
> i make the hp @ >50,000hp.


as I understand, if you use it in pvp you need to change on 50000 300 000 hp?
10x!!

----------


## bu_ba_911

for pvp you could just remove the health requirement permanently so it'll just cast no matter who's targeted

----------


## frII

Sheuron!
One question!
Could u please remind me,how to turn off in Fury rotation auto usage of tricket?
I guess it's in the code somewhere.

----------


## vorn10

@Sheuron
Yeah i have same problem with holy spec in raids. Didnt try it yet cuz dont have time and im little lazy, i thought about to lower xx>hp in spells, like cast ONLY "heal" between 60-100%. Ofc support spells too like PoM or if 4+ targets below 65% cast PoH. Lower flash heals to hmm 35%? Will try it in this week.
Or maybe stop healing when raid is above 85%? At that point heal only tanks? I think there should be more rules. Another for tanks and another for raid. Like keep renew on tanks all time and heal them until 95%, heal rest of raid until 80-85%. With so fast reaction we should just support, not main healing ;p

EDIT and something is wrong with latest version of holy cuz it stucking

----------


## Chrisant

> Holy Priest:
> 
> Noticed main problem healing raids is the rotation is too fast. Because human reaction is slower we heal everyone till mana is gone and other healers in raid waste their mana overhealing. No idea how to fix that but is fun being top healing meters always 
> 
> xeron080911PQRProfiles.zip


I healed a Full BWD with you profile and i can say that its amazing... anyway, some ajusts need to be done in order to make a better use of mana... , just a tip for those trying to heal raids.. Turn the bot Off ... let others healers heal .. .then turn the bot on again... thats the way i found to keep my mana up... other tip i can tell, you have 2 options using your shadowfiend... or you use with 70% mana trying to use it again on the same fight, or change ir to use when you are at 30% mana... anyway... fantastic Job!

----------


## Xelper

For those that are say it doesn't, it does work on a Target Dummy. You can either start it then cast the first attack yourself or just turn off the Require Combat option.

----------


## supermann

> Protection Warrior:
> 
> - Hold the aggro! logic changed. Rotation will pause if target of target is a TANK and is not you
> 
> Fury Warrior:
> 
> - Sunder armor: fixed 5 seconds delay, was not working as should
> 
> Hunter MM:
> ...



doesnt work 4 me, when chakra is up it stopped healing, maybe because german client ?

----------


## jnnimot

> Here's my attempt at an elemental shaman profile. A lot of this is modified from kezzin86's resto stuff.
> 
> Hold down shift to pause the rotation so you can manually fire off bloodlust or your fire ele.
> 
> Ctrl to fire Call of the Elements.
> 
> Will hex your focus if you set a focus.


Can we get these files approved, or can you send them direct... i've been looking for an ele shammy!!

----------


## kickmydog

> That is because of the combat checks that are being executed and the dummy is not a real enemy targetting you to fight back. I really love how Sheuron does those checks but not being able to use a target dummy is the only reason that makes me hesitate from using them. Maybe there is a way around that ?


It also breaks the rotation on certain other targets like "Hakkar chains" in Zul'Grub. Does it really need those combat checks?

----------


## kclux

> For those that are say it doesn't, it does work on a Target Dummy. You can either start it then cast the first attack yourself or just turn off the Require Combat option.


The ones that say it doesn't work on a Target Dummy use Sheuron's profiles and there it doesn't work for me either no matter if the Require Combat Option is on or off . I believe it is because of the UnitAffectingCombat which does not work with the Target Dummy it seems. It works just fine then on normal mobs.

And just to clarify it, I am NOT complaining. I think Sheuron does a great job with his profiles and the approach he does there is really good, wondering though if it would be possible to make it work with a Dummy too.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Can we get these files approved, or can you send them direct... i've been looking for an ele shammy!!


yea i'm with you. last night i was about to start looking into ele sham when i saw him post lol. now i'm waiting to take his as the skeleton layout and build my own around it to save me time  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Xelper

I do all of my testing on target dummys  :Smile: 

Unless the profile implements some other sort of UnitAffectingCombat check... maybe on the Dummy? I'm not sure. The internal check is simply if the player or the player's pet is in combat.

----------


## onya

> yea i'm with you. last night i was about to start looking into ele sham when i saw him post lol. now i'm waiting to take his as the skeleton layout and build my own around it to save me time


uploaded to mediafire and edited post.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> uploaded to mediafire and edited post.


ty, gonna look at it now

----------


## Amiyumi

> Protection Warrior:
> 
> - Hold the aggro! logic changed. Rotation will pause if target of target is a TANK and is not you
> 
> Fury Warrior:
> 
> - Sunder armor: fixed 5 seconds delay, was not working as should
> 
> Hunter MM:
> ...


MM hunter That that except a Misdirection doesn't work for me
Like all the name of spells would alter for Ru-ru

----------


## googlebee

> For those that are say it doesn't, it does work on a Target Dummy. You can either start it then cast the first attack yourself or just turn off the Require Combat option.


Uhh sometimes this is true Xelper, but try it with Sheurons profiles, they simply don't work on target dummies without or without combat option. And if they do , then perhaps it has something to do with something else, cause they dont work for me ><

Thanks for getting back to me btw =p

----------


## kickmydog

> I do all of my testing on target dummys 
> 
> Unless the profile implements some other sort of UnitAffectingCombat check... maybe on the Dummy? I'm not sure. The internal check is simply if the player or the player's pet is in combat.


It was working on dummies before, but then I switched to the new version and it didn't, once it started doing a lot of checking for combat and stuff like that.

----------


## bu_ba_911

googlebee.... sheuron has the UnitAffectingCombat crap on all his things haha. It might be to avoid hitting CC'ed targets, only thing I could think of as to why it's there, or to not pull random mobs after you just have killed one..... hmm now that i think about it.... maybe i should start adding it to my own skills lol

 :Smile:

----------


## sheuron

This code may be useful for all class, need testing. The objetive is to make rotations functional out of combat for buffs and avoid auto attack atrgets out of combat or with any immunity buff.

- Disable "Require Combat for Auto Mode" on settings
- Make a ability named "--- offensive spells ---", spell id 0, delay 0



```
local buff = { 642, 45438, 31224, 23920, 33786, 19263, 97417, 97977 }
local mob = { "Training Dummy", "Raider's Training Dummy", "Twisted Spirit", "Amani´shi Hatcher", "Hakkar's Chains" }
local noaggromobs = nil
local immunity = nil

for i,v in ipairs(buff) do
  if UnitBuffID("target",v) then immunity = 1 end
end

for i,v in ipairs(mob) do
  if UnitName("target") == v then noaggromobs = 1 end
end

if UnitIsDead("target")
or SpellIsTargeting()
or immunity
or UnitCanAttack("player","target") == nil
or (UnitAffectingCombat("target") == nil and noaggromobs == nil)
then return true end
```

This is an example how your ability list should look like:

Arcane Brilliance
Mage Armor
--- offensive spells ---
Arcane Missiles
Arcane Barrage
Arcane Blast
....

----------


## wuzbob

Anyone doing a disc priest profile?

----------


## bu_ba_911

-----DOWNLOAD-------

UPDATED DK Rotations:
DKUnholyBloodFix.zip

NEW PQR1013+ ONLY
Download for DK:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/ovkd5v...t_PQR_1013.zip

---------Change log---------
NEW:
Added Info into each Profile so you can see what the keybinds are  :Smile: 

Blood:
*Added a check against all ranks of Will of the Necropolis for leveling DK's to be able to use my Ru-ne Tap (Proc) ability
*Added Crimson Surge into the Abilities list (Both ranks)
---> This will cast before anything else (it's free) only if you are within range of your target (so you don't look like an idiot running after some1 casting it  :Stick Out Tongue: )

Blood AOE: 
**NOTE* AOE Rotation is only recommended when facing 4+ Mobs. Heart Strike hits a total of 3 Mobs. Keep that in mind while tanking. Blood Boil is better for AOE Threat when facing 4+ Mobs. Change rotations when needed
*Changed Pestilence to only cast when holding RIGHT Alt key

Frost and Unholy:
*Added the abilities for DG and Chains using Mouseover, but did not change the rotations. So if you are used to them only casting on target leave as is. If you want to be able to cast DG and Chains on Mouseover, swap them out  :Smile:  (FYI.... freaking awesome in PVP)

Can't think of any more changes. Please report any bugs either on here or through PM, I will fix them asap. Tested Blood the most since that's what I changed the most, but doesn't mean my changes haven't broken something I wasn't testing  :Stick Out Tongue: 


List of Modifiers:
Blood Single:
Left Shift- Pause
Left Control- Death Grip
Left Alt- Dark Command
Right Alt- Rune Strike Spam

Blood AOE:
Left Shift- Pause
Left Control- Death Grip
Left Alt- Dark Command
Right Alt- Pestilence

*Will update the rest later when not busy, you can easily just check the rotations, i leave modifier abilities at the top*

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

currently doing an a affliction lock pvp rotation. at the moment it is bullsh*t good and im liking ALOT. posting soon.

----------


## snippetsr

> currently doing an a affliction lock pvp rotation. at the moment it is bullsh*t good and im liking ALOT. posting soon.



Cant wait mate

----------


## sheuron

Updated profiles:

WARRIOR, PREIST, HUNTER, MAGE

- All profiles work on training dummy again
- Rotation will not dismount you or interrupt drinking
- Some keybinds may change. See included text file

xeron090911PQRProfiles.zip

----------


## Sivers

> Coming up with a revised version of my Blood DK rotation..... Found a not so fatal but entirely annoying flaw that hung it up sometimes....... Gonna be adding a couple other things as well.... Soon as I have them tested I will release...
> 
> 
> Does anyone want me to add the UnitAffectingCombat thing to all my tanking stuff? So you don't accidentally pull another group right after u killed one?
> 
> *edit*
> 
> also fixed Horn of Winter........ <3
> Was always curious why it never worked, finally looked at it haha
> ...


this is amazing! does what it needs to do. I will try it for soloing older content and see how it works, should be even better.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> this is amazing! does what it needs to do. I will try it for soloing older content and see how it works, should be even better.


thank you lol, been waiting on pins and needles for some1 to finally critique it haha. it's been running so much smoother for me than the first one, but i don't know how other people tank haha. I'm so happy it works for you at least  :Big Grin: 


@sheuron..... lovin it man, keep up the good work and keep giving me ideas to steal  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zemnexx

I have been getting this weird bug that occurs only on my Enhancement Shaman, I try and set a focus and have set up an ability for Focus Wind Shear, but it bugs out my UI saying ElvUI has been blocked from an action only available to the Blizzard UI, and then PQR stops working all together till I reload the UI. Yet if I remove that focus ability, it doesn't do it, does anyone have any clue what this is?

Update: Never mind, turns out it was a coding problem, even though it didn't present itself as such since there was no LUA errors, I thought it was a conflict with my UI and PQR that just came up. So yeah, just a heads up that this can happen.

----------


## Kezzin86

Hey sheuron,

I took a look at your newest update for your hunter/mage/warrior/priest rotations and was very impressed. I was wondering if you could try to streamline the shaman profiles to work as they do. Mounting, drinking, etc is an issue for me. If not i can try to copy what you did to make it work XD.

Anyways, + rep man! Looks great.

----------


## Lofty

Does anyone have a PVP rotation for feral they wouldn't mind sharing?

Gave the PVE one a go, and altho it works, would love one targeted for just PVP.

----------


## GRB

Sheron Profiles dont work on dummys due the fact he uses UnitAffectingCombat("target") instead of UnitAffectingComba("player") and the dummys are never in combat even tho when its you attacking them or anyone else. Just a tip. And googlebee, about the pm i send you, ur the only one that replyed, so i quited the idea.

EDIT: Ok on last profiles from sheron he changed that piece of code, so it can now work on dummys.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Ok, I finally got my Resto Druid rotation working. Press Shift to use tranquility. 
> Abilities 
> 
> ```
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><DRUID><Ability><Name>Rake</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1822</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local rake, _, _, _, _, _, raketimer = UnitDebuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 1822, &quot;PLAYER&quot;)
> 
> 
> if rake ~= nil then
> 	if raketimer - GetTime() &lt; 3 then
> ...


Okay maybe a great profile up to 75, but after that and 85+ you need to use other spells than just spam Rejuvenation. And it only spams Regrowth when tank is below 30%hp and ignores the rest of the group. No AOE-heals what so ever. Is there a working resto-druid profile out there? Because this one doesnt work.

----------


## cokx

Sheron Holypriest is bugged, it doestn use the instant heal on shakra

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Sheron Profiles dont work on dummys due the fact he uses UnitAffectingCombat("target") instead of UnitAffectingComba("player") and the dummys are never in combat even tho when its you attacking them or anyone else. Just a tip. And googlebee, about the pm i send you, ur the only one that replyed, so i quited the idea.
> 
> EDIT: Ok on last profiles from sheron he changed that piece of code, so it can now work on dummys.


i can think of a few situations where you wouldn't want to attack a target not affected by combat...... CC...... Nearby mobs not currently pulled.... especially as a tank


Name: Target In Combat Check
SpellID: 0
Target: Target
LUA Code:


```
if UnitAffectingCombat("target") == nil then
return true
end
```

if you are like me and don't like pulling extra mobs as soon as your current group is done (especially as dps in a raid) then throw this at the top of your rotation to just do a blanket cancel of all attacks on targets not in combat....

----------


## GRB

> i can think of a few situations where you wouldn't want to attack a target not affected by combat...... CC...... Nearby mobs not currently pulled.... especially as a tank
> 
> 
> Name: Target In Combat Check
> SpellID: 0
> Target: Target
> LUA Code:
> 
> 
> ...


Actually with the UnitAffectingCombat("player") if theres CC's around you, as soon as you finish the ones that were alive u get out of combat, so the bot stops, not attacking any cc's or nearby units. This is pretty much tested with my rogue profile that goes stealthed as soon as you get out of combat, and never ever attacked any cc'ed or nearby mobs.

----------


## CryptoCombat

Using 

```
/startattack
```

in the macro section of your scripts is crude and causes the player to automatically target and start attacking the next nearest creature, meaning you have to constantly disable and re-enable. Better form would be to use this:

```
if (Conditions for an attack) then
     RunMacroText("/startattack")
     return true
end
```

Please take this into consideration. I use it in all my profiles.

----------


## Sivers

> thank you lol, been waiting on pins and needles for some1 to finally critique it haha. it's been running so much smoother for me than the first one, but i don't know how other people tank haha. I'm so happy it works for you at least 
> 
> 
> @sheuron..... lovin it man, keep up the good work and keep giving me ideas to steal


yeah it does fine on its own, my only thing with it so far is it seems to spam Pestilence in AoE mode rather than say, pest then BB (or even better, pest then Heart Strike since it's a cleave). should only re-pestilence if it sees a new target without diseases on it (this way we can assume it's a fresh group of mobs).

very good though.

----------


## supermann

fixed the holy probs @ xerons awesome profiles by myselve, put arcane torrent out, changed direction in the rotation, now its: I.M.B.A.^^

----------


## cokx

doesnt work for me, still bugged chakra

----------


## bu_ba_911

> yeah it does fine on its own, my only thing with it so far is it seems to spam Pestilence in AoE mode rather than say, pest then BB (or even better, pest then Heart Strike since it's a cleave). should only re-pestilence if it sees a new target without diseases on it (this way we can assume it's a fresh group of mobs).
> 
> very good though.


Yea I had forgotten pest didn't have an 8 second CD or anything.... I've put BB in front of Pest on my own build for the fast threat then pest afterwards, but I don't haven't found a better way after to avoid pest. What I end up doing is having AOE rotation on until pest happens, then quick switch to normal tank rotation.

@CrysisMK2

I decided to do just that for all my DK rotations.

----------


## sheuron

> doesnt work for me, still bugged chakra


english client?

----------


## cokx

yes english client

----------


## kickmydog

Any suggestion on how to code a range check for pets. Basically I want to bot to skip using kill command if the pet is not in range of a target. When I use the current BM rotation in pvp, it someone sticks and just attempts to use kill command while the pet is chasing a target, but the pet is not in range so kill command doesn't go off.

----------


## sheuron

> yes english client


no idea, just healed full BWD flawless

----------


## paveley

Sheuron your holy profile is godlike, i have a question tho...how do you do at Chimearon ? =P

----------


## cokx

ok i just had to restart wow

----------


## sheuron

> Sheuron your holy profile is godlike, i have a question tho...how do you do at Chimearon ? =P


I usualy disable rotation on trash before chimaeron to warm up.

I think i found the way to save some mana on raids. replace Holy: Renew with this code:



```
local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")

if mytarget < 95 
and UnitBuffID("target", 139) == nil 
and (UnitGroupRolesAssigned("target") == "TANK" or UnitBuffID("player", 81206))
then return true end
```

Will only use renew if target is tank or Chakra Sanctuary is active

----------


## snippetsr

> Does anyone have a PVP rotation for feral they wouldn't mind sharing?
> 
> Gave the PVE one a go, and altho it works, would love one targeted for just PVP.


Would be lovely if anyone could share

----------


## trulygangster

If only there was a way to cast Hunters mark on targets that have been switched to itll cast it on the first target you select but when you select another it just keeps on with the rotation not casting it again.

----------


## kickmydog

> If only there was a way to cast Hunters mark on targets that have been switched to itll cast it on the first target you select but when you select another it just keeps on with the rotation not casting it again.


That's odd mine will cast upon changing targets. Check teh hunter's mark "delay".

----------


## trulygangster

Huh..The delay is 0 idk..But when i switch targets it starts as if hunters mark isnt even there and goes on casting everysingle other spell lol

----------


## Xelper

> Using 
> 
> ```
> /startattack
> ```
> 
> in the macro section of your scripts is crude and causes the player to automatically target and start attacking the next nearest creature, meaning you have to constantly disable and re-enable. Better form would be to use this:
> 
> ```
> ...


The actions section is only executed if the code does return true and all conditions for casting the ability are met. It is executed via RunMacroText... Am I missing something?

----------


## frII

*sheuron*
The bot still useing by it self the trinket.
In last update u added it the rotation editor,i've removed it but PRQ still useing it.Tell me please,how to disable it?

----------


## sheuron

> *sheuron*
> The bot still useing by it self the trinket.
> In last update u added it the rotation editor,i've removed it but PRQ still useing it.Tell me please,how to disable it?


Which rotation?

----------


## CryptoCombat

> The actions section is only executed if the code does return true and all conditions for casting the ability are met. It is executed via RunMacroText... Am I missing something?


I'm aware. The reason I say that is: when you use 

```
/startattack
```

in an always true ability, it causes you to spam attack everything in sight, which defeats the purpose of a rotation bot, and is highly annoying. Using it inside a conditional means it's not going to go 'rambo'. So while the actions in essence does the same thing, that trick keeps people's minds on putting it in abilities with conditionals. Savvy?

----------


## Luciferozzy

For druids

Is it posible to cast Lifebloom on focus and recast it if its not 3 stack or 3 sec left on it.
and when you are in treeoflife form it should cast on every body ?

----------


## KuRIoS

> Why is r.u.n.e censored here?


Sorry this was my bad - some people were trying to do some stuff that we didn't want and I had to censor some stuff, unfortunately I messed up and censored rune instead of the sentence that should have been censored - in which rune was part of. 
It should be fixed now, sorry for ANY INCONVENIENCE THIS HAVE CAUSED... *PURELY MY FAULT*

ON TOPIC: THIS thread is awesome - The members from the OwnedCore community is really working together and helping eachother out. I have gone through some of the last pages and added rep to some of you that are helping as that is what we really want to see and I hope we will see you in the shoutbawx soon. Great tool xelper 35 rep from me.

----------


## kickmydog

> Huh..The delay is 0 idk..But when i switch targets it starts as if hunters mark isnt even there and goes on casting everysingle other spell lol


Is hunter's mark high up in the rotation list? Are you MM with marked for death, because it will not put up hunters mark if marked for death procs.

---------- Post added at 12:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:00 PM ----------




> Any suggestion on how to code a range check for pets. Basically I want to bot to skip using kill command if the pet is not in range of a target. When I use the current BM rotation in pvp, it someone sticks and just attempts to use kill command while the pet is chasing a target, but the pet is not in range so kill command doesn't go off.


Xelper do you have any ideas on this one?

----------


## CrazyCactuaR

> Is hunter's mark high up in the rotation list? Are you MM with marked for death, because it will not put up hunters mark if marked for death procs.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:00 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Xelper do you have any ideas on this one?


If you can, do a range check of Growl, Kill Command does not have a check. So if Growl is in range, do kc.

----------


## sheuron

Latest changes on Holy priest profile:

- Target is not locked anymore, you can target enemy while healing friends
- If you target or mouseover a friend will focus on him ignoring other players

The new mechanic is useful if you are assigned as healer to an specific tank on a raid or want to give dispel priority an specific player, just target him.

Things to take in consideration:

* When fight ends, rotation pause to allow you drink or ressurection, if any player is low hp you will need manually heal him
* You need to pay attention where is you mouse pointer, could heal unwanted target

xeronpriest100911PQRProfiles.zip

----------


## KuRIoS

Seeing as I, and the staff team, have been neglecting this post (_Sorry_) I Just went through the 85 pages and added together a list to make it easier for all to see what we have and where we have it. 
IF you want this changed then let me know and I will edit it.. 

Please do not stress if your rotation/script is set as "testing" when it should have been "tested" - I have marked them according to the replies in this thread so hopefully it is correct. An author saying it works flawlessly does not make it tested  :Wink: 

ALSO XELPER add it to your main post and edit it as you wish or I can do that if you want?!. *


Currently Supported Classes and Specs:*


Fully Supported/Awesome
Partially Tested/Potentially Awesome
Not Really Tested/Potential Failure


Death Knight
Frost – By Diesal http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2122474 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)
Frost – By Gorthok http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2118352 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)
Frost + Unholy – By Bu_ba_911 http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2126013
Blood – By Bu_ba_911 http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2126435


Druid
Feral Cat – By AdamZZ http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2121138
Feral cat/bear combo – (PVE) By googlebee http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2121827
Hunter
Marksmanship – By Sheuron http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2126512


Mage
Arcane – By Crystal_tech http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2107843
Arcane – By n1bl3r http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2109251
Frost – (pvp) By Sheuron http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2124737
Arcane – By Sheuron http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2123727
Frost – By CrysisMK2 http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2124618


Paladin
Retribution (Single Target and AOE) **From Xelper*
Protection (Single Target and AOE) **From Xelper*


Priest
Shadow - **From Xelper (Note: Thanks mentally)*.
Holy (Healing) –by Sheuron http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2126976
Shadow – by mentally (not sure if this is in the program) http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2125384


Rogue
assassination – By arons4 http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2113020
Assassination – By snapple38 http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2113076


Shaman
elemental – By Sheuron http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2120004


Warlock.
Destruction **From Xelper (Note: thanks crystal_tech)*
Demonology **From Xelper (Note: thanks crystal_tech)*
Affliction (Normal and AOE). **From Xelper (Note: thanks crystal_tech)*


Warrior
Fury - PVE, Single and AOE **From Xelper*
Arms - PVP **From Xelper*
Protection - Single and AOE **From Xelper*
All – By Sheuron (cleanup/tweak) http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2126512

----------


## Unasrage

Wow Tks for this Kurlos  :Wink: 
i been meaning to do this myself sent a pm to Xelper to ask permission to do it but dint get a reply so i guess he must have missed it =) i bet he get tons of Pm's since this is just amazing tool  :Big Grin: 

btw the shaman healing profile is working decently and the holy paladin is decent to, the druud resto.. it's.. buggy  :Stick Out Tongue: 

anyways tk u for the compilation m8

----------


## Ninjaderp

Thanks alot for putting all that together Kurios! +rep to you sir

----------


## GRB

@Kurios,

You clearly missed the post on page 71 with an assasination rogue, and on a further page with an updated better version.

----------


## kickmydog

> If you can, do a range check of Growl, Kill Command does not have a check. So if Growl is in range, do kc.


I tried



```
if IsSpellInRange("Growl","target") == 1
  return true
end
```

However, this totally broke the rotation.

----------


## snapple38

Post # 401 on page 27 has a 20k dps in 359 gear Combat Rogue rotation  :Wink:  .

Thank for consolidating KuRlos, makes it much easier.

----------


## CryptoCombat

> I tried
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if IsSpellInRange("Growl","target") == 1 then
>   return true
> end
> ```
> ...


Also, you need to use the following args: IsSpellInRange(Spell-number-in-spellbook, "pet", "target"), where Spell-number-in-spellbook is the index of that spell in the pet spellbook, starting at the top left, and going down, then right. So for me it'd be 9.

----------


## kickmydog

> Also, you need to use the following args: IsSpellInRange(Spell-number-in-spellbook, "pet", "target"), where Spell-number-in-spellbook is the index of that spell in the pet spellbook, starting at the top left, and going down, then right. So for me it'd be 9.


Is there no better way, not that I have tested the method you have offered, because this will differ on almost every single pet due to different abilities. Growl is never in the same spot on the spellbook.

edit, I just tried your method, but replacing "Spell-number-in-spellbook" with "Growl" this seems to make it work.



```
if IsSpellInRange("Growl","pet","target") == 1 then
  return true
end
```

----------


## sheuron

Updated profiles

WARRIOR, PRIEST, HUNTER, MAGE

xeron110911PQRProfiles.zip

- Holy priest profile should work now also on non english clients

----------


## CryptoCombat

Here's something nice to add as your first ability:

Name: Mounted
SpellID: 0
Delay: 0
LUA:

```
if IsMounted() then
    return true
end
```

This prevents any action while you're mounted =)

----------


## Xelper

Thanks a lot Kur! I will add that to the main post tonight... I will probably add a note to have people PM me a link to their profile post this way people can give out rep to the profile creators.

----------


## Unasrage

> Latest changes on Holy priest profile:
> 
> - Target is not locked anymore, you can target enemy while healing friends
> - If you target or mouseover a friend will focus on him ignoring other players
> 
> The new mechanic is useful if you are assigned as healer to an specific tank on a raid or want to give dispel priority an specific player, just target him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ZOMG.. i love you man this made Baleroc piss easy to heal  :Big Grin:  tk u so mucth!!!

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

can some pro please help me out with adding Slow(31589) to my rough Arcane pvp rotation? just need it to apply Slow to my target if its not there already, and to re-apply when it falls off.

thanks heaps, i really appreciate it!

----------


## bu_ba_911

Name: Slow
Spell ID: 31589
Target: Target
Delay: 500

Lua Code:


```
local Slow = UnitDebuffID("target", 31589)

if Slow == nil then
return true
end
```

didn't test, but it should work  :Smile: 

just throw this in your rotation in the proper place, and whenever it runs this check it'll check if it's up, if it is it moves on, if not it casts slow.... Didn't Sheuron already have a slow though?

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

> Name: Slow
> Spell ID: 31589
> Target: Target
> Delay: 500
> 
> Lua Code:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


it works beautiful mate, thanks alot  :Smile: 

1 more small thing how could i get missile barrage to activate everytime it procs? just for pvp purposes.

----------


## bu_ba_911

I'm sorry to anyone who tried to use the ability i posted here lol im a complete and utter idiot when it comes to mages XD however look below for the proper code

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

> Name: Arcane Missile (Proc)
> Spell ID: 5143
> Delay: 500
> Target: Target
> Lua Code:
> 
> 
> ```
> local MB = UnitBuffID("player", 54486)
> ...


nah for some reason it wont cast it  :Frown:  weird.

and yea i had a typo in that post, *arcane missiles* not missile barrage lol, sry. but i think you knew what i meant anyway haha

----------


## DSentinus

What kind of DPS are you guys seeing using the Shadow Priest profile? and what ilvl? thanks.

----------


## snippetsr

Looking for a PVP profile for affliction warlock and feral druid. pvp being the keywords.

if anyone has made or would like to make im more the willing to get the info that you need

----------


## trulygangster

I must still be doing something wrong as i cannot get my hunter to cast hunters mark correctly. hell cast it on like 2 out of every 10 mobs i target any suggestions?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> nah for some reason it wont cast it  weird.
> 
> and yea i had a typo in that post, *arcane missiles* not missile barrage lol, sry. but i think you knew what i meant anyway haha


done watching the michigan game so ima jump on my mage now and give it a first hand test, soz about giving you faulty coding..... will see if i can fix and make an adjustment to it


GO BLUE!!!!!!!!!!!


*edit* Oh Schnaps! Since when did arcane barrage/arcane missiles change? haha it's been to long since i've been on my mage  :Stick Out Tongue: 

i gave you a code that would have worked with the old style of missile barrage XD i had no idea mages had changed  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Is there any stack of Arcane blast you would want to cast arcane missiles? or would you just want it to cast whenever it can?


@lost here you go, updated and tested. Will only cast at 3 or 4 AB stacks

Name: Arcane Missile (3 Stack)
Spell ID: 5143
Delay: 500
Target: Target
LUA Code:


```
local _,_,_,ABcount = UnitDebuffID("player", 30451)

if ABcount >= 3 then
return true
end
```

----------


## Xelper

Updated the main post with Kur's profiles list. Thanks again KuR. 

To any profile creators: I put a note in there, but just to reiterate, please PM me the link directly to your profile post so that I can link to your post and you can receive rep from anyone who thinks you did well. Please also be honest with how well you think it works, any issues, etc. The post is color coded to give people a good idea of how well things are working... if you feel you deserve a different color please PM me and explain why.

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

> done watching the michigan game so ima jump on my mage now and give it a first hand test, soz about giving you faulty coding..... will see if i can fix and make an adjustment to it
> 
> 
> GO BLUE!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *edit* Oh Schnaps! Since when did arcane barrage/arcane missiles change? haha it's been to long since i've been on my mage 
> 
> i gave you a code that would have worked with the old style of missile barrage XD i had no idea mages had changed 
> ...



hmm. 2 stack would be sweet. ut could you show me how i could knock it back to 1 if need be?  :Smile: 

u rock dude!

----------


## bu_ba_911

> hmm. 2 stack would be sweet. ut could you show me how i could knock it back to 1 if need be? 
> 
> u rock dude!


the >= 3 is the stack number you would want to cast arcane missiles on, so change that to whatever you want

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

> the >= 3 is the stack number you would want to cast arcane missiles on, so change that to whatever you want


ty so much

---------- Post added at 03:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:01 PM ----------




> the >= 3 is the stack number you would want to cast arcane missiles on, so change that to whatever you want


damnit lol. now the rotation wont go unless i arc blast manually first. if i put arc blast on top priority he just spams arc blast  :Frown:  this is my stupid luck right here, guarantee that ive stuffed something up.

edit: nvm, fixed it  :Smile:  kinda. just set it to 0. only way i can get it to work! it will do fine

----------


## Ninjaderp

Can anyone help me do a "safe in neutral AH" profile for my frostmage? Im sniping auctions, and im getting constantly attacked by a butthurt rogue so I think it would be perfect if the profile somehow could make me use every defensive armor & use trinket when needed as well as iceblock, its important it doesnt attack back since bruisers will attack you then. Cheers  :Smile:

----------


## R0w4n

> Updated profiles
> 
> WARRIOR, PRIEST, HUNTER, MAGE
> 
> xeron110911PQRProfiles.zip
> 
> - Holy priest profile should work now also on non english clients


Since it seems like *n1bl3r* isnt comming here anymore I see you have taken the task of keeping the arcane mage profile updated.
The single target profil is okay for dungeons but when it comes to really maximising the dps theres a few things that needs change:
1. You NEVER want to pop arcane power + cooldowns before you have 4 stacks of arcane blast!
2. You wanna use Flame Orb EVERY TIME its off cooldown!
3. You want to use Arcane Missiles BEFORE casting evocation! Its a waste to let 4 stacks of arcane blast run because you are evocating and then arcane missiles.
4. Arcane Power should ONLY be used every 2. minute TOGETHER with Mana Gem!

Looking forward to testing your new version.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Yeah Rowan has some valid points there.

----------


## sheuron

A piece of code useful for all ranged dps class. Make a new ability called "extreme laziness" and place on top your abilities list:

OBJETIVE: If you dont have any target, this will choose the tank target.



```
if GetNumPartyMembers() > 0 and UnitInRaid("player") == nil then

local heisthetank = nil

for i = 1, GetNumPartyMembers(), 1 do
  if UnitGroupRolesAssigned("party"..tostring(i)) == "TANK" then heisthetank = "party"..tostring(i) end
end

if heisthetank and UnitExists("target") == nil 
and UnitAffectingCombat(heisthetank) 
and UnitAffectingCombat(heisthetank.."target") 
and UnitIsDead(heisthetank.."target") == nil
and UnitCanAttack("player",heisthetank.."target")
then TargetUnit(heisthetank.."target") end

end
```

----------


## cokx

Hey, can someone help me and find the error?
Its a Disc PVP Profile
Profiles.rar

----------


## AdamZZ

> i belive the problem still is that he will continue to cast lifebloom after he gets 3 stacks up anyway and ignoring rotacion.
> 
> this problem has been talked about here in forum about the fury warrior execute buff. exacly same thing happens, you want it to stack to 5 anhd them to only reaply it whend needed just so that the 5 stacks dont fall off.
> 
> so far no code avable.. well not that e read of anyway . becouse wend the code comes it will be possigle to do this whid execution and whid lifebloom ^^




```
local friend = UnitIsFriend("player","focus")
local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth("focus") / UnitHealthMax("focus")
local _,_,_,LB,_,_,LBt = UnitBuffID("focus", 33763)
local treeoflife = UnitBuffID("player",33891)


if LB == nil then
  return true
end


if LB ~= nil and LB < 3 then
  return true
end


if friend ~= nil and LB ~= nil and LBt - GetTime() < 4 then
  return true
end
```

Wow, that was hard to fix.

----------


## cokx

how to fix this?
buff = dont dispell
buffs= dispell



```
buff = { 96328, 96325, 96326, 92876, 92877, 92878, 86788, 30108 }
buffs = { 49203, 47476, 339, 3355, 34490, 19185, 50245, 4167, 44572, 83047, 118, 82691, 18469, 33395, 122, 83302, 55080, 120, 31589, 853, 20066, 31935, 605, 64044, 8122, 15487, 64695, 63685, 5782, 5484, 6358, 30283, 6789, 31117, 18498 }
local candispel = 1

for i,v in ipairs(buff) do
 if UnitDebuffID(targettoheal,v) then candispel = nil end
end

local i = 1
for i,v in ipairs(buffs) do
  if bufftype == "Magic" and duration > 2 and candispel and UnitIsFriend("player",targettoheal) then CastSpellByID(527,targettoheal) end
  i = i + 1;
  buff,_,_,bufftype,duration = UnitDebuff(targettoheal, i)
end
```

and the same for purge



```
buff = { 43242, 92965, 93631, 76634, 88186, 76307, 31884, 2825, 32182, 80353, 1719, 17, 33763, 96802, 6940 }

for i,v in ipairs(buff) do
 if bufftype == "Magic" and duration > 2 and UnitIsEnemy("player","target") then CastSpellByID(527,"target")
end
```

----------


## Unasrage

> ```
> local friend = UnitIsFriend("player","focus")
> local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth("focus") / UnitHealthMax("focus")
> local _,_,_,LB,_,_,LBt = UnitBuffID("focus", 33763)
> local treeoflife = UnitBuffID("player",33891)
> 
> 
> if LB == nil then
>   return true
> ...


Wow... that was a fail.. still spamming LB.. good try m8.. but next time before going all high and migthy plz do test it 1º...

----------


## lostwalker

This little code will work great for boxing.






> A piece of code useful for all ranged dps class. Make a new ability called "extreme laziness" and place on top your abilities list:
> 
> OBJETIVE: If you dont have any target, this will choose the tank target.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if GetNumPartyMembers() > 0 and UnitInRaid("player") == nil then
> 
> ...

----------


## Luciferozzy

For the Lifebloom problem I tryed something like this, its not working tho but maybe some 1 better at this can help out.

local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth("focus") / UnitHealthMax("focus")
local _,_,_,LB,_,_,LBt = UnitBuffID("focus", 33763)


if mytarget < 95 and LB ~= nil and LBt - GetTime() < 4 then RunMacroText("/cast [target=focus] Lifebloom") end

----------


## Lofty

Alright guys.

A mate of mine is trying to use this on his rogue. He has tried both assasin profiles that have been posted here, but every time he selects his process there is nothing in the dropdown to choose from, yet it works on his other toons fine.

Anyone got any ideas?

----------


## bu_ba_911

he needs to go into the profiles Folder and change ROUGE_Rotation.xml to ROUGE_Rotations.xml

----------


## kclux

I would like to have a list of 4 names of players I raid with and cast Focus Magic on one of them. Priority should be in the order the names are given and it should be checked if the target is alive and in range. I am trying to get this done but I am struggling. Some help would be awesome, thanks.

----------


## onya

> Wow Tks for this Kurlos 
> i been meaning to do this myself sent a pm to Xelper to ask permission to do it but dint get a reply so i guess he must have missed it =) i bet he get tons of Pm's since this is just amazing tool 
> 
> btw the shaman healing profile is working decently and the holy paladin is decent to, the druud resto.. it's.. buggy 
> 
> anyways tk u for the compilation m8


Try as I might i can't find the holy paladin profile in this thread. Can anyone point me in the right direction?

edit:

 ok here it is ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

----------


## Meatglue

Anyone still working on perfecting a pvp DK profile? If you could even get just the interrupt profile to work for it I could use the pve profile to do bgs with.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Anyone still working on perfecting a pvp DK profile? If you could even get just the interrupt profile to work for it I could use the pve profile to do bgs with.


What interrupt profile are you talking about?

Zenmex created a very nice Unholy Arena Profile that people enjoyed. I created a decent PVP Unholy profile I enjoyed. and if you just have interrupt all checked you can interrupt everything that u can. Have you tried any of the profiles i've mentioned above in bg's yet?

----------


## GRB

For all those looking for LifeBloom heres what i had been using.

Note:
-Have the tank on focus
-It will always keep your focus target with 3 lifebloom and will only buff when times run till 1sec then buff again.

Spell: Lifebloom
ID:33763
Target: Focus
Delay: 500



```
local lifebloom, _, _, _, _, _, lbtimer = UnitBuffID("focus", 33763, "player")

if lifebloom ~= nil then
    if lbtimer - GetTime() < 2 then
        return true
    end
else
    return true
end
```

Its a very basic LB, but works like a charm for keep 3 stacks always on tank, and for replineshment.

----------


## Meatglue

> What interrupt profile are you talking about?
> 
> Zenmex created a very nice Unholy Arena Profile that people enjoyed. I created a decent PVP Unholy profile I enjoyed. and if you just have interrupt all checked you can interrupt everything that u can. Have you tried any of the profiles i've mentioned above in bg's yet?


I am actually using your profiles I discovered. When using the pvp profile I don't use Chains of Ice or Death Grip, is there an action I need to do to activate these?

----------


## sheuron

> 3. You want to use Arcane Missiles BEFORE casting evocation! Its a waste to let 4 stacks of arcane blast run because you are evocating and then arcane missiles.


huh, arcane blast debuff gives any benefit to Arcane Missiles?

----------


## Unasrage

> For all those looking for LifeBloom heres what i had been using.
> 
> Note:
> -Have the tank on focus
> -It will always keep your focus target with 3 lifebloom and will only buff when times run till 1sec then buff again.
> 
> Spell: Lifebloom
> ID:33763
> Target: Focus
> ...


ok working =) tk u m8, 1º working LB so far.

the profile is still very unstable to be consider has a viable option. Still whid the proper twinks and time will be decent ^^

----------


## dklcfr

anyone working on/done an arms warrior pve profile?

----------


## CryptoCombat

I'd like a resto sham profile if anyone has the time. I'm done coding for the week.

----------


## Untouchablekill

The warlock destruction profile works great except that it doesn't have the backdraft shadowbolt proc on it.

----------


## GRB

> ok working =) tk u m8, 1º working LB so far.
> 
> the profile is still very unstable to be consider has a viable option. Still whid the proper twinks and time will be decent ^^


No problem m8. I just stoped releasing my work, but still can release some snippets from time to time.

----------


## onya

> I'd like a resto sham profile if anyone has the time. I'm done coding for the week.


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2125439 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I am actually using your profiles I discovered. When using the pvp profile I don't use Chains of Ice or Death Grip, is there an action I need to do to activate these?


I had chains set to shift and grip set to control.

I was thinking of adding in mouseover options for Unholy and Frost PVP rotations like I do with Grip and Dark Command on the Blood Rotation.

----------


## Kinky

> What kind of DPS are you guys seeing using the Shadow Priest profile? and what ilvl? thanks.


Personally, I'm seeing sub-30k DPS in Firelands Heroic with ilevel 372.  :Embarrassment: 

For me, it personally comes down to not waiting for the rotation and executing Mind Blast as soon as it goes off cooldown no matter what the next step the rotation program is working on (or try to queue up the spell before it can) and use Trinkets/Pre-pot optimally.

Also, I'm >ALMOST< done with my Discipline profile. So far it's working like a charm in raids and the few Zandalar heroics I've run with it so far have seemd to go pretty smooth!

Two bugs I have to work out within it, but once they're fixed I'm releasing the profile!

(Sad to see I've not been given much credit throughout the entire thread though for my earlier contributions and such.)

----------


## Edsaxe

Anyone working on a (mainly for battlegrounds) moonkin rotation?

----------


## AdamZZ

> Wow... that was a fail.. still spamming LB.. good try m8.. but next time before going all high and migthy plz do test it 1º...


It is working flawlessly for me, you are doing something wrong.

----------


## Lofty

> he needs to go into the profiles Folder and change ROUGE_Rotation.xml to ROUGE_Rotations.xml


This didn't make any difference? Any other ideas?

*EDIT*

NVM, sorted

----------


## trulygangster

If anyone can add the druid ability claw to the abilites list for me i'd appreciate it.

----------


## bu_ba_911

Don't currently have WoW up, but since Claw doesn't have any extra effects I figured something like this should do that trick, *NOT TESTED*

Name: Claw
Spell ID: 1082
Target: Target
LUA Code:


```
local CP = GetComboPoints("player", "target")

    if CP == 5 then
        return false
    else
        return true
    end
```

I have not tested this..... but i believe it should work.... i think....

----------


## trulygangster

YES! works perfect thanks alot buba you rock (: btw i asked for this cuz it kinda enables you to start using rotations as soon as you get cat form hope others find use in it also.

----------


## bu_ba_911

lol no need to explain yourself, i figured thats what it was  :Smile: 

just ask on here if u need anymore specific things and such for your rotations

----------


## Sivers

ok, the only thing that would complete this in my mind is a fully functional (eg. racials included) resto druid profile that could take advantage of on-use int effects before Innervate, using Swiftmend intelligently (so the max amount of people benefit from the aoe hot), keeping 3 stacks of LB on the tank at all times, keeping 100% uptime on Harmony, etc etc. Optimal usage of GCDs as a resto druid is a very difficult part of the learning curve that PQR should be able to take full advantage of

----------


## Canbus

So, is this working for everyone? Because it doesn't work for me

----------


## trulygangster

Well actually buba i cant seem to get mangle to work correctly maybe its because im trying to adjust it for somewhat lower levels. But i just cant get it to fire off.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> ok, the only thing that would complete this in my mind is a fully functional (eg. racials included) resto druid profile that could take advantage of on-use int effects before Innervate, using Swiftmend intelligently (so the max amount of people benefit from the aoe hot), keeping 3 stacks of LB on the tank at all times, keeping 100% uptime on Harmony, etc etc. Optimal usage of GCDs as a resto druid is a very difficult part of the learning curve that PQR should be able to take full advantage of


PQR does not look at player locations at all, you can do a range check against how far away you are, but you can't have it check if 4 players are close together with each other or not. If you see problems with how CD's and everything are used, specifically state them so people that have an idea how to fix/implement what you saw can take a crack at it  :Smile:  Giving specific things to look at is a LOT easier to play around with than staring at the rotation and going spell by spell to see if you can fix something here or there




> Well actually buba i cant seem to get mangle to work correctly maybe its because im trying to adjust it for somewhat lower levels. But i just cant get it to fire off.


Do you have Claw in front of Mangle?
Claw and Mangle pretty much act like the same move in my understanding. So if you have Claw in front of Mangle without anything telling it not to cast (IE Claw wont cast when energy > 60, with Mangle right beneath it always casting Mangle when beneath 60 Energy) Mangle will never cast. 





> So, is this working for everyone? Because it doesn't work for me


Yes this works for me, finally changed enough in my Blood rotation to warrant an updated version being shipped out, and been testing the changes all morning  :Smile: 

And on that note

-----DOWNLOAD-------

UPDATED DK Rotations:
DKUnholyBloodFix.zip

---------Change log---------
Blood:
*Added a check against all ranks of Will of the Necropolis for leveling DK's to be able to use my Ru-ne Tap (Proc) ability
*Added Crimson Surge into the Abilities list (Both ranks)
---> This will cast before anything else (it's free) only if you are within range of your target (so you don't look like an idiot running after some1 casting it  :Stick Out Tongue: )

Blood AOE: 
**NOTE* AOE Rotation is only recommended when facing 4+ Mobs. Heart Strike hits a total of 3 Mobs. Keep that in mind while tanking. Blood Boil is better for AOE Threat when facing 4+ Mobs. Change rotations when needed
*Changed Pestilence to only cast when holding RIGHT Alt key

Frost and Unholy:
*Added the abilities for DG and Chains using Mouseover, but did not change the rotations. So if you are used to them only casting on target leave as is. If you want to be able to cast DG and Chains on Mouseover, swap them out  :Smile:  (FYI.... freaking awesome in PVP)

Can't think of any more changes. Please report any bugs either on here or through PM, I will fix them asap. Tested Blood the most since that's what I changed the most, but doesn't mean my changes haven't broken something I wasn't testing  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ninjaderp

> So, is this working for everyone? Because it doesn't work for me


Great detailed post there m8, very easy to help you.

----------


## trulygangster

Itll prob be easier if you just can point me in the right direction Btw mangle is the only thing in my rotation this is why im confused..Here take a look at at what im trying to accomplish


local CP = GetComboPoints("player", "target")
local hasCatMangle, _, _, _, _, _, CatMangleTimer = UnitDebuffID("target", 33876, "PLAYER")

if CP == 5 then
return false
else
return true

end



elseif hasCatMangle ~= nil or hasBearMangle ~= nil then
-- Check the timer
if CatMangleTimer - GetTime() < 1 then
return true
end
else
return true
end

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Itll prob be easier if you just can point me in the right direction Btw mangle is the only thing in my rotation this is why im confused..Here take a look at at what im trying to accomplish
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local CP = GetComboPoints("player", "target")
> local hasCatMangle, _, _, _, _, _, CatMangleTimer = UnitDebuffID("target", 33876, "PLAYER")
> 
>  if CP == 5 then
> ...



hmm try



```
local CP = GetComboPoints("player", "target")
local hasCatMangle, _, _, _, _, _, CatMangleTimer = UnitDebuffID("target", 33876, "player")

if CP == 5 then
return false
else
return true

end



if hasCatMangle ~= nil or hasBearMangle ~= nil then
-- Check the timer
if CatMangleTimer - GetTime() < 1 then
return true
end
else
return true
end
```

looked just like faulty editing of the original code  :Smile:  if that doesn't work i'll pull up my druid and try it myself, in heroic dungeon atm


*edit*
all of those if hasBearMangle and stuff that you deleted were checks to see if another class had put up a debuff of the same type. If so then you wont go out of your way to reapply it. I think that one of the errors you were encountering is that it was trying to find out wtf "hasbearMangle" was. I could be wrong, but elseif, "PLAYER" and that seemed to be the only things that caught my eye as being out of place.

----------


## sheuron

Updated profiles WARRIOR, PRIEST, HUNTER, MAGE (see included text file for use)

Arcane Mage:

- Arcane Power and Trinkets are only used on Arcane Blast debuff x4
- Mana Gem is used only if Arcane Power is active

Typical boss fight is 10 minutes long. The change on mana gem will make it being used on a boss fight at minute 1, minute 3 and minute 6

Holy Priest:

- Fixed abilties not working while spam casting Heal

Hunter:

- Fixed Missdirection pet loop on raids

xeron120911PQRProfiles.zip

----------


## diesall

> PQR does not look at player locations at all, you can do a range check against how far away you are, but you can't have it check if 4 players are close together with each other or not. If you see problems with how CD's and everything are used, specifically state them so people that have an idea how to fix/implement what you saw can take a crack at it Giving specific things to look at is a LOT easier to play around with than staring at the rotation and going spell by spell to see if you can fix something here or there


This is theoretically possible as vuhdo boquets does this for you, you might want to sift through there lua if you really want to get something like this working

----------


## trulygangster

ok that got mangle to fire but when i try to put ferocious bite before mangle it wont fire same thing if i put rake in front of mangle or even the other way around any idea why is that? basically im trying get rake to fire off then get it to apply mangle keep firing mangle while keeping rake applied and using Ferocious bite at 5 CP But below 25% health. Im new to this stuff pardon my nubiness. =/

----------


## Canbus

Works again, thansk for the reply xD

----------


## KuRIoS

I have just added 1½ months donator status to Xelper due to the popular demand and awesomeness of this bot/addon . Congratulations and thanks for all of your work Xelper!

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I have just added 1½ months donator status to Xelper due to the popular demand and awesomeness of this bot/addon . Congratulations and thanks for all of your work Xelper!


BWAHHHH!!!!!!!!!! EPICNESS INCARNATE!!!!!!!! Awesome dude i love u that much more for you doing this for an awesome guy lol

----------


## onya

> This is theoretically possible as vuhdo boquets does this for you, you might want to sift through there lua if you really want to get something like this working


It's actually vuhdo clusters, it does a bunch of checking GetPlayerMapPosition amongst other things. It might be easier to just have tha addon installed and then call this function, if this is even possible? Would be awesome for shaman chain heal or paladin light of dawn etc.

----------


## pepe2c

any1 can make a lvl 85 Resto Druid profile? =D

Gratz Xelper for your 1½ months of donator u deserve it!

----------


## sheuron

How to make a safer use of SHIFT key

Found mod keys useful to cast some spells but sometimes you can cast unwanted spells while typing. This code fix the problem:



```
if IsLeftShiftKeyDown() and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil then
  return true
end
```

GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil makes SHIFT key to be used only if none editbox is open.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> How to make a safer use of SHIFT key
> 
> Found mod keys useful to cast some spells but sometimes you can cast unwanted spells while typing. This code fix the problem:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if IsLeftShiftKeyDown() and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil then
>   return true
> ...



blag i can't rep you and this forum doesn't have a thanks button lol, but i will def start implementing this throughout my rotations i release.... never even thought that typing while raiding would be an issue.....  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## diesall

> It's actually vuhdo clusters, it does a bunch of checking GetPlayerMapPosition amongst other things. It might be easier to just have tha addon installed and then call this function, if this is even possible? Would be awesome for shaman chain heal or paladin light of dawn etc.


yeah thats the one , been awhile since ive actually configured anything on vuhdo as its does what i what on my deathknight,

----------


## Untouchablekill

So any fixes on the destro warlock one?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> So any fixes on the destro warlock one?


ill make it rq and edit this post with the coding


Name: Destro: Incinerate (Backlash)
Spell ID: 29722
Delay: 500
Target: Target
LUA Code:


```
local BL1 = UnitBuffID("player", 34935)
local BL2 = UnitBuffID("player", 34938)
local BL3 = UnitBuffID("player", 34939)

if BL1 ~= nil or BL2 ~= nil or BL3 ~= nil then
return true
end
```

*NOT TESTED*


I assumed you meant Backlash instead of Backdraft, since Backdraft isn't an instant cast proc and just speeds up casting time.



*edit*
if you copied this exactly you may have noticed it broke any rotation u put it on... my fault no1 told me i wrote Budd instead of Buff  :Stick Out Tongue: 
fixed it for any who find this later in life

----------


## Untouchablekill

nope backdraft, i want it to be casting shadowbolt for that rofl (lowbie lock)

----------


## CryptoCombat

Thanks for the code snippet, bu_ba_911

----------


## winkle21

> Updated profiles WARRIOR, PRIEST, HUNTER, MAGE (see included text file for use)
> 
> Arcane Mage:
> 
> - Arcane Power and Trinkets are only used on Arcane Blast debuff x4
> - Mana Gem is used only if Arcane Power is active
> 
> Typical boss fight is 10 minutes long. The change on mana gem will make it being used on a boss fight at minute 1, minute 3 and minute 6
> 
> ...


After I overwrite my old profile to update with this one the Arms Pvp spec will no longer attack the demos in Strand of the ancients, so I do not know what changed in terms of combat from the last update and this one  :Frown:

----------


## AdamZZ

> any1 can make a lvl 85 Resto Druid profile? =D
> 
> Gratz Xelper for your 1½ months of donator u deserve it!


I am working on an updated and working version of the resto druid rotation that was released earlier, I am also rewriting my Cat DPS code from scratch.
Will release it within the next week or two.

----------


## momo1029

with sheuron's warrior profile, there is missing a unitplayer buff in raging blow
when use deathwish, the enrage effect replace others 
missing 1 unitplayer buff in the raging blow code  :Big Grin: 

does this look right ? 
if UnitBuffID("player", 14202) or UnitBuffID("player", 18499) or UnitBuffID("player", 12292) then return true end

----------


## michaelsky

Sorry if this was already mentioned, but how would i go about adding the codes from the post to the actual program itself.

----------


## trulygangster

Any good working balence profiles yet?

----------


## Ninjaderp

An awesome balance-druid profile would be very nice indeed, might start playing on my boomking then  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## trulygangster

I hear you! thats what im waiting for also ((: cant wait hope it can be done soon.

----------


## Edsaxe

From the *Mangle* tooltip:
..Superior to Claw in all cases, and so should replace Claw on your action bar.

----------


## sheuron

> After I overwrite my old profile to update with this one the Arms Pvp spec will no longer attack the demos in Strand of the ancients, so I do not know what changed in terms of combat from the last update and this one


Edit an ability named "--- offensive spells ---" and add the vehicle name to the name list. Anyway I suggest you to use your old profile, my specs are Protection/Fury and cant test Arms spec.

----------


## winkle21

> Edit an ability named "--- offensive spells ---" and add the vehicle name to the name list. Anyway I suggest you to use your old profile, my specs are Protection/Fury and cant test Arms spec.


That's weird because I did not have the arms spec until I downloaded one of your old profiles. I only have been using your profile, so when I said old profile I meant one of your old ones.

----------


## Sivers

> PQR does not look at player locations at all, you can do a range check against how far away you are, but you can't have it check if 4 players are close together with each other or not. If you see problems with how CD's and everything are used, specifically state them so people that have an idea how to fix/implement what you saw can take a crack at it  Giving specific things to look at is a LOT easier to play around with than staring at the rotation and going spell by spell to see if you can fix something here or there


TBH I don't use the current incomplete Tree rotation, as my healing with Tree has never been a problem at all, I'm just looking for lazymode once in a while. if you'd like me to test anything though tell me what you're looking for. and yes, like someone else mentioned, I brought up the range checks for things like Swiftmend or Wild Growth because I know vuhdo can do it. any way to combine them?

and thanks for the blood update! will test it out now!

----------


## Debordes

I remember a while back someone mentioned they were making a PvE Disc priest healing profile, any luck with that so far?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> nope backdraft, i want it to be casting shadowbolt for that rofl (lowbie lock)


My bad, should not have assumed anything lol

Name: Destro: Shadowbolt (DB)
Spell ID: 686
Delay: 500
LUA Code:


```
local BD1 = UnitBuffID("player", 47258)
local BD2 = UnitBuffID("player", 47259)
local BD3 = UnitBuffID("player", 47260)

if BD1 ~= nil or BD2 ~= nil or BD3 ~= nil then
return true
end
```

*NOT TESTED*
this is pretty much just that Backlash code except the buff it's looking for is backdraft, and it will cast shadowbolt instead  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kacetado

this banable or what?

its safe to use this? how it works for resto shaman?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> this banable or what?
> 
> its safe to use this? how it works for resto shaman?


of course it is

all things considered it's pretty safe, just always check back to the website to make sure people aren't raving about warden updates and such.

resto sham can use some work. lil bro is end game raider and doesn't trust it to heal boss fights. seems slow to him (and doesn't know when to pre-cast what heal). however for trash mobs..... he said it's fine

----------


## Untouchablekill

> My bad, should not have assumed anything lol
> 
> Name: Destro: Shadowbolt (DB)
> Spell ID: 686
> Delay: 500
> LUA Code:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Thanks I'm going to test it out and let you know if it works!  :Big Grin:

----------


## collinetnick

I'm having a bit of trouble using both the assasination rogue Rotations listed. I'm not sure if it's because those are the only classes i'v used so far that i'v achually copy and pasted the code to a .xml file or if there not working for some odd reason. 

I get a error 


> ************** Exception Text **************
> System.Xml.XmlException: Root element is missing.
> at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Throw(Exception e)
> at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.ParseDocumentContent()
> at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Read()
> at System.Xml.XmlTextReader.Read()
> at eval_e.eval_c(String A_0)
> at PriorityQueueRotation.frmMain.LoadClass(String strClass)
> at PriorityQueueRotation.frmMain.eval_ag(Object A_0, EventArgs A_1)
> ...

----------


## GRB

> I'm having a bit of trouble using both the assasination rogue Rotations listed. I'm not sure if it's because those are the only classes i'v used so far that i'v achually copy and pasted the code to a .xml file or if there not working for some odd reason. 
> 
> I get a error


Look at page 73.

----------


## demolos

> My feral cat rotation is early on in the thread, you haven't read 80% of the thread if you missed it.
> 
> That bear rotation the guys are talking about is actually a copy of my cat rotation.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> That code is there to prevent the bot from using Berserk on trash before a boss, why waste a 3 min cooldown on trash packs that dies in like 10 sec?
> ...


I've been using this for kitty pvp with great success even though it's meant for pve. One question for you guys, if it's not too much to ask, Would it be possible to create a self cast nourish ability when Predatory Strikes procs, and maybe a cast on focus cyclone ability also for when Predatory Strikes procs. Would be awesome.

Love this thing btw, don't know how I ever played without it.

----------


## jackus

Could this be used as a DISPEL bot for PVP?




> local Sheep = UnitDebuffID("target", 118 ) <----_ no space there. But if u make and 8 and a ) after its gonna be a smily_ 
> false
> 
> end
> end


To like dispel sheeps/fear (when no UA is up)/deep freeze

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Could this be used as a DISPEL bot for PVP?
> 
> 
> 
> To like dispel sheeps/fear (when no UA is up)/deep freeze


yea there's a couple ways you can do that...... a few pages back (anywhere from 7-20) people were discussing this very thing haha

----------


## sheuron

Updated WARRIOR, HUNTER, PRIEST, MAGE profiles

- Small bugfixes and forum request

xeron140911PQRProfiles.zip

@xelper: How i can check cast warnings on my scripts? Id like to write a code that skip specific spell if we got the error "target is not on line of sight" in last second.

----------


## trulygangster

Coming along nicely Sheuron Hmm they sure work alot smoother but in the hunter profile even though some monsters hp is way higher then mines it doesnt cast it still. any thoughts? btw tested in dungeons.

----------


## michaelsky

Someone should make a sub rogue PvE rotation. That would be sweet.

----------


## Hoblerhans

> Can't think of any more changes. Please report any bugs either on here or through PM, I will fix them asap. Tested Blood the most since that's what I changed the most, but doesn't mean my changes haven't broken something I wasn't testing


Dont know if anyone has the same problem. When putting Necrotic strike in my Frost rotation list (want it for PVP) PQR simply doesn´t start the rotation. Am I missing something? Do I have to push any button? Thx 4 helping and sry for my bad english!

----------


## Xelper

@sheuron: I'll add a function to check if the unit was out of LoS in the last second. 

It will work like follows probably, the unit will likely be a name check... so multiple mobs with the same name could return true in that 1 second period.
(NOTE THIS DOES NOT WORK IN THE CURRENT RELEASE VERSION)


```
if PQR_OutOfLOS("unit") then
    return false
end
```

I am also going to be adding a "Custom" target option... I think you may have suggested it, but I could be wrong. You will be able to specify the unit you wish to attack via Lua code before returning true.

PQR_Target = "party1"
return true

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

> Updated WARRIOR, HUNTER, PRIEST, MAGE profiles
> 
> - Small bugfixes and forum request
> 
> xeron140911PQRProfiles.zip
> 
> @xelper: How i can check cast warnings on my scripts? Id like to write a code that skip specific spell if we got the error "target is not on line of sight" in last second.



mage pvp one looks nice and neat and couldnt wait to use until bamm. it wouldnt work for me lol. fml.

----------


## Luciferozzy

ok was trying this with the resto druid lifebloom and is kinda working.

local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth("focus") / UnitHealthMax("focus")
local _,_,_,LB,_,_,LBt = UnitBuffID("focus", 33763)

if mytarget < 99 and LB == nil then CastSpellByID(33763,focus) end
if mytarget < 99 and LB < 3 then CastSpellByID(33763,focus) end
if mytarget < 99 and LBt - GetTime() < 4 then CastSpellByID(33763,focus) end

----------


## cokx

Is this possible?
ause i cant get it to work

vtf = UnitDebuffID("party1", 34914)
if vtf ~= nil
then CastSpellByID(527,"party1") 
end

----------


## trulygangster

I was wondering if theres a way to cast hunter's mark Every time you switch targets.? Or like be able to cast it as soon as you enter combat. So basically Hunter's mark + Serpent Sting everytime Except on mobs with less health then you. Cuz right now its just doing serpent sting unless your out of combat so if your close enough where you can assist the tank in dps it will only cast serpent sting and bypass Hunter's mark. =./

----------


## cokx

i have taken the liberty of using the newest profile (14.9) from sheuron/Xeron  :Smile:  (thanks to his amazing skill) to do a disc pvp profile.

i'm far away from being a LUA expert, i just copy and paste and do little tweaks.

what it does:
it heals :>
it dispells ccs/stun/root effects (ignores trashbuffs, dispell cc/stun/root effect with UA or VT only when you and your target are over 90%)
it purges your enemy (only relevant buffs like pwd:s, innervate aso)
it dmg's your enemy

feel free to improve it and +rep Sheuron  :Smile: 

discpvp.rar

----------


## R0w4n

> Updated profiles WARRIOR, PRIEST, HUNTER, MAGE (see included text file for use)
> 
> Arcane Mage:
> 
> - Arcane Power and Trinkets are only used on Arcane Blast debuff x4
> - Mana Gem is used only if Arcane Power is active
> 
> Typical boss fight is 10 minutes long. The change on mana gem will make it being used on a boss fight at minute 1, minute 3 and minute 6
> 
> ...


Tested your profil and its almost there. The arcane power timing is definitely wierd! Sometimes it pops it 12 seconds before Mana gem is off CD other times it pops it 3 seconds before its off cd.. And because AP is popped before mana gem is ready, mana gem is not cast!

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Dont know if anyone has the same problem. When putting Necrotic strike in my Frost rotation list (want it for PVP) PQR simply doesn´t start the rotation. Am I missing something? Do I have to push any button? Thx 4 helping and sry for my bad english!


I can't remember if I made the change to Necrotic Strike before or after I released that latest DK Update. However regardless I did make a change to it at some point and it seems you don't have the updated one.

LUA Code:


```
local NS = UnitDebuffID("target", 73975)
local thealth = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")

if NS == nil then
if thealth > 50 then
return true
end
end
```

This will only cast necrotic strike when the debuff isn't already on the target, and it will also only cast it when the person is above 50% health. That way when he gets under 50% health you have that extra rune for obliterate to just rape face. Edit that health thing however you want (the health > 50) depending on your play style.

----------


## sheuron

Next thing i have in mind is to do profiles designed to track enemy players on arena without need to focus them. An example, If none player got (arena1, arena2, etc..) on target cast cc or interrupt on him

----------


## Omaha303

> Someone should make a sub rogue PvE rotation. That would be sweet.


I will second this but for PVP. I'm sure 10/0/31 can be a beast with it. Thanks.

----------


## ishtro

> Next thing i have in mind is to do profiles designed to track enemy players on arena without need to focus them. An example, If none player got (arena1, arena2, etc..) on target cast cc or interrupt on him


i would love to see it. i tried this but it did not work. ;/



```
Name,_,_,_,_,_,_,_,_ = UnitCastingInfo("target","focus","arena1","arena2","arena3")

if Name == ("Fear") and GetSpellCooldown(23920) == 0 or Name == ("Hex") and GetSpellCooldown(23920) == 0 or Name == ("Polymorph") and GetSpellCooldown(23920) == 0 or Name == ("Cyclone") and GetSpellCooldown(23920) == 0 or Name == ("Lava Burst") and GetSpellCooldown(23920) == 0 or Name == ("Chaos Bolt") and GetSpellCooldown(23920) == 0 then
	if UnitPower("player") >= 15 and UnitIsUnit("targettarget", "player") then
	return true
	end
end
```

----------


## Debordes

> i have taken the liberty of using the newest profile (14.9) from sheuron/Xeron  (thanks to his amazing skill) to do a disc pvp profile.
> 
> i'm far away from being a LUA expert, i just copy and paste and do little tweaks.
> 
> what it does:
> it heals :>
> it dispells ccs/stun/root effects (ignores trashbuffs, dispell cc/stun/root effect with UA or VT only when you and your target are over 90%)
> it purges your enemy (only relevant buffs like pwd:s, innervate aso)
> it dmg's your enemy
> ...



Your profile seems to only work when targeting someone, as in the auto target lowhp part of the code seems to be wonky

----------


## ocso639

Any idea how to stop it from using my trinket (moonwell chalice) on the Warlock Demo: Single Target rotation?

Thanks!

----------


## dyer678

> Any idea how to stop it from using my trinket (moonwell chalice) on the Warlock Demo: Single Target rotation?
> 
> Thanks!



try going to ability editor, and remove moonwell chalice from that rotation. i belive that will work.

----------


## Untouchablekill

Warlock rotations are not casting curse of the elements.

----------


## ocso639

> try going to ability editor, and remove moonwell chalice from that rotation. i belive that will work.



Not in there  :Frown: 

I believe some ability checks for boss fights and uses the trinkets, but I may be totally wrong.

----------


## CryptoCombat

Remove 

```
/use 13
/use 14
```

 from your abilities to stop using trinkets.

----------


## onya

Since learning about Vuhdo clusters ... i've set up the my resto shaman to cast chain heal on mouseover when alt is held down. Watch for clusters to pop up. mouseover, hold down alt. works pretty well.

----------


## jackus

> yea there's a couple ways you can do that...... a few pages back (anywhere from 7-20) people were discussing this very thing haha


could you tell how to do it? Coz I cant seem to find much about dispelling...

----------


## CryptoCombat

> could you tell how to do it? Coz I cant seem to find much about dispelling...


Look in my frost mage profile - I have a clean example of a magic dispel.

----------


## Hoblerhans

> This will only cast necrotic strike when the debuff isn't already on the target, and it will also only cast it when the person is above 50% health. That way when he gets under 50% health you have that extra rune for obliterate to just rape face. Edit that health thing however you want (the health > 50) depending on your play style.



Thx a lot. Will test it in a few minutes^^ 

BTW: Do I have to use the F-Abilities with a Frost spec and the U-Abilities with an Unholy one? Or doesn´t that matter?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Thx a lot. Will test it in a few minutes^^ 
> 
> BTW: Do I have to use the F-Abilities with a Frost spec and the U-Abilities with an Unholy one? Or doesn´t that matter?


doesn't matter, but i wanted a way to distinguish between the different rotations when i make changes to a certain spell. like B - Blood Boil, isn't like F - Blood Boil and U - Blood Boil. lol, i'm pretty sure i got all the abilities you could possibly need for each rotation in their own category, but if not let me know and i'll fix that.

----------


## Ruinit

Just updated to 1011 and for some reason it won't show profiles in drop down box? It shows attached. Did a fresh folder and got same results. In windowed fullscreen and have it opened run as admin. Anyone else?

----------


## Kinky

Hey guys!
I've been thinking of a way to effectively "clip" Mind Flay when more important spells become available or needs to be refreshed I suppose similarily to a Warlock's Drain Life channel, but, no matter what I'm trying I just can't make it stop once channeling.

Do you have any suggestions Xelper?

----------


## cokx

> Your profile seems to only work when targeting someone, as in the auto target lowhp part of the code seems to be wonky


if you are targeting an enemy it heals everybody near you and if you are targeting a friend it only heals them, maybe you should delete the mouseover function
but yes ive recognized some errors.
its good against melees and every class except mages...
there should be more dispell rules like = ignore in the first place dispell roots on everyone except rogue,warri,feral,dk

----------


## saga3180

Anyone got a holy pally profile?

----------


## Gorthok

@Xelper what happened to PQR interrupting everything, it used to and you would never have to put anything in the box but now it is not working anymore?

----------


## trulygangster

Question on the warrior profile sometimes it attacks mobs.......and others he just stands there any reason for that? and yes require combat is indeed unchecked. =/

----------


## sheuron

> if you are targeting an enemy it heals everybody near you and if you are targeting a friend it only heals them, maybe you should delete the mouseover function
> but yes ive recognized some errors.
> its good against melees and every class except mages...
> there should be more dispell rules like = ignore in the first place dispell roots on everyone except rogue,warri,feral,dk


To use mouseover safer you add this code:

GetMouseFocus():GetName() ~= "WorldFrame"

will only heal mouseover if your mouse is over a raid frame, and not when your mouse in on WorldFrame

----------


## saga3180

Also is there a lit of profiles here?

----------


## ishtro

sheuron, i did some tweaking to your warrior slam ability for Arms. i haven't tested it yet, but it shouldn't clip Mortal Strike anymore (at least i hope). let me know what you think



```
local currentSpec = 0
local spec = ""
for i = 1, GetNumTalentTabs() do
	local _,_,_,_,pointsSpent = GetTalentTabInfo(i)
	if pointsSpent >= currentSpec then
		currentSpec = pointsSpent;
		spec = i;
	end
end

if spec == 1 and UnitPower("player") >= 35 and GetSpellCooldown(12294) >= 1.5 and SpellIsTargeting() == nil then
	return true
end
```

----------


## sheuron

> sheuron, i did some tweaking to your warrior slam ability for Arms. i haven't tested it yet, but it shouldn't clip Mortal Strike anymore (at least i hope). let me know what you think
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local currentSpec = 0
> local spec = ""
> for i = 1, GetNumTalentTabs() do
> 	local _,_,_,_,pointsSpent = GetTalentTabInfo(i)
> ...


sorry, i dont have arms spec to test it. Arms profile is original from xelper

----------


## Sivers

For tanking profiles, is there any way to add a check if the mob is targeting you or not, and if not then taunt it? would be very easy to just spam Tab key and auto taunt anything that peeled to a dps or healer.

----------


## sheuron

@xelper: is possible to make "target Click" do the click only once? An example, when i use Click to launch a freezing trap, because it spam click the area, trap is launched. but if any mob is at mouse position also target him breaking the trap. I done my own code to try to fix the issue, and seem to work flawless:



```
if IsRightControlKeyDown() then
  if GetSpellCooldown(77769) == 0 then CastSpellByName("Trap Launcher") end
  if IsUsableSpell(60192) then CastSpellByName("Freezing Trap") end
  if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end
end
```

----------


## Zongfoo

So.... 97 pages of replies. I wish there were subsections for this topic. Anyways...

I have zero lua knowledge, and need to ask a couple dumb questions.
1) Are there profiles for classes which are used for leveling? Like straight from lvl1? 
2) What specifically would a person enter in the ability editor, to make a simple Flash Heal (@ lvl3)? I was kinda hoping that the one that comes with the d/l would work at any lvl, but it doesn't heal myself at all.

Last dumb question: Where could a guy surf to get a crash lesson on LUA (specifically for PQR).

----------


## Kinky

@Zongfoo: There's a few ways to learn lua; The Programming Language Lua and World of Warcraft API - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft for functions to use within PQR. There's not really any easy way to learn it on.

Now, creating a profile for any leveling character shouldn't be that hard. (Depending on mob-level checks, group checks, etc..) but to use a simple Flash Heal, it's as easy as typing in the Name you want to use, then Flash Heal's spell ID (from wowhead) then continue to add a function or check onto Flash Heal to make it not spam heal you constantly.

Something like this:
Name: Flash Heal
ID: 2061
Target: Self
Lua:
local hp = UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player") * 100

if hp < 90 and PQR_IsMoving(1) == false then
return true
end

Just a quick example. Alternatively you could have it heal your target/mouseover target, but you'd have to target/mouseover yourself then for the ability to autoheal you.

----------


## Hoblerhans

> So.... 97 pages of replies. I wish there were subsections for this topic. Anyways...
> 
> I have zero lua knowledge, and need to ask a couple dumb questions.
> 1) Are there profiles for classes which are used for leveling? Like straight from lvl1? 
> 2) What specifically would a person enter in the ability editor, to make a simple Flash Heal (@ lvl3)? I was kinda hoping that the one that comes with the d/l would work at any lvl, but it doesn't heal myself at all.
> 
> Last dumb question: Where could a guy surf to get a crash lesson on LUA (specifically for PQR).



^^ That was my intention for this post too^^. It would be nice if the Autors of different profiles are able to post them on first site. reading 97 pages could be a nightmare^^.
With my warlock lvl 40 I hoped to choose the profile and lvl it up while brain afk, but it does nothing.
And because I have absolutely no knowlegde of LUA I have no idea whats wrong-.-

----------


## onya

> ^^ That was my intention for this post too^^. It would be nice if the Autors of different profiles are able to post them on first site. reading 97 pages could be a nightmare^^.
> With my warlock lvl 40 I hoped to choose the profile and lvl it up while brain afk, but it does nothing.
> And because I have absolutely no knowlegde of LUA I have no idea whats wrong-.-


The first post DOES have a link to most of the profiles. To use a profile with a less than max character, you could try just removing any spells from the rotation that you don't have yet. This may or may not work, but that's where i'd start. A few of the profiles won't do anything until you're in combat, so you'll have to fire off something to aggro a mob.

----------


## Kinky

Actually, with my planned change to my Shadow Profile, I'll add in checks so that any-level characters should be able to go from level 1 through 85.

----------


## trulygangster

Omg thank you mentally (:

----------


## Kinky

Should have it up sometime this evening! Seeing as it's Friday and I quit early @ University today, it'll give me ample time to make the changes to it.  :Smile:

----------


## Hoblerhans

> The first post DOES have a link to most of the profiles. To use a profile with a less than max character, you could try just removing any spells from the rotation that you don't have yet. This may or may not work, but that's where i'd start. A few of the profiles won't do anything until you're in combat, so you'll have to fire off something to aggro a mob.


Damn...owned-.-

should watch´n think before posting^^

----------


## trulygangster

Can anyone help me with my issue?

----------


## Zemnexx

Today, I am releasing my Warrior Arena Profile. I am very happy with this profile, the DPS is pretty high and contains some really nice features. Tell me what you all think. Right now It only includes the Heroic Strike Spec.


*GENERAL:*
This is arena based, but works well in BG's
Rotation is paused by hitting shift/alt/ctrl allowing you to press your own keybindings
Focus Pummel Enabled
Automatic Spell Reflecting 'Mostly Enabled' _(you must make an equipment set named "shield" in your equipment manager for your 1h and shield, or edit the actions yourself)_

*ARMS:*
Based on HS Spec. 32/6/3
Not really much to talk about, just amazing burst damage when you get on your target. =)

*BUGS:*
Automatic Spell Reflection is based on targeting, so if someone is hard casting a CC and has you targeted, it will automatically execute it if rage is adequate, but if they were, for instance, using a macro that directs the cast at their focus target while having you targeted, it will execute Spell Reflection. Likewise if they have someone else targeted and are hard casting a CC at their focus target which is you, then it wouldn't execute the code since they don't have you targeted. This has been a bug for a while and also affects addons in this way, I don't think there is a way around this and is just a problem with the WoW API.

Download:
_http://www.filedropper.com/armswarriorpvp

Warning: I'm no Lua coder or theorycrafter, everything in these profiles could quite possibly be entirely wrong. =)_

Enjoy!

Update: Profile links replaced, updating soon with a cleanup.

----------


## Ninjaderp

What ms have you put the ability check delay to and had most success with?

----------


## Zemnexx

> What ms have you put the ability check delay to and had most success with?


 I just leave it default, haven't really messed with it.

Edit: Now that you mention it, I set it down to 20ms and changed my custom lag tolerance down to 0ms, I noticed about a .4k DPS increase, might be worth looking into.

----------


## trulygangster

Figure out what it is with the warrior profile turns out its Canceling auto attack sometimes when you switch targets causing the bot to pause and you to stand still. Any remedy for this?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> For tanking profiles, is there any way to add a check if the mob is targeting you or not, and if not then taunt it? would be very easy to just spam Tab key and auto taunt anything that peeled to a dps or healer.


sivers i didn't add this for a very easy to explain reason..... in raids you don't always want to have threat. how annoying would it be to be taunting the boss when you're supposed to be dropping a debuff?
also having nameplates up for enemies is really easy to check your threat, then you just have your mouse over their name plate and hold one of the taunts... easy peazy  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jackus

my bad bro ><

----------


## Zongfoo

lol... Blizz may gotcha. Hopefully you see Jackus' warning in time.

----------


## Zemnexx

Ok, I removed my link, but I don't know where the profile is supposedly linking my character? I checked the code and there is no references to my character name. Can it do that? If so there should definitely be a warning about that...

Edit: Oh wait, are you referring to the spec I linked to? LOL, no, that isn't me. That is the best Warrior in the world currently running the Heroic Strike spec. So yeah, definitely not me. C'mon guys, give me some credit. I'm not that dumb.

I may remove it though, I don't want to get anyone else in trouble either.

I will replace my link once you give me the green light that that is what your were referring to. But I guess it doesn't matter since you quoted it anyway, wouldn't really be helping if that was my spec I linked to. =)

----------


## Debordes

> Ok, I removed my link, but I don't know where the profile is supposedly linking my character? I checked the code and there is no references to my character name. Can it do that? If so there should definitely be a warning about that...
> 
> Edit: Oh wait, are you referring to the spec I linked to? LOL, no, that isn't me. That is the best Warrior in the world currently running the Heroic Strike spec. So yeah, definitely not me. C'mon guys, give me some credit. I'm not that dumb.
> 
> I may remove it though, I don't want to get anyone else in trouble either.
> 
> I will replace my link once you give me the green light that that is what your were referring to. But I guess it doesn't matter since you quoted it anyway, wouldn't really be helping if that was my spec I linked to. =)


You linked your spec from your armory, your whole armory is then included

----------


## Zemnexx

> You linked your spec from your armory, your whole armory is then included


No, I linked someone elses spec while not even logged in to own my account. Once again, that is not me.

----------


## onya

I've been looking into UnitGetIncomingHeals it seems like this would be useful for healer profiles for target acquisition in raids, in conjunction with the current method of healing whoever has the lowest HP percentage. It's a bit beyond to me know where to start with it though.


I've incorporated sheuron's updates to his holy priest profile into the resto shaman profile. Works pretty sweet, once i've given my code a clean and a good test i'll post it for people to look at.

----------


## jackus

> No, I linked someone elses spec while not even logged in to own my account.


ohh sry i thought Talents & Glyphs - Game - World of Warcraft was your char!

----------


## Zemnexx

> ohh sry i thought Talents & Glyphs - Game - World of Warcraft was your char!


 It's ok, I sent you a message about how to better handle situations like that, had that actually been my character. I thank you for trying to help. But some could do better to read whole posts. =)

Now that I got this fiasco sorted out, I will be replacing my profile links soon.

----------


## bu_ba_911

changed my mind sivers, i should give you the option of using that if you want.....

i was looking in the warrior profiles, here's one that sheuron uses




```
if UnitGroupRolesAssigned("targettarget") == "TANK" and UnitIsUnit("player","targettarget") == nil then
  return true
end
```

you can put this inside Dark Command instead if you wanna use it that way

----------


## ticklets

Would anyone know how to cast lifebloom on the person with most threat (the tank) until it stacks to 3, and keep stacking to 3 when the buff runs out?

----------


## xLegendx

Zemnexx, I tested it out in some BGs. Seems to work pretty decently. I was able to reach top 5 damage done every time.
Will test it out in arena shortly.

I hope you continue to further develop this profile  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## bu_ba_911

hmm some1 on the previous page made me interested..... im thinking about leveling a rogue from 1-85..... should i make a profile as im leveling for a leveling rogue?

----------


## Untouchablekill

So no one has answered my warlock problem. I shall state again for fellow warlocks that have the same problem. The rotations do not want to cast Curse of the Elements, is there any way to fix this?

----------


## Kinky

> Would anyone know how to cast lifebloom on the person with most threat (the tank) until it stacks to 3, and keep stacking to 3 when the buff runs out?


Something similar to this might work: (Note that I'm unsure about the Lifebloom HOT Spell ID)


```
local _,_,_,LB = UnitBuffID("target",33763)

if LB ~= nil and UnitThreathSituation("target") == 3 or UnitGroupRolesAssigned("target") == "TANK" then
	if LB == 3 then return false
	else return true end
else return true
end
```

Of course, that's only limited to your current target and it's fetching the current threat situation from your current target's target. You'll need to rely on a functionality like sheuron's "Autotarget LowHP" function for it to determine which party or raid member is currently the acting tank.

If you don't however, you can incorporate it like this:


```
local mytarget = "player"
local lowest = 100 * UnitHealth(mytarget) / UnitHealthMax(mytarget)
local group = "party"
local members = GetNumPartyMembers()
lowhpmembers = 0

if GetNumRaidMembers() > 0 then
	group = "raid"
	members = GetNumRaidMembers()
end

for i = 1, members, 1 do
	local member = group..tostring(i)
	local memberhp = 100 * UnitHealth(member) / UnitHealthMax(member)
	if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == "TANK" then memberhp = memberhp - 5 end
	if UnitThreatSituation(member) == 3 then memberhp = memberhp - 5 end
	if memberhp < 95 and UnitInRange(member) then lowhpmembers = lowhpmembers +1 end
	if memberhp > 1  and memberhp < lowest and UnitInRange(member) then
		mytarget = member
		lowest = memberhp
	end
end

if UnitAffectingCombat(mytarget) and UnitBuffID("player",87959) == nil and IsMounted() == nil then TargetUnit(mytarget) end

-- Lifebloom Script. All above is sheuron's autotarget function.
if UnitThreatSituation(mytarget) == 3 or UnitGroupRolesAssigned(mytarget) == "TANK" then
	local _,_,_,LB = UnitBuffID("target",33763)
		if LB ~= nil then
			if LB == 3 then return false else return true end
		else return true end
end
```

That's basically sheuron's autotarget function combined with the Lifebloom spell. You could try it out and see if it works for you.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> So no one has answered my warlock problem. I shall state again for fellow warlocks that have the same problem. The rotations do not want to cast Curse of the Elements, is there any way to fix this?


hmm maybe i just didn't notice, but it should only cast it on bosses.... i thought it did.... if not i'm jumpin on my warlock right now and gonna see if that is an issue or not

*edit*
it also does a check to see if debuffs of the same type are currently up on that target.... so if you CoE gets removed you don't waste time re-applying, or if it's already up you don't waste time applying it to begin with

----------


## Untouchablekill

> hmm maybe i just didn't notice, but it should only cast it on bosses.... i thought it did.... if not i'm jumpin on my warlock right now and gonna see if that is an issue or not
> 
> *edit*
> it also does a check to see if debuffs of the same type are currently up on that target.... so if you CoE gets removed you don't waste time re-applying, or if it's already up you don't waste time applying it to begin with


I'm the only one who can apply the effect at all and it won't cast >_<

---------- Post added at 06:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:10 PM ----------

Also does anyone know how to code a LUA for Mana Shield (Mage) so that it applys itself then reapplies at say 2 seconds or when it goes away from absorbing all its damage?

----------


## jackus

I toke holy priest dispel.


```
local da = UnitDebuffID("party1", 49203)
local db = UnitDebuffID("party1", 47476)
local dc = UnitDebuffID("party1", 339)
local de = UnitDebuffID("party1", 3355)
local df = UnitDebuffID("party1", 34490)
local dg = UnitDebuffID("party1", 19185)
local dh = UnitDebuffID("party1", 50245)
local di = UnitDebuffID("party1", 4167)
local dj = UnitDebuffID("party1", 44572)
local dk = UnitDebuffID("party1", 83047)
local dl = UnitDebuffID("party1", 118)
local dm = UnitDebuffID("party1", 82691)
local dn = UnitDebuffID("party1", 18469)
local dos = UnitDebuffID("party1", 33395)
local dp = UnitDebuffID("party1", 122)
local dq = UnitDebuffID("party1", 83302)
local dr = UnitDebuffID("party1", 55080)
local ds = UnitDebuffID("party1", 120)
local dt = UnitDebuffID("party1", 31589)
local du = UnitDebuffID("party1", 853)
local dv = UnitDebuffID("party1", 20066)
local dw = UnitDebuffID("party1", 31935)
local dx = UnitDebuffID("party1", 605)
local dy = UnitDebuffID("party1", 64044)
local dz = UnitDebuffID("party1", 8122)
local daa = UnitDebuffID("party1", 15487)
local dbb = UnitDebuffID("party1", 64695)
local dcc = UnitDebuffID("party1", 63685)
local ddd = UnitDebuffID("party1", 5782)
local dd = UnitDebuffID("party1", 5484)
local dee = UnitDebuffID("party1", 6358)
local dff = UnitDebuffID("party1", 30283)
local dgg = UnitDebuffID("party1", 6789)
local dhh = UnitDebuffID("party1", 31117)
local dii = UnitDebuffID("party1", 18498)
local aa = UnitDebuffID("party2", 49203)
local ab = UnitDebuffID("party2", 47476)
local ac = UnitDebuffID("party2", 339)
local ae = UnitDebuffID("party2", 3355)
local af = UnitDebuffID("party2", 34490)
local ag = UnitDebuffID("party2", 19185)
local ah = UnitDebuffID("party2", 50245)
local ai = UnitDebuffID("party2", 4167)
local aj = UnitDebuffID("party2", 44572)
local ak = UnitDebuffID("party2", 83047)
local al = UnitDebuffID("party2", 118)
local am = UnitDebuffID("party2", 82691)
local an = UnitDebuffID("party2", 18469)
local ao = UnitDebuffID("party2", 33395)
local ap = UnitDebuffID("party2", 122)
local aq = UnitDebuffID("party2", 83302)
local ar = UnitDebuffID("party2", 55080)
local as = UnitDebuffID("party2", 120)
local at = UnitDebuffID("party2", 31589)
local au = UnitDebuffID("party2", 853)
local av = UnitDebuffID("party2", 20066)
local aw = UnitDebuffID("party2", 31935)
local ax = UnitDebuffID("party2", 605)
local ay = UnitDebuffID("party2", 64044)
local az = UnitDebuffID("party2", 8122)
local aaa = UnitDebuffID("party2", 15487)
local abb = UnitDebuffID("party2", 64695)
local acc = UnitDebuffID("party2", 63685)
local add = UnitDebuffID("party2", 5782)
local ad = UnitDebuffID("party2", 5484)
local aee = UnitDebuffID("party2", 6358)
local aff = UnitDebuffID("party2", 30283)
local agg = UnitDebuffID("party2", 6789)
local ahh = UnitDebuffID("party2", 31117)
local aii = UnitDebuffID("party2", 18498)
local ba = UnitDebuffID("party3", 49203)
local bb = UnitDebuffID("party3", 47476)
local bc = UnitDebuffID("party3", 339)
local be = UnitDebuffID("party3", 3355)
local bf = UnitDebuffID("party3", 34490)
local bg = UnitDebuffID("party3", 19185)
local bh = UnitDebuffID("party3", 50245)
local bi = UnitDebuffID("party3", 4167)
local bj = UnitDebuffID("party3", 44572)
local bk = UnitDebuffID("party3", 83047)
local bl = UnitDebuffID("party3", 118)
local bm = UnitDebuffID("party3", 82691)
local bn = UnitDebuffID("party3", 18469)
local bo = UnitDebuffID("party3", 33395)
local bp = UnitDebuffID("party3", 122)
local bq = UnitDebuffID("party3", 83302)
local br = UnitDebuffID("party3", 55080)
local bs = UnitDebuffID("party3", 120)
local bt = UnitDebuffID("party3", 31589)
local bu = UnitDebuffID("party3", 853)
local bv = UnitDebuffID("party3", 20066)
local bw = UnitDebuffID("party3", 31935)
local bx = UnitDebuffID("party3", 605)
local by = UnitDebuffID("party3", 64044)
local bz = UnitDebuffID("party3", 8122)
local baa = UnitDebuffID("party3", 15487)
local bbb = UnitDebuffID("party3", 64695)
local bcc = UnitDebuffID("party3", 63685)
local bdd = UnitDebuffID("party3", 5782)
local bd = UnitDebuffID("party3", 5484)
local bee = UnitDebuffID("party3", 6358)
local bff = UnitDebuffID("party3", 30283)
local bgg = UnitDebuffID("party3", 6789)
local bhh = UnitDebuffID("party3", 31117)
local bii = UnitDebuffID("party3", 18498)
local ca = UnitDebuffID("party4", 49203)
local cb = UnitDebuffID("party4", 47476)
local cc = UnitDebuffID("party4", 339)
local ce = UnitDebuffID("party4", 3355)
local cf = UnitDebuffID("party4", 34490)
local cg = UnitDebuffID("party4", 19185)
local ch = UnitDebuffID("party4", 50245)
local ci = UnitDebuffID("party4", 4167)
local cj = UnitDebuffID("party4", 44572)
local ck = UnitDebuffID("party4", 83047)
local cl = UnitDebuffID("party4", 118)
local cm = UnitDebuffID("party4", 82691)
local cn = UnitDebuffID("party4", 18469)
local co = UnitDebuffID("party4", 33395)
local cp = UnitDebuffID("party4", 122)
local cq = UnitDebuffID("party4", 83302)
local cr = UnitDebuffID("party4", 55080)
local cs = UnitDebuffID("party4", 120)
local ct = UnitDebuffID("party4", 31589)
local cu = UnitDebuffID("party4", 853)
local cv = UnitDebuffID("party4", 20066)
local cw = UnitDebuffID("party4", 31935)
local cx = UnitDebuffID("party4", 605)
local cy = UnitDebuffID("party4", 64044)
local cz = UnitDebuffID("party4", 8122)
local caa = UnitDebuffID("party4", 15487)
local cbb = UnitDebuffID("party4", 64695)
local ccc = UnitDebuffID("party4", 63685)
local cdd = UnitDebuffID("party4", 5782)
local cd = UnitDebuffID("party4", 5484)
local cee = UnitDebuffID("party4", 6358)
local cff = UnitDebuffID("party4", 30283)
local cgg = UnitDebuffID("party4", 6789)
local chh = UnitDebuffID("party4", 31117)
local cii = UnitDebuffID("party4", 18498)
local ea = UnitDebuffID("party5", 49203)
local eb = UnitDebuffID("party5", 47476)
local ec = UnitDebuffID("party5", 339)
local ee = UnitDebuffID("party5", 3355)
local ef = UnitDebuffID("party5", 34490)
local eg = UnitDebuffID("party5", 19185)
local eh = UnitDebuffID("party5", 50245)
local ei = UnitDebuffID("party5", 4167)
local ej = UnitDebuffID("party5", 44572)
local ek = UnitDebuffID("party5", 83047)
local el = UnitDebuffID("party5", 118)
local em = UnitDebuffID("party5", 82691)
local en = UnitDebuffID("party5", 18469)
local eo = UnitDebuffID("party5", 33395)
local ep = UnitDebuffID("party5", 122)
local eq = UnitDebuffID("party5", 83302)
local er = UnitDebuffID("party5", 55080)
local es = UnitDebuffID("party5", 120)
local et = UnitDebuffID("party5", 31589)
local eu = UnitDebuffID("party5", 853)
local ev = UnitDebuffID("party5", 20066)
local ew = UnitDebuffID("party5", 31935)
local ex = UnitDebuffID("party5", 605)
local ey = UnitDebuffID("party5", 64044)
local ez = UnitDebuffID("party5", 8122)
local eaa = UnitDebuffID("party5", 15487)
local ebb = UnitDebuffID("party5", 64695)
local ecc = UnitDebuffID("party5", 63685)
local edd = UnitDebuffID("party5", 5782)
local ed = UnitDebuffID("party5", 5484)
local eee = UnitDebuffID("party5", 6358)
local eff = UnitDebuffID("party5", 30283)
local egg = UnitDebuffID("party5", 6789)
local ehh = UnitDebuffID("party5", 31117)
local eii = UnitDebuffID("party5", 18498)
local fa = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 49203)
local fb = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 47476)
local fc = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 339)
local fe = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 3355)
local ff = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 34490)
local fg = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 19185)
local fh = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 50245)
local fi = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 4167)
local fj = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 44572)
local fk = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 83047)
local fl = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 118)
local fm = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 82691)
local fn = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 18469)
local fo = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 33395)
local fp = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 122)
local fq = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 83302)
local fr = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 55080)
local fs = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 120)
local ft = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 31589)
local fu = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 853)
local fv = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 20066)
local fw = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 31935)
local fx = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 605)
local fy = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 64044)
local fz = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 8122)
local faa = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 15487)
local fbb = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 64695)
local fcc = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 63685)
local fdd = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 5782)
local fd = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 5484)
local fee = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 6358)
local fff = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 30283)
local fgg = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 6789)
local fhh = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 31117)
local fii = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 18498)
local uaa = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 30108)
local uab = UnitDebuffID("party1", 30108)
local uac = UnitDebuffID("party2", 30108)
local uad = UnitDebuffID("party3", 30108)
local uae = UnitDebuffID("party4", 30108)
local uaf = UnitDebuffID("party5", 30108)
local vta = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 34914)
local vtb = UnitDebuffID("party1", 34914)
local vtc = UnitDebuffID("party2", 34914)
local vtd = UnitDebuffID("party3", 34914)
local vte = UnitDebuffID("party4", 34914)
local vtf = UnitDebuffID("party5", 34914)
 
if da ~= nil or db ~= nil or dc ~= nil or dd ~= nil or de ~= nil or df ~= nil or dg ~= nil or dh ~= nil or di ~= nil or dj ~= nil or dk ~= nil or dl ~= nil or dm ~= nil or dn ~= nil or dos ~= nil or dp ~= nil or dq ~= nil or dr ~= nil or ds ~= nil or dt ~= nil or du ~= nil or dv ~= nil or dw ~= nil or dx ~= nil or dy ~= nil or dz ~= nil or daa ~= nil or dbb ~= nil or dcc ~= nil or ddd ~= nil or dee ~= nil or dff ~= nil or dgg ~= nil or dhh ~= nil or dii ~= nil and UnitInRange("party1") 
then CastSpellByID(4987,"party1") 
end

if aa ~= nil or ab ~= nil or ac ~= nil or ad ~= nil or ae ~= nil or af ~= nil or ag ~= nil or ah ~= nil or ai ~= nil or aj ~= nil or ak ~= nil or al ~= nil or am ~= nil or an ~= nil or ao ~= nil or ap ~= nil or aq ~= nil or ar ~= nil or as ~= nil or at ~= nil or au ~= nil or av ~= nil or aw ~= nil or ax ~= nil or ay ~= nil or az ~= nil or aaa ~= nil or abb ~= nil or acc ~= nil or add ~= nil or aee ~= nil or aff ~= nil or agg ~= nil or ahh ~= nil or aii ~= nil and UnitInRange("party2")
then CastSpellByID(4987,"party2") 
end

if ba ~= nil or bb ~= nil or bc ~= nil or bd ~= nil or be ~= nil or bf ~= nil or bg ~= nil or bh ~= nil or bi ~= nil or bj ~= nil or bk ~= nil or bl ~= nil or bm ~= nil or bn ~= nil or bo ~= nil or bp ~= nil or bq ~= nil or br ~= nil or bs ~= nil or bt ~= nil or bu ~= nil or bv ~= nil or bw ~= nil or bx ~= nil or by ~= nil or bz ~= nil or baa ~= nil or bbb ~= nil or bcc ~= nil or bdd ~= nil or bee ~= nil or bff ~= nil or bgg ~= nil or bhh ~= nil or bii ~= nil and UnitInRange("party3")
then CastSpellByID(4987,"party3") 
end

if ca ~= nil or cb ~= nil or cc ~= nil or cd ~= nil or ce ~= nil or cf ~= nil or cg ~= nil or ch ~= nil or ci ~= nil or cj ~= nil or ck ~= nil or cl ~= nil or cm ~= nil or cn ~= nil or co ~= nil or cp ~= nil or cq ~= nil or cr ~= nil or cs ~= nil or ct ~= nil or cu ~= nil or cv ~= nil or cw ~= nil or cx ~= nil or cy ~= nil or cz ~= nil or caa ~= nil or cbb ~= nil or ccc ~= nil or cdd ~= nil or cee ~= nil or cff ~= nil or cgg ~= nil or chh ~= nil or cii ~= nil and UnitInRange("party4")
then CastSpellByID(4987,"party4")
end

if ea ~= nil or eb ~= nil or ec ~= nil or ed ~= nil or ee ~= nil or ef ~= nil or eg ~= nil or eh ~= nil or ei ~= nil or ej ~= nil or ek ~= nil or el ~= nil or em ~= nil or en ~= nil or eo ~= nil or ep ~= nil or eq ~= nil or er ~= nil or es ~= nil or et ~= nil or eu ~= nil or ev ~= nil or ew ~= nil or ex ~= nil or ey ~= nil or ez ~= nil or eee ~= nil or ebb ~= nil or ecc ~= nil or edd ~= nil or eaa ~= nil or eff ~= nil or egg ~= nil or ehh ~= nil or eii ~= nil and UnitInRange("party5")
then CastSpellByID(4987,"party5") 
end
```

and added 4987 coz its pala dispel, but it wont do anything  :Frown:

----------


## Untouchablekill

So can anyone solve my mana shield problem?

----------


## Aunubus69

What is the chances of someone getting banned for using this. Because i do think it is considered a 3rd party program to do things automatically witch blizz see's as botting. Has anyone have reports of ban or anything else. It just might not be in the warden list of directory of bannable offenses.

----------


## Untouchablekill

> What is the chances of someone getting banned for using this. Because i do think it is considered a 3rd party program to do things automatically witch blizz see's as botting. Has anyone have reports of ban or anything else. It just might not be in the warden list of directory of bannable offenses.


It is not bannable as it just spams button pressing.

----------


## jackus

> It is not bannable as it just spams button pressing.


Wrong! It is bannable. But so far i think zero haz been banned.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> So can anyone solve my mana shield problem?


2 things.. one impatient...
2

Name: Mana Shield
Spell ID: 1463
Delay: 500
LUA Code:


```
local MS, _, _, _, _, _, MSExpire = UnitBuffID("player", 1463, "player")

if MS ~= nil then
	MSExpire =(MSExpire - GetTime())
	if MSExpire < 2 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end
```

haven't tested but im sure you will

still working on where the error for CoE is... grammatically it's correct otherwise the rotation wouldn't run so there has to be an error somewhere.

----------


## Zemnexx

> What is the chances of someone getting banned for using this. Because i do think it is considered a 3rd party program to do things automatically witch blizz see's as botting. Has anyone have reports of ban or anything else. It just might not be in the warden list of directory of bannable offenses.


I think the chances are very low on using this, actually, you probably have the most chance of getting banned by using the interrupt bot. I actually read an article somewhere that Blizzard is aware of the problem since use of an interrupt bot is on the rise, it stated that they are investigating how it is circumventing warden and plan on taking action against those caught using it. I forget exactly where I read it but I can go find it if you want. Just my two cents.

So bottom line is yes, there is always a risk, it just seems extremely low at the moment.

----------


## KuRIoS

> I think the chances are very low on using this, actually, you probably have the most chance of getting banned by using the interrupt bot. I actually read an article somewhere that Blizzard is aware of the problem since use of an interrupt bot is on the rise, it stated that they are investigating how it is circumventing warden and plan on taking action against those caught using it. I forget exactly where I read it but I can go find it if you want. Just my two cents.
> 
> So bottom line is yes, there is always a risk, it just seems extremely low at the moment.


standard reply from blizz without anything being done

----------


## Zemnexx

> standard reply from blizz without anything being done


Oh, goody.  :Wink:

----------


## DarkAkuma

This program seems great, and just like what I've been looking for for a long time. Just I can't get it to work cause it won't detect my wow process. Reading elsewhere in this thread the reason seems to be that the program only looks for a certain version of the wow process, probably 4.2.2. I'm playing on a emu server atm using 4.0.6. Is there anyway I can get this working, or any hope a future update will support different wow versions? =)

----------


## Ninjaderp

I think its made for retail-servers only, and cmon its not like its expensive to play this game lol.

----------


## trulygangster

Mentally any news about that shadow profile?

----------


## jnnimot

So im using the Protection Paladin profile, and def. topping charts as i level! But it doesn't look like "Hammer of Wrath" ever gets used during rotation. It is in the Abilities list, and wasn't in the original rotation but I did move it over. It still doesn't get cast though, any thoughts? I was also trying to see if I could somehow combine the AOE and Single target into one. The only real difference is CS and HoR and maybe Cons. Would it be possible to have CS (or HoR) used as main, then have it switch to using the other using a modifier key? like holding left alt HoR would be used?

I also tried to put a modifier in DP, so before a boss fight if i held down left shift i would get 3 holy power. didn't do it right tho, got a lua error...ahhhh i wish i know coding!

Thanks in advance if anyone can help!

----------


## bu_ba_911

> So im using the Protection Paladin profile, and def. topping charts as i level! But it doesn't look like "Hammer of Wrath" ever gets used during rotation. It is in the Abilities list, and wasn't in the original rotation but I did move it over. It still doesn't get cast though, any thoughts? I was also trying to see if I could somehow combine the AOE and Single target into one. The only real difference is CS and HoR and maybe Cons. Would it be possible to have CS (or HoR) used as main, then have it switch to using the other using a modifier key? like holding left alt HoR would be used?
> 
> I also tried to put a modifier in DP, so before a boss fight if i held down left shift i would get 3 holy power. didn't do it right tho, got a lua error...ahhhh i wish i know coding!
> 
> Thanks in advance if anyone can help!


hey i'd prefer to teach people how to start editing the code to suit their own purposes, so pm what you got and i'll show you how you can fix it to make ti do what you want  :Smile: 

and yes if you use modifiers to tell it when to do the aoe skills then you wont have to switch, most people would just prefer to switch rotations that deal with that XD

----------


## Ninjaderp

Oh bu_ba I would love if you somehow could make the furywarrior (included in pqr) to automatically switch to AOE whenever it's needed. You got a pm ^^

----------


## Untouchablekill

Shadow priest rotation won't cast anything else but shadow word pain

----------


## Ninjaderp

What level are you, Untouchablekill?

----------


## kickmydog

> hey i'd prefer to teach people how to start editing the code to suit their own purposes, so pm what you got and i'll show you how you can fix it to make ti do what you want 
> 
> and yes if you use modifiers to tell it when to do the aoe skills then you wont have to switch, most people would just prefer to switch rotations that deal with that XD


It all depends on how high in the rotation you put Hammer of Wrath. On my paladin for example I put it very high on the rotation since it will not cast it until the mob is low health. You might have it low in the rotation priority hence other abilities will be prioritized above it, and therefore Hammer of Wrath will only be cast if ALL those abilities are not available.

----------


## Untouchablekill

> What level are you, Untouchablekill?


I am level 62

----------


## Ninjaderp

Okay, most of these profiles are made for lvl85 characters in mind, so unless someone decides to start make them low-lvl-friendly you'll have to wait until you're 85.

----------


## SilentWarrior

Does anyone have an example of how to track a group of enemies/friendlies and their buffs/debuffs to be able to dispell them and actually dispell them? 

Such as track who is enemy and has avanging wrath and use dispell magic on them to remove it.
Or a friendly who got stun by pally stun or mages sheep and remove it.

I can do the rest myself  :Big Grin: 

PS: funny i am considered lazy leecher, having provided free of charge code over the years such as custom classes and reloggers, I would have thought it wouldnt make me a leecher, oh well.

PS2: i poke around abit and I think i understand a bit better how this works, heres some code i made to try out my idea, it is very crude, anyone have suggestions?



```
-- Author      : Silent
-- Create Date : 9/17/2011 9:58:31 PM

function hasDispellableBuff(name)
     if name ~= nil then
        a=b=c=d=e=f=g=h=i=j=k=l=m=n=o=p=q=nil
        -- stolen from builtin priest dispeller thing
        -- put "--" in front of what spells u dont want dispelled remove it otherwise
        a = UnitBuffID(name, 54428) --Plea
        --b = UnitBuffID(name, 6346) --Fear Ward
        --c = UnitBuffID(name, 17) --PWD:S
        d = UnitBuffID(name, 89485) --Inner Focus
        e = UnitBuffID(name, 10060) --Power Infusion
        f = UnitBuffID(name, 16188) --NS
        g = UnitBuffID(name, 29166) --Innervate
        h = UnitBuffID(name, 16689) --Nature's Grasp
        i = UnitBuffID(name, 16974) --PredSwift
        j = UnitBuffID(name, 17116) --NSDruid
        k = UnitBuffID(name, 1022) --BoP
        --l = UnitBuffID(name, 1044) --Freedom
        m = UnitBuffID(name, 31884) --Avenging Wrath
        n = UnitBuffID(name, 12472) --Icy Veins
        --o = UnitBuffID(name, 11426) --IceBarrier
        --p = UnitBuffID(name, 543) --MageWard		
        --q = UnitBuffID(name, 1463) --ManaShield

        if a ~= nil or b ~= nil or c ~= nil or d ~= nil or e ~= nil or f ~= nil or g ~= nil or h ~= nil or i ~= nil or j ~= nil or k ~= nil or l ~= nil or m ~= nil or n ~= nil or o ~= nil or p ~= nil or q ~= nil then
	       return true     -- cast only 1 time
        else 
            return false    -- we want out
        end
    end
end
function checkArenaEnemies()  
  -- method stolen from Gladius
  local groupSize = max(GetRealNumPartyMembers()+1, GetRealNumRaidMembers())
  for x=1, groupSize do
    -- stolen from The Protecter addon
    name = UnitName('arena'..x)
    if hasDispellableBuff(name) then
        -- stolen from builtin priest dispeller thing
        CastSpellByID(527,name)
        return true
    else
        return false
    end    
  end
end

function checkTarget()  
    name = UnitName('target')
    if hasDispellableBuff(name) then       
        return true
    else
        return false
    end 
end

if PQR_IsMoving(1) then
    if checkTarget() then
        return true
    else
        checkArenaEnemies()
    end
    return false
end
```

Was getting some lua errors earlier, dont know if it was fixed, need someone to test with...

PS3: not working, any suggestions?
PS4: was getting constant lua errors, disabled all addons, stop giving errors, any idea on how to prevent this errors without disabling the addons?

----------


## Kinky

> Mentally any news about that shadow profile?


Coming up shortly! I'm uploading it as soon as I'm back home again. (Girlfriend dragged me off to her parents place.)

It's tested and all ready.  :Smile:

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

hey im trying to make a Disarm code to disarm an enemy if they have certain buffs. is this even possible as i think just like the Spell Reflect code which looks/sounds great though it doesn't actually work as the spell needs to be pressed twice, once to change Defensive stance and Equip shields(equip shield not needed for disarm) And once to Spell Reflect or Disarm if enough rage. 

can someone help me out with this pls  :Smile:  if you could just make it Disarm "Avenging Wrath" 31884. and ill add the rest!

ty very much.

----------


## ticklets

> Something similar to this might work: (Note that I'm unsure about the Lifebloom HOT Spell ID)
> 
> 
> ```
> local _,_,_,LB = UnitBuffID("target",33763)
> 
> if LB ~= nil and UnitThreathSituation("target") == 3 or UnitGroupRolesAssigned("target") == "TANK" then
> 	if LB == 3 then return false
> 	else return true end
> ...


Hello,

I already had the autotarget low hp. I added your code and it seems to only cast lifebloom once and not stack it.

And forgive me if i'm wrong, im horrible with codding... but is there a 1 too many return true function in the code?

Can anyone help me? I'm almost done this druid resto rotation and just need a couple more things to perfect it.

----------


## Kinky

And here it is! The renewed Shadow Priest profile.
Shadow Priest Profile
It'll continue to work as usual if you're level 85, but for a leveling Priest, here's some of the things it'll do for you.

Automatic tracking of learned abilities / spellsAutomatic buffing of Power Word: Fortitude, Shadow Protection, Inner Fire and Power Word: Shield if you go under 70% healthSmite and Shadow Word: Pain spam until you reach level 10, where smite gets replaced by Mind Flay
In the beginning, it can be quite mana intensive to use Power Word: Shield so you might disable or remove the spell from the Rotation window as you see fit.
Tested it on a brand new Worgen Priest (which I ran to level 20 for testing purpouses) and my main level 85 Priest. I also re-wrote most of the code and optimized it a bit. (Still working on a way to effectively clip Mind Flay)

Have a go at it and let me know what you guys think!

@ticklets:


```
local _,_,_,LB = UnitBuffID("target",33763)

if LB ~= nil and UnitThreathSituation("target") == 3 or UnitGroupRolesAssigned("target") == "TANK" then
	if LB == 3 then return false
	else return true end
else return true
end
```

Effectively, that's checking for stacks of Lifebloom on your current target. (I'm assuming the HoT ID is 33763, I'm not sure)
Then just to take it line by line; it checks if Lifebloom is active on the current tank, then checks if you have 3 stacks of lifebloom on the target and returns false otherwise it returns true if you don't. Finally, if Lifebloom is not active on your tank target then it casts it.

I'm not really sure what's wrong with the code as it's something like that I'm using for Dark Archangel on my Shadowpriest. (Then again, the Buff's ID and the Evangelism buff ID are different)

----------


## trulygangster

Keep Up the good work mentally idk if people tell you but i kmow i really appreciate all you and everyone elses hard work. Its amazing the potential this small program has. Im testing this as we speak (:

----------


## kickmydog

Xelper,

Would it be possible to have a duplicate button on the "rotation" window so that a Rotation could be instantly duplicated for minor tweaks or revamps. Of course a rename feature would need to pop up once the duplicate/clone button was used for the new rotation.

----------


## lostwalker

> And here it is! The renewed Shadow Priest profile.
> Shadow Priest Profile



Mentally< quick question for you.. In your zip you have 2 priest_rotation files, why is that and which is what?

Thanks
LW

----------


## Meatglue

Sheuron -

On the MM hunter profile I noticed it does not seem to use aimed shot when it should..is it just me?

----------


## jackus

> Does anyone have an example of how to track a group of enemies/friendlies and their buffs/debuffs to be able to dispell them and actually dispell them? 
> 
> Such as track who is enemy and has avanging wrath and use dispell magic on them to remove it.
> Or a friendly who got stun by pally stun or mages sheep and remove it.
> 
> I can do the rest myself 
> 
> PS: funny i am considered lazy leecher, having provided free of charge code over the years such as custom classes and reloggers, I would have thought it wouldnt make me a leecher, oh well.
> 
> ...



I tried the same, but dispelling teammates instead.


```
								 									 										 											 												 													 														local da = UnitDebuffID("party1", 49203)
local db = UnitDebuffID("party1", 47476)
local dc = UnitDebuffID("party1", 339)
local de = UnitDebuffID("party1", 3355)
local df = UnitDebuffID("party1", 34490)
local dg = UnitDebuffID("party1", 19185)
local dh = UnitDebuffID("party1", 50245)
local di = UnitDebuffID("party1", 4167)
local dj = UnitDebuffID("party1", 44572)
local dk = UnitDebuffID("party1", 83047)
local dl = UnitDebuffID("party1", 118)
local dm = UnitDebuffID("party1", 82691)
local dn = UnitDebuffID("party1", 18469)
local dos = UnitDebuffID("party1", 33395)
local dp = UnitDebuffID("party1", 122)
local dq = UnitDebuffID("party1", 83302)
local dr = UnitDebuffID("party1", 55080)
local ds = UnitDebuffID("party1", 120)
local dt = UnitDebuffID("party1", 31589)
local du = UnitDebuffID("party1", 853)
local dv = UnitDebuffID("party1", 20066)
local dw = UnitDebuffID("party1", 31935)
local dx = UnitDebuffID("party1", 605)
local dy = UnitDebuffID("party1", 64044)
local dz = UnitDebuffID("party1", 8122)
local daa = UnitDebuffID("party1", 15487)
local dbb = UnitDebuffID("party1", 64695)
local dcc = UnitDebuffID("party1", 63685)
local ddd = UnitDebuffID("party1", 5782)
local dd = UnitDebuffID("party1", 5484)
local dee = UnitDebuffID("party1", 6358)
local dff = UnitDebuffID("party1", 30283)
local dgg = UnitDebuffID("party1", 6789)
local dhh = UnitDebuffID("party1", 31117)
local dii = UnitDebuffID("party1", 18498)
local aa = UnitDebuffID("party2", 49203)
local ab = UnitDebuffID("party2", 47476)
local ac = UnitDebuffID("party2", 339)
local ae = UnitDebuffID("party2", 3355)
local af = UnitDebuffID("party2", 34490)
local ag = UnitDebuffID("party2", 19185)
local ah = UnitDebuffID("party2", 50245)
local ai = UnitDebuffID("party2", 4167)
local aj = UnitDebuffID("party2", 44572)
local ak = UnitDebuffID("party2", 83047)
local al = UnitDebuffID("party2", 118)
local am = UnitDebuffID("party2", 82691)
local an = UnitDebuffID("party2", 18469)
local ao = UnitDebuffID("party2", 33395)
local ap = UnitDebuffID("party2", 122)
local aq = UnitDebuffID("party2", 83302)
local ar = UnitDebuffID("party2", 55080)
local as = UnitDebuffID("party2", 120)
local at = UnitDebuffID("party2", 31589)
local au = UnitDebuffID("party2", 853)
local av = UnitDebuffID("party2", 20066)
local aw = UnitDebuffID("party2", 31935)
local ax = UnitDebuffID("party2", 605)
local ay = UnitDebuffID("party2", 64044)
local az = UnitDebuffID("party2", 8122)
local aaa = UnitDebuffID("party2", 15487)
local abb = UnitDebuffID("party2", 64695)
local acc = UnitDebuffID("party2", 63685)
local add = UnitDebuffID("party2", 5782)
local ad = UnitDebuffID("party2", 5484)
local aee = UnitDebuffID("party2", 6358)
local aff = UnitDebuffID("party2", 30283)
local agg = UnitDebuffID("party2", 6789)
local ahh = UnitDebuffID("party2", 31117)
local aii = UnitDebuffID("party2", 18498)
local ba = UnitDebuffID("party3", 49203)
local bb = UnitDebuffID("party3", 47476)
local bc = UnitDebuffID("party3", 339)
local be = UnitDebuffID("party3", 3355)
local bf = UnitDebuffID("party3", 34490)
local bg = UnitDebuffID("party3", 19185)
local bh = UnitDebuffID("party3", 50245)
local bi = UnitDebuffID("party3", 4167)
local bj = UnitDebuffID("party3", 44572)
local bk = UnitDebuffID("party3", 83047)
local bl = UnitDebuffID("party3", 118)
local bm = UnitDebuffID("party3", 82691)
local bn = UnitDebuffID("party3", 18469)
local bo = UnitDebuffID("party3", 33395)
local bp = UnitDebuffID("party3", 122)
local bq = UnitDebuffID("party3", 83302)
local br = UnitDebuffID("party3", 55080)
local bs = UnitDebuffID("party3", 120)
local bt = UnitDebuffID("party3", 31589)
local bu = UnitDebuffID("party3", 853)
local bv = UnitDebuffID("party3", 20066)
local bw = UnitDebuffID("party3", 31935)
local bx = UnitDebuffID("party3", 605)
local by = UnitDebuffID("party3", 64044)
local bz = UnitDebuffID("party3", 8122)
local baa = UnitDebuffID("party3", 15487)
local bbb = UnitDebuffID("party3", 64695)
local bcc = UnitDebuffID("party3", 63685)
local bdd = UnitDebuffID("party3", 5782)
local bd = UnitDebuffID("party3", 5484)
local bee = UnitDebuffID("party3", 6358)
local bff = UnitDebuffID("party3", 30283)
local bgg = UnitDebuffID("party3", 6789)
local bhh = UnitDebuffID("party3", 31117)
local bii = UnitDebuffID("party3", 18498)
local ca = UnitDebuffID("party4", 49203)
local cb = UnitDebuffID("party4", 47476)
local cc = UnitDebuffID("party4", 339)
local ce = UnitDebuffID("party4", 3355)
local cf = UnitDebuffID("party4", 34490)
local cg = UnitDebuffID("party4", 19185)
local ch = UnitDebuffID("party4", 50245)
local ci = UnitDebuffID("party4", 4167)
local cj = UnitDebuffID("party4", 44572)
local ck = UnitDebuffID("party4", 83047)
local cl = UnitDebuffID("party4", 118)
local cm = UnitDebuffID("party4", 82691)
local cn = UnitDebuffID("party4", 18469)
local co = UnitDebuffID("party4", 33395)
local cp = UnitDebuffID("party4", 122)
local cq = UnitDebuffID("party4", 83302)
local cr = UnitDebuffID("party4", 55080)
local cs = UnitDebuffID("party4", 120)
local ct = UnitDebuffID("party4", 31589)
local cu = UnitDebuffID("party4", 853)
local cv = UnitDebuffID("party4", 20066)
local cw = UnitDebuffID("party4", 31935)
local cx = UnitDebuffID("party4", 605)
local cy = UnitDebuffID("party4", 64044)
local cz = UnitDebuffID("party4", 8122)
local caa = UnitDebuffID("party4", 15487)
local cbb = UnitDebuffID("party4", 64695)
local ccc = UnitDebuffID("party4", 63685)
local cdd = UnitDebuffID("party4", 5782)
local cd = UnitDebuffID("party4", 5484)
local cee = UnitDebuffID("party4", 6358)
local cff = UnitDebuffID("party4", 30283)
local cgg = UnitDebuffID("party4", 6789)
local chh = UnitDebuffID("party4", 31117)
local cii = UnitDebuffID("party4", 18498)
local ea = UnitDebuffID("party5", 49203)
local eb = UnitDebuffID("party5", 47476)
local ec = UnitDebuffID("party5", 339)
local ee = UnitDebuffID("party5", 3355)
local ef = UnitDebuffID("party5", 34490)
local eg = UnitDebuffID("party5", 19185)
local eh = UnitDebuffID("party5", 50245)
local ei = UnitDebuffID("party5", 4167)
local ej = UnitDebuffID("party5", 44572)
local ek = UnitDebuffID("party5", 83047)
local el = UnitDebuffID("party5", 118)
local em = UnitDebuffID("party5", 82691)
local en = UnitDebuffID("party5", 18469)
local eo = UnitDebuffID("party5", 33395)
local ep = UnitDebuffID("party5", 122)
local eq = UnitDebuffID("party5", 83302)
local er = UnitDebuffID("party5", 55080)
local es = UnitDebuffID("party5", 120)
local et = UnitDebuffID("party5", 31589)
local eu = UnitDebuffID("party5", 853)
local ev = UnitDebuffID("party5", 20066)
local ew = UnitDebuffID("party5", 31935)
local ex = UnitDebuffID("party5", 605)
local ey = UnitDebuffID("party5", 64044)
local ez = UnitDebuffID("party5", 8122)
local eaa = UnitDebuffID("party5", 15487)
local ebb = UnitDebuffID("party5", 64695)
local ecc = UnitDebuffID("party5", 63685)
local edd = UnitDebuffID("party5", 5782)
local ed = UnitDebuffID("party5", 5484)
local eee = UnitDebuffID("party5", 6358)
local eff = UnitDebuffID("party5", 30283)
local egg = UnitDebuffID("party5", 6789)
local ehh = UnitDebuffID("party5", 31117)
local eii = UnitDebuffID("party5", 18498)
local fa = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 49203)
local fb = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 47476)
local fc = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 339)
local fe = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 3355)
local ff = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 34490)
local fg = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 19185)
local fh = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 50245)
local fi = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 4167)
local fj = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 44572)
local fk = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 83047)
local fl = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 118)
local fm = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 82691)
local fn = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 18469)
local fo = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 33395)
local fp = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 122)
local fq = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 83302)
local fr = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 55080)
local fs = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 120)
local ft = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 31589)
local fu = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 853)
local fv = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 20066)
local fw = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 31935)
local fx = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 605)
local fy = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 64044)
local fz = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 8122)
local faa = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 15487)
local fbb = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 64695)
local fcc = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 63685)
local fdd = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 5782)
local fd = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 5484)
local fee = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 6358)
local fff = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 30283)
local fgg = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 6789)
local fhh = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 31117)
local fii = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 18498)
local uaa = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 30108)
local uab = UnitDebuffID("party1", 30108)
local uac = UnitDebuffID("party2", 30108)
local uad = UnitDebuffID("party3", 30108)
local uae = UnitDebuffID("party4", 30108)
local uaf = UnitDebuffID("party5", 30108)
local vta = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 34914)
local vtb = UnitDebuffID("party1", 34914)
local vtc = UnitDebuffID("party2", 34914)
local vtd = UnitDebuffID("party3", 34914)
local vte = UnitDebuffID("party4", 34914)
local vtf = UnitDebuffID("party5", 34914)
 
if da ~= nil or db ~= nil or dc ~= nil or dd ~= nil or de ~= nil or df ~= nil or dg ~= nil or dh ~= nil or di ~= nil or dj ~= nil or dk ~= nil or dl ~= nil or dm ~= nil or dn ~= nil or dos ~= nil or dp ~= nil or dq ~= nil or dr ~= nil or ds ~= nil or dt ~= nil or du ~= nil or dv ~= nil or dw ~= nil or dx ~= nil or dy ~= nil or dz ~= nil or daa ~= nil or dbb ~= nil or dcc ~= nil or ddd ~= nil or dee ~= nil or dff ~= nil or dgg ~= nil or dhh ~= nil or dii ~= nil and UnitInRange("party1") 
then CastSpellByID(4987,"party1") 
end

if aa ~= nil or ab ~= nil or ac ~= nil or ad ~= nil or ae ~= nil or af ~= nil or ag ~= nil or ah ~= nil or ai ~= nil or aj ~= nil or ak ~= nil or al ~= nil or am ~= nil or an ~= nil or ao ~= nil or ap ~= nil or aq ~= nil or ar ~= nil or as ~= nil or at ~= nil or au ~= nil or av ~= nil or aw ~= nil or ax ~= nil or ay ~= nil or az ~= nil or aaa ~= nil or abb ~= nil or acc ~= nil or add ~= nil or aee ~= nil or aff ~= nil or agg ~= nil or ahh ~= nil or aii ~= nil and UnitInRange("party2")
then CastSpellByID(4987,"party2") 
end

if ba ~= nil or bb ~= nil or bc ~= nil or bd ~= nil or be ~= nil or bf ~= nil or bg ~= nil or bh ~= nil or bi ~= nil or bj ~= nil or bk ~= nil or bl ~= nil or bm ~= nil or bn ~= nil or bo ~= nil or bp ~= nil or bq ~= nil or br ~= nil or bs ~= nil or bt ~= nil or bu ~= nil or bv ~= nil or bw ~= nil or bx ~= nil or by ~= nil or bz ~= nil or baa ~= nil or bbb ~= nil or bcc ~= nil or bdd ~= nil or bee ~= nil or bff ~= nil or bgg ~= nil or bhh ~= nil or bii ~= nil and UnitInRange("party3")
then CastSpellByID(4987,"party3") 
end

if ca ~= nil or cb ~= nil or cc ~= nil or cd ~= nil or ce ~= nil or cf ~= nil or cg ~= nil or ch ~= nil or ci ~= nil or cj ~= nil or ck ~= nil or cl ~= nil or cm ~= nil or cn ~= nil or co ~= nil or cp ~= nil or cq ~= nil or cr ~= nil or cs ~= nil or ct ~= nil or cu ~= nil or cv ~= nil or cw ~= nil or cx ~= nil or cy ~= nil or cz ~= nil or caa ~= nil or cbb ~= nil or ccc ~= nil or cdd ~= nil or cee ~= nil or cff ~= nil or cgg ~= nil or chh ~= nil or cii ~= nil and UnitInRange("party4")
then CastSpellByID(4987,"party4")
end

if ea ~= nil or eb ~= nil or ec ~= nil or ed ~= nil or ee ~= nil or ef ~= nil or eg ~= nil or eh ~= nil or ei ~= nil or ej ~= nil or ek ~= nil or el ~= nil or em ~= nil or en ~= nil or eo ~= nil or ep ~= nil or eq ~= nil or er ~= nil or es ~= nil or et ~= nil or eu ~= nil or ev ~= nil or ew ~= nil or ex ~= nil or ey ~= nil or ez ~= nil or eee ~= nil or ebb ~= nil or ecc ~= nil or edd ~= nil or eaa ~= nil or eff ~= nil or egg ~= nil or ehh ~= nil or eii ~= nil and UnitInRange("party5")
then CastSpellByID(4987,"party5") 
end
```

But it dont work :/

----------


## SilentWarrior

Updated, works single target, but doesnt seem to be working in arena. Can anyone help?



```
-- Author      : Silent
-- Create Date : 9/17/2011 9:58:31 PM

function hasDispellableBuff(name)
     if name ~= nil then
        --a=b=c=d=e=f=g=h=i=j=k=l=m=n=o=p=q=nil
        -- stolen from builtin priest dispeller thing
        -- put "--" in front of what spells u dont want dispelled remove it otherwise
        a = UnitBuffID(name, 54428) --Plea
        b = UnitBuffID(name, 6346) --Fear Ward
        --c = UnitBuffID(name, 17) --PWD:S
        d = UnitBuffID(name, 89485) --Inner Focus
        e = UnitBuffID(name, 10060) --Power Infusion
        f = UnitBuffID(name, 16188) --NS
        g = UnitBuffID(name, 29166) --Innervate
        h = UnitBuffID(name, 16689) --Nature's Grasp
        i = UnitBuffID(name, 16974) --PredSwift
        j = UnitBuffID(name, 17116) --NSDruid
        k = UnitBuffID(name, 1022) --BoP
        l = UnitBuffID(name, 1044) --Freedom
        m = UnitBuffID(name, 31884) --Avenging Wrath
        n = UnitBuffID(name, 12472) --Icy Veins
        o = UnitBuffID(name, 11426) --IceBarrier
        --p = UnitBuffID(name, 543) --MageWard		
        q = UnitBuffID(name, 1463) --ManaShield

        if a ~= nil or b ~= nil or c ~= nil or d ~= nil or e ~= nil or f ~= nil or g ~= nil or h ~= nil or i ~= nil or j ~= nil or k ~= nil or l ~= nil or m ~= nil or n ~= nil or o ~= nil or p ~= nil or q ~= nil then
	       return true     -- cast only 1 time
        else 
            return false    -- we want out
        end
    end
end
function checkArenaEnemies()  
  -- method stolen from Gladius
  local groupSize = max(GetRealNumPartyMembers()+1, GetRealNumRaidMembers())
  for x=1, groupSize do
    -- stolen from The Protecter addon
    name = "arena"..x
    if hasDispellableBuff(name) then
        -- stolen from builtin priest dispeller thing
        CastSpellByID(527,name)
        return true
    else
        return false
    end    
  end
end

function checkTarget() 
    name = "target"
    if hasDispellableBuff(name) then       
        return true
    else
        return false
    end 
end

if PQR_IsMoving(1) then
    if checkTarget() then
        return true
    else
        checkArenaEnemies()
    end
    return false
end
```

----------


## diesall

@ xelper is possible to use external libraries without it trying to disable the addon the library belongs too, ie. i can call libRange and use it within the scope of an ability, however as soon as its goes to cast the ability using return true, calling either runmacrotext or CastspellbyID, it seems to think that the addon i called the library from is trying to use CastspellbyID and wants me to disable the addon.

----------


## Kinky

> Mentally< quick question for you.. In your zip you have 2 priest_rotation files, why is that and which is what?
> 
> Thanks
> LW


I have absolutely no idea. It just did that by itself. I assume it's Priest_Rotations you want to keep, not Priest_Rotation.

----------


## diesall

@silentwarrior

not too sure why its not working, it might be a conflict with which spellcast its firing inside the checkArenaEnemies function, as your calling the spell to fire within the function itself you probably dont want the abilities native function calling it as well via the return true, try returning false instead

----------


## SilentWarrior

> @silentwarrior
> 
> not too sure why its not working, it might be a conflict with which spellcast its firing inside the checkArenaEnemies function, as your calling the spell to fire within the function itself you probably dont want the abilities native function calling it as well via the return true, try returning false instead


Updated, pending test : 


```
-- Author      : Silent
-- Create Date : 9/17/2011 9:58:31 PM

function checkTeamMates()
    local da = UnitDebuffID("party1", 49203)
    local db = UnitDebuffID("party1", 47476)
    local dc = UnitDebuffID("party1", 339)
    local de = UnitDebuffID("party1", 3355)
    local df = UnitDebuffID("party1", 34490)
    local dg = UnitDebuffID("party1", 19185)
    local dh = UnitDebuffID("party1", 50245)
    local di = UnitDebuffID("party1", 4167)
    local dj = UnitDebuffID("party1", 44572)
    local dk = UnitDebuffID("party1", 83047)
    local dl = UnitDebuffID("party1", 118)
    local dm = UnitDebuffID("party1", 82691)
    local dn = UnitDebuffID("party1", 18469)
    local dos = UnitDebuffID("party1", 33395)
    local dp = UnitDebuffID("party1", 122)
    local dq = UnitDebuffID("party1", 83302)
    local dr = UnitDebuffID("party1", 55080)
    local ds = UnitDebuffID("party1", 120)
    local dt = UnitDebuffID("party1", 31589)
    local du = UnitDebuffID("party1", 853)
    local dv = UnitDebuffID("party1", 20066)
    local dw = UnitDebuffID("party1", 31935)
    local dx = UnitDebuffID("party1", 605)
    local dy = UnitDebuffID("party1", 64044)
    local dz = UnitDebuffID("party1", 8122)
    local daa = UnitDebuffID("party1", 15487)
    local dbb = UnitDebuffID("party1", 64695)
    local dcc = UnitDebuffID("party1", 63685)
    local ddd = UnitDebuffID("party1", 5782)
    local dd = UnitDebuffID("party1", 5484)
    local dee = UnitDebuffID("party1", 6358)
    local dff = UnitDebuffID("party1", 30283)
    local dgg = UnitDebuffID("party1", 6789)
    local dhh = UnitDebuffID("party1", 31117)
    local dii = UnitDebuffID("party1", 18498)
    local aa = UnitDebuffID("party2", 49203)
    local ab = UnitDebuffID("party2", 47476)
    local ac = UnitDebuffID("party2", 339)
    local ae = UnitDebuffID("party2", 3355)
    local af = UnitDebuffID("party2", 34490)
    local ag = UnitDebuffID("party2", 19185)
    local ah = UnitDebuffID("party2", 50245)
    local ai = UnitDebuffID("party2", 4167)
    local aj = UnitDebuffID("party2", 44572)
    local ak = UnitDebuffID("party2", 83047)
    local al = UnitDebuffID("party2", 118)
    local am = UnitDebuffID("party2", 82691)
    local an = UnitDebuffID("party2", 18469)
    local ao = UnitDebuffID("party2", 33395)
    local ap = UnitDebuffID("party2", 122)
    local aq = UnitDebuffID("party2", 83302)
    local ar = UnitDebuffID("party2", 55080)
    local as = UnitDebuffID("party2", 120)
    local at = UnitDebuffID("party2", 31589)
    local au = UnitDebuffID("party2", 853)
    local av = UnitDebuffID("party2", 20066)
    local aw = UnitDebuffID("party2", 31935)
    local ax = UnitDebuffID("party2", 605)
    local ay = UnitDebuffID("party2", 64044)
    local az = UnitDebuffID("party2", 8122)
    local aaa = UnitDebuffID("party2", 15487)
    local abb = UnitDebuffID("party2", 64695)
    local acc = UnitDebuffID("party2", 63685)
    local add = UnitDebuffID("party2", 5782)
    local ad = UnitDebuffID("party2", 5484)
    local aee = UnitDebuffID("party2", 6358)
    local aff = UnitDebuffID("party2", 30283)
    local agg = UnitDebuffID("party2", 6789)
    local ahh = UnitDebuffID("party2", 31117)
    local aii = UnitDebuffID("party2", 18498)
    local ba = UnitDebuffID("party3", 49203)
    local bb = UnitDebuffID("party3", 47476)
    local bc = UnitDebuffID("party3", 339)
    local be = UnitDebuffID("party3", 3355)
    local bf = UnitDebuffID("party3", 34490)
    local bg = UnitDebuffID("party3", 19185)
    local bh = UnitDebuffID("party3", 50245)
    local bi = UnitDebuffID("party3", 4167)
    local bj = UnitDebuffID("party3", 44572)
    local bk = UnitDebuffID("party3", 83047)
    local bl = UnitDebuffID("party3", 118)
    local bm = UnitDebuffID("party3", 82691)
    local bn = UnitDebuffID("party3", 18469)
    local bo = UnitDebuffID("party3", 33395)
    local bp = UnitDebuffID("party3", 122)
    local bq = UnitDebuffID("party3", 83302)
    local br = UnitDebuffID("party3", 55080)
    local bs = UnitDebuffID("party3", 120)
    local bt = UnitDebuffID("party3", 31589)
    local bu = UnitDebuffID("party3", 853)
    local bv = UnitDebuffID("party3", 20066)
    local bw = UnitDebuffID("party3", 31935)
    local bx = UnitDebuffID("party3", 605)
    local by = UnitDebuffID("party3", 64044)
    local bz = UnitDebuffID("party3", 8122)
    local baa = UnitDebuffID("party3", 15487)
    local bbb = UnitDebuffID("party3", 64695)
    local bcc = UnitDebuffID("party3", 63685)
    local bdd = UnitDebuffID("party3", 5782)
    local bd = UnitDebuffID("party3", 5484)
    local bee = UnitDebuffID("party3", 6358)
    local bff = UnitDebuffID("party3", 30283)
    local bgg = UnitDebuffID("party3", 6789)
    local bhh = UnitDebuffID("party3", 31117)
    local bii = UnitDebuffID("party3", 18498)
    local ca = UnitDebuffID("party4", 49203)
    local cb = UnitDebuffID("party4", 47476)
    local cc = UnitDebuffID("party4", 339)
    local ce = UnitDebuffID("party4", 3355)
    local cf = UnitDebuffID("party4", 34490)
    local cg = UnitDebuffID("party4", 19185)
    local ch = UnitDebuffID("party4", 50245)
    local ci = UnitDebuffID("party4", 4167)
    local cj = UnitDebuffID("party4", 44572)
    local ck = UnitDebuffID("party4", 83047)
    local cl = UnitDebuffID("party4", 118)
    local cm = UnitDebuffID("party4", 82691)
    local cn = UnitDebuffID("party4", 18469)
    local co = UnitDebuffID("party4", 33395)
    local cp = UnitDebuffID("party4", 122)
    local cq = UnitDebuffID("party4", 83302)
    local cr = UnitDebuffID("party4", 55080)
    local cs = UnitDebuffID("party4", 120)
    local ct = UnitDebuffID("party4", 31589)
    local cu = UnitDebuffID("party4", 853)
    local cv = UnitDebuffID("party4", 20066)
    local cw = UnitDebuffID("party4", 31935)
    local cx = UnitDebuffID("party4", 605)
    local cy = UnitDebuffID("party4", 64044)
    local cz = UnitDebuffID("party4", 8122)
    local caa = UnitDebuffID("party4", 15487)
    local cbb = UnitDebuffID("party4", 64695)
    local ccc = UnitDebuffID("party4", 63685)
    local cdd = UnitDebuffID("party4", 5782)
    local cd = UnitDebuffID("party4", 5484)
    local cee = UnitDebuffID("party4", 6358)
    local cff = UnitDebuffID("party4", 30283)
    local cgg = UnitDebuffID("party4", 6789)
    local chh = UnitDebuffID("party4", 31117)
    local cii = UnitDebuffID("party4", 18498)
    local ea = UnitDebuffID("party5", 49203)
    local eb = UnitDebuffID("party5", 47476)
    local ec = UnitDebuffID("party5", 339)
    local ee = UnitDebuffID("party5", 3355)
    local ef = UnitDebuffID("party5", 34490)
    local eg = UnitDebuffID("party5", 19185)
    local eh = UnitDebuffID("party5", 50245)
    local ei = UnitDebuffID("party5", 4167)
    local ej = UnitDebuffID("party5", 44572)
    local ek = UnitDebuffID("party5", 83047)
    local el = UnitDebuffID("party5", 118)
    local em = UnitDebuffID("party5", 82691)
    local en = UnitDebuffID("party5", 18469)
    local eo = UnitDebuffID("party5", 33395)
    local ep = UnitDebuffID("party5", 122)
    local eq = UnitDebuffID("party5", 83302)
    local er = UnitDebuffID("party5", 55080)
    local es = UnitDebuffID("party5", 120)
    local et = UnitDebuffID("party5", 31589)
    local eu = UnitDebuffID("party5", 853)
    local ev = UnitDebuffID("party5", 20066)
    local ew = UnitDebuffID("party5", 31935)
    local ex = UnitDebuffID("party5", 605)
    local ey = UnitDebuffID("party5", 64044)
    local ez = UnitDebuffID("party5", 8122)
    local eaa = UnitDebuffID("party5", 15487)
    local ebb = UnitDebuffID("party5", 64695)
    local ecc = UnitDebuffID("party5", 63685)
    local edd = UnitDebuffID("party5", 5782)
    local ed = UnitDebuffID("party5", 5484)
    local eee = UnitDebuffID("party5", 6358)
    local eff = UnitDebuffID("party5", 30283)
    local egg = UnitDebuffID("party5", 6789)
    local ehh = UnitDebuffID("party5", 31117)
    local eii = UnitDebuffID("party5", 18498)
    local fa = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 49203)
    local fb = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 47476)
    local fc = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 339)
    local fe = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 3355)
    local ff = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 34490)
    local fg = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 19185)
    local fh = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 50245)
    local fi = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 4167)
    local fj = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 44572)
    local fk = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 83047)
    local fl = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 118)
    local fm = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 82691)
    local fn = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 18469)
    local fo = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 33395)
    local fp = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 122)
    local fq = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 83302)
    local fr = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 55080)
    local fs = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 120)
    local ft = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 31589)
    local fu = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 853)
    local fv = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 20066)
    local fw = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 31935)
    local fx = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 605)
    local fy = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 64044)
    local fz = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 8122)
    local faa = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 15487)
    local fbb = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 64695)
    local fcc = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 63685)
    local fdd = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 5782)
    local fd = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 5484)
    local fee = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 6358)
    local fff = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 30283)
    local fgg = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 6789)
    local fhh = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 31117)
    local fii = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 18498)
    local uaa = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 30108)
    local uab = UnitDebuffID("party1", 30108)
    local uac = UnitDebuffID("party2", 30108)
    local uad = UnitDebuffID("party3", 30108)
    local uae = UnitDebuffID("party4", 30108)
    local uaf = UnitDebuffID("party5", 30108)
    local vta = UnitDebuffID(targettoheal, 34914)
    local vtb = UnitDebuffID("party1", 34914)
    local vtc = UnitDebuffID("party2", 34914)
    local vtd = UnitDebuffID("party3", 34914)
    local vte = UnitDebuffID("party4", 34914)
    local vtf = UnitDebuffID("party5", 34914)
 
    if da ~= nil or db ~= nil or dc ~= nil or dd ~= nil or de ~= nil or df ~= nil or dg ~= nil or dh ~= nil or di ~= nil or dj ~= nil or dk ~= nil or dl ~= nil or dm ~= nil or dn ~= nil or dos ~= nil or dp ~= nil or dq ~= nil or dr ~= nil or ds ~= nil or dt ~= nil or du ~= nil or dv ~= nil or dw ~= nil or dx ~= nil or dy ~= nil or dz ~= nil or daa ~= nil or dbb ~= nil or dcc ~= nil or ddd ~= nil or dee ~= nil or dff ~= nil or dgg ~= nil or dhh ~= nil or dii ~= nil and UnitInRange("party1") 
    then CastSpellByID(527,"party1") 
    end

    if aa ~= nil or ab ~= nil or ac ~= nil or ad ~= nil or ae ~= nil or af ~= nil or ag ~= nil or ah ~= nil or ai ~= nil or aj ~= nil or ak ~= nil or al ~= nil or am ~= nil or an ~= nil or ao ~= nil or ap ~= nil or aq ~= nil or ar ~= nil or as ~= nil or at ~= nil or au ~= nil or av ~= nil or aw ~= nil or ax ~= nil or ay ~= nil or az ~= nil or aaa ~= nil or abb ~= nil or acc ~= nil or add ~= nil or aee ~= nil or aff ~= nil or agg ~= nil or ahh ~= nil or aii ~= nil and UnitInRange("party2")
    then CastSpellByID(527,"party2") 
    end

    if ba ~= nil or bb ~= nil or bc ~= nil or bd ~= nil or be ~= nil or bf ~= nil or bg ~= nil or bh ~= nil or bi ~= nil or bj ~= nil or bk ~= nil or bl ~= nil or bm ~= nil or bn ~= nil or bo ~= nil or bp ~= nil or bq ~= nil or br ~= nil or bs ~= nil or bt ~= nil or bu ~= nil or bv ~= nil or bw ~= nil or bx ~= nil or by ~= nil or bz ~= nil or baa ~= nil or bbb ~= nil or bcc ~= nil or bdd ~= nil or bee ~= nil or bff ~= nil or bgg ~= nil or bhh ~= nil or bii ~= nil and UnitInRange("party3")
    then CastSpellByID(527,"party3") 
    end

    if ca ~= nil or cb ~= nil or cc ~= nil or cd ~= nil or ce ~= nil or cf ~= nil or cg ~= nil or ch ~= nil or ci ~= nil or cj ~= nil or ck ~= nil or cl ~= nil or cm ~= nil or cn ~= nil or co ~= nil or cp ~= nil or cq ~= nil or cr ~= nil or cs ~= nil or ct ~= nil or cu ~= nil or cv ~= nil or cw ~= nil or cx ~= nil or cy ~= nil or cz ~= nil or caa ~= nil or cbb ~= nil or ccc ~= nil or cdd ~= nil or cee ~= nil or cff ~= nil or cgg ~= nil or chh ~= nil or cii ~= nil and UnitInRange("party4")
    then CastSpellByID(527,"party4")
    end

    if ea ~= nil or eb ~= nil or ec ~= nil or ed ~= nil or ee ~= nil or ef ~= nil or eg ~= nil or eh ~= nil or ei ~= nil or ej ~= nil or ek ~= nil or el ~= nil or em ~= nil or en ~= nil or eo ~= nil or ep ~= nil or eq ~= nil or er ~= nil or es ~= nil or et ~= nil or eu ~= nil or ev ~= nil or ew ~= nil or ex ~= nil or ey ~= nil or ez ~= nil or eee ~= nil or ebb ~= nil or ecc ~= nil or edd ~= nil or eaa ~= nil or eff ~= nil or egg ~= nil or ehh ~= nil or eii ~= nil and UnitInRange("party5")
    then CastSpellByID(527,"party5") 
    end

end
function hasDispellableBuff(name)
     if name ~= nil then
        a=b=c=d=e=f=g=h=i=j=k=l=m=n=o=p=q=nil
        -- stolen from builtin priest dispeller thing
        -- put "--" in front of what spells u dont want dispelled remove it otherwise
        a = UnitBuffID(name, 54428) --Plea
        b = UnitBuffID(name, 6346) --Fear Ward
        c = UnitBuffID(name, 17) --PWD:S
        d = UnitBuffID(name, 89485) --Inner Focus
        e = UnitBuffID(name, 10060) --Power Infusion
        f = UnitBuffID(name, 16188) --NS
        g = UnitBuffID(name, 29166) --Innervate
        h = UnitBuffID(name, 16689) --Nature's Grasp
        i = UnitBuffID(name, 16974) --PredSwift
        j = UnitBuffID(name, 17116) --NSDruid
        k = UnitBuffID(name, 1022) --BoP
        l = UnitBuffID(name, 1044) --Freedom
        m = UnitBuffID(name, 31884) --Avenging Wrath
        n = UnitBuffID(name, 12472) --Icy Veins
        o = UnitBuffID(name, 11426) --IceBarrier
        p = UnitBuffID(name, 543) --MageWard		
        q = UnitBuffID(name, 1463) --ManaShield

        if a ~= nil or b ~= nil or c ~= nil or d ~= nil or e ~= nil or f ~= nil or g ~= nil or h ~= nil or i ~= nil or j ~= nil or k ~= nil or l ~= nil or m ~= nil or n ~= nil or o ~= nil or p ~= nil or q ~= nil then
	       return true
        else 
            return false
        end
    end
end
function checkArenaEnemies()  
  -- method stolen from Gladius
  local groupSize = max(GetRealNumPartyMembers()+1, GetRealNumRaidMembers())
  for x=1, groupSize do
    -- stolen from The Protecter addon      
    if hasDispellableBuff("arena"..x) then
        -- stolen from builtin priest dispeller thing
        print("dispelling arena"..x)
        CastSpellByID(527,"arena"..x)
        return true
    else
        return false
    end    
  end
end

function checkTarget()
    --return false
    if hasDispellableBuff("target") then 
        print("dispelling target")      
        return true
    else
        return false
    end 
end

if PQR_IsMoving(1) then
    checkTeamMates()
    checkTarget()   
    checkArenaEnemies()    
    return false
end
```

Doesnt work.

----------


## diesall

function checkArenaEnemies() 
-- method stolen from Gladius
local groupSize = max(GetRealNumPartyMembers()+1, GetRealNumRaidMembers())
for x=1, groupSize do
-- stolen from The Protecter addon 
if hasDispellableBuff("arena"..x) then
-- stolen from builtin priest dispeller thing
print("dispelling arena"..x)
CastSpellByID(527,"arena"..x)
return true * <- this to false, as your sending the cast with the prior command* 
else
return false
end 
end
end

----------


## sheuron

@xelper: I think i found a bug. I guess you using this CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(spellid)) to cast spells. Works on most spells, but some spells have a secondary text send to arguments. This is an example

GetSpellInfo(60192)
returns CastSpellByName("Freezing Trap Frost - Trap Launcher") and is not working

but, if we use 

tostring(GetSpellInfo(60192)) 
returns CastSpellByName("Freezing Trap") and works fine.

----------


## ticklets

Sheuron, Would you know how to check if the current target has 3 stacks of lifebloom, and cast it if it does not? I'm having trouble.

----------


## Xelper

I'm using CastSpellByID to cast the spell ID indicated... I know there are some issues with casting Trap Launcher traps, though. It has to do with the spell ID actually being casted. 

Try to type /combatlog ingame, cast the spell and see exactly what spell ID shows up in the combat log... if its the same one you are using let me know.

Also, I think you should implement in your profiles that use the modifier keys (SHIFT, etc) a keyboard focus check.



```
if GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() ~= nil then
	return false
end
```

This way when you are typing you aren't randomly laying down rings of frost when you hit shift.  :Wink:

----------


## SilentWarrior

> function checkArenaEnemies() 
> -- method stolen from Gladius
> local groupSize = max(GetRealNumPartyMembers()+1, GetRealNumRaidMembers())
> for x=1, groupSize do
> -- stolen from The Protecter addon 
> if hasDispellableBuff("arena"..x) then
> -- stolen from builtin priest dispeller thing
> print("dispelling arena"..x)
> CastSpellByID(527,"arena"..x)
> ...


If i use a function he wont even cast anything, i am falling back to blindly copy pasting walls of text :/


Btw how can i check if my target is friendly or not?

----------


## kickmydog

> Sheuron -
> 
> On the MM hunter profile I noticed it does not seem to use aimed shot when it should..is it just me?


This is something I noticed myself. It seems that Sheuron merged "Aimed Shot & Aimed Shot!" into one ability check. This is in a lower priority than Chimera Shot. So the bot will delay casting Aimed Shot! if there is enough focus for a Chimera Shot. Personally I just removed it and created an Aimed Shot! ability with a higher priority on the rotation.

On that note, is anyway to make it not switch into Aspect of the Fox when moving for only certain abilities. Since really it only needs to go into Fox when doing a Steady/Cobra Shot while moving and should stay in Hawk for everything else. Currently it stays in Fox while moving even when firing instants.

----------


## sheuron

> Sheuron, Would you know how to check if the current target has 3 stacks of lifebloom, and cast it if it does not? I'm having trouble.




```
local _,_,_,count = UnitBuffID("target",33763)
if count ~= 3 then return true end
```

----------


## SilentWarrior

Any reason why this wouldnt work?

Removed the function, looks ugly but should work, doesnt :/


```
 

   

     a = UnitBuffID("arena1", 54428) --Plea
        b = UnitBuffID("arena1", 6346) --Fear Ward
        c = UnitBuffID("arena1", 17) --PWD:S
        d = UnitBuffID("arena1", 89485) --Inner Focus
        e = UnitBuffID("arena1", 10060) --Power Infusion
        f = UnitBuffID("arena1", 16188) --NS
        g = UnitBuffID("arena1", 29166) --Innervate
        h = UnitBuffID("arena1", 16689) --Nature's Grasp
        i = UnitBuffID("arena1", 16974) --PredSwift
        j = UnitBuffID("arena1", 17116) --NSDruid
        k = UnitBuffID("arena1", 1022) --BoP
        l = UnitBuffID("arena1", 1044) --Freedom
        m = UnitBuffID("arena1", 31884) --Avenging Wrath
        n = UnitBuffID("arena1", 12472) --Icy Veins
        o = UnitBuffID("arena1", 11426) --IceBarrier
        p = UnitBuffID("arena1", 543) --MageWard		
        q = UnitBuffID("arena1", 1463) --ManaShield

        if a ~= nil or b ~= nil or c ~= nil or d ~= nil or e ~= nil or f ~= nil or g ~= nil or h ~= nil or i ~= nil or j ~= nil or k ~= nil or l ~= nil or m ~= nil or n ~= nil or o ~= nil or p ~= nil or q ~= nil then
	       if UnitInRange("arena1") then 
                CastSpellByID(527,"arena1") 
                return false
            end        
        end

     a = UnitBuffID("arena2", 54428) --Plea
        b = UnitBuffID("arena2", 6346) --Fear Ward
        c = UnitBuffID("arena2", 17) --PWD:S
        d = UnitBuffID("arena2", 89485) --Inner Focus
        e = UnitBuffID("arena2", 10060) --Power Infusion
        f = UnitBuffID("arena2", 16188) --NS
        g = UnitBuffID("arena2", 29166) --Innervate
        h = UnitBuffID("arena2", 16689) --Nature's Grasp
        i = UnitBuffID("arena2", 16974) --PredSwift
        j = UnitBuffID("arena2", 17116) --NSDruid
        k = UnitBuffID("arena2", 1022) --BoP
        l = UnitBuffID("arena2", 1044) --Freedom
        m = UnitBuffID("arena2", 31884) --Avenging Wrath
        n = UnitBuffID("arena2", 12472) --Icy Veins
        o = UnitBuffID("arena2", 11426) --IceBarrier
        p = UnitBuffID("arena2", 543) --MageWard		
        q = UnitBuffID("arena2", 1463) --ManaShield

        if a ~= nil or b ~= nil or c ~= nil or d ~= nil or e ~= nil or f ~= nil or g ~= nil or h ~= nil or i ~= nil or j ~= nil or k ~= nil or l ~= nil or m ~= nil or n ~= nil or o ~= nil or p ~= nil or q ~= nil then
	       if UnitInRange("arena2") then 
                CastSpellByID(527,"arena2") 
                return false
            end          
        end


return false
```

----------


## diesall

> If i use a function he wont even cast anything, i am falling back to blindly copy pasting walls of text :/
> 
> 
> Btw how can i check if my target is friendly or not?


i use 

for enemy checking:
if UnitIsEnemy("player","target") then <code> end 

for friendly checking
if not(UnitIsEnemy("player","target")) then <code> end

----------


## Kinky

I'm still having no luck getting Mind Flay to automatigcally cancel when the higher priority spells are ready to be cast (Such as Mind Blast, DoTs, SW: Death, etc.) Does anyone have any clue as to what to do?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Any reason why this wouldnt work?
> 
> Removed the function, looks ugly but should work, doesnt :/
> 
> 
> ```
>  
> 
>    
> ...


don't u need to declare the variables with local first? or do you not need to declare it?

----------


## sheuron

> This is something I noticed myself. It seems that Sheuron merged "Aimed Shot & Aimed Shot!" into one ability check. This is in a lower priority than Chimera Shot. So the bot will delay casting Aimed Shot! if there is enough focus for a Chimera Shot. Personally I just removed it and created an Aimed Shot! ability with a higher priority on the rotation.
> 
> On that note, is anyway to make it not switch into Aspect of the Fox when moving for only certain abilities. Since really it only needs to go into Fox when doing a Steady/Cobra Shot while moving and should stay in Hawk for everything else. Currently it stays in Fox while moving even when firing instants.


I think everything is fixed:

- Cast aspect of the fox when moving only when need to cast steady shot
- Traps are handle better
- Energy is handle better
- Aimed shot is not skipped

xeronhunter180911PQRProfiles.zip

----------


## kickmydog

> I think everything is fixed:
> 
> - Cast aspect of the fox when moving only when need to cast steady shot
> - Traps are handle better
> - Energy is handle better
> - Aimed shot is not skipped
> 
> xeronhunter180911PQRProfiles.zip


This is almost there Sheuron, unfortunately with the aspect switching, is there a way to get it to switch back to hawk when it is not using cobra/steady shot?

for example

My focus is high enough for one of the instants to be cast, I still have to move to avoid incoming damage, but I want to be in hawk for just those instants.

----------


## SilentWarrior

> don't u need to declare the variables with local first? or do you not need to declare it?


I dont think so, but I could be wrong. If thats the case maybe thats why functions dont work, they might need to be declared as local. Have to try that out.

Just in case, replaced it to use direct eval instead of vars :



```
     if UnitBuffID("arena1", 54428) ~= nil --Plea
        or UnitBuffID("arena1", 6346) ~= nil  --Fear Ward
        or UnitBuffID("arena1", 17)   ~= nil  --PWD:S
        or UnitBuffID("arena1", 89485)~= nil  --Inner Focus
        or UnitBuffID("arena1", 10060)~= nil   --Power Infusion
        or UnitBuffID("arena1", 16188) ~= nil   --NS
        or UnitBuffID("arena1", 29166) ~= nil   --Innervate
        or UnitBuffID("arena1", 16689) ~= nil   --Nature's Grasp
        or UnitBuffID("arena1", 16974) ~= nil   --PredSwift
        or UnitBuffID("arena1", 17116) ~= nil   --NSDruid
        or UnitBuffID("arena1", 1022) ~= nil   --BoP
        or UnitBuffID("arena1", 1044) ~= nil   --Freedom
        or UnitBuffID("arena1", 31884) ~= nil   --Avenging Wrath
        or UnitBuffID("arena1", 12472) ~= nil   --Icy Veins
        or UnitBuffID("arena1", 11426) ~= nil   --IceBarrier
        or UnitBuffID("arena1", 543) ~= nil   --MageWard		
        or UnitBuffID("arena1", 1463) --ManaShield
     then
	       if UnitInRange("arena1") then 
                CastSpellByID(527,"arena1") 
                return false
            end        
        end
    if UnitBuffID("arena2", 54428) ~= nil --Plea
        or UnitBuffID("arena2", 6346) ~= nil  --Fear Ward
        or UnitBuffID("arena2", 17)   ~= nil  --PWD:S
        or UnitBuffID("arena2", 89485)~= nil  --Inner Focus
        or UnitBuffID("arena2", 10060)~= nil   --Power Infusion
        or UnitBuffID("arena2", 16188) ~= nil   --NS
        or UnitBuffID("arena2", 29166) ~= nil   --Innervate
        or UnitBuffID("arena2", 16689) ~= nil   --Nature's Grasp
        or UnitBuffID("arena2", 16974) ~= nil   --PredSwift
        or UnitBuffID("arena2", 17116) ~= nil   --NSDruid
        or UnitBuffID("arena2", 1022) ~= nil   --BoP
        or UnitBuffID("arena2", 1044) ~= nil   --Freedom
        or UnitBuffID("arena2", 31884) ~= nil   --Avenging Wrath
        or UnitBuffID("arena2", 12472) ~= nil   --Icy Veins
        or UnitBuffID("arena2", 11426) ~= nil   --IceBarrier
        or UnitBuffID("arena2", 543) ~= nil   --MageWard		
        or UnitBuffID("arena2", 1463) --ManaShield
     then
	       if UnitInRange("arena2") then 
                CastSpellByID(527,"arena2") 
                return false
            end        
        end

      


return false
```

----------


## michaelsky

I'm currently looking for a flawless Subtlety PvE profile. Willing to pay anywhere from 5.00-10.00 USD Via PayPal depending on the quality. 
I'm willing to pay even more, just depends on the quality.

----------


## ticklets

Is there a holy paladin profile available? I looked through the thread but could not find anything.

Edit: Even better, does anyone know of a way to learn the basics of LUA and WoW variables and stuff? I would love to get started on a resto druid and holy paladin profiles. I know the basics of coding in general...just need to learn LUA coding. Some sort of reference site maybe?

----------


## trulygangster

Could someone take a look at the fury warrior profile for some reason it stops attacking after switching..like its accidently toggling auto attack off or something.

----------


## Kinky

@ticklets: You could try the Wowwiki API list. Besides that there should be manuals online if you try using google.  :Smile:  World of Warcraft API - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft

Anyhow, I've been spending the better part of today trying to come up with a way to "clip" Mind Flay (stopping the channel) whenever Mind Blast is off cooldown or Vampiric Touch / Devouring Plague has less than 4.3 seconds left on their timer.

It's just not happening for me at this time. It'd effectively bring the Shadowpriest Profile up a bit in terms of DPS and such. As of right now, we've got to manually hit Mind Blast, Vampiric Touch or Devouring Plague to clip mind flay or wait for the rotation to continue it's course.

Does anyone have any idea on how to help me with this? Personally, I've tried something like this:


```
local gotSkill = GetSpellBookItemInfo("Mind Flay")
local target = UnitExists("target")
local DP, _, _, _, _, _, DPtime = UnitDebuffID("target",2944,"PLAYER")
local VT, _, _, _, _, _, VTtime = UnitDebuffID("target",34914,"PLAYER")
local _, _, MB = GetSpellCooldown("Mind Blast")

if gotSkill == nil or target == nil or PQR_IsMoving(1) then return false else
	if UnitChannelInfo("player") ~= nil then
		-- Devouring Plague detection
			if DP ~= nil then
				if DPtime - GetTime() <= 4.3 then
					SpellStopCasting()
					CastSpellByName("Devouring Plague")
				end
			end
		-- Vampiric Touch detection
			if VT ~= nil then
				if VTtime - GetTime() <= 4.3 then
					SpellStopCasting()
					CastSpellByName("Vampiric Touch")
				end
			end
		-- Mind Blast detection
			if MB == 1 then
				SpellStopCasting()
				CastSpellByName("Mind Blast")
			end
	else return true end
end
```

But it's just not working, I can't really seem to figure out something to make it just stop channeling Mind Flay whenever a higher priority spell is available.

Any help would be much appreciated. :P

----------


## Luciferozzy

Have you tried with something like :
if GetSpellCooldown("Mind Blast")==0 and Unit(player) channeling then stopcasting

----------


## sheuron

> This is almost there Sheuron, unfortunately with the aspect switching, is there a way to get it to switch back to hawk when it is not using cobra/steady shot?
> 
> for example
> 
> My focus is high enough for one of the instants to be cast, I still have to move to avoid incoming damage, but I want to be in hawk for just those instants.


it is very suspicious to see a hunter switching aspect every 2 shots, isnt?

Btw, i think found the simpliest way to avoid single cast steady shot



```
if UnitPower("player") < 40 then reloadphase = 1 end
if UnitPower("player") > 60 then reloadphase = nil end

if reloadphase then return true end
```

----------


## trulygangster

hey sheuron when assisting the tank once the tank attacks shouldent it start the rotation i mean it does but its delayed any reason for that?

----------


## sheuron

> hey sheuron when assisting the tank once the tank attacks shouldent it start the rotation i mean it does but its delayed any reason for that?


which profile?

----------


## trulygangster

marksman hunter. i mean dont get me wrong it does attack but he kinda sits there like "Hmm should i?" lols.i mean is it because its doing a check? Or maybe it needs adjusting somehow?

----------


## sheuron

> marksman hunter. i mean dont get me wrong it does attack but he kinda sits there like "Hmm should i?" lols.i mean is it because its doing a check? Or maybe it needs adjusting somehow?


Testing it right now and dont get any delay

----------


## ticklets

I've been using sheuron's MM hunter for a while now and I've never had any delays.

----------


## trulygangster

nvm my bad bro must have been a issue on my end. ok another question is hunters mark supposed to be used on all targets like serpent sting or only bosses?

----------


## Ninjaderp

how do I edit the profiles so they can be used at any level? for instance I got a pally thats level 52 now, it would be fun to be able to use PQR with him somehow.

----------


## diesall

> @ticklets: You could try the Wowwiki API list. Besides that there should be manuals online if you try using google.  World of Warcraft API - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft
> 
> Anyhow, I've been spending the better part of today trying to come up with a way to "clip" Mind Flay (stopping the channel) whenever Mind Blast is off cooldown or Vampiric Touch / Devouring Plague has less than 4.3 seconds left on their timer.
> 
> It's just not happening for me at this time. It'd effectively bring the Shadowpriest Profile up a bit in terms of DPS and such. As of right now, we've got to manually hit Mind Blast, Vampiric Touch or Devouring Plague to clip mind flay or wait for the rotation to continue it's course.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea on how to help me with this? Personally, I've tried something like this:
> 
> 
> ...


SpellStopCasting() -- dosnt work for channeled spells

try replacing it with this 

MoveForwardStart(GetTime())
MoveForwardStop(GetTime())

it should force you to move forward for a split second you want even notice it , but it will cancel casting, only thing i can think of the top of my head that may allow you to achieve what you want to do

----------


## onya

> SpellStopCasting() -- dosnt work for channeled spells
> 
> try replacing it with this 
> 
> MoveForwardStart(GetTime())
> MoveForwardStop(GetTime())
> 
> it should force you to move forward for a split second you want even notice it , but it will cancel casting, only thing i can think of the top of my head that may allow you to achieve what you want to do


SpellStopCasting() doesn't work for channeled spells, but doesn't /stopcasting work?

----------


## trulygangster

how do you tell a ability to check if other buffs are active on a target?

----------


## Kinky

@trulygangster:
Try using something like this for buffs:


```
local spell, _, _, _, _, _, spellTimer = UnitBuffID("target", spellID)
if spell ~= nil then
	if spellTimer - GetTime() <= seconds then
		-- Do something if the spell is under or equal to X seconds
	end
else
	-- Do something if the Debuff isn't on target
end
```

and this for debuffs:


```
local spell, _, _, _, _, _, spellTimer = UnitDebuffID("target", spellID)
if spell ~= nil then
	if spellTimer - GetTime() < seconds then
		-- Do something if the spell is under or equal to X seconds
	end
else
	-- Do something if the Debuff isn't on target
end
```

You can abbrivate spell and spellTimer to whatever you want. To check if a Buff/Debuff is over X seconds then just replace <= with >= or >.
For a reference, I've got this placed on my Devouring Plague to see if I have DP up already or not cast by me;


```
local DP, _, _, _, _, _, timer = UnitDebuffID("target", 2944, "PLAYER")
if DP ~= nil then
	if timer - GetTime() <= 4.3 then
		return true
	else return false end
else return true end
```


That being said, I'll try using MoveForwardStart()/MoveForwardStop() as soon as I get home today. The thing is though; Should I use it on the abilities I want to cast (while channeling Mind Flay) or attach it to the Mind Flay spell?
I was maybe thinking I could create a new ability called ClipMF at the very top of the rotation with the checks in.

----------


## kickmydog

[QUOTE=sheuron;2129554]it is very suspicious to see a hunter switching aspect every 2 shots, isnt?

I've been seeing hunter's doing this for quite some time in raiding.

Would it be possible to tweak the BM and SV profiles while you are at it?

----------


## diesall

> That being said, I'll try using MoveForwardStart()/MoveForwardStop() as soon as I get home today. The thing is though; Should I use it on the abilities I want to cast (while channeling Mind Flay) or attach it to the Mind Flay spell?
> I was maybe thinking I could create a new ability called ClipMF at the very top of the rotation with the checks in.


personally i would add the movement commands within the scope of the logic your returning true for the spell you want to cast . ie. the line directly above the return true statement,\

come to think of it you might need to give it a recast delay as well.

----------


## Luciferozzy

mentally try this:
if UnitChannelInfo("player") and GetSpellCooldown("Mind Blast")==0 then RunMacroText("/stopcasting") 
or
if UnitChannelInfo("player") and GetSpellCooldown("Mind Blast")==0 then
return true
end

and just add the /stopcasting in the macro field.

----------


## ticklets

anyone know the snipet of code to check if holy power is at 3 stacks? I have almost perfected the Holy Paladin rotation!

----------


## bu_ba_911

```
UnitPower("player", 9) == 3
```

checks holy power is 3

----------


## ticklets

> ```
> UnitPower("player", 9) == 3
> ```
> 
> checks holy power is 3




```
local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth(targettoheal) / UnitHealthMax(targettoheal)
local manapercent = 100 * UnitPower("player") / UnitPowerMax("player")

if UnitPower("player", 9) == 3 
and mytarget < 50
then CastSpellByID(85673,targettoheal) end
```

Would that make sense? It would cast Word Of Glory if HP is at 3 and if his HP is below 50%?

Also, sheuron I hope you don't mind but I am using your priest format for the holy paly rotation..

----------


## bu_ba_911

Disarm For Warriors.........

Ok i've built this around a warrior disarming a pally whenever he uses Avenging Wrath, you can edit or add any specific buff on a target that you want to... but the specific request i filled to write this was for avenging wrath  :Smile: 

Ok so far i've come up with a 3 ability chain..... 
So i've written it to be in this order.....

Defensive Stance
Disarm
Battle Stance

here's the codes......

Name: Test: Change to DS
Spell ID: 71
Delay: 500
Target: Player
Lua Code:


```
local DS = GetShapeshiftForm()
local Buff = UnitBuffID("target", 31884)
local Disarm = UnitDebuffID("target", 676)

if DS ~= 2 and Buff ~= nil and Disarm == nil then
return true
end
```


Name: Test: Disarm
Spell ID: 676
Delay: 0
Target: Target
LUA Code:


```
local DS = GetShapeshiftForm()
local Buff = UnitBuffID("target", 31884)

if DS == 2 and Buff ~= nil then
return true
end
```



Name: Test: Change to BS
Spell ID: 2457
Delay: 500
Target: Player
LUA Code:


```
local DS = GetShapeshiftForm()

if DS ~= 1 then
return true
end
```

just put these near the top of your rotation (i recommend before any attacking moves) and then you will do this as soon as you see them wtih the buff avenging wrath........ going to be adding onto these for a spell reflection as well...... but that's going to take a while haha

----------


## SilentWarrior

Does anyone know how can i make this auto-queue for brewfest and accept the thing and also re-queue when inside and accept?

It is giving nice gold  :Big Grin: 

Actually got honorbuddy to do this for me. However to those who dont have it, might be useful.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Does anyone know how can i make this auto-queue for brewfest and accept the thing and also re-queue when inside and accept?
> 
> It is giving nice gold 
> 
> Actually got honorbuddy to do this for me. However to those who dont have it, might be useful.


Not the scope of this bot.

----------


## Debordes

Has anyone made a Disc PvE healing spec yet?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> ```
> local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth(targettoheal) / UnitHealthMax(targettoheal)
> local manapercent = 100 * UnitPower("player") / UnitPowerMax("player")
> 
> if UnitPower("player", 9) == 3 
> and mytarget < 50
> then CastSpellByID(85673,targettoheal) end
> ```
> 
> ...


if that runs then it should work..... you would be safe to remove manapercent as you never use the variable in your ability code

----------


## Meatglue

Hey Bu_ba_911, I have been having trouble with death and decay not wanting to work. I can't seem to use it at most times unless I am in the middle of a rotation. I do not have wait for rotation in combat checked. Any ideas?

Actually not working well in bgs, it works ok in dungeons.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hey Bu_ba_911, I have been having trouble with death and decay not wanting to work. I can't seem to use it at most times unless I am in the middle of a rotation. I do not have wait for rotation in combat checked. Any ideas?


i had changed DnD into just pausing the rotation allowing you to click cast it with your mouse........ i could never get it to cast on a modifier.... so if you are using my latest profiles, then just hold shift to pause the rotation, then cast dnd where you want to then release shift to continue on with the rotation  :Smile:

----------


## onya

My update to the resto shaman profile. Added in stuff from sheuron's profiles. (won't cast if you're out of combat, or mounted, or already casting something)

Will heal your target exlusively if you have a friendly target, except for riptide which will be cast on anyone who needs a heal who currently doesn't have the riptide hot. autoheals when you have no target or an enemy targeted.

Cleanses mouseover if they have a curse or magic debuff you can remove. 

Casts chain heal on mouseover when alt is held down. Pauses when you hold down shift.
i have a _/cast !healing rain_ macro bound to shift-1 and mash that when i want to healing rain.

casts greater healing wave immediately after nature's swiftness.

auto sets totems for call of the elements based on the group buffs you have.

if you have telluric currents then add lightning bolt into the rotation at the bottom. if you have on use trinkets you can add those abilities in too and it will use them every cooldown if your mana is below 85%

Only uses unleash elements to heal if you're moving and don't have the spiritwalkers grace buff.

Interested in feedback, especially on the health percents various spells are cast at..

resto shaman

edit: oh and i've added in support for UnitGetIncomingHeals in autotarget function. i haven't actually tested this in a raid though. at the moment it treats incoming heals as having already landed when looking for a target to heal. it may work better to only treat a percentage of incoming heals as having landed.

----------


## lostwalker

Did anyone try this Holy paly build/rotation? I couldn't seem to get the rotations to load. Anyone making or updating a holy paly rotation?





> Hi guys, after some time of tinkering with the shaman healing rotation I made these. Rep should go to the original authors as all I did was modifiy them. 
> Holy Pala ablilities: (note: you can just use all of the code as it contains the prot and reti rotations in it)
> 
> ```
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><PALADIN><Ability><Name>Crusader Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>35395</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>False</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Judgement</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>20271</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>sSoR = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;, 20154) 
> sSoT = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;, 31801) 
> sSoJ = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;, 20164) 
> sSoI = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;, 20165) 
> 
> ...

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Did anyone try this Holy paly build/rotation? I couldn't seem to get the rotations to load. Anyone making or updating a holy paly rotation?


I got it to run just by adding the abilities over the current abilities, then you ADD the rotations in with the current rotations, not by replacing them.....

I will however say that healing rotations are something I don't want to get into because I feel like I could never make it smart enough to make me use it myself..... If I wont use it then I wont want anyone else to either

I manually heal on my Pally and can't think of a single way how I would have it imitate how I think and react to every different situation out there.... If I ever do I will go through and help refine that Holy Pally rotation, because that was a wonderful start  :Smile:  Just a little to slow for me  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## onya

> Did anyone try this Holy paly build/rotation? I couldn't seem to get the rotations to load. Anyone making or updating a holy paly rotation?


Ticklets is making one. I tried the one you quoted out, it kinda worked but i have no idea how to play a holy pally and i didn't test it much.

----------


## sheuron

Holy priest profile updated:

- Tap RIGHT CONTROL to change chakra status, now works as a switch
- Hold down LEFT SHIFT to enable healing while out of combat
- Minor fixes and tweaks

xeron200911PQRProfiles.zip

----------


## diesall

> Not the scope of this bot.


it is possible though as you can use all the protected function in this bot

----------


## onya

> it is possible though as you can use all the protected function in this bot


might help to include a quote with that, no idea what you're talking about.

----------


## bu_ba_911

people didn't seem excited about the disarm i created for pvping warriors...... are there any pvp warriors out there interested in spell reflect?

been working on this one all day and finally with the help of @lostinthewoodslol (+rep him..... he's a freaking trooper) i'm close to haven't it perfect...... it works in the same abilities as the disarm..... but it's complicated haha  :Stick Out Tongue: 

is anyone even interested in it?

----------


## Sumpe

ey, could you make the PQR frame/window resizeable, cause when I load it I just get half the options, but besides that, I love this app  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kaolla

> might help to include a quote with that, no idea what you're talking about.


I assume he's referring to the fact that this hack, when injected, unlocks Protected LUA functions.

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

> people didn't seem excited about the disarm i created for pvping warriors...... are there any pvp warriors out there interested in spell reflect?
> 
> been working on this one all day and finally with the help of @lostinthewoodslol (+rep him..... he's a freaking trooper) i'm close to haven't it perfect...... it works in the same abilities as the disarm..... but it's complicated haha 
> 
> is anyone even interested in it?


cant explain how amazing this Disarm/Spell reflect code you have made is, currently using it in high end arena atm and it is flawless, auto disarm's when certain buffs are up on your opponent for eg; Avenging Wrath, Unholy Frenzy, Berserk, (Bloodlust, Heroism in RBGS/BGS/DUELS), Shadow Dance, Pillar of Frost, Blood Fury, Call of Victory(any trinks u desire), (Recklessness + if not burst targ), Bladestorm etc... Auto Spell Reflects CC such as Polymorph, Cyclone etc, and large damage spells; Arcane Blast, Lava Burst. if wanted.

thnx so much for helping me with this, you are a god.

----------


## bu_ba_911

Ok we got a confirmed success when using this...... I will only say one thing..... In order to get Spell Reflect to work, you will need to write out your own specific shield and main hand weapon used in your spell reflecting set... This goes in PVP Arms: Change to DS

near the bottom you will see:
RunMacroText("/equip [THIS IS WHERE YOUR WEAPON GOES]")
RunMacroText("/equip [THIS IS WHERE YOUR SHIELD GOES]")

spell them out EXACTLY like you see them in game in order for this to work  :Smile: 

also inside the PVP Arms: Change to BS

you will want to do the exact same thing as with Change to DS except write in your Arms 2-handed weapon name instead....

without further delay here's the code *add this into you current WARRIOR_Abilities.xml file



```
<Ability><Name>PvP Arms: Change to DS</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>71</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local DS = GetShapeshiftForm()
local Disarm = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 676)
local Spell,_,_,_,_,_,_,_,_ = UnitCastingInfo(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local CD = GetSpellCooldown(23920)
local AW = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 31884)
local UF = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 49016)
local B = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 18499)
local BL = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 2825)
local H = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 32182)
local SD = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 51713)
local PoF = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 51271)
local BF1 = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 33702)
local BF2 = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 20572)
local BF3 = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 33697)
local CoV = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 99740)
local R = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 1719)
local BS = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 46924)
local IV = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 12472)

if  AW ~= nil or UF ~= nil or B ~= nil or BL ~= nil or H ~= nil or SD ~= nil or PoF ~= nil or BF1 ~= nil or BF2 ~= nil or BF3~= nil or CoV ~= nil or R ~= nil or BS ~= nil or IV ~= nil then
if DS ~= 2 and Disarm == nil then
return true
end
end

if Spell == (&amp;quot;Arcane Blast&amp;quot;) or Spell == (&amp;quot;Cyclone&amp;quot;) or Spell == (&amp;quot;Mind Control&amp;quot;) or Spell == (&amp;quot;Polymorph&amp;quot;) or Spell == (&amp;quot;Lava Burst&amp;quot;) or Spell == (&amp;quot;Entangling Roots&amp;quot;) or Spell == (&amp;quot;Hex&amp;quot;) then
if DS ~= 2 and CD == 0 then
RunMacroText(&amp;quot;/equip Vicious Gladiator&amp;apos;s Hacker&amp;quot;)
RunMacroText(&amp;quot;/equip Vicious Gladiator&amp;apos;s Shield Wall&amp;quot;)
return true
end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>PvP Arms: Disarm</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>676</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local DS = GetShapeshiftForm()
local AW = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 31884)
local UF = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 49016)
local B = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 18499)
local BL = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 2825)
local H = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 32182)
local SD = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 51713)
local PoF = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 51271)
local BF1 = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 33702)
local BF2 = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 20572)
local BF3 = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 33697)
local CoV = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 99740)
local R = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 1719)
local BS = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 46924)
local IV = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 12472)

if  AW ~= nil or UF ~= nil or B ~= nil or BL ~= nil or H ~= nil or SD ~= nil or PoF ~= nil or BF1 ~= nil or BF2 ~= nil or BF3~= nil or CoV ~= nil or R ~= nil or BS ~= nil or IV ~= nil then
if DS == 2 then
return true
end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>PvP Arms: Change to BS</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>2457</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local DS = GetShapeshiftForm()

if DS ~= 1 then
RunMacroText(&amp;quot;/equip Ruthless Gladiator&amp;apos;s Bonegrinder&amp;quot;)
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>PvP Arms: Spell Reflect</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>23920</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local Spell,_,_,_,_,_,_,_,_ = UnitCastingInfo(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local DS = GetShapeshiftForm()

if Spell == (&amp;quot;Arcane Blast&amp;quot;) or Spell == (&amp;quot;Cyclone&amp;quot;) or Spell == (&amp;quot;Mind Control&amp;quot;) or Spell == (&amp;quot;Polymorph&amp;quot;) or Spell == (&amp;quot;Lava Burst&amp;quot;) or Spell == (&amp;quot;Entangling Roots&amp;quot;) or Spell == (&amp;quot;Hex&amp;quot;) then
if DS ==2 then
return true
end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>PvP Arms: Reflect Check</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local Spell = UnitCastingInfo(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local Reflect = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 23920)

if Spell == (&amp;quot;Arcane Blast&amp;quot;) or Spell == (&amp;quot;Cyclone&amp;quot;) or Spell == (&amp;quot;Mind Control&amp;quot;) or Spell == (&amp;quot;Polymorph&amp;quot;) or Spell == (&amp;quot;Lava Burst&amp;quot;) or Spell == (&amp;quot;Entangling Roots&amp;quot;) or Spell == (&amp;quot;Hex&amp;quot;) then
if Reflect ~= nil then
return true
end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Pause</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if IsLeftShiftKeyDown() then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target></Ability>
```

if i copied it over wrong let me know, i'm half asleep as is  :Stick Out Tongue: 

*edit*

looks like i missed the entire heart of the abilities lol

this should be right now MY BAD never do anything dead tired

----------


## Ninjaderp

Any way of making a frostmage profile for singletarget & trash/aoe-profile? If someone has the time on their hands I would be ever so grateful, frost is fun!

----------


## 4y4MEk

Hi, i just download this program and some of mutilate rogue profiles, but program doesnt see them( http://i057.radikal.ru/1109/53/a38a9c5ac0a3.jpg )
I already rename them to ROGUE_Abilities etc
what i need to do? sorry for bad english

----------


## kickmydog

```
if UnitPower("player") < 40 then reloadphase = 1 end
if UnitPower("player") > 60 then reloadphase = nil end

if reloadphase then return true end
```

[/QUOTE]

I've been trying this code out, seems to work fine. I have noticed that once in a while during the Careful Aim phase that Serpent Sting drops off. It hasn't happened 100% of the time but it does happen due to Chimera Shot not firing in time.

Also the problem with Aimed Shot! not being used up is still there, I fixed this by manually creating an Aimed Shot! ability and cut and pasting the code for it from your standard Aimed Shot ability. I really think that you need to split these two.

Would it be possible to have a Rapid Fire and non-Rapid fire rotation as standard in your list. Having to create one every time it is updated is rather time consuming. Also I have a suggestion for a MM pvp rotation for you.

For PVP, 

1. High priority Concussive Shot
2. Remove Aimed Shot, replace with Aimed Shot!
3. Add in Wing Clip around the same place as Raptor Strike for the two to be used together if need be. (9s delay on reuse)

This is what I have been using with existing profile.

I have been trying to get Kill Command to work with it when all other abilities are not available, for example when the target is in melee range and wing clip and raptor strike are on cool-down or when the target is just simply out of range.



```
if IsSpellInRange("Growl","pet","target") == 1 then
  return true
end
```

Here is a copy of the BM: kill command code that I currently use, it tests if the target is in range, if so tries to kill command.

----------


## jnnimot

```
if (Conditions for an attack) then
     RunMacroText("/startattack")
     return true
end
```

So when you were talking about using this where the /startattack goes in the Actions box, does this also go in the action box or directly in the Lua beginning?

----------


## Gorthok

Ok so I have MIA for a while because my Raid array crashed on me, I lost everything, i even had to download my profile off the site >_> anyways I am back and working again...

----------


## Ninjaderp

Welcome back Gorthok! Sorry about your computer man, it sucks. Good to have you back again.

----------


## ticklets

Another question for the holy paladin profile (it's coming along real good btw, just a couple of tweaks and it should be good)

Is there a way to auto-target the tanks current target so I can cast a spell on the enemy? (Judgement for the 15% base mana boost).

Also, is there a way to check if a spell is on CD?

Edit: Welcome back Gorthok!  :Smile:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Another question for the holy paladin profile (it's coming along real good btw, just a couple of tweaks and it should be good)
> 
> Is there a way to auto-target the tanks current target so I can cast a spell on the enemy? (Judgement for the 15% base mana boost).
> 
> Also, is there a way to check if a spell is on CD?
> 
> Edit: Welcome back Gorthok!


sheuron was using a way to check is raid role was tank in his warrior taunting ability codes..... the check was 



```
UnitGroupRolesAssigned("targettarget") == "TANK"
```

this is for raids so that as long as the targetoftarget is a tank it wont cast taunt, if targetoftarget wasn't a tank then it would cast taunt.... i'm sure you can butcher this to suit your purposes  :Smile: 


Also Gorthok still wouldn't mind you checking my Profiles over to see if I'm doing anything needlessly

----------


## kickmydog

> Also, is there a way to check if a spell is on CD?


= GetSpellCooldown(spellid)

----------


## Meatglue

> Ok we got a confirmed success when using this...... I will only say one thing..... In order to get Spell Reflect to work, you will need to write out your own specific shield and main hand weapon used in your spell reflecting set... This goes in PVP Arms: Change to DS
> 
> near the bottom you will see:
> RunMacroText("/equip [THIS IS WHERE YOUR WEAPON GOES]")
> RunMacroText("/equip [THIS IS WHERE YOUR SHIELD GOES]")
> 
> spell them out EXACTLY like you see them in game in order for this to work 
> 
> also inside the PVP Arms: Change to BS
> ...


The only thing I found for your Change to DS code was:
local DS = GetShapeshiftForm()
local Buff = UnitBuffID("target", 31884)
local Disarm = UnitDebuffID("target", 676)

if DS ~= 2 and Buff ~= nil and Disarm == nil then
return true
end

I did not see the runmacro code. I read over your posts but maybe I missed one?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> The only thing I found for your Change to DS code was:
> local DS = GetShapeshiftForm()
> local Buff = UnitBuffID("target", 31884)
> local Disarm = UnitDebuffID("target", 676)
> 
> if DS ~= 2 and Buff ~= nil and Disarm == nil then
> return true
> end
> 
> I did not see the runmacro code. I read over your posts but maybe I missed one?


that looks a lot like my old code....... ahh found out what i did.... i made a test code with my original code and i started deleting things inside of that ability code because it was giving me problems trying to find otu where my error was and didn't readd all the old code in........

here replace everything in Change to DS with this



```
local DS = GetShapeshiftForm()
local Disarm = UnitDebuffID("target", 676)
local Spell,_,_,_,_,_,_,_,_ = UnitCastingInfo("target")
local CD = GetSpellCooldown(23920)
local AW = UnitBuffID("target", 31884)
local UF = UnitBuffID("target", 49016)
local B = UnitBuffID("target", 18499)
local BL = UnitBuffID("target", 2825)
local H = UnitBuffID("target", 32182)
local SD = UnitBuffID("target", 51713)
local PoF = UnitBuffID("target", 51271)
local BF1 = UnitBuffID("target", 33702)
local BF2 = UnitBuffID("target", 20572)
local BF3 = UnitBuffID("target", 33697)
local CoV = UnitBuffID("target", 99740)
local R = UnitBuffID("target", 1719)
local BS = UnitBuffID("target", 46924)
local IV = UnitBuffID("target", 12472)

if  AW ~= nil or UF ~= nil or B ~= nil or BL ~= nil or H ~= nil or SD ~= nil or PoF ~= nil or BF1 ~= nil or BF2 ~= nil or BF3~= nil or CoV ~= nil or R ~= nil or BS ~= nil or IV ~= nil then
if DS ~= 2 and Disarm == nil then
return true
end
end

if Spell == ("Arcane Blast") or Spell == ("Cyclone") or Spell == ("Mind Control") or Spell == ("Polymorph") or Spell == ("Lava Burst") or Spell == ("Entangling Roots") or Spell == ("Hex") then
if DS ~= 2 and CD == 0 then
RunMacroText("/equip Vicious Gladiator's Hacker")
RunMacroText("/equip Vicious Gladiator's Shield Wall")
return true
end
end
```

and there's the RunMacroText

im updating my xml as well so others don't run into that as well... my error

*edit* i don't know if i left anything else out of that first posting of my code.... but i couldn't find change to ds anywhere on there lol....
so i regrabbed all the codes out of my warrior_abilities.xml and reposted them..... these should be the proper codes haha  :Smile:

----------


## sheuron

> = GetSpellCooldown(spellid)


Be carefull with that function results, also tracks Global Cooldown

----------


## Meatglue

I obviously suck at editing lua scripts because after doing the changes you informed me to do I get a lua error when I try to spell reflect. I will wait until maybe you can post a link to your warrior.xml.  :Smile:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I obviously suck at editing lua scripts because after doing the changes you informed me to do I get a lua error when I try to spell reflect. I will wait until maybe you can post a link to your warrior.xml.


link me your weapons and shield that you use and i'll edit it and send you a pm with my warriors_abilites.xml my abilities in them and your weapons in the equip area

----------


## Ninjaderp

Hey! I noticed this while running my dk in simcraft, doesnt the lines look exactly like lua or something? ^^

----------


## kickmydog

MM rotation for hunter refuses to fire on Lord Rhyolith's feet during the first phase.

----------


## trulygangster

Is there a way to make it stop channeling spells to drop a shadow word death at >25% HP in order to activate spirit tap?

----------


## onya

> Another question for the holy paladin profile (it's coming along real good btw, just a couple of tweaks and it should be good)
> 
> Is there a way to auto-target the tanks current target so I can cast a spell on the enemy? (Judgement for the 15% base mana boost).
> 
> Also, is there a way to check if a spell is on CD?
> 
> Edit: Welcome back Gorthok!


you can use something like this to cast Judement on your current heals target without changing your target.




```
local tt = UnitIsEnemy("player",targettoheal.."target")
local inRange = IsSpellInRange("Judgement",targettoheal.."target")

if tt ~= nil and inRange == 1
    then CastSpellByID(20271,targettoheal.."target")
end
```

----------


## Xelper

> Hey! I noticed this while running my dk in simcraft, doesnt the lines look exactly like lua or something? ^^


Unfortunately no, that isn't close to the Lua code. That is a good reference for someone to create a DK profile with though!

----------


## schranzDE

4.2 Balance Druid 

Basic DPS Rotation for Balance Druids.

4.2 Balance Druid.schranz

----------


## Kaolla

> Is there a way to make it stop channeling spells to drop a shadow word death at >25% HP in order to activate spirit tap?


We're (specifically Mentally) working on it. It would be simple if there was a helper that defined how PQR handles channels, but at the moment it appears we need to be a bit more clever to clip Mind Flay.

----------


## jayswag

awesome tool, great work +rep

----------


## Zemnexx

I already have a working Spell Reflect in my Arms Warrior PVP profile =)

Edit: Oh I see what you did thur, I may steal that =D

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I already have a working Spell Reflect in my Arms Warrior PVP profile =)
> 
> Edit: Oh I see what you did thur, I may steal that =D


lol got for it, and of u can think of a way to improve it, please do so and share  :Big Grin:

----------


## AdamZZ

Ok, here is the update for Cat DPS as promised!
Changes:
*More DPS when attacking in front as I have updated the code for Mangle
*Better Berserk code so it will only cast Berserk when you have TF up (not added in rotation as I don't use Auto Berserk in Heroic FL)
*Better Shred code to waste any excess Energy (I have copied the logic from Simulation Craft)
*Something else can't remember ;P

Also includes restoration rotation!
Features:
*Working Lifebloom code (keep up Lifebloom on Focus Target)
*All spells currently working
*Shift for Tranquility

The Resto code is not just my own code, I did use someone else's code as a base and made it work, this resto profile will heal your group and stuff but as a druid's healing is rather complicated I can't guarantee that you will top the meters in raids :P

You will have to add all resto abilities in the rotation yourself as I only use the auto Innervate and Auto Lifebloom when raiding.

DRUID_Abilities.xml


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><DRUID><Ability><Name>Rake</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1822</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local rake, _, _, _, _, _, raketimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 1822, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)



if rake ~= nil then
	if raketimer - GetTime() &amp;lt; 3 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Rip</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1079</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local rip, _, _, _, _, _, riptimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 1079, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)
local ripCP = GetComboPoints(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local riphealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)


if rip ~= nil then
	if riphealth &amp;gt; 25 then
		if ripCP == 5 then
			if riptimer - GetTime() &amp;lt; 2 then
				return true
			end
		end
	end
else
	if ripCP == 5 then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Shred</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5221</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>-- Check for the debuffs.
local hasCatMangle = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 33876)
local hasBearMangle = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 33878)
local hasTrauma = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 46857)
local hasHemorrhage = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 16511)
local CP = GetComboPoints(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local shrip, _, _, _, _, _, shtimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 1079, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)
local energy = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100
local berserk = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 50334)




-- Just check for all buffs, we have no casting time on Shred so no need for a timer check
if hasCatMangle ~= nil or hasBearMangle ~= nil or hasTrauma ~= nil or hasHemorrhage ~= nil then
	if PQR_NotBehindTarget() then
		return false
	else
		if shrip == nil and CP &amp;lt; 5  or energy &amp;gt; 90 then
			return true
		end
		if shrip ~= nil and CP &amp;lt; 5 and shtimer - GetTime() &amp;lt; 3 or energy &amp;gt; 90 or berserk ~= nil  then
			return true
		end
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Mangle</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>33876</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>-- Rogues and Warriors can handle it themselves.
local hasCatMangle, _, _, _, _, _, CatMangleTimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 33876)
local hasBearMangle, _, _, _, _, _, BearMangleTimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 33878, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)
local hasTrauma = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 46857)
local hasHemorrhage = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 16511)
local CP = GetComboPoints(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local berserk = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 50334)
local shrip, _, _, _, _, _, shtimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 1079, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)
local energy = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100




if PQR_NotBehindTarget() then
	if shrip == nil and CP &amp;lt; 5  or energy &amp;gt; 80 or berserk ~= nil then
		return true
	end
end




-- First, let&amp;apos;s let other people handle their own debuffs
if hasTrauma ~= nil then
	return false
elseif hasHemorrhage ~= nil then
	return false
elseif hasBearMangle ~= nil then
	return false




-- Let us handle it!
elseif hasCatMangle ~= nil or hasBearMangle ~= nil then
    -- Check the timer
	if CatMangleTimer - GetTime() &amp;lt; 2 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Faerie Fire (Feral)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>16857</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local FF, _, _, _, _, _, timer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 91565)
local FFstart, FFduration, FFenabled = GetSpellCooldown(16857)
local FFcooldown = (FFstart + FFduration - GetTime())




if FF == nil then
	if FFcooldown &amp;gt; 0 then
		return false
	else
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Savage Roar</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>52610</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,SavageRoar = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 62071)
local srCP = GetComboPoints(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local rip, _, _, _, _, _, riptimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 1079, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)




if SavageRoar ~= nil then
	return false
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Ferocious Bite</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>22568</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local fbrip, _, _, _, _, _, fbtimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 1079, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)
local fbCP = GetComboPoints(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local fbhealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local fbenergy = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100




if fbhealth &amp;lt;= 25 then
	if fbrip ~= nil then
		if fbtimer - GetTime() &amp;lt;= 1 then
			if fbCP &amp;gt; 1 then
				return true
			end
		else
			return true
		end
	end
else
	if fbrip ~= nil then
		if fbtimer - GetTime() &amp;gt; 5 and fbenergy &amp;gt;= 60 and fbCP == 5 then
			return true
		end
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Berserk</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>50334</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _, _, _, BS = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 50334)
local _,_,_,TF = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 5217)
local BSstart, BSduration = GetSpellCooldown(50334)
local BScooldown = (BSstart + BSduration - GetTime())
local bsEnergy = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100
local bsHealth = UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) * 100
local levelcheck = UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)




if levelcheck == -1 or levelcheck &amp;gt;= 87 then
	if BScooldown &amp;gt; 0 then
		return false
	else
		if TF ~= nil then
			return true
		end
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Tigers Fury</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5217</SpellID><Actions>/use Ancient Petrified Seed</Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,TF = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 5217)
local TFstart, TFduration = GetSpellCooldown(5217)
local TFcooldown = (TFstart + TFduration - GetTime())
local tfEnergy = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100




if TF ~= nil then
	return false
else
	if TFcooldown &amp;gt; 0 then
		return false
	else
		if tfEnergy &amp;lt; 35 then
			return true
		end
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Swipe</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>62078</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,BS = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 50334)
local energy = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100




if BS ~= nil then
	if energy &amp;gt;= 22 then
		return true
	end
else
	if energy &amp;gt;= 45 then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>cat form</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>768</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local slowed = UnitDebuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;120&amp;quot;)
local slowed = UnitDebuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;7302&amp;quot;)
local slowed = UnitDebuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;5116&amp;quot;)
local slowed = UnitDebuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;8056&amp;quot;)
local slowed = UnitDebuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;45524&amp;quot;)


if slowed ~= nil then
    CastSpellByName(&amp;quot;Cat Form&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;768&amp;quot;)
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>barkskin</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>22812</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
		
if enraged == nil and unithealth &amp;lt;= 60 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>s</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local mytarget = &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;
local lowest = 100 * UnitHealth(mytarget) / UnitHealthMax(mytarget)
local group = &amp;quot;party&amp;quot;
local members = GetNumPartyMembers()
lowhpmembers = 0


if GetNumRaidMembers() &amp;gt; 0 then
  group = &amp;quot;raid&amp;quot;
  members = GetNumRaidMembers()
end


for i = 1, members, 1 do
  local member = group..tostring(i)
  local memberhp = 100 * UnitHealth(member) / UnitHealthMax(member)
  if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == &amp;quot;TANK&amp;quot; then memberhp = memberhp - 5 end
  if UnitThreatSituation(member) == 3 then memberhp = memberhp - 5 end
  if memberhp &amp;lt; 95 and UnitInRange(member) then lowhpmembers = lowhpmembers +1 end
  if memberhp &amp;gt; 1  and memberhp &amp;lt; lowest and UnitInRange(member) then
    mytarget = member
    lowest = memberhp
  end
end


TargetUnit(mytarget)</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Resto: Autotarget LowHP</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local mytarget = &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;
local lowest = 100 * UnitHealth(mytarget) / UnitHealthMax(mytarget)
local group = &amp;quot;party&amp;quot;
local members = GetNumPartyMembers()
lowhpmembers = 0


if GetNumRaidMembers() &amp;gt; 0 then
  group = &amp;quot;raid&amp;quot;
  members = GetNumRaidMembers()
end


for i = 1, members, 1 do
  local member = group..tostring(i)
  local memberhp = 100 * UnitHealth(member) / UnitHealthMax(member)
  if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == &amp;quot;TANK&amp;quot; then memberhp = memberhp - 5 end
  if UnitThreatSituation(member) == 3 then memberhp = memberhp - 5 end
  if memberhp &amp;lt; 95 and UnitInRange(member) then lowhpmembers = lowhpmembers +1 end
  if memberhp &amp;gt; 1  and memberhp &amp;lt; lowest and UnitInRange(member) then
    mytarget = member
    lowest = memberhp
  end
end


TargetUnit(mytarget)</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Resto: Nourish</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>50464</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local friend = UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)


if friend ~= nil and PQR_IsMoving(1) == false and mytarget &amp;lt; 90 then
 return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Resto: Rejuvenation</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>774</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local friend = UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local rejuvenation = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 774)


if friend ~= nil and mytarget &amp;lt; 95 and rejuvenation == nil and IsMounted() == nil then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Resto: Wild Growth</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>48438</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local friend = UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)


if friend ~= nil and GetSpellCooldown(48438) == 0 and mytarget &amp;lt; 96  then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Resto: Swiftmend</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>18562</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local friend = UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local SM = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;,774)


if friend ~= nil and SM ~= nil and mytarget &amp;lt; 85 and GetSpellCooldown(18562) == 0 then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Resto: Regrowth</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>8936</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local friend = UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local manapercent = 100 * UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)
local Clearcasting = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,16870, &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)




if friend ~= nil and Clearcasting ~= nil and mytarget &amp;lt; 65 and manapercent &amp;gt; 15 and IsMounted() == nil then
  return true
end


if friend ~= nil and PQR_IsMoving(1) == false and mytarget &amp;lt; 35 and manapercent &amp;gt; 15 and IsMounted() == nil then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Resto: Innervate</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>29166</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local manapercent = 100 * UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)


if manapercent &amp;lt; 65  then
 return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Resto: Lifebloom</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>33763</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local friend = UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;focus&amp;quot;)
local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;focus&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;focus&amp;quot;)
local _,_,_,LB,_,_,LBt = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;focus&amp;quot;, 33763)
local treeoflife = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,33891)


if LB == nil then
  return true
end


if LB ~= nil and LB &amp;lt; 3 then
  return true
end


if friend ~= nil and LB ~= nil and LBt - GetTime() &amp;lt; 2 then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Focus</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Resto: Healing Touch</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5185</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local friend = UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)


if friend ~= nil and PQR_IsMoving(1) == false and mytarget &amp;lt; 55 then
 return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Resto: Tranquility</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>740</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local SwG = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 17116)


if SwG ~= nil and GetSpellCooldown(740) == 0 and IsShiftKeyDown() then
  return true
end


if PQR_IsMoving(1) == false and GetSpellCooldown(740) == 0 and IsShiftKeyDown() and IsMounted() == nil then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Ravage</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>6785</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local stampede, _, _, _, _, _, stamptimer = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 78893, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)




if stampede ~= nil then
	if stamptimer - GetTime() &amp;lt;= 1 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability></DRUID>
```

DRUID_Rotations.xml


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><DRUID><Rotation><RotationName>KittyCleave</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Ravage|Faerie Fire (Feral)|Tigers Fury|Ferocious Bite|Rip|Mangle|Rake|Savage Roar|Shred</RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>KittyAoE</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Swipe|Tigers Fury</RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>BerserkAoE</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Swipe|Tigers Fury|Berserk</RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>Resto</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Resto: Autotarget LowHP|Resto: Tranquility|Resto: Swiftmend|Resto: Wild Growth|Resto: Innervate|Resto: Rejuvenation|Resto: Regrowth|Resto: Healing Touch|Resto: Nourish|Resto: Lifebloom</RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>Bloomish</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Resto: Lifebloom|Resto: Innervate</RotationList></Rotation></DRUID>
```

----------


## diesall

@ninjaderp its not lua, but the action lists are what i've based all my rotations on, with a little real world tweaking

----------


## bu_ba_911

for those having issues with adding my code to their current warrior profiles, here's sheuron's most updated warrior profiles with my PvP Arms Spell Reflect and Disarm added in.....

as said before you will need to edit the code to your own specific weapons during the weapon swap for spell reflect... after that it should work like it's programmed to  :Smile: 

i fail and i'm an idiot gave a link to mylabeled profiles here.... look down below for updated link




*updated link*
http://www.mediafire.com/?p122dclhydhyzj9

----------


## frII

> for those having issues with adding my code to their current warrior profiles, here's sheuron's most updated warrior profiles with my PvP Arms Spell Reflect and Disarm added in.....
> 
> as said before you will need to edit the code to your own specific weapons during the weapon swap for spell reflect... after that it should work like it's programmed to 
> 
> -------------------Download---------------------------
> PvPArmsSRandDisarmandSheuron.rar


Inside the archive is a Warlock rotations.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Anyone doing a boomkin-profile? That would be appreciated, theres only feral and resto-profiles for druids atm.

----------


## sheuron

> Anyone doing a boomkin-profile? That would be appreciated, theres only feral and resto-profiles for druids atm.


4.2 Balance Druid.schranz.rar

----------


## Ninjaderp

Thanks sheuron I didnt notice that! <3
I tried that one and it doesnt do much more than spam one ability, then it stops and I have to manually do spells to get it to kick in.  :Frown: (

----------


## pepe2c

> Ok, here is the update for Cat DPS as promised!
> Changes:
> *More DPS when attacking in front as I have updated the code for Mangle
> *Better Berserk code so it will only cast Berserk when you have TF up (not added in rotation as I don't use Auto Berserk in Heroic FL)
> *Better Shred code to waste any excess Energy (I have copied the logic from Simulation Craft)
> *Something else can't remember ;P
> 
> Also includes restoration rotation!
> Features:
> ...



THX adamzz

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Inside the archive is a Warlock rotations.


Sheesh i've been all kinds of fail on uploading front this week... I should take a break haha...... well inside my warlock profile is my CoE test that should be casting CoE  :Stick Out Tongue: 

BUT ANYWAYS here's the proper profile.... Im sorry guys I am an idiot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

---------------DOWNLOAD-----------------
PvPArmsSRandDisarmandSheuronCORRECT.zip

Remember this is sheuron's warrior profile with my PvP Arms SR and Disarm added in, you will need to change the weapons and shields you switch to yourself in Change to DS and Change to BS abilities........

----------


## Ninjaderp

Soooo guys, Im a lazy leecher indeed but Im just wondering if anyone with the skills and time could put on some coffee and try make an excellent arms-pve profile? 

Link to EJ with arms-info: [Cataclysm] Warrior FAQ - 4.2 - Read while patching, before posting. - Elitist Jerks

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Soooo guys, Im a lazy leecher indeed but Im just wondering if anyone with the skills and time could put on some coffee and try make an excellent arms-pve profile? 
> 
> Link to EJ with arms-info: [Cataclysm] Warrior FAQ - 4.2 - Read while patching, before posting. - Elitist Jerks


i thought there already was one............ haha i guess i can give it a shot......

----------


## Ninjaderp

Heck yes, the one out is for PVP only. And I know you do a good job, I've only used singular's cc in honorbuddy which performs good but I think PQR is a better program to use. No CCs in HB can make me pull as much DPS as Diesalls FrostDK profiles for example ^^

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Heck yes, the one out is for PVP only. And I know you do a good job, I've only used singular's cc in honorbuddy which performs good but I think PQR is a better program to use. No CCs in HB can make me pull as much DPS as Diesalls FrostDK profiles for example ^^


thanks to all of sheuron's hard work before mine, this thing is almost done, however seeing as i have a warrior udner lvl 81 i can't test CS because it breaks my rotation not having the skill haha  :Stick Out Tongue: 

so ninja when this thing i done ima send it to u in a whisper to test for me before i release it  :Smile:  you cool with that?

----------


## Voar

Here is a Combat Rogue rotation, it has solo and party, no AoE as the highest form of AoE I use is blade flurry, at times it might not be the most efficient thing to do but it gets the job done most of the time.

My rogue (360ilvl) manages 14.5-15k dps on dummy unbuffed

Special thanks to the other members of the community for most of the code, I have little to no coding experience so its mostly patchwork code.
Whose code I remember using: *AdamZZ

Adrenaline Rush is used on bosses only
Faint on Shift
Killing Spree on Control
Shiv's Enrages off target

REMEMBER YOUR POISONS

Solo has Recup doesnt have Rupture, Party doesnt have Recup and has Rupture

Points I see that can be improved:
*
RvS can be be optimized so it can trigger more often before damaging finishers*
ROGUE_Abilities
*

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><ROGUE><Ability><Name>Sinister Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1752</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local sinisterstrikeCP = GetComboPoints(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)






if sinisterstrikeCP &amp;lt;= 3 then
   return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>SnD</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5171</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local sliceanddice, _, _, _, _, _, sliceanddicetimer = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 5171)


if sliceanddice ~= nil then
    if sliceanddicetimer - GetTime() &amp;lt; 2 then
        return true
    end
else
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Eviscerate</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>2098</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local eviscerateCP = GetComboPoints(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)






if eviscerateCP == 5 then
   return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Revealing Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>84617</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local revsCP = GetComboPoints(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)






if revsCP == 4 then
   return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Recuperate</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>73651</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,recuperate = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 73651)
local recuperateCP = GetComboPoints(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local health = UnitHealth(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100






if recuperate ~= nil then
    return false
else
if health &amp;lt; 95 then
   if recuperateCP &amp;gt;= 4 then
     return true
   end
end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Rupture</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1943</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local rupture, _, _, _, _, _, rupturetimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 1943, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)
local ruptureCP = GetComboPoints(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local hasCatMangle, _, _, _, _, _, CatMangleTimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 33876)
local hasBearMangle, _, _, _, _, _, BearMangleTimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 33878)
local hasTrauma = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 46857)
local hasHemorrhage = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 16511)


if hasCatMangle ~= nil or hasBearMangle ~= nil or hasTrauma ~= nil or hasHemorrhage ~= nil then
        return false
    else
if rupture ~= nil then 
   if ruptureCP == 4 then
      if rupturetimer - GetTime() &amp;lt; 1 then
          return true
      end
   end
else
  return false
end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Shiv</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5938</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>bDS = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 8599) --Enrage


        
if bDS ~= nil then
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Feint</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1966</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if IsShiftKeyDown() then return true end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Tricks of the trade</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>57934</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local InParty = GetNumPartyMembers()
if IsCtrlKeyDown()
if InParty &amp;gt; 0 and UnitInRaid(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) == nil then
  for i = 1, InParty, 1 do
  local member = &amp;quot;party&amp;quot;..tostring(i)
  if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == &amp;quot;TANK&amp;quot; then
    CastSpellByName(&amp;quot;Tricks of the Trade&amp;quot;)
    SpellTargetUnit(member)
    end
  end
end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Adrenaline Rush</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>13750</SpellID><Actions>/use 13|/use14</Actions><Lua>local ARstart, ARduration = GetSpellCooldown(13750)
local ARcooldown = (ARstart + ARduration - GetTime())
local levelcheck = UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local Energy = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100


if levelcheck == -1 or levelcheck &amp;gt;= 87 then
    if ARcooldown &amp;gt; 0 or Energy &amp;gt;=40 then
        return false
    else
        return true
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Killing Spree</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>51690</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if IsControlKeyDown() then return true end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability></ROGUE>
```

*

ROGUE_Rotations


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><ROGUE><Rotation><RotationName>Solo</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Feint|Shiv|Adrenaline Rush|Killing Spree|Recuperate|SnD|Revealing Strike|Eviscerate|Sinister Strike</RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>Party</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Feint|Shiv|Adrenaline Rush|Killing Spree|SnD|Revealing Strike|Rupture|Eviscerate|Sinister Strike</RotationList></Rotation></ROGUE>
```



*

----------


## bu_ba_911

alright my tester hasn't gotten back to me yet, so just gonna ask.... can some1 with an 81+ warrior test out my arms pve profile and let me know how i did?


------------------download--------------------
WarriorWithPvEArms.zip


most of the code is stolen word for word from sheuron but i edited quite a bit and added a couple of my own

----------


## trulygangster

How do you make instant cast abilitys cast in order and not skip over each other?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> How do you make instant cast abilitys cast in order and not skip over each other?


it would be easier if you gave us the instant cast abilities you are needing help with

----------


## trulygangster

ohh right sorry buba earth shock and flame shock share the same gcd of 6 secs so how do i get earth to fire after flame?

Figured it out turns out earth wouldent cast and kept casting flame because i didnt Set flames cooldown on the debuff so it was spamming it instead of just refreshing it aha still learning (:

----------


## Ninjaderp

bu_ba_911: I've tried it on a zul'aman and it seems like the rotation pauses itself pretty much, that I have to manually attack alot. I wish I could show you a log or something.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> bu_ba_911: I've tried it on a zul'aman and it seems like the rotation pauses itself pretty much, that I have to manually attack alot. I wish I could show you a log or something.


i edited the colossal smash to suit my purposes but couldn't test it out, does it cast that by itself?

also are you in battle stance?

*edit*
i jumped onto a friends warrior and it seems to be running fine on target dummies........... what would it do when it paused itself? would it cast anything?

----------


## trulygangster

Alright i seem to have hit another snag ive noticed when i switch sometimes it toggles auto attack off and just waits there for my next cool down to do anything any way to stop this from happening?

----------


## xLegendx

Zemnexx, any updates on your profile?

----------


## sheuron

Just done a pve combat rogue rotation, my rogue is lvl 81 so only was able to test it on low dungeons.

Features:
- Apply Poisons (out of combat)
- Cast Tricks of the Trade on the tank
- Use Rupture when detect Bleed debuff on the target
- Use Recuperate when hp < 80% and you arent in party

Usage:
- Disable "Require Combat for Auto Mode" on settings
- Hold down LEFT SHIFT to use Fan of Knives
- Hold down LEFT ALT pause rotation
- Use manually: Blade Flurry

xeronrogue220911PQRProfiles.zip

----------


## trulygangster

Hey sheuron you know how to make it always attack?

----------


## sheuron

> Hey sheuron you know how to make it always attack?


Remove an ability named "-- offensive spells --"

----------


## kickmydog

Is there a way to make your assist tank code assist one's pet first before the tank?

----------


## sheuron

> Is there a way to make your assist tank code assist one's pet first before the tank?




```
if UnitExists("target") == nil 
and UnitAffectingCombat("player") 
then TargetUnit("pettarget") end
```

----------


## jackus

still no one that made a dispel bot? Dispelling your team mates if they are deeped, sheeped, feared and so on.

----------


## Voar

Sheuron I like your rotation a lot but especially for raid enviroments using Killing Spree in an inappropriate moment can get you killed and the raid wiped so you might want to make it triggered from a modifier

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

hey could one of you guys "if" you may have saved or remember roughly what page i would find the newest basic feral pvp rotation. and or pve with stampede proc.

thnx alot!

----------


## bu_ba_911

well here's the latest cat dps profile, im sure u can edit it to suit your purposes haha

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2130409 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

----------


## djmazi

Hi, i am new at this Lua macro thing. Can someone explain me how this works. and it seems to have been there for alot of time. is there any chance to get banned? for pve use? Thanks

----------


## michaelsky

Is there a Subtletly rogue PvE profile around? I've been wanting to test a few things out.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Check the first post, there's links to all kinds of profiles there.

----------


## michaelsky

No dice. All there is, is assassination -.-

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

yea tried all kitty profiles and none will ravage on stampede proc  :Frown:

----------


## trulygangster

@Lost

local stampede, _, _, _, _, _, stamptimer = UnitBuffID("player", 78893, "PLAYER") 

if stampede ~= nil then 
if stamptimer - GetTime() <= 9 then 
return true 
end 
else 
return true 
end

try this lost this says if stampede procs and basically as soon as its up it should fire. Oh and thats rank 2 stamp if only rank one its 78892

----------


## kickmydog

> ```
> if UnitExists("target") == nil 
> and UnitAffectingCombat("player") 
> then TargetUnit("pettarget") end
> ```


Thank you.

----------


## AdamZZ

> hey could one of you guys "if" you may have saved or remember roughly what page i would find the newest basic feral pvp rotation. and or pve with stampede proc.
> 
> thnx alot!


My latest PvE rotation got an auto Ravage on Stampede ability, it's set to use ravage when Stampede got 1 second left (more DPS that way), you can easily edit it to use Ravage earlier. Like one of the posters above this already did.

----------


## sheuron

> Sheuron I like your rotation a lot but especially for raid enviroments using Killing Spree in an inappropriate moment can get you killed and the raid wiped so you might want to make it triggered from a modifier


- Tap RIGHT CONTROL to disable/enable Killing Spree. Is enabled by default

xeronrogue220911bPQRProfiles.zip

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

> @Lost
> 
> local stampede, _, _, _, _, _, stamptimer = UnitBuffID("player", 78893, "PLAYER") 
> 
> if stampede ~= nil then 
> if stamptimer - GetTime() <= 9 then 
> return true 
> end 
> else 
> ...





> My latest PvE rotation got an auto Ravage on Stampede ability, it's set to use ravage when Stampede got 1 second left (more DPS that way), you can easily edit it to use Ravage earlier. Like one of the posters above this already did.


ive tested it so many times its driving me insane.

could this be because im testing it on a target dummy? ran every profile, tried trulygangster's code all tested with 15+ charges and not one proc in recount. ive specced correctly, idk what the deal is =[

----------


## bu_ba_911

> ive tested it so many times its driving me insane.
> 
> could this be because im testing it on a target dummy? ran every profile, tried trulygangster's code all tested with 15+ charges and not one proc in recount. ive specced correctly, idk what the deal is =[


i'll look more deeply into this myself... i jsut discovered my druid actually is a high enough level to respec into feral to try XD

----------


## snippetsr

Has any one got a Affliction Warlock PVP rotation The PVE is good but missing spells like if pally healer cast curse of tongues etc..

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Has any one got a Affliction Warlock PVP rotation The PVE is good but missing spells like if pally healer cast curse of tongues etc..




```
local class, token = UnitClassBase("target")
local ps = {Druid, Warrior, Death Knight, Hunter, Rogue}

for i,v in ipairs(ps) do
if UnitBuffID("player", 7302) == nil and UnitAffectingCombat("player") == nil and class == v then
  return true
end
end
```

alright now i could make this only cast on pally healers, druid casters, any and all other casters and such..... but i want to see if you can edit this to suit your purposes  :Smile: 

it has most of the basic components u'll need  :Big Grin: 


*edit*
for the record this is grb's (i think) code for auto cast frost armor depending on who the target is

----------


## trulygangster

This is fustrating me i cant seem to fix the character stoping auto-attack upon switching targets. Anyone figured it out?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> This is fustrating me i cant seem to fix the character stoping auto-attack upon switching targets. Anyone figured it out?


like against polymorphed targets? or mobs that aren't in combat?

----------


## crystal_tech

ok, things happened that sucked hard for me. aka my pc crashed and burned and I just got everything back so I'll be posting stuff soon as I have to recode most of it.

----------


## kickmydog

> ```
> if UnitExists("target") == nil 
> and UnitAffectingCombat("player") 
> then TargetUnit("pettarget") end
> ```


Sometimes I end up targetting dead mobs, any ideas on this?

----------


## GRB

> ```
> local class, token = UnitClassBase("target")
> local ps = {Druid, Warrior, Death Knight, Hunter, Rogue}
> 
> for i,v in ipairs(ps) do
> if UnitBuffID("player", 7302) == nil and UnitAffectingCombat("player") == nil and class == v then
>   return true
> end
> end
> ...


A few pages forward were i posted that, theres the proper and working code for that purposes.
But he will have a problem, couse a pala can be healer, ret, or prot, same goes for druid. To fix it you will need not only to check the class, and also his talent points.

---------- Post added at 01:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:49 AM ----------




> Sometimes I end up targetting dead mobs, any ideas on this?


UnitIsDead("unit")
return: 1 = dead; nil = not dead

Can help you

usage:
UnitIsDead("target") == nil

----------


## schranzDE

Frost - Boss DPS | schranzDE

Notice:
- Press (left)Shift = 0.5sec pause | Time to cast "Pestilence" and so on
- Running "Apparatus of Khaz'goroth" | Trinket must be placed in the first trinket-slot (slot 13)

Abilities
0.	- Pause - Shift for 0.5 sec
1.	- Blood Tap - dD
2.	- Apparatus of Khaz'goroth - Slot 13
3.	- Outbreak - Boss + Blood Plague < 5 sec + TROG
4.	- Pillar of Frost - Boss
5.	- Raise Dead - Unholy Strength
6.	- Plague Strike - Blood Plague < 4 sec
7.	- Howling Blast - Frost Fever < 4 sec
8.	- Obliterate - UU.FF
9.	- Obliterate - DD
10.	- Obliterate - Killing Machine
11.	- Empower Rune Weapon - dd.uu.ff
12.	- Frost Strike - RP cap
13.	- Howling Blast - Freezing Fog
14.	- Howling Blast - dd.uu + 30%HB
15.	- Obliterate - Filler
16.	- Frost Strike - Filler
17.	- Howling Blast - Filler
18.	- Horn of Winter - Filler

>>4.2 Frost Death Knight .schranzDE 23 09 2011<<

----------


## sheuron

Found a way to use any ability without need to pause rotation or edit macros. Add this code to top of your rotation list



```
if IsMouseButtonDown() then
RunMacroText("/click "..GetMouseFocus():GetName())
end
```

Now you can hold down your mouse button on any ability to use it

----------


## trulygangster

^^^ moonfire spam bro

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Found a way to use any ability without need to pause rotation or edit macros. Add this code to top of your rotation list
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if IsMouseButtonDown() then
> RunMacroText("/click "..GetMouseFocus():GetName())
> end
> ```
> ...



simply fabulous  :Smile: 

*edit*
great for things like rune tap, or a warlock soul swap.........

----------


## cokx

> This is fustrating me i cant seem to fix the character stoping auto-attack upon switching targets. Anyone figured it out?


change your ingame options "stop attack on target switch"

and to sheuron
good for clickers :>

but the best would be if xelper could add an "onpressdown" function, it removes the delay from the macro variant and gives you the most flexibility for fast reactions. 2 years ago i made an autoit rotation bot and it fits best with this function and a thumbsbutton on the mouse.

and i would appreciate if you could split the abilities.
like: shadow_priestabilities.xml holy_priestabilities.xml etc etc...
it kinda sucks if you make your own rotations and abilities and someone update his profile (for another spec) who hasnt your profile, so you have to copy and paste the snips of your code into the new profile.

----------


## bu_ba_911

the problem with Stampede that i've found when trying to get that thing to work is this.....

The spellid of the Stampede while it's in your buffs id different than the spell id on wowhead.... also when you get stampede you ravage turns into Ravage! with a spell id of 81170......

i tried just haveing 81170 always return true but not even that worked...... still going to try things, but wondering if anyone else has run into this kinda problem before

----------


## Kinky

I've been sitting down for the better part of last weekend/this week trying to come up with ways as to how I can really maximize my Shadowpriest rotation, and there really is no real way to effectively clip a channeled spell unless you manually cast the spell in question. (ie. clipping Mind Flay to cast Mind Blast).

Would it be possible, Xelper, to implement a function or something that allows us to achieve this? It would really help a lot for Shadowpriests, and I suppose for Warlocks using Drain Soul (or whatever it was called).

----------


## cokx

if you look at the debug mode it says something like "delaying cause spell is casting blablubb..."
now if you could add a checkbox that defines if we want to check a spell is casting or not ex. for mind blast. then we could easily uncheck the box for mindblast and it skips the part of the code which checks if we cast/channel a spell

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

> Found a way to use any ability without need to pause rotation or edit macros. Add this code to top of your rotation list
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if IsMouseButtonDown() then
> RunMacroText("/click "..GetMouseFocus():GetName())
> end
> ```
> ...


omfg awesome. helps me alot. rep+

----------


## trulygangster

Ohhhh i just had a idea guys is there a way to automatically multi-dot each mob in range and make sure each of them has a dot on them? or the basis for a script that can acheive that?

----------


## SilentWarrior

Hey guys, is there any way we can check for syntax errors while developing lua? Like a IDE or some other. 

Or better yet, if this could check if the code is valid first it would be fabulous. Scratching my head way too many times when nothing happens and I am like, wtf, what i do wrong.

----------


## Cookie799

> Here is an Assassination Rogue PVE, working on a PVP in there as well also contains the combat rotations, still need to finalize the shiv on enrage and the deadly throw on runners.
> enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> Abilities
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How do i add these ??

----------


## diesall

> Frost - Boss DPS | schranzDE
> 
> Notice:
> - Press (left)Shift = 0.5sec pause | Time to cast "Pestilence" and so on
> - Running "Apparatus of Khaz'goroth" | Trinket must be placed in the first trinket-slot (slot 13)
> 
> Abilities
> 0.	- Pause - Shift for 0.5 sec
> 1.	- Blood Tap - dD
> ...


why reinvent the wheel, more optimized versions of this already exist, fyi pestilence is a dps loss in any scenario over using that rune on a howling blast

----------


## SilentWarrior

> Hey guys, is there any way we can check for syntax errors while developing lua? Like a IDE or some other. 
> 
> Or better yet, if this could check if the code is valid first it would be fabulous. Scratching my head way too many times when nothing happens and I am like, wtf, what i do wrong.


Figured it out. If I enable Swatter I can actually see what is erroring out  :Big Grin:

----------


## Xelper

> if you look at the debug mode it says something like "delaying cause spell is casting blablubb..."
> now if you could add a checkbox that defines if we want to check a spell is casting or not ex. for mind blast. then we could easily uncheck the box for mindblast and it skips the part of the code which checks if we cast/channel a spell


Sorry, what are you requesting? There is code in place to prevent casting a spell while you are channeling because it will interrupt the channel. Are you saying you want the ability to interrupt a channel on a per-spell basis?

----------


## Kaolla

> Sorry, what are you requesting? There is code in place to prevent casting a spell while you are channeling because it will interrupt the channel. Are you saying you want the ability to interrupt a channel on a per-spell basis?


That's essentially what's being suggested, there are a couple specs that need the ability to 'clip' their channelled spells (namely Shadowpriests and Warlocks) to reapply higher-priority spells. I can't speak for Warlocks, but the increased DoT uptime and constant mind blasts for Shadowpriests more than compensates for the damage lost by not completing a Mind Flay channel (which is, in fact, our lowest DPET spell).

Nochanneling ensures that we won't clip Mind Flay with another Mind Flay, while still enabling us to interrupt the channel to cast more important abilities.

----------


## tawing

hey Guys, can someone make a stance dance for pve arms warrior please

----------


## bu_ba_911

> hey Guys, can someone make a stance dance for pve arms warrior please


if you look at my disarm/spell reflect you'll see how it's done, just edit that to what you want it to do  :Smile:

----------


## jnnimot

anyone using the Protection Paladin - what is your order of spells in rotation? do you want healing like WoG up or finishers? Like how does the program work in relation of what spell to use next or does it ignore any of them?

----------


## andy012345

Prot pally is perfect. All I would say is bring the priority of avengers shield up to use grand crusader procs earlier, sometimes you get a double proc and first is wasted.

----------


## jnnimot

> Prot pally is perfect. All I would say is bring the priority of avengers shield up to use grand crusader procs earlier, sometimes you get a double proc and first is wasted.


Yes but in the rotation when you start with a fresh unzipped download, hammer of wrath isn't in rotation, and neither is inquisition are these needed spells?

----------


## Meatglue

Saw someone asking if anyone was interested in PVP Rogue profile. I am  :Smile:

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

did anyone attempt a holy paladin profile at all? if someone wants to attempt one my main objective is pvp holy for 2v2/3v3. so maybe some features including;

*Auto Dispel(certain debuffs)
*Auto Judge if cast speed buffs not up
*Bubble @ 20-30%
*Auto cast all heals using correct priority on teammates depending on Health Deficit and Priority on Aggro. eg; Your DK @ 65% hp and your Warriors has 75% though your opponents hard switch to warrior because he blew Recklessness and has no trink, So it focuses healing on him instead. (big ask, but u never know xD)
*And if your tricky enough! the Shadowy Apparition 'Holy Light exploit/trick, Using the crusade talent kill an Apparition with your Judgement giving your holy light a 300% increased heal. So make that a priority for mana efficiency. (only against spriests obviously)

And a few other things when i think of them. Will throw $50+ in your paypal upfront if your quite good @ lua and have good understanding of holy pally mechanics. 

Msg me and we'll get to work.

----------


## googlebee

cant figure this out....why is pqr not working for a lvl 9 rogue >< checked abilities, nothing to prohibit the use from a low level in there. 

Any ideas?

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

> cant figure this out....why is pqr not working for a lvl 9 rogue >< checked abilities, nothing to prohibit the use from a low level in there. 
> 
> Any ideas?


yea i was wondering the same thing with my twink rogue =\

----------


## cokx

> Sorry, what are you requesting? There is code in place to prevent casting a spell while you are channeling because it will interrupt the channel. Are you saying you want the ability to interrupt a channel on a per-spell basis?


Sry english isnt my native language, so my sentences are maybe a little wired.
I want a function that disable your "prevent casting a spell while channeling one".
The easiest way would be a checkbox for each abilitie.
Its a massive dps inrease for SPriests and Locks

----------


## bu_ba_911

> did anyone attempt a holy paladin profile at all? if someone wants to attempt one my main objective is pvp holy for 2v2/3v3. so maybe some features including;
> 
> *Auto Dispel(certain debuffs)
> *Auto Judge if cast speed buffs not up
> *Bubble @ 20-30%
> *Auto cast all heals using correct priority on teammates depending on Health Deficit and Priority on Aggro. eg; Your DK @ 65% hp and your Warriors has 75% though your opponents hard switch to warrior because he blew Recklessness and has no trink, So it focuses healing on him instead. (big ask, but u never know xD)
> *And if your tricky enough! the Shadowy Apparition 'Holy Light exploit/trick, Using the crusade talent kill an Apparition with your Judgement giving your holy light a 300% increased heal. So make that a priority for mana efficiency. (only against spriests obviously)
> 
> And a few other things when i think of them. Will throw $50+ in your paypal upfront if your quite good @ lua and have good understanding of holy pally mechanics. 
> ...


I'll give it a try, 2v2 would be easier than 3v3 for logic statements I had an idea for, but 3v3 would probably be possible as well haha

---------- Post added at 08:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:57 AM ----------




> yea i was wondering the same thing with my twink rogue =\


i've been slowly leveling a rogue from 1-12 so far and everything i've written has worked so far, including my ambush code haha  :Smile: 



*edit*
Xelper is there anyway you could change it so I can have both the Ability Editor window open and Rotation Editor?

----------


## trulygangster

Any news on that arms PVE rotation buba?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Any news on that arms PVE rotation buba?


worked for me, was doing direbrew on my friends arms warrior no problems
just make sure you're in battle stance

----------


## ishtro

> *edit*
> Xelper is there anyway you could change it so I can have both the Ability Editor window open and Rotation Editor?


you can run PQR twice. one for ability editor and the other for rotation. ;]

----------


## bu_ba_911

> you can run PQR twice. one for ability editor and the other for rotation. ;]


lol honestly hadn't thought of it, but still a hassle  :Stick Out Tongue:  i shall do that until i hear back from xelper
(gah holy pally rotations are a pain in my ass!!!!!!!!!)

*edit*
almost finished fixing holy paladin pve in order ot start converting it into pvp  :Smile: 

idk if anyone else experienced it, but the pve holy paladin never got past casting divine light, and even then it felt like some of the moves were locking it up, going move by move changing things here and there and it's getting smooth  :Smile:

----------


## ticklets

If you don't mind posting the holy rotation's before you modify it into PVP that would be great. I have been working on mine and it was coming along great until I ran into a road block! would love to compare.

----------


## Ninjaderp

I love how I get more DPS on my frostdk (366ilvl) than my main warrior (arms 372) with this ^^

----------


## ticklets

> I love how I get more DPS on my frostdk (366ilvl) than my main warrior (arms 372) with this ^^


Which Frost rotation are you using? diesall or gorthok's?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Im using diesall's. And I got a question to him, since Im so happy with his frostdk-profile I wonder if anyone with the skills would be able to create a similar profile like his (one rotation for trash/aoe that is used when not facing bosses, and one for singletarget bosses) the thing is that the aoe/trash-rotation in diesalls profile is so great that you can use it on a boss and sometimes do as good as you would with the singletarget-rotation. Then again retripalas and frostdks have quite different rotation/prioritie-lists so I can understand if its not as simple as it sounds.

I read through my post and I see its just confusing. What I mean is to try give the retpally an aoe-rotation that isnt only meant for 5+ targets, as it feels it is now, but for 2+ and to work good on even 1 mob too.

----------


## Xelper

It shouldnt be too much work for me to allow them both to be open at the same time, the reason for it originally was that everything was in a single XML and I used to handle loading/saving in a way that wold have caused conflicts.

Ill be releasing a new version in a couple days with a few minor bug fixes and the cancel channel functionality requested.. If anyone has any requests that wouldnt require a large rewrite please let me know.

----------


## chric

> the problem with Stampede that i've found when trying to get that thing to work is this.....
> 
> The spellid of the Stampede while it's in your buffs id different than the spell id on wowhead.... also when you get stampede you ravage turns into Ravage! with a spell id of 81170......
> 
> i tried just haveing 81170 always return true but not even that worked...... still going to try things, but wondering if anyone else has run into this kinda problem before


If you're looking for PQR to watch if Stampede buff is up (free ravage), then cast Ravage!, here's what I did to get it to work:

*Name:* Ravage!
*Spellid:* 81170
*Actions:* 
/startattack
/cast Ravage
*LUA:*


```
local _,_,_,freeravage = UnitBuffID("player", 78893)

if freeravage ~= nil then
	return true
end
```

If you're using Adam's rotation for kitty, you can put this after Faerie Fire. The optimal thing to do would be to check if Tiger's Fury buff is on as long as Stampede isn't going to fall off. I might make a tweak soon to cover that case.

BTW, thank you AdamZZ for your feral rotation. You have done great work with it. I have taken it and made slight modifications based on my gear, spec, and playstyle, and with that I've been parsing top 25 on WoL pre-nerf.

----------


## Luciferozzy

looking forward to the holy pvp

----------


## bu_ba_911

> looking forward to the holy pvp


it's coming along awesomely, found a couple bugs in the original pve holy that i'm also going to fix, and then reship it out  :Smile: 

currently working on Hand of Freedom. have Divine Protection and Divine Shield working, gonna test Hand of Protection

going to add a hand of Salvation to PvE, and a couple focus things are currently working for PvP.

----------


## trulygangster

Alright xelper can you build in auto attacking? especially on the melee oriented ones. so thats its always attacking. even while waiting for a cd.

----------


## googlebee

> yea i was wondering the same thing with my twink rogue =\


So asking again - Xelper or anyone know, why PQR isnt able to work on lower levels, specifically rogue? As i said before i checked over the abilities etc, everything works fine on an 85. On a lvl 9 . nada

help!  :Frown:

----------


## bu_ba_911

Initial Credit goes to Point for his attempt at a Holy Pally rotation. He was the foundation, I just expanded it
Continued Credit goes to Sheuron for his innovations, and how they changed how i view how these rotations work.
Even more Credit to lostinthewoodslol. He gave me idea after idea after idea to help make this thing what it is today  :Big Grin: 
Final Credit goes to the mastermind behind it all.... Xelper  :Big Grin:  Great proggy man!


UPDATED 10/20/2011

-------------------BETA HOLY PALADIN-----------------


-----Download Page-----
http://code.google.com/p/bubba-pqr-p...downloads/list

*Notes* 
if you connect through my SVN, you will always have the most up-to-date profiles just a single click away, along with a more comprehensive change log with each update I do in the SVN  :Smile: 
the guide on how to connect to my SVN is in my signature
ENJOY  :Big Grin: 
PS - I'm leaving the ALPHA build up here because some people think it's faster. I haven't experienced a slow down personally, but I leave it up to you.


UPDATED 10/11/2011

-------------------ALPHA HOLY PALADIN-----------------
------------Download------------
http://www.mediafire.com/?xb88rolus9a4rfl

*NOTES*
*No Automated Rebeaconing, Remembered AURA, SMART Blessing
**Beacon in PvP will auto cast to you, and only you
**Blessing is by Default MIGHT
**Aura is either Crusader (when mounted) or Concentration (when not mounted)
****To change any of these, remove them from the Rotation and buff yourselves, I will attempt to re-add smarter versions in FINAL version of profile


PM me any suggestions or bugs you may have!

----------


## trulygangster

Is there anyway to make the frost rotation work for new dks?

----------


## Xelper

> Alright xelper can you build in auto attacking? especially on the melee oriented ones. so thats its always attacking. even while waiting for a cd.


What? ...

lol

EDIT: Unless a profile is specifically setup to stop your auto atack there should be no reason for it to stop. You should also still be auto attacking when fighting a group of mobs even if one dies and you switch to another... My main is a ret and ive never had an issue.

You can also setup a high priority ability that returns false but does a RunMacroText("/startattack") prior to returning false if you are having an issue.

I prefer to keep my internal checks and automation to a minimum to provide for maximum customizability since almost anything can be done in-profile. The only exception being monitoring WoW's event driven stuff, which I try to provide as much funtionality as possible via my PQR_ functions.

----------


## jackus

> i answered this earlier........ there's nothing stopping it from working on rogues at low levels..... i made my own abilities for my leveling rogue (he's currently 12) and i got everything to work that way, even a stealth check + ambush 
> 
> 
> *NOTE THIS IS NOT FINISHED BUT I'M HAPPY WITH HOW IT'S WORKING*
> mkay so I fixed quite a few things with the Holy Paladin Build (namely Word of Glory was busted)
> 
> and started adding in some pvp things like focus, cast to focus, and more to come later. for those wanting to try it out and see how it's gonna run here you go 
> 
> -------download-------
> ...


is it posible to use your dispel


```
local Frost Nova = UnitDebuffID("target", 122)
local bluecauldron = UnitDebuffID("target", 96325)
local redcauldron = UnitDebuffID("target", 96326)
local blackout10 = UnitDebuffID("target", 92876)
local blackout25 = UnitDebuffID("target", 92878)
local unstableaf = UnitDebuffID("target", 30108)

if Frost Nova or bluecauldron or redcauldron or blackout10 or blackout25 or unstableaf then
  return false
else
for i=1,40 do
  local _,_,_,count,ismagic,duration = UnitDebuff("target",i)
  if ismagic == "Magic" or ismagic == "Disease" or ismagic == "Poison" then
    if  duration > 6 and count ~= 1 then
      return true
    end
  end
end
end
```

I changed that into dispelling a frost nova. 
local Frost Nova = UnitDebuffID("target", 122)

just make a damn long list of all the pvp dispells that is very importen?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> is it posible to use your dispel
> 
> 
> ```
> local Frost Nova = UnitDebuffID("target", 122)
> local bluecauldron = UnitDebuffID("target", 96325)
> local redcauldron = UnitDebuffID("target", 96326)
> local blackout10 = UnitDebuffID("target", 92876)
> local blackout25 = UnitDebuffID("target", 92878)
> ...


i didn't make this cleanse, i just edited it to suit my purposes..... i would assume frost nova would be under magic and be dispelled automatically whenever a major heal isn't needed....

a list of spells would theoretically work tho  :Smile: 

and with the changes you made to the spell, you added frost nova to the black list of spells NEVER to dispell  :Smile:  all those debuffs listed are ones you don't want to dispell, the cauldrons from za/zg, Unstable Affliction, a raid debuff from a raid.... I was looking for anymore special pvp ones that you shouldn't dispell as well but couldn't find anything to spectacular

----------


## trulygangster

Yeah xelper sounds like i could use that RunMacroText("/startattack") option like you said but i cant figure out how to implement it mind helping me out?

----------


## onya

Being able to use libquickhealth instead of the blizzard unithealth and unithealthmax functions would be great for healing profiles. Working out how to do it is beyond my programming skills.

----------


## Xelper

> Yeah xelper sounds like i could use that RunMacroText("/startattack") option like you said but i cant figure out how to implement it mind helping me out?


Ability Name: Auto Attack
Spell ID: 0
Actions: None
Target: Target
Delay: 0
Lua:


```
local targetName = UnitName("target")


if targetName ~= nil then
    RunMacroText("/startattack")
end
return false
```




@googlebee: What class are you having an issue with low level? I know if you are running a profile with spells that you do not have learned it will not be able to cast them.

----------


## trulygangster

Testing now...Btw xelper thanks for taking the time to listen to me. (: appreciate it.

----------


## Unasrage

@ bu_ba_911: M8 i know u been super busy trying to get this new pvp holy paladin working but i wold love to request you a small improvement that i belive every one will love it. 
What i ask is to make it compatible whid all levels for the one of us still lving our holy palas =)
I'm not a coder but i look up on Mentaly shadow spec for lvling and i belive the code to make skills work while lvling is:

local gotSkill = GetSpellBookItemInfo("Name_of_Skill") exp: local gotSkill = GetSpellBookItemInfo("Dispersion")

I'm not Shure if this what makes it work for all lvls... i tink so but not sure.
Anyways if u cold make it for leveling palas it wold be great =)

Keep up the good work ^^  :Cool:

----------


## trulygangster

> @ bu_ba_911: M8 i know u been super busy trying to get this new pvp holy paladin working but i wold love to request you a small improvement that i belive every one will love it. 
> What i ask is to make it compatible whid all levels for the one of us still lving our holy palas =)
> I'm not a coder but i look up on Mentaly shadow spec for lvling and i belive the code to make skills work while lvling is:
> 
> local gotSkill = GetSpellBookItemInfo("Name_of_Skill") exp: local gotSkill = GetSpellBookItemInfo("Dispersion")
> 
> I'm not Shure if this what makes it work for all lvls... i tink so but not sure.
> Anyways if u cold make it for leveling palas it wold be great =)
> 
> Keep up the good work ^^


@Unasrage i agree and thats what buba did makes it so no matter what level you are 1-85 a rotation with be prioritzed for your use. Its def something worth checking out as its already started to be requested and implemented.

----------


## Xelper

Im probably going to add in a check on non-0 spell ID abilities in the next version to make sure you have the indicated spell ID available. .. this way profiles will work for lower levels even though it might be far from optimal.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @ bu_ba_911: M8 i know u been super busy trying to get this new pvp holy paladin working but i wold love to request you a small improvement that i belive every one will love it. 
> What i ask is to make it compatible whid all levels for the one of us still lving our holy palas =)
> I'm not a coder but i look up on Mentaly shadow spec for lvling and i belive the code to make skills work while lvling is:
> 
> local gotSkill = GetSpellBookItemInfo("Name_of_Skill") exp: local gotSkill = GetSpellBookItemInfo("Dispersion")
> 
> I'm not Shure if this what makes it work for all lvls... i tink so but not sure.
> Anyways if u cold make it for leveling palas it wold be great =)
> 
> Keep up the good work ^^


what i've been doing for all of my rotations are add in all versions of the talents you can get that scale (R1, R2, R3, etc)

i've been trying to avoid anything that would require a newer skill in the rotation to make it work so leveling people can just remove it and still have everything work, i'm not perfect but i believe i've been able to accomplish this to some degree.

i know with the rogue profile that it has you running checks that you wont be able to accomplish till 60+ so maybe thats what breaks it, but if you just add a skill for sinister strike that returns true, you'll sinister strike all day long  :Smile: 

you could theoretically create an entire rotation based on checking your spell book first if you have the skill, but i feel that that's just a huge waste of time and limiting the power of the program by making us remake all the checks the program does for us by itself  :Smile: 


so i don't have a lower level paladin myself to test my stuff on, but if you just go through the rotation and remove all of the skills you don't currently have, it should theoretically still work, all the checks are for if the health is under 95%, or 65%, or 35%. So even if you dont have the heal that heals under 35% and 65%, the heal that heals under 95% should still work  :Smile: 


*updated my pvp holy paladin link to a more updated profile* 
by the way, has anyone been able to check this out in bg's and confirm it's work for them as well as it's working for me?

----------


## xLegendx

bu_ba_911, I've tested it once in BG's and it worked for me pretty good. Topped Heals.


Going to test it once more in BG's then head on to Arena

----------


## Unasrage

@ bu_ba_911: Ok m8 i removed skill and it worked, also i tried to input that code i posted before but.. dint work. 
In pvp heals are nice but there are a cople of things that are oddly working: 
1º u keep targeting yourself if requires combat mode is off, if it's on, most of the time has
healer you dont get in combat while outhers are dying in front of you.
2º u cant target outher targets them the 1 you are healing that means if u healing some 1 u cant target that nasty warrior on your face to Hammer him donw! 

Havent tested mucth more them this basecly the targeting has been the main problem =)

Now in a unrelated issue...lol any 1 know a shaman elemental profile? the one in main page is wrong is a enchancement not a elemental

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @ bu_ba_911: Ok m8 i removed skill and it worked, also i tried to input that code i posted before but.. dint work. 
> In pvp heals are nice but there are a cople of things that are oddly working: 
> 1º u keep targeting yourself if requires combat mode is off, if it's on, most of the time has
> healer you dont get in combat while outhers are dying in front of you.
> 2º u cant target outher targets them the 1 you are healing that means if u healing some 1 u cant target that nasty warrior on your face to Hammer him donw! 
> 
> Havent tested mucth more them this basecly the targeting has been the main problem =)
> 
> Now in a unrelated issue...lol any 1 know a shaman elemental profile? the one in main page is wrong is a enchancement not a elemental


1.) I had that working at one point, it's supposed to keep checking people if you have require combat off. However with some of the new things I added since then it had stopped working as well and once again required combat before it started switching targets to check health. At one point it checked everyone all the time, and if either you or they were in combat started healing them right away... Will work on returning it to that functionality
2.) Hold alt will make them a focus target, and until I fix hammer of justice which is giving me a headache, creating a macro that hammers focus and just clicking that will make it work, have sheurons click ability in there as well  :Smile: 

umm about 20 pages back some1 posted an ele profile

made a booboo on FoL can't remember if i released it that way

if you go into the abilites to PvP Holy: Flash of Light

where it says if Infusion1 ~= nil or Infusion2 ~= nil <----------[then goes after here]

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE add then after that second nil and save  :Smile:

----------


## xLegendx

Also what was fixed/added in version 1.1 ?

----------


## onya

> Now in a unrelated issue...lol any 1 know a shaman elemental profile? the one in main page is wrong is a enchancement not a elemental


try the one 2 lines below that

----------


## ticklets

Hey, I'm using Adamzz resto druid rotation and it's working fine except it doesnt seem to let lifebloom expire. It keep's recasting lifebloom at 3 stacks.

Here is the code:



```
local friend = UnitIsFriend("player","focus")
local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth("focus") / UnitHealthMax("focus")
local _,_,_,LB,_,_,LBt = UnitBuffID("focus", 33763)
local treeoflife = UnitBuffID("player",33891)


if LB == nil then
  return true
end


if LB ~= nil and LB < 3 then
  return true
end


if friend ~= nil and LB ~= nil and LBt - GetTime() < 2 then
  return true
end
```

Any help would be wonderful.

I would assume its LBt - GetTime() < 2 then but i tried deleting that part and it seems to mess up the whole rotation.

Edit: The better question would be, do I want it to run out? I don't think i do...ignore this question :P

----------


## bu_ba_911

accidently went afk with ym profile running while next to a flag in gilneas, came back was topping the charts and everyone around me was still alive  :Smile: 

success? i think so

now to get that bleeping hammer and rebuke to work i can start integrating in the newer target healing like in priest profile

----------


## grayyman

When i activate the holy pvp i get 2 errors,



> Message: [string " function pqrFunc0() buff = { 45524, 1715, 3408, 59638, 20164, ..."]:128: 'then' expected near 'return'
> Time: 09/25/11 19:13:02
> Count: 1
> Stack: 
> Locals:





> Message: [string " function pqrFunc0() if IsMounted() ~= nil then..."]:139: 'then' expected near 'return'
> Time: 09/25/11 19:20:22
> Count: 2
> Stack: 
> Locals:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> When i activate the holy pvp i get 2 errors,


did u not read my emergency post? i made a booboo in the flash of light spell....

open up abilities, go to paladin, find PvP Holy: Flash of Light

and after Infusion2 ~= nil 

add then

then save


*edit* 
i would re-upload but due to hammer of justice giving me a headache, i decided to do onya's request and implement sheuron's newest targetting feature into my profile instead. i have most of the bugs worked out and it will work EXACTLY like the priest profile with priority to mouseover and everything

----------


## grayyman

ah haha missed that sorry, fixing, testing, if all goes well i'll let ya know

~edit~
works great + rep

----------


## sheuron

Updated profiles

- ROGUE: Auto Picklock when someone trade you a Lockbox
- Minor tweaks and fixes

xeron260911PQRProfiles.zip

The package includes:
WARRIOR PROTECTION PVE
WARRIOR FURY PVE
MAGE ARCANE PVE
MAGE FROST PVP
HOLY PRIEST PVE
HUNTER MM PVE
ROGUE COMBAT PVE

I think can get more from rogue auto lockpick feature, by example, is prosible to advertise every 5 minutes "Open Lockbox, 5g, just trade me in front AH", and same think can be done on mage portals. But the chance being reported for botting is high.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Is there any way to make the pqr use all of the available interrupt-abilities your class have instead of only one? On my belf-pally I got first rebuke which it uses, and then I got hammer of justice and arcane torrent too but it only uses your main interrupt. It would be great in an upcoming release, I know I would love that. And another thing with the pally-profile I noted in a dungeon I just ran was that it starts using Divine Storm before it's even in range of the mobs for the spell to hit. Is there anything I could change in the ability-editor for any of that?

----------


## grayyman

> Is there any way to make the pqr use all of the available interrupt-abilities your class have instead of only one? On my belf-pally I got first rebuke which it uses, and then I got hammer of justice and arcane torrent too but it only uses your main interrupt. It would be great in an upcoming release, I know I would love that. And another thing with the pally-profile I noted in a dungeon I just ran was that it starts using Divine Storm before it's even in range of the mobs for the spell to hit. Is there anything I could change in the ability-editor for any of that?


try 



> if CheckInteractDistance("target", 3) == 1
> then return true
> end


i just grabbed the interact distance code from sheurons cone of cold on frost pvp, it checks how close you are to the target, should work, if it doesn't lemme know

----------


## Ninjaderp

Thanks, gonna test that now!

*edit: Worked!

----------


## xLegendx

Thanks Sheuron and bu_ba.
My favorite profile writers without a doubt.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Updated profiles
> 
> - ROGUE: Auto Picklock when someone trade you a Lockbox
> - Minor tweaks and fixes
> 
> xeron260911PQRProfiles.zip
> 
> The package includes:
> WARRIOR PROTECTION PVE
> ...



i know it's a bit of a hassle, but can you also update your post that the first page links to with all of your updated profiles?  :Smile: 
xelper doesn't update the pagelink, he expects up to just update the post it links to

and thanks again for all of your updates, would give you even more rep if it allowed me to

----------


## Meatglue

Sheuron, awesome job on the rogue profile specifically as that is what I am leveling. Any chance of adding a pvp profile?

----------


## illegalpacket

Gonna try this now looks pro

----------


## itsmex3

this is amazing

----------


## trulygangster

wow sheuron hunter is almost like a turret now!! lmao very nice my dps incresed substantially

----------


## brole93

Helped my dps out alot

----------


## jwkon

Had trouble figuring it out but was worth it

----------


## bu_ba_911

Mkay.... Completely changed the healing style of the Paladin....

this is a huge release only because it has all of the old targeting style heals (Used in PvP Holy)
but it also has all of the new targeting style heals (Used in Test)

try them both out, let me know which one you guys like best, or if i should keep both in and just edit them as i see fit

----------------download--------------
http://www.mediafire.com/?4fje0snd51s50j3

going to be editing my main holy paly post as well with more updates about what all changed and how to use it

Remember Test is a full scale rotation using the Sheuron's Holy Priest targeting system. You don't physically target the player, but it heals in almsot the same way as if you did

focus heals on Mouseover and Targetted player

Targetted > Mouseover > No Mouseover or Friendly Player Targetted

----------


## xLegendx

> Mkay.... Completely changed the healing style of the Paladin....
> 
> this is a huge release only because it has all of the old targeting style heals (Used in PvP Holy)
> but it also has all of the new targeting style heals (Used in Test)
> 
> try them both out, let me know which one you guys like best, or if i should keep both in and just edit them as i see fit
> 
> ----------------download--------------
> PvP_Holy_Paladin_BETAv2.1_RELAESE.zip
> ...


Uploaded the rotation as a .txt file it seems?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Uploaded the rotation as a .txt file it seems?



YEA IM SORRY

was alerted to the problem 3 minutes ago haha FIXED

MY BAD

----------


## onya

here's some cleansebot code. replace the castspellbyid code with your classes cleanse spell if you're not a shaman. the comma separated list of things at the top is debuffs which when present you won't cleanse.



```
buff = { 96328, 96325, 96326, 92876, 92877, 92878, 86788, 30108 }
local group = "party"
local members = GetNumPartyMembers()
if GetNumRaidMembers() > 0 then
  group = "raid"
  members = GetNumRaidMembers()
end

for i = 0, members, 1 do
  if i==0 then member = "player" else local member = group..tostring(i) end
  if UnitInRange(member) and UnitIsDeadOrGhost(member) == nil then
   local candispel = 1
   for k,v in ipairs(buff) do
    if UnitDebuffID(member,v) then candispel = nil end
   end
   local j = 1
   local debuff,_,_,count,bufftype,dur = UnitDebuff(member, j)
   while debuff do
    if ((bufftype == "Magic") or (bufftype == "Curse")) and dur > 1 and candispel then
     CastSpellByID(51886 ,member)
     return true
    end
    j = j + 1;
    debuff,_,_,count,bufftype,duration = UnitDebuff(member, j)
    end
  end
end
```

----------


## Ninjaderp

Do you think Blizzard succeeded with whole rotation mini game in Cata?

A guy QQs on mmo-champion about pqr.

----------


## R4g4t0kk

What have I done wrong, what is the reason this does not work?



```
local TC, _, _, _, _, _, timera = UnitDebuffID("target", 6343)
local WL, _, _, _, _, _, timerb = UnitDebuffID("target", 51696)
local JG, _, _, _, _, _, timerc = UnitDebuffID("target", 53696)
local IF, _, _, _, _, _, timerd = UnitDebuffID("target", 48484)
local IT, _, _, _, _, _, timere = UnitDebuffID("target", 45477)
local ES, _, _, _, _, _, timerf = UnitDebuffID("target", 8042)
local TS, _, _, _, _, _, timerg = UnitDebuffID("target", 90314)
local DC, _, _, _, _, _, timerh = UnitDebuffID("target", 50285)

if TC ~= nil then
	if timera - GetTime() < 2.5 then
		return true
	end
else
	if WL ~= nil then
		if timerb - GetTime() < 2.5 then
			return true
		end
	else
		if JG ~= nil then
			if timerc - GetTime() < 2.5 then
				return true
			end
		else
			if IF ~= nil then
				if timerd - GetTime() < 2.5 then
					return true
				end
			else
				if IT ~= nil then
					if timere - GetTime() < 2.5 then
						return true
					end
				else
					if ES ~= nil then
						if timerf - GetTime() < 2.5 then
							return true
						end
					else
						if TS ~= nil then
							if timerg - GetTime() < 2.5 then
								return true
							end
						else
							if DC ~= nil then
								if timerh - GetTime() < 2.5 then
									return true
								end
							else
								return true
							end
						end
					end
				end
			end
		end
	end
end
```

----------


## Unasrage

> Do you think Blizzard succeeded with whole rotation mini game in Cata?
> 
> A guy QQs on mmo-champion about pqr.


yea saw that too... but the part i like is him saying that he does better dps them program...lol big deal and?..btw hes ussing it becouse he also said that he lost the ability to play his toon so .. hes a little troll that let PQR do everithing for him and the day his profile doest get a update he will quit wow ...

lol at that guy

----------


## Pille0214

Any Chance to get a Resto Druid Profil?! greets

----------


## Progod

Great application i love it  :Embarrassment:  
Nice to have for those times where you don't want to concentrate 100% like heroics and leveling.

Was a list of PQR functions compiled? as I have tried to read all the pages and know it was requested but I may have missed it.

----------


## tawing

hey guys can someone make this for me please if taste for blood (60503) proc it will change stance to battle stance (2457) then use overpower(7384).

----------


## xyzhacker

Delicious!

----------


## Luciferozzy

if UnitBuff("player", "Taste for Blood") then RunMacroText("/castsequence reset=1 Battle Stance, Overpower ")
this is a newb code but it should work.

---------- Post added at 01:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:46 PM ----------

sheuron

Dunno if its just me but it seems like my hunter dps was decreased with this new updated comparing to the 1 befor.

----------


## Xelper

> Great application i love it  
> Nice to have for those times where you don't want to concentrate 100% like heroics and leveling.
> 
> Was a list of PQR functions compiled? as I have tried to read all the pages and know it was requested but I may have missed it.


PQR_IsMoving(seconds) = returns true or false if the player has been moving for X seconds. If the player has been standing still for 1 second this resets to false. Molten Feathers will cause this to always return false.
PQR_IsCastingSpell(spellID) = returns true if you are casting (or channeling) the specified spell ID.
PQR_NotBehindTarget() = returns true if you try to cast a spell that requires you to be behind your target and fail. Reverts back to false after 3 seconds.
UnitBuffID(unit, spellID, [filter]) = identical to UnitBuff() in terms of returns, but accepts a spell ID instead of a spell name. Translates the spell ID to a spell name then does a UnitBuff() lookup.
UnitDebuffID(unit, spellID, [filter]) = identical to UnitDebuff() in terms of returns, but accepts a spell ID instead of a spell name. Translates the spell ID to a spell name then does a UnitDebuff() lookup.

---------- Post added at 03:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:52 PM ----------

I wanted to explain the per-ability Cancel Channel functionality ahead of time. This setting defaults to "False" for every ability, however when set to "True" it will allow a spell to be cast during a channel. XMLs will be backwards compatible, and if an ability doesn't have a <CancelChannel></CancelChannel> setting in the XML it will just be assumed to be False. It will be up to the profile designer to determine when an ability that is set to True should interrupt the channel, and they can do this by implementing code into these abilities that looks like this:


```
local _, _, _, _, _, playerChanneling = UnitChannelInfo("player")
if playerChanneling ~= nil then
    local currentTime = GetTime() * 1000
    if (playerChanneling - currentTime) > 300 then
        --we have more than 300ms left on our channel time
    end
end
```

Simply: An ability labeled as "Cancel Channel" will still function even if the player is not channeling, it will just have the added ability to cancel a channel by executing the spell ID or actions in the ability.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> PQR_IsMoving(seconds) = returns true or false if the player has been moving for X seconds. If the player has been standing still for 1 second this resets to false. Molten Feathers will cause this to always return false.
> PQR_IsCastingSpell(spellID) = returns true if you are casting (or channeling) the specified spell ID.
> PQR_NotBehindTarget() = returns true if you try to cast a spell that requires you to be behind your target and fail. Reverts back to false after 3 seconds.
> UnitBuffID(unit, spellID, [filter]) = identical to UnitBuff() in terms of returns, but accepts a spell ID instead of a spell name. Translates the spell ID to a spell name then does a UnitBuff() lookup.
> UnitDebuffID(unit, spellID, [filter]) = identical to UnitDebuff() in terms of returns, but accepts a spell ID instead of a spell name. Translates the spell ID to a spell name then does a UnitDebuff() lookup.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:52 PM ----------
> 
> I wanted to explain the per-ability Cancel Channel functionality ahead of time. This setting defaults to "False" for every ability, however when set to "True" it will allow a spell to be cast during a channel. XMLs will be backwards compatible, and if an ability doesn't have a <CancelChannel></CancelChannel> setting in the XML it will just be assumed to be False. It will be up to the profile designer to determine when an ability that is set to True should interrupt the channel, and they can do this by implementing code into these abilities that looks like this:
> ...



love the idea  :Smile:  and thank your for the list of your functions, was always curious if there were more out there than i knew about lol  :Big Grin: 

---------- Post added at 02:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:41 PM ----------




> Do you think Blizzard succeeded with whole rotation mini game in Cata?
> 
> A guy QQs on mmo-champion about pqr.


lol the part where it's only for pve made me laugh  :Stick Out Tongue: 
i know very well that this thing can be used to rape pvp XD

----------


## Unasrage

> lol the part where it's only for pve made me laugh 
> i know very well that this thing can be used to rape pvp XD


did you enjoy the part where ppl say that in arenas above 1400 it wold not work...lol 

sure it doest... only in 2250+ ehehehehe

again just sad sad trolls...oitty on them...

----------


## Progod

Thanks Xelper  :Smile:

----------


## Zemnexx

This program is gonna be around forever!!!!  :Big Grin: 

I'm an optimist.

----------


## bu_ba_911

after i finish my holy paladin rotation......

what else is left to code besides rogue stuff? (which i don't have a good character of to code personally lol)

and im not including all of the pvp rotations.... those will have to be done by pvp enthusiasts of each class  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kclux

Did anyone manage to code a working line of sigh check yet ? That would be awesome.

----------


## nvode

+Rep and Donated! Thanks alot bud!

----------


## Unasrage

> after i finish my holy paladin rotation......
> 
> what else is left to code besides rogue stuff? (which i don't have a good character of to code personally lol)
> 
> and im not including all of the pvp rotations.... those will have to be done by pvp enthusiasts of each class


Disc priest coff coff...:P still no good profile out and on the rogue codes there are a few really good out combat by sheuron and a assasination 1 that i dont know the name of the rigther (sorry m8  :Frown:  ) sub profile seen 2 out but .. none decent .

Lately i had more fun testing profiles them actually playing the game  :Smile:  i'm going on a big trip in a few days to a country where theres no access to internet or very few access so will be away for atleast 3 months.

hope that this project continues to grow and improve, and i want to specially tks to the designer of the project and the nice comunity that was formed tks to it.

See ya all in 3 months  :Wink:

----------


## unclesam77

just realised we don't have a moonkin profile.
can i request for 1 please. thank you

----------


## bu_ba_911

Updated PvP/Pve (Yes fixed PvE Holy rotation) Holy Paladin

-----------------download----------------
PvP_Holy_Paladin_BETAv2.2_BETA.zip

Notes:
*Added Holy Wrath to cast on focus target if focus target is Undead, Demon or Elemental
*Added Turn Undead to cast on focus it focus target is Undead or Demon
*Removed Mouseover from the new targeting system ONLY on PvP because it was causing me more headaches than it helped fix
*Fixed Holy PvE and updated it to use the new Targeting System. Played around with healing levels to conserve mana, may have gone to far or not enough, didn't test long enough to see
*Added Hammer of Wrath to cast when Target is under 20% health (Hammer doesn't become active if your focus target is under 20%)
*Minor bugs fixed here and there and were beneath my interest to remember  :Smile:

----------


## unclesam77

> Druid Moonkin PvE standard rotation
> 
> Druid Balance spec
> VirusTotal - Free Online Virus, Malware and URL Scanner


thanks for sharing this. can someone modofy the rotation so it doesnt auto target nearest enemy and attacked it . been causing alot of unnecessary aggro..
it usualy auto target something nearest when in combat, thanks.

----------


## Kinky

Yeah, I'm releasing my Discipline Priest profile together with an updated version of my Shadowpriest profile once the new version of PQR is coming up.  :Smile:

----------


## Xelper

> Did anyone manage to code a working line of sigh check yet ? That would be awesome.



I'm still working on this, it is the final thing I want to do before the next release. It isn't as simple as one might think due to the "Out of line of sight" message not being directly related to a certain unit. 

I need to record the last unit you tried to cast a spell on, then if a Line of Sight message pops up we will have to assume that the last thing the bot tried to cast on was that target. It should work just fine.

----------


## Kinky

Awesome work, Xelper!
Keep it up.  :Smile:

----------


## kclux

> I'm still working on this, it is the final thing I want to do before the next release. It isn't as simple as one might think due to the "Out of line of sight" message not being directly related to a certain unit. 
> 
> I need to record the last unit you tried to cast a spell on, then if a Line of Sight message pops up we will have to assume that the last thing the bot tried to cast on was that target. It should work just fine.


Great, looking forward to having that check.

----------


## onya

I've been looking into libquickhealth-2.0 and it seems that it's been abandoned for quite a while. What it did was hook the combat log to provide quicker updates to units health than blizzards unithealth function which only updates around every 300ms

Anyway it seems addons like healbot do this internally now rather than using the libquickhealth library. Here's the code from healbot, it doesn't look too complicated to my untrained eye. Would it be possible for this to be implemented in PQRotation? It would be awesome for healing profiles.



```
function HealBot_OnEvent_Combat_Log(self, timestamp, event, hideCaster, sourceGUID, sourceName, sourceFlags, sourceRaidFlags, destGUID, destName, destFlags, destRaidFlags, ...)
    if HealBot_unitHealth[destGUID] then
        xUnit=HealBot_UnitID[destGUID]
        if xUnit and bBand(destFlags, dFlags)>0 then
            x=0
            y=0
            if (event == "SWING_DAMAGE") then
                x = -select(1,...)
            elseif (event == "SPELL_PERIODIC_DAMAGE" or event == "SPELL_DAMAGE" or event == "DAMAGE_SPLIT" or event == "DAMAGE_SHIELD") then
                x = -select(4, ...)
            elseif (event == "SPELL_HEAL" or event == "SPELL_PERIODIC_HEAL") then
                x = select(4, ...)
            elseif (event == "ENVIRONMENTAL_DAMAGE") then
                x = -select(2, ...)
            elseif (event == "SPELL_AURA_APPLIED") then
                if spellID==12975 then
                    x=floor(HealBot_unitHealthMax[destGUID]*0.3)
                    y=x
                elseif spellID == 469 then
                    HealBot_CheckHealth(destGUID)
                end
            elseif (event == "SPELL_AURA_REMOVED") then
                if spellID==12975 then
                    x=floor-(HealBot_unitHealthMax[destGUID]*0.3)
                    y=x
                elseif spellID == 469 then
                    HealBot_CheckHealth(destGUID)
                end
            end
            if x~=0 or y~=0 then
                HealBot_unitHealthMax[destGUID]=HealBot_unitHealthMax[destGUID]+y
                if HealBot_unitHealth[destGUID]+x>HealBot_unitHealthMax[destGUID] then
                    HealBot_unitHealth[destGUID]=HealBot_unitHealthMax[destGUID]
                else
                    HealBot_unitHealth[destGUID]=HealBot_unitHealth[destGUID]+x
                end
            --    HealBot_AddDebug("Updated hlth x="..x.."  y="..y)
                HealBot_RecalcHeals(destGUID)
                if HealBot_BarCheck[destGUID] then
                    if HealBot_BarCheck[destGUID]=="H" then 
                        HealBot_BarCheck[destGUID]="D"
                    end
                else
                    HealBot_BarCheck[destGUID]="D"
                end
            end
        end
    end
end
```

----------


## ticklets

Great profile buba, very good.

----------


## Progod

Here is a Feral Druid profile, this is based on AdamZZ's and Googlebee's, it is a bit messy as I am new to LUA.

Added Combat and Shape-shift checks so one profile can work for both cat and bear and allow quick switching. You can now disable "Require combat for Auto Mode".

Right shift will change you to Bear
Right ctrl will change you to Cat
Right Alt will take you back to Caster

While in Bear or Cat
Left shift will Cast Berserk
Left ctrl will Charge

While in caster form it will cast heals on yourself if needed and Mark of the Wild. If you hold left shift it will off heal, though healing efficiency would be questionable.

Additions to come is a spell book check to see if you have the abilitys to allow for leveling, focus target Cyclone and mouseover rebirth.

DRUID_Abilities.xml


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><DRUID><Ability><Name>Cat - Tigers Fury</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5217</SpellID><Actions>/use Ancient Petrified Seed</Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,TF = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 5217)
local TFstart, TFduration = GetSpellCooldown(5217)
local TFcooldown = (TFstart + TFduration - GetTime())
local tfEnergy = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100


if GetShapeshiftForm()==3 and TF ~= nil then
	return false
else
	if TFcooldown &amp;gt; 0 then
		return false
	else
		if tfEnergy &amp;lt; 40 then
			return true
		end
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Cat - Ferocious Bite</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>22568</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local fbrip, _, _, _, _, _, fbtimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 1079, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)
local fbCP = GetComboPoints(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local fbhealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local fbenergy = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100


if GetShapeshiftForm()==3 and fbhealth &amp;lt;= 25 then
	if fbrip ~= nil then
		if fbCP == 5 then
			return true
		end
	end
else
	if GetShapeshiftForm()==3 and fbrip ~= nil then
		if fbtimer - GetTime() &amp;gt; 5 and fbenergy &amp;gt;= 60 and fbCP == 5 then
			return true
		end
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Cat - Savage Roar</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>52610</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,SavageRoar = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 62071)
local srCP = GetComboPoints(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local rip, _, _, _, _, _, riptimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 1079, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)


if GetShapeshiftForm()==3 and SavageRoar ~= nil then
	return false
else
if rip ~= nil then
	if srCP &amp;gt;= 1 then
		if riptimer - GetTime() &amp;gt;= 8 then
			return true
		end
	end
end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Cat - Faerie Fire</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>16857</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if GetShapeshiftForm()==3 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Bear - Faerie Fire</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>16857</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if GetShapeshiftForm()==1 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>1</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Cat - Rip</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1079</SpellID><Actions>/use Ancient Petrified Seed</Actions><Lua>local rip, _, _, _, _, _, riptimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 1079, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)
local ripCP = GetComboPoints(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local riphealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)




if  GetShapeshiftForm()==3 and rip ~= nil then
    if riphealth &amp;gt; 25 then
        if ripCP == 5 then
            if riptimer - GetTime() &amp;lt; 2 then
                return true
            end
        end
    end
else
    if ripCP == 5 then
        return true
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Bear - Mangle</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>33878</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>if GetShapeshiftForm()==1 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>1</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Berserk</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>50334</SpellID><Actions>/use Berserking</Actions><Lua>if GetShapeshiftForm()~=0 and IsLeftShiftKeyDown() then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Cat - Swipe</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>62078</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,BS = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 50334)
local energy = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100


if GetShapeshiftForm()==3 and BS ~= nil and CheckInteractDistance(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 3) ~= nil then
    if energy &amp;gt;= 22 and CheckInteractDistance(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 3) ~= nil then
        return true
    end
else
    if energy &amp;gt;= 45 and CheckInteractDistance(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 3) ~= nil then
        return true
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Cat - Shred</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5221</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>-- Check for the debuffs.
local hasCatMangle = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 33876)
local hasBearMangle = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 33878)
local hasTrauma = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 46857)
local hasHemorrhage = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 16511)
local CP = GetComboPoints(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)


-- Just check for all buffs, we have no casting time on Shred so no need for a timer check
if GetShapeshiftForm()==3 and hasCatMangle ~= nil or hasBearMangle ~= nil or hasTrauma ~= nil or hasHemorrhage ~= nil then
    if PQR_NotBehindTarget() then
        return false
    else
        if CP == 5 then
            return false
        else
            return true
        end
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Bear - Swipe</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>779</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>if GetShapeshiftForm()==1 and CheckInteractDistance(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 3) == nil or UnitCanAttack(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == nil then
	return false
end

if GetShapeshiftForm()==1 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>1</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Bear - Maul</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>6807</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if GetShapeshiftForm()==1 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>1</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Bear - Enrage</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5229</SpellID><Actions>/use Ancient Petrified Seed</Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,ER = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 5229)
local ERstart, ERduration = GetSpellCooldown(5229)
local ERcooldown = (ERstart + ERduration - GetTime())
local erEnergy = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100


if GetShapeshiftForm()==1 and ER ~= nil then
    return false
else
    if GetShapeshiftForm()==1 and ERcooldown &amp;gt; 0 then
        return false
    else
        if GetShapeshiftForm()==1 and erEnergy &amp;lt; 75 then
            return true
        end
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Bear - Lacerate</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>33745</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if GetShapeshiftForm()==1 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>1</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Bear - Pulverize</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>80313</SpellID><Actions>/use Enrage|/use Ancient Petrified Seed|/use Berserk|/use Berserking</Actions><Lua>local _, _, _, LacerateCount = UnitDebuff(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Lacerate&amp;quot;)
if GetShapeshiftForm()==1 and LacerateCount ~= nil then
    if LacerateCount == 3 then
        return true
    end
else
    return false;
end</Lua><RecastDelay>1</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Bear - Thrash</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>77758</SpellID><Actions>/startattack|/use Enrage</Actions><Lua>if GetShapeshiftForm()==1 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>1</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Bear - Demoraling Roar</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>99</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local vindication = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 26017)
local demoshout = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 1160)
local curseofweakness = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 702)
local demoroar = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 99)


if GetShapeshiftForm()==1 and CheckInteractDistance(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 3) == nil or UnitCanAttack(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == nil then
	return false
end

if GetShapeshiftForm()==1 and vindication == nil and demoshout == nil and curseofweakness == nil and demoroar == nil then
    local targetName = UnitName(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
    if targetName ~= nil then
        return true
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Cat - Mangle</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>33876</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>-- Rogues and Warriors can handle it themselves.
local hasCatMangle, _, _, _, _, _, CatMangleTimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 33876)
local hasBearMangle, _, _, _, _, _, BearMangleTimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 33878, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)
local hasTrauma = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 46857)
local hasHemorrhage = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 16511)
local CP = GetComboPoints(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)


if GetShapeshiftForm()==3 and PQR_NotBehindTarget() then
    if CP == 5 then
        return false
    else
        return true
    end
end


-- First, let&amp;apos;s let other people handle their own debuffs
if hasTrauma ~= nil then
    return false
elseif hasHemorrhage ~= nil then
    return false
elseif hasBearMangle ~= nil then
    return false


-- Let us handle it!
elseif hasCatMangle ~= nil or hasBearMangle ~= nil and GetShapeshiftForm()==3 then
    -- Check the timer
    if CatMangleTimer - GetTime() &amp;lt; 1 then
        return true
    end
else
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Bear - Feral Charge</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>16979</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if GetShapeshiftForm()==1 and IsLeftControlKeyDown() then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Cat - Feral Charge</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49376</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if IsLeftControlKeyDown() then
	if GetShapeshiftForm()==3 then
  		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Cat - Rake</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1822</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local rake, _, _, _, _, _, raketimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 1822, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)


if GetShapeshiftForm()==3 and rake ~= nil then
	if raketimer - GetTime() &amp;lt; 3 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Mark of the Wild</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1126</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if UnitCanCooperate(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) and UnitIsDead(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == nil and UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 79061) == nil and UnitAffectingCombat(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == nil then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Cat Form</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>768</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if GetShapeshiftForm()~=3 and IsRightControlKeyDown() then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Bear Form</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5487</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if GetShapeshiftForm()~=1 and IsRightShiftKeyDown() then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>--- offensive spells ---</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local buff = { 642, 45438, 31224, 23920, 33786, 19263, 97417, 97977 }
local mob = { &amp;quot;Training Dummy&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Raider&amp;apos;s Training Dummy&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Twisted Spirit&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Amani shi Hatcher&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Hakkar&amp;apos;s Chains&amp;quot; }
local noaggromobs = nil
local immunity = nil

for i,v in ipairs(buff) do
  if UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;,v) then immunity = 1 end
end

for i,v in ipairs(mob) do
  if UnitName(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == v then noaggromobs = 1 end
end

if UnitIsDead(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
or SpellIsTargeting()
or immunity
or UnitCanAttack(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == nil
or (UnitAffectingCombat(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == nil and noaggromobs == nil)
then return true end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Caster Form</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if GetShapeshiftForm()~=0 and IsRightAltKeyDown() then
	CancelShapeshiftForm()
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Caster - Barkskin</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>22812</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
		
if GetShapeshiftForm()==0 and enraged == nil and unithealth &amp;lt;= 50 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Caster - Innervate</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>29166</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local manapercent = 100 * UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

if GetShapeshiftForm()==0 and manapercent &amp;lt; 50  then
 return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Caster - Auto Target</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local mytarget = &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;
local lowest = 100 * UnitHealth(mytarget) / UnitHealthMax(mytarget)
local self = 100 * UnitHealth(mytarget) / UnitHealthMax(mytarget)
local group = &amp;quot;party&amp;quot;
local members = GetNumPartyMembers()
lowhpmembers = 0

if GetNumRaidMembers() &amp;gt; 0 then
  group = &amp;quot;raid&amp;quot;
  members = GetNumRaidMembers()
end

for i = 1, members, 1 do
  local member = group..tostring(i)
  local memberhp = 100 * UnitHealth(member) / UnitHealthMax(member)
  if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == &amp;quot;TANK&amp;quot; then memberhp = memberhp - 5 end
  if UnitThreatSituation(member) == 3 then memberhp = memberhp - 5 end
  if memberhp &amp;lt; 95 and UnitInRange(member) then lowhpmembers = lowhpmembers +1 end
  if memberhp &amp;gt; 1  and memberhp &amp;lt; lowest and UnitInRange(member) then
    mytarget = member
    lowest = memberhp
  end
end

if GetShapeshiftForm()==0 and IsLeftShiftKeyDown() then
	TargetUnit(mytarget)
elseif GetShapeshiftForm()==0 and self &amp;lt; 75 then
	TargetUnit(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Caster - Healing Touch</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5185</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local friend = UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local manapercent = 100 * UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)


if GetShapeshiftForm()==0 and friend ~= nil and mytarget &amp;lt; 40 and manapercent &amp;gt; 10  then
  return true
end

if GetShapeshiftForm()==0 and friend ~= nil and PQR_IsMoving(1) == false and mytarget &amp;lt; 40 and manapercent &amp;gt; 10  then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Caster - Rejuvenation</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>774</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local friend = UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local rejuvenation = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 774)

if GetShapeshiftForm()==0 and friend ~= nil and mytarget &amp;lt; 90 and rejuvenation == nil and IsMounted() == nil then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Caster - Regrowth</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>8936</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local friend = UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local manapercent = 100 * UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)
local regrowth = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 8936)

if GetShapeshiftForm()==0 and friend ~= nil and mytarget &amp;lt; 50 and manapercent &amp;gt; 15 and IsMounted() == nil and regrowth == nil then
  return true
end

if GetShapeshiftForm()==0 and friend ~= nil and PQR_IsMoving(1) == false and mytarget &amp;lt; 35 and manapercent &amp;gt; 30 and IsMounted() == nil and regrowth == nil then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Caster - Nourish</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>50464</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local friend = UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local regrowth = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 8936)

if GetShapeshiftForm()==0 and friend ~= nil and mytarget &amp;lt; 50 and regrowth ~= nil then
 return true
end

if GetShapeshiftForm()==0 and friend ~= nil and PQR_IsMoving(1) == false and mytarget &amp;lt; 70 and regrowth ~= nil then
 return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Caster - Life Bloom</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>33763</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local friend = UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local _,_,_,LB,_,_,LBt = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 33763)

if GetShapeshiftForm()==0 and friend ~= nil and mytarget &amp;lt; 90 and LB == nil then
	return true
elseif GetShapeshiftForm()==0 and friend ~= nil and mytarget &amp;lt; 90 and LB &amp;lt; 3  then
		return true
elseif GetShapeshiftForm()==0 and friend ~= nil and LB ~= nil and LBt - GetTime() &amp;lt; 1 and mytarget &amp;lt; 96 then
 	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability></DRUID>
```

DRUID_Rotations.xml


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><DRUID><Rotation><RotationName>Feral</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Mark of the Wild|Bear Form|Cat Form|Caster Form|Caster - Auto Target|Caster - Barkskin|Caster - Innervate|Caster - Life Bloom|Caster - Healing Touch|Caster - Regrowth|Caster - Rejuvenation|Caster - Nourish|--- offensive spells ---|Berserk|Bear - Feral Charge|Bear - Maul|Bear - Demoraling Roar|Bear - Mangle|Bear - Pulverize|Bear - Lacerate|Bear - Faerie Fire|Bear - Enrage|Cat - Feral Charge|Cat - Faerie Fire|Cat - Mangle|Cat - Savage Roar|Cat - Tigers Fury|Cat - Rake|Cat - Ferocious Bite|Cat - Rip|Cat - Shred</RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>Feral AOE</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Mark of the Wild|Bear Form|Cat Form|Caster Form|Caster - Auto Target|Caster - Barkskin|Caster - Innervate|Caster - Healing Touch|Caster - Life Bloom|Caster - Regrowth|Caster - Rejuvenation|Caster - Nourish|--- offensive spells ---|Berserk|Bear - Feral Charge|Bear - Maul|Bear - Demoraling Roar|Bear - Thrash|Bear - Swipe|Bear - Mangle|Bear - Enrage|Cat - Feral Charge|Cat - Swipe|Cat - Tigers Fury</RotationList></Rotation></DRUID>
```

----------


## Sivers

> here's some cleansebot code. replace the castspellbyid code with your classes cleanse spell if you're not a shaman. the comma separated list of things at the top is debuffs which when present you won't cleanse.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> buff = { 96328, 96325, 96326, 92876, 92877, 92878, 86788, 30108 }
> local group = "party"
> local members = GetNumPartyMembers()
> if GetNumRaidMembers() > 0 then
> ...


this only seems to cleanse myself and not any party or raid members, any ideas?

also, there was a resto druid profile posted back a few pages, and there are a few issues I had with it. the main problem is that it's terribly mana inefficient. I know he said it was his first shot at it so I don't want to seem ungrateful, it just needs polish by someone.

-Nourish should never be cast on anyone without a HoT present. also, it is cast too often. for example, when a DPS gets hit by a random aoe and is down to 90% hp, it will cast Rejuv then immediately Nourish afterwards even though Rejuv would have done all the healing by itself. Nourish DOES need to be used on tanks though, as 90% is still a good amount of breathing room for Nourish to be cast since they will probably lose more hp in the meantime.

-WG and Tranq are cast too soon. Tranq should probably be player-driven/removed, and WG needs to be cast only when it would get full use by multiple targets

-Rejuv is inefficient, needs to be cast when HP is lower. it also needs to play nice with other HoTs (aka be smarter). for example, if the group goes to 70% from a boss AOE ability and I cast WG, the WG should do the trick by itself but the bot casts Rejuv on everything regardless just because it's below that HP threshold for 1 second. it doesn't take into account that there are other HoTs which will top the group off. for very heavy AOE damage, it might be necessary when Tranq and Tree of Life are on cooldown, however.

-LBx3 on tank needs to be higher priority, it should never fall off the tank (easily fixed)

-needs to make full use of Clearcasting procs. ie. if tank is missing a good chunk of health, cast Regrowth or HT instead of the usual Nourish. if a party member is missing a decent amount of HP, cast HT or Regrowth instead of Rejuv. should prioritize Clearcasting procs over all other heals, as you often get them back to back and they would be wasted otherwise.

-when LB is fading and Nourish/Regrowth/HT is already being cast to refresh it, the bot casts LB again immediately after the heal is done casting, even though it was not needed (the heal already refreshed LB by itself). I noticed this wastes a lot of mana.

-no profile would be complete without Tree of Life added in. this would prove to be a bit more difficult, I imagine. the main focus for Tree of Life is getting LB on multiple targets for mass Clearcasting procs, and then using those procs every time it's available (preferably with Regrowth since it becomes instant cast). I would say to only cast 1 stack of LB per player just for the proc (maybe a max of 4-5 players in a raid so you don't go OOM casting LB on everyone), unless they are taking heavy damage, then stack it to 3. knowing WHEN to cast Tree of Life should probably be player-driven, but the bot should take over afterwards.

-Cleansing needs to be added in.

-in general: the HP threshold for each ability almost needs to be different depending on the target's role. if it's a tank, Rejuv needs to be cast at 95% so you don't fall behind. if it's a DPS, we can get away with Rejuv at 85% if it's just a single DPS target. if it's AOE, WG needs to be cast instead of Rejuv on 10 different people. same goes for the Nourish threshold.. if we wait too long for a tank to fall behind, say, 90%, then a boss could use another ability and we'd be behind on GCDs and a tank could potentially die.

on a side note for all healing profiles in general, is it possible to implement a stopcast command when target HP is past a certain threshold? this is needed in raids (and especially for classes like druids with a lot of HoTs), as a lot of the time a target will get fully healed by another healer (or your own hoTs) and this bot casts the heal anyway. I have a feeling this would solve a lot of problems with mana issues on healing profiles.

with that said, if anyone is up for the challenge in perfecting a resto druid profile, I'd be more than willing to throw down some money via Paypal!

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I'm still working on this, it is the final thing I want to do before the next release. It isn't as simple as one might think due to the "Out of line of sight" message not being directly related to a certain unit. 
> 
> I need to record the last unit you tried to cast a spell on, then if a Line of Sight message pops up we will have to assume that the last thing the bot tried to cast on was that target. It should work just fine.


this is going to be epic  :Smile:  i've been looking into the api and couldn't find any that had to deal with LoS check. I had considered adding a check on if error was returned, but figured that would be way to complicated to try and figure out myself  :Stick Out Tongue: 

can't wait to see how that turns out!

one thing i was curious about, is a Target: Target of Target possible?

----------


## demolos

@Xelper. Would it be possible in the next version to separate the abilities and rotation files for each spec? No idea what it takes to do, or how much work it is... Any way, this little program kept me in WoW when I was on the verge of quitting. Love it! Thanks for making it.

----------


## sheuron

Anyone experienced rotation disabled after interrupt mode is enabled? I think there is a bug but im unable to reproduce the way that happend.

----------


## Kaolla

> Anyone experienced rotation disabled after interrupt mode is enabled? I think there is a bug but im unable to reproduce the way that happend.


I don't know if this is what you mean, but I need to enable Interrupt Mode every time I zone into a battleground, regardless of whether or not I left Rotation Mode enabled. It sounds like the opposite of what you're describing, but the two could possibly be linked.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Anyone experienced rotation disabled after interrupt mode is enabled? I think there is a bug but im unable to reproduce the way that happend.


yea i haven't experienced rotation being disabled when interrupt was enabled.... i've experienced interrupt being disabled when rotation was enabled however




> on a side note for all healing profiles in general, is it possible to implement a stopcast command when target HP is past a certain threshold? this is needed in raids (and especially for classes like druids with a lot of HoTs), as a lot of the time a target will get fully healed by another healer (or your own hoTs) and this bot casts the heal anyway. I have a feeling this would solve a lot of problems with mana issues on healing profiles.


i've considered adding something like this myself, i'll see what i can do, shouldn't be to hard

just an ability at the top that runs the health check of the target and if they are at 100% stop casting


*EDIT*
Name: Stop Casting
Spell ID: 0
Delay: 0
Target: Player
LUA Code:


```
local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth(targettoheal) / UnitHealthMax(targettoheal)
local Spell = UnitCastingInfo("player")

if unithealth > 95 then
	if Spell == "Holy Light" or Spell == "Divine Light" or Spell == "Flash of Light" then
      		RunMacroText("/stopcasting")
     		return true
	end
end
```

this is working for paladin, i assume it would work for priest, druid, shaman if you just change spell names

this will be implement by default in my next release which should be soon. I also added a quick check on what blessing are currently on you, if theres either kings or mark on you, you auto cast might, if you have might on you, then you auto cast kings if kings or mark isn't already on you

----------


## Kaolla

> yea i haven't experienced rotation being disabled when interrupt was enabled.... i've experienced interrupt being disabled when rotation was enabled however


This is essentially the behavior I've experienced. I assumed it was a design feature, given that you might not want interrupt accidentally enabled on zoning into an instance, but if the opposite is occurring, perhaps it's a bug.

----------


## sheuron

Petition to next PQR version, please add function keys (F1, F2, F3...) to hotkey list.

----------


## snippetsr

> Here is a Feral Druid profile, this is based on AdamZZ's and Googlebee's, it is a bit messy as I am new to LUA.
> 
> Added Combat and Shape-shift checks so one profile can work for both cat and bear and allow quick switching. You can now disable "Require combat for Auto Mode".
> 
> Right shift will change you to Bear
> Right ctrl will change you to Cat
> Right Alt will take you back to Caster
> 
> While in Bear or Cat
> ...



Getting and error mate when i launch the program somthing in there is not right. Thanks very much for your time and hard work though

Edit, Found teh problem look for amani and take out the " ' "

----------


## Ninjaderp

This thread needs screenshots of dps from bossfights with info about ilvl included. Like this for example, daakara in zul'aman with my 372ilvl fury tg warrior:

I started the fight with heroic leap, got some crazy burst aoe-dps from the adds. Continued with popping cd's, bl with pots on lynx-phase ~ dragonhawk phase. dead.

Achieved this with current revision singular in hb, but I just wanted to post it here so others could post similar posts so ppl could get a wider perspective on the profiles  :Smile:

----------


## 22alec22

are there any working DK dps or pvp rotations? If so please link or something.

----------


## onya

> this only seems to cleanse myself and not any party or raid members, any ideas?


try this. there was issues with merging 2 bits of code which used the same variable names which i've fixed?



```
buff = { 96328, 96325, 96326, 92876, 92877, 92878, 86788, 30108 }
local group = "party"
local members = GetNumPartyMembers()
if GetNumRaidMembers() > 0 then
  group = "raid"
  members = GetNumRaidMembers()
end

for i = 0, members, 1 do
  if i==0 then mem = "player" else mem = group..tostring(i) end
  if UnitInRange(mem) and UnitIsDeadOrGhost(mem) == nil then
   local candispel = 1
   for k,v in ipairs(buff) do
    if UnitDebuffID(mem,v) then candispel = nil end
   end
   local j = 1
   local debuff,_,_,count,bufftype,dur = UnitDebuff(mem, j)
   while debuff do
    if ((bufftype == "Magic") or (bufftype == "Curse")) and dur > 1 and candispel then
     CastSpellByID(51886 ,mem)
     return true
    end
    j = j + 1;
    debuff,_,_,count,bufftype,duration = UnitDebuff(mem, j)
    end
  end
end
```

----------


## saga3180

I was trying out the new holy pally profile and pve wise it doesnt work unless i turn on pvp but it just burns thru my mana

----------


## onya

> yea i haven't experienced rotation being disabled when interrupt was enabled.... i've experienced interrupt being disabled when rotation was enabled however
> 
> 
> 
> i've considered adding something like this myself, i'll see what i can do, shouldn't be to hard
> 
> just an ability at the top that runs the health check of the target and if they are at 100% stop casting
> 
> 
> ...



added this into my resto shaman profile, won't finish a lb cast if someone needs a heal


```
local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth(targettoheal) / UnitHealthMax(targettoheal)
local Spell = UnitCastingInfo("player")

if (unithealth < 95) and (unithealth  ~= nil)  then
  if Spell == "Lightning Bolt" then
     RunMacroText("/stopcasting")
      return true
    end
end
```

----------


## bu_ba_911

> added this into my resto shaman profile, won't finish a lb cast if someone needs a heal
> 
> 
> ```
> local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth(targettoheal) / UnitHealthMax(targettoheal)
> local Spell = UnitCastingInfo("player")
> 
> if (unithealth < 95) and (unithealth  ~= nil)  then
>   if Spell == "Lightning Bolt" then
> ...


where is this code located in your rotation?

----------


## onya

> where is this code located in your rotation?


right at the top, because the previous first ability checks if you're already casting and doesn't go any further if you are. if that makes sense, i'm at work and can't quote code or function names :P

----------


## bu_ba_911

> added this into my resto shaman profile, won't finish a lb cast if someone needs a heal
> 
> 
> ```
> local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth(targettoheal) / UnitHealthMax(targettoheal)
> local Spell = UnitCastingInfo("player")
> 
> if unithealth < 95 and UnitIsDead(targettoheal) == nil   then
>   if Spell == "Lightning Bolt" then
> ...


maybe try that?


wait what exactly are you trying to accomplish with this? i reread your thing and it seems like you're mad that the ability cancels your lightning bolt when some1 needs to be healed.... thats what this ability is supposed to do. you have it set to run if the person has less than 95% health and the target is not dead.... so when these things apply your wont finish you lb cast

i personally have my stop ast right beneath the targeting ability, so after the ability runs a check on who has the lowest health, if it sees no1 below 95% it will stop the next healing spell cast (thats how i have mine written)

---------- Post added at 01:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:10 AM ----------




> I was trying out the new holy pally profile and pve wise it doesnt work unless i turn on pvp but it just burns thru my mana


what do you mean it doesn't work? i just healed a random heroic dungeon and direbrew with it.........

is your mouse screwing you over? because your mouse placement is very important with the pve because it's used for focus healing and cleansing mainly lol

----------


## sheuron

Was working on a way to autocue as healer on Coren Direbew, when i noticed he dont drop 16g anymore, anyway this code can be useful for anyone:



```
if GetLFGProposal() then AcceptProposal() end
if GetLFGRoleUpdate() then CompleteLFGRoleCheck(true) end
```

Auto accept when your LFG group is ready
Auto accept role when someone cue to dungeon again

----------


## onya

> maybe try that?
> 
> 
> wait what exactly are you trying to accomplish with this? i reread your thing and it seems like you're mad that the ability cancels your lightning bolt when some1 needs to be healed.... thats what this ability is supposed to do. you have it set to run if the person has less than 95% health and the target is not dead.... so when these things apply your wont finish you lb cast
> 
> i personally have my stop ast right beneath the targeting ability, so after the ability runs a check on who has the lowest health, if it sees no1 below 95% it will stop the next healing spell cast (thats how i have mine written)[COLOR="Silver"]


 lol i think you misunderstood my original post, it's working as intended.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> lol i think you misunderstood my original post, it's working as intended.


lol i def did, my bad  :Smile:  nice adaptation of the code  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sivers

> yea i haven't experienced rotation being disabled when interrupt was enabled.... i've experienced interrupt being disabled when rotation was enabled however
> 
> 
> 
> i've considered adding something like this myself, i'll see what i can do, shouldn't be to hard
> 
> just an ability at the top that runs the health check of the target and if they are at 100% stop casting
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, this should work wonderfully (haven't tried it yet). I guess the only exception to this rule, I think, is certain debuffs that only go away when the target is fully healed (like Grievous Wound-type abilities): Grievous Whirl - Spell - World of Warcraft. they are pretty rare though so I don't think it would be much of an issue, I'm just thinking out loud.

they would probably have to be added separately to some sort of exception list, which could prove to be a pain. it's hard automating every aspect of WoW combat, lol, but you all are doing a wonderful job  :Smile:

----------


## andy012345

Any chance of a separate build of this that follows the PTR builds so we can test new content out and modify the profiles for the changes blizzard will be doing?

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

> I was trying out the new holy pally profile and pve wise it doesnt work unless i turn on pvp but it just burns thru my mana


get a mana regen trink, all i can say. i healed bot last night, basic gear. 360ish. it was amazing.

----------


## ticklets

Is there a way to check if a player is your focus target?

----------


## onya

> Is there a way to check if a player is your focus target?


I'm not sure what you mean, do you want to check if your target and focus are the same unit? What are you trying to do?

----------


## michaelsky

Sub rogue profile anywhere? pve

----------


## ticklets

> I'm not sure what you mean, do you want to check if your target and focus are the same unit? What are you trying to do?


I'm basically trying to create a code to add to bu_ba's holy profile rotation that will keep beacon of light up on the focus target.

I've tried different things but nothing seem's to work, any help would be appreciated.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I'm basically trying to create a code to add to bu_ba's holy profile rotation that will keep beacon of light up on the focus target.
> 
> I've tried different things but nothing seem's to work, any help would be appreciated.


i'm not done with the pve by ANY means, i've just been focusing on PvP because lostinthewoodslol has been the driving force for this whole rotation lol  :Smile: 

and he keeps giving me so many good ideas for the pvp rotation it's going to take me a little bit more time before i can finish it and focus on PvE. I only wanted to get PvE workign tot the extent that you can do it in dungeons/raids during trash pulls and stuff without having to worry about it. PvE needs much refinement.

Also I want focus target to be the target you are attacking more often than not  :Stick Out Tongue:  i've been thinking about trying to implement a check on who the tank is, or who currently has the Beacon of Light and designate them as Beacon Holder. That way if the beacon every drops to within 5 seconds remaining or returns nil, you will Re-Beacon that target  :Smile:  That's what i'm going to try and implement at least  :Stick Out Tongue:  Still need to fun the quick code check on Hands of Salvation and BoP first however

----------


## ajparenteau

how do i load a profile

----------


## bu_ba_911

> how do i load a profile


you log-in to your character, open up the PQR_Rotations. Then from the drop-down menus, you will select the profile you want to load. Then in the blue text next to the drop down menu is the key-combination you press inside the game to enable/disable the profile in-game.

----------


## Kaolla

I'm not certain if this has been posted already, but this is a simple bit of code that will prevent any wasteful or harmful actions if your target puts up an immunity (optimized for a Frost DK).

I left out abilities such as Hand of Protection, AMS and Cloak of Shadows, as my class has a way of circumventing them, but they're easy to add if needed  :Smile: 


```
Name: Immunities
Spell ID: 0
Delay: 0
Target: Player

if UnitBuff("target","Divine Shield") or UnitBuff("target","Deterrence") or UnitBuff("target","Ice Block") or UnitDebuff("target","Cyclone") then
    SpellStopCasting()
    return true
end
```

I stuck it near the top of my rotation, just beneath the survivability things like IBF and Healthstones.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I'm not certain if this has been posted already, but this is a simple bit of code that will prevent any wasteful or harmful actions if your target puts up an immunity (optimized for a Frost DK).
> 
> I left out abilities such as Hand of Protection, AMS and Cloak of Shadows, as my class has a way of circumventing them, but they're easy to add if needed 
> 
> 
> ```
> Name: Immunities
> Spell ID: 0
> Delay: 0
> ...


no i haven't seen this added yet, and i was already building this into my holy paladin rotation  :Stick Out Tongue:  +rep for beating me out!

----------


## Kaolla

> no i haven't seen this added yet, and i was already building this into my holy paladin rotation  +rep for beating me out!


<3 And +rep for being one of the cleverest profile writers there is  :Smile:

----------


## jadethread

Nevermind.

----------


## onya

> I'm basically trying to create a code to add to bu_ba's holy profile rotation that will keep beacon of light up on the focus target.
> 
> I've tried different things but nothing seem's to work, any help would be appreciated.


edit the beacon ability UnitBuffID should be checking the focus, ie _UnitBuffID("focus", 53563)_ and the target at the top of the ability (the drop down list) should also be set to focus.

----------


## playa512

i cannot open the wow process 
in the field is " edit mode ( no bot functionality) " written-.-
Can anybody help me=

----------


## onya

> i cannot open the wow process 
> in the field is " edit mode ( no bot functionality) " written-.-
> Can anybody help me=


you need to have wow open first, in windowed mode or windowed full screen, can't be full screen.

----------


## playa512

hm does this work on wotlk 3.3.5a server??

----------


## onya

> hm does this work on wotlk 3.3.5a server??


no, only retail.

----------


## Untouchablekill

Please update your profile list to the ones that have been updated and what not and note what the update dates are/were

----------


## Xelper

I'm just going to guess Sheuron's is better... I do not play a warrior, I just made that profile for a friend fairly quickly... I barely spent any time on it.  :Smile:

----------


## saga3180

> get a mana regen trink, all i can say. i healed bot last night, basic gear. 360ish. it was amazing.


What kind of trinket should i be using?

----------


## dklcfr

I don't suppose there's any chance of a release for the current PTR build?

----------


## Xelper

I'll look into it. I would prefer to not have to update it for every patch, though. (Lots of updates, so little time) I was going to definitely do some updates for raid testing.

I'm going to look into moving as much as possible over to patterns so it should be compatible with new patches, we will see.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I'm not certain if this has been posted already, but this is a simple bit of code that will prevent any wasteful or harmful actions if your target puts up an immunity (optimized for a Frost DK).
> 
> I left out abilities such as Hand of Protection, AMS and Cloak of Shadows, as my class has a way of circumventing them, but they're easy to add if needed 
> 
> 
> ```
> Name: Immunities
> Spell ID: 0
> Delay: 0
> ...


just so you know, here's what i've put together so far  :Smile:  you may or may not notice that thing at the bottom  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Name: Stop Casting
Spell ID: 0
Delay: 0
Target: Player
LUA Code:


```
local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth(targettoheal) / UnitHealthMax(targettoheal)
local Spell, _, _, _, _, EndTime  = UnitCastingInfo("player")

if unithealth > 95 then
	if Spell == "Holy Light" or Spell == "Divine Light" or Spell == "Flash of Light" then
		SpellStopCasting()
		return true
	end
elseif unithealth > 80 then
	if Spell == "Divine Light" or Spell == "Flash of Light" then
		SpellStopCasting()
		return true
	end
elseif unithealth < 30 then
	if Spell == "Holy Light" then
		EndTime = EndTime/1000 - GetTime()
		if EndTime > 1 then
			SpellStopCasting()
			return true
		end
	end
end

if UnitBuff(targettoheal,"Divine Shield") or UnitBuff(targettoheal,"Deterrence") or UnitBuff(targettoheal,"Ice Block") or UnitDebuff(targettoheal,"Cyclone") then
	SpellStopCasting()
	return true
end
```

as soon as i finish a couple more things, i'll be releasing an ALMOST complete version on my profile  :Smile: 

*edit*
Finished Hand of Protection and Salvation

and after a headache and a half found my error in my beacon ability. my beacon ability will auto cast beacon on any target that already has beacon when there's 15 seconds left, if there is no target with beacon on them it will default back to you. Also adding in the ability to change beacon target quickly with holding left alt down and mousing over your desired beacon target.

going to be adding a finishing touch and releasing tomorrow  :Smile: 

--------------------

also ran into a snag with trying to find out who arena1-5 are targeting.... my brain turned off a LONG time ago  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## diesall

> I'm not certain if this has been posted already, but this is a simple bit of code that will prevent any wasteful or harmful actions if your target puts up an immunity (optimized for a Frost DK).
> 
> I left out abilities such as Hand of Protection, AMS and Cloak of Shadows, as my class has a way of circumventing them, but they're easy to add if needed 
> 
> 
> ```
> Name: Immunities
> Spell ID: 0
> Delay: 0
> ...


 you could extend your code if not rp capped to cast Chains of Ice (free rp, doesn't consume a rune just a gcd)

----------


## Kaolla

> you may or may not notice that thing at the bottom


 :Big Grin: !




> you could extend your code if not rp capped to cast Chains of Ice (free rp, doesn't consume a rune just a gcd)


Oh wow, that's brilliant. Which immunities does this work for? I have something like that written into my ability to handle Cloak of Shadows, but I guess I didn't realize that there were more possibilities.

----------


## bu_ba_911

Updated my PvE/PvP Holy Paladin Rotation  :Smile:  

Download it at:
PvP_PvE_Holy_Paladin_RC_v2.5_RELEASE.zip

Link to Post with Notes:
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2131812 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

----------


## Xelper

Probably going to do something like this to allow this to be updated for PTR versions:

Offsets.xml


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<Offsets>
    <CurrentWoWVersion>15454</CurrentWoWVersion>
    <WoWVersionOffset>0xA75AF4</WoWVersionOffset>
    <PlayerName>0x980598</PlayerName>
    <GameState>0xA98C66</GameState>
    <isLoadingOrConnecting>0xA7D290</isLoadingOrConnecting>
    <GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0x995764</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>
    <ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObjAddress>0x3410</ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObjAddress>
    <Lua_DoStringAddress>0x426870</Lua_DoStringAddress>
    <Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x1B2140</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
    <ObjectManager_ClientConnection>0x980558</ObjectManager_ClientConnection>
    <ObjectManager_ObjectManager>0x463C</ObjectManager_ObjectManager>
    <ObjectManager_FirstObject>0xB4</ObjectManager_FirstObject>
    <ObjectManager_NextObject>0x3C</ObjectManager_NextObject>
    <ObjectManager_LocalGUID>0xB8</ObjectManager_LocalGUID>
    <PlayerNameStore_Ptr>0x959EE8</PlayerNameStore_Ptr>
    <PlayerNameStore_MaskOffset>0x024</PlayerNameStore_MaskOffset>
    <PlayerNameStore_BaseOffset>0x01C</PlayerNameStore_BaseOffset>
    <PlayerNameStore_StringOffset>0x020</PlayerNameStore_StringOffset>
</Offsets>
```

----------


## Unasrage

> Updated my PvE/PvP Holy Paladin Rotation  
> 
> Download it at:
> PvP_PvE_Holy_Paladin_RC_v2.5_RELEASE.zip
> 
> Link to Post with Notes:
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2131812 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)


OMG OMG OMG you totaly nailed it !!!!!  :Big Grin: 

i cant +rep you anymore  :Frown:  but keep up the amazing work m8 !!!

Again.. OMG..just..OMG!

----------


## bu_ba_911

> OMG OMG OMG you totaly nailed it !!!!! 
> 
> i cant +rep you anymore  but keep up the amazing work m8 !!!
> 
> Again.. OMG..just..OMG!


lol what changed that you were waiting for?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Unasrage

> lol what changed that you were waiting for?


Targeting is alot faster and the "auto"/cast on MS Beacon are just amazing!

cant tk u enouf...

ps.: cant wait for Xelper to upgread PQR so that check LoS.. them this profile and Sheurons holy priest will be 100% perfect!

---------edit -------------

having a small bug: Becon keeps casting om me after casting on target it recasts it on me

----------


## grayyman

> having a small bug: Becon keeps casting om me after casting on target it recasts it on me


likewise, for pve.

---------- Post added at 05:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:07 PM ----------




> likewise, for pve.


nvm

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Targeting is alot faster and the "auto"/cast on MS Beacon are just amazing!
> 
> cant tk u enouf...
> 
> ps.: cant wait for Xelper to upgread PQR so that check LoS.. them this profile and Sheurons holy priest will be 100% perfect!
> 
> ---------edit -------------
> 
> having a small bug: Becon keeps casting om me after casting on target it recasts it on me


i thought that i had fixed that, when i first put the code into the pvp beacon i had forgotten to move it down below the autotarget ability. can u check if the HolyPvP: Beacon of Light is below or above the Autotarget Low HP? ignore the Beacon of Light (Mouseover), that's supposed to be at the top

----------


## grayyman

> i thought that i had fixed that, when i first put the code into the pvp beacon i had forgotten to move it down below the autotarget ability. can u check if the HolyPvP: Beacon of Light is below or above the Autotarget Low HP? ignore the Beacon of Light (Mouseover), that's supposed to be at the top


beacon is below auto target

----------


## bu_ba_911

> beacon is below auto target


weird works for me..... was testing it before i released it.... otherwise i wouldn't have released it haha

give me about 20 minutes to look into it and finish up some real world things then ill dedicate my time to fixing this.... only HolyPvP right?

----------


## winkle21

I cannot seem to get the mage profile to work anymore. It seems to just be random when it works. When I activated it and target a mob it goes through the functions, and does everything but after the 1st mob dies it seems to just stop and requires me to physically cast a spell on the next mob to restart the rotation. If I let everything reset after I have killed a mob the program will not work no matter what I do..

----------


## grayyman

```
local Beacon, _, _, _, _, _, BeaconExpire = UnitBuffID(beacontarget, 53563)

if Beacon ~= nil then
	BeaconExpire = (BeaconExpire - GetTime())
	if BeaconExpire <= 20  then
		CastSpellByID(53563,beacontarget)
		return true
	end
end
```

if you apply beacon usin alt this will make sure it stays on them

edit
that is, ofcourse "Holy: Beacon of Light"

----------


## Xelper

PQR 1.0.12 Released 
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR1012.zip

BUGFIX: Changing instance 'floors' will no longer break PQR_IsMoving(x) function. 
NEW: 'Cancel Channel' functionality. This will allow individual abilities when flagged as 'True' to be cast while channeling a spell. 
NEW: Added F1-F12 hotkeys.
NEW: Offsets are now stored in Offsets.xml for updating for PTR purposes. (If you know how, feel free to update them and post PTR updates!  :Smile:  I have them named fairly simply, in my opinion.)
NEW TARGET: "Custom"... you can now specify a custom target in your Lua code BEFORE returning true. This will allow you to target specific mobs not on the "Target" list by default... example: boss1, party1, etc.
EXAMPLE:


```
PQR_CustomTarget = "boss1"
return true
```

NEW FUNCTION: PQR_IsOutOfSight([unit], [seconds]) - Returns true if a "Target not in line of sight." error has popped up for the specified unit in the last 3 seconds. Unit can be any unit (player, target, mouseover, etc.). Seconds can be any number down to 4 decimal place precision. NOTE: You will only get a single "Target not in line of sight" per unit per 3-5 seconds depending on other red text errors that have popped up. *This is as good as can possibly be done, sorry! If you can find any other way to handle this please let me know and give me Lua code examples.*

EXAMPLES:


```
if PQR_IsOutOfSight() then
    --"target" has been out of sight in the last 3 seconds.
end


if PQR_IsOutOfSight("mouseover", 10) then
    --"mouseover" has been out of sight in the last 10 seconds.
end
```

Added profiles by sheuron, if you enjoy his profiles please give him rep here: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/world-of-warcraft/world-of-warcraft-bots-programs/329033-beta-pqrotation-automated-ability-priority-queue-114.html#post2132079 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)


WARRIOR PROTECTION PVE
WARRIOR FURY PVE
MAGE ARCANE PVE
MAGE FROST PVP
HOLY PRIEST PVE
HUNTER MM PVE
ROGUE COMBAT PVE

----------


## sheuron

Love! ^^

One last petition. At this point there is plenty profile writers i think the easiest way to organice and update profiles from diferent sources is make separate abilities list for each profile. This is an example:

We have a DRUID and make a rotation named "Kitty PvE". A file named DRUID_Kitty PVE.xml is build, the file contain all abilities and rotation. That way we can download profiles and directory strcuture will show this way:

.. Profiles
. DRUID_Kitty PvE.xml
. DRUID_Feral DPS.xml
. DRUID_Feral PVP.xml
etc...

On Abilty Editor we need to choose CLASS and a new box show the name of all rotations found

CLASS: DRUID

ROTATION: Kitty PVE
...................FERAL DPS
...................FERAL PVP

This changes will make bit slower to write profiles, because at this time some common abilities are used on various profiles, but is easy to copy paste on ability editor and you ll be able to load and update as many profiles as you want.

----------


## bu_ba_911

omg i feel like a freaking idiot

been trying to write in the new function for line of sight..... and everything was just erroring out..... idiot me forgot to download the new PQR  :Stick Out Tongue: 

will release my new pally rotation with hopefully a fixed beacon soon and LoS check

i ran into the problem intermittently, like at first i did then i change the delay on beacon and then never again idk if that fixed it, but i hadn't been receiving that response before i released it weird

*edit*
fixed beacon, came at it from a different approach and it worked  :Smile:

----------


## dyer678

since a lot of the same people are writing profiles..and just finetuning them. I think you should look into SVN files and putting a link to each person's SVN on the front post below the other profiles.

----------


## grayyman

> since a lot of the same people are writing profiles..and just finetuning them. I think you should look into SVN files and putting a link to each person's SVN on the front post below the other profiles.


not a bad idea.

----------


## sheuron

Updated my priest profile to last PQR version:

- Deleted obsolete shadow priest code. Download latest shadow priest rotation from mentally link on forum.
- Code cleanup

xeronpriest300911PQRProfiles.zip

The PQR_IsOutOfSight feature seem to work, but sometimes keep trying to heal a target out of sight, maybe is my fault the way i used it on autotarget function.

----------


## cokx

> Love! ^^
> 
> One last petition. At this point there is plenty profile writers i think the easiest way to organice and update profiles from diferent sources is make separate abilities list for each profile. This is an example:
> 
> We have a DRUID and make a rotation named "Kitty PvE". A file named DRUID_Kitty PVE.xml is build, the file contain all abilities and rotation. That way we can download profiles and directory strcuture will show this way:
> 
> .. Profiles
> . DRUID_Kitty PvE.xml
> . DRUID_Feral DPS.xml
> ...



Its the same thing i suggested a few page earlier.
We need this!  :Smile:

----------


## SilentWarrior

Hello guys.

I have made a "find clusters, rank them and heal them" type of code, and here it is :



```
local sqrt = sqrt
local GetPlayerMapPosition = GetPlayerMapPosition
local table = table
local twipe = table.wipe
local tsort = table.sort
local groupType = "raid"--"raid" --"party"
local groupSize = 10
local minHealthForGrowth = 7000 -- 10k for 5ppl min, deficit 0 means full health
local growthHealsHowManyTargets = 6
--

local function determineDistanceBetween(aUnit, anotherUnit)

	local tX1, tY1 = GetPlayerMapPosition(aUnit)
	if (tX1 + tY1 <= 0) then
		return nil -- not valid
	end

	local tX2, tY2 = GetPlayerMapPosition(anotherUnit)
	if (tX2 + tY2 <= 0) then
		return nil -- not valid
	end

  local xd = tX2-tX1
	local yd = tY2-tY1
	return sqrt(xd*xd + yd*yd)
end

local function IsInRange(u1,u2)
    local range = determineDistanceBetween(groupType..u1,groupType..u2) -- groupType used
    if range ~= nil and range<30 then
        return true
    end
    return false  
end
local function IsInRangeOfPlayer(u1)
    local range = determineDistanceBetween("player",groupType..u1) -- groupType used
    if range ~= nil and range<30 then
        return true
    end
    return false 
end

local function getDefHealth(unit)
  return UnitHealthMax(groupType..unit) - UnitHealth(groupType..unit) -- groupType used
end

local function sortDefHealth(aUnit, anotherUnit)
	return getDefHealth(aUnit) > getDefHealth(anotherUnit)
end

local function averageClusterDefHealth(unit)
   local playersInRange = {}
   local groupCount = 0
   for x=1, groupSize do   
       if IsInRange(unit,x) then -- count oneself
          table.insert(playersInRange, x)
          groupCount = groupCount + 1
       end
   end     
   tsort(playersInRange, sortDefHealth)
   local sumHP = 0
   groupCount = math.min(growthHealsHowManyTargets, groupCount) -- possible targets
   for x=1, groupCount do 
      sumHP = sumHP + getDefHealth(playersInRange[x])
   end
   return sumHP/groupCount
end

local function findGoodTarget()
   local goodTarget = nil
   local maxDefHealth = minHealthForGrowth -- 10k for 5ppl min, deficit 0 means full health
   local tempDef = 0 -- temporary var to help performance
   for player=1, groupSize do   
    if IsInRangeOfPlayer(player) then
        tempDef=averageClusterDefHealth(player)         
        if tempDef > maxDefHealth then
           goodTarget = player
           maxDefHealth = tempDef
        end
    end    
   end --for
   return goodTarget
end

local start, duration, enabled = GetSpellCooldown("Wild Growth")
if (enabled ~= nil and enabled == 0) then
    return false
elseif ( (start ~= nil and start > 0) and ( duration ~= nil and duration > 0)) then
    return false   
else
   local target = findGoodTarget()
   if target ~=nil then
      print ("Casting Wild Growth on "..UnitName(groupType..target))
      CastSpellByID(48438,groupType..target) 
   end
end



return false
```


Right now, I noticed it likes to cast on the first member of raid or party alot, maybe because he is always the lowest (beeing tank and all), hopefully it isnt a bug  :Big Grin:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Updated my priest profile to last PQR version:
> 
> - Deleted obsolete shadow priest code. Download latest shadow priest rotation from mentally link on forum.
> - Code cleanup
> 
> xeronpriest300911PQRProfiles.zip
> 
> The PQR_IsOutOfSight feature seem to work, but sometimes keep trying to heal a target out of sight, maybe is my fault the way i used it on autotarget function.


Yea i was running into that sort of thing to. Maybe it's because the function actually needs the error of Out of Line of Sight before it trigger, you can't just run a check out of the blue like this

Kind of funny how we both ha the exact same idea on how to use this and where to put it..... it's a shame that maybe we'll need to run a separate check somewhere else tho to make it most effective..... i'm not done exploring yet, but i'm gonna release my updated beacon with early implementations of this code shortly

*edit*
ugh coding is stupid sometimes..... now to find out when my beacon works and when it doesn't..... seems to have something to do with not being in a group.... but if you join a group it doesn't automatically start working. if u remove beacon from rotation, renable it, then add it back in, works wonders... need to find out whats breaking it before i go crazy!

I FOUND THE BUG

bah i've been an idiot lol........
updating pally rotation as soon as i find a better way to use PQR_IsOutOfSight

until then do not target the player you want to cast Beacon on, only use the mouseover or vuhdoh to cast it on them

----------


## R4g4t0kk

Re posting as I got no answer:

What have I done wrong, what is the reason this does not work?



```
local TC, _, _, _, _, _, timera = UnitDebuffID("target", 6343)
local WL, _, _, _, _, _, timerb = UnitDebuffID("target", 51696)
local JG, _, _, _, _, _, timerc = UnitDebuffID("target", 53696)
local IF, _, _, _, _, _, timerd = UnitDebuffID("target", 48484)
local IT, _, _, _, _, _, timere = UnitDebuffID("target", 45477)
local ES, _, _, _, _, _, timerf = UnitDebuffID("target", 8042)
local TS, _, _, _, _, _, timerg = UnitDebuffID("target", 90314)
local DC, _, _, _, _, _, timerh = UnitDebuffID("target", 50285)

if TC ~= nil then
	if timera - GetTime() < 2.5 then
		return true
	end
else
	if WL ~= nil then
		if timerb - GetTime() < 2.5 then
			return true
		end
	else
		if JG ~= nil then
			if timerc - GetTime() < 2.5 then
				return true
			end
		else
			if IF ~= nil then
				if timerd - GetTime() < 2.5 then
					return true
				end
			else
				if IT ~= nil then
					if timere - GetTime() < 2.5 then
						return true
					end
				else
					if ES ~= nil then
						if timerf - GetTime() < 2.5 then
							return true
						end
					else
						if TS ~= nil then
							if timerg - GetTime() < 2.5 then
								return true
							end
						else
							if DC ~= nil then
								if timerh - GetTime() < 2.5 then
									return true
								end
							else
								return true
							end
						end
					end
				end
			end
		end
	end
end
```

----------


## onya

> Hello guys.
> 
> I have made a "find clusters, rank them and heal them" type of code, and here it is :
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local sqrt = sqrt
> local GetPlayerMapPosition = GetPlayerMapPosition
> ...


I'd love to see this working, would be great for chain heal. I don't think you're accounting for the fact that GetPlayerMapPosition returns a value from 0 to 1 and is based on the current zone map, seems you're assuming it returns a value in yards?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Hey Xelper, is there any way you could make PQR work on PTR-servers? I can only edit when I start it while Im using the public test realm.

----------


## winkle21

In shueron holy profile, if the warrior has commanding shout it just keeps spamming Fort. Anyone else having this problem?

----------


## ticklets

Hey buba, me again :P

for your holy PVE, i can shift-focus a target...but it never seems to cast judgement on them.

Anyone else have this similar issue?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> In shueron holy profile, if the warrior has commanding shout it just keeps spamming Fort. Anyone else having this problem?


if thats the case, then it's because he only runs a check against fort being up, and not if theres already a buff up that would cover his fort buff as well

in his autotargetting ability he runs a check against if fort is up on a target, if not then he'll cast fort

if commanding shout is overwriting fort then of course fort wont be up

---------- Post added at 03:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:33 PM ----------




> Hey buba, me again :P
> 
> for your holy PVE, i can shift-focus a target...but it never seems to cast judgement on them.
> 
> Anyone else have this similar issue?


i wrote it so u have to be in combat for it to cast.... imagine pulling a boss just because u focused him  :Stick Out Tongue:  i just healed an entire za/zg and it was working how i wrote it..... also been practicing beacon fix in bg's

----------


## ticklets

> if thats the case, then it's because he only runs a check against fort being up, and not if theres already a buff up that would cover his fort buff as well
> 
> in his autotargetting ability he runs a check against if fort is up on a target, if not then he'll cast fort
> 
> if commanding shout is overwriting fort then of course fort wont be up
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:33 PM ----------
> 
> 
> ...


Man I must be on crack then because I've been trying it for so long...

It does focus the target...it just never cast's judgement  :Frown:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Man I must be on crack then because I've been trying it for so long...
> 
> It does focus the target...it just never cast's judgement


lol well as soon as i find out why lua errors blow up in my face due to the beacon of light ability, im going to release the latest version. maybe that will be nicer to u  :Stick Out Tongue: 

*edit*
i hate coding :'(
i find error after error as im testing this beacon code more indepth lol

without it my code runs perfectly fine, with it, it all goes to hell
WHYYYYY! might just flat out remove auto-cast/check beacon until i figure out another way to do it, to many bugs with the current way..... works perfectly if u never target the person with it and then target some1 else..... that's where it breaks the most.... or if you are targetting the person who currently has it and then use the mouseover cast on some1 else.... or or or..... yea targetting system is breaking it and i can't figure out how to fix that yet lol

----------


## Ninjaderp

Any of you guys playing the PTR-version? I would love to be able to use PQR with it, as you can try out premade characters with full fl-gear with gems & enchants ^^

----------


## Untouchablekill

Can someone make code for hunters where you press say right control or something and it will throw out a trap?

----------


## Unasrage

> Can someone make code for hunters where you press say right control or something and it will throw out a trap?


m8 just donwload the latest sheuron pack a couple of pages ago and read the readme file in the .rar file ... all your anwser will be there

---------------edit--------------------

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2132079 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.) here you have the link m8

----------


## Untouchablekill

I'm using the survival one and I just need the immolation trap and ice/frost trap one.

----------


## Unasrage

ok them just add this new skills :


Explosive Trap -- Rigth Alt Pressed



```
if IsRightAltKeyDown() and tostring(select(2,GetSpellCooldown(82939))) == "0" then
  if GetSpellCooldown(77769) == 0 then CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(77769))) end
  if IsUsableSpell(82939) then CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(82939))) end
  if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end
  return true
end
```

 Freezing Trap -- Rigth Control Pressed



```
if IsRightControlKeyDown() and tostring(select(2,GetSpellCooldown(60192))) == "0" then
  if GetSpellCooldown(77769) == 0 then CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(77769))) end
  if IsUsableSpell(60192) then CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(60192))) end
  if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end
  return true
end
```

Ice Trap -- Rigth Shift Pressed



```
if IsRightShiftKeyDown() and tostring(select(2,GetSpellCooldown(82941))) == "0" and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil then
  if GetSpellCooldown(77769) == 0 then CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(77769))) end
  if IsUsableSpell(82941) then CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(82941))) end
  if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end
  return true
end
```

This is the code from Sheuron skills after making the skills remenber to add them to rotacion just add the 3 skill on top all all.

all the credit of this code is from Sheuron i'm just posting it for your easy access

 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Kinky

Playing around with the new version of PQR right now and fixing the Discipline/Shadow Priest profiles (and testing them before I upload them), keep up the awesome work Xelper!

----------


## SilentWarrior

> I'd love to see this working, would be great for chain heal. I don't think you're accounting for the fact that GetPlayerMapPosition returns a value from 0 to 1 and is based on the current zone map, seems you're assuming it returns a value in yards?


Meh! Have to check that out.

Any ideas on how to solve this? Prob gona check out Vuhdo's code, i think thats where i got the original idea for doing it from, maybe even the code works too.

----------


## sheuron

> In shueron holy profile, if the warrior has commanding shout it just keeps spamming Fort. Anyone else having this problem?


Ty, ll fix that on next profile released.

Tested rotation today on a full firelands run, worked flawless. The only fight with Out of sight issue is first boss and the new PQR feature worked fine.

----------


## Xelper

> Love! ^^
> 
> One last petition. At this point there is plenty profile writers i think the easiest way to organice and update profiles from diferent sources is make separate abilities list for each profile. This is an example:
> 
> We have a DRUID and make a rotation named "Kitty PvE". A file named DRUID_Kitty PVE.xml is build, the file contain all abilities and rotation. That way we can download profiles and directory strcuture will show this way:
> 
> .. Profiles
> . DRUID_Kitty PvE.xml
> . DRUID_Feral DPS.xml
> ...


This is currently in the works, my plan is to use the prefix for the file name as a (hidden) prefix for all abilities and rotations in the profiles so that actual internal workings can remain mostly the same. I need to update the ability editor as you said. I will also need a rewrite to somehow merge the rotations and abilities into a single file... those are the most annoying things, as I would like to have a way to automatically update old profiles to new profile format.

----------


## Untouchablekill

Can I request a mac version of this for my friend?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> This is currently in the works, my plan is to use the prefix for the file name as a (hidden) prefix for all abilities and rotations in the profiles so that actual internal workings can remain mostly the same. I need to update the ability editor as you said. I will also need a rewrite to somehow merge the rotations and abilities into a single file... those are the most annoying things, as I would like to have a way to automatically update old profiles to new profile format.


im willing to spend 15 minutes copying and pasting old code into new format

----------


## Xelper

> Can I request a mac version of this for my friend?


I don't own a mac, and this application is written in C#, I also have no idea where to begin with reverse engineering the WoW client on a mac... so I really doubt this will happen.

----------


## sheuron

> im willing to spend 15 minutes copying and pasting old code into new format


Agree, dont waste time dealing with old profiles. Takes few minutes to copy/paste from old client.

---------- Post added at 10:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 PM ----------

Holy Priest (need PQR 1.0.12)

- fix Fortitude loop when other stamina buff is active

xeronpriest011011PQRProfiles.zip

----------


## bu_ba_911

PvP_PvE_Holy_Paladin_RCv2.6_RELEASE.zip

*removed auto-cast beacon of light
*added preliminary LoS checks into targeting code
*added preliminary Arena Code
*not updating main post until i'm happy

----------


## grayyman

> PvP_PvE_Holy_Paladin_RCv2.6_RELEASE.zip
> 
> *removed auto-cast beacon of light
> *added preliminary LoS checks into targeting code
> *added preliminary Arena Code
> *not updating main post until i'm happy



what aren't you content with? other then beacon(which i edited to recast on beacon target which i set with alt on old code, and i put judgement to whenever off cooldown higher in priority for mana purposes) your code "seems" perfect from pve perspective, and on pvp im always top "heals done".

----------


## bu_ba_911

> what aren't you content with? other then beacon(which i edited to recast on beacon target which i set with alt on old code, and i put judgement to whenever off cooldown higher in priority for mana purposes) your code "seems" perfect from pve perspective, and on pvp im always top "heals done".


lol idk how sheuron feels, but i have more ideas on how i would want to approach something to get the most out of it, and i hate stopping before i achieve it  :Stick Out Tongue: 

i've tried globally declaring every buff i would as a player can to check against, health, mana, buffs (infusion, etc) it worked, but it slowed not only the rotation down, but i went from 60 fps to 20 fps in wow as well from all the errors haha.... BUT it worked..... i would lvoe to implement something like that as well. Would make customizing and adding code a lot more easy. Just have a global variable for my own health and to check against for buffs... imagine that!  :Big Grin: 

i've been having some issues with the arena profile as well..... i'm still better than it... so until i make that arena profile better than me the player..... i wont like it  :Stick Out Tongue: 

the Hand of Freedom is incomplete as far as the buff list goes. It's not smart about casting it yet for arenas let alone bg's. I haven't implemented a check on who the flag carrier is yet (will do that, already have 3 ideas i want to try). Trying to find out what Blizzard did with the Aura's on the Pally bar, because they are not like the wow api on wowwiki says they are. But i was going to have it auto cast crusaders each time you mount, while remembering what your previous aura was, then recast that after you dismount. Umm i have a couple ideas, but yea most of the are outside the scope of healing....  :Smile:  don't get me wrong i'm happy with how the healing portion works... but if i give people something to use.... i want it to be as well as i can make it.... no half assed crap XD

also i appreciate everyone who gives me feedback and ideas... <3 you all!

----------


## onya

> Meh! Have to check that out.
> 
> Any ideas on how to solve this? Prob gona check out Vuhdo's code, i think thats where i got the original idea for doing it from, maybe even the code works too.


Yeah check out the VuhDo code it has a bunch of scale factors for different maps.

----------


## paveley

Sheuron my friend, there is something funky going on with the newest holy priest rotation...not sure exactly what the issue is but i'm pretty sure it has something to do with Prayer of Mending, i removed it from my rotation and it seemed to b working better. What happens is that when Prayer is on cd the rotation stops, even if the tank or someone else is below 50%. I have to manually heal untill it comes of cd but then it only casts that and stops again. Now to the strange part, this doesn't happen all the time, but ones it happened one time it continues to happen until you get out of combat. I will try this out some more to see if i can figure this out, but i was thinking it's better to let a pro handle it, so i post here to see if anyone else experience the same thing.



*edit*...hmm, it wasn't Prayer of Mending after all, PQR is trying to cast something that is on a cd, not sure wich(might be HW Serenity), and during that time it's not casting any spells even if ppl are dying.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Sheuron my friend, there is something funky going on with the newest holy priest rotation...not sure exactly what the issue is but i'm pretty sure it has something to do with Prayer of Mending, i removed it from my rotation and it seemed to b working better. What happens is that when Prayer is on cd the rotation stops, even if the tank or someone else is below 50%. I have to manually heal untill it comes of cd but then it only casts that and stops again. Now to the strange part, this doesn't happen all the time, but ones it happened one time it continues to happen until you get out of combat. I will try this out some more to see if i can figure this out, but i was thinking it's better to let a pro handle it, so i post here to see if anyone else experience the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> *edit*...hmm, it wasn't Prayer of Mending after all, PQR is trying to cast something that is on a cd, not sure wich(might be HW Serenity), and during that time it's not casting any spells even if ppl are dying.


yea the new targeting system doesn't use the built in Spell ID check to see if the spell is on CD or not to auto skip it if it is, so if there's an ability in the rotation that doesn't run a CD check and it's on CD, it's going to be held up there

----------


## DKVance73

XHELPER, sent you another donation. DON'T YOU EVER QUIT MAKING/SUPPORTING THIS!

Also, maybe when The Old Republic comes out, see if something like this can be created for it as I'm sure a lot of us will be playing that too.

----------


## winkle21

Sheuron I have been having this problem happen on the Holy Profile, and I don't know if i'm doing something wrong or its actually the profile. Keep in mind i'm on lvl 84 and this is what could be causing this but i do not know..

*When tank engages encounter the profile works flawless does everything its suppose to, but if the fight last a longer amount of time than normal the program seems to either freeze or just stop working. If I move my char it seems to gain a little bit of life in the sense that it cast prayer of mending, but than just goes back to its freeze state. If I physically cast heal it sometime restart the rotation , but most of the time the rotation will not reset unless the encounter is over and a new encounter takes place. This seems to only happen when a group of mobs is pulled and than during the fight another group is pulled, or the encounter takes longer than normal to kill. I don't know why the profile is doing this because as long as this does not happen it works flawless.



*EDIT - I overlooked Paveley post, but this is exactly what is happening to me also. It must be what Paveley and bu_ba_911 are saying about something on cd causing it to freeze..

----------


## 22alec22

snapple38's rogue rotations don't seem to work for me. (Only tried on assassination) It simply casts cold blood then auto-attacks. any idea why?

----------


## Ninjaderp

I wish I knew how to code so I could make it work on the PTR, but I know its hard as its a PTR and it changes constantly. But it would be fun to try premade 378 chars with PQR.

----------


## Noelpqr

I dont know if what i have done is right or wrong but i did some change to the protection paladin by copying some codes from the paladin's profile i hope thw owner for them will not mind

1st i made this too abilities
1)

name : Avenger's Shield(Proc)
spellid: 31935
action:/startattack



```
local GrandCrusader = UnitBuffID("player", 98057)
if GrandCrusader ~= nil then
	RunMacroText("/startattack")
	return true
end
```

2)
name prot: Inquisition
spellid: 84963
action:/startattack



```
if UnitPower("player", 9) == 3 then
	return true
end
```

for Grand Crusader I add it in single target just below Shield of the Righteous and for aoe just below Hammer of the Righteous
and for prot: Inquisition I add it below Word of Glory < 60% for the aoe rotation
I hope some on will fix what I add or improve it and add them to the profile

----------


## bu_ba_911

woot woot, fixed beacon  :Big Grin:  AND found the lua bombing ability in pve (hand of salvation is removed) AND added in auto crusader when mounted, with auto switch back to previous aura  :Big Grin: !!!!!

*edit*
if you want to try out Holy Arena, you're going to have to remove HolyPvP: Blessing from the rotation, as I have forgotten to do that myself since I last tested it  :Stick Out Tongue: 


---------------Download-----------------
PvP_PvE_Holy_Paladin_RCv2.7_RELEASE.zip

----------


## noxim

Hi,

I'm using Sheron's combat rogue profile and noticing rupture never seems to trigger, anyone else with the same issue?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I dont know if what i have done is right or wrong but i did some change to the protection paladin by copying some codes from the paladin's profile i hope thw owner for them will not mind
> 
> 1st i made this too abilities
> 1)
> 
> name : Avenger's Shield(Proc)
> spellid: 31935
> action:/startattack
> 
> ...


i look like you never declared what freezingfog was, so it can't run any checks against whether it is up or not. also don't have a space in Grand Crusader, make it GrandCrusader

----------


## Zongfoo

> Agree, dont waste time dealing with old profiles. Takes few minutes to copy/paste from old client.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 PM ----------
> 
> Holy Priest (need PQR 1.0.12)
> 
> - fix Fortitude loop when other stamina buff is active
> 
> xeronpriest011011PQRProfiles.zip


Hey Sheuron... I have become quite good with customizing profiles and such, and I actually have a really sweet Holy Priest profile (altered from yours, previous to the release mentioned above). But just out of curiosity I tried the "011011" profile, and he just stood there in both PvE and PvP. I don't have the time to work through the code to see why this is, but I was wondering what would be so different between this and a previous release that would do that?

----------


## sheuron

> Hi,
> 
> I'm using Sheron's combat rogue profile and noticing rupture never seems to trigger, anyone else with the same issue?


Rupture is used only when anyone in your party is providing bleed debuff on your target

----------


## Noelpqr

hmm I dont know how that part of the code have not being change >< Did Iu copy it from the wrong file when i update the paladin's profile after i updated to they new version of the bot , it could be..but thx for the point that for me and i think i changed so that it will work..
i never played my paladin for long time so i log it today and tried to test my code be4 post them again ..so i add the codes and change the rotation to the add the process for the single target ..and i notice that my paladin goes out of mana fast...(<---the idoit forget about that the talent that give mana after blocks or dodges and i was like what the heck so i remove the GrandCrusader from the rotation but still i got out of mana fast too and noticed that the holy warth is always fire be4 Avenger's Shield so i moved Avenger's Shield over it on the rotation and i felt that i dont need GrandCrusader but it will be nice for more dps and threats .. anyway back to the mana problem so i notice that there is Divine Plea but it is never used to return mana when it is needed so i looked at it and i notice that it is used to get 3 HP for WoG when the health is down so I change it to Indicate that it is for protection... and I add another Divine Plea code to return mana which also could be add to reti rotation
name  :Big Grin: ivine Plea
spell id:54428
target: player



```
local manapercent = 100 * UnitPower("player") / UnitPowerMax("player")

if manapercent <40  then
 return true
end
```

and even after using Divine Plea i still get out of mana fast so i looked at the paladin talents and i notice that talent ><

----------


## bobo

> woot woot, fixed beacon  AND found the lua bombing ability in pve (hand of salvation is removed) AND added in auto crusader when mounted, with auto switch back to previous aura !!!!!
> 
> *edit*
> if you want to try out Holy Arena, you're going to have to remove HolyPvP: Blessing from the rotation, as I have forgotten to do that myself since I last tested it 
> 
> 
> ---------------Download-----------------
> PvP_PvE_Holy_Paladin_RCv2.7_RELEASE.zip



I'm getting an error with Beacon of Light on this release. 

Message: [string "..."]:63: Usage: UnitBuff("unit", [index] or ["name", "rank"][, "filter"])
Time: 10/02/11 01:10:31
Count: 2
Stack: [C]: in function `UnitBuff'
[string "..."]:63: in function `UnitBuffID'
[string " function pqrFunc0() if IsLeftShiftKeyDown(..."]:56: in function `?'
[string "..."]:251: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "..."]:154: in function `PQR_CastNext'
[string "..."]:143: in function `PQR_ExecuteBot'
[string "..."]:40: in function <[string "..."]:23>

Locals: (*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "Beacon of Light"

I know nothing of coding, but that is the error msg I'm getting. Prevents the Holy PVP from running as it hangs up there.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I'm getting an error with Beacon of Light on this release. 
> 
> Message: [string "..."]:63: Usage: UnitBuff("unit", [index] or ["name", "rank"][, "filter"])
> Time: 10/02/11 01:10:31
> Count: 2
> Stack: [C]: in function `UnitBuff'
> [string "..."]:63: in function `UnitBuffID'
> [string " function pqrFunc0() if IsLeftShiftKeyDown(..."]:56: in function `?'
> [string "..."]:251: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> ...


have you tried closing wow and restarting both pqr and wow?

worse case scenario, open up rotation editor, and remove the HolyPvP: Beacon of Light from the rotation and just manually cast it on targets always... i'll look into the problem tho

*edit* 
i just healed finished healing an entire bg without it really bugging out on me (<3 dual monitors).... however thats not to say there aren't bugs in the profile, just means i didn't do what you did to make them show themselves lol

----------


## bobo

> have you tried closing wow and restarting both pqr and wow?
> 
> worse case scenario, open up rotation editor, and remove the HolyPvP: Beacon of Light from the rotation and just manually cast it on targets always... i'll look into the problem tho
> 
> *edit* 
> i just healed finished healing an entire bg without it really bugging out on me (<3 dual monitors).... however thats not to say there aren't bugs in the profile, just means i didn't do what you did to make them show themselves lol


Yeah I even restarted my computer and disabled all addons and still have the problem. Removing Beacon from the list makes it work but for some reason it seems to heal a lot slower than the previous version I was using. I will continue to mess around with it and see if I can figure it out as well.

Also, just want to say thank you for the great profile. Been using pqr for about a month or 2 and I just love all the work xhelper, Sheuron and yourself have done. Keep it up.

----------


## Kaolla

My friends, I believe I've discovered a potential solution to our "PQR_IsOutOfSight()" problem. As Xelper noted in this post:



> NOTE: You will only get a single "Target not in line of sight" per unit per 3-5 seconds depending on other red text errors that have popped up.


It appears that WoW throttles "Target is out of line of sight" messages to the UIErrorsFrame. While this is absolutely true, after a bit of testing, I've discovered that this throttling only occurs if the _same_ ability is cast consecutively. What this means, in essence, is that an LoS error will always be displayed if differing abilities are cast in succession. My explanation isn't very clear, so hopefully the following example illustrates it better:

I set PQR to a 20ms Ability Check Delay. On my Shadow Priest, I made a simple rotation with four abilities:

[SPOILER]

```
Name: Mind Spike (LoS Test)
Spell ID: 73510
Cancel Channel: False
Delay: 0
Target: Target

if PQR_IsOutOfSight("target", "3") then
    return false
else
    return true
end
```

[/SPOILER][SPOILER]

```
Name: Mind Blast (LoS Test)
Spell ID: 8092
Cancel Channel: False
Delay: 0
Target: Target

if PQR_IsOutOfSight("target", "1.5") then
    return false
else
    return true
end
```

[/SPOILER][SPOILER]

```
Name: Shadow Word: Pain (LoS Test)
Spell ID: 589
Cancel Channel: False
Delay: 0
Target: Target

if PQR_IsOutOfSight("target", "0.1") then
    return false
else
    return true
end
```

[/SPOILER]The other ability simply returned true for Devouring Plague. 

The rotation was set up like this:


```
Mind Spike (LoS test)
Mind Blast (LoS test)
Shadow Word: Pain (LoS Test)
Devouring Plague
```

In essence, my rotation would attempt to spam *Mind Spike* first unless the target had been out of LoS in the last *3000 ms*, in which case it would attempt to cast *Mind Blast* (unless the target had been out of LoS in the last *1500 ms*) or *SW:P* (unless out of LoS in the last *100 ms*). In essence, it would basically try to cast these ranged abilities in sequence, but would almost immediately default to *Devouring Plague*(which had no LoS check) and *Shadow Word: Pain* (which had a very short LoS check, less than my ping), continually forcing the game to spam the Error Frame with "Target out of line of sight" messages. With some sneaky positioning, I was able to test this rotation against Target Dummies, and it behaved exactly as I expected. Given that the target was out of LoS until the instant I popped out from behind a tree, it first returned true for *Devouring Plague*, but then immediately cast *SW:P* on the dummy, then *Mind Blast*, and finally began spamming *Mind Spike* until I moved out of LoS once again.

Essentially, it cast the rotation from the inside-out, validating my theory; I checked the timings in my combat log, as well as with a stopwatch, and the numbers lined up. Besides confirming that we can easily force the game to check Line-of-Sight by simply placing something unconstrained by PQR_IsOutOfLoS beneath the abilities that _are_ constrained by it, I think this is also our confirmation that PQR's LoS check can handle <3000ms values without a hiccup  :Smile: 

I'm hoping that somebody else can confirm this, and that I didn't simply make a glaring mistake that invalidates these findings. To Xelper and all of our rotation editors, you guys are incredible. I hope my clumsy code or explanation didn't make you want to bleach your eyes out.

Edit: I first tried filling the combat log with "Testing" (courtesy of /run UIErrorsFrame:AddMessage("Testing", 1.0, 0.0, 0.0, 53, 5); ) and while this _did_ fill up my log, it didn't affect the frequency of LoS updates. I feel dumb for ever trying that, but I originally thought that simply "spamming up" the log was the key to overcoming the throttle.

Edit2: I'm absolutely retarded when it comes to code, so I'm sure a lot of this seems laughably obvious to you guys.

Edit3: This message popped up in my chat frame ~5-7 times per second while 'Debug Mode' was enabled, which I think is something of a verification(?)  :Big Grin: 
[SPOILER][01:26:22] <PQR> [DEBUG] Added LOS for unit Raider's Training Dummy at index 1
[01:26:23] <PQR> [DEBUG] Added LOS for unit Raider's Training Dummy at index 1
[01:26:23] <PQR> [DEBUG] Added LOS for unit Raider's Training Dummy at index 1
[01:26:23] <PQR> [DEBUG] Added LOS for unit Raider's Training Dummy at index 1
[01:26:23] <PQR> [DEBUG] Added LOS for unit Raider's Training Dummy at index 1
[01:26:23] <PQR> [DEBUG] Added LOS for unit Raider's Training Dummy at index 1
[01:26:23] <PQR> [DEBUG] Added LOS for unit Raider's Training Dummy at index 1
[01:26:24] <PQR> [DEBUG] Added LOS for unit Raider's Training Dummy at index 1
[01:26:24] <PQR> [DEBUG] Added LOS for unit Raider's Training Dummy at index 1[/SPOILER]

----------


## Unasrage

@bu_ba_911 : Hey m8 i know you been whid your hands full on the pala profile but today i tested the Blood Dk profila and something odd happent. The blood single target rotacion doest work at all it's just if the rotacion was not even there, if i change to aoe rotacion is works flawless same goes for the frost and unholy working flawless. 

For some reason the single target blood profile just not working, no erros, no debug info since he doest even try to cast anyspell, really cant put my finger in it this time.

any help wold be apriciated ^^

------------Edit ---------------------

ok made a test on direbrew boss and it works there.... no idea why but mabe it was becouse i was testing it on Dummy 1º's few tests

----------


## sheuron

Reading last forum reply about healing rotation im trying to figure whats happening but was unable to replicate the bug yet, didnt got stuck healing raids. If anyone stuck on healing rotation comment your experiences about how stop and continue healing again.

Most similar case happend when spamming an ability without global cooldown the server cast the spell but the UI do not register this and show the ability out of cooldown.

PvE *Warrior* Protection
PvE *Warrior* Fury
PvE *Priest* Holy
PvE *Mage* Arcane
PvP *Mage* Frost
PvE *Rogue* Combat
PvP *Rogue* Subtlety
PvE *Hunter* MM

http://www.mediafire.com/?p10vmjbwupb1wt7

----------


## winkle21

> Reading last forum reply about healing rotation im trying to figure whats happening but was unable to replicate the bug yet, didnt got stuck healing raids. If anyone stuck on healing rotation comment your experiences about how stop and continue healing again.
> 
> Most similar case happend when spamming an ability without global cooldown the server cast the spell but the UI do not register this and show the ability out of cooldown.


While reading this I was watching in a dungeon and this is what exactly happen when it stopped working

*Heal x5 > *Flash Heal > *Prayer of Healing > *Circle of Healing > Instant Arcane Torrent - Program froze and just does Prayer of mending - Rotation never starts back up until new encounter. I do not know yet, but it seems somewhere between arcane torrent/circle of healing it alwyas wants to freeze but that could be just random..

----------


## onya

Just a tip - if you install gnosis castbars you can set up a gcd castbar to see what instants you're casting as well as spells with a cast time.

----------


## Zongfoo

This is the LUA error in game that pops up everytime I try to use the Holy Priest profile:




> Date: 2011-10-02 09:22:42
> ID: 1
> Error occured in: Global
> Count: 1
> Message: [string " function pqrFunc0() if chakratime == nil t..."] line 50:
> attempt to call global 'PQR_IsOutOfSight' (a nil value)
> Debug:
> [C]: PQR_IsOutOfSight()
> [string " function pqrFunc0() if chakratime == nil t..."]:50: ?()
> ...


I dunno if this helps you or not.

----------


## Kinky

I'll check your findings when I get home Kaolla.  :Embarrassment: 
Anyhow, Discipline rotations are coming! I'm gonna run it through Firelands Heroic tonight on my alt as a final validation to how it behaves and fix any remaning bugs that might occur.

Shadowpriest profile is pretty damn near perfection now and should only rely on raid-buffs to actually make you "good". I also made some timing differences as to when/how certain abilities are cast so you get the most out of cancelling Mind Flay to re-cast dots or cast Mind Blast/Shadow Word: Death.
Also, you shouldn't suicide yourself anymore if you've got less than 30% health or affected by the Tormented debuff from Normal/Heroic!

Shadowpriest Profile
- Feel free to add it into PQR/your profile Sheuron whenever you both have time.

I might just re-word the abilities once I'm happy with my Discipline profile with (Shadow) and (Discipline) respectively for multiple abilities of the same name.

----------


## lostwalker

The link says invalid or deleted file. =(




> I'll check your findings when I get home Kaolla. 
> Anyhow, Discipline rotations are coming! I'm gonna run it through Firelands Heroic tonight on my alt as a final validation to how it behaves and fix any remaning bugs that might occur.
> 
> Shadowpriest profile is pretty damn near perfection now and should only rely on raid-buffs to actually make you "good". I also made some timing differences as to when/how certain abilities are cast so you get the most out of cancelling Mind Flay to re-cast dots or cast Mind Blast/Shadow Word: Death.
> Also, you shouldn't suicide yourself anymore if you've got less than 30% health or affected by the Tormented debuff from Normal/Heroic!
> 
> Shadowpriest Profile
> - Feel free to add it into PQR/your profile Sheuron whenever you both have time.
> 
> I might just re-word the abilities once I'm happy with my Discipline profile with (Shadow) and (Discipline) respectively for multiple abilities of the same name.

----------


## Zongfoo

> I'll check your findings when I get home Kaolla. 
> Anyhow, Discipline rotations are coming! I'm gonna run it through Firelands Heroic tonight on my alt as a final validation to how it behaves and fix any remaning bugs that might occur.
> 
> Shadowpriest profile is pretty damn near perfection now and should only rely on raid-buffs to actually make you "good". I also made some timing differences as to when/how certain abilities are cast so you get the most out of cancelling Mind Flay to re-cast dots or cast Mind Blast/Shadow Word: Death.
> Also, you shouldn't suicide yourself anymore if you've got less than 30% health or affected by the Tormented debuff from Normal/Heroic!
> 
> Shadowpriest Profile
> - Feel free to add it into PQR/your profile Sheuron whenever you both have time.
> 
> I might just re-word the abilities once I'm happy with my Discipline profile with (Shadow) and (Discipline) respectively for multiple abilities of the same name.


Can't download dude. Mediafire says: 
* 
Invalid or Deleted File. 
*

The key you provided for file download was invalid. This is usually caused because the file is no longer stored on Mediafire. This occurs when the file is removed by the originating user or Mediafire.

----------


## Xelper

@Zongfoo: The problem is you are not using the newest version PQR 1.0.12. 


```
attempt to call global 'PQR_IsOutOfSight' (a nil value)
```

That is a new function in the new version.

----------


## Kinky

Sorry about that! Copied the wrong URL, I've updated it now, so it should be working if you re-click the link.

----------


## bu_ba_911

To all using my Holy Pally Profiles.... I have zero idea where the errors are coming from.... It worked perfectly all night for me healing bg's and heroics. I have a friend who had the same success as me. Today I get the error and it's giving me a headache. Best advice I can give it to either use the previous profile, or to remove Beacon from the rotation. I personally have not received the slower heals as some1 else previously said they received however....

I'm going to be spending the next two days not just converting, but re-writting my holy paladin set into something more like Sheuron's Holy Priest... Using the Custom Targeting system and such... Please just hold off until then....

There are no promises Auto-Aura Switching and Auto-Rebeaconing will be in the new Profile I write...... This one will only be released after countless testing by me and my friend..... However are there any requests to be added in that aren't already added into current profiles?

----------


## 22alec22

hey sheuron, i was trying your rogue subtlety profile, but it doesn't seem to do anything and im not sure why.

nevermind, after a while it decided to start working. lol

actually, i just noticed, sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. =/

----------


## Zongfoo

> @Zongfoo: The problem is you are not using the newest version PQR 1.0.12. 
> 
> 
> ```
> attempt to call global 'PQR_IsOutOfSight' (a nil value)
> ```
> 
> That is a new function in the new version.


WOOPS! HERP DERP on me... TY

----------


## paveley

About the holy priest profile by Sheuron, it seems like it's only happening in 5-mans....did a couple of bg's and everything worked as it should. Dunno if that's any help.

----------


## Zongfoo

> To all using my Holy Pally Profiles.... I have zero idea where the errors are coming from.... It worked perfectly all night for me healing bg's and heroics. I have a friend who had the same success as me. Today I get the error and it's giving me a headache. Best advice I can give it to either use the previous profile, or to remove Beacon from the rotation. I personally have not received the slower heals as some1 else previously said they received however....
> 
> I'm going to be spending the next two days not just converting, but re-writting my holy paladin set into something more like Sheuron's Holy Priest... Using the Custom Targeting system and such... Please just hold off until then....
> 
> There are no promises Auto-Aura Switching and Auto-Rebeaconing will be in the new Profile I write...... This one will only be released after countless testing by me and my friend..... However are there any requests to be added in that aren't already added into current profiles?


Hey man, after I switched to the new version of PQR (lol derp) your holy priest profile works perfectly for me! TYTY

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hey man, after I switched to the new version of PQR (lol derp) your holy priest profile works perfectly for me! TYTY


u lined the wrong quote haha  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I'm Paladin. Sheuron is priest

----------


## panage

Is there a SUB rogue rotation:?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Is there a SUB rogue rotation:?


if i ever finish leveling my rogue i can make one.... or if some1 just gives me a rogue haha <3

*edit*
i've been doing a lot of pvp profiles and such and been getting back into arena so if i have that kind of character to 85 I will more than likely release a pvp profile for it eventually

----------


## JIMMYF

Hi, when update the rotation DK frost and unholy dw an 1? or she no longer needs fixing? for pvp.

----------


## Ninjaderp

If you check the first page there are links to all sorts of DK profiles including those that are made for PVP.

----------


## Kaolla

Your post was pretty difficult to understand, but I'm going to redo the DW Frost PvP rotation to see what I can make of it. While it's not _bad_ in its current form, PQR gives us some enormous advantages that we're simply not taking advantage of yet. I'm really impressed with the Custom Target function that Xelper included in the latest release; it has some _huge_ potential. And of course, I'm excited about LoS checks.

----------


## JIMMYF

> If you check the first page there are links to all sorts of DK profiles including those that are made for PVP.


Thank you, I understand. but suddenly there are already updates and fixes, Sorry for my poor English.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Thank you, I understand. but suddenly there are already updates and fixes, Sorry for my poor English.


yea most all of the profile writers never read the front page themselves where it said Please update your posts that the profiles link to

----------


## Debordes

Just wondering what the criteria the profile uses to know when to cast Greater Heal, because currently in five mans it uses Flash Heal a lot when Greater Heal would suffice/be better

----------


## grayyman

> Just wondering what the criteria the profile uses to know when to cast Greater Heal, because currently in five mans it uses Flash Heal a lot when Greater Heal would suffice/be better


examine the code and see for yourself.

flashheal


```
if UnitBuffID("player",88688) 
then return true end

if PQR_CustomTargetHP < 70 
and 100 * UnitPower("player") / UnitPowerMax("player") > 10 
and PQR_IsCastingSpell(2061) == false
and PQR_IsMoving(1) == false 
then return true end
```

if you have surge of light buff, cast
if the targets hp is < 70 and your mana is over 10% and your not moving, cast.

Greater heal


```
if PQR_CustomTargetHP < 70 
and 100 * UnitPower("player") / UnitPowerMax("player") > 10  
and select(4,UnitBuffID("player", 63735)) == 2
and PQR_IsCastingSpell(2060) == false
and PQR_IsMoving(1) == false 
then return true end
```

if targets hp is < 70, your mana is over 10%, you have 2 serendipity buffs, and your not moving, then cast.

so perhaaps its casting flash instead of greater is due to the lack of serendipity.

----------


## sheuron

> Just wondering what the criteria the profile uses to know when to cast Greater Heal, because currently in five mans it uses Flash Heal a lot when Greater Heal would suffice/be better


Restoring same amount of hp, "Greater Heal" without serendipity cost 10% more mana than "Heal".

----------


## travis2861

Could someone update this for the PTR or help me learn how to do it myself?

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

> To all using my Holy Pally Profiles.... I have zero idea where the errors are coming from.... It worked perfectly all night for me healing bg's and heroics. I have a friend who had the same success as me. Today I get the error and it's giving me a headache. Best advice I can give it to either use the previous profile, or to remove Beacon from the rotation. I personally have not received the slower heals as some1 else previously said they received however....
> 
> I'm going to be spending the next two days not just converting, but re-writting my holy paladin set into something more like Sheuron's Holy Priest... Using the Custom Targeting system and such... Please just hold off until then....
> 
> There are no promises Auto-Aura Switching and Auto-Rebeaconing will be in the new Profile I write...... This one will only be released after countless testing by me and my friend..... However are there any requests to be added in that aren't already added into current profiles?


dude i honestly think you should stick to your guns with your creative and intelligent style of pvp coding (maybe for pve, cause i dont know shit about it) but with the updated arena with a couple macros and some completely situational spells done manually and a general know how for positioning and movement i went 22-2 last night in 2v2. using trink, AM, cd's, HoJ, and Sac manually the rest i let this rotation work its magic. all @ 1.6k thru to 2k mmr~ with ease. 

the holy pally we played us who outgeared and outcomped us took the liberty to make a lvl 1 toon on my server to whisper well played sir  :Smile:  lol so trust me, im not complaining. you have put so much effort and work into this, anyone who is using this should seriously consider repping bu_bu. 

btw i haven't had 1 error yet since the 1st one and ive played it for hours and hours straight. so keep doin what your doing, i highly appreciate it.

----------


## tripodz

Im sorry to ask, but i relly wants to try this out, but are very scared of getting banned. and ofc i know there is a risk, but are there any of u, who know how big the chance is for blizz to discover this ?

and its a very nice work.

----------


## Ninjaderp

tripodz I dont think you should be worried at all, I mean how could you get banned using this? I cant come up with a good reason. all it does is help you nail your rotations, and that often results in good dps/healing/tanking which isnt viewed as a bannable offense.

----------


## tripodz

Well  :Smile:  its proberly me who dont understand how its relly works, but the auto"bot" thingy, aint that a way for blizz to see it ?

----------


## Ninjaderp

The only thing automatic is the rotation, the rest (movement etc) is handled by yourself so. You basically only need to move away from bad stuff and follow game-mechanics and the bot will do the DPS/Heal/Tank-part for you.  :Smile:

----------


## alllle123

awesome just awesome  :Big Grin: !

----------


## tripodz

> The only thing automatic is the rotation, the rest (movement etc) is handled by yourself so. You basically only need to move away from bad stuff and follow game-mechanics and the bot will do the DPS/Heal/Tank-part for you.



Yes that part i understand, its more the part that do ur rotation im affraid blizz somehow can spot  :Smile:

----------


## Ninjaderp

I see, but I dont think I've seen anyone post on this threads 127 pages about getting banned using this. Only negative aspect I could see come of this is it might make you lazy and forget how to play your classes by hand. ^^

----------


## Kaolla

If there's one thing I'm iffy about, it's the hack being used to enable Protected LUA functions. But we can't really have our cake and eat it too  :Smile:

----------


## Ninjaderp

I want this to work on the PTR. Sends a prayer to god (Xelper) hoping he will respond to it. <3

----------


## tripodz

> If there's one thing I'm iffy about, it's the hack being used to enable Protected LUA functions. But we can't really have our cake and eat it too


Yea u are right  :Smile: 

well there must be some ppl who have been using this for a long time without a ban. *Xhelper* etc

I just know im so unlucky and when i aktiviate this i get a ban asap :P *kidding

----------


## Shaela

Can someone help me to write an ability for using "Loot-A-Rang"? 

I want to use it only when out of combat, on cooldown, and target must be dead. (also, only use if character has it)

I have this so far, but not sure how to add the other conditions (i'm pro at copy/paste, got this from Sheuron's trinket USE ability and changed the name of the item.)



```
if GetInventoryItemCooldown("player",Loot-A-Rang) == 0 then UseInventoryItem(Loot-A-Rang) end
```

----------


## Luciferozzy

Can we update the first page, with all the inputs from the ppl of this site please.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Can someone help me to write an ability for using "Loot-A-Rang"? 
> 
> I want to use it only when out of combat, on cooldown, and target must be dead. (also, only use if character has it)
> 
> I have this so far, but not sure how to add the other conditions (i'm pro at copy/paste, got this from Sheuron's trinket USE ability and changed the name of the item.)
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


gonna be taking a stab in the dark here



```
if UnitIsDead("mouseover") and GetInventoryItemCooldown("player", "Loot-A-Rang") == 0 and UnitAffectingCombat("player") == nil then
  TargetUnit("mouseover")
  UseInventoryItem("Loot-A-Rang")
end
```

maybe? i don't have a loot-a-rang to try it out on but let me know  :Smile: 

it will cast it on the mouseover target if you are out of combat and the target it dead

---------- Post added at 06:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:05 PM ----------




> Can we update the first page, with all the inputs from the ppl of this site please.


thats now how it works.....

the profile creators are to lazy to read the from page and do that it says

they are to lazy to update their own posts that the front page links to....

----------


## Debordes

Still looking for a disc pve healing profile if anyone has been working on one.

----------


## Kaolla

> Still looking for a disc pve healing profile if anyone has been working on one.


Mentally is currently working on one, as he noted two pages back.

----------


## Xelper

> XHELPER, sent you another donation. DON'T YOU EVER QUIT MAKING/SUPPORTING THIS!
> 
> Also, maybe when The Old Republic comes out, see if something like this can be created for it as I'm sure a lot of us will be playing that too.


Don't worry, if I ever stop playing WoW I will release the source code.  :Smile:  I'm sure someone can easily update this and re-release with really about 30 mins of effort. 

But no plans to quit any time soon!

----------


## matimati

> XHELPER, sent you another donation. DON'T YOU EVER QUIT MAKING/SUPPORTING THIS!
> 
> Also, maybe *when The Old Republic comes out, see if something like this can be created for it* as I'm sure a lot of us will be playing that too.



I would pay for something like this when ToR comes out. Please give it a go.

----------


## bloodc81

first i modified heroic strike to trigger on incite aslong as rage is gr8er than 35

if UnitPower("player") >= 65 then 
return true 
else
if UnitPower("player") >= 35 and UnitBuffID("player", 86627) then
return true
end
end

the other thing im trying to do is trigger on procs hero and timewarp to deathwish and recklessness also say run a pot and trigger tinkered glove instead of creating heaps of code and all these else statements say like these two

deathwish
if IsUsableSpell(12292) and UnitBuffID("player",91816) then return true 
else
if IsUsableSpell(12292) and UnitBuffID("player",9692 :Cool:  then return true
else
if IsUsableSpell(12292) and UnitBuffID("player",32182) then return true
else
if IsUsableSpell(12292) and UnitBuffID("player",80353) then return true
end
end
end
end

recklessness
if IsUsableSpell(1719) and UnitBuffID("player",91816) then return true 
else
if IsUsableSpell(1719) and UnitBuffID("player",9692 :Cool:  then return true
else
if IsUsableSpell(1719) and UnitBuffID("player",32182) then return true
else
if IsUsableSpell(1719) and UnitBuffID("player",80353) then return true
else
if IsUsableSpell(1719) and UnitBuffID("player",12292) then return true
end
end
end
end
end

could i do something like this on an ability that just sets a variable

local unleash = 0
if UnitBuffID("player",91816) then local unleash = 1 
else
if UnitBuffID("player",9692 :Cool:  then local unleash = 1
else
if UnitBuffID("player",32182) then local unleash = 1
else
if UnitBuffID("player",80353) then local unleash = 1
else
if UnitBuffID("player",12292) then local unleash = 2
end
end
end
end
end

or preferably if UnitBuffID("player",12292,32182,9692 :Cool:  then local unleash = 1 not sure how to add a range of buff,id's where if any are active it is true and can set the variable as else statements seem to slow it down only tried quickly late last night 

could i use something like the following to trigger abilities 
if IsUsableSpell(1719) and unleash ~=1 then return true
if IsUsableSpell(1719) and unleash ~=2 then return true
if IsUsableSpell(1719) and unleash ~=>1 then return true

i know the codings all off but not at home atm and would prefer to spend only 20 or 30mins coding and tweaking it

----------


## Schifty5

ok so i ran this program for the first time last nite with good results..... my dps went up a little, and made the game a little more enjoyable imo.... one thing spooked me tho. and well a couple more questions popped up.

1. I was running ZA with a pug group, and every other enemy kept yelling "ITS OVER 9000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!", and sometimes not once, but shout it like 5 times in a row... ive never had that happen... after a few waves of that, someone asked if anyone was botting... i got a little spooked and turned off the PQR
Have i just missed that in ZA, or was it reacting to the PQR program running?

2. if im running a Druid, and i dont have an ability on the bar, or havent earned it yet... and PQR is trying to use said ability, will it alert other players somehow?

3. If im rolling thru an instance, and i keep switching between aoe and single enemy, as needed, is anyone notified by the updates in my log?


im just curious as to how another player, whom ive never met, would throw out the botting comment... Anything i could do to stay undetected? Its a great program, and id like to keep using it!

----------


## Unasrage

> ok so i ran this program for the first time last nite with good results..... my dps went up a little, and made the game a little more enjoyable imo.... one thing spooked me tho. and well a couple more questions popped up.
> 
> 1. I was running ZA with a pug group, and every other enemy kept yelling "ITS OVER 9000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!", and sometimes not once, but shout it like 5 times in a row... ive never had that happen... after a few waves of that, someone asked if anyone was botting... i got a little spooked and turned off the PQR
> Have i just missed that in ZA, or was it reacting to the PQR program running?
> 
> 2. if im running a Druid, and i dont have an ability on the bar, or havent earned it yet... and PQR is trying to use said ability, will it alert other players somehow?
> 
> 3. If im rolling thru an instance, and i keep switching between aoe and single enemy, as needed, is anyone notified by the updates in my log?
> 
> ...


ok .. the over 9000 is easy it s a achiv
every time some 1 gets it in my guild all start showting it's over 9000 all day... since.. it's a stupid achiv...

the botting part i belive it was just coisidence 9 + the fact that you where using it for 1º time made you even more afraid 

relax m8 nothing to worry about  :Wink:

----------


## onya

1. i'm guessing it's related to this. It's Over Nine Thousand! - Achievement - World of Warcraft

2. no. you'll probably get errors because most profiles are written for 85's

3. no.

----------


## Schifty5

I figured it was coincidence, just strange how it all ran together like that...

Thanks for the quick reply!

----------


## Appie

WTB Mac version!

----------


## cokx

nobody wants a mac... :> or emulate windows

----------


## Ninjaderp

WTB PTR-version ;-D

----------


## jadethread

Has anyone been banned using this yet? Lol. I havent seen one ban post. I know its safe and all. But im just curious :P

----------


## demolos

I've been using it for two months now. No ban. just people complementing my dps.

Edit. After thinking about it, I am kind of worried that this will get too popular and Blizzard decides to do something about it  :Big Grin:

----------


## winkle21

> Has anyone been banned using this yet? Lol. I havent seen one ban post. I know its safe and all. But im just curious :P


I have been using a program similar to this for about 2.5 years, and have never been banned. The program I use is a euro program and is big on the EU servers most americans don't use it because it requires you to be able to speak russian but so far so good.

----------


## Xcesiuss

Would be indeed be awesome for a PTR version.

----------


## Kaolla

> I have been using a program similar to this for about 2.5 years, and have never been banned. The program I use is a euro program and is big on the EU servers most americans don't use it because it requires you to be able to speak russian but so far so good.


If you're referring to the MaxDPS programs, they _are_ very good, but I believe that they use keypresses to cast spells. At least, when I tried it out, I was required to input my hotkeys. Is this still true?

Nevertheless, I think PQR is way more customizable than MrSergey's awesome programs.

----------


## winkle21

> If you're referring to the MaxDPS programs, they _are_ very good, but I believe that they use keypresses to cast spells. At least, when I tried it out, I was required to input my hotkeys. Is this still true?
> 
> Nevertheless, I think PQR is way more customizable than MrSergey's awesome programs.


It is not MaxDps although I have heard its a pretty decent program. The program I was using is like PQR outside of the custom editing. PQR is highly superior to any of the auto rotation I have ever seen and I personally think that Xelper is pure genius when it comes to this program. I was just stating that I have been using auto rotation for years now and never have even been questioned, or been in any type of trouble with blizzard over it.

----------


## Kaolla

This isn't a big deal, but I'm having a ridiculously hard time coming up with the good method for totem stomping. The best thing I've managed to come up with so far is a series of abilities that check the name of my mouseover target against a list of totems and cast either Howling Blast, Death Coil or autoattack depending on range. I've tried devising a method using TargetUnit() that isn't dependent on me happening to mouseover the right totem, but nothing has worked very well.

Anyone have any insight or experience in this regard?  :Smile:

----------


## jnnimot

> This isn't a big deal, but I'm having a ridiculously hard time coming up with the good method for totem stomping. The best thing I've managed to come up with so far is a series of abilities that check the name of my mouseover target against a list of totems and cast either Howling Blast, Death Coil or autoattack depending on range. I've tried devising a method using TargetUnit() that isn't dependent on me happening to mouseover the right totem, but nothing has worked very well.
> 
> Anyone have any insight or experience in this regard?


Im just taking a shot at this but the first advantage that popped in my head when thinking of targeting totems is their HP/mana never changes, right? Could you try setting PQR to a target with, what, 5hp/mana? If all i had to go on was data and a blindfold to graphics they would be pretty easy to distinguish given their low threat and consistant numbers? 

Probably wrong, and am def no programmer but it seems logical.

----------


## unclesam77

> Shadow Priest Profile - Last Updated: 03/10/2011
> 
> My personal Shadow Priest profile.
> *Note:* It follows the idea that you have 4 pieces of Tier 12 already equipped. It SHOULD be your first goal anyway since it adds +25% damage to Mind Blast (your main nuke) when you have your 3 dots rolling on the target!
> 
> This profile tries to minimize and maximize your DPS as optimally as possible within a raiding enviroment. I've developed it spesifically for Heroics (pre-nerf) where it was completely imperative that you were pulling your own weight in 10man.
> 
> 
> This version REQUIRES PQRotation v. 1.0.12 or later to function as intended!
> ...


not sure if your profile is in the software pre bundled inside the folder.

i realise my spriest tend to cast Vampiric touch TWICE in a row after some time. can anyone confirm this? thanks.

----------


## Discipline

Hi, I have a question for all the rotation Gurus here.
I really want to learn how to make these rotations, so i can be independent and also give back to the community.

Where do I start? what is a good resource to read up on this topic?

Thanks in advance

----------


## Myra

I've been using this awesome programm for a while now.

Nevertheless the current version 1.0.12 (14545)doesn't seem to be working for me. Whenever I activate shortcuts ingame, nothing happens.

Any suggestions?

----------


## diesall

> I've been using this awesome programm for a while now.
> 
> Nevertheless the current version 1.0.12 (14545)doesn't seem to be working for me. Whenever I activate shortcuts ingame, nothing happens.
> 
> Any suggestions?


by short-cuts in game do you mean the in-game macros you've made for pqr smartkey mode? 
if so don't forget to reassign the smart hotkey macro cmd within pqr to your macro name as it would have defaulted back to the original

----------


## Kaolla

> i realise my spriest tend to cast Vampiric touch TWICE in a row after some time. can anyone confirm this? thanks.


I had this problem as well; if your Ability Check Interval is set low enough, PQR is checking for DoTs more quickly than your client can receive the information that the first DoT was applied to the target. This should only a problem with Vampiric Touch, since it has a cast time and therefore isn't subject to a GCD delay preventing an immediate recast. The simplest fix for this is to simply write a delay into the "Vampiric Touch" and "Vampiric Touch (focus)" abilities that's slightly higher than your usual ping. For me, with ~100ms, I have those spells set to a 150ms delay. You really won't notice the difference, but it should prevent the VT double casts.

---------- Post added at 02:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:11 AM ----------




> Hi, I have a question for all the rotation Gurus here.
> I really want to learn how to make these rotations, so i can be independent and also give back to the community.
> 
> Where do I start? what is a good resource to read up on this topic?


While I don't really think of myself as being very good at writing rotations (yet), your best resource is this program. There are so many great profiles at this point that you will learn a lot from simply opening one up and taking a look at the abilities. If there's something you want to do in particular, just try writing it. Think of spells/situations that might be similar, and look at how other authors have handled these.

If you take a look at the abilities, consulting wowprogramming.com for help interpreting the functions, you'll be well on your way to making some great rotations  :Smile:

----------


## Zongfoo

> This isn't a big deal, but I'm having a ridiculously hard time coming up with the good method for totem stomping. The best thing I've managed to come up with so far is a series of abilities that check the name of my mouseover target against a list of totems and cast either Howling Blast, Death Coil or autoattack depending on range. I've tried devising a method using TargetUnit() that isn't dependent on me happening to mouseover the right totem, but nothing has worked very well.
> 
> Anyone have any insight or experience in this regard?


Personally, I have a G15 keyboard, and I usually run into the group of totems using a spamming "TAB+Startattack" (as a melee toon of course). Usually clears out the entire group of totems within a max of a few seconds. But that's just what works well for me.

----------


## Kaolla

> Personally, I have a G15 keyboard, and I usually run into the group of totems using a spamming "TAB+Startattack" (as a melee toon of course). Usually clears out the entire group of totems within a max of a few seconds. But that's just what works well for me.


Hehe, yes, I use my BlackWidow to constantly spam TargetTotem commands, and let PQR handle it from there. Was just wondering if there was a more elegant way to deal with this, now that we have LoS checks and blacklisting available  :Smile:

----------


## unclesam77

> I had this problem as well; if your Ability Check Interval is set low enough, PQR is checking for DoTs more quickly than your client can receive the information that the first DoT was applied to the target. This should only a problem with Vampiric Touch, since it has a cast time and therefore isn't subject to a GCD delay preventing an immediate recast. The simplest fix for this is to simply write a delay into the "Vampiric Touch" and "Vampiric Touch (focus)" abilities that's slightly higher than your usual ping. For me, with ~100ms, I have those spells set to a 150ms delay. You really won't notice the difference, but it should prevent the VT double casts.[COLOR="Silver"]


yeah my lat is 200+ and i set it to 150ms. and the problem is fixed.

thanks.!
+rep

----------


## Ninjaderp

Gonna try this with my 374 ilvl furywarrior now on HC Shannox. Will post DPS after. 

Armory: http://www.mywowarmory.com/profile.php?id=3541

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hi, I have a question for all the rotation Gurus here.
> I really want to learn how to make these rotations, so i can be independent and also give back to the community.
> 
> Where do I start? what is a good resource to read up on this topic?
> 
> Thanks in advance


it helps if you already have a background in programming (even dabbling) so you can pickup on how the coding is used and logic statements and such

World of Warcraft API - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft - This will give you almost every call you can possibly want to know in wow  :Smile: 

other than that, i recommend downloading some of our profiles, copying and pasting them into your own profiles until you start seeing how it's used. Check what the call does on that api link i gave you so you understand what we do. Once your understand you will then be able to try and do it yourself. Try editing it to do something different than we did and see if it works  :Smile:  if it doesn't either try again or admit defeat and leave it as is until you want to return and make it work when you have more knowledge  :Big Grin:

----------


## Cookie799

Is there a Disc priest rotation going yet? and a druid Restro plz ???

----------


## Zongfoo

> Ok, here is the update for Cat DPS as promised!
> Changes:
> *More DPS when attacking in front as I have updated the code for Mangle
> *Better Berserk code so it will only cast Berserk when you have TF up (not added in rotation as I don't use Auto Berserk in Heroic FL)
> *Better Shred code to waste any excess Energy (I have copied the logic from Simulation Craft)
> *Something else can't remember ;P
> 
> Also includes restoration rotation!
> Features:
> ...


First of all, excellent work Adam! Love it! I just have one concern/question regarding the Faerie Fire (Feral) ability. It seems to ALWAYS trying to cast, whether in combat, or have a target or not, and therefore always giving an alert of "You have no target". I tried to take elements from the Sunder ability of a warrior profile, but it's still a bit over my head. So why is it spamming Faerie Fire (Feral) non-stop? Is there a way to have it not even try using the ability if conditions exist, such as not in combat, or currently has no target?

*EDIT: Ideally, I would love Faerie Fire (Feral) to suit the following conditions...

1) If target has less than 3 stacks of Faerie Fire, then cast.
2) Only cast if you are in combat AND/OR target is in combat.

So can someone help me code that?

----------


## bu_ba_911

```
local FF, _, _, count, _, _, timer = UnitDebuffID("target", 91565)
```

swap the first line with that

then in the modifiers add



```
if UnitAffectingCombat("player") and count <= 2 then
.
.
.
.
.
end
```

----------


## Zongfoo

> ```
> local FF, _, _, count, _, _, timer = UnitDebuffID("target", 91565)
> ```
> 
> swap the first line with that
> 
> then in the modifiers add
> 
> 
> ...


So... Like this then?



```
local FF, _, _, count, _, _, timer = UnitDebuffID("target", 91565)
local FFstart, FFduration, FFenabled = GetSpellCooldown(16857)
local FFcooldown = (FFstart + FFduration - GetTime())




if FF == nil then
    if FFcooldown > 0 then
        return false
    else
    if UnitAffectingCombat("player") and count <= 2 then
        return true
    end
end
```

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

fml, ive NEVER had a problem running this program, came home turned on my pc and im getting this error



```
See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.Configuration.ConfigurationErrorsException: Configuration system failed to initialize ---> System.Configuration.ConfigurationErrorsException: Root element is missing. (C:\Users\lol\AppData\Local\Microsoft\PriorityQueueRotation.exe_Url_4i4llaymzjtoddohm3vyh3tytfmpsdrf\1.0.12.0\user.config) ---> System.Xml.XmlException: Root element is missing.
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Throw(Exception e)
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.ParseDocumentContent()
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Read()
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReader.Read()
   at System.Configuration.XmlUtil..ctor(Stream stream, String name, Boolean readToFirstElement, ConfigurationSchemaErrors schemaErrors)
   at System.Configuration.BaseConfigurationRecord.InitConfigFromFile()
   --- End of inner exception stack trace ---
   at System.Configuration.ConfigurationSchemaErrors.ThrowIfErrors(Boolean ignoreLocal)
   at System.Configuration.BaseConfigurationRecord.ThrowIfParseErrors(ConfigurationSchemaErrors schemaErrors)
   at System.Configuration.BaseConfigurationRecord.ThrowIfInitErrors()
   at System.Configuration.ClientConfigurationSystem.OnConfigRemoved(Object sender, InternalConfigEventArgs e)
   --- End of inner exception stack trace ---
   at System.Configuration.ClientConfigurationSystem.OnConfigRemoved(Object sender, InternalConfigEventArgs e)
   at System.Configuration.Internal.InternalConfigRoot.OnConfigRemoved(InternalConfigEventArgs e)
   at System.Configuration.Internal.InternalConfigRoot.RemoveConfigImpl(String configPath, BaseConfigurationRecord configRecord)
   at System.Configuration.BaseConfigurationRecord.GetSectionRecursive(String configKey, Boolean getLkg, Boolean checkPermission, Boolean getRuntimeObject, Boolean requestIsHere, Object& result, Object& resultRuntimeObject)
   at System.Configuration.BaseConfigurationRecord.GetSection(String configKey)
   at System.Configuration.ClientConfigurationSystem.System.Configuration.Internal.IInternalConfigSystem.GetSection(String sectionName)
   at System.Configuration.ConfigurationManager.GetSection(String sectionName)
   at System.Configuration.ClientSettingsStore.ReadSettings(String sectionName, Boolean isUserScoped)
   at System.Configuration.LocalFileSettingsProvider.GetPropertyValues(SettingsContext context, SettingsPropertyCollection properties)
   at System.Configuration.SettingsBase.GetPropertiesFromProvider(SettingsProvider provider)
   at System.Configuration.SettingsBase.GetPropertyValueByName(String propertyName)
   at System.Configuration.SettingsBase.get_Item(String propertyName)
   at System.Configuration.ApplicationSettingsBase.GetPropertyValue(String propertyName)
   at System.Configuration.ApplicationSettingsBase.get_Item(String propertyName)
   at PriorityQueueRotation.Properties.Settings.eval_b()
   at PriorityQueueRotation.frmMain.ConfigureHotkeys()
   at PriorityQueueRotation.frmMain.eval_ag(Object A_0, EventArgs A_1)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnLoad(EventArgs e)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnCreateControl()
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl(Boolean fIgnoreVisible)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl()
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.ScrollableControl.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Form.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Form.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)


************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.235 (RTMGDR.030319-2300)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v4.0.30319/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
PriorityQueueRotation
    Assembly Version: 1.0.12.0
    Win32 Version: 1.0.12
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/lol/Desktop/PQR_1.0.12/PriorityQueueRotation.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.235 built by: RTMGDR
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 built by: RTMRel
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
System
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.232 built by: RTMGDR
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 built by: RTMRel
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------
BlackMagic
    Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/lol/Desktop/PQR_1.0.12/BlackMagic.DLL
----------------------------------------
fasmdll_managed
    Assembly Version: 1.0.3262.20709
    Win32 Version: 
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/lol/Desktop/PQR_1.0.12/fasmdll_managed.DLL
----------------------------------------
msvcm90
    Assembly Version: 9.0.30729.6161
    Win32 Version: 9.00.30729.6161
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/WinSxS/x86_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_none_50934f2ebcb7eb57/msvcm90.dll
----------------------------------------
Accessibility
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 built by: RTMRel
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/Accessibility/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/Accessibility.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Configuration
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 (RTMRel.030319-0100)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Configuration/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Configuration.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
    <system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.
```

i have tried restarting pc, and also redownloaded PQ. could someone please help me out im having withdrawls  :Stick Out Tongue: 

thnx!


*FIXED* nvm.

----------


## kickmydog

I'm trying to get PQR to use Kill command when the Burning Adrenaline buff from the hunter 4t12 procs.

Currently the code I am using is 



```
local badrenaline = UnitBuffID("player", "99060")

if badrenaline ~= nil then
  return true
end
```

I also however want to make sure that the pet is in range to Kill Command, I want to incorporate this code.



```
if IsSpellInRange("Growl","pet","target") == 1 then
  return true
end
```

Would this work



```
local badrenaline = UnitBuffID("player", "99060")

if badrenaline ~= nil and IsSpellInRange("Growl","pet","target") == 1 then
return true
end
```

----------


## bu_ba_911

> fml, ive NEVER had a problem running this program, came home turned on my pc and im getting this error
> 
> 
> i have tried restarting pc, and also redownloaded PQ. could someone please help me out im having withdrawls 
> 
> thnx!
> 
> 
> *FIXED* nvm.


i srsly loled  :Stick Out Tongue: 

glad u got it working again  :Big Grin:

----------


## Cookie799

Please can someone do a Disc Priest and Restro Druid one plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Please can someone do a Disc Priest and Restro Druid one plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


i may end up doing a disc priest soon..... we'll see my priest is 80 so it wont be the greatest when it first comes out..... still working on hpally but we'll see what the future holds
*edit*
mine would be based on PvP
i believe mentally is working on the PvE Disc.... i could be mistaken


----Update on HPally-----
*Completely re-wrote the HPally code... Lots of improvements imo. Better Mana-Efficiency..... Still need a good tank so you don't go oom after big fights
*Got the new PQR_CustomTarget integrated in and that works beautifully, not a single complaint
***Ok maybe a single complaint, been getting weird bugs where no matter what health the person is at, if you cast FoL you will ALWAYS cast Divine Light right after..... and if you cst Divine Light you will ALWAYS cast Holy Light after.... gotta figure that one out
*Been trying to integrate Onya's Cleanse code in.... still in testing phase  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Now are there any specific requests in regard to my HPally? anything you want added in?

----------


## Ninjaderp

bu_ba Im 73 on my pally now (ret) going to try your holyprofile for my offspec, im really looking forward to 85 bc all I've read has been just good things ^^

----------


## pepe2c

> Please can someone do a Disc Priest and Restro Druid one plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Theres already a resto druid u can search it i think is page 100+

----------


## cokx

> i may end up doing a disc priest soon..... we'll see my priest is 80 so it wont be the greatest when it first comes out..... still working on hpally but we'll see what the future holds
> *edit*
> mine would be based on PvP
> i believe mentally is working on the PvE Disc.... i could be mistaken
> 
> 
> ----Update on HPally-----
> *Completely re-wrote the HPally code... Lots of improvements imo. Better Mana-Efficiency..... Still need a good tank so you don't go oom after big fights
> *Got the new PQR_CustomTarget integrated in and that works beautifully, not a single complaint
> ...


i notified the same error and couldnt figure it out...

i made an disc priest pvp profile which works also for pve i think, dont see there so many differents to pvp.
it works with the new PQR_CustomTarget and i made it to 2300 with the profile, but its far away from perfect.

things that gives me headache is the dispell for pvp...

----------


## bu_ba_911

> bu_ba Im 73 on my pally now (ret) going to try your holyprofile for my offspec, im really looking forward to 85 bc all I've read has been just good things ^^


yea the current ones work..... but idk theres a random bug in it.....

newest one is the best of them all.... when it isn't erroring out haha, the one right before it should be almost just as good.... but the one im working on now i think might have the potential to be the best  :Big Grin: 

does anyone know if there's a call for checking diminishing returns? i haven't been able to find one >.>

i have an idea that would get around it, but it's sloppy and not ideal haha

----------


## cokx

would something like this be pssbl?


```
 if UnitExists("target") 
  and UnitIsDead("target") == nil 
  and UnitCanCooperate("player","target")
  then PQR_DispelTarget = "target"
          PQR_DispelTargetDM = UnitHasDebuffType("target","Magic")
else 

PQR_DispelTarget = "player"
PQR_DispelTargetDM = UnitHasDebuffType("player","Magic")
local group = "party"
local members = GetNumPartyMembers()
dispeldmmembers = 0

if GetNumRaidMembers() > 0 then
  group = "raid"
  dispelmembers = GetNumRaidMembers()
end

for i = 1, members, 1 do
  local dispelmember = group..tostring(i)
  local dispelmemberdm = UnitHasDebuffType("player","Magic")
  if UnitInRange(dispelmember) 
  and UnitIsDeadOrGhost(dispelmember) == nil 
  and PQR_IsOutOfSight(dispelmember) == false then
    if dispelmemberdm = UnitHasDebuffType("player","Magic") then dispeldmmembers = dispeldmmembers +1 end
    if dispelmemberdm = UnitHasDebuffType("player","Magic") then
      PQR_DispelTarget = dispelmember
      PQR_DispelTargetDM = dispelmemberdm
  end
end
```

----------


## bu_ba_911

> would something like this be pssbl?
> 
> 
> ```
>  if UnitExists("target") 
>   and UnitIsDead("target") == nil 
>   and UnitCanCooperate("player","target")
>   then PQR_DispelTarget = "target"
>           PQR_DispelTargetDM = UnitHasDebuffType("target","Magic")
> ...


u need to keep either members or dispelmembers consistant..... otherwise members will always be party and you will never see it working in a raid...... i would have to see how it ran before i could give any other advice.... and im sorta busy right now :-/

----------


## cokx

ok im just not that into it.
as i understand sheurons autotarget function it firrst looks if there is a low hp member and then select always the lowest (except some terms like LOS,dead etc.)
with this way it is impossible to dispel ccs, cause you will always dispel your heal target.

now i thought we could modifie it to a function that look over all members if they have a magic debuff. and if this is true we need some more rules like UnitDebuffID("1111") ~= false .... where we define the cc's

----------


## Debordes

Small question about the Fury PvE profile, is it aimed towards TG or SMF?

----------


## cokx

no but i can upload it for you.

ok here is a short introduction

what it does:

it uses sw:d against poly target or focus ( the remove from dvine aegis or pwd:s is not implemented yet cause it seems a bit risky for me when you are in focus and the mage sheeps per focus target a friend and the program thinks that you will get the sheep and cancels your shield...)
if Fearward is rdy and you pop your fiend it fw the fiend
it shackles your target if undead
desperate prayer + battlemaster trinket ( you may change the macro code for it cause im using the honor battlemaster trinket)
for all the dwarfs out there :> it uses stoneform to remove the dots from a feral if you drop too low
painsup < 30%
power infusion if a target drops below 40%
leap of faith < 15% (first i thought it was stupid but its good and turned some games :> )

pause = left shift or right ctrl ( i have bound right ctrl with my thumbs button on the mouse, so i can use ctrl+1 and shift+1 ... ...)
mass dispel ( left alt)
pwd barrier (left ctrl)

what it does not:
a feeling for positioning
your teammates maybe will live a little longer but does not make them smarter
good dispel for cc


things to do:
a good dispel script to dispel ccs (buba or sheuron i believe in you :> )
shield rogues if they have stealthed or vanished
an intelligent offensive dispel mechanic ( but i think that would cost too much mana)


its combined with sheurons newest Holy-Profile
if you want to do some pve as a disc priest just add Heal into the rotation 

edit: you could also add Heal into the PVP rotation but then you need to add Heal in the stopcasting code ( and PVP is atm only burst so you wont really need heal)
and use the profile with a Ability Check Delay from 20 ms

disc_priest_pvp_06_10_2011.rar

----------


## Debordes

If I want this to heal without needing to target anyone, is my following edit correct?

if UnitExists("target") and UnitIsDead("target") == nil and UnitCanCooperate("player","target")
then targettoheal = "target" 


targettoheal = "player"
local lowest = 100 * UnitHealth(targettoheal) / UnitHealthMax(targettoheal)
local group = "party"
local members = GetNumPartyMembers()
lowhpmembers = 0
allinrange = 1
missingfortitude = nil
missingshadow = nil


if GetNumRaidMembers() > 0 then
group = "raid"
members = GetNumRaidMembers()
end


for i = 1, members, 1 do
local member = group..tostring(i)
local memberhp = 100 * UnitHealth(member) / UnitHealthMax(member)
if UnitInRange(member) == false then allinrange = nil end
if UnitBuffID(member, 79105) == nil and UnitIsDead(member) == nil then missingfortitude = 1 end
if UnitBuffID(member, 79107) == nil and UnitIsDead(member) == nil then missingshadow = 1 end
if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == "TANK" then memberhp = memberhp - 5 end
if UnitThreatSituation(member) == 3 then memberhp = memberhp - 5 end
if memberhp < 95 and UnitInRange(member) then lowhpmembers = lowhpmembers +1 end
if memberhp > 1 and memberhp < lowest and UnitInRange(member) then
targettoheal = member
lowest = memberhp
end
end


end

----------


## PowerUP Boosts

wow this is quite funny lol, but is there any chance to get banned for using this? :<

----------


## Kaolla

> wow this is quite funny lol, but is there any chance to get banned for using this? :<


Of course there's a chance to get banned using this. It's against the ToS, it automates game functions, and it uses a hack to unlock protected LUA functions.

As far as we know, nobody has been banned yet, but that doesn't mean it can't happen.

----------


## PowerUP Boosts

i see, thanks  :Smile:

----------


## onya

resto shaman pve

if you're in a 5 man it will keep earthshield on the tank, in a raid it will keep it up up your focus. if the tank/your focus dies then it will start casting it on people who have aggro and low health.

interupts and purges your target and anyone in your party/raids target, cleanses everyone. these 3 are by a whitelist so you'll need to add anything you want to cleanse/purge/interupt in. i've been testing in za/zg so everything for those instances should be done.

autocasts totems on combat and cancels them on leaving combat.

will cast lightning bolt when nobody needs heals. checks for cc on mobs and won't break cc. cancels the lb cast to heal people if required.

tries to use riptide every cooldown on someone who needs a heal and doesn't already have the riptide hot.

you can hold the mouse button down over a button and it will insert that ability as the next in the queue, i use this to pop off elementals, bloodlust, spiritlink totem. everything else just autocasts.

the --defensive spells ability has a bunch of variables you can use to tune when each heal is used eg i have healing wave set at 95% you might want to make it 90

ctrl to healing rain, it will be inserted as the next cast. you'll need to place the green circle and click. i found having it autocast whereever your mouse is when you press ctrl a bit too imprecise even though it's quicker.

hold down alt to casts chain heal on your mouseover. i use this with vuhdo clusters, it's the shit. behing able to steal the code from vuhdo and have chain heal auto cast would be awesome but is beyond my skills.

----------


## Piep

I adapted the warrior profile for SMF + some improvements (Other rotations might not fully work as expected)

Fury War:
Abilities
Rotations

Please let me know if you find problems or things that could go even better.

Question for Xelper: Could you put a delay in the Interrupt Mode? 1sec would be nice. Or make it configurable  :Smile:

----------


## tatakau

I have taken the hex code by onya I want to hex when maelstrom is 5

can anyone help?



```
local inRange = 0
local unit = "focus"

if UnitExists(unit) and UnitIsVisible(unit) then
   inRange = IsSpellInRange("Hex",unit)
end
if inRange==1 and GetSpellCooldown(51514) == 0 and IsMounted() == nil then
 return true
end
```

----------


## Kaolla

> I have taken the hex code by onya I want to hex when maelstrom is 5
> 
> can anyone help?


I don't play a Shaman, but give this a shot. I'm pretty puzzled by the original code you linked, though.



```
local inRange = IsSpellInRange("Hex","focus")
local _,_,_,MaelstromStacks = UnitBuffID("player", 53817)

if UnitExists("focus") and UnitIsVisible("focus") and MaelstromStacks == 5 then
    if inRange == 1 and GetSpellCooldown(51514) == 0 and IsMounted() == nil then
        return true
    end
end
```

----------


## tatakau

> I don't play a Shaman, but give this a shot. I'm pretty puzzled by the original code you linked, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local inRange = IsSpellInRange("Hex","focus")
> local _,_,_,MaelstromStacks = UnitBuffID("player", 53817)
> 
> if UnitExists("focus") and UnitIsVisible("focus") and MaelstromStacks == 5 then
> ...


It only hex my main focus when i /focus someone

i want my /focus hex'ed when cd is off and maelstrom is 5 is it possible?

----------


## Kaolla

I don't really understand. Is your ability set to hex your target, or your focus? The code I linked should be hexing your focus every time the conditions are met.

----------


## tatakau

> The code I linked should be hexing your focus every time the conditions are met.


That's what I want but dont work

----------


## Kaolla

Hmmm. Spell ID is set to 51514? Delay is at 0? The target list is set to 'Focus'?

Try this:



```
local MaelstromStacks,_,_,count = UnitBuff("player", "Maelstrom Weapon")

if MaelstromStacks == 5 then
    return true
end
```

I've never played a shaman, so I'm probably just misunderstanding how the ability works. Sorry  :Smile:

----------


## tatakau

> Hmmm. Spell ID is set to 51514? Delay is at 0? The target list is set to 'Focus'?
> 
> Try this:
> 
> [code]local inRange = IsSpellInRange("Hex","focus")
> local _,_,_,MaelstromStacks = UnitBuffID("player", 53817)
> 
> if UnitExists("focus") and UnitIsVisible("focus") and MaelstromStacks == 5 then
> if inRange == 1 and GetSpellCooldown(51514) == 0 and IsMounted() == nil then
> ...



Working 100% i miss set Focus on the Target option +rep  :Smile:

----------


## Shaela

> gonna be taking a stab in the dark here
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if UnitIsDead("mouseover") and GetInventoryItemCooldown("player", "Loot-A-Rang") == 0 and UnitAffectingCombat("player") == nil then
>   TargetUnit("mouseover")
>   UseInventoryItem("Loot-A-Rang")
> end
> ...


Thx for trying to help, but it doesn't seem to work at all  :Frown:  Could it be coded to auto-target the last dead target, instead of mouseover?

----------


## Kaolla

> Working 100% i miss set Focus on the Target option +rep


Glad we got there in the end  :Smile:

----------


## jadethread

Im just wondering how I could update this for PTR. I know you gotta change the offsets and stuff in the offsets.xml. But im not sure how I would find the offsets. Are there any guides anywhere?

----------


## tatakau

I have taken the GHW code by EnTaroAdun I want to heal me and my party members when hp is <80% and maelstrom is 5




```
local _,_,_,hasMaelstrom =
    UnitBuffID("player", 53817) local unithealth
    = 100 * UnitHealth("player") /
    UnitHealthMax("player") if hasMaelstrom == 5
    and unithealth < 80 then return true else return false
    end
```


is it possible?

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Im just wondering how I could update this for PTR. I know you gotta change the offsets and stuff in the offsets.xml. But im not sure how I would find the offsets. Are there any guides anywhere?


Im interested in this as well, It would be fun to play around with premade chars of all classes.

----------


## Xelper

Really just don't have the time to do this at the moment. There have been 3 PTR patches in the past week alone each would have required a couple hours for me to update, find offsets and post an updated XML... 

I'm working on reducing the number of offsets needed to be updated (ObjectManager/PlayerNameStore aren't required in the next version) but its the most I can do for the time being.

----------


## ~Unknown~

> Really just don't have the time to do this at the moment. There have been 3 PTR patches in the past week alone each would have required a couple hours for me to update, find offsets and post an updated XML... 
> 
> I'm working on reducing the number of offsets needed to be updated (ObjectManager/PlayerNameStore aren't required in the next version) but its the most I can do for the time being.


Use findpattern stuff in Blackmagic?

----------


## 8BitSuperHero

Hello!  :Big Grin:  Been using this for around 3-4 days on my aff lock, and have been loving it so far. I do have a few questions/requests though. Is it possible to make a better profile that will automatically stop casting Drain Soul to refresh haunt on the target? Also in ZA i'm having trouble with it knowing to put Bane of Doom on the Boss along with Curse of Elements. I guess they bosses in their aren't registering as real bosses so only bane of agony is applying. Also would love to see an aff pvp profile. Any replies would mean a lot.

-Thanks
8-bit SuperHero

----------


## Kaolla

> Hello!  Been using this for around 3-4 days on my aff lock, and have been loving it so far. I do have a few questions/requests though. Is it possible to make a better profile that will automatically stop casting Drain Soul to refresh haunt on the target? Also in ZA i'm having trouble with it knowing to put Bane of Doom on the Boss along with Curse of Elements. I guess they bosses in their aren't registering as real bosses so only bane of agony is applying. Also would love to see an aff pvp profile. Any replies would mean a lot.
> 
> -Thanks
> 8-bit SuperHero


While I don't play a lock, and thus can't help you with your latter problems, Xelper added a function in 1.0.12 specifically for Channelled spells such as Drain Soul and Mind Flay. Open up the Ability Editor and select any ability you'd want to interrupt a Drain Soul channel. In the top-right corner where it says 'Cancel Channel', set the box to 'True'. Repeat this for every ability you'd clip Drain Soul with normally (make sure to click 'Save' for each spell!) PQR should now interrupt Drain Soul to cast higher-priority spells, as long as they're set to Cancel Channel  :Smile: 

EDIT: I took a quick look at Bane of Doom and what's preventing it from being cast on the ZA bosses. This is a (really) clunky solution, but give this a shot:



```
Name: Bane of Doom (ZA/ZG)
Spell ID: 603
Cancel Channel: True
Delay: 500
Target: Target

--cast Bane of Doom if boss level and Bane not up already.
local baneDoomDebuff = UnitDebuffID("target", 603, "PLAYER")


if baneDoomDebuff == nil and UnitName("target") ==  ("Akil'zon" or "Nalorakk" or "Jan'alai" or "Halazzi" or "Hex Lord Malacrass" or "Daakara" or "High Priest Venoxis" or "Bloodlord Mandokir" or "High Priestess Kilnara" or "Zanzil" or "Jin'do the Godbreaker") then
    return true
end
```

I'm incredibly sleep-deprived, so I probably screwed that up utterly, but in theory it should cast Bane if it's not up already and the target's name matches that of a ZA/ZG boss. If I messed up, I apologize, but I really need to get some sleep. Unfortunately, because this is such a clumsy fix, it also means that PQR won't cast Bane on an actual boss. I'm sure there's an easy way to combine the two, but my head is hurting. Sorry! ><

EDIT2: Actually, since the above will save as a different ability anyway, you can just add it into the rotation right beneath 'Aff/Destro: Bane of Doom' and it should work wonders. Again, assuming that I didn't make a mistake while tweaking it.

----------


## 8BitSuperHero

> While I don't play a lock, and thus can't help you with your latter problems, Xelper added a function in 1.0.12 specifically for Channelled spells such as Drain Soul and Mind Flay. Open up the Ability Editor and select any ability you'd want to interrupt a Drain Soul channel. In the top-right corner where it says 'Cancel Channel', set the box to 'True'. Repeat this for every ability you'd clip Drain Soul with normally (make sure to click 'Save' for each spell!) PQR should now interrupt Drain Soul to cast higher-priority spells, as long as they're set to Cancel Channel 
> 
> EDIT: I took a quick look at Bane of Doom and what's preventing it from being cast on the ZA bosses. This is a (really) clunky solution, but give this a shot:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Name: Bane of Doom (ZA/ZG)
> Spell ID: 603
> ...


Thanks for the extremely quick reply, Kaolla. Was able to find that cancel channel thing rather easy once i looked, haha. Thanks a lot for that. Also thanks for the Bane of Doom fix for the ZA/ZG dungs. I haven't been able to test it yet cause I'm about to pass out my self. I will test it tomorrow and report with how it's working. You're a life saver! Many thanks.

Also anyone got a well done Affliction PvP Profile?

----------


## Cookie799

Restr Druid please if anyone done one as can not see one !! Love druid healers :Smile:

----------


## vorn10

> Restr Druid please if anyone done one as can not see one !! Love druid healers


page 117 if i good remember
sorry at 117 there is feral cat/bear
here is for resto:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><DRUID><Ability><Name>Rake</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1822</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local rake, _, _, _, _, _, raketimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 1822, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)



if rake ~= nil then
	if raketimer - GetTime() &amp;lt; 3 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Rip</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1079</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local rip, _, _, _, _, _, riptimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 1079, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)
local ripCP = GetComboPoints(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local riphealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)


if rip ~= nil then
	if riphealth &amp;gt; 25 then
		if ripCP == 5 then
			if riptimer - GetTime() &amp;lt; 2 then
				return true
			end
		end
	end
else
	if ripCP == 5 then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Shred</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5221</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>-- Check for the debuffs.
local hasCatMangle = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 33876)
local hasBearMangle = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 33878)
local hasTrauma = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 46857)
local hasHemorrhage = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 16511)
local CP = GetComboPoints(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local shrip, _, _, _, _, _, shtimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 1079, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)
local energy = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100
local berserk = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 50334)




-- Just check for all buffs, we have no casting time on Shred so no need for a timer check
if hasCatMangle ~= nil or hasBearMangle ~= nil or hasTrauma ~= nil or hasHemorrhage ~= nil then
	if PQR_NotBehindTarget() then
		return false
	else
		if shrip == nil and CP &amp;lt; 5  or energy &amp;gt; 90 then
			return true
		end
		if shrip ~= nil and CP &amp;lt; 5 and shtimer - GetTime() &amp;lt; 3 or energy &amp;gt; 90 or berserk ~= nil  then
			return true
		end
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Mangle</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>33876</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>-- Rogues and Warriors can handle it themselves.
local hasCatMangle, _, _, _, _, _, CatMangleTimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 33876)
local hasBearMangle, _, _, _, _, _, BearMangleTimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 33878, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)
local hasTrauma = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 46857)
local hasHemorrhage = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 16511)
local CP = GetComboPoints(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local berserk = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 50334)
local shrip, _, _, _, _, _, shtimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 1079, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)
local energy = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100




if PQR_NotBehindTarget() then
	if shrip == nil and CP &amp;lt; 5  or energy &amp;gt; 80 or berserk ~= nil then
		return true
	end
end




-- First, let&amp;apos;s let other people handle their own debuffs
if hasTrauma ~= nil then
	return false
elseif hasHemorrhage ~= nil then
	return false
elseif hasBearMangle ~= nil then
	return false




-- Let us handle it!
elseif hasCatMangle ~= nil or hasBearMangle ~= nil then
    -- Check the timer
	if CatMangleTimer - GetTime() &amp;lt; 2 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Faerie Fire (Feral)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>16857</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local FF, _, _, _, _, _, timer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 91565)
local FFstart, FFduration, FFenabled = GetSpellCooldown(16857)
local FFcooldown = (FFstart + FFduration - GetTime())




if FF == nil then
	if FFcooldown &amp;gt; 0 then
		return false
	else
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Savage Roar</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>52610</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,SavageRoar = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 62071)
local srCP = GetComboPoints(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local rip, _, _, _, _, _, riptimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 1079, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)




if SavageRoar ~= nil then
	return false
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Ferocious Bite</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>22568</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local fbrip, _, _, _, _, _, fbtimer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 1079, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)
local fbCP = GetComboPoints(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local fbhealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local fbenergy = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100




if fbhealth &amp;lt;= 25 then
	if fbrip ~= nil then
		if fbtimer - GetTime() &amp;lt;= 1 then
			if fbCP &amp;gt; 1 then
				return true
			end
		else
			return true
		end
	end
else
	if fbrip ~= nil then
		if fbtimer - GetTime() &amp;gt; 5 and fbenergy &amp;gt;= 60 and fbCP == 5 then
			return true
		end
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Berserk</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>50334</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _, _, _, BS = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 50334)
local _,_,_,TF = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 5217)
local BSstart, BSduration = GetSpellCooldown(50334)
local BScooldown = (BSstart + BSduration - GetTime())
local bsEnergy = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100
local bsHealth = UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) * 100
local levelcheck = UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)




if levelcheck == -1 or levelcheck &amp;gt;= 87 then
	if BScooldown &amp;gt; 0 then
		return false
	else
		if TF ~= nil then
			return true
		end
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Tigers Fury</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5217</SpellID><Actions>/use Ancient Petrified Seed</Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,TF = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 5217)
local TFstart, TFduration = GetSpellCooldown(5217)
local TFcooldown = (TFstart + TFduration - GetTime())
local tfEnergy = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100




if TF ~= nil then
	return false
else
	if TFcooldown &amp;gt; 0 then
		return false
	else
		if tfEnergy &amp;lt; 35 then
			return true
		end
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Swipe</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>62078</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,BS = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 50334)
local energy = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100




if BS ~= nil then
	if energy &amp;gt;= 22 then
		return true
	end
else
	if energy &amp;gt;= 45 then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>cat form</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>768</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local slowed = UnitDebuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;120&amp;quot;)
local slowed = UnitDebuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;7302&amp;quot;)
local slowed = UnitDebuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;5116&amp;quot;)
local slowed = UnitDebuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;8056&amp;quot;)
local slowed = UnitDebuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;45524&amp;quot;)


if slowed ~= nil then
    CastSpellByName(&amp;quot;Cat Form&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;768&amp;quot;)
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>barkskin</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>22812</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
		
if enraged == nil and unithealth &amp;lt;= 60 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>s</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local mytarget = &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;
local lowest = 100 * UnitHealth(mytarget) / UnitHealthMax(mytarget)
local group = &amp;quot;party&amp;quot;
local members = GetNumPartyMembers()
lowhpmembers = 0


if GetNumRaidMembers() &amp;gt; 0 then
  group = &amp;quot;raid&amp;quot;
  members = GetNumRaidMembers()
end


for i = 1, members, 1 do
  local member = group..tostring(i)
  local memberhp = 100 * UnitHealth(member) / UnitHealthMax(member)
  if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == &amp;quot;TANK&amp;quot; then memberhp = memberhp - 5 end
  if UnitThreatSituation(member) == 3 then memberhp = memberhp - 5 end
  if memberhp &amp;lt; 95 and UnitInRange(member) then lowhpmembers = lowhpmembers +1 end
  if memberhp &amp;gt; 1  and memberhp &amp;lt; lowest and UnitInRange(member) then
    mytarget = member
    lowest = memberhp
  end
end


TargetUnit(mytarget)</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Resto: Autotarget LowHP</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local mytarget = &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;
local lowest = 100 * UnitHealth(mytarget) / UnitHealthMax(mytarget)
local group = &amp;quot;party&amp;quot;
local members = GetNumPartyMembers()
lowhpmembers = 0


if GetNumRaidMembers() &amp;gt; 0 then
  group = &amp;quot;raid&amp;quot;
  members = GetNumRaidMembers()
end


for i = 1, members, 1 do
  local member = group..tostring(i)
  local memberhp = 100 * UnitHealth(member) / UnitHealthMax(member)
  if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == &amp;quot;TANK&amp;quot; then memberhp = memberhp - 5 end
  if UnitThreatSituation(member) == 3 then memberhp = memberhp - 5 end
  if memberhp &amp;lt; 95 and UnitInRange(member) then lowhpmembers = lowhpmembers +1 end
  if memberhp &amp;gt; 1  and memberhp &amp;lt; lowest and UnitInRange(member) then
    mytarget = member
    lowest = memberhp
  end
end


TargetUnit(mytarget)</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Resto: Nourish</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>50464</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local friend = UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)


if friend ~= nil and PQR_IsMoving(1) == false and mytarget &amp;lt; 90 then
 return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Resto: Rejuvenation</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>774</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local friend = UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local rejuvenation = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 774)


if friend ~= nil and mytarget &amp;lt; 95 and rejuvenation == nil and IsMounted() == nil then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Resto: Wild Growth</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>48438</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local friend = UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)


if friend ~= nil and GetSpellCooldown(48438) == 0 and mytarget &amp;lt; 96  then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Resto: Swiftmend</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>18562</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local friend = UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local SM = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;,774)


if friend ~= nil and SM ~= nil and mytarget &amp;lt; 85 and GetSpellCooldown(18562) == 0 then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Resto: Regrowth</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>8936</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local friend = UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local manapercent = 100 * UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)
local Clearcasting = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,16870, &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)




if friend ~= nil and Clearcasting ~= nil and mytarget &amp;lt; 65 and manapercent &amp;gt; 15 and IsMounted() == nil then
  return true
end


if friend ~= nil and PQR_IsMoving(1) == false and mytarget &amp;lt; 35 and manapercent &amp;gt; 15 and IsMounted() == nil then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Resto: Innervate</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>29166</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local manapercent = 100 * UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)


if manapercent &amp;lt; 65  then
 return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Resto: Lifebloom</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>33763</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local friend = UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;focus&amp;quot;)
local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;focus&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;focus&amp;quot;)
local _,_,_,LB,_,_,LBt = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;focus&amp;quot;, 33763)
local treeoflife = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,33891)


if LB == nil then
  return true
end


if LB ~= nil and LB &amp;lt; 3 then
  return true
end


if friend ~= nil and LB ~= nil and LBt - GetTime() &amp;lt; 2 then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Focus</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Resto: Healing Touch</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5185</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local friend = UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)


if friend ~= nil and PQR_IsMoving(1) == false and mytarget &amp;lt; 55 then
 return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Resto: Tranquility</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>740</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local SwG = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 17116)


if SwG ~= nil and GetSpellCooldown(740) == 0 and IsShiftKeyDown() then
  return true
end


if PQR_IsMoving(1) == false and GetSpellCooldown(740) == 0 and IsShiftKeyDown() and IsMounted() == nil then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Ravage</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>6785</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local stampede, _, _, _, _, _, stamptimer = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 78893, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)




if stampede ~= nil then
	if stamptimer - GetTime() &amp;lt;= 1 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability></DRUID>
```

rotation


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><DRUID><Rotation><RotationName>KittyCleave</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Ravage|Faerie Fire (Feral)|Tigers Fury|Ferocious Bite|Rip|Mangle|Rake|Savage Roar|Shred</RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>KittyAoE</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Swipe|Tigers Fury</RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>BerserkAoE</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Swipe|Tigers Fury|Berserk</RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>Resto</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Resto: Autotarget LowHP|Resto: Tranquility|Resto: Swiftmend|Resto: Wild Growth|Resto: Innervate|Resto: Rejuvenation|Resto: Regrowth|Resto: Healing Touch|Resto: Nourish|Resto: Lifebloom</RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>Bloomish</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Resto: Lifebloom|Resto: Innervate</RotationList></Rotation></DRUID>
```

----------


## ilikepvp

Just wanted to say thanks to Xelper and Bu_ba you guys rock.

I have been using the arms war pvp profile and its awesome! It jams up sometimes but other than that right on! I was just wondering if you guys can add the one shot macro to it World of Warcraft Cataclysm: Swifty 1 Shot Macro (WoW Gameplay/Commentary) - YouTube that would be crazy. I wish i knew how to code  :Frown:

----------


## Cookie799

> page 117 if i good remember
> sorry at 117 there is feral cat/bear
> here is for resto:
> 
> 
> ```
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><DRUID><Ability><Name>Rake</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1822</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local rake, _, _, _, _, _, raketimer = UnitDebuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 1822, &quot;PLAYER&quot;)
> 
> 
> ...


TYVM indeed m8 going to try this now!!

----------


## baikonur

> I have been using the arms war pvp profile and its awesome! It jams up sometimes but other than that right on! I was just wondering if you guys can add the one shot macro to it World of Warcraft Cataclysm: Swifty 1 Shot Macro (WoW Gameplay/Commentary) - YouTube that would be crazy. I wish i knew how to code


lol crazy one :0

----------


## 8BitSuperHero

Hey Kaolla, just finished trying the new Bane of Doom code you gave me in a ZG run. Sadly it didn't work. ): Still wouldn't apply it to bosses, and just spammed Bane of Agony on them. Would you mind giving it another look through, if you have the time?
Thanks.

----------


## winkle21

How would I reference a mobs current combatant?

----------


## Noelpqr

> Hey Kaolla, just finished trying the new Bane of Doom code you gave me in a ZG run. Sadly it didn't work. ): Still wouldn't apply it to bosses, and just spammed Bane of Agony on them. Would you mind giving it another look through, if you have the time?
> Thanks.


hmmm i think u need to change two abilities to make it work on hc boss but since I am writing this from a friend pc i dont have wow try it but u can try it urself

the 1st one is Aff/Destro: Bane of Agony

search for if levelCheck == -1 then
and change it to if levelCheck >= 87 then

the 2nd ability is Aff/Destro: Bane of Doom

search for if levelCheck ~= -1 then
and change it to if levelCheck <= 86 then

----------


## Tyron1989

Hi all first of all +Rep to the maker of this and to those who are helping with the making of rotation files 

also can we get a update on the main page for all the new profiles that have been made? 132 pages now to go through trying to find what ya looking for, is there a PVP Hunter build?

----------


## Unasrage

@onya : M8 love your resto shaman profile but wanted to ask you if u cold improve your elemental profile for exemple add a aoe profile ^^

tk u so mucth in advance ^^

----------


## Kelloy

This stuff is truly amazing. Just registered to post this, not played WoW in months, and always used to raid with some custom AHK scripts that were good, but worse when things went from rotation to priority to hunter. Really tempted to re-activate my account to try this out now. +Rep when I work out how :O

----------


## bu_ba_911

If anyone is interested to test my latest hpally release pm me  :Smile:  i should have pvp holy done by tonight along with the arena profile again. ran into an issue had had to restart pvp so lets how that doesn't happen again haha... remember this is going to be another alpha release, expect there to be bugs, but if you're interested in testing pm me  :Big Grin:

----------


## travis2861

@*bu_ba_911* 

Hello there I'mm very interested in testing your profiles, also i would like if you don't mine if you couldn't link me to the latest release i get lost in this thread so easily >.< TY and i love you work keep it up.(I just woke up so I am sorry for the broken english.)



EDIT: Your PM box is full.

----------


## 8BitSuperHero

> hmmm i think u need to change two abilities to make it work on hc boss but since I am writing this from a friend pc i dont have wow try it but u can try it urself
> 
> the 1st one is Aff/Destro: Bane of Agony
> 
> search for if levelCheck == -1 then
> and change it to if levelCheck >= 87 then
> 
> the 2nd ability is Aff/Destro: Bane of Doom
> 
> ...


Alright. Changed em, and giving them a go as soon as the que pops! Will report back soon with how it works.
Thanks!

Edit: Tested, and working! Thanks a ton for the help.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Xelper

Will release an update later today that will work with PTR:

Managed to get the list of offsets that I need to update with each build down to a level that I will probably have the time to update it within a day of each build.

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<Offsets>
<CurrentWoWVersion>14809</CurrentWoWVersion>
<WoWVersionOffset>0xA6B6FD</WoWVersionOffset>
<PlayerName>0xA8F3C0</PlayerName>
<PlayerClass>0xA8F53D</PlayerClass>
<GameState>0xB9F18E</GameState>
<GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xAA4584</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>
<Lua_DoStringAddress>0x4ADE20</Lua_DoStringAddress>
<Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x1DBDF0</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
</Offsets>

----------


## jadethread

Wooot. Thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ninjaderp

Xelper you are the man! Eagerly looking forward to it!

----------


## Cookie799

Is there an ele shammy one around i can not find one.........

----------


## Ninjaderp

If you took the time to read the first post Im sure you would find a elementalshaman profile or two. :-)

----------


## Cookie799

> If you took the time to read the first post Im sure you would find a elementalshaman profile or two. :-)


I did click on that ele link and i got this *Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator
*

----------


## Ninjaderp

Then send the author a PM about it, he might fix it when he/she goes online again.

----------


## Cookie799

> If you took the time to read the first post Im sure you would find a elementalshaman profile or two. :-)


And also if you use the code it comes as a Encha Shammy too ................

----------


## Ninjaderp

Can you put more punctuations please? Like I said PM the authors of the profiles if you want them to update them would be a good idea.

----------


## Xelper

PQR 1.0.13 Released
-BUGFIX: SetMapToCurrentZone() will now fire at profile load so that PQR_IsMoving works if the program is loaded for the first time during a boss fight.

-Now supports multiple Offsets.xml files.
-This build includes Offsets for 14545 (Live) and 14809. New offsets can be added simply be downloading an XML and placing it in the folder with the other Offset XML files.
-Drastically reduced the number of offsets that need to be updated from 18 down to 7. (Most were leftover from pre-public release builds that worked a little bit differently, but were still being used.)
-The injected detour and ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObj both use FindPattern, the latter is not yet tested with other PTR builds but it works for both live and PTR (14809), the pattern search can also be overwritten by using <ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObj>Value</ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObj> if the pattern does fail in future PTRs.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR1013.zip

Let me know how it works, that way I can make it the official release on the main post.

----------


## jadethread

Thanks Xelper. You're the best  :Smile:

----------


## dklcfr

working amazingly on the PTR on a premade dk atm, thanks muchly Xelper.

----------


## jadethread

Its working sorta for me. Heals and stuff. But lags aloottttt. Im using bu_ba's Hpally profile. Mabey its the profile idk.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Its working sorta for me. Heals and stuff. But lags aloottttt. Im using bu_ba's Hpally profile. Mabey its the profile idk.


it might be, haven't tested it on ptr haha

are u using my new one? i forget who all asked for the alpha version

----------


## Ninjaderp

Testing it out now, just gotta update my PTR client.

----------


## jadethread

Ill try it on my DK

---------- Post added at 06:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:26 PM ----------

Ugh. Not working still =/ Just sit's there and does nothing when I press the binding. Changed the binding and tried again. nothing. doesnt show nothing up in my chat box. restarted wow. restarted pqr. Still nothing. hmm. weird. Ill try another profile I guess.

----------


## Edsaxe

bu_ba_911
could u shoot me ur alpha, wanting to test it out

----------


## dklcfr

> Ill try it on my DK
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:26 PM ----------
> 
> Ugh. Not working still =/ Just sit's there and does nothing when I press the binding. Changed the binding and tried again. nothing. doesnt show nothing up in my chat box. restarted wow. restarted pqr. Still nothing. hmm. weird. Ill try another profile I guess.


 Did you re-disable the require combat for auto mode thingo?

----------


## jadethread

I got it working on my rogue. =)

----------


## bu_ba_911

> bu_ba_911
> could u shoot me ur alpha, wanting to test it out


inbox is full

----------


## xLegendx

> working amazingly on the PTR on a premade dk atm, thanks muchly Xelper.


What profile are you using ?

----------


## Edsaxe

inbox clean now sry

----------


## dklcfr

one that was bundled with bu_ba's blood dk profile a bunch of pages back.

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2126435 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)
^ pretty sure it's that one.

----------


## onya

> @onya : M8 love your resto shaman profile but wanted to ask you if u cold improve your elemental profile for exemple add a aoe profile ^^
> 
> tk u so mucth in advance ^^


i've written an aoe profile, i'll upload it when i get home from work in around 8 hours.

----------


## TiefBlau

Greets,

Thanks for sharing this Xelper, your rotation bot has a lot of potential compared to others I've used in the past.

A suggestion if I may, would it be possible to add a "Copy selected rotation" / "Copy selected ability" button to the rotation/ability editors? It would be useful for testing and making backups of rotations in case you mess something up. It's a pain to create backups for the xml files.

edit: There were originally a number of questions here, but I think I've pretty much sorted most of them out in the time between posting this and now.

----------


## ene

Exist profile for boomkin??? 
Dont see in first page.

----------


## onya

elemental and resto shaman 20110910

combined the 2 profiles, added in an aoe elemental rotation. cleaned up the resto code a bit and changed it to the new customtarget thingy. only auto cancels totems and stops healing once you've been out of combat for 5 seconds now instead of immediately.

feedback encouraged!

----------


## Unasrage

> elemental and resto shaman 20110910
> 
> combined the 2 profiles, added in an aoe elemental rotation. cleaned up the resto code a bit and changed it to the new customtarget thingy. only auto cancels totems and stops healing once you've been out of combat for 5 seconds now instead of immediately.
> 
> feedback encouraged!


Spank ya verry muctha! Feedabacks comming soons has i'm not drunking...hic!

-------- Feedabacks TIMEEEEEEEE ------------------

ok now serious...Why so Serious?!

If ya cold make a click to cast +- like the healing rain one for the Earthquake wold be perfect ^^

Also a Read me file whid the shortcuts and how ro use profile +- like sheuron has on profiles wold make it Flawless ^^

great job m8

---------- Earthquake code -------------- (rip of Sheuron mass dispel)
Name : Elemental: Earthquake


```
if IsRightAltKeyDown() 
and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil 
then
  CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(61882)))
  if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end  
  return true
end
```

I slap it on the bottom of defencive spell in the aoe rotacion tested and working ^^

----------


## Xelper

> A suggestion if I may, would it be possible to add a "Copy selected rotation" / "Copy selected ability" button to the rotation/ability editors? It would be useful for testing and making backups of rotations in case you mess something up. It's a pain to create backups for the xml files.


This is coming next, and its really the last thing on my to-do list. I'm overhauling the entire ability and rotation system to allow for multiple XMLs per class, copying rotations and abilities will be a part of this.

----------


## tatelax

Thanks Xelpher, works great +rep

----------


## bu_ba_911

> This is coming next, and its really the last thing on my to-do list. I'm overhauling the entire ability and rotation system to allow for multiple XMLs per class, copying rotations and abilities will be a part of this.


can't wait for the multiple xml's  :Smile:  going to make coding multiple profiles MUCH easier to share haha!

----------


## xLegendx

> elemental and resto shaman 20110910
> 
> combined the 2 profiles, added in an aoe elemental rotation. cleaned up the resto code a bit and changed it to the new customtarget thingy. only auto cancels totems and stops healing once you've been out of combat for 5 seconds now instead of immediately.
> 
> feedback encouraged!



What I don't like to much is the casting lightning bolt when there is nothing to heal. When I'm low on mana this is the last thing I want to cast lol
Is there anyway to remove it? Or at least change it to only cast when about a certain percent of mana?

----------


## Debordes

> What I don't like to much is the casting lightning bolt when there is nothing to heal. When I'm low on mana this is the last thing I want to cast lol
> Is there anyway to remove it? Or at least change it to only cast when about a certain percent of mana?


The profile cast LB because it assumes you have *Telluric Currents*




[COLOR=#FFD100 !important]Your attunement to natural energies causes your Lightning Bolt spell to restore mana equal to 40% of damage dealt.[/COLOR]

----------


## bu_ba_911

> The profile cast LB because it assumes you have *Telluric Currents*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your attunement to natural energies causes your Lightning Bolt spell to restore mana equal to 40% of damage dealt.


^^ yea LB is supposed to be almost your MAIN mana management skill as a Resto Sham.... Without it there is zero way you will be able to not go oom in a long fight..... if you don't ahve that skill i recommend fullheartedly that you get it.... i haven't used the most updated version, but the previous versions were fine as far as priorities went for me when i looked at it  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## xLegendx

Oooooh, Thank you guys. I did not have that talent because I followed elitist jerks 10 man build -___-

----------


## Ninjaderp

I would love a Ret-PVP profile, one that resembles this HB-CC which I've had a lot of success with.

----------


## Xelper

So I had an idea, but I really don't have the experience with Lua GUI frames to write it from scratch (or the time to figure them out AND make them look good).

I want to make a transparent background on screen display that displays the icon and name of the current ability being cast. If someone who wants to take this up I will give you credit.

Just create a typical WoW addon, and make this frame work as requested. It should have a function such as PQR_DisplaySpell(AbilityName, SpellID) that displays the info in the frame... the icon lookup should be based on spell ID not ability name since that is user defined. 

I will do the work in integrating it into PQR, have it auto injected, etc.


I was considering having it display a few spell IDs, kind of like a timeline, but I don't think that will work with how everything is currently setup. I could have it loop through the abilities and find the first few that return true, however people have been writing profiles that execute action functions in the testing code... I will have to think about the best way to implement this, maybe another code section (or 2) for "Execute Prior to Ability Cast" and "Executue After Ability Cast"... but for now one icon is good.  :Smile: 


EDIT: Oh yeah, multiple profile XMLs is coming along nicely:

----------


## onya

> Oooooh, Thank you guys. I did not have that talent because I followed elitist jerks 10 man build -___-


you could go into the rotation editor and just take it out.

----------


## Debordes

Still waiting for a PvE disc build  :Frown:  preferably a non AA/A build

----------


## sheuron

> So I had an idea, but I really don't have the experience with Lua GUI frames to write it from scratch (or the time to figure them out AND make them look good).
> 
> I want to make a transparent background on screen display that displays the icon and name of the current ability being cast. If someone who wants to take this up I will give you credit.
> 
> Just create a typical WoW addon, and make this frame work as requested. It should have a function such as PQR_DisplaySpell(AbilityName, SpellID) that displays the info in the frame... the icon lookup should be based on spell ID not ability name since that is user defined. 
> 
> I will do the work in integrating it into PQR, have it auto injected, etc.
> 
> 
> ...


Now you working on profiles two suggestions:

- A textbox to write short notes about profile like keybinds used or changelog
- Individual checkbox "This profile require combat for automode"

----------


## onya

i uses gnosis castbars to get a better idea of what's going on. the top bar (down the bottom) is the gcd bar, the one below is a standard cast bar. the gcd bar shows instants as well as spells with a cast time, as long as the instant spells invoke the gcd which most do.

here's a video of it in action, it's my first attempt at using fraps.

----------


## diesall

@ Xelper: any possibility of being able to map more then 4 rotations to the "smart hotkey macro" in a future release 

@ everyone: anyone who has extensive PVE,PVP interruption lists and wants an easier way of swapping out interruption lists, this is my is my cata heroic list, simply change out the first 2 variables for your classes interrupt spellid and name:




```
-- interupts: Mind Freeze:47528, Skull Bash: cat:80965 Bear:80964, Rebuke:96231, Kick:1766, Pummel:6552, Counterspell:2139,
local int = 47528
local intn = "Mind Freeze"
local Ss,Sd = GetSpellCooldown(int)
local Scd = Ss + Sd - GetTime()
local pveList = { "Healing Wave","Hex","Shock Blast","Chain Lightning","Shadow Strike","Dark Command","Confounding Flames","Warped Twilight","Conjure Twisted Visage","Focused Geyser","Flame Conduit","Chained Mind","Umbral Mending","Tranquility","Pact of Darkness","Charged Shot","Anti-Magic Prison","Reverberating Hymn","Summon Sun Orb","Inferno Leap","Hex","Ritual of Bloodletting","Chain Lightning","Lightning Lash","Greater Heal","Cloudburst","Force of Earth","Magma Eruption","Demon Portal","Force Grip","Holy Fire","Motivate","Seaswell","Fear","Drain Life","Pain and Suffering","Unholy Empowerment","Cursed Bullets","Fireball Volley","Ancient Power","Heal","Holy Light","Healing Wave","Flash Heal","Ancient Power","Blood Leech","Whispers of Hethiss","Tears of Blood"}
local sname,_,_,_,_,_,_,_,sInt = UnitCastingInfo("target")


if IsSpellInRange(intn,"target") == 1 and Scd < 0 and sInt == false then
    for i,v in ipairs(pveList) do
        if sname == v then CastSpellByID(int,"target") return false end
    end
end
```

----------


## onya

> @ Xelper: any possibility of being able to map more then 4 rotations to the "smart hotkey macro" in a future release 
> 
> @ everyone: anyone who has extensive PVE,PVP interruption lists and wants an easier way of swapping out interruption lists, this is my is my cata heroic list, simply change out the first 2 variables for your classes interrupt spellid and name:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> -- interupts: Mind Freeze:47528, Skull Bash: cat:80965 Bear:80964, Rebuke:96231, Kick:1766, Pummel:6552, Counterspell:2139,
> ...


consider the list copied.  :Smile: 

you'll need to check unitchannelinfo as well as unitcastinginfo to interupt channelled spells eg whispers of hethiss

the wind shear code in my shaman profiles will interupt anyone in your parties target, not just yours

----------


## Xelper

@sheuron: How about a "!" icon appearing next to the rotation when it is selected that the user can click to see information about the selected rotation? I don't really know where else I could put an alert that an average user would see.

Something like  (but much smaller, lol)

@diesall: No plans at the moment for more rotation bindings, maybe after I finish the multiple profile update I will look into making rotation key bindings and selections more scale-able.

----------


## sheuron

> @sheuron: How about a "!" icon appearing next to the rotation when it is selected that the user can click to see information about the selected rotation? I don't really know where else I could put an alert that an average user would see.
> 
> Something like  (but much smaller, lol)
> 
> @diesall: No plans at the moment for more rotation bindings, maybe after I finish the multiple profile update I will look into making rotation key bindings and selections more scale-able.


By example, profile writers can make a ability named "#info" with plain text about profile use or changelog. when profile is loaded if an ability named "#info" is found the text inside could be used on a tooltip when mouseover any element or something similar to show the info.

----------


## kickmydog

> @ Xelper: any possibility of being able to map more then 4 rotations to the "smart hotkey macro" in a future release 
> 
> @ everyone: anyone who has extensive PVE,PVP interruption lists and wants an easier way of swapping out interruption lists, this is my is my cata heroic list, simply change out the first 2 variables for your classes interrupt spellid and name:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> -- interupts: Mind Freeze:47528, Skull Bash: cat:80965 Bear:80964, Rebuke:96231, Kick:1766, Pummel:6552, Counterspell:2139,
> ...


Could this be modified to work with abilities that interrupt that are on the GCD like scatter shot?

----------


## michaelsky

is there a resto druid profile? i checked the front page and couldn't find one.

----------


## GRB

bu_ba_911 weres ur pvp holy pally profile? Post a new link to it plz. Since its not showing in the main page.

----------


## momo1029

> bu_ba_911 weres ur pvp holy pally profile? Post a new link to it plz. Since its not showing in the main page.


i believe this is the updated one

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2131812 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

----------


## onya

> Could this be modified to work with abilities that interrupt that are on the GCD like scatter shot?


of course just replace mind freeze with scatter shot

----------


## GRB

> i believe this is the updated one
> 
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2131812 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)


Im still getting a lua error from somewere on this one.



```
Message: [string "..."] line 63:
   Usage: UnitBuff("unit", [index] or ["name", "rank"][, "filter"])
Debug:
   [C]: ?
   [C]: UnitBuff()
   [string "..."]:63: UnitBuffID()
   [string " function pqrFunc0() if IsLeftShiftKeyDown(..."]:56: ?()
   [string "..."]:251: PQR_NextAbility()
   [string "..."]:154: PQR_CastNext()
   [string "..."]:143: PQR_ExecuteBot()
   [string "..."]:40:
      [string "..."]:23
```

----------


## Xelper

PQR 1.0.13.9999 ALPHA BUILD - PROFILE DEVELOPERS ONLY PLEASE 
If all goes well with this release I will release this within 0-2 days.
---
-Removed all class profiles except for my Ret rotations.
-Supports multiple rotation and ability XML files. 
-Will be resizing forms/controls to look a bit better in release version. Will also be providing a "Info" input for each rotation that will allow the developer to give notes, changelog, version info, etc, etc, etc. This may or may not make 1.0.14 release.
-You can use the Rotation editor to create profiles or you can use your old profiles by renaming them in the proper format: Prefix_CLASS_Abilities.xml and Prefix_CLASS_Rotations.xml
Example: Xelper_PALADIN_Abilities.xml and Xelper_PALADIN_Rotations.xml
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR1013_DEVSONLY.zip

Known Issues:
-You can only have 255 total abilities combined (between all profiles) for a class.
-Copy Ability doesn't work in this build (forgot to finish before I compiled and upload) Copy Profile and Copy Rotation should work fine.

These are both quick fixes on my side, and will be in the release build. I just wanted to get this build out so profile developers can start updating their profiles.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> bu_ba_911 weres ur pvp holy pally profile? Post a new link to it plz. Since its not showing in the main page.


i've asked xelper many times to put it on the front page but i guess he's to busy to..... i wasn't going to ask him again until i release what i'm currently working on.... sent u a pm

there's some weird issue that seems COMPLETELY random with my current releases of the pally.... you can run fine for 2 days straight then have it blow up in your face...... idk lol it's weird..... so im re-writting it from scratch

---------- Post added at 01:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:16 AM ----------




> PQR 1.0.13.9999 ALPHA BUILD - PROFILE DEVELOPERS ONLY PLEASE 
> If all goes well with this release I will release this within 0-2 days.
> ---
> -Removed all class profiles except for my Ret rotations.
> -Supports multiple rotation and ability XML files. 
> -You can use the Rotation editor to create profiles or you can use your old profiles by renaming them in the proper format: Prefix_CLASS_Abilities.xml and Prefix_CLASS_Rotations.xml
> Example: Xelper_PALADIN_Abilities.xml and Xelper_PALADIN_Rotations.xml
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR1013_DEVSONLY.zip
> 
> ...


will do, ty very much  :Smile: 

i will convert all of my profiles into the new format right away

*edit*
OMFG LOVING IT!!!!!!!!!!!

best update so far, this will make sharing a MILLION times easier.... and i love how i don't have to disable/enable when switching from requires combat for auto mode  :Big Grin: !!!!!!!!!!

--EDIT--
one more thing, love the wider menus to  :Big Grin:  epic!

----------


## Xelper

Mmmm... I don't think I changed that require combat thing...maybe I did. In any case, Ill make sure it works like Debug Mode where changing the checkbox will enable/disable accordingly without an enable/disable.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Mmmm... I don't think I changed that require combat thing...maybe I did. In any case, Ill make sure it works like Debug Mode where changing the checkbox will enable/disable accordingly without an enable/disable.


maybe it was a fluke or i did it with my mind haha but as i had a target selected testing if my profiles still loaded, i unchecked it and he started attacking, i would rep u again if i could, this update is awesome

----------


## Tyron1989

Hi is there a hunter PVP profile? 

if possible BS / MM would be great!

----------


## onya

In the test build - if you have a rotation name with a space in it then everything after the space isn't printed in the chat log when enabling/disabling the rotation.

----------


## Tyron1989

adding on to my other post: Is there a Hunter BM PVP build would it be possible to add Widow Venom to hit players that are getting healed?

----------


## rages4calm

I've searched the thread or tried too at least but so many pages!! Is it possible to with PQ to make a death knight rotation that works for leveling? I tried the ones from this post http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2126435 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.) but they didn't work at level 60 for me on any spec. I was just wondering if their was a way to make the dk leveling rotation tool work as you level and then of course at 85 work as intended.

----------


## cokx

> adding on to my other post: Is there a Hunter BM PVP build would it be possible to add Widow Venom to hit players that are getting healed?


every class has a heal abilitie, so i would suggest you check if the target has a MS effect up. and if not apply widow venom

----------


## Tyron1989

> every class has a heal abilitie, so i would suggest you check if the target has a MS effect up. and if not apply widow venom


Hi thanks for getting back to me unfortunately im just a user and not a maker, :P

but if someone can build a BM PVP Spec would be AMAZING + rep also

----------


## Ninjaderp

> I've searched the thread or tried too at least but so many pages!! Is it possible to with PQ to make a death knight rotation that works for leveling? I tried the ones from this post http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2126435 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.) but they didn't work at level 60 for me on any spec. I was just wondering if their was a way to make the dk leveling rotation tool work as you level and then of course at 85 work as intended.


It works, you just have to remove the abilities you dont have yet from the rotation in rotation-editor.

----------


## rages4calm

> It works, you just have to remove the abilities you dont have yet from the rotation in rotation-editor.


Thanks, that helped!

----------


## sheuron

Well, not much to update, just renaming the profiles all seem to work fine. This package includes

Warrior Protection PvE
Warrior Fury PvE
Priest Holy PvE
Priest Shadow PvE (mentally)
Hunter MM PvE
Rogue Combat PvE
Rogue Subtlely PvP
Mage Arcane PvE
Mage Frost PvP

xeron101011PQRProfiles.zip

Use in conjuction with http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR1013_DEVSONLY.zip

Errors found in PQR
- Messages in game chat only show first word of rotation name
- New profiles and rotations copy only show after hit the Relead button
- Creating a profile with an inapropiate character for windows file name (example "/") crash the client.

----------


## Tyron1989

Hi sheuron, 

Is there a Hunter BM PVP profile around? can't seem to find one. please help  :Frown:

----------


## Xelper

Thanks for the bug reports, I will have them fixed today.

----------


## PowerUP Boosts

btw is it possible to make it so MM single target wouldnt spam Rapid fire all the time ? :O its trying to use it every gcd from the looks of it, even when its on cd.

----------


## Tyron1989

> btw is it possible to make it so MM single target wouldnt spam Rapid fire all the time ? :O its trying to use it every gcd from the looks of it, even when its on cd.


you can remove rapid fire in the rotation edit. that will stop it spamming  :Smile:

----------


## Xelper

Finally found a decent open source syntax highlighter class, works pretty well  :Smile:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Finally found a decent open source syntax highlighter class, works pretty well


looks good  :Smile: 

i remember you saying you might add the ability to open both the abilities page and rotation page, is this still in the works or shoved aside for more important things? (no worries if it was)

----------


## noxim

Hi,

Using the Sub PVP profife and I'm trying to keep recuperate up but it's not working:

if GetNumPartyMembers() == 0 
and UnitBuffID("player",73651) == nil
and 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player") < 80
and GetComboPoints("player", "target") > 1
then return true end

Any idea what's wrong it never comes up....

Well I got it to work with this

if UnitBuffID("player",73651) == nil
and GetComboPoints("player", "target") > 1
then return true end

Is that the right way to go about it?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hi,
> 
> Using the Sub PVP profife and I'm trying to keep recuperate up but it's not working:
> 
> if GetNumPartyMembers() == 0 
> and UnitBuffID("player",73651) == nil
> and 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player") < 80
> and GetComboPoints("player", "target") > 1
> then return true end
> ...


recup was initially coded to only go up when you weren't in a party (i think bg isn't considered party) apparently.... and only when you were under 80% health.... and only when you didn't already have the buff on you....

so i'm going to assume you were in a party or above 80% health then?

----------


## noxim

> recup was initially coded to only go up when you weren't in a party (i think bg isn't considered party) apparently.... and only when you were under 80% health.... and only when you didn't already have the buff on you....
> 
> so i'm going to assume you were in a party or above 80% health then?


Hey thanks for the reply, when I look at the Rogue sub spec there are 3 points you can invest in your talent tree that regens health and energy, IMO recup should be always up seemed to make a huge difference for me.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hey thanks for the reply, when I look at the Rogue sub spec there are 3 points you can invest in your talent tree that regens health and energy, IMO recup should be always up seemed to make a huge difference for me.


thats exactly how i coded my own recup that im using to level haha, and i actually use my sub instead of assassin in pve and see a huge difference in there as well

----------


## grayyman

> Hey thanks for the reply, when I look at the Rogue sub spec there are 3 points you can invest in your talent tree that regens health and energy, IMO recup should be always up seemed to make a huge difference for me.




```
if UnitBuffID("player",73651) == nil
and GetComboPoints("player", "target") > x
then return true end
```

replace x with the combo points u'd liek it to go off at... if u want 5 set it to 4, since it's >(greater then)so if u want it to go off at 4 or more set x to 3, etc etc. make sure u place recuperate pretty high up the priority. so it goes off before your other combo point spells.

----------


## diesall

updated interrupt ability should do the trick:



```
-- interupts: Mind Freeze:47528, Skull Bash: cat:80965 Bear:80964, Rebuke:96231, Kick:1766, Pummel:6552, Counterspell:2139,
local int = 47528
local intn = "Mind Freeze"
local Ss,Sd = GetSpellCooldown(int)
local Scd = Ss + Sd - GetTime()
local pveList = { "Healing Wave","Hex","Shock Blast","Chain Lightning","Lava Bolt","Shadow Strike","Dark Command","Confounding Flames","Warped Twilight","Conjure Twisted Visage","Focused Geyser","Flame Conduit","Chained Mind","Umbral Mending","Tranquility","Pact of Darkness","Charged Shot","Anti-Magic Prison","Reverberating Hymn","Summon Sun Orb","Inferno Leap","Hex","Ritual of Bloodletting","Chain Lightning","Lightning Lash","Greater Heal","Cloudburst","Force of Earth","Magma Eruption","Demon Portal","Force Grip","Holy Fire","Motivate","Seaswell","Fear","Drain Life","Pain and Suffering","Unholy Empowerment","Cursed Bullets","Fireball Volley","Ancient Power","Heal","Holy Light","Healing Wave","Flash Heal","Ancient Power","Blood Leech","Whispers of Hethiss","Tears of Blood" }
local sname,_,_,_,_,_,_,_,sint = UnitCastingInfo("target")
local scname,_,_,_,_,_,_,scint = UnitChannelInfo("target")

if IsSpellInRange(intn,"target") == 1 and Scd < 0 then
    if sint == false then
        for i,v in ipairs(pveList) do
            if sname == v then CastSpellByID(int,"target") return false end
        end
    elseif scint == false then
        for i,v in ipairs(pveList) do
            if scname == v then CastSpellByID(int,"target") return false end
        end
    end
end
```

----------


## Xelper

PQR 1.0.13.10000 - ALPHA (PROFILE WRITERS ONLY PLEASE, THIS HAS NO INCLUDED PROFILES AND WILL NOT WORK WITH ALREADY POSTED PROFILES.)
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR_1013_DEV_v2.zip

-Added "Rotation Notes" 
-Added per-rotation require combat configurations that are set in the rotations XML.
-Added global override for combat requirements. This will be marked as "Advanced:" in the release version to warn against the average user changing it.
-Added Lua syntax highlighting in abilities form.
-Fixed bugs since last alpha version.
-Rotations are backwards compatible with last alpha update, if no notes or combat requirement exist in the XML we will assume there are no notes and that there is a combat requirement.
-Again, you can use the profile editor to create profiles or you can format your old rotations as Prefix_CLASS_Rotations.xml and Prefix_CLASS_Abilities.xml.
*PLEASE REPORT ANY BUGS YOU ENCOUNTER WITH THIS VERSION, it will likely be the release version.*  :Smile: 



edit: oops forgot an important file, re-uploaded.

----------


## marcmk2

I tested this out over the past 2 days... Its absolutely amazing. Thank you so much, best thing ever made. This is how wow should be played, I have so much more fun with this than I ever did in wow.

----------


## grayyman

Man the new pqr is so much nicer to edit stuff on.

I wanted to test it out so i tweaked with the prot pally rotation so it followed [Prot] 4.3 (ptr) Send me on my way - Elitist Jerks priority, and threw in some CD's (ardent defender divine protection). and making the rotations with copy function made it a breeze. Love it dude, good job =3

----------


## Wopak

Can someone explain what Manual Mode does exactly and how to use it

----------


## Piep

Updated for the new version + some extra tweaks

Fury War SMF:
PiepFury_WARRIOR_Abilities.xml
PiepFury_WARRIOR_Rotations.xml

Have fun & let me know what you think !!

----------


## Wopak

Can someone tell me the difference between the 2 following lines?

CastSpellByName("Ravage(Cat Form)!")
CastSpellByName("Ravage(Cat Form)")

And by difference, i mean: What does the ! in the end do ?

EDIT:
nvm found out.

No ! is your normal Ravage when stealthed
With ! is the Ravage you can cast after a Feral Charge

But apparent you can just use CastSpellByName("Ravage(Cat Form)") either from stealth or after charge.

----------


## sheuron

Got a rare lua error, only happend once trying to activate one profile after log



```
Message: [string "..."]:128: attempt to index field 'priorityTable' (a nil value)
Time: 10/11/11 22:23:13
Count: 1
Stack: [string "..."]:128: in function `PQR_ExecuteBot'
[string "..."]:40: in function <[string "..."]:23>

Locals: (*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "pet"
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "attempt to index field 'priorityTable' (a nil value)"
```

Another minor bug, "Profile & rotation editor window" is resizable

----------


## Xelper

Was PQR injected prior to logging out then logging in and turning it back on?

Did you try and hit the button to activate the profile again? If so did it work?

----------


## wuzbob

Anyone have an updated Prot Pally profile?

----------


## bu_ba_911

Alright I haven't found any outstanding bugs myself just looking through the code, and have received more good than bad feedback from testers....

So I decided to update my profiles to the current DEV version of PQR, changed a tiny bit of coding from the TESTERS versions (tiny bit) and split my 3 profiles into 3 separate XML files for easier compartmentalization  :Smile:  This will make it easier for me to debug issues you are having, also easier for you to create your own special rotations for either pvp, pve or arena.

Arena was the least tested by me (as in not at all) and is likely to be completely and utterly screwy

Will be adding this to my main Pally Profile post as well as an ALPHA test only..... will keep old updates up as well haha

FOR ANY BRAVE ENOUGH TO TEST IT USING THE DEV ONLY PQR
Newest PvE/PvP/Arena ALPHA Holy Pally Download:
Bubba_Holy_Pally_ALPHA_v2.5_TESTER__PQRv1013_DEV.zip


here's the link to my main Pally Post that i continue to update
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2131812 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

----------


## Debordes

Probably a silly question bu_ba, but is your alpha profile PvE or PvP? Or both?

----------


## onya

Xelper: with the lastest version you can't right click in ability editor text box to cut and paste.

Small feature request, i'd like to be able to save an ability without the edit box closing.

----------


## ticklets

> Probably a silly question bu_ba, but is your alpha profile PvE or PvP? Or both?


it's both, and it's amazing.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Probably a silly question bu_ba, but is your alpha profile PvE or PvP? Or both?


both lol, probably should have made that more clear

this is what i've been distractedly working on the past week.... also been leveling a rogue and making a decent sub spec for him as he's been leveling.... along with a SPriest PvP profile :-O

----------


## Debordes

> both lol, probably should have made that more clear
> 
> this is what i've been distractedly working on the past week.... also been leveling a rogue and making a decent sub spec for him as he's been leveling.... along with a SPriest PvP profile :-O


Another question, how does the profile work? Do I need to target anyone for it to heal? I know it has autotarget low hp coded into it, but some profile still need you do target an enemy for it to work, is this the case as well?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Another question, how does the profile work? Do I need to target anyone for it to heal? I know it has autotarget low hp coded into it, but some profile still need you do target an enemy for it to work, is this the case as well?


lets just say if i coded it properly, you should never need to target or focus anyone to keep your JotP up and to continue healing those that need it

----------


## sheuron

> Was PQR injected prior to logging out then logging in and turning it back on?
> 
> Did you try and hit the button to activate the profile again? If so did it work?


My routine is to load WoW, load character, and load PQR. The error happend only once, worked second time i tried to activate and was unable to reproduce it again.

---------- Post added at 06:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:00 PM ----------

Updated profiles:
Warrior Protection PvE
Warrior Fury PvE
Priest holy PvE
Mage Arcane PvE
Mage Frost PvP
Rogue Combat PvE
Rogue Subtlely PvP
Hunter Marks PvE

Because im using common spells on diferent way for each profile, splited each spec on diferent profiles, also included detailed talent build used.

xeron121011PQRProfiles.zip

Use in conjuction with
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR_1013_DEV_v2.zip

----------


## Debordes

> lets just say if i coded it properly, you should never need to target or focus anyone to keep your JotP up and to continue healing those that need it


Thank you sir, +rep

----------


## dyer678

How many people have been using the smartmacro feature? And if you have...what do you think bout it? I remember it being talked about when Xelper implemented it..but haven't see much discussion bout it lately.

----------


## onya

> How many people have been using the smartmacro feature? And if you have...what do you think bout it? I remember it being talked about when Xelper implemented it..but haven't see much discussion bout it lately.


I've never understood how it works and what you're supposed to do with it.

----------


## dyer678

> I've never understood how it works and what you're supposed to do with it.



my understanding was that it allowed the rotation to "step forward." but now people figured out how to use pauses and such. not sure if it's even being used.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I've never understood how it works and what you're supposed to do with it.


it works by the same thing as it normally would except instead of pqr spamming it at whatever u set ti to (100 ms by default) 

you press the macro and then it runs through the check list lol

i must say it works pretty well, but most people want everything automated for them, thats why most people dont use it

----------


## sheuron

lua error happend again.

1. load WoW
2. load character
3. activate rotation
4. logout
5. load another character
6. lua error as soon character is loaded.

----------


## diesall

@xelper: curiously enough i didn't see your post about an addon for pqr, but ive been using your chatframe output from the bot in a HUD for pqr of sorts , by hooking the original addmessage function capturing any output your bot makes by searching for "|cffff7d0a<|r|cffffd200PQR|r|cffff7d0a>|r"(your coloured <PQR> text).

the main reason for creating it was too easily debug my rotations in bgs without spamming the hell out of my chat frames in debug mode
the hud basically shows what ive successfully casted, what its trying to cast and weather certain modes are activated.

however making the bot more verbose in debug mode as to what its doing , would allow me to add more functionality...

----------


## onya

> it works by the same thing as it normally would except instead of pqr spamming it at whatever u set ti to (100 ms by default) 
> 
> you press the macro and then it runs through the check list lol
> 
> i must say it works pretty well, but most people want everything automated for them, thats why most people dont use it


ah so instead of just using shift ctrl and alt as modifiers to trigger spells manually you could set up abilities as separate rotations and then bind them to anything. nice.

----------


## diesall

> I've never understood how it works and what you're supposed to do with it.


its the only mode i use pqr in now, as i have my gamepad setup to spam buttons 1,10 when holding them down , my pinky occupies shift,crtl,alt modifiers and my thumb is always on the D-pad. 
i always deselect require combat for auto mode, as the rotation only ever advances if your holding down a button/mashing it


all of my rotations i use ctrl,alt,shift variants of each , for example
roation 1:aoe 
no modifier :aoe that puts emphasis on 1 target ie, a litlle more cleave damage then single target
ctrl modifier: aoe that puts emphasis on 3 targets
shift modifier: aoe emphasis on 4 or more targets
alt modifier: "pop everything go nuts!!" full Burst AOE

my single target rotation example:
no modifier :single target damage
ctrl modifier: make sure i save /save up a reserve of power needed for an ability asap while not compromising my dps, ie. battle rez as dk etc...
shift modifier: burn mode, pops everything <2min cd whenever its off cd
alt modifier: " rotation plus (big burn button)- usually a +3min cd burn tool, tied intelligently into the rotation , and using golem blood potions, tolvir potions etc....

----------


## Xelper

Thanks sheuron, I think I have the issue fixed with the Lua error. Did you put notes in your latest rotations?

I have the final version pretty much ready to go now. Would you like your latest rotations included? Ill be sure to put a link in the main post to give you credit.

*Same goes for anyone else that may have rotations that have been updated for the latest alpha version (see my post a couple pages back).. If you would like to have them included AND they work well (I will not include works in progress) I will include them in the next version upload. You guys have 12-20 hours to submit them.... Id like to release it tomorrow night.*

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Thanks sheuron, I think I have the issue fixed with the Lua error. Did you put notes in your latest rotations?
> 
> I have the final version pretty much ready to go now. Would you like your latest rotations included? Ill be sure to put a link in the main post to give you credit.
> 
> *Same goes for anyone else that may have rotations that have been updated for the latest alpha version (see my post a couple pages back).. If you would like to have them included AND they work well (I will not include works in progress) I will include them in the next version upload. You guys have 12-20 hours to submit them.... Id like to release it tomorrow night.*


so in a sense my DK profile is good to go after i finish writing all the Notes for it and my pally has 12 Hours to be finished  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sheuron

> Thanks sheuron, I think I have the issue fixed with the Lua error. Did you put notes in your latest rotations?
> 
> I have the final version pretty much ready to go now. Would you like your latest rotations included? Ill be sure to put a link in the main post to give you credit.
> 
> *Same goes for anyone else that may have rotations that have been updated for the latest alpha version (see my post a couple pages back).. If you would like to have them included AND they work well (I will not include works in progress) I will include them in the next version upload. You guys have 12-20 hours to submit them.... Id like to release it tomorrow night.*


Yes, all profiles in this link includes latest pqr features
xeron121011PQRProfiles.zip

----------


## garai

I hope everyone knows how awesome job u did making this preciouss little thing out. Doublle chest pound for u guyz.respect

----------


## 8BitSuperHero

Anyone got any updated Aff/Demo lock profiles? 
Been trying to navigate through the pages but it's a pain.

----------


## grayyman

> Anyone got any updated Aff/Demo lock profiles? 
> Been trying to navigate through the pages but it's a pain.


whats wrong with the ones that are on front page. for affli if u add in a ability to set focus w/ shift it works just fine. and demo works great to.

----------


## 8BitSuperHero

Have trouble with them applying BoD to my adds instead of BoA, so it's removing it from the boss. Also popping my Meta and Demon Soul all the time on adds instead of just bosses. Nothing too major. I can work past them, it'd just be nice to have some little tweaks here or there on them to fix this. I'm no profile writer so I dunno what could be done though.

----------


## Tyron1989

Hi Guys, can we add a BM PVP Spec please? been looking for ages for it!

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hi Guys, can we add a BM PVP Spec please? been looking for ages for it!


you'll need to somehow motivate a profile writer who has a hunter than knows how to pvp to do it, a non-pvp hunter just doesn't have the same edge as a pvp one

----------


## Tyron1989

ok i offer a Profile writer a challenge to write a PVP BM Spec Profile + rep for doing it !

----------


## Zongfoo

Can someone in Dev please explain better how Interrupt Mode works? Does it automatically use interrupting spells (like Counterspell) when needed? Or does the ability (like Counterspell) have to be in the rotation list, but coded to interrupt? Or maybe it isn't even what I am thinking at all?? lol

----------


## Hoblerhans

Hey Sheuron...just tried ur up to date profile with the dev-version of PQR.
My hunter only cast misdirection on pet and Hunters mark on dummy(maybe thats the fault) and then does nothing...
any ideas?

----------


## Ninjaderp

I think the PQR-profiles are meant for raiding/dungeons and real targets, and not dummies. Have you tried that?

----------


## Hoblerhans

KK full automated mode works perfect...but when using the smart hotkey cmd (looks "more" human/faster switch to aoe abilities) nothing happens. Even when Require combat mode is disabled.
and p.s....I want bubas dk profile working on 1.13.10000.....WAAAAAAGH^^

Thx^^

----------


## Ninjaderp

Hmm smart hotkey commands? I only use the alt+x and alt+z commands if thats what you mean?

----------


## sheuron

One thing i didnt told before about my profiles. Because the target check prior to attack i needed to include mob names having special behaviour in aggro. By example, if you aré using non english cliente, to maje profile works 100% need to open profile an localize names inside the ability named "offensive spells"

----------


## dklcfr

> KK full automated mode works perfect...but when using the smart hotkey cmd (looks "more" human/faster switch to aoe abilities) nothing happens. Even when Require combat mode is disabled.
> and p.s....I want bubas dk profile working on 1.13.10000.....WAAAAAAGH^^
> 
> Thx^^


Did you enable the manual mode in game, (default is ctrl+alt+shift+p)?

----------


## Hoblerhans

> Hmm smart hotkey commands? I only use the alt+x and alt+z commands if thats what you mean?


smart hotkey cmd is a scriptmacro used by PQR to execute the next step of code.
For example: I rename the small window in the PQR option "bash", then I create a macro /script bash(1) ingame....when I press that macro PQR will perform the next ability in the priolist 1 (mostly the single target profile). Using this gives u the opportunity not to feel completly useless^^.

@sheuron Actually I am using the german client, I will switch client language next time and try again.
@dklcfr Enabling manual mode doesnt change a thing. Smart hotkey cmd works...but only when the target is in comabt (regardless if "combat is required" beeing switched off or not)

----------


## dklcfr

I'm probably wrong but for me, when i try using the smart Hotkey thing, i press the macro ingame nothing happens, i hit ctrl+alt+shift+p "Manual rotation mode enabled" is displayed in chat then hitting the macro works.

also @Bu_Ba any chance of updating your warrior arms pve profile to stance dance? or point me in the direction of how i could edit it myself.

----------


## tripodz

And still no 1 have been banned for this  :Smile: ? im starting to wonder if i should try it .

----------


## kickmydog

> ok i offer a Profile writer a challenge to write a PVP BM Spec Profile + rep for doing it !


Here is my hunter one. I really hate all the out of combat stuff that Sheuron uses in his. Mostly because hunter's don't need it, and breaks when fighting mobs that are not agressive like Rhyloth's feet, Amani hatchers stuff like that.

Anyway included are my MM pvp profile and BM pvp profile. Some of the coding for the abilities and stuff has been taken from Sheuron, Xelper and others who have contributed to answering some of the questions I have had on this thread.

Included

MM PVE - rapid fire
MM PVE - no rapid fire
SV PVE
BM PVE
BM PVP

The main difference between the pvp BM and pve BM is BW is used on cooldown rather than waiting for 5 stacks of frenzy, generally in pvp you just do not have the time to wait for that.

Abilities


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><HUNTER><Ability><Name>SV: Explosive Shot</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>53301</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>All: Multi-Shot</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>2643</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>All: Kill Shot</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>53351</SpellID><Actions>/cast Rabid</Actions><Lua>local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
if unithealth &amp;lt;= 20 then 
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>BM: Kill Command</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>34026</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if IsSpellInRange(&amp;quot;Growl&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;pet&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == 1 then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>All: Serpent Sting</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1978</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local ssDebuff = UnitAura(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Serpent Sting&amp;quot;, nil, &amp;quot;PLAYER|HARMFUL&amp;quot;)
if ssDebuff == nil and UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) &amp;gt; 100000 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>15000</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>BM: Arcane Shot</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>3044</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _, _, _, KCcost = GetSpellInfo(34026)
local _, _, _, ArScost = GetSpellInfo(3044)
local totalCost = (KCcost + ArScost)
			
if UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) &amp;gt;= totalCost then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>BM: Cobra Shot</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>77767</SpellID><Actions>/cast Rabid</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>BM: Bestial Wrath</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>19574</SpellID><Actions>/cast Rabid|/cast Call of the Wild|/cast Blood Fury</Actions><Lua>local _, _, _, FrenzyCount = UnitBuff(&amp;quot;pet&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Frenzy Effect&amp;quot;)

if FrenzyCount == 5 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>BM: Focus Fire</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>82692</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _, _, _, FrenzyCount = UnitBuff(&amp;quot;pet&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Frenzy Effect&amp;quot;)
local hasTbw = UnitAura(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;The Beast Within&amp;quot;)

if FrenzyCount ~= nil then
	if FrenzyCount == 5 and hasTbw == nil then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>BM: Rapid Fire</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>3045</SpellID><Actions>/cast Rabid|/cast Call of the Wild|/cast Blood Fury</Actions><Lua>local hasTbw = UnitAura(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;The Beast Within&amp;quot;)

if hasTbw == nil  then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>BM: Fervor</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>82726</SpellID><Actions>/cast arcane torrent</Actions><Lua>local myFocus = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100

if myFocus &amp;lt;= 45 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>SV: Arcane Shot</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>3044</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local sLnL, _, _, countLnL = UnitBuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Lock and Load&amp;quot;)
local _, _, _, esCost = GetSpellInfo(53301)
local esStart, esDuration, esEnabled = GetSpellCooldown(53301)
local esCooldown = (esStart + esDuration - GetTime())
local baStart, baDuration, baEnabled = GetSpellCooldown(3674)
local baCooldown = (baStart + baDuration - GetTime())
			
local _, _, _, asCost = GetSpellInfo(3044)
			
if sLnL ~= nil then
	if countLnL == 1 then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>SV: Black Arrow</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>3674</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _, _, _, esCost = GetSpellInfo(53301)
local esStart, esDuration, esEnabled = GetSpellCooldown(53301)
local esCooldown = (esStart + esDuration - GetTime())
local _, _, _, baCost = GetSpellInfo(3674)
				
if UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) &amp;gt; (baCost + esCost) - (esCooldown * 6) then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>SV: Cobra Shot</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>77767</SpellID><Actions>/cast Lifeblood|/cast Blood Fury|/cast Rabid</Actions><Lua>local _, _, _, EScost = GetSpellInfo(53301)
if UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) &amp;lt; EScost then
	return true
else
	local ESstart, ESduration, ESenabled = GetSpellCooldown(53301);
	local EScooldown = (ESstart + ESduration - GetTime())
	if EScooldown &amp;lt; 0.7 then
		return false
	else
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>SV: Steady Shot</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>56641</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _, _, _, EScost = GetSpellInfo(53301)
if UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) &amp;lt; EScost then
	return true
else
	local ESstart, ESduration, ESenabled = GetSpellCooldown(53301);
	local EScooldown = (ESstart + ESduration - GetTime())
	if EScooldown &amp;lt; 0.7 then
		return false
	else
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>All: Hunter&amp;apos;s Mark</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1130</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>--code by kickmydog
local hmDebuff = UnitAura(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Hunter&amp;apos;s Mark&amp;quot;, nil, &amp;quot;PLAYER|HARMFUL&amp;quot;)
if hmDebuff == nil then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>15000</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>All: Aspect of the Fox</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>82661</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local FoxBuff = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 82661)
if PQR_IsMoving(1) == true and FoxBuff == nil and UnitExists(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>All: Aspect of the Hawk</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>13165</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local HawkBuff = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 13165)
if PQR_IsMoving(1) == false and HawkBuff == nil and UnitExists(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Ma: Steady Shot</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>56641</SpellID><Actions>/cast !auto shot|/use 10|/cast Rabid|/cast Lifeblood|/cast Blood Fury</Actions><Lua>if UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) &amp;lt; 40 then reloadphase = 1 end
if UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) &amp;gt; 60 then reloadphase = nil end

if reloadphase then return true end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Ma: Arcane Shot</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>3044</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local myFocus = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

if myFocus &amp;gt; 58 then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Ma: Chimera Shot</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>53209</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Ma: Aimed shot!</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions>/cast Aimed Shot!</Actions><Lua>local fire = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;82926&amp;quot;)

if fire ~= nil then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Ma: Rapid Fire</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>3045</SpellID><Actions>/cast Call of the Wild</Actions><Lua>_,_,_,_,_,_,casttime = GetSpellInfo(19434)

if UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;3045&amp;quot;) == nil and casttime &amp;gt; 1800 then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Ma: Aimed Shot</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>19434</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local myFocus = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)
local unitHp = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
_,_,_,_,_,_,casttime = GetSpellInfo(19434)

if myFocus &amp;gt;= 60 and PQR_IsMoving(1) == false then
  if casttime &amp;lt; 1800 or unitHp &amp;gt;= 90 then
    return true
  end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Ma; Readiness</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>23989</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local RFstart, RFduration, RFenabled = GetSpellCooldown(3045)
local CSstart, CSduration, CSenabled = GetSpellCooldown(53209)

if RFstart + RFduration - GetTime() &amp;gt; 30 and CSstart + CSduration - GetTime() &amp;gt; 7 then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>All: Misdirection</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>34477</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local InParty = GetNumPartyMembers()
if InParty &amp;gt; 0 and UnitInRaid(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) == nil then
  for i = 1, InParty, 1 do
  local member = &amp;quot;party&amp;quot;..tostring(i)
  if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == &amp;quot;TANK&amp;quot; and UnitThreatSituation(member,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) ~= 3 then
    CastSpellByName(&amp;quot;Misdirection&amp;quot;)
    SpellTargetUnit(member)
    end
  end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Focus</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Ma: Multi-Shot</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>2643</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local myFocus = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

if myFocus &amp;gt; 58 then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>All: Raptor Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>2973</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if IsSpellInRange(&amp;quot;Raptor Strike&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == 1 then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>All: Tranquilizing Shot</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>19801</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local i = 1
local buff,_,_,_,bufftype = UnitBuff(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, i)
while buff do
  if bufftype == &amp;quot;Magic&amp;quot; or buff == &amp;quot;Enrage&amp;quot; then
    return true
  end
  i = i + 1;
  buff,_,_,_,bufftype = UnitBuff(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, i)
end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>All: Concussive Shot</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5116</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>BM: Bestial Wrath (PVP</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>19574</SpellID><Actions>/cast Rabid|/cast Call of the Wild|/cast Blood Fury</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Ma: Steady Shot (old)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>56641</SpellID><Actions>/cast !auto shot|/use 10|/cast Rabid|/cast Lifeblood|/cast Blood Fury|/petcast Fire Breath</Actions><Lua>local myFocus = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

if myFocus &amp;lt; 70 then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>TANK AUTOTARGET</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if GetNumPartyMembers() &amp;gt; 0 and UnitInRaid(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) == nil then

local heisthetank = nil

for i = 1, GetNumPartyMembers(), 1 do
  if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(&amp;quot;party&amp;quot;..tostring(i)) == &amp;quot;TANK&amp;quot; then heisthetank = &amp;quot;party&amp;quot;..tostring(i) end
end

if heisthetank and UnitExists(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == nil 
and UnitAffectingCombat(heisthetank) 
and UnitAffectingCombat(heisthetank..&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) 
and UnitIsDead(heisthetank..&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == nil
and UnitCanAttack(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,heisthetank..&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
then TargetUnit(heisthetank..&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) end

end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>PET AUTOTARGET</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if UnitExists(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == nil 
and UnitAffectingCombat(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) 
then TargetUnit(&amp;quot;pettarget&amp;quot;) end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>All: Kill Command (Burning Adrenaline)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>34026</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local badrenaline = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;99060&amp;quot;)

if badrenaline ~= nil and IsSpellInRange(&amp;quot;Growl&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;pet&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == 1 then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Ma: Aimed Shot (Burning Adrenaline)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>19434</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local badrenaline = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;99060&amp;quot;)

if badrenaline ~= nil then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Ma: Chimera Shot (Burning Adrenaline)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>53209</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local badrenaline = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;99060&amp;quot;)

if badrenaline ~= nil then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>All: Wing Clip</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>2974</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if IsSpellInRange(&amp;quot;Wing Clip&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == 1 then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>9000</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability></HUNTER>
```

Rotations


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><HUNTER><Rotation><RotationName>BM: Single Target</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>All: Aspect of the Fox|All: Aspect of the Hawk|All: Hunter&amp;apos;s Mark|BM: Bestial Wrath|All: Serpent Sting|All: Kill Shot|BM: Rapid Fire|BM: Kill Command|BM: Fervor|BM: Focus Fire|BM: Arcane Shot|BM: Cobra Shot</RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>SV: Single Target</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>All: Hunter&amp;apos;s Mark|MM/SV: Rapid Fire|All: Serpent Sting|SV: Explosive Shot|All: Kill Shot|SV: Black Arrow|SV: Arcane Shot|SV: Cobra Shot</RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>Marks: Single Target</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>PET AUTOTARGET|All: Aspect of the Hawk|All: Aspect of the Fox|All: Hunter&amp;apos;s Mark|All: Misdirection|All: Kill Shot|All: Raptor Strike|All: Tranquilizing Shot|Ma: Aimed Shot (Burning Adrenaline)|Ma: Aimed shot!|All: Serpent Sting|Ma: Aimed Shot|Ma: Chimera Shot|Ma: Rapid Fire|Ma; Readiness|Ma: Arcane Shot|Ma: Steady Shot (old)</RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>Marks: AOE</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>PET AUTOTARGET|All: Aspect of the Hawk|All: Aspect of the Fox|All: Misdirection|All: Tranquilizing Shot|All: Kill Shot|Ma: Chimera Shot (Burning Adrenaline)|Ma: Aimed shot!|Ma: Multi-Shot|Ma: Steady Shot</RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>Marks: No Rapid</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>PET AUTOTARGET|All: Aspect of the Fox|All: Aspect of the Hawk|All: Misdirection|All: Hunter&amp;apos;s Mark|All: Kill Shot|Ma: Aimed Shot (Burning Adrenaline)|Ma: Aimed shot!|All: Serpent Sting|Ma: Steady Shot|Ma: Chimera Shot|Ma: Aimed Shot|Ma: Arcane Shot</RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>BM:PVP</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>All: Aspect of the Fox|All: Aspect of the Hawk|All: Concussive Shot|All: Kill Shot|BM: Bestial Wrath (PVP|All: Wing Clip|All: Raptor Strike|All: Hunter&amp;apos;s Mark|BM: Kill Command|All: Serpent Sting|BM: Fervor|BM: Focus Fire|BM: Arcane Shot|BM: Rapid Fire|BM: Cobra Shot</RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>Marks: PVP</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>All: Aspect of the Fox|All: Aspect of the Hawk|All: Hunter&amp;apos;s Mark|All: Concussive Shot|Ma: Aimed shot!|All: Kill Shot|All: Tranquilizing Shot|Ma: Steady Shot|Ma: Chimera Shot|All: Serpent Sting|Ma: Arcane Shot|Ma: Rapid Fire|Ma; Readiness|All: Raptor Strike</RotationList></Rotation></HUNTER>
```

----------


## Tyron1989

> Here is my hunter one. I really hate all the out of combat stuff that Sheuron uses in his. Mostly because hunter's don't need it, and breaks when fighting mobs that are not agressive like Rhyloth's feet, Amani hatchers stuff like that.
> 
> Anyway included are my MM pvp profile and BM pvp profile. Some of the coding for the abilities and stuff has been taken from Sheuron, Xelper and others who have contributed to answering some of the questions I have had on this thread.
> 
> Included
> 
> MM PVE - rapid fire
> MM PVE - no rapid fire
> SV PVE
> ...


you sir are a legand!!

----------


## grayyman

bu ba your pve heals rotation doesnt work for me. it doesnt heal. pvp works awesome though.

----------


## Hoblerhans

@dklcfr right u have to activate "macromode", so i have done. My problem is not getting in combat by hitting the macro. The target has to be in combat already to make the macro work. It casts Mend Pet then Misdirection and...nothing else. Also tried it with the english language pack.

Thx 4 trying to help

----------


## bu_ba_911

> KK full automated mode works perfect...but when using the smart hotkey cmd (looks "more" human/faster switch to aoe abilities) nothing happens. Even when Require combat mode is disabled.
> and p.s....I want bubas dk profile working on 1.13.10000.....WAAAAAAGH^^
> 
> Thx^^


i'm about to submit my DK profile to Xelper after i run my last minute checks on it




> I'm probably wrong but for me, when i try using the smart Hotkey thing, i press the macro ingame nothing happens, i hit ctrl+alt+shift+p "Manual rotation mode enabled" is displayed in chat then hitting the macro works.
> 
> also @Bu_Ba any chance of updating your warrior arms pve profile to stance dance? or point me in the direction of how i could edit it myself.


i honestly am one of the worst warriors you could possibly know, i made the PvE arms off of what Elitist Jerks said was the optimal rotation....

if you want stance switching you'll need to tell me word for word when and what you do exactly  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> bu ba your pve heals rotation doesnt work for me. it doesnt heal. pvp works awesome though.


weird...... i had it healing perfectly for me >.> i tested that one more than pvp this time and couldn't find anything wrong except that in my own personal version i'm removing the mouseover focusing haha

so when you say doesn't heal, do you get lua errors? go you just sit there looking pretty? do you even heal when in combat? (If you have let the rotation determine if you require combat or not checked you shouldn't need to be in combat to heal but something to look at).

----------


## dklcfr

I'm not a great warrior either, lmao.
if anything i would follow something along the lines of this: 
Kerfew's Arms Warrior PVE "Stance-Dance" Macro Guide

from what i can tell berserker stance for everything but rend and overpower.

@hoblerhans is there an ability in your rotation designed for pausing if out of combat?

----------


## bu_ba_911

Updated Death Knight for PQR 1013
--------Download---------
Bubaa_All_Specs_DeathKnight_PQR_1013.zip

Updated some of the mouseover code to my newer style of doing things  :Smile: 
Still works beautifully for me haha

----------


## sheuron

Another minor bug, also related to character switch:

1. Load a character and choose 2 rotations, example, my warrior:
---- Rotation 1, Protection ( i )
---- Rotation 2, Fury ( i )
2. Load another character a choose only 1 rotation, examply my priest:
---- Rotation 1, Holy ( i )
---- Rotation 2, (empty) ( i ) 

Rotation 2 is empty, but still show the ( i ) icon and client crash if click.

----------


## Xelper

PQR 1.1 Released
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR11.zip


*I recommend that the average user does not upgrade until their favorite profiles have been updated for this version.*
*NOTE: To convert older profiles to new profiles you need to rename them in this format: Prefix_CLASS_Abilities.xml and Prefix_CLASS_Rotations.xml*


Included Rotations (Feel free to leave feedback on the quality of included rotations):
-Death Knight by Bubba
-Hunter by kickmydog
-Paladin (Ret) by Xelper
-Paladin (Prot) by Xelper


Sheuron's Profile Pack:
Arcane Mage
Combat Rogue
Frost Mage
Fury Warrior
Holy Priest
Marksman Hunter
Prot Warrior
Sub. Rogue


-NEW: Ability Option: "Perform Before (Lua)"
-NEW: Ability Option: "Perform After (Lua)
-NEW: Rotation Option: "Rotation Notes"
-NEW: Rotation Option: "Combat Requirement"
-NEW: Allow rotations to designate combat requirement, this is the default setting.
-NEW: Lua syntax highlighter.-NEW: Multiple profiles per class.
-NEW: Ability to copy rotations, abilities and profiles.
-BUGFIX: Fixed bug with auto upgrading old profiles (using the old "Self Cast True/False") to new profiles using a Target modifier.

----------


## saga3180

I tried adding buba's holy pally profiles but it didn't work, even if i changed the name.

----------


## Xelper

Give me the link to them.

----------


## saga3180

PvP_PvE_HPally_ALPHA_v0.2.1_TEST.zip
Here you go.

----------


## Xelper

Works for me when I just add Bubba_ in front of the file names.

EDIT: Oh btw Bubba (if you read this), You should delete the Ret and Prot abilities and rotations since I have them included by default... I think you merged your profile with mine when making it. If you think the profile works well enough I will include them in the next version.

----------


## saga3180

Ill give it another try then

----------


## sheuron

Before Perform / After Perform?

----------


## Xelper

Oh yeah, thats a last minute addition...

Basically:
Any Lua code under Before Perform will be performed BEFORE the actions/castspell if it that ability is going to cast.
Any Lua code under After Perform will be performed AFTER the actions/castspell have been sent.. this is not after a cast has been completed or after a channel... this is just directly after the CastSpellByID() / actions.

Small distinction, but there are times when you want to use an item or cast an ability after something else (assuming they dont share a GCD)

EDIT: Also note that the 3 tabs do not share local variables. Im trying to come up with a solution to this to simplify things.

My intention is to eventually make an optional "Timeline" type ingame GUI that shows the next 3 spells that will be cast. To do this I would need to "test" 3 abilities instead of just the next one to be cast then stop. This presents an issue when profiles execute actions inside of the "test" code... so for example:
Ability One - Chimera Shot - Returns true
Ability Two - Trap Launcher (Freezing Trap) - Returns true

the code for Trap Launcher might look like this:
if whatever then CastTrapLauncher, ClickScreen, return true end

Even though we wouldn't want to cast it yet, the simple testing of the function would cause it to cast.

----------


## Tankall

Wow updates on this are fast and furious - I just got v1.013 configured to my liking last night and now 1.1 is out. Gonna have to go through and see about swapping those old profiles into the new version.

Love this program - keep up the great work Xelper!

----------


## saga3180

> How is baba's PVE Holy Paladin profile?


First his name is buba  :Smile: 
Second his profiles are great they work perfectly fine for me in raids

----------


## amustrami

Xelper, Is there a way for the user to switch which button toggles between two rotations? IE, on the warrior profile you have Right Control for tobbling between single and aoe. I prefer left Control.

Love this!

----------


## sheuron

Huh, ermmm, mmmHhhmmm, well, i ll wait till you use it on a live profile to figure how can i use this feature.

---------- Post added at 08:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:20 PM ----------




> Xelper, Is there a way for the user to switch which button toggles between two rotations? IE, on the warrior profile you have Right Control for tobbling between single and aoe. I prefer left Control.
> 
> Love this!


1. Open Ability Editor
2. Choose profile
3. click on "--- defensive spells ---"
4. On second line change the text "IsRightControlKeyDown()" with "IsLeftControlKeyDown()"

----------


## grayyman

```
if IsLeftShiftKeyDown() and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil then
  return true
end
```

 set the target to click and spell id to 43265 andn ow u have a death n decay tht is cast where ur mouse is with shift held down

----------


## tatakau

> I don't play a Shaman, but give this a shot. I'm pretty puzzled by the original code you linked, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local inRange = IsSpellInRange("Hex","focus")
> local _,_,_,MaelstromStacks = UnitBuffID("player", 53817)
> 
> if UnitExists("focus") and UnitIsVisible("focus") and MaelstromStacks == 5 then
> ...


I have taken the hex code by onya I want to hex focus when maelstrom is 5

can anyone help?


most of the time ignores the skill and continues with the rotation

----------


## amustrami

> Huh, ermmm, mmmHhhmmm, well, i ll wait till you use it on a live profile to figure how can i use this feature.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:20 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Open Ability Editor
> 2. Choose profile
> 3. click on "--- defensive spells ---"
> 4. On second line change the text "IsRightControlKeyDown()" with "IsLeftControlKeyDown()"


Thanks Sheuron!

----------


## saga3180

Does anyone have a leveling dk frost porfile?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Works for me when I just add Bubba_ in front of the file names.
> 
> EDIT: Oh btw Bubba (if you read this), You should delete the Ret and Prot abilities and rotations since I have them included by default... I think you merged your profile with mine when making it. If you think the profile works well enough I will include them in the next version.


whoops my bad haha ill double check and make sure it's removed on my next version  :Smile: 

pally is almost finished, got a lot of good responses from people in pms about it, got a couple head scrathers from people as well lol, need to implement about 2-3 more things have them tested then i think it's golden

----------


## michaelsky

the new sub rogue profile seems like it's missing way too much and when i shadow dance it just spams cheap shot

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Does anyone have a leveling dk frost porfile?


remove the spells you don't currently know, they should work still.... i leveled a frost dk like this

----------


## GRB

bu_ba_911 one advice for what i tested so far with the holy paly, use range check more often, so you dont get stuck on same target if you cant judgement them.
Other then that its working fine, and btw gona steal some snips from your code to my resto druid if you allow me.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> bu_ba_911 one advice for what i tested so far with the holy paly, use range check more often, so you dont get stuck on same target if you cant judgement them.
> Other then that its working fine, and btw gona steal some snips from your code to my resto druid if you allow me.


take free rein of any of my code haha, steal whatever you want, i WILL add a range check on judgement, didn't think about that  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## cokx

could someone tell me the code for the rangecheck? ill need it for my dk pvp profile
and a working death pact code, dont know why it doesnt work

local HP = UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player") * 100

if HP < 30 and UnitExists("pet") ~= nil then
return true
end

----------


## Ninjaderp

Anybody with the skills to make a Frostmage PVE profile? They make competitive damage if procs are timed right and all. ^^ 

Here's a good guide for PVE-frostmages if it's to any help: Kuni's Frost Mage PVE Guide

----------


## Blehbot

sheuron I am using your MM profile. I was wondering if you could help me make some changes to the way Rapid fire is being used. I Just cant figure it out or if I can even get it to do what I want it to. I will list the conditions I am looking at for it to be used here is a list.

A. Is the target a Boss (I don't want to waste RFs on Trash I can self cast if I need to on a trash mob)
B. Is the Targets Health Above 80% or below 20% I don't want to use RF on the middle of a boss I want to blow it as soon as I start it and I want to reuse it at the kill stage. (Readiness in its current form should work with this)
C. Is Readiness on cool down and I currently do not have the readiness buff. (This is for a boss where the dps pushes it past the 80% mark before the end of a rapid fire, more of a catch all as I don't really see this being an issue except 5 mans)

I will keep banging my head against this but your input would help me a lot. Do you even think this is a good idea? Thanks for your time.

----------


## outoforder

> the new sub rogue profile seems like it's missing way too much and when i shadow dance it just spams cheap shot


i moved ambush to top of offensive abilities, seems to help

----------


## GRB

> take free rein of any of my code haha, steal whatever you want, i WILL add a range check on judgement, didn't think about that


Also on HolyArena you need to make sure bot will stop use Divine Favor on every cooldown, otherwise the bot will use it not on normal usage, but when you just entered the arena couse the cooldown is reseted.

----------


## Tyron1989

Hey all, 

i've downloaded Bobbas Deathknight profiles and currently standing here on a dummy it's not working at all. i've removed all the spells i dont have and just left the ones i have currently but it just wont start. it will however use chains of ice when i hold alt so it does work just not starting the rotation on a dummy. im going to try it on a mob

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Also on HolyArena you need to make sure bot will stop use Divine Favor on every cooldown, otherwise the bot will use it not on normal usage, but when you just entered the arena couse the cooldown is reseted.


yea that's a known bug  :Stick Out Tongue:  idk if you looked at the coding for it, but it shouldn't be doing that right now XD

i literally copied my old code letter for letter when it started giving me issues and it still does that, going to have to get creative i think

----------


## Ninjaderp

Xelper the new version kicks ass, I love it! 8D Awesome that you just gotta press ctrl to switch to AOE/other rotation. +rep

----------


## onya

> updated interrupt ability should do the trick:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> -- interupts: Mind Freeze:47528, Skull Bash: cat:80965 Bear:80964, Rebuke:96231, Kick:1766, Pummel:6552, Counterspell:2139,
> local int = 47528
> local intn = "Mind Freeze"
> local Ss,Sd = GetSpellCooldown(int)
> ...


i'd add in chain heal and domesticate for ZA

----------


## kickmydog

> could someone tell me the code for the rangecheck? ill need it for my dk pvp profile
> and a working death pact code, dont know why it doesnt work
> 
> local HP = UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player") * 100
> 
> if HP < 30 and UnitExists("pet") ~= nil then
> return true
> end


Here is an example of the range check for spells that I use.



```
if IsSpellInRange("Growl","pet","target") == 1 then
  return true
end
```

----------


## Debordes

Buba, not sure if I am doing something wrong, but your Holy PvP profile only casts judgement when I target an enemy, it does not doing it automatically like you said it would, or maybe I read you wrong.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Buba, not sure if I am doing something wrong, but your Holy PvP profile only casts judgement when I target an enemy, it does not doing it automatically like you said it would, or maybe I read you wrong.


there may be an issue with the pvp one, i still need to look into it.......

----------


## saga3180

> remove the spells you don't currently know, they should work still.... i leveled a frost dk like this



I tryed doing this but it still doesnt cast the ones i have

----------


## imdasandman

anyway that the forum admin can create a sub forum for this program with additional sub-forums under it for each specific class? wading through 144 pages of comments is getting taxing  :Stick Out Tongue:  just a suggestion

----------


## outoforder

> anyway that the forum admin can create a sub forum for this program with additional sub-forums under it for each specific class? wading through 144 pages of comments is getting taxing  just a suggestion


good idea, forum search engines aren't the best

----------


## sheuron

Anyone know a way to automation the choose of a charracter on selecction screen?

Next week start "Hallow's End" event. Was thinking a way to:

1. Log each hour
2. Use PQR to get Tricks or Treat
3. Logout till next hour

 :Big Grin:

----------


## dyer678

gonna suggest again that profile writers look into using SVN. Then the author's SVN can be linked on front page. Will save a lot of browsing through pages and pages of posts.

----------


## bu_ba_911

an un-official pally update (i did not test a SINGLE thing that i changed haha, use at your own risk)

+

a lil extra surprise with my current project XD

Updated_Bubba_Profiles.zip

----------


## ~Unknown~

> gonna suggest again that profile writers look into using SVN. Then the author's SVN can be linked on front page. Will save a lot of browsing through pages and pages of posts.


This is most likely the best route. This or they organize it better it some manner. Aka only edit their single post.

----------


## Piep

> Anyone know a way to automation the choose of a charracter on selecction screen?
> 
> Next week start "Hallow's End" event. Was thinking a way to:
> 
> 1. Log each hour
> 2. Use PQR to get Tricks or Treat
> 3. Logout till next hour


Auto-it can do that easy

----------


## bu_ba_911

bubba-pqr-profiles - My Profiles for PQR - Google Project Hosting

im not going to be uploading every profile to the Download section.... I'm to lazy for that lol

however i will update the Source every time i make a change to my profiles, I will probably later on add a section for my testing profiles, so people can be on the cutting edge (if not broken) of my profiles haha

if you know how to use svn checkout this will probably be the easiest way. 

Again let me repeat i will NOT be uploading each individual update to the Downloads section. You must go to Source and Browse and then Trunk to see all my changes (Complex but w/e, not my problem or fault lol)

I will continue to upload to Mediafire, because that's a simple drag and drop  :Smile:

----------


## Sheepmoon

I signed up just to say many thanks to Xhelper for this fantastic program. Also thanks to all the profile writers specifically Mentally, Sheuron and Buba.

Sheuron I have a couple of questions for you. I have been using your frost mage pvp profile in normal random bg's just for fun. Everything seems to work perfectly except it never blinks for me. I looked at the code to see when it is trying to use it and I guess it is meant to blink away after any stuns? Not sure what the problem is but it never does blink.

Also just a suggestion you could make it blink as you come out of Ice block.

Final thing I was hoping maybe you could help me with. I have a basic understanding of the code and I have made slight changes to many of the profiles and added new things, but usually only simple functions. I have been trying to do a more complex function but I can not figure out how to do it. I play a gnome with the racial ability Escape Artist which will remove any slows or snares. I am trying to make it automatically cast Escape Artist in pvp situations where I am slowed or snared from abilities like these :

Mage: Frostbolt, Slow, FFB
Warlock: Nightmare
Warrior: Hamstring
Rogue: Crippling poison, waylay.
Druid: Infected Wounds, Entangling roots.
Shaman: Frost shock
Death Knight: Chains of ice, Chilblains.

Any help you could give would be greatly appreciated.  :Smile:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I signed up just to say many thanks to Xhelper for this fantastic program. Also thanks to all the profile writers specifically Mentally, Sheuron and Buba.
> 
> Sheuron I have a couple of questions for you. I have been using your frost mage pvp profile in normal random bg's just for fun. Everything seems to work perfectly except it never blinks for me. I looked at the code to see when it is trying to use it and I guess it is meant to blink away after any stuns? Not sure what the problem is but it never does blink.
> 
> Also just a suggestion you could make it blink as you come out of Ice block.
> 
> Final thing I was hoping maybe you could help me with. I have a basic understanding of the code and I have made slight changes to many of the profiles and added new things, but usually only simple functions. I have been trying to do a more complex function but I can not figure out how to do it. I play a gnome with the racial ability Escape Artist which will remove any slows or snares. I am trying to make it automatically cast Escape Artist in pvp situations where I am slowed or snared from abilities like these :
> 
> Mage: Frostbolt, Slow, FFB
> ...


look at my Hand of Freedom ability i coded for Paladin (i think it was sheuron i stole it from anyways), but you can just edit the list of movement impairing effects i already have in there. add in the spell id for escape artist and be on your way  :Smile:

----------


## Sheepmoon

Oh thats awesome thanks I am sure I can make that work. I never used your pally profile so I wasn't aware it had such a feature.

Now if someone can work out why blink is not working in sheurons frost mage pvp profile I think it would be perfect then. :P

----------


## rages4calm

New version to PTR, could we get a new offset please.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> bubba-pqr-profiles - My Profiles for PQR - Google Project Hosting
> 
> im not going to be uploading every profile to the Download section.... I'm to lazy for that lol
> 
> however i will update the Source every time i make a change to my profiles, I will probably later on add a section for my testing profiles, so people can be on the cutting edge (if not broken) of my profiles haha
> 
> if you know how to use svn checkout this will probably be the easiest way. 
> 
> Again let me repeat i will NOT be uploading each individual update to the Downloads section. You must go to Source and Browse and then Trunk to see all my changes (Complex but w/e, not my problem or fault lol)
> ...


Sorry for quoting myself, but the more and more I look into what I can do here, the more I want to make this my main way to share my profiles with you all.

If you have any issues or bugs with my profiles, you can post on that website and it guides you into giving a proper bug report for me to debug. It also saves me Inbox space, and doesn't flood this forum with issues and requests. You can request new features for existing profiles on there pretty easily, and you can also ask for assistance easily there. Both without clogging up this forum. Please help me and this thread out by doing so  :Smile:

----------


## Progod

It might be an idea to have a PQR one in general bu_ba911, since all profiles can be prefixed with the author, though the main profile writers seem to have there own classes  :Smile: . Like simulationcraft - World of Warcraft DPS Simulator - Google Project Hosting its much better to have a decent tracking system.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> It might be an idea to have a PQR one in general bu_ba911, since all profiles can be prefixed with the author, though the main profile writers seem to have there own classes . Like simulationcraft - World of Warcraft DPS Simulator - Google Project Hosting its much better to have a decent tracking system.


well if a couple of the other profile writers pm me, we can setup a single google code for profiles where we can all individually commit our own profiles into seperate folders....

----------


## R4g4t0kk

Anyone who could implement this into the bot for me? I am kind of stuck....

#	action,conditions
0	flask,type=draconic_mind
1	food,type=seafood_magnifique_feast
2	fortitude
3	inner_fire
4	shadow_form
5	vampiric_embrace
6	snapshot_stats
7	use_item,name=soul_casket
8	volcanic_potion,if=!in_combat
9	volcanic_potion,if=buff.bloodlust.react|target.time_to_die<=40
A	mind_blast
B	berserking
C	shadow_word_pain,if=(!ticking|dot.shadow_word_pain.remains<gcd+0.5)&miss_react
D	devouring_plague,if=(!ticking|dot.devouring_plague.remains<gcd+1.0)&miss_react
E	stop_moving,health_percentage<=25,if=cooldown.shadow_word_death.remains>=0.2|dot .vampiric_touch.remains<cast_time+2.5
F	vampiric_touch,if=(!ticking|dot.vampiric_touch.remains<cast_time+2.5)&miss_react
G	archangel,if=buff.dark_evangelism.stack>=5&dot.vampiric_touch.remains>5&dot.devo uring_plague.remains>5
H	start_moving,health_percentage<=25,if=cooldown.shadow_word_death.remains<=0.1
I	shadow_word_death,health_percentage<=25
J	shadow_fiend
K	shadow_word_death,if=mana_pct<10
L	mind_flay
M	shadow_word_death,moving=1
N	devouring_plague,moving=1,if=mana_pct>10
O	dispersion

----------


## illwillx12

Thank you very much, making leveling my prot pally alot simpler.

----------


## Ninjaderp

How do I work with finding offsets? There has been a patch on the PTR recenly so I'd have to update the offsets to make PQR once again work with it.

----------


## Kaolla

> Anyone who could implement this into the bot for me? I am kind of stuck....
> 
> # action,conditions
> 0 flask,type=draconic_mind
> 1 food,type=seafood_magnifique_feast
> 2 fortitude
> 3 inner_fire
> 4 shadow_form
> 5 vampiric_embrace
> ...


There is already a very good shadowpriest profile.

----------


## Sheepmoon

> Anyone who could implement this into the bot for me? I am kind of stuck....


There is already a very good shadow priest profile available.

----------


## Xelper

I just reuploaded with the old warlock profiles included. I also included offsets for 14849 (PTR).

Or you can download the XML and copy it to the folder with the others:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/Offsets_14849.xml

----------


## lostwalker

Need an updated PvE Shadow Priest Profile. =)

----------


## thenthelies

Seems unsafe, lol.

----------


## illwillx12

Is there a mut rogue pve one? can't find it in exe

----------


## thenthelies

Thinking of making a pro mage cc, anyone got LUA strings?

----------


## paveley

I just love this, could easily pay more then i do for Wow each month for this, i will send you an donation once my paycheck comes in next week Xelp, and to you profile makers....keep up the awesome work you guys, some truly amazing stuff you made.

----------


## bu_ba_911

updated the Holy Pally xml's on my google code source section, will be updating links to them soon as well

----------


## Tyron1989

Hi guys can someone link me a Shammy Restro PVP profile? been looking on here for an hour now and cant find one.

----------


## sepehr123

Hi Guys . Is there any Profile for Druid Boomkin PVE ?

----------


## Kaolla

> Need an updated PvE Shadow Priest Profile. =)


Do we honestly? Mentally already made a very good profile, and I had no problem doing great DPS with it immediately. I've tweaked it since then for personal preference, but by-and-large I think Mentally did an incredible job. Why remake the wheel?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Do we honestly? Mentally already made a very good profile, and I had no problem doing great DPS with it immediately. I've tweaked it since then for personal preference, but by-and-large I think Mentally did an incredible job. Why remake the wheel?


i think the issue is, they don't know how to add Mentally_ in front of the ability and rotation file to make it work with the new one

----------


## phantom325

Thank you so much for this, my DPS shot up, as I'm a Ret Paladin, and I'm just not fast enough to manage everything at the same time, being a clicker and all. This has increased my DPS from about 11k - 15k. Thanks a bunch!

----------


## saga3180

> updated the Holy Pally xml's on my google code source section, will be updating links to them soon as well


Think you could make me a level 64 dk profile?
Im really no good at editing them

----------


## sepehr123

> Haven't seen a Resto rotation yet, just Balanced and Feral Cat


 Hi m8 . Im folowing for one good Balance Profile . can u show it to me plz ?
Thanks

----------


## noxim

Hello I tried your BM profile and i can't seem to get Kill command to work any ideas?

thanks




> Here is my hunter one. I really hate all the out of combat stuff that Sheuron uses in his. Mostly because hunter's don't need it, and breaks when fighting mobs that are not agressive like Rhyloth's feet, Amani hatchers stuff like that.
> 
> Anyway included are my MM pvp profile and BM pvp profile. Some of the coding for the abilities and stuff has been taken from Sheuron, Xelper and others who have contributed to answering some of the questions I have had on this thread.
> 
> Included
> 
> MM PVE - rapid fire
> MM PVE - no rapid fire
> SV PVE
> ...

----------


## sheuron

> Think you could make me a level 64 dk profile?
> Im really no good at editing them


I was about to write a level 64 dk profile, but suddenly i level up and lost the chance to test it  :Big Grin:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I was about to write a level 64 dk profile, but suddenly i level up and lost the chance to test it


haha yea that's where im at.... but i just don't know what skills thye have and whats best priority at 64 XD

----------


## googlebee

Did someone redo the Apparatus of Khaz'goroth useage? The one from Gorthok and the Dk profiles will stop the rotation until the trinket is off cooldown.

or should it not be set at the top of priority?



```
local buff,_,_,TPCount = UnitAura("player","Titanic Power")
local CD = GetItemCooldown("68972")

if buff ~= nil then
    if CD ~= true and TPCount == 5 and UnitHealth("target") >= 300000 then
        return true
    end
end
```

In the actions Box i have it set to /use 14 - spell id 0 - target player.

Any help greatly appreciated. its wracking my brain.

----------


## dyer678

> Did someone redo the Apparatus of Khaz'goroth useage? The one from Gorthok and the Dk profiles will stop the rotation until the trinket is off cooldown.
> 
> or should it not be set at the top of priority?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local buff,_,_,TPCount = UnitAura("player","Titanic Power")
> local CD = GetItemCooldown("68972")
> ...




Bu_Ba's profiles have the trinket at the 2nd to bottom of list.

----------


## saga3180

> haha yea that's where im at.... but i just don't know what skills thye have and whats best priority at 64 XD


Hahaha i edited bubbas and works great now for my dk

----------


## googlebee

> Bu_Ba's profiles have the trinket at the 2nd to bottom of list.


Oh so making it second to last in priority should fix it? Ill give it a shot, thanks.

----------


## vitriol

> Did someone redo the Apparatus of Khaz'goroth useage? The one from Gorthok and the Dk profiles will stop the rotation until the trinket is off cooldown.
> 
> or should it not be set at the top of priority?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local buff,_,_,TPCount = UnitAura("player","Titanic Power")
> local CD = GetItemCooldown("68972")
> ...


I rewrote Bu_Ba's profiles for the Apparatus of Kazgaroth now they work fine. Apparatus of Kazgaroth located in slot 14. 


Apparatus of Khaz'goroth 
/use 14 should be removed


```
local _,_,_,count = UnitBuffID("player",96923)
if count == 5 and GetInventoryItemCooldown("player",14) == 0 and UnitHealth("target") >= 300000 then UseInventoryItem(14) end
```

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I rewrote Bu_Ba's profiles for the Apparatus of Kazgaroth and Essence of the Eternal Flame now they work fine. Apparatus of Kazgaroth located in slot 14 and the Essence of the Eternal Flame in the slot 13.
> 
> F - Apparatus of Khaz'goroth
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local _,_,_,count = UnitBuffID("player",96923)
> if count == 5 and GetInventoryItemCooldown("player",14) == 0 and UnitHealth("target") >= 300000 then UseInventoryItem(14) end
> ...


Frost Spec is 90% Diesal's work and not mine. I just fixed some skills

if that above works ill throw it in, in place of whats currently in for that trinket haha

----------


## Sheepmoon

Buba I tried your holy pally profiles and am having some trouble with them. It may be the way I am using it or something. I find that it gets stuck trying to judge when you have no target selected or if the target goes out of range. When it does this it will not cast any heals but it will still cast other non healing spells like hand of freedom etc....

Am I supposed to keep an enemy targeted and in range at all times for this to work or is there something else I am missing?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Buba I tried your holy pally profiles and am having some trouble with them. It may be the way I am using it or something. I find that it gets stuck trying to judge when you have no target selected or if the target goes out of range. When it does this it will not cast any heals but it will still cast other non healing spells like hand of freedom etc....
> 
> Am I supposed to keep an enemy targeted and in range at all times for this to work or is there something else I am missing?


which profile? and simple answer, no

----------


## GRB

> updated the Holy Pally xml's on my google code source section, will be updating links to them soon as well


Still the one you pm'ed me "the alpha" is working better, even without the range checks...

Its faster to cast and to look for ppl around you that need heals.

---------- Post added at 09:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 AM ----------




> Buba I tried your holy pally profiles and am having some trouble with them. It may be the way I am using it or something. I find that it gets stuck trying to judge when you have no target selected or if the target goes out of range. When it does this it will not cast any heals but it will still cast other non healing spells like hand of freedom etc....
> 
> Am I supposed to keep an enemy targeted and in range at all times for this to work or is there something else I am missing?


Simple dont have a target selected, unless ur on top of it, and ur hiting him with ur weapon.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Still the one you pm'ed me "the alpha" is working better, even without the range checks...
> 
> Its faster to cast and to look for ppl around you that need heals.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Simple dont have a target selected, unless ur on top of it, and ur hiting him with ur weapon.


ugh issues like this baffle me because I just healed an entire raid before these were posted and didn't see any major flaws in it at all.... I have my abilityt mms check crap thing down to 70 mms.... idk if that makes any life changing changes but that's what i use.... other than that, i can't think of a single thing that would make it slow down..... I may rewrite the judgement code entirely, and bring it back to my initial idea of how to make it cast............

ugh.... Also for those having issues with my profiles please use the google code issue tracker to tell me about them. It will save pages upon pages of responses. And put all the information on a single page for people having the same issues as you....

I will try and work on this tomorrow when i'm not so brain dead....

I tested Arena and PvE this week and didn't run into any head scratchers myself. Arena was healing like a beast..... PvE didn't let anyone die...... UGH I'll look into it like i said.......

Please use the google code Issue Tracker for all futures problems. Thank You  :Smile:

----------


## paveley

Hey Bubba, great work on the profiles mate....but i also ran into some issues with the pve profile. It got stuck at random times, althou it seem to happen more often when more then 3 ppl needed a heal, then it just casted Holy Radiance then does nothing and ppl die, this happened in a 5 man HC many times, i swithced to the pvp profile and that one worked flawless. It didn't seem to have anything to do with Judgement either as i was well in range.




*edit* and i will use the goggle site in the future

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

the holy pally profiles pve/pvp are amazing. me and bubba have done extensive testing, in 2v2, 3v3 arena @ 2k+ mmr, and i top heals in every raid for pve, in shit gear.

i haven't had an error or any issues yet, and i play 24/7 lol.

----------


## kickmydog

> Hello I tried your BM profile and i can't seem to get Kill command to work any ideas?
> 
> thanks


It works fine for me, so you might need to be a little more specific. Make sure your pet is in range, if the pet is not in range it won't kill command.

----------


## trulygangster

16-24 noone died under my watch so far so good and judgement works for me..will keep testing as i level. btw thanks bubba! XD

----------


## Sheepmoon

> which profile? and simple answer, no


I tried all 3 they all did the same thing.




> Simple dont have a target selected, unless ur on top of it, and ur hiting him with ur weapon.


If there is nothing for it to judge then it doesn't do anything. The only time it works is if a target is selected and in range.
I am sure it's not meant to work like that which is why I am asking if there is something I am missing or for some reason these profiles simply don't work for me for some reason?

I understand it works well for others I just can't work out why it doesn't work for me. I will test again but I already spent a few hours trying to get it to work trying different things.

---------- Post added 10-16-2011 at 12:00 AM ---------- Previous post was 10-15-2011 at 11:23 PM ----------

Ok I kinda feel stupid now. I don't know how or why but I tried it again and the holy profile works just fine.

Actually its god mode. Excellent work Buba.

----------


## ticklets

Hey Bubba, I know you told us to report bugs before on your site, but I am not sure if this is a bug or not.

It gives me a "error in code blabla on line so and so" whenever I try to open PQR, I think I am probably using the wrong version. Which version did you code your holy paly profiles for? I will try that version out, and if it still doesn't work, I will post the exact error on your site.

Regards.

----------


## Tyron1989

Hi all,

can anyone point me in the direction of a DeathKnight Blood PVP Profile? + rep if someone can =/ been looking for ages!

----------


## Cookie799

Auto target on all would be cool

----------


## Xelper

> Hey Bubba, I know you told us to report bugs before on your site, but I am not sure if this is a bug or not.
> 
> It gives me a "error in code blabla on line so and so" whenever I try to open PQR, I think I am probably using the wrong version. Which version did you code your holy paly profiles for? I will try that version out, and if it still doesn't work, I will post the exact error on your site.
> 
> Regards.


Just download the latest version. It is backwards compatible with all old version XMLs.

----------


## dklcfr

Has anyone got/working on a balance druid profile? The link is dead for the one linked by Sheuron way back by Schranz and i didn't see any others when i skimmed through the search results.

----------


## ticklets

> Just download the latest version. It is backwards compatible with all old version XMLs.


I tried that just now, I deleted the whole folder and redownloaded everything, this is the error I get:



```
See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.Xml.XmlException: The 'link' start tag on line 45 position 3 does not match the end tag of 'head'. Line 119, position 3.
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Throw(Exception e)
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Throw(String res, String[] args)
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.ThrowTagMismatch(NodeData startTag)
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.ParseEndElement()
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.ParseElementContent()
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Read()
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReader.Read()
   at eval_e.eval_g(String A_0)
   at PriorityQueueRotation.frmMain.LoadClass(String strClass)
   at PriorityQueueRotation.frmMain.eval_ap(Object A_0, EventArgs A_1)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnLoad(EventArgs e)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnCreateControl()
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl(Boolean fIgnoreVisible)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl()
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.ScrollableControl.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Form.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Form.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)


************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.239 (RTMGDR.030319-2300)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v4.0.30319/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
PriorityQueueRotation
    Assembly Version: 1.1.0.0
    Win32 Version: 1.1
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/***/Desktop/pve/PriorityQueueRotation.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.235 built by: RTMGDR
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 built by: RTMRel
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
System
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.236 built by: RTMGDR
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.233 built by: RTMGDR
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------
BlackMagic
    Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/***/Desktop/pve/BlackMagic.DLL
----------------------------------------
fasmdll_managed
    Assembly Version: 1.0.3262.20709
    Win32 Version: 
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/***/Desktop/pve/fasmdll_managed.DLL
----------------------------------------
msvcm90
    Assembly Version: 9.0.30729.6161
    Win32 Version: 9.00.30729.6161
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/WinSxS/x86_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_none_50934f2ebcb7eb57/msvcm90.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
    <system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.
```

----------


## 22alec22

i love the new update! Amazing job! Definitely my favorite program ever made for WoW.

----------


## samuraii99

Can anyone do a demo warlock?

----------


## Ninjaderp

hmm, what code would I need to put in abilities to make it use apparatus-trinket each time it reached 5 stacks and is off cooldown?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Can anyone do a demo warlock?


take the old Warlock profiles and add Xelper_ to the front of them. Works like a charm

----------


## samuraii99

> take the old Warlock profiles and add Xelper_ to the front of them. Works like a charm


Actually they are gone, link to download are dead, and i werent lucky enough to be here when it was up.
I spent like 40 mins scrolling fast thru this thread but couldnt find 1. If you could be nice to put them up again`?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Why does it automatically use the trinkets on warrior-profile? I dont want that, my apparatus :-(

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Actually they are gone, link to download are dead, and i werent lucky enough to be here when it was up.
> I spent like 40 mins scrolling fast thru this thread but couldnt find 1. If you could be nice to put them up again`?


added it to my SVN on google code, just Go to Source -> Browse -> Warlock and you should see the XML files.

----------


## ilikepvp

Can anyone update the arms pvp profile?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Why does it automatically use the trinkets on warrior-profile? I dont want that, my apparatus :-(


one or more of the abilities probably have /use 13 and /use 14 in the Run portion, delete these and it wont auto-use trinkets

----------


## Untouchablekill

So while on my hunter I am using kickmydog's BM Single target profile and it won't cast Kill Command any reason why it wont?

----------


## samuraii99

> added it to my SVN on google code, just Go to Source -> Browse -> Warlock and you should see the XML files.


You sir are too kind, much apreciated  :Smile:

----------


## tatakau

after this Return of the MMR Exploits and the Interrupt Hacks | Hydramist can we expect blizzard's eye on us?

----------


## phantom325

> after this Return of the MMR Exploits and the Interrupt Hacks | Hydramist can we expect blizzard's eye on us?


I think Blizzard was mainly focused on the PvP section of the game there, and people having hacks that auto-interrupted any spell they cast. Besides, that was posted over a month ago, so probably nothing to worry about.

----------


## thenthelies

I'm sure they will tataku, in PvE this has the potential to do the perfect mathematical rotation without failing and allowing you to never take your eyes off mechanics, a reverse 'tunnel vision'. I'm sure a full proof PvP lua script is possible with this as well, you could run it and be at the skill level of a 2.8k player, albeit will take long to release because of all the variables.

That being said, like it was said earlier a perma ban is not likely from this. It's not gaining you gold or screwing over other players (although PvP useage may be another story.) so in the end a 3 day ban is more likely, when/if they start enforcing it.

----------


## eemuman

Only exceptions to that I'd think would be the bleeding edge progression kills, those are more often than not moderated and have quite strict rules enforced.
Also, now that you've already used this I wouldn't stop using, even if they decide to ban all users, they've been logging "us" to get as much people as possible..


Also thank you for the program! And the scripts too! I was just wondering if it's possible to make the fury warrior profile to not use Bshout out of combat due to the 2pt-T12 set bonus? Thank you!

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Only exceptions to that I'd think would be the bleeding edge progression kills, those are more often than not moderated and have quite strict rules enforced.
> Also, now that you've already used this I wouldn't stop using, even if they decide to ban all users, they've been logging "us" to get as much people as possible..
> 
> 
> Also thank you for the program! And the scripts too! I was just wondering if it's possible to make the fury warrior profile to not use Bshout out of combat due to the 2pt-T12 set bonus? Thank you!


easy add UnitAffectingCombet("player") to an if then statement somewhere in there

----------


## ishtro

can we get the new offsets to the PTR plz..

----------


## Blehbot

> That being said, like it was said earlier a perma ban is not likely from this. It's not gaining you gold or screwing over other players (although PvP useage may be another story.) so in the end a 3 day ban is more likely, when/if they start enforcing it.


I suggest you do some research on NinjaLua they will perma ban for this eventually. They logged people and banned in a wave on that one. Honestly if your worried about losing then you shouldn't be using that account for these things. I am to the point I just need the incentive to leave the game for good so this time I dont care lol.

----------


## thenthelies

> I suggest you do some research on NinjaLua they will perma ban for this eventually. They logged people and banned in a wave on that one. Honestly if your worried about losing then you shouldn't be using that account for these things. I am to the point I just need the incentive to leave the game for good so this time I dont care lol.


Uh yeah, ****. LuaNinja was pretty much the same exact thing as this and got a lot of people banned back in 2010, and that one had some kind of warden protection running while this one does not.

Glad I didn't use it on my main account, and I would just stop using it if you're even slightly worried about getting banned, the risk seems pretty great. It's not worth it. It's not a bot getting you gold/farming you honor/valor by itself, you still have to move it and play the game a bit. If you were to get your toon banned just for wanting to play really really good/lazy in PvE/PVP what would be the point? Unless you're like bleh and just want a way out.

----------


## Blehbot

LuaNinja didnt have any warden protection and Cypher was up front in what it did and the fact that at some point they could catch it if they wanted to. They did and alot of people got banned. None of the bans were his fault though if you are willing to use the programs you have to be willing to deal with the fallout if they do kill it.

----------


## thenthelies

> LuaNinja didnt have any warden protection and Cypher was up front in what it did and the fact that at some point they could catch it if they wanted to. They did and alot of people got banned. None of the bans were his fault though if you are willing to use the programs you have to be willing to deal with the fallout if they do kill it.


You're right, but you have to agree that usually the gain has to outweigh the risk, which this does not IMO. Of course it's up to us to download and run the program, it is our fault if we get banned but I'm just forewarning that don't be gullible like me and assume that because this isn't fully auto-gaining you to gold/honor/gear that it's somewhat safe, it's not and probably going to get you banned. And like I said since you pretty much have to be at your computer to get any use out of this, just take the time to learn how to play your class like the back of your hand so you can do good DPS while not standing in the fire or at least until Cypher puts in some kind of warden protection.

That being said, this program is ****ing amazing and I'd gladly pay a monthly subscription to it as I'm sure 1000s would if some kind of warden protection was reached and maintained.

Just IMO, not down talking the program or saying 'botting should be risk-free' just giving a heads up to people interested in getting into it.

----------


## dklcfr

> can we get the new offsets to the PTR plz..


See Xelpers post here: 



> I just reuploaded with the old warlock profiles included. I also included offsets for 14849 (PTR).
> 
> Or you can download the XML and copy it to the folder with the others:
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/Offsets_14849.xml

----------


## Edsaxe

Someone was working on a druid pvp profile a while back, just wondering how it was going?

----------


## onya

onya resto and ele shaman 20111016

latest verion of my resto and ele profiles

working chain heal clusters!

relevant section of the chain heal code

local hops = 3
local hophealth = 90
local targethealth = 90

with hops set to 3 it will look for 3 people to heal after the first for a total of 4. you'll either want this to be 2 or 3 for a total of 3 or 4 people healed i would say.
targethealth - hp percent below which a unit will be considered as the initial target
hophealth - hp percent below which a unit will be considered for a jump after the initial target

the included library.lua has the scalefactors you'll need for maps i haven't already included, you'll need to manually copy the info over for missing maps for the moment.

vuhdo calibrates it's scalefactors by working out that if a unit is in range of a 40 yard spell but the distance calculating function says they're 42 yards away then the scalefactor must be wrong and adjusting it accordingly. i can't think of a way to hold onto this info with pqr. it's still pretty accurate from my testing, and it seems to err on the side of saying a unit is out of range when they're in range, so it gives you some fudge factor for people moving between when you start casting and when the heal lands.

----------


## tatakau

I got ur Hex code onya, but i cant use it with maelstromx5 in focus as enhancement can you help me? will +rep



```
local inRange = IsSpellInRange("Hex","focus")
local _,_,_,MaelstromStacks = UnitBuffID("player", 53817)

if UnitExists("focus") and UnitIsVisible("focus") and MaelstromStacks == 5 then
    if inRange == 1 and GetSpellCooldown(51514) == 0 and IsMounted() == nil then
        return true
    end
end
```

----------


## onya

> I got ur Hex code onya, but i cant use it with maelstromx5 in focus as enhancement can you help me? will +rep
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local inRange = IsSpellInRange("Hex","focus")
> local _,_,_,MaelstromStacks = UnitBuffID("player", 53817)
> 
> if UnitExists("focus") and UnitIsVisible("focus") and MaelstromStacks == 5 then
> ...


try this



```
local inRange = IsSpellInRange("Hex","focus")
local _,_,_,MaelstromStacks = UnitBuffID("player", 53817)
local _,cooldown =  GetSpellCooldown(51514)

if UnitExists("focus") and UnitIsVisible("focus") and MaelstromStacks == 5 then
    if inRange == 1 and cooldown == 0 and IsMounted() == nil then
        return true
    end
end
```

----------


## Untouchablekill

Can you do a kill command one for me onya?

----------


## outoforder

i have a pvp disc priest and pvp unholy/frost dk ability/rotation in an older version that i use, dont ask me where on the 150 pages i found them, or who wrote the code months ago. my main concern is what else is in these 150 pages that i might of missed, cause no1 mentions these profiles.

----------


## tatakau

> try this
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local inRange = IsSpellInRange("Hex","focus")
> local _,_,_,MaelstromStacks = UnitBuffID("player", 53817)
> local _,cooldown =  GetSpellCooldown(51514)
> 
> ...



working flawlessly +rep

----------


## snippetsr

Would love to see a Balance Druid rotation been made. The one previously posted has a broken link. 
might be a challenge though

----------


## outoforder

> Yes, all profiles in this link includes latest pqr features
> xeron121011PQRProfiles.zip


your rogue sub rotation is missing recup completly

----------


## Kelloy

I've been trying out the resto shaman healing rotation on my 80 nub shaman and it's amazing. Any chance of creating a pvp version?

----------


## bu_ba_911

so it came to my attention that some of you people that use my Pally rotation aren't actually horde Blood Elf Paladins....... Why you aren't i have NO idea...... But if you remove Arcane Torrent until the next release, you will see much improved HPally Rotation speed and decisions

you FOOLS should have all been HORDE BE PALLYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

j/k my bad

*edit*

Updated SVN. Check Source -> Browse -> Paladain

Also Updated PvP and Arena Judgement Ability. Forgot a simple little thing while it's checking range. It's been added now. Recommended you update it.

----------


## travis2861

@*bu_ba_911* I REFUSE TO REROLL!!!!

----------


## Hoblerhans

@buba.....man I love u 4 ur profiles....but a b11 pally ... burp... forget it^^

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @*bu_ba_911* I REFUSE TO REROLL!!!!





> @buba.....man I love u 4 ur profiles....but a b11 pally ... burp... forget it^^


lol have either of you tried the newer PvE rotations to make sure that they are working for non-BE's now? haha

----------


## saga3180

There is something totally wrong with kickmydogs bm singe target profile
It wont use Kill command.If anyone can fix this be appreciated.

This all i found on the kill command code


if IsSpellInRange("Growl","pet","target") == 1 then
return true
end

----------


## Dankstar

> i have a pvp disc priest and pvp unholy/frost dk ability/rotation in an older version that i use, dont ask me where on the 150 pages i found them, or who wrote the code months ago. my main concern is what else is in these 150 pages that i might of missed, cause no1 mentions these profiles.


ive been using the disc pvp one as well, would love an update!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## bu_ba_911

I've found an issue that this program exploits in the worst possible way. If you spam Premeditation to fast in game, the cooldown counter actually disappears (even thought he spall is still on CD), the game registers it as active still, but if you try to use it nothing happens. While in Debug mode I watch it get casted about 8 times in under .5 a second which is definitely triggering this bug. Is there any way that I can turn off the multiple spam of this one individual ability? IDC that it does it with others, but this one actually bugs the game in a way I don't like lol.

Before you ask, I've got delay at 1000, that doesn't make a difference as it spams it 8 times before it sets the delay for the ability.

----------


## onya

> I've been trying out the resto shaman healing rotation on my 80 nub shaman and it's amazing. Any chance of creating a pvp version?


the problem is i have no idea how to pvp. if you look way back kezzin86's original resto profile which i based mine on has a pvp resto setup.

i know a pvp rotation should be using shocks and dropping grounding totem and stuff but no idea when/in reaction to what. so if people want to give me ideas on how to implement a pvp profile i'm happy to have a go at coding it.

----------


## oxspawnxo

I been trying to use the single target for the hunter and have been unable to. The beginning would work where it goes to mark the target but when aimed shot is cast, steady shot doesn't register and you are just left auto shooting was there a post for a fixed that i've missed? i also tried using xerons hunter rotation and that doesnt work well either. The main rotation that works is the AoE for hunters.

----------


## TiefBlau

Because PQR_IsMoving() has a lower boundary of 1 second before it can return false it's not particularly useful in caster PVP profiles (why cast Ice Lance again and waste a global during a Deep Freeze? Channeled spells also suck in this sense, you'll accidentally cancel them often by moving). What I'll probably do is switch all of the PQR_IsMoving() sections out to their own rotation and assign either a keypress to switch rotations instantly when I want to sit still and cast, or give them IsLeftControlKeyDown() as a conditional in the regular rotation. 1 second is a large difference in arenas to be standing still for, especially if you're trying to stay out of your opponents' LOS as a Paladin.


bu_ba_911: I'm altering your Holy Paladin profiles for a non-English client, is it only the spell names and strings you've hardcoded into there that I'd need to change? Would it be possible to stick to using spell IDs only instead for example in:



```
local Spell = UnitCastingInfo("player")

if PQR_CustomTargetHP > 96 then
	if Spell == "Holy Light" or Spell == "Divine Light" or Spell == "Flash of Light" then
		SpellStopCasting()
	end
end
```

for future releases, or have you specifically used these strings here because the WoW API doesn't give you the ability to query the spell ID directly from a spell being cast?


Also, will the WoW API in non-English clients still return "Tank", in English, if I call UnitGroupRolesAssigned()? Or do I need to alter that to whatever "Tank" is translated to in the client?

edit: Oh I see, I had mistaken castID from UnitCastingInfo() to be the spell ID, that's why you hardcoded all spells names in there.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Because PQR_IsMoving() has a lower boundary of 1 second before it can return false it's not particularly useful in caster PVP profiles (why cast Ice Lance again and waste a global during a Deep Freeze? Channeled spells also suck in this sense, you'll accidentally cancel them often by moving). What I'll probably do is switch all of the PQR_IsMoving() sections out to their own rotation and assign either a keypress to switch rotations instantly when I want to sit still and cast, or give them IsLeftControlKeyDown() as a conditional in the regular rotation. 1 second is a large difference in arenas to be standing still for, especially if you're trying to stay out of your opponents' LOS as a Paladin.
> 
> 
> bu_ba_911: I'm altering your Holy Paladin profiles for a non-English client, is it only the spell names and strings you've hardcoded into there that I'd need to change? Would it be possible to stick to using spell IDs only instead for example in:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local Spell = UnitCastingInfo("player")
> ...



I tried to make it as universal as possible, so if there's something that calls another something by name then yes, you will need to write in that game clients language for that Spell.... 

UnitGroupRolesAssigned Returns only the following to my understanding


```
role  String - TANK, HEALER, DAMAGER, NONE
```

so it should remain universal even if you've on a different language client

----------


## GRB

@bu_ba_911

M8 now you implemented SVN on ur google code, and i have to say your giving people alot of work just to download your profiles, just keep up the download section up to date, its much easyer to download your profiles. People like me that dont have turtoise or any other svn programs installed get a pain in the ass to download a 12kb xml files. Please keep your download section up to date.

Thank you very much.

Best regards
GRB

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @bu_ba_911
> 
> M8 now you implemented SVN on ur google code, and i have to say your giving people alot of work just to download your profiles, just keep up the download section up to date, its much easyer to download your profiles. People like me that dont have turtoise or any other svn programs installed get a pain in the ass to download a 12kb xml files. Please keep your download section up to date.
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> Best regards
> GRB


lol i'll try to keep them up to date, but tortoise literally takes about 2 minutes to install and setup and then it's a single click to get ALL my most up-to-date profiles....

if you guys need me to, i might be able to make a short video or guide on how to install and set it up SPECIFICALLY for my SVN......

*edit*
Uploaded most Up-To-Date version of Pally to googlecode Download Section

----------


## onya

> Because PQR_IsMoving() has a lower boundary of 1 second before it can return false it's not particularly useful in caster PVP profiles


does it? i check for _PQR_IsMoving(0.1) == false_ to make sure i'm standing still and that seems to work.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> does it? i check for _PQR_IsMoving(0.1) == false_ to make sure i'm standing still and that seems to work.


he's saying it wont cast a spell thats marked with PQR_IsMoving(0.1) == false, until you've been standing still for 1 second

the 0.1 just means that you need to be moving for at least 0.1 seconds before it registers as you currently moving, not 0.1 after you stop moving to cast again.

----------


## Xelper

I might add an optional argument to my PQR_IsMoving() function... maybe something like PQR_IsMoving(seconds [,reset]) where [reset] is equal to the amount of time the player has been standing still before being considered at rest... 

If there is any real interest in that/anyone can give me a good reason to do it let me know.  :Smile:  Examples please!

----------


## ~Unknown~

> @bu_ba_911
> 
> M8 now you implemented SVN on ur google code, and i have to say your giving people alot of work just to download your profiles, just keep up the download section up to date, its much easyer to download your profiles. People like me that dont have turtoise or any other svn programs installed get a pain in the ass to download a 12kb xml files. Please keep your download section up to date.
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> Best regards
> GRB


Just so you know. No one needs an SVN tool to download the profile. Just browse the source open up the two files and copy paste it. If people can't manage that then they don't deserve to use it.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Just so you know. No one needs an SVN tool to download the profile. Just browse the source open up the two files and copy paste it. If people can't manage that then they don't deserve to use it.


haha i know, i write that every time, but the power of SVNis the easy update

---------- Post added at 11:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:14 PM ----------




> I might add an optional argument to my PQR_IsMoving() function... maybe something like PQR_IsMoving(seconds [,reset]) where [reset] is equal to the amount of time the player has been standing still before being considered at rest... 
> 
> If there is any real interest in that/anyone can give me a good reason to do it let me know.  Examples please!


pally healing wouldn't mind it.....  :Big Grin: 

*edit*
also Xelper, idk if you saw my post before on the Premeditation bug, but is there anyone to not have an ability spammed before the delay kicked in?

----------


## kickmydog

> There is something totally wrong with kickmydogs bm singe target profile
> It wont use Kill command.If anyone can fix this be appreciated.
> 
> This all i found on the kill command code
> 
> 
> if IsSpellInRange("Growl","pet","target") == 1 then
> return true
> end


I'm a little confused by this, so i tested it again, and you are correct it does not work. It was working two or even three weeks ago but not now. I'm going to have to rethink how to test the range because growl is the only universal skill that pets have.

Edit:

Ok I have a fix for the Kill Command code, and I have included in a SV: AOE rotation.

Abilities


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><HUNTER><Ability><Name>SV: Explosive Shot</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>53301</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>All: Multi-Shot</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>2643</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>All: Kill Shot</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>53351</SpellID><Actions>/cast Rabid</Actions><Lua>local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
if unithealth &amp;lt;= 20 then 
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>BM: Kill Command</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>34026</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if IsSpellInRange(&amp;quot;Kill Command&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == 1 then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>All: Serpent Sting</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1978</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local ssDebuff = UnitAura(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Serpent Sting&amp;quot;, nil, &amp;quot;PLAYER|HARMFUL&amp;quot;)
if ssDebuff == nil and UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) &amp;gt; 100000 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>15000</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>BM: Arcane Shot</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>3044</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _, _, _, KCcost = GetSpellInfo(34026)
local _, _, _, ArScost = GetSpellInfo(3044)
local totalCost = (KCcost + ArScost)
			
if UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) &amp;gt;= totalCost then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>BM: Cobra Shot</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>77767</SpellID><Actions>/cast Rabid</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>BM: Bestial Wrath</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>19574</SpellID><Actions>/cast Rabid|/cast Call of the Wild|/cast Blood Fury</Actions><Lua>local _, _, _, FrenzyCount = UnitBuff(&amp;quot;pet&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Frenzy Effect&amp;quot;)

if FrenzyCount == 5 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>BM: Focus Fire</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>82692</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _, _, _, FrenzyCount = UnitBuff(&amp;quot;pet&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Frenzy Effect&amp;quot;)
local hasTbw = UnitAura(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;The Beast Within&amp;quot;)

if FrenzyCount ~= nil then
	if FrenzyCount == 5 and hasTbw == nil then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>BM: Rapid Fire</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>3045</SpellID><Actions>/cast Rabid|/cast Call of the Wild|/cast Blood Fury</Actions><Lua>local hasTbw = UnitAura(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;The Beast Within&amp;quot;)

if hasTbw == nil  then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>BM: Fervor</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>82726</SpellID><Actions>/cast arcane torrent</Actions><Lua>local myFocus = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100

if myFocus &amp;lt;= 45 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>SV: Arcane Shot</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>3044</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local sLnL, _, _, countLnL = UnitBuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Lock and Load&amp;quot;)
local _, _, _, esCost = GetSpellInfo(53301)
local esStart, esDuration, esEnabled = GetSpellCooldown(53301)
local esCooldown = (esStart + esDuration - GetTime())
local baStart, baDuration, baEnabled = GetSpellCooldown(3674)
local baCooldown = (baStart + baDuration - GetTime())
			
local _, _, _, asCost = GetSpellInfo(3044)
			
if sLnL ~= nil then
	if countLnL == 1 then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>SV: Black Arrow</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>3674</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _, _, _, esCost = GetSpellInfo(53301)
local esStart, esDuration, esEnabled = GetSpellCooldown(53301)
local esCooldown = (esStart + esDuration - GetTime())
local _, _, _, baCost = GetSpellInfo(3674)
				
if UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) &amp;gt; (baCost + esCost) - (esCooldown * 6) then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>SV: Cobra Shot</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>77767</SpellID><Actions>/cast Lifeblood|/cast Blood Fury|/cast Rabid</Actions><Lua>local _, _, _, EScost = GetSpellInfo(53301)
if UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) &amp;lt; EScost then
	return true
else
	local ESstart, ESduration, ESenabled = GetSpellCooldown(53301);
	local EScooldown = (ESstart + ESduration - GetTime())
	if EScooldown &amp;lt; 0.7 then
		return false
	else
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>SV: Steady Shot</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>56641</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _, _, _, EScost = GetSpellInfo(53301)
if UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) &amp;lt; EScost then
	return true
else
	local ESstart, ESduration, ESenabled = GetSpellCooldown(53301);
	local EScooldown = (ESstart + ESduration - GetTime())
	if EScooldown &amp;lt; 0.7 then
		return false
	else
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>All: Hunter&amp;apos;s Mark</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1130</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>--code by kickmydog
local hmDebuff = UnitAura(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Hunter&amp;apos;s Mark&amp;quot;, nil, &amp;quot;PLAYER|HARMFUL&amp;quot;)
if hmDebuff == nil then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>15000</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>All: Aspect of the Fox</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>82661</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local FoxBuff = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 82661)
if PQR_IsMoving(1) == true and FoxBuff == nil and UnitExists(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>All: Aspect of the Hawk</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>13165</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if PQR_IsMoving(1) == false 
and UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 13165) == nil 
then return true end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Ma: Steady Shot</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>56641</SpellID><Actions>/cast !auto shot|/use 10|/cast Rabid|/cast Lifeblood|/cast Blood Fury</Actions><Lua>if UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) &amp;lt; 40 then reloadphase = 1 end
if UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) &amp;gt; 60 then reloadphase = nil end

if reloadphase then return true end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Ma: Arcane Shot</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>3044</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local myFocus = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

if myFocus &amp;gt; 58 then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Ma: Chimera Shot</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>53209</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Ma: Aimed shot!</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions>/cast Aimed Shot!</Actions><Lua>local fire = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;82926&amp;quot;)

if fire ~= nil then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Ma: Rapid Fire</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>3045</SpellID><Actions>/cast Call of the Wild</Actions><Lua>_,_,_,_,_,_,casttime = GetSpellInfo(19434)

if UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;3045&amp;quot;) == nil and casttime &amp;gt; 1800 then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Ma: Aimed Shot</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>19434</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local myFocus = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)
local unitHp = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
_,_,_,_,_,_,casttime = GetSpellInfo(19434)

if myFocus &amp;gt;= 60 and PQR_IsMoving(1) == false then
  if casttime &amp;lt; 1800 or unitHp &amp;gt;= 90 then
    return true
  end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Ma; Readiness</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>23989</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local RFstart, RFduration, RFenabled = GetSpellCooldown(3045)
local CSstart, CSduration, CSenabled = GetSpellCooldown(53209)

if RFstart + RFduration - GetTime() &amp;gt; 30 and CSstart + CSduration - GetTime() &amp;gt; 7 then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>All: Misdirection</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>34477</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local InParty = GetNumPartyMembers()
if InParty &amp;gt; 0 and UnitInRaid(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) == nil then
  for i = 1, InParty, 1 do
  local member = &amp;quot;party&amp;quot;..tostring(i)
  if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == &amp;quot;TANK&amp;quot; and UnitThreatSituation(member,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) ~= 3 then
    CastSpellByName(&amp;quot;Misdirection&amp;quot;)
    SpellTargetUnit(member)
    end
  end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Focus</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Ma: Multi-Shot</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>2643</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local myFocus = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

if myFocus &amp;gt; 58 then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>All: Raptor Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>2973</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if IsSpellInRange(&amp;quot;Raptor Strike&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == 1 then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>All: Tranquilizing Shot</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>19801</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local i = 1
local buff,_,_,_,bufftype = UnitBuff(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, i)
while buff do
  if bufftype == &amp;quot;Magic&amp;quot; or buff == &amp;quot;Enrage&amp;quot; then
    return true
  end
  i = i + 1;
  buff,_,_,_,bufftype = UnitBuff(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, i)
end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>All: Concussive Shot</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5116</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>BM: Bestial Wrath (PVP</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>19574</SpellID><Actions>/cast Rabid|/cast Call of the Wild|/cast Blood Fury</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Ma: Steady Shot (old)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>56641</SpellID><Actions>/cast !auto shot|/use 10|/cast Rabid|/cast Lifeblood|/cast Blood Fury|/petcast Fire Breath</Actions><Lua>local myFocus = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

if myFocus &amp;lt; 70 then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>TANK AUTOTARGET</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if GetNumPartyMembers() &amp;gt; 0 and UnitInRaid(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) == nil then

local heisthetank = nil

for i = 1, GetNumPartyMembers(), 1 do
  if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(&amp;quot;party&amp;quot;..tostring(i)) == &amp;quot;TANK&amp;quot; then heisthetank = &amp;quot;party&amp;quot;..tostring(i) end
end

if heisthetank and UnitExists(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == nil 
and UnitAffectingCombat(heisthetank) 
and UnitAffectingCombat(heisthetank..&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) 
and UnitIsDead(heisthetank..&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == nil
and UnitCanAttack(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,heisthetank..&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
then TargetUnit(heisthetank..&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) end

end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>PET AUTOTARGET</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if UnitExists(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == nil 
and UnitAffectingCombat(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) 
then TargetUnit(&amp;quot;pettarget&amp;quot;) end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>All: Kill Command (Burning Adrenaline)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>34026</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local badrenaline = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;99060&amp;quot;)

if badrenaline ~= nil and IsSpellInRange(&amp;quot;Kill Command&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == 1 then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Ma: Aimed Shot (Burning Adrenaline)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>19434</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local badrenaline = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;99060&amp;quot;)

if badrenaline ~= nil then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Ma: Chimera Shot (Burning Adrenaline)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>53209</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local badrenaline = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;99060&amp;quot;)

if badrenaline ~= nil then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>All: Wing Clip</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>2974</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if IsSpellInRange(&amp;quot;Wing Clip&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == 1 then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>9000</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>SV: Explosive Shot (LNL)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>53301</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local explosive = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;56342&amp;quot;)

if explosive ~= nil then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability></HUNTER>
```

Rotations


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><HUNTER><Rotation><RotationName>BM: Single Target</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>All: Aspect of the Fox|All: Aspect of the Hawk|All: Hunter&amp;apos;s Mark|BM: Bestial Wrath|All: Serpent Sting|All: Kill Shot|BM: Rapid Fire|BM: Kill Command|BM: Fervor|BM: Focus Fire|BM: Arcane Shot|BM: Cobra Shot</RotationList><RequireCombat>true</RequireCombat><RotationNotes></RotationNotes></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>SV: Single Target</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>All: Hunter&amp;apos;s Mark|MM/SV: Rapid Fire|All: Serpent Sting|SV: Explosive Shot|All: Kill Shot|SV: Black Arrow|SV: Arcane Shot|SV: Cobra Shot</RotationList><RequireCombat>true</RequireCombat><RotationNotes></RotationNotes></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>Marks: Single Target</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>PET AUTOTARGET|All: Aspect of the Hawk|All: Aspect of the Fox|All: Hunter&amp;apos;s Mark|All: Misdirection|All: Kill Shot|All: Raptor Strike|All: Tranquilizing Shot|Ma: Aimed Shot (Burning Adrenaline)|Ma: Aimed shot!|All: Serpent Sting|Ma: Aimed Shot|Ma: Chimera Shot|Ma: Rapid Fire|Ma; Readiness|Ma: Arcane Shot|Ma: Steady Shot (old)</RotationList><RequireCombat>true</RequireCombat><RotationNotes></RotationNotes></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>Marks: AOE</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>PET AUTOTARGET|All: Aspect of the Hawk|All: Aspect of the Fox|All: Misdirection|All: Tranquilizing Shot|All: Kill Shot|Ma: Chimera Shot (Burning Adrenaline)|Ma: Aimed shot!|Ma: Multi-Shot|Ma: Steady Shot</RotationList><RequireCombat>true</RequireCombat><RotationNotes></RotationNotes></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>Marks: No Rapid</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>PET AUTOTARGET|All: Aspect of the Fox|All: Aspect of the Hawk|All: Misdirection|All: Hunter&amp;apos;s Mark|All: Kill Shot|Ma: Aimed Shot (Burning Adrenaline)|Ma: Aimed shot!|All: Serpent Sting|Ma: Steady Shot|Ma: Chimera Shot|Ma: Aimed Shot|Ma: Arcane Shot</RotationList><RequireCombat>true</RequireCombat><RotationNotes></RotationNotes></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>BM:PVP</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>All: Aspect of the Fox|All: Aspect of the Hawk|All: Concussive Shot|All: Kill Shot|BM: Bestial Wrath (PVP|All: Wing Clip|All: Raptor Strike|All: Hunter&amp;apos;s Mark|BM: Kill Command|All: Serpent Sting|BM: Fervor|BM: Focus Fire|BM: Arcane Shot|BM: Rapid Fire|BM: Cobra Shot</RotationList><RequireCombat>true</RequireCombat><RotationNotes></RotationNotes></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>Marks: PVP</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>All: Aspect of the Fox|All: Aspect of the Hawk|All: Hunter&amp;apos;s Mark|All: Concussive Shot|Ma: Aimed shot!|All: Kill Shot|All: Tranquilizing Shot|Ma: Steady Shot|Ma: Chimera Shot|All: Serpent Sting|Ma: Arcane Shot|Ma: Rapid Fire|Ma; Readiness|All: Raptor Strike</RotationList><RequireCombat>true</RequireCombat><RotationNotes></RotationNotes></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>SV:AOE</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>PET AUTOTARGET|All: Aspect of the Hawk|All: Aspect of the Fox|All: Misdirection|All: Tranquilizing Shot|All: Kill Shot|SV: Explosive Shot (LNL)|All: Multi-Shot|SV: Cobra Shot</RotationList><RequireCombat>true</RequireCombat><RotationNotes></RotationNotes></Rotation></HUNTER>
```

I have updated the aspect of the hawk code by stealing Sheuron's code for it.

----------


## sheuron

> I've found an issue that this program exploits in the worst possible way. If you spam Premeditation to fast in game, the cooldown counter actually disappears (even thought he spall is still on CD), the game registers it as active still, but if you try to use it nothing happens. While in Debug mode I watch it get casted about 8 times in under .5 a second which is definitely triggering this bug. Is there any way that I can turn off the multiple spam of this one individual ability? IDC that it does it with others, but this one actually bugs the game in a way I don't like lol.
> 
> Before you ask, I've got delay at 1000, that doesn't make a difference as it spams it 8 times before it sets the delay for the ability.


You experienced bug in game client. A spell is casted on server side but client dont track it. Nothing to do about PQR. To deal with the bug you can use premeditation same way is used playing normal, on a macro. By exmaple you can add to Garrote action list "/use Premeditation"

----------


## TiefBlau

Thanks for the reply bu_ba_911.




> I might add an optional argument to my PQR_IsMoving() function... maybe something like PQR_IsMoving(seconds [,reset]) where [reset] is equal to the amount of time the player has been standing still before being considered at rest... 
> 
> If there is any real interest in that/anyone can give me a good reason to do it let me know.  Examples please!


Whilst this might have limited use in PvE, it would be a godsend for PvP.

To take an example straight from Sheuron's frost mage rotation:

Frostbolt:


```
if UnitBuffID("player",44544) == nil and PQR_IsMoving(1) == false then return true end
```

If I'm running from a melee class I won't have a whole second to spare as I stop for a moment to cast a frostbolt. If the entire enemy team in an arena is CC'd or don't have interrupts off cooldown, it would be a waste of a second that I could be casting frostbolt safely.


To use bu_ba_911's Holy Arena rotation as an example, if all instant cast heals are currently on cooldown, we're using Flash of Light:



```
if PQR_CustomTargetHP < 75 and PQR_IsMoving(1) == false and PQR_IsCastingSpell(19750) == false then 
	return true
end
```

That one second delay not only requires you to stand in the line of sight of your opponents for an additional second if you're popping out from behind a pillar, but could be the difference between your arena partner dying or surviving.


If you added this feature I would <3 you.

----------


## GRB

> Just so you know. No one needs an SVN tool to download the profile. Just browse the source open up the two files and copy paste it. If people can't manage that then they don't deserve to use it.


If you have a download section on your website, you always should have it up to date, if buba wanted to only work with a repository, he didnt had a download section, if you need to click source-browse, and copy past all those abilitys to a new files every time it gets update, for that buba just puted it here on ownedcore. the intend for his website is to be easyer for people to download is profiles, and not be searching on 151+ pages. If you do something to be easyer for others, dont complicate it, keep it simple. and for your comment "If people can't manage that then they don't deserve to use it." its stated above that the web site is to provide a simple way to do things, doesnt matter if people can do it or not. Hope you understand now clearly why i asked him to keep is download section updated.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> You experienced bug in game client. A spell is casted on server side but client dont track it. Nothing to do about PQR. To deal with the bug you can use premeditation same way is used playing normal, on a macro. By exmaple you can add to Garrote action list "/use Premeditation"


yes i do understand that, and I've tried that solution before i posted, but each time the return true procs as it's spamming, it also spams the actions in my case

i was wondering if there was a way to just have PQR send the cast spell once, wait a half second to see if it cast before it tries to send it again.

this bug is repeatable by human hand which just goes to show that it doesn't take that much to have this issue appear, probably just 2-3 casts in udner .3 seconds (easily spammable)

if not there's no huge concern, but if makes the code sloppy and doesn't let me use it in every way that i would wish to use it, this is the only spell I've had an issue with haha.

---------- Post added at 01:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:34 AM ----------




> If you have a download section on your website, you always should have it up to date, if buba wanted to only work with a repository, he didnt had a download section, if you need to click source-browse, and copy past all those abilitys to a new files every time it gets update, for that buba just puted it here on ownedcore. the intend for his website is to be easyer for people to download is profiles, and not be searching on 151+ pages. If you do something to be easyer for others, dont complicate it, keep it simple. and for your comment "If people can't manage that then they don't deserve to use it." its stated above that the web site is to provide a simple way to do things, doesnt matter if people can do it or not. Hope you understand now clearly why i asked him to keep is download section updated.


i get what you're saying....... but the repository is so that when i make a single change like...... inRange ==1 instead of inRange (which is actually what i fixed today)

the rotation works perfectly fine without this added in.... but if you want the most up-to-date thing it would be a complete and utter hassle for me to continually update each individual change i create..... while it's literally a single click without even opening my browser to update my repo....

when i start piling in the updates in my repo and i feel that it's time that i would normally create a new upload i then upload do a full upload.....

so consider repo faster responses to issues people bring me, while the Download section is for the main updates that you guys normally see.... when some1 brings me an issue i normally give them some code to test, or send them a fix to see if that fixes their individual problem (because i almost never have run into the issues brought to me) and then i add it to my own version of my profile and let it sit there while i either hash out some other code i was working on, or while im working on another profile entirely......

with the repo i would just throw in the fix, one-click update the repo and go about my work like normal...... if you don't like the whole repo idea you can wait for my normal updates like i was doing with mediafire.... nothing against that.... the repo is for the people that know how to use it, or want the most up-to-date thing and are willing to do those extra clicks if they don't know how to use it.... I WILL UPDATE THE DOWNLOAD SECTION EVENTUALLY...... but just not right when i fix something lol  :Smile:  

I might need to either create a video or write out a guide on how to setup tortoise to one-click update then you'll understand more fully i think.......

*edit* made the video..... if you want the douche talked vote 1 by pm, if you don't vote 2..... the voting period will only be going for 2 hours before i upload this to youtube lol

if you vote 2 you will get some music overlayed instead, but you will just have to go by the video and not wut the douche is saying  :Smile: 

(i hate quiet so theres some needless talking added in..... but it's a video on how to setup tortoise specifically for my profiles)

----------


## GRB

Bu_ba i have svn directly from visual studio 2010 for other projects, so it would only be needed to set to your project anyway, i had turtoise before and can set it asap. I know its fast and only need 3 or 4 clicks, but the hole idea of having to have other program to download anything is the part i dont like. But thats just me, its my individual idea on that matter, hope none of you get mad about it. Sorry if you do, i was just sharing my idea. And about your website, when all this project started, i actually created a sourceforge webpage for this, and pm'ed some profile creators and xelper, but since just one or 2 persons seemed interessed on it, i quited the hole idea. But the site in sourceforge is still there.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Bu_ba i have svn directly from visual studio 2010 for other projects, so it would only be needed to set to your project anyway, i had turtoise before and can set it asap. I know its fast and only need 3 or 4 clicks, but the hole idea of having to have other program to download anything is the part i dont like. But thats just me, its my individual idea on that matter, hope none of you get mad about it. Sorry if you do, i was just sharing my idea. And about your website, when all this project started, i actually created a sourceforge webpage for this, and pm'ed some profile creators and xelper, but since just one or 2 persons seemed interessed on it, i quited the hole idea. But the site in sourceforge is still there.


i personally didn't like sourceforge.... i started there but didn't like the layout..... google code seemed simpler and in my mind simpler helps the average end user  :Smile: 

my entire previous post was just saying, i'm not ignoring the download section, but im not going to be uploading a new zip file every time i make a tiny change haha  :Stick Out Tongue: 

finished uploading the video (i can always change the audio while its on youtube)..... if anyone wants the link to it ill send it to them, the video is set to private not public, so you will need the link to find it.

*edit*
added the video to my visitor message. so just look at my profile to see it....

----------


## 8BitSuperHero

Any one know of any well written profiles for a Feral Tank/Cat druid I can use while leveling? +rep for your help.

----------


## Demliz

i would love to see it being used on private servers, anyway you can do that chief?

----------


## Tyron1989

Hi Guys is there a DK Blood PVP Spec floating around? i can't find one +rep if you can point me in the right direction

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Any one know of any well written profiles for a Feral Tank/Cat druid I can use while leveling? +rep for your help.


yeah you can use the ones already in the maindownload. just remove the abilities you dont have from the rotation and it should work!

----------


## 8BitSuperHero

> yeah you can use the ones already in the maindownload. just remove the abilities you dont have from the rotation and it should work!


I have PQR1.1 Downloaded, and It didn't come with any druid profiles in the maindownload. If that's what you're talking about? If not could you please link me to one of the updated profiles that I could download, i would greatly appreciate it. Even if it isn't a 1.1 update, just a recent well written one would do. Thanks. +rep for your time.

----------


## Ninjaderp

You can use the ones on the first page, you just need to add a name before the rotation such as HERPDERP_Rogue_Abilities and same for rotation. To make it work with the latest version. You understand?

----------


## 8BitSuperHero

> You can use the ones on the first page, you just need to add a name before the rotation such as HERPDERP_Rogue_Abilities and same for rotation. To make it work with the latest version. You understand?


Awesome! Think I got one that works for kitty spec. Just gonna have to log in, remove the abilities i don't have, and try it out. Thanks for the help, Ninja. Rep has been added.  :Smile:

----------


## cokx

is the newest version a bit messed up?
all my pet and player abilities doesnt work

----------


## winkle21

I remember seeing a assist tank script on here, was this ever put into any of the profiles? If not could someone repost this?

----------


## ishtro

i made a toggle script for my interrupt. all you have to do is create an in game macro and toggle it off and on.

interrupt all


```
_,_,_,_,_,_,_,_,interrupt = UnitCastingInfo("target")
local Pummel = IsSpellInRange("Pummel","target")
local PCD = GetSpellCooldown("Pummel")

if GetCVar("PL")=="yes" and interrupt == false and Pummel==1 and PCD==0 and select(2,IsUsableSpell("Pummel"))==nil then
	CastSpellByName("Pummel") 
end
```

pvp interrupt ***will interrupt .5 secs b4 spell is finished casting***


```
name,_,_,_,_,_,_,_,interrupt = UnitCastingInfo("target")
local Pummel = IsSpellInRange("Pummel","target")
local PCD = GetSpellCooldown("Pummel")

if GetCVar("PL")=="yes" and interrupt == false and Pummel==1 and PCD==0 and select(2,IsUsableSpell("Pummel"))==nil and (select(6,UnitCastingInfo("target"))/1000)-GetTime()<.5 then
	if name == ("Holy Light") or name == ("Howl of Terror") or name == ("Divine Light") or name == ("Flash of Light") or name == ("Healing Surge") or name == ("Haunt") or name == ("Unstable Affliction") or name == ("Healing Wave") or name == ("Greater Healing Wave") or name == ("Heal") or name == ("Flash Heal") or name == ("Greater Heal") or name == ("Binding Heal") or name == ("Hymn of Hope") or name == ("Cyclone") or name == ("Entangling Roots") or name == ("Nourish") or name == ("Regrowth") or name == ("Healing Touch") or name == ("Polymorph") or name == ("Evocation") or name == ("Arcane Blast") or name == ("Frostbolt") or name == ("Chain Heal") or name == ("Hex") or name == ("Fear") or name == ("Hungering Cold") or name ==  ("Mind Blast") or name == ("Mind Spike") or name == ("Shadow Bolt") or name == ("Immolate") or name == ("Soul Harvest") or name == ("Soul Fire") then
		CastSpellByName("Pummel")
	end
end
```

in game macro ***name it PL*** may need Super Duper Macro addon


```
#showtooltip
/run RegisterCVar("PL","no")	
/run if GetCVar("PL")=="no" then SetCVar("PL","yes") SetMacroSpell("PL","Pummel") return elseif GetCVar("PL")=="yes" then SetCVar("PL","no") SetMacroSpell("PL","Slam") end
```

----------


## saga3180

> I'm a little confused by this, so i tested it again, and you are correct it does not work. It was working two or even three weeks ago but not now. I'm going to have to rethink how to test the range because growl is the only universal skill that pets have.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Ok I have a fix for the Kill Command code, and I have included in a SV: AOE rotation.
> 
> Abilities
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you for this so much it works perfect now  :Smile: 

---------- Post added at 06:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:02 PM ----------

Ok so Bubba I was trying to use your holy pve profile and it doesnt seem to cast anything at all

----------


## kickmydog

Updated some rotations that were a little lacking utility.

Abilities
Rotations

Contents

MM Single Target
MM Single Target (no rapid fire)
MM PVP

BM Single Target
BM PVP

SV Single Target
SV AOE

(Thanks to the ppl whose code I leeched. Xelper, Sheuron, Crystal_Tech)

----------


## saga3180

> Updated some rotations that were a little lacking utility.
> 
> Abilities
> Rotations
> 
> Contents
> 
> MM Single Target
> MM Single Target (no rapid fire)
> ...



Could you please upload here as an attachement?
As it's only letting me download one file -.-

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Ok so Bubba I was trying to use your holy pve profile and it doesnt seem to cast anything at all


idk how to take things like this...... for one i know for a fact it works..... for two you give me no information at all as to what you are and trying to do with it....

Example:
85 Human Pally in Heroic using PvE HPally Rotation. Doesn't Buff, Doesn't Heal, Doesn't Cleanse. I don't have anyone selected or have my mouse hovering over anyone. Tank and DPS die without me doing anything at all.

That is more helpful than what you have said, can you rephrase how it's not working? (And if possible use the google code thing as a guide on how to properly report a problem)

----------


## saga3180

> idk how to take things like this...... for one i know for a fact it works..... for two you give me no information at all as to what you are and trying to do with it....
> 
> Example:
> 85 Human Pally in Heroic using PvE HPally Rotation. Doesn't Buff, Doesn't Heal, Doesn't Cleanse. I don't have anyone selected or have my mouse hovering over anyone. Tank and DPS die without me doing anything at all.
> 
> That is more helpful than what you have said, can you rephrase how it's not working? (And if possible use the google code thing as a guide on how to properly report a problem)


Tauren pally doing julak doom using the pve and pve no mouse over rotations.It didn't want to heal auto buff cleanse nothing.I kept hovering and selecting people but still wouldn't do anything.

----------


## Sharaak

Hey All,

Listen I have tried building a Resto Druid profile but hey im complete rubbish when it comes to coding. I used Sheuron's Holy Priest profile as a base and built on it but I have no idea what im doing:-

Rotation as follows:-



```
<DRUID>

<Rotation>
<RotationName>Resto Druid</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>--- defensive spells ---|Autoarget LowHP|Mark of the Wild|--- healing spells ---|Remove Corruption|Wild Growth|Regrowth|Healing Touch|Nourish|Swiftmend|Tranquility</RotationList><RequireCombat>false</RequireCombat><RotationNotes>

-- Hotkeys
Hold down LEFT ALT pause rotation
Hold down LEFT SHIFT to enable healing while out of combat
Target or mouseover a friend to focus heals on him and ignore other players

</RotationNotes>
</Rotation></DRUID>
```

And the abilities are as follows:-



```
<DRUID>

<Ability><Name>Binding Heal</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>32546</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if PQR_CustomTargetHP &amp;lt; 70 
and 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) &amp;lt; 90 
and UnitIsUnit(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, PQR_CustomTarget) == nil 
and PQR_IsCastingSpell(32546) == false
and PQR_IsMoving(1) == false 
then return true end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Custom</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability>

<Ability><Name>Circle of Healing</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>34861</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if PQR_CustomTargetHP &amp;lt; 100
and lowhpmembers &amp;gt;= 3 
then return true end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Custom</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability>

<Ability><Name>Tree of Life</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>33891</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if PQR_CustomTargetHP &amp;lt; 10 
then return true end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Custom</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Nourish</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>50464</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if PQR_CustomTargetHP &amp;lt; 70 
and 100 * UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) &amp;gt; 10 
and PQR_IsCastingSpell(50464) == false
and PQR_IsMoving(1) == false 
then return true end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Custom</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability>

<Ability><Name>Mark of the Wild</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1126</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if (missingmarkofthewild or UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 1126) == nil)
and UnitAffectingCombat(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) == nil 
then return true end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability>

<Ability><Name>Regrowth</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>8936</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if PQR_CustomTargetHP &amp;lt; 70 
and 100 * UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) &amp;gt; 10  
and select(4,UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 63735)) == 2
and PQR_IsCastingSpell(2060) == false
and PQR_IsMoving(1) == false 
then return true end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Custom</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability>

<Ability><Name>Swiftmend</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>18562</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if PQR_CustomTargetHP &amp;lt; 60 
and UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget,6788) == nil 
then return true end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Custom</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Wild Growth</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>48438</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if lowhpmembers &amp;gt;= 2 
and havewildgrowth == nil 
then return true end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Custom</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability>

<Ability><Name>Rejuvenation</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>774</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if PQR_CustomTargetHP &amp;lt; 20 or UnitThreatSituation(PQR_CustomTarget) == 3) 
then return true end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Custom</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability>

<Ability><Name>Healing Touch</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5185</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if (PQR_CustomTargetHP &amp;lt; 45 
or UnitThreatSituation(PQR_CustomTarget) == 3
or (PQR_CustomTargetHP &amp;lt; 100 and UnitBuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 139) == nil))
and PQR_IsMoving(1) == false
then return true end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Custom</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability>

<Ability><Name>Autoarget LowHP</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if UnitExists(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) 
  and UnitIsDead(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == nil 
  and UnitCanCooperate(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
  then PQR_CustomTarget = &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;
          PQR_CustomTargetHP = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
elseif UnitExists(&amp;quot;mouseover&amp;quot;) 
  and UnitIsDead(&amp;quot;mouseover&amp;quot;) == nil 
  and UnitCanCooperate(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;mouseover&amp;quot;) 
  and GetMouseFocus() ~= WorldFrame 
  then PQR_CustomTarget = &amp;quot;mouseover&amp;quot;
          PQR_CustomTargetHP = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;mouseover&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;mouseover&amp;quot;)
else 

PQR_CustomTarget = &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;
PQR_CustomTargetHP = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)
local group = &amp;quot;party&amp;quot;
local members = GetNumPartyMembers()
lowhpmembers = 0
missingfortitude = nil
missingshadow = nil
havemending = nil

if GetNumRaidMembers() &amp;gt; 0 then
  group = &amp;quot;raid&amp;quot;
  members = GetNumRaidMembers()
end

for i = 1, members, 1 do
  local member = group..tostring(i)
  local memberhp = 100 * UnitHealth(member) / UnitHealthMax(member)
  if UnitInRange(member) 
  and UnitIsCharmed(member) == nil
  and UnitIsDeadOrGhost(member) == nil 
  and PQR_IsOutOfSight(member) == false then
    if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == &amp;quot;TANK&amp;quot; then memberhp = memberhp - 1 end
    if UnitThreatSituation(member) == 3 then memberhp = memberhp - 3 end
    if UnitBuffID(member, 79105) == nil 
    and UnitBuffID(member, 90364) == nil 
    and UnitBuffID(member, 469) == nil 
    and UnitBuffID(member, 6307) == nil 
    then missingfortitude = 1 end
    if UnitBuffID(member, 79107) == nil then missingshadow = 1 end
    if UnitBuffID(member, 41635) then havemending = 1 end
    if memberhp &amp;lt; 95 then lowhpmembers = lowhpmembers +1 end
    if memberhp &amp;lt; PQR_CustomTargetHP then
      PQR_CustomTarget = member
      PQR_CustomTargetHP = memberhp
    end
  end
end

end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability>

<Ability><Name>Remove Corruption</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>2782</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>buff = { 74567, 74795, 69181, 52652, 52645, 52647, 59979, 69404 }
local candispel = 1

for i,v in ipairs(buff) do
 if UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget,v) then candispel = nil end
end

local i = 1
local buff,_,_,count,bufftype,duration = UnitDebuff(PQR_CustomTarget, i)
while buff do
  if bufftype == &amp;quot;Curse&amp;quot; 
  and duration &amp;gt; 6 
  and count ~= 1 
  and candispel 
  and UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,PQR_CustomTarget) 
  then return true end
  i = i + 1;
  buff,_,_,count,bufftype,duration = UnitDebuff(PQR_CustomTarget, i)
end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Custom</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability>

<Ability><Name>--- healing spells ---</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if UnitAffectingCombat(PQR_CustomTarget) == nil 
and IsLeftShiftKeyDown() == nil
then return true end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability>

<Ability><Name>--- defensive spells ---</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if chakratime == nil then chakratime = 0 end
if IsRightControlKeyDown() and GetTime() - chakratime &amp;gt; 1  then
  chakratime = GetTime()
  if chakrastate then 
    chakrastate = nil 
    print(&amp;quot;Chakra state: \124cFFFFE640Serenity Enabled&amp;quot;)
  else 
    chakrastate = 1 
    print(&amp;quot;Chakra state: \124cFF40C9FFSanctuary Enabled&amp;quot;)
  end
end

if IsLeftAltKeyDown()
or IsMounted()
or SpellIsTargeting()
or UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,87959)
then return true end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability>

</DRUID>
```

I hope someone can make some use of this and maybe be able to at last get a resto druid rotation out there for us trees to trial.

P.S If this is complete rubbish please delete post. Thanks.

Shar.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Tauren pally doing julak doom using the pve and pve no mouse over rotations.It didn't want to heal auto buff cleanse nothing.I kept hovering and selecting people but still wouldn't do anything.


found that the release i uploaded had a typo i thought i had saved a fix for before releasing haha. my version didn't have the typo so i must not have saved before zipping everything up and also sending it to the repo. I updated my repository and my Download section because this is a big typo haha, fixed  :Smile:

----------


## kickmydog

> Could you please upload here as an attachement?
> As it's only letting me download one file -.-


There are two links, I did not have any trouble downloading. The mods rarely approve attachments.

Try this.

Download kickmydog_HUNTER_Rotations.xml for free on Filesonic.com

----------


## momo1029

is there anything wrong with this auto target ? im using a healing profile
it will not auto target people to heal, instead i have to click their frame in order to heal

if UnitExists("target") 
and UnitIsDead("target") == nil 
and UnitCanCooperate("player","target")
then PQR_CustomTarget = "target"
PQR_CustomTargetHP = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")
elseif UnitExists("mouseover") 
and UnitIsDead("mouseover") == nil 
and UnitCanCooperate("player","mouseover") 
and GetMouseFocus() ~= WorldFrame 
then PQR_CustomTarget = "mouseover"
PQR_CustomTargetHP = 100 * UnitHealth("mouseover") / UnitHealthMax("mouseover")
else 

PQR_CustomTarget = "player"
PQR_CustomTargetHP = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")
local group = "party"
local members = GetNumPartyMembers()
lowhpmembers = 0

if GetNumRaidMembers() > 0 then
group = "raid"
members = GetNumRaidMembers()
end

for i = 1, members, 1 do
local member = group..tostring(i)
local memberhp = 100 * UnitHealth(member) / UnitHealthMax(member)
if UnitInRange(member) 
and UnitIsCharmed(member) == nil
and UnitIsDeadOrGhost(member) == nil 
and PQR_IsOutOfSight(member) == false then
if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == "TANK" then memberhp = memberhp - 1 end
if UnitThreatSituation(member) == 3 then memberhp = memberhp - 3 end
if memberhp < 95 then lowhpmembers = lowhpmembers +1 end
if memberhp < PQR_CustomTargetHP then
PQR_CustomTarget = member
PQR_CustomTargetHP = memberhp
end
end
end

end

----------


## onya

> is there anything wrong with this auto target ? im using a healing profile
> it will not auto target people to heal, instead i have to click their frame in order to heal


you need to make sure the taregt dropdown in your healing spells is set to custom. if you're still having problems upload your profile to mediafire or something and i'll have look at it.

----------


## momo1029

> you need to make sure the taregt dropdown in your healing spells is set to custom. if you're still having problems upload your profile to mediafire or something and i'll have look at it.


tried to use your resto shaman profile for resto druid
i failed big time
Profiles.rar

----------


## djmazi

what are then chances of using this getting banned?

----------


## cokx

exactly 1.3728567% of getting cought

----------


## ticklets

As was stated COUNTLESS times in this threat, the chances are not that high, but the chances are still there.

This is against the Blizzard TOS, and you can get banned for doing anything against the TOS.

Until now, we have had no reports of anyone being banned, but that doesn't mean NO one will ever get banned from this. Use at your discretion.

----------


## Piep

> exactly 1.3728567% of getting cought


according to my precise calculations it's 1.73192845224%, can't figure out where you went wrong there :s

----------


## matandkelly

First I would like to say love the program :-) i use this for heroic leap on my warrior lft shift to heroic leap where ur mouse pointer is :-)

<Ability><Name>Heroic Leap</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>6544</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if IsLeftShiftKeyDown() and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Click</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel></Ability>


I wanna find out how to include current stance as its not really a buff so wondering how to include it in a statement as want to set up a hot key for switching the battle stance throwing a hamstring and if hot key isnt down and in battlestance switch to defensive stance basically a peice of code for making heroic shan easier instead of clicking while pqr is casting as sometimes it doesn'y get the cast off doing it while its trying to do its own thing.... I've also rebuilt a frost mage pve profile which works really well 

I'll post my profiles up in the next few days the prot profile i have included alot of movement hotkeys in aswell for intervene if mouse over is frendly target if unfreindly charges if charge is off cd otherwise it intercepts 

if anyone can help me with the stance code it would be apreciated basically just need main thing is the second line as know how to cast battle stance and defensive stance just not how the code should be as theres no real buff
if hotkey is pressed cast battlestance
if stance is battlestance then hamsting 
if hotkey is not pressed and target has =>10sec on buff id cast defensive stance

----------


## onya

> tried to use your resto shaman profile for resto druid
> i failed big time
> Profiles.rar


i think you're mixing two ways of choosing a heals target here. one is to set PQR_CustomTarget in the autotarget then just return true in the ability. the other is to set targettoheal to the heal target and CastSpellByID in the ability. you should be doing one way or the other not both. sheuron's profiles have nice neat code i'd probably copy those rather than mine :P

also here is the latest verion of my resto shaman profile. fixed the chain heal code so it works on any map, saves the scalefactor in a cvar. added some notes.

onya resto and ele 20111910

---------- Post added at 03:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:18 AM ----------




> I wanna find out how to include current stance as its not really a buff ...


API CastShapeshiftForm - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft
API GetShapeshiftForm - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft

----------


## bu_ba_911

> i think you're mixing two ways of choosing a heals target here. one is to set PQR_CustomTarget in the autotarget then just return true in the ability. the other is to set targettoheal to the heal target and CastSpellByID in the ability. you should be doing one way or the other not both. sheuron's profiles have nice neat code i'd probably copy those rather than mine :P
> 
> also here is the latest verion of my resto shaman profile. fixed the chain heal code so it works on any map, saves the scalefactor in a cvar. added some notes.
> 
> onya resto and ele 20111910
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:18 AM ----------
> 
> 
> ...


the abilities themselves are castable, but you cant read them like buffs, so you would technically only need GetShapeshiftForm() you might also want to look into ClearShapeshiftForm()

haven't been able to try out ur shaman profile yet, but looked over the hard work you put into it and it looks impressive haha good work  :Big Grin:

----------


## Progod

I just did checks to see what form i am in during the ability, it works for stances etc too  :Smile: 

if GetShapeshiftForm()==3 then
end

----------


## momo1029

Took buba's pally code convert to druid. 2 words : over power

Thanks onya, buba B-) 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Took buba's pally code convert to druid. 2 words : over power
> 
> Thanks onya, buba B-) 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


np, im glad when people can use something of mine to create their own stuff  :Big Grin: 

*edit*

Onya one thing about ur ele rotation that I've noticed so far, is that you don't have the Require Combat checkbox not checked, even tho you have code that you would want running outside of combat  :Smile:

----------


## matimati

Why do no Arms warrior profiles show up in the drop down box

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Why do no Arms warrior profiles show up in the drop down box


because none are added in by default i believe

----------


## Ninjaderp

bu_ba has an excellent arms-profile somewhere, I think :-)

----------


## Ralphiuss

> Took buba's pally code convert to druid. 2 words : over power
> 
> Thanks onya, buba B-) 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk



As in Holy profile? So there's a Resto druid profile now?

----------


## onya

> Onya one thing about ur ele rotation that I've noticed so far, is that you don't have the Require Combat checkbox not checked, even tho you have code that you would want running outside of combat


Thanks, i don't really use ele myself much i'll fix it for next release. I'm also thinking of writing a pve library which checks units for purge/cleanse/cc/interupt so all profile writers can use it and help make the spellid and spell name lists as complete as possible.

I imagine it working something like this for a damaging ability.

if UnitHasCC("target") == 0 then return true end

with UnitHasCC returning the time left on the cc if a unit is cc'ed so 0 if it isn't.

----------


## Noelpqr

I had a lot of fun since I found about this program thank to Xelper‎ and the others here...!
onya!, this could be a nabish question but where should we put the library ? and i noticed that your latest profile does not have it, does that mean it is not needed anymore?

and i have an another question
is there a way to check which warlocks pet is up? ..

----------


## onya

> I had a lot of fun since I found about this program thank to Xelper‎ and the others here...!
> onya!, this could be a nabish question but where should we put the library ? and i noticed that your latest profile does not have it, does that mean it is not needed anymore?
> 
> and i have an another question
> is there a way to check which warlocks pet is up? ..


i haven't written it yet :P

----------


## bu_ba_911

> bu_ba has an excellent arms-profile somewhere, I think :-)


took me a while to track is down myself haha

http://bubba-pqr-profiles.googlecode...rrior_Arms.zip

upped it on repo and my website, instructions were included in both, but there's a link to it. Didn't test it, jsut removed the other warrior crap out of it and left the Arms stuff.... May have deleted to much idk haha  :Smile: 

hope it helps some1

---------- Post added at 11:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 PM ----------




> Thanks, i don't really use ele myself much i'll fix it for next release. I'm also thinking of writing a pve library which checks units for purge/cleanse/cc/interupt so all profile writers can use it and help make the spellid and spell name lists as complete as possible.
> 
> I imagine it working something like this for a damaging ability.
> 
> if UnitHasCC("target") == 0 then return true end
> 
> with UnitHasCC returning the time left on the cc if a unit is cc'ed so 0 if it isn't.


interesting.... i never got to libraries when i was in comp science haha.... i'm interested in learning how to make one myself  :Stick Out Tongue: 

if learning to make one is to much of a hassle, i'll help maintain it at least haha  :Big Grin:

----------


## onya

onya shaman with pve library

here's a start of it, implemented a cc checker in the resto profile, lightning bolt calls it.

----------


## irri

Hi, guys.
Feral Cat – By AdamZZ - Does it work?
How do i add new profile?

----------


## dklcfr

> Hi, guys.
> Feral Cat – By AdamZZ - Does it work?
> How do i add new profile?


If you have the xml files:
Did you rename the xml files to Something_DRUID_Rotations.xml and Something_DRUID_Abilites.xml ?
Else, copy and paste the code from each box in AdamZZ's post into a notepad document, Saving the rotations as Something_DRUID_Rotations.xml and the abilities as Something_DRUID_Abilities.xml

----------


## irri

TYWM
did not think it's important (Something_DRUID_Abilites)

----------


## smrdlja

Went through 15+ pages... But is there updated (non-defualt) profile for Fury warriors?

----------


## Piep

> Went through 15+ pages... But is there updated (non-defualt) profile for Fury warriors?


FuryAbilities
FuryRotations

For TG put Slam under Raging Blow in the rotations

With these I do 2-3k more dps on target dummy then the ones of Sheuron. (based on Sheuron original one tho)
The abilities are not cleaned up. Makes it easyer for me to test stuff.

----------


## smrdlja

> FuryAbilities
> FuryRotations
> 
> For TG put Slam under Raging Blow in the rotations
> 
> With these I do 2-3k more dps on target dummy then the ones of Sheuron. (based on Sheuron original one tho)
> The abilities are not cleaned up. Makes it easyer for me to test stuff.


THX. + 1 rep for ya.

----------


## matimati

What happened to the Arms warrior that came with the 1st release of PQR that worked well.

----------


## SprayPlaster

Anyone able to include the free Ravage (after a feral charge) into the feral rotation yet? ;o

----------


## Blehbot

Kickmydog, 

I tried to load your new files and when I do PQR just locks solid when I am loading it up. If I revert to the old rotations it loads fine. Not really sure why this is happening.

----------


## cokx

Please can someone tell me whats wrong with my code?


```
local myhealth = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")
if myhealth <= 30 then 
	return true
end


local Lichbourne = UnitBuffID("player", 49039)
local myhealth = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")
if Lichbourne ~= nil and myhealth <= 80 then
return true
end
```

the first one is to execute lichbourne the 2nd is to heal with deathcoils... both are with target player

----------


## kickmydog

> Kickmydog, 
> 
> I tried to load your new files and when I do PQR just locks solid when I am loading it up. If I revert to the old rotations it loads fine. Not really sure why this is happening.


That does sound rather weird. Try this version instead, I updated with a fix to the SV single target rotation.

Download hunter_Profiles_v.1.02.zip

----------


## Blehbot

Thanks Kick that one works I will make my changes to Rapid fire for raiding and try them out.

----------


## Dankstar

wtb disc priest update, PVP/PVE  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sharaak

Hey guys,

I checked and even tried to edit a profile to get a resto druid one but still am yet to find one does one actually exist yet?

Awesome job though loving it keep up the good work!!

Shar

----------


## Sheepmoon

> wtb disc priest update, PVP/PVE


The disc pvp profile works quite well. What did you need updated for it?

I made a working offensive dispel for it.

DiscPVP.rar

I also made a pretty comprehensive list of roots and snares for the gnome racial Escape Artist ability. I also used it in the holy pally profile for hand of freedom.

{ 45524, 50040, 339, 45334, 58179, 61391, 19306, 19185, 35101, 5116, 61394, 2974, 54644, 50245, 50271, 54706, 4167, 33395, 122, 83302, 55080, 11113, 6136, 120, 116, 44614, 31589, 63529, 20170, 87194, 31125, 3409, 26679, 64695, 63685, 8056, 8034, 18118, 18223, 63311, 23694, 1715, 12323, 39965, 55536, 13099, 29703 }

----------


## kickmydog

I'm trying to fix my petauto target code.



```
if UnitExists("target") == nil 
and UnitAffectingCombat("player") 
then TargetUnit("pettarget") end
```

It still however will sometimes target a dead mob and then not switch target automatically. Has anyone got some code that will get past this?

----------


## bu_ba_911

```
if ( UnitExists("target") == nil or ( UnitExists("target") and UnitIsDead("target") ) ) and UnitAffectingCombat("player") then
           TargetUnit("pettarget")
end
```

idk maybe try something like that?

----------


## pepe2c

> Hey guys,
> 
> I checked and even tried to edit a profile to get a resto druid one but still am yet to find one does one actually exist yet?
> 
> Awesome job though loving it keep up the good work!!
> 
> Shar


Try this Resto Druid Rotation
Just Focus the tank to keep the lifebloom

pp_DRUID_Abilities.xml - Abilities
pp_DRUID_Rotations.xml - Rotation

----------


## sheuron

> FuryAbilities
> FuryRotations
> 
> For TG put Slam under Raging Blow in the rotations
> 
> With these I do 2-3k more dps on target dummy then the ones of Sheuron. (based on Sheuron original one tho)
> The abilities are not cleaned up. Makes it easyer for me to test stuff.


Tested your rotation dealing 5mm damage to a raiders dummy, there are my results:

sheuron: 17.9k
Piep: 15.9k

Your rotation deal more initial burst damage, but since you not apply the sunder armor debuff the dps go down after some seconds.

----------


## kickmydog

> ```
> if ( UnitExists("target") == nil or ( UnitExists("target") and UnitIsDead("target") ) ) and UnitAffectingCombat("player") then
>            TargetUnit("pettarget")
> end
> ```
> 
> idk maybe try something like that?


Thanks i will give it a try. 

Edit: unfortunately still getting dead targets.

----------


## momo1029

if UnitBuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 774) ~= nil and PQR_CustomTargetHP < 85 then return true 
end


is there anyway to improve this swiftmend ability?
it rarely cast it

----------


## saga3180

> Thanks Kick that one works I will make my changes to Rapid fire for raiding and try them out.


Think you could send me your profile?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Thanks i will give it a try. 
> 
> Edit: unfortunately still getting dead targets.


MAYBE..............................



```
if ( UnitExists("target") == nil or ( UnitExists("target") and UnitIsDead("target") ) ) and UnitAffectingCombat("player") then
                ClearTarget() -- OR you can use RunMacroText("/cleartarget")     I don't know which one is more efficient.... one is protected the other works in game
                TargetUnit("pettarget")
end
```

i'm going to have to think of the best way to test this myself lol.....

----------


## TiefBlau

> if UnitBuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 774) ~= nil and PQR_CustomTargetHP < 85 then return true 
> end
> 
> 
> is there anyway to improve this swiftmend ability?
> it rarely cast it




```
if UnitBuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 774) ~= nil or UnitBuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 8936) ~= nil and PQR_CustomTargetHP < 85 then return true 
end
```

Try that instead (untested). If you want it to cast more often just change the 85 to whatever percentage health you want it to be used under.

Swiftmend removes whichever of the two buffs has less cast time left on it, which is usually regrowth rather than rejuv anyways, but it's better to have both on there.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> ```
> if (UnitBuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 774) ~= nil or UnitBuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 8936) ~= nil) and PQR_CustomTargetHP < 85 then return true 
> end
> ```


still untested, but i saw an error with the original code

----------


## kickmydog

> MAYBE..............................
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if ( UnitExists("target") == nil or ( UnitExists("target") and UnitIsDead("target") ) ) and UnitAffectingCombat("player") then
>                 ClearTarget() -- OR you can use RunMacroText("/cleartarget")     I don't know which one is more efficient.... one is protected the other works in game
>                 TargetUnit("pettarget")
> end
> ...


No don't bother, I tested it for a couple of instances, and it seemed I was not giving it enough time to swap. It does work, tyvm.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> No don't bother, I tested it for a couple of instances, and it seemed I was not giving it enough time to swap. It does work, tyvm.


np  :Smile:  i'm glad it works for u  :Big Grin:

----------


## GRB

> Anyone able to include the free Ravage (after a feral charge) into the feral rotation yet? ;o


Ok so for everyone still trying to find out how to do this, heres what i use.



```
local stamp = UnitBuff("player", "Stampede")

if stamp ~= nil then
	RunMacroText("/cast Ravage!")
end
```

Then dont say i dont share nothing, loool :P

----------


## TiefBlau

Whoops, left out the brackets, thanks for the correction bu_ba_911.

----------


## kickmydog

Download hunter_Profiles_v.1.03.rar

Updated hunter profiles, included some more rotations. The BM AOE is a work in progress since I rarely use BM AOE if a BM hunter would like to message me what abilities they use along with pet abilities I will work on it some more.

Thanks to bu_ba_911 for the new PETAUTOTARGET ability. This should work smoother, and allow you to just multi-shot at the start of the fight and you and your pet will auto engage targets.

----------


## GRB

Bu_ba after a closer inspection on your HOF for holy i found out your missing a buff on the array. 

buff = { 45524, 1715, 3408, 59638, 20164, 25809, 31589, 51585, 50040, 50041, 31126, 31124, 122, 44614, 1604 }
Your missing the "339", Entangling roots.

P.S- this can be fixed now, since im still using your ALPHA profiles since was the best one so far.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Bu_ba after a closer inspection on your HOF for holy i found out your missing a buff on the array. 
> 
> buff = { 45524, 1715, 3408, 59638, 20164, 25809, 31589, 51585, 50040, 50041, 31126, 31124, 122, 44614, 1604 }
> Your missing the "339", Entangling roots.
> 
> P.S- this can be fixed now, since im still using your ALPHA profiles since was the best one so far.


if u look one page back at sheepmom, i added all of those to the list, found a couple that weren't there so just added them all..... probably some doubles.....


i still don't have any of the issues you do.....

I've healed the Headless Horseman at least 20 times testing different things..... having a target out of range, not having a target at all, not looking at the battle without a target..... still no issues haha

maybe i need more people to test is to get more of a general pattern of what works and what doesn't under what circumstances

@TiefBlau

np  :Smile: 

@kickmydog

I'm finally going to try and level my hunter not to try this out at 85 haha
40 now 45 to go  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## GRB

Ohhhh, thats good he made that list, it will be very helpfull. Btw i dont have any problem with your new profiles in pvp bu_ba, but they just seem way 2 slow compared to your alpha one. thats the reason i still keep using the alpha.

----------


## Sheepmoon

Yeah I just took all the roots and snares for that list out of the code for an addon called Lose Control. It seems to be a very comprehensive list, hunter pet snares and all sorts of things you may not think of.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Yeah I just took all the roots and snares for that list out of the code for an addon called Lose Control. It seems to be a very comprehensive list, hunter pet snares and all sorts of things you may not think of.


lol i was using an addon that just lists the Spell ID of you spells, buffs and debuffs so as people cast snares one me, would hover over the icon write down the spell id and add it in  :Stick Out Tongue: 

cheating your wake obviously works better tho  :Big Grin: 

@GRB
well i haven't seen any slowdown personally...... maybe u should turn your latency for the program down a bit?

o well I've been doing tiny updates through SVN these past couple of days, almost time for a normal release for the pally after i test it a bit more..... still need to re-write a working Smart Blessing code tho *sigh* should really do that

----------


## momo1029

is it possible to add an ability like swiftmend inside the auto target code?
no matter how high i set the swiftmend on, it still rarely cast it

----------


## bu_ba_911

> is it possible to add an ability like swiftmend inside the auto target code?
> no matter how high i set the swiftmend on, it still rarely cast it


that would be a problem in the coding, not anything else.....
send me ur code through pm or something, ill look at it tomorrow  :Smile:

----------


## momo1029

> that would be a problem in the coding, not anything else.....
> send me ur code through pm or something, ill look at it tomorrow


thanks buba, i just put the swiftmend code with rejuvenation 
it's working flawlessly

----------


## GRB

Bu_ba actually my latency is set to 50ms, and testing with both profiles, the alpha and the new one, still alpha looks faster on searching for targets. Can be just me i dunno, maybe its only an impression. Need further testing.

----------


## momo1029

is this code wrong ?? it use swiftmend whenever it's off cd even the target is full hp

if UnitBuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 774) == nil and PQR_CustomTargetHP < 95 then return true
elseif UnitBuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 774) ~= nil or UnitBuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 8936) ~= nil and PQR_CustomTargetHP < 85 then CastSpellByID(18562,PQR_CustomTarget)
end

----------


## Edsaxe

anyone noticed hunter pet not attacking anymore?

----------


## TiefBlau

> is this code wrong ?? it use swiftmend whenever it's off cd even the target is full hp
> 
> if UnitBuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 774) == nil and PQR_CustomTargetHP < 95 then return true
> elseif UnitBuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 774) ~= nil or UnitBuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 8936) ~= nil and PQR_CustomTargetHP < 85 then CastSpellByID(18562,PQR_CustomTarget)
> end




```
if UnitBuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 774) ~= nil and PQR_CustomTargetHP < 95 then return true
elseif (UnitBuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 774) ~= nil or UnitBuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 8936) ~= nil) and PQR_CustomTargetHP < 85 then CastSpellByID(18562,PQR_CustomTarget)
end
```

Try that instead, as bu_ba_911 pointed out I forgot the brackets orz.

Also that first UnitBuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 774) == nil is wrong, that'll cause it to fire off if the target doesn't have the buff.

----------


## momo1029

thanks TiefBlau, i tried the first UnitBuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 774) == nil must be "==" else it won't cast anything

----------


## TiefBlau

> thanks TiefBlau, i tried the first UnitBuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 774) == nil must be "==" else it won't cast anything


Oh wait, is this in your code for rejuvenation? If so disregard what I just said. I wasn't sure why you were only checking for one buff anyways.

It'd be better not to combine the two into a single ability entry, don't see any reason to do it that way.

----------


## cokx

Why does nobody answer to my dk selfhealing problem?  :Frown: (((

----------


## cokx

i dosn't know, lichborne seems to be buggy.
even a simple return true command doenst work ....

----------


## bu_ba_911

Guess what everyone? UPDATE

now most of the people who use my SVN have all the updates already, but since I found a major bug in PvP and Arena Judgement, I figured it's time to do a Full release again  :Smile: 

Download List for my Profiles:
Downloads - bubba-pqr-profiles - My Profiles for PQR - Google Project Hosting

a more comprehensive log of updates is in the SVN comments........

*edit*
as always i try to keep this page up to date if Xelper wants to add it to the front page

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2131812 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

----------


## Sharaak

> Try this Resto Druid Rotation
> Just Focus the tank to keep the lifebloom
> 
> pp_DRUID_Abilities.xml - Abilities
> pp_DRUID_Rotations.xml - Rotation


Hey Pepe

How can I stop it from constantly targetting me? you try clicking on someone else it goes back on you. Try pressing escape same thing.

Anything I can enter into the code to stop it from doing that?

Cheers +1 other than that

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hey Pepe
> 
> How can I stop it from constantly targetting me? you try clicking on someone else it goes back on you. Try pressing escape same thing.
> 
> Anything I can enter into the code to stop it from doing that?
> 
> Cheers +1 other than that


he's using the older style of auto-target which requires you to actually target the person you're healing, and by default the target you will be healing is yourself, so when no1 needs healing, you will always be targeting yourself (normally)

----------


## Sharaak

Hmm anyway I can get around it? Im using it in the BG atm but my overhealing is THROUGH the roof I mean like 1mil to the next which is 500k

----------


## bu_ba_911

well he can either update the auto-targeting ability himself, or i can help him if he wants it..... something you can do..... well seeing as most of druid heals are HoTs..... are you supposed to be overhealing a bit?

----------


## Sharaak

Yeah ofc but surely not by that much wouldnt I likely be reported if it was that high? and yeah sure I dont mind having a stab at it but im really no good at coding. HTML is as bout as far as I go

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Bu_Ba, I've been testing your pally holy pve profile and it works wonders, however, sometimes it just stops and not heal at all even though people are losing hp, I'm sure that I am in range and even if i disable and re-enable rotation it still would not heal. I will have to restart wow for it to work again.
> 
> Could you tell me what is going on? I'm using the version that came with Xelper's latest release.


1.) Try my new one
2.) Are you not a Blood Elf?
3.) If you aren't a Blood Elf I fixed that bug and return to 1.)
4.) I didn't know that Xelper added my Pally into any release :-/ in fact i'm sure he didn't lol I haven't finished it yet
5.) If you aren't using my newest Profiles, return to 1.)

----------


## momo1029

> Hmm anyway I can get around it? Im using it in the BG atm but my overhealing is THROUGH the roof I mean like 1mil to the next which is 500k


When I use it, I use it manually. Even that the healing done is high.
The effo aoe heal is insane plus wild growth. Or you can press your key once a couple second to lower your healing done ;-) 

Sent from myd HTC Glacier using Tapatalk

----------


## diesall

Will be posting my addon for PQR soon,which is basically an in game HUD, just cleaning up the code adding settings and tweaking a few animations etc.. 
i haven't added localisation yet but if anyone really needs it i can add it with primitive google translations in your required language or you can provide me with translations etc...

----------


## Kaolla

> Why does nobody answer to my dk selfhealing problem? (((


As Lichborne costs nothing to activate, it's really not an issue to just activate it yourself. Allowing PQR to pop survivability cooldowns can be messy. I manually use Lichborne and PQR takes over with this code:



```
Name: Death Coil (Self-Heal)
Spell ID: 47541
Delay: 0
Target: Player

local HP = UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player") * 100
local THP = UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target") * 100
local Lichborne = UnitBuffID("player",49039)


if HP < 60 and THP > 15 and Lichborne ~= nil and SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
    return true
end
```

I had some complex rules written out for Icebound Fortitude and my trinket, which looked for certain events (such as a rogue stun in a smokebomb) and used them accordingly, but it really doesn't work very well in 2300+ arena. It's really easier to just make smart decisions about cooldowns and then write things like the above to take advantage of the automation factor. I even had to change the above to take target health into consideration, since there have been games where PQR healed instead of Frost Strikes/Coils that would have killed my target.

Also: BlizzCon yay!

----------


## cokx

Ok many thanks.
and the thp function is very clever :>
i just wanted the function for some tunnel vision stupidity

----------


## Ralphiuss

I'd donate if one of the big wigs here can make a Balance Druid profile and resto  :Smile:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I'd donate if one of the big wigs here can make a Balance Druid profile and resto


we have some normal users making some resto profiles, i think they're almost ready to release them (idk) 

i would try to make a balance profile, but i only have a level 49 druid haha

----------


## Erasmus

Hello, are there any up to date enhancement shammy profiles. Ive tried the ones ive found here but they only drop totems and auto attack. It would nice to wind up my shammy in enhancement again  :Smile:

----------


## momo1029

Some one released a moonkin rotation like 40 pages back. It works very well.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk

----------


## Ralphiuss

Tried the balance one. Would be nice to see a AOE rotation. 

As well I'm trying the resto one now. As I read somewhere the rotation likes to keep casting lifebloom on the tank with out letting it drop. Letting it drops gives a big heal plus some mana back. 

Is there anything I read that would tech me how to code for this program?

----------


## smrdlja

Is there any profile for Prot Warrior with which is in favour of Devastate over Revange, as for sure for single target raid envoirment its much much better?

----------


## La_MueRTe

Hi, there is some rotation for pvp afi warlock or demon?

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Is there any profile for Prot Warrior with which is in favour of Devastate over Revange, as for sure for single target raid envoirment its much much better?


That sounds like something you would easily be able to change yourself in the ability editor, or rotation editor? Have you tried so?

----------


## diesall

@xelper only just got around to updating to the newest version, it seems enabling manual mode has been depreciated as the smart hotkey macro now works without enabling manual mode, however if i attempt to use the hotkey for enabling manual mode it negates my ability to toggle interrupt mode on and off, did you forget to remove the feature from the bot or does it serve another purpose now?

----------


## smrdlja

> That sounds like something you would easily be able to change yourself in the ability editor, or rotation editor? Have you tried so?


Yup... but after that only thing bot is doing is devastate, and in general rotation that is included is bad. It doesn't use demo shout almost at all, and that should have 100% uptime in raids. Doesn't use [Berserker Rage] also, and that is also needed.

----------


## momo1029

> Yup... but after that only thing bot is doing is devastate, and in general rotation that is included is bad. It doesn't use demo shout almost at all, and that should have 100% uptime in raids. Doesn't use [Berserker Rage] also, and that is also needed.


you might have messed up the ability 
the one that comes with the pqr for prot warr is perfect on mine
100% uptime demo, tc and use berserker rage

----------


## bu_ba_911

well now that blizzcon is over i think i'll get back to coding..... anyone have any requests for changes to the builds i have currently released?

----------


## Ralphiuss

> well now that blizzcon is over i think i'll get back to coding..... anyone have any requests for changes to the builds i have currently released?


Edit for fail  :Smile:

----------


## vorn10

> well now that blizzcon is over i think i'll get back to coding..... anyone have any requests for changes *to the builds i have currently released?*





> Resto druid or balance druid!! I can paypals tips your way


fail :P 
Iam trying to do rest druid based on Bu_ba and Sheuron profiles.

----------


## GRB

Ok im releasing this one since testers gave theyr positive feedback.

*FERAL PVP*
and
*FERAL PVP (ARENA)*

This is only usable for bg's, duels and arena, if you try to dps any heroic or raid with this your dps will fail big time.
Altho testers say it was good enough, i will keep improving it.
Actual 2v2 rating is: 2k
Actual 3v3 rating is: 2.3k
Actual 5v5 rating is 2.1k

*Download:*
feral_DRUID

Leave your feedbacks.


Want to say thanks to all the rest of the people that code something in here, since i used some of theyr code combined with my own.

P.S - Kurios i broke what i said, and released something other then my previous releases. :P

----------


## ticklets

Hey Buba, I usually use your holy pally profile for PVP and it's great. Just today I tried healing a troll and for some odd reason it would heal everyone else perfectly but not myself. Do you know what might have caused this issue?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hey Buba, I usually use your holy pally profile for PVP and it's great. Just today I tried healing a troll and for some odd reason it would heal everyone else perfectly but not myself. Do you know what might have caused this issue?


no thats weird haha, did you try switching to arena maybe and seeing if it was just an issue with the pvp one?

----------


## ticklets

> no thats weird haha, did you try switching to arena maybe and seeing if it was just an issue with the pvp one?


Arena and PVP work just fine, PVE also works great...it just doesn't heal me.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Arena and PVP work just fine, PVE also works great...it just doesn't heal me.


one last question, are you using my latest release? and if so which one of the Holy PvE's are you using? (No Mouseover) or the regular one

----------


## Ninjaderp

Btw bu_ba your arms PVE-profile kicks ass and should be on the frontpage, I've been using it alot now lately and Im really happy with it.  :Smile:

----------


## jadethread

> Btw bu_ba your arms PVE-profile kicks ass and should be on the frontpage, I've been using it alot now lately and Im really happy with it.



I totally agree with what he says.^ I love your profiles Bu_ba. Keep up the kick ass work  :Smile:

----------


## ticklets

> one last question, are you using my latest release? and if so which one of the Holy PvE's are you using? (No Mouseover) or the regular one


Latest build + regular PVE.

----------


## michaelsky

Hey could anyone help me with an Enhancement Shaman profile, i haven't seen one yet.

----------


## diesall

*PQInterface*


General
driven from pqr chatframe messages (hooks and removes pqr output from the chatframe, disabling the mod in game will restore chatframe output, capture and removal refinement options coming soon )access options via minimap button, titan panel(or your favourite LDB addon just configure it ingame) or "/pqi"post feedback / bugs / **suggestions here**
Timeline
 Scrolling timeline for spells PQR has cast Configurable width and duration 

*DOWNLOAD: PQInterface.zip v0.2b*
Make sure you enable *"show messages in chat"* and *"Debug Mode"* within PQR itself for all features to work

Coming soon
 overhauled integration with PQR itself


```
changelog:
    0.1b: fixed ace3 library dependencies
    0.1c: fixed more errors
    0.2a: code cleanup added new features: timeline module
    0.2b: bug fix
```

----------


## saga3180

> *PQInterface* in game HUD for PQRotation, self explanatory diagram ^^
> *features:*
> -- driven from pqr chatframe messages (hooks and removes pqr output from the chatframe, disabling the mod in game will restore chatframe output, capture and removal refinement options coming soon )
> -- access options via minimap button, titan panel(or your favourite LDB addon just configure it ingame) or "/pqi" 
> -- post feedback / bugs / suggestions here or to my email: [email protected], avoid using my inbox on owendcore if you can
> 
> *DOWNLOAD: PQInterface.zip*
> Make sure you enable *"show messages in chat"* and *"Debug Mode"* within PQR itself for all features to work
> 
> TODO: lots!! O.o


I cant get it to work.Any ideas?

----------


## diesall

> I cant get it to work.Any ideas?


*ace3 library dependencies fixed* , should work now let me know if you have any more problems, 
_**for future reference: instead of quoting my post use "@Diesal" to start your post as it dosnt clutter an already oversized forum_

----------


## unknownplace

Make sure you enable "show messages in chat" and "Debug Mode" within PQR itself for all features to work

I made sure to do this, and also tried restarting wow and pq. The addon loads just fine, but doesn't update when I enabled the rotation or interrupt mode. I tried it on several different characters.

----------


## diesall

> Make sure you enable "show messages in chat" and "Debug Mode" within PQR itself for all features to work
> 
> I made sure to do this, and also tried restarting wow and pq. The addon loads just fine, but doesn't update when I enabled the rotation or interrupt mode. I tried it on several different characters.


the only thing i can suggest is another addon maybe hooking the same function, im not 100% sure how function stacks, hooks, etc... work in lua and the wowapi, 
can you try disabling all other addons except PQInterface and tell me if it runs then ?
what localization is your client using enUS?

----------


## onya

Message: Interface\AddOns\PQInterface\Core.lua:18: attempt to call method 'SetupOptions' (a nil value)

i think you aren't embedding/loading all the libraries you need. With just your addon loaded, it doesn't actually load it gives the above error. If i load your addon AND Outfitter, you addon loads but gives this error

Message: Interface\AddOns\PQInterface\Core.lua:134: attempt to index upvalue 'LDBIcon' (a nil value)

i think implementing the display somewhat like this would be pretty neat

----------


## diesall

> Message: Interface\AddOns\PQInterface\Core.lua:18: attempt to call method 'SetupOptions' (a nil value)
> 
> i think you aren't embedding/loading all the libraries you need. With just your addon loaded, it doesn't actually load it gives the above error. If i load your addon AND Outfitter, you addon loads but gives this error
> 
> Message: Interface\AddOns\PQInterface\Core.lua:134: attempt to index upvalue 'LDBIcon' (a nil value)
> 
> 
> i think implementing the display somewhat like this would be pretty neat



no sorry my mistake i left bugsack open to record errors, turns out it was loading another ace3 addon i was embedding, sigh ill get there in the eventually

----------


## onya

Message: ...terface\Libs\LibDataBroker-1.1\LibDataBroker-1.1.lua:3: LibDataBroker-1.1 requires CallbackHandler-1.0
Time: 10/24/11 20:50:32
Count: 1
Stack: [C]: in function `assert'
...terface\Libs\LibDataBroker-1.1\LibDataBroker-1.1.lua:3: in main chunk

Locals: (*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "LibDataBroker-1.1 requires CallbackHandler-1.0"


with 0.1c - with this version enabling Outfitter gets rid of all errors

----------


## diesall

> Message: ...terface\Libs\LibDataBroker-1.1\LibDataBroker-1.1.lua:3: LibDataBroker-1.1 requires CallbackHandler-1.0
> Time: 10/24/11 20:50:32
> Count: 1
> Stack: [C]: in function `assert'
> ...terface\Libs\LibDataBroker-1.1\LibDataBroker-1.1.lua:3: in main chunk
> 
> Locals: (*temporary) = nil
> (*temporary) = "LibDataBroker-1.1 requires CallbackHandler-1.0"
> 
> ...


yeah sorry just realised i had the libraries loading in the wrong order, try downloading it again now
i was loading databroker before the callback handler

----------


## onya

Message: ...ts\AceGUI-3.0-SharedMediaWidgets\SharedFunctions.lua:5: Cannot find a library instance of "LibSharedMedia-3.0".
Time: 10/24/11 20:58:25
Count: 1
Stack: [C]: in function `error'
...nterface\AddOns\PQInterface\Libs\LibStub\LibStub.lua:23: in function `LibStub'
...ts\AceGUI-3.0-SharedMediaWidgets\SharedFunctions.lua:5: in main chunk

Locals: (*temporary) = "Cannot find a library instance of "LibSharedMedia-3.0"."

----------


## diesall

> Message: ...ts\AceGUI-3.0-SharedMediaWidgets\SharedFunctions.lua:5: Cannot find a library instance of "LibSharedMedia-3.0".
> Time: 10/24/11 20:58:25
> Count: 1
> Stack: [C]: in function `error'
> ...nterface\AddOns\PQInterface\Libs\LibStub\LibStub.lua:23: in function `LibStub'
> ...ts\AceGUI-3.0-SharedMediaWidgets\SharedFunctions.lua:5: in main chunk
> 
> Locals: (*temporary) = "Cannot find a library instance of "LibSharedMedia-3.0"."


So temperamental with the order of loading in scripts , give me a minute ill upload another
*ok give that a shot*

----------


## onya

we have lift off! also, it loaded without error :P

----------


## diesall

> we have lift off! also, it loaded without error :P


O.o that was learning experience, just realised i can inbed buggrabber into my addons, will be doing that in the future....
on another note yeah the timeline sounds like a good idea, i already have the bot caching the last event determined by type so its easy enough to give it a getTIme() and "borrow" the animation code from addons of the like and add it as a component you can enable and disable

the addon had been quite invaluable to me as i can track down rogue abilities much easier now, has helped me refine a few of my rotations today

----------


## Progod

@diesall
Do you know if addon's report anything to warden etc as they must have a way to ban said addon's and report there usage? 
It strikes me as a little close for comfort having an add on explicitly used for breaking EULA

----------


## diesall

> @diesall
> Do you know if addon's report anything to warden etc as they must have a way to ban said addon's and report there usage? 
> It strikes me as a little close for comfort having an add on explicitly used for breaking EULA


I honestly wouldn't think so , but im not exactly an expert, but ive been using similar bots+addons since vanilla, ive never lost my account

----------


## Progod

Just wondered, they killed a lot of addon's back in vanilla for auto healing. I guess as long as its not on the front page of mmo-champion we should be fine ;-)

----------


## diesall

> Just wondered, they killed a lot of addon's back in vanilla for auto healing. I guess as long as its not on the front page of mmo-champion we should be fine ;-)


yeah that wasnt detecting them per say , that was just blocking functions that allowed them to work, most of those are now protected functions, i remember when movement functions were not protected there waypoint addons, that would record a path you run along then just play it back like a macro

----------


## lino08

here is a rotation for elemental shaman, if u know how to improve it plz send me a pm


Attachment 5097


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><SHAMAN><Ability><Name>Flame Shock</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>8050</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local FS, _, _, _, _, _, timer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 8050, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)
local target = UnitExists(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)

if target ~= nil then
	if FS ~= nil then
		if timer - GetTime() &amp;lt; 3 then
			return true
		else
			return false
		end
	else
		return true
	end
else
	return false
end</Lua><RecastDelay>1</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Unleash Elements</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>73680</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>1</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Lava Burst</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>51505</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Lightning Bolt</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>403</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Earth Shock</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>8042</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,LightningShieldCount = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 324)


if LightningShieldCount ~= nil then
    if LightningShieldCount &amp;gt;= 5 then
        return true
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Searing Totem</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>3599</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,ls = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 77747)

if ls == nil then
return true
else
return false
end</Lua><RecastDelay>1</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Flametongue Weapon</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>8024</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>300000</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Call of the spirits</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>66844</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>300000</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Lightning Shield</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>324</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,ls = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 324)

if ls == nil then
return true
else
return false
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Thunderstorm</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>51490</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Flame Shock (focus)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>8050</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local FS, _, _, _, _, _, timer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;focus&amp;quot;, 8050, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)
local focus = UnitExists(&amp;quot;focus&amp;quot;)

if focus ~= nil then
	if FS ~= nil then
		if timer - GetTime() &amp;lt; 3 then
			return true
		else
			return false
		end
	else
		return true
	end
else
	return false
end</Lua><RecastDelay>1</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Elemental Mastery</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>16166</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability></SHAMAN>
```

Attachment 5098


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><SHAMAN><Rotation><RotationName>elemental</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Lightning Shield|Call of the spirits|Flametongue Weapon|Searing Totem|Flame Shock|Unleash Elements|Elemental Mastery|Lava Burst|Earth Shock|Flame Shock (focus)|Thunderstorm|Lightning Bolt</RotationList><RequireCombat>true</RequireCombat><RotationNotes></RotationNotes></Rotation></SHAMAN>
```

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Btw bu_ba your arms PVE-profile kicks ass and should be on the frontpage, I've been using it alot now lately and Im really happy with it.





> I totally agree with what he says.^ I love your profiles Bu_ba. Keep up the kick ass work


Thank You both  :Smile:  Like I said before, my warrior isn't even 85 yet, that build is the bare-bones of what I wanted to accomplish haha. I was asked to write a build using Elitist Jerks Priority list and that is all I have done.




> Latest build + regular PVE.


weird i'll have to test that specific build more...... i use No Mouseover personally..... the mouseover portion of the code pissed me off, but i believe in giving people the option so i split PvE Holy haha

---------------------------------------------

@Diesall

I loaded up your Addon just fine, looks very nice man. haven't tried loading it by itself but if it loads with my addon load normally I don't see the point in trying by itself  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dankstar

im trying to get the blood profile to work, it seems to go through its rotation then stops like there are no runes left when there is death runes. I think its not looking for death runes but cant figure how to do that. thanks in advance!!

----------


## diesall

> @Diesall
> 
> I loaded up your Addon just fine, looks very nice man. haven't tried loading it by itself but if it loads with my addon load normally I don't see the point in trying by itself


That was the tail end of a reply to aid in diagnosing another users errors

----------


## safranzi

> Ok im releasing this one since testers gave theyr positive feedback.
> 
> *FERAL PVP*
> and
> *FERAL PVP (ARENA)*
> 
> This is only usable for bg's, duels and arena, if you try to dps any heroic or raid with this your dps will fail big time.
> Altho testers say it was good enough, i will keep improving it.
> Actual 2v2 rating is: 2k
> ...


Invalid or Deleted File.

The key you provided for file download was invalid. This is usually caused because the file is no longer stored on Mediafire. This occurs when the file is removed by the originating user or Mediafire.
If you believe you have reached this page in error, please contact support. 

Place Reup you Profile

----------


## bu_ba_911

> im trying to get the blood profile to work, it seems to go through its rotation then stops like there are no runes left when there is death runes. I think its not looking for death runes but cant figure how to do that. thanks in advance!!


i coded blood so that you don't mindlessly spam runes.....

the power of blood is that you don't NEED to do anything to be a good tank, you don't need to be spamming your moves constantly, you don't need to be spamming Heart Strike....

I have it coded so that as long as you have one blood rune gone and your blood shield is up, you will wait for something to change before you do something else. If you blood shield is currently up, you don't want to be spamming Death Strike and cutting your current Blood Shield. In order to get maximum up-time you save your runes for when you don't have blood shield. Or for when your blood rune buff has 2 seconds left and you refresh it with another heart strike....

if what I wrote above isn't what your profile is doin, then i'm going to have to ask a lot more in-depth questions because issues with the DK profiles haven't come up in over a month lol

----------


## grayyman

@bu_ba_911 you know blood shield stacks right?

----------


## phazeshifta

the addon isn't working for me for some reason. It starts up fine, says what rotation I'm in, but it never actually says what is being casted in either interrupts or in the rotation.

Any ideas?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @bu_ba_911 you know blood shield stacks right?


nope didn't

this something relatively new?

my understanding was as i explained it above, sorta had the same workings as the hpally shield..... however i heard the hpally shield changed, not the dk blood shield....... well a simple change in the coding will have him spam DS...... but i feel it needs to be smarter than a simple spam..... i'll think about it

----------


## Xelper

Thats awesome diesall! +5 rep  :Smile: 

I'll PM you some info that may be helpful.

----------


## snippetsr

Can anyone post the Balance Druid code as the media fire link is now invalid. 


Thankyou

----------


## dklcfr

> the addon isn't working for me for some reason. It starts up fine, says what rotation I'm in, but it never actually says what is being casted in either interrupts or in the rotation.
> 
> Any ideas?


Did you enable debug mode in PQR settings?

----------


## grayyman

@bu_ba_911 for me personally i made it spam ds, added in a "cast Death n Decay when shift held down", and prioritized heart strike w/ r1 and r2. puttin heart strike b4 ds to gain some additional aoe threat. oh and i made it not only use rune strike to cap rp but also put it so if i didnt have anything else to do to use it. i lose the benefit of ds glyph but i gain runes more often.

----------


## Progod

Death strike is a weird one, you only really want to hit it after a big hit as the heal and shield come from the last incoming damage. Timing is king with a death knight which makes it very difficult to really do.

Death strike would need to check hp, if hp less then 70% use or 90% when no blood shield or its about to expire. That's including the current code so it does not spam it, they want to be spaced out to get the most out of them.

----------


## ilikepvp

Bubaaa get your warrior 85! And make a pwnwage arms warrior build please!!

P.S. u rock dude I would rep you if i could

----------


## kiallak

> Ok im releasing this one since testers gave theyr positive feedback.
> 
> *FERAL PVP*
> and
> *FERAL PVP (ARENA)*
> 
> This is only usable for bg's, duels and arena, if you try to dps any heroic or raid with this your dps will fail big time.
> Altho testers say it was good enough, i will keep improving it.
> Actual 2v2 rating is: 2k
> ...


@GRB Just wanted to say thanks, but the link is dead. Any chance of re-upping?

P.S. First post - hello forums  :Smile:

----------


## GRB

will upload it, after some twiks...

----------


## outoforder

> will upload it, after some twiks...


its alittle buggy, switches forms alot

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @bu_ba_911 for me personally i made it spam ds, added in a "cast Death n Decay when shift held down", and prioritized heart strike w/ r1 and r2. puttin heart strike b4 ds to gain some additional aoe threat. oh and i made it not only use rune strike to cap rp but also put it so if i didnt have anything else to do to use it. i lose the benefit of ds glyph but i gain runes more often.


i'll definitely look into how i can optimize threat a little bit better....... i left the pause ever after learning how to hold down a modifier to cast DnD just because it's still really easy to do haha, and the pause button gives so much more flexibility 




> Death strike is a weird one, you only really want to hit it after a big hit as the heal and shield come from the last incoming damage. Timing is king with a death knight which makes it very difficult to really do.
> 
> Death strike would need to check hp, if hp less then 70% use or 90% when no blood shield or its about to expire. That's including the current code so it does not spam it, they want to be spaced out to get the most out of them.


yea that was sort of where I was going with my whole idea for BS..... i just couldn't find a way to get vengeance or anything haha. i guess i can just use health percentages that might be able to work......




> Bubaaa get your warrior 85! And make a pwnwage arms warrior build please!!
> 
> P.S. u rock dude I would rep you if i could


lol my current project is bouncing between a leveling feral druid or a kick ass pvp/arena sub rogue (druid is 50ish and rogue is 70ish)

----------


## GRB

> its alittle buggy, switches forms alot


Everytime it switches form is couse its unbuffing any reduce movement buff you have. Like frostbolt, consecutive shot and so on. But need to choose a smaller list, thats why i took it down so ppl dont download it.

----------


## ticklets

> weird i'll have to test that specific build more...... i use No Mouseover personally..... the mouseover portion of the code pissed me off, but i believe in giving people the option so i split PvE Holy haha


LOOOOOOOONG SHOT, but is it because I have é in my name? I've thought of everything and maybe thats the issue? It doesn't heal people with weird characters in their name?

Also, was Beacon code (where u hold left alt key) removed from the rotation? I can't seem to find it.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> LOOOOOOOONG SHOT, but is it because I have é in my name? I've thought of everything and maybe thats the issue? It doesn't heal people with weird characters in their name?
> 
> Also, was Beacon code (where u hold left alt key) removed from the rotation? I can't seem to find it.


yea lol it wasn't written yet  :Stick Out Tongue: 

i was thinking of whats the easiest way to do the beacon targeting code without doing another full party check outside of auto-targeting.... but haven't gotten around to it yet.....

i don't think weird characters should make any difference >.> and i also have yet to repeat the issue you've been having......

can anyone else with weird characters in their names report back if they are having similar issues?

----------


## diesall

is anyone else experiencing problems with the bot not injecting properly anymore?

ie. is the bot still working for you ?

----------


## momo1029

> is anyone else experiencing problems with the bot not injecting properly anymore?
> 
> ie. is the bot still working for you ?


bot still working

----------


## diesall

> bot still working


eu or us client?

----------


## momo1029

> eu or us client?


on us client

----------


## diesall

ok thanks, strange i thought it might be something they hotfixed or something , my bot loads onto my current toon but nothing functions and theres no PQR globel enivrionment set

i just ran a backup warcraft install its working fine there .... must be something ive cached

found it: FYI do not attempt to use taint logging it will conflict with PQR

i was half asleep last night and wanted to try and trace back taints i was receiving from a few addons through PQR

----------


## wiaf941aelj

It looks like the problem is occurring when it is trying to attach to your WoW/install the detour/check the playername/class... just to verify, your WoW is version 14333 (the live version) correct?

----------


## Sharaak

Hey guys,

Instead of having to search through 100s of pages to find a particular profile, I dont suppose there is anyway you could update the primary post is there?

Cheers,
Shar.

----------


## noxim

Hi,

I've been using a sub rogue profile from Sheuron, it's been tweaked to keep slice and dice up and recuperate and seems to work quite well in PVP. One thing I would like to do is have the ability to cast tricks of the trade to a player in a BG or arena.

Anyone got a thought on how to accomplish this? the 15% damage buff would come very handy to the player I cast it to. Below is Sheuron's code for PVE, wonder if it could be tweaked for PVP.

if UnitCanAttack("player","target") and UnitIsDead("target") == nil and UnitHealth("target") > UnitHealthMax("player") and UnitName("target") ~= "Raider's Training Dummy" and UnitInRaid("player") == nil then

local InParty = GetNumPartyMembers()
if InParty > 0 then
for i = 1, InParty, 1 do
local member = "party"..tostring(i)
if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == "TANK" and UnitIsDead(member) == nil then
if UnitThreatSituation(member,"target") ~= 3 and UnitInRange(member) then CastSpellByID(57934,member) end
end
end
end

end

----------


## CPCS0101

Anyone have any suggestions as to how to make Arcane Missles fire back-to-back? From what I can tell in the LUA code, it should execute, but for some reason it never casts right after the other - always requires some spell to be cast inbetween.

----------


## Xelper

Offsets for PTR 14890.
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/Offsets_14890.xml

I will reupload 1.1 with these offsets shortly.

----------


## kickmydog

> Anyone have any suggestions as to how to make Arcane Missles fire back-to-back? From what I can tell in the LUA code, it should execute, but for some reason it never casts right after the other - always requires some spell to be cast inbetween.


Check the delay for it. Set it to 0.

----------


## Ralphiuss

@bu_ba_911 

Any ideas on how you're going to code Holy Radiance when it changes in patch 4.3? 


Being the new method of the spell is to target someone with it and now has a cast time on it.

----------


## matimati

Has anyone seen or know where i can find a Ret PvP. I try and use the PvE one and it misses half the spells and just spams Ability not ready.

----------


## Candlejack14

Does this still work? And is this as safe as the autoit one?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @bu_ba_911 
> 
> Any ideas on how you're going to code Holy Radiance when it changes in patch 4.3? 
> 
> 
> Being the new method of the spell is to target someone with it and now has a cast time on it.


lol got a couple of ideas..... definitely can't use the same logic statement it's currently using in PvE or PvP, however the PvE version is a lot closer to how i'm going to be using it. Just going to have to add a couple more checks. Like tank current health and things like that, to make sure people wont die during the casting time haha.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Heyyy if I want to make an ability for the rotation for heroic leap usage how do I do if I want it to be like this? 

Shift (stops rotation and puts the green heroic leap-mark) + leftmousebutton (jumps to the location you have your mouse over).

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Heyyy if I want to make an ability for the rotation for heroic leap usage how do I do if I want it to be like this? 
> 
> Shift (stops rotation and puts the green heroic leap-mark) + leftmousebutton (jumps to the location you have your mouse over).


take a look at sheurons mass dispel code, that might be a good place to start

----------


## Ninjaderp

Thanks, i'll do that.

---------- Post added at 04:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:16 PM ----------

Okay this is what I came up with. And I added it as "heroic leap" at hte end of both rotations (single target and aoe) but it does nothing? 

if IsLeftShiftKeyDown() 
and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil 
then
CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(6544)))
if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end 
return true
end

I want to use left shift to ready the heroic leap, and use left mouse-button to execute it.

----------


## bu_ba_911

this will only cast it on mouseover, not wait

----------


## CPCS0101

> Check the delay for it. Set it to 0.


hadn't thought of that, unfortunately it still doesn't work.

Anyone else hate the clearcasting mechanic? don't know how many times it'll trigger a few seconds after an arcane blast where i swap to missles and waste more potentially saved mana. This is unrelated to the program, just the mechanic in general lol.

Any other ideas on what to check? my arcane missle code is rather complex due to trinkets but:




```
local manapercent = 100 * UnitPower("player") / UnitPowerMax("player")
local EvoS, EvoD = GetSpellCooldown(12051)
local n = UnitBuffID("player",89091)
local n2 = UnitBuffID("player",74241)
local n3 = UnitBuffID("player",12536)
local n4 = UnitChannelInfo("player")
local n5 = UnitBuffID("player",79683)

if EvoS + EvoD - GetTime() > 10 
and manapercent < 90 
and n == nil
and n2 == nil 
and n3 == nil then
  return true
elseif EvoS + EvoD - GetTime() > 10
and manapercent < 67
and n ~= nil
and n2 ~= nil 
and n3 == nil then
  return true
elseif EvoS + EvoD - GetTime() > 10
and manapercent < 70.5
and n ~= nil
and n2 == nil 
and n3 == nil then
  return true
elseif EvoS + EvoD - GetTime() > 10
and manapercent < 87
and n == nil
and n2 ~= nil
and n3 == nil then
  return true
elseif n4 == "Arcane Missles"
and n5 ~= nil then
  return true
```

The last elseif is my attempt to read if i'm casting arcane missles already and as long as I am, and the buff also exists, itl'l cast again. I'm half torn because = the arcane missle! proc, much like clearcasting, will trigger later than expected. Perhaps instead of 0 or 200 delay, expand it to 2000 (2s)?

----------


## phantom325

> Does this still work? And is this as safe as the autoit one?


I still use it fine.

----------


## CPCS0101

> hadn't thought of that, unfortunately it still doesn't work.
> 
> Anyone else hate the clearcasting mechanic? don't know how many times it'll trigger a few seconds after an arcane blast where i swap to missles and waste more potentially saved mana. This is unrelated to the program, just the mechanic in general lol.
> 
> Any other ideas on what to check? my arcane missle code is rather complex due to trinkets but:
> 
> 
> 
> The last elseif is my attempt to read if i'm casting arcane missles already and as long as I am, and the buff also exists, itl'l cast again. I'm half torn because = the arcane missle! proc, much like clearcasting, will trigger later than expected. Perhaps instead of 0 or 200 delay, expand it to 2000 (2s)?


Thinking about it more, I think i just don't really understand how "delay" works, if it affects all spells or just the one that has a delay set.

IE - if I set a delay on Missles of anything > 0, and have Blast as the default (and at 0), will it say "we're delaying missles, go ahead and skip on to Blast (and return true)?" or is it stopping every other check and after the delay then it begins the rotation again from the first check? (EDIT: OR - is it casting, going through all of the other checks until it gets to missles, THEN delaying (and for some reason still moving on to Blast)?..)

----------


## Discipline

Bubba, 
I have a suggestion for your Holy Pally PvP profiles. You could add a check for WSG and Twin Peaks Flags before casting bubble, its not very nice to bubble and loose the flag even when i could survive without the bubble. Other than that, great profiles.

----------


## matimati

Why cant i get this to work for PvP? it just wont do its roration. Im using the Ret profile

----------


## Candlejack14

In terms of being safe, how is it though?




> I still use it fine.

----------


## Blehbot

> In terms of being safe, how is it though?



If you are going to come and cry if they ban accounts tomorrow then you shouldnt use it. If you dont care about if the account your using it on gets banned then a lot of people are using it just fine the way it is for a while now. Nobody here can tell you how long that will last, there is no active warden protection read the first post.

----------


## TiefBlau

bu_ba_911:

Using the latest version of your Holy Paladin PvP rotation, the bot goes into an endless loop of spamming cleanse when inside a Hunter's Ice Trap. You might want to add an additional check in cleanse for aoe-based magic effects that can't be dispelled because they instantly reapply while standing in it.

edit: It seems to do so with some poisons as well. Deadly Poison iirc.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Bubba, 
> I have a suggestion for your Holy Pally PvP profiles. You could add a check for WSG and Twin Peaks Flags before casting bubble, its not very nice to bubble and loose the flag even when i could survive without the bubble. Other than that, great profiles.


i really ment to have had that done by now haha.... theres a couple things ive thought of in the past and either have forgotten about them (like this one) or just haven't gotten around to them.....




> bu_ba_911:
> 
> Using the latest version of your Holy Paladin PvP rotation, the bot goes into an endless loop of spamming cleanse when inside a Hunter's Ice Trap. You might want to add an additional check in cleanse for aoe-based magic effects that can't be dispelled because they instantly reapply while standing in it.
> 
> edit: It seems to do so with some poisons as well. Deadly Poison iirc.


like this one..... it is still technically beta..... my life has gotten really busy really quickly so i haven't been able to play around with a lot of the fine tuning bits, but i have been trying to maintain a working build for 90% of the things thrown your way. hopefully i'll get around to it real soon..... it really shouldn't be that hard, just have to track down all of the SpellID's associated with these things really haha....

----------


## Xelper

PQR Offsets for PTR Build 14899
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/Offsets_14899.xml

----------


## grayyman

> Bubba, 
> I have a suggestion for your Holy Pally PvP profiles. You could add a check for WSG and Twin Peaks Flags before casting bubble, its not very nice to bubble and loose the flag even when i could survive without the bubble. Other than that, great profiles.


i was having this problem also but nevr decided to edit that in, but this should work.



```
local myHealth = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")
local flag = UnitBuffID("player", 23333)

if myHealth < 20 and flag ~= nil then
	return true
end
```

 put that in divine shield and it should fix that...

----------


## kickmydog

> Thinking about it more, I think i just don't really understand how "delay" works, if it affects all spells or just the one that has a delay set.
> 
> IE - if I set a delay on Missles of anything > 0, and have Blast as the default (and at 0), will it say "we're delaying missles, go ahead and skip on to Blast (and return true)?" or is it stopping every other check and after the delay then it begins the rotation again from the first check? (EDIT: OR - is it casting, going through all of the other checks until it gets to missles, THEN delaying (and for some reason still moving on to Blast)?..)


The delay is basically how long it will wait before it casts that particular spell again.

----------


## anmarie0812

Okay i am using this nice tool for a while now. Tried to used it today and figured it won´t work anymore.
Noticed there is an update, so i downloaded the new one.
But still my warrior wont attack. I start the rota and go infight but it just does not start the rotation. No error pr anything, it jsut does nothing at all.
(i "updated" the profile just like mentioned in the changelog; playing on retail server patch 4.2)

Any help? =)

Edit: Strange thing. My mage works just fine o.o

----------


## fmagretto

If someone has a minute can they explain how the Interrupt part works? Is it meant to interrupt spell casts on a target or to interrupt the current queue with a certain spell like a bubble?

P.S. Maybe eventually someone should make a guide with all the different functions (like PQRisMoving()) its a bit rough to scroll through the release notes or the 164 pages of posts. And it would prevent people from asking the same questions over and over.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## matimati

How do i remove Consecration from the pally rotation?

----------


## Kaolla

Has anyone used the Unholy DK arena profile? It hasn't been updated in a while and I'm wondering how well it actually replicates the typical Unholy playstyle.

If it's not up-to-par, I'd like to do a rewrite.

----------


## Sheepmoon

Well the DK pvp profiles provided by Buba are marked as test versions only so they are probably not perfect. I think they are fine to run around in a bg and kill scrubs but if you would like to make a comprehensive arena profile I would be happy to try and help with it. I have some arena specific code I have used for various classes and I can help with testing.

----------


## frII

Have anyone made an Enhancement shaman rotation?If someone have,please give me his nickname or a link!Thanks!

----------


## Shadowsteppa

> How do i add these ??


I'd like to know this too.

---------- Post added at 02:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:57 PM ----------

Well, rather, I don't know how to setup Snapple's assassination rogue rotation.

If someone can stick it in a .zip for me, rep for you lol.

----------


## phazeshifta

do you know how to copy and paste?

do you know how to open a notepad file?

do you know how to name and save a file with the .xml extension?

If so, I just explained how to save a rotation and abilities.

----------


## Kaolla

> Well the DK pvp profiles provided by Buba are marked as test versions only so they are probably not perfect. I think they are fine to run around in a bg and kill scrubs but if you would like to make a comprehensive arena profile I would be happy to try and help with it. I have some arena specific code I have used for various classes and I can help with testing.


I'll definitely give it a shot, then. I have the basic rotation working; now it's the pets and the burst that are going to give me a headache. I do arena with a fairly successful PHDk team where I'm definitely the utility player, but overall my playstyle is fairly typical of most Unholy Death Knights.

There's a very certain chain of abilities that Unholy needs to line up to actually sustain pressure, and consequently I'll have to write several conditions into some of the abilities to ensure that they're being used correctly. I'd appreciate any arena-specific code you could suggest  :Smile: 

PQR is an incredible tool, but it _really_ shines if we're clever enough to code abilities that take advantage of PQR's omniscience and ability to react almost instantly to events. One example would be intelligent pet healing; with Glyph of Death's Embrace this translates into more Dark Transformations (and obviously, less burden on your healer). I'm hoping to include things like that, and I'll gladly take a stab at good suggestions.  :Smile:

----------


## diesall

*PQInterface 0.2a released* 

*new features* 

Timeline bar
animated timeline showing PQR casts configurable width ,duration and layout modes

**tip: setting the timeline bar too full witdh and 30 second duration in zipper mode has become an invaluable tool for debugging and optimising my rotations

link to updated original post http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2141490 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

----------


## Shadowsteppa

> do you know how to copy and paste?
> 
> do you know how to open a notepad file?
> 
> do you know how to name and save a file with the .xml extension?
> 
> If so, I just explained how to save a rotation and abilities.


Yeah, I do. 

But how do I work the abilities after it? Are they built in? <_<

---------- Post added at 05:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:00 PM ----------

OK.

I've put them into .xml files and put them into 'profiles' folder, however my PQR isn't picking them up..

----------


## Kaolla

> I'd like to know this too.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:57 PM ----------
> 
> Well, rather, I don't know how to setup Snapple's assassination rogue rotation.
> 
> If someone can stick it in a .zip for me, rep for you lol.


Snapple - Assassination PvE.rar

Here we go  :Smile:

----------


## Shadowsteppa

Thanks.

I epic fail.

----------


## Kaolla

I actually had trouble getting the code into a profile at first as well; something went wonky when I tried to copy-paste from those CODE tags.

Happy Rogue-ing!

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I actually had trouble getting the code into a profile at first as well; something went wonky when I tried to copy-paste from those CODE tags.
> 
> Happy Rogue-ing!


the reason i stopped working on the PvP rotations for DK, is because there was another coder at the same time of my release of the DK profiles working on Frost and Unholy arena rotations. From what I hear his kicked ass so I stopped building the PvP because I started work on the every changing HPally profiles haha.....

i'll see if I still have them laying around to share (or if i can straight up find his release post)

*edit*

it's on the front page sillies  :Stick Out Tongue: 

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2124181 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

----------


## Sharaak

Excuse me guys do we have an Enhancement Shammy rotation yet please?

----------


## Kaolla

> the reason i stopped working on the PvP rotations for DK, is because there was another coder at the same time of my release of the DK profiles working on Frost and Unholy arena rotations. From what I hear his kicked ass so I stopped building the PvP because I started work on the every changing HPally profiles haha.....
> 
> i'll see if I still have them laying around to share (or if i can straight up find his release post)
> 
> *edit*
> 
> it's on the front page sillies 
> 
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2124181 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)


Haha, I actually was referring to this profile; I didn't even realize your rotation had test PvP rotations  :Smile:  I've used the one you just linked, but it felt somewhat odd. For one thing it uses Scourge Strike too much; I also had trouble getting it to use certain cooldowns, and I believe that a DT'd Ghoul's abilities have different SpellIDs, and hence would require separate abilities to return true.

I may be entirely wrong, of course  :Smile:

----------


## johnyzr

omg! is this for 3.3.5a patch or what? i cant set rotations....

---------- Post added at 02:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:31 PM ----------

it say edit mode! ( no boot functionality )  :Smile:  i run 3.3.5a patch! lucky topic doest say is it for 3 or 4 patch

----------


## Kaolla

It's for the current build of WoW deployed on the live servers. Unless something is marked for emulated servers, just assume that it's for live.

----------


## Sheepmoon

> Haha, I actually was referring to this profile; I didn't even realize your rotation had test PvP rotations  I've used the one you just linked, but it felt somewhat odd. For one thing it uses Scourge Strike too much; I also had trouble getting it to use certain cooldowns, and I believe that a DT'd Ghoul's abilities have different SpellIDs, and hence would require separate abilities to return true.
> 
> I may be entirely wrong, of course


Ok I had a play around with Buba's pvp dk profiles and the other ones and both of them have some good things and both are missing somethings. I think by combining the good parts from both then adding a few more abilities and some more specific situation checks we can make a very good profile.

----------


## TiefBlau

bu_ba_911: I did some more testing of your Holy Paladin profiles (based on the latest sources on your googlecode site). Have a few more recommendations.

1. Add a Mark of the Wild check to your Blessing of Kings rotation entry in the Holy PvP. It can turn into buff-fight between a druid recasting MotW and you recasting BoK repeatedly. This way it will fall through to the Blessing of Might entry if MotW is on you.

I changed it to this:



```
local BoK = UnitBuff("player", "Blessing of Kings")
local BoM = UnitBuff("player", "Blessing of Might")
local MoW = UnitBuff("player", "Mark of the Wild")

if BoK == nil and BoM == nil and MoW == nil then
	return true
end
```

2. This would change in 4.3 anyways, but currently when low on mana it falls into casting Holy Light when it might be more beneficial to use Judgement in order to get enough mana back to cast more spells. Maybe a higher priority Judgement entry if mana < 10 that overrides some other spells?

3. Cleanse code might need to be changed to a list of specific PvP dispellable buffs rather than going by buff types. There are plenty of debuffs it gets stuck in a loop on because it can't dispel them, or because it's a 5-stack hunter poison or something that only lasts 5 seconds anyways but seems to remove 1 stack at a time, which is a bit of a waste (especially as the cost of a single holy shock is less than a single cleanse, and the poison does less damage then a holy shock, yet it'll spam until all stacks are gone). AoE debuffs it'll sometimes fall into a loop on too.

4. Add Lay on Hands and Hand of Sacrifice to the rotations (PvE and PvP/Arena), and maybe Hammer of Justice too if the target is in range (save the tank some damage, or HoJ someone chasing you in arena/pvp)

5. You're missing forbearance debuff checks on Divine Shield, you might be missing it somewhere else too. This could cause problems maybe. (unless PQR counts that as a reason to return false for a rotation entry)


I'll keep testing and get back to you if I see anything else.


Xelper: Have you considered whether or not you'll be adding that reset modifier to the PQR_IsMoving() function in the future?

----------


## bu_ba_911

bu_ba_911: I did some more testing of your Holy Paladin profiles (based on the latest sources on your googlecode site). Have a few more recommendations.

1. Add a Mark of the Wild check to your Blessing of Kings rotation entry in the Holy PvP. It can turn into buff-fight between a druid recasting MotW and you recasting BoK repeatedly. This way it will fall through to the Blessing of Might entry if MotW is on you.

I changed it to this:



```
local BoK = UnitBuff("player", "Blessing of Kings")
local BoM = UnitBuff("player", "Blessing of Might")
local MoW = UnitBuff("player", "Mark of the Wild")

if BoK == nil and BoM == nil and MoW == nil then
	return true
end
```


I thought I had already coded that in haha, my bad

2. This would change in 4.3 anyways, but currently when low on mana it falls into casting Holy Light when it might be more beneficial to use Judgement in order to get enough mana back to cast more spells. Maybe a higher priority Judgement entry if mana < 10 that overrides some other spells?

This one might go against my philosophy on healing.... but i'll see what i convince myself to do haha


3. Cleanse code might need to be changed to a list of specific PvP dispellable buffs rather than going by buff types. There are plenty of debuffs it gets stuck in a loop on because it can't dispel them, or because it's a 5-stack hunter poison or something that only lasts 5 seconds anyways but seems to remove 1 stack at a time, which is a bit of a waste (especially as the cost of a single holy shock is less than a single cleanse, and the poison does less damage then a holy shock, yet it'll spam until all stacks are gone). AoE debuffs it'll sometimes fall into a loop on too.

Cleanse code and HoF is the ever going struggle I will have, the best thing to do is just send me the SpellID's of things you know I wont need to dispell..... I'm slowly compiling a list as I play but like I said... its slow

4. Add Lay on Hands and Hand of Sacrifice to the rotations (PvE and PvP/Arena), and maybe Hammer of Justice too if the target is in range (save the tank some damage, or HoJ someone chasing you in arena/pvp)

HoS never did want to work properly when I tried coding it before.... but it's worth a shot to try again.... LoH I feel is situational but i'll see if i can't come up with something to

5. You're missing forbearance debuff checks on Divine Shield, you might be missing it somewhere else too. This could cause problems maybe. (unless PQR counts that as a reason to return false for a rotation entry)

i'll look into it, ty



I'll keep testing and get back to you if I see anything else.


Xelper: Have you considered whether or not you'll be adding that reset modifier to the PQR_IsMoving() function in the future?

----------


## Kaolla

Bubba, your Unholy PvP Rotation is actually a really good place for me to start from. Do you mind if I rip apart its insides to see if I can make it better?  :Smile:

----------


## googlebee

Apologies for being utterly non existent here for a while, RL has been quite busy.

I have updated my cat bear profiles with a few new features. For anyone interested.

*Updated Cat bear Profiles (Redirect to original post) ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)*

Enjoy~

-Googlebee

----------


## Sharaak

Hey folks,

I just experienced something weird with PQRotation. I was in Deepholm questing but the bot would not work aboard the ship that flys around when I got back to ground level I tried it on the mobs in the area and it worked fine. 

Just thought I would let you know.

Regards,
Shar.

----------


## vorn10

> Hey folks,
> 
> I just experienced something weird with PQRotation. I was in Deepholm questing but the bot would not work aboard the ship that flys around when I got back to ground level I tried it on the mobs in the area and it worked fine. 
> 
> Just thought I would let you know.
> 
> Regards,
> Shar.


What class do you play? Cuz when i get to this ship, my PQR was spamming Devouring Plague (shadow priest). Cuz when u stand on ship which is always in move PQR read it like u running so it execute functions like u still moving. Dont know if it is true but why not?;p
Same thing can happen on ship in ICC.

----------


## TerryWorgen

Hello can someone link me up to a 1.1 PQrotation working Elemental shaman rotation plz

----------


## Kaolla

> What class do you play? Cuz when i get to this ship, my PQR was spamming Devouring Plague (shadow priest). Cuz when u stand on ship which is always in move PQR read it like u running so it execute functions like u still moving. Dont know if it is true but why not?;p
> Same thing can happen on ship in ICC.


I experienced a similar issue during the Dragonwrath questline, where you use a platform to fly around and kill dragonkin in the Nexus, and had to complete the quest manually.

Actually turned out to be a blessing in disguise, given what the final boss is like. Still, thanks for remembering that bug report  :Smile:

----------


## popeofdope

I am trying to update the demo warlock profile but I have never written a line of code in my life so it's a challenge.

I need help on one particular ability. I want to summon a felguard when the cooldown of metamorphosis and demon soul are less than 10 seconds.

I have looked at GetSpellCooldown() but I don't understand how to use it in conjunction with GetTime() to find out the amount of time remaining until an ability comes off cooldown.

Any help would be appreciated.

----------


## TerryWorgen

So ya if anyone has a elemental shaman rotation proflile that works with PQR 1.1 plz upload it for me

----------


## Kaolla

> So ya if anyone has a elemental shaman rotation proflile that works with PQR 1.1 plz upload it for me


You registered and used your first two posts for this? :confused: Did you even try searching?

Here are three profiles, from most to least recent.

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2141588 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/world-of-warcraft/world-of-warcraft-bots-programs/329033-beta-pqrotation-automated-ability-priority-queue-84.html#post2126214
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2112851

----------


## TerryWorgen

Pending approval so i can't download

----------


## Kaolla

> Pending approval so i can't download


Lino - Elemental Shaman.rar

----------


## TerryWorgen

> Lino - Elemental Shaman.rar



Thanks alot ;D

----------


## Kaolla

> I am trying to update the demo warlock profile but I have never written a line of code in my life so it's a challenge.


Here you go, Pope. Kudos for trying to write your own rotation. GetSpellCooldown gave me headaches in the beginning as well, but also taught me how to throw out unneeded returns.



```
local target = UnitExists("target")
local DSstart, DSduration, enabled1 = GetSpellCooldown(77801)
local Metastart, Metaduration, enabled2 = GetSpellCooldown(47241)

if target ~= nil and ((DSstart + DSduration) - GetTime()) < 10 and ((Metastart + Metaduration) - GetTime()) < 10 then
    return true
end
```

Assuming my sleep-addled brain didn't mess up the SpellIDs (WoWhead can be annoying sometimes) this should cast 'Summon Felguard' whenever the cooldowns on 'Demon Soul' and 'Metamorphosis' are less than 10 seconds. I don't have a Warlock, so I can't test it and have no idea what the playstyle is like, but this will also summon a Felguard at the beginning of a fight (given that both spells will be off cooldown). I'm sure we can improve the ability, but this should be a good place to start.

Let me know if it doesn't work  :Smile: 

EDIT: I assume you know this, but you'll need to tell PQR to cast SpellID 30146

----------


## Noelpqr

> I am trying to update the demo warlock profile but I have never written a line of code in my life so it's a challenge.
> 
> I need help on one particular ability. I want to summon a felguard when the cooldown of metamorphosis and demon soul are less than 10 seconds.
> 
> I have looked at GetSpellCooldown() but I don't understand how to use it in conjunction with GetTime() to find out the amount of time remaining until an ability comes off cooldown.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


1st do not u think that the roation for demo lock is kinda off.. I was working on updating it but i stopped because i had problem to make the bot check if i have soulburn or if it is on cd or not to instance change the pet if i was switching from single target to aoe or from aoe to single .

----------


## popeofdope

> Here you go, Pope. Kudos for trying to write your own rotation. GetSpellCooldown gave me headaches in the beginning as well, but also taught me how to throw out unneeded returns.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local target = UnitExists("target")
> local DSstart, DSduration, enabled1 = GetSpellCooldown(77801)
> local Metastart, Metaduration, enabled2 = GetSpellCooldown(47241)
> 
> ...


Thanks! It worked like a charm. Just needed to include one line to check the existing pet so it wouldn't summon a felguard constantly.




> 1st do not u think that the roation for demo lock is kinda off.. I was working on updating it but i stopped because i had problem to make the bot check if i have soulburn or if it is on cd or not to instance change the pet if i was switching from single target to aoe or from aoe to single .


Yeah the rotation is ok by default but some things were in the wrong order slightly. I'm only working on a single target rotation at the moment and it's complicated enough for me as it is.

----------


## united1

I get this error when using the latest version only "Unhandled exception has occurred in your application"

----------


## Techz

Hi All

I have been using the frost DW and it is really really good

Can anyone who has used most of these give me a heads up what is the best for pve and pvp i will level what it is and use it many thanks :-)

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Bubba, your Unholy PvP Rotation is actually a really good place for me to start from. Do you mind if I rip apart its insides to see if I can make it better?


lol tear it apart as much as you like  :Smile:  

the first thing you sent me looked like it had promise, keep up the great work  :Big Grin:

----------


## Noelpqr

> Thanks! It worked like a charm. Just needed to include one line to check the existing pet so it wouldn't summon a felguard constantly..


well the only why i found to make the bot summons felguard if u have felhunter up or pet is died is to use macro >< since I had problem to find a command to make the bot to check for the type of pet exist .
so u need 1st to change the spellid to 30146 to 0
then change the code by adding RunMacroText("/cast [pet:Felhunter,@pet,nodead][pet:Felguard,@pet,dead][nopet,nomod]Summon Felguard") btw then and return so it will be like this



```
local target = UnitExists("target")
local DSstart, DSduration, enabled1 = GetSpellCooldown(77801)
local Metastart, Metaduration, enabled2 = GetSpellCooldown(47241)

if target ~= nil and ((DSstart + DSduration) - GetTime()) < 10 and ((Metastart + Metaduration) - GetTime()) < 10 then
    RunMacroText("/cast [pet:Felhunter,@pet,nodead][pet:Felguard,@pet,dead][nopet,nomod]Summon Felguard")
return true
end
```





> Yeah the rotation is ok by default but some things were in the wrong order slightly. I'm only working on a single target rotation at the moment and it's complicated enough for me as it is


which make it kinda off as i said. And dont forget the roation is using souldburn which kinda is not needed so i had to remove it from the roation.
anyway i want to here what kinda of rotation u want the bot to do

update*
I was wrong to think that soulshard will be an item . it is now a unit power so the number of sould shard should be getting using UnitPower("player", 7) and cd for it will be getting using GetSpellCooldown(74434).

----------


## Noelpqr

i guess this code will perfect for you that if u want to use soulburn to change ur pet

spellid : 30146
delay : 500



```
local target = UnitExists("target")
local SB = UnitPower("player", 7)
local SBcd =GetSpellCooldown(74434)
local felg = IsSpellKnown(89751, true)
local DSstart, DSduration, enabled1 = GetSpellCooldown(77801)
local Metastart, Metaduration, enabled2 = GetSpellCooldown(47241)

if ( UnitExists("pet") == nil  and SB ~=0 and SBcd == 0 and target ~= nil and ((DSstart + DSduration) - GetTime()) < 10 and ((Metastart + Metaduration) - GetTime()) 

< 10) or (felg ~= true and SB ~=0 and SBcd == 0 and target ~= nil and ((DSstart + DSduration) - GetTime()) < 10 and ((Metastart + Metaduration) - GetTime()) < 10) 

then 
CastSpellByID(74434)
return true 

else
if (UnitExists("pet") == nil and target ~= nil and ((DSstart + DSduration) - GetTime()) < 10 and ((Metastart + Metaduration) - GetTime()) < 10)  or (felg ~= true and 

target ~= nil and ((DSstart + DSduration) - GetTime()) < 10 and ((Metastart + Metaduration) - GetTime()) < 10) then
return true end
end
```

----------


## svantebaksug

Hey guys! I would like a profile for Balance Druid Pve. I have found a few in this post but not any good and some of the links that doesn't work.. I would really appreciate a good profile so if you know where to find any or could make one, please do  :Smile:

----------


## diesall

Automatic BOE Green disenchanter V0.2

searches your bags and only disenchants items of *common quality*  that are *bind on equip* 

*installation instructions:*
_as there are no commonly shard profile pool that every class can use you will have to make a new profile for your own class_Open "Profile and Rotation Editor"Select the class of your enchanterCreate a "New Profile" name it "Disenchanter"Create a "New Rotation" name it "Disenchanter"Back on the main window for PQR open "ability editor"select the class you chose in step 2Choose the Disenchanter ProfileName your ability "Auto Disenchanter"set the Spell ID to "0"Paste the following code into the test window



```
local function createTip()
   local tip, leftside = CreateFrame("GameTooltip"), {}
   for i = 1, 4 do
      local L,R = tip:CreateFontString(), tip:CreateFontString()
      L:SetFontObject(GameFontNormal)
      R:SetFontObject(GameFontNormal)
      tip:AddFontStrings(L,R)
      leftside[i] = L
   end
   tip.leftside = leftside
   return tip
end
local function isBOE(bag,slot)  
   local txt
   local tip = tooltip or createTip()
   tip:SetOwner(UIParent,"ANCHOR_NONE")
   tip:ClearLines()
   tip:SetBagItem(bag, slot)
   for  i = 2, 4 do
      local line = tip.leftside[i]:GetText()
      if line then 
         if txt then
            txt = txt.." "..line
         else
            txt = line
         end
      end
   end
   if string.find(txt,"Binds when equipped") then 
      local name = tip.leftside[1]:GetText()  
       tip:Hide()
       return  name
   end   
   tip:Hide()
   return
end
for bag=0,NUM_BAG_SLOTS do
   for slot=1,GetContainerNumSlots(bag) do
      local itemID = GetContainerItemID(bag, slot)      
      if IsEquippableItem(itemID) then        
         local quality= select(3,GetItemInfo(itemID))
         if quality == 2 and not UnitCastingInfo("PLAYER") and GetNumLootItems() < 1 then 
            local n = isBOE(bag,slot)
            if n then              
                RunMacroText("/cast Disenchant")
                RunMacroText("/use "..n )
            end
         end
      end         
   end
end
```

Save your newly created abilityBack in the main window of PQR select the "Profile and Rotation Editor" againSelect your class used in step 2 againSelect the "Disenchanter" ProfileSelect the "Disenchanter" RotationMove the ability "Auto Disenchanter" from "Available Abilities" to "Current Abilities"Close all windows except the main window now and use the disenchanter roation like you would any other rotation it will automatically disenchant all green BOE items in your bags

----------


## onya

> *PQInterface 0.2a released* 
> 
> *new features* 
> 
> Timeline bar
> animated timeline showing PQR casts configurable width ,duration and layout modes
> 
> **tip: setting the timeline bar too full witdh and 30 second duration in zipper mode has become an invaluable tool for debugging and optimising my rotations
> 
> link to updated original post http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2141490 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)



timeline bar is awesome, can't seem to actually configure it though?

----------


## diesall

in the options , accessible via left clicking the minimap button or "/pqi"

----------


## onya

> in the options , accessible via left clicking the minimap button or "/pqi"


there's nothing there to configure. maybe because i updated from an earlier version?

edit when i say nothing i mean there's enabled locked and minimap button checkboxes and thats it

----------


## diesall

@ onya : odd there should be sub menus timeline and profiles...

---------- Post added at 04:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:27 PM ----------

@onya try downloading it again if your still having problems, fixed a small bug

----------


## onya

either i was blind before which is quite liekly or that update fixed it cause i see the timeline option now

----------


## diesall

if anyone downloaded my auto disenchanting script , it has been updated with a bug fixes since... 


Original Post: ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

----------


## TiefBlau

diesall: That is awesome. I wrote a mill-all-herbs-in-your-bags rotation back with another bot in C# scripting, see if I can dig that up and make one for PQR when I finally level up my inscription character.

When playing characters with channeled spells I keep accidentally breaking them early with this bot by moving in pvp (ie. penance, mindflay), so I might just take them out of rotations and assign them to ctrl/shift, use tellmewhen or something to warn me on screen when they're up maybe.

----------


## Bobita70

Hello everyone ...new to this forum ... could someone please point me in the right direction ... I have been using the bot with the pre-installed dk profile but have been unable to use any of the other profiles (other classes) developed by all the members. I have copy and pasted them into the profiles folder using C# not sure what I am doing wrong, but I cant seem to be able to get them working. I am sorry if this has been answered before but is hard to read through 168 pages of posts. Many thanks to whoever might be able to help 
cheers
BTW the dk frost bot absolutely rocks !!!

----------


## vorn10

> Hello everyone ...new to this forum ... could someone please point me in the right direction ... I have been using the bot with the pre-installed dk profile but have been unable to use any of the other profiles (other classes) developed by all the members. I have copy and pasted them into the profiles folder using C# not sure what I am doing wrong, but I cant seem to be able to get them working. I am sorry if this has been answered before but is hard to read through 168 pages of posts. Many thanks to whoever might be able to help 
> cheers
> BTW the dk frost bot absolutely rocks !!!


Profiles in profile folder must look like that "profilename_CLASS_Abilities". If u have something like that "CLASS_Abilities" just add something before class. On this examples u should know what to do. Same thing with "CLASS_rotations" -> "profilename_CLASS_rotations". Ofc "profilename" must be the same in Abilities and Rotations for one class/profile. I will paste u mine to see what i mean based on paladin:
HolyArena_PALADIN_Abilities
HolyArena_PALADIN_Rotations
HolyPvE_PALADIN_Abilities
HolyPvE_PALADIN_Rotations
HolyPvP_PALADIN_Abilities
HolyPvP_PALADIN_Rotations

----------


## Sharaak

> What class do you play? Cuz when i get to this ship, my PQR was spamming Devouring Plague (shadow priest). Cuz when u stand on ship which is always in move PQR read it like u running so it execute functions like u still moving. Dont know if it is true but why not?;p
> Same thing can happen on ship in ICC.


I was on a level 83 Hunter.

----------


## onya

I'm levelling a priest. renew/pws keeps the party up most of the time so i'd like to wand in between casts. i can't get this to work in a way that doesn't spam toggle shoot off and on. any ideas?

----------


## TiefBlau

> I'm levelling a priest. renew/pws keeps the party up most of the time so i'd like to wand in between casts. i can't get this to work in a way that doesn't spam toggle shoot off and on. any ideas?


I'm just about to level a priest myself, so this is also of interest to me. Could you maybe use something like IsCurrentAction() to check whether wand autoattack is currently toggled?

----------


## grayyman

> I was on a level 83 Hunter.


PQR_IsMoving, used to help you choosse what spell you should use if your say running towards a mob or from a mob etc, to imprve your dps. because the ship is moving even if your standin still prqis moving = true. thats why.

----------


## onya

> I'm just about to level a priest myself, so this is also of interest to me. Could you maybe use something like IsCurrentAction() to check whether wand autoattack is currently toggled?


yeah, thanks! i'm using this seems to work ok haven't tested it much. put shoot on slot 1 set up this code for spellid 5019 stuck it at the end of the rotation.

isCurrent = IsCurrentAction(1)
if isCurrent == nil then
return true
end

----------


## Kaolla

Unholy Arena rotation is almost complete. Took it into 2050 3's tonight; left three hours later rated nearly 2300. If anyone has any arena-specific code they think would be helpful, I'd love to try incorporating it.

It's definitely geared towards a PHDk comp, however. Unholy puts out a lot of pressure with Necrotic Strike, but you definitely need someone else around to actually put damage into the Necrotic stacks. I can try to produce an alternate rotation for specs that take Rage of Rivendare (for Scourge Strike). My only real question is whether people would prefer to have Pet CC (Gnaw/Monstrous Blow, Shambling Rush) tied into the rotation or triggered manually.

----------


## Sheepmoon

I would be interested to take a look at it and do some testing. Without knowing what you have already done I can not really suggest what else it may need.

I have a few codes that you might want to use depending what you need.

----------


## SpyroPT

Hey mate, is it possible to update to the new PTR version ? Thanks  :Wink:

----------


## Kaolla

> I would be interested to take a look at it and do some testing. Without knowing what you have already done I can not really suggest what else it may need.
> 
> I have a few codes that you might want to use depending what you need.


Sent. Hope it doesn't fall apart on you  :Smile:

----------


## TiefBlau

> Unholy Arena rotation is almost complete. Took it into 2050 3's tonight; left three hours later rated nearly 2300. If anyone has any arena-specific code they think would be helpful, I'd love to try incorporating it.
> 
> It's definitely geared towards a PHDk comp, however. Unholy puts out a lot of pressure with Necrotic Strike, but you definitely need someone else around to actually put damage into the Necrotic stacks. I can try to produce an alternate rotation for specs that take Rage of Rivendare (for Scourge Strike). My only real question is whether people would prefer to have Pet CC (Gnaw/Monstrous Blow, Shambling Rush) tied into the rotation or triggered manually.


If they're off the GCD triggered manually would be my preference for this, now if only I can get the account my DK was on unbanned... (nice oreimo avatar btw)

PQR has a lot of potential for arenas, but be careful about it breaking CC on targets. I add to the top of rotations I use in arena a pause and /stopattack if the current target is sheeped/feared/etc. Out of the classes that are viable for arena PRQing, I think melee classes work best due to the current PQR_IsMoving() screwing up casters (but, my solution to this is to make seperate rotations when alt/ctrl is held down, and hold those down when I want to stop), and that it's harder to judge when to stop running. Healers also seem to do well, based on that old disc profile that was lying around a number of pages back and bu_ba_911's current Holy Paladin script, those instant dispels give you an amazing edge.

I've mainly been using an edited version of Sheuron's? old pvp arms warrior script that was in the prior versions of PQR, which worked wonders in arena with lctrl/lshift as pause to hit fear and stuff, and having it toggle attack power trinket when I hit deadly calm off the gcd etc.

bu_ba_911: I really like what you did working spell reflection/disarm into that pvp arms profile. Something you might want to add though is the 30 second immobilise double hamstring, you could use Time() to check if 30 seconds has passed.

edit: It looks like the DK pet abilities are actually on the GCD, in that case it's probably better to add them to the rotation. I guess I was getting that confused with Water Elemental's Freeze being off the GCD.

----------


## ticklets

Has anyone heard from mentally by any chance? He said he would release his disc profile around a month ago and to my knowledge never did.

Sorry if I sound demanding lol, just wanted to know if he maybe changed his name or something along those lines.

----------


## SprayPlaster

> Has anyone heard from mentally by any chance? He said he would release his disc profile around a month ago and to my knowledge never did.
> 
> Sorry if I sound demanding lol, just wanted to know if he maybe changed his name or something along those lines.


Nah I don't think he did, I've been checking this thread every day for it haha. There's no good disc cc for honorbuddy so at the moment I have to heal as holy using sheuron's profile (thanks btw).

----------


## Shaela

A Disc profile would be awesome, my raid group wants me to go disc, but I've been putting it off. I've been healing with Sheuron's amazing holy profile, if someone could modify it for disc, that would be perfect.

----------


## Kaolla

> It looks like the DK pet abilities are actually on the GCD


Hmm. I'm fairly certain they're not, unless my lag is so awful that I'm mistaking my test results  :Smile:  I'll probably leave them out of the rotation, unless I can code an interesting CC chain. Not quite sure how I'd go about doing that, however. I added a simple Unholy PvE rotation (5/1/35 spec) and pulled 26k in Baradin Hold with a 360 itemlevel and plenty of PvP gear on, so I'll include that in the release as well.

If someone can lay out the basic Discipline healing priorities, I can take a stab at it. I'm sure Mentally is still working on it; I think he just moved to a new house or something recently.

----------


## TiefBlau

Ah, I see. I was watching an unholy DK video and noticed the GCD ticker was appearing on his pet abilities at the same time as some of his own abilities, if it's off the GCD then manually would be the best choice (unless you want to use ghoul stun to interrupt spells or something).

----------


## lowrida

Does anyone know how to obtain the offsets from PTR 14911 to make PQR work? I've tried fiddling around with Offset Finder and wasn't able to find the right values. Working with memory dumps is foreign to me. :confused:

----------


## Kaolla

> Ah, I see. I was watching an unholy DK video and noticed the GCD ticker was appearing on his pet abilities at the same time as some of his own abilities, if it's off the GCD then manually would be the best choice (unless you want to use ghoul stun to interrupt spells or something).


 I took a page out of your book and added the CC checks you suggested  :Smile:  Also, Oreimo is awesome.

----------


## BulletsFly

> Does anyone know how to obtain the offsets from PTR 14911 to make PQR work? I've tried fiddling around with Offset Finder and wasn't able to find the right values. Working with memory dumps is foreign to me. :confused:


I have found a couple but not them all :/

----------


## SpyroPT

> Does anyone know how to obtain the offsets from PTR 14911 to make PQR work? I've tried fiddling around with Offset Finder and wasn't able to find the right values. Working with memory dumps is foreign to me. :confused:


If anyone can help us with this problem we would be highly appreciated  :Smile:

----------


## kojaks

This is an amazing program. And I adore the warrior work done by you guys. Is there any chance we could get a revised version for SMF (Single Minded Fury), since slam has a higher priority over raging blow?

----------


## Valma

Guys,do anyone have any suggestions on code to check what pet active I got atm?

This is to ensure that I got Felguard when my DS comes out of CD and Felhunter for other situations. smth that will check pet name will be ok,but code that will check the type of summoned demon( eg succubus,felhunter,felguard etc) would be really nice one.

----------


## Kaolla

Valma, have you tried UnitCreatureFamily("pet")?

It seems that this will return the creature family that the queried unit belongs to; I assume that you could write something along the lines of:


```
if UnitCreatureFamily("pet") == Felguard then
```

I may be wrong, but this seems like the most likely candidate for what you want to do  :Smile: 

http://wowprogramming.com/docs/api/UnitCreatureFamily

----------


## Valma

thx,worked fine for me,but still profile will have localization issues due to returned value is on localized language.Any ideas how to do it obsolete, smth like ID or so on?

----------


## aylak

Please add a profile for firemage with Fire Blast and Pyroblast procc.
My profile does not automatically casts of both.
Thx and sorry for my bad english

----------


## Kaolla

Valma, I can't really think of anything, unfortunately. It seems to always return the localized name, so users will have to alter the ability for their locale. I took a quick look and couldn't really find anything that would work universally.

There is a way to query your pet for its armor value, attack speed or any of its other stats. If these stats are unique enough, and stay relatively constant, I suppose you could use this method to sort out which pet is which, but I don't know if it will work and it sounds like a tough task  :Smile: 

For example:


```
Name: Summon Felguard
SpellID: 30146

local BaseArmor, _, _, _, _ = UnitArmor("pet")
local DSstart, DSduration, enabled1 = GetspellCooldown(77801)

if UnitExists("pet") == 1 and BaseArmor == (Felhunter Base Armor) and ((DSstart + DSduration) - GetTime()) < 10 then
    return true
end
```

Maybe something like that would work, and you could write a similar ability to summon your Felhunter if Demon Soul is on cooldown and BaseArmor returns a Felguard's base armor value? I really don't know warlocks very well, though. Sorry if I'm getting your hopes up, haha.

EDIT: Or do stats only apply to Hunter pets? I should play more pet classes (ﾟдﾟ)

----------


## Xelper

PTR update might be a couple days.. I lost power and internet from the snow storm on Saturday, sorry.

----------


## Noelpqr

> Valma, I can't really think of anything, unfortunately. It seems to always return the localized name, so users will have to alter the ability for their locale. I took a quick look and couldn't really find anything that would work universally.
> 
> There is a way to query your pet for its armor value, attack speed or any of its other stats. If these stats are unique enough, and stay relatively constant, I suppose you could use this method to sort out which pet is which, but I don't know if it will work and it sounds like a tough task 
> 
> For example:
> 
> 
> ```
> Name: Summon Felguard
> ...


he can check pet ability to check if he has the right pet
let see u want to make sure that u are using the felguard atm and u want to use Souldburn if it not on cd and u have soul shard

u can use this code


```
local SB = UnitPower("player", 7)
local SBcd =GetSpellCooldown(74434)
local felg = IsSpellKnown(89751, true)
if ( UnitExists("pet") == nil  and SB ~=0 and SBcd == 0) or (felg ~= true and SB ~=0 and SBcd == 0) then 
CastSpellByID(74434)
return true 

else
if UnitExists("pet") == nil   or felg ~= true then 
return true end
end
```

----------


## BulletsFly

> PTR update might be a couple days.. I lost power and internet from the snow storm on Saturday, sorry.


If you pm me the patterns for the offsets then I can update them for you when you want me too. Because i use it everyday  :Smile:

----------


## Kaolla

> he can check pet ability to check if he has the right pet


Uwaaaaah, so smart ^^

----------


## Valma

Ye,done this already by myself,but forgot to post about it  :Big Grin:  Anyway thx for response  :Wink:

----------


## diesall

i was going to suggest a method parsing the GUID which is a 64bit integer so it cannot be converted to a number within itself , but you can disect it using bit.band and string.sub to find the pet identifier.

if your "pet ability check "is running accross errors let me know, im sure i could code something up for you

----------


## Xelper

Power and internet are back up finally... I will try to get the PTR update out tonight.

----------


## BulletsFly

> Power and internet are back up finally... I will try to get the PTR update out tonight.


Nice work  :Big Grin:  was the snow that bad? D: i saw it on the news here in england and like 3 million homes were without power  :Embarrassment: 

And am i allowed to know the offset patterns so i can update my own when i want to?  :Smile:

----------


## Xelper

The main problem I think was that the leaves had not fallen off of the trees yet, so with the heavy snow the trees just got weighed down and they fell on tons of power lines... overall it seemed like the snow wasn't bad otherwise.

I don't use patterns... but you can use my 'cheat sheet' that I use to help me find them for each PTR version.



```
CheatEngine:
To find player name: (String)
Enter player's name into the Search, login to a new character and search for that chracter's name.


To find player class: (Array of Bytes)
Enter player's class into the Search (number), switch to new character/class, search for that, rinse repeat until no others left.
            switch (myClass)
            {
                   
                case "1":
                    return "WARRIOR";


                case "2":
                    return "PALADIN";


                case "3":
                    return "HUNTER";


                case "4":
                    return "ROGUE";


                case "5":
                    return "PRIEST";


                case "6":
                    return "DEATHKNIGHT";


                case "7":
                    return "SHAMAN";


                case "8":
                    return "MAGE";


                case "9":
                    return "WARLOCK";


                case "11":
                    return "DRUID";


                default:
                    return "";
            }




MAGE -> HUNTER -> PALADIN -> PRIEST


To find WoW Version: (String)
Search for the WoW Version # 

IDA6:

GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus:
Search for string: GetCurrentKeyboardFocus, go to associated function... first mov esi, dword_VALUE. VALUE is the offset (+400000)

Lua_DoString: Search for byte sequence (6A 00 6A 00 51 2B C2 50  56) which is part of FrameScript_Execute in 14545/14809.
- Should be only one.
- arg_0 = ptr 8
- arg_4 = ptr 0ch
- arg_8 = ptr 10h
-Has reference to FrameScript.cpp


Lua_GetLocalized: Search for (55 8B EC 53 56 8B F1 8B 46 0C 8B 58 04  57 8B 38) which is part of FrameScript__GetLocalizedText in 14545/14809.
arg_0= dword ptr  8
arg_4= dword ptr  0Ch


GameState search for 55 8B EC 83 7D 08 00 56 8B F1
arg_0= dword ptr  8
arg_4= dword ptr  0Ch
It should be one of the first function it finds, you will see a reference like:


cmp     byte_VALUE, 0
VALUE is the offset +400000
```

----------


## Noelpqr

> i was going to suggest a method parsing the GUID which is a 64bit integer so it cannot be converted to a number within itself , but you can disect it using bit.band and string.sub to find the pet identifier.
> 
> if your "pet ability check "is running accross errors let me know, im sure i could code something up for you


 if i am not mistaken, that will only work on his lock since different lock has different guid for the same pet and u can check that by getting guild for the same pet from different locks

----------


## Xelper

And with that said, Offsets for PTR 14911:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/Offsets_14911.xml

----------


## diesall

> if i am not mistaken, that will only work on his lock since different lock has different guid for the same pet and u can check that by getting guild for the same pet from different locks


come to think of it your right there unique for pets, its npcs i was thinking of

you could probably do it with a tooltip scan, failing the abaility check not working for you

----------


## Kaolla

> how do you switch from single target to aoe for a profile?


Generally, the profile writer has to have created a separate AoE profile, which you then chose as Rotation 2 and assign a keybind to  :Smile: 

There are other ways to do so, namely by using IsLeftAltKeyDown() or something similar to trigger the casting of an AoE spell.

----------


## trulygangster

idk if this has been brought up but in kickmydog's hunter profile has anyone else experienced the "targeting dead and not switching" thing?

----------


## united1

Still having the same issue with the updated one :\

Win7 Ultimate x64

Attachment 5135

----------


## garai

Hi, im using kickmydog's profile for MM hunter and would like to perform trap launchers while encouters or Tranq shot its har to do that while spell rotation is in progress, so my question is where can i put some code to pause rotation that I could use some other spells etc..?

----------


## kickmydog

> idk if this has been brought up but in kickmydog's hunter profile has anyone else experienced the "targeting dead and not switching" thing?


A bit more info would be helpful. What exactly are you doing? It should only switch target if your pet is engaging another target.




> Hi, im using kickmydog's profile for MM hunter and would like to perform trap launchers while encouters or Tranq shot its har to do that while spell rotation is in progress, so my question is where can i put some code to pause rotation that I could use some other spells etc..?


You should switch to using Sheuron's profile which offers that support.

----------


## trulygangster

ok for instance the group approaches a group of mobs it does the rotation but after killing just one mob continues to then target that mob you just killed instead of switching to another mob. like have to press escape to make it switch type stuff.

----------


## kickmydog

> ok for instance the group approaches a group of mobs it does the rotation but after killing just one mob continues to then target that mob you just killed instead of switching to another mob. like have to press escape to make it switch type stuff.


So is your pet engaging any other targets? Did you multi-shot them?

----------


## pepe2c

any unholy DK profile?

----------


## lostwalker

*** Fixed User Error *** =(


Is anyone having issues with the PQR loading today? I keep getting "Edit Mode (No Bot Functionality)" I have my lock logged in and it worked fine just last night. I'm using Version 1.1

----------


## TotalRecall

PVP Arms warrior Abilities and Rotation are missing from version 1.1.....or am i just an idiot and not seeing it?

----------


## Kaolla

> any unholy DK profile?


There are a couple linked on the first page. I'll be releasing mine either tonight or tomorrow.

----------


## pepe2c

already try those. i ll wait for yours

----------


## Kaolla

> already try those. i ll wait for yours


Check your PMs  :Smile: 

Also, can anyone provide me with an example of an interrupt ability using the UnitCastingInfo API? I want to write separate Interrupts for Mind Freeze, Strangulate, Leap and Arcane Torrent, but I'm having trouble using EndTime and GetTime() to prevent PQR from interrupting too quickly.

----------


## GRB

> Check your PMs 
> 
> Also, can anyone provide me with an example of an interrupt ability using the UnitCastingInfo API? I want to write separate Interrupts for Mind Freeze, Strangulate, Leap and Arcane Torrent, but I'm having trouble using EndTime and GetTime() to prevent PQR from interrupting too quickly.




```
Returns information about the spell a unit is currently casting

Signature:

name, subText, text, texture, startTime, endTime, isTradeSkill, castID, notInterruptible = UnitCastingInfo("unit")
Arguments:

unit - A unit to query (string, unitID)
Returns:

name - Name of the spell being cast (string)
subText - Secondary text associated with the spell (e.g."Rank 5", "Racial", etc.) (string)
text - Text to be displayed on a casting bar (string)
texture - Path to an icon texture for the spell (string)
startTime - Time at which the cast was started (in milliseconds; can be compared to GetTime() * 1000) (number)
endTime - Time at which the cast will finish (in milliseconds; can be compared to GetTime() * 1000) (number)
isTradeSkill - 1 if the spell being cast is a trade skill recipe; otherwise nil (1nil)
castID - Reference number for this spell; matches the 4th argument of UNIT_SPELLCAST_* events for the same spellcast (number)
notInterruptible - 1 if the spell can be interrupted; otherwise nil. See the UNIT_SPELLCAST_NOT_INTERRUPTIBLE and UNIT_SPELLCAST_INTERRUPTIBLE events for changes to this status. (1nil)
```

From here you take your own conclusions, and just use the startTime and endTime.

PS - Care for the CAPS on those 2 words, they are case sensitive.

----------


## diesall

> Check your PMs 
> 
> Also, can anyone provide me with an example of an interrupt ability using the UnitCastingInfo API? I want to write separate Interrupts for Mind Freeze, Strangulate, Leap and Arcane Torrent, but I'm having trouble using EndTime and GetTime() to prevent PQR from interrupting too quickly.


endTime/1000 - GetTime() = time in seconds until spell will cast 

so to interrupt a spell a second before it is successfully cast

local spell,_,_,_,_,endTime = UnitCastingInfo("target")

if endTime/1000 - GetTime() <= 1 then 
--cast interrupt
end


also to speed up interrupting spells from a list use a lookup table instead of a for loop through an array.
I usually set up all my constants for the rotation in the first ability, within 1 table ie. all my functions, constant variables etc... 
declaring the table as a global variable and wrapping it in if statement checking if the global exists before writing to it, saves writing constants over and over when the rotation is being executed

----------


## Kaolla

I appreciate the help you two  :Smile:  Diesall, I really like your suggestion of using a lookup table, but unfortunately I'm too stupid (for now). Is there a website you could point me towards for help learning?

----------


## Cookie799

Where can i get the latest version of this with ALL the profiles ? not seem to be updated

----------


## diesall

> I appreciate the help you two  Diesall, I really like your suggestion of using a lookup table, but unfortunately I'm too stupid (for now). Is there a website you could point me towards for help learning?


a few ideas mentioned earlier in a visual form



```
local Debug = false

if not PQR_MYCONSTANTS or Debug then
    PQR_MYCONSTANTS = {}

    PQR_MYCONSTANTS.PVEInterruptList = {["Healing Wave"]=1,["Hex"]=1,["Shock Blast"]=1,["Chain Lightning"]=1}

    PQR_MYCONSTANTS.PVPCCDebuffList ={56,118,339,408,605,710,853,1330}

    PQR_MYCONSTANTS.Round = function (v, decimals)
	if not decimals then decimals = 0 end
        return (("%%.%df"):format(decimals)):format(v)
    end
end
```

this is an example of an ability i call constants, placed in an ability with spell ID= 0 set as the first position in the rotation, it will only repopulate when the bot is first run or debug=true(handy when you are editing anything inside your constants table and need it to be refreshed with new data)


an example of my mind freeze ability using the lookup "PVEInterruptList" defined in the "MY_CONSTANTS" table



```
local int = 47528
local intn = "Mind Freeze"

local Ss,Sd = GetSpellCooldown(int)
local Scd = Ss + Sd - GetTime()
local sname,_,_,_,_,_,_,_,sint = UnitCastingInfo("target")
local scname,_,_,_,_,_,_,scint = UnitChannelInfo("target")

if sint == false or scint == false then
    if IsSpellInRange(intn,"target") == 1 and Scd < 0 then
        if PQR_MYCONSTANTS.PVEInterruptList[sname] or PQR_MYCONSTANTS.PVEInterruptList[scname] then
            CastSpellByID(int,"target") 
        end
    end
end
```

int and intn variables are used so i can reuse the ability in other class by simoply changing there values to the appropriate classes interrupt spell

**note the constants ablity needs to be the first ability in the rotation, so it fires and populates the global variable before any other ability is checked

----------


## Wopak

@Diesall & Kaolla

I suggest you do NOT interrupt 1 second before the spell is cast, but rather a certain % into a cast (also for channeled spells ofc)

I have the code for this. PM me with your Unholy profile, would like to test it, i'll PM my interrupt routine back.

----------


## Xelper

Offsets for PTR 14942
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/Offsets_14942.xml

----------


## AtomX

I'm trying to figure out how to make it use Interact with target, I am currently using HB and it has some issues with turning my toon around when it targets something, so if I could set this up to just hit that key or run a script for it every say 250ms then it would turn to the target and approach it automatically. Any help would be great! Thank you in advance!

----------


## solarwake

I can't seem to find the:
"Arms - PVP *From Xelper" which I assumed would be included in the original download. (if not can someone point me to a download location?
also
"Arena: Unholy and Frost - by Zemnexx http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2124181"
Is posted on the first page as if they are tested and working (in green text) but when I downloaded Zemnexx's profiles and extract them in the right location they do not show up in the drop down window.

Can someone please advise me on what I'm doing wrong or are these not updated yet?

Thanks,
Solarwake

----------


## Kaolla

> I have the code for this. PM me with your Unholy profile, would like to test it, i'll PM my interrupt routine back.


Thanks LazyLazy. I tried to PM it a couple days ago; your inbox is apparently full  :Frown: 

Diesall, that's absolutely brilliant. Thank you for the help.

----------


## masterdp

has anyone posted a good ele shammy PQR yet? if so which page?

----------


## starface

> -----DOWNLOAD-------
> 
> List of Modifiers:
> Blood Single:
> Left Shift- Pause
> Left Control- Death Grip
> Left Alt- Dark Command
> Right Alt- Rune Strike Spam
> 
> ...


How can i make a Pause Key like you did ?
i tried to copie your's in my rotation but it doesnt work :/

solved the problem

----------


## jadethread

Is there any way to make a profile face a target?

----------


## Cookie799

Where can i get the latest version of this with ALL the profiles ? not seem to be updated

----------


## trulygangster

@kickmydog ahh see i wasnt aware of how the ability was supposed to operate so you have to have multishot and hit another monster for the pet to target another monster and if there isnt another monster it will just target the dead mob? am i on track?

----------


## Norokir

Hi! Is here the profile for resto druid?

----------


## Wopak

@Kaolla

Try PM me that Unholy script again, i deleted all messages in my messaging system, so its all empty...

----------


## aylak

please moonkin rotation  :Smile:

----------


## Demliz

I would be please if someone made a holy rotation

----------


## jadethread

There is a holy pally rotation. Are you talking about holy priest? or? Link to Hpally rotation is
10-20-11_Bubba_HPally.zip - bubba-pqr-profiles - 10-20-11 Bubba HPally PvE/PvP/Arena - My Profiles for PQR - Google Project Hosting

----------


## Kaolla

This is a quick release of my Unholy DK rotation so far, since I've received a number of PMs for it.  :Smile: 

Kaolla UnholyDK.rar

I still don't consider this to be a complete profile, as I haven't had time to incorporate any of the suggestions I've received over the past couple of days, but I won't be around this weekend. Please let me know if you have any suggestions or feedback.

I've included notes for both the PvP and PvE rotations. Happy DKing!

----------


## Demliz

> There is a holy pally rotation. Are you talking about holy priest? or? Link to Hpally rotation is
> 10-20-11_Bubba_HPally.zip - bubba-pqr-profiles - 10-20-11 Bubba HPally PvE/PvP/Arena - My Profiles for PQR - Google Project Hosting


thanks, yea i ment Holy paladin

----------


## diesall

> @Diesall & Kaolla
> 
> I suggest you do NOT interrupt 1 second before the spell is cast, but rather a certain % into a cast (also for channeled spells ofc)
> 
> I have the code for this. PM me with your Unholy profile, would like to test it, i'll PM my interrupt routine back.


it was merely an example for kaolla to understand how end time was utilized, personally id rather just have it interrupt straight away, as your then more likely to catch jukes locking them out for 4 seconds.

----------


## Cookie799

Where can i get the latest version of this with ALL the profiles ? not seem to be updated on front page !!!

----------


## Xelper

There is no version with all profiles, you just need to download whichever profiles you want to use.

----------


## Blehbot

The thread is getting out of hand and hard to find stuff. Time to setup forums or something dedicated to the project so you can organize information better imo.

----------


## brutal

> The thread is getting out of hand and hard to find stuff. Time to setup forums or something dedicated to the project so you can organize information better imo.


AGREE to that !!!

----------


## Cookie799

> The thread is getting out of hand and hard to find stuff. Time to setup forums or something dedicated to the project so you can organize information better imo.


that's why i asked my question nothing is updated on 1st page so i not sorting through 173 pages to find things ...............

----------


## trulygangster

Its not that hard of a task all they would really need to to is keep the front page updated and organized and add links to people's separate pages like buba.

----------


## TiefBlau

bu_ba_911: Another suggestion for your Holy Paladin Arena. 

Add some CC checking code to your autojudgement, as the only offensive ability in there it's not worth breaking a CC for. You could use this (credits to Kaolla for the debuff list).



```
if UnitDebuff("target", "Polymorph") or UnitDebuff("target", "Freezing Trap") or UnitDebuff("target", "Scatter Shot") or UnitDebuff("target", "Bad Manner") or UnitDebuff("target", "Ring of Frost") or UnitDebuff("target", "Fear") or UnitDebuff("target", "Sap") or UnitDebuff("target", "Blind") or UnitDebuff("target", "Hungering Cold") then
	return false
end

local SoI = UnitBuffID("player", 20165)
local SoJ = UnitBuffID("player", 20164)
local SoR = UnitBuffID("player", 20154)
local SoT = UnitBuffID("player", 31801)
local JotP1 = UnitBuffID("player", 53655)
local JotP2 = UnitBuffID("player", 53656)
local JotP3 = UnitBuffID("player", 53657)
local inRange = IsSpellInRange("Judgement", "target")

if SoR ~= nil or SoT ~= nil or SoJ ~= nil or SoI ~= nil then 
	if JotP1== nil and JotP2 == nil and JotP3 == nil then
		if IsSpellInRange("Judgement", PQR_CustomTargettarget) == 1 then
			CastSpellByID(20271,PQR_CustomTargettarget)
		end
	elseif PQR_CustomTargetHP > 80 then
		if UnitIsEnemy("player", "target") and UnitExists("target") and inRange == 1 then
			return true
		end
	end
end
```

Additionally, I've been testing your Warrior profile. It seems to get stuck in a loop casting battle and defensive stance back and forth when it's trying to disarm a target sometimes. Last time it was against a Paladin with wings popped. I'll try and get to the bottom of that and see what might be causing it.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> bu_ba_911: Another suggestion for your Holy Paladin Arena. 
> 
> Add some CC checking code to your autojudgement, as the only offensive ability in there it's not worth breaking a CC for. You could use this (credits to Kaolla for the debuff list).
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if UnitDebuff("target", "Polymorph") or UnitDebuff("target", "Freezing Trap") or UnitDebuff("target", "Scatter Shot") or UnitDebuff("target", "Bad Manner") or UnitDebuff("target", "Ring of Frost") or UnitDebuff("target", "Fear") or UnitDebuff("target", "Sap") or UnitDebuff("target", "Blind") or UnitDebuff("target", "Hungering Cold") then
> 	return false
> ...


couple things, i like the idea for auto-judgement checking CC..... will def add it to Arena for sure, we'll see if it fits my idea for PvE and PvP....
I've been working on how best to institute Exorcism Spam into Arena Profile, so i'll def take that into account for this as well
Was going to read in the Holy Shock when no1 needs healing, still haven't gotten it where I like it

With the warrior thing, I have noticed there are a couple of bugs that pop up, but I just don't have the means to test ways to try new things out with so if some1 wants to pick up that particular project that would be sweet, I still have ideas for warrior, but I just can't test them  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I've mostly been waiting for 4.3 to come out and see how Meta Specs will change as the Masses get into the builds and see what I will need to change fundamentally there first. I would hate to add in 5-8 different things just to find out that they don't work properly with new Meta Game, or with End Game. So I've been holding off on coding and just enjoying Arenaing (Legit go figure  :Big Grin:  NO PQR) and raping noobs in SC2  :Big Grin: 

Nothing that has been brought up so far has been game changing for my profiles, and I have every suggestion written down so far to investigate as soon as 4.3 is Live and the masses get to say what is what  :Smile:

----------


## TiefBlau

Whilst I'd be interested in taking over your warrior project, I probably wouldn't make it publicly available because:
a.) It's mainly in Korean, and I'd have to comment the buffs/spell names
b.) It wouldn't be a rotation that anyone could use without some extra setup (I autoit my side mouse buttons for right alt/ctrl/shift to enter into specific rotations. ie. for my warrior rather than coding in rallying cry I have an 'oh crap' rotation that hits all my defensive cooldowns, goes defensive stance, shields up, spell reflects, rages, enraged regeneration, disarm/fear/throwdown)

But, I'll keep working on it and maybe I can throw some code your way later on and see if there's anything you can use from it for your own rotation. Let me know any ideas you had for the warrior rotation, I'm interested in hearing them >:3

----------


## phantom325

Blizz might be on to us. When I run PQR I get this in-game an error in game that says a bunch of stuff with some of the text including:

PQR_Rotationbot
priorityTable

among other things.

----------


## Kaolla

I feel that, if Blizzard cared about PQR, they'd just update Warden to catch the users instead of something as obvious as immediately breaking the program.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Whilst I'd be interested in taking over your warrior project, I probably wouldn't make it publicly available because:
> a.) It's mainly in Korean, and I'd have to comment the buffs/spell names
> b.) It wouldn't be a rotation that anyone could use without some extra setup (I autoit my side mouse buttons for right alt/ctrl/shift to enter into specific rotations. ie. for my warrior rather than coding in rallying cry I have an 'oh crap' rotation that hits all my defensive cooldowns, goes defensive stance, shields up, spell reflects, rages, enraged regeneration, disarm/fear/throwdown)
> 
> But, I'll keep working on it and maybe I can throw some code your way later on and see if there's anything you can use from it for your own rotation. Let me know any ideas you had for the warrior rotation, I'm interested in hearing them >:3


i forget who it was, but I saw some1 that did a way of universalizing the UnitCastingInfo



```
FoL = UnitCastingInfo("player")

if FoL == ("GetSpellInfo(19750)") then
  RunMacroText("/y I'MA FIRING MY LAZER!!!!!!")
end
```

----------


## phantom325

> I feel that, if Blizzard cared about PQR, they'd just update Warden to catch the users instead of something as obvious as immediately breaking the program.


The thing is, the program still works fine. Just when I enable it via hotkey in-game I get the error. Probably just something on my end, though.

----------


## popeofdope

I'd like some input for a warlock profile I am currently writing.

For those of you who don't have a warlock, there are Banes we can cast. Bane of Doom which is a 1 minute long dot that ticks every 15 seconds. It can only be up on one target at a time which means I need some help getting PQR to intelligently pick when to cast it. Currently it just keeps casting it whenever targeting a new mob which leads to wasted ticks. Here are some of the ways I've tried to deal with it that haven't been too successful:

1) Focus the target that I want to cast bane of doom on: This works ok, but on fights where I want to multidot my focus target, this does not work.

2) Only cast bane of doom on targets above a certain amount of HP: This also doesn't work too well since it won't work well if you use the same profile in 25 man raids and 5 man heroics

3) Holding down a keyboard key makes me cast it: This is the best solution I could find but it is not automatic.

Does anyone else have any ideas?

----------


## diesall

> I'd like some input for a warlock profile I am currently writing.
> 
> For those of you who don't have a warlock, there are Banes we can cast. Bane of Doom which is a 1 minute long dot that ticks every 15 seconds. It can only be up on one target at a time which means I need some help getting PQR to intelligently pick when to cast it. Currently it just keeps casting it whenever targeting a new mob which leads to wasted ticks. Here are some of the ways I've tried to deal with it that haven't been too successful:
> 
> 1) Focus the target that I want to cast bane of doom on: This works ok, but on fights where I want to multidot my focus target, this does not work.
> 
> 2) Only cast bane of doom on targets above a certain amount of HP: This also doesn't work too well since it won't work well if you use the same profile in 25 man raids and 5 man heroics
> 
> 3) Holding down a keyboard key makes me cast it: This is the best solution I could find but it is not automatic.
> ...


perhaps having an ability at the top of your rotation that cycles though current targetable enemies, 
ie.
setup a local variable current_target
then cycle through enemy targets in range
then checking if its in combat, its cc'd, dead, then checks if it has a bane ticking ,if no banes are found (cast by your ofcourse) set a global variable ie. PQR_isBaneActive = true/flase
then set your target back to your current target_varaiable(this check will happen in a blink of an eye so no worries about having an ability fire elsehwere)



then checking that global variable in your bane casting ability further down in your rotation, weather to cast it on your current target or not

----------


## TiefBlau

Thanks bu_ba_911, I'll give that a shot.

Kaolla: I still have another few levels to bot my DK up before I can test it, but was just browsing through your profile:



```
if UnitName("mouseover") == "Earthbind Totem" or UnitName("mouseover") == "Grounding Totem" or UnitName("mouseover") == "Mana Tide Totem" or UnitName("mouseover") == "Spirit Link Totem" then
	PetAttack("mouseover")
	return true
end
```

Perhaps you might want to remove the 'return true' from any pet-related abilities (or return false even, I suppose). That way it won't pause the bot when the pet is being sent commands and will just fall back through to your own abilities after sending the pet commands. I wonder if I can use the spell is in range funtion on pet abilities to check if a pet is next to a target and if not, use leap (just for using pet stun as a spell interrupter).

----------


## Flashez

I am getting the error all of sudden as well.

----------


## Kaolla

Indeed, I actually experienced a similar error once upon logging in, and haven't in subsequent startups of PQR. Spooky.

----------


## marcmk2

I get the error as well but it still works 100% Hopefully Blizz lets us have our fun. I think I'd probably quit wow if they some how stopped it. I have much more fun being able to keep my eyes on whats going on and only have to worry about specific utility abilities.

----------


## GRB

The error is not blizz watching nothing, the error happen everytime you relog a diferent char while program is running.

Its a piece of code thats used the prioritize list inside pqr, thats why you all get the error, nothing else.

----------


## Mihir

. .

----------


## Kaolla

> Bug report: If there's 2 debuffs with the same name on the target, UnitDebuffID always returns the first one, even if you give the id of the second one. 
> 
> Example: using glyph of hemorrhage, you get 2 debuffs called hemorrhage on the target. the first one increases bleed damage taken by 30% for 60 seconds, the second is a 24 sec bleed. calling unitdebuffid with the id of the bleed will return the debuff details of the bleed damage taken debuff instead.


I've noticed this as well with Chains of Ice. Even if you instruct PQR to look for the ID of the root, it will only return the snare debuff.

----------


## Xelper

I'll look into adding a flag to the UnitDebuffID function to force an ID match, in a way that will not break old functionality (I believe it should be possible.) 

The original purpose of the UnitDebuffID function was just to simplify the use of UnitDebuff or UnitBuff which only accepts a name, so that you didn't have to do a:


```
local spellName = GetSpellInfo(ID)
local unitDebuff = UnitDebuff("player", spellName)
```

Every time you want to check if a debuff is up. It also prevented localization issues from those that would be lazy and just hardcode the english name into the script.

I'll look into it.

---------- Post added at 10:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:04 AM ----------




> Blizz might be on to us. When I run PQR I get this in-game an error in game that says a bunch of stuff with some of the text including:
> 
> PQR_Rotationbot
> priorityTable
> 
> among other things.


That is a Lua error. The profile you are using has syntax errors.

----------


## Cookie799

Is anyone going to update the 1st page with all the latest .......... ?? As this thread is now very confusing where we are up 2 ? 174 pages in and it would take hours to actually find everything in that lot ..........

----------


## amustrami

> Is anyone going to update the 1st page with all the latest .......... ?? As this thread is now very confusing where we are up 2 ? 174 pages in and it would take hours to actually find everything in that lot ..........


Just use the search thread button and find what you are looking for.

----------


## Kaolla

I can try to organize all of the profiles, but I thought most of the profile authors were moving to SVN anyway.

----------


## cassrgs

Hi

I am tryng to adapt some code i seen here to make faerie fire apply only on druids and rogues but when i test on a dummy the rotation dont work at all

im really new to this :P

local FF, _, _, _, _, _, timer = UnitDebuffID("target", 91565)
local FFstart, FFduration, FFenabled = GetSpellCooldown(16857)
local FFcooldown = (FFstart + FFduration - GetTime())
local class, token = UnitClass("target") 
local ps = {Druid, Rogue}

for i,v in ipairs(ps) do 
if class == v then 
if FF == nil then
if FFcooldown > 0 then
return false
else
if class == v then 
return true
end
end
end
else
return false
end


maybe someone could tell me whats wrong on this?

Thank you! \o/

----------


## kickmydog

> @kickmydog ahh see i wasnt aware of how the ability was supposed to operate so you have to have multishot and hit another monster for the pet to target another monster and if there isnt another monster it will just target the dead mob? am i on track?


It auto assists your pet, so if your pet is not attacking anything there is nothing for it to assist. Hence why I suggest a multi-shot to get all the mobs on your pet agro table.

----------


## zeloch

fast listed all pages... can't find fire mage rotation... anyone posted it? =)

----------


## Blehbot

@Kickmydog Any chance of adding a Masters Call to the pvp rotations?

----------


## kickmydog

> Hi
> 
> I am tryng to adapt some code i seen here to make faerie fire apply only on druids and rogues but when i test on a dummy the rotation dont work at all
> 
> im really new to this :P
> 
> local FF, _, _, _, _, _, timer = UnitDebuffID("target", 91565)
> local FFstart, FFduration, FFenabled = GetSpellCooldown(16857)
> local FFcooldown = (FFstart + FFduration - GetTime())
> ...


When did target dummies become rogues or druids? That's probably why it's not working.

---------- Post added at 09:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:09 AM ----------




> @Kickmydog Any chance of adding a Masters Call to the pvp rotations?


Not at this time no. If you want to compile a list of all the possible snares I might.

----------


## starface

> I can try to organize all of the profiles, but I thought most of the profile authors were moving to SVN anyway.


svn ? what ?

----------


## lowrida

> svn ? what ?


SVN is a type of program used to keep directories updated with a repository, in this case the PQR profiles. 
Bubba has a pretty informative tutorial on using a program called TortoiseSVN to keep your profiles up to date in his signature.

----------


## cassrgs

I did not express myself right

the other parts of the rotation are not working, not only faerie fire, if it was fine it should bypass faerie fire and continue the rest of the rotation

I changed the code to

local FF, _, _, _, _, _, timer = UnitDebuffID("target", 91565)
local FFstart, FFduration, FFenabled = GetSpellCooldown(16857)
local FFcooldown = (FFstart + FFduration - GetTime())
local class = UnitClass("target") 

if (class == "DRUID" or class == "ROGUE") then 
if FF == nil then
if FFcooldown > 0 then
return false
else
if class == v then 
return true
end
end
end
else
return false
end


The other parts of the rotation work, but when tried using on bg it did not put faerie fire on rogues and druids.

Any ideas?

----------


## Cookie799

Disc Priest anywhere in this 175 page thread ???

----------


## Kaolla

> Disc Priest anywhere in this 175 page thread ???


No. Mentally was working on one, but hasn't been around in a while.

----------


## saga3180

Is there any frost dk pvp profiles?

----------


## kraszus

Getting this error when I try to use this with any of my rogues (it does however seem to work with my hunter and warrior). The error message comes up just as soon as I select my rogues name in the 'select process' box. As I said, it seems wo work with other character classes.

[EDIT] OK>...deleted the install folder and re-installed and seems to be working fine now.



```
See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.ArgumentOutOfRangeException: Length cannot be less than zero.
Parameter name: length
   at System.String.InternalSubStringWithChecks(Int32 startIndex, Int32 length, Boolean fAlwaysCopy)
   at eval_e.eval_g(String A_0)
   at PriorityQueueRotation.frmMain.LoadClass(String strClass)
   at PriorityQueueRotation.frmMain.eval_ap(Object A_0, EventArgs A_1)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnLoad(EventArgs e)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnCreateControl()
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl(Boolean fIgnoreVisible)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl()
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.ScrollableControl.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Form.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Form.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)


************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.239 (RTMGDR.030319-2300)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v4.0.30319/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
PriorityQueueRotation
    Assembly Version: 1.1.0.0
    Win32 Version: 1.1
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Conor/Downloads/PQR11/PriorityQueueRotation.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.235 built by: RTMGDR
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 built by: RTMRel
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
System
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.236 built by: RTMGDR
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.233 built by: RTMGDR
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------
BlackMagic
    Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Conor/Downloads/PQR11/BlackMagic.DLL
----------------------------------------
fasmdll_managed
    Assembly Version: 1.0.3262.20709
    Win32 Version: 
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Conor/Downloads/PQR11/fasmdll_managed.DLL
----------------------------------------
msvcm90
    Assembly Version: 9.0.30729.6161
    Win32 Version: 9.00.30729.6161
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/WinSxS/x86_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_none_50934f2ebcb7eb57/msvcm90.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
    <system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.
```

----------


## ticklets

This is around the last 30-40 pages of this thread. Since I am a rubbish coder I thought I would lend my hand in other ways. I will keep updating this post and work on the rest of the thread tomorrow.

*LISTED BY MOST RECENT*

*Death Knight:*
bu_ba_911 Blood, Frost, Unholy PVE.
Kaolla Unholy PVE+PVP.

*Druid:*
googlebee Feral Bear+Cat ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)
GRB Feral PVP+PVP Arena
pepe2c Resto

*Hunter:*
kickmydog Marks, Survival, Beast Mastery
Sheuron Marks PVE

*Mage:*
Sheuron Arcane PVE and Frost PVP

*Paladin:*
bu_ba_911 Holy PVE+PVP

*Priest:*
Sheepmoon Discipline PVP
Sheuron Holy PVE and Shadow PVE (mentally)\

*Rogue:*
Sheuron Combat PVE and Subtlely PVP

*Shaman:*
lino08 Elemental
Onya Elemental and Resto

*Warrior:*
Piep Fury
bu_ba_911 Arms
Sheuron Protection and Fury PVE

*Misc:*
diesall Auto-Disenchanting Script, PQRInterface In-Game Addon

----------


## bu_ba_911

@Ticklets
Would rep you if I could, but unfortunately I can't :'(
Very nicely done

----------


## ticklets

> @Ticklets
> Would rep you if I could, but unfortunately I can't :'(
> Very nicely done


Thanks!

Get beacon to work and I will forgive you, lol. JK.

P.S. but seriously, beacon :P haha

----------


## Kaolla

Ticklets, you're the man  :Smile:  +rep!

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Thanks!
> 
> Get beacon to work and I will forgive you, lol. JK.
> 
> P.S. but seriously, beacon :P haha


updated SVN for the first time in almost 2 weeks haha  :Stick Out Tongue: 

i have preliminary Beacon code written out, just need to debug it now

summary of changelog in svn, added CC check into auto-judge and exorcism.... added flag check in PvP.... added mouseover beacon on left alt for PvE and holy shock attack in arena as well...... for now thats it, but still looking into beacon

*edit*
took a tiny bit more time, and debugged it to the point where it doesn't break the rotation as i jump off my mount and take fall damage. it should work to some extent, needs some testing that i just don't feel up to doing right now  :Stick Out Tongue: 

so i only added it to the PvE No Mouseover Holy rotation. Download the latest SVN Commits to try it out and report back if it blows up in your face or not  :Stick Out Tongue: 


***edit***
def need to clean up Beacon code, slows everything down

----------


## aylak

Please contact the professionals, with instant feral procc for cyclone focus on players for pvp

----------


## Jubalee

*Hey everytime I have tried to use the bot in the last 24 hours I get an error and I have not changed anything.
Its allowing me to continue but the keybinds are listed as none. 
When i try to set the binds i get more errors. I will link what it says below
I have tried it with my current version and the updated pqr. Any ideas?*




> See the end of this message for details on invoking 
> just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.
> 
> ************** Exception Text **************
> System.Configuration.ConfigurationErrorsException: Configuration system failed to initialize ---> System.Configuration.ConfigurationErrorsException: Root element is missing. (C:\Users\AppData\Local\Microsoft\PriorityQueueRotation.exe_Url_enrbyxkpggzu3kd1 yocxgq5bsaphwbgv\1.0.12.0\user.config) ---> System.Xml.XmlException: Root element is missing.
> at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Throw(Exception e)
> at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.ParseDocumentContent()
> at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Read()
> at System.Xml.XmlTextReader.Read()
> ...

----------


## cassrgs

> Please contact the professionals, with instant feral procc for cyclone focus on players for pvp


there was a feral arena profile, but the link its dead and the author its revising it so i guess i gotta wait and continue to learn tryng adjust the codes i have.
Or it would be kind if someone could post a link for a feral pvp profile  :Wink:

----------


## dklcfr

@Jubalee My pqr was working absolutely fine until i downloaded bubba's arms warrior pve profile from his svn and i started getting the same problem as you're having, deleted the profiles and its working normal again, might be relevant.

----------


## TiefBlau

bu_ba_911: (Sorry for not posting this up on your bugtracker)

Your latest Holy PvP profile is still lacking the Mark of the Wild check in BoK. Here's a version using spell IDs if you want to copy it across.



```
local BoK = UnitBuffID("player", 20217)
local BoM = UnitBuffID("player", 19740)
local MoW = UnitBuffID("player", 1126)


if BoK == nil and BoM == nil and MoW == nil then
	return true
end
```

And the same for BoM



```
local BoK = UnitBuffID("player", 20217)
local BoM = UnitBuffID("player", 19740)

if BoM == nil and BoK == nil then
	return true
end
```

I see you removed Crusader Strike from the rotation too, probably not a bad thing. I'll alter AutoStopCasting and Judgement to be locale independent and post it up here too using the method you posted earlier. I still suggest adding Hammer of Justice somewhere into your arena rotation, I have it bound to alt, you could perhaps use left control/shift since you're using alt for denounce.

In your warrior profile there was a mistyped variable in Rend that meant your RendExpire wasn't working correctly.

Here's a fixed version if you want to just copy paste it over.

Arms: Rend


```
local Rend, _, _, _, _, _, RendExpire = UnitDebuffID("target", 94009)

if Rend ~= nil then
	RendExpire = RendExpire - GetTime()
	if RendExpire <= 2 then
		return true
	end 
else
	return true
end
```

If you change your hamstring to function similarly it would also give you the every-30-second immobilise (simpler to just reapply the buff < 2 seconds than fiddle with a time variable to check if 30 seconds has passed, and we need to reapply it before it expires anyways).

Fixed something else in there but I forgot what it was. If you don't want to maintain the warrior rotation anymore perhaps I'll just release mine once I'm happy with it, still need to think of a better way to implement spell reflect/disarm though.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @Jubalee My pqr was working absolutely fine until i downloaded bubba's arms warrior pve profile from his svn and i started getting the same problem as you're having, deleted the profiles and its working normal again, might be relevant.


now that is very interesting......... i think that would be something I would be looking into >.>

w7 x64?

---------- Post added at 08:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:04 AM ----------




> bu_ba_911: (Sorry for not posting this up on your bugtracker)
> 
> Your latest Holy PvP profile is still lacking the Mark of the Wild check in BoK. Here's a version using spell IDs if you want to copy it across.
> 
> -->That was just a brain fart on my end, wrote it for arena, forgot to transfer it to pvp 
> 
> And the same for BoM
> 
> -->fixed
> ...


After I get back from work, I'll be looking into the Beacon Slow down, and possibly I'll sit down and actually level one of my leveling characters today >.> OOOOOOOR I'll just code a bit more pally stuff and rape some more kids in diamond league of SC2...... either or sound fun right now haha

*edit*

did a quick update with the things mentioned above in my Pally Profiles (svn only as of now, main uploads wont be changed till Beacon is finished)

----------


## marcmk2

I've been looking around for a PvP Ret Pally Profile, anyone knows of one? I tried to make one but I have no idea how to do the coding stuff.

----------


## R4g4t0kk

I wonder if there is any way to do range check now

and what the code for the interupt is so I can set it to interupt focus, or interupt arena1/2/3 (automatic interupt all fears polymorphs etc would be awesome)

----------


## Kaolla

There are two simple ways to do range checks, either through:

IsSpellInRange

or

CheckInteractDistance

There are several examples of interrupt code in the preceding few pages, especially from users such as Diesall.

----------


## aylak

> there was a feral arena profile, but the link its dead and the author its revising it so i guess i gotta wait and continue to learn tryng adjust the codes i have.
> Or it would be kind if someone could post a link for a feral pvp profile


thx for help my english ist very bad  :Smile:

----------


## GodBam

It won't work for 3.3.5a PS isn't is

----------


## diesall

> It won't work for 3.3.5a PS isn't is


Your using an emulated server, PQR will only run on the retail client, emulator exploits,guides,hax etc... have there own forum

---------- Post added at 07:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:22 AM ----------




> This is around the last 30-40 pages of this thread. Since I am a rubbish coder I thought I would lend my hand in other ways. I will keep updating this post and work on the rest of the thread tomorrow.
> 
> *LISTED BY MOST RECENT*
> 
> *Death Knight:*
> bu_ba_911 Blood, Frost, Unholy PVE.
> Kaolla Unholy PVE+PVP.
> 
> *Druid:*
> ...


we should really sort a wiki entry for pqr, that xelper can link too in his main post and most of us active contributors can perhaps include in our forum signature

----------


## moochild

Anyone have offsets for the latest PTR?

----------


## GRB

> Your using an emulated server, PQR will only run on the retail client, emulator exploits,guides,hax etc... have there own forum
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:22 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> we should really sort a wiki entry for pqr, that xelper can link too in his main post and most of us active contributors can perhaps include in our forum signature


Diesel i had set it when this project start, but no1 else was interessed.

Look in sourceforge for PQR. Altho its out of date, if all coders agree we could all do some updates on there.


*On other note, stop pming me for feral profile!*

Heres the new feral PROFILE! (same rules apply as before)

FERAL PVP & FERAL PVP (ARENA)

----------


## Xelper

> Anyone have offsets for the latest PTR?


I actually just logged in PTR to start working on this and the server is shutting down in 1 minute. If they are backup in the next couple hours ill have them out, otherwise it will be tomorrow.

---------- Post added at 06:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:34 PM ----------

That didn't take long for them to come back up, here are the offsets for PTR 14966.
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/Offsets_14966.xml

----------


## diesall

> Diesel i had set it when this project start, but no1 else was interessed.
> 
> Look in sourceforge for PQR. Altho its out of date, if all coders agree we could all do some updates on there.
> 
> 
> *On other note, stop pming me for feral profile!*
> 
> Heres the new feral PROFILE! (same rules apply as before)
> 
> FERAL PVP & FERAL PVP (ARENA)


ill create wikia entry for it later on

----------


## dklcfr

@Bubba Yes, Windows 7 x64.

Recreated this error this morning, the error I'm getting is :
[SPOILER]************** Exception Text **************
System.Xml.XmlException: The 'link' start tag on line 45 position 3 does not match the end tag of 'head'. Line 119, position 3.
at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Throw(Exception e)
at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Throw(String res, String[] args)
at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.ThrowTagMismatch(NodeData startTag)
at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.ParseEndElement()
at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.ParseElementContent()
at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Read()
at System.Xml.XmlTextReader.Read()
at eval_e.eval_g(String A_0)
at PriorityQueueRotation.frmMain.LoadClass(String strClass)
at PriorityQueueRotation.frmMain.eval_ap(Object A_0, EventArgs A_1)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnLoad(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnCreateControl()
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl(Boolean fIgnoreVisible)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl()
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.ScrollableControl.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)


************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 (RTMRel.030319-0100)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v4.0.30319/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
PriorityQueueRotation
Assembly Version: 1.1.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.1
CodeBase: file:///E:/pqr1.1/PriorityQueueRotation.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 built by: RTMRel
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 built by: RTMRel
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
System
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 built by: RTMRel
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 built by: RTMRel
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------
BlackMagic
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///E:/pqr1.1/BlackMagic.DLL
----------------------------------------
fasmdll_managed
Assembly Version: 1.0.3262.20709
Win32 Version: 
CodeBase: file:///E:/pqr1.1/fasmdll_managed.DLL
----------------------------------------
msvcm90
Assembly Version: 9.0.30729.4926
Win32 Version: 9.00.30729.4926
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/WinSxS/x86_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4926_none_508ed732bcbc0e5a/msvcm90.dll
----------------------------------------[/SPOILER]
Only receiving this error when logged into a warrior, with your warrior profile in the profiles folder.

----------


## moochild

> I actually just logged in PTR to start working on this and the server is shutting down in 1 minute. If they are backup in the next couple hours ill have them out, otherwise it will be tomorrow.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:34 PM ----------
> 
> That didn't take long for them to come back up, here are the offsets for PTR 14966.
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/Offsets_14966.xml


Apparently they put up the release candidate tonight, so those offsets are already out of date  :Frown:

----------


## Shaela

> @Jubalee My pqr was working absolutely fine until i downloaded bubba's arms warrior pve profile from his svn and i started getting the same problem as you're having, deleted the profiles and its working normal again, might be relevant.


I had the exact same issue. I had downloaded all his profiles, and then next time I tried to use PQR, the same error. I ended up deleting his profiles, and PQR worked fine again.

---------- Post added at 09:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 AM ----------




> we should really sort a wiki entry for pqr, that xelper can link too in his main post and most of us active contributors can perhaps include in our forum signature


Very good idea!

----------


## sheuron

Attachment 5231

Do you expect any rotation changes on this patch?  :Big Grin:

----------


## cokx

Hm is it just me or does the program not work anymore in EU ?

----------


## ghostwheel

> Hm is it just me or does the program not work anymore in EU ?


new patch in the morning?

new offsets probably

----------


## Rb Gaming

it works perfectly

----------


## jailhouse

Just curious if the most recent Offsets were for the PTR, i cant get PQR to register my character as being logged in (on the ptr).

Thanks for the great work  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dklcfr

> Just curious if the most recent Offsets were for the PTR, i cant get PQR to register my character as being logged in (on the ptr).
> 
> Thanks for the great work


The most recent offsets were for the PTR but since they were released another build has been deployed and will need new offsets.

----------


## jailhouse

> The most recent offsets were for the PTR but since they were released another build has been deployed and will need new offsets.


I figured that was the case, thanks for the reply.

----------


## Cookie799

Is it working does not seem to be here EU !!

----------


## Techz

Hi all 

Do you only use this on PTR servers?

----------


## R4g4t0kk

Nop, use it on live.



Is it possible to interupt 100ms before cast is completed? or at a certain % of the cast

like: 

local target = 100 * Unitcasttime(target) / Unitcasttime(target)

if target > 92
return true


And yeah what should I write in order to dcurse anyone who has a curse on my party

----------


## Lenn

It works here (EU) and it works flawlessly with Mage Arc. 

Simply plays better than I do.

----------


## VIPGuild

anyway to turn off using trinkets on the default warrior cc?
i have a stupid trinket that stacks up to 5... but the bot keeps casting it @ 1 lol dps loss ><

----------


## Kaolla

If you're referring to Apparatus of Khaz'goroth, there should be an ability for it in the Rotation Editor. Simply remove it.

You can try writing your own ability to optimize the use of the trinket, however. I use



```
local TitanicPower, _, _, TitanicStacks = UnitBuff("player","Titanic Power")

if GetItemCount(68972) == 1 and GetItemCooldown(68972) == 0 and TitanicStacks == 5 then
	UseItemByName(68972)
end
```

It seems to work fairly well.

----------


## VIPGuild

> FuryAbilities
> FuryRotations
> 
> For TG put Slam under Raging Blow in the rotations
> 
> With these I do 2-3k more dps on target dummy then the ones of Sheuron. (based on Sheuron original one tho)
> The abilities are not cleaned up. Makes it easyer for me to test stuff.


no idea how to do this, can you upload one for TG ?

---------- Post added at 01:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:12 PM ----------

yeah I'm talking abut the Apparatus, and yes I figured out how to remove it thanks... but is it optimical to use when it gets 5 stacks? or save for burn phases ect with bloodlust... I haven't actually "played' a warrior since cata came out LOL

---------- Post added at 01:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:23 PM ----------

yeah I'm talking abut the Apparatus, and yes I figured out how to remove it thanks... but is it optimical to use when it gets 5 stacks? or save for burn phases ect with bloodlust... I haven't actually "played' a warrior since cata came out LOL

----------


## Kaolla

Well, it honestly depends on the encounter. For bosses with an early burn phase, such as Baleroc, you should probably just leave it in the rotation. For others, it's obviously going to be popped at inopportune times if you get unlucky. On my DK, I write conditions into my abilities so that as many cooldowns line up at the right time as possible, but there will always be situations where PQR will use an ability at a given time that a human wouldn't. 

I don't actually use PQR while I raid; I just enjoy playing around with the code. You can get very elaborate; for instance, if you know your average raid DPS and you know at what % your raid uses Bloodlust, you can do the math from there and tell PQR not to use Apparatus if it won't be ready for the burn phase. I'm not sure if it's worth the work; probably easier to simply watch for stacks of Titanic Power.

If you mean the actual theorycraft behind the trinket, I don't know warriors at all. I'm not even sure which secondary stat the class values most. I don't use Apparatus on my DK during Bloodlust, for example, because it further buffs my haste and gets me GCD-capped.

----------


## hellga

Works well !

----------


## Xelper

PTR 14980
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/Offsets_14980.xml

----------


## 8BitSuperHero

Ticklets thanks for sortin' those pages out for me. Definitely +rep. 

I also remember reading about some guy updating or redoing some lock profiles awhile back? Anyone know what happened to that?

----------


## Wopak

ok, sp many people have requested this now, so here it is.

Before you make any comment about**: This could have been done smoother and so on. This code is made for the sole purpuse of readability for people with little or no programming experience.

This code interrupt a cast at or above 75% on your target.
castStartTime = (select(5,UnitCastingInfo("target"))/1000)
castEndTime = (select(6,UnitCastingInfo("target"))/1000)
castTotalTime = castEndTime - castStartTime
castDurationTime = ( GetTime() - castStartTime )
percentDone = ( (castDurationTime / castTotalTime) * 100 )
if percentDone >= 75 then CastSpellByName("Wind Shear")

This code interrupt a cast at or above 75% on your focus.
castStartTime = (select(5,UnitCastingInfo("focus"))/1000)
castEndTime = (select(6,UnitCastingInfo("focus"))/1000)
castTotalTime = castEndTime - castStartTime
castDurationTime = ( GetTime() - castStartTime )
percentDone = ( (castDurationTime / castTotalTime) * 100 )
if percentDone >= 75 then CastSpellByName("Wind Shear", "focus")

----------


## Starphall

im usin pqrotation on my shaman for a while by now...wanted to let my friend try on hes mookin...i installed pqr on his pc ...found a good profile....hes able to atach...but when its time to pick a rotation...(like balance..or ALT X) there nothing in it....like if it cant detect the xml files...any1 can help ??

i instaled the .net 4 framework...opened as admin...but still...theres nothing in the ability editor...neither in the rotation editor..

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

> *PQInterface*
> 
> 
> General
> driven from pqr chatframe messages (hooks and removes pqr output from the chatframe, disabling the mod in game will restore chatframe output, capture and removal refinement options coming soon )access options via minimap button, titan panel(or your favourite LDB addon just configure it ingame) or "/pqi"post feedback / bugs / **suggestions here**
> Timeline
>  Scrolling timeline for spells PQR has cast Configurable width and duration 
> 
> *DOWNLOAD: PQInterface.zip v0.2b*
> ...


WOW, brilliant mate. Very well deserved +Rep. 

Sexy Sexy Addon.

----------


## dklcfr

@Starphall, Have you made sure the XML files have the correct naming scheme e.g: Something_DRUID_Rotations.xml and Something_DRUID_Abilities.xml?

----------


## xtcdragon

> @Starphall, Have you made sure the XML files have the correct naming scheme e.g: Something_DRUID_Rotations.xml and Something_DRUID_Abilities.xml?


thanks for this, solved my multi-spec profile problem  :Smile:  .... reading goes a long way

----------


## R4g4t0kk

> ok, sp many people have requested this now, so here it is.
> 
> Before you make any comment about**: This could have been done smoother and so on. This code is made for the sole purpuse of readability for people with little or no programming experience.
> 
> This code interrupt a cast at or above 75% on your target.
> castStartTime = (select(5,UnitCastingInfo("target"))/1000)
> castEndTime = (select(6,UnitCastingInfo("target"))/1000)
> castTotalTime = castEndTime - castStartTime
> castDurationTime = ( GetTime() - castStartTime )
> ...


Not working

Message: [string " function pqrFunc0() castStartTime = (select(5,UnitCastingInfo(..."]:290: 'end' expected (to close 'function' at line 1) near '<eof>'
Time: 11/12/11 17:55:46
Count: 14
Stack: 
Locals:



Btw, just want to share my progress on enhancment shaman for PvP it is nearing completion... Pretty much only need to know how to set facing taget, if in line of sight, interupt arena 1-2-3-4-5 and set only certain spells to be interupted and I allso need it to automatecly dcurse my allys (as of now it is only self) Would apriciate any help I could get.

Abilitys



```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><SHAMAN><Ability><Name>Lava Lash</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>60103</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>if IsSpellInRange(&amp;quot;Lava Lash&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == 1 then	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel></Ability><Ability><Name>Stormstrike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>17364</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>if IsSpellInRange(&amp;quot;Stormstrike&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == 1 then	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel></Ability><Ability><Name>Earth Shock</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>8042</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>if IsSpellInRange(&amp;quot;Earth Shock&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == 1 then	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel></Ability><Ability><Name>Searing Totem</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>3599</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local hasSearing = GetTotemTimeLeft(1)
if hasSearing == 0 then
return true
else
if hasSearing &amp;lt; 3 then
return true
end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel></Ability><Ability><Name>Unleash Elements</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>73680</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 8056) --Frost shock
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
	pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 38617) --Frostbrand
end

if pvpdebuffCheck ~= nil then
	if (expire - GetTime()) &amp;lt;= 5.5 then
		if IsSpellInRange(&amp;quot;Unleash Elements&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == 1 then
			return true
		end
	end
else
	if IsSpellInRange(&amp;quot;Unleash Elements&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == 1 then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel></Ability><Ability><Name>Flame Shock</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>8050</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>sFS = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 73683)

if IsSpellInRange(&amp;quot;Flame Shock&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == 1 and sFS ~= nil then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel></Ability><Ability><Name>Lightning Bolt (Maelstrom)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>403</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,hasMaelstrom = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 53817)
if hasMaelstrom == 5 then
if IsSpellInRange(&amp;quot;Lightning Bolt&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == 1 then
return true
else
return false
end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel></Ability><Ability><Name>chain lightning (Maelstrom)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>421</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,hasMaelstrom = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 53817)
if hasMaelstrom == 5 then
return true
else
return false
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel></Ability><Ability><Name>Fire Nova</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1535</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>sFn = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 8050)

if IsSpellInRange(&amp;quot;Fire Nova&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == 1 and sFn ~= nil then	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel></Ability><Ability><Name>MagmaTorem</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>8190</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local hasMagma = GetTotemTimeLeft(1)
if hasMagma == 0 then
return true
else
if hasMagma &amp;lt; 3 then
return true
end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel></Ability><Ability><Name>aoeFlame Shock</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>8050</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local FlameShockDebuff, _, _, _, _, _, FlameShockExpireTime = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 8050)

if FlameShockDebuff ~= nil then
FlameShockTime = FlameShockExpireTime - GetTime()
if FlameShockTime &amp;lt; .2 then
return true
end
else
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel></Ability><Ability><Name>flametoungue</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>8024</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,hasFlametongue = GetWeaponEnchantInfo()

if hasFlametongue ~= nil then
return false
else
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel></Ability><Ability><Name>windfury</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>8232</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local hasWindfury = GetWeaponEnchantInfo()

if hasWindfury ~= nil then
return false
else
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel></Ability><Ability><Name>lightning shield</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>324</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,ls = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 324)

if ls == nil then
return true
else
return false
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel></Ability><Ability><Name>Greater Healing wave (Maelstrom)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>77472</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth(targettoheal) / UnitHealthMax(targettoheal)
local _,_,_,hasMaelstrom = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 53817)

if mytarget &amp;lt; 80 
and hasMaelstrom == 5
then CastSpellByID(77472,targettoheal) end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel></Ability><Ability><Name>Shamanistic rage</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>30823</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local self = 100 * UnitHealth&amp;quot;player&amp;quot; / UnitHealthMax&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;

if self &amp;lt;= 95 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel></Ability><Ability><Name>Wolves</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>51533</SpellID><Actions>/startattack|/use blood fury|/use 13</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel></Ability><Ability><Name>Tremor</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>8143</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>a = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 5782) --Fear
b = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 8122) --Psychic Scream
c = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 6358) --Seduction
d = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 5484) --Howl of terror
e = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 5246) --Intimidating shout

if a ~= nil or b ~= nil or c ~= nil or d ~= nil or e ~= nil then
	return true
else 
	return false
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel></Ability><Ability><Name>Purge</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>370</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>a = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 54428) --Plea
b = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 6346) --Fear Ward
c = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 17) --PWD:S
d = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 89485) --Inner Focus
e = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 10060) --Power Infusion
f = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 16188) --NS
g = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 29166) --Innervate
h = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 16689) --Nature&amp;apos;s Grasp
i = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 16974) --PredSwift
j = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 17116) --NSDruid
k = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 1022) --BoP
l = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 1044) --Freedom
m = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 31884) --Avenging Wrath
n = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 12472) --Icy Veins
o = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 11426) --IceBarrier
p = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 543) --MageWard		
q = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 1463) --ManaShield
r = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 12357) --Impact


if a ~= nil or b ~= nil or c ~= nil or d ~= nil or e ~= nil or f ~= nil or g ~= nil or h ~= nil or i ~= nil or j ~= nil or k ~= nil or l ~= nil or m ~= nil or n ~= nil or o ~= nil or p ~= nil or q ~= nil or r ~= nil then
	if IsSpellInRange(&amp;quot;Purge&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == 1 then
		return true
	else
		return false
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel></Ability><Ability><Name>Grounding</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>8177</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local hasGrounding = GetTotemTimeLeft(4)
Ground = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 8178) --Grounding totem effect

if Ground == nil then
	return true
end
if hasGrounding == 0 then
	return true
else
	if hasGrounding &amp;lt; 3 then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel></Ability><Ability><Name>Totems</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>66842</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local a = GetTotemTimeLeft(1)
local b = GetTotemTimeLeft(2)
local c = GetTotemTimeLeft(3)
local d = GetTotemTimeLeft(4)

if a == 0 then
	if b == 0 then
		return true
	end
end

if a == 0 then
	if c == 0 then
		return true
	end
end

if a == 0 then
	if d == 0 then
		return true
	end
end

if b == 0 then
	if c == 0 then
		return true
	end
end

if b == 0 then
	if d == 0 then
		return true
	end
end

if c == 0 then
	if d == 0 then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel></Ability><Ability><Name>stoneclaw totem</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5730</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local self = 100 * UnitHealth&amp;quot;player&amp;quot; / UnitHealthMax&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;

if self &amp;lt;= 60 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel></Ability><Ability><Name>Frost Shock</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>8056</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>if IsSpellInRange(&amp;quot;Frost Shock&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == 1 then	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>300</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel></Ability><Ability><Name>Enemy divine</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>bDS = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 642) --Divine Shield
bIB = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 45438) --Ice Block
bCL = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 33786) --Cyclone
		
if bDS ~= nil or bIB ~= nil or bCL ~= nil then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel></Ability><Ability><Name>Earthbind</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>2484</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>a = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 45524) --Chains of ice
b = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 2974) --Wing clip
c = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 13809) --Ice trap
d = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 5116) --Concussive shot
e = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 16979) --feral charge
f = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 116) --Frostbolt
g = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 120) --Cone of cold
h = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 11113) --Blast wave
i = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 31589) --Slow
j = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 15407) --mindflay
k = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 3776) --Crippeling poison
l = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 26679) --Deadly throw
m = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 8056) --Frost shock
n = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 2484) --Earthbind totem
p = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 1715) --Hamstring		
q = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 12323) --Piercing howl
r = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 48483) --Infected wounds
u = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 7321) --Chilled

if a ~= nil or b ~= nil or c ~= nil or d ~= nil or e ~= nil or f ~= nil or g ~= nil or h ~= nil or i ~= nil or j ~= nil or k ~= nil or l ~= nil or m ~= nil or n ~= nil or p ~= nil or q ~= nil or r ~= nil or u ~= nil then
	return true
else
	return false
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel></Ability><Ability><Name>Hex</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>51514</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local _,_,_,hasMaelstrom = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 53817)
local focus = UnitExists(&amp;quot;focus&amp;quot;)
bDS = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;focus&amp;quot;, 642) --Divine Shield
bIB = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;focus&amp;quot;, 45438) --Ice Block
bCL = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;focus&amp;quot;, 33786) --Cyclone
		
if focus ~= nil then
	if bDS == nil and bIB == nil and bCL == nil then
		if hasMaelstrom == 5 then
			if IsSpellInRange(&amp;quot;Hex&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;focus&amp;quot;) == 1 then
				return true
			else
				return false
			end
		end
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Focus</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel></Ability><Ability><Name>Tremor totem</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>8143</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 5782) --Fear
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
	pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 8122) --Psychic Scream
end
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
	pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 6358) --Seduction
end
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
	pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 5484) --Howl of terror
end
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
	pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 5246) --Intimidating shout
end

if pvpdebuffCheck ~= nil then
	if (expire - GetTime()) &amp;gt;= 4 then
		return true
	else
		return false
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel></Ability><Ability><Name>Frostbrand</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>8033</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local hasFrostbrand = GetWeaponEnchantInfo()

if hasFrostbrand ~= nil then
return false
else
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel></Ability><Ability><Name>Autoarget LowHP</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>if UnitExists(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) and UnitIsDead(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == nil and UnitCanCooperate(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
then targettoheal = &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;
elseif UnitExists(&amp;quot;mouseover&amp;quot;) and UnitIsDead(&amp;quot;mouseover&amp;quot;) == nil and UnitCanCooperate(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;mouseover&amp;quot;)
then targettoheal = &amp;quot;mouseover&amp;quot;
else 

targettoheal = &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;
local lowest = 100 * UnitHealth(targettoheal) / UnitHealthMax(targettoheal)
local group = &amp;quot;party&amp;quot;
local members = GetNumPartyMembers()
lowhpmembers = 0
allinrange = 1
missingfortitude = nil
missingshadow = nil

if GetNumRaidMembers() &amp;gt; 0 then
  group = &amp;quot;raid&amp;quot;
  members = GetNumRaidMembers()
end

for i = 1, members, 1 do
  local member = group..tostring(i)
  local memberhp = 100 * UnitHealth(member) / UnitHealthMax(member)
  if UnitInRange(member) == false then allinrange = nil end
  if UnitBuffID(member, 79105) == nil and UnitIsDead(member) == nil then missingfortitude = 1 end
  if UnitBuffID(member, 79107) == nil and UnitIsDead(member) == nil then missingshadow = 1 end
  if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == &amp;quot;TANK&amp;quot; then memberhp = memberhp - 5 end
  if UnitThreatSituation(member) == 3 then memberhp = memberhp - 5 end
  if memberhp &amp;lt; 95 and UnitInRange(member) then lowhpmembers = lowhpmembers +1 end
  if memberhp &amp;gt; 1  and memberhp &amp;lt; lowest and UnitInRange(member) then
    targettoheal = member
    lowest = memberhp
  end
end

end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel></Ability><Ability><Name>I Totems II</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>8177</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local a = GetTotemTimeLeft(1)
local b = GetTotemTimeLeft(2)
local c = GetTotemTimeLeft(3)
local d = GetTotemTimeLeft(4)

if d == 0
and a == 0 
then CastSpellByID(66842) end

if d == 0 
and b == 0 
then CastSpellByID(66842) end

if d == 0 
and c == 0 
then CastSpellByID(66842) end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel></Ability><Ability><Name>Purge U</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>370</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>r = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 21562) --Power Word: Fortitude
u = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 20217) --Blessing of Kings
v = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 1126) --Mift of the Wild
x = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 19740) --Blessing of Might
y = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 33076) --Prayer of Mending
z = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 1459) --Arcane briliance

if r ~= nil or u ~= nil or v ~= nil or x ~= nil or y ~= nil or z ~= nil then
	if IsSpellInRange(&amp;quot;Purge&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == 1 then
		return true
	else 
		return false
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel></Ability><Ability><Name>I Frost Shock</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>8056</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 8056) --Frost shock
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
	pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 38617) --Frostbrand
end

if pvpdebuffCheck ~= nil then
	if (expire - GetTime()) &amp;lt;= 4 then
		if IsSpellInRange(&amp;quot;Frost Shock&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == 1 then
			if IsSpellInRange(&amp;quot;Lava Lash&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == 0 then
				return true
			end
		end
	end
else
	if IsSpellInRange(&amp;quot;Frost Shock&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == 1 then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>300</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel></Ability><Ability><Name>Ghost</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>2645</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>Ghost = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 2645)

if Ghost == nil then
	if IsSpellInRange(&amp;quot;Lava Lash&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == 0 then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel></Ability><Ability><Name>Curses</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>51886</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>a = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 603) --Curse of exhastion
b = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 980) --Curse of exhastion
c = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 1490) --Curse of exhastion
d = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 1714) --Curse of exhastion
e = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 702) --Curse of exhastion
f = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 51514) --Curse of exhastion

if a ~= nil or b ~= nil or c ~= nil or d ~= nil or e ~= nil or f ~= nil then
	return true
else
	return false
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel></Ability><Ability><Name>I Curses</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>51886</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>a = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 18223) --Curse of exhastion

if a ~= nil then
	return true
else
	return false
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel></Ability><Ability><Name>Healing Surge</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>8004</SpellID><Actions>/use Spiritwalker&amp;apos;s Grace</Actions><Lua>local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth(targettoheal) / UnitHealthMax(targettoheal)

if mytarget &amp;lt; 95 then
	if IsLeftAltKeyDown() then 
		CastSpellByID(8004,targettoheal)
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel></Ability><Ability><Name>Strength of Earth</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>8075</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local hasStr = GetTotemTimeLeft(2)
if hasSearing == 0 then
return true
else
if hasStr &amp;lt; 3 then
return true
end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel></Ability><Ability><Name>WF</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>8512</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local hasWF = GetTotemTimeLeft(4)
Ground = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 8178) --Grounding totem effect

if Ground == nil then
	if hasWF == 0 then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel></Ability></SHAMAN>
```




Rotations



```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><SHAMAN><Rotation><RotationName>enhancement</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Tremor totem|Shamanistic rage|Hex|Autoarget LowHP|Greater Healing wave (Maelstrom)|I Totems II|Grounding|I Curses|stoneclaw totem|Healing Surge|Frostbrand|flametoungue|Totems|Enemy divine|Earthbind|Wolves|Purge|Lava Lash|Stormstrike|I Frost Shock|Unleash Elements|Flame Shock|Earth Shock|Lightning Bolt (Maelstrom)|Ghost|Searing Totem|Strength of Earth|lightning shield|Purge U|Curses|WF</RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>enhanc aoe</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>aoeFlame Shock|windfury|flametoungue|lightning shield|Blood Fury|Searing Totem|Fire Nova|chain lightning (Maelstrom)|Stormstrike|Lava Lash|Unleash Elements|Earth Shock</RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>a</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>WF</RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>PvE Single Ehn</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Autoarget LowHP|Greater Healing wave (Maelstrom)|stoneclaw totem|windfury|Totems|I Totems II|Searing Totem|Wolves|Lava Lash|Unleash Elements|Flame Shock|Lightning Bolt (Maelstrom)|Stormstrike|Earth Shock|lightning shield|Shamanistic rage|Fire Nova</RotationList></Rotation></SHAMAN>
```

----------


## Cookie799

We got all Rogue profiles ?? PVP ?

----------


## aylak

Feral pvp with Predatory Instincts
why does not focus on cyclone?
What's wrong?

Please help me



```
local _, _, _, PS = UnitBuffID("player", 69369)
local inRange = IsSpellInRange("Cyclone", "focus")

if PS ~= nil and inRange == 1 then
	return true
else
	return false
end
```

----------


## Wopak

Ok, so i dont use PQR myself, but something else. Maybe you need to do like this ?

This code interrupt a cast at or above 75% on your target.
local castStartTime = (select(5,UnitCastingInfo("target"))/1000)
local castEndTime = (select(6,UnitCastingInfo("target"))/1000)
local castTotalTime = castEndTime - castStartTime
local castDurationTime = ( GetTime() - castStartTime )
local percentDone = ( (castDurationTime / castTotalTime) * 100 )
if percentDone >= 75 then CastSpellByName("Wind Shear")

This code interrupt a cast at or above 75% on your focus.
local castStartTime = (select(5,UnitCastingInfo("focus"))/1000)
local castEndTime = (select(6,UnitCastingInfo("focus"))/1000)
local castTotalTime = castEndTime - castStartTime
local castDurationTime = ( GetTime() - castStartTime )
local percentDone = ( (castDurationTime / castTotalTime) * 100 )
if percentDone >= 75 then CastSpellByName("Wind Shear", "focus")




> ok, so many people have requested this now, so here it is.
> 
> Before you make any comment about**: This could have been done smoother and so on. This code is made for the sole purpuse of readability for people with little or no programming experience.
> 
> This code interrupt a cast at or above 75% on your target.
> castStartTime = (select(5,UnitCastingInfo("target"))/1000)
> castEndTime = (select(6,UnitCastingInfo("target"))/1000)
> castTotalTime = castEndTime - castStartTime
> castDurationTime = ( GetTime() - castStartTime )
> ...

----------


## GRB

> Feral pvp with Predatory Instincts
> why does not focus on cyclone?
> What's wrong?
> 
> Please help me
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Thats my code of cyclone and its working, but still need a check on line out of sight, for working better! But it works. u just need to be closer to the focus!

----------


## aylak

> Thats my code of cyclone and its working, but still need a check on line out of sight, for working better! But it works. u just need to be closer to the focus!




understand many thanks dear

----------


## Mihir

. .

----------


## Luciferozzy

what does this code below mean?

if tostring(select(2,GetSpellCooldown(40 :Cool: )) == "20"

is it if there is 20 sec left on the cd or 20 sec after its cd or what ? please help

----------


## Ralphiuss

No one is really coding anymore are they?

How do I learn to code for this bot?

----------


## Kaolla

> No one is really coding anymore are they?
> 
> How do I learn to code for this bot?


I think plenty of people are still interested in writing profiles. There's just not much to do unless there are suggestions. It's easy to write a profile that follows SimCraft's action priority list. It's writing other things, like PvP-specific code, that we need direction and experience with.

If you're interested in learning how to write a profile, I'd honestly just open up someone else's and start examining it. Look up the functions at WoWProgramming if you're having trouble understanding the syntax.

----------


## Cookie799

rogue profiles ????

----------


## amustrami

Cookie...learn to search!

----------


## Luckycharm

@sheuron 
Who´s rotation did u post link @page 107?
Can anyone plz re-add boomkin profil or link, it´s says deleted when i try DL it, ty

Keep up the good work profilwriters and Xelper you are doing a great job! +rep

----------


## R4g4t0kk

> and "end" at the end
> 
> so
> 
> This code interrupt a cast at or above 75% on your target.
> 
> 
> ```
> castStartTime = (select(5,UnitCastingInfo("target"))/1000)
> ...



Message: [string " function pqrFunc0() castStartTime = (selec..."]:1: attempt to perform arithmetic on a nil value
Time: 11/14/11 13:36:04
Count: 227
Stack: [string " function pqrFunc0() castStartTime = (selec..."]:1: in function `?'
[string "..."]:239: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "..."]:154: in function `PQR_CastNext'
[string "..."]:143: in function `PQR_ExecuteBot'
[string "..."]:40: in function <[string "..."]:23>

Locals: (*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = 5
(*temporary) = <function> defined =[C]:-1
(*temporary) = "target"
(*temporary) = "attempt to perform arithmetic on a nil value"

----------


## Cookie799

Any Assassination Rogue or any rogue at all here??

----------


## SprayPlaster

> @sheuron 
> Who´s rotation did u post link @page 107?
> Can anyone plz re-add boomkin profil or link, it´s says deleted when i try DL it, ty
> 
> Keep up the good work profilwriters and Xelper you are doing a great job! +rep


Found this druid.zip posted in July. The basics are there but you gonna have to tweak them for maximum dps/personal needs. 

I modified mine so it also casts DoTs on my focus, and the program only takes care of IS, MF/SF and starsurge. So I have to spam Starfire and Wrath manually. I can't think of an elegant way of making the program predict solar/lunar eclipse due to the lag in the game before it registers if you're in an eclipse or not, i.e. PQR will still cast a 1-2 starfires when you reach solar and vice versa. One way I tried to solve this was to make it only cast wrath at >-78 energy and the direction is going towards lunar and starfire at <81 energy with the direction towards solar. Works well most of the time especially on stand still fights, but when you somehow get to -99<x<-90 or 82<x<99 energy, the rotation will stop. So in the end I just settle with the bot handling the DoT's, starfall (used manually if there's add phase), force of nature and starsurges while I manually spam wrath/starfire. 

Would appreciate it if anyone who knows even the slightest bit of programming to help with the wrath/starfire issue haha.

----------


## Luckycharm

My programming skills = very low that´s why i Donate for others to help.  :Smile: 

There must be a Moonkin profile with max dps, PVE,AOE , PVP around ??! Plz share or maybe some profil writer willing to take this challenge??

----------


## Cookie799

Rogue profiles plzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## Demliz

can someone please make a shaman rotation that will go into ghost wolf direclty when not in combat?

or post a site where i can find spellids, ty in advance!

----------


## Kaolla

> Rogue profiles plzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Cookie, there are several throughout the thread. Please use the search function.

---------- Post added at 02:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:26 AM ----------




> can someone please make a shaman rotation that will go into ghost wolf direclty when not in combat?
> 
> or post a site where i can find spellids, ty in advance!


Demliz, it's best to simply use WoWhead. Look up the ability you're trying to use (in this case Ghost Wolf) and take note of the URL.

http://www.wowhead.com/spell=*2645*

Your spell ID is the bold value after the equal sign.

----------


## Demliz

> Cookie, there are several throughout the thread. Please use the search function.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:26 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Demliz, it's best to simply use WoWhead. Look up the ability you're trying to use (in this case Ghost Wolf) and take note of the URL.
> 
> http://www.wowhead.com/spell=*2645*
> ...


Thanks, but i already figured it out, now i just have to find some place to find wow api commands for incombat outcombat, to make it transform the ghost wolf everytime out of combat, feel free to help me out mate.

Thanks! (again)

----------


## Cookie799

> Cookie, there are several throughout the thread. Please use the search function.


onlt the assianation one at 1st page nothing else comes up thats fully working

----------


## ShinyKnight

I've been using the feral druid profile featured on the front page; having never played a druid before, I had no idea how it would perform, but after using it for a day and a half now, I have to say that I think it's... pretty damn amazing, actually.

----------


## Master34

Possible to use it on Mac OSX Lion?

----------


## imdasandman

any eta xel for an update to PTR version 14995.. thanks man you are the best

btw with bubba's DK frost profile I am hitting upwards of 35k dps on Bale 10m HM  :Big Grin:  ilvl is 384

----------


## Blehbot

Is there a way to have the interrupt watch focus as well as the main target?

----------


## Kaolla

> Is there a way to have the interrupt watch focus as well as the main target?


You'll have to write a separate ability for your interrupt with the target set as Focus, using information from the UnitCastingInfo API to trigger an interrupt. It would be nice if Xelper added an option for the default interrupt function to also kick your Focus, but this is the best we can do for now  :Smile: 

---------- Post added at 10:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 AM ----------




> Thanks, but i already figured it out, now i just have to find some place to find wow api commands for incombat outcombat, to make it transform the ghost wolf everytime out of combat, feel free to help me out mate.
> 
> Thanks! (again)


Your PM box is full, but give this a shot:


```
SpellID: 2645
Delay: 0
Target: Player

local inCombat = UnitAffectingCombat("player")

if inCombat ~= 1 then
    return true
end
```

Let me know if it works. I don't have a shaman, so I'm really just taking a stab in the dark here.  :Smile:

----------


## silentiger

I get the following error after clicking the link to "4.2 Balance Druid.schranz.rar" : "Invalid or Deleted File."

---------- Post added at 05:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:37 PM ----------

I am working on a boomkin rotation and need some help. I am trying to determine if the target has less than 3 stacks of Faerie Fire. Here is the code I am using, any help on why it doesn't work? Thanks in advance.


sFF = GetSpellInfo(770)
_, _, _, cFF, _, buffDuration, buffExpire = UnitDebuff("target", sFF, nil, "PLAYER")


if cFF < 3 then
return true 
end

----------


## phantom325

Crashing wow whenever I start the rotation up, any idea?

----------


## Ralphiuss

@Xelper Are you the only one who can get the offsets for us  :Smile:  

I hope you never quit the project lol.

----------


## Treed

anyway to make this work on 3.3.5?

----------


## Demliz

> ```
> SpellID: 2645
> Delay: 0
> Target: Player
> 
> local inCombat = UnitAffectingCombat("player")
> if inCombat ~= 1 then
>     return true[
> end
> ...


Thanks mate, i'll try it out when the offsets are updated mate! i wrote it simular, but it just flipped out,  :Smile:

----------


## R4g4t0kk

My PQR is still working fine, what is the problem?

----------


## kickmydog

> I'm using this profile but it does not seem to work. When I activate the rotation, nothing happens.


Works fine for me, are you enabling use out of combat?

Diesall, any chance that you could write a prospecting version of this?

----------


## thrylas

ETA on offsets for ptr 14995?

----------


## zeloch

anyone can create/post simple fire mage rotation?

----------


## Gorthok

I finally got time to start writing again after my big hard drive crash, I am almost done with the rotation and skills, right now my testing its doing about 2k dps then the profile that comes default on a 384 DK

----------


## Master34

If someone can done to be this bot to Mac user Osx Lion, i will donate for sure...

----------


## Gorthok

> If someone can done to be this bot to Mac user Osx Lion, i will donate for sure...


there is a program that lets you run pc things on a mac.


Google told me "how to run pc programs on a mac"
Running PC programs on a Mac without Windows | MacFixIt - CNET Reviews

----------


## Ragath

Hey guys I have a problem with figuring out some code I can use for Blood Tap in my Frost spec. The code below used to work for the previous version of PQR, but now in kind of a bind on how things work now (can't seem to figure it out).

Basically, what I'm mainly trying to do here is tracking the cooldown of my runes. If the cooldown is longer than 7 seconds, then Blood Tap will be used. I need to track both runes so I can expand my code into something more complicated.


```
local time1,dur1,d1=GetRuneCooldown(1)
local time2,dur2,d2=GetRuneCooldown(2)

if d1 == false and d2 == false then
   time1 = time1 + dur1 - GetTime()
   if time1 > 7 then
      return true
   end
end
```

Thanks in advance.

----------


## diesall

> Hey guys I have a problem with figuring out some code I can use for Blood Tap in my Frost spec. The code below used to work for the previous version of PQR, but now in kind of a bind on how things work now (can't seem to figure it out).
> 
> Basically, what I'm mainly trying to do here is tracking the cooldown of my runes. If the cooldown is longer than 7 seconds, then Blood Tap will be used. I need to track both runes so I can expand my code into something more complicated.
> 
> 
> ```
> local time1,dur1,d1=GetRuneCooldown(1)
> local time2,dur2,d2=GetRuneCooldown(2)
> 
> ...


ive simmed it over 50k iterations, tweaked and refined my rotations, 2 seconds is your sweet spot, my frost rotations Bloodtap code looks like this:



```
local PC = UnitAffectingCombat("player")
local EC = UnitAffectingCombat("target")
-- local EC = true
local time1,dur1,d1=GetRuneCooldown(1)
local time2,dur2,d2=GetRuneCooldown(2)

if PC and EC then
   if not d1 or not d1 and not d2 then
      if time1 + dur1 - GetTime() > 2 then
         return true
      end
   elseif not d2 then
      if time2 + dur2 - GetTime() > 2 then
         return true
      end
   end
end
```

uncomment "local EC = true" if you are testing your rotation on a Dummy, due to the nature of frosts RnG frost rotations need to be iterated over atleast 10k times for a tolerable error margin

----------


## Ralphiuss

@diesall

You have a Frost DK profile you've made? 

Is that available to the public?

----------


## diesall

> @diesall
> 
> You have a Frost DK profile you've made? 
> 
> Is that available to the public?


ill try to document and release them in the near future

----------


## Cookie799

i looking for some rogue profiles in this thread 182 pages long .........and nothing has come up either deleted or errors come up the only one is the assassination one as i looking for the sub one # :Smile: 

this thread has gone tits up can not find anything anywhere can some one please organize this or even at least update this as this is great and would be a shame for it to go downhill

----------


## Kinky

I'm back! Finally got my net installed earlier today and activated a few minutes before this post.  :Smile: 
I've fully update my Shadow profile for the new version and re-written a few abilities to give any user a bit more availability in mana return on a few encounters.

Also fully fixed mouseover and focus-target dotting!

Mentally - Shadowpriest Profile (4.2.2)

I've also updated the post linked on the frontpage!

----------


## vorn10

anybody can help me solve problem with lb on focus? i took code from old profile. it casting lb on focus player but only when iam targeting someone.


```
local friend = UnitIsFriend("player","focus")
local _,_,_,LB,_,_,LBt = UnitBuffID("focus", 33763)


if LB == nil then
  return true
end


if LB ~= nil and LB < 3 then
  return true
end


if friend ~= nil and LB ~= nil and LBt - GetTime() < 2 then
  return true
end
```

ehhh nvm iam suck, gave up with resto druid profile, nothing not working with customtarget :S

----------


## retoxed

When will there come offsets for the new ptr?

----------


## SprayPlaster

> I'm back! Finally got my net installed earlier today and activated a few minutes before this post. 
> I've fully update my Shadow profile for the new version and re-written a few abilities to give any user a bit more availability in mana return on a few encounters.
> 
> Also fully fixed mouseover and focus-target dotting!
> 
> Mentally - Shadowpriest Profile (4.2.2)
> 
> I've also updated the post linked on the frontpage!


Yay, welcome back ^^. Any news about the disc priest profile? =p

----------


## VIPGuild

how do I find the offsets for the new ptr?

----------


## Ralphiuss

The new PTR off sets haven't been released yet. 

If I'm correct only Xelper can do that. And I haven't seen him post in sometime. 

If he decides to drop off the face of the Earth...Will this project drop off with him?

----------


## ~Unknown~

Just wanted to report a bug I encountered. I don't know if it has been reported because I'm not going to look through 100 pages, but whenever I edit certain abilities and then save it, the Ability editor will refresh and create two duplicates of the ability just edited and not save any changes to said abilities. The only fix is to delete both of them and create it again. A screen shot below shows the two "raise dead" spells it created.


Also, just a small thing is that the syntax highlighter freaks out if you copy paste things to the editor. (mass highlighting or none at all)

----------


## Kinky

@SprayPlaster: Thank you! Working on updating the profile as we speak!

----------


## sheuron

> Just wanted to report a bug I encountered. I don't know if it has been reported because I'm not going to look through 100 pages, but whenever I edit certain abilities and then save it, the Ability editor will refresh and create two duplicates of the ability just edited and not save any changes to said abilities. The only fix is to delete both of them and create it again. A screen shot below shows the two "raise dead" spells it created.
> 
> 
> Also, just a small thing is that the syntax highlighter freaks out if you copy paste things to the editor. (mass highlighting or none at all)


Ye, its annoying, the way to deal with it is

1. Save your duplicated ability with another name, example "Raise dead copy"
2. Delete your duplicated abilitie
3. Save your copy with original name
4. Delete copy

----------


## ~Unknown~

> Ye, its annoying, the way to deal with it is
> 
> 1. Save your duplicated ability with another name, example "Raise dead copy"
> 2. Delete your duplicated abilitie
> 3. Save your copy with original name
> 4. Delete copy


Ah yea that seems to work such that I don't have to clear out the whole text and rewrite it. Thanks for the tip.

----------


## diesall

> Ah yea that seems to work such that I don't have to clear out the whole text and rewrite it. Thanks for the tip.


best to use a third party code editor when creating more complex conditionals, makes it easier to read as well, hate the massive tabs pqr uses, if you use ultraedit, i have a wordfile ive tailored to wow lua scripting, 

as well as standard LUA code coloring/completion it includes all WOWapi commands as of 4.2, code folding, automatic code indentation and a few custom regular expressions for listing/sorting functions,classes , objects , variables etc...

----------


## Pumpurum

> I'm back! Finally got my net installed earlier today and activated a few minutes before this post. 
> I've fully update my Shadow profile for the new version and re-written a few abilities to give any user a bit more availability in mana return on a few encounters.
> 
> Also fully fixed mouseover and focus-target dotting!
> 
> Mentally - Shadowpriest Profile (4.2.2)
> 
> I've also updated the post linked on the frontpage!


Thank you for the new profile, but it will only work on EN clients. I am rewrote for RU clients. (change names skills and auras in Russian), nothing else is changed.

Another small question, is it possible to check for a race to use Arcane Torrent, and also add other racial abilities? Now simply exclude from its rotation skill Arcane Torrent

Sorry for my bad English.

----------


## retoxed

What class/spec does most dps at the PTR?

----------


## TiefBlau

I know it's sometimes easier just to write ability names than look up IDs, but if you want your profiles to be used by a larger audience it's worth sticking to IDs or the English returns when it gives you the option. It's probably better than having people re-releasing your scripts for other languages, especially if they're just going to have to do it again when you update it.




> Thank you for the new profile, but it will only work on EN clients. I am rewrote for RU clients. (change names skills and auras in Russian), nothing else is changed.
> 
> Another small question, is it possible to check for a race to use Arcane Torrent, and also add other racial abilities? Now simply exclude from its rotation skill Arcane Torrent
> 
> Sorry for my bad English.


Attachments rarely get approved here so you might want to host it elsewhere. 

You can check for races with UnitRace("player"), and can use the second return value raceEn to keep it universal.

----------


## kickmydog

Sheuron,

I've been using your Arcane profile for a while and I have a couple comments.

1. Sometimes when the stars align it will cast evocate right after popping mana gems, arcane power and trinket. This is a complete waste of the mana gem.
2. Sometimes when the mob is almost dead it will stop and evocate, even though continuing the burn will dispatch the mob you are targeting.
3. When moving, it should cast Arcane Barrage if i have no stacks of arcane blast.

----------


## Deva

@diesall - I'd love to use your LUA addition to UltraEdit, if you wouldn't mind sharing that.

Also a question for... pretty much anyone, is it possible to get the minimum, average, or max value for damage or healing done by a spell?

----------


## Sheepmoon

Made a quick disc pve profile. Basically combined the existing pvp disc (can't remember who made it) and Sheuron pve holy profiles and tweaked them a bit.

I don't play disc pve normally but i went in pvp disc spec and pve shadow gear and did a few zandalaris and raids and it seems to work fine. Could use some more sophisticated logic and some tweaking but its good enough for now.

Disc PVE

----------


## onya

> @diesall - I'd love to use your LUA addition to UltraEdit, if you wouldn't mind sharing that.
> 
> Also a question for... pretty much anyone, is it possible to get the minimum, average, or max value for damage or healing done by a spell?


there's an addon called drdamage that shows this might be a good place to start

----------


## Shaela

> Made a quick disc pve profile. Basically combined the existing pvp disc (can't remember who made it) and Sheuron pve holy profiles and tweaked them a bit.
> 
> I don't play disc pve normally but i went in pvp disc spec and pve shadow gear and did a few zandalaris and raids and it seems to work fine. Could use some more sophisticated logic and some tweaking but its good enough for now.
> 
> Disc PVE


Awesome! I have tried to do this myself, but wasn't having much success. My raid has been bugging me to switch to disc, but I keep putting them off because Sheuron's holy profile is so amazing and I do really well with it (2-healing a 10m, we're 3/7 hm, not shabby for an alt). I will be trying this out, tyvm.

---------- Post added at 06:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:12 PM ----------

Working on my druid, and trying to tweak some things with the profiles I have (pp is the name on them). I've been leveling as kitty/resto. Anyway, trying to add some quality of life things.

This works really well, I borrowed it from Mentally's shadow priest profile ability for Shadow Form - It changes me to kitty form automatically when I get into combat:



```
local learned = GetSpellBookItemInfo("Cat Form")

if learned == nil then return false else
	if UnitBuffID("player",768) ~= nil then return false else return true end
end
```

Now, what I am trying to do is create an ability that will change me to the proper travel form (flying/ground/swim) based on my location, and if I am moving for more than say a few yards. If someone could help me write that, I'd much appreciate it! (I'm thinking of when I'm questing, it'll auto change my travel form in between mob killing, etc)

----------


## schranzDE

code for the 7%Exp&Rep Buff from the 7th WoW Anniversary



```
<Ability><Name>WoW7th</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions>/use Celebration Package</Actions><Lua>W7A = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 100951) 
		
if W7A == nil then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability>
```

/wave and have fun

----------


## Ralphiuss

Another release candidate hit the PTR.

If we got the off sets for that? Would that translate to live?

----------


## sheuron

> Sheuron,
> 
> I've been using your Arcane profile for a while and I have a couple comments.
> 
> 1. Sometimes when the stars align it will cast evocate right after popping mana gems, arcane power and trinket. This is a complete waste of the mana gem.
> 2. Sometimes when the mob is almost dead it will stop and evocate, even though continuing the burn will dispatch the mob you are targeting.
> 3. When moving, it should cast Arcane Barrage if i have no stacks of arcane blast.


Only agree about the first point, should add a check to use cooldowns when mana is above 80%.
About evocation when mob is almost dead, "almost dead" is relative, the number of hp left on current target mob cant be used to evaluate the fight situtation.
When moving i manually cast some spells depending of fight situation: barrage, orb, ward, mana shield, etc...

----------


## aylak

One could explain how I can use offsets for ptr? a tutorial would be very nice

----------


## Kinky

@Pumpurum: I'm fixing that in my next update. Still working on a smart check for Archangel so I'll push it with that.
my own Disc PvE profile is almost finished as well!

----------


## La_MueRTe

I play wow in linux, and I would like to use this program in linux, you could make it work somehow?
Sorry my bad English

----------


## SilentWarrior

Finding anything in here is next to impossible. Anyone have a working druid resto profile?

----------


## Cookie799

> Finding anything in here is next to impossible.



I been saying this for weeks now .................

----------


## retoxed

> I been saying this for weeks now .................


page 177 or 178 (mby 176) have a little gathering of profiles for most classes.

----------


## Kaolla

> page 177 or 178 (mby 176) have a little gathering of profiles for most classes.


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2146822 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

----------


## SilentWarrior

> Ok im releasing this one since testers gave theyr positive feedback.
> 
> *FERAL PVP*
> and
> *FERAL PVP (ARENA)*
> 
> This is only usable for bg's, duels and arena, if you try to dps any heroic or raid with this your dps will fail big time.
> Altho testers say it was good enough, i will keep improving it.
> Actual 2v2 rating is: 2k
> ...


Link is broken.

----------


## kickmydog

> I been saying this for weeks now .................


Instead of bitching about it, spend some time and gather the profiles up in a post. So many people on this board just sit around moaning about stuff and don't contribute themselves.

----------


## cassrgs

Hello

Im trying to adapt some codes in order to make my dk cast death strike first whenever Dark Succor buff its up but if the spell its on cooldown to cast the other stuff

In the example below I tried to change Icy Touch



```
local dbFrostFever, _, _, _, _, _, dbexpire = UnitDebuffID("target",55095, "player")
local DS = UnitBuff("player","Dark Succor")
local _,cooldown = GetSpellCooldown(49998)

if DS ~= nil then
	if cooldown == 0 then
	return false
	end
else
	if dbFrostFever ~= nil then
		RunMacroText("/startattack")		
		dbexpire =(dbexpire - GetTime())
		if dbexpire < 3 then
		return true
		end
	else
		return true
	end
end
```

What happens its that on the first time i change target it casts death strike, but when i move to a third target (with Death Strike on cooldown) it doesnt cast icy touch, it wait for death strike to be available.

Another point that i realized but havent ideia yet how to do it is that sometimes even if Death Strike its available i wont have runes up to use it.

Any clues from the experts to this newb? \o/
Thanks for any help

---------- Post added at 03:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:03 PM ----------

Oh well i got working now with the code below



```
local dbFrostFever, _, _, _, _, _, dbexpire = UnitDebuffID("target",55095, "player")
local DS = UnitBuff("player","Dark Succor")
local _,cooldown = GetSpellCooldown(49998)

if DS ~= nil and cooldown == 0 then
	return false
else
	if dbFrostFever ~= nil then
	RunMacroText("/startattack")		
	dbexpire =(dbexpire - GetTime())
		if dbexpire < 3 then
		return true
		end
	else
		return true
	end
end
```

For this to work Death Strike have to be after Icy touch and Plague Strike on the rotation

----------


## Cookie799

> Instead of bitching about it, spend some time and gather the profiles up in a post. So many people on this board just sit around moaning about stuff and don't contribute themselves.


Go on then ................. and yeh lets gather everything up and put it in another post in this 184 page thread instead of just updating the 1st page or having one that just has the posts of the profiles

when i been doing 12 to 16 hour days working the last thing i want to do is sit here when i get in from work for hours sorting out this 184 page thread

----------


## notap123

Can anyone point me in the right direction with setting up the interrupt bot for a focus target? Specifically I want to set Windshear to focus and possibly on a delay once it registers the cast. Thanks in advance!

-Jon

----------


## kickmydog

> Go on then ................. and yeh lets gather everything up and put it in another post in this 184 page thread instead of just updating the 1st page or having one that just has the posts of the profiles
> 
> when i been doing 12 to 16 hour days working the last thing i want to do is sit here when i get in from work for hours sorting out this 184 page thread


So stop bitching then. Most other people including myself work. It is not an excuse for laziness. As was stated before someone went to the trouble of arranging all the profiles on previous pages. I'm grateful for Xelper to making this application. I really do not think it is his responsibility to keep track of every single profile writers piece of work.

----------


## Cookie799

> So stop bitching then. Most other people including myself work. It is not an excuse for laziness. As was stated before someone went to the trouble of arranging all the profiles on previous pages. I'm grateful for Xelper to making this application. I really do not think it is his responsibility to keep track of every single profile writers piece of work.


Yes and if someone had access to this thread also then yes that would be great then the 1st page would always be updated

----------


## GRB

> Link is broken.


Look a few pages back!

----------


## Sheepmoon

> Yes and if someone had access to this thread also then yes that would be great then the 1st page would always be updated


What is it exactly that you are looking for that is so hard to find? Say you want a priest profile, click on "search thread" at the top and type in "priest" then you get every post discussing priest profiles.

Problem is the software author is not the one making all the profiles. Who do you think should be responsible to organise everything when this is a resource people are providing for free.

People spend hours making things like this using their spare time and provide it for free and you are too ungrateful to appreciate that. You say you don't have time to click search but you have time to come back here every few hours to argue and complain.

----------


## Master34

anyone have try to do a rogue and Warrior AOE rotation?

----------


## lostwalker

I just wanted to take a minute to thank everyone spending their free time making all these great profiles that I use everyday. And to thank Xhelper for making such a great program. I hope there is a plan to continue both the program and the profiles into MoP and beyond.

=)

----------


## Elokaynu

Based off of Mentally's Shadow Priest, tweaked it up abit.

A list below is what has been changed,modfied, added, or deleted. Words in *bold* are spells.

*Changes:*
Added a NonBoss PvE Rotation that doesnt use *Arch Angel*  and * Shadow Fiend*.

Removed *Vampiric Touch* mouseover from rotation.

Removed *Smite* from abilities, used more for levels 80-85.

Added *Mind Flay* to mouseover for slowing down adds that come from bosses.

Added *Shadow Word: Pain* to mouseover to apply with Mind Flay mouseover.

Modfied *Mind Blast (ORB)* made to where only cast when player has *3* instead of *1* Shadow Orb.

*Download Link:*
Elokaynu Shadow Priest Fix

Base of Rotation goes to Mentally, I juse learned PQRotation scripting and found some minor tweaks/fixes

----------


## masterdp

hi just wandering if there is a boomkin ability and rotation link.. if so can u direct me to the page 
thanks

----------


## marcmk2

Hey guys, I was thinking. How about we make New threads for each Class for profile discussion and posting? I'm just a really small fish so I don't want to go start them and get in trouble for it. But I think it would be a good idea, it will be easier to organise, easier to have good discussion on specific class profiles and easy to find updated profiles. Just a thought on how to organise it all. Or maybe all the profile developers can come together and post all of their profiles on a repo thingy like Bubba does, his profiles are really easy to find and update and stuff.

---------- Post added at 10:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:15 PM ----------

Also I just realised there is a subforum for Bot profiles WoW Bot Maps And Profiles Should be useful

----------


## Valma

Found a nasty bug just to let u all know:

If u set something in After Perform(LUA) window, for example TargetLastTarget and in abilities.xml u got some other abilities after initial one with AfterPerform then u will get the same AfterPerform for ALL(!!!) of theese abilities.

Oh,and BTW,this bug seems to be on load programside bug(so it is bugging when program trying to load abilities.xml it loads same afterperform string for all other abilities that is lower in xml than the first one with afterperform).U can see it easilly by setting afterperform to one of the abilities and then reopenning ability editor plus opening xml file manually.In ab editor u will get all lower abilities with the same afterperform as initial one and in xml u will see that afterperform is set ONLY for this ability and all other are blank.

OK,I figured the problem itself and how it could be softfixed while Xelper hardfixes it.The problem is in .xml parsing,when program founds first not blank afterperform it SAVES this string over nil one,so how it works:

We got 10 spells with afterperforms - blank blank blank 1 blank blank 2 3 blank blank - this is in our .xml
What we get in program - blank blank blank 1 1 1 2 3 1 1 - so it still loads different ones(tested and confirmed)

So how can we softfix it?We just need some dummy string in afterperform of our first ability, something that will do nothing but will not break other abilities blank afterperforms.Some simple api function that executes really fast and do nothing,any ideas?

My choise is GetTime().

----------


## smrdlja

Hm... bubba DK profile doesnt work with my lvl 61 DK. Any idea how to make it work?

----------


## Elokaynu

Making a boomkin PQ, Getting stuck with the lunars, Got it to cast the right spell on the lunars but when the lunar ends it goes to the first non Eclipse spell, any one know what the Solar/Lunar Energy spell id is?

----------


## Ralphiuss

Any word on getting the offsets for 4.3.0.15005? 

It seems this patch will drop next Tuesday. With out the offsets the bot will be rendered useless. 

I've tried my best to tech my self how to obtain them...so far no luck. Just seems this sort of stuff is over my head.

----------


## kiallak

> nope didn't
> 
> this something relatively new?
> 
> my understanding was as i explained it above, sorta had the same workings as the hpally shield..... however i heard the hpally shield changed, not the dk blood shield....... well a simple change in the coding will have him spam DS...... but i feel it needs to be smarter than a simple spam..... i'll think about it


@bu_ba_911

Just wondering if you had "thought about" this change yet  :Embarrassment: 

I've been reviewing the EJ guidance (here) and also the rotation as coded. For the life of me, I can't figure out how to get a better blood shield rolling. I guess, ideally, you should DS after a large amount of incoming damage in order to maximise the heal and therefore the shield, but this seems counter-intuitive to damage mitigation. To cover your earlier point about "mindless rune spamming", I've always been of the mindset that we should have 1 rune of each type on CD so runic empowerment can refresh them, so DS should also take this into account.

Unfortunately I don't think I can propose a solution, but hopefully should give some people that are brighter then me food for thought?

/Kia

----------


## Xelper

@Valma: Are you saying that if you switch to a different ability after editing one with an After Perform that the After Perform is loaded in the new ability? If so I will take a look at it.

----------


## peopeo29

Would any of you kind people know how to find necessary offsets for 4.0.6?

Appreciated.

----------


## Valma

> @Valma: Are you saying that if you switch to a different ability after editing one with an After Perform that the After Perform is loaded in the new ability? If so I will take a look at it.


Not this. It's a problem in loading abilities.xml,so if I edit ability and set smth in After Perform following by saving it,but I'm not closing ability editor window other abilities will be fine. BUT if I close edit window and reopen it all abilities that are BELOW the one with AfterPerform will have the same AfterPerform as first one(By below I mean below in .xml and not in ability editor window). Besides of this when this bug arrives executed rotations will act like this bugged abilities have AfterPerform,even while in .xml they are still blank.

Still abilities that have AfterPerform set to other values will have them unchanged.So only first AfterPerform that .xml parser encounters will be duplicated to all blank values.Seems like a little logic mistake when u load .xml in program.

----------


## durankan

how can i get the offsets needed for newer versions of the wow client by myself?

----------


## Kinky

> Based off of Mentally's Shadow Priest, tweaked it up abit.
> 
> A list below is what has been changed,modfied, added, or deleted. Words in *bold* are spells.
> 
> *Changes:*
> Added a NonBoss PvE Rotation that doesnt use *Arch Angel*  and * Shadow Fiend*.
> 
> Removed *Vampiric Touch* mouseover from rotation.
> 
> ...


This is something I can deffinetively add into my profile upon request. It's based on the high end-game raiding setting and with a few twists like VT on adds during Heroic Ragnaros and Rhyolith especially where you can go oom pretty fast if your not carefull. It adds up to some extent, especially according to my own parses.

I'm unsure though why you're gonna be using Mind Blast only when you've got 3 Shadow Orbs up as it's a very high DPS loss, Mind Blast being your only Nuke. I've tried it myself and sometimes gone almost 30 seconds without a single Mind Blast proc, which essentially is 5 Mind Blast losses, the DPS loss just isn't worth it, even though it makes your debuffs tick higher than usual (compared to <2 orbs). Smite was added in purely for low level characters as I tried to make sure that everyone could use my profiles at any level. (Hence why it stops being cast at level 10.)

SWP+MF mouseover is a pretty neat thing though!

----------


## imdasandman

> @bu_ba_911
> 
> Just wondering if you had "thought about" this change yet 
> 
> I've been reviewing the EJ guidance (here) and also the rotation as coded. For the life of me, I can't figure out how to get a better blood shield rolling. I guess, ideally, you should DS after a large amount of incoming damage in order to maximise the heal and therefore the shield, but this seems counter-intuitive to damage mitigation. To cover your earlier point about "mindless rune spamming", I've always been of the mindset that we should have 1 rune of each type on CD so runic empowerment can refresh them, so DS should also take this into account.
> 
> Unfortunately I don't think I can propose a solution, but hopefully should give some people that are brighter then me food for thought?
> 
> /Kia


The way you get large shields is to pop DS after you have taken a large hit and the heals have healed you back up to near full health before boss hits you again. This will leave little to no HP left for the DS to heal u to full and carryover to a shield.

But yea I have no idea how to code that logic


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk

----------


## outoforder

can anyone help? feral druid, i want to cast lifebloom x3 when pred swifnesss procs. i have it set up now so i use healing touch when pred swiftnesss procs, but ild like to healing touch and lb x3 on proc... just on myself not focus target

----------


## Xaos

It's thanks giving for us so i thought i would just post a thank you. I am a former mmoglider user and one of my favorite features was the kill button. I have scoured the internet looking for a replacement for months. this was the utillity i was lookin for. So Thank You Xelper for creating this amazing tool, and Thank You buba, kickmydog, mentally, and the rest of you who have written profiles that i have yet to use and will use. U guys keep up the excellent work.

----------


## diesall

guys i created a wiki page for PQrotation, anyone can edit it at the moment, if you authors/editors/etc..... of profiles want to start dumping your profiles there feel free to edit the wiki, i haven't had much experience with wiki editing it uses the same backend wowwiki does, i ripped the background from wowikki , its fully SEO'd (will search up in google)

knock your self and start editing it, ill try n edit the information in a more reabable and presentable fashion once people start linking things, any resources or information you find useful and on topic feel free to submit a page

PQRotation Wiki

---------- Post added at 06:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:52 AM ----------




> The way you get large shields is to pop DS after you have taken a large hit and the heals have healed you back up to near full health before boss hits you again. This will leave little to no HP left for the DS to heal u to full and carryover to a shield.
> 
> But yea I have no idea how to code that logic
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


you could code an empty ability at the start of the profile, that monitors your hp in the last (amount of preceding seconds deathstrike will capture HP loss), shouldn't be too hard using GetTime() and storing variables and checking against a HP loss threshold variable.

i don't bother tanking on my deathknight anymore ive loss interest in it as a tanking class since cataclysm, i use a raiding pve and pvp frost spec only, if i have time im sure i could code something up you can play around with and tweak to your liking, but spare time isn't a commodity i have a lot of lately, i try and help out when i can here and there.

----------


## Mihir

. .

----------


## amw

Is there any way of checking if a spell you cast successfully hit the target? I got pretty much a perfect feral dps pve script, but I'm unable to properly implement shredding based on the status of glyph of shred. Glyph of shred extends the duration of rip with 2 seconds on a successful shred, but it only can trigger 3x per rip. And most ferals aren't hitcapped, so missing a shred is a realistic option.

----------


## fmagretto

I created a Wiki page (Paladin Rotations - PQRotation Wiki) for my Ret pally rotation but I don't know where i should upload it. Should i make subpages and paste the abilities and rotation or should I put it up on like megaupload or somewhere and put links?

Also I tried to turn my page into a template but that action is limited to admins. I would suggest making a template something close to my ret page with a Description, Modifier Keys, Notes, and possible suggestion section or comment section (like the wiki built in one) and maybe a spot that lists version and last upload time but the first few things are key. If the wiki admin doesn't want to make it let me know and maybe you can grant the priv to me.

----------


## rages4calm

I noticed the Holy priest profile from Sheuron never stops healling when in combat even if target isn't taking damage it just spams away. Is that normal to overheal so much?

----------


## onya

> I created a Wiki page (Paladin Rotations - PQRotation Wiki) for my Ret pally rotation but I don't know where i should upload it. Should i make subpages and paste the abilities and rotation or should I put it up on like megaupload or somewhere and put links?
> 
> Also I tried to turn my page into a template but that action is limited to admins. I would suggest making a template something close to my ret page with a Description, Modifier Keys, Notes, and possible suggestion section or comment section (like the wiki built in one) and maybe a spot that lists version and last upload time but the first few things are key. If the wiki admin doesn't want to make it let me know and maybe you can grant the priv to me.


i'd go with a megaupload type thing it will make things easier for people.

----------


## peopeo29

I'm new to all this. But from what I've seen this looks exceptionally good. I'm too poor to play on retail server. I've tried to get this working on private 4.0.6 server and no luck so far. with version 1.0.12 and following config I get program to recognize player name but then it stops there. with later version i can't even get to see the player name. This is config. 


```
<Offsets>
	<CurrentWoWVersion>13623</CurrentWoWVersion>
	<WoWVersionOffset>0x9734A4</WoWVersionOffset>
	<PlayerName>0x8BF1E0</PlayerName>
	<GameState>0x99C69A</GameState>
	<isLoadingOrConnecting>0xA7D290</isLoadingOrConnecting>
	<GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0x995764</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>
	<ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObjAddress>0x95220</ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObjAddress>
	<Lua_DoStringAddress>0x3A2620</Lua_DoStringAddress>
	<Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x1C2250</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
	<ObjectManager_ClientConnection>0x8BF1A8</ObjectManager_ClientConnection>
	<ObjectManager_ObjectManager>0x462C</ObjectManager_ObjectManager>
	<ObjectManager_FirstObject>0xB4</ObjectManager_FirstObject>
	<ObjectManager_NextObject>0x3C</ObjectManager_NextObject>
	<ObjectManager_LocalGUID>0xB8</ObjectManager_LocalGUID>
	<PlayerNameStore_Ptr>0x89ACC0</PlayerNameStore_Ptr>
	<PlayerNameStore_MaskOffset>0x024</PlayerNameStore_MaskOffset>
	<PlayerNameStore_BaseOffset>0x01C</PlayerNameStore_BaseOffset>
	<PlayerNameStore_StringOffset>0x020</PlayerNameStore_StringOffset>
	<ObjectFieldGUID>0x0</ObjectFieldGUID>
</Offsets>
```

So if someone can check these values and advise of what might be wrong it would be very much appreciated. 

Regards

Peo

----------


## phantom325

> I created a Wiki page (Paladin Rotations - PQRotation Wiki) for my Ret pally rotation but I don't know where i should upload it. Should i make subpages and paste the abilities and rotation or should I put it up on like megaupload or somewhere and put links?
> 
> Also I tried to turn my page into a template but that action is limited to admins. I would suggest making a template something close to my ret page with a Description, Modifier Keys, Notes, and possible suggestion section or comment section (like the wiki built in one) and maybe a spot that lists version and last upload time but the first few things are key. If the wiki admin doesn't want to make it let me know and maybe you can grant the priv to me.


Just read the wiki page, sounds amazing, once you release it for download I'll +rep you and test it out.

----------


## Master34

> there is a program that lets you run pc things on a mac.
> 
> 
> Google told me "how to run pc programs on a mac"
> Running PC programs on a Mac without Windows | MacFixIt - CNET Reviews


NICE thx Gorthok!!! MAC USER: Install Bootcamp on your mac and install Windows 7... work perfectly for me!!

----------


## saga3180

Anyone get the new offsets yet???

----------


## fmagretto

Ok Ret Pally profile is uploaded and linked on the Wiki Paladin Rotations - PQRotation Wiki so go there and people start making pages for other classes/rotations. Please read the whole description and let me know if there is any questions. I may have forgot to upload the Trash profile without the cooldowns but if you don't know how to copy a rotation and take out the cooldowns then well you're on your own....

---------- Post added at 03:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:13 AM ----------

*Xelper if you could make patterns for the offsets that we need I could use the offset finde*r to locate them or let me know how to find them using IDA I would be happy to keep them updated. I am hoping when 4.3 drop these offsets are updated right away if not I can update when the offsets drop on the memory forum..

----------


## demolos

I have 0 knowledge in programming, but would it be possible for someone to make a program like this for SWToR? I've been playing it since yesterday and it's insanely good so i'm betting many of us will give it a try.

----------


## cokx

I think its possible  :Wink: 

I have another question. 
I wrote a MM-PVP script and it works flawless in BGs,...,... but not in Arena. It doesnt throw traps or uses aspect of the fox aso. WHY? It's so annoying... maybe someone could give me a favor and looks over the code
hunter.rar

its not completly finished yet.
left shift scatter mouseover
left control pause rotation
right shift throw traps (first snake, ice, fire)
right alt first scatter then throw freezing trap (<<< this bugs out in the arena)

please please please, someone take a look. im totally blinded by starring all the time at the code.

----------


## marcmk2

> Ok Ret Pally profile is uploaded and linked on the Wiki Paladin Rotations - PQRotation Wiki so go there and people start making pages for other classes/rotations. Please read the whole description and let me know if there is any questions. I may have forgot to upload the Trash profile without the cooldowns but if you don't know how to copy a rotation and take out the cooldowns then well you're on your own....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:13 AM ----------
> 
> *Xelper if you could make patterns for the offsets that we need I could use the offset finde*r to locate them or let me know how to find them using IDA I would be happy to keep them updated. I am hoping when 4.3 drop these offsets are updated right away if not I can update when the offsets drop on the memory forum..


Thanks this is amazing. I really love that you did this with the wiki! Very awesome indeed.

----------


## Xelper

Sorry all, I have been both on vacation and playing MW3 for the last two weeks... haven't really had time to look at this thread. 

The reason I havent been able to push out an update for PTR is because I don't have the time to dig through IDA. When Blizzard flags a build "Release" vs "Test" there is debug code added/removed from a couple of the functions that I use... making them a pain to find. I posted my instructions on how to find them in the test build... my suggestion would be to look at the current Release build that is live (14545) and compare it to the current Release build on PTR.. look at the functions in live then try to search for them in test (using sequence of bytes, etc.).


Don't worry, PQR should be updated day 1 of 4.3.

----------


## Ralphiuss

@Xelper when you say look for sequence of bytes. 

Do you mean something that might look like this 8B CB 8D 1C 08 50 ?

----------


## Xelper

yep, in IDA you can search based on a "Sequence of Bytes"

So find the functions in the current build, copy a set of bytes from that function that you think is unique enough that it wont find a million other functions... replacing any references to memory locations with wildcards (I think ??) and search for that same sequence of bytes and hope that nothing major has changed. You should know that you found the same function in the new version by comparing the flow of the function. You'll probably need at least a very basic understanding of ASM to do this.

If anyone has any better ways of finding the functions, I am all for hearing it. I am not so good at finding them.  :Wink: 

Oh and here are my notes for finding them in *TEST BUILDS ONLY* sorry if they are cryptic, they were just meant to be a reference for myself.. most of these will work for the release build but FrameScript__Execute and FrameScript__GetLocalizedText will not.



```
CheatEngine:
To find player name: (String)
Enter player's name into the Search, login to a new character and search for that chracter's name.


To find player class: (Byte : 2)
Enter player's class into the Search (number), switch to new character/class, search for that, rinse repeat until no others left.
            switch (myClass)
            {
                   
                case "1":
                    return "WARRIOR";


                case "2":
                    return "PALADIN";


                case "3":
                    return "HUNTER";


                case "4":
                    return "ROGUE";


                case "5":
                    return "PRIEST";


                case "6":
                    return "DEATHKNIGHT";


                case "7":
                    return "SHAMAN";


                case "8":
                    return "MAGE";


                case "9":
                    return "WARLOCK";


                case "11":
                    return "DRUID";


                default:
                    return "";
            }

MAGE -> HUNTER -> PALADIN -> PRIEST



To find WoW Version: (String)
Search for the WoW Version # 


IDA6:
GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus:
Search for string: GetCurrentKeyboardFocus, go to associated function... first mov esi, dword_VALUE. VALUE is the offset (+400000)


Lua_DoString: Search for byte sequence (6A 00 6A 00 51 2B C2 50  56) which is part of FrameScript_Execute in 14545/14809.
- Should be only one.
- arg_0 = ptr 8
- arg_4 = ptr 0ch
- arg_8 = ptr 10h
-Has reference to FrameScript.cpp

Lua_GetLocalized: Search for (55 8B EC 53 56 8B F1 8B 46 0C 8B 58 04  57 8B 38) which is part of FrameScript__GetLocalizedText in 14545/14809.
arg_0= dword ptr  8
arg_4= dword ptr  0Ch

GameState search for 55 8B EC 83 7D 08 00 56 8B F1
arg_0= dword ptr  8
arg_4= dword ptr  0Ch
It should be one of the first function it finds, you will see a reference like:

cmp     byte_VALUE, 0
VALUE is the offset +400000
```

----------


## jonutzzz

i hope the patch come this week i am sick of hc 6/7  :Smile:

----------


## Kinky

I've taken the liberty to flesh out the PQRotation wiki home page, along with creating the Priest Rotations category. I've also added partially the Holy Priest rotations and just finished the Shadow Priest Rotation category.

I should be updating the wiki page first from now on I recon, with a changelog of some kind.

----------


## cokx

I've found a minor "bug", i dont know if its really a bug.
the program is faster then wow itself.
so sometimes if it should use a proc spell, it uses it a mil second before the proc shows up and begans to cast it instead of using the proc for the instant

----------


## lostwalker

Looks like 4.3 will be out this week. Any chance that PQR will still work on Tuesday?

----------


## sheuron

Seem most rotations didnt changed, old profiles ll be usable  :Big Grin: 

However boss fights ll need special atention, like to stop dps on new BH boss blades phase

----------


## diesall

I Appreciate you guys starting to edit and maintain the wiki,

any of you who want admin rights and are well versed with wikia wiki's or want to help with maintenance, template/guideline implementation and making the information easier to access and digest please feel free to inbox me 

ive been following this thread since its inception, admin rights will be given based on that.

_if frequent posters to the PQR thread can include a link to the wiki in there signature, this will be greatly appreciated and hopefully cut down on useless posts in this thread._

---------- Post added at 12:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:15 PM ----------




> I've found a minor "bug", i dont know if its really a bug.
> the program is faster then wow itself.
> so sometimes if it should use a proc spell, it uses it a mil second before the proc shows up and begans to cast it instead of using the proc for the instant


are you sure the ability in question is checking for the buff, if the unitbuff api call finds the listed proc, then the client is already ready to consume the proc, you may find that its a standard cast ability of the same spell that's firing it, if so you may want to include an ability at the start of your rotation that cancels the cast if its 'x' amount of time through the cast and the proc buff is present.

----------


## imdasandman

> I've found a minor "bug", i dont know if its really a bug.
> the program is faster then wow itself.
> so sometimes if it should use a proc spell, it uses it a mil second before the proc shows up and begans to cast it instead of using the proc for the instant


set the ability check delay to about 20-50 ms slower than what your in-game latency is... that should fix that issue

----------


## trulygangster

@fmagretto wow good job on the ret pally rotation and the tweaks to it. it was about time for a lil more in depth logic and i personally tested it and was jittery like about to lmao at the other players posting recount talking about "nice job". Makes it a lil easier on us for raids ill say. keep it up.

----------


## Elokaynu

> This is something I can deffinetively add into my profile upon request. It's based on the high end-game raiding setting and with a few twists like VT on adds during Heroic Ragnaros and Rhyolith especially where you can go oom pretty fast if your not carefull. It adds up to some extent, especially according to my own parses.
> 
> I'm unsure though why you're gonna be using Mind Blast only when you've got 3 Shadow Orbs up as it's a very high DPS loss, Mind Blast being your only Nuke. I've tried it myself and sometimes gone almost 30 seconds without a single Mind Blast proc, which essentially is 5 Mind Blast losses, the DPS loss just isn't worth it, even though it makes your debuffs tick higher than usual (compared to <2 orbs). Smite was added in purely for low level characters as I tried to make sure that everyone could use my profiles at any level. (Hence why it stops being cast at level 10.)
> 
> SWP+MF mouseover is a pretty neat thing though!


Well I did find that using the 3 orb to mind blast actually gives higher dps. I recorded 2 Meters to test it, 1 orb only gives 10% to the damage delt to your mind blast as well as 10% periodic. Thus if you have 3 that is 30% mind blast damage + 30% periodic tick damage. So given the base of that say your Mind Blast normally crits for 50k. with 1 orb your only getting a 5000 damage imput giving you 55k damage Crit. Now if we have 3 orbs you get 65k Crit damage. That also applies to your 3 dots you put down. This is more for higher levels.

But yes I do see why, Shadow Priests are more like Fire Mages. More Procs higher the damage, but i've seen shadow priests Do this rotation 3 orbs then MB, over the 1orb then MB. IT all depends on your Orb proc.

Yeah the SWP+Mind Flay mouse over works good, was doing a heroic and found out it shouldnt cast Vamperic touch and all the dots to slow and kill, being as your not the only dps doing it, as shadow priests for adds like that are based for slowing as well as damage.


I did another test, to where the dispersion is hit, yours seemed to stay around 9.8k but got to the dispersion in roughly 1 and a half, (shitty gear on my priest) Then did with mine, stayed around 9.8k -10.1k but lasted 2 and a half till the dispersion. I recorded till dispersion because of the reset in the meter. Also I found the Shadowfiend being alittle bugged. It for some reason is going at the start, meaning the breif point of 100% mana for a few seconds so it renders it useless.

But as far as the 30 second thing, run 2 tests for 5 mintues each, see how it works out. Might be different then other tests.


*Fix for Shadowfiend:*


```
local learned = GetSpellBookItemInfo("Shadowfiend")
local mana = 100 * UnitPower("player") / UnitPowerMax("player")

if learned == nil then return false else
	if mana < 65 then return true end
end
```

Ran another with the fix. Yours does do higher dps but at the cost of time. did 10.1k in 2m and 14s. While mine did 9.8k sustained in 3m after the fix. So it all does really depends on your crit for MF for the proc. Bot saying that, neither got the second Shadowfiend off.

----------


## frII

*Xelper* it seems that Patch 4.3 gonna be live on US tommorow and on wensday on EU.Will u be able to update PRQ?It would be greate!

----------


## Xelper

Yes it will be updated, I already have most of the offsets already just need the patch to go live so I can test them.

----------


## frII

> Yes it will be updated, I already have most of the offsets already just need the patch to go live so I can test them.


Greate news!Thank you very much!

----------


## Ralphiuss

> Yes it will be updated, I already have most of the offsets already just need the patch to go live so I can test them.


Agreed! Great to hear. Got me worried there for a minute. 

Would be awesome to see a tut on how to obtain the offsets heh  :Smile:

----------


## Ralphiuss

@Bu_ba_911 Will you be updating the the Holy radiance for your holy profile by tomorrow? 

I actually haven't seen Bu_ba_911 post in sometime. 

So I was thinking on taking ONYA Resto chain heal code and changing it for Holy Radiance. Hope it works.

----------


## Gorthok

I should be releasing my rotation tomorrow  :Smile:

----------


## Ralphiuss

> I should be releasing my rotation tomorrow


For what class?

----------


## marcmk2

Hey guys, can someone tell me how to add a signature? I don't post very often because I don't have much to offer but I would like to put the Wiki url in my sig just to get the wiki more publicity.

----------


## Kinky

@ Everyone: Whoever ****ed up the Priest Rotations page and the "Main" PQR Page. I salute you. I spent some time re-wording and fleshing everything out. Thanks for wasting all that work.

@Elokaynu: Hm. I'm in full 391 on my Shadowpriest (Until I can get Dragonwrath next week) and I'm not really seeing the numbers your seeing! Usualy, I'm around 22-23k DPS on a regular training dummy, spamming for over 7 minutes. (As mentioned, gear has a lot to say on the performance of the profile.)

I'm working on optimizing a few features of the profile itself. like delaying Shadowfiend a little bit before actually sending it out. I can't really say that I've been outDPSed in any of our Heroic Firelands raids, nor Ragnaros Heroic (Where I'm at comfortable 31k DPS, staying around 32k raid-overall).

Even with Mind Blast proccing on any amount of orbs, I've found myself going as far as 30 seconds without proccing it once with 17% Mastery.
If you go with 1 to 3 Orbs, you'll find yourself using Mind Blast a lot less frequently than Normal as Mind Blast itself is our primary nuke. I think I've run over 100 sims on this already and it's especially true if you've got the 4pt12 bonus (which gives Mind Blast +25% damage to your main DPS target if you have your 3 debuffs running on it.) That's the idea behind using Mind Blast as early as possible. (You'll notice it evens out over the course of a fight unless you're VERY unlucky with Orbs).

The same really goes for Shadowfiend. It's a DPS loss not to use it. The mana return from it is just a bonus compared to the average DPS increase it gives to us. i'd post my calculations on this now, but I'm tired and not at home for the moment so I'll do it later. Nice to see people improving and testing out stuff though!

----------


## marcmk2

Ok I got it, turns out I didn't have permission.

----------


## diesall

> @ Everyone: Whoever ****ed up the Priest Rotations page and the "Main" PQR Page. I salute you. I spent some time re-wording and fleshing everything out. Thanks for wasting all that work.
> 
> @Elokaynu: Hm. I'm in full 391 on my Shadowpriest (Until I can get Dragonwrath next week) and I'm not really seeing the numbers your seeing! Usualy, I'm around 22-23k DPS on a regular training dummy, spamming for over 7 minutes. (As mentioned, gear has a lot to say on the performance of the profile.)
> 
> I'm working on optimizing a few features of the profile itself. like delaying Shadowfiend a little bit before actually sending it out. I can't really say that I've been outDPSed in any of our Heroic Firelands raids, nor Ragnaros Heroic (Where I'm at comfortable 31k DPS, staying around 32k raid-overall).
> 
> Even with Mind Blast proccing on any amount of orbs, I've found myself going as far as 30 seconds without proccing it once with 17% Mastery.
> If you go with 1 to 3 Orbs, you'll find yourself using Mind Blast a lot less frequently than Normal as Mind Blast itself is our primary nuke. I think I've run over 100 sims on this already and it's especially true if you've got the 4pt12 bonus (which gives Mind Blast +25% damage to your main DPS target if you have your 3 debuffs running on it.) That's the idea behind using Mind Blast as early as possible. (You'll notice it evens out over the course of a fight unless you're VERY unlucky with Orbs).
> 
> The same really goes for Shadowfiend. It's a DPS loss not to use it. The mana return from it is just a bonus compared to the average DPS increase it gives to us. i'd post my calculations on this now, but I'm tired and not at home for the moment so I'll do it later. Nice to see people improving and testing out stuff though!


not sure who ****ed with your post bro, but i rolled back the changes to the last edit done by you

----------


## Kinky

Thanks diesall. I wouldn't mind having permissions on there myself! I get bored at uni and home, you see. Between raids, random python/java apps and Dungeon Defenders, there's not much to do than Lurk here or on the wiki. :P

----------


## Xelper

Assuming that the 15005 that is on PTR is the same client as the one that will be pushed tomorrow, which it likely is... (subject to change)

Offsets for PTR 15005 and Live 15005: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/Offsets_15005.xml

I will be adding this to the .zip in the main post right now.

----------


## Elokaynu

@Mentality: Yeah that may be the case, i'll look more into it, im at 17% mastery as well, I believe yours was outitted for a End End game Shadow Priest with out the mana issues, so maybe by putting mine in there as a lower end would be helpful to others, cause with mine "average geared player" promises more as when using your without the high end gear it ooms way to fast.

----------


## diesall

> Thanks diesall. I wouldn't mind having permissions on there myself! I get bored at uni and home, you see. Between raids, random python/java apps and Dungeon Defenders, there's not much to do than Lurk here or on the wiki. :P


Done and Done my friend.

----------


## hakatuku123

used this for a very long time, it worked great until recently where it only lets me enter edit mode, and answers?

----------


## Xelper

> used this for a very long time, it worked great until recently where it only lets me enter edit mode, and answers?


Try downloading a new copy from the main post. If it is only showing edit mode you either do not have the offsets for that version of WoW or it is having issues reading from WoW's memory. Also try running as administrator.

----------


## collinetnick

I'd like to give thanks to the maker of this wonderful program.. Like before this upcoming patch i was pushing herioc rag pulling 28k with a 381 ilvl with no idea how to play my rogue. Thank you PQ rotation for this wonderful program. Altho.. I'v accidently tabbed rag before and facepulled him with it on, but aside from looking like a dork every now and then. It's been putting me ontop of recount meters in every raid i go in.

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

Hey just wanted to say thanks for all the work you put into this and keeping it up to date  :Smile: 

Also does anyone know of any shaman rotations?

----------


## Teryaki

Thanks for putting the updated version for tomorrows patch up so quickly! Hopefully it works from the get-go. Thanks for all your work.

----------


## chric

Thank you Xelper for your excellent work with this program and keeping it up to date.
Just a friendly reminder to all, that a little donation to Xelper is a great way to show appreciation for his work. There's a link to donate to him on his first post in this thread.

----------


## frII

Could somebody update an Enhancement shaman rotation,because it didnt work right on PTR.And I'm afraid it wont work on live.

----------


## expunge

> Could somebody update an Enhancement shaman rotation,because it didnt work right on PTR.And I'm afraid it wont work on live.


Instead of just saying it didn't work right, say what didn't work about it. Did it not work at all? Did it do somethings but not others? Were you up to date and have the latest version?

----------


## onya

Tested out my shaman healing profile in LFR, pleased with the way chain heal works as I hadn't tested it in a 20man. On another note, i've always had the ability check delay slider set to 20ms for 5mans and it was fine, this lagged me to shit. Setting it to a more reasonable 200ms solved that.

I'll upload it to the wiki over the next few days.

----------


## trulygangster

idk if anyone has done it yet but is there a good fire mage spec rotation yet?

----------


## Thesaint38

Need updated Offsets for 15005 also known as 4.3.0 if you tell me how to get them i can post for the whole forum

----------


## Blehbot

> Need updated Offsets for 15005 also known as 4.3.0 if you tell me how to get them i can post for the whole forum


Read the previous page where they were posted.

----------


## googlebee

Just download PQR from page 1 - Xelper just forgot to update the green text with the patch version - it works with 4.3 tho.

----------


## Thesaint38

> Just download PQR from page 1 - Xelper just forgot to update the green text with the patch version - it works with 4.3 tho.


thank you sorry been a long morning half asleep didnt notice it on the last page

----------


## Crunch140

> Tested out my shaman healing profile in LFR, pleased with the way chain heal works as I hadn't tested it in a 20man. On another note, i've always had the ability check delay slider set to 20ms for 5mans and it was fine, this lagged me to shit. Setting it to a more reasonable 200ms solved that.
> 
> I'll upload it to the wiki over the next few days.


Onya, thanks btw, I'm a big fan of your previous resto profile. Look forward to trying the next one.

Question, can you think of any way to keep Earth Shield on the tank at all times?

Another, a way to keep Riptide up 100% of the time? The older profile has a tendency to cast Heal/great Heal without it.

----------


## xax68

First of all thank you for the work on this wonderful thing, so that handicapped people like me stand a chance.
Upon entering dungeons after the first time. The latest version of PQR begins spam casting Fortitude.

----------


## marcmk2

> First of all thank you for the work on this wonderful thing, so that handicapped people like me stand a chance.
> Upon entering dungeons after the first time. The latest version of PQR begins spam casting Fortitude.


I'm not really an expert at PQR at all. But if the only thing you are having trouble with is Fort, then I suggest you go into the profile/rotation editor and take fortitude out of the rotation.

Remember the new patch was deployed so there are many class changes that have taken place, so the profile creators still need to update their profiles to work properly with 4.3

----------


## Meatglue

Same thing goes for interrupts, not happening for warrior fury profile enclosed.

----------


## Elokaynu

@Meatglue - 


> Same thing goes for interrupts, not happening for warrior fury profile enclosed.


For that since it is a new probgram and the ini isn't set yet, make sure that "Interupt All" is checked again.

----------


## Meatglue

It was checked but I think it has to do with the new dungeons. It would work on some bosses but not on most.

----------


## biorpg

After seeing that the Fury profile included with the program couldn't match the numbers that I normally see when I do my rotation manually, I tried Xeron's profile, which actually got pretty darn close. However, I noticed that even though it was doing decent DPS, a few abilities were not quite optimized. I took the liberty of altering a few key abilities for Fury, and now in 4.3 I have also altered abilities for Arms PvE. I can't very well simply upload Xeron's profile with just my few alterations, so I will just paste the individual abilities here, with some explanation of what they do.

*Fury:*

Heroic Strike: This will HS any time you are above 85 rage, or when Battle Trance is active, or when you have an Incite proc, or while Colossus Smash is active on your target and you have more than 50 rage.


```
local rage = UnitPower("player")
if rage >= 85 or UnitBuffID("player", 12964) or UnitBuffID("player", 86627) or (UnitDebuffID("target",86346) and rage >= 50) then return true end
```

Inner Rage: This will activate inner rage when you are above 90 rage and Colossus Smash is either active on the target or there is fewer than 6 seconds remaining on it's cooldown.


```
if UnitPower("player") >= 90 and (UnitDebuffID("target",86346) or GetSpellCooldown(86346) <= 6) then
 return true end
```

Slam: Jesus... I did this just the other day, and I honestly can't remember everything that went into it. But basically, it allows for moving Slam above Bloodthirst and Raging Blow in the rotation without PQR clipping their cooldowns with a GCD from Slam, and will still Slam if they are off cooldown but there isn't sufficient rage to use them.


```
local currentSpec = 0
local spec = ""
for i = 1, GetNumTalentTabs() do
	local _,_,_,_,pointsSpent = GetTalentTabInfo(i)
	if pointsSpent >= currentSpec then
		currentSpec = pointsSpent;
		spec = i;
	end
end

if spec == 1 and SpellIsTargeting() == nil then
	return true
else
	local bloodsurge = UnitBuffID("player", 46916)
	
	if (bloodsurge ~= nil and SpellIsTargeting() == nil and GetSpellCooldown(23881) >= 1 and UnitPower("player") >= 20) and ((UnitBuffID("player", 12292) == nil and UnitBuffID("player", 14202) == nil and UnitBuffID("player", 49016) == nil
and UnitBuffID("player", 18499)) or (UnitBuffID("player", 12292) or UnitBuffID("player", 14202) or UnitBuffID("player", 18499) or UnitBuffID("player", 49016) and GetSpellCooldown(85288) >= 1)) or (bloodsurge ~= nil and SpellIsTargeting() == nil and UnitPower("player") < 20) then
		return true
	end
end
```

Berserker Rage: This maximizes the uptime of Enrage effects for the benefit of keeping Raging Blow active. It will only use Berserker Rage when you do not have Deathwish, the Enrage talent proc, or even the Enrage effect that can be given to you by Death Knights active. It also will not activate Berserker Rage if Raging Blow still has more than 1 second on it's cooldown, to avoid wasting it should the Enrage talent proc during the cooldown after Raging Blow was used at the very end of another Enrage.(This could work even better if it waits until Raging Blow is _completely_ off cooldown, but I didn't test it that way.)


```
if UnitBuffID("player", 12292) == nil and UnitBuffID("player", 14202) == nil and UnitBuffID("player", 49016) == nil
and GetSpellCooldown(85288) <= 1
then return true end
```

Raging Blow: This one's more or less the same as how Xeron had it, I simply added checks for two additional Enrage effects.


```
if UnitBuffID("player", 12292) or UnitBuffID("player", 14202) or UnitBuffID("player", 18499) or UnitBuffID("player", 49016) then return true end
```

Colossus Smash: This avoids using Colossus Smash when doing so will leave you with insufficient rage to do anything else while not in execute range. In execute range it will Colossus Smash regardless, since the increased attack speed you get from the execute talent, you will most likely have enough rage to continue your rotation before the GCD from Colossus Smash is finished.


```
local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")
local rage = UnitPower("player")
if (rage >= 40 and unithealth >= 20) or unithealth < 20 then return true end
```


*Arms:*

Heroic Strike: This will HS any time you have more than 90 rage, or when Battle Trance is active outside of execute range, or any time you have an Incite proc with more than 50 rage, or any time during Deadly Calm.


```
local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")
local rage = UnitPower("player")
if rage >= 90 or UnitBuffID("player", 85730) or (UnitBuffID("player", 12964) and unithealth >= 20) or (UnitBuffID("player", 86627) and rage >= 50) then return true end
```

Slam: This will Slam while above 20 rage without clipping Mortal Strike with a GCD


```
local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")
local rage = UnitPower("player")
if rage >= 20 and unithealth >= 20 and GetSpellCooldown(85288) > 1 then return true end
```

Deadly Calm: This will activate Deadly Calm when you fall below 20 rage and there is greater than 10 seconds left on Battle Shout's cooldown. (Might be more efficient if it allows less time remaining on Battle Shout's cooldown.)


```
local rage = UnitPower("player")
if rage < 20 and GetSpellCooldown(6673) > 10 then return true end
```

Colossus Smash: This is another one that's basically how Xeron had it, except it will use Colossus Smash regardless of current rage, since doing so as Arms is far less wasteful than doing so as Fury


```
local csDebuff = UnitDebuffID("target", 86346)
if csDebuff == nil then return true end
```

Berserker Rage: This one is very simple, given how little Berserker Rage does for Arms. It's simply for making use of the Berserker Rage glyph for an extra 5 rage while your below 70 rage.


```
local rage = UnitPower("player")
if rage < 70 then return true end
```



After making the above changes, and a few adjustments to the rotations of each spec, I can proudly(or not x.x) say that PQR can now outperform what I am capable of doing manually.
Before 4.3, this had my self buffed (Battle Shout only) DPS as Fury on the target dummy at around 22k. This is without the use of Recklessness, Death Wish, or any such cooldown longer than that of Inner Rage.
After 4.3, I am now Arms. Unfortunately, I didn't bother using PQR to test my DPS as Fury after the patch, given that the numbers I could achieve manually were considerably less(19k, I could manually do 20-21k before)
With the ability changes for Arms(thankfully much less work than the ones for Fury were) that I listed above, and several adjustments to the rotation/priority list, the Arms profile has me doing 22-23k on the dummy with only Battle Shout, without the use of Recklessness or trinkets. (Only Deadly Calm.)

----------


## frII

> Instead of just saying it didn't work right, say what didn't work about it. Did it not work at all? Did it do somethings but not others? Were you up to date and have the latest version?


I tried it in LFR.And PRQ does not use a few abilities at all.
And ofcourse PRQ is was up to date.

----------


## Blehbot

Bio that is alot of changes. I cant wait to give them a go. I would ask for permission first from him but I hope you will just post your profile the way you have it setup. Most of the profiles out there are based on others work as well. I agree you need to give credit where credit is due though.

----------


## Norokir

Doesn't work on 4.3 patch.

----------


## Lofty

> Doesn't work on 4.3 patch.


lol.......

It does if you download the latest version.

----------


## marcmk2

> lol.......
> 
> It does if you download the latest version.


This is true. If you have any special profiles that you want to keep you can simply delete the profiles folder in the newly downloaded PQR and replace it with your current profiles folder.

Orrrr you can simply copy and paste the 15005 offsets into your current folder.

----------


## Kinky

I've just tried the new version online. Getting strange results on the EU realms. Apparently, it doesn't like this;


```
if IsSpellKnown(15473) and UnitBuffID("player",15473) == nil
then
	return true
end
```

Return output;


```
Message: [string " function pqrFunc0() if IsSpellKnown(15473) and UnitBuffID("pla..."]:84: ')' expected near 'player'
Time: 11/30/11 16:22:02
Count: 6
Stack: 
Locals:
```

Made the finishing touches on my profiles just last night and they worked like a charm then. I dunno what changed 'til today.
Any takers on this? :P

----------


## cassrgs

Hello everibody

I havent seen a fire mage profile around so I made one really simple with only the principal aspects of the proper rotation

If you press right control you alternate between using fireball and frostfirebolt and there it casts dragon breath if target get in your melee range (in case you want to try it on pvp too)
if you move its casts scorch if you are not moving it casts fireball/frostfire bolt


MAGE_Abilities.xml



```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><MAGE><Ability><Name>Pause</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if IsShiftKeyDown() then
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Scorch</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>2948</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local CM = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;,22959)

if not(CM) or PQR_IsMoving(0.1) == true then
	return true
else
	return false
end</Lua><RecastDelay>100</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Fireball</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if PQR_IsMoving(0.1) == false then
  	if UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,44445) ~= nil then
		return false
	else
		if modkeystate then 
    			CastSpellByID(133) 
    			return true
 		else 
    			CastSpellByID(44614) 
    			return true 
  		end
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Pyroblast!</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>11366</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local HS = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,44445)

if HS ~= nil then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Living Bomb</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>44457</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local LB = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;,44457)

if not(LB) then
	return true
else
	return false
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Combustion</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>11129</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local LB = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;,44457)
local IG = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;,12846)
local PB = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;,92315)


if LB ~= nil and IG ~= nil and PB ~= nil then 
	return true
else
	return false
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>modkeystate</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if modkeytime == nil then modkeytime = 0 end
if IsRightControlKeyDown() and GetTime() - modkeytime &amp;gt; 1  then
  modkeytime = GetTime()
  if modkeystate then 
    modkeystate = nil 
    print(&amp;quot;Rotation mode: \124cFFDBFA2AFrostfire Bolt&amp;quot;)
  else 
    modkeystate = 1 
    print(&amp;quot;Rotation mode: \124cFFFA652AFireball&amp;quot;)
  end
end

if IsAltKeyDown()
or IsMounted()
or SpellIsTargeting()
or UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,32612)
or UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,87959)
or UnitChannelInfo(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)
then return true end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Dragons Breath</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>31661</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local SC = CheckInteractDistance(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 3)
local EF = UnitIsEnemy(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local EH = UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local FNCD = GetSpellCooldown(122)
local cd = (FNCD +  (FNCD - GetTime())) 

if cd &amp;gt; 10 then 
	return false 
else 
	if SC and EF and EH &amp;gt; 0 then
    		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability></MAGE>
```

MAGE_Rotations.xml



```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><MAGE><Rotation><RotationName>Fire test</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>modkeystate|Pause|Dragons Breath|Pyroblast!|Living Bomb|Combustion|Scorch|Fireball</RotationList><RequireCombat>true</RequireCombat><RotationNotes></RotationNotes></Rotation></MAGE>
```



I would like to know if its good enough, sugestions, observations \o/


PS. I was tryng to edit some code to mage ward and mana shield to work on my profile, but my wow its on another language and i cant find the right Buff IDs for them, wouldn´t like to use Unitbuff with the name of the buffs as it was stated here that its better to use IDs. Anyone could help? Thank you

----------


## rages4calm

@cassrgs - Basic rotation works great and the button for fireball vs frostfire is a nice addition. If you could add fire orb to the rotation it would be a nice touch, the combustion timing wasn't always accurate but that could be to due to procs.

----------


## imdasandman

@ diesel... a week or so ago you were talking about how you might be releasing your frost dk rotation/file.... any news on that  :Big Grin:  I been looking forward to it as bubba's nets me top 100 parses all the time with an ilvl of only 383... imagine if I had been full 391's  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## expunge

> ...


Did you equip the new shadow glpyh by chance?

----------


## Kinky

> Did you equip the new shadow glpyh by chance?


I haven't found it on the Auction House yet.  :Frown:  Don't know if anyone have discovered it.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## trulygangster

@cassrgs thank you for picking up the fire mage profile. im sure with input itll become awesome.

----------


## sheuron

Fire Mage PvE [3/35/3]

xeronmagefirepve011211PQRProfiles.zip

Didnt add boss spells yet, tested on dummy, and fire is awesome  :Big Grin:

----------


## trulygangster

my fxin god good lookin out sheuron!! (: finally!!!!

----------


## rages4calm

> Fire Mage PvE [3/35/3]
> 
> xeronmagefirepve011211PQRProfiles.zip
> 
> Didnt add boss spells yet, tested on dummy, and fire is awesome


Awesome thanks, let us know when you add boss spells!

----------


## trulygangster

Question what does GetCurrentKeyboardfocus mean?

----------


## Kaolla

> Question what does GetCurrentKeyboardfocus mean?


GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus - World of Warcraft Programming: A Guide and Reference for Creating WoW Addons

This is a simplification, but it basically checks to see if you're typing in an Editbox or something along those lines, so you're not accidentally triggering Modifier Key spells left and right every time you try to capitalize something.

Or at least, that's my understanding of it.

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

So been using PQR for awhile now as a Fury Warrior and it's been working great. Upon reaching Normal Mode 25man Deathwing (final fight) PQR doesn't work. It basically just sits there and won't cast any abilities. No error messages occur, etc. I've pretty much tried redownloading the zip file, making zero modifications, etc. and seems like it's the only fight that it refuses to work on. At the end of the night, I hearthed back to orgimar and went straight to a test dummy and it worked just fine.

Was wondering if anyone else was experiencing this and if there was a fix. I left PQR open and just turned it off and did a manual rotation during the fight, hearthed, test dummy and then turned it back on and worked flawlessly on the test dummy. Any advice or help would be greatly appreciated. Kudos to everyone involved in the creation of PQR as well as all the wonderful profiles.

Thanks

P.S. Just a note to add, I went into a LFR queue and joined a group on the second boss, still hadn't made any changes or turned off PQR and it worked flawlessly. So there's something about the room, or the boss, etc. on Deathwing encounter that PQR doesn't like cuz I went back in and ported just myself to the boss and same result, it didn't work

----------


## sheuron

> So been using PQR for awhile now as a Fury Warrior and it's been working great. Upon reaching Normal Mode 25man Deathwing (final fight) PQR doesn't work. It basically just sits there and won't cast any abilities. No error messages occur, etc. I've pretty much tried redownloading the zip file, making zero modifications, etc. and seems like it's the only fight that it refuses to work on. At the end of the night, I hearthed back to orgimar and went straight to a test dummy and it worked just fine.
> 
> Was wondering if anyone else was experiencing this and if there was a fix. I left PQR open and just turned it off and did a manual rotation during the fight, hearthed, test dummy and then turned it back on and worked flawlessly on the test dummy. Any advice or help would be greatly appreciated. Kudos to everyone involved in the creation of PQR as well as all the wonderful profiles.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> P.S. Just a note to add, I went into a LFR queue and joined a group on the second boss, still hadn't made any changes or turned off PQR and it worked flawlessly. So there's something about the room, or the boss, etc. on Deathwing encounter that PQR doesn't like cuz I went back in and ported just myself to the boss and same result, it didn't work


Ability editor > Warrior > xrnF > --- offensive spells --- > on the second line add the name of the boss you want to dps

this is looks like:
...Ozumat", "Right Foot", "Left Foot" }

Add mob name there, example:
...Ozumat", "Right Foot", "Left Foot", "evil boss" }

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

Thank you so much for the very fast response Sheuron, you all are amazing. Hope this works out since we're going back tomorrow night for another shot since the Deathwing encounter is hella buggy. Keep up the awesome work!

----------


## Kinky

I'm going to release an updated version of the Shadowpriest profile later today around 3-4pm CET. I've pretty much used the last week and lag-a-tron Dragon Soul raid yesterday to pull together the most effective (DPS-wise) priority system, as well as adding in 2 new profiles, totaling 4.

It's basically a total re-write of most abilities to better support cross-language game clients and remove some delays that was caused because of non-working checks.

First, you've got the usual "right on" raid profile with no restrictions. (Optimized)
A "restrictive" raiding profile that only uses Arhangel/Shadowfiend on boss-level creatures.
A "Direct-Damage" rotation consisting of Mouseover Vampiric Touch / Mind Blast / Mind Spike (Think Ragnaros Heroic-type encounters.)
A "CC/Slow" profile with SWP/Mind Flay use on mouseover (Solo/Heroic Dungeons)

Lastly, I've added a profile for the less-geared people. Though if you're in anything above 359 item level, you really shouldn't be struggling with Mana at all. This profile follows the same principle as the unrestrictive raiding profile, though it'll use SW :Big Grin:  for some mana return while retaining most of the integrity of our priority system.

----------


## trulygangster

@mentally good work bro haha hard at work on that Shadowpriest huh lol

@sheuron Concerning your rotation once again after testing....fxin props bro. only thing i had to edit was scorch since casting fireball yields the highest dps unless moving i made it so itll only cast scorch when moving OR when almost oom. also made it only cast fire blast when the dot's are present so that you can hold shift and it'll only spread the dot's in aoe situations. now flawless. (:

----------


## cassrgs

Hello again!

My question may be dumb, but there is something thats annoyng me.

While the profile its active and the character its casting something, those rolling messages that keep appearing on the screen like "this spell its not ready" or "another action in progress".

This heppens because pqr makes the cycle on the abilites? there is a way to put a pause so that he only move to the next ability once the spellcast its finished so it stop appearing those messages?

I tried to put the code below on all the abilities



```
if SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil then

blahblah (code for the ability)

else
	return false
end
```

But the messages keep appearing anyway

Any suggestions?

----------


## unclesam77

can i get a request on an update on the druid feral and boomkin and anya's resto and elemental profiles pls...
thank you in advance

----------


## sweeteva

Hello,

I try to start Fury Pve by xrnF but it doesnt work....
Can everybody help me please? I need a profil for my Warry :-(

Thanks

----------


## Xelper

> GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus - World of Warcraft Programming: A Guide and Reference for Creating WoW Addons
> 
> This is a simplification, but it basically checks to see if you're typing in an Editbox or something along those lines, so you're not accidentally triggering Modifier Key spells left and right every time you try to capitalize something.
> 
> Or at least, that's my understanding of it.


Correct- The function returns 0 if your keyboard input is effecting the world. It returns the frame of the editbox if you are typing. 

I use it in the actual app so that hotkeys (ALT+X) etc do not fire when you are typing to people. Profiles that use SHIFT modifiers, etc, might not want to use those abilities when you are just trying to capitalize a letter.

----------


## Meatglue

I am trying to merge the Bubba's PvP warrior profile with the Prot warrior profile by Sheuron I believe. The spell reflect abilities don't seem to work probably because it is setup for Arms. Also can't get the hamstring abilitie to function either. If someone can help me with this "Prot War PvP" profile I would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## kojaks

Any chance of seeing an updated Destro profile now that 4.3 is out for warlocks? Outside crystal_tech theres been very little warlock love for such a great program

----------


## andy012345

Warlock rotation didn't change.

----------


## larrybyrdy

I found a lot of the warrior profiles did NOT work. The Fury AOE does nothing but auto attack and one of the other fury normal DPS profiles did nothing. Ill get the exact profiles when I get off work later tonight but from what Ive gathered only 1 fury profile even DID anything (but does work extremely well). I will also try out the prot and arms profiles tonight to see if they're working.

----------


## expunge

> I found a lot of the warrior profiles did NOT work. The Fury AOE does nothing but auto attack and one of the other fury normal DPS profiles did nothing. Ill get the exact profiles when I get off work later tonight but from what Ive gathered only 1 fury profile even DID anything (but does work extremely well). I will also try out the prot and arms profiles tonight to see if they're working.


If you read back a page or two there is a way to enable DPS in the profile. You have to add the boss into the profile.

----------


## ilikepvp

Someone really needs to work on a arms pvp profile, it owns very much. Too bad I can't use bubas no more since it was for the old pqr. I was only using that PQR for that profile on my warrior, and that PQR does not work with 4.3 anymore. I really know nothing about coding but would appreciate it if any coders could update bubas arms pvp warrior profile.

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

> *Fury:*
> 
> Heroic Strike: This will HS any time you are above 85 rage, or when Battle Trance is active, or when you have an Incite proc, or while Colossus Smash is active on your target and you have more than 50 rage.
> 
> 
> ```
> local rage = UnitPower("player")
> if rage >= 85 or UnitBuffID("player", 12964) or UnitBuffID("player", 86627) or (UnitDebuffID("target",86346) and rage >= 50) then return true end
> ```


Bio, thanks for the updates unfortunately and it may be something I'm doing wrong, your HS code seems to break PQR. I've entered it in manually as well as just copy and paste and it seems to just stop casting after an inital CS.

Anyone have any suggestions? This looks like a very appealing HS code if I can get it to work.

Thanks

----------


## ticklets

Mentally/sheuron, any of you two thinking of making a disc PVE rotation? I know mentally was working on one, but never released it.

Also, sheuron...I don't know if you meant to make your profile this way or if its just a bug for me, but the holy rotation seems to keep healing even when everyone is full, any ideas?

----------


## Luciferozzy

To onya's shaman profile.

I have problems with making the chain heal stuff to work, it just not working at all.
Do u need a addon of something ?
if not I would ask if u would like to remake it for Holyradiance for palas please.

----------


## Pzy

hey, is there comuing a profile for the new warlock 4.3 demonology, because there is now no shadowbolt used anymore in the rotation, i have tryed to made it by myself, but now the rotation is ****ing completely up, becaus now it casts immolate not at the right time and corruption sometimes realy late, and this is many dps loss.... 

i hope someone can help me with this, because i have now plan of lua and this things....

thanks

ps. sry for the bad english^^

greetz

----------


## ishtro

> Bio, thanks for the updates unfortunately and it may be something I'm doing wrong, your HS code seems to break PQR. I've entered it in manually as well as just copy and paste and it seems to just stop casting after an inital CS.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions? This looks like a very appealing HS code if I can get it to work.
> 
> Thanks


try this 



```
local rage = UnitPower("player")
local BattleTrance = UnitBuffID("player", 12964)
local Incite = UnitBuffID("player", 86627)
local ColossusSmash = UnitBuffID("player", 86346)

if rage >= 85 or BattleTrance ~= nil or Incite ~= nil or (ColossusSmash ~= nil and rage >= 50) then
	return true
end
```

----------


## crystal_tech

> hey, is there comuing a profile for the new warlock 4.3 demonology, because there is now no shadowbolt used anymore in the rotation, i have tryed to made it by myself, but now the rotation is ****ing completely up, becaus now it casts immolate not at the right time and corruption sometimes realy late, and this is many dps loss.... 
> 
> i hope someone can help me with this, because i have now plan of lua and this things....
> 
> thanks
> 
> ps. sry for the bad english^^
> 
> greetz


whats changed for demo?

sorry i've been away from wow and now i'm getting back into it. new kid and work and all.

----------


## fmagretto

I noticed the Wiki has undergone some changes and now the 'supported classes' links are there and clickable but they just move down to the bottom where it lists all the classes and specs which I find kinda useless since it distracts people away from any profile pages made. Are we suppose to change the spec name to a link of the category? For example I made a page for my Ret Pally profile but the only way you can see it is if you scroll all the way to the bottom and look under categories which wasn't too hidden until the front page turned into a large billboard with every version update known to the program (may I suggest we put the Changelog on a separate page?). The Wiki was suppose to be a way to organize the profiles so we need to find a way to make them very noticeable since 99% of the wiki visitors are coming from this forum and know what the program is.

So what i'm asking, in too many words, are we to add a line for our profiles under the spec name in the class listings or are we going to find a different way to make them noticeable. Right now going to the wiki is like looking at a mix of xelpers sourceforge page and the first post here. Not that I think the information shouldn't be there, I just though we were making it for the profiles. As much as I have the power to do so I don't want to edit that first page at all without a consensus on how we want to list the profiles. 

Sorry I know this was long, I thank you all in advance for your response.

----------


## kojaks

> whats changed for demo?
> 
> sorry i've been away from wow and now i'm getting back into it. new kid and work and all.


For Demo in 4.3 Instead of Sbolt as a filler its now incinerate solely, for destruction in 4.3 Chaos bolt is now no longer used during backdraft or bloodlust, but kept on CD outside those times.

----------


## crystal_tech

> For Demo in 4.3 Instead of Sbolt as a filler its now incinerate solely, for destruction in 4.3 Chaos bolt is now no longer used during backdraft or bloodlust, but kept on CD outside those times.


where are you seeing this? everything i've seen is still the same.

----------


## kojaks

For demo or Destro or both? Demo changes are everywhere, in regards to incinerate being the filler instead of sbolt, the destro changes are up on EJ, and simulcraft sites.

----------


## crystal_tech

> For demo or Destro or both? Demo changes are everywhere, in regards to incinerate being the filler instead of sbolt, the destro changes are up on EJ, and simulcraft sites.


i'll get a fix out by the end of tonight for locks.

----------


## merrikh

Hi been using PQR for awhile now and im loving it. Was wondering if any1 has a Rogue PvE Sub profile? Been trying to make one out of diff ppls codes. Its sorta working but wanted to see if some1 already had 1 and I didnt see in this 192pg post. Also it seams like the search works when it feels like it.

----------


## sheuron

> Mentally/sheuron, any of you two thinking of making a disc PVE rotation? I know mentally was working on one, but never released it.
> 
> Also, sheuron...I don't know if you meant to make your profile this way or if its just a bug for me, but the holy rotation seems to keep healing even when everyone is full, any ideas?


The specs on my priest are holy/shadow, dont got experience playing as disc. Was about to test it when patch release, but the new divine hymn is too good to be true  :Big Grin: 

When everybody is full the script spam Heal on the player with aggro, preventive healing.

----------


## sheuron

Holy Priest PvE [6/32/3]

xeronpriestholy021211PQRProfiles.zip

+ Fixed channeling stop when manually cast Hymn

----------


## larrybyrdy

> If you read back a page or two there is a way to enable DPS in the profile. You have to add the boss into the profile.


Its not about adding the boss'd ID to the attack list, the ones that dont work dont work AT ALL. They dont work on mobs, players, or target dummies. 

The Fury one that DOES work is xrnF 8/31/2. Works flawlessly, I even use it for pvp in BGs. The PiepFury and the Bubba profiles do nothing but auto attack. I havent tried the xrnP Prot profile yet as I just havent got around to respeccing to prot. PiepFury normal and the AOE profiles do diddly squat.

Edit: I wanted to add that there is only ONE Shaman profile uploaded and it's elemental (and buggy at BEST). The main topic says there is a resto and and enhance profile pack from kezzin but it points to the same elemental profile from onya. I tried looking for kezzin's post and its either been deleted or modified as I can't find it in this thread only people TALKING about it. Anyone know where these went? Resto and Enhance for shamans would be nice.

----------


## trulygangster

@sheuron Can you take a look at the flamestrike code i need it to recast after a while but not back to back as its a mana sink right now how would i go about doing so? something like since it lasts 8 seconds a recast after say 6 seconds to refresh the ground dot.

----------


## larrybyrdy

I'm back after doing some Arms testing AAAAND the Arms PvE and PvE AOE work flawlessly for me now. No idea what was up. My bad before =D

----------


## Xaos

Here is my pve assassination rogue profile. Comes with ability to turn backstab on and off. Hope you all enjoy.
assrogue.rar

----------


## Tigraz123

What need to write, to judgment first beat in focus, and then, if the focus is outside the beat in main target? The same question about exorcism. 



Sorry for my English, I am writing with Google translator.

----------


## darkayo

> I'm back after doing some Arms testing AAAAND the Arms PvE and PvE AOE work flawlessly for me now. No idea what was up. My bad before =D


Wich profile please ?

----------


## unclesam77

> Holy Priest PvE [6/32/3]
> 
> xeronpriestholy021211PQRProfiles.zip
> 
> + Fixed channeling stop when manually cast Hymn


for some reason my browser doesnt show the link to download...it just stops at "Processing download request..."
i tried using firefox , internet explorer and even netscape navigator.
can anyone confirm this?
thanks.

----------


## chumii

Anyone working on a Balance druid profile? Would be awesome!

----------


## unclesam77

> Tested out my shaman healing profile in LFR, pleased with the way chain heal works as I hadn't tested it in a 20man. On another note, i've always had the ability check delay slider set to 20ms for 5mans and it was fine, this lagged me to shit. Setting it to a more reasonable 200ms solved that.
> 
> I'll upload it to the wiki over the next few days.


any elemental shaman also onya? can't wait for it thanks.
+rep

----------


## fmagretto

I have created a forum just for PQRotation and custom rotations Free forum : PQRotation you don't even need to make an account to post and there are separate category for each class and one for questions and suggestions. I can understand if you want to still post here but having a separate post per rotation will allow us to post updates or ask question PER ROTATION. Also it will be much easier to find a rotation for your class.

----------


## larrybyrdy

Theres already an elemental one and its on the first page. Actually, elemental is the ONLY Shaman one uploaded atm. Where is Onya's resto shaman healing script? I can't find it to save my life.

Found it, the search feature was just being a dick.

----------


## darkayo

I can't make ARM Warrior work.
Any heal please ?

----------


## nightelfmerc

ok downloaded a new wow patch today and now pqr does not see me as being online any help would be greatly appreciated

----------


## trulygangster

@nightelf now that you updated go download the pqr on the first page its the updated one even though he didnt update the info on it. Yw (:

----------


## nightelfmerc

@truly this is the same one i downloaded after 4.3 dropped and it was working but just to make sure i re-downloaded and it is still not working it only gives me the option to select edit mode

----------


## totallymax

> @truly this is the same one i downloaded after 4.3 dropped and it was working but just to make sure i re-downloaded and it is still not working it only gives me the option to select edit mode


I closed wow and reopened it a few minutes ago, the launcher came up with a small patch, and now it only gives me edit mode as well.

----------


## travis2861

Just to Clarify The last couple posts mentioning this, The game has gotten a second hotfix patch and the version is now v4.3.0.15050. Just trying to avoid confusion between the patch yesterday and today.

----------


## Meatglue

Same isuee, hotfix patch causing mine not to work either. Just have to wait for Mr. Xhelper to save our souls. Kinda sad I will not play this game without this little tool anymore. lol

----------


## Discipline

> Same isuee, hotfix patch causing mine not to work either. Just have to wait for Mr. Xhelper to save our souls. Kinda sad I will not play this game without this little tool anymore. lol


US or EU? Working fine on EU, but i didnt run the launcher, just wow.exe

----------


## Meatglue

> US or EU? Working fine on EU, but i didnt run the launcher, just wow.exe


US, I shouldn't have ran the launcher.  :Frown:

----------


## kickmydog

Wow just got patched. PQR is not working as a result.

----------


## Discipline

There is a chance the offsets are the same, try changing 15005 to 15050.

----------


## unclesam77

> Theres already an elemental one and its on the first page. Actually, elemental is the ONLY Shaman one uploaded atm. Where is Onya's resto shaman healing script? I can't find it to save my life.
> 
> Found it, the search feature was just being a dick.


sorry for being a noob. but there are 3 of elementals profiles which are outdated

"
Shaman
elemental – By Sheuron http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2120004
Enhance and Resto - Kezzin86 - http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2126214
Elemental - onya - http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2125439"

so im not sure which ones are you talking about. pls advise thanks.

----------


## Meatglue

> There is a chance the offsets are the same, try changing 15005 to 15050.


 Perfect fix, you are my new savior.

----------


## TotalRecall

Changing the offsets to 15050 worked!

----------


## thrylas

> There is a chance the offsets are the same, try changing 15005 to 15050.


Works perfectly: 
How To:

Open Offsets_15005.xml with notepad or simular editor

Change line: <CurrentWoWVersion>15005</CurrentWoWVersion>
To : <CurrentWoWVersion>15050</CurrentWoWVersion>


Reload PQR and enjoy.

----------


## Discipline

> Works perfectly: 
> How To:
> 
> Open Offsets_15005.xml with notepad or simular editor
> 
> Change line: <CurrentWoWVersion>15005</CurrentWoWVersion>
> To : <CurrentWoWVersion>15050</CurrentWoWVersion>
> 
> 
> Reload PQR and enjoy.


Cool, finally i did something good  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elokaynu

> Works perfectly: 
> How To:
> 
> Open Offsets_15005.xml with notepad or simular editor
> 
> Change line: <CurrentWoWVersion>15005</CurrentWoWVersion>
> To : <CurrentWoWVersion>15050</CurrentWoWVersion>
> 
> 
> Reload PQR and enjoy.


Got a small problem, did that, it opened but no rotations show up, question?

----------


## nightelfmerc

@D1sc1pl1n3 thanks fixed it you are my savior /bow

----------


## thrylas

> Got a small problem, did that, it opened but no rotations show up, question?


No clue it should work fine for you - my rotations show just fine.

----------


## crystal_tech

http://chromiumcomputers.com/files/lock_Profiles.zip <- updated lock rotations 
just a note bane of havoc is bugged for me I'm thinking its an addon problem with the way my buff and debuffs are shown.

http://chromiumcomputers.com/files/lhunterProfiles.zip <- updated BM hunter Profile as well

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

> try this 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local rage = UnitPower("player")
> local BattleTrance = UnitBuffID("player", 12964)
> local Incite = UnitBuffID("player", 86627)
> local ColossusSmash = UnitBuffID("player", 86346)
> ...


Ish thanks for the code but unfortunately this did not work either, seems to break PQR Fury rotation as well. The default code for Heroic Strike / Cleave that comes with the original zip file works great but neither of the changes seem to work.  :Frown:  Would be great if someone could figure this out for me since the idea behind this code would be wonderful.

----------


## thenthelies

I just had to install a 40mb patch and it doesn't list a process to select anymore.  :EEK!:

----------


## ticklets

Yep, i think the patch was updated and therefor new offsets, gotta wait for Xelper to update them.

----------


## ticklets

Attachment 5347

New offsets, I just tweaked one line so i have no idea if this is safe or not. Use at your own risk. You should probably wait for the one xelper is going to upload.

With that being said, I just healed 2 heroics with no issues with the new offsets.

----------


## Discipline

These are the offsets for the method i found out to work, so you can copypaste before Ticklets attachment gets verified.A
As i said earlier, offsets didnt change so it was just a simple task of changing the name of the file and one line of code.



```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<Offsets>
    <CurrentWoWVersion>15050</CurrentWoWVersion>
    <WoWVersionOffset>0x99B077</WoWVersionOffset>
    <PlayerName>0x9BE6B8</PlayerName>
    <PlayerClass>0x9BE835</PlayerClass>
    <GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0x9D3894</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>
    <GameState>0xAD7296</GameState>    
    <Lua_DoStringAddress>0x43C010</Lua_DoStringAddress>
    <Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x1BB0C0</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
</Offsets>
```

----------


## thenthelies

Mind uploading them to a file sharing service or posting the text here?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Cahonez

Hi all,

1st of all, Xelper and all you other rotation makers, thank you for making this wonderful program, it has re-inspired my 
love for world of warcraft. 

On to the main question:

After reading biorpg's post about warrior alterations, I was wondering where the original rotation he is referring to could be found, done by "Xeron" if I'm not wrong.

If anyone can direct me to it I would be very grateful.

link to the referred biorpg's post - 

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2152747 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

----------


## DKVance73

> http://chromiumcomputers.com/files/lock_Profiles.zip <- updated lock rotations 
> just a note bane of havoc is bugged for me I'm thinking its an addon problem with the way my buff and debuffs are shown.
> 
> chromiumcomputers.com <- updated BM hunter Profile as well


Hunter link doesn't work.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Hunter link doesn't work.


\

http://chromiumcomputers.com/files/hunterProfiles.zip <try this sorry old link had an L that shouldn't of been there.

----------


## Relentless904

So are ticklet's offsets safe?

----------


## Discipline

> So are ticklet's offsets safe?


They Are the same offsets, just the wow version is changed. So it should be fine.

----------


## Relentless904

Still can't download them. It hasn't yet been approved.

----------


## Xelper

Yes the offsets are the same, just the version needs to change. I will upload an XML and a new .zip when I get in later tonight.

If you want to get it working again open up Offsets_15005.xml in Notepad. Inside the XML change "15005" to "15050" then save and relaunch PQR.

----------


## Relentless904

Thanks Xelper ur the muhfuggin man!

----------


## kclux

This is weird, I am on a European server still using version 15005. I can start PQR and select my character and everything else but i simply cannot start any rotation.

----------


## Relentless904

Hey Crystaltech great work! I have a question, though. What did you change with the new Warlock profile? I'm running demo spec and for some reason Incinerate has priority over Shadow Bolt. I tried editing but it doesn't help.

----------


## sheuron

PQR is giving me one time lua error after character log realm. The error vary:



```
Message: [string "..."]:447: attempt to index field 'priorityTable' (a nil value)
Time: 12/02/11 23:34:11
Count: 2
Stack: [string "..."]:447: in function `PQR_SetRecastDelay'
[string "..."]:88: in function <[string "..."]:46>

Locals: manualSpellName = "LOGINEFFECT"
PQR_CurrentSpellName = "LOGINEFFECT"
(for index) = 0
(for limit) = 254
(for step) = 1
i = 0
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "attempt to index field 'priorityTable' (a nil value)"
```



```
Message: [string "..."]:131: attempt to index field 'priorityTable' (a nil value)
Time: 12/02/11 23:35:04
Count: 2
Stack: [string "..."]:131: in function `PQR_ExecuteBot'
[string "..."]:40: in function <[string "..."]:23>

Locals: (*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "pet"
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "attempt to index field 'priorityTable' (a nil value)"
```

----------


## larrybyrdy

I got one as well with a modified resto shaman profile that I've been running for 2 days NP (up until this mini patch). It only popped the first time I enabled the rotation and hasnt returned so not sure if things will run smoothly or not (still waiting on BG to pop). It was the check to see if target was dead or not.

---------- Post added at 06:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:50 PM ----------



```
Date: 2011-12-02 18:04:13
ID: 1
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string "..."] line 131:
   attempt to index field 'priorityTable' (a nil value)
Debug:
   [C]: ?
   [string "..."]:131: PQR_ExecuteBot()
   [string "..."]:40:
      [string "..."]:23
AddOns:
  Swatter, v5.13.5241 (BoldBandicoot)
  DBMCore, v
  BlizRuntimeLib_enUS v4.3.0.40300 <us>
  (ck=5b)
```

Just logged in another toon and got this LUA (dif from the one I got before but I forgot to copy it)

----------


## snippetsr

any chance posting your resto sham profile mate?

----------


## Ralphiuss

You know what would be awesome? Creating a 10 man group with all PQR users! I'm sure we'd make it 8/8HM with out a problem. 

You think Blizzard would catch on to a group of 10 people using bots!??!

----------


## Ninjaderp

> You know what would be awesome? Creating a 10 man group with all PQR users! I'm sure we'd make it 8/8HM with out a problem. 
> 
> You think Blizzard would catch on to a group of 10 people using bots!??!


Dont forget about the other factors involved other than DPS, PQR doesnt cure lag screenfreezes or clumsiness  :Big Grin:  But yeah, the DPS would be pretty awesome.

----------


## larrybyrdy

> any chance posting your resto sham profile mate?


I would but it hasnt been tested yet (as these lua errors are killing almost all of the profiles I use). I'll upload my pack of profiles I have collected though if you want to take a look through them. The resto one I made is modified to exclude a lot of spells as I'm using it in conjunction with Mox BG Bot to healbot people in BGs. Well, thats what I'm trying to do anyway (with very minor success). 

Here's the link to my profiles all rar'd, the resto shaman ones are included.

MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service

----------


## crystal_tech

> Hey Crystaltech great work! I have a question, though. What did you change with the new Warlock profile? I'm running demo spec and for some reason Incinerate has priority over Shadow Bolt. I tried editing but it doesn't help.


yea i changed it to do that. Shadow bolt will only fire if you have the insta cast. As per the request to do so on the 192th page of this thread. I'll post a 'old' version of the code after the raid i'm in is over.

----------


## snippetsr

> I would but it hasnt been tested yet (as these lua errors are killing almost all of the profiles I use). I'll upload my pack of profiles I have collected though if you want to take a look through them. The resto one I made is modified to exclude a lot of spells as I'm using it in conjunction with Mox BG Bot to healbot people in BGs. Well, thats what I'm trying to do anyway (with very minor success). 
> 
> Here's the link to my profiles all rar'd, the resto shaman ones are included.
> 
> MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service


Thanks very much greatly appreciated

----------


## larrybyrdy

Just an update: Seems a lot of the profiles dont work atm as they're giving the lua errors which breaks them pretty early on in their rotations/checks. Anyone else having this issue? My shaman and warrior are auto attack champions atm if I have PQR running. Thoughts?

----------


## Relentless904

> yea i changed it to do that. Shadow bolt will only fire if you have the insta cast. As per the request to do so on the 192th page of this thread. I'll post a 'old' version of the code after the raid i'm in is over.


Thanks buddy, Shadowbolt > Incinerate ...easily adds 2-3k dps boss fights

----------


## Duplicity

For some reason it can't find my process. Tried restarting the game, computer and bot/program

----------


## Schifty5

> For some reason it can't find my process. Tried restarting the game, computer and bot. program


im getting this as well

edit::
restarts arent working either, hmmm

prolly hafta change how it grabs the profile

----------


## rages4calm

> Thanks buddy, Shadowbolt > Incinerate ...easily adds 2-3k dps boss fights


Actually not anymore it doesn't, shadowbolt is no a so so ability for demo. Do some research on warlocksden or EJ and you will see why. Unless however you are wearing terrible gear anything below 4 set tier 12 should still use shadow bolt.

----------


## arthad

It would be awesome if this was updated for the ninja patch! I don't want to have to raid normally  :Frown:

----------


## marcmk2

> It would be awesome if this was updated for the ninja patch! I don't want to have to raid normally


Hey mate, if you go into your PQR folder look for the file called "Offsets_15005".

Right click on it and chose either edit with notepad

OR

Open with notepad

Then go to where it says <CurrentWoWVersion>15005</CurrentWoWVersion>

Change it to this <CurrentWoWVersion>15050</CurrentWoWVersion>

----------


## imdasandman

According to EJ and a few other DK resources Powerfrost is pushing out just slightly less dps than Unholy and more dps than DW frost that uses the obliterate more than FS/HB like Powerfrost does.
Frost DPS guide credit goes to Titus Pullo btw he calls this Masterfrost... I think power is cooler  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Frost DPS | Winter of Discontent [4.3] - Elitist Jerks
Stat Weights:
Masterfrost Stat Priority 
Strength > Expertise to Cap > Yellow Hit to Cap > Spell Hit to Cap(820 hit rating)>Mastery > Haste > Crit


It is advised to have 820 hit rating so that your spell hit capped at 17%
difference betwen stat weights is Powerfrost favors mastery over haste.

This rotation/abilities changes are for the new Powerfrost rotation for Frost DK's and it netted me about a 2k dps increase over bubba's frost dk 4.2 dps rotation....
The frame work and 99.5% of the coding belongs to Bubba I just modified/tweaked some of it.

Rotation: copy+paste and replace text in Bubba_DEATHKNIGHT_Rotations file-


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
-<DEATHKNIGHT>-<Rotation><RotationName>Frost 4.2 Dps</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>No Dismount|F - Pause|F - Chains of Ice MO|F - Death Grip MO|F - Horn of Winter|F - Enemy|F - Pillar of Frost|F - Raise Dead|F - Blood Tap(2 Rune)|F - Obliterate(Proc)|F - Howling Blast (proc)|F - Death Strike|F - Obliterate(Fr&Uh rune)|F - Obliterate(Death Rune)|F - Outbreak|F - Plague Strike|F - Obliterate|F - Frost Strike(Proc)|F - Frost Strike(RP cap)|F - Frost Strike|F - Howling Blast|F - Blood Tap|F - Health Stone</RotationList><RequireCombat>false</RequireCombat><RotationNotes>*Notes* -) Hold Down Left Control - Death Grip Mouseover -) Hold Down Shift - Pause -) Holy Down Left Alt - Chains Mouseover</RotationNotes></Rotation>-<Rotation><RotationName>Frost AOE</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>F - Pause|F - Blood Tap(2 Rune)|F - Pillar of Frost|F - Raise Dead|F - Horn of Winter|F - Howling Blast(Fever)|F - Howling Blast (proc)|F - Blood Boil|F - Howling Blast|F - Frost Strike(Proc)|F - Frost Strike|F - Blood Tap</RotationList><RequireCombat>true</RequireCombat><RotationNotes>*Notes* -) Hold Down Control - Death Grip Target -) Hold Down Shift - Pause</RotationNotes></Rotation>-<Rotation><RotationName>Unholy 4.2 DPS</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>No Dismount|U - Pause|U - Death Grip MO|U - Chains of Ice MO|U - Horn of Winter|U - Raise Dead|U - Enemy|U - Dark Transformation|U - Death Coil (Proc)|U - Unholy Frenzy|U - Gargoyle|U - Death Coil(pet-test)|U - Outbreak|U - Icy Touch|U - Plague Strike|U - Scourge Strike|U - Festering Strike|U - Blood Strike|U - Empower Rune Weapon|U - Blood Tap|U - Health Stone</RotationList><RequireCombat>false</RequireCombat><RotationNotes>*Notes* -) Hold Down Left Control - Death Grip Mouseover -) Hold Down Shift - Pause -) Holy Down Left Alt - Chains Mouseover</RotationNotes></Rotation>-<Rotation><RotationName>Unholy AOE</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>U - Pause|U - Raise Dead|U - Dark Transformation|U - Death Coil (Proc)|U - Death Coil(pet-test)|U - Horn of Winter|U - Outbreak|U - Icy Touch|U - Plague Strike|U - Scourge Strike|U - Festering Strike|U - Blood Boil</RotationList><RequireCombat>true</RequireCombat><RotationNotes>*Notes* -) Hold Down Shift - Pause</RotationNotes></Rotation>-<Rotation><RotationName>Unholy PVP (Test)</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>No Dismount|U - Chains of Ice|U - Death Grip|U - Gargoyle PVP|U - Unholy Frenzy PVP|U - Raise Dead|U - Dark Transformation|U - Death Coil (Proc)|U - Outbreak|U - Icy Touch|U - Plague Strike|U - Scourge Strike|U - Death Coil(pet-test)|U - Festering Strike|U - Blood Strike|U - Empower Rune Weapon PVP|U - Blood Tap|U - Health Stone</RotationList><RequireCombat>true</RequireCombat><RotationNotes>*Notes* -) Removed level restrictions on CD&apos;s so you will use them whenever they are up and you&apos;re attacking someone. -) Hold Down Shift - Chains of Ice Target -) Hold Down Control - Death Grip Target</RotationNotes></Rotation>-<Rotation><RotationName>Frost PVP (Test)</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>No Dismount|Mind Freeze|F - Chains of Ice|F - Death Grip|F - Pillar of Frost PVP|F - Blood Tap(2 Rune)|F - Horn of Winter|F - Frost Strike(RP cap)|F - Howling Blast (proc)|F - Obliterate(Proc)|F - Necrotic Strike|F - Obliterate(Fr&Uh rune)|F - Obliterate(Death Rune)|F - Outbreak|F - Death Strike|F - Frost Strike(Proc)|F - Plague Strike|F - Obliterate|F - Frost Strike|F - Howling Blast|F - Health Stone|F - Empower Rune Weapon PVP|F - Blood Tap</RotationList><RequireCombat>true</RequireCombat><RotationNotes>*Notes* -) Removed level restrictions on CD&apos;s so you will use them whenever they are up and you&apos;re attacking someone. -) Hold Down Shift - Chains of Ice Target -) Hold Down Control - Death Grip Target</RotationNotes></Rotation>-<Rotation><RotationName>Blood Tank</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>No Dismount|B - Pause|B - Bone Shield|B - Death Grip|B - Dark Command|B - Rune Tap (Proc)|B - Blood Boil (Proc)|B - Death Strike|B - Horn of Winter|B - Outbreak|B - Icy Touch|B - Plague Strike|B - Rune Strike (RP Save)|B - Heart Strike|B - Death Strike(BS)|B - Heart Strike(2 Rune)|B - Rune Tap|B - Empower Rune Weapon|B - Blood Tap|B - Health Stone</RotationList><RequireCombat>true</RequireCombat><RotationNotes>*Notes* -) Hold Down Left Shift - Pause -) Hold Down Left Control - Deaht Grip -) Hold Down Left Alt - Dark Command -) Hold Down Right Shift - Chains of Ice</RotationNotes></Rotation>-<Rotation><RotationName>Blood Tank AOE</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>B - Pause|B - Pestilence (Mod)|B - Bone Shield|B - Death Grip|B - Dark Command|B - Rune Tap (Proc)|B - Death Strike|B - Blood Boil (Proc)|B - Outbreak|B - Icy Touch|B - Plague Strike|B - Blood Boil|B - Death Strike(BS)|B - Rune Tap|B - Rune Strike|B - Horn of Winter|B - Empower Rune Weapon|B - Blood Tap|B - Health Stone</RotationList><RequireCombat>true</RequireCombat><RotationNotes>*Notes* -) Hold Down Left Shift - Pause -) Hold Down Left Control - Deaht Grip -) Hold Down Left Alt - Dark Command -) Hold Down Right Alt - Pestilence</RotationNotes></Rotation>-<Rotation><RotationName>Powerfrost</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>No Dismount|F - Pause|F - Death Grip MO|F - Horn of Winter|F - Enemy|F - Pillar of Frost|F - Raise Dead|F - Blood Tap(2 Rune)|F - Outbreak|F - Plague Strike|F - Obliterate(Fr&Uh rune)|F - Obliterate(Death Rune)|F - Frost Strike(RP cap)|F - Obliterate(2UH)|F - Howling Blast (proc)|F - Frost Strike(Proc)|F - Howling Blast(&lt;90rp)|F - Frost Strike(&gt;90rp)|F - Howling Blast(&lt;60rp)|F - Howling Blast|F - Howling Blast(&gt;60rp)|F - Frost Strike(&gt;60rp)</RotationList><RequireCombat>false</RequireCombat><RotationNotes>*Notes* -) Hold Down Left Control - Death Grip Mouseover -) Hold Down Shift - Pause -) Holy Down Left Alt - Chains Mouseover</RotationNotes></Rotation></DEATHKNIGHT>
```

Modified Abilities file: just copy+paste and replace the text in Bubba's ability file


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><DEATHKNIGHT><Ability><Name>B - Rune Tap (Proc)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>48982</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local WofN3 = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 81164)
local WofN2 = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 81163)
local WofN1 = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 52284)
local CD = GetSpellCooldown(48982)

if WotN3 ~= nil or WotN2 ~= nil or WotN1 ~= nil then
if CD ~= nil then
return true
end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Pause</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if IsShiftKeyDown() then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>3000</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Icy Touch</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45477</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local dbFrostFever, _, _, _, _, _, dbexpire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;,55095, &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

if dbFrostFever ~= nil then		
	dbexpire =(dbexpire - GetTime())
	if dbexpire &amp;lt; 4 then
		RunMacroText(&amp;quot;/startattack&amp;quot;)
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Raise Dead</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>46584</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local UnholySTR =  UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 53365)
local PillarOfFrost =  UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,51271)

if UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) &amp;gt;= 87 or UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == -1 then 
	if UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) &amp;gt; 300000  then
			return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Chains of Ice</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45524</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if IsRightShiftKeyDown() and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Howling Blast</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49184</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Death Coil (Proc)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>47541</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local SDProc = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,49530)

if SDProc ~= nil then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Blood Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45902</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,R5 = GetRuneCooldown(5)
local _,_,R6 = GetRuneCooldown(6)

if  R5 == false and R6 == false then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Pause</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if IsLeftShiftKeyDown() and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Pause</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if IsShiftKeyDown() then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>3000</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Empower Rune Weapon</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>47568</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,R1 = GetRuneCooldown(1)
local _,_,R2 = GetRuneCooldown(2)
local _,_,R3 = GetRuneCooldown(3)
local _,_,R4 = GetRuneCooldown(4)
local _,_,R5 = GetRuneCooldown(5)
local _,_,R6 = GetRuneCooldown(6)
local levelCheck = UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)

if levelCheck ~= -1 then
	--boss level returns as -1
	return false
else
	if  R1 == false and R2 == false and R3 == false and R4 == false and R5 == false and R6 == false then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Icy Touch</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45477</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local dbFrostFever, _, _, _, _, _, dbexpire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;,55095, &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

if dbFrostFever ~= nil then		
	dbexpire =(dbexpire - GetTime())
	if dbexpire &amp;lt; 4 then
		RunMacroText(&amp;quot;/startattack&amp;quot;)
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Necrotic Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>73975</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local NecroticStrike =  UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 73975)

If NecroticStrike ~= nil then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Frost Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49143</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if  UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) &amp;gt; 60 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Pillar of Frost</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>51271</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) &amp;gt;= 300000  then 
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Necrotic Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>73975</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local NS = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 73975)
local thealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)

if NS == nil then
if thealth &amp;gt; 50 then
return true
end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Necrotic Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>73975</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local NecroticStrike =  UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 73975)

If NecroticStrike ~= nil then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Death Grip</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49576</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if IsControlKeyDown() then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>100</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Howling Blast (Lust)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49184</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,R1 = GetRuneCooldown(1)
local _,_,R2 = GetRuneCooldown(2)
local _,_,R3 = GetRuneCooldown(3)
local _,_,R4 = GetRuneCooldown(4)
local heroism = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 32182)
local lust = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 2825)
local warp = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 80353)
local hysteria = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 90355)

if heroism ~= nil or lust ~= nil or warp ~= nil or hysteria ~= nil then
	if R1 == false and R2 == false and R3 == false and R4 == false then 
		RunMacroText(&amp;quot;/startattack&amp;quot;)
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Plague Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45462</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local dbBloodPlague, _, _, _, _, _, BloodPlagueExpire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;,59879, &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

if  dbBloodPlague ~= nil then
	--cast if debuff has &amp;lt; 5 sec left
	BloodPlagueExpire =(BloodPlagueExpire - GetTime())
	if BloodPlagueExpire &amp;lt; 5 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Chains of Ice</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45524</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if IsShiftKeyDown() then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Raise Dead(Pillar)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>46584</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local UnholySTR =  UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 53365)
local PillarOfFrost =  UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,51271)

if UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) &amp;gt;= 88 or UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == -1 then 
	if UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) &amp;gt; 300000  then
		if UnholySTR ~= nil and PillarOfFrost ~= nil then
			return true
		end
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Apparatus of Khaz&amp;apos;goroth</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions>/use 14</Actions><Lua>local buff,_,_,TPCount = UnitAura(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;Titanic Power&amp;quot;)
local CD = GetItemCooldown(&amp;quot;68972&amp;quot;)

if buff ~= nil then
	if CD ~= true and TPCount == 5 and UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) &amp;gt;= 300000 then
        return true
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Obliterate</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49020</SpellID><Actions>/use 10</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Scourge Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>55090</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Howling Blast (proc)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49184</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local FreezingFog = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 59052)
if FreezingFog ~= nil then
	RunMacroText(&amp;quot;/startattack&amp;quot;)
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Obliterate(Death Rune)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49020</SpellID><Actions>/use 10</Actions><Lua>local _,_,R1 = GetRuneCooldown(1)
local _,_,R2 = GetRuneCooldown(2)

if  R1 == true and R2 == true then
	RunMacroText(&amp;quot;/startattack&amp;quot;)
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Pestilence</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>50842</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local BloodPlague = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;,59879, &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)
local CD = GetSpellCooldown(50842)

if BloodPlague ~= nil then
	if CD ~= nil then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Pestilence</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>50842</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local BloodPlague = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;,59879, &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)
local CD = GetSpellCooldown(50842)

if BloodPlague ~= nil then
	if CD ~= nil then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Howling Blast(Fever)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49184</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local dbFrostFever, _, _, _, _, _, dbexpire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;,55095, &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

if dbFrostFever ~= nil then		
	dbexpire =(dbexpire - GetTime())
	if dbexpire &amp;lt; 4 then
		RunMacroText(&amp;quot;/startattack&amp;quot;)
		return true
	end
else
	RunMacroText(&amp;quot;/startattack&amp;quot;)
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Obliterate(Fr&amp;Uh rune)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49020</SpellID><Actions>/use 10</Actions><Lua>local _,_,R3 = GetRuneCooldown(3)
local _,_,R4 = GetRuneCooldown(4)
local _,_,R5 = GetRuneCooldown(5)
local _,_,R6 = GetRuneCooldown(6)

if  R3 == true and R4 == true and R5 == true and R6 == true then
	RunMacroText(&amp;quot;/startattack&amp;quot;)
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Essence of the Eternal Flame</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions>/use 13</Actions><Lua>local CD = GetItemCooldown(&amp;quot;69002&amp;quot;)
	
    if CD ~= nil and UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) &amp;gt;= 300000 then
        return true
    end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Blood Tap(2 Rune)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45529</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,R1 = GetRuneCooldown(1)
local _,_,R2 = GetRuneCooldown(2)


if  R1 == false or R2 == false then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Empower Rune Weapon</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>47568</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,R1 = GetRuneCooldown(1)
local _,_,R2 = GetRuneCooldown(2)
local _,_,R3 = GetRuneCooldown(3)
local _,_,R4 = GetRuneCooldown(4)
local _,_,R5 = GetRuneCooldown(5)
local _,_,R6 = GetRuneCooldown(6)
local levelCheck = UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)

if levelCheck ~= -1 then
	--boss level returns as -1
	return false
else
	if  R1 == false and R2 == false and R3 == false and R4 == false and R5 == false and R6 == false then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Obliterate(Proc)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49020</SpellID><Actions>/use 10</Actions><Lua>local KMProc = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,51128)

if KMProc ~= nil then
	RunMacroText(&amp;quot;/startattack&amp;quot;)
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Scourge Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>55090</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Death Coil(pet-test)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>47541</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local DarkTransformation = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;pet&amp;quot;, 63560)

if DarkTransformation == nil then
return true
end

if IsAltKeyDown() then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Death Coil</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>47541</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Death Coil(rp-cap)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>47541</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) &amp;gt;= 70 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Gargoyle PVP</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49206</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Outbreak</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>77575</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local dbBloodPlague, _, _, _, _, _, BloodPlagueExpire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;,59879, &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

if  dbBloodPlague ~= nil then
	BloodPlagueExpire =(BloodPlagueExpire - GetTime())
	if BloodPlagueExpire &amp;lt; 4 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Empower Rune Weapon PVP</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>47568</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,R1 = GetRuneCooldown(1)
local _,_,R2 = GetRuneCooldown(2)
local _,_,R3 = GetRuneCooldown(3)
local _,_,R4 = GetRuneCooldown(4)
local _,_,R5 = GetRuneCooldown(5)
local _,_,R6 = GetRuneCooldown(6)

	if  R1 == false and R2 == false and R3 == false and R4 == false and R5 == false and R6 == false then
		return true
	end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Health Stone</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5512</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local myhealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)
if myhealth &amp;lt;= 20 then 
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Blood Tap(2 Rune)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45529</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local PC = UnitAffectingCombat(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)
local EC = UnitAffectingCombat(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
-- local EC = true
local time1,dur1,d1=GetRuneCooldown(1)
local time2,dur2,d2=GetRuneCooldown(2)

if PC and EC then
   if not d1 or not d1 and not d2 then
      if time1 + dur1 - GetTime() &amp;gt; 2 then
         return true
      end
   elseif not d2 then
      if time2 + dur2 - GetTime() &amp;gt; 2 then
         return true
      end
   end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Pestilence</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>50842</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local BloodPlague = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;,59879, &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)
local CD = GetSpellCooldown(50842)

if BloodPlague ~= nil then
	if CD ~= nil then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Empower Rune Weapon PVP</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>47568</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,R1 = GetRuneCooldown(1)
local _,_,R2 = GetRuneCooldown(2)
local _,_,R3 = GetRuneCooldown(3)
local _,_,R4 = GetRuneCooldown(4)
local _,_,R5 = GetRuneCooldown(5)
local _,_,R6 = GetRuneCooldown(6)

	if  R1 == false and R2 == false and R3 == false and R4 == false and R5 == false and R6 == false then
		return true
	end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Horn of Winter</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>57330</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local Horn, _, _, _, _, _, hwexpire = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 57330)

if Horn ~= nill then
	hwexpire =(hwexpire - GetTime())
	if hwexpire &amp;lt; 5 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Horn of Winter</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>57330</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local Horn, _, _, _, _, _, hwexpire = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 57330)

if Horn ~= nill then
	hwexpire =(hwexpire - GetTime())
	if hwexpire &amp;lt; 5 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Plague Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45462</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local dbBloodPlague, _, _, _, _, _, BloodPlagueExpire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;,59879, &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

if  dbBloodPlague ~= nil then
	--cast if debuff has &amp;lt; 4 sec left
	BloodPlagueExpire =(BloodPlagueExpire - GetTime())
	if BloodPlagueExpire &amp;lt; 4 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Outbreak</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>77575</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local dbBloodPlague, _, _, _, _, _, BloodPlagueExpire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;,59879, &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

if  dbBloodPlague ~= nil then
	BloodPlagueExpire =(BloodPlagueExpire - GetTime())
	if BloodPlagueExpire &amp;lt; 4 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Horn of Winter</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>57330</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local Horn, _, _, _, _, _, hwexpire = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 57330)

if Horn ~= nill then
	hwexpire =(hwexpire - GetTime())
	if hwexpire &amp;lt; 5 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Pillar of Frost PVP</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>51271</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Health Stone</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5512</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local myhealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)
if myhealth &amp;lt;= 20 then 
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Chains of Ice</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45524</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if IsShiftKeyDown() then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Health Stone</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5512</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local myhealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)
if myhealth &amp;lt;= 20 then 
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Outbreak</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>77575</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local dbBloodPlague, _, _, _, _, _, BloodPlagueExpire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;,59879, &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

if  dbBloodPlague ~= nil then
	BloodPlagueExpire =(BloodPlagueExpire - GetTime())
	if BloodPlagueExpire &amp;lt; 4 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Blood Tap(2 Rune)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45529</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,R1 = GetRuneCooldown(1)
local _,_,R2 = GetRuneCooldown(2)


if  R1 == false or R2 == false then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Plague Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45462</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local dbBloodPlague, _, _, _, _, _, BloodPlagueExpire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;,59879, &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

if  dbBloodPlague ~= nil then
	--cast if debuff has &amp;lt; 5 sec left
	BloodPlagueExpire =(BloodPlagueExpire - GetTime())
	if BloodPlagueExpire &amp;lt; 5 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Dark Transformation</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>63560</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local ShadowInfusion = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;pet&amp;quot;, 91342)

if ShadowInfusion ~= nil then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Pet</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Raise Dead</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>46584</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local UnholySTR =  UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 53365)
local PillarOfFrost =  UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,51271)

if UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) &amp;gt;= 88 or UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == -1 then 
	if UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) &amp;gt; 300000  then
			return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>No Dismount</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if IsMounted() ~= nil then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Unholy Frenzy</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49016</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local levelCheck = UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
if levelCheck ~= -1 then
	--boss level returns as -1
	return false
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Unholy Frenzy PVP</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49016</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Rune Tap</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>48982</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local HP = UnitHealth(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100

if HP &amp;lt; 50 then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Rune Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>56815</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Blood Boil</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>48721</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local dbBladeBarrier, _, _, _, _, _, BladeBarrierExpire = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,49501,&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)
local _,_,R1 = GetRuneCooldown(1)
local _,_,R2 = GetRuneCooldown(2)

if  R1 == true and R2 == true then
	return true
else
if  dbBladeBarrier ~= nil then
	BladeBarrierExpire =(BladeBarrierExpire - GetTime())
	if BladeBarrierExpire &amp;lt; 4 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Blood Tap</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45529</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Blood Tap</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45529</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Blood Tap</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45529</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Bone Shield</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49222</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local BoneShield = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 49222)

if BoneShield == nil then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Death Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49998</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local HP = UnitHealth(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100

if HP &amp;lt; 50 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Death Grip</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49576</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if IsLeftControlKeyDown() and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>100</RecastDelay><Target>Mouseover</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Empower Rune Weapon</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>47568</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,R1 = GetRuneCooldown(1)
local _,_,R2 = GetRuneCooldown(2)
local _,_,R3 = GetRuneCooldown(3)
local _,_,R4 = GetRuneCooldown(4)
local _,_,R5 = GetRuneCooldown(5)
local _,_,R6 = GetRuneCooldown(6)
local levelCheck = UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)

if levelCheck ~= -1 then
	--boss level returns as -1
	return false
else
	if  R1 == false and R2 == false and R3 == false and R4 == false and R5 == false and R6 == false then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Raise Dead</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>46584</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if UnitExists(&amp;quot;pet&amp;quot;) == nil then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Frost Strike(Proc)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49143</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local KMProc = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,51128)

if KMProc ~= nil then
	if  UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) &amp;gt; 32 then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Frost Strike(RP cap)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49143</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local rp = 31

if (UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) - UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)) &amp;lt; rp then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Gargoyle</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49206</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local levelCheck = UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
if levelCheck ~= -1 then
	--boss level returns as -1
	return false
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Heart Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>55050</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local dbBladeBarrier, _, _, _, _, _, BladeBarrier = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,49501)

if  dbBladeBarrier ~= nil then
	BladeBarrier =(BladeBarrier - GetTime())
	if BladeBarrier &amp;lt; 2 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Icy Touch</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45477</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local dbFrostFever, _, _, _, _, _, dbexpire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;,55095, &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

if dbFrostFever ~= nil then
	RunMacroText(&amp;quot;/startattack&amp;quot;)		
	dbexpire =(dbexpire - GetTime())
	if dbexpire &amp;lt; 4 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Festering Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>85948</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Death Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49998</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local HP = UnitHealth(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100

if HP &amp;lt; 45 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Death Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49998</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local HP = UnitHealth(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100

if HP &amp;lt; 25 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Death Grip</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49576</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if IsControlKeyDown() then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>100</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Blood Boil</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>48721</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Blood Boil</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>48721</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Dark Command</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>56222</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if IsLeftAltKeyDown() and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>50</RecastDelay><Target>Mouseover</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Heart Strike(2 Rune)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>55050</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,R1 = GetRuneCooldown(1)
local _,_,R2 = GetRuneCooldown(2)

if  R1 == true and R2 == true then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Heart Strike Test</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>55050</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local dbBladeBarrier = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,49501)

if  dbBladeBarrier == nil then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Death Strike(BS)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49998</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local BloodShield = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 77513)

if BloodShield == nil then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Death Coil (Lichbourne)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>47541</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local Lichbourne = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 49039)

if Lichbourne ~= nil then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Rune Strike (RP Save)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>56815</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if IsRightAltKeyDown() then
return true
else
if UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) &amp;gt; 80 then
return true
end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Target In Combat</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if UnitAffectingCombat(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == nil then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Pestilence (Mod)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>50842</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if IsRightAltKeyDown() and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Blood Boil (Proc)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>48721</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local CS1 = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 81135)
local CS2 = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 81136)

if CS1 ~= nil or CS2 ~= nil and CheckInteractDistance(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 3) == 1 then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Death Grip MO</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49576</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if IsLeftControlKeyDown() and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil then
	if UnitIsEnemy(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;mouseover&amp;quot;) and UnitIsDead(&amp;quot;mouseover&amp;quot;) == nil then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>10</RecastDelay><Target>Mouseover</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Chains of Ice MO</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45524</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if IsLeftAltKeyDown( ) and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil then
	if UnitIsEnemy(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;mouseover&amp;quot;) and UnitIsDead(&amp;quot;mouseover&amp;quot;) == nil then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Mouseover</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Death Grip MO</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49576</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if IsLeftControlKeyDown() and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil then
	if UnitIsEnemy(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;mouseover&amp;quot;) and UnitIsDead(&amp;quot;mouseover&amp;quot;) == nil then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>100</RecastDelay><Target>Mouseover</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Chains of Ice MO</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45524</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if IsLeftAltKeyDown( ) and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil then
	if UnitIsEnemy(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;mouseover&amp;quot;) and UnitIsDead(&amp;quot;mouseover&amp;quot;) == nil then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Mouseover</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Player In Combat</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if UnitAffectingCombat(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) == nil then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Taunt Check</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>56222</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local Threat = UnitThreatSituation(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)

if Threat &amp;lt; 2 then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Blood Presence</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local Presnce = GetShapeshiftForm()

if Presnce == 0 then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Unholy Presence</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local Presnce = GetShapeshiftForm()

if Presnce == 0 then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Unholy Presence</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local Presnce = GetShapeshiftForm()

if Presnce == 0 then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Rune Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>56815</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()

if SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Obliterate</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49020</SpellID><Actions>/startattack|/use 10</Actions><Lua>shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()

if SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Howling Blast</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49184</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()

if SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Plague Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45462</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()
local dbBloodPlague, _, _, _, _, _, BloodPlagueExpire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;,59879, &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

if dbBloodPlague ~= nil and SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
	--cast if debuff has &amp;lt; 5 sec left
	BloodPlagueExpire =(BloodPlagueExpire - GetTime())
	if BloodPlagueExpire &amp;lt; 5 then
		return true
	end
else
	if dbBloodPlague == nil and SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Blood Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45902</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()

if SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Frost Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49143</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()

if UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) &amp;gt; 60 and SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Death Coil</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>47541</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Blood Boil</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>48721</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>
	return true
</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Outbreak</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>77575</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()
local dbFrostFever, _, _, _, _, _, dbexpire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;,55095, &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)
local dbBloodPlague, _, _, _, _, _, BloodPlagueExpire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;,59879, &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

if dbBloodPlague ~= nil and dbFrostFever ~= nil and SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
	--cast if debuff has &amp;lt; 5 sec left
	BloodPlagueExpire =(BloodPlagueExpire - GetTime())
	dbexpire =(dbexpire - GetTime())
	if BloodPlagueExpire &amp;lt; 7 and dbexpire &amp;lt; 7 then
		return true
	end
else
	if dbBloodPlague == nil and dbFrostFever == nil and SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
		return true
	else
		return false
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Obliterate(Proc)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49020</SpellID><Actions>/startattack|/use 10</Actions><Lua>shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()
local KMProc = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,51128)

if KMProc ~= nil and SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Death Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49998</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()
local HP = UnitHealth(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100

if HP &amp;lt; 40 and SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Horn of Winter</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>57330</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()
local HornofWinter, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;,57330, &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

if HornofWinter ~= nill and SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Mind Freeze</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>53550</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Festering Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>85948</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()

if SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Pestilence</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>50842</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()
local BloodPlague = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;,59879, &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)
local CD = GetSpellCooldown(50842)

if BloodPlague ~= nil and SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
	if CD ~= nil then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Howling Blast (proc)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49184</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local FreezingFog = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 59052)
if FreezingFog ~= nil then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Horn of Winter(on)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>57330</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()
local HornOfWinter =  UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 57330)

if HornOfWinter == nil and SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Death Coil(rp-cap)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>47541</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) &amp;gt;= 100 and SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Frost Strike(RP for Brez)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49143</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if  UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) &amp;gt; 85 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Pillar of Frost</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>51271</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>if UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) &amp;gt;= 300000  then 
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Blood Tap</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45529</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()

if GetSpellCooldown(47476) ~= 0 and SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Raise Dead</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>46584</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local UnholySTR =  UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 53365)
local PillarOfFrost =  UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,51271)

if UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) &amp;gt;= 87 or UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == -1 then 
	if UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) &amp;gt; 300000  then
			return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Apparatus of Khaz&amp;apos;goroth</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions>/use 14</Actions><Lua>local buff,_,_,TPCount = UnitAura(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;Titanic Power&amp;quot;)
local CD = GetItemCooldown(&amp;quot;68972&amp;quot;)

if buff ~= nil then
	if CD ~= true and TPCount == 5 and UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) &amp;gt;= 300000 then
        return true
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Health Stone</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5512</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()
local myhealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

if myhealth &amp;lt;= 25 then 
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Raise Dead(Pillar)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>46584</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local UnholySTR =  UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 53365)
local PillarOfFrost =  UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,51271)

if UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) &amp;gt;= 87 or UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == -1 then 
	if UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) &amp;gt; 300000  then
		if UnholySTR ~= nil and PillarOfFrost ~= nil then
			return true
		end
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Frost Strike(Proc)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49143</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()
local KMProc = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,51128)

if KMProc ~= nil and UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) &amp;gt; 60 SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Blood Tap(2 Rune)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45529</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,R1 = GetRuneCooldown(1)
local _,_,R2 = GetRuneCooldown(2)


if  R1 == false or R2 == false then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Howling Blast (Lust)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49184</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local _,_,R1 = GetRuneCooldown(1)
local _,_,R2 = GetRuneCooldown(2)
local _,_,R3 = GetRuneCooldown(3)
local _,_,R4 = GetRuneCooldown(4)
local heroism = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 32182)
local lust = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 2825)
local warp = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 80353)
local hysteria = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 90355)

if heroism ~= nil or lust ~= nil or warp ~= nil or hysteria ~= nil then
	if R1 == false and R2 == false and R3 == false and R4 == false then 
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Obliterate(Death Rune)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49020</SpellID><Actions>/startattack|/use 10</Actions><Lua>shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()
local _,_,R1 = GetRuneCooldown(1)
local _,_,R2 = GetRuneCooldown(2)

if R1 == true and R2 == true and SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Obliterate(Fr&amp;Uh rune)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49020</SpellID><Actions>/startattack|/use 10</Actions><Lua>shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()
local _,_,R3 = GetRuneCooldown(3)
local _,_,R4 = GetRuneCooldown(4)
local _,_,R5 = GetRuneCooldown(5)
local _,_,R6 = GetRuneCooldown(6)

if R3 == true and R4 == true and R5 == true and R6 == true and SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Frost Strike(RP cap)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49143</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()
local rp = 31

if (UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) - UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)) &amp;lt; rp and SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Howling Blast(Fever)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49184</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()
local dbFrostFever, _, _, _, _, _, dbexpire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;,55095, &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

if dbexpire ~= nil and SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then		
	dbexpire =(dbexpire - GetTime())
	if dbexpire &amp;lt; 4 then
		return true
	end
else
	if dbexpire == nil  and SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Essence of the Eternal Flame</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions>/use 13</Actions><Lua>local CD = GetItemCooldown(&amp;quot;69002&amp;quot;)
	
    if CD ~= nil and UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) &amp;gt;= 300000 then
        return true
    end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Necrotic Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>73975</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()

if SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Necrotic Strike(db)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>73975</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()
local NecroticStrike, _, _, _, _, _, NecroticStrikeExpire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;,73975, &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

if NecroticStrike ~= nil and SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
	--cast if debuff has &amp;lt; 5 sec left
	NecroticStrikeExpire =(NecroticStrikeExpire - GetTime())
	if NecroticStrikeExpire &amp;lt; 5 then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Necrotic Strike(slow)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>73975</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()
local slowdb = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 68766, &amp;quot;PLAYER|HARMFUL&amp;quot;)
local chilblains = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 50435, &amp;quot;PLAYER|HARMFUL&amp;quot;)
local chains = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 45524, &amp;quot;PLAYER|HARMFUL&amp;quot;)

if slowdb == nil and chilblains == nil and Chains == nil and SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Howling Blast(slow)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49184</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()
local slowdb = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 68766, &amp;quot;PLAYER|HARMFUL&amp;quot;)
local chilblains = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 50435, &amp;quot;PLAYER|HARMFUL&amp;quot;)
local chains = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 45524, &amp;quot;PLAYER|HARMFUL&amp;quot;)

if chilblains == nil and slowdb == nil and chains == nil and SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Frost Strike(Proc)test</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49143</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()
local KMProc = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,51128)
local _,_,R1 = GetRuneCooldown(1)
local _,_,R2 = GetRuneCooldown(2)
local _,_,R3 = GetRuneCooldown(3)
local _,_,R4 = GetRuneCooldown(4)
local _,_,R5 = GetRuneCooldown(5)
local _,_,R6 = GetRuneCooldown(6)

if KMProc ~= nil and SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
	R1 =(R1 - GetTime())
	R2 =(R2 - GetTime())
	R3 =(R3 - GetTime())
	R4 =(R4 - GetTime())
	R5 =(R5 - GetTime())
	R6 =(R6 - GetTime())
	if R1 &amp;lt; 1 and R2 &amp;lt; 1 or R3 &amp;lt; 1 and R5 &amp;lt; 1 or R4 &amp;lt; 1 and R6 &amp;lt; 1 then
		return true
		end
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Chains of Ice(fever)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45524</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()
local dbFrostFever, _, _, _, _, _, dbexpire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;,55095, &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

if dbFrostFever ~= nil and SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then		
	dbexpire =(dbexpire - GetTime())
	if dbexpire &amp;lt; 4 then
		return true
	end
else
	if dbFrostFever == nil  and SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Scourge Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>55090</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()
local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local dbNecrotic = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 73975, &amp;quot;PLAYER|HARMFUL&amp;quot;)

if unithealth &amp;lt; 50 and dbNecrotic ~= nil and SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Dark Transformation</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>63560</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()
local DarkTransform = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;pet&amp;quot;,81340)

if SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Death Coil(sd)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>47541</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()
local SDproc = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,81340)

if SDproc ~= nil and SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Focus Mind Freeze</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>47528</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>_,_,_,_,_,_,_,_,interrupt = UnitCastingInfo(&amp;quot;focus&amp;quot;)

if interrupt == false then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Focus</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Focus Leap</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>47482</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>_,_,_,_,_,_,_,_,interrupt = UnitCastingInfo(&amp;quot;focus&amp;quot;)
local DarkTransform = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;pet&amp;quot;,63560)

if DarkTransform ~= nil and interrupt == false then
  return true
else
	if GetSpellCooldown(47481) ~= 0 and interrupt == false then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Focus</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Claw</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>47468</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local DarkTransform = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;pet&amp;quot;,63560)
local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local _,_,_,ShadowInfusion = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;pet&amp;quot;,91342)

if DarkTransform ~= nil or unithealth &amp;lt; 25 then
	return true
else
	if UnitPower(&amp;quot;pet&amp;quot;) == 100 and ShadowInfusion ~= 5 and ShadowInfusion ~= 4 then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Focus Gnaw</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>47481</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>_,_,_,_,_,_,_,_,interrupt = UnitCastingInfo(&amp;quot;focus&amp;quot;)

if interrupt == false then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Focus</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Gnaw</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>47481</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>_,_,_,_,_,_,_,_,interrupt = UnitCastingInfo(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)

if GetSpellCooldown(47528) == 0 and interrupt == false then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Chains of Ice(slow)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45524</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()
local slowdb = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 68766, &amp;quot;PLAYER|HARMFUL&amp;quot;)
local chilblains = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 50435, &amp;quot;PLAYER|HARMFUL&amp;quot;)
local chains = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 45524, &amp;quot;PLAYER|HARMFUL&amp;quot;)

if chilblains == nil and slowdb == nil and chains == nil and SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Necrotic Strike (stack)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>73975</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()

pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;focus&amp;quot;, 5782) --fear
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
	pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;focus&amp;quot;, 8122) --psychic scream
end
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
	pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;focus&amp;quot;, 6770) --sap
end
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
	pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;focus&amp;quot;, 20066) --Repentance
end
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
	pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;focus&amp;quot;, 85388) --Throwdown
end
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
	pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;focus&amp;quot;, 5246) --Intimidating Shout
end
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
	pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;focus&amp;quot;, 47476) --Strangulate
end
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
	pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;focus&amp;quot;, 47481) --Gnaw
end
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
	pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;focus&amp;quot;, 49203) --Hungering Cold
end
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
	pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;focus&amp;quot;, 51514) --Hex
end
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
	pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;focus&amp;quot;, 5211) --Bash
end
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
	pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;focus&amp;quot;, 853) --HOJ
end
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
	pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;focus&amp;quot;, 19647) --Spell Lock
end
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
	pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;focus&amp;quot;, 47541) --Death Coil
end
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
	pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;focus&amp;quot;, 605) --Mind Control
end
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
	pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;focus&amp;quot;, 33786) --Cyclone
end
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
	pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;focus&amp;quot;, 5211) --Bash
end
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
	pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;focus&amp;quot;, 9005) --Pounce
end
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
	pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;focus&amp;quot;, 34490) --Silencing Shout
end
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
	pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;focus&amp;quot;, 19503) --Scatter Shot
end
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
	pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;focus&amp;quot;, 1499) --Freezing Trap
end
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
	pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;focus&amp;quot;, 2139) --CounterSpell
end
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
	pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;focus&amp;quot;, 44572) --Deep Freeze
end
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
	pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;focus&amp;quot;, 118) --Polymorph
end
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
	pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;focus&amp;quot;, 82676) --Ring of Frost
end
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
	pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;focus&amp;quot;, 703) --Garrote
end
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
	pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;focus&amp;quot;, 408) --Kidney Shot
end
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
	pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;focus&amp;quot;, 1833) --Cheap Shot
end
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
	pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;focus&amp;quot;, 2094) --Blind
end
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
	pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;focus&amp;quot;, 1776) --Gouge
end
if pvpdebuffCheck ~= nil and SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
	if (expire - GetTime()) &amp;gt;= 1 then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Leap</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>47482</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>_,_,_,_,_,_,_,_,interrupt = UnitCastingInfo(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local DarkTransform = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;pet&amp;quot;,63560)

if DarkTransform ~= nil and interrupt == false then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Death and Decay</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if IsShiftAltKeyDown() then
  CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(56222)))
  if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end  
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Mouseover</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Use: Mouseover Skill</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if IsMouseButtonDown() then
	if UnitAffectingCombat(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) then
		RunMacroText(&amp;quot;/click &amp;quot;..GetMouseFocus():GetName())
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Enemy</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if UnitExists(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == nil or UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) then
	if UnitAffectingCombat(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) == nil then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Enemy</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if UnitExists(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == nil or UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) then
	if UnitAffectingCombat(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) == nil then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Obliterate(Proc+2UH)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49020</SpellID><Actions>/use 10</Actions><Lua>local KMProc = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,51128)
local _,_,R5 = GetRuneCooldown(5)
local _,_,R6 = GetRuneCooldown(6)

if KMProc ~= nil andR5 == true and R6 == true then
	RunMacroText(&amp;quot;/startattack&amp;quot;)
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Howling Blast(&amp;lt;90rp)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49184</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>if  UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) &amp;lt; 90 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Howling Blast(&amp;gt;90rp)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49184</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>if  UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) &amp;gt; 90 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Frost Strike(&amp;gt;90rp)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49143</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if  UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) &amp;gt; 90 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Howling Blast(&amp;lt;60rp)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49184</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>if  UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) &amp;lt; 60 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Obliterate(2UH)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49020</SpellID><Actions>/use 10</Actions><Lua>local _,_,R5 = GetRuneCooldown(5)
local _,_,R6 = GetRuneCooldown(6)

if R5 == true and R6 == true then
	RunMacroText(&amp;quot;/startattack&amp;quot;)
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Frost Strike(&amp;gt;60rp)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49143</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if  UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) &amp;gt; 60 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Horn of Winter(no runes)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>57330</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,R1 = GetRuneCooldown(1)
local _,_,R2 = GetRuneCooldown(2)
local _,_,R3 = GetRuneCooldown(3)
local _,_,R4 = GetRuneCooldown(4)


if  R1 == false and R2 == false and R3 == false and R4 == false and UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) &amp;lt; 31  then
		return true
	end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability></DEATHKNIGHT>
```

----------


## Relentless904

> Actually not anymore it doesn't, shadowbolt is no a so so ability for demo. Do some research on warlocksden or EJ and you will see why. Unless however you are wearing terrible gear anything below 4 set tier 12 should still use shadow bolt.


Actually, yes it still does...you are retarded.

----------


## Tankall

> Hey mate, if you go into your PQR folder look for the file called "Offsets_15005".
> 
> Right click on it and chose either edit with notepad
> 
> OR
> 
> Open with notepad
> 
> Then go to where it says <CurrentWoWVersion>15005</CurrentWoWVersion>
> ...


I have tried this multiple times now and I still can't get profiles to work. Does the name of the xml need to be changed as well?

----------


## Relentless904

> I have tried this multiple times now and I still can't get profiles to work. Does the name of the xml need to be changed as well?


If you change the name of the file, then it will not even read it. You only need to change that single string.

----------


## imdasandman

> If you change the name of the file, then it will not even read it. You only need to change that single string.


I changed the <CurrentWoWVersion>15050</CurrentWoWVersion> and I also changed the file name and my PQR works fine.

----------


## Tankall

> Just an update: Seems a lot of the profiles dont work atm as they're giving the lua errors which breaks them pretty early on in their rotations/checks. Anyone else having this issue? My shaman and warrior are auto attack champions atm if I have PQR running. Thoughts?


I guess what I thought was an issue with the version change was actually this issue - I would log onto my rogue and the profile was interfering with an addon (in my case Poisoner). LUA for that addon popped up every time I activated PQR. Disabled the addon and PQR works fine now, so I would check your LUA error outputs after you activate profiles for your shaman and warrior and see if it might be the same thing.

----------


## xax68

Anything for Disc Priests please?

----------


## expunge

> After today's EU server restarts i cant seem to be able to start the bot anymore, every time i log my char on, prio does not find my WoW.exe process and the only thing i can select is Edit Mode, i tried clicking refresh, rebooting, nothing helped. Is anyone else experiencing this?


Have you read any of the last few pages or even downloaded the new version? Fixes have been posted numerous times.

----------


## vadyaminsk

Вышло новое исправление бот не пашет плиз исправте!!

----------


## Shaela

> Anything for Disc Priests please?


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2149707 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

I've been using this one and it works pretty well! It does leave a spell "activated" and you have to cast a greater heal to avoid having the whirring noise when you're out of combat, but I haven't had time to figure out what to do to fix that. Have used it in DS normal and the new 5 mans, 378 ilevel, and mana has been good and heals have been great.

----------


## vadyaminsk

Ну ё мае It turned out a new patch boat does not plow типо того

----------


## Jamsx1

I have been using Onya elemental profile from page 80. It works great i have only one request, if it could cast Unleash Elements everytime it was off cooldown right before it casted Lava Burst. Also does anyone know of a good working Enhancement script? Thanks to Xelper and everyone who writes profiles, keep up the great work!

----------


## smrdlja

There is new build pushed, 15050 (not 15005 like first live). anyone have offsets?

----------


## dwivvc

I noticed with the changes to holy pallys that the profiles haven't been updated 

So I changed the the one I had to just remove the holy radiance and judgments as I don't know how to update them


PALADIN PVE ROTATION 


Like I said this is by no means a replacement but it will stop you from attempting to cast holyraidance 

And it would be great if this could be upgraded to 4.3 any way thanks guys

----------


## Ralphiuss

I took Kezzin86 shaman chain heal code and changed it to work with Holy Radiance. Works like a charm!

----------


## dwivvc

> I took Kezzin86 shaman chain heal code and changed it to work with Holy Radiance. Works like a charm!


Just done a thread search and I can't find it do you have any idea how I could implement that into the holy pally script Just trying to learn about coding in wow and it's really quite manic at the moment

----------


## arthad

> Hey mate, if you go into your PQR folder look for the file called "Offsets_15005".
> 
> Right click on it and chose either edit with notepad
> 
> OR
> 
> Open with notepad
> 
> Then go to where it says <CurrentWoWVersion>15005</CurrentWoWVersion>
> ...


+REP, thanks for the update info.  :Smile:

----------


## fmagretto

We got some people posting on the new forum but i would really like to see more there. we're at almost 200 pages of this post and it's getting way out of hand. I'll be posting updates to my pve ret pally profile only on the other forum because it'll get lost in these threads just like the offset posts and other profiles. So if you release a profile please post it on the other forum as well you don't even need to make an account. 

http://pqrotation.forumotion.com/

Also:

I found this spreadsheet of buff/debuffs on a curse forum and thought it might help some people making profiles especially using the 'pvp debuffs' tab to make lists for hand of freedom and such. According to the post it includes all cata (de)buffs and was updated 4 days ago.

List of Cata buffs/debuffs with Spell ID

----------


## Ralphiuss

If you know to edit abilitys or make new ones. Here is what I used for Holy Randice. 





> if PQR_CustomTargetHP < 85 and lowhpmembers >= 3 and IsMounted() == nil and PQR_IsMoving(1) == false and PQR_IsCastingSpell(82327) == false then 
> return true
> end


Credit goes to Kezzin86. I took this code from his chain heal on his Resto shaman profile.

----------


## darkayo

I need Warrior arms script, please help.

----------


## larrybyrdy

> I need Warrior arms script, please help.


Go a few pages back, I linked all of my scripts and theres an arms one included in there (Bubba and a few others).

----------


## darkayo

> Go a few pages back, I linked all of my scripts and theres an arms one included in there (Bubba and a few others).


Thank you. Testing now !
Edit : +rep !
I'll try to add trinkets, etc.

----------


## Techz

> According to EJ and a few other DK resources Powerfrost is pushing out just slightly less dps than Unholy and more dps than DW frost that uses the obliterate more than FS/HB like Powerfrost does.
> Frost DPS guide credit goes to Titus Pullo btw he calls this Masterfrost... I think power is cooler 
> Frost DPS | Winter of Discontent [4.3] - Elitist Jerks
> Stat Weights:
> Masterfrost Stat Priority 
> Strength > Expertise to Cap > Yellow Hit to Cap > Spell Hit to Cap(820 hit rating)>Mastery > Haste > Crit
> 
> 
> It is advised to have 820 hit rating so that your spell hit capped at 17%
> ...




Can we just not make this into 2 new files for a dk?

----------


## vadyaminsk

link where new bot please

----------


## smashway

vadyaminsk: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2154138 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

----------


## chumii

Hey,

is anyone using a balance druid profile? couldnt find one in this threat (didnt go through all pages though)..
or does someone has an idea, which profile i could use as a basic and adjust it for balance druid? would be nice to learn making profiles also..

----------


## outoforder

feral healing touch, lbx3, on pred swiftness proc?

This works for Healing Touch when pred swift procs:
local _, _, _, PS = UnitBuffID("player", 69369)
local inRange = IsSpellInRange("Healing Touch", "player")

if PS ~= nil and inRange == 1 then
return true
else
return false
end

how can i also add 3 stacks of lb?

----------


## vadyaminsk

> vadyaminsk: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2154138 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)


Yeah thanks

----------


## Xelper

4.3.15050 Offsets: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/Offsets_15050.xml

----------


## outoforder

i am getting close to figuring pred swift, healing touch, lbx3. chopping up the hard work you guys have done. this is what i got so far.

pred healing touch: (works fine, its sumone elses code)
local _, _, _, PS = UnitBuffID("player", 69369)
local inRange = IsSpellInRange("Healing Touch", "player")
if PS ~= nil and inRange == 1 then
return true
else
return false
end


lbx3 (works, but keeps reapplying after 3 stacks drop):
local _,_,_,LB = UnitBuffID("player", 33763)
if LB == nil then
return true
end
if LB ~= nil and LB < 3 then
return true
end

but i cant get the two to combine, notice anything wrong here?: for pred swift proc, healing touch, lbx3
local _, _, _, PS = UnitBuffID("player", 69369)
local inRange = IsSpellInRange("Healing Touch", "player")
local _,_,_,LB = UnitBuffID("player", 33763)

if PS ~= nil and inRange == 1 then
return true
else
if LB == nil then
return true
else
if LB ~= nil and LB < 3 then
return true
else
return false
end

Im gonna keep trying but i dunno...

----------


## paxtonite

not working today. won't recognise wow process for some reason. anyone have the same?

scrap that, being a div.

----------


## Debordes

Anyone have an updated Hpally profile? According tp his site bubba has not updated his in over a month.

----------


## Schifty5

> Hey mate, if you go into your PQR folder look for the file called "Offsets_15005".
> 
> Right click on it and chose either edit with notepad
> 
> OR
> 
> Open with notepad
> 
> Then go to where it says <CurrentWoWVersion>15005</CurrentWoWVersion>
> ...




Woot! Thank You! +rep

----------


## merrikh

i know i posted this a bit few pages back but i think it got lost in int he posts about new offsets. but was wondering if any1 had a working rogue sub PvE profile? sorta have 1 working it just doesnt want to evicerate or shadow dance. but itll do recup snd and rupture int hat order

----------


## crystal_tech

ok heres the updated lock profiles: http://www.chromiumcomputers.com/fil...k_Profiles.zip

it has Demo SB filler rotations and Inc Filler Rotations.

----------


## outoforder

maybe u guys can help me with somthing easy. im trying to learn. all i want right now is to see the code to cast 3 stacks of lifebloom on my self. when the stacks drop i dont want to reapply them.
Lifebloom - 33763 - Player

----------


## crystal_tech

> i know i posted this a bit few pages back but i think it got lost in int he posts about new offsets. but was wondering if any1 had a working rogue sub PvE profile? sorta have 1 working it just doesnt want to evicerate or shadow dance. but itll do recup snd and rupture int hat order


mine had that issue my workaround is to think backwards try returning false then return true

----------


## Relentless904

> ok heres the updated lock profiles: http://www.chromiumcomputers.com/fil...k_Profiles.zip
> 
> it has Demo SB filler rotations and Inc Filler Rotations.


Going to show my noobiness by asking what those are...?

Ah, Shadow Bolt and Incinerate .... lol ...thanks crystal!

----------


## Aunubus69

> Ok im releasing this one since testers gave theyr positive feedback.
> 
> *FERAL PVP*
> and
> *FERAL PVP (ARENA)*
> 
> This is only usable for bg's, duels and arena, if you try to dps any heroic or raid with this your dps will fail big time.
> Altho testers say it was good enough, i will keep improving it.
> Actual 2v2 rating is: 2k
> ...




I tried to download the pvp kitty files says its deleted or not found. Does anyone have this file or can give me the write up for it so i can make a XML file. Thanks

----------


## crystal_tech

okay i'm trying to shorten some code. Pretty much it checks to see if you are wearing warlock t13 and if you are to cast soulburn automatically. what i have works just wondering if there a better way of coding it. here it is.


```
local gloves = IsEquippedItem("Gloves of the Faceless Shroud")
local hood = IsEquippedItem("Hood of the Faceless Shroud")
local legs = IsEquippedItem("Leggings of the Faceless Shroud")
local robes = IsEquippedItem("Robes of the Faceless Shroud")
local mantle = IsEquippedItem("Mantle of the Faceless Shroud")
local total = 0
local gloves1 = 0
local hood1 = 0
local legs1 = 0
local robes1 = 0
local mantle1 = 0

if gloves == nil then
	gloves1 = 0
end

if hood == nil then
	hood1 = 0
end

if legs == nil then
	legs1 = 0
end

if robes == nil then
	robes1 = 0
end

if mantle == nil then
	mantle1 = 0
end

if gloves == nil then
	gloves1 = 0
end

total = (gloves1 + hood1 + legs1 + robes1 + mantle1)
if total >= 4 then 
	return true
end
```

also grab the newest lock profiles (support for t13 soulburn on aff/demo. Destro Soulburn is tied to the left shift key) - http://www.chromiumcomputers.com/fil...k_Profiles.zip

----------


## Relentless904

> okay i'm trying to shorten some code. Pretty much it checks to see if you are wearing warlock t13 and if you are to cast soulburn automatically. what i have works just wondering if there a better way of coding it. here it is.
> 
> 
> ```
> local gloves = IsEquippedItem("Gloves of the Faceless Shroud")
> local hood = IsEquippedItem("Hood of the Faceless Shroud")
> local legs = IsEquippedItem("Leggings of the Faceless Shroud")
> local robes = IsEquippedItem("Robes of the Faceless Shroud")
> local mantle = IsEquippedItem("Mantle of the Faceless Shroud")
> ...



Wait so you just now added auto Soulburn?

----------


## Ralphiuss

Need 8 peeps to crate a PQR guild! GOGO!

----------


## crystal_tech

> Wait so you just now added auto Soulburn?


its been there, just updated it for the new tier. it will cast soulburn then a insta soul fire to get ya the 10% extra spell power buff with the extra shard if your wearing 4 pc t13 for demo and aff locks. As Destro, Soul burn is active only if you hold down shift then it will cast insta Soul fire. Also I've changed the code a bit as the code you replied to will always return false; the new changes will allow it to return true and thus cast the spell. 

I am also working on getting the aoe rotation added to the single target rotation to make things simple.

----------


## GRB

> I tried to download the pvp kitty files says its deleted or not found. Does anyone have this file or can give me the write up for it so i can make a XML file. Thanks


A few pages forward that one theres other profile, with better logic. anyway is still outdated to 4.3.

I will upload a new one when new season starts.

----------


## chumii

hey.. im searching for a balance druid profile... found this one

druid.zip

but for me it only spams insect swarm..
can you help me getting it to work again?

----------


## Lenn

Is it possible to make a profile that reacts to a spell which is an instant cast ? Like to an Ice Lance ?

----------


## crystal_tech

> Is it possible to make a profile that reacts to a spell which is an instant cast ? Like to an Ice Lance ?


what do you mean?
target mage casts ice lance at you > trinket or slow removal spell?
or
interrupt ice lance as its casted?

----------


## trulygangster

Excuse me but is there a piece of code that makes sure your always attacking...something more efficient then /startattack.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Excuse me but is there a piece of code that makes sure your always attacking...something more efficient then /startattack.


for what class?

----------


## Lenn

> what do you mean?
> target mage casts ice lance at you > trinket or slow removal spell?
> or
> interrupt ice lance as its casted?


more like interrupt. Like "Target Mage Cast Ice Lance at t time, profile casts x at t+0.1ms", the faster the better.

----------


## devilsloth

Is there a good shadow priest profile out there or a resto druid one? Awesome job on this.

----------


## johnyzr

i think i ask once , not sure i do! can i run this on 3.3.5a patch?

----------


## trulygangster

All melee classes for me when i switch targets my auto-attack will stop and i have to re-activate it.

----------


## crystal_tech

> All melee classes for me when i switch targets my auto-attack will stop and i have to re-activate it.


I guess I don't get the issue your having. Shouldn't have to use /startattack just right click on the mob and good to go or just cast some 'starter' spell manually to start the rotation

----------


## sheuron

[Blastenheimer Bullseye] Achievement

This code help me done the darkmoon farie canon achievement



```
local canontime = select(7,UnitBuffID("player",102116))
local droptime = 1.15

if canontime and canontime - GetTime() < droptime 
then 
  CancelUnitBuff("player","Magic Wings")
end
```

Some tips to make it working for you

1. My latency is 64ms, the time i used to cancel wing is "1.15" seconds, droptime variable may vary depending of your latency
2. Set Ability Check Delay on PQR settings to 20ms
3. If you fall very close to center but dont get the achievement, try again with same droptime value.

----------


## Cahonez

Hey guys. I'm working on a balance druid rotation, my programming exp is low (to set that straight 1st)

This is what I need it to do, 

When I switch eclipse states, fire off a moonfire/sunfire to gain the increased haste buff (Nature's Grace).

How would that look program wise? 

Thanks in advance!

----------


## DKVance73

> [Blastenheimer Bullseye] Achievement
> 
> This code help me done the darkmoon farie canon achievement
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local canontime = select(7,UnitBuffID("player",102116))
> local droptime = 1.15
> ...


Thanks for the code but how do you add this ability beyond putting in that code? Name? Spell ID? Etc.

----------


## cokx

does anyone having a working interrupt on percentage function?

----------


## sheuron

> Thanks for the code but how do you add this ability beyond putting in that code? Name? Spell ID? Etc.


Create an ability with spellid 0
Create new rotation, add that ability only, and set rotation to work out of combat

----------


## Lenn

So, is it possible to make the bot react instantly to a spell which is instant ? For example make it react to Scatter Shot with SW Death in PvP ?

----------


## crystal_tech

> So, is it possible to make the bot react instantly to a spell which is instant ? For example make it react to Scatter Shot with SW Death in PvP ?


could try this



```
local spellname = UnitCastingInfo("target")

if spellname then
     return true
end
```

try that.

----------


## Xelper

You can't respond to instant attacks because you have no way of detecting them in the scope of an ability. In future versions I will see if I can add access to this information somehow.

----------


## cokx

With PowerAuras it is possible to detect instant spells.

----------


## Cahonez

Hey guys. I'm working on a balance druid rotation. i've got pretty far, but have hit a bump.

This is what I need it to do, 

When I switch eclipse states, fire off a moonfire/sunfire to gain the increased haste buff (Nature's Grace).

I am unsure on even how to begin with that. any help is much appreciated

Thanks in advance!

----------


## Lenn

> You can't respond to instant attacks because you have no way of detecting them in the scope of an ability. In future versions I will see if I can add access to this information somehow.


In combat log it's written that one casts a spell, even if it's instant. Couldn't it work that way ?

----------


## Boppalopigus

The ret paladin rotation changes slightly with tier 13 2 piece. I have tried (hopefully correctly) to write something that deals with judgement now generating HoPo.
Rotation:


```
<Rotation>
  <RotationName>Ret PVE T13 2pc</RotationName> 
  <RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault> 
  <RotationList>Seal of Truth|Inquisition|Crusader Strike|Judgement (No Zealotry)|Hammer of Wrath|Exorcism if Art of War|Templar&apos;s Verdict|Judgement (Zealotry)|Holy Wrath|Consecration</RotationList> 
  <RequireCombat>true</RequireCombat> 
  <RotationNotes>Profile written by Xelper @ OwnedCore. This profile does not manage cooldowns for you, you should use your trinkets, Avenging Wrath and Zealotry manually!</RotationNotes> 
  </Rotation>
```

Judgement Abilities:


```
<Ability>
  <Name>Judgement (No Zealotry)</Name> 
  <Default>false</Default> 
  <SpellID>20271</SpellID> 
  <Actions>/startattack</Actions> 
  <Lua>sSoR = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;, 20154) sSoT = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;, 31801) sSoJ = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;, 20164) sSoI = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;, 20165) sZeal = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;, 85696) if sZeal == nil and (sSoR ~= nil or sSoT ~= nil or sSoJ ~= nil or sSoI ~= nil) then return true end</Lua> 
  <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay> 
  <Target>Target</Target> 
  <CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel> 
  <LuaBefore /> 
  <LuaAfter /> 
  </Ability>
```



```
<Ability>
  <Name>Judgement (Zealotry)</Name> 
  <Default>false</Default> 
  <SpellID>20271</SpellID> 
  <Actions>/startattack</Actions> 
  <Lua>sSoR = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;, 20154) sSoT = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;, 31801) sSoJ = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;, 20164) sSoI = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;, 20165) sZeal = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;, 85696) if sZeal ~= nil and UnitPower(&quot;player&quot;, 9) ~= 3 and (sSoR ~= nil or sSoT ~= nil or sSoJ ~= nil or sSoI ~= nil) then return true end</Lua> 
  <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay> 
  <Target>Target</Target> 
  <CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel> 
  <LuaBefore /> 
  <LuaAfter /> 
  </Ability>
```

----------


## crystal_tech

> In combat log it's written that one casts a spell, even if it's instant. Couldn't it work that way ?


its still an instant cast and by the time its recorded its prob too late to react to the spell. if you know that it has a travel time then it might be posb to cast a defensive CD to migate the spell, but I'm sure that its out of scope for this program.

----------


## stealthnap

Is there anyone out there currently working on a fire rotation?

----------


## crystal_tech

> Is there anyone out there currently working on a fire rotation?


couple pages back

----------


## Ralphiuss

> According to EJ and a few other DK resources Powerfrost is pushing out just slightly less dps than Unholy and more dps than DW frost that uses the obliterate more than FS/HB like Powerfrost does.
> Frost DPS guide credit goes to Titus Pullo btw he calls this Masterfrost... I think power is cooler 
> Frost DPS | Winter of Discontent [4.3] - Elitist Jerks
> Stat Weights:
> Masterfrost Stat Priority 
> Strength > Expertise to Cap > Yellow Hit to Cap > Spell Hit to Cap(820 hit rating)>Mastery > Haste > Crit
> 
> 
> It is advised to have 820 hit rating so that your spell hit capped at 17%
> ...



PQR is throwing an error when I make these changes to bubba xml files.

----------


## Jamsx1

I know I asked this a few pages back, it was the last post on the page. I figured it got lost with everyone trying to get prq working with the ninja patch and all. I have been using Onya elemental profile from page 80. It works great i have only one request, if it could cast Unleash Elements everytime it was off cooldown right before it casted Lava Burst. Also does anyone know of a good working Enhancement script? Thanks to Xelper and everyone who writes profiles, keep up the great work! I'm also looking for a pve Arms script also! This is getting very hard to find the scripts we need its just so long.

----------


## larrybyrdy

PVE Arms has been uploaded a few pages back in a pack I uploaded. There's pve arms and pve fury in there. The arms one works flawlessly (doesnt pop trinket or reckless though, saves those for when you want to pop them for key dps moments)

----------


## thenthelies

I'm having a massive problem with the arms profile I made. Basically you have to tell PQR not to overlap colossus smash debuffs with sudden death procs to maximize dps. Seems pretty simple, as I just use this as my CS code:


```
local csDebuff = UnitDebuffID("target", 86346, "PLAYER")


if csDebuff == nil then
return true
end
```

However there is a major problem: IT will NOT CS at all if there is another warrior in the group and his debuff is up. 

How can I tell PQR to CS only if MY cs debuff is not on the target at the moment. I thought adding "player" to the local code would fix it but it doesn't.

Thanks for any help!

----------


## Luciferozzy

try this 

local csDebuff = UnitAura("target", "Colossus Smash", nil, "PLAYER|HARMFUL")

if csDebuff == nil then
return true
end

----------


## smrdlja

Any fresh and nice Prot and Fury warrior profiles?

----------


## smashway

smrdlja: none yet at http://pqrotation.forumotion.com/, but if you find one, feel free to contribute!

----------


## GRB

Hello all,

Since the start if this thread that i tryed to acomplish 2 things:

1-Keep all profiles up to date
2-Keep the profiles easy to be found

I Pm'ed some of others profile creators, but aparently just 2 replyed to an previous idea i had about this matter.
But since the thread is already 200+ pages and really hard to find profiles, some started some other forums, others some wiki pages, and so on.
So i comed up with other idea:

*PQR-PU*

*What it is?*
For now is a small & simple program that have only one button. The UPDATE ALL PROFILES button.
In the future i will include specific class profile update button, so you dont have to download all the profiles, but just the ones you want to update.
Will also include some other things to make your life even easyer to update the profiles.

*How does this work?*
It download all the profiles that were posted on this thread after the patch 4.3 comed out and are updated to new tier sets, and new spells in the new patch.
It download a PQR-PU.rar file with all those updated profiles to the program folder.

*What to do after the download is complete?*
Close the program.
Simply unrar the file and copy all the profiles (*.xml) files to your PQR/Profile folder and you are done.

*What profiles are currently on the *.rar file?*
Sheuron - Fire mage, Holy Priest
Crystaltech - Warlock
Mentally - Priest
Someone - Ret Paladin (tooked from wiki page)
ONYA - Elemental & Resto Shaman
Xaos - Assasination Rogue
GRB - Fire mage (my own fire mage profile)

More will be added when they are updated.


*Need to know!*
Yes, i gave myself the trouble to look trough all the pages to find the updated version of those profiles.
Atm its only me maintaining the *.rar file, altho i hope that the profile creators could contact me, so that instead of they upload the profiles
to mediafire, or megaupload or any other web site, they upload to the server were im hosting the files, so the program could always have the updated
version of theyr profiles. Making everyone lifes easy.

*Download:*
PQR-PU

*Virus Total:*
Virus Scan

Leave your feedbacks,

GRB

----------


## smashway

Nice idea!
Are you planning to release the source code? Because if you don't update it, it won't be useful anymore.
Releasing the source would allow other people to update it / integrate new features.

Also, the "powerfrost/masterfrost" profile works wonders, but you'll have to edit the files manually with the code.

----------


## thenthelies

> try this 
> 
> local csDebuff = UnitAura("target", "Colossus Smash", nil, "PLAYER|HARMFUL")
> 
> if csDebuff == nil then
> return true
> end


Worked great, thanks! +rep
------
Now I have another question, it seems PQR doesn't handle abilities not on the GCD well, I.E. heroic strike/stances which is not on the GCD. It will treat these abilities as a 'one at a time' type of deal and not move onto the fresh GCD to use heroic strike thus wasting ~.3 secs on the GCD and bringing down the deeps.

Is there anyway to instruct PQR though code that the ability should be used at the same time as an ability on the GCD or something?

----------


## Ralphiuss

@smashway 

What changes do I need to make the XML files. I just posted the rotation at the end of the rotation.xml file. 

As well I just coped the abilities code and replaced all the code within bubba xml file. I believe the error is coming from this file. Do I need to do something different with the abilities file?

----------


## smashway

Ralph, the author sais we need to replace the contents of the abilities file completely, and add to the rotations file.
I haven't checked your download yet as I'm at work, but I don't have any problems with that rotation (tested on a dummy for 15 minutes).

----------


## kclux

Would it be somehow possible to get the amount of healing done by a spell from the combat log, so I could base my next action on the size of that heal?

----------


## Relentless904

Has anybody else had any issues with casting rotations? For example, when I run crystaltech's demonology profile, it slows down sometimes. What I mean by this is that once the rotation dots my target, it either switches to spam Shadow Bolt or Incinerate depending on which filler I am using. What I am noticing is that I can spam Shadow Bolt and Incinerate significantly quicker than the bot does (most of the time.) Is there any way to speed up the SB spam?

----------


## crystal_tech

> Has anybody else had any issues with casting rotations? For example, when I run crystaltech's demonology profile, it slows down sometimes. What I mean by this is that once the rotation dots my target, it either switches to spam Shadow Bolt or Incinerate depending on which filler I am using. What I am noticing is that I can spam Shadow Bolt and Incinerate significantly quicker than the bot does (most of the time.) Is there any way to speed up the SB spam?


check the delay of the spell in the spell editor. prob got left at 500ms instead of 0ms is all.

here is a very very rough rogue rotation for ass/combat/sub
http://www.chromiumcomputers.com/fil...ueProfiles.zip

it uses shift key and alt keys for key CDs

----------


## Luciferozzy

> Worked great, thanks! +rep
> ------
> Now I have another question, it seems PQR doesn't handle abilities not on the GCD well, I.E. heroic strike/stances which is not on the GCD. It will treat these abilities as a 'one at a time' type of deal and not move onto the fresh GCD to use heroic strike thus wasting ~.3 secs on the GCD and bringing down the deeps.
> 
> Is there anyway to instruct PQR though code that the ability should be used at the same time as an ability on the GCD or something?


can u be more specific. wich spell do you want to cast at the same time ?
if u put the heroic strike top, and give it the right conditions like when you have > 60 rage ect. and put delay to 0 for the fast spells, then it should cast it everytime it can.

----------


## Jamsx1

> PVE Arms has been uploaded a few pages back in a pack I uploaded. There's pve arms and pve fury in there. The arms one works flawlessly (doesnt pop trinket or reckless though, saves those for when you want to pop them for key dps moments)


Thanks so much works great! Also is there anyone that can adjust the Onya elemental script from page 80 to use Unleash Elements everytime its off cooldown just before it hits Lava Burst?

Thanks again to everyone who contributes to this project.

----------


## Relentless904

> check the delay of the spell in the spell editor. prob got left at 500ms instead of 0ms is all.
> 
> here is a very very rough rogue rotation for ass/combat/sub
> http://www.chromiumcomputers.com/fil...ueProfiles.zip
> 
> it uses shift key and alt keys for key CDs


Crystech man I'm learning more every day thanks to you!

----------


## Sphinctinator

Relatively new user to PQR. It really has changed my life!

However, to get to the issue at hand. Using the included combat rogue profile, I have no problems at all dpsing. However, once i get to the madness of deathwing encounter 8/8 Dragonsoul raid, The bot does not want to work on the arms or wings. The bot works fine on all tentacles and ads, just not deathwing him/herself. The bot just sits there and does nothing, but as soon as i switch to a different mob it resumes like normal.

Anyone have any ideas?

----------


## imdasandman

I have been getting a few PMs about people not being able to get the Powerfrost DK rotation to work with Bubb's framework/code... I am going to post my modified files here but they are still 95% of Bubb's work and honestly all the credit goes to him as any monkey can tweak values like me.

also these files still has all of Bubb's other rotations/abilites so don't worry about losing your rotation... take the extracted files and overwrite the old bubba files. Enjoy.
Also please follow the EJ guidlines I had posted about reforging/stat weights... enjoy
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...queue-197.html ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

Attachment 5373

----------


## GRB

updated PQR-PU (PQR-PU (PQR-Profile Updater)) with some new options.
Check other thread for more info.

----------


## saga3180

Does anyone happen to have a Survival hunter roation for single target and aoe???
Thanks appreciated

----------


## Bobita70

I have been getting a few PMs about people not being able to get the Powerfrost DK rotation to work with Bubb's framework/code... I am going to post my modified files here but they are still 95% of Bubb's work and honestly all the credit goes to him as any monkey can tweak values like me.

also these files still has all of Bubb's other rotations/abilites so don't worry about losing your rotation... take the extracted files and overwrite the old bubba files. Enjoy.
Also please follow the EJ guidlines I had posted about reforging/stat weights... enjoy

Hi mate thanks for doing this .. i have been messing around with it and I cant get it to work (have no idea about code) the problem with attaching a zip is that it needs to be authorized by the devs before it can be download , any chance that you can just copy your files in here so we can just copy and paste 
many thanks

---------- Post added at 08:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:06 AM ----------

At Imdasandman

Hi mate thanks for doing this .. i have been messing around with it and I cant get it to work (have no idea about code) the problem with attaching a zip is that it needs to be authorized by the devs before it can be download , any chance that you can just copy your files in here so we can just copy and paste 
many thanks[/QUOTE]

----------


## imdasandman

> I have been getting a few PMs about people not being able to get the Powerfrost DK rotation to work with Bubb's framework/code... I am going to post my modified files here but they are still 95% of Bubb's work and honestly all the credit goes to him as any monkey can tweak values like me.
> 
> also these files still has all of Bubb's other rotations/abilites so don't worry about losing your rotation... take the extracted files and overwrite the old bubba files. Enjoy.
> Also please follow the EJ guidlines I had posted about reforging/stat weights... enjoy
> 
> Hi mate thanks for doing this .. i have been messing around with it and I cant get it to work (have no idea about code) the problem with attaching a zip is that it needs to be authorized by the devs before it can be download , any chance that you can just copy your files in here so we can just copy and paste 
> many thanks
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:06 AM ----------
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I posted the whole files in code in my orginial post. I will pm you the rotation part i guess as I just snipped that and was trying to have users paste that into the existing bubba file... PM incoming

----------


## crystal_tech

> Crystech man I'm learning more every day thanks to you!


glad to help. If you need anymore help or have questions I'll try my best to figure it out. I'm finally able to play wow and raid again after my long time away due to family issues.

also give rep where rep is deserved.

----------


## thenthelies

> Worked great, thanks! +rep


Okay I guess it didn't fix it, it still isn't casting CS when the CS debuff is up by another warrior in the group. 

Is there anyway I can fix this? +rep to anyone who can help

----------


## dklcfr

> Relatively new user to PQR. It really has changed my life!
> 
> However, to get to the issue at hand. Using the included combat rogue profile, I have no problems at all dpsing. However, once i get to the madness of deathwing encounter 8/8 Dragonsoul raid, The bot does not want to work on the arms or wings. The bot works fine on all tentacles and ads, just not deathwing him/herself. The bot just sits there and does nothing, but as soon as i switch to a different mob it resumes like normal.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?


Try doing this:



> Ability editor > Class > ProfileName > --- offensive spells --- > on the second line add the name of the boss you want to dps
> 
> this is looks like:
> ...Ozumat", "Right Foot", "Left Foot" }
> 
> Add mob name there, example:
> ...Ozumat", "Right Foot", "Left Foot", "evil boss" }

----------


## 8BitSuperHero

You are a good man indeed, crystal_tech. Thank you for your updated profiles, and answering the slow shadowbolt castings a few pages back. Both helped a ton. +rep headed your way!

----------


## darv33

I have this old Resto Druid Profile i have been using.. its old and has the old targeting , i dont know enuf too change the targeting too something like how bubba's holy profile works, or how i seen the resto shaman profile working, therefore i cannot make this profile work well in pvp.. can someone Edit this old Profile for me and add new targeting so i can target enemy's and still heal like a beast.. im also looking for someone too code my Druid too go bearform and stay bearform when he is under 30 percent health, unless my lifebloom isnt up... Could also use a Dispell bot for the REsto profile, THX this is what i got..



```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<DRUID>
  <Ability>
    <Name>Faerie Fire (Feral)</Name>
    <Default>false</Default>
    <SpellID>16857</SpellID>
    <Actions></Actions>
    <Lua>local FF, _, _, _, _, _, timer = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 91565)
local FFstart, FFduration, FFenabled = GetSpellCooldown(16857)
local FFcooldown = (FFstart + FFduration - GetTime())




if FF == nil then
	if FFcooldown &amp;gt; 0 then
		return false
	else
		return true
	end
end</Lua>
    <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay>
    <Target>Target</Target>
    <CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel>
    <LuaBefore></LuaBefore>
    <LuaAfter></LuaAfter>
  </Ability>
  <Ability>
    <Name>cat form</Name>
    <Default>false</Default>
    <SpellID>768</SpellID>
    <Actions></Actions>
    <Lua>local slowed = UnitDebuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;120&amp;quot;)
local slowed = UnitDebuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;7302&amp;quot;)
local slowed = UnitDebuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;5116&amp;quot;)
local slowed = UnitDebuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;8056&amp;quot;)
local slowed = UnitDebuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;45524&amp;quot;)


if slowed ~= nil then
    CastSpellByName(&amp;quot;Cat Form&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;768&amp;quot;)
end</Lua>
    <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay>
    <Target>Target</Target>
    <CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel>
    <LuaBefore></LuaBefore>
    <LuaAfter></LuaAfter>
  </Ability>
  <Ability>
    <Name>barkskin</Name>
    <Default>false</Default>
    <SpellID>22812</SpellID>
    <Actions></Actions>
    <Lua>local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
		
if enraged == nil and unithealth &amp;lt;= 60 then
	return true
end</Lua>
    <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay>
    <Target>Target</Target>
    <CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel>
    <LuaBefore></LuaBefore>
    <LuaAfter></LuaAfter>
  </Ability>
  <Ability>
    <Name>s</Name>
    <Default>false</Default>
    <SpellID>0</SpellID>
    <Actions></Actions>
    <Lua>local mytarget = &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;
local lowest = 100 * UnitHealth(mytarget) / UnitHealthMax(mytarget)
local group = &amp;quot;party&amp;quot;
local members = GetNumPartyMembers()
lowhpmembers = 0


if GetNumRaidMembers() &amp;gt; 0 then
  group = &amp;quot;raid&amp;quot;
  members = GetNumRaidMembers()
end


for i = 1, members, 1 do
  local member = group..tostring(i)
  local memberhp = 100 * UnitHealth(member) / UnitHealthMax(member)
  if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == &amp;quot;TANK&amp;quot; then memberhp = memberhp - 5 end
  if UnitThreatSituation(member) == 3 then memberhp = memberhp - 5 end
  if memberhp &amp;lt; 95 and UnitInRange(member) then lowhpmembers = lowhpmembers +1 end
  if memberhp &amp;gt; 1  and memberhp &amp;lt; lowest and UnitInRange(member) then
    mytarget = member
    lowest = memberhp
  end
end


TargetUnit(mytarget)</Lua>
    <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay>
    <Target>Target</Target>
    <CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel>
    <LuaBefore></LuaBefore>
    <LuaAfter></LuaAfter>
  </Ability>
  <Ability>
    <Name>Resto: Autotarget LowHP</Name>
    <Default>false</Default>
    <SpellID>0</SpellID>
    <Actions></Actions>
    <Lua>local mytarget = &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;
local lowest = 100 * UnitHealth(mytarget) / UnitHealthMax(mytarget)
local group = &amp;quot;party&amp;quot;
local members = GetNumPartyMembers()
lowhpmembers = 0


if GetNumRaidMembers() &amp;gt; 0 then
  group = &amp;quot;raid&amp;quot;
  members = GetNumRaidMembers()
end


for i = 1, members, 1 do
  local member = group..tostring(i)
  local memberhp = 100 * UnitHealth(member) / UnitHealthMax(member)
  if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == &amp;quot;TANK&amp;quot; then memberhp = memberhp - 5 end
  if UnitThreatSituation(member) == 3 then memberhp = memberhp - 5 end
  if memberhp &amp;lt; 95 and UnitInRange(member) then lowhpmembers = lowhpmembers +1 end
  if memberhp &amp;gt; 1  and memberhp &amp;lt; lowest and UnitInRange(member) then
    mytarget = member
    lowest = memberhp
  end
end


TargetUnit(mytarget)</Lua>
    <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay>
    <Target>Target</Target>
    <CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel>
    <LuaBefore></LuaBefore>
    <LuaAfter></LuaAfter>
  </Ability>
  <Ability>
    <Name>Resto: Nourish</Name>
    <Default>false</Default>
    <SpellID>50464</SpellID>
    <Actions></Actions>
    <Lua>local friend = UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)


if friend ~= nil and PQR_IsMoving(1) == false and mytarget &amp;lt; 90 then
 return true
end</Lua>
    <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay>
    <Target>Target</Target>
    <CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel>
    <LuaBefore></LuaBefore>
    <LuaAfter></LuaAfter>
  </Ability>
  <Ability>
    <Name>Resto: Rejuvenation</Name>
    <Default>false</Default>
    <SpellID>774</SpellID>
    <Actions></Actions>
    <Lua>local friend = UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local rejuvenation = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 774)


if friend ~= nil and mytarget &amp;lt; 88 and rejuvenation == nil and IsMounted() == nil then
  return true
end</Lua>
    <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay>
    <Target>Target</Target>
    <CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel>
    <LuaBefore></LuaBefore>
    <LuaAfter></LuaAfter>
  </Ability>
  <Ability>
    <Name>Resto: Wild Growth</Name>
    <Default>false</Default>
    <SpellID>48438</SpellID>
    <Actions></Actions>
    <Lua>local friend = UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)


if friend ~= nil and GetSpellCooldown(48438) == 0 and mytarget &amp;lt; 67  then
  return true
end</Lua>
    <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay>
    <Target>Target</Target>
    <CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel>
    <LuaBefore></LuaBefore>
    <LuaAfter></LuaAfter>
  </Ability>
  <Ability>
    <Name>Resto: Swiftmend</Name>
    <Default>false</Default>
    <SpellID>18562</SpellID>
    <Actions></Actions>
    <Lua>local friend = UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local SM = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;,774)


if friend ~= nil and SM ~= nil and mytarget &amp;lt;72 and GetSpellCooldown(18562) == 0 then
  return true
end</Lua>
    <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay>
    <Target>Target</Target>
    <CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel>
    <LuaBefore></LuaBefore>
    <LuaAfter></LuaAfter>
  </Ability>
  <Ability>
    <Name>Resto: Regrowth</Name>
    <Default>false</Default>
    <SpellID>8936</SpellID>
    <Actions></Actions>
    <Lua>local friend = UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local manapercent = 100 * UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)
local Clearcasting = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,16870, &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)




if friend ~= nil and Clearcasting ~= nil and mytarget &amp;lt; 75 and manapercent &amp;gt; 15 and IsMounted() == nil then
  return true
end


if friend ~= nil and PQR_IsMoving(1) == false and mytarget &amp;lt; 40 and manapercent &amp;gt; 15 and IsMounted() == nil then
  return true
end</Lua>
    <RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay>
    <Target>Target</Target>
    <CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel>
    <LuaBefore></LuaBefore>
    <LuaAfter></LuaAfter>
  </Ability>
  <Ability>
    <Name>Resto: Innervate</Name>
    <Default>false</Default>
    <SpellID>29166</SpellID>
    <Actions></Actions>
    <Lua>local manapercent = 100 * UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)


if manapercent &amp;lt; 65  then
 return true
end</Lua>
    <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay>
    <Target>Player</Target>
    <CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel>
    <LuaBefore></LuaBefore>
    <LuaAfter></LuaAfter>
  </Ability>
  <Ability>
    <Name>Resto: Lifebloom</Name>
    <Default>false</Default>
    <SpellID>33763</SpellID>
    <Actions></Actions>
    <Lua>local friend = UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;focus&amp;quot;)
local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;focus&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;focus&amp;quot;)
local _,_,_,LB,_,_,LBt = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;focus&amp;quot;, 33763)
local treeoflife = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,33891)


if LB == nil then
  return true
end


if LB ~= nil and LB &amp;lt; 3 then
  return true
end


if friend ~= nil and LB ~= nil and LBt - GetTime() &amp;lt; 2 then
  return true
end</Lua>
    <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay>
    <Target>Focus</Target>
    <CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel>
    <LuaBefore></LuaBefore>
    <LuaAfter></LuaAfter>
  </Ability>
  <Ability>
    <Name>Resto: Healing Touch</Name>
    <Default>false</Default>
    <SpellID>5185</SpellID>
    <Actions></Actions>
    <Lua>local friend = UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)


if friend ~= nil and PQR_IsMoving(1) == false and mytarget &amp;lt; 55 then
 return true
end</Lua>
    <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay>
    <Target>Target</Target>
    <CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel>
    <LuaBefore></LuaBefore>
    <LuaAfter></LuaAfter>
  </Ability>
  <Ability>
    <Name>Resto: Tranquility</Name>
    <Default>false</Default>
    <SpellID>740</SpellID>
    <Actions></Actions>
    <Lua>local SwG = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 17116)


if SwG ~= nil and GetSpellCooldown(740) == 0 and IsShiftKeyDown() then
  return true
end


if PQR_IsMoving(1) == false and GetSpellCooldown(740) == 0 and IsShiftKeyDown() and IsMounted() == nil then
  return true
end</Lua>
    <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay>
    <Target>Target</Target>
    <CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel>
    <LuaBefore></LuaBefore>
    <LuaAfter></LuaAfter>
  </Ability>
  <Ability>
    <Name>Ravage</Name>
    <Default>false</Default>
    <SpellID>6785</SpellID>
    <Actions></Actions>
    <Lua>local stampede, _, _, _, _, _, stamptimer = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 78893, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;)




if stampede ~= nil then
	if stamptimer - GetTime() &amp;lt;= 1 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end</Lua>
    <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay>
    <Target>Target</Target>
    <CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel>
    <LuaBefore></LuaBefore>
    <LuaAfter></LuaAfter>
  </Ability>
  <Ability>
    <Name>Don&amp;apos;t Dismount</Name>
    <Default>false</Default>
    <SpellID>0</SpellID>
    <Actions></Actions>
    <Lua>if IsMounted() then
        return true
end</Lua>
    <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay>
    <Target>Player</Target>
    <CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel>
    <LuaBefore></LuaBefore>
    <LuaAfter></LuaAfter>
  </Ability>
  <Ability>
    <Name>Cyclone</Name>
    <Default>false</Default>
    <SpellID>33786</SpellID>
    <Actions></Actions>
    <Lua>if UnitExists(&amp;quot;mouseover&amp;quot;) and UnitIsUnit(&amp;quot;mouseover&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == nil and IsLeftControlKeyDown() then
  CastSpellByID(33786,&amp;quot;mouseover&amp;quot;)
end</Lua>
    <RecastDelay>50</RecastDelay>
    <Target>Target</Target>
    <CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel>
    <LuaBefore></LuaBefore>
    <LuaAfter></LuaAfter>
  </Ability>
  <Ability>
    <Name>Entangling Roots</Name>
    <Default>false</Default>
    <SpellID>339</SpellID>
    <Actions></Actions>
    <Lua>if UnitExists(&amp;quot;mouseover&amp;quot;) and UnitIsUnit(&amp;quot;mouseover&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == nil and  IsShiftKeyDown()  then
  CastSpellByID(339,&amp;quot;mouseover&amp;quot;)
end</Lua>
    <RecastDelay>50</RecastDelay>
    <Target>Target</Target>
    <CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel>
    <LuaBefore></LuaBefore>
    <LuaAfter></LuaAfter>
  </Ability>
  <Ability>
    <Name>Resto: Faerie Fire</Name>
    <Default>false</Default>
    <SpellID>770</SpellID>
    <Actions></Actions>
    <Lua>if UnitExists(&amp;quot;mouseover&amp;quot;) and UnitIsUnit(&amp;quot;mouseover&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == nil and  IsAltKeyDown()  then
  CastSpellByID(770,&amp;quot;mouseover&amp;quot;)
end</Lua>
    <RecastDelay>50</RecastDelay>
    <Target>Target</Target>
    <CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel>
    <LuaBefore></LuaBefore>
    <LuaAfter></LuaAfter>
  </Ability>
  <Ability>
    <Name>Dispell</Name>
    <Default>false</Default>
    <SpellID>2782</SpellID>
    <Actions></Actions>
    <Lua>local greencauldron = UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 96328)
local bluecauldron = UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 96325)
local redcauldron = UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 96326)
local blackout10 = UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 92876)
local blackout25 = UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 92878)
local unstableaf = UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 30108)
local VT = UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 34941)

if greencauldron or bluecauldron or redcauldron or blackout10 or blackout25 or unstableaf or VT then
  return false
else
for i=1,40 do
  local _,_,_,count,ismagic,duration = UnitDebuff(mytarget,i)
  if ismagic == &amp;quot;Magic&amp;quot; or ismagic == &amp;quot;Disease&amp;quot; or ismagic == &amp;quot;Poison&amp;quot; then
    if  duration &amp;gt; 6 and count ~= 1 then 
	return true
    end
  end
end
end</Lua>
    <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay>
    <Target>Target</Target>
    <CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel>
    <LuaBefore></LuaBefore>
    <LuaAfter></LuaAfter>
  </Ability>
  <Ability>
    <Name>Thorns</Name>
    <Default>false</Default>
    <SpellID>467</SpellID>
    <Actions></Actions>
    <Lua>local friend = UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)


if friend ~= nil and mytarget &amp;lt; 95 then
 return true
end</Lua>
    <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay>
    <Target>Target</Target>
    <CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel>
    <LuaBefore></LuaBefore>
    <LuaAfter></LuaAfter>
  </Ability>
  <Ability>
    <Name>rejuv self</Name>
    <Default>false</Default>
    <SpellID>774</SpellID>
    <Actions></Actions>
    <Lua>local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
		
if unithealth &amp;lt;= 70 then
	return true
end</Lua>
    <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay>
    <Target>Target</Target>
    <CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel>
    <LuaBefore></LuaBefore>
    <LuaAfter></LuaAfter>
  </Ability>
</DRUID>
```



```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><DRUID><Rotation><RotationName>KittyCleave</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Ravage|Faerie Fire (Feral)|Tigers Fury|Ferocious Bite|Rip|Mangle|Rake|Savage Roar|Shred</RotationList><RequireCombat>true</RequireCombat><RotationNotes></RotationNotes></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>KittyAoE</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Swipe|Tigers Fury</RotationList><RequireCombat>true</RequireCombat><RotationNotes></RotationNotes></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>BerserkAoE</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Swipe|Tigers Fury|Berserk</RotationList><RequireCombat>true</RequireCombat><RotationNotes></RotationNotes></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>Resto</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Don&amp;apos;t Dismount|Cyclone|Entangling Roots|Resto: Faerie Fire|Resto: Autotarget LowHP|Resto: Swiftmend|Resto: Rejuvenation|Resto: Regrowth|Resto: Wild Growth|Resto: Lifebloom|Thorns|Resto: Innervate|Dispell</RotationList><RequireCombat>false</RequireCombat><RotationNotes>Focus the tank to keep the 3 staks of Lifebloom</RotationNotes></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>Bloomish</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Don&amp;apos;t Dismount|Cyclone|Resto: Faerie Fire|Entangling Roots|Resto: Lifebloom|Resto: Innervate</RotationList><RequireCombat>true</RequireCombat><RotationNotes></RotationNotes></Rotation></DRUID>
```


Note this is not My profile , i just edited what i could....
THX pvp season starts tomorrow, hope someone can help with this soon..

----------


## GRB

> I have this old Resto Druid Profile i have been using.. its old and has the old targeting , i dont know enuf too change the targeting too something like how bubba's holy profile works, or how i seen the resto shaman profile working, therefore i cannot make this profile work well in pvp.. can someone Edit this old Profile for me and add new targeting so i can target enemy's and still heal like a beast.. im also looking for someone too code my Druid too go bearform and stay bearform when he is under 30 percent health, unless my lifebloom isnt up... Could also use a Dispell bot for the REsto profile, THX this is what i got..
> 
> Abilities
> 
> 
> Rotation
> 
> 
> Note this is not My profile , i just edited what i could....
> THX pvp season starts tomorrow, hope someone can help with this soon..


If ur releasing profiles, please release them in *.xml files.

Makes everyone life easyer.

----------


## darv33

Now if i can only get the Bubbles instead of the Quotes, it wont be such a long post... any help?

----------


## GRB

> Now if i can only get the Bubbles instead of the Quotes, it wont be such a long post... any help?


use the code option!

[-code][/code]

Remove the "-" simbol before the "-code"

----------


## trulygangster

I can't seem to figure out what a proper Call of the elements code would look like any suggestions?

----------


## crystal_tech

> I can't seem to figure out what a proper Call of the elements code would look like any suggestions?


try
API GetTotemInfo - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft
or
API GetMultiCastTotemSpells - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft

for your apis

or do a check for the buffs that the totoms give to the player, if its missing cast call of the elements and/or do a range check too

----------


## trulygangster

Thanks a lot crystal its working so far. (:

----------


## gandarela

> Here is an update for my shaman profiles. Use left control to drop totems, and shift to place Healing Rain. Removed Telluric currents (Add it into rotation if you have spec'd into it)
> Will interrupt, hex and purge certain effects off of your focus target. 
> Intended for use with combat requirement disabled.
> 
> SHAMAN_Abilities.xml
> 
> SHAMAN_Rotations.xml
> 
> Enjoy. Please provide feedback if you can think of improvements.


hey Kezzin86 you think is possible make "Earthliving shield" be cast only on tank?

or someone give a litle love to it..

if someone explains how to do it, i can do it my self and even add new commands as leftshift heal out of combat, left control totens, left alt healing rain
shamans need some love in there to  :Smile:

----------


## crystal_tech

> hey Kezzin86 you think is possible make "Earthliving shield" be cast only on tank?
> 
> or someone give a litle love to it..
> 
> if someone explains how to do it, i can do it my self and even add new commands as leftshift heal out of combat, left control totens, left alt healing rain
> shamans need some love in there to


here is xmM hunter code for misdirection on the tank. I'm sure it can be modded for your code.


```
if UnitCanAttack("player","target") and UnitIsDead("target") == nil and UnitHealth("target") > UnitHealthMax("player") and UnitName("target") ~= "Raider's Training Dummy" and UnitInRaid("player") == nil then

local havetank = nil
local InParty = GetNumPartyMembers()
if InParty > 0 then
  for i = 1, InParty, 1 do
  local member = "party"..tostring(i)
    if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == "TANK" and UnitIsDead(member) == nil then
      if UnitThreatSituation(member,"target") ~= 3 and UnitInRange(member) then CastSpellByID(34477,member) end
      havetank = 1
    end
  end
end
if havetank == nil and UnitExists("pet") and UnitThreatSituation("pet","target") ~= 3 then return true end

end
```

----------


## Sophronius69

I posted the whole files in code in my orginial post. I will pm you the rotation part i guess as I just snipped that and was trying to have users paste that into the existing bubba file... PM incoming[/QUOTE]

Hey Imdasandman

I'm having the same issues think you can pm me the files aswell? would greatly appreciate it. Many thanks

----------


## gandarela

> here is xmM hunter code for misdirection on the tank. I'm sure it can be modded for your code.
> 
> 
> ```
> if UnitCanAttack("player","target") and UnitIsDead("target") == nil and UnitHealth("target") > UnitHealthMax("player") and UnitName("target") ~= "Raider's Training Dummy" and UnitInRaid("player") == nil then
> 
> local havetank = nil
> local InParty = GetNumPartyMembers()
> if InParty > 0 then
> ...


thanks it is very helpfull i tryed to find it on priest and dudu spells, didnt remembered missdirection ^^

12-08-2011 is a holiday here in port so i'll have all day to mess with this, as of right now i've a opengl school work to finish till tomorow a sql db till monday to deliver also..

----------


## brutal

Need to change code from Assist *tank* to Assist *focus* 
any one that can do that for me ? 
since i have different dps that i wanna trick .... 


"if UnitCanAttack("player","target") and UnitIsDead("target") == nil and UnitHealth("target") > UnitHealthMax("player") and UnitName("target") ~= "Raider's Training Dummy" and UnitInRaid("player") == nil then

local InParty = GetNumPartyMembers()
if InParty > 0 then
for i = 1, InParty, 1 do
local member = "party"..tostring(i)
if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == "TANK" and UnitIsDead(member) == nil then
if UnitThreatSituation(member,"target") ~= 3 and UnitInRange(member) then CastSpellByID(57934,member) end
end
end
end

end"

----------


## byronm

Hi, Not knowing anything about lua, how do i get a list unitbuffid and debuffid ... not the ones I have... just a list of the possibilities

also... does the spell id change with spec or are they fixed... just I read that the id was an integer based on what spells you have in the spellbook... or is there a global list and the spellid will be the same regardless of class\spec

eg shadow priest and holy priest would have the same spellid

----------


## GRB

Updated PQR-PU (PQR-PU (PQR-Profile Updater))

Added my own feral pvp/arena druid profile there!
Also cleaned up the code to be faster!

----------


## Discipline

> I have been getting a few PMs about people not being able to get the Powerfrost DK rotation to work with Bubb's framework/code... I am going to post my modified files here but they are still 95% of Bubb's work and honestly all the credit goes to him as any monkey can tweak values like me.
> 
> also these files still has all of Bubb's other rotations/abilites so don't worry about losing your rotation... take the extracted files and overwrite the old bubba files. Enjoy.
> Also please follow the EJ guidlines I had posted about reforging/stat weights... enjoy
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...queue-197.html ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)
> 
> Attachment 5373



Before mods approve the attachment, i fixed the code. PQR had a problem with the & sign when there was Fr&Uh rune, it was misinterpreted. I just removed those, the functionality is the same.

ROTATIONS:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><DEATHKNIGHT><Rotation><RotationName>Frost 4.2 Dps</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>No Dismount|F - Pause|F - Chains of Ice MO|F - Death Grip MO|F - Horn of Winter|F - Enemy|F - Pillar of Frost|F - Raise Dead|F - Blood Tap(2 Rune)|F - Obliterate(Proc)|F - Howling Blast (proc)|F - Death Strike|F - Obliterate(Fr Uh rune)|F - Obliterate(Death Rune)|F - Outbreak|F - Plague Strike|F - Obliterate|F - Frost Strike(Proc)|F - Frost Strike(RP cap)|F - Frost Strike|F - Howling Blast|F - Blood Tap|F - Health Stone</RotationList><RequireCombat>false</RequireCombat><RotationNotes>*Notes* -) Hold Down Left Control - Death Grip Mouseover -) Hold Down Shift - Pause -) Holy Down Left Alt - Chains Mouseover</RotationNotes></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>Frost AOE</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>F - Pause|F - Blood Tap(2 Rune)|F - Pillar of Frost|F - Raise Dead|F - Horn of Winter|F - Howling Blast(Fever)|F - Howling Blast (proc)|F - Blood Boil|F - Howling Blast|F - Frost Strike(Proc)|F - Frost Strike|F - Blood Tap</RotationList><RequireCombat>true</RequireCombat><RotationNotes>*Notes* -) Hold Down Control - Death Grip Target -) Hold Down Shift - Pause</RotationNotes></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>Unholy 4.2 DPS</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>No Dismount|U - Pause|U - Death Grip MO|U - Chains of Ice MO|U - Horn of Winter|U - Raise Dead|U - Enemy|U - Dark Transformation|U - Death Coil (Proc)|U - Unholy Frenzy|U - Gargoyle|U - Death Coil(pet-test)|U - Outbreak|U - Icy Touch|U - Plague Strike|U - Scourge Strike|U - Festering Strike|U - Blood Strike|U - Empower Rune Weapon|U - Blood Tap|U - Health Stone</RotationList><RequireCombat>false</RequireCombat><RotationNotes>*Notes* -) Hold Down Left Control - Death Grip Mouseover -) Hold Down Shift - Pause -) Holy Down Left Alt - Chains Mouseover</RotationNotes></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>Unholy AOE</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>U - Pause|U - Raise Dead|U - Dark Transformation|U - Death Coil (Proc)|U - Death Coil(pet-test)|U - Horn of Winter|U - Outbreak|U - Icy Touch|U - Plague Strike|U - Scourge Strike|U - Festering Strike|U - Blood Boil</RotationList><RequireCombat>true</RequireCombat><RotationNotes>*Notes* -) Hold Down Shift - Pause</RotationNotes></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>Unholy PVP (Test)</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>No Dismount|U - Chains of Ice|U - Death Grip|U - Gargoyle PVP|U - Unholy Frenzy PVP|U - Raise Dead|U - Dark Transformation|U - Death Coil (Proc)|U - Outbreak|U - Icy Touch|U - Plague Strike|U - Scourge Strike|U - Death Coil(pet-test)|U - Festering Strike|U - Blood Strike|U - Empower Rune Weapon PVP|U - Blood Tap|U - Health Stone</RotationList><RequireCombat>true</RequireCombat><RotationNotes>*Notes* -) Removed level restrictions on CD&amp;apos;s so you will use them whenever they are up and you&amp;apos;re attacking someone. -) Hold Down Shift - Chains of Ice Target -) Hold Down Control - Death Grip Target</RotationNotes></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>Frost PVP (Test)</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>No Dismount|Mind Freeze|F - Chains of Ice|F - Death Grip|F - Pillar of Frost PVP|F - Blood Tap(2 Rune)|F - Horn of Winter|F - Frost Strike(RP cap)|F - Howling Blast (proc)|F - Obliterate(Proc)|F - Necrotic Strike|F - Obliterate(Fr Uh rune)|F - Obliterate(Death Rune)|F - Outbreak|F - Death Strike|F - Frost Strike(Proc)|F - Plague Strike|F - Obliterate|F - Frost Strike|F - Howling Blast|F - Health Stone|F - Empower Rune Weapon PVP|F - Blood Tap</RotationList><RequireCombat>true</RequireCombat><RotationNotes>*Notes* -) Removed level restrictions on CD&amp;apos;s so you will use them whenever they are up and you&amp;apos;re attacking someone. -) Hold Down Shift - Chains of Ice Target -) Hold Down Control - Death Grip Target</RotationNotes></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>Blood Tank</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>No Dismount|B - Pause|B - Bone Shield|B - Death Grip|B - Dark Command|B - Rune Tap (Proc)|B - Blood Boil (Proc)|B - Death Strike|B - Horn of Winter|B - Outbreak|B - Icy Touch|B - Plague Strike|B - Rune Strike (RP Save)|B - Heart Strike|B - Death Strike(BS)|B - Heart Strike(2 Rune)|B - Rune Tap|B - Empower Rune Weapon|B - Blood Tap|B - Health Stone</RotationList><RequireCombat>true</RequireCombat><RotationNotes>*Notes* -) Hold Down Left Shift - Pause -) Hold Down Left Control - Deaht Grip -) Hold Down Left Alt - Dark Command -) Hold Down Right Shift - Chains of Ice</RotationNotes></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>Blood Tank AOE</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>B - Pause|B - Pestilence (Mod)|B - Bone Shield|B - Death Grip|B - Dark Command|B - Rune Tap (Proc)|B - Death Strike|B - Blood Boil (Proc)|B - Outbreak|B - Icy Touch|B - Plague Strike|B - Blood Boil|B - Death Strike(BS)|B - Rune Tap|B - Rune Strike|B - Horn of Winter|B - Empower Rune Weapon|B - Blood Tap|B - Health Stone</RotationList><RequireCombat>true</RequireCombat><RotationNotes>*Notes* -) Hold Down Left Shift - Pause -) Hold Down Left Control - Deaht Grip -) Hold Down Left Alt - Dark Command -) Hold Down Right Alt - Pestilence</RotationNotes></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>Powerfrost</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>No Dismount|F - Pause|F - Horn of Winter|F - Enemy|F - Pillar of Frost|F - Raise Dead|F - Blood Tap(2 Rune)|F - Outbreak|F - Plague Strike|F - Obliterate(Fr Uh rune)|F - Obliterate(Death Rune)|F - Frost Strike(RP cap)|F - Obliterate(2UH)|F - Howling Blast (proc)|F - Frost Strike(Proc)|F - Howling Blast(&amp;lt;90rp)|F - Frost Strike(&amp;gt;90rp)|F - Howling Blast(&amp;lt;60rp)|F - Howling Blast|F - Howling Blast(&amp;gt;60rp)|F - Frost Strike(&amp;gt;60rp)</RotationList><RequireCombat>false</RequireCombat><RotationNotes>*Notes* -) Hold Down Left Control - Death Grip Mouseover -) Hold Down Shift - Pause -) Holy Down Left Alt - Chains Mouseover</RotationNotes></Rotation></DEATHKNIGHT>
```


ABILITIES:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><DEATHKNIGHT><Ability><Name>B - Rune Tap (Proc)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>48982</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local WofN3 = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;, 81164)
local WofN2 = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;, 81163)
local WofN1 = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;, 52284)
local CD = GetSpellCooldown(48982)

if WotN3 ~= nil or WotN2 ~= nil or WotN1 ~= nil then
if CD ~= nil then
return true
end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Pause</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if IsShiftKeyDown() then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>3000</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Icy Touch</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45477</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local dbFrostFever, _, _, _, _, _, dbexpire = UnitDebuffID(&quot;target&quot;,55095, &quot;player&quot;)

if dbFrostFever ~= nil then        
    dbexpire =(dbexpire - GetTime())
    if dbexpire &lt; 4 then
        RunMacroText(&quot;/startattack&quot;)
        return true
    end
else
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Raise Dead</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>46584</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local UnholySTR =  UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;, 53365)
local PillarOfFrost =  UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;,51271)

if UnitLevel(&quot;target&quot;) &gt;= 87 or UnitLevel(&quot;target&quot;) == -1 then 
    if UnitHealth(&quot;target&quot;) &gt; 300000  then
            return true
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Chains of Ice</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45524</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if IsRightShiftKeyDown() and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Howling Blast</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49184</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Death Coil (Proc)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>47541</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local SDProc = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;,49530)

if SDProc ~= nil then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Blood Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45902</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,R5 = GetRuneCooldown(5)
local _,_,R6 = GetRuneCooldown(6)

if  R5 == false and R6 == false then
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Pause</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if IsLeftShiftKeyDown() and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Pause</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if IsShiftKeyDown() then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>3000</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Empower Rune Weapon</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>47568</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,R1 = GetRuneCooldown(1)
local _,_,R2 = GetRuneCooldown(2)
local _,_,R3 = GetRuneCooldown(3)
local _,_,R4 = GetRuneCooldown(4)
local _,_,R5 = GetRuneCooldown(5)
local _,_,R6 = GetRuneCooldown(6)
local levelCheck = UnitLevel(&quot;target&quot;)

if levelCheck ~= -1 then
    --boss level returns as -1
    return false
else
    if  R1 == false and R2 == false and R3 == false and R4 == false and R5 == false and R6 == false then
        return true
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Icy Touch</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45477</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local dbFrostFever, _, _, _, _, _, dbexpire = UnitDebuffID(&quot;target&quot;,55095, &quot;player&quot;)

if dbFrostFever ~= nil then        
    dbexpire =(dbexpire - GetTime())
    if dbexpire &lt; 4 then
        RunMacroText(&quot;/startattack&quot;)
        return true
    end
else
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Necrotic Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>73975</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local NecroticStrike =  UnitDebuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 73975)

If NecroticStrike ~= nil then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Frost Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49143</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if  UnitPower(&quot;player&quot;) &gt; 60 then
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Pillar of Frost</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>51271</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if UnitHealth(&quot;target&quot;) &gt;= 300000  then 
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Necrotic Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>73975</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local NS = UnitDebuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 73975)
local thealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&quot;target&quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&quot;target&quot;)

if NS == nil then
if thealth &gt; 50 then
return true
end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Necrotic Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>73975</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local NecroticStrike =  UnitDebuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 73975)

If NecroticStrike ~= nil then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Death Grip</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49576</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if IsControlKeyDown() then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>100</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Howling Blast (Lust)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49184</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,R1 = GetRuneCooldown(1)
local _,_,R2 = GetRuneCooldown(2)
local _,_,R3 = GetRuneCooldown(3)
local _,_,R4 = GetRuneCooldown(4)
local heroism = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;, 32182)
local lust = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;, 2825)
local warp = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;, 80353)
local hysteria = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;, 90355)

if heroism ~= nil or lust ~= nil or warp ~= nil or hysteria ~= nil then
    if R1 == false and R2 == false and R3 == false and R4 == false then 
        RunMacroText(&quot;/startattack&quot;)
        return true
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Plague Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45462</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local dbBloodPlague, _, _, _, _, _, BloodPlagueExpire = UnitDebuffID(&quot;target&quot;,59879, &quot;player&quot;)

if  dbBloodPlague ~= nil then
    --cast if debuff has &lt; 5 sec left
    BloodPlagueExpire =(BloodPlagueExpire - GetTime())
    if BloodPlagueExpire &lt; 5 then
        return true
    end
else
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Chains of Ice</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45524</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if IsShiftKeyDown() then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Raise Dead(Pillar)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>46584</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local UnholySTR =  UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;, 53365)
local PillarOfFrost =  UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;,51271)

if UnitLevel(&quot;target&quot;) &gt;= 88 or UnitLevel(&quot;target&quot;) == -1 then 
    if UnitHealth(&quot;target&quot;) &gt; 300000  then
        if UnholySTR ~= nil and PillarOfFrost ~= nil then
            return true
        end
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Apparatus of Khaz&apos;goroth</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions>/use 14</Actions><Lua>local buff,_,_,TPCount = UnitAura(&quot;player&quot;,&quot;Titanic Power&quot;)
local CD = GetItemCooldown(&quot;68972&quot;)

if buff ~= nil then
    if CD ~= true and TPCount == 5 and UnitHealth(&quot;target&quot;) &gt;= 300000 then
        return true
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Obliterate</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49020</SpellID><Actions>/use 10</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Scourge Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>55090</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Howling Blast (proc)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49184</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local FreezingFog = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;, 59052)
if FreezingFog ~= nil then
    RunMacroText(&quot;/startattack&quot;)
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Obliterate(Death Rune)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49020</SpellID><Actions>/use 10</Actions><Lua>local _,_,R1 = GetRuneCooldown(1)
local _,_,R2 = GetRuneCooldown(2)

if  R1 == true and R2 == true then
    RunMacroText(&quot;/startattack&quot;)
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Pestilence</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>50842</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local BloodPlague = UnitDebuffID(&quot;target&quot;,59879, &quot;player&quot;)
local CD = GetSpellCooldown(50842)

if BloodPlague ~= nil then
    if CD ~= nil then
        return true
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Pestilence</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>50842</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local BloodPlague = UnitDebuffID(&quot;target&quot;,59879, &quot;player&quot;)
local CD = GetSpellCooldown(50842)

if BloodPlague ~= nil then
    if CD ~= nil then
        return true
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Howling Blast(Fever)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49184</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local dbFrostFever, _, _, _, _, _, dbexpire = UnitDebuffID(&quot;target&quot;,55095, &quot;player&quot;)

if dbFrostFever ~= nil then        
    dbexpire =(dbexpire - GetTime())
    if dbexpire &lt; 4 then
        RunMacroText(&quot;/startattack&quot;)
        return true
    end
else
    RunMacroText(&quot;/startattack&quot;)
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Obliterate(Fr Uh rune)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49020</SpellID><Actions>/use 10</Actions><Lua>local _,_,R3 = GetRuneCooldown(3)
local _,_,R4 = GetRuneCooldown(4)
local _,_,R5 = GetRuneCooldown(5)
local _,_,R6 = GetRuneCooldown(6)

if  R3 == true and R4 == true and R5 == true and R6 == true then
    RunMacroText(&quot;/startattack&quot;)
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Essence of the Eternal Flame</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions>/use 13</Actions><Lua>local CD = GetItemCooldown(&quot;69002&quot;)
    
    if CD ~= nil and UnitHealth(&quot;target&quot;) &gt;= 300000 then
        return true
    end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Blood Tap(2 Rune)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45529</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,R1 = GetRuneCooldown(1)
local _,_,R2 = GetRuneCooldown(2)


if  R1 == false or R2 == false then
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Empower Rune Weapon</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>47568</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,R1 = GetRuneCooldown(1)
local _,_,R2 = GetRuneCooldown(2)
local _,_,R3 = GetRuneCooldown(3)
local _,_,R4 = GetRuneCooldown(4)
local _,_,R5 = GetRuneCooldown(5)
local _,_,R6 = GetRuneCooldown(6)
local levelCheck = UnitLevel(&quot;target&quot;)

if levelCheck ~= -1 then
    --boss level returns as -1
    return false
else
    if  R1 == false and R2 == false and R3 == false and R4 == false and R5 == false and R6 == false then
        return true
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Obliterate(Proc)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49020</SpellID><Actions>/use 10</Actions><Lua>local KMProc = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;,51128)

if KMProc ~= nil then
    RunMacroText(&quot;/startattack&quot;)
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Scourge Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>55090</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Death Coil(pet-test)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>47541</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local DarkTransformation = UnitBuffID(&quot;pet&quot;, 63560)

if DarkTransformation == nil then
return true
end

if IsAltKeyDown() then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Death Coil</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>47541</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Death Coil(rp-cap)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>47541</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if UnitPower(&quot;player&quot;) &gt;= 70 then
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Gargoyle PVP</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49206</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Outbreak</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>77575</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local dbBloodPlague, _, _, _, _, _, BloodPlagueExpire = UnitDebuffID(&quot;target&quot;,59879, &quot;player&quot;)

if  dbBloodPlague ~= nil then
    BloodPlagueExpire =(BloodPlagueExpire - GetTime())
    if BloodPlagueExpire &lt; 4 then
        return true
    end
else
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Empower Rune Weapon PVP</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>47568</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,R1 = GetRuneCooldown(1)
local _,_,R2 = GetRuneCooldown(2)
local _,_,R3 = GetRuneCooldown(3)
local _,_,R4 = GetRuneCooldown(4)
local _,_,R5 = GetRuneCooldown(5)
local _,_,R6 = GetRuneCooldown(6)

    if  R1 == false and R2 == false and R3 == false and R4 == false and R5 == false and R6 == false then
        return true
    end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Health Stone</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5512</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local myhealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&quot;player&quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&quot;player&quot;)
if myhealth &lt;= 20 then 
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Blood Tap(2 Rune)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45529</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local PC = UnitAffectingCombat(&quot;player&quot;)
local EC = UnitAffectingCombat(&quot;target&quot;)
-- local EC = true
local time1,dur1,d1=GetRuneCooldown(1)
local time2,dur2,d2=GetRuneCooldown(2)

if PC and EC then
   if not d1 or not d1 and not d2 then
      if time1 + dur1 - GetTime() &gt; 2 then
         return true
      end
   elseif not d2 then
      if time2 + dur2 - GetTime() &gt; 2 then
         return true
      end
   end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Pestilence</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>50842</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local BloodPlague = UnitDebuffID(&quot;target&quot;,59879, &quot;player&quot;)
local CD = GetSpellCooldown(50842)

if BloodPlague ~= nil then
    if CD ~= nil then
        return true
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Empower Rune Weapon PVP</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>47568</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,R1 = GetRuneCooldown(1)
local _,_,R2 = GetRuneCooldown(2)
local _,_,R3 = GetRuneCooldown(3)
local _,_,R4 = GetRuneCooldown(4)
local _,_,R5 = GetRuneCooldown(5)
local _,_,R6 = GetRuneCooldown(6)

    if  R1 == false and R2 == false and R3 == false and R4 == false and R5 == false and R6 == false then
        return true
    end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Horn of Winter</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>57330</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local Horn, _, _, _, _, _, hwexpire = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;, 57330)

if Horn ~= nill then
    hwexpire =(hwexpire - GetTime())
    if hwexpire &lt; 5 then
        return true
    end
else
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Horn of Winter</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>57330</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local Horn, _, _, _, _, _, hwexpire = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;, 57330)

if Horn ~= nill then
    hwexpire =(hwexpire - GetTime())
    if hwexpire &lt; 5 then
        return true
    end
else
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Plague Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45462</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local dbBloodPlague, _, _, _, _, _, BloodPlagueExpire = UnitDebuffID(&quot;target&quot;,59879, &quot;player&quot;)

if  dbBloodPlague ~= nil then
    --cast if debuff has &lt; 4 sec left
    BloodPlagueExpire =(BloodPlagueExpire - GetTime())
    if BloodPlagueExpire &lt; 4 then
        return true
    end
else
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Outbreak</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>77575</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local dbBloodPlague, _, _, _, _, _, BloodPlagueExpire = UnitDebuffID(&quot;target&quot;,59879, &quot;player&quot;)

if  dbBloodPlague ~= nil then
    BloodPlagueExpire =(BloodPlagueExpire - GetTime())
    if BloodPlagueExpire &lt; 4 then
        return true
    end
else
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Horn of Winter</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>57330</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local Horn, _, _, _, _, _, hwexpire = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;, 57330)

if Horn ~= nill then
    hwexpire =(hwexpire - GetTime())
    if hwexpire &lt; 5 then
        return true
    end
else
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Pillar of Frost PVP</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>51271</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Health Stone</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5512</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local myhealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&quot;player&quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&quot;player&quot;)
if myhealth &lt;= 20 then 
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Chains of Ice</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45524</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if IsShiftKeyDown() then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Health Stone</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5512</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local myhealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&quot;player&quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&quot;player&quot;)
if myhealth &lt;= 20 then 
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Outbreak</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>77575</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local dbBloodPlague, _, _, _, _, _, BloodPlagueExpire = UnitDebuffID(&quot;target&quot;,59879, &quot;player&quot;)

if  dbBloodPlague ~= nil then
    BloodPlagueExpire =(BloodPlagueExpire - GetTime())
    if BloodPlagueExpire &lt; 4 then
        return true
    end
else
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Blood Tap(2 Rune)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45529</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,R1 = GetRuneCooldown(1)
local _,_,R2 = GetRuneCooldown(2)


if  R1 == false or R2 == false then
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Plague Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45462</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local dbBloodPlague, _, _, _, _, _, BloodPlagueExpire = UnitDebuffID(&quot;target&quot;,59879, &quot;player&quot;)

if  dbBloodPlague ~= nil then
    --cast if debuff has &lt; 5 sec left
    BloodPlagueExpire =(BloodPlagueExpire - GetTime())
    if BloodPlagueExpire &lt; 5 then
        return true
    end
else
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Dark Transformation</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>63560</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local ShadowInfusion = UnitBuffID(&quot;pet&quot;, 91342)

if ShadowInfusion ~= nil then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Pet</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Raise Dead</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>46584</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local UnholySTR =  UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;, 53365)
local PillarOfFrost =  UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;,51271)

if UnitLevel(&quot;target&quot;) &gt;= 88 or UnitLevel(&quot;target&quot;) == -1 then 
    if UnitHealth(&quot;target&quot;) &gt; 300000  then
            return true
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>No Dismount</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if IsMounted() ~= nil then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Unholy Frenzy</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49016</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local levelCheck = UnitLevel(&quot;target&quot;)
if levelCheck ~= -1 then
    --boss level returns as -1
    return false
else
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Unholy Frenzy PVP</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49016</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Rune Tap</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>48982</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local HP = UnitHealth(&quot;player&quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&quot;player&quot;) * 100

if HP &lt; 50 then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Rune Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>56815</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Blood Boil</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>48721</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local dbBladeBarrier, _, _, _, _, _, BladeBarrierExpire = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;,49501,&quot;player&quot;)
local _,_,R1 = GetRuneCooldown(1)
local _,_,R2 = GetRuneCooldown(2)

if  R1 == true and R2 == true then
    return true
else
if  dbBladeBarrier ~= nil then
    BladeBarrierExpire =(BladeBarrierExpire - GetTime())
    if BladeBarrierExpire &lt; 4 then
        return true
    end
else
    return true
end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Blood Tap</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45529</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Blood Tap</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45529</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Blood Tap</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45529</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Bone Shield</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49222</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local BoneShield = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;, 49222)

if BoneShield == nil then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Death Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49998</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local HP = UnitHealth(&quot;player&quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&quot;player&quot;) * 100

if HP &lt; 50 then
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Death Grip</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49576</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if IsLeftControlKeyDown() and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>100</RecastDelay><Target>Mouseover</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Empower Rune Weapon</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>47568</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,R1 = GetRuneCooldown(1)
local _,_,R2 = GetRuneCooldown(2)
local _,_,R3 = GetRuneCooldown(3)
local _,_,R4 = GetRuneCooldown(4)
local _,_,R5 = GetRuneCooldown(5)
local _,_,R6 = GetRuneCooldown(6)
local levelCheck = UnitLevel(&quot;target&quot;)

if levelCheck ~= -1 then
    --boss level returns as -1
    return false
else
    if  R1 == false and R2 == false and R3 == false and R4 == false and R5 == false and R6 == false then
        return true
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Raise Dead</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>46584</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if UnitExists(&quot;pet&quot;) == nil then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Frost Strike(Proc)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49143</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local KMProc = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;,51128)

if KMProc ~= nil then
    if  UnitPower(&quot;player&quot;) &gt; 32 then
        return true
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Frost Strike(RP cap)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49143</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local rp = 31

if (UnitPowerMax(&quot;player&quot;) - UnitPower(&quot;player&quot;)) &lt; rp then
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Gargoyle</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49206</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local levelCheck = UnitLevel(&quot;target&quot;)
if levelCheck ~= -1 then
    --boss level returns as -1
    return false
else
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Heart Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>55050</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local dbBladeBarrier, _, _, _, _, _, BladeBarrier = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;,49501)

if  dbBladeBarrier ~= nil then
    BladeBarrier =(BladeBarrier - GetTime())
    if BladeBarrier &lt; 2 then
        return true
    end
else
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Icy Touch</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45477</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local dbFrostFever, _, _, _, _, _, dbexpire = UnitDebuffID(&quot;target&quot;,55095, &quot;player&quot;)

if dbFrostFever ~= nil then
    RunMacroText(&quot;/startattack&quot;)        
    dbexpire =(dbexpire - GetTime())
    if dbexpire &lt; 4 then
        return true
    end
else
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Festering Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>85948</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Death Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49998</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local HP = UnitHealth(&quot;player&quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&quot;player&quot;) * 100

if HP &lt; 45 then
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Death Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49998</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local HP = UnitHealth(&quot;player&quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&quot;player&quot;) * 100

if HP &lt; 25 then
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Death Grip</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49576</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if IsControlKeyDown() then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>100</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Blood Boil</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>48721</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Blood Boil</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>48721</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Dark Command</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>56222</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if IsLeftAltKeyDown() and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>50</RecastDelay><Target>Mouseover</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Heart Strike(2 Rune)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>55050</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,R1 = GetRuneCooldown(1)
local _,_,R2 = GetRuneCooldown(2)

if  R1 == true and R2 == true then
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Heart Strike Test</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>55050</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local dbBladeBarrier = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;,49501)

if  dbBladeBarrier == nil then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Death Strike(BS)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49998</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local BloodShield = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;, 77513)

if BloodShield == nil then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Death Coil (Lichbourne)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>47541</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local Lichbourne = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;, 49039)

if Lichbourne ~= nil then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Rune Strike (RP Save)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>56815</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if IsRightAltKeyDown() then
return true
else
if UnitPower(&quot;player&quot;) &gt; 80 then
return true
end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Target In Combat</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if UnitAffectingCombat(&quot;target&quot;) == nil then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Pestilence (Mod)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>50842</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if IsRightAltKeyDown() and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Blood Boil (Proc)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>48721</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local CS1 = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;, 81135)
local CS2 = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;, 81136)

if CS1 ~= nil or CS2 ~= nil and CheckInteractDistance(&quot;target&quot;, 3) == 1 then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Death Grip MO</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49576</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if IsLeftControlKeyDown() and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil then
    if UnitIsEnemy(&quot;player&quot;, &quot;mouseover&quot;) and UnitIsDead(&quot;mouseover&quot;) == nil then
        return true
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>10</RecastDelay><Target>Mouseover</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Chains of Ice MO</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45524</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if IsLeftAltKeyDown( ) and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil then
    if UnitIsEnemy(&quot;player&quot;, &quot;mouseover&quot;) and UnitIsDead(&quot;mouseover&quot;) == nil then
        return true
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Mouseover</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Death Grip MO</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49576</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if IsLeftControlKeyDown() and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil then
    if UnitIsEnemy(&quot;player&quot;, &quot;mouseover&quot;) and UnitIsDead(&quot;mouseover&quot;) == nil then
        return true
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>100</RecastDelay><Target>Mouseover</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Chains of Ice MO</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45524</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if IsLeftAltKeyDown( ) and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil then
    if UnitIsEnemy(&quot;player&quot;, &quot;mouseover&quot;) and UnitIsDead(&quot;mouseover&quot;) == nil then
        return true
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Mouseover</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Player In Combat</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if UnitAffectingCombat(&quot;player&quot;) == nil then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Taunt Check</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>56222</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local Threat = UnitThreatSituation(&quot;player&quot;, &quot;target&quot;)

if Threat &lt; 2 then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Blood Presence</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local Presnce = GetShapeshiftForm()

if Presnce == 0 then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Unholy Presence</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local Presnce = GetShapeshiftForm()

if Presnce == 0 then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Unholy Presence</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local Presnce = GetShapeshiftForm()

if Presnce == 0 then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Rune Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>56815</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()

if SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Obliterate</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49020</SpellID><Actions>/startattack|/use 10</Actions><Lua>shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()

if SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Howling Blast</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49184</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()

if SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Plague Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45462</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()
local dbBloodPlague, _, _, _, _, _, BloodPlagueExpire = UnitDebuffID(&quot;target&quot;,59879, &quot;player&quot;)

if dbBloodPlague ~= nil and SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
    --cast if debuff has &lt; 5 sec left
    BloodPlagueExpire =(BloodPlagueExpire - GetTime())
    if BloodPlagueExpire &lt; 5 then
        return true
    end
else
    if dbBloodPlague == nil and SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
        return true
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Blood Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45902</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()

if SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Frost Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49143</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()

if UnitPower(&quot;player&quot;) &gt; 60 and SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Death Coil</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>47541</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Blood Boil</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>48721</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>
    return true
</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Outbreak</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>77575</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()
local dbFrostFever, _, _, _, _, _, dbexpire = UnitDebuffID(&quot;target&quot;,55095, &quot;player&quot;)
local dbBloodPlague, _, _, _, _, _, BloodPlagueExpire = UnitDebuffID(&quot;target&quot;,59879, &quot;player&quot;)

if dbBloodPlague ~= nil and dbFrostFever ~= nil and SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
    --cast if debuff has &lt; 5 sec left
    BloodPlagueExpire =(BloodPlagueExpire - GetTime())
    dbexpire =(dbexpire - GetTime())
    if BloodPlagueExpire &lt; 7 and dbexpire &lt; 7 then
        return true
    end
else
    if dbBloodPlague == nil and dbFrostFever == nil and SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
        return true
    else
        return false
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Obliterate(Proc)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49020</SpellID><Actions>/startattack|/use 10</Actions><Lua>shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()
local KMProc = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;,51128)

if KMProc ~= nil and SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Death Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49998</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()
local HP = UnitHealth(&quot;player&quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&quot;player&quot;) * 100

if HP &lt; 40 and SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Horn of Winter</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>57330</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()
local HornofWinter, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&quot;target&quot;,57330, &quot;player&quot;)

if HornofWinter ~= nill and SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Mind Freeze</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>53550</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Festering Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>85948</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()

if SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Pestilence</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>50842</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()
local BloodPlague = UnitDebuffID(&quot;target&quot;,59879, &quot;player&quot;)
local CD = GetSpellCooldown(50842)

if BloodPlague ~= nil and SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
    if CD ~= nil then
        return true
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Howling Blast (proc)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49184</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local FreezingFog = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;, 59052)
if FreezingFog ~= nil then
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Horn of Winter(on)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>57330</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()
local HornOfWinter =  UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;, 57330)

if HornOfWinter == nil and SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Death Coil(rp-cap)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>47541</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if UnitPower(&quot;player&quot;) &gt;= 100 and SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Frost Strike(RP for Brez)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49143</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if  UnitPower(&quot;player&quot;) &gt; 85 then
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Pillar of Frost</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>51271</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>if UnitHealth(&quot;target&quot;) &gt;= 300000  then 
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Blood Tap</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45529</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()

if GetSpellCooldown(47476) ~= 0 and SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Raise Dead</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>46584</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local UnholySTR =  UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;, 53365)
local PillarOfFrost =  UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;,51271)

if UnitLevel(&quot;target&quot;) &gt;= 87 or UnitLevel(&quot;target&quot;) == -1 then 
    if UnitHealth(&quot;target&quot;) &gt; 300000  then
            return true
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Apparatus of Khaz&apos;goroth</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions>/use 14</Actions><Lua>local buff,_,_,TPCount = UnitAura(&quot;player&quot;,&quot;Titanic Power&quot;)
local CD = GetItemCooldown(&quot;68972&quot;)

if buff ~= nil then
    if CD ~= true and TPCount == 5 and UnitHealth(&quot;target&quot;) &gt;= 300000 then
        return true
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Health Stone</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5512</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()
local myhealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&quot;player&quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&quot;player&quot;)

if myhealth &lt;= 25 then 
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Raise Dead(Pillar)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>46584</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local UnholySTR =  UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;, 53365)
local PillarOfFrost =  UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;,51271)

if UnitLevel(&quot;target&quot;) &gt;= 87 or UnitLevel(&quot;target&quot;) == -1 then 
    if UnitHealth(&quot;target&quot;) &gt; 300000  then
        if UnholySTR ~= nil and PillarOfFrost ~= nil then
            return true
        end
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Frost Strike(Proc)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49143</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()
local KMProc = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;,51128)

if KMProc ~= nil and UnitPower(&quot;player&quot;) &gt; 60 SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Blood Tap(2 Rune)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45529</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,R1 = GetRuneCooldown(1)
local _,_,R2 = GetRuneCooldown(2)


if  R1 == false or R2 == false then
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Howling Blast (Lust)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49184</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local _,_,R1 = GetRuneCooldown(1)
local _,_,R2 = GetRuneCooldown(2)
local _,_,R3 = GetRuneCooldown(3)
local _,_,R4 = GetRuneCooldown(4)
local heroism = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;, 32182)
local lust = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;, 2825)
local warp = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;, 80353)
local hysteria = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;, 90355)

if heroism ~= nil or lust ~= nil or warp ~= nil or hysteria ~= nil then
    if R1 == false and R2 == false and R3 == false and R4 == false then 
        return true
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Obliterate(Death Rune)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49020</SpellID><Actions>/startattack|/use 10</Actions><Lua>shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()
local _,_,R1 = GetRuneCooldown(1)
local _,_,R2 = GetRuneCooldown(2)

if R1 == true and R2 == true and SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Obliterate(Fr Uh rune)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49020</SpellID><Actions>/startattack|/use 10</Actions><Lua>shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()
local _,_,R3 = GetRuneCooldown(3)
local _,_,R4 = GetRuneCooldown(4)
local _,_,R5 = GetRuneCooldown(5)
local _,_,R6 = GetRuneCooldown(6)

if R3 == true and R4 == true and R5 == true and R6 == true and SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Frost Strike(RP cap)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49143</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()
local rp = 31

if (UnitPowerMax(&quot;player&quot;) - UnitPower(&quot;player&quot;)) &lt; rp and SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Howling Blast(Fever)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49184</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()
local dbFrostFever, _, _, _, _, _, dbexpire = UnitDebuffID(&quot;target&quot;,55095, &quot;player&quot;)

if dbexpire ~= nil and SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then        
    dbexpire =(dbexpire - GetTime())
    if dbexpire &lt; 4 then
        return true
    end
else
    if dbexpire == nil  and SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
        return true
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Essence of the Eternal Flame</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions>/use 13</Actions><Lua>local CD = GetItemCooldown(&quot;69002&quot;)
    
    if CD ~= nil and UnitHealth(&quot;target&quot;) &gt;= 300000 then
        return true
    end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Necrotic Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>73975</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()

if SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Necrotic Strike(db)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>73975</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()
local NecroticStrike, _, _, _, _, _, NecroticStrikeExpire = UnitDebuffID(&quot;target&quot;,73975, &quot;player&quot;)

if NecroticStrike ~= nil and SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
    --cast if debuff has &lt; 5 sec left
    NecroticStrikeExpire =(NecroticStrikeExpire - GetTime())
    if NecroticStrikeExpire &lt; 5 then
        return true
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Necrotic Strike(slow)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>73975</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()
local slowdb = UnitDebuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 68766, &quot;PLAYER|HARMFUL&quot;)
local chilblains = UnitDebuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 50435, &quot;PLAYER|HARMFUL&quot;)
local chains = UnitDebuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 45524, &quot;PLAYER|HARMFUL&quot;)

if slowdb == nil and chilblains == nil and Chains == nil and SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Howling Blast(slow)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49184</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()
local slowdb = UnitDebuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 68766, &quot;PLAYER|HARMFUL&quot;)
local chilblains = UnitDebuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 50435, &quot;PLAYER|HARMFUL&quot;)
local chains = UnitDebuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 45524, &quot;PLAYER|HARMFUL&quot;)

if chilblains == nil and slowdb == nil and chains == nil and SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Frost Strike(Proc)test</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49143</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()
local KMProc = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;,51128)
local _,_,R1 = GetRuneCooldown(1)
local _,_,R2 = GetRuneCooldown(2)
local _,_,R3 = GetRuneCooldown(3)
local _,_,R4 = GetRuneCooldown(4)
local _,_,R5 = GetRuneCooldown(5)
local _,_,R6 = GetRuneCooldown(6)

if KMProc ~= nil and SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
    R1 =(R1 - GetTime())
    R2 =(R2 - GetTime())
    R3 =(R3 - GetTime())
    R4 =(R4 - GetTime())
    R5 =(R5 - GetTime())
    R6 =(R6 - GetTime())
    if R1 &lt; 1 and R2 &lt; 1 or R3 &lt; 1 and R5 &lt; 1 or R4 &lt; 1 and R6 &lt; 1 then
        return true
        end
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Chains of Ice(fever)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45524</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()
local dbFrostFever, _, _, _, _, _, dbexpire = UnitDebuffID(&quot;target&quot;,55095, &quot;player&quot;)

if dbFrostFever ~= nil and SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then        
    dbexpire =(dbexpire - GetTime())
    if dbexpire &lt; 4 then
        return true
    end
else
    if dbFrostFever == nil  and SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
        return true
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Scourge Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>55090</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()
local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&quot;target&quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&quot;target&quot;)
local dbNecrotic = UnitDebuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 73975, &quot;PLAYER|HARMFUL&quot;)

if unithealth &lt; 50 and dbNecrotic ~= nil and SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Dark Transformation</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>63560</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()
local DarkTransform = UnitBuffID(&quot;pet&quot;,81340)

if SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Death Coil(sd)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>47541</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()
local SDproc = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;,81340)

if SDproc ~= nil and SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Focus Mind Freeze</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>47528</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>_,_,_,_,_,_,_,_,interrupt = UnitCastingInfo(&quot;focus&quot;)

if interrupt == false then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Focus</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Focus Leap</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>47482</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>_,_,_,_,_,_,_,_,interrupt = UnitCastingInfo(&quot;focus&quot;)
local DarkTransform = UnitBuffID(&quot;pet&quot;,63560)

if DarkTransform ~= nil and interrupt == false then
  return true
else
    if GetSpellCooldown(47481) ~= 0 and interrupt == false then
        return true
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Focus</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Claw</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>47468</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local DarkTransform = UnitBuffID(&quot;pet&quot;,63560)
local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&quot;target&quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&quot;target&quot;)
local _,_,_,ShadowInfusion = UnitBuffID(&quot;pet&quot;,91342)

if DarkTransform ~= nil or unithealth &lt; 25 then
    return true
else
    if UnitPower(&quot;pet&quot;) == 100 and ShadowInfusion ~= 5 and ShadowInfusion ~= 4 then
        return true
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Focus Gnaw</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>47481</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>_,_,_,_,_,_,_,_,interrupt = UnitCastingInfo(&quot;focus&quot;)

if interrupt == false then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Focus</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Gnaw</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>47481</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>_,_,_,_,_,_,_,_,interrupt = UnitCastingInfo(&quot;target&quot;)

if GetSpellCooldown(47528) == 0 and interrupt == false then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Chains of Ice(slow)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45524</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()
local slowdb = UnitDebuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 68766, &quot;PLAYER|HARMFUL&quot;)
local chilblains = UnitDebuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 50435, &quot;PLAYER|HARMFUL&quot;)
local chains = UnitDebuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 45524, &quot;PLAYER|HARMFUL&quot;)

if chilblains == nil and slowdb == nil and chains == nil and SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Necrotic Strike (stack)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>73975</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>shiftDown = IsShiftKeyDown()
ctrlDown  = IsControlKeyDown()
altDown   = IsAltKeyDown()

pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&quot;focus&quot;, 5782) --fear
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
    pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&quot;focus&quot;, 8122) --psychic scream
end
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
    pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&quot;focus&quot;, 6770) --sap
end
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
    pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&quot;focus&quot;, 20066) --Repentance
end
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
    pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&quot;focus&quot;, 85388) --Throwdown
end
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
    pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&quot;focus&quot;, 5246) --Intimidating Shout
end
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
    pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&quot;focus&quot;, 47476) --Strangulate
end
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
    pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&quot;focus&quot;, 47481) --Gnaw
end
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
    pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&quot;focus&quot;, 49203) --Hungering Cold
end
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
    pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&quot;focus&quot;, 51514) --Hex
end
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
    pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&quot;focus&quot;, 5211) --Bash
end
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
    pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&quot;focus&quot;, 853) --HOJ
end
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
    pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&quot;focus&quot;, 19647) --Spell Lock
end
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
    pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&quot;focus&quot;, 47541) --Death Coil
end
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
    pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&quot;focus&quot;, 605) --Mind Control
end
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
    pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&quot;focus&quot;, 33786) --Cyclone
end
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
    pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&quot;focus&quot;, 5211) --Bash
end
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
    pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&quot;focus&quot;, 9005) --Pounce
end
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
    pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&quot;focus&quot;, 34490) --Silencing Shout
end
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
    pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&quot;focus&quot;, 19503) --Scatter Shot
end
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
    pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&quot;focus&quot;, 1499) --Freezing Trap
end
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
    pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&quot;focus&quot;, 2139) --CounterSpell
end
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
    pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&quot;focus&quot;, 44572) --Deep Freeze
end
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
    pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&quot;focus&quot;, 118) --Polymorph
end
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
    pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&quot;focus&quot;, 82676) --Ring of Frost
end
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
    pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&quot;focus&quot;, 703) --Garrote
end
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
    pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&quot;focus&quot;, 408) --Kidney Shot
end
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
    pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&quot;focus&quot;, 1833) --Cheap Shot
end
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
    pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&quot;focus&quot;, 2094) --Blind
end
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
    pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID(&quot;focus&quot;, 1776) --Gouge
end
if pvpdebuffCheck ~= nil and SpellIsTargeting() == nil and IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then
    if (expire - GetTime()) &gt;= 1 then
        return true
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Leap</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>47482</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>_,_,_,_,_,_,_,_,interrupt = UnitCastingInfo(&quot;target&quot;)
local DarkTransform = UnitBuffID(&quot;pet&quot;,63560)

if DarkTransform ~= nil and interrupt == false then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>B - Death and Decay</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if IsShiftAltKeyDown() then
  CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(56222)))
  if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end  
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Mouseover</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Use: Mouseover Skill</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if IsMouseButtonDown() then
    if UnitAffectingCombat(&quot;player&quot;) then
        RunMacroText(&quot;/click &quot;..GetMouseFocus():GetName())
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Enemy</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if UnitExists(&quot;target&quot;) == nil or UnitIsFriend(&quot;player&quot;, &quot;target&quot;) then
    if UnitAffectingCombat(&quot;player&quot;) == nil then
        return true
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>U - Enemy</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if UnitExists(&quot;target&quot;) == nil or UnitIsFriend(&quot;player&quot;, &quot;target&quot;) then
    if UnitAffectingCombat(&quot;player&quot;) == nil then
        return true
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Obliterate(Proc+2UH)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49020</SpellID><Actions>/use 10</Actions><Lua>local KMProc = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;,51128)
local _,_,R5 = GetRuneCooldown(5)
local _,_,R6 = GetRuneCooldown(6)

if KMProc ~= nil andR5 == true and R6 == true then
    RunMacroText(&quot;/startattack&quot;)
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Howling Blast(&lt;90rp)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49184</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>if  UnitPower(&quot;player&quot;) &lt; 90 then
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Howling Blast(&gt;90rp)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49184</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>if  UnitPower(&quot;player&quot;) &gt; 90 then
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Frost Strike(&gt;90rp)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49143</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if  UnitPower(&quot;player&quot;) &gt; 90 then
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Howling Blast(&lt;60rp)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49184</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>if  UnitPower(&quot;player&quot;) &lt; 60 then
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Obliterate(2UH)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49020</SpellID><Actions>/use 10</Actions><Lua>local _,_,R5 = GetRuneCooldown(5)
local _,_,R6 = GetRuneCooldown(6)

if R5 == true and R6 == true then
    RunMacroText(&quot;/startattack&quot;)
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Frost Strike(&gt;60rp)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49143</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if  UnitPower(&quot;player&quot;) &gt; 60 then
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F - Horn of Winter(no runes)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>57330</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,_,R1 = GetRuneCooldown(1)
local _,_,R2 = GetRuneCooldown(2)
local _,_,R3 = GetRuneCooldown(3)
local _,_,R4 = GetRuneCooldown(4)


if  R1 == false and R2 == false and R3 == false and R4 == false and UnitPower(&quot;player&quot;) &lt; 31  then
        return true
    end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability></DEATHKNIGHT>
```

That should work.

Also, +rep to imdasandman, thanks for the edit for masterfrost.

----------


## byronm

> Updated PQR-PU (PQR-PU (PQR-Profile Updater))
> 
> Added my own feral pvp/arena druid profile there!
> Also cleaned up the code to be faster!


I downloaded the updater, placed in my pqrotation folder... right clicked and ran as admin, asks me for permissions, says its out of date...then flashes up a box with classes and update all etc on...but it doesnt pause for me to click on anything there... and no profiles have been changed

----------


## Duplicity

For some reason, sometimes it doesn't even work. It will randomly stop attacking. I have to turn it on and off a few times to get it to work.

Using a the PVE Arms warrior profile.

----------


## GRB

> I downloaded the updater, placed in my pqrotation folder... right clicked and ran as admin, asks me for permissions, says its out of date...then flashes up a box with classes and update all etc on...but it doesnt pause for me to click on anything there... and no profiles have been changed


If its out of date, it will download a new version PQR-PU.rar to the same folder, u need to unrar it to have the new version.
after that its working fine. and next time please use the apropriate thread for ur questions.

----------


## Kinky

Hey guys and sorry for the extremly long delay on my updated profile!

I ran into a car accident with my bicycle last week which left me hospitalized over the weekend.

Anyhow, I'll be making some more thorough testing on heroic modes tonight/tomorrow just to check out differences and optimizations.
So in the next profile update after testing out hardmodes, I'll try and label all the profiles a bit differently so you know exactly which profile to stick to depending on your gear level and other things.

Shadow Priest profile - v4.1 - 4.3 Ready!

----------


## crystal_tech

> Need to change code from Assist *tank* to Assist *focus* 
> any one that can do that for me ? 
> since i have different dps that i wanna trick .... 
> 
> 
> "if UnitCanAttack("player","target") and UnitIsDead("target") == nil and UnitHealth("target") > UnitHealthMax("player") and UnitName("target") ~= "Raider's Training Dummy" and UnitInRaid("player") == nil then
> 
> local InParty = GetNumPartyMembers()
> if InParty > 0 then
> ...


I would make 2 new abilities first

Name: Get Focus
SpellID: 0
Target: Mouseover
Actions: /focus



```
if LeftAltKeyIsDown() then
     return true
end
```

I set this to use the left alt key for focusing but you can change it to any key you wish.

for tricks use

Name: TotT
SpellID: 57934
Target: Focus



```
local inRange = 0
local unit = "focus"
local needtrick = UnitBuffID("Focus", 57934)

if UnitExists(unit) and UnitIsVisible(unit) then
   inRange = IsSpellInRange("Tricks of the Trade",unit)
end

if inRange==1 then
	if needtrick ~= nil then
		return true
	end
else
	return false
end
```




> Hi, Not knowing anything about lua, how do i get a list unitbuffid and debuffid ... not the ones I have... just a list of the possibilities
> 
> also... does the spell id change with spec or are they fixed... just I read that the id was an integer based on what spells you have in the spellbook... or is there a global list and the spellid will be the same regardless of class\spec
> 
> eg shadow priest and holy priest would have the same spellid


if you go to wowhead.com and look up a spell the last numbers at the address bar is the spell id. or grab the addon spelllist from curse.

----------


## snapple38

> Updated PQR-PU (PQR-PU (PQR-Profile Updater))
> 
> Added my own feral pvp/arena druid profile there!
> Also cleaned up the code to be faster!




GRB, I am not seeing the druid profile in there....I wanted to compare it to mine for the Tier 13 Stampede procs. Am I missing something?

----------


## GRB

> GRB, I am not seeing the druid profile in there....I wanted to compare it to mine for the Tier 13 Stampede procs. Am I missing something?


Please for questions regarding PQR-PU, use the apropriate thread. This one is for PQR.

Regarding your isse, select the druid class and click download the profile. it should download it for you on a druid.rar file.
Apart note the druid profile is PVP/Arena. And dont have yet the set bonus from the new pvp gear. I just cleaned the code and added some checks to work in 4.3!

----------


## Sophronius69

Anyone know if Diesal will be updating his frost dk profile for the new pqr?

----------


## expunge

> Anyone know if Diesal will be updating his frost dk profile for the new pqr?


What new PQR? Did I miss something?

----------


## Teryaki

HEy I had a quick question, I was doing the last deathwing fight with a fire mage profile and I was noticing that it was not attacking the tenticle. I have noticed that it does this on other mobs as well. Is there a way to fix it?

---------- Post added at 06:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:54 PM ----------




> Ability editor > Warrior > xrnF > --- offensive spells --- > on the second line add the name of the boss you want to dps
> 
> this is looks like:
> ...Ozumat", "Right Foot", "Left Foot" }
> 
> Add mob name there, example:
> ...Ozumat", "Right Foot", "Left Foot", "evil boss" }


I figured it out, thanks Sheuron!

----------


## Ragath

Is it possible to send keys like F1 trough PQR? I'm not too good at making macro's. Ty beforehand.

----------


## Xaos

I updated my Assassination Rogue profile. I ressolved issues with arm tenicle and wing tenicle. Notes were also changed. 
Holding left shift Will fan of knives. 
Left ctrl will turn backstab/garrote off. 
Added gloves.
AssRogueProfile

----------


## lostwalker

Crystal_Tech

I have a question about your new warlock profiles. 

Demo.
It will not cast morph unless I hit the key. Could morph be set like mage mirror image to pop only on bosses?
Is there a way to set a multi-target dotting? Like how Spriests can dot their focus target? 
I can't multi-target adds due to it switching BoD to that target.
Could BoD only be set to cast on bosses and BoA on adds?


Thanks
=)

----------


## Xaos

There is a problem with the assrogue profile removing gloves from rotation will fix it. I appologize for the faulty profile

----------


## crystal_tech

hmm i'm havin an issue where spells are not being casted on focus targets anymore. example is I cast bane of doom on main target > then it casts bane of Agony on the same target not focus > then it loops to casting bane of doom > and so on and so on.

Heres one change the meta code to this



```
local levelCheck = UnitLevel("target")

if levelCheck == -1 or levelCheck == 87 or IsShiftKeyDown() then
	return true
end
```

this will pop meta for demo spec at bosses and still give you the option to cast meta with the shift key.

----------


## trulygangster

Excuse me are there any checks for melee range.? and how does the code look like if so?

----------


## supermann

> Excuse me are there any checks for melee range.? and how does the code look like if so?




```
if CheckInteractDistance("target", 3) == 1 then
  return true
end
```

----------


## Lofty

Hi guys, not been following this thread for a while.

I play a holy paladin, and before 4.3 i used 

HonorBuddy + UPaCCBT: The BehaviourTree Ultimate Paladin Healer Custom Class 

For healing FL HC's. And it worked great. It healed every perfectly withought me having to touch anything (Except move my toon)

So is there anything this good for PQR? I know there used to be a Holy Paladin profile, but is there anything like the HB ones i used that is also updated for the 4.3 changes?

----------


## larrybyrdy

Curious if you coders could whip this up. Was wondering if you could code in to the warrior scripts a way to check for spell casts and automatically cast d stance, equip a shield, and spell reflect. I assume you could recycle the code used for the auto interrupt (pummel for warriors) and just use that check system? It'd be awesome for BG's or any PvP profiles for warriors. Just a thought! Maybe make it equip a certain gear set so people dont have to edit it when they get new weapons/shield. Maybe just add in the notes like, "Make your shield gear set #2!) etc. Thoughts?

----------


## cokx

local FoxBuff = UnitBuffID("player", 82661)
if PQR_IsMoving(1) == true and FoxBuff == nil then
return true
end

why does this not work in the arena?

---------- Post added at 12:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 PM ----------

in BG, PVE it dow work but not in arena ?!

----------


## supermann

Anyone have a working Holy Pala Profile for 4.3 ? 

Thanks a lot

----------


## cokx

does anyone else notice that pqr_ismoving does not work in the arena?

----------


## Meatglue

> Anyone have a working Holy Pala Profile for 4.3 ? 
> 
> Thanks a lot


There is one posted if you use the search. I am not sure what is able to be updated for 4.3 though. I just removed Holy Radiance out of the rotation for PvP. For PvE I am not sure how it can be changed to work correctly now.

----------


## Ralphiuss

I used the fire mage profile posted couple pages back. 

I used it in LFR and noticed it was using scorch a lot..I looked at the fireball coding 

if (UnitDebuffID("target", 22959) or PQR_IsCastingSpell(294 :Cool: ) 
and PQR_IsMoving(1) == false 
then return true end

Noticed it wont cast fireball unless the debuff Critical Mass was up. And I kept seeing that my debuff was getting over written by something else. I believe it was Shadow and Flame which is DebuffID 17800. How do I add this to the code to check for this as well?

----------


## sheuron

> I used the fire mage profile posted couple pages back. 
> 
> I used it in LFR and noticed it was using scorch a lot..I looked at the fireball coding 
> 
> if (UnitDebuffID("target", 22959) or UnitDebuffID("target", 17800) or PQR_IsCastingSpell(294) 
> and PQR_IsMoving(1) == false 
> then return true end
> 
> Noticed it wont cast fireball unless the debuff Critical Mass was up. And I kept seeing that my debuff was getting over written by something else. I believe it was Shadow and Flame which is DebuffID 17800. How do I add this to the code to check for this as well?





```
if (UnitDebuffID("target", 22959) or UnitDebuffID("target", 17800) or PQR_IsCastingSpell(2948)) 
and PQR_IsMoving(1) == false 
then return true end
```

----------


## averykey

GRB fire does not work on my 42 mage? Also anyone have a holy paladin profile.

----------


## GRB

> GRB fire does not work on my 42 mage? Also anyone have a holy paladin profile.


It isnt supose to work on low lvl chars, unless you remove some spells that you have not learned yet.

Btw for all profile creators i had putted up a web space were you can upload your profiles so they work with PQR-PU.
Its much easyer to everyone if all of you upload there your updated profiles.
Easyer to download them. Faster. Everyone keeps they profiles updated and would help alot the working of PQR-PU.

Thank you all that already make part of this project:
-xaos
-mentally
-crystal_teck

----------


## byronm

I'm having problems creating abilities...
eg one works and one doesnt... yet if I copy the ability then sometimes it does... the only thing between them is the different spellid and check range name


Scream

local hasScream = UnitDebuff("target", "Psychic Scream")
local hasHorror = UnitDebuff("target", "Psychic Horror")
local hasSilence = UnitDebuff("target", "Silence")
local inRange = 0
local unit = "target"


if UnitIsEnemy("player","Target") and UnitExists(unit) and UnitIsVisible(unit) then
inRange = IsSpellInRange("Psychic Scream", unit)
end

if inRange== 1 and GetSpellCooldown(8122) == 0 then
if hasScream == nil and hasHorror == nil and hasSilence == nil then
return true
end
end


Horror

local hasScream = UnitDebuff("target", "Psychic Scream")
local hasHorror = UnitDebuff("target", "Psychic Horror")
local hasSilence = UnitDebuff("target", "Silence")
local inRange = 0
local unit = "target"


if UnitIsEnemy("player","Target") and UnitExists(unit) and UnitIsVisible(unit) then
inRange = IsSpellInRange("Psychic Horror", unit)
end

if inRange== 1 and GetSpellCooldown(64044) == 0 then
if hasScream == nil and hasHorror == nil and hasSilence == nil then
return true
end
end



I'm also having a similar problem with the silence...

it was working, cut and pasted into new one and it neither works

local spell, _, _, _, _, _, _, _, Interuptable = UnitCastingInfo("Target")
local name, _, _, _, _, _, _, nonInteruptable = UnitChannelInfo("Target")

if UnitIsEnemy("player","Target") and UnitExists("Target") and UnitIsVisible("Target") then
if GetSpellCooldown(15487) == 0 and IsSpellInRange("Silence", "Target") == 1 then
if (spell and Interuptable) or (name and nonInteruptable) then
if UnitBuff("Target", "Divine Shield") == nil
then return true
end
end
end
end

----------


## sheuron

Found another glitch on the fire mage profile not casting living bomb when another mage in raid do it. This is the new Living Bomb code:



```
if UnitDebuffID("target",44457,"PLAYER") == nil
and UnitHealth("target") > UnitHealthMax("player") 
then return true end
```

Same thing can be apply to Serpent Sting on my Hunter profile

----------


## Lightbrand

Anyone have the problem with the v1.1 not interrupting?

I'm on a rogue, ticked interrupt all spell, with debug mode on whenever a guy casts an interruptible spell the chat will spam "[PQR] Casting Interrupt..." but nothing, kick is not being used at all.

But then again I'm not sure how exactly does it work, I didn't write down my interrupt spell name or spellID anywhere, how will the program know if I should be using Pummel or Kick or Mind Freeze or not?

----------


## trulygangster

i agree with lost i have tried so many ways to multi-dot effectively and keep dots up the current aoe mob. but to no avail any suggestions for this issue its baffling me.

----------


## averykey

> It isnt supose to work on low lvl chars, unless you remove some spells that you have not learned yet.



Well the problem is my character won't cast anything when i press alt+x i try right clicking running up to mobs nothing works,
My ret paladin works fine.

and yes i tried to change the rotation atm i only have scorch setup in the pqr i have tried other spells but he wont cast them.

----------


## sheuron

Updated all my profiles with new targets, new boss spells, and some profile fixes.

xeron091211PQRProfiles.zip

Include:

Mage Fire PvE
Mage Arcane PvE
Mage Frost PvP
Rogue Subtlely PvP
Rogue Combat PvE
Holy Pirest PvE
Warrrior Protection PvE
Warrior Fury PvE
Hunter MM PvE

----------


## Duplicity

> Updated all my profiles with new targets, new boss spells, and some profile fixes.
> 
> xeron091211PQRProfiles.zip
> 
> Include:
> 
> Mage Fire PvE
> Mage Arcane PvE
> Mage Frost PvP
> ...


Thanks, will test it out. What did you change for Fury Warriors?

----------


## merrikh

> Updated all my profiles with new targets, new boss spells, and some profile fixes.
> 
> xeron091211PQRProfiles.zip
> 
> Include:
> 
> Mage Fire PvE
> Mage Arcane PvE
> Mage Frost PvP
> ...


Rogue sub pvp is missing recup. do u know the coding for it so i can just add it in?

----------


## lostwalker

Mentally,

Just wanted to see if there was a rework for Shadow Priest Profile, due to 2piece T13 bonus to shadow word death?

Thanks

----------


## bu_ba_911

Alright....... internet is back up and running  :Big Grin: !!!!!!

now time to try and rework all my profiles with current stuff :'(

work sucks i need more time to sit down and hash this crap out!!!!!!!!!

<3 yall!

*edit*

if you guys could just pm me bugs you've received with my old profiles that would be great. i can just rewrite holy radiance and double check patch notes and re-work some ordering and coding and try to make a decent hpally profile for 4.3 before i start anything else.

----------


## Lofty

> Alright....... internet is back up and running !!!!!!
> 
> now time to try and rework all my profiles with current stuff :'(
> 
> work sucks i need more time to sit down and hash this crap out!!!!!!!!!
> 
> <3 yall!
> 
> *edit*
> ...


If you do the HR change to the Hpala, ill test it in a HC FL later and let you know how it goes/if there needs to be any changes. Cheers

----------


## thenthelies

Would anyone happen to have the time/already made a ultraxion for hour of twilight and fading light?

I'm looking to have it hit the buttion ( RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1") ) at .3 sec on the cast time of hour of twolight cast and at .3sec on the fading light debuff.

Thanks!

----------


## fmagretto

I posted a new copy of my ret pally profile. You'll find it on the forum Free forum : PQRotation

----------


## larrybyrdy

Curious if anyone has used the Resto Shaman profile. One thing thats been an issue for me (minor issue) is that is REFUSES to use totems. Even if I manually put the totems down the PQR script uses totemic recall right away

----------


## Pille0214

Any good Boomkin Profil out there? if found nothing! only one that spam one thing! greetings

----------


## Piep

I have a basic Boomkin profile (I'll upload it when I get home)
I'm working on a RestoDruid Profile.
Most of it works good.

Strugling on Lifebloom atm.
What I want it to do: 
-Fast stack to 2 on focus then refresh when timeleft < 2.5 sec 
-In ToL one stack on everyone in range, then adding a second stack and a 3rd if everyone has 2 stacks.
If everyone has 3 stacks refresh when timeleft < 2.5 sec

I'll need to take a 2nd look at the Dispell script from the HPally, that might be the trick.

but if anyone is able to help me further with that, the sooner I can release it.

----------


## Eff

Been working on and off on a resto druid profile for the past week or so for an alt of mine based loosly on the one that was posted very early on in the thread and is now quite out of date for the new version and targeting system.

I've totally ripped apart all of the code, made A LOT a few changes to the core abilites that were there, added support for dispelling, tree of life, blacklisting, buffs, trinket usage, etc.

*Full description*




> -- Tested with this Build
> Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft
> 
> -- Hotkeys
> Hold down LEFT SHIFT for Tree of Life
> Hold down LEFT CONTROL for Tranquility
> Hold down RIGHT ALT to allow Lifebloom to fall off
> Hold down RIGHT CONTROL to add/remove someone from the healing blacklist
> 
> ...


*Changes and Updates*



```
22/02/12:

```


Download link: www.mediafire.com/?sn34k1u3dkhzvsj
Also now available via the PQR Profile Updater

Any feedback and suggestions are very welcome and will be taken into consideration.

----------


## Piep

> Been working on and off on a resto druid profile for the past week or so for an alt of mine based loosly on the one that was posted very early on in the thread and is now quite out of date for the new version and targeting system.
> 
> I've totally ripped apart all of the code, made quite a few changes to the core abilites that were there, added support for dispelling, tree of life, trinket usage, etc.
> 
> Full description: ...


Looks very nice, I'll try to combine our code to come up with something better then mine and yours  :Smile:

----------


## Pille0214

@Piep thanks for posting the Boomkin Profil Soon  :Wink:

----------


## Xelper

bubba you are missing a ")" in your HolyArena and HolyPVP BoK and BoM abilities.


Thank MeatGlue for crying 24x7 to me on vent to figure out what is wrong with it D:

----------


## Meatglue

> bubba you are missing a ")" in your HolyArena and HolyPVP BoK and BoM abilities.
> 
> 
> Thank MeatGlue for crying 24x7 to me on vent to figure out what is wrong with it D:


Thank you Xelper aka Takamurphy. <3

---------- Post added at 12:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 AM ----------

Bubba, The only other bug I have found is that PvE profiles have a targetting issue. If you target someone physically yourself it will only heal that person. So you must either target a mob or no one for it to group heal. Also, your inbox is full. lol

----------


## TommyT

Does somebody have or have the time to make a sub rogue pve profile?

----------


## ticklets

> Thank you Xelper aka Takamurphy. <3
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 AM ----------
> 
> Bubba, The only other bug I have found is that PvE profiles have a targetting issue. If you target someone physically yourself it will only heal that person. So you must either target a mob or no one for it to group heal. Also, your inbox is full. lol


It's coded that way on purpose. If you want to focus heals on someone, you target him. If you want to heal the raid, you target a mob or no one.

----------


## saga3180

Is there any decent survival hunter profiles out there?
Iv tried crystal techs sv profile but doesnt seem to work so well :/

----------


## expunge

> Is there any decent survival hunter profiles out there?
> Iv tried crystal techs sv profile but doesnt seem to work so well :/


How about instead of just asking for another..let him know what is wrong with it. Saying "it doesn't work well" doesn't mean anything.

----------


## trulygangster

Question. IF i have a code that returns true if conditions are met and its the first ability in the rotation if it returns false will i have to put 

Else return false? to make it move to the next ability in the list? or will it move or get stuck on that first ability not returning true?

----------


## Piep

Boom/RestoDruidProfile

still needs alot of work !!!

----------


## Elokaynu

Will be working on a Resto Druid Rotation. Hopefully will come out right, so far only problem seems to be Lifebloom

----------


## sheuron

@Xelper: did you found where those one time lua errors come from when character load?

btw, you can include this profiles on next release, tested whole week and seem to work flawless
xeron091211PQRProfiles.zip

----------


## bu_ba_911

> bubba you are missing a ")" in your HolyArena and HolyPVP BoK and BoM abilities.
> 
> 
> Thank MeatGlue for crying 24x7 to me on vent to figure out what is wrong with it D:


lol im sorry :'(

yea he pm'ed me with that after i said i was back, i'll be updating that pronto....

also to everyone else my inbox is now empty... had to delete about 40 sent items because i always forget to clear sent messages  :Stick Out Tongue: 

AAAAANNNNNNNNNDDDDDDDDD now that work is done with for the day time to start coding..... i'll see what i can come up with for HR


*edit*
haven't coded anything new yet, but i fixed the BoM and BoK for both arena and pvp so that they shouldn't error out..... and removed HR by default. Change is only reflected on SVN for now..... time to think of a new HR code now  :Smile: 

*edit 2*
adding another update to the SVN this time only for PvE..... going to try and make HR only cast when you're standing still and have Divine Favor cast before it if main healing target has less than 45% health when HR would normally cast..... that way it's a check on if tank needs heals while the raid does to, or if it's just blanket raid damage (hopefully haven't been able to test it yet)

----------


## Duplicity

> *edit*
> haven't coded anything new yet, but i fixed the BoM and BoK for both arena and pvp so that they shouldn't error out..... and removed HR by default. Change is only reflected on SVN for now..... time to think of a new HR code now


You can base it off Healing Chain from Shamans. Maybe modify the code a little bit and ta-da!

----------


## bu_ba_911

> You can base it off Healing Chain from Shamans. Maybe modify the code a little bit and ta-da!


thought of that, that was actually what i was going to do if this failed and then my next idea after that fails..... it will be like my fall back plans fall back plan  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## crystal_tech

heres an update to my hunter profiles

http://www.chromiumcomputers.com/fil...r_Profiles.zip

it has updated surv hunter and bm hunter. I removed MM until i can redo it.

let me know of any issues.

----------


## Ralphiuss

@bu_ba_911 

I took Keezin86 chain heal code and it seems to work wonders. Been topping the carts so far with it. Though I've gone oom once or twice with this, if massive raid damage is going out.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @bu_ba_911 
> 
> I took Keezin86 chain heal code and it seems to work wonders. Been topping the carts so far with it. Though I've gone oom once or twice with this, if massive raid damage is going out.


the one thing about his code is that the distances are based off of where the other targets are from each other, not from you, i would want to code something that looks to make sure theres atleast 3+ targets nearby me that would need healing, and that would take a while for me to decipher where to inject that kind of code haha

----------


## larrybyrdy

Still scratching my head as to why the ONYA_resto shaman profile doesn't toss down totems and if I manually put them down it recalls them instantly. Not all that necessary but its drivin me crazy!

----------


## crystal_tech

> Still scratching my head as to why the ONYA_resto shaman profile doesn't toss down totems and if I manually put them down it recalls them instantly. Not all that necessary but its drivin me crazy!


remove the recall spell from the rotation

----------


## Ralphiuss

> the one thing about his code is that the distances are based off of where the other targets are from each other, not from you, i would want to code something that looks to make sure theres atleast 3+ targets nearby me that would need healing, and that would take a while for me to decipher where to inject that kind of code haha


Why do you want it near just you? I think it would work better near three other people. I tend to stand by my self or with other healers or maybe ranged.

----------


## Eff

Just made a bunch of fixes and changes to my Resto Druid profile, including the ability to blacklist a player and ignore healing them >.<

Updated the original post here ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.).

----------


## Gabbz

@Sheron





> Updated all my profiles with new targets, new boss spells, and some profile fixes.
> 
> xeron091211PQRProfiles.zip


I sent you a PM but maybe someone else have the answer or can help me in the right direction.
The fire mage Script works nice exept i want Combustion cast on bigger ignites. Atm it just checks if there are pyro dot, Living Bomb and ignite on target. I want to check if the ignite is big enough so combustion will get boosted.
Is there a check for LassSpellDamageIgnite or something ?

----------


## larrybyrdy

> remove the recall spell from the rotation


Yeah I've done that but it seems the profile never DROPS any totems other than stoneclaw every so often randomly

----------


## BuloZB

works for me

----------


## bu_ba_911

> PQRotation does not work for me since last patch, on startup it says Process; Edit Mode (No Bot Functionality)
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to get Latest version working ?


have u downloaded the newest one from front page? its probably just missed the offset file for the latest version

and doens't HR have a dropoff from people further away from u????

----------


## Piep

> PQRotation does not work for me since last patch, on startup it says Process; Edit Mode (No Bot Functionality)
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to get Latest version working ?


download the latest offsets a few pages back or on the first page and it should work again (look for Offsets_15050.xml)

----------


## Xelper

Just download the latest version on the frontpage, extract it, and copy the Offsets_15050.xml file from it to your old folder.

This is assuming you were running v1.1 before.

----------


## trulygangster

I coded this for enhancement totems just place the appropiate totems in the slots and itll throw them down for you automatically. and it will automatically refresh totems upon searing totem (your most important totem) running out. you wont have to worry about the other three totems. i also have learned some basic lua so you can pm or ask me questions and if i know how i will help you. just tryna take some pressure off the mains. 

Name: Call of the Elements
Id: 66842

Code:

local hasSearing = GetTotemTimeLeft(1)

if CheckInteractDistance("target", 2) then 

if hasSearing == 0 then
return true
else
if hasSearing < 2 then
return true
end
end
end

If i helped you rep+

----------


## vorn10

@Bu_ba_911 No idea why but PVE hpala doesnt healing myself, need to target to heal myself.
EDIT
sometimes it is healing me sometimes not.

----------


## trulygangster

@vorn if anyone has less hp then you they will continue to get healed. you will only heal yourself when everyone else is better off. from what ive experienced so far.

----------


## saga3180

@Bubba everrytime i start my pqr it errors out with your profile
But when your profile is not in my folder it starts perfectly fine
Whats wrong???
This is with your new one

----------


## Xelper

> @Bubba everrytime i start my pqr it errors out with your profile
> But when your profile is not in my folder it starts perfectly fine
> Whats wrong???
> This is with your new one


Maybe you should tell him which class.  :Smile: 

However... if PQR is just crashing you likely have a bad formed XML. If you just right clicked the XMLs and downloaded them, you probably have a bunch of garbage in the files (I dunno why it does this.) You need to use a SVN client such as TortoiseSVN... I think there is a guide in his signature.

http://tortoisesvn.net/

----------


## saga3180

> Maybe you should tell him which class. 
> 
> However... if PQR is just crashing you likely have a bad formed XML. If you just right clicked the XMLs and downloaded them, you probably have a bunch of garbage in the files (I dunno why it does this.) You need to use a SVN client such as TortoiseSVN... I think there is a guide in his signature.
> 
> TortoiseSVN


Thanks for that it helped out
Its works perfectly fine now  :Smile:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Maybe you should tell him which class. 
> 
> However... if PQR is just crashing you likely have a bad formed XML. If you just right clicked the XMLs and downloaded them, you probably have a bunch of garbage in the files (I dunno why it does this.) You need to use a SVN client such as TortoiseSVN... I think there is a guide in his signature.
> 
> TortoiseSVN


bam..... like a boss <3

i'll look into the healing yourself issue..... you're not the first to report it, but thats a bug thats hard to recreate and see that situation of whats happening at the time haha..... i'll look through the healing code and see if i screwed up a small something

----------


## vorn10

> @vorn if anyone has less hp then you they will continue to get healed. you will only heal yourself when everyone else is better off. from what ive experienced so far.


@Truly That was funny:P Ofc i know that, tested it until die. One time all was nearly 100% i was 30% and it was waiting to heal party members, didnt heal me and i died. Next time it started healing me in same situation. All was 100% i was 30% and after next hit, poped all CDs and started healing me.

----------


## bizzkut

hi, i looked threw about the first 150 pages and was unable to find any shadowpriest profiles for pvp. was wondering if any one here would be kind enuf to direct me to one  :Big Grin:  thanks

----------


## trulygangster

@vorn im sorry it works fine for me, me and my group all stay up. thats a weird problem your having.

Nvm i got it to feral charge>Farie fire>Ravage!>rest of rotation

----------


## Meatglue

Mine happens to the same as Vorn but I did notice that it may be working as intended. If i target nobody or an enemy it will heal the group or raid evenly, but if I target someone indvidually it will only heal that target. This is actually a nice feature just have to manage to stop using esc to lose my target as it's nearly impossible from the constant heal spam lol. One other thing, I did not see a Lay on Hands ability but I swear it casts on some occasions but not on most.

Major props in this profile though, I am especially interested in the PvP/Arena one though. I am ready to carry someone finally in points this season. I have to find the best PvP dps comp class with working PvP profile to help me now.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Xelper

Add an ability to one of the modifiers, then put it as the #1 ability in the queue. If you hold down the Right Alt key it will clear your target.

Ability #1:
Spell ID: 0
Name: Clear Target
Actions: /cleartarget


```
local targetName = UnitName("target")
local keyboardFocus = GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus()


if IsRightAltKeyDown() and targetName ~= nil and keyboardFocus == nil then
    return true
end
```


EDIT: Fixed some things.

----------


## Rb Gaming

bu_ba_911 Unholy pvp rotation seems good, is it still on the test mode?

----------


## Meatglue

Seems to work ok X but I still seems to pause sometimes during an encounter and I have to hit the right alt to start healing again. Also I noticed it would be nice to have a Light of Dawn option to use maybe by holding right ctrl or any other key.

----------


## Eff

Just added more changes/fixes to my Resto Druid profiles as well as more raid testing.

Download from Ash_DRUID_111211.zip

And more details on the original post http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2156781 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

----------


## biorpg

Since I've gotten a few requests to post Xeron's warrior profiles including my modifications for Fury and Arms, here they are: http://www.filedropper.com/modedxeronarmsfury
I'd like to point out that the majority of these profiles are Xeron's work, and he should receive due credit. I have merely optimized/added some code, and rearranged the rotations.
It should also be noted that both of the included profiles have only one rotation set up for each. These rotations are intended to maximize single target DPS in primarily PvE situations. PvP, surviveability, and AoE are given no consideration. (Xeron's original warrior profiles, however, do give consideration, and rotations for those things.)

Edit: Just noticed there was a newer version of the profiles that I made the modifications to, so just be advised, some of the root elements will be slightly outdated. (probably mostly just names of recognized DPS targets, and maybe interruptable spells) At the moment, I find myself lacking the motivation to run these profiles and the updated ones through Diff_Diag and copy/paste changes over, but if anyone knows of a simpler method or even wants to do it themselves, that would be awesome  :Smile: 
The moded profiles attached do still function very well, but you will notice that PQR will not execute the rotation on certain targets. Deathwing's claws and Mana Voids, to name a couple.

Edit: Changed to external DL

----------


## bu_ba_911

> bu_ba_911 Unholy pvp rotation seems good, is it still on the test mode?


I was under the assumption that another forum member was doing an arena specific rotation that overshadowed my general one so I just finished up PvE and made a PvP one that just removed a lot of the health and level checks on the CD's unholy has.

I can add in a LoD modifier for people to use. Would you want it to wait until you have 3 HP? or just cast it whenever you hold it? (wait till 3 would just mean you hold it and until the rotation generates 3 HP it will go on normally until then, then cast it, as opposed to just casting it regardless of HP because you need to get a heal out now)

----------


## rages4calm

> Since I've gotten a few requests to post Xeron's warrior profiles including my modifications for Fury and Arms, here they are: Attachment 5415
> I'd like to point out that the majority of these profiles are Xeron's work, and he should receive due credit. I have merely optimized/added some code, and rearranged the rotations.
> It should also be noted that both of the included profiles have only one rotation set up for each. These rotations are intended to maximize single target DPS in primarily PvE situations. PvP, surviveability, and AoE are given no consideration. (Xeron's original warrior profiles, however, do give consideration, and rotations for those things.)
> 
> Edit: Just noticed there was a newer version of the profiles that I made the modifications to, so just be advised, some of the root elements will be slightly outdated. (probably mostly just names of recognized DPS targets, and maybe interruptable spells) At the moment, I find myself lacking the motivation to run these profiles and the updated ones through Diff_Diag and copy/paste changes over, but if anyone knows of a simpler method or even wants to do it themselves, that would be awesome 
> The moded profiles attached do still function very well, but you will notice that PQR will not execute the rotation on certain targets. Deathwing's claws and Mana Voids, to name a couple.


You should upload it to a file storage website, people can't click your attachment.. admins have to approve it.

----------


## Meatglue

Not sure who has been making Warlock profiles but I'd like to see arena/pvp one.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ralphiuss

@bu_ba_911

HR works now that it's casted on someone instead of being casted on your self. So as long as there are people near the person it's being casted on it's good.. I would think right?

----------


## SpyroPT

@bu_ba_911 
I'd love if it had a Light of Dawn spell created  :Smile:  To be cast on 3 HP only, as less it would be a waste of HP.

----------


## Techz

I love the dk profiles on this no one can touch my dps :-)

Can anyone tell me another great one like this that has a great single target and aoe profiles?

I have a level 85 rogue but the profile for it does not seem to work as good?

Thanks

Techz

----------


## GRB

PRQ-PU (PQR-PU (PQR-Profile Updater)) UPDATED

Check Change log on first page to know what changed!

Profiles Added:
-Hunter's - by sheuron and crystal_tech
-Resto druid - by ash
-Warrior's - By sheuron

Soon will be added bubba profiles for Hpally and dk's!

----------


## leetspeaker

```
local InParty = GetNumPartyMembers()
if InParty > 0 and UnitInRaid("player") == nil then
  for i = 1, InParty, 1 do
  local member = "party"..tostring(i)
  if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == "TANK" and  UnitBuffID("target", 974) == nil then 
 CastSpellByName("Earth shield")
    SpellTargetUnit(member)
    end
  end
end
```

What i did wrong? :confused:

----------


## sheuron

Too many pqr pseudo projects. Is easier to check for 3 forums and svn than one single forum thread?  :Big Grin:

----------


## GRB

> Too many pqr pseudo projects. Is easier to check for 3 forums and svn than one single forum thread?


with 211 pages? hard to look for profiles! You just use the pseudo projects if you want, no 1 makes you do nothing you dont want.

----------


## crystal_tech

> ```
> local InParty = GetNumPartyMembers()
> if InParty > 0 and UnitInRaid("player") == nil then
>   for i = 1, InParty, 1 do
>   local member = "party"..tostring(i)
>   if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == "TANK" and  UnitBuffID("target", 974) == nil then 
>  CastSpellByName("Earth shield")
>     SpellTargetUnit(member)
>     end
> ...


try this:


```
local InParty = GetNumPartyMembers()
if InParty > 0 then
  for i = 1, InParty, 1 do
  local member = "party"..tostring(i)
    if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == "TANK" and UnitIsDead(member) == nil then
      if UnitInRange(member) and UnitBuffID("member", 974) == nil then
		CastSpellByID(974,member)
	  end
    end
  end
end
```

----------


## Meatglue

> with 211 pages? hard to look for profiles! You just use the pseudo projects if you want, no 1 makes you do nothing you dont want.


I just became a SVN fan myself.

----------


## sheuron

> with 211 pages? hard to look for profiles! You just use the pseudo projects if you want, no 1 makes you do nothing you dont want.


The thing is, could be tons of pqr related projects, but you ll continue checking this megathread every day ^^

----------


## leetspeaker

> try this:
> 
> 
> ```
> local InParty = GetNumPartyMembers()
> if InParty > 0 then
>   for i = 1, InParty, 1 do
>   local member = "party"..tostring(i)
>     if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == "TANK" and UnitIsDead(member) == nil then
> ...


Isnt workin for me, no errors, but not casted.

----------


## Ralphiuss

To what I understand of bots and Light of Dawn...I don't think it would really work. 

Light of dawn really isn't on a targeting system. So it would only cast if it had 3 HP no matter which way you were facing.

----------


## Meatglue

> To what I understand of bots and Light of Dawn...I don't think it would really work. 
> 
> Light of dawn really isn't on a targeting system. So it would only cast if it had 3 HP no matter which way you were facing.


That is why I suggest having a hot key to use when needed. It may just be me but my healing for raids is way under the other Holy Pallies because they spam HR and LoD. I am not real worried about it though because I do PvP/Arena for the majority but I do pop into LFR.

----------


## leetspeaker

> try this:
> 
> 
> ```
> local InParty = GetNumPartyMembers()
> if InParty > 0 then
>   for i = 1, InParty, 1 do
>   local member = "party"..tostring(i)
>     if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == "TANK" and UnitIsDead(member) == nil then
> ...


for now pqr is casting nothing except earth shield

----------


## Elokaynu

Ash your Resto Druid build is bugged, Tranq stops time to time when holdign down the button, also, the Lifebloom doesnt smart cast to threat, or someitmes falls off

----------


## Eff

> Ash your Resto Druid build is bugged, Tranq stops time to time when holdign down the button, also, the Lifebloom doesnt smart cast to threat, or someitmes falls off


I'll try and figure out the tranq problem now, the LB falling off is known and has been fixed (I moved it up the priority list and changed the recast limit to 2 seconds). I'll push an update later with those fixes  :Smile: 

The autoswitching to agro had too many problems with switching to another tank that wasn't on a boss because of his threat on an add etc. so I am removing it and replacing it with a slash command that you can macro that will toggle through the tanks and put them on focus; which may or may not make it into the update today. I never enabled it in the release versions because alot more testing was needed and it did say in the notes:




> SwitchTank - set it to false if you wish to disable automatic focus switching for your tanks (currently disabled for more testing)


--- Edit ---

Uploaded the new version with the above features and fixes, download it at RestoDruid_ash_profile.rar

and make sure to read the updated notes on it at http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2156781 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

----------


## thesykotik501

can anyone point me to a arms warrior PVE profile all the ones i have seen that say have arms dont they are just fury and prot

----------


## zahremar

i changed Smart hot key CMd to SmartHotkey(1) and make macro in game /script SmartHotkey(1) but does not work with this macro and i get LUa Error

Message: <string>:"SmartHotkey(1)":1: attempt to call global "SmartHotkey" (a nil value)
Time: 12/12/11 07:45:09
Count: 2
Stack: [C]: in function `RunScript'
Interface\FrameXML\ChatFrame.lua:2118: in function `?'
Interface\FrameXML\ChatFrame.lua:4293: in function <Interface\FrameXML\ChatFrame.lua:4239>
[C]: in function `ChatEdit_ParseText'
Interface\FrameXML\ChatFrame.lua:3992: in function `ChatEdit_SendText'
Interface\FrameXML\ChatFrame.lua:2704: in function <Interface\FrameXML\ChatFrame.lua:2697>
[C]: in function `UseAction'
Interface\FrameXML\SecureTemplates.lua:275: in function `handler'
Interface\FrameXML\SecureTemplates.lua:561: in function <Interface\FrameXML\SecureTemplates.lua:509>

Locals: (*temporary) = "SmartHotkey(1)"
(*temporary) = <function> defined =[C]:-1

----------


## imdasandman

> sheuron, I love your fire mage profile! just some feedback:
> 
> 1. the rotation stops and you have to take over manually when you target some mobs in DS.
> 2. 70% of the time, evocation starts channeling and then automatically cancels by itself.
> 3. sometimes, trinkets are not being used.
> 4. I dislike how it uses all the mana-gems first before it tries to evocate.
> 
> keep up the good work and I hope you can further improve your profiles


arcane does this exact same thing on the boatship(dragons in the air) and madness of deathwing( The hands only)

----------


## GRB

PQR-PU (PQR-PU (PQR-Profile Updater)) MAJOR UPDATED!

MAJOR CHANGE:
-Now the program will download the files and extract them to your PQR/Profiles folder. You dont need to worry anymore to unrar, extract the files, the program does it for you now.
-Copy the *.exe & the *.dll's to your PQR folder and enjoy the simplyest way to update your profiles!
- Added some more code for future features.
- Added GRB assasination rogue profile!
- Added bubba's Deathknight & holly paladin profiles! Enjoy

P.S - Make sure you copy this program to your PQR folder so the profiles after you press the update button, goes to the PQR/Profiles directory!

----------


## Xaos

My Assiassination rogue profile has been updated
Added Stealth, and Trinkets
Fixed gloves and mobs.

Xaos_rogue_profiles

----------


## Ralphiuss

I was debating on making a SVN and going trough all the 200+ posts for profiles. Debating if I have the time these next couple days. 

Also! Still want to see if people want to make a PQR guild. Probably require a server trans. PM me if interested. Would be looking for about 8 people, maybe less. I could even help with server trans cost IF this would actually get off the ground.

----------


## crystal_tech

> for now pqr is casting nothing except earth shield


ok lets try this



```
local InParty = GetNumPartyMembers()
if InParty > 0 then
  for i = 1, InParty, 1 do
  local member = "party"..tostring(i)
    if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == "TANK" and UnitIsDead(member) == nil then
      if UnitInRange(member) and UnitBuffID("member", 974) == nil then
		CastSpellByID(974,member)
	  else
		return false
	  end
    end
  end
end
```

lets see if that fixes it

----------


## ticklets

Can someone tell me what is wrong with this xml? I am trying to level a prot warrior and code along the way when I learn new skills, but it doesn't seem to work...



```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><WARRIOR><Ability><Name>Shield Slam</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>23922</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Heroic Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>78</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) &amp;gt;= 65 
then
    return true 
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Thunder Clap</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>6343</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if CheckInteractDistance(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 3) 
and (UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 6343) == nil
then return true end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Rend</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>772</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 94009) == nil 
then return true end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Victory Rush</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>34428</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) &amp;lt; 80 
then return true end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability></WARRIOR>
```



```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><WARRIOR><Rotation><RotationName>protection</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Victory Rush|Heroic Strike|Thunder Clap|Shield Slam|Rend</RotationList><RequireCombat>false</RequireCombat><RotationNotes></RotationNotes></Rotation></WARRIOR>
```

EDIT: it seems to work now...even though I did not change anything..

----------


## bape

So , why is the destruction rotation not keeping ISF buff up 100%?

----------


## pizaro

So this has probably been asked a million times but is there a high risk using this?? In other words if i use this on my main could it flag my account in anyway?

----------


## saga3180

> So this has probably been asked a million times but is there a high risk using this?? In other words if i use this on my main could it flag my account in anyway?



No not really.

----------


## crystal_tech

> So , why is the destruction rotation not keeping ISF buff up 100%?


thats odd..
goto destro: Soul Fire and try changing 'if isfbuffExpire < 3 then' to 'if isfbuffExpire < 4 then'

you may lack haste or you have lag

----------


## sheuron

Evocation clipping should be fixed now and trinket is use all times.

About evocation and mana gem, the evocation cooldown is 4m and mana gem cooldown is 2m. Typical boss ight is 10 minutes long, so imo best way to activate is
MANA GEM > EVOCATION > MANA GEM > EVOCATION > MANA GEM

http://www.mediafire.com/?46v2h49fbrgt36k

----------


## melkorhero

No longer works...  :Frown: 

Or I simply don't get it since I made it work for the past 2 days.

----------


## Eff

After being adament that I'd remove the automated focus switching from my profile (and doing so)...I came up with a method that actually works very well, so it's back!

Simply target the boss or the mob in question and it will focus on the highest threat tank on it and begin to cast Lifebloom, if you don't have a target or your target is friendly the focus will not change. I've left the slash comment tankswitch in place to manually toggle your tanks for more control and this will disable the automatic switching so it doesn't keep jumping.

It's not been fully tested yet, but after doing 2-3 bosses in LFR earlier it worked great and caused no problems/errors  :Smile: 

Download can be found here: RestoDruid_ash_profile.rar

And the original post has been updated with new notes/changes: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2156781 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

Let me know what you think

----------


## Elokaynu

Npe Ash, didnt fix the problem with the tranq in resto, still cuts it off somereason

----------


## bape

> thats odd..
> goto destro: Soul Fire and try changing 'if isfbuffExpire < 3 then' to 'if isfbuffExpire < 4 then'
> 
> you may lack haste or you have lag


its not even trying to hard cast soulfire, nvm i had the old profile.

----------


## Eff

> Npe Ash, didnt fix the problem with the tranq in resto, still cuts it off somereason


Do you know what spell is stopping it? from all the testing I've done I haven't seen it happen in the past few days since I made the initial changes for channel checking =/

--- Edit ---

Just done a little more testing and checking of the abilities and the only culprits I can see could be Nature's Swiftness (inside Healing Touch), Innervate or Barkskin. I've patched them up as well as a few other little changes and you can grab the file here: http://www.mediafire.com/?w4pqm4ke1pp2pp8

Let me know if that sorts the problem

----------


## crystal_tech

> its not even trying to hard cast soulfire


works for me. anyone else having this issue?

did you change anything bape?

----------


## saga3180

Anyone got a working holy radiance code working for bubba's profile??

----------


## rages4calm

How old is the sub pvp profile? Is it still working well?

----------


## jericco

> How old is the sub pvp profile? Is it still working well?


Yea it works well, I like it.

----------


## Lofty

> Anyone got a working holy radiance code working for bubba's profile??


Would also like to know this too. I would love to test bubba's profile tonight on the last 2 DS bosses, but do not want to risk it withought working HR.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Anyone got a working holy radiance code working for bubba's profile??


have u tried my latest svn release? or release in pqr pu?

also if that doesn't work, people are saying they copy and paste the chain heal from shaman heal profile and that seems to work ok to

----------


## Meatglue

> have u tried my latest svn release? or release in pqr pu?
> 
> also if that doesn't work, people are saying they copy and paste the chain heal from shaman heal profile and that seems to work ok to


Working fine using SVN. Fine as in it will cast it but maybe it's not often enough to keep up with the other Holy Pally HR spam with LoD. I can't top the meters using it but to me it seems to work fairly well. The clear target ability X made for me works great when you need to target a tank or someone specific to heal and go back to raid heals.

I actually have merged some of the holy arena abilities from your profile to X's pve ret one to form a pvp ret profile that seems to work great. I just haven't figured out the best way to use heals as ret in pvp.

----------


## leetspeaker

> ok lets try this
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local InParty = GetNumPartyMembers()
> if InParty > 0 then
>   for i = 1, InParty, 1 do
>   local member = "party"..tostring(i)
> ...


Thank you for helping, but dont work properly, it seems that mistake or some defect is somewere here 

```
 if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == "TANK" and UnitIsDead(member) == nil then
      if UnitInRange(member) and UnitBuffID("member", 974) == nil then
```

cause earthshield is casting one by one, even if it buffed already.

----------


## frII

Does the PRQ working right now?Cause i cant activate the rotation mode.It's attaches succsesfully but when I'm presst alt+x/alt+v nothing happends.
UPD.
False alarm,everything is fine.

----------


## wuzbob

Anyone doing a fire pvp setup?? Much appreciated!

----------


## leetspeaker

Is it a way to write some thing that would perform some actions when duration of debuff will less than 2sec or 3sec? The same question for channeling cast, is it possible to perform some action another than kick cast if target's cast have less than 2 sec?

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

> Does the PRQ working right now?Cause i cant activate the rotation mode.It's attaches succsesfully but when I'm presst alt+x/alt+v nothing happends.
> UPD.
> False alarm,everything is fine.


how did u fix it?

----------


## crystal_tech

> Thank you for helping, but dont work properly, it seems that mistake or some defect is somewere here 
> 
> ```
>  if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == "TANK" and UnitIsDead(member) == nil then
>       if UnitInRange(member) and UnitBuffID("member", 974) == nil then
> ```
> 
> cause earthshield is casting one by one, even if it buffed already.


well if you don't mind having a focus, set a focus to the tank and try this just want to see if its the problem.



```
local InParty = GetNumPartyMembers()
if InParty > 0 then
  for i = 1, InParty, 1 do
  local member = "party"..tostring(i)
    if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == "TANK" and UnitIsDead(member) == nil then
      if UnitInRange(member) and UnitBuffID("focus", 974) == nil then
		CastSpellByID(974,member)
	  else
		return false
	  end
    end
  end
end
```

----------


## leetspeaker

> well if you don't mind having a focus, set a focus to the tank and try this just want to see if its the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local InParty = GetNumPartyMembers()
> if InParty > 0 then
>   for i = 1, InParty, 1 do
>   local member = "party"..tostring(i)
> ...


lol, with focus it works fine, it is so strange though, thank you very much for spending your time for me  :Smile:

----------


## luckysurfcs

Hey all, i have a massive problem with the Affliction lock profile. It seems to cast bane of agony and bane of doom one after another continuously so i end up with nub dps. Has anyone else had this problem or knows a fix?

----------


## SpyroPT

@bu_ba_911 why dont you simple do hotkeys for light of dawn + holy radiance? That would be the best option.

----------


## Cowfoot

@luckysurfcs go to Profile and Rotation Editor, by hitting the Profile and Rotation Editor button, Choose warlock at class, and Crystaltech at profile choose Affliction: Single Target, Click Bane og Agony in the Current Abilities, and click the button at bottom with an arrow pointing left. That will fix it.

---------- Post added at 02:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:13 PM ----------

Anybody able or up for the challange to make a profile for balance druids.
Have been trying a bit myself, but have troubles with between Eclipse state...

Anybody have a working balance profile? or got one in the work?  :Smile:

----------


## bape

doesn't seem to target mana voids for fury warrior or warlock any version

----------


## holyshilidin

Does this at all inject anything? as in detectable by warden or blizz at all? or safe to use?

----------


## luckysurfcs

> @luckysurfcs go to Profile and Rotation Editor, by hitting the Profile and Rotation Editor button, Choose warlock at class, and Crystaltech at profile choose Affliction: Single Target, Click Bane og Agony in the Current Abilities, and click the button at bottom with an arrow pointing left. That will fix it.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:13 PM ----------
> 
> Anybody able or up for the challange to make a profile for balance druids.
> Have been trying a bit myself, but have troubles with between Eclipse state...
> 
> Anybody have a working balance profile? or got one in the work?


Thanks Cowfoot!, all sorted
+Rep.

I also backup your request for a balance profile.
I can imagine that the eclipse transitions are a bitch to programme, would be awesome if someone could conquer it!

Thanks again.

-Ls

----------


## Cowfoot

If anyone can conquer the eclipse transitions, i'll be able to complete the profile im working on, it's the main thing that troubles me..
Goddamn you eclipse transition...

----------


## crystal_tech

ah the cast agony then bane then agony then bane problem. yea I'm working that its a pain in the ass. workaround is to remove agony until i get it fixed again. Problem is it only suppose to cast on a focus then do a swap but its not liking focus target atm.

---------- Post added at 08:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:08 PM ----------




> doesn't seem to target mana voids for fury warrior or warlock any version


I don't have auto targeting in my warlock code. you have to target it.

----------


## sheuron

Im working on a *Frost DK PvP* rotation, testing and comment from experienced pvp players are welcome.

Hold LEFT SHIFT use Death Grip
Hold LEFT ALT ll pause the rotation. If you make a keybind using ALT by example bind Icebound Fortitude to ALT+Q will be possible to cast it.

xerondk141211PQRProfiles.zip

---------- Post added at 11:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 PM ----------




> doesn't seem to target mana voids for fury warrior or warlock any version


There is a updated warrior profile few pages ago

----------


## v3ntrix

> heres an update to my hunter profiles
> 
> http://www.chromiumcomputers.com/fil...r_Profiles.zip


Thanks Crystal

Does your SV profile handle L'n'L procs for explosive shot? ie puts a delay between shots 2 and 3?

----------


## Zemnexx

Hey guys, it's been quite a while since I have checked in on this forum. I have been on a hiatus from WoW for a while now. I'm getting back into it again but I am so far behind on the new features of this program and the changes to the game that I am probably not gonna get back into profile making any time soon. If you guys want, I will upload what I do have coded and what I was working on just to use as a resource and see what ideas I had. They are all PVP or arena based.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Thanks Crystal
> 
> Does your SV profile handle L'n'L procs for explosive shot? ie puts a delay between shots 2 and 3?


yes it does. to do this I've just delayed the shot from being casted by 1300ms I tried a 2000ms or 2sec delay but lost dps. with 1300 its just right for me.

----------


## fmagretto

> Hey guys, it's been quite a while since I have checked in on this forum. I have been on a hiatus from WoW for a while now. I'm getting back into it again but I am so far behind on the new features of this program and the changes to the game that I am probably not gonna get back into profile making any time soon. If you guys want, I will upload what I do have coded and what I was working on just to use as a resource and see what ideas I had. They are all PVP or arena based.


Yes please, any pvp profiles will be well appreciated. I think for most of us, myself included, we can put together a pve profile easy since its based on strict class rotation and situation rules that we can turn into code but PVP is much harder and requires extensive playing that class in PVP to be effective. I know i would love to turn my Ret Pally profile into a PVP version but i'm having issues to say the least.

*Also I created a spreadsheet of all PVP(player spells) Stun/CC/Snare/Disarm/Root with name type and spell ID based off an addon which had the info (i think powerauras).* 
PVP debuff Spreadsheet by fmagretto
This should help people making PVP trinket code and every man for himself or Hand of freedom. On that note I ask if anyone creates such an ability to please share. 

I would also advise anyone writing one to* 'break early/fast'*(yes i know they use the same term for error handling) and* make order matter in your for loop* to look for debuffs. For example



```
local debuff = { 45524, 1715, 3408, 59638, 20164, 25809, 31589, 51585, 50040, 50041, 31126, 31124, 122, 44614, 1604, 45524, 50040, 339, 45334, 58179, 61391, 19306, 19185, 35101, 5116, 61394, 2974, 54644, 50245, 50271, 54706, 4167, 33395, 83302, 55080, 11113, 6136, 120, 116, 44614, 31589, 63529, 20170, 87194, 31125, 3409, 26679, 64695, 63685, 8056, 8034, 18118, 18223, 63311, 23694, 1715, 12323, 39965, 55536, 13099, 29703 }

for i,v in ipairs(debuff) do
 if UnitDebuffID("player",v) then return true end
end
```

See how the if statement immediately returns? I've notice some peoples debuff check will look like this:


```
local buff = { 45524, 1715, 3408, 59638, 20164, 25809, 31589, 51585, 50040, 50041, 31126, 31124, 122, 44614, 1604, 45524, 50040, 339, 45334, 58179, 61391, 19306, 19185, 35101, 5116, 61394, 2974, 54644, 50245, 50271, 54706, 4167, 33395, 83302, 55080, 11113, 6136, 120, 116, 44614, 31589, 63529, 20170, 87194, 31125, 3409, 26679, 64695, 63685, 8056, 8034, 18118, 18223, 63311, 23694, 1715, 12323, 39965, 55536, 13099, 29703 }
local havebuff = nil

for i,v in ipairs(buff) do
 if UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget,v) then havebuff = 1 end
end

if havebuff then return true  end
```

Notice the use of the boolean to check for the buff even thought you have the info you need at the time the 'havebuff' is set. That means even if it recognized you have the first debuff in the list it will continue to loop the the rest of the very long list and mind you this is happening everytime PQR ability checks this spell which may be a few times a second. I know we don't focus on efficiency much but it's something to consider if you want a responsive profile. So instead of setting a boolean in the IF just 'return true'.

Also especially with the situation above ORDER matters. If you know you are most likely to be feared then put fear in the front of the list and the least likely in the back so that it finds the most likely first and returns quick if found. 

I don't mean to call anyone out, i'm just looking to help improve your own profiles. Remember that even though it seems simple every check and every bit of info you pull to make your profile takes processing time and memory just like an addon does and variables will stay there when declared so try to use locals when you don't want a global variable and if theres info u can save in a variable instead of re-requesting it then do it. 

Sorry for the long post. it's ok if it's TL;DR

----------


## expunge

> yes it does. to do this I've just delayed the shot from being casted by 1300ms I tried a 2000ms or 2sec delay but lost dps. with 1300 its just right for me.


yeah, never mind, i'm a retard  :Smile:

----------


## fmagretto

Xelper,

I know you're probably busy but would it be possible to add some new features soon? Main things that I know would help would be

*Allow a once loaded 'library' ability. So we can define lua functions once and use them through out the profiles and then we could make a PVP library that could have a function HaveTrinketDebuff() that would return true if we had a CC that could be removed with the trinket. Things like that would be simple since its the same as you're doing now with the abilities but just run once when the profile is loaded and would be extremly helpful.*Have abilities that will be used out of combat like buffs and aura etc. I love pqr's ability to know when i'm in combat but its either let it control the if in combat or do it in the profile and be able to do stuff out of combat. So if we could either have a second list or a checkbox that says 'Ignore combat status' for a spell it would be easier.The ability to copy a spell from one profile to another would be helpful too.The option to have pqr check if the spell is in range would cut down on some of the repeat code as well.
a
They are in order of helpfulness so if there can only be one implemented soon number 1 would be the one i think would benefit everyone the most. We can then create a 'standard library' for PQR which could be tuned and updated outside the realm of a single profile. I would offer to implement these functions myself (I have a BS in comp sci and do c++/java programming for a living) but I don't think you want to part with the source code just yet (not make it open but i know allowing someone else to touch your code is something not taken lightly).

Thanks for reading

----------


## Ralphiuss

Alright folks I just created a SVN respiratory of all the profiles I can found on all the 200+ pages I went trough. 


Things to remember,

A lot of these profiles are not tested. Use at your own risk. 

Most of these profiles work to some extent. Only really effy one is the Balance druid profile. I might even delete this as it's really not that good. 

I listed it by class then spec. A lot of the specs are built into one profile. So if it ask to over write, just hit ok or skip. Up to you. 

http://pqr-svn-profiles.googlecode.com/svn/

I check this forum a lot during my work day. I'll update the profiles on a whim so I'd update your checkout as much as possible. 

You'll need TortoiseSVN to use this

----------


## Meatglue

> Hey guys, it's been quite a while since I have checked in on this forum. I have been on a hiatus from WoW for a while now. I'm getting back into it again but I am so far behind on the new features of this program and the changes to the game that I am probably not gonna get back into profile making any time soon. If you guys want, I will upload what I do have coded and what I was working on just to use as a resource and see what ideas I had. They are all PVP or arena based.


Welcome back, can't wait to see what new class to play based on your pvp profiles.

----------


## Lofty

Anyone else getting an error when trying to load the Holy Paladin profile?

---------- Post added at 02:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:58 PM ----------

NVM sorted it. HOLY MANA DRAIN :O

----------


## Zemnexx

> Alright folks I just created a SVN respiratory of all the profiles I can found on all the 200+ pages I went trough. 
> 
> 
> Things to remember,
> 
> A lot of these profiles are not tested. Use at your own risk. 
> 
> Most of these profiles work to some extent. Only really effy one is the Balance druid profile. I might even delete this as it's really not that good. 
> 
> ...


Very nice, +rep. If you can keep it updated with everyone's profiles, that would surely be appreciated.




> Yes please, any pvp profiles will be well appreciated. I think for most of us, myself included, we can put together a pve profile easy since its based on strict class rotation and situation rules that we can turn into code but PVP is much harder and requires extensive playing that class in PVP to be effective.  I know i would love to turn my Ret Pally profile into a PVP version but i'm having issues to say the least.
> 
> *Also I created a spreadsheet of all PVP(player spells) Stun/CC/Snare/Disarm/Root with name type and spell ID based off an addon which had the info (i think powerauras).* 
> PVP debuff Spreadsheet by fmagretto


Very nice job on the spreadsheet. That is extremely helpful.

----------


## Eff

> Allow a once loaded 'library' ability. So we can define lua functions once and use them through out the profiles and then we could make a PVP library that could have a function HaveTrinketDebuff() that would return true if we had a CC that could be removed with the trinket. Things like that would be simple since its the same as you're doing now with the abilities but just run once when the profile is loaded and would be extremly helpful.
> The option to have pqr check if the spell is in range would cut down on some of the repeat code as well.


You could take a look at my Resto Druid profile, I started working on doing exactly that. I created functions to combine all checks and other features into easily reusable code and it cut down a lot on repeated code, it's not perfect but it's getting there.

----------


## paveley

Hey guys, first i want to say thanks to all the great ppl making this work, and second i'm shit with LUA coding. Now for my question. I have been trying to get Holy Radiance in Bubbas profile to work like Onyas Chain Heal but with little success. I simply copy/pasted Chain Heal into Holy Radiance and changed the spell id's etc......getting tons of errors in Wow. I need help from a professional =D. This is what i get 


42x <string>:" function pqrFunc0() local Aura = GetShapes...":168: 'for' limit must be a number
<string>:" function pqrFunc0() local Aura = GetShapes...":190: in function `?'
<string>:"...":254: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
<string>:"...":161: in function `PQR_CastNext'
<string>:"...":150: in function `PQR_ExecuteBot'
<string>:"...":40: in function <[string "..."]:23>

----------


## Ralphiuss

> Hey guys, first i want to say thanks to all the great ppl making this work, and second i'm shit with LUA coding. Now for my question. I have been trying to get Holy Radiance in Bubbas profile to work like Onyas Chain Heal but with little success. I simply copy/pasted Chain Heal into Holy Radiance and changed the spell id's etc......getting tons of errors in Wow. I need help from a professional =D. Thanks in advance.


He has updated is profile on his SVN to reflect the changes to Holy Radiance. I suggest getting the new profile. 

As well I have it posted on my SVN.

----------


## paveley

Thats great, thanks

----------


## retoxed

Have anyone made a rogue profile for the daggers with combat? i get better numbers with wielding my 378 axe and Vengeance than if i use both daggers. Anyone have a clue why?

----------


## fmagretto

> You could take a look at my Resto Druid profile, I started working on doing exactly that. I created functions to combine all checks and other features into easily reusable code and it cut down a lot on repeated code, it's not perfect but it's getting there.


I hadn't looked at your resto druid profile since you first released it and now that i just did...I Like It! I was wondering if surrounding the function declarations with an IF statement would work and keep it from re-declaring the functions every time. Since your profile seems to be working i assume its possible. I guess i'm just used to compiled languages and most scripting languages which make it illegal to do so. Your functions are a prime example of how the function would work and it would be even better if they were in a separate file. Profile developers should make note of this because it is a very useful practice and one that should be used more often.

---------- Post added at 06:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:11 PM ----------




> Have anyone made a rogue profile for the daggers with combat? i get better numbers with wielding my 378 axe and Vengeance than if i use both daggers. Anyone have a clue why?


Maybe your daggers suck? just a thought  :Stick Out Tongue: 


-----------------------------------------------------------------

Also, for the last time people we need to move this topic to somewhere else. I had set up this forum for it http://pqrotation.forumotion.com/ and i understand the updater/svn might change things a bit regarding profiles and i don't care if we don't use it and use another. But we seriously need some organization with even just questions and profile writing help/suggestions. By the time someone writes a question there is 2 more pages between it and the answer and there's no concept of topics. I can add any category to the forum that we need and will base it around whatever people want or someone can create a new one but if we want the community around this amazing tool to flourish we need to get out of this thread. We could have separate posts with useful code (targeting functions, AOE switches, encounter specific spells etc) but right now it would be almost useless to post these things because in a day they will be lost in 5+ pages of posts. The shift to a different posting ground will need to happen all at once with the major posters (you know who you are) joining in. I know its comfortable to keep coming back to this disaster we call a forum post but it's only hurting us not helping.

----------


## retoxed

> Maybe your daggers suck? just a thought


Ment to say its the first daggers in the legendary chain..

----------


## fmagretto

> You could take a look at my Resto Druid profile, I started working on doing exactly that. I created functions to combine all checks and other features into easily reusable code and it cut down a lot on repeated code, it's not perfect but it's getting there.



From looking at your functions and the slash commands you added (which again i wasn't sure was possible using pqr and i'm happy to say i was wrong) I'm really thinking we should make more use out of this. We could register callbacks for events like when combat starts or the combat log events and create reactive abilities that would give more bite then DBM. For example in DS on the 5th boss Ultraxion we could catch when he starts casting hour of twilight or when we get fading light and be able to cast/click the extra action button. Looking at API COMBAT LOG EVENT - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft 's example:



```
function Foo_OnLoad()
  this:RegisterEvent("COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED");
end

function Foo_OnEvent(self, event, ...)

  local timestamp, type, sourceGUID, sourceName, sourceFlags, destGUID, destName, destFlags = select(1, ...)
  -- Note, for this example, you could just use 'local type = select(2, ...)'.  The others are included so that it's clear what's available.

  if (event=="COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED") then
    if (type=="SPELL_DAMAGE") then

      local spellId, spellName, spellSchool = select(9, ...)
      -- Use the following line in game version 3.0 or higher, for previous versions use the line after
      local amount, overkill, school, resisted, blocked, absorbed, critical, glancing, crushing = select(12, ...)

      if (spellName=="Mind Blast" and critical==true) then -- ==true for clarity only.  Not needed.
        DEFAULT_CHAT_FRAME:AddMessage("Mind Blast Just Critted!");
      end
    end
  end
end
```

you can see how we could catch certain spells or buffs/auras/world events and instantly react with our own function (which could also give a chat message warning in case it fails). This kind of code would be more efficient then using the debuff checking for loops that we've been doing since we could craft functions to match any combat event the client can see. There are events for combat 

```
0x98	PLAYER_ENTER_COMBAT
0x99	PLAYER_LEAVE_COMBAT
```

 and everything else imaginable. Now i havn't tried it yet but if we can register functions for slash commands then there is no logical reasoning why we can't create our own EnteredCombat() function that is bound to PLAYER_ENTER_COMBAT and sets a boolean and in our rotation have a ability that checks that global variable. The possibilities are basically endless and if we look at some of the raid warning logic from DBM they have already did alot of the work for us by identifying the events and combat log info we need to react to. Now this might be overkill but I for one like to raid perfectly so I'm going to see how I can perfect even more then my DPS by using this info.


*EDIT: Also using the method that Ash used to declare his functions we could also create GUI frames to display info that only the rotation knows like the healing ignore list or current healing target or create a frame with options and buttons that can set those options while the rotation is running. The possibles are endless, we can complete merge the combat system of PQR with addons that are not bound by lua protection with complete and instant communication between the two*

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Anyone else getting an error when trying to load the Holy Paladin profile?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:58 PM ----------
> 
> NVM sorted it. HOLY MANA DRAIN :O


for my own sanity what was the issue? lol

----------


## Jamsx1

edited due to the fact i figured it out =D

----------


## Meatglue

I just combined Sheuron's Frost profile with Fire to make a pretty nice Fire PvP one. Just not sure how the armor is supposed to work. Right now just using Molten till I figure out what I am supposed to do.

----------


## sheuron

Automatic Curse dispeler for arenas and bgs.



```
function CheckCurse(unitid)
  local i = 1
  local buff,_,_,count,bufftype,duration = UnitDebuff(unitid, i)
  while buff do
    if bufftype == "Curse" then return true end
    i = i + 1;
    buff,_,_,count,bufftype,duration = UnitDebuff(unitid, i)
  end
end


PQR_CustomTarget = "player"
local group = "party"
local members = GetNumPartyMembers()

if GetNumRaidMembers() > 0 then
  group = "raid"
  members = GetNumRaidMembers()
end

for i = 1, members, 1 do
  local member = group..tostring(i)
  if UnitInRange(member) 
  and UnitIsCharmed(member) == nil
  and UnitIsDeadOrGhost(member) == nil 
  and PQR_IsOutOfSight(member) == false then
    if CheckCurse(member) then PQR_CustomTarget = member end
  end
end

if CheckCurse(PQR_CustomTarget) then return true end
```

Replace the word "Curse" with "Magic" and voilá, you got Automatic Magic Dispeler.

----------


## jackus

> Automatic Curse dispeler for arenas and bgs.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> function CheckCurse(unitid)
>   local i = 1
>   local buff,_,_,count,bufftype,duration = UnitDebuff(unitid, i)
>   while buff do
> ...


'

but this will dispell unstable affliction?

----------


## Jamsx1

I know I have asked this a week or so ago, problay just gets lost in the endless pages of this post. Is there anyone that can adjust the Onya elemental script from page 80 to use Unleash Elements everytime its off cooldown just before it hits Lava Burst?
Does someone just have a newer Elemental profile? That one does real good dps but just does not reach the maximum potential.

Thanks again to everyone who contributes to this project. Also GRB your PRQ-PU is sweet man, that is definitly the way to go to keep profiles up to date, everyone should get onboard with that.

----------


## sheuron

> '
> 
> but this will dispell unstable affliction?


Easy fix, this ll dispel everyting but Unstable Affliction



```
function CheckMagic(unitid)
  local i = 1
  local buff,_,_,count,bufftype,duration = UnitDebuff(unitid, i)
  while buff do
    if bufftype == "Magic" then return true end
    i = i + 1;
    buff,_,_,count,bufftype,duration = UnitDebuff(unitid, i)
  end
end


PQR_CustomTarget = "player"
local group = "party"
local members = GetNumPartyMembers()

if GetNumRaidMembers() > 0 then
  group = "raid"
  members = GetNumRaidMembers()
end

for i = 1, members, 1 do
  local member = group..tostring(i)
  if UnitInRange(member) 
  and UnitIsCharmed(member) == nil
  and UnitIsDeadOrGhost(member) == nil 
  and PQR_IsOutOfSight(member) == false then
    if CheckMagic(member) then PQR_CustomTarget = member end
  end
end

if CheckMagic(PQR_CustomTarget) and UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget,30108) == nil then return true end
```

----------


## Lofty

> for my own sanity what was the issue? lol


Crazy amount of HR spam (Even if a couple of low health targets are not in range). 

And i didn't notice it using the cone type heal (Mind has gone blank on me)

*EDIT*

Oh if you ment the error in PQR, i was dumb and tried to save the source from your link by "right click, save link as"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## retoxed

As Rogue PRQ wont attack the dragons before Ultraxion until they land, And does not attack the fangs and wings of deathwing during madness. Any way to fix this?

----------


## crystal_tech

> As Rogue PRQ wont attack the dragons before Ultraxion until they land, And does not attack the fangs and wings of deathwing during madness. Any way to fix this?


my profile? or others?

----------


## imdasandman

> my profile? or others?


Same thing happens with your Mage profiles including on Gunship will not attack dragons will only attack melee mobs.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ralphiuss

@Jamsx1 

To what I understand, and this might have changed in 4.3. Using Unleash Elements while not moving is an actual DPS loss. I've edited Onya profile to if I'm moving use Unleash Elements. 

If you'd like I can upload my edited profile to my SVN when I get home.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Same thing happens with your Mage profiles including on Gunship will not attack dragons will only attack melee mobs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


what? I have a mage profile?

----------


## Ralphiuss

> Same thing happens with your Mage profiles including on Gunship will not attack dragons will only attack melee mobs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


Who's fire profile are you using. To what I know sheuron has one and so does GRB. GRB --- offensive spells --- list does not have those mobs listed. While sheuron does...

----------


## GRB

> Who's fire profile are you using. To what I know sheuron has one and so does GRB. GRB --- offensive spells --- list does not have those mobs listed. While sheuron does...


Yep mine was outdated, need to upload the new files. But use sheuron fire mage profile, for some reason with is profile im doing more dps then on mine.

----------


## Eff

After getting some inspiration from the post made by fmagretto here: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2159020 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

I decided to start playing around with the concept of hooking into the combatlog to attach an event listener to grab key entries relevant to a rotation. Once I finally managed to create a custom frame element and get it implemented into the game I started to get the first feedback from wow that everything was working. After some filtering and testing the first thing I thought of doing was to create a smarter, faster and more efficient decurse script that would no longer rely on the current repeated looping of the raid group.

And that is what I'm releasing here for the current profile authors to start playing with. In this first preview I've managed to hook an event listener into the combat log to grab debuffs being applied to the current raid or party members aswell as the player. With this method we can instantly decurse a spell in the allowed list without the need to repeatedly cycle through the raid group, checking their debuffs.

Below are the two XML files, to get started you'll need to change a few things:
The class the rotation is designed for (currently Druid)The list of spells you'd like to decurseAnd the spell IDs of your decurse spell

*Abilities*:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><DRUID><Ability><Name>-- Loader --</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>-- Make sure we&amp;apos;re only loading once
if not loaded then

  -- Global Variable
  Perform = { }

  -- Create our event handler function
  function EventHandler(self, event, ...)

    -- Check for a combat log event
    if event == &amp;quot;COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED&amp;quot; then

      -- Check for a debuff addition on a member of the raid, party or player
      if select(2, ...) == &amp;quot;SPELL_AURA_APPLIED&amp;quot;  and
         select(15, ...) == &amp;quot;DEBUFF&amp;quot; and
         bit.band(select(10, ...), COMBATLOG_OBJECT_AFFILIATION_OUTSIDER) ~= 8
      then

        Perform[&amp;quot;action&amp;quot;] = &amp;quot;Decurse&amp;quot;
        Perform[&amp;quot;spell&amp;quot;]    = select(13, ...)
        Perform[&amp;quot;spellid&amp;quot;] = select(12, ...)

        PQR_CustomTarget = select(9, ...)

      end

    end

  end

  -- Create our frame and bind combat log events
  frame = CreateFrame(&amp;quot;FRAME&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;OurFrame&amp;quot;)
  frame:RegisterEvent(&amp;quot;COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED&amp;quot;)
  frame:SetScript(&amp;quot;OnEvent&amp;quot;, EventHandler)

  -- Stop multiple loads
  loaded = true

end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Decurse</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>2782</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>-- Define what we&amp;apos;d like to decurse
Decurse = { &amp;quot;Living Bomb&amp;quot; }

-- Define the spell, just for range etc. checks
DecurseSpell = 2782

-- Check we&amp;apos;ve got something to decurse
if Perform[&amp;quot;action&amp;quot;] == &amp;quot;Decurse&amp;quot; then

  -- Get debuff details
  local Name,_,_,_,Type,Duration,Expires = UnitDebuff(PQR_CustomTarget, Perform[&amp;quot;spell&amp;quot;])

  -- Check the debuff is something we can deal with
  if Name ~= nil and
     tableFind(Decurse, Perform[&amp;quot;spell&amp;quot;]) ~= false and
     Expires - GetTime() &amp;gt;= 2 and
     spellCheck(DecurseSpell, PQR_CustomTarget) ~= false
  then

    -- Debug messages
    local spell = &amp;quot;|cff71d5ff|Hspell:&amp;quot;..Perform[&amp;quot;spellid&amp;quot;]..&amp;quot;|h[&amp;quot;..Perform[&amp;quot;spell&amp;quot;]..&amp;quot;]|h|r&amp;quot;
    print(&amp;quot;Removing&amp;quot;, spell, &amp;quot;from&amp;quot;, classColor(UnitName(PQR_CustomTarget), true)..&amp;quot;.&amp;quot;)

    -- Reset perform
    Perform = { }

    -- Cast It!
    return true

  end

end</Lua><RecastDelay>1000</RecastDelay><Target>Custom</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>-- Functions --</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>-- Make sure we&amp;apos;re only declaring once
if not functions then

  -- FUNCTION: spellCheck
  -- ACCEPTS: SpellID or Name and Unit
  -- PERFORMS: Various range, afinity and other checks to ensure a spell should be cast
  -- RETURNS: 1 or 0 depending on the check results
  function spellCheck(spell, target)

    local Cast = true;
    local SpellName = GetSpellInfo(spell)

    if UnitExists(target) == nil or
      UnitIsDeadOrGhost(target) or
      UnitCanCooperate(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, target) == nil or
      IsSpellInRange(SpellName, target) == 0 or
      UnitChannelInfo(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) ~= nil or 
      PQR_IsOutOfSight(target)
    then Cast = false end

    return Cast

  end

  -- FUNCTION: classColor
  -- ACCEPTS: String Name, Boolean use [ ] around name?
  -- PERFORMS: Builds a class coloured hyperlink to be used in chat
  -- RETURNS: A hyperlink string
  function classColor(name, brackets)
 
    local str = name

    if UnitExists(name) then
      local playerClass, englishClass = UnitClass(name)
      local color = RAID_CLASS_COLORS[englishClass]
      str = Hex(color)..&amp;quot;|Hplayer:&amp;quot;..name..&amp;quot;|h&amp;quot;
      if brackets == true then str = str..&amp;quot;[&amp;quot;..name..&amp;quot;]|h|r&amp;quot; else str = str..name..&amp;quot;|h|r&amp;quot; end
    end

    return str

  end

  -- FUNCTION: Hex
  -- ACCEPTS: table r of r,g,b colors, or seperate r,g,b values
  -- PERFORMS: takes the input colours and turns them into a hex value for coloring chat
  -- RETURNS: Hex string
  function Hex(r, g, b)

    if(type(r) == &amp;quot;table&amp;quot;) then if(r.r) then r, g, b = r.r, r.g, r.b else r, g, b = unpack(r) end end
    if(not r or not g or not b) then r, g, b = 1, 1, 1 end
    return format(&amp;quot;|cff%02x%02x%02x&amp;quot;, tonumber(r*255), tonumber(g*255), tonumber(b*255))

  end

  -- FUNCTION: table.find
  -- ACCEPTS: table name, value to find
  -- PERFORMS: Searches the given table for the value
  -- RETURNS: position if found, false on not
  function tableFind(table, value)
  
    if type(table) == &amp;quot;table&amp;quot; and value then 
      for k, val in pairs(table) do 
        if val:lower() == value:lower() then return true end
      end
    end

    return false
  end

  -- Stop multiple loads
  functions = true

end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability></DRUID>
```

*Rotation*:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><DRUID><Rotation><RotationName>Decurse</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>-- Loader --|-- Functions --|Decurse</RotationList><RequireCombat>false</RequireCombat><RotationNotes>This is a small Proof-of-Concept rotation and the beginnings of an event-driven profile framework. In this first preview I&amp;apos;ve managed to hook an event listener into the combat log to grab debuffs being applied to the current raid or party members aswell as the player. With this method we can instantly decurse a spell in the allowed list without the need to repeatedly cycle through the raid group, checking their debuffs.

With this preview you&amp;apos;ll get a small idea of what is now possible and how easy it is to upgrade and merge into a smarter, faster and more efficient rotation.</RotationNotes></Rotation></DRUID>
```

The eventlisener function can easily be scaled to add more events and I can't wait to see some of the ideas and possibilites that you guys come up with for this.

Now it's most definately not perfect, given that multiple debuffs can be applied at once, the GCD means we can't remove them as and when they happen and this is the first thing I intent to overcome by queing events and putting them into a stack system. When a new event is fired it will be put into the end of the current stack, which is moved through one by one and items are removed as and when they are dispelled in this case, moving the next item to the top to be dealt with. A set of functions will be created to easily manage these and enable a very easy way to move throguh, reorder and remove items from the stack.

I'd love to hear your thoughts on the concept as well as any proposed changes

----------


## Krysis

Could someone please help me a bit with this syntax?

local rupture, _, _, _, _, _, ruptimer = UnitDebuffID("target", 1943, "PLAYER")


if ruptimer - GetTime() < 3
and GetComboPoints("player", "target") > 3 
then return true end

Basically, I want it to use rupture if there is less than 3 seconds on it, otherwise not, and only if I have 4 or more combo points on the target.
This syntax just gives a spiel of LUA error, im only a novice so give me a break if its something obvious :P

----------


## crystal_tech

> Could someone please help me a bit with this syntax?
> 
> local rupture, _, _, _, _, _, ruptimer = UnitDebuffID("target", 1943, "PLAYER")
> 
> 
> if ruptimer - GetTime() < 3
> and GetComboPoints("player", "target") > 3 
> then return true end
> 
> ...


.


```
local rupture, _, _, _, _, _, ruptimer = UnitDebuffID("target", 1943, "PLAYER")


if ruptimer - Get Time() < 3
and GetComboPoints("player", "target") > 3 
then return true end
```

try that just add a space in gettime() to get time()

----------


## Krysis

> .
> 
> 
> ```
> local rupture, _, _, _, _, _, ruptimer = UnitDebuffID("target", 1943, "PLAYER")
> 
> 
> if ruptimer - Get Time() < 3
> and GetComboPoints("player", "target") > 3 
> ...


Afraid not, still lots of errors :P Iv'e seen the GetTime used in other working syntax, it doesnt have a space there. I just cant figure this out :/

----------


## ishtro

didn't work

----------


## Krysis

> didn't work


Hmmm no with this is never applies rupture. :/

----------


## Xelper

Just an FYI that PQR_IsMoving() will always return false on Gunship and Spine. Blizzard didn't implement a map for these and as such we have no Lua access to player positioning.

----------


## Addramyr

Shaman Profiles? pleease? Resto and Enhcancmet lol but you can do an elemental as well lol seriously, i cant make one, not smarty enough...  :Frown:

----------


## Ralphiuss

All current profiles are listed on my SVN 

http://pqr-svn-profiles.googlecode.com/svn/

----------


## crystal_tech

> .
> 
> 
> ```
> local rupture, _, _, _, _, _, ruptimer = UnitDebuffID("target", 1943, "PLAYER")
> 
> 
> if ruptimer - Get Time() < 3
> and GetComboPoints("player", "target") > 3 
> ...


this is my rup code for mut spec


```
local rupture, _, _, _, _, _, rupturetimer = UnitDebuffID("target", 1943, "PLAYER")
local ruptureCP = GetComboPoints("player", "target")

if rupture ~= nil then 
	if ruptureCP >= 4 then
		if rupturetimer - GetTime() < 2 then
			return true
		end
	end
else
	return true
end
```

----------


## Gabbz

> Could someone please help me a bit with this syntax?
> 
> local rupture, _, _, _, _, _, ruptimer = UnitDebuffID("target", 1943, "PLAYER")
> 
> 
> if ruptimer - GetTime() < 3
> and GetComboPoints("player", "target") > 3 
> then return true end


You get an error since ruptimer is nil, ie dont exist. This happens since before you apply the first rupture there is no ruptimer.

Above is done correctly since he checks if its exist first and then he looks at the time.

----------


## Budoy

hey Crystaltech i like ur SV profiles for hunter its really good BUT can u do something about the arcane shot?? when the LnL proc and ur focus is above 70 it will eat LnL proc.

----------


## Ralphiuss

@Askali

I have to say I am really impressed with your resto druid profile. Freaking topped the charts with some really bad gear and no enchants. This was in LFR, though I'll admit I went OOM about a 4th of the way into the fight. I can't really say if it was the profile or my really really bad gear.

----------


## Muhammad.R1

Hey there guys

I was just looking through the list of what profiles were included and it said there Arms- Pvp , but when i tried the application , it only has Fury PvP and Prot PvE , I even clicked the links located on the first page to download the profiles again to make sure I had not missed them but its still not there.

Could someone please show me the link / file ?

Thanks alot ^^

Btw this is an OUTSTANDING project i must say its very very impressive , the Shadowpriest one and the feral is top notch really goodjob to those of you who created the profile and also to the thread maker  :Smile:  This is simply superb thank you!

My bro even asked me can i get it for star wars LOL xD

Thanks again ^^

----------


## Ralphiuss

My SVN has the PVP arms profile made by Bu_Bu I believe. CHeck it out should be a couple post up with the address to my SVN.

----------


## kujaa1

the new crystaltech destro warlock rotation, casts soulfire once, then the next spell in the priority, usually immolate or chaosbolt, then starts casting soulfire again for no reason

local hasSoulburn = UnitBuffID("player", 74434)
local empoweredImp = UnitBuffID("player", 47221)
local isfbuff, _, _, _, _, _, isfbuffExpire = UnitBuffID("player", 18120)

if isfbuff == nil then
return true
else
isfbuffExpire = isfbuffExpire - GetTime()
if isfbuffExpire < 3 then
return true
end
end

if hasSoulburn ~= nil then
return true
end

if empoweredImp ~= nil then
return true
end


any clues why it would do that?

----------


## crystal_tech

> hey Crystaltech i like ur SV profiles for hunter its really good BUT can u do something about the arcane shot?? when the LnL proc and ur focus is above 70 it will eat LnL proc.


hmm i'll look into it.

edit: found the problem. I was using the wrong spell id.

if you go to SV: Arcane Shot change this line


```
local lnlBuff = UnitBuffID("player", 56343)
```

to this


```
local lnlBuff = UnitBuffID("player", 56453)
```

side note: I changed some things around with mutlishot. it will not cast hunters mark/serpent sing while holding control.

link here: http://www.chromiumcomputers.com/fil...r_Profiles.zip

onto lock issues

----------


## vitalic

> After getting some inspiration from the post made by fmagretto here: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2159020 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)
> 
> I decided to start playing around with the concept of hooking into the combatlog to attach an event listener to grab key entries relevant to a rotation. Once I finally managed to create a custom frame element and get it implemented into the game I started to get the first feedback from wow that everything was working. After some filtering and testing the first thing I thought of doing was to create a smarter, faster and more efficient decurse script that would no longer rely on the current repeated looping of the raid group.
> 
> And that is what I'm releasing here for the current profile authors to start playing with. In this first preview I've managed to hook an event listener into the combat log to grab debuffs being applied to the current raid or party members aswell as the player. With this method we can instantly decurse a spell in the allowed list without the need to repeatedly cycle through the raid group, checking their debuffs.
> 
> Below are the two XML files, to get started you'll need to change a few things:
> The class the rotation is designed for (currently Druid)The list of spells you'd like to decurseAnd the spell IDs of your decurse spell
> 
> ...


that's pretty interesting, i love this experimental stuff. does that imply you could respond to instant spell casts, for example in pvp deathing polys, cloaking coils etc? also in pve you could automate reactive abilities like feint on aoe casts etc.

----------


## Eff

> that's pretty interesting, i love this experimental stuff. does that imply you could respond to instant spell casts, for example in pvp deathing polys, cloaking coils etc? also in pve you could automate reactive abilities like feint on aoe casts etc.


Absolutely, anything (in this example) that goes into the combat log, you can access and react to instantly - with the decursing example the reaction time is extremely fast and there's no reason it can't be applied to anything you require.

----------


## crystal_tech

ok did lots of work to the lock profiles.

merged the aoe into the single target (aff/demo specs, for destro hit pause and cast rain of fire yourself) - yay.
updated demo rotations based on ej forums; instead of the inc filler vs sb filler its now single target spec and multi-dot spec.
fixed the soul fire casting bug for destro.

link- http://www.chromiumcomputers.com/fil...k_Profiles.zip

if theres any more issues let me know.

oh backup your old profiles just in case.

----------


## marcmk2

Thanks Ralphiuss so much for that SVN very very very helpful.

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

hi guys, is there a way to make an ingame macro that if i press/click it it will do eg; Alt+X 

if one of you pro's could help me i would appreciate it so much. thanks in advance.

p.s. reason for it, i have a physical disability making it very hard to use my keyboard. though clicking on the screen is absolute best i can do xD

----------


## Ralphiuss

SVN updated with crystal_tech changes to hunter profile for beast master and Survival Also updated his Warlock profiles.

----------


## imdasandman

> hi guys, is there a way to make an ingame macro that if i press/click it it will do eg; Alt+X 
> 
> if one of you pro's could help me i would appreciate it so much. thanks in advance.
> 
> p.s. reason for it, i have a physical disability making it very hard to use my keyboard. though clicking on the screen is absolute best i can do xD


hey man what I do for alt+x and alt+z is I have them assigned to my 2 side mouse buttons.. The mouse i use is the microsoft sidewinder and it comes with software in which you can assign custom key combos

----------


## Meatglue

> Im working on a *Frost DK PvP* rotation, testing and comment from experienced pvp players are welcome.
> 
> Hold LEFT SHIFT use Death Grip
> Hold LEFT ALT ll pause the rotation. If you make a keybind using ALT by example bind Icebound Fortitude to ALT+Q will be possible to cast it.
> 
> xerondk141211PQRProfiles.zip
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 PM ----------
> 
> ...


Has anyone tested this in arena yet? I have an undergeared 85 DK but seems to work good in bgs.

----------


## vorn10

> Works fine for me, are you enabling use out of combat?
> 
> Diesall, any chance that you could write a prospecting version of this?


Didnt find anything about prospecting so did something very simple:
1. Create new profile (fe prospect) and rotation (fe ore) for ur class with JC
2. Create ability in that profile "prospect", 
set ID spell "0", 
in Actions window add: 


```
/cast Prospecting
/use Pyrite Ore
/use Elementium Ore
/use Obsidium Ore
```

3. In "TEST" window add 


```
if PQR_IsMoving(1) == false and UnitBuffID("player", 13165) == nil then
	return true
end
```

4. Go to rotation editor, add that skil, set "require combat = false" in "show settings"
5. Ur ores need to be in stacks of 5,10,15,20 or it will stop if find in ur bags 3 ores, so that 3 put at end of ur bag.

----------


## sweeteva

Does anyone have an Arms Pve Profil? :-/

----------


## cokx

If anyone is interested, I made an updated Warrior Arms PVP, Arms PVE, Fury, Prot and Hunter MM PVP, SV PVE rotation.

----------


## wayne...

any one got one for dis or shadow pvp priest

----------


## Ralphiuss

@Cokx

Where are your profiles? Would you like me to host them on my SVN? 

@Sweeteva 

There is a Arms PVE profile within my SVN. 

@Wayne...

There is a shadow PVP profile within my SVN. I believe it's pretty old and not sure how great it is. As well there is a Disc profile there too, I''ve only used it for 5 mans it does OK. I believe it needs more logic about tanking due to the fact it trys to cast other spells before healing the tank.

My SVN http://pqr-svn-profiles.googlecode.com/svn/

----------


## Debordes

Profile works fantastic, but I notice that the profile will never directly heal myself, so I can be at 15% HP and the bot with cast nothing if nobody else is not needing heals, so because of this I have to beacon myself all the time.

Also just wondering, what are the reqs for a HR cast?

----------


## muffin man

what happen to the shadow priest rotation ?

----------


## Ralphiuss

> what happen to the shadow priest rotation ?


What about it?

----------


## Jamsx1

Ralphiuss sent ya a pm

----------


## expunge

> sheuron, thanks for the update, however the targeting issue is yet to be resolved.
> for example, in the normal Warmaster Blackthorn fight, the rotation stops when targeting the Twilight Sappers and Gorinoa. There is more but thats all I can think of off the top of my head.


If you read back a few pages, Xelper says why the rotations don't work on occasion during those kind of fights.

----------


## fmagretto

For everyone making healing profiles:

When creating your autolowhp targeting functions you might be interested in adding the targets hp to the incoming heals on the target using:




> UnitGetIncomingHeals("unit" [,"fromUnit"]) returns all incoming casted (and HOT tick) effects for a unit


So looking at something like https://github.com/haste/oUF/blob/ma...prediction.lua (that oUF framework has alot of interesting code)they do




```
local myIncomingHeal = UnitGetIncomingHeals(unit, 'player') or 0
	local allIncomingHeal = UnitGetIncomingHeals(unit) or 0
	local health, maxHealth = UnitHealth(unit), UnitHealthMax(unit)

	if(health + allIncomingHeal > maxHealth * hp.maxOverflow) then
		allIncomingHeal = maxHealth * hp.maxOverflow - health
	end

	if(allIncomingHeal < myIncomingHeal) then
		myIncomingHeal = allIncomingHeal
		allIncomingHeal = 0
	else
		allIncomingHeal = allIncomingHeal - myIncomingHeal
	end
```

So the targets hp would be *health + allIncomingHeal*  Now the only thing to remember when looking at this is that IncomingHeals include the full total of a HoT a target has so if they have a ton of hots on them they may look like they are top health with the incoming heals added in. I would suggest maybe cutting the number in half to be safe but in general this can help prevent overhealing and less bot like behavior. 

Also I remember people saying there was issues with boomkins figuring out the eclipse buff, if so check out https://github.com/haste/oUF/blob/ma...eclipsebar.lua 


```
	local i = 1
	local hasSolarEclipse, hasLunarEclipse
	repeat
		local _, _, _, _, _, _, _, _, _, _, spellID = UnitAura(unit, i, 'HELPFUL')

		if(spellID == ECLIPSE_BAR_SOLAR_BUFF_ID) then
			hasSolarEclipse = true
		elseif(spellID == ECLIPSE_BAR_LUNAR_BUFF_ID) then
			hasLunarEclipse = true
		end

		i = i + 1
	until not spellID
```

---------------------------------------------

Just as an update to my events post: Ash has posted the proof of concept to using event handling in PQR and had done an excellent job with it. I am currently converting my pally profile to have all the buffs/procs set by events when they are triggered and once i have that set I am working on a framework to handle encounter specific events. Basically i'm trying to port DBM over with reactions so your profile would know if you had Fading light or what phase a DS boss is in (should you be AOE'ing or AOE healing?) so we can have a Raid-specific version of a profile (the only raid that matters right now). I'll re-post my pally profile when i update it

----------


## Xelper

Can someone test some code for me on Ultraxion..it should use your Heroic Will ability under 2 circumstances:
1) Ultraxion has <1 sec left on Hour of Twilight
2) You have <1 sec left on Fading Light debuff.


Make sure you make it the #1 ability in your rotation.

Ability: Heroic Will
Spell ID: 0
Actions:
/click ExtraActionButton1
Lua Code:


```
local spellHourOfTwilight = GetSpellInfo(109417)
local channelSpell, _, _, _, _, endTime = UnitChannelInfo("boss1")
if channelSpell ~= nil and channelSpell == spellHourOfTwilight then
    local finishTime = endTime/1000 - GetTime()
    if finishTime < 1 then
        return true
    end
end


local sFadingLight, _, _, _, _, _, fadingEndTime = UnitDebuffID("player", 110068)
if sFadingLight then
    local finishTime = fadingEndTime - GetTime()
    if finishTime < 1 then
        return true
    end
end
```


I also have a plan to "fix" PQR_IsMoving on Spine and Gunship, or at the very least make it work OK. 

If coordinates are returning 0,0 (no map) it will detect the last time you got a "You cannot do that while moving" message. If you have got it in the last X seconds it will remember and will return true. This will be in a minor update I will push out sometime in the next couple days. I haven't decided if this is just a better way to handle it overall or not, it would make it work more like the cat shred/mangle deal... where the druid tries to hit Shred and if it returns You aren't behind it considers the druid in front of the target for the next 2 seconds and uses Mangle instead. I will probably just make both methods available to leave it at the author's discretion.

----------


## sheuron

extreme laziness

----------


## CharleyWex

Has anyone noticed for the Holy paladin profiles that if you're in an AV it just doesn't heal anyone, or its really slow? Tried out a BG leveling up, was curious as to how the profile will perfrom in the LFR with 25 people as opposed to just a 5 man where it works quite well.

----------


## Meatglue

> extreme laziness


Pretty sure that's why PQ was developed. lol

----------


## Silvera

EEnhancement PvE_SHAMAN_Abilities
Enhancement PvE_SHAMAN_Rotations

It focuses on keeping searing totem up, and also have an AoE rotation in it (where it uses Chain lighting, flame/fire nova, and magma totem). It hasn't been configured to use any cooldowns, as well as other totems.

Credit goes to my friend Solgryn (not on this forum), I'm upload it for him =)

----------


## rastafari90

Can anyone please post on how to implement Blade Flurry in my abilities? Like it would work as a buff. If it's active it returns false, and it doesn't reactivates again and again, and if it's true it turns on. I don't know. I thank you for your time and reply.

Cheers!

----------


## Kinky

Just dropping a quick note. My "PvE" profile should also work fine in PvP if you try it out. There really isn't any "true" PvP way for Shadowpriests as we're the one-hit-wonder glass-cannons of the entire thing. The unrestrictive PvE profile and Direct Damage (Mind Spike/Mind Blast) profile should suffice. When the next update comes sometime next week I'll work in the experimental debuffing code from Askali.

There's a few things I've planned such as better wording on the profiles and creating different profiles for different situations. (For instance, if you've got T12P4 or not, struggling with mana or not, etc.)

I'll try your code for Ultraxion tonight tho Xelper on our Heroic Ultraxion farm kill.

----------


## leetspeaker

> Can someone test some code for me on Ultraxion..it should use your Heroic Will ability under 2 circumstances:
> 1) Ultraxion has <1 sec left on Hour of Twilight
> 2) You have <1 sec left on Fading Light debuff.


I dont remember exactly what number of Hour of Twilight will screw 


> <1 sec left on Fading Light debuff.


 this, but if u will use it in this way you will have cd on heroic will and Hour of Twilight will kill you

----------


## Eff

@Xelper

Not sure how possible it is or how you'd go about doing it but is there any way to extend the PQR_IsMoving function to check a unit other than the current player?

----------


## cokx

Cause the PQR_IsMoving function is buggy at the Arena i tried a different way.

GetUnitSpeed("Player") > 0 

this is with zero delay and should also work with targets

---------- Post added at 07:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:30 AM ----------

yep tried it, it works with target

----------


## Createaa

Hey, could someone help me create a code so my arms warrior would use knockdown when a certain spell is active on my enemy? (in this case, inner focus @ priests) 

Big thx

Createaa

(i have no knowledge in codes)

----------


## cokx

if UnitBuffID("target", 89485) ~= nil
then return true end


its easy as this  :Wink:  but i dont know if its the right spellid

---------- Post added at 07:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:40 AM ----------


local spell, _, _, _, _, endTime = UnitCastingInfo("target")
if spell then 
local castingTime = (endTime - GetTime()) / endTime
end

if UnitBuffID("target", 89485) ~= nil and castingTime >= 70
then return true end


ok try this, it should only interrupt if the target is casting. that would make more sense
but i dont garantee that it works

----------


## Createaa

> if UnitBuffID("target", 89485) ~= nil
> then return true end
> 
> 
> its easy as this  but i dont know if its the right spellid
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:40 AM ----------
> 
> local spell, _, _, _, _, castSTime = UnitCastingInfo("target")
> ...


THx! 

But if i want to use it anyways, wheter its casting or active?

----------


## cokx

just this >
if UnitBuffID("target", 89485) ~= nil
then return true end

----------


## Createaa

> just this >
> if UnitBuffID("target", 89485) ~= nil
> then return true end


Many thanks to you, sir.

----------


## averykey

Can someone help me? I do not know lua. I am sure this would be easy for someone who knows lua and it would be easy to take these skills and improve all the other profiles.

Trying to make my ret paladin profile do better dps

For templar
What i need is if 2 holy power and divine purpose proc? crusader strike or judgement if crusader strike is not up

exorcism, is dot up on mob? if yes wait; if no exorcism.

Current templar




> local sDivinePurpose = UnitBuffID("player", 90174) 
> 
> if IsSpellInRange("Templar's Verdict", "target") ~= 1 then
> return false
> end
> 
> 
> if UnitPower("player", 9) == 3 or sDivinePurpose ~= nil then
> return true
> end


Current exorcism




> sAoW = UnitBuffID("player", 5957
> 
> if IsSpellInRange("Exorcism", "target") ~= 1 then
> return false
> end
> 
> 
> if sAoW ~= nil then
> return true
> end


 I want my guardian of ancient kings to pop at the beginning of the fight after 10 secs avenging and zealotry pops

Current goak




> if IsSpellInRange("Crusader Strike", "target") ~= 1 then
> return false
> end
> 
> return true


avenging wrath



> if IsSpellInRange("Crusader Strike", "target") ~= 1 then
> return false
> end
> 
> 
> return true


Current zealotry



> local sDivinePurpose = UnitBuffID("player", 90174) 
> local sAW = UnitBuffID("player", 31884)
> 
> if IsSpellInRange("Crusader Strike", "target") ~= 1 then
> return false
> end
> 
> if UnitPower("player", 9) < 2 or sDivinePurpose ~= nil or sAW ~=nil then
> return true
> end


for hand of freedom i need it to do every man for himself if hand of freedom is down and to work for all spells? i am not sure if there is a lua function for libary access so it knows all the spells.

current hand of freedom



> local debuff = { 45524, 1715, 3408, 59638, 20164, 25809, 31589, 51585, 50040, 50041, 31126, 31124, 122, 44614, 1604, 45524, 50040, 339, 45334, 58179, 61391, 19306, 19185, 35101, 5116, 61394, 2974, 54644, 50245, 50271, 54706, 4167, 33395, 83302, 55080, 11113, 6136, 120, 116, 44614, 31589, 63529, 20170, 87194, 31125, 3409, 26679, 64695, 63685, 8056, 8034, 18118, 18223, 63311, 23694, 1715, 12323, 39965, 55536, 13099, 29703 }
> 
> 
> for i,v in ipairs(debuff) do
> if UnitDebuffID("player",v) then return true end
> end


Thank you for the help and reading my post.

----------


## paveley

Bubbas blood tanking profile still work ok?.

----------


## Xelper

> Cause the PQR_IsMoving function is buggy at the Arena i tried a different way.
> 
> GetUnitSpeed("Player") > 0 
> 
> this is with zero delay and should also work with targets
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:30 AM ----------
> 
> yep tried it, it works with target


GetUnitSpeed does not return info about whether the unit specified is moving. It simply returns the speed at which they can move. If they can move at 115%, but they are standing still, I believe it will return 115.

---------- Post added at 10:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 AM ----------




> sheuron, thanks for the update, however the targeting issue is yet to be resolved.
> for example, in the normal Warmaster Blackthorn fight, the rotation stops when targeting the Twilight Sappers and Gorinoa. There is more but thats all I can think of off the top of my head.


I believe sheuron uses an ability to determine whether to attack or not, this ability has a list of mobs that do not effect combat. I believe it is called --- offensive spells ---. You need to add any mob that does not effect combat to this list.

sheuron, an idea: Why not add a UnitAffectingCombat("boss1") - "boss4" check to supplement your additional checks. This would ensure that the bot attacks anything while the player is engaged with a boss. It won't fully resolve the issue, but it is a start.  :Smile:  

EDIT: Maybe you don't even need to check if the boss is in combat, just check if the unit exists. This would make it also detect Gunship which I think is the boss frame until Warmaster jumps down.



```
local fightingboss = nil


for i=1,4 do
    if UnitAffectingCombat("boss"..i) then
        fightingboss = true
    end
end
```




```
if UnitIsDead("target")
or immunity
or UnitCanAttack("player","target") == nil
or (UnitAffectingCombat("target") == nil and noaggromobs == nil and UnitIsPlayer("target") == nil and fightingboss == nil)
or tonumber(UnitGUID("target"):sub(5,5),16) == 4
then 
return true
end
```

----------


## cokx

> GetUnitSpeed does not return info about whether the unit specified is moving. It simply returns the speed at which they can move. If they can move at 115%, but they are standing still, I believe it will return 115.[COLOR=Silver]


You are wrong, it does return the actually speed from the unit and not the possible.
So if you are standing still, it returns 0

check out this macro:
/script x=GetUnitSpeed("player") DEFAULT_CHAT_FRAME:AddMessage(format("Speed: %d yds/sec, %.1f kph, %.1f mph, %d%% normal run speed",x,x*3600/1093.6133,x*45/22,x/7*100))


so GetUnitSpeed/7*100 is the Percentage

----------


## Xelper

> You are wrong, it does return the actually speed from the unit and not the possible.
> So if you are standing still, it returns 0
> 
> check out this macro:
> /script x=GetUnitSpeed("player") DEFAULT_CHAT_FRAME:AddMessage(format("Speed: %d yds/sec, %.1f kph, %.1f mph, %d%% normal run speed",x,x*3600/1093.6133,x*45/22,x/7*100))


Interesting, I could have sworn I looked into this before. I'll think of how I could use this. Obviously this function doesn't give you the time a given unit has been moving, so I need to figure out the best way to handle this. Do I just keep track of the movement of every known unit? Record if they have been moving at certain intervals (100ms maybe). 

raid1-40, arena1-5, boss1-4, player, target, focus...

----------


## cokx

I havent thought about the time a unit has been walked but it seems to be easy to create.
Then we could create an intelligent Freedom and snare effects. It sucks that he always apply hamstring even if the target isnt walking, but if the target was walking ~500ms before he should apply it.

----------


## sheuron

Sometimes is better not auto attack those mobs without aggro table.

By example ragnaros adds (192k hp), i dont use my main dps rotation to kill those, im using a nuke rotation. Since those mobs dont have aggro table the rotation stops and i can manually dps them.

The list of mobs to dps is working fine, the only incovenient is not working on non english clients. Anyway the check for boss frames is a great idea.

----------


## jadethread1

Anyone got 3.3.5a offsets that can PM them?

----------


## jackus

> Easy fix, this ll dispel everyting but Unstable Affliction
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> function CheckMagic(unitid)
>   local i = 1
>   local buff,_,_,count,bufftype,duration = UnitDebuff(unitid, i)
>   while buff do
> ...


how do i add 34914 thats *Vampiric Touch*. 

I tested it, but it need your self to target the target u want to dispel. Cant you make it so it dispells without me targeting?

----------


## imdasandman

> Anyone got 3.3.5a offsets that can PM them?


jade unless you are going to rewrite a whole profile for your class this program will be nearly useless to you because when 4.0 came out alot of spells changed and well the behaviors that are in the current profiles will be most likely buggy or not work at all.

----------


## sheuron

> how do i add 34914 thats *Vampiric Touch*. 
> 
> I tested it, but it need your self to target the target u want to dispel. Cant you make it so it dispells without me targeting?


Did you set Target to "Custom"?

----------


## biorpg

> Can someone test some code for me on Ultraxion..it should use your Heroic Will ability under 2 circumstances:
> 1) Ultraxion has <1 sec left on Hour of Twilight
> 2) *You have <1 sec left on Fading Light debuff.*


This will get you killed if you are one of the targets of the second fading light that's cast between each hour of twilight.
You need to also check the cooldown of hour of twilight (somehow), and if you get fading light on the second cast before hour of twilight, you hit heroic will with 4 seconds left on the fading light

----------


## jackus

> Did you set Target to "Custom"?


 lol no >< my bad

----------


## Kinky

So, I tested our your Ultraxion Fading Light/Hour of Twilight script on Heroic Ultraxion (We ended up killing it on Normal when a Tank dissapeared offline.)

However, I had difficulties finding the correct Spell ID for Normal/Heroic version of Hour of Twilight for some reason, it wouldn't accept the ID's I entered, I made sure to set the timer on activate if at or less than 3 seconds where nothing happened so I ended up clicking it myself at <1 second.

Setting the Fading Light timer to under 2-3 seconds will make sure that your Heroic Will cooldown pops off at exactly <1 second I believe. It hurts DPS, but, don't think there's a way around it.

----------


## Deva

> This will get you killed if you are one of the targets of the second fading light that's cast between each hour of twilight.
> You need to also check the cooldown of hour of twilight (somehow), and if you get fading light on the second cast before hour of twilight, you hit heroic will with 4 seconds left on the fading light


Yeah, I made a few corrections and am currently testing this in LFR, it seems to work flawlessly as a DPS, I'll try it later as a tank to make sure I don't die from Fading Light.



```
local spellHourOfTwilight = GetSpellInfo(109417)
local channelSpell, _, _, _, _, endTime = UnitCastingInfo("boss1")
if channelSpell ~= nil and channelSpell == spellHourOfTwilight then
    local finishTime = endTime/1000 - GetTime()
    if finishTime < 4 then
        return true
    end
end


local sFadingLight, _, _, _, _, _, fadingEndTime = UnitDebuffID("player", 110068)
if sFadingLight then
    local finishTime = fadingEndTime - GetTime()
    if finishTime < 4 then
        return true
    end
end
```

Only real changes I made were to change UnitChannelInfo to UnitCastingInfo (it's not a channeled spell, so it wasn't detecting it properly) and changed the finishTime from 1 to 4.

----------


## fmagretto

> Can someone help me? I do not know lua. I am sure this would be easy for someone who knows lua and it would be easy to take these skills and improve all the other profiles.
> 
> Trying to make my ret paladin profile do better dps
> 
> Thank you for the help and reading my post.


I see you're making use of my ret pally raiding profile with the range checks [PvE] Retribution Paladin Rotation. I've tuned the rotation to the point almost every spell overlaps each other when looking at the pqrinterface and other the GoAK it matched elitistjerks perfectly and is the highest dps in every raid im in. Other then the Goak change (which will have a minimal effect in a full boss fight) Your proposed changes will only result in a dps loss but i will explain how to make the changes if you want to see for your self. I will only explain how to do it and not post the code since i don't want other to use it and lose dps if you can't change the code then read this whole forum or stop trying to butcher a perfectly good rotation. I've been raiding and tuning this profile for the last 3 months in tier11/FL/DS and I've simucrafted(using 50k iterations) the exact rotation and tried about every deviation and this is the most optimal you'll get a ret pally rotation (once again other the Goak thing but i doubt it'll have a noticeable impact esp with RNG making our dps vary 5-6k dps)




> I want my guardian of ancient kings to pop at the beginning of the fight after 10 secs avenging and zealotry pops


 I've looked at Goak myself and have thought about the waiting 10 sec before cast after AW/Zeal it will only work on the first Goak cast since after that the cooldowns don't line up. I had dismissed the idea since the dps was so high the change seemed a bit of overkill but i'll look into again. The best chance would be to save the current time GetTime() when AW/Zeal is popped and then have GoAK return true if GetTime() > (saved time + 10secounds). But this would have to be cleared and overriden after the first cast since AW/Zeal have 2 min cooldowns and Goak 5min and you're not going to wait till Goak is up again to use Aw/zeal you'll waste a full min of cooldown.





> exorcism, is dot up on mob? if yes wait; if no exorcism.


It doesn't matter if exorcisms dot is up or not...the only time you should cast exorcism is if AoW is up....that's it...if you cast it while it has a cast time its a major dps loss. I won't even tell you how to change it because then you'll be a fail pally and we don't need any more. I qoute from EJ *"In melee range:
Never, ever cast Exo - only use Exo when it is instant from an AoW proc. If AoW has not procced, then Exo has a cast time, mana cost, and vastly reduced damage. Remember during a cast you stop and reset all autoattacks."*




> For templar
> What i need is if 2 holy power and divine purpose proc? crusader strike or judgement if crusader strike is not up


I don't know what you mean by this (look at the bottom). Templar is cast if you have 3 holy power or divine purpose and it's under CS and before judge where it belongs so it will cast CS if theres < 3 holy power. You can make templers cast if you have 2 holy power by changing the = 3 to >= 2 but idk why you want to because Templar should only be cast at 3 holy power, again anything else is a dps loss (please see elistjerks.com ret pally post or try using simucraft). 




> for hand of freedom i need it to do every man for himself if hand of freedom is down and to work for all spells? i am not sure if there is a lua function for libary access so it knows all the spells. current hand of freedom


If you want Every man for himself to kick off then make a copy of Hand of freedom and change the spellid to Every man for himself's spellid. If you can't do this then read this whole forum or stop trying to butcher a perfectly good rotation. As for the list of spells that trigger it we cannot access user library right now from, pqr and there is no wow api to get the list of debuffs for pvp trinket or every man. If you read a few pages back maybe 5-6 I posted a spreadsheet with all the pvp stun/root/cc player debuffs. If you are looking for ones for raiding then i suggest getting an addon to tell you the spellids in the tooltip and while raiding check for the ID of a debuff that you want to include (this is a pain, i've tried).

Just out of curiosity where did you pull these idea's from? 
if you got the 2hp and divine purpose part from 


> In both scenarios you do not perform a CS if you have 3 HP, however if you have 2 or less HP and a DivPurp proc you would use the CS before the free TV.


 on ej you'll notice that since CS is before TV on the rotation that CS would go first anyway.

Make sure the version of my rotation you have has Holy wraith in the abilities list (don't look in rotation) if not get the updated on from the link above since i lost it somehow when i posted the update with the range checks.

----------


## Meatglue

Can someone help me edit this code to use trinket while healing instead of being used while out of combat? If possible at a useful time while healing off of the Holy Pally profile.

local _,cd,havecd = GetInventoryItemCooldown("player",13)

if cd == 0 and havecd == 1 
and 100 * UnitPower("player") / UnitPowerMax("player") > 50 
and UnitChannelInfo("player") == nil 
then 
UseInventoryItem(13) 
return true
end

----------


## sheuron

Updated some profiles:

*Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Arcane PvE)
*Priest* (Holy PvE)
*Hunter* (MM PvE)
*Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
*Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
*Death Knight* (Frost PvP)

- Minor fixes

xeron191211PQRProfiles.zip

---------- Post added at 09:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:34 PM ----------

@Xelper: what about add to profile y rotation editor a class called COMMON, the profiles add to common could be run prior to any rotation. Could be usefull to add special code, like the Ultraxion button.

----------


## Meatglue

> Updated some profiles:
> 
> *Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Arcane PvE)
> *Priest* (Holy PvE)
> *Hunter* (MM PvE)
> *Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
> *Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
> *Death Knight* (Frost PvP)
> 
> ...


Problem fixed.

----------


## daveyboyuk

So with EJ stating that masterfrost spec for frost dk is now the best build is there anyone who can alter a profile or make a new one prioritizing howling blast , frost strike over obliterate to maximize procs from 4 set t13 and the added mastery from reforging thanks in advance if this possible

----------


## Xelper

> Updated some profiles:
> 
> *Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Arcane PvE)
> *Priest* (Holy PvE)
> *Hunter* (MM PvE)
> *Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
> *Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
> *Death Knight* (Frost PvP)
> 
> ...


I've been considering a "Common" class, but I guess what it comes down to is it would lead back to that situation where people were having the merge XMLs to combine rotations. I think its better to just have these rotations be "all in one" and easily distributable rather than have to worry about end users merging XMLs. I suppose there can be multiple commons... so sheuron_COMMON_Abilities.xml... I will think about the best way to handle this.

----------


## hampe98

can someone post lua code for using trinkets at 35% hp im new to this program and dont know how to write new code

----------


## dklcfr

> So with EJ stating that masterfrost spec for frost dk is now the best build is there anyone who can alter a profile or make a new one prioritizing howling blast , frost strike over obliterate to maximize procs from 4 set t13 and the added mastery from reforging thanks in advance if this possible


 Page 197, post 2944.

----------


## Eff

> I've been considering a "Common" class, but I guess what it comes down to is it would lead back to that situation where people were having the merge XMLs to combine rotations. I think its better to just have these rotations be "all in one" and easily distributable rather than have to worry about end users merging XMLs. I suppose there can be multiple commons... so sheuron_COMMON_Abilities.xml... I will think about the best way to handle this.


I think that is going to lead to a nightmare development wise and debugging, switching, editing and testing 2 rotations will be just painful. If you could figure out a way to start defining functions easier then we could just have one boss ability in a rotation that'd call a function based on the current encounter. For example: UnitExists("Ultraxtion"), not dead etc etc. call function Encounter_DragonSoul_Ultraxion(3) that would contain the checks for Fading Light and Hour of Twilight (with the 3 being the prefered time to press it). With the dedicated functions stuff we could then clean up many existing rotations by doing what I did on my Resto Druid profile and moving all of the most common checks out of the seperate abilities.

----------


## fmagretto

Yes having another nightmare of xml files is not the way to go, I think the xml format that we have now is bad enough since you can't edit them nicely in a lua editor. It would be easier to be able to import a lua file that contains functions like Ash said and i mention in other posts. Then if you want add that common ability to your rotation you can by just calling the functions and then if those functions need to be updated you just update the lua file. Any lua code that is run within PQR inherits the lack of protection so just literally reading the lua file in and running it in a one time ability will declare everything. Then we can have a lua file for DS or other raids and either make DS only rotations (because why would you want to check for DS debuffs in other fights) or create generic boss abilities like Boss1 boss2 and have the common functions handle what boss it is and the info about the raid. 

Until we get someone way to declare and import these functions in a one time ability or import I gave up writing public rotations. I'm now using a generic lua protection breaker and having PQR call other addon's code; so for fading light i have a PQR ability that actually looks a DBM's fading light timer and see's how much time's left and it can ask DBM what boss i'm on and if i'm in combat. I also can just modify dbm to set a gobal variable when certain events come up. I could copy and paste the dbm code into pqr but with the current functionality it would be a mess. Just a note you can call other addons and libraries from PQR abilities but they will become tainted if you don't have a lua protection breaker. I also found a way to see how many other players are near another player for aoe healing but that needs libmapdata and once again copying that all into pqr abilities would be ugly at best. Lua file imports would allow us to use one of the most important rule of programming...reusable code.

I will release a copy of my ret pally profile in a day or so that uses event handlers to set the procs/debuffs because i find that gives a much faster response time then polling for the buff/proc every time an ability is checked. POLLING is BAD/Expensive, remember that.

----------


## kickmydog

fmegretto

I have been trying out your retribution paladin rotation. A couple of problems that I have found. If you are not in melee range of the target it will rarely cast Exc when AoW has proc'd, the same goes with judgement if judgement is available but you are not in melee range, along with Hammer of Wrath.

I should note that all other abilities were available to cast at the time, but it didn't

----------


## fmagretto

> fmegretto
> 
> I have been trying out your retribution paladin rotation. A couple of problems that I have found. If you are not in melee range of the target it will rarely cast Exc when AoW has proc'd, the same goes with judgement if judgement is available but you are not in melee range, along with Hammer of Wrath.
> 
> I should note that all other abilities were available to cast at the time, but it didn't


Where did you pull the copy from? Look in the abilities and see if there's lines for each one that says 'IsSpellInRange' or something similar. The range checks were added in the most recent version of my profile. Also judgement has a fairly long cooldown so you'll only get one cast every few seconds. Also you should be using the *Ret Raid rotation* from the link that was on my forum [PvE] Retribution Paladin Rotation I just redownloaded it and checked it to what I have and the range checks are in.

Do you have pqrInterface addon up? If so during those times you think it should be casting take a look at what spell it's trying to cast (the one on top) and tell me what it is. But from what it sounds like you have a old version that didn't do range checks because I have no problem with it judgment'ing out of melee range but as I said the cooldown makes it pretty slow and Exc won't cast unless you have AoW which needs melee hits and HoW won't cast unless they are <20% or AW is active

EDIT: The one thing that the released version of my profile is missing is Holy wrath again somehow, when i redownloaded it I just saw it has the spellinrange but not holy wrath in the abilities even though its listed in the rotation. I was going to release a new event driven version today anyway so I won't fix that right now but the Range issues you stated shouldn't exist so make sure you have Dragonfire_PALADIN_Abilities.xml that last modified 12/3/2011 with the rotation file on 12/9/2011

----------


## pepe2c

> Updated some profiles:
> 
> *Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Arcane PvE)
> *Priest* (Holy PvE)
> *Hunter* (MM PvE)
> *Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
> *Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
> *Death Knight* (Frost PvP)
> 
> ...


The dk profile works fine with the dummy but it wont attack players. Any tip?

----------


## xtcdragon

> The dk profile works fine with the dummy but it wont attack players. Any tip?


are you level 81 or above? ... i had the same problem till i reached lvl 81 and learned Outbreak, then it all was fine

----------


## averykey

> Yes having another nightmare of xml files is not the way to go, I think the xml format that we have now is bad enough since you can't edit them nicely in a lua editor. It would be easier to be able to import a lua file that contains functions like Ash said and i mention in other posts. Then if you want add that common ability to your rotation you can by just calling the functions and then if those functions need to be updated you just update the lua file. Any lua code that is run within PQR inherits the lack of protection so just literally reading the lua file in and running it in a one time ability will declare everything. Then we can have a lua file for DS or other raids and either make DS only rotations (because why would you want to check for DS debuffs in other fights) or create generic boss abilities like Boss1 boss2 and have the common functions handle what boss it is and the info about the raid. 
> 
> Until we get someone way to declare and import these functions in a one time ability or import I gave up writing public rotations. I'm now using a generic lua protection breaker and having PQR call other addon's code; so for fading light i have a PQR ability that actually looks a DBM's fading light timer and see's how much time's left and it can ask DBM what boss i'm on and if i'm in combat. I also can just modify dbm to set a gobal variable when certain events come up. I could copy and paste the dbm code into pqr but with the current functionality it would be a mess. Just a note you can call other addons and libraries from PQR abilities but they will become tainted if you don't have a lua protection breaker. I also found a way to see how many other players are near another player for aoe healing but that needs libmapdata and once again copying that all into pqr abilities would be ugly at best. Lua file imports would allow us to use one of the most important rule of programming...reusable code.
> 
> I will release a copy of my ret pally profile in a day or so that uses event handlers to set the procs/debuffs because i find that gives a much faster response time then polling for the buff/proc every time an ability is checked. POLLING is BAD/Expensive, remember that.




Thank you for putting all this work in, its really awesome.

Looking forward to the next update.

Edit:

Trinkets and gloves 

Gloves



> if GetInventoryItemCooldown("player",10) == 0 then UseInventoryItem(10) end


Trinket 1



> if GetInventoryItemCooldown("player",13) == 0 then UseInventoryItem(13) end


Trinket 2



> if GetInventoryItemCooldown("player",14) == 0 then UseInventoryItem(14) end


Every man for Himself 59752



> local debuff = { 45524, 1715, 3408, 59638, 20164, 25809, 31589, 51585, 50040, 50041, 31126, 31124, 122, 44614, 1604, 45524, 50040, 339, 45334, 58179, 61391, 19306, 19185, 35101, 5116, 61394, 2974, 54644, 50245, 50271, 54706, 4167, 33395, 83302, 55080, 11113, 6136, 120, 116, 44614, 31589, 63529, 20170, 87194, 31125, 3409, 26679, 64695, 63685, 8056, 8034, 18118, 18223, 63311, 23694, 1715, 12323, 39965, 55536, 13099, 29703 }
> 
> 
> for i,v in ipairs(debuff) do
> if UnitDebuffID("player",v) then return true end
> end


I just copied your hand of freedom, not sure if it works right but if you want to add it their is the spell id.

Edit 2:
I read on elitist jerks that hammer of wrath is lower on the rotation behind exorcism because of the crit nerf, Could be useful.

Edit 3:
I saw on my priest profile it let me press left control and switch from aoe to single target at any time can this be added to this profile? I was using mentally's priest profile if you just want to copy paste.

Thanks again for making an awesome profile.

----------


## paveley

i also have issues with your dk profile sheuron, but mine wont attack anything...not dummys/players or mobs =I

----------


## smol

> Where did you pull the copy from? Look in the abilities and see if there's lines for each one that says 'IsSpellInRange' or something similar. The range checks were added in the most recent version of my profile. Also judgement has a fairly long cooldown so you'll only get one cast every few seconds. Also you should be using the *Ret Raid rotation* from the link that was on my forum [PvE] Retribution Paladin Rotation I just redownloaded it and checked it to what I have and the range checks are in.
> 
> Do you have pqrInterface addon up? If so during those times you think it should be casting take a look at what spell it's trying to cast (the one on top) and tell me what it is. But from what it sounds like you have a old version that didn't do range checks because I have no problem with it judgment'ing out of melee range but as I said the cooldown makes it pretty slow and Exc won't cast unless you have AoW which needs melee hits and HoW won't cast unless they are <20% or AW is active
> 
> EDIT: The one thing that the released version of my profile is missing is Holy wrath again somehow, when i redownloaded it I just saw it has the spellinrange but not holy wrath in the abilities even though its listed in the rotation. I was going to release a new event driven version today anyway so I won't fix that right now but the Range issues you stated shouldn't exist so make sure you have Dragonfire_PALADIN_Abilities.xml that last modified 12/3/2011 with the rotation file on 12/9/2011


Hi, I've clicked the link you have provided to download your Ret Pally profile and there is no download link on the page? Or am I missing something obvious?

Thanks

----------


## imdasandman

> So with EJ stating that masterfrost spec for frost dk is now the best build is there anyone who can alter a profile or make a new one prioritizing howling blast , frost strike over obliterate to maximize procs from 4 set t13 and the added mastery from reforging thanks in advance if this possible





> Page 197, post 2944.


yea the masterprofile I made that has Bubba's framework also works very well as an AoE rotation to on like lets say the bloods on madness of deathwing even if you do not have the 4pcT13....
But in all honesty I have 2pcT13/2pcT12 and I am Diesels Frost DK profile and all I did with his is move HB higher in the priority list above Frost strike etc. I am doing 69k dps in LFR madness juggling between both profiles the Diesel for single target and my masterfrost(AoE) rotation. 
I will try my new setup out in 10 mans this coming up lock out but with strictly using my masterfrost in 10 man and a different platform kill order on madness it did 47k dps on WoL parse and ranked me 55th

----------


## sheuron

> i also have issues with your dk profile sheuron, but mine wont attack anything...not dummys/players or mobs =I


Try to remove spell "Will of the Forsaken" from rotation if you arent undead

---------- Post added at 07:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:48 PM ----------

Working on a Discipline Priest PvP profile, but not experienced on pvp healing. Which magic/diseases are worth to dispell, or which not?

----------


## Ralphiuss

@imdasandman 

Can you send me those profiles? I can host them on my SVN.

---------- Post added at 06:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:29 PM ----------

Updated my SVN with Silvera's enhance profile and updated sheuron's classes with his updates.

----------


## fmagretto

> Hi, I've clicked the link you have provided to download your Ret Pally profile and there is no download link on the page? Or am I missing something obvious?
> 
> Thanks


It's the latter....Its at the bottom of the OP where it says "Download Here (Updated 12/9/2011)" click the words "Download Here" They are in green type. I'll make it easier and just copy and past the address here MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service

----------


## imdasandman

> @imdasandman 
> 
> Can you send me those profiles? I can host them on my SVN.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:29 PM ----------
> 
> Updated my SVN with Silvera's enhance profile and updated sheuron's classes with his updates.


done check your pms... I also cleared my inbox out sorry it was full

----------


## Meatglue

> It's the latter....Its at the bottom of the OP where it says "Download Here (Updated 12/9/2011)" click the words "Download Here" They are in green type. I'll make it easier and just copy and past the address here MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service


The problem is you have to register an account on the site to see the link. I figured that out last night myself. lol

----------


## fmagretto

> Thank you for putting all this work in, its really awesome.
> 
> Edit 3:
> I saw on my priest profile it let me press left control and switch from aoe to single target at any time can this be added to this profile? I was using mentally's priest profile if you just want to copy paste.
> 
> Thanks again for making an awesome profile.


If you are using Ret Raid rotation from that link there is an AOE switch and it is left control....I would advise rereading my original post [PvE] Retribution Paladin Rotation




> Modifiers:
> 
> *Press Left Ctrl: Switches between AOE (Divine Storm) and Single Target (Crusader Strike). No need to switch rotations. When changed it will display a message in chat window.*
> Hold Left Shift: Will Pause rotation and stop auto-attack. Useful when raid leader calls out stop dps and you don't want to switch targets.
> Press Left Alt: Will cast Hammer of Justice (Stun) on Mouse Over. Useful for quick stuns (ie Sons of Flame during Rag fight)


I did not include every man for himself since it's a racial and i didn't want to screw everyone up. I have more complete code for it since HoF only does movement impairing and Every-Man can do that and anything that makes you lose control of your toon. Don't worry I have every man for him included in my next version with PQ_HasEveryManSpell = IsSpellKnown(59752) so that it won't bother non-human players. I'll consider moving HoW below exorcism if EJ says it's moved down, i doubt it'll have much impact since neither spell is cast much so the probability of them both being active is a little slim but i'll move it.

Just to give everyone a look at how i'm handling buffs/debuffs in my event version i'll paste some of it here. The goal was to make it as reusable as possible and the debuffs categories can be extended and the 'check' variable tell the code if that buff/debuff/list should be checked against when a new buff/debuff is added so if you read carefully you'll notice that if the player does not have Every-Man-For-Himself then PQ_HasEveryManSpell (everyone has to remember these are global and other addons can see it so use unique names) becomes false and then all the debuff categories except MovementImpairing is turned off since we have no spell to break it. Also remember this is a work in progress....



```
--Buffs/Procs--
PQ_DivinePurpose = 90174
PQ_AvengingWrath = 31884
PQ_ArtOfWar 	 = 59578
PQ_SealOfTruth	 = 31801
PQ_SealOfRight	 = 20154
PQ_Inquisition	 = 90174

PQ_Buffs = { 
			[PQ_DivinePurpose] = {check = true, hasBuff = false, endTime = nil},
			[PQ_AvengingWrath] = {check = true, hasBuff = false, endTime = nil},
			[PQ_ArtOfWar] 	   = {check = true, hasBuff = false, endTime = nil},
			[PQ_SealOfTruth]   = {check = true, hasBuff = false, endTime = nil},
			[PQ_SealOfRight]   = {check = true, hasBuff = false, endTime = nil},
			[PQ_Inquisition]   = {check = true, hasBuff = false, endTime = nil}
		   }

	function PallyBuffHandler(spellID, hasBuffNow)
--	{
		if (PQ_Buffs[spellID].check) then
			PQ_Buffs[spellID] = hasBuffNow
			
			if (hasBuffNow) then
				PQ_Buffs[spellID].endTime = select(7, UnitBuffID("player", spellID))
			end
				
		end
		
	end
--	}

-- To check if I have divine purpose you would write If (PQ_Buffs[PQ_DivinePurpose].hasBuff) return true end
-- Which just involves checking a local boolean instead of a wow api call to check a list of buffs....

--Debuffs--
	--booleans
	PQ_HasMovementImpair = false
	--59752--[[Every Man for Himself]]
	PQ_HasEveryManSpell	 = IsSpellKnown(59752)
	
	PQ_DebuffList.BreakOnDamage = {
		19503--[[Scatter Shot]],
		1499--[[Freezing Trap]],
		6358--[[Seduction]],
		9484--[[Shackle Undead]],
		6770--[[Sap]],
		118--[[Polymorph]],
		51514--[[Hex]],
		2094--[[Blind]],
		2637--[[Hibernate]],
		76780--[[Bind Elemental]]
	}
	PQ_DebuffList.Fear = {
		5782--[[Fear]],
		5484--[[Howl of Terror]],
		8122--[[Psychic Scream]],
		1513--[[Scare Beast]],
		10326--[[Turn Evil]],
		5246--[[Intimidating Shout]]
	}
	PQ_DebuffList.Root = {
		339--[[Entangling Roots]],
		122--[[Frost Nova]],
		45524--[[Chains of Ice]],
		16979--[[Feral Charge - Bear]]
	}
	PQ_DebuffList.Raid = {}
	PQ_DebuffList.MovementImpairing = {
		5116--[[Concussive Shot]],
		2974--[[Wing Clip]],
		13809--[[Ice Trap]],
		116--[[Frostbolt]],
		120--[[Cone of Cold]],
		11113--[[Blast Wave]],
		31589--[[Slow]],
		15407--[[Mind Flay]],
		3408--[[Crippling Poison]],
		26679--[[Deadly Throw]],
		8056--[[Frost Shock]],
		2484--[[Earthbind Totem]],
		18223--[[Curse of Exhaustion]],
		1715--[[Hamstring]],
		12323--[[Piercing Howl]]
	}
		--Only check for Fear/Root/BreakOnDamage only if player has Every Mand for Himself since Hand of Freedom only breaks Movement Impairing effects--
	PQ_Debuffs = {
					['Fear'] 			  = {check = PQ_HasEveryManSpell, debuffList = PQ_DebuffList.Fear , spellid = nil, hasDebuff = false, endTime = nil},
					['Root']			  = {check = PQ_HasEveryManSpell, debuffList = PQ_DebuffList.Root , spellid = nil, hasDebuff = false, endTime = nil},
					['BreakOnDamage']	  = {check = PQ_HasEveryManSpell, debuffList = PQ_DebuffList.BreakOnDamage , spellid = nil, hasDebuff = false, endTime = nil},
					['MovementImpairing'] = {check = true, debuffList = PQ_DebuffList.MovementImpairing , spellid = nil, hasDebuff = false, endTime = nil},
					['Raid']			  = {check = false, debuffList = PQ_DebuffList.Raid , spellid = nil, hasDebuff = false, endTime = nil}
				 }

	--So in Hand of Freedom ability just check `if (PQ_Debuffs['MovementImpairing'].hasDebuff == true) then return true end`

	function PallyDebuffHandler(spellID, hasDebuffNow)
--	{
		for type, debuffInfo in pairs(PQ_Debuffs) do
--		{	
			if (debuffInfo.check) then
--			{				
				for k, debuff in pairs(debuffInfo.debuffList) do
--				{					
					if (debuff == spellID) then
						PQ_Debuffs[type].hasDebuff = hasDebuffNow
						
						if (hasDebuffNow) then --Has debuff spellID of type
							PQ_Debuffs[type].spellid = spellID
							PQ_Debuffs[type].endTime = select(7, UnitDebuffID("player", spellID))
						else --Debuff being removed
							PQ_Debuffs[type].spellid = nil
							PQ_Debuffs[type].endTime = nil
						end --end If debuff is being applied(true) or removed(false)
						
						return --return so we only match once and don't search lists we don't need to
					end --end check if spellid matched in list
						
				end--End for loop that looped through the spellid list of a certain type
--				}			
			end--End If that checked to make sure we want to catch debuffs of this type
--			}			
		end--End For Loop that looped through debuff types
--		}	
	end--End function PallyDebuffHandler
--  }
```

So with that code in place then I can write:

For Every Man for Himself check


```
 if (PQ_Debuffs['Fear'].hasDebuff or PQ_Debuffs['Root'].hasDebuff or PQ_Debuffs['BreakOnDamage'].hasDebuff or PQ_Debuffs['MovementImpairing'].hasDebuff) then
 return true 
end
```

----------


## smol

> It's the latter....Its at the bottom of the OP where it says "Download Here (Updated 12/9/2011)" click the words "Download Here" They are in green type. I'll make it easier and just copy and past the address here MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service


Thank'in you mate +rep this is awesome!

----------


## averykey

What i meant was, on mentallys profile i could aoe switch at anytime out of combat but on the ret paladin i can only do it in combat, i think it has something to do with the button " only start on combat ", i was wondering if it was possible to make it where it only starts in combat but can still aoe switch out of combat.

----------


## fmagretto

> What i meant was, on mentallys profile i could aoe switch at anytime out of combat but on the ret paladin i can only do it in combat, i think it has something to do with the button " only start on combat ", i was wondering if it was possible to make it where it only starts in combat but can still aoe switch out of combat.


My Ret Pally Aura-switching Test one does that i believe. You need to look what it would take for that to be possible. The only way to do that would be to have PQRotation running the rotation outside of combat but then I would have to rely on the iffy combat detection that some of the other profiles use. Using that way means anytime there is a non combat mob you'll need to add the name in the list if the thing your attacking isn't directly affecting combat. Now if Xelper wants to add a PQR_IsInCombat() which uses his combat checks that are built into PQR then we would be golden but I'm sure he's very busy since we already have a list of suggestions and we're still at version 1.1 (no offense intended, i know this isn't the only thing going on in his life) 

So if you don't mind the not-so-perfect combat check then use my ret auraswitching one. I'll release a new version of that aura-switching one when i release my event driven one because i can use the PLAYER_REGEN_DISABLED event to catch when we're in combat and i'm just going to let the rotation wail on what ever is targeted. I might be able to move the code that keys for the CtrlKey press to a event but that does seem like a lot of work as opposed to just hitting ctrl when your in combat. Which reminds me, how often are you switching? You should only be using AOE if there is 4(FOUR) or more targets. Plus this is actually alot easier then the Ret Pally profile that came with PQR, that had two different profiles for Single Target and AOE so you had to switch profiles.

----------


## averykey

> My Ret Pally Aura-switching Test one does that i believe. You need to look what it would take for that to be possible. The only way to do that would be to have PQRotation running the rotation outside of combat but then I would have to rely on the iffy combat detection that some of the other profiles use. Using that way means anytime there is a non combat mob you'll need to add the name in the list if the thing your attacking isn't directly affecting combat. Now if Xelper wants to add a PQR_IsInCombat() which uses his combat checks that are built into PQR then we would be golden but I'm sure he's very busy since we already have a list of suggestions and we're still at version 1.1 (no offense intended, i know this isn't the only thing going on in his life) 
> 
> So if you don't mind the not-so-perfect combat check then use my ret auraswitching one. I'll release a new version of that aura-switching one when i release my event driven one because i can use the PLAYER_REGEN_DISABLED event to catch when we're in combat and i'm just going to let the rotation wail on what ever is targeted. I might be able to move the code that keys for the CtrlKey press to a event but that does seem like a lot of work as opposed to just hitting ctrl when your in combat. Which reminds me, how often are you switching? You should only be using AOE if there is 4(FOUR) or more targets. Plus this is actually alot easier then the Ret Pally profile that came with PQR, that had two different profiles for Single Target and AOE so you had to switch profiles.


I switch when there is more than 4 mobs and switch back as soon as they hit 3 so i can apply dots, what i have issues with is after combat sometimes i forget which mode im on or after a big aoe or ect.. and then go into a boss fight with divine storm which is a dps loss because i have to switch back to single target. Its not a huge issue but being able to do it whenever would make it better.

----------


## nebmyers

See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.Configuration.ConfigurationErrorsException: Configuration system failed to initialize ---> System.Configuration.ConfigurationErrorsException: Root element is missing. (C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Local\Microsoft\PriorityQueueRotation.exe_Url_v5fdhrstjxvs oomw1fmrvloodynvnhha\1.1.0.0\user.config) ---> System.Xml.XmlException: Root element is missing.
at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Throw(Exception e)
at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.ParseDocumentContent()
at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Read()
at System.Xml.XmlTextReader.Read()
at System.Configuration.XmlUtil..ctor(Stream stream, String name, Boolean readToFirstElement, ConfigurationSchemaErrors schemaErrors)
at System.Configuration.BaseConfigurationRecord.InitConfigFromFile()
--- End of inner exception stack trace ---
at System.Configuration.ConfigurationSchemaErrors.ThrowIfErrors(Boolean ignoreLocal)
at System.Configuration.BaseConfigurationRecord.ThrowIfParseErrors(ConfigurationSch emaErrors schemaErrors)
at System.Configuration.BaseConfigurationRecord.ThrowIfInitErrors()
at System.Configuration.ClientConfigurationSystem.OnConfigRemoved(Object sender, InternalConfigEventArgs e)
--- End of inner exception stack trace ---
at System.Configuration.ClientConfigurationSystem.OnConfigRemoved(Object sender, InternalConfigEventArgs e)
at System.Configuration.Internal.InternalConfigRoot.OnConfigRemoved(InternalConfigE ventArgs e)
at System.Configuration.Internal.InternalConfigRoot.RemoveConfigImpl(String configPath, BaseConfigurationRecord configRecord)
at System.Configuration.BaseConfigurationRecord.GetSectionRecursive(String configKey, Boolean getLkg, Boolean checkPermission, Boolean getRuntimeObject, Boolean requestIsHere, Object& result, Object& resultRuntimeObject)
at System.Configuration.BaseConfigurationRecord.GetSection(String configKey)
at System.Configuration.ClientConfigurationSystem.System.Configuration.Internal.IIn ternalConfigSystem.GetSection(String sectionName)
at System.Configuration.ConfigurationManager.GetSection(String sectionName)
at System.Configuration.ClientSettingsStore.ReadSettings(String sectionName, Boolean isUserScoped)
at System.Configuration.LocalFileSettingsProvider.GetPropertyValues(SettingsContext context, SettingsPropertyCollection properties)
at System.Configuration.SettingsBase.GetPropertiesFromProvider(SettingsProvider provider)
at System.Configuration.SettingsBase.GetPropertyValueByName(String propertyName)
at System.Configuration.SettingsBase.get_Item(String propertyName)
at System.Configuration.ApplicationSettingsBase.GetPropertyValue(String propertyName)
at System.Configuration.ApplicationSettingsBase.get_Item(String propertyName)
at PriorityQueueRotation.Properties.Settings.eval_bo()
at eval_c.eval_d(String A_0, String A_1)
at PriorityQueueRotation.frmMain.LoadRotations(String strClass)
at PriorityQueueRotation.frmMain.eval_ap(Object A_0, EventArgs A_1)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnLoad(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnCreateControl()
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl(Boolean fIgnoreVisible)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl()
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.ScrollableControl.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)


************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.239 (RTMGDR.030319-2300)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v4.0.30319/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
PriorityQueueRotation
Assembly Version: 1.1.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.1
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Ben/Desktop/Rotation/PriorityQueueRotation.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.235 built by: RTMGDR
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 built by: RTMRel
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
System
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.236 built by: RTMGDR
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.233 built by: RTMGDR
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------
BlackMagic
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Ben/Desktop/Rotation/BlackMagic.DLL
----------------------------------------
fasmdll_managed
Assembly Version: 1.0.3262.20709
Win32 Version: 
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Ben/Desktop/Rotation/fasmdll_managed.DLL
----------------------------------------
msvcm90
Assembly Version: 9.0.30729.6161
Win32 Version: 9.00.30729.6161
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/WinSxS/x86_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_none_50934f2ebcb7eb57/msvcm90.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Configuration
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 (RTMRel.030319-0100)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Configuration/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Configuration.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.

What does that mean?  :Frown:

----------


## paveley

About the problem with your DK profile sheuron it's working now with only your profiles in the folder.

----------


## imdasandman

@nebmyers
"System.Configuration.ConfigurationErrorsException: Configuration system failed to initialize ---> System.Configuration.ConfigurationErrorsException: Root element is missing. (C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Local\Microsoft\PriorityQueueRotation.exe_Url_v5fdhrstjxvs oomw1fmrvloodynvnhha\1.1.0.0\user.config) ---> System.Xml.XmlException: Root element is missing."

re-download PQR you are missing a file or 2

----------


## sheuron

Anyone can figure out how to make a time to die function? The plan is to calculate with actual dps on a boss the time left till he die and use smarty some spells or use combo points.

----------


## imdasandman

> Anyone can figure out how to make a time to die function? The plan is to calculate with actual dps on a boss the time left till he die and use smarty some spells or use combo points.


my only guess for now would be to have a statement that will call to use the ability when boss is etween 2 percentage levels like less than 25% but greater than 5% so you do not blow 5 min cd's and such when boss is about to die.

My coding skills are very limitied.... I can usnderstand it when looking at other people work. It clicks and makes sense but to create stuff I always get lost. This is why I modify/tweak profiles in PQR and in HB/GB

----------


## Agntz

Hey, fmagretto!

The paladins' profile, i think, is awesome! But... i have a problem: rotations don't want work at all.

What I'm doing wrong? For example Xelper's profile works good, but there is wrong a bit rotation. I'm bad in programming, so I want your profile to work.

Also I'm not very good in English. Please, be patient.

Thanks

----------


## fmagretto

> Hey, fmagretto!
> 
> The paladins' profile, i think, is awesome! But... i have a problem: rotations don't want work at all.
> 
> What I'm doing wrong? For example Xelper's profile works good, but there is wrong a bit rotation. I'm bad in programming, so I want your profile to work.
> 
> Also I'm not very good in English. Please, be patient.
> 
> Thanks


Are you saying that none of the rotations work? Are you a level 85 ret-specced pally? If you are not 85 the profile will not work since i did not add checks to see if you have learned the spells before trying to cast. You should be choosing 'Ret Raid' as the profile and the combat setting to 'Rotation Designated'. Are you using PQRInterface addon? if not (or if you are turn it off) and click 'Show Settings' in PQRotation and check the 'Debug Mode' option in the bottom left hand corner and it will show what spells it's trying to cast in your chat frame. Let me know what it's getting stuck on. Also if your client is not the enUS client there may be localization issues, if that's the case let me know and i'll make sure it's more universal in version i'm releasing today or tomorrow.


********Update on the event version**********
So i got the buff/debuff handler working using events (prints out message with spellLink when buff is gained/lost) and sets variables to use in the abilities so now i'm going to adapt the abilities. I also am moving the holy power checks to events to keep a variable live with the current holy power. I found out (*averykey you'll like this*) that i can catch the *MODIFIER_STATE_CHANGED* event to check if LCTRL is pressed and i'll make the event handler change the AOE switch boolean so you can change the AOE switch out of combat or even if PQR is off. Also I found the event *PLAYER_CONTROL_LOST* which is defined as *Fires whenever the player is unable to control the character. Examples are when afflicted by fear, mind controlled, or when using a taxi* which as long as you check to make sure you're in combat (to exclude the taxi condition) then you have an event that will tell you when to use a PVP Trinket or a racial that has a similar effect. I wanted to have Aura switching (crusader when mounted) but i didn't want to track combat myself so i found that being mounted is considered an AURA (there is an event for when you summon a mount but you see everyone's and it's a mess in town) so I'm going to do a IsMounted check in the UNIT_AURA event which will switch auras depending if you're mounted. I'm hoping to get this all done by my raid time tonight so i can test it there to make sure i haven't lowered DPS and there are no bugs. 

I'm writing these functions (esp the lost control one as general as possible so they can be easily adapted to other profiles)

----------


## vorn10

@Askali
Ur resto profile is very nice but it doesnt want to dispell. I have "Nature's Cure", added spells name to dispell in function ability, typed /decurse and still doesnt work. Anything more what i missed?
edit
From page 215+ u guys do so $#&* awsome codes ;o like pro programmers. But all profiles before are to very usefull. Great job.

----------


## Eff

> @Askali
> Ur resto profile is very nice but it doesnt want to dispell. I have "Nature's Cure", added spells name to dispell in function ability, typed /decurse and still doesnt work. Anything more what i missed?
> edit
> From page 215+ u guys do so $#&* awsome codes ;o like pro programmers. But all profiles before are to very usefull. Great job.


I'm currently working on an updated version of the rotation which is almost ready, but as far as I was aware the decursing worked; however I'll do a little more testing this reset before posting the new one.

----------


## averykey

> Are you saying that none of the rotations work? Are you a level 85 ret-specced pally? If you are not 85 the profile will not work since i did not add checks to see if you have learned the spells before trying to cast. You should be choosing 'Ret Raid' as the profile and the combat setting to 'Rotation Designated'. Are you using PQRInterface addon? if not (or if you are turn it off) and click 'Show Settings' in PQRotation and check the 'Debug Mode' option in the bottom left hand corner and it will show what spells it's trying to cast in your chat frame. Let me know what it's getting stuck on. Also if your client is not the enUS client there may be localization issues, if that's the case let me know and i'll make sure it's more universal in version i'm releasing today or tomorrow.
> 
> 
> ********Update on the event version**********
> So i got the buff/debuff handler working using events (prints out message with spellLink when buff is gained/lost) and sets variables to use in the abilities so now i'm going to adapt the abilities. I also am moving the holy power checks to events to keep a variable live with the current holy power. I found out (*averykey you'll like this*) that i can catch the *MODIFIER_STATE_CHANGED* event to check if LCTRL is pressed and i'll make the event handler change the AOE switch boolean so you can change the AOE switch out of combat or even if PQR is off. Also I found the event *PLAYER_CONTROL_LOST* which is defined as *Fires whenever the player is unable to control the character. Examples are when afflicted by fear, mind controlled, or when using a taxi* which as long as you check to make sure you're in combat (to exclude the taxi condition) then you have an event that will tell you when to use a PVP Trinket or a racial that has a similar effect. I wanted to have Aura switching (crusader when mounted) but i didn't want to track combat myself so i found that being mounted is considered an AURA (there is an event for when you summon a mount but you see everyone's and it's a mess in town) so I'm going to do a IsMounted check in the UNIT_AURA event which will switch auras depending if you're mounted. I'm hoping to get this all done by my raid time tonight so i can test it there to make sure i haven't lowered DPS and there are no bugs. 
> 
> I'm writing these functions (esp the lost control one as general as possible so they can be easily adapted to other profiles)


Very excited can't wait for this!

----------


## jadethread1

Yes, I will rewrite profiles to match 3.3.5a I just need the offsets for 3.3.5a as I don't know how to get them. Still wondering if its possible to get them :/

----------


## Xelper

@jadethread1: I will take a quick look at the 3.3.5a client. If it is possible for me to do this I will let you know.

Can you verify the build number for 3.3.5a... is it 12340?

----------


## ticklets

I don't know if you should waste your time xelper. Even if you get the program to work, the profiles will then need to be adjusted for 3.3.5a considering there was a massive talent overhaul during 4.0.

Unless he is willing to do that himself.

----------


## imdasandman

> I don't know if you should waste your time xelper. Even if you get the program to work, the profiles will then need to be adjusted for 3.3.5a considering there was a massive talent overhaul during 4.0.
> 
> Unless he is willing to do that himself.


jade said "Yes, I will rewrite profiles to match 3.3.5a I just need the offsets for 3.3.5a as I don't know how to get them. Still wondering if its possible to get them :/"

----------


## fmagretto

Ok after spending all day and the last few days doing this I'm finally done rewriting my Retribution Paladin profile to use events to check for procs/buffs/debuffs/holy power/AOE-switch. I have the code there to be used for a PVP Trinket or Racial, PQ_HasLossOfControl is a boolean that will be TRUE if you are in combat and you lose control of your toon. So if you want to add the ability for pvp trinket or Every Man For Himself just put this in as the LUA code:



```
If PQ_HasLossOfControl then return true end
```

simple as that since *PQ_HasLossOfControl*  is set by the event PLAYER_CONTROL_LOST. I use events to set the Single Target/AOE switch so once you load the profile you can press LEFT CTRL to switch between AOE/Single and a message will display in chat saying which you are currently on and you can switch it out of combat and even after you switch profiles. 

Right now this is basically the same profile as before but with the event handling the checks, I wanted to get it out there for people to test/use. There are still changes I want to make to it like a change to when GoAK is used and maybe some optimization if possible. I believe I've reached either the limit of PQR speed-wise or just the limit regarding my cooldowns for my pally. There are still times when the rotation pauses but in this version it seems to only be after holy wrath which would mean i'm on cooldown but it can run for minutes at a time with a steady stream of abilities all overlaping each other as visible in PQRinterface. Eventually I might add a GUI frame to display some info and I want to make a pvp profile but either I need to learn how to ret pally pvp or find someone who is good at it (anyone?). Right now I'm going to shift gears and apply this same event princaple to bubu's frost DK profile (well DK in general, I want to use the events to handle the rune cooldowns)

Note: Don't trust the word of glory or flash of light abilities in the list, they are not in the one rotation i provided and i only tested the abilities in that rotation.

Here are the values/functions that you might need when adding or changing abilities in this profile. 

PQ_Buffs[PQ_DivinePurpose].hasBuff
PQ_Buffs[PQ_AvengingWrath].hasBuff
PQ_Buffs[PQ_ArtOfWar].hasBuff
PQ_Buffs[PQ_SealOfTruth].hasBuff
PQ_Buffs[PQ_SealOfRight].hasBuff
PQ_Buffs[PQ_Inquisition].hasBuff


PQ_GetTimeLeftBuff(buff) *Pass in the buff you want to check in PQ_ format, ie PQ_GetTimeLeftBuff(PQ_Inquisition) and will return time left in seconds* 
PQ_GetTargetHP() *Returns targets health as a percentage*
PQ_GetPlayerUP() *Returns player's mana as a percentage*
PQ_GetPlayerHP() *Returns players HEALTH (not holy power) as a percentage*
PQ_AOESwitchState *True if AOE mode nil if single target*
PQ_HolyPower *Number of holy power you have 0,1,2 or 3*


If you're a profile writer take a look at ---Loader--- (the pally handling code) and ---Event Loader--- (the event handling code) if anyone wants i'll post the two lua files that i developed them in (made it much easier to write and test). If you try using events or large functions i would advise getting the addon Wowlua and Event Tracker to test the code in game.

In case it's the first time using it the modifiers are

Left Ctrl : Tap to switch AOE/Single Target
Shift : Hold to pause
Left Alt : Press (might need to hold till casts) Hammer of Justice (Stun) on mouseover

Download the new profile here:
MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service

----------


## Pwnzor187

Is their a way to change the ret rotation to work better with 2 piece tier 13?

----------


## averykey

> Ok after spending all day and the last few days doing this I'm finally done rewriting my Retribution Paladin profile to use events to check for procs/buffs/debuffs/holy power/AOE-switch. I have the code there to be used for a PVP Trinket or Racial, PQ_HasLossOfControl is a boolean that will be TRUE if you are in combat and you lose control of your toon. So if you want to add the ability for pvp trinket or Every Man For Himself just put this in as the LUA code:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> If PQ_HasLossOfControl then return true end
> ```
> 
> simple as that since *PQ_HasLossOfControl*  is set by the event PLAYER_CONTROL_LOST. I use events to set the Single Target/AOE switch so once you load the profile you can press LEFT CTRL to switch between AOE/Single and a message will display in chat saying which you are currently on and you can switch it out of combat and even after you switch profiles. 
> ...


I was testing on a dummy and with the even driven system, i think it would be better dps if exorcism or hammer of wrath was higher above crusader strike unless you had 2 holy power, and can you also make a 2p t13 edit so judgement is right after crusader if 1 hp unless exorcism or hammer of wrath.

edit: i have also noticed inquisition falls off quite a bit maybe have it start looking to refresh if at 5 secs or if 5 and a half seconds is possible. Having to refresh after it falls off is a dps loss.

----------


## fmagretto

> I was testing on a dummy and with the even driven system, i think it would be better dps if exorcism or hammer of wrath was higher above crusader strike unless you had 2 holy power, and can you also make a 2p t13 edit so judgement is right after crusader if 1 hp unless exorcism or hammer of wrath.
> 
> edit: i have also noticed inquisition falls off quite a bit maybe have it start looking to refresh if at 5 secs or if 5 and a half seconds is possible. Having to refresh after it falls off is a dps loss.


For some reason every time you post it annoys me.....but thats not here or there.... 

First to respond to you and Pwnzor187: I will not craft a rotation around 2pc armor bonus at this point in time, it's improbable to assume everyone using it has the two piece a few weeks after 4.3 came out and I want the profile to be used by as many people as possible. Once i'm happy with the profile then maybe i'll make a copy of it with the tweaks for the 2pc tier13 bonus which brings me to my next point....

*If you read my whole post this release is suppose to be a different version of the SAME rotation and SAME logic that i had release previously just with the buff/proc/debuff checks being handled by events and not polling API calls.* The purpose of me releasing it now was to make sure the events are doing their just as well or better then the previous version. I released this version to make sure that it still WORKS for everyone still not to get a wishlist from them. As for the Inquisition comment I'll look into it but it should drop off at the same rate as the last one did since it uses the same logic....

Also don't judge something off 10 minutes on a training dummy...I quote EJ in saying 


> What you do on a training dummy is irrelevant, not only is your sample data far too small to rule out RNG, you're also missing lots of buffs/target debuffs that will change the way certain talents perform.

----------


## Zemnexx

> Ok after spending all day and the last few days doing this I'm finally done rewriting my Retribution Paladin profile to use events to check for procs/buffs/debuffs/holy power/AOE-switch. I have the code there to be used for a PVP Trinket or Racial, PQ_HasLossOfControl is a boolean that will be TRUE if you are in combat and you lose control of your toon. So if you want to add the ability for pvp trinket or Every Man For Himself just put this in as the LUA code:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> If PQ_HasLossOfControl then return true end
> ```
> 
> simple as that since *PQ_HasLossOfControl*  is set by the event PLAYER_CONTROL_LOST. I use events to set the Single Target/AOE switch so once you load the profile you can press LEFT CTRL to switch between AOE/Single and a message will display in chat saying which you are currently on and you can switch it out of combat and even after you switch profiles. 
> ...


Looks like we got a legit LUA coder up in this piece. Let me shamelessly steal your code!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## saga3180

> Ok after spending all day and the last few days doing this I'm finally done rewriting my Retribution Paladin profile to use events to check for procs/buffs/debuffs/holy power/AOE-switch. I have the code there to be used for a PVP Trinket or Racial, PQ_HasLossOfControl is a boolean that will be TRUE if you are in combat and you lose control of your toon. So if you want to add the ability for pvp trinket or Every Man For Himself just put this in as the LUA code:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> If PQ_HasLossOfControl then return true end
> ```
> 
> simple as that since *PQ_HasLossOfControl*  is set by the event PLAYER_CONTROL_LOST. I use events to set the Single Target/AOE switch so once you load the profile you can press LEFT CTRL to switch between AOE/Single and a message will display in chat saying which you are currently on and you can switch it out of combat and even after you switch profiles. 
> ...



Now that's legit shit man
Love you for this! <3

----------


## expunge

> Are you saying that none of the rotations work? Are you a level 85 ret-specced pally? If you are not 85 the profile will not work since i did not add checks to see if you have learned the spells before trying to cast. You should be choosing 'Ret Raid' as the profile and the combat setting to 'Rotation Designated'. Are you using PQRInterface addon? if not (or if you are turn it off) and click 'Show Settings' in PQRotation and check the 'Debug Mode' option in the bottom left hand corner and it will show what spells it's trying to cast in your chat frame. Let me know what it's getting stuck on. Also if your client is not the enUS client there may be localization issues, if that's the case let me know and i'll make sure it's more universal in version i'm releasing today or tomorrow.


He is probably running into what I ran into. When you start the rotation it gets to GoAK and stops. I'm only level 82 but removing goak from the list made it work perfectly. Tanks are pissed at my threat output in dungeons.

----------


## Meatglue

Think this came from Bubba's Holy Pally profile. Was wondering if someone could add fear to this cleansing code.

local greencauldron = UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 9632 :Cool: 
local bluecauldron = UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 96325)
local redcauldron = UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 96326)
local blackout10 = UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 92876)
local blackout25 = UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 9287 :Cool: 
local unstableaf = UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 3010 :Cool: 
local VT = UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 34941)

if greencauldron or bluecauldron or redcauldron or blackout10 or blackout25 or unstableaf or VT then
return false
else
for i=1,40 do
local _,_,_,count,ismagic,duration = UnitDebuff(PQR_CustomTarget,i)
if ismagic == "Magic" or ismagic == "Disease" or ismagic == "Poison" then
if duration > 6 and count ~= 1 then 
return true
end
end
end
end

----------


## ace99ro

very nice stuff guys , just tested this , it works great but with a few tweaks ...

im talking about Bubba's DK FROST rotation .... what i have changed is that i edited the Frost Strike runic power detection , be default it was set > 60 RP and that was a waste of 1 x FS maybe 2 in some cases and some down time too ... i just edited that to > 32 RP ( the cost of a FS ) , and moved the last Howling Blast up BEFORE the last Frost Strike , so 1 extra HB along the way

all in all great job , thank you a lot

----------


## Lofty

Playing around with the Holy Paladin profile to try and improve it (Mana drain on Spine and madness of deathwing is crazy, no not LFR)

The profile currently does not use Light of Dawn  :Embarrassment: 

Does anyone have the code that will work for this?

*EDIT*

Would it be something like this



```
  <Ability>
    <Name>Light of Dawn</Name>
    <Default>false</Default>
    <SpellID>85222</SpellID>
    <Lua>

      local myHolyPower = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 9)
      local myMana = 100 * UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

      if lowhpmembers &amp;gt;= 3 and myMana &amp;gt;10 and myHolyPower == 2 then 
        return true
      end

    </Lua>
    <RecastDelay>100</RecastDelay>
    <Target>Player</Target>
  </Ability>
```

----------


## Master34

since last 2 days, pqr keep disconnect me, anyone has the same issue?

----------


## ace99ro

yeah i have the same problem with DC ... but it seems to be blizzards fault ... lots of people getting random DC

---------- Post added at 06:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:00 PM ----------

im gonna revise that ... the DC's are caused by this program ... i got 13-14 DCs during 4 LFR bosses ... on DW i closed it after a wipe during witch i got 4 DCs ... used Lazybot Rotator ... and no DC's ... so pls dev's fix it ... it does an awesome job

----------


## jadethread1

@xelper yes its 12340  :Smile:  Thanks. (Sorry for late response)

Im gonna rewrite the profiles also. I wouldov used a different "lua bot" but the ones that were released the link was eathier removed or it didnt work so :/

----------


## ticklets

Two questions:

First, Sheuron I made a disc PVE profile based on your holy pve profile. With your permission i'd like to release it to the public.

Second: Is there a way to check if a certain amount of people are in range before casting the spell?

Sort of like 

```
if people in range >= 5 then return true end
```

I need it to finalize and perfect the DISC PVE profile, to only cast Prayer of Healing if the current target has atleast 5 players in range, instead of it casting it on someone who isn't in ange of anyone.

----------


## Gabbz

Are you sure its PQR? Alot of people have issues with DC at the moment since the latest reset.

Missed the replies, sorry to spam

----------


## Meatglue

The random DC's is a Blizzard problem. Probably the reason why server restarts are happening every hour today lol.

----------


## Master34

> The random DC's is a Blizzard problem. Probably the reason why server restarts are happening every hour today lol.



How you can say that when im the only one in the raid who as this issue?

----------


## Ralphiuss

All I see is people complaining of DCing in the Wow Forums. 

Unless you'r telling me that a bunch of people and their guilds are all PQR users. Which btw I still wanna make a PQR guild.

----------


## nebmyers

Is there a PQR rotation for elemental shaman?

----------


## Xelper

The disconnects are not caused by this program. Blizzard has been having some issues, and there are a lot of complaints of disconnects all over the place.




> We’ll be performing urgent rolling restarts on all realms beginning at 10:00 a.m. PST, with an additional hour of downtime for the realms listed below. The rolling restarts are expected to impact each realm for approximately 15 minutes once they begin, and the realms below are expected to be available again by approximately 11:00 a.m. PST. We apologize for the short notice and appreciate your patience.

----------


## Neer

> Is there a PQR rotation for elemental shaman?


http://minfil.se/omme/Elemental.rar
There.

----------


## jadethread1

Hey xelper  :Smile:  Did you figure out if you could get the offsets or have you not had time?

----------


## nebmyers

> http://minfil.se/omme/Elemental.rar
> There.


Much love <3

----------


## sheuron

look out the window, its raining, must be a pqr fault too

----------


## PowerUP Boosts

is there maybe arms pve rotation profile ? i can't find one :/

----------


## Xelper

Verified working code for Hour of Twilight:

SpellID: 0
Action:
/click ExtraActionButton1


```
local altDown = IsAltKeyDown()


if altDown == nil then
    local spellHourOfTwilight = GetSpellInfo(109417)
    local channelSpell, _, _, _, _, endTime = UnitCastingInfo("boss1")
    if channelSpell ~= nil and channelSpell == spellHourOfTwilight then
        local finishTime = endTime/1000 - GetTime()
        if finishTime < 1 then
            return true
        end
    end
end


local sFadingLight, _, _, _, _, _, fadingEndTime = UnitDebuffID("player", 110068)
if sFadingLight then
    local finishTime = fadingEndTime - GetTime()
    if finishTime < 1 then
        return true
    end
end
```


Won't use the ability for Hour if you hold down Alt.

----------


## Neer

> is there maybe arms pve rotation profile ? i can't find one :/


http://minfil.se/qmme/Arms.rar
There.

----------


## sheuron

Done a new profile (Priest Discipline PvP), seem working fine, but tips from experienced pvp players are welcome.

Package includes:
*Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Arcane PvE)
*Priest* (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
*Hunter* (MM PvE)
*Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
*Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
*Death Knight* (Frost PvP)

- New Priest Discipline PvP profile
- Rewrote trick of the trade to take advantage from tier 12/13 bonus set

xeron221211PQRProfiles.zip

---------- Post added at 01:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 AM ----------

Was tthinking on another good thing if we could write common code for all profiles. The idea is to make a library of boss fights to track some event.

Example function names:
PQR_Defensive_Cooldown
PQR_DamageDealer_Cooldown
PQR_Healer_Cooldown

Example trigger:
function PQR_DamageDealer_Cooldown {
if unit target is "Burning Tendon" return true
if unit target is "Exposed Head of Magmaw"
if Warlord Zon'ozz for extra damage debuff return true
if Alyzrazor for Burnout debuff (phase 3) return true
if target is boss level and target hp < 25%
...
}

Example ability code:

Ability Rapid Fire

if PQR_DamageDealer_Cooldown == true then
return true
end


Ability Shield Wall

if PQR_Defensive_Cooldown == true then
return true
end

Ability Divine Hym
if PQR_Healer_Cooldown == true then
return true 
end

----------


## Agntz

fmagretto,

I'm a horde ret speced 85 lvl Pally with great experience and nice damage, I know EJ's rotation perfect, but my computer... has 2-15 fps in 25-man raids. 
My client is RU_ru (i think this is the major problem).
All of profiles doesn't work for me, i mean they are switches on (i have messages in chat), but no action.
Only PvP profile casts Judgment.  :Wink: 

I'll try to re-translate abilities.

Thanks

---
So, i didn't understand how can I re-translate abilities...
Xelper's profiles works well for me. What's the difference between yours' profiles?

---
One more edit: Deleted "range check" from abilities' codes, and it works  :Smile: 
There is an answer: You have to modify range check for multi-lang use.

I hope I'm right.  :Smile:

----------


## Meatglue

Need help getting this to work a lot quicker. I have the ability Shattering Throw at the top my priorities now but still will not cast fast enough. This is coming off Bubba's PvP war profile.

bDS = UnitBuffID("target", 642) --Divine Shield
bBOP = UnitBuffID("target", 1022) --Hand of Protection
bIB = UnitBuffID("target", 4543 :Cool:  --Ice Block

if bDS ~= nil or bBOP ~= nil or bIB ~= nil then
return true
end

the smiley is replacing spell id 45438.

----------


## Lofty

> Playing around with the Holy Paladin profile to try and improve it (Mana drain on Spine and madness of deathwing is crazy, no not LFR)
> 
> The profile currently does not use Light of Dawn 
> 
> Does anyone have the code that will work for this?
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> Would it be something like this
> ...


Anyone?  :Frown:

----------


## Meatglue

> Anyone?


Madness puts me OOM after first platform myself bro. I am waiting for that answer too. Only solution for Light Of Dawn to me is to add a function to hold down a key to cast when you want to.

----------


## saga3180

I use bubba's profile on every fight in ds and i rarely go oom.
Seriously you guys shouldnt oom at all unless u have crappy healers

----------


## Lofty

> I use bubba's profile on every fight in ds and i rarely go oom.
> Seriously you guys shouldnt oom at all unless u have crappy healers


Have you done madness of deathwing yet? (And i dont mean LFR :P )

And even so, LoD SHOULD be used for all Hpallys when raiding.

----------


## Bossqwerty

Does anyone know if there's a way to make it so an ability won't cast if the cooldown on another ability is <1 second? If you could just copy and paste the LUA code that'd be great. It'd really improve dps to get rid of clipping certain abilities for some specs. Sorry if this has already been answered.

edit: Nevermind didn't even realize you could search a specific thread

----------


## Kinky

@fmagretto: Awesome work man. I had looked into reading stuff from the combatlog directly a while back but I dropped it when I was under the impression it was impossible with PQR. Thanks for showing me otherwise!

Now, I don't know if you've already been looking into this, but debuffs in general, how woud you go about checking application and remaining time through the event handler? Creating a new version of my profile to test out the event driven stuff.

I'll try looking into it myself, but you seem to have a good idea on how it works already.

----------


## vorn10

```
System.Configuration.ConfigurationErrorsException: Nie można zainicjować systemu konfiguracji ---> System.Configuration.ConfigurationErrorsException: Brak elementu głównego. (C:\Users\rafal\AppData\Local\Microsoft\PriorityQueueRotation.exe_Url_pw3cbmx4koeu1fgujrayn4acrsmfqasb\1.1.0.0\user.config) ---> System.Xml.XmlException: Brak elementu głównego.
   w System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Throw(Exception e)
   w System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.ParseDocumentContent()
   w System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Read()
   w System.Xml.XmlTextReader.Read()
   w System.Configuration.XmlUtil..ctor(Stream stream, String name, Boolean readToFirstElement, ConfigurationSchemaErrors schemaErrors)
   w System.Configuration.BaseConfigurationRecord.InitConfigFromFile()
   --- Koniec śladu stosu wyjątków wewnętrznych ---
   w System.Configuration.ConfigurationSchemaErrors.ThrowIfErrors(Boolean ignoreLocal)
   w System.Configuration.BaseConfigurationRecord.ThrowIfParseErrors(ConfigurationSchemaErrors schemaErrors)
   w System.Configuration.BaseConfigurationRecord.ThrowIfInitErrors()
   w System.Configuration.ClientConfigurationSystem.OnConfigRemoved(Object sender, InternalConfigEventArgs e)
   --- Koniec śladu stosu wyjątków wewnętrznych ---
   w System.Configuration.ClientConfigurationSystem.OnConfigRemoved(Object sender, InternalConfigEventArgs e)
   w System.Configuration.Internal.InternalConfigRoot.OnConfigRemoved(InternalConfigEventArgs e)
   w System.Configuration.Internal.InternalConfigRoot.RemoveConfigImpl(String configPath, BaseConfigurationRecord configRecord)
   w System.Configuration.BaseConfigurationRecord.GetSectionRecursive(String configKey, Boolean getLkg, Boolean checkPermission, Boolean getRuntimeObject, Boolean requestIsHere, Object& result, Object& resultRuntimeObject)
   w System.Configuration.BaseConfigurationRecord.GetSection(String configKey)
   w System.Configuration.ClientConfigurationSystem.System.Configuration.Internal.IInternalConfigSystem.GetSection(String sectionName)
   w System.Configuration.ConfigurationManager.GetSection(String sectionName)
   w System.Configuration.ClientSettingsStore.ReadSettings(String sectionName, Boolean isUserScoped)
   w System.Configuration.LocalFileSettingsProvider.GetPropertyValues(SettingsContext context, SettingsPropertyCollection properties)
   w System.Configuration.SettingsBase.GetPropertiesFromProvider(SettingsProvider provider)
   w System.Configuration.SettingsBase.GetPropertyValueByName(String propertyName)
   w System.Configuration.SettingsBase.get_Item(String propertyName)
   w System.Configuration.ApplicationSettingsBase.GetPropertyValue(String propertyName)
   w System.Configuration.ApplicationSettingsBase.get_Item(String propertyName)
   w PriorityQueueRotation.Properties.Settings.eval_ad()
   w eval_c.eval_d(String A_0, String A_1)
   w PriorityQueueRotation.frmMain.LoadRotations(String strClass)
   w PriorityQueueRotation.frmMain.eval_ap(Object A_0, EventArgs A_1)
   w System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnLoad(EventArgs e)
   w System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnCreateControl()
   w System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl(Boolean fIgnoreVisible)
   w System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl()
   w System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
   w System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
   w System.Windows.Forms.ScrollableControl.WndProc(Message& m)
   w System.Windows.Forms.Form.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
   w System.Windows.Forms.Form.WndProc(Message& m)
   w System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
   w System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
   w System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)


************** Zestawy załadowane **************
mscorlib
    Wersja zestawu: 4.0.0.0
    Wersja Win32: 4.0.30319.239 (RTMGDR.030319-2300)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v4.0.30319/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
PriorityQueueRotation
    Wersja zestawu: 1.1.0.0
    Wersja Win32: 1.1
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/rafal/Downloads/PQR11-fire/PriorityQueueRotation.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
    Wersja zestawu: 4.0.0.0
    Wersja Win32: 4.0.30319.235 built by: RTMGDR
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
    Wersja zestawu: 4.0.0.0
    Wersja Win32: 4.0.30319.1 built by: RTMRel
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
System
    Wersja zestawu: 4.0.0.0
    Wersja Win32: 4.0.30319.236 built by: RTMGDR
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
    Wersja zestawu: 4.0.0.0
    Wersja Win32: 4.0.30319.233 built by: RTMGDR
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------
BlackMagic
    Wersja zestawu: 1.0.0.0
    Wersja Win32: 1.0.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/rafal/Downloads/PQR11-fire/BlackMagic.DLL
----------------------------------------
fasmdll_managed
    Wersja zestawu: 1.0.3262.20709
    Wersja Win32: 
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/rafal/Downloads/PQR11-fire/fasmdll_managed.DLL
----------------------------------------
msvcm90
    Wersja zestawu: 9.0.30729.4940
    Wersja Win32: 9.00.30729.4940
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/WinSxS/x86_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4940_none_50916076bcb9a742/msvcm90.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Configuration
    Wersja zestawu: 4.0.0.0
    Wersja Win32: 4.0.30319.1 (RTMRel.030319-0100)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Configuration/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Configuration.dll
----------------------------------------
System.xml.resources
    Wersja zestawu: 4.0.0.0
    Wersja Win32: 4.0.30319.1 built by: RTMRel
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml.resources/v4.0_4.0.0.0_pl_b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.resources.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Configuration.resources
    Wersja zestawu: 4.0.0.0
    Wersja Win32: 4.0.30319.1 (RTMRel.030319-0100)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Configuration.resources/v4.0_4.0.0.0_pl_b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Configuration.resources.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms.resources
    Wersja zestawu: 4.0.0.0
    Wersja Win32: 4.0.30319.1 built by: RTMRel
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms.resources/v4.0_4.0.0.0_pl_b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.resources.dll
----------------------------------------
mscorlib.resources
    Wersja zestawu: 4.0.0.0
    Wersja Win32: 4.0.30319.235 (RTMGDR.030319-2300)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/mscorlib.resources/v4.0_4.0.0.0_pl_b77a5c561934e089/mscorlib.resources.dll
----------------------------------------

************** Debugowanie w trybie JIT **************

<configuration>
    <system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>
```

Anybody can help? Yesterday all was fine.
Restarted WoW, PQR, computer. Nothing helps.
Hm strange, i run another copy of PQR, same version but another profiles and no PQR-PU. It works, will investigate deeper.

----------


## saga3180

> Have you done madness of deathwing yet? (And i dont mean LFR :P )
> 
> And even so, LoD SHOULD be used for all Hpallys when raiding.



Yes i have done madness without going oom. All of my fights are on normal

----------


## Lofty

> Yes i have done madness without going oom. All of my fights are on normal


Intresting.

What is your gear like? Mine is not great ATM (387ilvl, no PVP obviously) But everything is fully gemmed/enchanted/reforged correctly as well as both JC and BS maxed for the extra int.

I find it doing fine (Altho i still belive it spams HR too much) on other fights, it's just the last 2 DS bosses.

Altho on Spine i am currently in the top100 Hpallys on WoL. But i still feel something is not right with the mana drain. I may need to edit HR i think. And test out this LoD code abit.

---------- Post added at 11:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 AM ----------

Anyone fancy giving this a go? Doing a night shift tonight so unable to test.



```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?>
<PALADIN>


  -- During Ultraxionlwe will use Heroic Will 1 second before Hour Of Twilight / Fading Light. Hold it ALT to stop this --
  <Ability>
    <Name>Heroic Will</Name>
    <SpellID>0</SpellID>
    <Actions>/click ExtraActionButton1</Actions>
    <Lua>

      local altDown = IsAltKeyDown()

      if altDown == nil then
      local spellHourOfTwilight = GetSpellInfo(109417)
      local channelSpell, _, _, _, _, endTime = UnitCastingInfo("boss1")

      if channelSpell ~= nil and channelSpell == spellHourOfTwilight then
        local finishTime = endTime/1000 - GetTime()

      if finishTime < 1 then
        return true
        end
       end
      end
 
      local sFadingLight, _, _, _, _, _, fadingEndTime = UnitDebuffID("player", 110068)

      if sFadingLight then
      local finishTime = fadingEndTime - GetTime()

      if finishTime < 1 then
        return true
       end
      end

    </Lua>
  </Ability>



  -- Auto target the player with the lowest HP --
  <Ability>
    <Name>Autotarget Low HP</Name>
    <Default>false</Default>
    <SpellID>0</SpellID>
    <Actions></Actions>
    <Lua>

      if UnitExists(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
        and UnitIsDead(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == nil
        and UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
        and UnitCanCooperate(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
      then PQR_CustomTarget = &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;

      PQR_CustomTargetHP = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
     
      elseif UnitExists(&amp;quot;mouseover&amp;quot;) and UnitIsDead(&amp;quot;mouseover&amp;quot;) == nil
        and UnitIsDead(&amp;quot;mouseover&amp;quot;) == nil
        and UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;mouseover&amp;quot;)
        and UnitCanCooperate(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;mouseover&amp;quot;)
        and GetMouseFocus() ~= WorldFrame
      then PQR_CustomTarget = &amp;quot;mouseover&amp;quot;

      PQR_CustomTargetHP = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;mouseover&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;mouseover&amp;quot;)
      else

      PQR_CustomTarget = &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;
      PQR_CustomTargetHP = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)
      local group = &amp;quot;party&amp;quot;
      local members = GetNumPartyMembers()
      lowhpmembers = 0
      local lowest = 100

      if GetNumRaidMembers() &amp;gt; 0 then
        group = &amp;quot;raid&amp;quot;
        members = GetNumRaidMembers()
      end

      for i = 1, members, 1 do
      local member = group..tostring(i)
      local memberhp = 100 * UnitHealth(member) / UnitHealthMax(member)
      local hrmemberhp = 100 * UnitHealth(member) / UnitHealthMax(member)

      if UnitInRange(member)
        and UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, member)
        and UnitIsDeadOrGhost(member) == nil  then

      if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == &amp;quot;TANK&amp;quot; then memberhp = memberhp - 1 end
      if UnitThreatSituation(member) == 3 then memberhp = memberhp - 3 end
      if UnitBuffID(member, 53563) ~= nil then memberhp = memberhp + 7 end
      if hrmemberhp &amp;lt; 75 then lowhpmembers = lowhpmembers +1 end
      if memberhp &amp;lt; 80 then lowhpmembers = lowhpmembers +1 end

      if hrmemberhp &amp;lt; lowest then
        PQR_CustomTarget = member
        lowest = memberhp
        PQR_CustomTargetHP = 100 * UnitHealth(PQR_CustomTarget) / UnitHealthMax(PQR_CustomTarget)
      end

      if memberhp &amp;lt; lowest then
        PQR_CustomTarget = member
        lowest = memberhp
        PQR_CustomTargetHP = 100 * UnitHealth(PQR_CustomTarget) / UnitHealthMax(PQR_CustomTarget)
        end
       end
      end
     end

    </Lua>
    <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay>
    <Target>Target</Target>
    <CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel>
  </Ability>


 
  -- Cast Holy Light if player is at 95% HP --
  <Ability>
    <Name>Holy Light</Name>
    <Default>false</Default>
    <SpellID>635</SpellID>
    <Actions></Actions>
    <Lua>

      if PQR_CustomTargetHP &amp;lt; 95 and PQR_IsMoving(1) == false and PQR_IsCastingSpell(635) == false then
        return true
      end

    </Lua>
    <RecastDelay>100</RecastDelay>
    <Target>Custom</Target>
    <CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel>
  </Ability>



  -- Cast Arcane Torrent if we are at 70% mana (BE only) --
  <Ability>
    <Name>Arcane Torrent</Name>
    <Default>false</Default>
    <SpellID>28730</SpellID>
    <Actions></Actions>
    <Lua>

      local myMana = 100 * UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)
      local BE = UnitRace(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

      if myMana &amp;lt; 70 and BE == &amp;quot;Blood Elf&amp;quot; then
        return true
      end

    </Lua>
    <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay>
    <Target>Player</Target>
    <CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel>
  </Ability>



  -- Cast Devine Shield if my health is at 16% --
  <Ability>
    <Name>Divine Shield</Name>
    <Default>false</Default>
    <SpellID>642</SpellID>
    <Actions></Actions>
    <Lua>

      local myHealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

      if myHealth &amp;lt; 16 then
        return true
      end

    </Lua>
    <RecastDelay>100</RecastDelay>
    <Target>Player</Target>
    <CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel>
  </Ability>



  -- Cast Holy Shock if player is at 94% health --
  <Ability>
    <Name>Holy Shock</Name>
    <Default>false</Default>
    <SpellID>20473</SpellID>
    <Actions></Actions>
    <Lua>

      if PQR_CustomTargetHP &amp;lt; 94 then
        return true
      end

    </Lua>
    <RecastDelay>100</RecastDelay>
    <Target>Custom</Target>
    <CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel>
  </Ability>



  -- Cast World of Glory if player is at 80% HP and we have 3 Holy Power --
  <Ability>
    <Name>Word of Glory</Name>
    <Default>false</Default>
    <SpellID>85673</SpellID>
    <Lua>

      local myHolyPower = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 9)

      if PQR_CustomTargetHP &amp;lt; 80 and myHolyPower == 3 then
        return true
      end
   
    </Lua>
    <RecastDelay>100</RecastDelay>
    <Target>Custom</Target>
    <CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel>
  </Ability>



  -- Make sure we buff ourself with Seal of Insight --
  <Ability>
    <Name>Seal of Insight</Name>
    <Default>false</Default>
    <SpellID>20165</SpellID>
    <Actions></Actions>
    <Lua>

      local SoI = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 20165)

      if SoI == nil then
        return true
      end

    </Lua>
    <RecastDelay>100</RecastDelay>
    <Target>Player</Target>
    <CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel>
  </Ability>



  -- If a player is above 96% HP while we are casting, stop casting the heal --
  <Ability>
    <Name>AutoStopCasting</Name>
    <Default>false</Default>
    <SpellID>0</SpellID>
    <Actions></Actions>
    <Lua>

      local Spell = UnitCastingInfo(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

      if PQR_CustomTargetHP &amp;gt; 96 then

      if Spell == &amp;quot;Holy Light&amp;quot; or Spell == &amp;quot;Divine Light&amp;quot; or Spell == &amp;quot;Flash of Light&amp;quot; then
        SpellStopCasting()
       end
      end

    </Lua>
    <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay>
    <Target>Player</Target>
    <CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel>
  </Ability>


  -- Cast Light of Dawn if more than 3 players are below 80% HP --
  <Ability>
    <Name>Light of Dawn</Name>
    <Default>false</Default>
    <SpellID>85222</SpellID>
    <Lua>

      local myHolyPower = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 9)
      local myMana = 100 * UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

      if PQR_CustomTargetHP &amp;lt; 80 and PQR_IsCastingSpell(635) == false and lowhpmembers &amp;gt;= 3 and myMana &amp;gt;10 and myHolyPower == 2 then
        return true
      end

    </Lua>
    <RecastDelay>100</RecastDelay>
    <Target>Player</Target>
  </Ability>



  -- If we have 3 players below 75% HP cast Holy Radiance --
  <Ability>
    <Name>Holy Radiance</Name>
    <Default>false</Default>
    <SpellID>82327</SpellID>
    <Actions></Actions>
    <Lua>

      local myMana = 100 * UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

      if lowhpmembers &amp;gt;= 3 and myMana &amp;gt;10 and PQR_IsMoving(1) == false then
        return true
      end

    </Lua>
    <RecastDelay>100</RecastDelay>
    <Target>Player</Target>
    <CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel>
  </Ability>



  -- If we are mounted, stop anything from being cast --
  <Ability>
    <Name>Don&amp;apos;t Dismount</Name>
    <Default>false</Default>
    <SpellID>0</SpellID>
    <Actions></Actions>
    <Lua>

      if IsMounted() then
        return true
      end

    </Lua>
    <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay>
    <Target>Player</Target>
    <CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel>
  </Ability>


  -- Keep up Judgement for mana regen --
  <Ability>
    <Name>Judgement</Name>
    <Default>false</Default>
    <SpellID>20271</SpellID>
    <Actions></Actions>
    <Lua>

      if UnitDebuff(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Polymorph&amp;quot;) or UnitDebuff(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Freezing Trap&amp;quot;) or UnitDebuff(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Scatter Shot&amp;quot;) or UnitDebuff(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Bad Manner&amp;quot;) or UnitDebuff(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Ring of Frost&amp;quot;) or UnitDebuff(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Fear&amp;quot;) or UnitDebuff(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Sap&amp;quot;) or UnitDebuff(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Blind&amp;quot;) or UnitDebuff(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Hungering Cold&amp;quot;) then
        return false
      end

      local SoI = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 20165)
      local SoJ = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 20164)
      local SoR = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 20154)
      local SoT = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 31801)
      local JotP1 = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 53655)
      local JotP2 = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 53656)
      local JotP3 = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 53657)
      local inRange = IsSpellInRange(&amp;quot;Judgement&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
      local myMana = 100 * UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

      if UnitAffectingCombat(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) then
      if (SoR ~= nil or SoT ~= nil or SoJ ~= nil or SoI ~= nil) and JotP1== nil and JotP2 == nil and JotP3 == nil then
  
      if IsSpellInRange(&amp;quot;Judgement&amp;quot;, PQR_CustomTargettarget) == 1 then
        CastSpellByID(20271,PQR_CustomTargettarget)
      end

      elseif PQR_CustomTargetHP &amp;gt; 80 then

      if UnitAffectingCombat(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) and UnitIsEnemy(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) and inRange == 1 then
        return true
        end
       end
      end

      if myMana &amp;lt; 15 then
        return true
      end

    </Lua>
    <RecastDelay>100</RecastDelay>
    <Target>Target</Target>
    <CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel>
  </Ability>



  -- If we are mounted switch to Crusader Aura --
  <Ability>
    <Name>CrusaderAura</Name>
    <Default>false</Default>
    <SpellID>32223</SpellID>
    <Actions></Actions>
    <Lua>

      local Aura = GetShapeshiftForm(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

      if Aura ~= 5 and IsMounted() then
        return true
      end

    </Lua>
    <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay>
    <Target>Player</Target>
    <CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel>
  </Ability>



  -- If we are not mounted make sure we are using ConcentractionAura --
  <Ability>
    <Name>ConcentrationAura</Name>
    <Default>false</Default>
    <SpellID>19746</SpellID>
    <Actions></Actions>
    <Lua>

      local Aura = GetShapeshiftForm(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

      if Aura ~= 3 and IsMounted() == nil then
        return true
      end

    </Lua>
    <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay>
    <Target>Player</Target>
    <CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel>
  </Ability>



  -- Cast Divine Protection on 42% HP --
  <Ability>
    <Name>Divine Protection</Name>
    <Default>false</Default>
    <SpellID>498</SpellID>
    <Actions></Actions>
    <Lua>

      local myHealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

      if myHealth &amp;lt; 42 then
        return true
      end

    </Lua>
    <RecastDelay>100</RecastDelay>
    <Target>Player</Target>
    <CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel>
  </Ability>



  -- If someone drops to 40% HP use Avenging Wrath --
  <Ability>
    <Name>Avenging Wrath</Name>
    <Default>false</Default>
    <SpellID>31884</SpellID>
    <Actions></Actions>
    <Lua>

      if PQR_CustomTargetHP &amp;lt; 40 then
        return true
      end

    </Lua>
    <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay>
    <Target>Player</Target>
    <CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel>
  </Ability>



  -- If player is at 58% HP cast Divine Light --
  <Ability>
    <Name>Divine Light</Name>
    <Default>false</Default>
    <SpellID>82326</SpellID>
    <Actions></Actions>
    <Lua>

      if PQR_CustomTargetHP &amp;lt; 58 and PQR_IsMoving(1) == false and PQR_IsCastingSpell(82326) == false then
        return true
      end

    </Lua>
    <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay>
    <Target>Custom</Target>
    <CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel>
  </Ability>



  -- If 3 or more players are below 45% HP use Divine Favor --
  <Ability>
    <Name>Divine Favor</Name>
    <Default>false</Default>
    <SpellID>31842</SpellID>
    <Actions></Actions>
    <Lua>

      if PQR_CustomTargetHP &amp;lt; 45 and lowhpmembers &amp;gt;= 3 then
        return true
      end

    </Lua>
    <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay>
    <Target>Player</Target>
    <CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel>
  </Ability>



  -- When out mana drops to 85% use Devine plea --
  <Ability>
    <Name>Divine Plea</Name>
    <Default>false</Default>
    <SpellID>54428</SpellID>
    <Actions></Actions>
    <Lua>

      local myMana = 100 * UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

      if myMana &amp;lt; 85 then
        return true
      end

    </Lua>
    <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay>
    <Target>Player</Target>
    <CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel>
  </Ability>



  -- If player is at 28% HP cast Flash of Light --
  <Ability>
    <Name>Flash of Light</Name>
    <Default>false</Default>
    <SpellID>19750</SpellID>
    <Actions></Actions>
    <Lua>

      local Infusion = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 54149)

      if PQR_CustomTargetHP &amp;lt; 28 and PQR_IsMoving(1) == false and PQR_IsCastingSpell(19750) == false then
        return true

      elseif PQR_CustomTargetHP &amp;lt; 70 and PQR_IsMoving(.1) and Infusion ~= nil then
        return true
      end

    </Lua>
    <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay>
    <Target>Custom</Target>
    <CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel>
  </Ability>



  -- Make sure we Cleanse certain debuffs --
  <Ability>
    <Name>Cleanse</Name>
    <Default>false</Default>
    <SpellID>0</SpellID>
    <Actions></Actions>
    <Lua>

      local buff = { 96328, 96325, 96326, 92876, 92877, 92878, 86788, 30108, 34914 }
      local group = &amp;quot;party&amp;quot;
      local members = GetNumPartyMembers()

      if GetNumRaidMembers() &amp;gt; 0 then
        group = &amp;quot;raid&amp;quot;
        members = GetNumRaidMembers()
      end

      for i = 0, members, 1 do

      if i==0 then mem = &amp;quot;player&amp;quot; else mem = group..tostring(i) end

      if UnitInRange(mem) and UnitIsDeadOrGhost(mem) == nil then
        local candispel = 1
        for k,v in ipairs(buff) do

      if UnitDebuffID(mem,v) then candispel = nil end
      end

      local j = 1
      local debuff,_,_,count,bufftype,dur = UnitDebuff(mem, j)
      while debuff do

      if ((bufftype == &amp;quot;Magic&amp;quot;) or (bufftype == &amp;quot;Curse&amp;quot;)) and dur &amp;gt; 1 and candispel then
        CastSpellByID(51886 ,mem)
        return true
      end

      j = j + 1;
      debuff,_,_,count,bufftype,duration = UnitDebuff(mem, j)
        end
       end
      end

    </Lua>
    <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay>
    <Target>Target</Target>
    <CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel>
  </Ability>



  -- If a player is at 30% HP use Guardian of Ancient Kings --
  <Ability>
    <Name>Guardian of Ancient Kings</Name>
    <Default>false</Default>
    <SpellID>86150</SpellID>
    <Actions></Actions>
    <Lua>

      if PQR_CustomTargetHP &amp;lt; 30 then
        return true
      end

    </Lua>
    <RecastDelay>100</RecastDelay>
    <Target>Player</Target>
    <CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel>
  </Ability>



  -- Old debuffs to Cleanse --
  <Ability>
    <Name>Cleanse Old</Name>
    <Default>false</Default>
    <SpellID>4987</SpellID>
    <Actions></Actions>
    <Lua>

      local greencauldron = UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 96328)
      local bluecauldron = UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 96325)
      local redcauldron = UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 96326)
      local blackout10 = UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 92876)
      local blackout25 = UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 92878)
      local unstableaf = UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 30108)
      local ZGPoison = UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 97599)
      local VT = UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 34941)

      if greencauldron or bluecauldron or redcauldron or blackout10 or blackout25 or unstableaf or VT then
        return false
      else
      for i=1,40 do
      local _,_,_,count,ismagic,duration = UnitDebuff(PQR_CustomTarget,i)

        if ismagic == &amp;quot;Magic&amp;quot; or ismagic == &amp;quot;Disease&amp;quot; or ismagic == &amp;quot;Poison&amp;quot; then
     
        if  duration &amp;gt; 6 and count ~= 1 then
          return true
         end
        end
       end
      end

    </Lua>
    <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay>
    <Target>Custom</Target>
    <CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel>
  </Ability>



  -- Make sure we auto target the player with the lowest HP --
  <Ability>
    <Name>Autotarget Low HP (No MO)</Name>
    <Default>false</Default>
    <SpellID>0</SpellID>
    <Lua>
      if UnitExists(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
        and UnitIsDead(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == nil
        and UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
        and UnitCanCooperate(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
        then PQR_CustomTarget = &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;
        PQR_CustomTargetHP = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
      else

      PQR_CustomTarget = &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;
      PQR_CustomTargetHP = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)
      local group = &amp;quot;party&amp;quot;
      local members = GetNumPartyMembers()
      lowhpmembers = 0
      local lowest = 100

      if GetNumRaidMembers() &amp;gt; 0 then
        group = &amp;quot;raid&amp;quot;
        members = GetNumRaidMembers()
      end

      for i = 1, members, 1 do
      local member = group..tostring(i)
      local memberhp = 100 * UnitHealth(member) / UnitHealthMax(member)
      local hrmemberhp = 100 * UnitHealth(member) / UnitHealthMax(member)

      if UnitInRange(member)
        and UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, member)
        and UnitIsDeadOrGhost(member) == nil  then

      if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == &amp;quot;TANK&amp;quot; then memberhp = memberhp - 1 end
      if UnitThreatSituation(member) == 3 then memberhp = memberhp - 3 end
      if UnitBuffID(member, 53563) ~= nil then memberhp = memberhp + 7 end
      if memberhp &amp;lt; 80 then lowhpmembers = lowhpmembers +1 end
      if hrmemberhp &amp;lt; 75 then lowhpmembers = lowhpmembers +1 end

      if hrmemberhp &amp;lt; lowest then
        PQR_CustomTarget = member
        lowest = memberhp
        PQR_CustomTargetHP = 100 * UnitHealth(PQR_CustomTarget) / UnitHealthMax(PQR_CustomTarget)
      end


      if memberhp &amp;lt; lowest then
        PQR_CustomTarget = member
        lowest = memberhp
        PQR_CustomTargetHP = 100 * UnitHealth(PQR_CustomTarget) / UnitHealthMax(PQR_CustomTarget)
        end
       end
      end

    </Lua>
    <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay>
    <Target>Target</Target>
    <CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel>
  </Ability>



  -- Cast Arcane Torrent at 80% mana (If we are a BE) --
  <Ability>
    <Name>Arcane Torrent - Test 2</Name>
    <Default>false</Default>
    <SpellID>28730</SpellID>
    <Lua>

      local myMana = 100 * UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)
      local BE, EN = UnitRace(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

      if myMana &amp;lt; 80 and (BE == &amp;quot;Blood Elf&amp;quot; or EN == &amp;quot;Blood Elf&amp;quot;) then
        return true
      end

    </Lua>
    <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay>
    <Target>Player</Target>
    <CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel>
  </Ability>



  -- Beacon the assigned Tank in dungeons --
  <Ability>
    <Name>Beacon</Name>
    <Default>false</Default>
    <SpellID>53563</SpellID>
    <Lua>

      local BeaconTarget = nil
      local BeaconTank = nil
      local BeaconTankTarget = nil
      local group = &amp;quot;party&amp;quot;
      local members = GetNumPartyMembers()

      if GetNumRaidMembers() &amp;gt; 0 then
        group = &amp;quot;raid&amp;quot;
        members = GetNumRaidMembers()
      end

      if group == &amp;quot;raid&amp;quot; and UnitExists(&amp;quot;focus&amp;quot;) then BeaconTarget = &amp;quot;focus&amp;quot; end

      if group == &amp;quot;party&amp;quot; then
        for i = 1, members, 1 do
        local member = group..tostring(i)
        local beacon = UnitBuffID(member, 53563)

      if beacon ~= nil then BeaconTarget = member end
      if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == &amp;quot;TANK&amp;quot; and UnitIsDead(member) ~= 1 then
        BeaconTank = member
        BeaconTankTarget = 1 
        end
       end
      end

      if BeaconTarget ~= nil then
        local _, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitBuffID(BeaconTarget, 53563)
        expire = (expire  - GetTime())

      if expire &amp;lt; 5 then
        CastSpellByID(53563, BeaconTarget)
       end
      end

      if BeaconTankTarget and BeaconTarget == nil then
        CastSpellByID(53563, BeaconTank)
      end

    </Lua>
    <RecastDelay>100</RecastDelay>
    <Target>Player</Target>
    <CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel>
  </Ability>



  -- Casts Beacon on our Focus/Mouseover using ALT modifier --
  <Ability>
    <Name>Beacon (Left Alt)</Name>
    <Default>false</Default>
    <SpellID>53563</SpellID>
    <Lua>

      if IsLeftAltKeyDown() and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil then
        return true
      end

    </Lua>
    <RecastDelay>100</RecastDelay>
    <Target>Mouseover</Target>
    <CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel>
  </Ability>

</PALADIN>
```

I have lowerd what health HR gets cast, and also added LoD

----------


## Xelper

> Anybody can help? Yesterday all was fine.
> Restarted WoW, PQR, computer. Nothing helps.
> Hm strange, i run another copy of PQR, same version but another profiles and no PQR-PU. It works, will investigate deeper.


Installing bad XMLs will cause PQR to crash. PQR-PU probably synced a bad XML into your folder.

----------


## Kinky

> Verified working code for Hour of Twilight:
> 
> SpellID: 0
> Action:
> /click ExtraActionButton1
> 
> 
> ```
> local altDown = IsAltKeyDown()
> ...


Are those the spellID's from LFR or Normal Ultraxion?

----------


## jadethread1

Xelper, I'm still wondering if it's possible to get 3.3.5a offsets for PQR. Have you tried to do it yet?

----------


## Bossqwerty

I made a stance dancing arms warrior PvE profile. I have absolutely no prior knowledge of LUA so its messy and there's a lot of fine tuning I can't do due to lack of experience but I'm getting really good results. I'm hoping someone with the know how can fix it up. I used Bubbas profile with *biorpg*'s tweaks so give them thanks too.

Edit: see my next post for updated version, works extremely well now

----------


## Meatglue

> Done a new profile (Priest Discipline PvP), seem working fine, but tips from experienced pvp players are welcome.
> 
> Package includes:
> *Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Arcane PvE)
> *Priest* (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
> *Hunter* (MM PvE)
> *Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
> *Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
> *Death Knight* (Frost PvP)
> ...


Priest is rocking for me for the most part for me. I do wonder if its possible to add auto cure diseases.

----------


## sheuron

> Priest is rocking for me for the most part for me. I do wonder if its possible to add auto cure diseases.


Are all diseases worth to be cured?

----------


## Meatglue

> Are all diseases worth to be cured?


Can't think of a good one for PvP. Also either it does not dispel polymorph or just isnt' fast enough to do so in arena matches I have done so far. I added Dispel Magic2 code from Sheepmoon's since he has your other dispel magic code in his pve profile. Will try to see if that helps.

----------


## sheuron

huh, what? the rotation gives priority to target with cc spells like polymorph and dispel asap.

----------


## Meatglue

> huh, what? the rotation gives priority to target with cc spells like polymorph and dispel asap.


Well I guess I need to make polymorph a bigger priority.

----------


## sheuron

Is possible to add this spell to PQR_IsMoving function?

Spiritwalker's Grace - Spell - World of Warcraft

Is a shaman spell, but on PvP any DK can steal it and apply on a partner. So, when "Spiritwalker's Grace" buff is active, pqr_ismoving should return false.

----------


## kickmydog

Does anyone have functional code that will pop an explosive trap via trap launcher on a target via a modkey + mouseover being pressed down? I've tried modifying Sheuron's code from his MM rotation but nothing seems to work to get it to drop the explosive trap, trap launcher goes off fine, but after that nothing else.

Also any suggestions on a way to modify the LNL rotation so that when LNL goes off is does the following.

"Explosive Shot, Explosive Shot, Arcane Shot, Explosive Shot."

The first two will consume the LNL buff, but the right after that it needs a filler shot to prevent the "non-LNL explosive shot" from clipping the "LNL explosive shot".

The dot on "LNL explosive shots" will not overwrite each other, and is the easy part, but the later part right after the two explosive shots is doing my head in.

Currently using for the LNL explosive shot




> local explosive = UnitBuffID("player", "56342")
> 
> if explosive ~= nil then
> return true
> end


I've set the delay to 0 so that it does it instantly.

I've tried setting the standard explosive shot to not fire if "Explosive Shot" debuff is on the target but i must be doing something wrong because it just flat out does not fire explosive shot at all. 

Any help would be much appreciated.

----------


## cokx

> Is possible to add this spell to PQR_IsMoving function?
> 
> Spiritwalker's Grace - Spell - World of Warcraft
> 
> Is a shaman spell, but on PvP any DK can steal it and apply on a partner. So, when "Spiritwalker's Grace" buff is active, pqr_ismoving should return false.



you could just add this at the top of every spell you wanna cast if you walk

if unitbuffid("swg") and ... then return true end

i think its much better for the speed of the program, otherwise on every pqr_ismoving function it checks if the buff is up ( fo every class)

---------- Post added at 07:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:06 AM ----------




> Does anyone have functional code that will pop an explosive trap via trap launcher on a target via a modkey + mouseover being pressed down? I've tried modifying Sheuron's code from his MM rotation but nothing seems to work to get it to drop the explosive trap, trap launcher goes off fine, but after that nothing else.
> 
> Also any suggestions on a way to modify the LNL rotation so that when LNL goes off is does the following.
> 
> "Explosive Shot, Explosive Shot, Arcane Shot, Explosive Shot."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



on my own hunterprofile i use a traplauncher + traps function which throws the traps at your mouse position, but i dont think that it is possible with a lua unlocker to track the position of the target and throw at his coordinations. and it would suck in pvp cause target are always moving and with your delay most traps wouldnt trigger.


for the explosive shot problem i did it this way,
use explosive when rdy.  :Wink: 
you are clipping only 1 tick @ 2 ES and 2 @ 3 ES.
i dont think its a dps loss, otherwise your ES cooldown would delay for 0,66sec on every ES. thats 2 sec for a 3 in a row procc

----------


## kickmydog

> you could just add this at the top of every spell you wanna cast if you walk
> 
> if unitbuffid("swg") and ... then return true end
> 
> i think its much better for the speed of the program, otherwise on every pqr_ismoving function it checks if the buff is up ( fo every class)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:06 AM ----------
> 
> 
> ...


Your method with trap launcher is exactly what i was looking for, I do want to the mouse pointer and not the boss position (it would be nice if that were possible lol).

Where would i get a copy of your profile, I see your post at 3268 mentioning the profile but I do not see a subsequent link to download it.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Does anyone have functional code that will pop an explosive trap via trap launcher on a target via a modkey + mouseover being pressed down? I've tried modifying Sheuron's code from his MM rotation but nothing seems to work to get it to drop the explosive trap, trap launcher goes off fine, but after that nothing else.
> 
> Also any suggestions on a way to modify the LNL rotation so that when LNL goes off is does the following.
> 
> "Explosive Shot, Explosive Shot, Arcane Shot, Explosive Shot."
> 
> The first two will consume the LNL buff, but the right after that it needs a filler shot to prevent the "non-LNL explosive shot" from clipping the "LNL explosive shot".
> 
> The dot on "LNL explosive shots" will not overwrite each other, and is the easy part, but the later part right after the two explosive shots is doing my head in.
> ...


just delay the shot in the settings

----------


## nebmyers

Any PvE sub PQR Rotations? (8/2/31)

----------


## Voar

I havent really taken the time to search it but I would appriciate if someone could tell me if there is a way to considition a check for whethere your focus target is both friendly and alive as you do on a macro

----------


## kickmydog

> just delay the shot in the settings


Delay which shot? The LNL part needs to be instant so no delay there, and the explosive shot after the LNL needs to be delayed.

----------


## Blehbot

Cant you just make it a var that increases by one on each shot if you have the lnl proc it does something like 
if LnLvar=0 and player has LnLproc add 1 to LnLvar else
if LnLvar=1 cast explosive add 1 to LnLvar else
if LnLvar=2 cast explosive add 1 to LnLvar else
if LnLvar=3 cast Arcane Shot add 1 to LnLvar else
if LnLvar=4 cast Explosive Shot Set LnLvar=0

I hope someone smarter then me understands what I am trying to say. If we could code this then just make it one of the top priorities in the rotation we should never screw up a lock and load.

----------


## vorn10

@Bubba are u able to implement ONYA chain heal to holy radiance?

----------


## crystal_tech

> Delay which shot? The LNL part needs to be instant so no delay there, and the explosive shot after the LNL needs to be delayed.


what i've done is this

on explosive shot it just returns true with a delay of 1200ms. but on arcane I have it as this: if player has LNL then return false. same with cobra shot and black arrow. So what happens on my profile is that LNL procs > cast explosive > wait > cast explosive > casts arcane now cause lnl is gone > cast explosive. Now the delay can be different and needs to be changed based on haste or lag,I believe.

----------


## cokx

> Your method with trap launcher is exactly what i was looking for, I do want to the mouse pointer and not the boss position (it would be nice if that were possible lol).
> 
> Where would i get a copy of your profile, I see your post at 3268 mentioning the profile but I do not see a subsequent link to download it.


im not done with my profiles yet, ill release them after xmas. they are mostly for pvp  :Wink: 

you need two functions:
first traplauncher:
spellid 77769
if IsRightAltKeyDown() and UnitBuffID("player", 77769) == nil then return true end

2nd trap:
spellid: 82941 <<<< this is important its the spellid from the trap if traplauncher is active
if IsRightAltKeyDown()
and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil 
then CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(13809))) <<<< its the spellid from the trap without traplauncher is active
if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end 
return true
end


Ill use one button for all traps.
at the first place you need the traplauncher
then trap 1 (ex. explosive trap) then trap 2 ( ice trap ) ... aso

so you can fire all traps if you want

----------


## Xelper

Ok, I have a new version I am going to release tonight or tomorrow with an updated PQR_IsMoving(x) function. It is fully backwards compatible with older profiles, so no worries there. It does not yet provide the ability to track other units, though... that will require a bit more work.

This new function will work anywhere, regardless of a world map being present or not. It will also allow profile developers to set a global variable (PQR_ResetMovementTime, default value is 1 (second)) to indicate the reset timer for PQR_IsMoving. Before you would need to stand still for 1 second before it considered you not moving, you can change that to, for example, 0.3 now. In an ability in your rotation, preferably the first one... just add the line:


```
PQR_ResetMovementTime = 0.3
```

Profile developers will need to figure out what they feel the best value is. Note that player tracking occurs globally, and at all times, so you cannot have one ability that uses 0.3 and another ability that uses 1.0)

I want to know if there are any other features that profile developers feel would really help them. The only thing is that they MUST be possible via Lua only... no memory reading/writing.

----------


## Meatglue

Anyone else having an issue running latest DK pvp profile by Sheuron or is it just me? It was working before but not since I installed the latest bundle. I am using the orignal one posted by its self at the moment.

----------


## kickmydog

> im not done with my profiles yet, ill release them after xmas. they are mostly for pvp 
> 
> you need two functions:
> first traplauncher:
> spellid 77769
> if IsRightAltKeyDown() and UnitBuffID("player", 77769) == nil then return true end
> 
> 2nd trap:
> spellid: 82941 <<<< this is important its the spellid from the trap if traplauncher is active
> ...


Thank you very much Cokx, this worked very well.

----------


## Budoy

is there an update for PQinterface???

----------


## ticklets

I want to check if if UnitBuffID("player", 81662) is at 5 stacks, can anyone help me out?

----------


## Eff

> I want to check if if UnitBuffID("player", 81662) is at 5 stacks, can anyone help me out?


local Name, _, _, Stacks, Duration, Expiration = UnitBuffID("player", 81662)

----------


## Kinky

> I want to check if if UnitBuffID("player", 81662) is at 5 stacks, can anyone help me out?


Do what I do in my profile;


```
local _,_,_, EV = UnitBuffID("player", 81662)
if EV and EV > 4 then
      -- Do something when we have the Evangelism buff and are above 4 stacks.
end
```

----------


## imdasandman

> Anyone else having an issue running latest DK pvp profile by Sheuron or is it just me? It was working before but not since I installed the latest bundle. I am using the orignal one posted by its self at the moment.


I think Sheuron said if you are not undead remove that undead portion from the rotation and that fixes it.

----------


## Bossqwerty

I've made a load of progress on my Stance Dance arms warrior profile. I get a 3-4k dps increase with only battleshout and no recklessness on the boss target dummy over Bubbas default profile (384 ilvl - 21k vs 25k over 10 minutes). Again it's incredibly messy and I worked off of Bubbas profile and included some tweaks from biorpg so it's not all my work. It's working extremely well for me though, let me know how it is!


Edit: The priority list is configured for the 10% battle shout damage increase and the -10 rage when inner rage is active set bonuses, change the list according to your gear.

Edit 2: Version 3 is out, see page 231 post 3465 for link

----------


## smrdlja

> I've made a load of progress on my Stance Dance arms warrior profile. I get a 3-4k dps increase with only battleshout and no recklessness on the boss target dummy over Bubbas default profile (384 ilvl - 21k vs 25k over 10 minutes). Again it's incredibly messy and I worked off of Bubbas profile and included some tweaks from biorpg so it's not all my work. It's working extremely well for me though, let me know how it is!
> 
> BossProfilesv2.rar
> 
> Edit: The priority list is configured for the 10% battle shout damage increase and the -10 rage when inner rage is active set bonuses, change the list according to your gear.


can you link build with which rotation is tested for raiding PVE?

----------


## diesall

> is there an update for PQinterface???


been busy with other addons etc... im not really planning on updating any functionality on the addon until the custom event triggers are implemented in the bot istself, afaik it still worx with the latest realease

----------


## Bossqwerty

Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft is the spec I use. Just the standard arms PvE but with tactical mastery.

Here's the gist of what stance dance profile will currently prioritize in order:
Overpower - if taste for blood is about to be wasted due to new rend tick
Rend - if not applied
Berserker stance - no TFB and rend is up
Deadly Calm - if rage is low etc
Inner rage - if CS is applied to target
Heroic strike (3 versions) - 1 will happen on battle trance/incite/deadly calm, 1 will happen with high rage, the other will happen with medium rage while Inner rage is active and CS is applied to target and CD of MS and CS > 2 or rage >= 50 i think. Priority on rotation list is already set accordingly for each version.
Colossus smash - if not currently applied to target
Mortal Strike
Overpower - if MS and CS cooldown > 2
Slam

I'm very open to constructive criticism, I'd like to make this profile the best possible. Please either post suggestions or PM me and I'll change it. I only just recently started playing a warrior and made this profile based off tidbits from EJ and other forums.

Also wanted to post a few raid dps numbers from 10 man using this profile, again I have pretty bad gear and these were also before the most recent changes I made. I'll post new ones for each boss next tuesday. (384 ilvl, lots of 378's.)
Madness of Deathwing - 52k
Warlord Zon'ozz 44k
Mochok - 36k (could be wrong on this one)

----------


## irri

> Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft is the spec I use. Just the standard arms PvE but with tactical mastery.
> 
> Here's the gist of what stance dance profile will currently prioritize in order:
> Overpower - if taste for blood is about to be wasted due to new rend tick
> Rend - if not applied
> Berserker stance - no TFB and rend is up
> Deadly Calm - if rage is low etc
> Inner rage - if CS is applied to target
> Heroic strike (3 versions) - 1 will happen on battle trance/incite/deadly calm, 1 will happen with high rage, the other will happen with medium rage while Inner rage is active and CS is applied to target and CD of MS and CS > 2 or rage >= 50 i think. Priority on rotation list is already set accordingly for each version.
> ...


Very nice profile.
Did you think to add more Heroic strike for 2T13 set?

P.S. http://eu.battle.net/wow/en/tool/tal...Yh!j!aZbYdSikK i think better for PVE

----------


## Bossqwerty

> Very nice profile.
> Did you think to add more Heroic strike for 2T13 set?
> 
> P.S. http://eu.battle.net/wow/en/tool/tal...Yh!j!aZbYdSikK i think better for PVE


Yeah it's actually already set up assuming 2t13, it'll activate inner rage when CS is applied to target and use new heroic strike parameters for the duration to get as much out as possible using the least amount of rage. And I think you're right about that spec being better.

----------


## crystal_tech

Ok i'm at my wits end.

Here's part of my code for Vendetta


```
local boss = {"Training Dummy"}
local Isboss = 0
for i,v in ipairs(boss) do
  if UnitIsUnit("target",v) then Isboss = 1  end
end

if Isboss == 1 then
	return true
end
```

I just can't get it to fire. I know the array is short but in place of the training dummy will be bosses Names. I've tried getting this to work for the past 2 days. so the person to solve this gets some rep from me.

----------


## bu_ba_911

since only one person has pm'ed me about this I hadn't realized how big of an issue LoD was with the latest patch....... I haven't been able to check up on the forums very often but now that I have I see how much people was that built in. I don't know how to check when people are in front of you so I'll probably just make it cast on a modifier ability

----------


## ishtro

> Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft is the spec I use. Just the standard arms PvE but with tactical mastery.
> 
> Here's the gist of what stance dance profile will currently prioritize in order:
> Overpower - if taste for blood is about to be wasted due to new rend tick
> Rend - if not applied
> Berserker stance - no TFB and rend is up
> Deadly Calm - if rage is low etc
> Inner rage - if CS is applied to target
> Heroic strike (3 versions) - 1 will happen on battle trance/incite/deadly calm, 1 will happen with high rage, the other will happen with medium rage while Inner rage is active and CS is applied to target and CD of MS and CS > 2 or rage >= 50 i think. Priority on rotation list is already set accordingly for each version.
> ...


Here is what i use for Heroic Strike..

target hp >= 20


```
local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")
local rage = UnitPower("player")

if unithealth>=20 then
	if rage>=85 or (UnitBuff("player","Inner Rage") and rage>=75) or UnitBuff("player","Deadly Calm") or UnitBuff("player","Battle Trance") or (UnitBuff("player","Incite") or UnitBuff("player","Colossus Smash")) and rage>=50 or (UnitBuff("player","Inner Rage") and rage>=40) then 
		return true
	end
end
```

target hp < 20


```
local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")
local rage = UnitPower("player")

if unithealth<20 then
	if rage>=75 or (UnitBuff("player","Inner Rage") and rage>=65) then
		return true
	end
end
```

----------


## Bossqwerty

Alright I know I'm missing something stupid but like I said I've never touched LUA or any kind of code before. Whenever I try to make a new profile and start out basic with just a few abilties that only return true nothing fires off. What am I doing wrong?

----------


## ishtro

> Alright I know I'm missing something stupid but like I said I've never touched LUA or any kind of code before. Whenever I try to make a new profile and start out basic with just a few abilties that only return true nothing fires off. What am I doing wrong?


i had this problem as well. turns out i had to many profiles in my profile folder. once i removed some of them the problem went away.

----------


## Bossqwerty

> i had this problem as well. turns out i had to many profiles in my profile folder. once i removed some of them the problem went away.


Yup that was exactly it, had too many profiles. Should be posted in the OP or something. +rep

---------- Post added at 12:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 PM ----------




> Ok i'm at my wits end.
> 
> Here's part of my code for Vendetta
> 
> 
> ```
> local boss = {"Training Dummy"}
> local Isboss = 0
> for i,v in ipairs(boss) do
> ...


This is what I use to only return true if a boss is the target (or any specific mob). I'm not sure if this is even what you're looking for.



```
local boss = UnitName("target")

if boss == "Raider's Training Dummy" then
return true
end
```

Edit: On second glance I don't think that's what you're looking for at all, sorry!

Edit 2: I made what you're looking for!



```
local boss = { "Raider's Training Dummy", "Training Dummy" }

for i,v in ipairs(boss) do
if UnitName("target") == v then return true end
end
```

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

does this work for lower lvls?

----------


## crystal_tech

> Yup that was exactly it, had too many profiles. Should be posted in the OP or something. +rep
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I use to only return true if a boss is the target (or any specific mob). I'm not sure if this is even what you're looking for.
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!

it works.
now the fun part adding all the bosses to use it on.


```
{ "Rom'ogg Bonecrusher", "Corla, Herald of Twilight", "Karsh Steelbender", "Beauty", "Ascendant Lord Obsidius", "Echo of Baine", "Echo of Jaina", "Echo of Sylvanas", "Echo of Tyrande", "Murozond", "General Umbriss", "Forgemaster Throngus", "Drahga Shadowburner", "Valiona", "Erudax, the Duke of Below", "Temple Guardian Anhuur", "Earthrager Ptah", "Anraphet", "Isiset, Construct of Magic", "Setesh, Construct of Destruction", "Rajh, Construct of Sun", "Arcurion", "Asira Dawnslayer", "Archbishop Benedictus", "General Husam", "Lockmaw", "High Prophet Barim", "Siamat", "Baron Ashbury", "Baron Silverlaine", "Commander Springvale", "Lord Walden", "Lord Godfrey", "Glubtok", "Helix Gearbreaker", "Foe Reaper 5000", "Admiral Ripsnarl", "'Captain' Cookie", "Vanessa VanCleef", "Corborus", "Slabhide", "Ozruk", "High Priestess Azil", "Grand Vizier Ertan", "Altairus", "Asaad, Caliph of Zephyrs", "Lady Naz'jar", "Commader Ulthok, the Festering Prince", "Erunak Stonespeaker", "Mindbender Ghur'sha", "Ozumat", "Peroth'arn", "Queen Azshara", "Mannoroth", "Varo'then", "Akil'zon", "Nalorakk", "Jan'alai", "Halazzi", "Hex Lord Malacrass", "Daakara", "High Priest Venoxis", "Bloodlord Mandokir", "High Priestess Kilnara", "Zanzil", "Jin'do the Godbreaker", "Argaloth", "Occu'thar", "Alizabal", "Magma", "Arcanotron", "Electron", "Magmatron", "Toxitron", "Chimaeron", "Maloriak", "Atramedes", "Nefarian", "Onyxia", "Morchok", "Warlord Zon'ozz", "Yor'sahj the Unsleeping", "Hagara the Stormbinder", "Ultraxion", "Warmaster Blackhorn", "Beth'tilac", "Lord Rhyolith", "Alysrazor", "Shannox", "Baleroc, the Gatekeeper", "Majordomo Staghelm", "Ragnaros", "Halfus Wyrmbreaker", "Theralion", "Valiona", "Cho'gall", "Sinestra", "Feludius", "Ignacious", "Arion", "Terrastra", "Elementium Monstrosity", "Al'Akir", "Nezir", "Rohash", "Anshal", "Training Dummy" }
```

am I missing anything?

----------


## Bossqwerty

> THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!
> 
> it works.
> now the fun part adding all the bosses to use it on.
> 
> 
> ```
> { "Rom'ogg Bonecrusher", "Corla, Herald of Twilight", "Karsh Steelbender", "Beauty", "Ascendant Lord Obsidius", "Echo of Baine", "Echo of Jaina", "Echo of Sylvanas", "Echo of Tyrande", "Murozond", "General Umbriss", "Forgemaster Throngus", "Drahga Shadowburner", "Valiona", "Erudax, the Duke of Below", "Temple Guardian Anhuur", "Earthrager Ptah", "Anraphet", "Isiset, Construct of Magic", "Setesh, Construct of Destruction", "Rajh, Construct of Sun", "Arcurion", "Asira Dawnslayer", "Archbishop Benedictus", "General Husam", "Lockmaw", "High Prophet Barim", "Siamat", "Baron Ashbury", "Baron Silverlaine", "Commander Springvale", "Lord Walden", "Lord Godfrey", "Glubtok", "Helix Gearbreaker", "Foe Reaper 5000", "Admiral Ripsnarl", "'Captain' Cookie", "Vanessa VanCleef", "Corborus", "Slabhide", "Ozruk", "High Priestess Azil", "Grand Vizier Ertan", "Altairus", "Asaad, Caliph of Zephyrs", "Lady Naz'jar", "Commader Ulthok, the Festering Prince", "Erunak Stonespeaker", "Mindbender Ghur'sha", "Ozumat", "Peroth'arn", "Queen Azshara", "Mannoroth", "Varo'then", "Akil'zon", "Nalorakk", "Jan'alai", "Halazzi", "Hex Lord Malacrass", "Daakara", "High Priest Venoxis", "Bloodlord Mandokir", "High Priestess Kilnara", "Zanzil", "Jin'do the Godbreaker", "Argaloth", "Occu'thar", "Alizabal", "Magma", "Arcanotron", "Electron", "Magmatron", "Toxitron", "Chimaeron", "Maloriak", "Atramedes", "Nefarian", "Onyxia", "Morchok", "Warlord Zon'ozz", "Yor'sahj the Unsleeping", "Hagara the Stormbinder", "Ultraxion", "Warmaster Blackhorn", "Beth'tilac", "Lord Rhyolith", "Alysrazor", "Shannox", "Baleroc, the Gatekeeper", "Majordomo Staghelm", "Ragnaros", "Halfus Wyrmbreaker", "Theralion", "Valiona", "Cho'gall", "Sinestra", "Feludius", "Ignacious", "Arion", "Terrastra", "Elementium Monstrosity", "Al'Akir", "Nezir", "Rohash", "Anshal", "Training Dummy" }
> ```
> ...


Looks right. As long as it still works on the training dummy after adding all that then you're good.

----------


## expunge

> THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!
> 
> it works.
> now the fun part adding all the bosses to use it on.
> 
> 
> ```
> { "Rom'ogg Bonecrusher", "Corla, Herald of Twilight", "Karsh Steelbender", "Beauty", "Ascendant Lord Obsidius", "Echo of Baine", "Echo of Jaina", "Echo of Sylvanas", "Echo of Tyrande", "Murozond", "General Umbriss", "Forgemaster Throngus", "Drahga Shadowburner", "Valiona", "Erudax, the Duke of Below", "Temple Guardian Anhuur", "Earthrager Ptah", "Anraphet", "Isiset, Construct of Magic", "Setesh, Construct of Destruction", "Rajh, Construct of Sun", "Arcurion", "Asira Dawnslayer", "Archbishop Benedictus", "General Husam", "Lockmaw", "High Prophet Barim", "Siamat", "Baron Ashbury", "Baron Silverlaine", "Commander Springvale", "Lord Walden", "Lord Godfrey", "Glubtok", "Helix Gearbreaker", "Foe Reaper 5000", "Admiral Ripsnarl", "'Captain' Cookie", "Vanessa VanCleef", "Corborus", "Slabhide", "Ozruk", "High Priestess Azil", "Grand Vizier Ertan", "Altairus", "Asaad, Caliph of Zephyrs", "Lady Naz'jar", "Commader Ulthok, the Festering Prince", "Erunak Stonespeaker", "Mindbender Ghur'sha", "Ozumat", "Peroth'arn", "Queen Azshara", "Mannoroth", "Varo'then", "Akil'zon", "Nalorakk", "Jan'alai", "Halazzi", "Hex Lord Malacrass", "Daakara", "High Priest Venoxis", "Bloodlord Mandokir", "High Priestess Kilnara", "Zanzil", "Jin'do the Godbreaker", "Argaloth", "Occu'thar", "Alizabal", "Magma", "Arcanotron", "Electron", "Magmatron", "Toxitron", "Chimaeron", "Maloriak", "Atramedes", "Nefarian", "Onyxia", "Morchok", "Warlord Zon'ozz", "Yor'sahj the Unsleeping", "Hagara the Stormbinder", "Ultraxion", "Warmaster Blackhorn", "Beth'tilac", "Lord Rhyolith", "Alysrazor", "Shannox", "Baleroc, the Gatekeeper", "Majordomo Staghelm", "Ragnaros", "Halfus Wyrmbreaker", "Theralion", "Valiona", "Cho'gall", "Sinestra", "Feludius", "Ignacious", "Arion", "Terrastra", "Elementium Monstrosity", "Al'Akir", "Nezir", "Rohash", "Anshal", "Training Dummy" }
> ```
> ...




```
if UnitLevel("target") >= 87 or UnitLevel("target") == -1 then 
	if UnitHealth("target") > 300000  then
			return true
	end
end
```

Would that work? Boss level returns as -1 i believe. So you don't have to add in all the boss names, just look for something that is level x and then cast what you need? This came from Bubba's DK profile for raising dead.

----------


## crystal_tech

> ```
> if UnitLevel("target") >= 87 or UnitLevel("target") == -1 then 
> 	if UnitHealth("target") > 300000  then
> 			return true
> 	end
> end
> ```
> 
> Would that work? Boss level returns as -1 i believe. So you don't have to add in all the boss names, just look for something that is level x and then cast what you need? This came from Bubba's DK profile for raising dead.


yea thats what it was in the beginning. but i'm trying to make it for peps that aren't lvl 85. that way its a boss at ?? and at whatever lvl norm is ie 85 when your 80ish.

----------


## Meatglue

> I think Sheuron said if you are not undead remove that undead portion from the rotation and that fixes it.


I am undead.

----------


## expunge

> yea thats what it was in the beginning. but i'm trying to make it for peps that aren't lvl 85. that way its a boss at ?? and at whatever lvl norm is ie 85 when your 80ish.


Right, so just leave out the level and use -1 which bosses return at. Could be different at lower levels though. Haven't really tested it out.

----------


## Meatglue

> I am undead.


Re-downloaded and installed working fine.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Right, so just leave out the level and use -1 which bosses return at. Could be different at lower levels though. Haven't really tested it out.


they are different, at lower lvls you can see the lvl that the boss is. say Asaad; in normal hes 84 but in heroic its ??. So by using the names of the bosses I can use this at lower lvls and at 85. I'm also going to post what I have later as it can be used for any spell that you want to use only on boss targets. Know that the list is a work in progress and some names may be off or missing.

----------


## Meatglue

Just had an idea for DK's and Druid's. I know I can't be the only one that seems it annoying to have to pause rotation to click on a battle rez during a raid. Any code that im not aware of for a mouse over click especially for Raise Ally?

----------


## DKVance73

Here's a goofy question that I can't seem to find an answer to, what should the Ability Check delay should the program be set to? Let's say if your home latency is 60ms and your world latency is 57ms, should the Ability Check Delay be around that number or lower/higher?

----------


## Cahonez

Merry Christmas PQRer's!

I'm working on a Balance Druid rotation, and I've found myself stuck with 1 spell in particular. Hoping one of you clever code people could help me out. 

Simply put, in an ideal balance rotation, you cast a moonfire / sunfire whenever you switch eclipse stats, to gain the Natures Grace Buff (haste increase). 

Now sunfire isnt an issue as it will pop it once it becomes available. However moonfire has stumped me. This is what the general layout of the code should be:

If Eclipse = Luner
and
No natures grace is present (which is most likely at an eclipse change)
then
cast moonfire to renew it

As far as I know the spell ID for Natures grace is 61346.

anyone have an idea of how that would look?

+rep to ya if you can figure it out.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Just had an idea for DK's and Druid's. I know I can't be the only one that seems it annoying to have to pause rotation to click on a battle rez during a raid. Any code that im not aware of for a mouse over click especially for Raise Ally?


something like


```
--spellid: 0
--set target to mouseover
--change the keydown to the one you'll like to use

local inRange = 0

if UnitExists("mouseover") and UnitIsVisible("mouseover") then
   inRange = IsSpellInRange("Rasie Ally","mouseover")
end

if IsRightAltKeyDown() and UnitIsDeadOrGhost("mouseover") == 1 and inRange == 1 then 
     CastSpellByName("Raise Ally") --or CastSpellByName("Rebirth")
end
```



---------- Post added at 02:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:17 PM ----------




> Merry Christmas PQRer's!
> 
> I'm working on a Balance Druid rotation, and I've found myself stuck with 1 spell in particular. Hoping one of you clever code people could help me out. 
> 
> Simply put, in an ideal balance rotation, you cast a moonfire / sunfire whenever you switch eclipse stats, to gain the Natures Grace Buff (haste increase). 
> 
> Now sunfire isnt an issue as it will pop it once it becomes available. However moonfire has stumped me. This is what the general layout of the code should be:
> 
> If Eclipse = Luner
> ...


Try this



```
if UnitBuffID("player", 93431) ~= nil and UnitBuffID("player", 61346) == nil then
	CastSpellByName("Moonfire") 
								--or return true. I'd set a delay on it about 100ms so your not spamming it. 
								--if you do Castspellbyname then you can set SpellID: 0
								--if you return true set SpellID to Moonfire: 8921
end
```

----------


## diesall

> THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!
> 
> it works.
> now the fun part adding all the bosses to use it on.
> 
> 
> ```
> { "Rom'ogg Bonecrusher", "Corla, Herald of Twilight", "Karsh Steelbender", "Beauty", "Ascendant Lord Obsidius", "Echo of Baine", "Echo of Jaina", "Echo of Sylvanas", "Echo of Tyrande", "Murozond", "General Umbriss", "Forgemaster Throngus", "Drahga Shadowburner", "Valiona", "Erudax, the Duke of Below", "Temple Guardian Anhuur", "Earthrager Ptah", "Anraphet", "Isiset, Construct of Magic", "Setesh, Construct of Destruction", "Rajh, Construct of Sun", "Arcurion", "Asira Dawnslayer", "Archbishop Benedictus", "General Husam", "Lockmaw", "High Prophet Barim", "Siamat", "Baron Ashbury", "Baron Silverlaine", "Commander Springvale", "Lord Walden", "Lord Godfrey", "Glubtok", "Helix Gearbreaker", "Foe Reaper 5000", "Admiral Ripsnarl", "'Captain' Cookie", "Vanessa VanCleef", "Corborus", "Slabhide", "Ozruk", "High Priestess Azil", "Grand Vizier Ertan", "Altairus", "Asaad, Caliph of Zephyrs", "Lady Naz'jar", "Commader Ulthok, the Festering Prince", "Erunak Stonespeaker", "Mindbender Ghur'sha", "Ozumat", "Peroth'arn", "Queen Azshara", "Mannoroth", "Varo'then", "Akil'zon", "Nalorakk", "Jan'alai", "Halazzi", "Hex Lord Malacrass", "Daakara", "High Priest Venoxis", "Bloodlord Mandokir", "High Priestess Kilnara", "Zanzil", "Jin'do the Godbreaker", "Argaloth", "Occu'thar", "Alizabal", "Magma", "Arcanotron", "Electron", "Magmatron", "Toxitron", "Chimaeron", "Maloriak", "Atramedes", "Nefarian", "Onyxia", "Morchok", "Warlord Zon'ozz", "Yor'sahj the Unsleeping", "Hagara the Stormbinder", "Ultraxion", "Warmaster Blackhorn", "Beth'tilac", "Lord Rhyolith", "Alysrazor", "Shannox", "Baleroc, the Gatekeeper", "Majordomo Staghelm", "Ragnaros", "Halfus Wyrmbreaker", "Theralion", "Valiona", "Cho'gall", "Sinestra", "Feludius", "Ignacious", "Arion", "Terrastra", "Elementium Monstrosity", "Al'Akir", "Nezir", "Rohash", "Anshal", "Training Dummy" }
> ```
> ...


personally i'd just use "LibBossIDs-1.0" from the ace3 repository , it does most of the work your trying to achieve there, its basically a (for the most part) kept up top date lookup table for boss id's

----------


## Cahonez

> Try this
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if UnitBuffID("player", 93431) ~= nil and UnitBuffID("player", 61346) == nil then
> 	CastSpellByName("Moonfire") 
> 								--or return true. I'd set a delay on it about 100ms so your not spamming it. 
> 								--if you do Castspellbyname then you can set SpellID: 0
> ...


amazing! thank you so much mate.

I did have to change the spell ID for lunar eclipse as it didnt register properly, but now it works like a charm. 

+rep and have a merry christmas!

----------


## kingdps

@Bossqwerty

i love your arms profil 

i ranked top 20 @ ultra with it (did some very little changes)

Changes:
1. Bersi Rage on 2. position
2. Inner Rage on 3. position ( i have 2er t13)
and added action /use 10 for my Engineering Gloves
3. Heroic Strike (proc):




> local BattleTrance1 = UnitBuffID("player", 12322)
> local BattleTrance2 = UnitBuffID("player", 85741)
> local BattleTrance3 = UnitBuffID("player", 85742)
> local innerrage = UnitBuffID("player", 105860)
> local rage = UnitPower("player")
> 
> if BattleTrance1 ~= ni or BattleTrance2 ~= ni or BattleTrance3 ~= ni or ( innerrage ~= ni and rage > 30) then
> return true
> end


4. i added Bloodfury (orc bonus) and Apparatus to stack with Deadly Clam 




> local rage = UnitPower("player")
> local buff,_,_,TPCount = UnitAura("player","Titanic Power")
> local CD = GetItemCooldown("68972")
> 
> if buff ~= nil then
> if CD ~= true and TPCount == 5 and UnitHealth("target") >= 300000 then
> return true
> end
> end
> ...


+ Actions

/cast Blood Fury(Racial)
/use 12
/use 13

----------


## Techz

> amazing! thank you so much mate.
> 
> I did have to change the spell ID for lunar eclipse as it didnt register properly, but now it works like a charm. 
> 
> +rep and have a merry christmas!


Any chance i could get my hands on your profile for the balance druid please :-) would love to test it out

----------


## ir0b0t

@Bossqwerty and kingdps, nice job on these profiles.
@kingdps, would you mind to share your arms profile? I am a orc warrior too.
thanks

----------


## Techz

I have been using the DK profiles still not sure which are the best ones for a dk as im DW frost but they both do really nice dps 

Im just asking from others who may have used alot of these profiles on different toons could they by any chance give me some advice on which toon i should level next as in to which profile is the best at dps

So im asking really which bangs out the most dps as from what i have seen raiding with LFR fire mages are the highest DPS output at the moment 

Thanks

Techz

----------


## Cahonez

> Any chance i could get my hands on your profile for the balance druid please :-) would love to test it out


sure i'll try post it up tonight or 2moro morning.

----------


## Techz

> sure i'll try post it up tonight or 2moro morning.


Thanks Cahonez

And Merry Christmas :-)

----------


## Cahonez

Edit.

Alrighty, heres my Balance Druid Rotation. As I said, it needs fine tuning. but the general jist of it gives you the ideal rotation.


Important: I have used existing profiles and adapted them for increased dps and a better rotation. The name on the basic rotation is Piep. Credit goes partly to him /her.

Heres the links:

Abilities:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=PEGAQV2R

Rotation: (megaupload didnt like the rotation file for some reason. this 1 seems to work)

http://www.filehosting.org/file/deta..._Rotations.xml

enjoy  :Smile:

----------


## Techz

Thanks Cahonez

I cant wait to test out the rotation :-)

----------


## Leetjerk

Finished with my DK Masterfrost profile. Some code is bubba's some mine. I've ranked on most fights with this profile.

You'll have to edit frost strike-RP cap to suit your talents (runic power mastery(i run 3/3)).

MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service

Trash: pops no CD's
No Ghoul: pops short cd's (not ghoul or ERW)
Masterfrost: pops everything

Some feedback would be nice.

----------


## sheuron

Small update:


Package includes:
*Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Arcane PvE)
*Priest* (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
*Hunter* (MM PvE)
*Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
*Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
*Death Knight* (Frost PvP)

xeron261211PQRProfiles.zip

- Add Ice Tomb from Hagara to rotation
- Some fixes on holy priest profile to reduce overhealing and waste less mana when working with more healers

Done some tweaks on Autotarget function, now detect incoming heals and gives priority to dispel some spells

----------


## deathndecay

any love for enhancement shamans with this? cant find one good profile in 231 pages...

----------


## Meatglue

> I have been using the DK profiles still not sure which are the best ones for a dk as im DW frost but they both do really nice dps 
> 
> Im just asking from others who may have used alot of these profiles on different toons could they by any chance give me some advice on which toon i should level next as in to which profile is the best at dps
> 
> So im asking really which bangs out the most dps as from what i have seen raiding with LFR fire mages are the highest DPS output at the moment 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Techz


Only two current frost profiles out there I am aware of is Imdasandman's powerfrost profile and Sheuron's frost pvp profile. Both work really well to me so far.

----------


## SprayPlaster

Just noticed that if there's another warrior in the group and he/she applies rend first, then PQR won't apply rend for me. The same thing happened with Enh Shaman's Flame Shock. Anyone knows what might be the problem here?

----------


## Bossqwerty

> @Bossqwerty
> 
> i love your arms profil 
> 
> i ranked top 20 @ ultra with it (did some very little changes)
> 
> Changes:
> 1. Bersi Rage on 2. position
> 2. Inner Rage on 3. position ( i have 2er t13)
> ...


Thanks, glad to hear it worked well for you. I'll add those changes and check it out!

---------- Post added at 10:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:17 PM ----------




> Just noticed that if there's another warrior in the group and he/she applies rend first, then PQR won't apply rend for me. The same thing happened with Enh Shaman's Flame Shock. Anyone knows what might be the problem here?


I'm not very experienced with LUA in general but I'm 99% sure this is because the rend he applies has the same spellID as yours, therefore pqr think's you already put it up. I THINK that the 8th variable unitbuffID returns is the source (caster of spell) so this would be an easy fix. I can't do it myself atm though but that's what you'd need to do.

edit: It'll look something like this, I think this may even work fine:



```
local _, _, _, _, _, _, _, Source = UnitdeBuff("Target", 94009)
local name = UnitName("player")

if Source ~= name or UnitDebuffID("target", 94009) == nil then
return true end
```

Replace your rend code with that and let me know if it works, may not. It should work for flameshock as well if you just replace the SpellIDs

----------


## crystal_tech

yea its a filter issue. just need to add player after the id so it looks like 


```
UnitDebuffID("target", 1111, "PLAYER")
```

the 1111 isn't rend just a random number for the example.

---------- Post added at 11:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 PM ----------




> personally i'd just use "LibBossIDs-1.0" from the ace3 repository , it does most of the work your trying to achieve there, its basically a (for the most part) kept up top date lookup table for boss id's


Thing is that using the ace3 addon theres a chance that a user might not have that addon and thus break the code. A small chance but a chance unless blizzards ui addons use the same addon for their code. if thats true I'd look into coverting it to ace3 calls.

---------- Post added at 11:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 PM ----------




> amazing! thank you so much mate.
> 
> I did have to change the spell ID for lunar eclipse as it didnt register properly, but now it works like a charm. 
> 
> +rep and have a merry christmas!


darn I thought I got the right SpellID for ya, but I'm glad it works for ya.

----------


## botman420

> Small update:
> 
> 
> Package includes:
> *Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Arcane PvE)
> *Priest* (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
> *Hunter* (MM PvE)
> *Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
> *Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
> ...



I have a few suggestions to your PvP Disc profile:
- shadow word: pain, devouring plauge and mana burn on targets above 40% hp
- mana burn only people with 50k mana or more (and don't burn warlocks as well because they have life tap)
- mind spike and mind blast with 3 debuff stacks of mind spike on target with 40% hp or less
- add innervate and divine plea on offensive dispel list
- leap of faith on targets below 20% and between 20 and 40 yards away from you
- add another ability only to dispel shadowfiend (need him dispelled asap if it is being rooted/stunned or something so i can get maximum mana from it)
- shadow word: death on polymorph at focus/target/arena (like arena1, arena2, arena3) 

also, in bg's, the rotation is casting Heal instead of Flash Heal after a Flash Heal even though the target is at like 30% hp

btw, i love your profiles, keep up the good work  :Smile:

----------


## onya

for the boss stuff

"bossN" 
The active bosses of the current encounter if available N (1,2,3 or 4). (Added in 3.3.0)

from UnitId - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft

so couldn't you just check if "target" == "boss1" or something?

also it would be awesome to take fmagretto's event code and use it to implement a libhealth type thing for healers, the built in unithealth call doesn't update as quickly enough.

----------


## SprayPlaster

Thanks for the infos Bossqwerty and crystal_tech.

----------


## crystal_tech

> for the boss stuff
> 
> "bossN" 
> The active bosses of the current encounter if available N (1,2,3 or 4). (Added in 3.3.0)
> 
> from UnitId - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft
> 
> so couldn't you just check if "target" == "boss1" or something?
> 
> also it would be awesome to take fmagretto's event code and use it to implement a libhealth type thing for healers, the built in unithealth call doesn't update as quickly enough.


hmm i'll try the boss1 and see if it works. as for the event code side of things, you would have to ask fmagretto.

----------


## SprayPlaster

> Finished with my DK Masterfrost profile. Some code is bubba's some mine. I've ranked on most fights with this profile.
> 
> You'll have to edit frost strike-RP cap to suit your talents (runic power mastery(i run 3/3)).
> 
> MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service
> 
> 
> Trash: pops no CD's
> No Ghoul: pops short cd's (not ghoul or ERW)
> ...


Works really well for me. Did more dps for me on the raid dummy than the typical Frost DK Rotation. Probably because I'm currently using the hentai sword from LFR and mastery trinkets, but doesn't matter, nice to have another option for Frost DKs. +reps

----------


## Bossqwerty

Here's v3 of my stance dance arms warrior profile (this seems to outperform fury by quite a bit):

BossProfilesv3.rar

Couple of changes include:
General tweaks
Heroic strike code from kingdps
Added berserker rage thanks to kingdps - only uses it if rage is low
Keeping executioner stacks up is now prioritized in execute phase, rather than letting them drop off and then get it up to 5 again
Rend is fixed if there's more than one warrior using rend in the raid - I will be adding this for colossus smash as well because I imagine the same problem should arise with 2 warriors

It's pretty near perfect and I have very few things left to code, please PM me suggestions or post them in this thread. I will keep updating it, mainly going to start adding things like auto pressing the button on ultraxion at the very last millisecond (obviously going to compensate for latency) and auto targeting / casting stun on twilight sappers etc

edit : the "arms pve rotation trash" rotation I didn't actually mean to include, all it does is remove the use of deadly calm and inner rage so if you're near a boss you can conserve the CDs

edit 2: The code is still very messy, it looks like something from someone who's never coded before. That is actually the case so forgive me. I know things are named poorly too.

----------


## TiefBlau

> This new function will work anywhere, regardless of a world map being present or not. It will also allow profile developers to set a global variable (PQR_ResetMovementTime, default value is 1 (second)) to indicate the reset timer for PQR_IsMoving. Before you would need to stand still for 1 second before it considered you not moving, you can change that to, for example, 0.3 now. In an ability in your rotation, preferably the first one... just add the line:
> 
> 
> ```
> PQR_ResetMovementTime = 0.3
> ```
> 
> Profile developers will need to figure out what they feel the best value is. Note that player tracking occurs globally, and at all times, so you cannot have one ability that uses 0.3 and another ability that uses 1.0)


Thank you! I'm just about to return to WoW and the ability to change the amount of time required to be considered stationary is a godsend for any caster/healer pvp profiles. I'll be making good use of this.

----------


## Lofty

> since only one person has pm'ed me about this I hadn't realized how big of an issue LoD was with the latest patch....... I haven't been able to check up on the forums very often but now that I have I see how much people was that built in. I don't know how to check when people are in front of you so I'll probably just make it cast on a modifier ability


I wouldn't worry too much about a modifier. As most bosses in DS people are all stacked pretty close togeather

----------


## travis2861

@Sheuron Your CB rogue profile is absolutely amazing but since the build when you added the new tricks code, and disc pvp profiles. It's been doing some wonky stuff at least on the training dummies, for example it is hording energy waiting for 70 to 80 to evis and to about 60 to SS and on any dummy besides the boss one it just does 1 SS then evis. Not sure if this issue is unique to me, reverting back until you have a fix or i know whats up. (PS waiting in a dungeon queue as we speak to see if the problem persists only for the training dummies.
(Bad grammar is bad if i made a mistake in there somewere.)

EDIT 1: Problem persists in dungeons.

----------


## sheuron

> Just noticed that if there's another warrior in the group and he/she applies rend first, then PQR won't apply rend for me. The same thing happened with Enh Shaman's Flame Shock. Anyone knows what might be the problem here?


If you experience this on any profile go to ability editor, you ll see a line like this

UnitDebuffID("target", 94009) -- 94009 is the rend rebuff, the number may vary with other spells

and replace with this

UnitDebuffID("target", 94009,"PLAYER")

That way only check your own spells, not other party members.

----------


## byronm

is there a way to see if a target priest has got shadowfiend out

----------


## sheuron

> I have a few suggestions to your PvP Disc profile:
> - shadow word: pain, devouring plauge and mana burn on targets above 40% hp
> - mana burn only people with 50k mana or more (and don't burn warlocks as well because they have life tap)
> - mind spike and mind blast with 3 debuff stacks of mind spike on target with 40% hp or less
> - add innervate and divine plea on offensive dispel list
> - leap of faith on targets below 20% and between 20 and 40 yards away from you
> - add another ability only to dispel shadowfiend (need him dispelled asap if it is being rooted/stunned or something so i can get maximum mana from it)
> - shadow word: death on polymorph at focus/target/arena (like arena1, arena2, arena3) 
> 
> ...


Thanks, i ll add this but got some questions:

Whats the timer to break polymorph casting SW Death, should cast asap or wait till 1 second left?
Should offensive spells have any mana limitation? By example, when my mana is under 20% use healing spells only?
Isnt Mana Burn purpose to bring players to 0 mana and avoid them cast anything

About leap of faith i prefer to use it manually, on my interface got it binded to ALT+S, that way will interrupt rotation wihle using leap.

----------


## botman420

> Thanks, i ll add this but got some questions:
> 
> Whats the timer to break polymorph casting SW Death, should cast asap or wait till 1 second left?
> Should offensive spells have any mana limitation? By example, when my mana is under 20% use healing spells only?
> Isnt Mana Burn purpose to bring players to 0 mana and avoid them cast anything
> 
> About leap of faith i prefer to use it manually, on my interface got it binded to ALT+S, that way will interrupt rotation wihle using leap.


you're right on everything. like only healing when my mana is under 20% mana sounds good, and the cast time on polymorph is 1.3 seconds i think so if it SW: Ds when it is like 0.3 seconds left it would be perfect. you also got to remeber that polymorph wont break if you have any shields on you but the only important ones are: divine aegis, Illuminated Healing and Power Word: Shield. and another thing if its possible :P prioritize dispelling teammates if im over 80%, if they are in like a stun or something

----------


## kingdps

is it possible to use Skills/Items that use these green circle area targetsystem ?

heroic leap, saronite bombs, blast wave

----------


## Xelper

PQR 1.1.1 Released
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR111.zip

[CHANGE] Updated PQR_IsMoving(x) - it will now work anywhere regardless of a map being present or not. Profile developers can now also change the movement reset time on a global basis. Previously it would take 1 second to be considered not moving after having been previously considered moving. You can now make it reset to not moving after having stopped moving for a shorter or longer amount of time. Add this line to an ability in your rotation:


```
PQR_ResetMovementTime = 0.3
```

This will cause the 1 second reset timer to change to 0.3 seconds. Note that this will effect your entire rotation, not just single abilities. This is reset to the 1 second default when changing rotations.

[UPDATE] No longer limited to 256 abilities combined between all rotations per class. 
[BUGFIX] Fixed manual mode not displaying a message in chat.
[UPDATE] Included many profiles from the last couple weeks, sorry if I missed yours!

----------


## Tyron1989

Hi all,

nice work on all the profiles and work that goes into this  :Smile:  

i was wondering if it's possible to set lifebloom for the restro druid profile to go on the person with the most HP or focused or can it be set to do it on the most health + person withe defence stance / blood pressance / RD (for pallys) / bear form? 


also i want it to use swift mend more almost on CD. 

is this possible if so can someone do this for me? 

once again thanks for all your hard work on this  :Smile:

----------


## Xelper

EDIT: Nm, sent PM to mentally.

Death Knight Rotations
Druid Rotations
Hunter Rotations
Mage Rotations
Paladin Rotations
Priest Rotations
Rogue Rotations
Shaman Rotations
Warlock Rotations
Warrior Rotations

----------


## Blehbot

How do I change my hunters mark to not cast if the target has below 200k? I want to stop it from casting on blistering tentacles and on elementium bolts.

----------


## crystal_tech

> How do I change my hunters mark to not cast if the target has below 200k? I want to stop it from casting on blistering tentacles and on elementium bolts.


is it my profile or sherons?

should be something like



```
local targethp = UnitHealthMax("target")

if targethp <= 200000 then
     return false
end
```

if its my profile just change the code to this:



```
local mark = UnitDebuffID("target", 1130)
local targethp = UnitHealthMax("target")

if IsLeftControlKeyDown() or targethp <= 200000 then
	return false
end

if mark == nil and targethp >= 200000 then
	return true
end
```

----------


## Xelper

What Sheuron said... except maybe change UnitHealthMax to UnitHealth instead... so its using the current HP of the target rather than its max HP.

----------


## Fireflyer

Hi,
im getting a little Timing Problem with the "ApplyPoisons" function in any Rogue Profiles.

I think the right Way is: Profile is testing Player has Poisons running < 3 sec and than apply Poisons
On my Computer it's: Profile is testing Player has Poisons running < 3 sec and than apply Poisons double each

What the hell is going wrong on my Computer ^^

Is it possible to insert a delay between the applying, to let the Profile test if there is now an Poison running ?

Hope you are understanding what i mean, btw my english is very rusty ^^

----------


## Meatglue

Sheuron's DK pvp profile is rocking but I have some tweaks I would like to change to it for me personally. Lichborne currently is set to cast <70% I would like to use it as a second Will of the Forsaken. Can someone help me edit the code? I will proivde the current WotF code and the spell id for Lichborne.

Will of the Forsaken:


```
local debuff = { 10326, 8122, 2094, 5782, 5484, 6358, 5246 }
for i,v in ipairs(debuff) do
  if UnitDebuffID("player",v) then return true end 
end
```

Lichborne: spell id 49039

Also, I like Sheuron's idea for Dark Simulacram just looking for any use for it as it would be cool to throw into the rotation. I wouldn't mind testing some ideas if you have them.

Thanks Xelper for Lichborne code.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Hi,
> im getting a little Timing Problem with the "ApplyPoisons" function in any Rogue Profiles.
> 
> I think the right Way is: Profile is testing Player has Poisons running < 3 sec and than apply Poisons
> On my Computer it's: Profile is testing Player has Poisons running < 3 sec and than apply Poisons double each
> 
> What the hell is going wrong on my Computer ^^
> 
> Is it possible to insert a delay between the applying, to let the Profile test if there is now an Poison running ?
> ...


sounds like lag issue. set the delay to 500 and try it. or its applying dp to your thrown weapon.

----------


## Xelper

Just reuploaded 1.1.1 with support for pre-cata clients and the offsets for 3.3.5a. (12340) No upgrade is necessary if you already updated to 1.1.1 and have no plans to use it on an emulator.

If you post rotations for older versions of WoW make sure you explicitly state that they are for older versions. Remember, back in 3.3.5 spells had multiple ranks. Make sure you are casting the proper spell ID, and not a lower rank.

---------- Post added at 05:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:38 PM ----------

Lichborne
Spell ID: 49039
Code:


```
local debuff = { 10326, 8122, 2094, 5782, 5484, 6358, 5246 }
local _, wotfDuration = GetSpellCooldown(7744)


if wotfDuration ~= nil and wotfDuration > 3 then
	for i,v in ipairs(debuff) do
		if UnitDebuffID("player",v) then return true end 
	end
end
```

----------


## Pzy

hei,

i have 2 little questions, 
first: is there a profile für ARMS warriors in PvE/PvP that is running with client 4.3, becaus i have the old profile anywhere and cant find it any more......

and the sec question is, at sheurons Fury profile, every time i will start it, the prog is doing nothing, but all other profiles are running, in example the warri prot profile, and with the fury profile its only casting battle shout and thats it.....i have the same skills like theres in the readme and done all how it says in the profile and the forum, but i cant find anything....

im using the german client, the newest pqr and the newest profiles, its all up to date, but its not running with arms or fury....
i hope someone could help me, and sry for the bad english, im not so good in writing this language^^

greetz

----------


## crystal_tech

> hei,
> 
> i have 2 little questions, 
> first: is there a profile für ARMS warriors in PvE/PvP that is running with client 4.3, becaus i have the old profile anywhere and cant find it any more......
> 
> and the sec question is, at sheurons Fury profile, every time i will start it, the prog is doing nothing, but all other profiles are running, in example the warri prot profile, and with the fury profile its only casting battle shout and thats it.....i have the same skills like theres in the readme and done all how it says in the profile and the forum, but i cant find anything....
> 
> im using the german client, the newest pqr and the newest profiles, its all up to date, but its not running with arms or fury....
> i hope someone could help me, and sry for the bad english, im not so good in writing this language^^
> ...


yea the problem is the profiles use english names for targets not german names. To fix this just replace the names in offensive spells with the correct german names.

----------


## Phishstick

Tested out the fire mage profile and it starts out well until pyroblast procs then it just stops just a heads up

----------


## Blehbot

Thanks a ton Crystal. Yes I am using your profile but edited with the pause taken out so that it doesn't give me trouble attacking anything like tentacles and such. Gave you rep for the help.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Thanks a ton Crystal. Yes I am using your profile but edited with the pause taken out so that it doesn't give me trouble attacking anything like tentacles and such. Gave you rep for the help.


Ah, the pause was there for mutil shot. I did it so would skip HM and just do a Multishot.

----------


## ishtro

here is what i am using for my Inner Rage. If you can clean it up or improve it in anyway plz do so.

Name: Inner Rage
Spell ID: 1134


```
local DCs, DCx = GetSpellCooldown(85730) -- Deadly Calm
local DCcd = (DCs + DCx - GetTime())
local DC = UnitBuffID("player", 85730) -- Deadly Calm
local Inc = UnitBuffID("player", 86627) -- Incite
local CS = UnitDebuffID("target", 86346,"PLAYER") -- Colossus Smash
local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")
local rage = UnitPower("player")

if DC==nil and DCcd>15 and ((rage>=75 and unithealth>=20) or ((Inc~=nil or CS~=nil) and ((rage>=40 and unithealth>=20) or (rage>=65 and unithealth<20)))) then
	return true
end
```

Cancel Inner Rage @ <= 20

Name: Inner Rage X
Spell ID: 0


```
if UnitPower("player") <= 20 then
	RunMacroText("/cancelaura inner rage")
end
```

Added Deadly Calm and Recklessness to Execute (buff deadly calm = up or buff recklessness = up) return true


```
local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")
local _,_,_,count = UnitBuffID("player",90806)
local DC = UnitBuffID("player", 85730) -- Deadly Calm
local Reck = UnitBuffID("player", 1719) -- Recklessness
		
if unithealth<20 then
if count~=5 or UnitPower("player")>65 or DC~=nil or Reck~=nil then
  return true
end
end
```

----------


## Blehbot

> Ah, the pause was there for mutil shot. I did it so would skip HM and just do a Multishot.


 Yea I just have multi shot higher in the list with a mod for the left ctrl key. Works without the pause and all I have to do is hit one key.

----------


## dude2099

Awesome bot, Holy priest and Prot/Ret Paladin profiles are great, just did some LFR with my ilvl 375 pally and smashed the dps charts.

----------


## mohoji

Gonna try this for my holy priest soon, also worked great with my frost dk in LFR  :Big Grin:

----------


## larrybyrdy

Resto ONYA_resto crashes WoW on Warmaster Blackhorn. Other than THAT fight, it seems to work flawlessly and is my preferred Resto PvE profile.

Edit: Crashes on the back of Deathwing as well. Not sure why. Anyone have a way to fix these crashes?

----------


## Gabbz

> Resto ONYA_resto crashes WoW on Warmaster Blackhorn. Other than THAT fight, it seems to work flawlessly and is my preferred Resto PvE profile.
> 
> Edit: Crashes on the back of Deathwing as well. Not sure why. Anyone have a way to fix these crashes?


Perhaps due to moving function does not work in those boss fights? He is looking at positioning for chain heal and i dont think it is working in those fights.

----------


## aylak

one of you could edit the profile, the clicks of feral Ravage when the second T13 set bonus procs please ??

----------


## Fireflyer

> sounds like lag issue. set the delay to 500 and try it. or its applying dp to your thrown weapon.


Hi, it's me ... again ^^

So of course I have the tried different options of the delay.
The success is that he still twice applying to poison any weapon.
It's almost like he does not verify if the poison was applied to the weapon.

I'm still trying ...

----------


## darkayo

What is best spec for Warlock plz, using Pqrotation ? I'm using Demonology, and dps isn't good.

----------


## crystal_tech

> What is best spec for Warlock plz, using Pqrotation ? I'm using Demonology, and dps isn't good.


whats your gear looking like? are you geming/chanting right? Check out mr robot and start there. askmrrobot.com if everything checks out fine let me know and i'll see if theres more tuning that needs done for the lock profile.

---------- Post added at 02:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:39 PM ----------




> Hi, it's me ... again ^^
> 
> So of course I have the tried different options of the delay.
> The success is that he still twice applying to poison any weapon.
> It's almost like he does not verify if the poison was applied to the weapon.
> 
> I'm still trying ...


are you using the english client or another client? just wondering.

----------


## passionford

> What is best spec for Warlock plz, using Pqrotation ? I'm using Demonology, and dps isn't good.


To be honest im finding it the same, Affliction pqr is easily beating the demo spec by 5-6kdps

Crystal is it at all possible you could make the warlock rotation include the t13 4 set bonus? ive tried adding it manually but im just so bad with this sort of thing it doesnt want to work, (i opened rotation editor and moved souldburn and soul fire from the left coloumn to the right coloumn is that what your meant to do to add it into the rotation?)

Basicly the t13 4 set is when you use soulburn you get 10% extra SP and then using soul fire refunds the shard back so its win win  :Smile: 

Thanks
M

----------


## crystal_tech

> To be honest im finding it the same, Affliction pqr is easily beating the demo spec by 5-6kdps
> 
> Crystal is it at all possible you could make the warlock rotation include the t13 4 set bonus? ive tried adding it manually but im just so bad with this sort of thing it doesnt want to work, (i opened rotation editor and moved souldburn and soul fire from the left coloumn to the right coloumn is that what your meant to do to add it into the rotation?)
> 
> Basicly the t13 4 set is when you use soulburn you get 10% extra SP and then using soul fire refunds the shard back so its win win 
> 
> Thanks
> M


t13 bonus should be in the code. it checks what gear you have equipped and if you have 4 or more pcs of t13 it would cast soulburn then soulfire.

i'm not sure what the prob is, can you do a video on a dummy in 4pc and without 4 pc and send the link to me. also are you using the english verison of the client.

----------


## darkayo

> whats your gear looking like? are you geming/chanting right? Check out mr robot and start there. askmrrobot.com if everything checks out fine let me know and i'll see if theres more tuning that needs done for the lock profile.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:39 PM ----------


Current gear Pve is ilvl375, askmrrobot.com says i'm good  :Smile:

----------


## crystal_tech

> Dont know if it will work but try without "UnitDebuffID("target", 94009) == nil" just with counting when it will end. So something like:
> 
> 
> ```
> If rendexpire  < 5 then
> return true
> end
> ```
> 
> No idea if it will take cd from another rend. Either if it will and another player will not refresh over 5 sec it will apply ur too but another question is, which one pqr will read for next refresh.


drop the source and use the filter. try UnitDebuffID("target", 94009, "PLAYER")

----------


## jadethread1

Omg thanks alot xelper. You're the best. Sorry for late reply. Been busy.

---------- Post added at 05:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:45 PM ----------

Edit: Tried to run on 3.3.5a 12340. Does it detect enGB or does it have different offsets because it didnt detect it =/

----------


## Xelper

Upload your WoW.exe, jadethread1, and send it to me.

----------


## jadethread1

Sent it  :Smile:

----------


## Eff

Just updated my Resto Druid rotation with a bit of an interim build containing a few fixes/new features as opposed to the dev build I'm testing at the moment with the event-driven framework - which should be ready in the next week and will be acompanied by the first release of the public framework and a few bits of example code to get people started!

Anyways, the list of changes:
Removed the current mouseover target being the only one to recieve heals - target them insteadAdded Combat Res (Rebirth) to the current mouseover target - hence the first changeMost testing and debugging has been done to decursing - as long as you have the spells to decurse added to the Debug array in --- functions --- it should be fineAccounts for incoming heals in the autotarget abilityAdded the Ultraxion boss ability, currently removed from the rotation, but add it after --- functions --- if you wish to use itFew other misc. changes/bug fixes

Unless there's anything I find wrong after the reset this week I think this is the last build that will be released before the new event-based rotation is released.

Download available here: RestoDruid_Ash_Profile.rar or via the PQR-Updater
More patch notes here: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2156781 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

Additionaly: If you're a profile developer and you've taken a look at my first preview of the even driven code, I'd love to hear your thoughts on it as well as any feature requests for the framework release that will make your life easier if you are intersted in using it  :Smile:

----------


## vorn10

Still anybody doing PQR guild?

----------


## Zemnexx

> Still anybody doing PQR guild?


That sounds like a really, really, really, really, really, bad idea. really.

----------


## Meatglue

Message: [string "..."]:131: attempt to index field 'priorityTable' (a nil value)
Time: 12/27/11 18:21:35
Count: 1
Stack: [C]: ?
[string "..."]:131: in function `PQR_ExecuteBot'
[string "..."]:40: in function <[string "..."]:23>

Locals: 

I get that when I first log on paladin.

----------


## bbatotas

Question regarding the shadow priest profile: Is there a way to set it up such that spells are cast after certain ticks of mindflay? 

From what I see, I can only toggle whether it interrupts channeling or not. When it toggle to interrupt channeling, you lose out on mindflay ticks because it could cut off the cast just before one occurs. It would be a dps increase if we could, for example, refresh VT just as the first or second mindflay tick occurs, and lose far less dps than interrupting it in the middle of the cast or letting it finish the cast and losing out on a tick.

----------


## Xelper

@jadethread: Your PM box is full, I can't reply. However if it is not working in 3.3.5a for you it is likely something simple. I had it working the other day, so I should have an answer for you tonight or tomorrow.

----------


## GRB

> Just updated my Resto Druid rotation with a bit of an interim build containing a few fixes/new features as opposed to the dev build I'm testing at the moment with the event-driven framework - which should be ready in the next week and will be acompanied by the first release of the public framework and a few bits of example code to get people started!
> 
> Anyways, the list of changes:
> Removed the current mouseover target being the only one to recieve heals - target them insteadAdded Combat Res (Rebirth) to the current mouseover target - hence the first changeMost testing and debugging has been done to decursing - as long as you have the spells to decurse added to the Debug array in --- functions --- it should be fineAccounts for incoming heals in the autotarget abilityAdded the Ultraxion boss ability, currently removed from the rotation, but add it after --- functions --- if you wish to use itFew other misc. changes/bug fixes
> 
> Unless there's anything I find wrong after the reset this week I think this is the last build that will be released before the new event-based rotation is released.
> 
> Download available here: RestoDruid_Ash_Profile.rar or via the PQR-Updater
> More patch notes here: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2156781 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)
> ...


Just somethings you can still improve:

```
- on ur mark of the wild buff, implement also a check for kings, otherwise if theres a pala casting kings all the time, the rotation will always try to overwrite kings with motw.
- Since you use "Member" in your auto target ability, use a check for the wild grow ability. Something around "if member > 4 then" so this will maximize the output heal from WG. Otherwise its a waste of mana
- Also set on your --functions-- the new pqr command "PQR_ResetMovementTime = 0.5" and get rid of the "PQR_IsMoving(1)" and use "PQR_IsMoving()". 0.5 works like a charm!
```

Thats all i could see for the time i tested it.
Thanks for all your effort on this amazing profile.

----------


## Xelper

@jadethread: Redownload the PQR111.zip in the main post, I reuploaded it with updated offsets. I had the incorrect WoWVersionOffset. It should have been:


```
<WoWVersionOffset>0x8AD851</WoWVersionOffset>
```

----------


## jadethread1

Thanks for all your hard work ^_^ it works now. Good luck m8.

----------


## expunge

> Question regarding the shadow priest profile: Is there a way to set it up such that spells are cast after certain ticks of mindflay? 
> 
> From what I see, I can only toggle whether it interrupts channeling or not. When it toggle to interrupt channeling, you lose out on mindflay ticks because it could cut off the cast just before one occurs. It would be a dps increase if we could, for example, refresh VT just as the first or second mindflay tick occurs, and lose far less dps than interrupting it in the middle of the cast or letting it finish the cast and losing out on a tick.


You are losing dps if you let that last tick of mindflay go and are not refreshing vt before it falls off.

The only thing I can see that would be better is refreshing when certain procs happen. IE: Velocity, Power infusion, Lightweave.

----------


## crystal_tech

Okay, heres my christmas present for the locks out there. 
I've re-written my code for Demo locks and made a profile just for them.
Notes: its not finished, but works. If your rocking 4pc T13 then hit right Control.
its based off of EJ single target.

grab it here: chromiumcomputers.com

----------


## Eff

> Just somethings you can still improve:
> 
> ```
> - on ur mark of the wild buff, implement also a check for kings, otherwise if theres a pala casting kings all the time, the rotation will always try to overwrite kings with motw.
> - Since you use "Member" in your auto target ability, use a check for the wild grow ability. Something around "if member > 4 then" so this will maximize the output heal from WG. Otherwise its a waste of mana
> - Also set on your --functions-- the new pqr command "PQR_ResetMovementTime = 0.5" and get rid of the "PQR_IsMoving(1)" and use "PQR_IsMoving()". 0.5 works like a charm!
> ```


I've made a few changes based on your ideas -

Added the Wildgrowth check for 3 or more group members
Updated the PQR_IsMoving stuff, and added the variable to the config
Added a check for Kings AND Might in MotW - If you have kings and might, ignore it, just kings still buff

I'll do a little more testing in LFR later and get it uploaded once I figure out any last minute bugs.

And thank you very much for the kind words  :Smile:

----------


## GRB

MotW = Kings

BOM is not needed to check since it dont take motw away from you, they stack couse its diferent stats they gave.

I had this problem also on my mage with "Arcane Brilliance" and "Dalaran Brilliance", they give same stats, but since buffid is diferent, everytime the other mage buffed the dalaran pqr just buffed arcane, it was a buff fight till i changed the code.

----------


## Eff

The reason I do the check like that is because if you have one Paladin in the group you should have MotW and Might, if you have both Might AND Kings then MotW is redunant and not worth casting.

----------


## baphomet58

dont understnad what happened. it was working fine yesterday, but now when i inject, i can't alt anything. it doesnt work.

----------


## Leetjerk

Having a bit of trouble with this code (for obliterate).



```
if GetSpellCooldown(45529) >= 3 or GetSpellCooldown(45529) <= 27  then
	return false
end
```

This version does nothing. i.e rotation is unchanged if it's removed.




```
if GetSpellCooldown(45529) <= 3 or GetSpellCooldown(45529) >= 27  then
	return true
end
```

This version(logically the same thing), spams obliterate whenever it can blowing unholy runes whenever they're up.

What I want it to do is to use obliterate when and only when blood tap is up (give or take 3 seconds either side), and game them when it's not for Runic Empowerment procs..

----------


## pepe2c

im afraid i became adicted to PQR =(

----------


## Meatglue

GRB you got a working pvp/arena feral druid profile? I tried using one from the ralphiuss SVN but does not work in PQR 1.1.1.

Fixed.

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

hi, could someone help me with a code to Feign Death when eg; warlock casting fear or priest casting MC. and one that will Disengage if target enemy ~3yrds away. i tried the following but its only ever worked for me once.



```
if CheckInteractDistance("target", 3) == 1 and canattack then
  return true
end
```

id much appreciate it. ive been working on a high rated hunter pvp arena profile, id be glad to post the rotation once i get these last few codes sorted. thnx heaps xD

currently 2475 3v3 using it.

----------


## drewdenman

Is there a Disc PvE rotation out there?

----------


## darkayo

> Okay, heres my christmas present for the locks out there. 
> I've re-written my code for Demo locks and made a profile just for them.
> Notes: its not finished, but works. If your rocking 4pc T13 then hit right Control.
> its based off of EJ single target.
> 
> grab it here: chromiumcomputers.com


Yay ! Going to test it nowwwww! Thx !

----------


## damo1981

> Okay, heres my christmas present for the locks out there. 
> I've re-written my code for Demo locks and made a profile just for them.
> Notes: its not finished, but works. If your rocking 4pc T13 then hit right Control.
> its based off of EJ single target.
> 
> grab it here: chromiumcomputers.com


first of awesome work on the profile. the only issue im having is once it starts spamming soulfire under 25-20% it lets all the others dots drop off. is this intended?

Keep up the awesome work guys.

_Ill second the request for a working Feral pvp rotation. also a Feral dps taking all the new tier etc in account would be awesome_

Thx All.

----------


## biorpg

After quite a bit of research and testing, I have concluded that A: Arms is currently better than Fury, at least when you own a single Gurthalak. and B: Stance dancing does actually offer a 3%-4% increase in DPS over simply staying in Battle Stance; it's a bitch to do though, but I've set up a profile to do it for me :Wink: 

First of all, here's the profile - I am still using Xeron's excellent warrior profile as a base: http://www.filedropper.com/modedxeronarms
This profile is best used with this spec: http://www.wowhead.com/talent#LGMccRMRurkcrZh:McmRrZz0
Using this profile, in it's current state, I did 38k on Ultraxion in LFR. There is still one improvement I can think of that I wish to add to the profile. Here's a quick rundown of what I wish to accomplish, copied from an Arms warrior guide:


```
Your  Overpower ability is normally only usable after one of your attacks is dodged. Fortunately, thanks to  Taste for Blood, each time your  Rend deals damage, your Overpower is enabled. Note that this effect cannot occur more often than once every 5 seconds (despite the fact that Rend deals damage more often than that). Also note that each Taste for Blood proc only enables a single use of Overpower.

Therefore, when you use  Overpower, the effect is consumed. The effect also fades after 9 seconds, even if you do not use  Overpower.

Essentially, this means that if you do not use Overpower within 5 seconds of a Taste for Blood proc, you are going to waste procs of this effect. Within the 5 second window, however, it makes very little difference when you use your Overpower.

In regards to using  Taste for Blood procs, it is ideal to delay using  Overpower until the end of the window (so, within 5 seconds of the proc), so that you can switch to  Battle Stance and use two Overpowers in quick succession, after which you can spend 9 or so seconds in  Berserker Stance.
```

I was able to get it to switch to battle stance with 5 seconds remaining on the Taste for Blood buff, but I can't quite figure out how to make it then use overpower, and then immediately use it again a second later when it will proc again before switching back to berserker stance. Given that stance changes are on a separate GCD than all other abilities, it may not end up being a noticeable increase in DPS to do it this way rather than the way it's currently set up to do, which is to go battle stance on every taste for blood proc - overpower once - and go back to zerker... but if anyone could come up with a working code to replicate the behavior explained above, I would appreciate it.

----------


## imdasandman

maybe setup a button modifier i.e. press left control to toggle zerker stance than do your zerker stance rotation. press again to go back to battle stance.
you can even use a hold key down fuction instead of a press.

examples of this are for the button press I believe the fire/arcane mage proflie(press right ctrl) to toggle single target/aoe mode

----------


## Jamsx1

> After quite a bit of research and testing, I have concluded that A: Arms is currently better than Fury, at least when you own a single Gurthalak. and B: Stance dancing does actually offer a 3%-4% increase in DPS over simply staying in Battle Stance; it's a bitch to do though, but I've set up a profile to do it for me
> 
> First of all, here's the profile - I am still using Xeron's excellent warrior profile as a base: http://www.filedropper.com/modedxeronarms
> This profile is best used with this spec: Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft
> Using this profile, in it's current state, I did 38k on Ultraxion in LFR. There is still one improvement I can think of that I wish to add to the profile. Here's a quick rundown of what I wish to accomplish, copied from an Arms warrior guide:
> 
> 
> ```
> Your  Overpower ability is normally only usable after one of your attacks is dodged. Fortunately, thanks to  Taste for Blood, each time your  Rend deals damage, your Overpower is enabled. Note that this effect cannot occur more often than once every 5 seconds (despite the fact that Rend deals damage more often than that). Also note that each Taste for Blood proc only enables a single use of Overpower.
> ...


Just used this profile in lfr , had another arms warrior in the raid and it never applied rend at all for me, but it did when there was no other arms warrior in the group. I guess it wont apply if a prot warrior has rend up but can't say for sure.

----------


## crystal_tech

> first of awesome work on the profile. the only issue im having is once it starts spamming soulfire under 25-20% it lets all the others dots drop off. is this intended?
> 
> Keep up the awesome work guys.
> 
> _Ill second the request for a working Feral pvp rotation. also a Feral dps taking all the new tier etc in account would be awesome_
> 
> Thx All.


nope not intended. workin on a fix

----------


## Bossqwerty

> After quite a bit of research and testing, I have concluded that A: Arms is currently better than Fury, at least when you own a single Gurthalak. and B: Stance dancing does actually offer a 3%-4% increase in DPS over simply staying in Battle Stance; it's a bitch to do though, but I've set up a profile to do it for me
> 
> First of all, here's the profile - I am still using Xeron's excellent warrior profile as a base: http://www.filedropper.com/modedxeronarms
> This profile is best used with this spec: Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft
> Using this profile, in it's current state, I did 38k on Ultraxion in LFR. There is still one improvement I can think of that I wish to add to the profile. Here's a quick rundown of what I wish to accomplish, copied from an Arms warrior guide:
> 
> 
> ```
> Your  Overpower ability is normally only usable after one of your attacks is dodged. Fortunately, thanks to  Taste for Blood, each time your  Rend deals damage, your Overpower is enabled. Note that this effect cannot occur more often than once every 5 seconds (despite the fact that Rend deals damage more often than that). Also note that each Taste for Blood proc only enables a single use of Overpower.
> ...


Lucky for you I have already made and perfected a stance dance arms warrior profile! I posted it a bunch of pages back but since it's not in the OP it's hard to find. I can confirm that arms is better by quite a bit actually. I top the charts no matter where I am and I'm still in mostly 378s and constantly have people asking me for tips / how I do so much dps in LFR and dungeons. Here is the latest version:

BossProfilesv4.rar

This is made assuming 2 piece t12 and t13, so change inner rage (activates and uses heroic strike assuming it costs 10 less rage) and battle shout accordingly.

----------


## dklcfr

Has anyone successfully tanked with Bubbas blood dk profile? thinking about starting a tank spec (mostly for 5 mans, faster queues and all) and wondering if this willl get me where i need to be.

----------


## passionford

> t13 bonus should be in the code. it checks what gear you have equipped and if you have 4 or more pcs of t13 it would cast soulburn then soulfire.
> 
> i'm not sure what the prob is, can you do a video on a dummy in 4pc and without 4 pc and send the link to me. also are you using the english verison of the client.


Sorry for the late reply mate, your right about the t13 me being a spazmo i didnt have the gloves equiped was using equip manager and must of missed it :P 

All working now i have them equiped thanks man  :Smile:

----------


## drewdenman

> Two questions:
> 
> First, Sheuron I made a disc PVE profile based on your holy pve profile. With your permission i'd like to release it to the public.
> 
> Second: Is there a way to check if a certain amount of people are in range before casting the spell?
> 
> Sort of like 
> 
> ```
> ...


Any word on this? I would love a Disc PvE profile.

----------


## darkayo

@crystal_tech : the new warlock profil doesn't work for me. It doesn't cast anything. When i switch on the old profil, no problem.
Any idea ? Someone else tryed it ?

----------


## smrdlja

Im using xrnP_WARRIOR_Abilities.xml for tanking on ma warrior but I have one question. What part of code I should remove so that it doesn't stop doing rotation when other tank taunts?

Other question is, how to make profile change stance if it notice that its not in right stance?

----------


## Xelper

> Im using xrnP_WARRIOR_Abilities.xml for tanking on ma warrior but I have one question. What part of code I should remove so that it doesn't stop doing rotation when other tank taunts?
> 
> Other question is, how to make profile change stance if it notice that its not in right stance?


I believe if you remove this line:


```
or (UnitGroupRolesAssigned("targettarget") == "TANK" and UnitIsUnit("player","targettarget") == nil and modkeystate == nil)
```

From the --- offensive spells--- ability it will still do the rotation even if another tank taunts.

---------- Post added at 12:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 PM ----------




> Lucky for you I have already made and perfected a stance dance arms warrior profile! I posted it a bunch of pages back but since it's not in the OP it's hard to find. I can confirm that arms is better by quite a bit actually. I top the charts no matter where I am and I'm still in mostly 378s and constantly have people asking me for tips / how I do so much dps in LFR and dungeons. Here is the latest version:
> 
> BossProfilesv4.rar
> 
> This is made assuming 2 piece t12 and t13, so change inner rage (activates and uses heroic strike assuming it costs 10 less rage) and battle shout accordingly.


I removed all of the profiles from the OP and moved to the PQRotation wikia, the links to the rotation pages are in the OP.  :Smile:  I actually included your v3 I believe in v1.1.1... I will update it to v4 shortly.

----------


## Muhammad.R1

Does anyone have a latest updated combat rogue rotation profile?

The current one XMC or whatever it is , its like delaying the use of SS and SnD , like it waits till 60 energy then only uses it... a major dps loss , i tried to go to the ability editor but i can't find anything wrong.

So if someone could update the profile or give a link to it  :Big Grin: 
i'd really appreciate it !

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## paveley

> Has anyone successfully tanked with Bubbas blood dk profile? thinking about starting a tank spec (mostly for 5 mans, faster queues and all) and wondering if this willl get me where i need to be.


Yes i tanked with it, it holds agro just fine.....but as i have very little knowladge about DK tanking i can't realy say if it can be better. I might add i use dps gear and thus do very high threat cuz of that....best if you try it out yourself mate.

----------


## Kinky

@bbatotas: I've been looking into this actually. I'm hoping to get a fix for that in the next version of my Shadow profile. Still working on a few things before I release it. Being busy with Dragon Soul Heroic doesn't help much either together with christmas! (6/ :Cool:

----------


## saga3180

Question to 
Xelper and crytaltech

Why do the destro rotations stop 10% before it kills a mob or boss?

----------


## Meatglue

Looking to setup a better way of using the /use trinket ability for pvp by using only when I have the buff from Ruthless Gladiator's Insignia of Victory. I could not find a spell id or name of the buff it gives when it procs. I just think it would be better to use Ruthless Gladiator's Badge of Victory when that is up. I know it is actually best to use it situationaly but I think it would help with some burst dps. 



```
local _,cd,havecd = GetInventoryItemCooldown("player",13)

if cd == 0 and havecd == 1  
and UnitChannelInfo("player") == nil 
then 
  UseInventoryItem(13) 
  return true
end
```

----------


## Subcore

Anyone has good rotation for combat rogue, the standard one uses evis after 1 combo point and snd after 1 combo point, no killing spree, etc, or I'm doing something wrong ?
It does 15k dps, while I do 25k dps on my rogue. On wiki there are only assasin specs.

----------


## Techz

> Anyone has good rotation for combat rogue, the standard one uses evis after 1 combo point and snd after 1 combo point, no killing spree, etc, or I'm doing something wrong ?
> It does 15k dps, while I do 25k dps on my rogue. On wiki there are only assasin specs.



Yes i have the same problem with mine there is an svn with some on here is the link pqr-svn-profiles - Revision 19: / not sure if its still getting update?

I would love to see combat rogue and fire mage get some loving :-)

----------


## damo1981

> Anyone has good rotation for combat rogue, the standard one uses evis after 1 combo point and snd after 1 combo point, no killing spree, etc, or I'm doing something wrong ?
> It does 15k dps, while I do 25k dps on my rogue. On wiki there are only assasin specs.


Yeah the problem i noticed with sheurons Combat Profile is sometimes it spams sinster strike when it can and sometimes it waits to pool 100% energy. then starts spamming.

----------


## moochild

Anyone have code or know of a good starting point to check for the ICD of a talent?
Basically looking to refine some of the disc profiles for lazy lfr smite healing. I have it down pretty solid, but I can't figure out how to track rapture so PW:S isn't a huge mana drain.

----------


## Xelper

I do not believe there is a way to check the ICD of a talent, or trinket, etc. The only thing you could do is use an event handler to detect procs and set a global variable with the time it procd or the time it will be off ICD. 

Look at Dragonfire's ret profile for a way to use events inside of PQR.

----------


## Meatglue

> I do not believe there is a way to check the ICD of a talent, or trinket, etc. The only thing you could do is use an event handler to detect procs and set a global variable with the time it procd or the time it will be off ICD. 
> 
> Look at Dragonfire's ret profile for a way to use events inside of PQR.


Go go, someone take his advice for me and geek it up for me.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Xelper

> Go go, someone take his advice for me and geek it up for me.



There are a million rotations out there, do it yourself!

----------


## Meatglue

Back on vent! Oh wait you broke your headset, how sad.

----------


## Xelper

I got a new headset today. http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-PC-360-Headset-Gaming/dp/B003DA4D2U

Best headset ever. I'll probably have an extra one when they send me my old one back that their repairing/replacing under warranty.

----------


## Meatglue

Now post that picture of your banana headset holder.

----------


## TiefBlau

> Looking to setup a better way of using the /use trinket ability for pvp by using only when I have the buff from Ruthless Gladiator's Insignia of Victory. I could not find a spell id or name of the buff it gives when it procs. I just think it would be better to use Ruthless Gladiator's Badge of Victory when that is up. I know it is actually best to use it situationaly but I think it would help with some burst dps. 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local _,cd,havecd = GetInventoryItemCooldown("player",13)
> 
> if cd == 0 and havecd == 1  
> and UnitChannelInfo("player") == nil 
> ...


Make sure to check the remaining time of the Insignia proc buff, as it's not worth hitting the Badge if it only has a few seconds remaining. 

I have it set up on my warrior to trigger Deadly Calm if I have the Insignia proc buff > 10 seconds, then Deadly Calm + Insignia proc triggers my Badge of Victory trinket so it all stacks for good burst. You could set up a spell aura addon or something to notify you when you get this so you know to start training someone, I leave Recklessness off my rotation so I can judge when to hit it if it looks like I can take someone down. I think it's better to use it this way than situationally.

You can find the name of the buffs by clicking on the green secondary item text on wowhead, it links to the associated buff.

----------


## Meatglue

I will probably just stick using it manually until someone perfects it. As you can see im a lazy leecher. ;P

----------


## lostwalker

I'm 4pcT13.. but the profile isn't working for me, when i tried it on the target dummy. I have the latest PQR and the old lock profiles work fine. I tried it with T13 enabled and disabled. I will try it in DS tonight, if it doesn't work Ill just use the old profile. =(

Thanks for all the hard work




> Okay, heres my christmas present for the locks out there. 
> I've re-written my code for Demo locks and made a profile just for them.
> Notes: its not finished, but works. If your rocking 4pc T13 then hit right Control.
> its based off of EJ single target.
> 
> grab it here: chromiumcomputers.com




---------- Post added at 09:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 PM ----------

Update I removed T13 from the rotation, and it works fine. but note I have my 4pc set





> I'm 4pcT13.. but the profile isn't working for me, when i tried it on the target dummy. I have the latest PQR and the old lock profiles work fine. I tried it with T13 enabled and disabled. I will try it in DS tonight, if it doesn't work Ill just use the old profile. =(
> 
> Thanks for all the hard work

----------


## nebmyers

Any decent unholy spec rotation for 4.3?

----------


## imdasandman

> Any decent unholy spec rotation for 4.3?


you have to drop dnd manually with the bubba one... I have no idea how to code dnd as it is a 2 click operation

----------


## Kinky

I've been trying to look into how to detect or at least "split" up Mind Flay into each induvidual ticks.
I've tried looking at the source of Quartz and other similar addons as to how they break it down into each induvidual tick but it didn't really help much.

For those of you out there who know LUA quite a bit better than what I do, wouldn't it essentially become something like the code bellow, as you offset the current latency at the same time;



```
local CurTime = GetTime() * 1000.0
local _,_,_,_,startTime,endTime = UnitChannelInfo("PLAYER")
local TickInterval = (endTime - startTime + CurTime) / 3
```

For example, say I have so much haste that Mind Flay channels through at 2.23 seconds, having a latency on 56 and knowing Mind Flay gives off 3 ticks, the math should look like something like this;
2.23 + 0.056 = 2.286 / 3 = 0.762

Essentially, it should tick around every 0.762 seconds under those circumstances.

Now, to actually apply this in PQR, I'm at a loss. I can't really seem to wrap my head around how I could manage to determine how many ticks have passed, and/or how many ticks are left as latency and haste values change depending a lot of things.
----------------------
Or would it be better to maybe directly use it as this;


```
local _,_,_,_,_,endTime = UnitChannelInfo("player")
local TickInterval = (endTime/1000 - GetTime()) / 3
```

That's if my assumptions are right. Any help would be appreciated tho. :P

----------


## TiefBlau

Just a question to the PQR community: *What classes do you think can benefit most from PQR?*

I'm mainly interested in the advantage it gives in PVP, but PVE feedback is useful too. When class balancing I'd imagine blizzard takes into account human testers rather than optimum ability assuming a perfect rotation.

I've been testing a bunch of classes and these are a few of my thoughts.

Casters: A slight disadvantage over melee. The new PQR_ResetMovementTime makes casters able to cast non-instant spells quicker when stopping. This still has the problem of the user not knowing if an instant is currently higher priority however, for example, let's say I'm a frost mage and stop running expecting my rotation to switch to Frostbolt to slow the opponent, but there's actually a higher priority instant cast that fires instead. I could have kept running/kiting had I known this.Healers: Being able to heal in a calculated and mana efficient manner is extremely useful.Dispels: Any dispel/spellsteal class is in a very good position. Not only can you dispel with incredible reaction time, but it's not humanly possible to monitor buffs/debuffs on 10 people at once in arenas. Once I work out how to cycle arena opponents checking for dispellable buffs in a decent manner this should be all the more so.Melee/Hunters: Perhaps Ret paladin aside, melee classes don't have to worry about stopping to cast, and thus don't have to gamble with what PQR might be doing next.

And some tips:

Create multiple rotations! I get around the caster issues with a button-tap rotation switch, to make sure I get that frostbolt slow off I need.Customise your rotation based on the target's class. For example, Demoralising Shout on rogues/warriors/hunters/DKs, save stuns for when the target is casting if they are a priest/warlock/mage.Take your focus target into account with any aoe abilities, to make sure you don't break CC in arenas. If I Polymorph the focus, and my focus is within interact range then my Frost Nova becomes disabled etc.Always have a pause button for your rotation so you can use your own abilities, PQR can't work out what your teammates are saying on vent.Pause and /stopattack for CCs on your target, so PQR doesn't automatically break them.

With a cleverly designed rotation, anyone can go from bad to glad in arena.

----------


## nebmyers

> you have to drop dnd manually with the bubba one... I have no idea how to code dnd as it is a 2 click operation


can't code mouse over?

----------


## imdasandman

> can't code mouse over?


i would rather it just drop it on the boss/mob without a mouseover... I know it is possible in HB but have no idea if it is possible with pqr

----------


## darkayo

> Update I removed T13 from the rotation, and it works fine. but note I have my 4pc set


Could you explain how to do this, or upload the modified profil ?
Thanks !

----------


## Testy9

Wow, this PQRotation tool is truly amazing! I'm using the Holy Paladin PVE No Mouseover profile and so far it's working nicely! I got to Madness of DW (10man) with it. Almost no wipes. I mean, the profile actually targets and heals a target instantly! And the reactions are even faster than the UPaCCBT Holy Paladin CC from HB. I didn't do anything apart from manually casting Holy Radiance and AM. The only downside is that the UPaCCBT is more configurable (uses more spells) but that's okay since I'm hoping the PQR profile will get updated and added with more stuff in the future. 

Besides, I only have a few issues with the PQR profile and some questions:

1) The profile is no mouseover enabled, yes, but it sometimes doesn't heal myself. I even no targetted anybody or targetted the boss instead, it still doesn't heal myself. Only sometimes, though. Bug? Intended?

2) The Holy Radiance spell isn't good. Sometimes, it uses Holy Radiance on people that are even far away from each other (like 10 yards away). Lag?
Also, sometimes when everybody got to <40% (especially the tanks), the profile PQR uses Holy Radiance on them. Not good! Because people will then die. I guess PQR needs more checks for HR if we want the PQR to use it.

3) I'm wondering why didn't the profile include the Lay On Hands spell? Hmm.

4) Is it possible to implement something that lets PQR know what targets are tanks? Focustarget? So then maybe we can implement additional spells for the special targets (tanks) - (spells such as the Hand of Sacrifice, Protection, etc.)

Also, from my experience, while this PQR profile is faster than the UPaCCBT CC but the HPS difference from these two is not that much - both are quite similar. Hmm, I need to figure out what can be improved and what rotations should be changed.

Good job, Xelper and whoever else that created the Holy Paladin profile! ^^

----------


## Blehbot

Xelper how far out of the scope would a function that moves the mouse to your current target location be? Could it even be done? It would be helpful on a few profiles for hunter traps death knight DnD drops and I am sure there are others mage fire?

----------


## woppo

2) The Holy Radiance spell isn't good. Sometimes, it uses Holy Radiance on people that are even far away from each other (like 10 yards away). Lag?
Also, sometimes when everybody got to <40% (especially the tanks), the profile PQR uses Holy Radiance on them. Not good! Because people will then die. I guess PQR needs more checks for HR if we want the PQR to use it.

Think we all have this problem best way i have found is make another copy of the rotation an take holy radiance out so you can swap to if needed

---------- Post added at 07:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:43 AM ----------

what i would really like is to knwo how to make pally holy pvp able to cleanse more things tryed entering my own it didnt seem to change anything can anybody help with this ?

----------


## Lofty

> Wow, this PQRotation tool is truly amazing! I'm using the Holy Paladin PVE No Mouseover profile and so far it's working nicely! I got to Madness of DW (10man) with it. Almost no wipes. I mean, the profile actually targets and heals a target instantly! And the reactions are even faster than the UPaCCBT Holy Paladin CC from HB. I didn't do anything apart from manually casting Holy Radiance and AM. The only downside is that the UPaCCBT is more configurable (uses more spells) but that's okay since I'm hoping the PQR profile will get updated and added with more stuff in the future. 
> 
> Besides, I only have a few issues with the PQR profile and some questions:
> 
> 1) The profile is no mouseover enabled, yes, but it sometimes doesn't heal myself. I even no targetted anybody or targetted the boss instead, it still doesn't heal myself. Only sometimes, though. Bug? Intended?
> 
> 2) The Holy Radiance spell isn't good. Sometimes, it uses Holy Radiance on people that are even far away from each other (like 10 yards away). Lag?
> Also, sometimes when everybody got to <40% (especially the tanks), the profile PQR uses Holy Radiance on them. Not good! Because people will then die. I guess PQR needs more checks for HR if we want the PQR to use it.
> 
> ...



I am too a user of the PQRotation Hpala and the UPaCCBT. For the PQR rotation the things that need to be fixed.

Lay on Hands needs to be added.

Light of dawn needs to be added.

HR needs to be changed so if say 3-4 people are ABOVE 40% but below 60% then it gets used.


Also a few of the current healing spells needs there health % adjusted (As soon as you start getting decent gear and high haste, this profile rapes your mana)

I did start making changes to see if i could fix the above, but been busy with the holiday season. Im not sure if bubba is still working on the HPala profile, but i will start it up again and see if i can make it better incase he does not add an update.

----------


## Tyron1989

Hi all,

nice work on all the profiles and work that goes into this !

I was wondering if it's possible to set lifebloom for the restro druid profile to go on the person with the most HP or focused or can it be set to do it on the play with the most health + person withe defence stance / blood pressance / RD (for pallys) / bear form? (something like that)


also i want it to use swift mend more, almost on CD. it seems to rarely use it so i lose allot of HPS in raids =[

is this possible if so can someone todo?

----------


## Deva

For the Holy Radiance ability in buba's holy paladin profile, simply go in and add this just before the "then" in the "if" statement:



```
and PQR_CustomTargetHP > 60
```

I set it to 60 for now, but might tweak it to be a bit later.

I tried adding in Light of Dawn but it hasn't worked yet, need to do more testing (and preferably, find out a way to get some working proximity code).

----------


## Lofty

> For the Holy Radiance ability in buba's holy paladin profile, simply go in and add this just before the "then" in the "if" statement:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> and PQR_CustomTargetHP > 60
> ```
> 
> I set it to 60 for now, but might tweak it to be a bit later.
> ...


Good stuff, cheers for that.

And yeah i have been having problems with LoD too.

I may just add it in like HR but on higher HP targets (A filler before HR gets used) and make sure im always in a decent position intill i can find away to check if targets are in LoD range

----------


## imdasandman

> Xelper how far out of the scope would a function that moves the mouse to your current target location be? Could it even be done? It would be helpful on a few profiles for hunter traps death knight DnD drops and I am sure there are others mage fire?


This....
The spells that have the click>mouseover where you want ability placed>click again to set it.
Spell that I know of and I am sure there is more:

Death and decay
Rain of fire
Summon infernal
Trap launcher
The Mage circle of ice and fire ape spell.
Druids mushrooms
Rogues distraction
All I can think of that uses the click>mouseover>set


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk

----------


## woppo

can anybody help am on the pvp holy pally setup trying to add loh, health stone and rebuke. I copyed health stone from bubba's dk one does nothing tho

----------


## Lofty

> can anybody help am on the pvp holy pally setup trying to add loh, health stone and rebuke. I copyed health stone from bubba's dk one does nothing tho


For Lay on Hands. Give this a try (Not been able to test)



```
  -- Cast LoH if a players HP drops to 7% --
  <Ability>
    <Name>Lay on Hands</Name>
    <Default>false</Default>
    <SpellID>633</SpellID>
    <Actions></Actions>
    <Lua>

      if PQR_CustomTargetHP &amp;lt; 7 then
        return true
      end

    </Lua>
    <RecastDelay>100</RecastDelay>
    <Target>Custom</Target>
    <CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel>
  </Ability>
```

For Healthstone. You could try this too.



```
  -- Use Healthstone if im at 20% HP --
  <Ability>
    <Name>Heathstone</Name>
    <Default>false</Default>
    <SpellID></SpellID>
    <Actions>/use Healthstone</Actions>
    <Lua>

      local myHealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

      if myHealth &amp;lt; 20 then
        return true
      end

    </Lua>
    <RecastDelay>100</RecastDelay>
    <Target>Custom</Target>
    <CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel>
  </Ability>
```

Im sure there is a better way of doing it. But not able to test anything ATM

----------


## Seixalito

Message: [string "..."] line 131:
attempt to index field 'priorityTable' (a nil value)
Debug:
(tail call): ?
[C]: ?
[string "..."]:131: PQR_ExecuteBot()
[string "..."]:40:
[string "..."]:23

Got this when i try to use it on WoW 3.3.5, using xelpel ret paladin profile. Anyone can help me?

----------


## Xelper

My profile will not work on 3.3.5. I simply provided the offsets so that people who really wanted to could create their own profiles.

----------


## Seixalito

TY. I am new at this. i will search and try to find how to find spellid and will glady start doing some 3.3.5 profile for paladin and warlock.  :Smile: 

PS. Found addon to help me in that. Hope i can make some profiles to share with you.

Thank you all for all the help

----------


## Tyron1989

Hi Guys,

here is part of Ash's druid healing profile for lifebloom:




> local CastOn = "focus"
> local Name,_,_,Stacks,_,_,Duration = UnitBuffID(CastOn, 33763)
> 
> -- Set target to heal, defa/focuults to focus, player if none found
> -- Also allows for casting on custom target when in tree of life
> if UnitAura("player", 33891) and
> UnitExists(PQR_CustomTarget) and
> Name ~= nil and
> Stacks == 3 and
> ...


does anyone know what to add so it'll cast on player with: Defence stance(warriors) - Righteus Defence (paladins) - Bear Form (Druid) - Blood Pressance (DK)? 

is this possbile?

----------


## Eff

> does anyone know what to add so it'll cast on player with: Defence stance(warriors) - Righteus Defence (paladins) - Bear Form (Druid) - Blood Pressance (DK)? 
> 
> is this possbile?


It's possible, but it'd be very clunky to do it since you'd need to loop the raid looking for buffs everytime the script is run. I'll show you how to do it if you really must, but I honestly don't know why you'd want to do it that way since even if you just target a mob it'll auto-focus the current tank on it by default otherwise you can set a focus target manually. 

As for the problem you posted a page or so back about Swiftmend not being used, I'm totally aware of that issue and it will be fixed in a release tomorrow once I'm done testing a few other things included in it  :Smile:

----------


## cokx

how can i get this to work ?


```
function CheckMagic(unitid)
  local i = 1
  local buff,_,_,count,bufftype,duration = UnitDebuff(unitid, i)
  while buff do
    if bufftype == "Magic" or bufftype == "Poison" or bufftype == "Disease" then return true end
    i = i + 1;
    buff,_,_,count,bufftype,duration = UnitDebuff(unitid, i)
  end
end


PQR_CustomTarget = "player"
local group = "party"
local members = GetNumPartyMembers()

if GetNumRaidMembers() > 0 then
  group = "raid"
  members = GetNumRaidMembers()
end




for i = 1, members, 1 do
  local member = group..tostring(i)
  if UnitInRange(member) 
  and UnitIsDeadOrGhost(member) == nil 
  and PQR_IsOutOfSight(member) == false
then
    if CheckMagic(member) then PQR_CustomTarget = member end
end
end

local buff = { 49203, 19386, 3355, 44572, 118, 82691,31661,853,20066,10326,605,64044,8122,9484,15487,6789,5782,5484,6358,30283,24259,31117,18498,33395,122,83302,55080}
for i,v in ipairs(buff) do 
if UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget,v) then hbuff = 1 end
end

 if hbuff and CheckMagic(PQR_CustomTarget) and UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget,30108) == nil then return true 
end
```

----------


## imdasandman

> This....
> The spells that have the click>mouseover where you want ability placed>click again to set it.
> Spell that I know of and I am sure there is more:
> 
> Death and decay
> Rain of fire
> Summon infernal
> Trap launcher
> The Mage circle of ice and fire ape spell.
> ...


In HB the code to do this for DnD came from the singular layout. it will drop the dnd on the target location


```
Spell.CastOnGround("Death and Decay", ret => StyxWoW.Me.CurrentTarget.Location
```

StyxWoW.Me is a library that HB calls to for behaviors I am wanting to know how to get PQR to drop a DnD on the target location without using a mouseover if it is possible.

----------


## Meatglue

Can someone help me figure out why these abilities work flawlessly in the Paladin Holy profiles but in the Dragonfire ret event based one they do not? I am not sure if there is a code built in that I do not see for the auras but I would like them to work for this profile as well.

Concentration Aura


```
local Aura = GetShapeshiftForm("player")

if Aura ~= 3 and IsMounted() == nil then
	return true
end
```

Crusader Aura


```
local Aura = GetShapeshiftForm("player")

if Aura ~= 5 and IsMounted() then
	return true
end
```

Of course I would like to add a couple other auras to use but I can do that on my own.

----------


## Lofty

Been playing around with bu_ba_911's Holy paladin profile.

I found it draining mana far too much, and some very important spells where missing.

CHANGELOG v1



```
1) Added in Xelper's Ultraxion's Hour of Twilight / Fading light code
2) Added OHSHIT button (Lay on Hands)
3) Added the use of Healthstone
4) Changed some health percents for healing spells
5) Changed mana regen abilities for better mana usage
6) Added Light of Dawn (Does not check for range, so make sure you are correctly positioned)
7) Fixed Cleanse (I think)
8) Will be much better on mana usage now
```

Download: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11791741/Holy10man.zip

Let me know if you would like to see any changes / anything added.

----------


## sheuron

Profile updates, package includes:
*Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Arcane PvE)
*Priest* (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
*Hunter* (MM PvE)
*Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
*Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
*Death Knight* (Frost PvP)

xeron301211PQRProfiles.zip

- All PvE profiles include code to autoclick extra button on Ultraxion fight
- Some fixes here and there
- Most code was rewritten, maybe new bugs are introduced

All filenames are changed since last release, delete old profiles starting with xrn*.* before copy this ones.

----------


## PureLife

> Been playing around with bu_ba_911's Holy paladin profile.
> 
> I found it draining mana far too much, and some very important spells where missing.
> 
> CHANGELOG v1
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Hi Lofty,

Thanks for the great updates, apparently there are some problems working with all versions of PQR, mainly 1.1 and 1.1.1

It says the xml is not well formatted and doesn't appear in abilities page, I'm still trying to find out what's wrong though, It'll take me some time.

Just thought that I'd highlight you about it first.

Regards  :Big Grin:

----------


## DKVance73

> Profile updates, package includes:
> *Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Arcane PvE)
> *Priest* (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
> *Hunter* (MM PvE)
> *Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
> *Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
> *Death Knight* (Frost PvP)
> 
> xeron301211PQRProfiles.zip
> ...


Hey there Sheuron, good work. Survival seems to be pulling the top DPS these days, any chance you're working on that or a BM spec? I use one already but would love to see your take.

----------


## Lofty

> Hi Lofty,
> 
> Thanks for the great updates, apparently there are some problems working with all versions of PQR, mainly 1.1 and 1.1.1
> 
> It says the xml is not well formatted and doesn't appear in abilities page, I'm still trying to find out what's wrong though, It'll take me some time.
> 
> Just thought that I'd highlight you about it first.
> 
> Regards


Does it say anything else with the error.

Strange tho as i tested it in our raid last night, and the only change before uploading it was done today by spacing out the coding to make it neater/easyer to read/edit.

While changing the formating i probably made a typo somewhere. Ill try and find it now

----------


## PureLife

> Does it say anything else with the error.
> 
> Strange tho as i tested it in our raid last night, and the only change before uploading it was done today by spacing out the coding to make it neater/easyer to read/edit.
> 
> While changing the formating i probably made a typo somewhere. Ill try and find it now



I've found out that the problem in the code lies within the first ability casting Heroic Will, I've removed the whole bunch and it works perfectly. I'm still not sure what is wrong with it... trying to find out more.

I'll stress test the rest of the codes to see how it fares.  :Smile:

----------


## Lofty

> I've found out that the problem in the code lies within the first ability casting Heroic Will, I've removed the whole bunch and it works perfectly. I'm still not sure what is wrong with it... trying to find out more.
> 
> I'll stress test the rest of the codes to see how it fares.


Humm strange. That code was a copy/paste. Ill take a look

----------


## Tyron1989

Hi Ash thanks for getting back to me, maybe your right it is a bad idea but i hate manually focusing in 5mans when i tried a raid last night it didn't auto focus or tank switch

would a simple lifebloom on person with the most HP work better?

----------


## sheuron

@Xelper, when is PQR reset PQR_CustomTarget varialble? found a strange behaviour.

I define two variables at start

PQR_CustomTarget
PQR_CustomTargetHP 

Noticed sometimes the rotation it not healing who should, so i dumped variables to chat

print(PQR_CustomTarget.." - "..PQR_CustomTargetHP)

Then saw sometimes the PQR_CustomTarget is empty.

----------


## travis2861

Hey *sheuron* first of id like to say that you profiles are out of this world, your support for that many classes is insane. But with i be leave the last 4 versions of you profiles, starting with your addition of the disc pvp in the pack combat rogues are experiencing a HUGE DPS loss of roughly 7 to 10k on the raiders dummy dependent upon gear, i wish i could do more then just bring the issue to you attention ive sent you a PM aswell as posted in here once before about this issue there is also one other person that ive seen who has had this isse thank you for you time in reading this and never stop your amazing work! cheers. 


Edit 1. The detail of the issue are in the PM

----------


## sheuron

> Hey there Sheuron, good work. Survival seems to be pulling the top DPS these days, any chance you're working on that or a BM spec? I use one already but would love to see your take.


Siimulationcraft show survival as lowest pve hunter class

----------


## Gabbz

> Hey *sheuron* first of id like to say that you profiles are out of this world, your support for that many classes is insane. But with i be leave the last 4 versions of you profiles, starting with your addition of the disc pvp in the pack combat rogues are experiencing a HUGE DPS loss of roughly 7 to 10k on the raiders dummy dependent upon gear, i wish i could do more then just bring the issue to you attention ive sent you a PM aswell as posted in here once before about this issue there is also one other person that ive seen who has had this isse thank you for you time in reading this and never stop your amazing work! cheers. 
> 
> 
> Edit 1. The detail of the issue are in the PM


Just remove Ambush, Recuperate, Rupture and Shiv from the rotation and you will gain alot of DPS. I dont think they are something a PvE Combat Rogue should do, at least according to the guide i read on manaflask.

---------- Post added at 06:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:50 AM ----------




> Hi Ash thanks for getting back to me, maybe your right it is a bad idea but i hate manually focusing in 5mans when i tried a raid last night it didn't auto focus or tank switch
> 
> would a simple lifebloom on person with the most HP work better?


I would say that defining a MainTank and a OffTank should be done per configuration. You should always have Lifebloom and Rejuv on the tank regardless. Almost all healing profiles are more or less doing a FFA healing strategy. I will extend the excellent work from Ash and getting a more Tank oriented profile.

----------


## Eff

> Hi Ash thanks for getting back to me, maybe your right it is a bad idea but i hate manually focusing in 5mans when i tried a raid last night it didn't auto focus or tank switch
> 
> would a simple lifebloom on person with the most HP work better?


That's strange it should auto-focus the highest threat tank on your current enemy target, that's one part of the rotation I've never had any issues with - unless you disabled it in the functions config?
As for the highest HP target, I just tried that in a 5man and it failed, hard. We had a badly geared tank and a PvP geared Paladin who had more HP than him, wouldn't focus the tank and because of his gear he just died.
If you really want to go ahead with the idea, then inside of the ability "Set Focus" change the following:



```
for i  = 1, GetNumRaidMembers(), 1 do to for i  = 1, GroupMembers, 1 do
```



```
local Member = "raid"..tostring(i) to local Member = GroupType..tostring(i)
```

Those were put in place to stop tank switching in 5mans because you only have one tank, but if you remove the raid checks it'll allow you to auto-focus one if you target a mob he's tanking - the code is untested, but should be enough to do what you need.




> I would say that defining a MainTank and a OffTank should be done per configuration. You should always have Lifebloom and Rejuv on the tank regardless. Almost all healing profiles are more or less doing a FFA healing strategy. I will extend the excellent work from Ash and getting a more Tank oriented profile.


You might want to take a look at most of the autotargeting functions in the healing profiles, the tanks are already given a higher priority and certainly in mine HoTs are always present on the current tank but I'd like to hear your thoughts on how it could be improved rather than forking a new build of the rotation.

----------


## Gorthok

I"M BacK!

Attachment 5598

So I finally got around to remaking my Death Knight profiles after my computer fried, I am done they are updated for 4.3 

Enjoy  :Smile:  

Download links:

Attachment 5596
Attachment 5597


Abilities:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><DEATHKNIGHT><Ability><Name>Rune Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>56815</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Obliterate</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49020</SpellID><Actions>/startattack|/use 10</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Howling Blast</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49184</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Blood Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45902</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Frost Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49143</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Frost: RaiseDead(US)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>46584</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local bUS =  UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 53365)
local bPoF =  UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,51271)

if UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) &amp;gt;= 87 or UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == -1 then 
	if UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) &amp;gt; 300000  then
		if bUS ~= nil then
			return true
		end
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Death Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49998</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Horn of Winter</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>57330</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local Horn, _, _, _, _, _, hwexpire = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 57330)

if Horn ~= nill then
	hwexpire =(hwexpire - GetTime())
	if hwexpire &amp;lt; 5 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>All: Mind Freeze</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>53550</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Festering Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>85948</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Pestilence</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>50842</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Blood Tap</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45529</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Frost: FrostStrike(rp-cap)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49143</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>-- change rp vaule if you want to allow for rime to 40
local rp = 40

if (UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) - UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)) &amp;lt; rp then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Frost: PlagueStrike(bpexpire)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45462</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local dbBloodPlague, _, _, _, _, _, BloodPlagueExpire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;,59879, &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

if dbBloodPlague ~= nil then	
	BloodPlagueExpire =(BloodPlagueExpire - GetTime())
	if BloodPlagueExpire &amp;lt; 4 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Frost: PillarOfFrost(400k)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>51271</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>if UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) &amp;gt;= 400000  then 
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Frost: RaiseDead(US+PoF)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>46584</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local bUS =  UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 53365)
local bPoF =  UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,51271)

if UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) &amp;gt;= 87 or UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == -1 then 
	if UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) &amp;gt; 300000  then
		if bUS ~= nil and bPoF ~= nil then
			return true
		end
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>All: Outbreak(400k)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>77575</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>
        local dbBloodPlague, _, _, _, _, _,BloodPlagueExpire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;,59879, &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)
		
        if UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) &amp;gt;= 400000  then 	
            if  dbBloodPlague ~= nil then		
                BloodPlagueExpire =(BloodPlagueExpire - GetTime())
                if BloodPlagueExpire &amp;gt;= 3 then
                    return true
                end
            else
                return true
            end
        end
        </Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Frost: Obliterate(2eR+KM)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49020</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local _,_,d1 =GetRuneCooldown(1)

local _,_,d2 =GetRuneCooldown(2)


local _,_,u3 =GetRuneCooldown(3)

local _,_,u4 =GetRuneCooldown(4)

local _,_,f5 = GetRuneCooldown(5)

local _,_,f6 = GetRuneCooldown(6)
local KM = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,51128)

if u3 == true and u4 == true and f5 == true and f6 == true then	
	return true
elseif d1 == true and d2 == true then	
	return true
elseif KM ~= nil then
	return true	
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>All: BloodTap(time5)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45529</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local time1,dur1,d1=GetRuneCooldown(1)
local time2,dur2,d2=GetRuneCooldown(2)

if  d1 == false or d2 == false then

   time1 = time1 + dur1 - GetTime()

   time2 = time2 + dur2 - GetTime()

   if time1 &amp;gt; 5 or time2 &amp;gt; 5 then

      return true

   end

end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Frost: FrostStrike(Brez50)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49143</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if  UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) &amp;gt; 82 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Horn of Winter(on)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>57330</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local bHoW =  UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 57330)

if bHoW == nill then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Frost: HowlingBlast (FF4)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49184</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local dbFrostFever, _, _, _, _, _, dbexpire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;,55095, &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

if dbFrostFever ~= nil then		
	dbexpire =(dbexpire - GetTime())
	if dbexpire &amp;lt; 4 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>1000</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>All: DeathStrke(20%hp)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49998</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local HP = UnitHealth(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100

if HP &amp;lt; 21 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>All: DeathStrke(30%hp)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49998</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local HP = UnitHealth(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100
local DS = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 96281)

if DS ~= nil and  HP &amp;lt; 30 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>All: DeathStrke(70%hp)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49998</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local HP = UnitHealth(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100
local DS = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 96281)

if DS ~= nil and  HP &amp;lt; 70 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Frost: HowlingBlast(r+Hero+p)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49184</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local _,_,d1=GetRuneCooldown(1)

local _,_,d2=GetRuneCooldown(2)

local _,_,u3 =GetRuneCooldown(3)

local _,_,u4 =GetRuneCooldown(4)
local heroism = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 32182)
local lust = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 2825)
local warp = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 80353)
local hysteria = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 90355)
local FreezingFog = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 59052)

if heroism ~= nil or lust ~= nil or warp ~= nil or hysteria ~= nil then
	if d1 == false and d2 == false and u3 == false and u4 == false then 
		return true
	end
elseif FreezingFog ~= nil then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F+U:Trinket1</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions>/use 13</Actions><Lua>if  GetInventoryItemCooldown(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,14) == 0 then UseInventoryItem(14) end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>F+U:Trinket2</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions>/use 14</Actions><Lua>if  GetInventoryItemCooldown(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,14) == 0 then UseInventoryItem(14) end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>All: SynapseSprings</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions>/use 10</Actions><Lua>local bPoF =  UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,51271)
local PoFStart, PoFDuration = GetSpellCooldown(51271)
local PoFCD = (PoFStart + PoFDuration - GetTime())

-- PoFCD &amp;lt;= 25

if bPoF ~= nil  then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Use: MouseOver</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if IsMouseButtonDown() then if UnitAffectingCombat(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) then RunMacroText(&amp;quot;/click &amp;quot;..GetMouseFocus():GetName()) end end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>All: DnD</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,lcd =  GetSpellCooldown(43265)

if lcd == 0 and IsControlKeyDown()  and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil then
  CastSpellByID(43265)
  if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end  
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability></DEATHKNIGHT>
```

Rotations:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><DEATHKNIGHT><Rotation><RotationName>Frost</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>All: DnD|All: DeathStrke(30%hp)|All: BloodTap(time5)|Frost: PillarOfFrost(400k)|Frost: RaiseDead(US+PoF)|All: Outbreak(400k)|Frost: PlagueStrike(bpexpire)|Frost: HowlingBlast (FF4)|Frost: Obliterate(2eR+KM)|Frost: FrostStrike(rp-cap)|Frost: HowlingBlast(r+Hero)|Obliterate|Frost Strike|Howling Blast|Horn of Winter|Frost: RaiseDead(US)</RotationList><RequireCombat>true</RequireCombat><RotationNotes>Press and HOLD ctrl to cast Death and Decay at mouseover

Don&amp;apos;t forget to +rep if you like a profile!</RotationNotes></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>Frost Brez</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>All: DnD|All: DeathStrke(30%hp)|All: BloodTap(time5)|Frost: PillarOfFrost(400k)|Frost: RaiseDead(US+PoF)|All: Outbreak(400k)|Frost: PlagueStrike(bpexpire)|Frost: HowlingBlast (FF4)|Frost: Obliterate(2eR+KM)|Frost: FrostStrike(rp-cap)|Frost: HowlingBlast(r+Hero+p)|Obliterate|Frost: FrostStrike(Brez50)|Howling Blast|Horn of Winter|Frost: RaiseDead(US)</RotationList><RequireCombat>true</RequireCombat><RotationNotes>Press and HOLD ctrl to cast Death and Decay at mouseover

Don&amp;apos;t forget to +rep if you like a profile!</RotationNotes></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>Frost Trash</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>All: DnD|All: DeathStrke(30%hp)|All: BloodTap(time5)|Frost: PillarOfFrost(400k)|Frost: HowlingBlast (FF4)|Frost: Obliterate(2eR+KM)|Frost: FrostStrike(rp-cap)|Frost: HowlingBlast(r+Hero+p)|Obliterate|Frost Strike|Howling Blast|Horn of Winter|All - Death and Decay</RotationList><RequireCombat>true</RequireCombat><RotationNotes>Press and HOLD ctrl to cast Death and Decay at mouseover

Don&amp;apos;t forget to +rep if you like a profile!</RotationNotes></Rotation></DEATHKNIGHT>
```

----------


## Tyron1989

> That's strange it should auto-focus the highest threat tank on your current enemy target, that's one part of the rotation I've never had any issues with - unless you disabled it in the functions config?
> As for the highest HP target, I just tried that in a 5man and it failed, hard. We had a badly geared tank and a PvP geared Paladin who had more HP than him, wouldn't focus the tank and because of his gear he just died.
> If you really want to go ahead with the idea, then inside of the ability "Set Focus" change the following:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> for i  = 1, GetNumRaidMembers(), 1 do to for i  = 1, GroupMembers, 1 do
> ```
> ...


Hi Ash,

thanks for replying  :Smile:  but when in a raid when i make the auto focus target change will it only search in my group?

----------


## cokx

Hey ive got a big problem, i want to set my customtargettarget

but i tried so many different ways and it doesnt worked:


```
if GetNumRaidMembers() > 0 then
  group = "raid"
  targettest = "target"
  members = GetNumRaidMembers()
end

for i = 1, members, 1 do
  local member = group..tostring(i)
  local memberstarget = group..tostring(i)..targettest
```

he locals member as raid1,raid2,raid3 aso...
but for targettarget i need
raid1target
raid2target 
....
but it always replies a nil value

----------


## Eff

> Hi Ash,
> 
> thanks for replying  but when in a raid when i make the auto focus target change will it only search in my group?


If you make the change it'll work as normal in raids and will just find the tank in the party from the current mob/boss you're targeting. It's untested, but that's how it should work...no gurantees though.

----------


## sheuron

> Hey *sheuron* first of id like to say that you profiles are out of this world, your support for that many classes is insane. But with i be leave the last 4 versions of you profiles, starting with your addition of the disc pvp in the pack combat rogues are experiencing a HUGE DPS loss of roughly 7 to 10k on the raiders dummy dependent upon gear, i wish i could do more then just bring the issue to you attention ive sent you a PM aswell as posted in here once before about this issue there is also one other person that ive seen who has had this isse thank you for you time in reading this and never stop your amazing work! cheers. 
> 
> 
> Edit 1. The detail of the issue are in the PM


Try this:

xeroncombat301211bPQRProfiles.zip

Just tested on Ultraxion, 30k dps with 381 item level

----------


## Xelper

> @Xelper, when is PQR reset PQR_CustomTarget varialble? found a strange behaviour.
> 
> I define two variables at start
> 
> PQR_CustomTarget
> PQR_CustomTargetHP 
> 
> Noticed sometimes the rotation it not healing who should, so i dumped variables to chat
> 
> ...


PQR_CustomTarget is reset to an empty string when the custom cast is sent:


```
                        elseif PQR[rotation].priorityTable.targetCast[nextAbility] == "custom" then
                            PQR_Debug("Casting Spell "..castingName.." ("..castingID..") on CUSTOM TARGET "..PQR_CustomTarget)
                            if UnitExists(PQR_CustomTarget) then
                                PQR_LastTarget = UnitName(PQR_CustomTarget)
                                CastSpellByID(castingID, PQR_CustomTarget)
                            else
                                PQR_Debug("Custom Target does not exist!")
                            end
                            PQR_CustomTarget = ""
```

PQR_CustomTarget should be set to whatever you want the target to be in the same ability that casts a custom target spell.


```
PQR_CustomTarget = "raid3"
return true

---- or if you have a targetting 'ability'
MyCustomTarget = "raid3"

then in the actual ability:
PQR_CustomTarget = MyCustomTarget
return true
```

After it sends a CastSpellByID it starts again at the top of your rotation, and searches for the next spell that returns true. It shouldn't ever be effected by the PQR_CustomTarget of another ability because it is executed on a single thread (meaning code is never running concurrently to other code) in the following manner:

1) Cycle through rotation from top to bottom, find first ability that returns true then stop.
2) Cast that ability.
3) Go back to step #1

----------


## Tyron1989

> If you make the change it'll work as normal in raids and will just find the tank in the party from the current mob/boss you're targeting. It's untested, but that's how it should work...no gurantees though.


Thats ok im interested to learn to how set all this up so i don't mind being a test rat :Big Grin:

----------


## vorn10

> I've found out that the problem in the code lies within the first ability casting Heroic Will, I've removed the whole bunch and it works perfectly. I'm still not sure what is wrong with it... trying to find out more.
> 
> I'll stress test the rest of the codes to see how it fares.


Tips for those who use Lofty profile for Hpala from page 239
Go to profiles folder, open "Holy10man_PALADIN_abilities.xml" in Notepad.
Delete lines:


```
-- 10man Holy Paladin raiding --
-- Created by bu_ba_911, edited by Lofty --
```

and


```
<Ability>
    <Name>Heroic Will</Name>
    <SpellID>0</SpellID>
    <Actions>/click ExtraActionButton1</Actions>
    <Lua>

      local spellHourOfTwilight = GetSpellInfo(109417)
      local channelSpell, _, _, _, _, endTime = UnitChannelInfo("boss1")

      if channelSpell ~= nil and channelSpell == spellHourOfTwilight then
        local finishTime = endTime/1000 - GetTime()

      if finishTime < 1 then
        return true
       end
      end

      local sFadingLight, _, _, _, _, _, fadingEndTime = UnitDebuffID("player", 110068)

      if sFadingLight then
        local finishTime = fadingEndTime - GetTime()

      if finishTime < 1 then
        return true
       end
      end

    </Lua>
  </Ability>
```

Open "Holy10man_PALADIN_Rotations.xml" in Notepad. Delete:


```
Heroic Will|
```

If it still doesnt work but no bugs/errors, run PQR, ability editor, pala->holy10man. 
Chose LoD and just press "SAVE".

I suggest to change in ability editor, in LoD to use LoD when HP >= 2 cuz sometimes u can have 1, aoe dmg and it now depends where PQR is in rotation, so can earn 2 more HP and u have 3 now, so it will skip LoD when it is set as HP==2.


```
      
local myHolyPower = UnitPower("player", 9)
local myMana = 100 * UnitPower("player") / UnitPowerMax("player")

if lowhpmembers >= 3 and myMana >10 and myHolyPower >= 2 then
           return true
end
```

If u want to add Heroic Will to rotation, run PQR, ability editor,pala->holy10man:
NAME: heroic will
SpellID: 0
Actions: add "/click ExtraActionButton1"
Delay: 0
Target: player (?)
LUA CODE:


```
local spellHourOfTwilight = GetSpellInfo(109417)
local channelSpell, _, _, _, _, endTime = UnitChannelInfo("boss1")

if channelSpell ~= nil and channelSpell == spellHourOfTwilight then
	local finishTime = endTime/1000 - GetTime()
	if finishTime < 1 then
        		return true
       	end
end

local sFadingLight, _, _, _, _, _, fadingEndTime = UnitDebuffID("player", 110068)

if sFadingLight then
	local finishTime = fadingEndTime - GetTime()
	if finishTime < 1 then
        		return true
       	end
end
```

Go to rotation and profile, chose pala->holy10man. From left tab move "heroic will" to right.

----------


## cokx

could this work ?

if GetNumRaidMembers() > 0 then
group = "raid"
members = GetNumRaidMembers()
end

for i = 1, members, 1 do
local member = group..tostring(i)
local memberstarget = group.."target"tostring(i)

----------


## Lofty

> Have same problem but even after removed Heroic Will it still say the same.
> 
> EDIT
> found a BUG:
> 
> 
> ```
> 1	-- 10man Holy Paladin raiding --
> 2	-- Created by bu_ba_911, edited by Lofty --
> ...


Cheers for that  :Smile: 

Will have a play with Heroic Will later tonight when i can test  :Smile:

----------


## cokx

Sheuron could you tell me how i can set a number between raidxtarget ? :>

----------


## sheuron

> Sheuron could you tell me how i can set a number between raidxtarget ? :>


number = 5
mytarget = "raid"..number.."target"

----------


## imdasandman

> Siimulationcraft show survival as lowest pve hunter class


Simc is also showing unholy to being better than frost but that is not the case no is it :P

I know a lot of 10man guilds use a hunter to fill gaps in missing debuffs. We use a surv. hunter with a dragonhawk for CoE.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk

----------


## Techz

> Try this:
> 
> xeroncombat301211bPQRProfiles.zip
> 
> Just tested on Ultraxion, 30k dps with 381 item level


Sheuron

Well what can i say used this on my combat rogue who i dont really know how to play that well and i finished on 29k dps with 380 item level and you have even put in the 1 sec HW button press so all you have to do people is time your CD and its a win win lol 

REP to you keep up the FANTASTIC work 

Techz :-)

---------- Post added at 04:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:19 PM ----------




> I"M BacK!
> 
> Attachment 5598
> 
> So I finally got around to remaking my Death Knight profiles after my computer fried, I am done they are updated for 4.3 
> 
> Enjoy  
> 
> 
> ...



I would love to download this to test out if its better than the other 2 but cant seem to download it?

----------


## hehexdlol

> Profile updates, package includes:
> *Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Arcane PvE)
> *Priest* (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
> *Hunter* (MM PvE)
> *Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
> *Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
> *Death Knight* (Frost PvP)
> 
> xeron301211PQRProfiles.zip
> ...


wow, i must say i am amazed! great work on the priest profile. thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Gorthok

> I would love to download this to test out if its better than the other 2 but cant seem to download it?



Sometimes they show and sometimes they don't. I do have them producing more dps than the other 2 rotations that come stock with PQR. I like to keep things simple and not over complicate it.  :Smile:  

Here ya go..

Rotations:
GORTHOK_DEATHKNIGHT_Rotations.xml

Abilities:
GORTHOK_DEATHKNIGHT_Abilities.xml

----------


## moochild

Has anyone figured out proper usage of Power Word: Shield for priests yet? For disc its a must have and must use spell. I asked a question about the ability to check for the ICD on Rapture and got a response about checking for combat log events, but I'm afraid going that in depth into LUA is beyond me. Anyone have suggestions for a workaround or some other method of using PW:S efficiently?

----------


## vorn10

Have an idea for tanks. For example for pala tank. In warrior profile if target of mob is another tank, our rotation stop, so we dont do dps cuz can overaggro another tank. We (rather profiles creator) can do something like this:
If mob targeting me rotation works, fine.
If mob not targeting me, RF can be turn off and we can still dps not worry about overaggro. When we want to tank we use "taunt" and then RF should turn on again. You know my idea. So if it is possible to stop dpsing it should be too possible to turn off/on RF.
For DK changing stance, for warriors too change stance, for druid go into cat. Pala and dk i think are easiest cuz RF/blood stance arent required for any skill, with warrior and druid ( if i good know) there are some skills which u will not use while in cat form or fury/bersk stance.

----------


## DKVance73

> Siimulationcraft show survival as lowest pve hunter class


Not true at all: The state of DPS in early Dragon Soul

I tested your rotation and the Survival rotations and I was destroying MM by at least 5k.

----------


## Techz

> Sometimes they show and sometimes they don't. I do have them producing more dps than the other 2 rotations that come stock with PQR. I like to keep things simple and not over complicate it.  
> 
> Here ya go..
> 
> Rotations:
> GORTHOK_DEATHKNIGHT_Rotations.xml
> 
> Abilities:
> GORTHOK_DEATHKNIGHT_Abilities.xml


not sure if its me but i used the old bubba aoe and diesell single target and seem to do alot more dps with it?

i will run a few more tests on it but not sure it might be me

----------


## Gabbz

> You might want to take a look at most of the autotargeting functions in the healing profiles, the tanks are already given a higher priority and certainly in mine HoTs are always present on the current tank but I'd like to hear your thoughts on how it could be improved rather than forking a new build of the rotation.


Yes, the script will add a bit more to ranking tanks as candidate for healing and it works from a FFA strategy. However i think mainly that they are 3 kinds of healing assignments, Tank healing, FFA and grouphealing. As Druid we should always have Lifebloom on one tank, rejuv on both tanks(if its a tank switch scenario). However then the raid healing we could be assigned to party 1 2 etc. 

So basically we should be able to set, Tank healing as a targeting strategy, FFA or be able to identify any group or subgroup of the raid we want to heal.

It could be a config value we are setting which will in the auto targeting low hp could give higher ranking dependent on the healing assignment we have. So if Tank is the assigned we give a higher value bonus for the tanking role. If its FFA we keep it as it is and if we are selecting a group(1-5) we could give a bonus if the member is on one of those groups. 

Scenario is that we have been assigned to party 1 and 2(melee plus tanks often) then if we have a member in party 1 with 90% hp and a member in party 3 with 80% we should give higher value to the member in party 1. The same way also could be done for AOE heals and cleansing.

----------


## Sharaak

Could anyone let me know if there is an Enhancement Shammy rotation being worked on atm and if so any chance I could get the code?

----------


## woppo

Hi trying to sort the cyclone out for the feral arena setup i have tryed all sorts of things an it will not work with this one 

local _, _, _, PS = UnitBuffID("player", 69369)
local inRange = IsSpellInRange("Cyclone", "focus")

if PS ~= nil and inRange == 0 then
return true
else
return false
end

i have found the original one its does work but the creator says it has issue with range an having no focus

local _, _, _, PS = UnitBuffID("player", 69369)

if PS ~= nil then
return true
else
return false
end

could prolly figure out my self if i only knew what " == 0 then" means if that the range or just the command to attempt the action

----------


## vorn10

> Hi trying to sort the cyclone out for the feral arena setup i have tryed all sorts of things an it will not work with this one 
> 
> local _, _, _, PS = UnitBuffID("player", 69369)
> local inRange = IsSpellInRange("Cyclone", "focus")
> 
> if PS ~= nil and inRange == 0 then
> return true
> else
> return false
> ...


hmm "0" in programming mean "false" right? so if target isnt in range it returns true, so trying to cast cyclone if target is out of range, when target is in range it return false.
so imo 0=false and 1=true

Another thing, "69369" this spell ID is for predator's swiftness.
Try it:


```
local PS = UnitDebuffID("focus", 33786)
local inRange = IsSpellInRange("Cyclone", "focus")

if PS == nil and inRange == 1 then
	return true
else
	return false
end
```

but another thing is that, that will spam it after 3rd cyclone as we know it not works for some time after 3rd cyclone.

----------


## jackus

> Been playing around with bu_ba_911's Holy paladin profile.
> 
> I found it draining mana far too much, and some very important spells where missing.
> 
> CHANGELOG v1
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


when I add your profiles it crashes the program  :Frown:

----------


## vorn10

> Cheers for that 
> 
> Will have a play with Heroic Will later tonight when i can test


Lofty something is wrong set in LoD. When i go to ability editor, chose LoD, press SAVE it working. o.O




> when I add your profiles it crashes the program


Try that: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2165628 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

----------


## cokx

thanks sheuron,

is it possible to obtain the spellschool from which my targets get dmg?

----------


## GRB

> Hi trying to sort the cyclone out for the feral arena setup i have tryed all sorts of things an it will not work with this one 
> 
> local _, _, _, PS = UnitBuffID("player", 69369)
> local inRange = IsSpellInRange("Cyclone", "focus")
> 
> if PS ~= nil and inRange == 0 then
> return true
> else
> return false
> ...


Soon i will release another profile!

----------


## Meatglue

Hey GRB what is the current option to set focus on target for cyclone?

----------


## Lofty

> Lofty something is wrong set in LoD. When i go to ability editor, chose LoD, press SAVE it working. o.O


Ah so it is probably just a typo on the formating.

Ill double check everything and re-write.

Cheers for letting me know  :Smile:

----------


## drewdenman

Are these Frost DK Profiles tuned for DW or 2H?

@Gorthok: I notice that bubba's does 2-3k more DPS then yours does. Also, it came with 3 profiles, is the one called "Frost Brez" supposed to Brez dead people? Cause I tried that profile thinking it would and it didn't.

----------


## Leetjerk

> Are these Frost DK Profiles tuned for DW or 2H?
> 
> @Gorthok: I notice that bubba's does 2-3k more DPS then yours does. Also, it came with 3 profiles, is the one called "Frost Brez" supposed to Brez dead people? Cause I tried that profile thinking it would and it didn't.


Try my profile if you don't mind. It's a DW Masterfrost Priority(should also work same 2H). Reforge mastery and give it ago, i rank in every normal mode fight.

----------


## travis2861

> Just remove Ambush, Recuperate, Rupture and Shiv from the rotation and you will gain alot of DPS. I dont think they are something a PvE Combat Rogue should do, at least according to the guide i read on manaflask.


While I will agree that ambush is not used by combat rogues at all, Recupe is used for questing and nothing more, rupture is a DPS increase if you target has a bleed debuff and shiv really depends on how you play i personally do not use it in the rotation or when i'm just playing as it's just used to ramp up the stacks faster so you can get more instant procs and get to sinister strikes faster(DPS with both play styles in practically equal), as i haven't looked very far into the issue i have no idea whats causing it but as stated since the disc profile was added to the pack (that update of all the profiles) it has been pooling a large amount of energy to the point of it being waste for example pooling 80 energy for ~40 SS, that is were the large loss is coming from not from the abilities mentioned in you post. I would greatly appreciate if the author of the profiles would look into this issue or at least respond to my PMs or on of my posts so at least i know he is aware of the issue. I hope this issue gets resolved soon and as a suggestion for your tricks code (I have very little knowledge but sometimes i can pick things out with the help of my friend.) have it run off your focus target as doing to a tank beyond the first one to start the pull is pointless since it gives a 5% dmg increase and that can be better utilized by another DPS.

Edit 1: Just noticed your reply on page 240, i will do some testing tonight and again tomorrow on the dummy thank you for your response and i'm sorry if i come across as an ass with how i type.

Edit 2: just tested on a dummy and came within 700 DPS of my goal which i will just blame on RNG and crits as far as i can see it is no longer pooling energy for SS thank you very much for this quick response, i would like to know your stance on my suggestion about the addition of the focus target to the tricks of the trade, I would still love to see it remain the way it is for the purposes of LFR but would also like the flexibility of choosing for the DPS gain.

Edit 3: another addition to this progile which would be amazing to see would bea change to how killing spree is used, It is not a huge DPS gain but using killing spree on CD or when you have the buff on you "Deep Insight" from bandits guile proves a DPS rather then the way it is currently used. Again i would like to stress I'm not trying to sound like a dick I'm just trying to help out the rest of the combat rogue community that happens to use this profile.

Edit 4: Tinkering changed KS to work how i wanted, I'm lost on the Tricks focus if you changed this forever i would love you forever

----------


## drewdenman

> Try my profile if you don't mind. It's a DW Masterfrost Priority(should also work same 2H). Reforge mastery and give it ago, i rank in every normal mode fight.


Wheres the profile at?


----

EDIT: found it, will give it a go!
Can you link the DW spec you're using?

----------


## Leetjerk

> Wheres the profile at?
> 
> 
> ----
> 
> EDIT: found it, will give it a go!
> Can you link the DW spec you're using?


 yep Talent Calculator - Game - World of Warcraft

----------


## Techz

Hi All 

Trying out me ret pala but seem to be having mana problems any ideas?

----------


## Xelper

If you aren't in a raid, you might want to consider removing Consecration from the rotation.

----------


## Techz

> If you aren't in a raid, you might want to consider removing Consecration from the rotation.


OK thanks m8 

Also my gear is really really bad are Ret pala any good at dps?

----------


## Xelper

yes, Rets are good in 4.3.

Also, some people have been requesting that I put together a list of custom PQR functions:
PQR Custom Functions - PQRotation Wiki

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

Hey guys, was just wondering if anyone could help me code Dark Simulacrum for DK's in Arena so that it would auto copy a CC if someone is casting it (focus or target) to be used then manually whenever I want. Also if I could get this working, it wouldn't be so hard to modify it so that if the DK is below a certain percent health it would try to copy a heal instead and heal himself.
Thanks.

----------


## saga3180

And yet i can't get the holy pally rotation from lofty working

Keeps crashing after fixing it >.>

----------


## sheuron

Done a Hunter Survival PvE profile, Also done some cleanup on misdirection code

xeronhunterb010112PQRProfiles.zip

----------


## Lofty

> And yet i can't get the holy pally rotation from lofty working
> 
> Keeps crashing after fixing it >.>


Working on it now. Just waiting on these stupid LFR queues to test stuff

----------


## saga3180

That's great maybe you could add my realfriend id and help you out or something.
Send me a msg if you want it

----------


## Lofty

Ok errors have been fixed. Just gonna do a few quick tests and ill upload the working version.

There was quite a few format errors (doh)

*EDIT*

Seems to be working great  :Big Grin: 

Going to do one more test. Going to go Ultra and semi AFK (All im going to do is click on healer buffs)

*EDIT2*

Need to do anouther run. LoD and Heroic will was not working.

If i have it working this time ill upload the new version. Then when i get to do a real raid tonight ill tweak the %'s a little more (Altho i did leave ultra on 90% mana while still being top healer on LFR)

----------


## bbatotas

One of the things I was thinking of for the shadow priest profile (and having no knowledge of LUA I don't know if it's even possible) is for threshold to when to cast Vampiric Touch changed dynamically with changes in your haste.

For example, right now in the shadow priest profile Vampiric Touch is set to cast under the condition that there are less than 4 seconds left on the debuff, but this could be improved. If you can get your character's cast time for Vampiric Touch, the optimal time to cast would be any time the debuff has ((VT tick interval) + (VT cast time)) seconds left.

If somehow you can track your paper doll haste rating, you could find out the optimal time by using VT tick interval = (3/((Haste/12805)+1))-0.0005) and VT cast time = (1.5/((1+(Haste/12805))*1.0815))

So, cast VT when the debuff has (3/((Haste/12805)+1))-0.0005)+(1.5/((1+(Haste/12805))*1.0815)) seconds left.

In addition, it should cast DP only when it's on its last tick, so cast DP when the debuff has (3/((Haste/12805)+1))-0.0005) seconds left.

Why does this matter? While first, for fights where you get significant haste buffs like Madness, it drastically changes the time you have to refresh VT and DP, and you may get a larger amount of mindflays because your refreshing it perfectly. In addition, it will get the largest dps value out of any haste proc trinket or anything like that.

----------


## Lofty

Holy paladin update.




```
CHANGELOG V1.1

1) BUG FIXES
2) CHANGED Heroic will to be cast on 3 seconds left (Instead of one) to account for lag
3) CHANGED LoH to be cast at 12% (Up from 7%)


CHANGELOG V1.0

1) Added in Xelper's Ultraxion's Hour of Twilight / Fading light code
2) Added OHSHIT button (Lay on Hands)
3) Added the use of Healthstone
4) Changed some health percents for healing spells
5) Changed mana regen abilities for better mana usage
6) Added Light of Dawn (Does not check for range, so make sure you are correctly positioned)
7) Fixed Cleanse (I think)
8) Will be much better on mana usage now
```

All bugs should be fix now, and it should play nice  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Not 100% sure if it is using LoD ATM. So please feedback if you do not see it getting cast

DOWNLOAD: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11791741/10-...din%20v1.1.rar

----------


## kzmz

whether there is a feral cat in profile view of PvE bonus 2 and 4t13?
sorry for my english

----------


## Leetjerk

> whether there is a feral cat in profile view of PvE bonus 2 and 4t13?
> sorry for my english


Change Ferocious Bite (in abilities(all druid profiles use the same code)) where it says 25 change it to 60

----------


## kzmz

I did it, just changed in RIP: if riphealth> 60 then
how to make use savage roar with any number of combopoints?
whether he will ravage used after tiger fury?

----------


## GRB

@Sheuron

Dont copy past abilitys from your mage to other profiles you create.

Example:
rogue stop if:
--Ofensive abilitys--
the UnitBuffID("***") are from the mage.
so it will only stop if rogue have Invisibility buff or is drinking not eating!!

----------


## jackus

> Holy paladin update.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> CHANGELOG V1.1
> 
> 1) BUG FIXES
> ...


maybe make it use crusader strike? And the bot dont heal it self O_o
EDIT: and dispell dont seem to work unless u target the target that needs dispelling.

----------


## EETEE

Is there any way we could get an updated SV hunter profile? All of the ones offered have their small but major dps loss issues. One doesn't use Serpent sting, one doesn't use lock n load.. etc etc..

I just want something pretty basic that keeps up all dots and takes advantage of Lock N Load!!

THankss!

----------


## Lofty

> maybe make it use crusader strike? And the bot dont heal it self O_o
> EDIT: and dispell dont seem to work unless u target the target that needs dispelling.


Ill take a look at dispelling.

Wont be added Crusader Strike, as it is a waste of mana for next to no gain (VERY small DPS)

Ill also take a look at self healing.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Is there any way we could get an updated SV hunter profile? All of the ones offered have their small but major dps loss issues. One doesn't use Serpent sting, one doesn't use lock n load.. etc etc..
> 
> I just want something pretty basic that keeps up all dots and takes advantage of Lock N Load!!
> 
> THankss!


whats wrong with my sv hunter rotation?

----------


## jackus

> Ill take a look at dispelling.
> 
> Wont be added Crusader Strike, as it is a waste of mana for next to no gain (VERY small DPS)
> 
> Ill also take a look at self healing.


its not for damage but for 1 holy power  :Smile: 

also make it so it will only use judgment when it dont got the buff? coz now it judges every 10 sec.. And after this patch we dont need that sinse it dont gife mana no more

----------


## Lofty

Holy paladin update.




```
CHANGELOG V1.1.1

1) FIXED will now cleanse withought you having to target the player


CHANGELOG V1.1

1) BUG FIXES
2) CHANGED Heroic will to be cast on 3 seconds left (Instead of one) to account for lag
3) CHANGED LoH to be cast at 12% (Up from 7%)


CHANGELOG V1.0

1) Added in Xelper's Ultraxion's Hour of Twilight / Fading light code
2) Added OHSHIT button (Lay on Hands)
3) Added the use of Healthstone
4) Changed some health percents for healing spells
5) Changed mana regen abilities for better mana usage
6) Added Light of Dawn (Does not check for range, so make sure you are correctly positioned)
7) Fixed Cleanse (I think)
8) Will be much better on mana usage now
```

DOWNLOAD: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11791741/10-...n%20v1.1.1.rar



```
TODO:

1) FIX sometimes not healing self
2) CHANGE judgement to only cast when the buff is about to run out (Rarther than when off CD)
```

----------


## vorn10

> its not for damage but for 1 holy power 
> 
> also make it so it will only use judgment when it dont got the buff? coz now it judges every 10 sec.. And after this patch we dont need that sinse it dont gife mana no more


Judgment working fine. PQR use it when u dont have buff. If u have buff it first check if all players are above 80%, if they are it just refreshing ur buff. But no idea why there is added line "if mymana < 15 then return true end". It means that if mana low will cast it every 10 sec. Imo last line is only useless.




> Holy paladin update.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> CHANGELOG V1.1.1
> 
> 1) FIXED will now cleanse withought you having to target the player
> ...


1) Heroic Will not working for me, even with 3 sec before.
2) Judgement is fine, as said at beginning of this post.
3) Why LoD is cast only at 1 HP and why it has line "if mymana>10"?
4) If u want more mana from SoI just stand in melee range of any target, so each melee swing between casts will give u 937 mana.
5) Crusader Strike code: spellID set to "0". no idea how it works in raid. Only when players in raid have 80%+hp


```
if PQR_CustomTargetHP > 80 and IsSpellInRange("Crusader Strike", PQR_CustomTargettarget) ~= 0 then
               CastSpellByID(35395,PQR_CustomTargettarget)
elseif PQR_CustomTargetHP > 80 and IsSpellInRange("Crusader Strike", "target") ~= 0 then
               CastSpellByID(35395, "target")
end
```

----------


## drewdenman

> yep Talent Calculator - Game - World of Warcraft


Love your profile. It's great! DW for PvE AND 2H for PvP.

Only question is how can I make it not use my trinkets/tinkers? It's blowing them on non-crucial parts and I want to save for lusts/pots, etc.

----------


## saga3180

> Holy paladin update.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> CHANGELOG V1.1
> 
> 1) BUG FIXES
> ...



About to test this out on heroic rag.Lets see how it goes  :Smile:

----------


## DEMADEX

need 4.3 DEATHKNIGHT UNHOLY PVE ROTATION FOR SINGLE TARGET AND AOE WANT DEATH AND DECAY IN THE MIX

----------


## saga3180

> need 4.3 DEATHKNIGHT UNHOLY PVE ROTATION FOR SINGLE TARGET AND AOE WANT DEATH AND DECAY IN THE MIX



Well you ain't gonna get it if you keep posting like that.
Also search next time there's already one out there

----------


## DEMADEX

i apologize i am just sick of looking for one the only ones i could find were from 4.2 any help would be greatly appreciated

----------


## ace99ro

whos profiles are the best for Retri Pally ? Avery / Mine / Xelper ?

----------


## stealthnap

Is there anyone working on a fire mage rotation?

----------


## Blehbot

> whats wrong with my sv hunter rotation?


We lose a lot with the LnL proc because it doesn't get used correctly and we overwrite the dot. I posted this else where and I have tried to write it but have yet to make it work. We need a ability for the lock n load proc that we can put at the top of the rotation that counts shots and fires Explosive then Explosive then Arcane then Explosive. I know it can be done with a local variable I just cant figure it out. Out side of that I think you rotation is pretty spot on Crystal.

----------


## sheuron

Profile updates, package includes:
*Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Arcane PvE)
*Priest* (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
*Hunter* (MM PvE, Survival PvE)
*Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
*Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
*Death Knight* (Frost PvP)

xeron010112PQRProfiles.zip

---------- Post added at 05:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:05 PM ----------




> We lose a lot with the LnL proc because it doesn't get used correctly and we overwrite the dot. I posted this else where and I have tried to write it but have yet to make it work. We need a ability for the lock n load proc that we can put at the top of the rotation that counts shots and fires Explosive then Explosive then Arcane then Explosive. I know it can be done with a local variable I just cant figure it out. Out side of that I think you rotation is pretty spot on Crystal.


Add 2000ms delay to explosive shot, no more dot overwrite  :Big Grin:

----------


## Blehbot

That would kill over all dps and Arcane shot would waste the LNL proc.

----------


## imdasandman

> That would kill over all dps and Arcane shot would waste the LNL proc.


Obvious sarcasm is obvious lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk

----------


## sheuron

Correct me if I am wrong with the rotation

1. LnL proc
2. Explosive Shot
3. Arcane Shot
4. Explosive shot

----------


## imdasandman

> i apologize i am just sick of looking for one the only ones i could find were from 4.2 any help would be greatly appreciated


I am trying to get end to work with pqr but I cannot figure it out yet. Once I do I will get a modified version of bubbas rotation up. But so far unholy has Bennett sub par in raids due to blizzard new world mapping system which is the bug with hunter pets not dosing or falling off the platforms/spine etc our pet has the same damn issue imo
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk

----------


## Blehbot

> Correct me if I am wrong with the rotation
> 
> 1. LnL proc
> 2. Explosive Shot
> 3. Arcane Shot
> 4. Explosive shot


 It would be 
1. LNL Proc
2. Explosive Shot
3. Explosive Shot
4. Arcane Shot
5. Explosive shot.

The first two fired back to back don't kill dps because of the proc. The Arcane shot gives a global for the dot to tick off then the 5th shot is really after the proc goes away but you want the dot back up asap.

----------


## imdasandman

> Correct me if I am wrong with the rotation
> 
> 1. LnL proc
> 2. Explosive Shot
> 3. Arcane Shot
> 4. Explosive shot


Correct 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk

----------


## kickmydog

> Correct 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


You Sir are wrong.

1. LNL
2. Explosive Shot
3. Explosive Shot
4. Cobra Shot (low focus)/Arcane Shot (high Focus)
5. Explosive Shot

I think i discussed this a couple pages back what with having issues getting it to apply this correctly.

----------


## imdasandman

> It would be 
> 1. LNL Proc
> 2. Explosive Shot
> 3. Explosive Shot
> 4. Arcane Shot
> 5. Explosive shot.
> 
> The first two fired back to back don't kill dps because of the proc. The Arcane shot gives a global for the dot to tick off then the 5th shot is really after the proc goes away but you want the dot back up asap.


I don't think so considering this would cause way more dot clipping than the explosive than arcane.
That would be a major dps loss and all the theroycrafers state the same. Please link different math saying otherwise


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk

----------


## Blehbot

> I don't think so considering this would cause way more dot clipping than the explosive than arcane.
> That would be a major dps loss and all the theroycrafers state the same. Please link different math saying otherwise




Go read EJ or some of the other credible hunter sites. Kickmydog is correct. Again its a matter of making pqr do it in this way.

----------


## Leetjerk

> Love your profile. It's great! DW for PvE AND 2H for PvP.
> 
> Only question is how can I make it not use my trinkets/tinkers? It's blowing them on non-crucial parts and I want to save for lusts/pots, etc.


The on use trinket is linked to pillar of frost and the tinkers are linked to frost strike. go into abilities and delete the /use 14(second trinket slot) and /use 10 from them and problem solved. also there's a rotation called "Masterfrost trash" that won't blow pillar and therefore wont use your trinket.

edit: I think it's best to leave tinkers to proc on CD as they put on use trinkets on CD so can't be used with your on use trinket/pillar combo.

----------


## sheuron

> You Sir are wrong.
> 
> 1. LNL
> 2. Explosive Shot
> 3. Explosive Shot
> 4. Cobra Shot (low focus)/Arcane Shot (high Focus)
> 5. Explosive Shot
> 
> I think i discussed this a couple pages back what with having issues getting it to apply this correctly.


Tested your rotation and mine 10 minutes on a raiders dummy

Your rotation done 18800 dps
Mine done 21550 dps

This is what you get doing 2 consecutive explosive shot:

6700 6700 6700 6700 6700 9700 (6700 is explosive shot tick, 9700 is arcane shot)
Because of dot overwrite you only get 5 ticks

This is what you get going expliosive + arcane + exploive

6700 6700 6700 9700 6700 6700 6700 (3 ticks + arcane shot + 3 ticks)

----------


## Blehbot

You did this a manual rotation? When I do a manual rotation I get more dps then all of your profiles because of how I do LNL.

----------


## Kinky

> One of the things I was thinking of for the shadow priest profile (and having no knowledge of LUA I don't know if it's even possible) is for threshold to when to cast Vampiric Touch changed dynamically with changes in your haste.
> 
> For example, right now in the shadow priest profile Vampiric Touch is set to cast under the condition that there are less than 4 seconds left on the debuff, but this could be improved. If you can get your character's cast time for Vampiric Touch, the optimal time to cast would be any time the debuff has ((VT tick interval) + (VT cast time)) seconds left.
> 
> If somehow you can track your paper doll haste rating, you could find out the optimal time by using VT tick interval = (3/((Haste/12805)+1))-0.0005) and VT cast time = (1.5/((1+(Haste/12805))*1.0815))
> 
> So, cast VT when the debuff has (3/((Haste/12805)+1))-0.0005)+(1.5/((1+(Haste/12805))*1.0815)) seconds left.
> 
> In addition, it should cast DP only when it's on its last tick, so cast DP when the debuff has (3/((Haste/12805)+1))-0.0005) seconds left.
> ...


Are you sure that math is correct? Because..
Base Spell Cast Time / (1 + (Haste % / 100)) returns the cast time of any spell for me. In the instance of Vampiric Touch:
1.5 / (1 + (31.60 / 100)) returns the cast time it should for me: ~1.14s
In this case (I'm going to assume the haste values here is the Haste Rating, not the Haste %); (1.5/((1+(4047/12805))*1.0815)) = 1.05

You can see why I'm wondering. :P With some more information, I'm sure I could update the dots take this into account and take weight for latency and Heroism as well.

----------


## Techz

Just my input on the hunter rotation it is my main toon 

And as of 4.3 i use this LnL proc i use ES, CS, ES, AS, AS, then back to my normal rotation until it procs again to me if LnL procs and you do ES, AS you then lose the proc plus if you do 2 instant ES you are clipping the first = dps loss 

If i'm wrong please tell me

----------


## sheuron

> You did this a manual rotation? When I do a manual rotation I get more dps then all of your profiles because of how I do LNL.


How you do LnL?

----------


## Techz

Well i just read EJ and this is what they say and i will try it out in my next raid 

Lock and Load



With damage over time abilities now refreshing without wasting a dot, "interleaving" a cobra shot between procs is less viable. Instead we can more quickly use our explosive shots without wasting charges. Simply spamming Explosive Shot will result in 8 ticks, with 1 lost. Before 4.2 this would have been 7 ticks. If you wait a small fraction of a second after the 1 second GCD, it should be sufficient to get all 9 ticks quickly. This would be 9 explosive shot ticks in about 3.3 seconds assuming you wait 0.1 between each. This is almost always the best usage on single target, although there may be times when filling in an instant cast ability such as kill shot is worthwhile.

----------


## Blehbot

> How you do LnL?


 You can instant proc it with a trap for testing Sheuron.

----------


## crystal_tech

with my profile when Lock and load procs this is what the code does.

proc > cast explosive > cast explosive > cast arcane > cast explosive.

now in depth with the code

proc > set arcane shot to off if has lnl buff > cast explosive shot and set delay to 30ms (female dwarf setting) > cast explosive shot and set delay to 30ms > lnl buff gone set arcane to fire > fire arcane > fire explosive shot without LNL > continue with rotation.

this is what the code does. I don't see how its wrong.

----------


## vorn10

> Well i just read EJ and this is what they say and i will try it out in my next raid 
> 
> Lock and Load
> 
> 
> 
> With damage over time abilities now refreshing without wasting a dot, "interleaving" a cobra shot between procs is less viable. Instead we can more quickly use our explosive shots without wasting charges. Simply spamming Explosive Shot will result in 8 ticks, with 1 lost. Before 4.2 this would have been 7 ticks. If you wait a small fraction of a second after the 1 second GCD, it should be sufficient to get all 9 ticks quickly. This would be 9 explosive shot ticks in about 3.3 seconds assuming you wait 0.1 between each. This is almost always the best usage on single target, although there may be times when filling in an instant cast ability such as kill shot is worthwhile.


An idea, add to AS, CS, BA like that, example for AS:


```
if UnitPower("player") > 60 and UnitBuffID("player", 56453) == nil then 
	return true 
end
```

So it will not be casted until we have LnL

----------


## Blehbot

> with my profile when Lock and load procs this is what the code does.
> 
> proc > cast explosive > cast explosive > cast arcane > cast explosive.
> 
> now in depth with the code
> 
> proc > set arcane shot to off if has lnl buff > cast explosive shot and set delay to 30ms (female dwarf setting) > cast explosive shot and set delay to 30ms > lnl buff gone set arcane to fire > fire arcane > fire explosive shot without LNL > continue with rotation.
> 
> this is what the code does. I don't see how its wrong.


You get three shots off under the proc Explosive Explosive Arcane. The last Explosive is after the proc is gone.

----------


## bbatotas

> Are you sure that math is correct? Because..
> Base Spell Cast Time / (1 + (Haste % / 100)) returns the cast time of any spell for me. In the instance of Vampiric Touch:
> 1.5 / (1 + (31.60 / 100)) returns the cast time it should for me: ~1.14s
> In this case (I'm going to assume the haste values here is the Haste Rating, not the Haste %); (1.5/((1+(4047/12805))*1.0815)) = 1.05
> 
> You can see why I'm wondering. :P With some more information, I'm sure I could update the dots take this into account and take weight for latency and Heroism as well.


Really? Because when I plug in my haste rating, 1987, I get 1.20065, which is what I have in game. Are you taking into account darkness and shadow form? It's where I get the 1.0815. It's all in the EJ spriest article: Shadow Priest PVE Guide (4.3 Updated) - Elitist Jerks 

Either way, principal is the same. Can PQR look at the haste you have and change the refresh times for DoTs? Because even with my pitiful haste values, I should be refreshing both DoTs a full half second later, and on madness and during heroism I lose a lot of dps because of this.

----------


## crystal_tech

> You get three shots off under the proc Explosive Explosive Arcane. The last Explosive is after the proc is gone.


hmm............. its like fighting a tree. I just don't see the problem cause thats what my profile does. explosive > explosive > arcane > explosive. whats wrong with it? I can't fix something if I don't understand whats wrong with my code.

Tell me how its misbehaving and then tell me how it should be. I've given an examples on how my code works but you need to tell me where its breaking for you. 

Did you read the notes on the profile? did you set the delay on explosive shot based on your lag? I need more info then its wrong and it doesn't work.

----------


## sheuron

> Well i just read EJ and this is what they say and i will try it out in my next raid 
> 
> Lock and Load
> 
> 
> 
> With damage over time abilities now refreshing without wasting a dot, "interleaving" a cobra shot between procs is less viable. Instead we can more quickly use our explosive shots without wasting charges. Simply spamming Explosive Shot will result in 8 ticks, with 1 lost. Before 4.2 this would have been 7 ticks. If you wait a small fraction of a second after the 1 second GCD, it should be sufficient to get all 9 ticks quickly. This would be 9 explosive shot ticks in about 3.3 seconds assuming you wait 0.1 between each. This is almost always the best usage on single target, although there may be times when filling in an instant cast ability such as kill shot is worthwhile.


Got it, Casting Explosive Shot with 1100 ms cooldown dont lose any dot tick.

Im trying this rotation now, but.... DPS DONT INCREASE  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kinky

> Really? Because when I plug in my haste rating, 1987, I get 1.20065, which is what I have in game. Are you taking into account darkness and shadow form? It's where I get the 1.0815. It's all in the EJ spriest article: Shadow Priest PVE Guide (4.3 Updated) - Elitist Jerks 
> 
> Either way, principal is the same. Can PQR look at the haste you have and change the refresh times for DoTs? Because even with my pitiful haste values, I should be refreshing both DoTs a full half second later, and on madness and during heroism I lose a lot of dps because of this.


I missunderstood your post. Nevermind me. I was taking into account the total haste rating (from both Mind Quickening and Darkness) instead of the base Haste Rating from gear. My math was wrong, so your point still stands.

I'm looking into this right now.  :Smile:

----------


## nebmyers

Any rotation for balance druids?

----------


## vorn10

How to use skill only if target is boss? Want it for rapid fire.

----------


## crystal_tech

> How to use skill only if target is boss? Want it for rapid fire.


your in luck i'm workin on that right now! will post back

----------


## Leetjerk

> your in luck i'm workin on that right now! will post back





> if UnitLevel("target") >= 87 or UnitLevel("target") == -1 then


bosses levels are returned as -1(the ones that you cant see the level), though some bosses(heroics or burning tendons on spine) are level 87 or 88.

----------


## vorn10

> bosses levels are returned as -1(the ones that you cant see the level), though some bosses(heroics or burning tendons on spine) are level 87 or 88.


Thank you for that.
Another question, RF + BL is it waste of dps? or should set in RF to not cast while iam under BL?

----------


## crystal_tech

ok here is a more complete list for cata bosses


```
local mobID = tonumber((UnitGUID("target")):sub(-13, -9), 16)
local isboss = nil
local bossid = { 40586, 40765, 40825, 40788, 42172, 44566, 47120, 52363, 55869, 39665, 39679, 39698, 39700, 39705, 41570, 42166, 42178, 42179, 42180, 41378, 41442, 43296, 41376, 54431, 54445, 54123, 54544, 54432, 52530, 53494, 52498, 52571, 52409, 52558, 53691, 39625, 40177, 40319, 40484, 39425, 39428, 39788, 39587, 39731, 39732, 39378, 54590, 54968, 54938, 44577, 43612, 43614, 49045, 44819, 3914, 3886, 4279, 3887, 4278, 4274, 3927, 4275, 3872, 46962, 46963, 46964, 45992, 45993, 44600, 43686, 43687, 43688, 43689, 43735, 43324, 45213, 642, 643, 644, 645, 646, 647, 3586, 1763, 639, 47162, 47296, 43778, 47626, 47739, 49541 , 55265, 55308, 55312, 55689, 55294, 56427, 53879, 56173, 43438, 43214, 42188, 42333, 43878, 43873, 43875, 45871, 46753, 55085, 54853, 54969, 55419, 29024, 28514, 23576, 23574, 23578, 28515, 29023, 23577, 28517, 29022, 24239, 24239, 23863, 52053, 52059, 52148, 52151, 52155, 52269, 52258, 52271, 52286, 31146 }

for i,v in ipairs(bossid) do
	if mobID == v then 
		return true
	end
end
```

as for RF + BL for my toon its a waste as it caps your cobra shot so save it after bl wears out.

----------


## saga3180

Dont think iv seen any new lock rotations apart from the demo pve iv seen
Wondering fi anyone is working on a good destro or affliction rotation

----------


## ShinyKnight

> Dont think iv seen any new lock rotations apart from the demo pve iv seen
> Wondering fi anyone is working on a good destro or affliction rotation


Check here: pqr-svn-profiles - Revision 19: /Warlock -- Hint: There is.

----------


## saga3180

> Check here: pqr-svn-profiles - Revision 19: /Warlock -- Hint: There is.


Using those atm but arent so good.

----------


## DKVance73

> ok here is a more complete list for cata bosses
> 
> 
> ```
> local mobID = tonumber((UnitGUID("target")):sub(-13, -9), 16)
> local isboss = nil
> local bossid = { 40586, 40765, 40825, 40788, 42172, 44566, 47120, 52363, 55869, 39665, 39679, 39698, 39700, 39705, 41570, 42166, 42178, 42179, 42180, 41378, 41442, 43296, 41376, 54431, 54445, 54123, 54544, 54432, 52530, 53494, 52498, 52571, 52409, 52558, 53691, 39625, 40177, 40319, 40484, 39425, 39428, 39788, 39587, 39731, 39732, 39378, 54590, 54968, 54938, 44577, 43612, 43614, 49045, 44819, 3914, 3886, 4279, 3887, 4278, 4274, 3927, 4275, 3872, 46962, 46963, 46964, 45992, 45993, 44600, 43686, 43687, 43688, 43689, 43735, 43324, 45213, 642, 643, 644, 645, 646, 647, 3586, 1763, 639, 47162, 47296, 43778, 47626, 47739, 49541 , 55265, 55308, 55312, 55689, 55294, 56427, 53879, 56173, 43438, 43214, 42188, 42333, 43878, 43873, 43875, 45871, 46753, 55085, 54853, 54969, 55419, 29024, 28514, 23576, 23574, 23578, 28515, 29023, 23577, 28517, 29022, 24239, 24239, 23863, 52053, 52059, 52148, 52151, 52155, 52269, 52258, 52271, 52286, 31146 }
> 
> for i,v in ipairs(bossid) do
> ...


Thanks Crystal, would this go in the RF code or is this a standalone new ability?

----------


## erakoma

> Tips for those who use Lofty profile for Hpala from page 239
> Go to profiles folder, open "Holy10man_PALADIN_abilities.xml" in Notepad.
> Delete lines:
> 
> 
> ```
> -- 10man Holy Paladin raiding --
> -- Created by bu_ba_911, edited by Lofty --
> ```
> ...


Hey there mate... thanx for all the info but i couldnt get it to work on my firemage . Im trying to fix ht ultraxion heroic will fully autated

----------


## Cahonez

> Any rotation for balance druids?


I posted one a few days ago, its only basic, but it does the trick. Search my recent posts.

----------


## Xaos

Xaos_Rogue_Profile Has Been Updated. It will keep tricks up on focus

----------


## Lofty

Holy paladin update.




```
CHANGLOF V1.2

1) CHANGED Judgment will now only be cast to refresh buff (Not when it's off CD)
2) CHANGED LoD will now cast if we have 2 or more HP
3) ADDED beacon will now be cast on focus (Set tank as your focus and it will keep beacon on him)
4) FIXED should now heal itself fine
4) NOTFIXED heroic will still not working


CHANGELOG V1.1.1

1) FIXED will now cleanse withought you having to target the player


CHANGELOG V1.1

1) BUG FIXES
2) CHANGED Heroic will to be cast on 3 seconds left (Instead of one) to account for lag
3) CHANGED LoH to be cast at 12% (Up from 7%)


CHANGELOG V1.0

1) Added in Xelper's Ultraxion's Hour of Twilight / Fading light code
2) Added OHSHIT button (Lay on Hands)
3) Added the use of Healthstone
4) Changed some health percents for healing spells
5) Changed mana regen abilities for better mana usage
6) Added Light of Dawn (Does not check for range, so make sure you are correctly positioned)
7) Fixed Cleanse (I think)
8) Will be much better on mana usage now
```

DOWNLOAD: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11791741/10-...din%20v1.2.rar



```
TODO:

1) FIX heroic will
```

Also taking suggestions. As long as it can be backed up as an improvment (Not when i raid "i do this" or "i do that")

----------


## vorn10

> Hey there mate... thanx for all the info but i couldnt get it to work on my firemage . Im trying to fix ht ultraxion heroic will fully autated


HEROIC WILL code from SHEURONS profiles, credits for him.


```
-- Avoid sudden death on Ultraxion
local fadingtime = select(7,UnitDebuffID("player",110070))
if fadingtime and fadingtime - GetTime() < 1.3 then RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1") end 

-- Avoid Hour of Twilight on Ultraxion, Delete next 3 lines if you are working as tank
local channelSpell, _, _, _, _, endTime = UnitCastingInfo("boss1")
if channelSpell == GetSpellInfo(109417) and endTime/1000 - GetTime() < 1.3 
then RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1") end
```




> Holy paladin update.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> CHANGLOF V1.2
> 
> 1) CHANGED Judgment will now only be cast to refresh buff (Not when it's off CD)
> ...


1) Lofty, imo beacon is better on alt or any other key, cuz we can switch beacon when tanks switch (madness - impale).
2) Heroic Will. Look up at this post. It works perfect on my hunter. From Sheurons profiles.

What can be improve? Hmm iam thinking about to start upgrade Protadin. So here are my minds:
1) HoS - if any aggroed player has aggro for more then 2 seconds. Or cast it on tanks on special attacks while tanks not full. Impale example: if impaled tank has 50-90% hp.
2) HoP - as above for non tanks only. But with aggro from bosses i will set it to cast instant. To not lose HoP at start, it should start monitor aggro after 5-10 seconds after fight begins.
3) If left shift down - spam exo. for example got wipe at 40k hp ( was last person with bubble who stayed alive last 8 sec of fight:P). With that it was win ;]
Will think about more.
1) and 2) we can do manually but as u know it is hard to overwrite PQR :P Pause ability is a lose of time. Hold key, mouseover, press etc, so much time losing:P
4) I use HoW if PQRCustomtargethp is high enough.
After fast revive of my pally i dont see anything more what can be added.

EDIT
Lets hope LOFTY will read it back;p
Judgement imo can be set to cast when:
1) Buff is ending and
2) PQRCustomTargetHP > 90% and
3) Our HP > 90-95%
Heal from Judgement is around 5,5k-6k, cost 1171 mana, instant cast.
Heal from Holy Light is around 10k, cost 2811 mana, at my gear not raid buffed 2sec cast.
For me 90-95% is 7-14k hp left to full, so Judgement is perfect to be topped and save 1 sec to do anything more.

EDIT2
Healthstone stoping rotation when isnt last, is it possible to check if we have it?

----------


## Lofty

> HEROIC WILL code from SHEURONS profiles, credits for him.
> 
> 
> ```
> -- Avoid sudden death on Ultraxion
> local fadingtime = select(7,UnitDebuffID("player",110070))
> if fadingtime and fadingtime - GetTime() < 1.3 then RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1") end 
> 
> -- Avoid Hour of Twilight on Ultraxion, Delete next 3 lines if you are working as tank
> ...


Ok for release ill leave beacon as ALT mousover only.

Just gonna do a quick check on heroic will then i will post the update.

Ill have a sniff around your other suggestions too

---------- Post added at 08:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:52 AM ----------

Holy paladin update.




```
CHANGELOG V1.2.1

1) FIXED heroic will now works (Credits to SHEURONS for the code from his profile)
2) REMOVED beacon being cast on your focus


CHANGELOG V1.2

1) CHANGED Judgment will now only be cast to refresh buff (Not when it's off CD)
2) CHANGED LoD will now cast if we have 2 or more HP
3) ADDED beacon will now be cast on focus (Set tank as your focus and it will keep beacon on him)
4) FIXED should now heal itself fine
4) NOTFIXED heroic will still not working


CHANGELOG V1.1.1

1) FIXED will now cleanse withought you having to target the player


CHANGELOG V1.1

1) BUG FIXES
2) CHANGED Heroic will to be cast on 3 seconds left (Instead of one) to account for lag
3) CHANGED LoH to be cast at 12% (Up from 7%)


CHANGELOG V1.0

1) Added in Xelper's Ultraxion's Hour of Twilight / Fading light code
2) Added OHSHIT button (Lay on Hands)
3) Added the use of Healthstone
4) Changed some health percents for healing spells
5) Changed mana regen abilities for better mana usage
6) Added Light of Dawn (Does not check for range, so make sure you are correctly positioned)
7) Fixed Cleanse (I think)
8) Will be much better on mana usage now
```

DOWNLOAD: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11791741/10-...n%20v1.2.1.rar



```
TODO:

1) CHANGE healing %'s to reduce a little more overhealing. It is fine ATM but can be improved
2) SUGGESTIONS will check them and see if they are any good
```

----------


## travis2861

I have been staring at this for a while now but through the little testing i've done i've managed to tweak *sheuron* CB Rogue profiles to work just how i want them too, added the tricks focus, KS on CD with or without deep insight, and Gloves into the rotation, my dumb ass even managed to add in a new toggle for cooldowns for trash right before a boss and with his permission i will upload it.

----------


## Xelper

To the people checking for Boss IDs/targets, why not just do:


```
for i=1,4 do
    if UnitExists("boss"..i) then
        fightingBoss = true
        break
    end
end
```

Boss IDs are only active during combat, and all encounters in DS (and FL too I believe) have a boss attached to them. It will cut down quite a bit on your 'manual' list. There might be situations like Ragnaros where he goes under lava and doesn't exist anymore, so if the Sons of Flame aren't in combat you would need to add them manually, but for the most part it should work well.

----------


## Testy9

> Ok for release ill leave beacon as ALT mousover only.
> 
> Just gonna do a quick check on heroic will then i will post the update.
> 
> Ill have a sniff around your other suggestions too[COLOR="Silver"]


Here are the HoP and HoS code from the HB CC *credit to them* maybe this will help you.

HoP:



```
new Decorator(ret => _wanna_HoP && tar.HealthPercent < _min_HoP_hp && tar.Guid != tank.Guid && !IsTank(tar) && !tar.ActiveAuras.ContainsKey("Forbearance") && IsSpellReady("Hand of Protection") && tar.Distance < 30 && tar.InLineOfSight && (Me.Combat || tar.Combat) && !tar.HasAura("Alliance Flag") && !tar.HasAura("Horde Flag"),
                new PrioritySelector( Composite_Wait_again(), 
                    new Action(delegate
                {
                    if (Cast("Hand of Protection", tar, 30, "Heal", "Saving someone life"))
                    { return RunStatus.Success; }
                    else { return RunStatus.Failure; }
                }))),
```

HoS:



```
new Decorator(ret => _wanna_HoS && tar.HealthPercent < _min_HoS_hp && tar.Guid == tank.Guid && IsSpellReady("Hand of Sacrifice") && tar.Distance < 30 && tar.InLineOfSight && Me.HealthPercent > 90 && (Me.Combat || tar.Combat),
                new PrioritySelector( Composite_Wait_again(), 
                    new Action(delegate
                {
                    if (Cast("Hand of Sacrifice", tar, 30, "Heal", "I'm fine can Sacrifice"))
                    { return RunStatus.Success; }
                    else { return RunStatus.Failure; }
                })))));
```

----------


## DKVance73

> To the people checking for Boss IDs/targets, why not just do:
> 
> 
> ```
> for i=1,4 do
>     if UnitExists("boss"..i) then
>         fightingBoss = true
>         break
>     end
> ...


The question is where do we add this to an existing code like Rapid Fire? I did the code Crystal posted in his Rapid Fire ability and it still procced on trash.

----------


## Xelper

> The question is where do we add this to an existing code like Rapid Fire? I did the code Crystal posted in his Rapid Fire ability and it still procced on trash.


Well if you want to block abilities like Rapid Fire from being used on trash...

in rapid fire, at the top, put:


```
local fightingBoss = false
for i=1,4 do
	if UnitExists("boss"..i) then
		fightingBoss = true
		break
	end
end


if fightingBoss == false then
	return false
end
```

My original code example was more for the check to be sure we are fighting a mob that is in combat.

----------


## Charliebalance

Is there any for balance druids?

----------


## kickmydog

> Tested your rotation and mine 10 minutes on a raiders dummy
> 
> Your rotation done 18800 dps
> Mine done 21550 dps
> 
> This is what you get doing 2 consecutive explosive shot:
> 
> 6700 6700 6700 6700 6700 9700 (6700 is explosive shot tick, 9700 is arcane shot)
> Because of dot overwrite you only get 5 ticks
> ...


There has been significant testing of this on the EJ forums. When you fire LNL explosive shots, they are a non-clipping dot. However the final explosive shot that becomes avialable after the 2 LNL explosive shots will clip the existing LNL explosive shot dots. Hence a pause is needed. Depending on your latency even pausing will clip that 2nd explosive shot with the third. I would recommend reading the thread there.

For myself I have just gone back to using Explosive, Cobra, Explosive, (arcane/cobra), Explosive. It is much less of a hassle for my coding. Also if you were testing with my profiles, it is probably very out of date I just haven't uploaded an up to date one in ages.

abilities



```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><HUNTER><Ability><Name>SV: Explosive Shot</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>53301</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>1500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>All: Multi-Shot</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>2643</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>All: Kill Shot</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>53351</SpellID><Actions>/cast Rabid</Actions><Lua>local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
if unithealth &amp;lt;= 20 then 
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>BM: Kill Command</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>34026</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if IsSpellInRange(&amp;quot;Kill Command&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == 1 then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>All: Serpent Sting</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1978</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local ssDebuff = UnitAura(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Serpent Sting&amp;quot;, nil, &amp;quot;PLAYER|HARMFUL&amp;quot;)
if ssDebuff == nil and UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) &amp;gt; 100000 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>15000</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>BM: Arcane Shot</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>3044</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _, _, _, KCcost = GetSpellInfo(34026)
local _, _, _, ArScost = GetSpellInfo(3044)
local totalCost = (KCcost + ArScost)
			
if UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) &amp;gt;= totalCost then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>BM: Cobra Shot</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>77767</SpellID><Actions>/cast Rabid</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>BM: Bestial Wrath</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>19574</SpellID><Actions>/cast Rabid|/cast Call of the Wild|/cast Blood Fury</Actions><Lua>local _, _, _, FrenzyCount = UnitBuff(&amp;quot;pet&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Frenzy Effect&amp;quot;)

if FrenzyCount == 5 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>BM: Focus Fire</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>82692</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _, _, _, FrenzyCount = UnitBuff(&amp;quot;pet&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Frenzy Effect&amp;quot;)
local hasTbw = UnitAura(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;The Beast Within&amp;quot;)

if FrenzyCount ~= nil then
	if FrenzyCount == 5 and hasTbw == nil then
		return true
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>BM: Rapid Fire</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>3045</SpellID><Actions>/cast Rabid|/cast Call of the Wild|/cast Blood Fury</Actions><Lua>local hasTbw = UnitAura(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;The Beast Within&amp;quot;)

if hasTbw == nil  then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>BM: Fervor</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>82726</SpellID><Actions>/cast arcane torrent</Actions><Lua>local myFocus = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100

if myFocus &amp;lt;= 45 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>SV: Arcane Shot</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>3044</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local explosive = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;56342&amp;quot;)
local myFocus = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

if explosive == nil and myFocus &amp;gt; 52 then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>SV: Black Arrow</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>3674</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _, _, _, esCost = GetSpellInfo(53301)
local esStart, esDuration, esEnabled = GetSpellCooldown(53301)
local esCooldown = (esStart + esDuration - GetTime())
local _, _, _, baCost = GetSpellInfo(3674)
				
if UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) &amp;gt; (baCost + esCost) - (esCooldown * 6) then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>SV: Cobra Shot</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>77767</SpellID><Actions>/cast Lifeblood|/cast Blood Fury|/cast Rabid|/use 10</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>SV: Steady Shot</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>56641</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>All: Hunter&amp;apos;s Mark</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1130</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local mark = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 1130)
local targethp = UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)

if IsLeftControlKeyDown() or targethp &amp;lt;= 200000 then
	return false
end

if mark == nil and targethp &amp;gt;= 200000 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>15000</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>All: Aspect of the Fox</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>82661</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local FoxBuff = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 82661)
if PQR_IsMoving(1) == true and FoxBuff == nil and UnitExists(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>All: Aspect of the Hawk</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>13165</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if PQR_IsMoving(1) == false 
and UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 13165) == nil 
then return true end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Ma: Steady Shot</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>56641</SpellID><Actions>/cast !auto shot|/use 10|/cast Rabid|/cast Lifeblood|/cast Blood Fury</Actions><Lua>if UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) &amp;lt; 40 then reloadphase = 1 end
if UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) &amp;gt; 55 then reloadphase = nil end

if reloadphase then return true end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Ma: Arcane Shot</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>3044</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local myFocus = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

if myFocus &amp;gt; 58 then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Ma: Chimera Shot</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>53209</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Ma: Aimed shot!</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions>/cast Aimed Shot!</Actions><Lua>local fire = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;82926&amp;quot;)

if fire ~= nil then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Ma: Rapid Fire</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>3045</SpellID><Actions>/cast Call of the Wild</Actions><Lua>_,_,_,_,_,_,casttime = GetSpellInfo(19434)

if UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;3045&amp;quot;) == nil and casttime &amp;gt; 1800 then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Ma: Aimed Shot</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>19434</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local myFocus = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)
local unitHp = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
_,_,_,_,_,_,casttime = GetSpellInfo(19434)

if myFocus &amp;gt;= 55 and PQR_IsMoving(1) == false then
  if casttime &amp;lt; 1800 or unitHp &amp;gt;= 90 then
    return true
  end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Ma; Readiness</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>23989</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local RFstart, RFduration, RFenabled = GetSpellCooldown(3045)
local CSstart, CSduration, CSenabled = GetSpellCooldown(53209)

if RFstart + RFduration - GetTime() &amp;gt; 30 and CSstart + CSduration - GetTime() &amp;gt; 7 then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>All: Misdirection</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>34477</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local InParty = GetNumPartyMembers()
if InParty &amp;gt; 0 and UnitInRaid(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) == nil then
  for i = 1, InParty, 1 do
  local member = &amp;quot;party&amp;quot;..tostring(i)
  if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == &amp;quot;TANK&amp;quot; and UnitThreatSituation(member,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) ~= 3 then
    CastSpellByName(&amp;quot;Misdirection&amp;quot;)
    SpellTargetUnit(member)
    end
  end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Focus</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Ma: Multi-Shot</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>2643</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local myFocus = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

if myFocus &amp;gt; 58 then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>All: Raptor Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>2973</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if IsSpellInRange(&amp;quot;Raptor Strike&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == 1 then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>All: Tranquilizing Shot</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>19801</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local i = 1
local buff,_,_,_,bufftype = UnitBuff(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, i)
while buff do
  if bufftype == &amp;quot;Magic&amp;quot; or buff == &amp;quot;Enrage&amp;quot; then
    return true
  end
  i = i + 1;
  buff,_,_,_,bufftype = UnitBuff(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, i)
end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>All: Concussive Shot</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5116</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>BM: Bestial Wrath (PVP</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>19574</SpellID><Actions>/cast Rabid|/cast Call of the Wild|/cast Blood Fury</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Ma: Steady Shot (old)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>56641</SpellID><Actions>/cast !auto shot|/use 10|/cast Rabid|/cast Lifeblood|/cast Blood Fury|/petcast Fire Breath</Actions><Lua>local myFocus = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

if myFocus &amp;lt; 70 then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>TANK AUTOTARGET</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if GetNumPartyMembers() &amp;gt; 0 and UnitInRaid(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) == nil then

local heisthetank = nil

for i = 1, GetNumPartyMembers(), 1 do
  if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(&amp;quot;party&amp;quot;..tostring(i)) == &amp;quot;TANK&amp;quot; then heisthetank = &amp;quot;party&amp;quot;..tostring(i) end
end

if heisthetank and UnitExists(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == nil 
and UnitAffectingCombat(heisthetank) 
and UnitAffectingCombat(heisthetank..&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) 
and UnitIsDead(heisthetank..&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == nil
and UnitCanAttack(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,heisthetank..&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
then TargetUnit(heisthetank..&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) end

end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>PET AUTOTARGET</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if ( UnitExists(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == nil or ( UnitExists(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) and UnitIsDead(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) ) ) and UnitAffectingCombat(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) then
           TargetUnit(&amp;quot;pettarget&amp;quot;)
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>All: Kill Command (Burning Adrenaline)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>34026</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local badrenaline = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;99060&amp;quot;)

if badrenaline ~= nil and IsSpellInRange(&amp;quot;Kill Command&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == 1 then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Ma: Aimed Shot (Burning Adrenaline)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>19434</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local badrenaline = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;99060&amp;quot;)

if badrenaline ~= nil then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Ma: Chimera Shot (Burning Adrenaline)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>53209</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local badrenaline = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;99060&amp;quot;)

if badrenaline ~= nil then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>All: Wing Clip</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>2974</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if IsSpellInRange(&amp;quot;Wing Clip&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == 1 then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>9000</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>SV: Explosive Shot (LNL)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>53301</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local explosive = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;56342&amp;quot;)

if explosive ~= nil then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>All: Rapid Fire</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>3045</SpellID><Actions>/cast Call of the Wild</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>All: Mend Pet</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>136</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if UnitExists(&amp;quot;pet&amp;quot;) and UnitIsDead(&amp;quot;pet&amp;quot;) == nil and 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;pet&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;pet&amp;quot;) &amp;lt; 90 and UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;pet&amp;quot;,136) == nil and UnitAffectingCombat(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) == nil then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>All: Trap Launcher</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>77769</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if IsLeftControlKeyDown() and UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 77769) == nil then return true end</Lua><RecastDelay>10000</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>All: Explosive Trap</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>82941</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if IsLeftControlKeyDown()
and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil
then CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(13813)))
if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>All: Ice Trap</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>82941</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if IsLeftControlKeyDown()
and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil
then CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(13809)))
if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability></HUNTER>
```

rotations



```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><HUNTER><Rotation><RotationName>BMPVP</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>PET AUTOTARGET|All: Aspect of the Fox|All: Aspect of the Hawk|All: Concussive Shot|All: Hunter&amp;apos;s Mark|All: Kill Shot|BM: Bestial Wrath (PVP|All: Tranquilizing Shot|BM: Kill Command|All: Serpent Sting|BM: Fervor|BM: Focus Fire|BM: Arcane Shot|BM: Rapid Fire|BM: Cobra Shot|All: Wing Clip|All: Raptor Strike</RotationList><RequireCombat>true</RequireCombat><RotationNotes>Beastmaster PVP

Priority for Concussive Shot. If the target enters melee range it will Wing Clip the target.</RotationNotes></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>BMST</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>PET AUTOTARGET|All: Aspect of the Hawk|All: Aspect of the Fox|All: Hunter&amp;apos;s Mark|All: Serpent Sting|All: Misdirection|All: Kill Shot|All: Tranquilizing Shot|BM: Fervor|BM: Bestial Wrath|BM: Rapid Fire|BM: Kill Command|BM: Focus Fire|BM: Arcane Shot|BM: Cobra Shot</RotationList><RequireCombat>true</RequireCombat><RotationNotes>Beastmaster Single Target

Ideal single target raid dps using all cooldowns.</RotationNotes></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>BMST (no rapid)</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>PET AUTOTARGET|All: Aspect of the Hawk|All: Aspect of the Fox|All: Hunter&amp;apos;s Mark|All: Serpent Sting|All: Misdirection|All: Kill Shot|All: Tranquilizing Shot|BM: Fervor|BM: Bestial Wrath|BM: Kill Command|BM: Focus Fire|BM: Arcane Shot|BM: Cobra Shot</RotationList><RequireCombat>true</RequireCombat><RotationNotes>Beastmaster Single Target - No Rapid Fire

This gives optimal single target damage without using Rapid Fire.</RotationNotes></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>BMAOE</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>PET AUTOTARGET|All: Aspect of the Hawk|All: Aspect of the Fox|All: Hunter&amp;apos;s Mark|All: Misdirection|All: Kill Shot|All: Tranquilizing Shot|BM: Fervor|BM: Bestial Wrath|All: Multi-Shot|BM: Rapid Fire|BM: Focus Fire|BM: Cobra Shot</RotationList><RequireCombat>true</RequireCombat><RotationNotes>Beastmaster Area Of Effect. (Under Development)

This still needs work to optimise pet AOE.</RotationNotes></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>MMST</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>PET AUTOTARGET|All: Aspect of the Hawk|All: Aspect of the Fox|All: Hunter&amp;apos;s Mark|All: Misdirection|All: Kill Shot|All: Tranquilizing Shot|Ma: Aimed shot!|All: Serpent Sting|Ma: Aimed Shot|Ma: Chimera Shot|Ma: Rapid Fire|Ma; Readiness|Ma: Arcane Shot|Ma: Steady Shot (old)</RotationList><RequireCombat>true</RequireCombat><RotationNotes>Marksmanship Single Target.

Ideal single target raid dps using all cooldowns.</RotationNotes></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>MMST (no rapid)</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>PET AUTOTARGET|All: Aspect of the Fox|All: Aspect of the Hawk|All: Hunter&amp;apos;s Mark|All: Misdirection|All: Kill Shot|All: Tranquilizing Shot|Ma: Aimed shot!|All: Serpent Sting|Ma: Steady Shot|Ma: Chimera Shot|Ma: Aimed Shot|Ma: Arcane Shot</RotationList><RequireCombat>true</RequireCombat><RotationNotes>Marksmanship Single Target - No Rapid Fire

This gives optimal single target damage without using Rapid Fire.</RotationNotes></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>MMAOE</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>PET AUTOTARGET|All: Aspect of the Hawk|All: Aspect of the Fox|All: Trap Launcher|All: Explosive Trap|All: Ice Trap|All: Misdirection|All: Kill Shot|All: Tranquilizing Shot|Ma: Aimed shot!|All: Multi-Shot|Ma: Steady Shot</RotationList><RequireCombat>true</RequireCombat><RotationNotes>Marksmanship Area Of Effect.

Priority of &amp;quot;Aimed Shot!&amp;quot; followed by using Mult-shot.

Left CTRL for explosive trap via trap launcher. (Mouseover)</RotationNotes></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>MMPVP</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>PET AUTOTARGET|All: Aspect of the Fox|All: Aspect of the Hawk|All: Hunter&amp;apos;s Mark|All: Concussive Shot|Ma: Aimed shot!|All: Kill Shot|All: Tranquilizing Shot|Ma: Steady Shot|Ma: Chimera Shot|All: Serpent Sting|Ma: Arcane Shot|Ma: Rapid Fire|Ma; Readiness|All: Wing Clip|All: Raptor Strike|BM: Kill Command</RotationList><RequireCombat>true</RequireCombat><RotationNotes>Marksmanship PVP

Priority for Concussive Shot. If the target enters melee range it will Wing Clip the target.

Will Kill Command if no options are avialable.</RotationNotes></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>SVST</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>PET AUTOTARGET|All: Aspect of the Hawk|All: Aspect of the Fox|All: Trap Launcher|All: Explosive Trap|All: Hunter&amp;apos;s Mark|All: Mend Pet|All: Misdirection|All: Tranquilizing Shot|SV: Explosive Shot|All: Kill Shot|SV: Black Arrow|All: Serpent Sting|All: Rapid Fire|SV: Arcane Shot|SV: Cobra Shot</RotationList><RequireCombat>true</RequireCombat><RotationNotes>Survival Single Target.

Ideal single target raid dps using all cooldowns.

Left CTRL for explosive trap via trap launcher. (Mouseover)</RotationNotes></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>SVST (no rapid)</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>PET AUTOTARGET|All: Aspect of the Hawk|All: Aspect of the Fox|All: Explosive Trap|All: Trap Launcher|All: Hunter&amp;apos;s Mark|All: Misdirection|All: Tranquilizing Shot|SV: Explosive Shot|All: Kill Shot|SV: Black Arrow|All: Serpent Sting|SV: Arcane Shot|SV: Cobra Shot</RotationList><RequireCombat>true</RequireCombat><RotationNotes>Survival Single Target - No Rapid Fire

This gives optimal single target damage without using Rapid Fire.

Left CTRL for explosive trap via trap launcher. (Mouseover)</RotationNotes></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>SVAOE</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>PET AUTOTARGET|All: Aspect of the Hawk|All: Aspect of the Fox|All: Trap Launcher|All: Explosive Trap|All: Misdirection|All: Kill Shot|All: Tranquilizing Shot|SV: Explosive Shot (LNL)|All: Multi-Shot|SV: Cobra Shot</RotationList><RequireCombat>true</RequireCombat><RotationNotes>Survival Area Of Effect.

Priority of &amp;quot;Lock and Load - Explosive Shot&amp;quot; followed by using Mult-shot.

Left CTRL for explosive trap via trap launcher. (Mouseover)</RotationNotes></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>SVPVP</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>PET AUTOTARGET|All: Aspect of the Hawk|All: Aspect of the Fox|All: Hunter&amp;apos;s Mark|All: Misdirection|All: Concussive Shot|All: Tranquilizing Shot|SV: Explosive Shot|All: Kill Shot|SV: Black Arrow|All: Serpent Sting|All: Rapid Fire|SV: Arcane Shot|SV: Cobra Shot|All: Wing Clip|All: Raptor Strike|BM: Kill Command</RotationList><RequireCombat>true</RequireCombat><RotationNotes>Survival PVP

Priority for Concussive Shot. If the target enters melee range it will Wing Clip the target.

Will Kill Command if no options are avialable.</RotationNotes></Rotation></HUNTER>
```

----------


## Xelper

@kickmydog: You should use the [ code ] instead of [ quote ] if you post XMLs like that.  :Smile:

----------


## divineglow

Hey, is there any good arms warrior rotations out there for pvp  :Smile:  thanks.

Also i am new to this hack so could anyone just tell me how i add the rotation once i have all the information

----------


## Debordes

Recently I downloaded Xeron's profile pack, and in it was a profile for a Sub Rogue, anyone know if the profile is based off of Backstab or Hemo?

----------


## Shamrockstar

Does anybody know what version of PQR Kickmydogs rotation is that's a couple of posts above me? I haven't yet upgraded to the most recent version as I am afraid it will break some of my rotations and I am not able to get Kickmydogs to start (auto shot works fine however).

----------


## kickmydog

> @kickmydog: You should use the [ code ] instead of [ quote ] if you post XMLs like that.


fixed i forgot about that.

I've uploaded them to be easier to download, and incorporated Xelper's boss code for rapid fire, subsequentally removing the "no rapid fire" rotations.

As always thanks to all those people whose code I used.

Download kickmydog_HUNTER_Abilities.xml for free on Filesonic.com
Download kickmydog_HUNTER_Rotations.xml for free on Filesonic.com

----------


## imdasandman

> Does anybody know what version of PQR Kickmydogs rotation is that's a couple of posts above me? I haven't yet upgraded to the most recent version as I am afraid it will break some of my rotations and I am not able to get Kickmydogs to start (auto shot works fine however).


just downlaod the new pqr into a seperate directory like PQR_new or osomething and place his profile in there and test it...

this way you won't break your profiles imo

----------


## expunge

> just downlaod the new pqr into a seperate directory like PQR_new or osomething and place his profile in there and test it...
> 
> this way you won't break your profiles imo


-fixed issue

----------


## Lofty

Holy paladin update.
CURRENT VERSION: 1.3




```
CHANGELOG V1.3

1) ADDED Hand of Sacrifice to mouseover (Using left Ctrl)
2) CHANGE a few more tweaks with heal percents
3) REMOVED Healthstone intill i can work out a way for PQR to know we have it in our bags


CHANGELOG V1.2.1

1) FIXED heroic will now works (Credits to SHEURONS for the code from his profile)
2) REMOVED beacon being cast on your focus


CHANGELOG V1.2

1) CHANGED Judgment will now only be cast to refresh buff (Not when it's off CD)
2) CHANGED LoD will now cast if we have 2 or more HP
3) ADDED beacon will now be cast on focus (Set tank as your focus and it will keep beacon on him)
4) FIXED should now heal itself fine
4) NOTFIXED heroic will still not working


CHANGELOG V1.1.1

1) FIXED will now cleanse withought you having to target the player


CHANGELOG V1.1

1) BUG FIXES
2) CHANGED Heroic will to be cast on 3 seconds left (Instead of one) to account for lag
3) CHANGED LoH to be cast at 12% (Up from 7%)


CHANGELOG V1.0

1) Added in Xelper's Ultraxion's Hour of Twilight / Fading light code
2) Added OHSHIT button (Lay on Hands)
3) Added the use of Healthstone
4) Changed some health percents for healing spells
5) Changed mana regen abilities for better mana usage
6) Added Light of Dawn (Does not check for range, so make sure you are correctly positioned)
7) Fixed Cleanse (I think)
8) Will be much better on mana usage now
```

DOWNLOAD: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11791741/10-...din%20v1.3.rar



```
TODO:

1) SUGGESTIONS any other spells that people would like added?
2) FIX Healthstone so it does not break the profile if we dont have it in our bags
```

----------


## imdasandman

> Finished with my DK Masterfrost profile. Some code is bubba's some mine. I've ranked on most fights with this profile.
> 
> You'll have to edit frost strike-RP cap to suit your talents (runic power mastery(i run 3/3)).
> 
> MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service
> 
> Trash: pops no CD's
> No Ghoul: pops short cd's (not ghoul or ERW)
> Masterfrost: pops everything
> ...


I am going to test your profile out in lfr and main raid but so far on dummies you are beating my powerfrost by 1-2k

I also added the pause code and enemy code from Bubba's profile from yours so I can dso quicker targeting and be able to stop the rotation with just a hold down of a button

----------


## EETEE

@ Crystal_tech


Hey bud, I use your profile mainly because it gives me the highest dps after a 5 minute test of all... 

Biggest thing is that it isn't arcane shotting.. Not even on LnL procs..


Can you repost the newest version of your SV hunter profile? 


Thanks so much buddy.

----------


## Luciferozzy

Is it just me or does UnitExists("pet") api not work ?

----------


## Leetjerk

> I am going to test your profile out in lfr and main raid but so far on dummies you are beating my powerfrost by 1-2k
> 
> I also added the pause code and enemy code from Bubba's profile from yours so I can dso quicker targeting and be able to stop the rotation with just a hold down of a button


Yeah i thought about adding target but i don't like it in case you're say on one trash pack and accidentally target another trash pack and it pulls, i prefer to target my own i guess. As for the pause i just disable the rotation and stop auto attack haha would prolly be better to just put Bubba's pause in

----------


## kickmydog

> Well if you want to block abilities like Rapid Fire from being used on trash...
> 
> in rapid fire, at the top, put:
> 
> 
> ```
> local fightingBoss = false
> for i=1,4 do
> 	if UnitExists("boss"..i) then
> ...


Tested your code Xelper tonight and it worked like a charm.

----------


## onya

onya resto 03012012.zip

latest version of my resto shaman profile. added in some code for spine for searing plasma, haven't tested it yet.

----------


## Anotherfox

Any got a PvE Subtlety rotation in a zip?

I can't seem to find one in the 3722 posts (though I might have missed it with all the code floating about). +Rep if someone can post/repost it.

Cheers

----------


## Cahonez

> Is there any for balance druids?


1 here. 

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2163499 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

----------


## cokx

Here are 2 of my Profiles

http://www.mediafire.com/?n6036ydpbtintf9

cokxHUNTER03012012.rar

What it does!
Holy Paladin:
Its for PVP but also works in PVE
right ctrl changes between PVE and PVP mode ( only affects the Beacon of Light, in PVE it always cast on tank)

intelligent Freedom!!!!
it casts primary freedom on melees under these conditions.
freedomtargets speed < freedomtargetstargets speed and has a snare or root effect

range freedom is only for ranges which are under focus and are rooted or have a 70% snare.


INSTANT CC Dispel.
It dispels instant your teammate cc's, i've tested it a few hours and sometimes the dispelt target doesnt even recognized he was cc'd  :Big Grin: 


IT Interrupts!!!!
Only important spells but on target,focus,arena1,arena2,arena3,arena4,arena5 =)))))


Blessing of Protection.
Only Units which are attacked by a melee get BoP.

HoJ > left shift mouseover
turn undead > mouseover
holy wrath > mouseover


i have to say its totally awesome, you can easily heal dispel and support solo a complete 10 men pvp grp

PS: use divine favor and aura mastery on your own


Hunter:

MM for PVP, SV for PVE

MM:
hold on left shift to save CS and Aimed Procc to burst something down

left ctrl to stop rotation

right ctrl switch between singletarget and aoe

right shift > shoots first snake then ice then fire trap

right alt > scatters your mouseover and traps him after it

specials: it dispells bop and checks if MS is up or not
it goes camouflage if not dot is on you
it heals your pet
it gives you freedom


you need:
macro for feign death, disengage,detterrence

every macro must begin with a couple of
/stopcasting
/stopcasting
/stopcasting
/stopcasting
/stopcasting

----------


## Sheepmoon

> Just updated my Resto Druid rotation with a bit of an interim build containing a few fixes/new features as opposed to the dev build I'm testing at the moment with the event-driven framework - which should be ready in the next week and will be acompanied by the first release of the public framework and a few bits of example code to get people started!
> 
> Anyways, the list of changes:
> Removed the current mouseover target being the only one to recieve heals - target them insteadAdded Combat Res (Rebirth) to the current mouseover target - hence the first changeMost testing and debugging has been done to decursing - as long as you have the spells to decurse added to the Debug array in --- functions --- it should be fineAccounts for incoming heals in the autotarget abilityAdded the Ultraxion boss ability, currently removed from the rotation, but add it after --- functions --- if you wish to use itFew other misc. changes/bug fixes
> 
> Unless there's anything I find wrong after the reset this week I think this is the last build that will be released before the new event-based rotation is released.
> 
> Download available here: RestoDruid_Ash_Profile.rar or via the PQR-Updater
> More patch notes here: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2156781 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)
> ...


Hi Ash, I have been playing with this profile for the last few days in LFR and a few random dungeons. I think you have done an excellent job and everything is working very well for me. I made just a few small adjustments to suit my personal preference, nothing major mostly adjusting priority and health thresholds for different heals.

The one thing it does not seem to cast swiftmend very often. I had a look through the code and I can not see any reason for this except that it has to have rejuv on the current target before it can swiftmend. I think most of the time it is looking at the lowest health target which often does not have rejuv on it. For many fights it is no problem but you really notice it on Ultraxion where effloressence can do a large amount of healing but it will never cast it. Maybe it is more of a problem in 25m where it has so many targets to switch to and more chance that the target does not have rejuv on them.

I tried myself to make some new abilities to track the last person that had rejuv cast on them and then cast swiftmend on that person but I think my coding just was not good enough because I can't make it work. Do you have any ideas how it could be done?

Even if it just casts swiftmend on cd on the last person that had rejuv cast on them would be better than never casting it at all, since it is such an efficient heal. Most fights in DS everyone is stacked up anyway and the effloressence is excellent in these situations.

----------


## cokx

> Hi Ash, I have been playing with this profile for the last few days in LFR and a few random dungeons. I think you have done an excellent job and everything is working very well for me. I made just a few small adjustments to suit my personal preference, nothing major mostly adjusting priority and health thresholds for different heals.
> 
> The one thing it does not seem to cast swiftmend very often. I had a look through the code and I can not see any reason for this except that it has to have rejuv on the current target before it can swiftmend. I think most of the time it is looking at the lowest health target which often does not have rejuv on it. For many fights it is no problem but you really notice it on Ultraxion where effloressence can do a large amount of healing but it will never cast it. Maybe it is more of a problem in 25m where it has so many targets to switch to and more chance that the target does not have rejuv on them.
> 
> I tried myself to make some new abilities to track the last person that had rejuv cast on them and then cast swiftmend on that person but I think my coding just was not good enough because I can't make it work. Do you have any ideas how it could be done?
> 
> Even if it just casts swiftmend on cd on the last person that had rejuv cast on them would be better than never casting it at all, since it is such an efficient heal. Most fights in DS everyone is stacked up anyway and the effloressence is excellent in these situations.



i think the easiest way to do this is to make an extra swiftmend target

like this

for i = 1, members, 1 do
local member = group..tostring(i)
local memberstarget = group..tostring(i).."target"
local memberhp = 100 * UnitHealth(member) / UnitHealthMax(member)
if UnitInRange(member) 
and UnitIsFriend("player", member)
and UnitIsDeadOrGhost(member) == nil
and PQR_IsOutOfSight(member) == false then
if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == "TANK" then memberhp = memberhp - 1 end
if UnitThreatSituation(member) == 3 then memberhp = memberhp - 3 end
if UnitBuffID(member, 53563) ~= nil then memberhp = memberhp + 4 end
if UnitDebuffID(member, 73975) ~= nil then memberhp = memberhp - 10 end
if memberhp < 85 then lowhpmembers = lowhpmembers +1 end
if memberhp < lowest then
PQR_CustomTarget = member
PQR_CustomTargetTarget = memberstarget
lowest = memberhp
PQR_CustomTargetHP = 100 * UnitHealth(PQR_CustomTarget) / UnitHealthMax(PQR_CustomTarget)
PQR_CustomTargetTargetHP = 100 * UnitHealth(PQR_CustomTargetTarget) / UnitHealthMax(PQR_CustomTargetTarget)
if memberhp < lowest and UnitBuffID(member, rejuspellid)~=nil then
PQR_CustomTargetSwiftmend = member
PQR_CustomTargetSwiftmendHP = 100 * UnitHealth(PQR_CustomTargetSwiftmend) / UnitHealthMax(PQR_CustomTargetSwiftmend)
end
end
end
end


and swiftmend should be something like this
if PQR_CustomTargetSwiftmendHP < 80 then return true end

----------


## erakoma

So this is what i did fro the firemage . 


Ability Editor 

Spell ID 0
Target Player
Actions /click ExtraActionButton1
Name Heroic Will
and added this text to code
But still doesnt work am i doing it wrong ?




> local fadingtime = select(7,UnitDebuffID("player",110070))
> if fadingtime and fadingtime - GetTime() < 1.3 then RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1") end 
> 
> local channelSpell, _, _, _, _, endTime = UnitCastingInfo("boss1")
> if channelSpell == GetSpellInfo(109417) and endTime/1000 - GetTime() < 1.3 
> then RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1") end

----------


## Kinky

Hey guys! Time to update my Shadow Priest profile.

Shadow Priest Profile v4.4

I've been taking a long time to update this profile as I've been trying out a lot of new things, squeezing out as much DPS as possible from it.
It ended up with a complete re-write of the profile, reducing the code as much as possible.

New in 4.4
- Dynamic DoT re-application depending on hase and latency values.
- Complete code re-write, no more cluttered spells
- Reduced everything down to 4 profiles.

----------


## jackus

> Here are 2 of my Profiles
> 
> cokxPALADIN03012012.rar
> 
> cokxHUNTER03012012.rar
> 
> What it does!
> Holy Paladin:
> Its for PVP but also works in PVE
> ...



When I use it it ****s my framrate big time. When it uses crusader aura its all good, but when i dismount it goes to concentration aura it slows my game down 30-50%

EDIT: joined one arena game and now it runs smooth. sry for being a bitch  :Wink: 

Add so it wont dispel when vamp is up?

----------


## woppo

Nice pally pvp setup cokx i was trying to get the cleanse working right for age's bang on

@jack i had the same but cast beacon urself and its all normal again

----------


## damo1981

> Edit.
> 
> Alrighty, heres my Balance Druid Rotation. As I said, it needs fine tuning. but the general jist of it gives you the ideal rotation.
> 
> 
> Important: I have used existing profiles and adapted them for increased dps and a better rotation. The name on the basic rotation is Piep. Credit goes partly to him /her.
> 
> Heres the links:
> 
> ...


Loving this profile havent played boomie in years and have a renewed love for it now Thx.

what would make it perfect is a Wild Mushroom Bind too (say left shift) that would cast 3 mushrooms at mouse over and detonate. if someone could think of a way of doing this it would be perfect  :Big Grin: . 

Keep up the awesome work Guys.

Happy New Year to All !!

----------


## paveley

Cokx holy pally profile works fine when you remove the two aura spells and the one called specials from the rotation.. As i'm totaly crap with LUA i cannot fix this myself other then just remove those two.



Edit: Ok forget what i said, now i get tons of other errors aswell, most of them is about [string " function pqrFunc0() local mytarget = nil..."]:67: attempt to compare nil with number....etc. Keep up the hard work anyways Cokx, on the paper it looks awesome ^^

2nd edit: Now it all works as intended when i buff all my buffs myself.

----------


## Testy9

> Holy paladin update.
> CURRENT VERSION: 1.3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> CHANGELOG V1.3
> 
> ...


there should be a better way to use holy radiance. like always use holy radiance when everybody (yes everybody) reach below 95%... cause normally healers will AOE heal this way. They will never AOE heal when everybody drop below 40% or whatever. most of AOE attacks in DS affect everybody. and have u looked at the HoS and HoP code that I posted earlier? Sorry but your HoS code is useless... because that destroys the purpose of PQR

----------


## Lofty

> there should be a better way to use holy radiance. like always use holy radiance when everybody (yes everybody) reach below 95%... cause normally healers will AOE heal this way. They will never AOE heal when everybody drop below 40% or whatever. most of AOE attacks in DS affect everybody. and have u looked at the HoS and HoP code that I posted earlier? Sorry but your HoS code is useless... because that destroys the purpose of PQR


OFC you can. If you want EVERYONE to be low before it heals just change players from 4 to 10.

As for the HoS code. Your code it pointless. As HoS should not be cast randomly. Example. Before the tank gets impale on madness. Or at P2. 

Im not going to add stuff that would make something that is needed at certain points be possibly on CD



*EDIT*

While im at it. Im not adding stuff for how a few people prefer to play. Im adding stuff that is tried and tested as the best to do. I am also a top 50 ranked Hpala. So i think i know how to use HR  :Wink:  (But yes, i will add it so HR is cast between 2 %'s)

----------


## Unasrage

> Hey guys! Time to update my Shadow Priest profile.
> 
> Shadow Priest Profile v4.4
> 
> I've been taking a long time to update this profile as I've been trying out a lot of new things, squeezing out as much DPS as possible from it.
> It ended up with a complete re-write of the profile, reducing the code as much as possible.
> 
> New in 4.4
> - Dynamic DoT re-application depending on hase and latency values.
> ...


hi =)
long time no see . =)
i just camed back to europe so back on gaming and.. since i was reading on all i'v been missing out i tried new profiles ect ect.. i wonder where did the lvling profile ya had gone too becouse it was really nice for lving alts in diferent servers.

Always present Unas =)

----------


## cokx

Ok sorry i uploaded the wrong version.
this should work now. the error was caused by the ranged freedom.

please try this version
cokxPALADIN3012012fixed.rar

----------


## Xelper

Should have a fix coming out in the next couple days for those that play with nameplates. You all probably notice that sometimes when AOEing the green 'target AOE' circle will not click, this is because you have nameplates enabled. I am currently testing a fix that will disable nameplates for a split second then restore them to your previous settings.

----------


## damo1981

Been working on the disc pve profile too tweaking it about got it pretty nice now. but would love to put atonement in the rotation. what im asking is would it be possible too smite holyfire a focus target (boss add) while peeps are at say 95% hp and switch to proper heals at 94% etc. if someone could write the code for that i can tweak it about and post it for all to use. Thanks

----------


## paveley

> Ok sorry i uploaded the wrong version.
> this should work now. the error was caused by the ranged freedom.
> 
> please try this version
> cokxPALADIN3012012fixed.rar


On the spot my friend!, thanks for this

----------


## jackus

> Ok sorry i uploaded the wrong version.
> this should work now. the error was caused by the ranged freedom.
> 
> please try this version
> cokxPALADIN3012012fixed.rar


Could you add so it WONT dispel when vampiric touch is up?

And in your interrupt 

```
 local buff = { 118,116,61305,28271,28272,61780,61721,2637,33786,5185,8936,50464,19750,82326,2061,9484,605,8129,331,8004,51505,403,77472,51514,5782,1120,48181,30108 }

local castingSpell, _, _, _, _, endTime = UnitCastingInfo("target")
for i,v in ipairs(buff) do
if IsSpellInRange("Rebuke", "target")   and PQR_IsOutOfSight("target") == false and castingSpell == GetSpellInfo(v) and endTime/1000 - GetTime() < 0.5  then return true end end
```

 Could you add so it will check if target is immune to interrupts. Eg. Aura mastery or priest inner focus?

----------


## rages4calm

New PTR release and Arcane shot no longer consumes LnL for survival hunters looking forward to see the changes with that.

----------


## Kinky

@Unasrage: Ah! Thanks for that. :P I didn't know there were anyone actually interested in it. I'll ressurect it just for you if you're still interested with it.

----------


## vorn10

> Ok sorry i uploaded the wrong version.
> this should work now. the error was caused by the ranged freedom.
> 
> please try this version
> cokxPALADIN3012012fixed.rar


Still doesnt work, sometimes healing, sometimes not. Error, as someone said before. Casted HoP on me when i was 100% and not attacked.

----------


## Unasrage

@Mentally: Oh tk u verry mucth m8 it wold be wonderfull since i'm trying to lvl a new priest on the new server =)
Looking forward to it really.

on a side note tested the new rotacion on a t13 heroic geared priest and it's supperb  :Wink:  3k dps incrise

----------


## CharleyWex

> Holy paladin update.
> CURRENT VERSION: 1.3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> CHANGELOG V1.3
> 
> ...


For some reason the Hand of Sacrifice improvement is causing massive .lua errors for me.

----------


## solarwake

Can someone point me to the best dw frost dk rotation for 4.3? I don't have any t13 yet so I don't think masterfrost is my best option at this point.

Thanks,
Solarwake

----------


## Lofty

> For some reason the Hand of Sacrifice improvement is causing massive .lua errors for me.


Yeah i have removed it for now.

Not sure if anyone else has noticed too, but mine has stopped dispelling. So gonna have a look at that.

----------


## expunge

> Can someone point me to the best dw frost dk rotation for 4.3? I don't have any t13 yet so I don't think masterfrost is my best option at this point.
> 
> Thanks,
> Solarwake


The one included with PQR is fine then. Bubba's 4.2 rotation. Downloads - bubba-pqr-profiles - My Profiles for PQR - Google Project Hosting

----------


## zeloch

> Profile updates, package includes:
> *Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Arcane PvE)
> *Priest* (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
> *Hunter* (MM PvE, Survival PvE)
> *Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
> *Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
> *Death Knight* (Frost PvP)
> 
> xeron010112PQRProfiles.zip
> ...


love ur profiles!!! using mage-fire rotation.

today in DS is not work to deal damage on Twilight Assault Drake and in geroic on Risen Ghoul,
i think is not work if mobs>1, but i'm using profile @ 301211

sry for my English

/ps translate ur rotation for russian client, can ur post how ur get mobs name in function SpecialAggro(t) ?

----------


## nebmyers

No balance druid rotations?  :Frown:

----------


## Anotherfox

> Profile updates, package includes:
> *Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Arcane PvE)
> *Priest* (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
> *Hunter* (MM PvE, Survival PvE)
> *Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
> *Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
> *Death Knight* (Frost PvP)
> 
> xeron010112PQRProfiles.zip
> ...


I'm impressed. I did LFR with Fire Mage, with 366 ilvl gear (had PvP crap in my bag) I was able to pull 27k on Ultraxion. +4 Rep from me.

Make me a Sub Rogue one and I'll +rep again  :Wink:

----------


## expunge

> love ur profiles!!! using mage-fire rotation.
> 
> today in DS is not work to deal damage on Twilight Assault Drake and in geroic on Risen Ghoul,
> i think is not work if mobs>1, but i'm using profile @ 301211
> 
> sry for my English
> 
> /ps translate ur rotation for russian client, can ur post how ur get mobs name in function SpecialAggro(t) ?


Did you update to the newest PQR on the front page? That bug was fixed.

----------


## cokx

> Could you add so it WONT dispel when vampiric touch is up?
> 
> And in your interrupt 
> 
> ```
>  local buff = { 118,116,61305,28271,28272,61780,61721,2637,33786,5185,8936,50464,19750,82326,2061,9484,605,8129,331,8004,51505,403,77472,51514,5782,1120,48181,30108 }
> 
> local castingSpell, _, _, _, _, endTime = UnitCastingInfo("target")
> for i,v in ipairs(buff) do
> ...




yes i was just too lazy for the interrupt.
and i would say, dont dispell if healing target is under 80% or something, cause in arena its not always bad to dispel the VT debuff.


i dont get any error from my profile oO. are you using the english client version ?

maybe all none draenei palas should remove gift of the naruu ( could be this but i added a check if is learned or not)

----------


## Debordes

Anyone know how I can add recuperate to the rogue sub pvp profile? It's pretty important.

----------


## sheuron

> love ur profiles!!! using mage-fire rotation.
> 
> today in DS is not work to deal damage on Twilight Assault Drake and in geroic on Risen Ghoul,
> i think is not work if mobs>1, but i'm using profile @ 301211
> 
> sry for my English
> 
> /ps translate ur rotation for russian client, can ur post how ur get mobs name in function SpecialAggro(t) ?


Here a tutorial to make any of my profiles work with non english clients

1. Open Ability Editor
2. Click on Ability named "--- initialize ---"
3. You ll see a list of names, pick first name "Training Dummy"
4. Search on www.wowhead.com for "Training Dummy", now click on upper left corner and choose your wow language
5. Replace the localized name on "--- initialize ---" mob list
6. Repeat the process with all names on the list

---------- Post added at 08:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:20 PM ----------




> Anyone know how I can add recuperate to the rogue sub pvp profile? It's pretty important.


Yes, but got some questions

1. How many combo points we use recuperate
2. Should be recuperate always active when our hp is not full?
3. Got any other rogue tips to improve pvp profile?

My pvp experience as rogue was awful, didnt tested profile muh time

----------


## saga3180

Are there any rotations for the tier 13 2 piece for ret pallys??

----------


## Xelper

Just move your Judgement priority up, I dunno exactly where it goes... but that is all that changes with 2pc.

----------


## sylaborg

> Are there any rotations for the tier 13 2 piece for ret pallys??


If you read a couple pages back, there isn't one.

----------


## zeloch

> Did you update to the newest PQR on the front page? That bug was fixed.


yes, ver 111, but need check on latest profiles

---------- Post added at 08:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:50 AM ----------

sheuron, thnx for help, post code for russians clients:

*--- initialize ---* 



```
  function SpecialAggro(t)
    local mob = { "Тренировочный манекен", "Тренировочный манекен рейдера", "Искаженный дух",
                         "Смотритель кладки из племени Амани", "Цепи Хаккара", "Голова Магмаря", 
                         "Боевой разрушитель", "Озумат", "Правая нога", "Левая нога", "Ледяная гробница",
                         "Восставший вурдалак", "Магическая воронка", "Burning Tendons", "Крыло", 
                         "Громадное щупальце", "Сумеречный штурмовой дракон", "Гориона", "Ледяной склеп" }    
    for _,v in ipairs(mob) do if UnitName(t) == v then return true end end
  end
```

*--- special events ---*


```
-- Try to aim on Darkmoon Faerie Cannon
local canontime = select(7,UnitBuffID("player",102116))
if canontime and canontime - GetTime() < 1.15 then CancelUnitBuff("player","Волшебные крылья") end
```

CancelUnitBuff() by ID it's real? very helpful with cancel mage's "ice block" without transltations

and finally, can u post your classes symbols? very intrested for mage pvp and fire =) thnx

----------


## sheuron

> yes, ver 111, but need check on latest profiles
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:50 AM ----------
> 
> sheuron, thnx for help, post code for russians clients:
> 
> *--- initialize ---* 
> 
> 
> ...


My classes symbols? whats that?

Btw, done a fire pvp profile, but need more testing
xeronfiremagepvp040112PQRProfiles.zip

----------


## zeloch

> My classes symbols? whats that?
> 
> Btw, done a fire pvp profile, but need more testing
> xeronfiremagepvp04012PQRProfiles.zip


sorry, on english is named Talents & Glyphs

ok, test it today. will be fine to get yours "Glyphs"
perhaps it may not seem so important, but the test is better for a more accurate model. Sorry for the urgency :Smile:

----------


## EETEE

Still no luck on a 100% working hunter profile? I've tried all of them and most of them have some pretty major flaws. Like the Spriest and Arcane Mage profiles work flawlessly, maximizing dps completely. The hunter ones are lacking some serious components. I just switch back between both I guess, maybe I just have some outdated profiles, I would great appreciate if somebody could post recent, up to date profiles! Thanks a lot!

----------


## sheuron

> sorry, on english is named Talents & Glyphs
> 
> ok, test it today. will be fine to get yours "Glyphs"
> perhaps it may not seem so important, but the test is better for a more accurate model. Sorry for the urgency


All talents are included on profile info. Glyphs are standard on each spec, check noxxic.com

---------- Post added at 01:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:32 AM ----------




> Still no luck on a 100% working hunter profile? I've tried all of them and most of them have some pretty major flaws. Like the Spriest and Arcane Mage profiles work flawlessly, maximizing dps completely. The hunter ones are lacking some serious components. I just switch back between both I guess, maybe I just have some outdated profiles, I would great appreciate if somebody could post recent, up to date profiles! Thanks a lot!


I done 29.5k with my hunter ilvl 384 on Ultraxion 10 man. If you say what is wrong in the profile maybe we can fix it.

----------


## EETEE

Can you possibly post the profile you're using? Which spec?

----------


## Blehbot

> Still no luck on a 100% working hunter profile? I've tried all of them and most of them have some pretty major flaws. Like the Spriest and Arcane Mage profiles work flawlessly, maximizing dps completely. The hunter ones are lacking some serious components. I just switch back between both I guess, maybe I just have some outdated profiles, I would great appreciate if somebody could post recent, up to date profiles! Thanks a lot!



Crystal Tech and Sheuron's Surv profile are about as good as you are going to get on Surv hunter they both have great uptime on dots and handle LNL procs well. Not sure what you are expecting but they are as close to a perfect rotation as your gonna get. I like Crystal's rotation with the pause taken out a little more because I dont have any need for the pause.

----------


## vorn10

@Lofty did u change anything in "autotargetlowhp" ability in hpala with "lowhpmembers"?

EDIT
How works "lowhpmembers"? It checking groups or whole raid as one group? What i see it works like
lowhpmembers > 4 so will return true only if in party are 4 lowhpmembers, cuz many times i see 7-10 60% hp ppl and it not using aoe heal, only when 4 members in one group have lowhp.
yeah my english suck but u should know what i mean.

----------


## Lofty

> @Lofty did u change anything in "autotargetlowhp" ability in hpala with "lowhpmembers"?


Nope, nothing was changed in auto target. Or auto target no mouseover (Other than the health %)

----------


## damo1981

Just Wondering if anyone could help with code for these two requests or point me in the right direction. 

_1st_

Loving the Boomie profile havent played boomie in years and have a renewed love for it now Thx.

what would make it perfect is a Wild Mushroom Bind too (say left shift) that would cast 3 mushrooms at mouse over and detonate. if someone could think of a way of doing this it would be perfect  :Big Grin: . 

_2nd_ 

Been working on the disc pve profile too tweaking it about got it pretty nice now. but would love to put atonement in the rotation. what im asking is would it be possible too smite holyfire a focus target (boss add) while peeps are at say 95% hp and switch to proper heals at 94% etc. if someone could write the code for that i can tweak it about and post it for all to use. Thanks

Thanks all for all the hard work and time spent on the profiles and the awesome Program  :Big Grin:

----------


## onya

onya tradeskills.zip

made a profile to prospect all your ore, cut gems and make rings etc then disenchant them.

assumes you're a priest with jc and enchanting.

----------


## jts1310

I'm trying to make a rotation that will post auctions with trade skill master. I made an ability:

RunMacroText("/click TSMAucPostButton")
return true

no spell id, I tried changing the delay but it would only post auctions every 5 seconds at best.
Any tips?

----------


## crystal_tech

i've done some testing with my sv profile. I'm running at 78ms for lag so my delay on explosive shot is higher, '1900ms'. on recount i get on avg 8 to 9 ticks from the dot. Is it perfect, no but one lost tick isn't the end of the world. If your lag is higher than 200ms then try setting the delay to '1300' and see if its an increase. remember the lower your lag higher your delay, higher your lag the lower your delay.

I know theres an api to check your lag. I don't know if the program allows for on the fly delay settings. 

eg:

local _, _, _, lag = GetNetStats()

if lag <= 200 then PQR_DelayThisSpell(1900, 2) else if lag >= 200 then PQR_DelayThisSpell(1300, 2) end

where PQR_DelayThisSpell(milliseconds, Number of times to delay)

something like that? It could help with timings of other rotations as well.

----------


## wwwnd

leetjerk, any updates on your masterfrost rotation?

----------


## Erasmus

hello
When i activate the rotation ( ash's resto druid)i get an error popping up saying that an addon (varied addon) has been blocked from an action reserved for blizzard UI? and asks to disable or ignore and cannot do either while rotation is enabled and if disabled it says the same about another addon when i try to reenable it, damned annoying  :Frown:

----------


## emba

Hello, my friends/ I tried to use it in pvp(arena, BG) IT would be an imbo programm in it, if there would be Push to use the rotation key(e: in arena when there proc of instant cyclone, first u must disable the programm and then use the proc, it is not easy), and focus kick with target kick in the same time.
PLEASE, + to my post, becouse this is important things
PS sory for my english

----------


## crystal_tech

> Hello, my friends/ I tried to use it in pvp(arena, BG) IT would be an imbo programm in it, if there would be Push to use the rotation key(e: in arena when there proc of instant cyclone, first u must disable the programm and then use the proc, it is not easy), and focus kick with target kick in the same time.
> PLEASE, + to my post, becouse this is important things
> PS sory for my english


sounds like your playing a druid and you need to convert some strings in your clients language.

if rotation coders that use ipairs loop with mob names try this



```
local targetID = tonumber((UnitGUID("target")):sub(-13, -9), 16) -- gets target mob ID number

local mobID = { numbers here } --wowhead mob id to check for

for i,v in ipairs(mobID) do
	if targetID == v then  -- if they match
		Do something
	end
end
```

I think this would solve the translation problems.

----------


## DKVance73

> i've done some testing with my sv profile. I'm running at 78ms for lag so my delay on explosive shot is higher, '1900ms'. on recount i get on avg 8 to 9 ticks from the dot. Is it perfect, no but one lost tick isn't the end of the world. If your lag is higher than 200ms then try setting the delay to '1300' and see if its an increase. remember the lower your lag higher your delay, higher your lag the lower your delay.
> 
> I know theres an api to check your lag. I don't know if the program allows for on the fly delay settings. 
> 
> eg:
> 
> local _, _, _, lag = GetNetStats()
> 
> if lag <= 200 then PQR_DelayThisSpell(1900, 2) else if lag >= 200 then PQR_DelayThisSpell(1300, 2) end
> ...


Crystal, where would you put that code to change the delay? I'm running on avg 62ms between home and world latency all the time. Thanks for the great work.

----------


## Debordes

> Here a tutorial to make any of my profiles work with non english clients
> 
> 1. Open Ability Editor
> 2. Click on Ability named "--- initialize ---"
> 3. You ll see a list of names, pick first name "Training Dummy"
> 4. Search on www.wowhead.com for "Training Dummy", now click on upper left corner and choose your wow language
> 5. Replace the localized name on "--- initialize ---" mob list
> 6. Repeat the process with all names on the list
> 
> ...


The main reason why people like to keep recup up is because they use a backstab+imp recup build, meaning they get 6% damage reduction

Opener is usually Premed>Garrote>BS>BS>5Recup>Hemo.
Just to give a small idea of importance recup (taken from someone who made a guide, and is much much wiser than I am lol)

*F I N I S H E R - P R I O R I T I E S:*

Do I have Recuperate up? if no, put it up, if yes then ...

Do I need sustained damage? Slice and Dice
Do I need burst? Eviscerate
Do I need control? Kidney Shot

Recup should have an uptime of around 75-90%, of course, that is highly circumstantial, but maybe that give better idea of how to place it when it come to importance

----------


## imdasandman

> leetjerk, any updates on your masterfrost rotation?


It does not need any.
I ranked in the top 25 with it on morchok this week

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk

----------


## imdasandman

> I'm trying to make a rotation that will post auctions with trade skill master. I made an ability:
> 
> RunMacroText("/click TSMAucPostButton")
> return true
> 
> no spell id, I tried changing the delay but it would only post auctions every 5 seconds at best.
> Any tips?


You could put that macro on an action bar and make pqr do timed keystrokes to a specific keybond maybe? I really don't know sceptre tam has a few anti bot checks in place it is a pain to get honorbuddy to make this happen

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk

----------


## Leetjerk

> It does not need any.
> I ranked in the top 25 with it on morchok this week
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


haha yeah thanks, i was wondering why i wasn't really getting any people whispering me to change things up a bit. I have added a pvp profile into it tho, pops PoF when targets sub 80 but higher than 20% so its not wasted, dark scrims focus(only uses it on sheep, fear, hex, cyclone) sometimes i will get a sheep and not even notice LOL. it also summons you pet and sacs it at sub 40% health.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Crystal, where would you put that code to change the delay? I'm running on avg 62ms between home and world latency all the time. Thanks for the great work.


oh that code is a wishlist item. I wish there was that API for PQR but sadly it doesn't exist....yet.

a work around is to create 2 ablities with differ delays and do the check which does exist.

spell 1 for 200ms or more
set delay of spell to low number (1300)


```
local _, _, _, lag = GetNetStats()

if lag > 200 then return true end
```


spell 1 for 200ms or less
set delay of spell to high number (1900)


```
local _, _, _, lag = GetNetStats()

if lag < 200 then return true end
```

thats why I want the API to be added so you wouldn't need to copy the same spell and do minor tweaks.

sorry if I got your hopes up.

----------


## cokx

Ive checked the complete code from my holy pala profile... its a bit wired.
first time i start the program it says, i wanna check a nil value with a number. so ive start looking over the code and found nothing. i switched between 2 profiles and the error occured again. after the 5th time it stopped complaining and worked flawless.
BUT ive changed nothing. so it must be PQR error. Maybe its too much code ?

----------


## Xelper

@crystal_tech:
PQR[rotationNumber].priorityTable.index[index] = index
PQR[rotationNumber].priorityTable.spid[index] = spid
PQR[rotationNumber].priorityTable.actn[index] = actn
PQR[rotationNumber].priorityTable.test[index] = testCode()
PQR[rotationNumber].priorityTable.recast[index] = recastDelay
PQR[rotationNumber].priorityTable.targetCast[index] = targetCast
PQR[rotationNumber].priorityTable.delay[index] = rotationNumber
PQR[rotationNumber].priorityTable.cancelChannel[index] = cancelChannel
PQR[rotationNumber].priorityTable.luaBefore[index] = luaBefore()
PQR[rotationNumber].priorityTable.luaAfter[index] = luaAfter()

rotationNumber = 0 if auto mode, 1-4 if manual... 
index = 0 based to the # of abilities in the rotation.



```
for i=0,100 do
    if PQR[0].priorityTable.spid[i] == 53301 then 
        --Exp Shot..
        PQR[0].priorityTable.recast[i] = 1000 + x  --add code here to get ping and adjust accordingly.
    end
end
```

The entire table is filled in when the rotation is enabled, so you can have this set as an ability that executes once per load, I am sure there is a way you could do it... You should be able to add in some code to change the delay of an ability based on lag by doing this. I know its not the most elegant way, but it will have to do for now.  :Smile: 

I'll also add in a global variable next update (PQR_RotationLoaded) that is set to true when a rotation is enabled, that you can use as a flag to execute code only once per rotation load. You would just need to set it to false after using it.

----------


## rayden54

Even if you don't want to use it to "cheat," this program would be amazing to test a rotation.

----------


## sheuron

Profile updates, package includes:
*Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Fire PvP, Arcane PvE)
*Priest* (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
*Hunter* (MM PvE, Survival PvE)
*Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
*Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
*Death Knight* (Frost PvP)

xeron050112PQRProfiles.zip

Here is the list of changes i can remember:

+ New Mage Fire PvP profile
+ Tune up Hunter survival profile
+ Started a new function to use dps cooldowns smarter. By example, dont use dps cooldown if we are on Spine of Deadwing fight and our target isnt Burning Tendon
+ Some fixes here and there

- Didnt got time to work on rogue pvp profiel yet.

Special note to all healing profile makers, the automatic target routine evolved, and most healing rotations are still using first routine i released. Most notable changes are:
1. More checks to avoid select a wrong target
2. Detect incoming heals from other healers, reduce overhealing
3. Target now priorize raid members with a dangerous magic spell for fast dispel

----------


## crystal_tech

> @crystal_tech:
> PQR[rotationNumber].priorityTable.index[index] = index
> PQR[rotationNumber].priorityTable.spid[index] = spid
> PQR[rotationNumber].priorityTable.actn[index] = actn
> PQR[rotationNumber].priorityTable.test[index] = testCode()
> PQR[rotationNumber].priorityTable.recast[index] = recastDelay
> PQR[rotationNumber].priorityTable.targetCast[index] = targetCast
> PQR[rotationNumber].priorityTable.delay[index] = rotationNumber
> PQR[rotationNumber].priorityTable.cancelChannel[index] = cancelChannel
> ...


sweet will try to get a update out using this.

----------


## Meatglue

> Profile updates, package includes:
> *Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Fire PvP, Arcane PvE)
> *Priest* (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
> *Hunter* (MM PvE, Survival PvE)
> *Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
> *Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
> *Death Knight* (Frost PvP)
> 
> xeron050112PQRProfiles.zip
> ...


Nicely done, keep on that rogue pvp grindstone. I can't touch my rogue till we got a good pvp profile for it haha. Also, was wondering if you have any plans on making blood pvp profile?

----------


## DSentinus

> Lucky for you I have already made and perfected a stance dance arms warrior profile! I posted it a bunch of pages back but since it's not in the OP it's hard to find. I can confirm that arms is better by quite a bit actually. I top the charts no matter where I am and I'm still in mostly 378s and constantly have people asking me for tips / how I do so much dps in LFR and dungeons. Here is the latest version:
> 
> BossProfilesv4.rar
> 
> This is made assuming 2 piece t12 and t13, so change inner rage (activates and uses heroic strike assuming it costs 10 less rage) and battle shout accordingly.


Could someone tell or show me how to change heroic strike inner rage and battle shout that Bossqwerty mentioned here? id like to learn, tried looking through the profile but its really confusing, thanks!

----------


## Meatglue

Crystal_Tech since you seem to be the warlock profiler, anyway to get a pvp profile going?

----------


## Kinky

@crystal_tech:
Take a look at my code on how I'm currently working out how to dynamically refresh dots (taking into account haste values, latency lag and travel-time)


```
local VT, _, _, _, _, _, timer = UnitDebuffID("target", 34914, "player")
local haste = GetCombatRating(19)
local latency = select(4,GetNetStats())

if IsSpellKnown(34914)
	and UnitExists("target")
	and PQR_IsMoving(1) == false
	and IsSpellInRange(tostring(GetSpellInfo(34914)), "target")
then
	if VT then
		if UnitBuffID("player", 90355) or UnitBuffID("player", 80353) or UnitBuffID("player", 32182) or UnitBuffID("player", 2825)
		then
			if timer - GetTime() <= 3/((1.5/((1+(haste/12805))*1.05*1.03*1.30))+(latency/1000)) then return true end
		else
			if timer - GetTime() <= 3/((1.5/((1+(haste/12805))*1.05*1.03))+(latency/1000)) then return true end
		end
	else return true end
end
```

I'm gonna be pushing a new update today with a experimental direct-damage profile I want people to test out. Basically, this profile will use Mind Flay until you've got 5 stacks of Evangelism, unleash Shadowfiend while popping Archangel, then Mind Blast/Mind Spike spam. I'm testing out some maximum DPS rotations combining 2 rotations as you're most likely only going to be able to sustain this mode for around 15 seconds, like on Hagara Heroic after a Elemental phase where we have no time to pre-dot and she's already taking increased damage.

I'm reviving the leveling profile I included in previous versions and also added a Mass Dispel key macro.
If everything goes well, it shouldn't need updating until the Mists of Pandaria pre-patch unless theorycrafting takes a sudden quick turn for Shadow Priests in particular.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## gavw

hey, 

im a first time user of this and i must says its amazing i play a Arms warrior and using this im always top 3rd within guild raids and top in LFR.. 

I was wondering if other arms warriors have changed any of the rotations or is there anything i can do to make my rotations better ?

thanks.

----------


## paveley

> haha yeah thanks, i was wondering why i wasn't really getting any people whispering me to change things up a bit. I have added a pvp profile into it tho, pops PoF when targets sub 80 but higher than 20% so its not wasted, dark scrims focus(only uses it on sheep, fear, hex, cyclone) sometimes i will get a sheep and not even notice LOL. it also summons you pet and sacs it at sub 40% health.


did you post the pvp one or planning to ?

----------


## emba

Hello, i need an interrupt in focus and cyclone in focus with diminishing check(if you can) for feral driud
I tried to write, but it isnot work.


```
local buff = { 118,116,61305,28271,28272,61780,61721,2637,33786,5185,8936,50464,19750,82326,2061,9484,605,8129,331,8004,51505,403,77472,51514,5782,1120,48181,30108,2061,
2006,
2050,
9484,
2060,
596,
32546,
64901,
32375,
64843,5185,
339,
8936,
50769,
20484,
2637,
740,
33786,
50464,6201,
1120,
79268,
5782,
712,
691,
710,
5484,
1122,
18540 ,
982,64382,116,
12051,
118,
759,
61721,
28271,
61305,
28272,
61780,
7328,
635,
19750,
879,
82326,
10326,331,
2008,
2645,
8004,
1064,
51514,
73920,42650}

local castingSpell, _, _, _, _, endTime = UnitCastingInfo("focus")
for i,v in ipairs(buff) do
if IsSpellInRange("Skull Bash", "focus")   and castingSpell == GetSpellInfo(v) and 1-((endTime/1000 - GetTime()/endTime) > 0.5  then return true end end
```

----------


## paveley

> Ive checked the complete code from my holy pala profile... its a bit wired.
> first time i start the program it says, i wanna check a nil value with a number. so ive start looking over the code and found nothing. i switched between 2 profiles and the error occured again. after the 5th time it stopped complaining and worked flawless.
> BUT ive changed nothing. so it must be PQR error. Maybe its too much code ?


I have almost the same issues, it can work without any problems when i log on, then if i reload my UI it can start throwing LUA errors at me....same thing can happen with Loftys holy pally rotation. If you are mounted, no errors...then you get off your mount and the spam is all over me. I tried disable the auto switching between the auras by removing them from my rotation, but then other erros come up.....and you keep on disabling stuff until it seem fine. Then next time you try with an unchanged profile it works althou i did nothing to it. It feels like it has something todo with buffs.

----------


## PIPOL13

Hi all! Can anyone give a profile on the druid balance? all rummaged through but did not nashol.
PS Thanks in advance

----------


## vorn10

> Special note to all healing profile makers, the automatic target routine evolved, and most healing rotations are still using first routine i released. Most notable changes are:
> 1. More checks to avoid select a wrong target
> 2. Detect incoming heals from other healers, reduce overhealing
> 3. Target now priorize raid members with a dangerous magic spell for fast dispel


That mean i can just copy it to holy pala?
Mean only points 1 and 2.

----------


## drewdenman

Are there any PvE Disc Priest Rotations out there?

----------


## Unasrage

> @crystal_tech:
> Take a look at my code on how I'm currently working out how to dynamically refresh dots (taking into account haste values, latency lag and travel-time)
> 
> 
> ```
> local VT, _, _, _, _, _, timer = UnitDebuffID("target", 34914, "player")
> local haste = GetCombatRating(19)
> local latency = select(4,GetNetStats())
> 
> ...



i wold kiss ya if i cold.. love your work man.. to bad i cant +rep ya anymore.. =(

----------


## crystal_tech

thats great how ever explosive shot is a little different as it procs and you can spam the same shot twice and the shot applies the dot so you have to delay your shot until the dot is finished. but now its proc spam key until proc is gone filler (aka arcane) then explosive. I'm trying different things to see what works better but i'm hoping with the ptr changes its going to be a none issue now.

as for lock pvp. Its almost ready to be released for feedback. I'm having an issue with soul swap but its minor issue

----------


## Techz

> Profile updates, package includes:
> *Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Fire PvP, Arcane PvE)
> *Priest* (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
> *Hunter* (MM PvE, Survival PvE)
> *Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
> *Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
> *Death Knight* (Frost PvP)
> 
> xeron050112PQRProfiles.zip
> ...


I would just like to say i love all your work and thank you for your hard work 

Ok im not mage pro at all but in your profile you have aoe if you hold left shift now for me this goes mad and spams flamestrike and im oom in no time at all maybe as it last for 8 secs put a timer on it?

Just asking about this as i might be wrong and this is for the mage pve fire :-)

Many Thanks

Techz

----------


## sheuron

> I would just like to say i love all your work and thank you for your hard work 
> 
> Ok im not mage pro at all but in your profile you have aoe if you hold left shift now for me this goes mad and spams flamestrike and im oom in no time at all maybe as it last for 8 secs put a timer on it?
> 
> Just asking about this as i might be wrong and this is for the mage pve fire :-)
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> Techz


The purpose of flamestrike spam is to force Impact to proc and able you spread your dots.

Typical aoe group
1. Hold Shift for 5 seconds, that ll make rotation to cast living bomb and spread it
2. Release shift and continue dps single target till your bombs explode
3. go to 1 if your bomb explode or if combustion is apply

----------


## lostwalker

Hi Crystal,
Were you able to make this fix? 




> nope not intended. workin on a fix

----------


## crystal_tech

> Hi Crystal,
> Were you able to make this fix?


yea, added a ton of stuff (pvp stuff!) and will release it soon.

----------


## lostwalker

Great cant wait




> yea, added a ton of stuff (pvp stuff!) and will release it soon.

----------


## Lofty

> Special note to all healing profile makers, the automatic target routine evolved, and most healing rotations are still using first routine i released. Most notable changes are:
> 1. More checks to avoid select a wrong target
> 2. Detect incoming heals from other healers, reduce overhealing
> 3. Target now priorize raid members with a dangerous magic spell for fast dispel


+ REP

Ill update the holy paladin rotation tonight.

Pretty epic update, thankyou  :Smile:

----------


## imdasandman

@leetjerk
On your masterfrost profile I ranked in all fights(which means it beat all my old records) 
4- top 15 ranks (ranked in the top 10 on h'm moarcock ) and top 15 on ultra. 3 more in top 75 and 1 in the top 200.

This thing is bad ass man. Great work. 
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk

----------


## Leetjerk

> @leetjerk
> On your masterfrost profile I ranked in all fights(which means it beat all my old records) 
> 4- top 15 ranks (ranked in the top 10 on h'm moarcock ) and top 15 on ultra. 3 more in top 75 and 1 in the top 200.
> 
> This thing is bad ass man. Great work. 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


haha thanks, i can improve it but the code is tricky and not working for some reason, i don't know why though. i posted it a few pages back(the blood tap obliterate stuff) if you can get that working i should be able to improve on it

----------


## solarwake

leetjerk,

I'm loving your masterfrost dk profile. Any update/dps increase would be great, I know between you and imdasandman this could be the best profile to hit the streets. My new guild is loving me so far!

Thanks again,
Saif

----------


## roli4

it doesn't work with 3.3.5  :Frown: 
If i use the originals(pve fury warrior) then:



> Message: [string "..."]:63: Usage: UnitBuff("unit", [index] or ["name", "rank"][, "filter"])
> Time: 01/06/12 10:20:50
> Count: 2200
> Stack: [C]: ?
> [C]: in function `UnitBuff'
> [string "..."]:63: in function `UnitBuffID'
> [string " function pqrFunc0() if modkeytime == nil t..."]:16: in function `?'
> [string "..."]:267: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "..."]:161: in function `PQR_CastNext'
> ...


and if i just make a simple rotation then dont cast it.(just bloodthirst)

----------


## Meatglue

> haha thanks, i can improve it but the code is tricky and not working for some reason, i don't know why though. i posted it a few pages back(the blood tap obliterate stuff) if you can get that working i should be able to improve on it


Didn't you say you made a pvp profile?

----------


## expunge

> Profile updates, package includes:
> *Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Fire PvP, Arcane PvE)
> *Priest* (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
> *Hunter* (MM PvE, Survival PvE)
> *Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
> *Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
> *Death Knight* (Frost PvP)
> 
> xeron050112PQRProfiles.zip
> ...


Not sure if it's me or not. When I use the arc mage profile and switch from single to aoe it won't ever switch back to single target .So i just stand there looking like a tard casting explosion.

edit* moved arcane explosion below --offensive spells-- and it seems to be fixed.

----------


## roli4

it doesn't work with 3.3.5 
If i use the originals(pve fury warrior) then:



> Message: [string "..."]:63: Usage: UnitBuff("unit", [index] or ["name", "rank"][, "filter"])
> Time: 01/06/12 10:20:50
> Count: 2200
> Stack: [C]: ?
> [C]: in function `UnitBuff'
> [string "..."]:63: in function `UnitBuffID'
> [string " function pqrFunc0() if modkeytime == nil t..."]:16: in function `?'
> [string "..."]:267: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "..."]:161: in function `PQR_CastNext'
> ...


and if i just make a simple rotation then dont cast it.(just bloodthirst)

----------


## ghostwheel

> onya tradeskills.zip
> 
> made a profile to prospect all your ore, cut gems and make rings etc then disenchant them.
> 
> assumes you're a priest with jc and enchanting.



thank you for that

----------


## Fopp

@LeetJerk you are amazing! this masterfrost profile is the best dk cc i have ever used!!! donation incoming soon!

----------


## Tyron1989

> Profile updates, package includes:
> Mage (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Fire PvP, Arcane PvE)
> Priest (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
> Hunter (MM PvE, Survival PvE)
> Warrior (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
> Rogue (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
> Death Knight (Frost PvP)
> 
> xeron050112PQRProfiles.zip
> ...



I'd like to say first i think i'ts great you give updates to these profiles and spend the time sharing them but for the Holy PVE priest it's pissing me off because even when the group is at 100% it's still spamming heal on whoever, also all the percentages are wrong also heal should be set to heal at 80% instead of 95% because you just waste mana when no one is taking damage. 

If it's possible can you take a look at your Holy PVE profile and set it to only start healing when your raid / party memeber is at 80% then if the party is above 90% HP just stop i waste so much mana just spamming random heals to people that don't need it. 

:P i hope this helps any questions please just ask me, i don't know a thing about LUA so im hoping someone can help.

i have the old profile still that i have gotten to work perfectly in 5mans and i'll soon try it in a raid this weekend and let use know, i never oom with the old profile I've tweaked but i'll let use know once i've tried it in a raid to see how it preforms.

----------


## Techz

> The purpose of flamestrike spam is to force Impact to proc and able you spread your dots.
> 
> Typical aoe group
> 1. Hold Shift for 5 seconds, that ll make rotation to cast living bomb and spread it
> 2. Release shift and continue dps single target till your bombs explode
> 3. go to 1 if your bomb explode or if combustion is apply


Ok i will try this out thank you for all your hard work and keep it up :-) we need you :-)

---------- Post added at 02:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:13 PM ----------




> haha thanks, i can improve it but the code is tricky and not working for some reason, i don't know why though. i posted it a few pages back(the blood tap obliterate stuff) if you can get that working i should be able to improve on it


 Hi im testing this out atm can you give me some sort of stats to change like what sort of mastery should i aim for and a spec if its different from standard frost DW 

Many Thanks

----------


## Leetjerk

> Ok i will try this out thank you for all your hard work and keep it up :-) we need you :-)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:13 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Hi im testing this out atm can you give me some sort of stats to change like what sort of mastery should i aim for and a spec if its different from standard frost DW 
> 
> Many Thanks


Talent Calculator - Game - World of Warcraft is the talents and just go hit 8% ---> exp 26 ----> mastery ----> haste ----> crit

----------


## Xelper

> it doesn't work with 3.3.5 
> If i use the originals(pve fury warrior) then:
> 
> and if i just make a simple rotation then dont cast it.(just bloodthirst)


PQR does work on 3.3.5. I just tested it. Right under the download link it says something along the lines of "The included profiles are for live only. You will need to make your own profiles for emulators."

I created a 1 ability rotation on a warrior, Heroic Strike.

Name: Heroic Strike
Spell ID: 78
Code: 


```
return true
```

It uses Heroic Strike when it has the rage to do so. You may be using the wrong spell ID, back in 3.3.5 spells had ranks, and multiple spell IDs, you need to cast the proper one.

----------


## bobo

Hey guys. I'm using PQR1.1.1 that I got off Xelpers wiki page with Onya's newest resto shaman profile. Everything works great but when I get to Loot Ship and Spine of Deathwing my framerate drops to about 6fps. It's like every second the game pauses then continues over and over. When I stop the rotation everything goes back to normal and as soon as I start it up again the video lag starts up. Any ideas?

Sorry if a solution has been posted for this already. In kind of a rush so don't have time to look through it all.

Thanks in advance and thanks for all the great work all of you guys have done with this program. Can't play without it anymore.

----------


## imdasandman

> haha thanks, i can improve it but the code is tricky and not working for some reason, i don't know why though. i posted it a few pages back(the blood tap obliterate stuff) if you can get that working i should be able to improve on it


I will see what I can work out.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk

----------


## n1bl3r

Great work on all the profiles people, totally blows away my first atempts at my arc mage. I now have a sort of off the wall request, dont know if it is possible. I am leveling a rogue with skinning, Has anyone created or can someone create the code to loot nearest mob and skin the mob? 

Thanks,

----------


## solarwake

> I will see what I can work out.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


Are you planning on releasing this to the public? I would love to help you test it out!

Solarwake

----------


## faltheryn

This is extremely detectable and very dangerous to use... A user named "33minutes" Is that correct?*) Has a download in a post on the lazy raider topic. It's a modified version of the guy who made lazy raider's addon, you Modify Rotation Builder and build profiles yourself. It's time consuming but 100% safe as it doesn't touch World of Warcraft AT ALL. The only thing that uses World of Warcraft is Rotation Builder and it's a completely legit addon. Also, It never needs to be updated, all you have to do is update the rotation builder addon which will always be updated because a lot of legit players use it.

Hope this helped.

----------


## Meatglue

> This is extremely detectable and very dangerous to use... A user named "33minutes" Is that correct?*) Has a download in a post on the lazy raider topic. It's a modified version of the guy who made lazy raider's addon, you Modify Rotation Builder and build profiles yourself. It's time consuming but 100% safe as it doesn't touch World of Warcraft AT ALL. The only thing that uses World of Warcraft is Rotation Builder and it's a completely legit addon. Also, It never needs to be updated, all you have to do is update the rotation builder addon which will always be updated because a lot of legit players use it.
> 
> Hope this helped.


What makes PQR extremely detectable? What makes whatever you're talking about not detectable? I think it's safe to say not one person has been banned from using this tool.

----------


## crystal_tech

> This is extremely detectable and very dangerous to use... A user named "33minutes" Is that correct?*) Has a download in a post on the lazy raider topic. It's a modified version of the guy who made lazy raider's addon, you Modify Rotation Builder and build profiles yourself. It's time consuming but 100% safe as it doesn't touch World of Warcraft AT ALL. The only thing that uses World of Warcraft is Rotation Builder and it's a completely legit addon. Also, It never needs to be updated, all you have to do is update the rotation builder addon which will always be updated because a lot of legit players use it.
> 
> Hope this helped.


then don't use it. every thing has a risk.

----------


## Meatglue

1 rep 22 posts. I say ignore the hater. :P

----------


## Xelper

> This is extremely detectable and very dangerous to use... A user named "33minutes" Is that correct?*) Has a download in a post on the lazy raider topic. It's a modified version of the guy who made lazy raider's addon, you Modify Rotation Builder and build profiles yourself. It's time consuming but 100% safe as it doesn't touch World of Warcraft AT ALL. The only thing that uses World of Warcraft is Rotation Builder and it's a completely legit addon. Also, It never needs to be updated, all you have to do is update the rotation builder addon which will always be updated because a lot of legit players use it.
> 
> Hope this helped.


You are funny. Going to a Bots/Hacks section of a website, and complaining people might get banned for using a hack.  :Smile: 

Hope this helped.

----------


## onya

> Hey guys. I'm using PQR1.1.1 that I got off Xelpers wiki page with Onya's newest resto shaman profile. Everything works great but when I get to Loot Ship and Spine of Deathwing my framerate drops to about 6fps. It's like every second the game pauses then continues over and over. When I stop the rotation everything goes back to normal and as soon as I start it up again the video lag starts up. Any ideas?
> 
> Sorry if a solution has been posted for this already. In kind of a rush so don't have time to look through it all.
> 
> Thanks in advance and thanks for all the great work all of you guys have done with this program. Can't play without it anymore.


yeah i had this problem but i thought i'd fixed it. when you say the latest was it *onya resto 03012012* you downloaded?

what do you have the ability check delay set to? if it's too low it will definitely cause lag.

try unloading all your addons and see if that helps. 

was this in lfr? i've done a bunch of testing in lfr and i've never been sure if people dropping or joining the raid mid fight causes problems but i think it may.

----------


## Xelper

@bobo: I heard that the problem with the rotation on those fights is it is trying to calculate chain heal usage based on player locations. IIRC player location data isn't available on those fights (no world map, so API doesn't return anything.) The rotation likely needs to be updated for those fights.

----------


## cokx

OK, I finally found the Error.

My HolyPala PVP Profile should work flawless now

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

cokxPaladin07012012.rar

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please give me feedback what should be improved

----------


## PIPOL13

You can make a balance druid profile?

----------


## Bossqwerty

Here's my 5th and most likely final version of my stance dance arms warrior profile, I feel it's as near to perfection as it can be. Widespread use would most definitely lead to arms warriors being nerfed. I did 62k dps on zonozz this week and I still have a bunch of 378s. Enjoy!

My raiding boss target dummy dps is just under 27k with only self buffs and no recklessness over 15 mins. I do have that 403 Gurthalak though and the proc averages 12% of my total damage done.

http://www.mediafire.com/?enhttcbf4ublmgr

----------


## cokx

please reupload, the mediaserver where your profile is up seems to be down

----------


## saga3180

> Here's my 5th and most likely final version of my stance dance arms warrior profile, I feel it's as near to perfection as it can be. Widespread use would most definitely lead to arms warriors being nerfed. I did 62k dps on zonozz this week and I still have a bunch of 378s. Enjoy!
> 
> Bossqwertystancedance.rar


I ****ING LOVE YOU for this!!!!!

----------


## Bossqwerty

> please reupload, the mediaserver where your profile is up seems to be down


It was working a second ago, I believe mediafire is having some kind of issue at the moment. Give it a few minutes.

Edit: new and working link added

edit 2: again it was working for like 5 mins and now its not, anyone more experienced with mediafire know whats going on?

edit 3: New and working link added again. No idea whats going on

----------


## onya

> @bobo: I heard that the problem with the rotation on those fights is it is trying to calculate chain heal usage based on player locations. IIRC player location data isn't available on those fights (no world map, so API doesn't return anything.) The rotation likely needs to be updated for those fights.


GetPlayerMapPosition returns 0,0 for both of these fights causing my code to spam SetMapToCurrentZone. addons firing on this event would explain why disabling most of my addons seemed to fix the lag for me.

i've coded a workaround for these fights try it and let me know how it goes.

onya resto 070112.zip

----------


## saga3180

> It was working a second ago, I believe mediafire is having some kind of issue at the moment. Give it a few minutes.
> 
> Edit: new and working link added
> 
> edit 2: again it was working for like 5 mins and now its not, anyone more experienced with mediafire know whats going on?
> 
> edit 3: New and working link added again. No idea whats going on



Question whats your talent build for this????

----------


## imdasandman

> It was working a second ago, I believe mediafire is having some kind of issue at the moment. Give it a few minutes.
> 
> Edit: new and working link added
> 
> edit 2: again it was working for like 5 mins and now its not, anyone more experienced with mediafire know whats going on?
> 
> edit 3: New and working link added again. No idea whats going on


you are going to make me level my warrior from 80-85 just to play with this.... Not like I already had 5 toons with ilvls over 380....  :Stick Out Tongue:  I won't be able to fully test this out for a good minute but I might edit w/e abilites warriors have from 81-85 and run this in LFD and random BG's for luls

----------


## PIPOL13

help with a profile on a balance druid

----------


## cokx

my suggestions on your arms profiles are:
The CS Refresh from the newest T-Set


```
 local csDebuff = UnitDebuffID("target", 86346, "PLAYER")
local csDebuffR = UnitDebuffID("target", 108126, "PLAYER")
local _, _, _, _, _, _, exptime =  UnitDebuffID("target", 86346, "PLAYER")
local DS = GetShapeshiftForm()


if DS ~= 1 and (csDebuff == nil and csDebuffR == nil and (GetSpellCooldown(12294) < 2 or GetSpellCooldown(12294) > 3)) or exptime < 4  then return true end
```

and make CS the highest priority, even if in Execute range and execute buff > 4

if Deadly Calm is ready in 4 seconds or less do heroic strike do dump rage 

and rewrite the aoe mode, it kinda sucks ^^

----------


## Lofty

Was hoping i was going to be able to work on the holy paladin profile today.

But work only has .NET 3.5SP1 installed  :Frown: 

So going to be a little longer im afraid. (It's going to be a re-write for V2)

----------


## imdasandman

> help with a profile on a balance druid


balance druids have to be gimicked to do good dps in alot of different situations.. that is why the intended way of playing them witht the stadard rotation sucks... I am sorry but unless you are will to code spefic conditions for specific events during boss enounter for say holding a solar eclipse to twist shroom/tab sunfire or hold lunar for increased dmg with starfall on burst/burn phase than forget about it.... Boomkins are way to dynamic and have very very specific rotations to each fight/phases.

----------


## Meatglue

WTB Bossqwerty pvp profile with stance dance for warrior.  :Big Grin: 

Using Bubba's but feel like this profile would be better than his for pvp if configured right. I tried using Bubba's abilities to do this but will not work.

----------


## Leetjerk

> @LeetJerk you are amazing! this masterfrost profile is the best dk cc i have ever used!!! donation incoming soon!


Thanks mate

----------


## sheuron

Some love to rogue pvp. Updated Rogue Subtlely PvP profile:

xeronroguesub070112PQRProfiles.zip

How to use the profile:

You ll need to choose an openner, usually Garrote on casters, Cheap Shot on melee, rotation ll not start till you do first attack

Bind Vanish to ALT + any key

Bind Smoke bomb to ALT + any key, ll be use automatically when you are low hp, but sometimes you want to use it manually when your target is about to die and want to stop heals on him.

Bind Blind macro to ALT + any key


```
#showtooltip
/cast [target=mouseover, exists] Blind; Blind
```

Features:
+ Keep Recuperate/Slice and Dice up
+ Kindney Shot, Dismantle on cooldown
+ Remove Enrage from target
+ Use Shadowstep when your target go away or Deadly Trow if shadowstep is on cooldown


Please feedback your experiences and tips to improve it.

----------


## Leetjerk

Masterfrost.rar

Now includes my PVP Profile. (must use this spec as it doesn't use obliterate) Talent Calculator - Game - World of Warcraft

Pops PoF and the on-use trinket in the second trinket slot when the target drops under 80%
Will Dark scrim focus target if they cast a CC(hex, cyclone, sheep, fear, MC)
hold left ctrl to strang focus
hold left shift to pause rotation
If you summon your pet it will auto Sac it(thought that was better as you know when you're about to die and never summon pet other than to sac)
You have to manually AMS and Lichbourne






also includes a profile to switch to blood presence and continue the rotation as normal ( for stomp soaking on HM Morchock or tanking an add on madness)

----------


## Lofty

I don't supose anyone has an old version of PQR (That works with .NET 3.5?)

Really wanna get to work on re-writing this Hpala profile.

I would use Notepad, but i always end up messing something up  :Big Grin:

----------


## smrdlja

Why Prot warriors profiles aren't spaming Brage? Its of GCD.

----------


## pepe2c

Any1 can tell me the code to strangulate my Focus when it is casting? =P THX ^^

----------


## wayne...

> Masterfrost.rar
> 
> Now includes my PVP Profile. (must use this spec as it doesn't use obliterate) Talent Calculator - Game - World of Warcraft
> 
> Pops PoF and the on-use trinket in the second trinket slot when the target drops under 80%
> Will Dark scrim focus target if they cast a CC(hex, cyclone, sheep, fear, MC)
> hold left ctrl to strang focus
> hold left shift to pause rotation
> If you summon your pet it will auto Sac it(thought that was better as you know when you're about to die and never summon pet other than to sac)
> ...


can this work for 2h to?

----------


## Bossqwerty

> my suggestions on your arms profiles are:
> The CS Refresh from the newest T-Set
> 
> 
> ```
>  local csDebuff = UnitDebuffID("target", 86346, "PLAYER")
> local csDebuffR = UnitDebuffID("target", 108126, "PLAYER")
> local _, _, _, _, _, _, exptime =  UnitDebuffID("target", 86346, "PLAYER")
> local DS = GetShapeshiftForm()
> ...


Thanks. I will definitely add the 4 piece set bonus code, I just hadn't gotten it myself yet. I also hadn't even thought to add the Deadly Calm heroic strike dump, I'll do that as well. I know my AoE code is pretty poor, if anyone knows that the "perfect" AoE rotation is let me know and I'll code it.

----------


## nebmyers

any enhance shaman profiles?

----------


## thenthelies

Hey guys, is there any code that would get this thing to adhere to the global cooldown? What I'm looking to do is have spell x that ISN'T on the GCD cast right when a GCD of 1.5sec is at 0.1sec.

Thanks + rep to any who can help.

----------


## Bossqwerty

> my suggestions on your arms profiles are:
> The CS Refresh from the newest T-Set
> 
> 
> ```
>  local csDebuff = UnitDebuffID("target", 86346, "PLAYER")
> local csDebuffR = UnitDebuffID("target", 108126, "PLAYER")
> local _, _, _, _, _, _, exptime =  UnitDebuffID("target", 86346, "PLAYER")
> local DS = GetShapeshiftForm()
> ...


Here's v5.1 with your changes included, download here:

BossSDv5.1.rar

Please continue to suggest ways of maximizing dps, this applies to anyone who uses the profile! AoE still pretty much sucks, waiting on someone to tell me the ideal AoE rotation.

----------


## cokx

> Thanks. I will definitely add the 4 piece set bonus code, I just hadn't gotten it myself yet. I also hadn't even thought to add the Deadly Calm heroic strike dump, I'll do that as well. I know my AoE code is pretty poor, if anyone knows that the "perfect" AoE rotation is let me know and I'll code it.


i would say for good dps and aoe do this:

CS
sweeping strikes if more than 2 enemys in range (have forgotten the code for it)
bladestorm if more than 2 enemys in range
whirlwind if more than 4 enemys in range
thunder clap if more than 8 enemys in range
cleave if more than 2 enemys in range
execute
ms
overpower
slam ( maybe not)


and for the lazy way you could just add this to the normal rotation and the bot asks if enemy is in range.
and it should be possible to switch between the normal mode and the only singletarget mode via modkey, but the normal mode works as singletarget mode also. the singletarget mode is just for encounters where you dont want to aoe.

if you want i can help you

----------


## Unasrage

@bossquerty: hi m8 =)

can u plz tell me whats the talents ya using for this profile?

tks in advance

----------


## Bossqwerty

> @bossquerty: hi m8 =)
> 
> can u plz tell me whats the talents ya using for this profile?
> 
> tks in advance


Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft

I don't know if this is the "best" spec but it's what I use. Also I released another new version on the last page with some changes if anyone missed it.

----------


## itzaraya

> Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft
> 
> I don't know if this is the "best" spec but it's what I use. Also I released another new version on the last page with some changes if anyone missed it.


What changes did you make to the latest version?

----------


## Bossqwerty

> What changes did you make to the latest version?


I included the changes cokx recommended in v5.1

---------- Post added at 12:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:15 PM ----------




> i would say for good dps and aoe do this:
> 
> CS
> sweeping strikes if more than 2 enemys in range (have forgotten the code for it)
> bladestorm if more than 2 enemys in range
> whirlwind if more than 4 enemys in range
> thunder clap if more than 8 enemys in range
> cleave if more than 2 enemys in range
> execute
> ...


I'm unaware of any method of checking how many enemies are around you, this profile is the first and only type of coding I've ever done.

----------


## itzaraya

Your profile is pretty awesome. I've been using it for a while now, the only thing ive noticed that may be wrong with it is that after looking through logs it seems like its way too heroic strike heavy. Sometimes heroic strike accounts for more damage than both overpower and slam.

----------


## Bossqwerty

> Your profile is pretty awesome. I've been using it for a while now, the only thing ive noticed that may be wrong with it is that after looking through logs it seems like its way too heroic strike heavy. Sometimes heroic strike accounts for more damage than both overpower and slam.


Have you noticed if it uses it so much that it has no rage for MS or CS? But yeah you're right I'll look at that, I believe it should be using slam instead of heroic strike with excess rage unless its above 90 or something. I also have it set up assuming 2pc t13 which will give a lot more priority to heroic strike.

----------


## itzaraya

> Have you noticed if it uses it so much that it has no rage for MS or CS? But yeah you're right I'll look at that, I believe it should be using slam instead of heroic strike with excess rage unless its above 90 or something. I also have it set up assuming 2pc t13 which will give a lot more priority to heroic strike.


Yea i think the issue is its not using slam enough, the damage per rage of slam outweighs heroic strike. If that was optimized a bit better the profile would be ridiculously awesome.

----------


## Bossqwerty

> Yea i think the issue is its not using slam enough, the damage per rage of slam outweighs heroic strike. If that was optimized a bit better the profile would be ridiculously awesome.


Ok I'll definitely look at it then, will probably have another new version released later today. Especially if more people post and give me ideas.

edit: I just glanced at my code and I already see what the problem is, it definitely isn't using slam correctly. I'll have it fixed later. Thanks!

----------


## itzaraya

> Ok I'll definitely look at it then, will probably have another new version released later today. Especially if more people post and give me ideas.
> 
> edit: I just glanced at my code and I already see what the problem is, it definitely isn't using slam correctly. I'll have it fixed later. Thanks!


Awesome! Oh and even with the profile not using slam correctly, i still ranked top 10 dps for arms warriors on haggara this week in DS. I cant wait to see what i do with it optimized!

----------


## ShinyKnight

@Boss -

Another random, but relevant, thought that I had is... I'm not sure how your profile manages it (assuming it does, of course), but getting a 2nd Sudden Death proc while the CS buff is already up and holding it until it's about to fall off is better DPS than, say, using it as soon as it procs. Probably not by a *lot*, but it's still an increase.  :Smile: 

Also, depending on movement, this spec is a very, very slight DPS increase, as well, thanks to the bit of extra rage: http://www.wowhead.com/talent#LGRccRMRurzcrZh:mcMMdr0kz

----------


## boxo

I've been using the feral rotations a lot, particularly adamzz's. It does not, however, account for ravage! procs. That's probably fine up until the 4 pc, then it may be a bit of a hassle. Are there any other proc based abilities I could model a ravage ability off of? I'm new to the coding side of this.

peace

----------


## Bossqwerty

> @Boss -
> 
> Another random, but relevant, thought that I had is... I'm not sure how your profile manages it (assuming it does, of course), but getting a 2nd Sudden Death proc while the CS buff is already up and holding it until it's about to fall off is better DPS than, say, using it as soon as it procs. Probably not by a *lot*, but it's still an increase. 
> 
> Also, depending on movement, this spec is a very, very slight DPS increase, as well, thanks to the bit of extra rage: Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft


Yup I actually already have it set up to only reapply CS if it's about to fall off, thanks though. Keep the tips coming.

----------


## ShinyKnight

> Yup I actually already have it set up to only reapply CS if it's about to fall off, thanks though. Keep the tips coming.


Shibby, now just need to get the code for Ultraxion added, heh...  :Wink: 

Can't wait to see how this performs when you get the slam issue fixed, thanks!

----------


## Xelper

Will release some PTR updates later this weekend, I need to reinstall PTR and get it patched up.

Just a heads up, there is now a 64 bit WoW client on PTR, this will not work on a 64 bit client. You should be running WoW on 32 bit (x86). Honestly, I haven't ever had to do anything with a 64 bit app before (reverse engineering wise), so it may or may not ever get updated for 64 bit (32 bit will always be OK) based on how easy it will be to update and how much free time I have.

----------


## jackus

how to pause a script?

So when I press ALT it would pause the bot.

----------


## roli4

[sorry my english is very poor]
ahh i just cant do to work on 3.3.5
i tried to change the id but dont work :Frown: 
it's just dont do anything..autoattack
P.S.:
WHOOOAA THIS IS WORKS JUTS VERY HARD TO FIND THE CORRECT ID'S..(Heroic strike is not 78, it's 47450)
but how to edit this loool
i cant find where is the problem



> if UnitHealthMax("target") > UnitHealthMax("player")*10 and UnitAffectingCombat("player") then
> 
> buff = { 58567, 91565, 8647, 95467, 95466 }
> local _,_,_,count,_,_,timer,caster = UnitDebuffID("target",58567)
> local armordebuff = nil
> 
> for i,v in ipairs(buff) do
> if UnitDebuffID("target",v) then armordebuff = 1 end
> end
> ...

----------


## Bossqwerty

Here's an updated version of my stance dance arms warrior profile. I fixed the slam code but I did a lot of research and personal trials and with 2pc t13 it seems better to prioritize heroic strike while under the effects of inner rage, so you will still see heroic strike high on the dmg list.

Still open to suggestion to improve the profile in any way possible

Download here:

BossSDv5.2.rar

----------


## ShinyKnight

> Here's an updated version of my stance dance arms warrior profile. I fixed the slam code but I did a lot of research and personal trials and with 2pc t13 it seems better to prioritize heroic strike while under the effects of inner rage, so you will still see heroic strike high on the dmg list.
> 
> Still open to suggestion to improve the profile in any way possible
> 
> Download here:
> 
> BossSDv5.2.rar


You rock. Downloading and trying it out now.  :Smile:

----------


## ishtro

> Ok I'll definitely look at it then, will probably have another new version released later today. Especially if more people post and give me ideas.
> 
> edit: I just glanced at my code and I already see what the problem is, it definitely isn't using slam correctly. I'll have it fixed later. Thanks!


hey boss, here is some of the codes i am using. i changed all the spellid's to names for easy reading. on a 10mil boss dump test i am pulling about 3k dps more than your profile. i will up my profile after i work everything out. 

HS


```
local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")
local rage = UnitPower("player")

if (((rage >= 85 or (UnitBuff("player","Inner Rage") and rage >= 75)) and unithealth >= 20) or UnitBuff("player","Deadly Calm") or UnitBuff("player","Battle Trance") or ((UnitBuff("player","Incite") or UnitDeBuff("target", "Colossus Smash", "PLAYER") and (((rage >= 50 or UnitBuff("player","Inner Rage") and rage >= 40)) and unithealth >= 20) or ((rage >= 75 or (UnitBuff("player","Inner Rage") and rage >= 65)) and unithealth < 20)))) then
	return true
end
```

Slam


```
local cs, _, _, _, _, _, csx = UnitDebuffID("target", "Colossus Smash", "PLAYER")
local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")
local rage = UnitPower("player")

if unithealth > 20 then
	if (GetSpellCooldown("Mortal Strike") >= 1.5 and (rage >= 35 or UnitBuff("player","Deadly Calm") or cs ~= nil)) or (GetSpellCooldown("Mortal Strike") >= 1.2 and (csx - GetTime() < .5) and rage >= 35) then
		return true
	end
end
```

Execute


```
local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")
local _,_,_,count = UnitBuff("player", "Executioner")
		
if unithealth < 20 then	
	if count ~= 5 or UnitPower("player") > 65 or UnitBuff("player", "Deadly Calm") or UnitBuff("player", "Recklessness") or UnitBuff("player", "Battle Trance") then
 		 return true
	end
end
```

if you can improve please do so!

----------


## Bossqwerty

> hey boss, here is some of the codes i am using. i changed all the spellid's to names for easy reading. on a 10mil boss dump test i am pulling about 3k dps more than your profile. i will up my profile after i work everything out. 
> 
> HS
> 
> 
> ```
> local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")
> local rage = UnitPower("player")
> 
> ...


I'll check those out for sure, won't be until tomorrow that I release a new version though. I do pretty rigorous testing and it takes a while. Also give my new version a shot and tell me if you're still getting higher numbers with your changes. Thanks

----------


## ishtro

> I'll check those out for sure, won't be until tomorrow that I release a new version though. I do pretty rigorous testing and it takes a while. Also give my new version a shot and tell me if you're still getting higher numbers with your changes. Thanks


will do.. need to add trinkets and blood fury to your profile then i will test it out ;]

edit: nice job.. only pulling about 500k more now.

----------


## imdasandman

> can this work for 2h to?


you do not pvp as frost with a 2H actually you don't use 2H period with Frost  :Stick Out Tongue: 

But yes it will function the same just make sure you have your talents setup for 2H and not DW  :Stick Out Tongue: 

@leet 
man your coding is to far advanced than what I comprehand so there is no way I can help imporve your code /rotations except maybe for the blood tap+ oblit you could code an oblite that has the conditions you want for it to cast and use the blood tap but just place the blood tap spell in the actions box like /cast blood tap imo.... That is the only way I could see making it work.

----------


## Rusik

Help please cant find profile on Elem Shaman : (

----------


## Leetjerk

> can this work for 2h to?


It will but it wont be good, it doesn't use obliterate at all so you'd have to waste talent points to hit the bottom of the frost tree(not optimal) i might write a 2H frost pvp rotation up but as i don't really do it(or have a good 2H) i can't test it that much. It would also be complicated as 2H is situational as to when it uses obliterate. It would probably end up having to have two profiles that you switch between as required, one to spam obliterate the other to spam necrotic strike.

----------


## porksoda

I put the following code into Battle Shout. It looks to see if someone in your party has cast Horn of Winter (provides the same buff). If they have, Battle Shout will not be cast. Directly beneath this I have a Commanding Shout set to cast (same buff as fort) with no special checks in place. This provides the party with the maximum buffs and also provides you with rage regen, even if you happen to have a priest and a DK in party. If the DK is bad with keeping his horn up, you'll simply alternate between shouts.

No special checks are needed since they share a timer. Simply add this code to Battle Shout and make sure its directly above Commanding Shout. I've been running this for a week with no issues.

This should work fine with Fury too. I just happen to be playing Arms at the moment.



```
if UnitExists("target") and UnitPower("player") < 60 then
  if UnitBuffID("player",57330) then
    return false
  else
    return true
  end
end
```

----------


## roli4

Attachment 5703Attachment 5704
Finally pqr works with 3.3.5!(without sunder armor and slam, nothing special)
but when i fight with bosses this error will appear.Just in instances just with bosses.WHAT?

----------


## Eff

Quick update made to my Resto Druid profile:

- Added auto-stop casting on high HP targets (>= 98%)
- Added auto-stop casting for Treeform, Rebirth and Tranq
- Updated Swiftmend checks, will be used alot more often now
- Updated MotW checks to use the raid not just player
- Updated Wildgrowth to check group size

Thanks for the suggestions from GRB.

Download can be found here: RestoDruid_Ash_Profile.rar

----------


## Meatglue

Looking for help with an assist focus macro for RBG's to use as an ability to auto assist.

I usually use /target [target=focustarget, harm, nodead] and just use a /assist on my focus target.

----------


## PIPOL13

> Quick update made to my Resto Druid profile:
> 
> - Added auto-stop casting on high HP targets (>= 98%)
> - Added auto-stop casting for Treeform, Rebirth and Tranq
> - Updated Swiftmend checks, will be used alot more often now
> - Updated MotW checks to use the raid not just player
> - Updated Wildgrowth to check group size
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions from GRB.
> ...


Hi, can you make a profile on the druid balance?

----------


## ShinyKnight

> I put the following code into Battle Shout. It looks to see if someone in your party has cast Horn of Winter (provides the same buff). If they have, Battle Shout will not be cast. Directly beneath this I have a Commanding Shout set to cast (same buff as fort) with no special checks in place. This provides the party with the maximum buffs and also provides you with rage regen, even if you happen to have a priest and a DK in party. If the DK is bad with keeping his horn up, you'll simply alternate between shouts.
> 
> No special checks are needed since they share a timer. Simply add this code to Battle Shout and make sure its directly above Commanding Shout. I've been running this for a week with no issues.
> 
> This should work fine with Fury too. I just happen to be playing Arms at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Interesting.

----------


## vergil10

any one got feral (cat) pve profile ??

----------


## Discipline

> onya tradeskills.zip
> 
> made a profile to prospect all your ore, cut gems and make rings etc then disenchant them.
> 
> assumes you're a priest with jc and enchanting.


Could you, please, split those JC and ENCH parts? I tried to myself, but i cannot get it to work.

---------- Post added at 07:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:19 AM ----------




> Holy paladin update.
> CURRENT VERSION: 1.3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> CHANGELOG V1.3
> 
> ...


That is a great profile.
I don't get how you're still a leecher... +5rep

----------


## kickmydog

> I put the following code into Battle Shout. It looks to see if someone in your party has cast Horn of Winter (provides the same buff). If they have, Battle Shout will not be cast. Directly beneath this I have a Commanding Shout set to cast (same buff as fort) with no special checks in place. This provides the party with the maximum buffs and also provides you with rage regen, even if you happen to have a priest and a DK in party. If the DK is bad with keeping his horn up, you'll simply alternate between shouts.
> 
> No special checks are needed since they share a timer. Simply add this code to Battle Shout and make sure its directly above Commanding Shout. I've been running this for a week with no issues.
> 
> This should work fine with Fury too. I just happen to be playing Arms at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Does it check for hunter cat pet doing the buff also?

----------


## bu_ba_911

did anything ever come of the pqr guild idea? lol

just been thinking my realm is to dead for me to get back into the game with and may be looking for a new change in enviroment XD

----------


## porksoda

> Does it check for hunter cat pet doing the buff also?


The following should also check for Roar of Courage.



```
if UnitExists("target") and UnitPower("player") < 60 then
  if UnitBuffID("player",57330) or UnitBuffID("player",93435) then
    return false
  else
    return true
  end
end
```

----------


## firepong

Also, does anyone know how to set up the code to work for T13 2p and 4p for the firekitteh cat druid DPS rotation?? The 2p is basically a check t see if the boss is at 60% and if so, refresh rip one last time, then just spam ferocious bite and savage roar. As for the 4p, its to also add Ravage into the rotation everytime Tigers Fury is cast.

Just set a toggle button to push if you have either 2p or 4p of the T13 set.

I would try and code it in, but I dont know jack about coding for PGR,so I won't be of any help  :Frown:

----------


## onya

> Could you, please, split those JC and ENCH parts? I tried to myself, but i cannot get it to work.



onya tradeskills 09012012.zip

added checks for the de and prospect parts to make sure you have the spell. you need to have the jc tradeskill window open for crafting to work. why do you want them split?

----------


## crystal_tech

> Also, does anyone know how to set up the code to work for T13 2p and 4p for the firekitteh cat druid DPS rotation?? The 2p is basically a check t see if the boss is at 60% and if so, refresh rip one last time, then just spam ferocious bite and savage roar. As for the 4p, its to also add Ravage into the rotation everytime Tigers Fury is cast.
> 
> Just set a toggle button to push if you have either 2p or 4p of the T13 set.
> 
> I would try and code it in, but I dont know jack about coding for PGR,so I won't be of any help


look at my warlock code. it does a check for t13. not the best but it works.

----------


## Xelper

Reuploaded PQR111 with PTR offsets for 15171.

Or you can download the offsets here:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/Offsets_15171.xml

----------


## Bossqwerty

> Reuploaded PQR111 with PTR offsets for 15171.
> 
> Or you can download the offsets here:
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/Offsets_15171.xml


Thanks for all the work you've done, I love your program. It's a shame it hasn't gotten you more rep though.

----------


## Meatglue

> did anything ever come of the pqr guild idea? lol
> 
> just been thinking my realm is to dead for me to get back into the game with and may be looking for a new change in enviroment XD


I play with a few buddies that use it on my server but I am just using them for pvp and lfr atm. Not really into raiding.

----------


## bu_ba_911

after FINALLY raiding with my holy pally rotation in LFR.... i have come to admit that it is freaking awesome but still has some work left to do to make it even better (hadn't played in 2 months and topped my raid easily)

alright SO my svn will probably start heating up again in terms of holy pve for the next couple of days, some days more than others depending on whether im working that day or not  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## vorn10

> after FINALLY raiding with my holy pally rotation in LFR.... i have come to admit that it is freaking awesome but still has some work left to do to make it even better (hadn't played in 2 months and topped my raid easily)
> 
> alright SO my svn will probably start heating up again in terms of holy pve for the next couple of days, some days more than others depending on whether im working that day or not


yeah it is awsome, did morchok hc with it, but need some tweaks, for special bosses, like to top first tank after stomp, then LoD,HR. How to say it hmm LFR is for noobs:P but even noobs cant handle it sometimes;p

----------


## itzaraya

> Here's an updated version of my stance dance arms warrior profile. I fixed the slam code but I did a lot of research and personal trials and with 2pc t13 it seems better to prioritize heroic strike while under the effects of inner rage, so you will still see heroic strike high on the dmg list.
> 
> Still open to suggestion to improve the profile in any way possible
> 
> Download here:
> 
> BossSDv5.2.rar


For some reason this doesnt work for me on a target dummy

Edit: Nevermind i fixed it! Good work!

----------


## boxo

> Also, does anyone know how to set up the code to work for T13 2p and 4p for the firekitteh cat druid DPS rotation?? The 2p is basically a check t see if the boss is at 60% and if so, refresh rip one last time, then just spam ferocious bite and savage roar. As for the 4p, its to also add Ravage into the rotation everytime Tigers Fury is cast.
> 
> Just set a toggle button to push if you have either 2p or 4p of the T13 set.
> 
> I would try and code it in, but I dont know jack about coding for PGR,so I won't be of any help


The 2p is actually not all that difficult to do on your own. under ferocious bite and rip, change the 25 values to 60.

The 4p actually doesn't need a check, because opening with feral charge should use ravage! anyway. It becomes more important with the 4p t13.

In order for it to work, it would need to be something like "if stampede is up, and mangle and ff are applied, then ravage!". Unfortunately, I've got no coding knowledge, so I'm trying to corrupt other ability code to make it happen. Keep you posted

---------- Post added at 10:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 PM ----------

so, I'm not quite sure what the hang-up is with this whole ravage! stampede thing. It looks as though it should function like any other proc (avenger's shield, obliterate, etc), but I can't get it to fire. Right now i've got:

-<Ability><Name>Ravage</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>6785</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local StampedeProc = UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;,78893) if StampedeProc ~= nil then return true end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore/><LuaAfter/></Ability>

basically checking for stampede and then returning true. Anyone got an idea?

----------


## Leetjerk

anyone having trouble with Ash's Rdruid profile never swiftmending?

---------- Post added at 11:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 PM ----------



```
local stamp = UnitBuff("player", "Stampede")

if stamp ~= nil then
	RunMacroText("/console Sound_EnableSFX 0")
	RunMacroText("/cast Ravage!")
	RunMacroText("/console Sound_EnableSFX 1")
end
```

will work for the 4 piece druid btw

----------


## solarwake

leet did you ever get blood tap obliterates to work?

----------


## Leetjerk

> leet did you ever get blood tap obliterates to work?




Nope sorry, don't know why either the logic is fine.

----------


## Meatglue

Cokx your Holy PvP profile is really nice just had to add denounce(exo spam) to rotation for arena.

----------


## Xelper

> anyone having trouble with Ash's Rdruid profile never swiftmending?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local stamp = UnitBuff("player", "Stampede")
> 
> ...


Rather than just disabling then enabling the sound, change it to this:



```
if stamp ~= nil then
	local SFX = GetCVar("Sound_EnableSFX")
	SetCVar("Sound_EnableSFX", 0)
	RunMacroText("/cast Ravage!")
	SetCVar("Sound_EnableSFX", SFX)
end
```

that way if someone is playing with sound turned off it doesn't keep enabling it on them.

----------


## solarwake

imdasandman.. is it possible you could send me a pm with your modified version of masterfrost with the pause function and what not, also could you send me an anonymous armory so I can look at your gemming/enchanting and your gear. I'm getting blown away by a dk in my raid that is running a regular 2 hand build.

Thanks for the help.
Solarwake

----------


## ShinyKnight

> imdasandman.. is it possible you could send me a pm with your modified version of masterfrost with the pause function and what not, also could you send me an anonymous armory so I can look at your gemming/enchanting and your gear. I'm getting blown away by a dk in my raid that is running a regular 2 hand build.
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> Solarwake


Silly question, but he's frost and not unholy, right...?

----------


## Bossqwerty

> For some reason this doesnt work for me on a target dummy
> 
> Edit: Nevermind i fixed it! Good work!


Out of curiosity what was wrong? Anything I need to fix?

----------


## woppo

^^ and u are in unholy presence yea ?

----------


## imdasandman

> imdasandman.. is it possible you could send me a pm with your modified version of masterfrost with the pause function and what not, also could you send me an anonymous armory so I can look at your gemming/enchanting and your gear. I'm getting blown away by a dk in my raid that is running a regular 2 hand build.
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> Solarwake


check your pms

----------


## crystal_tech

---------- Post added at 10:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 PM ----------

so, I'm not quite sure what the hang-up is with this whole ravage! stampede thing. It looks as though it should function like any other proc (avenger's shield, obliterate, etc), but I can't get it to fire. Right now i've got:

-<Ability><Name>Ravage</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>6785</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local StampedeProc = UnitBuffID("player",78893) if StampedeProc ~= nil then return true end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore/><LuaAfter/></Ability>

basically checking for stampede and then returning true. Anyone got an idea?[/QUOTE]

your using the wrong spellid.

try ids *81022* or *81021*. Its an enrage effect and your checking the talent IDs. Some talents proc differ spellids and wowhead doesn't always tell you that. Try hitting up the Uncategorized spells and see if theres something there. hope this helps in the future.

*Update:*
This is the code you should use!



```
if UnitBuffID("player", 81022) ~= nil or UnitBuffID("player", 81021) ~= nil then return true end
```

----------


## Meatglue

Sheuron or anyone else making DK pvp profiles, any chance of making a blood pvp profile? Getting switched from frost to FC a lot now days in RBG's.

----------


## Leetjerk

> Rather than just disabling then enabling the sound, change it to this:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if stamp ~= nil then
> 	local SFX = GetCVar("Sound_EnableSFX")
> 	SetCVar("Sound_EnableSFX", 0)
> 	RunMacroText("/cast Ravage!")
> ...


Thanks for that. 

any thoughts on this? 



```
if GetSpellCooldown(45529) >= 3 or GetSpellCooldown(45529) <= 27  then
	return false
end
```

This version does nothing. i.e rotation is unchanged if it's removed.



i

```
f GetSpellCooldown(45529) <= 3 or GetSpellCooldown(45529) >= 27  then
	return true
end
```

This version(logically the same thing), spams obliterate whenever it can blowing unholy runes whenever they're up.

What I want it to do is to use obliterate when and only when blood tap is up (give or take 3 seconds either side), and game them when it's not for Runic Empowerment procs..

----------


## crystal_tech

> Sheuron or anyone else making DK pvp profiles, any chance of making a blood pvp profile? Getting switched from frost to FC a lot now days in RBG's.



blood pvp is dead now on the ptrs. wouldn't look into it.

----------


## pepe2c

i think he mean dk pvp tanking spec.

----------


## Xaos

in catching up with forum post i saw a few request for a balance druid profile. here is one i workjed on for a friend who decided a hunter was the better way to go so it is dirty buty it does function and should produce near optimal DPS. although i run mostly resto i may take the time to improve this profile. 
Xaos Balance Druid

----------


## Meatglue

Yeah I am talking about blood pvp tank spec, unless they getting nerfed heavily they are the best flag carriers for rbg's right now.

----------


## DSentinus

Anyone had any luck with Bubas Holy Paladin profile in LFR? i get a bunch of errors and it doesnt heal anything.

----------


## Xaos

> Anyone had any luck with Bubas Holy Paladin profile in LFR? i get a bunch of errors and it doesnt heal anything.


I have been testing it in lfr no error. hps and mana managment seems poor i came across a 10man one that seems to be functiong well. I think it was done by lofty and can be found here ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

----------


## Meatglue

Wondering if someone can edit this Tricks of the Trade ability down to my /focus target instead of a tank for pvp. If you have a better idea feel free to let me know. Also, still wondering if there's a way to always target whatever /focus is set too. Maybe that would be a bad idea if that person was to target something else before that player was dead though.



```
if UnitCanAttack("player","target") and UnitIsDead("target") == nil and UnitHealth("target") > UnitHealthMax("player") and UnitName("target") ~= "Raider's Training Dummy" and UnitInRaid("player") == nil then

local InParty = GetNumPartyMembers()
if InParty > 0 then
  for i = 1, InParty, 1 do
  local member = "party"..tostring(i)
    if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == "TANK" and UnitIsDead(member) == nil then
      if UnitThreatSituation(member,"target") ~= 3 and UnitInRange(member) then CastSpellByID(57934,member) end
    end
  end
end

end
```

----------


## momo1029

> Quick update made to my Resto Druid profile:
> 
> - Added auto-stop casting on high HP targets (>= 98%)
> - Added auto-stop casting for Treeform, Rebirth and Tranq
> - Updated Swiftmend checks, will be used alot more often now
> - Updated MotW checks to use the raid not just player
> - Updated Wildgrowth to check group size
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions from GRB.
> ...



Thanks for your work askali
I just tested it in dungeon, it however never use swiftmend.
but kept using wild growth on every cd, it goes like this
3x lifebloom, rejuv then spam nourish and wild growth even it's target below 85%
never cast swiftmend

----------


## cokx

> Cokx your Holy PvP profile is really nice just had to add denounce(exo spam) to rotation for arena.


thanks, i didnt play with denounce but the code should be there.
i did a few minor changes that doesnt deserve an upload.
just put crusader strike on the last slot and holy shok after the procs fore divine light and flash of light.
this maximise your burst healing and ur target wont die if an enemy is near you.

and i have to rewrite the code for LOS check, i've lost 1 game in arena cause of the checkdelay

----------


## tatakau

wind shear can be used in the focus? I'm bad programming
anyone can help me?
thanks for this great program anyway  :Smile:

----------


## outoforder

can i bother anyone for alittle help, im using this feral rotation mainly lbx3 healing touch with pred swiftness: sorry i cant like the code. buti want to heal lowest arena partnter with healing touch lbx3 with pred swiftness... i am feral.

im using this as my healing rotation:

lb1: 
local _, _, _, PS = UnitBuffID("player", 69369)
local inRange = IsSpellInRange("Lifebloom", "player")
local _,_,_,LB = UnitBuffID("player", 33763)
if PS ~= nil and inRange == 1 and LB == nil then
return true
else
return false
end

lb2:
local _, _, _, PS = UnitBuffID("player", 69369)
local inRange = IsSpellInRange("Lifebloom", "player")
local _,_,_,LB = UnitBuffID("player", 33763)
if PS ~= nil and inRange == 1 and LB < 3 then
return true
end

healing touch:
local _, _, _, PS = UnitBuffID("player", 69369)
local inRange = IsSpellInRange("Healing Touch", "player")

if PS ~= nil and inRange == 1 then
return true
else
return false
end

----------


## itzaraya

> Out of curiosity what was wrong? Anything I need to fix?


lol it was my fault, when i download the profiles i rename them so they arent so long. I messed up the spelling on the abilities file

----------


## Ronster

> check your pms





> imdasandman.. is it possible you could send me a pm with your modified version of masterfrost with the pause function and what not, also could you send me an anonymous armory so I can look at your gemming/enchanting and your gear. I'm getting blown away by a dk in my raid that is running a regular 2 hand build.
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> Solarwake




Is it possible that i can get the same?

Ronster

----------


## crystal_tech

> Yeah I am talking about blood pvp tank spec, unless they getting nerfed heavily they are the best flag carriers for rbg's right now.


Vengeance is no longer triggered by receiving damage from other players. - thats the change on the ptrs

----------


## Discipline

> onya tradeskills 09012012.zip
> 
> added checks for the de and prospect parts to make sure you have the spell. you need to have the jc tradeskill window open for crafting to work. why do you want them split?


JC and ENCH on different chars...
Well, i tried modifiyng the code, i tried running no addons, tried having bags open, prof window open and nothign... will try when my suppliers send me ore.

Thanks

----------


## bu_ba_911

just updated my SVN for HPally profiles to include:

*Judgement wont spam anymore, it will only cast when buff has less than 5 seconds remaining.
*Cleanse is now how I was planning on making it before I took my break. 
*Skeleton layout of LoD and a couple other ideas I wanna play with (mostly for the PvE aoe raiding)

----------


## Meatglue

> thanks, i didnt play with denounce but the code should be there.
> i did a few minor changes that doesnt deserve an upload.
> just put crusader strike on the last slot and holy shok after the procs fore divine light and flash of light.
> this maximise your burst healing and ur target wont die if an enemy is near you.
> 
> and i have to rewrite the code for LOS check, i've lost 1 game in arena cause of the checkdelay


Definately upload when you rewrite the LOS check code.  :Smile:

----------


## CharleyWex

Lofty, the Holy Paladin 10 man profile hardly ever casts Light of Dawn. Is there a change to the base rotation that I need to make? Like maybe take out an ability or 2? or maybe move it up the list?

----------


## Lofty

> Lofty, the Holy Paladin 10 man profile hardly ever casts Light of Dawn. Is there a change to the base rotation that I need to make? Like maybe take out an ability or 2? or maybe move it up the list?


It will only cast if we have 2 or more Holy Power.

I am half way into a re-write of the profile (And it uses it more) But having problems importing the new targeting from anouther profile.

I make fix up cleanse and just release it in the meantime.

----------


## vorn10

> just updated my SVN for HPally profiles to include:
> 
> *Judgement wont spam anymore, it will only cast when buff has less than 5 seconds remaining.
> *Cleanse is now how I was planning on making it before I took my break. 
> *Skeleton layout of LoD and a couple other ideas I wanna play with (mostly for the PvE aoe raiding)


Check Sheurons priest profile for "inteligent" targeting low hp. It calculate incoming heals. I was unable to implement it myself.
Lofty working on ur pve profile after u left, so maybe contact and try together;p.
EDIT
One more question. Is it possible to use cleanse on key modifier? Cuz when i go on hagara hc it was to fast dispelling frost debuff.

----------


## damo1981

Any news on the lock Profiles Crystaltech? (id be willing to test for you if you havent had time). awesome work with the profiles guys

----------


## Lofty

> Check Sheurons priest profile for "inteligent" targeting low hp. It calculate incoming heals. I was unable to implement it myself.
> Lofty working on ur pve profile after u left, so maybe contact and try together;p.
> EDIT
> One more question. Is it possible to use cleanse on key modifier? Cuz when i go on hagara hc it was to fast dispelling frost debuff.


It is yes. You can have it not to dispell frost debuff and then make it dispell as normal (minus that debuff) and add a modifier

----------


## Gabbz

Im wondering if its possible to make QPR just working when i press a certain key.
I got this from Mage script


```
if IsLeftShiftKeyDown() and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus()
```

Can i do the same but for instance use the key "r"?
And i would need todo that with all the spells i want to use in my rotation.
I checked the LUA on this link:
Global functions - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft

But couldnt find any help there.
Anyone that can point me in the right direction ?

----------


## Lofty

Holy paladin update.
CURRENT VERSION: 2.0




```
CHANGELOG V2.0

1) REWRITE profile has been re-writen / cleaned up
2) CHANGE auto target to SHEURONS smarter targeting
3) CHANGE LoD will now be cast more often
4) CHANGE LoH will be cast at 20% if we are less then 20% mana (For the 5% base mana, you need the glyph)
5) ADDED bu_ba_as new cleans code
6) CHANGE more heal %'s. You may want to up them abit if your gear is not upto par


CHANGELOG V1.3

1) ADDED Hand of Sacrifice to mouseover (Using left Ctrl)
2) CHANGE a few more tweaks with heal percents
3) REMOVED Healthstone intill i can work out a way for PQR to know we have it in our bags


CHANGELOG V1.2.1

1) FIXED heroic will now works (Credits to SHEURONS for the code from his profile)
2) REMOVED beacon being cast on your focus


CHANGELOG V1.2

1) CHANGED Judgment will now only be cast to refresh buff (Not when it's off CD)
2) CHANGED LoD will now cast if we have 2 or more HP
3) ADDED beacon will now be cast on focus (Set tank as your focus and it will keep beacon on him)
4) FIXED should now heal itself fine
4) NOTFIXED heroic will still not working


CHANGELOG V1.1.1

1) FIXED will now cleanse withought you having to target the player


CHANGELOG V1.1

1) BUG FIXES
2) CHANGED Heroic will to be cast on 3 seconds left (Instead of one) to account for lag
3) CHANGED LoH to be cast at 12% (Up from 7%)


CHANGELOG V1.0

1) Added in Xelper's Ultraxion's Hour of Twilight / Fading light code
2) Added OHSHIT button (Lay on Hands)
3) Added the use of Healthstone
4) Changed some health percents for healing spells
5) Changed mana regen abilities for better mana usage
6) Added Light of Dawn (Does not check for range, so make sure you are correctly positioned)
7) Fixed Cleanse (I think)
8) Will be much better on mana usage now
```

DOWNLOAD: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11791741/10-...din%20v2.0.rar



```
TODO:

1) ??
```

----------


## solarwake

> Thanks for that. 
> 
> any thoughts on this? 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if GetSpellCooldown(45529) >= 3 or GetSpellCooldown(45529) <= 27  then
> 	return false
> ...


Xelper any word on this?

Solarwake

----------


## Deva

> Quick update made to my Resto Druid profile:
> 
> - Added auto-stop casting on high HP targets (>= 98%)
> - Added auto-stop casting for Treeform, Rebirth and Tranq
> - Updated Swiftmend checks, will be used alot more often now
> - Updated MotW checks to use the raid not just player
> - Updated Wildgrowth to check group size
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions from GRB.
> ...


Ash, for some reason this profile is always a little... hmm, I don't even know how to describe it. Everything looks great and looks like it should function properly, but when I run it (tried 2 separate PQR installation folders in case another profile was somehow interfering) it just doesn't heal, at all. The only thing I changed was to set the function/setting to ignore players to false. I'll try it again later with that set back to true, but it shouldn't stop the heals from going off with that set to false...

What's odd is, it still runs the other, non-heal aspects, or keybind-triggered abilities. It will still Innervate when it's supposed to, and cast Barkskin, and pressing Shift triggers ToL and Ctrl triggers Tranquility, but that's all that ever happens. As I said, I've tried it on 2 PQR installs, as well as 2 separate resto druids, and everything has the same result.

I'll do some more testing without setting IgnorePlayers = false to see if that somehow fixes it, but really... I don't want to ignore players. I know I got your profile to work normally once, and it was after I had changed that setting, but I don't remember what else was going on with that.

Aside from that, I've been trying to think about how to handle Harmony upkeep. I've got the basic "check time remaining on buff and cast a heal when it's almost dropped" setup going, but I'd like to handle it more intelligently. Is there any elegant way to handle going through something like how much actual health the PQR_CustomTarget is missing, and/or dependent on whether Clearcasting is procced or not? I'll try to detail it below:

First, check the Harmony buff, to see if it is missing, if it is, skip ahead to the heal selection. If it isn't missing, do a check on the time remaining, and if it is less than 3 seconds (safety margin, although this could be possibly changed to the cast time of one of your slower heals + 1 second for buffer space), move on to the heal selection. Second, does the CustomTarget have a Rejuv or Regrowth buff on them? If so, and if Swiftmend is off CD, use that. If not, and Clearcasting is procced, check the time on it and if it is less than 3 seconds, cast Regrowth, if greater than 3 seconds, Healing Touch should be preferred. Finally, do a health check on the actual health the target has/is missing (+incoming heals) and, if it is dangerously low, cast Regrowth, if it is not dangerously low, but approaching there, use Healing Touch, and finally, if none of the above conditions are met, use Nourish as the default refresher.

I've thought about a few ways to handle this, but honestly I can only picture them as this big, convoluted conditional spaghetti code, and I know there has to be a better way that I just haven't thought of yet, so maybe someone can suggest some resources that might help me figure it out, at least?

Long post is loooooong, sorry!

Edit: Okay, apparently just to spite me, it started working again when I tried it, including setting IgnorePlayers = false. May have just been something up with the slightly older version, I'm not sure. Either way, it works now! I may tweak the values a bit to try to get it to use Swiftmend more, but... we'll see how it goes.

Thanks for the PM, I'll try out the newer versions to see if that changes anything (after backing up the currently working version, of course)!

----------


## Eff

Sent you a PM with some details and questions, as well as the link to the "in testing builds"

----------


## bu_ba_911

Updated the following on my SVN

*Holy Radiance is now using a testing code that changes depending on number of people in your raid
*Light of Dawn now has code that should auto cast if 3 or more people need healing (And you have 3 Holy Power)
*New Targeting system is in place along with Cleanse code to go along with it (Shamelessly copied from Sheroun and edited for my uses)

Please test it  :Smile:  I'll be on for the next 2 hours to help with bug reports, PM me those please! Don't wanna clog up forum space..... THANKS

*edit HR Test breaks it so reuploading to SVN profiles with it disabled*

----------


## onya

> JC and ENCH on different chars...
> Well, i tried modifiyng the code, i tried running no addons, tried having bags open, prof window open and nothign... will try when my suppliers send me ore.
> 
> Thanks


if your crafters aren't preists and you're copying the code to a different class make sure you have the rotations set to run out of combat.

----------


## outoforder

can i bother anyone for alittle help, im using this feral rotation mainly lbx3 healing touch with pred swiftness: sorry i cant like the code. buti want to heal lowest arena partnter with healing touch lbx3 with pred swiftness... i am feral.

im using this as my healing rotation:

lb1: 
local _, _, _, PS = UnitBuffID("player", 69369)
local inRange = IsSpellInRange("Lifebloom", "player")
local _,_,_,LB = UnitBuffID("player", 33763)
if PS ~= nil and inRange == 1 and LB == nil then
return true
else
return false
end

lb2:
local _, _, _, PS = UnitBuffID("player", 69369)
local inRange = IsSpellInRange("Lifebloom", "player")
local _,_,_,LB = UnitBuffID("player", 33763)
if PS ~= nil and inRange == 1 and LB < 3 then
return true
end

healing touch:
local _, _, _, PS = UnitBuffID("player", 69369)
local inRange = IsSpellInRange("Healing Touch", "player")

if PS ~= nil and inRange == 1 then
return true
else
return false
end

----------


## Discipline

> if your crafters aren't preists and you're copying the code to a different class make sure you have the rotations set to run out of combat.



I most certainly do. It was prospecting - that worked. Nothing more.
And i didnt copy them, i simply changed the filename from onya_PRIEST to onya_DEATHKNIGHT etc...

----------


## vorn10

> Holy paladin update.
> CURRENT VERSION: 2.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> CHANGELOG V2.0
> 
> ...


Not working, an error apear with "healinit" and with heroic will.
Dont dismount should be after other and autotarget in rotation.
Imo LoD should be above HR and HS cuz if u have 2HP and get free from blessed life and if LoD is below HR,HS it will be waste of HP (cuz it first will use HS/HR) if aoe dmg occur.

----------


## Lofty

> Not working, an error apear with "healinit" and with heroic will.
> Dont dismount should be after other and autotarget in rotation.
> Imo LoD should be above HR and HS cuz if u have 2HP and get free from blessed life and if LoD is below HR,HS it will be waste of HP (cuz it first will use HS/HR) if aoe dmg occur.


Don't dismount is at the bottom on mine. And im pretty sure i uploaded that version?

HR is cast first because we need to get the holy power in the first place  :Wink:

----------


## Xelper

@nonobaddog11: Your PM box is full, I can't respond. Here is the code you are looking for:
Name: Ravage if Stampede
SpellID: 0


```
local sStampede, _, _, _, _, _, stampedeEndTime = UnitBuffID("player", 78893)

if sStampede then
    local finishTime = stampedeEndTime - GetTime()
    if finishTime < 2.0 then
        local spellRavage = GetSpellInfo(6785)
        CastSpellByName(spellRavage)
        return true
    end
end
```

----------


## woppo

Hi if your still looking for other things to add in the holy pally pvp profile could try the hand of sac on team mate for incoming poly  :Smile:

----------


## vorn10

> Don't dismount is at the bottom on mine. And im pretty sure i uploaded that version?
> 
> HR is cast first because we need to get the holy power in the first place


Yeah it was at bottom but when i didnt have SoI it dismounted me to cast it.
Hmm when u dont have HP it will just skip LoD and cast HR, as i said above, u can get HP before HR start to casting (from blessed life) so LoD (instant win)will be casted before HR.
And what about new smart targeting system? is it working for you?

----------


## Testy9

> Holy paladin update.
> CURRENT VERSION: 2.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> CHANGELOG V2.0
> 
> ...


Okay, but you really need to test your releases before uploading them............... Everytime when you release a new update, it always contains errors. Now, this update contains healin / heroic will errors when I try to run it in dungeon.

Here's what the error says:



```
Message: [string " function pqrFunc0() -- Use Heroic will on ..."]:56: attempt to call global 'DangerousMagic' (a nil value)
Time: 01/10/12 19:14:31
Count: 2911
Stack: [string " function pqrFunc0() -- Use Heroic will on ..."]:56: in function `?'
[string "..."]:267: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "..."]:161: in function `PQR_CastNext'
[string "..."]:150: in function `PQR_ExecuteBot'
[string "..."]:40: in function <[string "..."]:23>

Locals: group = "party"
members = 1
(for index) = 1
(for limit) = 1
(for step) = 1
i = 1
member = "party1"
memberhp = 100
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "party1"
(*temporary) = "attempt to call global 'DangerousMagic' (a nil value)"
```

And like what someone else said. LoD should be top priority. Look at blessed of life talent....
And again, HR should be used when AOE HITS everybody, not when people starts reaching 30% hp or less. You save mana when HR-ing people at higher HP this way.........

----------


## googlebee

> Profile updates, package includes:
> *Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Fire PvP, Arcane PvE)
> *Priest* (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
> *Hunter* (MM PvE, Survival PvE)
> *Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
> *Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
> *Death Knight* (Frost PvP)
> 
> xeron050112PQRProfiles.zip
> ...


Nice work Sheuron - 

Anyone else having issues with rotation working on Body parts during Madness of Deathwing? Drakes on Blackthorn? Tendons on Spine?

I have to manually do these parts of the encounters as there is no automation.

Any help appreciated.

----------


## tuck28

Googlebee-- yes, the way the profiles run you must manually do the Deathwing body parts. I am not sure why. The corruptions, fragments, etc. work fine.

----------


## Xelper

@googlebee: These body parts are not affecting combat, look at ---offensive spells--- ability. He uses that to prevent attacking targets out of combat.

You can just add a:

if UnitExists("boss1") then
return false
end


to the top of that ability and it will always work in combat.

----------


## Tyron1989

Dont surpose anyone knows a code / how to add a funtion so when i click Alt it will start the rotation? it currently is waiting for combat so the rotation doesnt start

----------


## solarwake

> Thanks for that. 
> 
> any thoughts on this? 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if GetSpellCooldown(45529) >= 3 or GetSpellCooldown(45529) <= 27  then
> 	return false
> ...


Sorry xelper I'm not trying to spam you but do you have any idea about the this blood tap issue that leetjerk is running into? It would greatly increase the effectiveness of this profile.

Thanks for the help,
Solarwake

----------


## Omaha303

> @googlebee: These body parts are not affecting combat, look at ---offensive spells--- ability. He uses that to prevent attacking targets out of combat.
> 
> You can just add a:
> 
> if UnitExists("boss1") then
> return false
> end
> 
> 
> to the top of that ability and it will always work in combat.



According to your suggestion, that will end looking like this:


```
if UnitExists("Icy Tomb", "Risen Ghoul", "Mana Void", "Burning Tendons", "Wing Tentacle", "Arm Tentacle", "Twilight Assault Drake") then
return false
end

if not rightkeydown then rightkeydown = 0 end

if IsRightControlKeyDown() and GetTime() - rightkeydown > 0.3  then
  rightkeydown = GetTime()
  if noKS then 
    noKS = false print("Killing Spree: \124cFF15E61CEnabled")
  else 
    noKS = true print("Killing Spree: \124cFFE61515Disabled")
  end
end

if UnitIsDead("target") 
or ImmuneTarget("target") 
or not UnitCanAttack("player","target") 
or tonumber(UnitGUID("target"):sub(5,5),16) == 4
or ( not UnitAffectingCombat("target") and not SpecialAggro("target") and not UnitIsPlayer("target") )
or ( GetNumPartyMembers() > 0 and UnitPower("player") < 70 and select(2,GetSpellCooldown(57934)) < 2 )
then return true end
```

Thanks for the help =)

----------


## vorn10

Is there any updated feral druid rotation? Last which i found is from 08.2011

----------


## Tyron1989

Dont surpose anyone knows a code / how to add a funtion so when i click Alt it will start the rotation? it currently is waiting for combat so the rotation doesnt start

----------


## crystal_tech

For Warlocks- As you may know I'm redoing lots of my code. This is for Destro Locks and is PVE only (Still flushing out pvp for locks).

link: http://chromiumcomputers.com/files/C...ro_Profile.rar

I need some feed back on it. Known issues that I know of is that Rain of Fire isn't working. so if you fix it let me know and i'll rep ya.

Sidenote: Demo PVE profile is still getting redone so give me some time.

----------


## outoforder

how can i add a ability to target arena member 1,2,3? it do this all with pred swiftness proc as feral... but id like know know how to add arena members. even if i have to switch rotation. any help plz!

healing touch:
local _, _, _, PS = UnitBuffID("player", 69369)
local inRange = IsSpellInRange("Healing Touch", "player")

if PS ~= nil and inRange == 1 then
return true
else
return false
end

life bloom is working fine for me:
local _, _, _, PS = UnitBuffID("player", 69369)
local inRange = IsSpellInRange("Lifebloom", "player")
local _,_,_,LB = UnitBuffID("player", 33763)
if PS ~= nil and inRange == 1 and LB == nil then
return true
else
return false
end

and life blood 2 si fine with me:
local _, _, _, PS = UnitBuffID("player", 69369)
local inRange = IsSpellInRange("Lifebloom", "player")
local _,_,_,LB = UnitBuffID("player", 33763)
if PS ~= nil and inRange == 1 and LB < 3 then
return true
end

----------


## GRB

Feral Druid PVP and PVP (ARENA) Profile Updated.

Not much changed since the game didnt change that much, just a few new checks, new cyclone with LoS and spell in range, now auto use frenzied regenaration and dont go cat again till buff ends.
Minor updates that was much needed.

Feral_DRUID_Profile.rar

Enjoy

P.S - will update this later for tranquility usage, and for heal ourself when not in range of our healer.

----------


## imdasandman

> For Warlocks- As you may know I'm redoing lots of my code. This is for Destro Locks and is PVE only (Still flushing out pvp for locks).
> 
> link: http://chromiumcomputers.com/files/C...ro_Profile.rar
> 
> I need some feed back on it. Known issues that I know of is that Rain of Fire isn't working. so if you fix it let me know and i'll rep ya.
> 
> Sidenote: Demo PVE profile is still getting redone so give me some time.


If you are getting the green aoe targeting thing and it is not finishing the function hit "v" to get rid of HP bars above the enemy npcs. This is what I have to do on the fire Mage Pve profiles and than aoe works like a charm

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk

----------


## Testy9

> Holy paladin update.
> CURRENT VERSION: 2.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> CHANGELOG V2.0
> 
> ...


Hmm, ok. There's a few problems with this update, and I've confirmed my report while testing 4 or 5 times both in LRF and Dungeon:

1) Holy Light -- When someone reaches less than 58% HP (e.g. 30%), the profile usually uses Holy Light first and then Divine Light. It's been like this whenever people reach less than 58%. It's almost as if Holy Light is the highest priority, which is not good! Players can easily die this way in DS 10 normal. They need to be topped off as soon as possible with only Divine Light or Flash of Light also with other instant spells (e.g. Holy Shock and Light of Dawn). 

2) Overhealing. After finishing LRF, my overhealing done was 50%. The previous updates didn't have this overhealing issue. In dungeon, the same issue happens. Sometimes the profile keeps using Holy Light, even if people are above 95% but less than 100%. The profile stops casting when everybody is at 100%. Not good!

3) Holy Radience. OK, it's better than the previous updates but it's still not used consistently. For example, when everybody reach less than 95%, the profile goes like this: Holy Light > Holy Radience > Holy Light > Holy Radience. But also sometimes the profile never uses Holy Radiance. 

4) Light of Dawn should be used more often. Maybe increase the % for this? I've seen my character holding 3 holy powers for a while and everybody kept getting hit, yet the profile wants to cast spells, instead of LoD.

I have a suggestion... I think it'd be easier and less complicated (mitigation wise) to make a 2nd rotation profile ONLY for AOE healing (only holy radiance, Light of dawn, etc.)

Well, that's all I think. Good job though... hope you fix these problems above.  :Smile:

----------


## outoforder

> Feral Druid PVP and PVP (ARENA) Profile Updated.
> 
> Not much changed since the game didnt change that much, just a few new checks, new cyclone with LoS and spell in range, now auto use frenzied regenaration and dont go cat again till buff ends.
> Minor updates that was much needed.
> 
> Feral_DRUID_Profile.rar
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> P.S - will update this later for tranquility usage, and for heal ourself when not in range of our healer.


thx i like this alot but i need predswiftness lbx3 healing touch, i can do it for me but i want it done for arena partners too

----------


## bu_ba_911

Alright going to be uploading this one since I seem to like it the best, will be editing post after a couple more tests but svn is already updated.....

Reverted cleanse to old code, errors that didn't stop the profile from working were in fact slowing it down though. fixed the error in HR test so that should be pretty well as well

hopefully you guys enjoy it  :Smile: 

http://bubba-pqr-profiles.googlecode...bba_HPally.zip

----------


## vorn10

> Feral Druid PVP and PVP (ARENA) Profile Updated.
> 
> Not much changed since the game didnt change that much, just a few new checks, new cyclone with LoS and spell in range, now auto use frenzied regenaration and dont go cat again till buff ends.
> Minor updates that was much needed.
> 
> Feral_DRUID_Profile.rar
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> P.S - will update this later for tranquility usage, and for heal ourself when not in range of our healer.


is it good at PVE too? Just dinged 80 lvl with my druid.

----------


## jade041203

Hi, I'm new to this, so forgive me if I post incorrectly here. I just recently DL pqrotation and I cant get it to work at all. When I click on the button to activate it comes up with the selection screen for your toon you are on, but instead of it displaying my toons name it says: Edit Mode (No bot Functionality) then when i hit select to go forward it the program shuts down and says it has encountered a problem and needs to shut down. Wanting me to send an error report to Microsft. Anyone have this same problem ever?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> For Warlocks- As you may know I'm redoing lots of my code. This is for Destro Locks and is PVE only (Still flushing out pvp for locks).
> 
> link: http://chromiumcomputers.com/files/C...ro_Profile.rar
> 
> I need some feed back on it. Known issues that I know of is that Rain of Fire isn't working. so if you fix it let me know and i'll rep ya.
> 
> Sidenote: Demo PVE profile is still getting redone so give me some time.


Crystal u have a very simple error

you forgot to specify LeftAlt on your pause ability, so even though you specified RighAlt on raid of fire, pause took over because either Alt triggers it  :Smile:

----------


## Lofty

> Hmm, ok. There's a few problems with this update, and I've confirmed my report while testing 4 or 5 times both in LRF and Dungeon:
> 
> 1) Holy Light -- When someone reaches less than 58% HP (e.g. 30%), the profile usually uses Holy Light first and then Divine Light. It's been like this whenever people reach less than 58%. It's almost as if Holy Light is the highest priority, which is not good! Players can easily die this way in DS 10 normal. They need to be topped off as soon as possible with only Divine Light or Flash of Light also with other instant spells (e.g. Holy Shock and Light of Dawn). 
> 
> 2) Overhealing. After finishing LRF, my overhealing done was 50%. The previous updates didn't have this overhealing issue. In dungeon, the same issue happens. Sometimes the profile keeps using Holy Light, even if people are above 95% but less than 100%. The profile stops casting when everybody is at 100%. Not good!
> 
> 3) Holy Radience. OK, it's better than the previous updates but it's still not used consistently. For example, when everybody reach less than 95%, the profile goes like this: Holy Light > Holy Radience > Holy Light > Holy Radience. But also sometimes the profile never uses Holy Radiance. 
> 
> 4) Light of Dawn should be used more often. Maybe increase the % for this? I've seen my character holding 3 holy powers for a while and everybody kept getting hit, yet the profile wants to cast spells, instead of LoD.
> ...


Cheers for the suggestions.

I will add a check to HL. So it will only be cast between two %'s

Ive not had the overhealing issue (Mine is down to 20% in DS HC bosses

The HL change should fix that with the HR

And yes i can increase the LoD to be cast before HR if we have the 3 Holy Power.



Ill get these updates upload tomorrow. Thanks for the feedback.


*EDIT*

Didn't even notice bu_ba was back (Welcome back)

I guess i can leave me updating the Hpala profile now he is back (He is a much better coder than me)

----------


## GRB

> thx i like this alot but i need predswiftness lbx3 healing touch, i can do it for me but i want it done for arena partners too


First of all lb is an instant cast and you should never use pred for it, if you use healing toutch is ok, but never lb, special lbx3. i will put code to use HT, but never will code for LB. sorry.




> is it good at PVE too? Just dinged 80 lvl with my druid.


not at all, this is PVP ONLY, in pve it will fail a big time. altho fine to lvl, but never to raid, or doing randoms.

----------


## sheuron

This code may be useful to any tank profile. Create an ability with your taunt class spell



```
if not ShouldTaunt then
  function ShouldTaunt()
    if UnitInRange("targettarget") and not UnitIsUnit("player","targettarget") then 

      local debuff = { 103687, 104849, 108043, 101239 }
      for _,v in ipairs(debuff) do 
        local debuffstacks = select(4,UnitDebuffID("targettarget",v))
        if debuffstacks and debuffstacks > 2 and not UnitDebuffID("player",v) then return true end     
      end

      local debuff = { 110078, 104936, 101007, 95172, 99476 }
      for _,v in ipairs(debuff) do 
        if UnitDebuffID("targettarget",v) and not UnitDebuffID("player",v) then return true end     
      end

    end
  end
end

if ShouldTaunt() then return true end
```

----------


## iliekcoffee

> @googlebee: These body parts are not affecting combat, look at ---offensive spells--- ability. He uses that to prevent attacking targets out of combat.
> 
> You can just add a:
> 
> if UnitExists("boss1") then
> return false
> end
> 
> 
> to the top of that ability and it will always work in combat.


Could anyone give me an example of this so I can update the dk profiles I have?
thanks

----------


## sheuron

> Nice work Sheuron - 
> 
> Anyone else having issues with rotation working on Body parts during Madness of Deathwing? Drakes on Blackthorn? Tendons on Spine?
> 
> I have to manually do these parts of the encounters as there is no automation.
> 
> Any help appreciated.


non english game client?

----------


## googlebee

> Is there any updated feral druid rotation? Last which i found is from 08.2011


Just use either Mine or Adamzz's from page 1 in the links.

Adamzz's is strictly for cat, mine works for both cat or bear. simply shapeshift manually (I never did keybind it) and it automatically does your rotation in whichever form your in. (Bear or Cat)

---------- Post added at 07:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:24 PM ----------




> non english game client?



Nah xelper answered the problem - wasnt anything u *Did* - just something i needed to add. all good

----------


## fireman605

> Feral Druid PVP and PVP (ARENA) Profile Updated.
> 
> Not much changed since the game didnt change that much, just a few new checks, new cyclone with LoS and spell in range, now auto use frenzied regenaration and dont go cat again till buff ends.
> Minor updates that was much needed.
> 
> Feral_DRUID_Profile.rar
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> P.S - will update this later for tranquility usage, and for heal ourself when not in range of our healer.


GRB thank you for the great pvp profile was wondering if you could add it to decurse hex from our healer for arena

----------


## PowerUP Boosts

I was wondering is there some awesome survival profile?
All profiles i find cast explosive shot on tnt twice in a row, is there any way to delay the cast for 2 sec before using other tnt proc charge?
or maybe there is some profile with that included already?

----------


## crystal_tech

> I was wondering is there some awesome survival profile?
> All profiles i find cast explosive shot on tnt twice in a row, is there any way to delay the cast for 2 sec before using other tnt proc charge?
> or maybe there is some profile with that included already?


first two explosive shots chain the dot during lnl. you need a delay after the buff is down to cast the third.

----------


## saga3180

> Holy paladin update.
> CURRENT VERSION: 2.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> CHANGELOG V2.0
> 
> ...



Could you add raid healing when your not targetting anyone or when your targget a target

----------


## LtButterman

> Here's an updated version of my stance dance arms warrior profile. I fixed the slam code but I did a lot of research and personal trials and with 2pc t13 it seems better to prioritize heroic strike while under the effects of inner rage, so you will still see heroic strike high on the dmg list.
> 
> Still open to suggestion to improve the profile in any way possible
> 
> Download here:
> 
> BossSDv5.2.rar


Big fan of your Arms stance dance profile it really does go for optimal DPS but I was wondering if you could implement the 4set bonus on T13 so that if Colossus Smash effect gets triggered by Mortal Strike it would then rage dump an extra H strike/Overpower or even Slam rather then trying to reapply the Colossus Smash effect? That should serve to be a further increase in DPS for those with 4 Set bonuses.




> in catching up with forum post i saw a few request for a balance druid profile. here is one i workjed on for a friend who decided a hunter was the better way to go so it is dirty buty it does function and should produce near optimal DPS. although i run mostly resto i may take the time to improve this profile. 
> Xaos Balance Druid


The only profile Ive come across so far that does come somewhat "close" to optimal DPS but still I found it to be around 4-5k less in DPS then manual rotation. I'm sure its the fact that it sometimes(randomly) casts Starsurge when it hasnt proc'd therefore dropping your DPS quite a lot, that alone seems to be the only flaw Ive found with yours.

----------


## Meatglue

Guess this lil thing is pretty popular, can always tell when someone else is using it or something real similar. Good way to find bugs though, had a warrior auto spell reflect my deathgrip at 10% hp. The main thing is interrupts, I have found leaving interrupt all spells is not so good for arena. I am trying to composite a list of spells that NEED to be interrupted in order to bring the player down. Both of our healers were shamans and we both auto interrupted our healers but usually missed out on healing surge and greater healing wave. Made it a long boring fight so I decided to add these spells manually and not choose interrupt all spells for pvp.

The best story of all though, is the feral druid who pops out of stealth kitty to buff gotw when a pally buffs kings. My druid friend using same profile and I watched him auto-pop out, cast gotw, and return back to kitty form in AV. We lol'd.

---------- Post added 01-11-2012 at 12:54 AM ---------- Previous post was 01-10-2012 at 11:31 PM ----------

Looking for a simple heart strike( 55050 ) ability to only be used when death strike( 49998 ) is not available.

----------


## 2dgreengiant

Freaking love this haha +rep  :Big Grin:

----------


## smrdlja

> Out of curiosity what was wrong? Anything I need to fix?


Great Arms profile mate, really great. Any chance you can make it that Heroic Leap can be used? Coz even if I hold down Shift I cant really use it. I like using it for escaping from dangerous situations and to run faster when needed.

----------


## vorn10

@Bubba So now when u are back, look at ONYA chain heal ability - is it possible to do something like that for HR? Checking if near target are 3-4 lowhpmembers.

----------


## dklcfr

@smrdlja you just need to move the pause ability to the top of the rotation.

----------


## GRB

> GRB thank you for the great pvp profile was wondering if you could add it to decurse hex from our healer for arena


Guess its something it can be done, but you actually want to stop do what you are doing to decurse ur healer?

- Imagine your almost killing a resto shammy, and then he hex your healer, its better to finish it off, or to decurse your healer?
- I will add that, but i dont think it will really help at all, special in 3's and 5's.

----------


## smrdlja

> @smrdlja you just need to move the pause ability to the top of the rotation.



that helped... but its more like workaround then solution. With some other profiles i can do like this: start rotation, press Heroic Leap button, take a leap... with this i have to: press pause button, click heroic leap ability, choose target to land, release pause button.

Anyway, thx a lot for fast solution.

---------- Post added at 01:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 PM ----------




> Big fan of your Arms stance dance profile it really does go for optimal DPS but I was wondering if you could implement the 4set bonus on T13 so that if Colossus Smash effect gets trigged by Mortal Strike it would then rage dump an extra H strike/Overpower or even Slam rather then trying to reapply the Colossus Smash effect? That should serve to be a further increase in DPS for those with 4 Set bonuses.


Aye, having p4 dps arms warrior dps bonus (aka detecting if CS debuff is active) and not using CS again if debuff is present would be great.

----------


## Anotherfox

A suggestion:

Instead of having 2-3 profiles for certain specs would it not be better to have 1 rotation per spec and everyone who wants to (or can) work on that single profile to further enhance it?
This would allow us to compile the specs in a single wiki page and further develop them. It would also allow people to see what profile is currently missing and start a basic one (which can then be further amended by someone with better programming skills).

As the front page link is a bit sparse, I'll write the list and if people can add their profiles to it (via a quote) we can effectively update the Wiki page.
If people add their profiles to the list here I'll update the relevant wiki page. I'll be starting at the end and working backwards to find profiles and edit this post, but if others can do the same it would save a great amount of time.

*PLEASE REMEMBER TO +REP THE RESPECTIVE AUTHOR OF THE PROFILE IF YOU LIKE IT....*

*Death Knight*

 Blood - Bubba's PvE Frost - Bubba's PvE / Sheuron's PvP Unholy - Bubba's PvE

*Druid*
 Balance - Xaos' PvE / (Next Profile Here) Feral - GRB's PvP / (next) Restoration - Askali's PvE

*Hunter*
 Beast Mastery - Crystal_Tech's PvE Marksmanship - Sheuron's PvE / Crystal_Tech's PvE Survival - Sheuron's PvE / Crystal_Tech's PvE

*Mage*
 Arcane - Sheuron's PvE Fire - Sheuron's PvE / Sheuron's PvP Frost - Sheuron's PvP

*Paladin*
 Holy - Lofty's PvE / Bubba's PvE / Protection Retribution

*Priest*
 Discipline - Sheuron's PvP Holy - Sheuron's PvE Shadow - Bubba's PvE

*Rogue*
 Assassination - Crystal_Tech's PvE Combat - Sheuron's PvE / Crystal_Tech's PvE Subtlety - Sheuron's PvP / Crystal_Tech's PvE

*Shaman*
 Elemental Enhancement Restoration

*Warlock*
 Affliction - Crystal_Tech's PvE Demonlogy - Crystal_Tech's PvE Destruction - Crystal_Tech's PvE

*Warrior*
 Arms - Bossqwerty's PvE / Bubba's PvE Fury - Sheuron's PvE Protection - Sheuron's PvE

----------


## smrdlja

> This code may be useful to any tank profile. Create an ability with your taunt class spell
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if not ShouldTaunt then
>   function ShouldTaunt()
>     if UnitInRange("targettarget") and not UnitIsUnit("player","targettarget") then 
> 
> ...


Can you please explain a bit what does it do?

----------


## jc230285

is it possible to to take data from an addon or add addon lua to the code.

attempting to get the best combustions as fire mage. something like this



```
local yellowAt = 4000
local greenAt = 10000
local PyroblastId = 11366
local IPyroblastId = 92315
local LivingBomgId = 44461
local LivingBomgDotId = 44457
local IgniteId = 12654

LBdmg = 0
PBdmg = 0
IGdmg = 0
amount = 0


loadUI = function ()
	local fbFrame = CreateFrame("Button", "fbFrame", UIParent)
	local fbdb
	fbFrame:SetFrameStrata("TOOLTIP")
	fbFrame:SetWidth(124)
	fbFrame:SetHeight(45)
	fbFrame:Show()
	fbFrame:SetPoint("CENTER",0,0)
	fbFrame:EnableMouse(true)
	fbFrame:SetMovable(true)
	fbFrame:RegisterForDrag("LeftButton")
	fbFrame:CreateTitleRegion() 
	fbFrame:GetTitleRegion():SetAllPoints(true)
	fbFrame:SetScript("OnUpdate", OnUpdate)
	fbFrame:SetScript("OnEvent", OnEvent)
	fbFrame:RegisterEvent("COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED")
	fbFrame:RegisterEvent("UNIT_SPELLCAST_SUCCEEDED")
	fbFrame:RegisterEvent("PLAYER_TARGET_CHANGED")
	FontString = fbFrame:CreateFontString("CFontString")
	FontString:SetFont("Fonts\\FRIZQT__.TTF", 24) ;
	FontString:SetPoint("CENTER", fbFrame, "CENTER", 0, 0)
	FontString:SetWidth(fbFrame:GetWidth())
	FontString:SetHeight(fbFrame:GetHeight())
	FontString:SetText(" ")
	FontString:SetTextColor(1,0,0)
	fbFrame:RegisterEvent("ADDON_LOADED")
end

local function VerifyDB(self)
  fbdb = fbdb or {}
	
  if fbdb.lock == nil then
  fbdb = {
    lock = "u"
  }
  end

  return self
end

local lastamount = 0
function OnUpdate(elapsed)
	local IgniteComp = 0
	local LivingComp = 0
	local PyroblastComp = 0

	if UnitBuffInfoById(IgniteId, "target", UnitDebuff, true) ~= nil then
		IgniteComp = IGdmg /2.8
	end

	if UnitBuffInfoById(LivingBomgDotId, "target", UnitDebuff, true) ~= nil then
		LivingComp = LBdmg / (2.98*0.78)
	end

	if UnitBuffInfoById(IPyroblastId, "target", UnitDebuff, true) ~= nil then
		PyroblastComp = PBdmg /(2.98*0.73)
	end

	if UnitBuffInfoById(PyroblastId, "target", UnitDebuff, true) ~= nil then
		PyroblastComp = PBdmg /(2.98*0.73)
	end


	
	amount = floor (IgniteComp+LivingComp+PyroblastComp)
	FontString:SetText(amount)	

	if amount >= greenAt then
		FontString:SetFont("Fonts\\FRIZQT__.TTF", 24, "THICKOUTLINE") ;
		FontString:SetTextColor(0,1,0)
	elseif amount >= yellowAt then
		FontString:SetFont("Fonts\\FRIZQT__.TTF", 24) ;
		FontString:SetTextColor(1,1,0)
	else
		FontString:SetFont("Fonts\\FRIZQT__.TTF", 24) ;
		FontString:SetTextColor(1,0,0)
	end
	if amount == 0 then
		FontString:SetText(" ")
	end
end

function OnEvent(frame, event, ...)
	if event == "ADDON_LOADED" then

	    VerifyDB(frame)

	  if(fbdb.lock == "u") then
	    frame:EnableMouse(true)
	  else
	    frame:EnableMouse(false)
	  end

	end

	if event == "COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED" then
		local type, _, castGUID, _, _, _, targGUID = select(2, ...)
		if targGUID == UnitGUID("target") and castGUID == UnitGUID("player") then
			local spellId, _, _, amount = select(12, ...)
			local crit = select(21, ...)
				if type == "SPELL_PERIODIC_DAMAGE" then

				if (not crit) and spellId == LivingBomgDotId then
					LBdmg = 1.3571 * (amount+GetMastery()) * (1+GetMastery()*2.8/100) /3 -6
				end
				if (crit) and spellId == LivingBomgDotId then
					LBdmg = 1.3571 * (amount+GetMastery()) * (1+GetMastery()*2.8/100) /3 -6
					LBdmg = LBdmg / 2.05
				end

				if (not crit) and spellId == IPyroblastId then
					PBdmg = (0.15134) * ((1 +GetMastery() *2.8 /100)-0.08771) * (amount + ((1 +GetMastery() *2.8 /100) + 10.21) / 0.27950) * 3
				end
				if (not crit) and spellId == PyroblastId then
					PBdmg = (0.15134) * ((1 +GetMastery() *2.8 /100)-0.08771) * (amount + ((1 +GetMastery() *2.8 /100) + 10.21) / 0.27950) * 3
				end
				if (crit) and spellId == IPyroblastId then
					PBdmg = (0.15134) * ((1 +GetMastery() *2.8 /100)-0.08771) * (amount + ((1 +GetMastery() *2.8 /100) + 10.21) / 0.27950) * 3
					PBdmg = PBdmg / 2.05
				end
				if (crit) and spellId == PyroblastId then
					PBdmg = (0.15134) * ((1 +GetMastery() *2.8 /100)-0.08771) * (amount + ((1 +GetMastery() *2.8 /100) + 10.21) / 0.27950) * 3
					PBdmg = PBdmg / 2.05
				end
				if (not crit) and spellId == IgniteId then	
					IGdmg = amount
				end
				if (crit) and spellId == IgniteId then	
					IGdmg = amount/2.05
				end
			end
		end
	end
end

function UnitBuffInfoById( buff, unit, func, own )
	local i = 1
	local buffName, buffRank, buffTexture, buffApplications, school, duration, timeLeft, unitCaster, buffId, isStealable, buffId2 = func( unit, i, 0 )
	while buffName ~= nil do
		if (buffId == buff or buffId2 == buff) and ((own == nil) or unitCaster == "player" ) then
			return buffRank, buffTexture, buffApplications, duration, (timeLeft - GetTime()), unitCaster, buffId, isStealable, buffId2
		end
		i = i + 1
		buffName, buffRank, buffTexture, buffApplications, school, duration, timeLeft, unitCaster, buffId, isStealable, buffId2 = func( unit, i, 0 )
	end
	return nil, nil, 0, 0, 0, nil, 0, nil
end



SLASH_FIREBUNNY1 = "/fb"
SLASH_FIREBUNNY2 = "/firebunny"

function SlashCmdList.FIREBUNNY(msg, editbox)
	
      if msg:lower() == "lock" then
	if(fbFrame:IsMouseEnabled()) then
          fbFrame:EnableMouse(false)
	  fbdb.lock = "l"
	else 
          if not(fbFrame:IsMouseEnabled()) then
          fbFrame:EnableMouse(true)
	  fbdb.lock = "u"
          end
	end
      else
        print("Please use /fb lock   or  /firebunny lock   to toggle locking of the frame")
      end

end



loadUI()
```

----------


## domestecus

Is there a updated warrior pvp profile? Anotherfox Thank you for putting the compilation together, that is quite helpful.

----------


## crystal_tech

> A suggestion:
> 
> Instead of having 2-3 profiles for certain specs would it not be better to have 1 rotation per spec and everyone who wants to (or can) work on that single profile to further enhance it?
> This would allow us to compile the specs in a single wiki page and further develop them. It would also allow people to see what profile is currently missing and start a basic one (which can then be further amended by someone with better programming skills).
> 
> As the front page link is a bit sparse, I'll write the list and if people can add their profiles to it (via a quote) we can effectively update the Wiki page.
> If people add their profiles to the list here I'll update the relevant wiki page. I'll be starting at the end and working backwards to find profiles and edit this post, but if others can do the same it would save a great amount of time.
> 
> *PLEASE REMEMBER TO +REP THE RESPECTIVE AUTHOR OF THE PROFILE IF YOU LIKE IT....*
> ...


you forgot my hunter profiles. you can find all my profiles at Index of /files

----------


## iliekcoffee

it probably wont help anyone, but you can find elemental and enhancement profiles here ([iPlay] Mutli-Tool (Automatic LUA DPS Bot, Auto kick, Dungeon/Battlegroud Alert)).

although they're in LUA I guess? dunno if they could be converted

----------


## outoforder

> First of all lb is an instant cast and you should never use pred for it, if you use healing toutch is ok, but never lb, special lbx3. i will put code to use HT, but never will code for LB. sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> not at all, this is PVP ONLY, in pve it will fail a big time. altho fine to lvl, but never to raid, or doing randoms.


im just saying when predswiftness procs, i lbx3 and still get insta cast with healing touch... i just want it to work with arena members 1,2,3 pref who ever has lowest health

----------


## iliekcoffee

Sheuron's Survival scripts are boss, I'm not hating

but on my hunter I noticed that with the 2pc t13, I would hit focus cap and still spam cobra. just wanted to point that out

----------


## Anotherfox

> you forgot my hunter profiles. you can find all my profiles at Index of /files


Updated.... didnt get to that point where your profiles were listed. With 263 pages to go through its going to take a while XD

----------


## dklcfr

@smrdlja Check your pms.

----------


## smrdlja

> @smrdlja Check your pms.


Checked and tried. Works fine.

----------


## kickmydog

> Sheuron's Survival scripts are boss, I'm not hating
> 
> but on my hunter I noticed that with the 2pc t13, I would hit focus cap and still spam cobra. just wanted to point that out


Yeah i noticed that, tweaked my own profile to stop that.

----------


## damo1981

Just wondering if someone could make a updated feral pve profile the once on here seem to be pretty low for the gear i have. thanks

----------


## vergil10

feral cat pve ???

----------


## outoforder

can anyone just help me im pvp feral, when pred swiftness procs i want lbx3 on lowest arena member, then healing touch wiht pred swiftness. i got the code to work on my self, but i cant get it to work on arena team mates. if u want my predswiftness, lb1, lb2, lb3, healing touch abilities.. let me know plz

----------


## bobo

> GetPlayerMapPosition returns 0,0 for both of these fights causing my code to spam SetMapToCurrentZone. addons firing on this event would explain why disabling most of my addons seemed to fix the lag for me.
> 
> i've coded a workaround for these fights try it and let me know how it goes.
> 
> onya resto 070112.zip



Hey Onya sorry for taking so long to reply. Had to go out of town on business.

Just tried out this profile and still having the same problems. Game acts like it pause and unpause really fast on loot ship and spine. Ive tried disabling all addons and have taken chain heal out of the rotation ans Xelper suggested. Also moved the ability check delay from 100ms up to 500ms with no change.

Anyone else having these problems?

----------


## damo1981

> feral cat pve ???


yes sorry feral Cat pve. i have 388 i lvl and when i do the rotation myself i do 5k more dps. thanks

----------


## Meatglue

> can anyone just help me im pvp feral, when pred swiftness procs i want lbx3 on lowest arena member, then healing touch wiht pred swiftness. i got the code to work on my self, but i cant get it to work on arena team mates. if u want my predswiftness, lb1, lb2, lb3, healing touch abilities.. let me know plz


Apparently you're popular your inbox is full, please just upload your updated profile. Would prefer to wait for the pred swiftness proc though.

----------


## PowerUP Boosts

> first two explosive shots chain the dot during lnl. you need a delay after the buff is down to cast the third.


Ehm well actually it feels like it shots it 3 times in a row without delay, making it HUGE dps loss. I got no clue how do write any code in there for that and would really appreciate if someone could do it.
So what im looking for is just that lnl proc the 3 explosive shots that are supposed to be cast there and maybe one from before already to be delayed for 1 cobra shot or something ?

Ty  :Smile:

----------


## ilikepvp

sheuron i got your latest rotations but your polymorph on frost pvp isnt working even if i hold alt and cast poly it dosnt work. Why did you change it from ctrl mouseover that was good stuff man.

----------


## Meatglue

> sheuron i got your latest rotations but your polymorph on frost pvp isnt working even if i hold alt and cast poly it dosnt work. Why did you change it from ctrl mouseover that was good stuff man.


It will work for me but the problem is it's not always first priority. It will usually continue dpsing and randomly do polymorph. I tried moving it to top of priority but didn't change.

----------


## sheuron

> sheuron i got your latest rotations but your polymorph on frost pvp isnt working even if i hold alt and cast poly it dosnt work. Why did you change it from ctrl mouseover that was good stuff man.


Polymorph is still on the profile but not include on the rotation. Open Rotation editor and add Polymorph to right side

----------


## ishtro

> Great Arms profile mate, really great. Any chance you can make it that Heroic Leap can be used? Coz even if I hold down Shift I cant really use it. I like using it for escaping from dangerous situations and to run faster when needed.


Spell Name: Heroic Leap
Spell ID: 0
Delay: 200


```
local _,HLeap =  GetSpellCooldown("Heroic Leap")

if HLeap == 0 and IsLeftControlKeyDown() and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus()==nil then
  CastSpellByName("Heroic Leap")
if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end  
  return true end
```

Left control mouseover

----------


## Meatglue

> Polymorph is still on the profile but not include on the rotation. Open Rotation editor and add Polymorph to right side


Even added into rotation it's not instant cast when you push the button it's fed intp dps rotation.

----------


## Democides

Amazing. +rep

----------


## durankan

> Yeah i noticed that, tweaked my own profile to stop that.


is there a way you will share your updated profile with us?  :Smile:

----------


## onya

> Hey Onya sorry for taking so long to reply. Had to go out of town on business.
> 
> Just tried out this profile and still having the same problems. Game acts like it pause and unpause really fast on loot ship and spine. Ive tried disabling all addons and have taken chain heal out of the rotation ans Xelper suggested. Also moved the ability check delay from 100ms up to 500ms with no change.
> 
> Anyone else having these problems?


hrm i'm definitely healed these fights without problem with addons loaded in lfr, maybe i uploaded an older version by mistake. i'll re-upload tonight when i get back from work.

----------


## xLegendx

Where is the Resto shaman profile?

----------


## crystal_tech

> Ehm well actually it feels like it shots it 3 times in a row without delay, making it HUGE dps loss. I got no clue how do write any code in there for that and would really appreciate if someone could do it.
> So what im looking for is just that lnl proc the 3 explosive shots that are supposed to be cast there and maybe one from before already to be delayed for 1 cobra shot or something ?
> 
> Ty


i've gone over this for my profile in a past post but here it is again.

if my surv hunter profile you need to set the delay based on your lag. if your under 200ms set the delay higher (1900) if your above 200ms set it lower (1300).

the spell you need to change is SV: Exlposive shot

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @Bubba So now when u are back, look at ONYA chain heal ability - is it possible to do something like that for HR? Checking if near target are 3-4 lowhpmembers.


it's on the list of to-do things along with incorporating something like that into LoD, but first I want to make sure that what is currently in the profile runs well so I have a solid step backwards if I get to crazy  :Stick Out Tongue: 

out of curiousity i've seen over 15 people have downloaded it but no1 has reported bugs..... it's kinda unsettling, have u tried it yourself?

----------


## Ruinit

Wasn't there a good pve shadow priest? All I can find is pvp ones.

----------


## bu_ba_911

took about 2 seconds to find using the keywords "shadow priest" in search thread tool (on top of the first post of every page)  :Stick Out Tongue: 

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2167451 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

----------


## Mitchell1122

I'm working on a elemental shaman rotation, but I'm kind of stuck at trying to make Earth Shock work. It's supposed to be cast only when Lightning Shield has 7 or more stacks, but I have no idea how to make it cast when a buff reaches a certain number of stacks. I don't really have any LUA coding experience, so any help will be appreciated.

----------


## Ruinit

> took about 2 seconds to find using the keywords "shadow priest" in search thread tool (on top of the first post of every page) 
> 
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2167451 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)


Yea well ty I downloaded the one from this page http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...queue-266.html and it says pve there but is actually pvp.

----------


## iliekcoffee

has anyone updated their unholy dk rotations lately?
I'm pretty sure that unholy == frost but with the frost rotation vs the unholy rotation I have it seems that frost is putting out 5k or so more dps. just wondering thanks!

----------


## Meatglue

Bubba, your hpally profile works fine for me. I just want an update to arms pvp profile haha. After using the stance dance pve one I wish I had same dps for pvp. 

I think Bossqwerty edited yours for that but maybe one of you can perfect the pvp profile. I am still using it just noticing my dps isn't where I think it could be.

----------


## leetspeaker

> I'm working on a elemental shaman rotation, but I'm kind of stuck at trying to make Earth Shock work. It's supposed to be cast only when Lightning Shield has 7 or more stacks, but I have no idea how to make it cast when a buff reaches a certain number of stacks. I don't really have any LUA coding experience, so any help will be appreciated.


local _,_,_,EShc = UnitBuffID("player", 324)
local _,EShcCD = GetSpellCooldown(8042)
if EShc>= 8 and EShcCD == 0 then
return true
end

----------


## onion88

So i'ved searched quite a while for a mac version for this. I'm guessing there isn't one?

----------


## ishtro

> local _,_,_,EShc = UnitBuffID("player", 324)
> local _,EShcCD = GetSpellCooldown(8042)
> if EShc>= 8 and EShcCD == 0 then
> return true
> end


they this

Spell Name: Earth Shock
Spell ID: 8042
Delay: 0


```
local _,_,_,LScount = UnitBuffID("player", 324)

if LScount ~= nil then
    if LScount >= 7 then
        return true
    end
end
```

----------


## outoforder

> Apparently you're popular your inbox is full, please just upload your updated profile. Would prefer to wait for the pred swiftness proc though.


yeah with pred swift procs i lbx3 then instacast healing touch... i just can only get it to work on me.... not my lowest arena partner
i would like it do do this for my arena partners.
im using these abilities:

healing touch with predswiftness, after lbx3:
local _, _, _, PS = UnitBuffID("player", 69369)
local inRange = IsSpellInRange("Healing Touch", "player")

if PS ~= nil and inRange == 1 then
return true
else
return false
end

lb1:
local _, _, _, PS = UnitBuffID("player", 69369)
local inRange = IsSpellInRange("Lifebloom", "player")
local _,_,_,LB = UnitBuffID("player", 33763)
if PS ~= nil and inRange == 1 and LB == nil then
return true
else
return false
end

lb2:
local _, _, _, PS = UnitBuffID("player", 69369)
local inRange = IsSpellInRange("Lifebloom", "player")
local _,_,_,LB = UnitBuffID("player", 33763)
if PS ~= nil and inRange == 1 and LB < 3 then
return true
end

----------


## Bossqwerty

New version of my stance dance arms warrior profile. No big changes, just a few bug fixes. I made slam lower priority than heroic strike again and it's definitely the right thing to do with 2pc t13. Look at the top 10 arms warriors for every DS fight and heroic strike is almost always #2 in their total % dmg done. If you don't have 2 piece just change all the rage values for heroic strike / slam in the ability editor if you want it to use slam more, I wouldn't recommend it though. It seems best the way I have it set up.

BossSD5.3.rar

----------


## LtButterman

> New version of my stance dance arms warrior profile. No big changes, just a few bug fixes. I made slam lower priority than heroic strike again and it's definitely the right thing to do with 2pc t13. Look at the top 10 arms warriors for every DS fight and heroic strike is almost always #2 in their total % dmg done. If you don't have 2 piece just change all the rage values for heroic strike / slam in the ability editor if you want it to use slam more, I wouldn't recommend it though. It seems best the way I have it set up.
> 
> BossSD5.3.rar


Legend! Been waiting for this update, thanks Boss.

Did you try implement the 4pc t13 bonus? so you get even more HStrikes out of it instead of it constantly reapplying CS effect even when it's proc'd by MS?

+1

----------


## xLegendx

Yeah! Thanks Boss, I always anticipate your arms warrior updates.

----------


## Bossqwerty

> Legend! Been waiting for this update, thanks Boss.
> 
> Did you try implement the 4pc t13 bonus? so you get even more HStrikes out of it instead of it constantly reapplying CS effect even when it's proc'd by MS?
> 
> +1


4pc should be working, I can't test it myself though so someone let me know.

----------


## LtButterman

> 4pc should be working, I can't test it myself though so someone let me know.


Ill go to the dummies now and let you know.

[EDIT]

Just smashed out 5 tests 10mil on each attempt.. I can confirm a DPS increase of 1k from your earlier 5.2 version sitting on 27k-28k after 10 mil on 4/5 tests and the 4pc bonus works flawlessly, too.

oops make that a 1.5k increase

----------


## merrikh

hey Lofty i keep getting this error any idea how to fix?

Message: [string " function pqrFunc0() -- Avoid sudden death ..."]:58: attempt to call global 'DangerousMagic' (a nil value)
Time: 01/11/12 22:09:07
Count: 1698
Stack: [string " function pqrFunc0() -- Avoid sudden death ..."]:58: in function `?'
[string "..."]:267: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "..."]:161: in function `PQR_CastNext'
[string "..."]:150: in function `PQR_ExecuteBot'
[string "..."]:40: in function <[string "..."]:23>

Locals: group = "raid"
members = 25
(for index) = 1
(for limit) = 25
(for step) = 1
i = 1
member = "raid1"
memberhp = 100
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "raid1"
(*temporary) = "attempt to call global 'DangerousMagic' (a nil value)"

it also does a party instead of raid as well

----------


## Meatglue

Awesome again Boss, now we need someone to add pvp functions to it. ;p

Well I have been messing with it myself and I think I might have found why your profile did not jive with Bubba's. I simply checked in combat and rotation works even with change to ds for spell check/reflect. Still need to be pvp tested which is what I intend to do now but all is good on test dummy. Dps will now be beast in arena/bg.

----------


## Discipline

> has anyone updated their unholy dk rotations lately?
> I'm pretty sure that unholy == frost but with the frost rotation vs the unholy rotation I have it seems that frost is putting out 5k or so more dps. just wondering thanks!


Actually, Unholy > Frost on single target fights.
I didn't see an updated rotation anywhere though. But nothing major changed, so the old ones should work just fine.

I have a question. I know it is possible to make an ability that will be cast when SHIFT, ALT, or CTRL is pressed. Is it also possible to do that for for example, SHIFT+4? I have a problem with strangulate in arena, the rotation make it impossible for me to cast and the default right alt to trigger it is too inconvenient for me.

----------


## momo1029

> onya tradeskills 09012012.zip
> 
> added checks for the de and prospect parts to make sure you have the spell. you need to have the jc tradeskill window open for crafting to work. why do you want them split?


do you have to disable all addons to use it ?
it won't run with any addons enabled

----------


## Meatglue

> yeah with pred swift procs i lbx3 then instacast healing touch... i just can only get it to work on me.... not my lowest arena partner
> i would like it do do this for my arena partners.
> im using these abilities:
> 
> healing touch with predswiftness, after lbx3:
> local _, _, _, PS = UnitBuffID("player", 69369)
> local inRange = IsSpellInRange("Healing Touch", "player")
> 
> if PS ~= nil and inRange == 1 then
> ...


Everything works as you intended but I seem to have the issue of popping out of bear form during FR again to cast ht or lb.

----------


## onya

> do you have to disable all addons to use it ?
> it won't run with any addons enabled



but it does run with addons disabled? i'd guess that you have an addon that is messing with the tradeskill windows then. to the other person who said disenchanting won't work, it's only going to disenchant the specific jc items it creates they're listed by itemid in the code.

i created this to automate the processing of all the ore my bot farms. it works for me. i figured other people could use it so i've released the code, but i have no interest in develping the code any further. if someone else wants to pick this up and run with it then feel free i'm sure it wouldn't be too hard to adapt to other professions and stuff.


re: my shaman profile, it can still be a bit jittery on spine/lootship but it's nowhere near as bad as it was (it would freeze the game pretty much with earlier versions). i know a lot of the code is horribly inefficient. i plan an doing an overhaul next week to parse the raid once and store a snaphot of the raid in an array (health values, curses, distance between players etc) and then have the abilities reference that instead of doing the same system calls over and over and that should make it much faster.

----------


## averykey

I have changed my ret paladin profile a bit, with my gear i pull about 37k on ultraxion right now, I know the profile can be better but i don't know lua and I need help making it better.


http://up.ht/wCrq1t

I have just been looking at the various profiles around the site to put this one together, with the lfr deathwing weapon it has no problem bursting up to 60k+ in heroics it levels out at about 50k.


If anyone can help, the changes would be when combat beings wait 10 seconds before popping GOAK- Guardian of Ancient Kings, and do not pop wings-Avenging Wrath if zealotry is not up; "3 holy power" to maximize 4 piece, maybe a whole different skill, for example 4pZealotry+wings- Just a example name so it doesn't collide with the people who have not acquired 4 piece yet.

For the ret paladins who may use this, pop the cooldowns your self until the changes above can be made.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Actually, Unholy > Frost on single target fights.
> I didn't see an updated rotation anywhere though. But nothing major changed, so the old ones should work just fine.
> 
> I have a question. I know it is possible to make an ability that will be cast when SHIFT, ALT, or CTRL is pressed. Is it also possible to do that for for example, SHIFT+4? I have a problem with strangulate in arena, the rotation make it impossible for me to cast and the default right alt to trigger it is too inconvenient for me.


i made the unholy one spur of the moment without even really knowing the most ideal rotation for unholy XD

if you guys could either let me know what to fix in my unholy rotation or point me towards a well written unholy rotation guide i can see about updating it XD

---------- Post added at 10:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:07 AM ----------




> I have changed my ret paladin profile a bit, with my gear i pull about 37k on ultraxion right now, I know the profile can be better but i don't know lua and I need help making it better.
> 
> 
> http://up.ht/wCrq1t
> 
> I have just been looking at the various profiles around the site to put this one together, with the lfr deathwing weapon it has no problem bursting up to 60k+ in heroics it levels out at about 50k.
> 
> 
> If anyone can help, the changes would be when combat beings wait 10 seconds before popping GOAK- Guardian of Ancient Kings, and do not pop wings-Avenging Wrath if zealotry is not up; "3 holy power" to maximize 4 piece, maybe a whole different skill, for example 4pZealotry+wings- Just a example name so it doesn't collide with the people who have not acquired 4 piece yet.
> ...


Here's Crystal Tech's code for checking if a warlock has 4 piece or not, should look into using a check like this for your code



```
local gloves = IsEquippedItem("Gloves of the Faceless Shroud")
local hood = IsEquippedItem("Hood of the Faceless Shroud")
local legs = IsEquippedItem("Leggings of the Faceless Shroud")
local robes = IsEquippedItem("Robes of the Faceless Shroud")
local mantle = IsEquippedItem("Mantle of the Faceless Shroud")
local total = 0
local gloves1 = 1
local hood1 = 1
local legs1 = 1
local robes1 = 1
local mantle1 = 1

if gloves == nil then
	gloves1 = 0
end

if hood == nil then
	hood1 = 0
end

if legs == nil then
	legs1 = 0
end

if robes == nil then
	robes1 = 0
end

if mantle == nil then
	mantle1 = 0
end

if gloves == nil then
	gloves1 = 0
end

total = (gloves1 + hood1 + legs1 + robes1 + mantle1)
if total >= 4 then 
	return true
end
```

----------


## crystal_tech

yea that code isn't pretty at all lol. I'm workin on cleaning it up.

---------- Post added at 11:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:43 AM ----------




> hey Lofty i keep getting this error any idea how to fix?
> 
> Message: [string " function pqrFunc0() -- Avoid sudden death ..."]:58: attempt to call global 'DangerousMagic' (a nil value)
> Time: 01/11/12 22:09:07
> Count: 1698
> Stack: [string " function pqrFunc0() -- Avoid sudden death ..."]:58: in function `?'
> [string "..."]:267: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "..."]:161: in function `PQR_CastNext'
> [string "..."]:150: in function `PQR_ExecuteBot'
> ...


try setting 'DangerousMagic' to a local and give it a number value. its seems its trying to do math but it can't due to it being a nil or nothing at all.

----------


## bu_ba_911

DangerousMagic is actually a function that was written into the auto target ability of the "new" targeting code

played around with it a little myself but decided that the pro's weren't worth the time it would take to get working at that point in time.... because my hpally code was getting that same error when i was trying to incorporate it XD

----------


## itzaraya

> New version of my stance dance arms warrior profile. No big changes, just a few bug fixes. I made slam lower priority than heroic strike again and it's definitely the right thing to do with 2pc t13. Look at the top 10 arms warriors for every DS fight and heroic strike is almost always #2 in their total % dmg done. If you don't have 2 piece just change all the rage values for heroic strike / slam in the ability editor if you want it to use slam more, I wouldn't recommend it though. It seems best the way I have it set up.
> 
> BossSD5.3.rar


Im showing a pretty significant dps decrease in comparison to 5.2. Where are you seeing parses of top 10 arms warriors with heroic strike as their #2 total damage output? i just went through the world of logs rankings for normal 25man dragon soul and and 90% of top warrs for every fight except Ultraxion its always MS>OP>Slam with heroic strike coming up at about 7-8% of their total. And those are the figures im getting out of your 5.2 profile. 

Yes, 2pct13 makes heroic strike much more appealing however you dont NEED to make slam less of a priority because heroic strike is off the GCD. You'll still be able to set parameters for HS without having to lose slams. Also those who are testing and showing 5.3 to be a dps increase, what weapon are you using? In order to get accurate numbers you CANNOT use Gurthalak. The proc on the sword is too RNG to provide any consistency. 

Currently for my testing im using 4pt13 with a 410 Experimental Specimen Slicer with an overall gear ilvl of 399 and on multiple testing dummy tests im showing 5.2 pulling far ahead of 5.3. 

Just my 2copper, hope it helps!

----------


## smrdlja

> Im showing a pretty significant dps decrease in comparison to 5.2.


Same here. Decrease. P4 and 397 weapon.

----------


## ilikepvp

> Polymorph is still on the profile but not include on the rotation. Open Rotation editor and add Polymorph to right side


Thanks I will try this in arenas later today see if it works. 
Keep up the awsome work man!

----------


## Qwog

Hey, new to the forums and thought I would make a post regarding the PQR Profiles.

After looking through nearly 270 pages of posts, it came to my attention that there needs to be a place where profiles can be stored, as having one thread for the hundreds of the different things going on, just don't work.

Maybe someone could create new thread for each class, something along them line would do the trick, or even post profiles to the profiles section of the forum?

Also if anyone has played around with low level pvp healing profiles (level 10 - 19) I would like a chat.

Thanks.

----------


## Discipline

> i made the unholy one spur of the moment without even really knowing the most ideal rotation for unholy XD
> 
> if you guys could either let me know what to fix in my unholy rotation or point me towards a well written unholy rotation guide i can see about updating it XD


ummmmmmmm
elitistjerks.com

I'm not using yours, I use Kaollas  :Smile:  Your Unholy rotation is pretty much like awful, but your frost and holy pal profiles kick ass  :Smile:

----------


## crystal_tech

I've cleaned up the code for the gear check and need to see if it works proper in game. I've tested it in wowlua addon and it worked so it should work for PQR

change the equip vars to match your set.



```
local equip = { "Gloves of the Faceless Shroud", "Hood of the Faceless Shroud", "Leggings of the Faceless Shroud", "Robes of the Faceless Shroud", "Mantle of the Faceless Shroud" } --can be item ids as well

local total = 0

for i,v in ipairs(equip) do
   if IsEquippedItem("v") == true then
      total = total + 1
   end
end


if total >= 4 then
   print("you have 4pc") --prints if you have 4 or more pcs of tier
   return true
end
```

----------


## CharleyWex

Buba, welcome back and thanks for the update to the holy paladin profile. One thing I noticed is that sometimes (in a 5 man) instead of healing one of the injured dps, it just spams holy light on the healer. Did you code it to where holy light is suppose to be cast on heals if all the tank needs is holy light and its getting hung up somehow?

I haven't noticed this problem in LFR, but I've only ran it once with this profile.

EDIT: This is in the holy nomouseover profile.

----------


## Cahonez

@LtButterman & a few other posters.

I have a Balance Druid Rotation here, as far as I know it has the ideal rotation single target. If you tab target it will also throw dots up, and if you keep switching, you can effectively do aoe dmg too. 

Would love to hear your feedback  :Smile: 

Heres the link to the original post:

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2163499 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Buba, welcome back and thanks for the update to the holy paladin profile. One thing I noticed is that sometimes (in a 5 man) instead of healing one of the injured dps, it just spams holy light on the healer. Did you code it to where holy light is suppose to be cast on heals if all the tank needs is holy light and its getting hung up somehow?
> 
> I haven't noticed this problem in LFR, but I've only ran it once with this profile.
> 
> EDIT: This is in the holy nomouseover profile.


weird about the spamming holy light on heals...... have NEVER ran into that one lol

and i fixed the hangup problem.... when i updated Judgement I accidentally removed the Range Check :-/ silly little me

so when u aren't in range of a target it will continue to try and spam Judgement which locks up the profile

*Edit*
decided that problem was large enough for a reupload instead of my normal just svn update

here you go:

http://bubba-pqr-profiles.googlecode...bba_HPally.zip

----------


## iliekcoffee

> I'm not using yours, I use Kaollas



Where did you find this profile?

----------


## ShinyKnight

> Where did you find this profile?


pqr-svn-profiles - Revision 19: /

----------


## nebmyers

Any enhancement shaman rotations? o:

----------


## ShinyKnight

> Any enhancement shaman rotations? o:


Did you even click the @%$^ing link I *just* posted...?

----------


## iliekcoffee

> pqr-svn-profiles - Revision 19: /


Thank you!

Unholy and Frost are equal btw, it really just depends on the fight

testing this uh rotation vs my frost rotation, frost on a single target dummy fight puts out ~3k more

----------


## vergil10

does any one have feral cat pve profile ? :Frown: 
it is the third time that i am asking for such profile .
somebody please give me an answer thx .

----------


## Bossqwerty

> Im showing a pretty significant dps decrease in comparison to 5.2. Where are you seeing parses of top 10 arms warriors with heroic strike as their #2 total damage output? i just went through the world of logs rankings for normal 25man dragon soul and and 90% of top warrs for every fight except Ultraxion its always MS>OP>Slam with heroic strike coming up at about 7-8% of their total. And those are the figures im getting out of your 5.2 profile. 
> 
> Yes, 2pct13 makes heroic strike much more appealing however you dont NEED to make slam less of a priority because heroic strike is off the GCD. You'll still be able to set parameters for HS without having to lose slams. Also those who are testing and showing 5.3 to be a dps increase, what weapon are you using? In order to get accurate numbers you CANNOT use Gurthalak. The proc on the sword is too RNG to provide any consistency. 
> 
> Currently for my testing im using 4pt13 with a 410 Experimental Specimen Slicer with an overall gear ilvl of 399 and on multiple testing dummy tests im showing 5.2 pulling far ahead of 5.3. 
> 
> Just my 2copper, hope it helps!


Is anyone else seeing a decrease? If so post your gear (2pc / 4pc) and what weapon you're using. I'll look into it further but my experience is the exact opposite of yours so I'm not sure what's going on.

----------


## me28791

> does any one have feral cat pve profile ?
> it is the third time that i am asking for such profile .
> somebody please give me an answer thx .


pqr-svn-profiles - Revision 19: / that was posted like 4 or 5 posts ago

use adamzz for pve

----------


## iliekcoffee

you may already have it I haven't looked, but would it be possible to make the SV hunter rotation have a key that you click to throw down explosive shot where you mouse is, or at the target's location would be better.
Explosive shot has about double black arrow's chance to proc lock and load


Edit:

I've tried out the new survival hunter rotations and they are awesome!

----------


## ShinyKnight

> you may already have it I haven't looked, but would it be possible to make the SV hunter rotation have a key that you click to throw down explosive shot where you mouse is, or at the target's location would be better.
> Explosive shot has about double black arrow's chance to proc lock and load
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I've tried out the new survival hunter rotations and they are awesome!


You mean explosive trap...?

One of the surv. profiles auto-launches a trap when you set it to AoE mode. It uses frost trap by default... You can change the relevant spell ID in the ability editor to be explosive trap instead, and it works like a charm. Hit right control to switch to AoE mode, toss a trap, hit right control again to go back to single target.

----------


## iliekcoffee

cool, thank you I'll check that out

----------


## crystal_tech

next patch fixes lnl with black arrow. but yea i'm working on trap launcher.

----------


## jackus

how about the holy paladin profiles never use holy light on beacon target? Cast it on another target?

Edit: just DL bubas and loftys profiles and they work for shit in PVE 5 man  :Frown: 

Edit: and Cokx pvp build is great but dont heal my self very well

----------


## Bossqwerty

> Is anyone else seeing a decrease? If so post your gear (2pc / 4pc) and what weapon you're using. I'll look into it further but my experience is the exact opposite of yours so I'm not sure what's going on.


Here's the exact same version (5.3) only with slam "fixed," let me know which of these works better for you guys.

BossSDslam.rar

----------


## ShinyKnight

> Is anyone else seeing a decrease? If so post your gear (2pc / 4pc) and what weapon you're using. I'll look into it further but my experience is the exact opposite of yours so I'm not sure what's going on.


I'm showing a decrease as well, wearing 2-pc with a Pit Lord's Destroyer (because Deathwing ****ing hates me). Not a ton -- on the order of about 1k DPS over 10m damage -- but still enough to register, to be sure. Also, oddly, slam is only accounting for about 100k damage done in that 10m, so I don't know what the problem is, exactly.

Edit: And you just responded, of course... Testing the new profile now, too.

----------


## damo1981

hi there just wondering if someone could point me in the right direction for editing this Feral Pve profile. i relised the problem was that its was constantly trying to pool 90% energy before using attacks so what im after doing is having it use shred at 40 energy and Fb at 60 energy heres how ive tweaked it about if i set shred too 40 it just spams that all the time and never gets too the 60 for fb. Pls some advice would be really helpfull thx

Shred Code


```
-- Check for the debuffs.
local hasCatMangle = UnitDebuffID("target", 33876)
local hasBearMangle = UnitDebuffID("target", 33878)
local hasTrauma = UnitDebuffID("target", 46857)
local hasHemorrhage = UnitDebuffID("target", 16511)
local CP = GetComboPoints("player", "target")
local shrip, _, _, _, _, _, shtimer = UnitDebuffID("target", 1079, "PLAYER")
local energy = UnitPower("player") / UnitPowerMax("player") * 100
local berserk = UnitBuffID("player", 50334)




-- Just check for all buffs, we have no casting time on Shred so no need for a timer check
if hasCatMangle ~= nil or hasBearMangle ~= nil or hasTrauma ~= nil or hasHemorrhage ~= nil then
	if PQR_NotBehindTarget() then
		return false
	else
		if shrip == nil and CP < 5  or energy > 60 then
			return true
		end
		if shrip ~= nil and CP < 5 and shtimer - GetTime() < 3 or energy > 60 or berserk ~= nil  then
			return true
		end
	end
end
```

FB Code


```
local fbrip, _, _, _, _, _, fbtimer = UnitDebuffID("target", 1079, "PLAYER")
local fbCP = GetComboPoints("player", "target")
local fbhealth = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")
local fbenergy = UnitPower("player") / UnitPowerMax("player") * 100


if fbhealth <= 100 then
	if fbrip ~= nil then
		if fbCP == 5 and fbenergy >= 60 then
			return true
		end
	end
else
	if fbrip ~= nil then
		if fbtimer - GetTime() > 5 and fbenergy >= 60 and fbCP == 5 then
			return true
		end
	end
end
```

again any help would be really helpful once i get the jist of this ill go about tweaking it all. Thx

----------


## outoforder

im still looking for help with feral pvp abilities, i've tried a few days to research the web my self. what i want is when pred swift procs to lbx3 then healing touch. heal arena/party/raid member .... mainly the teammate with lowest hp is it is possible. this is what im working on. i have the abilities to work for me but i cant get it to work on team members.

LB1a:
local _, _, _, PS = UnitBuffID("player", 69369)
local inRange = IsSpellInRange("Lifebloom", /cast [@party2,nondead]
local _,_,_,LB = UnitBuffID("player", 33763)
if PS ~= nil and inRange == 1 and LB == nil then
return true
else
return false
end

LB2a:
local _, _, _, PS = UnitBuffID("player", 69369)
local inRange = IsSpellInRange("Lifebloom", /cast [@party2,nondead]
local _,_,_,LB = UnitBuffID("player", 33763)
if PS ~= nil and inRange == 1 and LB < 3 then
return true
end

healing touch2a:
local _, _, _, PS = UnitBuffID("player", 69369)
local inRange = IsSpellInRange("Healing Touch", /cast [@party2,nondead]

if PS ~= nil and inRange == 1 then
return true
else
return false
end

----------


## CharleyWex

Buba, your new HolyPvP and HolyArena are no worky.

The ones thats are on SVN do, just not the one you recently uploaded here.

----------


## itzaraya

> Here's the exact same version (5.3) only with slam "fixed," let me know which of these works better for you guys.
> 
> BossSDslam.rar


I think i still prefer 5.2, however we'll be doing hours of attempts on heroic ultraxion tonight in which i can test out both profiles against eachother. Ill let you know how it goes tomorrow!

----------


## Bossqwerty

> I think i still prefer 5.2, however we'll be doing hours of attempts on heroic ultraxion tonight in which i can test out both profiles against eachother. Ill let you know how it goes tomorrow!


Sounds good. The 5.3 version with slam should be nearly identical to 5.2, I think I made a few minor adjustments though. I'm still open to any kind of suggestions, specifically more advanced things I can add to my profile.

----------


## baphomet58

> I have changed my ret paladin profile a bit, with my gear i pull about 37k on ultraxion right now, I know the profile can be better but i don't know lua and I need help making it better.
> 
> 
> Download Ret.paladin.rar @ UppIT
> 
> I have just been looking at the various profiles around the site to put this one together, with the lfr deathwing weapon it has no problem bursting up to 60k+ in heroics it levels out at about 50k.
> 
> 
> If anyone can help, the changes would be when combat beings wait 10 seconds before popping GOAK- Guardian of Ancient Kings, and do not pop wings-Avenging Wrath if zealotry is not up; "3 holy power" to maximize 4 piece, maybe a whole different skill, for example 4pZealotry+wings- Just a example name so it doesn't collide with the people who have not acquired 4 piece yet.
> ...


reup please

----------


## LtButterman

@Cahonez
Testing out your balance profile now I'll let you know how it stands.

[edit]

after some dummy tests your profile's probably the best one around lol does optimal dps and no random starsurge casts. Hats off to you, sir.

@Bossqwerty
I was using Gurthak off DW which was probably the problem lol after i switched to 2H Axe and tested both out I found a decrease aswell :l
and now I'm testing your modified 5.3.

[edit]

after 12mil on dummies got to 29.5k with 5.2 was at 28k with 5.3 27k so for me this modified 5.3 seems to be a realistic increase.
whoever asked before I'm 395ilvl.

----------


## ishtro

Here is my Arms Stance Dance profile. If you find anything wrong please let me know.

Download File - 3.3 Kb

----------


## Testy9

> Is anyone else seeing a decrease? If so post your gear (2pc / 4pc) and what weapon you're using. I'll look into it further but my experience is the exact opposite of yours so I'm not sure what's going on.


Yeah, I'm seeing a decrease actually. Before I got the 2nd T13 pc, I was doing 28k+ dps on most stuff (50k dps on the purple boss in DS). But when I got my 2nd T13 pc, my dps started doing less than 28k dps...

Right now, my gear is T12 2pc and T13 2pc and an ilvl 378 2h weapon (axe of the tauren). My hit / exp are capped out. So I reforged stuff to crit / mastery.

----------


## Bossqwerty

> Yeah, I'm seeing a decrease actually. Before I got the 2nd T13 pc, I was doing 28k+ dps on most stuff (50k dps on the purple boss in DS). But when I got my 2nd T13 pc, my dps started doing less than 28k dps...
> 
> Right now, my gear is T12 2pc and T13 2pc and an ilvl 378 2h weapon (axe of the tauren). My hit / exp are capped out. So I reforged stuff to crit / mastery.


Check out my updated version and let me know if it's better, it's like halfway up the page.

----------


## trenoch

I really feel the urge to ask, which is the feral cat one, that is the most updated?
Asking that, because I've noticed that I'm doing sub 15k towards raid training dummy with Adamzz's one (and that has been the best one, over a 15m dpstime).
Another thing I noticed is that it isn't using the instant ravage, if you do have 4pc t13 and such.

Sadly enough I don't have any idea on how to write anything of this.

EDIT.
And, Cahonez, I have no idea why, but when I try to load your profile it bugs out and freezes over.  :Frown:

----------


## Pwnzor187

> I have changed my ret paladin profile a bit, with my gear i pull about 37k on ultraxion right now, I know the profile can be better but i don't know lua and I need help making it better.
> 
> 
> Download Ret.paladin.rar @ UppIT
> 
> I have just been looking at the various profiles around the site to put this one together, with the lfr deathwing weapon it has no problem bursting up to 60k+ in heroics it levels out at about 50k.
> 
> 
> If anyone can help, the changes would be when combat beings wait 10 seconds before popping GOAK- Guardian of Ancient Kings, and do not pop wings-Avenging Wrath if zealotry is not up; "3 holy power" to maximize 4 piece, maybe a whole different skill, for example 4pZealotry+wings- Just a example name so it doesn't collide with the people who have not acquired 4 piece yet.
> ...


Link seems to be broken?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Xelper

Posting my new feral (cat) profile. Should mimic the Elitist Jerk's rotation as good as possible. This will be included in PQR by default in the future.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/41165685/Xelper_DRUID.zip

Hold SHIFT over a dead player/their unit frame to Rebirth them then automatically return to your previous form.
Hold ALT to prevent yourself from fading out for Hour of Twilight.

Includes T13 detection, so if you have 2PC it will start refreshing Rip with FB at 60% instead of 25%. It does not manage your Berserk, if you wish you can move it right below Tiger's Fury in the rotation. You are supposed to use it on cooldown.

EDIT: Quickly added in Feral Charge and AOE modes incase you already downloaded it. Bear rotations coming soon.

This includes my implementation of rotation specific event handling, for which I used Dragonfire's ret profile as a reference, if anyone wants to take a look at how they might implement it into their profiles.

----------


## CharleyWex

> Posting my new feral (cat) profile. Should mimic the Elitist Jerk's rotation as good as possible. This will be included in PQR by default in the future.
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/41165685/Xelper_DRUID.zip
> 
> Hold SHIFT over a dead player/their unit frame to Rebirth them then automatically return to your previous form.
> Hold ALT to prevent yourself from fading out for Hour of Twilight.
> 
> Includes T13 detection, so if you have 2PC it will start refreshing Rip with FB at 60% instead of 25%. It does not manage your Berserk, if you wish you can move it right below Tiger's Fury in the rotation. You are supposed to use it on cooldown.
> 
> ...


Profile is working great. The only issue I seem to have is that on a raid boss dummy its not casting ferocious bite. Do you have it coded to only cast this below 60%?

----------


## TiefBlau

> Buba, your new HolyPvP and HolyArena are no worky.
> 
> The ones thats are on SVN do, just not the one you recently uploaded here.


I think it's because of the missing range check on judgement he mentioned earlier. I lost a few arenas when it locked up, so I assume this was the cause. I thought it was my own modifications messing it up, so I'm glad it's not just me.

Has anyone tried PQR for multiboxing? I'm considering making some profiles that would /follow when not in combat, and /assist when in combat or heal. This could really make levelling alts easier.

----------


## Xelper

Yeah, that is how EJ has the rotation on their site. I will tweak the rotation to include FB > 60% when I get a chance to raid on that character  :Smile: 




> 1. Keep up Feral Faerie Fire if there's no other armor debuff
> 2. Keep up Mangle
> 3. Use Tiger's Fury on cooldown (do not overwrite an existing Stampede if you have 4T13 though)
> 4. Use Berserk on cooldown
> 5. Keep up a 5CP Rip (including refreshing with Ferocious Bite below 25% boss health, or 60% health with 2T13)
> 6. Keep up Rake
> 7. Keep up Savage Roar
> 8. Feral Charge -> Ravage if your FC cooldown is up
> 9. Shred for combo points




---------- Post added at 11:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 PM ----------




> I think it's because of the missing range check on judgement he mentioned earlier. I lost a few arenas when it locked up, so I assume this was the cause. I thought it was my own modifications messing it up, so I'm glad it's not just me.
> 
> Has anyone tried PQR for multiboxing? I'm considering making some profiles that would /follow when not in combat, and /assist when in combat or heal. This could really make levelling alts easier.


I play a ret as a main, but I have really good holy gear as well (ilvl 395 or so)... my alts are on another account. I routinely use my paladin to heal LFR while actually playing my alts, it is usually top healing too.

I just made a "Follow" ability.

Name: Follow
Spell ID: 0
Code:


```
FollowUnit("focus")
```

and it just follows my DPSer around the whole time. I'm sure this can be improved, mount up when you mount, etc... but it works for LFR.  :Smile:

----------


## averykey

Ret paladin.rar

reupload for the guy, let me know if it is ever down again.

----------


## Jamsx1

> Yeah, that is how EJ has the rotation on their site. I will tweak the rotation to include FB > 60% when I get a chance to raid on that character 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> I play a ret as a main, but I have really good holy gear as well (ilvl 395 or so)... my alts are on another account. I routinely use my paladin to heal LFR while actually playing my alts, it is usually top healing too.
> ...


Please do, the feral cat needs a good updating. TY so much for the wonderful program

----------


## Meatglue

So I was able to just add Bubba's pvp abilities with Boss's SD profile and works better than preview arms pvp modded one as far as dps on dummy. I am trying to build a prot pvp one now for rbg's flag carrying and node camping. Problem is both stance abilities for the genteleman are worked out for dps arms not prot and will not change to proper stance at critical moments such as shattering throw. Anyone else interested in this?

----------


## Gorthok

I'm not able to get any ret profiles working? do they not work the same way the other profiles work?

----------


## PIPOL13

> pqr-svn-profiles - Revision 19: /


profiles can throw that would immediately download them all

----------


## Discipline

> Thank you!
> 
> Unholy and Frost are equal btw, it really just depends on the fight
> 
> testing this uh rotation vs my frost rotation, frost on a single target dummy fight puts out ~3k more


What weapons are you using? I'm gonna try those on a dummy (i know it depends on the fight, i acctually think i even wrote that somewhere in this thread.
I use normal Gur'thalak as UH and 2x HC Hand of Morchok as Frost. I'll let you know in the afternoon.
EDIT: Also, did you reforge/gem according to the UH stat weights?

----------


## smrdlja

> Is anyone else seeing a decrease? If so post your gear (2pc / 4pc) and what weapon you're using. I'll look into it further but my experience is the exact opposite of yours so I'm not sure what's going on.


I am having decrease also. 4p with 397 weapon.

edit: gonna try modified version and post results. thx for update!

----------


## sylaborg

Hi to the warriors that are using Bosses profile 5.2

On my warr i'm using 2pc (iLVL387) I'm doing fairly low dps with it, Is there something that I'm doing wrong? I find it hard to even shoot past 23K mark, which leaves me thinking does standing postions etc affects it?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## damo1981

> Yeah, that is how EJ has the rotation on their site. I will tweak the rotation to include FB > 60% when I get a chance to raid on that character 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> I play a ret as a main, but I have really good holy gear as well (ilvl 395 or so)... my alts are on another account. I routinely use my paladin to heal LFR while actually playing my alts, it is usually top healing too.
> ...


The profile works awesome thanks. ive notice one thing tho it FB's at whatever rage you have when you get to 5cp its optimul too wait till 60 rage for the increased damage also if geared enough its also recomended to fb at 60 energy before 60% Hp and blood in the water Rip Refresh since you end up sitting at 5 cp for 10-15 secs. awesome work tho thx for all the time and effort. cant wait for the bear rotation  :Big Grin: . thx

----------


## LtButterman

> Hi to the warriors that are using Bosses profile 5.2
> 
> On my warr i'm using 2pc (iLVL387) I'm doing fairly low dps with it, Is there something that I'm doing wrong? I find it hard to even shoot past 23K mark, which leaves me thinking does standing postions etc affects it?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


are you hit/exp capped?

----------


## sylaborg

> are you hit/exp capped?


Yes, I'm slightly over 8% on hit and 26 expertise.

----------


## LtButterman

@Syla
Do you have a trinket with any sort of crit on hit effect? thats what sky rockets my dps and then when it ends you hit recklessness and your dps should hit high numbers..

----------


## sylaborg

> @Syla
> Do you have a trinket with any sort of crit on hit effect? thats what sky rockets my dps and then when it ends you hit recklessness and your dps should hit high numbers..


I'm using license to slay and rosary of light or what it's called trinkets. I shall search for some more crits.

----------


## Discipline

Well, if Bu_ba or Kaolla have time, there acctually ARE ways to ensure maximum dps which are quite *complex* imo, idk how hard it would be to work into PQR.
This is the Unholy DK topic on EJ Unholy DPS | My Friend of Misery [4.3.0] - Elitist Jerks
I would love help creating a profile, but i just cannot understand the language. Ill try understanding it again  :Big Grin: .
If anyone would like to make a better Unholy profile i can provide some details on how to make the rotation optimal.

----------


## LtButterman

> So I was able to just add Bubba's pvp abilities with Boss's SD profile and works better than preview arms pvp modded one as far as dps on dummy. I am trying to build a prot pvp one now for rbg's flag carrying and node camping. Problem is both stance abilities for the genteleman are worked out for dps arms not prot and will not change to proper stance at critical moments such as shattering throw. Anyone else interested in this?


Is there an updated Arms PVP profile for arena/bgs? I've been lookin but havent found one thats working properly, yet.

----------


## Cahonez

> @Cahonez
> Testing out your balance profile now I'll let you know how it stands.
> 
> [edit]
> 
> after some dummy tests your profile's probably the best one around lol does optimal dps and no random starsurge casts. Hats off to you, sir.



Why thank you very much. It still needs a bit of fine tuning though, thinking about putting some more raid friendly abilities in. Busy at the moment, but perhaps i'll get round to it next week.

----------


## LtButterman

> Why thank you very much. It still needs a bit of fine tuning though, thinking about putting some more raid friendly abilities in. Busy at the moment, but perhaps i'll get round to it next week.


Np. I PMd you with some minor bugs, that I only came across after an entire day of using it lol

----------


## imdasandman

> Well, if Bu_ba or Kaolla have time, there acctually ARE ways to ensure maximum dps which are quite *complex* imo, idk how hard it would be to work into PQR.
> This is the Unholy DK topic on EJ Unholy DPS | My Friend of Misery [4.3.0] - Elitist Jerks
> I would love help creating a profile, but i just cannot understand the language. Ill try understanding it again .
> If anyone would like to make a better Unholy profile i can provide some details on how to make the rotation optimal.


they would need to first find a way to drop dnd by itself. Until then unholy with pqr will be subpar

I have tried borrowing other code that would drop dnd like the flamestrike code, trap launcher and rain of fire but I could never get it to fire off

----------


## Aerron04

Amazing bot, thank you.

----------


## Pwnzor187

> Ret paladin.rar
> 
> reupload for the guy, let me know if it is ever down again.


Thanks, will test it out now.

----------


## Tyron1989

Has anyone figured out whats wrong with ash's restro druid profile and not using swiftmend? cause it's annoying me =[ i wont it to use it on CD almost. it'll cast on my self perfectly if i go below 90% after it nourish's. but it just rarly applies on anyone else  :Frown:

----------


## Gabbz

If i want to cast something based on if it is less then 3 seconds left of a CD, how do i do that?

----------


## Discipline

> they would need to first find a way to drop dnd by itself. Until then unholy with pqr will be subpar
> 
> I have tried borrowing other code that would drop dnd like the flamestrike code, trap launcher and rain of fire but I could never get it to fire off


I disagree. Kaolla has it so you push a modifier button and it lays down DnD on your cursor position. That may be considered subpar if you really wanna use PQR and dont do anything else, but its not that much of a problem to press a button every 30sec manually. It would also be a dps LOSS on AoE fights because i guess it would spawn dnd exactly under the mob, which may then not hit other mobs. The way Kaolla has it you can CHOOSE where to lay down the DnD. Thats OK imo.

I started looking into the profiles with the intetnion to get to know the code more and I have a question:



```
local dbFrostFever, _, _, _, _, _, dbexpire = UnitDebuffID("target",55095, "player")
```

whats all that _,_,_,??

----------


## Gabbz

> ```
> local dbFrostFever, _, _, _, _, _, dbexpire = UnitDebuffID("target",55095, "player")
> ```
> 
> whats all that _,_,_,??


It is unused parameters returned from the function. Ie in your case the function "UnitDebuffID()" is returning a couple of things. The first thing is stored in a variabel called dbFrostFever. Then the next coupe of values you just ignore meaning _, but you want to save the 7th value into dbexpire.

The function is defined as such 


```
name, rank, icon, count, debuffType, duration, expirationTime, unitCaster, isStealable, shouldConsolidate, spellId 
 = UnitDebuff("unit", index or ["name", "rank"][, "filter"])
```

Basically take the name, ignore rank, icon, count, debuffType and duration but save expirationTime.

----------


## Eff

> Has anyone figured out whats wrong with ash's restro druid profile and not using swiftmend? cause it's annoying me =[ i wont it to use it on CD almost. it'll cast on my self perfectly if i go below 90% after it nourish's. but it just rarly applies on anyone else


Spent alot of time testing various things to sort that problem and from the best I can tell it's partly because of some Rejuv/Regrowth code problems and partly because it has standards on when it would cast, rather than how most Druids do it and just cast it regardless...

Having said that here's an updated version that adds a few changes as well as some encounter specific updates:

RestoDruid_Ash_Profile.rar

Let me know if that helps and I'll do a little more to it before I do a proper release

----------


## kickmydog

I noticed that some people's profiles have with one button press they can change the order of their rotation, for example switching from single target to AOE.

Would any of you advanced programmers care to share how this is done. I have tried looking through the code for some of them, but I really do not get it.

----------


## Tyron1989

Hi ask, thanks for the "testing" profile  :Big Grin:  i'll do some testing, i a raid using it at the moment :P seems to be ok but still havnt noticed it using swiftmend =/

----------


## Xelper

> I noticed that some people's profiles have with one button press they can change the order of their rotation, for example switching from single target to AOE.
> 
> Would any of you advanced programmers care to share how this is done. I have tried looking through the code for some of them, but I really do not get it.


I personally dislike switching to AOE mode like that, except in Sheuron's fire mage profile where you hold shift to AOE... that works great. Whenever I press CTRL+S for example to turn on/off sound it turns on AOE mode!

In any case...

you make an ability, like this:
docs/api categories - World of Warcraft Programming: A Guide and Reference for Creating WoW Addons

Name: Switch Modes:
Spell ID: 0
Code:


```
if PQ_Mode == nil then
    PQ_Mode = 1
    PQ_ChangeTimeout = GetTime() - 1
end


if IsLeftControlKeyDown() then
    if PQ_ChangeTimeout < GetTime() then
        PQ_ChangeTimeout = GetTime() + 2


        if PQ_Mode == 1 then
            PQR_WriteToChat("AOE Mode Enabled.")
            PQ_Mode = 2
        else
             PQR_WriteToChat("Single Target Mode Enabled.")
            PQ_Mode = 1
        end
    end
end
```

_Change the GetTime() + 2 to whatever timeout you want, to prevent it rapidly switching back and forth. Put this ability at the top of your rotation._

You then make abilities that check the PQ_Mode global variable. For example, if an ability is single target only, at the top put:


```
if PQ_Mode ~= 1 then return false end
```

If an ability is AOE only, at the top put:


```
if PQ_Mode ~= 2 then return false end
```

----------


## Tyron1989

ash i just had a thought... coulld you recode nourish so after you cast it, it checks is rejuv is on target > if not cast it? if not just nourish?

----------


## Eff

> ash i just had a thought... coulld you recode nourish so after you cast it, it checks is rejuv is on target > if not cast it? if not just nourish?


Due to the order, it should always have Rejuv on the target first -

Rejuv casts at sub 95% where as Nourish isn't cast until 85%, so if either can be cast, rejuv would be first and SHOULD be on the target...

----------


## imdasandman

> I disagree. Kaolla has it so you push a modifier button and it lays down DnD on your cursor position. That may be considered subpar if you really wanna use PQR and dont do anything else, but its not that much of a problem to press a button every 30sec manually. It would also be a dps LOSS on AoE fights because i guess it would spawn dnd exactly under the mob, which may then not hit other mobs. The way Kaolla has it you can CHOOSE where to lay down the DnD. Thats OK imo.
> 
> I started looking into the profiles with the intetnion to get to know the code more and I have a question:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local dbFrostFever, _, _, _, _, _, dbexpire = UnitDebuffID("target",55095, "player")
> ```
> ...


Oh nice I will have to try his profile out. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk

----------


## domestecus

> Is there an updated Arms PVP profile for arena/bgs? I've been lookin but havent found one thats working properly, yet.


Anyone have a answer on this, I am interested in this a-lot.

----------


## Tyron1989

i understand that ash but it uses nourish a hell of allot more then anything else so i thought maybe just adding check for rejuv then swift ment if on CD not then nourish

----------


## Sheepmoon

Yeah the problem is that it is constantly rechecking for the lowest target to heal. Most of the time after it has cast a rejuv on someone then scans again for the lowest heals it switches to another target so the new target it is checking most likely does not have rejuv on it. It is worse in 25m when there is lots of players with constantly changing health.

The only way i could think of doing this is have a seprate scan of all the raid members do see who has rejuv or not then check those peoples health but when i did this code no matter how i did it the program slowed down so much to like 10 fps. I don't know if there is an efficient way of coding this but it seems like scanning all the buffs on every person in the raid constantly just slows everything down too much.

----------


## GRB

> Spent alot of time testing various things to sort that problem and from the best I can tell it's partly because of some Rejuv/Regrowth code problems and partly because it has standards on when it would cast, rather than how most Druids do it and just cast it regardless...
> 
> Having said that here's an updated version that adds a few changes as well as some encounter specific updates:
> 
> RestoDruid_Ash_Profile.rar
> 
> Let me know if that helps and I'll do a little more to it before I do a proper release


The problem with swiftmend is not your code or anything like that. The problem is that the script will only cast if "PLAYER" have rejuv or regrow on himself, if he dont have it, PQR dont cast swiftmend couse the ability is NOT LEARNED or its if it was in CD. to your profile i added a self rejuv and now it spams swiftmend like always. lol. Altho i found out a funnyer way to heal with a resto druid on 25m raids. i will upload my resto profile for LFR in a sec.

----------


## Meatglue

I can upload my arms war profile but it is just a mix of bubba's and boss's abilities. Seems to work great for me. 

Working on a prot pvp one but having issues like stated before changing code to be in defensive stance mostly switching for certain abilities like shattering throw, overpower, etc..

----------


## Tyron1989

GRB, comon hurry up :P im all excited

---------- Post added at 08:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:31 PM ----------

GRB upload ya restro profile please, i wont swift mend to work =p

----------


## Eff

> The problem with swiftmend is not your code or anything like that. The problem is that the script will only cast if "PLAYER" have rejuv or regrow on himself, if he dont have it, PQR dont cast swiftmend couse the ability is NOT LEARNED or its if it was in CD. to your profile i added a self rejuv and now it spams swiftmend like always. lol. Altho i found out a funnyer way to heal with a resto druid on 25m raids. i will upload my resto profile for LFR in a sec.


My Swiftmend code doesn't check for just "player" cast Rejuv/Regrowth, but if self-rejuv is what you think it takes to fix it, I'll put that in now and see how it goes

Edit:

There's the changes, added in the self-rejuv, totally untested, but we'll see how it goes I guess:

http://www.mediafire.com/?4mgvcm93hm84uo4 (Updated again for more checks, and only in combat)

Second-ish Edit:

No idea if it's the change to Rejuv yourself or if it's one of the other changes but here's my brief testing results:



Used it pretty much off cooldown

----------


## Tyron1989

can someone tell me how to do this xD

----------


## Gorthok

every pally profile i have used pauses int he middle, i don't know why I have looked through the code also.

----------


## baphomet58

anyone have a good prot pally rotation? i still do more dps by myself

----------


## Tyron1989

Testing now.

----------


## Master34

On spine of deathwing fight, the profile of my rogue, just do auto attack on the tendon, anyone know how to fix this? ty

----------


## Bossqwerty

> Here is my Arms Stance Dance profile. If you find anything wrong please let me know.
> 
> Download File - 3.3 Kb


I tried giving this a shot and it doesn't seem to do anything past applying rend / using deadly calm. Dunno what's wrong, don't have time to check atm.

----------


## GRB

Ok guys heres my Resto Druid Profile.

Read the notes on PQR.

I actually started this profile to test why ash profile didnt casted swiftmend, after a few more tests, i found it funny how i always topped all recount/skade meters on healing done with it.
The profile uses only 4 abilitys, that is what a druid should actually use to never go oom, and still pull an overall 25k/30k HPS on 25m raids.
With it im always first in healing, never go bellow 85% mana, and it sure raid heal alot. No single target heal tho, its just raid heal. Testes it on heroics, LFR, Raid10 and Raid25, and i was amazed by the results it provided.

This can be greatly improved to even do more healing, but as it is, it works like a charm.

Spells used:
-Lifebloom focus, Set focus ability ensure its the tank. If the tank have -50%hp it will allow the lifebloom to bloom to heal the tank.
-Self Rejuv, for swiftmend
-Wild Growth
-Swiftmend

How to play with it:
Just stand in weres alot of players, so you can maximize the healing output by Wild Growth and Swiftmend, you can freely move anywere without have to stop to cast anything.
It doesnt use Tree of Life or Tranquility, use that urself when you know there will be alot of raid dmg incoming. Be smart.

I created this only to LFR usage, but actully can heal anything from heroics, to raid heroic.

Download:

LFR_Resto_profile.rar

----------


## divineglow

Hey, anyone got a good rotation for a fire mage pve?  :Big Grin:  Would be most useful

----------


## outoforder

will this work to pred swfitness healing houth my group/party/arema member 2?:

local _, _, _, PS = UnitBuffID("player", 69369)
local inRange = IsSpellInRange("Healing Touch", /cast [@party2,nondead]

if PS ~= nil and inRange == 1 then
return true
else
return false
end

----------


## GRB

> will this work to pred swfitness healing houth my group/party/arema member 2?:
> 
> local _, _, _, PS = UnitBuffID("player", 69369)
> local inRange = IsSpellInRange("Healing Touch", /cast [@party2,nondead]
> 
> if PS ~= nil and inRange == 1 then
> return true
> else
> return false
> end


Nop, not at all.
You cant use "/cast"

use instead "party1","party2" if u defined them previously.

@Avery
You should comment what rotation do what, couse now u have 5 rotations with strange names, and at least me, have no clue wich one do what.

----------


## outoforder

[QUOTE=GRB;2174076]Nop, not at all.
You cant use "/cast"

use instead "party1","party2" if u defined them previously.

so this will work?:

local _, _, _, PS = UnitBuffID("player", 69369)
local inRange = IsSpellInRange("Healing Touch", "party2" [@party2,nondead]

if PS ~= nil and inRange == 1 then
return true
else
return false
end

edit:GRB cani have permission to PM u my full code and see if u can help me do exactly what im looking for?

----------


## GRB

sure, go ahead. but your problem can be solved if u read a few pages back, were xelper explains how to target a arena party member. Just read it, its really easy to do it  :Smile:

----------


## ishtro

> I tried giving this a shot and it doesn't seem to do anything past applying rend / using deadly calm. Dunno what's wrong, don't have time to check atm.


i have Blood Fury in the rotation..

----------


## Techz

> Ok guys heres my Resto Druid Profile.
> 
> Read the notes on PQR.
> 
> I actually started this profile to test why ash profile didnt casted swiftmend, after a few more tests, i found it funny how i always topped all recount/skade meters on healing done with it.
> The profile uses only 4 abilitys, that is what a druid should actually use to never go oom, and still pull an overall 25k/30k HPS on 25m raids.
> With it im always first in healing, never go bellow 85% mana, and it sure raid heal alot. No single target heal tho, its just raid heal. Testes it on heroics, LFR, Raid10 and Raid25, and i was amazed by the results it provided.
> 
> This can be greatly improved to even do more healing, but as it is, it works like a charm.
> ...



I just used this is 25 man LFR and it was very very good :-) rep to you 

But when i just come out i thought i would try a 5 man dungeon and its no good for it well was not for me lol more for mass healing 

Anyway if you want to top LFR 25 man this is the one for you i have only a 369 ilvl and i mostly out healed 390 ilvl people lol 

Thanks Alot

----------


## GRB

> I just used this is 25 man LFR and it was very very good :-) rep to you 
> 
> But when i just come out i thought i would try a 5 man dungeon and its no good for it well was not for me lol more for mass healing 
> 
> Anyway if you want to top LFR 25 man this is the one for you i have only a 369 ilvl and i mostly out healed 390 ilvl people lol 
> 
> Thanks Alot


any mana problems on 25m? LOOOL "kiding"

For 5m i tested it once and it worked,but... im ilvl 392. since ur the only healer u need to pay more attention to tank, i wil improve it for 5m heroic.

----------


## imdasandman

> any mana problems on 25m? LOOOL "kiding"
> 
> For 5m i tested it once and it worked,but... im ilvl 392. since ur the only healer u need to pay more attention to tank, i wil improve it for 5m heroic.


yea GRB I could only see your profile being useful in a 25man non hm raiding enviroment. You 4 spells has very little DIRECT healing and is just a meter padding rotation.

This is awesome in LFR I did well but it was honestly just padding meters with a lot of overhealing. This profile is what I see alot of resto druids do and are the ones I always kick out of my 25 man and 10 man raids when I am on my dk. Healing isn't about meters it is about making sure everyone stays alive. This profile would force you to only be a raid healer and well that is only what half a resto druid can do.

Anyways it works as intended. I did 22k hps with my ilvl 378 r druid and only went sub 50% mana twice.

----------


## GRB

> yea GRB I could only see your profile being useful in a 25man non hm raiding enviroment. You 4 spells has very little DIRECT healing and is just a meter padding rotation.
> 
> This is awesome in LFR I did well but it was honestly just padding meters with a lot of overhealing. This profile is what I see alot of resto druids do and are the ones I always kick out of my 25 man and 10 man raids when I am on my dk. Healing isn't about meters it is about making sure everyone stays alive. This profile would force you to only be a raid healer and well that is only what half a resto druid can do.
> 
> Anyways it works as intended. I did 22k hps with my ilvl 378 r druid and only went sub 50% mana twice.


As i said, it could be tweaked to work one way or another, a resto druid, is more about raid healing anyway, and if u think correctly, all bosses in DS you stack most of the time, so raid healing, palas complaining about DS is all about raid healing, thats the reason i created this profile. Try it on a 25m raid normal, and u will see you have no problems in healing at all with it. Theres no point in a resto druid to spam nourish, or healing toutch while u have, paladins, priest to main heal single target. altho one thing u can improve even further is to apply rejuv on every player bellow 95% hp. other then that i prefer raid healing, if i want to single target heals, i would reroll a paladin. But anyway the profile is not only about top the meters, its about what a druid can do with 4 abilitys and dont go oomed. Still its working as intended  :Smile:

----------


## merrikh

> yea that code isn't pretty at all lol. I'm workin on cleaning it up.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:43 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> try setting 'DangerousMagic' to a local and give it a number value. its seems its trying to do math but it can't due to it being a nil or nothing at all.


I think i might have figure it out but I still have to test it. When he defined "member" it was actually put in as "members". Going to test it out later to night to see if that was it.

----------


## Leetjerk

Free File Hosting, Online Storage &amp File Upload with FileServe Masterfrost.rar

My final masterfros profile for dk's.

----------


## imdasandman

> Free File Hosting, Online Storage & File Upload with FileServe Masterfrost.rar
> 
> My final masterfros profile for dk's.


I will try it out here in a sec. What changes did you make?

----------


## smurfalmighty

> Free File Hosting, Online Storage & File Upload with FileServe Masterfrost.rar
> 
> My final masterfros profile for dk's.


It randomly stops for some reason for me and I start to just auto-attack.

Edit: goes through about 1 rotation then stops completely.

----------


## imdasandman

> Well, if Bu_ba or Kaolla have time, there acctually ARE ways to ensure maximum dps which are quite *complex* imo, idk how hard it would be to work into PQR.
> This is the Unholy DK topic on EJ Unholy DPS | My Friend of Misery [4.3.0] - Elitist Jerks
> I would love help creating a profile, but i just cannot understand the language. Ill try understanding it again .
> If anyone would like to make a better Unholy profile i can provide some details on how to make the rotation optimal.


Kaolla's download link is expired and no longer works... so if you have the working DnD code and we can get kaoll's permission to use it that would be awesome... With out that unholy is useless and doing a pause/keybind is not efficent. So his code would be very helpful.

----------


## ShinyKnight

> Kaolla's download link is expired and no longer works... so if you have the working DnD code and we can get kaoll's permission to use it that would be awesome... With out that unholy is useless and doing a pause/keybind is not efficent. So his code would be very helpful.


There's a copy of it on the SVN.

If not, I can reupload it as well.

----------


## solarwake

> Free File Hosting, Online Storage & File Upload with FileServe Masterfrost.rar
> 
> My final masterfros profile for dk's.



Woot!! I'm excited to try this on Sunday before I raid. My fingers are crossed for blood tap support. Anyways I love your old profile so I'm hoping this one pushes me into the rankings with my crappy gear!!! 

Plus rep and thanks man,
Solarwake

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Kaolla's download link is expired and no longer works... so if you have the working DnD code and we can get kaoll's permission to use it that would be awesome... With out that unholy is useless and doing a pause/keybind is not efficent. So his code would be very helpful.


a working DnD code is as simple as copying sheuron's Mass Dispell code from his Holy Profile and changing it to work for DnD.... for example.....



```
if IsRightAltKeyDown() 
and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() 
and not UnitChannelInfo("player") 
then
  CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(43265)))
  if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end  
  return true
end
```

also one more thing..... every single profile being released on/for pqr u are giving people your code for free..... so technically u don't need his permission for using his code..... sheuron would have thrown a shit storm by now if we all REALLY cared about keeping track of every single thing we brought to the table lol

for the record i have made it quite clear in all my original profile posts who/where i get the majority of my code from, and everytime some1 asks for code and i know the answer but it's not ym original code i give the original person credit for it... however i guarantee that not a single one of the big name coders really care who uses their code if it's for the progression of pqr and profiles in general..... rant complete  :Big Grin:

----------


## nxrighthere

Any macro for stop\start rotation?
Example: 
/script PQR_StopRotation
/script PQR_StartRotation

----------


## Eff

> As i said, it could be tweaked to work one way or another, a resto druid, is more about raid healing anyway, and if u think correctly, all bosses in DS you stack most of the time, so raid healing, palas complaining about DS is all about raid healing, thats the reason i created this profile. Try it on a 25m raid normal, and u will see you have no problems in healing at all with it. Theres no point in a resto druid to spam nourish, or healing toutch while u have, paladins, priest to main heal single target. altho one thing u can improve even further is to apply rejuv on every player bellow 95% hp. other then that i prefer raid healing, if i want to single target heals, i would reroll a paladin. But anyway the profile is not only about top the meters, its about what a druid can do with 4 abilitys and dont go oomed. Still its working as intended


I'm sorry but that's just not right and I have to agree with *imdasandman* - you should not be setting out to just pad the meters and look good...that's the type of s**t dps pull, but when you're a healer it simply doesn't fly. You will not find a Resto Druid in a real raiding guild that uses a rotation anything like this, be it 10 or 25 man and certainly not on heroics; feel free to goto WoL and take a look at the top healers in DS and how they do it. Druids are not just HoT monkeys anymore, they don't need to be and while the movement you can do while still healing is great, we do NEED to direct heal too; especially when the group gets smaller (10 or 5 mans).

I would however like to thank you for the idea to fix Swiftmend for my rotation, it seems something I added in the latest version has made it cast almost on CD now - I'm not toally sure what it is yet but until I do more testing I can't be sure.

I'll be cleaning up a few bits and pieces in my rotation today and will be doing a proper release of it a little later.

----------


## nebmyers

Any decent elemental shaman rotations? The one i'm using does like 13k dps  :Frown:

----------


## ace99ro

is there any retri pala profile that takes advantage of the 4P T13 set bonus ? i was using Dragonfiery's profile the event-driven one , it was doing wonders until i got the 4P set bonus then it feels that im laking some dps ... thanx

----------


## supermann

First, awesome work @xelper + the profilemakers.
Here`s much more community as on the game at itself :-).

Some question:
i tryed a couple of times the make a SUBTLETY ROUGE PVE (for the search engine) profile by modify an existing PvP profile, but it not works -.-.
I know its very difficult because of the right timing of Vanish, Shadowdance or Premeditation to hold the Expose Armor debuff as long as possible up.
I saw an try from Crystaltech , but it works descent, because PQR only hold Recuperate and S&D up, but no Eviscerate and also only Hemo, but no Backstab.
Maybe some of the coding cracks here can apply a working profile, i know a lot of users here searched for a profile like this.

Sorry for poor english.

Greetz,
Up, up and away

----------


## GRB

> I'm sorry but that's just not right and I have to agree with *imdasandman* - you should not be setting out to just pad the meters and look good...that's the type of s**t dps pull, but when you're a healer it simply doesn't fly. You will not find a Resto Druid in a real raiding guild that uses a rotation anything like this, be it 10 or 25 man and certainly not on heroics; feel free to goto WoL and take a look at the top healers in DS and how they do it. Druids are not just HoT monkeys anymore, they don't need to be and while the movement you can do while still healing is great, we do NEED to direct heal too; especially when the group gets smaller (10 or 5 mans).
> 
> I would however like to thank you for the idea to fix Swiftmend for my rotation, it seems something I added in the latest version has made it cast almost on CD now - I'm not toally sure what it is yet but until I do more testing I can't be sure.
> 
> I'll be cleaning up a few bits and pieces in my rotation today and will be doing a proper release of it a little later.


Im guessing that it comes to ppl play style then. I like to raid healing, like i stated before if i wanted to single target heal, i would reroll a pally, and like i said in the post i released it, I did it mainly for LFR, was tired of going oomed healing the crap out of every single target, couse others didnt healed nothing. Ppl in LFR tend to heal for 5K to 12k max. with your profile i pulled the same as mine and was oomed all the time couse others dont heal. Maybe is not the best way to heal as a resto druid, but can be improved to include other spells for single target heal.

----------


## Deva

> Im guessing that it comes to ppl play style then. I like to raid healing, like i stated before if i wanted to single target heal, i would reroll a pally, and like i said in the post i released it, I did it mainly for LFR, was tired of going oomed healing the crap out of every single target, couse others didnt healed nothing. Ppl in LFR tend to heal for 5K to 12k max. with your profile i pulled the same as mine and was oomed all the time couse others dont heal. Maybe is not the best way to heal as a resto druid, but can be improved to include other spells for single target heal.


While it's true that resto druids are primarily meant for raid healing, the changes to mastery means that, even if you're using Swiftmend on cooldown, you're only going to have your mastery buff (Harmony) up about 50% of the time, if that. That means for half the fight you're missing a significant buff to your HoTs (my main is approaching a 30% bonus to HoTs from mastery), and after our Wild Growth nerf, we really need to try to keep that up.

If you're going OOM, adjust the healing thresholds. Honestly, casting Rejuv at 95% all the time is going to be a big drain on your mana, so you could lower that, as well as potentially adjusting the % you cast Healing Touch at (another expensive one), and yes, I'd prefer it only cast Wild Growth when there are several targets that need healing, and not just on cooldown, but the checking for several memberHP values seems to have been removed. I might try to add that back in. One other change you can make is, if you have the Power Torrent enchant (as you should), try adding a local variable with the PT buff to the Innervate (and on-use trinkets, if you have any) and only fire them when PT is up - if you have an on-use int-boosting trinket, combining it with Power Torrent and then Innervating can bring you from almost OOM to almost full. I've been adding this to Ash's rotation and it works pretty well, although I'd like to find out if there's some way to check to see if the character has Power Torrent on their weapon before requiring the buff.

I haven't tried Ash's most recently profile yet, but I'll test it later and see how it does - although the last one did work briefly, it stopped working again shortly after that... dunno why. Oh well, like I said, I'll grab the new version and do some more testing, but yes, Ash is definitely handling resto druid healing properly.

----------


## GRB

> While it's true that resto druids are primarily meant for raid healing, the changes to mastery means that, even if you're using Swiftmend on cooldown, you're only going to have your mastery buff (Harmony) up about 50% of the time, if that. That means for half the fight you're missing a significant buff to your HoTs (my main is approaching a 30% bonus to HoTs from mastery), and after our Wild Growth nerf, we really need to try to keep that up.
> 
> If you're going OOM, adjust the healing thresholds. Honestly, casting Rejuv at 95% all the time is going to be a big drain on your mana, so you could lower that, as well as potentially adjusting the % you cast Healing Touch at (another expensive one), and yes, I'd prefer it only cast Wild Growth when there are several targets that need healing, and not just on cooldown, but the checking for several memberHP values seems to have been removed. I might try to add that back in. One other change you can make is, if you have the Power Torrent enchant (as you should), try adding a local variable with the PT buff to the Innervate (and on-use trinkets, if you have any) and only fire them when PT is up - if you have an on-use int-boosting trinket, combining it with Power Torrent and then Innervating can bring you from almost OOM to almost full. I've been adding this to Ash's rotation and it works pretty well, although I'd like to find out if there's some way to check to see if the character has Power Torrent on their weapon before requiring the buff.
> 
> I haven't tried Ash's most recently profile yet, but I'll test it later and see how it does - although the last one did work briefly, it stopped working again shortly after that... dunno why. Oh well, like I said, I'll grab the new version and do some more testing, but yes, Ash is definitely handling resto druid healing properly.


I never said he's not right, or his profile was bad, i actually use his profile with some tweaks for main raid, but for LFR, u just go oom couse others dont heal at all (and yes my druid have 2600+ spirit unbuffed/untrinketed). The profile i released is meant to use on LFR, not an overall usage of it. If ppl cant read that, not my fault. If u use my profile for LFR, you will never go oomed no matter what. If you think you can do better for LFR, go ahead, and prove me wrong, release ur own profile. Other then that, i will stick with this profile for LFR, and Ash tweaked profile for main raid. And to end this arguing for ppl that dont Read the post were profile was posted, DONT LIKE IT? DONT DOWNLOAD! is that easy.

----------


## itzaraya

> Sounds good. The 5.3 version with slam should be nearly identical to 5.2, I think I made a few minor adjustments though. I'm still open to any kind of suggestions, specifically more advanced things I can add to my profile.


So after a night of Heroic Ultraxion im still showing 5.2 to be superior to 5.3, even after the "slam fix". It still just doesn't seem to slam enough. Every attempt on 5.2 I was pulling between 44k-46k dps, whereas on 5.3 I was seeing 40k-42k. The priority is perfect in 5.2, on Ultraxion you should see Heroic Strike in the top 3 damaging abilities for arms warriors, and every attempt it WAS. This is the only fight you should see that high of numbers for HS, due to the fact that you have insane rage generation coming in throughout the entire fight.

----------


## gavw

Also seeing a decreasin in dos with 4.3 and "slam" fix im 4pc t13 and 391 wep 5.2 still putting out more dps for me

----------


## dookieface

can some one point me to a awesome feral druid rotation pls.

thanks
dookie

----------


## Eff

@*a9058727*

I sent you a PM a few days ago with a few details/questions, but if you want to do a write up of the stuff you'd like to see in the profile, how it'd work etc. and PM it to me I'd be more than happy to look into implementing those into the main rotation rather than you needing to mod it after a release.

And the same goes for others, I'm always open to suggestions and if they seem like a benefit I'll have them put in  :Smile:

----------


## Techz

> Any decent elemental shaman rotations? The one i'm using does like 13k dps


i use he one from the SVN but like you say its not the best :-(

----------


## me28791

> can some one point me to a awesome feral druid rotation pls.
> 
> thanks
> dookie


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2173604 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

haven't tested it yet, xelper made it up, use that or go to the svn and use one of their feral ones there tho googlebee and adamzz are the only pve ones I believe, tho I wonder how people cant use search?

----------


## ace99ro

> It randomly stops for some reason for me and I start to just auto-attack.
> 
> Edit: goes through about 1 rotation then stops completely.


it functions oke for me , but dps wise is worse than the first one , it does 2k - 2.5k dps less then the original version 

tested them both on the single target raid dummy , using only potions no flasks , over 10MIL HP , the original version pulls 27.500 dps , the new version just a little bit over 25000 dps , my char is 395 / 396 ilvl

----------


## Techz

Anyone know the best warlock profiles to use for max dps?

Thanks in advance

----------


## Bossqwerty

> So after a night of Heroic Ultraxion im still showing 5.2 to be superior to 5.3, even after the "slam fix". It still just doesn't seem to slam enough. Every attempt on 5.2 I was pulling between 44k-46k dps, whereas on 5.3 I was seeing 40k-42k. The priority is perfect in 5.2, on Ultraxion you should see Heroic Strike in the top 3 damaging abilities for arms warriors, and every attempt it WAS. This is the only fight you should see that high of numbers for HS, due to the fact that you have insane rage generation coming in throughout the entire fight.


Ok I took a close look at both profiles and there's only one thing different. In 5.3 with slam fix I have it set to not use slam during Volatile Outrage (2pc t13) which I don't even remember putting in, I'm pretty sure that's the problem. I'll start actually writing down changes from now on.

edit: I still get much better numbers with 5.3 + slam fix. Both on the training dummy and in practice. I have no idea what the issue is. I did 43k dps on ultrax in 10 man this week and my gear is not that great, last week with 5.2 I think I did only 39k. Gotta be gear related. I'll probably just release 2 versions from now on or something.

edit2: I will be releasing an updated version later today with some small fixes.

----------


## johnclaudevandam

> New version of my stance dance arms warrior profile. No big changes, just a few bug fixes. I made slam lower priority than heroic strike again and it's definitely the right thing to do with 2pc t13. Look at the top 10 arms warriors for every DS fight and heroic strike is almost always #2 in their total % dmg done. If you don't have 2 piece just change all the rage values for heroic strike / slam in the ability editor if you want it to use slam more, I wouldn't recommend it though. It seems best the way I have it set up.
> 
> BossSD5.3.rar


I did pretty extensive testing with simcraft (import my character) a dummy and even raid finder on the following profiles: 5.2, 5.3, 5.3"slamfix" and ishtro issues profile. Simcraft was my benchmark. Ishtro's issues profile came out on top easily by 1k average 2k on some points. I dug into the codes of the different profiles and thought i could bring over some of boss's code into ishtro's to push the dps higher. Every change I did seem to bring the dps down and i looked at rage values and if statements and I couldnt understand why it was going down. So I tried the opposite, I brought ishtro's code into Boss's profiles and was getting about same numbers, then finally by luck i got results. I got 1k over ishtro's dps and stable with a higher range of burst as well. I tried the changes on all the other versions and only got results with 5.3.

Maybe its only me but I would to share this to see if others get same results. Simply take the Deadly Calm ability from ishtro's and replace the one in 5.3 . Not the slam fixed one.

My guess is because i have double 2 set tiers, so more heroic strikes with the damage bonus = more overall damage? Also the Ihstro's Deadly Calm is a simple use when off cd. I can't explain why but for me it does work.

So finally here is my verdict:
*4.2 and simcraft are exactly the same results, so 100% optimization
4.3 will yield lower then simcraft results
4.3slamfix will yield identical but slightly higher numbers then simcraft, it is a better version of 4.2
ishtro's issues will yield noticeably and consistently higher numbers with a minimum of 1k dps increase over simcraft.*

4.3 with ishtro's Deadly Calm gives me 2k higher over simcraft and has a huge burst range when receiving incoming damage its easily the best for me.

I can't claim these will be the same results for everyone and I can't explain why but i really hope atleast my rankings of the profiles can help

----------


## Bossqwerty

> I did pretty extensive testing with simcraft (import my character) a dummy and even raid finder on the following profiles: 5.2, 5.3, 5.3"slamfix" and ishtro issues profile. Simcraft was my benchmark. Ishtro's issues profile came out on top easily by 1k average 2k on some points. I dug into the codes of the different profiles and thought i could bring over some of boss's code into ishtro's to push the dps higher. Every change I did seem to bring the dps down and i looked at rage values and if statements and I couldnt understand why it was going down. So I tried the opposite, I brought ishtro's code into Boss's profiles and was getting about same numbers, then finally by luck i got results. I got 1k over ishtro's dps and stable with a higher range of burst as well. I tried the changes on all the other versions and only got results with 5.3.
> 
> Maybe its only me but I would to share this to see if others get same results. Simply take the Deadly Calm ability from ishtro's and replace the one in 5.3 . Not the slam fixed one.
> 
> My guess is because i have double 2 set tiers, so more heroic strikes with the damage bonus = more overall damage? Also the Ihstro's Deadly Calm is a simple use when off cd. I can't explain why but for me it does work.
> 
> So finally here is my verdict:
> *4.2 and simcraft are exactly the same results, so 100% optimization
> 4.3 will yield lower then simcraft results
> ...


Very helpful information, + rep for that. I had some bugged code involving deadly calm and heroic strike which is now fixed along with a few other things. I'll have my newest version out pretty soon.

Edit: Here's my latest version:

http://www.mediafire.com/?ud7f2n3l6w1zn9g

It includes both a profile with the 5.2 slam code and 5.3 slam fix code, both profiles include my latest fixes which are few but should make a dps increase. Fixed an issue where it was spending too much time in battle stance, this alone should be a small but notable increase. Fixed an issue with deadly calm heroic strike rage dump, was not working properly at all. Also fixed a few bugs with heroic strike.

Edit: If you downloaded it before you saw this edit then redownload it from the new link, I uploaded the wrong version.

----------


## gavw

> Very helpful information, + rep for that. I had some bugged code involving deadly calm and heroic strike which is now fixed along with a few other things. I'll have my newest version out pretty soon.


Just want to say boss and others working on warrior profiles thank you very much I could probably say your making a warriors life allot easier because your defiantly helping me out so once again thanks for your efforts  :Smile:

----------


## johnclaudevandam

> Edit: Here's my latest version:
> 
> BossSD5.4.rar
> 
> It includes both a profile with the 5.2 slam code and 5.3 slam fix code, both profiles include my latest fixes which are few but should make a dps increase. Fixed an issue where it was spending too much time in battle stance, this alone should be a small but notable increase. Fixed an issue with deadly calm heroic strike rage dump, was not working properly at all. Also fixed a few bugs with heroic strike.


Okay I will test these out and see how they compare but i honestly feel having heroic strike higher priority is the way to go, especially when taking incoming damage (happens all the time in dragon soul). 

Also maybe it was just the bug in Deadly Calm that was the issue, Ishtro's one simply uses off CD but anyways Im glad i could help

----------


## Bossqwerty

> Okay I will test these out and see how they compare but i honestly feel having heroic strike higher priority is the way to go, especially when taking incoming damage (happens all the time in dragon soul). 
> 
> Also maybe it was just the bug in Deadly Calm that was the issue, Ishtro's one simply uses off CD but anyways Im glad i could help


I uploaded the wrong version first so you probably got that one, redownload it just in case from the new link.

----------


## itzaraya

Wow, I just ran two target dummy tests and im seeing an immediate dps increase with this Boss. However my numbers are still higher with the 5.2 slamming lol

----------


## Bossqwerty

> Wow, I just ran two target dummy tests and im seeing an immediate dps increase with this Boss. However my numbers are still higher with the 5.2 slamming lol


It's possible you downloaded it while I still had the wrong version up, the 5.3 slam code wasn't right in the first one. New link has the right version

----------


## itzaraya

> It's possible you downloaded it while I still had the wrong version up, the 5.3 slam code wasn't right in the first one. New link has the right version


We need to start calling one slam heavy and one heroic heavy lol. Saying "the 5.2 slam code in 5.4" is going to get confusing lol

----------


## Bossqwerty

> We need to start calling one slam heavy and one heroic heavy lol. Saying "the 5.2 slam code in 5.4" is going to get confusing lol


I think I threw in an explanation of the difference in the notes this time. 5.2 slam code will slam any time its above 40 rage I believe, while 5.3 slam fix code will only slam when it's above 40 rage and inner rage is not active.

----------


## gavw

There is deffo dps increase for me using the new slam

----------


## itzaraya

> I think I threw and explanation of the difference in the notes this time. 5.2 slam code will slam any time its above 40 rage I believe, while 5.3 slam fix code will only slam when it's above 40 rage and inner rage is not active.


Alright time to park and dps dummies for an hour lol

----------


## gavw

> Alright time to park and dps dummies for an hour lol



Heheh im already there  :Smile:

----------


## Xelper

edit: nevermind  :Smile:

----------


## Bossqwerty

Here's the results I'm getting compared to simcrafts expected output:

Simcraft - no execute, no pots, no buffs besides BS and no recklessness on boss target dummy:
24573 dps
5.4 slam fix (no slam on inner rage) 20 mins:
25121 dps
5.4 with slam 5.2 code (slam any time above 40 rage) 20 mins:
26546 dps

I believe these results would be very different in a raid setting, the slam heavy version obviously pulls ahead by a lot while solo. The heroic strike version spends too much time "waiting" for rage while inner rage is up due to lack of rage generation. In a raid setting rage generation will be much higher and I believe the heroic strike heavy version will pull ahead. I'll keep looking into it and see if I can find some kind of compromise.

----------


## johnclaudevandam

> Here's the results I'm getting compared to simcrafts expected output:
> 
> Simcraft - no execute, no pots, no buffs besides BS and no recklessness on boss target dummy:
> 24573 dps
> 5.4 slam fix (no slam on inner rage) 20 mins:
> 25121 dps
> 5.4 with slam 5.2 code (slam any time above 40 rage) 20 mins:
> 26546 dps
> 
> I believe these results would be very different in a raid setting, the slam heavy version obviously pulls ahead by a lot while solo. The heroic strike version spends too much time "waiting" for rage while inner rage is up due to lack of rage generation. In a raid setting rage generation will be much higher and I believe the heroic strike heavy version will pull ahead. I'll keep looking into it and see if I can find some kind of compromise.


Yes this is true about heroic strike and yes the hs profiles will yield more in raid. The tweaks or changes in code have made the slam profile better then it was before, but it seems then "heroic strike heavy" version you included is more balanced i would like to say. You changed the rage values and i feel 90 is just to high. Furthermore I am still pulling the same numbers if not higher with the original 5.3 + deadly calm when off cd. I believe if you kept the same criteria to heroic strike from 5.3 but applied the "fixes" (like staying in battle stance to long) not only would it outperform on a dummy but completely annihilate in raid.

----------


## itzaraya

> Here's the results I'm getting compared to simcrafts expected output:
> 
> Simcraft - no execute, no pots, no buffs besides BS and no recklessness on boss target dummy:
> 24573 dps
> 5.4 slam fix (no slam on inner rage) 20 mins:
> 25121 dps
> 5.4 with slam 5.2 code (slam any time above 40 rage) 20 mins:
> 26546 dps
> 
> I believe these results would be very different in a raid setting, the slam heavy version obviously pulls ahead by a lot while solo. The heroic strike version spends too much time "waiting" for rage while inner rage is up due to lack of rage generation. In a raid setting rage generation will be much higher and I believe the heroic strike heavy version will pull ahead. I'll keep looking into it and see if I can find some kind of compromise.


On the dummy im showing similar results, except just elevated dps due to gear. In a raid setting they will look the same though, DUE to the fact you'll be generating more rage. Since HS is off the GCD you don't have to stop slamming at all. You'll get just as many HS's out while still tossing slams in as well, leaving slam out will be a dps loss. Damage per rage is still GREATER for slam even with the 2pct13, HS is only meant to be a rage dump as it is still inferior to slam when inner rage is procced.

----------


## johnclaudevandam

> On the dummy im showing similar results, except just elevated dps due to gear. In a raid setting they will look the same though, DUE to the fact you'll be generating more rage. Since HS is off the GCD you don't have to stop slamming at all. You'll get just as many HS's out while still tossing slams in as well, leaving slam out will be a dps loss. Damage per rage is still GREATER for slam even with the 2pct13, HS is only meant to be a rage dump as it is still inferior to slam when inner rage is procced.


I thought this too and the numbers are there to support this but I am experiencing something different. My only guess is HS takes advantage of more procs more of the time. All I can think of is that in theory if you have infinite rage then you can hs off cd and not using hs is a dps loss.

Edit: theres tons of sites for theorycrafting and such i dont want to get into it all sorry i can't turn my ideas into codes and write them for you guys to test out.

Edit 2: I'm going to tweak rage values like you never have 50 rage you got 44-48 so changing something like >50 to >44 could yield better results, just an idea i dont know to much about rage regen

Edit 3: no need to discuss rage regen i will just try the tweaks and let u guys know the results

Edit 4: no success only decreases in dps the balance is more delicate then i thought

----------


## Bossqwerty

I'll do a lot of testing and take anything you guys mention tweak wise into consideration, I just need to find the perfect balance between heroic strike / slam during inner rage. I've already got a few new tweaks in mind, the heroic strike rage values are much too high on the heroic strike heavy version like one of you mentioned.

----------


## solarwake

Can someone help me add the engineering glove enchant to leetjerks masterfrost profile? Or point me to where it has already been explained?

Thanks,
Solarwake

----------


## Leetjerk

> Can someone help me add the engineering glove enchant to leetjerks masterfrost profile? Or point me to where it has already been explained?
> 
> Thanks,
> Solarwake


Look in the ability editor its attached to HB and FS already (/use 10)

----------


## imdasandman

> Look in the ability editor its attached to HB and FS already (/use 10)


^^ cept I changed my /use 10 and put it on PoF for Raise dead boost

----------


## solarwake

Wow Thanks guys for the response I didn't even realize there was an action box in the ability editor. lol I'm a noob!
Anyways thanks again,

Solarwake

----------


## Leetjerk

> ^^ cept I changed my /use 10 and put it on PoF for Raise dead boost


Yeah i had my trinket(FL rep one) with 1 min cd same as PoF so it synergizes really well

----------


## Gorthok

This is my mouseover code for DnD someone needed it





```
local _,lcd =  GetSpellCooldown(43265)

if lcd == 0 and IsControlKeyDown()  and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil then
  CastSpellByID(43265)
  if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end  
  return true
end
```



---------- Post added 01-15-2012 at 12:01 AM ---------- Previous post was 01-14-2012 at 11:54 PM ----------




> Free File Hosting, Online Storage & File Upload with FileServe Masterfrost.rar
> 
> My final masterfros profile for dk's.


I am testing this out, is is possible for you to clean it up some, when selecting the rotation you can't see it all, (shorten up the names) and it is not really clear what all of the rotations are for without looking at the code.

----------


## Leetjerk

> This is my mouseover code for DnD someone needed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local _,lcd =  GetSpellCooldown(43265)
> 
> ...


Not sure what you mean can't see it at all. ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting thats the image i see when i select the rotation( the full name)

And you're right telling people what each rotation does would be useful.

The one labeled "Mastrfrost Aoe" is exactly that, an aoe rotation.
The one labeled "Masterfrost" will pop all CD's. (Ghoul, PoF, Trinket, ERW)
The one labeled "Masterfrost No Ghoul" will pop PoF and trink but not ERW or Ghoul(for trash close to bosses)
The one labeled "Masterfrost Trash" will not pop any CD's(use this when saving CD's for bloodlust or just before increased dmg(zonozz or tendons etc)
The one labeled "Blood Pres Masterfrost" is the same as masterfrost but done switches to blood pres(for tanking an add on madness or soaking stop on HM morchock)
The one labeled "Masterfrost PVP" is a pvp profile for the spec i linked a few posts back.

----------


## Testy9

Xelper, or anybody that can help me:

I have an issue with Holy Paladin. Sometimes, when a player is below 40% (just an example), the profile will cast Holy Light on him first and then Divine Light on him. Divine Light should always be used first when target is less than 40% -- because Divine Light is a bigger heal. Holy Light should always be used when target is less than 90%. 

Is there any workaround to this issue? Add a check to Holy Light? I don't know a lot about LUA...
Any help would be appreciated!

----------


## imdasandman

> Not sure what you mean can't see it at all. ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting thats the image i see when i select the rotation( the full name)
> 
> And you're right telling people what each rotation does would be useful.
> 
> The one labeled "Mastrfrost Aoe" is exactly that, an aoe rotation.
> The one labeled "Masterfrost" will pop all CD's. (Ghoul, PoF, Trinket, ERW)
> The one labeled "Masterfrost No Ghoul" will pop PoF and trink but not ERW or Ghoul(for trash close to bosses)
> The one labeled "Masterfrost Trash" will not pop any CD's(use this when saving CD's for bloodlust or just before increased dmg(zonozz or tendons etc)
> The one labeled "Blood Pres Masterfrost" is the same as masterfrost but done switches to blood pres(for tanking an add on madness or soaking stop on HM morchock)
> The one labeled "Masterfrost PVP" is a pvp profile for the spec i linked a few posts back.



your new build--- All done on lfr so far... ilvl 398 masterfrost
Warlord Zon'ozz=== 68k dps
Yor'Shaj==== 48k
Hagara with me editing your dark sim code and placing it in the rotation to steal the spell "Shattered Ice"==== 37k and i missed timed popping army and the pre-pot so I prob missed about 500-1k overall dps.

----------


## Leetjerk

> your new build--- All done on lfr so far... ilvl 398 masterfrost
> Warlord Zon'ozz=== 68k dps
> Yor'Shaj==== 48k
> Hagara with me editing your dark sim code and placing it in the rotation to steal the spell "Shattered Ice"==== 37k and i missed timed popping army and the pre-pot so I prob missed about 500-1k overall dps.


that an increase?

----------


## smurfalmighty

> your new build--- All done on lfr so far... ilvl 398 masterfrost
> Warlord Zon'ozz=== 68k dps
> Yor'Shaj==== 48k
> Hagara with me editing your dark sim code and placing it in the rotation to steal the spell "Shattered Ice"==== 37k and i missed timed popping army and the pre-pot so I prob missed about 500-1k overall dps.


Can you post up your updated one because for some reason my single target/aoe keeps glitching but every other one works fine and every other one works fine; im not sure if its a Tier piece issue or what because i'm only using 2piece bonus and it does like 1 rotation then stops.

----------


## damo1981

Loving your destro profile Crystaltech thx for the awesome work. cant wait for the demo one too  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gorthok

> Not sure what you mean can't see it at all. ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting thats the image i see when i select the rotation( the full name)
> 
> And you're right telling people what each rotation does would be useful.
> 
> The one labeled "Mastrfrost Aoe" is exactly that, an aoe rotation.
> The one labeled "Masterfrost" will pop all CD's. (Ghoul, PoF, Trinket, ERW)
> The one labeled "Masterfrost No Ghoul" will pop PoF and trink but not ERW or Ghoul(for trash close to bosses)
> The one labeled "Masterfrost Trash" will not pop any CD's(use this when saving CD's for bloodlust or just before increased dmg(zonozz or tendons etc)
> The one labeled "Blood Pres Masterfrost" is the same as masterfrost but done switches to blood pres(for tanking an add on madness or soaking stop on HM morchock)
> The one labeled "Masterfrost PVP" is a pvp profile for the spec i linked a few posts back.



I was speaking about the name while in the PQR window, it gets cut off.
Attachment 5808

I have been playing some with my Profiles and I have them working better than ever, I use Death and Decay on every CD so I have a mouseover cast while holding Ctrl. Emjoy.

On my Frost DK on Morchok with this profile I ranked in the top 20 DK's in the world, won't give the exact rank for obvious reasons.

GORTHOK_DEATHKNIGHT_Rotations.xml
GORTHOK_DEATHKNIGHT_Abilities.xml

----------


## Leetjerk

> I was speaking about the name while in the PQR window, it gets cut off.
> Attachment 5808
> 
> I have been playing some with my Profiles and I have them working better than ever, I use Death and Decay on every CD so I have a mouseover cast while holding Ctrl. Emjoy.
> 
> GORTHOK_DEATHKNIGHT_Rotations.xml
> GORTHOK_DEATHKNIGHT_Abilities.xml


Do you mean this window? it must be your computer ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting i see the full names everywhere

----------


## Gorthok

> Do you mean this window? it must be your computer ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting i see the full names everywhere



See how some of it is cut off even after selected in your pic also, thats what I was referring to. It might just be personal preference

Attachment 5809

----------


## Leetjerk

> See how some of it is cut off even after selected in your pic also, thats what I was referring to. It might just be personal preference
> 
> Attachment 5809


Ah the profile name not the rotation name, yeah i could change it but i dont have the time atm sorry. plus i'm going away so wont be making any more changes for some time.

----------


## smurfalmighty

> Ah the profile name not the rotation name, yeah i could change it but i dont have the time atm sorry. plus i'm going away so wont be making any more changes for some time.


There is still something wrong with your profile for me it was working flawlessly the other day now for some reason it goes through 1 or 2 rotations then just stops completely.

----------


## Leetjerk

> There is still something wrong with your profile for me it was working flawlessly the other day now for some reason it goes through 1 or 2 rotations then just stops completely.


It seems it is only a problem for you, it works fine for the poeple who have PM'ed me thanks.

It's happened to me before with a Hpally profile that was working for everyone else but not me. Try re DLing PQR and then unzipping my files into the new PQR folder and running that, solved it for me.

----------


## imdasandman

> I was speaking about the name while in the PQR window, it gets cut off.
> Attachment 5808
> 
> I have been playing some with my Profiles and I have them working better than ever, I use Death and Decay on every CD so I have a mouseover cast while holding Ctrl. Emjoy.
> 
> On my Frost DK on Morchok with this profile I ranked in the top 20 DK's in the world, won't give the exact rank for obvious reasons.
> 
> GORTHOK_DEATHKNIGHT_Rotations.xml
> GORTHOK_DEATHKNIGHT_Abilities.xml


I am ranked top 10 on ultrax and top 5 on madness.... so yes leetjerk they are massive improvements... Not giving exact rank obviously

---------- Post added at 06:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:11 AM ----------




> There is still something wrong with your profile for me it was working flawlessly the other day now for some reason it goes through 1 or 2 rotations then just stops completely.


try removing the Apparatus from the rotation if you are not using it.

----------


## ace99ro

strange sandman for me the latest masterfrost rotation from leetjerk is a 2k dps loss from the original one , im running with hit cap - exp cap - 2100 hst - 1900mst ( highest possible with my gear ) 395 equip ilvl - weaps - 410 HC Hand of Morchok / 397 Hand of Morchok

----------


## smurfalmighty

I got the rotation to finally work, re-downloading PQR seemed to do the trick for me. Also what do you guys recommend haste minimum wise for the masterfrost rotation?

----------


## Leetjerk

> I got the rotation to finally work, re-downloading PQR seemed to do the trick for me. Also what do you guys recommend haste minimum wise for the masterfrost rotation?


i run 1266 haste, i reforge 100% mastery

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

> Any macro for stop\start rotation?
> Example: 
> /script PQR_StopRotation
> /script PQR_StartRotation


would be so sick, any lua beasts can help with this?

eg; an ingame macro for rotation 1-4. thnx

----------


## vorn10

> would be so sick, any lua beasts can help with this?
> 
> eg; an ingame macro for rotation 1-4. thnx


Why u guys want to have ingame macro for start stop if in PQR u can chose any key + 3x modifier to start/stop?

----------


## ace99ro

> i run 1266 haste, i reforge 100% mastery


yeah its all about the gear for example for T12 HC i could run with 2000 haste - 2300 mastery , but now with full T13 gear thats just not possible , they lowered the stats a bit but increased str and stamina , if i wanna go higher than 1900 mastery i have to reforge exp or hit so i wont hit those caps

---------- Post added at 02:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:36 PM ----------

sandman can u pls tell me with what stats are u running ? hit - exp - hst - mst ? thanx

----------


## smurfalmighty

> i run 1266 haste, i reforge 100% mastery


Also it seems that like the other user I am seeing better results with your former profile, what exactly was changed and is there something I am doing wrong or something? I am running T13 2P with random LFR and other DS drop items aside from weps. I was thinking it might of been my low haste but that's definitely not it.

----------


## smrdlja

To Bossqwerty and other warrior arms profile makers, isn;'t it a bit better idea if we could change to BS just when we can do 2 overpowers in a row?

----------


## ace99ro

about the Masterfrost rotation from Leetjerk :

i've reforged to max mastery : stats are hit cap - exp cap - 2300 mst - 1624 hst

*Single target raiders dummy over 10 mins using 2 golemblood pots :*

original version : 25.700 dps
new version : 25.300 dps

*LFR Ulatraxion using 2 golembloods + str flask :*

original version : 37.611 dps
new version : 38.062 dps

so using a heavy mastery build like this the difference between the 2 rotations is very small , could be proc related even ... but when using haste over mastery - 2100 hst - 1850 mst the results are very different :

Single target raiders dummy over 10 mil HP using 2 golemblood pots :

original version : 27.500 dps
new version : aprox 25.000 dps

didnt have the time to test this on ultraxion

---------- Post added at 06:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:22 PM ----------

LE : using a classic heavy Haste build + Bubba's old 4.2 frost rotation

hit cap - exp cap - 2468 haste - 1458 mastery 

10 mil HP on single target raiders dummy using 2 golemblood pots : 27600 dps

LFR Ultraxion using str flask + 2 golebloods : 38.743 dps

----------


## Ronster

Leetjerk: How do i get the Heroic will button to work with ur Masterfrost profil? do i have to place it in top off Current Abilities

/Ronster

----------


## vorn10

> Leetjerk: How do i get the Heroic will button to work with ur Masterfrost profil? do i have to place it in top off Current Abilities
> 
> /Ronster


Yes, create new ability and copy/paste form fe. Sherun Holy priest code. And put it in top off rotation.

----------


## solarwake

> Leetjerk: How do i get the Heroic will button to work with ur Masterfrost profil? do i have to place it in top off Current Abilities
> 
> /Ronster


Looking through the ability editor I believe heroic will is already in there.. I just cannot say if it works or not because I have not tested it.. I will post again on Monday to report on wether it is functioning or not.

Solarwake

----------


## imdasandman

> strange sandman for me the latest masterfrost rotation from leetjerk is a 2k dps loss from the original one , im running with hit cap - exp cap - 2100 hst - 1900mst ( highest possible with my gear ) 395 equip ilvl - weaps - 410 HC Hand of Morchok / 397 Hand of Morchok


Masterfrost you stack as much mastery as possible. You have to much haste.

For those who are curious my stats are...
Str-7097
Hit-601
Exp(orc )-692
Mastery-2295
Haste-1598
Crit-927

I also have 4pc t13 and I am using for trinks : eye of the unmaking and creche of the final dragon. I use VP trink on spine

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk

----------


## Techz

leetjerk what glyphs are you all using?

Also are you gemming for mastery as well?

----------


## ace99ro

from what i tested today the key is a good balance between mastery and haste - if you go max mastery you will hit some epic downtime due to low rune regen , so even if HB and FS hit harder , if u have lots of downtime thats a big dps loss , from what i read on EJ they suggest not to go under 1800 haste ... that seems to be a GCD sweetspot ...

----------


## imdasandman

> leetjerk what glyphs are you all using?
> 
> Also are you gemming for mastery as well?


use oblit, howling blast, frost strike/// 

no gem for straight strength and if the socket bonus grants 20+ str than yes if it is a yellow use a str+mastery if it is blue use str+hit.

---------- Post added at 02:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:16 PM ----------




> from what i tested today the key is a good balance between mastery and haste - if you go max mastery you will hit some epic downtime due to low rune regen , so even if HB and FS hit harder , if u have lots of downtime thats a big dps loss , from what i read on EJ they suggest not to go under 1800 haste ... that seems to be a GCD sweetspot ...


sims and EJ say one thing, what I have done in practice is different. Different raid comps/different gear sets will call for different stats priorities. For me and lett stacking as much mastery as possible works and this si what all the top dk's are doing that play frost... I have 9 top 10 WoL ranks, I do tons of theorycrafting so I know what works for me... Also if you have any sort of latency issues I can promise you that DW frost is a horrible spec to play as it takes good interent to get all procs fired off and to hold a tight rotation. If you play with anymore than 200ms of lag it hurts dw frost more than any other spec out there

----------


## pepe2c

> It seems it is only a problem for you, it works fine for the poeple who have PM'ed me thanks.
> 
> It's happened to me before with a Hpally profile that was working for everyone else but not me. Try re DLing PQR and then unzipping my files into the new PQR folder and running that, solved it for me.


Im having the same issue with your last profile and deleting PQR wont fix it - weird -

----------


## darv33

Hi, Looking for a simple "Assist Focus" code, i would like my bot too always assist my focus target, if anyone has one thank you....

----------


## Eff

> Hi, Looking for a simple "Assist Focus" code, i would like my bot too always assist my focus target, if anyone has one thank you....


Somewhere at the start of the rotation add:



```
if UnitExists("focustarget") then AssistUnit("focus") end
```

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Xelper, or anybody that can help me:
> 
> I have an issue with Holy Paladin. Sometimes, when a player is below 40% (just an example), the profile will cast Holy Light on him first and then Divine Light on him. Divine Light should always be used first when target is less than 40% -- because Divine Light is a bigger heal. Holy Light should always be used when target is less than 90%. 
> 
> Is there any workaround to this issue? Add a check to Holy Light? I don't know a lot about LUA...
> Any help would be appreciated!


it seems no1 has gotten back to u yet so i will do what i can real quick....

first i want you turn turn down your pqr settings for how quickly pqr checks what it needs to do to like 60 mms or something small (so it checks mroe frequently)

if that doesn't work a simple work around would be to just have a stop casting if target health is < 40% and cast = holy light with more than a second remaining on cast

in my profile this is how it would look



```
local spell, _, _, _, _, end = UnitCastingInfo("player")

if PQR_CustomTargetHP < 40 and spell == "Holy Light" and (end/1000 - GetTime()) > 1 then
  SpellStopCasting()
end
```

something like that should work for the scenario i explained.... one last thing to check (idk what hpally profile you are using), make sure Divine Light is above Holy Light in the rotation priority

----------


## Hankthefreeze

I've tried various combat rogue PvE rotations from this thread, all of them give me about 14k dps on the last boss of End Time. DPS simulators such as rawr and simcraft tell me I should have about 25k-30k DPS. I've noticed that most profiles don't make proper use of combo points, for example casting Eviscerate everytime it's possible ( 1CP). I'm probably missing something here or am doing something wrong, because I basically get more DPS when I just press sinister strike and use evi at full CP, nothing else. Anyone can help me out?

----------


## giranimo

@Hankthefreeze 
Have you tried 



> Updated some profiles:
> 
> *Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Arcane PvE)
> *Priest* (Holy PvE)
> *Hunter* (MM PvE)
> *Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
> *Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
> *Death Knight* (Frost PvP)
> 
> ...


I am getting really good results with his combat profile.

----------


## Hankthefreeze

> @Hankthefreeze 
> Have you tried 
> 
> I am getting really good results with his combat profile.


I've been using the more recent version of this profile, but I've just tried this one out as well. For me, it justs uses Eviscerate on one combo point and spam sinister strike/revealing strike while keeping up Slice & Dice. Maybe this is what it's supposed to do tho? Could you tell me what DPS you're doing approx. and what kind of gear/weapons you have?

----------


## ticklets

Is there a specific reason why Buba's Holy Pally profile stops working on spine?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Is there a specific reason why Buba's Holy Pally profile stops working on spine?


which version are u using? i've completed multiple LFR runs without any issue with my profile >.>

which updated version are u using? the one with or without judgement fix?

----------


## ticklets

> which version are u using? i've completed multiple LFR runs without any issue with my profile >.>
> 
> which updated version are u using? the one with or without judgement fix?


The most recent one on your SVN.

10man normal, it heals extremely well during spine but at a random moment it will just stop working and nothing i do will make it work.

----------


## Testy9

> it seems no1 has gotten back to u yet so i will do what i can real quick....
> 
> first i want you turn turn down your pqr settings for how quickly pqr checks what it needs to do to like 60 mms or something small (so it checks mroe frequently)
> 
> if that doesn't work a simple work around would be to just have a stop casting if target health is < 40% and cast = holy light with more than a second remaining on cast
> 
> in my profile this is how it would look
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. *Repped* I've had lowered the PQR MS to 40-60 and the issue is still not fixed. So, I've tried putting your code into a new rotation and ran the program with an error:



```
Message: [string " function pqrFunc0() local fadingtime = select(7,UnitDebuffID("..."]:182: '<name>' expected near 'end'
Time: 01/16/12 02:21:32
Count: 6
Stack: 
Locals:
```

Your code seems to be conflicting with the Heroic Will code. I've also tried putting your code into the existing Holy Light rotation but that didn't work as well. Any clue why? Here's the Heroic Will / Fading Light code:



```
local fadingtime = select(7,UnitDebuffID("player",110070))
  if fadingtime and fadingtime - GetTime() < 1.3 then RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1") end 

local channelSpell, _, _, _, _, endTime = UnitCastingInfo("boss1")
  if channelSpell == GetSpellInfo(109417) and endTime/1000 - GetTime() < 1.3 
  then RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1") 
end
```

And yeah, I'm using Lofty's HPally profile from this thread; Divine Light is higher priority (Holy Light is at the bottom).

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Thanks. *Repped* I've had lowered the PQR MS to 40-60 and the issue is still not fixed. So, I've tried putting your code into a new rotation and ran the program with an error:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Message: [string " function pqrFunc0() local fadingtime = select(7,UnitDebuffID("..."]:182: '<name>' expected near 'end'
> Time: 01/16/12 02:21:32
> Count: 6
> Stack: 
> ...


hmm ill double check the code to see if i made any errors

*edit* 
oh dur...... here try this



```
local HL, _, _, _, _, endCast = UnitCastingInfo("player")

if PQR_CustomTargetHP < 40 and spell == "Holy Light" and (endCast/1000 - GetTime()) > 1 then
  SpellStopCasting()
end
```

problem should have been end is a locked variable to mean the end of a logic statement, so just had to change the name of the variable there

---------- Post added at 10:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:48 PM ----------




> The most recent one on your SVN.
> 
> 10man normal, it heals extremely well during spine but at a random moment it will just stop working and nothing i do will make it work.


that seems really weird..... next time u're doing spine thing u can turn debugging on and seeing what it's doing when it freezes? i hate having bugs in my profiles but thats not something i can test easily haha

next time im doing spine i'm having debug up as well

----------


## sliceanddicer

Looking for a extremely detailed Demonology Warlock thread willing to pay if price is reasonable.

----------


## Xelper

Why not use EJ:

Demonology in Cataclysm (4.3 Release) - Elitist Jerks

----------


## sliceanddicer

Sorry i mis-worded the last post. I am looking for an extremely detailed Demonology Warlock raiding script that is compatible with PQR. If price is reasonable ill pay your cost.

----------


## merrikh

hey bu_ba first off welcome back! Second off i tried your hpally profile today in LFR and it worked great sorta. butting my anywhere between 10-15k hps on i lvl 374. But, my only prob is when its time to aoe it burns through all my mana in 10 sec. Then i have to turn off the profile for a min and melee stuff till im back to full. is there a way to tune it back a bit?


and 3 when you planning on working on the blood dk profile? im looking forward to it

----------


## bu_ba_911

forgot to quote it, but the person looking for demo warlock..... crystal_tech is currently working on warlock profiles... and i'm sure a donation to their hard work would motivate them to work even harder knowing people are willing to backup their desire with personal sacrifice  :Smile:  i don't know is crystal_tech would react that way but i'm sure they would appreciate it none the less  :Stick Out Tongue: 

on a side note have u tried crystal_tech's profile yet? 




> hey bu_ba first off welcome back! Second off i tried your hpally profile today in LFR and it worked great sorta. butting my anywhere between 10-15k hps on i lvl 374. But, my only prob is when its time to aoe it burns through all my mana in 10 sec. Then i have to turn off the profile for a min and melee stuff till im back to full. is there a way to tune it back a bit?
> 
> 
> and 3 when you planning on working on the blood dk profile? im looking forward to it


ty  :Smile:  4th quarter work just had me swamped >.< lol. i've been trying to tune it so it only does it in the most ideal situation.... like it will read you are in 25 man and will only cast HR when 8+ people are below 85% health and such..... it sounds like you are also making up for some really weak healers quite honestly..... i've raided once solo and had mana issues severely (before i made the change i mentioned above to HR) and once with a friend who was also a healer (403 ilevel) and we both were topping the charts together (him above me) and i didn't have a single mana issue when we were both healing.... 

i will continue to streamline the brain behind aoe to make it the most mana efficient thing i can but i'm a lil curious how strong ur LFR group was on heals  :Smile:

----------


## merrikh

> forgot to quote it, but the person looking for demo warlock..... crystal_tech is currently working on warlock profiles... and i'm sure a donation to their hard work would motivate them to work even harder knowing people are willing to backup their desire with personal sacrifice  i don't know is crystal_tech would react that way but i'm sure they would appreciate it none the less 
> 
> on a side note have u tried crystal_tech's profile yet? 
> 
> 
> 
> ty  4th quarter work just had me swamped >.< lol. i've been trying to tune it so it only does it in the most ideal situation.... like it will read you are in 25 man and will only cast HR when 8+ people are below 85% health and such..... it sounds like you are also making up for some really weak healers quite honestly..... i've raided once solo and had mana issues severely (before i made the change i mentioned above to HR) and once with a friend who was also a healer (403 ilevel) and we both were topping the charts together (him above me) and i didn't have a single mana issue when we were both healing.... 
> 
> i will continue to streamline the brain behind aoe to make it the most mana efficient thing i can but i'm a lil curious how strong ur LFR group was on heals


our strongest healer was a holy priest almost alway toping the charts at 20-27k hps. not really sure how. followed by me and another pally at 10-13k hps. then the other healers priest/shammy around the same as us depending on aoe dmg. more or less all the same. I didnt save the logs so i dont have exact numbers

----------


## momo1029

> I've been using the more recent version of this profile, but I've just tried this one out as well. For me, it justs uses Eviscerate on one combo point and spam sinister strike/revealing strike while keeping up Slice & Dice. Maybe this is what it's supposed to do tho? Could you tell me what DPS you're doing approx. and what kind of gear/weapons you have?



are you using it on heroic dummy ?

the evis will use on whatever combo point you have when the target health is below yours

----------


## ShinyKnight

> our strongest healer was a holy priest almost alway toping the charts at 20-27k hps. not really sure how. followed by me and another pally at 10-13k hps. then the other healers priest/shammy around the same as us depending on aoe dmg. more or less all the same. I didnt save the logs so i dont have exact numbers


Now how much of that was pure OH?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> our strongest healer was a holy priest almost alway toping the charts at 20-27k hps. not really sure how. followed by me and another pally at 10-13k hps. then the other healers priest/shammy around the same as us depending on aoe dmg. more or less all the same. I didnt save the logs so i dont have exact numbers


yes i have experienced the OP'ness of Circle of Healing and Prayer of Healing myself haha however it seems u had about an above average group (thanks to the priest) so mana shouldn't have been getting drained that quickly.... ill look into tweaking the numbers a little bit

----------


## woppo

Hello is it possible to use other keys apart from shift alt an control as mods ?

----------


## Techz

Hi Crystal-Tech

I'm loving your survival profile but can you help me out with the ID for explosive trap please as ice trap is no good for the dps :-D 

Many Thanks 

Techz

----------


## ShinyKnight

> Hi Crystal-Tech
> 
> I'm loving your survival profile but can you help me out with the ID for explosive trap please as ice trap is no good for the dps :-D 
> 
> Many Thanks 
> 
> Techz


Explosive Trap - Spell - World of Warcraft

----------


## couky

Hi,

I tried all the dps/tank feral druid xml and it seems all of them are out dated.
Can someone share please a ratotation for cat build please ?

EDIT : forget my question, I dunerstand now what it is not working. It is because feral rotations are for high level druid since there isn't the claw skill in them.

----------


## CharleyWex

Buba, have you tried to look at Lofty's v1.3 upload of his holy paladin profile?

I used it last week in a GDKP run and in only 378s and a couple 397s I was generally the top heals around 18-19k hps. On Warlord Z I was doing 28-33k on pulls past 50% and during the blackout phase was over 40k hps. I had a little bit of mana issues that was solved with trinket selection.

I really like your profile too in the case that it uses Light of Dawn more often and Lofty's only uses holy radiance unless your moving then it casts Light of Dawn. I kind of wish I could integrate both of your profiles because I'd like to see your Light of Dawn usage with the mana efficiency of Lofty's.

The mana issue though could be totally dependent on my raid makeup and yours may be better suited for a group if the others healers are doing good hps as well. Again, thanks for all the hard work, hope the feedback helps.

----------


## fredrik1984

Hey guys, Ive been looking all over for how to get this to work but I can't make PQR attack the wing tentacles or the corrupting horrors on the madness of deathwing fight. Any ideas for me how to get it to work?

----------


## ymmij

Where does it state the spell ID? I clicked the link but I dont see the spell id number for Explosive trap? More general, how do I find the spell ID # for spells? I usually try to look at existing profiles but like Explosive trap, there isnt any existing.

----------


## onya

> Where does it state the spell ID? I clicked the link but I dont see the spell id number for Explosive trap? More general, how do I find the spell ID # for spells? I usually try to look at existing profiles but like Explosive trap, there isnt any existing.


it's the number in the wowhead url

----------


## Serpious

> Where does it state the spell ID? I clicked the link but I dont see the spell id number for Explosive trap? More general, how do I find the spell ID # for spells? I usually try to look at existing profiles but like Explosive trap, there isnt any existing.


http://www.wowhead.com/spell=*82939*

The bolded part is the Spell ID

----------


## Techz

> Where does it state the spell ID? I clicked the link but I dont see the spell id number for Explosive trap? More general, how do I find the spell ID # for spells? I usually try to look at existing profiles but like Explosive trap, there isnt any existing.


Ok got it lol I'm at work on my iPhone so could not see it as well lol 

Thanks :-D

----------


## crystal_tech

ok its monday and heres my todo list:

1: run my rogue threw MC for transmog blade -done
2: Finish code for locks
3: Finish updating code for Hunters
4: Profit
5: fix reported bugs.

so check back

----------


## vorn10

Hello, can anyone improve BM hutner rotation (kickmydog)? Mean:
1. add aoe rotation
2. fix Kill Command abi, with code which is now it doesnt use Kill Command ( changed to if IsSpellInRange("Kill Command","target") == 1 then) but now PQR spamming it until pet is near target, with growl wasnt working
3. Hm maybe some tweaks like in surv/mm
Asking cuz toped madness with 382 ilvl + 390 bow from LFR. And it looks very promise.
Ty.

EDIT 
added myself aoe things with helps of Sheuron's sv profile ;] ty Sheuron
But still have problem with Kill Command.

FIXED ALL PROBLEMS

----------


## ymmij

Thanks! I figured it was something so obvious. 

I am looking for a solid DPS pvp spec/rotation for 3v3 arenas. Who has had great success and with which rotation?

----------


## xjustinrossx

@imdasandman is it possible for you to post your modified version of leetjerks masterfrost? im getting great numbers but id like to try your version since im an engineer and you have that all setup

----------


## imdasandman

> @imdasandman is it possible for you to post your modified version of leetjerks masterfrost? im getting great numbers but id like to try your version since im an engineer and you have that all setup


I will here n the next couple of days... I am doing clean up tonight and if my changes work like how I want them to than yes I will post them if not just use leetjerks.

----------


## drewdenman

Anyone have a Disc Priest PvE rotation?

----------


## woppo

tying out the shadow pvp profile the dispel on team mates dont seem to be working right when they get debuff it spams disell on my char take a look at code pls 

PQR_CustomTarget = "player"
local group = "party"
local members = GetNumPartyMembers()
local debuff = { 5782, 118, 61305, 28272, 61721, 61780, 28271, 51514 }
local targetdebuff = nil
local havedebuff = 0



if GetNumRaidMembers() > 0 then
group = "raid"
members = GetNumRaidMembers()
end

for i = 1, members, 1 do
local member = group..tostring(i)
if UnitInRange(member) and UnitIsFriend("player", member) and UnitIsDeadOrGhost(member) == nil then
for i,v in ipairs(debuff) do
if UnitDebuffID(member,v) then 
havedebuff = 1
targetdebuff = PQR_CustomTarget
if havedebuff == 1 then
havedebuff = 0
return true

end 
end
end
end
end

----------


## DKVance73

> ok its monday and heres my todo list:
> 
> 1: run my rogue threw MC for transmog blade -done
> 2: Finish code for locks
> 3: Finish updating code for Hunters
> 4: Profit
> 5: fix reported bugs.
> 
> so check back


Sitting by the keyboard hitting refresh.

----------


## veany

Anyone have a Elemental Shaman PvE profile?
i tried ONYA profile but have a issue with casting flame shock.

----------


## Kezzin86

Anyone have a decent resto shaman pvp profile, and/or an enhance pvp profile?

----------


## Bossqwerty

Here's the latest version of my stance dance arms warrior profile:

BossSD5.6.rar

I'm very happy with this one, there's a pretty large amount of changes and fixes. There's no longer a heroic strike heavy or slam heavy version. It'll always slam when above 40 rage and when inner rage is active it'll heroic strike at a reduced rage cost.

----------


## supermann

@Xelper

Your newest Kitty Profile bugs @ Ferocious Bite,
often i have 5 CP, Full Energy, Savage Roar + Rip up, but the Bot waits till Rip is down and then refresh rip, sometimes 15 secs +  :Frown:

----------


## vorn10

BM PVE Single/AoE switch.
Credits to:
Sheuron
Kickmydog
I just implement AoE switch and some another changes.

Right CTRL - switch SINGLE/AoE
Left ALT - Scatter Shot mouseover
Ultraxion - Heroic Will button build-in
AoE - Explosive Trap on mouseover position and spam MS/CS
Concussive Shot - when we have aggro from targeted mob
Wing Clip - when aggro and in melee range

Self use:
Deterrence, Disengage, Feign Death

BMpveSingleAoe.rar

---------- Post added at 01:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:04 AM ----------




> @Xelper
> 
> Your newest Kitty Profile bugs @ Ferocious Bite,
> often i have 5 CP, Full Energy, Savage Roar + Rip up, but the Bot waits till Rip is down and then refresh rip, sometimes 15 secs +


As i tried older profiles they too stuck in same place.




> Yep
> 
> I'm the only one to ever use this one, never released it only because i've been busy perfecting it...
> 
> It's 75% Sheuron's code.
> 
> Disc PVE


Link doesnt work.

----------


## ticklets

> Anyone have a Disc Priest PvE rotation?


Yep

I'm the only one to ever use this one, never released it only because i've been busy perfecting it...

It's 75% Sheuron's code.

Disc PVE


I'm gonna admit I'm not a great disc priest, I was using EJ+MMO-Champion to build the rotation. If you have any suggestions, please tell me and I will add them right away.

---------- Post added at 07:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:17 PM ----------




> BM PVE Single/AoE switch.
> 
> Link doesnt work.


fixed, sorry.

----------


## sliceanddicer

No response to my previous post. I assume nobody is interested in making extreme detailed demo lock script?

----------


## ticklets

> No response to my previous post. I assume nobody is interested in making extreme detailed demo lock script?



I would speak to crystal_tech as he has already started working on one, and is a very good coder.

----------


## sliceanddicer

I was hoping for one in extreme detail to squeeze every single bit of DPS i could possibly get.

----------


## Sheepmoon

Wasn't going to bother with uploading these because there is already alot of people releasing profiles but everyone seems to have a different "style" to them so maybe someone will find these useful. This is my "healing pack"  :Smile: 

No claim to creating these profiles, all credit for most of the code to the original programmers. These are simple tweaks, adjustments and rewrites of existing profiles to suit my style and I have been getting good results so I think it is ok if I share them.

First profile is *disc pve* non-atonement spec 31/8/2. Mostly based from shueron holy priest profile.
I am main spec shadow but I often get asked to heal when we are short on healers. I have been healing heroic DS bosses recently with success using this profile. Set tank to focus for best performance. Remove trinket ability from rotation if you are not using an on use spirit trinket. Left Control Key will place Barrier on mouse position. Right Control Key is Divine Hymn.

Second profile is *paladin holy pve*. Based on buba holy pally profile.
I healed heroic firelands with this and heal normal DS with guild alt runs. Two main profiles first is the no-mouseover will not use light of dawn. Second is the LoD profile I simply switch back and forth between these depending if the raid and myself are in a good position for LoD healing. Most fights in DS suit LoD but some situations it will not hit people so choose for yourself. Has function hand of sac and lay on hands etc. Trinket code for the fireland trinket Jaws of Defeat remove this code if you are not using that trinket. Hold down Left Shift Key to spam Holy Radiance. Ideal for quick burst AoE healing and perfect for Blue Crystal on Ultraxion. Set your own beacon target.

Last is the *Resto Druid* based on Ash profile.
Mostly small tweaks and trying to get swiftmend to use more often. I heal normal DS with this every week it works well for me. Set tank to focus for lifebloom.

There is nothing fancy with these profiles. No heroic will or any silly things. I just want profiles that will simply heal well in any situation without burning mana or over healing. I tried to tweak thresholds and priorities as best I can to suit my toon gear levels.

Healing Profiles

Maybe I forgot to explain something but just ask me if you have any questions.

----------


## xLegendx

Is there a really good working Assassination rogue profile?

----------


## Phishstick

Hey i was wondering if anyone could make a combat spec build for rogues the ones available seem to pull less than assassination i would do it myself but if i suck  :Frown:

----------


## me28791

> Hey i was wondering if anyone could make a combat spec build for rogues the ones available seem to pull less than assassination i would do it myself but if i suck


want the elitist jerks rotation used?, they are shit for a feral bear just curias might get bored and try

----------


## imdasandman

> I was hoping for one in extreme detail to squeeze every single bit of DPS i could possibly get.


this is what we strive to do hear... send crystal a pm with the detailed precise rotation you speak of. He will most likely implament it somehow if you work with him.

----------


## supermann

> Is there a really good working Assassination rogue profile?


Oh yes, i think this was great. Some of the experienced Coders like crystaltech or sheuron - maybe they could do this ?

----------


## me28791

> Oh yes, i think this was great. Some of the experienced Coders like crystaltech or sheuron - maybe they could do this ?



wait just read the assassination rotation who is to lazy to use 4 buttons roughly for a very simple rotation

----------


## merrikh

> Here's the latest version of my stance dance arms warrior profile:
> 
> BossSD5.6.rar
> 
> I'm very happy with this one, there's a pretty large amount of changes and fixes. There's no longer a heroic strike heavy or slam heavy version. It'll always slam when above 40 rage and when inner rage is active it'll heroic strike at a reduced rage cost.


thanks for the update Boss just 2 questions. First is your profile names are a lill confusing your Boss PvE rotaion says "Arms Trash" and your Arms PveT profile says same as boss w/o deadly calm. so what 1 we use for boss and 1 for trash/aoe. and 2 is aoe implemented?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I was hoping for one in extreme detail to squeeze every single bit of DPS i could possibly get.


well us profile creators we play the game to..... and that is out goal to squeeze every last bit of what ever we are doing, out of our characters  :Smile: 

now if u are looking for specific things that aren't included in cystal_tech's profile already released.... that's where a simple pm comes in handy  :Big Grin:

----------


## Phishstick

> want the elitist jerks rotation used?, they are shit for a feral bear just curias might get bored and try


Yes I would love that, thx in advance

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Buba, have you tried to look at Lofty's v1.3 upload of his holy paladin profile?
> 
> I used it last week in a GDKP run and in only 378s and a couple 397s I was generally the top heals around 18-19k hps. On Warlord Z I was doing 28-33k on pulls past 50% and during the blackout phase was over 40k hps. I had a little bit of mana issues that was solved with trinket selection.
> 
> I really like your profile too in the case that it uses Light of Dawn more often and Lofty's only uses holy radiance unless your moving then it casts Light of Dawn. I kind of wish I could integrate both of your profiles because I'd like to see your Light of Dawn usage with the mana efficiency of Lofty's.
> 
> The mana issue though could be totally dependent on my raid makeup and yours may be better suited for a group if the others healers are doing good hps as well. Again, thanks for all the hard work, hope the feedback helps.


i'll take another look at his code and see what he's done.... most of mana efficiency is changing the numbers so u will only cast something when it is necessary.... u make those numbers to low and people might die, make them to high and u will burn through mana.... i have always built my profiles around how i personally would use my characters so i may just be wrong in my idea of whats best  :Stick Out Tongue:  (which quite honestly is easier to fix than trying a million different combinations of when to heal with divine light vs flash of light etc... etc.. and when to use something else lol

----------


## GRB

Ok guys,

I created a RET pally profile, since the ones around here arent fully complete, or they do require combat to be in use, altho i loved avery's profile, its quite boring to have to be in combat to use some abilitys. I need some testers to this profile. I used EJ rotation to create it. So no healing at all, and no defensive cd's YET, i will implement them later on, on a future release. Im just releasing this one now to see the feedback from you guys, so i can improve it. So please use it, and abuse and report what needs to be changed.

PVE RET Pally after 5m on dummy: 27k DPS / ilvl:385


Download:

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?g00tb1olfxggd71

Updated for AOE rotation. SEE NOTES inside PQR

----------


## ShinyKnight

> Ok guys,
> 
> I created a RET pally profile, since the ones around here arent fully complete, or they do require combat to be in use, altho i loved avery's profile, its quite boring to have to be in combat to use some abilitys. I need some testers to this profile. I used EJ rotation to create it. So no healing at all, and no defensive cd's YET, i will implement them later on, on a future release. Im just releasing this one now to see the feedback from you guys, so i can improve it. So please use it, and abuse and report what needs to be changed.
> 
> PVE RET Pally after 5m on dummy: 27k DPS / ilvl:385
> 
> 
> Download:
> 
> PVE_PALADIN.rar


What else has been implemented so far...? One-key AoE swapping? Heroic Will code? Etc...?

----------


## itzaraya

> Here's the latest version of my stance dance arms warrior profile:
> 
> BossSD5.6.rar
> 
> I'm very happy with this one, there's a pretty large amount of changes and fixes. There's no longer a heroic strike heavy or slam heavy version. It'll always slam when above 40 rage and when inner rage is active it'll heroic strike at a reduced rage cost.


Is Arms Trash supposed to be the normal rotation and PveT the trash one?

----------


## Bossqwerty

> Is Arms Trash supposed to be the normal rotation and PveT the trash one?


PvET is supposed to be the normal, guess I forgot to remove the T.

----------


## GRB

> What else has been implemented so far...? One-key AoE swapping? Heroic Will code? Etc...?


Part of AOE code, forgot to add the Divine storm ability, LOL. Atm its just changing Seals. will do a quick fix upgrade for that.
Heroic will code coppyed from sheuron its there, and credits to him its also there.

Already updated for a proper AOE.

----------


## ShinyKnight

> Part of AOE code, forgot to add the Divine storm ability, LOL. Atm its just changing Seals. will do a quick fix upgrade for that.
> Heroic will code coppyed from sheuron its there, and credits to him its also there.
> 
> Already updated for a proper AOE.


Shibby. I'll give it a try and report back.  :Smile: 

Oh, also... Trash vs. Boss cooldown usage?

Not sitting at my home PC at the moment, alas, or I'd just start it up right now, heh. :-/

----------


## itzaraya

> PvET is supposed to be the normal, guess I forgot to remove the T.


Ah, you have the notes flip flopped on them too lol

----------


## averykey

Want to change my Avenging Wrath and Zealotry to check if guardian of ancient kings has 20-25 seconds left, how would i do this?

Avenging


```
if IsSpellInRange("Crusader Strike", "target")  ~= 1 then
	return false
end
	if PQ_HolyPower== 3 or PQ_Buffs[PQ_DivinePurpose].hasBuff then
		return true
	end
```

Zealotry


```
if IsSpellInRange("Crusader Strike", "target")  ~= 1 then
	return false
end
	
if PQ_HolyPower < 2 or PQ_Buffs[PQ_DivinePurpose].hasBuff or PQ_Buffs[PQ_AvengingWrath].hasBuff then
	return true
end
```

Guardian ID 86150

This is for setting up the strength multiplier from GOAK before I pop my cool downs.
Just in case anyone wants to know why

----------


## GRB

> Want to change my Avenging Wrath and Zealotry to check if guardian of ancient kings has 20-25 seconds left, how would i do this?
> 
> Avenging
> 
> 
> ```
> if IsSpellInRange("Crusader Strike", "target")  ~= 1 then
> 	return false
> end
> ...




```
local GoAK, _, _, _, _, _, time = UnitBuffID("player", 86150)

time - GetTime() = time left on buff
```



---------- Post added at 05:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:22 AM ----------




> Shibby. I'll give it a try and report back. 
> 
> Oh, also... Trash vs. Boss cooldown usage?
> 
> Not sitting at my home PC at the moment, alas, or I'd just start it up right now, heh. :-/


Not implemented yet, will add a check for that later today.

----------


## Bossqwerty

> Ah, you have the notes flip flopped on them too lol


Haha, dunno how I managed that. I'll fix it for the next version.

I'm considering making a subtlety PvE profile, not just an average one but maximizing it to it's fullest potential. I can't do this alone because I don't know nearly about rogues and reading elitist jerks and such can only get me so far. If anyone is has a high amount of experience with the intricacies of a subtlety rogue send me a PM if you want to help.

----------


## LtButterman

Is there an update to Sheurons Arc+Fire mage PvE profiles? I'm not seeing optimal DPS :l

----------


## saga3180

> ok its monday and heres my todo list:
> 
> 1: run my rogue threw MC for transmog blade -done
> 2: Finish code for locks
> 3: Finish updating code for Hunters
> 4: Profit
> 5: fix reported bugs.
> 
> so check back



Hope to see your demo lock profile done soon (:!

----------


## onya

onya resto shaman2 17012012.zip

i've done a rewrite of my resto shaman profile. performance should be much better.

includes event based decursing, still need to convert purge to being event based.

----------


## PIPOL13

Does anyone have a good profile for cat pve?

----------


## Gabbz

Yes, and just search and i find it.

----------


## woppo

can anybody help with shadow pvp prfile pls this code if for dispelling friendlys from cc the codes seems to work but dispells myself when they have the debuff


PQR_CustomTarget = "player"
local group = "party"
local members = GetNumPartyMembers()
local debuff = { 5782, 118, 61305, 28272, 61721, 61780, 28271, 51514 }
local targetdebuff = nil
local havedebuff = 0



if GetNumRaidMembers() > 0 then
group = "raid"
members = GetNumRaidMembers()
end

for i = 1, members, 1 do
local member = group..tostring(i)
if UnitInRange(member) and UnitIsFriend("player", member) and UnitIsDeadOrGhost(member) == nil then
for i,v in ipairs(debuff) do
if UnitDebuffID(member,v) then 
havedebuff = 1
targetdebuff = PQR_CustomTarget
if havedebuff == 1 then
havedebuff = 0
return true

end 
end
end
end
end

----------


## onya

> can anybody help with shadow pvp prfile pls this code if for dispelling friendlys from cc the codes seems to work but dispells myself when they have the debuff
> 
> 
> PQR_CustomTarget = "player"
> local group = "party"
> local members = GetNumPartyMembers()
> local debuff = { 5782, 118, 61305, 28272, 61721, 61780, 28271, 51514 }
> local targetdebuff = nil
> local havedebuff = 0
> ...



change PQR_CustomTarget = "player" to PQR_CustomTarget = "custom"

also have a look at the resto shaman profile i just posted for event based dispelling

----------


## woppo

na thats wont work either m8 says target does not exist i have been looking at yours the thing is that every one ive seens says what not to cleanse i need it to be only what to cleanse been trying for hours now modded the mage remove curse one but dont know how to config to only attemp on certain ones

----------


## onya

> na thats wont work either m8 says target does not exist i have been looking at yours the thing is that every one ive seens says what not to cleanse i need it to be only what to cleanse been trying for hours now modded the mage remove curse one but dont know how to config to only attemp on certain ones


in the drop down list in the ability editor set the target to custom.

the event based code works on a whitelist of spellid's, it will only remove spells you add.

----------


## woppo

yea set to custom it does actually work but it wont do it on the person that need dispel it will keep doing it on me till it times out

----------


## onya

> yea set to custom it does actually work but it wont do it on the person that need dispel it will keep doing it on me till it times out


targetdebuff = PQR_CustomTarget 

i think that is wrong, it should be something like

PQR_CustomTarget = member

----------


## woppo

BRILLIENT it worked thank you very much

PQR_CustomTarget = "player"
local group = "party"
local members = GetNumPartyMembers()
local debuff = { 5782, 118, 61305, 28272, 61721, 61780, 28271, 51514, 853, 6358, 2637, 605, 1513, 44572, 20066, 13809, 82941, 116 }
local targetdebuff = nil
local havedebuff = 0



if GetNumRaidMembers() > 0 then
group = "raid"
members = GetNumRaidMembers()
end

for i = 1, members, 1 do
local member = group..tostring(i)
if UnitInRange(member) and UnitIsFriend("player", member) and UnitIsDeadOrGhost(member) == nil then
for i,v in ipairs(debuff) do
if UnitDebuffID(member,v) then 
havedebuff = 1
PQR_CustomTarget = member
if havedebuff == 1 then
havedebuff = 0
return true

end 
end
end
end
end



for anybody else who needed this working correct sry i dont know how to make it look the original way

----------


## BulletsFly

Hello I have a small challenge for the LUA scripters we have here, I couldn't do it myself and was wondering if you guys could. I am trying to add in an ability that, if player is a worgen, it transforms automatically from Worgen to Human form when not in combat. I tried this myself to no prevail but I'm not that great with LUA.

----------


## woppo

^^ nope spoke to early it says "[DEBUG] casting spell dispel magic (527) on CUSTOM TARGET raid8 but on wow it says invalid target any thoughts ?


@bulletsfly try prolly best of editing the feral arena one for prowl

----------


## averykey

Hey how would i make it where when i pop zealotry, it does not use exorcism or hammer of wrath?

edit:
unless it is using exorcism or hammer of wrath as a filler if judgement is down.

zealotry 85696
judgement 20271
exorcism 879
hammer of wrath 24275

edit2:




> local GoAK, _, _, _, _, _, time = UnitBuffID("player", 86150)
> 
> time - GetTime() = time left on buff


thank you for this code

Would i use it like this?

For avenging wrath



> local GoAK, _, _, _, _, _, time = UnitBuffID("player", 86150)
> 
> time - GetTime() = 25
> return true
> end
> if IsSpellInRange("Crusader Strike", "target") ~= 1 then
> return false
> end
> if PQ_HolyPower== 3 or PQ_Buffs[PQ_DivinePurpose].hasBuff then
> ...

----------


## woppo

lookin for decent secific dispel code

----------


## Gabbz

> Ahoi am offering 13k on bloodhoof EU for anybody that can make a decent dispel magic code that will only attempt's to remove certain debuff's from team mate's there is many that dispell all or excude some but none that only do certain ones really desperate for this been trying mod other ppls past few days now would prolly have better luck if i had a proper way to test other than going in bg's and arena an hoping for the right circumstances


Is it possible to choose? If you dispell its random or at least in order, cant dispell just a specific debuff.

----------


## GRB

> Hey how would i make it where when i pop zealotry, it does not use exorcism or hammer of wrath?
> 
> edit:
> unless it is using exorcism or hammer of wrath as a filler if judgement is down.
> 
> zealotry 85696
> judgement 20271
> exorcism 879
> hammer of wrath 24275
> ...




```
local GoAK, _, _, _, _, _, time = UnitBuffID("player", 86150)

if IsSpellInRange("Crusader Strike", "target") ~= 1 then
return false
else
if ( PQ_HolyPower== 3 or PQ_Buffs[PQ_DivinePurpose].hasBuff ) and time - GetTime() >= 25 then
return true
end
end
```

There.

----------


## Nell

Is there a spot for a resto shaman profile? The links from the main page go to an ele profile only. Thanks guys! Solid work.

----------


## ace99ro

> onya resto shaman2 17012012.zip
> 
> i've done a rewrite of my resto shaman profile. performance should be much better.
> 
> includes event based decursing, still need to convert purge to being event based.


there you go

----------


## me28791

assassination profile for a rogue do not have a rogue so cannot test

memerogue.rar

----------


## iliekcoffee

Where can I find that masterfrost DK profile or an updated Unholy profile? The current ones I have are extremely under performing frost

Edit:
Found the masterfrost profile
http://www.fileserve.com/file/vQXHGzS/Leetjerk

just pointing out how amazing it is that this project has grown so big!

----------


## GRB

Any feedback on my ret pally profile?

----------


## drachonusa

Any update on MM or SV rotation for a hunter ?

----------


## DKVance73

> Any update on MM or SV rotation for a hunter ?


I was thinking the same thing. Crystal Tech said he was going to finish that yesterday but nary a peep. Probably got swallowed up by Deathwing.

----------


## TheeDoncarlos

hey i have added the balance to my list but the roation is not coming has anyone else tested this one?

----------


## ace99ro

> Ok guys,
> 
> I created a RET pally profile, since the ones around here arent fully complete, or they do require combat to be in use, altho i loved avery's profile, its quite boring to have to be in combat to use some abilitys. I need some testers to this profile. I used EJ rotation to create it. So no healing at all, and no defensive cd's YET, i will implement them later on, on a future release. Im just releasing this one now to see the feedback from you guys, so i can improve it. So please use it, and abuse and report what needs to be changed.
> 
> PVE RET Pally after 5m on dummy: 27k DPS / ilvl:385
> 
> 
> Download:
> 
> ...


this profile is better than the one's arround . but it does not pull 27k dps over 5mil HP ( im 387ilvl 4pc T13 set bonus + 390 Gurthalak ) on single target dummy even with 2 golembloods used its at about aprox 26k but still very good , and better than the ones available , for peeps who want a trash profile just copy the main one rename it to ret trash and remove GoAK , Zeal and Avenging Wrath from it , and u have a trash rotatation .

Anyway thanx and keep it up !

----------


## crystal_tech

nah just testing out all the bugs before i post a link.

----------


## Crunch140

> onya resto shaman2 17012012.zip
> 
> i've done a rewrite of my resto shaman profile. performance should be much better.
> 
> includes event based decursing, still need to convert purge to being event based.


Onya,
Thanks. I think this is my first time posting here, but I've been using your old profile for awhile. Thank you for everything.

Suggestions:
Remove the hex function. How often do we hex in raids? Having other focus options instead would be really cool.

Assign the lightning spam to the focus, at the bottom of the priority list. I find myself using the profile in raids, then turning it off to target something, and work on getting mana back. Having it do it automatically on focus target would be killer!

Oh oh, or a function to refresh Earth on the tank via focus, and even maybe prioritize heals on focus.


Regardless, can't wait to try the latest profile. thanks again!

----------


## DKVance73

> nah just testing out all the bugs before i post a link.


See how much we care?! LOL

----------


## couky

Hi,

Can someone please share a pve Discipline (priest) profile in the futur ?

By the way, thank you all for this program and for the profiles  :Smile:

----------


## saga3180

> nah just testing out all the bugs before i post a link.



Are any of the other locks profles done? If so i could maybe help test (:

----------


## Ruinit

What is currently the best working Titan Grip Fury Warrior? I am trying fury from seron I think it is but it doesn't cast raging blow at all?

TY

----------


## Sheepmoon

> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please share a pve Discipline (priest) profile in the futur ?
> 
> By the way, thank you all for this program and for the profiles


There is Disc PvE at the end of page 284 and my own Disc PvE is in my healing pack on page 285. I guess my post wasn't very clear now that I look back at it so I edited it to highlight the profiles that are included.

----------


## kirjozzz

> Wasn't going to bother with uploading these because there is already alot of people releasing profiles but everyone seems to have a different "style" to them so maybe someone will find these useful. This is my "healing pack" 
> 
> No claim to creating these profiles, all credit for most of the code to the original programmers. These are simple tweaks, adjustments and rewrites of existing profiles to suit my style and I have been getting good results so I think it is ok if I share them.
> 
> First profile is *disc pve* non-atonement spec 31/8/2. Mostly based from shueron holy priest profile.
> I am main spec shadow but I often get asked to heal when we are short on healers. I have been healing heroic DS bosses recently with success using this profile. Set tank to focus for best performance. Remove trinket ability from rotation if you are not using an on use spirit trinket. Left Control Key will place Barrier on mouse position. Right Control Key is Divine Hymn.
> 
> Second profile is *paladin holy pve*. Based on buba holy pally profile.
> I healed heroic firelands with this and heal normal DS with guild alt runs. Two main profiles first is the no-mouseover will not use light of dawn. Second is the LoD profile I simply switch back and forth between these depending if the raid and myself are in a good position for LoD healing. Most fights in DS suit LoD but some situations it will not hit people so choose for yourself. Has function hand of sac and lay on hands etc. Trinket code for the fireland trinket Jaws of Defeat remove this code if you are not using that trinket. Hold down Left Shift Key to spam Holy Radiance. Ideal for quick burst AoE healing and perfect for Blue Crystal on Ultraxion. Set your own beacon target.
> ...


Thanks a grate profile but can u make one for holy priest, caz have some problems healing with him. Mana just flows away so fast with other profiles.

----------


## Ruinit

> Updated some profiles:
> 
> *Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Arcane PvE)
> *Priest* (Holy PvE)
> *Hunter* (MM PvE)
> *Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
> *Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
> *Death Knight* (Frost PvP)
> 
> ...


Is this SMF Fury warrior?

----------


## GRB

> this profile is better than the one's arround . but it does not pull 27k dps over 5mil HP ( im 387ilvl 4pc T13 set bonus + 390 Gurthalak ) on single target dummy even with 2 golembloods used its at about aprox 26k but still very good , and better than the ones available , for peeps who want a trash profile just copy the main one rename it to ret trash and remove GoAK , Zeal and Avenging Wrath from it , and u have a trash rotatation .
> 
> Anyway thanx and keep it up !


No need to copy and remove, that profile is just a "beta/testing profile", i will release a new one that prevent using of good cd's in trash. and some other changes like defensive cd's.

----------


## ShinyKnight

> Is this SMF Fury warrior?


The only difference is your priority for RB usage.

----------


## smurfalmighty

Does anyone have any updated DK specs for 2 handers?

----------


## imdasandman

> Does anyone have any updated DK specs for 2 handers?


Do you mean unholy?
If you mean frost I would use the standard frost rotation and they can be found using the search tool.

Unholy there are okish ones out there but nothing all to great.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ruinit

> The only difference is your priority for RB usage.


Hmmm I'm not seeing it cast RB at all? using this xrnF_WARRIOR_Rotations

----------


## sylaborg

> Ok guys,
> 
> I created a RET pally profile, since the ones around here arent fully complete, or they do require combat to be in use, altho i loved avery's profile, its quite boring to have to be in combat to use some abilitys. I need some testers to this profile. I used EJ rotation to create it. So no healing at all, and no defensive cd's YET, i will implement them later on, on a future release. Im just releasing this one now to see the feedback from you guys, so i can improve it. So please use it, and abuse and report what needs to be changed.
> 
> PVE RET Pally after 5m on dummy: 27k DPS / ilvl:385
> 
> 
> Download:
> 
> ...


I tested this last night and I noticed that while it popped AW it some sort simultaneously used Zeal, is that intended? I only had 2-3 attempts of it before I had to raid on my main.

----------


## GRB

Here it is not the final version, but a much upgraded version of my PVE_RET_Pally profile.

Changes:
-No usage of CD's unless your in a boss fight
-When Zealotry is up, it now uses the proper rotation, CS, TV, Filler. The filler can be only 2 things, or Judgement or Holy Warth
-Defensive CD's now used based on how low ur hp is
- READ INSIDE NOTES FOR: AOE/Hammer/Hand of Freedom

DOWNLOAD:
PVE_PALADIN.rar

----------


## sliceanddicer

No demo lock i see crystal one is broken. So again im looking for a extreme detailed demo lock script for raiding purposes. willing to pay

----------


## bu_ba_911

> No demo lock i see crystal one is broken. So again im looking for a extreme detailed demo lock script for raiding purposes. willing to pay


om me whats broken, what you're looking for an just general idea of what you are expecting out of this.... if i have time ill look over what crystal_tech has already done and try editing it, if it's simple i'll just pm him recommended fixes so he gets the much needed recognition. if it's a lil more in depth and i can accomplish it without to much trouble/time taken up.... i'll try and do something quick and give it to u.....

note none of this is a promise of anything, but i'll see what i can do if i can

----------


## sylaborg

> Here it is not the final version, but a much upgraded version of my PVE_RET_Pally profile.
> 
> Changes:
> -No usage of CD's unless your in a boss fight
> -When Zealotry is up, it now uses the proper rotation, CS, TV, Filler. The filler can be only 2 things, or Judgement or Holy Warth
> -Defensive CD's now used based on how low ur hp is
> - READ INSIDE NOTES FOR: AOE/Hammer/Hand of Freedom
> 
> DOWNLOAD:
> PVE_PALADIN.rar


Great, will test this profile out tonight when I'm back.

----------


## travis2861

@Bossqwerty sent you a PM in relation to your sub rogue profile, letting you know on here just incase you missed the pm.

----------


## averykey

> Here it is not the final version, but a much upgraded version of my PVE_RET_Pally profile.
> 
> Changes:
> -No usage of CD's unless your in a boss fight
> -When Zealotry is up, it now uses the proper rotation, CS, TV, Filler. The filler can be only 2 things, or Judgement or Holy Warth
> -Defensive CD's now used based on how low ur hp is
> - READ INSIDE NOTES FOR: AOE/Hammer/Hand of Freedom
> 
> DOWNLOAD:
> PVE_PALADIN.rar



It would be perfect if you had zealotry and avenging wrath pop same time for 4p stacking,
I was looking at the code and im not sure how to do this.

Zeal
if ( Tlvl == -1 or Tlvl >= 87 ) and Thp > 5 then
if (DP ~= nil or HolyPower == 3) and not aoe then return true end
end

AW
if ( Tlvl == -1 or Tlvl >= 87 ) and Thp > 5 then return true end

Is it the Thp > 5?

Also i haven't been able to do this for the profile I am working on but when you have no holy power and a exorcism proc or hammer of wrath, it does crusader strike first, it would be more optimal if it did the procs before the crusader.

Move Templar to top followed by exorcism then hammer of wrath, I have experimented a lot with my profile/others and I have checked simcraft, It does more dps/damage with it set up that way.

Edit: I have been thinking about it for a while and tried to apply this to my profile but I have no knowledge of lua, Elitistjerks says goak after 10 secs then aw/zealotry for best dps, now I'm not sure if it would be better; In my experience the more burst the more dps at the end but I could be wrong, if you could make a test profile using the GoAk 10 seconds then aw/zeal, I could test it for you; or if you have a ret paladin you could =)

Thanks for making a great profile, with the changes above it could pull world top dps easily.

Edit2:
K, I am an idiot the above code has nothing to do with the aw/zeal stacking, I forgot I had a edit for that <.<,

I noticed with testing for fillers it only does hw and judge when aw/zeal, It should be doing hammer of wrath and exorcism if they are up, why does it do this? I looked through the code and found nothing, well i know nothing but still :O.

----------


## smurfalmighty

> Do you mean unholy?
> If you mean frost I would use the standard frost rotation and they can be found using the search tool.
> 
> Unholy there are okish ones out there but nothing all to great.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


I picked up a gurthalak and I seen that unholy does superior with it over frost, but I figure the wep will be better than any 378 DW weps. I tried the bubba 4.2 profile, but do you know of any 2hander builds? I might have to maybe use a PVP build and just take out necrotic strike maybe?

If possible I would prefer to see a 2hander frost or maybe a modified version of Mastefrost that works with 2handers?

----------


## nudex

Xhelper. I realy love your prot paladin rotations.

I just have 1 little problem. Divine plea doesn't seem to work and i wanne have the profile use avenging wrath whenever it's off CD. 
Would be great if you could help me out ( because then the profile would be perfect tbh)
In LFR nobody ( even 397 tanks ) generates as much threath as me so thx

----------


## ace99ro

> Here it is not the final version, but a much upgraded version of my PVE_RET_Pally profile.
> 
> Changes:
> -No usage of CD's unless your in a boss fight
> -When Zealotry is up, it now uses the proper rotation, CS, TV, Filler. The filler can be only 2 things, or Judgement or Holy Warth
> -Defensive CD's now used based on how low ur hp is
> - READ INSIDE NOTES FOR: AOE/Hammer/Hand of Freedom
> 
> DOWNLOAD:
> PVE_PALADIN.rar


nice , thanx , but as Avery said , is it possible to make it pop Avenging Wrath when Zealotry is active ? thats the specified rotation for max dps ( use Avenging Wrath when Zealotry is active )

----------


## kzmz

> onya resto shaman2 17012012.zip
> 
> i've done a rewrite of my resto shaman profile. performance should be much better.
> 
> includes event based decursing, still need to convert purge to being event based.





> hold down shift to spam lightning bolt on your target during combat or to heal out of combat


plz help me, maybe i doing something wrong, but when I hold down shift no casting lightning bolt

----------


## Testy9

> I picked up a gurthalak and I seen that unholy does superior with it over frost, but I figure the wep will be better than any 378 DW weps. I tried the bubba 4.2 profile, but do you know of any 2hander builds? I might have to maybe use a PVP build and just take out necrotic strike maybe?
> 
> If possible I would prefer to see a 2hander frost or maybe a modified version of Mastefrost that works with 2handers?


Yea, I have a gurthalak on my DK. Would like a good Unholy profile too.

And bu_ba_911, thanks! Your new code worked for me. It's working good so far. I'm still having the same problem but from different spells, like Holy Shock and WoG. These spells are instant, so I can imagine it'd be diffcult to code.

----------


## GRB

> It would be perfect if you had zealotry and avenging wrath pop same time for 4p stacking,
> I was looking at the code and im not sure how to do this.
> 
> Zeal
> if ( Tlvl == -1 or Tlvl >= 87 ) and Thp > 5 then
> if (DP ~= nil or HolyPower == 3) and not aoe then return true end
> end
> 
> AW
> ...


the "Thp > 5", prevents the usage of cd's if target have less then 5% hp. so they can be ready for next boss.

Like is posted before, when zea is up, its does the Zea rotation, CS, TV, filler. improved dps with this.





> nice , thanx , but as Avery said , is it possible to make it pop Avenging Wrath when Zealotry is active ? thats the specified rotation for max dps ( use Avenging Wrath when Zealotry is active )


Done. will release later.

----------


## Testy9

> PvET is supposed to be the normal, guess I forgot to remove the T.


Your profile is a bit better... I need to test more again just to be sure. But what I've confirmed so far is that the profile never uses Bladestorm on adds, I've switched to the Trash rotation but it's still not using Bladestorm. Any clue why?

----------


## smrdlja

In boss situation when should I use Bladestorm and should I use it at all if no adds? Should be used with Recklesness?

----------


## snippetsr

getting a big FPS loss with onya resto sham V2

----------


## gavw

Boss not seeing an improvment in dps with 5.6 still getting best results from 5.4 with 5.2 slam......... im 4pc t13 with 391 wep

----------


## averykey

> the "Thp > 5", prevents the usage of cd's if target have less then 5% hp. so they can be ready for next boss.
> 
> Like is posted before, when zea is up, its does the Zea rotation, CS, TV, filler. improved dps with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done. will release later.


When I was testing the zealotry rotation, it never used exorcism or hammer of wrath as a filler, it would do more dps if it did, this priority for fillers: hand of light, if 2hp crusader first; if not up judgement, 2 templars, exorcism, hammer of wrath, judgement, holy wrath, consecration.

For 2piece it would be, Fillers: hand of light, if 1hp crusader first; judgement if its up,(there is a gcd here(due to blizzard having to register judgement +1hp clientside, so anything past the 2 templars ex:exo,how then 2 templars, exorcism, hammer of wrath, judgement, holy wrath, consecration.

----------


## kingdps

> In boss situation when should I use Bladestorm and should I use it at all if no adds? Should be used with Recklesness?



never use bladestorm singeltarget

Recklesness:
on Fights < 5:30 use Recklesness while Execute with 5stacks Executioneer and 3 Stacks Slaughter
on Fight > 5:30 at start an while executephase
on Fights like Hagara use it while Burnphase with Golemblood Potion and Bloodlust

----------


## kickmydog

Anyone with any experience with the Hunter profiles that are currently out will understand that they lose a significant amount of dps when any sort of movement is made while doing their instant shots. The profiles will all stay in Aspect of the Fox which loses a rather large amount of attack power.

Is there a way to make instant shot abilities like Explosive Shot, Arcane Shot etc.. check if you have Aspect of the Hawk up, and if you do not cast Aspect of the Hawk and then fire the instant ability all within the same "ability" code? They are on different GCD but i've been wracking my brain for months now trying to work it out, and I have not seen any code in other class profiles that I could steal to do the same thing.

This is especially important with the new patch coming up and Aspect of the Hawk will provide even more attack power.

On a second note I have been trying to tweak the Kill Command ability to check for several things, but most of the time it just seems to break when I try to change my code. I want it to test for the following things;

1. Pet is in range to Kill Command, if not in range return false.
2. If Hunter is not in range to fire a shot it checks if pet is in range, and kill commands if it is
3. If hunter has deterrence/ BOP up, check if pet is in range, and if it is kill commands
4. If hunter has no LOS on his target, check if pet is in range and kill commands.
5 If pet has no target return false

Now I wanted to make sure that it check the hunter's target and the pet's target since they may be different. Has anyone got any ideas or suggestions on either of these issues?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Anyone with any experience with the Hunter profiles that are currently out will understand that they lose a significant amount of dps when any sort of movement is made while doing their instant shots. The profiles will all stay in Aspect of the Fox which loses a rather large amount of attack power.
> 
> Is there a way to make instant shot abilities like Explosive Shot, Arcane Shot etc.. check if you have Aspect of the Hawk up, and if you do not cast Aspect of the Hawk and then fire the instant ability all within the same "ability" code? They are on different GCD but i've been wracking my brain for months now trying to work it out, and I have not seen any code in other class profiles that I could steal to do the same thing.
> 
> This is especially important with the new patch coming up and Aspect of the Hawk will provide even more attack power.


have you tried using the before LUA tab on ur abilities? might want to try something with that

----------


## kickmydog

> have you tried using the before LUA tab on ur abilities? might want to try something with that


I'm not sure how those even work, I've stayed away from those tabs, and I've yet to see any profile writers who use it.

On the switching to aspect of the hawk will it test if the "ability in question" is true, and then switch to aspect of the hawk and then use the "ability"?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I'm not sure how those even work, I've stayed away from those tabs, and I've yet to see any profile writers who use it.
> 
> On the switching to aspect of the hawk will it test if the "ability in question" is true, and then switch to aspect of the hawk and then use the "ability"?


lol this seems like a great opportunity to try and see what it can do  :Stick Out Tongue: 

alright in before LUA lets try this



```
local AotH = UnitBuffID("player", 13165)

if not AotH then
  CastSpellByID(13165, "player")
end
```

pretty sure that's how it should go lol

----------


## kickmydog

> lol this seems like a great opportunity to try and see what it can do 
> 
> alright in before LUA lets try this
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local AotH = UnitBuffID("player", 13165)
> 
> ...


I tried 



```
if UnitBuffID("player", 13165) == nil 
then  CastSpellByID(13165, "player")
end
```

Which is basically the same thing, and yes it works. Awesome thanks for the help. Could you look into the Kill Command question?  :Smile: 

Hmm I should change my cobra and steady shot codes to check for movement and then switch to fox. No need to switch to aspect of the fox for other abilities while moving. This should make things smoother, great idea on the before LUA.

----------


## Bossqwerty

> Boss not seeing an improvment in dps with 5.6 still getting best results from 5.4 with 5.2 slam......... im 4pc t13 with 391 wep


Yeah you're right, it's actually a dps loss over my previous profiles. Found a bug that was causing a pretty big issue so I'll have another release out later. So that means stick to 5.4 with 5.2 slam for now. Also @Testy9 - I have it only set up as a single target rotation, so it will not automatically use bladestorm. I generally just pause it and activate it myself, as I do with sweeping strikes.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I tried 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if UnitBuffID("player", 13165) == nil 
> then  CastSpellByID(13165, "player")
> end
> ```
> ...


well glad that worked out  :Smile: 

hmm maybe try using after LUA and pretty much doing.... 



```
local inRange = IsSpellInRange("Kill Command", pettarget)

if inRange == 1 then
  CastSpellByID(34026, pettarget)
end
```

----------


## Techz

> I tried 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if UnitBuffID("player", 13165) == nil 
> then  CastSpellByID(13165, "player")
> end
> ```
> ...


This sounds great could someone send me this profile for my hunter? as it is a massive dps loss on fights 

Many Thanks

----------


## Meatglue

Cokx, or anyone else..On the cleanse cc ability I do not see where it would cleanse a fear. If I am overlooking something let me know but during rbg's I seem to get a lot of complaints that I am not cleansing fears. Also, I seem to have some pauses during rotation where I am not moving or healing. Sometimes I feel like I need to be moving to start the rotation up again. I am in the middle on Cokx's and Bubba's PvP Holy Paladin profiles atm.



```
function CheckMagic(unitid)
  local i = 1
  local buff,_,_,count,bufftype,duration = UnitDebuff(unitid, i)
  while buff do
    if bufftype == "Magic" or bufftype == "Poison" or bufftype == "Disease" then return true end
    i = i + 1;
    buff,_,_,count,bufftype,duration = UnitDebuff(unitid, i)
  end
end


PQR_CustomTarget = "player"
PQR_CustomTargetTarget = "playertarget"
local group = "party"
local members = GetNumPartyMembers()

if GetNumRaidMembers() > 0 then
  group = "raid"
  members = GetNumRaidMembers()
end



for i = 1, members, 1 do
  local member = group..tostring(i)
  local memberstarget = group..tostring(i).."target"
  if UnitInRange(member) 
  and UnitIsDeadOrGhost(member) == nil 
  and PQR_IsOutOfSight(member) == false
then
    if CheckMagic(member) then PQR_CustomTarget = member end
    if CheckMagic(member) then PQR_CustomTargetTarget = memberstarget end
end
end


 if (UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget,49203) ~= nil or UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget,19386) ~= nil  or  UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget,3355) ~= nil  or  UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget,44572) ~= nil  or  UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget,118) ~= nil  or  UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget,82691) ~= nil  or  UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget,31661) ~= nil  or  UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget,853) ~= nil  or  UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget,20066) ~= nil  or  UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget,10326) ~= nil  or  UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget,605) ~= nil  or  UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget,64044) ~= nil  or  UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget,8122) ~= nil  or  UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget,9484) ~= nil  or  UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget,15487) ~= nil  or  UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget,6789) ~= nil  or  UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget,5782) ~= nil  or  UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget,5484) ~= nil  or  UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget,6358) ~= nil  or  UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget,30283) ~= nil  or  UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget,24259) ~= nil  or  UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget,31117) ~= nil  or  UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget,18498) ~= nil  or  UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget,33395)  ~= nil or  UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget,122)  ~= nil )
and CheckMagic(PQR_CustomTarget) and UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget,30108) == nil then return true 
end
```

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Cokx, or anyone else..On the cleanse cc ability I do not see where it would cleanse a fear. If I am overlooking something let me know but during rbg's I seem to get a lot of complaints that I am not cleansing fears. Also, I seem to have some pauses during rotation where I am not moving or healing. Sometimes I feel like I need to be moving to start the rotation up again. I am in the middle on Cokx's and Bubba's PvP Holy Paladin profiles atm.


Fear is under the Magic Debuff type, so it should be dispelled just fine, however there is one thing you must ALWAYS consider.... when there is a warlock who is fearing.... there is probably dots flying around. and if the target has Unstable Affliction this will not dispel them ever.... so if they are complaining about fears not being dispelled and they have UA on them.... u can kindly tell them to wait patiently.... or my personal favorite in normal bg's.... "F*ck off chicken little or u get no more heals"  :Stick Out Tongue: 

however if it's not the case that they have fear on them but not UA.... then that is indeed an issue we must fix..... any more input from ur side?

----------


## GRB

> When I was testing the zealotry rotation, it never used exorcism or hammer of wrath as a filler, it would do more dps if it did, this priority for fillers: hand of light, if 2hp crusader first; if not up judgement, 2 templars, exorcism, hammer of wrath, judgement, holy wrath, consecration.
> 
> For 2piece it would be, Fillers: hand of light, if 1hp crusader first; judgement if its up,(there is a gcd here(due to blizzard having to register judgement +1hp clientside, so anything past the 2 templars ex:exo,how then 2 templars, exorcism, hammer of wrath, judgement, holy wrath, consecration.


Quoted from EJ:


```
Zealotry



Zealotry provides a special circumstance. During Zealotry all CS earn 3 HP. Your rotation will become CS, TV, Filler, or CS, Filler, TV, as we still use 2 fillers between CS.

With current values for HoW and Exo they may be used over a CS or TV during Zealotry (see priorities above). Continue to follow your core priority sequence in and out of cooldowns. Zealotry does not alter your priority sequence, it just gives you more TV to socket in there.

Try to avoid use of Zealotry during AOE-cleave phases. Divine Storm does not produce 3 HP, so you would lose the benefit of this CD or lose the benefit of proper AOE attacks against available targets.
```

So your right, will change the code and post the new profile.

Ok new changes:
-Will use HoW and Exo with zealotry
-Now only will use AW when Zealotry is up, so it will always use both of them at same time.
-LEFT ALT now pauses the rotation
-Right Control will HoF
-Now will use Zea and AW even if target have less then 5% hp
-GoaK not used if target have less then 5%, since its a 5m CD.
-Some other changes were made.

Download:
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?g00tb1olfxggd71

----------


## Meatglue

> Fear is under the Magic Debuff type, so it should be dispelled just fine, however there is one thing you must ALWAYS consider.... when there is a warlock who is fearing.... there is probably dots flying around. and if the target has Unstable Affliction this will not dispel them ever.... so if they are complaining about fears not being dispelled and they have UA on them.... u can kindly tell them to wait patiently.... or my personal favorite in normal bg's.... "F*ck off chicken little or u get no more heals" 
> 
> however if it's not the case that they have fear on them but not UA.... then that is indeed an issue we must fix..... any more input from ur side?


haha, ya it's only the rbg's i care about. So are Cokx's cleanse abilities better than the ones in yours? I don't know which profile to use. lol atm I am using yours with his cc cleanse and his reg cleanse.

----------


## Jamsx1

> Anyone with any experience with the Hunter profiles that are currently out will understand that they lose a significant amount of dps when any sort of movement is made while doing their instant shots. The profiles will all stay in Aspect of the Fox which loses a rather large amount of attack power.
> 
> Is there a way to make instant shot abilities like Explosive Shot, Arcane Shot etc.. check if you have Aspect of the Hawk up, and if you do not cast Aspect of the Hawk and then fire the instant ability all within the same "ability" code? They are on different GCD but i've been wracking my brain for months now trying to work it out, and I have not seen any code in other class profiles that I could steal to do the same thing.
> 
> This is especially important with the new patch coming up and Aspect of the Hawk will provide even more attack power.
> 
> On a second note I have been trying to tweak the Kill Command ability to check for several things, but most of the time it just seems to break when I try to change my code. I want it to test for the following things;
> 
> 1. Pet is in range to Kill Command, if not in range return false.
> ...


I can't wait to try a new MM profile by you as I still use your old Mm profile. It still out performs any of the newer ones by about 2k-3k dps. So again Ty for your and all other's effort in this PRQ project.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> haha, ya it's only the rbg's i care about. So are Cokx's cleanse abilities better than the ones in yours? I don't know which profile to use. lol atm I am using yours with his cc cleanse and his reg cleanse.


for this particular thing maybe.... because i still haven't made a CC only cleanse that takes priority lol.....

my reg cleanse and cokx's reg cleanse are the same, before i quit i started making a cleanse that was like his so without feeling a hiny of sympathy i copied his code letter for letter and implemented it into mine (naming the cleanse after him)

i can throw a CC cleanse together real quick after this raid is over

----------


## GRB

Anyone having FPS issues with my RET_PALLY profile?

----------


## ace99ro

> Quoted from EJ:
> 
> 
> ```
> Zealotry
> 
> 
> 
> Zealotry provides a special circumstance. During Zealotry all CS earn 3 HP. Your rotation will become CS, TV, Filler, or CS, Filler, TV, as we still use 2 fillers between CS.
> ...


looks great on paper but for some reason it does only 24.500 dps on single target dummy using 2 golembloods

----------


## GRB

> looks great on paper but for some reason it does only 24.500 dps on single target dummy using 2 golembloods


doing 26k ish here.

----------


## ace99ro

gonna test it on LFR tonite ... maybe i had bad procs that try

----------


## Testy9

Holy Paladin - I'm using Lofty's hpally profile, the profile heals other people without any problem but it never heals myself. WHy? here's the code:



```
if UnitExists("target")
  and UnitIsDead("target") == nil
  and UnitIsFriend("player", "target")
  and UnitCanCooperate("player","target")
  then PQR_CustomTarget = "target"
          PQR_CustomTargetHP = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")
else

PQR_CustomTarget = "player"
PQR_CustomTargetHP = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")
local group = "party"
local members = GetNumPartyMembers()
lowhpmembers = 0
local lowest = 100

if GetNumRaidMembers() > 0 then
  group = "raid"
  members = GetNumRaidMembers()
end

for i = 1, members, 1 do
  local member = group..tostring(i)
  local memberhp = 100 * UnitHealth(member) / UnitHealthMax(member)
  if UnitInRange(member)
  and UnitIsFriend("player", member)
  and UnitIsDeadOrGhost(member) == nil  then
    if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == "TANK" then memberhp = memberhp - 1 end
    if UnitThreatSituation(member) == 3 then memberhp = memberhp - 3 end
    if UnitBuffID(member, 53563) ~= nil then memberhp = memberhp + 7 end
    if memberhp < 70 then lowhpmembers = lowhpmembers +1 end
    if memberhp < lowest then
      PQR_CustomTarget = member
      lowest = memberhp
      PQR_CustomTargetHP = 100 * UnitHealth(PQR_CustomTarget) / UnitHealthMax(PQR_CustomTarget)
    end
  end
end

end
```

I don't know who coded that orginally, so credits go to him/her.

I'v tried replacing the above code with Sheuron's automatic targetting code but it didn't work for me (it does nothing). Here's his code:



```
if not xeroninit then

  function SpecialAggro(t)
    local mob = { "Training Dummy", "Raider's Training Dummy", "Twisted Spirit", "Amani´shi Hatcher", "Hakkar's Chains", 
                          "Exposed Head of Magmaw", "Battleground Demolisher", "Ozumat", "Right Foot", "Left Foot", 
                          "Icy Tomb", "Risen Ghoul", "Mana Void", "Burning Tendons", "Wing Tentacle", "Arm Tentacle", 
                          "Twilight Assault Drake", "Goriona", "Ice Tomb" }
    for _,v in ipairs(mob) do if UnitName(t) == v then return true end end
  end

  function ImmuneTarget(t) 
    local buff = { 642, 45438, 31224, 23920, 33786, 19263, 97417, 97977, 102915, 100686, 105784, 74938 }
    for _,v in ipairs(buff) do if UnitBuffID(t,v) then return true end end
  end

  function HoldCooldown(cd)
    if GetMinimapZoneText() == "Deathwing" and UnitName("target") ~= "Burning Tendons" and cd >= 1
    then return true end
    if UnitName("target") == "Warlord Zon'ozz" and not UnitDebuffID("target",104031) and cd >= 3 
    then return true end
    if UnitName("boss1") == "Alysrazor" and not UnitDebuffID("boss1",99432) and cd >= 3 
    then return true end
  end

  print("Sheuron initialized, ver: \124cFFFFE6402012.01.05")
  xeroninit = true

end

if IsLeftAltKeyDown() 
or IsMounted()
or SpellIsTargeting()
or UnitBuffID("player",80169)
or UnitBuffID("player",87959)
or UnitChannelInfo("player") 
then return true end
```

Also, is it possible to not to heal a person that has the Deep Corruption debuff? This is Heroic Yor'sahj from DS. I can't heal ppl that have the debuff or they die =/

----------


## imdasandman

> looks great on paper but for some reason it does only 24.500 dps on single target dummy using 2 golembloods


What is your ilvl/weapon?

Reason I ask this is a few days ago an ilvl 387 yet pally was on here saying he was only hitting 25-27k fps on the dummies.

Here is what I am gonna say. Me as a frost dk with an ilvl of 398 and 2xHM moarcock's I do sustained about 31-32k dps on the raiding dummy but with all buffs and debuffs on ultrax I do 41k in a 10man setting. 47k in lfr.

So dummies are OK for seeing improvements within the rotation but it should not be what should be reported for numbers.

Go out, que for lfr, if you parse that shit like I do to see a better breakdown of what proc'd and when. I send profile makers links of my armory and my logs so they can see a different data set yo analyze.

Anyways gl to y'all but I want to see numbers from lfr not dummies imo

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk

----------


## imdasandman

> Holy Paladin - I'm using Lofty's hpally profile, the profile heals other people without any problem but it never heals myself. WHy? here's the code:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if UnitExists("target")
>   and UnitIsDead("target") == nil
>   and UnitIsFriend("player", "target")
>   and UnitCanCooperate("player","target")
> ...


Pull decursing out of your rotation for that specific fight.

Correction I was thinking of hm zonozz IMO. But what you van do is see what spells holy pallies can use on the purple oozes that does not add stacks and setup it as an alternative rotation you would switch to in that combo.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Holy Paladin - I'm using Lofty's hpally profile, the profile heals other people without any problem but it never heals myself. WHy? here's the code:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if UnitExists("target")
>   and UnitIsDead("target") == nil
>   and UnitIsFriend("player", "target")
>   and UnitCanCooperate("player","target")
> ...


i would saw for the Deep Corruption part.... heal it yourself? i mean it's not that hard lol i can throw something into the targeting system if it's a necessity.... however for the holy paladin profile healing issue.... have u even tried my profile? mine used to have an issue like that, but with the updates it seems to have worked itself out

----------


## Testy9

> Pull decursing out of your rotation for that specific fight.
> 
> Correction I was thinking of hm zonozz IMO. But what you van do is see what spells holy pallies can use on the purple oozes that does not add stacks and setup it as an alternative rotation you would switch to in that combo.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


Lay on Hands, Word of Glory and Beacon of Light. Wait, so the debuff lands on EVERY player, not random? Hmm.

[QUOTE]


> i would saw for the Deep Corruption part.... heal it yourself? i mean it's not that hard lol i can throw something into the targeting system if it's a necessity.... however for the holy paladin profile healing issue.... have u even tried my profile? mine used to have an issue like that, but with the updates it seems to have worked itself out


Oh, wow. I didn't know your profile existed... I'll try it tomorrow  :Smile:  

Well, if I have to heal by myself, I'd have to get some addon that tells me the debuff =(

----------


## bu_ba_911

[QUOTE=Testy9;2177292]Lay on Hands, Word of Glory and Beacon of Light. Wait, so the debuff lands on EVERY player, not random? Hmm.




> Oh, wow. I didn't know your profile existed... I'll try it tomorrow  
> 
> Well, if I have to heal by myself, I'd have to get some addon that tells me the debuff =(


lol yea my holy profile was the first functional one  :Stick Out Tongue:  after the update 2 members picked it up (and went separate ways with it_ while i was taking a break due to 4th quarter work  :Stick Out Tongue: 

i'll see what i can do about the debuff to >.>

----------


## ishtro

> Yeah you're right, it's actually a dps loss over my previous profiles. Found a bug that was causing a pretty big issue so I'll have another release out later. So that means stick to 5.4 with 5.2 slam for now. Also @Testy9 - I have it only set up as a single target rotation, so it will not automatically use bladestorm. I generally just pause it and activate it myself, as I do with sweeping strikes.


boss, i can send you my aoe rotation if you would like. all you have to do is press shift and it will do sweeping strike, bladestorm, whirlwind, cleave and then normal rotation if rage allows it. i can put thunder clap in there if people are specced to it. send me a PM and i will send it your way.

----------


## Meatglue

Anyone ever release the warlock pvp profile I think crystal had one in the works?

----------


## kickmydog

Here is an updated version of my hunter profile. This includes all specs and is for PVE/PVP. I've not included any fancy aoe changing with one button since I have not got around to it.

What has updated since my last one.

- New aspect of the hawk/fox mechanic (this was updated with assistance from Bu_Bu_911.

You will switch to Aspect of the Hawk when you fire an instant. This WILL improve your dps.
It will only switch to Aspect of the Fox when you are moving and using a focus generating shot.



```
http://www.filesonic.com/file/ObbJfY2/kickmydog_HUNTER_Abilities.xml
http://www.filesonic.com/file/NDD7nOL/kickmydog_HUNTER_Rotations.xml
```

----------


## saga3180

Is there any good resto druid profiles?

----------


## Pwnzor187

> Ok new changes:
> *-Will use HoW and Exo with zealotry*
> -Now only will use AW when Zealotry is up, so it will always use both of them at same time.
> -LEFT ALT now pauses the rotation
> -Right Control will HoF
> -Now will use Zea and AW even if target have less then 5% hp
> -GoaK not used if target have less then 5%, since its a 5m CD.
> -Some other changes were made.
> 
> ...


I was just testing the new update and it still seems to be ignoring HoW/Exo while Zealotry is up  :Frown: 

Edit: Actually, it seems to be using Exo just not HoW.

----------


## Shamrockstar

Kickmydog the second file you have attatched, rotations, has been deleted. Can you upload it again?

----------


## kickmydog

> Kickmydog the second file you have attatched, rotations, has been deleted. Can you upload it again?


The link works fine for me, try it again.



```
http://www.filesonic.com/file/D44tmVg/Hunter_Profile_Janauary_18_2012.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/ObbJfY2/kickmydog_HUNTER_Abilities.xml
http://www.filesonic.com/file/NDD7nOL/kickmydog_HUNTER_Rotations.xml
```

Just in case I included an rar of them both.

----------


## biorpg

> Also those who are testing and showing 5.3 to be a dps increase, what weapon are you using? In order to get accurate numbers you CANNOT use Gurthalak. The proc on the sword is too RNG to provide any consistency.


Aside from irony of saying something is consistently random, even before they added the 2 second cooldown to the proc I was able to get the same dps to within a couple hundred between *many* tests. You simply need longer samples.

---------- Post added at 05:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:55 PM ----------




> In boss situation when should I use Bladestorm and should I use it at all if no adds? Should be used with Recklesness?


I use bladestorm when there are 3 or more targets in range, unless one of those targets is of very high priority, in which case I will continue to single target dps it.
You should _not_ use sweeping strikes with bladestorm, use it after bladestorm is finished, or before and wait 10 seconds before using bladestorm.
Example: For the dark oozes on Yor'sahj, I pop sweeping strike as soon as there is at least one add in range for it, and I continue dpsing the boss while making sure to adjust position if neccesary for SS to be hitting another target. Once sweeping strikes has expired, all of the adds should be completely spawned and piled up in range to use bladestorm.

----------


## ace99ro

> Quoted from EJ:
> 
> 
> ```
> Zealotry
> 
> 
> 
> Zealotry provides a special circumstance. During Zealotry all CS earn 3 HP. Your rotation will become CS, TV, Filler, or CS, Filler, TV, as we still use 2 fillers between CS.
> ...


just tested this on first part LFR : ( using str flask + golemblood 2 pots per fight )

Morchok - 33982 dps
Warlord - 54270 dps
Yor'sahj - 34725 dps
Hagara - 30318 dps

All in all its great , the burst goes almost to 60k dps , only one problem on the ooze boss , it pops all CDs on the trash oozes , besides that its great , gonna do the second part tommorow and post again my results .

Atm im ilvl 387 - 4pc T13 ( 3 x 384 , 1 x 397 ) + 390ilvl Gurthalak

----------


## vorn10

@kickmydog
There is Kill Command thing about which u asked:


```
if IsSpellInRange(tostring(GetSpellInfo(2649))) == 1 
and (IsSpellInRange(tostring(GetSpellInfo(77767))) == 0
or UnitBuffID("player",19263) 
or UnitBuffID("player",41450)
or PQR_IsOutOfSight("target") == true) 
then return true
end
```

2649 - Growl
77767 - Cobra shot
19263 - Det
41450 - BoP


EDIT for Kickmydog
In KC ability use this or any other pet melee range ability:


```
IsSpellInRange(tostring(GetSpellInfo(2649))) == 1
```

instead of


```
IsSpellInRange("Kill Command","pettarget") == 1
```

Cuz KC isnt pet skill so u cant check range by it.
When i got pet on passive, rotation is only spamming KC.

Look at that:
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2176030 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)
I mixed ur and Sheuron profile/abilities. Not including ur new thing with aspects.

----------


## kickmydog

> @kickmydog
> There is Kill Command thing about which u asked:
> 
> 
> ```
> if IsSpellInRange(tostring(GetSpellInfo(2649))) == 1 
> and (IsSpellInRange(tostring(GetSpellInfo(77767))) == 0
> or UnitBuffID("player",19263) 
> or UnitBuffID("player",41450)
> ...


I'll give it a test and update you on how it goes.

This works excellently thank you Von10. I will update my profile shortly to include this.



```
http://www.filesonic.com/file/wXXuvZs/Hunter_Profile_Jan_18_2012.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/H33iSKR/kickmydog_HUNTER_Abilities.xml
http://www.filesonic.com/file/xHHIdYT/kickmydog_HUNTER_Rotations.xml
```

This includes the changes made in previous posts today, and includes Von10's suggested Kill Command changes.

- The MM and SV profiles will now use kill command if you are out of range of the target but your pet is in range, you have deterrence or BOP on you.
- BM Kill Command changed to include the new code change. Since Kill Command will more than likely be on cooldown as BM I haven't included using Kill Command when not in range it should do that automatically.

----------


## averykey

> Quoted from EJ:
> 
> 
> ```
> Zealotry
> 
> 
> 
> Zealotry provides a special circumstance. During Zealotry all CS earn 3 HP. Your rotation will become CS, TV, Filler, or CS, Filler, TV, as we still use 2 fillers between CS.
> ...


I tested it and on the dummy after it popped aw/zeal it still did judge before exo, how.




> Quoted from EJ:
> 
> 
> ```
> Zealotry
> 
> 
> 
> Zealotry provides a special circumstance. During Zealotry all CS earn 3 HP. Your rotation will become CS, TV, Filler, or CS, Filler, TV, as we still use 2 fillers between CS.
> ...


I tested it and on the dummy after it popped aw/zeal it still did judge before exo, how.

Fixed HoW code

if ( AW ~= nil or Thp <= 20 ) and Zea ~= nil then return true end

It was the Zea == nil

Hammer of wrath is now priority over judge.

----------


## bu_ba_911

hmm i may need the help of some1 who actually knows LUA a heck of a lot better than me for a solution to something.... since I don't want to get hopes up I wont say what I'm currently working on... but any Experienced LUA programmer would be helpful!

Hint I'm planning on using a Function that needs to call upon multiple Arrays.... If you think you can help please PM me  :Smile:

----------


## daizepam

Is somebody updating the Spriest script? Or can somebody help me to add Mind Spike ability? Basically I need to spam Mind Spike during Dark Archangel. Thanks. I apologise if it has been posted before.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Is somebody updating the Spriest script? Or can somebody help me to add Mind Spike ability? Basically I need to spam Mind Spike during Dark Archangel. Thanks. I apologise if it has been posted before.


well if u look at my incomplete spriest code on my google code page you will find that code you are looking for in there.... but mentally is currently the one i would call the spriest profile writer... maybe ask him?

----------


## daizepam

Thanks buba that is exactly what I was looking for. Much appreciated!

----------


## LtButterman

Is there an update on fire/arc mage profiles? Current ones are way under-performing.

----------


## vorn10

Is it possible while ability is trying to be cast do another action? For example let say my pet is on passive stance, rotation trying to cast Kill Command but cannot cuz pet isnt in range so i would like to send pet to attack while casting Kill command.

if .... then
cast1, cast2
end

or even

if ..... then
cast1 if cast1 == fail do another
end
???

----------


## Bossqwerty

Hey guys sorry about my last release, I didn't do thorough enough testing to notice a pretty big bug. This version will perform MUCH better. Results will be better than 5.2 slam, I promise. I did very extensive testing this time, numerous 30 min trials + raiding hard modes and lfr. There are still a few things I need to perfect but this should be good. 78k dps on madness this week with a 389 ilvl warr, 65k on zonozz, 45k on ultraxion.

BossSD5.7.rar

----------


## kickmydog

> Is it possible while ability is trying to be cast do another action? For example let say my pet is on passive stance, rotation trying to cast Kill Command but cannot cuz pet isnt in range so i would like to send pet to attack while casting Kill command.
> 
> if .... then
> cast1, cast2
> end
> 
> or even
> 
> if ..... then
> ...


Maybe something that checks if the pet doesn't have a target and if the pet doesn't have a target PetAttack(); You would encounter problems with pet travel time that would delay your kill command even further and your subsequent dps.

----------


## vorn10

> Maybe something that checks if the pet doesn't have a target and if the pet doesn't have a target PetAttack();


Hmm iam trying to write something that will automat pet revive/call. But what i try to do nothing works fine. Lets say our pet is dismissed so it will try to spam revive which will fail and dont know how to check that was failed cast and cast call pet if revive wasnt casted.
Same as if pet is dead, it will try to call him and will spam it for ages and here too dont know how to check if call was failed so then cast revive.
This happening cuz when pet is dead for longer time, it frame gone, so we dont know if it is dead or dismissed.
Only thing working is instantly cast revive after pet died or
if pet not exist cast call pet while moving or if pet not exist cast revive while not moving. But here too is same error, if pet is dead and i will be in move it will spam Call Pet. If pet is dismissed and we dont move it will spam revive pet. :S
Hope u know what i mean.
Was trying something like that (try it while ur pet is dismissed, it will just try to cast revive :S):


```
local re = UnitCastingInfo("player")

if not UnitExists("pet") or UnitIsDead("pet") then
	if CastSpellByID(982) and re ~= "Revive Pet" then
		CastSpellByID(883)
	end
end
```

I never learn programming so maybe this is easy problem. No idea.
hmm it trying to execute "CastSpellByID(982)" looks like it doing only this and doesnt checking anything more.

----------


## xLegendx

> Hey guys sorry about my last release, I didn't do thorough enough testing to notice a pretty big bug. This version will perform MUCH better. Results will be better than 5.2 slam, I promise. I did very extensive testing this time, numerous 30 min trials + raiding hard modes and lfr. There are still a few things I need to perfect but this should be good. 78k dps on madness this week with a 389 ilvl warr, 65k on zonozz, 45k on ultraxion.
> 
> BossSD5.7.rar


I'm a little confused with the names but I assume its PveT
However, I see major imporvements in DPS compared to your preveious update. Actually seems better than the 5.2 or 5.4 (I forgot which one had the slam fix)
Really impressed! Appreciate your work.


Basically, I said wow when I saw the DPS sky rocket so fast xD

----------


## gavw

> Hey guys sorry about my last release, I didn't do thorough enough testing to notice a pretty big bug. This version will perform MUCH better. Results will be better than 5.2 slam, I promise. I did very extensive testing this time, numerous 30 min trials + raiding hard modes and lfr. There are still a few things I need to perfect but this should be good. 78k dps on madness this week with a 389 ilvl warr, 65k on zonozz, 45k on ultraxion.
> 
> BossSD5.7.rar



Thanks mate will give it a try when i come home from work  :Smile:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hmm iam trying to write something that will automat pet revive/call. But what i try to do nothing works fine. Lets say our pet is dismissed so it will try to spam revive which will fail and dont know how to check that was failed cast and cast call pet if revive wasnt casted.
> Same as if pet is dead, it will try to call him and will spam it for ages and here too dont know how to check if call was failed so then cast revive.
> This happening cuz when pet is dead for longer time, it frame gone, so we dont know if it is dead or dismissed.
> Only thing working is instantly cast revive after pet died or
> if pet not exist cast call pet while moving or if pet not exist cast revive while not moving. But here too is same error, if pet is dead and i will be in move it will spam Call Pet. If pet is dismissed and we dont move it will spam revive pet. :S
> Hope u know what i mean.
> Was trying something like that (try it while ur pet is dismissed, it will just try to cast revive :S):
> 
> 
> ...


i'm a little bit confused by the logic statement more than the issues with the code itself....

why are you trying to cast something during the logic portion of a logic statement?

if then's are ment to check something, not do something.... so 

if a == 1 then b = 2 end 

we can't do 

if a== 1 and b = 1 then b really does = 1 end

so why are you trying to cast a spell while checking what the spell is?

alright now that the lesson is over.... when using CastSpellByID you should also be using a target at the end of it...

like

CastSpellByID(982, "player")

now im pretty sure there's some other bugs in that code but i can't test it atm lol, thats just the biggest one that stood out....

and a passing question.... can you in fact check if your pet is dead when it's not summoned/portrait showing?

----------


## Darkstylo

I sent a PM to Xelper already, however i would like to hear your opinions as well.
PQR is being used by many members already, however so many pages within 1 thread is getting quite messy.

I suggested Xelper to make a new forum / website for example: pqrotation.com..
With this as the initial setup:


PQR
- News
- Updates
- Bug Reports

PQR Profiles
- Death Knight
- Druid
- Hunter
- Mage
- Paladin
- Priest
- Rogue
- Shaman
- Warlock
- Warrior

This will make it easier for profile developers and leechers.

----------


## imdasandman

> Hey guys sorry about my last release, I didn't do thorough enough testing to notice a pretty big bug. This version will perform MUCH better. Results will be better than 5.2 slam, I promise. I did very extensive testing this time, numerous 30 min trials + raiding hard modes and lfr. There are still a few things I need to perfect but this should be good. 78k dps on madness this week with a 389 ilvl warr, 65k on zonozz, 45k on ultraxion.
> 
> BossSD5.7.rar


Damn man Warriors are to damn op... 78k deeps on madness in LFR? dude my dk is 397 and I do 80k I am getting jealous... maybe i should reroll  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sylaborg

> Quoted from EJ:
> 
> 
> ```
> Zealotry
> 
> 
> 
> Zealotry provides a special circumstance. During Zealotry all CS earn 3 HP. Your rotation will become CS, TV, Filler, or CS, Filler, TV, as we still use 2 fillers between CS.
> ...


Okay I just did 2 ten minute tests on raiding dummies with the HoW fix. 

Test 1 with 1 golem pot + alchemist flask : 28369K
Test 2 with 2 golem pots + alchemist flask : 28926K

I'm running the test in my i393 toon.

----------


## Revenge22

Hello guys.Help me with Morchok hc mode. I want as my frost dk changes in pitching in Blood Presence, and then back again into unholy. Thank you. (translate with google )

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hello guys.Help me with Morchok hc mode. I want as my frost dk changes in pitching in Blood Presence, and then back again into unholy. Thank you. (translate with google )


i can make a code where you will switch to Blood Presence while you hold a button like Right Control. And when you release Right Control you will go back to Unholy Presence... Would that be good enough for you?

----------


## Revenge22

Yes, thank you bu_ba.

----------


## Kinky

Hey guys!
Been laying sick, so I haven't really been thinking about posting up my "updated" Shadow Priest profile with the leveling profile yet.

Should find some time to do it today after classes have settled all though I do have to stress that I'm working on making sure that the dots respectively, refreshes whenever you gain an intellect proc, and refresh whenever the intellect proc is about to go out, to get the maximum time possible with enhanced dot damage.


One other thing I was thinking about; I haven't been able to find the Spell ID's for Heroic Ultraxion's Fading Light and Hour of Twilight, using the code originally from Xelper at the moment, so I'm just wondering if you guys have gotten anything yet? (I'm currently clicking Heroic Will manually when we kill Ultraxion Heroic.)

Spesifically, I'm interested in the 10 & 25 Heroic spell ID's. I realize that I haven't been looking the 40-new pages with posts just yet, but I'll get to that, and if Xelper's code-block also works for Heroic mode, then excuse me!

~ Mentally

*Edit:*
Would something like this probably work? Fading Light Spell ID's were all over wowhead, so I'm not sure which to use;



```
-- Avoid Fading Light
local FadingLight = select(7,UnitDebuffID("player",110069)) -- LFR
	or select(7,UnitDebuffID("player",109075)) -- Normal 10
	or select(7,UnitDebuffID("player",105925)) -- Normal 10
	or select(7,UnitDebuffID("player",110069)) -- Heroic 10
	or select(7,UnitDebuffID("player",110079)) -- Heroic 10
	or select(7,UnitDebuffID("player",110070)) -- Normal 25
	or select(7,UnitDebuffID("player",110080)) -- Normal 25
	or select(7,UnitDebuffID("player",110078)) -- Heroic 25
	or select(7,UnitDebuffID("player",110068)) -- Heroic 25
if FadingLight and FadingLight - GetTime() < 0.5 then RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1") end

-- Let's halt everything if Left Shift is held down.
if not IsLeftShiftKeyDown() then
	-- Avoid Hour of Twilight
	local HoT,_,_,_,_,timer = UnitCastingInfo("boss1")
	if HoT == (GetSpellInfo(109415) -- LFR
		or GetSpellInfo(106371) -- Normal 10
		or GetspellInfo(109416) -- Heroic 10
		or GetSpellInfo(109415) -- Normal 25
		or GetSpellInfo(109417) -- Heroic 25)
		and timer/1000 - GetTime() < 0.5
	then RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1") end
end
```

Basically an all-in-one ability from all sizes and difficulties from Raid Finder to 25man Heroic, with automatic use on Heroic Will on Hour of Twilight being controlled by Left Shift.

----------


## porksoda

> The link works fine for me, try it again.
> 
> Just in case I included an rar of them both.


I'm also seeing the links as deleted, including the RAR'd one. Any chance you could put the xml within code tags or upload to MediaFire?

----------


## Gabbz

@Mentally

From Xhelpers ToH code




```
if altDown == nil then
    local spellHourOfTwilight = GetSpellInfo(109417)
    local channelSpell, _, _, _, _, endTime = UnitCastingInfo("boss1")
    if channelSpell ~= nil and channelSpell == spellHourOfTwilight then
        local finishTime = endTime/1000 - GetTime()
        if finishTime < 1 and sDivineShield == nil  then
            return true
        end
    end
end
```

He just compares the name from the debuff and the channel spell. So no need to have different IDs.


Also i am using his for Fading



```
local sFadingLight, _, _, _, _, _, fadingEndTime = UnitDebuffID("player", 110068)
if sFadingLight then
    local finishTime = fadingEndTime - GetTime()
    if finishTime < 1 then
        return true
    end
end
```

and it works in LFR but the id is from HM?

----------


## Dakyio

Hi i am using Gorthok Frost DK profile but it doesnt use hb proc everytime so that cause a bit dps loss been wondering is it possible to make it to switch into hb whenever it proc or make button (example ctrl+b) that auto switch into hb and when you relese go back into normal priority?

----------


## vorn10

@bu_ba_911
I dont know LUA and any programming language even at begginer stage:P
So i was watching what is going if some things running. When ur pet is dismissed and u try to revive it WoW throws error like "your pet isnt dead" and dont let me channel revive after 0.00-0.1 sec. So i thought i could write something like " if petdead or notexists then cast revive if revive notchannel then cast callpet " something like that. Iam rather man who trying to make something by practicing. I spent some time last night, looking into another profiles to get it working :P
And u are prob right that there is way to check if pet dead or not even if there isnt its frame:P But i dont.
Found at wowwiki:



> UnitIsDead("unit")
> Does not work for ("pet") unless the pet bar is still active. Not sure why the petbar stays active when the pet dies -- it used to gray out, now it will disappear after some time or some event happens, but not immediately when the pet dies.


@Mentally 
Iam using that one from Sheuron's profiles and it working on LFR, 10normal and 10hc.

----------


## sheuron

> Is there an update on fire/arc mage profiles? Current ones are way under-performing.


Maybe if you tell what if wrong with current rotation we can fix it

----------


## ace99ro

> onya resto shaman2 17012012.zip
> 
> i've done a rewrite of my resto shaman profile. performance should be much better.
> 
> includes event based decursing, still need to convert purge to being event based.


its way better than the previous one , but at random times , fps drops and the rotation stops for a few seconds and then everything is back to normal

----------


## averykey

> Here it is not the final version, but a much upgraded version of my PVE_RET_Pally profile.
> 
> Changes:
> -No usage of CD's unless your in a boss fight
> -When Zealotry is up, it now uses the proper rotation, CS, TV, Filler. The filler can be only 2 things, or Judgement or Holy Warth
> -Defensive CD's now used based on how low ur hp is
> - READ INSIDE NOTES FOR: AOE/Hammer/Hand of Freedom
> 
> DOWNLOAD:
> PVE_PALADIN.rar


Can you change the shift for aoe/single switching to work with combat to execute rotation, I saw it in dragonfires profile.

I had a problem when shift clicking someones name, it constantly kept switching and spamming chat. So I changed it to execute only in combat, but now I have the problem of not knowing if I'm in aoe or single target.

edit:

Here is some code I found, not sure if it is totally complete and ready for porting.

seal of right if aoe
i

```
f PQ_AOESwitchState and not PQ_Buffs[PQ_SealOfRight].hasBuff then
  return true
end
```

seal of truth if not aoe


```
if PQ_AOESwitchState then
  return false
end
		
if not PQ_Buffs[PQ_SealOfTruth].hasBuff then
   return true
end
```

Divine storm w/ aoe switch


```
if PQ_AOESwitchState then
  return true
end
```

Crusader w/aoe switch


```
if PQ_AOESwitchState then
  return false
end

if IsSpellInRange("Crusader Strike", "target")  ~= 1 then
	return false
end

if PQ_HolyPower < 3  then
	return true
end
```

edit: you could just put the pause on the shift button and move aoe switching to left ctrl, would be much easier than all this code.

edit2: rest of code i think




> function events:MODIFIER_STATE_CHANGED(...)
> --Change state on key release since people could hold key down so tap to change state
> local key, state = ...
> 
> if key == 'LCTRL' and state == 0 then
> 
> if PQ_AOESwitchState then 
> PQ_AOESwitchState = nil 
> print('Rotation mode: \124cFFDBFA2ASingle target')
> ...





> function PQ_Init()
> 
> PQ_AOESwitchState = nil 
> print(&amp;apos;Rotation mode: \124cFFDBFA2ASingle target&amp;apos
> PQ_HolyPower = UnitPower(&amp;apos;player&amp;apos;, 9)
> 
> PQ_CheckForAllBuffs()
> 
> end

----------


## onya

> Onya,
> Thanks. I think this is my first time posting here, but I've been using your old profile for awhile. Thank you for everything.
> 
> Suggestions:
> Remove the hex function. How often do we hex in raids? Having other focus options instead would be really cool.
> 
> Assign the lightning spam to the focus, at the bottom of the priority list. I find myself using the profile in raids, then turning it off to target something, and work on getting mana back. Having it do it automatically on focus target would be killer!
> 
> Oh oh, or a function to refresh Earth on the tank via focus, and even maybe prioritize heals on focus.
> ...


onya shaman resto2 20012012.zip

fixed major chain heal bug, removed hex from default rotation

hold down ctrl for healing rain on cursor

in combat hold down shift to spam lightning bolt instead of healing to get back mana via telluric currents. lightning bolt priority is focus - target - tanks target

out of combat hold down shift to continue healing

earthshield will go on focus, if no focus set it will go on a tank who has aggro.

i agree that a toggleable "tank mode" where you only heal target and focus or say units with thier role set to tank could be useful, i may implement it later.

----------


## ishtro

> Hey guys!
> Been laying sick, so I haven't really been thinking about posting up my "updated" Shadow Priest profile with the leveling profile yet.
> 
> Should find some time to do it today after classes have settled all though I do have to stress that I'm working on making sure that the dots respectively, refreshes whenever you gain an intellect proc, and refresh whenever the intellect proc is about to go out, to get the maximum time possible with enhanced dot damage.
> 
> 
> One other thing I was thinking about; I haven't been able to find the Spell ID's for Heroic Ultraxion's Fading Light and Hour of Twilight, using the code originally from Xelper at the moment, so I'm just wondering if you guys have gotten anything yet? (I'm currently clicking Heroic Will manually when we kill Ultraxion Heroic.)
> 
> Spesifically, I'm interested in the 10 & 25 Heroic spell ID's. I realize that I haven't been looking the 40-new pages with posts just yet, but I'll get to that, and if Xelper's code-block also works for Heroic mode, then excuse me!
> ...


you could try this. just edit the time you want..



```
-- Avoid sudden death on Ultraxion
local fadingtime = select(7,UnitDebuff("player","Fading Light"))
if fadingtime and fadingtime - GetTime() < 1.3 then RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1") end 

-- Avoid Hour of Twilight on Ultraxion, Delete next 3 lines if you are working as tank
local channelSpell, _, _, _, _, endTime = UnitCastingInfo("boss1")
if channelSpell == GetSpellInfo("Hour of Twilight") and endTime/1000 - GetTime() < 1.3 
then RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1") end
```

----------


## vorn10

Revive Pet / Call Pet ability:


```
local a = 0

if UnitIsDeadOrGhost("pet") then
	a = 5
end
if not PQR_IsMoving(1) and a == 5 then
	CastSpellByID(982,"player")
end
if a == 0 and not UnitExists("pet") then
	CastSpellByID(883,"player")
end
```

Omg finally did it, ufff. If someone can confirm it working all time :P
CastSpellByID(883,"player") it is for SLOT1 PET

----------


## sgdevoid

I have something in the works that many of you may find useful. I'll keep you all posted.  :Wink:

----------


## kickmydog

> Hmm iam trying to write something that will automat pet revive/call. But what i try to do nothing works fine. Lets say our pet is dismissed so it will try to spam revive which will fail and dont know how to check that was failed cast and cast call pet if revive wasnt casted.
> Same as if pet is dead, it will try to call him and will spam it for ages and here too dont know how to check if call was failed so then cast revive.
> This happening cuz when pet is dead for longer time, it frame gone, so we dont know if it is dead or dismissed.
> Only thing working is instantly cast revive after pet died or
> if pet not exist cast call pet while moving or if pet not exist cast revive while not moving. But here too is same error, if pet is dead and i will be in move it will spam Call Pet. If pet is dismissed and we dont move it will spam revive pet. :S
> Hope u know what i mean.
> Was trying something like that (try it while ur pet is dismissed, it will just try to cast revive :S):
> 
> 
> ...


It seems to me that you could just have the old all in one pet macro in the macro part of the ability in question. Then all you would need to do is set a condition when it should attempt to execute the all in one macro.



```
This will revive your pet if it's dead, call your pet if you don't have him out, or mend your pet.

/cast [mod]Revive Pet; [@pet,dead]Revive Pet; [nopet]Call Pet 1; Mend Pet

If your dead pet is out of range (i.e. cannot be found by the target command), you can hold down any modifier to force Revive Pet.
```

----------


## marcoman666

Hello guys Help me with Morchok hc mode, i play as rogue and i need in code implemented that it use faint when he cast stomp. I have prob with spamming faint and i miss sometimes and die due other ability spamming from pqr.
Also does anyone have some good SUB PVE profile?

----------


## Testy9

> Hey guys sorry about my last release, I didn't do thorough enough testing to notice a pretty big bug. This version will perform MUCH better. Results will be better than 5.2 slam, I promise. I did very extensive testing this time, numerous 30 min trials + raiding hard modes and lfr. There are still a few things I need to perfect but this should be good. 78k dps on madness this week with a 389 ilvl warr, 65k on zonozz, 45k on ultraxion.
> 
> BossSD5.7.rar


Ok, I was testing that profile on target dummy with only self buffs (no flask or food). 19k DPS over 5 mins, with the PveT rotation. Don't know if that's good... Here's my armory:

WoW Armory Alternative - Nameless Armory Profiles.

Edit - armory didn't show reforges. here's mine: 27 exp, 12.46 mastery, 3.79% haste, 9.36% hit

Edit 2 - I've also tested on dummy with one of your oldest profiles (v3), I get the smilar result... 19k dps over 5 mins. I'll be trying the 5.3 profile in a bit.

Edit 3 - Tested with your 5.3 profile (the first version). Again same 19k DPS... lol.

Wonder why smilar DPS from all of these profiles. Is it my gear?

----------


## saga3180

Mostlikely your gear cause im ilvl 380 and im pulling 24k on a dummy

----------


## Techz

> The link works fine for me, try it again.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> http://www.filesonic.com/file/D44tmVg/Hunter_Profile_Janauary_18_2012.rar
> http://www.filesonic.com/file/ObbJfY2/kickmydog_HUNTER_Abilities.xml
> http://www.filesonic.com/file/NDD7nOL/kickmydog_HUNTER_Rotations.xml
> ```
> ...



These still dont work for me any of the downloads can you upload them somewhere else please really want to test them out :-)

----------


## Bossqwerty

> Ok, I was testing that profile on target dummy with only self buffs (no flask or food). 19k DPS over 5 mins, with the PveT rotation. Don't know if that's good... Here's my armory:
> 
> WoW Armory Alternative - Nameless Armory Profiles.
> 
> Edit - armory didn't show reforges. here's mine: 27 exp, 12.46 mastery, 3.79% haste, 9.36% hit
> 
> Edit 2 - I've also tested on dummy with one of your oldest profiles (v3), I get the smilar result... 19k dps over 5 mins. I'll be trying the 5.3 profile in a bit.
> 
> Edit 3 - Tested with your 5.3 profile (the first version). Again same 19k DPS... lol.
> ...


Your gear is definitely a factor, also 5 minutes is not nearly long enough. I learned this the hard way, that's why I've released a few profiles that were worse than the previous ones. I do 30min trials now. You'll also perform much better in raids as I imagine you're a bit rage starved on a dummy. I'd also recommend googling "askmrrobot" and that'll set up optimal reforges for you, very valuable tool. Just make sure you click the "optimized" tab after you load your char.

----------


## imdasandman

> This looks like it'll take awhile.. 
> 
> unconfirmed


What? Dude have faint bound to control or something. There are tons of examples for this.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk

----------


## ace99ro

i suggest wowreforge , askmrrobot tends to be a little loose with the stat caps

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Yes, thank you bu_ba.


Name: F - Blood Presence (Mod)
SpellID: 48265
Delay: 5000
Target: Player
LUA Code:


```
local Presence = GetShapeshiftForm()

if IsRightControlKeyDown() and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil and Presence ~= 1 then
	CastSpellByID(48263, "player")
elseif not IsRightControlKeyDown() and Presence == 1 then
	return true
end
```

----------


## GRB

@ avery, i will change to use AOE with Left CTRL, but please, stop mixing your code with mine. You made me very confusing with ur last post, lol.

Heres the new version:

-Left Control now AOE
-Left Shift now HoJ
-Minor changes based on ppl requests.
-Other changes i dont remember, lol.
-Implemented the new Target System, will release the full version of this later on.

DOWNLOAD:
PVE_RET_PALLY.rar

----------


## kickmydog

> These still dont work for me any of the downloads can you upload them somewhere else please really want to test them out :-)


Those won't work because they are the old ones, check for the updated ones. I purposely remove older ones.



```
http://www.filesonic.com/file/wXXuvZs/Hunter_Profile_Jan_18_2012.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/H33iSKR/kickmydog_HUNTER_Abilities.xml
http://www.filesonic.com/file/xHHIdYT/kickmydog_HUNTER_Rotations.xml
```

----------


## Crunch140

> onya shaman resto2 20012012.zip
> 
> fixed major chain heal bug, removed hex from default rotation
> 
> hold down ctrl for healing rain on cursor
> 
> in combat hold down shift to spam lightning bolt instead of healing to get back mana via telluric currents. lightning bolt priority is focus - target - tanks target
> 
> out of combat hold down shift to continue healing
> ...



You sir....yes you, you rock! Thank you sooo much. I can't wait to try this tonight at raid.

----------


## averykey

> @ avery, i will change to use AOE with Left CTRL, but please, stop mixing your code with mine. You made me very confusing with ur last post, lol.
> 
> Heres the new version:
> 
> -Left Control now AOE
> -Left Shift now HoJ
> -Minor changes based on ppl requests.
> -Other changes i dont remember, lol.
> -Implemented the new Target System, will release the full version of this later on.
> ...



Its working great, the only thing that I think should be changed is the how-exo-tv.

Tv is our finisher it should be first, it does much more damage than exo-how and our total dps is based on how many tvs we can throw out there

Since they nerfed the crit on our how it should be last

exo is stronger than how it should be in the middle

So it should be tv-exo-how instead of how-exo-tv, i have tested this a lot on dummys and it pulls better dps.

you would also be wasting holy power having it the other way, as it pushes through the rotation it could have 3hp and do judgement or crusader before tv, seen it happen many times in the 15min testing sessions i do.

----------


## Crunch140

Onya,
Great work. Been playing with it in some dungeons before raid tonight. Here's some more feedback for you.


Healing-wise, it's not quite as aggressive as your 1.0 profile, but gets the job done for sure. The auto-lightning bolt is great. No more Alt-X to turn off rotation, target, hit Lightning bolt until heals are needed again. I also see you changed your targeting significantly. Your Chain Heal code is genius, very efficient. The auto-ES on focus is really great too.

-Cancel LB doesn't work, which I'm guessing you know since you removed it from the rotation. I tried adding it back in higher in the priority list then lightning bolt. Without this working, it might be better back on Shift key. LB is a long cast, and waiting for it sometimes can be bad. With the targeting change, maybe you could consider rolling this back to the way you had it before (shift key on target). 

-Lightning Bolt tries to cast on invalid targets. 

-It doesn't always Riptide on CD. Because it's a HoT, best if this was a little more aggressive imho. During heavy healing in DS, i try to keep this up on 2-3 targets. the other disadvantage here, is the time to cast healing wave and GHW without it.

-I don't see Healing Surge in the rotation any longer. The way you had it setup in your 1.0 profiles was actually pretty nice. Obviously it's only optimal to use at extremely low health. The short cast time, and HUGE crits when players are at low health, actually makes it worth using imho. I haven't checked EJ lately for their opinion on it. During our initial runs at Ultraxion, HS made a real difference.



Also just FYI on usage (not asking for changes, just fyi):
-I pull MTT and SWG out of the rotation. MTT at 75% in a raid might be right before downtime, or movement. SWG with 4 set T13, I prefer to use for AoE heals, or heavy lightning bolts when needed. I'll keep these manual.



Oh, and btw, I ranked (world of logs) on Ultraxion healing with your 1.0 profile. 

Laters

----------


## Kinky

@ishtro:

I'd preferably use something like that, yes, but it won't make the profile cross-localization compatible!
There's only one Hour of Twilight ID for Normal/Heroic/LFR 10/25, but my issue was rather Fading Light, as there seem to be 2 different ones on every set.

Originally, I wanted to avoid having 5 different Heroic Will blocks in the profile and rather use a single smart code block to determine it all for me.

It'd probably help my case a lot more though if Sheuron or Xelper could explain their Heroic Will block?

(I did notice that it pulls the 25man heroic ID on Fading Light, while the LFR version of Heroic Will?)

----------


## ishtro

> i suggest wowreforge , askmrrobot tends to be a little loose with the stat caps


you can install the addon "reforgerade" as well. after you optimized your gear from wowreforge.com hit summary and copy-n-paste the results into reforgerade..

----------


## onya

thanks heaps for the feedback crunch.

onya shaman resto2 20012012b.zip

added healing surge back in. cancel lb should be fixed. "aggressiveness" can be controlled by changing the variables at the top of --- init


rthealth = 95 -- riptide
hwhealth = 90 -- healing wave
ghwhealth = 70 -- greater healing wave
hshealth = 30 -- healing surge
nshealth= 20 -- nature's swiftness + GHW
targethealth = 85 -- chain heal first target
hophealth = 90 -- chain heal secondary targets
hops = 3 -- chain heals jumps, doesn't count the first target so if set to 3 will heal 4 people

you could set rthealth to 100 to use it more often. any thoughts about on use trinkets and when to trigger them?

i threw together a set of maxed out haste gear as an experiment and it's pretty crazy watching it weave LB casts in between heals especially with say bloodlust and swg going.

----------


## ishtro

> Hey guys!
> Been laying sick, so I haven't really been thinking about posting up my "updated" Shadow Priest profile with the leveling profile yet.
> 
> Should find some time to do it today after classes have settled all though I do have to stress that I'm working on making sure that the dots respectively, refreshes whenever you gain an intellect proc, and refresh whenever the intellect proc is about to go out, to get the maximum time possible with enhanced dot damage.
> 
> 
> One other thing I was thinking about; I haven't been able to find the Spell ID's for Heroic Ultraxion's Fading Light and Hour of Twilight, using the code originally from Xelper at the moment, so I'm just wondering if you guys have gotten anything yet? (I'm currently clicking Heroic Will manually when we kill Ultraxion Heroic.)
> 
> Spesifically, I'm interested in the 10 & 25 Heroic spell ID's. I realize that I haven't been looking the 40-new pages with posts just yet, but I'll get to that, and if Xelper's code-block also works for Heroic mode, then excuse me!
> ...


dont know if this would work or not..



```
-- Avoid Fading Light
local fl = { 109075, 105925, 110069, 110079, 110070, 110080, 110078, 110068 }
local FadingLight = select(7,UnitDebuffID("player",v))

for i,v in ipairs(fl) do
    if FadingLight 
	and FadingLight - GetTime() < 0.5 
	then RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1") end
end


local ht = { 109415, 106371, 109416, 109417 }
local HoTcd,_,_,_,_,timer = UnitCastingInfo("boss1") 
local HoT = GetSpellInfo(ht)

-- Let's halt everything if Left Shift is held down.
if not IsLeftShiftKeyDown() then
	-- Avoid Hour of Twilight
    for i,v in ipairs(ht) do
	    if HoTcd == GetSpellInfo(ht) 
		and timer/1000 - GetTime() < 0.5 
		then RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1") end
	end
end
```

----------


## DKVance73

> Those won't work because they are the old ones, check for the updated ones. I purposely remove older ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> http://www.filesonic.com/file/wXXuvZs/Hunter_Profile_Jan_18_2012.rar
> http://www.filesonic.com/file/H33iSKR/kickmydog_HUNTER_Abilities.xml
> http://www.filesonic.com/file/xHHIdYT/kickmydog_HUNTER_Rotations.xml
> ```


Hi Kick, your BM ST rotation isn't hitting Kill Command, any ideas?

----------


## bu_ba_911

mkay.... now i haven't even tested this.... but this is my idea of how i think it should go.... lol

currently this is my project i've been working on.... and it's open for anything to come in and finish it if they can  :Smile: 

i've been working on a Diminishing Returns check (only calculated based off your casts, not based off others as well) for individual targets.... so it will save who has been feared 3 times without a DR reset at any one time....

well the comments should give anyone who wants to try it themselves a good understanding of where i wanted to go with this.... my final goal was going to be to read the duration of a debuff and then determine based off that how far into the DR process they were..... but i figured just getting a code like this working first would be the first step  :Smile: 

I hope some1 wants to help make this a reality.... i will continue working on this myself but i might be changing projects soon  :Stick Out Tongue: 



```
if not DRinit then
	local ArenaTarget = { }  -- This will be the name of the current target of our spell.
	local DRtime = { } -- This will be the GetTime() stored when we go to cast.
	local CCnumber = { } -- This will be our real DR checker. Saved the number of times a Spell was cast before reset.
	DRinit = true
end

if not functions then
	function DiminishingReturns(v, t)
		for i, p in ipairs(ArenaTarget) do
			local n = table.getn( ArenaTarget )  -- Should get current number of names stored
			if p == t then  -- Checks if the current name in our Array is the same as our Target Name
				if CCnumber[i] < 3 then -- Checking if we are DR capped or not
					DRtime[i] = v -- If we aren't save the GetTime() in the DR
					CCnumber[i] = CCnumber[i] + 1 -- Increasing count before reset
					return 1, CCnumber[i]
				elseif CCnumber[i] >= 3 then
					if ( GetTime() - DRtime[i] ) >= 20 -- Checking if DR reset yet
						CCnumber[i] = 1
						return 1, CCnumber[i]
					elseif (GetTime() - DRtime[i] < 18 then
						return 0, CCnumber[i]
					end
				end
			elseif i == n then -- If the number of names in the Array are equal to the last number in our loop without reaching the same name in our Array, we will Create an extra Array space and add in our details.
				ArenaTarget[i +1] = "t"
				DRtime[i + 1] = v
				CCnumber[i + 1] = 1
				return 1 , CCnumber[i + 1]
		
	end

	functions = true
end

if UnitAffectingCombat("player") == false and DRinit == true then -- This will reset our arrays every time we leave combat
	DRinit = false
end
```

Good Luck  :Big Grin: !

----------


## Deva

Onya, I tried one of your recent updates with the new code and was really impressed, can't wait to try it again with the bug fixes.

I'm curious though, since unfortunately I would consider myself more of a scripter than a programmer (I can write some basic stuff and fix what isn't working, but nothing too complex)... could you possibly explain some of your chain heal code, or perhaps help me to understand how it could be modified for a spell such as Swiftmend? The major difference would be that Swiftmend of course has a much shorter range, and I'm not sure if it would effect how it needed to be handled, but since it requires a radius instead of a chain? Would there be any way to count clusters of people around 8 yards a player, and, the player with the most people around them gets it?

I like your method of setting the heal thresholds in one place. I'd like to see this in other profiles, as often the first thing I do is lower the thresholds of the emergency and big, slow heals.

Anyway, strange rambling over, and again, nice profile!

----------


## drachonusa

Any new rotation(update) for MM or SV hunter ?:confused:

----------


## DKVance73

> Any new rotation(update) for MM or SV hunter ?:confused:


Kickmydog released those in the past 2 pages. Just have to look.

----------


## saga3180

I wonder if anyone ever started working on a ret pvp profile?

----------


## ace99ro

bu_ba_911 any chance you have some time to do an updated DK Unholy rotation ? Unholy pulls ahead over frost atm , and has better raiding utility in DS HC , thx

----------


## bu_ba_911

> bu_ba_911 any chance you have some time to do an updated DK Unholy rotation ? Unholy pulls ahead over frost atm , and has better raiding utility in DS HC , thx


if you could give me a precise list of things that it should be doing differently over pm, it would take a lot less time on my end  :Smile: 

unfamiliar with Unholy at 85 (i made the unholy one using a friends account just to test it haha)

----------


## averykey

Hey grb, can you put a check on crusader strike or templar to check to see if 2hp crusader if not up judge if not up resume regular filler, also put a filler after the t13 2 pc judge for holy power, since it takes a gcd before it registers; hope they fix it soon.

edit:

a check on zealotry to see if it is about to end, do how instead of crusader; because you wont get the holy power.

edit2:
a check on inqustion, if aw and zeal is popped and it falls off its a dps loss to put it back up, unless its right at the start.

----------


## merrikh

@Bossqwerty 

Hey Boss im loving your profile im using it to dps LFR and 5mans in pure tanking gear minus my 2hander and im pulling 20-30k. really fun in 5mans to watch ppl whine and say to kick me till im top dps and dmg then they go wtf.

----------


## sgdevoid

Hey everyone I wanted to let you all know I'm working on a forum for PQRotation, if anyone is interested in helping me get this place started PM me and let me know. 

Already have a site being hosted! Preferably I could use help from those who are to take credit, I've already PM'd Xelper.

Sorry if this is considered spam!

----------


## Testy9

> Hey grb, can you put a check on crusader strike or templar to check to see if 2hp crusader if not up judge if not up resume regular filler, also put a filler after the t13 2 pc judge for holy power, since it takes a gcd before it registers; hope they fix it soon.
> 
> edit:
> 
> a check on zealotry to see if it is about to end, do how instead of crusader; because you wont get the holy power.
> 
> edit2:
> a check on inqustion, if aw and zeal is popped and it falls off its a dps loss to put it back up, unless its right at the start.


yes, need an excellent ret DPS profile that can do max dps.... i'll be happy to donate. PM me for details

----------


## Crunch140

Hey Onya,
Thanks! Got a chance to play with it a little, now waiting for raid...

I see that Cancel LB works. yay!


Something is troubling me with Riptide still..... I left the threshold at 95, and I had one target in group who stayed below 60% health for an extended duration. Even though Riptide is higher in the priority list, it never cast it once, just chain casted GHW with no riptide buff. Tried 99%, but haven't gotten back there yet. I think it will do the same at 99 and 100 in this situation until it is over GHW threshold. 

As for on-use Int & Spirit trinkets, not sure what to tell you. So much personal preference here, and my personal preference is to avoid on-use trinkets like the plague  :Smile: . If you had a measure for time casting large heals over a period of time, you might could predict when it might be wise to make use of these trinkets (multiple people at low health, you at 50% mana, been casting big heals for 20 seconds?), for things like +spellpower buffs, and mana saving effects like from Jaws of Defeat. I removed the trinkets from the rotation, since I don't have any on-use at this time.

Weaving LB is incredible when you have Hero/Lust, SWG, AND trinkets that proc haste buffs.  :Smile:  On fights like Spine (which I don't use PQR for, since it doesn't understand the healing debuff), when we get to the tendons, I'll blow SWG and get in as many LBs as I can. I'm usually full mana by next section. Same thing on Yor'shaj, when the slimes are out.

Keep up the great work! 

-Crunch

----------


## GRB

> yes, need an excellent ret DPS profile that can do max dps.... i'll be happy to donate. PM me for details


Over what you actually want to donate?

---------- Post added at 03:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:18 AM ----------




> Hey grb, can you put a check on crusader strike or templar to check to see if 2hp crusader if not up judge if not up resume regular filler, also put a filler after the t13 2 pc judge for holy power, since it takes a gcd before it registers; hope they fix it soon.
> 
> edit:
> 
> a check on zealotry to see if it is about to end, do how instead of crusader; because you wont get the holy power.
> 
> edit2:
> a check on inqustion, if aw and zeal is popped and it falls off its a dps loss to put it back up, unless its right at the start.


1- Crusader have already a check if not 3hp then use crusader. judge also have the same check.
2- cant put that, couse if zea is active, aw is also active, so it will use how on every cd.
3- Inq never, ever, goes out, all the time your in combat, inq is active.

----------


## onya

> Onya, I tried one of your recent updates with the new code and was really impressed, can't wait to try it again with the bug fixes.
> 
> I'm curious though, since unfortunately I would consider myself more of a scripter than a programmer (I can write some basic stuff and fix what isn't working, but nothing too complex)... could you possibly explain some of your chain heal code, or perhaps help me to understand how it could be modified for a spell such as Swiftmend? The major difference would be that Swiftmend of course has a much shorter range, and I'm not sure if it would effect how it needed to be handled, but since it requires a radius instead of a chain? Would there be any way to count clusters of people around 8 yards a player, and, the player with the most people around them gets it?
> 
> I like your method of setting the heal thresholds in one place. I'd like to see this in other profiles, as often the first thing I do is lower the thresholds of the emergency and big, slow heals.
> 
> Anyway, strange rambling over, and again, nice profile!


the basic logic of the chain heal code is this

make an array of possible targets (in range of chain heal, health below a certain threshold)sort it from lowest to highest hpstep through this list from lowest to highest giving each person the chance to be the first link in a heal chain.try and find someone to hop to (must be in range of the previous link on the chain, not already in the chain, and below a certain hp)once we get enough people in a chain (4 although you can change this), cast chain heal on the first link of the chain.


swiftmend would be much easierto do as you describe just step through the list of possible targets and check how many people within 8 yards then cast it on whoever has the most. personally i'd be doing something more like casting it on the lowest person with 3 people near them since it also has a direct heal component.

----------


## kickmydog

> Hi Kick, your BM ST rotation isn't hitting Kill Command, any ideas?


Good catch I have the MM/SV kill command in the BM rotation. Which is where the problem is, that Kill Command will only Kill Command as a last resort when you cannot use any other abilities.

You can swap in the BM:Kill Command around in the rotation list, or download my updated rotation xml.



```
http://www.filesonic.com/file/POXOC9Z/Hunter_Profile_Jan_19_2012.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/hqsq9n7/kickmydog_HUNTER_Abilities.xml
http://www.filesonic.com/file/kr2r3FP/kickmydog_HUNTER_Rotations.xml
```

----------


## onya

crunch - there's some logic in the healing wave code to deal with the debuff on spine. it won't drop through to LB if someone has the debuff instead it will cast healing wave on them. can't see the problem with riptide although if you're testing it in a 5 man and only the tank is taking damage it won't recast RT on someone who already has the HOT on them. In my testing in LFR RT is being kept on cooldown fine.

----------


## v3ntrix

> thanks heaps for the feedback crunch.
> 
> onya shaman resto2 20012012b.zip
> 
> added healing surge back in. cancel lb should be fixed. "aggressiveness" can be controlled by changing the variables at the top of


Could you have a hotkey to allow semi-manual casting of healing rain?
EDIT: sorry i see now you have CTRL already for this.

----------


## Jamsx1

> Good catch I have the MM/SV kill command in the BM rotation. Which is where the problem is, that Kill Command will only Kill Command as a last resort when you cannot use any other abilities.
> 
> You can swap in the BM:Kill Command around in the rotation list, or download my updated rotation xml.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> http://www.filesonic.com/file/POXOC9Z/Hunter_Profile_Jan_19_2012.rar
> http://www.filesonic.com/file/hqsq9n7/kickmydog_HUNTER_Abilities.xml
> ...


The MMST Rotation does not pop rapid fire/ readyness and doesn't pop trinkets but it does do Eng gloves and Blood Fury. I haven't tested any other of your new profiles. This was on a raiders training dummy.

----------


## Blehbot

@kickmydog

Kick I tried out the new profile for some reason BA just doesnt get cast for a while do to not having enough focus (This is with 4pc). I didnt get a chance to look into very far yet and had to go back to my old profile because I was losing some dps. I will have to play around with it when I get home I am at work now. But I know in the profile I use it wont cast arcane if under 65% focus. I think I was just burning through focus then with ES I was taking a while to get enough for BA. Any chance to put a check on focus in the AS ability to make sure it doesnt fire if BA is with in 2 or 3 seconds of cooldown?

----------


## LtButterman

Is there any updates on the Arms PVP profile? or if there's even one thats working?

----------


## Testy9

> i would saw for the Deep Corruption part.... heal it yourself? i mean it's not that hard lol i can throw something into the targeting system if it's a necessity.... however for the holy paladin profile healing issue.... have u even tried my profile? mine used to have an issue like that, but with the updates it seems to have worked itself out


Ok, I've just tried your profile (the Holy No Mouseover one.) Had the same issue =/ It didn't target and heal myself, only the other people. And the profile is a bit worse. I noticed that 1 player had 38% health but the profile never used Divine Light on him, only Holy Light.

I assumed that the "At Smart Low HP no mouseover" code was what you were talking about "targetting and healing myself". This code isn't in the available abilities list for 'Holy No Mouseover', but it's inside the 'Holy Test' So I've tested that one. More issues... again it doesn't heal myself ... but it doesn't heal on other people instantly as it's very slow. I only either target boss or without target so the profile can target by itself. I was using the At smart low HP no mouseover version... it's working fine if I click people to heal though. =/

Also in LRF, the profile (the AT smart low hp one) uses Holy Light alot even if people have less than 40% hp. I guess because the profile determined that other healers were gonna heal them, so the profile used only holy light? This isn't good as it can lower ur HPS by a lot

----------


## Meatglue

Kick my Dog's pvp mm profile would be perfect if an ability to scatter/freeze trap someone was added. 

My bad just saw the abilities for launcer and ice trap. Hold Control? Easy enough, just have to time that scatter shot in.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Ok, I've tried your profile. Had the same issue =/ It didn't target and heal myself, only the other people. I'm only using the No Mouseover profile. The "At Smart Low HP No Mouseover" code didn't work either as it does nothing at all.


mkay now that is really really really strange.... which version did you use?

here's my absolutely latest version i literally just uploaded just for you....



```
http://www.mediafire.com/?6knemremutaymmf
```

let me know how that works out.....

*edit*
if for any reason it does not work, can you go into your wow options menu, go to help, and enable lua errors and let me know if any pop up for you?

----------


## Testy9

> mkay now that is really really really strange.... which version did you use?
> 
> here's my absolutely latest version i literally just uploaded just for you....
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> http://www.mediafire.com/?6knemremutaymmf
> ```
> ...


I was using the old profile from your code.google place. I didn't get any LUA error. Weird.

..... Whoa, now, the new profile is a lot better! Now, it actually heals myself. It instantly heals other people as well, but...but...but only one little problem - overhealing. Checked recount and I had 51% overhealing. Normally, it should be in between 30% and 40%. It seems the 'AutoStopCasting' didn't stop this overhealing issue. But it's kind of good as well... because the profile actually predicted when to heal (heal before tank is about to get hit). 

I'll lower the % of Holy Light to 90 and test again. 

There's another issue but unsure yet, I'll report back with new info. 

Again, great work! Love you! ^_^ <3

Edit 2 - Okay, I've tested at least 4 times in LFD (with one change - changed % of Holy Light) with the profile you have just uploaded. I've also tested without my change. So far, there are two issues:

1) Still an overhealing issue. The profile heals tank even though he's already at 100% health. It does the same thing to other people. Why? I think the main reason is that mobs are attacking one person (e.g. tank), so the profile kept healing him despite his health being 100%. Which can be good for heroic DS (tanks always get hurt constantly - so the profile will heal him without any overhealing issue). However, other than that... it's a waste of mana.

2) Related to number 1 above, there's a prioritization issue in healing. The profile doesn't always heal a person that has the lowest % health - it just kept healing the tank or someone else that just got attacked by mobs. IMO, lowest % people should be the top priority to heal first and then go back to healing the tank.

That's all  :Smile:

----------


## Crunch140

> crunch - there's some logic in the healing wave code to deal with the debuff on spine. it won't drop through to LB if someone has the debuff instead it will cast healing wave on them. can't see the problem with riptide although if you're testing it in a 5 man and only the tank is taking damage it won't recast RT on someone who already has the HOT on them. In my testing in LFR RT is being kept on cooldown fine.


Onya,
Nice! Thanks much!

Didn't get a chance to test it out in raid tonight. Hopefully tomorrow.!

----------


## DKVance73

> @kickmydog
> 
> Kick I tried out the new profile for some reason BA just doesnt get cast for a while do to not having enough focus (This is with 4pc). I didnt get a chance to look into very far yet and had to go back to my old profile because I was losing some dps. I will have to play around with it when I get home I am at work now. But I know in the profile I use it wont cast arcane if under 65% focus. I think I was just burning through focus then with ES I was taking a while to get enough for BA. Any chance to put a check on focus in the AS ability to make sure it doesnt fire if BA is with in 2 or 3 seconds of cooldown?


You should share your profile with the rest of us no?

----------


## Sharge

Anyone would be able to work on a enchancement shaman profile?

----------


## Darkstylo

> Anyone would be able to work on a enchancement shaman profile?


Read the OP or use the search function..
Shaman Rotations - PQRotation Wiki

----------


## kickmydog

> The MMST Rotation does not pop rapid fire/ readyness and doesn't pop trinkets but it does do Eng gloves and Blood Fury. I haven't tested any other of your new profiles. This was on a raiders training dummy.


Those will only cast Rapid Fire on bosses, and Readiness will cast when Rapid Fire is on Cooldown.The Bloodfury/Lifeblood/Synapse Springs are all linked to Steady Shot & Cobra Shot. I want them used all the time, and not with a particular cooldown. If you don't like that feel free to copy the lines of text in the "Actions" part for Steady Shot and move them to Rapid Fire.

---------- Post added at 10:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:58 AM ----------




> @kickmydog
> 
> Kick I tried out the new profile for some reason BA just doesnt get cast for a while do to not having enough focus (This is with 4pc). I didnt get a chance to look into very far yet and had to go back to my old profile because I was losing some dps. I will have to play around with it when I get home I am at work now. But I know in the profile I use it wont cast arcane if under 65% focus. I think I was just burning through focus then with ES I was taking a while to get enough for BA. Any chance to put a check on focus in the AS ability to make sure it doesnt fire if BA is with in 2 or 3 seconds of cooldown?


Thanks for the heads up Blehbot, this is actually deliberate at the moment because Explosive Trap will proc LNL more often than Black Arrow. So really it will only Black Arrow if you have forgotten to put explosive trap down for a while. I will have that fixed however when the new patch comes out, at that point Black Arrow will be more worthwhile to use. Hold Down LEFT CTRL for explosive trap to fire where the mouse pointer is currently.

----------


## [Blinded]

> Anyone would be able to work on a enchancement shaman profile?


Shaman Rotations - PQRotation Wiki

There is a profile for enhancement.

Edit:: Didn't saw that someone posted it already  :Frown:  sry

----------


## averykey

> Over what you actually want to donate?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:18 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 1- Crusader have already a check if not 3hp then use crusader. judge also have the same check.
> 2- cant put that, couse if zea is active, aw is also active, so it will use how on every cd.
> 3- Inq never, ever, goes out, all the time your in combat, inq is active.




That does not happen when i test sometimes inq falls off for 1-2 or more secs after a templar, also a range check on judge-exo-how, so when your away from the boss it still cast them, it doesn't do that right now.

edit:

It does crusader strike if you have 0 hp and a dp proc, it should do the dp proc instead.

----------


## PowerUP Boosts

Could someone upload or tell me where to get updated Arcane mage & frost dk profiles please? Ty!
The ones i found are from last year and it sounds quite outdated :P

----------


## iliekcoffee

the masterfrost profile for frost dks works awesome for me. Found here:
Free File Hosting, Online Storage &amp File Upload with FileServe

no idea about the arcane mage profile, but fire is topping charts right now, while arcane is lacking severely

----------


## porksoda

Does anyone have a working Balance Druid profile? I tried the Piep and pandapl profiles but the either stop working in under 60 seconds or generate so many errors that the Decursive addon starts warning me about degraded performance. I've tried to edit them, but I have no idea where the errors are.

----------


## lostwalker

Just wanted to see if there was any status on the updates for the Demo Lock profile. I saw that Crytal was working on it, but haven't heard anything moe on the subject for a few weeks.

it would be great if we could do a DoT mouseover and focus, like the Spriest profile.

----------


## Luckycharm

@ Onya




> thanks heaps for the feedback crunch.
> 
> onya shaman resto2 20012012b.zip
> 
> added healing surge back in. cancel lb should be fixed. "aggressiveness" can be controlled by changing the variables at the top of --- init



Sometimes i see it spams "purging blabla..." in chat , never saw that with your older 1, or is it only me?
It also spams when interrupt is active.

----------


## ace99ro

> @ Onya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes i see it spams "purging blabla..." in chat , never saw that with your older 1, or is it only me?
> It also spams when interrupt is active.


yeah i just noticed that in a 5 man dungeon earlier

----------


## GRB

> That does not happen when i test sometimes inq falls off for 1-2 or more secs after a templar, also a range check on judge-exo-how, so when your away from the boss it still cast them, it doesn't do that right now.
> 
> edit:
> 
> It does crusader strike if you have 0 hp and a dp proc, it should do the dp proc instead.


Done all that changes and a few more.

DOWNLOAD:

REP_PVE_PALLY.rar

----------


## ace99ro

what are the other changes ? :> can u make a short list ?

----------


## Techz

Hi all 

I need some help with the coding on this as i know we have a shaman elemental profile but i think it might be lacking on the dps and i dont think it would be that hard to make one as all it needs to do is this and im useless with coding so i thought i would post it here and see if anyone can put it together 

Many Thanks

Below is a list that shows all of the abilities & debuffs you'll be using, and they are listed from highest priority to lowest.

Searing Totem or Fire Elemental Totem -- keep active 

Flame Shock -- keep on target 

Lava Burst -- everytime it's up 

Earth Shock -- with 7+ charges 

Lightning Bolt

Unleash Elements -- if on the move 

Basically, you will want to make sure you always have a fire totem down and Flame Shock's DoT up. Lava Burst is your main spell, you'll use that whenever it's up and then have Earth Shock/Lightning Bolt as filler options when it's on cooldown. When you have nothing else to do, spam Lightning Bolt. If there are a few mobs/adds around your main target, use Chain Lightning.

----------


## kickmydog

> @ everyone: anyone who has extensive PVE,PVP interruption lists and wants an easier way of swapping out interruption lists, this is my is my cata heroic list, simply change out the first 2 variables for your classes interrupt spellid and name:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> -- interupts: Mind Freeze:47528, Skull Bash: cat:80965 Bear:80964, Rebuke:96231, Kick:1766, Pummel:6552, Counterspell:2139,
> local int = 47528
> local intn = "Mind Freeze"
> local Ss,Sd = GetSpellCooldown(int)
> ...


This code was provided by diesall a while back for interrupting. I've tried getting it to work for Scatter Shot and Intimidation for hunters. However it seems to be rather flakey sometimes it goes off and sometimes it doesn't. Does anyone have something better or a refinement to make this work more consistently.

----------


## vorn10

@Kickmydog
Kill Command not working if pet is on another target then me.

----------


## kickmydog

> @Kickmydog
> Kill Command not working if pet is on another target then me.


Which Kill Command the BM or the SV/MM one?

Tested it out, seems like it is the BM one



```
if IsSpellInRange(tostring(GetSpellInfo(2649))) == 1 then return true end
```

I'll have to think about why it's not working on independently different targets.

----------


## vorn10

> Which Kill Command the BM or the SV/MM one?
> 
> Tested it out, seems like it is the BM one
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if IsSpellInRange(tostring(GetSpellInfo(2649))) == 1 then return true end
> ```
> ...


I think all spells on action bars even pet bar, belong to player so in that case if in PQR we have set target: target it return false cuz if pet attack target1 and we attack target2 we dont have in range of growl target1.

Solved:


```
	if IsSpellInRange("Growl", "pettarget") then
		return true
	end
```

Dont know what mean earlier spellinrange from Sheuron profile.

Thinking about autoswitching pets, depends on raid buffs.

----------


## kickmydog

> I think all spells on action bars even pet bar, belong to player so in that case if in PQR we have set target: target it return false cuz if pet attack target1 and we attack target2 we dont have in range of growl target1.


One way might been to try and check the id's of pet and hunter target and if they are different to return true. After all you wouldn't put your pet on a target that it couldn't otherwise get to. Mostly I wanted the range check to test for things like Turrets in Isle Of Conquest and the like which are out of pet range. Then it returns false and lets you do the BM shooting rotation instead.

Is there a test for mob ID or names?

Well the Sheuron code for Kill Command works on different targets, so I will use it instead.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I think all spells on action bars even pet bar, belong to player so in that case if in PQR we have set target: target it return false cuz if pet attack target1 and we attack target2 we dont have in range of growl target1.
> 
> Solved:
> 
> 
> ```
> 	if IsSpellInRange("Growl", "pettarget") then
> 		return true
> 	end
> ...


well when we were trying to help kickmydog a few days ago coding the Kill Command spell we both came up with different codes..... mine used pettarget to check distance while yours used target.... maybe thats the difference we need to make?

have it check pettarget instead of target?

----------


## kickmydog

> well when we were trying to help kickmydog a few days ago coding the Kill Command spell we both came up with different codes..... mine used pettarget to check distance while yours used target.... maybe thats the difference we need to make?
> 
> have it check pettarget instead of target?


Yeah definitely Bu, it looks like the code was checking the hunter range when not specified.



```
if IsSpellInRange(tostring(GetSpellInfo(2649)), "pettarget") == 1 then return true end
```

I like to keep code the same generally so people can follow it. It also works. I've changed part of the All: Kill Command entry on mine to fit this too.

----------


## vorn10

> Yeah definitely Bu, it looks like the code was checking the hunter range when not specified.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if IsSpellInRange(tostring(GetSpellInfo(2649)), "pettarget") == 1 then return true end
> ```
> 
> I like to keep code the same generally so people can follow it.


There is difference betwen me and u guys who know at least basic programming. Was trying to solve it like you but i put "pettarget" in wrong place, after spellID. Anyway we happy it is solved. And remember to change it too in ur sv and mm profiles. ;]

Yeah Buba as said iam hm selfstudy guy ;p Thats why failed and taking it to me so much time, but i like it. Should start doing something in that direction but first WoW should disapear lol:P

----------


## DKVance73

> Yeah definitely Bu, it looks like the code was checking the hunter range when not specified.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if IsSpellInRange(tostring(GetSpellInfo(2649)), "pettarget") == 1 then return true end
> ```
> 
> I like to keep code the same generally so people can follow it. It also works. I've changed part of the All: Kill Command entry on mine to fit this too.


If you put it in your code like that, then you'd have to eliminate the rest of the code no? What does your Kill Command code look like now Kick?

----------


## vorn10

> If you put it in your code like that, then you'd have to eliminate the rest of the code no? What does your Kill Command code look like now Kick?


For PVE BM it should has only that one code.
For rest speces it should has BoP,Det check if up and Cobra,Growl range check.
I dont think so Kick can miss it;p

----------


## kickmydog

> If you put it in your code like that, then you'd have to eliminate the rest of the code no? What does your Kill Command code look like now Kick?


Essentially the same with just the "pettarget" part added in.

Anyway my updated rotations.



```
http://www.filesonic.com/file/vfpRTJm/Hunter_Profile_Jan_20_2012.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/pepFSU8/kickmydog_HUNTER_Abilities.xml
http://www.filesonic.com/file/wXZJHyf/kickmydog_HUNTER_Rotations.xml
```

- Kill Command has been updated so that it will Kill Command when you target different targets. ie Hunter-> Target A, Pet ->Target B.

- On all the PVP rotations I've been messing around with Freezing Trap with mouse-over LeftCTRL instead of the Explosive Trap my PVE rotations have. These should be functional. I'm deliberately not having more than 1 trap set up per rotation, otherwise it becomes much too much like you are actually playing and at that point you might as well not be using PQR.

- Scatter shot and Intimidation are still works in progress to get them to auto-interrupt targets. (I may even try to have to go off automatically when targets are low on Health just not for interrupting)

Thanks

Vorn10
bu_ba_911

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Essentially the same with just the "pettarget" part added in.
> 
> Anyway my updated rotations.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> http://www.filesonic.com/file/vfpRTJm/Hunter_Profile_Jan_20_2012.rar
> http://www.filesonic.com/file/pepFSU8/kickmydog_HUNTER_Abilities.xml
> ...


sheesh after all the work u've put in to this thing i really should just level up my hunter haha

----------


## Meatglue

Looking for someone to code this hunter pvp macro into an ability for like left control. I know there is already a launch trap like that for ice trap and hold shift to scatter just want to combine them all into one button so itll be easier to cc in pvp.

#showtooltip
/stopcasting
/cast [@mouseover, harm][harm] Scatter Shot
/castsequence reset=14 Trap Launcher, Freezing Trap(Frost)

----------


## kickmydog

> Looking for someone to code this hunter pvp macro into an ability for like left control. I know there is already a launch trap like that for ice trap and hold shift to scatter just want to combine them all into one button so itll be easier to cc in pvp.
> 
> #showtooltip
> /stopcasting
> /cast [@mouseover, harm][harm] Scatter Shot
> /castsequence reset=14 Trap Launcher, Freezing Trap(Frost)


Now I was thinking about this for a while, before you asked this question. 

One method is maybe

BEFORE LUA - Scatter Shot
ABILITY - Trap Launcher
AFTER - LUA - Freezing Trap

I'm not sure if you can do actions that require the GCD via that method.

----------


## onya

> yeah i just noticed that in a 5 man dungeon earlier


yeah uh i left some debug code in there it seems, just remove the print line from the purge ability i'll fix it next release

----------


## Meatglue

> Now I was thinking about this for a while, before you asked this question. 
> 
> One method is maybe
> 
> BEFORE LUA - Scatter Shot
> ABILITY - Trap Launcher
> AFTER - LUA - Freezing Trap
> 
> I'm not sure if you can do actions that require the GCD via that method.


Right on, summoning Xelper to get on this right now!

----------


## expunge

> Hi all 
> 
> I need some help with the coding on this as i know we have a shaman elemental profile but i think it might be lacking on the dps and i dont think it would be that hard to make one as all it needs to do is this and im useless with coding so i thought i would post it here and see if anyone can put it together 
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> Below is a list that shows all of the abilities & debuffs you'll be using, and they are listed from highest priority to lowest.
> 
> Searing Totem or Fire Elemental Totem -- keep active 
> ...


Onya basically has this in her/his Ele shaman profile. the only issue with it is that it doesn't really check to see if flame shock is on the target before it casts lava burst. I'm going to try to take a look at it this weekend and see if I can't get in the before LUA tab and make sure it checks for fs and if it's not on the target and it's on cd to just lightning bolt instead. Then when it's up, even if fulimation is at 9 charges it flame shocks then lb.

----------


## onya

> Hi all 
> 
> I need some help with the coding on this as i know we have a shaman elemental profile but i think it might be lacking on the dps and i dont think it would be that hard to make one as all it needs to do is this and im useless with coding so i thought i would post it here and see if anyone can put it together 
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> Below is a list that shows all of the abilities & debuffs you'll be using, and they are listed from highest priority to lowest.
> 
> Searing Totem or Fire Elemental Totem -- keep active 
> ...


onya ele shaman 210121012.zip

here's my ele shaman profile, really interested in feedback since since my dps with it seems kind of underwhelming but maybe my gear just sucks. since you should glyph to be able to cast LB on the move i don't think it's worth casting UE ever, unless i was able to code this in (from the ej forums)


There is a "trick" with UE that allows both LvB and FS to gain from a single cast of the spell, which makes it just slightly better than a LB cast, but this applies in only one circumstance: when LvB is off cooldown just before the FS DoT is about to expire. Using this trick under any other circumstance is not a DPS gain.
i have flameshock set to cast if it's fallen off the target or if it has less than 1 second left. not sure if this is ideal but can't think of what else to change.

---------- Post added at 04:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:01 PM ----------




> Onya basically has this in her/his Ele shaman profile. the only issue with it is that it doesn't really check to see if flame shock is on the target before it casts lava burst. I'm going to try to take a look at it this weekend and see if I can't get in the before LUA tab and make sure it checks for fs and if it's not on the target and it's on cd to just lightning bolt instead. Then when it's up, even if fulimation is at 9 charges it flame shocks then lb.


FS is above LVB in the rotation so it should be on the target before casting LVB but i guess i should be checking that fs has > your LVB cast time left on it so it can't fall off between when you start casting and when the spell lands. The version i just released refreshes FS at < 1 secodn thats the only change i've made so far.

----------


## ticklets

Buba, I found out what the issue was... Light of Dawn

I turned debug mode on, and whenever it stops working its because its trying to cast light of dawn. I tried looking at the code and changing around the target (player...custom..mouseover...) but it never worked. I removed Light of Dawn from the rotation and it never gave me any issues after it was removed.

I hope that helps.

----------


## expunge

> FS is above LVB in the rotation so it should be on the target before casting LVB but i guess i should be checking that fs has > your LVB cast time left on it so it can't fall off between when you start casting and when the spell lands. The version i just released refreshes FS at < 1 secodn thats the only change i've made so far.


I noticed that it casts LB a lot while FS is not on the target, that's the only reason I was thinking to try to change it. Perhaps it's just trying too fast to cast the next spell. I'll check this out now and see how it works. I have mostly the BiS LFR gear, I'll check it out and work with you if you want. Really love your resto profile and use it all the time.

**edit**

Okay..tested it over about 8 million damage and it slowly declined from around 24k to 21k. 4pc t13, dw dagger, HoT shield, LFR cunning, HoT foul gift.

What's happening is that when FS falls off because ES was cast while it was at 9 stacks it doesn't cast FS for at least 6 more seconds. Then for what ever reason it casts LB before casting FS on the target, which as you know is a loss in DPS.

The rotation is correct in the rotation window, but it doesn't completely go by that. It will miss FS all the time and just move onto LBurst and then earth shock.

----------


## onya

> I noticed that it casts LB a lot while FS is not on the target, that's the only reason I was thinking to try to change it. Perhaps it's just trying too fast to cast the next spell. I'll check this out now and see how it works. I have mostly the BiS LFR gear, I'll check it out and work with you if you want. Really love your resto profile and use it all the time.
> 
> **edit**
> 
> Okay..tested it over about 8 million damage and it slowly declined from around 24k to 21k. 4pc t13, dw dagger, HoT shield, LFR cunning, HoT foul gift.
> 
> What's happening is that when FS falls off because ES was cast while it was at 9 stacks it doesn't cast FS for at least 6 more seconds. Then for what ever reason it casts LB before casting FS on the target, which as you know is a loss in DPS.
> 
> The rotation is correct in the rotation window, but it doesn't completely go by that. It will miss FS all the time and just move onto LBurst and then earth shock.


try this, fixed a bunch of bugs
onya ele shaman 210121012b.zip

will refresh fs if < 1.5 seconds left
won't cast lvb if fs isn't present

-----

edit

http://www.mediafire.com/?2xib2yu83xk3de3

now it makes sure fs has more than the cast time for lvb left before casting lvb and refreshes fs at .5 seconds or less

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Buba, I found out what the issue was... Light of Dawn
> 
> I turned debug mode on, and whenever it stops working its because its trying to cast light of dawn. I tried looking at the code and changing around the target (player...custom..mouseover...) but it never worked. I removed Light of Dawn from the rotation and it never gave me any issues after it was removed.
> 
> I hope that helps.


would rep u some more but i can't lol, thank you... the first person to give me a proper debug report!!! and not only that, but a fix as well lol will be updated in under a minute

---------- Post added at 04:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:15 AM ----------

alright, i updated my svn with a potential fix..... hopefully that helps.... please pm me if that was not enough, then i will try and go through LoD a lot better and maybe even re-imagine it lol

test and let me know plz! no time right now for me

----------


## taker

Hello onya,

thx again for your awesome shaman profile!

Sometimes the chat is spam with this message, do you know why ?

Attachment 5857

purging party3target 102599
or
purging party1target 102599 ...

I have add a ability for cancel GHW when the life is lower than 18% maybe its that ?



```
if (member[lowest].health < 18)  and Spell == "Greater Healing Wave" then
     RunMacroText("/stopcasting")
     return true
end
```

----------


## expunge

> try this, fixed a bunch of bugs
> onya ele shaman 210121012b.zip
> 
> will refresh fs if < 1.5 seconds left
> won't cast lvb if fs isn't present
> 
> -----
> 
> edit
> ...


Fantastic work though, much improved. Only things I could suggest are these:

1. Have it check for Lava Surge before LB or right after LVB. ( Lava Surge! - Spell - World of Warcraft )
2. Shift or mod key for hero / fire ele

----------


## Techz

> Hi all 
> 
> I need some help with the coding on this as i know we have a shaman elemental profile but i think it might be lacking on the dps and i dont think it would be that hard to make one as all it needs to do is this and im useless with coding so i thought i would post it here and see if anyone can put it together 
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> Below is a list that shows all of the abilities & debuffs you'll be using, and they are listed from highest priority to lowest.
> 
> Searing Totem or Fire Elemental Totem -- keep active 
> ...


Hi 

Its really good to see you guys putting some love into this profile and sorting FS out there is only 1 other things i can see that the profile was doing as well and that is not refreshing 

Searing Totem or Fire Elemental Totem -- keep active 

Once it comes off i dont know why but for some reason does not recast it again but then sometimes it does so i do it myself but i think apart from that GREAT WORK

Many Thanks REP+

----------


## onya

> Hello onya,
> 
> thx again for your awesome shaman profile!
> 
> Sometimes the chat is spam with this message, do you know why ?
> 
> Attachment 5857
> 
> purging party3target 102599
> ...


yeah read like 10 posts back i left some debug code in just remove the print statement from the purge ability. why would you want to cancel ghw like that? if it's to cast a NS GHW instead then you should also be checking that NS is off CD before cancelling. you'd also want to check how long GHW has left in its cast time since it could have been just about to finish casting. which um, hey i might steal that idea!  :Big Grin: 




> Fantastic work though, much improved. Only things I could suggest are these:
> 
> 1. Have it check for Lava Surge before LB or right after LVB. ( Lava Surge! - Spell - World of Warcraft )
> 2. Shift or mod key for hero / fire ele


1. you don't actually get a "buff" from lava surge. that spellid appears in the event log and the cooldown is reset. LvB is cast every time it's off cooldown so this shouldn't be a problem?
2. if you have blood lust/ fire ele on a bar and hold down the mouse button on them they will be inserted into the rotation. if they were bound to ctrl/alt/shift it might be a bit easy to set them off by accident.

----------


## kickmydog

> Now I was thinking about this for a while, before you asked this question. 
> 
> One method is maybe
> 
> BEFORE LUA - Scatter Shot
> ABILITY - Trap Launcher
> AFTER - LUA - Freezing Trap
> 
> I'm not sure if you can do actions that require the GCD via that method.


Well after testing it seems that you cannot have actions that require the use of a GCD.

----------


## Xelper

> Right on, summoning Xelper to get on this right now!


By summoning me he means annoying the hell out of me ingame while I am busy doing other things!

Add an ability with a modifier.

If Scatter Shot is off CD -> Cast Scatter Shot.
If Trap Launcher Buff is not up and trap is off CD -> Cast Trap Launcher
If Trap Launch Buff is up and Trap is Off CD -> Cast Freezing Trap

----------


## happydado

hi guys there are some profile for elemental shamy that i can use in pvp?

----------


## Testy9

> would rep u some more but i can't lol, thank you... the first person to give me a proper debug report!!! and not only that, but a fix as well lol will be updated in under a minute
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:15 AM ----------
> 
> alright, i updated my svn with a potential fix..... hopefully that helps.... please pm me if that was not enough, then i will try and go through LoD a lot better and maybe even re-imagine it lol
> 
> test and let me know plz! no time right now for me


there's still an overhealing / prioritization issue that needs to be fixed. what did you do that makes the profile heal myself?

----------


## ticklets

> would rep u some more but i can't lol, thank you... the first person to give me a proper debug report!!! and not only that, but a fix as well lol will be updated in under a minute
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:15 AM ----------
> 
> alright, i updated my svn with a potential fix..... hopefully that helps.... please pm me if that was not enough, then i will try and go through LoD a lot better and maybe even re-imagine it lol
> 
> test and let me know plz! no time right now for me


Works perfectly now!

Only thing I would do is try and make it like Holy Radiance test...it will cast depending on the size of the group.



```
local myHolyPower = UnitPower("player", 9)

if GetNumRaidMembers() < 10 then
	if  lowhpmembers >= 3 and myHolyPower == 3 then
		return true
	end
elseif GetNumRaidMembers() < 20 then
	if lowhpmembers >= 6 and myHolyPower == 3 then
		return true
	end
elseif GetNumRaidMembers() >= 20 then
	if lowhpmembers >= 12 and myHolyPower == 3 then
		return true
	end
end
```

Would that work? or is there a reason you did it for holy radiance but not light of dawn?

----------


## DKVance73

> Well after testing it seems that you cannot have actions that require the use of a GCD.


Hey there Kick, your newest rotations aren't working. I turn them on and all that happens is Auto-shot. Any ideas?

----------


## kickmydog

> By summoning me he means annoying the hell out of me ingame while I am busy doing other things!
> 
> Add an ability with a modifier.
> 
> If Scatter Shot is off CD -> Cast Scatter Shot.
> If Trap Launcher Buff is not up and trap is off CD -> Cast Trap Launcher
> If Trap Launch Buff is up and Trap is Off CD -> Cast Freezing Trap


Unfortunately scatter shot is on the GCD.

----------


## Xelper

Name: Scatter Trap
Spell ID: 0
Actions: /stopattack
Code:


```
local targetTrapped = UnitDebuffID("target", 1499)
local _, FreezingTrapCD = GetSpellCooldown(1499)
if targetTrapped then
	return true
end


if FreezingTrapTimeout ~= nil and FreezingTrapTimeout > GetTime() then
	local targetName = UnitName("target")
	if targetName == FreezingTrapTarget and FreezingTrapTarget ~= nil then
		if FreezingTrapCD > 3 then
			return true
		end
	end
else
	FreezingTrapTimeout = nil
	FreezingTrapTarget = nil
end


if IsLeftControlKeyDown() and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil then
	local ScatterShot = GetSpellInfo(19503)
	local TrapLauncher = GetSpellInfo(77769)
	local FreezingTrap = GetSpellInfo(1499)
	local ScatterShotCD, ScatterDuration = GetSpellCooldown(19503)
	ScatterShotCD = ScatterShotCD - GetTime() + ScatterDuration
	local TrapLauncherBuff = UnitBuffID("player", 77769)
	local _, FreezingTrapCD = GetSpellCooldown(1499)
	
	if ScatterShotCD < 3 and FreezingTrapCD < 3 then
		if TrapLauncherBuff == nil then
			CastSpellByName(TrapLauncher)
		end
		CastSpellByName(ScatterShot, "target")
		return true
	end


	if ScatterShotCD > 20 and FreezingTrapCD < 3 and TrapLauncherBuff == nil then
		CastSpellByName(TrapLauncher)
		return true
	end


	if ScatterShotCD > 20 and FreezingTrapCD < 3 and TrapLauncherBuff then
		RunMacroText("/cast "..FreezingTrap)
		if FreezingTrapTimeout == nil or FreezingTrapTarget == nil then
			FreezingTrapTarget = UnitName("target")
		end
		FreezingTrapTimeout = GetTime() + 3
		CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart()
		CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop()
		return true
	end
end
```

----------


## Meatglue

> EDIT: hold on, improving it.


TY, it's the least you can do for the original beta tester for pqr. :P

----------


## Xelper

> TY, it's the least you can do for the original beta tester for pqr. :P


That code does about everything you would ever need to do for any ability, now never ask me again! :)

----------


## kickmydog

> Name: Scatter Trap
> Spell ID: 0
> Actions: /stopattack
> Code:
> 
> 
> ```
> local targetTrapped = UnitDebuffID("target", 1499)
> local _, FreezingTrapCD = GetSpellCooldown(1499)
> ...


Wow thanks very much. This works, pretty amazing piece of code there Xelper.

a quick question. Does this work on a mouse over target or just the target you are currently on?

Edit: Looks like it works on the target you are currently on. I have tried changing the "target" part for the scatter shot to "mouseover" but that does not work. Any suggestions on what to change to get that to happen?

---------- Post added at 02:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:52 PM ----------




> Hey there Kick, your newest rotations aren't working. I turn them on and all that happens is Auto-shot. Any ideas?


That's odd, I did several BGs last night and this morning with no trouble. What rotation, what spec, what were you doing? Just it doesn't work really doesn't tell me anything.

----------


## DKVance73

> That's odd, I did several BGs last night and this morning with no trouble. What rotation, what spec, what were you doing? Just it doesn't work really doesn't tell me anything.


I used crystaltech's and Sheron's just fine with no issues. I tried the BM and SV rotations (non PVP as I don't PVP) and none work. They just auto attack on trash mobs, bosses, target dummies. Even holding the Left Control Key doesn't even activate the trap launcher. What did you change between the latest release and the prior one? Maybe post the prior one that didn't have all the PVP centric changes and I can tell you if that works.

----------


## averykey

Hey grb when inq is about to fall off it refreshes with 2hp or 1 hp, it should always refresh with 3 hp, according to elitist jerks it is a dps loss to do it the other way.

Maybe a check with templar/inq if at 5 secs and crusader and judge is up do templar otherwise refresh, it should never fall off then.


Divine plea should be at 10-15% mana, When i use consecration and how in order sometimes i get at 25% 20% mana and it will cast divine plea instead of a dps ability.

You should take the delays off all the abilitys, unless you have a specific reason for them being there.

I notice it doing the dp proc often when 2 hp and crusader is up, it would be a dps gain if it had dp proc and 2hp crusader then 2 templars.

If you have 2 hp and crusader is down and it judges it takes 1 gcd for the hp to show up. But before you get the 3hp it will still cast crusader wasting 1hp, can you make it do another filler ? After a judgement at 2hp.
edit: Still do crusader if no other fillers up.

----------


## Meatglue

[QUOTE=kickmydog;2178724]Wow thanks very much. This works, pretty amazing piece of code there Xelper.

a quick question. Does this work on a mouse over target or just the target you are currently on?

Edit: Looks like it works on the target you are currently on. I have tried changing the "target" part for the scatter shot to "mouseover" but that does not work. Any suggestions on what to change to get that to happen?[COLOR="Silver"]

Yeah I might have explained it wrong to him as the intentions I wanted it for. Mouseover is needed for this to work the best. With this code as mouseover arena should be cake.  :Smile:

----------


## Xelper

Name: Scatter Trap Mouseover
Spell ID: 0
Code:


```
local targetTrapped = UnitDebuffID("target", 1499)
local _, FreezingTrapCD = GetSpellCooldown(1499)
if targetTrapped then
	return true
end


if FreezingTrapTimeout ~= nil and FreezingTrapTimeout > GetTime() then
	local targetName = UnitName("target")
	if targetName == FreezingTrapTarget and FreezingTrapTarget ~= nil then
		if FreezingTrapCD > 3 then
			return true
		end
	end
else
	FreezingTrapTimeout = nil
	FreezingTrapTarget = nil
end


if IsLeftControlKeyDown() and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil then
	local ScatterShot = GetSpellInfo(19503)
	local TrapLauncher = GetSpellInfo(77769)
	local FreezingTrap = GetSpellInfo(1499)
	local ScatterShotCD, ScatterDuration = GetSpellCooldown(19503)
	ScatterShotCD = ScatterShotCD - GetTime() + ScatterDuration
	local TrapLauncherBuff = UnitBuffID("player", 77769)
	
	if ScatterShotCD < 3 and FreezingTrapCD < 3 then
		CastSpellByName(ScatterShot, "mouseover")
		return true
	end


	if ScatterShotCD > 20 and FreezingTrapCD < 3 and TrapLauncherBuff == nil then
		CastSpellByName(TrapLauncher)
		return true
	end


	if ScatterShotCD > 20 and FreezingTrapCD < 3 and TrapLauncherBuff then
		RunMacroText("/cast "..FreezingTrap)
		if FreezingTrapTimeout == nil or FreezingTrapTarget == nil then
			FreezingTrapTarget = UnitName("mouseover")
		end
		FreezingTrapTimeout = GetTime() + 3
		local PQR_TargetName = UnitName("target")
		local friendPlates = GetCVar("nameplateShowFriends")
		local enemyPlates = GetCVar("nameplateShowEnemies")
		SetCVar("nameplateShowFriends", 0)
		SetCVar("nameplateShowEnemies", 0)
		CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart()
		CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop()
		SetCVar("nameplateShowFriends", friendPlates)
		SetCVar("nameplateShowEnemies", enemyPlates)
		local PQR_TargetNameNew = UnitName("target")
		if PQR_TargetName ~= nil then
			if PQR_TargetName ~= PQR_TargetNameNew then
				TargetLastTarget()
			end
		else
			ClearTarget()
		end
		return true
	end
end
```

----------


## kickmydog

> I used crystaltech's and Sheron's just fine with no issues. I tried the BM and SV rotations (non PVP as I don't PVP) and none work. They just auto attack on trash mobs, bosses, target dummies. Even holding the Left Control Key doesn't even activate the trap launcher. What did you change between the latest release and the prior one? Maybe post the prior one that didn't have all the PVP centric changes and I can tell you if that works.


It's the All:Kill Command, that is being buggy for some reason, take it out of the rotation and it should work again. I'm going to have to fix it. I'll put a new updated rotation and stuff up after I've messed around with Xelper's new scatter trap code. Exciting stuff.

Ok the problem with All:Kill Command is the double if at the start of it. Stupid error. So change "if if" to just "if"

----------


## taker

> yeah read like 10 posts back i left some debug code in just remove the print statement from the purge ability. why would you want to cancel ghw like that? if it's to cast a NS GHW instead then you should also be checking that NS is off CD before cancelling. you'd also want to check how long GHW has left in its cast time since it could have been just about to finish casting. which um, hey i might steal that idea!


I dont know if my modifier code will work, help welcome.

16188=Nature's Swiftness
77472=Greater Healing Wave



```
local _,lcd =  GetSpellCooldown(16188)

if lcd == 0 and (member[lowest].health < 18) then
  if PQR_IsCastingSpell(77472) == true or PQR_IsCastingSpell(331) == true or PQR_IsCastingSpell(1064) == true 
  and (timer == nill or timer - GetTime() >= 1.3) 
   then
     RunMacroText("/stopcasting")
     return true
end
end
```

tested and it works

----------


## TommyT

Any update for the combat rogue profile so it uses feint when morchok or kohcrom uses stomp?
Will rep if someone can help out with this

----------


## kickmydog

> Name: Scatter Trap Mouseover
> Spell ID: 0
> Code:
> 
> 
> ```
> local targetTrapped = UnitDebuffID("target", 1499)
> local _, FreezingTrapCD = GetSpellCooldown(1499)
> if targetTrapped then
> ...


The speed that this scatter shots and traps is pretty amazing. One problem with it, it changes your current target to the newly trapped target. Is there anyway to make it stay on your current target and not the trapped target?

----------


## Xelper

> One problem with it, it changes your current target to the newly trapped target. Is there anyway to make it stay on your current target and not the trapped target?


I updated the code after my initial post, try it now... all this code here:


```
        local friendPlates = GetCVar("nameplateShowFriends")
        local enemyPlates = GetCVar("nameplateShowEnemies")
        SetCVar("nameplateShowFriends", 0)
        SetCVar("nameplateShowEnemies", 0)
        CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart()
        CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop()
        SetCVar("nameplateShowFriends", friendPlates)
        SetCVar("nameplateShowEnemies", enemyPlates)
        local PQR_TargetNameNew = UnitName("target")
        if PQR_TargetName ~= nil then
            if PQR_TargetName ~= PQR_TargetNameNew then
                TargetLastTarget()
            end
        else
            ClearTarget()
        end
```

Is dedicated to restoring your target to your previous target if it changes. If you are testing on target dummies with the same name it wont work.

----------


## kickmydog

> I updated the code after my initial post, try it now... all this code here:
> 
> 
> ```
>         local friendPlates = GetCVar("nameplateShowFriends")
>         local enemyPlates = GetCVar("nameplateShowEnemies")
>         SetCVar("nameplateShowFriends", 0)
>         SetCVar("nameplateShowEnemies", 0)
>         CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart()
> ...


Doh, yes changing to different dummy names certainly made it work excellently.

----------


## DKVance73

I was wondering if any hunter's out there added racials to their rotations such as Blood Fury or Berserking? I tried with just "return true" and "Player" but Berserking isn't working. Any ideas? Code to share?

----------


## sliceanddicer

where is crystal new script he said he was making?

---------- Post added at 04:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:17 PM ----------

where is crystal new script he said he was making for demo locks?

----------


## kickmydog

> I was wondering if any hunter's out there added racials to their rotations such as Blood Fury or Berserking? I tried with just "return true" and "Player" but Berserking isn't working. Any ideas? Code to share?


Setup an ability with Id 0, then just put in the action part /cast Berserking or /cast Blood Fury.

If you want to you can link it to abilities for example in explosive shot, put in the actions part /cast Berserking. Make sure you save and it should use it whenever that ability is used and off cooldown.

My rotations will normally have bloodfury in there automatically.



```
http://www.filesonic.com/file/ZV45e39/Hunter_Profile_Jan_21_2012.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/ObYgJt2/kickmydog_HUNTER_Abilities.xml
http://www.filesonic.com/file/V7YFVZn/kickmydog_HUNTER_Rotations.xml
```

Updated my hunter profiles.

- NEW Xelper's Scatter Shot + Freezing Trap (PVP profiles)
- Fixed Kill Command bug.

----------


## crystal_tech

still here just working on a lot of things to get it perfect as can be.

----------


## JIMMYF

Hello, tell me what for bugs, the priest and druid in inclusion programs are permanent buffs, such as feral druid mana while not endthe buff and then turns into a cat, a little mana plucked up again, before losing the buff from Shadow Priest in the branch buff staminawithout end. : (

----------


## sliceanddicer

> still here just working on a lot of things to get it perfect as can be.


is it extremely in depth ? i know im asking crazy shit just one i have now is just a rotation relly from somebody and i do 28k -29k deeps in 10m and i have 390 gear .. i know thats not where i should be at with my gear

----------


## Crunch140

Onya,
The resto 2.0 was great last night in DS. Thank you soo much!

----------


## Techz

> still here just working on a lot of things to get it perfect as can be.



Hi crystal 

I would just like to say love your work but can i ask what spec warlock profile are you doing so i can get mine ready for release 

Many Thanks

----------


## Gabbz

> Hello, tell me what for bugs, the priest and druid in inclusion programs are permanent buffs, such as feral druid mana while not endthe buff and then turns into a cat, a little mana plucked up again, before losing the buff from Shadow Priest in the branch buff staminawithout end. :


And Google are sooo proud of the Google translator.

----------


## GRB

> Hey grb when inq is about to fall off it refreshes with 2hp or 1 hp, it should always refresh with 3 hp, according to elitist jerks it is a dps loss to do it the other way.
> 
> Maybe a check with templar/inq if at 5 secs and crusader and judge is up do templar otherwise refresh, it should never fall off then.
> 
> 
> Divine plea should be at 10-15% mana, When i use consecration and how in order sometimes i get at 25% 20% mana and it will cast divine plea instead of a dps ability.
> 
> You should take the delays off all the abilitys, unless you have a specific reason for them being there.
> 
> ...


1- Actually if you test on dummys or ultraxion on lfr its a dps increase, since inq this way never fell down.
2- will change the divine plea for 10% then.
3- The reason why the delay is there, its couse all the abilitys that have a CD should have a delay for PQR and WOW to register the flags. Example: CS without the delay, PQR will try to cast it 3 times loosing time for using a new ability. If u see TV dont have the delay couse of DP proc.
4- You cant control the proc on DP, so i cant do nothing about that really, sorry.
5- Thats why the abilitys have delay of 500, if u just remove the delay, that will always happen. And it cant do crusader if theres a register flag for 3HP, theres a check on crusader ability that prevent that from happening.

I will make some other changes to improve it more.
Thank you for your contribution.

Will release it later.

P.S - Here it is

Changes:


```
Divine Plea @ 10%
Proper use of range spells like Judgement, how, exo
changed tv to always be on use everytime 3hp or dp -> this is prio now

NOW THIS IS AN IMPORTANT NOTE:
Now when u use this profile i made it to set a CVar.
After u start this profile you will never listen things like:
ex: Out of range, out of mana, cant cast that yet, cant use that, etc, etc etc.
All other sounds still will be enable, just those ANNOYING sounds you would not listen. This will affect all your chars.

To set it back on, you NEED to go to game menu (esc) -> options -> sound -> feedback -> error speech -> check it
```

DOWNLOAD:
RET_PVE_PALLY.rar

----------


## DKVance73

Just a note to kickmydog, crystal, sheron. If you're setting a profile to work when 4.3.2 hits with the Survival changes to black arrow and LnL. You may want to put your profiles up before Tuesday because my guess is that's when it is going to hit considering the PTR patch last week was a release candidate.

----------


## TommyT

Ok heres my problem
Iam trying to pause the combat rogue rotation by holding alt so i can cast feint
but when i do this i get "invalid target"
anyone got any ideas?

----------


## ShinyKnight

> Ok heres my problem
> Iam trying to pause the combat rogue rotation by holding alt so i can cast feint
> but when i do this i get "invalid target"
> anyone got any ideas?


Alt is your self-cast key.

Alt and click the button instead, or simply spam a hotkey for it.

----------


## TommyT

> Alt is your self-cast key.
> 
> Alt and click the button instead, or simply spam a hotkey for it.


#

Damn iam such a retard never even thought about that
Rep for helpz

----------


## MyDixxieWrecked

I know this may sound silly, but is there any chance of getting banned from this? Like is it a "bot" blizz could detect?

----------


## firepong

> I know this may sound silly, but is there any chance of getting banned from this? Like is it a "bot" blizz could detect?


Theres a chance of getting banned from using anything in this section. IMO, it's very very slim though. But it can still happen  :Smile: 

Anyways, is the Mage Fire PvE posted a while back here the only one there is? Pretty sure it can be refined, but I don't know anything about PQR. Only thing I know how to do is make the Feral Cat spec posted better  :Big Grin:  Got the 2p and 4p T13 added into the rotation. Doing pretty good deeps, not top, buty good enough to pass my standards  :Wink:

----------


## MyDixxieWrecked

> Theres a chance of getting banned from using anything in this section. IMO, it's very very slim though. But it can still happen 
> 
> Anyways, is the Mage Fire PvE posted a while back here the only one there is? Pretty sure it can be refined, but I don't know anything about PQR. Only thing I know how to do is make the Feral Cat spec posted better  Got the 2p and 4p T13 added into the rotation. Doing pretty good deeps, not top, buty good enough to pass my standards


But is it as detectable as say a farming bot? And i was wondering about the fire mage profile as well. The one in OPs post is pretty damn good though.

----------


## Meatglue

Bubbaaaa just checking to see if you updated the pvp profiles like ya did for pve. I tried using Cokx's but again getting random pauses where it will not heal. I am not sure what is causing it to help fix but it has cost me in arena matches. Your profile seems to be fine just wondering if it can be tweaked to perfection.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Bubbaaaa just checking to see if you updated the pvp profiles like ya did for pve. I tried using Cokx's but again getting random pauses where it will not heal. I am not sure what is causing it to help fix but it has cost me in arena matches. Your profile seems to be fine just wondering if it can be tweaked to perfection.


i did update it to use the new targeting system, along with the judgement fixes..... i don't think there are any bugs remaining from the transfer over.... i haven't really been able to test that out tho lol

----------


## merrikh

@bu_ba_911 just tested your new hpally with the LoD fix. LFR on Yorsahj 15k hps 372 ilvl absolulty no mana problems! working great so far!

----------


## expunge

> 1- Actually if you test on dummys or ultraxion on lfr its a dps increase, since inq this way never fell down.
> 2- will change the divine plea for 10% then.
> 3- The reason why the delay is there, its couse all the abilitys that have a CD should have a delay for PQR and WOW to register the flags. Example: CS without the delay, PQR will try to cast it 3 times loosing time for using a new ability. If u see TV dont have the delay couse of DP proc.
> 4- You cant control the proc on DP, so i cant do nothing about that really, sorry.
> 5- Thats why the abilitys have delay of 500, if u just remove the delay, that will always happen. And it cant do crusader if theres a register flag for 3HP, theres a check on crusader ability that prevent that from happening.
> 
> I will make some other changes to improve it more.
> Thank you for your contribution.
> 
> ...


This is awesome. I threw together a ret set with no enchants, gems, anything 372 ilvl and was top 5 on every fight in LFR at 20k+. Nice work!

----------


## firepong

> But is it as detectable as say a farming bot? And i was wondering about the fire mage profile as well. The one in OPs post is pretty damn good though.


Farming bots are always at the top of the detection chart. As for this, the only way you will really be detected is if a fellow PQRotation user sees that your using it and reports you. 

I believe all PQRotation does is read game data and send commands to the game. It does not alter the game in any way. But I could be wrong. Just don't see anything warden could detect that could put your account in trouble from my PoV.

But like I said, everything in this section has a chance of getting you banned or temp banned.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @bu_ba_911 just tested your new hpally with the LoD fix. LFR on Yorsahj 15k hps 372 ilvl absolulty no mana problems! working great so far!


Thank you for the update!

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk

----------


## phantom325

Anyone feel like making a Ret paladin PvP priority?
Like Word of Glory is 3 Holy Power if <X% health,
Uses rebuke whenever possible
Uses Hammer of Justice if Rebuke is on CD
If trapped, uses Hand of freedom
LoH/Bubble if under X% if WoG is not available
etc

----------


## Gabbz

Hi Sheuron

The fire Script works wonders but there is a glitch i think.
Sometimes on HC Warlord Zon'ozz it will pause and waiting for someone to attack the adds. I think they need to be added to the moblist you use.
Name of adds: Claw of Go'rath , Eye of Go'rath , Flail of Go'rath .
It might be another problem with it but i think this should fix the problem.

Secondly to improve Fire Mage script is that i think script checks if Critical Mass (spellid 12873) is applied and if not then cast scorch.
This is fine on bosses etc but for example in the above fight at Warlord Zon'ozz it cast scorch for a mob that will be dead in 5 seconds. Thats not needed and is a DPS loss. Can you make a check for that script will just check for Critical Mass if its a boss ?

There are some more minor twinks but i will try to make them myself and send you the code. 

+rep to you for the script

----------


## Techz

Please please make the fire pve better it's not as good as it should be there topping all the charts when I see them :-/

----------


## phantom325

> Please please make the fire pve better it's not as good as it should be there topping all the charts when I see them :-/


Rotation isn't everything, what's your gear like?

----------


## onion88

Hi, im looking for some code or some guidance on how to make a modifier for my unholy DK so that i can hold like shift or alt and it will strangulate.
Thanks.

----------


## ishtro

> Hi, im looking for some code or some guidance on how to make a modifier for my unholy DK so that i can hold like shift or alt and it will strangulate.
> Thanks.


spell name: Strangulate
spell id: 47476


```
if IsLeftAltKeyDown() and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil then
return true
end
```

----------


## happydado

Hi guys can someone say to me why in the frost mage pvp profile include in the pack he don't use trinket during the rotation?
Can someone help me on this?

----------


## Techz

> Rotation isn't everything, what's your gear like?


Its not the best but its ilvl 375 and seems to me its just very low on the dps

----------


## smurfalmighty

Is there anything I should be adjusting in the new slam arms rotation if you have the 4piece set for t13?

----------


## happydado

> Hi guys can someone say to me why in the frost mage pvp profile include in the pack he don't use trinket during the rotation?
> Can someone help me on this?


someone can help me?

----------


## phantom325

> Its not the best but its ilvl 375 and seems to me its just very low on the dps


Arcane is better than Fire until you get your Haste up enough. Also, make sure you have the correct gems/enchants.

----------


## happydado

can someone pls help me for frost pvp profile?

----------


## DKVance73

@XHelper with the new patch probably being released Tuesday or a week from now. Where would we go to get the new offset number in our files? This way you don't have to feel rushed to get the new one out. I think posting a simple procedure for everyone (unless you've done that in here?) would help greatly. Thanks again!

----------


## Gabbz

The "problem" with Fire script isnt gear tbh. The difference between a good fire DPS and imba is how you use Combustion.
Sheruns script checks if all DoTs are on target and then cast combustion. It doesnt check if the dots (LB, Ignite and Pyroblast) are big. So basically if you unlucky the combustion can tick for just 6K or if you lucky it can tick for 30K.
My solution was to take combustion from rotation and cast it manually with help from a addon.

----------


## Cahonez

Hello again chums, heres a new puzzle for your noggins.

Feral PvP being as OP as it is right now, I thought I would work on some of the more advanced pvp options. Currently I am using GRB's Feral PvP / ARENA (i think thats the correct person, apologies if it wrong, please correct me) and it works splendidly. However I find myself in need of more cc control, for example Roots / hibernate.

Now, I want to modify the current Cyclone Ability found in this profile to include these 2 new abilities, with keys to trigger each one. For example, if you hold down left control you will cyclone your focus, right control to roots and left alt to hibernate. Of course the keys are just used as examples they could be changed around to which ever is easiest to code. 

This would also remove the auto cyclone and provide some extra control, which is always nice at higher level arenas. I currently have macros working with the left shift key (as this pauses the rotation), but I wondered if anything more automatic would be available. Perhaps even toggling between the different cc's to cast on the focus.

Ideally, you would want something that checked if the target had DR on cyclone and rooted / hibernated them instead, dependant on class of course.

Apologies for the wall of text. 

Thanks you guys. +rep to any helpful responses.


here is the current cyclone ability found in the profile for taking a look quickly:

local _, _, _, PS = UnitBuffID("player", 69369)
local inRange = IsSpellInRange("Cyclone", "focus")

if PS ~= nil and inRange == 1 and PQR_IsOutOfSight(focus) == false then
return true
else
return false
end

----------


## Sheepmoon

> Please please make the fire pve better it's not as good as it should be there topping all the charts when I see them :-/


Couple things with fire. It is very depending on good crit RNG.

Next thing the key is getting good combustions. The profile does ok but sometimes will combust a pretty low ignite. I just changed it so you hold left control to activate combustion so I can trigger it at the best time. Not only to get the best combustion but to use it at the best time if there are boss debuffs or trinket procs or timewarp or something. Other tricks are things like combusting at the right time then use the impact to spread to adds. This is how you see high dps on yorsaj for example.

The profile is fine and does the correct rotation. If you want to rank in dps somethings its just best to do manually like timing of combustion or else the profile would need to be made incredibly complex with many checks for every possible boss situation.

----------


## Gabbz

I have sent Sheuron this message to get mouseover into the fire script.
But im pasting it here also so if there are anyone that can make the script recognice how many LB is up so we dont remove a LB.
Cause my code works but it cant know how many LB is up and since we just can have 3 it will overwrite if you happen to mousover something.


"
Was thinking adding a mouseover Living bomb to your Fire mage script



```
Code:

if UnitExists("mouseover")
	and IsSpellInRange(tostring(GetSpellInfo(44457)), "mouseover")
	    and not UnitDebuffID("mouseover", 44457, "player")
then return true end
```

The problem is that you can just have 3 LB active.
Im not that good with Lua but is there anyway to check if there is already 3 Living bombs active ?"

----------


## GRB

> Hello again chums, heres a new puzzle for your noggins.
> 
> Feral PvP being as OP as it is right now, I thought I would work on some of the more advanced pvp options. Currently I am using GRB's Feral PvP / ARENA (i think thats the correct person, apologies if it wrong, please correct me) and it works splendidly. However I find myself in need of more cc control, for example Roots / hibernate.
> 
> Now, I want to modify the current Cyclone Ability found in this profile to include these 2 new abilities, with keys to trigger each one. For example, if you hold down left control you will cyclone your focus, right control to roots and left alt to hibernate. Of course the keys are just used as examples they could be changed around to which ever is easiest to code. 
> 
> This would also remove the auto cyclone and provide some extra control, which is always nice at higher level arenas. I currently have macros working with the left shift key (as this pauses the rotation), but I wondered if anything more automatic would be available. Perhaps even toggling between the different cc's to cast on the focus.
> 
> Ideally, you would want something that checked if the target had DR on cyclone and rooted / hibernated them instead, dependant on class of course.
> ...


Thats a good idea, however,i already changed that code, to cast also healing touch on one of your party member if they hp is low and you cant cyclone focus.
I need a few more hours per day to do changes on all my profiles, since that not possible, some profiles are staying behind. but i will update them when i have time.

----------


## imdasandman

> Arcane is better than Fire until you get your Haste up enough. Also, make sure you have the correct gems/enchants.


Fire images two primary spells are getting nerfed 6% so soon at lower gear levels arcane will be effective than it will be a preferance of what you want to play.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk

----------


## happydado

some one can explain to me why use trinket no work on pvp frost setup?

----------


## PowerUP Boosts

most likely because it would use ur pvp trinket then on cooldown ? :P

----------


## happydado

no its not in cooldown for sure

----------


## kickmydog

> some one can explain to me why use trinket no work on pvp frost setup?


That sounds like a completely dumb thing to do, why would you want it to auto use trinkets? It would then use your medallion trinket whenever it was off cooldown, so you would never have it when you really need it.

----------


## happydado

i don't wanna use my medallion but my spell dmg trinket

----------


## kickmydog

> i don't wanna use my medallion but my spell dmg trinket


In the abilities section of your pvp profile edit ice lance and frostbolt add /use trinketname and then save.

It will then use your trinket.

----------


## rutger48

Heya,

I have some issues regarding the bot.
It does not seem to do anything, even after the text in the chat log pops up, saying that the rotation has been Enabled.
I use the default Elemental Shaman profile by Lino.

I did the following.
I opened WoW, logged in and attached PQrotation.
I set Lino Elemental as Rotation 1.
I switched back to WoW, entered combat and pressed alt+x.
Some text appeared in my chatlog, saying that the rotation had been enabled.
It only seems to cast Lightning shield and Fire Totem for me.

I expected it to cast stuff like Lightning Bolt and Chain Lighting at the target, but it doesn't.

Am I missing anything?
Please help.

----------


## kickmydog

> Just a note to kickmydog, crystal, sheron. If you're setting a profile to work when 4.3.2 hits with the Survival changes to black arrow and LnL. You may want to put your profiles up before Tuesday because my guess is that's when it is going to hit considering the PTR patch last week was a release candidate.


So the changes I've made in my test profile for this upcoming patch.

1. Arcane Shot will restrict itself to firing at around 52 focus or greater if Black Arrow is on the target. If Black Arrow is not on the target then it will restrict itself to firing when focus is about 70 or greater. This is because there is a gap between the cool down and the duration of Black Arrow of about 8s. I've also removed the prohibition on casting Arcane Shot when Lock and Load is up.

2. Explosive Shot will not fire if there is an Explosive Shot debuff on the current target "and" no Lock and Load buff on the player. Removed the 1.5s delay on firing Explosive Shot.

I think that should do it. Let me know if there are any other suggested changes for the patch. I will be testing it a little more before I release it.

----------


## sliceanddicer

> Heya,
> 
> I have some issues regarding the bot.
> It does not seem to do anything, even after the text in the chat log pops up, saying that the rotation has been Enabled.
> I use the default Elemental Shaman profile by Lino
> 
> I did the following.
> I opened WoW, logged in and attached PQrotation.
> I set Lino Elemental as Rotation 1.
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
is just the rotation is broken try a different one

----------


## nebmyers

Is there a Sub rotation which uses backstab?

----------


## ace99ro

im having some nasty problems with the holy rotations , tried so far :

- bu_ba's latest holy 
- lofty 1.3
- lofty 2.0

The problem goes like this for buba'a no mouseover version the fps caps to 30 fps , and the rotation does not work correcly spamming mana draining heals like crazy . buba's mouseover work's as it should with no fps problems .

Lofty 2.0 does not work at all , it stands there doing nothing , lofty 1.3 same problem as buba's no mouseover , the fps caps to 30 but the rotation works corectly .

Any other rotations work perfectly like retri pala / resto shaman / masterfrost dk / unholy dk , i only have those issues with the holy profiles .

I ussualy have 120-130fps

Any ideeas ?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> im having some nasty problems with the holy rotations , tried so far :
> 
> - bu_ba's latest holy 
> - lofty 1.3
> - lofty 2.0
> 
> The problem goes like this for buba'a no mouseover version the fps caps to 30 fps , and the rotation does not work correcly spamming mana draining heals like crazy . buba's mouseover work's as it should with no fps problems .
> 
> Lofty 2.0 does not work at all , it stands there doing nothing , lofty 1.3 same problem as buba's no mouseover , the fps caps to 30 but the rotation works corectly .
> ...


can you do an experiment for me? Can you turn lua errors on and let me know if you are getting any when you use my profile? You are the first to report a slow down, and that normally happens when lua errors are going berserk. Maybe one of your addons* is conflicting with the rotation? It's weird that my mouse over one would work fine though

Sent from my Xoom

----------


## ace99ro

just did that so :

- buba's no mouse over the cleanse made the lua errors go nuts - just took it out of the rotation all is good now
- lofty's left ctrl sacrifice made the errors go crazy took it out all good now 

In buba's case the original cleanse that was in the rotation " cleanse copy " did not work , did not dispell anything , so i replaced it with the other cleanse from the list u have like 4 ( cleanse , cleanse old , cleanse copy , cleanse priority ) - so " cleanse " makes the rotation go boom / " cleanse copy " does not dispell anything , i have to try the other two .

----------


## bu_ba_911

> just did that so :
> 
> - buba's no mouse over the cleanse made the lua errors go nuts - just took it out of the rotation all is good now
> - lofty's left ctrl sacrifice made the errors go crazy took it out all good now 
> 
> In buba's case the original cleanse that was in the rotation " cleanse copy " did not work , did not dispell anything , so i replaced it with the other cleanse from the list u have like 4 ( cleanse , cleanse old , cleanse copy , cleanse priority ) - so " cleanse " makes the rotation go boom / " cleanse copy " does not dispell anything , i have to try the other two .


hmm thats strange..... cleanse does/has worked for me in pretty much every situation that i could think of :-/ i may have to try and fix the one i was meaning to go to anyways >.<

----------


## ace99ro

i only tried it on 5 man dungeons ... it did not dispell ice traps , did not dispell that damage buff on archbishop ...  :Smile:  but very good rotation .. pulling 17-18k hps with 380ilvl

----------


## bu_ba_911

> i only tried it on 5 man dungeons ... it did not dispell ice traps , did not dispell that damage buff on archbishop ...  but very good rotation .. pulling 17-18k hps with 380ilvl


well seeing as i strive for perfection i still consider this a failure..... and i will work on a new Cleanse >.<

----------


## Debordes

Anyone have or working on a rogue sub pvp profile that keeps recup up?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Anyone have or working on a rogue sub pvp profile that keeps recup up?


if i ever finish leveling my rouge to 85 i will release the one i use for leveling purposes haha.... been levleing in bg's using sub XD

----------


## smrdlja

Any chance to get offset for 15211?

----------


## vorn10

Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string "..."] line 448:
attempt to index field 'priorityTable' (a nil value)
Debug:
[C]: ?
[string "..."]:448: PQR_SetRecastDelay()
[string "..."]:88:
[string "..."]:46

get something like thet, before i active any rotation.

----------


## Xelper

> Error occured in: Global
> Count: 1
> Message: [string "..."] line 448:
> attempt to index field 'priorityTable' (a nil value)
> Debug:
> [C]: ?
> [string "..."]:448: PQR_SetRecastDelay()
> [string "..."]:88:
> [string "..."]:46
> ...


You likely have a bad ability in your rotation.

----------


## DKVance73

> So the changes I've made in my test profile for this upcoming patch.
> 
> 1. Arcane Shot will restrict itself to firing at around 52 focus or greater if Black Arrow is on the target. If Black Arrow is not on the target then it will restrict itself to firing when focus is about 70 or greater. This is because there is a gap between the cool down and the duration of Black Arrow of about 8s. I've also removed the prohibition on casting Arcane Shot when Lock and Load is up.
> 
> 2. Explosive Shot will not fire if there is an Explosive Shot debuff on the current target "and" no Lock and Load buff on the player. Removed the 1.5s delay on firing Explosive Shot.
> 
> I think that should do it. Let me know if there are any other suggested changes for the patch. I will be testing it a little more before I release it.


Sounds like it's good to go Kick, maybe release it with a different name so we're already stored in our Profiles and ready to go once the patch change goes live.

----------


## me28791

> Hello again chums, heres a new puzzle for your noggins.
> 
> Feral PvP being as OP as it is right now, I thought I would work on some of the more advanced pvp options. Currently I am using GRB's Feral PvP / ARENA (i think thats the correct person, apologies if it wrong, please correct me) and it works splendidly. However I find myself in need of more cc control, for example Roots / hibernate.
> 
> Now, I want to modify the current Cyclone Ability found in this profile to include these 2 new abilities, with keys to trigger each one. For example, if you hold down left control you will cyclone your focus, right control to roots and left alt to hibernate. Of course the keys are just used as examples they could be changed around to which ever is easiest to code. 
> 
> This would also remove the auto cyclone and provide some extra control, which is always nice at higher level arenas. I currently have macros working with the left shift key (as this pauses the rotation), but I wondered if anything more automatic would be available. Perhaps even toggling between the different cc's to cast on the focus.
> 
> Ideally, you would want something that checked if the target had DR on cyclone and rooted / hibernated them instead, dependant on class of course.
> ...





> Thats a good idea, however,i already changed that code, to cast also healing touch on one of your party member if they hp is low and you cant cyclone focus.
> I need a few more hours per day to do changes on all my profiles, since that not possible, some profiles are staying behind. but i will update them when i have time.



I will have to look at it, as should only take a day or so to code something like that up, and am looking at doing areanas soon anyway and really dont want to pay attention to rotation, thanks again GRB for great rotation

that remind me, will hav eto make a good bear rotation, googlebee is decent but isnt using abilities as it should, maybe even a few edits?, I know xelper is making one but I dont no

----------


## merrikh

@kickmydog hey kick i tried dl your new files today and its telling me this

All sharing functionality on FileSonic is now disabled. Our service can only be used to upload and retrieve files that you have uploaded personally. 

If this file belongs to you, please login to download it directly from your file manager.

----------


## imdasandman

> @kickmydog hey kick i tried dl your new files today and its telling me this
> 
> All sharing functionality on FileSonic is now disabled. Our service can only be used to upload and retrieve files that you have uploaded personally. 
> 
> If this file belongs to you, please login to download it directly from your file manager.



Probably because they do not want to happen to them as what happened to megaupload or they been ordered to start shutting their site down.

This is a bummer IMO.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk

----------


## merrikh

> Probably because they do not want to happen to them as what happened to megaupload or they been ordered to start shutting their site down.
> 
> This is a bummer IMO.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


there somewhere else we can use?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> there somewhere else we can use?


wait for him to upload somewhere else..... or ask for the kindness of others who have already downloaded the latest version to reupload it somewhere else  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## saga3180

here ya go 
kickmydog_HUNTER_Rotations.xml
kickmydog_HUNTER_Abilities.xml

----------


## merrikh

> wait for him to upload somewhere else..... or ask for the kindness of others who have already downloaded the latest version to reupload it somewhere else


wasnt ment to be rude or anything was a question. cuz he mentioned megaupload and thier prob. Wasnt sure if they were all going like that.

and thank you saga

----------


## Meatglue

Kick, in all the other profiles when I disable must be in combat to initiate rotation button and I have the No Dismount ability on top of rotation it works without dismounting but yours seems to want to attack everything. Not sure where in the profile it's causing this to happen to change it. Maybe you can help?



```
if IsMounted() then
	return true
end
```

----------


## GRB

> I will have to look at it, as should only take a day or so to code something like that up, and am looking at doing areanas soon anyway and really dont want to pay attention to rotation, thanks again GRB for great rotation
> 
> that remind me, will hav eto make a good bear rotation, googlebee is decent but isnt using abilities as it should, maybe even a few edits?, I know xelper is making one but I dont no


Heres what i have been using for DRUID BEAR.

Have to say its not the best, or nothing near perfect, but it get the job done. Tanked DS10 with it.
You have to taunt urself, since i didnt code it to taunt.

DOWNLOAD:
PVE_BEAR_DRUID.rar

----------


## me28791

oh I dont tank using pqr.....I do that myself only ever use it if in say a 5 man and bored as hell with low dps

----------


## LtButterman

Has there been a new Fury profile out since Pieps? wondering if any updates have been made or new profiles.

----------


## brandontm

Doesn't work in raids for me. I don't know why when I went into an LFR a profile that works fine on the test dummy just does nothing in a raid. My shaman just sits there. I even tried turning off every single add-on to make sure nothing was messing with it. Anyone else had this problem?

----------


## LtButterman

> Doesn't work in raids for me. I don't know why when I went into an LFR a profile that works fine on the test dummy just does nothing in a raid. My shaman just sits there. I even tried turning off every single add-on to make sure nothing was messing with it. Anyone else had this problem?


Sometimes you have to initiate the rotation manually. Like for example with classes that first DOT up a target then follow through with rotation you might have to apply a dot then the bot will do the rest, if its not that then you might have to close wow and pqr and re open wow first then pqr.

----------


## DKVance73

> here ya go 
> kickmydog_HUNTER_Rotations.xml
> kickmydog_HUNTER_Abilities.xml


Huh? Are these the new 4.32 rotations? See it's not posted from kick so just have to ask.

----------


## onya

> Huh? Are these the new 4.32 rotations? See it's not posted from kick so just have to ask.


read the 3 posts directly before the one you quoted.

----------


## saga3180

> Ok and your point is? No need to be f'ing snarky. It's still a post NOT by kick himself hence the question. I get that the file site may be down, but it still doesn't answer the question.



Stop being such a douche he was just answering your question.
And no they are not the 4.3.2 rotation

----------


## sheuron

Profile updates, package includes:
*Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Fire PvP, Arcane PvE)
*Priest* (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
*Hunter* (MM PvE, Survival PvE)
*Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
*Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
*Death Knight* (Frost PvP)

xeron230112PQRProfiles.zip

- Minor fixes

----------


## kickmydog

Here is my updated profile.

The Test profile is the new SV PVE profile. If the patch actually takes place this week I will remove the old SV along with it's associated abilities and replace with the test profile abilities. Let me know if you encounter any problems.



```
http://www.mediafire.com/?u265n3zs1dz9hdh
```

As a heads up the up time on Black Arrow will not be 100%, an expert player would not get 100% because of never delaying explosive shot.

---------- Post added at 11:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 AM ----------




> Kick, in all the other profiles when I disable must be in combat to initiate rotation button and I have the No Dismount ability on top of rotation it works without dismounting but yours seems to want to attack everything. Not sure where in the profile it's causing this to happen to change it. Maybe you can help?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if IsMounted() then
> 	return true
> end
> ```


Not sure, when I play my hunter I require combat to use.

---------- Post added at 11:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 AM ----------

Filesonic is playing silly buggers at the moment, and has disabled downloads for me.

----------


## saga3180

> Profile updates, package includes:
> *Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Fire PvP, Arcane PvE)
> *Priest* (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
> *Hunter* (MM PvE, Survival PvE)
> *Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
> *Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
> *Death Knight* (Frost PvP)
> 
> xeron230112PQRProfiles.zip
> ...


Is there something wrong with the fury pve profile??
It wont use any skills?
Im fury smf

----------


## LtButterman

> Profile updates, package includes:
> *Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Fire PvP, Arcane PvE)
> *Priest* (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
> *Hunter* (MM PvE, Survival PvE)
> *Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
> *Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
> *Death Knight* (Frost PvP)
> 
> xeron230112PQRProfiles.zip
> ...


Fire mage pve profile still doesnt re-apply living bomb once it ticks off.

----------


## DKVance73

> Here is my updated profile.
> 
> The Test profile is the new SV PVE profile. If the patch actually takes place this week I will remove the old SV along with it's associated abilities and replace with the test profile abilities. Let me know if you encounter any problems.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> http://www.mediafire.com/?u265n3zs1dz9hdh
> ```
> ...


No problem, I'll test it as soon as the patch hits and let you know what I find.

----------


## kickmydog

> Profile updates, package includes:
> *Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Fire PvP, Arcane PvE)
> *Priest* (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
> *Hunter* (MM PvE, Survival PvE)
> *Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
> *Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
> *Death Knight* (Frost PvP)
> 
> xeron230112PQRProfiles.zip
> ...


Need to add Dreadlord Debilitator to your non-combat npc, a Well of Eternity mob.

----------


## vitalic

how possible would it be to add auto sap to a rogue pvp profile? so instead of having to spam a macro pqr would scan the object list so the second a stealthed player becomes visible it targets/saps them

----------


## Xelper

> how possible would it be to add auto sap to a rogue pvp profile? so instead of having to spam a macro pqr would scan the object list so the second a stealthed player becomes visible it targets/saps them


Not possible at all. I made the decision that PQR would only go as far as executing protected Lua for the purpose of safety to the end user. Adding Lua access to information outside of the Lua API would likely provide Blizzard with an easier way to detect this.

EDIT: Actually, I want to take back the "Not possible at all" comment in regards to this specific request.

If you have active units (arena1-5,) and you can target them based on this unit ID you can do this.



```
for i=1,5 do
    if UnitExists("arena"..i) then
        if (TARGET IS STEALTHED AND I CAN SAP) then
            PQR_CustomTarget = "arena"..i
            return true
        end
    end
end
```

----------


## vitalic

> Not possible at all. I made the decision that PQR would only go as far as executing protected Lua for the purpose of safety to the end user. Adding Lua access to information outside of the Lua API would likely provide Blizzard with an easier way to detect this.
> 
> EDIT: Actually, I want to take back the "Not possible at all" comment in regards to this specific request.
> 
> If you have active units (arena1-5,) and you can target them based on this unit ID you can do this.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



thanks for the response, i thought it was a good idea, shame it cant be done. im guessing by active units you mean it wouldnt work at the start of an arena when the arena frame for stealthed/invisible targets hasnt appeared yet. also im guessing that you could at the very least automate the standard sap macro so you can at least avoid having to spam the key

----------


## Xelper

It is possible that once the unit becomes visible for you (but is still stealthed) the unit frame appears. In which case the code very likely will work.

I don't know though, I do not PVP. You will need to test to find out.

Try this code out, it won't do anything functional but it will give you an idea. It will spam your chat if you can query an arena unit of a player with a stealth buff. Put it at the top of your rotation, it won't stop the rest from working.

Name: Unit Check
Spell ID: 0
Code:


```
for i=1,5 do
    if UnitExists("arena"..i) then
        local taretStealth = UnitBuffID("arena"..i, 1784)
        local taretProwl = UnitBuffID("arena"..i, 5215)
        if targetStealth or targetProwl then
            PQR_WriteToChat("Detected an arena unit that is stealthed!")
        end
    end
end
```

It is possible you can still query the unit for a split second when the player uses stealth but the client hasn't unregistered the unit, so you might get some false alarms. Be sure it is going off when a player is near you, you can see them, but they are stealthed. It would be interesting to know, profiles could for example detect a stealthed but visible enemy and (non-targetted) AOE them out before they get a chance to sap.

----------


## Meatglue

The pvp rogue profile Sheruon has already does this pretty much, you do have to have them targeted but it auto saps.



```
if UnitCanAttack("player","target") 
and not UnitAffectingCombat("target") 
and not UnitDebuffID("target",6770) 
and UnitCreatureType("target") == "Humanoid" 
and CheckInteractDistance("target",2)
then return true end
```

----------


## wuzbob

Any ret pvp profile in the making?

----------


## Meatglue

Still getting this lua error when I log onto certain characters specifically paladin. 

Message: [string "..."]:131: attempt to index field 'priorityTable' (a nil value)
Time: 01/23/12 17:09:05
Count: 1
Stack: [C]: ?
[string "..."]:131: in function `PQR_ExecuteBot'
[string "..."]:40: in function <[string "..."]:23>

Locals:

----------


## Xelper

Edit: nevermind.

----------


## UnrealEck

Any ideas on how to get a feral to use shred whenever clearcasting is buffed? It seems to just use rip or FB atm.

----------


## ishtro

> Free File Hosting, Online Storage & File Upload with FileServe Masterfrost.rar
> 
> My final masterfros profile for dk's.


can someone upload this profile for me plz.

----------


## GRB

> Still getting this lua error when I log onto certain characters specifically paladin. 
> 
> Message: [string "..."]:131: attempt to index field 'priorityTable' (a nil value)
> Time: 01/23/12 17:09:05
> Count: 1
> Stack: [C]: ?
> [string "..."]:131: in function `PQR_ExecuteBot'
> [string "..."]:40: in function <[string "..."]:23>
> 
> Locals:


That just appear once, and ur still able to use the rotation, just ignore that. Its the conflict with some other addons you have that use the same variables.

---------- Post added at 11:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:51 PM ----------

I decided not to pack my profiles, but instead to link them separately, since its easyer to update, and maintain.


```
Feral_druid_pvp_profile:
Feral_DRUID_Profile.rar

LFR_Resto_druid_profile:
LFR_Resto_profile.rar

Pve_bear_druid_profile:
PVE_BEAR_DRUID.rar

Ret_pve_pally:
RET_PVE_PALLY.rar
```

This is all the profiles i released and are still up to date.
No changes were made to them, just posting all links together.

----------


## brandontm

> Sometimes you have to initiate the rotation manually. Like for example with classes that first DOT up a target then follow through with rotation you might have to apply a dot then the bot will do the rest, if its not that then you might have to close wow and pqr and re open wow first then pqr.


I'll give it a shot again today. But I did try initiating the combat myself. After I get this working I'm going to publish my ele shaman profile(Mine does more dps than the current published ones) along with auto button clicking for fights like ultraxion.

----------


## DKVance73

BTW, the patch is going live tomorrow so @XHelper, if you have a way for us to find the offsets when it hits so you don't feel rushed to get them out (not sure what kind of work it entails), let us know.

MMO-Champion - World of Warcraft News and Raiding Strategies

----------


## Xelper

Offsets will be up shortly after the client is available. It really only takes me about 15 minutes to find the handful of offsets.

----------


## crystal_tech

I'll be releasing Updates to my code after the patch. and for the surv hunters I'm currently testing a fix to explosive shot once and for all so you get all 9 ticks.

----------


## Xelper

Interesting code to add to raiding profiles:
Name: Lightwell
Spell ID: 0
Code:


```
local LightwellName = "Lightwell"
local hp = UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player") * 100
local sLightwell = UnitBuffID("player", 7001)
if PQR_LightwellTimeout == nil then
	PQR_LightwellTimeout = 0
end


if hp < 70 and sLightwell == nil then
	if PQR_LightwellTimeout < GetTime() then
		PQR_LightwellTimeout = GetTime() + .5
		InteractUnit(LightwellName)
	end
end
```

Should use a Lightwell if it is available and you are < 70% HP. If the Lightwell name isn't english you need to change the LightwellName variable to whatever localization. 

EDIT: Improved.

----------


## kickmydog

> Interesting code to add to raiding profiles:
> Name: Lightwell
> Spell ID: 0
> Code:
> 
> 
> ```
> local LightwellName = "Lightwell"
> local hp = UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player") * 100
> ...


@ Xelper
Wow, that is an excellent idea, adding to my profile for tomorrow. 

Couple questions

How does it interact if there is a lightwell present but not in range?
How about multiple lightwells?

@ Sheuron
Is it possible for you to give the same treatment you gave the extra button in ultraxion, to the "Dream" extra button in Madness to auto reduce the damage from Shrapnel hits?

----------


## Xelper

Ive made a couple slight changes. Increased timeout to 1 second and will not click the Lightwell if you have the purple debuff on Yor'sahj (don't wanna blow up your raid.  :Smile: )

Your questions:
If the lightwell is not present or out of range it will still try to interact, however it won't have any effect at all.
If multiple lightwells I believe it should try to interact with the closest target. No way for me to test this though, if not I have a fix.
You can easily add a Shrapnel auto-click. You just need to check for the remaining time on the debuff "Shrapnel" on the player.

And now the new code:


```
local LightwellName = "Lightwell"
local hp = UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player") * 100
local sLightwell = UnitBuffID("player", 7001)
local sDeepCorruption = UnitDebuffID("player", 108220)
if PQR_LightwellTimeout == nil then
    PQR_LightwellTimeout = 0
end




if hp < 70 and sLightwell == nil then
    if PQR_LightwellTimeout < GetTime() then
        if sDeepCorruption == nil then
            PQR_LightwellTimeout = GetTime() + 1
            InteractUnit(LightwellName)
        end
    end
end
```

----------


## LtButterman

@Bossqwerty, I pray to god you update your epic arms profile right after new patch launch, too. Got a DS run the next day :L

----------


## imdasandman

> @Bossqwerty, I pray to god you update your epic arms profile right after new patch launch, too. Got a DS run the next day :L


He has nothing to change. Warriors are not receiving any buffs/nerds this patch. Play like you normally would and just load the offsets that gets posted up tomorrow.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk

----------


## LtButterman

> He has nothing to change. Warriors are not receiving any buffs/nerds this patch. Play like you normally would and just load the offsets that gets posted up tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


I meant updated to 4.3.2 so the profile works with new patch.

----------


## saga3180

> I meant updated to 4.3.2 so the profile works with new patch.



You dont get it right?
The profiles are not needed to be updated only the offsets not the PROFILE.

----------


## LtButterman

> You dont get it right?
> The profiles are not needed to be updated only the offsets not the PROFILE.


Yeah the offsets, you knew what i was talking about 2 posts ago no reason to continue being an ass..

----------


## onya

> Yeah the offsets, you knew what i was talking about 2 posts ago no reason to continue being an ass..


xelper releases the offsets so what you asked for makes no sense.

----------


## frII

Sorry,everything is ok.

----------


## DKVance73

Anyone else feel a tinge of panic when the page/forums weren't working this morning? Haha.

----------


## ace99ro

haha , yeah =)

----------


## DKVance73

Well seems the patch may not go live until tomorrow at the earliest due to an apparently very bad bug they discovered. So we can breathe easier for another week.

----------


## Meatglue

> Anyone else feel a tinge of panic when the page/forums weren't working this morning? Haha.


Yeah I definately thought they got shutdown. lol

----------


## Cookie799

This still working ? mine does nohing at mo seems to have all stopped

----------


## ace99ro

ofc it works the program has nothing to do with the forums being down for a bit

----------


## kickmydog

quick code update. Add this to Sheuron's special events ability to avoid Shrapnel.



```
-- Avoid sudden death on Madness (kickmydog)
local tentacledeath = select(7,UnitDebuffID("player",109597))
if tentacledeath and tentacledeath - GetTime() < 1 then RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1") end
```

I haven't had a chance to test it yet, but it's basically Shueron's original code for fading light, with the id changed.

----------


## couky

> Profile updates, package includes:
> *Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Fire PvP, Arcane PvE)
> *Priest* (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
> *Hunter* (MM PvE, Survival PvE)
> *Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
> *Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
> *Death Knight* (Frost PvP)
> 
> xeron230112PQRProfiles.zip
> ...


Thank you, I will let you know if there is any bug.




> And here it is! The renewed Shadow Priest profile.
> Shadow Priest Profile
> It'll continue to work as usual if you're level 85, but for a leveling Priest, here's some of the things it'll do for you.


Hi, I tried your link but the the file do not exist anymore  :Frown:

----------


## couky

Please erase that message.

----------


## Techz

> Thank you, I will let you know if there is any bug.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I tried your link but the the file do not exist anymore


Why as i tried the link and it does not work?

sorry that was for mentally shadow priest profile

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> Profile updates, package includes:
> *Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Fire PvP, Arcane PvE)
> *Priest* (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
> *Hunter* (MM PvE, Survival PvE)
> *Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
> *Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
> *Death Knight* (Frost PvP)
> 
> xeron230112PQRProfiles.zip
> ...


Thank you yet again sheuron! I get so excited whenever I see your multi-coloured posts!!  :Big Grin:  Was wondering if you have any plans to add Dark Simulacrum to the DK PVP profile? If you could toggle between copying healing spells and cc's, that would be amazing. I tried to modify Leetjerks code but I couldn't get it to work.  :Frown: 

For the priest holy profile I was wondering if there was a way to get pqr to cancel a heal if a more important heal is needed. For example, sometimes everyone will be topped off and pqr begins casting Heal just as another party member takes a large amount of damage. Usually it saves the member after it finishes casting but its very close, so alot of the times now I manually cancel it so it refocuses its heals on the member that needs it. Just a small thing to consider  :Smile:

----------


## ticklets

Updated my Disc PVE profile.




> Ticklets DISC PVE 1.1
> 
> A couple of bug fixesUpdated with Sheuron's autotarget smart healingSmart AOE healing added, will get group size before deciding when to cast Prayer of HealingAtonement rotation casts smite and holy fire, so make sure an enemy is targeted, unless you want to focus heals on someone.


DISC PVE

Edit: Some numbers using atonement rotation, Ultraxion 10N with 383ilvl:

34.1k HPS
11k Absorbs
5.2k DPS

----------


## ShinyKnight

> Why as i tried the link and it does not work?
> 
> sorry that was for mentally shadow priest profile


Wait... It worked for you, or didn't?

If it *did* work, do you mind uploading a mirror? I can't get to the original link either.

----------


## nebmyers

Any decent UH DK PQR Rotations?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Any decent UH DK PQR Rotations?


Currently gearing dk out again for unholy to make my current one better. Might take a small while tho  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk

----------


## DKVance73

I'm thinking the patch is tomorrow with the new maintenance update that just posted. It's a long one (that IS what she said).

----------


## sheuron

> Thank you yet again sheuron! I get so excited whenever I see your multi-coloured posts!!  Was wondering if you have any plans to add Dark Simulacrum to the DK PVP profile? If you could toggle between copying healing spells and cc's, that would be amazing. I tried to modify Leetjerks code but I couldn't get it to work. 
> 
> For the priest holy profile I was wondering if there was a way to get pqr to cancel a heal if a more important heal is needed. For example, sometimes everyone will be topped off and pqr begins casting Heal just as another party member takes a large amount of damage. Usually it saves the member after it finishes casting but its very close, so alot of the times now I manually cancel it so it refocuses its heals on the member that needs it. Just a small thing to consider


I think using dark simulacrum manually gives more control of spells you can get. Same to heals, if a raid member get a big hit just press ESC and ll cancel current heal.

----------


## sheuron

> Interesting code to add to raiding profiles:
> Name: Lightwell
> Spell ID: 0
> Code:
> 
> 
> ```
> local LightwellName = "Lightwell"
> local hp = UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player") * 100
> ...


Surprised this work, since is not possible to work with Lightwell on any other function, by example UnitExists("Lightwell") return nothing. Anyway i think can be used combat log to check if we have a lightwell active and avoid InteractUnit spam.



```
if event == "SPELL_CAST_SUCCESS" and spellId == LIGHTWELL_SPELLID then
    isLightwellDown = true
    Lightwell_GUID = destGUID
elseif event == ("UNIT_DESTROYED" or "UNIT_DIED") and destGUID == Lightwell_GUID then
    isLightwellDown = false
```

----------


## Xelper

Patch 4.3.2 will be deployed on US servers on Wednesday this week. I will have the new offsets up just after the servers have come back up.

----------


## Xelper

> Surprised this work, since is not possible to work with Lightwell on any other function, by example UnitExists("Lightwell") return nothing. Anyway i think can be used combat log to check if we have a lightwell active and avoid InteractUnit spam.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if event == "SPELL_CAST_SUCCESS" and spellId == LIGHTWELL_SPELLID then
>     isLightwellDown = true
>     Lightwell_GUID = destGUID
> elseif event == ("UNIT_DESTROYED" or "UNIT_DIED") and destGUID == Lightwell_GUID then
> ...


The way I had originally done the code was as follows:



```

/targetexact Lightwell
if target == Lightwell then
    InteractUnit("target")
end
-> Code here to restore last target or clear target using TargetLastTarget() / ClearTarget()
```

If InteractUnit("Lightwell") is not targetting the closest one, we can switch to that since /target always targets the closest. And yeah, I also found it strange I could just interact with it by name but couldn't do UnitExists on it. Also, InteractUnit() calls to non-existing units are not sent to the server, they just do nothing... so shouldn't worry about spamming it..

----------


## ShinyKnight

@Xelper - Do you have copies of some of the profiles that have been uploaded and shared recently, by chance...? I ask because almost all of the major file sharing sites have gone down in the last couple of days.  :Frown:

----------


## CPCS0101

> Thank you yet again sheuron! I get so excited whenever I see your multi-coloured posts!!  Was wondering if you have any plans to add Dark Simulacrum to the DK PVP profile? If you could toggle between copying healing spells and cc's, that would be amazing. I tried to modify Leetjerks code but I couldn't get it to work. 
> 
> For the priest holy profile I was wondering if there was a way to get pqr to cancel a heal if a more important heal is needed. For example, sometimes everyone will be topped off and pqr begins casting Heal just as another party member takes a large amount of damage. Usually it saves the member after it finishes casting but its very close, so alot of the times now I manually cancel it so it refocuses its heals on the member that needs it. Just a small thing to consider



Is anyone else having difficulty with Living Bomb casting? I've tried the original code, which simply ignores it and does not cast it on either the primary target or the focus target. I've also tried using the PVP version to see if it fires, but it doesn't. I've tried manually taking off some of the code, and NONE of the program works. I tried pasting in the mouseover code that was given before, and it makes the code very weird, making it so that actually clicking the target executes the rest of the code over and over.

EDIT: also, the AoE part of the code doesn't execute Fire Blast, but I kind of assume it's related to the living bomb not being casted...

----------


## kickmydog

well i've tested the lightwell code in dragon soul, and it worked perfectly, and didn't even get stacks of corruption either.

----------


## onya

I tried making some code to nin ja crystals on ultraxion in lfr. didn't seem to work, perhaps they require a gcd. unitexists didn't work for them. gave up because it seemed like too much effort for something so pointless.

----------


## treamydk

Well, 

which profile do you suggest for a demo/affli warlock?

I don't think the ones shipped with the release of pqrotation is that good. Maybe they're not built for 4.3

Greetz

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Well, 
> 
> which profile do you suggest for a demo/affli warlock?
> 
> I don't think the ones shipped with the release of pqrotation is that good. Maybe they're not built for 4.3
> 
> Greetz


crysal_tech's is almost complete, have patience young grasshopper

----------


## treamydk

Is there a SVN-Trunk to get the latest stable releases? I've tryed to checkout yours, but its not working for me.

----------


## Kaolla

I know this is way past being helpful, but in response to the question of using my Death and Decay thing a week ago: it's completely fine (honestly, nothing could make me happier) if you guys find a use for some of my code.

My Unholy rotation is completely broken at this point, and I haven't played WoW in a few weeks, but let me know if I can help in any way. Most of that rotation was built on earlier profiles, so I'm thrilled if I can give back in some way  :Smile: 

Keep up the great work, guys. I'm not so interested in WoW anymore, but PQR got me more interested in programming than any number of classes and lectures.

----------


## Meatglue

Bubba if you can help me reverse some of your abilities it would be pretty nice. I am trying to make a PvP prot war profile for flag carrying. Problem im having is the ability for spell check/reflect for DS and shattering throw/colossus smash/hamstring for BS. I do not understand coding enough to flip roles from staying in DS and only switching to BS to fulfill those needs. I know you are busy but if this is an easy fix let me know.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Bubba if you can help me reverse some of your abilities it would be pretty nice. I am trying to make a PvP prot war profile for flag carrying. Problem im having is the ability for spell check/reflect for DS and shattering throw/colossus smash/hamstring for BS. I do not understand coding enough to flip roles from staying in DS and only switching to BS to fulfill those needs. I know you are busy but if this is an easy fix let me know.


Lol I can probably create a smoother one now a days, but sure tomorrow I'll see what I can do

----------


## Meatglue

That would be terrific. I know Sheruon has a prot war profile now, I was planning on just mixing the abilities together. I wish more of you profile maker's were pvper's. haha

----------


## taker

delete this message

(i had a bad library loaded)

----------


## Kinky

Hey guys!
I'm looking for a poor soul to try something out for me while I'm at school.

I've been trying to come up with a "decent" way to automatically refresh Vampiric Touch and Devouring Plague on your target if you're getting some strong intellect procs, and when they're just about to expire (just to squeeze in a bit more DPS) but I'm unable to test it myself right now.

It's basically a slightly modified version of Vampiric Touch than what I'm using in my currently released profile, taking this into account.

Name: Vampiric Touch
Spell ID: 34914
Code:

```
local VT,_,_,_,_,_,timer = UnitDebuffID("target",34914,"player")
local haste = GetCombatRating(19)
local latency = select(4,GetNetStats())

-- Is Vampiric Touch a known spell?
if IsSpellKnown(34914)
	and UnitExists("target")
	and PQR_IsMoving(1) == false
	and IsSpellInRange(tostring(GetSpellInfo(34914)), "target")
then
	if VT then
		if UnitBuffID("player",74241) then
			local PT,_,_,_,_,_,PTTimer = UnitBuffID("player",74241)
			
			if PTTimer - GetTime() > 11 then return true
			elseif PTTimer - GetTime() < 3 then return true end
		elseif UnitBuffID("player",75170) then
			local LW,_,_,_,_,_,LWtimer = UnitBuffID("player",75170)
			
			if LWTimer - GetTime() > 14 then return true
			elseif LWTimer - GetTime() < 3 then return true end
		end
		
		if UnitBuffID("player", 90355) or UnitBuffID("player", 80353) or UnitBuffID("player", 32182) or UnitBuffID("player", 2825) then
			if timer - GetTime() <= 3/((1.5/((1+(haste/12805))*1.05*1.03*1.30))+(latency/1000)) then return true end
		else
			if timer - GetTime() <= 3/((1.5/((1+(haste/12805))*1.05*1.03))+(latency/1000)) then return true end
		end
	else return true end
end
```

Not entirely sure if there's a more gracefull way of doing this.  :Embarrassment:  Open to suggestions on this matter.

----------


## Valma

@mentally

Why u need to dot clip on SP?Ok,I can understand why destro lock needs to clip Immo for bigger Conflagate,but SP... :/

Here is the logic that I use for destrolock - store haste rating on every CAST of Immo(HUEHUE AFTERPERFORM LUA),on later checks compare first if your current rating is more than previous one,if it is then check will it provide you more ticks on dot or just the same amount.

Edit: Ups,sorry,too sleepy >.< Anyway I will leave the trick with haste where it is,and as for your question about int - the trick is almost the same, you will just need to decide what difference in int will be a DPS gain to clip a dot.

----------


## Testy9

Holy Paladin - Is it possible to add a range check for certain abilities? For example, if 4 players have low health, the profile then needs to make sure that the 4 players are close to each other (e.g. within 10 yards radius) and if so.... Light of Dawn or Holy Radiance will be used.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Holy Paladin - Is it possible to add a range check for certain abilities? For example, if 4 players have low health, the profile then needs to make sure that the 4 players are close to each other (e.g. within 10 yards radius) and if so.... Light of Dawn or Holy Radiance will be used.


have fun disecting onyas chain heal code and morphing it into what you asked for =) ill wait right here  :Stick Out Tongue:  FYI it is on the list of things for me to do, but pretty low on there

----------


## Meatglue

> have fun disecting onyas chain heal code and morphing it into what you asked for =) ill wait right here  FYI it is on the list of things for me to do, but pretty low on there


That's right because Unholy DK (for pvp too cough) and Prot PvP is super important atm. haha

----------


## kclux

I tried to use Sheuron's Combat Rogue Profile and it does not apply poisons for me. Anyone else having that problem ?

----------


## Testy9

> have fun disecting onyas chain heal code and morphing it into what you asked for =) ill wait right here  FYI it is on the list of things for me to do, but pretty low on there


I'm reading into it right now, but there's another thing that also needs to be considered -- Holy Radiance shouldn't be casted on the same player twice. Because if it's casted on the same player twice in less than three seconds, it will do nothing but refreshes or renews the HoT - causing both HPS and mana losses. So, Holy Radiance should only cast on two different targets nearby. And cast HR on the previous target again to land a new HoT. For example:

HR cast on Player(A)
Player(A) gets a HoT.
HR cast on Player(B)
Player(B) gets a HoT.
When the HoT from Player(A) expires, cast HR on Player(A) again.
When the HoT from Player(B) expires, cast Player(B) on him again.

*BTW this HoT lasts only three seconds. 

Rinse and repeat, assumed if the profile is casting Holy Radiance continuously. Also, there's an exception to this 'cast HR on 2 different targets in-between' rule -- If the Holy Paladin has HIGH haste + Divine Favor + Bloodlust activated, then the profile should cast HR on 3 or 4 different targets in-between. This action will equal very high HPS, like 50k+ HPS.

----------


## ticklets

> I'm reading into it right now, but there's another thing that also needs to be considered -- Holy Radiance shouldn't be casted on the same player twice. Because if it's casted on the same player twice, it will do nothing but refreshes or renews the HoT - causing both HPS and mana losses. So, Holy Radiance should only cast on two different targets nearby. And cast HR on the previous target again to land a new HoT. For example:
> 
> HR cast on Player(A)
> Player(A) gets the HoT.
> HR cast on Player(B)
> Player(B) gets the HoT.
> When the HoT from Player(A) expires, cast HR on Player(A) again.
> When the HoT from Player(B) expires, cast Player(B) on him again.
> 
> ...


Well, Currently the Holy Radiance code casts on the player and doesn't recast because it checks if the player already has the buff. It's possible to not cast it on a player who already has the buff.

Also, servers are back up with the new patch which means PQR won't work, for anyone wondering. We just have to wait patiently for Xelper to update the offsets and we are good to go. Don't pressure him, he is generally quick with these things.

EDIT: NVM, new patch was not implemented. Probably next week. PQR should work fine for everyone.

----------


## Testy9

> Well, Currently the Holy Radiance code casts on the player and doesn't recast because it checks if the player already has the buff. It's possible to not cast it on a player who already has the buff.
> 
> Also, servers are back up with the new patch which means PQR won't work, for anyone wondering. We just have to wait patiently for Xelper to update the offsets and we are good to go. Don't pressure him, he is generally quick with these things.
> 
> EDIT: NVM, new patch was not implemented. Probably next week. PQR should work fine for everyone.



Yeah, but due to the range issue, I'd have to click a proper target so the profile can cast HR on him and then click a different target... but during that, I have to cancel out the current HR cast because the profile was too fast casting another HR on the same target that I was gonna change, heh.

----------


## crystal_tech

do you have the proper poisons bought?

----------


## Meatglue

> Yeah, but due to the range issue, I'd have to click a proper target so the profile can cast HR on him and then click a different target... but during that, I have to cancel out the current HR cast because the profile was too fast casting another HR on the same target that I was gonna change, heh.


Testy which hpally profile are you using?

----------


## Techz

> do you have the proper poisons bought?


Hi Crystal

Any news on the warlock profiles?

----------


## Kinky

> @mentally
> 
> Why u need to dot clip on SP?Ok,I can understand why destro lock needs to clip Immo for bigger Conflagate,but SP... :/
> 
> Here is the logic that I use for destrolock - store haste rating on every CAST of Immo(HUEHUE AFTERPERFORM LUA),on later checks compare first if your current rating is more than previous one,if it is then check will it provide you more ticks on dot or just the same amount.
> 
> Edit: Ups,sorry,too sleepy >.< Anyway I will leave the trick with haste where it is,and as for your question about int - the trick is almost the same, you will just need to decide what difference in int will be a DPS gain to clip a dot.


All dots scale with Intellect/haste (Similarily how Death Knight's dots scale with Attack Power and Haste iirc?), therefore it makes sense even for Shadow Priests to dot clip. :P The stronger intellect and/or haste procs you have, the stronger your dots will be and refreshing the dots JUST AS and before they run out similarily extends the powered-up dot for another full duration. It's a DPS gain for every single DoT caster.

----------


## couky

> I tried to use Sheuron's Combat Rogue Profile and it does not apply poisons for me. Anyone else having that problem ?


Yep, same for me and I do have the poisons in my bag.




> Updated my Disc PVE profile.
> 
> 
> 
> DISC PVE
> 
> Edit: Some numbers using atonement rotation, Ultraxion 10N with 383ilvl:
> 
> 34.1k HPS
> ...


Awesome, finally a disci pve prist profil.
Thank you very much !  :Smile:

----------


## sheuron

2 common mistakes using my profiles:

- Playing non english game client. Some abilities use english names, if you want to use rotation on your language need to edit names.

- Test rotation on a dummy with 1 hp.

----------


## Weird0

maybe silly and dumb questions but its still burining inside me and i have to let it out...

how save is this to use? 
do you need something to allow protected whatever you call it lua thingy ?
how does it do what it does ? well obviously it injects but what does it do to the client?


i already tried it on my botting account and it was a blast ^^

----------


## Testy9

> Testy which hpally profile are you using?



The work Lofty (I think that was his name) one

----------


## averykey

> The work Lofty (I think that was his name) one


Lofty was just updating bubbas profile, get bubbas he has been updating it like a madman latley,

----------


## marcoman666

Any good Boomkin PVE profile?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I'm reading into it right now, but there's another thing that also needs to be considered -- Holy Radiance shouldn't be casted on the same player twice. Because if it's casted on the same player twice in less than three seconds, it will do nothing but refreshes or renews the HoT - causing both HPS and mana losses. So, Holy Radiance should only cast on two different targets nearby. And cast HR on the previous target again to land a new HoT. For example:
> 
> HR cast on Player(A)
> Player(A) gets a HoT.
> HR cast on Player(B)
> Player(B) gets a HoT.
> When the HoT from Player(A) expires, cast HR on Player(A) again.
> When the HoT from Player(B) expires, cast Player(B) on him again.
> 
> ...


I'll look into hr again, was planning on actually doin school work today but may have to put that off  :Stick Out Tongue: 

after thinking how i'm going to do it, i decided on this.... in a raid as opposed to a dungeon group, i will raise the number of elligible people who can receive the buff to either a tank or yourself the healer. as a healer you should always be in an ideal position for LoD anyways which makes HR ideal as well.... and a tank is always surrounded by Melee normally as well SO i think i'll play around with that idea and see how it flies with you guys

----------


## Shamrockstar

> Updated my Disc PVE profile.
> 
> 
> 
> DISC PVE
> 
> Edit: Some numbers using atonement rotation, Ultraxion 10N with 383ilvl:
> 
> 34.1k HPS
> ...


Nice profile I like watching the attonement profile do it's thing.

----------


## Meatglue

Yeah I'd say Bubba's Hpal profile is king for pve but Cokx has a sick PvP Hpal profile. I think Cokx said he fixed LoS delay but sometimes I tend to have to self target to heal myself better but all in all its great.

----------


## Sheepmoon

> All dots scale with Intellect/haste (Similarily how Death Knight's dots scale with Attack Power and Haste iirc?), therefore it makes sense even for Shadow Priests to dot clip. :P The stronger intellect and/or haste procs you have, the stronger your dots will be and refreshing the dots JUST AS and before they run out similarily extends the powered-up dot for another full duration. It's a DPS gain for every single DoT caster.


This is what I have been using I don't think its any more elegant than what you have. Probably worse but hey it works fine so I don't mind.



```
local VT, _, _, _, _, _, timer = UnitDebuffID("target", 34914, "PLAYER")
local target = UnitExists("target")

PQ_Lightweave   = 75170
PQ_PowerTorrent   = 74241
PQ_VolcanicPotion   = 79476
PQ_SynapseSprings   = 96230



PQ_Buffs = { 
   [PQ_Lightweave] = {check = true, hasBuff = false, endTime = nil},
   [PQ_SynapseSprings] = {check = true, hasBuff = false, endTime = nil},
   [PQ_VolcanicPotion] = {check = true, hasBuff = false, endTime = nil},
   [PQ_PowerTorrent] = {check = true, hasBuff = false, endTime = nil}
}


function PQ_CheckForAllBuffs()

	for k, v in pairs(PQ_Buffs) do
	
		if PQ_Buffs[k].check == true and UnitBuffID('player', k) then
		
			PQ_Buffs[k].hasBuff = true
			PQ_Buffs[k].endTime = (select(7, UnitBuffID("player", k)))
			
		end
	
	end

end



function PQ_GetTimeLeftBuff(buff)

	return PQ_Buffs[buff].endTime - GetTime()

end


PQ_CheckForAllBuffs()

if target == nil or PQR_IsMoving(1) or IsSpellInRange("Vampiric Touch", "target") ~= 1 then return false else

		if PQ_Buffs[PQ_VolcanicPotion].hasBuff then
			if PQ_GetTimeLeftBuff(PQ_VolcanicPotion) < 5 and timer - GetTime() < 10 then
			return true
			end
		end

		if PQ_Buffs[PQ_Lightweave].hasBuff then
			if PQ_GetTimeLeftBuff(PQ_Lightweave) < 5 and timer - GetTime() < 10 then
			return true
			end
		end

		if PQ_Buffs[PQ_PowerTorrent].hasBuff then
			if PQ_GetTimeLeftBuff(PQ_PowerTorrent) < 5 and timer - GetTime() < 10 then
			return true
			end
		end
		
		if PQ_Buffs[PQ_SynapseSprings].hasBuff then
			if PQ_GetTimeLeftBuff(PQ_SynapseSprings) < 5 and timer - GetTime() < 10 then
			return true
			end
		end

end
```





> Awesome, finally a disci pve prist profil.
> Thank you very much !


Thats kinda frustrating to read since I have posted 2 versions of my disc pve profile now. Kinda get the feeling profiles just get lost in the mess here, probably no point uploading them if people don't see them and use them.

----------


## CharleyWex

> Yeah I'd say Bubba's Hpal profile is king for pve but Cokx has a sick PvP Hpal profile. I think Cokx said he fixed LoS delay but sometimes I tend to have to self target to heal myself better but all in all its great.


I'm still using Lofty's 1.3 profile, its a bit more mana efficient and geared towards heroic raids.

Buba, remember how a while back I said that sometimes your profile only heals me by spamming holy light and would switch to the tank when he was low but not heal any other players? I'd been using your newest profile and it was working great, then when I got to the deathwing fight it started doing the spam healing light thing on my toon and ignore the damage going out to other players.. It was even spamming holy light on me when both myself and the tank were at full HP. The rest of the group was not at full HP so I think the casting was working correctly just not the targeting. No idea why this happens sometimes.

I even tried switching profiles mid fight then switching back to yours and it still continued to happen.

This is for your latest release.

----------


## saga3180

Can someone post or link me to cockx profile????

----------


## daizepam

Mentally, do you mind uploading your spriest updated profile? Preferably a profile that takes use of spriest 4pc and Mind Spikes with Shadowfiend cd up.

----------


## Debordes

Can someone post the Cokx holy paly pvp profile? I seem to be not be able to find it

----------


## Sharge

> I'm still using Lofty's 1.3 profile, its a bit more mana efficient and geared towards heroic raids.
> 
> Buba, remember how a while back I said that sometimes your profile only heals me by spamming holy light and would switch to the tank when he was low but not heal any other players? I'd been using your newest profile and it was working great, then when I got to the deathwing fight it started doing the spam healing light thing on my toon and ignore the damage going out to other players.. It was even spamming holy light on me when both myself and the tank were at full HP. The rest of the group was not at full HP so I think the casting was working correctly just not the targeting. No idea why this happens sometimes.
> 
> I even tried switching profiles mid fight then switching back to yours and it still continued to happen.
> 
> This is for your latest release.



This is also happening to me , Profile with no Light of Dawn work perfectly , But the newest release , it always cast holy light on me

What I did to test if this was true is I invited a friend , told him to lose some hp (10%) removed Holy shock , and all it was doing is spamming Holy Light on me and not on him.


Hope you can help bubba  :Frown: 


Edit : Also not working with no addons enabled.

----------


## Sheepmoon

> Mentally, do you mind uploading your spriest updated profile? Preferably a profile that takes use of spriest 4pc and Mind Spikes with Shadowfiend cd up.


Shadow PVE with 4pc rotation

Opening rotation does mind spike + mind blast rotation if shadowfiend and archangel is out of synch later in the fight just switch to normal pve rotation. Don't wait more than 30 seconds for them to line up or it is a dps loss.

PVE rotation mostly mentallys work, has focus target multi dotting etc. You need to edit the VT and DP buffed refresh code if you don't have tailoring and engineering.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I'm still using Lofty's 1.3 profile, its a bit more mana efficient and geared towards heroic raids.
> 
> Buba, remember how a while back I said that sometimes your profile only heals me by spamming holy light and would switch to the tank when he was low but not heal any other players? I'd been using your newest profile and it was working great, then when I got to the deathwing fight it started doing the spam healing light thing on my toon and ignore the damage going out to other players.. It was even spamming holy light on me when both myself and the tank were at full HP. The rest of the group was not at full HP so I think the casting was working correctly just not the targeting. No idea why this happens sometimes.
> 
> I even tried switching profiles mid fight then switching back to yours and it still continued to happen.
> 
> This is for your latest release.


If only I could have this happen when I'm playing I could debug this easier!

And to all the people disappointed in pvp whats wrong with mine? I dislike incomplete projects

----------


## CharleyWex

> If only I could have this happen when I'm playing I could debug this easier!
> 
> And to all the people disappointed in pvp whats wrong with mine? I dislike incomplete projects


Not sure, I like your standard pvp set up. Is there a way that I can help debug it for you when it happens to me? It doesn't cause any .lua errors.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Not sure, I like your standard pvp set up. Is there a way that I can help debug it for you when it happens to me? It doesn't cause any .lua errors.


yea whenever it starts happening, go to the PQR window and click settings, then debug mode and just watch what it's trying to do.... if all it's trying to do is cast Holy Light on you then there does seem to be an error with what PQR_CustomTarget is seeing.... like it's getting stuck at us setting ourselves as the default target

----------


## Starphall

Hello...anybody might help me ?..i was using a enhancement shaman profile ...a month ago...but now im looking for a profile...i found 2 coming from the pqr wiki link....none are working...when i at X it said enabled...but nothing working..i watched the folder...one of the 2 i tried is kinda small...the abillity.xml is only 5kb...if anybody can send me a link to download a working one...thx !!

----------


## bu_ba_911

hmmm..... alright i'm going to be uploading my test Holy Radiance code to SVN..... please note i was having a little bit of fun with it and added some unneeded code just to make it seem much more impressive than it actually is  :Stick Out Tongue: 

i would recommend keeping a backup of the old profile just in case this blows up in your face and you don't know how to swap abilities out of the rotation..... and quick hysterically i have the names backwards from what you think they would be  :Stick Out Tongue: 

The ability that is known to work and not break roations: Holy Radiance Test
The ability that I just rewrote and is potentially unstable: Holy Radiance

don't you guys just love my naming systems sometimes?  :Big Grin: 

*edit*

just did another quick update, wont be able to test this one though

also on a side note, i finally saw first hand the HL glitch where it only casts on yourself... and it is indeed just getting stuck during the autotargeting and casts player only..... it should only ever cast player if we aren't in a group, otherwise is should cast raid(their number here) (ie raid 21 or raid17) going to be going through the targeting again tomorrow maybe i have some bad values in there for when people are low on health, but not low enough for a divine light etc

----------


## onya

bubba holy with onya hr.zip

completely untested version of bubba holy pve profile using my chain heal code for holy radiance

----------


## bu_ba_911

> bubba holy with onya hr.zip
> 
> completely untested version of bubba holy pve profile using my chain heal code for holy radiance


lol i personally was trying to avoid that code until i could config it to how i wanted  :Stick Out Tongue: 

with HR having a radius as opposed to jumps i wanted to focus on hotspots of where people should be (ie healer/tank) and make it a smart cast depending on how many people are in group/raid.... if this works better than what i currently have ill just incorporate it but then i would feel ashamed of myself haha XD

----------


## onya

> lol i personally was trying to avoid that code until i could config it to how i wanted 
> 
> with HR having a radius as opposed to jumps i wanted to focus on hotspots of where people should be (ie healer/tank) and make it a smart cast depending on how many people are in group/raid.... if this works better than what i currently have ill just incorporate it but then i would feel ashamed of myself haha XD


this works on a radius around the target not jumps like chain heal, it's much simpler than chain heal was :P

you can configure the hp thresholds for the target and the secondary targets, as well as well as the radius distance and the number of secondary targets that need to be in range via variables at the top of the library code.

i based my reasoning on the druid spell without actually reading how hr works (d'oh!) the druid spell has a direct heal component so you'd want to cast it on the person with the lowest hp who has enough people in range. i guess for hr you'd want to save the number of people in range for every possible target and then cast it on the person with the highest number of secondaries. anyway hope it gave you something to start with  :Big Grin:

----------


## Meatglue

Kickmydog your web hosting site is not allowing downloads.

http://www.filesonic.com/file/ZV45e3...an_21_2012.rar

Scratch this, I noticed your new sv profile upload on the other site for patch has the pvp profiles I need anyways.  :Smile:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> this works on a radius around the target not jumps like chain heal, it's much simpler than chain heal was :P
> 
> you can configure the hp thresholds for the target and the secondary targets, as well as well as the radius distance and the number of secondary targets that need to be in range via variables at the top of the library code.
> 
> i based my reasoning on the druid spell without actually reading how hr works (d'oh!) the druid spell has a direct heal component so you'd want to cast it on the person with the lowest hp who has enough people in range. i guess for hr you'd want to save the number of people in range for every possible target and then cast it on the person with the highest number of secondaries. anyway hope it gave you something to start with


Well I guess when I'm done with work tomorrow I get to completely dissect two things of code lol. Thank you, sounds like it should work

----------


## Meatglue

> Well I guess when I'm done with work tomorrow I get to completely dissect two things of code lol. Thank you, sounds like it should work


All the more time for prot pvp war and pve/pvp unholy!

----------


## onya

here's a version of the findGoodTarget function that casts on the person with the most secondary targets in range



```
function findGoodTarget()
   if table.maxn(hrtargets) ~=0 and table.maxn(hrsecondary) >= hrsecondarytargets then   
      table.sort(hrtargets, sortDefHealth)  
      table.sort(hrsecondary, sortDefHealth)
      local mostsec = -1
      for x = 1, table.maxn(hrtargets) do
          local inrange = 0
          for y = 1, table.maxn(hrsecondary) do
            if IsInRange(hrtargets[x],hrsecondary[y]) and hrtargets[x] ~= hrsecondary[y] then inrange = inrange + 1 end
          end
          if inrange > mostsec then
             mostsec = inrange
             local besttarget = member[hrtargets[x]].name 
          end          
      end
      if mostsec > hrsecondarytargets  then return besttarget end
   end
 end 
end
```

----------


## Meatglue

Onya any interest in making a pvp resto shammy profile?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> here's a version of the findGoodTarget function that casts on the person with the most secondary targets in range
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> function findGoodTarget()
>    if table.maxn(hrtargets) ~=0 and table.maxn(hrsecondary) >= hrsecondarytargets then   
>       table.sort(hrtargets, sortDefHealth)  
>       table.sort(hrsecondary, sortDefHealth)
> ...


Now see that's why the person who creates something always understands it better haha. Would have taken me much longer to figure out where the key part of the code I wanted to change was haha ty :-)

----------


## [Blinded]

I found an answer for my previous question my self  :Big Grin: 

So if i use "PQR_WriteToChat( <msg> ) the message will appear two times in my chat, i thing this is a bug and should be reported  :Smile:

----------


## onya

> Onya any interest in making a pvp resto shammy profile?


give me ideas and i can implement them, i don't pvp.

----------


## Aquaplex

Is the holy priest profile supposed to spam heal non-stop once in combat? It keeps casting it even when everyone is at full health...

----------


## Kezzin86

> give me ideas and i can implement them, i don't pvp.


Here's a couple things off the top of my head. Feel free to correct them or add to the list.

Cleanse specific player debuffs, and ignore others.. like hungering cold and unstable affliction.
Purge innervate, pally wings, etc.
Stoneclaw + earth shield self when being focused, earth shield partner when being ignored.
Interrupt heals.
Hex focus target if main target is near death.
Ground certain key abilities like polymorph, cyclone, etc.
Tremor all applicable types of cc.

----------


## dookieface

first of all i have to say WOW this mod is to insane..always topping dps on my frost dk.pulled 65k on maddness in lfr lastnight. 

rep+5 my friend..

is there a working/updated unholy spec for pve?
thanks

----------


## couky

> Kickmydog your web hosting site is not allowing downloads.
> 
> &#68;ownlo&#97;d&#32;&#32;for&#32;free&#32;on&#32;&#70;ilesoni&#99;&#46;&#99; om
> 
> Scratch this, I noticed your new sv profile upload on the other site for patch has the pvp profiles I need anyways.


Can't download it  :Frown: 
How can I donwload with sVN please ?

----------


## Hoblerhans

> Thats kinda frustrating to read since I have posted 2 versions of my disc pve profile now. Kinda get the feeling profiles just get lost in the mess here, probably no point uploading them if people don't see them and use them.


Nooooooo!

Let me say this: I am using this tool since page 10 (or so...) and i appreciate the hard work and time all the coders and xelper put in this little treasure chest.
i have to admit I am nothing but a lazy leecher but u guys do an awesome work and resignating in front of us lazy boys will bring this project down (hopefully the sense of this line of words is clear...i am not quite sure about my language qualities^^)

So PLS upload ur work (maybe write a link in these little lines under ur comments...damn it i don´t find the right word...).

Btw: is it possible to convert averys ret profile into a prot profile? xelpers one is pretty basic and i would prefer if deff cds would be automated too..

God...by rereading this stuff I realise how bad my english grammar has become^^

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Nooooooo!
> 
> Let me say this: I am using this tool since page 10 (or so...) and i appreciate the hard work and time all the coders and xelper put in this little treasure chest.
> i have to admit I am nothing but a lazy leecher but u guys do an awesome work and resignating in front of us lazy boys will bring this project down (hopefully the sense of this line of words is clear...i am not quite sure about my language qualities^^)
> 
> So PLS upload ur work (maybe write a link in these little lines under ur comments...damn it i don´t find the right word...).
> 
> Btw: is it possible to convert averys ret profile into a prot profile? xelpers one is pretty basic and i would prefer if deff cds would be automated too..
> 
> God...by rereading this stuff I realise how bad my english grammar has become^^


Lol yes, if you are s profile writer, maybe add it to your signature :-)

----------


## firepong

If anyone wants it, here's my updated FireKitteh profile with 4p T13. If you have a 2p but no 4p, just remove the Ravage! from the rotation.

Profiles.rar

It's not perfect. If you feral charge in, the pops Ravage!, and usually, before the rotation ever uses it, it pops Tiger's Fury and it wastes the charge Ravage!. I'll code something in as soon as I figure out how I'm going to do it  :Smile: 

Also, it could possibly be better. I just took FireKitteh's profile and like I said, added in support for 2p and 4p bonuses, and made a couple subtle changes here and there.

----------


## Meatglue

> Here's a couple things off the top of my head. Feel free to correct them or add to the list.
> 
> Cleanse specific player debuffs, and ignore others.. like hungering cold and unstable affliction.
> Purge innervate, pally wings, etc.
> Stoneclaw + earth shield self when being focused, earth shield partner when being ignored.
> Interrupt heals.
> Hex focus target if main target is near death.
> Ground certain key abilities like polymorph, cyclone, etc.
> Tremor all applicable types of cc.


I am not sure if maybe adding wolf form when no one needs a heal would help or not for arena. I know it's useful in kiting, maybe just a hotkey for that would be the easiest.

----------


## TehVoyager

im actuaily kind of interested in this. what are the chances of detection while running this program?
have there been any reported instances of bans occuring from using this addon?

----------


## solarwake

Can anyone give me some help adding dark simulacrum to the masterfrost rotation? Essentially I want it to only cast to steal shattered ice from hagara in ds. That would be the only time I would ever use it in ds.

Thanks Solarwake

----------


## ace99ro

any chance someone has time to do an updated Shammy Enhancement rotation ? the ones that are up atm lack a lot of dps

Rankings are based on the following priorities:
1) Searing Totem
2) Stormstrike
3) Lava Lash
4) Lightning Bolt only when Maelstrom Weapon = 5
5) Unleash Elements
6) Flame Shock if dot is not up
7) Earth Shock
8 ) Feral Spirit
Lightning Shield is kept active
Windfury Weapon Main Hand
Flametongue Weapon Off Hand

----------


## Weird0

> im actuaily kind of interested in this. what are the chances of detection while running this program?
> have there been any reported instances of bans occuring from using this addon?




asked the same and a couple of other questions but i think ppl tend to ignore these kind of question and expect you to sift through 300+ pages to find the answer ^^

----------


## fireman605

I havent heard of anyone being banned for this paticular program but as with any third party program there is the risk of being banned. blizzard has no detection in place atm but they can change that on the fly with no warning. anything in the bot section has a risk of getting you banned so if you cant live without your account then dont take the chance.

----------


## Shamrockstar

> Can't download it 
> How can I donwload with sVN please ?


Stolen from bu_ba_911's signature:Tortoise SVN Setup Turotial - Bubba&#39;s Tutorial on Tortoise Setup - YouTube

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Can anyone give me some help adding dark simulacrum to the masterfrost rotation? Essentially I want it to only cast to steal shattered ice from hagara in ds. That would be the only time I would ever use it in ds.
> 
> Thanks Solarwake


Spell Name: Dark Sim
Spell ID: 77606
Delay: 0
Target: Target
LUA Code:


```
local spell = UnitCastingInfo("target")

if spell == "GetSpellInfo(105289)" then
  return true
end
```

totally and completely untested, thought i would get creative with checking spell name so that it's Universal across all languages of WoW  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tyron1989

> I'll give it a test and update you on how it goes.
> 
> This works excellently thank you Von10. I will update my profile shortly to include this.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> http://www.filesonic.com/file/wXXuvZs/Hunter_Profile_Jan_18_2012.rar
> http://www.filesonic.com/file/H33iSKR/kickmydog_HUNTER_Abilities.xml
> ...



Can somone copy/paste the files to here please because of this dam Mega upload ban every filesharing website wont let you download the files. from filesonic

all i get it 

"All sharing functionality on FileSonic is now disabled. Our service can only be used to upload and retrieve files that you have uploaded personally.

If this file belongs to you, please login to download it directly from your file manager."

----------


## couky

> Stolen from bu_ba_911's signature:Tortoise SVN Setup Turotial - Bubba's Tutorial on Tortoise Setup - YouTube


Thank you ^^

Edit : I don't see kickmydog svn link.

----------


## solarwake

Thanks bu_bu! it works great. I modified to work on focus target so I could move on to another target if I needed to.. but it works great. Only other question I would have is, would it screw up the rotation to have it at the top? It should only work on that one spell correct?

Thanks,
Solarwake

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Thanks bu_bu! it works great. I modified to work on focus target so I could move on to another target if I needed to.. but it works great. Only other question I would have is, would it screw up the rotation to have it at the top? It should only work on that one spell correct?
> 
> Thanks,
> Solarwake


yea shouldn't be a problem having it at the top

----------


## solarwake

Woot! Thanks for the help bu_ba + rep  :Smile: 

Solarwake

----------


## bu_ba_911

> first of all i have to say WOW this mod is to insane..always topping dps on my frost dk.pulled 65k on maddness in lfr lastnight. 
> 
> rep+5 my friend..
> 
> is there a working/updated unholy spec for pve?
> thanks


currently working on mine..... updated DnD code for Unholy..... will only cast on LeftControl unless you press RightControl and enable auto cast DnD on enemy target on mouseover haha currently thats the most up-to-date Unholy rotation i've done on my SVN

----------


## merrikh

ok i cant remember who it was and im sorry but for the disc priest pve file it spams inner will and fire when your moving around and dont have anything to heal

Edit: ok im a tard its on the profile @ticklets

----------


## ace99ro

dont take LFR as a reference - in LFR you do 300% dmg when he casts cataclysm  :Smile: 

and yeah bu_ba im really looking forward to your UH update  :Smile:

----------


## ticklets

> ok i cant remember who it was and im sorry but for the disc priest pve file it spams inner will and fire when your moving around and dont have anything to heal
> 
> Edit: ok im a tard its on the profile @ticklets



Inner Will increases your movement speed by 10% and reduces mana cost of instant cast spells by 15% which is why it turns on while you are on the run.

If you don't want it to do it out of combat, either disable the profile while there is no combat or set your settings so that the rotation starts only while in combat. Or just take Inner Will out of the rotation, but I wouldn't suggest that because it is very useful.

----------


## firepong

Ok, maybe someone can help me a little on this. I'm trying to add some auto checks to the current Enhance shaman build. Trying to code in for it to auto-apply the weapon enchants for Flametongue and Windfury. For some reason, I cant get "GetWeaponInfo()" to work right.

I can type it into WoW itself, and it comes up that the Main Hand weapon has a chant as well as a timer. But when I check for the OH enchant, nothing comes up. Would be easier if I could put the enchants on there by hitting the spell, then clicking on the name, but they changed the way they work don't know how many patches ago.

Anyways, heres the code I tried, which isn't working:

Name: Weapon Enchants
SpellID: 0
Deley: 1000
Target: Player



```
local _,chantMH,_,_,chantOH = GetWeaponEnchantInfo()

if chantMH == nil then
	cast Windfury Weapon
elseif chantOH == nil then
	cast Flametongue Weapon
end

end
```

I was using CastSpellByID(8024, "player") (Flametongue Weapon) & CastSpellByID(8232, "player") (Windfury Weapon) respectively, but wasen't for sure if it was getting sent out right, so I just went to cast there.

Anyone else have any ideas? Maybe it's just to advanced for my normal brain  :Big Grin: 

EDIT* Even used RunMacroText before on the very first test of the code, but it wasen't working as well.
EDIT** Dis-regard that second edit in there, dont know why I had 2.

----------


## merrikh

> Inner Will increases your movement speed by 10% and reduces mana cost of instant cast spells by 15% which is why it turns on while you are on the run.
> 
> If you don't want it to do it out of combat, either disable the profile while there is no combat or set your settings so that the rotation starts only while in combat. Or just take Inner Will out of the rotation, but I wouldn't suggest that because it is very useful.


its not that it "turns on" it spams both even if you already have it on

----------


## Xelper

> im actuaily kind of interested in this. what are the chances of detection while running this program?
> have there been any reported instances of bans occuring from using this addon?



No one has been banned for using this program. The reason for 'chance of detection' posts being ignored is because if Blizzard wants to detect something, they will. You use any public hack knowing that Blizzard has access to it, and if they dislike it enough will get rid of it. Cypher wrote LuaNinja and Blizzard had no ways of detecting it at all, so after months they made a completely new way to detect it.

All I will end with is that there hasn't been any banwaves for client-detected hacked in over 2 years. Has Blizzard given up? Does Blizzard find that the resources needed to ban some minor thing and lose subscription revenue is worth it? Your guess is as good as anyones.

----------


## opitrice

> give me ideas and i can implement them, i don't pvp.


Hey did you release a new .zip for Resto-Shaman with the new chain heal and fix ?

Thank you.

----------


## firepong

Want to give cred to the maker of this profile
Want to also give cred to ONYA. Took some code for her combat checker as well as totem recall scripts as I couldn't get the sucker figured out myself  :Smile: 
Also want to give cred to who made the xmC_Rogue profile (SHEURON) for the special events and offensive spells  :Smile: 

Made some changes, don't know if any of them are major, to the Enhancement_PVE Shaman profile that is in the PQR links on the main page. If it's any better than the first let me know:

Also, if any changes can be made, let me know by forms of this thread and I'll see what I can do. I have only a half set of enhance gear with the rest being my heals gear. All the enhance gear (5 or so pieces) didnt have chants or anything and I was pulling 9.4k DPS. Don't know if that's noticeable or not  :Big Grin: 

EDIT* When it firsts starts out, it will cast flame shock after unleash elements, but after that, it just goes with the flow of the rotation. If the abilities are on cooldown, it goes onto the next spell that is not on CD. Couldn't get this worked out.

EDIT**Also, in your totem bar, set the fire totems to no totmes for searing flames. Also, I did not touch the AoE portion of this rotation yet, just trying to perfect the single target as much as possible.

EDIT*** Updated profile with error I did not know was there till after I closed and re-opened PQR.

EDIT*** Didn't notice I had removed sheurons print code from the init part of the code. Added back. Also, how would I go about adding more to that? About adding thanks to it?


EDIT***** I'm just gonna remove the whole thing for the time being till I can get a init script made by hand or can get this one worked out. For some reason, it doesn't work good with 2 inits trying to get it started. For example, I could just leave Sheurons init in there by itself, load up ONYA's Resto script to getthe libraries loaded up and it works great. But I cant get both of them in there at the same time without errors.

----------


## Meatglue

Bubba how was that unholy pvp profile test you made? I am thinking of trying to edit some stuff for it to work based off what ya got.

----------


## Dewbidale

Does anyone have anything in the works for a ret pvp profile? i've toyed with some of the premade pve ones and tried to mix and match but still not running optimally. i'm completely clueless when it comes to this code. things like casting freedom on other people and cleansing yourself to get out of movement impairing effects.

edit: just wanted to say how awesome this is btw thanks a lot for everything.

----------


## sheuron

> Want to give cred to the maker of this profile
> Want to also give cred to ONYA. Took some code for her combat checker as well as totem recall scripts as I couldn't get the sucker figured out myself 
> Also want to give cred to who made the xmC_Rogue profile for the special events and offensive spells 
> 
> Made some changes, don't know if any of them are major, to the Enhancement_PVE Shaman profile that is in the PQR links on the main page. If it's any better than the first let me know:
> 
> Enhancement_PVE 1.0.rar
> 
> Also, if any changes can be made, let me know by forms of this thread and I'll see what I can do. I have only a half set of enhance gear with the rest being my heals gear. All the enhance gear (5 or so pieces) didnt have chants or anything and I was pulling 9.4k DPS. Don't know if that's noticeable or not 
> ...


Funny thing to copy/paste my initialized functions and delete the line which print my name

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Bubba how was that unholy pvp profile test you made? I am thinking of trying to edit some stuff for it to work based off what ya got.


Lol it was almost exactly like my pve rotation, but it just had level and boss checks removed from the CD abilities haha. I can't remember his name, but there was another profile writer that released a dk arena profile right around the time that I released my first dk profile and his was a lot more in depth than mine so I stopped writing the pvp side of my profiles haha

----------


## firepong

> Funny thing to copy/paste my initialized functions and delete the line which print my name


Didnt realize i deleated it, I just did a full copy O.o must have missed something. I'll go back through and add it in.

EDIT* Ok, I seen where it was, thought it was still in there as I didn't know it was saved after i removed in. Prior to what my other post says, I do remember now that I was removing things from it and just trying to take out all that wasn't needed. But the funny thing is, to fix the code that was bugging it out from starting, I had to use the init code from ONYA RESTO PQR.

If you guys want, I can just take it down. Just thought I would upload what I had pieced together :confused: To all that I posted aboe about borrowing parts from.

----------


## saga3180

I'm still waiting for the profiles crystal tech was gonna release for warlocks.
Much anticipated.

----------


## sheuron

Working on a Elemental Shaman rotation.

xeronshaman270112PQRProfiles.zip

Feedback is welcome

----------


## Elumeria

Guys I got a problem, I have my WoW opened, I open the program, select my character, select the rotations, when I go in game to the training dummies and targe the training dummies, pressng the hotkies does not actiavate my rotations? what is this?

Thanks in advance,
me

----------


## Meatglue

Zenmex was the guy, I remember now. Man where is that unholy dk guy?

----------


## crystal_tech

I could release a teaser of the profiles, but I want them to be complete for your sakes and mine. less complaining that way if somethings wrong.

----------


## Meatglue

> Zenmex was the guy, I remember now. Man where is that unholy dk guy?


I just took Zenmix's unholy pvp profile and adding abilities from Bubba(awesome dnd ability btw) and Sheuron(frost dk beleive. I am not sure what to name it to upload for everyone though. ZenBubXrn_Deathknight? lol

----------


## kickmydog

> Guys I got a problem, I have my WoW opened, I open the program, select my character, select the rotations, when I go in game to the training dummies and targe the training dummies, pressng the hotkies does not actiavate my rotations? what is this?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> me


Did you try attacking the dummy? ie get into combat with it.

----------


## saga3180

> I could release a teaser of the profiles, but I want them to be complete for your sakes and mine. less complaining that way if somethings wrong.



I would love it  :Smile: 
Really looking forward to them!

----------


## imdasandman

> Guys I got a problem, I have my WoW opened, I open the program, select my character, select the rotations, when I go in game to the training dummies and targe the training dummies, pressng the hotkies does not actiavate my rotations? what is this?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> me


are you in fullscreen mode? if so go windowed.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I just took Zenmix's unholy pvp profile and adding abilities from Bubba(awesome dnd ability btw) and Sheuron(frost dk beleive. I am not sure what to name it to upload for everyone though. ZenBubXrn_Deathknight? lol


Lol have u tried my new one? Let me know if you need any help specializing this for pvp :-) 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk

----------


## Bossqwerty

Hey guys here's a newer version of my stance dance profile. I completely rewrote it and it now uses the exact rotation simcraft uses. 

***this has not been thoroughly tested and may be a dps loss over previous version***
BossSD6.rar

I'm getting good results, exactly the same as simcraft expects. If any of you guys want to help me test this go ahead and give it a shot. Make sure you remove use trinket 2 from the rotation list if you don't have a usable trinket there.

Please post if you use this and let me know how it performs, pay attention to your crit % and all other rng values that could be affecting performance.

edit: just want to note that performance on the target dummies isn't optimal because all values are set according to raid rage generation, not solo.

----------


## smrdlja

> Hey guys here's a newer version of my stance dance profile. I completely rewrote it and it now uses the exact rotation simcraft uses. 
> 
> ***this has not been thoroughly tested and may be a dps loss over previous version***
> BossSD6.rar
> 
> I'm getting good results, exactly the same as simcraft expects. If any of you guys want to help me test this go ahead and give it a shot. Make sure you remove use trinket 2 from the rotation list if you don't have a usable trinket there.
> 
> Please post if you use this and let me know how it performs, pay attention to your crit % and all other rng values that could be affecting performance.
> 
> edit: just want to note that performance on the target dummies isn't optimal because all values are set according to raid rage generation, not solo.


Gonna test it and post once i have enough info.

Btw is CS waste during Recklessnes? It can't crit and it costs rage and GCD. Maybe that optimisation should be done  :Smile:

----------


## ShinyKnight

> Gonna test it and post once i have enough info.
> 
> Btw is CS waste during Recklessnes? It can't crit and it costs rage and GCD. Maybe that optimisation should be done


...What? CS can crit, and it increases the damage of your other abilities rather dramatically.

----------


## ace99ro

> Working on a Elemental Shaman rotation.
> 
> xeronshaman270112PQRProfiles.zip
> 
> Feedback is welcome


just tested this ... works pretty good i have to say ... if you find the time maybe you can put together a ehnacement rotation , thx

----------


## Meatglue

Can the auto light well ability be used for picking up a flag in battlegrounds such as wsg and twin peaks? We faced a team who seemed to have something to this nature in rbg.

----------


## smrdlja

> Hey guys here's a newer version of my stance dance profile. I completely rewrote it and it now uses the exact rotation simcraft uses. 
> 
> ***this has not been thoroughly tested and may be a dps loss over previous version***
> BossSD6.rar
> 
> I'm getting good results, exactly the same as simcraft expects. If any of you guys want to help me test this go ahead and give it a shot. Make sure you remove use trinket 2 from the rotation list if you don't have a usable trinket there.
> 
> Please post if you use this and let me know how it performs, pay attention to your crit % and all other rng values that could be affecting performance.
> 
> edit: just want to note that performance on the target dummies isn't optimal because all values are set according to raid rage generation, not solo.



There is no pause in this profile?

----------


## Sophronius69

Anyone know why when I go to the profile and rotation editor select any class and profile and then nothing shows up after that? any help would be much appreciated.

----------


## couky

> Anyone know why when I go to the profile and rotation editor select any class and profile and then nothing shows up after that? any help would be much appreciated.


If you're not playing in english, that's might the problem because some profils do not work with non english client.
Some profiles are out dated, they will not work.
Also, some profiles need that you cast something first on the mob (like the demo profile) so the rotation can start.
Last thing, you need to push Alt+X to activate the rotation.

----------


## Techz

> Working on a Elemental Shaman rotation.
> 
> xeronshaman270112PQRProfiles.zip
> 
> Feedback is welcome


I run it through the first 4 on lfr and sometimes it cast lave burst without checking to see if FS is on and thats a massive dps loss

----------


## Weird0

anyone that did only use pqrotation ( nothing other like HB sn0w or whatever just this one) was affected by the actual banwave so far?

----------


## solarwake

> Can the auto light well ability be used for picking up a flag in battlegrounds such as wsg and twin peaks? We faced a team who seemed to have something to this nature in rbg.


They could have been using a honor buddy plugin.. It is very very fast at grabbing/returning flags.. I watched a wsg yesterday that my bot was running and my frost dk returned the flag 8 times lol

Hope that helps,
Solarwake

----------


## firepong

> anyone that did only use pqrotation ( nothing other like HB sn0w or whatever just this one) was affected by the actual banwave so far?


All I've been using is PQR and I have yet to actually get banned by using it. I do use a LUA unlocker every so often when I play the neutral AH, but that's it.

----------


## nebmyers

When will there be an update to the warlock profile? o:

----------


## Shamrockstar

> Hey guys here's a newer version of my stance dance profile. I completely rewrote it and it now uses the exact rotation simcraft uses. 
> 
> ***this has not been thoroughly tested and may be a dps loss over previous version***
> BossSD6.rar
> 
> I'm getting good results, exactly the same as simcraft expects. If any of you guys want to help me test this go ahead and give it a shot. Make sure you remove use trinket 2 from the rotation list if you don't have a usable trinket there.
> 
> I always add two 
> 
> ...


I love your profiles but I always find myself adding these two abilities from other profiles. I wish I knew where I got the heroic leap code from, that said, here are two useful abliities I add to your profile depending on the situation. If I'm out solo'ing I add victory rush (xeron) and I always add heroic leap.

Victory Rush
34428
0

return true
(credit xeron)


Heroic Leap
spell id: 0
200

local _,HLeap = GetSpellCooldown("Heroic Leap")

if HLeap == 0 and IsLeftControlKeyDown() and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus()==nil then
CastSpellByName("Heroic Leap")
if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end 
(wish I knew who to credit)


Anyway, just thought somebody might find that useflul and thanks for your amazing profile boss.
return true end

----------


## smrdlja

> I love your profiles but I always find myself adding these two abilities from other profiles. I wish I knew where I got the heroic leap code from, that said, here are two useful abliities I add to your profile depending on the situation. If I'm out solo'ing I add victory rush (xeron) and I always add heroic leap.
> 
> Victory Rush
> 34428
> 0
> 
> return true
> (credit xeron)
> 
> ...


How does your Heroic Leap work? Rotation is working, you press left control? But rotation is still working untill you set where to leap? 200 is delay?

----------


## Meatglue

> Lol have u tried my new one? Let me know if you need any help specializing this for pvp :-) 
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


Oh no I thought you were still working on it. I will try yours now.

----------


## BHLDepression

Dose anyone know if this attaches to WoW? I know warden just updated and I dont feel like risking my account.

----------


## crystal_tech

*Link:*
http://chromiumcomputers.com/files/jan27_Profiles.rar

*Whats Included:*

Warlock Affliction PVE
Warlock Demo PVE
Warlock Destro PVE
Hunter Surv PVE /explosive shot test
Hunter BM PVE

*Notes*

General Note:

All Profiles Should have notes attached and standardized modifier keys given based on class.
-If notes are missing or wrong let me know so I can fix it.

Warlock Notes:
Affliction - Soul Swap is missing from the rotation as I'm rewriting the code with a toggle for Bane of doom/Bane of Agony and its taking a little more time than I thought it would.

Affliction - Missing Seed of Corruption Spell. Known Issue will be in the next release. Just hold left alt and cast it yourself until I fix it.

Demo - All should be working.

Destro - Need to add check for friendly or hostile for bane of havoc

Hunter Notes:

Surv - Need to add other racials besides blood elf

Surv - Included a shot test for explosive shot to set delay to max ticks.
-need recount to do this.
--start auto shot on the dummy with the rotation disabled / click your name on recount to pull up damage breakdown
--throw explosive trap to proc 'lock and load'
--enable 'Explosive shot test' rotation
--wait until explosive shot is on cd and disable rotation
--get out of combat
--check meters for 9 ticks
--if 9 ticks your good
--if not change the delay in 'Explosive Shot' ability by 100 up or down and retest (1200 if default).

BM - Need to add other racials besides blood elf



*Mod keys for Locks*

Affliction Mod Keys:

Left Ctrl: Doom Guard
Right Ctrl: Infernal via mouseover
Left Alt: Pause
Right Alt: Seed of Corruption
Left Shift: Soul Swap (must have focus)
Right Shift: Set Focus via mouseover

Demo Mod Keys:

Left Ctrl: Doom Guard
Right Ctrl: not used yet but will be
Left Alt: Pause
Right Alt: Hellfire (escape to cancel)
Left Shift: Forces Meta, Will auto meta at bosses
Right Shift: not used yet but will be

Destro Mod Keys:

Left Ctrl: Doom Guard
Right Ctrl: Infernal via mouseover
Left Alt: Pause
Right Alt: Rain of Fire via mouseover
Left Shift: Forces Soulburn (will auto cast at bosses)
Right Shift: Set Focus via mouseover (if focus exists then it will cast bane of havoc.)

*Mod Keys for Hunters*

Surv Mod Keys:

Left Ctrl: Multi Shot
Right Ctrl: Trap Launcher/Explosive Trap
Left Alt: Pause
Right Alt: not used yet but will be
Left Shift: Rapid Fire
Right Shift: not used yet but will be

BM Mod Keys:
Left Ctrl: Doom Guard
Right Ctrl: Trap Launcher/Explosive Trap
Left Alt: Pause
Right Alt: not used yet but will be
Left Shift: Bestial Wrath / if BW is on CD Rapid fire
Right Shift: not used yet but will be

If any problems/suggestions let me know. I likes Feedback and any spare rep.

----------


## Shamrockstar

> How does your Heroic Leap work? Rotation is working, you press left control? But rotation is still working untill you set where to leap? 200 is delay?


Firstly it's not my heroic leap. I really wish I could credit where I got it from. Your rotation will not be interrupted just put it up near the top and w/e you press left cntrl you will leap to your mouseover location. Makes leap/charge back in for an interrupt super easy.

----------


## smrdlja

> Firstly it's not my heroic leap. I really wish I could credit where I got it from. Your rotation will not be interrupted just put it up near the top and w/e you press left cntrl you will leap to your mouseover location. Makes leap/charge back in for an interrupt super easy.


Love ya man, and unknown hero that originally posted it, as I was using brute force pause to leap.

----------


## TehVoyager

> anyone that did only use pqrotation ( nothing other like HB sn0w or whatever just this one) was affected by the actual banwave so far?





> Dose anyone know if this attaches to WoW? I know warden just updated and I dont feel like risking my account.




I'd like confirmation of this as well.... chime in folks!  :Smile:

----------


## vitalic

so obvious that some people are complete noobs at hacking, there is no such thing as undetectable, there is always a chance you could get caught

----------


## Weird0

> I'd like confirmation of this as well.... chime in folks!



like i said b4 was using it and still nothing (EU Realm) to be more specific i used it yesterday last time, didnt touch it today though gonna wait now some time now until i will touch this again.

----------


## akok

I was only using PQR and I have just been banned. Everyone be careful.

----------


## Meatglue

Crystal weren't you releasing a pvp profile for warlock as well? :X

----------


## firepong

I'm still using it and no bans on my end yet. Some people ask how my DPS is so high on my druid and I just tell them I'm going by what my addon tells me to do, which is basically what the updated feral DPS profile I uploaded a couple pages back does. It keeps savage roar, rake and rip up almost constantly except when it runs out of energy. Other than that, it just goes with my 2p and 4p set for which moves to use when and where. Basically the same as any player that can play their class at a semblance of normalcy.

Will say this, before I started using PQR, my DPS was bout 24k or so without the 4p, just 2p, and the feral rotation bumped me up 5k DPS on the 2p set alone. And I'm now pulling 36k with 4p and 391 iLVL easy. 

The main thing you want to do is don't let anyone know your using any kind of rotation thing. If they ask how your pulling so much DPS, just let them know you using a addon and if they ask what it is, just find the name of a addon that helps you with your certain classes rotation. For druids, its droodfocus that I was mainly using before I even knew of PQR.

----------


## merrikh

> I'd like confirmation of this as well.... chime in folks!


Been using pqr every day for several hours a day pretty much from page 20ish (pretty much a leacher till recently) and have not had anything happen yet

----------


## Weird0

just started it on a botting account of mine and was using it for some time on a dummy in orgrimmar, no instant ban, cant say for flags or whatever but its not like with other hacks where you get instantly booted.

----------


## saga3180

> *Link:*
> http://chromiumcomputers.com/files/jan27_Profiles.rar
> 
> *Whats Included:*
> 
> Warlock Affliction PVE
> Warlock Demo PVE
> Warlock Destro PVE
> Hunter Surv PVE /explosive shot test
> ...



The demo profiles keeps spamming dark intent.

----------


## vitalic

btw this tool is well known in the arena/pvp community, a lot of high players are complaining about it so it will almost certainly get targeted for detection at some point. if i were Xelper i would remove the auto kick feature immediately, just break it for pvp use because that is what will draw most attention to the bot.

----------


## ace99ro

to be safe take out of the rotations - auto interupts / auto dispells

----------


## Weird0

> btw this tool is well known in the arena/pvp community, a lot of high players are complaining about it so it will almost certainly get targeted for detection at some point. if i were Xelper i would remove the auto kick feature immediately, just break it for pvp use because that is what will draw most attention to the bot.



jup i think the same that the reason why the banstick will be shoved up the asses of players that use this will be bcus of use in arenas and the resulting complaints about it.

----------


## crystal_tech

> The demo profiles keeps spamming dark intent.


sorry remove dark intent from rotation

----------


## firepong

> sorry remove dark intent from rotation


For Dark Intent, I say have it set to one of your free key binds to where it Auto casts it on a party member by Mouseover for example:

Name: Dark Intent
SpellID: 80398
Delay: 0
Target:Mouseover



```
if IsLeftControlKeyDown then return true end
```

Just give the player the choice to choose who they give the Dark Intent to instead of letting it decide on the rotation itself.

----------


## saga3180

> sorry remove dark intent from rotation



Apart from that so far so good with most of the profiles

Testing aff atm will post in a bit

----------


## Bossqwerty

> I was only using PQR and I have just been banned. Everyone be careful.


I've been using it / had it open and attached every day for over a month on multiple accounts and I have not been banned, are you on EU or US? Were you using it for pve or pvp?

----------


## saga3180

> sorry remove dark intent from rotation



Also aff profile sometimes stops for like 4-5 secs doing nothing then resumes.

----------


## Weird0

> I've been using it / had it open and attached every day for over a month on multiple accounts and I have not been banned, are you on EU or US? Were you using it for pve or pvp?



i think its a troll to spread some panic or get ppl to stop useing it so far there are no reports that ppl got banned for pqrotation

----------


## crystal_tech

> Hey there Crystal, the most ticks I could get fussing with my latency on Explosive shot was 7. I started at 1200 and went up all the way to 2200 and back down to 700 and in between, the most was 7 at 1400. Also my latency is around 99ms home and world. I'm just looking at the tick count, not ticks and crits total on the individual spell detail menu in recount.


odd. are you using lag tolerance any?

----------


## averykey

Hey bossqwerty can you make a ret paladin profile that follows simcraft perfectly? I have used your warrior profile and it is amazing, would be nice to see an amazing ret paladin profile.

Here is the one I am using right now, I am doing lots of stuff manually, Mainly defensive CDS/Cooldowns saving for certain phases.

Download:
Download Avery's.Ret.paladin.rar @ UppIT


Edit: For anyone who wants to use it, it is more optimal to judge at start, and if you get a dp proc stack zeal/aw but if no dp proc, just do aw followed by when zeal comes up.

Also try keeping inq up before going into a burn phase if its about to fall off, so use that 1 hp on it or 2, etc..

Pulled 60k on zon'ozz 25man. 394 ilvl

----------


## crystal_tech

> Crystal weren't you releasing a pvp profile for warlock as well? :X


Yea, pvp is tricky so its still being tested... Kinda putting things on hold due to the ban wave. I just don't want to risk losing my accounts atm.

----------


## deathndecay

Is the banwave going to hurt us pqr users?

----------


## jackus

using this hack right now

and dont care much for ban.. Got star wars and this hack makes it fun to play  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sharge

Bubba any update for the holy light?




Edit: I just found the problem after testing every ability

It looks like the problem is because of Cleanse Cokz -Copy , If you remove it from the rotation or down it after holy light , Holy light will work.

Hope it can help

----------


## Weird0

> Is the banwave going to hurt us pqr users?




maybe yes, maybe not.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Bubba any update for the holy light?


i haven't found anything wrong with the code yet.......

----------


## deathndecay

I see the Offsets_15050.xml file located with PQR
But is warden updated to use different memory locations..

and and and....

Does PQR Inject into world of warcraft memory, or does it just read?

----------


## crystal_tech

read the first page of the post.

----------


## [Blinded]

> I see the Offsets_15050.xml file located with PQR
> But is warden updated to use different memory locations..
> 
> and and and....
> 
> Does PQR Inject into world of warcraft memory, or does it just read?


Injecting < 10 Chars>

----------


## kayonekayone

someone have a boomkin profil?

----------


## DKVance73

> odd. are you using lag tolerance any?


Nope got it fixed. One thing after doing research is the ticks are the combination of "Ticks" and "Crits" in the spell total. Just an FYI to anyone who might have not understood that since "ticks" does show up as a separate category in Recount.

----------


## Gabbz

Just a tought regarding the ban waves that currently are not hitting PQR. The issue is that with alot of the experts doing coding now days and the profiles are getting better and better will have the impact that will at some point be something that Blizzard must act on. This is especially true in the pvp/arena where this "hack" can easily destroy the rankings.

I have read comments about high rankings and if it is possible to get ranked for one player using this then of course soon 10-15 people using PQR will be ranked.

So i think there is a "usage" of the hack that are kind of harmless, playing alts in LFR and also perhaps DS, but there is also "usage" that will harm the game. And if we use it in a way that will harm then we will get Blizzards attention. We perhaps already have. 

I hope you understand what i am saying, i dont think its wrong using it, but the way profiles are getting enhanced will be out of control soon.

So i can only see 2 solutions for this. 
1: Move all profiles to elite section
2: Stop posting your profiles. Have one default per class if need be but do not enhance them so that they will dominate DPS/HPS charts or Arena rankings.

I am a leecher in many ways since i have extended some of the profiles and have not posted them here. But that have always been because of the impact of near perfect rotations.

So please be careful and do not harm the game by creating something that are to good.

----------


## [Blinded]

Profile.rar

Just "finished" my single target enhancement profile for PQR.
It will pot on Bloodlust, enchant ur weapons and make sure that ur totems are up.

Diffrence between this profil and simcraft is abou 1k dps, so try it out and let me know if there is a better rotation then this  :Smile:

----------


## Meatglue

PQR is working as intended, your choice to dl and use or not just like anything else on this site. If Xelper wanted it to be any safer he wouldn't continue to update or even host here. I for one did not want him to upload it here as I knew it would grow big popularity but I am dealing with it. On a side note, is anyone else still getting that random disconnecting problem? I know someone read from a blue post saying they knew of the issue but maybe I am just paranoid. lol

----------


## Gabbz

> PQR is working as intended, your choice to dl and use or not just like anything else on this site.


Fully understand that, i just pointing out that people that post to good profiles will/can force Blizzard to focus attention on PQR. It will happen if PQR starts impacting the game to much in regards of PVP ranking and WorldOfLogs.

----------


## Bossqwerty

> Just a tought regarding the ban waves that currently are not hitting PQR. The issue is that with alot of the experts doing coding now days and the profiles are getting better and better will have the impact that will at some point be something that Blizzard must act on. This is especially true in the pvp/arena where this "hack" can easily destroy the rankings.
> 
> I have read comments about high rankings and if it is possible to get ranked for one player using this then of course soon 10-15 people using PQR will be ranked.
> 
> So i think there is a "usage" of the hack that are kind of harmless, playing alts in LFR and also perhaps DS, but there is also "usage" that will harm the game. And if we use it in a way that will harm then we will get Blizzards attention. We perhaps already have. 
> 
> I hope you understand what i am saying, i dont think its wrong using it, but the way profiles are getting enhanced will be out of control soon.
> 
> So i can only see 2 solutions for this. 
> ...


This is a valid point. If things continue as they are a banwave is pretty much inevitable. Won't stop me from using it though. As of now only like 100 or so people are using my stance dance profile. Honestly this kind of program is something I'd pay for, so maybe take it in that direction to limit access?

----------


## Meatglue

We all know the risk, but there is a limit on what the profiles can do with pqr because of that fact. As he has said before though, anything is possible. We're risk takers. If you can't live without your account I suggest not using it at all. Suggesting the people spending time to make these profiles great to dumb them up for you is kind of ignorant is all. I am going to stop discussing this topic though as it is unrelated and this thread should focus on pqr and it's profiles.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> This is a valid point. If things continue as they are a banwave is pretty much inevitable.


lol me and a member i code personally for have talked about this a long time to.....

the part that will get this program really focused on is Arena... I'm pretty sure blizz doesn't care as much that people are able to go further in their content that they would without this XD

maybe just release Arena Profiles in a more regulated area? but my main argument against that was............ it's a free program.... why would we limit the abilities of the profiles but not the program?

third argument that we thought up.... limit the program.... but that would probably mean a pay process and we all know blizzard hates people making money off their games so that may draw attention to.... however i believe the solution isn't limiting the profiles to people, but limiting the program is a safer way than making it a pay to unlock arena profiles and such..... just my 2 cents to  :Stick Out Tongue: 


ALSO
huge shout-out to SHARGE found which ability was making HL cast only on players sometimes....... that will be fixed in the release i post shortly.... also a big shout-out to Onya.... decided i'd just steal their code after all since they went through the effort of morphing it for HR <3 doing final tests now

----------


## vitalic

> This is a valid point. If things continue as they are a banwave is pretty much inevitable. Won't stop me from using it though. As of now only like 100 or so people are using my stance dance profile. Honestly this kind of program is something I'd pay for, so maybe take it in that direction to limit access?


There are already numerous blog posts from top players asking Blizz to ban this tool, I think Xelper needs to remove the "click button to win" features like auto kick, if you find or build a profile to kick certain spells for you that at least requires some effort, but to have auto kick built into the default GUI makes it so any idiot can download the tool and cheat, there are other tools that can do this as well, there is no sense in attaching additional risk to PQR by including this feature.

Regarding the recent banwave, apparently the update included a check for the sn0wball lua protection remover, so if PQR uses the same method for unlocking PLUA as that then it could still be detected.

----------


## Gabbz

> Suggesting the people spending time to make these profiles great to dumb them up for you is kind of ignorant is all.


I dont understand why i am the ignorant here tbh. Think you are missing the point i am trying to make. 

PQR is a great tool and i am using and i will continue using it. However all of the great profilers here need to be aware that by enhancing their profiles etc will in the end kill this "hack". Just the framework around the eventlistener, the HoL/Chain Heal range functionality. It is getting more and more sofisticated. At a certain point the profiles will be made perfect and by doing that and spreading it as we are doing now will for sure force blizzard to act. Giving away a profile that are decent, which many are today, that will help you play your alt in DS/LFR is a harmless use of the program. But giving away a profile that are making sure that you rank top 3 WW is something that should be exclusive for the profilers themself or where you actually need to contribute something.

----------


## Gabbz

> third argument that we thought up.... limit the program.... but that would probably mean a pay process and we all know blizzard hates people making money off their games so that may draw attention to.... however i believe the solution isn't limiting the profiles to people, but limiting the program is a safer way than making it a pay to unlock arena profiles and such..... just my 2 cents to


I think that there are basically 2 kinds of users
1: Those who want to play their alts in raids. the dont have the time or skill to do it good so they can use PQR to get very decent DPS/HPS
2: People that play with there mains and think that they either do better by coding it and will make sure to enhance their profile to max them out

People in 2 can have a lot of alts and are also using PQR for reason 1. That is fine, the problem is if the first category gets hold of the second categories of profiles. That means all of sudden there are alot more people min/maxing the game.

For arena, it is not hard to create a profile that will really be unbeatable. Using event listening, range checks, etc. You are giving a machine gun to a 4 year old. As long as he can press alt+x he is unbeatable. Of course Blizzard will act. That is what i am trying to say. Either will the PQR community itself control the usage or Blizzard will make sure to control it. Its just up to us(if we still are in control of it) to act so that we do it and not Blizzard.

----------


## Pwnzor187

> Hey bossqwerty can you make a ret paladin profile that follows simcraft perfectly? I have used your warrior profile and it is amazing, would be nice to see an amazing ret paladin profile.
> 
> Here is the one I am using right now, I am doing lots of stuff manually, Mainly defensive CDS/Cooldowns saving for certain phases.
> 
> Download:
> Download Avery's.Ret.paladin.rar @ UppIT
> 
> 
> Edit: For anyone who wants to use it, it is more optimal to judge at start, and if you get a dp proc stack zeal/aw but if no dp proc, just do aw followed by when zeal comes up.
> ...


Thanks for the release, I just noticed the 'Judgement T13 2pc' ability, how does it work? should I just switch it out for Judgement in the current abilities list?

----------


## bu_ba_911

Updated Holy Paladin Profile code........ It freaking rapes.... Added in more options to save mana during fights, Fixed HR, Fixed HL, and fixed minor bugs that you probably never noticed  :Stick Out Tongue: 

1-27-2012_HPally_Bubba.zip - bubba-pqr-profiles - 1-27-2012_HPally_Bubba - My Profiles for PQR - Google Project Hosting

let me know how it goes!!!

----------


## Meatglue

I think it's too late to say "im sorry about the pvp abilities, we will take it out for you Blizzard." It is too easy to change a pve profile to work for pvp. The interrupt feature is just as good for pve as it is pvp. I think people are just now realizing they have been "hacking" all this time. Admit it, you're a cheater and you can't help it. :P

----------


## Sharge

Bubba , Which holy radiance you want us to try


Holy radiance test
Holy radiance Onxy or
Holy radiance


Also should we add Onxy hr Targetfinder?

Hope you can help again ^^

----------


## TommyT

> Updated Holy Paladin Profile code........ It freaking rapes.... Added in more options to save mana during fights, Fixed HR, Fixed HL, and fixed minor bugs that you probably never noticed 
> 
> 1-27-2012_HPally_Bubba.zip - bubba-pqr-profiles - 1-27-2012_HPally_Bubba - My Profiles for PQR - Google Project Hosting
> 
> let me know how it goes!!!


HL seems to cast then stop cast then stop
its not always but its pretty annoying

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Bubba , Which holy radiance you want us to try
> 
> 
> Holy radiance test
> Holy radiance Onxy or
> Holy radiance
> 
> 
> Also should we add Onxy hr Targetfinder?
> ...


it should already be properly setup for the currect HR, but i use the Holy Radiance Onya... Test was the working one where it cast it on yourself, the "Holy Radiance" one was the one i was playing around with

---------





> HL seems to cast then stop cast then stop
> its not always but its pretty annoying


thats the mana management kicking in, it will only stop casting if the target doesn't need to be healed anymore. so if there are aoe heals and people are all around 90% you will star casting holy, if they reach 94% health you will stop casting Holy Light because it's not needed anymore

*edit*
i've also adde din checks for if theres 5 people that fit the lowhpmembers check, that it will stop casting that to cast HolyRadiance as well..... and finally i added in a check that if you're casting HR and the lowhpmembers says there's less than 3 people that are low, it will stop casting HR....

----------


## TehVoyager

> so obvious that some people are complete noobs at hacking, there is no such thing as undetectable, there is always a chance you could get caught


OR:
people are aware of this, and wondering if anyone using PQR was picked off in the most recent Banwave.





> I was only using PQR and I have just been banned. Everyone be careful.


Are you 100% sure you havnt used ANYTHING else in the slightest bit questionable in the past 6 months?





> just let them know you using a addon and if they ask what it is, just find the name of a addon that helps you with your certain classes rotation. For druids, its droodfocus that I was mainly using before I even knew of PQR.


You can also tell them you are using Ovale, with Leafkillers priority system.

Regarding the discussion about "its people using this in arena / BGs thats going to get the program banned"
If the Programmer wanted to fix that, he could make it detect "are we in a BG / Arena? Yes? Disable. Notify player."

done.

but it wont happen. and if it did, someone would pick up an older copy of it, or would back engineer to pull that limitation out.

I dont think im going to use this, as interesting as it sounds. i could live without my account, but i really dont want to replace everything or lose the old, no longer obtainable achievements and such that i currently have.

however, total props and respect to the programmer, and the people who make the profiles for this program. 
Ingenuity at its finest  :Smile:

----------


## imdasandman

> OR:
> people are aware of this, and wondering if anyone using PQR was picked off in the most recent Banwave.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you 100% sure you havnt used ANYTHING else in the slightest bit questionable in the past 6 months?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am willing to bet the person who got banned was doing other things than just using pqr.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk

----------


## ace99ro

he was a troll .... 1 post joined few hours ago just to say he got banned ... come one ...

----------


## sliceanddicer

Crystal_Tech,
i am having an problem with shadowflame for locks ... it wont cast it on madness fight or ultra bosses.
also it doesnt pop meta on the bosses as well nor does it pop my demon soul, blood fury, lifeblood cooldowns on bossfights also my T13 bonus set it wont cast soulburn the soulfire

----------


## ShinyKnight

> I am willing to bet the person who got banned was doing other things than just using pqr.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


Ding ding ding ding ding.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Crystal_Tech,
> i am having an problem with shadowflame for locks ... it wont cast it on madness fight or ultra bosses.
> also it doesnt pop meta on the bosses as well nor does it pop my demon soul, blood fury, lifeblood cooldowns on bossfights also my T13 bonus set it wont cast soulburn the soulfire


odd. I'll look into it.

----------


## Meatglue

> Ding ding ding ding ding.


Seems to be someone coming on here ever so often to pry people to other programs or stop using all together. /ignore

----------


## ShinyKnight

> Seems to be someone coming on here ever so often to pry people to other programs or stop using all together. /ignore


True story. :-/

PQR is -- and will hopefully continue to be -- a great tool, both for people with lots of alts (like me), or for the simply lazy, etc.  :Wink:

----------


## epuhs

I'm just wondering a few things and would appreciate it if someone could answer:
1. can this be set up to interrupt people that are not your current target?
2. can this be used to stomp totems?
3. can you also dispel others that aren't your current target?

----------


## sliceanddicer

> odd. I'll look into it.


thank you very much.. shadow flame is melee range but on bosses that "hover" wont cast it when im in rage if i cast it myself then it hits the boss indicating im in range

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I'm just wondering a few things and would appreciate it if someone could answer:
> 1. can this be set up to interrupt people that are not your current target?
> 2. can this be used to stomp totems?
> 3. can you also dispel others that aren't your current target?


yes on all accounts

----------


## chric

> Updated Holy Paladin Profile code........ It freaking rapes.... Added in more options to save mana during fights, Fixed HR, Fixed HL, and fixed minor bugs that you probably never noticed 
> 
> 1-27-2012_HPally_Bubba.zip - bubba-pqr-profiles - 1-27-2012_HPally_Bubba - My Profiles for PQR - Google Project Hosting
> 
> let me know how it goes!!!


Hi Bu_ba,

Thank you for all your hard work that you put into your profiles. I have found them excellent. However, with this release I'm not able to get it working. It just seems to sit there and do nothing. I'm in a LFR right now. Any ideas?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hi Bu_ba,
> 
> Thank you for all your hard work that you put into your profiles. I have found them excellent. However, with this release I'm not able to get it working. It just seems to sit there and do nothing. I'm in a LFR right now. Any ideas?


Did any lua errors pop up when you enabled the profile? And if so how many counts would that error be at?

----------


## ShinyKnight

> Profile.rar
> 
> Just "finished" my single target enhancement profile for PQR.
> It will pot on Bloodlust, enchant ur weapons and make sure that ur totems are up.
> 
> Diffrence between this profil and simcraft is abou 1k dps, so try it out and let me know if there is a better rotation then this


Is it meant to just stand there and auto attack on the boss level dummies, or...?

----------


## chric

> Did any lua errors pop up when you enabled the profile? And if so how many counts would that error be at?


The following error pops up when activating the profile.

ID: 1
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string " function pqrFunc0() hrtargethealth = 70..."] line 54:
'then' expected near '='
Debug:
[C]: ?

----------


## sheuron

> Just a tought regarding the ban waves that currently are not hitting PQR. The issue is that with alot of the experts doing coding now days and the profiles are getting better and better will have the impact that will at some point be something that Blizzard must act on. This is especially true in the pvp/arena where this "hack" can easily destroy the rankings.
> 
> I have read comments about high rankings and if it is possible to get ranked for one player using this then of course soon 10-15 people using PQR will be ranked.
> 
> So i think there is a "usage" of the hack that are kind of harmless, playing alts in LFR and also perhaps DS, but there is also "usage" that will harm the game. And if we use it in a way that will harm then we will get Blizzards attention. We perhaps already have. 
> 
> I hope you understand what i am saying, i dont think its wrong using it, but the way profiles are getting enhanced will be out of control soon.
> 
> So i can only see 2 solutions for this. 
> ...


Was community what made this project big. Your idea of what pqr should be is another useless lua unlocker. Most people using PQR arent afraid at all by being banned because playing WoW without PQR stop being funny time ago.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> The following error pops up when activating the profile.
> 
> ID: 1
> Error occured in: Global
> Count: 1
> Message: [string " function pqrFunc0() hrtargethealth = 70..."] line 54:
> 'then' expected near '='
> Debug:
> [C]: ?


that looks like a problem with HR....... so idk what happened with urs i just loaded mine up fine... if i screwed up download this may fix your problem..... this is exactly what i'm using

Latest_PvE_HPally_Build.zip

-------




> Was community what made this project big. Your idea of what pqr should be is another useless lua unlocker. Most people using PQR arent afraid at all by being banned because playing WoW without PQR stop being funny time ago.


hear hear! thats pretty much how i feel as well XD

----------


## chric

The re-upload worked. Thank you very much! I'll send you my feedback  :Smile:

----------


## bu_ba_911

also.... i may have discovered the mysterious can't heal yourself bug now that i think on it... will test things later

----------


## Xelper

I have no plans of taking this project down, stopping support, making it private, etc, etc, etc. If I ever decide to stop this program will become open source.

Just so there is no question about it.

----------


## chric

You rock Xelper  :Cool:

----------


## chric

> Buba, remember how a while back I said that sometimes your profile only heals me by spamming holy light and would switch to the tank when he was low but not heal any other players? I'd been using your newest profile and it was working great, then when I got to the deathwing fight it started doing the spam healing light thing on my toon and ignore the damage going out to other players.. It was even spamming holy light on me when both myself and the tank were at full HP. The rest of the group was not at full HP so I think the casting was working correctly just not the targeting. No idea why this happens sometimes.



Buba, the new profile is working really well. The holy radiance is working very nicely. Kudos to Onya and yourself for that implementation. 

I am getting the same issue that was reported above. It is often spamming holy light on myself when I'm at full HP and others are low. Maybe it's something with the targeting which was hinted at earlier. I did turn debug mode and noticed that each time it says "[DEBUG] Casting Spell Holy Light (635) on CUSTOM TARGET player"

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Buba, the new profile is working really well. The holy radiance is working very nicely. Kudos to Onya and yourself for that implementation. 
> 
> I am getting the same issue that was reported above. It is often spamming holy light on myself when I'm at full HP and others are low. Maybe it's something with the targeting which was hinted at earlier. I did turn debug mode and noticed that each time it says "[DEBUG] Casting Spell Holy Light (635) on CUSTOM TARGET player"


new profile should have fixed that.......

----------


## chric

You know what...I think what you linked a few posts back: Latest_PvE_HPally_Build.zip may be an old build? I noticed that Onya's targeting and HR isn't in it... Is that the latest?

----------


## bu_ba_911

****...... yes i have so many pally profiles in my mediafire pally folder the one i wanted was literally right beneath that one MY BAD

Latest_HPally_Bubba_1-27-12.rar

----------


## chric

Heh no worries man. Sad news is I still get the LUA error with that one. Bah.

ID: 1
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string " function pqrFunc0() hrtargethealth = 70..."] line 54:
'then' expected near '='
Debug:
[C]: ?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Heh no worries man. Sad news is I still get the LUA error with that one. Bah.
> 
> ID: 1
> Error occured in: Global
> Count: 1
> Message: [string " function pqrFunc0() hrtargethealth = 70..."] line 54:
> 'then' expected near '='
> Debug:
> [C]: ?


disable all your addons maybe? i can't recreate the problem :-/ you have exactly what i had

*edit*
is anyone else getting this errors? please respond yes or no so i know if there's a serious bug hiding from me or not

----------


## Meatglue

Will do momentarily.

----------


## saga3180

> disable all your addons maybe? i can't recreate the problem :-/ you have exactly what i had
> 
> *edit*
> is anyone else getting this errors? please respond yes or no so i know if there's a serious bug hiding from me or not


No but it wont heal at all.

----------


## chric

I disabled my addons and tried again. No LUA error was shown this time, but same problem as above. It won't heal or cast seal of insight.

----------


## bu_ba_911

alright i apologize for all the fuss....... idk when or how or WTF was going on but...... yes Onyas code was broken and the code i was making before is actually working....... SO when you guys tried to add onyas code in it breaks you profile and what i thought i shared was my onya profile code (thats what i thought i was using) when in reality i was using my own HR that i was coding before onya made their HR code for us to try XD

so let me reupload what i'm currently using... don't make any changes to it.... and you all should be fine.... maybe..... just so you know it doesn't use Onya's HR code it's using my own HR code.... for now......

*edit*
i also want to make a prediction.... you guys were using Holy and not Holy No Mouseover


------------

**edit**

New Pally Code
http://code.google.com/p/bubba-pqr-p...a.zip&can=2&q=

----------


## chric

Thx Buba...Appreciate your work man!  :Smile:  
Yup, I was using Holy and not Holy No Mouseover... looking forward to the new upload.

----------


## akok

> OR:
> people are aware of this, and wondering if anyone using PQR was picked off in the most recent Banwave.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you 100% sure you havnt used ANYTHING else in the slightest bit questionable in the past 6 months?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used sn0 in the past. I have reason to belive that is the true reason I got banned. Carry on.

----------


## Bonkler

> Just a tought regarding the ban waves that currently are not hitting PQR. The issue is that with alot of the experts doing coding now days and the profiles are getting better and better will have the impact that will at some point be something that Blizzard must act on. This is especially true in the pvp/arena where this "hack" can easily destroy the rankings.
> 
> I have read comments about high rankings and if it is possible to get ranked for one player using this then of course soon 10-15 people using PQR will be ranked.
> 
> So i think there is a "usage" of the hack that are kind of harmless, playing alts in LFR and also perhaps DS, but there is also "usage" that will harm the game. And if we use it in a way that will harm then we will get Blizzards attention. We perhaps already have.
> 
> I hope you understand what i am saying, i dont think its wrong using it, but the way profiles are getting enhanced will be out of control soon.
> 
> So i can only see 2 solutions for this.
> ...


"One Does Not Simply PQR into Arena mounts and Gladiator tittle"

This program will never ever turn a random stranger into a gladiator.
Just like it doesnt finishes HC raiding at the moment.
It takes much more than just perfect rotation to compete at high end arena.
There are such things as setups, priorities, strategies and perfect team work of 1~2~4 other team mates.
PQR is in no way, shape or form capable of doing it for you, nor does its capabilites allow you to ignore those things.
No rotation in the world will destroy teamwork. Unless your going up agianst a crappy teamwork which we both know that it doesnt happen on top 0.5%
No rotation in the world will destroy a good strategy. Unless your going up agianst a poorly executed one which we both know that its not the case where gladiator is at.
No rotation in the world will simply defeat a "scissor" setup when your in a "paper" one. Unless the other team panics and makes fatal mistakes which we both know that doesnt happen where you believe it might.
I do admit that it has the power to pull you up to 2.2k and make you a BG god if you have a pocket healer.
If you think this program is all that is needed to get to the top of arena then you are very mistaken.

----------


## taker

> alright i apologize for all the fuss....... idk when or how or WTF was going on but...... yes Onyas code was broken and the code i was making before is actually working....... SO when you guys tried to add onyas code in it breaks you profile and what i thought i shared was my onya profile code (thats what i thought i was using) when in reality i was using my own HR that i was coding before onya made their HR code for us to try XD
> 
> so let me reupload what i'm currently using... don't make any changes to it.... and you all should be fine.... maybe..... just so you know it doesn't use Onya's HR code it's using my own HR code.... for now......
> 
> *edit*
> i also want to make a prediction.... you guys were using Holy and not Holy No Mouseover
> 
> 
> ------------
> ...


Thx for trying to do the Holypal profile buba, you have a error here no ?

if inrangecount = hrsecondarytargets then return member[hrtargets[x]].name end
change to:
if inrangecount == hrsecondarytargets then return member[hrtargets[x]].name end

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Thx for trying to do the Holypal profile buba, you have a error here no ?
> 
> if inrangecount = hrsecondarytargets then return member[hrtargets[x]].name end
> change to:
> if inrangecount == hrsecondarytargets then return member[hrtargets[x]].name end


u may have just found the error i could not.... i found one extra end in there but that i did not see  :Big Grin: 

well after throwing it back into my profile i see myself healing again XD

time to try ti out in LFR....... it's totally crappy i can't get loot tho UGH

----------


## sheuron

Profile updates, package includes:
*Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Fire PvP, Arcane PvE)
*Priest* (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
*Hunter* (MM PvE, Survival PvE)
*Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
*Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
*Death Knight* (Frost PvP)
*Shaman* (Elemental PvE)

xeron280112PQRProfiles.zip

New elemental shaman profile features:
- Self buff & manage totems
- Soft AoE (3-4 mobs)
- Heavy Aoe (5+ mobs)

----------


## bu_ba_911

I want to ask the question now...... do you guys want Onya's "Smarter" HR code where it will cast on whoever has the most people around them? Or do you guys want my code that only casts on the Tanks(s) first then yourself?

I got Onya's code working thanks to the error Taker pointed out. Just healed Ultraxion successfully with it enabled and it seemed to work as we want it to.... Now I'm leaving it up to you guys  :Big Grin: 

-----

Onya's Code is enabled by Default:
http://code.google.com/p/bubba-pqr-p...G.zip&can=2&q=

I tested this during Ultraxion in LFR and it cast. I'm pretty sure it was casting as it was supposed to, but the fact it cast made me happy  :Smile:

----------


## [Blinded]

> Is it meant to just stand there and auto attack on the boss level dummies, or...?


Auto Attack and Skill Rotation.
Tested it for a boss dummie and Ultraxion ( Patchworkfights ) , i configurated Simcraft for both fights and on both fights my profile done simcraft dps - 1k DPS.

If u have T13 4p-bonus u will lose some DPS with this profile cuz i have no 4p and so i don't care for casting LB at 4 stacks of MW if my SW are up.




> windfury_weapon,weapon=main
> flametongue_weapon,weapon=off
> call_of_spirits ( for my totems )
> lightning_shield
> tolvir_potion,if=!in_combat|buff.bloodlust.react
> auto_attack
> use_item,name=ancient_petrified_seed
> blood_fury
> searing_totem
> ...


Exactly this is the rotation of my profile.

----------


## smrdlja

> Profile.rar
> 
> Just "finished" my single target enhancement profile for PQR.
> It will pot on Bloodlust, enchant ur weapons and make sure that ur totems are up.
> 
> Diffrence between this profil and simcraft is abou 1k dps, so try it out and let me know if there is a better rotation then this


Can someone try to code version for warriors that will use potion + recklessness when BL/Hero/TW is activated?

----------


## averykey

> Hey bossqwerty or anyone can you make a ret paladin profile that follows simcraft perfectly? I have used your warrior profile and it is amazing, would be nice to see an amazing ret paladin profile.
> 
> Here is the one I am using right now, I am doing lots of stuff manually, Mainly defensive CDS/Cooldowns saving for certain phases.
> 
> Download:
> Download Avery's.Ret.paladin.rar @ UppIT
> 
> 
> Edit: For anyone who wants to use it, it is more optimal to judge at start, and if you get a dp proc stack zeal/aw but if no dp proc, just do aw followed by when zeal comes up.
> ...


Previous Post ^



```
Action Priority List
#	action,conditions
0	flask,type=titanic_strength
1	food,type=beer_basted_crocolisk
2	seal_of_truth
3	snapshot_stats
4	golemblood_potion,if=!in_combat|buff.bloodlust.react|target.time_to_die<=40
5	auto_attack
6	judgement,if=buff.judgements_of_the_pure.down
7	guardian_of_ancient_kings,if=cooldown.zealotry.remains<10
8	zealotry,if=cooldown.guardian_of_ancient_kings.remains>0&cooldown.guardian_of_ancient_kings.remains<292
9	avenging_wrath,if=buff.zealotry.up
A	crusader_strike,if=holy_power<3
B	judgement,if=buff.zealotry.down&holy_power<3
C	inquisition,if=(buff.inquisition.down|buff.inquisition.remains<=2)&(holy_power>=3|buff.divine_purpose.react)
D	templars_verdict,if=buff.divine_purpose.react
E	templars_verdict,if=holy_power=3
F	exorcism,if=buff.the_art_of_war.react
G	hammer_of_wrath
H	judgement,if=set_bonus.tier13_2pc_melee&buff.zealotry.up&holy_power<3
I	wait,sec=0.1,if=cooldown.crusader_strike.remains<0.2&cooldown.crusader_strike.remains>0
J	holy_wrath
K	consecration,not_flying=1,if=mana>16000
L	divine_plea
```

This is simcraft ^ Can anyone do this?

----------


## [Blinded]

> Can someone try to code version for warriors that will use potion + recklessness when BL/Hero/TW is activated?


Oh thanks for that  :Smile: 
I had forgotten that there is now more than just BL i will add this  :Smile:

----------


## smrdlja

> local _,HLeap = GetSpellCooldown("Heroic Leap")
> 
> if HLeap == 0 and IsLeftControlKeyDown() and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus()==nil then
> CastSpellByName("Heroic Leap")
> if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end 
> (wish I knew who to credit)
> 
> 
> Anyway, just thought somebody might find that useflul and thanks for your amazing profile boss.
> return true end



Tried by adding this heroic Leap code:



```
<Ability><Name>Heroic Leap</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,HLeap = GetSpellCooldown(&amp;quot;Heroic Leap&amp;quot;)

if HLeap == 0 and IsLeftControlKeyDown() and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus()==nil then
CastSpellByName(&amp;quot;Heroic Leap&amp;quot;)
if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end</Lua><RecastDelay>200</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability>
```

But that breaks rotation completely, so I guess I made some mistake. Any hint how to make it work?

----------


## sylaborg

> Edit.
> 
> Alrighty, heres my Balance Druid Rotation. As I said, it needs fine tuning. but the general jist of it gives you the ideal rotation.
> 
> 
> Important: I have used existing profiles and adapted them for increased dps and a better rotation. The name on the basic rotation is Piep. Credit goes partly to him /her.
> 
> Heres the links:
> 
> ...


Could you re-upload the profile as MU is already dead.

Anyone else has a good balance profile that you could share around please? thanks.

----------


## LtButterman

@Bossqwerty

New profile seems better then the previous one, ive spent about 45mins on dummies testing them both with and without cds and with and without flasks/food. While i managed to do around 28.5 on average with the previous profile at 15mil dmg overall I did 29.5 with the new one and it seems to do quite a lot more initial burst dps too.. i think i was around 37 at one point and slowly dropped around 32 then down to 29.5 at 15mil.. 

I have noticed that it tends to stay on Zerker stance quite a lot longer then the previous profile and it would spam as many skills as it could even when overpower proc is active.. Is this intentional? or a bug? When you had 5.2 with slam fix I used to max out my dps at like 50k on 10man warlord and with Boss28 Im seeing 46-7? Ill have to see next week how this one compares to the previous ones.. But judging by the dummy results imo it's a clear increase.

And on 90% of all attempts on dummies with BossD6 top 3 moves were OP, MS and Slam in that exact order but Opportunity strike was basically doing just as much as slam with .1% less and HS on 2nd last place alongside deep wounds.. So is that correct? or is HS meant to be in the top3/4 of moves on dps charts?

[EDIT]

This is just a question for all the Arms wars, I just picked up the 403 shoulders off spine on our 10 man run and I'm thinking of using them instead of my 384 tier shoulders.. Downside is that I lose my 4 set bonus but gain 30 crit, 225 mastery and 82 strength. I know our 4 set is good when it procs.. but being a 17% chance proc I dont know if its worth losing those stats Id get with the 403 shoulders. Should I even bother with them or keep my 4 set and wait till i get 397 helm then replace the 384 shoulders with the 403 ones, gaining the stats and also keeping the 4 set?

Thanks.

----------


## smrdlja

> [EDIT]
> This is just a question for all the Arms wars, I just picked up the 403 shoulders off spine on our 10 man run and I'm thinking of using them instead of my 384 tier shoulders.. Downside is that I lose my 4 set bonus but gain 30 crit, 225 mastery and 82 strength. I know our 4 set is good when it procs.. but being a 17% chance proc I dont know if its worth losing those stats Id get with the 403 shoulders. Should I even bother with them or keep my 4 set and wait till i get 397 helm then replace the 384 shoulders with the 403 ones, gaining the stats and also keeping the 4 set?
> 
> Thanks.


Keep P4 for sure till you get missing piece.

----------


## LtButterman

> Keep P4 for sure till you get missing piece.


Yeah I thought so.. I only lost about .200-300 dps when using the 403 ones but my ilvl was 396  :Frown:  stupid LFR shoulders holding my ilvl back lols

----------


## smrdlja

> Yeah I thought so.. I only lost about .200-300 dps when using the 403 ones but my ilvl was 396  stupid LFR shoulders holding my ilvl back lols


Never care about ilvl, just about your output.

I know people vendoring great trinkets and just rushing towards ilvl... which is in so many situations just silly.

----------


## LtButterman

> Never care about ilvl, just about your output.
> 
> I know people vendoring great trinkets and just rushing towards ilvl... which is in so many situations just silly.


Ill keep that in mind, thanks.

----------


## Cahonez

Due to request by a few people here is my Balance Druid rotation again. Uploaded on a new site. 

Free File Sharing Made Simple - MediaFire

----------


## rezonen94marcus

> u may have just found the error i could not.... i found one extra end in there but that i did not see 
> 
> well after throwing it back into my profile i see myself healing again XD
> 
> time to try ti out in LFR....... it's totally crappy i can't get loot tho UGH



Hey, When i am using your profile for holy pvp or holy pvp arena, It only heal's myeslf when im attacked. And most time i die then too. Do i need to target my m8's by myself? How do i set it up to work correct.

EDIT: Working now i think

----------


## smurfalmighty

> Previous Post ^
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Action Priority List
> #	action,conditions
> 0	flask,type=titanic_strength
> 1	food,type=beer_basted_crocolisk
> ...


So if I have the 2p t13 set do I add it to the list because I noticed it and if I do add it where does it go and do I remove judgement entirely then or keep it still where it was?

----------


## Weird0

anyone got a unholy and/or frost pve profile ? not interested in pvp ones ^^

----------


## kayonekayone

> Due to request by a few people here is my Balance Druid rotation again. Uploaded on a new site. 
> 
> Free File Sharing Made Simple - MediaFire



this do not work perfect only spam moonfire

----------


## Cahonez

> this do not work perfect only spam moonfire


i've just tested it on my druid and it works perfectly fine. 

make sure you've selected the correct rotation. 

Ideally a little more help than "this do not work" if you are reporting something wrong would be helpful also.

If anyone else has an issue with it, let me know. 

-As I said its only basic, will starfall on every cd (this can be removed from the rotation if you prefer to do it yourself) and starsurge whenever its up. 

-Can also be used for aoe with tab targeting mobs than need dotting.

----------


## jackus

need help with PVP warrior.

I found a good profile here but forgot who made it.

It works good. There is one problem tho. It keeps trying to disarm players when the disarm is on cooldown.



```
local DS = GetShapeshiftForm()
local AW = UnitBuffID("target", 31884)
local UF = UnitBuffID("target", 49016)
local B = UnitBuffID("target", 18499)
local BL = UnitBuffID("target", 2825)
local H = UnitBuffID("target", 32182)
local SD = UnitBuffID("target", 51713)
local PoF = UnitBuffID("target", 51271)
local BF1 = UnitBuffID("target", 33702)
local BF2 = UnitBuffID("target", 20572)
local BF3 = UnitBuffID("target", 33697)
local CoV = UnitBuffID("target", 99740)
local R = UnitBuffID("target", 1719)
local BS = UnitBuffID("target", 46924)
local IV = UnitBuffID("target", 12472)

if  AW ~= nil or UF ~= nil or B ~= nil or BL ~= nil or H ~= nil or SD ~= nil or PoF ~= nil or BF1 ~= nil or BF2 ~= nil or BF3~= nil or CoV ~= nil or R ~= nil or BS ~= nil or IV ~= nil then
if DS == 2 then
return true
end
end
```

think this is the disarm code. Can any one add so it will check if disarm is on CD before using it. 

Coz right now it just keeps stance dancing :/

----------


## couky

Hi Cahonez,

I tested your rotation on my level 5 druid, I took the balance druide rotation and I activated it but nothing happened.
Do I need to wait to use your rotation until I get my Moonkin form ?

----------


## darkenchico

Hello everyone,

I'm currently using Avery's profile for PvE Ret paladins but there are a few things that would need an update (like casting some spells while in range : Judgement, Exo HoW, etc.) It seems like fmegretto's profile would handle that but the only links I can find links to Megaupload so I cannot get it.

Any ideas of where I could find the latest release of his code ?

Thank you.

----------


## kayonekayone

> i've just tested it on my druid and it works perfectly fine. 
> 
> make sure you've selected the correct rotation. 
> 
> Ideally a little more help than "this do not work" if you are reporting something wrong would be helpful also.
> 
> If anyone else has an issue with it, let me know. 
> 
> -As I said its only basic, will starfall on every cd (this can be removed from the rotation if you prefer to do it yourself) and starsurge whenever its up. 
> ...


ok sry for the short info, but its im very confused, i put moonfire on eclipse off the rota list then put the bot on , then put moonfire on eclipse on and now its work, dont know why ;/ 

+ rep thanks  :Wink:

----------


## smrdlja

> Hi Cahonez,
> 
> I tested your rotation on my level 5 druid, I took the balance druide rotation and I activated it but nothing happened.
> Do I need to wait to use your rotation until I get my Moonkin form ?


Most rotations work only at lvl 85

----------


## Cahonez

> Hi Cahonez,
> 
> I tested your rotation on my level 5 druid, I took the balance druide rotation and I activated it but nothing happened.
> Do I need to wait to use your rotation until I get my Moonkin form ?



Hey, Couky

Yeah the rotation is aimed at lvl 85 players. 

As far as i know if PQR cant detect the spells in your spell book it wont work. Or only partially anyway.

----------


## moochild

> Hey, Couky
> 
> Yeah the rotation is aimed at lvl 85 players. 
> 
> As far as i know if PQR cant detect the spells in your spell book it wont work. Or only partially anyway.


Look at Mentally's spriest code, he has spell detection in it.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> need help with PVP warrior.
> 
> I found a good profile here but forgot who made it.
> 
> It works good. There is one problem tho. It keeps trying to disarm players when the disarm is on cooldown.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


that is my disarm code and sure....



```
local _, DisarmCD = GetSpellCooldown(676) 
local DS = GetShapeshiftForm()
local DisarmDebuffs = {31884, 59016, 18499, 2825, 32182, 2825, 32182, 51713, 51271, 33702, 20572, 33697, 99740, 1719, 46924, 12472 }

if DisarmCD == 0 then
  for i, v in ipairs(DisarmDebuffs) do
    if UnitBuffID("target", v) then
      if DS == 2 then
        return true
      end
    end
  end
end
```

Wrote on my tablet otherwise it would be more complete

----------


## nebmyers

When is the UH DK profile going to be perfected?

----------


## chric

> I want to ask the question now...... do you guys want Onya's "Smarter" HR code where it will cast on whoever has the most people around them? Or do you guys want my code that only casts on the Tanks(s) first then yourself?
> 
> I got Onya's code working thanks to the error Taker pointed out. Just healed Ultraxion successfully with it enabled and it seemed to work as we want it to.... Now I'm leaving it up to you guys 
> 
> -----
> 
> Onya's Code is enabled by Default:
> 1-28-2012_HPally_Bubba_WORKING.zip - bubba-pqr-profiles - 1-28-2012 HPally Bubba Onya's HR - My Profiles for PQR - Google Project Hosting
> 
> I tested this during Ultraxion in LFR and it cast. I'm pretty sure it was casting as it was supposed to, but the fact it cast made me happy



Awesome work Taker and yourself. I no longer get that LUA error so that must have been the fix we were looking for.  :Big Grin:  I'll let you know on my next raid how it fairs out. Thx again

----------


## Bossqwerty

> @Bossqwerty
> 
> New profile seems better then the previous one, ive spent about 45mins on dummies testing them both with and without cds and with and without flasks/food. While i managed to do around 28.5 on average with the previous profile at 15mil dmg overall I did 29.5 with the new one and it seems to do quite a lot more initial burst dps too.. i think i was around 37 at one point and slowly dropped around 32 then down to 29.5 at 15mil.. 
> 
> I have noticed that it tends to stay on Zerker stance quite a lot longer then the previous profile and it would spam as many skills as it could even when overpower proc is active.. Is this intentional? or a bug? When you had 5.2 with slam fix I used to max out my dps at like 50k on 10man warlord and with Boss28 Im seeing 46-7? Ill have to see next week how this one compares to the previous ones.. But judging by the dummy results imo it's a clear increase.
> 
> And on 90% of all attempts on dummies with BossD6 top 3 moves were OP, MS and Slam in that exact order but Opportunity strike was basically doing just as much as slam with .1% less and HS on 2nd last place alongside deep wounds.. So is that correct? or is HS meant to be in the top3/4 of moves on dps charts?
> 
> [EDIT]
> ...


I'm working on changing it up a little bit, the simcraft "rotation" didn't really translate well into pqr I believe. I think it's missing too many TFB procs but I have it set up the exact same way simcraft does so I'm not sure. I'll be tweaking it a bit and releasing a new version today or tomorrow most likely.

----------


## averykey

> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm currently using Avery's profile for PvE Ret paladins but there are a few things that would need an update (like casting some spells while in range : Judgement, Exo HoW, etc.) It seems like fmegretto's profile would handle that but the only links I can find links to Megaupload so I cannot get it.
> 
> Any ideas of where I could find the latest release of his code ?
> 
> Thank you.




My skills do cast from range.

----------


## brutal

Cant find PVE Subtlety Rogue profile .... :S any chance someone here can help me out and point me in the right direction ?
Standard 8/2/31 sub pve spec 

Would be awesome ! :=)

----------


## supermann

> Cant find PVE Subtlety Rogue profile .... :S any chance someone here can help me out and point me in the right direction ?
> Standard 8/2/31 sub pve spec 
> 
> Would be awesome ! :=)


ya, searchin the same one.Nothing out there public @ the moment

----------


## Udas

PQR- Select Process...
Process : Edit Mode ( No Bot Fuctionality)
Version 1.1.1 

Any ideas why this problem occured guys??? Ty in Advance

----------


## bu_ba_911

> PQR- Select Process...<br />
> Process : Edit Mode ( No Bot Fuctionality)<br />
> Version 1.1.1 <br />
> <br />
> Any ideas why this problem occured guys??? Ty in Advance


Have you tried running pqr as administrator? And make sure you are not running wow as admin.

----------


## smrdlja

> I'm working on changing it up a little bit, the simcraft "rotation" didn't really translate well into pqr I believe. I think it's missing too many TFB procs but I have it set up the exact same way simcraft does so I'm not sure. I'll be tweaking it a bit and releasing a new version today or tomorrow most likely.


Can you maybe add code for heroic leap someone posted? 

Also would be great to have that code someone putted into shmy profile to use potion (and maybe recklessness) when hero/tw is activated.

----------


## bu_ba_911

I just updated my HPally SVN Profiles.... Heres a small list of the changes made:
-) Changed the ways Aura's were handled. Now every profile you run has the Freedom of using ANY aura you desire and it will save your choice each time you mount to put you back in that Aura when you dismount.
-) Fixed HolyPvP's Cleanse which in turn fixed it's issue where it would never cast Holy Light
-) Fixed across every Profile the bug where you are in a party and you would never Heal OR Cleanse yourself sometimes.
-) Started creating the code needed to turn Onya's HR code into a raid size smarter HR code like the one i wrote but am not using.

-----

*edit*

I believe that every Paladin profile should have this Aura Code in it somewhere



```
if not SAVED then
	savedAura = 3  -- Default starting Aura you want the person to have. In this case Concentration Aura
                                 -- 1 = Devotion | 2 = Retribution | 3= Concentration | 4 = Resistance
	SAVED = 1
end

local myAura = GetShapeshiftForm("player")
local Aura = { 465, 7294, 19746, 19891, 32223 }

if not IsMounted() and myAura ~= 5 then
	savedAura = myAura
elseif IsMounted() and myAura ~= 5 then
	savedAura = myAura
	CastSpellByID(Aura[5], "player")
elseif not IsMounted() and savedAura ~= myAura then
	CastSpellByID(Aura[savedAura], "player")
elseif not IsMounted() and myAura == 5 then
	CastSpellByID(Aura[3], "player")
end
```



--------------------

**edit**




> When is the UH DK profile going to be perfected?


if you tell me exactly what needs to be changed/added in mine, i could probably do it pretty quickly

----------


## Xelper

> PQR- Select Process...
> Process : Edit Mode ( No Bot Fuctionality)
> Version 1.1.1 
> 
> Any ideas why this problem occured guys??? Ty in Advance


What version of WoW are you running?

----------


## Sophronius69

Hey guys I'm trying to get Holy Shock to just do damage to the target but I'm not that good with code, can anyone help me out and show me what the code should look like just to do damage to the target. Any help would be much appreciated thx.

----------


## firepong

> Hey guys I'm trying to get Holy Shock to just do damage to the target but I'm not that good with code, can anyone help me out and show me what the code should look like just to do damage to the target. Any help would be much appreciated thx.


Name: Holy Shock
SpellID: 20473
Delay: 0



```
local target = GetDamageTarget()

if target ~= nil then
return true
end
```

Try that out and tell me how it works, just make a new spell with the Info or change current one to something. Won't guarantee anything on it. But someone else might be able to say how it works  :Smile: 

EDIT* Since it comes from the holy tree, wouldn't it be best to use it as a heal, and not to damage a enemy?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Name: Holy Shock
> SpellID: 20473
> Delay: 0
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local target = GetDamageTarget()
> 
> ...


in arenas i had it at one point if no1 needed healing and you already had 3 holy power it would use it as an attack.... can't remember why i took it out tho... maybe because exo spam if you have denounce specced was more dps

----------


## firepong

> in arenas i had it at one point if no1 needed healing and you already had 3 holy power it would use it as an attack.... can't remember why i took it out tho... maybe because exo spam if you have denounce specced was more dps


Now see, I would have never thought of that, I don't PvP or Arena at all, and I definitely don't have a holy spec, so I can't say much :P

----------


## Sophronius69

Yea I want to make a holy dps rotation to just switch to in bgs when im not healing is all. ill let you know if it works. thx

----------


## kickmydog

> PQR- Select Process...
> Process : Edit Mode ( No Bot Fuctionality)
> Version 1.1.1 
> 
> Any ideas why this problem occured guys??? Ty in Advance


Have WoW running when you load up PQR.

----------


## travis2861

*bu_ba_911* with your most updated Hpally from SVN I'm getting an error at your smart aura section of the pvp profile, i don't know if this error is unique to the pvp but heres the error.



```
Message: [string " function pqrFunc0() local myAura = GetShap..."]:55: attempt to call global 'SafeTarget' (a nil value)Time: 01/28/12 18:54:46
Count: 41
Stack: [string " function pqrFunc0() local myAura = GetShap..."]:55: in function `?'
[string "..."]:267: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "..."]:161: in function `PQR_CastNext'
[string "..."]:150: in function `PQR_ExecuteBot'
[string "..."]:40: in function <[string "..."]:23>


Locals: (*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "target"

(*temporary) = "attempt to call global 'SafeTarget' (a nil value)"
```

----------


## bu_ba_911

> *bu_ba_911* with your most updated Hpally from SVN I'm getting an error at your smart aura section of the pvp profile, i don't know if this error is unique to the pvp but heres the error.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Message: [string " function pqrFunc0() local myAura = GetShap..."]:55: attempt to call global 'SafeTarget' (a nil value)Time: 01/28/12 18:54:46
> Count: 41
> Stack: [string " function pqrFunc0() local myAura = GetShap..."]:55: in function `?'
> [string "..."]:267: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> ...


I may know the problem to that..... disable the rotation and don't target anything and try enabling it again.... seems like it was an error somewhere I'll figure it out when I'm back

Also it looks like its more like an error with SafeTargrt which is why I bring up the target thing

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk

----------


## travis2861

*bu_ba_911, with no target issue still persists but in the pve rotation it looks fine, would test in lfr but too lazy to respec =/ >.<

Why it chose to make this blue i have no idea lol

*

----------


## bu_ba_911

> *bu_ba_911, with no target issue still persists but in the pve rotation it looks fine, would test in lfr but too lazy to respec =/ >.<
> 
> Why it chose to make this blue i have no idea lol
> 
> *


yea i guessed the problem right away.... and let me guess if you switch to PvE and then switch back to PvP it magically works  :Stick Out Tongue: 

what i did was try using the Before Lua section to enable all the functions the profile would be using but that didn't seem to work.... i would only be a cosmetic change to the code in terms of how clean it looked  :Stick Out Tongue:  experiment failed XD reverting those changes and the Errors should disappear

*edit*

re-uploaded the profiles with the fix in place on my SVN

----------


## Sivers

what are the most up-to-date resto druid and hpally profiles?

there was a program that did it but I think even that is outdated now and it's hard to keep up with this thread  :Frown: 

edit: preferably resto profiles that smart cast wild growth instead of going oom spamming it on cooldown  :Frown:

----------


## Bossqwerty

> Can you maybe add code for heroic leap someone posted? 
> 
> Also would be great to have that code someone putted into shmy profile to use potion (and maybe recklessness) when hero/tw is activated.


Yeah I will most definitely have that heroic leap code in my next release. I may add the potion / recklessness code but I feel it's better to use those manually in most cases.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> what are the most up-to-date resto druid and hpally profiles?
> 
> there was a program that did it but I think even that is outdated now and it's hard to keep up with this thread 
> 
> edit: preferably resto profiles that smart cast wild growth instead of going oom spamming it on cooldown


well if you load up my svn you will always have the most up-to-date hpally profiles

----------


## smrdlja

> Yeah I will most definitely have that heroic leap code in my next release. I may add the potion / recklessness code but I feel it's better to use those manually in most cases.


Thanks in advance. 

About potion/recklessness, maybe just add as ability, but not putting it in rotation, so people that wanna use it can just add it?

----------


## DKVance73

> *Link:*
> http://chromiumcomputers.com/files/jan27_Profiles.rar
> 
> *Whats Included:*
> 
> Warlock Affliction PVE
> Warlock Demo PVE
> Warlock Destro PVE
> Hunter Surv PVE /explosive shot test
> ...


Hey there Crystal, your new Survival Rotation isn't working. It just stands there and casts Kill Command or sometimes just auto-shoots. Let me know if I can find anything else to help you out.

----------


## BHLDepression

someone should make a subelty level 19 twink rouge rotation! -cough- bubba :P

----------


## imdasandman

> someone should make a subelty level 19 twink rouge rotation! -cough- bubba :P


or take a sub lvl 85 rotation and only leave in the abilites a lvl 19 rogue has... It is not that hard.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> someone should make a subelty level 19 twink rouge rotation! -cough- bubba :P


lol i had one when i was lvl 19

but when i leveled i progressed the rotation past that XD

it was pretty much stealth around then attack attack evicerate/stealth whenever possible

-------





> or take a sub lvl 85 rotation and only leave in the abilites a lvl 19 rogue has... It is not that hard.



taking an 85 profile and making a 19 out of it is a little more difficult than u think... it's easier to just level up some1 and finding the best way to use the profiles that they have to make a profile than removing and editing a 85 profile into 19

----------


## Starphall

> Profile updates, package includes:
> *Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Fire PvP, Arcane PvE)
> *Priest* (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
> *Hunter* (MM PvE, Survival PvE)
> *Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
> *Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
> *Death Knight* (Frost PvP)
> *Shaman* (Elemental PvE)
> 
> ...


always love your profile...can you help me with the shaman profiles...i want it to cast FS on the focus target when possible...thx for helping !

----------


## diazepam

Anyone able to do a lvl 70 Blood DK PVP Rotation or Frost DK pvp rotation, the current frost pvp rotation doesnt work at that level nor can i make it to work, would be greately appreciated

----------


## irri

> I'm working on changing it up a little bit, the simcraft "rotation" didn't really translate well into pqr I believe. I think it's missing too many TFB procs but I have it set up the exact same way simcraft does so I'm not sure. I'll be tweaking it a bit and releasing a new version today or tomorrow most likely.


Can u add HOT BUTTON to switch HeroicStrike/Cleave?

----------


## smrdlja

Btw about Heroic Leap... problem was one "end" missing. So code is:

local _,HLeap = GetSpellCooldown("Heroic Leap")

if HLeap == 0 and IsLeftControlAltKeyDown() and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus()==nil then
CastSpellByName("Heroic Leap")
if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end end

----------


## jackus

can some one help me with this warrior profile.

PVP and PVE warrior.rar

It disarms people that got a certain buff eg wings and so on. But if I switch target and he got a buff up so the bot will disarm, it just keeps stance dancing coz it thinks it can disarm again, even tho its on CD :/

Hope someone can help me  :Big Grin:

----------


## couky

- Tested Fire and Arcance rotation in LFR with Ilvl 383 gear.
Raid n°1 : 25k (fire) and 24k (arcane)
Raid n°2 : 20K (fire) and 21k (arcane)
I didn't have any problem with rotations though AoE rotation ain't really hurting the mobs in LFR  :Cool: 

- I also tested Paladin protection spec (AoE rotation).
I easily become "oom" if I keep the 2 AoE. :Stick Out Tongue: 

- Dk frost rotation is really nice! I tell you later how much dps I do with it in LFR.

----------


## Weird0

> if you tell me exactly what needs to be changed/added in mine, i could probably do it pretty quickly


your frost profile is still flagged as 4.2 for me, where there no changes or do i only messed up the profile download and have the old one ?

----------


## Sivers

also, has there been a resto shaman rotation with smart totem management? rather than using 4 predetermined totems that may or may not already exist in the raid, it should look at buffs and fill in the gaps when possible.

----------


## PIPOL13

people please let the normal profile for cat pve

----------


## LtButterman

@Bossqwerty, How's the progress on BossD6 going? After running FL with it I managed 43k on rag.. so pretty sure it's safe to say its a clear improvement dps-wise but I still think the "stalling whilst in zerker stance and spamming skills" is a problem, it's actually making me rage hungry just like in Fury.. Should look into it.

Also can you try make it work if you're in combat only? Helps a lot in raids specially when tank gives you a countdown for initial pull and the bot just smashes out our rage moves 5-10 seconds before tank even starts :s

----------


## sheuron

*WARNING!! The scripts below may cause extreme lazyness*

Auto loot archaeology finds


```
local gotloot = GetNumLootItems()
local race = { "Dwarf", "Draenei", "Fossil", "Night Elf", "Nerubian", "Orc", "Tol'vir", "Troll", "Vrykul" }

if GetUnitSpeed("player") == 0  
and not UnitCastingInfo("player") 
and gotloot == 0
then for _,v in ipairs(race) do InteractUnit(v.." Archaeology Find") end end

if gotloot > 0 then for i = 1,gotloot do LootSlot(i) end end
```

Auto gather herbs (combine with tauren druid for faster gathering experience)


```
local gotloot = GetNumLootItems()
local herb = { "Whiptail", "HeartBlossom", "Twilight Jasmine", "Azshara's Veil", "Cinderbloom", "Stormvine" }

if GetUnitSpeed("player") == 0  
and not UnitCastingInfo("player") 
and gotloot == 0
then for _,v in ipairs(herb) do InteractUnit(v) end end

if gotloot > 0 then for i = 1,gotloot do LootSlot(i) end end
```

----------


## smrdlja

> @Bossqwerty, How's the progress on BossD6 going? After running FL with it I managed 43k on rag.. so pretty sure it's safe to say its a clear improvement dps-wise but I still think the "stalling whilst in zerker stance and spamming skills" is a problem, it's actually making me rage hungry just like in Fury.. Should look into it.
> 
> Also can you try make it work if you're in combat only? Helps a lot in raids specially when tank gives you a countdown for initial pull and the bot just smashes out our rage moves 5-10 seconds before tank even starts :s


About rage problems... i felt it a bit also today... like when in need to pop bladestorm... and not having rage.

About working only in combat, if your tank gives pull timer, just activate rotation when he is about to pull.

But in general, this is a really amazing profile!

Would love to see even half as good profile for prot.

----------


## LtButterman

> About rage problems... i felt it a bit also today... like when in need to pop bladestorm... and not having rage.
> 
> About working only in combat, if your tank gives pull timer, just activate rotation when he is about to pull.
> 
> But in general, this is a really amazing profile!
> 
> Would love to see even half as good profile for prot.


Yeah but it would help in dungeons too.. I just liked the fact you had to engage for it to activate, specially with dummies.

----------


## lostwalker

Any updates on this new Spriest profile?





> Shadow PVE with 4pc rotation
> 
> Opening rotation does mind spike + mind blast rotation if shadowfiend and archangel is out of synch later in the fight just switch to normal pve rotation. Don't wait more than 30 seconds for them to line up or it is a dps loss.
> 
> PVE rotation mostly mentallys work, has focus target multi dotting etc. You need to edit the VT and DP buffed refresh code if you don't have tailoring and engineering.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Hey there Crystal, your new Survival Rotation isn't working. It just stands there and casts Kill Command or sometimes just auto-shoots. Let me know if I can find anything else to help you out.


are you sure your using the surv rotation and not the bm one?

----------


## DKVance73

> are you sure your using the surv rotation and not the bm one?


NVM, seems to be working now, had to reinstall it. But the profile for the explosive shot latency was fantastic. Can't wait to see your 4.3.2 profiles sir.

----------


## merrikh

Im looking for a blood dk pvp file. i thought i saw some1 making 1 not to long ago and the search didnt bring anything up useful. if some1 can point me i the right direction be great thanks

----------


## bu_ba_911

> your frost profile is still flagged as 4.2 for me, where there no changes or do i only messed up the profile download and have the old one ?


no I haven't really played my dk since 4.2 svn I updated dnd on blood and unholy side if u wanna play with those

----------


## nebmyers

Bu_ba have you updated the uh profile? o:

----------


## expunge

@sheuron The new shaman script seems to be dropping my totems over and over again while in combat. I couldn't figure out what was going on until half way through a fight. I just had to remove the call of elements and totemic recall functions and drop them myself. It did however keep searing up and not drop it when the fire ele was out. I couldn't see any problem with them. Maybe it was seeing the other persons totems?

----------


## laudon

> no I haven't really played my dk since 4.2 svn I updated dnd on blood and unholy side if u wanna play with those


there's no need to update, frost dk gameplay hasn't changed since 4.2

P.S. i love your profiles bubba  :Big Grin:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Bu_ba have you updated the uh profile? o:


lol yes i added in some DnD code.... and if you press Right Control you should enable auto casting of DnD when your mouseover target is the same as your current target (so no more holding down buttons) nad if you dislike it, a simple right control again would disable that feature




> there's no need to update, frost dk gameplay hasn't changed since 4.2
> 
> P.S. i love your profiles bubba


lol that's sorta what i've been thinking, but im sure there's some way to optimize it more.... haven't there been people to release new Frost DK profiles since mine?

----------


## nebmyers

Where can i download it? o:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> can some one help me with this warrior profile.
> 
> PVP and PVE warrior.rar
> 
> It disarms people that got a certain buff eg wings and so on. But if I switch target and he got a buff up so the bot will disarm, it just keeps stance dancing coz it thinks it can disarm again, even tho its on CD :/
> 
> Hope someone can help me


second time i've quoted u for this problem....

here's a link to the first time

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2182940 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Where can i download it? o:


SVN for now only..... until i make "major changes" i normally leave my up-to-date profiles as SVN just because i cba to reupload every time i change something haha  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## merrikh

hey bu_ba im having problems with your hpally pvp profile i enable it go in to ab and all it does is buff up and cleanse spam and heal me when i need it. it wont heal ppl the needs it even if they are targeted if tried both the arena and the reg pvp both the same

----------


## bu_ba_911

> hey bu_ba im having problems with your hpally pvp profile i enable it go in to ab and all it does is buff up and cleanse spam and heal me when i need it. it wont heal ppl the needs it even if they are targeted if tried both the arena and the reg pvp both the same


weird..... im currently in arenas healing just fine with my arena one.... try updating to the latest pvp/arena one on svn maybe?

----------


## merrikh

> weird..... im currently in arenas healing just fine with my arena one.... try updating to the latest pvp/arena one on svn maybe?


just updated it and requeing now ill let u know i a few min i was 100% sure i had already did that

Edit yea not sure what was going on but that did it 4mill healing 1 death cuz i lagged out and had to f4 out worked pretty damn good. oh and 0 mana for 90% cuz i was in a non stop fight the whole game

----------


## bu_ba_911

> just updated it and requeing now ill let u know i a few min i was 100% sure i had already did that
> 
> Edit yea not sure what was going on but that did it 4mill healing 1 death cuz i lagged out and had to f4 out worked pretty damn good. oh and 0 mana for 90% cuz i was in a non stop fight the whole game


yea just got out of an AB myself healing 5.8 mil  :Stick Out Tongue:  u had me worried for a sec XD

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> lol that's sorta what i've been thinking, but im sure there's some way to optimize it more.... haven't there been people to release new Frost DK profiles since mine?


Yeh there was some masterfrost rotations but I still prefer your one. At the moment its still working great. Only thing that I was thinking about adding myself is Dark Simulacrum, just for a few spells. Shattered Ice, I know can be copied from Hagara for example and hits for quite a bit. Many of the bosses in HoT have something that can be copied too. I know its very easy to do manually but I always seem to forget. : /

----------


## Starphall

anybody can help me...i want pqr the keep Flameshock on my focus when possible...thx for helping

----------


## sheuron

> anybody can help me...i want pqr the keep Flameshock on my focus when possible...thx for helping


- Open Flame Shock ability
- Edit name and add something, by example "Flame Shock focus"
- Change all places where you see "Target" to "Focus"
- Click Save button
- Go to rotation editor and add "Flame Shock focus" to your rotation

----------


## merrikh

hey sheuron i was hoping to use your shammy profile to lvl a shaman do you know of a code i can out into each spell to see if i have it and cast it? i tried looking to Mentally's coding but so far not coming up with anything that works

----------


## firepong

> hey sheuron i was hoping to use your shammy profile to lvl a shaman do you know of a code i can out into each spell to see if i have it and cast it? i tried looking to Mentally's coding but so far not coming up with anything that works


The spells you don't have, you can always just remove them from the rotation, then add them back when you learn them.

----------


## merrikh

> The spells you don't have, you can always just remove them from the rotation, then add them back when you learn them.


yea i know just thought id ask anyway

----------


## Starphall

> - Open Flame Shock ability
> - Edit name and add something, by example "Flame Shock focus"
> - Change all places where you see "Target" to "Focus"
> - Click Save button
> - Go to rotation editor and add "Flame Shock focus" to your rotation


thx alot...ive already did all the...just forgot to add it to the rotation ahah...thx
can i add something that check if FS is up before casting Lvb ?

----------


## Valma

@Buba

Hey mate,got a bit enchanced code for your StopCast



```
local SpellInfo, _, _, _, _, endCast = UnitCastingInfo(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) 
local HL = GetSpellInfo(635) 
local DL = GetSpellInfo(82326) 
local FL = GetSpellInfo(19750) 
local HR = GetSpellInfo(82327)  

if PQR_CustomTargetHP &amp;gt; 96 then 	
	if SpellInfo == HL or Spell == DL or Spell == FL then 
		SpellStopCasting()
	end 
elseif lowhpmembers &amp;lt; 3 and SpellInfo == HR then
	if endCast/1000 - GetTime() &amp;gt; 1.0 then
		SpellStopCasting()
	end
end

if (PQR_CustomTargetHP &amp;lt; 40 or (lowhpmembers &amp;gt;= 5 and PQR_CustomTargetHP &amp;gt; 40)) and SpellInfo == HL and (endCast/1000 - GetTime()) &amp;gt; 1.2 or PQR_CustomTargetHP &amp;lt; 20 then
	SpellStopCasting()
end
```

Just some logic enchancements + localization issues.

What do u think about it?

----------


## Meatglue

Any pvp profiles in works for enh shaman Sheuron?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @Buba
> 
> Hey mate,got a bit enchanced code for your StopCast
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local SpellInfo, _, _, _, _, endCast = UnitCastingInfo(&quot;player&quot;) 
> local HL = GetSpellInfo(635) 
> ...


i agree on the localization part, i was already starting the move in my code towards that, but i disagree with the change to check on HL when there are 5 people that need healing AND the target to be healed is over 40%..... that just doesn't seem the most logical way to handle that

did update my code though

----------


## Valma

> i agree on the localization part, i was already starting the move in my code towards that, but i disagree with the change to check on HL when there are 5 people that need healing AND the target to be healed is over 40%..... that just doesn't seem the most logical way to handle that
> 
> did update my code though


The logic is here:

You got for example 1 person at 60%(let's say tank) when u started to cast HL,then comes AoE and if tank still have more HP then 40%(not critical ammount) casting HR will be more profitable without risking tanks life(in most cases).

----------


## dklcfr

any epic blood dk rotations suitable for running 5 mans, assuming user controlled cd's?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> The logic is here:
> 
> You got for example 1 person at 60%(let's say tank) when u started to cast HL,then comes AoE and if tank still have more HP then 40%(not critical ammount) casting HR will be more profitable without risking tanks life(in most cases).


counter-argument, if he ever does reach under 40% (critical amount), we would WANT to stop casting HL to cast something more beneficial, like Flash of Light or Divine Light, and those spells have priority over HR, thought i may be changing their logic in order to make them a bit smarter at that

----------


## Valma

> counter-argument, if he ever does reach under 40% (critical amount), we would WANT to stop casting HL to cast something more beneficial, like Flash of Light or Divine Light, and those spells have priority over HR, thought i may be changing their logic in order to make them a bit smarter at that


This has nothing to do with stop casting logic,it's just priority logic.As for 40% now I agree with you after thinking about it a bit,but still we need this:



```
if (PQR_CustomTargetHP &amp;lt; 40 or lowhpmembers &amp;gt;= 5) and SpellInfo == HL and (endCast/1000 - GetTime()) &amp;gt; 1.2 or (PQR_CustomTargetHP &amp;lt; 20 and (SpellInfo ~= DL or SpellInfo ~= FL)) then
	SpellStopCasting()
end
```

Main idea is the last part,it do exactly what you stated: if target is at REALLY critical point it will stopcast to LoH,WoG,FoL,DL it.

----------


## Valma

Some rework for your Beacon code.

It casts beacon on your mouseover for first time,then it saves target name and party/raid index and autorecasts beacon on saved target.It even checks if in some case target was swapped with someone in raid or not in raid(by name) and if it was some kind of swap it finds target and resaves index.

CastAndForget Beacon code:


```
<Ability><Name>Beacon (Right Alt)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>53563</SpellID><Actions></Actions>
<Lua>
local hasMouseover = UnitExists(&amp;quot;mouseover&amp;quot;)
local mouseoverFriend = UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;mouseover&amp;quot;)
local group = &amp;quot;party&amp;quot;
local members = GetNumPartyMembers()

if GetNumRaidMembers() &amp;gt; 0 then group = &amp;quot;raid&amp;quot; members = GetNumRaidMembers() end

if IsRightAltKeyDown() and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil then
	if hasMouseover and mouseoverFriend then
		local name = UnitName("mouseover")
		for i = 1, members, 1 do
			local member = group..tostring(i)
    			if name == UnitName(member)  then
    				PQ_BeaconTarget = member
    				PQ_BeaconTargetName = name
    				PQR_CustomTarget = PQ_BeaconTarget
    				return true
    			end
		end 
	 end
end

if PQ_BeaconTarget then
	local Beacon = UnitBuffID(PQ_BeaconTarget, 53563)
	local BeaconExpire = select(7,UnitBuffID(PQ_BeaconTarget, 53563)) - GetTime()

	if UnitName(PQ_BeaconTarget) == PQ_BeaconTargetName then	
		if Beacon then
			if BeaconExpire &amp;lt; 10 then
				PQR_CustomTarget = PQ_BeaconTarget
				return true
			end
		else 
			PQR_CustomTarget = PQ_BeaconTarget
			return true		
		end
	else
		for i = 1, members, 1 do
			local member = group..tostring(i)
    			if PQ_BeaconTargetName == UnitName(member)  then
    				PQ_BeaconTarget = member
    				PQR_CustomTarget = PQ_BeaconTarget
    				return true
    			end
      		end		
	end
end	
</Lua>
<RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Custom</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability>
```

Untested,coz I'm coding from work and u know,I can't play WoW from work QQ

----------


## Serpious

> Some rework for your Beacon code.
> 
> CastAndForget Beacon code:
> 
> 
> ```
> <Ability><Name>Beacon (Right Alt)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>53563</SpellID><Actions></Actions>
> <Lua>
> local hasMouseover = UnitExists(&quot;mouseover&quot;)
> ...


Keep um comming  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kinky

Hey guys!

I want to apologize for not being here so often the last two weeks. I can promise you though that I have been working hard on the profile to make it just that little bit better.
I would've released my profile before the weekend, but, I went into labor on Friday and at 11:20pm CEST I gave birth to a perfect baby boy! He was 49cm and weighted 3030g. I'll try and post some pictures that I have on my phone later.

With Sheepmoon's permission, I'll go through his profile and mix-match a bit, if he's interested we could even work together on it. And if you want buba and have space on your SVN I could host my profile with you.

Anyhow, I'll try and have it released by Wednesday's nerf patch here in Europe.

----------


## darkayo

Hello, any Warlock update ?

----------


## Valma

> Hello, any Warlock update ?


Crystal_tech is still working on decent one.

Plus I'm coding more advanced one.Event-handlers and fully automated with build in patterns for every DS fight(So u just start rotation, select boss fight with your numpad and do nothing exept WASD and mouse turning).

Don't expect it to be there soon,but still it will be posted ASAP.

----------


## Fireflyer

> Hey guys!
> 
> I want to apologize for not being here so often the last two weeks. I can promise you though that I have been working hard on the profile to make it just that little bit better.
> I would've released my profile before the weekend, but, I went into labor on Friday and at 11:20pm CEST I gave birth to a perfect baby boy! He was 49cm and weighted 3030g. I'll try and post some pictures that I have on my phone later.
> 
> With Sheepmoon's permission, I'll go through his profile and mix-match a bit, if he's interested we could even work together on it. And if you want buba and have space on your SVN I could host my profile with you.
> 
> Anyhow, I'll try and have it released by Wednesday's nerf patch here in Europe.


Congrats on your "work" on both counts ... ^^

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Some rework for your Beacon code.
> 
> It casts beacon on your mouseover for first time,then it saves target name and party/raid index and autorecasts beacon on saved target.It even checks if in some case target was swapped with someone in raid or not in raid(by name) and if it was some kind of swap it finds target and resaves index.
> 
> CastAndForget Beacon code:
> 
> 
> Untested,coz I'm coding from work and u know,I can't play WoW from work QQ


that code looks really close to where i wanted to go with it, however since i do still enjoy healing manually on my pally, i occasionally turn off my rotation haha... and it's become a habit of mine to using VuhDo to cast Beacon and Everything. I think with a simple tweak I can take your code to the place I never had the time to take mine. Very nice and clean looking btw <3 and rep +5

----------


## irri

> Auto Attack and Skill Rotation.
> Tested it for a boss dummie and Ultraxion ( Patchworkfights ) , i configurated Simcraft for both fights and on both fights my profile done simcraft dps - 1k DPS.
> 
> If u have T13 4p-bonus u will lose some DPS with this profile cuz i have no 4p and so i don't care for casting LB at 4 stacks of MW if my SW are up.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly this is the rotation of my profile.


Very nice profile, m8.
P.S. Reccomend for all Enhance.

----------


## Gabbz

> Hey guys!
> 
> I want to apologize for not being here so often the last two weeks. I can promise you though that I have been working hard on the profile to make it just that little bit better.
> I would've released my profile before the weekend, but, I went into labor on Friday and at 11:20pm CEST I gave birth to a perfect baby boy! He was 49cm and weighted 3030g. I'll try and post some pictures that I have on my phone later.
> 
> With Sheepmoon's permission, I'll go through his profile and mix-match a bit, if he's interested we could even work together on it. And if you want buba and have space on your SVN I could host my profile with you.
> 
> Anyhow, I'll try and have it released by Wednesday's nerf patch here in Europe.


Gratz to the baby!!

----------


## smrdlja

> Hey guys!
> 
> I want to apologize for not being here so often the last two weeks. I can promise you though that I have been working hard on the profile to make it just that little bit better.
> I would've released my profile before the weekend, but, I went into labor on Friday and at 11:20pm CEST I gave birth to a perfect baby boy! He was 49cm and weighted 3030g. I'll try and post some pictures that I have on my phone later.
> 
> With Sheepmoon's permission, I'll go through his profile and mix-match a bit, if he's interested we could even work together on it. And if you want buba and have space on your SVN I could host my profile with you.
> 
> Anyhow, I'll try and have it released by Wednesday's nerf patch here in Europe.


Hey! no need to apologize for such great thing! Wish all the best to you and baby!

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hey guys!
> 
> I want to apologize for not being here so often the last two weeks. I can promise you though that I have been working hard on the profile to make it just that little bit better.
> I would've released my profile before the weekend, but, I went into labor on Friday and at 11:20pm CEST I gave birth to a perfect baby boy! He was 49cm and weighted 3030g. I'll try and post some pictures that I have on my phone later.
> 
> With Sheepmoon's permission, I'll go through his profile and mix-match a bit, if he's interested we could even work together on it. And if you want buba and have space on your SVN I could host my profile with you.
> 
> Anyhow, I'll try and have it released by Wednesday's nerf patch here in Europe.


pm sent, and can't wait for an update  :Smile:  i haven't had the energy to code any more of my SPriest code haha  :Stick Out Tongue:  he's just been sitting around waiting for something interesting to arise.... i have a sinking suspicion his time may come soon XD

-----------

@valma Getting a lot of Usage errors on both UnitBuff and UnitName..... going to try and sort them out, i love how the code is constructed so I want to use it haha

*edit*
think I fixed it..... here's what I morphed it into so far....



```
if not FirstRun then
	local PQ_BeaconTarget = "player"
	local BeaconTargetName = UnitName("player")
	
	FirstRun = 1
end

local hasMouseover = UnitExists("mouseover")
local mouseoverFriend = UnitIsFriend("player", "mouseover")
local group = "party"
local members = GetNumPartyMembers()

if GetNumRaidMembers() > 0 then group = "raid" members = GetNumRaidMembers() end

if IsRightAltKeyDown() and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil then
	if hasMouseover and mouseoverFriend then
		local nameMouseover = GetUnitName("mouseover")
		for i = 1, members, 1 do
			local member = group..tostring(i)
    			if nameMouseover == UnitName(member)  then
    				PQ_BeaconTarget = member
    				PQ_BeaconTargetName = nameMouseover
    				PQR_CustomTarget = PQ_BeaconTarget
    				return true
    			end
		end 
		if group == "party" and nameMouseover == GetUnitName("player") then
			PQ_BeaconTarget = "player"
			PQ_BeaconTargetName = nameMouseover
			PQR_CustomTarget = "player"
			return true
		end
	 end
end

local Beacon = UnitBuffID(PQ_BeaconTarget, 53563)

if UnitName(PQ_BeaconTarget) == PQ_BeaconTargetName then	
	if Beacon then
		local BeaconExpire = select(7,UnitBuffID(PQ_BeaconTarget, 53563)) - GetTime()
		if BeaconExpire < 10 then
			PQR_CustomTarget = PQ_BeaconTarget
			return true
		end
	else 
		PQR_CustomTarget = PQ_BeaconTarget
		return true		
	end
else
	for i = 1, members, 1 do
		local member = group..tostring(i)
		if PQ_BeaconTargetName == UnitName(member)  then
			PQ_BeaconTarget = member
			PQR_CustomTarget = PQ_BeaconTarget
			return true
		end
	end		
end
```

yes pretty much the same so far, but this is the first way i got it to work, will clean it up some more now <3

and one of the key things I want to point out since I don't remember seeing this anywhere else.... when you are running a check on your party size and you're in a party here's how the check goes

for a party size of 5 it will check

party1
party2
party2
party4

nowhere in that check does it actually check the player, so whenever we do party size checks we also need to manually add in the player as well at the very end...... that was the whole cause of the "My Pally will heal everyone else fine, just not myself!" problem haha  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Valma

@Buba

Can u try this out?



```
<Ability><Name>Beacon (Right Alt)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>53563</SpellID><Actions></Actions>
<Lua>
local hasMouseover = UnitExists(&amp;quot;mouseover&amp;quot;)
local mouseoverFriend = UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;mouseover&amp;quot;)
local group = &amp;quot;party&amp;quot;
local members = GetNumPartyMembers()

if GetNumRaidMembers() &amp;gt; 0 then group = &amp;quot;raid&amp;quot; members = GetNumRaidMembers() end

if IsRightAltKeyDown() and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil then
	if hasMouseover and mouseoverFriend then
		local name = UnitName("mouseover")
		print(&amp;quot;\124cFFDBFA2AMouseOver player name is &amp;quot; .. name)
		for i = 1, members, 1 do
			local member = group..tostring(i)
			print(&amp;quot;\124cFFDBFA2APartymember name is &amp;quot; .. UnitName(member))
    		if name == UnitName(member)  then
    			PQ_BeaconTarget = member
    			print(&amp;quot;\124cFFDBFA2ABeacon target index is &amp;quot; .. PQ_BeaconTarget)
    			PQ_BeaconTargetName = name
    			print(&amp;quot;\124cFFDBFA2ABeacon target name is &amp;quot; .. PQ_BeaconTargetName)
    			PQR_CustomTarget = PQ_BeaconTarget
    			return true
    		end
      	end 
    end
end

if PQ_BeaconTarget then
	local Beacon = UnitBuffID(PQ_BeaconTarget, 53563)
	local BeaconExpire = select(7,UnitBuffID(PQ_BeaconTarget, 53563)) - GetTime()

	if UnitName(PQ_BeaconTarget) == PQ_BeaconTargetName then	
		if Beacon then
			if BeaconExpire &amp;lt; 10 then
				PQR_CustomTarget = PQ_BeaconTarget
				return true
			end
		else 
			PQR_CustomTarget = PQ_BeaconTarget
			return true		
		end
	else
		for i = 1, members, 1 do
			local member = group..tostring(i)
    		if PQ_BeaconTargetName == UnitName(member)  then
    			PQ_BeaconTarget = member
    			PQR_CustomTarget = PQ_BeaconTarget
    			return true
    		end
      	end		
	end
end	
</Lua>
<RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Custom</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability>
```

Want to see what it will write to chat,so I can debug it without WoW.Want to see in what place it goes not like intended  :Big Grin: 

EDIT: OK,I'M AN IDIOT  :Big Grin:  Say me,are u trying to cast it on yourself or u are in party and casting on other player?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @Buba
> 
> Can u try this out?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> <Ability><Name>Beacon (Right Alt)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>53563</SpellID><Actions></Actions>
> <Lua>
> ...


i always test it on myself :P

but i think having a blank PQ_BeaconTarget was breaking it when you go to check all the things.... so maybe that was it.... maybe haha i pretty much just deleted all the code but the Modifier part, then slowly built it all back up

----------


## Valma

> nowhere in that check does it actually check the player, so whenever we do party size checks we also need to manually add in the player as well at the very end...... that was the whole cause of the "My Pally will heal everyone else fine, just not myself!" problem haha


yep thats it (: Normally I don't beacon myself in raids,so I constantly forgot about this part ...  :Big Grin: 

undeclared vars FTW  :Big Grin: 

EDIT:

A bit more clean code,added logic that if no members matching PQ_BeaconTargetName found in your group/raid it will set target to player and notify in chat.



```
<Ability><Name>Beacon (Right Alt)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>53563</SpellID><Actions></Actions>
<Lua>
if not BeaconDeclared then
	PQ_BeaconTarget = "player"
	PQ_BeaconTargetName = UnitName(PQ_BeaconTarget)
	BeaconDeclared = true
end	
	
local hasMouseover = UnitExists(&amp;quot;mouseover&amp;quot;)
local mouseoverFriend = UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;mouseover&amp;quot;)
local group = &amp;quot;party&amp;quot;
local members = GetNumPartyMembers()

if GetNumRaidMembers() &amp;gt; 0 then group = &amp;quot;raid&amp;quot; members = GetNumRaidMembers() end

if IsRightAltKeyDown() and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil then
	if hasMouseover and mouseoverFriend then
		local name = UnitName("mouseover")
		for i = 1, members, 1 do
			local member = group..tostring(i)
    		if name == UnitName(member)  then
    			PQ_BeaconTarget = member
    			PQ_BeaconTargetName = name
    			PQR_CustomTarget = PQ_BeaconTarget
    			return true
    		end
      	end 
    end
end

if PQ_BeaconTarget then
	local Beacon = UnitBuffID(PQ_BeaconTarget, 53563)
	local BeaconExpire = select(7,UnitBuffID(PQ_BeaconTarget, 53563)) - GetTime()

	if UnitName(PQ_BeaconTarget) == PQ_BeaconTargetName then	
		if Beacon then
			if BeaconExpire &amp;lt; 10 then
				PQR_CustomTarget = PQ_BeaconTarget
				return true
			end
		else 
			PQR_CustomTarget = PQ_BeaconTarget
			return true		
		end
	else
		for i = 1, members, 1 do
			local member = group..tostring(i)
    		if PQ_BeaconTargetName == UnitName(member)  then
    			PQ_BeaconTarget = member
    			PQR_CustomTarget = PQ_BeaconTarget
    			return true
    		end
      	end
      	BeaconDeclared = false	-- Beacon target not found reinit and drop target to player	
      	print(&quot;\124cFFDBFA2A ++ Beacon target not found!!!Beacon placed on player! ++&quot;)
	end
end	
</Lua>
<RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Custom</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability>
```

----------


## Kaolla

> Hey guys!
> 
> I want to apologize for not being here so often the last two weeks. I can promise you though that I have been working hard on the profile to make it just that little bit better.
> I would've released my profile before the weekend, but, I went into labor on Friday and at 11:20pm CEST I gave birth to a perfect baby boy! He was 49cm and weighted 3030g. I'll try and post some pictures that I have on my phone later.
> 
> With Sheepmoon's permission, I'll go through his profile and mix-match a bit, if he's interested we could even work together on it. And if you want buba and have space on your SVN I could host my profile with you.
> 
> Anyhow, I'll try and have it released by Wednesday's nerf patch here in Europe.


Congratulations, Mentally! We can now add "birth of a child" to the list of things in this enormous thread. That's wonderful!  :Smile:

----------


## Lofty

Bu_ba_911; Do you think you will have an update out today? I would like to compare you'rs with all the new stuff you seem to be adding to mine on DS HC.

ATM im looking at logic for yoj HC (As most healing spells cannot be cast more than 3 (to be safe) times on purple ooze. (Altho we wont be on him again till next week now)

So stuff like HS, WoG, BoL do not trigger a debuff, so only those would be used, except for ohcrap moments with 1 or 2 FoL and a DL.

But having trouble getting PQR to know when purple is active o.O (Anyway this has nothing to do with you're update so ill shutup now  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## Sheepmoon

> HWith Sheepmoon's permission, I'll go through his profile and mix-match a bit, if he's interested we could even work together on it. And if you want buba and have space on your SVN I could host my profile with you.
> 
> Anyhow, I'll try and have it released by Wednesday's nerf patch here in Europe.


Hey go for it, I mostly just modified your original shadow profile to suit myself. The mind spike + mind blast rotation I just made very quickly when I got my 4 set so it needs some improving but I have not had time so far to work on it again.

----------


## turbo92

> Yea because there was an error in them, I managed to fix them and completely rebuild some things today in it today. I think now I can release a very nice working version. 
> 
> I put in MANY options for you to play with but as it sits now it is the most optimal rotation I have found, I was throwing out 22k dps on the Boss dummy, it only goes up in a raid setting. I can add any other "on use" trinket you need so just post here and I'll add it. Right now the Apparatus of Khaz'goroth is in the rotation, feel free to remove it if you do not have it. I am still working on unholy, you can see some of what I added in the abilities now, the "working ones" I hope to see this in the next version of PQR  
> 
> Only the Frost 4.3 is done, AOE is done also
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go  
> ...


 would love it if these files could get approved soon, ffs been a couple of weeks now

----------


## kclux

Is there any profile for Blood Deathknight PvP? I searched as good as I could but nothing came up except of other ppl asking for it  :Smile:

----------


## ticklets

Is there a function to check if the player is in combat or not?

I want to set a certain spell to cast ONLY when in combat, but have the profile itself not require combat.

----------


## iliekcoffee

> Hey guys!
> 
> I want to apologize for not being here so often the last two weeks. I can promise you though that I have been working hard on the profile to make it just that little bit better.
> I would've released my profile before the weekend, but, I went into labor on Friday and at 11:20pm CEST I gave birth to a perfect baby boy! He was 49cm and weighted 3030g. I'll try and post some pictures that I have on my phone later.
> 
> With Sheepmoon's permission, I'll go through his profile and mix-match a bit, if he's interested we could even work together on it. And if you want buba and have space on your SVN I could host my profile with you.
> 
> Anyhow, I'll try and have it released by Wednesday's nerf patch here in Europe.


Congratulations!

----------


## couky

Hi,

I tested pve holy paladin (Sheuron) and I noticed that my paladin sometime forget to cast judgement in some battles.

----------


## TommyT

Is anyone working on a sub pve profile?

----------


## [Blinded]

> Very nice profile, m8.
> P.S. Reccomend for all Enhance.


Thanks  :Smile: 

I will upload a updated profile, soon(tm), with a rotation for enh shaman with T13 4P and some tweaks  :Smile:

----------


## Meatglue

> Hi,
> 
> I tested pve holy paladin (Sheuron) and I noticed that my paladin sometime forget to cast judgement in some battles.


Not sure why you said (Sheuron) he hasn't done a holy paladin profile.

----------


## happydado

can someone pls help me to add sheep on focus target on frost pvp mage profile?

----------


## Testy9

> This has nothing to do with stop casting logic,it's just priority logic.As for 40% now I agree with you after thinking about it a bit,but still we need this:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if (PQR_CustomTargetHP &lt; 40 or lowhpmembers &gt;= 5) and SpellInfo == HL and (endCast/1000 - GetTime()) &gt; 1.2 or (PQR_CustomTargetHP &lt; 20 and (SpellInfo ~= DL or SpellInfo ~= FL)) then
> 	SpellStopCasting()
> end
> ```
> ...


Also, we would like another check for Infusion of Light procs. When Infusion of Light procs, the profile must stop casting Holy Light and cast Divine Light only. No holy light or Flash of light - Only Divine Light.





> So stuff like HS, WoG, BoL do not trigger a debuff, so only those would be used, except for ohcrap moments with 1 or 2 FoL and a DL.


Don't forget LoH.

Also, bu_ba_911. The profile (1-28-2012_HPally_Bubba_WORKING.zip) from your code google page still doesn't heal myself. At least that's what happened. I only use the No Mouseover one =/

The Autocasting code hasn't been working correctly =/ It still uses holy light as a part of the rotation when one player or everybody is less than 58%

Also, there's still an overhealing issue. Most of the time, I produce 40~50% overhealing. Maybe it's because I'm geared (ilvl 399 equipped) I kinda fixed it by lowering the % of certain spells, but it still overheals when the profile spams WoGs. It'd be nice if there was a check that can predict the outcome of incoming heals. Like for example... if 60,000 incoming heal *may* come from 1 holy light and 1 WoG that are about to be used, then cancel one of them. Something like that

----------


## couky

> Not sure why you said (Sheuron) he hasn't done a holy paladin profile.


Yes, my mistake, it's Bubba profile.
I tried the 2 Judment but my paladin still not really cast if often and even in some fights my paladin doesn't cast it at all.

Edit
Can someone explain to how do the followings "options" works, please ?
- Smart heal, Smart heal low HP, Smart heal low HP (Nomouse over)
- Beacon of light, Beacon on light (Left Alt)

Because when I tried to change the smart heal, the rotation bugged.

Sorry for my bad english

----------


## Testy9

> Yes, my mistake, it's Bubba profile.
> I tried the 2 Judment but my paladin still not really cast if often.
> Beacon of light also, the one that it auto cast if I understod, do not work. But the one that I can manual cast work ^^


no need to cast judgement so often. when you melee or judge, u get a 1 min buff that allows faster mana regen anyways.
and press ALT hold mouseover to put beacon on.

----------


## Testy9

> Done all that changes and a few more.
> 
> DOWNLOAD:
> 
> REP_PVE_PALLY.rar


Can you re-upload it? The file is deleted  :Frown:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Bu_ba_911; Do you think you will have an update out today? I would like to compare you'rs with all the new stuff you seem to be adding to mine on DS HC.
> 
> ATM im looking at logic for yoj HC (As most healing spells cannot be cast more than 3 (to be safe) times on purple ooze. (Altho we wont be on him again till next week now)
> 
> So stuff like HS, WoG, BoL do not trigger a debuff, so only those would be used, except for ohcrap moments with 1 or 2 FoL and a DL.
> 
> But having trouble getting PQR to know when purple is active o.O (Anyway this has nothing to do with you're update so ill shutup now )


well whenever the buff things are active, doesn't the boss1 have debuffs on him that you can read? then you can just have a stacking global integer each time you cast a spell like DL or FoL. and when the integer reaches three, take the current GetTime() and continually do 



```
if (GetTime() - savedGetTime) > 10 then savedInteger = 0 end
```

or whatever the criteria is. if it's 3 per heal target that gets a little more complex, but a simple array table would make that a piece of cake after you get that setup. i have to much fun coding and working to really get into hard core raiding groups so LFR will probably be the extent of my knowledge  :Stick Out Tongue:  i would love to make some good HM content checks tho if we can work together to figure out what those should be XD
i currently have the test release for the beacon code and everything on my SVN, just forgot to mention that haha  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Also, we would like another check for Infusion of Light procs. When Infusion of Light procs, the profile must stop casting Holy Light and cast Divine Light only. No holy light or Flash of light - Only Divine Light.
> 
> I always live by the philosophy waste not want not  Holy Light is the cheapest heal and if that's the only heal you currently need then I don't see why it shouldn't have Infusion used  I had thought about making this change back when i first made the AutoStopCasting spell but decided to let the normal rotation deal with it.... I may do a 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if PQR_CustomTargetHP < 70 and spellName == GetSpellInfo(635) and Infusion then SpellStopCasting() end
> ```
> ...


i have LoH coded, I just want to keep verifying the numbers to make sure that there wont be any false procs when a boss is SUPPOSED to bring everyone down to a low level

i feel i need to make videos with each release showing that when i release something saying it works it really does for me!!! :'( why u not healing yourself!!!!!!!!!!!

i haven't experienced the 58% problem :-/ in what type of situations does this happen? Party/10 Raid/ 25 Raid/BG's? and how grouped up is everyone?

the overhealing issue...... i can't predict that as well as you would think.... i do have an idea though.... and it's so crazy it just might work haha  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## happydado

> can someone pls help me to add sheep on focus target on frost pvp mage profile?


 pls i realy need this for arena
PLS help me

----------


## bu_ba_911

> pls i realy need this for arena
> PLS help me




```
local hasFocus = UnitExists("focus")
local focusEnemy = UnitIsEnemy("player", "focus")

if IsLeftAltKeyDown() and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil then
 if hasFocus and focusEnemy then
  if not UnitDebuff("focus", "Polymorph") then
     return true
  end
 end
end
```

something like that haha

----------


## Gabbz

Regarding Loftys question

Yorsahj have the healing debuff that for each heal on a target a counter stacks and at 5 stacks its explodes. So pretty much if Boss have this buff, Shadowed Blood of Shu'ma - Spell - World of Warcraft, then you should not aoe heal and any targetting function need to check if the healing target have 4 stacks then it is not allowed to heal except for certain spells that do not up the counter. Also extra neat if incoming heals is checked as well so that the target is at 3 at start casting and someone else is healing and stacking it to 4. Perhaps stop casting can be used.
Deep Corruption is the debuff to check, Deep Corruption - Spell - World of Warcraft.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Regarding Loftys question
> 
> Yorsahj have the healing debuff that for each heal on a target a counter stacks and at 5 stacks its explodes. So pretty much if Boss have this buff, Shadowed Blood of Shu'ma - Spell - World of Warcraft, then you should not aoe heal and any targetting function need to check if the healing target have 4 stacks then it is not allowed to heal except for certain spells that do not up the counter. Also extra neat if incoming heals is checked as well so that the target is at 3 at start casting and someone else is healing and stacking it to 4. Perhaps stop casting can be used.
> Deep Corruption is the debuff to check, Deep Corruption - Spell - World of Warcraft.


with just this information i could code a pretty decent profile that would be smart about this

----------


## sheuron

> Regarding Loftys question
> 
> Yorsahj have the healing debuff that for each heal on a target a counter stacks and at 5 stacks its explodes. So pretty much if Boss have this buff, Shadowed Blood of Shu'ma - Spell - World of Warcraft, then you should not aoe heal and any targetting function need to check if the healing target have 4 stacks then it is not allowed to heal except for certain spells that do not up the counter. Also extra neat if incoming heals is checked as well so that the target is at 3 at start casting and someone else is healing and stacking it to 4. Perhaps stop casting can be used.
> Deep Corruption is the debuff to check, Deep Corruption - Spell - World of Warcraft.


Why care about that debuff when that slime is always the priority to kill?

----------


## happydado

> ```
> local hasFocus = UnitExists("focus")
> local focusEnemy = UnitIsEnemy("player", "focus")
> 
> if IsLeftAltKeyDown() and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil then
>  if hasFocus and focusEnemy then
>   if not UnitDebuff("focus", "Polymorph") then
>      return true
>   end
> ...


Where i must write this

----------


## Starphall

> Why care about that debuff when that slime is always the priority to kill?


in heroic mode we use to let the purple slime up 60%of the time...

----------


## domestecus

> second time i've quoted u for this problem....
> 
> here's a link to the first time
> 
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2182940 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)


I saw your reply to this but can you please explain what needs to be done, do you just copy paste that into the code or do you replace something. Maybe someone can change and re upload, please?

----------


## Starphall

> Where i must write this


open pqr go in ability editor add a new ability...call it whatever you want ex: Focus Sheep , save. then go to Profile and rotation editor ...and add your new ''focus Sheep'' to your rotation

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I saw your reply to this but can you please explain what needs to be done, do you just copy paste that into the code or do you replace something. Maybe someone can change and re upload, please?



Change to DS:


```
local DS = GetShapeshiftForm()
local _, CD = GetSpellCooldown(23920)
local Disarm = UnitDebuffID("target", 676)
local Spell,_,_,_,_,_,_,_,_ = UnitCastingInfo("target")
local _, DisarmCD = GetSpellCooldown(676) 
local DisarmDebuffs = {31884, 59016, 18499, 2825, 32182, 2825, 32182, 51713, 51271, 33702, 20572, 33697, 99740, 1719, 46924, 12472 }

if DisarmCD == 0 then
  for i, v in ipairs(DisarmDebuffs) do
    if UnitBuffID("target", v) then
      if DS ~= 2 and Disarm == nil then
        return true
      end
    end
  end
end


if Spell == ("Arcane Blast") or Spell == ("Cyclone") or Spell == ("Mind Control") or Spell == ("Polymorph") or Spell == ("Lava Burst") or Spell == ("Entangling Roots") or Spell == ("Hex") then
if DS ~= 2 and CD == 0 then
RunMacroText("/equip Vicious Gladiator's Hacker")
RunMacroText("/equip Vicious Gladiator's Shield Wall")
return true
end
end
```

don't forget to edit this to you're own shield set weapons/shield

and 

Disarm:


```
local _, DisarmCD = GetSpellCooldown(676) 
local DS = GetShapeshiftForm()
local DisarmDebuffs = {31884, 59016, 18499, 2825, 32182, 2825, 32182, 51713, 51271, 33702, 20572, 33697, 99740, 1719, 46924, 12472 }

if DisarmCD == 0 then
  for i, v in ipairs(DisarmDebuffs) do
    if UnitBuffID("target", v) then
      if DS == 2 then
        return true
      end
    end
  end
end
```

----------


## sheuron

Minor update on Archeology script to autocast survey



```
local gotloot = GetNumLootItems()
local race = { "Dwarf", "Draenei", "Fossil", "Night Elf", "Nerubian", "Orc", "Tol'vir", "Troll", "Vrykul" }

if GetUnitSpeed("player") == 0  
and not UnitCastingInfo("player") 
and gotloot == 0
then 
  for _,v in ipairs(race) do InteractUnit(v.." Archaeology Find") end 
  if GetSpellCooldown(80451) == 0 then CastSpellByID(80451) end 
end

if gotloot > 0 then for i = 1,gotloot do LootSlot(i) end end
```

Anyone knows if is possible to get position from minimap tracking, id like to know by example when im inside a digsite area or if i am facing an enemy.

----------


## couky

> no need to cast judgement so often. when you melee or judge, u get a 1 min buff that allows faster mana regen anyways.
> and press ALT hold mouseover to put beacon on.


Ok, thank for telling me about the Judgement buff.
Still my other questions remain.

I tested Ash's resto rotation and it never casted LifeBloom, why ?

----------


## happydado

> open pqr go in ability editor add a new ability...call it whatever you want ex: Focus Sheep , save. then go to Profile and rotation editor ...and add your new ''focus Sheep'' to your rotation


ok but where i must write the text?

----------


## Debordes

Buba can you post the exact url I need to use for an svn checkout of your profiles, the one I try to use on your website says it doesn't exist when I try to checkout with it.

----------


## bu_ba_911

```
http://bubba-pqr-profiles.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/
```

that's what you need




> ok but where i must write the text?


if you are going to be doing any editing of codes.... i recommend at least reading the very first post of this incredibly helpful thread  :Smile:

----------


## Debordes

That was insanely quick sir, I thank you very much, and +rep.

Oops, well +rep when I can again :3

----------


## crystal_tech

> Is there a function to check if the player is in combat or not?
> 
> I want to set a certain spell to cast ONLY when in combat, but have the profile itself not require combat.


create a pause and add this 'if UnitAffectingCombat("player") == nil then return true end' and that should stop the rotation until your in combat, everything above it will still try to be casted.

----------


## kickmydog

> Why care about that debuff when that slime is always the priority to kill?


I can't think of any times that you kill the Purple on heroic.

----------


## brutal

Would be epic if the monster Team (aka the profile editors) made a sticky post with SVN  :Smile: 

just an idea ^^

----------


## imdasandman

> I can't think of any times that you kill the Purple on heroic.


this... we make our healers deal with purple debuff

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Regarding Loftys question
> 
> Yorsahj have the healing debuff that for each heal on a target a counter stacks and at 5 stacks its explodes. So pretty much if Boss have this buff, Shadowed Blood of Shu'ma - Spell - World of Warcraft, then you should not aoe heal and any targetting function need to check if the healing target have 4 stacks then it is not allowed to heal except for certain spells that do not up the counter. Also extra neat if incoming heals is checked as well so that the target is at 3 at start casting and someone else is healing and stacking it to 4. Perhaps stop casting can be used.
> Deep Corruption is the debuff to check, Deep Corruption - Spell - World of Warcraft.


just uploaded a new version of PvE Holy on SVN that has basic code in place to help with this specific boss and healing it...... may need to be tweaked, i have ZERO way of testing this haha

when i get some successful tests and pms saying all the new features work as intended, i will upload to google code as a full release.

----------


## kickmydog

> just uploaded a new version of PvE Holy on SVN that has basic code in place to help with this specific boss and healing it...... may need to be tweaked, i have ZERO way of testing this haha
> 
> when i get some successful tests and pms saying all the new features work as intended, i will upload to google code as a full release.


Check out Xelper's lightwell code, it has a deep corruption check.



```
local LightwellName = "Lightwell"
local hp = UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player") * 100
local sLightwell = UnitBuffID("player", 7001)
local sDeepCorruption = UnitDebuffID("player", 108220)
if PQR_LightwellTimeout == nil then
    PQR_LightwellTimeout = 0
end




if hp < 70 and sLightwell == nil then
    if PQR_LightwellTimeout < GetTime() then
        if sDeepCorruption == nil then
            PQR_LightwellTimeout = GetTime() + 1
            InteractUnit(LightwellName)
        end
    end
end
```

----------


## Serpious

> Why care about that debuff when that slime is always the priority to kill?


Not on HC.

Each time you will either have purple (Healing debuff) or red (Soft enrage)

In HC you have 4 oozes and can only kill one.

----------


## Valma

> Also, bu_ba_911. The profile (1-28-2012_HPally_Bubba_WORKING.zip) from your code google page still doesn't heal myself. At least that's what happened. I only use the No Mouseover one =/


Dunno what buba did,but I changed this and it works perfectly:



```
if SafeTarget(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) then 
  PQR_CustomTarget = &amp;quot;target&amp;quot; 
  PQR_CustomTargetHP = CalculateHP(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) 
else 
  lowhpmembers = 0
  PQR_CustomTarget = &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;
  PQR_CustomTargetHP = CalculateHP(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)
  local group = &amp;quot;party&amp;quot;
  local members = GetNumPartyMembers()
  local targethp = CalculateHP(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)
```

----------


## Valma

> Check out Xelper's lightwell code, it has a deep corruption check.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local LightwellName = "Lightwell"
> local hp = UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player") * 100
> local sLightwell = UnitBuffID("player", 7001)
> local sDeepCorruption = UnitDebuffID("player", 108220)
> ...


There is no check for number of stacks.Thats the problem.Easilly solved by this:



```
if UnitDebuffID(member, 108220) and select(4, UnitDebuffID(member, 108220) < 3 then
	return true
elseif UnitDebuffID(member, 108220) == nil
	return true
end
```

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Dunno what buba did,but I changed this and it works perfectly:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if SafeTarget("target") then 
>   PQR_CustomTarget = "target" 
>   PQR_CustomTargetHP = CalculateHP("target") 
> else 
> ...


targethp set to 100 was pretty much saying this. The ghost player we compare against has 100% health, and if you gave less health than that you are now the target player :-) . So valma you were having issues with it healing people when it was set to 100?

Also in regards to the deep corruption, mine was a lot ,more in depth, but I think the spellid I was given was wrong lol. Valma have you looked my newest update over yet?

I put my stack checker for DC in SafeTarget function

----------


## Gabbz

> There is no check for number of stacks.


That is no good idea since the lightwell will heal you for less then a "proper" heal does. So i think it is ok designed, ie do not use small heals if its gives u a stack.

----------


## Valma

> That is no good idea since the lightwell will heal you for less then a "proper" heal does. So i think it is ok designed, ie do not use small heals if its gives u a stack.


Man,for god sake,read whole chain of posts before reply to something,I beg you.

What I said was reply to kickdog,not more or less,don't try to find something that isn't said.Ofc,you need to include a better logic for small heals,BUT it must be done in each "smallheal" ability and not in major check.

----------


## Valma

> targethp set to 100 was pretty much saying this. The ghost player we compare against has 100% health, and if you gave less health than that you are now the target player :-) . So valma you were having issues with it healing people when it was set to 100?
> 
> Also in regards to the deep corruption, mine was a lot ,more in depth, but I think the spellid I was given was wrong lol. Valma have you looked my newest update over yet?
> 
> I put my stack checker for DC in SafeTarget function


I had problems with it healing myself,so I modded your code a bit,and implied a bit better logic(as I think,but you know my point of view is not obsolete LOL  :Big Grin:  ).Here what I got:



```
<Ability><Name>AT Smart Low HP NMO</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions>
<Lua>
if not healinit then
	
	function CalculateHP(t)
    	local incomingheal = 0
    	if UnitGetIncomingHeals(t) then incomingheal = UnitGetIncomingHeals(t)  end
    	return 100 * ( UnitHealth(t) + incomingheal ) / UnitHealthMax(t)
	end

  	function SafeTarget(t)

    	if IsSpellInRange(tostring(GetSpellInfo(635)),t) == 1
    	and UnitExists(t) 
    	and UnitIsCharmed(t) == nil
    	and UnitIsDeadOrGhost(t) == nil 
    	and UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,t) 
    	and PQR_IsOutOfSight(t) == false  
    	then
  			if UnitDebuffID(t, 108220) and select(4, UnitDebuffID(t, 108220) < 3 then
				return true
			elseif UnitDebuffID(t, 108220) == nil
				return true
			end    		
    	end 
  	end

  	healinit = true

end

if SafeTarget(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) then 
  	PQR_CustomTarget = &amp;quot;target&amp;quot; 
  	PQR_CustomTargetHP = CalculateHP(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) 
else 
  	lowhpmembers = 0
  	PQR_CustomTarget = &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;
  	PQR_CustomTargetHP = CalculateHP(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)
  	local group = &amp;quot;party&amp;quot;
  	local members = GetNumPartyMembers()
  	local targethp = CalculateHP(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) + 20
  	if GetNumRaidMembers() &amp;gt; 0 then group = &amp;quot;raid&amp;quot; members = GetNumRaidMembers() end

  	for i = 1, members, 1 do
    	local member = group..tostring(i)
    	local memberhp = CalculateHP(member)
      	if SafeTarget(member)  then
      		if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == &amp;quot;TANK&amp;quot; and UnitBuffID(member, 53563) == nil  then memberhp = memberhp - 1 else memberhp = memberhp + 3  end
      		if UnitThreatSituation(member) == 3 then memberhp = memberhp - 3 end
      		if memberhp &amp;lt; 88 then lowhpmembers = lowhpmembers +1 end
      		if memberhp &amp;lt; targethp then
        		PQR_CustomTarget = member
        		targethp = memberhp
        		PQR_CustomTargetHP = 100 * UnitHealth(PQR_CustomTarget) / UnitHealthMax(PQR_CustomTarget)
        	end 
    	end
  	end
end
</Lua>
<RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability>
```

As you can see the code is more simplier then it was before while it do exactly the same. :/

local targethp = CalculateHP(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot :Wink:  + 20 This made for handle passive self healing ability, ie if pally has 80% hp it means he dont need/deserve(  :Big Grin:  ) heals and will be healed passivelly.

----------


## jackus

> Change to DS:
> 
> 
> ```
> local DS = GetShapeshiftForm()
> local _, CD = GetSpellCooldown(23920)
> local Disarm = UnitDebuffID("target", 676)
> local Spell,_,_,_,_,_,_,_,_ = UnitCastingInfo("target")
> local _, DisarmCD = GetSpellCooldown(676) 
> ...


If I want it to spell reflect my focus target, can i just copy the 

```
local Spell,_,_,_,_,_,_,_,_ = UnitCastingInfo("target")
local DS = GetShapeshiftForm()

if Spell == ("Arcane Blast") or Spell == ("Cyclone") or Spell == ("Mind Control") or Spell == ("Polymorph") or Spell == ("Lava Burst") or Spell == ("Entangling Roots") or Spell == ("Hex") then
if DS ==2 then
return true
end
end
```

 and instead of target use focus?

----------


## vorn10

@Yor HC, imo using PQR in that fight (when shadow up) is useless. This is 2 healer fight, so heal1 has gr1, heal2 has gr2. beacon on tank and use only divine light + WoG (for tank). Never gone above 3-4 stacks, they reset after 20-25 sec dont remember.
Why not using PQR? Cuz sometimes u both can heal the same target =BOOM.
I know PQR is for to build as good code as possible but imo that fight req decent profile.

----------


## Valma

> @Yor HC, imo using PQR in that fight (when shadow up) is useless. This is 2 healer fight, so heal1 has gr1, heal2 has gr2. beacon on tank and use only divine light + WoG (for tank). Never gone above 3-4 stacks, they reset after 20-25 sec dont remember.
> Why not using PQR? Cuz sometimes u both can heal the same target =BOOM.
> I know PQR is for to build as good code as possible but imo that fight req decent profile.


if UnitName("boss1") == "YORWTFSMTH" and UnitGetIncomingHeals(t) == nil then return true end

Plus the code for checking stacks.

End of story (:

----------


## ace99ro

> Why care about that debuff when that slime is always the priority to kill?


on HC you never kill the purple ooze .... on HC you get 4 oozes instead of 3 and top prio is green then yellow than black ... so the purple one almost hits everytime

----------


## bu_ba_911

@Valma I see what you did there, but I wrote it my way so that in 25 mans even if the target has 2 stacks already, if 3 healers are healing the target he will reach 5. In a real raid situation they would all be given their own groups i'm sure but here we cant do that easily.... i personally wouldn't let a program make decisions for me in Hard Mode content because of all the different things that can change at a moments notice.... so i try to code on the safe side when trying things out the first time..... i'm not saying ur code isn't better than mine.... just my 2 cents on my thought process and how i worked it out my way  :Stick Out Tongue: 

still don't get how targethp = 100 cause issues tho >.< that seemed like it was a slam dunk obvious choice for a starting point.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> If I want it to spell reflect my focus target, can i just copy the 
> 
> ```
> local Spell,_,_,_,_,_,_,_,_ = UnitCastingInfo("target")
> local DS = GetShapeshiftForm()
> 
> if Spell == ("Arcane Blast") or Spell == ("Cyclone") or Spell == ("Mind Control") or Spell == ("Polymorph") or Spell == ("Lava Burst") or Spell == ("Entangling Roots") or Spell == ("Hex") then
> if DS ==2 then
> return true
> ...


yes but you'll need to change the variable name you use... use something like SpellFocus and make that change everywhere you are checking the focus's GetSpellInfo check

----------


## Valma

> on HC you never kill the purple ooze .... on HC you get 4 oozes instead of 3 and top prio is green then yellow than black ... so the purple one almost hits everytime


This was said 3 or 4 times already.What is the matter to post it again?Postcount?  :Big Grin: 

@Buba

Ye,I checked your updates at googlecode.For what u are trying to do there is a bit more structured way(IMO again).For example:


```
-- constants
PQ_HolyLight = 635
PQ_DivineLight = ...
...
...
...
...

-- tables
PQ_Abilities = {
[PQ_HolyLight] = {check = true, blablabla whatever u want }
[PQ_DivineLight] = {...}
...
...
...
}
```

Later u can call them easilly everywhere and for logic u are going to add its simply if PQ_Abilities[ability].check == true then castthisshiAT.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> This was said 3 or 4 times already.What is the matter to post it again?Postcount? 
> 
> @Buba
> 
> Ye,I checked your updates at googlecode.For what u are trying to do there is a bit more structured way(IMO again).For example:
> 
> 
> ```
> -- constants
> ...


lol i'm a jimmy rigger at heart  :Stick Out Tongue:  i learn as i go.... my whole programming experience before this is 2 classes of Visual Basic .NET and i used most of my knowledge from playing around with it before to ace those classes  :Stick Out Tongue: 

if things dont make sense in my code there's either a perfect reason for it, or because i don't know a better way of doing it haha..... however being the fast learner that i am, as soon as i see the power in something, i normally adapt it into my style  :Smile:

----------


## Valma

@Buba

Man,my mind is bleeding,but seems like I've found why AutoStopCasting doesn't work in most of raid situations and this will for sure lower overhealing issue.

After we've found a target to heal we store it in PQ_Custom target and then we are looping this: check for overheal,check lowest HP target.Looks simple,BUT this is where the magic is going:

our heal heals for 10%
party1 has 50
party2 has 55
party3 has 80

First iteration - PQR_CustomTarget = party1 PQR_CustomTargetHP = 50 we start to cast our heal

Second iteration - PQR_CustomTarget = party1 PQR_CustomTargetHP = 50 (All seems ok we don't need to stopcast) ++MAGIC++ After going in AutoTarget for second time we will got PQR_CustomTarget = party2 PQR_CustomTargetHP = 55 coz we are including incoming heals in calculation.

Third iteration - we are checking the wrong target so if anyone will heal our target to >90% we will still continue to cast getting overheal and loose mana. jajaja

What we need to fix this: add in every ability with casting time but HR


```
PQ_CurrentHealingTarget = PQR_CustomTarget
```

 before return, add check in autotarget 


```
if not UnitCastingInfo(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) then PQ_CurrentHealingTarget = nil end
```

edit autostopcasting's


```
if PQR_CustomTargetHP &amp;gt; 96 then
```

 TO 

```
if ( UnitHealth(PQ_CurrentHealingTarget) + UnitGetIncomingHeals(PQ_CurrentHealingTarget,&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)) &amp;gt; (UnitHealthMax(PQ_CurrentHealingTarget) + UnitGetIncomingHeals(PQ_CurrentHealingTarget,&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / 2) then
```

----------


## Valma

> lol i'm a jimmy rigger at heart  i learn as i go.... my whole programming experience before this is 2 classes of Visual Basic .NET and i used most of my knowledge from playing around with it before to ace those classes 
> 
> if things dont make sense in my code there's either a perfect reason for it, or because i don't know a better way of doing it haha..... however being the fast learner that i am, as soon as i see the power in something, i normally adapt it into my style


I'm not criticizing you.I just give food for brains in really small amounts LOL

About making sense - it will make sense once you decide to go even more advanced in your profiles and from this point u will need to rewrite whole code using the way I posted before or it will lag the game to hell.As it is for now its all ok  :Wink:

----------


## Lofty

Some really fantastic ideas/code Valma  :Big Grin:  +4 Rep to you.

Next week when i have some free time, i may start working on a profile again  :Smile:

----------


## Starphall

im playing my Dk atm...i saw somebody posted a Masterfrost dk profile...maybe its just 5am and im getting tired...but i just cant find it...anybody can link it ! plz ! thx alot !

----------


## Familiar

Is it safe to use? :O

----------


## Valma

> Is it safe to use? :O


Search tool FTW.

----------


## Kinky

So much to do now as a single mom, trying to cover everything!
I did have a chance to go through your profile earlier, Sheepmoon - Quite impressed by how it's working. Also made some changes to the Vampiric Touch and Devouring Plague spells based on your code.

Strangest thing though is that standstill on a dummy with my own self-buffs I'm able to pull between 23 and 29k DPS, all depending on how lucky I am with procs from Dragonwrath, Shadow Orbs and Shadowy Apparitions. Nedless to say, I don't have 4-set Tier 13 yet as Conqueror tokens just refuse to drop.

Still doing some extensive research when I have the time for it on the MS/MB spike rotation, but as far as I've read, it's only usable on some encounters like Hagara for example, where you don't have the benefit or time to start pre-dotting her up as she's immune to damage, leaving a MS/MB with AA/Fiend rotation a very nice boost during her +25% damage phase.

Though, creating logics for each induvidual boss is going to be very tricky and if not ligned right, it could potentially be a major DPS loss rather than going with a regular rotation. All though I'm fairly sure I could fit the MS/MB rotation into it's own rotation profile.

Just testing some as we speak for newly created Priests just to see if the profile at all works for low-level characters.

----------


## happydado

> ```
> http://bubba-pqr-profiles.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/
> ```
> 
> that's what you need
> 
> 
> 
> if you are going to be doing any editing of codes.... i recommend at least reading the very first post of this incredibly helpful thread


hi buba tnx for the code. i have read the first post for understand what i must do.
i have copy/paste the code that u have write to me on 1 new spell and and add to rotation. but nothing happen can u help pls?

----------


## ShinyKnight

> So much to do now as a single mom, trying to cover everything!
> I did have a chance to go through your profile earlier, Sheepmoon - Quite impressed by how it's working. Also made some changes to the Vampiric Touch and Devouring Plague spells based on your code.
> 
> Strangest thing though is that standstill on a dummy with my own self-buffs I'm able to pull between 23 and 29k DPS, all depending on how lucky I am with procs from Dragonwrath, Shadow Orbs and Shadowy Apparitions. Nedless to say, I don't have 4-set Tier 13 yet as Conqueror tokens just refuse to drop.
> 
> Still doing some extensive research when I have the time for it on the MS/MB spike rotation, but as far as I've read, it's only usable on some encounters like Hagara for example, where you don't have the benefit or time to start pre-dotting her up as she's immune to damage, leaving a MS/MB with AA/Fiend rotation a very nice boost during her +25% damage phase.
> 
> Though, creating logics for each induvidual boss is going to be very tricky and if not ligned right, it could potentially be a major DPS loss rather than going with a regular rotation. All though I'm fairly sure I could fit the MS/MB rotation into it's own rotation profile.
> 
> Just testing some as we speak for newly created Priests just to see if the profile at all works for low-level characters.


Can't wait to see the new and improved version... Grats on the wee one, by the way!  :Smile:

----------


## Sheepmoon

> So much to do now as a single mom, trying to cover everything!
> I did have a chance to go through your profile earlier, Sheepmoon - Quite impressed by how it's working. Also made some changes to the Vampiric Touch and Devouring Plague spells based on your code.
> 
> Strangest thing though is that standstill on a dummy with my own self-buffs I'm able to pull between 23 and 29k DPS, all depending on how lucky I am with procs from Dragonwrath, Shadow Orbs and Shadowy Apparitions. Nedless to say, I don't have 4-set Tier 13 yet as Conqueror tokens just refuse to drop.
> 
> Still doing some extensive research when I have the time for it on the MS/MB spike rotation, but as far as I've read, it's only usable on some encounters like Hagara for example, where you don't have the benefit or time to start pre-dotting her up as she's immune to damage, leaving a MS/MB with AA/Fiend rotation a very nice boost during her +25% damage phase.
> 
> Though, creating logics for each induvidual boss is going to be very tricky and if not ligned right, it could potentially be a major DPS loss rather than going with a regular rotation. All though I'm fairly sure I could fit the MS/MB rotation into it's own rotation profile.
> 
> Just testing some as we speak for newly created Priests just to see if the profile at all works for low-level characters.


Yeah definitely a big increase using the ms + mb rotation if you have 4 set otherwise i don't think its worth it. But as you say Hagara is really one of the only bosses where it is easy to line up AA and SF more than once. Even still it is fine just to use this as the opening rotation and switch to normal dot rotation once the first shadowfiend runs out. This is why I have it set up as "Opening" rotation and then normal "PvE" rotation. I just switch to the normal rotation once the opening ends but sometimes I get lucky and I can see AA and SF will line up again later in the fight so simply switch back to "Opening" rotation.

This is what I want to work on next by making it work all in one profile. The simulationcraft action list for MS + MB rotation has a check to see if AA and SF cooldowns are withing 30 seconds of each other then it will wait and use them together and do MS + MB rotation. If the difference in cd's is more than 30 seconds it just uses each ability on cd individually and does normal dot/mindflay rotation. This should not be too hard to code but I have not had time to look at it recently.

----------


## Lofty

> Is it safe to use? :O


No! You will get insta-banned as soon as you open it.










 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kickmydog

> That is no good idea since the lightwell will heal you for less then a "proper" heal does. So i think it is ok designed, ie do not use small heals if its gives u a stack.


Actually it's fine, when you have deep corruption the ability is cast on your twice. It fades off you after a while, so it auto using the lightwell makes sense. I'm not sure how many stacks you end up with, but in my raid as a DPS I rarely get more than 2 stacks.

----------


## kickmydog

Just a quick reminder to everyone, PQR will not be working after the patch until you have downloaded the new offsets. 

Xelper will be posting them once he has had a chance to verify them.

----------


## Gabbz

> Actually it's fine, when you have deep corruption the ability is cast on your twice. It fades off you after a while, so it auto using the lightwell makes sense. I'm not sure how many stacks you end up with, but in my raid as a DPS I rarely get more than 2 stacks.


I would say something like this. Do not use the lightwell if it gives you a stack of the healing debuff. In HM there is a lot of damage going around and the healers need to handle it. I can be wrong but imho it is not wise to click the lightwell. I am tanking at this boss and i am for sure not wanting to click that lightwell.

----------


## Xelper

> I would say something like this. Do not use the lightwell if it gives you a stack of the healing debuff. In HM there is a lot of damage going around and the healers need to handle it. I can be wrong but imho it is not wise to click the lightwell. I am tanking at this boss and i am for sure not wanting to click that lightwell.


Lightwell does give a stack, which is why my Lightwell code checks for the debuff and doesn't use it.

----------


## DKVance73

> Just a quick reminder to everyone, PQR will not be working after the patch until you have downloaded the new offsets. 
> 
> Xelper will be posting them once he has had a chance to verify them.


Which is why we need to keep donating money to xhelper and also sacrifice our firstborn children to him!

----------


## Xelper

> Which is why we need to keep donating money to xhelper and also sacrifice our firstborn children to him!


I agree.

EDIT: ignore the offsets if you saw them, one of them was wrong. Will reupload in a bit.

----------


## imdasandman

> Lightwell does give a stack, which is why my Lightwell code checks for the debuff and doesn't use it.


Your code is fine for normal mode but I suggest to the players doing her on hm to not use that code. First off healers need to control the debuffs with only STRONG HEALS not players getting stacks from weak heal like lightwell,rejuvenating,renew etc.

Edit: so your saying the code ignores all together you clicking the lightwell if you have the rebuff on yourself?
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk

----------


## Xelper

> Your code is fine for normal mode but I suggest to the players doing her on hm to not use that code. First off healers need to control the debuffs with only STRONG HEALS not players getting stacks from weak heal like lightwell,rejuvenating,renew etc.
> 
> Edit: so your saying the code ignores all together you clicking the lightwell if you have the rebuff on yourself?
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


It will not click on the Lightwell if you have the debuff, so you do not gain a stack.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Your code is fine for normal mode but I suggest to the players doing her on hm to not use that code. First off healers need to control the debuffs with only STRONG HEALS not players getting stacks from weak heal like lightwell,rejuvenating,renew etc.
> 
> Edit: so your saying the code ignores all together you clicking the lightwell if you have the rebuff on yourself?
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


I may not have mentioned this earlier..... but in my profile for hpally, if it reads that the boss has the purple slime buff, it SHOULD disable both HR and HL. Though I probably need to add HS to that as well.

----------


## Lofty

> Your code is fine for normal mode but I suggest to the players doing her on hm to not use that code. First off healers need to control the debuffs with only STRONG HEALS not players getting stacks from weak heal like lightwell,rejuvenating,renew etc.
> 
> Edit: so your saying the code ignores all together you clicking the lightwell if you have the rebuff on yourself?
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


I dont think you understand what he is saying  :Stick Out Tongue: 

damn youre ninja edit  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Xelper

Offsets for 4.3.2.15211
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/Offsets_15211.xml

Alternatively, you can download PQR111.zip from the main page and copy the Offsets_15211.xml to your current directory.

----------


## Blehbot

Xelper do we know that PQR is not in the list injections points being looked for currently? If your not sure I understand I am just wondering if you have been following that thread and looked into it at all. Any info would be great and either way Thank you for a great tool.

----------


## solarwake

Xelper sorry this is my first patching using pqr.. Would you kindly give me a rundown of how to update the tool for the patch? I see you just posted to either download from the dirt post and replace the offsets.. Is that the best way to do it? Sorry for being a noob I just don't want to screw up.

Thanks,
Solarwake

----------


## Xelper

> Xelper do we know that PQR is not in the list injections points being looked for currently? If your not sure I understand I am just wondering if you have been following that thread and looked into it at all. Any info would be great and either way Thank you for a great tool.


I'm aware of the Warden updates. Nothing to worry about. On the off chance that you are talking about a different thread, can you link it please?

EDIT: solarwake: You just need to place the Offsets_15211.xml into your current directory with the other Offsets_15050.xml file. Relaunch PQR if you already have it open.

----------


## DKVance73

> Offsets for 4.3.2.15211
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/Offsets_15211.xml
> 
> Alternatively, you can download PQR111.zip from the main page and copy the Offsets_15211.xml to your current directory.


Whenever my first kid is born, he's yours for the taking. Good work sir. +Billion Rep!

BTW, to anyone who can, open your client now so it can do the reorg of the files and download the patch prior to the servers going up.

----------


## itzaraya

> Yeah I will most definitely have that heroic leap code in my next release. I may add the potion / recklessness code but I feel it's better to use those manually in most cases.


Any chance of seeing a release today before prime raid time?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Teryaki

I believe it just was release a few posts up. You have to make an .xml file and copy paste the information from the link. The xml file should look like "Offsets_15211" and PQR should recognize it and work.

Thanks a bunch for updating the offsets so quickly!

----------


## Blehbot

> I'm aware of the Warden updates. Nothing to worry about. On the off chance that you are talking about a different thread, can you link it please?


I am sure we are talking about the same one thanks for the answer.

----------


## Dominium

Hey everyone! 

First of all, AWESOME bot - I love it!

I play a survival hunter. I am using the xmSurv profile. Is that the best one? Also, 1 problem. Here is the code for explosive shot:

if not setAoE 
and ( UnitBuffID("player",56453) or not UnitDebuffID("target",53301,"PLAYER") ) 
then return true end

53301 is Explosive shot. 56453 is the Lock and Load proc. Sadly, it keeps on casting Explo shot twice in a row without any break during LnL - effectively wasting one of the shots (the dot doesnt stack). Could anyone help em with this please? 

Cheers!

----------


## Weird0

> 53301 is Explosive shot. 56453 is the Lock and Load proc. Sadly, it keeps on casting Explo shot twice in a row without any break during LnL - effectively wasting one of the shots (the dot doesnt stack). Could anyone help em with this please? 
> 
> Cheers!



you should refresh your survival hunter knowledge this is not true that this is wasting a dot tick it has been fixed now some time ago.

----------


## sheuron

> Hey everyone! 
> 
> First of all, AWESOME bot - I love it!
> 
> I play a survival hunter. I am using the xmSurv profile. Is that the best one? Also, 1 problem. Here is the code for explosive shot:
> 
> if not setAoE 
> and ( UnitBuffID("player",56453) or not UnitDebuffID("target",53301,"PLAYER") ) 
> then return true end
> ...


In living on europe, dont got the chance to test new hunter rotación yet. Prolly will upload updated profile tomorrow

----------


## nebmyers

ew :/ Demonology rotation doesn't work when hero is up :<

----------


## arthad

Yea none of my rotations are showing now after I updated it. Any help?

----------


## Xelper

> Yea none of my rotations are showing now after I updated it. Any help?


Use your old folder. You downloaded a new copy without your old rotations. 

Just copy the Offsets_15211.xml to your old folder.

Maybe I will add a "Download Latest XMLs" button in a future version.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## vitalic

Just got suspended for 3 hours, I was working on a PvP profile so hope it's just because I got reported as away and not detected.

----------


## Dominium

Hey sheuron,

I am in Europe too  :Wink: 

Would be great if you could do some minor tweaks to the survival hunter build, I mean, it's great, but maybe there are some tweaks that you could do  :Wink:  Anyway great job and thanks.

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

> Just got suspended for 3 hours, I was working on a PvP profile so hope it's just because I got reported as away and not detected.


if they detected that you were botting(pqr) you wouldn't get suspended. it would be a perma-ban. dont worry lol

i was banned permanently from using pirox 6-7 times over ~3years, i still currently use the same account. takes literally 2mins to send some bullshit dispute back to them, they need the money.

----------


## vitalic

> if they detected that you were botting(pqr) you wouldn't get suspended. it would be a perma-ban. dont worry lol
> 
> i was banned permanently from using pirox 6-7 times over ~3years, i still currently use the same account. takes literally 2mins to send some bullshit dispute back to them, they need the money.


You were right, it was an automated suspension from going afk too many times, they won't overturn it but at least it's only 3 hours. I did shit bricks when I got logged out though lol

----------


## Bossqwerty

> I love your profiles but I always find myself adding these two abilities from other profiles. I wish I knew where I got the heroic leap code from, that said, here are two useful abliities I add to your profile depending on the situation. If I'm out solo'ing I add victory rush (xeron) and I always add heroic leap.
> 
> Victory Rush
> 34428
> 0
> 
> return true
> (credit xeron)
> 
> ...



Hey guys, I'm trying to implement this heroic leap code from way back and for whatever reason it just breaks my profile and won't work. Anyone have any idea why? I'm pretty much just copy + pasting that. I'm sure I'm missing something simple but I can't figure out what.

----------


## DKVance73

> Hey sheuron,
> 
> I am in Europe too 
> 
> Would be great if you could do some minor tweaks to the survival hunter build, I mean, it's great, but maybe there are some tweaks that you could do  Anyway great job and thanks.


Why don't you tell him what he should be tweaking instead of being so generalized.

----------


## sheuron

> Why don't you tell him what he should be tweaking instead of being so generalized.


At this point i ll release same profile over and over with the word "Updated and improved!!!" to keep people happy  :Big Grin:

----------


## LtButterman

@Boss, I wouldnt worry about the HLeap tweak.. Honestly you souldnt even be needing to use it in raids since charge is the best long range+rage buff move we have. I don't understand why the guy who requested it cant just pause rotation, HLeap and resume bot lol.

Any update on latest profile, yet? o:

----------


## expunge

> At this point i ll release same profile over and over with the word "Updated and improved!!!" to keep people happy


That is like when I worked at the movie theater. People would complain that the audio was too loud. I would go into the booth, raise the volume a hair for two or three minutes, then lower it back down to where it was supposed to be for optimal movie enjoyment. I would always get complimented!

----------


## gotforce

I found the same with trying to implement the heroic leap code, where the profile would just not respond. However I found that the profile seems to work with heroic leap at the bottom of the rotation, just not reliably. It's something I wanted to have included in the profile, but after not having it for so long, I became accustomed to having to try and get it off manually, so I'm not really bothered if it's not included in the next release.

Also, I don't know if I've thanked you yet Boss for your profiles, but it is pretty damn amazing, I've been getting some amazing results on UltraxionHC! +rep!

----------


## Shamrockstar

> Hey guys, I'm trying to implement this heroic leap code from way back and for whatever reason it just breaks my profile and won't work. Anyone have any idea why? I'm pretty much just copy + pasting that. I'm sure I'm missing something simple but I can't figure out what.


local _,HLeap = GetSpellCooldown("Heroic Leap")

if HLeap == 0 and IsLeftControlKeyDown() and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus()==nil then
CastSpellByName("Heroic Leap")
if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end 
return true end


I hit enter and typed my line in the middle of the lua.....

----------


## Master34

Since the patch my profile doesn't work...

----------


## Bossqwerty

> local _,HLeap = GetSpellCooldown("Heroic Leap")
> 
> if HLeap == 0 and IsLeftControlKeyDown() and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus()==nil then
> CastSpellByName("Heroic Leap")
> if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end 
> return true end
> 
> 
> I hit enter and typed my line in the middle of the lua.....


Haha, yeah I figured it was something like that. ATM I'm giving my latest version a test run in LFR so I'll post it here when I'm done.

----------


## iliekcoffee

Is this updated for 4.3.2 yet? my pqr won't attach

----------


## ishtro

> Hey guys, I'm trying to implement this heroic leap code from way back and for whatever reason it just breaks my profile and won't work. Anyone have any idea why? I'm pretty much just copy + pasting that. I'm sure I'm missing something simple but I can't figure out what.


here ya go

spell name: Heroic Leap
spell id: 0
delay: 500


```
local _,hlcd,_ =  GetSpellCooldown(6544)

if hlcd == 0 and IsLeftControlKeyDown()  and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil then
  CastSpellByName("Heroic Leap")
  if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end  
  return true
end
```

----------


## ishtro

> Is this updated for 4.3.2 yet? my pqr won't attach


you need to install the new offsets. they are posted on the previous page or you can download it off the first page.

----------


## Bossqwerty

> here ya go
> 
> spell name: Heroic Leap
> spell id: 0
> delay: 500
> 
> 
> ```
> local _,hlcd,_ =  GetSpellCooldown(6544)
> ...


Hey I'm pretty sure a while ago you offered to PM me your aoe code? Would you mind doing that?

----------


## ishtro

> Hey I'm pretty sure a while ago you offered to PM me your aoe code? Would you mind doing that?


sure thing.. its on its way ;]

----------


## iliekcoffee

> you need to install the new offsets. they are posted on the previous page or you can download it off the first page.


Thank you!

----------


## Bossqwerty

> sure thing.. its on its way ;]


Thanks, +rep

edit: nevermind apparently I've given you rep too recently

----------


## smrdlja

> Thanks, +rep
> 
> edit: nevermind apparently I've given you rep too recently



sorted Heroic Leap? If not I should be able to dig version I've been using.

----------


## Bossqwerty

Here's the latest version of my profile, this is an updated version of the simcraft rotation. I rearranged priorities / rage values a bit among other things. Heroic leap is implemented, press left control to leap. Let me know how it is.

~~removed link see next post~~

----------


## smrdlja

> Here's the latest version of my profile, this is an updated version of the simcraft rotation. I rearranged priorities / rage values a bit among other things. Heroic leap is implemented, press left control to leap. Let me know how it is.
> 
> BossSD6.1.rar



Thx for another update. Gonna test it in LFR tomorrow, posting results.

@those who use cotrol as PPT button, you can easy change Heroic Leap button from Control to something like Alt.

All you need to do is to change:
IsLeftControlKeyDown

to 

IsLeftAltKeyDown

----------


## ishtro

> Thanks, +rep
> 
> edit: nevermind apparently I've given you rep too recently


its the thought that counts

----------


## ace99ro

@ bu_ba the latest holy pve from your svn does not work , a LUA error pops on activation something about a wrong symbol after something and the rotation does not work

----------


## Bossqwerty

I removed the link for 6.1 in my previous post because I just implemented ishtro's AoE code real quick. Don't forget to thank him. Left shift for AoE vs single target toggle. Here's the updated version of my stance dance arms warrior profile:

BossSD6.2.rar

----------


## ticklets

> I removed the link for 6.1 in my previous post because I just implemented ishtro's AoE code real quick. Don't forget to thank him. Left shift for AoE vs single target toggle. Here's the updated version of my stance dance arms warrior profile:
> 
> BossSD6.2.rar



Hey Boss, great work as usual.

I tested this build out compared to Boss28 and so far I am seeing a DPS loss of around 1.5k on the dummy.

Is it different during raid's? Is testing the profile on a dummy not good enough? The new profile obviously is more practical with the AoE code and heroic leap.

Overall, great job.

----------


## LtButterman

> Hey Boss, great work as usual.
> 
> I tested this build out compared to Boss28 and so far I am seeing a DPS loss of around 1.5k on the dummy.
> 
> Is it different during raid's? Is testing the profile on a dummy not good enough? The new profile obviously is more practical with the AoE code and heroic leap.
> 
> Overall, great job.


Have you tested it more than once lol?

Im seeing an increase of 3k lol 10mil dmg and sitting on 31k tested about 5 times averaging at 30 :l with Boss28 i did 28k on average.

Great job Boss, as always!

----------


## ticklets

> Have you tested it more than once lol?
> 
> Im seeing an increase of 3k lol 10mil dmg and sitting on 31k tested about 5 times averaging at 30 :l with Boss28 i did 28k on average.
> 
> Great job Boss, as always!


Tested it twice, guess i'll test it some more. Is it gear dependant? I'm only 374 as I JUST turned 85 on my warrior on sunday.

----------


## snippetsr

Any Update on warlocks Affliction?

----------


## gotforce

Is there anyway to incorporate Thunderclap (for blood and thunder) into the AoE rotation? I've tried adding it, however it's only ever cast when I so happen to be in battle stance with enough rage. Is there a way to force it to change to battle stance and cast it?

----------


## LtButterman

> Tested it twice, guess i'll test it some more. Is it gear dependant? I'm only 374 as I JUST turned 85 on my warrior on sunday.


374ilvl i wouldnt expect big numbers, youll get random dps averages till you get some kind of trinket with crit on hit effect..

----------


## Testy9

> i haven't experienced the 58% problem :-/ in what type of situations does this happen? Party/10 Raid/ 25 Raid/BG's? and how grouped up is everyone?


This issue always happen in party and 10/25 (never tried bgs). Let me clarify, basically, when a player (e.g. weak tank or due to game mechiasms) gets hit constantly, the rotation always goes like this:

Divine Light > Holy Light > Divine Light > Holy Light > Divine Light > Holy Light.

In other words, when the rotation is using Holy Light, the player's health is already less than 58% in real time. See what I mean?

To sum it all up, Holy Light is always a part of the rotation, regardless if a Player's health is less than 58% (in real time) or not. Holy Light is always used after Divine Light, regardless of player's %.

Normally, when a player's % is less than 58, the rotation should always use Divine Light until his % is above 58. IN REAL TIME.


Why is this happening? I think I have 2 theories...
1) PQR reacts too fast. It checks a player's health like for 0.2 sec, then it decides to use a certain spell based on the previous check. That may explain why the use of Holy Light at a certain point. 

2) PQR goes like this : Spell > Check > Spell > Check > Spell. So, PQR can't check while initializing the cast of a spell.

I don't know any good solution for this issue. Maybe re-code the auto stop casting code? That code doesn't work 99% of the time too =/ Or add a little delay to the healing ?

And regarding the self healing problem. Yeah, that's weird. Your older profile can self heal but has issues with prioritization (still healing tank when another player needs crucialhealing). Your latest profile is the opposite.... 

If you fix these 2 issues, your profile will become the greatest HPally raiding profile ever! =)

----------


## Durf

Does anyone know where I can find a GOOD Feral Cat profile?

----------


## ishtro

> Is there anyway to incorporate Thunderclap (for blood and thunder) into the AoE rotation? I've tried adding it, however it's only ever cast when I so happen to be in battle stance with enough rage. Is there a way to force it to change to battle stance and cast it?


ill add thunderclap to it later. it might be this weekend b4 i can add it.

----------


## gotforce

> ill add thunderclap to it later. it might be this weekend b4 i can add it.


Awesome  :Smile:  Thankyou so much!

----------


## kickmydog

I've updated my SV hunter profile, and added a little tweak for BM hunters.

Hunter Profile Jan 23 2012.rar

I am also testing keep Serpent Sting on focus target, with cobra shot refreshing it. The abilities are in there if you want to test it out and let me know if it works for you or not.

----------


## Debordes

Buba something seems to be wrong with your latest holy paly pve profile, it seems to SPAM HR whenever the requirement for it to be casted is met, I have tried a new "install" of pqr and everything, and it does the same HR spam, leading me to go OOM in 45 seconds.

----------


## bape

anyone test this out since patch?

----------


## Funkmaster88

Does anyone happen to know where i could get a good fire mage profile?

----------


## bape

> Does anyone happen to know where i could get a good fire mage profile?


the fire mage profile already in it is solid

----------


## Funkmaster88

> the fire mage profile already in it is solid


Awesome thanks for quick reply!

----------


## domestecus

> Does anyone know where I can find a GOOD Feral Cat profile?


Would like to know this also, thank you!

----------


## Kaolla

I'm curious as to whether the forthcoming 64-bit WoW client will require a separate version of PQR. My knowledge begins and ends at LUA, so I need an answer from one of _you_ smart cookies  :Wink:

----------


## Xelper

I have no idea what exactly the differences are between 32bit and 64 bit binaries, however I do know that it will require changes. I really do not have the time to learn the differences at the moment, so I wouldn't expect a 64 bit WoW version of PQR any time soon.

----------


## Xelper

> the fire mage profile already in it is solid


I highly recommend you find the latest post by sheuron and download his updated profile. The one in there is at least a couple months old, and I don't know of what changes he has made since.

----------


## Kaolla

Thanks for the answer Xelper  :Smile:  PQR is such an amazing program.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> This issue always happen in party and 10/25 (never tried bgs). Let me clarify, basically, when a player (e.g. weak tank or due to game mechiasms) gets hit constantly, the rotation always goes like this:
> 
> Divine Light > Holy Light > Divine Light > Holy Light > Divine Light > Holy Light.
> 
> In other words, when the rotation is using Holy Light, the player's health is already less than 58% in real time. See what I mean?
> 
> To sum it all up, Holy Light is always a part of the rotation, regardless if a Player's health is less than 58% (in real time) or not. Holy Light is always used after Divine Light, regardless of player's %.
> 
> Normally, when a player's % is less than 58, the rotation should always use Divine Light until his % is above 58. IN REAL TIME.
> ...


ahhh that 58% HP bug......... well it's not just DL and HL...... it's FoL and DL as well.... for some reason it just can't repeatedly cast... i'll try a couple fixes but we'll see

Also i REALLY don't want to add a delay to the code that would make me a sad panda....... and i've seen the stop spell cast working personally......

-------------





> Buba something seems to be wrong with your latest holy paly pve profile, it seems to SPAM HR whenever the requirement for it to be casted is met, I have tried a new "install" of pqr and everything, and it does the same HR spam, leading me to go OOM in 45 seconds.


i have not run into this problem yet ill retest it in LFR tonight at some point, but i had a friend test my profile last night and he seemed to not run into this problem :-/

----------


## apple254

anyone have a updated assassination rogue profile for pve?

----------


## merrikh

hey Bu_ba im getting this lua prob in Lfr after svn update 

Message: [string " function pqrFunc0() if not functions then..."]:409: unexpected symbol near '&'
Time: 01/31/12 21:40:11
Count: 2
Stack: 
Locals:

but when i use the 1 that came with the new sets it works just fine no errors. but im as well getting a HR spam and no cast on LoD. Holy (no Mouse Over)

----------


## travis2861

> anyone have a updated assassination rogue profile for pve?


Assassination is to easy to need a profile imo

----------


## Slaweek

Hi, thanks for your pretty programm. I realized that rogue rotations doesn work well, and try to make some by myself (with Black Jack and ladies)
And now i need some help.

in other Rotations when player meke some debuff on target they using algorithm like 



> local Rupture, _, _, _, _, _, RuptureCount = UnitDebuffID("target",1943, "player")
> if RuptureCount ~= nil then
> RuptureCount =(Rup...


and i didn understand what is *"_, _, _, _, _,"* is it some important missing parameters or i can delete it?

PS here is my prototype of Simple Combat Rogue
just pure rotation (sinister with Revealing Strike on 4 stack, Eviscerate for finisher, keeping Rupture on target and SnD on player)
ready for critiques

Slaweek_ROGUE_Abilities



> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?> 
> - <ROGUE>
> - <Ability>
> <Name>Cmbt - Sinister</Name> 
> <Default>false</Default> 
> <SpellID>1752</SpellID> 
> <Actions /> 
> <Lua>local CP = GetComboPoints(&quot;player&quot;, &quot;target&quot local rev = UnitDebuffID(&quot;Target&quot;, 84617) if CP ~= 5 then if (CP ==4) and (GetSpellCooldown(84617) == 0) then CastSpellByID(84617, &quot;target&quot else return true end end</Lua> 
> <RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay> 
> ...



Slaweek_ROGUE_Rotations



> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?> 
> - <ROGUE>
> - <Rotation>
> <RotationName>Combat</RotationName> 
> <RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault> 
> <RotationList>Cmbt - Slice and Dice|Cmbt - Rupture|Cmbt - Eviscerate|Cmbt - Sinister</RotationList> 
> <RequireCombat>true</RequireCombat> 
> <RotationNotes /> 
> </Rotation>
> </ROGUE>


PPS Sorry for my bad english

----------


## Weird0

when you get out of beta phase and get into subsciption mode with this tool pls for the love of god pls make it so you will accept moneybookers and/or click&buy or even better some sort of automated stuff for direct transfer... i hate paypal and dont have a cc :P

----------


## Meatglue

> when you get out of beta phase and get into subsciption mode with this tool pls for the love of god pls make it so you will accept moneybookers and/or click&buy or even better some sort of automated stuff for direct transfer... i hate paypal and dont have a cc :P


Send donations, it's not in beta.

----------


## Bossqwerty

> Hi, thanks for your pretty programm. I realized that rogue rotations doesn work well, and try to make some by myself (with Black Jack and ladies)
> And now i need some help.
> 
> in other Rotations when player meke some debuff on target they using algorithm like 
> 
> and i didn understand what is *"_, _, _, _, _,"* is it some important missing parameters or i can delete it?
> 
> PS here is my prototype of Simple Combat Rogue
> just pure rotation (sinister with Revealing Strike on 4 stack, Eviscerate for finisher, keeping Rupture on target and SnD on player)
> ...


Yeah the " _, _, _, _, " is very important. Unitdebuffid returns "name, rank, icon, count, debuffType, duration, expirationTime, unitCaster, isStealable, shouldConsolidate, spellId" when you use it. So by putting in "Rupture, _, _, _, _, _, RuptureCount" you're letting it know to only use "name, _, _, _, _, _, expirationTime" which is the 1st and seventh thing it returns.

----------


## bu_ba_911

Alright I'm getting sick and tired of myterious bugs people are experiencing.... I believe it's time for a rewrite..... Going to be maintaining the current one without adding anything more into it, while slowing writing a new one... Using many of the suggestions Valma has given me to consider.... The biggest ??? is the Table filled with Spell information.... Will be interesting to see where that goes..... If you have any special requests make them through my google code page for things not currently in this version.... If you pm me or write on here please be prepared to be ignored, I'm doing it this way because at least 60 pages of this thread are to debugging THIS profile alone..... please save the thread, use google code  :Smile:

----------


## Slaweek

Thanks a lot!

one more question...

_UnitDebuffID(unit, spellID, filter)
unit - who has debuf
filter - who makes debuf_

Is'n It?

----------


## jackus

Hi online people. I need some help with this warrior profile: Warrior PVP and PVE.rar

Right now it goes into DEF stance to use spell reflect and there is no FOCUS-TARGET spell reflect. Any one can help me with that?

EDIT: I also need help with this pummel: 

```
local buff = { 118,116,61305,28271,28272,61780,61721,2637,33786,5185,8936,50464,19750,82326,2061,9484,605,8129,331,8004,51505,403,77472,51514,5782,1120,48181,30108 }

local castingSpell, _, _, _, _, endTime = UnitCastingInfo("target")
for i,v in ipairs(buff) do
if IsSpellInRange("Pummel", "target")   and PQR_IsOutOfSight("target") == false and castingSpell == GetSpellInfo(v) and endTime/1000 - GetTime() < 0.5  then return true end end
```

I need to add so it checks if the caster is immune to interrupts, like priest and hpala got.

----------


## Bossqwerty

> Thanks a lot!
> 
> one more question...
> 
> _UnitDebuffID(unit, spellID, filter)
> unit - who has debuf
> filter - who makes debuf_
> 
> Is'n It?


That's right. You can find some pretty helpful info here http://www.wowwiki.com/World_of_Warcraft_API for any questions like that. Here's the unitdebuffid page specifically: API UnitDebuff - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft

----------


## Devolenok

Hi ppl.
Tried to use the PQR but it seems not able to find the client.
is it due to new update?
If so how long it will take to fix this?
Thx in advanced.

----------


## SeVIIn

Maybe I'm just a just being dumb, but I cant seem to get this to work at all. I currently have a lvl 46 warrior that I am leveling as arms (took a very long break from wow). When I load up PQR I fill in rotations 1 and 2 from the different arms specs then proceed to hit either Alt+x, or Alt +z followed by right clicking a mob. However, after I do this nothing happens at all and my toon just stands there or walks over and starts auto attacking. I feel like I must being doing something blatantly wrong, or I guess the program does not work at lower levels.

----------


## Lofty

> Hi ppl.
> Tried to use the PQR but it seems not able to find the client.
> is it due to new update?
> If so how long it will take to fix this?
> Thx in advanced.


It's already working.

Make sure you have the latest offsets

----------


## me28791

> Maybe I'm just a just being dumb, but I cant seem to get this to work at all. I currently have a lvl 46 warrior that I am leveling as arms (took a very long break from wow). When I load up PQR I fill in rotations 1 and 2 from the different arms specs then proceed to hit either Alt+x, or Alt +z followed by right clicking a mob. However, after I do this nothing happens at all and my toon just stands there or walks over and starts auto attacking. I feel like I must being doing something blatantly wrong, or I guess the program does not work at lower levels.


you cant use except for a max lvl account, well technically you can but you would have to write a rotation your self

----------


## Devolenok

sorry but how to get a latest offsets.
Sorry for stupid Q.

----------


## Devolenok

Thx found them))
Lofty Thx for the swift rep))

----------


## munkeen

Can someone tell me what the new offset is?

----------


## Luckycharm

i take my hat off for every new post about offset, sry if im rude but read the 1 fcking page how hard is it. If you can count that is

----------


## munkeen

> i take my hat off for every new post about offset, sry if im rude but read the 1 fcking page how hard is it. If you can count that is


im new here so mabye u can help me out?

----------


## bu_ba_911

you ALL have two options.... go one or two freaking pages back and download it, or redownload the program from the first post as Xelper said he updated that with the latest offsets to.......

Also

Updated HPally again on SVN.... Update Notes:


```
Updated Auras Ability. Removed ALL Deep Corruption Code.
```

----------


## munkeen

> you ALL have two options.... go one or two freaking pages back and download it, or redownload the program from the first post as Xelper said he updated that with the latest offsets to.......
> 
> Also
> 
> Updated HPally again on SVN.... Update Notes:
> 
> 
> ```
> Updated Auras Ability. Removed ALL Deep Corruption Code.
> ```


thanx mate

----------


## cs0267

So... any chance of getting this to work with the 64bit client?

----------


## Fireflyer

@Xelper
Hello,
I have a question about PQR as in connection with the 64bit WoW client.
Does it work?
Because I have such a fear that the memory-addressing another is in contrast to the 32bit client!

Ps: Because of my poor English, the text was created using Google Translate.

----------


## jackus

> Maybe I'm just a just being dumb, but I cant seem to get this to work at all. I currently have a lvl 46 warrior that I am leveling as arms (took a very long break from wow). When I load up PQR I fill in rotations 1 and 2 from the different arms specs then proceed to hit either Alt+x, or Alt +z followed by right clicking a mob. However, after I do this nothing happens at all and my toon just stands there or walks over and starts auto attacking. I feel like I must being doing something blatantly wrong, or I guess the program does not work at lower levels.


U can use the profile just remove the abilitys your low lvl war dont got yet. Coz the bot Will try to use an ability you dont got and just keep spamming it

----------


## kirjozzz

Need Balance Druid Profile. Does anyone has?

----------


## Kinky

I was trying to help my guild out last night on Ultraxion Heroic (10man though) for the weekly clear, when I died to Hour of Twilight because I relied on the script to click the button for me.
Turns out I had managed to completely remove the ability from my ability list. Sometimes when you edit and save an ability, PQR will create an exact duplicate of it, and deleting either will completely remove the ability for some reason, dunno if you guys have run into that.

I really don't want to toggle back multuiple pages to find a decent working Heroic Will ability which work for all difficulties (As I have alts running LFR and regular 10man, with my main switching between 25man Heroic and 10man Heroic depending on signups).

I absolutely hate iterating over lists, but for a completely cross-localization independant ability, would something like this work?


```
-- Fading Light
local FadingLight = {110070, 105925, 109075, 110079, 110069, 110070, 110080, 110068, 110078}
for i,v in ipairs(FadingLight) do
	if select(7,UnitDebuffID("player", v))
		and select(7,UnitDebuffID("player", v)) - GetTime() < 2 then
			RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1")
	end
end

-- Hour of Twilight
local HoT,_,_,_,_,timer = UnitCastingInfo("boss1")
local HourOfTwilight = {109415, 106371, 109416, 109415, 109417}
	
for i,v in ipairs(HourOfTwilight) do
	if HoT == GetSpellInfo(v) and timer/1000 - GetTime() < 2 then
		RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1")
	end
end
```

I can't get on WoW to test it for a couple of hours still, so I'm writing this from my tablet, so if someone could test it in LFR for example, that'd be swell. I realize there's easier ways to do it, like checking towards the actual defuff name and spell name instead, or creating independant abilities with the corresponding ID's (Though Fading Light have 2 ID's per difficulty, besides LFR). But that would require other localizations to edit the ability name to their own language instead.

_Halp!_

----------


## darksahde

Hi Guys:

There is some input base on what I have read in the threat regarding Execute for Warriors. Currently it's broken, and I need someone help me fix this please.



```
local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")
local _,_,_,count,_,_,timer = UnitBuffID("Player", 90806)

if unithealth <= 20 then
  If count ~=5 or timer-GetTime() <=2 then
    return true
  end
end
```

The reason I don't use [UnitPower("player") > 65 ] like others, because it tent to use only Bloodthirst and Execute when boss reach 20% or less life in my rotation.

Here is my rotation (Base on xmF Profile)



```
-Defensive Spells-
Battle Shout
Auto target
-Offensive Spells-
Victory Rush
Sunder Armor
Whirlwind
Inner Rage
Colossus Smash
Heroic Strike [Instant] (With Incite & Battle Trance)
Execute
Bloodthirst
Berserker Rage
Raging Blow
Slam
Heroic Strike / Cleave
```

----------


## treamydk

What is the best profile for an affliction warlock? Currently i am playing with Xelpher's rotation. Do you prefer other profiles?

----------


## ace99ro

@ bu_ba thank you for the quick fix on SVN for the holy pala ... working great now 

@ xelper thx for the quick offsets  :Smile: 


LE : @ bu_ba just did a LFR run with the latest holy pve profile from your SVN it does miracles .... but ... when 90% of the raid is low ... it stops and does nothing even tough i had 40% mana

it happend at the end of the Ultraxion fight ... when everyone is low ... and at the end of ship fight when the dmg goes crazy

----------


## nmiachkon

Anyone else having problems with the attachment of the program to their toon? since the update to WoW neither this or cybot seems to attach.

----------


## Lofty

> Anyone else having problems with the attachment of the program to their toon? since the update to WoW neither this or cybot seems to attach.


You need to download the new version with the updated offsets (Or just download the offset file and place it in you're PQR folder)

----------


## itzaraya

> I removed the link for 6.1 in my previous post because I just implemented ishtro's AoE code real quick. Don't forget to thank him. Left shift for AoE vs single target toggle. Here's the updated version of my stance dance arms warrior profile:
> 
> BossSD6.2.rar


Profile is working awesome, pulled 72k last night on Heroic Zonozz. Only issue i have is it blows cooldowns and whatnot when not in combat, i've just been starting off in the 5.7 profile and switching to this about a second into the fight.

Also, I didnt notice the aoe portion of the profile t-clapping, t-clap with blood and thunder is like #1 priority for yorsaj black ooze.

----------


## ShinyKnight

> Profile is working awesome, pulled 72k last night on Heroic Zonozz. Only issue i have is it blows cooldowns and whatnot when not in combat, i've just been starting off in the 5.7 profile and switching to this about a second into the fight.


Just change the checkbox that says "Require combat to execute rotation", or something along those lines.

----------


## Durf

I was wondering how the Healing would work do you pretty much just let the program run or what? I dont have a heal spec at the moment but ive always wanted to if this does an alright job I wouldn't mind specing for heals.

----------


## Cahonez

> I removed the link for 6.1 in my previous post because I just implemented ishtro's AoE code real quick. Don't forget to thank him. Left shift for AoE vs single target toggle. Here's the updated version of my stance dance arms warrior profile:
> 
> BossSD6.2.rar


What an epic piece of work. Works perfectly for me and pulling top dps of any profile yet. 

A big thank you for your hard work.

----------


## merrikh

> I was trying to help my guild out last night on Ultraxion Heroic (10man though) for the weekly clear, when I died to Hour of Twilight because I relied on the script to click the button for me.
> Turns out I had managed to completely remove the ability from my ability list. Sometimes when you edit and save an ability, PQR will create an exact duplicate of it, and deleting either will completely remove the ability for some reason, dunno if you guys have run into that.
> 
> I really don't want to toggle back multuiple pages to find a decent working Heroic Will ability which work for all difficulties (As I have alts running LFR and regular 10man, with my main switching between 25man Heroic and 10man Heroic depending on signups).
> 
> I absolutely hate iterating over lists, but for a completely cross-localization independant ability, would something like this work?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I actually noticed last night after the new update none of the profiles had the new hour of twilight code in them. I wanted to double check today and compare them to the old profiles. But I'm pretty sure.

@bu_ba sorry about all the random bugs you been getting. Maybe a test group before you release a big update to see if multiple ppl get errors and stuff. Just pick few ppl you know use it and have them test and pm you with what they find?

----------


## paveley

> So... any chance of getting this to work with the 64bit client?


Correct me if i'm wrong but even if you are on a 64 bit win 7, Wow still only runs in 32 bit ?. I am using 64 win 7 and this prog worked flawless since juni 2011.

----------


## LiquidAtoR

> Correct me if i'm wrong but even if you are on a 64 bit win 7, Wow still only runs in 32 bit ?. I am using 64 win 7 and this prog worked flawless since juni 2011.


There is a World of Warcraft x64 client in the making and should've been released since patch 4.3.2
There were some unexpected side effects so they have refrained from releasing it yet to EU servers
It seems to be working for US servers already.

US World of Warcraft 4.3.2 64 bit client - Forums - World of Warcraft <- Downloadlink for US x64 Windows and MAC in first blue post
EU World of Warcraft 4.3.2 64 bit client - Forums - World of Warcraft

You can't download the US exe and use it on EU servers, it will not let you login  :Smile:

----------


## Crossingx

I hate to be that guy bot i have gone through several of these pages and didn't see anyone ask and as far as i can tell this is not against the forum rules so here it goes.... Any chance you would consider expanding this to include Star Wars the old republic, I got a auto Hotkey rotation semi developed but since it is image search it's performance is lack luster. Just a question feel free to bash my brains in for asking

----------


## liammifsud

Firstly i love PQR and think its amazing, just wondering if anyone has come across an enhancement shaman profile for the latest version seems to all be elemental, thanks in advance and thanks for uploading this masterpiece

----------


## travis2861

I do not understand everyone's reasoning for freaking out about 64bit clients there is absolutely no reason too.
The benefits from playing on it would be too small to even notice, it's in beta so its buggy as hell even and not to mention they would never force there player base to use it
With 4.3 they JUST dropped support for windows 98.

----------


## Xelper

> I hate to be that guy bot i have gone through several of these pages and didn't see anyone ask and as far as i can tell this is not against the forum rules so here it goes.... Any chance you would consider expanding this to include Star Wars the old republic, I got a auto Hotkey rotation semi developed but since it is image search it's performance is lack luster. Just a question feel free to bash my brains in for asking


I do play SWTOR a bit, however I haven't even begun to look at reverse engineering it. I also have no idea how in-depth its scripting engine is (is it like WoW's Lua implementation, etc). So as of right now, and the foreseeable future I don't see it happening. Maybe once some stuff on the internals of the game become public.

----------


## BlackDragonXADM

Anyone have a fix for the (x64) thing yet? or is there a way to open up the non 64 bit after you run the wow-64 bit client?

----------


## Weird0

> Send donations, it's not in beta.


you really should read the topic before clicking on it... and its still paypal isnt it ? 
dont have paypal and refuse to use it, if it was moneybookers or click&buy sure.

----------


## kayonekayone

> Anyone have a fix for the (x64) thing yet? or is there a way to open up the non 64 bit after you run the wow-64 bit client?




some good news?

----------


## retoxed

Are there any way to make this work at madness for rogue?

----------


## Bossqwerty

> Profile is working awesome, pulled 72k last night on Heroic Zonozz. Only issue i have is it blows cooldowns and whatnot when not in combat, i've just been starting off in the 5.7 profile and switching to this about a second into the fight.
> 
> Also, I didnt notice the aoe portion of the profile t-clapping, t-clap with blood and thunder is like #1 priority for yorsaj black ooze.


Thunder clap should be implemented pretty soon, I got the AoE code from ishtro and he said he should have it in by this weekend. I may try and put it in myself before then though.

----------


## [Blinded]

> Firstly i love PQR and think its amazing, just wondering if anyone has come across an enhancement shaman profile for the latest version seems to all be elemental, thanks in advance and thanks for uploading this masterpiece


MyProfile ( Update next days )

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2182413 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

Some information about this Profile

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2182678

----------


## Rumblefish

> There is a World of Warcraft x64 client in the making and should've been released since patch 4.3.2
> There were some unexpected side effects so they have refrained from releasing it yet to EU servers
> It seems to be working for US servers already.
> 
> US World of Warcraft 4.3.2 64 bit client - Forums - World of Warcraft <- Downloadlink for US x64 Windows and MAC in first blue post
> EU World of Warcraft 4.3.2 64 bit client - Forums - World of Warcraft
> 
> You can't download the US exe and use it on EU servers, it will not let you login


What is the deal with the x64 client ? Does it "slip" itself through the launcher updates if you have a 64bit Windows installation, or do you have to download it yourself ?

----------


## averykey

Can someone please make a better ret pally profile? I see lots of errors in the current ones, including my own. I can only pull 32-33k on H morchok 60k on zon'ozz 37k on ultra. While lesser geared warriors using qwertys epic profile see 40k-70k+ like its nothing.

Would be very cool if someone could work on one, Here is my current profile, not very good but pulls the best dps out of all the current ones out Download Avery's.Ret.paladin.rar @ UppIT, here is the simcraft data for perfect rotation.

Action Priority List
#	action,conditions
0	flask,type=titanic_strength
1	food,type=beer_basted_crocolisk
2	seal_of_truth
3	snapshot_stats
4	golemblood_potion,if=!in_combat|buff.bloodlust.react|target.time_to_die<=40
5	auto_attack
6	judgement,if=buff.judgements_of_the_pure.down
7	guardian_of_ancient_kings,if=cooldown.zealotry.remains<10
8	zealotry,if=cooldown.guardian_of_ancient_kings.remains>0&cooldown.guardian_of_an cient_kings.remains<292
9	avenging_wrath,if=buff.zealotry.up
A	crusader_strike,if=holy_power<3
B	judgement,if=buff.zealotry.down&holy_power<3
C	inquisition,if=(buff.inquisition.down|buff.inquisition.remains<=2)&(holy_power>= 3|buff.divine_purpose.react)
D	templars_verdict,if=buff.divine_purpose.react
E	templars_verdict,if=holy_power=3
F	exorcism,if=buff.the_art_of_war.react
G	hammer_of_wrath
H	judgement,if=set_bonus.tier13_2pc_melee&buff.zealotry.up&holy_power<3
I	wait,sec=0.1,if=cooldown.crusader_strike.remains<0.2&cooldown.crusader_strike.re mains>0
J	holy_wrath
K	consecration,not_flying=1,if=mana>16000
L	divine_plea

----------


## ace99ro

lol avery a warrior will allways out dps a ret pally 

Overall DPS 25H - DPS Bot - RaidBots - Web Tools for WoW Nerds


the best pally profile atm if you have 4P T13 + Gurtha is GRB's profile

----------


## ace99ro

> MyProfile ( Update next days )
> 
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2182413 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)
> 
> Some information about this Profile
> 
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2182678


its great ... can you also make a good AOE rotation ?  :Smile:

----------


## averykey

> lol avery a warrior will allways out dps a ret pally 
> 
> Overall DPS 25H - DPS Bot - RaidBots - Web Tools for WoW Nerds
> 
> 
> the best pally profile atm if you have 4P T13 + Gurtha is GRB's profile




Where is his profile i would like to test it, if i think it is the profile i was testing against it waste 1-2hp for a inq instead of the full 3 - If you look at simcraft, and also test against a dummy that is wrong and a dps loss.

edit:
Just tested it, it didnt even try to refresh at 3-4 seconds it should be trying to refresh at 5, when at 2hp with dp proc and crusader and judge up it ignored the double templar and just did 1 templar crusader templar, dps loss ~

----------


## Shamrockstar

> I was wondering how the Healing would work do you pretty much just let the program run or what? I dont have a heal spec at the moment but ive always wanted to if this does an alright job I wouldn't mind specing for heals.


It really depends on the class/profile you have but that's exactly what it does. Some profiles will have modifier keys for some abilities (Beacon, Healing Rain, Etc.)

----------


## firepong

> Where is his profile i would like to test it, if i think it is the profile i was testing against it waste 1-2hp for a inq instead of the full 3 - If you look at simcraft, and also test against a dummy that is wrong and a dps loss.


On my code for my Ret Pally rotation, if it sees it will not get HP fast enough to get a 3HP Inquisition, it will pop Inquisition early just to keep it up. It is not necessarily a DPS loss if you use 1 or 2 and not 3HP because you will have a bigger DPS loss when Inquisition is not up compared to wasting a HP or 2 to keep it up. This gets more minimal when you get 2P T13 and that extra HP from Judgement because you will have another source for HP instead of the usual spells.

But if you don't want the rotation to cast Inqusition till you get 3HP, just go into the code and change it to where it will never cast until you have 3HP.

----------


## Starphall

> Working on a Elemental Shaman rotation.
> 
> xeronshaman270112PQRProfiles.zip
> 
> Feedback is welcome


kinda weard it dismiss totem after 2 lightning bolt...them put them down back ?..

----------


## lejenacibiechuju

Hi.
Do you know why I PQRotation does not work with version 4.3.2 games?

----------


## [Blinded]

> its great ... can you also make a good AOE rotation ?


Yes it's already on my to-do-list  :Smile:

----------


## ace99ro

> Where is his profile i would like to test it, if i think it is the profile i was testing against it waste 1-2hp for a inq instead of the full 3 - If you look at simcraft, and also test against a dummy that is wrong and a dps loss.


dont take the dummy as a good comparison ... the dummy does not have debuffs and other things that a reall boss in a real raid setup has , and also procs have to be taken into acount ... lots of things ... just search trough GRB's post and get his latest ret profile ... its been doing wonders to my dps im 388ilvl and doing 50k dps on DW 10 man normal , ow and also you need to be smart on CD usage .... bad CD usage can mean -2/3k dps at the end

----------


## [Blinded]

> dont take the dummy as a good comparison ... the dummy does not have debuffs and other things that a reall boss in a real raid setup has , and also procs have to be taken into acount ... lots of things ... just search trough GRB's post and get his latest ret profile ... its been doing wonders to my dps im 388ilvl and doing 50k dps on DW 10 man normal , ow and also you need to be smart on CD usage .... bad CD usage can mean -2/3k dps at the end


Edit: Missed the point  :Frown:

----------


## Bossqwerty

> Can someone please make a better ret pally profile? I see lots of errors in the current ones, including my own. I can only pull 32-33k on H morchok 60k on zon'ozz 37k on ultra. While lesser geared warriors using qwertys epic profile see 40k-70k+ like its nothing.
> 
> Would be very cool if someone could work on one, Here is my current profile, not very good but pulls the best dps out of all the current ones out Download Avery's.Ret.paladin.rar @ UppIT, here is the simcraft data for perfect rotation.
> 
> Action Priority List
> # action,conditions
> 0 flask,type=titanic_strength
> 1 food,type=beer_basted_crocolisk
> 2 seal_of_truth
> ...


I would take a look at this but I do not have an 85 paladin.

edit: I checked it out and obviously the coding isn't an issue, but since I don't have a paladin I can't check it out first hand. Have you compared your numbers with simcrafts expected output to see where the problem might lie?

----------


## gavw

Boss 33k on dummy over 10/15mins nice new rotation the heroic leap is a really nice addition good job mate !  :Big Grin:

----------


## firepong

For the people who were wanting a upgraded Feral Cat DPS profile, here is my updated version of FireKitteh's Feral Rotation. Most credit goes to him for creating it, I just added in support for 2P and 4P T13. It does not waste any Ravage! procs as well as tries to pull as much DPS out of Berserk and Tigers Fury. As for Combo Points, when it senses that Rip is at 40% duration left, it will not waste combo points on Ferocious Bite or Savage Roar because it will most likely not have enough time to get 5 Combo Points to re-apply Rip before it falls off. Which, if Rip falls off, that is a 100% DPS loss as its one of your top 3 damaging attacks.

Link:

FireKitteh_CatDPS_Tier_Upgraded.rar

If you have any suggestions on upgrades to this shoot it my way.

P.S. I only take credit for the tier upgrades and Berserk/Tigers Fury changes. Everything else goes to the creater of the FireKitteh profile. Before you shoot rep anywhere, consider sending it to the creater of the profile first. Only then, will I gladly accept rep for the changes  :Smile:

----------


## ace99ro

@ Blinded that was about the retri pala profile  :Big Grin:

----------


## [Blinded]

> @ Blinded that was about the retri pala profile


Yes Yes i know, but i thought he meant that SimCraft doens't work for dummyfights  :Frown: 
So my post was :/

Shouldn't work on my profile and poste here at the same time  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shamrockstar

> Only then, will I gladly accept rep for the changes


man I was about to hit it too...


On a side not I was wondering if anybody had a working will of the forsaken script?

----------


## LtButterman

@Boss, how's the SMF profile doing? :3

----------


## averykey

> On my code for my Ret Pally rotation, if it sees it will not get HP fast enough to get a 3HP Inquisition, it will pop Inquisition early just to keep it up. It is not necessarily a DPS loss if you use 1 or 2 and not 3HP because you will have a bigger DPS loss when Inquisition is not up compared to wasting a HP or 2 to keep it up. This gets more minimal when you get 2P T13 and that extra HP from Judgement because you will have another source for HP instead of the usual spells.
> 
> But if you don't want the rotation to cast Inqusition till you get 3HP, just go into the code and change it to where it will never cast until you have 3HP.



It is not necessarily a DPS loss if you use 1 or 2 and not 3HP because you will have a bigger DPS loss when Inquisition is not up
I thought this as well and asked on ej, and a top ret pally as well as testing it myself. Both said that it is fine to have it off for a few seconds, inq works like this, 1hp 12secs-10%damage boost 2hp 24secs 20% damage 3hp 36secs 30% damage, it is a dps loss to be doing 10% damage for any amount of time when you could be doing 30% more.

----------


## MastaRage

> I've updated my SV hunter profile, and added a little tweak for BM hunters.
> 
> Hunter Profile Jan 23 2012.rar
> 
> I am also testing keep Serpent Sting on focus target, with cobra shot refreshing it. The abilities are in there if you want to test it out and let me know if it works for you or not.


<<New user, but heard PQR was faster than HB's lazyraider so giving it a try.

It is much better than the default one inside the zip folder, since that one didn't appear to use Arcane Shot at all. I'm averaging 23k, with 392 4set gear, on a raid dummy. 

My suggestions since 4.3.2's buff to Black Arrow, is it possible to make sure this is applied more. Also, I don't know if it is possible but can it switch aspects to fox when i move and then switch back to hawk when im still? Lastly, are you thinking about a AOE rotation?

Thanks so much kickmydog for this awesome profile, it is my first awesome PQR I've used! I'm still learning the code behind the profiles so I'll try to help the best I can.

-Masta

----------


## averykey

> I would take a look at this but I do not have an 85 paladin.
> 
> edit: I checked it out and obviously the coding isn't an issue, but since I don't have a paladin I can't check it out first hand. Have you compared your numbers with simcrafts expected output to see where the problem might lie?


It is just doing things in the wrong order, sometimes it will try to use 2 fillers in the zealotry rotation where it is supposed to be templar filler templar filler, the filler is supposed to be dp if 2hp crusader ;2 templar, not optimal with judge though in the 2hp and dp proc situation, because you have a delay in gcd before you recieve the hp. exo if art of war ; hammer of wrath ; holy wrath ; consecration.

edit: It should also start trying to refresh inq but only at 3hp at 5 - 5.5 seconds, it would fall off less then and be a dps boost.



Thanks for looking at it.

----------


## sheuron

> kinda weard it dismiss totem after 2 lightning bolt...them put them down back ?..


Totem management need more testing, meanwhile remove call totems ability from rotation list.

----------


## firepong

> It is not necessarily a DPS loss if you use 1 or 2 and not 3HP because you will have a bigger DPS loss when Inquisition is not up
> I thought this as well and asked on ej, and a top ret pally as well as testing it myself. Both said that it is fine to have it off for a few seconds, inq works like this, 1hp 12secs-10%damage boost 2hp 24secs 20% damage 3hp 36secs 30% damage, it is a dps loss to be doing 10% damage for any amount of time when you could be doing 30% more.


Ye, I usually hit it at 1 if its fixing to fall off to keep it up, then when I get 3 HP, I refresh. But if I know I'm not going to get 3 stacks in time before it falls and wont have it for a few sec, ill refresh with 1 just to have some kind of DMG increase. Better to have something than nothing  :Smile:

----------


## ace99ro

this is GRB's inq code :

local Inq, _, _, _, _, _, time = UnitBuffID("player", 84963)

if Inq ~= nil then
if ( DP ~= nil or HolyPower == 3 ) and time - GetTime() <= 4 then
return true
end
else
if DP ~= nil or HolyPower >= 1 then
return true
end
end

----------


## Bossqwerty

> @Boss, how's the SMF profile doing? :3


Haven't gotten to start it yet, been pretty busy trying to optimize my SD profile. Hopefully I'll get it done soon, though I can't guarantee it'll be anywhere near the quality of my SD profile.

----------


## [Blinded]

Does some one know if it possible to get an array of all possible Units in range?




> Totem management need more testing, meanwhile remove call totems ability from rotation list.


You can look in my profile and how i handled it  :Smile:

----------


## [Blinded]

Sry for double post

----------


## domestecus

> For the people who were wanting a upgraded Feral Cat DPS profile, here is my updated version of FireKitteh's Feral Rotation. Most credit goes to him for creating it, I just added in support for 2P and 4P T13. It does not waste any Ravage! procs as well as tries to pull as much DPS out of Berserk and Tigers Fury. As for Combo Points, when it senses that Rip is at 40% duration left, it will not waste combo points on Ferocious Bite or Savage Roar because it will most likely not have enough time to get 5 Combo Points to re-apply Rip before it falls off. Which, if Rip falls off, that is a 100% DPS loss as its one of your top 3 damaging attacks.
> 
> Link:
> 
> FireKitteh_CatDPS_Tier_Upgraded.rar
> 
> If you have any suggestions on upgrades to this shoot it my way.
> 
> P.S. I only take credit for the tier upgrades and Berserk/Tigers Fury changes. Everything else goes to the creater of the FireKitteh profile. Before you shoot rep anywhere, consider sending it to the creater of the profile first. Only then, will I gladly accept rep for the changes



Thank you I will test this tonight.

----------


## LtButterman

> Haven't gotten to start it yet, been pretty busy trying to optimize my SD profile. Hopefully I'll get it done soon, though I can't guarantee it'll be anywhere near the quality of my SD profile.


No worries, it's too simple of a rotation to bother putting effort in, anyways haha.

----------


## averykey

Would this work?

local Inq, _, _, _, _, _, time = UnitBuffID("player", 84963)

if Inq ~= nil then
if ( DP ~= nil or HolyPower == 3 ) and time - GetTime() <= 5 then
return true
end
end

Also trying to change templar to see if crusader or judge is up at 2hp with a dp proc

Current templar

if Rck == 1 then
if DP ~= nil or HolyPower == 3 then return true end
end


Would something like this work? Checks if i have dp proc and if i do check if 2hp, if 2hp judge/crusader then 2 templars, assuming its at the top of the rotation.

if HolyPower == 3 then return true end
if DP ~= nil and HolyPower == 2 and CScd ~= 0 or Jcd ~= 0 then return true end
end

I know something is wrong with the divine purpose, i don't think it would cast in the above code if the hp2 = cscd = jcd code condition is met, and i probably did something wrong on top of that, i have no knowledge of any lua just looking at other code and trying to piece something together.

Anyone?

----------


## bu_ba_911

While using Google Analytics on my site I've realized that I have a much more diverse crowd of people using my profiles than I originally thought.... I will spend today and tomorrow making sure that ALL my profiles are region-free and will work on any Language of wow  :Smile:

----------


## Durf

> For the people who were wanting a upgraded Feral Cat DPS profile, here is my updated version of FireKitteh's Feral Rotation. Most credit goes to him for creating it, I just added in support for 2P and 4P T13. It does not waste any Ravage! procs as well as tries to pull as much DPS out of Berserk and Tigers Fury. As for Combo Points, when it senses that Rip is at 40% duration left, it will not waste combo points on Ferocious Bite or Savage Roar because it will most likely not have enough time to get 5 Combo Points to re-apply Rip before it falls off. Which, if Rip falls off, that is a 100% DPS loss as its one of your top 3 damaging attacks.
> 
> Link:
> 
> FireKitteh_CatDPS_Tier_Upgraded.rar
> 
> If you have any suggestions on upgrades to this shoot it my way.
> 
> P.S. I only take credit for the tier upgrades and Berserk/Tigers Fury changes. Everything else goes to the creater of the FireKitteh profile. Before you shoot rep anywhere, consider sending it to the creater of the profile first. Only then, will I gladly accept rep for the changes



Thanks so much for this!

I was wondering if there were any profiles with the ability to use while leveling for any class. Can it tell if you have certain spells or something?

----------


## [Blinded]

I'm sure the update for my enhancement profil will be finished tomorrow. It will include a rotation tweaked for our T13-4P and one for those player ( like me ) who havent this bonus. Maybe if i have enough time, i can upload a "beta"-AoE rotation. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk

----------


## Bossqwerty

Just finished the SMF profile, it uses the simcraft rotation and everything should be all set. I couldn't really extensively test it since I'm using a level 70 weapon in my offhand. Left shift for aoe toggle, left ctrl for heroic leap, and left alt for recklessness + deathwish. Let me know how it is, it may still need a lot of work.

BossSMF1.0.rar

----------


## kickmydog

> <<New user, but heard PQR was faster than HB's lazyraider so giving it a try.
> 
> It is much better than the default one inside the zip folder, since that one didn't appear to use Arcane Shot at all. I'm averaging 23k, with 392 4set gear, on a raid dummy. 
> 
> My suggestions since 4.3.2's buff to Black Arrow, is it possible to make sure this is applied more. Also, I don't know if it is possible but can it switch aspects to fox when i move and then switch back to hawk when im still? Lastly, are you thinking about a AOE rotation?
> 
> Thanks so much kickmydog for this awesome profile, it is my first awesome PQR I've used! I'm still learning the code behind the profiles so I'll try to help the best I can.
> 
> -Masta


If that is the latest profile, it will use Black Arrow pretty much when it is off cooldown, It will only switch to fox when you are going to do a cobra shot/steady shot while moving. Switching back when you are not using those shots even while moving. There is an AOE rotation in there.

I'm still working on it though, I do not like the up time with serpent sting, and I may change it's priority or code to fix this issue which has been reported to me. I am at the moment trying however to put the AOE and single target profiles all into just one profile and using LEFT SHIFT to switch to AOE from single target. I am however having some issues with this. May take me a while to fix this because I do not like how it is currently implemented with some other writer's profiles so I cannot do what I normally do which is steal some of their code and change it to suit myself. I may end up having to do a complete rewrite of the profile which I am loath to do.

----------


## LtButterman

> Just finished the SMF profile, it uses the simcraft rotation and everything should be all set. I couldn't really extensively test it since I'm using a level 70 weapon in my offhand. Left shift for aoe toggle, left ctrl for heroic leap, and left alt for recklessness + deathwish. Let me know how it is, it may still need a lot of work.
> 
> BossSMF1.0.rar


disregard all that, it's working perfectly must of just been me :l

Great job, yet again Boss.

----------


## Gorthok

Not working for the 64 bit client  :Frown:

----------


## merrikh

> Not working for the 64 bit client


been numerous posts about this already hes not going to update it to work on a 64 bit anytime in the near future go back few pages its all there

----------


## merrikh

> Just finished the SMF profile, it uses the simcraft rotation and everything should be all set. I couldn't really extensively test it since I'm using a level 70 weapon in my offhand. Left shift for aoe toggle, left ctrl for heroic leap, and left alt for recklessness + deathwish. Let me know how it is, it may still need a lot of work.
> 
> BossSMF1.0.rar


hey boss how is this comparing to your arms profile dps wise. and is smf or tg better iny our opinion?

edit: nvm read few posts up. be testing tonight and compare to arms.

----------


## Meatglue

> you really should read the topic before clicking on it... and its still paypal isnt it ? 
> dont have paypal and refuse to use it, if it was moneybookers or click&buy sure.


Your topic is not needed, it's a free program enjoy it. If you want to contribute you can view the first post of the thread.

----------


## Bossqwerty

> hey boss how is this comparing to your arms profile dps wise. and is smf or tg better iny our opinion?
> 
> edit: nvm read few posts up


I don't have the gear to test SMF myself so I'm going solely off of what simcraft tells me, whereas my stance dance profile was built using experience. I imagine smf will perform alright but not as good as my stance dance one. As far as I know TG and SMF are interchangable, all depends on what weapons you have access to.

----------


## couky

@Sheep

Hello,

I'am testing your shadow's pve profile and I like it.
I'am levling my prest with it and there are 3 things I would like to suggest you :
- At the begining of a battle cast > Power word : shield > refresh it when it's possible
- Cast Renew when HP is at 80% or 70%
- Autodecurse yourself will nice too  :Cool: 

I know that it will cost a lot of mana to use those spells but I think they will be nice options for people who want to use them like me. Specially while leveling, lol.


@ Ticklet
Nice Disci pve profile, I'am using it at the moment and I like how my priest survive more when she solo in leveling, lol.
I would also suggest you to put the Renew spell in your profile and an auto dismount in combat too ^^
I don't know why but my priest rarely cast penance on the mob.

----------


## cukiemunster

I can not get ANY paladin profiles to work, and IDK why. Feral works fine. I am trying to use bu_ba_911's HolyArena profile, and i load it up under Alt+x, hit Alt+x, and nothing. I have also tried all of the other paladin profiles, in all of the different Rotation fields, nothing. I am new to PQR, Firehkitteh is my first use of PQR, and it works beautifully, so IDK if I am doing something wrong, or what. PLZ HELP!!!

----------


## MastaRage

> If that is the latest profile, it will use Black Arrow pretty much when it is off cooldown, It will only switch to fox when you are going to do a cobra shot/steady shot while moving. Switching back when you are not using those shots even while moving. There is an AOE rotation in there.
> 
> I'm still working on it though, I do not like the up time with serpent sting, and I may change it's priority or code to fix this issue which has been reported to me. I am at the moment trying however to put the AOE and single target profiles all into just one profile and using LEFT SHIFT to switch to AOE from single target. I am however having some issues with this. May take me a while to fix this because I do not like how it is currently implemented with some other writer's profiles so I cannot do what I normally do which is steal some of their code and change it to suit myself. I may end up having to do a complete rewrite of the profile which I am loath to do.


No problem, thanks for the reply, yes I see the updated one has both AOE and ST, it works very well thanks.

----------


## cukiemunster

Is it normal to get this when starting PQR with Alt+X or w/e? Im not sure if I have an addon interfering with PQR or something since IDK how to read this error.
[SPOILER]Date: 2012-02-01 21:44:27
ID: 5
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string "..."] line 131:
attempt to index field 'priorityTable' (a nil value)
Debug:
(tail call): ?
[C]: ?
[string "..."]:131: PQR_ExecuteBot()
[string "..."]:40:
[string "..."]:23
AddOns:
Zoom, v
Swatter, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
NPCScan, v4.3.0.2
NPCScanOverlay, v4.3.0.1
NPCScanOverlayBroker, v1.1.3
Ace3, v
ACP, v3.3.17 
Alert, v2.2
AtlasLootLoader, vv6.05.02
AucAdvanced, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
AucFilterBasic, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
AucFilterOutlier, v5.13.5258.5187(5.13/embedded)
AucMatchUndercut, v5.13.5258.5232(5.13/embedded)
AucStatHistogram, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
AucStatiLevel, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
AucStatPurchased, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
AucStatSales, v5.13.5258.4838(5.13/embedded)
AucStatSimple, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
AucStatStdDev, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
AucStatWOWEcon, v5.13.5258.4828(5.13/embedded)
AucUtilAHWindowControl, v5.13.5258.5133(5.13/embedded)
AucUtilAppraiser, v5.13.5258.5241(5.13/embedded)
AucUtilAskPrice, v5.13.5258.5160(5.13/embedded)
AucUtilAutoMagic, v5.13.5258.5224(5.13/embedded)
AucUtilCompactUI, v5.13.5258.5254(5.13/embedded)
AucUtilEasyBuyout, v5.13.5258.5241(5.13/embedded)
AucUtilFixAH, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
AucUtilItemSuggest, v5.13.5258.5224(5.13/embedded)
AucUtilPriceLevel, v5.13.5258.5241(5.13/embedded)
AucUtilScanButton, v5.13.5258.5153(5.13/embedded)
AucUtilScanFinish, v5.13.5258.5153(5.13/embedded)
AucUtilScanProgress, v5.13.5258.4979(5.13/embedded)
AucUtilScanStart, v5.13.5258.5153(5.13/embedded)
AucUtilSearchUI, v5.13.5258.5254(5.13/embedded)
AucUtilSimpleAuction, v5.13.5258.5210(5.13/embedded)
AucUtilVendMarkup, v5.13.5258.4828(5.13/embedded)
Auctionator, v3.0.0
AutoConfirmLoot, v2.0.0
AutoProfitX2, v4.301
AutoVendor, v0.15.4
Babylonian, v5.1.DEV.312(/embedded)
Bartender4, v4.4.20.1
BeanCounter, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
BrokerPortals, v1.8.26
Carbonite, v4.3
CarboniteTransfer, v1.01
Chatter, v1.0
Clique, vv40300-1.5.1
Configator, v5.1.DEV.312(/embedded)
DBMCore, v
DBMLDB, v
DebugLib, v5.1.DEV.312(/embedded)
Decursive, v2.7.0.4
EasyMail, v
Enchantrix, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
EnchantrixBarker, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
GatherMate2, v1.15.2-2-gb56d82c
GearScore, v4.11.00.00
GearScoreLite, v3x04
GiveMeBandage, v
GiveMeBattleElixir, v
GiveMeBuff, v
GiveMeGuardianElixir, v
GiveMeHealth, v
GiveMeMana, v
GiveMeMount, v
GiveMePet, v
Gladius, vv2.0.16-beta
Grid, v4.3.0.1453
GridStatusRaidDebuff, vv3.32
GuildLaunchProfiler, v00.06.07BETA
Informant, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
LibExtraTip, v5.12.DEV.319(/embedded)
LibSharedMedia30, v3.0-62
LibStub, v
LootFilter, v3.20
magealert, v
MageFocusRecommendation, v1.1
MailGet2, v
MikScrollingBattleText, v5.6.113
Omen, v3.1.6
OmniCC, v4.3.2
PassLoot, v4.3
PassLootConfirmBoP, v1.0
PowerAuras, v4.23
Quartz, v3.0.8
Recount, v
Routes, vv1.4.2
SexyMap, v
SharedMedia, v3.0.4-179
SlideBar, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
SpellstealPartyLinks, v3.3.6
Stubby, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
TidyMinimap, v0.8
TipHelper, v5.12.DEV.315(/embedded)
Titan, v5.0.12.40300 - Revision 519
TitanBag, v5.0.12.40300
TitanClock, v5.0.12.40300
TitanGold, v5.0.12.40300
TitanLocation, v5.0.12.40300
TitanLootType, v5.0.12.40300
TitanPerformance, v5.0.12.40300
TitanRepair, v5.0.12.40300
TitanVolume, v5.0.12.40300
TitanXP, v5.0.12.40300
TrinketMenu, v
XPerl, v3.2.0
XPerlArcaneBar, v
XPerlParty, v
XPerlPartyPet, v
XPerlPlayer, v
XPerlPlayerBuffs, v
XPerlPlayerPet, v
XPerlRaidAdmin, v
XPerlRaidFrames, v
XPerlRaidHelper, v
XPerlRaidPets, v
XPerlTarget, v
XPerlTargetTarget, v
BlizRuntimeLib_enUS v4.3.2.40300 <us>
(ck=e0f)

[/SPOILER]

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Is it normal to get this when starting PQR with Alt+X or w/e? Im not sure if I have an addon interfering with PQR or something since IDK how to read this error.
> [SPOILER]Date: 2012-02-01 21:44:27
> ID: 5
> Error occured in: Global
> Count: 1
> Message: [string "..."] line 131:
> attempt to index field 'priorityTable' (a nil value)
> Debug:
> (tail call): ?
> ...


yes it's normal and happens almost everytime u switch characters

----------


## Kinkeh

Would it even be safe to enable ingame text messages? (I'm sure blizzard could check that if they wanted to :\) it's just I don't really have any other way of telling if the rotation is enabled/disabled, don't have my wow sound up since I usually am listening to my vent or playing music for PUGs.

----------


## sheuron

so, was survival hunter rotation changed? Just tested profile i wrote to 4.3 and seem everything is working fine

----------


## lulwut

> hey boss how is this comparing to your arms profile dps wise. and is smf or tg better iny our opinion?
> 
> edit: nvm read few posts up. be testing tonight and compare to arms.


From reading MMO-Champ/EJ it seems like Arms comes out on top of fury if they were to both have equal gear.

----------


## lostwalker

> Not working for the 64 bit client


/cry I only have 64 bit.. can you down grade a 64 to 32 bit?

----------


## Bossqwerty

Ishtro your inbox is full

----------


## bu_ba_911

> /cry I only have 64 bit.. can you down grade a 64 to 32 bit?


yes, you only need to delete 3 files to convert it back to 32 bit

-----

*edit*
not much has changed since my last big SVN update announcement, but I have uploaded all the latest changes to my google code page



```
http://code.google.com/p/bubba-pqr-profiles/downloads/detail?name=2-1-2012_HPally_Bubba.zip&can=2&q=
```

----------


## lostwalker

Do you happen to know which 3 files need to be deleted?


[QOTE=bu_ba_911;2185837]yes, you only need to delete 3 files to convert it back to 32 bit

-----

*edit*
not much has changed since my last big SVN update announcement, but I have uploaded all the latest changes to my google code page



```
http://code.google.com/p/bubba-pqr-profiles/downloads/detail?name=2-1-2012_HPally_Bubba.zip&can=2&q=
```

[/QUOTE]

----------


## ishtro

> Ishtro your inbox is full


should be room now..

----------


## CharleyWex

Buba, would you mind uploading your latest hpally profiles here? I have tried doing a copy and paste from your locker, but when I try to use them nothing works at all. Not sure why that is since I've been using the previous profile (couple weeks back) without any issues. 

Or maybe I'm just being stupid somehow.

----------


## cukiemunster

> Buba, would you mind uploading your latest hpally profiles here? I have tried doing a copy and paste from your locker, but when I try to use them nothing works at all. Not sure why that is since I've been using the previous profile (couple weeks back) without any issues. 
> 
> Or maybe I'm just being stupid somehow.


Glad to see that I am not the only one not being able to use Bubba's profiles.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Glad to see that I am not the only one not being able to use Bubba's profiles.



out of curiousity..... did either of u guys go back one page?  :Smile: 

*edit*
did a google search with this "wow 64 bit"
first page was this


```
http://us.battle.net/wow/en/forum/topic/3988300405
```

that has ur answer

----------


## sheuron

Check this code, experimental moving function i was working on



```
px,py = GetPlayerMapPosition("player")
tx,ty = GetPlayerMapPosition("target")
angle = floor ( ( math.pi - math.atan2(px-tx,ty-py) - GetPlayerFacing() ) / (math.pi*2) * 32 + 0.5 ) % 32
if not IsMouselooking() then
  if angle > 0 and angle < 16 then TurnLeftStart() end
  if angle > 15 and angle < 31 then TurnRightStart() end
  if angle == 31 or angle == 0 then 
    TurnRightStop() 
    TurnLeftStop() 
    if not CheckInteractDistance("target", 4) then MoveForwardStart() else MoveForwardStop() end
    end
end
```

What this does?
Face and Follow targeted player on party

Possible uses:
- Auto follow a player from longer distance than in game autofollow allow you.
- DPS can auto face tank spot (usually where enemys are
- Some healing spells algo require healer be facing players.

----------


## averykey

Hey I need help, I want my templars verdict to check if crusader is up if im 2 holy power while divine purpose proc is up, and if so it would do 2 templars.

Current templar

if Rck == 1 then
if DP ~= nil or HolyPower == 3 then return true end
end

----------


## Ghostmakr

Ok first off love this bot it has increased my dps on almost all my toons but rogue. I can't seem to pull another profile off the forums correctly when I try it gets all garbled.

----------


## sheuron

Ability: Extra Follow
Spell ID: 0
Delay: 0

Usage: Useful for healer or ranged dps profiles. Put on your rotation to auto follow and face tank. To override auto movement hold down right mouse button.



```
if not HaveTank then
  function HaveTank()
    local group = "party"
    local members = GetNumPartyMembers()
    if GetNumRaidMembers() > 0 then group = "raid" members = GetNumRaidMembers() end
    for i = 1, members, 1 do
      local member = group..tostring(i)
      if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == "TANK" 
      and not UnitIsDeadOrGhost(member) 
      then return member end
    end
  end
end

if HaveTank() then
  px,py = GetPlayerMapPosition("player")
  tx,ty = GetPlayerMapPosition(HaveTank())
  angle = floor ( ( math.pi - math.atan2(px-tx,ty-py) - GetPlayerFacing() ) / (math.pi*2) * 32 + 0.5 ) % 32
  if not IsMouselooking() and px ~= 0 and tx ~= 0 then
    if angle > 0 and angle < 16 then TurnLeftStart() end
    if angle > 15 and angle < 31 then TurnRightStart() end
    if angle == 31 or angle == 0 then 
      TurnRightStop() TurnLeftStop() 
      if not CheckInteractDistance(HaveTank(), 4) and not UnitChannelInfo("player") and not UnitCastingInfo("player") 
      then MoveForwardStart() else MoveForwardStop() end
    end
    manualcontrol = false
  end
end

if not manualcontrol and IsMouselooking() then
  manualcontrol = true MoveForwardStop() TurnRightStop() TurnLeftStop() 
end
```

----------


## sheuron

> Is it normal to get this when starting PQR with Alt+X or w/e? Im not sure if I have an addon interfering with PQR or something since IDK how to read this error.
> [SPOILER]Date: 2012-02-01 21:44:27
> ID: 5
> Error occured in: Global
> Count: 1
> Message: [string "..."] line 131:
> attempt to index field 'priorityTable' (a nil value)
> Debug:
> (tail call): ?
> ...


There is 2 bugs floating around time ago.

- Load some class or change character gives one time lua error, LOGINEFFECT or some nil value error

- The rotation stop when you enable interrupt mode and rotation was enabled before map changed. Found this bug time ago but was not able to reproduce it till now.
1. Being on orgrimmar enable rotation and target a dummy to check is working
2. Remove target to leave combat (dont disable rotation)
3. Fly inside Ragefire Chasm
4. Zone out Ragefire Chasm and back to dummy
5. Target dummy again (rotation still works)
6. Enable Interrupt mode (rotation suddenly stop working)

----------


## Valma

@sheuron

I may be wrong, but isn't conversion formula to get degrees from radians is smth like this: Deg=Rad*180/Pi ?

So it would be angle = (math.pi - math.atan2(px-tx,ty-py) - GetPlayerFacing())*180/math.pi

Am I wrong?Ye,I was really hating geometry in hight school/university  :Big Grin:

----------


## me28791

> For the people who were wanting a upgraded Feral Cat DPS profile, here is my updated version of FireKitteh's Feral Rotation. Most credit goes to him for creating it, I just added in support for 2P and 4P T13. It does not waste any Ravage! procs as well as tries to pull as much DPS out of Berserk and Tigers Fury. As for Combo Points, when it senses that Rip is at 40% duration left, it will not waste combo points on Ferocious Bite or Savage Roar because it will most likely not have enough time to get 5 Combo Points to re-apply Rip before it falls off. Which, if Rip falls off, that is a 100% DPS loss as its one of your top 3 damaging attacks.
> 
> Link:
> 
> FireKitteh_CatDPS_Tier_Upgraded.rar
> 
> If you have any suggestions on upgrades to this shoot it my way.
> 
> P.S. I only take credit for the tier upgrades and Berserk/Tigers Fury changes. Everything else goes to the creater of the FireKitteh profile. Before you shoot rep anywhere, consider sending it to the creater of the profile first. Only then, will I gladly accept rep for the changes


thanks for updating that will have to test verses xelpers rotation, will test tonite in a lfr, don't want to test in the 2 fights I dps in our herioc 10 man this weekend

----------


## Shamrockstar

> Ability: Extra Follow
> Spell ID: 0
> Delay: 0
> 
> Usage: Useful for healer or ranged dps profiles. Put on your rotation to auto follow and face tank. To override auto movement hold down right mouse button.


Is it within the realm of possibility to add a focus to this Sheuron? Out of party healing etc etc...


Edit: And wow nice bug find on the zoning/rotation mode breaker.... +rep

----------


## Valma

> Is it within the realm of possibility to add a focus to this Sheuron? Out of party healing etc etc...
> 
> 
> Edit: And wow nice bug find on the zoning/rotation mode breaker.... +rep


GetPlayerMapPosition works only with unitIDs like "Player","PartyN","RaidN"

So the answer is NO.

----------


## Shamrockstar

> While using Google Analytics on my site I've realized that I have a much more diverse crowd of people using my profiles than I originally thought.... I will spend today and tomorrow making sure that ALL my profiles are region-free and will work on any Language of wow


That's a nice way to say Europeans.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> That's a nice way to say Europeans.


lol you would be surprised  :Stick Out Tongue: 

got korean, russian, portuguese, german, whatever SV is..... french haha and of course our good ole friends from england....

----------


## Gabbz

> GetPlayerMapPosition works only with unitIDs like "Player","PartyN","RaidN"
> 
> So the answer is NO.


Cant we use UnitInRaid("unit") function to get the index and then just use that in the GetPlayerMapPosition function?

----------


## Valma

> Cant we use UnitInRaid("unit") function to get the index and then just use that in the GetPlayerMapPosition function?


Man,sorry,but I'm getting really mad.

READ DA FOCKIN REPLYED POSTS

Question was : Is it within the realm of possibility to add a focus to this Sheuron? Out of party healing etc etc
Answer: Function works only with player party raid as unitID no freakin focus,no freakin target and so on.

Sorry but such things when ppl don't even bother to read whole conversation and think a bit just go and post makes me VERY MAD.

----------


## Gabbz

@ Valma: U mad Bro?
You are raging alot it seems. 

Sheuron posted a auto look at script that will look in a certain direction dependent on where your tank currently is standing, ie facing the tank. This is for healers that have a conal healing spell since often the melee is crowding the tank or it could be good for dps since the actually need to face the mob they are attacking. This is just combined with a follow functionality since you can then dual play accounts and the healer/dps will just follow and do what he is supposed todo.

Shamrock, if i understand it correctly asked if this could be done on the focus target instead of the tank since tank is the one used in Sheurons script. You said that the map positioning function only used Player, Party or Raid Units which is correct. I pointed out that you actually can get the party or raid index from the focus and therefore it was possible to auto face the focus and not only the tank.

It is very possible that i missread what Sham asked about but i dont see you being angry just because a missread something that are kind of easy to missread, IF I ACTUALLY MISSREAD IT.

So, you mad bro?

----------


## Gabbz

I am currently looking for a way to detect hostile units via the event handling. The idea is to add all active hostile units into an array so that i can do a dps targeting logic.

This will mainly be used for multi dotting but there is also other possibilities. I could not find any event that are triggered when NPC are spawning, say for example the Slayer, Dreadblade, Sapper or Warmaster on the Lootship.

If the event route is not possible, is it feasible to to a target swapping function that targetnext enemy and store there GUID into an array? I can see issues with that solution so i prefer to be using the events instead.

Is all units in a Boss fight identifiable via the BossN parameter?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I am currently looking for a way to detect hostile units via the event handling. The idea is to add all active hostile units into an array so that i can do a dps targeting logic.
> 
> This will mainly be used for multi dotting but there is also other possibilities. I could not find any event that are triggered when NPC are spawning, say for example the Slayer, Dreadblade, Sapper or Warmaster on the Lootship.
> 
> If the event route is not possible, is it feasible to to a target swapping function that targetnext enemy and store there GUID into an array? I can see issues with that solution so i prefer to be using the events instead.
> 
> Is all units in a Boss fight identifiable via the BossN parameter?


all bosses that popup with a boss target uinit frame are

----------


## Valma

> I am currently looking for a way to detect hostile units via the event handling. The idea is to add all active hostile units into an array so that i can do a dps targeting logic.
> 
> This will mainly be used for multi dotting but there is also other possibilities. I could not find any event that are triggered when NPC are spawning, say for example the Slayer, Dreadblade, Sapper or Warmaster on the Lootship.
> 
> If the event route is not possible, is it feasible to to a target swapping function that targetnext enemy and store there GUID into an array? I can see issues with that solution so i prefer to be using the events instead.
> 
> Is all units in a Boss fight identifiable via the BossN parameter?


Only way to do so is combatlog event,there u can get hostile guid ONLY if it made some action or recieved damage.Anyway,how are u going to target this hostile unit?There are no targetting by guid and targetting by name is weird and buggy.

So the only solution I've found so far - mouseover on nameplates multidoting and u still have target,focus,boss1-n.

Hint: PLAYER_TARGET_CHANGED, PLAYER_FOCUS_CHANGED

----------


## ace99ro

@ bu_ba - cleanse still not working in the new 5 man HCs ... did not watch for it in DS

----------


## Valma

> @ bu_ba - cleanse still not working in the new 5 man HCs ... did not watch for it in DS


Check if u are using EXACTLY this code for cleanse:



```
<Ability><Name>Cleanse Cokz - Copy</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>4987</SpellID><Actions></Actions>
<Lua>
function CheckMagic(unitid)
  local i = 1
  local buff,_,_,count,bufftype,duration = UnitDebuff(unitid, i)
  while buff do
    if bufftype == &amp;quot;Magic&amp;quot; or bufftype == &amp;quot;Poison&amp;quot; or bufftype == &amp;quot;Disease&amp;quot;  then return true end
    i = i + 1;
    buff,_,_,count,bufftype,duration = UnitDebuff(unitid, i)
  end
end

local group = &amp;quot;party&amp;quot;
local members = GetNumPartyMembers()

if GetNumRaidMembers() &amp;gt; 0 then
  group = &amp;quot;raid&amp;quot;
  members = GetNumRaidMembers()
end

for i = 1, members, 1 do
  local member = group..tostring(i)
  if UnitInRange(member) 
  and UnitIsCharmed(member) == nil
  and UnitIsDeadOrGhost(member) == nil 
  and PQR_IsOutOfSight(member) == false then
    if CheckMagic(member) then PQR_CustomTarget = member end
  end
end

if CheckMagic(PQR_CustomTarget) and UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget,30108) == nil then return true end
</Lua>
<RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Custom</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability>
```

----------


## ace99ro

this is the cleanse cokz code from buba's latest svn update :

function CheckMagic(unitid)
local i = 1
local buff,_,_,count,bufftype,duration = UnitDebuff(unitid, i)
while buff do
if bufftype == "Magic" or bufftype == "Poison" or bufftype == "Disease" then return true end
i = i + 1;
buff,_,_,count,bufftype,duration = UnitDebuff(unitid, i)
end
end

local group = "party"
local members = GetNumPartyMembers()

if PQR_CustomTargetHP > 85 then
if GetNumRaidMembers() > 0 then
group = "raid"
members = GetNumRaidMembers()
end

for i = 1, members, 1 do
local member = group..tostring(i)
if UnitInRange(member) 
and UnitIsCharmed(member) == nil
and UnitIsDeadOrGhost(member) == nil 
and PQR_IsOutOfSight(member) == false then
if CheckMagic(member) then PQR_CustomTarget = member end
end
end

if CheckMagic(PQR_CustomTarget) and UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget,3010 :Cool:  == nil then return true end
if CheckMagic("player") and not UnitDebuffID("player", 3010 :Cool:  then PQR_CustomTarget = "player" return true end
end

----------


## vitalic

Question: how would you get the target of a player when you only know their name or GUID? Or rather, how could you find out if they are targeting you?

----------


## ace99ro

if i take this line out of the cleanse code " if PQR_CustomTargetHP > 85 then " the rotation is broken

----------


## Valma

> Question: how would you get the target of a player when you only know their name or GUID? Or rather, how could you find out if they are targeting you?


Let's count together 1,2,3,4 OH GOD THERE IS MY POST ABOUT THAT.

Shit bro,again,I'm MAD  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gabbz

Please use the CODE function when pasting code since i dont think BuBa has smileys in the code  :Smile: 

Any dispelling mechanism should have a "DO NOT DISPEL" table. I would think this will for example dispell http://www.wowhead.com/spell=106200 ?

----------


## Valma

> if i take this line out of the cleanse code " if PQR_CustomTargetHP > 85 then " the rotation is broken




```
function CheckMagic(unitid)
	local i = 1
	local buff,_,_,count,bufftype,duration = UnitDebuff(unitid, i)
	while buff do
		if bufftype == "Magic" or bufftype == "Poison" or bufftype == "Disease" then return true end
		i = i + 1;
		buff,_,_,count,bufftype,duration = UnitDebuff(unitid, i)
	end
end

local group = "party"
local members = GetNumPartyMembers()

if PQR_CustomTargetHP > 85 then
	if GetNumRaidMembers() > 0 then
		group = "raid"
		members = GetNumRaidMembers()
	end

	for i = 1, members, 1 do
		local member = group..tostring(i)
		if UnitInRange(member) and UnitIsCharmed(member) == nil and UnitIsDeadOrGhost(member) == nil and PQR_IsOutOfSight(member) == false then
			if CheckMagic(member) then PQR_CustomTarget = member end
		end
	end

	if CheckMagic(PQR_CustomTarget) and UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget,3010 == nil then return true end
	if CheckMagic("player") and not UnitDebuffID("player", 3010 then PQR_CustomTarget = "player" return true end
end
```

Delete red.U forgot to remove end statement so it become unxpected end.

----------


## Gabbz

> Question: how would you get the target of a player when you only know their name or GUID? Or rather, how could you find out if they are targeting you?


In what scenario are we talking about? Healer targeting you, hostile player targeting you etc.

----------


## vitalic

> In what scenario are we talking about? Healer targeting you, hostile player targeting you etc.


Sorry, I meant hostile player targeting you. In the end I just did the opposite and checked if that is the player I'm targeting, I can't see any obvious way to get an enemy player's target unless you are targeting them yourself.

----------


## ace99ro

and also regarding Buba's hpaly pve rotation the working Beacon in there is " Beacon - New " the rest just spam Beacon on yourself ... and even if manually put Beacon on tank it switches right back to you , gonna come back with feedback after i test the cleanse again

----------


## CharleyWex

> out of curiousity..... did either of u guys go back one page?


Derpity derpity derp. Thanks Buba. I think I posted it before I refreshed the page, since you know, I always have this forum up.

----------


## UnrealEck

> lol you would be surprised 
> 
> got korean, russian, portuguese, german, whatever SV is..... french haha and of course our good ole friends from england....


why is england your "good ole friends"?

----------


## UnrealEck

> @ Valma: U mad Bro?
> You are raging alot it seems.


You're asking that right after he wrote:

"Man,sorry,but I'm getting really mad."

Seems you need to brush up on your reading skills.

----------


## cukiemunster

> out of curiousity..... did either of u guys go back one page? 
> 
> *edit*
> did a google search with this "wow 64 bit"
> first page was this
> 
> 
> ```
> http://us.battle.net/wow/en/forum/topic/3988300405
> ...


I just started using PQR on Tuesday when HB was not updated, and I have the newest offsets if thats what you meant. If thats not what you meant, then idk what you are referring to. And I am not running or downloading the 64bit wow launcher, so that has nothing to do with my issue. Again, sorry for my ignorance or lack of knowledge of PQR, but im not sure what to do. Overall, this is FAAAAR superior to Lazyraider, and I hope to use this indefinitely if I can get it figured out.

----------


## [Blinded]

So it's done, my Enhancement-Profile is almost complete.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/60199715/NoT...t_Profiles.rar

Prio for SingleTarget


Changes :
+ Searing Totem has now a mod key to set a new Searing Totem even if the old one is up, so if you switch your current target replace the Searing Totem to make sure that this ( shity ) Totem will always target your target ( Mod Key : Control, CTRL )
+ No more Lua errors

Prio for AoE


NOTE: This AoE rotation will be an increase of your DPS when there are more then three targets around ( ADDCount > 3 ), if there are only two your DPS will decrease  :Frown:

----------


## PIPOL13

People and who ever runs this program for 64 bit version of WOW :?

----------


## travis2861

> People and who ever runs this program for 64 bit version of WOW :?


I wonder how many people are going to ask before the answer sets in?

----------


## PIPOL13

> I wonder how many people are going to ask before the answer sets in?


Well you will not be easier to answer the question?

----------


## Durf

> Well you will not be easier to answer the question?


Well you will not be easier to read two pages?

----------


## PIPOL13

> Well you will not be easier to read two pages?


I have a bad English (

----------


## CharleyWex

Buba, you weren't kidding. That new no mouseover Hpally profile you put up DESTROYS. 387 gear did 40% of overall healing on gunship in LFR.

The only thing I had to change was Beacon, it wasn't working, so I switched it back to the good old (Left Alt) version.

----------


## Sharge

Blinded , are you this is working ?

Tested it on dummy and all it does is casting totem

----------


## imdasandman

> why is england your "good ole friends"?


What was the purpose of your post?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk

----------


## Starphall

> So it's done, my Enhancement-Profile is almost complete.
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/60199715/NoT...t_Profiles.rar
> 
> Prio for SingleTarget
> 
> 
> Changes :
> + Searing Totem has now a mod key to set a new Searing Totem even if the old one is up, so if you switch your current target replace the Searing Totem to make sure that this ( shity ) Totem will always target your target ( Mod Key : Control, CTRL )
> ...


it's saying invalid attachment


Mybad, forget about that post....was clicking the wrong link!
im gonna try it and give some feedback

----------


## ace99ro

> So it's done, my Enhancement-Profile is almost complete.
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/60199715/NoT...t_Profiles.rar
> 
> Prio for SingleTarget
> 
> 
> Changes :
> + Searing Totem has now a mod key to set a new Searing Totem even if the old one is up, so if you switch your current target replace the Searing Totem to make sure that this ( shity ) Totem will always target your target ( Mod Key : Control, CTRL )
> ...


not working for me ... it just stands there doing melee atacks and keeps putting down healing stream + windfury totem

----------


## nichickI

I have really tried to read up on the last pages but I cant seem to find an anwer to my question!

After patch now, I cant find my character when I start up PQR, I can only enter edit-mode.

Does this have to do with the x64 version etc?

With Regards! <3

Nevermind, I am stupido  :Smile:  Found it!

----------


## Kaolla

Yes, it's the new client. PQR doesn't support the 64-bit client yet, and Xelper has stated that it's not high on his list of priorities.

The question has been asked and answered several times in the last 10 pages, and Bu_ba has provided instructions on how to revert to a 32-bit client if you want to use PQR again.

Blizzard's instructions on removing the 64-bit client

----------


## Tolpan

> Yes, it's the new client. PQR doesn't support the 64-bit client yet, and Xelper has stated that it's not high on his list of priorities.
> 
> The question has been asked and answered several times in the last 10 pages, and Bu_ba has provided instructions on how to revert to a 32-bit client if you want to use PQR again.
> 
> Blizzard's instructions on removing the 64-bit client


Sorry, but deleting the 3 Files does not fix the problem. I have got the EU-Client and only can get in the edit mode, after deleting Battle.net-64.dll, MovieProxy.exe and WoW-64.exe. Can you help us plz?

----------


## Tolpan

Ok, works again :-). I downloaded PQR111 and now I`m can select the window, be very happy ...

----------


## bu_ba_911

> and also regarding Buba's hpaly pve rotation the working Beacon in there is " Beacon - New " the rest just spam Beacon on yourself ... and even if manually put Beacon on tank it switches right back to you , gonna come back with feedback after i test the cleanse again


The valma one you need to use the modifier to apply it, can't manually cast it. I put the health check on cleanse because it got very spammy when it should have been healing the raid instead. There was supposed to be a second half to that code that has a list of priority dispels like sheurons but new er got around to it.

----------


## [Blinded]

> not working for me ... it just stands there doing melee atacks and keeps putting down healing stream + windfury totem


Call of Spirits -> Strength of Earth, Windfury, Searing Totem and Healing Stream

It works fine for me.
N eed more information

----------


## ace99ro

> Call of Spirits -> Strength of Earth, Windfury, Searing Totem and Healing Stream
> 
> It works fine for me.
> N eed more information


i get no LUA errors or smth ... its just that the rotation does nothing just puts down and takes those 2 totems , and then melee , tried other enhance rotations , older ones that are available for PQR and they work with no problem , just that they lack lots of dps

----------


## cukiemunster

> out of curiousity..... did either of u guys go back one page? 
> 
> *edit*
> did a google search with this "wow 64 bit"
> first page was this
> 
> 
> ```
> http://us.battle.net/wow/en/forum/topic/3988300405
> ...





> I just started using PQR on Tuesday when HB was not updated, and I have the newest offsets if thats what you meant. If thats not what you meant, then idk what you are referring to. And I am not running or downloading the 64bit wow launcher, so that has nothing to do with my issue. Again, sorry for my ignorance or lack of knowledge of PQR, but im not sure what to do. Overall, this is FAAAAR superior to Lazyraider, and I hope to use this indefinitely if I can get it figured out.


Any help with this please?

----------


## [Blinded]

> i get no LUA errors or smth ... its just that the rotation does nothing just puts down and takes those 2 totems , and then melee , tried other enhance rotations , older ones that are available for PQR and they work with no problem , just that they lack lots of dps


Hmmm ... i will rework it for tomorrow :/

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Any help with this please?


well list of things you can try....

Windowed (Fullscreen) mode or just Windowed....
Don't run WoW as admin but run PQR as admin
Make sure you are running Direct X 9
Make sure you are logged into your character before loading PQR? 
Try clicking refresh

----------


## cukiemunster

> well list of things you can try....
> 
> Windowed (Fullscreen) mode or just Windowed....
> Don't run WoW as admin but run PQR as admin
> Make sure you are running Direct X 9
> Make sure you are logged into your character before loading PQR? 
> Try clicking refresh


I run everything as admin, but i will try to not run PQR this way. I am using DX9 because of HB. PQR loads the profiles just fine, but my problem with the Paladin rotations is none of the ret or holy ones work. I have tried on training dummies, in LFR, have tried the rotations in every spot possible, changed the combat requirement from true, false, and let profile decide, nothing. Firekitteh works great so I do understand how to get it to work with Alt+X or w/e rotation you put in what slot. So IDK wtf is going on with the paladin profiles. I wish PQR logged so I had something more to give you, but I have tried everything I can think of in my 2 days with PQR.

EDIT: I also run in Windowed mode, with dual monitors. But as I said, i can get my druid to work fine.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I run everything as admin, but i will try to not run PQR this way. I am using DX9 because of HB. PQR loads the profiles just fine, but my problem with the Paladin rotations is none of the ret or holy ones work. I have tried on training dummies, in LFR, have tried the rotations in every spot possible, changed the combat requirement from true, false, and let profile decide, nothing. Firekitteh works great so I do understand how to get it to work with Alt+X or w/e rotation you put in what slot. So IDK wtf is going on with the paladin profiles. I wish PQR logged so I had something more to give you, but I have tried everything I can think of in my 2 days with PQR.
> 
> EDIT: I also run in Windowed mode, with dual monitors. But as I said, i can get my druid to work fine.


remove every paladin profile from pqr and put them in a separate profile, and see if adding them in one by one will allow u to use them. then if it suddenly stops letting you use them after you added in a profile you know there's something in that one breaking PQR

----------


## BHLDepression

Thanks to PQR my guild now hows another healer.... I now enjoy to play my pally and mage to... so awsome.... <3

----------


## cukiemunster

> remove every paladin profile from pqr and put them in a separate profile, and see if adding them in one by one will allow u to use them. then if it suddenly stops letting you use them after you added in a profile you know there's something in that one breaking PQR


After deleting every pally profile, and restoring them 1 by 1, it is working now. IDK what happened, but TY =]

----------


## firepong

TO Xelper, I request to add to the title of the thread "32-Bit Only" or "x86 Only" to cure the problem of people asking why this isn't working with the x64 client.

Also, hows the updated Firekitteh profile treating you guys? Good DPS coming out of it?

----------


## ace99ro

> Hmmm ... i will rework it for tomorrow :/



working good now ... reason it did not work for me : i was using Call of the Elements , and in your rotation was Call of Spirits just switched and works fine , tq

----------


## ishtro

> not working for me ... it just stands there doing melee atacks and keeps putting down healing stream + windfury totem


try removing blood fury ;]

----------


## firepong

Hey blinded, I made a few modifications to your code. 

On Blood Fury, this is what I did:

Name: Blood Fury
SpellID: 33697
Delay: 0



```
local race, filename = UnitRace("Player")

if race ~= Orc then
	return false
end
```

The above checks to see if your race is Orc, if so, it will cast it as normal.

And on Potion of the Tol'vir:

Name Potion of the Tol'Vir
SpellID: 0
Delay: 0



```
local Pot = GetItemCount(58145)
local BL = UnitBuffID("player", 2825)

if Pot == nil then
	return false
	else
		if BL ~= nil then
			RunMacroText("/use Potion of the Tol'Vir") 
	end
end
```

The above, instead of just returning true to use when Lust is active, it also checks to make sure if you have the potions in your bag. If you do not have potions in your bag, it will disregard this and just return false to not use.

P.S. The reason for the above changes is I didn't feel like taking anything out of the rotation, just wanted to leave as is  :Smile:

----------


## [Blinded]

I just wanted to push this profile out as soon as possible so some checks like race or if bl or tw is on are missing in this version. I had begun to add these things and if im have enough time it will be updated tomorrow, if there are any major changes that i should do pls tell me.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk

----------


## Testy9

Weird, I start to get this error alot since the WoW patch.



```
Message: [string " function pqrFunc0() local Aura = GetShapes..."]:20: attempt to compare number with nil
Time: 02/02/12 20:03:45
Count: 3996
Stack: [C]: ?
[string " function pqrFunc0() local Aura = GetShapes..."]:20: in function `?'
[string "..."]:267: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "..."]:161: in function `PQR_CastNext'
[string "..."]:150: in function `PQR_ExecuteBot'
[string "..."]:40: in function <[string "..."]:23>

Locals:
```

This error is coming from bu-bu hpally profile. Hmmm

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Weird, I start to get this error alot since the WoW patch.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Message: [string " function pqrFunc0() local Aura = GetShapes..."]:20: attempt to compare number with nil
> Time: 02/02/12 20:03:45
> Count: 3996
> Stack: [C]: ?
> ...


just select another aura, it means that it didn't get saved properly and you are probably in crusader aura right? if u select something else it should be fine

----------


## kickmydog

> Hey blinded, I made a few modifications to your code. 
> 
> On Blood Fury, this is what I did:
> 
> Name: Blood Fury
> SpellID: 33697
> Delay: 0
> 
> 
> ...


I thought about doing something like this for potions for a while, then I thought about it and I decided I didnt want my potions used up in 5 mans.

----------


## firepong

> I thought about doing something like this for potions for a while, then I thought about it and I decided I didnt want my potions used up in 5 mans.


Can always put the Pots in the bank. No way to use them if you don't physically have them on you  :Wink:

----------


## kickmydog

> Can always put the Pots in the bank. No way to use them if you don't physically have them on you


You are probably better off putting a boss level check in there.

----------


## ticklets

Buba, Is beacon still a work in progress?

I updated to you're newest profile but the beacon code does nothing (Beacon - Valma Edit). I hold down alt but it never casts beacon...any ideas?

----------


## travis2861

> Buba, Is beacon still a work in progress?
> 
> I updated to you're newest profile but the beacon code does nothing (Beacon - Valma Edit). I hold down alt but it never casts beacon...any ideas?


I think his alt modifiers are broken atm, that and denounce spam in the arena profile doesn't work. but i can't complain to much lol don't want to make buba mad now =P

----------


## ticklets

Ya he is getting overloaded with questions lol, it's a great profile though, regardless of beacon issues.

----------


## lulwut

> So it's done, my Enhancement-Profile is almost complete.
> 
> Changes :
> + Searing Totem has now a mod key to set a new Searing Totem even if the old one is up, so if you switch your current target replace the Searing Totem to make sure that this ( shity ) Totem will always target your target ( Mod Key : Control, CTRL )
> + No more Lua errors
> 
> Prio for AoE
> 
> 
> NOTE: This AoE rotation will be an increase of your DPS when there are more then three targets around ( ADDCount > 3 ), if there are only two your DPS will decrease


Thanks a lot for this  :Smile:  Will be testing it out!

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Buba, Is beacon still a work in progress?
> 
> I updated to you're newest profile but the beacon code does nothing (Beacon - Valma Edit). I hold down alt but it never casts beacon...any ideas?


yea i broke it somewhere along the lines between SVN updates.... Might revert it back to Valma's original code and rebuilt it all back up.... It may have something to do with the range checks i implemented... going to have to test it. a simple fix is just putting the Beacon left alt code back in urself until i can track the problem down and update the SVN  :Smile: 




> I think his alt modifiers are broken atm, that and denounce spam in the arena profile doesn't work. but i can't complain to much lol don't want to make buba mad now =P


lol have u tried adding it into the rotation? i think by default i have that out (for whatever reason i can't remember why)

----------


## Modernn

has anyone tried to get it working for the 64 bit version

----------


## firepong

> has anyone tried to get it working for the 64 bit version


It's starting to sound like a broken record in here.

As Xelper said, and many have said after him to the people that have already asked in the last 5 pages. At the moment, PQR will not be 64bit compatible and will not be for a long time. If a time comes that it will need to be 64bit compatible, Xelper said he will think about it. But for right now, there is no 64bit version in the works anytime soon.

----------


## ishtro

```
-- Fading Light
local FL = {105925, 109075, 110068, 110069, 110070, 110078, 110079, 110080}

for i,v in ipairs(FL) do
   local _,_,_,_,_,_,flight = UnitDebuffID("player", v)
   if flight 
      and flight - GetTime() < .6 
      then RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1") 
   end 
end

-- Hour of Twilight
local HoTcast,_,_,_,_,endtime = UnitCastingInfo("boss1")
local HoT = {109415, 106371, 109416, 109415, 109417}
    
for i,v in ipairs(HoT) do
   if HoTcast == GetSpellInfo(v) 
      and endtime/1000 - GetTime() < .4 
      then RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1")
   end
end

-- Madness 
local _,_,_,_,_,_,shrapnel = UnitDebuff("player","Shrapnel")

if shrapnel 
   and shrapnel - GetTime() < 1
   then RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1") 
end
```

tested and works

----------


## travis2861

> yea i broke it somewhere along the lines between SVN updates.... Might revert it back to Valma's original code and rebuilt it all back up.... It may have something to do with the range checks i implemented... going to have to test it. a simple fix is just putting the Beacon left alt code back in urself until i can track the problem down and update the SVN 
> 
> 
> 
> lol have u tried adding it into the rotation? i think by default i have that out (for whatever reason i can't remember why)


I'm Retarded, keep up the amazing work lol

----------


## Valma

Ok,first of all,buba u got the lua before bug again.As I stated in somewhere near the start of this thread - LUA BEFORE bugs in this way - if u stated somewhere in your abilities lua before then all other abilities in your xml that are NEXT to this ability will be set the same lua before as this one.It happens coz Xelper made smth wrong with xml parser IN his program,he was said about that but still not fixing it,actually I dunno why.

So short conclusion: DONT USE LUA BEFORE.
The long conclusion is: You can use lua before but be sure that u stated some useless function for your top ability in xml ie GetTime()

About bugs with beacon code here we go:


```
IsSpellInRange(&amp;quot;GetSpellInfo(53563)&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;mouseover&amp;quot;) == 1
```

Lots of this are in your code and it breaks it u know (:

Also why don't u just used my declared/undeclared logic and added so many unnesessary lines of code? :/

The code that perfectly works for me:


```
<Ability><Name>Beacon (Right Alt)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>53563</SpellID><Actions></Actions>
<Lua>
if not BeaconDeclared then
	PQ_BeaconTarget = &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;
	PQ_BeaconTargetName = UnitName(PQ_BeaconTarget, true)
	BeaconDeclared = true
end	
	
local hasMouseover = UnitExists(&amp;quot;mouseover&amp;quot;)
local mouseoverFriend = UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;mouseover&amp;quot;)
local group = &amp;quot;party&amp;quot;
local members = GetNumPartyMembers()

if GetNumRaidMembers() &amp;gt; 0 then group = &amp;quot;raid&amp;quot; members = GetNumRaidMembers() end

if IsRightAltKeyDown() and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil then
	if hasMouseover and mouseoverFriend then
		local MouseoverName = UnitName(&amp;quot;mouseover&amp;quot;, true)
		for i = 1, members, 1 do
			local member = group..tostring(i)
    		if name == UnitName(member, true)  then
    			PQ_BeaconTarget = member
    			PQ_BeaconTargetName = MouseoverName
    			PQR_CustomTarget = PQ_BeaconTarget
    			if IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(53563), PQ_BeaconTarget) then
    				return true
    			end
    		end
      	end 
    end
end

if PQ_BeaconTarget then
	local Beacon = UnitBuffID(PQ_BeaconTarget, 53563)
	local BeaconExpire = select(7,UnitBuffID(PQ_BeaconTarget, 53563)) - GetTime()

	if UnitName(PQ_BeaconTarget, true) == PQ_BeaconTargetName then	
		if Beacon then
			if BeaconExpire &amp;lt; 10 then
				PQR_CustomTarget = PQ_BeaconTarget
    			if IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(53563), PQR_CustomTarget) then
    				return true
    			end
			end
		else 
			PQR_CustomTarget = PQ_BeaconTarget
    		if IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(53563), PQR_CustomTarget) then
    			return true
    		end		
		end
	else
		for i = 1, members, 1 do
			local member = group..tostring(i)
    		if PQ_BeaconTargetName == UnitName(member, true)  then
    			PQ_BeaconTarget = member
    			PQR_CustomTarget = PQ_BeaconTarget
    			if IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(53563), PQR_CustomTarget) then
    				return true
    			end
    		end
      	end
      	BeaconDeclared = false	-- Beacon target not found reinit and drop target to player	
      	print(&quot;\124cFFDBFA2A ++ Beacon target not found!!!Beacon placed on player! ++&quot;)
	end
end	
</Lua>
<RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Custom</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability>
```

----------


## bu_ba_911

last time i just plugged in your code it actually didn't work for me lol..... i'll just plop this back in and see how it works, and no i didn't know "GetSpellInfo(...)" broke it, thought it did " Spell Name "  :Stick Out Tongue: 

*edit*
and i tried removing every ability with Before LUA, but it just seemed to keep creeping back in....

thats another reason for the rewrite haha just to clean everything up

----------


## Gabbz

> And on Potion of the Tol'vir:
> 
> Name Potion of the Tol'Vir
> SpellID: 0
> Delay: 0
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I changed it to this 

```
local Pot = GetItemCount(58091)

if Pot == nil then
	return false
	else
		if UnitBuffID("player", 2825) or UnitBuffID("player", 80353) then
			RunMacroText("/use Volcanic Potion") 
	end
end
```

Havent tested it yet. This use Volcanic Pot and check for Time Warp also.
+rep to firepong for making the ground code

----------


## Valma

> last time i just plugged in your code it actually didn't work for me lol..... i'll just plop this back in and see how it works, and no i didn't know "GetSpellInfo(...)" broke it, thought it did " Spell Name " 
> 
> *edit*
> and i tried removing every ability with Before LUA, but it just seemed to keep creeping back in....
> 
> thats another reason for the rewrite haha just to clean everything up


The main problem that GetSpellInfo(...) == tostring(GetSpellInfo(...)) ~= "GetSpellInfo(...)"

So in other words returns will be smth like this: Beacon == Beacon ~= "GetSpellInfo(...)"

----------


## [Blinded]

> I changed it to this 
> 
> ```
> local Pot = GetItemCount(58091)
> 
> if Pot == nil then
> 	return false
> 	else
> 		if UnitBuffID("player", 2825) or UnitBuffID("player", 80353) then
> ...


Hmm im not very interested in this rep-shit, but you have to know that the ground code is from me, firepong just added an case if there are no pots in your bag. 

I added a handler for ultraxion and some racial checks iwill upload i when im at home

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk

----------


## Gabbz

> Hmm im not very interested in this rep-shit, but you have to know that the ground code is from me, firepong just added an case if there are no pots in your bag.


Sorry didnt know +rep to you then sir !

----------


## firepong

> Hmm im not very interested in this rep-shit, but you have to know that the ground code is from me, firepong just added an case if there are no pots in your bag. 
> 
> I added a handler for ultraxion and some racial checks iwill upload i when im at home
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk





> Sorry didnt know +rep to you then sir !


Ye, I like a more universal approach on coding. If there was a way of taking the rep away, i would take it off. On most of the profiles I use, I go through and if needed or I can, I modify them to be universal across different things. Yes, like said, the code is mostly Blinded's work, I just added checks to see if you even had the potions, so you didn't have to mess with the rotation any, just leave as is. Besides this and the racial check I have done, I also went and changed the way the totems were put down and also added Totemic recall as a check at the end of battle to pick them up. To do this though, had to add a check for combat code, which I finally figured out how to do thanks to studying everybody else's code on how they did it (had to take the check out of had to be in combat of course  :Smile: )


With the above said, I don't think my updated Feral DPS Profile is using the Button on Ultraxion right, or even using it at all, or just trying to use it to late. I will have to test it out more later. As of right now, I would like to get some feedback from the people using it on how it's working out and if anything else needs to be changed on it. With all the values in it and what I tried out myself, I thought it was the best use. But I could be wrong, just need more people to tell me how they like it and so on. So please, to the people that downloaded it and using it, can you tell me how its working out and if anything needs to be changed?

----------


## liammifsud

> Auto Attack and Skill Rotation.
> Tested it for a boss dummie and Ultraxion ( Patchworkfights ) , i configurated Simcraft for both fights and on both fights my profile done simcraft dps - 1k DPS.
> 
> If u have T13 4p-bonus u will lose some DPS with this profile cuz i have no 4p and so i don't care for casting LB at 4 stacks of MW if my SW are up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just having problems with this at the moment, its just auto attacking, pqr is working fine as it works with my holy pala and rogue, maybe im missing something

----------


## [Blinded]

> just having problems with this at the moment, its just auto attacking, pqr is working fine as it works with my holy pala and rogue, maybe im missing something


You have to use Call of the Spirits an have my trinket and be an orc. Just remove blood fury and the seed from the rotation and it should work

I will post a profil with several checks and maybe ultraxion when im at home. ~3h until im home

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk

----------


## averykey

Bubba can you test the rotations before putting on svn, I had a raid and had to heal but when i used the rotation it wouldn't heal, so i had to go searching through my recycle bin for an old one.

Also bossqwerty i will test anything you put together for ret for any amount of time, ret pallys really needs a pro rotation like your warrior rotation.

----------


## ZigizmunD

Hello,some1 can give me profiles for arcane mage
thx.

----------


## ace99ro

yeah if you have the boss on focus the healing will stop when most people in raid are low

----------


## Kinky

@ishtro: Thanks a bunch man! My guild already cleared 6/8 Heroic Wednesday so I couldn't test it yesterday myself, Spine of Deathwing is a wreacking fight if you don't have 4-set. >_<

Almost done with my profile now as well!

----------


## Testy9

> just select another aura, it means that it didn't get saved properly and you are probably in crusader aura right? if u select something else it should be fine


I've tried that, but I still get the error =/

----------


## romb0t

> ```
> -- Fading Light
> local FL = {105925, 109075, 110068, 110069, 110070, 110078, 110079, 110080}
> 
> for i,v in ipairs(FL) do
>    local _,_,_,_,_,_,flight = UnitDebuffID("player", v)
>    if flight 
>       and flight - GetTime() < .6 
>       then RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1") 
> ...


Code for Ultraxion worked very well.
I would put a larger time for the Shrapnel like 2 s (I died because the click was too late in Raid Finder).

Thanks for sharing.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I've tried that, but I still get the error =/


When you get the error you are in Crusader Aura right? Or maybe no Aura?

----------


## kickmydog

> ```
> -- Fading Light
> local FL = {105925, 109075, 110068, 110069, 110070, 110078, 110079, 110080}
> 
> for i,v in ipairs(FL) do
>    local _,_,_,_,_,_,flight = UnitDebuffID("player", v)
>    if flight 
>       and flight - GetTime() < .6 
>       then RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1") 
> ...


A little odd that you would be attempting to recreate the wheel when sheuron's profiles has had code for this for months.



```
-- Avoid sudden death on Ultraxion
local fadingtime = select(7,UnitDebuffID("player",110070))
if fadingtime and fadingtime - GetTime() < 1 then RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1") end 

-- Avoid Hour of Twilight on Ultraxion, Delete next 3 lines if you are working as tank
local channelSpell, _, _, _, _, endTime = UnitCastingInfo("boss1")
if channelSpell == GetSpellInfo(109417) and endTime/1000 - GetTime() < 1.3 
then RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1") end 

-- Try to aim on Darkmoon Faerie Cannon
local canontime = select(7,UnitBuffID("player",102116))
if canontime and canontime - GetTime() < 1.15 then CancelUnitBuff("player","Magic Wings") end

-- Avoid sudden death on Madness (kickmydog)
local tentacledeath = select(7,UnitDebuffID("player",109597))
if tentacledeath and tentacledeath - GetTime() < 1 then RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1") end
```

----------


## bobbyjayblack

When will PQRotation support WoW 64-bit?

----------


## fluxflux

where i can found a shadow and dk endgame dragonsoul t13 4pc rotation script?

----------


## couky

Bubba's profiles work if they're not, it probably because of the new offsets for the program.
Because, I had to delete Bubba's profiles and copy them again in the profiles's folder so they could work again.
So before, saying anyting bad to an author, try to delete and copy them again or close the PQR and open it again or ask the author for help!
Or, bear with and tell yourself that the profile is just outdated like some druid profiles on the wiki.

----------


## vitalic

I have a question for Xelper, is there any way to prevent auto kick when in stealth? Also I wanted to do an auto focus kick feature, any hints on how the kick + delay logic works so I can replicate it?

----------


## kickmydog

> I have a question for Xelper, is there any way to prevent auto kick when in stealth? Also I wanted to do an auto focus kick feature, any hints on how the kick + delay logic works so I can replicate it?


deactivate the auto interrupt.

----------


## stec2012

Hey guys, this is an amazing bot to use.

Are there any Resto Shaman profiles floating around, i cant seem to locate one.

EDIT: ignore this, i found one. Going to give it a pop now  :Smile:

----------


## soheil55

*



hi all 

i dont know why no one care about moonkin profile this is for the 4.2 but steel it has a some problem and i see some problem in this rotation i have one please would you please guyz make a new and good moonkin profile for druid thank you so much 

old profile : old moonkin profile.rar

scan link : https://www.virustotal.com/file/660f...is/1328297527/





*

----------


## Shadezblood

Is there a PGR rotation for a combat rogue that includes blade furry fror PvE?

----------


## vitalic

> deactivate the auto interrupt.


Not a very coder like response, where is your ingenuity? I will probably re-implement target interrupts as a rotation ability and add some custom logic to not interrupt in stealth, I just need to know how the interrupts actually work (i.e. is it based on a timer initiated at spell_cast_start events or something?) I don't know the WOW api very well.

----------


## imdasandman

> Not a very coder like response, where is your ingenuity? I will probably re-implement target interrupts as a rotation ability and add some custom logic to not interrupt in stealth, I just need to know how the interrupts actually work (i.e. is it based on a timer initiated at spell_cast_start events or something?) I don't know the WOW api very well.


he meant in the settings option turn off to interupt all spells/casts.

----------


## ishtro

> A little odd that you would be attempting to recreate the wheel when sheuron's profiles has had code for this for months.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> -- Avoid sudden death on Ultraxion
> local fadingtime = select(7,UnitDebuffID("player",110070))
> if fadingtime and fadingtime - GetTime() < 1 then RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1") end 
> 
> ...


i was using that code for awhile, but others like mentally have posted that it did not work on heroic. thanks sheuron and mentally for the info!

----------


## Freefall552

Thread cleaned up, please keep a civilized conversation. Have a nice day.

----------


## Gabbz

Not sitting at my gaming laptop at the moment but i think that Fading light did not work on HM. Hour of Twilight worked since they used the name and not the ID to detect the cast. note that Fading Light have different ID dependent on the raid settings.




> local channelSpell, _, _, _, _, endTime = UnitCastingInfo("boss1")
> if channelSpell == GetSpellInfo(109417)


This for example gets the name of the spell being cast and compare it to a spell id. The returned name is the same.




> local fadingtime = select(7,UnitDebuffID("player",110070))


This tough just takes the ID and see if you have the debuff, which you only have in one of the instances. UnitDebuffID is good for localizations but you need to be careful with debuffs with the same name but different IDs.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> where i can found a shadow and dk endgame dragonsoul t13 4pc rotation script?


The answer to dk.... in the future, I'm gearing up my dk slowly again, been pinned down by pally.

In regards to shadow.... near future  :Smile:  mentally said they were almost ready

---------
In regards to outburst.... avery u are the first person to have a malicious post towards me. I understand some profile releases don't work for others, however I ALWAYS test them out on myself first. When I get 3 people saying the profile works fine and love it then one person getting mad at me for "improper testing" obviously I'm not the problem, maybe go back a few pages urself.

Saying a profile doesn't work is totally.... and completely..... unhelpful. As you see in previous pages people have issues with the Aura ability. I haven't gotten that bug for a few releases now since I fixed the logic, but obviously there's still a way to break it... guess what he's actually trying to help me.... your post just has an overlay of malice towards me, the writer, since you are frustrated u have to find an older release u have tested and known. I do my best to provide reliable releases. If I'm happy with it, then I put it on SVN for people that want to TEST my latest release. Rant complete.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk during a very short break at work

----------


## Gabbz

Regarding interrupt question

This is a basic one, taken from the HOT functionality




> local channelSpell, _, _, _, _, endTime = UnitCastingInfo("boss1")


Change the boss1 to UnitID you want, target, focus or whatever you want. Arena1, Arena2 etc works as well.

The return parameters are
spell, rank, displayName, icon, startTime, endTime, isTradeSkill, castID, interrupt

So i would suggest that you check interrupt as well to make sure that you can interrupt it. Also if you do pvp make sure to list the spells you want to interrupt, and also check the end time of the cast and interrupt as late as you dare to.

----------


## kickmydog

> i was using that code for awhile, but others like mentally have posted that it did not work on heroic. thanks sheuron and mentally for the info!


It does work on heroic, just downed Heroic Ultraxion yesterday with it, I had no problems. What it doesn't do is use your class abilities if you are soaking the Hour of Twilight. In those cases it's worthwhile pausing the rotation, using the ability manually and then restarting the rotation again. Since the bot cannot predict if you are going to be a soaker or not. However if you are not soaking at all it works 100% on Hour of Twilight and Fading Light in Heroic mode.

----------


## imdasandman

> The answer to dk.... in the future, I'm gearing up my dk slowly again, been pinned down by pally.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk during a very short break at work


I have a compilation of the DK cc's i have no idea how to put the whole set of them up here since well it is Gorthlaks(spelling), diesels, bubas and leet jerks profiles all of which at least for masterfrost I put the mouseover dnd code and pause functions....

to buba I know that leetjerk is gone for awhile and he said anyone could continue his work so maybe you can get Runic mastery to work properly.. everything I try seem to not work(blows unholy runes when one needs to stay up). If there is a way I can send the files to you so you can pull from your svn let me know.

----------


## Damned1

Hi I just wanted to say thank you to all the people working so hard on this. My question is in regards to the 64 bit client, is there any way to get the program to work with it? Thanks for your time.

----------


## erakoma

> Hi I just wanted to say thank you to all the people working so hard on this. My question is in regards to the 64 bit client, is there any way to get the program to work with it? Thanks for your time.


NO u cant if its not made for it

----------


## kclux

It is actually unbelievable that some ppl dare to seriously complain in a rude manner bout not working profiles, the profile authors give you something for free and if you are not happy with it, make your own profile or ask nicely if something can get improved. After all, once again it is for FREE, you did not buy something.

And if you actually jump into a progress raid with a new profile without even testing it before, well I wonder who should have tested something first there.

----------


## kclux

@bu_ba_911 , I was just trying to figure out where in your latest release the Deep Corruption checks are hidden until I noticed on google code that you removed all of it again  :Smile:  Is there any chance that you add that again or did it not work at all ? Thanks and keep up the good work !

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @bu_ba_911 , I was just trying to figure out where in your latest release the Deep Corruption checks are hidden until I noticed on google code that you removed all of it again  Is there any chance that you add that again or did it not work at all ? Thanks and keep up the good work !


Profile was buggy with them. I plan on adding them into my rewrite, but that's going slowly because I'm spending so much time fixing the current pally profile so people are happy with it then I can have time to go over it  :Stick Out Tongue:  if its a necessity I'll break my vow of not adding anything more in, and give valma's code a try.

I keep my rewrite in my WIP folder on svn for any interested in how the code will look (people that can atleast read lua)

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk

----------


## kickmydog

With the help of bu_ba_911 I've been working on getting a merged Single target/ AOE version of my profile out. I just need one or two testers to give it a whirl. If you would be interested in trying it out PM for the link. 

- changes AOE/single target toggle with a press of a button
- AOE automanages explosive trap on mouseover as part of the rotation
- Rapid Fire will no longer be used automatically, instead it will be used on a button press for those situations where it would benefit having your cooldown saved.

I'm pretty excited about the changes made, especially with the contributions made by bu_ba_911 on this.

----------


## Sheepmoon

I don't know how other people feel but for me when I use this program I am not interested in it totally automating the whole game for me. Maybe its a fun challenge for the programmers to see how much they can code, but what I am seeing lately is the more complex rotations becoming buggy.

I use PQR with great success on many different classes and specs, but I have customized my rotations to work in the purest way possible with minimal abilities and code. This lets me personally do alot of cooldowns when I need them and concentrate on following the game mechanics. Things like heroic will... why do you even need this when you have a fully automated dps or healing rotation and you don't even need to move your toon on that fight.... the only thing left for the human to do is click a button at the right time. Do you really want to just afk for 5 mins?

Also many fights have specific phases where you want to save your cooldowns and then use them at a specific time to get maximum performance. Sure if people want to try and program these things, but it seems the more complex people are trying to make these rotations they are just getting more buggy.

----------


## imdasandman

> I don't know how other people feel but for me when I use this program I am not interested in it totally automating the whole game for me. Maybe its a fun challenge for the programmers to see how much they can code, but what I am seeing lately is the more complex rotations becoming buggy.
> 
> I use PQR with great success on many different classes and specs, but I have customized my rotations to work in the purest way possible with minimal abilities and code. This lets me personally do alot of cooldowns when I need them and concentrate on following the game mechanics. Things like heroic will... why do you even need this when you have a fully automated dps or healing rotation and you don't even need to move your toon on that fight.... the only thing left for the human to do is click a button at the right time. Do you really want to just afk for 5 mins?
> 
> Also many fights have specific phases where you want to save your cooldowns and then use them at a specific time to get maximum performance. Sure if people want to try and program these things, but it seems the more complex people are trying to make these rotations they are just getting more buggy.


this program helps me raid lead in that I do not have to watch my rotation to closely and I can get the raid to make real time adjustments(calling out bads/tweaking a strat mid fight due to a dc or something  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DKVance73

> With the help of bu_ba_911 I've been working on getting a merged Single target/ AOE version of my profile out. I just need one or two testers to give it a whirl. If you would be interested in trying it out PM for the link. 
> 
> - changes AOE/single target toggle with a press of a button
> - AOE automanages explosive trap on mouseover as part of the rotation
> - Rapid Fire will no longer be used automatically, instead it will be used on a button press for those situations where it would benefit having your cooldown saved.
> 
> I'm pretty excited about the changes made, especially with the contributions made by bu_ba_911 on this.


PM sent Kick.

----------


## bu_ba_911

@sheep I agree with u on pretty much every point. When I'm not specifically testing something in my profile for release, most of the time I'm manually playing my characters cuz I think its fun XD

However it is fun to see what all we can code and yes that does cause issues, but that's normally because you try to change an existing code to work around either new code or changes. And if they new code/change works that doesn't mean it won't break something else  :Smile:  but that's the joy of it for me at least XD however it also leads to major rewrites like the one I am doing right now. To many additions to keep track of in the code to play nice with everything  :Frown: 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk

----------


## imdasandman

hey buba sent you the DK package. I been using mostly leetjerks masterfrost profiles, they are quick and act almost perfectly just the runic mastery thing has chaped mine and leets ass imo

----------


## Makelarhs

why when i run it i cant select any process?
at the drop box it says "Edit Mode (No Bot Functionality)"

----------


## ticklets

> why when i run it i cant select any process?
> at the drop box it says "Edit Mode (No Bot Functionality)"


You have to log onto your WoW character before opening the program.

----------


## DSentinus

How would i make Festering Strike cast if diseases have less than 7 seconds before they expire?

----------


## firepong

> How would i make Festering Strike cast if diseases have less than 7 seconds before they expire?


I'll try and give this a whirl and hope it comes out working :P

Info:

Name Festering Strike
SpellID: 85948
Delay: 0



```
local bloodp, _, _, _, _, _, bptimer = UnitDebuffID("target", 59879, "PLAYER")
local frostf, _, _, _, _, _, fftimer = UnitDebuffID("target", 59921, "PLAYER")


if bptimer < 7 and fftimer > 1 then
	return true
	else
end
```

Give that a whirl and tell me how it works out for you. I don't have a DK to test it out on, so it might just blow up in your/my face  :Wink:  What it does is check the time left on Blood Plague to make sure its less than 7 seconds, but also checks the timer on Frost Fever, to make sure its more than 1 second, so Festering Strike will never cast unless both diseases are on the target (or the unfortunate circumstance that Blood Plague falls off right when it checks and it sees Frost Fever is at 1 second, but thats a slim chance). If they are, it will return true and cast the given SpellID, if either of them are not below 7 seconds or above 1 second, it will end and not cast the spell. So hopefully, both Blood Plague and Frost Fever are cast one after the other and only suffer 1 second difference in duration cause of the GCD.

But be warned, if it works out as intended and everything goes well, it will only cast Festering strike within those params. I don't know anything about the rotation of DK's and all the mambo jumbo, so do what you need to do.

Best of luck  :Smile: 

EDIT* But yeah, I don't know how much of a DPS lose you will get going to the above, but it would be some I'm sure.

----------


## DSentinus

> I'll try and give this a whirl and hope it comes out working :P
> 
> Info:
> 
> Name Festering Strike
> SpellID: 85948
> Delay: 0
> 
> 
> ...


Damn didnt work, thanks for trying though!

EDIT: got it working using this:
local dbBloodPlague, _, _, _, _, _, BloodPlagueExpire = UnitDebuffID("target",59879, "player")

if dbBloodPlague ~= nil then	
BloodPlagueExpire =(BloodPlagueExpire - GetTime())
if BloodPlagueExpire < 7 then
return true
end
else
return true
end

----------


## PureLife

> With the help of bu_ba_911 I've been working on getting a merged Single target/ AOE version of my profile out. I just need one or two testers to give it a whirl. If you would be interested in trying it out PM for the link. 
> 
> - changes AOE/single target toggle with a press of a button
> - AOE automanages explosive trap on mouseover as part of the rotation
> - Rapid Fire will no longer be used automatically, instead it will be used on a button press for those situations where it would benefit having your cooldown saved.
> 
> I'm pretty excited about the changes made, especially with the contributions made by bu_ba_911 on this.


Tried to PM you, but your inbox is full.

I'll help u test over the weekend if you are interested. I've also test lofty's h pally not too long ago, modified off bu_ba's profile.

----------


## firepong

> Damn didnt work, thanks for trying though!
> 
> EDIT: got it working using this:
> local dbBloodPlague, _, _, _, _, _, BloodPlagueExpire = UnitDebuffID("target",59879, "player")
> 
> if dbBloodPlague ~= nil then	
> BloodPlagueExpire =(BloodPlagueExpire - GetTime())
> if BloodPlagueExpire < 7 then
> return true
> ...


Knew I forgot the line to check the time. I just started coding all of this and changing profiles/rotations to my liking. So yeah, congrats on getting it working.

----------


## soheil55

what about druid moonkin guyz buba plz make a good rotation for this charecter also thank you

----------


## Kaolla

As far as I know, Buba hasn't expressed interest in making Druid profiles, and quite frankly he has a lot on his plate already.

There have been Balance Druid rotations before, but they were generally subpar because people couldn't get PQR to handle the Eclipse bar properly. I don't know if the problem has been solved, but I wouldn't expect a new profile unless you're willing to write one yourself.

If anyone is aware of a proper Balance profile, please correct me. My knowledge only goes up to the end of November, unfortunately.

----------


## BulletsFly

Do you think it would be possible to get te offsets for 4.0.6a as moltenwow has just launched a new cata server and i would love to use this program with it  :Smile:

----------


## ShinyKnight

> Do you think it would be possible to get te offsets for 4.0.6a as moltenwow has just launched a new cata server and i would love to use this program with it



This is a great example of the stuff we're talking about.

Sigh.

----------


## Techz

Hi All 

I know alot of people on here who make these profiles are really busy and i love there work on here and the time they spend on there profiles and where i can i do add rep :-)

Can anyone tell me the best RET Pala profile please as i have tried a few that i have found and not sure there working that well any way i have had a look about to try and help make one but im no coder

4.3 Single Target Rotation: Ret Paladin

Below is a list that shows all of the abilities & debuffs you'll be using, and they are listed from highest priority to lowest.
Inquisition -- keep active 

Crusader Strike -- to generate Holy Power 

Hammer of Wrath -- when target is at or below 20% health 

Templar's Verdict -- with three Holy Power 

Exorcism when The Art of War is up 

Judgement

Holy Wrath

Consecration

Crusader Strike will be your main ability and way of generating Holy Power. When you've reached 3 Holy Power, you'll want to use either Inquisition or Templar's Verdict. Keeping Inquisition active is your highest priority. If it doesn't need to be refreshed, that's when to use Templar's Verdict.


4.3 Multiple Target AoE Rotation: Ret Paladin

Included abilities when in AoE/multiple mob scenarios:

Divine Storm

When dealing with multiple mobs, you'll want to continue the single target rotation except use Divine Storm instead of Crusader Strike. Also, keeping Consecration down becomes a higher priority.

4.3 Effective Cooldowns: Ret Paladin

Cooldowns you should use in every encounter:
Zealotry

Avenging Wrath

Guardian of Ancient Kings

Cooldowns should always be used immediately and should be used for their entire duration (ie. Don't activate a cooldown and then stop attacking 5 seconds later..!) 

Stacking Cooldowns provides a boost that is more effective than using Cooldowns individually. Try combining them into a macro with Consumables, Racials and Trinkets. Click here to learn how to create your own effective macros. It's good practice that when combining cooldowns into a macro, that they share very similar cooldown durations.

----------


## averykey

> Hi All 
> 
> I know alot of people on here who make these profiles are really busy and i love there work on here and the time they spend on there profiles and where i can i do add rep :-)
> 
> Can anyone tell me the best RET Pala profile please as i have tried a few that i have found and not sure there working that well any way i have had a look about to try and help make one but im no coder
> 
> 4.3 Single Target Rotation: Ret Paladin
> 
> Below is a list that shows all of the abilities & debuffs you'll be using, and they are listed from highest priority to lowest.
> ...




I have some profiles, Working on 2 right now and will release a pvp one soon. I'll whisper you them.

----------


## Techz

Hi averykey

Thank you :-)

----------


## ticklets

This thread is getting out of hand...

We need to create a new thread of some sort. A thread for profile writers ONLY. We can post our updates and ask questions about each other codes.

Leave this thread for requests/questions from leechers. Our code is getting lost in questions of "IZ THIS WORK WITH 64BIT?? XXX U SHUD TEST UR PROFILES LOL. HEY DOES ANYONE KNOW IF XXX PROFILE HAS BEEN RELEASED?"

It might be even easier for leechers to search through the posts in the other thread because there won't be as much clutter.

Example:

Xelper, Buba, Sheuron, Mentally, kickmydog, Sheepmoon, ticklets, crystaltech, Koalla, Valma and other profile writers or people who have knowledge with LUA code can post, reply and read.

Leechers can only READ.

----------


## ticklets

New update for my Disc Priest PVE profile, just a couple of additions.




> Inner Will will ONLY cast during combat. You will no longer be spamming Inner Will and Inner Focus everytime you move out of combat.Power Word: Barrier will be cast @ mouse over position when pressing the RIGHT shift key.A couple of bug fixes here and there


I really didn't want to add PW:B, I generally use Sheuron's idea of binding it to a ALT+something key and do it that way. But I was getting a lot of requests for it, so I added it in.

Priest PVE, Atonement and No atonement rotations

Again, any suggestions please Private Message me, this thread has gone to hell and back with spammers.

----------


## v3ntrix

> so, was survival hunter rotation changed? Just tested profile i wrote to 4.3 and seem everything is working fine


Is there a repository for the latest profiles? I've seen a couple but the contents were old.

----------


## BHLDepression

I agree with tickets

----------


## elzoth

im going to ask the most nubish question of all but is this a banable program?

----------


## fluxflux

how i can create a aoe spell rotation (mind sear) for shadow priest with mousover and then mouse weel down ore other button to activate 

if pqr now is startet an i used mentally´s or elokaynu s profil its not stoped the normal rotation if i used manuel mind sear

----------


## merrikh

> im going to ask the most nubish question of all but is this a banable program?


this question has been answered many many time please use the search function to look. not meaning to be a jerk but were honestly sick of answering when its only a few pages back

----------


## merrikh

> how i can create a aoe spell rotation (mind sear) for shadow priest with mousover and then mouse weel down ore other button to activate 
> 
> if pqr now is startet an i used mentally´s or elokaynu s profil its not stoped the normal rotation if i used manuel mind sear



it might be easier to make another profile for this or a keybind and make it on on target. but mouse over could work to. but im thinking make a separate profile for it and set the keybind in pqr itself seeing how u can custome change it.

----------


## liammifsud

blinded do you have an SVN or anything? also when i try your profile it works but then it just stands there casting Lightening bolt every 3 stacks instead of 5. But maybe because I have the 4 piece t13 but then again it casts lightening bolt sometimes twice in a row. sorry for all the questions

----------


## fluxflux

> it might be easier to make another profile for this or a keybind and make it on on target. but mouse over could work to. but im thinking make a separate profile for it and set the keybind in pqr itself seeing how u can custome change it.



how is the look for this? i dont now

----------


## vitalic

what is the best way to make an ability run only once? i saw in some profiles people set a global and only run when the global isn't set, but that doesn't work for me as it never gets past the first check. at the moment im creating a frame in game and checking if the frame exists but i'd like something more efficient

----------


## Phobix

Hey all, looking to improve my combat rogue rotation. I want to basically make blade flurry toggle-able via a hotkey. Here is some pseudo code.

local _, _, _, _, _, _, BFStatus = UnitBuffID("player", 13877)

if BFStatus == true then
CancelAura("player", 13877)
else
CastSpellByID(13877)end

Not working for me, can anyone give some insight? Thanks!

----------


## couky

Tested Holy pve priest profil in LFR and it did not cast any AoE spells  :Frown: 
Is it outdated ?

----------


## Gabbz

> what is the best way to make an ability run only once? i saw in some profiles people set a global and only run when the global isn't set, but that doesn't work for me as it never gets past the first check. at the moment im creating a frame in game and checking if the frame exists but i'd like something more efficient


Dont need to create a frame for it, just do




> if RunOnlyOnce == nil then
> RunOnlyOnce = true
> Code here
> ...
> end


A global variable is defined as nil so when the script runs first time its nil. Then in the code part you define it to true.

----------


## Gabbz

> Hey all, looking to improve my combat rogue rotation. I want to basically make blade flurry toggle-able via a hotkey. Here is some pseudo code.
> 
> local _, _, _, _, _, _, BFStatus = UnitBuffID("player", 13877)
> 
> if BFStatus == true then
> CancelAura("player", 13877)
> else
> CastSpellByID(13877)end
> 
> Not working for me, can anyone give some insight? Thanks!


When you say toggle you mean that you want to hold down alt and it will bladeflurry or do you want to press alt once and it will use bladeflurry and then if you press it again it will stop using blade flurry?

Have a look at http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2173927 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.) where Xelper describes how you can implement a toggle function.

You script as it is does not checkl keypresses or anything, its just checks the blade flurry buff and either cast it or cancel it.

----------


## couky

Priests'profile : holy (made by Sheuron)

Nevermind my first post, here is my report after a party :
- my priest overhealed the tank, she just spam on him "Heal".
- The holy power word : was not used.
- I don't think she was dispelling anything.
- The Aoe spells did not work in LFR, I don't know why but they worked in party
- The rotation do not cast any spells/combo so I can regen my mana

I hope that the pve holy priest profile will be update and sorry for my bad english.

----------


## ticklets

> Nevermind my first post, here is my report after a party :
> - my priest overhealed the tank, she just spam on him "Heal".
> - I miss the holy power : shield in the rotation.
> - I don't think she was dispelling anything.
> - The Aoe spells did not work in LFR, I don't know why but they worked in party
> - The rotation do not cast any spells/combo so I can regen my mana
> 
> I hope that the pve holy priest profile will be update and sorry for my bad english.


Are you sure? I generally never have any issues with Sheuron's rotations. I know it is programmed to spam heal on the tank even if he is full, sheuron made it that way for preventative healing.

----------


## couky

Hi,

Spamming heal make my priest easely oom, you know :x
I will try again tomorow, I downloaded an update of the profile in page 230 (some thing like that).
At the moment, discipline priest rotation suit me more because it doesn't consume too much mana, cast the pet when needed also and the power word : shield also.
Though, I miss the AoE spell prayer of healing in both profile (disci and holy).

Goodnight  :Smile:

----------


## onion88

Hi, can someone explain if there is a way or will be a way to make this program work with 64-bit wow?
I tried searching, came up with nothing.
Thanks.

----------


## firepong

> Hi, can someone explain if there is a way or will be a way to make this program work with 64-bit wow?
> I tried searching, came up with nothing.
> Thanks.


Not until Xelper decides that a 64bit version of PQRotation is needed.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If anyone wants to give it a try, heres my Boomkin profile:

BoomkinDPS_Druid_Profile.rar

Toggles:
-Hold Left Shift to cast Wild Mushrooms at Mouse Location.
-When Wilde Mushroom gets to 3 stacks, it will cast Starfall, then Detonate.
-If the Target NPC health is over 10x the amount of the players, Force of Nature will return true and cast at Mouse location.
-Insect Swarm will refresh at anything under 2 seconds left on timer or if it falls off.
-Innervate will be cast on self if player is below 65% mana

Highest Single Target with Full Resto Gear on was 17k. Highest AoE with Full Resto Gear on was 23k on dummies.

Provide feedback please and I'll see what other things I can do with the profile.

----------


## DSentinus

Trying to get the code for Sudden Doom to work (free Death Coil for DKs) currently trying this but it never fires:
ID:47541
UnitBuffID("player", 49530)
return true
else
end

Any help would be appreciated, thanks.

----------


## firepong

> Trying to get the code for Sudden Doom to work (free Death Coil for DKs) currently trying this but it never fires:
> ID:47541
> UnitBuffID("player", 49530)
> return true
> else
> end
> 
> Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


Name: Free Death Coil
SpellID: 47541
Delay: 0



```
local suddendoom = UnitBuffID("Player", 49530)

if suddendoom ~= nil then
	return true
end
```

Try that out and tell me how it works.

----------


## kickmydog

> Name: Free Death Coil
> SpellID: 47541
> Delay: 0
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local suddendoom = UnitBuffID("Player", 49530)
> 
> ...


or 

```
 if UnitBuffID("Player", 49530) ~= nil then return true end
```

----------


## couky

@firepong
Sorry, I can't help you at the moment, my druid is not lvl 85  :Frown:

----------


## firepong

> or 
> 
> ```
>  if UnitBuffID("Player", 49530) ~= nil then return true end
> ```


True, but the local tag with the info up top makes the code look a whole lot neater  :Smile: 




> @firepong
> Sorry, I can't help you at the moment, my druid is not lvl 85


No problem. Which ever you go, balance or feral DPS, I've got a profile made for both. Just wish I could add them to my signature, but I haven't donated or anything, so I don't have access to that part of the site :Wink:

----------


## couky

I would like to test your feral profil if it can support non lvl 85 character xD

Finally, I tested (lvl 75 priest) Sheuron pve holy profile (the one that he posted around page 230)
The following skills are in the rotation but are not used in game :
- power word : shield
- prayer of healing
- shadow fiend
- dispell magic

Missing spells ?
Curse disease
Hymne of hope

I still do not like that my priest overheal the tank specially when she keep healing the tank when the boss is hidden (not in the screen) XD

Sorry for my bad english.

----------


## sheuron

> I would like to test your feral profil if it can support non lvl 85 character xD
> 
> Finally, I tested (lvl 75 priest) Sheuron pve holy profile (the one that he posted around page 230)
> The following skills are in the rotation but are not used in game :
> - power word : shield
> - prayer of healing
> - shadow fiend
> - dispell magic
> 
> ...


Things to do before try PQR for first time:

- Reach level 85. Most profiles are designed to help out when the game turn boring and repetitive, rotations are made to solve a typical 10 minutes boss fight.

- Read forum threat to check if your troubles was solved before.

- While reading forum threat download the last profile you find.

----------


## couky

Okay, I will try again when I will reach level 85.
I though it will work because I have the spells.

All the following profiles are 1 month old if you are searching older profiles, please take a look in the wiki. This is a recap from page 242 to page 349 of all the profiles that have been posted from last last month till now.

_SCROLL DOWN THE PAGE AFTER YOU CLICK ON A LINK AND SEARCH FOR THE PROFILE IN THE PAGE._


*Druid*
Firepong : balance > http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...queue-358.html ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

FireKutteh : Feral (updated by firepong) > http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...queue-345.html

Cahonez : balance > http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...queue-325.html

Eff : resto druid > http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...queue-275.html

Xelper : feral > http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...queue-272.html

Xaos : balance > http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...queue-262.html


*Priest*
Ticklets : Disci pve > http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...queue-357.html

Sheepmoon > Shadow > http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...queue-313.html


*Shaman*
Blinded : Enhancement > http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...queue-350.html

onya : Elem > http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...queue-300.html


*Warrior*
Bossqwerty : fury > http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...queue-346.html

ishtro : arm > http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...queue-272.html


*Paladin*
averykey : Ret > http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...queue-344.html

Colox : holy pvp > http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...queue-256.html

Lofty : holy > http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...queue-248.html


*Hunter*
kickmydog > All spec > http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...queue-340.html


*Rogue* 
me28791 : assassination > http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...queue-287.html

Xaos : (?) > http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...queue-247.html


*Death knight*
Gorthok : frost > http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...queue-280.html

Leetjerk : frost > http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...queue-276.html


*For almost any class*
Sheuron > http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...queue-324.html

Bubba > check his sign

crystal_tech : Warlock and hunter > http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...queue-318.html

Grb > Druid feral, resto druid, ret pally > http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...queue-308.html

Sheepmoon > disci & holy priest, resto druid (by Ash) and holy pal > http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...queue-285.html


*Older profiles*
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...queue-266.html

> pqr-svn-profiles - Revision 19: /


I thanks all the authors for their hardwork!
I am sorry if they're some dead links.

EDIT : sorry if I missed someone/profiles

----------


## Kinky

@couky: Funny how I'm not on that list, even if my profile is, haha.

Anyhow, I've completed my profile for now. I just hope I'll get to see either a Conqueror Head or Glove token drop so I can get my 4-set bonus.
3007 Haste as of right now, 14.60% Crit and Mastery, the improved MB/MS spam is pulling up over 28k DPS on a dummy already (without 4-set).

I've tried to time Shadowfiend and Archangel perfectly so they'll usualy be within 15-30 seconds of eachother in all my profiles, along with the ressurection of the leveling profile!

I'll get to sorting out the svn and downloads in the morning as it's 5am now as the baby has been keeping me up all night.

You should notice a few goodies in my update if you've been following me so far.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ShinyKnight

> @couky: Funny how I'm not on that list, even if my profile is, haha.
> 
> Anyhow, I've completed my profile for now. I just hope I'll get to see either a Conqueror Head or Glove token drop so I can get my 4-set bonus.
> 3007 Haste as of right now, 14.60% Crit and Mastery, the improved MB/MS spam is pulling up over 28k DPS on a dummy already (without 4-set).
> 
> I've tried to time Shadowfiend and Archangel perfectly so they'll usualy be within 15-30 seconds of eachother in all my profiles, along with the ressurection of the leveling profile!
> 
> I'll get to sorting out the svn and downloads in the morning as it's 5am now as the baby has been keeping me up all night.
> 
> You should notice a few goodies in my update if you've been following me so far.


/cheer  :Big Grin:  <--- filler

----------


## couky

> @couky: Funny how I'm not on that list, even if my profile is, haha.


Aww, I am sorry >_<
Can you tell me please which page is your profile please ?

----------


## epuhs

can somebody link me a pvp profile that I can use as a base to learn how create some focus interrupt helpers and such?

or just post the code for focus interrupts.

edit: also, something for targetting totems?

----------


## Nordlicht

After patch 4.3.2 it doesn't work. Doesn't see WoW process.

----------


## stec2012

> After patch 4.3.2 it doesn't work. Doesn't see WoW process.


Try a clean install from the first page

----------


## attackruby

Hey i believe I know your issue your having,

I went to launch PQR and had problems too, and i did a fresh download etc, then i realized, Oh yeah, im running 64 Bit WoW... If you go back to 32bit, i bet it would work, i havent tested yet. im in a raid lol.

----------


## smrdlja

Anyone to do a bit better Prot Warrior profile? Old one has really suboptimal dps :/.

----------


## nebmyers

Anyone got a decent UH DK profile?

----------


## Tyron1989

can we get this to work on the 64-bit client? 

as much as i love 32bit im sure most of us have the ability to use the 64bit client but wont because we cant play our classes with out this :P

----------


## ShinyKnight

> can we get this to work on the 64-bit client? 
> 
> as much as i love 32bit im sure most of us have the ability to use the 64bit client but wont because we cant play our classes with out this :P


Are you ****ing kidding me? Seriously?

Can you just not read... Is that the problem?

Do you not see the EXACT SAME QUESTION -- AND THE @#$%ING ANSWER -- posted no less than 2983492839482 times in the last 3 pages or so?

And it's not just you, of course; feel free to scroll up on this page alone and marvel at the flock of anonymous illiterates cluttering up this thread with their own inane drivel.

Jesus lap-dancing Christ, KNOCK IT OFF ALREADY.

----------


## DKVance73

> Are you ****ing kidding me? Seriously?
> 
> Can you just not read... Is that the problem?
> 
> Do you not see the EXACT SAME QUESTION -- AND THE @#$%ING ANSWER -- posted no less than 2983492839482 times in the last 3 pages or so?
> 
> And it's not just you, of course; feel free to scroll up on this page alone and marvel at the flock of anonymous illiterates cluttering up this thread with their own inane drivel.
> 
> Jesus lap-dancing Christ, KNOCK IT OFF ALREADY.


Lap-dancing Christ FTW! I agree, before I usually post I do hit the "SEARCH" button and try to find the answer on my own. That's like trolling trade chat for answers when you can do a simple google search.

----------


## fluxflux

hi

i need help now i have a seperate profil for mindsear

local learned = GetSpellBookItemInfo("mind sear")
local target = UnitExists("mouseover")

if learned == nil or target == nil or PQR_IsMoving(1) or IsSpellInRange("mind sear", "mouseover") ~= 1 then return false else
return true
end


its does mindsear on mousover

now a question how i can doe this profil in a boss pve rotation with key R (to stop the single target and start aoe) without stop my boss rotation script? i don´t want switch profiles

 :Smile:

----------


## MastaRage

Hey guys I'm rolling a resto/ele shammy soon 85, how is any of the profiles, so far I've used the hunter profile and had amazing results.

Edit: also next im leveling a mage, any great profiles too?

----------


## Kinky

@fluxflux: there's a Mind Sear ability in my new profile.  :Smile: 

If you absolutely need it right now then:
Add this ability to the very top of your rotation profile.


```
if IsLeftControlKeyDown() then
	if IsSpellKnown(48045)
		and PQR_IsMoving(1) == false
		and UnitExists("mouseover")
		and IsSpellInRange(tostring(GetSpellInfo(48045)), "mouseover")
	then return true end
end
```

It'll start spamming Mind Sear on Mouseover as long as you keep Right Control key down. (The way I'm using it in my profile at the moment.)

----------


## Kratick

> @fluxflux: there's a Mind Sear ability in my new profile. 
> 
> If you absolutely need it right now then:
> Add this ability to the very top of your rotation profile.
> 
> 
> ```
> if IsLeftControlKeyDown() then
> 	if IsSpellKnown(48045)
> ...


Your old profile is fantastic, I can't wait to try out the new one. Any estimate on when it will become available?  :Smile:  Great work!

----------


## Kinky

Kratick: Should be up in a few minutes.  :Smile:

----------


## epuhs

can anyone answer my question from the last page about using spells on focus and targetting totems?

----------


## Kratick

> Kratick: Should be up in a few minutes.


Awesome, thanks again for all your hard work. It's greatly appreciated.

----------


## Kinky

There we go: My Shadow Priest profile is up and ready.
Current version: 4.6 - Updated: 05.02.2012

[ Download Here ]

Quite a few things have changed in the profile since the last update.
Improved a lot of things on them such as:
- Scalable casting and re-buff times
- Any Alt-key now casts Mass Dispel
- Holding down Left Shift during Ultraxion halts Heroic Will usage
- Added profile support for Tier 13 4 Set, a Mind Spike/Mind Blast nuke rotation embeded inside the regular rotation. (Not recommended unless you run with 4set Tier 13!)
- Re-implemented the leveling profile, casts Renew and PW: Shield at 65% health or less.
- Brushed up the mana sensitive profile.

Hope you guys will like it and thanks for the continued support.  :Smile: 
As always you can send me a PM with ideas, bugs, suggestions and such.

Also working on getting this up on Bubba's SVN repository for a second download option.

----------


## Kratick

> There we go: My Shadow Priest profile is up and ready.
> Current version: 4.6 - Updated: 05.02.2012
> 
> [ Download Here ]
> 
> Quite a few things have changed in the profile since the last update.
> Improved a lot of things on them such as:
> - Scalable casting and re-buff times
> - Any Alt-key now casts Mass Dispel
> ...


You rock! I'm testing this right now.. :-) as soon as my que pops.

Thank you

----------


## Tyron1989

So the answer to my question of getting this to work on the 64-bit client is......?



On another note anyone know if there is a Feral Tank (PVE) profile around? cant seem to find one =[

----------


## Kratick

@mentally

New profile works excellent, thanks a lot. 4PT13 is great.

Only thing I noticed was that it was mass dispelling with any alt key not just right, so I changed that in the ability editor. 

Also, if profile is turned on and you move, it will try to spam SW: Death, even if there's no target. I don't know how to fix this part.

@Tyron1989, It does not work with a 64-bit client.

----------


## stec2012

> So the answer to my question of getting this to work on the 64-bit client is......?
> 
> 
> 
> On another note anyone know if there is a Feral Tank (PVE) profile around? cant seem to find one =[


Your answer will be the same as all the others, revert back to the 32 bit client.

----------


## ticklets

> Anyone to do a bit better Prot Warrior profile? Old one has really suboptimal dps :/.


Sheuron has a good warrior prot profile, search his posts for his latest update.

----------


## Kinky

@Kratick: I'm not entirely sure why it does that. o.O Because it initially checks if we have an existant target before it starts spamming.
Might be that there's some internal delay with Shadow Word: Death because of the Mind Melt and Masochism talent.

But yeah, the Any-alt-key press on Mass Dispel was kinda intended. :P I can be a major clutz sometimes.

Edit:
Additionally, if you're farming Lovely Charms for the mount this year, you can make a few modifications to the ability, Power Word: Shield.
Create a new rotation profile with these abilities, in this order:
---- Global Variables -----
--- Buff Handler ---
Dispersion
Power Word: Shield
Shadowfiend
Archangel
Mind Spike
Mind Flay

Now, when editing PW: Shield, remove the level-requirement on the ability so it looks like this:


```
local lvl = UnitLevel("player")
local myHP = UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player") * 100

if IsSpellKnown(17)
	and myHP <= 65
then return true end
```

Walk over to Halls of Lightning Heroic and get to the Unyielding Garrison, simply activate the rotation and place yourself to either side of the piston thing in the middle. You should be racking up Lovely Charms like a champion in no-time.

----------


## Kratick

> @Kratick: I'm not entirely sure why it does that. o.O Because it initially checks if we have an existant target before it starts spamming.
> Might be that there's some internal delay with Shadow Word: Death because of the Mind Melt and Masochism talent.
> 
> But yeah, the Any-alt-key press on Mass Dispel was kinda intended. :P I can be a major clutz sometimes.


 :Smile:  it's all good!

----------


## smrdlja

> Sheuron has a good warrior prot profile, search his posts for his latest update.



Although I've been using his other profiles with great pleasure, I'm afraid prot warrior one ain't really on pair with those. DPS is low and prio is somehow wrong. Like zerk rage is never used, same goes with inner rage. I tried tweaking it, but looks like im quite bad with this.

----------


## sheuron

Here we go. The long awaited 64 bit version.

Official PQR 1.1.1 64bit

----------


## irri

> Here we go. The long awaited 64 bit version.
> 
> Official PQR 1.1.1 64bit


)) :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## jackus

> Here we go. The long awaited 64 bit version.
> 
> Official PQR 1.1.1 64bit


I dont need it, but I had to press the link to see if the internet is still the same.. 

And yup it is...

----------


## smrdlja

> Here we go. The long awaited 64 bit version.
> 
> Official PQR 1.1.1 64bit



Luv ya mate  :Smile: . Epic move :P

----------


## Phobix

> When you say toggle you mean that you want to hold down alt and it will bladeflurry or do you want to press alt once and it will use bladeflurry and then if you press it again it will stop using blade flurry?
> 
> Have a look at http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2173927 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.) where Xelper describes how you can implement a toggle function.
> 
> You script as it is does not checkl keypresses or anything, its just checks the blade flurry buff and either cast it or cancel it.


I would like to make it turn on with a single press and then turn off with a second press, basically swapping between the two. I omitted the actual key code as its pretty much assumed and I was really just posting pseudo code =)

----------


## Xelper

> Here we go. The long awaited 64 bit version.
> 
> Official PQR 1.1.1 64bit


I had a friend whisper me saying "sheuron released 64 bit offsets." I was like.... that doesn't make any sense! 

Now I get to listen to this sweet song.

----------


## tmleavitt

Is there a way to just Spam 1 spell such as Arcane Explosion for mages for aoe killing? Sorry, I am very new at this.

----------


## saga3180

> Is there a way to just Spam 1 spell such as Arcane Explosion for mages for aoe killing? Sorry, I am very new at this.


Is it too hard to spam one button???

----------


## ace99ro

@ bu_ba just tested your latest holy pala rotation from your SVN - i did Nefarian HC - it works awesome until the point when all the raid members are like @ 15% HP then stops , and does nothing , usually after every Crackle when all players take high AOE dmg the rotation just stops , after the other healers get the players up a little bit it starts working again , and so on - have no clue why it does that ... also the pre-latest release did the same when most of the raid was low it stopped ... tested that on ship boss in P2 when he does that aoe dmg thing .


keep up the great work , and i hope you can debug it cuz it works so great until that point

----------


## Xelper

> Is it too hard to spam one button???


He wants to farm mobs for Lovely Charms, most likely. Just remember this doesn't prevent you from AFKing out. Should hit a key every 25 mins or so.

Name: Arcane Explosion
Spell ID: 1449
Code:


```
return true
```

and for added effect, add this to the rotation above it: 
Name: Mage Armor
Spell ID: 6117
Code:


```
local sMageArmor = UnitBuffID("player", 6117)


if sMageArmor == nil then
	return true
end
```

----------


## ishtro

*Here is My Stance Dance Arms Warrior Profile.*

<<Download Here>>
-Left Alt will cast Defensive Cooldowns and will stay out on "Hour of Twilight."
- Left Control will Heroic Leap.
- Left Shift will cast AoE.
- Right Control will Pause rotation.
- In Game MACROs need to be used for "Sunder Armor" and "Thunder Clap." 
- Equipset's need to be added In Game for Surf-n-Board and 2 hand. 


1. Go In Game and setup your "equipset" .
-Open up your "Character Info"
-Go to "Equipment Manager" and hit "New Set"
-You are going to create TWO sets. One named "Shield" with upper case "S" and another named "2h"
- For "Shield" you will [X] everything out other than your 1hand weapon and shield.
-For "2h" you will [X] everything out other than your 2hand weapon.
-Make sure to update with new gear!	

2. Time to make some In Game Macros!
- You will use these to toggle the abilities on/off.

-Name First macro "SUNDER" all upper case.


```
 #showtooltip
/run RegisterCVar("SUNDER","no")    
/run if GetCVar("SUNDER")=="no" then SetCVar("SUNDER","yes") SetMacroSpell("SUNDER","Sunder Armor") return elseif GetCVar("SUNDER")=="yes" then SetCVar("SUNDER","no") SetMacroSpell("SUNDER","Throw") end
```

 -Name Second macro "TC" all upper case.



```
 #showtooltip
/run RegisterCVar("TC","no")
/run if GetCVar("TC")=="no" then SetCVar("TC","yes") SetMacroSpell("TC","Thunder Clap") return elseif GetCVar("TC")=="yes" then SetCVar("TC","no") SetMacroSpell("TC","Throw") end
```

Please send me a PM for bugs and suggestions
Some of the code was created by other coders and I would like to give thanks to them!

----------


## fluxflux

where i found a shadow burst rotation for download? like burning tendons in dragon soul?

----------


## kickmydog

My new SV profile.

Hunter Test Profile v4.rar

This includes a number of changes thanks to the hard work of Bu_Bu, I have merged the single target and AOE target profiles into one profile. This is only for SV at the moment and includes the ability to use a toggle switch from single target to AOE mode or just holding down Right Shift while you wish to AOE. You will have to pick which one you wish to use, by default Switching is in the rotation, if you wish to use toggle you have to swap them around.

Also if anyone has some free time to have a look at the "concussive shot" code and work out what is going wrong with it vs "concussive shot test" I'm all ears since "we" have been looking it over and haven't spotted what is bugging out with it. As a result I'm using the old code for it.

----------


## ishtro

Bossqwerty mail box is full ;/

----------


## Krivec

> My new SV profile.
> 
> Hunter Test Profile v4.rar
> 
> This includes a number of changes thanks to the hard work of Bu_Bu, I have merged the single target and AOE target profiles into one profile. This is only for SV at the moment and includes the ability to use a toggle switch from single target to AOE mode or just holding down Right Shift while you wish to AOE. You will have to pick which one you wish to use, by default Switching is in the rotation, if you wish to use toggle you have to swap them around.
> 
> Also if anyone has some free time to have a look at the "concussive shot" code and work out what is going wrong with it vs "concussive shot test" I'm all ears since "we" have been looking it over and haven't spotted what is bugging out with it. As a result I'm using the old code for it.


Don't work on russian off server (( after cast Hunter's Mark,just stops..

----------


## Kinky

@fluxflux: There is one in my profile list named PvE Raiding (4pT13) that has a guildt in AA/SFiend check with MB/MS Spam

----------


## kickmydog

> Don't work on russian off server (( after cast Hunter's Mark,just stops..


Did the previous versions work for your local?

----------


## kozzzan

Guys, anyone got a good blood DK rotation that heals (casts runetap, anti magic shell, etc.) when it drops below a certain percentage?
I'm using the one from Bubba (blood tank AOE) but my DK keeps dropping down to low health, killed me twice within an hour.
I tried moving runetap from avaible abilities to current abilities, etc. But it won't work  :Frown: 
EDIT: And is there a way to get the DK to attack something else or cast another spell if the monster it's attacking goes behind me? Cuz it just stands there and tries to attack it while more and more monsters attack me, but it just tries to get the one that's behind it.

I'd really preciate if there's anyone that help me with this, if you need any info about what more i need, feel free to pm me!
Thanks

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Guys, anyone got a good blood DK rotation that heals (casts runetap, anti magic shell, etc.) when it drops below a certain percentage?
> I'm using the one from Bubba (blood tank AOE) but my DK keeps dropping down to low health, killed me twice within an hour.
> I tried moving runetap from avaible abilities to current abilities, etc. But it won't work 
> EDIT: And is there a way to get the DK to attack something else or cast another spell if the monster it's attacking goes behind me? Cuz it just stands there and tries to attack it while more and more monsters attack me, but it just tries to get the one that's behind it.
> 
> I'd really preciate if there's anyone that help me with this, if you need any info about what more i need, feel free to pm me!
> Thanks


or...... you could just change targets manually..... thats something that i will NEVER implement because it's to situational (this is not a bot, it's a rotation assistant).... Anti-Magic shell is another one thats totally situational.... It's off the GCD so you can just click it when u need it.... Rune Tap is in the rotation, maybe a little bit low.... but it is in there.... Can I ask what your gear level is and what instances you are tanking?

----------


## kozzzan

> or...... you could just change targets manually..... thats something that i will NEVER implement because it's to situational (this is not a bot, it's a rotation assistant).... Anti-Magic shell is another one thats totally situational.... It's off the GCD so you can just click it when u need it.... Rune Tap is in the rotation, maybe a little bit low.... but it is in there.... Can I ask what your gear level is and what instances you are tanking?


Ah yes, sorry i actually thought it was an AFK bot, my bad.

I actually found out about Anti-magic shell and the runetap. I copied the spell into the profile, etc.
Not sure, but i seem to have another problem tho - i accidently closed it, but i had it all saved and stuff, but when i re-opened it, my profile and the new spells i had copied to the profile were gone. (I'm not sure if i'm saving right, on the rotation i just click reload and on abilities i click the save bar)

My itemlevel is 360, but it's not tanking gear. The thing is, i'm farming Lovely Charms and the mobs got around 3k hp, but they leave a debuff when they die.
It's what takes me down to such low health, cuz it stacks, and it really hurts :P

----------


## xax68

Any ideas of error occurance? Worked fine yesterday; win 7 64, removed dl'd twice, network 4 reinstalled and win updated...please help if you cane. Thank you



************** Exception Text **************
System.Configuration.ConfigurationErrorsException: Configuration system failed to initialize ---> System.Configuration.ConfigurationErrorsException: Root element is missing. (C:\Users\Mom\AppData\Local\Microsoft\PriorityQueueRotation.exe_Url_rdcvtpkwzn4r wmeeibe1dvvkmbifd1pe\1.1.0.0\user.config) ---> System.Xml.XmlException: Root element is missing.
at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Throw(Exception e)
at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.ParseDocumentContent()
at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Read()
at System.Xml.XmlTextReader.Read()
at System.Configuration.XmlUtil..ctor(Stream stream, String name, Boolean readToFirstElement, ConfigurationSchemaErrors schemaErrors)
at System.Configuration.BaseConfigurationRecord.InitConfigFromFile()
--- End of inner exception stack trace ---
at System.Configuration.ConfigurationSchemaErrors.ThrowIfErrors(Boolean ignoreLocal)
at System.Configuration.BaseConfigurationRecord.ThrowIfParseErrors(ConfigurationSch emaErrors schemaErrors)
at System.Configuration.BaseConfigurationRecord.ThrowIfInitErrors()
at System.Configuration.ClientConfigurationSystem.OnConfigRemoved(Object sender, InternalConfigEventArgs e)
--- End of inner exception stack trace ---
at System.Configuration.ClientConfigurationSystem.OnConfigRemoved(Object sender, InternalConfigEventArgs e)
at System.Configuration.Internal.InternalConfigRoot.OnConfigRemoved(InternalConfigE ventArgs e)
at System.Configuration.Internal.InternalConfigRoot.RemoveConfigImpl(String configPath, BaseConfigurationRecord configRecord)
at System.Configuration.BaseConfigurationRecord.GetSectionRecursive(String configKey, Boolean getLkg, Boolean checkPermission, Boolean getRuntimeObject, Boolean requestIsHere, Object& result, Object& resultRuntimeObject)
at System.Configuration.BaseConfigurationRecord.GetSection(String configKey)
at System.Configuration.ClientConfigurationSystem.System.Configuration.Internal.IIn ternalConfigSystem.GetSection(String sectionName)
at System.Configuration.ConfigurationManager.GetSection(String sectionName)
at System.Configuration.ClientSettingsStore.ReadSettings(String sectionName, Boolean isUserScoped)
at System.Configuration.LocalFileSettingsProvider.GetPropertyValues(SettingsContext context, SettingsPropertyCollection properties)
at System.Configuration.SettingsBase.GetPropertiesFromProvider(SettingsProvider provider)
at System.Configuration.SettingsBase.GetPropertyValueByName(String propertyName)
at System.Configuration.SettingsBase.get_Item(String propertyName)
at System.Configuration.ApplicationSettingsBase.GetPropertyValue(String propertyName)
at System.Configuration.ApplicationSettingsBase.get_Item(String propertyName)
at PriorityQueueRotation.Properties.Settings.get_Hotkey0Key()
at PriorityQueueRotation.frmMain.ConfigureHotkeys()
at PriorityQueueRotation.frmMain.frmMain_Load(Object sender, EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnLoad(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnCreateControl()
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl(Boolean fIgnoreVisible)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl()
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.ScrollableControl.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)


************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.239 (RTMGDR.030319-2300)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v4.0.30319/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
PriorityQueueRotation
Assembly Version: 1.1.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.1.1
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Mom/Desktop/pqr/PriorityQueueRotation.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.235 built by: RTMGDR
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 built by: RTMRel
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
System
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.236 built by: RTMGDR
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.233 built by: RTMGDR
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------
BlackMagic
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Mom/Desktop/pqr/BlackMagic.DLL
----------------------------------------
fasmdll_managed
Assembly Version: 1.0.3262.20709
Win32 Version: 
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Mom/Desktop/pqr/fasmdll_managed.DLL
----------------------------------------
msvcm90
Assembly Version: 9.0.30729.4940
Win32 Version: 9.00.30729.4940
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/WinSxS/x86_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4940_none_50916076bcb9a742/msvcm90.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Configuration
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 (RTMRel.030319-0100)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Configuration/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Configuration.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.

----------


## lawlmoto

> @fluxflux: There is one in my profile list named PvE Raiding (4pT13) that has a guildt in AA/SFiend check with MB/MS Spam


Thanks for all your work mentally, I am about 90% done with a modification of your code that properly clips mind flay with near perfect precision.

----------


## ticklets

> Although I've been using his other profiles with great pleasure, I'm afraid prot warrior one ain't really on pair with those. DPS is low and prio is somehow wrong. Like zerk rage is never used, same goes with inner rage. I tried tweaking it, but looks like im quite bad with this.


If you can message me with exactly how you want the abilities to be used I can edit it for you.

----------


## ticklets

> This thread is getting out of hand...
> 
> We need to create a new thread of some sort. A thread for profile writers ONLY. We can post our updates and ask questions about each other codes.
> 
> Leave this thread for requests/questions from leechers. Our code is getting lost in questions of "IZ THIS WORK WITH 64BIT?? XXX U SHUD TEST UR PROFILES LOL. HEY DOES ANYONE KNOW IF XXX PROFILE HAS BEEN RELEASED?"
> 
> It might be even easier for leechers to search through the posts in the other thread because there won't be as much clutter.
> 
> Example:
> ...


The longer this posts gets the more I wish this idea comes into fruition.

----------


## lawlmoto

Trying to do it two different methods, setting a request to a central handler that waits for a tick to cast, and a general pause-style version.

----------


## Xelper

@xax68: It looks like your settings .xml became corrupt, I am not sure where this is stored offhead. Install PQR to a different directory, you can copy all of your rotation XMLs later.

----------


## Krivec

> Did the previous versions work for your local?


Yes. I use your previous version very successfully, thanks man.

----------


## bu_ba_911

I have started an experiment with how I share my profiles with people (using git), and may in turn also be releasing either a tutorial, or another short video on how to "Revert" a profile from the latest revision to a previously known working one if anyone ever has problems with an SVN update. I only bring this up because I prefer to always give people the most options they can with the least interference on my end. So if I release an update that I have tested and it works for me on my end, but you load it up and it looks like DW won and the cataclysm struck your profile, it's a simple 3 clicks to revert back to a previous revision (of your choice)

how many people are interesting?

here's the git google code page to any who prefer git to svn

https://code.google.com/p/pqr-bubba-git/

----------


## snippetsr

anyone else get another patch update?

----------


## endersblade

So I recently updated my computer to Windows 7, and completely forgot to back up my PQR folder ><

Does anyone have a link to the PQR profile downloader? It doesn't seem to be up on owned anymore. Or does it not work anymore/not updated? I really do not want to have to download all of those profiles again manually ><

----------


## ZigizmunD

Hello guys,me need script for rogue,which check that my buff hangs on target,or no.Please help me with it.

----------


## Hoblerhans

Hey Guys

Its me again. My request is a little bit offtopic. Since I want to +rep all of the profile writers equally I appreciate it if someone can tell me whom I have already repped and who still need to be repped (not raped!) by me...
and yes I know my english still sucks and isn´t becoming better^^

Greetings from Germany

----------


## fluxflux

> Thanks for all your work mentally, I am about 90% done with a modification of your code that properly clips mind flay with near perfect precision.


can you post the modifikation than?

----------


## popeofdope

I've created a profile from one of Bubbas older DK profiles specifically for farming Lovely Charms from Throne of the Tides. All you need to do is park yourself in a position where your back is to a wall where the Unstable Corruptions spawn. You need to be in blood spec for this to work.

It gives me an average of 10 charms per minute so around 4.5 hours for the mount.

TotTCharm_DEATHKNIGHT_Abilities.zip

----------


## Kratick

> I've created a profile from one of Bubbas older DK profiles specifically for farming Lovely Charms from Throne of the Tides. All you need to do is park yourself in a position where your back is to a wall where the Unstable Corruptions spawn. You need to be in blood spec for this to work.
> 
> It gives me an average of 10 charms per minute so around 4.5 hours for the mount.
> 
> TotTCharm_DEATHKNIGHT_Abilities.zip


I wanted to try this but apparently my DK is not geared enough to solo the first boss, lol. I failed wiping on her for like 30 minutes. I probably should have put on my tanking gear though, I was trying to champion it out in dps gear. Will go back later with tanking set equipped to try this, but for now..Halls of lightning.

----------


## Xelper

> I wanted to try this but apparently my DK is not geared enough to solo the first boss, lol. I failed wiping on her for like 30 minutes. I probably should have put on my tanking gear though, I was trying to champion it out in dps gear. Will go back later with tanking set equipped to try this, but for now..Halls of lightning.


Could always just invite a friend to the party to take down the first boss.  :Smile:

----------


## solarwake

Xelper are there new offsets for the ninja us patch??

----------


## Xelper

> Xelper are there new offsets for the ninja us patch??


I wasn't aware of one. I will look into it. It shouldn't take me longer than 15 minutes or so to do when I get a chance this morning.

----------


## pepe2c

> I've created a profile from one of Bubbas older DK profiles specifically for farming Lovely Charms from Throne of the Tides. All you need to do is park yourself in a position where your back is to a wall where the Unstable Corruptions spawn. You need to be in blood spec for this to work.
> 
> It gives me an average of 10 charms per minute so around 4.5 hours for the mount.
> 
> TotTCharm_DEATHKNIGHT_Abilities.zip


+Rep
---------------

Todays ninja patch was a Launcher tools update. PQR is working for me

-------------


EDIT: PQR wont prevent you from becaming AFK. If u want to bot charms get an anti-afk tool

----------


## Xelper

> Xelper are there new offsets for the ninja us patch??


I get no patch when I launch my launcher. What version does your WoW say at the bottom left at the login screen. It should look like: 4.3.2 (15211)

EDIT: nm, pepe2c clarified.

----------


## smrdlja

Any chance you share how to create offsets with some other community member/s?

----------


## Xelper

> Any chance you share how to create offsets with some other community member/s?


Anyone who would have the ability to find offsets would already have the ability to find the offsets in use by my program, but I will provide a brief overview:


XML fields:
CurrentWoWVersion: The current version of WoW, for example we are on 4.3.2.15211. So set this field to 15211.
WoWVersionOffset: Use CheatEngine to search for a TEXT (string) that contains the current version of WoW (ie: 15211). Make sure you select the static one.
PlayerName: Use CheatEngine to search for the TEXT (string) that contains the currently logged in player's name. Make sure you select the static one.
PlayerClass: Use CheatEngine to search for "ALL (byte to double)" with a value containing the integer value (see below) of the player's class. Keep switching characters til you have it narrowed down. This should be within a few hundred bytes of the PlayerName offset.


```
            switch (myClass)
            {
                case "1":
                    return "WARRIOR";
                case "2":
                    return "PALADIN";
                case "3":
                    return "HUNTER";
                case "4":
                    return "ROGUE";
                case "5":
                    return "PRIEST";
                case "6":
                    return "DEATHKNIGHT";
                case "7":
                    return "SHAMAN";
                case "8":
                    return "MAGE";
                case "9":
                    return "WARLOCK";
                case "11":
                    return "DRUID";
                default:
                    return "";
            }
```

GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus: Using IDA go to the function for GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus (generate strings, search strings, etc.) then find the offset of the global variable that this function copies the value from.
GameState: I'm not exactly sure of the easiest way to find this, since RivaLFr provided this offset originally, and I simply know how to track it down in new versions... I am sure he has an easier way. Use IDA to find the offset in an older version of WoW where you know the offset. Find an XREF to this offset, then make a pattern to search for that same XREF in a new client.
Lua_DoStringAddress: This is the same as FrameScript::ExecuteBuffer from the InfoDump thread. If you can find GameState you can also find this using the same method.
Lua_GetLocalizedText: This is the same as FrameScript__GetLocalizedText from the InfoDump thread. If you can find GameState you can also find this using the same method. 

It should be noted that IDA rebases the offsets by +400000, so you should subtract 400000 from any offset you find in IDA or the InfoDump by TOM_RUS.

And please do not go asking the memory editing section for offsets or help finding them, there is plenty of documentation and they do not take kindly to that kind of thing over there. Its probably a really fast way to get banned.  :Smile:

----------


## ticklets

> Any chance you share how to create offsets with some other community member/s?


Why? Xelper generally comes out with the new offsets before the maintenance is finished.

We probably won't be getting new offsets until 5.0 anyways.

----------


## rovillien

Hi Guys Iv been here for a while now and sinds i dont want to be seen as a leecher i tought i made my self helpfull and made this if i should continu and buy host adress for it please let me know and Many thanks to The DEV of this programm may The lazyness guide you :P

*PQR Website*

----------


## Phishstick

Yea....not clicking on that ^

----------


## rovillien

> Yea....not clicking on that ^


No one is forcing you sweety :P

----------


## Jamsx1

Can anyone whip up a fast arms warrior profile that will dps in zerk stance, say use only wirwind,cleave,bladestorm,sweeping stikes and make victory rush top priority say less than 75% health. I wanna use this in place of the bot combat ai, since it kinda sucks. This is for farming slags in HoL for Lovely Charms. Thanks alot  :Smile:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hi Guys Iv been here for a while now and sinds i dont want to be seen as a leecher i tought i made my self helpfull and made this if i should continu and buy host adress for it please let me know and Many thanks to The DEV of this programm may The lazyness guide you :P
> 
> *PQR Website*


lol i like it  :Stick Out Tongue:  very cool  :Smile:

----------


## vitalic

delete this.

----------


## Shamrockstar

> Hi Guys Iv been here for a while now and sinds i dont want to be seen as a leecher i tought i made my self helpfull and made this if i should continu and buy host adress for it please let me know and Many thanks to The DEV of this programm may The lazyness guide you :P
> 
> *PQR Website*


Pretty slick.

----------


## merrikh

> Hi Guys Iv been here for a while now and sinds i dont want to be seen as a leecher i tought i made my self helpfull and made this if i should continu and buy host adress for it please let me know and Many thanks to The DEV of this programm may The lazyness guide you :P
> 
> *PQR Website*



very well done like the logo as well. now to implement the profiles  :Smile:

----------


## vazaru

I seem to be having some trouble getting PQR to work. When I run it, I am not able to select any process other than edit mode. WoW is running and I am running PQR 1.1.1. I have even tried running PQR as admin to no avail. Any help would be appreciated!

----------


## Shamrockstar

> I've created a profile from one of Bubbas older DK profiles specifically for farming Lovely Charms from Throne of the Tides. All you need to do is park yourself in a position where your back is to a wall where the Unstable Corruptions spawn. You need to be in blood spec for this to work.
> 
> It gives me an average of 10 charms per minute so around 4.5 hours for the mount.
> 
> TotTCharm_DEATHKNIGHT_Abilities.zip


Every little bit this gets hung up targeting a dead corruption. 

Edit: It's pretty nice anyway and I'm using it till a fix!

----------


## popeofdope

I think you just need to change one ability. The one called Target unstable


```
if UnitName("target") ~= "Unstable Corruption" or UnitIsDead("target") then
	return true
else
	return false
end
```

What I think it will do is rerun the /target Unstable corruption macro if there is no current target or the current target is dead.

I haven't added anything to deal with the bigger adds that spawn every 2 hours but my DKs gear is quite decent and can kill it just through heart striking any smaller adds that spawn. I'm probably not going to do much more with this profile since the mounts have tanked on my server.

----------


## endersblade

> I seem to be having some trouble getting PQR to work. When I run it, I am not able to select any process other than edit mode. WoW is running and I am running PQR 1.1.1. I have even tried running PQR as admin to no avail. Any help would be appreciated!


You're probably using the 64 bit version of WoW, which PQR doesn't currently support. Go back a couple of pages and read about switching back to the 32 bit version.

----------


## vazaru

> You're probably using the 64 bit version of WoW, which PQR doesn't currently support. Go back a couple of pages and read about switching back to the 32 bit version.


Indeed I am. Thanks for the help, works like a charm now!  :Smile:

----------


## Xelper

@Throne Unstable Corruption farming profiles:
It is good that you do a normal rotation when you target a Twilight Sentry. 

There is a spot right here:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/41165685/spot.jpg

That can almost hit every single elemental and I average about 800+ per hour. The 2 Sentries that respawn after 2 hours also come in at an angle where you can kill them with AB. The bot would die if I didnt have the AB spamming code.

Here it is if anyone wants it:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/41165685/Throne_MAGE.zip

Be Arcane. Stand in that spot in the screenshot and use the "Throne" rotation. Make sure you are facing away from the black 'spouts' coming in (like I am in the screenshot.) There is another rotation that will convert the charms to bracelets and buy the 1st item in the vendor, use that only with the proper vendor open... don't complain if it buys out some other vendor because you left it running.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## couky

> My new SV profile.
> 
> Hunter Test Profile v4.rar
> 
> This includes a number of changes thanks to the hard work of Bu_Bu, I have merged the single target and AOE target profiles into one profile. This is only for SV at the moment and includes the ability to use a toggle switch from single target to AOE mode or just holding down Right Shift while you wish to AOE. You will have to pick which one you wish to use, by default Switching is in the rotation, if you wish to use toggle you have to swap them around.
> 
> Also if anyone has some free time to have a look at the "concussive shot" code and work out what is going wrong with it vs "concussive shot test" I'm all ears since "we" have been looking it over and haven't spotted what is bugging out with it. As a result I'm using the old code for it.


I like a lot your profiles because your rotations work on my low level hunter.
Also, options like "auto target pet target" or "auto target tank target" are awesome !
Thank you very much for your hard work.  :Big Grin: 




> Hi Guys Iv been here for a while now and sinds i dont want to be seen as a leecher i tought i made my self helpfull and made this if i should continu and buy host adress for it please let me know and Many thanks to The DEV of this programm may The lazyness guide you :P
> 
> *PQR Website*


It'nice, I like it.
You should continue it.

----------


## pixie12

Any good combat rogue ones about?

----------


## lilmonkey

> It looks like the problem is occurring when it is trying to attach to your WoW/install the detour/check the playername/class... just to verify, your WoW is version 14333 (the live version) correct?


actually the live version for both US and EU is 15211. Go to the first post in the thread and update your pqr

----------


## crystal_tech

> Hi Guys Iv been here for a while now and sinds i dont want to be seen as a leecher i tought i made my self helpfull and made this if i should continu and buy host adress for it please let me know and Many thanks to The DEV of this programm may The lazyness guide you :P
> 
> *PQR Website*


looks nice..but i have a love hate thing with websites in full flash.

----------


## Gorthok

@bu_ba_911

Your svn trunk link is not working, and could you possibly look into your unholy rotation. It is not keeping up with anything. Thanks <3

----------


## couky

Tried 3 different profiles for Dk frost pve with an Ilvel 383 during 3 minutes on dummy boss :
- Bubbas' profile > 18K (without emperor rune weapon ) and 21K (with emperor rune weapon)
- Gorthoks'profile > 19,5K (without emperor rune weapon )
- Leetjerk > 18K (without emperor rune weapon ) and 20K (with emperor rune weapon)

What do I like about them ?
Bubba and Leetjerk use in their rotation the spell : emperor rune weapon and Bubba profile also use the ghoul while the 2 others don't.
Gorthok gave some nice options, like an auto heal with death strike and be able to auto use trinkets.
Bubba profile automacly begin the batlle with you launch the profile while the others, you need to manually attack the enemy before their rotation could begin.





> Any good combat rogue ones about?


You can try Sheuron profiles : http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...queue-324.html ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

Just scroll down the page until you see his post.

----------


## Gorthok

> Tried 3 different profiles for Dk frost pve with an Ilvel 383 during 3 minutes on dummy boss :
> - Bubbas' profile > 18K (without emperor rune weapon ) and 21K (with emperor rune weapon)
> - Gorthoks'profile > 19,5K (without emperor rune weapon )
> - Leetjerk > 18K (without emperor rune weapon ) and 20K (with emperor rune weapon)
> 
> What do I like about them ?
> Bubba and Leetjerk use in their rotation the spell : emperor rune weapon and Bubba profile also use the ghoul while the 2 others don't.
> Gorthok gave some nice options, like an auto heal with death strike and be able to auto use trinkets.
> Bubba profile automacly begin the batlle with you launch the profile while the others, you need to manually attack the enemy before their rotation could begin.
> ...




<3 -_- <--

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @bu_ba_911
> 
> Your svn trunk link is not working, and could you possibly look into your unholy rotation. It is not keeping up with anything. Thanks <3


will do, may be something I messed up when I was playing around with git haha (loving git fyi) so much more powerful for end users

----------


## ShinyKnight

> Tried 3 different profiles for Dk frost pve with an Ilvel 383 during 3 minutes on dummy boss :
> - Bubbas' profile > 18K (without emperor rune weapon ) and 21K (with emperor rune weapon)
> - Gorthoks'profile > 19,5K (without emperor rune weapon )
> - Leetjerk > 18K (without emperor rune weapon ) and 20K (with emperor rune weapon)
> 
> What do I like about them ?
> Bubba and Leetjerk use in their rotation the spell : emperor rune weapon and Bubba profile also use the ghoul while the 2 others don't.
> Gorthok gave some nice options, like an auto heal with death strike and be able to auto use trinkets.
> Bubba profile automacly begin the batlle with you launch the profile while the others, you need to manually attack the enemy before their rotation could begin.
> ...


Just to clarify... You realize that 3 minutes is not nearly long enough to get a statistically significant sample, right?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Tried 3 different profiles for Dk frost pve with an Ilvel 383 during 3 minutes on dummy boss :
> - Bubbas' profile > 18K (without emperor rune weapon ) and 21K (with emperor rune weapon)
> - Gorthoks'profile > 19,5K (without emperor rune weapon )
> - Leetjerk > 18K (without emperor rune weapon ) and 20K (with emperor rune weapon)
> 
> What do I like about them ?
> Bubba and Leetjerk use in their rotation the spell : emperor rune weapon and Bubba profile also use the ghoul while the 2 others don't.
> Gorthok gave some nice options, like an auto heal with death strike and be able to auto use trinkets.
> Bubba profile automacly begin the batlle with you launch the profile while the others, you need to manually attack the enemy before their rotation could begin.
> ...


For the record, my profile is 90% gorthoks, I just edited some numbers and fixed a ability or two and added like 2. He wrote the ENTIRE groundwork for frost dks, and from that spawned unholy dk, which helped me learn more to create blood as well, so credit is due where credit is earned. Oh yea, and leet is 95% gorthoks groundwork too, just copied from me haha  :Smile:  so consider gorthoks rotation "pure" while ours are more complex.

--edit--

as it turns out i forgot what my own abilities did, this is working as intended  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Gorthok

> For the record, my profile is 90% gorthoks, I just edited some numbers and fixed a ability or two and added like 2. He wrote the ENTIRE groundwork for frost dks, and from that spawned unholy dk, which helped me learn more to create blood do, credit is due where credit is earned. Oh yea, and fleet is 95% gorthoks groundwork to just copied from me haha  so consider gorthoks rotation "pure" while ours are more complex.
> 
> --edit--
> 
> lol just realized that there was a bug in my Frost Rotation 
> 
> 
> 
> the enemy ability is supposed to have a UnitAffectingCombat("player") ~= nil HAHAHA
> ...



you make me turn red <3

----------


## Meatglue

In Sheuron's fire mage profiles, would it be better served to use the aoe function for rbg's in the pve profile when everyone is stacked on top of each other? It seems to spell cleave harder than the pvp one or am I wrong? Just setting myself up for best spell cleave dps. I use the fire one in arena with great success though.

----------


## merrikh

Hey Blinded would u be able to do a shammy Enhancement pvp profile when u get this one ironed out?

----------


## imdasandman

> For the record, my profile is 90% gorthoks, I just edited some numbers and fixed a ability or two and added like 2. He wrote the ENTIRE groundwork for frost dks, and from that spawned unholy dk, which helped me learn more to create blood as well, so credit is due where credit is earned. Oh yea, and leet is 95% gorthoks groundwork too, just copied from me haha  so consider gorthoks rotation "pure" while ours are more complex.
> 
> --edit--
> 
> as it turns out i forgot what my own abilities did, this is working as intended


Hey Bubba in leetjerks masterfrost/masterfrost boss rotation/abilities I edited his focus( dark sanc ) code with hagara spell steal. All the end user has to do is make her the focus target. Than once copied hit the DS keybind and it will fire off the copied spell


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk

----------


## rovillien

> looks nice..but i have a love hate thing with websites in full flash.


Well Feel Free in making one i was just bored and sinds i never post(only read) i tough hey what the hell and whipped it up sinds i find it hard to find profiles in this thread hehe but yeah a html version wouldnt be a bad idea:P



> In Sheuron's fire mage profiles, would it be better served to use the aoe function for rbg's in the pve profile when everyone is stacked on top of each other? It seems to spell cleave harder than the pvp one or am I wrong? Just setting myself up for best spell cleave dps. I use the fire one in arena with great success though.


yea i find that pve Aoe rot is kinda controlling and dishing out more dmg plus it has (use evocation fuction when enemy is snared or incapitated) as for the pvp profile its very good 1 vs 1 just want to stop it from counterspelling on cd should counter when havy a big heal or smtn with a cast time right now it counter spell evry thing and also ad a ignore Polly'd target option

----------


## Darkstylo

Found this a few days ago:
https://code.google.com/p/pqr-svn-pr...source/browse/

----------


## Meatglue

> Well Feel Free in making one i was just bored and sinds i never post(only read) i tough hey what the hell and whipped it up sinds i find it hard to find profiles in this thread hehe but yeah a html version wouldnt be a bad idea:P
> 
> yea i find that pve Aoe rot is kinda controlling and dishing out more dmg plus it has (use evocation fuction when enemy is snared or incapitated) as for the pvp profile its very good 1 vs 1 just want to stop it from counterspelling on cd should counter when havy a big heal or smtn with a cast time right now it counter spell evry thing and also ad a ignore Polly'd target option


Figured it would be easy just to add some of the pvp abilities to the pve rotation but something didnt jive and did not work correctly. Maybe Sheuron himself would make a bg version for heavy aoe or I will just try again without errors. Would be pretty nasty to to dot cleave and throw blastwave and ring of frost at same time just by a push of a shift button lol. I was not sure why counterspell was in the rotation as I usually use auto interrupt. 

Something I have been working on is adding a collection of heals/cc's worth itnerrupting to add to the list and when doing pvp just disable auto interrupt to only interrupt listed spells. Just need to go through each class and find their spells that should always be interrupted.

----------


## Meatglue

> Found this a few days ago:
> https://code.google.com/p/pqr-svn-pr...source/browse/


That is Bubba's svn page. Not sure if you were thinking it was not a user here or not but it is. :P

----------


## Darkstylo

> That is Bubba's svn page. Not sure if you were thinking it was not a user here or not but it is. :P


no it's not
Bubba's SVN = http://code.google.com/p/bubba-pqr-p...a-pqr-profiles

----------


## Kratick

> no it's not
> Bubba's SVN = http://code.google.com/p/bubba-pqr-p...a-pqr-profiles


It's blitz's svn, he posted it earlier on this thread. Quite a few pages back though.

----------


## rovillien

Here yall Go Profile Page Updated Click Your Class Crest To Download the profiles


PQR

PS: Would love to have someone make me a Sig (hello kitty with my name: Racheline) or (Rosario+vampire including my name)

----------


## smrdlja

> Here yall Go Profile Page Updated Click Your Class Crest To Download the profiles
> 
> 
> PQR
> 
> PS: Would love to have someone make me a Sig (hello kitty with my name: Racheline) or (Rosario+vampire including my name)


Hm... warrior profile is outdated.

----------


## rovillien

> Hm... warrior profile is outdated.


Well there is a collection of profiles in the warrior tab so thaths all i could find (from this thread)

----------


## Kinky

I wonder why Mediafire constantly find it amusing deleting my uploads.
Only a matter of time before they delete my new upload.

I'll try and find some alternative way to host my profile instead.  :Smile:

----------


## cukiemunster

> Hi Guys Iv been here for a while now and sinds i dont want to be seen as a leecher i tought i made my self helpfull and made this if i should continu and buy host adress for it please let me know and Many thanks to The DEV of this programm may The lazyness guide you :P
> 
> *PQR Website*


Is your Warlock link broken, or do you just simply not have any lock profiles listed?

----------


## Gabbz

The PQR website is nice but not that practical. A Git set up or a PQR dedicated forum would be more efficient. I think someone, pala?, tried to create a PQR forum long way back.

I think that from a profile and community would be more practical to be honest.

----------


## rovillien

> Is your Warlock link broken, or do you just simply not have any lock profiles listed?


 :Frown: sadly i have found no warlock profiles only the one included in PQR when you download it sorry

----------


## ishtro

Looks like there is something wrong with my execute code. I will have it fixed tonight when I get off work.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

----------


## merrikh

> I wonder why Mediafire constantly find it amusing deleting my uploads.
> Only a matter of time before they delete my new upload.
> 
> I'll try and find some alternative way to host my profile instead. 
> 
> Edit: might be thinking of mega upload actually


I think i read Media fires servers on the east coast have been seized by the government for the use of illegally distributing programs by ppl uploading them. And I think they said they are deleting files

----------


## Darkstylo

I can setup a forum easily or 1 dedicated SVN for all authors..
Like i've mentioned before it's quite messy reading through 366 pages.

----------


## smrdlja

Boss or any other Warrior profile maker, is it possible to make profile to use Heroic Trow when we are not in melee range? Like when running to target or so? When glyphed for applaying armor debuff, its nice.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I can setup a forum easily or 1 dedicated SVN for all authors..
> Like i've mentioned before it's quite messy reading through 366 pages.


its been tried before, but the problem is not all program writers are on board with the solutions being recommended.....

-----



> Boss or any other Warrior profile maker, is it possible to make profile to use Heroic Trow when we are not in melee range? Like when running to target or so? When glyphed for applaying armor debuff, its nice.



Name: Heroic Throw
SpellID: 57755
Target: Target
LUA Code:


```
if UnitExists("target") and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(78), "target") == 0 then
	if select(2, GetSpellCooldown(57755) == 0 then
		return true
	end
end
```

untested but it should work

----------


## crystal_tech

i'm currentlly working on a site that will allow writers some space to upload to and have a bug tracker for user reports. its almost done.

----------


## smrdlja

> Name: Heroic Throw
> SpellID: 57755
> Target: Target
> LUA Code:
> 
> 
> ```
> if UnitExists("target") and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(78), "target") == 0 then
> 	if select(2, GetSpellCooldown(57755) == 0 then
> ...


Thx for trying to help buba!

Getting this error:



```
Message: [string " function pqrFunc0() return true end  function pqrFuncBefore0()..."]:141: ')' expected near 'then'
```

----------


## Kinky

@smrdlja: Bubba forgot a ) at the end there. This will work:


```
if UnitExists("target") and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(78), "target") == 0 then
	if select(2, GetSpellCooldown(57755)) == 0 then
		return true
	end
end
```

----------


## cukiemunster

> I can setup a forum easily or 1 dedicated SVN for all authors..
> Like i've mentioned before it's quite messy reading through 366 pages.


^^^this x10000^^^
As a new PQR user, the layout here is quite atrocious to figure out, and try to find something. The links in the OP seem to be outdated making finding profiles here quite a pain in the arse.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @smrdlja: Bubba forgot a ) at the end there. This will work:
> 
> 
> ```
> if UnitExists("target") and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(78), "target") == 0 then
> 	if select(2, GetSpellCooldown(57755)) == 0 then
> 		return true
> 	end
> end
> ```


Thank you lol, just quickly wrote that up, stupid select XD haha

@crystal can't wait to see what you come up with in a final product, I like that options are popping up in regards to ease of sharing profiles  :Smile: 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk

----------


## Lofty

A dedicated "Profile site" would be nice. 

But if most writers are not willing to sign up there (It's nice to have the REP on this forum TBH) then i don't see why profiles are not released at WoW Bot Maps And Profiles

That way all PQR stuff it kept on one site, easyer to talking to the profile writers/bug report. And people still get there rep  :Smile: 

Could be a topic in that subforum like

[PQR] Holy Paladin

etc.

----------


## firepong

@ bu_ba_911

Was that you the other day that posed a profile to turn Create Charm Bracelets and keep turning them in to buy tokens? If so, could I get that. For the life of me, I cannot find it in the last 5 pages. Guess my old eyes are getting the best of me these days :s

If it wasn't you bu_ba, you by any chance know who it was? My search is turning up nothing. And it gets old real quick making 450 bracelets and turning them in a few at a time x.x

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @ bu_ba_911
> 
> Was that you the other day that posed a profile to turn Create Charm Bracelets and keep turning them in to buy tokens? If so, could I get that. For the life of me, I cannot find it in the last 5 pages. Guess my old eyes are getting the best of me these days :s
> 
> If it wasn't you bu_ba, you by any chance know who it was? My search is turning up nothing. And it gets old real quick making 450 bracelets and turning them in a few at a time x.x


it was xelper, just look at his recent posts.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk

----------


## firepong

> it was xelper, just look at his recent posts.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


I found the post I thought was looking for, well not exactly. THe post I thought was to make bracelets was just one to farm. I guess I'll just stick with my macro to spam /use Lovely Charm till it doesn't suit me well enough lol. Thanks for telling me who to look for  :Wink:

----------


## kozzzan

EDIT: I found out how lol, silly me

----------


## Meatglue

> I found the post I thought was looking for, well not exactly. THe post I thought was to make bracelets was just one to farm. I guess I'll just stick with my macro to spam /use Lovely Charm till it doesn't suit me well enough lol. Thanks for telling me who to look for


It is included in the profile as Xelper mentioned in the post.

----------


## Meatglue

I think this code for Living Bomb is what is making the aoe so awesome for mages in the pve rotation, is it not possible to use for pvp on bg's due to not having enemy nameplates to check for other people nearby?



```
if not CheckLV then
  function CheckLV(t)
    if IsSpellInRange(tostring(GetSpellInfo(133)),t) == 1 
    and not UnitDebuffID(t,44457,"PLAYER") 
    and UnitHealth(t) > UnitHealthMax("player") 
    and UnitCanAttack("player",t) 
    and not UnitIsDeadOrGhost(t) 
    and not PQR_IsOutOfSight(t) 
    then return true end 
  end
end

if CheckLV("target") then 
  PQR_CustomTarget = "target"
  return true
elseif CheckLV("focus") then 
  PQR_CustomTarget = "focus"
  return true
end
```

After thinking about it, I am not sure this is the difference between the two profiles for aoe. For burst aoe you hold down left shift on the pve profile and this is not part of that. This is frustrating me it seems so simple yet I can not figure out the best way to set up a spell cleave rotation. Maybe a mouse over LB ability would come in handy for that to set up multiple targets with the debuff.

----------


## Sharge

Would it be possible to add something For Rocket Jump ( Goblin racial)

If target is 10 yard plus and less than 15 , Jump then Goblin Jump

If not , use Ghost wolf

----------


## Bossqwerty

I just finished up my Titans Grip profile, it is very high quality, as high as my arms stance dance profile. Right alt activates cooldowns, left shift toggles aoe mode, left ctrl is heroic leap. It uses an entirely separate rotation for execute phase - landsouls "advanced execute."

***important***
Before you run this profile you must activate the "reset" rotation for a few seconds, you'll know what I'm talking about when you see it. If any other problems arise just run the reset profile again. It will also avoid fading light and hour of twilight automatically. as will my stance dance profile

Watch this video so you know how to set up your latency tolerance etc for the advanced execute to work: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OWoxXTB7i4

BossTG2.0.rar

Here's my arms stance dance profile, also very high quality. This is not an updated version, I've yet to find anything to improve on.

BossSD6.2.rar

Here's my SMF profile, this is not high quality. Only the basic rotation

BossSMF1.0.rar

edit: I just realized i left some debugging print code in my TG profile so its going to spam you with some messages sometimes

----------


## merrikh

can some1 make a script then i can put into the top of my rotation so itll start attacking when the tank does as well as target when the tank is attacking in combat?

edit: nvm i got it

----------


## ishtro

*Update Stance Dance Arms Warrior Profile.*

<<Download Here>>
-Left Alt will cast Defensive Cooldowns and will stay out on "Hour of Twilight."
- Left Control will Heroic Leap.
- Left Shift will cast AoE.
- Right Control will Pause rotation.
- In Game MACROs need to be used for "Sunder Armor" and "Thunder Clap." 
- Equipset's need to be added In Game for Surf-n-Board and 2 hand. 


1. Go In Game and setup your "equipset" .
-Open up your "Character Info"
-Go to "Equipment Manager" and hit "New Set"
-You are going to create TWO sets. One named "Shield" with upper case "S" and another named "2h"
- For "Shield" you will [X] everything out other than your 1hand weapon and shield.
-For "2h" you will [X] everything out other than your 2hand weapon.
-Make sure to update with new gear!	

2. Time to make some In Game Macros!
- You will use these to toggle the abilities on/off.

-Name First macro "SUNDER" all upper case.


```
 #showtooltip
/run RegisterCVar("SUNDER","no")    
/run if GetCVar("SUNDER")=="no" then SetCVar("SUNDER","yes") SetMacroSpell("SUNDER","Sunder Armor") return elseif GetCVar("SUNDER")=="yes" then SetCVar("SUNDER","no") SetMacroSpell("SUNDER","Throw") end
```

 -Name Second macro "TC" all upper case.



```
 #showtooltip
/run RegisterCVar("TC","no")
/run if GetCVar("TC")=="no" then SetCVar("TC","yes") SetMacroSpell("TC","Thunder Clap") return elseif GetCVar("TC")=="yes" then SetCVar("TC","no") SetMacroSpell("TC","Throw") end
```

*BUGS*
-Fixed the execute code!

Please send me a PM for bugs and suggestions
Some of the code was created by other coders and I would like to give thanks to them!

----------


## ishtro

> I just finished up my Titans Grip profile, it is very high quality, as high as my arms stance dance profile. Right alt activates cooldowns, left shift toggles aoe mode, left ctrl is heroic leap. It uses an entirely separate rotation for execute phase - landsouls "advanced execute."
> 
> ***important***
> Before you run this profile you must activate the "reset" rotation for a few seconds, you'll know what I'm talking about when you see it. If any other problems arise just run the reset profile again. It will also avoid fading light and hour of twilight automatically. as will my stance dance profile
> 
> Watch this video so you know how to set up your latency tolerance etc for the advanced execute to work: Compendium Teaser - Fury Advanced Profile Execute Rotation - YouTube
> 
> BossTG2.0.rar
> 
> ...


Awesome work boss!

----------


## sheuron

Profile updates, package includes:
*Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Fire PvP, Arcane PvE)
*Priest* (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
*Hunter* (MM PvE, Survival PvE)
*Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
*Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
*Death Knight* (Frost PvP)
*Shaman* (Elemental PvE)
Also included 2 text files with code necesary to auto gather herbs and archaelogy fragments

http://goo.gl/rseZ0

- All profiles print a warning if the user is not level 85 or using non english game client
- New command added to Holy Priest profile. Type /extra to auto follow party TANK, hold right mouse buttom to temporally override auto walk function.

----------


## Bossqwerty

> Awesome work boss!


Thanks, you as well. I gave your profile a shot and it works great. Would definitely recommend anyone using stance dance arms to check it out.

----------


## Meatglue

> Profile updates, package includes:
> *Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Fire PvP, Arcane PvE)
> *Priest* (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
> *Hunter* (MM PvE, Survival PvE)
> *Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
> *Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
> *Death Knight* (Frost PvP)
> *Shaman* (Elemental PvE)
> Also included 2 text files with code necesary to auto gather herbs and archaelogy fragments
> ...


Any changes done to mage or dk? Would rather keep the same if not since I have added a few abilities.

----------


## pepe2c

any enhancement profile over ther?

----------


## sheuron

> Any changes done to mage or dk? Would rather keep the same if not since I have added a few abilities.


Cant remember, i usually tweaking code while playing, nothing important i guess

----------


## Meatglue

Anyone know of a better way to use necrotic strike(73975) for pvp as unholy/frost for pvp to keep full stacks up besides return true? There is not a set number of stacks it just shows the amount of hp absorbed change but it does last 10 seconds.

----------


## Shaela

> Profile updates, package includes:
> *Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Fire PvP, Arcane PvE)
> *Priest* (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
> *Hunter* (MM PvE, Survival PvE)
> *Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
> *Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
> *Death Knight* (Frost PvP)
> *Shaman* (Elemental PvE)
> Also included 2 text files with code necesary to auto gather herbs and archaelogy fragments
> ...


I love you Sheuron, been using your profiles since like page 30 or so of this thread, Your profiles are so comprehensive, very well written. Thank you!! The hunter profiles are the best! 

Question, on the priest disc pvp, is that ok to use for pve?

----------


## sheuron

> I love you Sheuron, been using your profiles since like page 30 or so of this thread, Your profiles are so comprehensive, very well written. Thank you!! The hunter profiles are the best! 
> 
> Question, on the priest disc pvp, is that ok to use for pve?


You can use it on pve if all you need is to autocast shields and penance, but pve/pvp rotation is not the same, you ll miss lot of spells.

----------


## PureLife

```
local  _,c = GetContainerItemInfo(bag,slot)
    local iname = GetItemInfo(GetContainerItemLink(bag,slot))
    if ( c > 4 and (iname == "Copper Ore" or iname == "Tin Ore" or iname == "Iron Ore" or iname == "Mithril Ore" or iname== "Thorium Ore" or iname == "Fel Iron Ore" or iname == "Adamantite Ore" or iname == "Cobalt Ore" or iname == "Saronite Ore" or iname == "Obsidium Ore" or iname == "Elementium Ore" or iname == "Pyrite Ore")) and IsSpellKnown(31252) then
      RunMacroText("/cast Prospecting")
      RunMacroText("/use "..bag.." "..slot)
    return true
    end
```

Hey experts, the above code was modified off onya's DE/JC, i tried deciphering LUA with my limited knowledge but after cutting and pasting and adding some ores. It still doesn't work. Anyone could try to help me with it?

----------


## wuzbob

Whatever happened with the prot pvp or resto shaman pvp profiles? hah seems like they just disappeared.

----------


## Debordes

I remember at one point seeing a ret PvP profile, anyone have that?

----------


## LtButterman

> I just finished up my Titans Grip profile, it is very high quality, as high as my arms stance dance profile. Right alt activates cooldowns, left shift toggles aoe mode, left ctrl is heroic leap. It uses an entirely separate rotation for execute phase - landsouls "advanced execute."
> 
> ***important***
> Before you run this profile you must activate the "reset" rotation for a few seconds, you'll know what I'm talking about when you see it. If any other problems arise just run the reset profile again. It will also avoid fading light and hour of twilight automatically. as will my stance dance profile
> 
> Watch this video so you know how to set up your latency tolerance etc for the advanced execute to work: Compendium Teaser - Fury Advanced Profile Execute Rotation - YouTube
> 
> BossTG2.0.rar
> 
> ...


Santa came early yet again?

Awesome work buddy, as always.

----------


## gxralf

Can u make it support x64 edition?

----------


## Meatglue

> I remember at one point seeing a ret PvP profile, anyone have that?


Dragonfire has one stock with PQR if you dl it.

----------


## Bossqwerty

> Santa came early yet again?
> 
> Awesome work buddy, as always.


Thanks. My next project will be bringing the SMF profile up to par with the other ones. Just waiting for a good off hand to drop. No luck this week.

----------


## Kaolla

> Can u make it support x64 edition?


...I'll be over there in the corner. Smothering myself.

On a useful note, amazing job Bossqwerty. It really looks like you put a ton of work into this profile.

----------


## bu_ba_911

Alright because this is seriously the only thing I haven't seen anyone say EVER worked right.... I developed the GROUNDWORK ONLY profile for Balance Druid

With this, any competent LUA coder can finish what I've started here and make a good Balance Druid profile. I'm nowhere near 85 on my druid so I didn't even bother trying to finish, however I get Eclipse reading built in, plus a manual switch if the program can't figure it out (untested but written). It has the debuffs coded (Moonfire(Sunfire) and Insect Swarm) plus Starsurge, as well as Wrath (In solar) and Starfire (In lunar).

2-7-2012_Balance_Bubba.zip - bubba-pqr-profiles - 2-7-2012 Balance Druid GROUNDWORK ONLY - Bubba - My Profiles for PQR - Google Project Hosting

this is not a complete profile so if anyone asks me to finish it, or why it isn't finished, or anything relating to me finishing it or why it's not finished, I will ignore you. consider yourselves warned.

Anyone can go in and read the notes I've posted (--- Notes --- Ability) and be able to see how I built the basics of it, and from there, a simple copy/paste and swapping our of spell names can probably get a decent profile up and running....

This is a present to you all. I hope somebody is up to the task of completing it  :Big Grin:

----------


## kickmydog

Ok updated my SV profile.

Finally worked out the problem with Serpent Sting this should fix it. I didn't notice it in my raids since I do 10 mans, so I didn't think about it, but it was checking for serpent sting, which included other hunter's serpent sting. That would stop it from casting serpent sting. Should be fixed now, tested on 25 man LFR.

Hunter Test Profile v5.rar

----------


## Xelper

> ...I'll be over there in the corner. Smothering myself.
> 
> On a useful note, amazing job Bossqwerty. It really looks like you put a ton of work into this profile.


Yeah, really, I need to make a header in the main post in size 72 font saying that x64 will not be coming soon if ever. As far as I know there is minimal to no performance gain at this time, and it would require me to at least completely rewrite all of the code related to memory reading, writing and injecting. 

I got as far as trying to read the player name from the 64 bit client, getting an error saying that a 32-bit module cannot interact with a 64-bit module and I gave up. 

If there is ever a real reason for a 64 bit client (read: noticeable performance gains) I will do it.

----------


## Ralphiuss

Alright so debating on returning to WoW figured I get caught up with PQR....I've updated my SVN with whatever profile I could find..And that was about 150+ pages of going trough. I even got in Kickmydog's updated SV posted 6 minutes ago. 

To my knowledge this SVN has about any profile that was written on here and that still had a valid download link. 

pqr-svn-profiles - managed by Ralphiuss

----------


## Bossqwerty

Does anyone know of a way to track swing timers? I'm looking for some way to check what MH + OH swing timer is at and then depending on the result triggering an ability.

----------


## smrdlja

> @smrdlja: Bubba forgot a ) at the end there. This will work:
> 
> 
> ```
> if UnitExists("target") and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(78), "target") == 0 then
> 	if select(2, GetSpellCooldown(57755)) == 0 then
> 		return true
> 	end
> end
> ```



Corrected, tried adding it at bottop and top of rotation, but just nothing happen. Its never used. Not when im in melee, nor when im away from dummy.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Corrected, tried adding it at bottop and top of rotation, but just nothing happen. Its never used. Not when im in melee, nor when im away from dummy.


hmm try changing GetSpellCooldown(7 :Cool:  to "Heroic Strike"

if that doesnt work tomorrow ill go in and make sure everything is working perfectly before sending you a code to try

----------


## firepong

> Alright so debating on returning to WoW figured I get caught up with PQR....I've updated my SVN with whatever profile I could find..And that was about 150+ pages of going trough. I even got in Kickmydog's updated SV posted 6 minutes ago. 
> 
> To my knowledge this SVN has about any profile that was written on here and that still had a valid download link. 
> 
> pqr-svn-profiles - managed by Ralphiuss


Can you rename the Unkown_Druid_Abilities & Unknown_Druid_Rotations back to Boom_Druid_Abilities & Boom_Druid_Rotations? That's my profile that I uploaded a few days ago. Also, can you put some kinda note outside of the FireKitteh profiles to let people know that they are the Tier Upgraded rotations? Like some kind of note on that page or something of that sort.

----------


## firepong

> Does anyone know of a way to track swing timers? I'm looking for some way to check what MH + OH swing timer is at and then depending on the result triggering an ability.


The only form I can think of that would be anywhere close to what your wanting is:

speed, offhandSpeed = UnitAttackSpeed("unit")

Where "unit" is player and:
speed - Current speed of the unit's main hand attack (number of seconds per attack) (number)
offhandSpeed - Current speed of the unit's off hand attack (number of seconds per attack) (number)

Best bet I can think of is to set whatever your wanting to count the speed right after the first attack and then get it to re-scan the speed in case of proc speed buffs etc.

Also, you will only want to use a > or < sign to tell it when to use whatever as a exact speed will almost always make the spell not want to cast xD

Then, there's Damage done:

UnitDamage - World of Warcraft Programming: A Guide and Reference for Creating WoW Addons

If this could be gotten to work great, it would be a good way to tell when to proc a good Cumbustion combo for Fire mages, but that's to complicated for my ease of use profiles  :Wink:

----------


## sheuron

> If this could be gotten to work great, it would be a good way to tell when to proc a good Cumbustion combo for Fire mages, but that's to complicated for my ease of use profiles


With tier bonus set Combustion can be used every minute, not work to be delayed.

----------


## vitriol

Checks for the presence of 10 pieces Lovely Charm and creates of them Lovely Charm Bracelet. With Shift pressed you can buy 250 pieces Love Token at once.

Spell Name: Lovely Charm
Spell ID: 0
Delay: 0
Target: Target
LUA Code:
Code:



```
local Charm = GetItemCount(49655)

if Charm <= 9 then
	return false
else
	UseItemByName(tostring(GetItemInfo(49655)))
end
```

----------


## smrdlja

> hmm try changing GetSpellCooldown(7 to "Heroic Strike"
> 
> if that doesnt work tomorrow ill go in and make sure everything is working perfectly before sending you a code to try


Hmmmm... was thinking something, is there chance to add check if target is engaged? So that it doesn't pull if rotation is enabled and doesnt require combat.

----------


## smrdlja

Ok, found this one to work (its from xrnPRQ package, so all credits goes to him):

if CheckInteractDistance("target", 3) == nil 
and CheckInteractDistance("target", 1) 
then return true end

Heroic Throw

57755

just put it up in rotation.

----------


## enzoo

im trying to get it to only spam fel flame but it only does it if i constantly move, can anyone give me a tip? :-/

----------


## Xelper

> im trying to get it to only spam fel flame but it only does it if i constantly move, can anyone give me a tip? :-/


Your Fel Flame ability probably has a function in it like PQR_IsMoving(#). It needs to be removed.

It might look like this:


```
if PQR_IsMoving(1) then
    return true
end
```

In which case you would want to remove the if line and the corresponding end line. Make it look like this:


```
return true
```

Or if you dont feel comfortable editing the structure of the ability, change the if PQR_IsMoving(#) to -1. PQR_IsMoving(-1). That should work, off the top of my head.

----------


## bobo

> Ok updated my SV profile.
> 
> Finally worked out the problem with Serpent Sting this should fix it. I didn't notice it in my raids since I do 10 mans, so I didn't think about it, but it was checking for serpent sting, which included other hunter's serpent sting. That would stop it from casting serpent sting. Should be fixed now, tested on 25 man LFR.
> 
> Hunter Test Profile v5.rar


Something in this update makes it so the single target marksman profile doesnt work. It just stands there and auto attacks. AOE still works fine.

----------


## kickmydog

> Something in this update makes it so the single target marksman profile doesnt work. It just stands there and auto attacks. AOE still works fine.


Are you sure, that profile should only have Survival Abilities and rotation, there shouldn't be anything to do with Marksmanship on it.

----------


## Bossqwerty

> The only form I can think of that would be anywhere close to what your wanting is:
> 
> speed, offhandSpeed = UnitAttackSpeed("unit")
> 
> Where "unit" is player and:
> speed - Current speed of the unit's main hand attack (number of seconds per attack) (number)
> offhandSpeed - Current speed of the unit's off hand attack (number of seconds per attack) (number)
> 
> Best bet I can think of is to set whatever your wanting to count the speed right after the first attack and then get it to re-scan the speed in case of proc speed buffs etc.
> ...


Thanks, I'll see what I can do with that.

----------


## bobo

> Are you sure, that profile should only have Survival Abilities and rotation, there shouldn't be anything to do with Marksmanship on it.


When I start the rotation my toon just stands there auto shooting. Replaced it with your older release from Jan 23 I believe and it worked. Replaced it again with the newest one and it quit working again. Could be one of my add-ons since like you say you didnt change anything in the MM, but it does fix it when I revert back to your old one.

The rar that comes with your Hunter Test Profile v5 comes with both kickmydog_Hunter and KMD_SV_HUNTER abilities and rotations. The kickmydog_HUNTER ones are larger files than came with the Jan 23 release so something must have changed in them.

*edited to add second paragraph and correct date of older release.

----------


## ipass

Can Someone Please Update the download link for PQR-PU?
Or post the PQR-PU Forum link!
thanks
ipass

----------


## kickmydog

> When I start the rotation my toon just stands there auto shooting. Replaced it with your older release from Jan 23 I believe and it worked. Replaced it again with the newest one and it quit working again. Could be one of my add-ons since like you say you didnt change anything in the MM, but it does fix it when I revert back to your old one.
> 
> The rar that comes with your Hunter Test Profile v5 comes with both kickmydog_Hunter and KMD_SV_HUNTER abilities and rotations. The kickmydog_HUNTER ones are larger files than came with the Jan 23 release so something must have changed in them.
> 
> *edited to add second paragraph and correct date of older release.


Hmm I must have put that kickmydog_hunter profile in there by mistake. Don't use it I was messing around with it with plans to update it.

Hunter Profile Feb 08 2012.rar

That should have a working MM profile on it, along with the Serpent Sting fix. It is from my Jan 23rd profile. I did have a Jan 31 profile listed for release not sure if I ever did release it. Tbh I can't even remember what changes I did to it.

----------


## Starphall

any one can give me the scrypt for the ele shaman....to check if flameshock's present before casting lava burst...thx for helping

i tryed : if not PQR_IsMoving(1) and UnitBuffID("target",8050) 
or UnitBuffID("player",79206) 
then return true end

not working

SORRY..i got it..
if not PQR_IsMoving(1) and UnitDEBuffID("target",8050) 
or UnitBuffID("player",79206) 
then return true end

----------


## happydado

Someone have 13623 offset? i realy need

----------


## safranzi

need PQR for:

64-Bit-Client (Build 4.3.2.15211)
PC: http://us.media.battle.net.edgesuite...-Win-15211.zip

----------


## firepong

> need PQR for:
> 
> 64-Bit-Client (Build 4.3.2.15211)
> PC: http://us.media.battle.net.edgesuite...-Win-15211.zip


Sorry bub, but for now and the indefinite future there will be no PQR for 64-bit clients. Just go back to 32-bit and live with not having 64-bit.

----------


## vitalic

combat rogue (xrnC) isnt casting adrenaline rush or killing spree, any ideas?

----------


## Ralphiuss

> Can you rename the Unkown_Druid_Abilities & Unknown_Druid_Rotations back to Boom_Druid_Abilities & Boom_Druid_Rotations? That's my profile that I uploaded a few days ago. Also, can you put some kinda note outside of the FireKitteh profiles to let people know that they are the Tier Upgraded rotations? Like some kind of note on that page or something of that sort.


Do you mind if I do firepongBoom naming convention? The common theme is that it would be Author_class_rotation/Abilities. I was trying to keep it that way, forgot who the author of that balance profile was.

----------


## Sophronius69

Anyone know of a good MasterFrost dk profile? Been using diesals and it works wonderfully but want to try out master frost and was wondering if there was one out there. Any help appreciated thanks.

----------


## couky

> Profile updates, package includes:
> *Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Fire PvP, Arcane PvE)
> *Priest* (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
> *Hunter* (MM PvE, Survival PvE)
> *Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
> *Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
> *Death Knight* (Frost PvP)
> *Shaman* (Elemental PvE)
> Also included 2 text files with code necesary to auto gather herbs and archaelogy fragments
> ...


I didn't saw that!
Thanks ^_^


@Bubba
Hi,

I copy pasted your new pve paladin profiles, I download them with SVN and I test them in game. It seems that your profiles will stop working if I change your rotation with the other skills you coded.

For example : in the pve paladin profile, there is the spell "Beacon - Valma edit", I replaced it and put instead "Beacon (Left Alt)". I did that because the profile wouldn't work with "Beacon - Valma edit" but it worked with "Beacon (Left Alt)".

I hope my bug report will be usefull and I am sorry for my bad english.
I tested with my lvl 85 priest and on english EU client.
Your profiles worked fine last week.
I tried many time to erase/copy-pasted your profiles but the same bug remained.

----------


## Valma

Then u'r doing something wrong for sure.What do u mean on wouldn't work?

----------


## romb0t

@ vitalic
The killing spree feature was activated/deactivated by clicking on the right control key.
In previous version of xrnC, in order to have adrenaline rush, you will have to pause the rotation (left alt key) and click on the ability yourself.

----------


## firepong

> Do you mind if I do firepongBoom naming convention? The common theme is that it would be Author_class_rotation/Abilities. I was trying to keep it that way, forgot who the author of that balance profile was.


That naming is fine with me. Just didn't like the unknown sitting there  :Smile:

----------


## imdasandman

> Anyone know of a good MasterFrost dk profile? Been using diesals and it works wonderfully but want to try out master frost and was wondering if there was one out there. Any help appreciated thanks.


Look up leetjerk. If his hosting site/link no longer works I will post my edited version tomorrow

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sophronius69

> Look up leetjerk. If his hosting site/link no longer works I will post my edited version tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


Yea his site/link is down/can't be found. If you could post your edited version imdasandman I would really appreciate it, thanks.

----------


## happydado

> Someone have 13623 offset? i realy need


pls someone help me

----------


## smrdlja

Just got banned :/. I don't know if its due to PQRotation as I was using other tools and kind of cheats.

----------


## momo1029

> Just got banned :/. I don't know if its due to PQRotation as I was using other tools and kind of cheats.


what other tools are you using ?

----------


## smrdlja

HB, and auction bot.

----------


## Valma

Hey guys,as I promised - I started svn and uploaded there my advanced warlock profile.

It's not fully done yet!!!Will test it today and hopefully got it to work with normal rotation tomorrow(will cast on target,BoH on focus,and cast on mouseover).

Autoswitches and priorities for EVERY boss fight in DS will come a bit later.Need to test the logic(coz its ****ing as complicated as awesome it is) on normal rotation before go in-dept.

G.code - valma-pqr-profiles - Advanced PQR profiles - Google Project Hosting

----------


## bobo

> Hmm I must have put that kickmydog_hunter profile in there by mistake. Don't use it I was messing around with it with plans to update it.
> 
> Hunter Profile Feb 08 2012.rar
> 
> That should have a working MM profile on it, along with the Serpent Sting fix. It is from my Jan 23rd profile. I did have a Jan 31 profile listed for release not sure if I ever did release it. Tbh I can't even remember what changes I did to it.


Thanks. This one fixed it  :Smile:  Everything working great

@Sheuron - In your newest update the combat rogue profile has stopped applying poisons.

----------


## Kinky

I was thinking, while the baby is sleeping, to sit down and look through my Death Knight. It's already starting to rack up some pretty good raiding experience (off-tanking Heroic DS10 when we're missing people.), so as I'm bouncing between permanently going Blood or Frost (Unholy after ilvl-391), I thought I'd try and create some profiles for it.

I have a pretty good gist of how it's done already, but, I was thinking -- Is it possible for me to use IsSpellUsable(tostring(GetSpellInfo(49184))) rather than going through the motions of actually checking for Death/Frost runes? The way I figured it, if it's usable, we have to either have at least 1 Frost or 1 Death rune activated already.

Alternatively, the way I see it, you'd have to use something like this:


```
local _,_,R1 = GetRuneCooldown(1)
local _,_,R2 = GetRuneCooldown(2)
local _,_,R3 = GetRuneCooldown(3)
local _,_,R4 = GetRuneCooldown(4)

if (R1 and GetRuneType(1) == 4)
	or (R2 and GetRuneType(2) == 4)
	or (R3 and GetRuneType(3) == 3)
	or (R4 and GetRuneType(4) == 3)
then
	-- Do something here.
end
```

to accurately check if we have either a Frost/Death rune up. I'm thinking about a Master Frost profile here (as it seems to be requested sometimes) where Howling Blast applies Frost Fever on the target if Outbreak is on cooldown. (Hypotethically speaking here.)

Comments / Suggestions for you Death Knight developers out there?

----------


## DSentinus

An Unholy profile would be kickass! havent seen a really good one yet. Tried doing one myself but its too complicated.

----------


## cokx

Hey I'm working on a Affliction PVP Script. And its quite good, but i have a suggestion to Xelper.
Is there any way to sign an ability as an "off gcd".
In this case my pet-abilities get my rotation stuck if its OOR, and the rangecheck for the petabilities istn working right

----------


## happydado

> pls someone help me


pls some can help me with create offset of 13623 wow version

----------


## Kinky

@DSentinus: That'd probably be my next project after making sure that Masterforst works.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Quite interested in seeing how a Unholy PvE profile would work out.

----------


## Devolenok

@ kickmydog 
Sorry mate but ur Hunter PQR does not work on my server 
if any one could comment why
Russian loc
thx in advanced

----------


## Valma

> @ kickmydog 
> Sorry mate but ur Hunter PQR does not work on my server 
> if any one could comment why
> Russian loc
> thx in advanced


Coz he is using english names for some skills.Two ways to fix that.
First open abilities.xml and manually change all "English_skill_name" to "Russian_skill_name".
Second profile writer need to do smth like this for every time he is using name of spell instead of ID: name = GetSpellInfo(id)

----------


## Devolenok

can u recommend the spell id site to use?
thx

----------


## Valma

> can u recommend the spell id site to use?
> thx


See this link? Deterrence - Spell - World of Warcraft last numbers is ID of the spell.

----------


## vitriol

Find the right spell and switch to the Russian language, the numbers after the = is SpellID
Wowhead:

----------


## CharleyWex

> Then u'r doing something wrong for sure.What do u mean on wouldn't work?


For me, I had to do the same thing. I just switched beacon out for the old code and the profile ran great. The "Beacon -Valma Edit" just wasn't casting beacon. Didn't break the whole rotation for me or anything.

----------


## robinmiles1

Hey guys is there anyone that can help me with this, i have been trying to config an ability for the xelper warlock rotation to cast soulburn soulfire to trigger the warlock 4-set but im not really good with writing this stuff. Is there anyone that could lend a helping hand? Thanks

----------


## couky

> For me, I had to do the same thing. I just switched beacon out for the old code and the profile ran great. The "Beacon -Valma Edit" just wasn't casting beacon. Didn't break the whole rotation for me or anything.


You're lucky, for me the whole rotation was broken until I replaced that spell.

@Valma : The whole rotation wouldn't work at all, I mean, my paladin won't cast at all any spells.

@Bubba : I tried to put the following spells in the rotation pve holy paladin : "Hand of sacrifice" and "Lay of Hand" and the rotation just broke like it did with the spell Beacon - Valma. I removed them and the rotation worked again.

Sorry for my bad english.

----------


## soheil55

today i face this error while using the kitty PVE (xelper) 

Date: 2012-02-09 21:14:50
ID: 1
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string " function pqrFunc0() if XelperDruidGeneral ..."] line 230:
attempt to compare nil with number
Debug:
[C]: ?
[string " function pqrFunc0() if XelperDruidGeneral ..."]:230: ?()
[string "..."]:266: PQR_NextAbility()
[string "..."]:161: PQR_CastNext()
[string "..."]:150: PQR_ExecuteBot()
[string "..."]:40:
[string "..."]:23
AddOns:


xelper m8 plz cheak this out if this is important thank you alll

----------


## Darkstylo

> HB, and auction bot.


What was the reason you got banned for? If it's Abuse of the Economy then i would say the cause was either HB and/or Auction Bot.
Give some more details would help us in this matter!

----------


## robinmiles1

Is there a way to reapply BoD when there is <15 seconds left on it? current code is :

--cast Bane of Doom if boss level and Bane not up already.
local baneDoomDebuff = UnitDebuffID("target", 603, "PLAYER")

local levelCheck = UnitLevel("target")
if levelCheck ~= -1 then
--boss level returns as -1
return false
end

if baneDoomDebuff == nil then
return true
end

----------


## kickmydog

> Is there a way to reapply BoD when there is <15 seconds left on it? current code is :
> 
> --cast Bane of Doom if boss level and Bane not up already.
> local baneDoomDebuff = UnitDebuffID("target", 603, "PLAYER")
> 
> local levelCheck = UnitLevel("target")
> if levelCheck ~= -1 then
> --boss level returns as -1
> return false
> ...




```
 local _, BaneDCD = GetSpellCooldown(603)

if BaneDCD > 15 then return true end
```

----------


## bu_ba_911

> You're lucky, for me the whole rotation was broken until I replaced that spell.
> 
> @Valma : The whole rotation wouldn't work at all, I mean, my paladin won't cast at all any spells.
> 
> @Bubba : I tried to put the following spells in the rotation pve holy paladin : "Hand of sacrifice" and "Lay of Hand" and the rotation just broke like it did with the spell Beacon - Valma. I removed them and the rotation worked again.
> 
> Sorry for my bad english.


well there is a reason they aren't in, I stopped working with them lol. I'll double check beacon again though

found absolutely nothing wrong with my beacon code when i loaded up my profile. its also the exact same profile on my SVN right now, haven't changed anything on it in 2 days now :-/

----------


## firepong

> today i face this error while using the kitty PVE (xelper) 
> 
> Date: 2012-02-09 21:14:50
> ID: 1
> Error occured in: Global
> Count: 1
> Message: [string " function pqrFunc0() if XelperDruidGeneral ..."] line 230:
> attempt to compare nil with number
> Debug:
> ...


Are you using the FireKitteh Profile? And if so, is it the old one or the new one where I coded in updates for Tier 2P and 4P?

----------


## Meatglue

Anyone see the problem with this code below? Tried it in debug mode and it stops the rotation but gets no lua error. Just looking for a way to remove curse as a mage.



```
function CheckCurse(unitid)
  local i = 1
  local buff,_,_,count,bufftype,duration = UnitDebuff(unitid, i)
  while buff do
    if bufftype == "Curse"  then return true end
    i = i + 1;
    buff,_,_,count,bufftype,duration = UnitDebuff(unitid, i)
  end
end


PQR_CustomTarget = "player"
local group = "party"
local members = GetNumPartyMembers()

if GetNumRaidMembers() > 0 then
  group = "raid"
  members = GetNumRaidMembers()
end

for i = 1, members, 1 do
  local member = group..tostring(i)
  if UnitInRange(member) 
  and UnitIsCharmed(member) == nil
  and UnitIsDeadOrGhost(member) == nil 
  and PQR_IsOutOfSight(member) == false then
    if CheckCursemember) then PQR_CustomTarget = member end
  end
end

if CheckCurse(PQR_CustomTarget) and UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget,30108) == nil then return true end
if CheckMagic(PQR_CustomTarget) and UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget,34941) == nil then return true end
```

----------


## kickmydog

I've been going through every hunter profile that has been written and I was wondering if anyone has found a mend pet code that works.

I've tested Sheuron, Crystal_tech, Cokx and my own. For some reason it just won't cast mend pet at all.

spellid is 136
Target - "pet" although some profiles have "target"



```
if UnitExists("pet") 
and UnitIsDead("pet") == nil 
and PQR_IsOutOfSight("pet") == false
and 100 * UnitHealth("pet") / UnitHealthMax("pet") < 80 
and UnitBuffID("pet",136) == nil 
and UnitAffectingCombat("player") == nil 
then return true end
```

Some variant of the above code. None of them work as far as I've been able to ascertain.

edit:

Fixed by removing the spell id and setting to 0. Then putting a macro in to /cast Mend Pet. I still do not understand why it won't cast the spell code 136 though.

----------


## andryshka

> Is there a way to reapply BoD when there is <15 seconds left on it? current code is :
> 
> --cast Bane of Doom if boss level and Bane not up already.
> local baneDoomDebuff = UnitDebuffID("target", 603, "PLAYER")
> 
> local levelCheck = UnitLevel("target")
> if levelCheck ~= -1 then
> --boss level returns as -1
> return false
> ...


local debuffDoom, _, _, _, _, _, DoomExpire = UnitDebuffID("target", 603, "PLAYER")
local levelCheck = UnitLevel("target")
if levelCheck == -1 then
if debuffDoom == nil then
return true
else
DoomExpire = DoomExpire - GetTime()
if DoomExpire < 13 then
return true
end
end
end

----------


## Phishstick

> Hey guys,as I promised - I started svn and uploaded there my advanced warlock profile.
> 
> It's not fully done yet!!!Will test it today and hopefully got it to work with normal rotation tomorrow(will cast on target,BoH on focus,and cast on mouseover).
> 
> Autoswitches and priorities for EVERY boss fight in DS will come a bit later.Need to test the logic(coz its ****ing as complicated as awesome it is) on normal rotation before go in-dept.
> 
> G.code - valma-pqr-profiles - Advanced PQR profiles - Google Project Hosting



There is no profile to download yet, i cant wait to test it out Warlocks are not getting a lot of pqr love these days  :Big Grin: 

Edit* found the code going to test it thx

----------


## happydado

Hi guys i realy need your help becouse i have finish my money and start to play on private server with 13623 wow version 
i use PQR and i realy need a new offset for this server version can pls someone help me?

----------


## sheuron

> can u recommend the spell id site to use?
> thx


idTip : Buff, Debuff, Spell : World of Warcraft AddOns

----------


## Devolenok

@sheuron
thx a lot))

----------


## romb0t

> Anyone see the problem with this code below? Tried it in debug mode and it stops the rotation but gets no lua error. Just looking for a way to remove curse as a mage.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> function CheckCurse(unitid)
>   local i = 1
>   local buff,_,_,count,bufftype,duration = UnitDebuff(unitid, i)
>   while buff do
> ...



Hum, I would say that you have forgotten a ( in the if CheckCurse... I think it should be:


```
if CheckCurse(member) then PQR_CustomTarget = member end
```

----------


## popeofdope

> Is there a way to reapply BoD when there is <15 seconds left on it? c


Depending on your spec, you probably don't want to do this. Applying it as soon as it drops off makes sure your 1st, 3rd, 5th etc BoD always syncs up with demon soul. Refreshing it every 45 seconds desyncs BoD from demon soul which is a loss of DPS.

----------


## imdasandman

LeetJerks Masterfrost profile with my edits done to which includes Gorthaks mouseover DnD code(use left control), shift to pause(borrowed from BuBaBa911 and a modified Darksim code to steal Hagara's ice thing spell for uber damage  :Stick Out Tongue: . Just set Hagara as your focus target and it will auto steal than all you do is cast it from their with the button on your action bar since it is off the GCD.( I usually pop it on an ice tomb or the ice crystals during the first ice phase.)

Attachment 6088
Attachment 6089

here are mediafire links while we wait for the profiles are approved....
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?6dk46j956ned3im
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?wwt8rczzis1ael3

----------


## nertharul

> LeetJerks Masterfrost profile with my edits done to which includes Gorthaks mouseover DnD code(use left control), shift to pause(borrowed from BuBaBa911 and a modified Darksim code to steal Hagara's ice thing spell for uber damage . Just set Hagara as your focus target and it will auto steal than all you do is cast it from their with the button on your action bar since it is off the GCD.( I usually pop it on an ice tomb or the ice crystals during the first ice phase.)
> 
> Attachment 6088Attachment 6089


cant wait to try ur awsome modifications to those profiles

----------


## Sophronius69

Any way you can PM those imdasandman? can't get them due to them waiting for approval. Thanks for posting them though can't wait to test them out +rep

----------


## saga3180

> There is no profile to download yet, i cant wait to test it out Warlocks are not getting a lot of pqr love these days 
> 
> Edit* found the code going to test it thx


I tried loading the profiles up but they wont come up on my pqr
If someone could help me out or post valma's profiles would appreciate it.

----------


## imdasandman

> Any way you can PM those imdasandman? can't get them due to them waiting for approval. Thanks for posting them though can't wait to test them out +rep


I will load them up somewhere and drop the link here

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk

edit: i posted the DL links from mediafire on my original post enjoy.

----------


## Bossqwerty

I've updated my TG profile with a new advanced feature, it will now calculate your expected rage per second in realtime and adjust heroic strikes accordingly. It's based off weapon speed + hit chance. This means if you have blood lust for example, your rage per second will be much higher and it'll cast heroic strike much earlier to ensure you do not go over 100 rage during its cooldown. It also uses an entirely seperate rotation for execute phase, landsouls advanced execute. You must set your latency tolerance in game to 250 + your home + world latency for the advanced execute to work.

Right now it's based off a MH + OH base speed of 3.6, in the future I'll have it detect and set it according to your personal setup.

You have to run the reset profile once before you run the main profile, otherwise it won't work. If any other problems come up just run the reset profile again.

BossTG3.0.rar


This has not been thoroughly tested so please report any bugs / issues.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I tried loading the profiles up but they wont come up on my pqr
> If someone could help me out or post valma's profiles would appreciate it.


Simple instructions. Go to the link he posted, and when you see both XML files, right click them, and click "save link as" for them, and save them both in your pqr profiles folder. Dont try copying and pasting them, that's just unneeded effort.

----------


## firepong

> I've updated my TG profile with a new advanced feature, it will now calculate your expected rage per second in realtime and adjust heroic strikes accordingly. It's based off weapon speed + hit chance. This means if you have blood lust for example, your rage per second will be much higher and it'll cast heroic strike much earlier to ensure you do not go over 100 rage during its cooldown. It also uses an entirely seperate rotation for execute phase, landsouls advanced execute. You must set your latency tolerance in game to 250 + your home + world latency for the advanced execute to work.
> 
> Right now it's based off a MH + OH base speed of 3.6, in the future I'll have it detect and set it according to your personal setup.
> 
> You have to run the reset profile once before you run the main profile, otherwise it won't work. If any other problems come up just run the reset profile again.
> 
> BossTG3.0.rar


Holy God, I'm not even going to bother deciphering any of that. Your starters for beginning roation for all the spells and shit is just crazy.

So onto the note of the complexity of your rotation, whats the DPS on it in LFR and on a Target Dummy?  :Wink:

----------


## saga3180

> Simple instructions. Go to the link he posted, and when you see both XML files, right click them, and click "save link as" for them, and save them both in your pqr profiles folder. Dont try copying and pasting them, that's just unneeded effort.


Downloaded them but still wont show up on pqr

----------


## Bossqwerty

> Holy God, I'm not even going to bother deciphering any of that. Your starters for beginning roation for all the spells and shit is just crazy.
> 
> So onto the note of the complexity of your rotation, whats the DPS on it in LFR and on a Target Dummy?


I haven't tested it in LFR yet but my boss dummy dps averaged 29k over a few 15 min trials. This is without using death wish or recklessness at all, only battle shout. I'm dual wielding 403 + 390 gurth and I'm at 395 ilvl.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Downloaded them but still wont show up on pqr


theres no reason why it shouldn't pop up if you followed my intructions.... his files are named properly. they should pop up as Destro (Desro) in the PQR profile selector.... do you already have a rotation named Destro and it's just getting lost somewhere in there?

maybe try renaming it to ValmaDestro_WARLOCK_Abilitles.xml and ValmaDestro_WARLOCK_Rotations.xml ?

----------


## ticklets

Buba, what is the different between Holy Arena and Backup in your arena rotations?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Buba, what is the different between Holy Arena and Backup in your arena rotations?


Backup was used to save the rotation while i was debugging, just didn't remove it :-/

----------


## ticklets

Ok, is there a reason HolyArena is not working though? It doesn't do anything!

I turn debug on, but it also doesn't do any debugging.

It's the newest rotation.

EDIT: I redownloaded the profile, seems to work fine now.

----------


## ipass

Hi i was wondering if anyone has all the Shammy Totems Profile?
I can get Searing Totem working!!! not Healing Stream Totem or EarthBind or Call of Elements!

Healing Stream totem
SpellID=5394
Actions=/startattack

CODE:
if select(3,GetTotemInfo(3)) == 0 
then return true end

AFAIK healing should be water(3) correct?

EarthBind Totem
SpellId=2484
Actions=/startattack
CODE:
local _, EarthbindTotem = GetTotemInfo(2)


if EarthbindTotem == "" then
return true
end


Call Of Elements
SpellId=66842
Action=/strartattack
Code:
if select(3,GetTotemInfo(2)) == 0 
and select(3,GetTotemInfo(3)) == 0 
and select(3,GetTotemInfo(4)) == 0 
then return true end


Any help is Greatly Appreciated:P

thanks to all the Authors for their Great Work)

ipass

----------


## saga3180

> theres no reason why it shouldn't pop up if you followed my intructions.... his files are named properly. they should pop up as Destro (Desro) in the PQR profile selector.... do you already have a rotation named Destro and it's just getting lost somewhere in there?
> 
> maybe try renaming it to ValmaDestro_WARLOCK_Abilitles.xml and ValmaDestro_WARLOCK_Rotations.xml ?


Followed exactly as you said still no luck on getting them to show up.

----------


## firepong

> Hi i was wondering if anyone has all the Shammy Totems Profile?
> I can get Searing Totem working!!! not Healing Stream Totem or EarthBind or Call of Elements!
> 
> Healing Stream totem
> SpellID=5394
> Actions=/startattack
> 
> CODE:
> if select(3,GetTotemInfo(3)) == 0 
> ...


If all of the totems are going to be the same and none of them are going to be replaced anytime during the fight, like with my enhancement profile, I just make it really simple. For example:

Name: Call of the Elements
SpellID: 66842
Delay: 0



```
local timer = GetTotemTimeLeft(3)

if timer < 10 or timer == nil then
return true
end
```

And my Searing Totem is just:

Name: searing Totem
SpellID: 3599
Delay: 0



```
local haveTotem, totemName, startTime, duration = GetTotemInfo(1)

if totemName ~= "Searing Totem" then
return true
else
end
```

P.S. GetTotemInfo(id) where ID is the number of the totem is the best to determine info about a totem being put down/used

----------


## Sophronius69

> I will load them up somewhere and drop the link here
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk
> 
> edit: i posted the DL links from mediafire on my original post enjoy.


Thanks for the profile, works wonders, just need to get my stat weights where they should be.

----------


## sheuron

Hehe, used short url on my last profile to check download statistics. Kinda surprised one of top downloaded country was Mother Russia.

Statistics: http://goo.gl/rseZ0+

----------


## ipass

Thanks firepong)
ipass

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hehe, used short url on my last profile to check download statistics. Kinda surprised one of top downloaded country was Mother Russia.
> 
> Statistics: http://goo.gl/rseZ0+


lol yea i was surprised when i started looking at who was downloading my profiles to  :Stick Out Tongue: 

made me start focusing on making my profiles universally localized XD

----------


## ecafkcid

Hi it seems it wont find my wow. dont get eny options in dropdown

----------


## Andy8888

Dunno what you saw, I edited my last post a few times! I'll come up with a solution for you tonight when I get home from work.

----------


## saga3180

forget got it to work

----------


## PureLife

Sorry guys, given my very poor knowledge on lua.

How do I add a wait timer in terms of (milliseconds) within our LUA code? I'm refining a set of Enchanting / Milling / Prospecting codes to give it a more efficient and time saving process.

----------


## bu_ba_911

just change the delay timer? that works in ms

second option is grab current GetTime() at the cast of the profession, then run a check against that time until 2 seconds have past (2000 miliseconds) or w/e ur wait time is

----------


## Meatglue

Anyone with a mage able to come up with a decurse ability? Tried using the Pally cleanse one and editing it down but the CheckMagic does not work apparently.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Anyone with a mage able to come up with a decurse ability? Tried using the Pally cleanse one and editing it down but the CheckMagic does not work apparently.


lol give me a second.... ill actually make it work for you



```
function CheckCurse(unitid)
  local i = 1
  local buff,_,_,count,bufftype,duration = UnitDebuff(unitid, i)
  while buff do
    if bufftype == "Curse"  then return true end
    i = i + 1;
    buff,_,_,count,bufftype,duration = UnitDebuff(unitid, i)
  end

end

local group = "party"
local members = GetNumPartyMembers()

if GetNumRaidMembers() > 0 then
  group = "raid"
  members = GetNumRaidMembers()
end

for i = 1, members, 1 do
  local member = group..tostring(i)
  if UnitInRange(member) 
  and UnitIsCharmed(member) == nil
  and UnitIsDeadOrGhost(member) == nil 
  and PQR_IsOutOfSight(member) == false then
    if CheckCurse(member) then PQR_CustomTarget = member end
  end
end

if CheckCurse(PQR_CustomTarget) and UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget,30108) == nil and UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget,34941) == nil then return true end
if CheckCurse("player") and UnitDebuffID("player", 30108) == nil and UnitDebuffID("player", 34941) == nil then PQR_CustomTarget = "player" return true end
```

that may work, not tested but the quick scan seems like syntax is working right

dont forget to make target = Custom

----------


## saga3180

Anyone know why these wont start ???
http://www.mediafire.com/?61nc2c9k5s3tvwq

----------


## Meatglue

> lol give me a second.... ill actually make it work for you
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> function CheckCurse(unitid)
>   local i = 1
>   local buff,_,_,count,bufftype,duration = UnitDebuff(unitid, i)
>   while buff do
> ...


You the man!

----------


## travis2861

@*Bossqwerty i was amazed to see your TG profile and logged on asap but sadly i got this .
*

```
Message: [string " function pqrFunc0() local rage = UnitPower..."]:150: attempt to compare nil with numberTime: 02/10/12 00:16:27
Count: 53
Stack: [string " function pqrFunc0() local rage = UnitPower..."]:150: in function `?'
[string "..."]:267: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "..."]:161: in function `PQR_CastNext'
[string "..."]:150: in function `PQR_ExecuteBot'
[string "..."]:40: in function <[string "..."]:23>


Locals: cs = 0
csx = 0
cscd = -5688.864
unithealth = 100
slam = nil
rage = 34
applejack = nil
cs = 0
csx = 0
cscd = -5688.864
BT = nil
exec = nil
csDebuff = nil
csDebuffR = nil
CSTime = nil
_ = nil
_ = nil
_ = nil
_ = nil
_ = nil
CSExpireTime = nil
DW = nil
EN = nil
UF = nil
BR = nil
enrage = 0
global_cats2 = nil
var = nil
rainbowcheck = nil
FL = <table> {
 1 = 105925
 2 = 109075
 3 = 110068
 4 = 110069
 5 = 110070
 6 = 110078
 7 = 110079
 8 = 110080
}
HoTcast = nil
_ = nil
_ = nil
_ = nil
_ = nil
endtime = nil
HoT = <table> {
 1 = 109415
 2 = 106371
 3 = 109416
 4 = 109415
 5 = 109417
}
_ = nil
_ = nil
_ = nil
_ = nil
_ = nil
_ = nil
shrapnel = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = ""
(*temporary) = "attempt to compare nil with number"
```

*


*

----------


## Kinky

Hey guys, I noticed a flaw in my own design when I was more extensively testing my profile last night.
Mind Blast not being cast while under Archangel, which was the cause to a major DPS loss.

Thanks to bu_ba_911 for letting me stay on his Google Code page and such.
Updated Shadow Priest Profile
You can now also find it constantly updated on Bu_ba_911's SVN! (Thank you again)

----------


## PureLife

Thanks Bu_Ba for the help. Regarding my delay timer question.

I've done a daily profile consolidation on the thread for about a month or 2. You can get all of sheuron's, bu_ba's, boss, Ash (druid), mentally's profiles in there updated to the latest one up there.

Consolidated Profiles

I'm using dropbox for sharing public profiles.

If any creator or user of PQR profile uses dropbox, may want to work something out with me like sharing folders on dropbox to create a updated profile list even while I'm not around or such. I update all my profiles on a daily basis and depends on which creator has updates.

It would be great if anyone working with me will work together a guide on using the existing PQR profiles. EG: Whose profile uses what keypress for what functions etc. Or updated logs of profiles. And also help me publish new consolidated profiles here in ownedcore forums if I should go MIA or anything.

I know a lot of people have put in efforts to consolidate profiles and publish online etc etc, like GRB who did a great job back then, and there was a site release by someone, can't find the post anymore. But I believe working in a team is more efficient and effective than working alone. You get more things done this way. 

If anyone is interested, let me know.  :Smile: 

PS: Use at your own discretion. I play Pally(Holy/Ret), Shaman(Ele/Resto), Druid (Feral), Rogue(Combat), Hunter(MM), Priest (Holy). If any of the other profiles should not work, consult here with the original creator, not me. When he posts something up and new, I'll get it downloaded, compiled and share again.  :Smile:  Benefits to all!

----------


## stec2012

Tried searching for a version of Ash's resto druid profile that has been tweaked a little to be more mana efficient, ive had a look at the code but basically i dont know anything about it to be able to pick out what to change.

I'm trying GRB's now but finding im at 99% mana for the whole fight while there are targets still to be healed, so would like to push some more healing out.

If anyone could help would be greatly appreciative.

----------


## Valma

As you requested,guys.
Download link for my profile (if you don't use SVN,remember that download packs are not as up-to-date as SVN is) 
ValmaDestro_02-10-2012.rar - valma-pqr-profiles - STANDART rotation FULLY working - Advanced PQR profiles - Google Project Hosting

If I will not got rep for this code of awesomeness - I'll bite you all  :Big Grin: 

P.S. Auto switch priorities,rotations and skills(as far as skill targets) to boss fight is not in yet(same as burn npc IDs not full),but it will come really soon after some testing,got all tables and functions needed for this already in code.

As for now - I'm working on debug damp frame for faster and easier debugging.

----------


## Lofty

> As you requested,guys.
> Download link for my profile (if you don't use SVN,remember that download packs are not as up-to-date as SVN is) 
> ValmaDestro_02-10-2012.rar - valma-pqr-profiles - STANDART rotation FULLY working - Advanced PQR profiles - Google Project Hosting
> 
> If I will not got rep for this code of awesomeness - I'll bite you all 
> 
> P.S. Auto switch priorities,rotations and skills(as far as skill targets) to boss fight is not in yet(same as burn npc IDs not full),but it will come really soon after some testing,got all tables and functions needed for this already in code.
> 
> As for now - I'm working on debug damp frame for faster and easier debugging.


Just been having a look at you're SVN. Looks amazing  :Embarrassment: 

Make a holy pala and ill REP you  :Wink:  (Or just say you will and ill REP you anyway lol)

Reason i ask for a pally is id love to see what you could come up with

----------


## Valma

> Just been having a look at you're SVN. Looks amazing 
> 
> Make a holy pala and ill REP you  (Or just say you will and ill REP you anyway lol)
> 
> Reason i ask for a pally is id love to see what you could come up with


I'm helping Buba with his new profile that he is writing ATM,when he will say that it is ready to take off I will look more in-dept on it and PM my suggestions to him.
Not more or less (: He is rewriting profile in advanced mode(tables,lists etc.) so what is the case of doing second one if we could make first one the best together?  :Wink: 

P.S. I've already done so with his last profile,but buba nor am I are anymore looking at it and updating it.BTW I still dunno why my Beacon code isn't working for some ppl and they just come in,post "OMG IT DOESNT WORK" and when I ask them to post the whole ability from xml they disperses somewhere LOL.

NOW give me rep! j/k  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sophronius69

Anyone know of a good frost mage pvp profile? been using sherons but its having issues with brain freeze where it wont cast frostfire bolt, and if i swap frostfire bolt with frost bolt it works but all it does is cast frostfire bolt and with it glyphed doesnt proc anything. any help would be much appreciated and thank you.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I'm helping Buba with his new profile that he is writing ATM,when he will say that it is ready to take off I will look more in-dept on it and PM my suggestions to him.
> Not more or less (: He is rewriting profile in advanced mode(tables,lists etc.) so what is the case of doing second one if we could make first one the best together? 
> 
> P.S. I've already done so with his last profile,but buba nor am I are anymore looking at it and updating it.BTW I still dunno why my Beacon code isn't working for some ppl and they just come in,post "OMG IT DOESNT WORK" and when I ask them to post the whole ability from xml they disperses somewhere LOL.
> 
> NOW give me rep! j/k


Lol, still updating the code in my wip folder  :Stick Out Tongue:  and yea on the one code you wanted me to use for beacon, I was getting nil errors, which is why I tweaked it how I did XD. I personally wouldn't mind seeing your take on pally healing either haha  :Stick Out Tongue:  of course that wouldn't stop me from coding tho haha. 

For the wip profile, mostly just playing around with the enabling/disabling power if using tables, plus changing the target health req for spells much easier is powerful :-)

----------


## Valma

For all who is going to help me testing profile and tweaking it - plz post your problem AND error you got,I beg you!

----------


## Lofty

> I'm helping Buba with his new profile that he is writing ATM,when he will say that it is ready to take off I will look more in-dept on it and PM my suggestions to him.
> Not more or less (: He is rewriting profile in advanced mode(tables,lists etc.) so what is the case of doing second one if we could make first one the best together? 
> 
> P.S. I've already done so with his last profile,but buba nor am I are anymore looking at it and updating it.BTW I still dunno why my Beacon code isn't working for some ppl and they just come in,post "OMG IT DOESNT WORK" and when I ask them to post the whole ability from xml they disperses somewhere LOL.
> 
> NOW give me rep! j/k


Need to spread before giving to you again  :Frown:  (Ill get a mate to rep you now tho  :Smile: )

If it's the beacon code in his latest profile, i tried it out the other day and it's working fine?

Glad to hear about the more advanced holy pala too  :Smile:

----------


## sportplayer2k

> As you requested,guys.
> Download link for my profile (if you don't use SVN,remember that download packs are not as up-to-date as SVN is) 
> ValmaDestro_02-10-2012.rar - valma-pqr-profiles - STANDART rotation FULLY working - Advanced PQR profiles - Google Project Hosting
> 
> If I will not got rep for this code of awesomeness - I'll bite you all 
> 
> P.S. Auto switch priorities,rotations and skills(as far as skill targets) to boss fight is not in yet(same as burn npc IDs not full),but it will come really soon after some testing,got all tables and functions needed for this already in code.
> 
> As for now - I'm working on debug damp frame for faster and easier debugging.


i went to the raid dummy and enabled the script and casted a spell at the dummy to start the script but nothing happend after that?

----------


## Kaolla

> Hey guys, I noticed a flaw in my own design when I was more extensively testing my profile last night.
> Mind Blast not being cast while under Archangel, which was the cause to a major DPS loss.
> 
> Thanks to bu_ba_911 for letting me stay on his Google Code page and such.
> Updated Shadow Priest Profile
> You can now also find it constantly updated on Bu_ba_911's SVN! (Thank you again)


I was wondering if I'd missed some radical new theorycraft regarding Mind Flay usage during Archangel  :Smile: 

Fantastic job however, Mentally. You've gone miles past what I tried to accomplish with my profile. It's really impressive to watch my character do her thing to perfection.

----------


## Valma

> i went to the raid dummy and enabled the script and casted a spell at the dummy to start the script but nothing happend after that?


Any errors poped?

Edit: Try this - unload PQR, /reloadui, start rotation WITHOUT targetting something,target dummy,cast a spell.

Edit2: Ok found the problem,updated SVN,if u don't use SVN - then the problem is here:



```
<Ability><Name>-- Autopause --</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions>
<Lua>
local unitincombat = false
for i, target in ipairs(PQ_PriorityList) do
	if target then
		if UnitAffectingCombat(target) then unitincombat = true end
	end
end	
if not PQ_InCombat or not unitincombat then
	return true
end
</Lua>
```

There was AND in released version.It will not affect real fights,but dummy doesn't fall in fight when u attack it,so UnitAffectingCombat will return FALSE.

----------


## sportplayer2k

> Any errors poped?


Nope

Destro Rotation mode enabled. 

then i casted a spell on the dummy and bot does nothing.
i also tried to Save link as for your "destro_warlock" files i saved into my folder but those say there is an xml error and it cant load. the download link loads fine but when u enable in game its not doing any actions.

edit: ok awesome! if u can upload a new version i can give this a try. im having trouble replying. sorry just made an account to help you with this warlock script

----------


## Valma

> Nope
> 
> Destro Rotation mode enabled. 
> 
> then i casted a spell on the dummy and bot does nothing.
> i also tried to Save link as for your "destro_warlock" files i saved into my folder but those say there is an xml error and it cant load. the download link loads fine but when u enable in game its not doing any actions.


try edit the ability that I posted right before you.It must be exactly as I posted.And reply here after that does this helped or not.

----------


## sportplayer2k

Can Anyone start up a new fire mage profile? old ones seem kind of lacking

----------


## sportplayer2k

> try edit the ability that I posted right before you.It must be exactly as I posted.And reply here after that does this helped or not.


sorry i dont no how to do that, its just one big confusing line. ill wait for you to upload a download  :Frown: 

edit: copied and pasted your new codes on your page, no errors loading the script in pqr but once i enable in game and cast on dummy the bot does nothing

edit2: ok i kinda figured out what i was doing, i copy and pasted 

<Ability><Name>-- Autopause --</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions>
<Lua>
local unitincombat = false
for i, target in ipairs(PQ_PriorityList) do
if target then
if UnitAffectingCombat(target) then unitincombat = true end
end
end	
if not PQ_InCombat or not unitincombat then
return true
end
</Lua>

to the old line then tested but it still did nothing to dummy

----------


## Valma

> sorry i dont no how to do that, its just one big confusing line. ill wait for you to upload a download 
> 
> edit: copied and pasted your new codes on your page, no errors loading the script in pqr but once i enable in game and cast on dummy the bot does nothing


I will be at home in around 3 hours and will test it by myself,made some changes in code from work before uploading it,shouldn't do that LOL  :Big Grin:  Yesterday it was working fine (:

----------


## Kinky

Wow, wish I really understood some of things going on in your code Valma.  :Smile:  Nice job!

----------


## Kaolla

My brain did a barrel roll trying to understand some of the Variables and Functions, but they started making a lot more sense once I began looking at the actual abilities.

Really seems like this kind of Profile structure could be the way to go in the future, even if I thought the parser was going to have a heart attack. Amazing job, Valma.

----------


## sportplayer2k

> I will be at home in around 3 hours and will test it by myself,made some changes in code from work before uploading it,shouldn't do that LOL  Yesterday it was working fine (:


edited the area with the code u said to paste, still no rotation being made on dummys

----------


## andryshka

> Any errors poped?
> 
> Edit: Try this - unload PQR, /reloadui, start rotation WITHOUT targetting something,target dummy,cast a spell.
> 
> Edit2: Ok found the problem,updated SVN,if u don't use SVN - then the problem is here:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Not work for me too. Not dummy, not mobs
If add -DEBUG- in rotatio pops error:



> Date: 2012-02-10 18:25:04
> ID: 1
> Error occured in: Global
> Count: 4
> Message: [string " function pqrFunc0() ..."] line 43:
> function arguments expected near 'PQ_DebugFrame'
> Debug:
> [C]: ?

----------


## Bossqwerty

> I will be at home in around 3 hours and will test it by myself,made some changes in code from work before uploading it,shouldn't do that LOL  Yesterday it was working fine (:


Very impressive work valma, +rep.

----------


## andryshka

2Valma
If remove from rotation abilities CoE, --Autopause-- and BloodFury (orcs only) - it's work

----------


## darkayo

> 2Valma
> If remove from rotation abilities CoE, --Autopause-- and BloodFury (orcs only) - it's work


Not for me  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Edit : no, you're right, works  :Smile:

----------


## Valma

At home ATM,I will fix things asap,just need to eat a bit :/ Even indians eats  :Big Grin: 

About Debug - its not even tested yet,I will got debug frame fully working on next week,don't include it in rotation till I will post that its done.

----------


## Valma

This is what I name turn on lua error messages and post them if smth doesn't work for you.

Coe - was missing one then for if
Autostop - fix was before just doesn't uploaded it
Blood Fury - will fix it soon,adding isKnown logic ATM

----------


## PowerUP Boosts

Hey, i didn't use pqr for quite some time now. However i downloaded new profiles today, and i cant get it to run on any character.
It only leaves me option to enter edit mode only, as if i wasnt logged into game.

Any idea whats wrong? Ty

----------


## vitalic

How does PQR_CustomTarget operate? i.e. if you want to cast at focus target will it actually target your focus to cast the spell or can it cast at units other than your current target in other words replicating /cast [target=focus] spell

----------


## me28791

> Hey, i didn't use pqr for quite some time now. However i downloaded new profiles today, and i cant get it to run on any character.
> It only leaves me option to enter edit mode only, as if i wasnt logged into game.
> 
> Any idea whats wrong? Ty


redownload pqr from main page wow has been updated

----------


## zambeaux

just started using this today, its ****ing amazing ! 

Big thanks !! Donation incoming.

----------


## darkayo

valma-pqr-profiles - Advanced PQR profiles - Google Project Hosting

Is it fixed profil ?
Thx for your work

----------


## jackus

Still looking for someone that can add a check for uninterruptible spell is up, eg. Aura mastery (spellID=31821) and Inner Focus (spellID=89485)



```
local buff = { 118,116,61305,28271,28272,61780,61721,2637,33786,5185,8936,50464,19750,82326,2061,9484,605,8129,331,8004,51505,403,77472,51514,5782,1120,48181,30108 }

local castingSpell, _, _, _, _, endTime = UnitCastingInfo("target")
for i,v in ipairs(buff) do
if IsSpellInRange("Pummel", "target")   and PQR_IsOutOfSight("target") == false and castingSpell == GetSpellInfo(v) and endTime/1000 - GetTime() < 0.5  then return true end end
```

----------


## saga3180

@Valma it only starts to add dots then it just starts spamming immolate any idea why?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> How does PQR_CustomTarget operate? i.e. if you want to cast at focus target will it actually target your focus to cast the spell or can it cast at units other than your current target in other words replicating /cast [target=focus] spell


It uses CastSpellByID which actually doesn't need to switch targets to heal or attack. You can use any unitid that's built into the game to use as a target

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Still looking for someone that can add a check for uninterruptible spell is up, eg. Aura mastery (spellID=31821) and Inner Focus (spellID=89485)
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local buff = { 118,116,61305,28271,28272,61780,61721,2637,33786,5185,8936,50464,19750,82326,2061,9484,605,8129,331,8004,51505,403,77472,51514,5782,1120,48181,30108 }
> 
> local castingSpell, _, _, _, _, endTime = UnitCastingInfo("target")
> for i,v in ipairs(buff) do
> ...


there we go, that SHOULD work. Fixing this on my tablet atm  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kickmydog

Xelper, have you considered hard-coding the use of lightwells into PQR?

----------


## vitalic

> It uses CastSpellByID which actually doesn't need to switch targets to heal or attack. You can use any unitid that's built into the game to use as a target



God damn thank you, I was using wowwiki.com and that function wasn't listed so I'm guessing their API is out of date, what do most people use as a reference nowadays?

----------


## vitalic

Sharing a code snippet for Recuperate, not sure how the other Rogue profiles handle it but for PvP you want to keep it up as your main priority:



```
local kstart, kduration = GetSpellCooldown(408);
local r, _, _, _, _, _, rexpire = UnitBuffID("player", 73651)
rexpire = (rexpire ~= nil) and rexpire or 0
if GetComboPoints("player", "target") == 5 and (kstart + kduration - GetTime()) > 3 and (rexpire - GetTime()) < 3
then return true end
```

This will basically cast Recuperate if you have more than 3 seconds remaining on your Kidney Shot cooldown (you might not want to recuperate right before KS comes up in case you need the combo points for an emergency KS) and it will refresh recuperate when there is less than 3 seconds remaining on it, this is because you don't want to get CCed before you get the chance to refresh, and of course it will only refresh when you have 5 combo points, emergency low combo points recupes should be handled manually depending on the situation imo.

----------


## merrikh

> Sharing a code snippet for Recuperate, not sure how the other Rogue profiles handle it but for PvP you want to keep it up as your main priority:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local kstart, kduration = GetSpellCooldown(408);
> local r, _, _, _, _, _, rexpire = UnitBuffID("player", 73651)
> rexpire = (rexpire ~= nil) and rexpire or 0
> if GetComboPoints("player", "target") == 5 and (kstart + kduration - GetTime()) > 3 and (rexpire - GetTime()) < 3
> ...


That looks pretty good and useful. I'll try it out when I get home tonight. Just as a question are u making a pvp rogue profile?

----------


## Ninjaderp

> LeetJerks Masterfrost profile with my edits done to which includes Gorthaks mouseover DnD code(use left control), shift to pause(borrowed from BuBaBa911 and a modified Darksim code to steal Hagara's ice thing spell for uber damage . Just set Hagara as your focus target and it will auto steal than all you do is cast it from their with the button on your action bar since it is off the GCD.( I usually pop it on an ice tomb or the ice crystals during the first ice phase.)
> 
> Attachment 6088
> Attachment 6089
> 
> 
> 
> here are mediafire links while we wait for the profiles are approved....
> Master Frost_DEATHKNIGHT_Abilities.xml
> Master Frost_DEATHKNIGHT_Rotations.xml


Just wanna say thanks to this profile, its really good Im doing very well in tonights raid allthough Im lowest on ilvl. +rep to you!

----------


## vitalic

> That looks pretty good and useful. I'll try it out when I get home tonight. Just as a question are u making a pvp rogue profile?


Sort of, but it's nothing like the usual profiles that do everything for you, it's more like a toolkit to help you get the upper hand or automating things that are easy to forget, but it will probably never be worth releasing as a whole so I will just contribute the odd piece of functionality now and again that I think will be useful to people.

----------


## Dominium

Hey guys,

Just wanted to say a big THANK YOU to Bu_ba and Boss for the warrior profiles... they're ****ing insane. 11k DPS on a target dummy AT LVL 81?! wtf lol this is madness

----------


## kickmydog

Updated my profiles again. This is mostly aimed for PVP.

1. For SV/BM profiles they will restrict themselves from using cobra shot if a DK puts up Anti-Magic Shell. Instead they will switch to Steady Shot for focus generation if needed.
2. For the MM profile if the target has Hand of Protection on them, it will restrict the use of Steady Shot, instead using Cobra Shot for focus generation.
3. For the MM profile if the target has Hand of Protection on them, it will not cast Aimed Shot! on them.
4. I've included a Rapid Fire option in abilities for use if you wish to save Rapid Fire for "burn phase" boss mechanics. This is labelled as "Rapid Fire (pushdown) replace the position in any of the profiles with this.
5. I've included an Extreme soloing profile in there, for players who like that sort of thing. It's major focus is keeping mend pet up while providing dps. However this is BM only, if you like MM or SV I suggest tweaking the profile to suit or mailing me the list of abilities that you use in order and I may or may not include this in future updates.

Hunter Profile Feb 10 2012.rar

As always if you find a problem let me know, I have not tested 100% of these changes since I only play BM for pvp, so that profile has been tested along with the extreme soloing one. The MM pvp profile has not been tested so feedback if something doesn't work would be appreciated.

----------


## romb0t

@Valma
Impressive coding...

2 minor issues:
1- The autostop fix (with the OR) does not work on Dummies (as you said, on Dummies, the UnitAffectingCombat(target) returns nil and so unitincombat is always FALSE leading to always return true for the autostop).
In your logic, should we have both to true in order to attack the mob ?

2- When we de-select the target (using ESC), to avoid receiving an LUA error, we should test that the unit exists in the event: events:PLAYER_TARGET_CHANGED.
Here is the error:


```
Message: [string " function pqrFunc0() ..."]:875: attempt to index a nil value
Time: 02/11/12 00:38:44
Count: 8
Stack: [string " function pqrFunc0() ..."]:875: in function `?'
[string " function pqrFunc0() ..."]:941: in function <[string " function pqrFunc0() ..."]:941>
[C]: in function `ClearTarget'
Interface\FrameXML\UIParent.lua:2965: in function `ToggleGameMenu'
[string "TOGGLEGAMEMENU"]:1: in function <[string "TOGGLEGAMEMENU"]:1>

Locals: self = <unnamed> {
 0 = <userdata>
}
(*temporary) = <function> defined =[C]:-1
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = 8
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "attempt to index a nil value"
```

2 Enhancements:
1- Have the MouseOver functionality to be enabled/disabled through a keystroke (like RightCtrl to enable/disable).
2- Have a keystroke to focus on MouseOver or Target (like onLeftAltKey, if mouseover(unit) then /focus unit elseif target then /focus target)

Great work !
(I am not allowed to provide +rep)

----------


## lostwalker

Now if we could just beg you to make a Demo Warlock profile =)




> I will be at home in around 3 hours and will test it by myself,made some changes in code from work before uploading it,shouldn't do that LOL  Yesterday it was working fine (:

----------


## saga3180

> @Valma
> Impressive coding...
> 
> 2 minor issues:
> 1- The autostop fix (with the OR) does not work on Dummies (as you said, on Dummies, the UnitAffectingCombat(target) returns nil and so unitincombat is always FALSE leading to always return true for the autostop).
> In your logic, should we have both to true in order to attack the mob ?
> 
> 2- When we de-select the target (using ESC), to avoid receiving an LUA error, we should test that the unit exists in the event: events:PLAYER_TARGET_CHANGED.
> Here is the error:
> ...


Have you experience any other problems like not casting incinerate or soulfire????stuff like that

----------


## Discipline

What could be all this about? All my profiles work, so i ignored those, but the autodisenchanter or autorprospect profiles dont work.

this pops up when i start a profile 


```
1x <string>:"...":131: attempt to index field 'priorityTable' (a nil value)
<string>:"...":40: in function <[string "..."]:23>

nil

Locals:
self = <unnamed> {
 0 = <userdata>
}
elapsed = 0.047000002115965
```



```
6x <string>:" function pqrFunc0() if not UnitCastingInfo("player") then ...":19: unexpected symbol near ')'

nil

Locals:
```



```
3x <string>:" function pqrFunc0() if not UnitCastingInfo("player") then...":37: 'then' expected near '='

nil

Locals:
```

Those are from the BugSack addon. If you need any more info, ill gladly answer everything i can.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> What could be all this about? All my profiles work, so i ignored those, but the autodisenchanter or autorprospect profiles dont work.
> 
> this pops up when i start a profile 
> 
> 
> ```
> 1x <string>:"...":131: attempt to index field 'priorityTable' (a nil value)
> <string>:"...":40: in function <[string "..."]:23>
> 
> ...


first one means nothing

second one means some1 added in an extra ) than is necessary somewhere

third one means that there's an error in a logic statement somewhere

----------


## Meatglue

Xelper was helping me with this spell reflect code for warrior's aimed at bgs. I know he has enough on his plate just wondering if someone can spot the error. The part with the /equip macro I added in to the place where I think he told me to put it but it may be wrong.



```
local reflectList = {30451, 33786, 605, 118, 51505, 339, 51514}
--Arcane Blast, Cyclone, Mind Control, Polymorph, Lava Burst, Entangling Roots,Hex
local castReflect = false
local myStance = GetShapeshiftForm()
local rage = UnitPower("player")
local _, _, _, rageCost = GetSpellInfo(23920)
local _, reflectCD = GetSpellCooldown(23920)

for i,spellID in ipairs(reflectList) do
	local spellName = GetSpellInfo(spellID)
	--arena loop
	for y=1,5 do
		if UnitExists("arena"..y) then
			local castingName = UnitCastingInfo("arena"..y)
			if castingName == spellName then
				If UnitIsUnit("player", "arena"..y.."target") then
					castReflect = true
				end
			end
		end
	end
	--target check
	local castingName = UnitCastingInfo("target")
	if castingName == spellName then
		if UnitIsUnit("player", "targettarget") then
			castReflect = true
		end
	end
end

if castReflect then
	if rage >= rageCost then
		if reflectCD < 3 then
			if myStance == 3 then
				CastSpellByID(2457) --Battle
				return true
RunMacroText("/equip Ruthless Gladiator's Bonecracker")
RunMacroText("/equip Ruthless Gladiator's Shield Wall")
			end
			if myStance ~= 3 then
				CastSpellByID(23920) --Reflect
				return true
			end
		end
	end
end
```

----------


## Starphall

anybody can tell me (or link) whats the best DK DPS profile....unholy or frost/masterfrost....i would love to try the tuned master frost of imdasandman....but i cant download it...
thx !!

----------


## imdasandman

> anybody can tell me (or link) whats the best DK DPS profile....unholy or frost/masterfrost....i would love to try the tuned master frost of imdasandman....but i cant download it...
> thx !!


Did you try the mediafire links I provided?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk

----------


## darv33

I seen some Boomkin profiles from the past, and i seen someone working on a new one, i've had this old one for awhile added a few things i needed for pvp, if anyone could take the time, too make a Dispel code for boomkin, also a Code that will switch him too moonkin form Automatically, and maybe a Healing rotation so people can quick switch too heals-then back too boomkin, there is no healing on this Profile.. also i cant figure out how too get the Magic mushrooms / and Force of Nature too cast w/o mouseclicking, that would be helpfull, ATM it just casts the spell like a normal keybind, and i have too click so its useless except i dont have too pause rotaion too spam shrooms.. also i want moonfire/sunfire spams when im on the move, right now it just keeps the Dot Going and wont Spam unless i spam manually. Now Thats my wish list here is the Code, 



```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><DRUID><Ability><Name>Skull Bash(Bear Form)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>80964</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>False</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Skull Bash(Cat Form)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>80965</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Starsurge</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>78674</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>768</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Insect swarm</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5570</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local ssDebuff = UnitAura(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Insect Swarm&amp;quot;, nil, &amp;quot;PLAYER|HARMFUL&amp;quot;)

if ssDebuff == nil then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>768</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Wrath (lunar)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5176</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local sAW = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 8)
local dir = GetEclipseDirection()

        if sAW &amp;gt;=-100 and dir == &amp;quot;moon&amp;quot; then
            return true
        end</Lua><RecastDelay>768</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Sunfire</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>8921</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local pp = UnitAura(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Sunfire&amp;quot;, nil, &amp;quot;PLAYER|HARMFUL&amp;quot;)
local solar = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 48517)

if pp == nil and solar ~= nil then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>768</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Starfire (solar)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>2912</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local sAW = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 8)
local dir = GetEclipseDirection()

        if sAW &amp;lt;=100 and dir == &amp;quot;sun&amp;quot; then
            return true
        end</Lua><RecastDelay>768</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Starfire (none)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>2912</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local dir = GetEclipseDirection()

        if dir == &amp;quot;none&amp;quot; then
            return true
        end</Lua><RecastDelay>768</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Moonfire</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>8921</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local ss = UnitAura(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Moonfire&amp;quot;, nil, &amp;quot;PLAYER|HARMFUL&amp;quot;)
local solar = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 48517)

if ss == nil and solar == nil then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>768</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Cyclone</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>33786</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if UnitExists(&amp;quot;mouseover&amp;quot;) and UnitIsUnit(&amp;quot;mouseover&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == nil and IsLeftControlKeyDown() then
  CastSpellByID(33786,&amp;quot;mouseover&amp;quot;)
end</Lua><RecastDelay>50</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Thorns</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>467</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local friend = UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)


if friend ~= nil and mytarget &amp;lt; 95 then
 return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Dispell</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>2782</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local greencauldron = UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 96328)
local bluecauldron = UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 96325)
local redcauldron = UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 96326)
local blackout10 = UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 92876)
local blackout25 = UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 92878)
local unstableaf = UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 30108)
local VT = UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 34941)

if greencauldron or bluecauldron or redcauldron or blackout10 or blackout25 or unstableaf or VT then
  return false
else
for i=1,40 do
  local _,_,_,count,ismagic,duration = UnitDebuff(mytarget,i)
  if ismagic == &amp;quot;Magic&amp;quot; or ismagic == &amp;quot;Disease&amp;quot; or ismagic == &amp;quot;Poison&amp;quot; then
    if  duration &amp;gt; 6 and count ~= 1 then 
	return true
    end
  end
end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Entangling Roots</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>339</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if UnitExists(&amp;quot;mouseover&amp;quot;) and UnitIsUnit(&amp;quot;mouseover&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == nil and  IsShiftKeyDown()  then
  CastSpellByID(339,&amp;quot;mouseover&amp;quot;)
end</Lua><RecastDelay>50</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Wild Shrooms</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>88747</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if IsLeftAltKeyDown() and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>50</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Mark of the Wild</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1126</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local MoW = UnitBuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Mark of the Wild&amp;quot;)
local prowl = UnitBuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Prowl&amp;quot;)

if UnitAffectingCombat(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) or prowl ~= nil then return false
else
if MoW == nil then return true end end</Lua><RecastDelay>200</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Prowl</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5215</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Barkskin</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>22812</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local myHP = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

if myHP &amp;lt;= 85 then return true end</Lua><RecastDelay>300</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Rejuv</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>774</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local friend = UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local rejuvenation = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 774)


if friend ~= nil and mytarget &amp;lt; 92 and rejuvenation == nil and IsMounted() == nil then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Roots Rotation</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>339</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>50</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Wrath</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5176</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>768</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Thorn2</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>467</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Assist Focus</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if UnitExists(&amp;quot;focustarget&amp;quot;) then AssistUnit(&amp;quot;focus&amp;quot;) end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Moonfire spam</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>8921</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local solar = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 48517)

if solar == nil then
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>768</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Starfire Spam</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>2912</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>local dir = GetEclipseDirection()

        if dir == &amp;quot;none&amp;quot; then
            return true
        end</Lua><RecastDelay>768</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>moonkin</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local SF = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 15473)

if SF == nil then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Force of Nature</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>33831</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if  IsRightControlKeyDown() and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Boomkin</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>24858</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>50</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability></DRUID>
```

Rotation 



```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><DRUID><Rotation><RotationName>Cat</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Prowl|Skull Bash(Cat Form)</RotationList><RequireCombat>true</RequireCombat><RotationNotes></RotationNotes></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>moonkin</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Thorns|Mark of the Wild|Wild Shrooms|Entangling Roots|Cyclone|Force of Nature|Moonfire|Sunfire|Insect swarm|Starsurge|Starfire (none)|Starfire (solar)|Wrath (lunar)|Moonfire spam|Starfire Spam|Barkskin</RotationList><RequireCombat>true</RequireCombat><RotationNotes></RotationNotes></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>Resto DPS</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Barkskin|Wild Shrooms|Cyclone|Entangling Roots|Thorns|Insect swarm|Moonfire|Roots Rotation|Starfire (none)|Wrath|Mark of the Wild</RotationList><RequireCombat>false</RequireCombat><RotationNotes></RotationNotes></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>Moonkin assist</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Thorns|Mark of the Wild|Wild Shrooms|Entangling Roots|Cyclone|Starsurge|Starfire (none)|Starfire (solar)|Wrath (lunar)|Moonfire|Sunfire|Insect swarm|Barkskin</RotationList><RequireCombat>true</RequireCombat><RotationNotes></RotationNotes></Rotation></DRUID>
```

If someone can Do the work, this will be a Badass Boomkin pvp profile!!... 

Thx in advance

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I seen some Boomkin profiles from the past, and i seen someone working on a new one, i've had this old one for awhile added a few things i needed for pvp, if anyone could take the time, too make a Dispel code for boomkin, also a Code that will switch him too moonkin form Automatically, and maybe a Healing rotation so people can quick switch too heals-then back too boomkin, there is no healing on this Profile.. also i cant figure out how too get the Magic mushrooms / and Force of Nature too cast w/o mouseclicking, that would be helpfull, ATM it just casts the spell like a normal keybind, and i have too click so its useless except i dont have too pause rotaion too spam shrooms.. also i want moonfire/sunfire spams when im on the move, right now it just keeps the Dot Going and wont Spam unless i spam manually. Now Thats my wish list here is the Code


Moonfire was built into my new profile. Magic Mushrooms and FoN are easy. Auto boomkin is easy. Dispell code is easy. I'll think about it. Don't have time right now, but it wouldn't be hard XD

----------


## darv33

To Go a little Deeper, the boomkin pvp profile should have auto Skullbash/catform on Focus or Mouseover - target. A one button spammable Root/Solabeam - Focus or Mouseover Target. just too add a couple more things for you too think about as you tweak your profile Buba. Wish i had the Skill with the Code too do the dirty work. The Interupt / Focus would just take the profile over the top.

----------


## PIPOL13

can anyone give a profile on PvE SV Hunter

----------


## Valma

> @Valma
> Impressive coding...
> 
> 2 minor issues:
> 1- The autostop fix (with the OR) does not work on Dummies (as you said, on Dummies, the UnitAffectingCombat(target) returns nil and so unitincombat is always FALSE leading to always return true for the autostop).
> In your logic, should we have both to true in order to attack the mob ?
> 
> 2- When we de-select the target (using ESC), to avoid receiving an LUA error, we should test that the unit exists in the event: events:PLAYER_TARGET_CHANGED.
> Here is the error:
> ...


Ye,found this all already by myself and some other things like casting Immo earlier if its duration was bumped by FelFlame,casting BoD on trash targets etc.

Done MINOR(Not accurate logic fixes to this),will do more indept fixes next week when I will be at work.

Sorry for posting not fully tested profile coz I don't have lots of time to test it in case of working hard >.< 

New profile that is working FOR SURE(Raided full DS with it,no errors at all and perfect logic) http://code.google.com/p/valma-pqr-p...02-11-2012.rar 

TBD:
1.Need to parse unit IDs for BURN list(currently it works only for Twilight Sapper)
2.The thing you are all awaiting for - auto rotationmode switch for every boss in DS.
3.Debug trunk frame

EDIT:
About the question for Demo profile,I will not do any other profiles before I will get this fully working.After this any other warlock profile will be like 1-3 days of coding.In my priority list: Destro-Affli-Demo so don't expect it really fast.

BTW made 50k on normal madness yesterday without DTR and no demo/elemental in raid.(And I got really low ilvl)

----------


## jackus

> there we go, that SHOULD work. Fixing this on my tablet atm


Thanks again my Lord. You are the boss  :Smile: 

I will test it  :Smile: 

PS. When you make a new warrior profile, let me know so I can help you out  :Smile:

----------


## Nordlicht

It doesn't find 64 bit WoW process. Xelper, please make it work with WoW-64.exe process  :Smile:  Thank you!

----------


## Meatglue

> Ye,found this all already by myself and some other things like casting Immo earlier if its duration was bumped by FelFlame,casting BoD on trash targets etc.
> 
> Done MINOR(Not accurate logic fixes to this),will do more indept fixes next week when I will be at work.
> 
> Sorry for posting not fully tested profile coz I don't have lots of time to test it in case of working hard >.< 
> 
> New profile that is working FOR SURE(Raided full DS with it,no errors at all and perfect logic) http://code.google.com/p/valma-pqr-p...02-11-2012.rar 
> 
> TBD:
> ...


After profiles are compelte, intending on adding any pvp abilities in? Not sure how you felt about that, would be pretty cool. Working great for me so far btw good work.

----------


## Valma

> After profiles are compelte, intending on adding any pvp abilities in? Not sure how you felt about that, would be pretty cool. Working great for me so far btw good work.


Not really,coz as was stated before - PVP is the only case in what blizz will go for hunting and banning PQR users.And I don't want for this to came.

----------


## sheuron

> As you requested,guys.
> Download link for my profile (if you don't use SVN,remember that download packs are not as up-to-date as SVN is) 
> ValmaDestro_02-10-2012.rar - valma-pqr-profiles - STANDART rotation FULLY working - Advanced PQR profiles - Google Project Hosting
> 
> If I will not got rep for this code of awesomeness - I'll bite you all 
> 
> P.S. Auto switch priorities,rotations and skills(as far as skill targets) to boss fight is not in yet(same as burn npc IDs not full),but it will come really soon after some testing,got all tables and functions needed for this already in code.
> 
> As for now - I'm working on debug damp frame for faster and easier debugging.


omg, variables variables everywhere, you and bubba having a competition about who is coding longest profile?

----------


## ipass

I was wondering if this is possible? it would be very usefull on pve/pvp
Any way to check tagets if more than 1 in range to cast Chain Lightning?
what would be added to it for Target and Range Check?

Chain Lightning
SpellId: 421

Code:
RunMacroText("/console Sound_EnableSFX 0")
CastSpellByID(421)
RunMacroText("/console Sound_EnableSFX 1")
return true

----------


## DKVance73

> It doesn't find 64 bit WoW process. Xelper, please make it work with WoW-64.exe process  Thank you!



Really? Must be short bus time.

----------


## Techz

Boss what is your latest and best Arms release as i have so many im confused lol

----------


## saga3180

@VALMA it just spamms ban of doom 
and if i remove it it just starts to spam immolate and occcasionally a soulfire

Edit : i also havent seen your profile do any incinerates at all.

----------


## Eff

Been a while since my last update but here it is: RestoDruid_Eff_Profile.rar

Quick list of changes:
- Added /rejuv to toggle blanket rejuving the raid
- Modified the encounter handling in general
- Added code for Yor'sahj Heroic
- Slight mana improvements
- Bug fixes

More information with the original post here: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2156781 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

----------


## saga3180

> After profiles are compelte, intending on adding any pvp abilities in? Not sure how you felt about that, would be pretty cool. Working great for me so far btw good work.


How are you getting his profile to work?

----------


## ishtro

> Xelper was helping me with this spell reflect code for warrior's aimed at bgs. I know he has enough on his plate just wondering if someone can spot the error. The part with the /equip macro I added in to the place where I think he told me to put it but it may be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local reflectList = {30451, 33786, 605, 118, 51505, 339, 51514}
> --Arcane Blast, Cyclone, Mind Control, Polymorph, Lava Burst, Entangling Roots,Hex
> local castReflect = false
> local myStance = GetShapeshiftForm()
> ...


Mail box full

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

----------


## bu_ba_911

> omg, variables variables everywhere, you and bubba having a competition about who is coding longest profile?


Lol his is a freaking nightmare compared to mine  :Stick Out Tongue:  lol but he showed me how to make tables for my spells for an easier kill switch for my spells. Like deep corruption will be easy to code with something like this. I can also change what each spells target health they heal at from outside the ability so when I play around with things I never actually play around with the core healing rotation.

I wanted to start playing around with cast times in regards to buffs to see if I couldn't start making the heals smarter in regards to currents buffs and things like that.

Also I wanted my rotation to work at any level. So I have every spell check of spell is known. Leveling pally healers should be able to use this, though I don't know how efficient it will use mana at such low levels haha. That would be an experiment XD though as I was saying before. I could literally code just one ability that would be say --- level 70 --- that changes all the numbers for somebody level 70 without breaking any functionality for somebody 85. That's why I started the rewrite :-)

----------


## vitalic

Sharing another snippet from my Rogue profile, any feedback would be good:



```
if UnitBuffID("player", 1784) then return end
local spells = {["Polymorph"] = 1, ["Frostbolt"] = 1, ["Cyclone"] = 1, ["Regrowth"] = 1, ["Nourish"] = 1, ["Flash of Light"] = 1, ["Divine Light"] = 1, ["Flash of Light"] = 1, ["Flash Heal"] = 1, ["Healing Wave"] = 1, ["Healing Surge"] = 1, ["Lava Burst"] = 1, ["Greater Healing Wave"] = 1, ["Hex"] = 1, ["Fear"] = 1, ["Haunt"] = 1, ["Unstable Affliction"] = 1 }
local fspell, _, _, _, fstart, fend, _, _, fint = UnitCastingInfo("focus")
if spells[fspell] and not fint and ((fend - GetTime() * 1000) / (fend - fstart)) * 100 < 40 then
	PQR_CustomTarget = "focus"
	if 0 == IsSpellInRange("Kick", "focus") then 
		CastSpellByID(36554, "focus")
	end
	return true
end
local tspell, _, _, _, tstart, tend, _, _, tint = UnitCastingInfo("target")
if spells[tspell] and not tint and ((tend - GetTime() * 1000) / (tend - tstart)) * 100 < 30 then
	PQR_CustomTarget = "target"
	return true
end
```

So this is my custom interrupt logic. The first line checks if we are in stealth and if so returns early (don't want to kick as you try to open with a garrote silence for example). The rather ugly looking table that follows is so you can instantly check if the spell being casted is in the interrupt list, without having to loop through the table on every ability check iteration which would be expensive, I'm interested in maximum efficiency so this table should ideally be placed in a loader ability that only runs once. The downside of using spell names is that it won't work for different localisations but the upside is we don't have to bother converting between spell ids and spell names.

It first checks if the focus target is casting, that the cast is interruptible and that it is in the last 40 percent of the cast, I feel this is better than having an arbitrary delay. It then checks if we are in range for the interrupt and if not focus shadowsteps and then interrupts the focus. I played with a few different numbers, with 20-30% the casts would still sometimes go off so I settled on 40% for focus to allow time for the shadowstep and 30% for the target. The last chunk of code just does the same checks but on the current target. I put the focus target check first because I feel if you have a focus target much of the time it's going to be a healer and therefore their casts would take priority, but this can be changed of course, and the currently redundant values in the spell table could eventually be used for spell priorities so if both target and focus were casting it would interrupt the highest priority spell (e.g. a big heal).

----------


## Meatglue

> Sharing another snippet from my Rogue profile, any feedback would be good:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if UnitBuffID("player", 1784) then return end
> local spells = {["Polymorph"] = 1, ["Frostbolt"] = 1, ["Cyclone"] = 1, ["Regrowth"] = 1, ["Nourish"] = 1, ["Flash of Light"] = 1, ["Divine Light"] = 1, ["Flash of Light"] = 1, ["Flash Heal"] = 1, ["Healing Wave"] = 1, ["Healing Surge"] = 1, ["Lava Burst"] = 1, ["Greater Healing Wave"] = 1, ["Hex"] = 1, ["Fear"] = 1, ["Haunt"] = 1, ["Unstable Affliction"] = 1 }
> local fspell, _, _, _, fstart, fend, _, _, fint = UnitCastingInfo("focus")
> if spells[fspell] and not fint and ((fend - GetTime() * 1000) / (fend - fstart)) * 100 < 40 then
> ...


For this to work correctly should we disable interrupt all spells ie., 'alt-c'?

----------


## vitalic

> For this to work correctly should we disable interrupt all spells ie., 'alt-c'?


Yes it should be disabled because this is to replace the default interrupt feature.

----------


## jackus

> Sharing another snippet from my Rogue profile, any feedback would be good:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if UnitBuffID("player", 1784) then return end
> local spells = {["Polymorph"] = 1, ["Frostbolt"] = 1, ["Cyclone"] = 1, ["Regrowth"] = 1, ["Nourish"] = 1, ["Flash of Light"] = 1, ["Divine Light"] = 1, ["Flash of Light"] = 1, ["Flash Heal"] = 1, ["Healing Wave"] = 1, ["Healing Surge"] = 1, ["Lava Burst"] = 1, ["Greater Healing Wave"] = 1, ["Hex"] = 1, ["Fear"] = 1, ["Haunt"] = 1, ["Unstable Affliction"] = 1 }
> local fspell, _, _, _, fstart, fend, _, _, fint = UnitCastingInfo("focus")
> if spells[fspell] and not fint and ((fend - GetTime() * 1000) / (fend - fstart)) * 100 < 40 then
> ...


would this work on my warrior? I added a few spells and removed CastSpellByID(36554, "focus")
end
And instead of Kick i put in Pummel




```
local spells = {["Polymorph"] = 1, ["Frostbolt"] = 1, ["Cyclone"] = 1, ["Regrowth"] = 1, ["Healing Touch] = 1, ["Mana Burn"] = 1, ["Nourish"] = 1, ["Flash of Light"] = 1, ["Divine Light"] = 1, ["Flash of Light"] = 1, ["Flash Heal"] = 1, ["Healing Wave"] = 1, ["Healing Surge"] = 1, ["Lava Burst"] = 1, ["Greater Healing Wave"] = 1, ["Hex"] = 1, ["Fear"] = 1, ["Haunt"] = 1, ["Drain Soul"] = 1, ["Hibernate"]= 1, ["Unstable Affliction"] = 1 }
local fspell, _, _, _, fstart, fend, _, _, fint = UnitCastingInfo("focus")
if spells[fspell] and not fint and ((fend - GetTime() * 1000) / (fend - fstart)) * 100 < 40 then
    PQR_CustomTarget = "focus"
    if 0 == IsSpellInRange("Pummel", "focus") then 
    return true
end
local tspell, _, _, _, tstart, tend, _, _, tint = UnitCastingInfo("target")
if spells[tspell] and not tint and ((tend - GetTime() * 1000) / (tend - tstart)) * 100 < 30 then
    PQR_CustomTarget = "target"
    return true
end
```

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

Anyone know if there's a new Resto Shaman profile? Onya hasn't posted in awhile. Is his newest the one on page 290? Can't find another one.

----------


## vitalic

> would this work on my warrior? I added a few spells and removed CastSpellByID(36554, "focus")
> end
> And instead of Kick i put in Pummel






> local spells = {["Polymorph"] = 1, ["Frostbolt"] = 1, ["Cyclone"] = 1, ["Regrowth"] = 1, ["Healing Touch] = 1, ["Mana Burn"] = 1, ["Nourish"] = 1, ["Flash of Light"] = 1, ["Divine Light"] = 1, ["Flash of Light"] = 1, ["Flash Heal"] = 1, ["Healing Wave"] = 1, ["Healing Surge"] = 1, ["Lava Burst"] = 1, ["Greater Healing Wave"] = 1, ["Hex"] = 1, ["Fear"] = 1, ["Haunt"] = 1, ["Drain Soul"] = 1, ["Hibernate"]= 1, ["Unstable Affliction"] = 1 }
> local fspell, _, _, _, fstart, fend, _, _, fint = UnitCastingInfo("focus")
> if spells[fspell] and not fint and ((fend - GetTime() * 1000) / (fend - fstart)) * 100 < 40 then
> PQR_CustomTarget = "focus"
> *if 1 == IsSpellInRange("Pummel", "focus") then* 
> return true *end*
> end
> local tspell, _, _, _, tstart, tend, _, _, tint = UnitCastingInfo("target")
> if spells[tspell] and not tint and ((tend - GetTime() * 1000) / (tend - tstart)) * 100 < 30 then
> ...


Change the 0 to a 1 in the line I bolded, because you only want to focus kick as a Warrior if you are already in range, you are also missing an end so that might throw an lua error. Actually this made me realise a flaw in my code, if the focus target is casting but is out of range it won't move on to the target checks, so will need to fix that.

----------


## stec2012

> Anyone know if there's a new Resto Shaman profile? Onya hasn't posted in awhile. Is his newest the one on page 290? Can't find another one.


Thats the only one i was able to find, im using it currently albeit only for LFR and it tops the meters easy with 70%+ mana after most encounters.

----------


## happydado

Hi at all someone can help me to create 1 offsets for 13623 wow version? pls i realy need

----------


## JIMMYF

Whyismyprogramdoes not see thegame, althoughversion15 211

----------


## bbatotas

Does anyone have DnD code? I looked at buba's code, doesn't really work. Any help?

----------


## kclux

I am having a problem with Ultraxion on Hardmode. I play resto druid, got the tank on focus to keep Lifebloom up. I use the typical checks: UnitIsDeadOrGhost, UnitCanCooperate, IsSpellInRange and PQR_IsOutOfSight. When the tank has to phase out now, the whole rotation stops because Lifebloom cannot be applied and when the tank phases in again I have to click with the mouse on the focus target frane to get the rotation going again.

I guess it doesn't fail the checks because it is in range for everything but because of the different phase it doesn't work? Anyone got an idea how to fix this? Thanks.

----------


## couky

*@Mentally, here is my chibi bug report :*
I tried your shadow pve leveling profile which is really nive for my young lvl 80 priest ^^
It just have one bug : when I move the rotation keep spamming me "invalid target" or "You have no target".
It always spam me that when I am out of combat and when I'am moving on the map.

----------


## Bossqwerty

> Boss what is your latest and best Arms release as i have so many im confused lol


stance dance:
BossSD6.2.rar

TG (must run reset profile before running main profile)
BossTG3.0.rar

SMF (not high quality, basic rotation)
BossSMF1.0.rar

----------


## popeofdope

> @VALMA it just spamms ban of doom 
> and if i remove it it just starts to spam immolate and occcasionally a soulfire
> 
> Edit : i also havent seen your profile do any incinerates at all.



I've tried this profile too and it doesn't work.

It gets bane of doom, corr and imo up as well as ISF then it does nothing. It does not shadowflame (which should have been next in the priority) and it does not chaos bolt or incinerate. This was tested on dummies and in LFR Ultraxion.
For the section that does work, it casts the spells in the wrong order. It starts by putting up BoD, immo, corr, then conflagrates and then soul burns a soul fire. This is the worst way to open up. Not starting with soul burn soul fire means you lose out on 10% extra spellpower from 4pc T13 and also 15% extra damage from ISF on all 3 dots.

You should try and get it to do this when it opens up: Soulburn, Soul fire, immolate, bane of doom, conflagrate, corruption. That is the correct order according to simcraft.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Does anyone have DnD code? I looked at buba's code, doesn't really work. Any help?


Which part doesnt work? 

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk

----------


## romb0t

@Valma
I have tested the new profile on a dumy again.

I think that the issue is with BloodFury as we will try to cast it even if we are not an Orc ! I have just added a check in the BloodFury ability like:


```
-- The second output argument of UnitRace is the race in english
if select(2,UnitRace("PLAYER")) == "Orc" then return false end
```

But it does not solve the ChaosBolt nor the Incinerate issue.

It seems that we hit an issue with Corruption and Soulfire as we hit the ability but do nothing even if we do not cast the spell. So we wait for the delay and then re-evaluate the rotation.
as after that we have an issue with the Corruption logic as we dont' execute anything in the rotation that is afterwards. I have checked that it goes over the loop funtion and so should return false but nothing is done, we wait for the delay and that's it. Then we re-evalutate the rotation from the start.

Other strange thing is that I do not see the Soulburn ability being used (putting a print at the start of the ability, I don't see it).

I will continue to investigate later as it is quite late for now.

PS: At this stage, what I have done is to add a print at each return true and at the end of the ability so I can see what we do but I need a good chat addon to keep the history big enough and to be able to do copy paste so that you can look at the rotation behavior.

----------


## brusterj88

I love this program btw! Is there a way to setup the interrupt when i don't have the target as my main target. Lets say i have a Mage targeted, Rogue focused, and the third player in arena is a Priest. The Priest casts penance, but he is not my target and I want to counter spell the cast without changing my current target or focus?

----------


## bbatotas

> Which part doesnt work? 
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


It's a total crap shoot whether it will work on not. Holding down the button only casts it once and then it doesn't cast again. You have to spam ctrl and hope that it doesn't have a temper and will cast. Yes, the same problem happens when there's no other actions in the priority list.

----------


## jackus

> I love this program btw! Is there a way to setup the interrupt when i don't have the target as my main target. Lets say i have a Mage targeted, Rogue focused, and the third player in arena is a Priest. The Priest casts penance, but he is not my target and I want to counter spell the cast without changing my current target or focus?


dont think so.

----------


## brusterj88

Can I pay money to him to make it do that? I a whole arena profile with similar abilities and fake casting etc i would pay a substantial amount for.

----------


## ShinyKnight

> Can I pay money to him to make it do that? I a whole arena profile with similar abilities and fake casting etc i would pay a substantial amount for.


The word is that this program is not going to be PvP-focused, period, and with good reasoning.

Don't like it? Code your own.

----------


## brusterj88

I have more money than sense. As such I would like to hire someone to perform the services I am unable to do  :Smile:

----------


## Kaolla

> I love this program btw! Is there a way to setup the interrupt when i don't have the target as my main target. Lets say i have a Mage targeted, Rogue focused, and the third player in arena is a Priest. The Priest casts penance, but he is not my target and I want to counter spell the cast without changing my current target or focus?


I actually believe that you can, with the use of the arena1-arena5 UnitIDs which classify an opposing team in a match.

If you'd like to try doing it yourself, WoWProgramming is a good place to start, namely this page.

That said, I wouldn't expect anyone to do it for you. This program is receiving far more attention from the PvP crowd than is healthy for it, and Xelper doesn't need any more publicity on that front.

----------


## brusterj88

Also, name one R1 glad that doesn't cheat.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Big thanks to Bossarms for the new update, really smooth profile!

----------


## Meatglue

I am looking forward to the retun of zenmex, he commented saying he would be releasing some pvp profiles when he popped in but haven't heard from him since. There are some coders like Sheuron and Cokx that still code for pvp just be patient and see what they release is my suggestion. There will be anti-pvp people but Xelper has been helping me code for pvp since he shared this with me privately so don't worry about them.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Can I pay money to him to make it do that? I a whole arena profile with similar abilities and fake casting etc i would pay a substantial amount for.


Lol for money I'd code that  :Stick Out Tongue:  its not as difficult as you'd think it is in regards to arena lol

Sent from my Thunderbolt through the ether.

----------


## brusterj88

lets do this, how long would it take, and how much do you want?

----------


## imdasandman

> It's a total crap shoot whether it will work on not. Holding down the button only casts it once and then it doesn't cast again. You have to spam ctrl and hope that it doesn't have a temper and will cast. Yes, the same problem happens when there's no other actions in the priority list.


it works just fine for me... You need to hold the button down and it will fire off once the correct runes are lined up and it is off CD and it will drop it at mouseover location.

Some ui's you need to disable the nameplates over enemies heads to make this work... To do that press the "V" key ingame

----------


## bu_ba_911

> lets do this, how long would it take, and how much do you want?


lol send u a message  :Stick Out Tongue:  was joking about money tho hahahaha

its way to simple of a code to charge for  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kaolla

I have a feeling he was referring to the dedicated arena profile, Bubba  :Wink:

----------


## brusterj88

just the intreput thing would be nice but a whole arena set would beastmode and i would pay a lot for it.

----------


## brusterj88

yes i would like the interrupt code, however I would pay whatever programming rates go for these days to write an arena warlock profile so i can hit 2400ish, im a combat ptsd veteran heavily medicated and i cant react faster than these young kids...

----------


## bu_ba_911

haha dedicated arena..... hmm that would be a lot of effort..... dunno if i have the time for another profile to start writing right now XD but ill do interrupt rq.... which interrupt are we talking about using tho? Fel Hound?

----------


## brusterj88

fel hound yes

----------


## bu_ba_911

> fel hound yes


your inbox/sent box be full

----------


## bu_ba_911

```
local InterruptSpells = { 635, 47540, 19750, 82326, 51505, 62809, 331, 77472, 48500, 8936, 5782 }

if select(2, GetSpellCooldown(19647, "BOOKTYPE_PET")) == 0 and UnitExists("pet") and IsSpellKnown(19647, true) == true then
	for y=1, 5 do
		local aTarget = "arena"..tostring(y)
		if UnitExists(aTarget) and IsSpellInRange(tostring(GetSpellInfo(19647)), aTarget) == 1 then
			local spellName, _, _, _, _, endCast, _, _, canInterrupt = UnitCastingInfo(aTarget)
			for i, v in ipairs(InterruptSpells) do
				if GetSpellInfo(v) == spellName and canInterrupt == 1 then
					if (endCast/1000) - GetTime() < 0.5 then
						PQR_CustomTarget = aTarget
						return true
					end
				end
			end
		end
	end
end
```


and mage iteration i first made thinking he was a mage  :Stick Out Tongue: 



```
local InterruptSpells = { 635, 47540, 19750, 82326, 51505, 62809, 331, 77472, 48500, 8936, 5782 }

if select(2, GetSpellCooldown(2139)) == 0 then
	for y=1, 5 do
		local aTarget = "arena"..tostring(y)
		if UnitExists(aTarget) and IsSpellInRange(tostring(GetSpellInfo(2139)), aTarget) == 1 then
			local spellName, _, _, _, _, endCast, _, _, canInterrupt = UnitCastingInfo(aTarget)
			for i, v in ipairs(InterruptSpells) do
				if GetSpellInfo(v) == spellName and canInterrupt == 1 then
					if (endCast/1000) - GetTime() < 0.5 then
						PQR_CustomTarget = aTarget
						return true
					end
				end
			end
		end
	end
end
```

none of these are tested and i almost guarantee them to be broken  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kaolla

Mentally, your new Shadowpriest rotation has been absolutely phenomenal. I have a couple of suggestions to make, however.

Firstly, the rotation lists an ability to cast Dispersion when the left Alt key is held down, but the actual ability appears to have been removed. 

Secondly, I added a simple IsLeftAltKeyDown() ability to cast Mind Spike, as well as an ability to cast Mind Blast with 2 stacks of Mind Melt. It's not a huge improvement, but it does make killing little, low-HP things a bit less cumbersome. I've been writing a Shadow PvP profile, but I think this option could also be helpful in certain PvE situations.

Thirdly, you're awesome ^^

----------


## sheuron

Working on a Polymorph function:

Polymorph
Spell ID: 118
Delay: 2000
Target: Custom



```
if not polyfunctions then

  function HaveCC(t) 
    local debuff = { 118, 90337, 82676, 49203, 1499, 51514, 6770, 20066, 19386, 5484, 6358, 8122, 5782, 2094, 
                             33786, 605, 19503 }
    for _,v in ipairs(debuff) do 
      local name,_,_,_,_,_,expiration = UnitDebuffID(t,v)
      if name and expiration - GetTime() > 1 then return true end 
    end
  end

  function BeingTarget(t)
    if UnitIsUnit("target",t) then return true end
    for i=1, GetNumPartyMembers(), 1 do
      local member = "party"..tostring(i)
      if UnitIsUnit(member.."target",t) then return true end
    end
  end

  function CanbeCC(t)
    if not HaveCC(t) 
    and not BeingTarget(t) 
    and not PQR_IsOutOfSight(t) 
    and not UnitIsDeadOrGhost(t) 
    and UnitCanAttack("player",t) 
    and IsSpellInRange(tostring(GetSpellInfo(118)),t) == 1 
    then return true end
  end

  polyfunctions = true

end

if IsLeftControlKeyDown() and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() then 
  if CanbeCC("mouseover") then PQR_CustomTarget = "mouseover" return true 
  elseif CanbeCC("focus") then PQR_CustomTarget = "focus" return true 
  else 
    local n  = 1
    while UnitExists("arena"..n) do
      if CanbeCC("arena"..n) then PQR_CustomTarget = "arena"..n return true end
      n = n + 1
    end
  end
end
```

What this do?

When you press LEFT CONTROL polymorph this priority: Your mouseover > Your focus. 

If none target is found, check the arena frames for a enemy not being target by you or any friend and polymorph him. 

The script also check if the enemy is already CC by you or any friend and wait till current cc effect end to polymorph.

This function ll never polymorph your current target.

----------


## Meatglue

> Working on a Polymorph function:
> 
> Polymorph
> Spell ID: 118
> Delay: 2000
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


That shit is hot! You say youre working on it, does that mean it's done but not tested? I will try it out soon.

----------


## sheuron

> That shit is hot! You say youre working on it, does that mean it's done but not tested? I will try it out soon.


Yes. untested, just wrote this on bed

----------


## Kaolla

> Yes. untested, just wrote this on bed


Sheuron's idea of a bedtime story is to write amazing CC code.

----------


## xLegendx

> Sheuron's idea of a bedtime story is to write amazing CC code.


Lol! (Fillleerrr)

----------


## ShinyKnight

So, has there been a final word on Valma's warlock CC yet...? I know that they've put quite a bit of work into it... I'm just hearing conflicting reports of either "It works great!" or "It doesn't work at all!", heh. And, sadly, I don't know warlock DPS well enough to know the difference between what it's doing and what it should be doing.  :Wink:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> So, has there been a final word on Velma's warlock CC yet...? I know that they've put quite a bit of work into it... I'm just hearing conflicting reports of either "It works great!" or "It doesn't work at all!", heh. And, sadly, I don't know warlock DPS well enough to know the difference between what it's doing and what it should be doing.


lol if it seems to be doing more than either sitting there or spamming the same move (not incinerate) then its not working. if it's dotting things up then casting attacks (chaos and incinerate) then it's working

----------


## ShinyKnight

> lol if it seems to be doing more than either sitting there or spamming the same move (not incinerate) then its not working. if it's dotting things up then casting attacks (chaos and incinerate) then it's working



I'll test it as soon as I get home in that case, and add my $0.05 USD to the pile.  :Wink:

----------


## Meatglue

> Yes. untested, just wrote this on bed


I tried it out but could not get the auto poly to ever go off. I could set a focus and hold down control to poly which is something i coded for myself before but I would love the auto function. 

Tested in a bg not arena so ignore my results. Although I do think it is possible to code for bg's as Xelper has helped me with a code for spell refllect but has not finished.

----------


## sheuron

> I tried it out but could not get the auto poly to ever go off. I could set a focus and hold down control to poly which is something i coded for myself before but I would love the auto function. 
> 
> Tested in a bg not arena so ignore my results. Although I do think it is possible to code for bg's as Xelper has helped me with a code for spell refllect but has not finished.


We checking arena frames to achieve this. Maybe can be done if you know any way to get battleground enemys, there is not battleground frames.

----------


## ShinyKnight

@Valma - After testing your latest lock profile, it seems that my experience has been the same as others thus far... It puts up CoE, then continues to spam Bane of Doom until it goes OOM, unfortunately, even after removing Blood Fury from the rotation.  :Frown: 

I'm not sure what the problem is (not a coder, at all!), but I'm sure that it's something fairly easy for you to fix, judging by your earlier posts where you mentioned that you were pulling great DPS in DS with it.  :Smile:

----------


## jackus

when I use the new pummel its wont work. I put it in my rotation before all my attacks just like my old pummel, but it just stands there.

----------


## Valma

I'm not at home ATM,will test it when I will be and will fix this asap

----------


## sportplayer2k

Any news on a new fire mage profile? the old one from sher seems to lack using fireblast to spread dot dmg with ignite  :Frown:

----------


## sheuron

> Any news on a new fire mage profile? the old one from sher seems to lack using fireblast to spread dot dmg with ignite


As easy as click one button. You should read profile notes before post on forum.

----------


## sportplayer2k

edit:nvm fixed my own problem

----------


## barandeniz

I have some suggestions for shadow priest arena profile ; 

1)A key modifier to cast mass dispell on cursor location (for dispelling bubble and ice block)

2)When players health below 25% cast dispersion

3)Eating Healthstone if avaible.

4)Enable/Disable casting Fade when slowed.

5)Silencing focus when he is casting and players target Heath below 30%

6)Use Archangel when target hp < 50%

7)Pause rotation button

 :Cool:  Prevent dispelling vampiric touch and Unstable affli. 

9)Dispell CC's instantly.

10)Dispell PW:S on target.

----------


## popeofdope

> I'm not at home ATM,will test it when I will be and will fix this asap


Just tried experimenting with adding and removing things from your rotation. It works fine on dummies when you take Blood Fury and Demon soul out of the rotation so the problems lie there.

I managed to get it to cast Bane of Havoc on my focus too, however it does not seem to dot the focus target with immo and corruption, you need to mouse over it. Is there any way to make that automated too?

----------


## Meatglue

> We checking arena frames to achieve this. Maybe can be done if you know any way to get battleground enemys, there is not battleground frames.


Maybe Xelper can help shine some light on this topic because he was actually helping me with a code for spell reflect that would work for all players in bg's. He previously had informed of the nameplate situaiton but it seemed like he had a new thought about a way for it to work.

----------


## sharkyx1x

> stance dance:
> BossSD6.2.rar
> 
> TG (must run reset profile before running main profile)
> BossTG3.0.rar
> 
> SMF (not high quality, basic rotation)
> BossSMF1.0.rar



On Arms what changed between this and 5.2, as i am getting better numbers with 5.2 still

PS one big thing i noticed is that 6.2 is burning CDs even when not in combat and not targeting anything, 5.2 didnt do this

----------


## Ninjaderp

> On Arms what changed between this and 5.2, as i am getting better numbers with 5.2 still
> 
> PS one big thing i noticed is that 6.2 is burning CDs even when not in combat and not targeting anything, 5.2 didnt do this


You should check the "require combat to execute rotation" option in both trash and boss-rotation to get rid of that.

----------


## nebmyers

Just wondering is there a new combat rotation bot? For some reason my seems to only click sinister strike every 5 seconds or so

and if possible a sub rotation bot which works with ToTT (at focus target)

----------


## Bossqwerty

> On Arms what changed between this and 5.2, as i am getting better numbers with 5.2 still
> 
> PS one big thing i noticed is that 6.2 is burning CDs even when not in combat and not targeting anything, 5.2 didnt do this


Too many changes to list, I rewrote the entire profile. If you're getting better numbers with 5.2 still it's purely rng, if you compare the two profiles you really need to keep an eye on your crit chance etc for each test to account for the rng factors. Even version 1.0 of my stance dance will outperform my best profile now and again, fights are just plain too short for accurate comparisons without looking deep.

I'll release a new version of my stance dance profile today to fix abilities executing outside of combat, and I may add my TG profiles advanced rage calculations as well if I get good results.

----------


## Ninjaderp

^ Looking forward to that new version, your profile made it funny to play my warr again <3

----------


## gavw

> ^ Looking forward to that new version, your profile made it funny to play my warr again <3


ahhhh men to that +1

----------


## bu_ba_911

I updated my Boomkin (GROUNDWORK ONLY) Profile on my SVN for any interested. Change Log will always be in my Revision Notes....

----------


## Sharge

Bubba what do you mean with groundwork only , Would it work if I use it?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Bubba what do you mean with groundwork only , Would it work if I use it?


Yes, but its super simple. It the basic rotation pretty much

----------


## darksahde

@Bossqwerty

I'm using your Profile BossTG3.0, and whenever I reach Execute phase, My chat got spammed with "Something went wrong or waiting to cast a filler". Anything I did wrong?

I did use reset before every big encounter occur.

Thanks.

----------


## romb0t

@Valma
I have test the r8 version of your SVN and I can confirm that BloodFury is still breaking the rotation.

By addind the code in first line of the BloodFury ability, everything works perfectly:


```
if select(2,UnitRace("player")) ~= "Orc" then return false end
```

i do not hit any issue with Soul Burn as I am 4T13 and so using a soul burn to cast Soul Fire does not cost any "soul shard". But I think that a test to validate that you have still a "soul shard" available will be needed for the "Soul Burn" ability. Like:


```
if UnitPower("player",7) == 0 then return false end
```

Good job for the other fixes.

Note that I dps at 27k on the dummy raid.

----------


## moochild

> and if possible a sub rotation bot which works with ToTT (at focus target)


I've noticed an issue when trying to code ToTT into a rotation @focus on CD. Sometimes when you use ToTT the ability doesn't show as being on CD on your bars and it hangs up the rotation because even the game seems to think its not on CD, but it still won't allow you to cast it and the rotation wigs out.

----------


## saga3180

> @Valma
> I have test the r8 version of your SVN and I can confirm that BloodFury is still breaking the rotation.
> 
> By addind the code in first line of the BloodFury ability, everything works perfectly:
> 
> 
> ```
> if select(2,UnitRace("player")) ~= "Orc" then return false end
> ```
> ...



Coud you post your profiles or tell us how your are getting these profiles to work?
2 days of trying to figure out and i still cant : /

----------


## Bossqwerty

> @Bossqwerty
> 
> I'm using your Profile BossTG3.0, and whenever I reach Execute phase, My chat got spammed with "Something went wrong or waiting to cast a filler". Anything I did wrong?
> 
> I did use reset before every big encounter occur.
> 
> Thanks.


Nothing you did wrong, I accidentally left some debug code in. If you want to remove it yourself just go into -- adv execute-- ability and find where it says print("Something went wrong or waiting to cast a filler") and remove it.

----------


## darksahde

> Nothing you did wrong, I accidentally left some debug code in. If you want to remove it yourself just go into -- adv execute-- ability and find where it says print("Something went wrong or waiting to cast a filler") and remove it.


Thank you very much for the help. Look forward to your future Improvement on the profile.

----------


## Starphall

any 4.3 unholy profile ?...

----------


## onion88

Hey, thought i should share these since i've been using this program for a while. Its a 4.3 Unholy deakthnight PVP profile. I used bubba's code and added a few things, like strangulate to alt, deathstrikes when low hp, and death pact on low hp. 

Enjoy.
https://rapidshare.com/files/1745127..._Abilities.xml
https://rapidshare.com/files/1505400..._Rotations.xml

----------


## Starphall

> Hey, thought i should share these since i've been using this program for a while. Its a 4.3 Unholy deakthnight PVP profile. I used bubba's code and added a few things, like strangulate to alt, deathstrikes when low hp, and death pact on low hp. 
> 
> Enjoy.
> https://rapidshare.com/files/1745127..._Abilities.xml
> https://rapidshare.com/files/1505400..._Rotations.xml


im looking for a pve but thx anyway..ill check it out and try to change some of the pvp aspect of it!! thx really appreciate

----------


## kirjozzz

Guys I really need a good Druid Balance Profile. Can Anyone help me to make it or finish the Boobas one.

----------


## Valma

> @Valma
> I have test the r8 version of your SVN and I can confirm that BloodFury is still breaking the rotation.
> 
> By addind the code in first line of the BloodFury ability, everything works perfectly:
> 
> 
> ```
> if select(2,UnitRace("player")) ~= "Orc" then return false end
> ```
> ...


It could be done more easilly.Done this already.BTW forgot who stated that Demon Soul is breaking rotation,but it can't break it at all,coz any 85 lvl warlock has demonsoul ability and ability itself has only 1 id(buffs from this has different,but u will only use imp as your pet,so for destro its still unique).Still added isknown logic for Demon Soul.

A bit fixed rotation - http://code.google.com/p/valma-pqr-p...02-13-2012.rar

Added Rain of fire on left shift down and Shadowfury on left alt down.
Plus some tweaks regarding soulburn.

----------


## firepong

> Guys I really need a good Druid Balance Profile. Can Anyone help me to make it or finish the Boobas one.


Pull up all of my posts and get mine. It's not bad and does pretty good. Sadly, its no easy feat to code a balance profile because of the way eclipses work and so forth.

----------


## ShinyKnight

> It could be done more easilly.Done this already.BTW forgot who stated that Demon Soul is breaking rotation,but it can't break it at all,coz any 85 lvl warlock has demonsoul ability and ability itself has only 1 id(buffs from this has different,but u will only use imp as your pet,so for destro its still unique).Still added isknown logic for Demon Soul.
> 
> A bit fixed rotation - http://code.google.com/p/valma-pqr-p...02-13-2012.rar
> 
> Added Rain of fire on left shift down and Shadowfury on left alt down.
> Plus some tweaks regarding soulburn.


You rock. Thanks kindly for the quick update... I'll check it out soon and report back, once again.  :Big Grin:

----------


## saga3180

> It could be done more easilly.Done this already.BTW forgot who stated that Demon Soul is breaking rotation,but it can't break it at all,coz any 85 lvl warlock has demonsoul ability and ability itself has only 1 id(buffs from this has different,but u will only use imp as your pet,so for destro its still unique).Still added isknown logic for Demon Soul.
> 
> A bit fixed rotation - http://code.google.com/p/valma-pqr-p...02-13-2012.rar
> 
> Added Rain of fire on left shift down and Shadowfury on left alt down.
> Plus some tweaks regarding soulburn.



I think your profile broke even more now it wont do coe nor put up dots
Still seems to get stuck on what spell to do but mostly still does only immolate and rarely a soul fire
Still not seeing it do any incinerates

----------


## Valma

> I think your profile broke even more now it wont do coe nor put up dots
> Still seems to get stuck on what spell to do but mostly still does only immolate and rarely a soul fire
> Still not seeing it do any incinerates


Ehm,the only thing I could say - you are trying to use destro profile while you are in affliction or smth like this :/

What u need to do to be sure that profile really not working and its my mistake and not yours - go to UNPOPULATED arrea with raid dummy.For horde it is for example Undersity.Print /reloadui,check that u are in destruction spec smth like this,start PQR,start rotation(this must be done without target),select raid dummy,cast smth on it.

Be sure that no other lock is currently testing rotation(this is about coe,coz I got a check that if coe or other 8% magic DMG debuff is on target from anyone).

Ye and BTW, make a screenshot of your main PQR window,rotation window,your ingame talents.And the easy way to check all again for sure - disable ALL addons you got ingame and start rotation.

----------


## saga3180

> Ok guys,
> 
> I created a RET pally profile, since the ones around here arent fully complete, or they do require combat to be in use, altho i loved avery's profile, its quite boring to have to be in combat to use some abilitys. I need some testers to this profile. I used EJ rotation to create it. So no healing at all, and no defensive cd's YET, i will implement them later on, on a future release. Im just releasing this one now to see the feedback from you guys, so i can improve it. So please use it, and abuse and report what needs to be changed.
> 
> PVE RET Pally after 5m on dummy: 27k DPS / ilvl:385
> 
> 
> Download:
> 
> ...


Could Grb or someone else re upload this???
Dont think iv seen any ret pally updates for weeks.

----------


## saga3180

> Ehm,the only thing I could say - you are trying to use destro profile while you are in affliction or smth like this :/
> 
> What u need to do to be sure that profile really not working and its my mistake and not yours - go to UNPOPULATED arrea with raid dummy.For horde it is for example Undersity.Print /reloadui,check that u are in destruction spec smth like this,start PQR,start rotation(this must be done without target),select raid dummy,cast smth on it.
> 
> Be sure that no other lock is currently testing rotation(this is about coe,coz I got a check that if coe or other 8% magic DMG debuff is on target from anyone).
> 
> Ye and BTW, make a screenshot of your main PQR window,rotation window,your ingame talents.And the easy way to check all again for sure - disable ALL addons you got ingame and start rotation.


I'm sure it is not me i did everything and now it just seems to spam immolate again.
And i double checked that i am in destro spec
I juat dont know what else to think than just something wrong with the profile

----------


## dklcfr

Hey Buba, is there any reason your frost DK profile eats up all resources leaving my toon with nothing to cast for about 5 seconds? is this common/normal with DW frost or a gear thing or just some unintended bug?

----------


## Valma

> I'm sure it is not me i did everything and now it just seems to spam immolate again.
> And i double checked that i am in destro spec
> I juat dont know what else to think than just something wrong with the profile


The problem is - it is working on US realms,it is working on EU realms,it is even working on RU realms.So it seems like you got something that conflicts with it.

So the short conclusion is as I said - post screenshots,and disable all addons u have and try to start profile.

----------


## saga3180

> The problem is - it is working on US realms,it is working on EU realms,it is even working on RU realms.So it seems like you got something that conflicts with it.
> 
> So the short conclusion is as I said - post screenshots,and disable all addons u have and try to start profile.


Disabled all my addons and yet still spams immolate
and what kind of screenshots?

----------


## Kaolla

> Hey Buba, is there any reason your frost DK profile eats up all resources leaving my toon with nothing to cast for about 5 seconds? is this common/normal with DW frost or a gear thing or just some unintended bug?


This happens fairly often, to be honest. DW Frost doesn't have the Runic Power generation of 2H, and as a result you can end up with significant periods where you're resource-starved.

I don't _think_ it's a bug, although Buba will have to answer for sure.

----------


## Valma

> Ye and BTW, make a screenshot of your main PQR window,rotation window,your ingame talents.And the easy way to check all again for sure - disable ALL addons you got ingame and start rotation.


This,plus upload an archive of your Profiles directory so I can check if you are really using my profile as it is and not smth different.

----------


## dklcfr

> This happens fairly often, to be honest. DW Frost doesn't have the Runic Power generation of 2H, and as a result you can end up with significant periods where you're resource-starved.
> 
> I don't _think_ it's a bug, although Buba will have to answer for sure.


 Ahh k, I thought that was the case, thanks for the reply.

----------


## Valma

Guys,for God sake.I got 100+ downloads already with 3 files so it's smth like 50 unique downloads,lets say that some people was downloading it to just check the code and so on.So we got around 30 ppl that can really test it and reply is it working or not.

But still we got only 3-4 ppl who responded on this thread.I can say it is working for me and my friend on RU realms,some guys who I know on EU and one guy on US.Need more to be sure that it is mostly working and if not - its not my bad,so I could start implement autoboss logic.

----------


## Valma

Where are you,my friend?Or you are just a single troll,which can post but can't proof anything?  :Frown:  So you were ok to post that you unloaded all addons,but when I ask you for proofs of this to try to debug something and so on you dissapear...

----------


## firepong

> Guys,for God sake.I got 100+ downloads already with 3 files so it's smth like 50 unique downloads,lets say that some people was downloading it to just check the code and so on.So we got around 30 ppl that can really test it and reply is it working or not.
> 
> But still we got only 3-4 ppl who responded on this thread.I can say it is working for me and my friend on RU realms,some guys who I know on EU and one guy on US.Need more to be sure that it is mostly working and if not - its not my bad,so I could start implement autoboss logic.


I'll help you as much as I possibly can. For me, I'm getting this error and its where the rotation will quit until something is about to wear off on the target or soul fire cooldown is up:



```
Casting Spell Incinerate (29722) on CUSTOM TARGET
Custom Target does not exist
```

Let me remind you, my warlock is only 64, so I removed some of the spells out, even though I'm sure it wasen't needed, but just to be safe. 

P.S. I re-installed the profile cause of the changes I made and then, what I did, was remove Chaos Bolt, Demon Soul, Fel Flame and Shadow Flame from the rotation, because as of the above, I do not have these spells. Now, the rotation is working well. I would say, for priority sakes, check these spells I listed first for errors. Could be something in the code that is messing up. Like I said above, for some reason, it was giving a Custom Target Does Not Exist the first time.

P.S.S For the other people trying this profile out, could you please turn on Debug in Advanced Settings in PQrotation and post here the error you are getting in a [code] box.

P.S.S.S I would try and debug the error myself, but even just putting in return true for incinerate wouldn't fix the error. So I'll leave that up to you to figure out the problem  :Wink: 

P.S.S.S.S I cannot seem to reproduce the error above now. The profile seems to work good for me and everything else im between  :Smile:

----------


## andryshka

> Where are you,my friend?Or you are just a single troll,which can post but can't proof anything?  So you were ok to post that you unloaded all addons,but when I ask you for proofs of this to try to debug something and so on you dissapear...


Works very well. RU realm. Good uptime for dots. Testing on dummy about 50million damage - no pause.
Can you add check friendly target on mouseover" It's paused if mouseover friendly target.

----------


## Valma

Just remember its not lvling profile,its logic is most about 85 lvl warlock and it is mostly for raids,coz who cares about 5ppls LOL  :Big Grin: 

Anyway I'm adding isknown logic for ALL spells.So be happy.

@firepong For you it wasn't working coz it was trying to cast spells you don't know yet,and casting on wrong custom targets was fixed in ~r5 or so.Just forgot UnitExists check for every target in a loop >.<

----------


## Valma

> Works very well. RU realm. Good uptime for dots. Testing on dummy about 50million damage - no pause.
> Can you add check friendly target on mouseover" It's paused if mouseover friendly target.


No,say me your ingame name first!!!! LOL joking,YE its in my TBD list ATM.This will be in next release.

----------


## Valma

Made requested fixes - http://code.google.com/p/valma-pqr-p...13-2012 v2.rar

Test it and reply plz.

----------


## romb0t

@Valma
r11 was working well in frFR locale.
Here the stats about 8 min of raid dummy fight for a DPS of 27K, the number of casts/ticks:
Incinerate -> 137
Immolation (DOT) -> 178
Conflagration -> 43
Burning Embers (DOT) -> 464
Soul Fire -> 31
Chaos Bolt -> 28
Corruption (DOT) -> 179
Bane of Doom (DOT) -> 32
Immolation -> 29
Blast of Corruption (DOT) -> 86

I will go ahead an continue to test your new versions.

Things to be added to your TBD:
1- Use of Gloves amelioration for Engineer
2- Use of possible trinckets.

Thanks for the good work.

----------


## Valma

You missed shadowflame  :Wink:  Come closer to dummy and it will automatically start to cast it.Got special check for this so if you are in 10m range of your target or closer - it will cast shadowflame.

----------


## travis2861

Tested Valmas' profile, every revision that i've been able to start has spammed Immolate, ive reloaded ui, tried with no addons, different resolution, full screen even. nothin seems to get to it passed the opener and then spamming imo and cour. When a focus is set, it will spam BoH, with mouseover will spam dots on secondary. The profile looks amazing but i just wish i could get it work it's magic >.<


Edit: Threw an Error.


```
Message: [string " function pqrFunc0() ..."]:563: attempt to perform arithmetic on field 'endTime' (a nil value)Time: 02/13/12 04:15:44
Count: 547
Stack: [string " function pqrFunc0() ..."]:563: in function `PQ_GetTimeLeftUnitDebuff'
[string " function pqrFunc0() ..."]:1286: in function `?'
[string "..."]:255: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "..."]:161: in function `PQR_CastNext'
[string "..."]:150: in function `PQR_ExecuteBot'
[string "..."]:40: in function <[string "..."]:23>


Locals: unit = "target"
debuff = 348
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = 279255.707
(*temporary) = "attempt to perform arithmetic on field 'endTime' (a nil value)"
```

----------


## Valma

GOD DAMN,seems I've found what the problem is and its just WTFLOLIDIOTIC.

OK,the whole rotation is about handling buffs/debuffs/spells etc via combatlog.And there are 2 types of event handlers COMBATLOG and COMBATLOG_UNFILTERED.

First one is what you got in your combatlog in chat,other one is FREAKIN SPAM OF EVERYTHING wich eats your RAM and CPU as hell when you are in raid.So thats why I'm using COMBATLOG and not UNFILTERED one in my profile.

Now the problem itself - you got some filters in your combatlog,something like show me only damage that I get from mobs and nothing more.So u need to setup it to defaults,you and the others who have problems,try it guys.

Ok,anyway fock it,adding unfiltered,go guys,try it will it lag or not.
http://code.google.com/p/valma-pqr-p...13-2012 v3.rar

----------


## romb0t

@Valma
Just FYI, the very first time the you focus over your pet, you receive the error:

Message: [string "..."]:131: attempt to index field 'priorityTable' (a nil value)
Time: 02/13/12 13:37:22
Count: 1
Stack: [string "..."]:131: in function `PQR_ExecuteBot'
[string "..."]:40: in function <[string "..."]:23>

Locals: (*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "pet"
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "attempt to index field 'priorityTable' (a nil value)"

----------


## Valma

> @Valma
> Just FYI, the very first time the you focus over your pet, you receive the error:
> 
> Message: [string "..."]:131: attempt to index field 'priorityTable' (a nil value)
> Time: 02/13/12 13:37:22
> Count: 1
> Stack: [string "..."]:131: in function `PQR_ExecuteBot'
> [string "..."]:40: in function <[string "..."]:23>
> 
> ...


Its PQR error itself as I can see.

BTW If someone haven't seen.LAST download that I just added SHOULD fix the problems for those who having them.If not - I will finish myself off,can't find other problem.

Edit: BTW why you need focus target on your pet? :/

----------


## travis2861

The one you just posted is still spamming on first runs, doing all the problem solve shit will edit.

Edit: Found a Fix, no clue why it worked but it did, for the release v3 you pushed and the most current one on SVN Rev 12. 
Drum roll please.......
Delete your Cache folder and it ran smoothly.

----------


## popeofdope

Disabling Prat made Valma's profile work for me. The only suggestions I would make are:
1) Make it dot your focus target without having to mouseover it.
2) Use a different hotkey for shadowfury as left alt + x is the default shortcut to turn on a rotation in PQR. every time I want to turn it off, I end up using shadowfury.

----------


## Valma

> The one you just posted is still spamming on first runs, doing all the problem solve shit will edit.


ok,the last idea.Manually edit variables ability and add there PQ_Debug = true.
Disable ALL chat in your general tab(so only debug will go there) start rotation and copy-paste there what you will got.

----------


## romb0t

@Valma
Sorry I have mistaken it is when I mouseover my pet  :Wink:  Yes no need to focus my pet...

----------


## Valma

> Disabling Prat made Valma's profile work for me. The only suggestions I would make are:
> 1) Make it dot your focus target without having to mouseover it.
> 2) Use a different hotkey for shadowfury as left alt + x is the default shortcut to turn on a rotation in PQR. every time I want to turn it off, I end up using shadowfury.


I got prat and all works just fine :/
I can't make hotkeys to be comfortable for all.So people should setup hotkeys they want by themselfs,BTW what is the problem in rebinding PQR in somewhere like NUMPAD1 and be happy? (: I'm designing rotation in such way that you need to log in to your char,start rotation and forgot about it,you will not need to turn it off.

----------


## travis2861

> The one you just posted is still spamming on first runs, doing all the problem solve shit will edit.
> 
> Edit: Found a Fix, no clue why it worked but it did, for the release v3 you pushed and the most current one on SVN Rev 12. 
> Drum roll please.......
> Delete your Cache folder and it ran smoothly.


Test my fix Val (Explain rather, not test. It perplexes the hell out of me.)

Edit: Bed, will check in the morning.

----------


## Valma

> Test my fix Val (Explain rather, not test. It perplexes the hell out of me.)
> 
> Edit: Bed, will check in the morning.


You mean cache on WoW or OS side cache.Oh anyway seems like WoW or OS stores some vars which have uncorrect values and in some case pointers to structures works incorrect.

And I can't test this fix,coz I got no problems at all :/

Oh,and BTW someone stated that I need to add autodot on focus etc.You are forgetting that rotation presented as STANDART(ye-ye u should've noticed that when you start rotation for first time it prints big ****ing letters in the middle of your screen) is rotation for crappy 5ppls and trash mobs in raids.Sometimes you need to dot them up,sometimes you don't.Thats why doting goes for mouseover.

WHEN I will be sure that my rotation works for most of the ppl,I will start to fill in bossfights.And be sure there all the shit will be dotted.

----------


## ajni

Any help getting pqrotation to start would be appreciated.
Downoaded and extracted to my desktop form the first post , attached to my toon name with no probs, selected a rotation, started hitting a dummy pressed alt x but nothing happens and no text in chat.
Have searched google but cannot find a post anywhere with not getting it to start :S 
any ideas ?

----------


## Qwog

Any recent ret paladin profile releases?

----------


## saga3180

> You mean cache on WoW or OS side cache.Oh anyway seems like WoW or OS stores some vars which have uncorrect values and in some case pointers to structures works incorrect.
> 
> And I can't test this fix,coz I got no problems at all :/
> 
> Oh,and BTW someone stated that I need to add autodot on focus etc.You are forgetting that rotation presented as STANDART(ye-ye u should've noticed that when you start rotation for first time it prints big ****ing letters in the middle of your screen) is rotation for crappy 5ppls and trash mobs in raids.Sometimes you need to dot them up,sometimes you don't.Thats why doting goes for mouseover.
> 
> WHEN I will be sure that my rotation works for most of the ppl,I will start to fill in bossfights.And be sure there all the shit will be dotted.


Your profile works great now with your new release :Smile:

----------


## couky

Link made by Raphius, it has almost all the profiles which have been posted here :pqr-svn-profiles - Revision 23: /

----------


## Valma

Found some bugs that came up with my latest changes,will fix them asap and release tomorrow.

----------


## gavw

Boss release new stance dance already !  :Big Grin:

----------


## happydado

someone can help me to create new offset?

----------


## dookieface

great job with all this awesome profile guys keep it up.

i am looking for a feral druid pve profile but every thing that i have found is either out dated or not working...can some one pls point me to where i can find a working/updated profile pls

many thanks
dookieface

----------


## ReapersDeath

will this ever be in 64bit version? D= because i cant raid with 32bit wow.. not enough ram to handle it.. Only can with 64bit but the program didnt see the process.


and how detectable is this bott?

----------


## stec2012

> great job with all this awesome profile guys keep it up.
> 
> i am looking for a feral druid pve profile but every thing that i have found is either out dated or not working...can some one pls point me to where i can find a working/updated profile pls
> 
> many thanks
> dookieface


Tried This one? ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

----------


## amw

> great job with all this awesome profile guys keep it up.
> 
> i am looking for a feral druid pve profile but every thing that i have found is either out dated or not working...can some one pls point me to where i can find a working/updated profile pls
> 
> many thanks
> dookieface


cat.zip

a few small bugs in it but it seems to work fairly well (33k dps on target dummy)

edit: just tried on morchock LFR and ended up with 40k dps, just need to take care that it automatically feral charges, so hold alt if you dont want it to charge  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> will this ever be in 64bit version? D= because i cant raid with 32bit wow.. not enough ram to handle it.. Only can with 64bit but the program didnt see the process.
> 
> 
> and how detectable is this bott?


this is the last time i personally will EVER answer this question....

Summary of Xelpers response to the millionth time this was asked....

Not until there's clear cut benchmarks showing SIGNIFICANT improvements from x86 to x64, and even then that's only if he feels like it. He tried just using normal offset finding method to no luck so wont bother with it till HE feels it's needed. 32bit works just fine.

and as detectable as blizz wants it to be, atm they have let it run.

----------


## Kaolla

> will this ever be in 64bit version? D= because i cant raid with 32bit wow.. not enough ram to handle it.. Only can with 64bit but the program didnt see the process.
> 
> 
> and how detectable is this bott?


You managed to ask perhaps the two most common questions in this thread, and in the same post no less. I don't know whether to applaud or bang my head on the desk.

There is no 64-bit version, and there will not be one for a very long time, if ever. Xelper has no interest in making one, as it would require him to (at least) change all of the code relating to reading, writing and injecting. If I remember correctly, he got far enough to realize that a 32-bit module couldn't work with a 64-bit module, and gave up.

The performance gains from the 64-bit client are minute; I have 12 GB of RAM and I hardly saw a difference. Are you sure that your user interface isn't inefficient?

As to your second question, it's undetected. That's not to say that it's _undetectable_. It uses a hack to enable the running of Protected LUA code, and theoretically Blizzard could detect it if they wanted to. You can also be reported and banned for doing something ridiculous, like setting your kicks or dispels to fire with no delay. That said, nobody has complained that PQR got their character banned. Just realize that this is a public program on a public forum, and there are a number of competitive players who know about it and can probably recognize it being used in arena if you're being blatant about it.

Don't use it with a character that you're not willing to lose. Other than that, it's up to you.  :Smile: 




> this is the last time i personally will EVER answer this question....


Good luck, hahaha!

----------


## Bossqwerty

> Boss release new stance dance already !


I don't think I'll be releasing anything soon actually, the only "fix" would be making stuff not execute outside of combat. Gonna wait until I have real improvements to release a new version.

----------


## hbkx1

Boss love ur Arms...top dps everytime in 383 gear =P

----------


## ReapersDeath

> this is the last time i personally will EVER answer this question....
> 
> Summary of Xelpers response to the millionth time this was asked....
> 
> Not until there's clear cut benchmarks showing SIGNIFICANT improvements from x86 to x64, and even then that's only if he feels like it. He tried just using normal offset finding method to no luck so wont bother with it till HE feels it's needed. 32bit works just fine.
> 
> and as detectable as blizz wants it to be, atm they have let it run.



Sorry didn't feel like exploring 380 pages for it.. and there is a HUGE different. 32BIT wow client ONLY allows you to use 2gigs of RAM. I have a bad predecessor so i use more ram than usual. 64BIT wow allows you to use 4gigs of ram to something like 6 gigs which significantly IMPROVES your game performance highly making it much smoother and much less choppy. That is the purpose between the 2. I can understand it would be frustrating but it would also be nice if someone had alot of experience with 64bit programing could completely fix the issue.

----------


## stec2012

> Sorry didn't feel like exploring 380 pages for it.. and there is a HUGE different. 32BIT wow client ONLY allows you to use 2gigs of RAM. I have a bad predecessor so i use more ram than usual. 64BIT wow allows you to use 4gigs of ram to something like 6 gigs which significantly IMPROVES your game performance highly making it much smoother and much less choppy. That is the purpose between the 2. I can understand it would be frustrating but it would also be nice if someone had alot of experience with 64bit programing could completely fix the issue.


I have 32 bit wow, and i never experience choppy gameplay. As has been said, if theres no significant improvement from 32 - 64 bit then what is the point in changing?

----------


## Budoy

hey guys can u help me with this AFK thing. While farming at Throne of the tides for the bracelets my toon always afk'ed out of the game. please help me ty

----------


## ReapersDeath

> I have 32 bit wow, and i never experience choppy gameplay. As has been said, if theres no significant improvement from 32 - 64 bit then what is the point in changing?


Just because it doesn't for you, doesn't mean it doesn't for the thousands of people who do need it. The only way there's no difference is if you have a good processor and enough ram. And if your on a 64bit system, using 64bit version is much better for your computer because its processed in the way it was designed to mainly.

----------


## hbkx1

ANyone have a holy pally rotation that buffs and uses Beacon all the ones in the svn seem to barely heal as well =/

----------


## ShinyKnight

> Sorry didn't feel like exploring 380 pages for it.. and there is a HUGE different. 32BIT wow client ONLY allows you to use 2gigs of RAM. I have a bad predecessor so i use more ram than usual. 64BIT wow allows you to use 4gigs of ram to something like 6 gigs which significantly IMPROVES your game performance highly making it much smoother and much less choppy. That is the purpose between the 2. I can understand it would be frustrating but it would also be nice if someone had alot of experience with 64bit programing could completely fix the issue.


I don't think you understand what the bloody arse @#$% you just said.

I'm somewhat amazed that you didn't stoop to using the word "gigglebites". Congrats.

----------


## stec2012

> Just because it doesn't for you, doesn't mean it doesn't for the thousands of people who do need it. The only way there's no difference is if you have a good processor and enough ram. And if your on a 64bit system, using 64bit version is much better for your computer because its processed in the way it was designed to mainly.


I'm sorry but it seems you read up on the differences between 32bit and 64 bit on the interent and decided you needed a 64bit verson. Get a grip!

If the Author of this bot deemed it appropriate/ and or needed to upgrade it to a 64bit version they would. Seeing how everyone can downgrade wow back to a 32bit version there is no need. If wow is laggy/freezing/choppy on your pc its your sodding pc that needs fixing not this program. As you said earlier you have a crappy processor, then upgrade it or make do like the many people out there who dont demand everything is changed to match their shitty CPU.

----------


## kirjozzz

Hay guys) Ive looket at all Moonkin profiles but it seems that only one of them is working well) and its Boobas)) thank you Booba))) But I can still see that the profile doesnt cast many spells which can increas the dps twice more then it does now) can any one complete Boobas profile? I can help with rotation but not with coding) caz I suck at it))

----------


## expunge

> Hay guys) Ive looket at all Moonkin profiles but it seems that only one of them is working well) and its Boobas)) thank you Booba))) But I can still see that the profile doesnt cast many spells which can increas the dps twice more then it does now) can any one complete Boobas profile? I can help with rotation but not with coding) caz I suck at it))



Sorry, I just had to laugh @ "booba". As Bu_Ba has said MANY MANY MANY MANY times, it's just a framework.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Sorry, I just had to laugh @ "booba". As Bu_Ba has said MANY MANY MANY MANY times, it's just a framework.


lol i laughed at booba too  :Stick Out Tongue:  but he did the right thing in asking if anyone else can complete it  :Smile:  like i said before it's just the framework written out so anyone can literally code paste what i already have, write a little bit of logic code for that specific ability, and make a perfectly scaling druid rotation for any level (well for anyone who has moonkin form as of now.... need to change a couple bits of code if we want levels 1-moonkin to use it)

im very sneaky with my svn tho  :Stick Out Tongue:  random updates may pop up in the druid folder, but i don't plan on making a dedicated profile that i maintain for balance (honest truth) which is why i will ignore any plea for help in making it  :Smile: 

*edit*
phonetic saying of my name (Buh-Bah as in Bubba from Forest Gump  :Big Grin: !)

----------


## ReapersDeath

I know what im talking about and clearly you guys got your info online. How do you go from choppy and slow and not even able to handle raids to 100% flawless hmmm? Get your facts straight and think before you speak. 64-Bit is a different form of how everything is processed on your computer and works better with the appropriate software and can handle more when its the correct type. Now stop the bs fighting about this and stop acting like your 13 or 14.

----------


## Weird0

here are some test between 32 and 64 client



on the above image you see the fps differences between a 2 minute gryphon flight in outland





in this picture you see how long loading screens took 







dont think the above 2 need explanation



just to settle the dispute ^^


@reapersdeath

oh and btw to make wow actually use between 3,5 and 4 gig of ram you would have to install 100+ addons and have them all run at once... where i know this form? well the guys from wow serbia tested it

----------


## sheuron

> dont think the above 2 need explanation


Yes, the screenshot showing wow process consumes 00% cpu explain how much we can trust on those data :P

----------


## firepong

> Tried This one? ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)


Ye, people seem to always forget about my updated feral DPS profile  :Smile:  I'm fine with that though lol

----------


## Kaolla

Additionally, WoW has been Large Address Aware since patch 4.1, which largely eliminated the crashes that occurred when WoW exceeded its 2 GB allocation. There are small performance gains from the 64-bit client, but nothing to write home about.

----------


## Weird0

> Yes, the screenshot showing wow process consumes 00% cpu explain how much we can trust on those data :P



i play in windwed mode and when i minimize the client into the taskbar the cpu consumption jumps around between 2% and 0%, was wondering the same thats why i tested it ^^

----------


## expunge

> I know what im talking about and clearly you guys got your info online. How do you go from choppy and slow and not even able to handle raids to 100% flawless hmmm? Get your facts straight and think before you speak. 64-Bit is a different form of how everything is processed on your computer and works better with the appropriate software and can handle more when its the correct type. Now stop the bs fighting about this and stop acting like your 13 or 14.


You sir, have NO clue what you are talking about. The placebo affect is in full force with you. Figure out how to do it yourself and learn how to write your own profiles if you don't like it. Until then, I guess you can't use the program can you?

----------


## bu_ba_911

so this has gotten borderline flaming now, and it doesn't make any difference either way. No one involved is Xelper, and none of this has to do with a profile, can we take this to pm's, and when hard evidence and proof is brought up, share with Xelper so he can deem if he feels its necessary or not. Until then please keep it down, none of this is actually helping anything as it is now. 

On a side note... to the person saying every holy pally profile he tried wasn't good...- what was wrong with them? And are you really that concerned about buffing yourself and manually selecting a beacon target?

----------


## imdasandman

> I know what im talking about and clearly you guys got your info online. How do you go from choppy and slow and not even able to handle raids to 100% flawless hmmm? Get your facts straight and think before you speak. 64-Bit is a different form of how everything is processed on your computer and works better with the appropriate software and can handle more when its the correct type. Now stop the bs fighting about this and stop acting like your 13 or 14.


Hey reaper if you do not like how this program runs and how the majority are perfectly happy using the 32bit wow client. Than you personally do not have to use pqr. I would advise for you to take a chill pill to because well... the forum admin here will not put up with you.

To bubaba and xelpher keep the good work up y'all make the lives of a lot of players easier and I just want to say thanks for that.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk

----------


## EGY

Hi Xelper,

You mentioned in one of your earlier post that you implemented FollowUnit("focus") for your paladin to follow one of your alternates in another account. 
I could not make this work. May I request your paladin's ability and rotation files with the ability of following focus?
PS: Thank you for developing this wonderful product.

----------


## Meatglue

> Hi Xelper,
> 
> You mentioned in one of your earlier post that you implemented FollowUnit("focus") for your paladin to follow one of your alternates in another account. 
> I could not make this work. May I request your paladin's ability and rotation files with the ability of following focus?
> PS: Thank you for developing this wonderful product.


You got Xelper confused with Sheuron and Paladin confused with Priest. So I am sure it works fine actually.

The more users we get the more posts like this we will get. I love it. Where's the 128 bit version?!

----------


## ShinyKnight

@Valma -- After the latest update to your Destro profile, it works freaking great... Nice work.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Valma

> @Valma -- After the latest update to your Destro profile, it works freaking great... Nice work.


Not yet,still fixing minor bugs that I've found yesterday after doing things which almost NOONE will do normally  :Big Grin: 

Still found really big bug,forgot to add to unitdebuff handlers reference to ONLY player's debuff... >.<

----------


## ShinyKnight

> Not yet,still fixing minor bugs that I've found yesterday after doing things which almost NOONE will do normally 
> 
> Still found really big bug,forgot to add to unitdebuff handlers reference to ONLY player's debuff... >.<


S'okay, that just means it will be working better, heh.  :Wink:

----------


## Valma

Hey,guys,as I stated before - posting standalone code for debugging your profiles.



```
<Ability><Name>-- DEBUG --</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions>
<Lua>
if not PQ_DebugFrameLoaded then
	local frame  = CreateFrame(&amp;apos;Frame&amp;apos;, &amp;apos;DebugFrame&amp;apos;, UIParent)
	frame.width  = 580
	frame.height = 250
	frame:SetFrameStrata(&amp;apos;FULLSCREEN_DIALOG&amp;apos;)
	frame:SetSize(frame.width, frame.height)
	frame:SetPoint(&amp;apos;CENTER&amp;apos;, UIParent, &amp;apos;CENTER&amp;apos;, 0, 0)
	frame:SetBackdrop({
		bgFile   = &amp;apos;Interface\\DialogFrame\\UI-DialogBox-Background&amp;apos;,
		edgeFile = &amp;apos;Interface\\DialogFrame\\UI-DialogBox-Border&amp;apos;,
		tile     = true,
		tileSize = 32,
		edgeSize = 32,
		insets   = { left = 8, right = 8, top = 8, bottom = 8 }
	})
	frame:SetBackdropColor(0, 0, 0, 1)
	frame:EnableMouse(true)
	frame:EnableMouseWheel(true)

	-- Make movable/resizable
	frame:SetMovable(true)
	frame:SetResizable(enable)
	frame:SetMinResize(100, 100)
	frame:RegisterForDrag(&amp;apos;LeftButton&amp;apos;)
	frame:SetScript(&amp;apos;OnDragStart&amp;apos;, frame.StartMoving)
	frame:SetScript(&amp;apos;OnDragStop&amp;apos;, frame.StopMovingOrSizing)

	tinsert(UISpecialFrames, &amp;apos;DebugFrame&amp;apos;)

	-- Close button
	local closeButton = CreateFrame(&amp;apos;Button&amp;apos;, nil, frame, &amp;apos;UIPanelButtonTemplate&amp;apos;)
	closeButton:SetPoint(&amp;apos;BOTTOM&amp;apos;, 0, 10)
	closeButton:SetHeight(25)	
	closeButton:SetWidth(70)
	closeButton:SetText(CLOSE)
	closeButton:SetScript(&amp;apos;OnClick&amp;apos;, function(self)
		HideParentPanel(self)
	end)
	frame.closeButton = closeButton

	-- ScrollingMessageFrame
	local messageFrame = CreateFrame(&amp;apos;ScrollingMessageFrame&amp;apos;, nil, frame)
	messageFrame:SetPoint(&amp;apos;CENTER&amp;apos;, 15, 20)
	messageFrame:SetSize(frame.width - 40, frame.height - 50)
	messageFrame:SetFontObject(GameFontNormal)
	messageFrame:SetTextColor(1, 1, 1, 1) -- default color
	messageFrame:SetJustifyH(&amp;apos;LEFT&amp;apos;)
	messageFrame:SetHyperlinksEnabled(true)
	messageFrame:SetFading(false)
	messageFrame:SetMaxLines(300)
	frame.messageFrame = messageFrame

	--messageFrame:ScrollToBottom()
	--messageFrame:ScrollDown()

	-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
	-- Scroll bar
	-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
	local scrollBar = CreateFrame(&amp;apos;Slider&amp;apos;, nil, frame, &amp;apos;UIPanelScrollBarTemplate&amp;apos;)
	scrollBar:SetPoint(&amp;apos;RIGHT&amp;apos;, frame, &amp;apos;RIGHT&amp;apos;, -10, 10)
	scrollBar:SetSize(30, frame.height - 90)
	scrollBar:SetMinMaxValues(0, 300)
	scrollBar:SetValueStep(1)
	scrollBar.scrollStep = 1
	frame.scrollBar = scrollBar

	scrollBar:SetScript(&amp;apos;OnValueChanged&amp;apos;, function(self, value)
		messageFrame:SetScrollOffset(select(2, scrollBar:GetMinMaxValues()) - value)
	end)

	scrollBar:SetValue(select(2, scrollBar:GetMinMaxValues()))

	frame:SetScript(&amp;apos;OnMouseWheel&amp;apos;, function(self, delta)
		local cur_val = scrollBar:GetValue()
		local min_val, max_val = scrollBar:GetMinMaxValues()

		if delta &amp;lt; 0 and cur_val &amp;lt; max_val then
			cur_val = math.min(max_val, cur_val + 1)
			scrollBar:SetValue(cur_val)
		elseif delta &amp;gt; 0 and cur_val &amp;gt; min_val then
			cur_val = math.max(min_val, cur_val - 1)
			scrollBar:SetValue(cur_val)
		end
	end)

	SLASH_DEBUG1 = &amp;apos;/pqd&amp;apos;
	SlashCmdList.DEBUG = function()
		if DebugFrame:IsShown() then
			DebugFrame:Hide()
		else
			DebugFrame:Show()
		end
	end
	
	DebugFrame:Hide()
	PQ_DebugFrameLoaded = true
	PQ_Debug = true
end
</Lua>
<RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability>
```

Its minor code that I made from different examples(coz I mainly don't program GUI),but still we all need this.

To show this frame after including this to rotation print /pqd in chat,frame will popup and can be dragged anywhere(by default it's hidden).In your code you can replace all your "print" with "DebugFrame.messageFrame:AddMessage" and it will work great.U can add messages of same type as to print(so there could be links,different colors etc).Plus it has global variable PQ_Debug,so just make checks for your prints like:


```
if PQ_Debug then DebugFrame.messageFrame:AddMessage("anything you want") end
```

And it will try to print only if you got Debug loaded in rotation.

And,ofc,new release of rotation.All changes made is in description. http://code.google.com/p/valma-pqr-p...02-14-2012.rar

----------


## EGY

> You got Xelper confused with Sheuron and Paladin confused with Priest. So I am sure it works fine actually.
> 
> The more users we get the more posts like this we will get. I love it. Where's the 128 bit version?!


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Please see the post # 4082 where xelper wrote "I play a ret as a main, but I have really good holy gear as well (ilvl 395 or so)... my alts are on another account. I routinely use my paladin to heal LFR while actually playing my alts, it is usually top healing too.

I just made a "Follow" ability.

Name: Follow
Spell ID: 0
Code:


Code:
FollowUnit("focus") and it just follows my DPSer around the whole time. I'm sure this can be improved, mount up when you mount, etc... but it works for LFR."

This message was meant for xelper, to request his files with this particular ability, not for you.

----------


## Darkstylo

I noticed someone has registered and installed a forum on: http://pqrotation.com

----------


## Valma

> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Please see the post # 4082 where xelper wrote "I play a ret as a main, but I have really good holy gear as well (ilvl 395 or so)... my alts are on another account. I routinely use my paladin to heal LFR while actually playing my alts, it is usually top healing too.
> 
> I just made a "Follow" ability.
> 
> Name: Follow
> Spell ID: 0
> Code:
> 
> ...


Man it's that easy as just read and think a bit.All u need is on this post O.o

Create new ability,name it Follow,set spellid to 0,set recast delay to smth like 10000.
And write this FollowUnit("focus") return false
Save it,add to your rotation,select target u want to be following and set focus to it ingame.Start rotation,profit.

----------


## ShinyKnight

> I noticed someone has registered and installed a forum on: PQRotation - Index


Ha, they beat me to it, I see. :P

----------


## Darkstylo

> Ha, they beat me to it, I see. :P


Well the owner is not really keeping the website up to date nor accepting users..
Tried to PM a similar Devoid on OC, but he seems to be inactive.

----------


## EGY

> Man it's that easy as just read and think a bit.All u need is on this post O.o
> 
> Create new ability,name it Follow,set spellid to 0,set recast delay to smth like 10000.
> And write this FollowUnit("focus") return false
> Save it,add to your rotation,select target u want to be following and set focus to it ingame.Start rotation,profit.


Hi Valma,
I got it to work with your instructions. "return false' and recast delay were wrong in mine.
Thanks alot for your kind help.

----------


## Valma

> Hi Valma,
> I got it to work with your instructions. "return false' and recast delay were wrong in mine.
> Thanks alot for your kind help.


The problem was only in return false,coz by default new ability got return true and your rotation stops in this point and do nothing,just selects who to follow.Recast delay of 10 seconds is just to not overspam CPU.

P.S. Why noone likes my debug frame for PQR?  :Frown:  It's as awesome as coffee and cigarettes on the morning >.<

----------


## Kinky

@couky & Kaolla: Strange! But I'll get around to fix it. :P Besides playing around with my Death Knight's profile, I've been sick since Friday so just had to reprioritize the last few days. I can promise you both more Shadowpriest goodies in the near future though!

----------


## ShinyKnight

> @couky & Kaolla: Strange! But I'll get around to fix it. :P Besides playing around with my Death Knight's profile, I've been sick since Friday so just had to reprioritize the last few days. I can promise you both more Shadowpriest goodies in the near future though!


\o/

@Valma - To be fair, I haven't tried it out yet, so there. :P

----------


## happydado

Some in this thread have the offset for old wow version pls guys i realy need.

----------


## Kaolla

> @couky & Kaolla: Strange! But I'll get around to fix it. :P Besides playing around with my Death Knight's profile, I've been sick since Friday so just had to reprioritize the last few days. I can promise you both more Shadowpriest goodies in the near future though!


And as always, there was much rejoicing. I hope you're feeling better  :Smile:

----------


## averykey

I don't really know Lua so there isn't any updates, just a re-post saw some people asking.

Here are the ones I'm am using right now.

When using them for max dps pop guardian yourself, after 10 seconds pop both wings and zealotry, Been bursting 60-70k in my gear.

Link - Download Avery.PVE.Ret.Profiles.rar @ UppIT
Backup Link - Avery-PVE-Ret-Profiles.rar
Backup2 Link - Download Avery-PVE-Ret-Profiles.rar for free on uploading.com

My profile Avery is still better right now for going through the rotation, but I believe the other one "PVE" has better single/aoe switching, so I use them together.


-----------------------------------------

Any of the pro lua coders want to pick up on my profile, that would be awesome, again I don't know Lua so the ret profiles are not as good as they could be.

-----------------------------------------

If this goes down again just post something in the thread and send me a private message, I will re-upload it.

----------


## expunge

> Some in this thread have the offset for old wow version pls guys i realy need.


I think it's more hilarious that you keep asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and asking and you still haven't gotten the hint.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> The problem was only in return false,coz by default new ability got return true and your rotation stops in this point and do nothing,just selects who to follow.Recast delay of 10 seconds is just to not overspam CPU.
> 
> P.S. Why noone likes my debug frame for PQR?  It's as awesome as coffee and cigarettes on the morning >.<


patience young grasshopper, some of us are just waking up :-) 

I like the idea and will more than likely incorporate it into my rotations lol

----------


## Pwnzor187

> I don't really know Lua so there isn't any updates, just a re-post saw some people asking.
> 
> Here are the ones I'm am using right now.
> 
> When using them for max dps pop guardian yourself, after 10 seconds pop both wings and zealotry, Been bursting 60-70k in my gear.
> 
> Link - Download Avery.PVE.Ret.Profiles.rar @ UppIT
> Backup Link - Avery-PVE-Ret-Profiles.rar
> Backup2 Link - Download Avery-PVE-Ret-Profiles.rar for free on uploading.com
> ...


Thanks for the re-upload, would be awesome if someone could help you out with the LUA :P

----------


## outoforder

> Not yet,still fixing minor bugs that I've found yesterday after doing things which almost NOONE will do normally 
> 
> Still found really big bug,forgot to add to unitdebuff handlers reference to ONLY player's debuff... >.<


Command: Checkout from valma-pqr-profiles - Advanced PQR profiles - Google Project Hosting, revision HEAD, Fully recursive, Externals included 
Error: Server sent unexpected return value (405 Method Not Allowed) in response to 
Error: OPTIONS request for 'http://code.google.com/p/valma-pqr-profiles' 
Finished!:

----------


## outoforder

> I noticed someone has registered and installed a forum on: PQRotation - Index


is his a scam i cant register

edit: i registered

ok i give up on this page... can u make it anymore difficult to register

----------


## outoforder

> is his a scam i cant register
> 
> edit: i registered
> 
> ok i give up on this page... can u make it anymore difficult to register


ban him for hacking

any the only svn i can get to work is "http://pqr-svn-profiles.googlecode.com/svn" ... tryiing to hack us

----------


## outoforder

who know what profiles i like the best? i will link them when server comes up, they are disc, rogue, feral,,, pvp

and i top hps and total healing with pvp gear. but my dk, goes absurd dmg

----------


## bu_ba_911

> who know what profiles i like the best? i will link them when server comes up, they are disc, rogue, feral,,, pvp
> 
> and i top hps and total healing with pvp gear. but my dk, goes absurd dmg


Dude seriously find the edit button and learn to make friends with it....and what are you talking about?

----------


## Bossqwerty

Figure I'll ask one more time since I had no luck before. Does anyone have any idea how I might track swing timers? Would really appreciate it if someone could help me out with that. I tried looking at a couple swing timer addons (quartz, ld50_abar) but I don't really understand enough about lua / coding in general for it to have actually helped me any. I need to know how close both MH and OH are swing are to actually firing basically.

----------


## WTFever

I must say this is the BEST Feral Profile I have used yet and I have tried them all.
Good Job bud!

Referencing GRB's Feral pvp profiles.

----------


## outoforder

> Dude seriously find the edit button and learn to make friends with it....and what are you talking about?


what have u eve done besides make dk profiles, that need major editing?


(pvp, feral, disc, dk, hunter, shaman), and pve disc

and your svn doeesnt work

----------


## Meatglue

> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Please see the post # 4082 where xelper wrote "I play a ret as a main, but I have really good holy gear as well (ilvl 395 or so)... my alts are on another account. I routinely use my paladin to heal LFR while actually playing my alts, it is usually top healing too.
> 
> I just made a "Follow" ability.
> 
> Name: Follow
> Spell ID: 0
> Code:
> 
> ...


Never seen someone ask a question and then quote the answer back, that's ****ing smart. Anyways, I was trying to help you. Sheuron has an auto follow ability in his priest profile if you don't like this one.

----------


## Bossqwerty

> what have u eve done besides make dk profiles, that need major editing?


To be fair I've read your last 4 posts and I can't understand what you're talking about either. I looked at your post history and all your other posts seem to be coherent enough so I dunno what happened further up the page. And Buba has done a lot actually, more than most of the people in this thread.

----------


## outoforder

sorry my english isnt the best

----------


## bu_ba_911

> what have u eve done besides make dk profiles, that need major editing?
> 
> 
> (pvp, feral, disc, dk, hunter, shaman), and pve disc
> 
> and your svn doeesnt work


1.) Pally, Boomkin... Helped people.... Haven't been an insufferable asshat, but I'll let you have that one, you're doing so well already.

2.) Still I have no idea what that list is, which is what the original question was.

3.) Yes it does... you just can't figure it out apparently.

----------


## outoforder

Command: Checkout from bubba-pqr-profiles - My Profiles for PQR - Google Project Hosting, revision HEAD, Fully recursive, Externals included 
Error: Server sent unexpected return value (405 Method Not Allowed) in response to 
Error: OPTIONS request for 'http://code.google.com/p/bubba-pqr-profiles' 
Finished!: 

your svn i s broke

nm i got it but your loike is wrong

----------


## saga3180

> Command: Checkout from bubba-pqr-profiles - My Profiles for PQR - Google Project Hosting, revision HEAD, Fully recursive, Externals included 
> Error: Server sent unexpected return value (405 Method Not Allowed) in response to 
> Error: OPTIONS request for 'http://code.google.com/p/bubba-pqr-profiles' 
> Finished!: 
> 
> your svn i s broke
> 
> nm i got it but your loike is wrong


Then how come its working perfectly fine for me?

----------


## WTFever

I get the same error from Bu_bba's and Valmas =-(
fixed em .

----------


## outoforder

u gotta clickon link, and there is directions to get the svn code.... bubba-pqr-profiles - My Profiles for PQR - Google Project Hosting

svn checkout http://bubba-pqr-profiles.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Then how come its working perfectly fine for me?


He mistook my link to my Google code page as the svn check out link. Instead of actually watching my setup tutorial video where I show exactly where to go for the checkout link.

----------


## romb0t

@Valma,

I really like the debug thing that you have added  :Wink:  It would be more usefull with some timestamp is front of the lines you are writting so you could have a wrapper that will automoatically add a timestamp.

Furthermore, 28K on dummy with the new version. Good job.

I have just add the Use:Glove ability to your rotation but in the old way (not using all your framework)  :Wink:

----------


## Valma

> Figure I'll ask one more time since I had no luck before. Does anyone have any idea how I might track swing timers? Would really appreciate it if someone could help me out with that. I tried looking at a couple swing timer addons (quartz, ld50_abar) but I don't really understand enough about lua / coding in general for it to have actually helped me any. I need to know how close both MH and OH are swing are to actually firing basically.




```
function events:COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED(...)
if (select(3, ...) == "SWING_DAMAGE" or select(3, ...) == "SWING_MISSED") and (bit.band(select(5, ...), COMBATLOG_OBJECT_AFFILIATION_MASK) == COMBATLOG_OBJECT_AFFILIATION_MINE) then
	swingTime = UnitAttackSpeed("player")
	swingEnd = GetTime() + swingTime
end
```

You welcome,friend.  :Wink:  All you need is create frame and register this event to it(check it in my code,its easy)

----------


## Bossqwerty

> ```
> function events:COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED(...)
> if (select(3, ...) == "SWING_DAMAGE" or select(3, ...) == "SWING_MISSED") and (bit.band(select(5, ...), COMBATLOG_OBJECT_AFFILIATION_MASK) == COMBATLOG_OBJECT_AFFILIATION_MINE) then
>     swingTime = UnitAttackSpeed("player")
>     swingEnd = GetTime() + swingTime
> end
> ```
> 
> You welcome,friend.  All you need is create frame and register this event to it(check it in my code,its easy)


Thanks! I'll give that a shot. Can't give you any more rep yet, need to spread it around first.

----------


## Valma

> Thanks! I'll give that a shot. Can't give you any more rep yet, need to spread it around first.


Not a problem (: My sig is for thoose people who is just leaching profiles even without registering at forums and spending a bit time to contribute or say thanks atleast  :Big Grin: 

Will look at your problem a bit closer tomorrow from work,going to sleep soon >.<

----------


## saga3180

> I don't really know Lua so there isn't any updates, just a re-post saw some people asking.
> 
> Here are the ones I'm am using right now.
> 
> When using them for max dps pop guardian yourself, after 10 seconds pop both wings and zealotry, Been bursting 60-70k in my gear.
> 
> Link - Download Avery.PVE.Ret.Profiles.rar @ UppIT
> Backup Link - Avery-PVE-Ret-Profiles.rar
> Backup2 Link - Download Avery-PVE-Ret-Profiles.rar for free on uploading.com
> ...



Is there adiffrence in Ret UL and Ret Ul trash?

----------


## larrybyrdy

Ignore the haters and just keep doing amazing work guys. Dont let the haters slow down progress. PQR is such an amazing tool and you profile writers have made it 10x better. We all greatly appreciate the hard work that goes in to these profiles.

----------


## andryshka

2Valma
Big thanks for profile. Can't wait and made some changes
-Add abilities and rotation for demo lock
-fixed rotation for destro (Conflagate before Immolate caused error in some fights)
-add use gloves

ModValma_Warlock.rar

----------


## Valma

> 2Valma
> Big thanks for profile. Can't wait and made some changes
> -Add abilities and rotation for demo lock
> -fixed rotation for destro (Conflagate before Immolate caused error in some fights)
> -add use gloves
> 
> ModValma_Warlock.rar


I will check about conf error tomorrow.As for about demo and affli - I'm not adding this to rotation coz mainly my goal is autoboss logic and I can't code it in 1 profile,coz different specs have different boss logic.

----------


## andryshka

> I will check about conf error tomorrow.


It's on low health target, about below 15-20%. "Can't use on target". Something like that (sorry, I play on RU). Ultraxion , for example. Not always, but often.

----------


## Dominium

Boss, is your Arms Warr stance dance profile working correctly with tier 13 2-piece? Just asking  :Smile:

----------


## stec2012

@Buh-Buh just downloaded the recent holy pally profiles from your svn (i think its the most recent) Holy PVE wont seem to start on its own, so i start with the no mouse over profile then switch to Holy PVE after the other profile has started and it works flawlessly. Well both work amazingly well. I dont even know why i swap profiles, i think it was just to see if the first one would start.

Its not a big issue at all, im still topping Hps meters with it. Just thought i would let you know.

----------


## saga3180

> I will check about conf error tomorrow.As for about demo and affli - I'm not adding this to rotation coz mainly my goal is autoboss logic and I can't code it in 1 profile,coz different specs have different boss logic.



Nvrm works great now

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @Buh-Buh just downloaded the recent holy pally profiles from your svn (i think its the most recent) Holy PVE wont seem to start on its own, so i start with the no mouse over profile then switch to Holy PVE after the other profile has started and it works flawlessly. Well both work amazingly well. I dont even know why i swap profiles, i think it was just to see if the first one would start.
> 
> Its not a big issue at all, im still topping Hps meters with it. Just thought i would let you know.


yea some1 alerted me to the problem through pm this morning.... still trying to figure out whats different between the two, but that would take a while, for now i recommend just using the jimmy-rig fix  :Smile:

----------


## Teryaki

I have a quick question. I was planning on upgrading my WoW 32 bit client (x86) to a WoW 64 bit client (x64) that was released on the WoW tech forums. Would this affect this bot or any bot for that matter? If so, I probably won't update it, I just want to see if WoW runs better if it were run in 64 bit on a 64 bit machine (in theory, there should be an increase in performance.) Sorry if this is a bit off-topic. Thanks in advance!

----------


## solarwake

Teriyaki please read through the last few pages of posts. This has been asked about 100 times in the last 2-3 weeks. Since I'm in a good mood I will tell you that it will not work with a 64 bit client and xelper isn't planning on releasing a 64 bit option anytime soon

Solarwake

----------


## Valma

> It's on low health target, about below 15-20%. "Can't use on target". Something like that (sorry, I play on RU). Ultraxion , for example. Not always, but often.


LOL,I found a bug and it shows EXACTLY why all profile writers need lots of volanter testers for their profiles.Coz as for me - I'm programming from work without chance to test rotation every time I add changes,and when I'm at home - most of the time I'm going to eat fast dinner and already sleeping while I'm eating  :Big Grin: 

The problem was .. TADA .. forgot to add Immo check for conflagate LOL

----------


## couky

> @couky & Kaolla: Strange! But I'll get around to fix it. :P Besides playing around with my Death Knight's profile, I've been sick since Friday so just had to reprioritize the last few days. I can promise you both more Shadowpriest goodies in the near future though!


I hope you get well  :Big Grin:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> LOL,I found a bug and it shows EXACTLY why all profile writers need lots of volanter testers for their profiles.Coz as for me - I'm programming from work without chance to test rotation every time I add changes,and when I'm at home - most of the time I'm going to eat fast dinner and already sleeping while I'm eating 
> 
> The problem was .. TADA .. forgot to add Immo check for conflagate LOL


Lol I'm with you man :-) for every change and feature we add in, it's not practical to try and test every situation lol. Sheuron does how i do my pvp rotations, make changes as I use it 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

----------


## ShinyKnight

> LOL,I found a bug and it shows EXACTLY why all profile writers need lots of volanter testers for their profiles.Coz as for me - I'm programming from work without chance to test rotation every time I add changes,and when I'm at home - most of the time I'm going to eat fast dinner and already sleeping while I'm eating 
> 
> The problem was .. TADA .. forgot to add Immo check for conflagate LOL


Well, I have 10 raid-geared 85s (one of every class!), so if you ever need a dedicated tester, I'm your man.  :Wink:

----------


## Dotdk

Hey all thx for this. this is amasing and it working realy good. i use the Buba script for my DK forst and i have 43k dps in LFR. with i levl on 370. But i have a questeion is there a site where all scripts are uploaded or it is defent places in this thred ? 
I need for boomkin. 

Dotdk

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hey all thx for this. this is amasing and it working realy good. i use the Buba script for my DK forst and i have 43k dps in LFR. with i levl on 370. But i have a questeion is there a site where all scripts are uploaded or it is defent places in this thred ? 
> I need for boomkin. 
> 
> Dotdk


Look Back like 3 pages for the svn from a none profile writer, he's doing a good job staying up to date, though svn through the profile writers themselves is the best way  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

----------


## Kinky

I actually try and test out my profile while I'm making changes. Unfortenally, my focus waves sometimes of the sound of a crying baby so I miss things here and there, but, at least for Shadow Priests it's really straight forward about what to do..

----------


## happydado

Hi guys i need your help 
I use Frost mage pvp profile in arena and alot of time i have mana problem becouse the profile use alot the Spellsteal ability
The code is:
Ability>
<Name>Spellsteal</Name> 
<Default>false</Default> 
<SpellID>30449</SpellID> 
<Actions /> 
<Lua>buff = { 43242, 92965, 93631, 76634, 88186, 76307, 31884, 2825, 32182, 80353, 1719, 17, 33763, 96802, 6940, 11426 } local havebuff = nil for i,v in ipairs(buff) do local _,_,_,_,_,_,_,_,isStealable = UnitBuffID(&quot;target&quot;,v) if isStealable then havebuff = 1 end end if havebuff then return true end</Lua> 
<RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay> 
<Target>Target</Target> 
<CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel> 
<LuaBefore /> 
<LuaAfter /> 
</Ability>
The rotation is this: 
<RotationList>--- defensive spells ---|Cold Snap|Ice Block|Ring of Frost|Mage Armor|Arcane Brilliance|Water Elemental|Mana Gem (Create)|Mana Gem (Use)|Ice Barrier|Blink|Will of the Forsaken|Mage Ward|Remove Curse Everyone|--- offensive spells ---|USE: Trinket 1|Mirror Image PvP|Spellsteal|Deep Freeze|Fire Blast|Frostfire Bolt|Frost Nova|Cone of Cold|Frostfire Orb|Frostbolt|Ice Lance</RotationList> 
Can someone help e to save some mana?
Tnx for help.

----------


## Valma

OK,I made a full rework of the rotation and need your help to test it(was in need of rework to add demo and affli support in 1 rotation).It will more likelly drop errors or just do nothing,so I need to know what this errors are.

As for now I only ported destro rotation in new one(coz it was the most tested).If it will work,I will add support for demo and affli as far as auto switch rotation depending on your spec.

Test this please and post feedback. http://code.google.com/p/valma-pqr-p...02-15-2012.rar

----------


## Valma

> Hi guys i need your help 
> I use Frost mage pvp profile in arena and alot of time i have mana problem becouse the profile use alot the Spellsteal ability
> The code is:
> Ability>
> <Name>Spellsteal</Name> 
> <Default>false</Default> 
> <SpellID>30449</SpellID> 
> <Actions /> 
> <Lua>buff = { 43242, 92965, 93631, 76634, 88186, 76307, 31884, 2825, 32182, 80353, 1719, 17, 33763, 96802, 6940, 11426 } local havebuff = nil for i,v in ipairs(buff) do local _,_,_,_,_,_,_,_,isStealable = UnitBuffID("target",v) if isStealable then havebuff = 1 end end if havebuff then return true end</Lua> 
> ...


Go to wowhead,check what spells you are trying to steal(43242, 92965, 93631, 76634, 88186, 76307, 31884, 2825, 32182, 80353, 1719, 17, 33763, 96802, 6940, 11426) decide what you can drop and delete their IDs from this ability.

----------


## happydado

> Go to wowhead,check what spells you are trying to steal(43242, 92965, 93631, 76634, 88186, 76307, 31884, 2825, 32182, 80353, 1719, 17, 33763, 96802, 6940, 11426) decide what you can drop and delete their IDs from this ability.


 i have do that 
IT dispell all tipe of shield like PWS ICE barrier but the problem is that when in arena and swich target he restart to spellsteal on the new target even if they are not up and dispell something non in code.
PS: sry for bad english

----------


## Valma

> i have do that 
> IT dispell all tipe of shield like PWS ICE barrier but the problem is that when in arena and swich target he restart to spellsteal on the new target even if they are not up and dispell something non in code.
> PS: sry for bad english


OFC it will dispell new target.It just means that this target has some buff from this table.TBH it checks for buffs of this IDs every 0.5 second.

EDIT:
BTW,about new rotation I posted - DON'T TRY TO DOWNLOAD IT IF YOU ARE NOT GOING TO POST FEEDBACK.Coz as stated before it is test version and most likelly will do lots of errors.I expect to see atleast 50% replys of downloads number.So if you are not going to help debug it - don't waste your time and my feelings. >.<

----------


## happydado

> OFC it will dispell new target.It just means that this target has some buff from this table.TBH it checks for buffs of this IDs every 0.5 second.
> 
> EDIT:
> BTW,about new rotation I posted - DON'T TRY TO DOWNLOAD IT IF YOU ARE NOT GOING TO POST FEEDBACK.Coz as stated before it is test version and most likelly will do lots of errors.I expect to see atleast 50% replys of downloads number.So if you are not going to help debug it - don't waste your time and my feelings. >.<


so the best way is to increment te time of the check?

----------


## Valma

> so the best way is to increment te time of the check?


In this case you will dispell IMPORTANT buff not as they up,but in the delay you will set.So for example if you will set delay to 5000 there can be a situation when target got 7 seconds buff and you will only dispell it after 5 seconds.

So the only way is to delete some not critical buffs from this table.

----------


## happydado

> In this case you will dispell IMPORTANT buff not as they up,but in the delay you will set.So for example if you will set delay to 5000 there can be a situation when target got 7 seconds buff and you will only dispell it after 5 seconds.
> 
> So the only way is to delete some not critical buffs from this table.


The problem for me is basicaly the priest becouse i need to use alot of spellsteal for take the PWS.
but i can't delete PWS ID becouse is the most usefull spell for disci .
No solution i think only way is no target the disci.

----------


## Gabbz

So u tell the script to spell steal stuff and now you complain that it actually spell steal stuff? Or did i miss anything in your post?

The issue i think you have is that its to high prioritised. Either add some key press logic to ignore spellsteal. For example if the targets HP is below X then ignore or what else.

But you actually need to understand and communicate what you want it to do then complain that it is doing exactly what you are asking it to.

And just since i am who i am. Do not use this in arena to get high ranking since that is one way to make sure that Blizzard will take effort to shut PQR down.

----------


## happydado

> So u tell the script to spell steal stuff and now you complain that it actually spell steal stuff? Or did i miss anything in your post?
> 
> The issue i think you have is that its to high prioritised. Either add some key press logic to ignore spellsteal. For example if the targets HP is below X then ignore or what else.
> 
> But you actually need to understand and communicate what you want it to do then complain that it is doing exactly what you are asking it to.
> 
> And just since i am who i am. Do not use this in arena to get high ranking since that is one way to make sure that Blizzard will take effort to shut PQR down.


The problem is this against disci priest
I need to dispell PWS but i generaly need 2 spellsteal for remove after that i start attack after 12 sec disci recast PWS, renew and and i need another 2 dispell for take PWS and in 12 sec i have do 4 spellsteal and in this way i lose alot of mana i need something for reduce this.

----------


## happydado

> In this case you will dispell IMPORTANT buff not as they up,but in the delay you will set.So for example if you will set delay to 5000 there can be a situation when target got 7 seconds buff and you will only dispell it after 5 seconds.
> 
> So the only way is to delete some not critical buffs from this table.


Valma can i set mana % to do spellsteal?
I mean i have <x% of mana he no cast spellsteal?

----------


## kirbypro

this PQR work with 4.3? plz answer ty

----------


## nertharul

> this PQR work with 4.3? plz answer ty


U could always LEARN to read, and YES it does work

----------


## happydado

Guys Need help pls how i can add to this code " mana > of X % ?

<Ability>
<Name>Spellsteal</Name> 
<Default>false</Default> 
<SpellID>30449</SpellID> 
<Actions /> 
<Lua>if not StealThisBuff then function StealThisBuff(t) local buff = { 43242, 92965, 93631, 76634, 88186, 76307, 31884, 2825, 32182, 80353, 1719, 17, 33763, 96802, 6940, 102599, 89542, 11426 } for _,v in ipairs(buff) do if UnitBuffID(t,v) then return true end end end end if StealThisBuff(&quot;target&quot :Wink:  then return true end</Lua> 
<RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay> 
<Target>Target</Target> 
<CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel> 
<LuaBefore /> 
<LuaAfter /> 
</Ability>

----------


## kirbypro

> U could always LEARN to read, and YES it does work


nice and thx

----------


## romb0t

@Valma
I cannot debug at this time but nothing is done on the raid dummy... And nothing is displayed in the debug window except the first time you move the mouse on the target.

Just one thing, you should add something to unset/release all of your functions so that even when we detach PQR, we do not see all the mouseover thing in the debug window.

----------


## andryshka

2Valma
Not work in raid

----------


## happydado

> Guys Need help pls how i can add to this code " mana > of X % ?
> 
> <Ability>
> <Name>Spellsteal</Name> 
> <Default>false</Default> 
> <SpellID>30449</SpellID> 
> <Actions /> 
> <Lua>if not StealThisBuff then function StealThisBuff(t) local buff = { 43242, 92965, 93631, 76634, 88186, 76307, 31884, 2825, 32182, 80353, 1719, 17, 33763, 96802, 6940, 102599, 89542, 11426 } for _,v in ipairs(buff) do if UnitBuffID(t,v) then return true end end end end if StealThisBuff("target") then return true end</Lua> 
> <RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay> 
> ...


PLS help me i lose to much mana

----------


## Phobix

Hey all, I am planning on working on a Subtlety rotation. I was wondering if one of the devs with a bit more coding knowledge would want to help me. I know the rotation and can code most of it, but some of the more complicated concepts I would need assistance on. I already have flowcharts and most of the psuedo code written out, just need to get it actually written. Drop me a response here or a PM to work something out.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> PLS help me i lose to much mana


Remove it from rotation, problem solved

----------


## happydado

> Remove it from rotation, problem solved


LOL to easy for ask 
I wanna know if it is possible add a mana % if mana % is > of 40% cast Spellsteal.

----------


## gongmang1

SV hunter is too simple, 
but if you have Lock and Load - Spell - World of Warcraft Lock and Load ,
the best way get higher Dps is cast two Explosive Shot ,and if your focus about 44,then cast two Arcane Shot Arcane Shot - Spell - World of Warcraft,
if low than 22,cast one Cobra Shot Cobra Shot - Spell - World of Warcraft
Dps will more higher than kickmydog's SV :Single target

and im new here,I don't know how to make it.
is anyone can help me

----------


## bu_ba_911

> LOL to easy for ask 
> I wanna know if it is possible add a mana % if mana % is > of 40% cast Spellsteal.


if 100 * UnitPower("player") / UnitPowerMax("player") < 40 then return false end

Add that to the very top of the ability 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

----------


## happydado

buba sry for another noob question can u pls write the my spell with this your add. pls and +rep for yor help.

----------


## gimerak

> Hey all, I am planning on working on a Subtlety rotation. I was wondering if one of the devs with a bit more coding knowledge would want to help me. I know the rotation and can code most of it, but some of the more complicated concepts I would need assistance on. I already have flowcharts and most of the psuedo code written out, just need to get it actually written. Drop me a response here or a PM to work something out.


PM me your updates and I will activly test for you.

Edit. Im not a coder or going to be able to help out in that way but I'll provide feedback and errors.

----------


## merrikh

> Hey all, I am planning on working on a Subtlety rotation. I was wondering if one of the devs with a bit more coding knowledge would want to help me. I know the rotation and can code most of it, but some of the more complicated concepts I would need assistance on. I already have flowcharts and most of the psuedo code written out, just need to get it actually written. Drop me a response here or a PM to work something out.


Beat me 2 it but I also would be willing to help out in testing the sub profile.

----------


## JIMMYF

please give the profile a druid Balance pvp

----------


## Bossqwerty

> buba sry for another noob question can u pls write the my spell with this your add. pls and +rep for yor help.


This should work:



```
local buff = {  43242, 92965, 93631, 76634, 88186, 76307, 31884, 2825, 32182, 80353,  1719, 17, 33763, 96802, 6940, 102599, 89542, 11426 

if 100 * UnitPower("player") / UnitPowerMax("player") < 40 then

if not StealThisBuff then 
function StealThisBuff(t)
for _,v in ipairs(buff) do
if UnitBuffID(t,v) then 
return true
end 
end 
end 
end 
if StealThisBuff("target") then return true end end
```

I'm sure there's a much more elegant way to do this, but as you know if you've seen my code I am not an elegant coder.

----------


## happydado

> This should work:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local buff = {  43242, 92965, 93631, 76634, 88186, 76307, 31884, 2825, 32182, 80353,  1719, 17, 33763, 96802, 6940, 102599, 89542, 11426 
> 
> if 100 * UnitPower("player") / UnitPowerMax("player") < 40 then
> 
> ...


no need elegant need efficency

----------


## gavw

Boss when are you fixing the rotation problem with stance dance ?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Whats the problem with it? I havent noticed anything when I've been playing

----------


## ishtro

> This should work:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local buff = {  43242, 92965, 93631, 76634, 88186, 76307, 31884, 2825, 32182, 80353,  1719, 17, 33763, 96802, 6940, 102599, 89542, 11426 
> 
> if 100 * UnitPower("player") / UnitPowerMax("player") < 40 then
> 
> ...


that would only spell steal if mana was under 40

try this.. i am doing this over my phone so please check



```
local buff = { 43242, 92965, 93631, 76634, 88186, 76307, 31884, 2825, 32182, 80353, 1719, 17, 33763, 96802, 6940, 102599, 89542, 11426 }
local unitmana = 100 * UnitPower("player") / UnitPowerMax("player")
if unitmana<40 then
  return false
elseif not StealThisBuff then
  function StealThisBuff(t)
    for _,v in ipairs(buff) do
      if UnitBuffID(t,v) then 
        return true 
      end
    end
  end
end
if StealThisBuff("target") then 
  return true
end
```

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

----------


## js1974

I have been working on a judgement ability that will judge my focus target if I have one and my target if there is no focus, I have had little success with it but found a way to setup my judgement to just always judge my focus target. Can this be done a 2 for 1 setup?

----------


## BHLDepression

> SV hunter is too simple, 
> but if you have Lock and Load - Spell - World of Warcraft Lock and Load ,
> the best way get higher Dps is cast two Explosive Shot ,and if your focus about 44,then cast two Arcane Shot Arcane Shot - Spell - World of Warcraft,
> if low than 22,cast one Cobra Shot Cobra Shot - Spell - World of Warcraft
> Dps will more higher than kickmydog's SV :Single target
> 
> and im new here,I don't know how to make it.
> is anyone can help me


Ive been looking for this 2, his dosnt even use arcane shot >.>

----------


## Bossqwerty

> that would only spell steal if mana was under 40
> 
> try this.. i am doing this over my phone so please check
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local buff = { 43242, 92965, 93631, 76634, 88186, 76307, 31884, 2825, 32182, 80353, 1719, 17, 33763, 96802, 6940, 102599, 89542, 11426 }
> local unitmana = 100 * UnitPower("player") / UnitPowerMax("player")
> ...


Oops yeah, just reverse the " < " and that would fix it.

----------


## Bossqwerty

> Boss when are you fixing the rotation problem with stance dance ?


What's the rotation problem? I am working on an updated version but I wasn't aware of any issues besides the executing out of combat thing.

----------


## happydado

> Oops yeah, just reverse the " < " and that would fix it.


something no work never cast spellsteal now

----------


## bu_ba_911

> something no work never cast spellsteal now


I'm on my phone but ill explain my way. If you literally copy/paste mine above all the rest of your code, it will run as follows. 

If your mana is above 40 then it will skip the return false and run the rest of the code. If you are under 40 then it will run return false and move to the next ability in the rotation. I made it easy for a noob to incorporate themselves. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

----------


## [Blinded]

Can someone confirm that sheurons rogue combat profile doesn't match the dps which would be possible due to shadowcraft? Cuz if someone can confirm this i will release my profile.

----------


## solarwake

Just release it. Competition is the best way to make everything better!

----------


## Bossqwerty

New version of my stance dance profile:

BossSD6.3.rar

Will now only use abilities in combat, and I added in a much cleaner version of my Titan Grip profile's advanced execute rotation. This alone should be a significant increase for boss fights, the way I had it set up before I think execute phase was actually a dps loss.

*******SEE NEXT POST I RELEASED ANOTHER NEW VERSION**********

----------


## mrkebo

> Can someone confirm that sheurons rogue combat profile doesn't match the dps which would be possible due to shadowcraft? Cuz if someone can confirm this i will release my profile.


I agree with the poster above. Release it anyways. Friendly competion is good for everyone  :Smile:  I can possibly post some logs later of my ultraxion dps and can compare it to what shadowcraft feels i should do in my gear etc..

----------


## Bossqwerty

I know I just released a new version 2 posts up but I had a lot of free time tonight and implemented something I figured would take a lot longer to implement, so here's another new version:

BossSD6.4.rar

It now uses heroic strike based on realtime projected RPS calculations taking hit chance and any modifications to swing speed into account. This means during blood lust for example, it will automatically use heroic strike much earlier to ensure that during it's CD (takes IR into account) you will not go over the rage cap which directly translates into dps due to less rage lost over the cap.

This change plus the advanced execute I implemented as well should be a significant dps increase.

edit:
@Valma
I tried the swing timer code you made me and I didn't have any luck, it's more likely me not understanding enough about coding to use it than your code. I don't need to track swingtimer on screen or anything, I just want some variable in the background so I can make something like this "if TimeUntilHit < .5 then"

If anyone at all knows how I could accomplish this I'd really appreciate it, this is the one thing I can't figure out

----------


## sharkyx1x

is there a DK leveling profile?

----------


## empty_skillz

anyone that can teach /help me add fading light debuff aswell as when to use heroic will during ultraxion? as i tend to afk that fight but i keep dying cause the rotation does not have a heroic will etc and fading light kills me ;<

----------


## Bossqwerty

> anyone that can teach /help me add fading light debuff aswell as when to use heroic will during ultraxion? as i tend to afk that fight but i keep dying cause the rotation does not have a heroic will etc and fading light kills me ;<


This is not mine, Ishtro made it:



```
-- Fading Light
local FL = {105925, 109075, 110068, 110069, 110070, 110078, 110079, 110080}

for i,v in ipairs(FL) do
   local _,_,_,_,_,_,flight = UnitDebuffID("player", v)
   if flight 
      and flight - GetTime() < 2
      then RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1") 
   end 
end

-- Hour of Twilight
local HoTcast,_,_,_,_,endtime = UnitCastingInfo("boss1")
local HoT = {109415, 106371, 109416, 109415, 109417}
    
for i,v in ipairs(HoT) do
   if HoTcast == GetSpellInfo(v) 
      and endtime/1000 - GetTime() < 1
      then RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1")
   end
end

-- Madness 
local _,_,_,_,_,_,shrapnel = UnitDebuff("player","Shrapnel")

if shrapnel 
   and shrapnel - GetTime() < .75 
   then RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1") 
end
```

----------


## Meatglue

> Can someone confirm that sheurons rogue combat profile doesn't match the dps which would be possible due to shadowcraft? Cuz if someone can confirm this i will release my profile.


Use his against yours and if its more dps please post yours. :P

----------


## merrikh

hey sheuron or any1 really is there a way to add to ur rogue sub pvp file to use snd and recup when ur stealthed and have a target. because most of the time i have a target and if i can already have them up and running when i get to them be faster to kill them. and also to maintain them with 1 or 2 point when in combat?

edit: ok so i edited my snd & recup for <= 5 and it seams to be working for when im in combat keeping them up but not wasting eviscerate. but if one of the more experienced coders can help me out on the stealth and have target that be great

----------


## saga3180

Hoping to see an updated survival hunter pve from someone sooner or later since Kmd isnt so detailed and a bit outdated.

Not really hitting the numbers that im supposed to be at.

----------


## Valma

> @Valma
> I tried the swing timer code you made me and I didn't have any luck, it's more likely me not understanding enough about coding to use it than your code. I don't need to track swingtimer on screen or anything, I just want some variable in the background so I can make something like this "if TimeUntilHit < .5 then"
> 
> If anyone at all knows how I could accomplish this I'd really appreciate it, this is the one thing I can't figure out




```
if not PQ_EventHandlerLoaded then
local PQ_EventHandlerFrame, events = CreateFrame(&amp;quot;Frame&amp;quot;), {};

function events:COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED(...)
if (select(3, ...) == "SWING_DAMAGE" or select(3, ...) == "SWING_MISSED") and (bit.band(select(5, ...), COMBATLOG_OBJECT_AFFILIATION_MASK) == COMBATLOG_OBJECT_AFFILIATION_MINE) then
    swingTime = UnitAttackSpeed("player")
    swingEnd = GetTime() + swingTime
end

PQ_EventHandlerFrame:SetScript(&amp;quot;OnEvent&amp;quot;, function(self, event, ...) events[event](self, ...); end);

for k, v in pairs(events) do
	PQ_EventHandlerFrame:RegisterEvent(k); -- Register all events for which handlers have been defined
end

PQ_EventHandlerLoaded = true
end
```

This is the handler you need.Furthermore for what you are trying to do you just need to add check anywhere you want if (swingEnd - GetTime()) &amp;lt; 0.5 then blablabla

----------


## dklcfr

I think Crystal_Tech had an updated survival hunter rotation here ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

----------


## Bossqwerty

> ```
> if not PQ_EventHandlerLoaded then
> local PQ_EventHandlerFrame, events = CreateFrame(&amp;quot;Frame&amp;quot;), {};
> 
> function events:COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED(...)
> if (select(3, ...) == "SWING_DAMAGE" or select(3, ...) == "SWING_MISSED") and (bit.band(select(5, ...), COMBATLOG_OBJECT_AFFILIATION_MASK) == COMBATLOG_OBJECT_AFFILIATION_MINE) then
>     swingTime = UnitAttackSpeed("player")
>     swingEnd = GetTime() + swingTime
> end
> ...


Tried that one and got the same thing as before, just breaks the rotation and prevents anything from happening. I'm not sure what's wrong

Edit: It was missing an end I think, but now it just returns "nil" for swingEnd

Edit 2: nevermind it doesn't seem to be missing an end

----------


## [Blinded]

My rotation has a logical error and is rly simple if sheurons profile doesn't match the shadowcraft dps i will release it now. If it does the dps it should do i will work on my sub pve profile and an improvement of my current combat profile and THEN i will release it  :Wink: 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk

----------


## Valma

> Tried that one and got the same thing as before, just breaks the rotation and prevents anything from happening. I'm not sure what's wrong
> 
> Edit: It was missing an end I think, but now it just returns "nil" for swingEnd
> 
> Edit 2: nevermind it doesn't seem to be missing an end


Ye,I'm a moron,sorry mate ... change select(5 to select(6 >.< I need to learn to count LOL Was trying to apply bitmask to name field LOL

----------


## Bossqwerty

> Ye,I'm a moron,sorry mate ... change select(5 to select(6 >.< I need to learn to count LOL Was trying to apply bitmask to name field LOL


It's np I'm just glad you're trying to help me out. Still no luck though, just halts the rotation.

----------


## Valma

> It's np I'm just glad you're trying to help me out. Still no luck though, just halts the rotation.


And what is swingEnd value?

EDIT: Got my new rotation ideas almost working,need more tests to it.Here it is http://code.google.com/p/valma-pqr-p...02-16-2012.rar please post your feedback here or via PM.

P.S. THX for the guys who helped me in previous testing.

----------


## Bossqwerty

> And what is swingEnd value?
> 
> EDIT: Got my new rotation ideas almost working,need more tests to it.Here it is http://code.google.com/p/valma-pqr-profiles/downloads/detail?name=ValmaWarlock 02-16-2012.rar please post your feedback here or via PM.
> 
> P.S. THX for the guys who helped me in previous testing.


It doesn't even run so I can't check

----------


## Valma

> It doesn't even run so I can't check


Can you PM me your development code and the error you got?WIll try to fix it(have a bit free time,coz until I will have feedback about my new release I can't modify my profile).

----------


## Palach

Can anybody help me out with a ret pally pvp code for word of glory below 36%?
The code that I've got seems to continue to try to heal anytime the player is below 100%

local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")
local sDivinePurpose = UnitBuffID("player", 90174) 

if unithealth <= 36 and UnitPower("player", 9) == 3 or sDivinePurpose ~= nil then
return true
end

I want it to use word of glory any time my character is below 36%, there're 3 holy power available or Divine Purpose is up.
Anyone able to give me a hand?

----------


## Bossqwerty

> Can anybody help me out with a ret pally pvp code for word of glory below 36%?
> The code that I've got seems to continue to try to heal anytime the player is below 100%
> 
> local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")
> local sDivinePurpose = UnitBuffID("player", 90174) 
> 
> if unithealth <= 36 and UnitPower("player", 9) == 3 or sDivinePurpose ~= nil then
> return true
> end
> ...


I think you just need to add parenthesis, if I'm understanding you correctly. As it is now it'll use word of glory any time sDivinePurpose is true, regardless of your hp. try it like this



```
local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")
local sDivinePurpose = UnitBuffID("player", 90174) 
        
if unithealth <= 36 and (UnitPower("player", 9) == 3 or sDivinePurpose ~= nil) then
    return true
end
```

----------


## barandeniz

Does any1 willing to improve Holy Priest rotation ? as i tried so far it is so much overhealing and burns mana so quickly. and in AoE healing chakra its spamming holy word:serenity... anyway if some1 wanna improve it , i can give a lot feedback about the profile.

----------


## andryshka

2Valma
Not work. Only spam Bane of Havoc. On dummy and raid.
Rotation in one ability - bad idea, IMHO

----------


## noah11213

Hi. I'm looking for a Feral Cal PvE profile. I've searched till I'm blue in the face...any help? 
PS Great work guys love this program.

----------


## couky

@Mentally
I tried the profile that Bubba host for you and the bug of the shadow pve lvling profile is still there.

----------


## Valma

> 2Valma
> Not work. Only spam Bane of Havoc. On dummy and raid.
> Rotation in one ability - bad idea, IMHO


Last one doesn't works?

And its NOT in ability,its in function so I can call this function when I want to,plus in this case we will ALWAYS got top priority casted(huehue to return).

About functions - this made so I could call PQ_Destro if we are in destro spec,PQ_Demo if in demo spec etc.

EDIT: Ye,I found a problem,uploading fix now.OK,uploaded,redownload it.Forgot to set new checks after swaping priority of target and focus.THX for feedback.

----------


## andryshka

> Last one doesn't works?
> 
> And its NOT in ability,its in function so I can call this function when I want to,plus in this case we will ALWAYS got top priority casted(huehue to return).
> 
> About functions - this made so I could call PQ_Destro if we are in destro spec,PQ_Demo if in demo spec etc.


Found error. It's in PQ_PriorityList.



> PQ_PriorityList[1] = PQ_mouseover
> PQ_PriorityList[2] = PQ_focus
> PQ_PriorityList[3] = PQ_target


But PQ_UnitSkillList.second is for PQ_target. And PQ_UnitSkillList.third is for PQ_focus.
Replace



> PQ_PriorityList[1] = PQ_mouseover
> PQ_PriorityList[2] = PQ_target
> PQ_PriorityList[3] = PQ_focus


And it's work


And for example. If I want remove Doomguard from rotation, I need edit ability "Rotations" and reload ui with PQR.

----------


## romb0t

@valma & andryshka
Well, I have seen that you have applied the fix proposed by Andryshka but still nothing is cast on the raid dummy... In the debug window, I can see messages when I mouseover unit but that's it...

Will try to add some debug messages in the --Skill Handler -- to see where I am blocked at.

----------


## andryshka

> @valma & andryshka
> Well, I have seen that you have applied the fix proposed by Andryshka but still nothing is cast on the raid dummy... In the debug window, I can see messages when I mouseover unit but that's it...
> 
> Will try to add some debug messages in the --Skill Handler -- to see where I am blocked at.


Replaces at 346 and 781 lines

----------


## andryshka

2Valma
and you forgot add Soulburn to PQ_UnitSkillList

----------


## romb0t

@valma & andryshka
It is already like:


```
	--List of priorities
	PQ_PriorityList = {}
	
	PQ_PriorityList[1] = PQ_mouseover
	PQ_PriorityList[2] = PQ_target
	PQ_PriorityList[3] = PQ_focus
	PQ_PriorityList[4] = nil
	PQ_PriorityList[5] = nil
	PQ_PriorityList[6] = nil
```

and


```
	function PQ_RotationSwitch(rotationmode)
		PQ_RotationMode = rotationmode
		if rotationmode == PQ_RotationList[1] then
			PQ_PriorityList[1] = PQ_mouseover
			PQ_PriorityList[2] = PQ_target
			PQ_PriorityList[3] = PQ_focus
			PQ_PriorityList[4] = nil
			PQ_PriorityList[5] = nil
			PQ_PriorityList[6] = nil
```

----------


## romb0t

@valma & andryshka
I don't think that SoulBurn should be in the UnitSkillList as it is handled differently, from the code -- Skill Handler -- as soon as it is available, we will use it.

----------


## andryshka

> @valma & andryshka
> I don't think that SoulBurn should be in the UnitSkillList as it is handled differently, from the code -- Skill Handler -- as soon as it is available, we will use it.


Wrong version
Download from ValmaWarlock 02-16-2012.rar - valma-pqr-profiles - NEED TESTERS|Reworking rotation to include all 3 specs - Advanced PQR profiles - Google Project Hosting. Not from svn

----------


## romb0t

@andryshka
Ah yes much better... I am so used to get the latest version from svn... Thanks.

----------


## Valma

Ye forgot to check in svn  :Big Grin:  And NO,the right rotation in regards of in every iteration of FOR we do the full check for all abilities is:

PQ_PriorityList[1] = PQ_mouseover
PQ_PriorityList[2] = PQ_focus
PQ_PriorityList[3] = PQ_target 

So we will fullcheck mouseover,then fullcheck focus and then fullcheck target while we will not get return.

So actually bug was not there but in skilllists for second and third targets.Fixed this already as I stated.Need some feedback for the version I uploaded about a hour ago.Does it works?

----------


## Valma

> 2Valma
> and you forgot add Soulburn to PQ_UnitSkillList


SoulBurn,DemonSoul and BloodFury don't have targetlogic,so no need to include them.

----------


## ziggar

Yeah can you please upload your rogue profile please [Blinded] ? 

Cheers

----------


## romb0t

@Valma, andryshka
There is a bug after sometime (in fact if you move at the time you try to launch incinerate (so the spell is not successfull), the incinerate is no more launched.

I think that the issue is in:


```
	function events:UNIT_SPELLCAST_START(...)
		if PQ_Debug then
			DebugFrame.messageFrame:AddMessage(&amp;apos;CASTING spell&amp;apos; .. GetSpellLink(select(5, ...)))
		end
		if (select(1, ...) == PQ_player) then
			if select(5, ...) == PQ_Incinerate then 
				PQ_Skills[select(5, ...)].nexttest = select(6, UnitCastingInfo(PQ_player)) * 1000 + PQ_Skills[select(5, ...)].delay - 0.2
			end
		end
	end
```

I think that we should divide by 1000 instead of multiplying as:
endTime - Time at which the cast will finish (in milliseconds; can be compared to GetTime() * 1000) (number)

----------


## [Blinded]

I will upload it in 3 - 4 hour so i can fix some logic issues and improve this profile a little bit.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk

----------


## LtButterman

@Boss

New profiles pretty stable and has higher burst for me, but in tonights DS on 3 of the HMs we did when boss dropped below 25% execute didnt bother stacking once untill boss was at 5-7%.. Don't know if thats an issue regarding the Realswingtime tweak/ detect Hero/Lust part you added, I'm sure I missed out on some dps there.

----------


## ziggar

Thanks a bunch [Blinded] looking forward to using it  :Smile:

----------


## andryshka

> Need some feedback for the version I uploaded about a hour ago.Does it works?


Something wrong if target have debaffs from others warlocks. Like "There are more than powerful spell". On Morchok and trash, for example.

----------


## Valma

> Something wrong if target have debaffs from others warlocks. Like "There are more than powerful spell". On Morchok and trash, for example.


Write /pqd in chat and say me what your char is trying to cast when you got this message popped.

Beside this other things works fine?

----------


## andryshka

> Write /pqd in chat and say me what your char is trying to cast when you got this message popped.
> 
> Beside this other things works fine?


Too many messages from others in debug window

----------


## Valma

> Too many messages from others in debug window


So spell still lands,but error pops when you land it on target?

----------


## romb0t

@valma
As I mentionned in a previous post, Incinerate won"t cast again if you break the cast by moving (see also the fix).

On all bosses I have done (I am on raid actually), I had to deactivate it due to a lots of errors:
- the same as Andryshka with A more powerfull spell already exist
- LUA error in SUCCESSCAST event, for example 414 times during DeathWing fight (last boss):


```
Message: [string " function pqrFunc0() ..."]:1297: attempt to concatenate a nil value
Time: 02/16/12 16:38:08
Count: 414
Stack: [string " function pqrFunc0() ..."]:1297: in function `?'
[string " function pqrFunc0() ..."]:1325: in function <[string " function pqrFunc0() ..."]:1325>

Locals: self = <unnamed> {
 0 = <userdata>
}
(*temporary) = <function> defined =[C]:-1
(*temporary) = <unnamed> {
 0 = <userdata>
}
(*temporary) = "SUCCEEDED spell"
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = 110062
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "attempt to concatenate a nil value"
```

Also in Morchock HM, nothing was casted as soon as I have the other one on target (I was on the image not Morchok). It has used all my shard for nothing. The issue with PQD is that it is too verbose  :Wink:  and no copy/paste functionality.

I am still raiding so continue to gather issues.

----------


## aylak

Hi can any of you who knows create multi dotting profile for moonkin?
For example, target 1 Moonfire and and Insect Swarm.
So a target by going after the other.

Man could use the macro /targetenemy.
I know not, maybe can fix it is a connoisseur.
Sorry for my english I use google translator  :Smile: 

thx

----------


## sharkyx1x

are there any profiles around for DK leveling?

----------


## andryshka

> So spell still lands,but error pops when you land it on target?


Something with Impruved Soul Fire and Incinirate. Place all dots and only refresh it. No Soul Fire, no Incinirate. It's on Morchok in standart rotation

----------


## kickmydog

> Hoping to see an updated survival hunter pve from someone sooner or later since Kmd isnt so detailed and a bit outdated.
> 
> Not really hitting the numbers that im supposed to be at.


Yes, I see SV hunters have been patched recently right? No, I didn't think so. So how about telling me what is wrong with it apart from some rather vague it's outdated. I've been getting totally fine numbers with it.

----------


## Ginsplosion

> Yes, I see SV hunters have been patched recently right? No, I didn't think so. So how about telling me what is wrong with it apart from some rather vague it's outdated. I've been getting totally fine numbers with it.


Hey hey, finally decided to get an account going since I'm already modifying pieces of code and moving them from profile to profile to tweak certain things.

Just wanna say, quality hunter profile. Using your SV PVE (KMD_SV) the one with all in one functions such as aoe, traps, cotw+rf on right shift etc. Just one problem I'm not sure you're aware of. That SS issue you had over a week ago (checked your post history) is back, testing it now on LFR 25, it's definitely not putting up SS if one of the other hunters has it up. Tested with several other hunters / debuff filters etc. Assuming you just forgot to incorporate this into your profile?

Any chance you can fix the code and either re upload it or just copy the code as a reply here so I can edit the ability myself.

Cheers in advance.

----------


## gavw

Looking for an afflic warlock profile could anybody help please looked through most pages but found nothing  :Frown:

----------


## Ginsplosion

> Looking for an afflic warlock profile could anybody help please looked through most pages but found nothing


The Xelper one has support for Affi. I've modified it a bit but my warlock is like one of my lesser 'give a shit' alts. I can upload it if you want it basically doesn't let UA and BoD drop - although tbh you're probably best getting one off someone who specializes in it. The Xelper one works out the tin if you want a quick fix.

----------


## js1974

Can anyone help me modify this so it judges a focus target if I have one otherwise judges my target?




```
if IsSpellInRange("Judgement", "target")  ~= 1 then
	return false
end

if PQ_Buffs[PQ_SealOfTruth].hasBuff or PQ_Buffs[PQ_SealOfRight].hasBuff then
	return true
end
```

----------


## Valma

Fixed almost all bugs you have stated.Thx for feedback guys,will release new version tomorrow.

----------


## MastaRage

> Yes, I see SV hunters have been patched recently right? No, I didn't think so. So how about telling me what is wrong with it apart from some rather vague it's outdated. I've been getting totally fine numbers with it.


Lol, ya I agree Kick, the rotation as I see is SOLID! I push top dps on a lot of fights. 
@Ginsplosion: I can't confirm this bug because I purely raid in 10mans now.

----------


## Starphall

we're starting heroic spine of deathwing and i need my CD to be use only when target the tendon ? anybody can help me ?

----------


## sharkyx1x

> Yes, I see SV hunters have been patched recently right? No, I didn't think so. So how about telling me what is wrong with it apart from some rather vague it's outdated. I've been getting totally fine numbers with it.


Ive been using your KMD_SV_HUNTER on the dummy and it does mot fire a serpent sting. is this normal?

----------


## Ginsplosion

> Ive been using your KMD_SV_HUNTER on the dummy and it does mot fire a serpent sting. is this normal?


Yeah what I said a few posts above, think he just forgot to incorporate the recent SS changes he made which I believe fixed that issue.

----------


## sharkyx1x

> Yeah what I said a few posts above, think he just forgot to incorporate the recent SS changes he made which I believe fixed that issue.


 have a link to the updates one?

----------


## Meatglue

I tested your code Sheuron for Arena Poly and it doesn't seem to do the auto poly function.



```
if not polyfunctions then

  function HaveCC(t) 
    local debuff = { 118, 90337, 82676, 49203, 1499, 51514, 6770, 20066, 19386, 5484, 6358, 8122, 5782, 2094, 
                             33786, 605, 19503 }
    for _,v in ipairs(debuff) do 
      local name,_,_,_,_,_,expiration = UnitDebuffID(t,v)
      if name and expiration - GetTime() > 1 then return true end 
    end
  end

  function BeingTarget(t)
    if UnitIsUnit("target",t) then return true end
    for i=1, GetNumPartyMembers(), 1 do
      local member = "party"..tostring(i)
      if UnitIsUnit(member.."target",t) then return true end
    end
  end

  function CanbeCC(t)
    if not HaveCC(t) 
    and not BeingTarget(t) 
    and not PQR_IsOutOfSight(t) 
    and not UnitIsDeadOrGhost(t) 
    and UnitCanAttack("player",t) 
    and IsSpellInRange(tostring(GetSpellInfo(118)),t) == 1 
    then return true end
  end

  polyfunctions = true

end

if IsLeftControlKeyDown() and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() then 
  if CanbeCC("mouseover") then PQR_CustomTarget = "mouseover" return true 
  elseif CanbeCC("focus") then PQR_CustomTarget = "focus" return true 
  else 
    local n  = 1
    while UnitExists("arena"..n) do
      if CanbeCC("arena"..n) then PQR_CustomTarget = "arena"..n return true end
      n = n + 1
    end
  end
end
```

Is it just me?

----------


## [Blinded]

Im very sorry that i haven't releases my profile for combat rogues today. I promise that i will upload it tommorow imediatly when im on my pc!

----------


## Bossqwerty

> @Boss
> 
> New profiles pretty stable and has higher burst for me, but in tonights DS on 3 of the HMs we did when boss dropped below 25% execute didnt bother stacking once untill boss was at 5-7%.. Don't know if thats an issue regarding the Realswingtime tweak/ detect Hero/Lust part you added, I'm sure I missed out on some dps there.


Thanks, you're right. I made a really silly mistake. When testing the rotation I always manually applied execute to start it up, I forgot to make the bot actually do it itself. That does mean you lost a decent amount of dps, because it won't even start the advanced execute rotation until you have at least one stack of executioner. How was your dps before execute phase?

Here's the fixed version:

http://www.mediafire.com/?mc20567hodvdhbd

----------


## merrikh

Im trying to make some improvident to sheuron's rogue pvp file but Im not all that good at coding so if can some1 help me out that be great. Im wanting to make ks go off when there's .5-1 sec left on cheap shot while it still going off when ks is off cd. if some1 can point me in the right d******** be great.

----------


## crystal_tech

sigh.. it seems my rotations got lost in the sea of posts.

Index of /files

thats were all of my profiles are at. 

i'm about 95% done with my view on a website for this awsome tool.

for my lock profiles i need feedback to fix stuff.

----------


## Bossqwerty

> sigh.. it seems my rotations got lost in the sea of posts.
> 
> Index of /files
> 
> thats were all of my profiles are at. 
> 
> i'm about 95% done with my view on a website for this awsome tool.
> 
> for my lock profiles i need feedback to fix stuff.


Yeah we really need a separate forum or threads or something, I don't know. So many profiles get lost in here and a whole lot of posts are people asking where to find these profiles, which just makes them even more lost.

----------


## empty_skillz

> This is not mine, Ishtro made it:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> -- Fading Light
> local FL = {105925, 109075, 110068, 110069, 110070, 110078, 110079, 110080}
> 
> for i,v in ipairs(FL) do
> ...


Thanks! just 1 small thing, does it have to be in a special number/position @ rotation or just somewere in it? and do i have to add something else then this in the Lua text? no id? no keybind thing in that white unclickable box and name??

----------


## ziggar

Aye would appreciate knowing where to place the Fading Light etc at.

----------


## Xelper

> Aye would appreciate knowing where to place the Fading Light etc at.


At the top of your rotation.

----------


## ziggar

Thanks going to try it  :Smile:

----------


## ishtro

change this 


```
-- Madness 
local _,_,_,_,_,_,shrapnel = UnitDebuff("player","Shrapnel")

if shrapnel 
   and shrapnel - GetTime() < .75 
   then RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1") 
end
```

to this..


```
-- Madness 
local _,_,_,_,_,_,shrapnel = UnitDebuff("player","Shrapnel")

if shrapnel 
   and shrapnel - GetTime() < 2
   then RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1") 
end
```

----------


## ziggar

Cheers for that ishtro  :Smile:  , also to make sure i did this right i made a new ability , named it Stuff nothing on spellid etc , target left as target and then added the code to test and before perform , and then added Stuff to top of my rotation , does it seem right?

Thanks

----------


## saga3180

@Valma Hope to see the affliction rotation working soon  :Smile: 
Loving the destro profile so far it works great!
+rep

----------


## Valma

Released new version(Hope that fixed all bugs stated before exept madness bug - will check and fix it today in LFR).

As always,I need testers for this shit,especially in raid situations,coz on dummy and in party it works great,all bugs left are related to raids.

----------


## Valma

> @Valma Hope to see the affliction rotation working soon 
> Loving the destro profile so far it works great!
> +rep
> 
> Edit: Just tried the updated posted moments ago and its not doing anything?Not even combat it wont cast any spells?
> The last one worked fine


print /pqd in chat and say me the output of debug frame.

----------


## saga3180

> print /pqd in chat and say me the output of debug frame.



Nvrm that just needed to relog works perfect now  :Smile: 
thanks for the help either way!

----------


## skuttis4u

Just have to say that you all are doing a great work with creating profiles.
I have started trying to wrap my head around making some profiles myself to contribute, but currently I am stuck trying to figure out how to add Pick Pocket to a basic rouge profile, or any of the existing onces. 

Check if Stealth is up,
local hasshd = UnitBuffID("player", 84244)

And casting Spellid 921 which should be is Pick Pocket.

Have it top in priority to try but it does not use it still.  :Smile:  
anyone with more knowledge that can point me in the right direction

----------


## hbkx1

BossQ i dunno wtf you are doing but keep doing it brother i only bought 397 boots for my warrior and last used ur 6.4 and w/ 6.5 my dps shot up about 9k lol LOVE YOU!!!

----------


## DKVance73

> Yeah what I said a few posts above, think he just forgot to incorporate the recent SS changes he made which I believe fixed that issue.


There's been a fix to this? I don't see any hotpatches.

Elitist Jerks Weekly Recap 2/10/12 | WoW Hunters Hall

So it might not be kick's issue at all, seems to be a legit bug.

----------


## [Blinded]

You have to disable the require combat checkbox in your rotation

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk

----------


## firepong

> Just have to say that you all are doing a great work with creating profiles.
> I have started trying to wrap my head around making some profiles myself to contribute, but currently I am stuck trying to figure out how to add Pick Pocket to a basic rouge profile, or any of the existing onces. 
> 
> Check if Stealth is up,
> local hasshd = UnitBuffID("player", 84244)
> 
> And casting Spellid 921 which should be is Pick Pocket.
> 
> Have it top in priority to try but it does not use it still.  
> anyone with more knowledge that can point me in the right direction


Your going to have to code in situations where it checks to see if your in combat, like a lot of the advanced profiles. This is because it will not pickpocket unless it is in combat, which you don't want to be. Then, when all of this is worked out, it will be under the one that checks for combat. For example, in Sherons rogue profile, he has his own initialization, special events and offensive spells. You will want to put Pickpocket above Offensive spells to make sure it is cast. But you will also want to add in a check t osee if ytou have got a target as well to make sure it doesn't spam Pick Pocket. Something along the line of if has target then (add code for pickpocket here) end end, but in coding terms lol. Then UN-check the require combat box.

If all of this flies over your head, just check into Sherons profiles and see how he has his checks. It's not just simple coding though, so no promises.

----------


## ziggar

By the way for me the sv profile by kick seems to be casting serpent sting on dummies and dungeons , waiting to get on raid to check it there.

For me only the bmsingle and pvp seem to mostly just auto attack for some reason , tried moving some spells in the priority up and down and seems to cast some more stuff now but i guess there's a bigger underlying problem or so.

Cheers

----------


## [Blinded]

> Just have to say that you all are doing a great work with creating profiles.
> I have started trying to wrap my head around making some profiles myself to contribute, but currently I am stuck trying to figure out how to add Pick Pocket to a basic rouge profile, or any of the existing onces. 
> 
> Check if Stealth is up,
> local hasshd = UnitBuffID("player", 84244)
> 
> And casting Spellid 921 which should be is Pick Pocket.
> 
> Have it top in priority to try but it does not use it still.  
> anyone with more knowledge that can point me in the right direction


If unitaffectingcombat("target") == nil and unitbuffid("player", 84244 ) then return true end


This should do what u want. Just register the abilitie pickpocket and use this lua code, then uncheck the combat requirement. If u want to improve this u have also so to check if ur in range to perform this abilitie so just look up what function u need for thos and try it on ur own im not at home so i can' t do this for u

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk

----------


## BulletsFly

Okay i've got so far with the offsets for 13623, where i can select my name and it comes up with the correct class profiles, but when I use the keybind ingame to enable the rotation it does not enable it; just sits down as if i was pressing <X> on its own. This is what I have so far:


```
<Offsets>
	<CurrentWoWVersion>13623</CurrentWoWVersion>
	<WoWVersionOffset>0x89BA6F</WoWVersionOffset>
	<PlayerName>0x8BF1E0</PlayerName>
	<PlayerClass>0x8BF355</PlayerClass>
	<GameState>0x99C69A</GameState>	
	<GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0x6FAC30</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>
	<Lua_DoStringAddress>0x3A2620</Lua_DoStringAddress>
	<Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x1C2250</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
</Offsets>
```

----------


## [Blinded]

Combat Rogue v1 :

- No Rupture Support ( 1% DPS loss if there is a cat/MS Warry/ Sub Rogue in your Raid )
- No Modifier Keys for enabling/disabling BF/AR or KS

+ Supports TotT on ur Focus Target
+ The DPS is nearly the dps from Shadowcraft

Im working on an enhanced Profile with also a Sub and a Assasination rotation and tweaks for my Combat rotation.
Maybe i can release the improved Combat tomorrow and the Assasination rotation on monday.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/60199715/Rog...ofile%20v1.rar

----------


## ziggar

Thanks [Blinded]  :Smile: .

----------


## gimerak

Thanks Blinded. Will be Testing it out tonight

----------


## merrikh

Thanks Blinded. Be testing it tonight as well. Also be waiting for ur sub as well  :Smile:

----------


## [Blinded]

> Thanks Blinded. Be testing it tonight as well. Also be waiting for ur sub as well


There could be a problem with the mutated corruption in the final fight with deathwing and killing spree.

----------


## kickmydog

Well maybe I'm losing track of what profiles I've released. I have not encountered any of the problems posted on the thread myself. After extensive testing on dummies.

I just made a couple changes to the BM logic so that it will bypass Bestial Wrath in pvp if your pet is not in Kill Command range. I've also added lightwell support on all profiles and Sheurons special events code as standard on all profiles except the pvp ones.

General all purpose profile with all specs Hunter Profile Feb 17 2012.rar
Lightweight Survival Hunter profile with AOE toggle KMD_SV v7.rar

----------


## ziggar

Thanks a bunch kick, testing and will let you know  :Smile:

----------


## merrikh

> There could be a problem with the mutated corruption in the final fight with deathwing and killing spree.


Ok I'll keep u posted tonight have to do prt2 of lfr

----------


## Ginsplosion

> Well maybe I'm losing track of what profiles I've released. I have not encountered any of the problems posted on the thread myself. After extensive testing on dummies.
> 
> I just made a couple changes to the BM logic so that it will bypass Bestial Wrath in pvp if your pet is not in Kill Command range. I've also added lightwell support on all profiles and Sheurons special events code as standard on all profiles except the pvp ones.
> 
> General all purpose profile with all specs Hunter Profile Feb 17 2012.rar
> Lightweight Survival Hunter profile with AOE toggle KMD_SV v7.rar


Safe, gonna try the KMD one. Let you know (assuming you changed the SS 'issue') unless it is indeed a general hunter issue like someone mentioned. Isn't the end of the world either way, just an annoyance means I have to pay more attention to it s'all.

----------


## Bossqwerty

Here's an updated version of my SMF and TG profiles. A whole lot of changes / fixes since my last version, these are both high quality. 

notable features:
*advanced execute rotation
*realtime rage calculations for optimal heroic strike usage

I forgot to add the code for ultraxion on TG and SMF profiles so you'll have to throw it in there yourself if you want it to press the button

See next post for arms update



http://www.mediafire.com/?b16e6d19b6fn1pn

BossSMF4.0.rar

----------


## starface

Could anyone pls help me ?
I need a code for my UH DK, fpr the ability editor...
But i dont know how to write it...

Need it for Festering Strike, if BB and FF are up...
Does anybody know how ?

----------


## sheuron

> I tested your code Sheuron for Arena Poly and it doesn't seem to do the auto poly function.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if not polyfunctions then
> 
>   function HaveCC(t) 
>     local debuff = { 118, 90337, 82676, 49203, 1499, 51514, 6770, 20066, 19386, 5484, 6358, 8122, 5782, 2094, 
> ...


Just tested and seem working fine. Did you set ability target to custom?

----------


## Bossqwerty

> Could anyone pls help me ?
> I need a code for my UH DK, fpr the ability editor...
> But i dont know how to write it...
> 
> Need it for Festering Strike, if BB and FF are up...
> Does anybody know how ?


I'll help you out if you tell me what BB and FF are

----------


## gavw

[QUOTE=Bossqwerty;2195964]Here's an updated version of my SMF and TG profiles. A whole lot of changes / fixes since my last version, these are both high quality. 

notable features:
*advanced execute rotation
*realtime rage calculations for optimal heroic strike usage

I forgot to add the code for ultraxion on TG and SMF profiles so you'll have to throw it in there yourself if you want it to press the button



Boss Your SD6.6 isn't changing stance at all just stays in battle stance for me ?

----------


## Bossqwerty

[QUOTE=gavw;2196085]


> Here's an updated version of my SMF and TG profiles. A whole lot of changes / fixes since my last version, these are both high quality. 
> 
> notable features:
> *advanced execute rotation
> *realtime rage calculations for optimal heroic strike usage
> 
> I forgot to add the code for ultraxion on TG and SMF profiles so you'll have to throw it in there yourself if you want it to press the button
> 
> 
> ...


I know why, I'll upload a fixed version in a sec

edit: temp fix is to press shift to activate aoemode then switch back, you only have to do this once each time you start up pqr. I'll fix it soon

edit2: let me know if this fixes it, can't test myself atm

http://www.mediafire.com/?qtsdecbahb90wnk

----------


## maleth

Bossqwerty its fixed. Your a god. You deserve a medal for these rotations mate.

----------


## Meatglue

> Just tested and seem working fine. Did you set ability target to custom?


Spell id: 118
Delay: 2000
Target: Custom

I can mouseover poly but I never see it try to poly on it's own. I will try to sit still longer and see if it happens. You don't need to set a focus do you?

----------


## happydado

> Spell id: 118
> Delay: 2000
> Target: Custom
> 
> I can mouseover poly but I never see it try to poly on it's own. I will try to sit still longer and see if it happens. You don't need to set a focus do you?


Work fine for me and +2 rep for sheuron try to check rotation place

----------


## Meatglue

> Work fine for me and +2 rep for sheuron try to check rotation place


Ok will make sure its top priority and try again it has to be a me issue.

----------


## [Blinded]

New Version of my Combat rotation :

#Changes :
- Simplified Code a bit
- DPS enhanced
- LeftControl to toggle CDs ( on/off )

#not yet implemented :

- Racial Support
- Potions on BL/Heroism
- no rupture support
- Profession support ( Herbalism/etc. )
- Sub/Assa rotation

Download : http://dl.dropbox.com/u/60199715/%5B...18_02_2012.rar

----------


## saga3180

@Valma just tried the rotation in warlord and after the first phase of warlrod it just stopped.

----------


## maleth

I was looking through the ability priority system and was supprised to see that Colossus smash appears to be very low prio. This contradicts almost everything i read online which says it should be popped whenever it can be. Is this right? Is there a reason you've got it so low? I know you are pro at doing it etc, so just hoping you know something i don't. Don't appear to be using it on CD or as soon as it procs. 

Thanks for the great PQrotation profile, hope you always keep it updated!

----------


## merrikh

> I'll help you out if you tell me what BB and FF are



BB= blood blood (runes)

FF= Frost frost (runes)

so hes looking for when both blood runes and both frost runes are up

----------


## merrikh

ok blinded i tested ur combat profile on ultraxion and im at 25k dps, 7mill dmg done 383gs w/no real gems or chants (no landslides on fear and veng) ect.

----------


## gimerak

Typo in this. You say RIGHT Ctr to toggle Cds.. its LEFT =) Testing profile out now 


> New Version of my Combat rotation :
> 
> #Changes :
> - Simplified Code a bit
> - DPS enhanced
> - RightControl to toggle CDs ( on/off )
> 
> #not yet implemented :
> 
> ...

----------


## AtomX

I'm trying to change the mod key of my hunters rotation so I can mouse bind it instead of the awkward right ctrl it's set to, can anyone tell me how to set it to say numpad 9?



```
if modkeytime == nil then modkeytime = 0 end
if IsRightControlKeyDown() and GetTime() - modkeytime > 1  then
  modkeytime = GetTime()
  if modkeystate then 
    modkeystate = nil 
    print("Rotation mode: \124cFFDBFA2ASingle target")
  else 
    modkeystate = 1 
    print("Rotation mode: \124cFFFA652AArea of Effect")
  end
end


if IsLeftAltKeyDown()
or IsMounted()
or SpellIsTargeting()
or UnitBuffID("player",80169)
or UnitBuffID("player",77769)
or UnitBuffID("player",5384)
then return true end
```

----------


## sheuron

This function can be usefull for your profiles, return the number of players having same target as you:



```
  function Pressure(t)
    local pressure = 1
    local group = "party"
    local members = GetNumPartyMembers()
    if GetNumRaidMembers() > 0 then group = "raid" members = GetNumRaidMembers() pressure = pressure -1 end
    for i = 1, members do
      local member = group..tostring(i)
      if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) ~= "HEALER" and UnitIsUnit(t,member..t) and not UnitIsDeadOrGhost(member) 
      then pressure = pressure + 1 end
    end
    return pressure
  end
```

Why we need this?

We dont want to cast DoTs when the unit is about to die. To solve this next code can be used



```
if UnitHealth("target") > UnitHealthMax("player") then return true end
```

Wont cast spell if target current hp is lower than player max hp.

Scenario: Our char max hp is 140k and we dps a mob with 1000k. Playing a Hunter MM we cast Serpent Sting on the target, but if DoT expires when 140k left on him dont want to cast DoT again because he ll die to fast to make it worth. This value works fine when we are playing solo, but depend number on people in group target ll die faster, to solve this done the function above to use this way...



```
if UnitHealth("target") > UnitHealthMax("player")*Pressure("target") then return true end
```

Some example data with a character havin 140k hp:
Playing solo wont cast spell if target goes below 140k hp
Playing on a party, 4 players have same target as you: 140*4 = 560k 
Playing on a 10 man raid: 7 players have same target as you: 140*7 = 980k
Player on a 25 man raid: 19 players have same target as you: 140*19 = 2660k

----------


## ziggar

Thanks for this sheuron , should be good for priests and warlocks too  :Smile:  hopefully they can be added to those profiles for even better performance.

Thanks.

So can i just create a ability somewhere and then for example add the part with unithp to let's say mindspike so if will start using mindspike if mob will die before dots expire or ?

Cheers

----------


## gimerak

Hey Blind I'm really enjoying it, only thing Ive noticed is your not able to toggle KS/AR out of combat. not sure if its able to be coded so you can but Im definitly enjoying this profile

----------


## yourson

> This is not mine, Ishtro made it:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> -- Fading Light
> local FL = {105925, 109075, 110068, 110069, 110070, 110078, 110079, 110080}
> 
> for i,v in ipairs(FL) do
> ...


Does this work for HC Ultra also?

----------


## yourson

> This function can be usefull for your profiles, return the number of players having same target as you:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
>   function Pressure(t)
>     local pressure = 1
>     local group = "party"
>     local members = GetNumPartyMembers()
> ...


This can be really useful for raid leaders to see who is failing. If anyone could make it to print names of failers in self whisper on button pressed.

----------


## [Blinded]

> ok blinded i tested ur combat profile on ultraxion and im at 25k dps, 7mill dmg done 383gs w/no real gems or chants (no landslides on fear and veng) ect.


So this dps amount is a good value for u?




> Typo in this. You say RIGHT Ctr to toggle Cds.. its LEFT =) Testing profile out now


Oh my fault. It was 3am or so when i posted it  :Frown:

----------


## sheuron

> This can be really useful for raid leaders to see who is failing. If anyone could make it to print names of failers in self whisper on button pressed.


Probably there is already any addon doing that. Seach keyword "target" on a wow addon site.

----------


## yourson

4.3.3 is on PTR and marked as Realease. There is a chance we will see it live next week.

----------


## Kaolla

That's a really incredible bit of code, Sheuron. Thanks for that!  :Smile:

----------


## LtButterman

> Thanks, you're right. I made a really silly mistake. When testing the rotation I always manually applied execute to start it up, I forgot to make the bot actually do it itself. That does mean you lost a decent amount of dps, because it won't even start the advanced execute rotation until you have at least one stack of executioner. How was your dps before execute phase?
> 
> Here's the fixed version:
> 
> BossSD6.5.rar


Not gonna lie.. wasn't that great but im sure i saw an increase... especially in burst i never touch 60k burst as arms on HM Warlord and yet i saw it last week!

So should I download from that link or the one you posted 2 pages after this?

----------


## yourson

Download 6.6 as its fixed.

----------


## Techz

Where is 6.6?

----------


## yourson

Sry, my bad 6.7

----------


## Bossqwerty

> Sry, my bad 6.7


Yeah I released like 4 versions in a couple hour time span, sorry. Check page 403 or 402 I believe. 6.7 is the latest and definitely the best so far. 87k dps on LFR madness this week, peak at 100k. Granted my gear has improved a lot, 398 ilvl

Also to answer Maleth about colossus smash being low on the list - it's a bit deceiving, the only thing that will actually cast ahead of it is mortal strike and battle stance - > overpower so as to not waste procs. Execute will also cast before it but that part is important for the advanced execute rotation.

edit: It was on the last page, here's the link for 6.7 BossSD6.7.rar

----------


## yourson

> Yeah I released like 4 versions in a couple hour time span, sorry. Check page 403 or 402 I believe. 6.7 is the latest and definitely the best so far. 87k dps on LFR madness this week, peak at 100k. Granted my gear has improved a lot, 398 ilvl
> 
> edit: It was on the last page, here's the link for 6.7 BossSD6.7.rar


No reason to say sorry, you are doing great job for community, we all have to say huge thanks to you.

Whit which addon are you seeing personal current dps? Recount only shows raid in whole real time dps graph.

----------


## [Blinded]

Subtlety is almost done  :Smile: 
Release it later ( after my raid ) or tomorrow  :Smile:  i hope u will enjoy it ^^

----------


## Bossqwerty

> No reason to say sorry, you are doing great job for community, we all have to say huge thanks to you.
> 
> Whit which addon are you seeing personal current dps? Recount only shows raid in whole real time dps graph.


I use recap and recount together. Recap shows personal dps based on the second you started attacking.

And for everyone else, as you can see my profiles are all in my signature now. Just need to find a post from me to get the latest versions.

----------


## LtButterman

Jesus christ Boss.. topped HM Ultra this week at 54k.. Usually at 42-46.

You continue to amaze me, good sir. It's a ****in shame MoP expansion is shitting on Arms and bringing back TG I pray youre still around till then..

----------


## ziggar

Hehe yeah feels like arms with stance dancing just scales like hell , when i was using cjrotator few patches ago was the same thing , it's like blizz makes some space to skill cap it or something but with stuff like this one takes full advantage of all the arms potential.

----------


## solarwake

+Rep Boss amazing profiles. You made me dust off my warrior!!

Thanks,
Solarwake

----------


## Bossqwerty

> Jesus christ Boss.. topped HM Ultra this week at 54k.. Usually at 42-46.
> 
> You continue to amaze me, good sir. It's a ****in shame MoP expansion is shitting on Arms and bringing back TG I pray youre still around till then..


I'll be around until I'm banned =P

Even then I may reroll a new warrior

----------


## LtButterman

EDIT.

Double posting like a noob -.-

+1 rep Boss and I hope so too haha

----------


## ShinyKnight

> Yeah I released like 4 versions in a couple hour time span, sorry. Check page 403 or 402 I believe. 6.7 is the latest and definitely the best so far. 87k dps on LFR madness this week, peak at 100k. Granted my gear has improved a lot, 398 ilvl
> 
> Also to answer Maleth about colossus smash being low on the list - it's a bit deceiving, the only thing that will actually cast ahead of it is mortal strike and battle stance - > overpower so as to not waste procs. Execute will also cast before it but that part is important for the advanced execute rotation.
> 
> edit: It was on the last page, here's the link for 6.7 BossSD6.7.rar


Mediafire is having some issues at the moment, it seems...  :Frown: 

Never mind, got it working. Looking forward to testing it this afternoon!

----------


## Bossqwerty

> Mediafire is having some issues at the moment, it seems... 
> 
> Never mind, got it working. Looking forward to testing it this afternoon!


For anyone that used my sig to download my Titans Grip profile, I had the wrong version up and just fixed it so I'd recommend a redownload.

----------


## divineglow

Has anyone got any warrior Arms Pve profiles, mediafire is not working anymore thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bossqwerty

> Has anyone got any warrior Arms Pve profiles, mediafire is not working anymore thanks


What's not working about it? Make sure you don't have noscript on or something.

----------


## ShinyKnight

> What's not working about it? Make sure you don't have noscript on or something.


It's been throwing the "Oops, there was a problem with your requested download" error all morning, for some reason.

----------


## Bossqwerty

> It's been throwing the "Oops, there was a problem with your requested download" error all morning, for some reason.


Anyone else have this issue? Which profile are you trying to DL

@Valma - I've been using your warlock profile on my alt, your most recent version seems to have an issue where it'll start infinitely casting immolate and corruption. I can't figure out what causes it as it seems random, it's happened on target dummies, LFR, and soloing. When it does work it works really well though, great job with the coding.

----------


## gavw

It downlaods fine 


But when i press left shift for aoe or single target build ive got to press it about 4 times until it does it same with heroic leap ?

----------


## Bossqwerty

> It downlaods fine 
> 
> 
> But when i press left shift for aoe or single target build ive got to press it about 4 times until it does it same with heroic leap ?


Try moving --- AoE --- and heroic leap to the very top of the priority list and let me know if that solves it. Otherwise depending on when you're trying to cast it you may just not be in combat. I'm going to look into implementing a check like some other profiles so you can use heroic leap and switch between aoe / single even when you aren't in combat.

----------


## gavw

I am in combat and it still not working properly got to keep hitting key for it to happen ive never had this problem before this release

----------


## Bossqwerty

> I am in combat and it still not working properly got to keep hitting key for it to happen ive never had this problem before this release


Working on a fix now, will have an updated version out with a combat checker implemented as well pretty soon.

----------


## gavw

> Working on a fix now, will have an updated version out with a combat checker implemented as well pretty soon.


okay mate cant wait good job with your work bro  :Smile:

----------


## Bossqwerty

> okay mate cant wait good job with your work bro


I've updated all 3 of my profiles, there is now a combat checker so do not recheck the "execute only while in combat" check box or you will not be able to heroic leap / switch aoe toggle out of combat. It will also only use inner rage and deadly calm when you are actually in range of your target, so you don't waste them. Download here:

Free File Sharing Made Simple - MediaFire

@Valma - I figured out what causes the infinite immolate / corruption loop i mentioned earlier Valma, every time you run a new instance of PQR it happens until you stop the rotation and then start it again.

----------


## divineglow

This is rather annoying now, when i click on links i get 'diagnoose connection problem - Via internet explorer 

Some Oops message on Goog chrome what now lol?  :Big Grin:  Any ideas.

----------


## Bossqwerty

> This is rather annoying now, when i click on links i get 'diagnoose connection problem - Via internet explorer 
> 
> Some Oops message on Goog chrome what now lol?  Any ideas.


Try rapidshare, this DL includes all 3 of my profiles:

https://rapidshare.com/files/3094453...ssProfiles.rar

----------


## divineglow

What the Foooodge? 'ERROR: Login failed. Password incorrect or account not found. (221a75e5)' ?>>>>>>>>>>>>> Using Rapidhsare

----------


## divineglow

I can get onto the site using a proxy but it wont let me download stuff :/ My broadband is sky if that helps in anyway.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Boss the first mediafire-link worked for me, thanks I'll be trying this out tonight if I get into any pugs!

----------


## Bossqwerty

> I can get onto the site using a proxy but it wont let me download stuff :/ My broadband is sky if that helps in anyway.


I'm really not sure, for both of those download links to not work for you doesn't make any sense.

----------


## divineglow

Ive only just bumped into this problem tbh, other days its worked jus' fine, browsing on the tinter web other people have had problems also so i will look into it  :Wink:

----------


## 3ndstation

Hi

my english is not so good , but my german is much better  :Wink: ... i want to ask you for a profil for an Fire Mage! 
Can anybody help me?

Thx for Help and registration that i post a question ^^

----------


## saga3180

Does anyone have a updated unholy profile?

----------


## Xelper

Since the build on PTR is listed as Release I've decided to release the offsets now. These will work on the current PTR, and if that PTR client goes live.... then live as well.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/Offsets_15314.xml


Let me know if they don't work, I couldn't verify a few of them since Blizzard took down the PTR auth servers a little while ago.

----------


## Bossqwerty

Fixed some bugs, it was spamming battle stance / berserker stance under certain circumstances:

BossSD6.9.rar

----------


## yourson

@boss: great that you added leap working when out of combat, also changing aoe/single target out of combat is cool to have. I wish you would play as tank also  :Smile: .

----------


## firepong

> Anyone else have this issue? Which profile are you trying to DL
> 
> @Valma - I've been using your warlock profile on my alt, your most recent version seems to have an issue where it'll start infinitely casting immolate and corruption. I can't figure out what causes it as it seems random, it's happened on target dummies, LFR, and soloing. When it does work it works really well though, great job with the coding.


Ye, I run into that every now and then on Valma's profile. For me it seems that if I disable my rotation in battle to do my own casting and stuff then when I start it back in a new pull of mobs, it seems to just want to cast immolate and corruption until the adds are dead and the trash is cleared. Then, I can start it back after before pulling more trash and it will run fine. Might be a problem with the combat checker, not sure.

----------


## divineglow

hey mate could you upload BossSD6.9.rar to Rapidshare please  :Smile:  Mediafire not working stiill, much appreciated thanks!  :Big Grin:  

I thought the switching between stances was that battle dance rubbish xo

----------


## Bossqwerty

> hey mate could you upload BossSD6.9.rar to Rapidshare please  Mediafire not working stiill, much appreciated thanks!  
> 
> I thought the switching between stances was that battle dance rubbish xo


Yeah it's supposed to switch to battle stance to cast overpower, but there was a bug where it would spam battle stance / berserker stance over and over

https://rapidshare.com/files/1352075589/BossSD6.9.rar

----------


## Azeiros

_Hello, the PQRotation don't working after a WoW-Restart (for activate Add-on "Tukui")
I'm on French Official Server (Sargeras EU) . My game and the PQRotation is up to date (redownloaded)

I start Ctrl+E (shortcut first rotation in my PQRotation) and no message/no injection in wow  Help me please (Sorry for my bad english i'm french)_

----------


## Xelper

> _Hello, the PQRotation don't working after a WoW-Restart (for activate Add-on "Tukui")
> I'm on French Official Server (Sargeras EU) . My game and the PQRotation is up to date (redownloaded)
> 
> I start Ctrl+E (shortcut first rotation in my PQRotation) and no message/no injection in wow  Help me please (Sorry for my bad english i'm french)_


Try restarting your PC. There is an annoying bug I am working to track down that occurs really rarely where the global hotkey that I register doesn't unregister on exit on a crash.

If that does not work, try downloading a new copy of PQR.

----------


## xLegendx

Boss has created one of the best profiles for warriors, no doubt.
She be included in every PQR download in my opinion (If it isn't already lol)

----------


## couky

Here is my feedback. I'm providing a picture of my recount because my english is bad.
*Profile :* Sheuron fire mage pve
*Ilvl :* 384
*Tested on :* The Siege of Wyrmest Temple LFR



I hope that showing a detail recount of the spells will be more useful than words.

----------


## dookieface

so when are we going to start seeing some love for unholy dk ?  :Wink:  . again thanks to all of you profile maker for and awesome job

----------


## supermann

> Subtlety is almost done 
> Release it later ( after my raid ) or tomorrow  i hope u will enjoy it ^^


Lookin´forward to test it.

+rep for the work ;-)

----------


## travis2861

Can i please get one of the profile coders to msg me, i have a question about a resto druid and how i may have just found something amazing.

----------


## popeofdope

> Yeah it's supposed to switch to battle stance to cast overpower, but there was a bug where it would spam battle stance / berserker stance over and over
> 
> https://rapidshare.com/files/1352075589/BossSD6.9.rar


Just tried this on ultraxion LFR. The Boss rotation did not use a single cooldown. It could be due to the range check I believe since it works on a boss dummy.

----------


## yourson

> Just tried this on ultraxion LFR. The Boss rotation did not use a single cooldown. It could be due to the range check I believe since it works on a boss dummy.


Had same issue. Abilities are used, but shouts, calm etc aren't.

----------


## Ninjaderp

I prefer to handle CDs myself since its some parts where they are better to use than everytime they're off cd, but I havent tried the new 6.9-version so I dont know about the shout issues?

----------


## yourson

> I prefer to handle CDs myself since its some parts where they are better to use than everytime they're off cd, but I havent tried the new 6.9-version so I dont know about the shout issues?



We are kind a talking about CDs you wanna have used on each CD like shout, BR and DC.

I just made profile copy and removed range checks for those abilities. Gonna test it a bit later.

----------


## [Blinded]

Subtlety is working, now i need some people to test it.

Notes : 

- No BleedBuff support
- LeftControl -> CDs on/of
- No Profession support
- No auto poisen for weapons


http://dl.dropbox.com/u/60199715/Sub..._0_Blinded.rar

----------


## supermann

> Subtlety is working, now i need some people to test it.
> 
> Notes : 
> 
> - No BleedBuff support
> - LeftControl -> CDs on/of
> - No Profession support
> - No auto poisen for weapons
> 
> ...


test @ boss dummy:

seems awesome, perfect timing with vanish prep and co to max out the debuff uptime @ the target.
maybe you can insert some code @ Backstab, ambush and hemo to check if u are in front or behind the target ?

go 4 it, awesome work, + rep again

----------


## [Blinded]

> test @ boss dummy:
> 
> seems awesome, perfect timing with vanish prep and co to max out the debuff uptime @ the target.
> maybe you can insert some code @ Backstab, ambush and hemo to check if u are in front or behind the target ?
> 
> go 4 it, awesome work, + rep again


Is on my to-do list, will be implemented in the next version.

----------


## gavw

> We are kind a talking about CDs you wanna have used on each CD like shout, BR and DC.
> 
> I just made profile copy and removed range checks for those abilities. Gonna test it a bit later.


Works on dummy will test on ultra at some point today

----------


## Ninjaderp

What profiles seems to work best for bear-tanking cat-dpsing and which is the best spriest-profile? Since these two classes are gonna be my next 85's Im curious to know  :Smile:

----------


## travis2861

I'm getting 20k on a dummy, from what i can see it's nailing the rotation pretty damn well will have to do more extensive testing to see if it's doing the right rotation i was kinda surprised to see it wait for HaT to proc the 5th cp it made me gittty that someone didn't overlook this detail, about to go into LFR will edit post.

Test Details: All results gained in LFR, All tests done on an iLvl 399 toon, all test fully buffed( Pre-pots will be noted), All tests done receiving Tott.

~ Morchock - 35849 DPS 
(Scewed result as that is a trash pack before boss and boss it self, I didnt DPS the entire pack)

~ Warlord Zon'ozz - 55273 DPS 
Tol'vir pot at 3 collapse 

~ Yor'sahj - 37579 DPS -WIPE- 
Peak average/held average 42k (Perfect opener 5 CP Snd, aswell as prepot and second pot.)

~ Yor'Sahj - 39813 DPS 
Regular opener, no prepot or mid fight pot.

~ Hagara - 28809 DPS 
Skewed very heavily because this included all Hagara trash and boss and again i did nothing on trash.

Suggestions: 
Just add hemo when infront of target and hemo for it's bleed, other then that with this quick test it seems to be doing it's job.

----------


## gavw

@Boss To confirm 6.9 CD's work on dummy but not on ultra have to manually use them 


not worried because i know you'll fix it  :Smile:

----------


## js1974

I've been trying to get judgement to first work on my focus if I have one and if I do not have one then work on my current target. I notice that there is a drop down menu at the to to change from target to focus and so forth but that forces it to use just the focus and nothing else, Can this be modified to work on a focus and if not available then current target?



```
local sSoR = UnitBuffID("player", 20154) 
local sSoT = UnitBuffID("player", 31801) 
local sSoJ = UnitBuffID("player", 20164) 
local sSoI = UnitBuffID("player", 20165) 


if sSoR ~= nil or sSoT ~= nil or sSoJ ~= nil or sSoI ~= nil then
	if t13count >= 2 and UnitPower("player", 9) <= 2 then
		return true
	end
end
```

----------


## sharkyx1x

Is the Priest the only class to have a leveling profile or are there other class leveling profiles that i have missed in this post? Would love to find a Deathknight one

----------


## passionford

> Is the Priest the only class to have a leveling profile or are there other class leveling profiles that i have missed in this post? Would love to find a Deathknight one


Hehe that is the exact same reason im browsing here got a lv65 dk that im trying to dungeon level so a profile would be awesome :P

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Hehe that is the exact same reason im browsing here got a lv65 dk that im trying to dungeon level so a profile would be awesome :P


You can just edit out the abilities that you dont have yet from the rotation, and it will work on lower lvls too!

----------


## passionford

> You can just edit out the abilities that you dont have yet from the rotation, and it will work on lower lvls too!


I have tried it but it honestly seems a bit hit and miss really.. sometimes it works sometimes it starts doing strange random stuff.. I wish i understood how it all worked so i could do my own profile but i just cannot get it lol  :Frown:

----------


## Bossqwerty

I updated all my profiles to include a new system for range checking, this will fix any issues similar to the ones people were experiencing on Ultraxion:

Free File Sharing Made Simple - MediaFire

@Valma - I've been using your profile a lot on my lock and it works really well. There are a few things I'd like to see changed though. A toggle for burn mode would be really nice, some way to turn off the auto cast of corruption / immolate on mobs you aren't targeting as well. Or at least a check to see if they're in combat already before it casts on them. This has caused wipes for me in both raids and 5 mans.

----------


## fluxflux

> I updated all my profiles to include a new system for range checking, this will fix any issues similar to the ones people were experiencing on Ultraxion:
> 
> Free File Sharing Made Simple - MediaFire


how i use your scripts? Bosssd7.0 boss smf etc? im confussed what iss what?

----------


## Bossqwerty

> how i use your scripts? Bosssd7.0 boss smf etc? im confussed what iss what?


Boss SD is arms stance dance, Boss SMF is single minded fury, Boss TG is titans grip. Copy + paste whatever you want to use into your profiles folder for pqr.

----------


## jayrizzle

Is anyone offering services to make arena profiles? Around 2200-2300 experience? I have extreme wrist pain at times due to an accident so it's hard for me to play at times =[

----------


## Valma

> I updated all my profiles to include a new system for range checking, this will fix any issues similar to the ones people were experiencing on Ultraxion:
> 
> Free File Sharing Made Simple - MediaFire
> 
> @Valma - I've been using your profile a lot on my lock and it works really well. There are a few things I'd like to see changed though. A toggle for burn mode would be really nice, some way to turn off the auto cast of corruption / immolate on mobs you aren't targeting as well. Or at least a check to see if they're in combat already before it casts on them. This has caused wipes for me in both raids and 5 mans.


Actually I'm aiming at autoburnmode,its just a bit low in priority.If you were on ship normal/heroic - you could notice that bot will cast only Immo+Conf+Inci on sapper.About things that made you wipe - its mouseover (: You were mouseovering on units you don't need to  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bossqwerty

> Actually I'm aiming at autoburnmode,its just a bit low in priority.If you were on ship normal/heroic - you could notice that bot will cast only Immo+Conf+Inci on sapper.About things that made you wipe - its mouseover (: You were mouseovering on units you don't need to


Yeah I guess that would explain it then. Would it be possible to add a check so it'll only cast on mouseover targets that are already in combat?

----------


## Meatglue

> Is anyone offering services to make arena profiles? Around 2200-2300 experience? I have extreme wrist pain at times due to an accident so it's hard for me to play at times =[


Sheuron has released some good pvp profiles. Mage specifically seems to be flawless.

----------


## expunge

@Boss, the download doesn't seem to be working for 7.0. Probably just media fire though.

----------


## Gabbz

Have anyone looked into creating a leveling profile for multiboxong? MoP is coming soon and i want to level a monk with a RAF and need to play two accounts at the same time. My basic idea is to party up with my RAF and questing. That means that the other account need to be able to pick up and return quest based on my target. Thinking also to add quest reward logic in order to take what item that meets the class needs.

Alternative way would be that the primary account would "share" they quest he picks up but then returning quest needs to be handled manually. If this is not plausible then i will instance grind to 85.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Have anyone looked into creating a leveling profile for multiboxong? MoP is coming soon and i want to level a monk with a RAF and need to play two accounts at the same time. My basic idea is to party up with my RAF and questing. That means that the other account need to be able to pick up and return quest based on my target. Thinking also to add quest reward logic in order to take what item that meets the class needs.
> 
> Alternative way would be that the primary account would "share" they quest he picks up but then returning quest needs to be handled manually. If this is not plausible then i will instance grind to 85.


sounds like what you want is a bot :-/

----------


## vitalic

> I updated all my profiles to include a new system for range checking, this will fix any issues similar to the ones people were experiencing on Ultraxion:
> 
> Free File Sharing Made Simple - MediaFire
> 
> @Valma - I've been using your profile a lot on my lock and it works really well. There are a few things I'd like to see changed though. A toggle for burn mode would be really nice, some way to turn off the auto cast of corruption / immolate on mobs you aren't targeting as well. Or at least a check to see if they're in combat already before it casts on them. This has caused wipes for me in both raids and 5 mans.


Do you know if IsSpellInRange() is reliable? I'm using it but sometimes I feel it's not accurate. By the way I notice you first check if the spell has a range component but you can just do:



```
if IsSpellInRange(v) ~= 0 then
```

It returns nil if the spell has no range requirement, saves an API call at least.

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

@Boss

First off, amazing work on the progfiles. I just downloaded all your new updates and decided to go into LFR and begin testing the new Arms 7.0. I was playing around with it on a test dummy while waiting for the queue and was seeing some amazing numbers. Queue popped and started pulling trash and the bot just stopped working suddenly. Just got stuck in Berzerker stance and wasn't using any abilities other than auto-attack. 

I tried closing and restarting the bot to no avail. Even tried using some of your older profiles and they stopped working too so I'm inclined to say maybe it's somethign with PQR or something maybe conflicting with the changes in your code that made PQR crater. I'm going to try again and see what happens but wanted to let you know. I'm a 407 ilvl warrior so I do some pretty extensive testing with all your profiles since I have the gear for TG/SMF/ARMS and again, keep up the great work. Proccing my Heroic Gurth with your arms profile is funny to watch. I'll post more info as I get it.

BDW

----------


## Bossqwerty

> Do you know if IsSpellInRange() is reliable? I'm using it but sometimes I feel it's not accurate. By the way I notice you first check if the spell has a range component but you can just do:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if IsSpellInRange(v) ~= 0 then
> ```
> 
> It returns nil if the spell has no range requirement, saves an API call at least.


Yeah it seems to be working well. And yeah I know my coding is really messy and inefficient, I've never done any kind of coding whatsoever before I started working on this profile. I just learned by looking at other peoples work.




> @Boss
> 
> First off, amazing work on the progfiles. I just downloaded all your new updates and decided to go into LFR and begin testing the new Arms 7.0. I was playing around with it on a test dummy while waiting for the queue and was seeing some amazing numbers. Queue popped and started pulling trash and the bot just stopped working suddenly. Just got stuck in Berzerker stance and wasn't using any abilities other than auto-attack. 
> 
> I tried closing and restarting the bot to no avail. Even tried using some of your older profiles and they stopped working too so I'm inclined to say maybe it's somethign with PQR or something maybe conflicting with the changes in your code that made PQR crater. I'm going to try again and see what happens but wanted to let you know. I'm a 407 ilvl warrior so I do some pretty extensive testing with all your profiles since I have the gear for TG/SMF/ARMS and again, keep up the great work. Proccing my Heroic Gurth with your arms profile is funny to watch. I'll post more info as I get it.
> 
> BDW


Let me know if it works after you restart PQR. Anyone else have this same issue?

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

> Let me know if it works after you restart PQR. Anyone else have this same issue?


Just did 15mins of testing and so far so good, just waiting on this damn 21min LFR queue to pop. I deleted a lot of old profiles because I vaguely remember someone saying that if you have to many profiles in your pqr/profiles folder it can cause problems so that may indeed have been the issue. I'll let you know soon as I get into this queue and get some results.

Thanks again for all the hard work Bossq! If you ever need some hard testing, lemme know be happy to help out. Now if we can just talk you into coding an awesome pve prot, pvp prot (flag carrier) and pvp arms profile you'd def be the elitist of the elite group of coders we have here  :Wink:  (just my opinion)!!!

----------


## Shamrockstar

Just used Boss7.0 in 1/2 of LFR with no problem, nice numbers.

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

@Boss

Welp, i deleted all the old profiles. Had no problem in testing on the dummies but soon as I went to another LFR, BAMM it stopped doing the rotation after switching between single target and AOE and then back to single. Left the LFR and went back to the dummies and basically regardless of what profile I was using, PQR won't work again until I exit WOW, restart it and restart PQR. Not really sure what else to say because it's worked perfectly for me up until now.  :Frown:

----------


## Bossqwerty

> @Boss
> 
> Welp, i deleted all the old profiles. Had no problem in testing on the dummies but soon as I went to another LFR, BAMM it stopped doing the rotation after switching between single target and AOE and then back to single. Left the LFR and went back to the dummies and basically regardless of what profile I was using, PQR won't work again until I exit WOW, restart it and restart PQR. Not really sure what else to say because it's worked perfectly for me up until now.


That's really strange, if you can reproduce it without being in LFR let me know. Also if anyone else has this issue let me know too. I haven't used 7.0 in LFR yet but it works fine in 5 mans. I'll give LFR a shot later.

Anyone successfully used 7.0 in LFR?

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

@Boss

Yea I just redownloaded a fresh PQR and copied ur profiles over. Just tested in a 5man and it works fine. Queued up for another LFR run to see if it does it again. Also removed a couple addons.

Couple questions, I noticed when I'm just idle and the bot is turned on, if I manually change to Zerker stance, the bot puts me back into Battle Stance... is that intended?

Also, I'm hesitant to mess with your code but I'm assuming there is a way to change the key modifier for switching between aoe and single target? i use left shift a lot in chat and even while im not in combat it changes the bot between the two modes whereas previously it would only do it during combat.

I'll post another update soon as I get into the next LFR queue. Thanks again for all your prompt responses, knowing my luck it was just a stupid addon or something.

----------


## Bossqwerty

> @Boss
> 
> Yea I just redownloaded a fresh PQR and copied ur profiles over. Just tested in a 5man and it works fine. Queued up for another LFR run to see if it does it again. Also removed a couple addons.
> 
> Couple questions, I noticed when I'm just idle and the bot is turned on, if I manually change to Zerker stance, the bot puts me back into Battle Stance... is that intended?
> 
> Also, I'm hesitant to mess with your code but I'm assuming there is a way to change the key modifier for switching between aoe and single target? i use left shift a lot in chat and even while im not in combat it changes the bot between the two modes whereas previously it would only do it during combat.
> 
> I'll post another update soon as I get into the next LFR queue. Thanks again for all your prompt responses, knowing my luck it was just a stupid addon or something.


Auto switching to battle stance out of combat isn't intentional but I can easily fix it, I'll have it in my next version. If you want to change the button that toggles aoe go to the very bottom of -- calculations -- and change "IsLeftShiftKeyDown()" and that's it.

----------


## merrikh

@Blinded just tested ur sub profile on the first boss in lfr 35k dps 384gs did way more dps then i was combat  :Smile:  keep up the good work. Looking forward to the next update!

----------


## Gabbz

> sounds like what you want is a bot :-/


Is this not a bot  :Smile:  . Using a simple follow unit and events to accept and turn in quest should be possible using PQR.

----------


## gavw

@ Boss Just done HC ultra and not a problem for me good job

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

@Boss

Well my apologies, I'm really not sure what caused as well as what fixed my problem but seems to be working now after deleting a couple of old addons and just downloading PQR again and having a clean slate so to speak. Numbers were an improvement. Didn't see any issues or buggy things so great job on the profile. Keep up the hard work and +rep times a gillion from me  :Wink: 

Holler at me if you ever need someone with all 3 gear sets to test for you, etc.

----------


## BHLDepression

> Is this not a bot  . Using a simple follow unit and events to accept and turn in quest should be possible using PQR.


Its called zygor guides... Its amazing... and you can easily find the guide for free if you google it, no need to pay 80$ XD

----------


## giranimo

> Is this not a bot  . Using a simple follow unit and events to accept and turn in quest should be possible using PQR.


I think what bubba ment was that pqr was not created to be bot like "honorbuddy" but a dps/healing/tanking optimizer

----------


## vorn10

@Xelper 
Is it possible to send a number to PQR from wow chat? Like:
/pqr pet1
and save it in any ability?

----------


## Bossqwerty

> @Boss
> 
> Well my apologies, I'm really not sure what caused as well as what fixed my problem but seems to be working now after deleting a couple of old addons and just downloading PQR again and having a clean slate so to speak. Numbers were an improvement. Didn't see any issues or buggy things so great job on the profile. Keep up the hard work and +rep times a gillion from me 
> 
> Holler at me if you ever need someone with all 3 gear sets to test for you, etc.


It's no problem. Just glad to have at least a few people giving me feedback.

----------


## sheuron

Profile updates, package includes:
*Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Fire PvP, Arcane PvE)
*Priest* (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
*Hunter* (MM PvE, Survival PvE)
*Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
*Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
*Death Knight* (Frost PvP)
*Shaman* (Elemental PvE)
Also included 2 text files with code necesary to auto gather herbs and archaelogy fragments

http://goo.gl/rseZ0

- Add smart polymorph for arenas
- Add Pressure function
- Small bugfixes

----------


## mrkebo

@blinded. How can I install your combat and sub rotations? They are named the same so overwrite each other. I tried to rename one of them to combat and it doesent show up in the drop down list. Thanks in advance  :Smile:

----------


## Bossqwerty

> @Boss
> 
> Well my apologies, I'm really not sure what caused as well as what fixed my problem but seems to be working now after deleting a couple of old addons and just downloading PQR again and having a clean slate so to speak. Numbers were an improvement. Didn't see any issues or buggy things so great job on the profile. Keep up the hard work and +rep times a gillion from me 
> 
> Holler at me if you ever need someone with all 3 gear sets to test for you, etc.


I'm curious, have you tried my SMF and TG profiles on Ultraxion? How are their numbers compared to arms with your gear?

----------


## ipass

ok thanks to Elokaynu for his priest profile)

I can get most of my Shadow spells to work except Vampiric Touch?

Actions:/startattck
SpellId: 34914
CODE:

local VT, _, _, _, _, _, timer = UnitDebuffID("target", 34914, "PLAYER")
local target = UnitExists("target")
local DarkArch = UnitBuffID("player", 87153)

if DarkArch ~= nil then 
return false
elseif target ~= nil then
if VT ~= nil then
if timer - GetTime() < 3 then
return true
else
return false
end
else
return true
end
else
return false
end



or this code

local VT, _, _, _, _, _, timer = UnitDebuffID("target", 34914, "PLAYER")
local target = UnitExists("target")
local DarkArch = UnitBuffID("player", 87153)

if DarkArch ~= nil then 
return false
elseif target ~= nil then
if VT ~= nil then
if timer - GetTime() < 3 then
return true
else
return false
end
else
return true
end
else
return false
end

Can anyone help me with this problem?

thanks

ipass

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @Xelper 
> Is it possible to send a number to PQR from wow chat? Like:
> /pqr pet1
> and save it in any ability?


been wondering about that myself lol

been thinking if thats possible..... finding some1 that knows how to write addons and trying to compile a gui interface for a profile just to test the capabilities or declaring our own variables

----------


## Bossqwerty

> been wondering about that myself lol
> 
> been thinking if thats possible..... finding some1 that knows how to write addons and trying to compile a gui interface for a profile just to test the capabilities or declaring our own variables


Yeah, that would be really cool. I would imagine it's possible, I don't know how to do it though.

----------


## bu_ba_911

me neither, but the potential is there XD i looked into making addons last week and it's just to much for me to get into right now, if i had the time and a lot of valma's help, might be able to get something working

----------


## xLegendx

Boss,

What type of DPS are you doing on your Arms Warrior on a target dummy?
I'm with a 382ilvl arms warrior doing 17k With Reckless? I'm not sure if that's good unbuffed lol

----------


## iEthos

Has anyone ever been banned / suspended for using this? I was just using it and it's AMAZING LOL!

----------


## xLegendx

> Has anyone ever been banned / suspended for using this? I was just using it and it's AMAZING LOL!


Nope, It's pretty safe.

----------


## Bossqwerty

> Boss,
> 
> What type of DPS are you doing on your Arms Warrior on a target dummy?
> I'm with a 382ilvl arms warrior doing 17k With Reckless? I'm not sure if that's good unbuffed lol


32k with my ilvl 398 warrior. That seems a little low but I'm not really sure. Testing with the dummy isn' really all that reliable unless you do multiple trials

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

> I'm curious, have you tried my SMF and TG profiles on Ultraxion? How are their numbers compared to arms with your gear?


Arms is still the much superior dps spec for PvE at this time. I've seen anywhere from a 5k to 20k+ DPS loss depending on which boss I'm on RNG ofcourse between TG/SMF and Arms. if you'd like, and if you don't mind me using the LFR Ultraxion as a testing method. I'll do a test on each using each profile and post the results for you on here. There will be likely be some room for RNG but hopefully I can provide some concrete numbers. I just have a problem staying alice because the tanks usually are bad and I pull aggro at my gear level.

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

> 32k with my ilvl 398 warrior. That seems a little low but I'm not really sure. Testing with the dummy isn' really all that reliable unless you do multiple trials


On several 15min and 30min time trials on test dummies I've pulled 36k sustained DPS with arms 7.0 profile in ilvl 404 and heroic Gurth. Very impressive profile Boss.

----------


## Bossqwerty

> Arms is still the much superior dps spec for PvE at this time. I've seen anywhere from a 5k to 20k+ DPS loss depending on which boss I'm on RNG ofcourse between TG/SMF and Arms. if you'd like, and if you don't mind me using the LFR Ultraxion as a testing method. I'll do a test on each using each profile and post the results for you on here. There will be likely be some room for RNG but hopefully I can provide some concrete numbers. I just have a problem staying alice because the tanks usually are bad and I pull aggro at my gear level.


Yeah LFR ultra would be fine. I'm just wondering how drastic the dps difference will be between the 3 profiles at your ilvl. Thanks

Also another question for you, do you ever find it using heroic strike and leaving you starved for your next MS or whatever?

----------


## Valma

> me neither, but the potential is there XD i looked into making addons last week and it's just to much for me to get into right now, if i had the time and a lot of valma's help, might be able to get something working




```
	SLASH_DEBUG1 = &amp;apos;/pqd&amp;apos;
	SlashCmdList.DEBUG = function()
		if DebugFrame:IsShown() then
			DebugFrame:Hide()
		else
			DebugFrame:Show()
		end
	end
```

This is the way to go.So as you can see we got function here and slash comand,its all we need  :Big Grin:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> ```
> 	SLASH_DEBUG1 = &apos;/pqd&apos;
> 	SlashCmdList.DEBUG = function()
> 		if DebugFrame:IsShown() then
> 			DebugFrame:Hide()
> 		else
> 			DebugFrame:Show()
> 		end
> 	end
> ...


push I wouldn't half ass it  :Stick Out Tongue:  its all about GUI, text boxes,buttons, and pretty pictures :-) lol but I'll see if I can't start playing around with ideas

----------


## Valma

Updated profile,added affli rotation and autoswitch between destro and affli rotations.

----------


## travis2861

Would it be possible to reverse engineer CC's from honorbuddy into a profile for PQR?

----------


## Bossqwerty

> Would it be possible to reverse engineer CC's from honorbuddy into a profile for PQR?


Yeah I already looked at a few of the honor buddy profiles and it seems like it'd be easy enough. Thinking of any one in particular?

----------


## travis2861

> Yeah I already looked at a few of the honor buddy profiles and it seems like it'd be easy enough. Thinking of any one in particular?


HazzDruid Elit3 (Dungeon/Raid/Battleground/Arena) - This has healed better on my undergeared druid then any PQR profile on here.

----------


## firepong

> HazzDruid Elit3 (Dungeon/Raid/Battleground/Arena) - This has healed better on my undergeared druid then any PQR profile on here.


That looks like a bad mother truckin profile right there. Sadly, I don't code healing profiles. To much stuff needs to go into consideration. I like nice and simple, not complicated and near to impossible to perfect  :Wink:

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> Profile updates, package includes:
> *Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Fire PvP, Arcane PvE)
> *Priest* (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
> *Hunter* (MM PvE, Survival PvE)
> *Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
> *Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
> *Death Knight* (Frost PvP)
> *Shaman* (Elemental PvE)
> Also included 2 text files with code necesary to auto gather herbs and archaelogy fragments
> ...


Thanks for the update sheuron!! I'm looking forward to trying out the new polymorph in arena. Can you explain the pressure function? I imagine it pops cooldowns and so on? Havn't had a chance to look at the code yet.

----------


## travis2861

> That looks like a bad mother truckin profile right there. Sadly, I don't code healing profiles. To much stuff needs to go into consideration. I like nice and simple, not complicated and near to impossible to perfect


There are so many possibilities but it looks like it would be so hard.

----------


## Lofty

> HazzDruid Elit3 (Dungeon/Raid/Battleground/Arena) - This has healed better on my undergeared druid then any PQR profile on here.


The druid profile by Ash that im using heals alot better than that. HB just aint fast enough at making calculations

----------


## travis2861

> The druid profile by Ash that im using heals alot better than that. HB just aint fast enough at making calculations


Sadly not from my experience it might just be my gear or i'm not using the most up to date ash, either way it was just a suggestion i put out there druid isn't my main concern anyway =P
But it would be a hell of a thing with a single profile having that much versatility being released on PQR.
Since it does every spec in a any situation.

----------


## Lofty

> Sadly not from my experience it might just be my gear or i'm not using the most up to date ash, either way it was just a suggestion i put out there druid isn't my main concern anyway =P
> But it would be a hell of a thing with a single profile having that much versatility being released on PQR.
> Since it does every spec in a any situation.


You do know you need to do stuff like set tank as focus (for 3 stacks) and there are modifiers for certain things

----------


## travis2861

> You do know you need to do stuff like set tank as focus (for 3 stacks) and there are modifiers for certain things


Yes i do know this, i used hit profile for a while when i wanted to gear my druid, just in my opinion hazz healed better for me that all i was sayin.

----------


## happydado

> Thanks for the update sheuron!! I'm looking forward to trying out the new polymorph in arena. Can you explain the pressure function? I imagine it pops cooldowns and so on? Havn't had a chance to look at the code yet.


Same question about the pressure function.
What is this?

----------


## ziggar

It's so you don't waste dots etc if mob is about to die so it checks people in raid plus your hp to decide when to stop casting dots for example.

----------


## Ninjaderp

To all profile-coders for classes with battle-resses

Is there any way to implement an autobattleress for classes with combatress-ability?
In other words it autobattleresses tank/healer in that order when someone of them dies. I read on it in a HB-forumthread over here:
CLU (Codified Likeness Utility) - Page 4

----------


## mrleo

guys i just DL PQR and when i opened it it opens a little window where it says only "select process" but i can only select the "edit mode (no bot functionality)"... i select it and it brings me to the rotation editor and stuff but it does not let me select any rotation to put in "rotation 1" for example.. i click on rotation one (i have the profiles for my class) but its blank and doesnt let me select anything.... any help?

----------


## Valma

> To all profile-coders for classes with battle-resses
> 
> Is there any way to implement an autobattleress for classes with combatress-ability?
> In other words it autobattleresses tank/healer in that order when someone of them dies. I read on it in a HB-forumthread over here:
> CLU (Codified Likeness Utility) - Page 4




```
if GetNumRaidMembers() &amp;gt; 0 then
	local members = GetNumRaidMembers()
	for i = 1, members, 1 do
		local member = &amp;apos;raid&amp;apos; .. tostring(i)
		if UnitIsDeadOrGhost(member) and UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == &amp;apos;TANK&amp;apos; or UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == &amp;apos;HEALER&amp;apos; then
			PQR_CustomTarget = member
			return true
		end
	end
end
```

BTW Test my new profile folks!It is multiprofile now,so it autoswitch rotations for destro and affli,demo is coming soon.

----------


## Nordlicht

*mrleo*, maybe you use 64bit WoW client? PQR doesn't support it. It works only with 32 bit Wow client.

----------


## ziggar

Thanks Valma going to test on my lowbie affli lock  :Smile:

----------


## mrleo

guys where do find all the spells ID to make my own profile?

----------


## Valma

> guys where do find all the spells ID to make my own profile?


Search this thread for word "spell id site"

----------


## sheuron

> guys where do find all the spells ID to make my own profile?


idTip : Buff, Debuff, Spell : World of Warcraft AddOns

----------


## happydado

*sheuron pls can u explain me what is Pressure function 
and i have check your frost mage pvp profile and i have see that in poly spell there arent the polyfunction right?
and can u implement in the spellsteal the % of mana for use that?

----------


## bobo

sheuron how do I use the herb gather? I created an ability named herb, set spell id to 0 and copy pasted the code from your text included in your profiles pack. Added the new ability to a rotation and started it. Swim near herbs in Vash'jir and it just sits there. Never tries to herb them.

*edit - Nevermind I figured it out. Forgot to set it to combat not required

----------


## kclux

@Valma, nice work with your profile, I just wish it wasn't that "compressed". Trying to change something or understand something is close to impossible, for me at least with PQR hanging for 2-3 minutes when I try to open Functions in the Ability Editor for example.

----------


## Valma

> @Valma, nice work with your profile, I just wish it wasn't that "compressed". Trying to change something or understand something is close to impossible, for me at least with PQR hanging for 2-3 minutes when I try to open Functions in the Ability Editor for example.


Use some texteditor with sintax hightlightning(e-texteditor,notepad2 etc.).This is the way I'm working on any profiles. And yes,to do what this profile doing and WILL be doing in future(tiiiiiimes more than now),it must be even more complicated.

Anyway,I'm trying to programm my profile in such way that you just need to start it one time and thats all.

----------


## sheuron

> *sheuron pls can u explain me what is Pressure function 
> and i have check your frost mage pvp profile and i have see that in poly spell there arent the polyfunction right?
> and can u implement in the spellsteal the % of mana for use that?


Go to rotation editor and add Polymorph before "--- offensive spells ---"

About spellsteal go to ability editor and replace 


```
if StealThisBuff("target") then return true end
```

with this code to cast spellsteal only when mana is above 50%


```
if StealThisBuff("target") 
and 100 * UnitPower("player") / UnitPowerMax("player") > 50
then return true end
```

---

Pressure function explained
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2196267 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

----------


## trinchen

Heya guys love all the profiles being made, bubba and sheuron yall are my heros, anyway i was wondering if maybe there was a shadow priest pve profile. i looked around in the forum wasnt able to find one. The earliest one a i found was from dec2011 was wondering if that one is still good or if anyone has updated one since.

----------


## sheuron

> Heya guys love all the profiles being made, bubba and sheuron yall are my heros, anyway i was wondering if maybe there was a shadow priest pve profile. i looked around in the forum wasnt able to find one. The earliest one a i found was from dec2011 was wondering if that one is still good or if anyone has updated one since.


Well, i think shadow priest rotation didnt changed since cataclysm was released so any profile released should be valid.

----------


## kclux

> Use some texteditor with sintax hightlightning(e-texteditor,notepad2 etc.).This is the way I'm working on any profiles. And yes,to do what this profile doing and WILL be doing in future(tiiiiiimes more than now),it must be even more complicated.
> 
> Anyway,I'm trying to programm my profile in such way that you just need to start it one time and thats all.


BTW did not want to sound like I am complaining, I am not ! Just saying that yours is pretty much the hardest to understand and I always have some things in the profiles I "improve" to my personal likings or have to add some stuff and with your profile that is a lot harder. On the bright side, could see it as challenge to improve my LUA skills hehe.

----------


## happydado

> Go to rotation editor and add Polymorph before "--- offensive spells ---"
> 
> About spellsteal go to ability editor and replace 
> 
> 
> ```
> if StealThisBuff("target") then return true end
> ```
> 
> ...


In the ability file of frost mage poly text is this 
<Name>Polymorph</Name> 
<Default>false</Default> 
<SpellID>0</SpellID> 
<Actions /> 
<Lua>if UnitExists(&quot;mouseover&quot :Wink:  and UnitIsUnit(&quot;mouseover&quot;,&quot;target&quot :Wink:  == nil and IsLeftControlKeyDown() then CastSpellByID(118,&quot;mouseover&quot :Wink:  end</Lua> 
<RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay> 
<Target>Target</Target> 
<CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel> 
And no the text of the polyfunction text.

PS: how pressure works in the frost mage profile can u do 1 situation in arena ?

Tnx and + 2 rep for u.
u are the best

----------


## sheuron

> In the ability file of frost mage poly text is this 
> <Name>Polymorph</Name> 
> <Default>false</Default> 
> <SpellID>0</SpellID> 
> <Actions /> 
> <Lua>if UnitExists("mouseover") and UnitIsUnit("mouseover","target") == nil and IsLeftControlKeyDown() then CastSpellByID(118,"mouseover") end</Lua> 
> <RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay> 
> <Target>Target</Target> 
> <CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel> 
> ...


Meh, that code was old, im fire pve/pvp now, forgot to update frost profile. Download again now 

http://goo.gl/rseZ0

- Add smart polymorph for arenas to Frost rotation
- Spellsteal only when your mana is above 50%

Dont think the Pressure function is useful on pvp, is done to finetune dps on pve. Maybe can be used on arena 5vs5 to autotarget an enemy when all your friends got same target.

----------


## mrleo

guys what is the "Ability check delay" function in the window for? is there a way to make the program spam the spells before the GCD (to avoid latency)?

----------


## mrleo

nvm found it  :Smile: ... its amazing lol...

----------


## Kaolla

> Heya guys love all the profiles being made, bubba and sheuron yall are my heros, anyway i was wondering if maybe there was a shadow priest pve profile. i looked around in the forum wasnt able to find one. The earliest one a i found was from dec2011 was wondering if that one is still good or if anyone has updated one since.


Search for any of Mentally's posts. I believe her rotation is hosted on Bubba's SVN as well, but anything she has made has been exceptional, especially the more recent builds.

----------


## happydado

> Meh, that code was old, im fire pve/pvp now, forgot to update frost profile. Download again now 
> 
> http://goo.gl/rseZ0
> 
> - Add smart polymorph for arenas to Frost rotation
> - Spellsteal only when your mana is above 50%
> 
> Dont think the Pressure function is useful on pvp, is done to finetune dps on pve. Maybe can be used on arena 5vs5 to autotarget an enemy when all your friends got same target.


You are the best tnx alot. 
I think that nice thing to add can is the deep freeze on focus target if i have one.

----------


## kclux

@Valma, btw just tried your latest release from SVN and I cannot get it to do anything and I have no idea why. I tried as Destruction and as Affliction but it is not doing anything at all. I also tried /pqd which doesn't work either. Might be something at my end but all my other profiles work just fine.

----------


## kickmydog

> guys where do find all the spells ID to make my own profile?


Wowhead: You see what we did there.

----------


## ipass

Ok nobody Knows how to fix this?


15 Hours Ago

ok thanks to Elokaynu for his priest profile)

I can get most of my Shadow spells to work except Vampiric Touch?

Actions:/startattck
SpellId: 34914
CODE:

local VT, _, _, _, _, _, timer = UnitDebuffID("target", 34914, "PLAYER")
local target = UnitExists("target")
local DarkArch = UnitBuffID("player", 87153)

if DarkArch ~= nil then
return false
elseif target ~= nil then
if VT ~= nil then
if timer - GetTime() < 3 then
return true
else
return false
end
else
return true
end
else
return false
end



or this code

local VT, _, _, _, _, _, timer = UnitDebuffID("target", 34914, "PLAYER")
local target = UnitExists("target")
local DarkArch = UnitBuffID("player", 87153)

if DarkArch ~= nil then
return false
elseif target ~= nil then
if VT ~= nil then
if timer - GetTime() < 3 then
return true
else
return false
end
else
return true
end
else
return false
end

Can anyone help me with this problem?

thanks

ipass

----------


## pepe2c

@valma same as the guy up there. It is just not working for me


EDIT: The profile have no abilities on it

----------


## Meatglue

Sheuron anyway of boosting the dps on boss fights or is rotation perfected? Trying to squeeze more dps out of the gear I thought was pretty good.

*Haven't been pve specced or glyphed in awhile maybe I have forgotten what kinda loss I had.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Ok nobody Knows how to fix this?
> 
> 
> 15 Hours Ago
> 
> ok thanks to Elokaynu for his priest profile)
> 
> I can get most of my Shadow spells to work except Vampiric Touch?
> 
> ...


that may work, have u tried taking a look at mentallys profile for spriest?

----------


## [Blinded]

UnitDebuffID( "target", 89775 ) should be the DoT of glyphed Hemorrhage but it returns the duration of the normal Hemorrhage Debuff, any ideas?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> UnitDebuffID( "target", 89775 ) should be the DoT of glyphed Hemorrhage but it returns the duration of the normal Hemorrhage Debuff, any ideas?


do they have different names by any chance? or are they the same name?

----------


## [Blinded]

> do they have different names by any chance? or are they the same name?


Same names  :Frown:  But i figured something out  :Smile: 



```
function CheckDebuff(ID, p_Target, p_Owner)

local found = nil

	for i=1,40 do 

		if select(11, UnitDebuff( p_Target, i ) ) == ID and select(8, UnitDebuff( p_Target, i ) ) == p_Owner then
		
			found = select(7, UnitDebuff( p_Target, i ) )

		end
	end

	return found

end
```

----------


## bu_ba_911

touche  :Stick Out Tongue: 

yea was going to say a month or two back some1 ran into an issue where a debuff of the same name was screwing up their rotation, because pretty much UnitDebuffID and UnitBuffID do is a tostring(GetSpellInfo(SpellID)) so if it reads there's a buff of the same name it wont check for more than one of the same name  :Stick Out Tongue: 

your way works quite well if i do say so myself



```
function CheckDebuff(target, sID)
  i = 1
  found = nil
  local debuff, _, _, _, _, _, _, caster, _, _, spellID = UnitDebuff(target, i)
  while debuff do
    if caster == "player" and spellID = sID then
      found = select(7, UnitDebuff(target, i) )
    else
      i = i +1
      local debuff, _, _, _, _, _, _, caster, _, _, spellID = UnitDebuff(target, i)
    end
  end

  return found
end
```

ignore that code, i just wanted to see if i could try and simplify it..... actually made it longer, but i removed the unnecessary checks on debuffs that don't exist, while in the process probably breaking it  :Stick Out Tongue:  also added one more input for the function, you chose which target you can change the target you are looking at... for any reason you can think of (like if using on a different class  :Stick Out Tongue: )

me like this tho

----------


## ipass

Ok ty bubba

ipass

----------


## merrikh

hey sheuron is there code i can add to make it so gouge does not cast when the target is kidney shot?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> hey sheuron is there code i can add to make it so gouge does not cast when the target is kidney shot?




```
if UnitDebuffID("target", Kidney Shots SpellID) then
  return false
end
```

just look at the spell id for kidney shot, plug it in, that put that at the very top of the gouge ability, should work

----------


## Kratick

> Search for any of Mentally's posts. I believe her rotation is hosted on Bubba's SVN as well, but anything she has made has been exceptional, especially the more recent builds.


This +1 ... Mentally's Shadow priest profile is beyond amazing.

----------


## travis2861

> UnitDebuffID( "target", 89775 ) should be the DoT of glyphed Hemorrhage but it returns the duration of the normal Hemorrhage Debuff, any ideas?


I think the ID for the right spell is 56807. not to sure though

----------


## Xelper

I haven't looked into anyone's issue... but just so people know the spell ID is converted to the spell name and then the lookup occurs. So as long as you use any spell ID with the name of the debuff it should work. If there are multiple debuffs with the same name, you will need to either use a filter so it only looks at the player's debuffs (Ex: UnitDebuffID("target", SpellID, "PLAYER")) or loop through all buffs/debuffs on the target to find what you are looking for.

----------


## Ninjaderp

[QUOTE=Valma;2197478]

```
if GetNumRaidMembers() &gt; 0 then
	local members = GetNumRaidMembers()
	for i = 1, members, 1 do
		local member = &apos;raid&apos; .. tostring(i)
		if UnitIsDeadOrGhost(member) and UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == &apos;TANK&apos; or UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == &apos;HEALER&apos; then
			PQR_CustomTarget = member
			return true
		end
	end
end
```

Hi Valma! Thanks for the code, but Im stupid and dont know what to do with it!  :Frown: 

How would I edit it for my death knight (raise ally)? And where should I put it in the rotation in the rotation-editor in PQR to make it work?
You could really dumb it down when you explain it  :Smile: 

+rep to you, codemagician! I really appreciate your work, all of you!

Cheers!

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Originally Posted by Valma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if GetNumRaidMembers() > 0 then
> 	local members = GetNumRaidMembers()
> 	for i = 1, members, 1 do
> ...


well that is really dumbed down lol but ill go one step further....

Name: Raise Ally
SpellID: (Google it yourself i'm lazy)
Target: Custom
LUA Code:


```
if GetNumRaidMembers() > 0 then
	local members = GetNumRaidMembers()
	for i = 1, members, 1 do
		local member = "raid" .. tostring(i)
		if UnitIsDeadOrGhost(member) and UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == "TANK" or UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == "HEALER" then
                        if IsSpellInRange("Raise Ally", member) == 1 then
			        PQR_CustomTarget = member
			        return true
                        end
		end
	end
end
```

that should do it. Then just put that in the rotation somewhere near the top >.>

----------


## Taran32

@Xelper

Do your Ret Pally profiles account for 4pc T13? I know there's something built in there for 2pc, but I wondered if anything changed with the added time on Zealotry or if it would automatically account for it. Also, are they completely current? I've heard people mention Ret questions but haven't seen answers, and I've had this bookmarked since well before patch 4.3. Just wanted to make sure the DPS I'm seeing isn't my poor use of CDs versus some issue with the profile. Other than that, loving it.

----------


## Kinkeh

Someone should take on the masterfrost profile since leetjerk isn't active anymore :P.

----------


## Bossqwerty

New version of my stance dance profile:

BossSD7.1.rar

I made some changes to rage management, you will no longer miss any mortal strikes due to rage starvation. It will now use overpower during deadly calm if your rage per second is high enough that you'll cap out again before DC ends. This should perform better than 7.0, but I need some help testing it.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> New version of my stance dance profile:
> 
> BossSD7.1.rar
> 
> I made some changes to rage management, you will no longer miss any mortal strikes due to rage starvation. It will now use overpower during deadly calm if your rage per second is high enough that you'll cap out again before DC ends. This should perform better than 7.0, but I need some help testing it.


Thanks! I'll test that out on my good computer tomorrow, whats a recommended value to set your "ability check delay" to btw? So it spams the buttons before GCD

----------


## Bossqwerty

> Thanks! I'll test that out on my good computer tomorrow, whats a recommended value to set your "ability check delay" to btw? So it spams the buttons before GCD


I use 20ms and the custom latency tolerance setting under interface -> combat in WoW. Set it to your home + world latency + 250

----------


## Ninjaderp

> I use 20ms and the custom latency tolerance setting under interface -> combat in WoW. Set it to your home + world latency + 250


Allright, so for instance, if my homelatency is 20 and my worldlatency is 29 I make the custom lag tolerance thingy to 299? I'll try that but why that high?

----------


## imdasandman

> Someone should take on the masterfrost profile since leetjerk isn't active anymore :P.


why it works fine also if you are having issues downloading it i made a post awhile back just look it up.

----------


## vorn10

OT if PQR die, i stop playing wow rofl, so Xelper i belive in You. Even forgot how to tank as prot pala, omfg.

----------


## maleth

@Bossqwerty - its working much better, thanks for taking a look at it for me and having a fiddle with it, definitely improved on the whole without a doubt. I'll keep testing it and comparing like we talked about earlier.

----------


## Bossqwerty

> Allright, so for instance, if my homelatency is 20 and my worldlatency is 29 I make the custom lag tolerance thingy to 299? I'll try that but why that high?


Yeah that's right. I'm not sure exactly why you add the 250 but that's what some guy who knows what he's talking about said.

----------


## Gizmobeard

Hello all, I really want to make this work but I need just a little help. To use bubba's arms profile I have to fallow these instructions.

"*Note*
In order to make Arms PvP work, you must edit two Ability Codes to make it work specifically for you.
In Change to DS you must rename the two /equips to your Shield and your One Handed weapon. It must be an exact Match. Case, Punctuation and Spelling.
Now in Change to BS you must rename the /equip to your 2-Handed weapon you use. Same thing applies.
"

as listed in the notes section of PGR when I launch his profile. 

The only problem is that there isn't any instruction on how to do that, or at least I haven't found any. However I have been trying to figure it out on my own with little or no success. I managed to locate 3 lines of code which I can access but I can't figure out how to change them correctly. 




*<Lua>local DS = GetShapeshiftForm() if DS ~= 1 then RunMacroText(&quot;/equip Ruthless Gladiator&apos;s Bonegrinder&quot return true end</Lua><RecastDelay>500*</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target></Ability>-<Ability><Name>PvP Arms: Change to DS</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>71</SpellID><Actions/><Lua>local DS = GetShapeshiftForm() local Disarm = UnitDebuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 676) local Spell,_,_,_,_,_,_,_,_ = UnitCastingInfo(&quot;target&quot :Wink:  local CD = GetSpellCooldown(23920) local AW = UnitBuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 31884) local UF = UnitBuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 49016) local B = UnitBuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 18499) local BL = UnitBuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 2825) local H = UnitBuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 32182) local SD = UnitBuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 51713) local PoF = UnitBuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 51271) local BF1 = UnitBuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 33702) local BF2 = UnitBuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 20572) local BF3 = UnitBuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 33697) local CoV = UnitBuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 99740) local R = UnitBuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 1719) local BS = UnitBuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 46924) local IV = UnitBuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 12472) if AW ~= nil or UF ~= nil or B ~= nil or BL ~= nil or H ~= nil or SD ~= nil or PoF ~= nil or BF1 ~= nil or BF2 ~= nil or BF3~= nil or CoV ~= nil or R ~= nil or BS ~= nil or IV ~= nil then if DS ~= 2 and Disarm == nil then return true end end if Spell == (&quot;Arcane Blast&quot :Wink:  or Spell == (&quot;Cyclone&quot :Wink:  or Spell == (&quot;Mind Control&quot :Wink:  or Spell == (&quot;Polymorph&quot :Wink:  or Spell == (&quot;Lava Burst&quot :Wink:  or Spell == (&quot;Entangling Roots&quot :Wink:  or Spell == (&quot;Hex&quot :Wink:  then if DS ~= 2 and CD == 0 then *RunMacroText(&quot;/equip Vicious Gladiator&apos;s Hacker&quot RunMacroText(&quot;/equip Vicious Gladiator&apos;s Shield Wall&quot return true end end</Lua>*

I bolded the lines of code that I believe I have to change. Now the problem. I don't see any reference to Bezerker Stance. so I don't know which line I change for BS and which line I change for DS. Also the code that is already there does not have the "exact match" case, punctuation, and spelling. But some random code looking words.

So please tell me if my one hand is 

one hand = Gavel of Peroth'arn 
two hand = Ruthless Gladiator's Bonegrinder & Axe of Tauren Chieftains
Shield = Ruthless Gladiator's Shield Wall

Please tell me how to plop those into the profile correctly.

----------


## cukiemunster

Anyone have a current Frost mage PVE profile? The one linked on the OP does not use Deep Freeze/pet freeze and is extremely inefficient with spell cast/priority. I have searched this thread and the only profiles I seem to find are DK frost, not mage. TY for whoever helps me out with this =P

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

@Boss

Hey bro, been trying to get some testing in on your 7.1 profile in LFR Ultraxion along with compartive testing against your SMF and TG profiles and I keep getting horrible groups with the worst tanks. I apologize but I'll try again tomorrow when maybe better people are on and I can stay alive and push the profile to it's limits without worrying about aggro and dying, etc.

I'm also probably going to use Warlord Zon'ozz as a marker as well since it's virtually a sit there and bash the boss fight too. Soon as I can get all three tested with similar RNG/Results I'll post the results. Keep up the hard work bro!

----------


## sharkyx1x

Boss, the new profiles swap between AOE and Single while out of combat, how can i fix that or even better change the hot key that controls that, i sue alot of shift+ binds

Also i have noticed there are many times where there is a good 5-10 seconds where CS has become available that it doesent use it, would that not slow down the chance to get more free procs?

----------


## Azeiros

> Try restarting your PC. There is an annoying bug I am working to track down that occurs really rarely where the global hotkey that I register doesn't unregister on exit on a crash.
> 
> If that does not work, try downloading a new copy of PQR.


Hello , this is fixed !

The Addons "Tukui" blocked PQRotation , delete this addons or replace with "ElvUI" for a good works of PQRotation
Sorry for my very bad english, i'm french .

----------


## sharkyx1x

> Hello , this is fixed !
> 
> The Addons "Tukui" blocked PQRotation , delete this addons or replace with "ElvUI" for a good works of PQRotation
> Sorry for my very bad english, i'm french .


i use TukUI and have ZERO issue with PQR

----------


## Valma

Ok,I found issue,will fix it asap.

----------


## BHLDepression

Give a cookie for someone to pm me a really good Sv hunter profile and a good ret pally profile

----------


## ShinyKnight

> Ok,I found issue,will fix it asap.


Thank ya kindly.  :Smile:

----------


## hbkx1

@Boss tested 7.1 alot on dummy and compared it 7.0 on about 3-4 different trials and Im losing about 3-4k dps in 7.1.....I even went back to 6.5 and its ahead of 7.1 but I can't figure out the major problem

----------


## Gizmobeard

anyone? Looking for an answer to something you all probably think is real simple.

----------


## ShinyKnight

> @Boss tested 7.1 alot on dummy and compared it 7.0 on about 3-4 different trials and Im losing about 3-4k dps in 7.1.....I even went back to 6.5 and its ahead of 7.1 but I can't figure out the major problem


Two issues here:

1) How long was each trial...?

2) The profile is tuned around the rage generation of a raid setting, and thus is very prone to skewing due to RNG.

----------


## hbkx1

Each trial was between 6-7 minutes, wont be able to try in a real raid setting until after the maintenance, I thought it just might be an rng thing but if other people are getting better numbers with the latest version then cool, just wanted to post what i got from the dummy.

----------


## v3ntrix

I love Onya's resto shaman raiding profile. However i'd like to modify it so that it doesnt overwrite the totems i choose. What change would i need to make so that it doesnt cast totems? Or doesnt overwrite them?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> anyone? Looking for an answer to something you all probably think is real simple.


Making the swap in the pqr abilities window is easier than in the XML file. But if you just look at how they spell your weapon names exactly in game, and then replace the names in place with your names it should work fine :-)

----------


## yourson

> Two issues here:
> 
> 1) How long was each trial...?
> 
> 2) The profile is tuned around the rage generation of a raid setting, and thus is very prone to skewing due to RNG.


I did dummy, 2x20million hp. 7 was 29k, 7.1 27.5. Gonna test in LFR also.

----------


## Kinky

Hey guys. :P Haven't forgotten about you all just yet!
Working on re-writing/optimizing my Shadow Priest profile a tad, just to squeeze out that little bit of extra DPS.

Since I just got kicked out of my guild (long story short; Guildmaster favoritism), I can't test it entirely in a Heroic setting besides going from what I already about the 8/8HC encounters, but I'll manage somehow!

Also playing around with an Arena/BG profile just for kicks, that I hope to improve over-time.  :Smile:

----------


## Hoblerhans

> Give a cookie for someone to pm me a really good Sv hunter profile and a good ret pally profile



I think Kickmydog´s SV profile and Sheurons Hunter Profile are awesome...keep in mind to translate their skillnames into your language
Also GRB´s Ret profile works very nice, but uses no heals (no prob in Group situations). also the skill names have to be translated.

Can´t pm u their profiles right now, since I am at University, but both have posted up-to-date profiles anywhere after page 400^^

Greets from germany

Edit: Sheurons Initialize- and specialevents-sequence have to be translated, the skills themselves are "region-free"

Sec. Edit: for german players: keep in mind that serpent sting/schlangenstich was changed into Schlangengift, for those who don´t apply serpent sting at all on targets. This is important for translating KMD´s profiles

Third....one mom pls... GRB´s Pally is on page 289

----------


## Hoblerhans

Btw.

@Sheuron...what changes have to be done to fire explosion trap instead of ice trap in AOE situations?

@KMD: what changes have to be done to turn off aspect switching while moving since the "eeeeeeeeeeeeehk" on AotH is driving me nuts^^

----------


## sportplayer2k

Any chance on an unholy dk profile? 
maybe one that supports Gurthalak, Voice of the Deeps

----------


## Pumpurum

> Hey guys. :P Haven't forgotten about you all just yet!
> Working on re-writing/optimizing my Shadow Priest profile a tad, just to squeeze out that little bit of extra DPS.


Almost a perfect profile, but there's little wrong starting rotation for the t13p4. Using a macro which allows a higher DPS:

/use Volcanic Potion
/cancelAura Mind Melt
/castsequence reset = target / 4 mind flay, mind flay, shadowfiend, archangel, mind spike, mind spike, mind spike, mind blast, mind spike, mind spike, mind spike, mind spike, mind blast, shadowfiend
/script UIErrorsFrame: Clear ()

- Prepot a Volcanic Potion
- Cast 2 mind flays. Let the first one cast completely and clip the second when you hit 5 stacks of Dark Evangalism.
- Pop Shadowfiend
- Pop Archangel (with 5 stacks of Dark Evangalism) for increased damage on Mind Spike and Mind Blast.
- Pop Shadowfiend
- Cast Mind Spike x 3, followed by Mind Blast.
- Cast Mind Spike x4, followed by Mind Blast. Why x4? Well, even though you only get 3 stacks of the increased crit chance on Mind Blast, Mind Blast will still have 1,5 to 1 seconds left on it's cool down after casting the third Mind Spike, an extra Mind Spike will bridge that gap.
The last Shadowfiend is in there to remind you to switch to your regular priority system. It will block further usage of the macro because your Shadowfiend is on cool down.
(c) Shadowpriest.com

Now in your profile with the start of 3 dots-Shadowfiend-Mind Blast-Mind Flay spamming-Archangel-mind spike/mind blast. The loss of DPS is that the Shadowfiend disappears much earlier than the end Archangel and unnecessary three dots at the beginning.

Is it possible to add it to your profile (excluding prepot)
Thanks for your profiles and sorry for my english

----------


## Ninjaderp

> I use 20ms and the custom latency tolerance setting under interface -> combat in WoW. Set it to your home + world latency + 250


Hey Boss, I tried out your 7.1profile just now and it seems that it works initially but then stays in berserkerstance and does less or nothing, anyone else had this problem with Boss 7.1-armsprofile?

----------


## yourson

I am a bit lost in space, anyone to recommend me which DK PVE end game profile to take and use?

----------


## LtButterman

> Hey Boss, I tried out your 7.1profile just now and it seems that it works initially but then stays in berserkerstance and does less or nothing, anyone else had this problem with Boss 7.1-armsprofile?


Yeah me too, mine sometimes randomly pauses mid way through fight/rotation.

Boss will your CLT ms tweak affect those of us from Australia who have to have the ms option set to 400ms by default? I think it was 6.9 that I saw the highest end results based on Ultraxion HM and these later versions dont seem to be doing quite as much.. Thought it might just be those of us stuck with 400ms default CLT settings, since our home/world ms is 175-185. I might even test out your ancient 5.2 profile back from the very first couple of weeks of making your stance dances I think it was the slam heavy one which as i remember pulled some crazy numbers.

----------


## couky

Hi,

Something happened to me, I am on a Eu/ server.
Yesterday, I received an email from Blizzard telling me somthing like that : "we're blocking your actual password because of suspicious activities on your account, please change your password."

And seriously, I did not use anything beside this program.
It was not a phishing email because I couldn't log in wow with my old password.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Hi,
> 
> Something happened to me, I am on a Eu/ server.
> Yesterday, I received an email from Blizzard telling me somthing like that : "we're blocking your actual password because of suspicious activities on your account, please change your password."
> 
> And seriously, I did not use anything beside this program.
> It was not a phishing email because I couldn't log in wow with my old password.


Maybe you got hacked? Never heard of anyone getting in trouble for using PQR, and I dont see why anyone should tbh.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> I am a bit lost in space, anyone to recommend me which DK PVE end game profile to take and use?


I can recommend leetjerks masterfrost edited by imdasandman, search for it

----------


## couky

No, I didn't got hacked, everything was normal when I checked my account.
The message was not about suspicious activities but about security reason.

----------


## averykey

Really wish someone would release a better ret profile than mine, I am quitting WoW till someone does as I have 1 arm and can't compete with people that have 2.

----------


## ziggar

> Almost a perfect profile, but there's little wrong starting rotation for the t13p4. Using a macro which allows a higher DPS:
> 
> /use Volcanic Potion
> /cancelAura Mind Melt
> /castsequence reset = target / 4 mind flay, mind flay, shadowfiend, archangel, mind spike, mind spike, mind spike, mind blast, mind spike, mind spike, mind spike, mind spike, mind blast, shadowfiend
> /script UIErrorsFrame: Clear ()
> 
> - Prepot a Volcanic Potion
> - Cast 2 mind flays. Let the first one cast completely and clip the second when you hit 5 stacks of Dark Evangalism.
> ...


Hopefully that is impleted but tried the macro and doesn't work , do i need a lua unlocker to use that or ?

----------


## Pumpurum

> Hopefully that is impleted but tried the macro and doesn't work , do i need a lua unlocker to use that or ?


/use Volcanic Potion
/cancelAura Mind Melt
/castsequence reset=target/4 mind flay, mind flay, shadowfiend, archangel, mind spike, mind spike, mind spike, mind blast, mind spike, mind spike, mind spike, mind spike, mind spike, mind blast

don`t need lua unlocker, it should definitely work

----------


## cukiemunster

> Anyone have a current Frost mage PVE raiding profile? The one linked on the OP does not use Deep Freeze/pet freeze and is extremely inefficient with spell cast/priority. I have searched this thread and the only profiles I seem to find are DK frost, not mage. TY for whoever helps me out with this =P


Still looking for this please!!!

----------


## ziggar

Thanks , worked now !

----------


## ipass

Here's a Spell ID List with Descriptions to make Profile Ability Editing Much Easier) Dosent have all ID's
I Found !! and Wanted to Share:P
I checked a few..they seem to work!!
Enjoy

Download
Spell_List.txt



Ipass

----------


## cukiemunster

If I wanted to add coding to any profile to use the button for Fading light(normal and heroic), Hour of Twilight, and Shrapnel on DW, would the code look something like this, and where exactly would I put it? I am still new to PQR and coding:

local fadingtime = select(7,UnitDebuffID("player",109075)) if fadingtime and fadingtime - GetTime() < 1.0 then RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1") end
local fadingtime = select(7,UnitDebuffID("player",110070)) if fadingtime and fadingtime - GetTime() < 1.0 then RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1") end
local fadingtime = select(7,UnitDebuffID("player",110140)) if fadingtime and fadingtime - GetTime() < 1.0 then RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1") end
local channelSpell, _, _, _, _, endTime = UnitCastingInfo("boss1") if channelSpell == GetSpellInfo(109417) and endTime/1000 - GetTime() < 0.6 then RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1") end


And would it matter if it actually put in just like this, or does it need to be all one line, like this:

local fadingtime = select(7,UnitDebuffID("player",109075)) if fadingtime and fadingtime - GetTime() < 1.0 then RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1") end local fadingtime = select(7,UnitDebuffID("player",110070)) if fadingtime and fadingtime - GetTime() < 1.0 then RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1") end local fadingtime = select(7,UnitDebuffID("player",110140)) if fadingtime and fadingtime - GetTime() < 1.0 then RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1") end local channelSpell, _, _, _, _, endTime = UnitCastingInfo("boss1") if channelSpell == GetSpellInfo(109417) and endTime/1000 - GetTime() < 0.6 then RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1") end

----------


## Valma

OK,sorry for that long,I'm a bit ill ATM.

UPDATED profile and download,fully working for sure,tested by myself tomorrow.

----------


## giranimo

Anyone else expericing problems with the rotation stopping... for several class + different profiles for those rotations?

----------


## supermann

> OK,sorry for that long,I'm a bit ill ATM.
> 
> UPDATED profile and download,fully working for sure,tested by myself tomorrow.


when all soul shards gone as affli, my warlock only casts haunt ?

edit: + rep 4 awesome profile valma :-)

----------


## ziggar

Try to hit debug to see what's happening maybe it's trying to cast something you don't have etc , for me only a pvp one has been iffy but i think it's due to talents.



> Anyone else expericing problems with the rotation stopping... for several class + different profiles for those rotations?

----------


## Sheepmoon

> Almost a perfect profile, but there's little wrong starting rotation for the t13p4. Using a macro which allows a higher DPS:


I released modified version of Mentally's profile with 4pc opening rotation already.

----------


## ziggar

Is this the one Sheep ? http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2181187 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

Cheers

----------


## Hoblerhans

> Really wish someone would release a better ret profile than mine, I am quitting WoW till someone does as I have 1 arm and can't compete with people that have 2.


Hej Avery, use GRB´s. I can recommend his profile. Works pretty nice. Link on page 289

----------


## Meatglue

> Really wish someone would release a better ret profile than mine, I am quitting WoW till someone does as I have 1 arm and can't compete with people that have 2.


Xelper uses the one he made for his ret pally. His is fine you just have to pop your own cd's which could be added if you need.

----------


## gavw

@Boss LFR ultra 40k dps somthings not right there im 397ilevel think i had better results from 7.0

----------


## averykey

> Xelper uses the one he made for his ret pally. His is fine you just have to pop your own cd's which could be added if you need.





> Hej Avery, use GRB´s. I can recommend his profile. Works pretty nice. Link on page 289




I have tested grbs and Xelpers they both seem to under perform compared to mine, I am not sure how or why, but mine seems to push 60k on zono'zz and 37k on ultra but I see top ret pallys pulling 70k+ and 45k+ respectively , so the ret paladin profile is not as good as it can be, my ilvl is 401, with the heroic specimen of yorsahj.

If we had the quality of bubba, shueron, boss or mentally. I am sure it would be pulling the above numbers ^.

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

> Hey Boss, I tried out your 7.1profile just now and it seems that it works initially but then stays in berserkerstance and does less or nothing, anyone else had this problem with Boss 7.1-armsprofile?


I had this problem too and I deleted some addons like PowerD that I no longer use and a couple others. I also completely redownloaded PQR and setup a new folder and copied the latest boss profile into it. Make sure to delete all the old profiles you don't use. After doing all the above, it started working again. Hope this helps

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

@Boss,

Now that my work has cooled off significantly I will make a concerted effort to get your some concrete numbers with all 3 profiles in my 404 gear and post the results here. I haven't gotten a chance to use 7.1 much but seems people are seeing lower numbers than 7.0. I'll try testing the arms profile in both 7.0 and 7.1 and let you know what I find. Also, as someone else had mentioned, is there a way to fix the "out of combat" single target/aoe rotation change to where it only will change based on whatever the key modifier is while in combat?

Thanks

BDW

----------


## Bossqwerty

> @Boss LFR ultra 40k dps somthings not right there im 397ilevel think i had better results from 7.0


I have no idea what would cause a dps loss with my most recent changes. The 2 fixes I added were using overpower during deadly calm as long as you'd be rage capped again before it expired, which is a dps increase. And it will no longer use heroic strike if it puts you low enough that you're rage starved for MS, which is also a dps increase. I didn't touch anything else and all I can really think of is that it was just bad rng. I'll keep looking into it thought. If you're using gurth that could explain it. My dps range is all over the place on ultraxion. It's been as high as 50k and as low as 40k




> @Boss,
> 
> Now that my work has cooled off significantly I will make a concerted effort to get your some concrete numbers with all 3 profiles in my 404 gear and post the results here. I haven't gotten a chance to use 7.1 much but seems people are seeing lower numbers than 7.0. I'll try testing the arms profile in both 7.0 and 7.1 and let you know what I find. Also, as someone else had mentioned, is there a way to fix the "out of combat" single target/aoe rotation change to where it only will change based on whatever the key modifier is while in combat?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> BDW


Yeah that's a really easy fix, I'll change it in my next version. Will probably release another one today. Would you prefer I change the key or just make it so it won't work out of combat whatsoever?




> Boss, the new profiles swap between AOE and Single while out of combat, how can i fix that or even better change the hot key that controls that, i sue alot of shift+ binds
> 
> Also i have noticed there are many times where there is a good 5-10 seconds where CS has become available that it doesent use it, would that not slow down the chance to get more free procs?


There's only 2 conditions where it will not apply colossus smash. If the buff is already on the target via 4pc or your own, or if the boss is between 20% and 25% hp. This is to ensure colossus smash is ready for execute phase. There is a separate colossus smash that goes off when the boss is < 20% hp. This is to maximize the advanced execute rotation.




> @Boss,
> 
> Now that my work has cooled off significantly I will make a concerted effort to get your some concrete numbers with all 3 profiles in my 404 gear and post the results here. I haven't gotten a chance to use 7.1 much but seems people are seeing lower numbers than 7.0. I'll try testing the arms profile in both 7.0 and 7.1 and let you know what I find. Also, as someone else had mentioned, is there a way to fix the "out of combat" single target/aoe rotation change to where it only will change based on whatever the key modifier is while in combat?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> BDW


Thanks, I really appreciate the testing you guys are all doing.

If someone could make me a swing timer I could really bring my profile to a whole new level. It would be a pretty big increase in dps. Unfortunately I just can't figure out how to do it myself.

----------


## [Blinded]

Rogue Subtlety :

With Hemorrhage Glyph ( this profile works only if you have this glyph )

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/60199715/Hemo%20beta.rar

with Shadow Dance Glyph instead of the Hemorrhage :

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/60199715/Without%20Hemo.rar


pls test it with the lfr and report the DPS and your item level for the first 3 or 4 bosses  :Smile: 

( this profile is a beta profil so, no profession or racial support )

----------


## maleth

Is there a great frost DK PVE profile out there? All i can currently find is the 4.2 one from Bubba. Really is hard to find any profiles in over 400 pages of posts. Lol.

----------


## Bossqwerty

> Rogue Subtlety :
> 
> With Hemorrhage Glyph ( this profile works only if you have this glyph )
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/60199715/Hemo beta.rar
> 
> with Shadow Dance Glyph instead of the Hemorrhage :
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/60199715/Without Hemo.rar
> ...


I tried your profile on my rogue alt and I just wanted to say nice work =P

----------


## maleth

Bossqwerty, do you know of any up to date frost DK pve profile?

----------


## expunge

> Bossqwerty, do you know of any up to date frost DK pve profile?


the only update is the masterfrost profile. Just because it says 4.2 doesn't mean you can't use it for 4.3. The link to it is on the front page by the way, not 400 pages.

----------


## fluxflux

what iss the best ability check delay? For shadow priest metallys script on an i5 4x3100 ghz latenz 50 and fps inside raid 36+

----------


## merrikh

@Blinded hemo profile post as i go
Morchok: 25618 dps 384ilvl
Marlord Zon'ozz: 41493 dps 384Ilvl
Yor'sahj: 23730 dps 384ilvl
Hag: 20k dps 384ilvl (including adds)

----------


## hbkx1

@Boss

Yeah tried again today and deleted some old addons too like spellstealer and shit like that and seemed to work just fine and there wasnt as much lag all could have been factors.... Keep up the great work.

----------


## maleth

@Bossqwerty

I have to say, after many many hours of testing, its very tricky to notice a difference between 7.0 and 7.1 purely due to the RNG of a warrior. Very frustrating actually, but if anything i'm going to have to go with 7.0 is performing slightly higher DPS than 7.1, though there is no logical explanation for this that i can see.

Any other feedback i would love to see regarding the change to 7.1.

----------


## maleth

Although after saying that, between 7.0 and 7.1, without popping Recklessness or my App of Khaz'Goroth trinket...7.1 seems to be higher. This is so frustrating to decide between which to use. Lol.

----------


## iEthos

I've been doing some testing on the 7.1 profile, with my warrior @ 396 ilvl, I'm doing about 27k on the Raider's Training Dummy. It seems to work pretty flawlessly, I can't seem to find any mistakes or hiccups, keep up the great work Boss!  :Big Grin:

----------


## imdasandman

> Is there a great frost DK PVE profile out there? All i can currently find is the 4.2 one from Bubba. Really is hard to find any profiles in over 400 pages of posts. Lol.


goto the link in my sig

----------


## kclux

> when all soul shards gone as affli, my warlock only casts haunt ?


I experience that too, all soul shards are gone and then it is casting Haunt only.

----------


## Gizmobeard

alright folks I need some help with this. Im trying to set up Bubbas ARMS profiles for PvP and in the notes it gives these instructions

"*Note*
In order to make Arms PvP work, you must edit two Ability Codes to make it work specifically for you.
In Change to DS you must rename the two /equips to your Shield and your One Handed weapon. It must be an exact Match. Case, Punctuation and Spelling.
Now in Change to BS you must rename the /equip to your 2-Handed weapon you use. Same thing applies.
"

Problem is that I don't have the first clue how to do this, despite literally hours of trying to figure it out.

----------


## vorn10

> alright folks I need some help with this. Im trying to set up Bubbas ARMS profiles for PvP and in the notes it gives these instructions
> 
> "*Note*
> In order to make Arms PvP work, you must edit two Ability Codes to make it work specifically for you.
> In Change to DS you must rename the two /equips to your Shield and your One Handed weapon. It must be an exact Match. Case, Punctuation and Spelling.
> Now in Change to BS you must rename the /equip to your 2-Handed weapon you use. Same thing applies.
> "
> 
> Problem is that I don't have the first clue how to do this, despite literally hours of trying to figure it out.


For "change to DS" in this example are "Vicious Gladiator's Hacker" change it to ur own weapon and "Vicious Gladiator's Shield Wall" change to ur own shield.


```
RunMacroText("/equip Vicious Gladiator's Hacker")
RunMacroText("/equip Vicious Gladiator's Shield Wall")
```

For "change to BS "Ruthless Gladiator's Bonegrinder" change to ur own weapon.


```
RunMacroText("/equip Ruthless Gladiator's Bonegrinder")
```

Take names of items exactly as said before "It must be an exact Match. Case, Punctuation and Spelling.". So mouseover item and retype into PQR from WoW tooltip. Rename red marked names.

----------


## cokx

If anyone is interested in an updated ret and holy pvp profile, then post me now some suggestions. Cause i will upload my fixed profile tomorrow

----------


## abndrew82

I hope to give the Boss TG a good test tomorrow, should be doing 10m DS and if not will be hitting LFR. Just downloaded it, had been using XMF Fury Warrior stuff. But going to try yours out to see how the DPS compares.

----------


## Gizmobeard

> For "change to DS" in this example are "Vicious Gladiator's Hacker" change it to ur own weapon and "Vicious Gladiator's Shield Wall" change to ur own shield.
> 
> 
> ```
> RunMacroText("/equip Vicious Gladiator's Hacker")
> RunMacroText("/equip Vicious Gladiator's Shield Wall")
> ```
> 
> For "change to BS "Ruthless Gladiator's Bonegrinder" change to ur own weapon.
> ...



Thanks for the answer but I am still having a problem. Let me explain. I have made the changes replacing code that was not the exact names of items with text that is the exact names of items. I have checked double, tripple and yes I checked 4 times. I have placed the right weapon types and shield types in the correct places but the profile does not switch stances and change weapons at all at any point during 6 different BGs. 

I am highly suspect of the idea that I have to put the exact name in because no where in any of the code is anything written that way. This is the way the code appeared before I chanded it. 

RunMacroText(&quot;/equip Ruthless Gladiator&apos;s Bonegrinder&quot return true end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target></Ability>-<Ability><Name>PvP Arms: Change to DS</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>71</SpellID><Actions/><Lua>local DS = GetShapeshiftForm() local Disarm = UnitDebuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 676) local Spell,_,_,_,_,_,_,_,_ = UnitCastingInfo(&quot;target&quot local CD = GetSpellCooldown(23920) local AW = UnitBuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 31884) local UF = UnitBuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 49016) local B = UnitBuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 18499) local BL = UnitBuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 2825) local H = UnitBuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 32182) local SD = UnitBuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 51713) local PoF = UnitBuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 51271) local BF1 = UnitBuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 33702) local BF2 = UnitBuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 20572) local BF3 = UnitBuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 33697) local CoV = UnitBuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 99740) local R = UnitBuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 1719) local BS = UnitBuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 46924) local IV = UnitBuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 12472) if AW ~= nil or UF ~= nil or B ~= nil or BL ~= nil or H ~= nil or SD ~= nil or PoF ~= nil or BF1 ~= nil or BF2 ~= nil or BF3~= nil or CoV ~= nil or R ~= nil or BS ~= nil or IV ~= nil then if DS ~= 2 and Disarm == nil then return true end end if Spell == (&quot;Arcane Blast&quot or Spell == (&quot;Cyclone&quot or Spell == (&quot;Mind Control&quot or Spell == (&quot;Polymorph&quot or Spell == (&quot;Lava Burst&quot or Spell == (&quot;Entangling Roots&quot or Spell == (&quot;Hex&quot then if DS ~= 2 and CD == 0 then RunMacroText(&quot;/equip Vicious Gladiator&apos;s Hacker&quot RunMacroText(&quot;/equip Vicious Gladiator&apos;s Shield Wall&quot return true end end</Lua>


this is what it looks like after the change. 

RunMacroText("/equip Ruthless Gladiator's Bonegrinder") return true end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target></Ability>-<Ability><Name>PvP Arms: Change to DS</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>71</SpellID><Actions/><Lua>local DS = GetShapeshiftForm() local Disarm = UnitDebuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 676) local Spell,_,_,_,_,_,_,_,_ = UnitCastingInfo(&quot;target&quot :Wink:  local CD = GetSpellCooldown(23920) local AW = UnitBuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 31884) local UF = UnitBuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 49016) local B = UnitBuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 18499) local BL = UnitBuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 2825) local H = UnitBuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 32182) local SD = UnitBuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 51713) local PoF = UnitBuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 51271) local BF1 = UnitBuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 33702) local BF2 = UnitBuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 20572) local BF3 = UnitBuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 33697) local CoV = UnitBuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 99740) local R = UnitBuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 1719) local BS = UnitBuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 46924) local IV = UnitBuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 12472) if AW ~= nil or UF ~= nil or B ~= nil or BL ~= nil or H ~= nil or SD ~= nil or PoF ~= nil or BF1 ~= nil or BF2 ~= nil or BF3~= nil or CoV ~= nil or R ~= nil or BS ~= nil or IV ~= nil then if DS ~= 2 and Disarm == nil then return true end end if Spell == (&quot;Arcane Blast&quot :Wink:  or Spell == (&quot;Cyclone&quot :Wink:  or Spell == (&quot;Mind Control&quot :Wink:  or Spell == (&quot;Polymorph&quot :Wink:  or Spell == (&quot;Lava Burst&quot :Wink:  or Spell == (&quot;Entangling Roots&quot :Wink:  or Spell == (&quot;Hex&quot :Wink:  then if DS ~= 2 and CD == 0 then RunMacroText("/equip Gavel of Paroth'arn") RunMacroText("/equip Ruthless Gladiator's Shield Wall") return true end end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay>


Notice how in the first example it seems to be missing the closing ")" but I assume that is the way it is supposed to. I am having a problem understanding the whole "&quot;""&apos;s""&quot" and how it is possible that changing those out for exact spelling of words minus all the weird stuff is supposed to work.

----------


## firepong

> Thanks for the answer but I am still having a problem. Let me explain. I have made the changes replacing code that was not the exact names of items with text that is the exact names of items. I have checked double, tripple and yes I checked 4 times. I have placed the right weapon types and shield types in the correct places but the profile does not switch stances and change weapons at all at any point during 6 different BGs. 
> 
> I am highly suspect of the idea that I have to put the exact name in because no where in any of the code is anything written that way. This is the way the code appeared before I chanded it. 
> 
> RunMacroText("/equip Ruthless Gladiator's Bonegrinder" return true end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target></Ability>-<Ability><Name>PvP Arms: Change to DS</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>71</SpellID><Actions/><Lua>local DS = GetShapeshiftForm() local Disarm = UnitDebuffID("target", 676) local Spell,_,_,_,_,_,_,_,_ = UnitCastingInfo("target" local CD = GetSpellCooldown(23920) local AW = UnitBuffID("target", 31884) local UF = UnitBuffID("target", 49016) local B = UnitBuffID("target", 18499) local BL = UnitBuffID("target", 2825) local H = UnitBuffID("target", 32182) local SD = UnitBuffID("target", 51713) local PoF = UnitBuffID("target", 51271) local BF1 = UnitBuffID("target", 33702) local BF2 = UnitBuffID("target", 20572) local BF3 = UnitBuffID("target", 33697) local CoV = UnitBuffID("target", 99740) local R = UnitBuffID("target", 1719) local BS = UnitBuffID("target", 46924) local IV = UnitBuffID("target", 12472) if AW ~= nil or UF ~= nil or B ~= nil or BL ~= nil or H ~= nil or SD ~= nil or PoF ~= nil or BF1 ~= nil or BF2 ~= nil or BF3~= nil or CoV ~= nil or R ~= nil or BS ~= nil or IV ~= nil then if DS ~= 2 and Disarm == nil then return true end end if Spell == ("Arcane Blast" or Spell == ("Cyclone" or Spell == ("Mind Control" or Spell == ("Polymorph" or Spell == ("Lava Burst" or Spell == ("Entangling Roots" or Spell == ("Hex" then if DS ~= 2 and CD == 0 then RunMacroText("/equip Vicious Gladiator's Hacker" RunMacroText("/equip Vicious Gladiator's Shield Wall" return true end end</Lua>
> 
> 
> this is what it looks like after the change. 
> 
> ...



It's best to actually go through the PQRotation prgram to change all of that. Just go to ability editor, warrior in the first drop down, then select the profile you are using. THEN, select the abilities your suppose to change for your weapons.

----------


## Bossqwerty

> I hope to give the Boss TG a good test tomorrow, should be doing 10m DS and if not will be hitting LFR. Just downloaded it, had been using XMF Fury Warrior stuff. But going to try yours out to see how the DPS compares.


I'll actually be releasing and update for TG and SMF either tonight or tomorrow.

----------


## Meatglue

> If anyone is interested in an updated ret and holy pvp profile, then post me now some suggestions. Cause i will upload my fixed profile tomorrow


Been talking to Bubba about both of your profiles. Seem to have similar problems with it wanting to stop casting on self or party members at random times. I don't know if you have experienced that or not.

----------


## Gentoo

When i stat PQR, it don't see WoW at all. Cannot select it to attach to, read through about 20 of the 400+ pages trying to find someone posting of the same problem. 1st time i've tried this program, is it something simple i missed to get it to see WoW running?

/edit... Offset files were corrupted during download, reinstalled see's them now.

Carry on..

----------


## irri

> I have no idea what would cause a dps loss with my most recent changes. The 2 fixes I added were using overpower during deadly calm as long as you'd be rage capped again before it expired, which is a dps increase. And it will no longer use heroic strike if it puts you low enough that you're rage starved for MS, which is also a dps increase. I didn't touch anything else and all I can really think of is that it was just bad rng. I'll keep looking into it thought. If you're using gurth that could explain it. My dps range is all over the place on ultraxion. It's been as high as 50k and as low as 40k


If u use Gurthalak - look tentacle proc, coz it's very random: sometimes 5% sometimes 10% or more.

P.S. Good work, Boss.

----------


## barandeniz

> If anyone is interested in an updated ret and holy pvp profile, then post me now some suggestions. Cause i will upload my fixed profile tomorrow


I would love to see most recent Holy Paladin Arena profile. Just wondering that is it possbile to prevent dispelling when some specific spells on the dispell target like UA or VT ? it makes you impossible to heal when there is lock or SP or both of them ?

Btw if you have time to improve it these days i can give more feedback for you??

----------


## bu_ba_911

is that not possible in mine?

----------


## saga3180

> If anyone is interested in an updated ret and holy pvp profile, then post me now some suggestions. Cause i will upload my fixed profile tomorrow


Hoping it works with 2pc /4pc?

----------


## bu_ba_911

why would you be wearing pve gear in pvp and arena?

----------


## shortround8

> why would you be wearing pve gear in pvp and arena?


2 piece for Ret is absolutely essential for PvP unfortunately. It halves the time to get holy power for more Verdicts or WoGs. Just like the hunter's 2 piece, gaining twice as much focus per steady shot.

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

@Boss,

Welp bro sorry but since we had people out for Mardi Grad we wound up doing meta achvs shit so I didn't get to do any real testing in a heroic raid environment. Maybe next week.  :Frown:

----------


## Bossqwerty

> @Boss,
> 
> Welp bro sorry but since we had people out for Mardi Grad we wound up doing meta achvs shit so I didn't get to do any real testing in a heroic raid environment. Maybe next week.


It's not problem, no rush really.

----------


## momo1029

deleted due to misunderstanding

----------


## yourson

> If someone could make me a swing timer I could really bring my profile to a whole new level. It would be a pretty big increase in dps. Unfortunately I just can't figure out how to do it myself.


Lets just hope someone will be able to help work out that swing timer. Anyway even without it, its doing fine.

----------


## momo1029

> Rogue Subtlety :
> 
> With Hemorrhage Glyph ( this profile works only if you have this glyph )
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/60199715/Hemo%20beta.rar
> 
> with Shadow Dance Glyph instead of the Hemorrhage :
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/60199715/Without%20Hemo.rar
> ...


The Hemorrhage Glyph one actually won't use hemo when you have the glyph
I replaced the hemo glyph with other glyph , then it start using hemo when infront of mob


ps : after changing HemoTimer = CheckDebuff( 89775 ) to HemoTimer = CheckDebuff( "89775" )
it works  :Big Grin:  thanks for the awsome profile

----------


## Bossqwerty

> Lets just hope someone will be able to help work out that swing timer. Anyway even without it, its doing fine.


Yeah it's definitely working great. I'm just forced to set it up to bank range without having some kind of method of tracking the next swing. +rep to anyone that can figure this out for me.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Yeah it's definitely working great. I'm just forced to set it up to bank range without having some kind of method of tracking the next swing. +rep to anyone that can figure this out for me.


Hey Boss, where in your abilities would I put the apparatus-code to make it work?



```
local buff,_,_,TPCount = UnitAura("player","Titanic Power")
local CD = GetItemCooldown("68972")

if buff ~= nil then
	if CD ~= true and TPCount == 5 and UnitHealth("target") >= 300000 then
        return true
    end
end
```

----------


## Bossqwerty

> Hey Boss, where in your abilities would I put the apparatus-code to make it work?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local buff,_,_,TPCount = UnitAura("player","Titanic Power")
> local CD = GetItemCooldown("68972")
> 
> if buff ~= nil then
> ...


Anywhere should be good. I'd throw it right into my -- calculations -- ability. Right at the top before heroic leap I think.

It doesn't seem too many people really use my TG and SMF profiles but I've released a beta version that SHOULD be a dps increase, but again I need people to test it and give me feedback.

These are actually very viable, unless your guild is progressing and for some reason needs to min max everything.

http://www.mediafire.com/?ug44xo2gwuhh4k4

http://www.mediafire.com/?e3ztpzptck0f889

----------


## happydado

> Meh, that code was old, im fire pve/pvp now, forgot to update frost profile. Download again now 
> 
> http://goo.gl/rseZ0
> 
> - Add smart polymorph for arenas to Frost rotation
> - Spellsteal only when your mana is above 50%
> 
> Dont think the Pressure function is useful on pvp, is done to finetune dps on pve. Maybe can be used on arena 5vs5 to autotarget an enemy when all your friends got same target.


Hi Sheuron hi have some problem with frost profile in arena.
I start arena set focus and start attack the target but when i press CTRL for sheep focus he continue to cast on corrent target and no sheep the focus;the focus is in line is frozen and he continue to cast dmg on my target.I think thare are some problem with rotation i have place before offencive spell so pls help me.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Anywhere should be good. I'd throw it right into my -- calculations -- ability. Right at the top before heroic leap I think.
> 
> It doesn't seem too many people really use my TG and SMF profiles but I've released a beta version that SHOULD be a dps increase, but again I need people to test it and give me feedback.
> 
> BossTG5.3BETA.rar
> 
> BossSMF4.3BETA.rar


I opened abilities editor and added it here under heroic leap but it doesnt seem to do anything? should I try and change it to /use 13? 



```
--heroic leap
if HLeap == 0 and IsLeftControlKeyDown() and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus()==nil then
CastSpellByName("Heroic Leap")
if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end
return true end

apparatus of khaz'ghoroth
local buff,_,_,TPCount = UnitAura("player","Titanic Power")
local CD = GetItemCooldown("68972")

if buff ~= nil then
    if CD ~= true and TPCount == 5 and UnitHealth("target") >= 300000 then
        return true
    end
```

edit:what the hell, the profile seemed to stop work after warlord trash, it worked perfectly on trash but once we faced boss it wont do nothing not even after I restart PQR. I changed to 7.0 during the fight and it kicked in

----------


## Bossqwerty

> I opened abilities editor and added it here under heroic leap but it doesnt seem to do anything? should I try and change it to /use 13? 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> --heroic leap
> if HLeap == 0 and IsLeftControlKeyDown() and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus()==nil then
> CastSpellByName("Heroic Leap")
> if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end
> ...


Give this a shot



```
local buff, _, _, count = UnitBuffID("player" 97127) 
if buff ~= nil and GetInventoryItemCooldown("player",14) == 0 then 
if count == 5 then
UseInventoryItem(14) 
end
end
```


Make sure you add the local to the very top with the rest of the local variables, and I believe it needs to be in your 2nd inventory slot, otherwise change the 14 to 13 I believe.

And yeah a few people seemed to have that issue, deleting older profiles and disabling old addons seems to have fixed it for them.

----------


## eemuman

> For "change to DS" in this example are "Vicious Gladiator's Hacker" change it to ur own weapon and "Vicious Gladiator's Shield Wall" change to ur own shield.
> 
> 
> ```
> RunMacroText("/equip Vicious Gladiator's Hacker")
> RunMacroText("/equip Vicious Gladiator's Shield Wall")
> ```
> 
> For "change to BS "Ruthless Gladiator's Bonegrinder" change to ur own weapon.
> ...


Just an FYI you can make things a little bit easier if you use the equipset manager in the game. So you create a equipset for your 1h + shield and call it for example 1h+shield, you can then change the macro to



```
RunMacroText("/equipset 1h+shield")
```

And the same for changing back to 2h



```
RunMacroText("/equipset 2h")
```

That way you don't have to make sure that you've put proper grammar if you're using some PVE shields/weapons that have hard name + you don't have to change anything except the equipset in the game if you get an upgrade.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Thank you boss, using that code and putting it to the top made it work! Now I only need to update my addons and see if it makes 7.1-profile work properly

----------


## vorn10

> Thanks for the answer but I am still having a problem. Let me explain. I have made the changes replacing code that was not the exact names of items with text that is the exact names of items. I have checked double, tripple and yes I checked 4 times. I have placed the right weapon types and shield types in the correct places but the profile does not switch stances and change weapons at all at any point during 6 different BGs. 
> 
> I am highly suspect of the idea that I have to put the exact name in because no where in any of the code is anything written that way. This is the way the code appeared before I chanded it. 
> 
> RunMacroText("/equip Ruthless Gladiator's Bonegrinder" return true end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target></Ability>-<Ability><Name>PvP Arms: Change to DS</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>71</SpellID><Actions/><Lua>local DS = GetShapeshiftForm() local Disarm = UnitDebuffID("target", 676) local Spell,_,_,_,_,_,_,_,_ = UnitCastingInfo("target" local CD = GetSpellCooldown(23920) local AW = UnitBuffID("target", 31884) local UF = UnitBuffID("target", 49016) local B = UnitBuffID("target", 18499) local BL = UnitBuffID("target", 2825) local H = UnitBuffID("target", 32182) local SD = UnitBuffID("target", 51713) local PoF = UnitBuffID("target", 51271) local BF1 = UnitBuffID("target", 33702) local BF2 = UnitBuffID("target", 20572) local BF3 = UnitBuffID("target", 33697) local CoV = UnitBuffID("target", 99740) local R = UnitBuffID("target", 1719) local BS = UnitBuffID("target", 46924) local IV = UnitBuffID("target", 12472) if AW ~= nil or UF ~= nil or B ~= nil or BL ~= nil or H ~= nil or SD ~= nil or PoF ~= nil or BF1 ~= nil or BF2 ~= nil or BF3~= nil or CoV ~= nil or R ~= nil or BS ~= nil or IV ~= nil then if DS ~= 2 and Disarm == nil then return true end end if Spell == ("Arcane Blast" or Spell == ("Cyclone" or Spell == ("Mind Control" or Spell == ("Polymorph" or Spell == ("Lava Burst" or Spell == ("Entangling Roots" or Spell == ("Hex" then if DS ~= 2 and CD == 0 then RunMacroText("/equip Vicious Gladiator's Hacker" RunMacroText("/equip Vicious Gladiator's Shield Wall" return true end end</Lua>
> 
> 
> this is what it looks like after the change. 
> 
> ...


This is for editing in notepad:


```
RunMacroText(&amp;quot;/equip Ruthless Gladiator&amp;apos;s Bonegrinder&amp;quot;)
return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>PvP Arms: Change to DS</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>71</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local DS = GetShapeshiftForm()
local Disarm = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 676)
local Spell,_,_,_,_,_,_,_,_ = UnitCastingInfo(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local CD = GetSpellCooldown(23920)
local AW = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 31884)
local UF = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 49016)
local B = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 18499)
local BL = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 2825)
local H = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 32182)
local SD = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 51713)
local PoF = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 51271)
local BF1 = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 33702)
local BF2 = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 20572)
local BF3 = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 33697)
local CoV = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 99740)
local R = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 1719)
local BS = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 46924)
local IV = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, 12472)

if  AW ~= nil or UF ~= nil or B ~= nil or BL ~= nil or H ~= nil or SD ~= nil or PoF ~= nil or BF1 ~= nil or BF2 ~= nil or BF3~= nil or CoV ~= nil or R ~= nil or BS ~= nil or IV ~= nil then
if DS ~= 2 and Disarm == nil then
return true
end
end

if Spell == (&amp;quot;Arcane Blast&amp;quot;) or Spell == (&amp;quot;Cyclone&amp;quot;) or Spell == (&amp;quot;Mind Control&amp;quot;) or Spell == (&amp;quot;Polymorph&amp;quot;) or Spell == (&amp;quot;Lava Burst&amp;quot;) or Spell == (&amp;quot;Entangling Roots&amp;quot;) or Spell == (&amp;quot;Hex&amp;quot;) then
if DS ~= 2 and CD == 0 then
RunMacroText(&amp;quot;/equip Gavel of Paroth&amp;apos;arn&amp;quot;)
RunMacroText(&amp;quot;/equip Ruthless Gladiator&amp;apos;s Shield Wall&amp;quot;)
return true
end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay>
```

U cant change &amp;quot; into " when editing in notepad. So as someone said before, next edits do in PQR abilities editor where u dont need to care about weired signs ;p

----------


## LtButterman

@Boss, currently in Raid right now..

as for feeedback on TG5.3 just did 39k on HM WLord 6-8k less then Arms which is optimal for Fury, I believe. Good work, a lot better then 5.0 and havent tested out SMF yet still got 1 Souldrinker.

----------


## [Blinded]

> The Hemorrhage Glyph one actually won't use hemo when you have the glyph
> I replaced the hemo glyph with other glyph , then it start using hemo when infront of mob
> 
> 
> ps : after changing HemoTimer = CheckDebuff( 89775 ) to HemoTimer = CheckDebuff( "89775" )
> it works  thanks for the awsome profile


Oh thanks didn't saw that that :/ 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk

----------


## momo1029

> Oh thanks didn't saw that that :/ 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk


meh , i screwed it up  :Big Grin: 
it will just spam hemo no matter if you are on mob's back or not

----------


## MrHunter

@sheuron: 
First I wanna say that I like your mage ccs and use them often for raiding. 

Now I have a question :
Would it difficult for you to add the usage of the volcanic drink and the usage of berserk (for trolls) on this cc? 
For example on the first burn period on arcane. Would be really nice :-)

----------


## happydado

@sheuron
Can u pls clear some place in your inbox pls?

----------


## Gizmobeard

> This is for editing in notepad:
> 
> 
> ```
> RunMacroText(&quot;/equip Ruthless Gladiator&apos;s Bonegrinder&quot;)
> return true
> end</Lua><RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>PvP Arms: Change to DS</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>71</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local DS = GetShapeshiftForm()
> local Disarm = UnitDebuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 676)
> local Spell,_,_,_,_,_,_,_,_ = UnitCastingInfo(&quot;target&quot;)
> ...



is there a guide on how to use the PQR abilities editor? Its completely blank when I pull it up.

----------


## solarwake

You must select your class and which build from drop downs in the top left corner of the ability editor. Hope that helps!

Solarwake

----------


## [Blinded]

> meh , i screwed it up 
> it will just spam hemo no matter if you are on mob's back or not


Hmm i will test it give me a moment and if there is something wrong I'll upload it again

----------


## martyzzz

> @Boss, currently in Raid right now..
> 
> as for feeedback on TG5.3 just did 39k on HM WLord 6-8k less then Arms which is optimal for Fury, I believe. Good work, a lot better then 5.0 and havent tested out SMF yet still got 1 Souldrinker.


This is prolly a stupid question but whats the difference between the TG, SMF and SD profiles ?
I was backreading this thread but i couldnt fint the beginning in these 420+ pages.
Gonna test out these profiles but im only Fury atm so i need to know what one to use.

Thanks in advance !

----------


## zahremar

ret Pala (simulationcraft Action Priority List)
simulationcraft.rar
it is not complete (no range check and ....) then it is not for raid
plz test on dummy and send result

----------


## happydado

> ```
> local InterruptSpells = { 635, 47540, 19750, 82326, 51505, 62809, 331, 77472, 48500, 8936, 5782 }
> 
> if select(2, GetSpellCooldown(19647, "BOOKTYPE_PET")) == 0 and UnitExists("pet") and IsSpellKnown(19647, true) == true then
> 	for y=1, 5 do
> 		local aTarget = "arena"..tostring(y)
> 		if UnitExists(aTarget) and IsSpellInRange(tostring(GetSpellInfo(19647)), aTarget) == 1 then
> 			local spellName, _, _, _, _, endCast, _, _, canInterrupt = UnitCastingInfo(aTarget)
> 			for i, v in ipairs(InterruptSpells) do
> ...


Can u pls explain me how this code for counterspell work?
Work for all player that cast something or only my target?

----------


## abndrew82

> This is prolly a stupid question but whats the difference between the TG, SMF and SD profiles ?
> I was backreading this thread but i couldnt fint the beginning in these 420+ pages.
> Gonna test out these profiles but im only Fury atm so i need to know what one to use.
> 
> Thanks in advance !


My thoughts from the names not sure I am right are

SD = Arms with Stance Dancing
SMF = Fury using Single Minded Fury
TG = Fury using Titans Grip

I am hoping to test the TG ones tonight in guilds 10 man DS if I get to go as my War

----------


## LtButterman

> My thoughts from the names not sure I am right are
> 
> SD = Arms with Stance Dancing
> SMF = Fury using Single Minded Fury
> TG = Fury using Titans Grip
> 
> I am hoping to test the TG ones tonight in guilds 10 man DS if I get to go as my War


@Martyz
Basically what he said^

SMF isn't viable in raid progression anymore so stay away from it, TG is somewhat viable but Blizzard shit on its true potential in 4.2ish so now the most raid viable DPS spec is Arms (SD) forget about TG/SMF if you wanna be in a guild that focuses on progression otherwise go nuts lol SMF is a shitload more fun to play then TG or Arms imo.

----------


## irri

> @Martyz
> Basically what he said^
> 
> SMF isn't viable in raid progression anymore so stay away from it, TG is somewhat viable but Blizzard shit on its true potential in 4.2ish so now the most raid viable DPS spec is Arms (SD) forget about TG/SMF if you wanna be in a guild that focuses on progression otherwise go nuts lol SMF is a shitload more fun to play then TG or Arms imo.


Spine HM = TG, coz need burst.
Other time ofc ARMS

----------


## saga3180

> ret Pala (simulationcraft Action Priority List)
> simulationcraft.rar
> it is not complete (no range check and ....) then it is not for raid
> plz test on dummy and send result


I will testing this

----------


## starl1te

> Rogue Subtlety :
> 
> With Hemorrhage Glyph ( this profile works only if you have this glyph )
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/60199715/Hemo%20beta.rar
> 
> with Shadow Dance Glyph instead of the Hemorrhage :
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/60199715/Without%20Hemo.rar
> ...


Thanks so much for putting this up, looks amazing. I tested the hemo glyph script a bit.

- Not sure why you decided to deviate from standard SimulationCraft / EJ rotations for you finishers, it's a definite dps loss. All finishers are used at 5 CP only, and evisc if at least 2 sec remain on rupture.

actions+=/slice_and_dice,if=buff.slice_and_dice.remains<3&combo_points=5
actions+=/rupture,if=combo_points=5&!ticking
actions+=/recuperate,if=combo_points=5&remains<3
actions+=/eviscerate,if=combo_points=5&dot.rupture.remains>1
actions+=/hemorrhage,if=combo_points<4&(dot.hemorrhage.remains<4|position_front)
actions+=/hemorrhage,if=combo_points<5&energy>80&(dot.hemorrhage.remains<4|position_front)
actions+=/backstab,if=combo_points<4
actions+=/backstab,if=combo_points<5&energy>80

- it tries to shadowstep outside of dance/stealth, which is useless for dps but kind of a disaster when trying to run to slimes or something and it teleports you back  :Smile: 
- does not switch to hemo when not in back
- seems to use dance and vanish and prep/vanish when find weakness is still up from a previous ambush, you don't want to overwrite those, just wait the full 10 sec then vanish. same with dance at pull, wait 10 sec (since we open with ambush)
- not sure if it's possible to code but we want to use shadowstep on the SECOND ambush of a shadowdance, ie when find weakness is already up.

great work, looking forwards to updates!

----------


## darksahde

@Boss

concerning your newest SMF 4.3 BETA Profile. it shows "cats" in chat log during the end phase. Anyway to remove that?

Thanks.

----------


## [Blinded]

Thanks for that post!
I rewrote most of the Code and i'll release a better Version the within the next days  :Smile:

----------


## js1974

> ret Pala (simulationcraft Action Priority List)
> simulationcraft.rar
> it is not complete (no range check and ....) then it is not for raid
> plz test on dummy and send result


I'm not real sure what you are attempting to do with this but your priorities are all off and the overall result you are looking for is semi confusing. It looks like you are just trying to modify the abilities so if there is .5 seconds on CD don't use certain abilities for clash resolution. However CS should pretty much always have priority the things with a clash resolution should be resolving if CS is coming off CD.


Judgement, Consecrate, Holy Wrath and Hammer of Wrath are what you want to give priority to CS, If CS is coming off CD within .5 seconds prioritize CS instead of the next ability.

----------


## fluxflux

what iss the code for instant Dispersion? i want break all other spells and priorität number 1 is dispersion? with alt key?

----------


## expunge

> what iss the code for instant Dispersion? i want break all other spells and priorität number 1 is dispersion? with alt key?


47585

If you are trying to figure out how to do it in mentally's script, just make your dispersion key an alt key, mine is alt+v. Alt in her script keeps you out of hour of twilight.

----------


## chazk87

so are there any druid profiles available?

----------


## Bossqwerty

> @Boss
> 
> concerning your newest SMF 4.3 BETA Profile. it shows "cats" in chat log during the end phase. Anyway to remove that?
> 
> Thanks.


Haha, yeah sorry about that. I don't know exactly which ability it's in. Just go through each one and check the "perform after lua" tab and erase it when you find it.

----------


## ishtro

> Thanks for that post!
> I rewrote most of the Code and i'll release a better Version the within the next days


here is my Glyph script if you would like to use it..



```
function Glyph(ID)
	for i =1,NUM_GLYPH_SLOTS do
		if select(4,GetGlyphSocketInfo(i)) == ID then
			return true
		end
	end	
	return false
end
```

example 



```
if check("Sunder Armor") and sunder then
	if not (debuff("Faerie Fire") or debuff("Expose Armor")) then
		if not hasdbuff("Sunder Armor") then
			cast("Sunder Armor") return true 
		end
	else
		if not Glyph(89003) and dbstack("Sunder Armor") < 3 then
			cast("Sunder Armor") return true 
		end
	end
end
```

----------


## Meatglue

I think I might have found the issue I had with Cokx Hpally profile. I am horde and just now noticed GoN racial in the rotation. Should fix the random low hp(20%) freeze.

----------


## darksahde

@Boss

Just FYI: It reside in "Ultraxion", "Colossus Smash Eggs", "IRBS" .

Thanks

----------


## creepingmoses

I know that this has been asked a bunch of time but I searched and could not find alot of information regarding the subject. I am currently playing on 3.3.5 and I was wondering if anyone had any rotations out there for this or if anyone could point me in the proper direction. Sorry if this is a redundant post.

thanks alot

----------


## Meatglue

@Boss

Seeing how you have so many Warrior fans, I think it's time to release the almighty pvp profile.

----------


## Bossqwerty

> @Boss
> 
> Seeing how you have so many Warrior fans, I think it's time to release the almighty pvp profile.


Unfortunately I don't PvP at all and know absolutely nothing about it. If I had the knowledge I may try to put one together.

----------


## Taran32

> Unfortunately I don't PvP at all and know absolutely nothing about it. If I had the knowledge I may try to put one together.


Bubba's is pretty solid, Boss. You could probably look into adding some of your stance dance code into what he already has. Shouldn't be too difficult. Add in your DPS changes with his Stance switches based on the ones he has for offense/defense.

----------


## Gizmobeard

Is there a catalog of available PQR profiles? Im having a hard time finding profiles I can use, specifically Discipline PVE but I would like to browse all available PQR profiles.

----------


## bape

how can i get this unholy profile to use death and decay on cd?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> how can i get this unholy profile to use death and decay on cd?


look at my profile........... it's written in there






> Is there a catalog of available PQR profiles? Im having a hard time finding profiles I can use, specifically Discipline PVE but I would like to browse all available PQR profiles.



I do believe it was Ticklets who last released a Disc PvE profile... Could be wrong though...

There's also Crystal_Tech (i believe) working on a dedicated PQR website that gives Profile Writers control over their profile releases and bug reports....
Another person who's trying to keep a third-party SVN up to date with all our most updated releases....

There's quite a few options out there, but atm it is annoying to find, like look for a keyword and suck it up and dive through the pages for now




> Bubba's is pretty solid, Boss. You could probably look into adding some of your stance dance code into what he already has. Shouldn't be too difficult. Add in your DPS changes with his Stance switches based on the ones he has for offense/defense.


wouldn't mind seeing this myself there buddy  :Stick Out Tongue: 

tho i was thinking up a plan for rewriting Spell Reflect and Disarm... Still in the planning phases... and rewriting Hamstring to use Improved Hamstring if you have the Talents selected...

after that I would love to see what you and SD can do with it  :Big Grin:

----------


## Taran32

***EDIT***

Nvm, fixed that issue.

----------


## bape

thx bu_ba_911

----------


## bu_ba_911

@boss using your 7.0 release, haven't looked at 7.1... but you don't have a GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil check on your AoE swap fyi

with that it will see if there's currently something grabbing the cursor (IE, chat box) and if it is, it wont keep swapping to AoE and back as some1 is typing  :Big Grin:

----------


## bu_ba_911

Spell Reflect Code (UPDATED)

Name: Spell Reflect
SpellID: 0
Target: Player
LUA Code:


```
local ReflectID = { 
	33786, -- Cyclone
	28272, -- Pig Poly
	118, -- Sheep Poly
	61305, -- Cat Poly
	61721, -- Rabbit Poly
	61780, -- Turkey Poly
	28271, -- Turtle Poly
	51514, -- Hex
	51505, -- Lava Burst
	339, -- Entangling Roots
	30451, -- Acrane Blast
	605 -- Mind Control
}
local CastingTarget = nil

for _, reflectID in ipairs(ReflectID) do
	for i=1, 5 do
		local aTarget = "arena"..tostring(i)
		local inRange = IsSpellInRange(tostring(GetSpellInfo(57755)), aTarget)
		if UnitExists(aTarget) and inRange == 1 then
			if UnitCastingInfo(aTarget) == GetSpellInfo(reflectID) then
				if GetSpellCooldown(23920) == 0 then
					local stance = GetShapeshiftForm()
					if UnitPower("player") > 15 then
						if stance == 1 or stance == 2 then
							spellReflect = 1
							CastingTarget = aTarget
						else
							CastSpellByID(2457, "player")
							spellReflect = 1
							CastingTarget = aTarget
						end
					end
				end
			end
		end
	end
	if UnitExists("focus") then
		if UnitCastingInfo("focus") == GetSpellInfo(reflectID) then
			if GetSpellCooldown(23920) == 0 then
				local stance = GetShapeshiftForm()
				if UnitPower("player") > 15 then
					if stance == 1 or stance == 2 then
						spellReflect = 1
						CastingTarget = "focus"
					else
						CastSpellByID(2457, "player")
						spellReflect = 1
						CastingTarget = "focus"
					end
				end
			end
		end
	end
	if UnitExists("target") then
		if UnitCastingInfo("target") == GetSpellInfo(reflectID) then
			if GetSpellCooldown(23920) == 0 then
				local stance = GetShapeshiftForm()
				if UnitPower("player") > 15 then
					if stance == 1 or stance == 2 then
						spellReflect = 1
						CastingTarget = "target"
					else
						CastSpellByID(2457, "player")
						spellReflect = 1
						CastingTarget = "target"
					end
				end
			end
		end
	end
end

if spellReflect == 1 and CastingTarget then
	if IsEquippedItemType("Shields") then
		if UnitBuffID("player", 23920) and UnitCastingInfo(CastingTarget) then
			return true
		elseif not UnitCastingInfo(CastingTarget)  then
			spellReflect = nil
			RunMacroText("/equip Axe of Earthly Sundering")
			return true
		elseif UnitCastingInfo(CastingTarget) then
			CastSpellByID(23920, "player")
			return true
		end
	elseif not IsEquippedItemType("Shields") then
		if UnitCastingInfo(CastingTarget) then
			RunMacroText("/equip Riftrent Waraxe")
			RunMacroText("/equip Catapult Loading Scoop")
			return true
		elseif not UnitCastingInfo(CastingTarget) then
			spellReflect = nil
		end
	end
elseif IsEquippedItemType("Shields") then
	spellReflect = nil
	RunMacroText("/equip Axe of Earthly Sundering")
	return true
end
```

swap red with your shield set or 2 handers...... same as other spell reflect.... but this one SHOULD be stronger if it works.... i have no means of testing this right now so please some1 test if for me ty!!!!!

edit, i know this looks like a lot, but this is seriously just a base code, if this works I'll be building on this to make it epic

*edit edit*
for the record i have no way of testing this so a speedy answer makes for quicker fixes  :Big Grin:

----------


## travis2861

Kinda a random question but would it be possible if someone had extensive lua knowledge could they code a settings gui into a rotation to select for example if they have the hemo glyph, or a beacon target from a drop down menu?

----------


## byterj

any good rogue combat profile?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Kinda a random question but would it be possible if someone had extensive lua knowledge could they code a settings gui into a rotation to select for example if they have the hemo glyph, or a beacon target from a drop down menu?


well it's actually easy to just check the glyphs with an API call to see if you have Hemo.... and it's not that hard to manually select a Beacon Target...

What I want to try and do is create a GUI for manually selecting variables, like Healing at which percent for what heals... Give the user more power over their mana management... If you are more geared you would want the values lower, less gear, higher. But so far stuck in a rut, but with a couple ideas in the works lol.... This is the main pause on my WIP Holy Rotation

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

@Boss,

I, like many others would love to see an Arms PvP profile with your coding genius. I know you don't PvP, I do and would be happy to help you with this. I have 2-3 different PvP Arms profiles that I can share with you to get you on the right track with the kind of abilities PvP warriors use and the types of offensive and defensive things that will need to be utilized by the profile. If you're interested in working with someone on creating a really kick ass PvP warrior profile, let me know and I'll share the profiles I have with you and we can coordinate a really nice one I bet.

Let me know,

BDW

----------


## bu_ba_911

@best feel like being a guinea pig? need some1 to test Spell Reflect lol..... after i get spell reflect working, rewriting Disarm as well.....

----------


## momo1029

> Thanks for that post!
> I rewrote most of the Code and i'll release a better Version the within the next days


just found out that it's the hemo/ backstab typo , change isbehind to isBehind fixed the problem  :Big Grin:

----------


## saga3180

> well it's actually easy to just check the glyphs with an API call to see if you have Hemo.... and it's not that hard to manually select a Beacon Target...
> 
> What I want to try and do is create a GUI for manually selecting variables, like Healing at which percent for what heals... Give the user more power over their mana management... If you are more geared you would want the values lower, less gear, higher. But so far stuck in a rut, but with a couple ideas in the works lol.... This is the main pause on my WIP Holy Rotation


Tried your Svn holy pally but i keep getting a lua error.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Tried your Svn holy pally but i keep getting a lua error.


are you currently in an Aura?

if you are post your error

----------


## cukiemunster

> Anyone have a current Frost mage PVE profile? The one linked on the OP does not use Deep Freeze/pet freeze and is extremely inefficient with spell cast/priority. I have searched this thread and the only profiles I seem to find are DK frost, not mage. TY for whoever helps me out with this =P





> If I wanted to add coding to any profile to use the button for Fading light(normal and heroic), Hour of Twilight, and Shrapnel on DW, would the code look something like this, and where exactly would I put it? I am still new to PQR and coding:
> 
> local fadingtime = select(7,UnitDebuffID("player",109075)) if fadingtime and fadingtime - GetTime() < 1.0 then RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1") end
> local fadingtime = select(7,UnitDebuffID("player",110070)) if fadingtime and fadingtime - GetTime() < 1.0 then RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1") end
> local fadingtime = select(7,UnitDebuffID("player",110140)) if fadingtime and fadingtime - GetTime() < 1.0 then RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1") end
> local channelSpell, _, _, _, _, endTime = UnitCastingInfo("boss1") if channelSpell == GetSpellInfo(109417) and endTime/1000 - GetTime() < 0.6 then RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1") end
> 
> 
> And would it matter if it actually put in just like this, or does it need to be all one line, like this:
> ...




Bump for these questions I still have  :Wink:

----------


## saga3180

> are you currently in an Aura?
> 
> if you are post your error



No i wasnt in any aura 
I cant copy the lua error from wow


there it is
Message: [string " function pqrFunc0() if not functions then..."]:248: attempt to perform arithmetic on a nil value
Time: 02/22/12 22:34:33
Count: 103
Stack: [C]: ?
[string " function pqrFunc0() if not functions then..."]:248: in function `?'
[string "..."]:255: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "..."]:161: in function `PQR_CastNext'
[string "..."]:150: in function `PQR_ExecuteBot'
[string "..."]:40: in function <[string "..."]:23>

Locals:

----------


## [Blinded]

> here is my Glyph script if you would like to use it..
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> function Glyph(ID)
> 	for i =1,NUM_GLYPH_SLOTS do
> 		if select(4,GetGlyphSocketInfo(i)) == ID then
> 			return true
> ...


I already have a code like that, but this won't work if your in your Combt Specc f.e. when you activate the rotation.


```
local enabled, _, _, GlyphID = GetGlyphSocketInfo(   i , specNum )
```

SpecNum should be 1 or 2 if you have two speccs, so you can loop through the glyphs in your off and active specc, but for 1 and 2 the output is the same -> Glyphs of your active Specc

----------


## Meatglue

> Bump for these questions I still have


Answer is no, there is no pve frost profile. Why should their be? Got arcane and fire the only viable pve specs.

----------


## Meatglue

> Haha, yeah sorry about that. I don't know exactly which ability it's in. Just go through each one and check the "perform after lua" tab and erase it when you find it.


I know you started off his original profile that had some pvp abilities in it. If you guys could find a way to combine the SD profile with Bubba's pvp abilities (spell reflect works great btw) it would be one hell of a pvp profile. (Was just informed that could be a bad idea to be in berserker stance due to increase of damage taken.

----------


## Kaolla

> what iss the code for instant Dispersion? i want break all other spells and priorität number 1 is dispersion? with alt key?




```
Name: Dispersion
Spell ID: 47585
Cancel Channel: True

if IsLeftAltKeyDown() then
SpellStopCasting()
return true
end
```

Give it a shot. This worked in my old profile, so hopefully it hasn't been broken by recent changes.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> No i wasnt in any aura 
> I cant copy the lua error from wow
> 
> 
> there it is
> Message: [string " function pqrFunc0() if not functions then..."]:248: attempt to perform arithmetic on a nil value
> Time: 02/22/12 22:34:33
> Count: 103
> Stack: [C]: ?
> ...


was hoping my question would lead to ur solution..... changing into an aura should fix it....

----------


## Dotdk

Hey quys i have a question can i use this scripts when i levl or only when i hit 85? I have a hunter paladin and warrior to levl. or do i need to do somfing special add new spells or ?
And are there a script for a feral dps druid? 

Dotdk

----------


## bu_ba_911

since i got a good review on my Spell Reflect code, here's the Disarm code that should go along with it..... This one has even more of a chance of being buggy than Spell Reflect

Spell Name: Disarm
Spell ID: 676
Target: Custom
LUA Code:


```
local DisarmDebuffs = {31884, 59016, 18499, 2825, 32182, 2825, 32182, 51713, 51271, 33702, 20572, 33697, 99740, 1719, 46924, 12472 }
local DisarmCD = GetSpellCooldown(676)
local stance = GetShapeshiftForm()

if DisarmCD == 0 then
	for _, v in ipairs(DisarmDebuffs) do
		for i = 1, 5 do
			local aTarget = "arena"..tostring(i)
			local ainRange = IsSpellInRange(676, aTarget)
			if UnitExists(aTarget) and ainRange == 1 then
				if UnitBuffID(aTarget, v) then
					if stance == 2 then
						PQR_CustomTarget = aTarget
						return true
					else
						CastSpellByID(71, "player")
						return true
					end
				end
			end
		end
		local tinRange = IsSpellInRange(676, "target")
		if UnitExists("target") and tinRange == 1 then
			if UnitBuffID("target", v) then
				if stance == 2 then
					PQR_CustomTarget = "target"
				return true
				else
					CastSpellByID(71, "player")
					return true
				end
			end
		end
		local finRange = IsSpellInRange(676, "focus")
		if UnitExists("target") and finRange == 1 then
			if UnitBuffID("focus", v) then
				if stance == 2 then
					PQR_CustomTarget = "focus"
					return true
				else
					CastSpellByID(71, "player")
					return true
				end
			end
		end
	end
elseif stance == 2  then
	if select(5, GetTalentTabInfo(3)) < select(5, GetTalentTabInfo(1)) then
		CastSpellByID(2457, "player")
		return false
	end
end
```

*edit*
will anyone be able to test this and let me know if it worked or not?

----------


## happydado

@Bu_Ba can u pls explain to me this code for counterspell?
local InterruptSpells = { 635, 47540, 19750, 82326, 51505, 62809, 331, 77472, 48500, 8936, 5782 }

if select(2, GetSpellCooldown(2139)) == 0 then
for y=1, 5 do
local aTarget = "arena"..tostring(y)
if UnitExists(aTarget) and IsSpellInRange(tostring(GetSpellInfo(2139)), aTarget) == 1 then
local spellName, _, _, _, _, endCast, _, _, canInterrupt = UnitCastingInfo(aTarget)
for i, v in ipairs(InterruptSpells) do
if GetSpellInfo(v) == spellName and canInterrupt == 1 then
if (endCast/1000) - GetTime() < 0.5 then
PQR_CustomTarget = aTarget
return true
end
end
end
end
end
end

this work for my target or for all ?

----------


## chazk87

does anyone have a link for disc pve or druid profiles?

----------


## happydado

> does anyone have a link for disc pve or druid profiles?


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2149707 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

----------


## bu_ba_911

```
local InterruptSpells = { 635, 47540, 19750, 82326, 51505, 62809, 331, 77472, 48500, 8936, 5782 }

if select(2, GetSpellCooldown(2139)) == 0 then -- checks if Counterspell is off Cooldown
	for y=1, 5 do
		local aTarget = "arena"..tostring(y) -- sets our current target we're looking at to arena(1-5) [Only Works in Arena]
		if UnitExists(aTarget) and IsSpellInRange(tostring(GetSpellInfo(2139)), aTarget) == 1 then -- Check is the Unit Frame Exists (Good for 2v2, 3v3, 5v5) [This only sees invisible people when the leave stealth]
			local spellName, _, _, _, _, endCast, _, _, canInterrupt = UnitCastingInfo(aTarget)
			for i, v in ipairs(InterruptSpells) do -- Now we start the list of what we're looking for on each target
				if GetSpellInfo(v) == spellName and canInterrupt == 1 then -- We're checking that the spell the target is casting is on our list, and it's interrupt-able 
					if (endCast/1000) - GetTime() < 0.5 then -- We cast is only when there's 1/2 a second left on their Cast (No very smart for Channels, but this is a beta code)
						PQR_CustomTarget = aTarget -- Setting our Custom Target to our current target is all checks pan out
						return true -- Casting the Spell [Make sure your Ability Target is set to Custom]
					end
				end
			end
		end
	end
end
```

commented it.... this ONLY works in Arena

----------


## happydado

> ```
> local InterruptSpells = { 635, 47540, 19750, 82326, 51505, 62809, 331, 77472, 48500, 8936, 5782 }
> 
> if select(2, GetSpellCooldown(2139)) == 0 then -- checks if Counterspell is off Cooldown
> 	for y=1, 5 do
> 		local aTarget = "arena"..tostring(y) -- sets our current target we're looking at to arena(1-5) [Only Works in Arena]
> 		if UnitExists(aTarget) and IsSpellInRange(tostring(GetSpellInfo(2139)), aTarget) == 1 then -- Check is the Unit Frame Exists (Good for 2v2, 3v3, 5v5) [This only sees invisible people when the leave stealth]
> 			local spellName, _, _, _, _, endCast, _, _, canInterrupt = UnitCastingInfo(aTarget)
> 			for i, v in ipairs(InterruptSpells) do -- Now we start the list of what we're looking for on each target
> ...


y i know this but work only for my target or for all?

----------


## bu_ba_911

it doesn't even look at your target... target doesn't matter

so everyone in arena who is in range is who it should work against

----------


## happydado

> it doesn't even look at your target... target doesn't matter
> 
> so everyone in arena who is in range is who it should work against


Ok tnx alot this; i need to disable interruption? 
I need to create a new spell with CS ID with Target like COSTUM?
And in what place generaly i need to put in the rotation list?
+rep for this code

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Ok tnx alot this; i need to disable interruption? 
> I need to create a new spell with CS ID with Target like COSTUM?
> And in what place generaly i need to put in the rotation list?
> +rep for this code


yes and yes, only for Arena  :Smile: 

and near the top of the rotation

for the record this is untested, but i haven't seen an error through my read through.... i ahve missed things before though

----------


## happydado

> yes and yes, only for Arena 
> 
> and near the top of the rotation
> 
> for the record this is untested, but i haven't seen an error through my read through.... i ahve missed things before though


in my profile i have defencive spell (iceblock icebarrier ecc.)and offencive spell; i need to put in defencive spell rigth?

----------


## bu_ba_911

i would make it it's own ability, and i would put it before any attacking move.... idk where that is but just anywhere before your first ability that attacks will be fine

----------


## LtButterman

@Boss
Your SMFBeta profile is ****ing insane! I've got a 403 Souldrinker in MH and 378 HoT sword in OH and I'm bursting 50k+ on HM Wlord and sustaining 40k+ it's rivaling my Arms SD DPS >_> Im hoping to get a 403 Nokaled or another 403 SD to really see dps.
next week HM HoM is auto mine so if i get that as my BiS MH and Kaled in OH DPS will increase dramatically. I don't see any problems with that SMF or TG Beta profiles and rarely see the word "cats" spam my chatwindow lol.. Dunno if that's a part of a code you left in or not but apart from that no problems whatsoever with either of the 2.

On another note are you using the Simcraft rotation for SMF? Just wondering.

As always ****ing great job, man.

----------


## happydado

@Bu_Ba
Tnx alot my friend + rep for u
Need only to add some more spell like mana burn ecc

----------


## byterj

Please post a good combat profile, thanks!

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Please post a good combat profile, thanks!


Did you try the search-function?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @Bu_Ba
> Tnx alot my friend + rep for u
> Need only to add some more spell like mana burn ecc


i made the list easy to add on it  :Stick Out Tongue: 

just wow head the ability, and you can add every spell id you want to into that list  :Big Grin:

----------


## byterj

> Did you try the search-function?


too many results.

could you give me the name of the profile so i can search for it? the combat rogue default in PQR is very bad.

----------


## bu_ba_911

the keyword you're looking for is either Sheuron or [Blinded]

----------


## happydado

> i made the list easy to add on it 
> 
> just wow head the ability, and you can add every spell id you want to into that list


Y Y i know can u pls help me for 1 code for deep freeze?
I need to use Deep freeze on focus if there are 1 if no use that on my target.

----------


## iEthos

Are there any updated BM and MM Hunter Profiles out? The ones that come with the program and the ones listed in the original post of this, seem a bit buggy.

----------


## happydado

> Are there any updated BM and MM Hunter Profiles out? The ones that come with the program and the ones listed in the original post of this, seem a bit buggy.


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...queue-402.html ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

----------


## happydado

> too many results.
> 
> could you give me the name of the profile so i can search for it? the combat rogue default in PQR is very bad.


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...queue-402.html ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

here u can find blinded profile for combat

----------


## iEthos

> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...queue-402.html ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)


THANK YOU, for linking that, these are working MUCH better!  :Big Grin:

----------


## cukiemunster

> Answer is no, there is no pve frost profile. Why should their be? Got arcane and fire the only viable pve specs.


Well according to Rawr and simcraft, my 381 mage frost spec is only about 1.5k dps behind arcane, and 2.5k behind fire. This is well within the realm of being "viable". A few good RNG blasts with Deep Freeze or w/e would pull ~ or above arcane. Considering the niche that frost pve has always had, I am just surprised that there is not already one released, but I digress. I appreciate you atleast answering me that there is no current frost pve spec on this thread, since i was going batshit searching and reading 427 pages. Now does anyone know if that code I listed would work for Ultraxion and Madness button pushing for all profiles? Or is it more complicated than just adding a few lines of code?

----------


## BHLDepression

Any updated fire / arcane rotations for a mage? PM me if you have one

----------


## jackus

> since i got a good review on my Spell Reflect code, here's the Disarm code that should go along with it..... This one has even more of a chance of being buggy than Spell Reflect
> 
> Spell Name: Disarm
> Spell ID: 676
> Target: Custom
> LUA Code:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Im gonna test your spell reflect and disarm.

Spell reflect first. Can you make Spellreflect check if pummel is ready before it spell reflects? I uses this pummel:


```
local buff = { 118,116,61305,28271,28272,61780,61721,2637,33786,5185,8936,50464,19750,82326,2061,9484,605,8129,331,8004,51505,403,77472,51514,5782,1120,48181,30108 }

local castingSpell, _, _, _, _, endTime = UnitCastingInfo("target")
for i,v in ipairs(buff) do
if IsSpellInRange("Pummel", "target") == 1 and PQR_IsOutOfSight("target") == false and castingSpell == GetSpellInfo(v) and endTime/1000 - GetTime() < 0.5  then 
  if not UnitBuffID("target", 31821) and not UnitBuffID("target", 89485) then
    return true 
  end 
end
end
```

I would like that it would pummel if a mage eg is sheeping me. And lets my pummel gets faked, it will spellreflect because pummel is on CD. But it should only do that if im on the mage and near him. It should still spellreflect if im on a priest and a mage is my focus target and he is sheeping me. I hope you understand me  :Smile:  eles PM me.

And the disarm, does it check if my war is in range of the target? Coz the old disarm keeps stance dancing if the target is out of range.


Last thing, do I still need _PvP Arms: Reflect Check_ in the rotation for the new spell reflect to work? 
And is the new spellreflect like this:
Spell Name: PvP Arms: Spell Reflect
Spell ID: 23920
Target: Custom?????
delay: xxx ?????

EDIT: last thing  :Smile: 
with the new spellreflect and disarm code, do i still need PvP Arms: Change to DS and PvP Arms: Change to BS?

----------


## stec2012

Anyone know how i can Tweak Onya's Resto shaman profile so it doesnt try to use Chain heal as much in 10 mans when there are quite a few people really low on health?

I've tried just removing it, but it doesnt seem to cast other heals as much then, just lots of random pauses.

----------


## saga3180

> was hoping my question would lead to ur solution..... changing into an aura should fix it....


I keep changing auras but i keep getting errors.

----------


## Meatglue

@Cokx

You tease, looking forward to seeing what you got for hpally/ret. Dragonfire ret pvp seems a bit buggy at times. Hoping you have word of glory to all party members for arena.

----------


## js1974

> @Cokx
> 
> You tease, looking forward to seeing what you got for hpally/ret. Dragonfire ret pvp seems a bit buggy at times. Hoping you have word of glory to all party members for arena.


What problems have you had with Dragonfire profile? I've had no issues with it there are some things that could be modified but overall it's a solid profile.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Im gonna test your spell reflect and disarm.
> 
> Spell reflect first. Can you make Spellreflect check if pummel is ready before it spell reflects? I uses this pummel:
> 
> 
> ```
> local buff = { 118,116,61305,28271,28272,61780,61721,2637,33786,5185,8936,50464,19750,82326,2061,9484,605,8129,331,8004,51505,403,77472,51514,5782,1120,48181,30108 }
> 
> local castingSpell, _, _, _, _, endTime = UnitCastingInfo("target")
> ...


i explained what the Spell Reflect needed about a page before Disarm code.... SpellID: 0 Target: Doesn't matter Delay: 0
they both have range checks. You don't need any of the old abilities. I may consider adding in a pummel check into it, but for now I recommend custom adding a getspellcooldown check yourself :-) 

Can't wait to either hear success or failure stories XD

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I keep changing auras but i keep getting errors.


Hmm weird.... try loading pvp and see if that causes it to go away... and maybe try deleting your cache folder before you start wow...

----------


## Meatglue

> What problems have you had with Dragonfire profile? I've had no issues with it there are some things that could be modified but overall it's a solid profile.


I had troubles getting seal of truth to cast automatically when entering an arena match. Also, didn't seem to heal my party members with word of glory.

----------


## firepong

> Well according to Rawr and simcraft, my 381 mage frost spec is only about 1.5k dps behind arcane, and 2.5k behind fire. This is well within the realm of being "viable". A few good RNG blasts with Deep Freeze or w/e would pull ~ or above arcane. Considering the niche that frost pve has always had, I am just surprised that there is not already one released, but I digress. I appreciate you atleast answering me that there is no current frost pve spec on this thread, since i was going batshit searching and reading 427 pages. Now does anyone know if that code I listed would work for Ultraxion and Madness button pushing for all profiles? Or is it more complicated than just adding a few lines of code?


The thing about Frost spec in raids is this. It's not that it ISN'T a good profile to use, but because it just can't use most of it's trees talents. For example, raid bosses cannot be frozen, as they are immune. You loose all your increased crit chance because of this. And because of that, there goes most of your damage. The raid environment is nothing like heroics where the trash make up 80% of the encounter and the other 20% is the boss. It's more around 50/50 in raids. You can go frost on trash and arcane/fire on bosses, sure, but like everyone is saying, there is no profile for frost PvE, it's just not viable enough to make one.

P.S. The above is my perspective, don't take it as everyone else'.

----------


## svs

Hello community!
I've been trying to use some Holy Paladin profiles recently and only one made by Sheepmoon is working for me. Got it here: pqr-svn-profiles - Revision 24: /Paladin/Holy
Profile is almost perfect, except one thing - it doesn't use Judgment at all and my 392 pally goes oom in heavy fights pretty fast. I've tried copying Judgment ability from other holly pally profiles with no luck.
Could some one code Judgment to use it on cd on current tank's target, regardless on players mana? Thanks in advance.

----------


## Kezzin86

Looking for some recent shaman profiles.

Enh PvE / PvP
Resto PvE / PvP
Elemental PvE / PvP

Willing to pay for your time, if you're willing to code them properly. Ty.

----------


## peopleliketofart

Plz, plz plz, could someone update pg1, or the wiki, with the profiles in here? like previously mentioned, 427 pages + ADHD = *explosion*, would be much appreciated

----------


## Meatglue

> The thing about Frost spec in raids is this. It's not that it ISN'T a good profile to use, but because it just can't use most of it's trees talents. For example, raid bosses cannot be frozen, as they are immune. You loose all your increased crit chance because of this. And because of that, there goes most of your damage. The raid environment is nothing like heroics where the trash make up 80% of the encounter and the other 20% is the boss. It's more around 50/50 in raids. You can go frost on trash and arcane/fire on bosses, sure, but like everyone is saying, there is no profile for frost PvE, it's just not viable enough to make one.
> 
> P.S. The above is my perspective, don't take it as everyone else'.


Sheuron made a pve frost but if he will have to search for it on his own because it will be towards the start of this thread since I believe it was wotlk. I am sure the rotation would be the same. What you said is totally correct, you don't see pve frost mages for a reason.

----------


## Benjamin779

What Rotation profile do you guys/girls recommend for an Arms warrior in PvP(I'm level 85)? Just looking for one that does good DPS. Thanks!

----------


## sportplayer2k

Im willing to pay for an unholy dk profile that supports Gurthalak, Voice of the Deeps. Bubbba's Unholy dks profiles are outdated

----------


## Kaolla

> Im willing to pay for an unholy dk profile that supports Gurthalak, Voice of the Deeps. Bubbba's Unholy dks profiles are outdated


Can you explain precisely _what_ is unique about Gurthalak that it requires extra attention? I know that it spawns MF tentacles; do these require a different ability queue?

I haven't played my DK in a long time, but I'm willing to give Unholy another shot if anyone can clarify the state of the spec  :Smile:

----------


## svs

> Can you explain precisely _what_ is unique about Gurthalak that it requires extra attention? I know that it spawns MF tentacles; do these require a different ability queue?


There is nothing special in Gurthalak. But I agree - decent Unholy DK rotation would be much appreciated!

----------


## Syncho

When I load up PQR instead of it giving me the option of choosing which character im using, it says "Edit Mode (No Bot Functionality)". Does anyone know how to resolve this?

PS. Sorry if this has already been asked but with 428 pages, I dont have time to read them all  :Smile: .

----------


## bu_ba_911

> When I load up PQR instead of it giving me the option of choosing which character im using, it says "Edit Mode (No Bot Functionality)". Does anyone know how to resolve this?
> 
> PS. Sorry if this has already been asked but with 428 pages, I dont have time to read them all .


Run PQR as Admin..... Run WoW in 32 bit mode.... and use Directx9....... and run wow in either windowed or windowed(fullscreen)

-------

and can some1 say why my unholy profile is so bad? srsly?

----------


## sportplayer2k

> Can you explain precisely _what_ is unique about Gurthalak that it requires extra attention? I know that it spawns MF tentacles; do these require a different ability queue?
> 
> I haven't played my DK in a long time, but I'm willing to give Unholy another shot if anyone can clarify the state of the spec


Well mostly the profile is outdated, Im using 2x HM axe with leets profile and doing amazing dps. but I just got gurthalak and tried the unholy profile by bubba but its doing at least 7k dps lower. Keep in mind this is with the same gear, just new reforges, ilvl400

edit: also bubbas unholy profile isnt using my eng enchant on gloves for some reason and has been keeping a frost rune up

----------


## Syncho

> Run PQR as Admin..... Run WoW in 32 bit mode.... and use Directx9....... and run wow in either windowed or windowed(fullscreen)


How do I run wow in 32bit mode?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> How do I run wow in 32bit mode?


if you are running wow in 64 bit, google remove 64 bit wow crap or something

----------


## Syncho

> if you are running wow in 64 bit, google remove 64 bit wow crap or something


Ah Thank You! Its working again now  :Big Grin:  +rep for you sir

----------


## Benjamin779

Bu_ba_911 - Whenever I run your Arms PVP(BubbaBossSDv3) and I attack a target the rotation doesn't start or do anything. And yes I have it enabled  :Big Grin:  Well aside from that which PvP rotation do you recommend for an arms warrior? Thanks!

Edit- Also with Arms PVP(BubbaBossSDv3) when run it will use Battleshout and throwdown, then nothing will happen and a blizzard message will popup and say your addons are causing a number of errors asking to disable. This only happens when I run your Arms PVP.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Bu_ba_911 - Whenever I run your Arms PVP(BubbaBossSDv3) and I attack a target the rotation doesn't start or do anything. And yes I have it enabled  Well aside from that which PvP rotation do you recommend for an arms warrior? Thanks!


do you have throwdown? i'm currently running my armspvp i just downloaded off my google code page, made a simple edit to check if throwdown was known or not (since im pve specced atm) and it runs fine :-/

----------


## Benjamin779

I am using the default one that comes with PQR rotations upon download. I have everything, I am a level 85 Arms warrior.

----------


## Benjamin779

I got it to work, I just used tortoise SVN and updated everything!

----------


## Omaha303

For those currently using a DW Frost DK PVP, which one is working better for you? I don't want to point me to a specific page; all I need is the name of the coder. So far I think Zemnexx, Diesal, Bubba and Sheuron are the only ones who released one. Thanks in advance for your comments.

----------


## romb0t

@SportPlayer2K
In order to use your Engineering trick on gloves, add the ability (found in Xeron profile):


```
Name: USE GLOVES
Spell Id: 0
Code:
local _,cd,havecd = GetInventoryItemCooldown("player",10)

if cd == 0 and havecd == 1  
and UnitChannelInfo("player") == nil 
then 
  UseInventoryItem(10) 
  return true
end
```

Then add this ability in the top of your rotation.

----------


## saga3180

> Hmm weird.... try loading pvp and see if that causes it to go away... and maybe try deleting your cache folder before you start wow...



Just loaded pvp and works fine but i still cant get the pve one to work

----------


## Bossqwerty

> @Boss
> Your SMFBeta profile is ****ing insane! I've got a 403 Souldrinker in MH and 378 HoT sword in OH and I'm bursting 50k+ on HM Wlord and sustaining 40k+ it's rivaling my Arms SD DPS >_> Im hoping to get a 403 Nokaled or another 403 SD to really see dps.
> next week HM HoM is auto mine so if i get that as my BiS MH and Kaled in OH DPS will increase dramatically. I don't see any problems with that SMF or TG Beta profiles and rarely see the word "cats" spam my chatwindow lol.. Dunno if that's a part of a code you left in or not but apart from that no problems whatsoever with either of the 2.
> 
> On another note are you using the Simcraft rotation for SMF? Just wondering.
> 
> As always ****ing great job, man.


Thanks. And no I'm not using the simcraft rotation, I found that while they're pretty good they really aren't optimal. As far as making a PvP profile goes I'll definitely look into it, I have a lot going on in the next few days so I won't have anything done soon. I know someone mentioned having a pvp warrior profile, if they could PM that to me so I could check it and get an idea of what I'd be getting into that would be great.

I'm still looking for someone to help me out with a swing timer by the way. Would make a big difference for my profiles.

----------


## bu_ba_911

Updated Spell Reflect and Disarm for peoples to try please!!!! <3 So hard trying to test these in BG's >.< things happen to fast to see what I wanna see.... So if you guys have willing friends, try dueling them  :Big Grin: 

Name: Spell Reflect
Delay: 0
Spell ID: 0
Target: Anything
LUA Code:


```
local ReflectID = { 
	33786, -- Cyclone
	28272, -- Pig Poly
	118, -- Sheep Poly
	61305, -- Cat Poly
	61721, -- Rabbit Poly
	61780, -- Turkey Poly
	28271, -- Turtle Poly
	51514, -- Hex
	51505, -- Lava Burst
	339, -- Entangling Roots
	30451, -- Acrane Blast
	605 -- Mind Control
}
local CastingTarget = nil

for _, reflectID in ipairs(ReflectID) do
	for i=1, 5 do
		local aTarget = "arena"..tostring(i)
		local inRange = IsSpellInRange(tostring(GetSpellInfo(57755)), aTarget)
		if UnitExists(aTarget) and inRange == 1 then
			if UnitCastingInfo(aTarget) == GetSpellInfo(reflectID) then
				if GetSpellCooldown(23920) == 0 or UnitBuffID("player", 23920) then
					local stance = GetShapeshiftForm()
					if UnitPower("player") > 15 then
						if stance == 1 or stance == 2 then
							spellReflect = 1
							CastingTarget = aTarget
						else
							CastSpellByID(2457, "player")
							spellReflect = 1
							CastingTarget = aTarget
						end
					end
				end
			end
		end
	end
	if UnitExists("focus") then
		if UnitCastingInfo("focus") == GetSpellInfo(reflectID) then
			if GetSpellCooldown(23920) == 0 or UnitBuffID("player", 23920) then
				local stance = GetShapeshiftForm()
				if UnitPower("player") > 15 then
					if stance == 1 or stance == 2 then
						spellReflect = 1
						CastingTarget = "focus"
					else
						CastSpellByID(2457, "player")
						spellReflect = 1
						CastingTarget = "focus"
					end
				end
			end
		end
	end
	if UnitExists("target") then
		if UnitCastingInfo("target") == GetSpellInfo(reflectID) then
			if GetSpellCooldown(23920) == 0 or UnitBuffID("player", 23920) then
				local stance = GetShapeshiftForm()
				if UnitPower("player") > 15 then
					if stance == 1 or stance == 2 then
						spellReflect = 1
						CastingTarget = "target"
					else
						CastSpellByID(2457, "player")
						spellReflect = 1
						CastingTarget = "target"
					end
				end
			end
		end
	end
end

if spellReflect == 1 and CastingTarget then
	if IsEquippedItemType("Shields") then
		if UnitBuffID("player", 23920) and UnitCastingInfo(CastingTarget) then
			return true
		elseif not UnitCastingInfo(CastingTarget)  then
			spellReflect = nil
			RunMacroText("/equip Ruthless Gladiator's Decapitator")
			return true
		elseif UnitCastingInfo(CastingTarget) then
			CastSpellByID(23920, "player")
			return true
		end
	elseif not IsEquippedItemType("Shields") then
		if UnitCastingInfo(CastingTarget) then
			RunMacroText("/equip Riftrent Waraxe")
			RunMacroText("/equip Catapult Loading Scoop")
			return true
		elseif not UnitCastingInfo(CastingTarget) then
			spellReflect = nil
		end
	end
elseif IsEquippedItemType("Shields") then
	spellReflect = nil
	RunMacroText("/equip Ruthless Gladiator's Decapitator")
	return true
end
```

Name: Disarm
Delay: 0
Spell ID: 71
Target: Player
LUA Code:


```
local DisarmDebuffs = {31884, 59016, 18499, 2825, 32182, 2825, 32182, 51713, 51271, 33702, 20572, 33697, 99740, 1719, 46924, 12472 }
local DisarmCD = GetSpellCooldown(676)
local stance = GetShapeshiftForm()

if DisarmCD == 0 then
	for _, v in ipairs(DisarmDebuffs) do
		for i = 1, 5 do
			local aTarget = "arena"..tostring(i)
			local ainRange = IsSpellInRange(676, aTarget)
			if UnitExists(aTarget) and ainRange == 1 then
				if UnitBuffID(aTarget, v) then
					if stance == 2 then
						CastSpellByID(676, aTarget)
						return false
					else
						return true
					end
				end
			end
		end
		local tinRange = IsSpellInRange(676, "target")
		if UnitExists("target") and tinRange == 1 then
			if UnitBuffID("target", v) then
				if stance == 2 then
					CastSpellByID(676, "target")
					return false
				else
					return true
				end
			end
		end
		local finRange = IsSpellInRange(676, "focus")
		if UnitExists("focus") and finRange == 1 then
			if UnitBuffID("focus", v) then
				if stance == 2 then
					CastSpellByID(676, "focus")
					return false
				else
					return true
				end
			end
		end
	end
elseif stance == 2  then
	if GetPrimaryTalentTree() ~= 3 then
		CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(2457)), "player")
		return false
	end
end
```

Same as always, replace the /equip [weapon] with your own weapon names......

Trying a new approach to Disarm... may revert back to old way since I found a workaround my original problem that made me switch styles  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ticklets

Boss, quick question. I downloaded your TG5.3 Beta and I worked on it so it can suit me while leveling my warrior. However, for some reason, it spams me with "cats" in my chat.

Any idea why?

EDIT: it even does it when I am looting, skinning or herb..ing?

----------


## dklcfr

@ticklets: 



> Haha, yeah sorry about that. I don't know exactly which ability it's in. Just go through each one and check the "perform after lua" tab and erase it when you find it.





> @Boss
> 
> Just FYI: It reside in "Ultraxion", "Colossus Smash Eggs", "IRBS" .
> 
> Thanks

----------


## ticklets

Man, the ONLY time I decide to be lazy and the question has already been answered. Boy is my face red!

Thanks a ton, dklcfr.

----------


## erakoma

> Thanks. And no I'm not using the simcraft rotation, I found that while they're pretty good they really aren't optimal. As far as making a PvP profile goes I'll definitely look into it, I have a lot going on in the next few days so I won't have anything done soon. I know someone mentioned having a pvp warrior profile, if they could PM that to me so I could check it and get an idea of what I'd be getting into that would be great.
> 
> I'm still looking for someone to help me out with a swing timer by the way. Would make a big difference for my profiles.



I love ur proffiles man. They are ****ing insane. Im using the pve arms profile and will never change to anyone else  :Smile: 
But one thing i have tryed to find out is wtf does SMF andTG mean? tryed to google it and looked in the forum but couldnt find anything. Just make a fast reply for me and ill buy u a beer :P

----------


## dklcfr

Single Minded Fury and Titans Grip. (Where you choose dual wielding 1 handers or 2 handers as a fury warrior.)

----------


## erakoma

> Single Minded Fury and Titans Grip. (Where you choose dual wielding 1 handers or 2 handers as a fury warrior.)


hahahah i would never thought of thoose 2  :Stick Out Tongue:  was guessing lots of difrent things tho :P thanx mate  :Smile:

----------


## Bossqwerty

> Single Minded Fury and Titans Grip. (Where you choose dual wielding 1 handers or 2 handers as a fury warrior.)


That's right. All 3 profiles are top notch and should be equally viable. Arms will still pull ahead a bit in the end though.

----------


## sportplayer2k

> @SportPlayer2K
> In order to use your Engineering trick on gloves, add the ability (found in Xeron profile):
> 
> 
> ```
> Name: USE GLOVES
> Spell Id: 0
> Code:
> local _,cd,havecd = GetInventoryItemCooldown("player",10)
> ...


thanks, and people need to stop asking for "pvp rotations" there is no pvp rotation, keep this to pve

----------


## Meatglue

> That's right. All 3 profiles are top notch and should be equally viable. Arms will still pull ahead a bit in the end though.


See Bubba's SVN he has it.

----------


## ticklets

Err, Boss. I tried to delete the "cats" thing from the 3 abilities, but for some reason it keeps adding itself back into colossus smash eggs. 

I even completely deleted the ability and pasted the code into a new one, and it re-added the cats part...

Any ideas?

----------


## Bossqwerty

> Err, Boss. I tried to delete the "cats" thing from the 3 abilities, but for some reason it keeps adding itself back into colossus smash eggs. 
> 
> I even completely deleted the ability and pasted the code into a new one, and it re-added the cats part...
> 
> Any ideas?


Make sure when you erase it you click save BEFORE you switch tabs. So press save in the "perform after lua" after you've erased it.

----------


## erakoma

PQR should get a own forum with subforums for all classes easyer to find and everything

----------


## Meatglue

@Boss

If you need help finding the profile or what specific abilities to add let me know. I know Bubba just added some fresh Disarm/Spell Reflect abilities but the rest should be included in his. Hamstring, shattering throw, berserker rage out of cc's, etc..

----------


## Xelper

> PQR should get a own forum with subforums for all classes easyer to find and everything


The first post has links to the wiki for each classes rotations. The profile authors can add links to their posts there.

----------


## cukiemunster

> The first post has links to the wiki for each classes rotations. The profile authors can add links to their posts there.


Yes they can, but nobody does. Which makes finding profiles a real pain in the ass. Cause when you ask someone for one, you get "just search" which is a pain in itself

----------


## sheuron

Ultimate guide to find profiles on a thread with 400+ post

1. Click on the link above "Search Thread"
2. Enter the word "http"
3. Profit

----------


## Meatglue

Do what I do, check the forums everyday for updates. It's what I look forward to doing before starting wow. :P

----------


## Kaolla

> ultimate guide to find profiles on a thread with 400+ post
> 
> 1. Click on the link above "search thread"
> 2. Enter the word "http"
> 3. Profit


Noooo! Not the secret! <3

----------


## TehVoyager

Googlebee

I pulled down this app to poke around with it. i've only been running it in edit mode, no interest in risking my account.

im not seeing you call Thrash anywhere. its decent DPS.

im also not seeing Feral Faerie Fire called, besides the initial application. it, on avarage, does more damage than lacerate.

im also seeing bash called regularly.

i'd like to suggest you take a poke around this thread, and look into converting there priority list into a rotation.

Also, you have a bear rotation and a cat rotation. i'd like to suggest a Bearcat rotation (yes its a thing lol)
The Inconspicuous Bear Forums &bull; View topic - Ah! Bears! Cataclysm Tanking (v4.3)

----------


## cukiemunster

> Ultimate guide to find profiles on a thread with 400+ post
> 
> 1. Click on the link above "Search Thread"
> 2. Enter the word "http"
> 3. Profit


Yes, the only problem with doing that (and searching in general) is that the title of each post that it finds DOES NOT TELL YOU what the profile in it is. You actually have to open every post that you find while searching to see what is in each one. Having the people that create these profiles actually taking the time to LIST them on the OP would not only help them get more recognition for their work by making it more accessible to new PQR users, but would also help you find bugs/errors/w/e because it would be used by more people. Either that or list your updated profiles or profiles svn in your signature. You take the time out of your lifes to create the profiles for everyone, why would you NOT want it used by all?

----------


## me28791

> if you are running wow in 64 bit, google remove 64 bit wow crap or something


open launcher, options>game preferences> tick the box that says launch 32-bit client.......win?

----------


## Deva

> Googlebee
> 
> I pulled down this app to poke around with it. i've only been running it in edit mode, no interest in risking my account.
> 
> im not seeing you call Thrash anywhere. its decent DPS.
> 
> im also not seeing Feral Faerie Fire called, besides the initial application. it, on avarage, does more damage than lacerate.
> 
> im also seeing bash called regularly.
> ...


If I remember the rotation you're referring to, boy, that one's old! Although it was one of, if not, the best bear profiles available out there. I think Xelper was working on a feral tank profile a while ago, but other than that, I haven't seen/heard of any other bear profiles in the works.

----------


## saga3180

Are there any resto shammy profiles that can be used while leveling ? (Atm im 65)
Or any Versions that i can used to just modify myself?

----------


## LtButterman

> That's right. All 3 profiles are top notch and should be equally viable. Arms will still pull ahead a bit in the end though.


Thats what I thought too.. Till I burst 95k on LFR Madness and sustained 75 till the end, beating my arms attempts by a large margin :l I think Arms relies too much on Gurthalak procs.

----------


## noah11213

Looking for help on an older like 200 pages ago feral cat dps profile. Basically i need to update it to work with the T13 set bonus'. Now I figured out how to make the 2 piece work by just changing the mobhealth % section for fero bite/rip, however I am lost at adding another ability "Ravage!" and where to stick it in the profile, etc. Basically i need to make my profile cast ravage after tigers fury. Tahnks in advance for any input.

----------


## me28791

> Looking for help on an older like 200 pages ago feral cat dps profile. Basically i need to update it to work with the T13 set bonus'. Now I figured out how to make the 2 piece work by just changing the mobhealth % section for fero bite/rip, however I am lost at adding another ability "Ravage!" and where to stick it in the profile, etc. Basically i need to make my profile cast ravage after tigers fury. Tahnks in advance for any input.


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2185594 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

might help you

----------


## noah11213

Aaaaand, thats EXACTLY what I was looking for. Much <3

----------


## firepong

> If I remember the rotation you're referring to, boy, that one's old! Although it was one of, if not, the best bear profiles available out there. I think Xelper was working on a feral tank profile a while ago, but other than that, I haven't seen/heard of any other bear profiles in the works.


If I ever get around to it, I'll try and upgrade the bear profile to work for the new tier. I don't tank as often as I used now that I just do feral DPS, but I'll see what I can do. I'll try and add in checks and such for t13 2p and 4p cause I know the 4p is epic for raid heals on Zon'ozz every other black phases, depending on how your guild runs it. But ye, I know the bear tank rotation needs a lot of loving. Most of the time when I use it, I actually disable it and just do it all manually.




> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2185594 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)
> 
> might help you


Ye, I think I'm finally going to add the link to that profile in my sig now that I've got access to do it  :Smile:

----------


## firepong

Ok guys, I added links to my updated feral DPS rotation as well as my semi-decent coded Boomkin profile. Lets hope someone actually remembers to search for my when they are looking for one  :Wink:

----------


## bbatotas

Fair warning -- these profiles are bare-bones, if you need anything go ahead and add it yourself. They're single-target only.

Unholy -- good luck getting DnD working, I've searched all I can and ended up not getting anything to work. I modified buba's DnD code but it doesn't always work for me. Everything else *should* be optimal.

BbaUnholy_DEATHKNIGHT_Abilities.xml
BbaUnholy_DEATHKNIGHT_Rotations.xml

MasterFrost -- I know someone else has already released one, but this should be a significant improvement. Again, single-target only, AoE shouldn't be too hard to make for yourself.

BbaMasterFrost_DEATHKNIGHT_Abilities.xml
BbaMasterFrost_DEATHKNIGHT_Rotations.xml

Let me know how it goes.

----------


## firepong

Ok guys, this is a profile I started on a hour ago for Bear Tanks. This is Pure Alpha stage, single target attacks only. Only Cooldown that's in this rotation at the moment is Enrage on Left Control down.

Rundown of rotation:
Mangle starter and casts when Berserk talent procs
Demoralizing Roar if not on targets
Applies 1 stack Lacerate
Thrash to apply Bleed
Applies Remaining Lacerate Stacks
Pulverize
Faerie Fire
Lacerate back to 3 stacks
Mauls whenever Rage is above 50 to keep from starving other attacks out of Rage (Temporary until tested to get optimal Rage setting)
Then Lacerate Filler till more Priority Move Comes Available.


For the profile, what I suggest is to only start it on bosses and just do trash manually or use another one of the profiles around.

I have not tested on anything but a target dummy to make sure that there is NO coding problems. There is nothing special, like Spell Known checks, so you will have to have all the spells that I have in the rotation in your spellbook.
AGAIN, PURELY ALPHA. PROVIDE FEEDBACK PLEASE!!

Now the link:

Check Signature for Link

And I'm off to bed. I'll be back on later today. Just send PM or post here about the Profile.

EDIT* When I get some feedback on how this is working/have time to test myself, I will start coding in the rotation for AoE mobs as well as code for Frenzied Regeneration. The way I'm going to do Frenzied Regen is when the buff is active (will be on the same key down press as enrage) and Enrage is active, all other spells will be put on the back burner as to not rage starve player to get maximum effectiveness out of the T13 4p set bonus.

----------


## sportplayer2k

> Fair warning -- these profiles are bare-bones, if you need anything go ahead and add it yourself. They're single-target only.
> 
> Unholy -- good luck getting DnD working, I've searched all I can and ended up not getting anything to work. I modified buba's DnD code but it doesn't always work for me. Everything else *should* be optimal.
> 
> BbaUnholy_DEATHKNIGHT_Abilities.xml
> BbaUnholy_DEATHKNIGHT_Rotations.xml
> 
> MasterFrost -- I know someone else has already released one, but this should be a significant improvement. Again, single-target only, AoE shouldn't be too hard to make for yourself.
> 
> ...


testing both

can u state what you added/fixed/changed for both?

edit: 
the unholy profile uses DnD randomly whereever my mouse over is.
Would be nice if the profiles could start after combat starts,not as soon as you target a enemy

----------


## darksahde

> Fair warning -- these profiles are bare-bones, if you need anything go ahead and add it yourself. They're single-target only.
> 
> Unholy -- good luck getting DnD working, I've searched all I can and ended up not getting anything to work. I modified buba's DnD code but it doesn't always work for me. Everything else *should* be optimal.
> 
> BbaUnholy_DEATHKNIGHT_Abilities.xml
> BbaUnholy_DEATHKNIGHT_Rotations.xml
> 
> MasterFrost -- I know someone else has already released one, but this should be a significant improvement. Again, single-target only, AoE shouldn't be too hard to make for yourself.
> 
> ...


You can totally ask permission from BossQWERT for his code for Heroic leap in his warrior profile. should behave the same for DnD, just change the name.

----------


## firepong

> Fair warning -- these profiles are bare-bones, if you need anything go ahead and add it yourself. They're single-target only.
> 
> Unholy -- good luck getting DnD working, I've searched all I can and ended up not getting anything to work. I modified buba's DnD code but it doesn't always work for me. Everything else *should* be optimal.
> 
> BbaUnholy_DEATHKNIGHT_Abilities.xml
> BbaUnholy_DEATHKNIGHT_Rotations.xml
> 
> MasterFrost -- I know someone else has already released one, but this should be a significant improvement. Again, single-target only, AoE shouldn't be too hard to make for yourself.
> 
> ...


Try this for DnD. Will cast spell on Mouseover Target

Name: Death and Decay
SpellID: 0
Delay: 500
Target: Target



```
if IsLeftShiftKeyDown() and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() 
and not UnitChannelInfo("player") 
then 
  CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(43265)))
  if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end 
  return true 
end
```

EDIT* No way of testing this out as my DK is sitting at 58  :Wink:  But it should work as it's the same way I have my Wild Mushrooms codded on my Boomkin spec. If need be, I can probably code in a Cooldown checker in there as well.

----------


## me28791

> Ok guys, this is a profile I started on a hour ago for Bear Tanks. This is Pure Alpha stage, single target attacks only. Only Cooldown that's in this rotation at the moment is Enrage on Left Control down.
> 
> Rundown of rotation:
> Mangle starter and casts when Berserk talent procs
> Demoralizing Roar if not on targets
> Applies 1 stack Lacerate
> Thrash to apply Bleed
> Applies Remaining Lacerate Stacks
> Pulverize
> ...




no the 4 piece is glyphed situationally which you should now if you raid :P

but generally is only unglyphed for purple slimes on herioc yorshaj else generally (I say generally) it is better to have it glyphd and especially on herioc ultraxion

I ill have a look at it soon, am doing mine own well is done, but that is a different story (mainly me wanting to learn to lua program and since I know the bear tank so good.....

and instead of enrage being a alt castable, maybe change it so it checks the lvl of the mob and if a boss, have it cast on CD but only when under 80 rage or so (mine is a little more complex then that but yea)

also no idea if your going have enrage as a rage generator but you should only need it if you are mauling, tho should be used due to KoTJ, but with a boss attacking you you generally will be able to keep to most of your rotation while staying postive dps, so even having it just use mangle and lacerte + pulv to help with dmg reduction will keep you postive rage

----------


## Shayden85

Are there any marksmen or survival profile ?
I have tried 1 that i found but that one werent any good.

----------


## firepong

> no the 4 piece is glyphed situationally which you should now if you raid :P
> 
> but generally is only unglyphed for purple slimes on herioc yorshaj else generally (I say generally) it is better to have it glyphd and especially on herioc ultraxion
> 
> I ill have a look at it soon, am doing mine own well is done, but that is a different story (mainly me wanting to learn to lua program and since I know the bear tank so good.....
> 
> and instead of enrage being a alt castable, maybe change it so it checks the lvl of the mob and if a boss, have it cast on CD but only when under 80 rage or so (mine is a little more complex then that but yea)
> 
> also no idea if your going have enrage as a rage generator but you should only need it if you are mauling, tho should be used due to KoTJ, but with a boss attacking you you generally will be able to keep to most of your rotation while staying postive dps, so even having it just use mangle and lacerte + pulv to help with dmg reduction will keep you postive rage


Now see, the thing is, I DON'T Tank in my raids, I'm a feral DPS. I do know that Frenzied Regen is glyphed for specific bosses and all that good stuff when I was reading up for the profile. I've tanked a few heroics with the bear and that's it. Other than what the Bear guide is saying for 4.3, I'm mainly shooting blind here.

I will have AoE built in, and all the Taunt cool-downs, and like i was saying, Frenzied Regen on prob another key as well.

I can change Enrage to being used with 80 rage no problem, but if i do that, I might as well just stick a cool-down checker in there and just check to see when it's off as anytime your below 80 energy, it will pop it no matter what. And like you just said, you will have more than enough rage through the fight if your actually tanking a boss and not a target dummy. I was mainly just wanting Enrage set to where you can use when you want, and again, when Frenzied Regen is used for raid heals.

It will have button clicks for Ultraxion and maybe Madness on reg and Heroic for shrapnel and tanking the tentacle on first platform.

----------


## LtButterman

UPDATE.

@Boss, Just noticed a fault in the SMF Beta profile. When rage drops below 20 it doesnt prioritize Bshout+Brage to gain more rage instead it just auto-attacks for 1-3seconds then continues rotation without using either of the 2 shouts also happens during execution phase when starved for rage.. It seems to only happen when there is no Lust/Hero in the party/raid, otherwise it works just fine :l

Also is there a fix for the infamous "cats" spam? lol It's happening more and more frequently now.

----------


## firepong

@ Sheuron

Would you mind me using your code for checking if Button pressed for AoE and single target for my bear rotation as well as the Updated Feral DPS profile I'm working on? Would like to do that instead of setting up a whole different rotation for my Bear tank rotation as well as upgrading the Feral DPS rotation again to one rotation instead of having to switch back and forth between 2 different rotations.

----------


## Kinkeh

> Fair warning -- these profiles are bare-bones, if you need anything go ahead and add it yourself. They're single-target only.
> 
> Unholy -- good luck getting DnD working, I've searched all I can and ended up not getting anything to work. I modified buba's DnD code but it doesn't always work for me. Everything else *should* be optimal.
> 
> BbaUnholy_DEATHKNIGHT_Abilities.xml
> BbaUnholy_DEATHKNIGHT_Rotations.xml
> 
> MasterFrost -- I know someone else has already released one, but this should be a significant improvement. Again, single-target only, AoE shouldn't be too hard to make for yourself.
> 
> ...


I noticed it wasn't using the engineering gloves, which the original did and it was a increase in DPS. Macro would be /use 10 for the engineering gloves, other then that, I believe it's doing more dps.  :Smile:

----------


## me28791

> Now see, the thing is, I DON'T Tank in my raids, I'm a feral DPS. I do know that Frenzied Regen is glyphed for specific bosses and all that good stuff when I was reading up for the profile. I've tanked a few heroics with the bear and that's it. Other than what the Bear guide is saying for 4.3, I'm mainly shooting blind here.
> 
> I will have AoE built in, and all the Taunt cool-downs, and like i was saying, Frenzied Regen on prob another key as well.
> 
> I can change Enrage to being used with 80 rage no problem, but if i do that, I might as well just stick a cool-down checker in there and just check to see when it's off as anytime your below 80 energy, it will pop it no matter what. And like you just said, you will have more than enough rage through the fight if your actually tanking a boss and not a target dummy. I was mainly just wanting Enrage set to where you can use when you want, and again, when Frenzied Regen is used for raid heals.
> 
> It will have button clicks for Ultraxion and maybe Madness on reg and Heroic for shrapnel and tanking the tentacle on first platform.


enrage should be on cd at all times on a boss fight especially when you get to heriocs, I think the only time I delay mine is on herioc yorhsaj for adds, else there are a few different situations, seriously if you do need help with the tank side ask, I have tanked everything this expansion as a bear so I dont mind helping out a bit if you need it?

----------


## romb0t

@Valma
Sorry to not have given feedbacks before but I do not raid a lot with my Demo.

So there are still issues with Morloch in HM mode (right ctrl to choose the traget does not work) and still hit the issue of "a more powerfull spell already exists" in a second try. I did not have time to capture the log in the debug window.

Then we finish the raid in normal mode and the comments are:
- All seem to go straightforward with no real pain (I did not inactivate the rotation).
- You should add some code in order to ensure that the diablotin is up (yes it is possible to lose him).
- For the mouseover target, you should ensure that it is in sight to avoid the error message that the target is not visible (on the madness, it is quite often due to the size of the Tentacle).
- For all the keys (especially out of combat) you should ensure that the keyboardfocus is not in a text or something where you can type in text otherwise for example, you could esaily cast the "Fire Rain" or the "Teleport portal".

Feature to be added:
- Use of the gloves for engineer
- Use any possible trinkets

Thanks very much for the hard work (still trying to understand all of the code  :Wink: )

PS: when you edit your XML files outside the PQR interface, do you have something to translate the special characters encoding (like " being &amp;&quot; ...) ?

----------


## [Blinded]

*[Blinded]'s Rogue Profile*


Includes :

Subtlety - With Hemorrhage GlyphCombat - Rupture support addedAssassination - I'll add a rotation for this within the next days

HotKeys :

Left Alt : Pause/Start rotation, Default : StartRight CTRL : Enable/Disable CDs, Default : Enabled


Download Link : *( Fixed Version )*
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/60199715/%5B...e_24_02_12.rar

----------


## Omaha303

Hi Sheuron:

I just noticed that on your DK rotations the PVP one is labeled Frost PVP [5/31/5] but on your notes says it was test with a build 3/31/7. Which one is correct? prolly butchery was removed.

----------


## supermann

> *[Blinded]'s Rogue Profile*
> 
> 
> Includes :
> 
> Subtlety - With Hemorrhage GlyphCombat - Rupture support addedAssassination - I'll add a rotation for this within the next days
> 
> HotKeys :
> 
> ...


dont work good, much delay on backstab sometimes, till 3 sec. first profile was much better

----------


## giranimo

NVM, something might be wrong on my end.

----------


## Eff

Just gotten done with some major overhauling of my Resto Druid profile, changes include:

- Added DEBUG code from Valma (toggle with /pqd)
- Fixed decursing, uses current custom target or mouseover (/decurse to enable/disable)
- Moved all healing percentages to functions for easy editing
- Other general fixes, improvements and boss code added

Now since a few people have found they have mana issues, below is an altered list of healing percentages (just copy and paste over the current ones in functions). While the profile is aimed at high-end gear, these values should really help keep the mana usage down and make things more efficient, but obviously your healing throughput is lowered!



```
SpellSwiftmend = 90
SpellRejuv = 90
SpellNourish = 80
SpellRegrowth = 40
SpellHealingTouch = 45
SpellNaturesSwiftness = 40
SpellWildGrowth = 4
```

Download is available here: RestoDruid_Eff_Profile.rar

And you can find more updates/changes on the main post here: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2156781 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

As usual let me know if you run into any issues or want something added!

----------


## [Blinded]

> dont work good, much delay on backstab sometimes, till 3 sec. first profile was much better


Thanks for this!!
I checked FW == nil but it should be FW ~= nil!

Fixed Version
/////

Edit, now it's fixed : http://dl.dropbox.com/u/60199715/%5B...e_24_02_12.rar

----------


## Bossqwerty

> UPDATE.
> 
> @Boss, Just noticed a fault in the SMF Beta profile. When rage drops below 20 it doesnt prioritize Bshout+Brage to gain more rage instead it just auto-attacks for 1-3seconds then continues rotation without using either of the 2 shouts also happens during execution phase when starved for rage.. It seems to only happen when there is no Lust/Hero in the party/raid, otherwise it works just fine :l
> 
> Also is there a fix for the infamous "cats" spam? lol It's happening more and more frequently now.


Thanks. I'll fix this. As for the cats thing:




> Originally Posted by *Bossqwerty*  
> Haha, yeah sorry about that. I don't know exactly which ability it's in. Just go through each one and check the "perform after lua" tab and erase it when you find it.
>  Originally Posted by *darksahde*  
> @Boss
> 
> Just FYI: It reside in "Ultraxion", "Colossus Smash Eggs", "IRBS" .
> 
> Thanks

----------


## TehVoyager

> If I remember the rotation you're referring to, boy, that one's old! Although it was one of, if not, the best bear profiles available out there. I think Xelper was working on a feral tank profile a while ago, but other than that, I haven't seen/heard of any other bear profiles in the works.


i was Looking at the one in the Opening post.

If i knew more about how profiles work and how to Write them, i'd take a look into this, but, alas, as of now im a coding nub, and i couldn't test my profiles  :Frown: 

Where can i find a link to Profile writing?

----------


## stec2012

> Thanks for this!!
> I checked FW == nil but it should be FW ~= nil!
> 
> Fixed Version
> /////
> 
> Edit, now it's fixed : http://dl.dropbox.com/u/60199715/%5B...e_24_02_12.rar


Cant get either the Sublety nor assasination profile to start their rotations.

Overwrote your original profile so im stuck again lol

----------


## [Blinded]

> Cant get either the Sublety nor assasination profile to start their rotations.
> 
> Overwrote your original profile so im stuck again lol


Assassination isn't in this package, but what is the problem with Subtlety?

----------


## TehVoyager

> Ok guys, this is a profile I started on a hour ago for Bear Tanks. This is Pure Alpha stage, single target attacks only. Only Cooldown that's in this rotation at the moment is Enrage on Left Control down.
> 
> Rundown of rotation:
> Mangle starter and casts when Berserk talent procs
> Demoralizing Roar if not on targets
> Applies 1 stack Lacerate
> Thrash to apply Bleed
> Applies Remaining Lacerate Stacks
> Pulverize
> ...


Looks decent so far. IMO leave Survival Instincts and Frenzied Regen as "Manual" buttons. there both off the global, so hitting them wouldnt disrupt the rotation.

When you start working Beserk into the profile you'll want to make it check for the following for optimal useage
1: Lacerate is up with 3 stacks
2: Pulverize is up with greater than 10 seconds left.

When Pulverive is about to drop off (or when the 3 stack of Lacerate is about to drop off) Pulverize. this allows you to keep the +6% improved crit for the full duration of Berk.


a Decent, basic bear AOE rotation is this:

Swipe, Thrash, Swipe, (filler. Mangle, FFF, Demo Roar, Lacerate)

my AOE macro basicly spams Thrash, Swipe, Demo Roar, Swipe (the reason i put thrash first is i use the AOE key for my singletarget thrash application)

Decent so far. Add a "Bearcat" portion too (Mangle/shred (dependant on facing) to 4 CP, TF, Rake, Rip, Mangle/shred to 2 CP, Savage Roar, Mangle/shred to 5 and FB, Refresh Rake and rip before they fall off.
A guide on Bearcat can be located here.
Dragon Soul Bearcat Guide

----------


## Pille0214

@Blinded 

the sub rotation don`t start! sometimes they start after 1minute! or i restart pqr one or two times

----------


## stec2012

> Assassination isn't in this package, but what is the problem with Subtlety?


Ahh ok, the subtlety rotation just doesnt engage mate.

----------


## LtButterman

> Thanks. I'll fix this. As for the cats thing:


Fixed. Thanks  :Smile: 
On another note is there anyway one could help you figure out how to implement realswingtime tweak like you wanted lol.. Thought I'd atleast try search around google or w/e to find some kind of resource :l

----------


## [Blinded]

> @Blinded 
> 
> the sub rotation don`t start! sometimes they start after 1minute! or i restart pqr one or two times


That's strange ...

----------


## abndrew82

BossQwerty

I have not gotten to get in a raid to test your profiles 5.2 or 5.3 as I was needed on my Healer this week.

But I took a lil time today and did 3, 5 Min tests. --- This is for your TG profiles

These are on a 390 ilvl fury warrior, do not have 4p bonus yet. Wielding 1 Gunthak and 1 Chieftan axe

1 with Boss 5.2
1 with Boss 5.3 Beta 
1 with XM's Fury War XMF

Here are the results, some of the numbers of course are skewed by luck as while watching I got alot more Guthak Tentacle spawns during the 5.2 test than the 5.3 And even more during the XMF test

BOSS 5.2 - TG

20398 DPS

Pet did 9%

BOSS 5.3 - TG Beta

19754 DPS

pet did 5%

XM Fury Warrior

21735 DPS

Pet did 15%

I look forward to using them some more, and will probably test either 5.2 or 5.3 beta on LFR Ultraxion and such this weekend.

----------


## byterj

@Blinded

Awsome work on Combat, pulling 29k on dummy  :Smile: 


I think is better use hold ALT to pause rotation, and resume when you "let it go". We already have a stop rotation keybind from PQR itself

Got this code from Xaos Assassination profile, it pauses when you hold ALT and Resume when you let it go. Not sure if its the right part of the code, but i think so.



```
 <Name>-- defensive spells --</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions/><Lua>if modtime == nil then modtime = 0 end if IsRightControlKeyDown() and GetTime() - modtime &gt; 1 then modtime = GetTime() if BSdisabled then BSdisabled = nil print(&quot;Backstab: \124cFF15E61CEnabled&quot;) else BSdisabled = 1 print(&quot;Backstab: \124cFFE61515Disabled&quot;) end end local gougetimer = select(7,UnitDebuffID(&quot;target&quot;,1776)) if IsAltKeyDown() or IsMounted() or SpellIsTargeting() or UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;,1856) or UnitBuffID(&quot;player&quot;,80169) or (gougetimer and gougetimer - GetTime() &gt; 0.2) then return true end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore/><LuaAfter/>
```


Also, add some delay if possible in right CTRL to disable/enable rotation. The profile that i mentioned before have that too, its nice because if you press the key for too long (like 0.2 seconds) it ll not toogle mutiple times.

----------


## supermann

> Thanks for this!!
> I checked FW == nil but it should be FW ~= nil!
> 
> Fixed Version
> /////
> 
> Edit, now it's fixed : http://dl.dropbox.com/u/60199715/%5B...e_24_02_12.rar


next issue :-) found:

if recup or snd shortly end the profile does nothing, wait till BOTH ends, then resume according CP and then reappliyng SnD and Recup, hugh dps loss.
But, awesome work, go on

----------


## [Blinded]

> next issue :-) found:
> 
> if recup or snd shortly end the profile does nothing, wait till BOTH ends, then resume according CP and then reappliyng SnD and Recup, hugh dps loss.
> But, awesome work, go on


There is a bug in this code, i fix it after my raid, sorry for that

----------


## Phobix

I found an issue with the sub rotation blinded. People tend to drop premed in order to get the AE reduction. The profile will freeze if you dont have premed. People either need to take it out of the rotation if they dont have it, or there needs to be a check

----------


## [Blinded]

> i found an issue with the sub rotation blinded. People tend to drop premed in order to get the ae reduction. The profile will freeze if you dont have premed. People either need to take it out of the rotation if they dont have it, or there needs to be a check


thanks for that! now i know whre the bug is ^^

----------


## rovillien

WTB Rogue PVP Leveling Rot (detects level) and decides wich skill prio :P

----------


## Bossqwerty

> BossQwerty
> 
> I have not gotten to get in a raid to test your profiles 5.2 or 5.3 as I was needed on my Healer this week.
> 
> But I took a lil time today and did 3, 5 Min tests. --- This is for your TG profiles
> 
> These are on a 390 ilvl fury warrior, do not have 4p bonus yet. Wielding 1 Gunthak and 1 Chieftan axe
> 
> 1 with Boss 5.2
> ...


Thanks for the feedback. The easiest way to take away at least some of the rng aspect is to just subtract gurths dps from your total. So the numbers would be as follows:

5.2 - 18562
5.3 - 18766
XM - 18472

----------


## bu_ba_911

Alright to the numerous people PM'ing me about Arena Profiles... Current outlook on my plans:
-) Warrior currently has priority, though I may just be doing some background coding and letting Boss take the lead, he seems open to the idea of making PvP/Arena profiles
-) Currently working with Mentally (mostly her work) on SPriest as well. She's doing the main coding on her re-write of SPriest and is getting super excited. It wouldn't be hard to make a PvP/Arena profile with her code, and she also seems open to the idea of doing it herself
-) MM hunter seems to be the one I will be leading after previous two are either done, or at least further along in their development
-) Warlock was added to the list of things I need to do as well... This one may take some time
-) TBD

I'm currently doing school and work and having a life, in 3 weeks school is taken out of the schedule so that's when things will probably pick up for me again. I also just bought a WoW Battlechest + Wrath (<3 Amazon deals) to restart on a new server, because a single character server transfer was more expensive that those two combined (and contrary to popular belief I am not a rich aristocrat swimming in money). Also please note that even when I start writing an arena profile, I only know Paladins like the back of my hand now..... Warlocks like the front of my hand..... The rest are a trial and error experiment  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Also please note that I'm only talking about Arena profiles here, I do have other projects I'm working on as well XD

----------


## sportplayer2k

some one take on dk

----------


## TehVoyager

@sportplayer: DK posted like 1-2 pages back. Search threads before making requests.

----------


## merrikh

> some one take on dk


Be nice if you pointed out what aspect of dk you want some1 to take over. Instead of blurting out a generic useless saying thats no help to the people that are writing profiles. So far 2 of the 3 specs are always being updated.

----------


## bbatotas

Made some changes to my MasterFrost and Unholy profiles.

Frost -- Added glove enchants to PoF. Turned on "Require Combat to Execute Rotation."

BbaMasterFrost_DEATHKNIGHT_Abilities.xml
BbaMasterFrost_DEATHKNIGHT_Rotations.xml

Unholy -- Now saves RP to cast Gargoyle. Updates DnD, hold ctrl to cast, still not optimal, but the best I could do right now. Removed profile notes. Turned on "Require Combat to Execute Rotation."

BbaUnholy_DEATHKNIGHT_Rotations.xml
BbaUnholy_DEATHKNIGHT_Abilities.xml

Let me know if there's anything else to do.

----------


## solarwake

> Made some changes to my MasterFrost and Unholy profiles.
> 
> Frost -- Added glove enchants to PoF. Turned on "Require Combat to Execute Rotation."
> 
> BbaMasterFrost_DEATHKNIGHT_Abilities.xml
> BbaMasterFrost_DEATHKNIGHT_Rotations.xml
> 
> Unholy -- Now saves RP to cast Gargoyle. Updates DnD, hold ctrl to cast, still not optimal, but the best I could do right now. Removed profile notes. Turned on "Require Combat to Execute Rotation."
> 
> ...


Quick question does your masterfrost profile keep one unholy rune up at all times? This will allow runic mastery to proc more often with the 4 piece bonus.

Thanks
Solarwake

----------


## bbatotas

> Quick question does your masterfrost profile keep one unholy rune up at all times? This will allow runic mastery to proc more often with the 4 piece bonus.
> 
> Thanks
> Solarwake


It follows simcraft priority, with some optimization on top of that. In accordance with simcraft, it will try to keep an unholy up, unless you have "death>=1&frost>=1&unholy>=1" or "(death=2&frost=2)|(death=2&unholy=2)|(frost=2&unholy=2)"

----------


## Phobix

Blinded,

I made some changes to combat to suit my needs, dunno if you would want to implement these. The changes include trinket use as well as engi glove use. I also made it so that these CD's follow the rule of control to disable meaning that if you disable CD's the trinkets and gloves will not be used. One thing I would love to see fixed is the sensitivity of the control button to disable CD's, if you dont release the button very quickly, and I mean, within .2 seconds, it will just spam them. Anyway we could make that a button press, IE if you hold it, it only toggles once. and you have to release and press again to toggle back? Thanks!

PS ULing my version for you to look at

----------


## firepong

Ok guys, added some more updates to the Feral Tank profile. This time, there is a whole lot more updates, not just the single target Alpha that I posted. I'll be testing out the rotation more and more and adding more things in the coming days.

Heres the rundown of what I've got set to the note on the Rotation:

Instructions:
-Press Right alt to switch between Raid Mode/Heroic Mode**
-Press Right Control to switch between Single Target/Multi Target***

Focus Second tank for Taunt to work correctly

Taunt: Will have a set number of spells to auto taunt from in Dragon Soul. For example, Will Taunt on Fading light if the Focus Target gets the Debuff. Right now, only actually supports Fading light on Ultraxion cause that is the only debuff I knew the Spell ID on. I will be going through the LFR today so that I can right down all the spells and Spell ID's that need to be added into the Taunt Code.

Will auto check if your in combat or out of combat.

**Raid Mode: Uses Enrage on every Cooldown
**Heroic Mode: Enrage only used when Left Control is held down

***Single Target: Maul set to only cast when Rage is at or above 50 to keep from starving your moves
***Multi Target: Maul set to cast when Rage is at or above 40, because of the tank having more Rage.

@Sheuron I had used some of the code from your profiles for Multi Target Button clicks as well as The Special Events.

This is now in BETA STATUS! Provide feedback please if you use the rotation and IF/WHAT needs to be changed.

LINK IN MY SIGNATURE

----------


## merrikh

> Ok guys, added some more updates to the Feral Tank profile. This time, there is a whole lot more updates, not just the single target Alpha that I posted. I'll be testing out the rotation more and more and adding more things in the coming days.
> 
> Heres the rundown of what I've got set to the note on the Rotation:
> 
> Instructions:
> -Press Right alt to switch between Raid Mode/Heroic Mode**
> -Press Right Control to switch between Single Target/Multi Target***
> 
> Focus Second tank for Taunt to work correctly
> ...


Thank you for doing this. Will be testing in a few hours

----------


## firepong

> Blinded,
> 
> I made some changes to combat to suit my needs, dunno if you would want to implement these. The changes include trinket use as well as engi glove use. I also made it so that these CD's follow the rule of control to disable meaning that if you disable CD's the trinkets and gloves will not be used. One thing I would love to see fixed is the sensitivity of the control button to disable CD's, if you dont release the button very quickly, and I mean, within .2 seconds, it will just spam them. Anyway we could make that a button press, IE if you hold it, it only toggles once. and you have to release and press again to toggle back? Thanks!
> 
> PS ULing my version for you to look at


Might want to upload the profile to MediaFire or the like as the attachment is Pending Approval and I don't know how long that takes to pass, if it even does.

----------


## starl1te

> Thanks for this!!
> I checked FW == nil but it should be FW ~= nil!
> 
> Fixed Version
> /////
> 
> Edit, now it's fixed : http://dl.dropbox.com/u/60199715/%5B...e_24_02_12.rar


i just reverted both BS and hemo to how they were in your original profile from couple days ago "if ( StealthUp == nil and ShadowDanceUp == nil ) and VanishUP == nil then" and it's fine. otherwise it refuses to BS and sits at 100 energy as long as find weakness is up  :Smile:

----------


## [Blinded]

*[Blinded]'s Rogue Profile*


Includes :

Subtlety - With Hemorrhage Glyph/Fixed the issues with premeditation and preparation!Combat - Rupture support added 

HotKeys :

Left Alt : Pause/Start rotation, Default : StartRight CTRL : Enable/Disable CDs, Default : Enabled


Download Link : *( Fixed Version and this time I mean it! rly )*
[Blinded]_Rogue1.1.rar

Pls test and rate it, now this profile should work as intended.
As I said, i'll add an assassination profile within the next days and after this i'll add profession and racial support!

----------


## mrkebo

@Blinded Is it possible to have the left alt pause the rotation as long as its held down? And start back up when you release the left alt?

----------


## [Blinded]

> @Blinded Is it possible to have the left alt pause the rotation as long as its held down? And start back up when you release the left alt?


It's possible i'll send you a pm with the modified version

----------


## mrkebo

> It's possible i'll send you a pm with the modified version


Thanks!!!.

----------


## sportplayer2k

> Be nice if you pointed out what aspect of dk you want some1 to take over. Instead of blurting out a generic useless saying thats no help to the people that are writing profiles. So far 2 of the 3 specs are always being updated.


unholy mostly
leets masterfrost works great, not sure what updates u can do to that  :Smile: 

thanks guys

----------


## sportplayer2k

> Made some changes to my MasterFrost and Unholy profiles.
> 
> Frost -- Added glove enchants to PoF. Turned on "Require Combat to Execute Rotation."
> 
> BbaMasterFrost_DEATHKNIGHT_Abilities.xml
> BbaMasterFrost_DEATHKNIGHT_Rotations.xml
> 
> Unholy -- Now saves RP to cast Gargoyle. Updates DnD, hold ctrl to cast, still not optimal, but the best I could do right now. Removed profile notes. Turned on "Require Combat to Execute Rotation."
> 
> ...


i will personally be trying everything you post. and reforging to test dps for both specs

----------


## [Blinded]

> Thanks!!!.



Edit:: Tested the first three encounter with this "new" rotation and the DPS is nice  :Smile: 
My Rogue has an average ilvl of 392 and does 41,3k DPS on Yor'sahj with Sub

----------


## firepong

Just wanted to give you guys a update. After this last boss here in LFR, I will be adding all of the Taunts needed for Dragon Soul so that the rotation will auto Taunt when needed. Might add in some for Heroics as well, but that's basically gonna just be to taunt whatever u don't have aggro on. It's a decision I haven't made my mind on 100% yet.

----------


## imdasandman

> Made some changes to my MasterFrost and Unholy profiles.
> 
> Frost -- Added glove enchants to PoF. Turned on "Require Combat to Execute Rotation."
> 
> BbaMasterFrost_DEATHKNIGHT_Abilities.xml
> BbaMasterFrost_DEATHKNIGHT_Rotations.xml
> 
> Unholy -- Now saves RP to cast Gargoyle. Updates DnD, hold ctrl to cast, still not optimal, but the best I could do right now. Removed profile notes. Turned on "Require Combat to Execute Rotation."
> 
> ...


i will test these out man... nice to see a new person making profiles  :Big Grin:

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

It's good to see more DK profiles again. I've wanted to give Masterfrost a go again. I've also been meaning to update Bubba's regular frost profile with some of the new code people have released, such as Raise Dead when a tank or healer dies and Dark Simulacrum on certain spells in DS such as Hagara's Shattered Ice. 

I was wondering if anyone was working a blood profile. Bubba's is very good but I think Death Strike can be made smarter. Right now its being cast when below a certain amount of health (just some basic rules). If there was a way to Death Strike at an "optimal" time as well, it would be much better. Maybe it could keep a tally of damage in the preceding 5 seconds and then Death Strike to maximise heals and also the blood shield. Anyone know how I might code this?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> It's good to see more DK profiles again. I've wanted to give Masterfrost a go again. I've also been meaning to update Bubba's regular frost profile with some of the new code people have released, such as Raise Dead when a tank or healer dies and Dark Simulacrum on certain spells in DS such as Hagara's Shattered Ice. 
> 
> I was wondering if anyone was working a blood profile. Bubba's is very good but I think Death Strike can be made smarter. Right now its being cast when below a certain amount of health (just some basic rules). If there was a way to Death Strike at an "optimal" time as well, it would be much better. Maybe it could keep a tally of damage in the preceding 5 seconds and then Death Strike to maximise heals and also the blood shield. Anyone know how I might code this?


Bloods in the works for an update, but been bombarded by requests and actually trying to have fun with the game. When I see some dedicated maintain frost and unholy I will officially drop those, but ill attempt to keep blood up and running. 

Sent from my phone.

----------


## merrikh

> It's good to see more DK profiles again. I've wanted to give Masterfrost a go again. I've also been meaning to update Bubba's regular frost profile with some of the new code people have released, such as Raise Dead when a tank or healer dies and Dark Simulacrum on certain spells in DS such as Hagara's Shattered Ice. 
> 
> I was wondering if anyone was working a blood profile. Bubba's is very good but I think Death Strike can be made smarter. Right now its being cast when below a certain amount of health (just some basic rules). If there was a way to Death Strike at an "optimal" time as well, it would be much better. Maybe it could keep a tally of damage in the preceding 5 seconds and then Death Strike to maximise heals and also the blood shield. Anyone know how I might code this?


Bu_ba's is sorta out of date coding in there for blade barrier no longer needed. prioritizes heart strike over death strike when heart strike should be used very rarly. then the use of ds to at 50% hp needs to be fixed. i sent a pm to bu_ba so hopefully hell get around to it.

----------


## byterj

> It's possible i'll send you a pm with the modified version


i would like to receive this version too, hold alt to pause rotation is way better

----------


## me28791

> Just wanted to give you guys a update. After this last boss here in LFR, I will be adding all of the Taunts needed for Dragon Soul so that the rotation will auto Taunt when needed. Might add in some for Heroics as well, but that's basically gonna just be to taunt whatever u don't have aggro on. It's a decision I haven't made my mind on 100% yet.


yea only thing that could be bad in that regards in lfr only things that need to be 2 tanked is ultraxion, warmaster spine, with half on madness, you may want to leave taunt out of the rotation due to so many people have different way of doing things and most bosses dont need a taunt swap in lfr as their dmg in nothing even in around ilvl 380

and again agree with tehvoyager with having the cds maunally controlled, way to many varibles would have to program it for each fight

----------


## firepong

> yea only thing that could be bad in that regards in lfr only things that need to be 2 tanked is ultraxion, warmaster spine, with half on madness, you may want to leave taunt out of the rotation due to so many people have different way of doing things and most bosses dont need a taunt swap in lfr as their dmg in nothing even in around ilvl 380
> 
> and again agree with tehvoyager with having the cds maunally controlled, way to many varibles would have to program it for each fight


Got a point, I wasn't going to do much on the cooldowns anyways. I'll just set taunt up for Fading light and Impales, and leave the rest up to the person.

EDIT* I tested out the rotation in the first half of LFR and have got to say, it worked really well. The other tank said I was taunting all the time to keep aggro, but the funny thing is I wasn't. Didn't have the taunt code coded yet, so it wasn't in the rotation. I had iLVL of 392 with %45 dodge, just my regular DPS trinkets, no tank trinkets, 192k HP and 17% mastery. Didn't notice any big spikes of damage on the meters or my health going down real quick.

I was pulling about 22k DPS on all bosses except Zon'ozz, which I pulled 29k. I was the main tank the whole LFR session.

----------


## me28791

> Got a point, I wasn't going to do much on the cooldowns anyways. I'll just set taunt up for Fading light and Impales, and leave the rest up to the person.
> 
> EDIT* I tested out the rotation in the first half of LFR and have got to say, it worked really well. The other tank said I was taunting all the time to keep aggro, but the funny thing is I wasn't. Didn't have the taunt code coded yet, so it wasn't in the rotation. I had iLVL of 392 with %45 dodge, just my regular DPS trinkets, no tank trinkets, 192k HP and 17% mastery. Didn't notice any big spikes of damage on the meters or my health going down real quick.
> 
> I was pulling about 22k DPS on all bosses except Zon'ozz, which I pulled 29k. I was the main tank the whole LFR session.


anything with agil can be classified as a tank trinket, hell any fight that is non progression and heroic ultraxion I swap to vial of shadows instead of resolve

----------


## saga3180

> Made some changes to my MasterFrost and Unholy profiles.
> 
> Frost -- Added glove enchants to PoF. Turned on "Require Combat to Execute Rotation."
> 
> BbaMasterFrost_DEATHKNIGHT_Abilities.xml
> BbaMasterFrost_DEATHKNIGHT_Rotations.xml
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They dont do anything : /
Tried this in a raid and a dummy
(Well the unholy one)

----------


## firepong

> anything with agil can be classified as a tank trinket, hell any fight that is non progression and heroic ultraxion I swap to vial of shadows instead of resolve


Since were talking about this, have you tested it out any to tell me how it works out. I thought it was pretty good considering ive only put a couple hours into coding it.

----------


## gimerak

@Blinded. I have notices a DPS loss with your new version of Combat with rupture. It doesn't use Revealing strike with 4cb like it use to. It will do it sometimes. But mostly wont. Not much to say about Sub I havent played around with it very much. Ty for your rogue Commitment.

----------


## mrkebo

@gimerak Seems to be working just fine for me. on LFR Zon'Ozz. I have 12 evis and 13 revealing. Is this not correct?

----------


## momo1029

> *[Blinded]'s Rogue Profile*
> 
> 
> Includes :
> 
> Subtlety - With Hemorrhage Glyph/Fixed the issues with premeditation and preparation!Combat - Rupture support added 
> 
> HotKeys :
> 
> ...



thanks for the awsome rogue profile Blinded
if i want to add not to use shadowstep when turn off cds

if ( UseCD and ( ShadowDanceUP ~= nil and FW ~= nil ) ) or ( UseCD and ( MoSUP ~= nil ) ) then

return true

end


is there something wrong with how i added the UseCD?
if i do that, i have to activate the rotation twice to get it start

ps : i'm dumb, your alt button is different from the previous one

----------


## gimerak

> @gimerak Seems to be working just fine for me. on LFR Zon'Ozz. I have 12 evis and 13 revealing. Is this not correct?


Yeah that definitely sounds good. You are using the newest one or old one?


Just Restarted wow and doing tests on dummy and seems to be running good now.

----------


## mrkebo

> Yeah that definitely sounds good. You are using the newest one or old one?
> 
> 
> Just Restarted wow and doing tests on dummy and seems to be running good now.


Using the most recent release of it. Hope its fixed for ya.

----------


## [Blinded]

> thanks for the awsome rogue profile Blinded
> if i want to add not to use shadowstep when turn off cds
> 
> if ( UseCD and ( ShadowDanceUP ~= nil and FW ~= nil ) ) or ( UseCD and ( MoSUP ~= nil ) ) then
> 
> return true
> 
> end
> 
> ...


My Profile won't use Shadostep on cd, it will use it for Vanish/Stealth or when the second ambush will be aplied if shadow dance is up. So we/I don't need to turn it off with use UseCD.

Is there something wrong with my Combat profile?

----------


## mrkebo

Your combat profile is fine from what i can tell. The other user thought it wasnt using revealing strike enough but i checked my World of logs and it working just fine. I beleive his issue fixed itsself  :Smile:

----------


## darksahde

@Firepong

I have been using ur kitty profile for a while now. and I want to implement the swipe into the rotation instead of make it separately. Here is what i got from Xeron's warrior profile



```
if modkeytime == nil then modkeytime = 0 end
if IsLeftShiftKeyDown() and GetTime() - modkeytime > 1  then
  modkeytime = GetTime()
  if modkeystate then 
    modkeystate = nil 
    print("Rotation mode: \124cFFDBFA2ASingle target")
  else 
    modkeystate = 1 
    print("Rotation mode: \124cFFFA652AArea of Effect")
  end
end

if IsAltKeyDown()
or IsMounted()
or SpellIsTargeting()
or UnitBuffID("player",80169)
then return true end
```

And I added these line into ur swipe code:



```
local _,_,_,BS = UnitBuffID("player", 50334)
local energy = UnitPower("player") / UnitPowerMax("player") * 100

if CheckInteractDistance("target", 2) 
and modkeystate then
if BS ~= nil then
	if energy >= 22 then
		return true
	end
else
	if energy >= 45 then
		return true
	end
end
```

But it seem not working, can you correct me where I did wrong?

Well even if that worked, it'll just swipe when I got 22 enegy but I want it to use swipe ONLY. (I put modified swipe at top of the list just under special even)

Thanks.

----------


## hablais

@ [Blinded]

First I want to thank you for your really amazing Sub profile!
It just pwns in DS.

But I would like to pull a request.
Since your Sub profile supports hemo spec, I would like to disable Shadowstep on Ultraxion.
I can't stand combat since I don't like it playing it but unfortunatley I have to since your profile is a bit suicidal on this^^

greetz

Weischbier

----------


## byterj

@ [Blinded]

Could you post the version that you sent to a user, that holding ALT pauses the rotation and release of it resumes?

Thanks

----------


## byterj

@ [Blinded]

Its seens the combat profile is kinda "slacking" in ultraxion trash, doing sub optimal rotation/dps

i got full energy all time with globals up

in boss, works fine.

----------


## stec2012

> *[Blinded]'s Rogue Profile*
> 
> 
> Includes :
> 
> Subtlety - With Hemorrhage Glyph/Fixed the issues with premeditation and preparation!Combat - Rupture support added 
> 
> HotKeys :
> 
> ...


Sub is working amazingly well on my shitty geared rogue, thanks very much.

----------


## happydado

@ Bu_Ba
hi Bu_Ba need your help becouse i have test the counterspell code but don't work can u pls help me ?
my mage never use CS in arena

----------


## Dakyio

> Made some changes to my MasterFrost and Unholy profiles.
> 
> Frost -- Added glove enchants to PoF. Turned on "Require Combat to Execute Rotation."
> 
> BbaMasterFrost_DEATHKNIGHT_Abilities.xml
> BbaMasterFrost_DEATHKNIGHT_Rotations.xml
> 
> Unholy -- Now saves RP to cast Gargoyle. Updates DnD, hold ctrl to cast, still not optimal, but the best I could do right now. Removed profile notes. Turned on "Require Combat to Execute Rotation."
> 
> ...


Tested out MasterFrost profile and it is a dps increase over previous ones , It would be nice if you could add hold button for switching on blood presence and once you release it goes back to unholy (for mochok stomp and ultraxion hour of twilight soaking) also mouse over dnd would be awesome.

Anyway thanks a lot for this profile

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Tested out MasterFrost profile and it is a dps increase over previous ones , It would be nice if you could add hold button for switching on blood presence and once you release it goes back to unholy (for mochok stomp and ultraxion hour of twilight soaking) also mouse over dnd would be awesome.
> 
> Anyway thanks a lot for this profile


I would also love to see those changes implemented. Leftshiftkeydown = Pause rotation. Rightctrlkeydown = Blood presence maybe?

----------


## happydado

Attachment 6341 this is my rotation

----------


## sharkyx1x

I know there is a leveling profile for shadow priest, but is there one for a healing priest for use in leveling 10-85 LFR? or any other healing toon for that matter

----------


## abndrew82

There is a resto shaman profile that works well. Have used it in LFR and Normal 10 Man DS

----------


## stec2012

> I know there is a leveling profile for shadow priest, but is there one for a healing priest for use in LFR? or any other healing toon for that matter


There are healing profiles for all classes, use the search function.

----------


## sharkyx1x

> There are healing profiles for all classes, use the search function.


i have plenty of healing profiles, im looking for a scaling leveling profile, like the shadow one, that one scales from 1-85

----------


## stec2012

Ahh with ye, ive not noticed anything like that around. Tbh i havent looked for one though as i use HB for leveling.

----------


## [Blinded]

> @ [Blinded]
> 
> First I want to thank you for your really amazing Sub profile!
> It just pwns in DS.
> 
> But I would like to pull a request.
> Since your Sub profile supports hemo spec, I would like to disable Shadowstep on Ultraxion.
> I can't stand combat since I don't like it playing it but unfortunatley I have to since your profile is a bit suicidal on this^^
> 
> ...


I can, but due to EJ it is better to play Combat with Sub reforges then using Sub there




> @ [Blinded]
> 
> Could you post the version that you sent to a user, that holding ALT pauses the rotation and release of it resumes?
> 
> Thanks


I'll upload it later with some fixes




> @ [Blinded]
> 
> Its seens the combat profile is kinda "slacking" in ultraxion trash, doing sub optimal rotation/dps
> 
> i got full energy all time with globals up
> 
> in boss, works fine.


Hmm ... i afk during this event ... i'll test it later





> Sub is working amazingly well on my shitty geared rogue, thanks very much.



nice to hear that

----------


## happydado

@Bu_Ba
Pls my friend help me with your CS code.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> i have plenty of healing profiles, im looking for a scaling leveling profile, like the shadow one, that one scales from 1-85


My pally one is getting closer to completion. 

And happydado, I said those codes were untested, if they don't work they they may just be bad codes. 

Sent from my phone.

----------


## happydado

> My pally one is getting closer to completion. 
> 
> And happydado, I said those codes were untested, if they don't work they they may just be bad codes. 
> 
> Sent from my phone.


 can u try to do somethink for this code?

----------


## ace99ro

BbaMasterfrost a bit tweaked :

- added Pause button ( Shift )
- added DnD on mouseover ( L-Ctrl )
- added DarkSim for Hagara's Shattered Ice ( just put the boss on your focus )

----------


## starl1te

> *[Blinded]'s Rogue Profile*
> 
> 
> Includes :
> 
> Subtlety - With Hemorrhage Glyph/Fixed the issues with premeditation and preparation!Combat - Rupture support added 
> 
> HotKeys :
> 
> ...



- i think others mentioned already, you should probably get rid of left-alt start/stop toggle. especially since alt-X already does the exact same thing by default, and they tend to desync with user trying to start with alt-x while your function turns it off at the same time  :Smile:  personally i use *hold down* left shift for *pause* on all my profiles, it works fantastic since then I can keybind things like feint to shift-{some key} and ensure it gets thru the PQR ability spam: "if IsLeftShiftKeyDown() then return true end"

- not sure if it matters but I added "and StealthUp == nil" to hemo and BS

- Now I use Dance / Vanish manually in raids so this isn't tested well, but I'm not sure why "if MoSUP == nil" is there for Shadow Dance, but i guess it doesn't do any harm either

- This may not be an issue for others but "or ( MoSUP ~= nil )" for shadowstep means it will shadowstep on pull from 25 yards as you are moving up stealthed to boss, often while the boss is hauling in a different direction towards tank. which may screw up positioning and countdown and ambush and/or get you killed if you dont pre-tricks tank, plus it's probably better to SS during the first shadow dance after pull. "or ( VanishUP ~= nil )" could be an alternative, though it's only 3 sec long. for those that want to start fights "manually" with an ambush.

- some kind of toggle for shadowstep, otherwise people will have to take it out of the rotation manually for DW Madness

- not sure if this will make anything better or worse: add a "shadow step CD is up" requirement for shadowdance and/or vanish 

combat seems to be perfect. looking forward to assassination, that will make it all 3 specs perfect! fantastic work blinded

----------


## stec2012

> BbaMasterfrost a bit tweaked :
> 
> - added Pause button ( Shift )
> - added DnD on mouseover ( L-Ctrl )
> - added DarkSim for Hagara's Shattered Ice ( just put the boss on your focus )


Might want to upload it to somewhere else as things take ages to be accepted on these forums from what i can see.

Looking forward to testing it.

----------


## forvirrad

Yes really fantastic work blinded finally i can play my beloved rogue  :Wink:  
Looking Towards the update of the sub so that I can dominate the DW Madness!  :Wink: 

Once again THANK YOU for a job well done.

One more thing are you going to make a sub PvP profile?

// Forvirrad

----------


## [Blinded]

> - i think others mentioned already, you should probably get rid of left-alt start/stop toggle. especially since alt-X already does the exact same thing by default, and they tend to desync with user trying to start with alt-x while your function turns it off at the same time  personally i use *hold down* left shift for *pause* on all my profiles, it works fantastic since then I can keybind things like feint to shift-{some key} and ensure it gets thru the PQR ability spam: "if IsLeftShiftKeyDown() then return true end"
> 
> - not sure if it matters but I added "and StealthUp == nil" to hemo and BS
> 
> - Now I use Dance / Vanish manually in raids so this isn't tested well, but I'm not sure why "if MoSUP == nil" is there for Shadow Dance, but i guess it doesn't do any harm either
> 
> - This may not be an issue for others but "or ( MoSUP ~= nil )" for shadowstep means it will shadowstep on pull from 25 yards as you are moving up stealthed to boss, often while the boss is hauling in a different direction towards tank. which may screw up positioning and countdown and ambush and/or get you killed if you dont pre-tricks tank, plus it's probably better to SS during the first shadow dance after pull. "or ( VanishUP ~= nil )" could be an alternative, though it's only 3 sec long. for those that want to start fights "manually" with an ambush.
> 
> - some kind of toggle for shadowstep, otherwise people will have to take it out of the rotation manually for DW Madness
> ...


You can edit the default settings of PQR
I use F1 - F4 and i don't want to disable the whole rotation so for me it's perfect, but i can change it ^^

You can replace VanishUP and StealthUP with MOSUP == nil, that would only be one check, but it won't do anything cuz i moved Ambush at the beginning of our rotation.

MoSUP is Master of Silence, this buff will be aplied everytime you use Vanish or Stealth, so ShadowDance won't be used if you are in stealth or used vanish a second ago

I'll remove ShadowStep for Ultraxion and Madness

The ShadowStepCD requirement would be a small dps increase for vanish

----------


## saga3180

Why cant i find a working unholy profile :'(
Yes iv searched and tried a few and dont work

----------


## stec2012

> Why cant i find a working unholy profile :'(
> Yes iv searched and tried a few and dont work


4 pages back, one that does work.

Just admit your lazy and cant be arsed looking ^^

Here ya go ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

----------


## saga3180

> 4 pages back, one that does work.
> 
> Just admit your lazy and cant be arsed looking ^^
> 
> Here ya go ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)


Iv tried that alredy and no it didnt work for me
It just stands there and doesnt do any spells.

----------


## stec2012

Works fine for me, 16k+ on a dummy

----------


## smurfalmighty

> BbaMasterfrost a bit tweaked :
> 
> - added Pause button ( Shift )
> - added DnD on mouseover ( L-Ctrl )
> - added DarkSim for Hagara's Shattered Ice ( just put the boss on your focus )


Can you upload it to a site because they never approve attachments generally on this forum.

----------


## Kinkeh

> Made some changes to my MasterFrost and Unholy profiles.
> 
> Frost -- Added glove enchants to PoF. Turned on "Require Combat to Execute Rotation."
> 
> BbaMasterFrost_DEATHKNIGHT_Abilities.xml
> BbaMasterFrost_DEATHKNIGHT_Rotations.xml
> 
> Unholy -- Now saves RP to cast Gargoyle. Updates DnD, hold ctrl to cast, still not optimal, but the best I could do right now. Removed profile notes. Turned on "Require Combat to Execute Rotation."
> 
> ...



I added DnD on your masterfrost profile, I'm averaging 28-29kish on a dummy with ilvl 395 gear with one heroic hand of morchok and one normal hand of morchok, while the original was only doing 25-26kish, I'm very happy, good work!

----------


## ace99ro

> BbaMasterfrost a bit tweaked :
> 
> - added Pause button ( Shift )
> - added DnD on mouseover ( L-Ctrl )
> - added DarkSim for Hagara's Shattered Ice ( just put the boss on your focus )


BbaMasterFrost_DEATHKNIGHT_Abilities.xml
BbaMasterFrost_DEATHKNIGHT_Rotations.xml

----------


## saga3180

> 4 pages back, one that does work.
> 
> Just admit your lazy and cant be arsed looking ^^
> 
> Here ya go ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)


Tried this again on lfr does cast spells and everything on trash but i just stops on bosses :/

----------


## collinetnick

How would i go about switching to blood presence and back for heroic morchok? If not a really good idea for you to make it into a rotation for all of us dks who are doing heroic DS.

----------


## bbatotas

> How would i go about switching to blood presence and back for heroic morchok? If not a really good idea for you to make it into a rotation for all of us dks who are doing heroic DS.


I really just learned the basics to make a rotation for myself, I don't use this program for stuff like switching or pausing or AoE. Everything goes to the community, and anyone can feel free to change it, but I both lack the knowledge and the desire to get into stuff like presence switching and Heroic Will. Hell, I even had to borrow someone else's code to get DnD to work :P

----------


## bbatotas

> Tried this again on lfr does cast spells and everything on trash but i just stops on bosses :/


I found that if you hold the DnD button down, it stops the rotation. I'm not sure how to fix this, because when I add a CD timer to it so it only triggers on CD, it freaks out and stops working. If this isn't your problem, then I'm not sure how I can help, because it's working fine on my end. Is it spitting out errors?

----------


## saga3180

> I found that if you hold the DnD button down, it stops the rotation. I'm not sure how to fix this, because when I add a CD timer to it so it only triggers on CD, it freaks out and stops working. If this isn't your problem, then I'm not sure how I can help, because it's working fine on my end. Is it spitting out errors?


I get a few lua errors once a while about my raid frames but tahst about it

----------


## [Blinded]

*[Blinded]'s Rogue Profile*


Includes :

Subtlety - With Hemorrhage Glyph/Fixed the issues with premeditation and preparation!Combat - Rupture support added 

HotKeys :

Left Shift : Pause/Start rotation, Hold down Shift to pause this rotationRight CTRL : Enable/Disable CDs, Default : Enabled

ChangeLog :

Added a check for Revealing Strike so the rotation won't overwrite this debuff anymoreDisabled Shadow Step for Ultraxion/Madness and Spine ( Tendon only ), Vanish or Shadow Dance will be triggered like always so make sure you disabled them if you don't want to use themChanged the mechanic of the "pause-hotkey" and moved it to "Left Shift"



Download Link : FIXED
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?emzw35fe02qo56b

----------


## Sharge

Yo bubba , really appreciate ur work (again)

But would it be possible to add : cast holy light if Searing plasma is on a target , when no one needs heal?

----------


## forvirrad

> *[Blinded]'s Rogue Profile*
> 
> 
> Includes :
> 
> Subtlety - With Hemorrhage Glyph/Fixed the issues with premeditation and preparation!Combat - Rupture support added 
> 
> HotKeys :
> 
> ...


Ty you`re the best!! //Forvirrad

----------


## Dakyio

> BbaMasterfrost a bit tweaked :
> 
> - added Pause button ( Shift )
> - added DnD on mouseover ( L-Ctrl )
> - added DarkSim for Hagara's Shattered Ice ( just put the boss on your focus )


Nice job really appreciated ^.^
Now only blood presence switching xD

----------


## Weird0

> Made some changes to my MasterFrost and Unholy profiles.
> 
> Frost -- Added glove enchants to PoF. Turned on "Require Combat to Execute Rotation."
> 
> BbaMasterFrost_DEATHKNIGHT_Abilities.xml
> BbaMasterFrost_DEATHKNIGHT_Rotations.xml
> 
> Unholy -- Now saves RP to cast Gargoyle. Updates DnD, hold ctrl to cast, still not optimal, but the best I could do right now. Removed profile notes. Turned on "Require Combat to Execute Rotation."
> 
> ...



Firelands HC

Baleroc 29k (had to move quite a bit)
Majordomus 40k

Frost DW
ilvl 378

----------


## Dakyio

BbaMasterFrost_DEATHKNIGHT_Abilities
BbaMasterFrost_DEATHKNIGHT_Rotations

Ok i played a bit and think i made temporary solution for switching into blood presence what i did is made when you switch into rotation it cheks presence it has all changes that ace99ro made . There are 2 separate rotations both are same but 1 is for unholy pres and second one is with blood pres

example

Alt+X = Single Target (normal Unholy pres)
Alt+Z = Single Target Blood pres

Tested only on dummies so far and everything is cool

----------


## saga3180

> I found that if you hold the DnD button down, it stops the rotation. I'm not sure how to fix this, because when I add a CD timer to it so it only triggers on CD, it freaks out and stops working. If this isn't your problem, then I'm not sure how I can help, because it's working fine on my end. Is it spitting out errors?


I keep getting this lua error dont know why
Message: [string "..."]:131: attempt to index field 'priorityTable' (a nil value)
Time: 02/25/12 15:42:36
Count: 1
Stack: [C]: ?
[string "..."]:131: in function `PQR_ExecuteBot'
[string "..."]:40: in function <[string "..."]:23>

Locals:

Still cant get it to work on any bosses on ds.

----------


## Grayfox23

How the heck do you get this program to work? I start WoW, open up PQR and my only option is to go into edit mode. I can't find any readme or instructions.

/edit: Reinstalled for the third time and got it working

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Yo bubba , really appreciate ur work (again)
> 
> But would it be possible to add : cast holy light if Searing plasma is on a target , when no one needs heal?


lol you probably didn't know this, but that is a little more indepth than you probably thought it would be  :Stick Out Tongue: 
i would think that this rotation would heal them up past debuff zone just running and healing more hurt person no?

----------


## Kinkeh

> BbaMasterFrost_DEATHKNIGHT_Abilities
> BbaMasterFrost_DEATHKNIGHT_Rotations
> 
> Ok i played a bit and think i made temporary solution for switching into blood presence what i did is made when you switch into rotation it cheks presence it has all changes that ace99ro made . There are 2 separate rotations both are same but 1 is for unholy pres and second one is with blood pres
> 
> example
> 
> Alt+X = Single Target (normal Unholy pres)
> Alt+Z = Single Target Blood pres
> ...


I'm sitting here watching it, it for some reason does not cast "Empower Rune Weapon" and the DPS slowly falls to 24k in ilvl 395 gear on a dummy. The original does cast it, the code between the two is different so I'm not sure if that's the problem.

----------


## collinetnick

> Nice job really appreciated ^.^
> Now only blood presence switching xD


^^It makes me look bad that i can't switch a simple presence when he stomps. If only people really knew what was going on.

----------


## Weird0

> I'm sitting here watching it, it for some reason does not cast "Empower Rune Weapon" and the DPS slowly falls to 24k in ilvl 395 gear on a dummy. The original does cast it, the code between the two is different so I'm not sure if that's the problem.




srsly as much as i love this tool ppl that are too lazy to pop theyre own dmg cooldowns souldnt be allowed to use this, you want max dps then its even better to pop em by yourself since you can time it with procs / trinkets ...

----------


## Kinkeh

> srsly as much as i love this tool ppl that are too lazy to pop theyre own dmg cooldowns souldnt be allowed to use this, you want max dps then its even better to pop em by yourself since you can time it with procs / trinkets ...


I'm trying to help him in his profile development(see a problem, report it?)(The CD's logic is the same thing as it is manually, the profile doing it or me doing it makes no difference in dps), sure you can use your own CDs but you can't be calling people lazy, since with that logic, using this tool period would make you "lazy" regardless of you pressing 2 keys every here and then. No need to be negative against random members, continue on with your business.

----------


## Tare69

Paladin PvP Holy and Arena rotations are good and I never can be so good healer without it but I think that my pvp build is wrong. There is that holy pve build but where is pvp build?

----------


## bu_ba_911

TESTED WARRIOR ABILITIES (PVP BASED, USABLE IN PVE WITH SIMPLE SPELL ID ADDITIONS)

Name: Spell Reflect
Delay: 100
Target: Player
SpellID: 0
NO ACTIONS
LUA Code:


```
local ReflectID = { 
	5782, -- Fear
	33786, -- Cyclone
	28272, -- Pig Poly
	118, -- Sheep Poly
	61305, -- Cat Poly
	61721, -- Rabbit Poly
	61780, -- Turkey Poly
	28271, -- Turtle Poly
	51514, -- Hex
	51505, -- Lava Burst
	339, -- Entangling Roots
	30451, -- Acrane Blast
	605 -- Mind Control
}
local CastingTarget = nil

for _, reflectID in ipairs(ReflectID) do
	for i=1, 5 do
		local aTarget = "arena"..tostring(i)
		local ainRange = IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(57755), aTarget)
		if UnitExists(aTarget) and ainRange == 1 then
			if UnitCastingInfo(aTarget) == GetSpellInfo(reflectID) then
				if GetSpellCooldown(23920) == 0 or UnitBuffID("player", 23920) then
					local stance = GetShapeshiftForm()
					if UnitPower("player") > 15 then
						if stance == 1 or stance == 2 then
							spellReflect = 1
							CastingTarget = aTarget
						else
							CastSpellByID(2457, "player")
							spellReflect = 1
							CastingTarget = aTarget
						end
					end
				end
			end
		end
	end
	local finRange = IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(57755), "focus")
	if UnitExists("focus") and finRange == 1 then
		if UnitCastingInfo("focus") == GetSpellInfo(reflectID) then
			if GetSpellCooldown(23920) == 0 or UnitBuffID("player", 23920) then
				local stance = GetShapeshiftForm()
				if UnitPower("player") > 15 then
					if stance == 1 or stance == 2 then
						spellReflect = 1
						CastingTarget = "focus"
					else
						CastSpellByID(2457, "player")
						spellReflect = 1
						CastingTarget = "focus"
					end
				end
			end
		end
	end
	local tinRange = IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(57755), "target")
	if UnitExists("target") and tinRange then
		if UnitCastingInfo("target") == GetSpellInfo(reflectID) then
			if GetSpellCooldown(23920) == 0 or UnitBuffID("player", 23920) then
				local stance = GetShapeshiftForm()
				if UnitPower("player") > 15 then
					if stance == 1 or stance == 2 then
						print("Got here atleast")
						spellReflect = 1
						CastingTarget = "target"
					else
						CastSpellByID(2457, "player")
						spellReflect = 1
						CastingTarget = "target"
					end
				end
			end
		end
	end
end

if spellReflect == 1 and CastingTarget then
	if IsEquippedItemType("Shields") then
		if UnitBuffID("player", 23920) and UnitCastingInfo(CastingTarget) then
			return true
		elseif not UnitCastingInfo(CastingTarget)  then
			spellReflect = nil
			RunMacroText("/equip 2 HANDED WEAPON HERE")
			return true
		elseif UnitCastingInfo(CastingTarget) then
			CastSpellByID(23920, "player")
			return true
		end
	elseif not IsEquippedItemType("Shields") then
		if UnitCastingInfo(CastingTarget) then
			RunMacroText("/equip 1 HANDED WEAPON HERE")
			RunMacroText("/equip SHIELD HERE")
			return true
		elseif not UnitCastingInfo(CastingTarget) then
			spellReflect = nil
		end
	end
elseif IsEquippedItemType("Shields") then
	spellReflect = nil
	RunMacroText("/equip 2 HANDED WEAPON HERE")
	return true
end
```

Name: Disarm
Target: Player
Delay: 0
SpellID: 71
NO ACTIONS
LUA Code:


```
local DisarmDebuffs = {31884, 59016, 18499, 2825, 32182, 2825, 32182, 51713, 51271, 33702, 20572, 33697, 99740, 1719, 46924, 12472 }
local DisarmCD = GetSpellCooldown(676)
local stance = GetShapeshiftForm()

if DisarmCD == 0 and UnitPower("player") > 15 then
	for _, v in ipairs(DisarmDebuffs) do
		for i = 1, 5 do
			local aTarget = "arena"..tostring(i)
			local ainRange = IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(676), aTarget)
			if UnitExists(aTarget) and ainRange == 1 then
				if UnitBuffID(aTarget, v) then
					if stance == 2 then
						CastSpellByID(676, aTarget)
						return false
					else
						return true
					end
				end
			end
		end
		local tinRange = IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(676), "target")
		if UnitExists("target") and tinRange == 1 then
			if UnitBuffID("target", v) then
				if stance == 2 then
					CastSpellByID(676, "target")
					return false
				else
					return true
				end
			end
		end
		local finRange = IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(676), "focus")
		if UnitExists("focus") and finRange == 1 then
			if UnitBuffID("focus", v) then
				if stance == 2 then
					CastSpellByID(676, "focus")
					return false
				else
					return true
				end
			end
		end
	end
elseif stance == 2  then
	if GetPrimaryTalentTree() ~= 3 then
		CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(2457)), "player")
		return false
	end
end
```

Name: Arena: Pummel
SpellID: 6552
Delay: 0
Target: Custom
NO ACTIONS
LUA Code:


```
local InterruptSpells = { 635, 47540, 19750, 82326, 51505, 62809, 331, 77472, 48500, 8936, 5782 }

if select(2, GetSpellCooldown(6552)) == 0 and UnitPower("player") > 5 then
	for y=1, 5 do
		local aTarget = "arena"..tostring(y)
		if UnitExists(aTarget) and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(6552), aTarget) == 1 then
			local spellName, _, _, _, _, endCast, _, _, canInterrupt = UnitCastingInfo(aTarget)
			for _, v in ipairs(InterruptSpells) do
				if GetSpellInfo(v) == spellName and canInterrupt == false then
					if ((endCast/1000) - GetTime()) < 1 then
						PQR_CustomTarget = aTarget
						return true
					end
				end
			end
		end
	end
	local fTarget = "focus"
	if UnitExists(fTarget) and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(6552), fTarget) == 1 then
		local spellName, _, _, _, _, endCast, _, _, canInterrupt = UnitCastingInfo(fTarget)
		for _, v in ipairs(InterruptSpells) do
			if GetSpellInfo(v) == spellName and canInterrupt == false then
				if ((endCast/1000) - GetTime()) < 1 then
					PQR_CustomTarget = fTarget
					return true
				end
			end
		end
	end
	local tTarget = "target"
	if UnitExists(tTarget) and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(6552), tTarget) == 1 then
		local spellName, _, _, _, _, endCast, _, _, canInterrupt = UnitCastingInfo(tTarget)
		for _, v in ipairs(InterruptSpells) do
			if GetSpellInfo(v) == spellName and canInterrupt == false then
				if ((endCast/1000) - GetTime()) < 1 then
					PQR_CustomTarget = tTarget
					return true
				end
			end
		end
	end
end
```

I've tested both against myself in duels and after some changes to the code had tested and confirmed that these both work somewhat as intended so far  :Smile:  (Haven't tested the arena sections of either, but Target and Focus are tested)

Disarm can be a lil spammy of changing stances if the target is in range, but not in front of you (FYI)

Planning on adding a timer to Spell Reflect, so you can try and not get fooled by fake casts, but im happy with where it is right now, it's only one ability, and already stronger than the original

*edit*
fixed two things real quick in Disarm, so if you just copy and pasted, i recommend doing Disarm over. Just noticed a bug that may have you stance swapping unneeded lol (didn't break it, but was annoying anyways)

**edit**
happydado..... FINALLY got around to debugging your CS issue..... the issue was outdated API websites....

----------


## Mpzor

Hi, 

First of I just have to say thanks to everyone that works so hard to make working profiles for the community! You guys are heroes in my eyes!

Now to the point, is there a way to make the PQR cast Scatter Shot, trap launcher and then freezing trap on my focus/target? Is it possible to make "abilities" that would be easy for the user to edit to their own liking when it comes to keybinds? Like if I wanted to have the PQR cast trap launcher + freezing trap on my target by pressing "C" and on my focus by pressing "Shift+C"? and with scatter shot by pressing "G" and on my focus with "shift+G"?

I've tried to search, but I couldnt find anything usefull  :Frown:

----------


## ace99ro

> I'm sitting here watching it, it for some reason does not cast "Empower Rune Weapon" and the DPS slowly falls to 24k in ilvl 395 gear on a dummy. The original does cast it, the code between the two is different so I'm not sure if that's the problem.


the original version without - pause , dnd , darscrim - did not use ERW on dummy because it had a faulty level check , the version i modified and posted uses a fixed ERW code with the proper check level in it , and casts on dummy and bosses , never on trash

----------


## Juwles

Hi im looking for an working PvE Fire Mage Profil, Anybody got one?

----------


## Mpzor

> Hi im looking for an working PvE Fire Mage Profil, Anybody got one?


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2197535 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

----------


## happydado

> TESTED WARRIOR ABILITIES (PVP BASED, USABLE IN PVE WITH SIMPLE SPELL ID ADDITIONS)
> 
> Name: Spell Reflect
> Delay: 100
> Target: Player
> SpellID: 0
> NO ACTIONS
> LUA Code:
> 
> ...


Hi Bu_Ba in this code so i need only to change ID from spell reflect to CS?

----------


## popeofdope

Buba, could you explain your masterfrost rotation where you have an ability called Obliterate (1 of each).

I've tried to understand your code and from what I can gather, it casts Obliterate if you have 1 of each rune up. However, why would you do that? If you had 1 frost, 1 unholy and 1 death rune up, why would you chose to cast obliterate instead of 2 x Hb and save the unholy rune for proccing extra frost and death runes from runic empowerment?

----------


## wtfnix

> BbaMasterfrost a bit tweaked :
> 
> - added Pause button ( Shift )
> - added DnD on mouseover ( L-Ctrl )
> - added DarkSim for Hagara's Shattered Ice ( just put the boss on your focus )


Could you possibly share the code? As it seems the .xml files need to be approved by an admin before they are able to be downloaded. Of use Media Fire?

----------


## svs

> Could you possibly share the code? As it seems the .xml files need to be approved by an admin before they are able to be downloaded. Of use Media Fire?


Login

----------


## svs

> I like it, it looks good 
> 
> Althought its missing the Dk section :P


Thanks! I've posted rotations I used myself plus some latest from here

----------


## wtfnix

> Login


LOL yeah? What's this look like to you on this post when you're logged in?

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2200382 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

Next time if I were you, search what I was asking of, and you would see this for yourself...




> Attachments Pending Approval

----------


## stec2012

> LOL yeah? What's this look like to you on this post when you're logged in?
> 
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2200382 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)
> 
> Next time if I were you, search what I was asking of, and you would see this for yourself...


If you actually took your own advice and checked a few posts later, or a page or so then you would see they had been posted again on media fire. Im currently using them ^^

Heres the link the newer post, dont be so quick to be an arse maybe?

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2200450

----------


## hablais

> *[Blinded]'s Rogue Profile*
> 
> 
> Includes :
> 
> Subtlety - With Hemorrhage Glyph/Fixed the issues with premeditation and preparation!Combat - Rupture support added 
> 
> HotKeys :
> 
> ...


Jede Zelle meines Körpers ist glücklich, jede Körperzelle fühlt sich wohl!

----------


## fredrik1984

Say thanks to Bu_Ba_911 for the base code of this, I remade his Pummel code into a mind freeze code, I haven't had the time to test it yet.
I've included most of the cc abilities that are used in the arena that can be interrupted so it will interrupt both heals and cc's. 

If you find any problems with this, please let me know and Ill try to work out what the problem is. As I wrote earlier, all thanks should be directed to Bu_Ba_911 for his wonderful Pummel code.

If you don't have 2 points in the talent: Endless Winter please add 

```
and UnitPower("player") > 20
```

 after 

```
if select(2, GetSpellCooldown(47528)) == 0
```

Name: Arena: Mind Freeze
SpellID: 47528
Delay: 0
Target: Custom
NO ACTIONS
LUA Code:


```
local InterruptSpells = { 635, 47540, 19750, 82326, 51505, 62809, 331, 77472, 48500, 8936, 5782, 33786, 28272, 118, 61305, 61721, 61780, 28271, 51514, 51505, 339, 30451, 605 }

if select(2, GetSpellCooldown(47528)) == 0 then
	for y=1, 5 do
		local aTarget = "arena"..tostring(y)
		if UnitExists(aTarget) and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(47528), aTarget) == 1 then
			local spellName, _, _, _, _, endCast, _, _, canInterrupt = UnitCastingInfo(aTarget)
			for _, v in ipairs(InterruptSpells) do
				if GetSpellInfo(v) == spellName and canInterrupt == false then
					if ((endCast/1000) - GetTime()) < 1 then
						PQR_CustomTarget = aTarget
						return true
					end
				end
			end
		end
	end
	local fTarget = "focus"
	if UnitExists(fTarget) and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(47528), fTarget) == 1 then
		local spellName, _, _, _, _, endCast, _, _, canInterrupt = UnitCastingInfo(fTarget)
		for _, v in ipairs(InterruptSpells) do
			if GetSpellInfo(v) == spellName and canInterrupt == false then
				if ((endCast/1000) - GetTime()) < 1 then
					PQR_CustomTarget = fTarget
					return true
				end
			end
		end
	end
	local tTarget = "target"
	if UnitExists(tTarget) and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(47528), tTarget) == 1 then
		local spellName, _, _, _, _, endCast, _, _, canInterrupt = UnitCastingInfo(tTarget)
		for _, v in ipairs(InterruptSpells) do
			if GetSpellInfo(v) == spellName and canInterrupt == false then
				if ((endCast/1000) - GetTime()) < 1 then
					PQR_CustomTarget = tTarget
					return true
				end
			end
		end
	end
end
```

----------


## wtfnix

> If you actually took your own advice and checked a few posts later, or a page or so then you would see they had been posted again on media fire. Im currently using them ^^
> 
> Heres the link the newer post, dont be so quick to be an arse maybe?
> 
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2200450 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)


OP was ace99ro that I asked of I seen sharing the code... However I posted this question of reupping his code share that's .xml based, and I wasn't looking at other's but HIS, As you see here in my search:

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/sear...archid=4008842

I took my own advice, was wondering if he could share his code modification that he had done, to another's profile...

----------


## stec2012

So you wanted Ace99ro's rotations that he originally upped which needed authorising? the one which he re-upped to media fire in the link that i posted for you?

Not some other persons but his, HIS!

----------


## kickmydog

> Hi, 
> 
> First of I just have to say thanks to everyone that works so hard to make working profiles for the community! You guys are heroes in my eyes!
> 
> Now to the point, is there a way to make the PQR cast Scatter Shot, trap launcher and then freezing trap on my focus/target? Is it possible to make "abilities" that would be easy for the user to edit to their own liking when it comes to keybinds? Like if I wanted to have the PQR cast trap launcher + freezing trap on my target by pressing "C" and on my focus by pressing "Shift+C"? and with scatter shot by pressing "G" and on my focus with "shift+G"?
> 
> I've tried to search, but I couldnt find anything usefull


As far as I'm aware no. You cannot do such a thing with scatter shot+trap. Yes you can change the keybindings very easily.

----------


## wtfnix

> So you wanted Ace99ro's rotations that he originally upped which needed authorising? the one which he re-upped to media fire in the link that i posted for you?
> 
> Not some other persons but his, HIS!


Are you him? Are you worried over his code I asked to share here in CODE format? Rather than having to search all over the web or use a site that my country is banned from using? I simply asked him, not of you, for simple code as such wrapped in the CODE brackets, because Media Fire isn't allowed here, and I'm not going to go through proxies to find a working one tonight just to download files, I asked the OP to post the code:



```
 
        {
            for (int i = 0; i < 0x400; i++)
            {
                if (rotationArray[i, 0] == null)
                {
                    return false;
                }
                if (rotationArray[i, 0] == sRotation)
                {
                    if (rotationArray[i, 4].Trim() == "")
                    {
                        return false;
                    }
                    return true;
                }
            }
            return false;
        }
```

Or you could of truly misunderstood me and that's quite acceptable  :Smile:

----------


## fredrik1984

I've combined/made a Druid Balance PVE rotation based on Bu_Ba_911's framework profile and some code from Cahonez Balance. I made this for a friend and when he tested it on a dummy with ilvl 395 he reached around 30k-32k over 5 minutes. All thanks should go to Bu_Ba_911 and Cahonez since I merely brought their two awesome pieces of code together.
The keybindings are based on his preference and can easily be changed by editing the correct ability in the ability editor. 

Left Control = Force of nature at mouse location
Right Alt = Starfall activated
Hold shift = Combat ress on mouseover (position mouse over dead persons corpse or unit frame)
Will jump back into moonkin form after you have combat ressed.

[email protected]

----------


## svs

> LOL yeah? What's this look like to you on this post when you're logged in?


Guest permissions fixed: Masterfrost by Bba

----------


## [Blinded]

> Jede Zelle meines Körpers ist glücklich, jede Körperzelle fühlt sich wohl!


I like! Made my day  :Smile: 

Btw, i started to work on the assassination rotation, maybe i can post a alpha version today or tomorrow

----------


## Mpzor

> As far as I'm aware no. You cannot do such a thing with scatter shot+trap. Yes you can change the keybindings very easily.


okey, I just figured as its possible to do so with the use of a /script macro and HB then it would be possible with PQR aswell.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Buba, could you explain your masterfrost rotation where you have an ability called Obliterate (1 of each).
> 
> I've tried to understand your code and from what I can gather, it casts Obliterate if you have 1 of each rune up. However, why would you do that? If you had 1 frost, 1 unholy and 1 death rune up, why would you chose to cast obliterate instead of 2 x Hb and save the unholy rune for proccing extra frost and death runes from runic empowerment?


Lol for one idk what a masterfrost rotation is, but I assume its a mastery based frost rotation? 90% of that code isn't even mine  :Stick Out Tongue:  this was designed with dual wield back in 4.0 in mind pretty much lol

----------


## Phobix

Blinded, I have some feedback on the sub rotation. The number one priority should be to get the first rupture ticking as hard as possible and then keep it going at all cost. For example, to start a fight it should be ShS> on use trinkets + a pre-pot +hope for a landslide proc or two> rupture and then keep that rolling. How serrated blades works is, it keeps the rupture at the original duration and potency, meaning that you will rarely get a chance to make it as strong as it is on the initial opener again. Many times your profile will renew recup when rupture has 5-6 seconds or less. What ends up happening is that you don't have the CP's for a 5 point eviscerate to renew the powerful rupture, netting a DPS loss. Recup is actually pretty low on the prio list, last I believe. It is more important to renew a rupture that is about to run out, and have 2-3 seconds of downtime on recup. 

This is quoted from EJ:

"The opener sequence goes:
1) Slice and Dice (with whatever CP's you may have before the fight starts)
2) Prepot (note: breaks stealth, cast before entering stealth)
3) Tricks of the Trade*
4) Stealth (if not)
5) Premeditation
6) Shadowstep (the moment the fight begins)
7) Ambush
 :Cool:  Rupture (make sure you have 5CP's first, though you always should)
9) Hemorrhage
10) Backstab until you're at 4CP
11) Pool energy untill 5CP (so long as you don't cap)
12) Slice and Dice (or if you got a prefight Slice and Dice and it's still up for a bit, cast Recuperate)

*With 4p t12, saving TotT until you get a Haste proc from a trinket is a slight DPS increase so long as 4p has a 50% chance of being Haste. If you're pulling threat off the pull then continue to use TotT before the pull.

The core of the rotation is about trying to maximize Slice and Dice, Recuperate, and Find Weakness uptime without letting Rupture drop, while trying to prevent clipping and wasted CPs as much as possible. You accomplish it by working the CD priority whenever Find Weakness is down and you're 0 CPs. Otherwise executing the CP builder priority to typically 4 combo points (pool for the 5th so long as you won't cap). Once at 5CP, you then choose from the finisher priority.

CD priority:
- Shadow Dance > Vanish > Preparation
CP builder priority:
- Ambush > Hemorrhage bleed (from glyph) > Backstab > Hemorrhage
General finisher priority:
- Rupture (With Master of Subtlety, must be active for 20+ seconds) > Slice and Dice > Rupture (Without Master of Subtlety, must be active for 20+ seconds) > Recuperate > Eviscerate"

----------


## [Blinded]

I know EJ and I know that my profile for Subtlety isn't perfect, but it's nearly perfect there are only a few things ( Energy Pooling, AI for CDs SND & Rec > 10 sec left, let Recup drop for a buffed rupture, SnD > Rupture if CD is rdy ) a have to add. I'll add these things for sure.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Lol for one idk what a masterfrost rotation is, but I assume its a mastery based frost rotation? 90% of that code isn't even mine  this was designed with dual wield back in 4.0 in mind pretty much lol


I recenly won a Souldrinker in LFR and paired it with my normal Hand of Morchok so I went and reforged into masterfrost, and they also have a masterfrost-prioritylist:




> *Masterfrost Priority
> Diseases via Howling Blast and Plague Strike or Outbreak
> Obliterate if both Frost/Unholy pairs and/or both Death runes are up
> Frost Strike if RP capped
> Rime
> Obliterate if both Unholy runes are up or will be within 1 second
> Howling Blast if under 90 Runic Power
> Frost Strike if over 90 Runic Power
> Howling Blast if under 60 Runic Power
> ...

----------


## abndrew82

I have been following this topic or awhile as I love this software and been trying to use it on all my characters.

I was curious what some of the profiles creators would think about someone setting up a central location to store the profiles.

As keeping up on the forum and going through all the pages can be rough, it would be nice to have a set site or svn to go to, to get all the most current profiles.

I was thinking about setting up and svn or site to do this to help. But would want to talk to all the profile developers to clear posting them and work out a way to keep it updated.

Any suggestions or thoughts would be great appreciated. I would be glad to setup something as I have been keeping up on the topic as is anyway.

----------


## bbatotas

> I recenly won a Souldrinker in LFR and paired it with my normal Hand of Morchok so I went and reforged into masterfrost, and they also have a masterfrost-prioritylist:


Simulationcraft priority list is higher dps than that one, so I use it.

----------


## wtfnix

> I know EJ and I know that my profile for Subtlety isn't perfect, but it's nearly perfect there are only a few things ( Energy Pooling, AI for CDs SND & Rec > 10 sec left, let Recup drop for a buffed rupture, SnD > Rupture if CD is rdy ) a have to add. I'll add these things for sure.


Regardless, I have tested your profile out and I have to say hands-down for a start on Combat, could be better, but a good 30k easily holding just with a pot and food...  :Smile:  Here's my proof your work pays off nicely, now I can go AFK on Ultraxion  :Wink: Thanks a for taking the time on making these profiles  :Smile:

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Simulationcraft priority list is higher dps than that one, so I use it.


So post it here so we can learn and implement it in our CC's

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I have been following this topic or awhile as I love this software and been trying to use it on all my characters.
> 
> I was curious what some of the profiles creators would think about someone setting up a central location to store the profiles.
> 
> As keeping up on the forum and going through all the pages can be rough, it would be nice to have a set site or svn to go to, to get all the most current profiles.
> 
> I was thinking about setting up and svn or site to do this to help. But would want to talk to all the profile developers to clear posting them and work out a way to keep it updated.
> 
> Any suggestions or thoughts would be great appreciated. I would be glad to setup something as I have been keeping up on the topic as is anyway.


I believe it's crystal_tech working on a good one so far. Just waiting to see what he comes up with  :Smile:  

Sent from my phone.

----------


## LtButterman

Has there been any update on an enhance shaman profile? Silvera's is underperforming by a good 3k, Kezzin86s is non existant and Blinds underperforms by atleast 4k+ I'm pretty sure Sheurons ancient profile used to pull close to optimal DPS but the links dead.. So if you can see this post can you reupload your profile again Sheuron or anyone who has the most up to date enhance shaman one? Much appreciated.

----------


## abndrew82

> I believe it's crystal_tech working on a good one so far. Just waiting to see what he comes up with  
> 
> Sent from my phone.


Kk, I will hold anything I was going to work on and see what he comes up with.

----------


## osbornx22

plz safe window positions and "hide/show" setting, thx

----------


## [Blinded]

> Regardless, I have tested your profile out and I have to say hands-down for a start on Combat, could be better, but a good 30k easily holding just with a pot and food...  Here's my proof your work pays off nicely, now I can go AFK on Ultraxion Thanks a for taking the time on making these profiles


My Combat priority is taken from SimCraft and it's 100% the same ( missing professions but 100% the same ;P )
So if you know how to enhance this priority list pls let me know

----------


## Mpzor

Kickmydog: I dont know much about hunters as I just turned 85 so I was wondering, how close to optimal would you say that your pve profiles are?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Kk, I will hold anything I was going to work on and see what he comes up with.


maybe you can try asking him if you can help in any way :-)

----------


## fluxflux

question to mentally when comes our new shadow priest script?

i love your work

i need maybe the recast for dots with powertorrent and lightweave

greets

----------


## crystal_tech

yea I'm almost done just added finishing touches. Should be live in a day or so.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> question to mentally when comes our new shadow priest script?
> 
> i love your work
> 
> i need maybe the recast for dots with powertorrent and lightweave
> 
> greets


Its looking good and I suck at spriest lol thats how impressive it is  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> yea I'm almost done just added finishing touches. Should be live in a day or so.


cant wait to see it  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ace99ro

just gave the 2 main masterfrost rotations a good test :

imdasandmans modified rotation and BBaMasterfrost rotation

My build : 400ilvl Equipped - with 1x HC Hand of Morchok / 1x Normal Hand of Morchok

My stats : Hit - 606 , Exp - 803 , Haste - 1542 , Mastery - 2526

The tests were done using buff wise only Flask of titanic str and Pillar of Frost on cd - at the single target raiding dummy in Valley of Honor over 24 mil DamageDone

The original masterfrost rotation modified by Imdasandman did *26.150 dps @ 24 mil Damagedone*

The new masterfrost rotation - BBaMasterfrost did *25.800 dps @ 24mil Damagedone
*
So there is not much of a difference between the 2 , the original masterfrost modified by Imdasandman has a higher burst at the beggining / the other one does a more linear dps .

----------


## Bossqwerty

New version of my stance dance profile:

BossSD7.3.rar

Should be a noticeable dps increase.

----------


## abndrew82

@Bossqwerty

Minor request for your TG profile. 

Would it be possibly to switch the Buttons for (Heroic Leap, Reckless and such to the Right Control, Alt and Shift)

Or is that something easy to change, may be just me but I use Left Control for Push To Talk on Vent and that through a few complications in the other day, as I was trying to talk and would Heroic Leap away from the mob.

I changed my PTT button for now, but made it weird as I am so used to that button after years of use.

Thanks

----------


## kickmydog

> Kickmydog: I dont know much about hunters as I just turned 85 so I was wondering, how close to optimal would you say that your pve profiles are?


It's as close as I can get it to the EJ rotations.

----------


## yourson

> @Bossqwerty
> 
> Minor request for your TG profile. 
> 
> Would it be possibly to switch the Buttons for (Heroic Leap, Reckless and such to the Right Control, Alt and Shift)
> 
> Or is that something easy to change, may be just me but I use Left Control for Push To Talk on Vent and that through a few complications in the other day, as I was trying to talk and would Heroic Leap away from the mob.
> 
> I changed my PTT button for now, but made it weird as I am so used to that button after years of use.
> ...



You can easy edit that in ability editor. I always remap it.

----------


## abndrew82

> You can easy edit that in ability editor. I always remap it.


K going to check that out, got the ability editor open and so far think i see where it does the 2 CDs but not leap.

Thanks for the info on where to look

Sweet found and switched to Right Control for leaping.

Thanks yourson

----------


## replikatoren

Hey Boss,
what did you change in youre latest release ?

----------


## byterj

@ [Blinded]

2 more thing that you could implement: use ToT and Apply Poison code from Xaos profile --> Rogue Rotations - PQRotation Wiki

His ToT code is very good, auto tricks tank if nooes is set to focus, and never bugs if your focus dies (i think it ToT tank if you focus is dead/too far away/etc)

----------


## Kratzyyy

Amazing. Now I can lower my attention span in dungeons even more :P +rep

----------


## abndrew82

@bossqwerty and others if its not the profile doing it

Something really wierd I am seeing, dont remember seeing it on any chars except my war running boss's tg profile

But I am seeing in my char box the word cats being spammed.

Of note, I seen it when running BossTG5.3 beta, was running that on Ultraxion and saw that spam, then on the Ship i switched to BossTG5.2 and did not see the cats spam

Attached if a picture, and I am not sure what causing it

Attachment 6371

But on another note of testing 5.3 Beta

On Ultra on my 390 Fury War I did

33928.1 DPS

----------


## Gizmobeard

Looking for a good Disc Priest PVP profile

----------


## jayrizzle

Are there any offsets for the PTR?

----------


## svs

> I have been following this topic or awhile as I love this software and been trying to use it on all my characters.
> 
> I was curious what some of the profiles creators would think about someone setting up a central location to store the profiles.
> 
> As keeping up on the forum and going through all the pages can be rough, it would be nice to have a set site or svn to go to, to get all the most current profiles.
> 
> I was thinking about setting up and svn or site to do this to help. But would want to talk to all the profile developers to clear posting them and work out a way to keep it updated.
> 
> Any suggestions or thoughts would be great appreciated. I would be glad to setup something as I have been keeping up on the topic as is anyway.


I've already made one, please take a look here: PQRotation - Index

----------


## dookieface

could some one take up the prot warrior rotation pls?
thanks

----------


## kickmydog

> Kickmydog: I dont know much about hunters as I just turned 85 so I was wondering, how close to optimal would you say that your pve profiles are?


I just tested my profile on Heroic Ultraxion, vs what FemaleDwarf says I should do, and I beat the dps posted on there by a couple hundred. So I without tooting my horn here I think it is as close as I can get.

----------


## yourson

> K going to check that out, got the ability editor open and so far think i see where it does the 2 CDs but not leap.
> 
> Thanks for the info on where to look
> 
> Sweet found and switched to Right Control for leaping.
> 
> Thanks yourson


I think its under Calculations. Can check when at home.

----------


## [Blinded]

> @ [Blinded]
> 
> 2 more thing that you could implement: use ToT and Apply Poison code from Xaos profile --> Rogue Rotations - PQRotation Wiki
> 
> His ToT code is very good, auto tricks tank if nooes is set to focus, and never bugs if your focus dies (i think it ToT tank if you focus is dead/too far away/etc)


Apply poisen is ready and will be in the next version.
Auto ToT on tank after our focus died




> Looks like a very nice tool, thanks for releasing it. I tried to get a rogue rotation done but with combo points and the different stances my lua is not good enough






> *[Blinded]'s Rogue Profile*
> 
> 
> Includes :
> 
> Subtlety - With Hemorrhage Glyph/Fixed the issues with premeditation and preparation!Combat - Rupture support added 
> 
> HotKeys :
> 
> ...

----------


## Mpzor

> I just tested my profile on Heroic Ultraxion, vs what FemaleDwarf says I should do, and I beat the dps posted on there by a couple hundred. So I without tooting my horn here I think it is as close as I can get.


That's impressive!  :Big Grin:  You should toot your own horn  :Wink:  Thanks alot for your hard work, it cant be said enough!

----------


## galadr1el

then,what is the best masterfrost profile? i've diesals profile atm

----------


## Ninjaderp

> then,what is the best masterfrost profile? i've diesals profile atm


A few pages ago someone posted edited versions of bu_ba's masterfrost, thats what Im using and its working wonders  :Smile:

----------


## sheuron

> Has there been any update on an enhance shaman profile? Silvera's is underperforming by a good 3k, Kezzin86s is non existant and Blinds underperforms by atleast 4k+ I'm pretty sure Sheurons ancient profile used to pull close to optimal DPS but the links dead.. So if you can seee this tpost can you reupload your profile again Sheuron or anyone who has the most up to date enhance shaman one? Much appreciated.


No idea what you talking about. I never done enhacement shaman profile.

----------


## Valma

OK,I've been idle for a while,but now I'm back >.<

Here we go,updated download and svn with some interesting things.

FEATURES:

BURN MODE - WORKS NOW If (mouseover or target) unitid is in burn list = unit is weak = don't use dots exept of immolate for destro and demo

TARGETIMMUNITY - WORKS NOW

NORMAL ROTATION:
DESTRO - Dots on mouseover,BoH on focus,full rotation on target,long CD abilities on unknown bosses
AFFLI - Dots on mouseover+exhale,Dots on focus+exhale,full rotation on target+soulswap,long CD abilities on unknown bosses
Demo - Not yet

AUTOSWITCH ROTATION - Auto detects your spec and swaps rotation handler for this spec

DESTRO BOSSES SUPPORTED:
MORCHOK - By default will cast BoH on boss2(KORCHOM) and full rotation on your target // If RL sets you on KORCHOM then press Right CTRL right after the pull and it will auto cast BoH on boss1(MORCHOK)
ZON'OZZ - Casts BoH on focus(So in dark phase you need to set focus on big tentacle), dots on mouseover(so you can multidot tentacles and eyes without targetting them), full rotation on target
YOR'SAHJ - Dots on mouseover, full rotation on target, burnlogic for slimes(so you will just cast immo+conf+soulfire+inci on them)
HARAGA - Dots on mouseover, full rotation on target, immunity handler. No burnphase support yet.
ULTRAXION
BLACKHORN - Dots on mouseover, BoH on focus, full rotation on target, burnlogic for saper
SPINE - Dots on mouseover, full rotation on target, burnlogic for tendons(not full yet,need to add blood fury and demon soul)

AFFLI BOSSES SUPPORTED:
-

DEMO BOSSES SUPPORTED:
-

KEYBINDS:
Right Shift - Demonic Circle: Summon
Right Ctrl - If pressed while you are fighting heroic Morchok selects on what target you will cast BoH and notifies on screen
Right Alt - If in DESTRO casts Shadowfury on mouseposition
Left Alt - Demonic Circle: Teleport
Left Shift - If in DESTRO casts Rain of Fire on mouseposition / If in AFFLI casts Seed of Corruption on mouseover or target

----------


## svs

> could some one take up the prot warrior rotation pls?
> thanks


Sheuron's prot is very good, using it myself.

-- Tested with this build
Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft

-- Hotkeys
Hold down ALT pause rotation
Tap RIGHT CONTROL to switch single/aoe rotation

-- Useful spells not included in the rotation
Shield Wall, Last Stand, Charge, Intervenne, Heroic Leap

Prot by sheuron

----------


## kclux

@Valma, just tried your new profile and the second I start it I get spammed with this and nothing else happens.




> Message: [string " function pqrFunc0() ..."]:2697: attempt to concatenate a nil value
> Time: 02/27/12 15:23:02
> Count: 125
> Stack: [C]: ?
> [string " function pqrFunc0() ..."]:2697: in function `?'
> [string "..."]:267: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "..."]:161: in function `PQR_CastNext'
> [string "..."]:150: in function `PQR_ExecuteBot'
> [string "..."]:40: in function <[string "..."]:23>
> ...

----------


## Kinkeh

> just gave the 2 main masterfrost rotations a good test :
> 
> imdasandmans modified rotation and BBaMasterfrost rotation
> 
> My build : 400ilvl Equipped - with 1x HC Hand of Morchok / 1x Normal Hand of Morchok
> 
> My stats : Hit - 606 , Exp - 803 , Haste - 1542 , Mastery - 2526
> 
> The tests were done using buff wise only Flask of titanic str and Pillar of Frost on cd - at the single target raiding dummy in Valley of Honor over 24 mil DamageDone
> ...


I'm not sure which BBa version you're using but it bursts me up to 32k in ilvl 396 gear with the same weapons as you, while imdasandmans only gets me to 25-26ish, and bbas keeps me at an average 28k around 10k damage done while the other is at around 25-26k, with no buffs other then trinket buffs/horn of winter. From what I'm seeing, BBa not using "Enpower Rune Weapon" might be a DPS increase since the other one uses it and it stops for a little bit to cast it.

----------


## ace99ro

10 mil damagedone is not good because procs make a big difference between tries , >20 mil HP damagedone procs tend to even out , for example using BBa's rotation @ 10 mil if i remember correctly i was @ about 30k dps , without using any trinket , only Horn + Pillar of Frost

----------


## Valma

> @Valma, just tried your new profile and the second I start it I get spammed with this and nothing else happens.


As I can see you are trying it for affli.Seems like its affli's blood fury ability.

What is your race mate?

----------


## ziggar

Very nice work Valma  :Smile:

----------


## kclux

> As I can see you are trying it for affli.Seems like its affli's blood fury ability.
> 
> What is your race mate?


Yeah it is Affliction and the race is Bloodelf.

----------


## Shamrockstar

> question to mentally when comes our new shadow priest script?
> 
> i love your work
> 
> i need maybe the recast for dots with powertorrent and lightweave
> 
> greets


Babies are a ton of work!

----------


## supermann

> As I can see you are trying it for affli.Seems like its affli's blood fury ability.
> 
> What is your race mate?


newest profile doesnt work for affli, it spams the dots and try to cast Soulfire ?

----------


## Shamrockstar

> @bossqwerty and others if its not the profile doing it
> 
> Something really wierd I am seeing, dont remember seeing it on any chars except my war running boss's tg profile
> 
> But I am seeing in my char box the word cats being spammed.


Warrior Cats - Spam - YouTube

----------


## abndrew82

> Warrior Cats - Spam - YouTube


lol, kk that gave me a giggle but doesnt explain much

----------


## maleth

@Bossqwerty

I don't know quite what you did with the 7.3 profile mate - but it's upped my DPS by about 1.2k. Been tested it for a while now. And its showing a consistant average increase of that. 

On my warrior with only 381 item level, majority of 378 geared, putting out 21.8k before the 7.3 update (was on 7.1).

I'm now putting out 23.0 solid, have been on every attempt now i have tested it.

Very well done.

What changes did you make? Would be great to know.

----------


## Meatglue

> Sheuron's prot is very good, using it myself.
> 
> -- Tested with this build
> Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft
> 
> -- Hotkeys
> Hold down ALT pause rotation
> Tap RIGHT CONTROL to switch single/aoe rotation
> 
> ...


Have you figured out the Auto taunt or not attacking at all when other tank taunts? Is it supposed to auto taunt for all fights with debuffs like madness impale and such? Seemed like I taunted everytime the other tank did and got myself killed haha.

----------


## svs

> Have you figured out the Auto taunt or not attacking at all when other tank taunts?


No I've used it in 5ppl only, but if Taunt is not working properly you can simply remove it from rotation and taunt manually

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Have you figured out the Auto taunt or not attacking at all when other tank taunts? Is it supposed to auto taunt for all fights with debuffs like madness impale and such? Seemed like I taunted everytime the other tank did and got myself killed haha.


hey mate you tried the three new code snippets i posted? you literally signed off the minute i finished testing them and got them to work on "target" and "focus" at least  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## imdasandman

> 10 mil damagedone is not good because procs make a big difference between tries , >20 mil HP damagedone procs tend to even out , for example using BBa's rotation @ 10 mil if i remember correctly i was @ about 30k dps , without using any trinket , only Horn + Pillar of Frost


I personally been using my edit of diesels for single target and than flip to masterfrost from my personal edit of leetjerks profile.... and I get way higher numbers than yall more like 34k sustained over 20 min sessions on dummies and plenty of world ranks. My ilvl is 399 with 2x HM moarchocks. 

What I have found though is that for some odd reason with the masterfrost i have edited it seems to favor you put your latency thing within pqr to 200 ms... this could be different for everyone. I have yet to try out BBA's but i will see what it does when I get time. i been very busy lately.

----------


## Valma

> newest profile doesnt work for affli, it spams the dots and try to cast Soulfire ?


What are your target/focus/mouseover at this time?What is your spec exactly?What you see in /pqd debug window?

Can't help you or fix something when all info that you give is smth like OMGITSNOTWORKIN (:

P.S. Will try to fix BloodFury once again tomorrow from work(changed logic a bit,was trying to bypass Xelper's cooldown issue,done by half and struck a bit,thats why old bugs come at top again >.< )

----------


## Bossqwerty

> Warrior Cats - Spam - YouTube


New version of TG and SMF:

BossTG5.4.rar
BossSMF4.4.rar

Fixed the cats spam and a few other bugs.





> @Bossqwerty
> 
> I don't know quite what you did with the 7.3 profile mate - but it's upped my DPS by about 1.2k. Been tested it for a while now. And its showing a consistant average increase of that. 
> 
> On my warrior with only 381 item level, majority of 378 geared, putting out 21.8k before the 7.3 update (was on 7.1).
> 
> I'm now putting out 23.0 solid, have been on every attempt now i have tested it.
> 
> Very well done.
> ...


I think I only adjusted a few rage values, mainly it'll use heroic strike less and slam more. I'm sure there are a few other small tweaks as well. Basically I change some stuff and run the numbers from a 5 min trial through a custom spreadsheet I made that eliminates the rng, and if the dps is higher I release a new version.

----------


## supermann

> What are your target/focus/mouseover at this time?What is your spec exactly?What you see in /pqd debug window?
> 
> Can't help you or fix something when all info that you give is smth like OMGITSNOTWORKIN (:
> 
> P.S. Will try to fix BloodFury once again tomorrow from work(changed logic a bit,was trying to bypass Xelper's cooldown issue,done by half and struck a bit,thats why old bugs come at top again >.< )


Targets: Target + Focus

Debug output: Haunt > Dots > Soulswap > try to casts Soulfire (as Affli ?^^) and from beginning: Haunt > Dots > Soulswap.... and so on.

It uses the CD´s as extra info.

Hope this help to figure that out.

----------


## Gabbz

> What I have found though is that for some odd reason with the masterfrost i have edited it seems to favor you put your latency thing within pqr to 200 ms... this could be different for everyone. I have yet to try out BBA's but i will see what it does when I get time. i been very busy lately.


How can i set the latency within PQR?

----------


## abndrew82

> New version of TG and SMF:
> 
> BossTG5.4.rar
> BossSMF4.4.rar
> 
> Fixed the cats spam and a few other bugs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just tried 5.4 and still seem to get the cat spam in my window.

I deleted the 5.3 files completely and then put the 5.4 in the folder so cant see it being anything hanging over.

Thanks

----------


## Bossqwerty

> Just tried 5.4 and still seem to get the cat spam in my window.
> 
> I deleted the 5.3 files completely and then put the 5.4 in the folder so cant see it being anything hanging over.
> 
> Thanks


Yeah it came back again, I swear I've deleted it like 10 times and it just won't go away. This version should finally be clean of all cats:

BossTG5.4.rar

----------


## romb0t

@Boss
Looking at the BossTG5.4, I can still see the print("cat") in the IRBS and -- Ultraxion -- abilities in the post lua. Just doing a search of cat in the ability.xml  :Wink:

----------


## Bossqwerty

> @Boss
> Looking at the BossTG5.4, I can still see the print("cat") in the IRBS and -- Ultraxion -- abilities in the post lua. Just doing a search of cat in the ability.xml


Thanks. IRBS isn't used so that's not an issue, I'll get rid of the one in Ultraxion.

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

@Boss,

I PM'd you the two arms pvp arena profiles, I just wanted to confirm that you got them okay. Also, any plans on adjusting your Arms PvE profile so it doesn't change between AOE and Single Target whenever I press shift while I'm out of combat?

Thanks,

BDW

----------


## Bossqwerty

> @Boss,
> 
> I PM'd you the two arms pvp arena profiles, I just wanted to confirm that you got them okay. Also, any plans on adjusting your Arms PvE profile so it doesn't change between AOE and Single Target whenever I press shift while I'm out of combat?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> BDW


I actually had totally forgotten about that, I downloaded the profiles and I'll check them out tonight. Do you want the PvP profile to stance dance for that extra 4-5% dps? Also would right shift rather than left shift for the AoE toggle be better?

----------


## starl1te

> Just gotten done with some major overhauling of my Resto Druid profile, changes include:
> 
> - Added DEBUG code from Valma (toggle with /pqd)
> - Fixed decursing, uses current custom target or mouseover (/decurse to enable/disable)
> - Moved all healing percentages to functions for easy editing
> - Other general fixes, improvements and boss code added
> 
> Now since a few people have found they have mana issues, below is an altered list of healing percentages (just copy and paste over the current ones in functions). While the profile is aimed at high-end gear, these values should really help keep the mana usage down and make things more efficient, but obviously your healing throughput is lowered!
> 
> ...



Got an error I've never seen before, occurs on start and profile doesn't run. The solution is to disable the chatter addon, the default chat does allow these functions (CastSpellByID()). just wanted to let you know, not sure if this is expected PQR behavior or something that can be "fixed", chatter does work fine with all other profiles I've tried, though perhaps yours is the only one using this casting method




```
Date: 2012-02-27 17:15:48
ID: 1
Error occured in: AddOn: Chatter
Count: 1
Message: Error: AddOn Chatter attempted to call a forbidden function (CastSpellByID()) from a tainted execution path.
Debug:
   [C]: CastSpellByID()
   [string "..."]:188: PQR_CastNext()
   [string "..."]:150: PQR_ExecuteBot()
   [string "..."]:40:
      [string "..."]:23
AddOns:
  Swatter, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
  ACP, v3.3.17 
  AtlasLootLoader, vv6.05.03
  Auditor2, v4.4.2
  AutoTabard, v1.972
  BadBoy, vv6.645
  BadBoyCCleaner, v3.28
  Bagnon, v4.3.9
  Bazooka, vv2.1.4
  BetterPowerBarAlt, v1.4
  BrokerAuditor, v4.4.2
  BrokerCPU, v40100
  BrokerDurabilityInfo, v1.11.1
  BrokeruClock, v3.3.5
  Chatter, v1.0
  ClassTimer, v2.3
  DBMCore, v
  Dominos, v4.3.4
  DominosRoll, v
  ErrorMonster, v3
  Examiner, v11.09.29
  FishermansFriend, v
  GalvinUnitBars, v100
  Grid, v4.3.2.1458
  GridAutoFrameSize, v2.4.4
  GridStatusRaidIcons, v40300-1
  GTFO, v4.12.1
  HealBot, v4.3.0.1
  HideBossFrames, v1.2
  MikScrollingBattleText, v5.6.113
  NeedToKnow, v4.0.02
  OmniCC, v4.3.2
  oRA3, v
  Outfitter, v5.4.4
  Ovale, v4.3.10
  PassLoot, v4.3
  pError, v30300.4-Release
  Postal, v3.4.13
  Quartz, v3.0.8
  QueueAlert, v1.0
  RaidBuffStatus, vv4.16g-beta
  Raven, v
  rQuestWatchFrameMover, v1.0
  SatchelScanner, v1.8.3-554
  ShadowedUnitFrames, vv3.4.4
  Skada, vr384
  SkadaDamage, v1.0
  SkadaDamageTaken, v1.0
  SkadaDeaths, v1.0
  SkadaEnemies, v1.0
  SkadaHealing, v1.0
  SkadaThreat, v1.0
  SpamThrottle, vv2.2
  TidyPlates, v6.5.7 (R433)
  TidyPlatesQuatre, v
  TidyPlatesHub, vr432
  TidyPlatesWidgets, vr433
  TipTac, v11.09.29
  VertiBrokerZone, v1.0.6
  WeakAuras, vr208
  WIM, vr315
  xDamageFont, v20200
  BlizRuntimeLib_enUS v4.3.2.40300 <us>
  (ck=56c)
```

----------


## ace99ro

> I personally been using my edit of diesels for single target and than flip to masterfrost from my personal edit of leetjerks profile.... and I get way higher numbers than yall more like 34k sustained over 20 min sessions on dummies and plenty of world ranks. My ilvl is 399 with 2x HM moarchocks. 
> 
> What I have found though is that for some odd reason with the masterfrost i have edited it seems to favor you put your latency thing within pqr to 200 ms... this could be different for everyone. I have yet to try out BBA's but i will see what it does when I get time. i been very busy lately.


34k sustained dps is just mindblowing , can you pls elaborate when you switch , and also can you point me to diesels profile , i totally missed it , thanx ..... ooo and whats your haste / mastery stats ?

----------


## TehVoyager

How do you edit these profiles? i'd like to poke around with the Bear profiles that exist and get a nice one working for my Druish community lol

----------


## ticklets

New patch tomorrow probably means new offsets. Xelper is generally quick with the new offsets so be patient, don't ask.

----------


## imdasandman

> 34k sustained dps is just mindblowing , can you pls elaborate when you switch , and also can you point me to diesels profile , i totally missed it , thanx ..... ooo and whats your haste / mastery stats ?


I will toss up my edit of diesel later.

I am at 1640ish haste and 2500 mastery since you were asking

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk

----------


## Meatglue

> hey mate you tried the three new code snippets i posted? you literally signed off the minute i finished testing them and got them to work on "target" and "focus" at least


I added them to my rotation but have not had time to test them. Will be out till at least wed this week. I saw you had good luck though so I am sure they are fine. Thank you for all the work you have done to my classes, looking forward to that hpally one you have coming. Something I noticed that yours may not have had was the Aura Mastery. If I am wrong disregard but would be nice for pvp for sure.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I added them to my rotation but have not had time to test them. Will be out till at least wed this week. I saw you had good luck though so I am sure they are fine. Thank you for all the work you have done to my classes, looking forward to that hpally one you have coming. Something I noticed that yours may not have had was the Aura Mastery. If I am wrong disregard but would be nice for pvp for sure.


i prefer to never code in CD's that are off GCD  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

I haven't put much thought into it but I'm thinking having it stance dance probably wouldn't be a good thing since we'd have to constantly pause the bot to do other things. I guess it really depends on if the profile can be coded to where it will take care of doing things that would require us to manually change to say defensive stance. 

I.E. Auto disarm, popping into defensive stance to pop shield wall, etc. and do auto spell reflects. My suggestion would be to go with a pure arms (battle stance) profile, get the important things working like auto spell reflecting disarming, etc. and then if you desire/have time, we can improve upon that with a stance dance down the road. I don't see many PvP Arms warriors stance dancing. You'll probably get a real good idea of the rotation and feel of what arms warriors do in arena by looking over the abilities priorities in both of those profiles I sent you.

In regards to the aoe toggle, however you want it is fine. I just go in and manually change it myself. I use right shift for the aoe toggle and right control for heroic leap. Seems like most people use the left keys for things like opening their mic up for vent, like i do, and other control keys. I think the biggest thing is just to get it where it doesn't toggle if you're out of combat. I've started a boss pull accidentally in AOE mode cuz i forgot I had pressed shift when talking in guild chat and didn't switch it back.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I.E. Auto disarm, popping into defensive stance to pop shield wall, etc. and do auto spell reflects. My suggestion would be to go with a pure arms (battle stance) profile, get the important things working like auto spell reflecting disarming, etc.


i have like everything you have on this pvp list coded minus Shield Wall lol..... have you tried plugging in my code snippets into any PvP Arms profile you have been using?

I also coded a priority Pummel Code that isn't completely filled but should still work  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I can't wait to see this released +rep in advance.


no offense, but what released? lol

----------


## ShinyKnight

@Valma - My lock doesn't have the 4-pc bonus yet, and it seems that the profile dies completely after I run out of Soul Shards (as destro)... Any thoughts?  :Frown:

----------


## Grayfox23

Just testing out KickMyDog's SV PVE profile. I think it would be a good idea to use Black Arrow far closer to cd for optimal uptime. Currently there is a significant delay on reapplying it (upwards of 20sec for me).

----------


## ipass

Hi I was wondering if this is possible? and what code could be added?
The Shadow Priest Profile I use ,auto targets mobs..which is good.
But it also target yellow mobs along with the red if range is available.
I was wondering what code could be added to this code to just target red mobs?

TargetNearestEnemy();


any help much Appreciated:P

thanks

ipass

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

@Boss,

I was curious Boss if there was a way to code into your profile/profiles an "attack next target" kind of code. Basically what I mean is it would be awesome if after you kill whatever you're targeting, the profile would just auto target the next closest enemy and start attacking it rather than having to click on it's frame, etc. I'm not sure if this is something possible or feasible but was curious since there's times where I'm just letting the profile attack on trash pools and after the target I'm on dies, it just sits there doing nothing until I click on another target.

THanks,

BDW

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hi I was wondering if this is possible? and what code could be added?
> The Shadow Priest Profile I use ,auto targets mobs..which is good.
> But it also target yellow mobs along with the red if range is available.
> I was wondering what code could be added to this code to just target red mobs?
> 
> Auto target
> SpellId:0
> Action/startattck
> Code:
> ...


lawl that codes for targeting players in a party or raid (like people in your party)

----------


## Kaolla

> @Boss,
> 
> I was curious Boss if there was a way to code into your profile/profiles an "attack next target" kind of code. Basically what I mean is it would be awesome if after you kill whatever you're targeting, the profile would just auto target the next closest enemy and start attacking it rather than having to click on it's frame, etc. I'm not sure if this is something possible or feasible but was curious since there's times where I'm just letting the profile attack on trash pools and after the target I'm on dies, it just sits there doing nothing until I click on another target.
> 
> THanks,
> 
> BDW


There are LUA functions covering TargetNearestEnemy or TargetUnit, so it should be possible to insert a check for whether the current target is dead near the top of your rotation, and if so to run the requisite function to change targets. I'm not certain, however. It sounds like something with potential, but also something that could potentially go nuts and do something unexpected.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> There are LUA functions covering TargetNearestEnemy or TargetUnit, so it should be possible to insert a check for whether the current target is dead near the top of your rotation, and if so to run the requisite function to change targets. I'm not certain, however. It sounds like something with potential, but also something that could potentially go nuts and do something unexpected.


yea..... People want to much of a bot out of PQR.... I view this as a rotation assisstant..... not as a "Go and Play for me my Minion!!!" type of bot.... People should know when to pop their own cooldowns, when to disable to bot and play for themselves and who's going on.... The bot is only as smart as the person coding it, and we can't think of every virtual situation out there. So we should stick with what we can, trying to perfect the most optimal rotation out there, and leave the variables in the fight to the players themselves. I would hate to code the most perfect Arena profile, and watch some1 get 2500 Arena Rating just sitting on their hands..... That would depress me more than anything personally. Or watch some1 go 8/8 HM DS without knowing a single one of the fights and how they work.

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

Well I don't believe my request was meant to be taken as a "play for me while I do nothing" was merely curious to know if it was possible since I don't use any kind of tab target function at the moment and just click on the next target when my current target is dead. Was mainly just a convenience request.

----------


## Valma

> @Valma - My lock doesn't have the 4-pc bonus yet, and it seems that the profile dies completely after I run out of Soul Shards (as destro)... Any thoughts?


Strange,coz I had a check for soulshards > 0 :/
What do you mean on dies completely?It only keeps corruption up?




> Targets: Target + Focus
> 
> Debug output: Haunt > Dots > Soulswap > try to casts Soulfire (as Affli ?^^) and from beginning: Haunt > Dots > Soulswap.... and so on.
> 
> It uses the CD´s as extra info.
> 
> Hope this help to figure that out.


Yes it casts soulfire under soulburn,coz it is aimed at hight end raiding ... 4pc bonus ffs. (:

----------


## ShinyKnight

> Strange,coz I had a check for soulshards > 0 :/
> What do you mean on dies completely?It only keeps corruption up?


It... doesn't appear to do anything, actually.

It keeps trying to use Soul Burn (I can see it highlighting the button over and over), but gets the error message of "You don't have any soul shards" -- after I've run out, of course -- and doesn't do anything else, heh.  :Frown: 

However, from what I can tell, it seems to work flawlessly until then!  :Smile:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Well I don't believe my request was meant to be taken as a "play for me while I do nothing" was merely curious to know if it was possible since I don't use any kind of tab target function at the moment and just click on the next target when my current target is dead. Was mainly just a convenience request.


lol wasn't directed just at you :-) I've gotten some really strange and annoyn requests by pm, believe me  :Stick Out Tongue:  this is more just a declaration of what you can expect from someone like ,e when I'm coding XD

----------


## kickmydog

> Just testing out KickMyDog's SV PVE profile. I think it would be a good idea to use Black Arrow far closer to cd for optimal uptime. Currently there is a significant delay on reapplying it (upwards of 20sec for me).


On what sort of fight? I've tried it on dummies for hours with no significant delay on the cast of Black Arrow.

----------


## GRB

How are everyone around here? Everything good? I regret to inform that i went in vacations, and i stop playing wow, so no more pqr profiles from me. At least for the next months. We never know the future  :Wink: 

Best Regards,
GRB

----------


## Valma

> It... doesn't appear to do anything, actually.
> 
> It keeps trying to use Soul Burn (I can see it highlighting the button over and over), but gets the error message of "You don't have any soul shards" -- after I've run out, of course -- and doesn't do anything else, heh. 
> 
> However, from what I can tell, it seems to work flawlessly until then!


If you could edit previous code of UNIT_POWER event and replace with this one



```
	function events:UNIT_POWER(...)
		local unitID, strResource = ...
		if PQ_Debug then
			DebugFrame.messageFrame:AddMessage(strResource)
		end		
		if unitID == PQ_player and strResource == &amp;apos;SOUL_SHARD&amp;apos; then
			PQ_SoulShard = UnitPower(PQ_player, 7)	
		end
	end
```

And tell me output of debug window I will most likely help ya.

We are looking for string it prints when you loose or gain soulshard.So you can just load bot,start rotation,print /pqd and cast soulburn few times manually (dont start attacking dummy or you will loose needed string in spam  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## Grayfox23

> On what sort of fight? I've tried it on dummies for hours with no significant delay on the cast of Black Arrow.


Maybe it's some sort of issue with my profile, I'll try re installing because even on dummies it seems completely random and sporadic as to when it casts Black Arrow.

Edit: Alright a re-installation seems to have solved the problem, my apologies. Great profile, that was my only complaint lol.

----------


## LtButterman

@Boss

New TG5.4 is better but can you prioritise Raging blow before bloodthirst and heroic strike? I think you might have the rotation off becuase of that. Other then that good effort!

----------


## Kinkeh

Well, patch 4.3.3 (15354) is live, will need to wait for offsets. :3

----------


## ace99ro

> I will toss up my edit of diesel later.
> 
> I am at 1640ish haste and 2500 mastery since you were asking
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


thx looking forward for that profile  :Smile:

----------


## ilikepvp

buba, do you have a new pvp arms warrior profile? SVN is not working for some reason. I've been using the one you made months ago.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> buba, do you have a new pvp arms warrior profile? SVN is not working for some reason. I've been using the one you made months ago.


I haven't updated the actual profile yet, but I updated some of the key codes people enjoyed in the old one, like spell reflect and disarm. You can just plugin the new codes in place of the 5 I got in old profile. Right now just working on a new hamstring ability I think... might just releasable a profile with what I got so far though.

----------


## Xelper

Offsets for 4.3.3.15354 Uploaded
Direct download: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/Offsets_15354.xml
Just save this file directly to your PQR directory.

You can also download a new copy of PQR from the front page, however you will need to copy over your profiles.

----------


## nertharul

> Offsets for 4.3.3.15354 Uploaded
> Direct download: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/Offsets_15354.xml
> Just save this file directly to your PQR directory.
> 
> You can also download a new copy of PQR from the front page, however you will need to copy over your profiles.



ty Xelper ur always the best and awsome work man, keep it up  :Smile:

----------


## ilikepvp

> I haven't updated the actual profile yet, but I updated some of the key codes people enjoyed in the old one, like spell reflect and disarm. You can just plugin the new codes in place of the 5 I got in old profile. Right now just working on a new hamstring ability I think... might just releasable a profile with what I got so far though.


If you can release a profile with what you got that would be awsome. I'm really a NOOB when it comes to coding. Thanks for the great work!

----------


## TehVoyager

i keep asking and it keeps getting buried

is there a guide to writing pqr profiles?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> i keep asking and it keeps getting buried
> 
> is there a guide to writing pqr profiles?


it's on the first page, thats the best guide you got. Other than that, see how a profile writer currently does something similar, and trial and error it into something you want it to do until you understand how it works  :Smile:  (how i did it)

----------


## bobo

> @Boss,
> 
> I was curious Boss if there was a way to code into your profile/profiles an "attack next target" kind of code. Basically what I mean is it would be awesome if after you kill whatever you're targeting, the profile would just auto target the next closest enemy and start attacking it rather than having to click on it's frame, etc. I'm not sure if this is something possible or feasible but was curious since there's times where I'm just letting the profile attack on trash pools and after the target I'm on dies, it just sits there doing nothing until I click on another target.
> 
> THanks,
> 
> BDW


I thought Sheuron's profiles already do this. I know my mage and hunter always seem to auto target a new target when the first one is dead. I'm not sure if he has it attacking other targets that are already in combat or just like an assist tank type of thing. Never really paid close attention to it.

Edit* Just looked at his code and it looks like he has an ability called assist tank that does it. Not sure if that can be copied over to other profiles or not.

----------


## bu_ba_911

Updated SVN for Warrior....

2-28-2012_Updated_Bubba_Warrior_PvP.zip - bubba-pqr-profiles - 2-18-2012_Bubba_ArmsWarrior_PvP_Updated - My Profiles for PQR - Google Project Hosting

Theres Download link though

----------


## nertharul

> Updated SVN for Warrior....
> 
> 2-28-2012_Updated_Bubba_Warrior_PvP.zip - bubba-pqr-profiles - 2-18-2012_Bubba_ArmsWarrior_PvP_Updated - My Profiles for PQR - Google Project Hosting
> 
> Theres Download link though


Ty good sir, wll try it as soon as the servers come up.

----------


## ziggar

nvm fixed  :Smile:

----------


## ilikepvp

> Updated SVN for Warrior....
> 
> 2-28-2012_Updated_Bubba_Warrior_PvP.zip - bubba-pqr-profiles - 2-18-2012_Bubba_ArmsWarrior_PvP_Updated - My Profiles for PQR - Google Project Hosting
> 
> Theres Download link though


Thanks alot man. I'll try it as soon as i get off work.

----------


## chazk87

PQR - Wont Attach!!! my life is over. not really but i assume its being worked on?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> PQR - Wont Attach!!! my life is over. not really but i assume its being worked on?


did you go back one page and get the new offsets?

*edit*
i'm also a pessimist so whenever i see something undocumented and it's an update, i just keep telling myself.... Security Update thats all it is....  :Stick Out Tongue:  i have absolutely zero proof backing me up but thats what i see haha  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Chicotheman

Hey, I'm using Ash's Resto Druid Profile, but I won't seem to cast Swiftmend. Ever. Which means no effloresense which = sad druid T_T

----------


## Xelper

Posted this on the last page but posting it again so we have less people asking about offsets:

Offsets for 4.3.3.15354 Uploaded - These are necessary if your WoW has been updated!

Direct download: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/Offsets_15354.xml
Just save this file directly to your PQR directory.

You can also download a new copy of PQR from the front page, however you will need to copy over your profiles.

----------


## Jamsx1

> On what sort of fight? I've tried it on dummies for hours with no significant delay on the cast of Black Arrow.


I get the same delay, i just keep smashing black arrow until if sneaks it in there

----------


## ziggar

Hm no delay for me on the dummies actually i mean it won't come up right away due to it having a bit of a cd after it expires but seems fine.

By the way ability check delay : do i want to set this to the lowest possible or 100ms default is ok ?

Should i use the custom lag tolerance in game or disable it?

Thanks!

----------


## CookieLove

Hey guys I'm new to the forums. I'm wondering is there any pvp profile for boomkins?

----------


## firepong

> I get the same delay, i just keep smashing black arrow until if sneaks it in there


Go into your Ability Editor and under KickMyDog's hunter rotation, at the very bottom with the name SV: Black Arrow, change the code in it to:



```
local BArrowCD = GetSpellCooldown(3674)
local focus = UnitPower("Player")

if BArrowCD == 0 and focus >= 35 then
  return true
end
```

It will check to see if Black Arrow is off CD and if it has 35 focus or more, it will cast the shot. In my opinion, the way KickMyDog had it before, it was just to complicated for what it needed to do, which was cast it on every CD. This just makes it much more simple and will actually cast off CD if it passes the check of enough focus. That's the plan anyways  :Wink:

----------


## ziggar

Thanks for that firepong  :Smile:

----------


## googlebee

Xelper....

I've noticed that Interupt All Spells doesnt seem to be working. Is there something i need to change? The box is checked...worked fine before.

Thanks

----------


## Mpzor

> Updated SVN for Warrior....
> 
> 2-28-2012_Updated_Bubba_Warrior_PvP.zip - bubba-pqr-profiles - 2-18-2012_Bubba_ArmsWarrior_PvP_Updated - My Profiles for PQR - Google Project Hosting
> 
> Theres Download link though


How does that "Arena: Pummel" work? Like if your target is below a ceraint percent and the focus is casting, will it then use charge if available? pummel if close enough? or what does it do exactly?

----------


## kickmydog

> Go into your Ability Editor and under KickMyDog's hunter rotation, at the very bottom with the name SV: Black Arrow, change the code in it to:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local BArrowCD = GetSpellCooldown(3674)
> local focus = UnitPower("Player")
> 
> if BArrowCD == 0 and focus >= 35 then
> ...


That is not actually a good idea, since it will delay the cast of explosive shot. The rotation keep a reserve of focus at all time to ensure that explosive shot is used the moment it is off cooldown. Black Arrow's important pales in comparison to the dps loss of having explosive shot on cooldown.

As suggested with the other guy who was was having trouble with the profile, he simply reinstalled it back in.

----------


## sharkyx1x

Yo boss is your profile optimized for 4p T13 Arms?

----------


## firepong

> That is not actually a good idea, since it will delay the cast of explosive shot. The rotation keep a reserve of focus at all time to ensure that explosive shot is used the moment it is off cooldown. Black Arrow's important pales in comparison to the dps loss of having explosive shot on cooldown.
> 
> As suggested with the other guy who was was having trouble with the profile, he simply reinstalled it back in.


Well, going from your code of what you had on Black Arrow to mine, my DPS went up. Did a 4 min run on each one, it didn't go up that much, about 300DPS, but it went up. I never noticed a starving of Focus either. Every time lock and load proced, I always had enough focus for it to fire when it needed to.

----------


## imdasandman

I put my edited Diesel files and my edited leet jerks files up on Google code and will link this post to the PQR Wiki for DK's so it can be found somewhat easily.

"I have My personal Edits of Diesels and Leetjerk's Frost DK files with some code borrowed from Bubaa911: improved DnD at mouse over when pressing down the Left Control Key pause function by holding down the left Shift key(useful when called to stop dps/ brez a player or to force your Army to go off)

Dark Scrim code for Hagara just set her to focus before pull and it will cast dark sim and once the spell is copied the user has to fire the spell off manually."

Downloads - imdasandman - profile for both PQR and HB that i use and edit - Google Project Hosting

enjoy.....

----------


## bu_ba_911

> How does that "Arena: Pummel" work? Like if your target is below a ceraint percent and the focus is casting, will it then use charge if available? pummel if close enough? or what does it do exactly?


lol pretty much if anyone in arena, or your target, or your focus are close enough to use pummel and they as casting a spell which i have it looking for, it will try to pummel it (must be facing them)

----------


## ipass

@ Bubba

Ok Bubba I tried you rogue Botting Profile for noobie Rogue toon i created

your code for Sinister Strike dosent work(

I Replaced it with this

if GetComboPoints("player", "target") <= 3 then
return true
end

now it works )

ipass

----------


## vorn10

Hate PQR!!! If it dies, i stop playing wow. It made me so f.... lazy! sigh Xelper! ;]
And now not OT.
Is there any op shadow pvp priest? or ret pala?
Last what i found about shadow is Buba updated 3 months ago.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @ Bubba
> 
> Ok Bubba I tried you rogue Botting Profile for noobie Rogue toon i created
> 
> your code for Sinister Strike dosent work(
> 
> I Replaced it with this
> 
> if GetComboPoints("player", "target") <= 3 then
> ...


i updated my code as i leveled..... so it was no longer working for lower levels i believe haha

----------


## jackus

to bu_ba_911

Love your new spell reflect. For me disarm is still kinda broken. It still keeps stance dancing :/ I just removed it  :Smile: 

The interrupt is good, i added some spell tho. But the timer you build in it is bad. It pummels when the cast is 30-60% complete, and thats where most pople fake cast. I liked this one i had before, but there is no focus in it 

```
local buff = { 118,116,61305,28271,28272,61780,61721,2637,33786,5185,8936,50464,19750,82326,2061,9484,605,8129,331,8004,51505,403,77472,51514,5782,1120,48181,30108 }

local castingSpell, _, _, _, _, endTime = UnitCastingInfo("target")
for i,v in ipairs(buff) do
if IsSpellInRange("Pummel", "target") == 1 and PQR_IsOutOfSight("target") == false and castingSpell == GetSpellInfo(v) and endTime/1000 - GetTime() < 0.5  then 
  if not UnitBuffID("target", 31821) and not UnitBuffID("target", 89485) then
    return true 
  end 
end
end
```

this one interrupts in the last 90-95% of the cast, which is VERY good.

I tried to edit your new pummel: if ((endCast/1000) - GetTime()) < 0.5 then
but that did not help. What do you think is the problem?

----------


## solarwake

> I put my edited Diesel files and my edited leet jerks files up on Google code and will link this post to the PQR Wiki for DK's so it can be found somewhat easily.
> 
> "I have My personal Edits of Diesels and Leetjerk's Frost DK files with some code borrowed from Bubaa911: improved DnD at mouse over when pressing down the Left Control Key pause function by holding down the left Shift key(useful when called to stop dps/ brez a player or to force your Army to go off)
> 
> Dark Scrim code for Hagara just set her to focus before pull and it will cast dark sim and once the spell is copied the user has to fire the spell off manually."
> 
> Downloads - imdasandman - profile for both PQR and HB that i use and edit - Google Project Hosting
> 
> enjoy.....


When are you switching to disels profile? I've been using your masterfrost edit and I've been blowing up the meters and ranking on all 8 ds bosses. Also you mentioned upping the latency setting in pqr itself, did you add your local+world latency+250 as boss suggested previously or did you use a different method?

Thanks,
Solarwake

----------


## [Blinded]

> @ Bubba
> 
> Ok Bubba I tried you rogue Botting Profile for noobie Rogue toon i created
> 
> your code for Sinister Strike dosent work(
> 
> I Replaced it with this
> 
> if GetComboPoints("player", "target") <= 3 then
> ...


It should be "< 5" not "<= 3" believe me

----------


## Kinkeh

> I put my edited Diesel files and my edited leet jerks files up on Google code and will link this post to the PQR Wiki for DK's so it can be found somewhat easily.
> 
> "I have My personal Edits of Diesels and Leetjerk's Frost DK files with some code borrowed from Bubaa911: improved DnD at mouse over when pressing down the Left Control Key pause function by holding down the left Shift key(useful when called to stop dps/ brez a player or to force your Army to go off)
> 
> Dark Scrim code for Hagara just set her to focus before pull and it will cast dark sim and once the spell is copied the user has to fire the spell off manually."
> 
> Downloads - imdasandman - profile for both PQR and HB that i use and edit - Google Project Hosting
> 
> enjoy.....


Thank you, I'll post a comparison with this and BBa after some dummy sessions.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kinkeh

> When are you switching to disels profile? I've been using your masterfrost edit and I've been blowing up the meters and ranking on all 8 ds bosses. Also you mentioned upping the latency setting in pqr itself, did you add your local+world latency+250 as boss suggested previously or did you use a different method?
> 
> Thanks,
> Solarwake


Personally, what boss said doesn't make sense to me, from what I've done research on, I get "custom lag tolerance defines how soon before a GCD expires can you queue the next spell available" so you should be setting it a little above or exactly to your ping since you're not physically clicking. I'd set your custom lag tolerance to a your ping or a little above and see if you notice a difference. I'm not exactly sure for the ability check delay, might be the same thing may not be.

----------


## Bossqwerty

> Personally, what boss said doesn't make sense to me, from what I've done research on, I get "custom lag tolerance defines how soon before a GCD expires can you queue the next spell available" so you should be setting it a little above or exactly to your ping since you're not physically clicking. I'd set your custom lag tolerance to a your ping or a little above and see if you notice a difference. I'm not exactly sure for the ability check delay, might be the same thing may not be.


PQR's ability check delay should be 20ms, I'm not really sure why'd you'd set it to anything but this. If I have it any higher sometimes things such as the advanced execute I have implemented won't work because those few MS actually make a difference. And as he said try setting your custom lag tolerance to your ping + 250. This video explains and demonstrates the benefits of using custom lag tolerance:

Compendium Teaser - Fury Advanced Profile Execute Rotation - YouTube

----------


## ziggar

Should custom lag tolerance be left unticked or to my ping ?

Using the ability check at 20ms and wondering if worth to use the wow lag tolerance aswell.

Cheers

----------


## bu_ba_911

> to bu_ba_911
> 
> Love your new spell reflect. For me disarm is still kinda broken. It still keeps stance dancing :/ I just removed it 
> 
> The interrupt is good, i added some spell tho. But the timer you build in it is bad. It pummels when the cast is 30-60% complete, and thats where most pople fake cast. I liked this one i had before, but there is no focus in it 
> 
> ```
> local buff = { 118,116,61305,28271,28272,61780,61721,2637,33786,5185,8936,50464,19750,82326,2061,9484,605,8129,331,8004,51505,403,77472,51514,5782,1120,48181,30108 }
> 
> ...


if onyl stance dances when you aren't facing the target, and i do not know the API check to see if you are facing them

in terms of Pummel..... i see no difference in our code fo when to cast so dunno how to help you there lol

i wasn't finished with any of my codes, but i wanted them out there because they were better than what was currently out there

was going to change pummel and spell reflect to be based off % of current cast....

pummel will also read if it's a channel or not and interrupt immediately if it is (in the final version)

*edit* ty for testing though  :Smile:

----------


## bauwoo

Need an update to 4.3.3 (15354). Tried changing the offset.xml to 15354 but didn't work this time.

----------


## imdasandman

> Need an update to 4.3.3 (15354). Tried changing the offset.xml to 15354 but didn't work this time.



it is working fine for me you need to paste this whole sinp it to replace the code in that xml file



```
<Offsets>
<CurrentWoWVersion>15354</CurrentWoWVersion>
<WoWVersionOffset>0x9993E7</WoWVersionOffset>
<PlayerName>0x9BCA38</PlayerName>
<PlayerClass>0x9BCBB5</PlayerClass>
<GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0x9D1C14</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>
<GameState>0xAD5636</GameState>
<Lua_DoStringAddress>0x43A810</Lua_DoStringAddress>
<Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x1BB6E0</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
</Offsets>
```

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Need an update to 4.3.3 (15354). Tried changing the offset.xml to 15354 but didn't work this time.


just redownload PQR from first page if you have any issues

----------


## bauwoo

Worked like a charm, thanks bu_ba_911. btw bu_ba is your holy pally profile good on Heroic Hagara?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Worked like a charm, thanks bu_ba_911. btw bu_ba is your holy pally profile good on Heroic Hagara?


dunno, never done H DS  :Stick Out Tongue: .... or even gotten past 4/8 normal haha

----------


## ace99ro

question about custom lag tolerance vs pqr ability delay checker ....

can it work to just set the ability delay checker in PQR to your ping + 250 and leave custom lag tolerance unchecked ?

----------


## Kinkeh

> I put my edited Diesel files and my edited leet jerks files up on Google code and will link this post to the PQR Wiki for DK's so it can be found somewhat easily.
> 
> "I have My personal Edits of Diesels and Leetjerk's Frost DK files with some code borrowed from Bubaa911: improved DnD at mouse over when pressing down the Left Control Key pause function by holding down the left Shift key(useful when called to stop dps/ brez a player or to force your Army to go off)
> 
> Dark Scrim code for Hagara just set her to focus before pull and it will cast dark sim and once the spell is copied the user has to fire the spell off manually."
> 
> Downloads - imdasandman - profile for both PQR and HB that i use and edit - Google Project Hosting
> 
> enjoy.....


I wish I was as geared as you guys so we could get a ideal picture but I'll give you what I have.

Weapons: HM Hand of morchok, NM hand of morchok.
ilvl: 396
Trinkets: LFR Eye of unmaking, NM Creche of the final dragon.
Haste: 1684, Mastery: 2164
Buffs: None but self buffs.


Your Diesel Profile:


BBa(was a little late on grabbing the picture, it was the same at 2 mil though):


Ping: 38ms, Custom Lag Tolerance at 40ms and Ability check delay at default 100ms. I feel like I should be doing more but I guess not :P.

----------


## kickmydog

> Well, going from your code of what you had on Black Arrow to mine, my DPS went up. Did a 4 min run on each one, it didn't go up that much, about 300DPS, but it went up. I never noticed a starving of Focus either. Every time lock and load proced, I always had enough focus for it to fire when it needed to.


Well I shall give it a test, if it is better I shall incorporate it into the base profile.

edit:

Yeah I definitely notice that Explosive Shot is not used on cooldown, sometimes two secs can pass before enough focus is built up to use Explosive Shot.

----------


## Dakyio

I am almost full BiS masterfrost normal (ilvl 398 ) with 1 heroic HoM 

Haste ~1200 , Mastery 2500+ Ping is on about 49ms , ability delay chek is on 49ms but dont have CLT set yet my dps on dummy with just HoW on BBa Masterfrost I am doing 26500-27000 dps (on 10M and 20M damage tests) so I am not quite sure but yeah I have a feeling i should do more. However i was ranked on most fights in top200

Example Ultraxion 10M normal my maximum was ~40k dps 

Should my dps be a bit higher or that is about it?

----------


## ziggar

Keep in mind that dummy testing is always a bit meh , on my priest i do same dps with buffs and flasks etc on dummy as without , less than 500 dps difference at best  :Frown:

----------


## solarwake

> I am almost full BiS masterfrost normal (ilvl 398 ) with 1 heroic HoM 
> 
> Haste ~1200 , Mastery 2500+ Ping is on about 49ms , ability delay chek is on 49ms but dont have CLT set yet my dps on dummy with just HoW on BBa Masterfrost I am doing 26500-27000 dps (on 10M and 20M damage tests) so I am not quite sure but yeah I have a feeling i should do more. However i was ranked on most fights in top200
> 
> Example Ultraxion 10M normal my maximum was ~40k dps 
> 
> Should my dps be a bit higher or that is about it?


My gear is almost identical to your same ilvl and same weapon set up but I stay at about 31k on a target dummy at 10 and 20 mil tests and 42k on ultra 10m normal. I use imda's edit of leetjerks profile exclusively. But I think imda actually has better results doing something else but I can't speak for him

Solarwake

----------


## firepong

> I am almost full BiS masterfrost normal (ilvl 398 ) with 1 heroic HoM 
> 
> Haste ~1200 , Mastery 2500+ Ping is on about 49ms , ability delay chek is on 49ms but dont have CLT set yet my dps on dummy with just HoW on BBa Masterfrost I am doing 26500-27000 dps (on 10M and 20M damage tests) so I am not quite sure but yeah I have a feeling i should do more. However i was ranked on most fights in top200
> 
> Example Ultraxion 10M normal my maximum was ~40k dps 
> 
> Should my dps be a bit higher or that is about it?


For Ultraxion fight, instead of running with what askmrrobot or any other site tells you what your estimated DPS should be, go and download SimulationCraft. Load it up, import your char and run the simulation with the boss set to Ultraxion. That will tell you full well what DPS you should be running. If your within 1-5% of the SimulationCraft numbers, the rotation is in it's optimal state. 

For example, when I'm on Ultraxion on my Feral Druid DPS, I pull 36k DPS pre potting and potting on my second burn phase, which is at about 30% Boss health. My SimulationCraft numbers state I should be doing 35.6k with my stats. So, with me pulling 36k, I'm pulling .4k more DPS, or about 5% more than what SimulationCraft says. 

But ye, just download SimulationCraft, let it crunch your numbers for you and it will tell you if the PQR rotation is under-performing to your class. My updated Feral DPS is what gets me my numbers, so its at Optimal settings with me being able to pull my SimulationCraft numbers.

EDIT* For example, my AskMrRobot score says I should be pulling 45.3k Overall, but It's no where near close enough for that. SimulationCraft takes in real-world number crunching while AskMrRobot just crunches stats and gives you a number.

----------


## BHLDepression

humm, interesting, always had mine set at 100ms

----------


## ace99ro

Simcraft is putting me @ 41348 dps on Ultraxion 

My dps :

using Imdasandmans edit - ~38k dps
using BBa edit - ~39k dps

using - 1693 haste / 2400 mastery - hit and exp capped

my MS is < 40 at all times ... so i don't get it where it goes wrong ... guys with lower ilvl than mine get +2k dps better than me

----------


## imdasandman

> My gear is almost identical to your same ilvl and same weapon set up but I stay at about 31k on a target dummy at 10 and 20 mil tests and 42k on ultra 10m normal. I use imda's edit of leetjerks profile exclusively. But I think imda actually has better results doing something else but I can't speak for him
> 
> Solarwake


On single target I use my diesel edit (JuJU is what I have it titled as) and if there is heavy movement/ more than one target as in 2 or more I flip to my leetjerk edit(masterfrost... when doing trash or I want to save my CD's during a fight i will pop masterfrost trash i never ever use the diesel trash one.

----------


## bbatotas

In the process of some further optimization on my MasterFrost, should be out by tonight but if not, then tomorrow for sure.

----------


## ace99ro

looking forward to that bbatotas  :Smile:

----------


## saga3180

> In the process of some further optimization on my MasterFrost, should be out by tonight but if not, then tomorrow for sure.


Any fixes on unholy???L
Like actually make it attack bosses in ds

----------


## bbatotas

> Any fixes on unholy???L
> Like actually make it attack bosses in ds


If I could reproduce your problem, or find anyone having the same issues I could help. With mine attacking just fine, I don't know how I can help :/

----------


## BHLDepression

Id love to see a pro unoly profile...

----------


## Ninjaderp

Im around 47k on madness with imdasandmans edited version of diesalls, 391ilvl. Got the bastard down to 1percent in a pug but we had people doing 29, 30k dps slowing us down  :Frown:

----------


## DarkMassacre

Doesn't seem to want to connect to the game characters since the patch this morning. It just says "Edit mode (no bot functionality)"

----------


## abndrew82

Not really the place to ask, but curious opinions from some of the Warriors that use this their thoughts on Fury vs Arms.

Currently running as Fury using BossTG5.4 and pulling nice DPS with that, example would be on LFR Warlord Zon'azz just now I topped the LFR with 50017.2

This is in ilvl 390 gear wielding 1 Gurthalak

About to test on Ultraxion and Second part of LFR, SimulationCraft says I should pull 36.5K DPS on Ultraxion so we shall see how close to that BossTG5.4 gets

I am thinking of testing some Arms tomorrow with BossSD7.3 

My thoughts were if Arms will pull ahead for now, go Arms until I score myself a second Gurthalak. But Curious if anybody has any numbers for what they are seeing in DPS as Arms.

Thanks

----------


## saga3180

> If I could reproduce your problem, or find anyone having the same issues I could help. With mine attacking just fine, I don't know how I can help :/


Gah :/ It only attacks trash but none of the bosses

Wish it wasnt just me or somethig

----------


## Bossqwerty

> Not really the place to ask, but curious opinions from some of the Warriors that use this their thoughts on Fury vs Arms.
> 
> Currently running as Fury using BossTG5.4 and pulling nice DPS with that, example would be on LFR Warlord Zon'azz just now I topped the LFR with 50017.2
> 
> This is in ilvl 390 gear wielding 1 Gurthalak
> 
> About to test on Ultraxion and Second part of LFR, SimulationCraft says I should pull 36.5K DPS on Ultraxion so we shall see how close to that BossTG5.4 gets
> 
> I am thinking of testing some Arms tomorrow with BossSD7.3 
> ...


I could be wrong but I'm fairly certain arms will pull better numbers, especially with a lower ilvl. The higher your ilvl the smaller the gap I believe. I think TG actually pulls ahead with a huge amount of hit (17-19%) and lots of 410 gear.

----------


## abndrew82

> I could be wrong but I'm fairly certain arms will pull better numbers, especially with a lower ilvl. The higher your ilvl the smaller the gap I believe. I think TG actually pulls ahead with a huge amount of hit (17-19%) and lots of 410 gear.


Well I just won a second Gurthalak in LFR, so may still do some tests tomorrow as it dont cost much to spec back and fourth. But with 2 Gurthalaks I think I will end up staying Fury.

As a note on BossTG5.4

SimulationCraft said I should pull 36591 DPS on Ultraxion
I pulled 28908 DPS

Not sure if thats just needing to opitimize the rotation some more, or just bad luck as I am not sure if I got any procs of the Gurthalak, as I didnt see any pet dps in logs.

----------


## DarkMassacre

Never mind on my last message, I deleted the program and reinstalled it since the new patch today and it fixed the issue I was having.

----------


## Bossqwerty

> Well I just won a second Gurthalak in LFR, so may still do some tests tomorrow as it dont cost much to spec back and fourth. But with 2 Gurthalaks I think I will end up staying Fury.
> 
> As a note on BossTG5.4
> 
> SimulationCraft said I should pull 36591 DPS on Ultraxion
> I pulled 28908 DPS
> 
> Not sure if thats just needing to opitimize the rotation some more, or just bad luck as I am not sure if I got any procs of the Gurthalak, as I didnt see any pet dps in logs.


In LFR the raid generally doesn't stand close enough to Ultra for gurth to work. So if you had no tentacle damage you were missing out on ~3k dps, putting you around 32k. That's still well below what you should be at and is most likely RNG but I'll do some testing myself and make sure I've got it optimized.

----------


## irri

Bossqwerty, can you add a "HOT button" to change between the Heroic strike and Cleave with the same rotation.
Coz "Ishtro AOE" very well for 6+ target only.

----------


## frII

Dear Xelper!
I think everybody want to know one very important thing.Will u continue to develop and suppurt PRQ in Mist of Pandaria?
Best regards.

----------


## LtButterman

@Boss, Been testing your TG profile out more lately as Ive needed to play fury a lot more often cause of our bad raid comp.. I've noticed for some odd reason my fps drops from 100 to 11 when i run it? Doesn't do that with Arms.. and only sometimes with smf one.

Pulled 75k on LFR madness too, with TG profile. Seems to be pulling optimal dps now.

----------


## Azexaszzz

Hello, I have a problem with it after today's update. I can only launch the Edit Mode.

----------


## ziggar

Redownload it from first post or copy over the new offsets posted 1 or 2 pages behuind by xelper

----------


## thugsrus0790

Ive been using this for a bit, just came across a new Trinket which has a Use option on it but i cant figure out how to implement this into my rotation

----------


## imdasandman

> Ive been using this for a bit, just came across a new Trinket which has a Use option on it but i cant figure out how to implement this into my rotation


in the Ability editor select an ability in which you would like for the trink to fire off with and in the "Actions" box put a /use 13 or a /use 14 hit add and save

/use 13 is your first trinket slot
/use 14 is your second trinket slot

and if you are an engineer /use 10 is your gloves

----------


## Ninjaderp

I must say Im impressed with Avery Ret-profile, I just did a Madness and with my unenchanted poorly gemmed 380ilvl retadin I dished out 45k, good job on that one!  :Smile:

----------


## abndrew82

> In LFR the raid generally doesn't stand close enough to Ultra for gurth to work. So if you had no tentacle damage you were missing out on ~3k dps, putting you around 32k. That's still well below what you should be at and is most likely RNG but I'll do some testing myself and make sure I've got it optimized.


I think I will have to run and test it again. Looking deeper into the log I put up on wol I do see 

Tentacle of the Old Ones 126872 0.11% 13747.1 488.0 9.2s 3.6%

But I am not sure if I was the only war with the Gurthalak there, I think I may have been. 

And if so that means I was getting 28k with Proc, but when I looked in recount I was not seeing any "Pet" Damage.

Thanks for all your hard work on these profiles, I love them.

----------


## Mpzor

Boss: Do you mind explaining me how to change the Heroic Leap so that I will use it by pressing "Shift+C" instead of left ctrl, left shift that is  :Smile:  Or even better, just paste the code I could paste into the profile  :Smile:  Cheers

----------


## ace99ro

@imdasandman : do you use custom lag tolerance in wow ? or only use the PQR delay checker ? and if so can you suggest what settings are you using ? thx

----------


## galadr1el

hey @imdasandman, what can i do to improve my dps? i've 400ilvl with HC hand of morchock x2, hit/exp capped,1800haste and 1975 mastery.20mil dmg on dummy and only can do 28250dps with your juju profile.I need some help plz  :Big Grin:

----------


## romb0t

@Mpzor
It is not possible to do what you are requesting because the only keys that we can look at are: Right(Left) - Shift, Ctrl and Alt with the WoW API in LUA.

Now you can still bind your Heroic Leap to C key and then during the rotation type C and then click where you want to jump... (You have to be very quick if you don't pause the rotation).

----------


## Kezzin86

Been trying to find a way for it to smart cast Earth shield for pvp. 

Ideally I would like it on myself if I am taking damage, and on someone else if I am fine. Tried a few things, can't seem to code it properly.

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

now out dated needs updateing?

----------


## ticklets

> now out dated needs updateing?



Download the new offsets recently posted by xelper, or just redownload the client on the front page.

----------


## cukiemunster

> For the people who were wanting a upgraded Feral Cat DPS profile, here is my updated version of FireKitteh's Feral Rotation. Most credit goes to him for creating it, I just added in support for 2P and 4P T13. It does not waste any Ravage! procs as well as tries to pull as much DPS out of Berserk and Tigers Fury. As for Combo Points, when it senses that Rip is at 40% duration left, it will not waste combo points on Ferocious Bite or Savage Roar because it will most likely not have enough time to get 5 Combo Points to re-apply Rip before it falls off. Which, if Rip falls off, that is a 100% DPS loss as its one of your top 3 damaging attacks.
> 
> Link:
> 
> FireKitteh_CatDPS_Tier_Upgraded.rar
> 
> If you have any suggestions on upgrades to this shoot it my way.
> 
> P.S. I only take credit for the tier upgrades and Berserk/Tigers Fury changes. Everything else goes to the creater of the FireKitteh profile. Before you shoot rep anywhere, consider sending it to the creater of the profile first. Only then, will I gladly accept rep for the changes


What coding would i have to edit/remove to remove the action of button pushing for Ultraxion? Our guild is doing HM Ultra, and taking turns soaking the Fading Light, so every 3 Lights I need to stay out. So if someone could point me in the right direction that would be great. Also how would I go about making a 2nd profile of this. One with button pushing as it is, and the 2nd without, for HM.

----------


## Tare69

I really like this HolyPvP_PALADIN but now when I did go bg it did get stuck to and error page jumped to screen and error count did go up. What is wrong, do I must kill some addons or what to do?


Message: [string " function pqrFunc0() hrtargethealth = 90..."]:169: Usage: CastSpellByID(spellID[, target])
Time: 02/29/12 16:59:49
Count: 1533
Stack: [C]: in function `CastSpellByID'
[string " function pqrFunc0() hrtargethealth = 90..."]:169: in function `?'
[string "..."]:267: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "..."]:161: in function `PQR_CastNext'
[string "..."]:150: in function `PQR_ExecuteBot'
[string "..."]:40: in function <[string "..."]:23>

HOLY_ARENA does:

Message: [string " function pqrFunc0() if not savedAura then..."]:14: Usage: CastSpellByID(spellID[, target])
Time: 02/29/12 17:12:07
Count: 131
Stack: [C]: in function `CastSpellByID'
[string " function pqrFunc0() if not savedAura then..."]:14: in function `?'
[string "..."]:267: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "..."]:161: in function `PQR_CastNext'
[string "..."]:150: in function `PQR_ExecuteBot'
[string "..."]:40: in function <[string "..."]:23>

Locals: (*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "player"

Locals: (*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "player"

----------


## mathias88

Hello! can someone please add me to skype and tell me about a pvp feral druid pqr rotation? I begg for it! :S PLEASE!

skype name: mathias.sveen

----------


## abndrew82

> What coding would i have to edit/remove to remove the action of button pushing for Ultraxion? Our guild is doing HM Ultra, and taking turns soaking the Fading Light, so every 3 Lights I need to stay out. So if someone could point me in the right direction that would be great. Also how would I go about making a 2nd profile of this. One with button pushing as it is, and the 2nd without, for HM.



Think all you would need to do is open up the profile editor to where you see this

I loaded it up and chose Druid then Firekitteh

Attachment 6387

Then you should see on the right area box where it says Current abilities

The one titled Special Events, that is what is handleing the Ultraxion clicks, just remove that off.

You can easily remove and put it back on the fly whenever you need.

Hope that helps

----------


## cukiemunster

> Think all you would need to do is open up the profile editor to where you see this
> 
> I loaded it up and chose Druid then Firekitteh
> 
> Attachment 6387
> 
> Then you should see on the right area box where it says Current abilities
> 
> The one titled Special Events, that is what is handleing the Ultraxion clicks, just remove that off.
> ...


OK I will give this a whirl. Thank you very much. Your attachment said it was invalid though, I guess because it is still pending approval. But I get the overall gist of what you are saying. If I wanted to have both show up for me under PQR, the edited one, and the correct one with button pushing, could I rename the edited one to Firekittehedit_DRUID_Abilities.xml, and leave Firekitteh_DRUID_Abilities.xml there for normal Ultra? and I shouldn't have to duplicate Firekitteh_DRUID_Rotations.xml would I? Just the ability section if I understand this correctly.


EDIT:
After some trial and error, I did have to make a 2nd Rotations file for the edited Abilities file. I am slowly figuring this shit out lol. Who knows, at this rate I may be able to code my own profile sometime before 2025 lol

EDIT2: Is it at all possible to add into the coding of Hour of Twilight to stay out every 3rd one? I understand that this would not be mass used, but if it is at all possible I would GREATLY appreciate some guidance. If it isn't even possible to code this, I can manually hit the button every 2 minutes or so. Just curious if it is even possible, or if anyone would be willing to help me out if it is.

----------


## mathias88

this is a pvp feral profile?

----------


## cukiemunster

> this is a pvp feral profile?


Is it a dedicated pvp profile? No. COULD it be used to pvp? Yes

----------


## abndrew82

Yeah if you made a copy of both the Abilities and Rotations files and added say a number or word like Ultra to it. I would think that would add another profile option for you to choose.

----------


## crystal_tech

okay i believe that i'm ready for the next step for my idea for a website. I am requesting that profile writers that wish to have there profiles on the site please pm me a link to the most current ones with some notes on it (hotkeys, missing items, known issues, etc). Thank you

----------


## jackus

```
local InterruptSpells = { 118, 116, 61305, 28271, 28272, 61780, 61721, 2637, 33786, 5185, 8936, 50464, 19750, 82326, 2061, 9484, 605, 8129, 331, 8004, 51505, 403, 77472, 51514, 5782, 1120, 48181, 30108 }

    local castingSpell, _, _, _, _, endTime = UnitCastingInfo("target")
    for i,v in ipairs(InterruptSpells) do
        if IsSpellInRange("Pummel", "target") == 1 and PQR_IsOutOfSight("target") == false and castingSpell         == GetSpellInfo(v) and endTime/1000 - GetTime() < 0.5  then 
              if not UnitBuffID("target", 31821) and not UnitBuffID("target", 89485) then
                return true 
          end 
    end
end
    local fTarget = "focus"
    if UnitExists(fTarget) and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(6552), fTarget) == 1 then
        local spellName, _, _, _, _, endCast, _, _, canInterrupt = UnitCastingInfo(fTarget)
        for _, v in ipairs(InterruptSpells) do
            if GetSpellInfo(v) == spellName and canInterrupt == false then
                if ((endCast/1000) - GetTime()) < 1 then
                    PQR_CustomTarget = fTarget
                    return true
                end
            end
        end
    end
    local tTarget = "target"
    if UnitExists(tTarget) and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(6552), tTarget) == 1 then
        local spellName, _, _, _, _, endCast, _, _, canInterrupt = UnitCastingInfo(tTarget)
        for _, v in ipairs(InterruptSpells) do
            if GetSpellInfo(v) == spellName and canInterrupt == false then
                if ((endCast/1000) - GetTime()) < 1 then
                    PQR_CustomTarget = tTarget
                    return true
                end
            end
        end
    end
end
```

Can any one help me with this code? I mixed bu_bas and my own. But cant get it to work

----------


## vitalic

oops, delete this

----------


## montens

Dintd work any more how Can I Let it work again the program?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Can any one help me with this code? I mixed bu_bas and my own. But cant get it to work


My count may be off, but it looks like you have 1 to many end's

----------


## Kratzyyy

Probably broken because of the patch today. Have to wait for the author to update the program  :Smile:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I really like this HolyPvP_PALADIN but now when I did go bg it did get stuck to and error page jumped to screen and error count did go up. What is wrong, do I must kill some addons or what to do?
> 
> 
> Message: [string " function pqrFunc0() hrtargethealth = 90..."]:169: Usage: CastSpellByID(spellID[, target])
> Time: 02/29/12 16:59:49
> Count: 1533
> Stack: [C]: in function `CastSpellByID'
> [string " function pqrFunc0() hrtargethealth = 90..."]:169: in function `?'
> [string "..."]:267: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> ...


Dunno.... Haven't run into that one myself...

----------


## Dotdk

Can i use this when i levl or only when i hit 85?

----------


## abndrew82

Some profiles can be used while leveling, but not sure which. I used the default hunter stuff on my little hunter from like 45-50 probably isnt perfect but it was DPSing and staying near top in low level dungeons.

----------


## imdasandman

> hey @imdasandman, what can i do to improve my dps? i've 400ilvl with HC hand of morchock x2, hit/exp capped,1800haste and 1975 mastery.20mil dmg on dummy and only can do 28250dps with your juju profile.I need some help plz


Drop some of that haste for mastery

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk

----------


## imdasandman

> Probably broken because of the patch today. Have to wait for the author to update the program


He updated it yesterday. Download pqr from the front page it has the new offsets

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk

----------


## firepong

> OK I will give this a whirl. Thank you very much. Your attachment said it was invalid though, I guess because it is still pending approval. But I get the overall gist of what you are saying. If I wanted to have both show up for me under PQR, the edited one, and the correct one with button pushing, could I rename the edited one to Firekittehedit_DRUID_Abilities.xml, and leave Firekitteh_DRUID_Abilities.xml there for normal Ultra? and I shouldn't have to duplicate Firekitteh_DRUID_Rotations.xml would I? Just the ability section if I understand this correctly.
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> After some trial and error, I did have to make a 2nd Rotations file for the edited Abilities file. I am slowly figuring this shit out lol. Who knows, at this rate I may be able to code my own profile sometime before 2025 lol
> 
> EDIT2: Is it at all possible to add into the coding of Hour of Twilight to stay out every 3rd one? I understand that this would not be mass used, but if it is at all possible I would GREATLY appreciate some guidance. If it isn't even possible to code this, I can manually hit the button every 2 minutes or so. Just curious if it is even possible, or if anyone would be willing to help me out if it is.


Under Special Events where it has Hour of Twilight code, change it to:


```
-- Avoid Hour of Twilight on Ultraxion, Delete next 3 lines if you are working as tank
local channelSpell, _, _, _, _, endTime = UnitCastingInfo("boss1")
if channelSpell == GetSpellInfo(109417) and endTime/1000 - GetTime() < 1.3 and UnitBuffID("Player", 61336) == nil and UnitBuffID("Player", 22812) == nil
then RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1") end
```

In essence, if you have Barskin or Survival Instincts or both popped, you should stay out instead of it clicking the button. When they have you staying out to soak, your having to hit these abilities right? If your using something else besides these abilities, let me know and I can add some more to the list.

P.S. Might want to test this out in LFR as I have yet to test it out completely. It will still pop Hour of Twilight if you do not have Barskin or Survival Instincts on your buff bar, so you should be good to go.

----------


## Tare69

> Dunno.... Haven't run into that one myself...


I did boot computer (there was some xp updates running) and it works now  :Smile: 

3milj healing on bg  :Smile:

----------


## NightFall3nz

This have any chance of ban ?

----------


## stec2012

> This have any chance of ban ?


Yes, just as much chance as anything else.

----------


## Cahonez

Hey all!

As a keen follower of PQR I've been messing round with all the profiles that have been up since the first few pages. 

Even making a few profiles of my own, which seemed to get lost in the expanse which is this forum. ah well :P hopefully it helped a few people. 

However I change my tone slightly here.

I am looking for an affliction warlock PVP/Arena profile.

Now as I said I have been following these forums since the began, and as far as im aware there have been no profiles of that sort, many pve ones (props to crystal / valma).

I am WILLING TO PAY for it. As long as it suits the purpose. 

pm me or respond on the forum, i'll pick it up  :Smile: 

-Cahonez

----------


## jackus

[QUOTE=jackus;2202589][code]local InterruptSpells = { 118, 116, 61305, 28271, 28272, 61780, 61721, 2637, 33786, 5185, 8936, 50464, 19750, 82326, 2061, 9484, 605, 8129, 331, 8004, 51505, 403, 77472, 51514, 5782, 1120, 48181, 30108 }

local castingSpell, _, _, _, _, endTime = UnitCastingInfo("target")
for i,v in ipairs(InterruptSpells) do
if IsSpellInRange("Pummel", "target") == 1 and PQR_IsOutOfSight("target") == false and castingSpell == GetSpellInfo(v) and endTime/1000 - GetTime() < 0.5 then 
if not UnitBuffID("target", 31821) and not UnitBuffID("target", 89485) then
return true 
end 
end
end <----- that end is too much?

I have tried deleting it, but did nothing

----------


## Kratzyyy

> He updated it yesterday. Download pqr from the front page it has the new offsets
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


Oh awesome, thanks  :Smile:

----------


## rezonen94marcus

This isnt working since update now, How do i get it to work.

----------


## ReapersDeath

Ya im wondering the same. Really want to use this still..

----------


## Kinkeh

> Ya im wondering the same. Really want to use this still..


If you guys read the posts or looked through xelpers recent posts, you'd see he posted the updated offsets or given you the option to just re-download the program on the main post, but you will have to re-copy your profiles if you re-download.

----------


## Nordlicht

Doesn't work after update. How to make it work again?

----------


## ReapersDeath

Ok thanks man. But shouldnt he make it a new version? It gets extremely confusing when theres a program update and its still version 1.1.1 which is the one i have now.. Common confusion for me =p

----------


## Gabbz

Read the previous posts, lazy leechers indeed

----------


## Kinkeh

> Ok thanks man. But shouldnt he make it a new version? It gets extremely confusing when theres a program update and its still version 1.1.1 which is the one i have now.. Common confusion for me =p


He gives you the option to just re-download the rar, with the updated offsets because people just can't understand how to put offsets in the same folder as the program instead of having to re-download, he doesn't have to update the program when a new patch comes out, he just has to release updated offsets.

----------


## js1974

> In LFR the raid generally doesn't stand close enough to Ultra for gurth to work. So if you had no tentacle damage you were missing out on ~3k dps, putting you around 32k. That's still well below what you should be at and is most likely RNG but I'll do some testing myself and make sure I've got it optimized.


I think your 7.1 profile parsed slightly higher, I'm curious I like how using Leap works based on mouse location and not having to select it. Can this be done with bombs as well?

----------


## darksahde

@Boss

The new TG5.4 you have released work like wonder. Only one slight problem, Whenever I hit LeftCtrl to make a heroic leap, It cause a huge lag, It even Disconnect me from server sometime. Just wonder if you changed anything there.

Also I'm start to get this message when I enable ur profile: "Your AddOns are experiencing a large number of error and may slow down the game. You can turn on display LUA error in the interface menu"

Here is the Lua info



```
Message: [string " function pqrFunc0() -- Fading Light..."]:355: attempt to compare nil with number
Time: 02/29/12 15:01:54
Count: 8369
Stack: [C]: ?
[string " function pqrFunc0() -- Fading Light..."]:355: in function `?'
[string "..."]:255: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "..."]:161: in function `PQR_CastNext'
[string "..."]:150: in function `PQR_ExecuteBot'
[string "..."]:40: in function <[string "..."]:23>

Locals:
```

Also This



```
Message: [string " function pqrFunc0() local rage = UnitPower..."]:326: attempt to compare nil with number
Time: 02/29/12 15:04:34
Count: 1555
Stack: [C]: ?
[string " function pqrFunc0() local rage = UnitPower..."]:326: in function `?'
[string "..."]:255: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "..."]:161: in function `PQR_CastNext'
[string "..."]:150: in function `PQR_ExecuteBot'
[string "..."]:40: in function <[string "..."]:23>

Locals:
```

More



```
Message: [string " function pqrFunc0() local cs, csx = GetSpe..."]:204: attempt to compare nil with number
Time: 02/29/12 15:08:05
Count: 1291
Stack: [C]: ?
[string " function pqrFunc0() local cs, csx = GetSpe..."]:204: in function `?'
[string "..."]:255: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "..."]:161: in function `PQR_CastNext'
[string "..."]:150: in function `PQR_ExecuteBot'
[string "..."]:40: in function <[string "..."]:23>

Locals:
```

The Count number of the above 3 is keep increase in a fast rate

----------


## cukiemunster

> Under Special Events where it has Hour of Twilight code, change it to:
> 
> 
> ```
> -- Avoid Hour of Twilight on Ultraxion, Delete next 3 lines if you are working as tank
> local channelSpell, _, _, _, _, endTime = UnitCastingInfo("boss1")
> if channelSpell == GetSpellInfo(109417) and endTime/1000 - GetTime() < 1.3 and UnitBuffID("Player", 61336) == nil and UnitBuffID("Player", 22812) == nil
> then RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1") end
> ```
> ...


AWESOME!!! So to make sure I understand you correctly, in order for it NOT to click and zone into the twilight, I need to have Barkskin and Survival Instincts ACTIVE before it would normally click the button, at like 1.5 seconds left in the cast? Doing this it will stay out for me to soak Hour of Twilight? And this doesn't effect Fading Light I assume.

----------


## thrylas

Anyone got a good lock profile for DS? the ones with PQR seem to lack in dps in comparison to some of the other profiles like the ones for dk's and rogues. Also i have been finding that PQR is messing up on the lock profile when bloodlust is used - havent really looked at it to much as lock is my 4th alt that rarely gets played but i was wanting to start playing him more so im looking for a higher end profile is possable.

----------


## abndrew82

> Anyone got a good lock profile for DS? the ones with PQR seem to lack in dps in comparison to some of the other profiles like the ones for dk's and rogues. Also i have been finding that PQR is messing up on the lock profile when bloodlust is used - havent really looked at it to much as lock is my 4th alt that rarely gets played but i was wanting to start playing him more so im looking for a higher end profile is possable.


Have you tried

valma-pqr-profiles - Advanced PQR profiles - Google Project Hosting

----------


## thrylas

> Have you tried
> 
> valma-pqr-profiles - Advanced PQR profiles - Google Project Hosting


nope never seen that link before - thanks will look around there  :Smile:

----------


## Mpzor

Question for kickmydog, i've been a warrior since I started playing and I never even thought about changing to another class as i've got alot of realm firsts FoS and 13k+ achievements on my warrior as its been my main for 6years. But now that achievements will become BoA in MoP I have rolled a hunter and I was just wondering if your profiles are setup for the tier 13 2set bonus so that it wont use CS twice in a row unless its below 55focus? Still havent gotten 2parts so I cant just test it myself so I thought id just ask before I do get 2parts  :Smile:  Cheers

----------


## kayonekayone

> Just gotten done with some major overhauling of my Resto Druid profile, changes include:
> 
> - Added DEBUG code from Valma (toggle with /pqd)
> - Fixed decursing, uses current custom target or mouseover (/decurse to enable/disable)
> - Moved all healing percentages to functions for easy editing
> - Other general fixes, improvements and boss code added
> 
> Now since a few people have found they have mana issues, below is an altered list of healing percentages (just copy and paste over the current ones in functions). While the profile is aimed at high-end gear, these values should really help keep the mana usage down and make things more efficient, but obviously your healing throughput is lowered!
> 
> ...



dont work, debug shows nothing....when i put on the rotations options the boss encounter scripts off, than he buff modw , after this he do still nothing, and go to 15fps

----------


## firepong

> AWESOME!!! So to make sure I understand you correctly, in order for it NOT to click and zone into the twilight, I need to have Barkskin and Survival Instincts ACTIVE before it would normally click the button, at like 1.5 seconds left in the cast? Doing this it will stay out for me to soak Hour of Twilight? And this doesn't effect Fading Light I assume.


Yup, thats all you have to do. Doesn't affect Fading Light, will still click if you have the debuff. BUt ye, if either Survival Instincts of Barskin OR BOTH are active, it will not click the button for Hour of Twilight. I'll be doing my LFR on my druid in a little bit. I'll let you know if it truly works so that you won't go into a raid and wipe it  :Wink:

----------


## NightFall3nz

For how many hours I can use it safely?

----------


## abndrew82

> For how many hours I can use it safely?


There is no way to know that, its not a bot or something that you leave running. Cant see how anybody can tell you what blizzard may or may not look into.

----------


## NightFall3nz

But someone has been banned?

----------


## Ninjaderp

^For using PQR? Not that I've heard of, and I would have a hard time seeing someone getting banned because he's doing good DPS/Healing/Tanking well tbh

----------


## NightFall3nz

> There is no way to know that, its not a bot or something that you leave running. Cant see how anybody can tell you what blizzard may or may not look into.


But someone has been banned?

----------


## NightFall3nz

> ^For using PQR? Not that I've heard of, and I would have a hard time seeing someone getting banned because he's doing good DPS/Healing/Tanking well tbh



Ty for answer ! ;D

----------


## Weird0

> ^For using PQR? Not that I've heard of, and I would have a hard time seeing someone getting banned because he's doing good DPS/Healing/Tanking well tbh




when the time comes you will get banned for useing pqr not bcus you did good dps/hps/tanking ... but you used this tool to hack into a offset to unlock protected lua code.

----------


## bu_ba_911

[QUOTE=jackus;2202695]


> [code]local InterruptSpells = { 118, 116, 61305, 28271, 28272, 61780, 61721, 2637, 33786, 5185, 8936, 50464, 19750, 82326, 2061, 9484, 605, 8129, 331, 8004, 51505, 403, 77472, 51514, 5782, 1120, 48181, 30108 }
> 
> local castingSpell, _, _, _, _, endTime = UnitCastingInfo("target")
> for i,v in ipairs(InterruptSpells) do
> if IsSpellInRange("Pummel", "target") == 1 and PQR_IsOutOfSight("target") == false and castingSpell == GetSpellInfo(v) and endTime/1000 - GetTime() < 0.5 then 
> if not UnitBuffID("target", 31821) and not UnitBuffID("target", 89485) then
> return true 
> end 
> end
> ...


The very last one you used seemed to be the extra one.

Sent from my Xoom

----------


## robinmiles1

Been using valmas profile today (affliction) worked flawlessley untill yorsaj where it just flat out refused to work for him or hagara yet still functioned on the trash, anyone got any ideas?

Edit: Also wouldent work for Ultraxion yet worked for her trash.

----------


## expunge

> Question for kickmydog, i've been a warrior since I started playing and I never even thought about changing to another class as i've got alot of realm firsts FoS and 13k+ achievements on my warrior as its been my main for 6years. But now that achievements will become BoA in MoP I have rolled a hunter and I was just wondering if your profiles are setup for the tier 13 2set bonus so that it wont use CS twice in a row unless its below 55focus? Still havent gotten 2parts so I cant just test it myself so I thought id just ask before I do get 2parts  Cheers


Shouldn't this read "I was just wondering if your profiles are setup for the tier 13 2set bonus so that it wont use CS twice in a row unless its below 55focus?"

----------


## Valma

Updated profile:

Some cleanups for smoother looking in debug,FIXED t13 4pc logic(Soul shards bug),FIXED bloodfury and isknown logic(once again >.<),FIXED lifetap while channeling.

Welcome to my project page for downloads,checkout and issues/suggestions.

----------


## kayonekayone

```
-- Check if Yor'sahj has purple debuff
if CurrentEncounter ~= "false" and
   CurrentEncounter == "YorsahjHC" and
   ( UnitBuffID("boss1", 104896) ~= nil or UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 105171) ~= nil )
then

  -- Get Deep Corruption stack info
  local _,_,_,Stacks = UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 105171)
  if Stacks ~= nil and Stacks >= 3 then SpellStopCasting() end

  -- Only heal group during this phase
  GroupType = "party"
  GroupMembers = 5

end
```

work this well for every heal class?

----------


## jessy

Is it safe to use it with the new patch (15354) ?
Or should I wait for an update ?

----------


## Weird0

> Is it safe to use it with the new patch (15354) ?
> Or should I wait for an update ?


it already has been updated for the current version, and it is save as any other hack if blizzard decides from one moment to the other to flag accounts that hack into the specific offset, you will get the banstick

----------


## Stonedlaser

> Updated profile:
> 
> Some cleanups for smoother looking in debug,FIXED t13 4pc logic(Soul shards bug),FIXED bloodfury and isknown logic(once again >.<),FIXED lifetap while channeling.
> 
> Welcome to my project page for downloads,checkout and issues/suggestions.


Thanks a lot. I just downloaded this most for learning purposes since I want to play the classes myself. However there are a couple of things I would like to know how to configure while enjoying the benefits of this. I'm very very poor at programming, so I don't really know how to configure these things, any help would be greatly appreciated!

1. Your starting rotation seems to be a little weird; Curse of the Elements -> Corruption -> Immolate -> Bane of Doom -> Conflagrate
The proper starting rotation would be: Curse of the Elements -> Immolate -> Bane of Doom -> Conflagrate -> Corruption
How do I change this?

2. When using your OMFG IMBA WARLOCK (nice name btw  :Big Grin: ) profile it doesn't seem to use Demon Soul - AT ALL. Don't know if it bugs or not but I would really love some help to get this to pop off cooldown. Or was this intentional, maybe you like to time your CD's with procs etc? Any way I would still love any help with this.

3. Along with Bane of Havoc on focustarget I would like a nice little Curse of the Elements on that focustarget as well. How do I do that?

4. When running with Assassination Rogues I don't need to put up Curse of the Elements. What would be the fastest way for me to simply take CotE out of the rotation (and then a fast way to get it back again if he's going Combat or so?)


I must rate it top notch, seems to work fantastically as well.
And give you a lot of rep since you deserve it.

Best wishes!

----------


## Valma

> Thanks a lot. I just downloaded this most for learning purposes since I want to play the classes myself. However there are a couple of things I would like to know how to configure while enjoying the benefits of this. I'm very very poor at programming, so I don't really know how to configure these things, any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> 1. Your starting rotation seems to be a little weird; Curse of the Elements -> Corruption -> Immolate -> Bane of Doom -> Conflagrate
> The proper starting rotation would be: Curse of the Elements -> Immolate -> Bane of Doom -> Conflagrate -> Corruption
> How do I change this?
> 
> 2. When using your OMFG IMBA WARLOCK (nice name btw ) profile it doesn't seem to use Demon Soul - AT ALL. Don't know if it bugs or not but I would really love some help to get this to pop off cooldown. Or was this intentional, maybe you like to time your CD's with procs etc? Any way I would still love any help with this.
> 
> 3. Along with Bane of Havoc on focustarget I would like a nice little Curse of the Elements on that focustarget as well. How do I do that?
> ...


1. As I've found from lots of sims - this is the best way to open,the later in opening BoD is - the bigger is number of procs you got,so more int = more dmg,same for Immo and others.

2. Demonsoul,Bloodfury,Doomguard is set to be used only on boss fights.You don't need them on trash actually.

3. Is BoH damage modified with CoE?I don't think so :/

4. Added in TBD list.Will do it in this way - will run a check on fight start throught all raid and collect their spec and if spec is one who can replace your CoE automatically will safe person's name somewhere and then in CoE ability I will check if this person is targeting your target -> don't cast CoE.Should work like magic and fully automated.

----------


## Stonedlaser

> 1. As I've found from lots of sims - this is the best way to open,the later in opening BoD is - the bigger is number of procs you got,so more int = more dmg,same for Immo and others.
> 
> 2. Demonsoul,Bloodfury,Doomguard is set to be used only on boss fights.You don't need them on trash actually.
> 
> 3. Is BoH damage modified with CoE?I don't think so :/
> 
> 4. Added in TBD list.Will do it in this way - will run a check on fight start throught all raid and collect their spec and if spec is one who can replace your CoE automatically will safe person's name somewhere and then in CoE ability I will check if this person is targeting your target -> don't cast CoE.Should work like magic and fully automated.


Thanks for the quick answer!

1. When simming my character it shows a different spell priority, which is the one I asked about, but I clearly see your point, ensuring most proccs are off when actually starting with the immolates and conflagrates.

2. Okay, good it works as intended for bosses, (I only tried the dolls). On the dolls the Doomguard still got summon though. And the Doomguard is still something I manually want to choose when to pop so to best allign with BL etc. Is there any fast way to do this? Compared to the other PQR's for warlocks yours is more advanced (on good and bad). I found it easier just taking a spell I didn't like off the spell priority list (other PQR's) than searching through miles of text (like yours). But on the other hand, that's becuase I do not know where to look, since your PQR was easily the best.

3. You're right. I have always just assumed it was, but it wasn't.

4. Sounds delicious!  :Smile: 

Thanks again for fast answer.

----------


## Meatglue

@Cokx

Still looking forward to your pally and warlock pvp profiles. 
If nothing soon I will have to try to adjusting Valma's warlock for pvp, I love messing up codes. lol

----------


## IIeTpoc

Blinded, thanks for your enhancement rotation, but I wonder if it is possible to add Maelstrom Weapon x4 with Spirit Wolves up. It would be awesome to get such a code unfortunately I have no brain to learn LUA so I will appreciate every help you could give me(particularly I have problems writing a "checker" of if Spirit Wolves are up) Though it would be fantastic if someone could make the whole spell to appropriate work)) Thanks in advance and sorry for my bad English.

----------


## romb0t

@Valma
Still issue with Morchok HM, I still get the error message "A more powerfull spell already exist" and nothing is done. Can't get the PQD output as there is so much in it...

Otherwize, it is ok for all other bosses in normal mode.

----------


## cukiemunster

> Yup, thats all you have to do. Doesn't affect Fading Light, will still click if you have the debuff. BUt ye, if either Survival Instincts of Barskin OR BOTH are active, it will not click the button for Hour of Twilight. I'll be doing my LFR on my druid in a little bit. I'll let you know if it truly works so that you won't go into a raid and wipe it


What's the verdict? I will be going back at H Ultra tonight, so hopefully it works lol.

----------


## Xelper

If you guys are interested in the Ultraxion clicker I use, it is below. If you have Divine Shield on you it wont fade out, or if you are holding down Alt.

Name: Heroic Will
Spell ID: 0
Actions: /click ExtraActionButton1


```
local altDown = IsAltKeyDown()
local sDivineShield = UnitBuffID("player", 642)


if altDown == nil then
    local spellHourOfTwilight = GetSpellInfo(109417)
    local channelSpell, _, _, _, _, endTime = UnitCastingInfo("boss1")
    if channelSpell ~= nil and channelSpell == spellHourOfTwilight then
        local finishTime = endTime/1000 - GetTime()
        if finishTime < 1 and sDivineShield == nil then
            return true
        end
    end
end


local sFadingLight, _, _, _, _, _, fadingEndTime = UnitDebuffID("player", 110068)
if sFadingLight then
    local finishTime = fadingEndTime - GetTime()
    if finishTime < 1.4 then
        return true
    end
end
```

----------


## jackus

Can any one add a focus target to this code? It is a very good interrupt  :Smile: 


```
local buff = { 118,116,61305,28271,28272,61780,61721,2637,33786,5185,8936,50464,19750,82326,2061,9484,605,8129,331,8004,51505,403,77472,51514,5782,1120,48181,30108 }

local castingSpell, _, _, _, _, endTime = UnitCastingInfo("target")
for i,v in ipairs(buff) do
if IsSpellInRange("Pummel", "target") == 1 and PQR_IsOutOfSight("target") == false and castingSpell == GetSpellInfo(v) and endTime/1000 - GetTime() < 0.5  then 
  if not UnitBuffID("target", 31821) and not UnitBuffID("target", 89485) then
    return true 
  end 
end
end
```

----------


## Xelper

> Can any one add a focus target to this code? It is a very good interrupt 
> 
> 
> ```
> local buff = { 118,116,61305,28271,28272,61780,61721,2637,33786,5185,8936,50464,19750,82326,2061,9484,605,8129,331,8004,51505,403,77472,51514,5782,1120,48181,30108 }
> 
> local castingSpell, _, _, _, _, endTime = UnitCastingInfo("target")
> for i,v in ipairs(buff) do
> if IsSpellInRange("Pummel", "target") == 1 and PQR_IsOutOfSight("target") == false and castingSpell == GetSpellInfo(v) and endTime/1000 - GetTime() < 0.5  then 
> ...



You just need to change everything that says "target" to "focus" and change the target in PQR to Focus. You can also make a copy of the ability first, so you have both abilities. Then add the new ability to your rotation under your current ability.

----------


## [Blinded]

> Blinded, thanks for your enhancement rotation, but I wonder if it is possible to add Maelstrom Weapon x4 with Spirit Wolves up. It would be awesome to get such a code unfortunately I have no brain to learn LUA so I will appreciate every help you could give me(particularly I have problems writing a "checker" of if Spirit Wolves are up) Though it would be fantastic if someone could make the whole spell to appropriate work)) Thanks in advance and sorry for my bad English.


It's easy  :Smile:  



```
if PetHasActionBar() ~= 0 and select( 4, UnitBuffID( "player", < Insert Maelstrom ID here> ) ) == 4 then

return true

end
```

----------


## TehVoyager

K time to admit it i guess

The Sucess rate of this app made me try it out.

>.>

Firepong: is your Kittycleave profile for PVP?
Also, your Bear profile has some kinks.

1: it lacerates all the things. passing other viable cds to do it.
2: the AoE mode only seemed to swipe and lacerate. Y U NO THRASH!
3: popped it on for H ultraxion. when the first hour of twilight popped up, i ported out and wiped my raid. they "wtf dude"-ed at me. i would suggest leaving Heroic Will on manual, or setup something to disable the clicking of Heroic Will.

At this stage of your profile, i'd suggest getting the ability priority, singletarget/aoe and raid/heroic things working before working on making it taunt and hit the Heroic Will buttons.

is there anything i can do to help you test further while maintaining my anominity?

----------


## darkayo

@Valma : Does your profile requieres English client of Wow ?

----------


## romb0t

@Darkayo
Well, I am using it in a non English client without any real issues.

----------


## kickmydog

> Shouldn't this read "I was just wondering if your profiles are setup for the tier 13 2set bonus so that it wont use CS twice in a row unless its below 55focus?"


What are we talking about here? Chimera Shot or Cobra Shot? In short there are no restriction in the profile with regards to not casting two in a row for either. The Profile is sololy concerned with focus levels and abilities being available ie off cooldown. If for example your focus is at 0 and most of the dps instants are on cooldown it will probably cast two cobra shots in a row.

The rotations are designed to bleed off extra focus where necessary, the only times it will go below the prefix focus conservation level is when explosive shot is off cooldown. It will always try to maintain enough focus to use explosive shot.

----------


## jackus

> You just need to change everything that says "target" to "focus" and change the target in PQR to Focus. You can also make a copy of the ability first, so you have both abilities. Then add the new ability to your rotation under your current ability.


i made a new ability called Pummel-Focus. Spill ID: 6552 Delay: 0 Target: focus and used this

```
local buff = {  118,116,61305,28271,28272,61780,61721,2637,33786,5185,8936,50464,19750,82326,2061,9484,605,8129,331,8004,51505,403,77472,51514,5782,1120,48181,30108  }

local castingSpell, _, _, _, _, endTime = UnitCastingInfo("focus")
for i,v in ipairs(buff) do
if IsSpellInRange("Pummel", "focus") == 1 and PQR_IsOutOfSight("focus")  == false and castingSpell == GetSpellInfo(v) and endTime/1000 -  GetTime() < 0.5  then 
  if not UnitBuffID("focus", 31821) and not UnitBuffID("focus", 89485) then
    return true 
  end 
end
end
```

But dont seem to work :/

----------


## kickmydog

> If you guys are interested in the Ultraxion clicker I use, it is below. If you have Divine Shield on you it wont fade out, or if you are holding down Alt.
> 
> Name: Heroic Will
> Spell ID: 0
> Actions: /click ExtraActionButton1
> 
> 
> ```
> local altDown = IsAltKeyDown()
> ...


Interesting, I've been pondering code of some sort so that my hunter profiles will use deterrence when hour of twilight comes up and it's my turn to soak it. This is for heroic mode, have you got any suggestions? Right now I just turn my rotation off, and manually use deterrence, but I would like to flawlessly do it with minimal interaction. Maybe something that checks the Loaming Darkness debuff or something.

----------


## Gabbz

My feral script is doing Xelpers but using Survival Instinct to bypass clicking. So anyone soaking just add your buff u need for the soaking and it will do it flawless. Or just press alt.

since i am tanking Ultraxion i also have auto taunting from my focus. I just start the script and sit back and enjoy the show and only need to press SI for each i need to soak. 

Lazy Leecher indeed.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> i made a new ability called Pummel-Focus. Spill ID: 6552 Delay: 0 Target: focus and used this
> 
> ```
> local buff = {  118,116,61305,28271,28272,61780,61721,2637,33786,5185,8936,50464,19750,82326,2061,9484,605,8129,331,8004,51505,403,77472,51514,5782,1120,48181,30108  }
> 
> local castingSpell, _, _, _, _, endTime = UnitCastingInfo("focus")
> for i,v in ipairs(buff) do
> if IsSpellInRange("Pummel", "focus") == 1 and PQR_IsOutOfSight("focus")  == false and castingSpell == GetSpellInfo(v) and endTime/1000 -  GetTime() < 0.5  then 
>   if not UnitBuffID("focus", 31821) and not UnitBuffID("focus", 89485) then
> ...


Out of curiosity, did you try using mine, but just replace my list of spells with yours?

Sent from my Xoom

----------


## stec2012

In Eff's Resto Druid profile, he has it so you can mouse over somebody and focus heals on them. Is it a specific section of code that i can add to Ony's resto shaman profile or is there more to it than that?

----------


## Nythus

Does anybody happen to know of a good Fire Mage PvE profile? The one that comes with the program doesn't use Living Bomb or Combustion.

----------


## collinetnick

If i knew how to do this i would, but for the dk profile would be really nice if you knew in a method of tracking the bosses stomp cast for morchok and korchok. As a soak-er i many time miss blood presence and nearly die. Also a good idea for any melee profile to come equipt with this. Especially the rogue one. I know if a rogue misses feint on the stomp he will be one shot. This is only for heroic morchok of course.

----------


## fluxflux

any news from Mentally for the new shadow rotation?

----------


## Kaolla

I'm sure she's working pretty hard on it, but it's a complete rewrite. Coupled with her guild issue, it could take a while.

----------


## Kinkeh

> If i knew how to do this i would, but for the dk profile would be really nice if you knew in a method of tracking the bosses stomp cast for morchok and korchok. As a soak-er i many time miss blood presence and nearly die. Also a good idea for any melee profile to come equipt with this. Especially the rogue one. I know if a rogue misses feint on the stomp he will be one shot. This is only for heroic morchok of course.


You can give this a try, basically if morchok/kochrom(this code is for morchok, to have it work for kochrom change "boss1" to "boss2" I think) is casting Stomp, it will switch to blood presence, if your profile has an ability to switch to unholy presence, make sure to take it out of the rotation so it stays in blood presence and doesn't switch, you will have to switch back to unholy presence after though.



> -- Damage Soaking on Morchok/Kohcrom Switches to blood presence and casts 
> local StompCast,_,_,_,_,endtime = UnitCastingInfo("boss1")
> local Stomp = {109033, 109034}
> 
> for i,v in ipairs(Stomp) do
> if StompCast == GetSpellInfo(v) 
> and endtime/1000 - GetTime() < 1
> then return true
> end
> end


How to add this:
Go into Ability editor, paste the above code into the box, then for the "Spell ID" box, put this: 48263, name the ability whatever then press save. Now close the ability editor and go into "Profile and Rotation editor" then select your profile/main rotation and select the abilitys name from the first list box, click the "->" button and use the Up key to move the ability to the top of the second listbox. This should work, I forget who originally made the above code I think his name was "ishtro".

----------


## firepong

> K time to admit it i guess
> 
> The Sucess rate of this app made me try it out.
> 
> >.>
> 
> Firepong: is your Kittycleave profile for PVP?
> Also, your Bear profile has some kinks.
> 
> ...


1. Like I said, I don't do raids as tank, only Feral DPS. Everything in this is coded from the rotation on The Indespicable Bear. On there it said to use Lacerate as fillers when you have nothing else to do, which is what it is doing. It always seems to cast the spells in order of rotation for me, never misses recasting or re-applying buff/debuff. Just take a closer look at how its working out, might just be that it's way more different than the way your hand-made rotation works.

2. As for AoE, mine thrashes, even uses maul when rage is above 35 or 40 (don't remember for sure). Just take a look at a detailed damage meter for your DPS on that fight and you will see. Now, if your not the one holding agro, then you will loose Rage because you are not taking damage. If need be, I can run a heroic and note down my damage and show you that it is in fact casting the spells that I have coded in there. Just have to remember, most of the spells in the bear tree have a cooldown. Just set your debug to true in PQRotation and look at all the spells it is casting, you can see that it is in fact casting spells.

3 .As far as Hour of Twilights go, I had never tested it in bear or cat to see if the button was working right. Before you had went into the raid, you should have just done a LFR to make sure everything was working as intended instead of going into a Heroic not knowing how the rotation would act. I know this is my rotation I made, but I had stated that these parts of the code had not been tested yet. For this, I say to replace everything in --Special Events -- with the code Xelper posted a few posts above yours, and leave it as is. In my next release, within the next day or so, I will actually have this in mine with my Heroic Will button code for what I have explained below.

As to the last statement, I decided to just leave Taunt out and actually removed it from my latest code change (hasn't been uploaded yet). I also took out all of the Button presses and only have coded in, right now, is for it to hit the Heroic Will button on Madness, which I have confirmed working, when you are 2 seconds away from being impaled as well as 2 seconds away from Shrapnel.

And like I said, to me, I notice no problems in AoE and Single Target mode on my end when I have enough rage to cast All of the spells. Never loose agro either when in AoE mode.

----------


## Kinkeh

> what exactly is this? Release.exe doesnt seem fitting


It's a virus, do not open it. I can tell by its file details that it's crypted to hide its detections so no anti virus is going to detect it scantime, not sure about its runtime.

----------


## Cahonez

@Bubba

Chances of bringing those warlock pvp profiles forward in priority?

Had a couple of people pm me and say they will help out with the Donations.

I'm happy to help out with priorites etc

----------


## abndrew82

yeah i downloaded and looked in the zip and was like nah thats just wrong

----------


## lostwalker

Any chance of a demo profile? I would love to see a new demo profile




> Updated profile:
> 
> Some cleanups for smoother looking in debug,FIXED t13 4pc logic(Soul shards bug),FIXED bloodfury and isknown logic(once again >.<),FIXED lifetap while channeling.
> 
> Welcome to my project page for downloads,checkout and issues/suggestions.

----------


## darksahde

@firepong

I have some thought on your kitty for AoE.

Why don't you make use swipe when hold a button?

like hold left alt then it'll only cast swipe.

I got the code but I'm not sure how to implement it.



```
if CheckInteractDistance("target", 3) and IsLeftAltKeyDown() 
and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil then
return true end
```

I've also added CheckInteractDistance so no swipe everywhere.

----------


## jayrizzle

For unholy, is there anyway to make your ghoul attack all totems such as spirit link and grounding?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @Bubba
> 
> Chances of bringing those warlock pvp profiles forward in priority?
> 
> Had a couple of people pm me and say they will help out with the Donations.
> 
> I'm happy to help out with priorites etc


in terms of this..... right now i like to leave the pvp profiles of something, to the "current" profile writers of a certain class (especially when potential money is involved)....

IE: Leaving Warrior to Boss unless enough time has passed and/or he says he decided not to do a warrior pvp (Im updating some of my code for him to use if he wants to)
OR: Valma/Crystal_Tech in regards with an Arena Warlock build
OR: Mentally in regards to a SPriest build....
OR: Kickmydog for a Hunter build...

I don't know the classes inside and out like they do, so anything I would do would require a lot more back and forth with people who do, and I also am not on the best realm for testing arena profiles haha, so I would have to have them tested by others who may not know how to give a proper debug report XD. I'm not gonna lie offering money is the best way to get something done around here, but I do have some sense of honor (sorry blizz... this is just to much fun).

(All the examples are for people who are specifically asking me for those arena profiles, plz start at the people who know it best, and if they say no, then i'll look into it more myself).

----------


## Jeremy23

Also still looking for youre Paypal Email so i can donate a bit for you.

----------


## ziggar

Reported : )

----------


## TehVoyager

Your reply sounded hostile a little. please understand, I wasn't criticizing. I'm trying to help out, because i'd like to make it better  :Big Grin: 




> 1. Like I said, I don't do raids as tank, only Feral DPS. Everything in this is coded from the rotation on The Indespicable Bear. On there it said to use Lacerate as fillers when you have nothing else to do, which is what it is doing. It always seems to cast the spells in order of rotation for me, never misses recasting or re-applying buff/debuff. Just take a closer look at how its working out, might just be that it's way more different than the way your hand-made rotation works.


Im aware you raid kitty. 
the rotation on Inconspicuous Bear is 


```
Mangle / Berserk Procs
Demoralizing Roar
Lacerate if no Lac on target
Thrash
Lacerate if not to 3
Pulverize if 3 stacks of Lacerate and no Buff, or buff is about to expire
Faerie Fire (Feral)
Lacerate filler
```

I see the rotation lacerating before thrash and Faerie Fire (Feral) when there is a 3 stack of lacerate on the target.




> 2. As for AoE, mine thrashes, even uses maul when rage is above 35 or 40 (don't remember for sure). Just take a look at a detailed damage meter for your DPS on that fight and you will see. Now, if your not the one holding agro, then you will loose Rage because you are not taking damage. If need be, I can run a heroic and note down my damage and show you that it is in fact casting the spells that I have coded in there. Just have to remember, most of the spells in the bear tree have a cooldown. Just set your debug to true in PQRotation and look at all the spells it is casting, you can see that it is in fact casting spells.


Hmm. i have Thrash on my bar, and was watching my character Lacerate 2 or 3 times running with thrash off CD while in Raid Mode/AoE mode.
i was watching lacerate stack on the debuffs. i saw thrash not being used. i thought i might be in the wrong rotation. so i turned it from raid to heroic and back, then from AOE to single and back. was in correct rotation settings.

Where is this Debug setting. i've been looking for it for like 3 minutes.




> As to the last statement, I decided to just leave Taunt out and actually removed it from my latest code change (hasn't been uploaded yet). I also took out all of the Button presses and only have coded in, right now, is for it to hit the Heroic Will button on Madness, which I have confirmed working, when you are 2 seconds away from being impaled as well as 2 seconds away from Shrapnel.
> 
> And like I said, to me, I notice no problems in AoE and Single Target mode on my end when I have enough rage to cast All of the spells. Never loose agro either when in AoE mode.


For the Bear rotation, you might want to leave it off shrapnel. from what i've read, you want to save the Dream CD on the last platform for the adds. afaik you want to use Barkskin, and let the healers know you are about to get a bit of a smack.

It could be that i dodge more then and have less rage over all. my tank Equipped iLvl 397 with a dodge precentage of 48%.

----------


## me28791

> *snip*


under where you can select up to 4 rotation there is a button saying show rotation, then a new side window will pop up its down the bottom of that sidewindow on the right hand side

----------


## me28791

> 1. Like I said, I don't do raids as tank, only Feral DPS. Everything in this is coded from the rotation on The Indespicable Bear. On there it said to use Lacerate as fillers when you have nothing else to do, which is what it is doing. It always seems to cast the spells in order of rotation for me, never misses recasting or re-applying buff/debuff. Just take a closer look at how its working out, might just be that it's way more different than the way your hand-made rotation works.
> 
> 2. As for AoE, mine thrashes, even uses maul when rage is above 35 or 40 (don't remember for sure). Just take a look at a detailed damage meter for your DPS on that fight and you will see. Now, if your not the one holding agro, then you will loose Rage because you are not taking damage. If need be, I can run a heroic and note down my damage and show you that it is in fact casting the spells that I have coded in there. Just have to remember, most of the spells in the bear tree have a cooldown. Just set your debug to true in PQRotation and look at all the spells it is casting, you can see that it is in fact casting spells.
> 
> 3 .As far as Hour of Twilights go, I had never tested it in bear or cat to see if the button was working right. Before you had went into the raid, you should have just done a LFR to make sure everything was working as intended instead of going into a Heroic not knowing how the rotation would act. I know this is my rotation I made, but I had stated that these parts of the code had not been tested yet. For this, I say to replace everything in --Special Events -- with the code Xelper posted a few posts above yours, and leave it as is. In my next release, within the next day or so, I will actually have this in mine with my Heroic Will button code for what I have explained below.
> 
> As to the last statement, I decided to just leave Taunt out and actually removed it from my latest code change (hasn't been uploaded yet). I also took out all of the Button presses and only have coded in, right now, is for it to hit the Heroic Will button on Madness, which I have confirmed working, when you are 2 seconds away from being impaled as well as 2 seconds away from Shrapnel.
> 
> And like I said, to me, I notice no problems in AoE and Single Target mode on my end when I have enough rage to cast All of the spells. Never loose agro either when in AoE mode.


your demo roar might want to add in 


```
local vind = UnitDebuffID("target", 26016)
local vindi = UnitDebuffID("target", 26017)
local demoshout = UnitDebuffID("target", 1160)
local cursoweak = UnitDebuffID("target", 702)
local demoroar = UnitDebuffID("target", 99)
local scarfev = UnitDebuffID("target", 81130)
local demoscree = UnitDebuffID("target", 24423)
local demopetbear = UnitDebuffID("target", 50256)
```

mainly its scarlet fever you are missing, googlebee was missing that as well, I added in both pally vindication I know its 26017 well pretty sure but ehh, and also pet debuffs just in case

unless you are going combine a kitty rotation into your bear rotation you can change out mangle just to be return true, if berserk procs it will always keep it on cd as long as prioty is high
just saying in case the future you want to change something up

and you might want to code in a check on motw for in combat or not or current aggro, just woke up will look at it when I get some food, just thinking will motw if it drops off after an hr which could be bad on a boss (well tho only in raids)

----------


## sheuron

white! hurt my eyes!

----------


## ShinyKnight

> white! hurt my eyes!


Dear sweet Jeebus... Is there a way to make this new theme dark again? >.>

----------


## Weird0

> Dear sweet Jeebus... Is there a way to make this new theme dark again? >.>


scroll all the way down to the very bottom of the site and then on the bottom left corner there is a drop down menu where you can choose your forum style

----------


## Valma

> @Valma
> Still issue with Morchok HM, I still get the error message "A more powerfull spell already exist" and nothing is done. Can't get the PQD output as there is so much in it...
> 
> Otherwize, it is ok for all other bosses in normal mode.


Are you sure that you are using last version? :/ Coz more powerfull spell issue was smth like this: I forgot to add guid logic in boss logic,so it was loopcasting corruption and not updating hasDebuff.I fixed this issue late ago and had no problems at all :/

Anyways you can look at -- DEBUG -- there are some global PQ_ variables like PQDebugCasts and so on.Set all to false exept of PQ_Debug and PQ_DebugCasts so you will see what it is trying to cast.Besides of this I reccomend you to resetup last version of PQR in different folder(clean setup) and add there just my last profile - can be some problems in cache or smth like this.

----------


## ShinyKnight

> Are you sure that you are using last version? :/ Coz more powerfull spell issue was smth like this: I forgot to add guid logic in boss logic,so it was loopcasting corruption and not updating hasDebuff.I fixed this issue late ago and had no problems at all :/
> 
> Anyways you can look at -- DEBUG -- there are some global PQ_ variables like PQDebugCasts and so on.Set all to false exept of PQ_Debug and PQ_DebugCasts so you will see what it is trying to cast.Besides of this I reccomend you to resetup last version of PQR in different folder(clean setup) and add there just my last profile - can be some problems in cache or smth like this.


It's works quite awesome-ly for me now... No hiccups at all that I could see over the course of a full run.  :Smile:

----------


## Valma

Xelper,as I see you have started activelly reading this thread.

So here is my question to you:
As we all know the main part of PQR's lua code is not open source,so is there any way to get this section via PM to improve some bugs/logic issues or atleast can you PM me a string where ability cooldown is determined for every entry in a list of abilities.

And now a short explanation:
As I expirienced u got smth like if GetSpellCooldown(ability[i].spellid) == 0 then "do test() code" end or smth close to it.And as we all know GetSpellCooldown returns not 0 event if it is just GCD,so with latency added we are sometimes casting not we are expected to and if we got some spell with casting time like GCD+100 ms we are sometimes getting a gap of latency where we are not doing anything coz program starts to try casting something only when GCD is off.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Xelper,as I see you have started activelly reading this thread.
> 
> So here is my question to you:
> As we all know the main part of PQR's lua code is not open source,so is there any way to get this section via PM to improve some bugs/logic issues or atleast can you PM me a string where ability cooldown is determined for every entry in a list of abilities.
> 
> And now a short explanation:
> As I expirienced u got smth like if GetSpellCooldown(ability[i].spellid) == 0 then "do test() code" end or smth close to it.And as we all know GetSpellCooldown returns not 0 event if it is just GCD,so with latency added we are sometimes casting not we are expected to and if we got some spell with casting time like GCD+100 ms we are sometimes getting a gap of latency where we are not doing anything coz program starts to try casting something only when GCD is off.


me and mentally have started using a check on two spells to determine is the CD we are receiving is GCD or actual cooldown. we run the check on two skills (the on we're checking and any spell that doens't have a hard cd) and if it they are the same then it's either Silence or GCD  :Smile:  maybe thats what you can use? or are you talking about how PQR actually handles GCD?

----------


## Valma

> me and mentally have started using a check on two spells to determine is the CD we are receiving is GCD or actual cooldown. we run the check on two skills (the on we're checking and any spell that doens't have a hard cd) and if it they are the same then it's either Silence or GCD  maybe thats what you can use? or are you talking about how PQR actually handles GCD?


Second.  :Big Grin:  And it makes me a sad panda  :Frown: 

I'm already using metod u stated here but in reverse logic  :Big Grin:  To NOT pop unGCD abilities right after GCD started(~ +1.2 eff time on bloodfury and demonsoul,which sometimes leads for +1-2 casts under buffs (; )

----------


## jackus

> Out of curiosity, did you try using mine, but just replace my list of spells with yours?
> 
> Sent from my Xoom


Yeah i did that and I like your pummel coz it got focus pummel, But your pummel interrupts in the middel of cast like the first 40-70% when the enemy is casting. And the one i posted interrupts in the last 90-99% of the cast  :Smile:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Yeah i did that and I like your pummel coz it got focus pummel, But your pummel interrupts in the middel of cast like the first 40-70% when the enemy is casting. And the one i posted interrupts in the last 90-99% of the cast


funny thing is.... there's no difference between how the two spells run their logic on when to interrupt

*edit* just worked out how I would do it based on % of cast remaining.... will probably release an update when i get it tested probably tomorrow....

castRemaining = (100 - ((endTime/1000 - GetTime())/castDuration))
if castRemaining >= 90 then
return true
end


something like that looks pretty  :Stick Out Tongue:  need to test it though

----------


## Kaolla

> funny thing is.... there's no difference between how the two spells run their logic on when to interrupt
> 
> *edit* just worked out how I would do it based on % of cast remaining.... will probably release an update when i get it tested probably tomorrow....
> 
> castRemaining = (100 - ((endTime/1000 - GetTime())/castDuration))
> if castRemaining >= 90 then
> return true
> end
> 
> ...


Oooh, elegant. ^^

Did you ever receive useful feedback on your Unholy DK rotation, or did people just complain and offer no critique?

----------


## Valma

Actually this piece of interruptcode was posted like every 50 pages or so (:

Dunno why Xelper haven't added it in some update for PQR :/

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Oooh, elegant. ^^
> 
> Did you ever receive useful feedback on your Unholy DK rotation, or did people just complain and offer no critique?


lol ty

couple offered critique, most just complained.... thats why i officially dropped frost and unholy.... ill let others maintain them XD





> Actually this piece of interruptcode was posted like every 50 pages or so (:
> 
> Dunno why Xelper haven't added it in some update for PQR :/



don't doubt it  :Stick Out Tongue:  but when its code im not looking for specifically its out of sight, out of mind  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kaolla

Yeah, I've been working on a comprehensive Unholy rotation, but it's tough without knowing what people thought was wrong with yours ><

I'd just move it entirely over to Arena, but I'm really starting to dislike the total automation that some people demand. The code required to account for even a fraction of the situations that crop up is staggering.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Yeah, I've been working on a comprehensive Unholy rotation, but it's tough without knowing what people thought was wrong with yours ><
> 
> I'd just move it entirely over to Arena, but I'm really starting to dislike the total automation that some people demand. The code required to account for even a fraction of the situations that crop up is staggering.


yea the only thing that really came through was the desire for better rune control..... i just didn't have time to develop the code needed to do that..... would be annoying  :Stick Out Tongue:  because you would need to read every runes CD, and if it's a death rune or not, and if it would play nice with the unholy rune in that particular circumstance >.<

----------


## frII

Goodday everyone.
Dear *bu_ba_911* first of all thank u for u greate Arms profile!PvE and PvP!They are awesome,but there is one moment in PvE.Sometimes,unfortunally in PvE PRQ does not put Rend on the target.And I'am not talking about 5-10 seconds of fight.It could be minuets...and i must tell this is a HUGE loss of DPS.I hope i should not explain why.
And Dear *Bossqwerty* I tested and your profile.And there 1 BIG mistake.Your profile does not use Overpower.As long as I know,yes it is posslbe to DPS only in Bers stance but,you must jump back in Battle Stance to use Overpower,which your profile does not.If it is possible to whenever Overpower proc to jump back on Battle Stance use it and the jump back in Bers stance,this sir would be phenomenal!I think,think way your profile gonna show OMG DPS.And I really hope u will read this post and answer it.

----------


## Kaolla

> yea the only thing that really came through was the desire for better rune control..... i just didn't have time to develop the code needed to do that..... would be annoying  because you would need to read every runes CD, and if it's a death rune or not, and if it would play nice with the unholy rune in that particular circumstance >.<


Indeed. I had a stupid list of rune checks in my old Unholy profile, which is probably why it broke so often. It felt like every ability came down a six-way staring contest between the damn runes.

----------


## firepong

Ok guys, got a new release of FireBear Feral Tanking uploaded to my MediaFile account. Link is in my signature.

Changes:
-Much better AoE/Single Target Logic coding
-Removed Taunt completely as it is better to use manually
-Added in Xelper's Code for Heroic Will/Ultraxion. Hold Left Alt to stay out (Add -- Special Events -- to the Bear profile. goes at the very top)
-Added a combat check on Mark of the Wild (Thanks for the suggestion me28791)
-Many more small improvements that elude me at the moment




> Your reply sounded hostile a little. please understand, I wasn't criticizing. I'm trying to help out, because i'd like to make it better 
> 
> 
> 
> Im aware you raid kitty. 
> the rotation on Inconspicuous Bear is 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


In the new update, all this should be fixed. I just noticed it less since like I said, I always had excess rage, so it always looked like it was casting right, but I took a closer look at the code and changed a lot of it around and added more.

As for the Dream CD, its what, a 30 second cooldown, so it's great to use ~2 seconds before a Impale hits to save the tank from taking so much damage. And ye, I'll just remove the Dream CD from Shrapnel as I don't believe tanks get hit by it right, just DPS and Heals, right?




> your demo roar might want to add in 
> 
> 
> ```
> local vind = UnitDebuffID("target", 26016)
> local vindi = UnitDebuffID("target", 26017)
> local demoshout = UnitDebuffID("target", 1160)
> local cursoweak = UnitDebuffID("target", 702)
> local demoroar = UnitDebuffID("target", 99)
> ...


Most of this is done in the new release. Except I'm going to leave Mangle as is for now just in case of Rage starving. I mean, once I get started, it's real hard for me to loose aggro from running out of rage the way it is now.

----------


## ziggar

Are you using the right profile of boss ? it stance dances fine and overpowers for me (BossSD7.3)

Also only times bubba's pve arms won't rend is if you're in berserker stance since it doesn't stance dance (it will refresh it if you place it beforehand tho even in berserker)



> Goodday everyone.
> Dear *bu_ba_911* first of all thank u for u greate Arms profile!PvE and PvP!They are awesome,but there is one moment in PvE.Sometimes,unfortunally in PvE PRQ does not put Rend on the target.And I'am not talking about 5-10 seconds of fight.It could be minuets...and i must tell this is a HUGE loss of DPS.I hope i should not explain why.
> And Dear *Bossqwerty* I tested and your profile.And there 1 BIG mistake.Your profile does not use Overpower.As long as I know,yes it is posslbe to DPS only in Bers stance but,you must jump back in Battle Stance to use Overpower,which your profile does not.If it is possible to whenever Overpower proc to jump back on Battle Stance use it and the jump back in Bers stance,this sir would be phenomenal!I think,think way your profile gonna show OMG DPS.And I really hope u will read this post and answer it.

----------


## me28791

> [COLOR="#FFA07A"][SIZE=3]*SNIP*


yeap, will have to test out new update, have a few suggestion on th boomie as well, will look at the different things, but is a nice profile and shrapnal can target a tank

----------


## firepong

> yeap, will have to test out new update, have a few suggestion on th boomie as well, will look at the different things, but is a nice profile and shrapnal can target a tank


Hmm, ye, I'll just leave shrapnel out all together then  :Wink: 

If you want Xelper's code added for Heroic well, just add -- Special Events -- Back into the profile and put it at the very top.

----------


## frII

> Are you using the right profile of boss ? it stance dances fine and overpowers for me (BossSD7.3)
> 
> Also only times bubba's pve arms won't rend is if you're in berserker stance since it doesn't stance dance (it will refresh it if you place it beforehand tho even in berserker)


Didnt know that there is a different profile for every boss!0_o
So which profille for which boss?

About buba's profile,I'am in Battle stance ALL the time.I'm going in to the Bers stance only in execute phace of battle.

But I gonna test the (BossSD7.3) in LFR to see the stance dance.

Thanks for answer,gonna test it now=)

----------


## JIMMYF

Tell mewhy the macro does not work?

local _, _, _, PS = UnitBuffID("player", 69369)
local inRange = IsSpellInRange("Cyclone", "focus")


if PS ~= nil and inRange == 1 and PQR_IsOutOfSight(focus) == false then
return true
else
return false
end

----------


## Cahonez

> in terms of this..... right now i like to leave the pvp profiles of something, to the "current" profile writers of a certain class (especially when potential money is involved)....
> 
> IE: Leaving Warrior to Boss unless enough time has passed and/or he says he decided not to do a warrior pvp (Im updating some of my code for him to use if he wants to)
> OR: Valma/Crystal_Tech in regards with an Arena Warlock build
> OR: Mentally in regards to a SPriest build....
> OR: Kickmydog for a Hunter build...
> 
> I don't know the classes inside and out like they do, so anything I would do would require a lot more back and forth with people who do, and I also am not on the best realm for testing arena profiles haha, so I would have to have them tested by others who may not know how to give a proper debug report XD. I'm not gonna lie offering money is the best way to get something done around here, but I do have some sense of honor (sorry blizz... this is just to much fun).
> 
> (All the examples are for people who are specifically asking me for those arena profiles, plz start at the people who know it best, and if they say no, then i'll look into it more myself).


Hey man, thanks very much for the reply, i'll throw some rep your way. 

The offer is open to anyone else willing to give this a go, personally I want nothing too indepth, just basic dps rotation so I can focus more on the cc and other players in the fight. 

As far as testing goes, Im happy to provide feeback needed, and activly test any aspect of it. I arena with a fellow pqr user, so testing wont be an issue. 

So yeah, let me know anyone who wants to make a bit of money + rep.

-cahonez

----------


## mrkebo

Any of you rogues out there working on heroic spine? Using a pqr rotation? If some what setups are you guys running etc..

----------


## ziggar

by Boss i meant Bossqwerty , that's the right profile.

You were maybe using one of the other spec ones if it wasn't switching to overpower.

----------


## happydado

> in terms of this..... right now i like to leave the pvp profiles of something, to the "current" profile writers of a certain class (especially when potential money is involved)....
> 
> IE: Leaving Warrior to Boss unless enough time has passed and/or he says he decided not to do a warrior pvp (Im updating some of my code for him to use if he wants to)
> OR: Valma/Crystal_Tech in regards with an Arena Warlock build
> OR: Mentally in regards to a SPriest build....
> OR: Kickmydog for a Hunter build...
> 
> I don't know the classes inside and out like they do, so anything I would do would require a lot more back and forth with people who do, and I also am not on the best realm for testing arena profiles haha, so I would have to have them tested by others who may not know how to give a proper debug report XD. I'm not gonna lie offering money is the best way to get something done around here, but I do have some sense of honor (sorry blizz... this is just to much fun).
> 
> (All the examples are for people who are specifically asking me for those arena profiles, plz start at the people who know it best, and if they say no, then i'll look into it more myself).


Hi Bu_Ba i have send u 2 PM about this pls answer me.

----------


## frII

> Hey man, thanks very much for the reply, i'll throw some rep your way. 
> 
> The offer is open to anyone else willing to give this a go, personally I want nothing too indepth, just basic dps rotation so I can focus more on the cc and other players in the fight. 
> 
> As far as testing goes, Im happy to provide feeback needed, and activly test any aspect of it. I arena with a fellow pqr user, so testing wont be an issue. 
> 
> So yeah, let me know anyone who wants to make a bit of money + rep.
> 
> -cahonez


Will u share a arena profile with community when it will be done,even if u gonna pay for it?

_bu_ba_911_-Did the Boss mentioned that he would like to make a PvP profile for arena Warriors?

----------


## Cahonez

> Will u share a arena profile with community when it will be done,even if u gonna pay for it?
> 
> _bu_ba_911_-Did the Boss mentioned that he would like to make a PvP profile for arena Warriors?


yeah of course. as long as that was ok with the creator

just want to get one put together

----------


## [Blinded]

> Any of you rogues out there working on heroic spine? Using a pqr rotation? If some what setups are you guys running etc..


Just disable ALL Cooldowns and activate them when the tendon is availeable.
And you can disable rupture easy in my rotation, just move it out of the rotation

----------


## Ninjaderp

Whenever I do spine I usually just use the trash-rotation if there is any in your profile, then activate boss/raid-rotation once on tendon. works like a charm

----------


## happydado

if not CantStop("target") 
and not CantMove("target") 
and CheckInteractDistance("target", 3) == 1 
and not PQR_IsMoving(1) 
then return true end

Can someone say to me what is wrong in this code when i have target near to me i never use this spell

----------


## garoboldy

Are there new offsets not on the front page? I can't find them.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Firepong, what would I have to edit in your bear-profile to make it work with my lvl35 druid?

----------


## me28791

> Firepong, what would I have to edit in your bear-profile to make it work with my lvl35 druid?


you would have to take out of the rotation any ability that you dont currently have if you really need it while lvling could do that try honorbuddy

remember a druid bears aoe threat doesnt get good till around 81, till then you need ot to tab target etc, but still should be easy  :Smile:

----------


## fluxflux

> Are there new offsets not on the front page? I can't find them.



<CurrentWoWVersion>15354</CurrentWoWVersion>
<WoWVersionOffset>0x9993E7</WoWVersionOffset>
<PlayerName>0x9BCA38</PlayerName>
<PlayerClass>0x9BCBB5</PlayerClass>
<GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0x9D1C14</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>
<GameState>0xAD5636</GameState>	
<Lua_DoStringAddress>0x43A810</Lua_DoStringAddress>
<Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x1BB6E0</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>

----------


## TehVoyager

> Changes:
> -Much better AoE/Single Target Logic coding
> -Removed Taunt completely as it is better to use manually
> -Added in Xelper's Code for Heroic Will/Ultraxion. Hold Left Alt to stay out (Add -- Special Events -- to the Bear profile. goes at the very top)
> -Added a combat check on Mark of the Wild (Thanks for the suggestion me28791)
> -Many more small improvements that elude me at the moment


mmmm sounds sexy. I'll fire off a test when i get home. again, is there anything i can log to help you test? combat log or a screenshot o





> In the new update, all this should be fixed. I just noticed it less since like I said, I always had excess rage, so it always looked like it was casting right, but I took a closer look at the code and changed a lot of it around and added more.


YAY I'M NOT CRAZY! ^_^




> As for the Dream CD, its what, a 30 second cooldown, so it's great to use ~2 seconds before a Impale hits to save the tank from taking so much damage. And ye, I'll just remove the Dream CD from Shrapnel as I don't believe tanks get hit by it right, just DPS and Heals, right?


Tanks can be targeted by shrapnel i think... at least we could 3 weeks ago. i haven't been targeted since then. we generally have more health, armor and etc so we don't need our 30 sec 50% mit CD for it. Barkskin plus our bigger HP pool and increased armor should be enough.





> Most of this is done in the new release. Except I'm going to leave Mangle as is for now just in case of Rage starving. I mean, once I get started, it's real hard for me to loose aggro from running out of rage the way it is now.


Any chance of copy-paste including a basic kitty rotation for offtanking yet, or was that included in this update?

also, +rep for you for bear awesomeness  :Big Grin:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hi Bu_Ba i have send u 2 PM about this pls answer me.


I live in California.... I normally am sleeping from 1 am PST (- :Cool:  to 9am at least. Have I ever not answered a pm? And I recommend asking sheuron first and me second, currently being asked a lot of XD




> Will u share a arena profile with community when it will be done,even if u gonna pay for it?
> 
> _bu_ba_911_-Did the Boss mentioned that he would like to make a PvP profile for arena Warriors?


He mentioned something about not being opposed to the idea... I'm still just slowly updating my PvP code, we'll see who's done first in this instance  :Stick Out Tongue:  the slow guy, or the boss

Sent from my Xoom

----------


## Ninjaderp

> you would have to take out of the rotation any ability that you dont currently have if you really need it while lvling could do that try honorbuddy
> 
> remember a druid bears aoe threat doesnt get good till around 81, till then you need ot to tab target etc, but still should be easy


Thanks for the response! I'll try some things after my gf's raid (only got 1 working computer) and if that doesnt work I might use my HB until I get to higher levels  :Smile:

----------


## Kinky

So, guys! The long awaited updated profile for Shadowpriests is here. :P
I was supposed to release it Wednesday morning, but, stuff came in the way and gave me very little time.

============== Changelog ==============
Mentally's Shadow Priest Profile v4.8
- Completely re-written from the core-up!

This new rotation focuses heavily around the Tier 13 4-set bonus.
However, it will still prioritize the "regular" Shadow Priest rotation
for people without the 4-set bonus.

The "Burn" rotation (MB/MS spam) comes pre-configured for the following bosses:
- Hagara the Stormbinder (LFR/Normal 10-25/Heroic 1025)
- Spine of Deathwing (Burning Tendons)

The "Slack" rotation (SW:P mouseover / Mind Flay spam) is enabled for the adds of both Hagara and Spine of Deathwing!

Especially for Spine of Deathwing and Hagara, you don't want to use your burn rotation unless you're attacking the "unit", therefor, you'll only be able to use *Shadow Word: Pain* on mouseover and *Mind Flay* otherwise. (Saving all your burst-cooldowns and abilities for when it matters while reducing the Shadowfiend CD!)

You can add/remove "Burn" and "Slack" units by editing the "_-------- Variables --------_" ability then add or remove NPC ID's from the "_PQ_BurnUnitsList_" for Burn units, and "_PQ_SlackUnitsList_" for SW:P/MF units.
Notice: Remember to seperate every ID with a comma!!

*-- Tips for Heroic: Spine of Deathwing --*
Load your character into this link, and click "Optimize".
WoW Reforge Calculator & Optimizer

This should and will yield the best-possible results for your Shadow Priest while burning those peksy Tendons.

Key Modifiers:
*Hold Left Shift Key*: Disable Heroic Will on Ultraxion*Left Control Key*: Use Dispersion*Left Alt Key*: Mass Dispel (I recommend the Glyph with this.)


Comes with 3 profiles:
StandardMana Friendly (Same as Standard, with SW :Big Grin:  below 55% MP)and Leveling (With leveling abilities)

Download: Shadow Priest v.4.8.1 (Updated)

Everything else is as before!

Update:
Fixed some stupid mistakes with NPC ID's being Spell ID's. D: Shouldn't be a problem nontheless if you were one of the 4 who downloaded the 4.8 version!

I also recently got myself a US World of Warcraft account and I've started leveling a Druid there which I'm already creating a profile for that I'll be releasing as it's done.
So if you're feeling generous and want to help me pay for a Cataclysm upgrade (or other things), feel free to donate!

And if you wanna add me on RealID, send me a PM on the forums.  :Smile: 

Cheers, guys!

----------


## wtfnix

> Any of you rogues out there working on heroic spine? Using a pqr rotation? If some what setups are you guys running etc..


I have used [Blinded] profiles all the way up to H DW works like a charm, you may wanna modify a bit of it, but out of the box works great.  :Smile:  

Here's a link to his rogue profiles:

Free Cloud Storage Made Simple - MediaFire

----------


## wtfnix

> So, guys! The long awaited updated profile for Shadowpriests is here. :P
> I was supposed to release it Wednesday morning, but, stuff came in the way and gave me very little time.
> 
> ============== Changelog ==============
> Mentally's Shadow Priest Profile v4.8
> - Completely re-written from the core-up!
> 
> This new rotation focuses heavily around the Tier 13 4-set bonus.
> However, it will still prioritize the "regular" Shadow Priest rotation
> ...


TYVM! Been awaiting this, will give feedback when home tonight  :Smile:

----------


## ziggar

Thanks a bunch Mentally ! time to have some fun haha.

----------


## firepong

OK guys. Got some MAJOR CHANGES done to my Feral Tank Profile. Now here is the CHANGLOG:

BY THE WAY, THIS IS EXPERIMENTAL, NEED FEEDBACK!!! READ FULL POST

Changes:
- Removed Raid Mode/Heroic Mode Completely
- Fixed a couple problems where it wanted to Print Enrage Active/Berserk Active on Screen(This was my bad. Was testing other code and needed to know if it was executing it right and just never removed it  :Wink: )
- Added Cat DPS Support to Profile (SEE BELOW!!!!)
- Pulled Berserk Out of the profile for manual use in case of the player switching between cat/bear a lot during a boss fight.
- Maybe more? Don't remember off the top of my head  :Cool: 

Bear/Cat Mode Explained:
- Press Right Alt to switch between Bear Mode and Cat Mode
- Depending on mode is what moves it will cast. Will automatically change the player to the respective shape-shift form
- Uses my Updated FireKitteh Profile without the Berserk added in. This is now on manual use (player clicks themselves) because of the nature of the profile.
- Cat AoE will be added in completely at a later date. Swipe code is in, just not coded yet to the specs of the profile.

Little info on the profile. This is EXPERIMENTAL and I need people to give feedback on how it is working out. While in combat, shape-shift forms land on the 1 second GCD, so for now, try and hit the Right Alt Key right before the GCD is up. This will promise the most percentage of it switching between rotations without fail. If you don't get it, just hit the button 2 more times to cycle between Bear/Cat mode and it will land on your desired rotation. I will add in, in the coming day or so, Holding Left alt to Pause the rotation to make it much much much easier to switch between rotations on a whim  :Wink: .

LINK IN MY SIGNATURE

EDIT* This profile was tested with a stock download of PQRotation, no other profiles loaded, so no settings should have skewed my outcome of the test any. But, again, I still want people to report feedback of how the code works. And if it works great, IT will replace the current Bear profile I have uploaded as well.

EDIT** Went ahead and added in Holding Left Alt to Pause rotation to make it much easier. So, hold Left Alt, then Hit right alt to switch between Bear Form/Cat Form.

----------


## Xelper

> Actually this piece of interruptcode was posted like every 50 pages or so (:
> 
> Dunno why Xelper haven't added it in some update for PQR :/


What exactly do you want added to PQR? 

To be honest, I kind of regret building the interrupt stuff in PQR the way I did. I would much rather have it controlled by profiles. It currently uses a hardcoded list of interrupt spells for each class, so whenever someone says "I want it to cast a Stun if Interrupt is on CD, but only when X Y or Z" that is way more work. Maybe I can create an "Interrupt Profile" system which can run separate of an actual profile (like Interrupt Mode currently does).. or I can just make the interrupt list available to profiles, which it already really is, just not documented.

PQR.interruptTable.spell[i] = SpellName 
i = 0 to 1023.
(Note: Adding something to this array ingame will NOT add it to the windows form, so it will be overwritten on next profile change)



```
function PQR_InterruptTest()
    local pq_castingName, _, _, _, pq_castingStartTime, _, _, _, pq_castingInterrupt = UnitCastingInfo("target")
    if pq_castingInterrupt ~= nil then
        if pq_castingInterrupt == true then
            pq_castingInterrupt = False
        else
            pq_castingInterrupt = True
        end
    end




    local pq_channelName, _, _, _, pq_channelStartTime, _, _, pq_channelInterrupt = UnitChannelInfo("target")
    if pq_channelInterrupt ~= nil then
        pq_castingName = pq_channelName
        pq_castingStartTime = pq_channelStartTime
        if pq_channelInterrupt == true then
            pq_castingInterrupt = False
        else
            pq_castingInterrupt = True
        end
    end




    if pq_castingName == nil then
        pq_castingName = ""
    end




    if pq_castingInterrupt == nil then
        pq_castingInterrupt = False
    else
        local PQR_msCastingSpell = GetTime() * 1000 - pq_castingStartTime
        If PQR_msCastingSpell < PQR_InterruptDelay Then
            pq_castingInterrupt = False
        end
    end




    if UnitCanAttack("player", "target") == nil then
        --we cannot attack/interrupt the target.
        pq_castingInterrupt = False
    end
  
    local PQR_CastInterrupt = false
    if pq_castingInterrupt == true then
        local _, InterruptCD, _ = GetSpellCooldown(PQR_MyInterruptSpell())
        if InterruptCD == 0 then
            if PQR_InterruptAllSpells == true then
                PQR_CastInterrupt = True
            end
    
            for i=0,1023 do
                --check to see if any abilities need to be cast.
                if PQR.interruptTable.spell[i] ~= nil then
                    if strupper(PQR.interruptTable.spell[i]) == strupper(pq_castingName) then
                        PQR_CastInterrupt = True
                        break
                    end
                else
                    break
                end
            end
        end
    end


    if PQR_CastInterrupt == true then
        return true
    else
        return false
    end
end
```

And on a slightly off-topic note, I'm probably going to just release PQR's source eventually either way. I write code sometimes 10+ hours a day for work, and the last thing I like doing is coming home and writing more... which is why there haven't really been any updates.  :Smile: 

My main reason for not releasing it before is that I didn't want any fragmentation in profiles. Someone making a slightly different version of PQR that uses different profiles than someone else's version. I think the current profile system is pretty solid, so maybe I will just revamp the interrupt system then release the PQR source for anyone that wanted to make tweaks.

----------


## merrikh

> OK guys. Got some MAJOR CHANGES done to my Feral Tank Profile. Now here is the CHANGLOG:
> 
> BY THE WAY, THIS IS EXPERIMENTAL, NEED FEEDBACK!!! READ FULL POST
> 
> Changes:
> - Removed Raid Mode/Heroic Mode Completely
> - Fixed a couple problems where it wanted to Print Enrage Active/Berserk Active on Screen(This was my bad. Was testing other code and needed to know if it was executing it right and just never removed it )
> - Added Cat DPS Support to Profile (SEE BELOW!!!!)
> - Pulled Berserk Out of the profile for manual use in case of the player switching between cat/bear a lot during a boss fight.
> ...


This is really awesome. Can't wait to try it out tonight. Keep up the good work!

----------


## Kinky

@Valma: The GCD is added to every spell regardless if it has a cooldown or not. Hence why GetSpellCoodlwon, hell, even select(2,GetSpellCooldown(spellID/name)) returns a random number right after you've launched an ability.

You're doing it wrong though by adding + 1.2 to your profile as people with less haste rating than you would effectively be screwed over. There's a way around this though.

The global cooldown can be calculated like this:


```
GCD = (1.5*((1 + GetCombatRating(19) / (128.057 * 100))^-1))
```

In other words; Base cast time * ((1 + Haste Rating / (Rating Conversion * 100))^-1) -- This turns out (with my 3035 haste rating) to be ~1.212...... seconds.

Simply subtracting this from any castable spell and using "<= 0" when you're checking if something is on cooldown will always be accurate as when something is affected by the GCD, the number returned with select(2,GetSpellCooldown()) will always be 0, otherwise it'll be a negative number. (Hence checking if a cooldown is 0 or under; i.e. negative)

This should in essence always return:
- The actual cooldown
- 0
- -gcd


```
GCD = (1.5*((1 + GetCombatRating(19) / (128.057 * 100))^-1))
ShadowfiendCD = (select(1,GetSpellCooldown(34433)) + select(2,GetSpellCooldown(34433)) - GetTime()) - GCD
```

Because it always takes the global cooldown into account, the actual global cooldown of the user (and not just some random number. Easy huh?)

Just thought I'd share a bit. :P

----------


## darksahde

> OK guys. Got some MAJOR CHANGES done to my Feral Tank Profile. Now here is the CHANGLOG:
> 
> BY THE WAY, THIS IS EXPERIMENTAL, NEED FEEDBACK!!! READ FULL POST
> 
> Changes:
> - Removed Raid Mode/Heroic Mode Completely
> - Fixed a couple problems where it wanted to Print Enrage Active/Berserk Active on Screen(This was my bad. Was testing other code and needed to know if it was executing it right and just never removed it )
> - Added Cat DPS Support to Profile (SEE BELOW!!!!)
> - Pulled Berserk Out of the profile for manual use in case of the player switching between cat/bear a lot during a boss fight.
> ...


I've looked ur profile. on ur kitty mangle code, it doesn't apply the initial mangle when there is no other player around.

After I applied the first mangle, all went smooth.

----------


## kickmydog

> Tell mewhy the macro does not work?
> 
> local _, _, _, PS = UnitBuffID("player", 69369)
> local inRange = IsSpellInRange("Cyclone", "focus")
> 
> 
> if PS ~= nil and inRange == 1 and PQR_IsOutOfSight(focus) == false then
> return true
> else
> ...


Why do you need a return false in there? If it is not going to return true, it will automatically return false.



```
local _, _, _, PS = UnitBuffID("player", 69369)

if PS ~= nil and IsSpellInRange("Cyclone", "focus") == 1 and PQR_IsOutOfSight(focus) == false then
return true
end
```

----------


## bu_ba_911

Ziggar your inbox be full  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ziggar

Fixed sorry  :Smile: .

----------


## TehVoyager

> OK guys. Got some MAJOR CHANGES done to my Feral Tank Profile. Now here is the CHANGLOG:
> 
> BY THE WAY, THIS IS EXPERIMENTAL, NEED FEEDBACK!!! READ FULL POST
> 
> Changes:
> - Removed Raid Mode/Heroic Mode Completely
> - Fixed a couple problems where it wanted to Print Enrage Active/Berserk Active on Screen(This was my bad. Was testing other code and needed to know if it was executing it right and just never removed it )
> - Added Cat DPS Support to Profile (SEE BELOW!!!!)
> - Pulled Berserk Out of the profile for manual use in case of the player switching between cat/bear a lot during a boss fight.
> ...


I r teh excite.  :Big Grin: 

Does your cat info include using the T13 4pc to full advantage?

-Pulled Berserk Out of the profile for manual use in case of the player switching between cat/bear a lot during a boss fight.
This is good for Spine too! nice change!

i'll run some Heroics and LFR when i get home and let you know how the Bear side feels. for the kitty side, i'll go smack a dummy for a while, or tell the other tank that i'll dps. i've been thinking about fully setting up a Bearcat set anyways.  :Smile:

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> @Valma: The GCD is added to every spell regardless if it has a cooldown or not. Hence why GetSpellCoodlwon, hell, even select(2,GetSpellCooldown(spellID/name)) returns a random number right after you've launched an ability.
> 
> You're doing it wrong though by adding + 1.2 to your profile as people with less haste rating than you would effectively be screwed over. There's a way around this though.
> 
> The global cooldown can be calculated like this:
> 
> 
> ```
> GCD = (1.5*((1 + GetCombatRating(19) / (128.057 * 100))^-1))
> ...



Why would you use combat ratings as they don't update with current buffs?



```
UnitSpellHaste("player") / 100
```

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Why would you use combat ratings as they don't update with current buffs?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> UnitSpellHaste("player") / 100
> ```


hmm that's interesting, it would register a change in haste when I tested using that method of reading haste for HPally Judgement buff...

----------


## js1974

Can anyone give me a little help with this ability?



```
if IsSpellInRange("Judgement", "target") ~= 1 then
 return false
end 

if PQ_HolyPower == 3 or PQ_Buffs[PQ_DivinePurpose].hasBuff or PQ_Buffs[PQ_Zealotry].hasBuff then
	return true
end
```

So what I'm attempting to do here is the following, If the player has 3 Holy Power or Divine Purpose or Zealotry active then do not use judgement, If none of those 3 variables are present then use judgement. I've tried the code a number of ways I can get it to judge if any of those 3 variables are present but I need just the opposite, Can anyone point me in the direction of what I need to do to correct this?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Can anyone give me a little help with this ability?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(20217), "target") == 1 then
>   if PQ_HolyPower == 3 or PQ_Buffs[PQ_DivinePurpose].hasBuff or PQ_Buffs[PQ_Zealotry].hasBuff then
> 	return false
>   else
> ...


I'm going to assume this is your Judgement spell's lua code correct? this should work

----------


## firepong

> Can anyone give me a little help with this ability?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if IsSpellInRange("Judgement", "target") ~= 1 then
>  return false
> end 
> 
> ...


Well, obviously, you want it to be PQ_HolyPower ~= 3 and not PQ_HolyPower == 3. With the latter set, it will only cast Judgement when he HAS 3 Holy Power. With what I said to change it to, it will then not cast unless the player has LESS than 3 holy power.

And ye, what Bubba said, you had the Return true and Return false backwards  :Wink:

----------


## happydado

> I live in California.... I normally am sleeping from 1 am PST (- to 9am at least. Have I ever not answered a pm? And I recommend asking sheuron first and me second, currently being asked a lot of XD
> 
> 
> 
> He mentioned something about not being opposed to the idea... I'm still just slowly updating my PvP code, we'll see who's done first in this instance  the slow guy, or the boss
> 
> Sent from my Xoom


ok i have send u pm about this

----------


## MastaRage

> Interesting, I've been pondering code of some sort so that my hunter profiles will use deterrence when hour of twilight comes up and it's my turn to soak it. This is for heroic mode, have you got any suggestions? Right now I just turn my rotation off, and manually use deterrence, but I would like to flawlessly do it with minimal interaction. Maybe something that checks the Loaming Darkness debuff or something.


Hope to see this soon, I'm doing it manually also. Something like a toggle switch to stop rotation and use deterrence might work.

----------


## thrylas

Hey guys - I asked here the other day for a decent lock profile, and someone kindly pointed me in the right direction with Valma's or whatever it is - However ive been having trouble with it, it stops casting randomly and just stands around and if it runs out of soulshards it hangs trying to use them. atm the regular ones pull 14k in lfr (i have shit gear) and valmas only 11k on the same fight. I was wondering if anyone can tell me what im doing wrong with valma's as i see many people really like it. 


Just checked PQD and when it stops doing stuff its trying to spamm soulfire but cant because its out of shards - thats one problem im having anyway sometimes it still locks when i have SS so i will keep waiting for it to happen again

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> hmm that's interesting, it would register a change in haste when I tested using that method of reading haste for HPally Judgement buff...


For melee classes use:



```
GetMeleeHaste()
```

and hunters:



```
GetRangedHaste()
```

----------


## wtfnix

@Valma.... Did you modify any of your code? Seems to stop working on some bosses within LFR and Norm now under your OMFG IMBA WARLOCK. I noticed that it stood there on the boss, then on trash it would work just fine...

----------


## thrylas

> @Valma.... Did you modify any of your code? Seems to stop working on some bosses within LFR and Norm now under your OMFG IMBA WARLOCK. I noticed that it stood there on the boss, then on trash it would work just fine...


Same problem i am having - When it happens type /PQD in your chat window and it will bring up the debug - see what it says - i find its either stuck casting soulburn or demon soul.

----------


## merrikh

@firepong im having a hard time with your new firebear profile. I was trying to test it out on a dummie and it wouldnt start attacking till i thrashed and then it still was a good 5 sec. after it started attacking it stopped at 3 lacerate and auto attack. this goes for cat as well

----------


## firepong

> @firepong im having a hard time with your new firebear profile. I was trying to test it out on a dummie and it wouldnt start attacking till i thrashed and then it still was a good 5 sec. after it started attacking it stopped at 3 lacerate and auto attack. this goes for cat as well


When you start it up, before you even start attacking, try cycling through both button pushes I have. Push Right Alt to cycle through Bear Form/Cat Form and push Right Control to cycle through Single Target/AoE Mode. Let me know if this fixes it. I found this out earlier that when I started up a fresh copy of WoW and a fresh copy of PQRotation, it would just sit there, till I cycled through the buttons.

I THINK I might know why it's doing it, but I'm not 100% positive. I'll be checking it out tomorrow when I get around to playing WoW. Tonight, I missed my guild raid, so I'm going to stay off to let them cool down a little cause I'm sure their going to be pissed. But hell, what can I say, Family matters more than the game  :Wink:

----------


## merrikh

> When you start it up, before you even start attacking, try cycling through both button pushes I have. Push Right Alt to cycle through Bear Form/Cat Form and push Right Control to cycle through Single Target/AoE Mode. Let me know if this fixes it. I found this out earlier that when I started up a fresh copy of WoW and a fresh copy of PQRotation, it would just sit there, till I cycled through the buttons.
> 
> I THINK I might know why it's doing it, but I'm not 100% positive. I'll be checking it out tomorrow when I get around to playing WoW. Tonight, I missed my guild raid, so I'm going to stay off to let them cool down a little cause I'm sure their going to be pissed. But hell, what can I say, Family matters more than the game


haha yea i tend to do that as well. and yea i found that out in ptr and i also tested ur cat profile part of it and it was only pulling 8k dps on ultaxion where as kittycleave pulls 18k. sadly i forgot to save the log do i could repair so ill do moer testing on it tonight. oh and lastly it doesnt shift back to bear or cat after it buffs itself

----------


## firepong

> haha yea i tend to do that as well. and yea i found that out in ptr and i also tested ur cat profile part of it and it was only pulling 8k dps on ultaxion where as kittycleave pulls 18k. sadly i forgot to save the log do i could repair so ill do moer testing on it tonight


Yeah, popping Tiger's Fury then berserk right after it is a big DPS gain. Taking Berserk in the FireBear profile out and making it manual use has lowered the DPS a ton compared to the FireKitteh Profile. Sadly, if your mainly tanking and just switch to cat to do more DPS during a boss when theres like 30-45 seconds of no need for a tank, most people won't use major cooldowns while doing that DPS, just ones they know won't be used while in tank form (Tiger's Fury for example). Plus, a lot of the DPS stats is missing when you spec to tank. I think about 8-10 talent points, depending on DPS spec, is missing, which is a big DPS loss.

I notice going from my Feral Tank spec with some DPS talents going to my pure DPS talent spec, I loose a good 8k DPS alone there. Plus, when you reforge, you reforge a lot of good stats to dodge instead of reforging to mastery on gear that doesn't have it for DPS. When my gear is reforged to tanking, I go from 22.2 mastery all the way down to 16.3. I believe thats almost 18% less damage to your bleed effects, is which, like you and I know, 50% of feral DPS damage.

With that, you loose lo much more damage because thats also 18% loss on your crits, which equates to about 7-10k less damage on crits. For example, with my gear specced to DPS instead of tank and I'm in my DPS talent tree, my rip crits go from doing 55k damage down to about 47k. Thats a big DPS loss. Respectively, my reg rip ticks go from 27-30k down to bout 20-22k damage.

See, you loose a lot going from one to another, but it's to cost effective and your guild definitely will not allow you to roll on tier pieces you already have unless the people you roll with already has them. At least thats how it goes for me and my guild anyways  :Wink: 

EDIT* I mainly just added the cat profile in there because more people were asking for it and possibly thought it would be quicker to switch. But with you having to hold down Alt to pause the rotation, then push a button, it still takes the same amount of time. It just shaves like a second off cause it auto switched shape-shift forms for you and then auto-resumes attacks.

EDIT2** As to the buff then shifting back, well, I don't think that's going to be needed. For example, if it applies the buff then the raid starts while your already in bear form and your tanking first, your going to go in without rage since it decreases by time. So your still going to have to manually shift out and in again to gain that 10 rage for charge. So why not just leave it out and just leave it up to the player to shape-shift that first time before pull.

----------


## saga3180

@Bubba - Is there any way i can make your profile use holy radiance more?
Iv seen it use holy light over holy radiance in parts were aoe is needed more.
Any way to do that?

----------


## Raz0rr

Bump, nice work!

----------


## Raz0rr

+ rep ! Looks amazing

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @Bubba - Is there any way i can make your profile use holy radiance more?
> Iv seen it use holy light over holy radiance in parts were aoe is needed more.
> Any way to do that?


change the values in the Onya HR TargetFinder ability. it's all the variables at the top

----------


## flyingirony

It´s realy great, Thank u
+++

----------


## Stige

No updated version yet?

----------


## Kezzin86

Sigh.

Still nobody interested in making a shaman pvp profile eh?

Willing to pay 100 USD for your time. PM if interested.

----------


## Stige

> Sigh.
> 
> Still nobody interested in making a shaman pvp profile eh?
> 
> Willing to pay 100 USD for your time. PM if interested.


Ele? Resto? Arena? BGs? RBGs?

A lot of things to take into factor here, and how would you want it to play, what to do etc.
People tend to play differently and not everyone likes other's playstyles.

----------


## Shayden85

Just wondering if anyone waorking on a warrior prot pvp cc or just a prot cc.

----------


## Razkaz

Anyone banned for this yet?
Is it very risky to use in arena?
I think i have meet allot of players using this in arena and it's just to fuc*ing op with the interrupts.

----------


## wtfnix

> Anyone banned for this yet?
> Is it very risky to use in arena?
> I think i have meet allot of players using this in arena and it's just to fuc*ing op with the interrupts.


Nah no one never uses this in Arenas, just in RFC.... j/k on the real though, how would you be banned for using this sexy management tool, it's not a bot? I just haven't dreamt of using interrupts this management tool does for you for the fact I rather interrupt a certain spell manually  :Smile:

----------


## wtfnix

> Same problem i am having - When it happens type /PQD in your chat window and it will bring up the debug - see what it says - i find its either stuck casting soulburn or demon soul.


Yeah this is the same thing I got just a bit ago about the soulburn, while I got chewed out by the raid I shouldn't have gone afk? :P I think it's viable to say, "My screen froze up, take a chill man!" However I did see it's on soulburn where it won't work on certain bosses.

----------


## Shayden85

Im using Bossqwerty's BossSD7.3 cc but i dont get one thing, what does the name means ?

BossSD7.3 <- SD ?
BossSMF4.4 <- SMF ?
BossTG5.4 <- TG ?

----------


## giranimo

SD means arms stance dance, SMF means fury single minded fury, TG means fury Titan's grip.

----------


## Cahonez

> Im using Bossqwerty's BossSD7.3 cc but i dont get one thing, what does the name means ?
> 
> BossSD7.3 <- SD ?
> BossSMF4.4 <- SMF ?
> BossTG5.4 <- TG ?


Stand Dance
Single-Minded Fury
Titans Grip

----------


## Shayden85

Ah, thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Weird0

> Nah no one never uses this in Arenas, just in RFC.... j/k on the real though, how would you be banned for using this sexy management tool, it's not a bot? I just haven't dreamt of using interrupts this management tool does for you for the fact I rather interrupt a certain spell manually



you will get banned bcus its hacking into a offset making it possible for you to use protected lua code, the only thing that cant be said for sure is WHEN you will be banned.

----------


## Debathem

is it safe to use this hack if i only use it for pve?

----------


## Kinky

@deadpanstiffy: Yeah, I didn't think about using that, but mainly, what I posted was just for Valma's own reference since GetSpellCooldown() is stupid sometimes.  :Smile:  Wasn't ment to be appart of any actual coding.

----------


## stec2012

Its never safe to use any hack or bot.

----------


## Kezzin86

> Ele? Resto? Arena? BGs? RBGs?
> 
> A lot of things to take into factor here, and how would you want it to play, what to do etc.
> People tend to play differently and not everyone likes other's playstyles.


My bad. Should have been more specific.

Enhance and resto preferably, for both arena and bg's. 

Enhance: Use ghostwolf to close distance. Interrupt/ground/hex/purge/tremor/cleanse. 

Resto: Would be nice to see it interrupt/ground important spells. Use Earthshield effectively. Purge important buffs. Tremor. Cleanse important debuffs. Hex focus target, etc.

Anyone who's interested just send me a mail. We can work things out from there.

----------


## me28791

> Just wondering if anyone waorking on a warrior prot pvp cc or just a prot cc.


sheron has a great warrior prot pve profile

----------


## darkayo

> @ avery, i will change to use AOE with Left CTRL, but please, stop mixing your code with mine. You made me very confusing with ur last post, lol.
> 
> Heres the new version:
> 
> -Left Control now AOE
> -Left Shift now HoJ
> -Minor changes based on ppl requests.
> -Other changes i dont remember, lol.
> -Implemented the new Target System, will release the full version of this later on.
> ...


Iink is broken.
Is it last version ?

----------


## ace99ro

use Avery's latest one it pulls a bit higher than GRBs

----------


## darkayo

Ok, thank you. Do you know if he has a svn ?

----------


## Pwnzor187

Download Avery.PVE.Ret.Profiles.rar @ UppIT

That's the link to Avery's latest profile

----------


## abndrew82

Would thing this is possible, but not sure

Anybody got an example code of checking to see if your focus has a buff.

Thinking that would be a nice way to have earth shield only cast on tank. Player would need to focus the tank, but have a check that basically says if focus does not have earth shield, then cast it.

That in my thought would keep it on the player you choose.

This is the current code I see for Resto Shaman using Earth Shield, but I have it out of rotation as it seems it would cast on any player



```
local friend = UnitIsFriend("player","target")
local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")
local ES = UnitBuffID("target", 974)

if friend ~= nil and mytarget < 75 and ES == nil and IsMounted() == nil then
  return true
end
```

I would think first the line for friend would be changed instead of target that would be focus or something, 

then instead of checking health % just check to see if the buff is present

While personally I only aim to keep it on the tank, I currently do it with a macro. 

Thanks

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Would thing this is possible, but not sure
> 
> Anybody got an example code of checking to see if your focus has a buff.
> 
> Thinking that would be a nice way to have earth shield only cast on tank. Player would need to focus the tank, but have a check that basically says if focus does not have earth shield, then cast it.
> 
> That in my thought would keep it on the player you choose.
> 
> This is the current code I see for Resto Shaman using Earth Shield, but I have it out of rotation as it seems it would cast on any player
> ...


did you change your target from player to target? and the only thing you would need to change to check focus is change everything that says "target" -> "focus" and change target for Earth Shield to Focus

----------


## abndrew82

Attachment 6420Not really a coder, but I think I understand what you are saying, this is just something I was thinking about.

But if I understand the first part is to check in the ability editor the drop down should be target (Which it currently is)

Then in the code, it would look more like this 




```
local friend = UnitIsFriend("player","focus")
local mytarget = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")
local ES = UnitBuffID("focus", 974)

if friend ~= nil and mytarget < 75 and ES == nil and IsMounted() == nil then
  return true
end
```

So I think what would mainly need changed, is the red line there, as I would want it to be checking if they currently have the Earth Shield buff and not what their health is at

Added a picture of what the ability editor looks like for the current earth shield usage.

I have it removed from the rotation part, as the way it is, it would cast ES on your targets anytime they are below a certain health, which is not really mana friendly or needed.

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

Hey was just wondering whats happened to Onya and if anyone has continued work on his Resto Shaman profile. The profile is amazing as is but still has a few bugs here and there. One problem I was having was it would spam greater healing wave but not give it time to cast. Other times it will just spam lightning bolt while people are nearly dead and still at full mana.

----------


## dookieface

@boss

awsome job you have done with all your warrior profile. with you'r sd arm profile im always on top of meter..but since i got my 2nd Gurthalak, Voice of the Deeps i wanted to try out fury. i try'ed out your tg5.4 and i get alot of lag, at some point it even dc. never happen with any other of your profile. can you help me with this pls.

thanks 
dookie

----------


## sharkyx1x

are there any Healing leveling profiles? 15-85? for any heal classes

----------


## Bossqwerty

> @boss
> 
> awsome job you have done with all your warrior profile. with you'r sd arm profile im always on top of meter..but since i got my 2nd Gurthalak, Voice of the Deeps i wanted to try out fury. i try'ed out your tg5.4 and i get alot of lag, at some point it even dc. never happen with any other of your profile. can you help me with this pls.
> 
> thanks 
> dookie


I think someone else had a similar issue, I'll look into it and see if I can figure out what's going on.

----------


## Sharge

Can someone help for how to find the spell id please

Thanks ;p

----------


## dookieface

@boss 

thank you for all your time and great profile if i have yet to say thanks..lol

dookie

----------


## Weird0

> Can someone help for how to find the spell id please
> 
> Thanks ;p


Wowhead: Thrall-tested, Jaina-approved.

search for spell and then the id is the number that is in the url

for example

spell : Cobra Shot would be url http://www..wowhead.com/spell=77767 and the number "77767 is the spell id

----------


## Valma

> @Valma: The GCD is added to every spell regardless if it has a cooldown or not. Hence why GetSpellCoodlwon, hell, even select(2,GetSpellCooldown(spellID/name)) returns a random number right after you've launched an ability.
> 
> You're doing it wrong though by adding + 1.2 to your profile as people with less haste rating than you would effectively be screwed over. There's a way around this though.
> 
> The global cooldown can be calculated like this:
> 
> 
> ```
> GCD = (1.5*((1 + GetCombatRating(19) / (128.057 * 100))^-1))
> ...


Actually the problem is deeper.You read something wrong from my post.

I can do even MORE complicated and accurate checks on profile side,BUT any of this will struck on hardcoded wall.

What I mean on hardcoded wall - I explained in the last post where I was asking Xelper about PMing me lua source or just a needed part of it.
In short conclusion - Xelper got GetSpellCooldown somewhere in PQRside lua code.So even if delay in ability is set to negative value f.e. -100 program will not try to cast(read like do any checks) if GCD is currently ticking.So we can say for sure that if you cast 2 same spells in a row which have casttime +- equal to your GCD you will get harddelays between casts of your latency.

BTW got no responce from Xelper yet :/

----------


## jamesbay

I am fiddling with a rotation. Does anyone know if ultraxions hour of twilight LFR spell has got a different spellid than on normal and hc ds?

----------


## Phishstick

Hey guys i have been using pqr on dif toons and its great, sadly one of the weaker profiles is fire mage, so i am offering 50usd to anyone who can get it to consistently push the numbers that it should do, current ilv398 and simcraft suggest that without any buffs on dummy my numbers should be around 30k, i would also appreciate if you have no fading light code send me a pm if you are interested.

----------


## Ginsplosion

Completely off the general jist of topics here but is anyone having PQ conflict with Skada/SavedInstances addons? Whenever I run PQ I get flooded with lua errors that tie in with Skada (and it stops recording combat) and SavedInstances doesn't show anymore, just wipes the data.

Very frustrating.

I would list all the errors but the best way to describe them is that they seem to be variances of the same strand, for example: -

"3x Skada-1.3-11\Skada.lua:1280: attempt to call global 'time' (a nil value)
SkadaDebuffs-1.0\Debuffs.lua:56: in function <SkadaDebuffs\Debuffs.lua:52>
SkadaDebuffs-1.0\Debuffs.lua:96: in function `func'
Skada-1.3-11\Skada.lua:1402: in function <Skada\Skada.lua:1302>
<string>:"safecall Dispatcher[19]":4: in function <[string "safecall Dispatcher[19]"]:4>
<in C code>: ?
<string>:"safecall Dispatcher[19]":13: in function `?'
CallbackHandler-1.0-6:92: in function `Fire'
AceEvent-3.0-3 (Bagnon):52: in function <...ace\AddOns\Bagnon\libs\AceEvent-3.0\AceEvent-3.0.lua:51>"

The debuff line varies like so: damage,deaths,healing - etc etc etc

Saved Instances addon gives me: -

"1x SavedInstances-4.5.5.130\SavedInstances.lua:683: attempt to call global 'time' (a nil value)
SavedInstances-4.5.5.130\SavedInstances.lua:1460: in function `ShowTooltip'
SavedInstances-4.5.5.130\SavedInstances.lua:1425: in function `ShowDetached'
SavedInstances-4.5.5.130\SavedInstances.lua:1385: in function `ToggleDetached'
SavedInstances-4.5.5.130\SavedInstances.lua:981: in function `OnClick'
LibDBIcon-1.0-24 (BigWigs):127: in function <...\AddOns\BigWigs\Libs\LibDBIcon-1.0\LibDBIcon-1.0.lua:127>"

I've tried all the obvious things such as clearing cache. I use Curse Client to manage addons and one temporary fix (tested this 5/6 times now, definitely temporary) is to delete the settings (saved variables) for both of these addons. Both then work for a matter of hours and various relogs between chars and then these return. Piss annoying to say the least. However these mysterious errors *ONLY* occur when I start using PQ on characters.

Any ideas? Would be massively appreciated.

----------


## abndrew82

Appears to work, watching it, and using needtoknow to check focus for Earth Shield, and when it drops it goes back on.

Update - Works but seem to see an issue. After boss I hung around area by myself, it started spam casting Earth Shield on me, guessing as it couldnt reach or find my focus target. Not sure what caused that

Probably not the best way, but I think I may have found a way to have Earth Shield work the way I want it to in the Resto Shaman Profile

I created a new ability just called Eshield

With the Target Option set to Focus (So that it keeps it on my Focus target, which would be the tank)

Then used this code



```
local EShield = UnitBuffID("focus", 974)

if EShield == nil then 
	return true
end
```

Which was just copied from a pally profile for a different buff

I have not tested it much but am about to, I create this and put it towards the top of my Rotation and when I started up the profile, it casted Earthshield on my Focus.

Going to test it in LFR to ensure it keeps it on them throughout like my goal is

----------


## Schmidty47

Is there going to be any shaman enhance spec for PVE comming out? or and updated DK profile?

----------


## abndrew82

Have not tried the Enchance profile that comes with I think Kez Resto. And what Spec DK. There are nice Frost and Unholy ones posted through the forums

----------


## wtfnix

> Is there going to be any shaman enhance spec for PVE comming out? or and updated DK profile?


There's quite a few of these within this thread... There is a Search Thread tool to find whatever you're looking for.  :Smile:  I have used them all so thus far, however I've had to tweak all of mine.

----------


## wtfnix

> Can someone help for how to find the spell id please
> 
> Thanks ;p


here's a way of doing this within the game using this addon idTip:

idTip - Tooltip - World of Warcraft Addons - Curse

----------


## misterneko

using xrnPQRProfiles.zip (the last version)... in my PVE Mage Arcane Profile...

Don't attack automatically:

DS Twilight Assault Drakes of Warmaster Blackhorn
DS Limb Tentacles of Deathwing

----------


## Xelper

@valma: Any spell that provides a spellID goes through a PQR_SpellAvailable() check. What exactly is the issue?

[Lua] Function PQR_SpellAvailable(SpellID) local GCDSpell = PQR_GCDSpell() if Ge - Pastebin.com

I'd love to have it work under all circumstances, so any ideas you have for improving it's accuracy are welcome. To get around any short-falls an ability can just use spell ID 0 and fully control the logic for if the ability should be used or not in the Lua code.

----------


## firepong

> using xrnPQRProfiles.zip (the last version)... in my PVE Mage Arcane Profile...
> 
> Don't attack automatically:
> 
> DS Twilight Assault Drakes of Warmaster Blackhorn
> DS Limb Tentacles of Deathwing


Truthfully, the profiles shouldn't either. This is a helper program for rotations, not a botting program. I mean, in Blizzards eye, it's considered botting cause your not touching the keyboard, but eh. Anyways, it's not that hard to actually target them yourselves. Takes what, all of 1 second to move the mouse over to the enemy target and click?

As to the person asking about a fire mage profile. I have no problems out of the Sheurons Fire Mage profile. 385 iLVL and can pull more than 30k DPS with it myself, never have a problem with it.

But here's the problem with fire Mage's. It's not the profile, its the number of procs you have for pyroblast and your combustion ticks. Fire Mage's are just to reliant on RNG, it's just hard to pull a constant DPS on every boss. Just not going to happen. As an example, on Morchock last week, I had 27 pyroblast procs, that's with me getting the orb with my other 2 healers. But on Zon'ozz, wanting to say moving as much as I did on Morchock, if not less, I only got 17 pyroblast procs the whole fight. And those missed procs make a difference when your trying to use Combustion off CD every time to get the most out of your DPS.

----------


## js1974

> Download Avery.PVE.Ret.Profiles.rar @ UppIT
> 
> That's the link to Avery's latest profile


This profile much like all the Ret profiles miss a few important factors. Which I think it's better to bring them to light so they don't just keep making updates without catching the glaring issues if they are attempting to build the best profile.

1. Zealotry and Avenging Wrath should never just be blown without taking trinkets proc into effect, It's better to just let the player use Zealotry, Avenging Wrath and Goak.

2. Templar's Verdict has two different priority levels and so does Exorcism.

- A. Templar's Verdict under Holy Power vs Divine Purpose
- B. Exorcism vs Undead or non-Undead.

3. Clash resolution issues.

I myself have worked on the different codes for TVHP vs TVDP which is pretty easy to solve but it would be much better to actually get it into the profile rather then rewriting it constantly. If anyone working on the Ret profiles needs a little more in-depth information about the priority feel free to PM me if you want to strengthen the profile.

----------


## Kinkeh

> In the process of some further optimization on my MasterFrost, should be out by tonight but if not, then tomorrow for sure.


Still planning on releasing that? have been waiting patiently :P.

----------


## noah11213

Very simple question. How can I add use engineer gloves on cd to an established rotation? I figured out how to add it, with /use 10 and whatnot, but I'm quite sure I didn't do it right as I'm constantly spammed with that item is not ready yet or whatever it says. Thanks!

----------


## Kaolla

You did it correctly. Depending on which ability you macro'd the gloves into, you will attempt to use them whenever PQR uses the corresponding ability. If you want to avoid the spam, I suggest either running a macro to hide the UI Error Frame, or an addon that provides similar functionality.

Ideally, you can remove the "/use 10" macro and instead create an ability in PQR that specifically checks the cooldown on your gloves and will only attempt to use them if they're off cooldown, but that's a bit of work. If you're interested, I'd suggest looking at abilities that people have created for items such as potions and healthstones, or for trinkets such as Apparatus of Khaz'goroth.

----------


## [Blinded]

*[Blinded]'s Shaman Profile*


Includes :

Enhancement - Without T13 4p bonusEnhancement - With T13 4p bonus

HotKeys :

Left Shift : Pause rotationLeft Alt : Toggle AoE RotationRight CTRL : Enable/Disable CDs, Default : Enabled

Notes :

As always no Profession/Racial support. 
No auto weapon enchanting
I'll add these things later


Download Link : 
[Blinded]_Shaman1.0.rar

----------


## firepong

> Very simple question. How can I add use engineer gloves on cd to an established rotation? I figured out how to add it, with /use 10 and whatnot, but I'm quite sure I didn't do it right as I'm constantly spammed with that item is not ready yet or whatever it says. Thanks!


For those gloves, your mist likely going to want to use this code to check it. Not 100% sure its the right one, but its the only one I've seen that matches it.

GetItemCooldown - World of Warcraft Programming: A Guide and Reference for Creating WoW Addons


```
Signature:

start, duration, enable = GetItemCooldown(itemID) or GetItemCooldown("itemName") or GetItemCooldown("itemLink")

Arguments:

    itemID - An item's ID (number)
    itemName - An item's name (string)
    itemLink - An item's hyperlink, or any string containing the itemString portion of an item link (string)

Returns:

    start - The value of GetTime() at the moment the cooldown began, or 0 if the item is ready (number)
    duration - The length of the cooldown, or 0 if the item is ready (number)
    enable - 1 if a Cooldown UI element should be used to display the cooldown, otherwise 0. (Does not always correlate with whether the item is ready.) (number)
```

Where ItemID is the ID number of the gloves. For example:



```
local start = GetItemCooldown(2300)

if start == 0 then
  return true
end
```

Also add locals for if you want to to pop the spell while another spell is active, for example when Bloodlust is active or when one of your major cooldowns are active as well. I believe the engineer gloves is a 1min30sec cooldown right? Or is it 2min?

----------


## kclux

Is there a Retribution PvP Profile somewhere? I can only find the PvE ones.

----------


## Schmidty47

Still looking for a decent Unholy/Frost DK PVE Spec been looking through pages for about an hour and found frost pvp....someone help?

----------


## [Blinded]

*[Blinded]'s Shaman Profile v1.1*


Includes :

Enhancement - Without T13 4p bonusEnhancement - With T13 4p bonusElemental - Without Earthquake

HotKeys :

Left Shift : Pause rotationLeft Alt : Toggle AoE RotationRight CTRL : Enable/Disable CDs, Default : Enabled

Changes :

Added auto Enhchanting for both SpeccsAdded Elemental rotation


Notes :

As always no Profession/Racial support. 
I'll add these things later


Download Link : 
[Blinded]_Shaman1.1.rar

----------


## ace99ro

@ blinded the 1 x MaelstromWP Lighting Bolt is a dps loss cuz of the cast time , tried it with that one in rotation and without it on the dummy and without it you gain almost 1k dps , all in all nice profile , thx

----------


## [Blinded]

*[Blinded]'s Shaman Profile v1.2*


Includes :

Enhancement - Without T13 4p bonusEnhancement - With T13 4p bonusElemental - Without Earthquake

HotKeys :

Left Shift : Pause rotationLeft Alt : Toggle AoE RotationRight CTRL : Enable/Disable CDs, Default : Enabled

Changes :

Removed LB MW > 1 from the rotation, it's a dps loss


Notes :

As always no Profession/Racial support. 
I'll add these things later


Download Link : 
[Blinded]_Shaman1.2.rar

PS : The LB_MW2 was reffered to posts on the EJ forum ... but it seems that Ace knows it better, cuz i tested it and it's definitely a dps loss :/ So thx ace  :Smile:

----------


## abndrew82

> Still looking for a decent Unholy/Frost DK PVE Spec been looking through pages for about an hour and found frost pvp....someone help?


Dont remember what page but there is are nice Frost ones out there, and an Unholy one called BbaUnholy

Not sure if its perfect, but I been using it on my Unholy DK in LFR and He is always very close to top charts of DPS with only 379 ilvl

----------


## Kinky

@Schmidty47 - @abndrew82
I'm currently working on a Unholy PvPvE Profile.  :Embarrassment:  sit back, relax, and enjoy. Shouldn't be too long until it's released.
Coming simultaneously is a Cat profile that I've been mixing with while leveling up a Druid on the US realms.

----------


## misterneko

using xrnPQRProfiles.zip (the last version)... in my PVE Mage Arcane Profile...

Don't attack automatically:

DS Twilight Assault Drakes of Warmaster Blackhorn
DS Limb Tentacles of Deathwing




> Truthfully, the profiles shouldn't either. This is a helper program for rotations, not a botting program. I mean, in Blizzards eye, it's considered botting cause your not touching the keyboard, but eh. Anyways, it's not that hard to actually target them yourselves. Takes what, all of 1 second to move the mouse over to the enemy target and click?
> 
> As to the person asking about a fire mage profile. I have no problems out of the Sheurons Fire Mage profile. 385 iLVL and can pull more than 30k DPS with it myself, never have a problem with it.
> 
> But here's the problem with fire Mage's. It's not the profile, its the number of procs you have for pyroblast and your combustion ticks. Fire Mage's are just to reliant on RNG, it's just hard to pull a constant DPS on every boss. Just not going to happen. As an example, on Morchock last week, I had 27 pyroblast procs, that's with me getting the orb with my other 2 healers. But on Zon'ozz, wanting to say moving as much as I did on Morchock, if not less, I only got 17 pyroblast procs the whole fight. And those missed procs make a difference when your trying to use Combustion off CD every time to get the most out of your DPS.



Hi firepong:

When i say don't attack automatically... i mean that don't start the rotation targeting that 2 adds in that particular phase of these battles. I need to do all the rotation.

----------


## replikatoren

> @Schmidty47 - @abndrew82
> I'm currently working on a Unholy PvPvE Profile.  sit back, relax, and enjoy. Shouldn't be too long until it's released.
> Coming simultaneously is a Cat profile that I've been mixing with while leveling up a Druid on the US realms.


nice !! this gonna be legen .. - dary ;-D

----------


## mawhnx

@Blinded I've found when playing legit that casting LB with 3+ stacks of MW (when everything else is on cd) is an increase in dps, 1-2 isnt worth it tho

----------


## ilikepvp

Has anyone done a prot warrior pvp rotation?

I gotta start FCing for my rbgs but to tell you the truth I have used this bot so much I forgot how to play the game manually lol...
If this bot ever stopped working, I would probably quit the game.

Thanks Xelper, Buba, and Sheroun and everyone else that made my life easy lol.

----------


## cokx

*Cokx Pala PVP Profile*

Download


*Holy* :

Controles:
Hold Left Alt to Cast Hand of Sacrifice by YourselfHold Left Shift to Hammer your MouseoverHold Left Ctrl to Pause RotationPress Right Ctrl to Turn LOS Mode On or Off

*What it does:*

Heals under circumstances like incoming Heals, Range, LOSInterrupts Target, Focus and Arena Targets if in RangeDoes fully support the FlagCarrier with freedom, BOL asoDispells CC's instantTurn On or Off the LOS Mode to cuddle the pillarsMouseover TurnUndeadIntelligent Freedom ( no more errors  :Wink:  )


*Usefull Hotkeys:*

Ctrl + x = Self Freedom ( u will need it cause it wont ever give you freedom. if u have freedom up it casts devine protection for incredibly speed!)Ctrl + x = Divine Shield ( it wont cast it, cause i found it too clunky)Ctrl + x = ConsecrationCtrl + x = Racials Like TaurenStomp <3Ctrl + x = BoP for yourselfCtrl + x = Exorcismx = Rebukex = GoAKx = Aura Masteryx = Divine Protectionx = Insignia



*Ret* :


Controles:

Hold Left Alt to Repentance your MouseoverHold Left Shift to Hammer your MouseoverHold Left Ctrl to Pause RotationPress Right Ctrl to Turn AOE Mode On or OffPress Right Alt to Turn SupportMode On or Off (Healing Raid)Hold Right Shift to Cast Wings and Zealotry


*What it does:*

Massive load of DAMAGERaidwide Word of Glory Heal SupportInterrupts Target, Focus and Arena Targets if in RangeDoes fully support the FlagCarrier with freedomDispells you instead of FreedomMouseover TurnUndeadIntelligent Freedom ( no more errors  :Wink:  )


*Usefull Hotkeys:*

Ctrl + x = Self Freedom ( u will need it cause it wont ever give you freedom)Ctrl + x = Divine ShieldCtrl + x = ConsecrationCtrl + x = Racials Like TaurenStomp <3Ctrl + x = BoP for yourselfCtrl + x = Cleanse ( sometimes the freedom dispell doesnt work)Ctrl + x = Exorcism ( if you wanna cast it)x = Rebukex = GoAKx = Divine Protectionx = Insignia

----------


## iliekcoffee

Does Sheuron have a fire mage profile? I keep seeing people say awesome about it, but I can't find it anywhere. Thanks

----------


## Xelper

Question to any profile creators:
Do you really have a need for LuaBefore and LuaAfter?

They seem like extra clutter, and I want to get rid of them. Anything that could be done with them could already be done in the normal Lua code.

----------


## Xelper

> Does Sheuron have a fire mage profile? I keep seeing people say awesome about it, but I can't find it anywhere. Thanks


http://goo.gl/rseZ0

EDIT: Oh hey, looks like this thread hit 7,000 replies ^^

----------


## Schmidty47

> @Schmidty47 - @abndrew82
> I'm currently working on a Unholy PvPvE Profile.  sit back, relax, and enjoy. Shouldn't be too long until it's released.
> Coming simultaneously is a Cat profile that I've been mixing with while leveling up a Druid on the US realms.



Sweet thanks man for your work i will deff keep an eye out for it

----------


## cokx

> Question to any profile creators:
> Do you really have a need for LuaBefore and LuaAfter?
> 
> They seem like extra clutter, and I want to get rid of them. Anything that could be done with them could already be done in the normal Lua code.


No, like you said it could be done in the normal Lua code

----------


## merrikh

@ cokx ill def be giving this a try today. holy part anyway dont have ret pvp gear. would u be adding prot in there and make it a complete pally file? cuz i regear for that :P

----------


## brutal

Update anywhere around the corner ?

----------


## merrikh

update for what?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Question to any profile creators:
> Do you really have a need for LuaBefore and LuaAfter?
> 
> They seem like extra clutter, and I want to get rid of them. Anything that could be done with them could already be done in the normal Lua code.


Lol ive considered using it before, but the corruption it causes makes it unusable. But we should be fine without it  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Sent from my phone.

----------


## merrikh

@cokx im getting an error with ur holy pvp 


Message: [string " function pqrFunc0() if GetNumRaidMembers()..."]:227: attempt to compare nil with number
Time: 03/04/12 10:16:58
Count: 1005
Stack: [string " function pqrFunc0() if GetNumRaidMembers()..."]:227: in function `?'
[string "..."]:267: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "..."]:161: in function `PQR_CastNext'
[string "..."]:150: in function `PQR_ExecuteBot'
[string "..."]:40: in function <[string "..."]:23>

Locals: myMana = 100
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "player"
(*temporary) = 90848
(*temporary) = "attempt to compare nil with number"

----------


## Kaolla

> Question to any profile creators:
> Do you really have a need for LuaBefore and LuaAfter?
> 
> They seem like extra clutter, and I want to get rid of them. Anything that could be done with them could already be done in the normal Lua code.


In all honesty, the real reason my DK rotation broke was because I was dumb enough to put a check for Blood Tap into LuaBefore  :Smile:

----------


## kickmydog

> Question to any profile creators:
> Do you really have a need for LuaBefore and LuaAfter?
> 
> They seem like extra clutter, and I want to get rid of them. Anything that could be done with them could already be done in the normal Lua code.


Definitely need it, I use it for all the hunter aspect switching.

----------


## cokx

> @cokx im getting an error with ur holy pvp 
> 
> 
> Message: [string " function pqrFunc0() if GetNumRaidMembers()..."]:227: attempt to compare nil with number
> Time: 03/04/12 10:16:58
> Count: 1005
> Stack: [string " function pqrFunc0() if GetNumRaidMembers()..."]:227: in function `?'
> [string "..."]:267: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "..."]:161: in function `PQR_CastNext'
> ...


ok thanks, havent restarted my wow and tested it. ill have a look and will tell you what causes the error.

until i fixed it.
start pqr
execute my ret pvp profile and then my holy pvp profile

----------


## Kinky

@Xelper: Personally, I've never really seen the need for it. I think there's really only 2-3 profile developers who ever fully utilized it with the way they write their logic.

Anyhow, Unholy PvE is starting to come around. Have a few things left to fix before I'm starting on the PvP logic.

----------


## firepong

> using xrnPQRProfiles.zip (the last version)... in my PVE Mage Arcane Profile...
> 
> Don't attack automatically:
> 
> DS Twilight Assault Drakes of Warmaster Blackhorn
> DS Limb Tentacles of Deathwing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, I don't have any problem with the profile stopping like that. Never had any problems really...

----------


## bbatotas

> Still planning on releasing that? have been waiting patiently :P.


Yeah, tbh I had it done but it completely slipped my mind.

Frost -- all changes are rotation changes, all under the hood. Quick note: please don't go to the dummy comparing this profile to the old one or even someone elses, and here's why. On the dummy, because of the lack of resources, the bot doesn't have to make very many choices, usually just whether to HB, Outbreak, Oblit, or FS. Both my profiles and the other masterfrost one out there will handle the dummy in nearly the same way. The difference is, in a raid setting, where you have to run out melee range, leave the twilight realm, ect, and come back with 5+ runes and 60+ RP, this profile best handles those circumstances. Because of the logic from SimCraft, it is much better equipped to deal with times when the bot actually has to make hard choices. This will be a dps increase ONLY in a raid setting, because of how resource starved we are on a dummy.

I also removed ERW, it doesn't have any place in the rotation as you can't use it more than once or twice in a majority of fights, and is best saved for when RL calls for pots, CDs, hero, ect. It would be a dps loss to have the bot do it.

BbaMasterFrost_DEATHKNIGHT_Rotations.xml
BbaMasterFrost_DEATHKNIGHT_Abilities.xml

----------


## merrikh

> ok thanks, havent restarted my wow and tested it. ill have a look and will tell you what causes the error.
> 
> until i fixed it.
> start pqr
> execute my ret pvp profile and then my holy pvp profile


ok that somehow fixed it lol

----------


## wtfnix

> http://goo.gl/rseZ0
> 
> EDIT: Oh hey, looks like this thread hit 7,000 replies ^^


You need your very own forums section here on ownedcore.com with you as a moderator of it IMO, this thread is getting HUGE....................... As I'm on page 200 making links to all profiles ever created on here with valid download links and my gosh man this is sick. :P




> Definitely need it, I use it for all the hunter aspect switching.



I for one use your hunter profile, if this was taken out for aspect switching I would just give up playing my hunter, because on-the-fly aspect switching you have is flawless.

----------


## MastaRage

> You need your very own forums section here on ownedcore.com with you as a moderator of it IMO, this thread is getting HUGE....................... As I'm on page 200 making links to all profiles ever created on here with valid download links and my gosh man this is sick. :P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I for one use your hunter profile, if this was taken out for aspect switching I would just give up playing my hunter, because on-the-fly aspect switching you have is flawless.


I don't know how many of these kind of posts I've seen but it keeps coming up.
A new forum is needed.(period)
-Not as much user asking where to find the lastest profiles.
-Profiles makers have their own threads.
-A general support section
-How-to section (maybe)
-etc.....

----------


## abndrew82

There are a couple in the works of sites.

Someone is making one and then there is this too

PQRotation - Index

----------


## cokx

Ok i have fixed it. here and in the old thread is the new version.
sry was just one lil mistake by me :>
Cokx_Pala_PVP_04032012_fixed.rar

----------


## jackus

> Ok i have fixed it. here and in the old thread is the new version.
> sry was just one lil mistake by me :>
> Cokx_Pala_PVP_04032012_fixed.rar


is that the newest and best profil you got?  :Smile:

----------


## LiquidAtoR

Either that or a collaboration on some SVN annex Codesharing site between all developers (i.e. GoogleCode for example).
Nearly everyone nowadays has a gmail account (or can make another one).
Some of the developers are already on GoogleCode.
Think that's the easiest way to go to create a coming together there.

----------


## Kinky

Well, yes, this thread is getting quite large.

I agree that it's getting a bit out of hand, but until Xelper does anything, I don't think anyone else should "move on" to a new website/forum/whatever.
There's already about 8 people with different websites/forums/repositories. Just wait until Crystal_Tech is done with his developer website!

For example, some Russian dude has a repository from my Shadowpriest profile over on Github. :P

----------


## merrikh

@blinded like to make a suggestion for your enhancement profile have it Totemic Recall like ony has in his resto profile. it does it when your out of combat and move away from it. then recasts when your back n combat

----------


## firepong

> @blinded like to make a suggestion for your enhancement profile have it Totemic Recall like ony has in his resto profile. it does it when your out of combat and move away from it. then recasts when your back n combat


Add this as a new spell Under Ability Editor:

Name: Totemic Recall
SpellID: 0
Delay: 0



```
local _, WaterTotem = GetTotemInfo(3)
local _, FireTotem = GetTotemInfo(1)
local _, AirTotem = GetTotemInfo(4)
local _, EarthTotem = GetTotemInfo(2)

if WaterTotem ~="Mana Tide Totem" 
   and incombat ~=1 
   and ((FireTotem ~= "") or  (AirTotem ~= "") or (EarthTotem ~= "") or (WaterTotem ~= "")) then
       SilentCast(36936)
 end
```

Let me know how that works. If Blinded has it setup to where the Profile isn't in combat, just put it above Offensive Spells. Haven't checked out his latest version of enhancement yet.

----------


## cokx

> is that the newest and best profil you got?


Yes and i'm open to any suggestions.
what i can improve

----------


## SpyroPT

@bu_ba will you be updating your BubbaHoly profiles? Haven't seen an update in awhile xD

----------


## merrikh

> Add this as a new spell Under Ability Editor:
> 
> Name: Totemic Recall
> SpellID: 0
> Delay: 0
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


throwing an error 
Message: [string " function pqrFunc0() if not EnhLoaded then..."]:43: attempt to call global 'SilentCast' (a nil value)
Time: 03/04/12 13:34:58
Count: 1704
Stack: [string " function pqrFunc0() if not EnhLoaded then..."]:43: in function `?'
[string "..."]:267: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "..."]:161: in function `PQR_CastNext'
[string "..."]:150: in function `PQR_ExecuteBot'
[string "..."]:40: in function <[string "..."]:23>

Locals: _ = true
WaterTotem = "Healing Stream Totem"
_ = true
FireTotem = ""
_ = true
AirTotem = "Windfury Totem"
_ = true
EarthTotem = "Strength of Earth Totem"
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = 36936
(*temporary) = "attempt to call global 'SilentCast' (a nil value)"

he didnt make a normal "offensive spells" but a -- Start Fight -- 

if UnitIsDead("target")
or not UnitCanAttack("player","target") 
or ( not UnitAffectingCombat("target") and not SpecialAggro("target") and not UnitIsPlayer("target") )
then return true end

----------


## ipass

ORIGINAL POST From Teh Voyager:


Ok time to admit it i guess

The Sucess rate of this app made me try it out.

>.>

Firepong: is your Kittycleave profile for PVP?
Also, your Bear profile has some kinks.

1: it lacerates all the things. passing other viable cds to do it.
2: the AoE mode only seemed to swipe and lacerate. Y U NO THRASH!
3: popped it on for H ultraxion. when the first hour of twilight popped up, i ported out and wiped my raid. they "wtf dude"-ed at me. i would suggest leaving Heroic Will on manual, or setup something to disable the clicking of Heroic Will.

At this stage of your profile, i'd suggest getting the ability priority, singletarget/aoe and raid/heroic things working before working on making it taunt and hit the Heroic Will buttons.

is there anything i can do to help you test further while maintaining my anominity?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dude!!! Go search the forums!!!! Give the Profile Writer's Credit....!

----------


## stec2012

Ipass, it seemed like a genuine post to me, offering constructive criticism and offering to help better the profile, the Op of the post you quoted is obviously knowledgeable about Bear tanking.

----------


## ipass

Research!!!!!!!!

Thanks go out to all the Profile Writers!!

Thanks to Bubba and Mentally's I got the rotations is use ,working Great:P

ipass

----------


## Debathem

is this program undetected?

----------


## Kinky

@Debathem: For the time being, yes. No one, that I know of, have ever been banned from using this program.

----------


## firepong

> All his post never thank anyone for thier hard work(
> any all he does is Nitpick and spam same BS! instead of research:P
> ipass


Don't worry about it man. If you read my later posts in reply to his, you will see that my Bear Profile actually DID have a problem in the Lacerate code. I got it fixed and posted up a new version in my signature. I had a wrong call in there that seemed like it was working cause I had more rage, but when I ran low on rage, it actually showed the problem.




> throwing an error 
> Message: [string " function pqrFunc0() if not EnhLoaded then..."]:43: attempt to call global 'SilentCast' (a nil value)
> Time: 03/04/12 13:34:58
> Count: 1704
> Stack: [string " function pqrFunc0() if not EnhLoaded then..."]:43: in function `?'
> [string "..."]:267: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "..."]:161: in function `PQR_CastNext'
> [string "..."]:150: in function `PQR_ExecuteBot'
> [string "..."]:40: in function <[string "..."]:23>
> ...


Ye, after posting that, I went back to Onya's profile and tried it out, and nothing happens. I either get it to spam Totemic Recall or get a road block with nothing happening. It's really starting to piss me off. I even went back to my old way to try it out, just having it check 1 totem to see if it is up after combat, and it's still not working right. Give me a few to get one working and I'll reply back here for ya  :Wink:

----------


## Stonedlaser

Valma: I like your profile very much still after about one half of a week of testing, just one question. For heroic Spine of Deathwing, any way to implement Elements, Corruption and Agony in the Burn Mode? Since they are up long enough for them to do some damage, it should most definetly be worth it. 

Now I'm wanting a second, equally coded demo pve rotation system  :Smile:  So greedy. Anyway great job, thanks a lot.

----------


## firepong

> @blinded like to make a suggestion for your enhancement profile have it Totemic Recall like ony has in his resto profile. it does it when your out of combat and move away from it. then recasts when your back n combat


Edit* Not working while in combat. Back to the drawing boards. Check this post regualrly, will be editting this one with the code instead of making a new post

[email protected]* Woot, read it and weep  :Wink: 

Name: Totemic Recall
SpellID: 0
Delay: 0



```
local _, WaterTotem, _, totem1 = GetTotemInfo(3)
local _, FireTotem = GetTotemInfo(1)
local _, AirTotem = GetTotemInfo(4)
local _, EarthTotem = GetTotemInfo(2)
local inCombat = UnitAffectingCombat("Player")

if WaterTotem == "" or FireTotem == "" or AirTotem == "" or EarthTotem == "" and inCombat == nil then
  return false
else
  if inCombat == nil then
    CastSpellByID(36936)
  end
end
```

----------


## merrikh

> Edit* Not working while in combat. Back to the drawing boards. Check this post regualrly, will be editting this one with the code instead of making a new post


yea iv been working on it as well and cant get it to work. not really a writer but i can fake my way through it most of the time. trying to break down onys code atm

----------


## firepong

> yea iv been working on it as well and cant get it to work. not really a writer but i can fake my way through it most of the time. trying to break down onys code atm


Check my above code. Got it working now  :Cool:

----------


## robinmiles1

@Valma Does your warlock profile (afflic specced) work for Ultraxion? I have been having an issue where it just doesnt do anything once the fight starts. Great profile btw keep up the good work  :Big Grin:

----------


## ace99ro

@ bbatotas - latest masterfrost is very very nice , a big improvement over the first one , so thank you for that 

And for those you are interested i just added a few things i find usefull :

- Left Shift - Pause
- Left Ctrl - DnD on Mouseover
- added Empowered Rune Weapon with target lvl check only casts on boss
- added DarkSim on focus target for Hagara spellsteal - Shatered Ice

BbaMasterFrost_DEATHKNIGHT_Rotations.xml
BbaMasterFrost_DEATHKNIGHT_Abilities.xml

----------


## merrikh

> Check my above code. Got it working now


it works give props for that  :Smile:  thank you

----------


## abndrew82

Anybody happen to know what page or have a link to the profile people are mentioning for resto shaman by ony

I am using one currently by kez i think, but wouldn't mind checking others out.

----------


## merrikh

@blinded enhancement is not casting Feral Spirit. done almost everything i can think of toggling the cd button, takig it out and putting it back, looking at the code and cant figure it out. not throwing an error or anything.

----------


## darksahde

> @blinded enhancement is not casting Feral Spirit. done almost everything i can think of toggling the cd button, takig it out and putting it back, looking at the code and cant figure it out. not throwing an error or anything.


Dude...Can't you just toggle it manually??

Its really hard to determine when to use a cd. This program isn't a bot...

----------


## merrikh

> Dude...Can't you just toggle it manualy??
> 
> Its really hard to determine when to use a cd. This program isn't a bot...


yes i can and i have been. But, the fact that he wrote it into his program means he wants it to cast. The fact that its not, he should know it not working as intended. Not being lazy just trying to help test his profile and give feed back on what i find.

----------


## drewdenman

> @ bbatotas - latest masterfrost is very very nice , a big improvement over the first one , so thank you for that 
> 
> And for those you are interested i just added a few things i find usefull :
> 
> - Left Shift - Pause
> - Left Ctrl - DnD on Mouseover
> - added Empowered Rune Weapon with target lvl check only casts on boss
> - added DarkSim on focus target for Hagara spellsteal - Shatered Ice
> 
> ...


Nice, I will be trying this out with the new additions. Did he originally have the click Heroic Will (Ultra) or Dream (Madness) codes in it?

----------


## Kinkeh

> Yeah, tbh I had it done but it completely slipped my mind.
> 
> Frost -- all changes are rotation changes, all under the hood. Quick note: please don't go to the dummy comparing this profile to the old one or even someone elses, and here's why. On the dummy, because of the lack of resources, the bot doesn't have to make very many choices, usually just whether to HB, Outbreak, Oblit, or FS. Both my profiles and the other masterfrost one out there will handle the dummy in nearly the same way. The difference is, in a raid setting, where you have to run out melee range, leave the twilight realm, ect, and come back with 5+ runes and 60+ RP, this profile best handles those circumstances. Because of the logic from SimCraft, it is much better equipped to deal with times when the bot actually has to make hard choices. This will be a dps increase ONLY in a raid setting, because of how resource starved we are on a dummy.
> 
> I also removed ERW, it doesn't have any place in the rotation as you can't use it more than once or twice in a majority of fights, and is best saved for when RL calls for pots, CDs, hero, ect. It would be a dps loss to have the bot do it.
> 
> BbaMasterFrost_DEATHKNIGHT_Rotations.xml
> BbaMasterFrost_DEATHKNIGHT_Abilities.xml


Just did heroic ultraxion, first attempt (pretty much 3/4ths of the bosses health) I used your old masterfrost profile, the second attempt (downed him) I used this, I can say I notice a 500-1000 dps increase, which I'm not complaining about, the more the better  :Smile:  just got 3 new pieces of gear including a heroic trinket so I'll have to test it more next week, thanks and I hope to see you keeping it updated.

----------


## Valma

> Valma: I like your profile very much still after about one half of a week of testing, just one question. For heroic Spine of Deathwing, any way to implement Elements, Corruption and Agony in the Burn Mode? Since they are up long enough for them to do some damage, it should most definetly be worth it. 
> 
> Now I'm wanting a second, equally coded demo pve rotation system  So greedy. Anyway great job, thanks a lot.


In Spine I got only tendons and corruption(or not? :/) set to trigger burn mode,and as far as I remember seal armor breach is something around 18 sec casttime BoA needs 24 sec to fully tick off(and most of the time tendons doesn't even live for the full duration of their cast/depends on your raid DPS,but still doesn't matter).About Corruption - yes I should and will add this in such logic that it will be casted only once per tendons.

BTW Demo will come up soon,as far as my testers will ensure me that atleast normal rotation for affli is working(coz on my side I really got no errors,seems like some ppl do something wrong) >.<




> @Valma Does your warlock profile (afflic specced) work for Ultraxion? I have been having an issue where it just doesnt do anything once the fight starts. Great profile btw keep up the good work


What is output of /pqr?On what spell it strucks?What is your target and so on?
Can't help people when they even don't use special code I impliment to help solving problems  :Big Grin: 

P.S. For all the peolpe reading this, from now on EVERY pack in download section will have NOTES.txt,read this first,it saves your and my time  :Wink:

----------


## Valma

> @valma: Any spell that provides a spellID goes through a PQR_SpellAvailable() check. What exactly is the issue?
> 
> [Lua] Function PQR_SpellAvailable(SpellID) local GCDSpell = PQR_GCDSpell() if Ge - Pastebin.com
> 
> I'd love to have it work under all circumstances, so any ideas you have for improving it's accuracy are welcome. To get around any short-falls an ability can just use spell ID 0 and fully control the logic for if the ability should be used or not in the Lua code.




```
                local Latency = (select(3, GetNetStats()) + select(3, GetNetStats())) \ 500

                if startTime ~= nil and GCDstartTime ~= nil then
                        local Latency = (select(3, GetNetStats()) + select(3, GetNetStats())) \ 500
                        local timeLeft = startTime + duration - GetTime()
                        local GCDtimeLeft = GCDstartTime + GCDduration - GetTime()
                       
                        If GCDtimeLeft <= Latency Then
                                If timeLeft <= Latency Then
                                        if spellUsable ~= nil then
                                                pq_SpellAvailable = "true"
                                        end
                                end
                        else
                                If timeLeft <= GCDtimeLeft + Latency  Then
                                        if spellUsable ~= nil then
                                                pq_SpellAvailable = "true"
                                        end
                                end
                        end
                else
                        pq_SpellAvailable = "false"
                end
```

Something like this.RED is my suggestions how to improve.




> Question to any profile creators:
> Do you really have a need for LuaBefore and LuaAfter?
> 
> They seem like extra clutter, and I want to get rid of them. Anything that could be done with them could already be done in the normal Lua code.


Anything that could be done with them could already be done in the normal Lua code. <- THIS

If someone will shout smth like "OMG I NEED THEM,I CAN'T LIVE WITHOUT THEM",they can always look deeper at my,mentally's or buba's profiles.There are lots of examples how to do this without luabefore luaafter in lots of different ways :/

----------


## ziggar

Will RunMacroText("/startattack") work fine without the after part ? just wondering since that's pretty much the biggest use i found for it , not really a dev just wondering hehe.

----------


## Valma

yes,why not?You can add it inside of test() code right before you send return true.Will have the same effect :/

----------


## [Blinded]

> yes i can and i have been. But, the fact that he wrote it into his program means he wants it to cast. The fact that its not, he should know it not working as intended. Not being lazy just trying to help test his profile and give feed back on what i find.


Sorry, but i don't have the same problem, feral spirit will be used when everything is used like it should. 
So redownload it or do something else this problem isn't my fault :/ I can't help you with that

----------


## js1974

> Well, obviously, you want it to be PQ_HolyPower ~= 3 and not PQ_HolyPower == 3. With the latter set, it will only cast Judgement when he HAS 3 Holy Power. With what I said to change it to, it will then not cast unless the player has LESS than 3 holy power.
> 
> And ye, what Bubba said, you had the Return true and Return false backwards


I certainly appreciate your help with this however what I'm looking for is a way to make it so when Zealotry is active it does not judge at all, I started out with testing so if you have 3 HoPo or DP it will not judge which is a move in the right direction but what It really needs to do is just not judge if zealotry buff is active so that is what I'm currently working on.


Also has anyone run into an issue where on one profile focus target attacking will work but others it will not? Using the same exact code?



```
if IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(20217), "target") == 1 then
  if PQ_HolyPower ~= 3 or PQ_Buffs[PQ_DivinePurpose].hasBuff or PQ_Buffs[PQ_Zealotry].hasBuff then
	return false
  else
                  return true
  end
end
```

This makes it so it just never fires judgement at all.

----------


## Valma

BTW do anyone know how could we calculate dot duration with a given haste rating?So we could do more accurate logic of dot casting. I.E. targettimetodie >= dotduration \ 2 -> cast this damn dot it will do enought damage.

----------


## Valma

> I certainly appreciate your help with this however what I'm looking for is a way to make it so when Zealotry is active it does not judge at all, I started out with testing so if you have 3 HoPo or DP it will not judge which is a move in the right direction but what It really needs to do is just not judge if zealotry buff is active so that is what I'm currently working on.
> 
> 
> Also has anyone run into an issue where on one profile focus target attacking will work but others it will not? Using the same exact code?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(20217), "target") == 1 then
> ...


Do you know what is funny?  :Big Grin:  This code checks for ... BoK O.o 20217 - BoK's spellid

And you miss logic.From what you wrote here you will cast spell only if your holypower == 3 and you have no buffs :/ change ~= to == and it will work fine.

Always yours, David Blaine, and my street magic >.<

EDIT: Oh,and BTW,this is better:


```
if not PQ_HolyPower == 3 or not PQ_Buffs[PQ_DivinePurpose].hasBuff or not PQ_Buffs[PQ_Zealotry].hasBuff then
     return true
end
```

----------


## happydado

hi guys i have 1 question for all.
There are some way for say to use 1 spell only is in range on 3 and only if the target is in my face and no back to me?
For ex. i need this for cone of cold and dragon breath.
Tnx for help.

----------


## Kinky

@Valma: I've been looking at something like this myself. I have some reasearch on it at home, I'll pass it over to you once I'm back infront of a computer.  :Smile: 

Sent from my Android Phone.

----------


## ziggar

Thanks hehe was just curious about the possibility , cheers!



> yes,why not?You can add it inside of test() code right before you send return true.Will have the same effect :/

----------


## bjol

Can I tell this program to do Y if X happens? Example: Enemy trinkets, program automatically uses Blind(rogue ability). Is this possible? Is there a hack that can do this?

----------


## Valma

> Can I tell this program to do Y if X happens? Example: Enemy trinkets, program automatically uses Blind(rogue ability). Is this possible? Is there a hack that can do this?


Ye,you can for sure.Plug in your mic and shout as loud as you can "OH MAGIC BOX DO WHAT I WANT!!!"  :Frown: 

And now seriosly - yes its possible but you will need to code a bit by yourself to do this.

----------


## Shayden85

I tried 3-4-2012_TEST_Bubba_Warrior_PvP and it seems to spam rend even when the target have a improved rend on him so the cc stops there until it can put rend on again.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I tried 3-4-2012_TEST_Bubba_Warrior_PvP and it seems to spam rend even when the target have a improved rend on him so the cc stops there until it can put rend on again.


thanks for feedback, i'll look into that..... I didn't even know improved rend existed >.>

*edit*
Improved Rend was taken out of the game back in Cataclysm? Is there something I'm missing?

----------


## ticklets

> I think someone else had a similar issue, I'll look into it and see if I can figure out what's going on.


Hey Boss, i'm experiencing it also.

I'll look through your code to see if I can find the issue.

Cheers.

----------


## fireman605

> Can I tell this program to do Y if X happens? Example: Enemy trinkets, program automatically uses Blind(rogue ability). Is this possible? Is there a hack that can do this?


you would probably only want it to do it on your focus target or any other arena target would be a waste of a blind if your dps target trinketed your kidney or something and the program blinded him

----------


## Shayden85

> thanks for feedback, i'll look into that..... I didn't even know improved rend existed >.>
> 
> *edit*
> Improved Rend was taken out of the game back in Cataclysm? Is there something I'm missing?


Gonna play some pvp and see whats causing it, thought it was rend, ill be back laters =)

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Gonna play some pvp and see whats causing it, thought it was rend, ill be back laters =)


My notes for the profile are a little outdate, I need to remove all unneeded abilities from the list, and update notes. Did you update the RunMacroText in ability Spell Reflect at the very bottom of the Ability list? I consolidated all 5 spell reflect/disarm spells into 2 abilities and never updated notes telling you where to make the weapon/shield changes again  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Meatglue

> Ok i have fixed it. here and in the old thread is the new version.
> sry was just one lil mistake by me :>
> Cokx_Pala_PVP_04032012_fixed.rar


Is there no need to have a seperate arena/bg profile for the spells like LoH in arena? Also, haven't tested or checked the cleanse code but in previous version it did not seem to remove fears very often or at all. It may be that UA is up I would have to keep checking. Maybe you can convince me it's fine so I won't worry.

----------


## TehVoyager

> Dude!!! Go search the forums!!!! Give the Profile Writer's Credit....!


Big words form the LL lol

If YOU searched the thread farther, you would see that i am and was helping Firepong test his bear rotation profile. there was problems with the profile, so i let him know.


Go search the forums!!!! Give the TESTERS Credit (too!).....! doyouseewhatididthar
also, L2quote


Firepong, i was having issues with the Bear/Cat combined Profile. doesnt seem do do anyhting when standing on the dummy. also saw the bug where kitty doesnt start until you hit mangle.

----------


## merrikh

> Sorry, but i don't have the same problem, feral spirit will be used when everything is used like it should. 
> So redownload it or do something else this problem isn't my fault :/ I can't help you with that


ok ill redl it see what happens

----------


## Weird0

> @ bbatotas - latest masterfrost is very very nice , a big improvement over the first one , so thank you for that 
> 
> And for those you are interested i just added a few things i find usefull :
> 
> - Left Shift - Pause
> - Left Ctrl - DnD on Mouseover
> - added Empowered Rune Weapon with target lvl check only casts on boss
> - added DarkSim on focus target for Hagara spellsteal - Shatered Ice
> 
> ...



loving it. much thanks to bba and to you for the modification.

----------


## robinmiles1

@valma OK I did /pqd before the ultraxion pull again and targeted ultraxion, the box tells me New Boss! Checks for debuffs and invunribilities...and then nothing doesnt try to cast anything, doesnt get hung up trying to do anything, just stops dead. Tried casting CoE to see if it would start but nothing.

----------


## imdasandman

Well i have some downtime and finally put together a really good Unholy DK profile and also put my edits of Leetjerk's masterfrost and Diesel's Hastefrost Abilites and Rotations in one PLACE!!!!!

I ran 2nd half of LFR in DS and I ranked in all fights with all 3 sets of profiles. ilvl is 398 for unholy with 403 gluth and 399 for frost with 2x HM hands (run masterfrost stat build Mastery over haste and haste is capped to 1700) 

Key note!!!!- none of the profiles pops Empowered Rune Weapon or Army of the Dead!!!! They also do not hit any special Buttons for ultrax or madness(I will not put these in so please do not ask.)
MasterFrost- pops all CD's to be used on Boss/Burn phase
MasterFrost No Ghoul- what I use for trash all it will pop if Pillars of frost since it is only a 1 min CD
MasterFrost Trash- does not pop any CD's great if you are wanting to also save all cd's for burn phases i.e tendons on Spine

Frost- pops all CD's for boss /burn phase
Frost Trash- does not pop any CD's great if you are wanting to also save all cd's for burn phases i.e tendons on Spine

Unholy Raid Boss- pops all CD's for boss /burn phase. Does not auto pop AMS. this needs to be timed for aoe spell dmg as it is in a sense a dps CD that will generate tons of Runic Power when taking spell dmg.
Unholy Trash- does not pop any CD's great if you are wanting to also save all cd's for burn phases i.e tendons on Spine. Will pop Dark Transformation

Rotation Notes/Keybinds/ Credits fromt he people I borrowed code from to make this happen

-) Hold Down Left Control - Death and Decay
-) Hold Down Right Alt- Pestilence
-) Hold Down Shift - Pause (stop dps or to use a spell like Raise Ally or pop Army a 2nd time)
-) set hagara as your focus for Dark Sim copy
-) these profiles does not hit buttons for you will it ever hit buttons for you. I raid HM content and that kinda of automation can and will cause wipes.
-) All rotations and abilities are to be given credit to Bubba, LeetJerk,Diesel and Weischbier from thebuddyforum.com

grab the files from my google code hosting page it is the Imdasandman abilites and Rotation files also link to the page is in my sig below. 
http://code.google.com/p/imdasandman...downloads/list

----------


## wtfnix

Suggestion to the developer of PQR:

wondering if you would be able to add support for profiles within subfolders of the /profiles folder if we had something like:

/Profiles/Death Knights
/Druids
/Hunter
/Mage
/Paladin
and etc...
Where PQR would pull from the respected sub-folders, so we can organize them a bit better, more as an option to the app if others want to keep all in one folder rather than separating them?

----------


## sportplayer2k

> Well i have some downtime and finally put together a really good Unholy DK profile and also put my edits of Leetjerk's masterfrost and Diesel's Hastefrost Abilites and Rotations in one PLACE!!!!!
> 
> I ran 2nd half of LFR in DS and I ranked in all fights with all 3 sets of profiles. ilvl is 398 for unholy with 403 gluth and 399 for frost with 2x HM hands (run masterfrost stat build Mastery over haste and haste is capped to 1700) 
> 
> Key note!!!!- none of the profiles pops Empowered Rune Weapon or Army of the Dead!!!! They also do not hit any special Buttons for ultrax or madness(I will not put these in so please do not ask.)
> MasterFrost- pops all CD's to be used on Boss/Burn phase
> MasterFrost No Ghoul- what I use for trash all it will pop if Pillars of frost since it is only a 1 min CD
> MasterFrost Trash- does not pop any CD's great if you are wanting to also save all cd's for burn phases i.e tendons on Spine
> 
> ...


amazing job!!! testing now, hows the dps records on frost vs unholy?
and which fights would you use unholy on vs frost

----------


## imdasandman

> amazing job!!! testing now, hows the dps records on frost vs unholy?
> and which fights would you use unholy on vs frost


Morchok- can be either one
Zonozz- if your job is to help kill ooze master frost if you are to stay on the boss the whole time unholy
The orb boss unholy
Hagara i am most comfortable with frost but i do believe unholy is close.
Ultrax unholy esp on hm for amz 
Warlord i find both do really well have not tested unholy on nm or hm yet
Spine master frost
Madness both depends on raid comp and of doing hm unholy for the amz 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk

----------


## sportplayer2k

im not sure if its just me but ive remained 32k with your frost profile on dummy( same gear as you pretty much) but with unholy profile its only doing about 25kdoes unholy need the raid buffs support

edit: any aoe mode for bosses ? , which will cast pestilence

----------


## imdasandman

unholy has a ramp up time... also dont use dummies as a test bed imo.... the unholy raid boss profile is the one that pops your cd's and you also need to to your mouseover dnd with holding down control as soon as it is up on CD

with pest you need to hold down shift and pop it manually imo

also what is your unholy weapon?

----------


## Xelper

> Suggestion to the developer of PQR:
> 
> wondering if you would be able to add support for profiles within subfolders of the /profiles folder if we had something like:
> 
> /Profiles/Death Knights
> /Druids
> /Hunter
> /Mage
> /Paladin
> ...


That is actually already in the next version of PQR. No ETA though, it is a full re-write of PQR. Profiles will be backwards compatible, so no worries there.



Oh, and Monk/Interrupt profile support as well.

----------


## firepong

> Firepong, i was having issues with the Bear/Cat combined Profile. doesnt seem do do anyhting when standing on the dummy. also saw the bug where kitty doesnt start until you hit mangle.


Ye, Merrik pointed this out to me also. You have to cycle through Single Target/AoE Mode and also Bear Mode/Cat Mode. My supposedly fix didn't fix it. My guess is the reaon you have to do this is because of the way its setup to bear and cat rotations.

But, it's the only way I could find out to do the rotations without me having to change a lot of the code around.

I'll work with it some more later.

As for the cat form not starting till you mangle, I don't know what happened here. I didn't change anything in the code is the bad part :confused: I'll have to look this over as well.

P.S. I know for me, I think the reason I don't notice this on my profiles, is because I Feral Charge on raid bosses, so it always starts fine in that regard.

----------


## LiquidAtoR

> That is actually already in the next version of PQR. No ETA though.
> 
> Oh, and Monk/Interrupt profile support as well.


Nice, will make it easier to see what I have, and what not  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kinky

Righty, so, I've had a few reports about irregular use of Vampiric Touch and Shadow Word: Pain on mouseover/focus targets, but this should completely remove the issue and they should be applied as before.

Mentally's Shadowpriest Profile v4.8.2
Enjoy.

Also working on finishing up 3 sets of Profiles (Shadow Priest (PvP), Feral Cat (PvE) and Unholy (PvE)), so keep the bug reports coming as you see them.  :Smile:

----------


## wtfnix

> That is actually already in the next version of PQR. No ETA though, it is a full re-write of PQR. Profiles will be backwards compatible, so no worries there.


Thanks tons bro this addition to PQR will help tons on organizing; I've shot you a message a while back about Python and PHP, and I know you're a busy dude, mainly if you needed someone to help put together some web services (you're own forums) if you need the help.  :Smile:

----------


## merrikh

> Ye, Merrik pointed this out to me also. You have to cycle through Single Target/AoE Mode and also Bear Mode/Cat Mode. My supposedly fix didn't fix it. My guess is the reaon you have to do this is because of the way its setup to bear and cat rotations.
> 
> But, it's the only way I could find out to do the rotations without me having to change a lot of the code around.
> 
> I'll work with it some more later.
> 
> As for the cat form not starting till you mangle, I don't know what happened here. I didn't change anything in the code is the bad part :confused: I'll have to look this over as well.
> 
> P.S. I know for me, I think the reason I don't notice this on my profiles, is because I Feral Charge on raid bosses, so it always starts fine in that regard.


if been testing it with your fix and it seems to be working fine for me. and yea if you start off with charge it works fine. but what im noticed is when you hit the button to change from bear to cat and u hit it when it has something qued/ ur on a gcd it wont change been trying to find a way around it with out stopping it

as of right now have to hit the button 4 times before itll change

edit: ok lill lie about it just sitting there. from what i noticing it seams like it has to "calibrate" itslef before it can figure out what rotation to use. but soon as u go through the forms its fine.

----------


## TehVoyager

Xelper, one thing I'm noticing on win7 is that PQR starts centered between my 2 monitors, and will sometimes change size to be to small to click anything. as the window size is not adjustable, this leads to me having to close out and restart.

Anything i can do to fix? I'll try to get a screenshot of it.

----------


## firepong

> Righty, so, I've had a few reports about irregular use of Vampiric Touch and Shadow Word: Pain on mouseover/focus targets, but this should completely remove the issue and they should be applied as before.
> 
> Mentally's Shadowpriest Profile v4.8.2
> Enjoy.
> 
> Also working on finishing up 3 sets of Profiles (Shadow Priest (PvP), Feral Cat (PvE) and Unholy (PvE)), so keep the bug reports coming as you see them.


Guess my updated Feral Cat Rotation Isn't advanced enough eh?  :Big Grin:  Gonna love to see what you can do with a Feral Cat rotation. Doubt I'll be able to make changes to it with how complicated your profiles are  :Cool:  lol




> if been testing it with your fix and it seems to be working fine for me. and yea if you start off with charge it works fine. but what im noticed is when you hit the button to change from bear to cat and u hit it when it has something qued/ ur on a gcd it wont change been trying to find a way around it with out stopping it
> 
> as of right now have to hit the button 4 times before itll change
> 
> edit: ok lill lie about it just sitting there. from what i noticing it seams like it has to "calibrate" itslef before it can figure out what rotation to use. but soon as u go through the forms its fine.


Just a FYI, left alt pauses the rotation  :Wink:  Hold left alt then hit right alt afterwards  :Cool:

----------


## merrikh

> Guess my updated Feral Cat Rotation Isn't advanced enough eh?  Gonna love to see what you can do with a Feral Cat rotation. Doubt I'll be able to make changes to it with how complicated your profiles are  lol
> 
> 
> 
> Just a FYI, left alt pauses the rotation  Hold left alt then hit right alt afterwards


oh yea i know that just messing with it to see if it can switch w/o pushing it not a real big deal. im thinking of rebinding the switch/singleaoe buttons personal pref like them on me left hand so i dont have to take my hand off my mouse to switch forms

----------


## imdasandman

i need some more testers and feedback for my unholy profile please... if there is anymore specific conditions that need to be laid out in the rotation let me know.

----------


## firepong

> oh yea i know that just messing with it to see if it can switch w/o pushing it not a real big deal. im thinking of rebinding the switch/singleaoe buttons personal pref like them on me left hand so i dont have to take my hand off my mouse to switch forms


Ye, I've got my razor naga mouse setup to where 4 of the side buttons are both alts and controls so I dont even have to take my hand off of the mouse, let alone touch the keyboard rarely  :Cool:  All I gotta worry about is moving when I need to lol

----------


## Xelper

> Xelper, one thing I'm noticing on win7 is that PQR starts centered between my 2 monitors, and will sometimes change size to be to small to click anything. as the window size is not adjustable, this leads to me having to close out and restart.
> 
> Anything i can do to fix? I'll try to get a screenshot of it.


Nothing you can do about that right now, though I have never seen that happen and I use 2 monitors. Right now it launches using the "Windows Default Position" which, from what I understand, is assigned to it by Windows. I have changed the start position for the next version to be in the center of the monitor that it was launched in. I am wondering if you have some sort of software on your PC that is moving the window and resizing it, since I do have "Minimum Size" and "Maximum Size" both set to the default form size.. so manually re sizing the form should not be possible, and it should only be possible via windows API calls.

----------


## Kinky

@firepong: Haha, I've just been duplicating the Feral Charge rotation suggested by ElitistJerks and MMO-Champion while I've been leveling a Druid on the US realms. Trying to co-reate my online times together with bu_ba's online times to RAF all the way to 80, after which I'll need to get ahold of Cataclysm before leveling further.

Profile seems to work flawlessly from what I've been coding though, was waiting one night on Bu_ba, wrote the profile and launched it without errors and I didn't notice it used all abilities like it should until I got Feral Charge and Fearie Fire (Feral).

But we'll see how it turns out. :P All of this would be so much easier if I didn't have a 5 week old baby to take care of. :x

----------


## romb0t

@Xelper
In your next version, is it possible to add the rotation you are using in the title bar (or status bar) of the PQR tool instead of in the game (I know I can disable it but I like to see what I am doing)  :Wink: 

Also one thing that could be cool is to be able to edit the ability directly from the rotation editing as it is not possible in one session of PQR to have Rotation and Ability editor at the same time (I know, I can run 2 PQR but just an enhancement  :Wink: 

Thanks for this wonderfull tool that makes me enjoy playing my re-rolls.

----------


## sportplayer2k

what command do i have to put into bubbas unholy pvp profile to make it cast necrotic strike instead of scourge strike

----------


## sportplayer2k

> unholy has a ramp up time... also dont use dummies as a test bed imo.... the unholy raid boss profile is the one that pops your cd's and you also need to to your mouseover dnd with holding down control as soon as it is up on CD
> 
> with pest you need to hold down shift and pop it manually imo
> 
> also what is your unholy weapon?


403 gurth with 4 pc t13 ilvl 399 unholy

----------


## DSentinus

Im using sandmans Unholy profile, 384 ilvl with 403 Gurth and sitting on 26500 roughly..don't know whats with your one sportplayer.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> what command do i have to put into bubbas unholy pvp profile to make it cast necrotic strike instead of scourge strike


seeing as i quit coding pvp mid writing it, i recommend looking up Zenmex's Unholy Rotation  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Sent from my Xoom

----------


## imdasandman

> what command do i have to put into bubbas unholy pvp profile to make it cast necrotic strike instead of scourge strike


you need to make a new ability and place it in your rotation

Name: Necrotic Strike
Spell ID: 73975
Delay: 0
Target: Target
Code: (place in the test box)


```
if UnitBuffID("player",51124) == nil 
then return true end
```

credit goes to who made the XmF pvp profile

----------


## sportplayer2k

sandman i noticed your new unholy raid boss 4.3 profile isnt using blood tap?

----------


## Kaolla

> you need to make a new ability and place it in your rotation
> 
> Name: Necrotic Strike
> Spell ID: 73975
> Delay: 0
> Target: Target
> Code: (place in the test box)
> 
> 
> ...


You can simply have it return true, as Killing Machine is exclusive to the Frost tree  :Smile:

----------


## sportplayer2k

> You can simply have it return true, as Killing Machine is exclusive to the Frost tree


no idea heh, my rotations xml is one big line, hard to read it with notepad

thx tho

----------


## PIPOL13

Firepong
You can make a profile of a cat, what would he spend 2.3 combo points on Savage Roar and not as a 5 right now, because it does not have it effect it

----------


## firepong

> Firepong
> You can make a profile of a cat, what would he spend 2.3 combo points on Savage Roar and not as a 5 right now, because it does not have it effect it


Can you reword that for me? Are you wanting it to cast Savage roar at 2-3 combo points? What do you mean "it does not have it affect it?" I can maybe add in a coding for Savage Roar that if the time on Savage Roar was less than 5 seconds and Combo points is less than 3, and also if rip is around a certain point, cause we know you don't want a rip to fall off, it will return true. 

Is the above what your wanting added in?

----------


## abndrew82

Update for Boss on Warrior TG

Just did LFR with my 390 ilvl fury warrior, wielding 2 Gurths and these were the numbers by boss

Morchok	24.5K
Zonozz	48.9K
Yosh 26K
Hagara	27.6K
Ultraxion	33.1K
Ship 24.7K
DW 55.6K

Was top 3 every fight, and number 1 on most.

----------


## sheuron

@xelper: To take advantage you working on pqr rewrite I would like to make a small suggestion, which has nothing to do with rotations but can be useful.

What about make PQR pop a windows notification when your arena/bg/dungeon cue is ready and game is minimized.



```
if GetLFGProposal() then PQR_Notification("Your dungeon is ready") end
```

----------


## Azeiros

The PQRotation don't works with the addons "Tukui" ( Tukui - Unit Frames - World of Warcraft Addons - Curse )
Why ?
with "ElvUI" (developped with Tukui , ElvUI - Unit Frames - World of Warcraft Addons - Curse ) , the PQRotation works !

Please correct this , i love one interface Tukui ( Download, GitHub & Informations « Tukui )

----------


## TehVoyager

PQR doesnt rely on your UI. something else has to be going on there.

and ElvUI _IS_ Tukui, but made better.

----------


## Azeiros

Okay  :Frown:  
I will seek an UI that similar to Tukui or Sinaris..
Thanks

Anyway this robot is really excellent with a Rogue Combat and a Druid Féral !
65k dps with the rogue (ilevel 392) on Ultraxion 10NM + buff 5% (no try with the buff 10%)

----------


## ziggar

With blinded's profile ? nice

Try elvui it's like tukui  :Smile:  , will check if it works with tukui for me.

(Thanks Azeiros btw)

----------


## Azeiros

I Elvui before trying Tukui, it is but after a while I get tired so I need to change, Tukui + SinarisUI (link on the post from above) is the kind of interface that I love, and that is far Elvui offer ..

----------


## jackus

@Xelper 

In your next version it wouls be nice if the interrupt you added, had a text doc where you could add spellID or spellName of the spells you wanted interrupted. So you dont have to add them every time you upgrade your PQR. And a cast interrupt at %, so it could interrupt in the end.

And in rotations: Add so if you dubble click a ability it would edit it.

----------


## sportplayer2k

love the unholy profile sandman!!! keep up the good work man!!!

----------


## expunge

> Okay  
> I will seek an UI that similar to Tukui or Sinaris..
> Thanks
> 
> Anyway this robot is really excellent with a Rogue Combat and a Druid Féral !
> 65k dps with the rogue (ilevel 392) on Ultraxion 10NM + buff 5% (no try with the buff 10%)


While I want to believe this number...I can't. Not in 392's. Sorry. It's good, it's not that good.

----------


## travis2861

> Okay  
> I will seek an UI that similar to Tukui or Sinaris..
> Thanks
> 
> Anyway this robot is really excellent with a Rogue Combat and a Druid Féral !
> 65k dps with the rogue (ilevel 392) on Ultraxion 10NM + buff 5% (no try with the buff 10%)


Your DPS is a Lie. Not a troll post but with that gear, the DPS your claiming is literally impossible.

----------


## imdasandman

> love the unholy profile sandman!!! keep up the good work man!!!


Ty most of the credit goes to the people i borrowed from so give them the rep

I will fix blood tap once i get back in the states

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk

----------


## marcmk2

> The PQRotation don't works with the addons "Tukui" ( Tukui - Unit Frames - World of Warcraft Addons - Curse )
> Why ?
> with "ElvUI" (developped with Tukui , ElvUI - Unit Frames - World of Warcraft Addons - Curse ) , the PQRotation works !
> 
> Please correct this , i love one interface Tukui ( Download, GitHub & Informations « Tukui )


Hey, how are you?

I just wanted to let you know that I've been using Tukui with PQR for a very long time, about the same time PQR was released. You may need to try and reinstall Tukui.

----------


## imdasandman

> no idea heh, my rotations xml is one big line, hard to read it with notepad
> 
> thx tho


Goto edit and select word wrap

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk

----------


## yourson

Need advice which Enhancement shaman profile should I use?

----------


## ace99ro

latest one from Blinded couple of pages back

----------


## yourson

> latest one from Blinded couple of pages back


Found it. THx. Any recommended spec to go with it?

----------


## frII

Sheuron!
One little question.
On previous versions of your profiles,sometimes it didnt attack somethings at all.Like dragons on the Black Horn or on the Madness of deathwing,his wings etc.
I added them manually in Abiluty editor-(lets say mage)-initialize-(name of thing i want mage to attacked).But it didnt worked now.I'm playing on non english realm,but before it didnt matter,I added on language this thing named I want to be attacked and it worked perfecktly.
What i could do wrong?
Best regards.

----------


## [Blinded]

> Okay  
> I will seek an UI that similar to Tukui or Sinaris..
> Thanks
> 
> Anyway this robot is really excellent with a Rogue Combat and a Druid Féral !
> 65k dps with the rogue (ilevel 392) on Ultraxion 10NM + buff 5% (no try with the buff 10%)


65k DPS with 392 is a bit strange sorry :/




> With blinded's profile ? nice
> 
> Try elvui it's like tukui  , will check if it works with tukui for me.
> 
> (Thanks Azeiros btw)


I'm using ElvUI and there are no probs with PQR

Edit : 

Download Counter for my Profiles :

Rogue 1.1 - 156
Rogue 1.2 - 196
Shaman 1.0 - 42
Shaman 1.1 - 26
Shaman 1.2 - 63

----------


## TehVoyager

To the person looking for a good UI:


Lui

LUI v3 : Suites : World of Warcraft AddOns

----------


## ace99ro

@ yourson - i use the build recommended by maxdps.com - you have talent tree there , glypsh all you need

----------


## ipass

The PQRotation don't works with the addons "Tukui" ( Tukui - Unit Frames - World of Warcraft Addons - Curse )
Why ?
with "ElvUI" (developped with Tukui , ElvUI - Unit Frames - World of Warcraft Addons - Curse ) , the PQRotation works !

Please correct this , i love one interface Tukui ( Download, GitHub & Informations « Tukui )


However it dosent work with sexy cooldowns either.
Message comes up "Blizzard Ui has Blocked this" Disable addon or ignore" Ignore dosent go away until you turn off the rotation(

ipass

----------


## Xelper

> The PQRotation don't works with the addons "Tukui" ( Tukui - Unit Frames - World of Warcraft Addons - Curse )
> Why ?
> with "ElvUI" (developped with Tukui , ElvUI - Unit Frames - World of Warcraft Addons - Curse ) , the PQRotation works !
> 
> Please correct this , i love one interface Tukui ( Download, GitHub & Informations « Tukui )
> 
> 
> However it dosent work with sexy cooldowns either.
> Message comes up "Blizzard Ui has Blocked this" Disable addon or ignore" Ignore dosent go away until you turn off the rotation(
> ...


I really doubt I am going to be able to fix that problem without implementing a hack to disable that message, which is something I do not want to do as it just gives Blizzard more stuff to target.

You have an addon doing something it shouldn't be doing, I have no idea what it is.. but I use a ton of addons for raiding and such, and I have never encountered this problem.

I know I see this problem when an unsecure addon (read: Non-blizzard) changes a variable value that PQR is using, but that is the only hint I can give without spending hours going through the addon.

----------


## diesall

it might be in the profile your using, any global variable set/accessed/modified from PQR will become unsecure code and taint anything within blizzards protected sandbox it comes in contact with, so people setting and getting Global variables functions etc... need to try and stick to using '1 Table' to house all of there profiles global needs and give it a really obscure name, with mix random case and underscores

----------


## abndrew82

I am not sure about the issues people are having with TukUI

I use TukUI and PQR and have no issues, TukUI is the only addon set I use and PQR is no problem. The worst I see is some Lua errors here and there.

----------


## TehVoyager

@firepong

just noticed in your Kitty profile (therefore potentially in your Bearcat profile too)
Usage of Ravage turns sound on in client. i play with most in game sounds disabled, and when i use the kitty rotation i have to spam CTRL+S to shut sound off again when my character Ravages.

IDK if its PQR or your profile. still. Odd.

@Xelper still working on getting the Screenshots of Prq randomly becoming too small to properly interact with.

----------


## firepong

> @firepong
> 
> just noticed in your Kitty profile (therefore potentially in your Bearcat profile too)
> Usage of Ravage turns sound on in client. i play with most in game sounds disabled, and when i use the kitty rotation i have to spam CTRL+S to shut sound off again when my character Ravages.
> 
> IDK if its PQR or your profile. still. Odd.
> 
> @Xelper still working on getting the Screenshots of Prq randomly becoming too small to properly interact with.


Its the profile. Just go into Ravage! under ability editor and remove the sound options above and under RunMacroText("/cast Ravage!"). Thing about this is, I never seem to even notice the sound coming on. Then again, I unchecked everything under sound options before I disabled in-game sound, so that might be the reason why nothing comes out of my speakers. lol

----------


## Xelper

The best thing to do with enabling/disabling sound is to do it as follows, this way it restores it to the previous state it was in:



```
local soundState = GetCVar("Sound_EnableSFX")
---DO STUFF HERE
SetCVar("Sound_EnableSFX", soundState)
```

----------


## diesall

Glad to see the wiki is starting to be utilized , hopefully it's culling alot of redundant forum posts in an already unwieldy forum.

_if anyone wants admin rights feel free to inbox me, if i feel your presence is trusted within the community ill grant it to you._

for those of you inboxing me for updated rotations etc... my deathknight rotations are ungodly and very confusing mess that only i really understand, they consist of over 600+ actions(abilities) *utilized* with alot of undocumented key modifiers.

but if you'd like an updated arms warrior profile i did for a friend i'm more then happy to post it, last i checked he was passing around 45k on ultraxxion with an ilvl of 397,
it has split dragonsoul abilities so if your attempting heroic ultraxxion you can remove just hour of twilight(ability) etc... if your soaking

----------


## imdasandman

> Glad to see the wiki is starting to be utilized , hopefully it's culling alot of redundant forum posts in an already unwieldy forum.
> 
> _if anyone wants admin rights feel free to inbox me, if i feel your presence is trusted within the community ill grant it to you._
> 
> for those of you inboxing me for updated rotations etc... my deathknight rotations are ungodly and very confusing mess that only i really understand, they consist of over 600+ actions(abilities) *utilized* with alot of undocumented key modifiers.
> 
> but if you'd like an updated arms warrior profile i did for a friend i'm more then happy to post it, last i checked he was passing around 45k on ultraxxion with an ilvl of 397,
> it has split dragonsoul abilities so if your attempting heroic ultraxxion you can remove just hour of twilight(ability) etc... if your soaking


it's nice to see you around  :Big Grin: 
I made some simple edits to your haste frost rotation and have it in my all in one frost/unholy pve profile I hope it was ok to borrow from you. I gave credit to you in the profile and in my post.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Xelper

> Glad to see the wiki is starting to be utilized , hopefully it's culling alot of redundant forum posts in an already unwieldy forum.
>  for those of you inboxing me for updated rotations etc... my deathknight rotations are ungodly and very confusing mess that only i really understand, they consist of over 600+ actions(abilities) *utilized* with alot of undocumented key modifiers.



Just so you know, there is a 1024 limit to all abilities combined between all profiles for a class, even unused ones.

So if you have 10 Death Knight profiles, and each one has 120 abilities... it will only load the first 1024 of those abilities into WoW. It is something I could change with minimal effort, but I felt 1024 was a safe enough number at the time. (this was before it supported multiple profiles per class.) Also limited to 1024 rotations total, but that shouldn't be an issue.  :Smile:

----------


## diesall

> Just so you know, there is a 1024 limit to all abilities combined between all profiles for a class, even unused ones.
> 
> So if you have 10 Death Knight profiles, and each one has 120 abilities... it will only load the first 1024 of those abilities into WoW. It is something I could change with minimal effort, but I felt 1024 was a safe enough number at the time. (this was before it supported multiple profiles per class.) Also limited to 1024 rotations total, but that shouldn't be an issue.


yeah i discovered that limit a few months ago, its nothing that really bothered me as i have several installs of PQR , with certain profiles in each, mainly one install for the dk alone, hence why i never bothered releasing it, tis a mess but works for me.


the only hindrance is the maximum of only 4 profile mappings at a time

----------


## diesall

Arms and prot(custom tailored to a friend) warrior profiles Diesal_Warrior_Profiles.7z

to enable on use trinket spamming, drag the --trinkets -- ability into any profile you want it active in.

----------


## misterneko

using xrnPQRProfiles.zip (the last version)... in my PVE Mage Arcane Profile...

Don't attack automatically:

DS Twilight Assault Drakes of Warmaster Blackhorn
DS Limb Tentacles of Deathwing

i'm using spanish wow

----------


## Xelper

I haven't looked over Sheuron's profiles recently, but last I remember he has a check for mob names in one of the abilities, --- offensive spells --- I believe. 

You will need to change the names of those mobs to the Spanish equivalent.

----------


## travis2861

bubba and cc both of your pally healing profiles including each rotations both freeze up in 5s and refuse to heal even after going into and removing cleanse to stop the spam.

----------


## frII

> using xrnPQRProfiles.zip (the last version)... in my PVE Mage Arcane Profile...
> 
> Don't attack automatically:
> 
> DS Twilight Assault Drakes of Warmaster Blackhorn
> DS Limb Tentacles of Deathwing
> 
> i'm using spanish wow


I asked about SAME problem on previous page.

----------


## sylaborg

> Your DPS is a Lie. Not a troll post but with that gear, the DPS your claiming is literally impossible.


I have the same doubt, a guildy of mine uses this and with 390 he rarely gets past 39K mark, and thats when the fight ends. But.. if you say it's during the first 40secs of the fight then it's acceptable.

----------


## Kaolla

> using xrnPQRProfiles.zip (the last version)... in my PVE Mage Arcane Profile...
> 
> Don't attack automatically:
> 
> DS Twilight Assault Drakes of Warmaster Blackhorn
> DS Limb Tentacles of Deathwing
> 
> i'm using spanish wow




```
Ability Name: -- initialize --
Spell ID: 0
Delay: 0
Target: Target

if not xeroninit then


  function SpecialAggro(t)
    local mob = { "Training Dummy", "Raider's Training Dummy", "Twisted Spirit", "Amani´shi Hatcher", "Hakkar's Chains", 
                          "Exposed Head of Magmaw", "Battleground Demolisher", "Ozumat", "Right Foot", "Left Foot", 
                          "Icy Tomb", "Risen Ghoul", "Mana Void", "Burning Tendons", "Wing Tentacle", "Arm Tentacle", 
                          "Twilight Assault Drake", "Goriona", "Ice Tomb", "Twilight Sapper", "Dreadlord Debilitator" }
    for _,v in ipairs(mob) do if UnitName(t) == v then return true end end
  end
```

Your problem should be right in that excerpt, I believe.

----------


## Tyron1989

Hi All,

i've been lookging for a decent Shaman Resto profile for a couple of days downloaded some from this forum and cant find anything that actually works smoothly like the other profiles. the shaman ones seem to just sit there for abit before casting i think it's doing to many checks. 

i've looked into all the coding and shit and ripped it out and basically just copy / pasted from other profiles that work well. +Rep to all your profile makers out there that spend the time on these and sorry for using your codes to try and peace together a decent profile.

Anyways im at work with no work todo so im playing around with the coding and i need some testing done because i don't have WoW on my machine :P

Adikt_Restro_SHAMAN_Abilities.xml:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><SHAMAN><Ability><Name>totems</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local DB = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,61316)
local AB = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,1459)
local _, WaterTotem = GetTotemInfo(3)
local _, FireTotem = GetTotemInfo(1)
local _, AirTotem = GetTotemInfo(4)
local _, EarthTotem = GetTotemInfo(2)
local MQ = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 49868)
local MA = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 24907)
local HP = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 53290)
local IIT = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 55610)
local DA = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 465)
local ST = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 8071)
local BoM = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 19740)
local FI = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 54424)

if FireTotem == &amp;quot;&amp;quot; and  AirTotem == &amp;quot;&amp;quot; and EarthTotem == &amp;quot;&amp;quot; and WaterTotem == &amp;quot;&amp;quot; and incombat == 1  then
  SilentCast(66842)
  return true
end

if DB == nil and AB == nil  then
  SetMultiCastSpell (133,8227)
  if FireTotem == &amp;quot;&amp;quot; and incombat == 1  then
    SilentCast(8227)
    return true
  end
else
  SetMultiCastSpell (133,3599)
  if FireTotem == &amp;quot;&amp;quot; and incombat == 1  then
    SilentCast(3599)
    return true
  end
end

if MQ == nil and MA == nil  then
  SetMultiCastSpell (136,3738)
  if AirTotem == &amp;quot;&amp;quot; and incombat == 1  then
    SilentCast(3738)
    return true
  end
else
  if HP == nil and IIT == nil  then
    SetMultiCastSpell (136,8512)
    if AirTotem == &amp;quot;&amp;quot; and incombat == 1  then
      SilentCast(8512)
       return true        
    end
  end
end

if DA == nil then
  SetMultiCastSpell (134,8071)
  if EarthTotem == &amp;quot;&amp;quot; and incombat == 1  then
     SilentCast(8071)
    return true
  end
else
   SetMultiCastSpell (134,8075)
   if EarthTotem == &amp;quot;&amp;quot; and incombat == 1  then
       SilentCast(8075)
      return true
   end
end

if  BoM == nil and FI == nil  then
  SetMultiCastSpell (135,5675)
  if WaterTotem == &amp;quot;&amp;quot; and incombat == 1  then
     SilentCast(5675)
     return true
  end
else 
  SetMultiCastSpell (135,5394)
  if WaterTotem == &amp;quot;&amp;quot; and incombat == 1  then
      SilentCast(5394)
      return true
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Earthliving Weapon</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>51730</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local hasEarthliving = GetWeaponEnchantInfo()

if hasEarthliving ~= nil then
 return false
else
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>-- init</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if not xeroninit then

  function SpecialAggro(t)
    local mob = { &amp;quot;Training Dummy&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Raider&amp;apos;s Training Dummy&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Twisted Spirit&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Amani´shi Hatcher&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Hakkar&amp;apos;s Chains&amp;quot;, 
                          &amp;quot;Exposed Head of Magmaw&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Battleground Demolisher&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Ozumat&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Right Foot&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Left Foot&amp;quot;, 
                          &amp;quot;Icy Tomb&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Risen Ghoul&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Mana Void&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Burning Tendons&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Wing Tentacle&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Arm Tentacle&amp;quot;, 
                          &amp;quot;Twilight Assault Drake&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Goriona&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Ice Tomb&amp;quot; }
    for _,v in ipairs(mob) do if UnitName(t) == v then return true end end
  end

  function ImmuneTarget(t) 
    local buff = { 642, 45438, 31224, 23920, 33786, 19263, 97417, 97977, 102915, 100686, 105784, 74938 }
    for _,v in ipairs(buff) do if UnitBuffID(t,v) then return true end end
  end

  function HoldCooldown(cd)
    if GetMinimapZoneText() == &amp;quot;Deathwing&amp;quot; and UnitName(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) ~= &amp;quot;Burning Tendons&amp;quot; and cd &amp;gt;= 1
    then return true end
    if UnitName(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == &amp;quot;Warlord Zon&amp;apos;ozz&amp;quot; and not UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;,104031) and cd &amp;gt;= 3 
    then return true end
    if UnitName(&amp;quot;boss1&amp;quot;) == &amp;quot;Alysrazor&amp;quot; and not UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;boss1&amp;quot;,99432) and cd &amp;gt;= 3 
    then return true end
  end

  print(&amp;quot;Sheuron initialized, ver: \124cFFFFE6402012.01.05&amp;quot;)
  xeroninit = true

end

if IsLeftAltKeyDown() 
or IsMounted()
or SpellIsTargeting()
or UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,80169)
or UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,87959)
or UnitChannelInfo(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) 
then return true end
if not xeroninit then

  function SpecialAggro(t)
    local mob = { &amp;quot;Training Dummy&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Raider&amp;apos;s Training Dummy&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Twisted Spirit&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Amani´shi Hatcher&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Hakkar&amp;apos;s Chains&amp;quot;, 
                          &amp;quot;Exposed Head of Magmaw&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Battleground Demolisher&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Ozumat&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Right Foot&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Left Foot&amp;quot;, 
                          &amp;quot;Icy Tomb&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Risen Ghoul&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Mana Void&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Burning Tendons&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Wing Tentacle&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Arm Tentacle&amp;quot;, 
                          &amp;quot;Twilight Assault Drake&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Goriona&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Ice Tomb&amp;quot; }
    for _,v in ipairs(mob) do if UnitName(t) == v then return true end end
  end

  function ImmuneTarget(t) 
    local buff = { 642, 45438, 31224, 23920, 33786, 19263, 97417, 97977, 102915, 100686, 105784, 74938 }
    for _,v in ipairs(buff) do if UnitBuffID(t,v) then return true end end
  end

  function HoldCooldown(cd)
    if GetMinimapZoneText() == &amp;quot;Deathwing&amp;quot; and UnitName(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) ~= &amp;quot;Burning Tendons&amp;quot; and cd &amp;gt;= 1
    then return true end
    if UnitName(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == &amp;quot;Warlord Zon&amp;apos;ozz&amp;quot; and not UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;,104031) and cd &amp;gt;= 3 
    then return true end
    if UnitName(&amp;quot;boss1&amp;quot;) == &amp;quot;Alysrazor&amp;quot; and not UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;boss1&amp;quot;,99432) and cd &amp;gt;= 3 
    then return true end
  end

  print(&amp;quot;Sheuron initialized, ver: \124cFFFFE6402012.01.05&amp;quot;)
  xeroninit = true

end

if IsLeftAltKeyDown() 
or IsMounted()
or SpellIsTargeting()
or UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,80169)
or UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,87959)
or UnitChannelInfo(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) 
then return true end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Mana Tide</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>16190</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,lcd =  GetSpellCooldown(16190)
if lcd == 0 and manapercent &amp;lt; 65  and incombat == 1   then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Custom</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Riptide</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>61295</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if not UnitBuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 139,&amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot;) 
and ( PQR_CustomTargetHP &amp;lt; 90 or UnitThreatSituation(PQR_CustomTarget) == 3 ) 
then return true end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Custom</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Nature Swiftness</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>16188</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,lcd =  GetSpellCooldown(16188)
if lcd == 0 and member[lowest].health &amp;lt; nshealth  then
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Custom</Target><CancelChannel>True</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Run N Cast</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>79206</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if PQR_IsMoving(2) == true and member[lowest].health &amp;lt;40 and moving == 1  then
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Healing Rain</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>73920</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,lcd =  GetSpellCooldown(73920)
Spell, _, _, _, _, endTime = UnitCastingInfo(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

if lcd == 0 and IsControlKeyDown()  and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil and Spell ~=&amp;quot;Healing Rain&amp;quot; then
  SilentCast(73920)
  if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end  
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Earth Shield</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>974</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local EStarget = nil
if group == &amp;quot;raid&amp;quot; and UnitExists(&amp;quot;focus&amp;quot;) then EStarget = &amp;quot;focus&amp;quot; end
if group == &amp;quot;party&amp;quot; then
  for i = 1, members, 1 do
    local member = group..tostring(i)
    if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == &amp;quot;TANK&amp;quot; and UnitIsDead(member) ~= 1 then EStarget = member end
  end
end

if mytarget &amp;lt; 75 and EStarget == nil and UnitThreatSituation(targettoheal) == 3 
  then EStarget = targettoheal
end

if EStarget ~= nil then
  local ES = UnitBuffID(EStarget, 974)
  if ES == nil and UnitInRange(EStarget) and UnitIsDead(EStarget) ~= 1 then
    return true
  end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>---- Healing Spells ----</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if not UnitAffectingCombat(PQR_CustomTarget) 
and not IsLeftShiftKeyDown() 
then return true end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Greater Healing Wave</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>77472</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if PQR_CustomTargetHP &amp;lt; 70 
and 100 * UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) &amp;gt; 50  
   or PQR_IsCastingSpell(8004) ) )
and PQR_IsCastingSpell(2060) == false
and PQR_IsMoving(1) == false 
then return true end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Custom</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Healing Wave</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>331</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if ( PQR_CustomTargetHP &amp;lt; 90 
or UnitThreatSituation(PQR_CustomTarget) == 5
or ( PQR_CustomTargetHP &amp;lt; 90 and not UnitBuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 139) ) )
and PQR_IsMoving(1) == false
then return true end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Custom</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>--- Special Event ----</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>-- Avoid sudden death on Ultraxion
local fadingtime = select(7,UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,110070))
if fadingtime and fadingtime - GetTime() &amp;lt; 1.3 then RunMacroText(&amp;quot;/click ExtraActionButton1&amp;quot;) end 

-- Avoid Hour of Twilight on Ultraxion, Delete next 3 lines if you are working as tank
local channelSpell, _, _, _, _, endTime = UnitCastingInfo(&amp;quot;boss1&amp;quot;)
if channelSpell == GetSpellInfo(109417) and endTime/1000 - GetTime() &amp;lt; 1.3 
then RunMacroText(&amp;quot;/click ExtraActionButton1&amp;quot;) end 

-- Try to aim on Darkmoon Faerie Cannon
local canontime = select(7,UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,102116))
if canontime and canontime - GetTime() &amp;lt; 1.15 then CancelUnitBuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;Magic Wings&amp;quot;) end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Chain Heal</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1064</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if PQR_CustomTargetHP &amp;lt; 80
and lowhpmembers &amp;gt; 2
then return true end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Custom</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Water Shield</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>52127</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local WS = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 52127) 

if (member[lowest].health &amp;gt; ghwhealth ) and WS == nil then
    return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>trinkets -- int</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if member[lowest].health &amp;lt;50 and incombat ==1  then
   if GetInventoryItemCooldown(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,13) == 0 then UseInventoryItem(13) end
   if GetInventoryItemCooldown(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,14) == 0 then UseInventoryItem(14) end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>trinkets -- spirit</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if manapercent &amp;lt; 85 and incombat ==1  then
   if GetInventoryItemCooldown(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,13) == 0 then UseInventoryItem(13) end
   if GetInventoryItemCooldown(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,14) == 0 then UseInventoryItem(14) end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Hex</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>51514</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local inRange = 0
local _,lcd =  GetSpellCooldown(51514)

if lcd == 0 and UnitExists(&amp;quot;focus&amp;quot;) and UnitIsVisible(&amp;quot;focus&amp;quot;) and UnitIsEnemy(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;focus&amp;quot;) then
   inRange = IsSpellInRange(&amp;quot;Hex&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;focus&amp;quot;)
end

if inRange==1 then
  SilentCast(51514,&amp;quot;focus&amp;quot;)
  return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Focus</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>---- Auto Target ---</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if not healinit then

  function CalculateHP(t)
    local incomingheal = 0
    if UnitGetIncomingHeals(t) then incomingheal = UnitGetIncomingHeals(t)  end
    return 80 * ( UnitHealth(t) + incomingheal ) / UnitHealthMax(t)
  end

  function SafeTarget(t)
    if IsSpellInRange(tostring(GetSpellInfo(2050)),t) == 1 
    and UnitIsCharmed(t) == nil
    and UnitIsDeadOrGhost(t) == nil 
    and UnitCanCooperate(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,t) 
    and PQR_IsOutOfSight(t) == false 
    then return true end 
  end

  function DontDispel(t)
    local buff  = { 96328, 96325, 96326, 86788, 30108 } 
    for _,v in ipairs(buff) do if UnitDebuffID(t,v) then return true end end
  end

  function DangerousMagic(t)
    local buff = { 5782, 118, 122, 339, 1499, 6358, 605, 20066, 8122, 853, 5484, 71757, 104601, 107629, 99567 }
    for _,v in ipairs(buff) do if UnitDebuffID(t,v) then return true end end
  end

  healinit = true

end

if SafeTarget(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) then 
  PQR_CustomTarget = &amp;quot;target&amp;quot; 
  PQR_CustomTargetHP = CalculateHP(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) 
elseif SafeTarget(&amp;quot;mouseover&amp;quot;) and GetMouseFocus() ~= WorldFrame then 
  PQR_CustomTarget = &amp;quot;mouseover&amp;quot;
  PQR_CustomTargetHP = CalculateHP(&amp;quot;mouseover&amp;quot;) 
else 
  lowhpmembers = 0
  priodispel = nil
  PQR_CustomTarget = &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;
  PQR_CustomTargetHP = CalculateHP(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)
  local group = &amp;quot;party&amp;quot;
  local members = GetNumPartyMembers()
  if GetNumRaidMembers() &amp;gt; 0 then group = &amp;quot;raid&amp;quot; members = GetNumRaidMembers() end

  for i = 1, members, 1 do
    local member = group..tostring(i)
    local memberhp = CalculateHP(member)
    if SafeTarget(member)  then
      if UnitThreatSituation(member) == 3 then memberhp = memberhp - 3 end
      if memberhp &amp;lt; 80 then lowhpmembers = lowhpmembers +1 end
      if memberhp &amp;lt; PQR_CustomTargetHP then
        PQR_CustomTarget = member
        PQR_CustomTargetHP = memberhp
      end
      if DangerousMagic(member) and not DontDispel(member) then priodispel = member end 

    end
  end

  if SafeTarget(&amp;quot;pet&amp;quot;) and DangerousMagic(&amp;quot;pet&amp;quot;) and not DontDispel(&amp;quot;pet&amp;quot;) then  priodispel = &amp;quot;pet&amp;quot; end
  if priodispel then PQR_CustomTarget = priodispel end

end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Healing surge</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>8004</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if ( PQR_CustomTargetHP &amp;lt; 40 
or UnitThreatSituation(PQR_CustomTarget) == 5
or ( PQR_CustomTargetHP &amp;lt; 40 and not UnitBuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 139) ) )
and PQR_IsMoving(1) == false
then return true end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Custom</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability></SHAMAN>
```


Adickt_Restro_SHAMAN_Rotations.xm:



```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><SHAMAN><Rotation><RotationName>raid healing</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>-- init|---- Healing Spells ----|--- Special Event ----|Earthliving Weapon|---- Auto Target ---|Water Shield|totems|Nature Swiftness|Earth Shield|Riptide|Chain Heal|Greater Healing Wave|Healing Wave|Healing surge|Mana Tide|trinkets -- int|trinkets -- spirit</RotationList><RequireCombat>false</RequireCombat><RotationNotes>hold down ctrl for healing rain on cursor

hold down shift to spam lightning bolt on your target during combat or to heal out of combat

will hex your focus</RotationNotes></Rotation></SHAMAN>
```

if anyone can help me with this i'd love all your input!

----------


## abndrew82

> Hi All,
> 
> i've been lookging for a decent Shaman Resto profile for a couple of days downloaded some from this forum and cant find anything that actually works smoothly like the other profiles. the shaman ones seem to just sit there for abit before casting i think it's doing to many checks. 
> 
> i've looked into all the coding and shit and ripped it out and basically just copy / pasted from other profiles that work well. +Rep to all your profile makers out there that spend the time on these and sorry for using your codes to try and peace together a decent profile.
> 
> Anyways im at work with no work todo so im playing around with the coding and i need some testing done because i don't have WoW on my machine :P
> 
> Adikt_Restro_SHAMAN_Abilities.xml:
> ...


I give this a test run today, I currently use Kez Resto profile and it works for me healing from 5 mans, through lfr and 10 man normal for guild I have had no issue.

But never a bad thing to have more options, so will see how this one runs in a 5 man today.

----------


## Tyron1989

> I give this a test run today, I currently use Kez Resto profile and it works for me healing from 5 mans, through lfr and 10 man normal for guild I have had no issue.
> 
> But never a bad thing to have more options, so will see how this one runs in a 5 man today.


Hi mate,

thanks let me know if any errors accure or anything, im online all day :P

----------


## abndrew82

> Hi mate,
> 
> thanks let me know if any errors accure or anything, im online all day :P


Kk, I just created the 2 xmls with your codes you listed there, and about to try a dungeon. But something I am seeing that confuses me, I can see the profile in the profile editor, btu when I try to load up ability editor its not showing any abilities. Not sure if there is an error somewhere in that file or what yet.

Yep error somewhere, this comes up when i load up pqr while on my shaman

Attachment 6529

----------


## frII

> ```
> Ability Name: -- initialize --
> Spell ID: 0
> Delay: 0
> Target: Target
> 
> if not xeroninit then
> 
> 
> ...


You think,I should add-



> Ability Name: -- initialize --
> Spell ID: 0
> Delay: 0
> Target: Target


This part?
***
Tryed to farm some troggs,but mage deny to attack them either...=(

----------


## ziggar

The part in the top ability name and spellid etc is already in there , that's the info that is filled when you creater an ability , so in that case it means the ability is named -- initialize -- and doesn't call any spell directly etc , anyway the part that matters starts at if not xeroinit in this case.

Good luck!



> You think,I should add-
> 
> This part?

----------


## Leonw

can anyone link me the download for PQRotation?

----------


## ziggar

Go to first page and ctrl + f "Download PQR111.zip" and there you go.

----------


## Tyron1989

ok well this sucks >.> thought it would at least spam water shield at the very least =[ can anyone give me some advice?

you are right when re-loading the profiles in PQR to edit them it's not showing all the work i done :@ 

ok i'll give them another go! use some differrent code!

----------


## frII

> The part in the top ability name and spellid etc is already in there , that's the info that is filled when you creater an ability , so in that case it means the ability is named -- initialize -- and doesn't call any spell directly etc , anyway the part that matters starts at if not xeroinit in this case.
> 
> Good luck!


Interesing moment,that this part of code




> Ability Name: -- initialize --
> Spell ID: 0
> Delay: 0
> Target: Target


doesnt exixst in sheurons mage profie.

I alredy said.That i add name's of mobs in this "list".Didnt helped.
Under "list" i mean



> local mob = { "Training Dummy", "Raider's Training Dummy", "Twisted Spirit", "Amani´shi Hatcher", "Hakkar's Chains", 
> "Exposed Head of Magmaw", "Battleground Demolisher", "Ozumat", "Right Foot", "Left Foot", 
> "Icy Tomb", "Risen Ghoul", "Mana Void", "Burning Tendons", "Wing Tentacle", "Arm Tentacle", 
> "Twilight Assault Drake", "Goriona", "Ice Tomb", "Twilight Sapper", "Dreadlord Debilitator" }

----------


## Myra

> can anyone link me the download for PQRotation?


WTF?! 

Seriously?

----------


## abndrew82

> can anyone link me the download for PQRotation?


its on the first page

----------


## abndrew82

> ok well this sucks >.> thought it would at least spam water shield at the very least =[ can anyone give me some advice?
> 
> you are right when re-loading the profiles in PQR to edit them it's not showing all the work i done :@ 
> 
> ok i'll give them another go! use some differrent code!


The rotation part seems ok, but not the abilities. Dont know much about xml to figure where it is messed up, but may be fixable if you can find an error in the code is all. Would suck to have to rewrite all the abilities for sure.

----------


## ziggar

That's odd , i have the latest version and i have -- initialize -- under the abilities  :Frown: 

Also i seem to get xml malformed with the code you posted Tyron so can't test it  :Frown: 



> Interesing moment,that this part of code
> 
> 
> 
> doesnt exixst in sheurons mage profie.
> 
> I alredy said.That i add name's of mobs in this "list".Didnt helped.
> Under "list" i mean

----------


## cokx

Hey there, i made an update for my Pala PVP Profile.

Cokx_Pala_PVP_07032012.rar

I fixed CC Dispel
added Holy PVE
Changed the Autotarget Low HP so you can just target someone and it heals him ( like flagcarriers under pressure), it will still dispel your teammates while facing someone.

to do list:
fix the "hand of ..." prob
add bubbas new interrupt



and i have a suggestion to xelper for improving LOS.
Maybe it is possible to read if the gcd is free and it trys heal someone and if the gcd is still free it blacklist this person for 200-300 ms?

----------


## Tyron1989

im almost done with a complet new profile but i just need to add in the totems.. lol looking around for some code to use when entering and to recall when combat is finished.

then im pretty much done and will need you guys to test for me as i dont finish till 5:30 (UK Time)

----------


## abndrew82

Just let me know, post the xml's as attachment if you can over in code. but either will work. Sitting home today off work and not ran lfr on my resto shammy yet so will be able to test on that

----------


## fluxflux

hey

i´m looking for a shadow pvp set? i dont no maybe mentally released someone?
i search the forum but i found nothing

----------


## Tyron1989

ok! all done here is the new Shaman Restro Profile! 

Hope it works! it needs testing and im at work so i need you guys to be the sheep! let me know if it works or not im online all day.

Adikt_Restro_SHAMAN_Abilities:



```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><SHAMAN><Ability><Name>Autotarget Low Hp (No Mo)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if UnitExists(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) 
  and UnitIsDead(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == nil
  and UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) 
  and UnitCanCooperate(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
  then PQR_CustomTarget = &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;
          PQR_CustomTargetHP = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
else 

PQR_CustomTarget = &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;
PQR_CustomTargetHP = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)
local group = &amp;quot;party&amp;quot;
local members = GetNumPartyMembers()
lowhpmembers = 0
local lowest = 100

if GetNumRaidMembers() &amp;gt; 0 then
  group = &amp;quot;raid&amp;quot;
  members = GetNumRaidMembers()
end

for i = 1, members, 1 do
  local member = group..tostring(i)
  local memberhp = 100 * UnitHealth(member) / UnitHealthMax(member)
  if UnitInRange(member) 
  and UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, member)
  and UnitIsDeadOrGhost(member) == nil  then
    if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == &amp;quot;TANK&amp;quot; then memberhp = memberhp - 1 end
    if UnitThreatSituation(member) == 3 then memberhp = memberhp - 3 end
    if UnitBuffID(member, 974) ~= nil then memberhp = memberhp + 7 end
    if memberhp &amp;lt; 85 then lowhpmembers = lowhpmembers +1 end
    if memberhp &amp;lt; lowest then
      PQR_CustomTarget = member
      lowest = memberhp
      PQR_CustomTargetHP = 100 * UnitHealth(PQR_CustomTarget) / UnitHealthMax(PQR_CustomTarget)
    end
  end
end

end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Auto Stop Casting</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local Spell = UnitCastingInfo(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

if PQR_CustomTargetHP &amp;gt; 96 then
	if Spell == &amp;quot;Greater Healing Wave&amp;quot; or Spell == &amp;quot;Healing Wave&amp;quot; or Spell == &amp;quot;Healing Surge&amp;quot; then
		SpellStopCasting()
	end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>EarthShield(Left Alt)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>974</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if IsLeftAltKeyDown() and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>100</RecastDelay><Target>Mouseover</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>EarthShield</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>974</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local EarthShieldTarget = nil
local EarthShieldTank = nil
local EarthShieldTarget = nil
local group = &amp;quot;party&amp;quot;
local members = GetNumPartyMembers()

if GetNumRaidMembers() &amp;gt; 0 then
  group = &amp;quot;raid&amp;quot;
  members = GetNumRaidMembers()
end

if group == &amp;quot;raid&amp;quot; and UnitExists(&amp;quot;focus&amp;quot;) then EarthShieldTarget = &amp;quot;focus&amp;quot; end
if group == &amp;quot;party&amp;quot; then
 	for i = 1, members, 1 do
    		local member = group..tostring(i)
		local EarthShield = UnitBuffID(member, 974)
		if EarthShield ~= nil then EarthShieldTarget = member end
    		if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == &amp;quot;TANK&amp;quot; and UnitIsDead(member) ~= 1 then 
			EarthShieldTank = member
			EarthShieldTankTarget = 1  
		end
  	end
end

if EarthShieldTarget ~= nil then
	local _, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitBuffID(EarthShieldTarget, 974)
	expire = (expire  - GetTime())
	if expire &amp;lt; 5 then
		CastSpellByID(974, EarthShieldTarget)
	end
end

if EarthShieldTankTarget and EarthShield == nil then
	CastSpellByID(974, EarthShieldTank)
end</Lua><RecastDelay>100</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>AT Smart Low HP NMO</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if not healinit then

  function CalculateHP(t)
    local incomingheal = 0
    if UnitGetIncomingHeals(t) then incomingheal = UnitGetIncomingHeals(t)  end
    return 100 * ( UnitHealth(t) + incomingheal ) / UnitHealthMax(t)
  end

  function SafeTarget(t)
    if IsSpellInRange(tostring(GetSpellInfo(635)),t) == 1 
    and UnitIsCharmed(t) == nil
    and UnitIsDeadOrGhost(t) == nil 
    and UnitCanCooperate(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,t) 
    and PQR_IsOutOfSight(t) == false 
    then return true end 
  end

  healinit = true

end

if SafeTarget(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) then 
  PQR_CustomTarget = &amp;quot;target&amp;quot; 
  PQR_CustomTargetHP = CalculateHP(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) 
else 
  lowhpmembers = 0
  PQR_CustomTarget = &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;
  PQR_CustomTargetHP = CalculateHP(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)
  local group = &amp;quot;party&amp;quot;
  local members = GetNumPartyMembers()
  if GetNumRaidMembers() &amp;gt; 0 then group = &amp;quot;raid&amp;quot; members = GetNumRaidMembers() end

  for i = 1, members, 1 do
    local member = group..tostring(i)
    local memberhp = CalculateHP(member)
    if SafeTarget(member)  then
      if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == &amp;quot;TANK&amp;quot; and UnitBuffID(member, 974) == nil  then memberhp = memberhp - 1 else memberhp = memberhp + 3  end
      if UnitThreatSituation(member) == 3 then memberhp = memberhp - 3 end
      if memberhp &amp;lt; 80 then lowhpmembers = lowhpmembers +1 end
      if memberhp &amp;lt; PQR_CustomTargetHP then
        PQR_CustomTarget = member
        PQR_CustomTargetHP = 100 * UnitHealth(PQR_CustomTarget) / UnitHealthMax(PQR_CustomTarget)
      end 

    end
  end

end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Nature&amp;apos;s Swiftness</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>16188</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if PQR_CustomTargetHP &amp;lt; 30 and lowhpmembers &amp;gt;= 3 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Custom</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Mana Tide Totem</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>16190</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local myMana = 100 * UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)

if myMana &amp;lt; 65 then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Riptide</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>61295</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if PQR_CustomTargetHP &amp;lt; 90 then 
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Custom</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Chain Heal</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>1064</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local myMana = 100 * UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)
local CH = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 1064)

if lowhpmembers &amp;gt;= 2 and myMana &amp;gt;20 and PQR_IsMoving(1) == false and CH == nil then 
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>100</RecastDelay><Target>Custom</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>EarthLiving: Wep</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>51730</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local Elw = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 51730)

if Elw == nil then 
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>100</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>WaterSheild</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>52127</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local Ws = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 52127)

if Ws == nil then 
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>100</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Spirit Link</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>98008</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local myMana = 100 * UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)
local SL = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 98008)

if lowhpmembers &amp;gt;= 4 and myMana &amp;gt;20 and SL == nil then 
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>100</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Healing Surge</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>8004</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local TidalWaves = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 51562, 51563, 51564)

if PQR_CustomTargetHP &amp;lt; 28 and PQR_IsMoving(1) == false and PQR_IsCastingSpell(8004) == false then 
	return true
elseif PQR_CustomTargetHP &amp;lt; 70 and PQR_IsMoving(.1) and Infusion ~= nil then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>100</RecastDelay><Target>Custom</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Greater Healing Wave</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>77472</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if PQR_CustomTargetHP &amp;lt; 58 and PQR_IsMoving(1) == false and PQR_IsCastingSpell(77472) == false then 
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>100</RecastDelay><Target>Custom</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Healing Wave</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>331</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if PQR_CustomTargetHP &amp;lt; 95 and PQR_IsMoving(1) == false and PQR_IsCastingSpell(331) == false then 
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>100</RecastDelay><Target>Custom</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Cleanse Spirit</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>51886</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if not DontDispel(PQR_CustomTarget) 
  local i = 1
  local buff,_,_,count,bufftype,duration = UnitDebuff(PQR_CustomTarget, i)
  while buff do
    if (bufftype == &amp;quot;Curse&amp;quot; or bufftype == &amp;quot;Magic&amp;quot;)
    and duration &amp;gt; 6 
    and count ~= 1 
    and UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,PQR_CustomTarget) 
    and UnitIsUnit(priordispell, PQR_CustomTarget)
    then return true end
    i = i + 1;
    buff,_,_,count,bufftype,duration = UnitDebuff(PQR_CustomTarget, i)
  end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Cleanse Priority</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if not DontDispel(PQR_CustomTarget) 
  local i = 1
  local buff,_,_,count,bufftype,duration = UnitDebuff(PQR_CustomTarget, i)
  while buff do
    if (bufftype == &amp;quot;Curse&amp;quot; or bufftype == &amp;quot;Magic&amp;quot;)
    and duration &amp;gt; 6 
    and count ~= 1 
    and UnitIsFriend(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,PQR_CustomTarget) 
    and UnitIsUnit(priordispell, PQR_CustomTarget)
    then return true end
    i = i + 1;
    buff,_,_,count,bufftype,duration = UnitDebuff(PQR_CustomTarget, i)
  end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>-- sheuron special event--</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>-- Avoid sudden death on Ultraxion
local fadingtime = select(7,UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,110070))
if fadingtime and fadingtime - GetTime() &amp;lt; 1.3 then RunMacroText(&amp;quot;/click ExtraActionButton1&amp;quot;) end 

-- Avoid Hour of Twilight on Ultraxion, Delete next 3 lines if you are working as tank
local channelSpell, _, _, _, _, endTime = UnitCastingInfo(&amp;quot;boss1&amp;quot;)
if channelSpell == GetSpellInfo(109417) and endTime/1000 - GetTime() &amp;lt; 1.3 
then RunMacroText(&amp;quot;/click ExtraActionButton1&amp;quot;) end 

-- Try to aim on Darkmoon Faerie Cannon
local canontime = select(7,UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,102116))
if canontime and canontime - GetTime() &amp;lt; 1.15 then CancelUnitBuff(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;Magic Wings&amp;quot;) end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Spirit Walk</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>79206</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if PQR_IsMoving == true and mytarget &amp;lt;50   then
	return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>100</RecastDelay><Target>Player</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Totems</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local DB = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,61316)
local AB = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,1459)
local _, WaterTotem = GetTotemInfo(3)
local _, FireTotem = GetTotemInfo(1)
local _, AirTotem = GetTotemInfo(4)
local _, EarthTotem = GetTotemInfo(2)
local MQ = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 49868)
local MA = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 24907)
local HP = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 53290)
local IIT = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 55610)
local DA = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 465)
local ST = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 8071)
local BoM = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 19740)
local FI = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 54424)

if FireTotem == &amp;quot;&amp;quot; and  AirTotem == &amp;quot;&amp;quot; and EarthTotem == &amp;quot;&amp;quot; and WaterTotem == &amp;quot;&amp;quot; and incombat == 1  then
  SilentCast(66842)
  return true
end

if DB == nil and AB == nil  then
  SetMultiCastSpell (133,8227)
  if FireTotem == &amp;quot;&amp;quot; and incombat == 1  then
    SilentCast(8227)
    return true
  end
else
  SetMultiCastSpell (133,3599)
  if FireTotem == &amp;quot;&amp;quot; and incombat == 1  then
    SilentCast(3599)
    return true
  end
end

if MQ == nil and MA == nil  then
  SetMultiCastSpell (136,3738)
  if AirTotem == &amp;quot;&amp;quot; and incombat == 1  then
    SilentCast(3738)
    return true
  end
else
  if HP == nil and IIT == nil  then
    SetMultiCastSpell (136,8512)
    if AirTotem == &amp;quot;&amp;quot; and incombat == 1  then
      SilentCast(8512)
       return true        
    end
  end
end


if DA == nil then
  SetMultiCastSpell (134,8071)
  if EarthTotem == &amp;quot;&amp;quot; and incombat == 1  then
     SilentCast(8071)
    return true
  end
else
   SetMultiCastSpell (134,8075)
   if EarthTotem == &amp;quot;&amp;quot; and incombat == 1  then
       SilentCast(8075)
      return true
   end
end

if  BoM == nil and FI == nil  then
  SetMultiCastSpell (135,5675)
  if WaterTotem == &amp;quot;&amp;quot; and incombat == 1  then
     SilentCast(5675)
     return true
  end
else 
  SetMultiCastSpell (135,5394)
  if WaterTotem == &amp;quot;&amp;quot; and incombat == 1  then
      SilentCast(5394)
      return true
    end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability><Ability><Name>Lightning Bolt (Shift)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local tt = UnitIsEnemy(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,targettoheal..&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
local SwG = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 79206)
local lbtarget = nil

if moving == 0 and incombat ~= nil  then 
  if UnitIsEnemy(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) then
     lbtarget = &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;     
  else
    for i = 1, members,1 do
      local member = group..tostring(i)
      if UnitInRange(member) and UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == &amp;quot;TANK&amp;quot; then
        if UnitIsEnemy(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,member..&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)  then
           lbtarget = member..&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;
        end
      end
    end
   end
end

if lbtarget ~= nil then
   if UnitHasCC(lbtarget) == 0  then
     SilentCast(403,lbtarget)
    return true
  end
end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Custom</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><LuaBefore></LuaBefore><LuaAfter></LuaAfter></Ability></SHAMAN>
```

Adikt_Restro_SHAMAN_Rotations:



```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><SHAMAN><Rotation><RotationName>Healing</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>-- sheuron special event--|AT Smart Low HP NMO|Auto Stop Casting|Autotarget Low Hp (No Mo)|Cleanse Priority|Cleanse Spirit|Chain Heal|EarthLiving: Wep|EarthShield|EarthShield(Left Alt)|Greater Healing Wave|Healing Surge|Healing Wave|Lightning Bolt (Shift)|Mana Tide Totem|Nature&amp;apos;s Swiftness|Riptide|Spirit Link|Spirit Walk|Totems|WaterSheild</RotationList><RequireCombat>false</RequireCombat><RotationNotes></RotationNotes></Rotation></SHAMAN>
```

i'll admitte that i skipped over on the totems part of the code and just copied in from another profile but it should be ok.. went throug the rest with a tooth comb .... lets hope it doesnt need to be a nit comb.

----------


## sheuron

> using xrnPQRProfiles.zip (the last version)... in my PVE Mage Arcane Profile...
> 
> Don't attack automatically:
> 
> DS Twilight Assault Drakes of Warmaster Blackhorn
> DS Limb Tentacles of Deathwing
> 
> i'm using spanish wow


When you activate rotation on spanish cliente you get this warning "enUS language pack is required to use this profile properly". But go ahead and ask in forums.

----------


## Tyron1989

> can anyone link me the download for PQRotation?


if your asking this question... then here is my answer: click Start > My Computer > right click Local Disk (C) > Formatt (on the menu that appears) > new box will appear > tick quick formatt then "OK".

----------


## abndrew82

Tyron1989

So far it seems to be doing nothing. Got it loaded up and enabled, got message that its enabled but it isnt casting anything.

No Water Shield, and not healing anything. Trying hitting and holding various keys to see if it would cast Lightning bolt or totems but nothing so far.

----------


## Tyron1989

> Tyron1989
> 
> So far it seems to be doing nothing. Got it loaded up and enabled, got message that its enabled but it isnt casting anything.
> 
> No Water Shield, and not healing anything. Trying hitting and holding various keys to see if it would cast Lightning bolt or totems but nothing so far.


Aghh :@ how annoying and i was trying to be so carefull =[ try enabling requires combat thing. see if that does anything.

----------


## abndrew82

Will do, running a dungeon on my dk, then will go back to shaman and try that

----------


## Tyron1989

> Will do, running a dungeon on my dk, then will go back to shaman and try that


OK just had a quick look in the profile & Rotation editor ... remove AT smart low HP NMO - Cleanse priority - Cleanse Spirit and tick Requires combat. 

let me know asap  :Smile: 

remove Lightning bolt (shift) also see how that does.

----------


## saga3180

> I give this a test run today, I currently use Kez Resto profile and it works for me healing from 5 mans, through lfr and 10 man normal for guild I have had no issue.
> 
> But never a bad thing to have more options, so will see how this one runs in a 5 man today.


Coukld you possibly post kez resto shaman profile?

----------


## abndrew82

> OK just had a quick look in the profile & Rotation editor ... remove AT smart low HP NMO - Cleanse priority - Cleanse Spirit and tick Requires combat.
> 
> let me know asap
> 
> remove Lightning bolt (shift) also see how that does.


Still nothing, had to switch back to Kez as it wasnt healing anybody in group or casting shields




> Coukld you possibly post kez resto shaman profile?


Kez resto is posted here

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2125439 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

To make it work rename those 2 files just throw Kez_ in front

I made a small modificaton to it to make Earth Shield work the way I like, I will PM him and see if he minds me posting that

Just makes it so it keeps Earth shield on your focus which for me is tank

----------


## Kaolla

> Interesing moment,that this part of code doesnt exixst in sheurons mage profie.
> 
> I alredy said.That i add name's of mobs in this "list".Didnt helped.
> Under "list" i mean


I apologize, I added the first four lines to indicate which ability it corresponds to, but they're not actually in the code.

Instead of adding more names to the list, have you tried deleting "Twilight Assault Drake", "Goriona", "Wing Tentacle" and "Arm Tentacle"? I don't really understand what's going on with that SpecialAggro function, but it looks like it's returning true for mobs with certain names, and as a result it's doing nothing because the Spell ID for this function is 0. It looks like it was meant to be some kind of function for controlling burn phases, but I see no mention of it. Try deleting the mob names and see what happens.

----------


## bobo

Tyron1989 did you try using Onya's resto profile? I've been using it for quite awhile and it is excellent.

----------


## abndrew82

> Tyron1989 did you try using Onya's resto profile? I've been using it for quite awhile and it is excellent.


Where is that one posted, I have been looking for it. Unless the one I am calling Kez isnt really his lol

in my profile list I see 2 Onya ones but they are elemental

----------


## Kolaih

Im getting an error trying to start the PQR.
Been using it for a week or so, 1 month ago and now im trying to boot it up again.
Vers 1.1.1 and i get Edit Mode ( No bot ) only ...

Tried to search, saw nothing on this.
Any advice?  :Smile: 
Ko

----------


## Tyron1989

i did try using it but it wasnt going well im only level 80 so that might be why i need to remove spirit walk and stuff maybe.

----------


## firepong

> Where is that one posted, I have been looking for it. Unless the one I am calling Kez isnt really his lol
> 
> in my profile list I see 2 Onya ones but they are elemental


Heres the new link. I actually couldn't find a post of the latest profile myself, so I uploaded it to my mediafire account. This one is from 2-01-2012:
onya shaman resto2 20012012b.zip

----------


## abndrew82

> Im getting an error trying to start the PQR.
> Been using it for a week or so, 1 month ago and now im trying to boot it up again.
> Vers 1.1.1 and i get Edit Mode ( No bot ) only ...
> 
> Tried to search, saw nothing on this.
> Any advice? 
> Ko



Redownload or apply the new offsets most likely

With the patch recently, you may not have the current offsets if you have not used since then

----------


## darkayo

> Download Avery.PVE.Ret.Profiles.rar @ UppIT
> 
> That's the link to Avery's latest profile


Avery profile only cast Blessing of might.

Any idea ? Maybe another profile ?

----------


## cpowroks

Hey guys, I was wondering is there a Warlock profile that assists the tank for its target then starts attacking it? Im doing the Scroll thing while dual boxing and an assisting warlock profile would be super helpful!

Thanks!

----------


## Kolaih

Cheers

had redownloaded but started the same old version :P

----------


## svs

Just create an ability, name it Assist Tank and set Spell ID to 0.



```
if GetNumPartyMembers() > 0 and UnitInRaid("player") == nil then

local heisthetank = nil

for i = 1, GetNumPartyMembers(), 1 do
  if UnitGroupRolesAssigned("party"..tostring(i)) == "TANK" then heisthetank = "party"..tostring(i) end
end

if heisthetank and UnitExists("target") == nil 
and UnitAffectingCombat(heisthetank) 
and UnitAffectingCombat(heisthetank.."target") 
and UnitIsDead(heisthetank.."target") == nil
and UnitCanAttack("player",heisthetank.."target")
then TargetUnit(heisthetank.."target") end

end

if GetNumRaidMembers() > 0 then

local heisthetank = nil

 for i  = 1, GetNumRaidMembers(), 1 do
  if UnitGroupRolesAssigned("raid"..tostring(i)) == "TANK" then heisthetank = "raid"..tostring(i) end
end

if heisthetank and UnitExists("target") == nil 
and UnitAffectingCombat(heisthetank) 
and UnitAffectingCombat(heisthetank.."target") 
and UnitIsDead(heisthetank.."target") == nil
and UnitCanAttack("player",heisthetank.."target")
then TargetUnit(heisthetank.."target") end

end
```

----------


## bobo

> Where is that one posted, I have been looking for it. Unless the one I am calling Kez isnt really his lol
> 
> in my profile list I see 2 Onya ones but they are elemental


Onya_resto2.rar

This one is 1 day newer than the one that Firepong posted. It had just a couple updates on it. Hope onya doesnt mind me reposting it. Havent seen him on in awhile.

----------


## bobo

If anyone is interested I have copies of pretty much every profile ever released here. I do not have them sorted out by what is updated and what is not. You can probably figure it out from the date the file was last modified though. I could zip them all up into one large zip and post them if anyone is interested

----------


## iliekcoffee

> If anyone is interested I have copies of pretty much every profile ever released here. I do not have them sorted out by what is updated and what is not. You can probably figure it out from the date the file was last modified though. I could zip them all up into one large zip and post them if anyone is interested


I would be

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> So, guys! The long awaited updated profile for Shadowpriests is here. :P
> I was supposed to release it Wednesday morning, but, stuff came in the way and gave me very little time.
> 
> ============== Changelog ==============
> Mentally's Shadow Priest Profile v4.8
> - Completely re-written from the core-up!
> 
> This new rotation focuses heavily around the Tier 13 4-set bonus.
> However, it will still prioritize the "regular" Shadow Priest rotation
> ...




Mind Flay should be used to refresh SW:P on your focus, you should never recast SW:P before it falls off, unless target is out of range or otherwise.

----------


## gortyepid

Can anyone help me edit googlebee druid rotations for Ultraxion..

Try'n to add the button and also remove shred all together from the rotation....

----------


## bobo

I uploaded all of the profiles in 2 separate zips. One of them is pretty much every profile that has ever been released here. The other one is mostly all of the current profiles from each profile author. It is just a copy of my profile folder straight out of PQR. This does not mean that all of the profiles are current and up to date. It just means that they were not written over when I added them to the profiles folder. You will have to try each of them out to see which one works the best.

PQR Profiles CURRENT.rar

PQR Profiles ALL.rar

All of these files are the work of the original authors. The only thing I have changed in any of them is to add the automatic twilight avoidance for Ultraxion into profiles that didnt already have it, and to add in auto-herb and mining into a few of them. Please give rep to the original creators if you enjoy and benefit from their work.

----------


## shortround8

@Bubba or whoever has avid knowledge of PQR. Would lag be a factor on how well PQR performs?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @Bubba or whoever has avid knowledge of PQR. Would lag be a factor on how well PQR performs?


yes, as it is when u try playing without pqr, you just can't send the rotation to the server to have it cast properly

----------


## sportplayer2k

@sandman 
Unholy profile issues- Blood tap doesnt seem to work, Wont use cooldowns on regular 5man heroic bosses(while using raid boss profile)

----------


## sportplayer2k

> you need to make a new ability and place it in your rotation
> 
> Name: Necrotic Strike
> Spell ID: 73975
> Delay: 0
> Target: Target
> Code: (place in the test box)
> 
> 
> ...


my word wrap fails its all together, if u can PM me the code and i can copy and paste it to bbaunholy abilites and rotations, ill keep trying a few things to see if i can get it work, wanting it to only use necrotic strike no scourge strike for unholy pvp

----------


## imdasandman

> @sandman
> Unholy profile issues- Blood tap doesnt seem to work, Wont use cooldowns on regular 5man heroic bosses(while using raid boss profile)


I have blood tap fixed will upload this weekend.

As far as 5mans are concerned i do not support those it is a raiding rotation.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk

----------


## abndrew82

> I have blood tap fixed will upload this weekend.
> 
> As far as 5mans are concerned i do not support those it is a raiding rotation.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


Not sure the issue people have with 5 mans, I use your profile in them with no issues. Normally top DPS or close to it, it may not be optimal but runs well

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> Onya_resto2.rar
> 
> This one is 1 day newer than the one that Firepong posted. It had just a couple updates on it. Hope onya doesnt mind me reposting it. Havent seen him on in awhile.


Thanks for this bobo, I've been using the slightly older version all the time. : / Some nice changes in this, hope onya comes back soon.

----------


## merrikh

wondering if some1 can help me out im looking to add code to the pally tanking profile where if your not tanking the boss/something it wont use holy shield and when you are it does. (can work for war to)

----------


## Kinky

@deadpanstiffy: That's .. very vauge. Please elaborate if you're able to do so.

If you mean that Mind Flay should only be used to refresh SW: P on your focus target under burn conditions, I found it a lot better to control it with your current target rather than your focus target, while allowing SW:P to be cast on mouseover. At the very least this rather felt the best way for me and my playstyle. Also, the point of using Mind Flay while off the Burn mode, is to minimize the cooldown time of Shadowfiend as every tick of Mind Flay that crits, reduces the cooldown by a whopping 10 seconds. (Hence why you should go with a Crit/Mastery heavy build over a Haste heavy build on both Spine of Failwing and Hagara).

You could get away with it using a haste-heavy build however, you wouldn't be able to use the burn mode every time Hagara goes into withdrawal, or every time a Burning Tendon pops out. (Rather, you would see it equalling out to be ready around every second "phase".)

Some elaboration would be nice, though as I'm just blindly shooting here!

----------


## Micheal355

What is your operating system and language? Can you try right clicking and Running as Administrator?

----------


## bu_ba_911

mkay to all you warriors out there..... that pvp in some aspect of the game  :Stick Out Tongue: 

3-8-2012_TEST_Warrior_Bubba_Arms_PvP.zip - bubba-pqr-profiles - 3-8-2012_TEST_Warrior_Bubba_Arms_PvP - My Profiles for PQR - Google Project Hosting

please give me some feedback on this XD

(READ THE NOTES BEFOREHAND!!!!)

Some setup is required.

----------


## sportplayer2k

awesome bubba, any plans to do dk pvp?  :Wink:

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> @deadpanstiffy: That's .. very vauge. Please elaborate if you're able to do so.
> 
> If you mean that Mind Flay should only be used to refresh SW: P on your focus target under burn conditions, I found it a lot better to control it with your current target rather than your focus target, while allowing SW:P to be cast on mouseover. At the very least this rather felt the best way for me and my playstyle. Also, the point of using Mind Flay while off the Burn mode, is to minimize the cooldown time of Shadowfiend as every tick of Mind Flay that crits, reduces the cooldown by a whopping 10 seconds. (Hence why you should go with a Crit/Mastery heavy build over a Haste heavy build on both Spine of Failwing and Hagara).
> 
> You could get away with it using a haste-heavy build however, you wouldn't be able to use the burn mode every time Hagara goes into withdrawal, or every time a Burning Tendon pops out. (Rather, you would see it equalling out to be ready around every second "phase".)
> 
> Some elaboration would be nice, though as I'm just blindly shooting here!


No, I am saying if you have a focus target w/ SW:P on it the rotation should also mind flay that target. This is why I don't agree with most of these profiles as it is just bad theory crafting on what they think is best, and not anything what simcraft has to show (simcraft profiles should be copy and pasted in to the comments). If you do use simcraft I would like to see your saved profiles.

----------


## svs

Once again:
Tired of finding profiles here at Ownedcore, I've set up dedicated PQR website. For now it's just a forum with working search function.
It's completely free and absolutely legal (free eu.pn hosting with 99,8% uptime guarantee, free forum engine and free forum theme).
No ads and no popups. I've also collected some recent profiles and posted them there.


Link: PQRotation - Index

I've sent pm to Xelper saying that I'm willing to give him full admin rights if he find this site useful, but he seems to be ignoring me.
Anyway some profile makers are already there. Please feel free to join, post you rotations, comment or just browse!  :Smile: 

Cheers,
Svs

----------


## hbkx1

@VALMA

Im sure its been asked 100 times but are you gonna be adding Demo to your profile, absolutely love aff/destr one so far

----------


## fluxflux

looking now for a perfect HC Raiding Boomkin rotation 

can anyone help?

----------


## Meatglue

Beta testing pqr2.0, just wanted to rub it in a little bit. ;p

----------


## Tyron1989

> Beta testing pqr2.0, just wanted to rub it in a little bit. ;p


Share please! 

how did you get the Beta? :-/

----------


## Darkstylo

> Once again:
> Tired of finding profiles here at Ownedcore, I've set up dedicated PQR website. For now it's just a forum with working search function.
> It's completely free and absolutely legal (free eu.pn hosting with 99,8% uptime guarantee, free forum engine and free forum theme).
> No ads and no popups. I've also collected some recent profiles and posted them there.
> 
> 
> Link: PQRotation - Index
> 
> I've sent pm to Xelper saying that I'm willing to give him full admin rights if he find this site useful, but he seems to be ignoring me.
> ...


You're not the first one there are 2 more forums like this for example: PQRotation - Index
Owner does not seems to be active and the registration is set to admin approval.

----------


## LiquidAtoR

> You're not the first one there are 2 more forums like this for example: PQRotation - Index
> Owner does not seems to be active and the registration is set to admin approval.


And also the PQR Wikia is being expanded with the profiles in each own's categories.
It's rather active lately and partly under control by the author himself.

----------


## Meatglue

I am the original pqr beta tester duh. :P

----------


## Tyron1989

> I am the original pqr beta tester duh. :P


comon share  :Wink: 

you know you want too! is there any interface changes? will it look cooler?

----------


## jackus

> mkay to all you warriors out there..... that pvp in some aspect of the game 
> 
> 3-8-2012_TEST_Warrior_Bubba_Arms_PvP.zip - bubba-pqr-profiles - 3-8-2012_TEST_Warrior_Bubba_Arms_PvP - My Profiles for PQR - Google Project Hosting
> 
> please give me some feedback on this XD
> 
> (READ THE NOTES BEFOREHAND!!!!)
> 
> Some setup is required.


Ahh your PVP profile stance dances to berzerker stance.. Kinda weird to do in PVP

----------


## ziggar

That's under testing jackus  :Smile:  , can probably remove it if you don't wish since it's not finished yet (well we're still seeing if even worthy to have atm or to just have a burst toggle).




> Ahh your PVP profile stance dances to berzerker stance.. Kinda weird to do in PVP

----------


## Yori89

Are there any enhancement shaman profiles? :-)

----------


## bu_ba_911

> comon share 
> 
> you know you want too! is there any interface changes? will it look cooler?


Xelper posted SS a couple pages back......

Sent from my Xoom

----------


## bu_ba_911

> No, I am saying if you have a focus target w/ SW:P on it the rotation should also mind flay that target. This is why I don't agree with most of these profiles as it is just bad theory crafting on what they think is best, and not anything what simcraft has to show (simcraft profiles should be copy and pasted in to the comments). If you do use simcraft I would like to see your saved profiles.


..... in a single blow you just made an enemy of yourself with practically everyone.... good show mate, I'm now ignoring everything you say :-) 

Sent from my Xoom

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

Finally got to test out BbaMasterFrost today. Works amazingly well! Thanks also to ace for the modified version. Was just wondering how I should be setting my latency (pqr ability check delay). Right now every so often it uses runes at the wrong time. I dont think its the fault of rotation, more my latency and its spamming obliterate twice instead of once. Other than that...perfect!  :Smile:

----------


## ace99ro

> Finally got to test out BbaMasterFrost today. Works amazingly well! Thanks also to ace for the modified version. Was just wondering how I should be setting my latency (pqr ability check delay). Right now every so often it uses runes at the wrong time. I dont think its the fault of rotation, more my latency and its spamming obliterate twice instead of once. Other than that...perfect!


i use PQR delay check - 100ms
and WOW delay thingy from interface - combat @ 50ms ( my world MS is 38-40ms )

this way everything falls into place

----------


## svs

> Are there any enhancement shaman profiles? :-)


[Blinded]'s Shaman Profile v1.2
Works like a charm on my 76 lvl shammy

----------


## TehVoyager

> Are there any enhancement shaman profiles? :-)




there might be. L2search  :Smile:

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> ..... in a single blow you just made an enemy of yourself with practically everyone.... good show mate, I'm now ignoring everything you say :-) 
> 
> Sent from my Xoom


Tuck your tail, figures.

For anyone else wondering, 2 dot shadow priest profile using mind flay to refresh both target and focus shadow word: pain is at average a 1500 dps increase. Also, what is going on here:



```
			if timer - GetTime() <= 3/((1.7/((1+(haste/12805))*1.05*1.03*1.30))+(latency/1000)) then return true end
		else
			if timer - GetTime() <= 3/((1.7/((1+(haste/12805))*1.05*1.03))+(latency/1000)) then return true end
		end
```

What is 1.7? Normally we use the GCD time of 1.5

This doesn't respond to any haste buffs the player might have received during the fight: trinkets, encounter related or otherwise.

----------


## Gabbz

> No, I am saying if you have a focus target w/ SW:P on it the rotation should also mind flay that target. This is why I don't agree with most of these profiles as it is just bad theory crafting on what they think is best, and not anything what simcraft has to show (simcraft profiles should be copy and pasted in to the comments). If you do use simcraft I would like to see your saved profiles.


M8, people are creating profiles for how they want to "play". They never claim that its based on simcraft if its not. Its not up to you to decide or tell people how they should post or not. If you want to create a profile according to your wishes, based on whatever, please do so. And if you want to post the simcraft profile then please go ahead.

If you ask nicely or inform of things you consider is better, feel free. But dont bash or looked down to the profiles posted since they are not for your pleasure but instead freely distributed of a few kind developers.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> M8, people are creating profiles for how they want to "play". They never claim that its based on simcraft if its not. Its not up to you to decide or tell people how they should post or not. If you want to create a profile according to your wishes, based on whatever, please do so. And if you want to post the simcraft profile then please go ahead.
> 
> If you ask nicely or inform of things you consider is better, feel free. But dont bash or looked down to the profiles posted since they are not for your pleasure but instead freely distributed of a few kind developers.


If you have this great program and the ability to set up the best priorities, why wouldn't you have the best profile? Adding things like death strikes, power word: shields, etc to dps profiles is the "user play style", I support that side of it as I make practice of it's use as well.

I apologize my questions and ideas come off so harsh.

----------


## Wrathchild

Need help with a script .. When the target will cast Stomp cast feint ) Rogue)

----------


## Xelper

A few people have been asking for details of what is new in the next PQR. It is mainly an internal rewrite for efficiency... everything was done from the ground up to get to where things are today in terms of functionality and use. With that said, all globals/functions you have today will exist in the new version. I hope to release it within a week or so, it is pretty much done I just need to do a good bit of testing on it.



```
IMPORTANT: Removed Perform Before and Perform After Lua code. These were just extra clutter and could have been implemented in your rotation with minimal effort. As far as I know, these were never being widely used anyway. If your rotation did use them, they will need to be updated.
[NEW] Improved directory layout. Profiles folder now has a folder for every class and there is now an Offsets folder.
[NEW] Monk class support
[NEW] Interrupt profile support. Runs indepedantly of a rotation.
[NEW] Anti-AFK. While the PQR program is running you will not AFK out of WoW. This can be enabled/disabled from the Settings form.
[NEW] Updated syntax highlighter. It is much better than the old one.
 [NEW] Multiple debug levels to make using Debug Mode much easier.


Rotation Profiles:
PQR_RotationStarted - Set to true when a new rotation is started. Profiles can use this as a flag to execute code that they only want executed once per rotation.
 PQR_DelayRotation(seconds) - Delays the currently running profile for X seconds (default 1). 
    Example: This can be called from an interrupt profile to allow for the use of abilities that are on GCD such as a Stun.
 PQR_AddToSpellDelayList(spell, item, seconds) - Delays the currently running profile for X seconds (default 1) when a player attempts and fails to use a spell or item.
    Example: A player is spamming Divine Shield but it is on GCD, so the bot is preventing the player from doing it. Using an ability that uses PQR_RotationStarted flag, the profile writer can add: 
    "PQR_AddToSpellDelayList(642, 0, 1) --Divine Shield"
    The profile will pause for 1 second after a failed attempt to use Divine Shield, so the player can slightly spam the key, and automatically resume the profile once the cast has been done sucessfully or X seconds have passed.
    It also works for potions:
    PQR_AddToSpellDelayList(79634, 58146, 1) --Golem's Strength (spellID, itemID, delay)

Interrupt Profiles:
PQR_InterruptStarted - Set to true when a new interrupt profile is started. Profiles can use this as a flag to execute code that they only want executed once per rotation.
PQR_IsOnInterruptList(spellName) - Is an ability on either the PQR interrupt list or profile created list (PQR_AddInterrupt). Returns true/false.
PQR_AddInterrupt(spellName) - Adds a spell to the interrupt list, you should use PQR_InterruptStarted flag to only add once.
PQR_IsInterruptAll() - Is "Interrupt All Spells" checked? Returns true/false.
```

----------


## Cahonez

@Valma

Yo! i got this error whilst using your profile. The rotation didnt stop or anything. just popped up. I'm not sure if its the profile or my ui bugging. if people could let me know. I can remove it from the forum if its useless :P

Message: [string " function pqrFunc0() ..."]:1911: attempt to concatenate a nil value
Time: 03/09/12 18:02:00
Count: 11
Stack: [string " function pqrFunc0() ..."]:1911: in function `?'
[string " function pqrFunc0() ..."]:1959: in function <[string " function pqrFunc0() ..."]:1959>

Locals: self = <unnamed> {
0 = <userdata>
}
(*temporary) = <function> defined =[C]:-1
(*temporary) = <unnamed> {
0 = <userdata>
}
(*temporary) = "SUCCEEDED"
(*temporary) = " spell"
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = 105536
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "attempt to concatenate a nil value"

----------


## fluxflux

iss there real no moonkin profil with focus and mousover dots etc?

why moonkin iss a very nice class

----------


## Kaolla

There's a framework, but the Moonkin "Sun and Moon" mechanic is difficult to deal with compared to other unique class powers.

----------


## Yori89

> [Blinded]'s Shaman Profile v1.2
> Works like a charm on my 76 lvl shammy


Thanks! Works like a charm  :Embarrassment:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> There's a framework, but the Moonkin "Sun and Moon" mechanic is difficult to deal with compared to other unique class powers.


my framework deals with it perfectly, i just don't have a high enough druid to make it worth my personal time  :Stick Out Tongue:  (also ninja updates on SVN for it have made framework even better  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## Kaolla

> my framework deals with it perfectly, i just don't have a high enough druid to make it worth my personal time  (also ninja updates on SVN for it have made framework even better )


This is the long answer for "I'm brilliant and lazy", then ^^

----------


## bu_ba_911

> This is the long answer for "I'm brilliant and lazy", then ^^


lol i knew some1 got me on these forums <3

and nah i looked at some of the other ones, and there's did seem that bad honestly haha..... mine should scale 1-85 (maybe) pretty well doing basic rotation, just need to ReloadUI whenever you learn new spells  :Stick Out Tongue:  (main reason i made it was for scaling purposes haha)

----------


## Valma

> @VALMA
> 
> Im sure its been asked 100 times but are you gonna be adding Demo to your profile, absolutely love aff/destr one so far


Easy to figure,go in advanced search and search for keyword "demo" from user "Valma".
Anyway quick qnswer for lazy ppl ... YES,and its already done BTW.Testng it by myself,and then there will be release at ~12-13 of march.




> @Valma
> 
> Yo! i got this error whilst using your profile. The rotation didnt stop or anything. just popped up. I'm not sure if its the profile or my ui bugging. if people could let me know. I can remove it from the forum if its useless :P
> 
> Message: [string " function pqrFunc0() ..."]:1911: attempt to concatenate a nil value
> Time: 03/09/12 18:02:00
> Count: 11
> Stack: [string " function pqrFunc0() ..."]:1911: in function `?'
> [string " function pqrFunc0() ..."]:1959: in function <[string " function pqrFunc0() ..."]:1959>
> ...


It's manavoid spell on yorsahj.SPELL_CAST_SUCESSED event fires somehow for this,will be fixed on next profile update.

----------


## Xelper

@sheuron: Your PM box is full.  :Smile:

----------


## Kinky

@Xelper: Awesome job man, thanks for putting so much time and effort into making PQR even better, mate!

@deadpanstiffy: Hehe, well, I don't want to be accused of bad theorycrafting, because I've personally spent a few months developing this profile as well as countless hours with SimCraft, ReforgeLite in-game/WoWreforge and the people over at Shadowpriest/H2P.

That being said, I know the calculation for Vampiric Touch (and Devouring Plague) should be:


```
1.5 * (((1 + (Haste Rating * 128.06) / 12806) * 1.03 * 1.05)^-1)
```

 and 

```
1 * (((1 + (Haste Rating * 128.06) / 12806) * 1.03 * 1.05)^-1)
```

 respectively, however, increasing the "Base spell casting speed" from 1.5 and 1, to 1.7 + latency allowed for a better synergy with the built in delay PQR comes with, spell travel time, the actual in-game priority observed by the program and how the priority plays out over time and many other factors. That's why I increased the number. The calculation itself should be within 0.05 seconds, and that's not including the travel-time imposed on Vampiric Touch, or any game delays that might be.

Nontheless, here's some proof of concept, of what I've been working on, as well as tweaking:
SimCalc: Normal Rotation (25k Iterations)
SimCalc: Normal Rotation (50k Iterations)
SimCalc: Burn Rotation (With Mind Flat - Haste reforge build)
SimCalc: Burn Rotation (Without Mind Flat - Haste reforge build)

Simmed with my own character in-game. I want to note that I actually didn't bother to log in and waste any gold on reforging to a Crit/Mastery reforge build, nor the time to sit down and re-do all my reforged by hand, for the burn rotation(s), but under the same circumstances, you can't deny that the burst alone with MS/MB under AA+SF (or SF alone) is worth it. It also doesn't take any height for the 100% increase in damage on Hagara, which as well should be more than enough to weigh up for any DPS loss.

Usualy, with the Tier 13 4-set bonus, I've experienced both the regular rotation and burn rotation to be within 500 DPS of eachother, but I might've just been lucky. (Or unlucky, however you see it.)

Now, I'm more than happy to get both feedback and criticism about my profiles from anyone, as long as they elaborate on what they mean, (much like I asked you to.) and I'll be more than happy to update Mind Flay to refresh SW: P on focus targets!

- Dizzie Lizzie

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> That being said, I know the calculation for Vampiric Touch (and Devouring Plague) should be:
> 
> 
> ```
> 1.5 * (((1 + (Haste Rating * 128.06) / 12806) * 1.03 * 1.05)^-1)
> ```
> 
>  and 
> 
> ...


This is what i use:


```
refreshTime = 3 / (1.5 / ( 1 + UnitSpellHaste("player") / 100 ) )
```

You may of forgot to add a Vampiric Touch cast time as I don't see it in your abilities, which may explain that using 1.7 was more optimal. It should be cast time + dot refresh time + world latency. This will extend VT to around 18 seconds refreshing it perfectly.

----------


## bu_ba_911

*sigh*

you both overthinking it..... .0004 difference doesn't mean much overtime  :Stick Out Tongue: 



```
(select(7, GetSpellInfo(SpellID)) / 1000) + (select(4,GetNetStats()) / 1000)
```

is JUST fine  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kinky

@deadpanstiffy: Thanks for the input! I really appreciate it, I've sent you a PM about it already.  :Smile: 
@bu_ba_911: Lol. Simplicity is an artform in itself!

----------


## firepong

> @deadpanstiffy: Thanks for the input! I really appreciate it, I've sent you a PM about it already. 
> @bu_ba_911: Lol. Simplicity is an artform in itself!


Gotta admit. Bu_ba has got simplicity down so good, the normal coder can't even decipher some of his profiles  :Cool: .

Anyways, loving the new look of the latest update to PQRotation. Just hope it's not sliding it on a more thin line adding in AntiAFK and all the other wonderful stuff that was listed  :Wink:

----------


## abndrew82

I saw a mention in a post from a bit back of a program called a PQR updated anybody know about this. It was mentioned in the Druid Resto profile i found

Thanks

----------


## bu_ba_911

that project was shutdown due to a lack of profile writers supporting it  :Frown: 

the last hope we have I think is Crystal_Techs website since it's going to be an amazing debug tool for profile writers to get more info out of their users XD

*edit*
just updated my WIP code for a scale-able HPally profile. i also have in there an ability that shows you a general way that you can change the entire way the profile runs for any given level with just a couple copy pastes  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I don't have everything coded in, but all the major heals are in there, and I used this profile AS IS (how the current Rotation is set and everything) to hit 16-20k HPS in 280 ilevel gear in LFR. not bad if i do say so myself (especially if you look at whats in the rotation  :Stick Out Tongue: )

this will just be for people wanting to know what to expect from a finished product of mine from now on, and to give some leveling HPallys a shot at using PQR successfully  :Smile: 

GNIGHT AND HAVE FUN YALL

----------


## kickmydog

> A few people have been asking for details of what is new in the next PQR. It is mainly an internal rewrite for efficiency... everything was done from the ground up to get to where things are today in terms of functionality and use. With that said, all globals/functions you have today will exist in the new version. I hope to release it within a week or so, it is pretty much done I just need to do a good bit of testing on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> IMPORTANT: Removed Perform Before and Perform After Lua code. These were just extra clutter and could have been implemented in your rotation with minimal effort. As far as I know, these were never being widely used anyway. If your rotation did use them, they will need to be updated.
> [NEW] Improved directory layout. Profiles folder now has a folder for every class and there is now an Offsets folder.
> [NEW] Monk class support
> [NEW] Interrupt profile support. Runs indepedantly of a rotation.
> ...


I have to say I'm not too happy with the removal of the before/after.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I have to say I'm not too happy with the removal of the before/after.


I'll help you code in something else that works  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Sent from my Xoom

----------


## wooloveshacks

Xelper - awesome work btw  :Smile:  

I'm sure I recall originally that I had to use a lua unlocker to get this to work and I was happy and comfortable doing that, because the one I use is private and doesn't use publicly used offsets like the ones published on this site. If this is the only offset that this utility needed to use to hook into the WoW process, would it be possible to release a version of this with a switch that allowed me to use my other tool to do the luaunlock instead? I would certainly feel a lot safer using this if I knew I wasn't using the same luaunlock as a massively popular public hack. Thanks for your time.

----------


## darkayo

I have a problem with Avery Pal ret profil. It does nothing except casting Blessing of might.
With Xelper profil : no problem.
Any idea ?

----------


## ziggar

Level 85 ? ret or holy ?

----------


## Xelper

> I'm sure I recall originally that I had to use a lua unlocker to get this to work and I was happy and comfortable doing that, because the one I use is private and doesn't use publicly used offsets like the ones published on this site. If this is the only offset that this utility needed to use to hook into the WoW process, would it be possible to release a version of this with a switch that allowed me to use my other tool to do the luaunlock instead? I would certainly feel a lot safer using this if I knew I wasn't using the same luaunlock as a massively popular public hack. Thanks for your time.


EDIT: This is not a Lua unlocker, and a Lua unlocker is not needed to use PQR.

----------


## Meatglue

> I have a problem with Avery Pal ret profil. It does nothing except casting Blessing of might.
> With Xelper profil : no problem.
> Any idea ?


Xelper's ret is hard to beat. I know he raids as ret and has tried to make it close to perfect for himself. Gotta use your own cd's of course which is not hard since you don't have to spam the buttons anymore to fight pqr. lol

----------


## Xelper

> Xelper's ret is hard to beat. I know he raids as ret and has tried to make it close to perfect for himself. Gotta use your own cd's of course which is not hard since you don't have to spam the buttons anymore to fight pqr. lol


My released ret profile is sub-par compared to the included Dragonfire one. My new one I will eventually release is an exact copy of SimCraft's rotation and seems to do great.

----------


## vorn10

Hello.
Is it the latest one disc pve profile? Anybody got newer?
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2199021 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

----------


## Meatglue

> My released ret profile is sub-par compared to the included Dragonfire one. My new one I will eventually release is an exact copy of SimCraft's rotation and seems to do great.


Psh, now you tell me that.

----------


## Familiar

local stamp = UnitBuff("player", 78893)

if stamp ~= nil then
RunMacroText("/console Sound_EnableSFX 0")
RunMacroText("/cast Ravage!")
RunMacroText("/console Sound_EnableSFX 1")
end

Firekitteh PQRotation profile,4p13t(druid feral) bonus doesn't work. Help me plz.

----------


## Xelper

> I have to say I'm not too happy with the removal of the before/after.


You can continue to use the old version, but Perform After/Before was clunky. Someone editing the profile couldn't just see "oh this is doing something before and after" without going into the tabs. If someone used an ability as a template they might never know they also have possibly bad before/after code there. Or if they just copied/pasted an ability to another they might not know they are missing code.


It should be trivial to fix the profiles, just do this where you would 'return true':


If spell ID is not 0 and only using "Perform Before"


```
--PERFORM BEFORE CODE HERE
return true
```

 If spell ID is not 0 and using "Perform After" OR If spell ID is 0:


```
local spellAvailable = PQR_SpellAvailable(SpellID)
if spellAvailable then
    --PERFORM BEFORE CODE HERE
    CastSpellByID(SpellID, Target)
    --PERFORM AFTER CODE HERE
end
```

----------


## sharkyx1x

what class has the best 80-85 healing profiles?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> local stamp = UnitBuff("player", 78893)
> 
> if stamp ~= nil then
> RunMacroText("/console Sound_EnableSFX 0")
> RunMacroText("/cast Ravage!")
> RunMacroText("/console Sound_EnableSFX 1")
> end
> 
> Firekitteh PQRotation profile,4p13t(druid feral) bonus doesn't work. Help me plz.


Hope a special somebody doesn't kill me...... but try this on for size  :Stick Out Tongue: 



```
if IsSpellKnown(6785)
 and UnitExists("target")
 and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(6785),"target") == 1
 and UnitBuffID("player",81022)
-- and UnitBuffID("player",5217) -- Tiger's Fury
then CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(81170),"target") end
```

----------


## BHLDepression

ANy good sub rotations for a rogue?

----------


## stec2012

> ANy good sub rotations for a rogue?


Here ya go Blinded's

----------


## roli4

somebody have 3.3.5 profiles?

----------


## Familiar

> Hope a special somebody doesn't kill me...... but try this on for size 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if IsSpellKnown(6785)
>  and UnitExists("target")
>  and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(6785),"target") == 1
>  and UnitBuffID("player",81022)
> ...


I love you  :Big Grin:  +rep

----------


## Weird0

> EDIT: This is not a Lua unlocker, and a Lua unlocker is not needed to use PQR.


so if this is not a protected lua code unlocker, what is the offset for and what exactly does pqrotation do to well do what it does, if this is like your secret ok but if you are willing to enlighten me pls do so. either by giving a answer or pointing me in the right direction where it is written how pqrotation is working ^^

----------


## Kinkeh

Anyone know what the best holy pally profiles are currently? (and if they are mouseover or not)

----------


## firepong

> Hope a special somebody doesn't kill me...... but try this on for size 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if IsSpellKnown(6785)
>  and UnitExists("target")
>  and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(6785),"target") == 1
>  and UnitBuffID("player",81022)
> ...





> I love you  +rep


Is your client not an English client? If not, all you had to do was change Ravage! to your native clients code. 

But on a side note, I will be uploading a update to my FireKitteh Profile later today because the newer version is universal and will work on all languages.

EDIT* Thanks for posting that Bu_ba. Sadly, I'm not on the forum 24/7 like you  :Wink:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Is your client not an English client? If not, all you had to do was change Ravage! to your native clients code. 
> 
> But on a side note, I will be uploading a update to my FireKitteh Profile later today because the newer version is universal and will work on all languages.
> 
> EDIT* Thanks for posting that Bu_ba. Sadly, I'm not on the forum 24/7 like you


lol every since I started keeping tabs on who's been downloading my profiles and such, I realized that over 30% of the people aren't in America or England, so I've been morphing everything to Universal code to accommodate them  :Smile: 

and thats the beauty of having a smart phone with Tapatalk  :Stick Out Tongue:  it's always a single click away!!!

----------


## firepong

> lol every since I started keeping tabs on who's been downloading my profiles and such, I realized that over 30% of the people aren't in America or England, so I've been morphing everything to Universal code to accommodate them 
> 
> and thats the beauty of having a smart phone with Tapatalk  it's always a single click away!!!


Yeah, I've got Tapatalk on my phone and use it on here sometimes. I've also, like I said, started converting all my profiles over to universal. The only problem I'm having is this spot of code for mangle. Works great when all it needs to do is return true, but when I start putting in CastSpellByName((())), it stops. Heres the code:

Name: Mangle
SpellID: 33876
Delay: 0



```
-- Rogues and Warriors can handle it themselves.
local hasCatMangle, _, _, _, _, _, CatMangleTimer = UnitDebuffID("target", 33876)
local hasBearMangle, _, _, _, _, _, BearMangleTimer = UnitDebuffID("target", 33878, "PLAYER")
local hasTrauma = UnitDebuffID("target", 46857)
local hasHemorrhage = UnitDebuffID("target", 16511)
local CP = GetComboPoints("player", "target")


if PQR_NotBehindTarget() then
	if CP == 5 then
		return false
	else
		return true
	end
end


-- First, let's let other people handle their own debuffs
if hasTrauma ~= nil then
	return false
elseif hasHemorrhage ~= nil then
	return false
elseif hasBearMangle ~= nil then
	return false


-- Let us handle it!
elseif hasCatMangle ~= nil or hasBearMangle ~= nil then
    -- Check the timer
	if CatMangleTimer - GetTime() < 1 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end
```

replaced with

Name: Mangle
SpellID: 0
Delay: 0



```
-- Rogues and Warriors can handle it themselves.
local hasCatMangle, _, _, _, _, _, CatMangleTimer = UnitDebuffID("target", 33876)
local hasBearMangle, _, _, _, _, _, BearMangleTimer = UnitDebuffID("target", 33878, "PLAYER")
local hasTrauma = UnitDebuffID("target", 46857)
local hasHemorrhage = UnitDebuffID("target", 16511)
local CP = GetComboPoints("player", "target")


if PQR_NotBehindTarget() then
	if CP == 5 then
		return false
	else
		CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(33876)))
	end
end


-- First, let's let other people handle their own debuffs
if hasTrauma ~= nil then
	return false
elseif hasHemorrhage ~= nil then
	return false
elseif hasBearMangle ~= nil then
	return false


-- Let us handle it!
elseif hasCatMangle ~= nil or hasBearMangle ~= nil then
    -- Check the timer
	if CatMangleTimer - GetTime() < 1 then
		CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(33876)))
	end
else
	CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(33876)))
end
```

I've even tried to simplify it by just checking to see if Cat Mnagle is on the target or not and it if isn't, it will cast the spell. But even that just stopped the rotation and froze it. Starting the bug the hell out of me, literally and figuratively lol  :Cool:

----------


## Kinky

Lol, bad bubba stealing my Ravage code!

Anyhow, here's what I use currently for Mangle:


```
local Mangle,_,_,_,_,_,timer = UnitDebuffID("target",33876)

if IsSpellKnown(33876)
	and UnitExists("target")
	and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(33876), "target") == 1
	and IsUsableSpell(GetSpellInfo(33876))
	and (not UnitDebuffID("target",16511) or not UnitDebuffID("target",46857))
then
	if Mangle then
		if timer - GetTime() < 2 then return true end
	else return true end
end
```

I'm not really checking for other bleed debuffs, but that's easy to add in by using "and not UnitDebuffID("target", bleedID here)" in the if loop.

Cheers!

Edit: Added in checks for Rogue's Hemorrhage and a Warrior's Trauma. Won't fire of any of them is present

----------


## bu_ba_911

well for one, only when you're checking a spells name would you run into universal issues, if you just have PQR handle spell casting with putting SpellID in the box and return true, you shouldn't fun into any issues...

also tostring(GetSpellInfo(..))

literally means turn GetSpellInfo(..) into a string, so you're trying to cast GetSpellInfo(..) instead of what GetSpellInfo(..) returns (which is a string already)

----------


## Sheepmoon

> If you have this great program and the ability to set up the best priorities, why wouldn't you have the best profile? Adding things like death strikes, power word: shields, etc to dps profiles is the "user play style", I support that side of it as I make practice of it's use as well.


Care to post your "best profile" for shadow priest?

----------


## LiquidAtoR

Now I used to have a event driven retribution paladin profile (I think it was an avery edit), but I can't seem to find em back anymore in this madness, even with searching in searches and on the alternative sites.
The only event driven profile I found was a dragonfire one, but that one doesn't split in 2 parts (rotation wise).

I downloaded a supposedly newer version but I lost the one which I enjoyed very much (my own fault, I forgot to make a backup).
I've looked trough most of the pages, without result, so here's my request if someone knows the profiles I'm talking about and could relink or post em back.

The profile splitted in 2 parts in PQR.
It was 1 for raid bosses (Which used all DPS abilities on Cooldown), and 1 for trash (which didn't use GoAK, Zealotry etc).

If someone knows what I am talking about, and has these and could link them back (or a better one), would be much appreciated.

*Edit:* Found em myself...

Avery Event Driven Raid Profiles
Avery Regular Raid + Trash Profiles

----------


## Xelper

*PQR (2.0.0) Release Notes*
_NOTE: 2.0.0 will NOT work with any older versions of WoW such as 3.3.5. This functionality will be added at a later point in time once I am sure there are no bugs left in the current version. You can continue using the old version until this has been updated._

*Download here: PQR2.zip*

I wanted to take this time to HIGHLY RECOMMEND that profile developers make a thread on the Bot Maps and Profiles forum and then link to their post on the Wiki. You can still post here on this thread, this would just help make things a bit more searchable.

*NOTE THAT SOME OR ALL OF THE LINKS ON THE WIKI MIGHT BE OUT OF DATE, USE THE LATEST VERSION OF THE PROFILE THAT YOU ALREADY HAVE!*
Death Knight Rotations
Druid Rotations
Hunter Rotations
Mage Rotations
Paladin Rotations
Priest Rotations
Rogue Rotations
Shaman Rotations
Warlock Rotations
Warrior Rotations

PQR (v2.0.0) is mainly a rewrite of PQR to improve efficency. As such, there aren't many new user features however things should run internally much better and as such use less memory.
I have switched from the .NET Framework 4.0 client profile to the full framework. If you are having issues try installing: Download: Microsoft .NET Framework 4 (Web Installer) - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details


*IMPORTANT:* If you had a profile that used "Perform Before" or "Perform After" this code will no longer function. See my notes below for the reason why I decided to remove them and for a fairly trivial way to reimplement any lost functionality.


[NEW] Folder layout has been improved. There is now an Offsets folder as well as folders for individual classes.
[NEW] Monk class support.
[NEW] Interrupt profile support.
[NEW] Anti-AFK while the PQR program is running. This can be disabled on the settings page.
[NEW] Ability editor has had an overhaul. New improved syntax highlighter. Can now be resized/maximized.
[NEW] Multiple debug levels to make using Debug Mode easier.
None - Default level. No debug data written to chat.
Profile - ONLY "Profile" debug commands are written to chat. This should allow profile developers to use PQR_DebugP("Text") or PQR_Debug("Text here!", "Profile") to help test their profiles.
Basic - Basic workflow of the rotation is written to chat, as well as some other basic information. Also includes Profile data.
Advanced - All debug information is written to chat.


The following is for profile writers:
New Global Variables:
*PQR_RotationStarted* - a flag set to true when a rotation has started. This can be used to run code that should only be run once per rotation.
*PQR_InterruptStarted* - a flag set to true when an interrupt profile has started. Similiar to PQR_RotationStarted.
*PQR_SpellAvailableTime* - Default value is 0.05 (50ms.) If a spell has less than 50ms left on it's cooldown it will be considered available. This can be changed.




Updated Global Functions:
*PQR_WriteToChat(text[, suffix])* - Will write to chat: <PQR[ suffix]> text.
*PQR_Debug(text[, debugLevel)* - Valid debug levels are: none (empty string/nil), "Profile", "Basic," and "Advanced." PQR sends no messages using the "Profile" mode, so you can use this to help in debugging your profiles.
*PQR_DebugP(text)* - Same as using PQR_Debug(text, "Profile")


New Global Functions:
*PQR_DelayRotation(seconds)* - Delays the currently running profile for X seconds (default 1). 


```
Example: This can be called from an interrupt profile to allow for the use of abilities that are on GCD such as a Stun.
```


*PQR_AddToSpellDelayList(spell, item, seconds)* - Delays the currently running profile for X seconds (default 1) when a player attempts and fails to use a spell or item. Resumes on sucessful cast.


```
Example: A player is spamming Divine Shield but it is on GCD, so the bot is preventing the player from doing it. Using an ability that uses PQR_RotationStarted flag, the profile writer can add: 
"PQR_AddToSpellDelayList(642, 0, 1) --Divine Shield"
The profile will pause for 1 second after a failed attempt to use Divine Shield, so the player can slightly spam the key, and automatically resume the profile once the cast has been done sucessfully or X seconds have passed.
It also works for potions:
PQR_AddToSpellDelayList(79634, 58146, 1) --Golem's Strength (Potion) (spellID, itemID, delay)
```


*PQR_IsOnInterruptList(spellName)* - Is an ability on either the PQR interrupt list or profile created list (PQR_AddInterrupt). Returns true/false.
*PQR_AddInterrupt(spellName)* - Adds a spell to the interrupt list, you should use PQR_InterruptStarted flag to only add once.
*PQR_IsInterruptAll()* - Is "Interrupt All Spells" checked? Returns true/false.
--


Reason for removal of "Perform After" and "Perform Before"
Perform After/Before was clunky, and did not do anything that you couldn't do in an ability before. There was no simple way of editing the ability and just seeing "oh this is doing something before and after" without going into the tabs for each. If someone used an ability as a template they might never know they also have possibly bad before/after code there. Or if they just copied/pasted an ability to another they might not know they are missing code.


It should be trivial to fix the affected abilities, just do this where you would 'return true':


If spell ID is not 0 and only using "Perform Before"


```
--PERFORM BEFORE CODE HERE
return true
```


If spell ID is not 0 and using "Perform After" OR If spell ID is 0:
_You must change the spell ID to 0._


```
local spellAvailable = PQR_SpellAvailable(SpellID)
if spellAvailable then
    --PERFORM BEFORE CODE HERE
    CastSpellByID(SpellID, Target)
    --PERFORM AFTER CODE HERE
    return true
end
```

Oh, you made it to the end of the post. If things work well for you please +rep me as thanks.  :Smile:  If you have any issues please post details on how to replicate the issue from a clean install. Many thanks.

----------


## Xelper

Ooops- Forgot to include the default Interrupt profile. Reuploaded.

----------


## LiquidAtoR

Thanks for the release of PQR2.

Short question...

Now that you've separated the folders for each class, does that mean the limit I've seen posted somewhere in this thread is not up to 1024 per folder or still in total for all profiles?
Just out of curiosity...

----------


## Xelper

> Thanks for the release of PQR2.
> 
> Short question...
> 
> Now that you've separated the folders for each class, does that mean the limit I've seen posted somewhere in this thread is not up to 1024 per folder or still in total for all profiles?
> Just out of curiosity...


It has always been per-class. 1024 abilities between all class profiles. I'll get around to that eventually.  :Smile: 

Just to clarify, if you have 800 DK abilities and 900 Hunter abilities, you are still OK.

If you have one DK profile with 800 abilities, then you make a copy of that profile and have 1600... you are not ok.

----------


## sportplayer2k

very nice work xelper

hopefully we will see an interrupt profile coming out now

----------


## sportplayer2k

> I have blood tap fixed will upload this weekend.
> 
> As far as 5mans are concerned i do not support those it is a raiding rotation.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


Also Looking forward to this!

----------


## expunge

@xelper 

It attaches fine, but when I start Bossqwert's war 7.3 profile it doesn't do anything. Not sure why. Going to try and debug a bit. 

HOLY SHIT @ the new ability editor. That's...awesome.

Looks like just bossqwerty's profile isnt working.

----------


## Meatglue

> very nice work xelper
> 
> hopefully we will see an interrupt profile coming out now


First one to put out a beast interrupt profile wins!

----------


## Kaolla

Xelper, to quote Bender from _Futurama_: "Oh, Chief, you've made me the happiest girl in the world!"

I can't wait to try everything out. Thank you for all the work you put into PQR.

----------


## Meatglue

@Sheuron

Getting a Lua error for fire pve since pqr2.0? Weird stuff happening, first of all it doesn't show pq execute on and off when alt x'ing and eventualy rotation falls off and spams scorch.



```
Message: Interface\FrameXML\UnitFrame.lua:218: Usage: GameTooltip:SetUnit("unit"[, hideStatus])
Time: 03/10/12 22:20:20
Count: 2
Stack: [C]: ?
[C]: in function `SetUnit'
Interface\FrameXML\UnitFrame.lua:218: in function `UnitFrame_UpdateTooltip'
Interface\FrameXML\UnitFrame.lua:205: in function <Interface\FrameXML\UnitFrame.lua:192>

Locals:

Message: ...actRaidFrames\Blizzard_CompactRaidFrameContainer.lua:343: CreateFrame: Can't create protected 'Button' now
Time: 03/10/12 22:23:58
Count: 12
Stack: [C]: ?
[C]: in function `CreateFrame'
...actRaidFrames\Blizzard_CompactRaidFrameContainer.lua:343: in function `CompactRaidFrameContainer_GetUnitFrame'
...actRaidFrames\Blizzard_CompactRaidFrameContainer.lua:315: in function `CompactRaidFrameContainer_AddUnitFrame'
...actRaidFrames\Blizzard_CompactRaidFrameContainer.lua:297: in function `CompactRaidFrameContainer_AddFlaggedUnits'
...actRaidFrames\Blizzard_CompactRaidFrameContainer.lua:170: in function `CompactRaidFrameContainer_LayoutFrames'
...actRaidFrames\Blizzard_CompactRaidFrameContainer.lua:131: in function `CompactRaidFrameContainer_TryUpdate'
...actRaidFrames\Blizzard_CompactRaidFrameContainer.lua:58: in function `CompactRaidFrameContainer_OnEvent'
[string "*:OnEvent"]:1: in function <[string "*:OnEvent"]:1>

Locals:
```

----------


## sheuron

All profiles work with new version. If you getting any error follow this steps

1. CLOSE old pqr
2. CLOSE game
3. OPEN game
4. OPEN new pqr

----------


## Meatglue

Been using the new pqr for awhile now. I will try though after this LFR is over though to double check. Really hoping that is the case. I spiked damage on madness at 70k then dropped to 42k. lol

After trying again..
On test dummy I get no error.
But it still only shows your signature and version of profile. 
I can't tell if pqr is activated on or off or if interrupt mode is on or off.
Does that make sense?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> First one to put out a beast interrupt profile wins!


lol the conversion of my Arena: Pummel is halfway complete....... but for the next 5 days im stonewalled due to work XD

----------


## Xelper

Reuploaded PQR v2 with a few minor UI quirks fixed.
-Ability property descriptions not showing
-Syntax highlighting not activating until you select an ability.

http://www.mediafire.com/?27fdylo9noddu0d

----------


## Meatglue

You fixed the error I had. I am such a good beta tester.

----------


## Xelper

> You fixed the error I had. I am such a good beta tester.


Actually sheuron reported the 1st one and I found the 2nd. I have no idea what bug you are talking about.

----------


## Meatglue

Whatevvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvver girl.

----------


## Valma

@Xelper

Seems like latency isn't took into account again ...

Just trust me like a netprogrammer,you need to use some latency checks if you want the program to perform at 100%.In other ways there will be some break points on hight latency when program will cast/use not what it is intended to (;

Anyways,nice work.But from ~20 mins testing for each logic (your with hardcoded 0,05 sec vs mine latency mode) at world lag around 70 msec and latency around 100 msec. I got around 2% difference which actually ALOT :/

----------


## sheuron

> @Xelper
> 
> Seems like latency isn't took into account again ...
> 
> Just trust me like a netprogrammer,you need to use some latency checks if you want the program to perform at 100%.In other ways there will be some break points on hight latency when program will cast/use not what it is intended to (;
> 
> Anyways,nice work.But from ~20 mins testing for each logic (your with hardcoded 0,05 sec vs mine latency mode) at world lag around 70 msec and latency around 100 msec. I got around 2% difference which actually ALOT :/


Actually there is plenty api code could be add to PQR core but the way it works now give profile writers the freedom to achieve solutions having different point of view

----------


## Xelper

> @Xelper
> 
> Seems like latency isn't took into account again ...
> 
> Just trust me like a netprogrammer,you need to use some latency checks if you want the program to perform at 100%.In other ways there will be some break points on hight latency when program will cast/use not what it is intended to (;
> 
> Anyways,nice work.But from ~20 mins testing for each logic (your with hardcoded 0,05 sec vs mine latency mode) at world lag around 70 msec and latency around 100 msec. I got around 2% difference which actually ALOT :/



My 0.05 (50ms) is not hardcoded, you just need to change the value of PQR_SpellAvailableTime via an ability. I keep things on the PQR side, as sheuron said, as minimal as possible to give the developers the freedom to decide how they want their profiles to run.

Actually, in PQR 1.x it was 250ms and that was hardcoded.  :Smile:

----------


## Valma

> My 0.05 (50ms) is not hardcoded, you just need to change the value of PQR_SpellAvailableTime via an ability. I keep things on the PQR side, as sheuron said, as minimal as possible to give the developers the freedom to decide how they want their profiles to run.
> 
> Actually, in PQR 1.x it was 250ms and that was hardcoded.


OK my bad,just woke up  :Big Grin:  ,so the short conclusion that we can run a test every <PQR min value for checks>(As I remember min value we can set is hardcoded to 30 ms).
Something like this:


```
PQR_SpellAvailableTime = (select(3,GetNetStats()) + select(4,GetNetStats())) / 1000
```

So we will get actual latency +- really minimal error every time we check a spell. I hate you,coz now I need to rewrite profile a bit,coz I don't assume of declaring 2 different variables which do exactly the same  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elokaynu

Having a bit of problem.. loaded the enw one up and i dont see aNY profiles.

----------


## Luckycharm

@Elokaynu
If you open up the folder u notice it´s empty , meaning move profles from "older" PQR. it´s magic i tell you...magic. :Big Grin:

----------


## ipass

@xelper For some reason when PQRotation is enabled in wow the chat message dosent work in PQR 2.0 also the Addon PQInterface dosent show It's Enabled(

I was just wondering why)
btw thanks for your great work and all the rest of the Profile Writers :P 
love this program

thanks

ipass

----------


## diesall

> @xelper For some reason when PQRotation is enabled in wow the chat message dosent work in PQR 2.0 also the Addon PQInterface dosent show It's Enabled(
> 
> I was just wondering why)
> btw thanks for your great work and all the rest of the Profile Writers :P 
> love this program
> 
> thanks
> 
> ipass


nope the addon is broken for now, the text PQR injects into wow chat has different formatting in 2.0, ill get around to writing a new version of the addon,
most of my time and resources are devoted to my other project a pixel perfect HD only, complete UI replacement for WoW.

----------


## yourson

2.0 works with boss profile... dunno why it isnt working for someone who posted.

----------


## ipass

@Diesall 

ok thanks for working on a update:P

I appreciate it:P

Ipass

PS:Now the PQR chat works after i disabled PQInterface:P

----------


## Stonedlaser

@Valma
Yet another little remark on your excellent rotations; it should cast Shadowflame (no matter spec) on cd on Ultraxion. It works perfectly when in melee range for every other boss but somehow I have to use it manually on Ultrax because it just won't work (I guess he's "out of range" although he isn't).

Can't wait for the demo spec! Awesome work man.

----------


## Valma

> @Valma
> Yet another little remark on your excellent rotations; it should cast Shadowflame (no matter spec) on cd on Ultraxion. It works perfectly when in melee range for every other boss but somehow I have to use it manually on Ultrax because it just won't work (I guess he's "out of range" although he isn't).
> 
> Can't wait for the demo spec! Awesome work man.


Already done this actually  :Big Grin:  The problem is ultrax got TOOOOOOOOOOOOO BIG hitbox and CheckInteractDistance counts distance not from side point of hitbox but from its center. Release will be tomorrow,just need to debug petswitch logic so we can start fight with FG and then switch it to FH.

----------


## cokx

is there a chance we can use the spellids and not the converted spellids? 
there are several spells in pvp which have the same name but not the same function

----------


## Valma

> is there a chance we can use the spellids and not the converted spellids? 
> there are several spells in pvp which have the same name but not the same function


Sorry,but WHAT? :/

----------


## bu_ba_911

> is there a chance we can use the spellids and not the converted spellids? 
> there are several spells in pvp which have the same name but not the same function


If your talking about unitbuffid, you can always just run a check on spellid of the buff

Sent from my Xoom

----------


## cokx

the spellid will be converted into the spellname.
example:
11111 is unstable affliction
22222 is unstable affliction (silence)

so i only wanna dispel the silence
if UnitDebuffID ("member", 22222) .... dispel member

its converted into
if UnitDebuffID ( "member", unstable affliction)

and it will always dispel the UA and the UA silence

----------


## Stonedlaser

> Already done this actually  The problem is ultrax got TOOOOOOOOOOOOO BIG hitbox and CheckInteractDistance counts distance not from side point of hitbox but from its center. Release will be tomorrow,just need to debug petswitch logic so we can start fight with FG and then switch it to FH.


Oh perfect!
Yeah I figured it was something like that. It's not a big problem to manually cast it inbetween other casts but since it works perfectly on every other encounter it would be nice if it did for Ultrax as well. Oh really, you'll even take care of pet switching for us? Man you've made my warlock life a lot easier!

PS. Don't forget Corruption for Burning Tendon rotation for Demo and Destru  :Smile:   :Smile: 
Best wishes

----------


## Xelper

> OK my bad,just woke up  ,so the short conclusion that we can run a test every <PQR min value for checks>(As I remember min value we can set is hardcoded to 30 ms).
> Something like this:
> 
> 
> ```
> PQR_SpellAvailableTime = (select(3,GetNetStats()) + select(4,GetNetStats())) / 1000
> ```


I like that, I will probably use it in my ret profile.

You can also change that loop as well if you REALLY want... I did the minimum value (20ms) for that because I wasn't sure how much it would hurt people's performance if someone who was clueless turned it lower than that.
Variable is PQR_UpdateInterval1. (Default is 0.1.) 0.1 = 100ms. I'm considering changing this default to 50ms.
Variable for interrupt rotation loop is PQR_UpdateInterval2 (Default 0.05). 0.05 = 50ms.

The reason I have also been so hesitant to do anything with GetNetStats() is because the last time I did those latency numbers weren't updated in real time so if you had a latency spike when it was calculating you could have an obscenely high number there... very rare, but still worrisome. I guess the solution is to implement a sanity check.... never allow that number > 0.25 or something. I also believe there is a small window (up to 30 sec) after logging in where latency show 0.




```
local minValue = 0.05
local maxValue = 0.3
local curPing = tonumber((select(3,GetNetStats()) + select(4,GetNetStats())) / 1000)


if curPing < minValue then
	curPing = minValue
elseif curPing > maxValue then
	curPing = maxValue
end


PQR_SpellAvailableTime = curPing
PQR_DebugP("Set spell available time to "..curPing)
```

----------


## bu_ba_911

> the spellid will be converted into the spellname.
> example:
> 11111 is unstable affliction
> 22222 is unstable affliction (silence)
> 
> so i only wanna dispel the silence
> if UnitDebuffID ("member", 22222) .... dispel member
> 
> its converted into
> ...


http://www.wowwiki.com/API_UnitBuff

What does the very last argument return? Thank you and good night 

Sent from my Xoom

----------


## Techz

> Meh, that code was old, im fire pve/pvp now, forgot to update frost profile. Download again now 
> 
> http://goo.gl/rseZ0
> 
> - Add smart polymorph for arenas to Frost rotation
> - Spellsteal only when your mana is above 50%
> 
> Dont think the Pressure function is useful on pvp, is done to finetune dps on pve. Maybe can be used on arena 5vs5 to autotarget an enemy when all your friends got same target.


Can anyone help me out with the hunter survival code from sheuron its great profile but when i edit the aoe to shot out explosive trap with the spel id it just shots out the trap and then does not go back to multi shot and all im doing is changing the spell id :-(

----------


## outoforder

I've tried to do a "Thread Search" but its becoing more and more difficult to search thru 88 pages of useless results. It should be pretty easy but i cant figure it out. I want my priest to apply fear ward on my self when ever it off CD. I will be greatful for any help. Thx in advance.

----------


## fredrik1984

> I've tried to do a "Thread Search" but its becoing more and more difficult to search thru 88 pages of useless results. It should be pretty easy but i cant figure it out. I want my priest to apply fear ward on my self when ever it off CD. I will be greatful for any help. Thx in advance.




```
Ability name: Fear Ward
Spell ID: 6346
Target: Player

Code: return true
```

Try adding that and placing it at the top of your rotation, it should work. If you want it to cancel when you are channelling set it to cancel channel.

----------


## Techz

```
if setAoE
and select(2,GetSpellCooldown(82941)) < 2 
and IsUsableSpell(77769) 
then
  CastSpellByID(77769)
  return true
end

if IsUsableSpell(82941) 
and not UnitChannelInfo("player") 
and not PQR_IsMoving(1) 
and setAoE 
then
  CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(82941)))
  if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end 
  return true
end
```

After i edit it 



```
if setAoE
and select(2,GetSpellCooldown(13813)) < 2 
and IsUsableSpell(77769) 
then
  CastSpellByID(77769)
  return true
end

if IsUsableSpell(13813) 
and not UnitChannelInfo("player") 
and not PQR_IsMoving(1) 
and setAoE 
then
  CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(13813)))
  if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end 
  return true
end
```

And to make it cast explosive trap i have changed it to this but for some reason it will not go back to just using mutli shot just stands there after trap is cast??

----------


## Xelper

In the next version of PQR I am changing the default values for two variables:
PQR_SpellAvailableTime (if a spell will be off CD within X ms): from 50ms to 125ms. This was 250ms in PQR 1.x.
Ability check rate/delay: 100ms to 50ms.

This should be an overall improvement, if you have any issues you can change them with a profile though.

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

Hey, I'm having trouble with Onya's newest resto rotation. It seems to just freeze up if someone in the party dies. I havn't had a chance to see if it happens in a raid yet. Even if I stop the rotation and start it again it just stands there. I've looked through the code but cant find anything wrong. I was hoping someone might recognise the problem from another healing rotation?

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## expunge

@xelper i was using 2.x and closed it, yet i was still able to start and stop the profile once pqr was closed. Is this intended?

----------


## Techz

Any of the coders know what i'm doing wrong for explosive trap please?

----------


## kclux

I just tried the new PQR 2.0 in Edit Mode, copied a working profile to the new class subfolder and when I try to go to the ability editor I get a Length cannot be less than zero error and this :



```
See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.ArgumentOutOfRangeException: Length cannot be less than zero.
Parameter name: length
   at System.String.InternalSubStringWithChecks(Int32 startIndex, Int32 length, Boolean fAlwaysCopy)
   at ..(String )
   at PQR.frmAbilityEditor.LoadProfileList(String sClass)
   at PQR.frmAbilityEditor.cmbClass_SelectedIndexChanged(Object sender, EventArgs e)
   at System.Windows.Forms.ComboBox.OnSelectedIndexChanged(EventArgs e)
   at System.Windows.Forms.ComboBox.WmReflectCommand(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.ComboBox.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)


************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.17379 built by: FXBETAREL
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v4.0.30319/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
PQR
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///E:/Users/Administrator/Downloads/PQR2/PQR.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.17379 built by: FXBETAREL
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.17379 built by: FXBETAREL
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
System
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.17379 built by: FXBETAREL
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
fasmdll_managed
    Assembly Version: 1.0.3262.20709
    Win32 Version: 
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Administrator/AppData/Local/Temp/%7B23a9a876-aa2b-4a3f-9d33-f08118a33a8b%7D/fasmdll_managed.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.17379 built by: FXBETAREL
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------
{fe76bc0d-53ba-41d0-ad07-41b05803f93f}
    Assembly Version: 0.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///E:/Users/Administrator/Downloads/PQR2/PQR.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Configuration
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.17379 built by: FXBETAREL
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Configuration/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Configuration.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Web
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.17379 built by: FXBETAREL
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_32/System.Web/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Web.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Core
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.17379 built by: FXBETAREL
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Core/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Core.dll
----------------------------------------
Accessibility
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.17379 built by: FXBETAREL
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/Accessibility/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/Accessibility.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Design
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.17379 built by: FXBETAREL
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Design/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Design.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
    <system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.
```

I am using Windows 8 Consumer Preview 64 Bit if that matters for this, the previous PQR is still working like a charm.

----------


## Techz

ok sorted it now with new prq :-)

----------


## BHLDepression

> Here ya go Blinded's


Thank you very much!

----------


## Xelper

> I just tried the new PQR 2.0 in Edit Mode, copied a working profile to the new class subfolder and when I try to go to the ability editor I get a Length cannot be less than zero error and this :
> 
> I am using Windows 8 Consumer Preview 64 Bit if that matters for this, the previous PQR is still working like a charm.



http://dl.dropbox.com/u/41165685/win8.png

Appears to be working for me in Windows 8. Can you upload and post/pm me the profiles you are using?

----------


## Zemnexx

Just got back into WoW thanks to the scroll of resurrection. I am so lost on how far this program and profiles have developed, there is so much new stuff, ughhh.

----------


## cokx

> API UnitBuff - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft
> 
> What does the very last argument return? Thank you and good night 
> 
> Sent from my Xoom


just check out the example, its like i said.

----------


## kclux

> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/41165685/win8.png
> 
> Appears to be working for me in Windows 8. Can you upload and post/pm me the profiles you are using?


I am so sorry I forgot about the caps for the class, the problem occurred apparently because I named the ability files My_Priest_Rotations.xml after naming it My_PRIEST_Rotations.xml the problem is gone.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> just check out the example, its like i said.


You are looking at how unitdebuff returns the spellid of the buff? So you can run a second check that select(11, unitdebuffid("target", 22222)) == 22222 

The 11 may be wrong, didn't take the time to count how many return values there were. 

Sent from my phone.

----------


## darkayo

I hope Xelper will release soon the new ret profile  :Smile:  I'm on spine hm tomorrow ^^

Just tested Pqr2 ... Amazing possibilities !

----------


## nonobaddog11

This new set up is ****ing SLICK Xelper. You rule, my man.

----------


## hbkx1

Still trying to figure out the ms thing as a user....is there a wiki i can look at or anyone able to help. My realm and world latency are like 79/84 all the time. With the new pqr 2 it has the adjust setting thing, cant see what the exact name is from where i am now but i made it around the same ms as realm/world...is that correct?

----------


## wtfnix

@Xelper

Love the update man, wondering if you could add a bit more support to recursive of the folders? Meaning one more level deep depending on Spec? I know seems nit picky, but I do like what you have, however it doesn't seem to be reading any more than one level deep into the main Class? As I use SVN on my box and love to be able to check-out quicker by running one cron job a day, however I am having to cp everything over to the specific class folders one directory back.

----------


## wtfnix

@bu_ba_911

Man keep up the awesome work, love running one cron a day seeing how much you and your partner are updating profiles non-stop catering to the users here. I for one love the warrior profiles they are barnone!

----------


## sheuron

@xelper, about**: PQR_AddToSpellDelayList(spell, item, seconds)

Im using volcanic potion this way
PQR_AddToSpellDelayList(79476,0,1) and is working without need to specify itemid, so whats the use for itemid?

----------


## sheuron

Profile updates, package includes:
*Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Fire PvP, Arcane PvE)
*Priest* (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
*Hunter* (MM PvE, Survival PvE)
*Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
*Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
*Death Knight* (Frost PvP)
*Shaman* (Elemental PvE)
Also included 2 text files with code necesary to auto gather herbs and archaelogy fragments

http://goo.gl/rseZ0

- Packed with the new directory structure to fit PQR 2.0, unzip and copy over your Profiles folder
- Small fixes, began to use some of new PQR 2.0 functions.

----------


## joboy_67

Could anyone please update a Feral Druid PVP script?

----------


## diesall

> Profile updates, package includes:
> *Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Fire PvP, Arcane PvE)
> *Priest* (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
> *Hunter* (MM PvE, Survival PvE)
> *Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
> *Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
> *Death Knight* (Frost PvP)
> *Shaman* (Elemental PvE)
> Also included 2 text files with code necesary to auto gather herbs and archaelogy fragments
> ...


The way hes implemented the interrupt system, you could turn your herb and archaeology gathering scripts into, interrupt rotations, allowing them to be used by any class  :Wink: 
same goes for other profile authors implementing Fading light , shrapnel etc... just add your abilities for each respectively to the interrupt abilities already in place by xelper

----------


## diesall

> I like that, I will probably use it in my ret profile.
> 
> You can also change that loop as well if you REALLY want... I did the minimum value (20ms) for that because I wasn't sure how much it would hurt people's performance if someone who was clueless turned it lower than that.
> Variable is PQR_UpdateInterval1. (Default is 0.1.) 0.1 = 100ms. I'm considering changing this default to 50ms.
> Variable for interrupt rotation loop is PQR_UpdateInterval2 (Default 0.05). 0.05 = 50ms.
> 
> The reason I have also been so hesitant to do anything with GetNetStats() is because the last time I did those latency numbers weren't updated in real time so if you had a latency spike when it was calculating you could have an obscenely high number there... very rare, but still worrisome. I guess the solution is to implement a sanity check.... never allow that number > 0.25 or something. I also believe there is a small window (up to 30 sec) after logging in where latency show 0.
> 
> 
> ...


why are you adding a world latency roundtrip to a home latency roundtrip, that is essentially doubling your actual latency

----------


## Xelper

> @xelper, about**: PQR_AddToSpellDelayList(spell, item, seconds)
> 
> Im using volcanic potion this way
> PQR_AddToSpellDelayList(79476,0,1) and is working without need to specify itemid, so whats the use for itemid?


To prevent the rotation from needlessly delaying I check if the spellID provided is on cooldown using GetSpellCooldown(). This unfortunately doesn't work for spells that are associated with items, in which case I need to use GetItemCooldown().

Basically, without the item ID if you spam it even while it is on cooldown it will delay the rotation.



```
 
Without ItemID:
[19:33:51] <PQR Debug> DELAY: Golem's Strength was added.
[19:33:51] <PQR Debug> DELAY: Removed Golem's Strength as the cast was successful.
[19:33:52] <PQR Debug> DELAY: Golem's Strength was added.
 
With ItemID:
[19:35:49] <PQR Debug> DELAY: Golem's Strength was added.
[19:35:49] <PQR Debug> DELAY: Removed Golem's Strength as the cast was successful.
[19:35:50] <PQR Debug> DELAY: Golem's Strength was not added. Item is on cooldown.
```

The reason we need the spellID as well is because I use UNIT_SPELLCAST_FAILED ( and _QUIET) to add the delay and UNIT_SPELLCAST_SUCCEEDED to remove the delay. These events only pass us the spell ID, not the item ID... and there is no other equivalent events for item usage.

----------


## sharkyx1x

what is the most uptodate PVE Disc profile?

----------


## Xelper

> why are you adding a world latency roundtrip to a home latency roundtrip, that is essentially doubling your actual latency


That is true, and might need a little fine tuning but basically the WoW combat lag tolerance system will queue up an event on the server side prior to you being off GCD. Therefore you want the proper spell to be queued up prior to you being off GCD. 

If you are casting the ability at your latency + the deviation caused by the ability check loop, your ability will reach the server after you are off GCD. In this case a higher latency value is a good thing. Double the latency seems like a safe bet to me. 

@sheuron: see previous page for my response to you, didn't want you to miss it  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## imdasandman

> nope the addon is broken for now, the text PQR injects into wow chat has different formatting in 2.0, ill get around to writing a new version of the addon,
> most of my time and resources are devoted to my other project a pixel perfect HD only, complete UI replacement for WoW.


any beta/alphas of your new ui out? I would be happy to test it out for you I have all classes maxed to 85 and plenty of alts at various levels that I am sure would be great for testing this ui out.

----------


## K-Z

anyone have a destro lock profile plz?

----------


## Taran32

@kickmydog

Is there a reason that your profiles are no longer Aspect switching between Fox and Hawk? I've noticed that ever since upgrading to PQR 2 today.

----------


## fireman605

> @kickmydog
> 
> Is there a reason that your profiles are no longer Aspect switching between Fox and Hawk? I've noticed that ever since upgrading to PQR 2 today.


he will have to modify them xelper took out preform before function kickmydog was one of the only profile makers that used it u can use an old copy of pqr until then

----------


## crystal_tech

okay i'm working on updating everything i've coded. but i've hit a snag



```
local current_life = UnitHealth("target")
local first_time = GetTime()
local first_life = UnitHealth("target")
local first_life_max = UnitHealthMax('target")

if current_life > 0 then
	local time_diff = GetTime() - first_time
	local hp_diff = first_life - current_life
	if hp_diff > 0 then
		local full_time = time_diff* first_life_max/hp_diff
		local past_first_time = (first_life_max - first_life) * time_diff/hp_diff
		calc_time = first_time - past_first_time + full_time - current_time
			if calc_time < 1 then
				calc_time = 1
			end
	end
		time_to_die = SecondsToTime(calc_time)
		print(time_to_die)
end
```

i'm trying to create a timer that i can call to other ablities. it should calc out the time till a mob/boss dies but its busted somewhere. If tried to modify the code from rTimeToDie : Combat Mods : World of Warcraft AddOns
but i can't get it to work. so I'm offering rep for the fix. 

notes:

I just want to create a timer ability and then do a check against it in my code such as:
*
if unitdebuff("target", 1950) == nil and time_to_die > 21 then return true end* 


thanks for your help!

----------


## Taran32

> he will have to modify them xelper took out preform before function kickmydog was one of the only profile makers that used it u can use an old copy of pqr until then


Much appreciated.

----------


## crystal_tech

> he will have to modify them xelper took out preform before function kickmydog was one of the only profile makers that used it u can use an old copy of pqr until then


sadly i used it too..

----------


## firepong

> okay i'm working on updating everything i've coded. but i've hit a snag
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local current_life = UnitHealth("target")
> local first_time = GetTime()
> local first_life = UnitHealth("target")
> local first_life_max = UnitHealthMax('target")
> ...


Would that even be possible? I mean, with the damage going out changing so much, to where its never accurate enough to use, the time could be off by a lot. I mean, what if a DPS dies, and lets say he has a DPS of 30k. Your loosing a good chunk of damage on the boss. If the fights got more than a minute left, your loosing an estimated 1.8mil dmg a minute there, depending on class and procs if the spec is RNG based. This would especially not work on Zon'ozz where the boss takes more damage the more stacks of the de-buff he gets on him.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Would that even be possible? I mean, with the damage going out changing so much, to where its never accurate enough to use, the time could be off by a lot. I mean, what if a DPS dies, and lets say he has a DPS of 30k. Your loosing a good chunk of damage on the boss. If the fights got more than a minute left, your loosing an estimated 1.8mil dmg a minute there, depending on class and procs if the spec is RNG based. This would especially not work on Zon'ozz where the boss takes more damage the more stacks of the de-buff he gets on him.


it would be an estimate of time till kill. its not checking dps but how fast the hp drops or heals. longer the fight the better estimate it would be. in the addon itself there is a check for boss lvl too that i'm prob going to use/mod for my code.

----------


## crystal_tech

sweet..

i don't need the gui part just the math of the addon to run a check against. but this should allow for libbossid to run outside of wow now too and many others.

----------


## Xelper

PQR v2.01 (NOTE: DOWNLOAD REMOVED. SEE MAIN POST FOR v2.02)

-Changed default 'spell available time' to 125ms before a spell is off CD. Up from 50ms. It was 250ms in the original version. This can be changed in a profile by changing PQR_SpellAvailableTime.
-Changed default refresh rate from 100ms to 50ms.
-Added external Lua file loading. Any file in the "Data" directory named as follows: "PQR_*.lua" will be loaded into WoW when PQR starts. It should only be loaded once. If you reload UI, log off then in, etc.. it should re-inject on the next PQR start.


----

Here is a quick sample of Time to Die for developers: TTD.zip
Place the Lua file in the Data directory. Place the mage profile in the MAGE directory. Start the rotation and attack a dummy.

----------


## Valma

> okay i'm working on updating everything i've coded. but i've hit a snag
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local current_life = UnitHealth("target")
> local first_time = GetTime()
> local first_life = UnitHealth("target")
> local first_life_max = UnitHealthMax('target")
> ...


Here you go:


```
if not TTD_loaded and UnitAffectingCombat(&amp;apos;player&amp;apos;) then
	TTD_ttd = 1000
	TTD_apoint_life = UnitHealth(&amp;apos;target&amp;apos;)
	TTD_bpoint_life = nil
	TTD_time = GetTime()
	
	TTD_loaded = true
elseif TTD_loaded and not UnitAffectingCombat(&amp;apos;player&amp;apos;) then
	TTD_apoint_life = nil
	TTD_bpoint_life = nil
	TTD_time = nil
	
	TTD_loaded = false
end

if TTD_loaded then
	if GetTime() - TTD_time &amp;gt; 1 then
		TTD_time = GetTime()
		TTD_bpoint_life = UnitHealth(&amp;apos;target&amp;apos;)
		local HealthDif = TTD_apoint_life - TTD_bpoint_life
		TTD_apoint_life = UnitHealth(&amp;apos;target&amp;apos;)
		TTD_ttd = UnitHealthMax(&amp;apos;target&amp;apos;) \ HealthDif
	end
end
```

This needs to be added in some zerospellid ability at the near top of the rotation.

----------


## Meatglue

@Sheuron

Wondering if you have though about a smart Armor ability for Mage especially for pvp like molten for dps and mage for mana loss at set percent? 
Also, still having weird issue with it losing rotation and spamming scorch with a 2-3 second delay in between at times. 
Sounds like it's just a personal problem though.

----------


## Valma

> [URL="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?182pn7jtc4queyt"]-Added external Lua file loading. Any file in the "Data" directory named as follows: "PQR_*.lua" will be loaded into WoW when PQR starts. It should only be loaded once. If you reload UI, log off then in, etc.. it should re-inject on the next PQR start.


Ok,this is awesome for sure.I'm a happy panda  :Wink:  Will move PQ_Debug window code I got and some other usefull staff that could be used by other developers in libraries like this  :Cool:

----------


## Xelper

Just know that the lua files are loaded when the main PQR form loads.. You will need to relaunch PQR and then reload UI for the new code to take effect.

Ill probably eventually make an option to reload the lua files every time.

----------


## Valma

> Just know that the lua files are loaded when the main PQR form loads.. You will need to relaunch PQR and then reload UI for the new code to take effect.
> 
> Ill probably eventually make an option to reload the lua files every time.


You mean that PQR parses Data folder only when it starts and then injects parsed files on every "reloadui" or .. ??

----------


## diesall

Working on a completely redesigned from the ground up PQInterface to complement the new PQR 2.0

a few key features:
custom Text fields useable by profile creators to display custom text for the current rotation status invoked from abilitiestighter integration with the the bot itself (more precise information on the bots status)new interface

----------


## Valma

So here we go.As I promised - updated my profile.

Support for all 3 specs now in 1(!!!) profile.So you should just start PQR and slack like a whore  :Big Grin:  You don't need to swap anything when you change specs,go in dungeon,go in raid etc.

And yes,I finally finished Demo(+petswap).Enjoy,folks  :Wink: 

DOWNLOAD

----------


## svs

@Blinded changed Lightning Shield ability of ur Shaman profile after couple of deaths due to falling caused by refreshing shield while mounted to:



```
if UnitBuffID( "player", 324 ) == nil and IsMounted()== nil then
	return true
end
```

Same with weapon enchants

----------


## wooloveshacks

> So here we go.As I promised - updated my profile.
> 
> Support for all 3 specs now in 1(!!!) profile.So you should just start PQR and slack like a whore  You don't need to swap anything when you change specs,go in dungeon,go in raid etc.
> 
> And yes,I finally finished Demo(+petswap).Enjoy,folks 
> 
> DOWNLOAD


Great to see the continued work  :Smile: 

I've just tried this now with the new version of PQR and not sure why but it absolutely is brutal to my frame rate.. it drops from 60fps solid down to 1 or even 0 fps at times  :Frown: 

Anyone else having this lagging issue?

----------


## Valma

> Great to see the continued work 
> 
> I've just tried this now with the new version of PQR and not sure why but it absolutely is brutal to my frame rate.. it drops from 60fps solid down to 1 or even 0 fps at times 
> 
> Anyone else having this lagging issue?


w00t the ****? O.o I have weird computer and even on it it doesn't lags :/

----------


## firepong

> w00t the ****? O.o I have weird computer and even on it it doesn't lags :/


Gotta admit though, your profile is one of the biggest ones I've used. My systems specs are not that bad and even when I use your profiles, I notice a good 10fps drop on boss fights. Guess all that code is really killer though  :Cool:  Anyways, I just got to trying out your Last Profile update before the latest one and have to say. It works great. Will have to try out the new one later.

EDIT* Damn, if only I had enough time to code a profile that has almost 3.5k lines of code in it  :Wink:

----------


## Kinky

Well guys, I just wanted to drop by a quick note letting everyone who uses my profiles know that I'm currently working on updating (and upgrading!) my Feral Cat / Shadowpriest Profile for some of the new stuff added in PQR2!

Gonna work on it today and hopefully also wrap up my Shadow PvP Profile. Just wish I had one calm day where I could sit down and focus on everything, heh.

----------


## imdasandman

@ valma getting this error in wow with your profile with the use of PQR 2.01 or w/e his newest version is... your profile is the only one to be throwing errors so far....



```
Message: [string "  ..."]:272: attempt to index a nil value
Time: 03/12/12 02:55:28
Count: 224
Stack: [string "  ..."]:272: in function `PQ_Init'
[string "  ..."]:293: in function `?'
[string "..."]:542: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "..."]:355: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "..."]:139: in function <[string "..."]:74>

Locals: (*temporary) = <function> defined =[C]:-1
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "attempt to index a nil value"
```

----------


## diesall

> w00t the ****? O.o I have weird computer and even on it it doesn't lags :/


i havnt got time to look over your code but here are a few performance techniques for lua:
avoid using ipairs and pairs as much as possible they are up to *250% slower* then using an indexed table and traversing the table this way: 


```
for i=1,#table do
    table[x] --do stuff with key here
end
```

avoid defining a function as a parametre for another function it us up to *1200%* slower then defining it as a local outside the calling function, ie.*Bad*


```
myfunction(arg1,arg2,function(a) return a*2 end)
   ...
 end
```

*Good
*

```
local function Multiply(a)
    return a*2
 end
myfunction(arg1,arg2,Multiply)
    ...
end
```

avoid using *table.insert* its up to* 700%* slower then using table[index] = valueif you are accessing any global variable or function more then *once* *in* the same ability i can't stress this enough *LOCALIZE* it, same goes for tabled references, for example if you are referencing: myGlobalTable.myValue more then once use local myValue = myGlobalTable.myValuewhen using if statements always check the statement that is most likely short circuit the ability first

----------


## imdasandman

> @ valma getting this error in wow with your profile with the use of PQR 2.01 or w/e his newest version is... your profile is the only one to be throwing errors so far....
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Message: [string "  ..."]:272: attempt to index a nil value
> Time: 03/12/12 02:55:28
> Count: 224
> Stack: [string "  ..."]:272: in function `PQ_Init'
> ...


edit I just tried with the older PQR and it is tossing same error... I use elv ui I will try disableing it and see what happens for you.

----------


## Valma

> Gotta admit though, your profile is one of the biggest ones I've used. My systems specs are not that bad and even when I use your profiles, I notice a good 10fps drop on boss fights. Guess all that code is really killer though  Anyways, I just got to trying out your Last Profile update before the latest one and have to say. It works great. Will have to try out the new one later.
> 
> EDIT* Damn, if only I had enough time to code a profile that has almost 3.5k lines of code in it


This accounts to COMBAT_LOG_UNFILTERED event :/ Anyway more flexible and complicated any profile is - more CPU it needs. TBH I tested my fps when PQR is not loaded on ultraxion_LFR(ye-ye I'm bad boy standing here and slacking  :Frown: (((((((( ),then I tested fps with loaded PQR and loaded events and debug window(no rotation) and got 0-2 fps loss and finally then I started rotation and got further more 0-1 fps loss.So as for me I got maximum of -3 fps drop in 25 ppl raid(this is without BL ofc).

----------


## Valma

> @ valma getting this error in wow with your profile with the use of PQR 2.01 or w/e his newest version is... your profile is the only one to be throwing errors so far....
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Message: [string "  ..."]:272: attempt to index a nil value
> Time: 03/12/12 02:55:28
> Count: 224
> Stack: [string "  ..."]:272: in function `PQ_Init'
> ...


Its my bad,changed things from work and haven't tested them. QUICK FIX

----------


## Valma

> i havnt got time to look over your code but here are a few performance techniques for lua:
> avoid using ipairs and pairs as much as possible they are up to *250% slower* then using an indexed table and traversing the table this way: 
> 
> 
> ```
> for i=1,#table do
>     table[x] --do stuff with key here
> end
> ```
> ...


THX for feedback  :Cool:  I'm not that really familiar with luacoding(coding on #,.NET etc on work) so this info is really helpfull +rep mate.

Just quick question.
Slow:


```
PQ_EventHandlerFrame:SetScript(&amp;quot;OnEvent&amp;quot;, function(self, event, ...) events[event](self, ...); end);
```

Faster ??? :


```
function PQ_HandleEvents(self, event, ...)
	events[event](self, ...)
end

PQ_EventHandlerFrame:SetScript(&amp;quot;OnEvent&amp;quot;, PQ_HandleEvents(self, event, ...));
```

----------


## momo1029

> Its my bad,changed things from work and haven't tested them. QUICK FIX


thanks valma for the pro lock profile
but somehow it repeatly summon felguard when out of combat

----------


## Valma

> thanks valma for the pro lock profile
> but somehow it repeatly summon felguard when out of combat


Yes,coz it is intended to do so :/ FG is better for most of the trash and on bosses profile will auto swap for FH,but I see your point coz hardcoded FG for trash is not good.Will probably add key modifier to change this.

EDIT: OK,changed this.By default pet swap is off,you can change this by pressing right ctrl when you are in demo,there will be notify on screen when you do so.If you will target boss petswap will be set to true automatically,if you target not boss mob it will be set to false.

DOWNLOAD

EDIT2: Or you mean that profile is loopcasting FG when out of combat? :/ Actually I know about the bug with casting FG 2 times in a row,and will fix it a bit later.

----------


## happydado

@Valma
Hi m8 your pve profile is realy pro.
Do u think that can do some pvp profile for lock?

----------


## diesall

> THX for feedback  I'm not that really familiar with luacoding(coding on #,.NET etc on work) so this info is really helpfull +rep mate.
> 
> Just quick question.
> Slow:
> 
> 
> ```
> PQ_EventHandlerFrame:SetScript(&quot;OnEvent&quot;, function(self, event, ...) events[event](self, ...); end);
> ```
> ...


yes quite a bit faster, localizing PQ_HandleEvents will result in even more performance.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> PQR (v2.0.1) Download Here
> 
> -Changed default 'spell available time' to 125ms before a spell is off CD. Up from 50ms. It was 250ms in the original version. This can be changed in a profile by changing PQR_SpellAvailableTime.
> -Changed default refresh rate from 100ms to 50ms.
> -Added external Lua file loading. Any file in the "Data" directory named as follows: "PQR_*.lua" will be loaded into WoW when PQR starts. It should only be loaded once. If you reload UI, log off then in, etc.. it should re-inject on the next PQR start.
> 
> 
> ----
> 
> ...


lol freaking awesome  :Smile:  Now I can just transfer all my most used functions that i use across all my profiles into a single file  :Smile:

----------


## imdasandman

@ valma the error only cropped up on testing on test dummies and well your profile is not made to support that so everything is working fine for destro…

Hagara on LFR with a 360 ilvl equipped lock..... 19k dps… that is very good I think imo

----------


## yourson

Haven't seen Boss around for some time... Started to worry.

----------


## Valma

> yes quite a bit faster, localizing PQ_HandleEvents will result in even more performance.


Are local variables works in some different way in lua then in other languages? :/

So this is right way? :


```
if not PQ_EventHandlerLoaded then

	local PQ_EventHandlerFrame, events = CreateFrame(&amp;quot;Frame&amp;quot;), {};

	local function events:COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED(...)
				  
	end

	local function events:PLAYER_REGEN_DISABLED(...)
		
	end

	local function events:PLAYER_REGEN_ENABLED(...)
	
	end

	local function events:PLAYER_CONTROL_LOST(...)

	end

	local function events:PLAYER_CONTROL_GAINED(...)

	end

	local function events:MODIFIER_STATE_CHANGED(...)

	end

	local function events:UNIT_POWER(...)

	end
	
	local function events:PLAYER_TARGET_CHANGED(...)

	end

	local function events:PLAYER_FOCUS_CHANGED(...)

	end

	local function events:UPDATE_MOUSEOVER_UNIT(...)
		
	end
	
	local function events:INSTANCE_ENCOUNTER_ENGAGE_UNIT(...)
	
	end
	
	local function events:UNIT_SPELLCAST_START(...)

	end
	
	local function events:UNIT_SPELLCAST_SUCCEEDED(...)

	end	
	
	local function events:RAID_ROSTER_UPDATE(...)

	end
	
	local function events:ACTIVE_TALENT_GROUP_CHANGED(...)

	end
	
	local function PQ_Init()
	
	end

	--Notify frame
	PQ_NotifyFrame = CreateFrame(&amp;apos;Frame&amp;apos;)
	PQ_NotifyFrame:ClearAllPoints()
	PQ_NotifyFrame:SetHeight(300)
	PQ_NotifyFrame:SetWidth(300)
	PQ_NotifyFrame:SetScript(&amp;apos;OnUpdate&amp;apos;, PQ_NotifyFrame_OnUpdate)
	PQ_NotifyFrame:Hide()
	PQ_NotifyFrame.text = PQ_NotifyFrame:CreateFontString(nil, &amp;apos;BACKGROUND&amp;apos;, &amp;apos;PVPInfoTextFont&amp;apos;)
	PQ_NotifyFrame.text:SetAllPoints()
	PQ_NotifyFrame:SetPoint(&amp;apos;CENTER&amp;apos;, 0, 200)
	PQ_NotifyFrameTime = 0

	local function PQ_HandleEvents(self, event, ...)
	
	end

	PQ_EventHandlerFrame:SetScript(&amp;quot;OnEvent&amp;quot;, PQ_HandleEvents(self, event, ...));

	for k, v in pairs(events) do
		PQ_EventHandlerFrame:RegisterEvent(k); -- Register all events for which handlers have been defined
	end

	PQ_Init()
	PQ_EventHandlerLoaded = true
	if PQ_EventHandlerLoaded then
		if PQ_Debug then
			DebugFrame.messageFrame:AddMessage(&amp;apos;Sucess!!!&amp;apos;)
		end
	else
		if PQ_Debug then
			DebugFrame.messageFrame:AddMessage(&amp;apos;FAIL!!!&amp;apos;)
		end
	end	
end
```

----------


## Valma

> @ valma the error only cropped up on testing on test dummies and well your profile is not made to support that so everything is working fine for destro…
> 
> Hagara on LFR with a 360 ilvl equipped lock..... 19k dps… that is very good I think imo


Its not about dummy,its about your pet  :Big Grin:  I got a check for pet's npcid in PQ_Init() and it is a mathematic function wich will cause errors if you don't have pet.So I just forgot to add check if pet exists LOL So as for now it must work even if you don't have pet.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Haven't seen Boss around for some time... Started to worry.


last i heard i think he was doing some background work with somebody..... probably working on epic awesomeness that would blow ur socks off!!!!!

or he quit either or  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## yourson

> last i heard i think he was doing some background work with somebody..... probably working on epic awesomeness that would blow ur socks off!!!!!


Prefer to hope this is reason and that he will come and blow us apart with some sorted swing timer madness  :Smile: .

----------


## fluxflux

hi

i have found the perfect shadow rotation maybe mentally want this

HowToPriest.com &bull; View topic - [H2P] How to use the Tier 13 4-piece set bonus.

it does a round 2 k dps more as the new script

----------


## Kinky

@fluxflux: I've been aware of this since the PTR, and I've worked with Kilee about usages for this for quite some time, however, doing movement with PQR is quite... annoying to say the least.
If you take a look at my simmulation craft outputs from a couple of pages back, you'll notice that my action lists are pretty much identical to that of what Kilee posted, with the exception of some consolidation and removing useless parts.

I've actually taken this into account when I created my profile, with the exception of one thing: I don't clip Mind Flay after 2 ticks, then fire another one, Mine fire a continious 1.5x Mind Flay before starting --

Mind Flay 1.5x
Archangel
Mind Blast
Shadowfiend
Spellpower trinket
Mind Spike 4-5x
Mind Flay (the last 0.5-0.9 seconds Mind Blast is on CD)
Mind Blast

And it keeps doing that until Shadowfiend fades, at which you should already have a few seconds left on Archangel, this is where my "burn" rotation starts to re-cast Vampiric Touch (if you are anything like me and pre-cast it on pull), Shadow Word: Pain and Devouring Plague. They should all be able to be cast and up on your target between 0.3 to a second before you lose the Dark Archangel buff.

But as I was saying earlier, and with my announced updating today, I'm splitting my profile into 2 parts from now on; Your usual DoT/MB/MF profile, and the MB/MS profile that I've been playing around with for quite a while.

Edit:
An alternative would be to delay Mind Blast until after Shadowfiend, and not use Mind Spike/Mind blast on the last attack of Shadowfiend, but instead refreshing dots THEN cast Mind Blast and re-build Evangelism.

I've always got an ear for suggestions though and I'm working on getting SW: D to fire at a higher priority over Mind Spike (<=25%), so as to use
...
SW: D
Mind Spike x2
Mind Blast
...

----------


## Darkstylo

@mentally

Are you thinking of making a holy/disc pve profile?

----------


## Kinky

@Darkstylo: It's on the table when I'm done this updating my profiles now.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Darkstylo

> @Darkstylo: It's on the table when I'm done this updating my profiles now.


Awesome mate, was waiting for that!

----------


## kirbypro

why dont appair primary or secondary rotation to me? select char, and dont appair fire / frost / arcane or other....all class empty...plz help me ty

----------


## kirbypro

> why dont appair primary or secondary rotation to me? select char, and dont appair fire / frost / arcane or other....all class empty...plz help me ty


i need help coz have lot of acc...the old version work...but now i dont have any profile..no xelper profile in PQR2 : o

ps: i have another question, Counterspell work only to target or for example in 2v2 can fight dps and CS healer? ty ! hope any1 can help me! ty again


edit: i find profiles [ sry iam no0b ] - can any1 answer me about CS ? ty

----------


## kirbypro

> Here is an Assassination Rogue PVE, working on a PVP in there as well also contains the combat rotations, still need to finalize the shiv on enrage and the deadly throw on runners.
> enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> Abilities
> 
> 
> 
> ...






download link ?

----------


## abndrew82

> download link ?


Just copy and paste those 2 code parts into notepad and name them each as .xml

You will need a name like Snap_Rogue_Abilities and the same except rotation

Just look at how another profile is named

----------


## Xelper

Releasing a quick update as PQR v2.0.2 *Sorry for the 2 quick updates
If you aren't loading an external Lua file into WoW, or don't know what that means, you do not have to update.*

-Lua files will now be injected seperately instead of all as one, this would have caused problems if there were 2 variables, local or not, with the same name.
-If you click one of the "Rotation #" labels on the main PQR form it will perform a reload of your Lua files into PQR's memory... you will not be prompted. You only then need to do a /reloadui.

And just to clear up how it actually works:
Once per session (reloadui, log off then in, etc) your code will be injected when the user does something with starting/stopping PQR. 

Download PQR202.zip

----------


## bu_ba_911

updating now  :Stick Out Tongue:  working on consolidating all my most used Functions into this external lua idea. going to have to great creative with how i share so the average non-techy user knows how to install updates XD

----------


## soheil55

xelper 

hi dear i want to know do you give out any update for your retri paladin rotation ? i still using the rotation you gave out belong the pqr ver1.0 this one i upload it with my post if you give any update out plz let me know thanks 

xelper paladin.rar

----------


## yourson

> Releasing a quick update as PQR v2.0.2 *Sorry for the 2 quick updates
> If you aren't loading an external Lua file into WoW, or don't know what that means, you do not have to update.*
> 
> -Lua files will now be injected seperately instead of all as one, this would have caused problems if there were 2 variables, local or not, with the same name.
> -If you click one of the "Rotation #" labels on the main PQR form it will perform a reload of your Lua files into PQR's memory... you will not be prompted. You only then need to do a /reloadui.
> 
> And just to clear up how it actually works:
> Once per session (reloadui, log off then in, etc) your code will be injected when the user does something with starting/stopping PQR. 
> 
> Download PQR202.zip


Getting error when wanna DL. other files from same host are looking ok.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Getting error when wanna DL. other files from same host are looking ok.


i literally just downloaded it.... maybe try a different browser or clearing cache?

----------


## yourson

> i literally just downloaded it.... maybe try a different browser or clearing cache?


it worked now without changing anything... probably thayjust had a small glitch.

----------


## Xelper

> xelper 
> 
> hi dear i want to know do you give out any update for your retri paladin rotation ? i still using the rotation you gave out belong the pqr ver1.0 this one i upload it with my post if you give any update out plz let me know thanks


I wasn't planning on releasing it so soon, but here is an early copy:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/Xelper_PALADIN.zip

It should follow SimCrafts rotation for 2PC T13 exactly. I am not 100% sure on what the non-2pc rotation is, so you might need to tweak it if you do not have it.



```
actions+=/seal_of_truth
actions+=/judgement,if=buff.judgements_of_the_pure.down
actions+=/crusader_strike,if=holy_power<3
actions+=/judgement,if=buff.zealotry.down&holy_power<3
actions+=/inquisition,if=(buff.inquisition.down|buff.inquisition.remains<=2)&(holy_power>= 3|buff.divine_purpose.react)
actions+=/templars_verdict,if=buff.divine_purpose.react
actions+=/templars_verdict,if=holy_power=3
actions+=/exorcism,if=buff.the_art_of_war.react
actions+=/hammer_of_wrath
actions+=/judgement,if=set_bonus.tier13_2pc_melee&buff.zealotry.up&holy_power<3
actions+=/wait,sec=0.1,if=cooldown.crusader_strike.remains<0.2&cooldown.crusader_strike.re mains>0
actions+=/holy_wrath
actions+=/consecration,not_flying=1,if=mana>16000
actions+=/divine_plea
```

----------


## hablais

New Version works great and i love that interrupt list thing.

keep your work up!

greetz

----------


## K-Z

i am new in this program, i like to know how i can do my own profile as lock destruction, anyone has a guide or something? or a profile? how i can get the abilities? ty for help

----------


## Shamrockstar

> PQR (v2.0.1) Download Here



"This file is currently set to private". Sad panda!

Edit:Just saw the second download and grabbed it np np. Thanks!

----------


## Valma

> i am new in this program, i like to know how i can do my own profile as lock destruction, anyone has a guide or something? or a profile? how i can get the abilities? ty for help


OK,seems I need to update my sig for guys like this. (:

----------


## happydado

@valma
Hi m8 do u think that can u do 1 pvp profile for lock?

----------


## Xelper

Just an FYI I have updated the PQR Custom Functions documentation on the Wiki.

PQR Custom Functions - PQRotation Wiki

----------


## Stonedlaser

> i am new in this program, i like to know how i can do my own profile as lock destruction, anyone has a guide or something? or a profile? how i can get the abilities? ty for help


Sometimes I wonder if people even read one post in the thread they post. Or search or whatever. Valma has made excellent warlock rotations, personally I think the Destruction is the best one, rotationwise. 03-12-2012 ValmaWarlock.rar - valma-pqr-profiles - DESTRO+AFFLI+DEMO HUEHUEHUE - Advanced PQR profiles - Google Project Hosting
Read the notes if you wonder anything.

@Valma
Thanks for your update. On the dolls it just keeps hardcasting FG over and over even when in combat sometimes. No worries for me since I only play demo on Spine hc but still think it's a little weird. Also the right Ctrl command doesn't seem to work either, don't get a message saying I changed petswap or nothing. As I said, doesn't really bother me but it didn't gave me the chance to fully try out the spec on dolls. It never did Felstorm or managed to swap pets properly.

Anyway great job, again.

@Xelper
Very nice job, thanks for updates and what-not!
Cheers!

----------


## Valma

> Sometimes I wonder if people even read one post in the thread they post. Or search or whatever. Valma has made excellent warlock rotations, personally I think the Destruction is the best one, rotationwise. 03-12-2012 ValmaWarlock.rar - valma-pqr-profiles - DESTRO+AFFLI+DEMO HUEHUEHUE - Advanced PQR profiles - Google Project Hosting
> Read the notes if you wonder anything.
> 
> @Valma
> Thanks for your update. On the dolls it just keeps hardcasting FG over and over even when in combat sometimes. No worries for me since I only play demo on Spine hc but still think it's a little weird. Also the right Ctrl command doesn't seem to work either, don't get a message saying I changed petswap or nothing. As I said, doesn't really bother me but it didn't gave me the chance to fully try out the spec on dolls. It never did Felstorm or managed to swap pets properly.
> 
> Anyway great job, again.
> 
> @Xelper
> ...


All the changes I made was from work without any chance to test them.Now I'm at home and will look at this more closelly with tests >.<

----------


## MastaRage

> Profile updates, package includes:
> *Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Fire PvP, Arcane PvE)
> *Priest* (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
> *Hunter* (MM PvE, Survival PvE)
> *Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
> *Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
> *Death Knight* (Frost PvP)
> *Shaman* (Elemental PvE)
> Also included 2 text files with code necesary to auto gather herbs and archaelogy fragments
> ...


can this profiles still be used with 1.11 as i use Kickmydog's hunter profile mainy, and then yours on certain fights.

----------


## Valma

@Xelper
SetRecastDelay called TOOOOOOOOO many times when we are casting a spell with casttime.In what events you are using this function?
For spells without casttime its called only 1 time per cast as it should.

Plus something programside breaks my debug window code a bit :/ It loads only messageframe,no background,no border.Will try it in external lua.

----------


## darkayo

@Xelper : AOE rotation is good. But single target does ... nothing.
Anyone got same problem ?

----------


## Xelper

> @Xelper
> SetRecastDelay called TOOOOOOOOO many times when we are casting a spell with casttime.In what events you are using this function?
> For spells without casttime its called only 1 time per cast as it should.
> 
> Plus something programside breaks my debug window code a bit :/ It loads only messageframe,no background,no border.Will try it in external lua.


The reason SetRecastDelay is called so often is because of spells that have a cast time but also have a travel time. It is not very resource intensive at all, it just spams the hell out of the debug log on Advanced.

Say you have an ability that has a 2s cast time, that you cast to put up a buff as priority number one, and that you cast as a filler when everything else is on cooldown. The cast is longer than your GCD, and has a 1.5 second max flight time from 40 yards. 

Here is the problem, with only using UNIT_SPELLCAST_SUCCEEDED (we cant use SENT because that can send and it wont cast because you are on GCD):
You cast the spell, it has a delay of 2 seconds. Prior to your spell fully casting, you are already off GCD and ready to start casting the next ability. The bot is thinking "Oh I need to put up this buff still" so it is queueing up that same ability even though you do not want it to cast. You then end up casting that same ability twice in a row.

If you have a better solution I would love to hear it. I do not want to try to use SPELLCAST_SENT to mark it as delayed, then SPELLCAST_FAILED to mark it as not delayed because that could cause the bot to skip over the ability for a cycle and try to cast something else. The bot is performing a dozen other checks per ability anyway, 1 more check for a complete ability check cycle isn't going to cause any major issues.

EDIT: I could use SPELLCAST_START and then require a longer delay, but it will still need to use SPELLCAST_SUCCEEDED because instant cast spells only use _SENT and _SUCCEEDED. It would also cause problems with profiles who have already used lower delays.

EDIT2: On the topic of your message window being broken. Are you using escape sequences in your strings anywhere like \" or \r \n \t etc. The bot takes all of your ability code and performs a loadstring() on it to get it into a function. Unfortunately this requires that I do some auto-formatting on escape sequence strings and convert quotes into \" to preserve them so the ability can get into a single line string for loadstring(). If you can upload the debug code somewhere I would take a look at it to see if this auto-formatting is working properly or causing an issue.

It will work fine if you move it to an external .lua file, though. No formatting occurs there.

----------


## Xelper

> @Xelper : AOE rotation is good. But single target does ... nothing.
> Anyone got same problem ?


Ooops- I included some debug code in my rotation on accident.

Go into the ability editor and remove "PQR_Test("Hello")" from the ability "Crusader Strike (<3 HP)" and hit save. I'll repost in a bit.

I reuploaded it...
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/Xelper_PALADIN.zip

----------


## darkayo

Yay, thanks ! You're the one.
I test it now  :Smile:

----------


## Valma

> The reason SetRecastDelay is called so often is because of spells that have a cast time but also have a travel time. It is not very resource intensive at all, it just spams the hell out of the debug log on Advanced.
> 
> Say you have an ability that has a 2s cast time, that you cast to put up a buff as priority number one, and that you cast as a filler when everything else is on cooldown. The cast is longer than your GCD, and has a 1.5 second max flight time from 40 yards. 
> 
> Here is the problem, with only using UNIT_SPELLCAST_SUCCEEDED (we cant use SENT because that can send and it wont cast because you are on GCD):
> You cast the spell, it has a delay of 2 seconds. Prior to your spell fully casting, you are already off GCD and ready to start casting the next ability. The bot is thinking "Oh I need to put up this buff still" so it is queueing up that same ability even though you do not want it to cast. You then end up casting that same ability twice in a row.
> 
> If you have a better solution I would love to hear it. I do not want to try to use SPELLCAST_SENT to mark it as delayed, then SPELLCAST_FAILED to mark it as not delayed because that could cause the bot to skip over the ability for a cycle and try to cast something else. The bot is performing a dozen other checks per ability anyway, 1 more check for a complete ability check cycle isn't going to cause any major issues.


UNIT_SPELLCAST_START fires only when we start casting a spell with casttime and not instant cast.


```
	function events:UNIT_SPELLCAST_START(...)
		if (select(1, ...) == PQ_player or select(1, ...) == PQ_RaidIndex) then	
			if PQ_Skills[select(5, ...)] then
				PQ_Skills[select(5, ...)].nexttest = select(6, UnitCastingInfo(PQ_player)) / 1000 + PQ_Skills[select(5, ...)].delay
			end
		end
	end
```

This is what I got and it works fine.Fires only for your spells,then I'm setting RecastDelay= spellcasttime + abilitydelay
So for spells that needs to be chaincasted like Incinerate you can set abilitydelay to negative value and for spells that grants buffs like Soul Fire you can set this to travel time :/

Furthermore you need to use UNIT_SPELLCAST_SUCCEEDED to grab instantcasts also.

----------


## hbkx1

@ Valma when the fix is in for the felguard recast it should be perfect the dps is amazing

----------


## stec2012

Ye the rotations look super Slick Valma, just the Demo one constant casting Felguard sucks :P

----------


## Xelper

> UNIT_SPELLCAST_START fires only when we start casting a spell with casttime and not instant cast.
> 
> 
> ```
>     function events:UNIT_SPELLCAST_START(...)
>         if (select(1, ...) == PQ_player or select(1, ...) == PQ_RaidIndex) then    
>             if PQ_Skills[select(5, ...)] then
>                 PQ_Skills[select(5, ...)].nexttest = select(6, UnitCastingInfo(PQ_player)) / 1000 + PQ_Skills[select(5, ...)].delay
>             end
> ...


Fair enough, I already use UNIT_SPELLCAST_SUCCEEDED for instant casts. What I am going to do is this:
On UNIT_SPELLCAST_START:
If recastDelay > 0 set delay to: spell cast time + recastDelay
On UNIT_SPELLCAST_SUCCEEDED:
Set delay to: recastDelay
On UNIT_SPELLCAST_INTERRUPTED (if you move, stopcasting, etc, etc):
Set delay to: 0

----------


## Valma

I don't got what you all mean on constantly casting felguard :/ Downloaded profile from my googlecode(as you all do) and started it.When I start it - it doesn't try to cast felguard,then if I will take bossdummy in target it WILL cast felguard TWICE(yes I know about that,fix will be a bit later) then if I attack bossdummy it pops felstorm,soulburn and so on,waits till felstorm falls of from FG and then summons FH.From this point it starts to use soul fire under soulburn.This is bosslogic.

If I get out of fight and press right ctrl it notifies on screen and actually changes logic so if you got notify PETSWAP OFF you can summon FH and you will see that FG isn't summoned.

----------


## Valma

> Fair enough, I already use UNIT_SPELLCAST_SUCCEEDED for instant casts. What I am going to do is this:
> On UNIT_SPELLCAST_START:
> If recastDelay > 0 set delay to: spell cast time + recastDelay
> On UNIT_SPELLCAST_SUCCEEDED:
> Set delay to: recastDelay
> On UNIT_SPELLCAST_INTERRUPTED (if you move, stopcasting, etc, etc):
> Set delay to: 0


This is a bit wrong,coz as I said for chaincasting spells you need recastDelay to be set to negative value.Plus this check is not needed at all,just go for delay=spell cast time + recastDelay

Or you are comparing "spellwillbeavailable" = GetTime()+recast to current GetTime()+PQR_SpellAvailableTime in PQ_IsSpellAvailable?

----------


## stec2012

For me Valma and i think for others it seems to be stuck in felguard loop and just recasts it over and over, il try again in a mo when i get out of LFR

EDIT: Trying now and once i enter combat it stops loop, il post again when boss fight finishes to see if it resumes summoning or not.

EDIT: Going through boss fight with STANDART posted in middle of screen, should it fade out? and right CTRl does nothing during fight for me at moment.

EDIT: Boss fight over and Felguard looping resumes, Right CTRL Does nothign out of combat either for me  :Frown:

----------


## Mpzor

Cant wait for an update from kickmydog  :Smile:  Best profiles for a surv hunter by far, imo ofc  :Wink:

----------


## slipciok

There is any page witch PQR rotations? I'm looking good pve rotation for my arms warrior, and i can only find Buuba or Boss (but boss is only for boss in raids and bubba mosty pvp).

----------


## Taran32

@Xelper 

Your new Ret profile is only spamming LUA errors + auto-attacking. Is is only supposed to be used with PQR2? It did the same for me on that one as well. I grabbed the version you uploaded just a few posts back, so it should have been the most recent.

----------


## Valma

> For me Valma and i think for others it seems to be stuck in felguard loop and just recasts it over and over, il try again in a mo when i get out of LFR
> 
> EDIT: Trying now and once i enter combat it stops loop, il post again when boss fight finishes to see if it resumes summoning or not.
> 
> EDIT: Going through boss fight with STANDART posted in middle of screen, should it fade out? and right CTRl does nothing during fight for me at moment.
> 
> EDIT: Boss fight over and Felguard looping resumes, Right CTRL Does nothign out of combat either for me


Are you sure that you are using my LAST updated rotation from DOWNLOAD section?Coz SVN was not update for some fixes  :Big Grin:  Updated SVN now.

----------


## Xelper

> @Xelper 
> 
> Your new Ret profile is only spamming LUA errors + auto-attacking. Is is only supposed to be used with PQR2? It did the same for me on that one as well. I grabbed the version you uploaded just a few posts back, so it should have been the most recent.


I am not 100% sure if it would load in PQR1.1. Best to be safe and use 2.0. The spell delay stuff certainly wouldn't work in 1.x.

Make sure you have the latest version.
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PALADIN_Abilities.zip

----------


## stec2012

> Are you sure that you are using my LAST updated rotation from DOWNLOAD section?Coz SVN was not update for some fixes  Updated SVN now.


Haha that may be the issue on my DK now il try again later :P

----------


## sheuron

> can this profiles still be used with 1.11 as i use Kickmydog's hunter profile mainy, and then yours on certain fights.


No. But you can use old profiles, the diferencie is new PQR functions used.

----------


## MastaRage

Okay I didn't upgrade yet, so using ur older ones still and KMD's

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I am not 100% sure if it would load in PQR1.1. Best to be safe and use 2.0. The spell delay stuff certainly wouldn't work in 1.x.
> 
> Make sure you have the latest version.
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PALADIN_Abilities.zip


I've been working with kmd for an updated aspects switcher. We talked about ideas, he may have something in the work now lol. After he's done I see no reason why anyone wouldn't want the updated functions of pqr 2 :-) 

Sent from my phone.

----------


## Xelper

Should really only take about 5 minutes to fix KMDs stuff.

Create 2 functions (Put this at the top of the rotation):
Ability: Initialize 
Spell ID: 0


```
if kmdInit == nil then
	kmdInit = true
	function PQ_SwitchToHawk()
		if UnitBuffID("player", 13165) == nil then
			CastSpellByID(13165, "player")
		end
	end
	
	function PQ_SwitchToFox()
		local FoxBuff = UnitBuffID("player", 82661)
		if PQR_IsMoving(1) == true and FoxBuff == nil and UnitExists("target") then
			CastSpellByID(82661, "player")
		end
	end
end
```

Then in all of the abilities you want to cast Hawk for, change the code from:


```
return true
```

to:


```
PQ_SwitchToHawk() return true
```

Then for Steady/Cobra Shot, change the code to:


```
PQ_SwitchToFox() return true
```

----------


## firepong

> I am not 100% sure if it would load in PQR1.1. Best to be safe and use 2.0. The spell delay stuff certainly wouldn't work in 1.x.
> 
> Make sure you have the latest version.
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PALADIN_Abilities.zip


Nice profile. Had to remove all the /startattack from actions under all spells though  :Wink:  Works perfect after removing all of them.

----------


## Budoy

@Xelper


Ooops- I included some debug code in my rotation on accident.

Go into the ability editor and remove "PQR_Test("Hello")" from the ability "Crusader Strike (<3 HP)" and hit save. I'll repost in a bit.

I reuploaded it...
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/Xelper_PALADIN.zip



it wont switch seal of u use the AOE

----------


## Budoy

nm i got it, u put the spell ID on recast delay

----------


## Xelper

> nm i got it, u put the spell ID on recast delay


Good catch, thanks for letting me know.  :Smile: 

Reupoaded with that fixed. I also added out of combat seal switching.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/Xelper_PALADIN.zip

----------


## sheuron

Improved a bit the Ultraxion code for warrior tank, can be use by anyone changing the spellid of defensive cooldowns.

What this does: Click the big buttom when the Hour of Twilight is about to cast and dont got Shield Wall or Last Stand buff.



```
-- Avoid Hour of Twilight on Ultraxion, Delete next 3 lines if you are working as tank
local channelSpell, _, _, _, _, endTime = UnitCastingInfo("boss1")
if channelSpell == GetSpellInfo(109417) and endTime/1000 - GetTime() < 1.1 
and not UnitBuffID("player",871) and not UnitBuffID("player",12975) 
then RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1") end
```

This way all you need to do as tank is to use defensive cooldown when you want to be hit by Hour of twilight.

Some examples to skip buttom click and take hit:

and not UnitBuffID("player",4543 :Cool:  -- Mage used iceblock
and not UnitBuffID("player",31224) -- Rogue used Cloak of Shadows
and not UnitBuffID("player",47585) -- Priest used Dispersion
and not UnitBuffID("player",48707) -- DK used Anti-Magic Shell

----------


## MastaRage

I see the cooldowns for most other classes but is there any way to add deterrence in for hunters?

----------


## imdasandman

> I see the cooldowns for most other classes but is there any way to add deterrence in for hunters?


and not UnitBuffID("player",19263) -- this is the spell id I found off of wowhead.

----------


## MastaRage

so it would look like this and I would have to click deterrence or it auto clicks?
-if I have to click deterrence for it to not click the button how early do i have to click before?>




> -- Avoid Hour of Twilight on Ultraxion, Delete next 3 lines if you are working as tank
> local channelSpell, _, _, _, _, endTime = UnitCastingInfo("boss1")
> if channelSpell == GetSpellInfo(109417) and endTime/1000 - GetTime() < 1.1 
> and not UnitBuffID("player",19263)
> then RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1") end

----------


## fluxflux

@ Firepong iss our Moonkin profile with mousover dots and focus dots?

----------


## johnnydnight

I dont know what i am doing wrong but i have been unable to get the profiles to show up at all i see the program running fine but when it comes to loading the profiles .. nothing works i have added what appears to be the updated profiles or tried using the old ones and they fail to work

----------


## sheuron

> so it would look like this and I would have to click deterrence or it auto clicks?
> -if I have to click deterrence for it to not click the button how early do i have to click before?>


The rotation dont know when your raid leader ask you to use Deterrance. What this does is click the buttom when you dont have any buff active than makes you survive the hit. You must use deterrance manually.

----------


## MastaRage

> The rotation dont know when your raid leader ask you to use Deterrance. What this does is click the buttom when you dont have any buff active than makes you survive the hit. You must use deterrance manually.


Ya that's how it seemed to me, but at how many seconds before HoT does it click the button? 
Like what is a good "safe" time to click deterrence (lasts 5 sec) before it opts to use the button is what i'm trying to ask.

----------


## firepong

> @ Firepong iss our Moonkin profile with mousover dots and focus dots?


At the moment, no mouseover or focus DoT's. I can add in the focus pretty easily, but It will take me some time to do mouseover. Give me a few hours and I'll see what I can do.

----------


## fluxflux

sounds good  :Smile:  i need and can test @ wednesday on heroic encounters

----------


## imdasandman

> Ya that's how it seemed to me, but at how many seconds before HoT does it click the button? 
> Like what is a good "safe" time to click deterrence (lasts 5 sec) before it opts to use the button is what i'm trying to ask.


5 sec buff
I believe it hits the button 1000ms or 1 sec before it goes off

so hit it 2-3 seconds before.

----------


## sheuron

> Ya that's how it seemed to me, but at how many seconds before HoT does it click the button? 
> Like what is a good "safe" time to click deterrence (lasts 5 sec) before it opts to use the button is what i'm trying to ask.


Half cast bar

----------


## linex7

I've searched through here but haven't seen anything of this nature, but can anyone recommend a rotation for leveling as a Ret Pally?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I've searched through here but haven't seen anything of this nature, but can anyone recommend a rotation for leveling as a Ret Pally?


there aren't many leveling profiles out there actually.... i don't recall any ret ones personally....

i am currently working on a leveling Holy one, but it's still in development, and the scaling process doesn't seem to be working as intended at last report  :Frown:

----------


## linex7

> there aren't many leveling profiles out there actually.... i don't recall any ret ones personally....
> 
> i am currently working on a leveling Holy one, but it's still in development, and the scaling process doesn't seem to be working as intended at last report


Well, I will keep an eye out for it! Hope you can get it working as you would like.

----------


## BHLDepression

Im confused on why the profiles now dont work on lower level toons, I figured it would just skip over the abilty... Yet im not the biggest coder in the world so i wouldnt know better.

----------


## Kinkeh

I'm not sure why but I'm honestly noticing a decent dps decrease between the changes you made in delay with 2.0 and 2.1 I'm actually getting questioned by my guild Lol.

----------


## darksahde

> Im confused on why the profiles now dont work on lower level toons, I figured it would just skip over the abilty... Yet im not the biggest coder in the world so i wouldnt know better.


If the program does not detect certain skill in your book, it'll treat it as an error and stop working altogether, instead of skipping it.

----------


## imdasandman

> I'm not sure why but I'm honestly noticing a decent dps decrease between the changes you made in delay with 2.0 and 2.1 I'm actually getting questioned by my guild Lol.


than revert back to 2.0 because the opposite is happening to me... 2.1 was an increase where as 2.0 was a decrease

----------


## Xelper

> I'm not sure why but I'm honestly noticing a decent dps decrease between the changes you made in delay with 2.0 and 2.1 I'm actually getting questioned by my guild Lol.


There are no functional differences in how a rotation is executed between 1.1 and 2.0 with the exception of perform before and perform after being removed. The WoW code is almost exactly the same... the only thing that has really changed is how the data gets from Windows -> WoW, and how that data is handled on the program side. The injection into WoW takes less than a second to occur, so that won't cause any differences in DPS.

I would:
1) Load the old PQR and go through all of the abilities and check for "Perform Before" and "Perform After" code. There is a tab for each in the Ability Edtitor.
2) Make sure Display Lua errors is enabled. If the rotation is throwing Lua errors it is not running right.

If both of those check out and you can run the bot a few times under the same circumstances in both 1.1 and 2.0 and monitor DPS I would be interested in seeing it.
Remember: Always close PQR, /console reloadui, then start PQR when changing versions.

----------


## Kinkeh

> There are no functional differences in how a rotation is executed between 1.1 and 2.0 with the exception of perform before and perform after being removed. The WoW code is almost exactly the same... the only thing that has really changed is how the data gets from Windows -> WoW, and how that data is handled on the program side. The injection into WoW takes less than a second to occur, so that won't cause any differences in DPS.
> 
> I would:
> 1) Load the old PQR and go through all of the abilities and check for "Perform Before" and "Perform After" code. There is a tab for each in the Ability Edtitor.
> 2) Make sure Display Lua errors is enabled. If the rotation is throwing Lua errors it is not running right.
> 
> If both of those check out and you can run the bot a few times under the same circumstances in both 1.1 and 2.0 and monitor DPS I would be interested in seeing it.
> Remember: Always close PQR, /console reloadui, then start PQR when changing versions.


I did what you said, I removed some junk code in my rotation and I think it was something I did recently on my end and my code, thanks for the help.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> there aren't many leveling profiles out there actually.... i don't recall any ret ones personally....
> 
> i am currently working on a leveling Holy one, but it's still in development, and the scaling process doesn't seem to be working as intended at last report


hmm I actually just tested out my scaling idea.... and it seems like it SHOULD be working haha.... So i'm going to finish up coding some Cooldowns then release a sneak peak for leveling HPally's.

This will not be ready for HC Raiding Players as I'm no where near happy with my Spell Stop Casting yet (probably going to borrow the old one until I get a new one all worked out)

The level scaling ability will also make it super easy for any raiding Pally to tweak the numbers to their own needs  :Smile:  the only one not currently scale-able by this method is Holy Radiance, but working out a plan to make that plausible to XD

----------


## hbkx1

Anyone figure out why it keeps casting felguard over and over and over until u attack something for Valma's profile?

----------


## Gorthok

I'm still around guys, I made a boomkin profile and an ele shaman profile i'll upload later this week. 


I like the new forum format -_-

----------


## Valma

> Anyone figure out why it keeps casting felguard over and over and over until u attack something for Valma's profile?


This is a part of code that handles FG summoning:


```
		--SUMMON FELGUARD
		if not PQ_InCombat then
			if PQ_PetID ~= 37481 and PQ_SwapPets then
				return 30146, nil
			end
		end
		--SUMMON FELGUARD
```

As you can see it will cast it ONLY if NOT in combat,if SwapPets flag is set to true(it is false by default,auto sets to true when you select bossmob,autosets to false when you select not bossmob,can be switched manually to true/false by pressing RCTRL(will provide notify on screen)) and if pet's npcid is NOT 37481(which is felguard actually).

The only thing that can really broke this code is that in your locale FG's npcid is somehow different while spellid for FG is the same.You can check it easilly - start wow,log on your lock,start pqr 2.0,press button to start rotation and then press it again to stop it.Now print /pqd and mouseover on your pets frame while FG is active.

Remember the number you got after all checks for buffs/debuffs that Debug window will print and post this number here.

EDIT: There are 40 downloads of last version package and only 3 people posted problems with felguard loopcasting.So most likelly its something wrong on your side.What else you can do is install PQR 2.0 in some different test folder,redownload package (not SVN),extract it into this folder,start wow and ensure that you are loading exactly THIS new clean PQR.

----------


## Noelpqr

```
if not PQ_InCombat then
```

i thought that mean if not in combat? but i could be wrong

----------


## Valma

> ```
> if not PQ_InCombat then
> ```
> 
> i thought that mean if not in combat? but i could be wrong


Ye,just woke up,and misstyped a bit  :Big Grin:

----------


## Noelpqr

> The only thing that can really broke this code is that in your locale FG's npcid is somehow different while spellid for FG is the same.You can check it easilly - start wow,log on your lock,start pqr 2.0,press button to start rotation and then press it again to stop it.Now print /pqd and mouseover on your pets frame while FG is active.
> 
> Remember the number you got after all checks for buffs/debuffs that Debug window will print and post this number here.
> 
> EDIT: There are 40 downloads of last version package and only 3 people posted problems with felguard loopcasting.So most likelly its something wrong on your side.What else you can do is install PQR 2.0 in some different test folder,redownload package (not SVN),extract it into this folder,start wow and ensure that you are loading exactly THIS new clean PQR.


Yea the npcid for pet are different from chr to chr and even time if i am not mistaken it gave me headache to find away to replace the pet till i found that u can check this spell the pet used
so i made this code to do it 



```
local SB = UnitPower("player", 7)
local SBcd =GetSpellCooldown(74434)
local felg = IsSpellKnown(89751, true)
if ( UnitExists("pet") == nil  and SB >=1 and SBcd == 0) or (felg ~= true and SB ~=0 and SBcd == 0) then 
CastSpellByID(74434)
return true 

else
if UnitExists("pet") == nil   or felg ~= true then 
return true end
end
```

I know that this code need some work but heck i stopped playing my lock longtime ago

----------


## fluxflux

@ fIREPONG ANY NEWS FOR THE bOOmkin Profil?

----------


## Meatglue

@Sheuron

The counterspell ability is used on melee such as warriors and rogues. 
Pretty embarassing, if you can think of a way to solve that let me know. 
Been called out on it and recently took notice.

----------


## Valma

> Yea the npcid for pet are different from chr to chr and even time if i am not mistaken it gave me headache to find away to replace the pet till i found that u can check this spell the pet used
> so i made this code to do it 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local SB = UnitPower("player", 7)
> local SBcd =GetSpellCooldown(74434)
> local felg = IsSpellKnown(89751, true)
> ...


Actually npcids are always the same for different pets.GUID changes,not npcid which is -12 to -9 symbol of GUID.

----------


## firepong

> @ fIREPONG ANY NEWS FOR THE bOOmkin Profil?


Yeah, the focus is mostly done, but I've hit a roadblock on moonfire/sunfire. Jus't haven't gotten it to work the way I want it to yet.

@ Xelper

With the release of v2.0.x, I've noticed that every now and then, when I'm running a profile, it suddenly freezes up and won't let me cast a spell, even when I try to do it manually. When I exit PQR, I can cast my spells again. But when I start PQR and the rotation starts running again, it seems to lock up randomly. A few times were just on a dummy trying to get my Moonkin profile done, then when I was on my warlock using Valma's profile, it locked up then as well. Like I said, I can exit PQR, don't even have to do a reload, then load it back and it runs smoothly again till it suddenly locks back up.

Any ideas on why it's doing this. Like I said, with PQR still open when it locks up, I can't even cast a spell manually, but when I exit out of it, WoW goes back to normal and I can cast again. 

Think it might be a safety measure Blizzard has added in somewhere? There is no LUA errors, so I can't figure out what is causing it.

----------


## Valma

firepong,have you tried Demo spec with my rotation?Do you got FG loopcasting out of combat too?

----------


## firepong

> firepong,have you tried Demo spec with my rotation?Do you got FG loopcasting out of combat too?


I actually haven't tried Demo yet. My specs are Destro/Afflic for the simple fact that I don't have to reforge every time I change specs  :Cool: . I'll have to try Demo tomorrow lol.

----------


## Valma

> I actually haven't tried Demo yet. My specs are Destro/Afflic for the simple fact that I don't have to reforge every time I change specs . I'll have to try Demo tomorrow lol.


Dunno I use reforge haste to 2681 then go for mastery.So it is good for demo too,more better on multitarget.

----------


## fluxflux

how can i do this in a script?

#showtooltip
/castsequence [nomod] reset=10 Wild Mushroom, Wild Mushroom, Wild Mushroom, Wild Mushroom: detonate and if starfall ready starfall 

i want this as separat script but i dont no^^ i want the perfect aoe with firebongs single rotation 

we dont have a perfect moonkin script pls works for this^^

----------


## LtButterman

@Boss

Hey just noticed you had SD7.3 and SMF4.4 out.. Are they the most recent? Since I thought SD7.1 was the most reliable so far :s and haven't noticed another release.

----------


## yourson

> @Boss
> 
> Hey just noticed you had SD7.3 and SMF4.4 out.. Are they the most recent? Since I thought SD7.1 was the most reliable so far :s and haven't noticed another release.


Yup, they are.

----------


## hbkx1

@valma I dunno wtf happened but I started the profile this morning and the loop stopped and everything is amazing lol. Only thing I've done was last night I deleted the entire section for summoning FG but that didnt fix the problem at that time after restarting and everything. One thing I did different today was just display /pqd...I wouldnt think showing the window one time would make a difference lol..... Thank you sir lock profile is amazing as usual.

----------


## LtButterman

> Yup, they are.


So 7.3 and 4.4 are the optimal versions? I thought I read few pages back they didn't pull as much dps :l

----------


## Darkstylo

@Xelper

Now being at version 2.0.2 is it still in beta? :-P

----------


## Valma

> @valma I dunno wtf happened but I started the profile this morning and the loop stopped and everything is amazing lol. Only thing I've done was last night I deleted the entire section for summoning FG but that didnt fix the problem at that time after restarting and everything. One thing I did different today was just display /pqd...I wouldnt think showing the window one time would make a difference lol..... Thank you sir lock profile is amazing as usual.


The fix was not /pqd  :Big Grin:  Actually as I can see it is something with cache :/

----------


## kwdapkada

Somebody can update this addon - PQInterface for PQR2 +?

----------


## yourson

> Somebody can update this addon - PQInterface for PQR2 +?


Creator is working on it.

----------


## Xelper

> @Xelper
> 
> Now being at version 2.0.2 is it still in beta? :-P


Oh I removed the beta tag from the title at 1.1, but apparently the forum refuses to update the listing  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Creator is working on it.


oh rly? i thought he had dropped that project to  :Stick Out Tongue: 

glad to hear he didn't  :Smile:

----------


## Xelper

diesall is actually working on a brand new version of PQInterface, that should work much better than the previous version that had to try to figure out what was happening based on chat information. The new version receives events (rotation started, stopped, interrupt started, stopped, ability casting, etc).

----------


## PIPOL13

Xelper
and this new version is fully working? or worth the wait when you do everything to the end?

----------


## Darkstylo

> Xelper
> and this new version is fully working? or worth the wait when you do everything to the end?


PQR 2.0.2 itself is working fine.
If you're talking about PQInterface is an addon which is not required ;-)

----------


## Starphall

anybody can link me a good updated (with updated aoe) enhance shammy profile ? try to work on mine...im not really good at it lol

----------


## TehVoyager

> anybody can link me a good updated (with updated aoe) enhance shammy profile ? try to work on mine...im not really good at it lol



Click the search thread button. type in "Shaman Http" click search. start from the last page (newest posts)

----------


## MastaRage

@Sheuron If only you could make a resto shaman profile as awesome as the ele for pve.
No even in good ele gear and pulling 21k, I think is impressive.

----------


## [Blinded]

Can't edit profiles cuz PQR crashed everytime when i clicked on "ability editor".
OS : Win 7 64bit
WoW : x86

----------


## Valma

> Can't edit profiles cuz PQR crashed everytime when i clicked on "ability editor".
> OS : Win 7 64bit
> WoW : x86


Use notepad2,e-text and similar programs ... easy huh (: BTW there are side modifications for this editors with lua syntax hightlighting for them.

----------


## Kinky

Or he could simply use Notepad++. :P

----------


## zeloch

This is russian client translators for sheuron's mage profile:



```
  function SpecialAggro(t)
local mob = { "Тренировочный манекен", "Тренировочный манекен рейдера", "Искаженный дух",
                         "Смотритель кладки из племени Амани", "Цепи Хаккара", "Голова Магмаря", 
                         "Боевой разрушитель", "Озумат", "Правая нога", "Левая нога", "Ледяная гробница",
                         "Восставший вурдалак", "Магическая воронка", "Горящие сухожилия", "Крыло", 
                         "Громадное щупальце", "Сумеречный штурмовой дракон", "Гориона", "Ледяной склеп",
                         "Сумеречный сапер", "Сын пламени","Повелитель ужаса - истощитель","Паучонок-пеплопряд"}  
    for _,v in ipairs(mob) do if UnitName(t) == v then return true end end
  end
```



```
  function HoldCooldown(cd)
    if GetMinimapZoneText() == "Смертокрыл" and UnitName("target") ~= "Горящие сухожилия" and cd >= 1
    then return true end
    if UnitName("target") == "Полководец Зон`озз" and not UnitDebuffID("target",104031) and cd >= 3 
    then return true end
    if UnitName("boss1") == "Алисразор" and not UnitDebuffID("boss1",99432) and cd >= 3 
    then return true end
  end
```



```
-- Try to aim on Darkmoon Faerie Cannon
local canontime = select(7,UnitBuffID("player",102116))
if canontime and canontime - GetTime() < 1.15 then CancelUnitBuff("player","Волшебные крылья") end
```

+rep, plz  :Smile:

----------


## firepong

> Can't edit profiles cuz PQR crashed everytime when i clicked on "ability editor".
> OS : Win 7 64bit
> WoW : x86


Make sure you got all the latest updates on .Net Framework. Xelper updated PQR to .Net 4.0. Might not have all the patches and everything.

----------


## cukiemunster

Hey Mentally, I seem to recall that you were making a Feral DPS profile. Any word on it? Currently I am using Firekitteh, and it is working pretty good. However, I seem to get beat by lower geared toons, and idk why. With a 395 kitty, I can't seem to break 90% ranking on WoL even on Zonozz, which is pretty much a gimmick fight anymore.

----------


## stec2012

Seems using Onya Resto shaman i cant cast greater healing wave out of combat while the rotation is enabled.

Using new PQR.

Not seen if it works in combat yet so will check in a mo.

EDIT: does work in combat :S

----------


## svs

> anybody can link me a good updated (with updated aoe) enhance shammy profile ? try to work on mine...im not really good at it lol


[Blinded]'s Shaman Profile v1.2

----------


## firepong

> Hey Mentally, I seem to recall that you were making a Feral DPS profile. Any word on it? Currently I am using Firekitteh, and it is working pretty good. However, I seem to get beat by lower geared toons, and idk why. With a 395 kitty, I can't seem to break 90% ranking on WoL even on Zonozz, which is pretty much a gimmick fight anymore.


You sure somethings not wrong? How are your forges looking? I'm full Mastery/Crit and I always pull my SimCraft numbers with my updated rotation. Is your latency in game set to your world+home+ 250?

----------


## Xelper

> Can't edit profiles cuz PQR crashed everytime when i clicked on "ability editor".
> OS : Win 7 64bit
> WoW : x86


Can you send me the error please.

----------


## fluxflux

> You sure somethings not wrong? How are your forges looking? I'm full Mastery/Crit and I always pull my SimCraft numbers with my updated rotation. Is your latency in game set to your world+home+ 250?


how i handle this?durabilty check pqr or ingame wow latenz set to my latenz+250?

and what does the moonkin profil?  :Smile: )

----------


## cukiemunster

> You sure somethings not wrong? How are your forges looking? I'm full Mastery/Crit and I always pull my SimCraft numbers with my updated rotation. Is your latency in game set to your world+home+ 250?


I also am full reforged Mastery/Crit. Latency is typically ~75/175ms. Level 85 Tauren Druid | WoW World of Warcraft Armory Profiles | Masked Armory is the link to my anonymous armory if you wanted to check anything specific. Unfortunately I have not found any anonymous armory sites that show reforging. I am not sure exactly what you mean by setting my latency for world+home+250, so this may be an unknown issue to me. Could you clarify this? I only started using PQR about a month ago, so I am still partly a noob.

EDIT: OK, so under settings, the Ability Check Delay should be world+home+250ms for latency?

----------


## farnumdizzle

I've been using Valma's rotation for demonology warlocks and it works great! the only problem i have is that it won't summon a felhunter when you run out of soul shards. felhunter is the highest single target dps, so keeping the felguard out is a dps loss. could anyone explain the code so i could try and make it so it will hard cast a felhunter and not try to summon a felguard when you run out of soul shards? thanks for any help.

----------


## ipass

@xelper Hi i was wondering how you can use a trinket in PQR 2.2?
I know your previous version had it so you can add more to actions
example ... 
action /startattack
/use 13
/use 14
/use trinket

i was just wondering if this is possible in new version)

thanks

ipass

----------


## firepong

> how i handle this?durabilty check pqr or ingame wow latenz set to my latenz+250?
> 
> and what does the moonkin profil? )


I can post what I've got atm. Still doesn't do Moonfire/SunFire on Focus, but I do have Insect swarm working. You want it?




> I also am full reforged Mastery/Crit. Latency is typically ~75/175ms. Level 85 Tauren Druid | WoW World of Warcraft Armory Profiles | Masked Armory is the link to my anonymous armory if you wanted to check anything specific. Unfortunately I have not found any anonymous armory sites that show reforging. I am not sure exactly what you mean by setting my latency for world+home+250, so this may be an unknown issue to me. Could you clarify this? I only started using PQR about a month ago, so I am still partly a noob.
> 
> EDIT: OK, so under settings, the Ability Check Delay should be world+home+250ms for latency?


Naa, not the latency checker in PQR, the one in-game. Its under Interface>Combat> Lag tolerance. Set this to home+World+250

EDIT* Yours is pretty close to mine, set it to 330 for Lag tolerance.

----------


## cukiemunster

> Naa, not the latency checker in PQR, the one in-game. Its under Interface>Combat> Lag tolerance. Set this to home+World+250
> 
> EDIT* Yours is pretty close to mine, set it to 330 for Lag tolerance.


Ok, I did this, and I will test it out in raid tonight, TYVM. I was never aware that was an option >.>

Also, I changed that setting in PQR. What was default so i can change it back, or what should it be for your profile?

----------


## fluxflux

@ firepong what you think how long to work for finished?

----------


## firepong

> Ok, I did this, and I will test it out in raid tonight, TYVM. I was never aware that was an option >.>
> 
> Also, I changed that setting in PQR. What was default so i can change it back, or what should it be for your profile?


Set the ones in PQR Settings to 50ms. That is default and what I have always used




> @ firepong what you think how long to work for finished?


I'll upload my latest profile here in a few minutes. I'll post back with a Changelog and Instuctions in a new post after that,

----------


## Xelper

> @xelper Hi i was wondering how you can use a trinket in PQR 2.2?
> I know your previous version had it so you can add more to actions
> example ... 
> action /startattack
> /use 13
> /use 14
> /use trinket
> 
> i was just wondering if this is possible in new version)
> ...


Still possible, it tells you how to do it in the description for "Actions."

/startattack|/use 13|/use14

----------


## firepong

@Xelper

I'm still running into a problem of PQR, after a while, it freezes my game up. Sometimes, I can just do /console reload and it will work, but most of the times, I have to physically log out to fix the problem. Have any ideas on whats happening even though I'm not getting any LUA errors? Could PQR be injecting some jumbled up code in there to make it happen?

Boomkin Profile 2.0 W/Focus DoT Support

Changelog:
- Added Moonfire/Sunfire and DoTs on Focus. If no focus, it will still apply DoT's  :Cool: 
- Added Insect Swarm DoTs on focuse. Same as above about if no Focus.
- Think thats it? Not sure.

Instructions:
- Set focus if you want it to DoT up focus targets with Insect Swarm and Moonfire/Sunfire (respectively in which eclipe you are in).
- Hold Left Shift to Use Starfall and Wild Mushrooms for AoE.
- Force of Nature will be used if the target that you are fighting has more than 10x your max health (Same as before)

Soon to be added:
- Typhoon support (you will need to have it glyphed)
- Anything else need to be added? Let me know

LINK IS IN SIGNATURE

----------


## fluxflux

> - Anything else need to be added? Let me
> 
> LINK IS IN SIGNATURE


Mousover dots^^

----------


## osbornx22

Hello,

many thanks for PQR, nice work, well done, but please

- put all in one maximized window with tabs (settings, abilities, rotations)
- make abilities list in "abilities tab" resizeable or auto adjust
- save window position and size

----------


## diesall

made a few quick updates to the wiki, that need to be adhered to , to better structure content presented to the user

a navigation menu has been added for all classes rotation listsa menu has been setup for quick access to various PQR related contenta table has been implemented in each classes rotations page, use this to add your roation to the wiki (instructions follow on usage)

*rotation field:* use this field to link to either a page about your profile, a download link on the forums or on the web
*version:*  use this field to add a version number if you so desire
*Author:*  self exlpanitory
*PQR Version:*  use this field to inform users what version of PQR your rotation was meant for 
*updated:* use this this field to post the date you last updated the rotation
*notes:* use this this field for any short notes about your rotation (please dont fill this full of shit, if you have *alot* of notes create a new page for your rotation and link to it from the rotation field)

to add another row to the table right click the table and choose insert row from the context menu()
this will also allow uses to keep there rotation grouped up by author simply add another row after your last rotation entry

please update your rotations on the wiki with the relevant information, I've done a basic dump of all rotations into their proper tables, to get the ball rollling....

----------


## cukiemunster

> @Xelper
> 
> I'm still running into a problem of PQR, after a while, it freezes my game up. Sometimes, I can just do /console reload and it will work, but most of the times, I have to physically log out to fix the problem. Have any ideas on whats happening even though I'm not getting any LUA errors? Could PQR be injecting some jumbled up code in there to make it happen?


I was having a similar issue, and found that it was my addon SexyCooldown. Once i turned it off, PQR has run beautifully since. I do have one question in regards to trinket usage. Is there anyway to ONLY use my trinkets if I am in melee range of a boss? I have incorporated 


> local _,cd,havecd = GetInventoryItemCooldown("player",13)
> 
> if cd == 0 and havecd == 1 
> and UnitChannelInfo("player") == nil 
> then 
> UseInventoryItem(13) 
> return true
> end


into your Firekitteh profile, but it is annoying when it uses trinkets while away from boss, like hiding behind the boulders on Morchok lol

----------


## diesall

> I was having a similar issue, and found that it was my addon SexyCooldown. Once i turned it off, PQR has run beautifully since. I do have one question in regards to trinket usage. Is there anyway to ONLY use my trinkets if I am in melee range of a boss? I have incorporated 
> into your Firekitteh profile, but it is annoying when it uses trinkets while away from boss, like hiding behind the boulders on Morchok lol


add this as the first line to that ability:



```
if IsSpellInRange("Claw","target") ~= 1 then return false end
```

it will only attempt executing it if your in melee range of your target

----------


## cukiemunster

So it would look like this


```
if IsSpellInRange("Claw","target") ~= 1 then return false end
local _,cd,havecd = GetInventoryItemCooldown("player",13)

if cd == 0 and havecd == 1  
and UnitChannelInfo("player") == nil 
then 
  UseInventoryItem(13) 
  return true
end
```

and TYVM for this!!!

----------


## diesall

> So it would look like this
> 
> 
> ```
> if IsSpellInRange("Claw","target") ~= 1 then return false end
> local _,cd,havecd = GetInventoryItemCooldown("player",13)
> 
> if cd == 0 and havecd == 1  
> and UnitChannelInfo("player") == nil 
> ...


that should do it!!

----------


## cukiemunster

Didn't work diesall :confused: it sill used trinks out of range. But on the other hand Firepong, making that latency change got me up to 99% on WoL, almost ranked! MUCH MUCH better!!

EDIT: apparently it didnt save >.> I will try again and report back
i

----------


## diesall

> Didn't work diesall :confused: it sill used trinks out of range. But on the other hand Firepong, making that latency change got me up to 99% on WoL, almost ranked! MUCH MUCH better!!


if that's the case there's other abilities firing your trinkets in the rotation

----------


## firepong

> if that's the case there's other abilities firing your trinkets in the rotation


Not that I know of. I have not added in any other changes to pop trinkets/racials in my rotations. what he wants is this:

Name: Trinket
SpellID: 0
Delay: 0



```
local _,cd,havecd = GetInventoryItemCooldown("player",13)

if cd == 0 and havecd == 1  
and UnitChannelInfo("player") == nil 
and IsSpellInRange(33876, "Target") == 1
then 
  UseInventoryItem(13)
end
```

Tell me how that works. If your mangle spell is within range of being used, then it will cast this trinket. Truthfully, I like to use my trinkets manually instead of auto.

----------


## killer52431

> Mousover dots^^




```
if IsLeftControlKeyDown() then
	if IsSpellKnown(5570)
		and UnitExists("mouseover")
		and IsSpellInRange(tostring(GetSpellInfo(5570)), "mouseover")
	then return true end
end
```

Should cast Insect swarm over your mouseover. Couldn't get moonfire to work though.

----------


## firepong

> ```
> if IsLeftControlKeyDown() then
> 	if IsSpellKnown(5570)
> 		and UnitExists("mouseover")
> 		and IsSpellInRange(tostring(GetSpellInfo(5570)), "mouseover")
> 	then return true end
> end
> ```
> 
> Should cast Insect swarm over your mouseover. Couldn't get moonfire to work though.


Yeah, Moonfire/Sunfire is a bitch. I've gotten Insect Swarm already coded for mouseover. But Moonfire/Sunfire has to many different variables because of the way the spells work. It took me forever to get it to work on focus target.  :Cool:

----------


## noah11213

@firepong Hey man, love your work on the Kitty dps profile. Working very well for me. The only nitpick i have is it seems to have lower then optimal Savage Roar uptime. Was like 80%ish on heroic ultra, I can;t get it to break 90 for the life of me. Any ideas on how to increase that uptime? Ive tried changing some of the variables with the ability editor like the amount of combo points to use it at, and the timer left on rip. I'm afraid by messing with those I'll mess something else up, not very versed in XML. Any input would be appreciated. Also, what would be the easiest way to tie The VP trinket into TF? Is just adding /use 14 or w/e in the ability editor to TF sufficient?

----------


## diesall

FYI for those of you messing around with PQR_AddToSpellDelayList etc... for potions, flasks etc....,
use 'RunMacroText("/use [name of potion,flask,item....]")' followed by a return false

this is an example taken from my deathnkight rotation


```
local hasteIDs,  = {32182,2825,80353,90355}

for i=1, #hasteIDs do
	local haste,_,_,_,_,_,hasteExpire = UnitBuffID( "PLAYER",hasteIDs[i])
	if haste and hasteExpire - GetTime() >= 25 then		
		local PoFStart, PoFDuration = GetSpellCooldown(51271)
		local PoFCooldown = PoFStart + PoFDuration - GetTime()
		if UnitBuffID("player",51271) then  --Pillar of Frost
			RunMacroText("/use Golemblood Potion")
			return false
		elseif (hasteExpire - GetTime()) - PoFCooldown < 26 then
			RunMacroText("/use Golemblood Potion")
			return false
		end
	end
end
```

what this does is check if i have "Bloodlust", if i do it then checks if "Pillar of frost" is up and attempts using "golem blood potion", if "pillar of frost" is not present it checks the cooldown of "Pillar of Frost" against the time left on "Bloodlust", if the cooldown on "Pillar of Frost" is less then the uptime of a "Golem blood potion" vs the uptime left on "Bloodlust" it will wait for the cooldown of "pillar of Frost" before using "Golem blood potion" otherwise it will just attempt to use "Golem blood potion".

if you are on the GCD or if your potion is on cooldown or if you do not have any the potion it will simply carry on through the rotation regardless.
this method has been working flawlessly for ages.

----------


## sheuron

> FYI for those of you messing around with PQR_AddToSpellDelayList etc... for potions, flasks etc....,
> use 'RunMacroText("/use [name of potion,flask,item....]")' followed by a return false
> 
> this is an example taken from my deathnkight rotation
> 
> 
> ```
> local hasteIDs,  = {32182,2825,80353,90355}
> 
> ...


What about long boss fights where bloodlust is used twice like Ragnaros or DW :P

----------


## firepong

Updated my Moonkin DPS Profile in my sig with Mouseover Support. Only tried on the 5 dummies in Org, but it should work just fine.

CHECK SIGNATURE FOR NEW MOONKIN PROFILE.It has the same name as the last profile rar.





> @firepong Hey man, love your work on the Kitty dps profile. Working very well for me. The only nitpick i have is it seems to have lower then optimal Savage Roar uptime. Was like 80%ish on heroic ultra, I can;t get it to break 90 for the life of me. Any ideas on how to increase that uptime? Ive tried changing some of the variables with the ability editor like the amount of combo points to use it at, and the timer left on rip. I'm afraid by messing with those I'll mess something else up, not very versed in XML. Any input would be appreciated. Also, what would be the easiest way to tie The VP trinket into TF? Is just adding /use 14 or w/e in the ability editor to TF sufficient?


Yeah, the profile is more worried about keeping rip up till the boss hits 60% HP. After that, that's where most of your Savage Roar uptime is coming from because it doesn't have to spend CP to keep rip up (Since of course, were using Glyph of Mangle on Ultraxion). Within that first 40% HP, even with me changing the way I do Savage Roar coding, I couldn't beat around 88% on mine. 

But like I was saying about Rip, if you look, its uptime is around 95%, which is really good. On my fights, it's USUALLY my 2nd placer in DPS Done with mangle being first of course.

I will say this about Savage Roar though, there is no way to get it more than 95% unless you use your first 5 CP to cast Savage Roar, and even then, you will have to drop a few Rip re-stacks to keep Savage Roar up within the process of that first 40%. With this, you will actually loose more DPS letting Rip fall off till you get those 5 CP than just letting Savage Roar fall off and applying it back again when you get 5 stacks.

But again, I'll see if I can change a few things around and add a few more in for Savage roar such as if its below a certian time frame and you don't have 5 CP. return true. Let me see what I can get worked up here.

----------


## noah11213

Keep in mind savage roar doesn't need to always be cast at 5CP. I went to ability editor and default was 5cp is rip timer is > 9 fire it. Changed to 2CP and noticed an uptime increase, I just dont think thats the best way to do it.

Edit: let me reword that..Increasing the uptime is alot more valuable then getting a 5pt roar every time. Especially with a lot of ferals forging haste as primary stat from most of heroic DS.

----------


## firepong

> Keep in mind savage roar doesn't need to always be cast at 5CP. I went to ability editor and default was 5cp is rip timer is > 9 fire it. Changed to 2CP and noticed an uptime increase, I just dont think thats the best way to do it.
> 
> Edit: let me reword that..Increasing the uptime is alot more valuable then getting a 5pt roar every time. Especially with a lot of ferals forging haste as primary stat from most of heroic DS.


I started doing heroics on my Feral 2 weeks ago, gotten 3/8 and have to say, I would rather stick with my mastery/crit instead of going mastery/haste. I went mastery haste 1 time and when I did that, I gained very little from it. like .2 more haste regen than what I already had.

----------


## diesall

> What about long boss fights where bloodlust is used twice like Ragnaros or DW :P


it will pop it on the first bloodlust, regardless if your double lusting you "should" still be in your pre pot cooldown anyway and it wont use it until the second lust.....

----------


## ipass

thanks Xelper:P

ipass

----------


## noah11213

Seconday stats are very very close as far as reforging for feral, i chose haste as it was most abundant on the gear i have. Also most of the top ranked WoL Ferals are forging haste. Just food for thought, I've heavily researched proper reforging and ran multiple mew simulations. For me Exp/hit to cap >Haste >Mastery>Crit. damage breakdowns are shred 25%ish attack 20%ish rip 18%ish...otherstuff. Plently of other threads on other forums to argue or discuss reforging priority, I just need help finding a solution to upping my savage roar uptime, as for my setup, it'll be a nice increase. Any input appreciated. Also, thank you for your replys, I appreciate all you have done for the druid PQR'ers out there ;P

----------


## firepong

> Seconday stats are very very close as far as reforging for feral, i chose haste as it was most abundant on the gear i have. Also most of the top ranked WoL Ferals are forging haste. Just food for thought, I've heavily researched proper reforging and ran multiple mew simulations. For me Exp/hit to cap >Haste >Mastery>Crit. damage breakdowns are shred 25%ish attack 20%ish rip 18%ish...otherstuff. Plently of other threads on other forums to argue or discuss reforging priority, I just need help finding a solution to upping my savage roar uptime, as for my setup, it'll be a nice increase. Any input appreciated. Also, thank you for your replys, I appreciate all you have done for the druid PQR'ers out there ;P


I could probably get Savage Roar to stay up all the time if I could just figure out a way to get time remaining on the buff. But because it's time is dependent on stacks and since the spell doesn't definitively list a time on it, theres nothing I can do. It always returns a damn nil value because there is no time read from the buff  :Frown:

----------


## noah11213

Doesn't savage roar in general function a lot like slice n dice for a rogue? Combo points etc.. Sheuron's and Blinded's combat profiles both have 100% uptime on slince n dice. Maybe you could find the code in there that you need. Take what I say with a grain of salt as i don't know much about xml or lua at all. Just logically the spell "savage roar" functions exactly like "slice n dice" Something to look into.

----------


## sheuron

Like to share this. Is a profile for a FERAL DRUID im leveling.

xeronDRUID.zip

When you are at Bear form do a tank rotation
When you are at Cat form so a dps rotation
Hold Shift to AoE

My druid is at level 26, so spells beyond this level are missing

----------


## firepong

> Like to share this. Is a profile for a FERAL DRUID im leveling.
> 
> xeronDRUID.zip
> 
> When you are at Bear form do a tank rotation
> When you are at Cat form so a dps rotation
> Hold Shift to AoE
> 
> My druid is at level 26, so spells beyond this level are missing


Care if I use your rogues Slice-n-Dice code for my feral druid Savage Roar? Got it translated over, just had to change the SpellID to what Savage Roar is.

----------


## Xelper

> @Xelper
> 
> I'm still running into a problem of PQR, after a while, it freezes my game up. Sometimes, I can just do /console reload and it will work, but most of the times, I have to physically log out to fix the problem. Have any ideas on whats happening even though I'm not getting any LUA errors? Could PQR be injecting some jumbled up code in there to make it happen?



I was very careful with this new version to keep everything as minimal as possible. Try turning off addons.. Ive been using the new version for a couple weeks now without any performance issues. It could also be something in a profile doing it as well. Hard to say without more info.

New version will be out in a day or two with some minor performance tweaks, but I do not expect that to change anything.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## darkayo

Bubba : DOWNLOAD SECTION IS NOT AS UP TO DATE AS SOURCE/SVN
What is url of the svn plz ?

----------


## dklcfr

> Bubba : DOWNLOAD SECTION IS NOT AS UP TO DATE AS SOURCE/SVN
> What is url of the svn plz ?




```
http://bubba-pqr-profiles.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/
```

----------


## darkayo

Thnx Dklcfr, just found it on google  :Big Grin:

----------


## Valma

70 downloads in 45 hours and only one guy repped me >.< Why should I continue improving and releasing profile if almost noone likes it? :/ Dunno really,think it will go private soon.

----------


## Darkstylo

> 70 downloads in 45 hours and only one guy repped me >.< Why should I continue improving and releasing profile if almost noone likes it? :/ Dunno really,think it will go private soon.


Could be people that already gave you rep? By looking at your forum profile you have earned a lot by releasing your pqr profile:
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/memb...443-valma.html

----------


## Pille0214

Any DiscPriest or HolyPriest Raid Profile, like Onya resto shaman,out there? i search but nothing found! Thanks for Help

----------


## Valma

> Could be people that already gave you rep? By looking at your forum profile you have earned a lot by releasing your pqr profile:
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/memb...443-valma.html


Dont worry,I got all them documented :P Know why?Look again at my sig  :Big Grin: 

Developers and the guys who DO care will still has updates.

Maybe I'm a bit egoistic at this point,but as one well known guy said - all work should be payed for.And if people don't even bother to spend some time and rep someone who is actually "working" for them,why should I care about them? (:

Once again,like we say in my country - free cheese is only in a mousetrap.

EDIT:Oh and ye,I will still try to help people in this thread/forum as much as I can.Just trying to get you my point of view.

----------


## MastaRage

> 70 downloads in 45 hours and only one guy repped me >.< Why should I continue improving and releasing profile if almost noone likes it? :/ Dunno really,think it will go private soon.


I downloaded it just to look at some of your code...i need my warlock to be 85 already. Ill rep u though!

Edit: idk how to rep from tapatalk so repping when i get home.

Sent from my LG Revolution.

----------


## darkayo

> 70 downloads in 45 hours and only one guy repped me >.< Why should I continue improving and releasing profile if almost noone likes it? :/ Dunno really,think it will go private soon.


Already rep to you. We love your job  :Smile: 

Bubba : on last arm pve profil, we must use cd ourselves ?
What is last stance dance one plz ?

----------


## hbkx1

> I can post what I've got atm. Still doesn't do Moonfire/SunFire on Focus, but I do have Insect swarm working. You want it?
> 
> 
> 
> Naa, not the latency checker in PQR, the one in-game. Its under Interface>Combat> Lag tolerance. Set this to home+World+250
> 
> EDIT* Yours is pretty close to mine, set it to 330 for Lag tolerance.




I keep looking over this where cukiemunster says his home/world is 75/175 and u add 250 to it......but how did u get it equals 330? I dont know if Im looking to much into but this thing is driving me nuts trying to tweak it.

----------


## Darkstylo

> Already rep to you. We love your job 
> 
> Bubba : on last arm pve profil, we must use cd ourselves ?
> What is last stance dance one plz ?


I would suggest using Boss SD7.3
Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire

----------


## ziggar

Same keep at it Valma , haven't been playing and need to work on my lock , i will provide some good feedback when i get back to playing more time atm is just hey hello and meh gotta go do something  :Frown: .

Also can't rerep you yet hehe

----------


## darkayo

> I would suggest using Boss SD7.3
> Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire


Thx  :Smile:  i got some cd problem with it

----------


## Kinky

Well Valma what can I say. :P I've been working with my Shadow Priest profile and other things since PQR pretty much got released. (+/- a few days, don't recall anymore)
And I barely got 40 rep! Annoying, I know, but what can 'ya do?  :Smile:

----------


## Valma

We can smack them in face LOL

Actually I've almost finished function that can make profile private so only the people you've allowed to use a profile could use it >,.,<

----------


## derfred

Does anyone know a really good optimized unholy deathknight profile?

Ive tried Sandmans, Bubba and Bba´s unholy profiles but im not anywhere near my dps from Simcraft

----------


## LiquidAtoR

I'm sometimes doing some work on plugins for 'another' bot, but most rep I got there comes from 'support' questions or valid and proper error reports.

One of the plugin topics i work on there has nearly 30K views and I can safely assume 5000 downloads (the counter gets reset every time I upload a new version and delete the old one).
I have a grand total of 61 rep in a timeframe of good 2 years, more than half for support or help offered a I said.

It might seem unthankful, but knowing that so many people use it, it's a sasisfaction in itself for me.

I have downloaded your warlock profile, simply for having it up to date once I get a lock ready to use with it, and I like to keep it up to date (like I do with all profiles whenever I see a post about a update, I download it to replace the old work I have).
Just so they are available once the time comes, and I don't have to go searching trough this monster thread for a profile somewhere on page 341 (as example).

Just keep at it, but at your own pace.
That's what I tend to do.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> We can smack them in face LOL
> 
> Actually I've almost finished function that can make profile private so only the people you've allowed to use a profile could use it >,.,<


oh schnaps!!! (care to share?  :Stick Out Tongue: )

and for the record.... you've gotten more rep in a month that it took me to get in about 4 XD

and i was helping people left and right from the get go haha

----------


## Valma

> oh schnaps!!! (care to share? )
> 
> and for the record.... you've gotten more rep in a month that it took me to get in about 4 XD
> 
> and i was helping people left and right from the get go haha


Sig is the power :P Will share with developers when it will be ready.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Sig is the power :P Will share with developers when it will be ready.


haha i kept mine as something similar for the first couple of months XD

----------


## darkayo

@Bossqwerty : SD 7.3 ( and 7.1 ) doesn't use cd ( Deadly Calm,Inner Rage, battleshout, Berserker rage,etc ). Any idea ? Previous versions were ok.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @bu_bu_911 : SD 7.3 ( and 7.1 ) doesn't use cd ( Deadly Calm,Inner Rage, battleshout, Berserker rage,etc ). Any idea ? Previous versions were ok.


hmm i don't give support to Boss's work personally..... but i guess i can look into it?

----------


## darkayo

Oops, sorry, my bad. I wanted to ask to the creator of the profile xD I edit my question
Anyone using Sd7.3, just to know if it cast cooldown abililies ? ( Deadly Calm,Inner Rage, battleshout, Berserker rage,etc )

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Oops, sorry, my bad. I wanted to ask to the creator of the profile xD I edit my question
> Anyone using Sd7.3, just to know if it cast cooldown abililies ? ( Deadly Calm,Inner Rage, battleshout, Berserker rage,etc )


lol i looked through it, and it seems like it should cast Deadly Calm when you are under 40 rage, and are in melee range of your target.

Inner Rage is supposed to cast on CD when Retaliate has longer than 15 seconds left on it's own cooldown.

Berserker Rage is supposed to cast when you have less than 95 rage, and you're about to cast Retaliate

Battle Shout should cast when you are in melee range of the target, and you don't have Battle Shout, and you aren't in execution phase
OR
Whenever you have less than 60 rage and you are in melee range of the target and not in exection phase

----------


## bobo

> 70 downloads in 45 hours and only one guy repped me >.< Why should I continue improving and releasing profile if almost noone likes it? :/ Dunno really,think it will go private soon.


I guess I didn't really know rep was all that important. As you can see I've been on ownedcore for a long time and have 0 rep. I would like to contribute more than I do but honestly I don't know how to do any of the awesome stuff you guys do. 

What is the purpose of the rep anyway? Do you get something for having a lot? I can say that I use your profile and the newest version is great. Was number 1 dps in my last lfr using it.

I will start +repping people more often I guess. Just didn't really know it was worth it. I do appreciate all the hard work that people put into their profiles.

----------


## paveley

@darkayo, afaik it only uses those cd's on a boss in a raid, not in 5 man HC's ...that's how it works for me anyway.

----------


## darkayo

Hummmmm. I made all test on dummies.
I'll try on LFR boss !

----------


## paveley

@darkayo, recklessness is something i always use manually, other then that it works as intended. I haven't tested the profile after PQR 2.0.2 tho.

----------


## Darkstylo

Can anyone tell me if this should work?
I've taken [Blinded]'s profile for Rogues. 
1. I've removed Assassination and Subtlety.
2. Added code from Sheuron for Applying Poisons and Ultraxion Boss Encounter.

PQR_Rogue_Combat.zip

*Credits:*
Basic rotation by [Blinded]
Apply Poisons and Ultraxion Code from Sheuron

If this works +Rep to [Blinded] and Sheuron since it's their source!

----------


## ziggar

Sucks Valma but well may once the profile is private people will wake up  :Wink: .

I always try to contribute be it with donations or rep or feedback.

----------


## MastaRage

Okay I'm trying to learn coding and whtn to know what language the profiles are so I read up more on them. Currently I'm also taking a basic Java course so I know the theory behind the code. But some pointers/help would be nice. 

I'm not trying to make my own, just trying to understand it more so I can others.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Can anyone tell me if this should work?
> I've taken [Blinded]'s profile for Rogues. 
> 1. I've removed Assassination and Subtlety.
> 2. Added code from Sheuron for Applying Poisons and Ultraxion Boss Encounter.
> 
> PQR_Rogue_Combat.zip
> 
> *Credits:*
> Basic rotation by [Blinded]
> ...


Depending on gear, Eviscerate will outperform Rupture even without any insight buff up.

----------


## Darkstylo

> Depending on gear, Eviscerate will outperform Rupture even without any insight buff up.


It has nothing to do with gear it's me combining some stuff in 1 profile.
I'm at work at the moment so can't test.

Besides that going for full Eviscerate is actually DPS loss not much a few % i believe.
However go for eviscerate only when there is no bleed debuff.

----------


## firepong

> I keep looking over this where cukiemunster says his home/world is 75/175 and u add 250 to it......but how did u get it equals 330? I dont know if Im looking to much into but this thing is driving me nuts trying to tweak it.


Your latency will always be lower when your in a Instance/Raid. If his is at 75/175 in a raid, then yeah he will have to set it higher. I was just taking into account what mine sits at most of the time. For example, when I'm out doing dailies or in LFR, my Latency is about the same as his. But when I'm in a 10M Dragon Soul where theres much less people, my numbers are about 35/65, if not a few numbers difference.

But he said it's working way better now, so something had to of been done right  :Wink:

----------


## fireman605

> 70 downloads in 45 hours and only one guy repped me >.< Why should I continue improving and releasing profile if almost noone likes it? :/ Dunno really,think it will go private soon.


when i try to give rep to anyone it says max allowed 0 i try to give 1 rep it says u can not give more rep then your allowed if u can help me with this ill rep you  :Smile:

----------


## firepong

> Okay I'm trying to learn coding and whtn to know what language the profiles are so I read up more on them. Currently I'm also taking a basic Java course so I know the theory behind the code. But some pointers/help would be nice. 
> 
> I'm not trying to make my own, just trying to understand it more so I can others.


The only real place I can send you for WoW API is this site: docs/api categories - World of Warcraft Programming: A Guide and Reference for Creating WoW Addons

It's got all you need to know about what to use and what parts are associated with those snippets. Just take a look at a few profiles and see how people are using the code and go from there.

----------


## bu_ba_911

Since I had some free time on my hands, decided to do what I promised almost 2 weeks ago....

3-14-2012_ALPHA_BubbaHoly_Rewrite.zip - bubba-pqr-profiles - 3-14-2012_ALPHA_Bubba_Rewrite - My Profiles for PQR - Google Project Hosting




> =NOTE, THIS IS NOT READY FOR HARD MODE RAIDS YET=
> 
> Updated some more of the code. Added in Cleanse to the rotation (Not Tested)
> 
> Coded from CD's but currently debugging them (Not in rotation)
> 
> This is mostly for the leveling pallys that want to try it out there.
> 
> If you are leveling, try and follow the Comments in -- Leveling Layout Example -- on how to use it.


KMD, i'll get back to u soon. It seems like you got the right train of thought now though  :Smile: 

*edit*

the main point of the rewrite, was for me to go over every bit of code and try and find an easier way for the average user to customize is easily for their own goal. I'm still not entirely happy that a user needs to edit 1 ability, but i currently don't know enough to get it where I want to go with it  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Big Props for @Valma for giving me the idea of using tables and some jump start knowledge needed to really grasp the idea and power i could have with it

Further updates are around the corner when more free time falls into my lap, and Hopefully I'll debug CD's by tomorrow (They're completely coded, but getting some nil errors so I probably have a typo somewhere)

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> It has nothing to do with gear it's me combining some stuff in 1 profile.
> I'm at work at the moment so can't test.
> 
> Besides that going for full Eviscerate is actually DPS loss not much a few % i believe.
> However go for eviscerate only when there is no bleed debuff.


Feel free to test, I'd like to see how much of a percent you come up with.



```
function BleedDebuff(t)
    local buff = { 35290, 50271, 57386, 33878, 29859, 16511 }
    for _,v in ipairs(buff) do if UnitDebuffID(t,v) then return true end end
end
```

29859 is the Warrior talent, the actual bleed debuff is Trauma 46857

33878 is Bear mangle, the cat mangle needs to be added as well 33876

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Feel free to test, I'd like to see how much of a percent you come up with.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> function BleedDebuff(t)
>     local buff = { 35290, 50271, 57386, 33878, 29859, 16511 }
>     for _,v in ipairs(buff) do if UnitDebuffID(t,v) then return true end end
> end
> ...


since diesal is a nazi (j/k!!!!)

here's a way to write it without those deadly deadly ipairs (according to nazi Diesal!!!!)



```
function BleedDebuff(t)
    local buff = { 35290, 50271, 57386, 33878, 29859, 16511 }
    for i=1, #buff do if UnitDebuffID(t,buff[i]) then return true end end
end
```

----------


## Meatglue

@Valma

Before Xelper released this new version of PQR I had serious doubts to it. The only reason to keep releasing it to everyone for free mind you is because of the profile writers here. It would not be as useful without the people that make the profiles as Xelper has no where the time to do so. I am sure all the profile writers don't get what they deserve but no one is forcing anyones hand here. Warlock is not the most popular class but I have started leveling mine because of your profile. 81  :Smile: 

Support your profile writers and rep today.

----------


## Kinky

I couldn't of said it better myself, Meatglue!

All though my inactive European account isn' going to become activated anytime soon, when my Druid is leveled up (I can't get past 80, aw) I'm going to work on a Priest and Warlock as well.
All I've ever known is casters and .. Going from 15 to 72 within 30 LFG's is really amazing, mind you, RAFing.

----------


## MastaRage

> The only real place I can send you for WoW API is this site: docs/api categories - World of Warcraft Programming: A Guide and Reference for Creating WoW Addons
> 
> It's got all you need to know about what to use and what parts are associated with those snippets. Just take a look at a few profiles and see how people are using the code and go from there.


Thanks will take a look there.

----------


## Darkstylo

> since diesal is a nazi (j/k!!!!)
> 
> here's a way to write it without those deadly deadly ipairs (according to nazi Diesal!!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> function BleedDebuff(t)
>     local buff = { 35290, 50271, 57386, 33878, 29859, 16511 }
> ...


cheers! mate it was orginally from blinded

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I couldn't of said it better myself, Meatglue!
> 
> All though my inactive European account isn' going to become activated anytime soon, when my Druid is leveled up (I can't get past 80, aw) I'm going to work on a Priest and Warlock as well.
> All I've ever known is casters and .. Going from 15 to 72 within 30 LFG's is really amazing, mind you, RAFing.


Sounds like an excuse for me to level up a mage and rogue myself then  :Stick Out Tongue: 

But yea i like releasing my updated profiles is because if someone learns something from mine, it raises the bar on their profile. If they improve on my idea, I get a return on my investment with more knowledge :-) 

Sent from my phone.

----------


## [Blinded]

Seems like i should update my profiles  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gabbz

> ```
> if IsLeftControlKeyDown() then
> 	if IsSpellKnown(5570)
> 		and UnitExists("mouseover")
> 		and IsSpellInRange(tostring(GetSpellInfo(5570)), "mouseover")
> 	then return true end
> end
> ```
> 
> Should cast Insect swarm over your mouseover. Couldn't get moonfire to work though.


Remember to check if IS is already on museover target:


```
and not UnitDebuffID("mouseover",5570,"PLAYER")
```

----------


## crystal_tech

okay i have an other prob.

I load rtimetildeath and i can see it in game but i'm having issues pulling calc_time var from the addon to the check. I've also tried valmas take on it and it was a no go as well.

----------


## g1teglover

> 70 downloads in 45 hours and only one guy repped me >.< Why should I continue improving and releasing profile if almost noone likes it? :/ Dunno really,think it will go private soon.


I've been using the profiles for a while, and love them. Would love to give you rep, but I don't post here enough to actually give it.

----------


## wtfnix

Am I missing a Holy Paladin profile somewhere that works with the new PQR? Because I have the following that I tried and none of them trigger off at all in LFR...

Holy No Mouseover and Onya's edit
Holy No Mouseover by Sheepmoon
Holy PVP by cokx

Is anyone using one currently that works that I may have missed?

----------


## firepong

> Am I missing a Holy Paladin profile somewhere that works with the new PQR? Because I have the following that I tried and none of them trigger off at all in LFR...
> 
> Holy No Mouseover and Onya's edit
> Holy No Mouseover by Sheepmoon
> Holy PVP by cokx
> 
> Is anyone using one currently that works that I may have missed?


I wanna say Bu_ba has one, check his SVN/google code site in his sig. Not sure he has one though.

----------


## merrikh

hey bu_ba i tested your new profile for hpally in lfr and it didnt cast lOD at all or divine plea, wings or DF. tried taking look at and the code seams fine. so im not sure whats going on

----------


## cokx

Here is a small update on my Holy PVP profile

cokx_Paladin_PVP.rar


It will only cast Hand of Sacrifice if you press left alt.

----------


## darkayo

I am lost in war dps profiles.
Can anyone tell me witch one he is using ? ( Arms spec ).
I tryed Boss Sdv7.3 , 7.1 and v6, and i had bad dps ( ilvl 395, all cap are ok )

----------


## yourson

Boss 7.3 is great profile... if it makes bad dps for ya, you have other problem.

----------


## robinmiles1

@Valma Great work on the new update, although been having a few issues with the demo rotation (Fresh install of PQR2) Did /pqd while testing and the second I start the rotation in demonology it just spams : Trying to cast summon felguard, then tells me Suceeded spell summon felguard and then loops around untill i manualy put a dot on the target. Also when i force it to start dpsing like that it just seems to do the rotation perfectly apart from it Soul burning and not following it up with anything. Anyone got any ideas? 
Been using the affliction rotation for a while and its amazing (apart from it not doing anything for me on yor/ultraxion with /pqd open it just checks them for immunities and debuffs and then does absoultley nothing even if i put a dot on the target >_<)

----------


## sharkyx1x

can someone message me a link or post ofr a GOOD pve Disc profile?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> hey bu_ba i tested your new profile for hpally in lfr and it didnt cast lOD at all or divine plea, wings or DF. tried taking look at and the code seams fine. so im not sure whats going on


Light of dawn is a mystery I need to debug, and i don't have a single cd in my rotation first alpha. I said they were bugged and will be fixed in next version  :Stick Out Tongue: 

The fact that is your only problems makes me happy since I knew about those  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Did cleanse work? That was my biggest question mark haha. I honestly coded it and wasn't able to test it  :Frown: 

Sent from my phone.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Am I missing a Holy Paladin profile somewhere that works with the new PQR? Because I have the following that I tried and none of them trigger off at all in LFR...
> 
> Holy No Mouseover and Onya's edit
> Holy No Mouseover by Sheepmoon
> Holy PVP by cokx
> 
> Is anyone using one currently that works that I may have missed?


Every pally profile I have tested (cokx and mine) have both worked on new pqr. My alpha will probably be done soon and that will probably give my old one a run for its money and win lol. 

Sent from my phone.

----------


## merrikh

> Light of dawn is a mystery I need to debug, and i don't have a single cd in my rotation first alpha. I said they were bugged and will be fixed in next version 
> 
> The fact that is your only problems makes me happy since I knew about those 
> 
> Did cleanse work? That was my biggest question mark haha. I honestly coded it and wasn't able to test it 
> 
> 
> Sent from my phone.


oh haha i didnt even see that cd wornt put in to my bad. and as for cleanse it seamed to be casting but honestly I was looking at that. more at the meters so compare the output of your last profile to this. Ill try again later and pay more attention.

----------


## Damned1

Bu_ba, what spec do you use for Moonkin PVE?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Bu_ba, what spec do you use for Moonkin PVE?


Balance? I'm a low level druid, that's why I didn't finish coding it

Sent from my phone.

----------


## kickmydog

> 70 downloads in 45 hours and only one guy repped me >.< Why should I continue improving and releasing profile if almost noone likes it? :/ Dunno really,think it will go private soon.


I understand that completely Valma, one of the reasons I haven't bothered updating my hunter profile. Something like 346 downloads, and not a sausage in terms of rep.

----------


## cukiemunster

> 70 downloads in 45 hours and only one guy repped me >.< Why should I continue improving and releasing profile if almost noone likes it? :/ Dunno really,think it will go private soon.


I for one would rep you, Firepong, Xelper, and bu_ba every damn day, since Lock, Kitty, and Healadin are my raid toons lol. Unfortunately I keep wiping on the damn "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Valma again." boss lol.

----------


## dklcfr

> I for one would rep you, Firepong, Xelper, and bu_ba every damn day, Unfortunately I keep wiping on the damn "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Valma again." boss lol.


This right here.

----------


## ipass

@Valma ....added rep:P
@Mental....added rep:P
@ All the other PRO profile Writer's) incoming soon:P

I wanted to thank you (ALL) for your WONDERFULL WORK!!!
Without your hard work and dedications PQR would be a mess(

Very Much :Wink:  Appreciated!!!!!!!!!!

thanks

ipass

----------


## Meatglue

I am pretty sure, myself included had no idea what rep really did. I am sure some still don't that have joined these forums. I only came to get profiles once Xelper decided to release this to public. Now that I know, I will be giving out much needed rep as others should too.

----------


## Meatglue

> Here is a small update on my Holy PVP profile
> 
> cokx_Paladin_PVP.rar
> 
> 
> It will only cast Hand of Sacrifice if you press left alt.


Was wondering if you could explain how ret smart cleanse is different than regular cleanse? I just want fears added to it's cleanse priority. 

Anyways, good work I am at 2kcr in RBG's with your profile.

----------


## bu_ba_911

Has anyone tried my Alpha HPally on a leveling pally to double check it is scaling properly with the custom Ability added in and everything?

----------


## stealthnap

I'm looking for a ret profile and I can't seem to find one.
I have one that I just tried to use but when I enable the PQR is says it's enabeled but it doesn't do anything even if i start to auto attack and now idk if thats just because of the profile or that i'm doing something wrong, also the profile is one that worked with PQR in 4.2, any suggestions?

----------


## diesall

> Sounds like an excuse for me to level up a mage and rogue myself then 
> 
> But yea i like releasing my updated profiles is because if someone learns something from mine, it raises the bar on their profile. If they improve on my idea, I get a return on my investment with more knowledge :-) 
> 
> Sent from my phone.


exactly, time you invest into creating profiles, contributing to the wiki or helping others constructively, helps the community evolve, thus the quality of content contributed over time improves.

reputation and praise for your contribution is a bonus and should be treated as such.

----------


## googlebee

> Updated my Moonkin DPS Profile in my sig with Mouseover Support. Only tried on the 5 dummies in Org, but it should work just fine.
> 
> CHECK SIGNATURE FOR NEW MOONKIN PROFILE.It has the same name as the last profile rar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the profile is more worried about keeping rip up till the boss hits 60% HP. After that, that's where most of your Savage Roar uptime is coming from because it doesn't have to spend CP to keep rip up (Since of course, were using Glyph of Mangle on Ultraxion). Within that first 40% HP, even with me changing the way I do Savage Roar coding, I couldn't beat around 88% on mine. 
> 
> ...


Thats really based on whether your gearing more haste or more mastery tbh. If you have the haste count tho keeping SR up is more viable. To my knowledge you can simply place savage roar in the top priority spot in the rotation to ensure it stays up more often. If your gearing more mastery however, stick with what Firepong has. Post 60% it wont make a difference either way..

----------


## farnumdizzle

It won't let me add rep. I don't have any points to give out  :Frown:  otherwise I would.

----------


## Xelper

*PQR v2.0.3 - Download Here*
This is a minor update, and updating is not required but is recommended to get some of the efficiency improvements.

-Minor efficiency updates that I can't remember off the top of my head.
-SetRecastDelay(), the delay functionality to prevent recasting an ability if a non-zero recast delay is set, now works better and more efficently than before, and retains the same functionality. 
A spellcast delay now occurs under the following circumstances,
When a spell starts casting a delay is set to spell cast time + recast delay.
When a spell completes casting (is successful) the delay is changed to recastDelay.
NEW: When a spell is interrupted, or you move and cancel the cast, the recast delay is removed. Previously it would stay delayed.

Barring any unexpected problems with this build, it will likely be the last build for at least a few weeks.

----------


## ipass

@xelper
hi where are all the interrupt spells i had in PRQ 2.0 saved at? so i can add to 2.03?
if not !! np

thanks

ipass

----------


## Valma

@Xelper I can't figure what event is firing when PLAYER interrupts his cast(ie moving,jumping,pressing Esc).Coz UNIT_SPELLCAST_INTERRUPTED fires only when you got interrupted from outside(ie stun,interrupt spell etc).How did you fixed this?

@All others,found some nasty bugs in raid yesterday,will fix them asap.Plus I've finally figured out the problem with loopcasting pets and some minor bugs when bosslogic wasn't working(actually it was,but its was missing some logic).If I will have time tommorow fix will come ASAP.

Besides of this adding dotrenew logic provided by mentally is in my TODO list ATM.Same as TimeToDie for all units in my PQ_Units table for more awesomness >.<

----------


## onion88

Hey xepler, quick question.
Earlier in the thread Firepong suggested making your custom lag tolerence home + world + 250. I was wandering if this applies to all profiles, or just his. Because my home and world are both 21, almost always, and when i added 250, it seemed a little buggy.

----------


## firepong

> Hey xepler, quick question.
> Earlier in the thread Firepong suggested making your custom lag tolerence home + world + 250. I was wandering if this applies to all profiles, or just his. Because my home and world are both 21, almost always, and when i added 250, it seemed a little buggy.


all this really does is let the spell queue up on WoW's server ahead of time. That way, when the current spell being cast is finished, the next spell is already in queue and ready to go. It minimizes downtime of the rotation. A lot of the rotations here on the site work better when you do this. 

With that being said, it's best to mess around with the lag Tolerance to find the best that works for you. Just that for most people, world + home + 250 works fine.

----------


## me28791

> all this really does is let the spell queue up on WoW's server ahead of time. That way, when the current spell being cast is finished, the next spell is already in queue and ready to go. It minimizes downtime of the rotation. A lot of the rotations here on the site work better when you do this. 
> 
> With that being said, it's best to mess around with the lag Tolerance to find the best that works for you. Just that for most people, world + home + 250 works fine.


unless you live in australia where wow doesnt have a lag tolerance high enough to cover that

----------


## cokx

> Was wondering if you could explain how ret smart cleanse is different than regular cleanse? I just want fears added to it's cleanse priority. 
> 
> Anyways, good work I am at 2kcr in RBG's with your profile.


you cant dispel fear as a ret (cause its magic)
ret has two cleanse abilitys in my profile
first is when you are slowed an cant reach your target
second is when you have nothing else to do it will cleane your whole raid from poisons and diseases

----------


## Gabbz

Noticed something strange with the 2.0.3 version.
It skips spells sometimes.
I have Fireball setup like this


```
if PQR_IsMoving(1) == false 
then return true end
```

And after that in rotation Scorch


```
return true
```

But everyother cast it cast scorch instead of fireball when standing still nuking the Dummy.
Started happening after i DL newest version

----------


## cokx

> Noticed something strange with the 2.0.3 version.
> It skips spells sometimes.
> I have Fireball setup like this
> 
> 
> ```
> if PQR_IsMoving(1) == false 
> then return true end
> ```
> ...


change your latency to a higher number or add a delay to your casts

----------


## Gorthok

@Xhelper, 

Question, if 2.0 was a basic rewrite why not supporting 64 bit yet? or both versions in one would be amazing.

Edit: and on a side note, My profiles are working without any modifications. I guess call me a purest -.-

----------


## Kinky

@Gabbz:


```
if not PQR_IsMoving(0.3) then return false
else return true end
```

Set the Delay in the ability editor to 200-500 and you're gold.

----------


## Gabbz

So instead of fixing the problem i need to do a workaround?

PQR_IsMoving is a function that should check if i am moving or not. Why should i need to change my latency or something else when the function just need to check if i am moving or not.

----------


## Valma

Actually problem is not in this function,but in new setrecastdelay of 2.03.

Xelper mistaken somewhere and program sets recast > spellcasttime.

Seems like he is adding latency to casttime instead of substracking it.

This is the breakpoint that I've stated to him many times.Chaincasting spells will fail.Thats all.

----------


## Kinky

@Gabbz: Actually, it was never a work-around, it was simply a change in your logic and the sensitivity of PQR_IsMoving. (from detecting every second to 0.3 seconds) Why you say that is beyond me. All though after some testing, it turns out that Valma is right on the dot for what the problem is.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## fluxflux

@ mentally how i can set autotarget(focus) like assault drakes sapper etc from ds into your profiles?

the idea iss that the script switch automatic to different targets like blackhorn the drakes in the air?

NEED MULTI DOT BOT ^^

/tar arm tent
/tar wing tent
/tar mutat
/tar elementium bo
/tar mana void
/tar burning tend
/tar warmast
/tar goriona
/tar twilight assa
/tar twilight sapp 

and many more^^

----------


## Xelper

> Actually problem is not in this function,but in new setrecastdelay of 2.03.
> 
> Xelper mistaken somewhere and program sets recast > spellcasttime.
> 
> Seems like he is adding latency to casttime instead of substracking it.
> 
> This is the breakpoint that I've stated to him many times.Chaincasting spells will fail.Thats all.


I do not add a recast delay for any spell that does not have a recast delay, chaincasting spells will not fail. If the recastDelay is 0, I do not even add the cast time. SetRecastDelay also has nothing to do with latency, it is only the time before that ability can be reused.

Lets take Unstable Affliction for example, which has a cast time of 1.5sec. We will give it a recast delay of 1000 ms.

Seconds | Notes
0.00 | Start Casting, set this abilities recast delay to 2.5 seconds (1.5 sec cast + 1000ms)
0.50 | Still Casting, this ability currently has a delay set to 2 seconds in the future.
1.00 | Still Casting, this ability currently has a delay set to 1.5 seconds in the future.
1.50 | Finish Casting, there should be 1000ms left on the recast delay anyway, but set it to 1000ms anyway (and for support of instant cast spells.)
2.50 | Recast delay is over, and is now available for cast.

Now if we gave UA a 0 second recast delay:
0.00 | Start Casting, no recast delay, so do not add anything.
0.50 | Still Casting, we never set a recast delay so it still wont have one.
1.50 | Finish casting, no recast delay, so do not add anything

The new SetRecastDelay code is working fine. 

--

I will however look into PQR_IsMoving()

----------


## Kinky

@fluxflux: I don't think that's possible through LUA alone. What you could do is setup a table and call the TargetUnit function, e.g. something like this as a possibility:


```
local myTable = {
	-- Set autoTarget to true or false, to allow automatic targeting of the unit
	-- All names are strictly case-sensitive!
	{unitName = "Twilight Assault Drake", autoTarget = true},
	{unitName = "Twilight Assassin", autoTarget = true}
	{unitName = "Raider's Training Dummy", autoTarget = true},
	{unitName = "Arm Tentacle", autoTarget = true},
	{unitName = "Wing Tentacle", autoTarget = true},
	{unitName = "Mutated Corruption", autoTarget = true},
	{unitName = "Mana Void", autoTarget = true},
	{unitName = "Elementium Bolt", autoTarget = true},
	{unitName = "Burning Tendons", autoTarget = true},
	{unitName = "Warmaster Blackhorn", autoTarget = true},
	{unitName = "Goriona", autoTarget = true}
}
for i=1,#myTable do
	if myTable[i].autoTarget == true then
		if not UnitExists("target") then
			-- Fetch a target
			TargetUnit(myTable[i].unitName, true)
			return false
		else
			-- Are we in range?
			if IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(8092), "target") == 1
				and not UnitIsDeadOrGhost("target")
				and UnitCanAttack("player","target")
			then return true else ClearTarget() return false end
		end
	end
end
```

This should try and automatically target a unit matching the exact name (I can't stress that enough), closest to you. I added in Raider's Training Dummy for convenience reason, if you want to check it out, paste this code into an ability with ID 0, set the delay to 100-200 and place the ability at the top of your rotation. Then start it up and test to see if it targets anything.

Update:
Updated the coding a little bit.. Should help validate a target in case of multiple entries.
However, I probably won't ever support this kind of targeting and probably won't use it within my own profiles because I feel and want the people using it to learn from it, while actually actively playing their class, rather than PQR doing everything for them.

----------


## Valma

> I do not add a recast delay for any spell that does not have a recast delay, chaincasting spells will not fail. If the recastDelay is 0, I do not even add the cast time. SetRecastDelay also has nothing to do with latency, it is only the time before that ability can be reused.
> 
> Lets take Unstable Affliction for example, which has a cast time of 1.5sec. We will give it a recast delay of 1000 ms.
> 
> Seconds | Notes
> 0.00 | Start Casting, set this abilities recast delay to 2.5 seconds (1.5 sec cast + 1000ms)
> 0.50 | Still Casting, this ability currently has a delay set to 2 seconds in the future.
> 1.00 | Still Casting, this ability currently has a delay set to 1.5 seconds in the future.
> 1.50 | Finish Casting, there should be 1000ms left on the recast delay anyway, but set it to 1000ms anyway (and for support of instant cast spells.)
> ...


OK,you read it wrong (: You forgot about your spellavailable check(which is -50ms by default if I remember right).
So actually we got this:

casttime 1500 ms recastdelay 0 ms spellavailable -50ms GCD(!!!) 1200 ms
0.00 | recast set to 1500 GCD left 1200 program not trying to cast anything
0.50 | still 1000 ms left on recast GCD left 700 program not trying to cast anything
1.15 | -->MAGIC HERE<-- 350 ms left on recast GCD left 50 ms ==> from this point program assumes that ALL OTHER spells without delay is available so the next spell in rotation is available and it STARTS to cast it.
1.50 | spellcasting ends and recast set to 0 BUT(!!!) we already got next spell sent to server and due to lag tolerance and latency serverside you are ALREADY casting this spell so program will indeed TRY to send needed spell to server,but server assumes you are already casting another spell(which is lower in rotation and is not intended to be cast)

What can you do to fix this?OK 2 ways:
1. Dunno why you still not adding this but substracting LATENCY from recast EVERY time you calculate it.
2. Substract minimumspellavailabletime(or whatever you name it,sorry I forgot) EVERY time you calculate recast.

----------


## happydado

Hi guys someone can help me to find 1 PVP warlock profile?
I have look on all forum but no one.

----------


## Xelper

> OK,you read it wrong (: You forgot about your spellavailable check(which is -50ms by default if I remember right).
> So actually we got this:
> 
> casttime 1500 ms recastdelay 0 ms spellavailable -50ms GCD(!!!) 1200 ms
> 0.00 | recast set to 1500 GCD left 1200 program not trying to cast anything
> 0.50 | still 1000 ms left on recast GCD left 700 program not trying to cast anything
> 1.15 | -->MAGIC HERE<-- 350 ms left on recast GCD left 50 ms ==> from this point program assumes that ALL OTHER spells without delay is available so the next spell in rotation is available and it STARTS to cast it.
> 1.50 | spellcasting ends and recast set to 0 BUT(!!!) we already got next spell sent to server and due to lag tolerance and latency serverside you are ALREADY casting this spell so program will indeed TRY to send needed spell to server,but server assumes you are already casting another spell(which is lower in rotation and is not intended to be cast)
> 
> ...


I am not doing anything with latency at all, not adding or subtracting.* If, and only if,* a spell has a recast delay it is not available for cast until cast time + recastDelay.

Your example is flawed from the start, at 0.00 I DO NOT add anything to it if it is 0. If a spell has a recast of 0 it is *NEVER* given a recast delay, I do not even add the cast time.

If recastDelay = 0 then delay = 0
if recastDelay = 1 then delay = cast time + 1

This gives the profile developers the freedom to choose exactly what they want their recast delay to be. RecastDelay is the minimum time before the spell can be used again, it is up to the profile developer to decide if they want it to be available in 1000ms or 800ms. It has nothing to do with latency, it is just simply "I do not want to use this ability again for 10 seconds"

----------


## wtfnix

Dude I used your profile you have up there on your svn.... TOTAL ownage  :Smile:  Thanks man!





> Every pally profile I have tested (cokx and mine) have both worked on new pqr. My alpha will probably be done soon and that will probably give my old one a run for its money and win lol. 
> 
> Sent from my phone.

----------


## Valma

> Hi guys someone can help me to find 1 PVP warlock profile?
> I have look on all forum but no one.


There are not any.And I said for you before,I WILL do it,but only when I will be sure that my main profile is fully functional and causes no bugs at all.

If someone willing to do it faster - go on I don't care  :Big Grin:

----------


## happydado

> There are not any.And I said for you before,I WILL do it,but only when I will be sure that my main profile is fully functional and causes no bugs at all.
> 
> If someone willing to do it faster - go on I don't care


I wait for Valma u are the best and np i wait if u say that u do...
TNX alot.

----------


## Nyghtwing

Thank You Valma/Bu_ba/Kickmydog/Xelper/Firepong/MENTALLY!!!!!. The profiles you guys made are outstanding. If it would allow me to give Rep i would give you guys all the rep i could give. Thank you again for all the hard work you guys put into these.

----------


## Valma

> Thank You Valma/Bu_ba/Kickmydog/Xelper/Firepong. The profiles you guys made are outstanding. If it would allow me to give Rep i would give you guys all the rep i could give. Thank you again for all the hard work you guys put into these.


You've forgotten mentally!You bastard!!!!  :Big Grin:  OK,joking (:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> You've forgotten mentally!You bastard!!!!  OK,joking (:


lol y u be joking!!! HE FORGOT MENTALLY!!!! :-O

 :Stick Out Tongue: 

*edit*

grats on Contributer  :Stick Out Tongue: 

maybe i should have threatened to go private to reach it sooner!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  HAHAHA

----------


## Gabbz

> I will however look into PQR_IsMoving()


I removed the PQR_IsMoving from fireball and it still cast scorch. I even tried with Pyroblast! instead of scorch and i casted Pyroblast when it just should have casted Fireball
Do you have the same problem pr is it just me ?
I tested on Sheuron Mageprofile and it happened there also.

----------


## Valma

> I removed the PQR_IsMoving from fireball and it still cast scorch. I even tried with Pyroblast! instead of scorch and i casted Pyroblast when it just should have casted Fireball
> Do you have the same problem pr is it just me ?
> I tested on Sheuron Mageprofile and it happened there also.


Easy to test.Create new rotation with 2 spells like fireball and scorch.Both spells should have recast set to 0 and only return true in test code.

If it will still cast fireball-scroch-fireball-scorch then its the problem I stated before.If it will cast fireball-fireball-fireball-fireball then its PQR_IsMoving problem.

----------


## Xelper

Yeah, I've been working on it, it does cycle back and forth... not sure why.

I'll have a fix out hopefully shortly.

----------


## Deva

First of all, yes, I'd like to take the time to thank everyone who contributes time to this project. Xelper, the new version is wonderful, even if people are having some problems. The increased speed and improved look of the ability editor were immediately noticeable!

Second, to all the profile writers whose stuff I have used, tweaked, and learned from - THANK YOU! Looking into some of the newer profiles is truly amazing, I'm doing my best to wrap my head around how they work so I can continue to tweak, or... who knows, maybe make my own profile contributions!? O.o

Now, on that note, a while back, diesall posted some tips on code focused on improved speed ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.). Using his example, I wrote a test for Cat Mangle (although this should theoretically be able to be used by any class?):



```
if not BleedDebuff then
function BleedDebuff(t)
    local Bleeds = { 
    16511, -- Rogue, Hemorrhage
    33876, -- Druid, Cat Mangle
    33878, -- Druid, Bear Mangle
    35290, -- Hunter pet, Gore
    46857, -- Warrior, Trauma
    50271, -- Hunter pet, Tendon Rip
    57386, -- Hunter pet, Stampede
    }
    for i=1, #Bleeds do if UnitDebuffID(t,buff[i]) then return true end end
end
end

if BleedDebuff("target") then return false end
if not BleedDebuff("target") then return true end
```

As it stands now, this code works as intended - if there's already a bleed debuff on the target, don't bother casting, otherwise, cast it!

Now, I'd like to get more in-depth with this, or see other examples of how this sort of code could be used? I know Xelper's aspect switching function came in handy and taught me something new as well. I'd also like to see if there are any ways I could improve code I have in existing profiles, or possibly just re-write them in a more advanced way. What I am requesting is for one or more of the more advanced profile writers (bu_ba, diesall, mentally, Valma, Xelper are the ones that come to mind, sorry if I left anyone out!) to be willing to "mentor" me a bit here and there. I know bu_ba and I have already exchanged an email or two in the past, but I know everyone is busy (especially mentally) which is why it's kind of an open call. :P

Anyway, I hope someone finds the bleed code useful - thank diesall for that - and sorry for the rambling! :P

----------


## cokx

> Hi guys someone can help me to find 1 PVP warlock profile?
> I have look on all forum but no one.


http://www.mediafire.com/?95ts92sssvki8og

here is a warlock pvp profile i made, but its quite far from perfect
but it will do in RBG in high ratings.
in arena i played with this @ 2,1k until i left my lock

i'm not quite sure if these bindings are right


- right shift mouseover fear and unstable affliction
- left control stop rotation
- right alt mass fear

have fun with that :P

i have 817 downloads and only 5 guys gave me + :P
but i dont care its just for the fun

btw.: i'm currently working on a program called "simple ability creator".
its made for ppl who want to create there own profiles or abilities, without the knowledge of lua or programmin
atm it doesnt goes too far in complexity.

in 2 or 3 weeks i'll release my alpha

----------


## Gabbz

I started to test using combatlogg and found that pqr isnt casting as fast as i do when i smash the buttons.
Here Comes combat logg standing naked casting Fireball with PQR


```
 16:00:14.614  SPELL_CAST_START,0x050000000379D7D7,"Mkael",0x511,0x0,0x0000000000000000,nil,0x80000000,0x80000000,133,"Fireball",0x4
 16:00:17.164  SPELL_CAST_START,0x050000000379D7D7,"Mkael",0x511,0x0,0x0000000000000000,nil,0x80000000,0x80000000,133,"Fireball",0x4
 16:00:19.731  SPELL_CAST_START,0x050000000379D7D7,"Mkael",0x511,0x0,0x0000000000000000,nil,0x80000000,0x80000000,133,"Fireball",0x4
 16:00:22.298  SPELL_CAST_START,0x050000000379D7D7,"Mkael",0x511,0x0,0x0000000000000000,nil,0x80000000,0x80000000,133,"Fireball",0x4
 16:00:24.881  SPELL_CAST_START,0x050000000379D7D7,"Mkael",0x511,0x0,0x0000000000000000,nil,0x80000000,0x80000000,133,"Fireball",0x4
 16:00:27.481  SPELL_CAST_START,0x050000000379D7D7,"Mkael",0x511,0x0,0x0000000000000000,nil,0x80000000,0x80000000,133,"Fireball",0x4
 16:00:30.115  SPELL_CAST_START,0x050000000379D7D7,"Mkael",0x511,0x0,0x0000000000000000,nil,0x80000000,0x80000000,133,"Fireball",0x4
 16:00:32.715  SPELL_CAST_START,0x050000000379D7D7,"Mkael",0x511,0x0,0x0000000000000000,nil,0x80000000,0x80000000,133,"Fireball",0x4
 16:00:35.282  SPELL_CAST_START,0x050000000379D7D7,"Mkael",0x511,0x0,0x0000000000000000,nil,0x80000000,0x80000000,133,"Fireball",0x4
 16:00:37.865  SPELL_CAST_START,0x050000000379D7D7,"Mkael",0x511,0x0,0x0000000000000000,nil,0x80000000,0x80000000,133,"Fireball",0x4
 16:00:40.382  SPELL_CAST_START,0x050000000379D7D7,"Mkael",0x511,0x0,0x0000000000000000,nil,0x80000000,0x80000000,133,"Fireball",0x4
 16:00:43.131  SPELL_CAST_START,0x050000000379D7D7,"Mkael",0x511,0x0,0x0000000000000000,nil,0x80000000,0x80000000,133,"Fireball",0x4
 16:00:45.682  SPELL_CAST_START,0x050000000379D7D7,"Mkael",0x511,0x0,0x0000000000000000,nil,0x80000000,0x80000000,133,"Fireball",0x4
 16:00:48.315  SPELL_CAST_START,0x050000000379D7D7,"Mkael",0x511,0x0,0x0000000000000000,nil,0x80000000,0x80000000,133,"Fireball",0x4
 16:00:50.915  SPELL_CAST_START,0x050000000379D7D7,"Mkael",0x511,0x0,0x0000000000000000,nil,0x80000000,0x80000000,133,"Fireball",0x4
 16:00:53.399  SPELL_CAST_START,0x050000000379D7D7,"Mkael",0x511,0x0,0x0000000000000000,nil,0x80000000,0x80000000,133,"Fireball",0x4
 16:00:56.066  SPELL_CAST_START,0x050000000379D7D7,"Mkael",0x511,0x0,0x0000000000000000,nil,0x80000000,0x80000000,133,"Fireball",0x4
```

This show average cast time fore Fireball to be 2.44



```
3/15 16:04:43.473  SPELL_CAST_START,0x050000000379D7D7,"Mkael",0x511,0x0,0x0000000000000000,nil,0x80000000,0x80000000,133,"Fireball",0x4
3/15 16:04:45.760  SPELL_CAST_START,0x050000000379D7D7,"Mkael",0x511,0x0,0x0000000000000000,nil,0x80000000,0x80000000,133,"Fireball",0x4
3/15 16:04:48.193  SPELL_CAST_START,0x050000000379D7D7,"Mkael",0x511,0x0,0x0000000000000000,nil,0x80000000,0x80000000,133,"Fireball",0x4
3/15 16:04:50.593  SPELL_CAST_START,0x050000000379D7D7,"Mkael",0x511,0x0,0x0000000000000000,nil,0x80000000,0x80000000,133,"Fireball",0x4
3/15 16:04:52.957  SPELL_CAST_START,0x050000000379D7D7,"Mkael",0x511,0x0,0x0000000000000000,nil,0x80000000,0x80000000,133,"Fireball",0x4
3/15 16:04:55.357  SPELL_CAST_START,0x050000000379D7D7,"Mkael",0x511,0x0,0x0000000000000000,nil,0x80000000,0x80000000,133,"Fireball",0x4
3/15 16:04:57.809  SPELL_CAST_START,0x050000000379D7D7,"Mkael",0x511,0x0,0x0000000000000000,nil,0x80000000,0x80000000,133,"Fireball",0x4
3/15 16:05:00.208  SPELL_CAST_START,0x050000000379D7D7,"Mkael",0x511,0x0,0x0000000000000000,nil,0x80000000,0x80000000,133,"Fireball",0x4
3/15 16:05:02.660  SPELL_CAST_START,0x050000000379D7D7,"Mkael",0x511,0x0,0x0000000000000000,nil,0x80000000,0x80000000,133,"Fireball",0x4
3/15 16:05:05.010  SPELL_CAST_START,0x050000000379D7D7,"Mkael",0x511,0x0,0x0000000000000000,nil,0x80000000,0x80000000,133,"Fireball",0x4
3/15 16:05:07.476  SPELL_CAST_START,0x050000000379D7D7,"Mkael",0x511,0x0,0x0000000000000000,nil,0x80000000,0x80000000,133,"Fireball",0x4
3/15 16:05:09.843  SPELL_CAST_START,0x050000000379D7D7,"Mkael",0x511,0x0,0x0000000000000000,nil,0x80000000,0x80000000,133,"Fireball",3/15
```

This shows the average cast time for Fireball to be 2.19

So the difference is 0.25 and in the long run that a rather big DPS decrease.
I dont know if this happened from last PQR version or was earlier.

----------


## Xelper

PQR v2.0.4
Download Here

-Bugfix that caused a recast delay to be applied to a spell without a recast delay. Was comparing "0" to 0, which was returning false.

If you upgraded to 2.0.3 you must do this upgrade or your rotation will not work right.  :Smile:

----------


## Xelper

> So the difference is 0.25 and in the long run that a rather big DPS decrease.
> I dont know if this happened from last PQR version or was earlier.



What is your latency?

EDIT: Oh right, if you just had a blank profile that spammed fireball and are using v2.0.3, yes... that would have been part of the bug that I fixed in v2.0.4 where a recast delay was incorrectly being applied to a spell. It wouldn't have casted that spell until the cast had finished which means no pre-casting prior to being off GCD.

----------


## MastaRage

> PQR v2.0.4
> Download Here
> 
> -Bugfix that caused a recast delay to be applied to a spell without a recast delay. Was comparing "0" to 0, which was returning false.


Say what, 0=0, at least not 0/0 or it would have been the end of the world. Thanks for quick fix.

----------


## Xelper

> Say what, 0=0, at least not 0/0 or it would have been the end of the world. Thanks for quick fix.


string "0" is not the same as number 0.  :Smile: 

/script print(0 == "0")
vs.
/script print(0 == 0)

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Thank You Valma/Bu_ba/Kickmydog/Xelper/Firepong/MENTALLY!!!!!. The profiles you guys made are outstanding. If it would allow me to give Rep i would give you guys all the rep i could give. Thank you again for all the hard work you guys put into these.


lol saw u edited this...... but no offense.... you did still leave our Sheuron  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## fluxflux

> @fluxflux: I don't think that's possible through LUA alone. What you could do is setup a table and call the TargetUnit function, e.g. something like this as a possibility:
> 
> 
> ```
> local myTable = {
> 	-- Set autoTarget to true or false, to allow automatic targeting of the unit
> 	-- All names are strictly case-sensitive!
> 	{unitName = "Twilight Assault Drake", autoTarget = true},
> 	{unitName = "Twilight Assassin", autoTarget = true}
> ...


i have this error

Message: [string "..."]:541: attempt to call field '?' (a nil value)
Time: 03/15/12 17:13:14
Count: 290
Stack: [C]: in function `?'
[string "..."]:541: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "..."]:363: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "..."]:137: in function <[string "..."]:72>

Locals

----------


## Kinky

@a9058727: Fire away. :P You can speed that code up quite a bit though!


```
local BleedDebuff = BleedDebuff -- Localize the function variable first and foremost
function BleedDebuff(t)
    local Bleeds = { 
		16511, -- Rogue, Hemorrhage
		33876, -- Druid, Cat: Mangle
		33878, -- Druid, Bear: Mangle
		35290, -- Hunter Pet: Gore
		46857, -- Warrior, Trauma
		50271, -- Hunter Pet: Tendon Rip
		57386, -- Hunter Pet: Stampede
    }
    for i=1,#Bleeds do
		if UnitDebuffID(t,Bleeds[i]) then return true else return false end
	end
end

-- Now BleedDebuff() returns either true or false which speeds things up a bit
if BleedDebuff("target") then return false else return true end
```

It doesn't speed it up by anything noticeable, but, over-time it will make it a lot faster if you have a lot of code in the same ability this is called.
If you split it up and put the function into another "ability", by all means, localize the function first. :P

Take it like this. All global variables are like stars in the universe. Trying to pinpoint every single global call is gonna take some CPU power, the more globals, the more power it draws, if you localize the global variable you want to use (you essentially create a "local" copy of the global variable) it tells the program/addon exactl where/when/how to grab it and pinpoint it exactly where you want it, optimizing and speeding up your code considerably.

Just send me a PM if you are ever wondering about anything, you can pretty much do the same with Valma and Bu_ba iirc as well.

- Elizabeth

Edit:
@fluxflux: As bu_ba_911 pointed out bellow my post, try removing the part marked in red! (Unsure how it calls the exactMatch setting.)

----------


## bu_ba_911

```
TargetUnit(myTable[i].unitName, true)
```

i think that's the issue

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I know bu_ba and I have already exchanged an email or two in the past, but I know everyone is busy (especially mentally) which is why it's kind of an open call. :P


lol feel free to email me again any time  :Stick Out Tongue:  or in game pm, i'd probably see pm faster, but email gives me more room to maneuver code with haha  :Big Grin:

----------


## ziggar

Hey cokx your inbox seems full.

Also bubba the holy profile seems to be working fine , did some pve with it yesterday and no problemos that i could see  :Smile: .

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hey cokx your inbox seems full.
> 
> Also bubba the holy profile seems to be working fine , did some pve with it yesterday and no problemos that i could see .


sweet  :Big Grin: 

next version hopefully will be more mana efficient for raiders (it spammed HR way to much imo  :Stick Out Tongue: )

and it will also show level 85's how they can customize it from dungeons, and how to customize it for raids XD

----------


## Kinky

@Xelper: Absolutely awesome.  :Embarrassment:  Thanks for the quick fix!

----------


## fluxflux

local myTable = {
-- Set autoTarget to true or false, to allow automatic targeting of the unit
-- All names are strictly case-sensitive!
{unitName = "Twilight Assault Drake", autoTarget = true},
{unitName = "Twilight Assassin", autoTarget = true}
{unitName = "Raider's Training Dummy", autoTarget = true},
{unitName = "Arm Tentacle", autoTarget = true},
{unitName = "Wing Tentacle", autoTarget = true},
{unitName = "Mutated Corruption", autoTarget = true},
{unitName = "Mana Void", autoTarget = true},
{unitName = "Elementium Bolt", autoTarget = true},
{unitName = "Burning Tendons", autoTarget = true},
{unitName = "Warmaster Blackhorn", autoTarget = true},
{unitName = "Goriona", autoTarget = true}
}
for i=1,#myTable do
if myTable[i].autoTarget == true then
if not UnitExists("target") then
-- Fetch a target
TargetUnit(myTable[i].unitName, true)
return false
else
-- Are we in range?
if IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(8092), "target") == 1
and not UnitIsDeadOrGhost("target")
and UnitCanAttack("player","target")
then return true else ClearTarget() return false end
end
end
end

the red marks change?

i dont unterstand is not working  :Frown:

----------


## cukiemunster

Ok, my next question is does anyone know how to incorporate the use of Healthstone into a profile? So it uses it at x% health? I quite simply fail at remembering to use lock stones in the heat of battle lol.

----------


## Kinky

@fluxflux: Here


```
local myTable = {
	-- Set autoTarget to true or false, to allow automatic targeting of the unit
	-- All names are strictly case-sensitive!
	{unitName = "Twilight Assault Drake", autoTarget = true},
	{unitName = "Twilight Assassin", autoTarget = true}
	{unitName = "Raider's Training Dummy", autoTarget = true},
	{unitName = "Arm Tentacle", autoTarget = true},
	{unitName = "Wing Tentacle", autoTarget = true},
	{unitName = "Mutated Corruption", autoTarget = true},
	{unitName = "Mana Void", autoTarget = true},
	{unitName = "Elementium Bolt", autoTarget = true},
	{unitName = "Burning Tendons", autoTarget = true},
	{unitName = "Warmaster Blackhorn", autoTarget = true},
	{unitName = "Goriona", autoTarget = true}
}
for i=1,#myTable do
	if myTable[i].autoTarget == true then
		if not UnitExists("target") then
			-- Fetch a target
			TargetUnit(myTable[i].unitName)
			return false
		else
			-- Are we in range?
			if IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(8092), "target") == 1
				and not UnitIsDeadOrGhost("target")
				and UnitCanAttack("player","target")
			then return true else ClearTarget() return false end
		end
	end
end
```

----------


## fluxflux

yes i have test it but not working

----------


## cokx

> Hey cokx your inbox seems full.
> 
> Also bubba the holy profile seems to be working fine , did some pve with it yesterday and no problemos that i could see .


free again

----------


## Kinky

@fluxlfux: 

```
local myTable = {
	"Twilight Assault Drake",
	"Twilight Assassin",
	"Raider's Training Dummy",
	"Arm Tentacle",
	"Wing Tentacle",
	"Mutated Corruption",
	"Mana Void",
	"Elementium Bolt",
	"Burning Tendons",
	"Warmaster Blackhorn",
	"Goriona"
}
for i=1,#myTable do
	if not UnitExists("target") then
		RunMacroText("/tar "..myTable[i])
	else
		if IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(8092), "target") == 1
			and not UnitIsDeadOrGhost("target")
			and UnitCanAttack("player","target")
			and not PQR_IsOutOfSight("target", 1)
		then return true else RunMacroText("/cleartarget") end
	end
end
```

Fixed, should automatically target an enemy and clear your current target if:
- You walk out of a 40 yard range
- Target is dead
- You can't attack the target anymore

----------


## fluxflux

mhh its not working he cast no profile i have this up on my list

----------


## farnumdizzle

Xelper and Valma (and Mentally so I don't get yelled at, might as well throw in Blinded too and bu_ba while i'm at it) thanks for all the quick bug fixes you've done. I'll get on and test out Valma's warlock rotation. I'd rep all you guys but it won't let me  :Frown:

----------


## Xelper

PQR v2.0.5 - Download Here
Okay I lied, one last update. I had an idea that would simplify patch days for everyone so we aren't pestered for the latest offsets 100 times.

-New "Download Offsets" button. This button will appear on the Process Select form if no recognized copies of WoW are active.

----------


## fluxflux

@ Xelper yery nice

maybe the same for the profile?^^

----------


## g1teglover

> PQR v2.0.5 - Download Here
> Okay I lied, one last update. I had an idea that would simplify patch days for everyone so we aren't pestered for the latest offsets 100 times.
> 
> -New "Download Offsets" button. This button will appear on the Process Select form if no recognized copies of WoW are active.


Nice addition Xelper, no more having to make sure that the Offsets are updated after patching  :Smile:

----------


## Xelper

> @ Xelper yery nice
> 
> maybe the same for the profile?^^


I will consider it for a future update. It would probably be a button on the profile/rotation form and the profile developer would need to provide a direct download link for both files.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## Deva

@Xelper, may I PM you with some questions about the Data folder/LUA file imports?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @fluxlfux: 
> 
> ```
> local myTable = {
> 	"Twilight Assault Drake",
> 	"Twilight Assassin",
> 	"Raider's Training Dummy",
> 	"Arm Tentacle",
> 	"Wing Tentacle",
> ...


Shouldn't it be return false and nit true if it is a valid target u have selected? Otherwise it'll keep spamming spellid 0 no?

Sent from my Xoom

----------


## Valma

> It wouldn't have casted that spell until the cast had finished which means no pre-casting prior to being off GCD.


Now you do agree with the fact I was right,didn't you? (:

No offence,just trying to keep you in good mood  :Big Grin: 

BTW buba,I whined a bit and it took effect not only on my rep as you can see :P Mentally's,your's and other profile writers started to grow up really fast  :Wink:  Seems like noone wants us to drop our projects :P

----------


## fluxflux

mhh i dont no some things i do wrong its not worked for me, i have testet in orgrimmar on dummys but he cast nothing

----------


## CPCS0101

> Now you do agree with the fact I was right,didn't you? (:
> 
> No offence,just trying to keep you in good mood 
> 
> BTW buba,I whined a bit and it took effect not only on my rep as you can see :P Mentally's,your's and other profile writers started to grow up really fast  Seems like noone wants us to drop our projects :P


Of course not XD even those of us who customize our own code still use your great profiles as the core. It's easier to start with a slightly less than ideal but still perfectly valid plate than a white pile of empty.

----------


## Kinky

@fluxlfux: Go back a page, to my last reply, I updated the code there. It works perfectly for me, so it should for you as well.
@Bu_ba_911: I have absolutely no idea.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## fluxflux

now its to 50% work he target the dummy but casting nothing

its to strange for me^^

----------


## Kinky

@fluxflux: It casts nothing? It's not coded to cast anything at all. That ability was created simply to automatically select targets closes in range to you out from that list, nothing more. Use it i conjunction with an regular rotation and it should cast something.

----------


## fluxflux

yes the code iss in my rotation i createt a seperate abbility and put the code inside then i take the other abilitys and set inside the rotation

----------


## thrylas

Hey guys which rotation is the best for combat rogue in DS10? im using xmCombat from bubba's svn right now and was just wondering if there was a better one available, mabey with smart logic like valma's warlock profiles.

Also looking for a Holy priest rotation if theres a newer one, ive been using the same one pretty much since pqr was released  :Smile:  - dont get me wrong the profiles i use right now are excelent but im looking for some with logic - exspecially for ultrax ect so i can tab out and be even lazier :P.

----------


## kickmydog

> Should really only take about 5 minutes to fix KMDs stuff.
> 
> Create 2 functions (Put this at the top of the rotation):
> Ability: Initialize 
> Spell ID: 0
> 
> 
> ```
> if kmdInit == nil then
> ...


I really hate you now Xelper, Bu_Bu and I have been working on this for a day or two and then you make this really simple piece of code. I'm going to have to re-write my hunter rotation again!

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I really hate you now Xelper, Bu_Bu and I have been working on this for a day or two and then you make this really simple piece of code. I'm going to have to re-write my hunter rotation again!


Lol he posted that a long time ago  :Stick Out Tongue:  you wanted to add in another step so I didn't bring it up haha 

Sent from my phone.

----------


## kickmydog

> Lol he posted that a long time ago  you wanted to add in another step so I didn't bring it up haha 
> 
> Sent from my phone.


Kind of hard to wade through all the pages and pages in this thread to find something relevant. Anyway this gives me an idea to merge the range check into a function too. I'm all for a smaller profile where possible.

----------


## averykey

Hey xelper for your ret pally profile, add a check if out of rangeto art of war and art of war priority over judge unless 1 hp, also does not cast if enemy is in front if thats possible, should make it where it can't lockup

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Hey guys which rotation is the best for combat rogue in DS10? im using xmCombat from bubba's svn right now and was just wondering if there was a better one available, mabey with smart logic like valma's warlock profiles.
> 
> Also looking for a Holy priest rotation if theres a newer one, ive been using the same one pretty much since pqr was released  - dont get me wrong the profiles i use right now are excelent but im looking for some with logic - exspecially for ultrax ect so i can tab out and be even lazier :P.


That profile has a lot of room for improvement in the dps area.

This is one of the better ones I have seen: Rep him

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2211098 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

----------


## thrylas

> That profile has a lot of room for improvement in the dps area.
> 
> This is one of the better ones I have seen: Rep him
> 
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2211098 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)


 TY +Rep for both of you  :Smile:  - will test his profile out against the current one for dps output and then try it in ds10 tonight  :Smile: .

----------


## xNEC

I'm looking for an unholy DK PVP rotation.
Right now I am using the rotation posted a few months ago but wondering if there's any new and fully updated version for unholy DK in PVP.

In addition I'm wondering what to do myself and how I know, what my rotation is doing and what i have to do myself.


Greetings
NeC

/Edit
This is what I am using:




> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><DEATHKNIGHT><Ability><Name>Rune Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>56815</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Obliterate</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49020</SpellID><Actions>/startattack|/use 10</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Howling Blast</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>49184</SpellID><Actions>/startattack</Actions><Lua>return true</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target></Ability><Ability><Name>Plague Strike</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>45462</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local dbBloodPlague, _, _, _, _, _, BloodPlagueExpire = UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;,59879, &amp;quot;player&amp;quot
> 
> if dbBloodPlague ~= nil then
> --cast if debuff has &amp;lt; 5 sec left
> BloodPlagueExpire =(BloodPlagueExpire - GetTime())
> if BloodPlagueExpire &amp;lt; 5 then
> return true
> end
> else
> ...





> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?><DEATHKNIGHT><Rotation><RotationName>Frost 4.2 Dps</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Chains of Ice|Death Grip|Blood Tap(2 Rune)|Horn of Winter|Pillar of Frost|Raise Dead|Obliterate(Proc)|Howling Blast (proc)|Obliterate(Fr&amp;Uh rune)|Obliterate(Death Rune)|Outbreak|Plague Strike|Obliterate|Frost Strike(Proc)|Frost Strike|Howling Blast|Empower Rune Weapon|Blood Tap|Health Stone|Frost Strike(RP cap)</RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>Frost AOE</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Blood Tap(2 Rune)|Pillar of Frost|Raise Dead|Howling Blast|Howling Blast (proc)|Howling Blast(Fever)|Blood Tap|Frost Strike|Frost Strike(Proc)|Blood Boil|Apparatus of Khaz&amp;apos;goroth|Essence of the Eternal Flame|Horn of Winter|Health Stone</RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>Frost +(Brez)+</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Blood Tap(2 Rune)|Pillar of Frost|Raise Dead|Obliterate(Proc)|Howling Blast (proc)|Obliterate(Fr&amp;Uh rune)|Obliterate(Death Rune)|Obliterate|Frost Strike(RP for Brez)|Apparatus of Khaz&amp;apos;goroth|Essence of the Eternal Flame|Plague Strike|Howling Blast|Blood Tap|Horn of Winter|Health Stone</RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>Test</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Pestilence|Horn of Winter|Rune Strike</RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>Unholy 4.2 DPS</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Raise Dead Unholy|Dark Transformation|Death And Decay|Death Coil (Proc)|Unholy Frenzy|Gargoyle|Death Coil(pet-test)|Outbreak|Icy Touch|Plague Strike|Scourge Strike|Festering Strike|Empower Rune Weapon|Blood Tap|Health Stone|Horn of Winter(on)</RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>Unholy AOE</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Raise Dead Unholy|Death And Decay|Dark Transformation|Death Coil (Proc)|Death Coil(pet-test)|Outbreak|Icy Touch|Plague Strike|Pestilence|Scourge Strike|Festering Strike|Blood Boil|Horn of Winter</RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>Unholy PVP (Test)</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Chains of Ice|Death Grip|Gargoyle PVP|Unholy Frenzy PVP|Raise Dead Unholy|Dark Transformation|Death Coil (Proc)|Outbreak|Icy Touch|Plague Strike|Scourge Strike|Death Coil(pet-test)|Festering Strike|Empower Rune Weapon PVP|Blood Tap|Health Stone</RotationList></Rotation><Rotation><RotationName>Frost PVP (Test)</RotationName><RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault><RotationList>Chains of Ice|Death Grip|Lichborne PVP (Alt)|Pillar of Frost PVP|Blood Tap(2 Rune)|Horn of Winter|Howling Blast (proc)|Obliterate(Proc)|Obliterate(Fr&amp;Uh rune)|Obliterate(Death Rune)|Plague Strike|Obliterate|Frost Strike(Proc)|Frost Strike|Howling Blast|Frost Strike(RP cap)|Health Stone|Empower Rune Weapon PVP|Blood Tap</RotationList></Rotation></DEATHKNIGHT>

----------


## [Blinded]

> TY +Rep for both of you  - will test his profile out against the current one for dps output and then try it in ds10 tonight .


ty  :Wink: 

Around 400 DLs and 21 Rep  :Big Grin:  I can understand Valma ^^

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Hey xelper for your ret pally profile, add a check if out of rangeto art of war and art of war priority over judge unless 1 hp, also does not cast if enemy is in front if thats possible, should make it where it can't lockup


The buff on Art of War lasts so long that I would never use it at range, but use it fill my rotation once I did get there. However I would agree that a range check for perhaps Crusader Strike should be added to "Judgement (No JOTP Buff)"



```
local jotpBuff = PQR_UnitBuffID("player", 54151)
local inRange = IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(35395), "target")

if jotpBuff == nil or inRange ~= 1 then
	return true
end
```

Something like that, I'll let the code junkies handle that.

----------


## phantom325

When I download the new PQR, there are no preconfigured profiles whatsoever. Is this normal, and if so, where can I download them?

----------


## firepong

> When I download the new PQR, there are no preconfigured profiles whatsoever. Is this normal, and if so, where can I download them?


This is normal. Just copy the profiles from your previous install of PQR to their respective Class Folders under Profiles.

----------


## expunge

> When I download the new PQR, there are no preconfigured profiles whatsoever. Is this normal, and if so, where can I download them?


Aaaaaaaaaand now I feel like a cock. At least I did a good deed for the day and upgrade mentally to cata lol.

----------


## phantom325

> This is normal. Just copy the profiles from your previous install of PQR to their respective Class Folders under Profiles.


Alright, thanks, was just wondering why they weren't showing. I thought it was just an error I was having, thanks for clearing it up, +rep

----------


## Xelper

Now that I added the "Download Offsets" button I've actually decided to do a few more things with downloading updates.

I'm actually writing an update PQR application, that if/when you run it, goes and downloads the latest exe... hopefully that should reduce the burdens of updating.

I'm also giving profile developers the ability to use a "Download Update" button. If you click Download Updates it will download the two XMLs, prompt the user with the current version as well as the downloaded version, and give the user the option to accept the XMLs or not. Quick preview:

----------


## abndrew82

> Now that I added the "Download Offsets" button I've actually decided to do a few more things with downloading updates.
> 
> I'm actually writing an update PQR application, that if/when you run it, goes and downloads the latest exe... hopefully that should reduce the burdens of updating.
> 
> I'm also giving profile developers the ability to use a "Download Update" button. If you click Download Updates it will download the two XMLs, prompt the user with the current version as well as the downloaded version, and give the user the option to accept the XMLs or not. Quick preview:



That sounds awesome

----------


## Ninifay

Is this bannable to use?

----------


## expunge

> Is this bannable to use?


Yes. (10 chars)

----------


## bu_ba_911

I like this idea a lot Xelper, ty for offering it!!!

----------


## firepong

> I like this idea a lot Xelper, ty for offering it!!!


Now all we need is a way for it to pull git code  :Wink:  Would be perfect then lol

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @fluxlfux: 
> 
> ```
> local myTable = {
> 	"Twilight Assault Drake",
> 	"Twilight Assassin",
> 	"Raider's Training Dummy",
> 	"Arm Tentacle",
> 	"Wing Tentacle",
> ...




```
local myTable = {
	"Twilight Assault Drake",
	"Twilight Assassin",
	"Raider's Training Dummy",
	"Arm Tentacle",
	"Wing Tentacle",
	"Mutated Corruption",
	"Mana Void",
	"Elementium Bolt",
	"Burning Tendons",
	"Warmaster Blackhorn",
	"Goriona"
}
for i=1,#myTable do
	if not UnitExists("target") then
		RunMacroText("/tar "..myTable[i])
	else
		if IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(20271), "target") == 1
			and not UnitIsDeadOrGhost("target") -- Can't have this enabled to test Dummies
			and UnitCanAttack("player","target")
			and not PQR_IsOutOfSight("target", 1)
		then return false else RunMacroText("/cleartarget") end
	end
end
```

I edited this to test on my Pally, and made the change I recommended and it worked beautiful Mentally <3

Wonderful Mentally I wish i could rep you more lol (Anyone willing to rep her for me?)

Here's Mentally's idea in the form of auto Focusing Targets



```
local myTable = {
	"Twilight Assault Drake",
	"Twilight Assassin",
	"Raider's Training Dummy",
	"Arm Tentacle",
	"Wing Tentacle",
	"Mutated Corruption",
	"Mana Void",
	"Elementium Bolt",
	"Burning Tendons",
	"Warmaster Blackhorn",
	"Goriona"
}
for i=1,#myTable do
	if not UnitExists("focus") then
		RunMacroText("/tar "..myTable[i])
		if UnitExists("target") and UnitName("target") == myTable[i] then
			RunMacroText("/focus")
			TargetLastTarget()
		end
	else
		if IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(20271), "focus") == 1
			and not UnitIsDeadOrGhost("focus") -- Can't have this enabled to test Dummies
			and UnitCanAttack("player","focus")
			and not PQR_IsOutOfSight("focus", 1)
		then return false else RunMacroText("/clearfocus") end
	end
end
```

----------


## phantom325

> Is this bannable to use?


Everything that modifies the game in some way that Blizzard does not intend to do is bannable.
However, this is very unlikely to get you banned, unless you do Arenas and get into the top 2% or whatever, and even then, Blizzard can't really prove it.

----------


## crystal_tech

ok i figured out the timer code and i'm going to share it

notes: 
put it after a pause ability
it does throw an error when turning it on. something about a nil compared to a number. if you find the fix let me know as i'm working on it now.
it does take a half sec to get the calc going so it may delay casting something.



```
if TTD_loaded == nil and UnitAffectingCombat("player") ~= nil then
	PQ_TimeA = GetTime()
	PQ_LifeStart = UnitHealth("target")
	PQ_LifeMax = UnitHealthMax("target")
	TTD_loaded = 1
elseif TTD_loaded == 1 and UnitAffectingCombat("player") == nil then
	PQ_TimeA = nil
	PQ_LifeStart = nil
	PQ_LifeMax = nil
	TTD_loaded = nil
        -- set PQ_CalcTime to something other than zero to stop delays
	PQ_CalcTime = 0
end

if TTD_loaded then
	PQ_TimeDiff = GetTime() - PQ_TimeA
	PQ_HPDiff = PQ_LifeStart - UnitHealth("target")

	if PQ_HPDiff > 0 then
		PQ_FullTime = (PQ_TimeDiff * PQ_LifeMax)/PQ_HPDiff
		PQ_PastFullTime = (PQ_LifeMax - PQ_LifeMax) * PQ_TimeDiff/ PQ_HPDiff
		PQ_CalcTime = PQ_TimeA - PQ_PastFullTime + PQ_FullTime - GetTime()
	end
end

--here i set Hunter's mark (ALLHM) to 1  if the TTD is greater than 21 secs
if PQ_CalcTime >= 21 then
	ALLHM = 1
else
	ALLHM = nil
end


--under the hunters mark ability its
if unitdebuff("target", 1130) == nil and ALLHM then return true end
```

I hope this helps with timing things. and give rep where due.

----------


## cukiemunster

> Ok, my next question is does anyone know how to incorporate the use of Healthstone into a profile? So it uses it at x% health? I quite simply fail at remembering to use lock stones in the heat of battle lol.


Bump for this question^^

 :Cool:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Bump for this question^^


just run a check on inventory items, then run a check on player health then return true if under that limit

i think sheuron or i (i think it was him) made something for loot-a-rang

----------


## diesall

> @a9058727: Fire away. :P You can speed that code up quite a bit though!
> 
> 
> ```
> local BleedDebuff = BleedDebuff -- Localize the function variable first and foremost
> function BleedDebuff(t)
>     local Bleeds = { 
> 		16511, -- Rogue, Hemorrhage
> 		33876, -- Druid, Cat: Mangle
> ...


just a few tips to clarify previously made or not made clear enough and to explain why this piece of code would not even function correctly:


```
local BleedDebuff = BleedDebuff
```

This is useless, a waste of cpu cycles.


Dont declare the local table inside the function, declare it outside of the function, your pointlessly creating a new local variable and table every time you call the function....


```
if UnitDebuffID(t,Bleeds[i]) then return true else return false end
```

this statement will cause the function to only ever check for Hemorrhage, as your returning false if the buff isn't active thus breaking out of the function and never testing for the other bleeds


basically this is how it would want to be written for performance and clarity:


```
if not 'name'_Constants then
	local Bleeds = {
		16511, -- Rogue, Hemorrhage
		33876, -- Druid, Cat: Mangle
		33878, -- Druid, Bear: Mangle
		35290, -- Hunter Pet: Gore
		46857, -- Warrior, Trauma
		50271, -- Hunter Pet: Tendon Rip
		57386, -- Hunter Pet: Stampede
	}
	function PQ_BleedDebuff(unit)
		for i=1,#Bleeds do
			if UnitDebuffID(unit,Bleeds[i]) then return true end
		end
		return false
	end

     'name'_Constants = true
end
```

this would want to be placed in the first ability of the rotation named for example RotationConstants
'name'_Constants: substitute this for example with the name of your rotation, anything unique , for example: MyCombatRogue_Constants

this is where you would define all other functions used by your rotation as well, in the same format

Of-course this could be declared in the on pqr load script xelper has added in 2.0 and not the rotation itself.

----------


## marcmk2

Omg I can't give anyone any rep. Every profile writer that I use and some that I don't all need to have rep spread before I can re-rep :| Sorry bubba I tried to give rep to mentally but the silly website won't let me

----------


## Deva

> this is where you would define all other functions used by your rotation as well, in the same format
> 
> Of-course this could be declared in the on pqr load script xelper has added in 2.0 and not the rotation itself.


diesall, thanks for the improvements! Sorry I butchered it the first time.

You also touched on a question I had regarding the LUA script loader - I wasn't sure what could and could not be used in there. Anything that could be used in PQR? It would be great if I could make the new profiles I'm working on more flexible, or could share class-related code for different specs.

----------


## Valma

> Here's Mentally's idea in the form of auto Focusing Targets
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local myTable = {
> 	"Twilight Assault Drake",
> 	"Twilight Assassin",
> 	"Raider's Training Dummy",
> ...


Maybe I've missed something,but why not FocusUnit(unit) ClearFocus() TargetUnit(name) and so on? :/

----------


## diesall

> diesall, thanks for the improvements! Sorry I butchered it the first time.
> 
> You also touched on a question I had regarding the LUA script loader - I wasn't sure what could and could not be used in there. Anything that could be used in PQR? It would be great if I could make the new profiles I'm working on more flexible, or could share class-related code for different specs.


Afaik, pqr loads any script in the data folder, on injection of the bot, so yes any global functions you then declare in there you have access to in any of your pqr rotation abilities.
so just to clarify all you would need to do is add the following code to your .lua script file in the data directory ( just remember to include your script file in the download when you release your rotation)



```
local Bleeds = {
	16511, -- Rogue, Hemorrhage
	33876, -- Druid, Cat: Mangle
	33878, -- Druid, Bear: Mangle
	35290, -- Hunter Pet: Gore
	46857, -- Warrior, Trauma
	50271, -- Hunter Pet: Tendon Rip
	57386, -- Hunter Pet: Stampede
}
function PQR_BleedDebuff(unit)
	for i=1,#Bleeds do
		if UnitDebuffID(unit,Bleeds[i]) then return true end
	end
	return false
end
```

i just used PQR_BleedDebuff as an example, you could use whatever you wanted, keep in mind it is in the global name space and any addons or other profile authors who decide to declare a global with the same name will throw errors and taints,
so i suggest making yourself a personal prefix to attach to your function names, just to be safe... for example you could use your name initials capitalized follow by an underscore: function SJL_BleedDebuff(unit) ...

----------


## wtfnix

> 70 downloads in 45 hours and only one guy repped me >.< Why should I continue improving and releasing profile if almost noone likes it? :/ Dunno really,think it will go private soon.


I for one appreciate all you do Valma, I suggest that the forum admin should give you a new name? RepJunkie/RepH00ker :P Keep em rolling! If you go private my lock will HATE you :P

Thanks again for all you do!

----------


## Deva

Just to make sure I understood this correctly, I should copy/paste the code you provided into a LUA file, which should load when PQR loads, and then in the ability, I would simply do this if I wanted the ability to only fire off if the target was missing any of the debuffs, correct?



```
if PQR_BleedDebuff("target") then 
	return false 
else
	return true 
end
```

I tried the steps I listed above and get an error "attempt to call global "PQR_BleedDebuff" (a nil value)" - did I just make a mistake? Probably... extremely new to LUA, so I don't know.

----------


## Zemnexx

> I'm looking for an unholy DK PVP rotation.
> Right now I am using the rotation posted a few months ago but wondering if there's any new and fully updated version for unholy DK in PVP.
> 
> In addition I'm wondering what to do myself and how I know, what my rotation is doing and what i have to do myself.
> 
> 
> Greetings
> NeC


Oh god, that is my code, huh? Now I am the one that feels obligated to update it. I honestly had a great update for that profile with many bug fixes and dps increases, and much more profiles. I had made a Warrior Arena with very, very good DPS, and mostly working Spell Reflect. I had a Sub Rouge I was working on, and also had made a Ret Pally, and Enh Shaman. All of them for arenas, but once I got out of WoW, I kinda forgot about all of them, then I made the mistake of building a new computer and wiping my hard drive without even thinking about backing anything up. So yeah, all gone.

I am barely getting back into WoW, and have also barely started sifting through all the updates that has happened to this program and profiles. So I am kinda lost at the moment. I don't know if I will get back to making profiles to be honest, my schedule is pretty busy, plus I have doubts in my ability to code now that things have gotten so complicated. When I started, I couldn't LUA code at all, but just messing around in other profiles and just learning by example and trial and error, I got pretty good at it. But probably nowhere near the ability of any actual experienced coder here. 

So yeah, I guess I'll leave it at that, probably not the answer you wanted, but if there is anyone here that can code who is also experienced in arenas, they are more than free to take a crack at it.

----------


## diesall

> Just to make sure I understood this correctly, I should copy/paste the code you provided into a LUA file, which should load when PQR loads, and then in the ability, I would simply do this if I wanted the ability to only fire off if the target was missing any of the debuffs, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if PQR_BleedDebuff("target") then 
> 	return false 
> else
> 	return true 
> ...


yes thats right , also forgot to mention that the file in the data folder, needs a prefix of "PQR_" so if you had mydata.lua rename it to PQR_mydata.lua
close and restart the bot, inject it and you should be good to go....

----------


## Kinky

@Diesall: Thanks for correcting my error! all though I did have the impression that I put the table outside of the function itself. Oh well.
@Valma: I tried using TargetUnit() but it would simply just not target anything. The moment I changed from TargetUnit() to "/tar " it worked. Not sure why it wouldn't work.Haven't been using the function alot so, hm.

----------


## Gabbz

Having some problem fixing my combustion.

I have this code


```
local LB, _, _, _, _, _, LBtimer = UnitDebuffID("target", 44457, "player")
local IGNITE, _, _, _, _, _, IGNITEtimer = UnitDebuffID("target",  12654, "player")

if UnitDebuffID("target", 44457,"PLAYER") 
and UnitDebuffID("target", 12654,"PLAYER") 
--and UnitDebuffID("target", 92315,"PLAYER") 
and UnitHealth("target") > UnitHealthMax("player")*Pressure("target")
and IgniteLastDamage > 15000 
and modkeystate
then
	if LB then
  if LBtimer - GetTime() >= 2
  	and IGNITEtimer - GetTime() >= 2 then 
   return true end
  end
end
```

The problem im having is that sometime combustion fires when the Living Bomb and ignite is on last 0.3 sec so PQR cast combustion when all the statements are true but when the combustion is "fired" ingame the dots have run out.
So i added the timers to check that ignite and Living Bomb has at least 2 secs until they expires.
Problem is still i get combustions that ticks for 7.7K damage and that should only be possible if im missing 1 of the dots on target. As you can se i also stated that ignitelastdamage always should be above 15K. And Combustion takes 50% of ignite into its damage so why does it keep coming up with so little damage on combustion?

----------


## Kinky

@Gabbz: Where/How are you calculating *IgniteLastDamage*?

----------


## Gabbz

Using Event SPELL_PEROIDIC_DAMAGE and taking the amount value.

----------


## Gabbz

> Maybe I've missed something,but why not FocusUnit(unit) ClearFocus() TargetUnit(name) and so on? :/


unit is only unitid? So it only possible to use on target, targetstarget, etc and not the name of the mob you wanted to target?

That is what i thought anyways so i did skip auto targeting but i can see from Mentally that we can create macros on the fly and there it is possible to target by name.

----------


## Kinky

@Gabbz: I just re-arranged the logic a little bit: This is purely pseudo-code, as I don't have an active account with a 85 mage on to test with:


```
local LB,_,_,_,_,_,LBtimer = UnitDebuffID("target",44457,"PLAYER")
local IGNITE,_,_,_,_,_,IGNITEtimer = UnitDebuffID("target", 12654,"PLAYER")

if (LB and LB - GetTime() >= 2)
	and (IGNITE and IGNITEtimer - GetTime() >= 2)
	and IgniteLastDamage > 15000
	UnitHealth("target") > (UnitHealthMax("player")*Pressure("target"))
	and modkeystate
then return true end
```

I think that _should_ work though.

But yeah, TargetUnit() seemd strange for me, even if I searched and allowed partial matches for a unit name, it just wouldn't hook, while running the macro worked nicely. I'm going to explore it further a bit later. It does take a unitID (Target, Focus, Targettarget, etc..) or a Unit Name, but, I couldn't get Unit Name to work, so I changed it to a /tar macro instead.

Edit:
@Crystal, it errors sometimes because you're comparing a unset value to nothing! This should remove any errors, and all.
Just cleaned it up a bit because especially UnitDebuffID returns "false" if we don't have the debuff, while I also changed all = 1 to = true just for clarity, it should work the same nontheless regardless (Because 1 is a positive integer, i.e. true)


```
if not TTD_loaded and UnitAffectingCombat("player") ~= nil then
	PQ_TimeA = GetTime()
	PQ_LifeStart = UnitHealth("target")
	PQ_LifeMax = UnitHealthMax("target")
	TTD_loaded = true
elseif TTD_loaded and not UnitAffectingCombat("player") then
	PQ_TimeA = nil
	PQ_LifeStart = nil
	PQ_LifeMax = nil
	TTD_loaded = nil
	-- set PQ_CalcTime to something other than zero to stop delays
	PQ_CalcTime = 0
end

if TTD_loaded then
	PQ_TimeDiff = GetTime() - PQ_TimeA
	PQ_HPDiff = PQ_LifeStart - UnitHealth("target")

	if PQ_HPDiff > 0 then
		PQ_FullTime = (PQ_TimeDiff * PQ_LifeMax)/PQ_HPDiff
		PQ_PastFullTime = (PQ_LifeMax - PQ_LifeMax) * PQ_TimeDiff/ PQ_HPDiff
		PQ_CalcTime = PQ_TimeA - PQ_PastFullTime + PQ_FullTime - GetTime()
	end
end

--here i set Hunter's mark (ALLHM) to 1  if the TTD is greater than 21 secs
if PQ_CalcTime >= 21 then ALLHM = true
else ALLHM = nil end


--under the hunters mark ability its
if not UnitDebuffID("target",1130) and ALLHM then return true end
```

----------


## googlebee

Hopefully someone can help me with this....

IM trying to refine Pulverize ( Spell ID 80313 ) (Player Buff ID 80951)

my original code:



```
 
local _, _, _, LacerateCount = UnitDebuff("target", "Lacerate")
if LacerateCount ~= nil then
    if LacerateCount == 3 then
        return true
    end
else
    return false;
end
```

And im wanting to add a command to not recast Pulverize until its Buff duration is under 3 seconds to maximize DoT dmg.

Currently im wasting DoT dmg and recasting Pulverize with 11-12 seconds remaining on the player buff.

Please help......><

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hopefully someone can help me with this....
> 
> IM trying to refine Pulverize ( Spell ID 80313 ) (Player Buff ID 80951)
> 
> my original code:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Local lacerateexpire = select(7, unitdebuff("player", "lacerate")) - gettime() 

Sent from my Xoom

----------


## Kinky

@googlebee: Basically you want to cast Pulverize only when Lacerate has 3+ stacks and 3 seconds left on the Pulverize buff?


```
local Lacerate = select(4,UnitDebuffID("target",33745))

if Lacerate and Lacerate >= 3 then
	local Pulverize = select(7,UnitBuffID("player",80951))
	if Pulverize then
		if Pulverize - GetTime() <= 3 then return true end
	else return true end
end
```

Not sure if it's the way you wanted it, basically, this *returns true* if Lacerate has 3 stacks and Pulverize has 3 seconds or less left on the buff or is not currently active.

----------


## Gabbz

> @Gabbz: I just re-arranged the logic a little bit: This is purely pseudo-code, as I don't have an active account with a 85 mage on to test with:
> 
> 
> ```
> local LB,_,_,_,_,_,LBtimer = UnitDebuffID("target",44457,"PLAYER")
> local IGNITE,_,_,_,_,_,IGNITEtimer = UnitDebuffID("target", 12654,"PLAYER")
> 
> if (LB and LB - GetTime() >= 2)
> 	and (IGNITE and IGNITEtimer - GetTime() >= 2)
> ...


didnt work but i did se errors mainly this "(LB and LB - GetTime() >= 2)" but changed and it still didnt work.
This is my cleaned up script atm.


```
 
local LB, _, _, _, _, _, LBtimer = UnitDebuffID("target", 44457, "player")
local IGNITE, _, _, _, _, _, IGNITEtimer = UnitDebuffID("target",  12654, "player")

if UnitHealth("target") > UnitHealthMax("player")*Pressure("target")
and IgniteLastDamage > 15000 
and modkeystate
then
	if LB then
  		if LBtimer - GetTime() >= 2
  		and IGNITEtimer - GetTime() >= 2 then 
   		return true end
 	 end
end
```

----------


## Kinky

@Gabbz: Yeah.. Comparing LB to a nil value error. (I need to learn from that silly mistake.)
What kind of behaviour are you experiencing now? Really low Combustion ticks?

----------


## Gabbz

> @Gabbz: Yeah.. Comparing LB to a nil value error. (I need to learn from that silly mistake.)
> What kind of behaviour are you experiencing now? Really low Combustion ticks?


Aye had some combustions that was to low but they are fixed with the latest code AND the seems SKADA did return wrong numbers sometimes.

----------


## Xelper

> I started to test using combatlogg and found that pqr isnt casting as fast as i do when i smash the buttons.
> Here Comes combat logg standing naked casting Fireball with PQR
> This show average cast time fore Fireball to be 2.44
> 
> This shows the average cast time for Fireball to be 2.19
> 
> So the difference is 0.25 and in the long run that a rather big DPS decrease.
> I dont know if this happened from last PQR version or was earlier.


I verified that the problem is fixed in PQR 2.0.4 (you tested on 2.0.3 with the recast bug). I verified multiple times, without PQR by spamming the hell out of my 1 key (fireball) and with PQR with a simple fireball only profile. PQR was able to cast about 6-14ms faster than I could by hand.

Lower the average cast difference the better:

Fireball Spam:
*Level 1, no gear. Fireball is a 1.5 sec cast:*
With PQR:
[11:36:41] Total CastDiffs: 45.072999999997 Count: 30
[11:36:39] Average Cast Diff: 1.5024482758619

Without PQR:
[11:37:33] Total CastDiffs: 45.391000000003 Count: 30
[11:37:33] Average Cast Diff: 1.5130333333334


*Level 85, no gear Fireball is a 2.43 second cast (only going to 22 due to mana issues):*
With PQR:
[11:42:37] Total CastDiffs: 53.351000000002 Count: 22
[11:42:35] Average Cast Diff: 2.4272380952382

Without PQR:
[11:44:38] Total CastDiffs: 53.536 Count: 22
[11:44:38] Average Cast Diff: 2.4334545454545


Obviously 10ms isnt much, but PQR does have an advantage at about 1 extra spell every 100-200 spells.

----------


## Gabbz

> Obviously 10ms isnt much, but PQR does have an advantage at about 1 extra spell every 100-200 spells.


Aye its fixed.
I tested with Autohotkey spamming and PQR and Autohotkey had same Avg casttime

----------


## fluxflux

what iss the best mage profile @ the moment ? Combustion´s works?

----------


## onion88

> I'm looking for an unholy DK PVP rotation.
> Right now I am using the rotation posted a few months ago but wondering if there's any new and fully updated version for unholy DK in PVP.
> 
> In addition I'm wondering what to do myself and how I know, what my rotation is doing and what i have to do myself.
> 
> 
> Greetings
> NeC
> 
> ...


Here's my Unholy deakthnight PVP profile. I used bubba's code and added a few things, like strangulate to alt, deathstrikes when low hp, and death pact on low hp. 
Read the notes for the rest of the info. :P
Enjoy.
http://www.mediafire.com/?ykakbm1be417163
http://www.mediafire.com/?e568x0unl1bfsch

----------


## ziggar

Says file not found  :Frown:

----------


## nilum

I have been trying to get if PQR_IsOutOfSight to function properly. I have a very basic test, but it always returns false:



```
if PQR_IsOutOfSight("target") == true
	then
	print("Target is out of line of sight!")
end
```

Anyone know what is up?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I have been trying to get if PQR_IsOutOfSight to function properly. I have a very basic test, but it always returns false:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if PQR_IsOutOfSight("target") == true
> 	then
> 	print("Target is out of line of sight!")
> end
> ...


the program needs you to try and cast something at them first, and get the error message back saying out of line of sight

----------


## Xelper

> I have been trying to get if PQR_IsOutOfSight to function properly. I have a very basic test, but it always returns false:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if PQR_IsOutOfSight("target") == true
>     then
>     print("Target is out of line of sight!")
> end
> ...


Right, what bu_ba said. 

Basically, the WoW lua engine has no way of determining if a target is currently out of sight. So, if your rotation for example tries to cast a spell on the target but it is currently out of LOS you will get a "Target is out of line of sight." red error on the screen. PQR_IsOutOfSight is just a check to see if that message has appeared on the screen in the last 3 seconds.

PQR Custom Functions - PQRotation Wiki

----------


## bu_ba_911

-- 3/16/2012 Beta Release of my Holy Paladin Rewrite --


```
 CHANGELOG
-) Updated Cleanse and Cleanse Priority (Some of the updates are untested and may break rotation!!!)
-) Got Avenging Wrath to work properly so far, so added that into the rotation
-) Fixed Light of Dawn, now properly casts
-) Added in an example layout for 85's who want to customize their rotation
-) Coded in all of the PvE Hands spells, but left out of rotation as they're untested
-) Added in a No Mouseover Rotation (just like old one had) [I tried to like mouseover, but I have a wandering mouse and my numbers suffered for it]
```

PLEASE PM ME OR EVEN BETTER, POST ON HERE YOUR ERROR REPORTS AND REQUESTS!!!!

http://code.google.com/p/bubba-pqr-p...D.zip&can=2&q=

*edit*
found an error when checking if in Arena, so did a quick update

EVERYONE should look at the Raid/Arena Layout Example, it's how you can customize this thing to your exact needs and wants...

overly geared people will want to lower some of the numbers to avoid over healing, while undergeared may want to raise them so people don't die  :Smile:

----------


## onion88

> Says file not found


Sorry about that, should work now.

----------


## wtfnix

> -- 3/16/2012 Beta Release of my Holy Paladin Rewrite --


I have no idea who to give it to, but it sucks lol


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to bu_ba_911 again.


I know for a fact you deserve a ton of rep along with all the other profile writers on here.

Thanks again Bub!

----------


## leetspeaker

It would be great if someone will make 2.4.3 offsets for me, or describe me in short how to do it :3

----------


## wtfnix

@Xelper - Suggestion in the Ability Editor

Ability to turn on Word Wrap within the edit box as you resize the window?

----------


## Deva

> yes thats right , also forgot to mention that the file in the data folder, needs a prefix of "PQR_" so if you had mydata.lua rename it to PQR_mydata.lua
> close and restart the bot, inject it and you should be good to go....


Thanks diesall! I'm sure Xelper probably mentioned that in his original post announcing it, I just forgot. Maybe this could be added to the first post of the thread? I double checked it after you suggested the fix and don't see it mentioned there.

----------


## saga3180

@Valma is there a reason why Demo roation changes into felguard when starting a bossfight

----------


## Omaha303

For those playing a DK Frost DW, in your experience which profile one have the best performance? And if you are doing Masterfrost, which profile to use? Just tell me the name of the profile writer, I can search for the link to download. Thanks.

----------


## kickmydog

> ```
> local myTable = {
> 	"Twilight Assault Drake",
> 	"Twilight Assassin",
> 	"Raider's Training Dummy",
> 	"Arm Tentacle",
> 	"Wing Tentacle",
> 	"Mutated Corruption",
> 	"Mana Void",
> ...


Quick question about this. What order does it target something if many of those mobs are in range and in LOS? The upper mob or the lower mob in the list?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Quick question about this. What order does it target something if many of those mobs are in range and in LOS? The upper mob or the lower mob in the list?


top to bottom

----------


## Mpzor

kickmydog: Are you aware that your profile wont change aspects like before pqr2.xx came out? I had to use some of sheurons code.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> kickmydog: Are you aware that your profile wont change aspects like before pqr2.xx came out? I had to use some of sheurons code.


yes he knows, and his rewrite is coming along nicely

either use the old PQR or wait

----------


## MastaRage

> Kind of hard to wade through all the pages and pages in this thread to find something relevant. Anyway this gives me an idea to merge the range check into a function too. I'm all for a smaller profile where possible.


 yes he knows, he is his last update on status of his profiles.

<bu_ba beat meh

----------


## kickmydog

> kickmydog: Are you aware that your profile wont change aspects like before pqr2.xx came out? I had to use some of sheurons code.


Every time I'm about ready to push out the new version, someone writes a bit of code that I think, damn I should put that in, so it delays things again.

----------


## linex7

Don't fret kickmydog... I sitll use the old PQR just for your rotations. I always finish top 3 dps in my DS runs with the SV rotation. You're the man.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Every time I'm about ready to push out the new version, someone writes a bit of code that I think, damn I should put that in, so it delays things again.


lawl  :Stick Out Tongue: 

well thats why i release thing personally..... time to raise the bar!!!!

----------


## nilum

> the program needs you to try and cast something at them first, and get the error message back saying out of line of sight


Odd. it's still not working

I see the "Target not in line of sight." error in my combat lot and it still won't trigger.

----------


## fluxflux

@ Mentally

How is the look if i want use your focus target script i will set to focus vampiric touch and shadow word pain and if the target iss <25% shadow word death

@ Xelper maybe a idea for the near future update integrate a Target focus Addon^^ maybe a list like your interupt list with different target for raiding etc?

----------


## BigDaddyOgre

Kick.. love your stuff.. only reason for the lack of rep was my lack of rep to give.

----------


## Kinkeh

> For those playing a DK Frost DW, in your experience which profile one have the best performance? And if you are doing Masterfrost, which profile to use? Just tell me the name of the profile writer, I can search for the link to download. Thanks.


Downloads - imdasandman - profile for both PQR and HB that i use and edit - Google Project Hosting download the "Master Frost" one, then use masterfrost pvp, reforge mastery and get your 5% hit cap, this does crazy damage.

----------


## BigDaddyOgre

> Quick question about this. What order does it target something if many of those mobs are in range and in LOS? The upper mob or the lower mob in the list?


It looks like the flow would have this as an inverted priority queue (i=1,#myTable) so that the further down the list, the higher the priority... i could see this getting bogged down pretty quick.

Perhaps going to a per-fight list? so that it only iterates through appropriate targets (i.e. you don't have burning tendons in the same list as the raider's training dummy)... 

The list management could be ugly initially, but it would help the overall performance if it's only iterating a short target list.

For this particular case, one would probably want "Blistering Tentacle" in there with a higher priority to handle the 4th Arm/Wing when you can't AOE and you have to single-target burn them.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> It looks like the flow would have this as an inverted priority queue (i=1,#myTable) so that the further down the list, the higher the priority... i could see this getting bogged down pretty quick.
> 
> Perhaps going to a per-fight list? so that it only iterates through appropriate targets (i.e. you don't have burning tendons in the same list as the raider's training dummy)... 
> 
> The list management could be ugly initially, but it would help the overall performance if it's only iterating a short target list.
> 
> For this particular case, one would probably want "Blistering Tentacle" in there with a higher priority to handle the 4th Arm/Wing when you can't AOE and you have to single-target burn them.


think about it closely.....

we're checking if we have a focus unit..... if we don't we look at the list to get a focus unit

when we get a focus unit we make it a focus we now have a focus

so we stop doing things with the names on the lists right then and there

----------


## Mpzor

Was just asking as I tried to read the posts but there were too many and im lazy :P Still the best profile out there so im still using it even with the "bugs"  :Smile:

----------


## kickmydog

> Don't fret kickmydog... I sitll use the old PQR just for your rotations. I always finish top 3 dps in my DS runs with the SV rotation. You're the man.


I do the same thing at the moment. If I could get the aspect switching to work 100% I would switch over to PQR2, but it does not at the moment. One of the reasons I'm hesitant to release a version yet.

----------


## Kinky

*Mentally's Shadowpriest Profile v5.0*
- Total re-write for PQR 2.0+
Updated: *17.03.2012*

Changes:


```
17.03.2012:
- Fixed a return bug where a Unit previously affected with an immunity buff would still be tagged as immune. (This should fix any previous targeting issues!)

16.03.2012:
- Split "Burn" and "Normal profile
- Removed leveling profile, both profiles should work for any levels, besides casting PW: D and Renew/Smite. (You can add this yourself!)
- Re-wrote some logic for soaking Hour of Twilight; It won't fire if you have Dispersion on you.
- Pluss so much more. It should now also perfectly cancel/requeue spells accordingly!
```

Keybindings changed:


```
- Left Control: Hold and Mouseover area to cast Mass Dispel
- Left Shift: Hold to cancel all spell casts and cast Dispersion. Will also automatically fire if you go bellow 3% mana or health
```

Profiles included:


```
- Standard rotation: Fires the "regular" spell priority.
- Advanced rotation: Fires a Mind Spike/Mind Blast priority with emphasis on Tier 13's 4-set bonus. Not recommended without it (besides for Hagara).
```

Note: Use the Google Code Issues Tracker when reporting bugs/errors/suggestions/changes, or PM me on the forums!

If you like this, consider donating and/or rep me to show your appreciation!
Special thanks to everyone who've pointed out potential bugs/errors/changes to make this even better!

Download link: Mentally's Shadowpriest Profile v5.2
Update: Fixed previous errors! (My bad!)

----------


## Mpzor

kickmydog: I'm using the old pqr now with your profile, SV that is, and I sometimes get capped. This is with 2set bonus so I get 18focus per cobra instead of 9  :Smile:  Happends just sometimes so its not a big problem, but I just thought you should know if you didnt already know about it  :Smile:

----------


## kickmydog

> kickmydog: I'm using the old pqr now with your profile, SV that is, and I sometimes get capped. This is with 2set bonus so I get 18focus per cobra instead of 9  Happends just sometimes so its not a big problem, but I just thought you should know if you didnt already know about it


I've noticed the issue also, although generally it occurs for me when I finish a cobra to generate focus, get close to cap, and then lock and load goes off. I am not 100% sure but I do not believe that it is a dps loss to leave that focus where it is and prioritize on the explosive shots. If you have any other scenarios where it happens let me know.

----------


## expunge

Mentally, in PQR 2.0 I go into LFR and try to start it, it doesn't do anything. Does't cast a single spell.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Mentally, in PQR 2.0 I go into LFR and try to start it, it doesn't do anything. Does't cast a single spell.


did you copy the data file in /Data in PQR home folder?

----------


## expunge

I sure did! I usually try to check those things first. I'll redownload 2.0 again.

Yep, redownloaded pqr, redownloaded the script, dropped it in, data file in data folder, rotation in priest folder. Loaded it up, says its started, then just sits there.

Debug just goes

<PQR Debug> Added (spell) at index 14 in rotation 2
.... [all spells]

Then that's it, never runs.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I sure did! I usually try to check those things first. I'll redownload 2.0 again.


nah she's debugging now lol, it was some last minute changes that went crazy XD

----------


## crystal_tech

> I've noticed the issue also, although generally it occurs for me when I finish a cobra to generate focus, get close to cap, and then lock and load goes off. I am not 100% sure but I do not believe that it is a dps loss to leave that focus where it is and prioritize on the explosive shots. If you have any other scenarios where it happens let me know.


even in simcraft you focus cap a bit here or there and/or you starve your shots once or twice. I'll be uploading my 2.0 profiles on sat.

----------


## Kinky

Sorry about that! I forgot to actually delete an old part of the code which halted the entire thing.
I'm fixing the problem right now, don't worry!

----------


## Ede

@Xelper Do you have new Prot_PALADIN Rotations. THE old one is not working!

----------


## Kinky

There we go everyone. I've removed the 5.0 version and replaced it with the 5.1 version in the original release post!
Bug should be completely fixed now and working as it should. :P

----------


## firepong

> There we go everyone. I've removed the 5.0 version and replaced it with the 5.1 version in the original release post!
> Bug should be completely fixed now and working as it should. :P


When you get the time, can you debug your Bleed code that you posted up yesterday. When I put it into my feral druid rotation, it just hangs up on returning a nil value. Even the one diesel upgraded returns it. Something weird is going on with it lol.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> When you get the time, can you debug your Bleed code that you posted up yesterday. When I put it into my feral druid rotation, it just hangs up on returning a nil value. Even the one diesel upgraded returns it. Something weird is going on with it lol.


I'll look at it before I go to bed. And it would only return nil if the table is screwed up somehow :-/

Remove the last comma in the table? No table should ever end with a comma. A comma means there's more to come

So remove pact comma, should work

Sent from my Xoom

----------


## bu_ba_911

> There we go everyone. I've removed the 5.0 version and replaced it with the 5.1 version in the original release post!
> Bug should be completely fixed now and working as it should. :P


Lol you worked your bum off on this, wish I could rep you!!!

Sent from my Xoom

----------


## Noelpqr

why most profile writers like to use CheckInteractDistance over IsSpellInRange?
I was trying to write Shadowflame ability to a friend of mine but i found out that it does not always work right for some targets like Arm Tentacle or Ultraxion.using CheckInteractDistance
so either i need to write a function like SpecialAggro on Sheuron's profile for these special targets or use IsSpellInRange but i want to know if there is a reason to not using it?

----------


## firepong

> why most profile writers like to use CheckInteractDistance over IsSpellInRange?
> I was trying to write Shadowflame ability to a friend of mine but i found out that it does not always work right for some targets like Arm Tentacle or Ultraxion.using CheckInteractDistance
> so either i need to write a function like SpecialAggro on Sheuron's profile for these special targets or use IsSpellInRange but i want to know if there is a reason to not using it?


For those bosses, none of the distance code can really be used. Reason is Arm Tentacle and Ultraxion has a big ass hit box. That messes with the distance between spells

----------


## Noelpqr

> For those bosses, none of the distance code can really be used. Reason is Arm Tentacle and Ultraxion has a big ass hit box. That messes with the distance between spells


thank you for reply
so it is better to write function to ignore like checkinteractdistance for these units.
but i am kinda greedy and i want an answer for this question why profile writers like to use checkinteractdistance over IsSpellInRange for offensive spells?

----------


## expunge

> There we go everyone. I've removed the 5.0 version and replaced it with the 5.1 version in the original release post!
> Bug should be completely fixed now and working as it should. :P


I wish I had more rep to give  :Smile:  /love

----------


## firepong

> I'll look at it before I go to bed. And it would only return nil if the table is screwed up somehow :-/
> 
> Remove the last comma in the table? No table should ever end with a comma. A comma means there's more to come
> 
> So remove pact comma, should work
> 
> Sent from my Xoom


Aaaaaaaand, it still fails with a nil value. I can't figure this shit out either. I might just leave my mangle the way it is lol.

EDIT* OK, for some reason, itwill not work if I make it into a .lua. But when I just copy and paste it all into the mangle code box, it works. What gives :confused: lol

----------


## Deva

Here's the updated/working Bleed code.

The table/functions. I have this in PQR_functionBleeds.lua in the Data directory:


```
local Bleeds = {
	16511, -- Rogue, Hemorrhage
	33876, -- Druid, Cat: Mangle
	33878, -- Druid, Bear: Mangle
	35290, -- Hunter Pet: Gore
	46857, -- Warrior, Trauma
	50271, -- Hunter Pet: Tendon Rip
	57386, -- Hunter Pet: Stampede
}
function PQR_BleedDebuff(unit)
	for i=1,#Bleeds do
		if UnitDebuffID(unit,Bleeds[i]) then return true end
	end
	return false
end

function PQR_PlayerBleedDebuff(unit)
	for i=1,#Bleeds do
		if UnitDebuffID(unit,Bleeds[i],"player") then
			return true 
		end
	end
	return false
end
```

This is the cat Mangle ability code I've been using. Note, this bit is ONLY intended to apply a bleed if there is none, or refresh yours if it exists, and it will also require the timer variables I have loaded in another ability (included here for ease... I hope it works when copy/pasted, if not... eh, this is something I'm still working on):


```
-- Variables
local PQR_BleedDebuff = PQR_BleedDebuff("target")
local PQR_PlayerBleedDebuff = PQR_PlayerBleedDebuff("target")
local energyRegen = GetPowerRegen()
local MangleCost = select(4,GetSpellInfo(33876))

if MangleCost ~= 0 then
	local MangleRefresh = ((MangleCost/energyRegen)+2)
else
	MangleRefresh = 3
end

if(PQR_BleedDebuff == true and PQR_PlayerBleedDebuff == false) then
	return false
end

if(PQR_PlayerBleedDebuff == true) then
        local CatManTimer = select(7, UnitBuffID( "target", 33876,"player"))
        local BearManTimer = select(7, UnitBuffID( "target", 33878,"player"))
	if (CatManTimer ~= nil and (CatManTimer - GetTime() < MangleRefresh)) then
		 return true 
	end
	if (BearManTimer ~= nil and (BearManTimer - GetTime() < MangleRefresh)) then 
		return true 
	end
else
	if UnitExists("target") then
	return true
	end
end
```

Edited to make a few changes. I'm sure I could simplify this further, but right now it works and it has given me some ideas while working on it, so... we'll see how it goes!

My next challenge is that I need to figure out a way to "snapshot" a certain stat (or stats) at the time Rip is applied. I've got an idea, but I'll need to play around with some stuff and test before I can confirm.

----------


## wooloveshacks

Hi Mentally, 

I just tried this out now in DS10 normal and on Hagara, as soon as I targeted the lightning add, it no longer cast spells and even turning the rotation off and on again didn't fix it... I tried again after restarting the game and the same thing happened.

Awesome work though  :Smile: 

EDIT: same issue when targeting drakes on Blackhorn and part of the bug has it trying to cast mass dispel when there is really no need.

----------


## Gabbz

Here is my Pyroblast code:


```
local start, duration, enabled = GetSpellCooldown(11129);

if not UnitChannelInfo("player") and FireballCrit == 1 then
	if 	duration > 8 
		or duration < 1 then
  			CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(92315)))
 			 --print("Mage Functions FireBall CRITTED. " ..Fireballdamage)
 			 return true
 	 end
 end
```

What it doest is checking for combusions CD and if its between 8 to 1 sec before Combustion it waits with pyroblast so we can have that DoT ticking when combustion is ready but furthermost it can give nice crits on pyroblast to get a good Combustion going.
I also have a check for Fireballcrit but you can remove that function.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hi Mentally, 
> 
> I just tried this out now in DS10 normal and on Hagara, as soon as I targeted the lightning add, it no longer cast spells and even turning the rotation off and on again didn't fix it... I tried again after restarting the game and the same thing happened.
> 
> Awesome work though 
> 
> EDIT: same issue when targeting drakes on Blackhorn and part of the bug has it trying to cast mass dispel when there is really no need.


are you clicking control ever for a key bind?

Sent from my Xoom

----------


## Xelper

> For those bosses, none of the distance code can really be used. Reason is Arm Tentacle and Ultraxion has a big ass hit box. That messes with the distance between spells



If I remember correctly IsSpellInRange works fine for those bosses. CheckInteractDistances does not.

I've always used IsSpellInRange in my profiles.

----------


## maurs

This is the best program I've ever used. Keep up the good work! Big thanks to you Xelper, Bu_Ba, Mentaly for the great profiles! And thanks to all who share their awesome profiles  :Smile:

----------


## Kinky

@Firepong: a9058727 posted the updated code. (I was tired, my code had some stability issues with it!)

I re-uploaded an update to my previously released profile. Sat up til 6am working on it and on a fix for the issues posted.

Anyhow, if you're too lazy to go back a post to grab an update, you can find it here: Mentally's Shadowpriest Profile v5.2


```
Update - 17.03.2012:
- Fixed a return bug where a Unit previously affected with an immunity buff would still be tagged as immune.
```

Really sucks that I can't debug my own code in a raiding environment besides LFR for the moment, hopefully that changes soon enough!

----------


## googlebee

> @googlebee: Basically you want to cast Pulverize only when Lacerate has 3+ stacks and 3 seconds left on the Pulverize buff?
> 
> 
> ```
> local Lacerate = select(4,UnitDebuffID("target",33745))
> 
> if Lacerate and Lacerate >= 3 then
>     local Pulverize = select(7,UnitBuffID("player",80951))
>     if Pulverize then
> ...


Works Perfectly....thank you and Bub for the help on that.  :Smile:  

+rep

----------


## googlebee

Just updating my bear profile (As i hadnt in a couple months now)

Just having an issue with Berserk now ( IN Bearform)

Basically I only want to trigger Berserk in bear, when the pulverize buff is active and has > 16 seconds remaining on the pulverize buff duration.

This will maximize dmg output for bears (+9% crit), but more importantly will proc savage defense absorbs nearly at a 90% uptime.

This whole timing thing has my head in circles.

Berserk Spell ID: (50334)
Pulverize Buff ID on player: (80951)

I was trying to get this to work before even adding in the pulverize buff duration and it wasnt working either.



```
local targetLevel = UnitLevel("target")
local playerPower = UnitPower("player")
local Pulverize = (UnitBuffID("player",80951)


        if playerPower > 20 and Pulverize ~= nil then
            return true
        end
    end
else
    if targetLevel == -1 or targetLevel >= 87 then
        if playerPower > 25 and Pulverize ~= nil then
            return true
        end
    end
end
```

This is the last adjustment needed to update my profile.... Any help greatly appreciated!

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Just updating my bear profile (As i hadnt in a couple months now)
> 
> Just having an issue with Berserk now ( IN Bearform)
> 
> Basically I only want to trigger Berserk in bear, when the pulverize buff is active and has > 16 seconds remaining on the pulverize buff duration.
> 
> This will maximize dmg output for bears (+9% crit), but more importantly will proc savage defense absorbs nearly at a 90% uptime.
> 
> This whole timing thing has my head in circles.
> ...


this isn't the whole code is it?

*edit*

bwahahaha who can help get Mentally 8 more rep, that would be 4-5 blue posters acquired from a single thread  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Deva

I don't currently have a BearCat spec (though I will soon, for testing), but this... might work?



```
local targetLevel = UnitLevel("target")
local playerPower = UnitPower("player")
local PulverizeTimer = select(7,UnitBuffID("player",80951))
local PulverizeLeft = PulverizeTimer - GetTime()
local BerserkCD = select(2,GetSpellCooldown(50334))

if PulverizeTimer == nil then
	PQR_DebugP("Pulverize not up, halting.")
	return false
else
	local PulverizeLeft = PulverizeTimer - GetTime()
	if (BerserkCD > 0) then
		PQR_DebugP("Pulverize up, but Berserk on CD, halting.")
		return false 
	end
	if (BerserkCD == 0 and playerPower >= 20) then
		PQR_DebugP("Rage greater than or equal to 20 and Pulverize up.")
		if (PulverizeLeft >= 16) then
			PQR_DebugP("Greater than or equal to 16 seconds remaining on Pulverize.")
			return true 
		end
	elseif (BerserkCD == 0 and playerPower >= 25 and (targetLevel == -1 or targetLevel >= 87)) then
		PQR_DebugP("Rage greater than or equal to 25 and Pulverize up.")
		if (PulverizeLeft >= 16) then
			PQR_DebugP("Greater than or equal to 16 seconds remaining on Pulverize.")
			return true 
		end
	end
end
```

I put in some Profile Debug messages that should provide good feedback.

Edit: Well, crap... Mentally just came along and bitchslapped me with a much easier way to go about this, haha. Nicely done!  :Smile:

----------


## Kinky

@googlebee: That's really easy. To only allow Berserk to cast while Pulverize has 16+ seconds left, you could do something like this:


```
local Pulverize = select(7,UnitBuffID("player",80951))
if Pulverize and Pulverize - GetTime() >= 16 then
	if PQR_SpellAvailable(50334) then return true end
end
```

Checks if Pulverize is active, if it's active then it checks if Pulverize has 16 or more seconds left on the buff, if it does then it checks if Berserk is off cooldown, if it is, then the entire thing returns true.

----------


## googlebee

so in other words my other code I was attempting to get to work is useless lol

What exactly did I do wrong there anyway?

----------


## LiquidAtoR

> *edit*
> 
> bwahahaha who can help get Mentally 8 more rep, that would be 4-5 blue posters acquired from a single thread


I'll see how much more I can still give to Mentally, as I gave already before.

Edit: You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to mentally again. Can't seems.

----------


## Deva

> so in other words my other code I was attempting to get to work is useless lol
> 
> What exactly did I do wrong there anyway?


Well, the first thing that jumped out when I looked back at yours was that you had a few extra ends where there shouldn't have been. That's probably why bu_ba asked if that was the whole code. If there was something else above it that justified having them there, then nevermind. :P



```
if playerPower > 20 and Pulverize ~= nil then
	return true
-- extra ends were here
else
	if targetLevel == -1 or targetLevel >= 87 then
		if playerPower > 25 and Pulverize ~= nil then
			return true
		end
	end
end
```

----------


## Kinky

@googlebee: I updated the code I posted.... PQR_GetSpellAvailable doesn't exist, lmao. Changed it to PQR_SpellAvailable() as it should be.
Now, Let me show you what was wrong:


```
local targetLevel = UnitLevel("target")
local playerPower = UnitPower("player")
local Pulverize = (UnitBuffID("player",80951)

if playerPower > 20 and Pulverize ~= nil then
	return true
end
end
else
	if targetLevel == -1 or targetLevel >= 87 then
		if playerPower > 25 and Pulverize ~= nil then
			return true
		end
	end
end
```

The parts in Red are basically screwing your function over. Besides that, let's go over the logic:
IF we have more than 20 Energy and Pulverize is on target, then return true.
ELSE if the target is a boss or at/over level 87 THEN IF we have over 25 energy and Pulverize is on the target, then return true.
It also weren't checking for how long Pulverize had left on the buff duration.

You're basically ending the function 3 times, where it should be a continuous function. How you could fix the function and reduce the mount of global local variables, you could do:


```
local Pulverize = select(7,UnitBuffID("player",80951))
if UnitPower("player") > 20 and Pulverize then
	if Pulverize - GetTime() >= 16 and PQR_SpellAvailable(50334) then return true end
else
	if UnitLevel("target") == -1 or UnitLevel("target") >= 87 then
		if UnitPower("player") > 25 and Pulverize then
			if Pulverize - GetTime() >= 16 and PQR_SpellAvailable(50334) then return true end
		end
	end
end
```

What I did here was cutting down how many locals you have, to only selecting the expiration timer on the buff (return value 7), then went through your checks adding in the Pulverize timer. I also added in a check to execute if both the Pulverize timer was at or higher 16 seconds and Berserk was off-cooldown.
I did the same in your boss-check, as we don't want the ability to spam mindlessly even if Berserk is on Cooldown.

----------


## googlebee

Going to test yours now Mentally - Thank you! 

Im slowly (very slowly) learning as I go here on PQR for the past 6 months. Really appreciate the help and the pointers.

This is the code i was trying to use in its entirety btw. - And it wasnt working either lol.



```
local _, _, _, BS = UnitBuffID("player", 50334)
local Pulverize = select(7,UnitBuffID("player",80951))
local BSstart, BSduration = GetSpellCooldown(50334)
local BScooldown = (BSstart + BSduration - GetTime())
local bsEnergy = UnitPower("player") / UnitPowerMax("player") * 100
local levelcheck = UnitLevel("target")

if BS ~= nil then
    return false
else
if bsEnergy < 25 then
    return false
else
if levelcheck == -1 or levelcheck <= 87 then
    if BScooldown > 0 then
        return false
    else
       if Pulverize and Pulverize - GetTime() >= 16 then
    if PQR_GetSpellReady(50334) then
     return true 
     end
end
```

Not exactly sure what I did there either that was causing it to not work.

----------


## xNEC

> Here's my Unholy deakthnight PVP profile. I used bubba's code and added a few things, like strangulate to alt, deathstrikes when low hp, and death pact on low hp. 
> Read the notes for the rest of the info. :P
> Enjoy.
> Onion_DEATHKNIGHT_Abilities.xml
> Onion_DEATHKNIGHT_Rotations.xml



"There was a problem with your download"

Link isn't working for me :/


/Edit

Now it is  :Smile: 
I'll give this a try =)

----------


## googlebee

Your version works great mentally thank you again.

Will clean up the rotations and update it on the page 1 link asap.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Going to test yours now Mentally - Thank you! 
> 
> Im slowly (very slowly) learning as I go here on PQR for the past 6 months. Really appreciate the help and the pointers.
> 
> This is the code i was trying to use in its entirety btw. - And it wasnt working either lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


i think i edited out the bugs..... i think  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## googlebee

sigh I knew I forgot something.......

In my previous release I had berserk checking for King of the Jungle Buff as well. 

Having Pulverize trigger Enrage in the extra actions > then having Berserk with the Pulverize Timer check, Level check, and energy check + adding in a check to ensure KOTJ is on the player before being triggered.

So this is what I came up with.....will test in a sec.



```
local kotj = UnitBuffID("player", 51185)
local Pulverize = select(7,UnitBuffID("player",80951))
if UnitPower("player") > 20 and Pulverize and kotj then
    if Pulverize - GetTime() >= 16 and PQR_SpellAvailable(50334) then return true end
else
    if UnitLevel("target") == -1 or UnitLevel("target") >= 87 then
        if UnitPower("player") > 25 and Pulverize and kotj then
            if Pulverize - GetTime() >= 16 and PQR_SpellAvailable(50334) then return true end
        end
    end
end
```

----------


## Kinky

@googlebee: That won't work! We're defaulting to the else function then. :P


```
local Pulverize = select(7,UnitBuffID("player",80951))
if UnitBuffID("player", 51185) then
	if UnitPower("player") > 20 and Pulverize then
		if Pulverize - GetTime() >= 16 and PQR_SpellAvailable(50334) then return true end
	else
		if UnitLevel("target") == -1 or UnitLevel("target") >= 87 then
			if UnitPower("player") > 25 and Pulverize then
				if Pulverize - GetTime() >= 16 and PQR_SpellAvailable(50334) then return true end
			end
		end
	end
else return false end
```

That halts all the code if we don't have King of the Jungle on us, no matter what. If you solely want to halt portions of the code, add King of the Jungle to the portion you want to check it for. (Remember the else function there!)

----------


## googlebee

yep that works.. Burst to 28k in bear on the dummies 399ilvl.

----------


## Kinky

Basically, if I understand what you _need_ correctly. The logic should work out to something like this:


```
If we have (King of the Jungle) then
	if we have over 20 Energy and Pulverize then
		if Pulverize has 16 or more seconds left and Berserk is ready, cast berserk and end script
	otherwise
		if targeted unit is a boss or more than 3 levels higher than us then
			if we have over 25 Energy and Pulverize then
				if Pulverize has 16 or more seconds left and Berserk is ready, cast berserk and end script
			end script
		end script
	end script
end script
```

----------


## Gabbz

I think really you are working way to much into a feral tanking script in regards of Berserk.

I dont know what you are trying to do, if its tps/dps or whatever but the logic will fail in both regards due to the checks.

Optimal berserk for tanking is, and now i assume that you have glyphed berserk
If armordebuff will last longer then 25 and there is 12 seconds left of pulverizer then go berserk.
The energy check and the KOTJ will make you do less tps/dps while tanking.
Then again its not that many times where you actaully want to automates berserk since it will hit 3 targets and you cant check that and its also a snap aggro maker.

So yes it is possible to add alot of functionality but they will make you perform worse.

----------


## googlebee

> I think really you are working way to much into a feral tanking script in regards of Berserk.
> 
> I dont know what you are trying to do, if its tps/dps or whatever but the logic will fail in both regards due to the checks.
> 
> Optimal berserk for tanking is, and now i assume that you have glyphed berserk
> If armordebuff will last longer then 25 and there is 12 seconds left of pulverizer then go berserk.
> The energy check and the KOTJ will make you do less tps/dps while tanking.
> Then again its not that many times where you actaully want to automates berserk since it will hit 3 targets and you cant check that and its also a snap aggro maker.
> 
> So yes it is possible to add alot of functionality but they will make you perform worse.


Berserk is somewhat situational in its use for tanking I agree, specifically in Hardmodes. However in general uses on boss encounters, the idea behind using it is to maximize threat/damage.

I'm merely automating it for one purpose: To maximize damage, (Which will in turn maximize threat) for damage parses.

I simply have Pulverize activating Enrage and Ancient Petrified Seed (Both on 1 min cooldowns)

Berserk (Lasts 25 seconds) will only pop when the duration of Pulverize is at 16 seconds or higher (its duration is 18 seconds from application) and while King of the Jungle Buff ( +15% damage - Talented from use of Enrage) are active on the player.

This does the following:

Whenever Pulverize is activated it will trigger Enrage and Ancient Petrified Seed for added dmg. (Granted they are off cooldown)

Because we're keeping Lacerates up more often there is slightly more damage being done consistently while Pulverize is active (Lacerates spam unless Mangle or Maul are off CD) - And Pulverize refreshes when its duration is under 3 seconds. This will give you more uptime on Mangle procs at a 0 rage cost as well.

Berserk (Also triggering Berserking in extra actions - Also on 3 min CD) is activated when the Pulverize buff is at 16 seconds remaining and KOTJ is present....not only does this give your Berserk a 15% damage boost, but because Pulverize is active for 16 seconds of your 25 second duration of berserk....your Savage Defense has a 100% chance to proc from critical strikes off Mangle. (T13 2 set bonus)

The energy check is simply there so ensure your not popping berserk while drained of rage....which will lessen your spam-a-bility of mangle.

----------


## googlebee

All i know is the 25 or so WoL ranks shows its working.....the main reason for the overhaul was to add in the Pulverize re-application duration check, to maximize uptime on lacerates in turn giving more procs to Free mangles!

Thank you again Mentally and Bu_Bu. Appreciate the help!~

----------


## Kinkeh

Is there a way to check if a target is farther then a certain amount from you? Like 



> If Playerisfartherthen = 5 then
> return true
> end


Any help would be nice :P

----------


## firepong

Guess my feral Tank Profile was to complicated  :Wink: 

Anyways, gave mentally my 5 rep for the day. Good shadow Priest profiles, but I've only had a chance to test it on my level 66, so not much done there lol

----------


## googlebee

> Guess my feral Tank Profile was to complicated 
> 
> Anyways, gave mentally my 5 rep for the day. Good shadow Priest profiles, but I've only had a chance to test it on my level 66, so not much done there lol


not complicated...it just does poor dmg, and has a extremely low uptime of mangle.

Your cat profile however is great.

I came out with my bear/cat profile back in August.'11...just updating a couple of things.

----------


## JIMMYF

Hi all, tell plz me and whe ntobe ready feral pvp scripts

----------


## Chicotheman

Are there any resto druid profiles that actually swiftmend? I've been using Ash's, and it's pretty good, but for the life of me I can't get it to swiftmend. It says it should, but it isn't! I also can't get it to cast regrowth when clear casting procs, even though it says it should.

----------


## noah11213

@Firepong and anyone that knows anything about higher end feral rotations....How big of project would it be to add in some logic around the bleeds? Such as refreshing when tigers fury is up and all that fun stuff.

----------


## crystal_tech

Here's is my hunter rotations for SV/BM.

url:
http://www.chromiumcomputers.com/fil...ER_march17.rar

notes:
right ctrl - Explosive trap
right shift - frost trap
left alt - pause
left ctrl - Multi shot
left shift - Rapid fire/ BW then Rapid fire

these profiles are based off of simcraft with the time til death. it may throw an error but the rotation will/should work. please let me know of any bugs/issues.

And give rep where rep is due.

----------


## trinchen

HIYA guys havent posted on here in while, the profiles ive been using are working great(BUBBA...TY). I was wondering if anyone had any success with a fire mage pve profile and who is the author? and also big thanks to all the coders for your hard work you have all made this game more fun...

----------


## Shayden85

> Here's is my hunter rotations for SV/BM.
> 
> url:
> http://www.chromiumcomputers.com/fil...ER_march17.rar
> 
> notes:
> right ctrl - Explosive trap
> right shift - frost trap
> left alt - pause
> ...


Gonna give this a try soon. +rep

It isnt applying Serpent sting

----------


## googlebee

> @Firepong and anyone that knows anything about higher end feral rotations....How big of project would it be to add in some logic around the bleeds? Such as refreshing when tigers fury is up and all that fun stuff.


15% increased Damage would be spent anywhere for a cat. IN fact shreds or mangles will yield more dmg than you'd get over time on a rip with say a full duration of TF.

If you have your 4 set t13, your rip will constantly be refreshed anyway sub 60% on target.

The highest parse Ive seen in cat is with a high up time on SR stat prioritizing haste > mastery..... and a decent uptime on rips Pre-60%....after that its all about Mangle on target - Rake - Shred > once at 5 CP,,,Ferocious Bunghole (Refreshes rip)...all the while keeping SR up as well ( I usually do 3-4 CP Sr's)

----------


## Deva

> @Firepong and anyone that knows anything about higher end feral rotations....How big of project would it be to add in some logic around the bleeds? Such as refreshing when tigers fury is up and all that fun stuff.


The thing I'm working on is going to be fairly advanced, but as far as refreshing bleeds, Rake is the main one they advise you to refresh when TF is up. I'm trying to work on something that "snapshots" certain stats (read the entire LUA documentation today, so I think I found out how to do it).

Aside from the barebones (or BEAR bones, heh heh, get it?) rotation I currently have in place, I still have a lot of work to do... I'm really just still in the planning stages, but testing ideas along the way.

----------


## noah11213

> The thing I'm working on is going to be fairly advanced, but as far as refreshing bleeds, Rake is the main one they advise you to refresh when TF is up. I'm trying to work on something that "snapshots" certain stats (read the entire LUA documentation today, so I think I found out how to do it).
> 
> Aside from the barebones (or BEAR bones, heh heh, get it?) rotation I currently have in place, I still have a lot of work to do... I'm really just still in the planning stages, but testing ideas along the way.


PM if you need help testing anything 400ish ilv feral. Firepong's profile is great, however im interested in squeezing more out of it, I know there is more DPS to be done :P

----------


## Xelper

NOTE: I just reuploaded PQR206, the only difference between this and the old one is that this one includes PQRUpdater.exe.

PQR (v2.0.6) - Download Here

-No new bot functionality, so updating is not required.
-New PQRUpdater.exe which will download the latest EXE when run.
-New profile update ability added. A profile developer can supply direct download links to their profiles so that you can click "Download Updates" from the Rotation Editor and download the latest copy of the profile.


Profile Developers, NOTES/LIMITATIONS: 
This requires a direct, static link, where downloading the link provides an exact copy of the XML, not a style formatted version. The links must end in the file names: Example:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR..._Rotations.xml

You can use any webhost you want for this as long as it can follow those rules, though if you are looking for one I recommend Dropbox. See the included INTERRUPT profile for how this works.

----------


## kickmydog

> Here's is my hunter rotations for SV/BM.
> 
> url:
> http://www.chromiumcomputers.com/fil...ER_march17.rar
> 
> notes:
> right ctrl - Explosive trap
> right shift - frost trap
> left alt - pause
> ...


It never switches to aspect of the fox for me when I move. Same issue I had when I tried to use the code that Xelper gave for aspect switching.

Bu_Bu told me something about there not being a limit in the code for the hawk function. I dunno, that is the single thing that I can't get right still for a port over to the new PQR for hunters.

Not being able to execute two actions in a single ability without it parsing the ability twice kind of stumps me at the moment. I'm only a novice programmer, maybe a better coder than me has a better idea on how to do it.

----------


## Gabbz

Anyone that want to do feral rotations there is already a very advanced and tc script for wow. You just need to transform The Fluid Druid - View topic - Leafkiller's 4.3 Feral Ovale Script into PQR.

Altough the stat snapshot is something that is not possible via the addon the user wrote the script for but often any more advanced logic is just wasted since it to much other things you need to consider. There is a feral sim calle mew that is used to test any changes to the script.

----------


## Kinkeh

Can anyone help me with this code? I'm trying to make a melee interrupt and a range interrupt ability for my frost DK, melee is working not sure if this code would work or not(interrupt if ranged and can interrupt).

*Spell:* Strangulate
*Spell ID:* 47476



> if PQR_IsOnInterruptList(castName) or PQR_IsInterruptAll() then
> if IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo((47476), "target") == 1
> CastSpellByID((47476), customTarget)
> return true
> end

----------


## Deva

> Anyone that want to do feral rotations there is already a very advanced and tc script for wow. You just need to transform The Fluid Druid - View topic - Leafkiller's 4.3 Feral Ovale Script into PQR.
> 
> Altough the stat snapshot is something that is not possible via the addon the user wrote the script for but often any more advanced logic is just wasted since it to much other things you need to consider. There is a feral sim calle mew that is used to test any changes to the script.


Yeah, I already have that script to use as a reference for the script I'm building. I'm getting rotation information from a few different sources, most are the same, if not very similar, but I may end up setting different conditions based on the different lists to see which actually provides the best DPS.

Currently I'm fully cat specced and mastery->haste as the secondary priorities, but I will try it with haste->mastery, as well (most sims have still shown mastery/haste results in higher DPS, but real results will tell).

----------


## supermann

> It never switches to aspect of the fox for me when I move. Same issue I had when I tried to use the code that Xelper gave for aspect switching.
> 
> Bu_Bu told me something about there not being a limit in the code for the hawk function. I dunno, that is the single thing that I can't get right still for a port over to the new PQR for hunters.
> 
> Not being able to execute two actions in a single ability without it parsing the ability twice kind of stumps me at the moment. I'm only a novice programmer, maybe a better coder than me has a better idea on how to do it.




```
if not UnitBuffID("player", 13165) 
and not PQR_IsMoving(1) 
then CastSpellByID(13165) end

if not UnitBuffID("player", 82661) 
and PQR_IsMoving(1)
then CastSpellByID(82661) end
```

works 4 me 4 ability calling "aspects"

credits 2 sheuron, the code is from him

----------


## hilion

> Here's is my hunter rotations for SV/BM.
> 
> url:
> http://www.chromiumcomputers.com/fil...ER_march17.rar
> 
> notes:
> right ctrl - Explosive trap
> right shift - frost trap
> left alt - pause
> ...


29k on a target dummy for me without rapidfire just trinkets and racials in a 8 minute fight. :-) 
+rep


@Kickmydog
His rotation switches aspects for me.

----------


## Cahonez

nvm. fixed it :P

----------


## MastaRage

> Here's is my hunter rotations for SV/BM.
> 
> url:
> http://www.chromiumcomputers.com/fil...ER_march17.rar
> 
> notes:
> right ctrl - Explosive trap
> right shift - frost trap
> left alt - pause
> ...


Thanks Crystal_tech, both profiles work fine for me. I love that you added a BM one too, I've been wanting to pvp more! 
+rep'd




> Gonna give this a try soon. +rep
> 
> It isnt applying Serpent sting


It does for me. Try reinstalling the PQR 2.06, or the profiles.




> It never switches to aspect of the fox for me when I move. Same issue I had when I tried to use the code that Xelper gave for aspect switching.
> 
> Bu_Bu told me something about there not being a limit in the code for the hawk function. I dunno, that is the single thing that I can't get right still for a port over to the new PQR for hunters.
> 
> Not being able to execute two actions in a single ability without it parsing the ability twice kind of stumps me at the moment. I'm only a novice programmer, maybe a better coder than me has a better idea on how to do it.


His profiles switch from Hawk to Fox in both profiles just fine for me.

----------


## expunge

@xelper: Any chance we could have a way to pull up files in the data folder, in the editor? I know I can use an external editor for it, but it would be easy when something needs to be changed on the fly.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @xelper: Any chance we could have a way to pull up files in the data folder, in the editor? I know I can use an external editor for it, but it would be easy when something needs to be changed on the fly.


well you would need to completely unload PQR in order to see the changes made to that file anyways :-/

----------


## expunge

> well you would need to completely unload PQR in order to see the changes made to that file anyways :-/


Ahh yes..and the file has to actually be there :P

----------


## supermann

@mentally:

Awesome work atm,
but in your new rewrote (update 17March) it says i have to switch to shadow, he says im a holy^^ but i`m in shadowspecc !

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @mentally:
> 
> Awesome work atm,
> but in your new rewrote (update 17March) it says i have to switch to shadow, he says im a holy^^ but i`m in shadowspecc !


known bug, fixed in next verison,

quick fix:

switch to shadow, close pqr, reloadui open pqr and load again

----------


## supermann

woah, v.fast reply^^

thanks buba

----------


## veany

> @mentally:
> 
> Awesome work atm,
> but in your new rewrote (update 17March) it says i have to switch to shadow, he says im a holy^^ but i`m in shadowspecc !


u need to put this file PQR_Mentally_Data in data folder to fix that

----------


## robinmiles1

Are there any new ret paladin (pve) rotations knocking around? have only been able to find xelpers and the event driven one which download link was a megaupload page :-/

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Are there any new ret paladin (pve) rotations knocking around? have only been able to find xelpers and the event driven one which download link was a megaupload page :-/


he released a new one with 2.0 update..... it was a separate DL tho, dunno if he added it in

----------


## Xelper

NOTE: I just reuploaded PQR206, the only difference between this and the old one is that this one includes PQRUpdater.exe.

PQR (v2.0.6) - Download Here

-No new bot functionality, so updating is not required.
-New PQRUpdater.exe which will download the latest EXE when run.
-New profile update ability added. A profile developer can supply direct download links to their profiles so that you can click "Download Updates" from the Rotation Editor and download the latest copy of the profile.


Profile Developers, NOTES/LIMITATIONS: 
This requires a direct, static link, where downloading the link provides an exact copy of the XML, not a style formatted version. The links must end in the file names: Example:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR..._Rotations.xml

You can use any webhost you want for this as long as it can follow those rules, though if you are looking for one I recommend Dropbox. See the included INTERRUPT profile for how this works.

----------


## goldio

@ xelper - First I have to say THANK you so much 4 this awesome program! +rep
@ mentally,bu_ba_911, crystal_tech, kickmydog, Valma and the the others, which have done so wonderful profiles... THANK you!

I wish I could program much more to write my own profiles... 




> Here's is my hunter rotations for SV/BM.
> 
> url:
> http://www.chromiumcomputers.com/fil...ER_march17.rar
> 
> notes:
> right ctrl - Explosive trap
> right shift - frost trap
> left alt - pause
> ...





> Quote Originally Posted by Shayden85 View Post
> Gonna give this a try soon. +rep
> 
> It isnt applying Serpent sting





> Quote Originally Posted by kickmydog View Post
> It never switches to aspect of the fox for me when I move. Same issue I had when I tried to use the code that Xelper gave for aspect switching.
> 
> Bu_Bu told me something about there not being a limit in the code for the hawk function. I dunno, that is the single thing that I can't get right still for a port over to the new PQR for hunters.
> 
> Not being able to execute two actions in a single ability without it parsing the ability twice kind of stumps me at the moment. I'm only a novice programmer, maybe a better coder than me has a better idea on how to do it.


This profile works like charm 4 me. Everything works as it should - switching the aspect and using serpent string...  :Smile: 

Great work crystal_tech!!! +rep


@mentally +rep
I tested your Shadow profile and it works great. But I have a question:
Is there a possibility to reduce the mana consumption? The reason that kills my mana is that my priest doesn´t use the Mind Flag till end cause the profile breaks it to cast another spell. Or could it be that my char is 84 at the moment? And the other thing I noticed which kill my mana is that the profile use Vampiric Touch, Devouring Plague and Shadow Word: Pain till the boss dies or I switch in a trash-group on another target which has only 20 or 30% life and your profile try to cast every spell he use in the priority list. Maybe your profile could read the life-points of the mob to decide what to do...
And last question, why isn´t Mind Sear inserted in your profile - this would be great to make damage in trash-groups? In the moment I cast it manual.

----------


## robinmiles1

> he released a new one with 2.0 update..... it was a separate DL tho, dunno if he added it in


Thanks buba ill have to have a look around see if i can find it anywhere!

----------


## imdasandman

> @ xelper - First I have to say THANK you so much 4 this awesome program! +rep
> @ mentally,bu_ba_911, crystal_tech, kickmydog, Valma and the the others, which have done so wonderful profiles... THANK you!
> 
> I wish I could program much more to write my own profiles... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe you can make an ability where you hold down a button( i.e. Right alt) and all it does is cast mind sear. Simple to do on your own. I am not at home or i would whip it up for you.

You can pull the spell id from wowhead. Just search for mind sear, make sure you select the one for a priest and not an npc or enemy, than once the right one is selected look on your url address bar and you should see a 2-5 digit number at the end of the url. That is your spell id for mind sear. Hope this was helpful.

Also when you are level 85 and have better gear and raiding you will have way more intellect and spirit(this is where your hit rating comes from plus tons of mana regen). 
Also smart use of your shadow feign(sp?) will grant you alot of mana back.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk

----------


## crystal_tech

just a heads up for my sv profile. in the rotation part move timer below extra action. my next update will fix this.

----------


## Xelper

> Are there any new ret paladin (pve) rotations knocking around? have only been able to find xelpers and the event driven one which download link was a megaupload page :-/



Paladin Rotations - PQRotation Wiki

----------


## Kaedenzi

Edit: Nevermind! I had to log on my character first and then load it up, silly me. xP

----------


## kickmydog

> just a heads up for my sv profile. in the rotation part move timer below extra action. my next update will fix this.


updated my PQR version to the new one and it aspects work. Good job.

+rep to you sir.

----------


## crystal_tech

xelper ran into an issue with downloading profile updates.

getting an error: Failed to save profile download due to error. Could not find a part of the path. C:\Users\name\Dropbox\Public\Profiles\BM\Crystal_BM_Rotations.xml

its weird like its trying to save it in a BM folder not the hunter folder.

sidenote: any chance to auto check the update links before loading into edit or attaching?


other notes-
I'm working on adding MM hunter profile just give me some time.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> xelper ran into an issue with downloading profile updates.
> 
> getting an error: Failed to save profile download due to error. Could not find a part of the path. C:\Users\name\Dropbox\Public\Profiles\BM\Crystal_BM_Rotations.xml
> 
> its weird.


lol thats not the path u use

right-click it when it's in ur dorpbox public fodler (as it is)

then go to dropbox and copy public link

use that url

----------


## crystal_tech

> lol thats not the path u use
> 
> right-click it when it's in ur dorpbox public fodler (as it is)
> 
> then go to dropbox and copy public link
> 
> use that url


thats what i did the url it gives me is :http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23527046/Pro..._Rotations.xml which is correct.

it seems that its pulling BM folder from the name of the rotation which is BM - PVE but ignoring everything after the space.

----------


## Xelper

Can a few people let me know if the PQR Updater works fine for them? I likely will just distribute the updater now instead of a full package so updating is super easy.

Newest version of it is available here:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR.zip
1) It will download the latest PQR executable.
2) Download the latest offsets (optional)
3) Download the latest default interrupt profile (optional)
4) Give you the option to launch PQR after it has been updated.

It will retain all current profiles and settings as well (as long as I did not add any new settings).

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Can a few people let me know if the PQR Updater works fine for them? I likely will just distribute the updater now instead of a full package so updating is super easy.
> 
> Newest version of it is available here:
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR.zip
> 1) It will download the latest PQR executable.
> 2) Download the latest offsets (optional)
> 3) Download the latest default interrupt profile (optional)
> 4) Give you the option to launch PQR after it has been updated.
> 
> It will retain all current profiles and settings as well (as long as I did not add any new settings).


it seemed to work >.>

----------


## goldio

> Maybe you can make an ability where you hold down a button( i.e. Right alt) and all it does is cast mind sear. Simple to do on your own. I am not at home or i would whip it up for you.
> 
> You can pull the spell id from wowhead. Just search for mind sear, make sure you select the one for a priest and not an npc or enemy, than once the right one is selected look on your url address bar and you should see a 2-5 digit number at the end of the url. That is your spell id for mind sear. Hope this was helpful.
> 
> Also when you are level 85 and have better gear and raiding you will have way more intellect and spirit(this is where your hit rating comes from plus tons of mana regen). 
> Also smart use of your shadow feign(sp?) will grant you alot of mana back.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


Thanks imdasandman  :Smile:  I will try to manage it... Maybe I write u a pm.
To find a spell id isn´t a problem, I´ve done some rotations in LazyBot - But to be honest, PQR is doing his job soooo much ****ing better...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## daorigin

> Can a few people let me know if the PQR Updater works fine for them? I likely will just distribute the updater now instead of a full package so updating is super easy.
> 
> Newest version of it is available here:
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR.zip
> 1) It will download the latest PQR executable.
> 2) Download the latest offsets (optional)
> 3) Download the latest default interrupt profile (optional)
> 4) Give you the option to launch PQR after it has been updated.
> 
> It will retain all current profiles and settings as well (as long as I did not add any new settings).


worked perfectly updated folder form 1.1.1 to 2.0.6

----------


## googlebee

> The thing I'm working on is going to be fairly advanced, but as far as refreshing bleeds, Rake is the main one they advise you to refresh when TF is up. I'm trying to work on something that "snapshots" certain stats (read the entire LUA documentation today, so I think I found out how to do it).
> 
> Aside from the barebones (or BEAR bones, heh heh, get it?) rotation I currently have in place, I still have a lot of work to do... I'm really just still in the planning stages, but testing ideas along the way.


Id love to help if I can, let me know if there is anything I can do.


I''ll be updating the wikilink for my old bear profile with just a couple minor tweaks for optimal dmg and SD uptime....otherwise its much the same with some of the older rotations removed to clean it up. Should expect that sometime today.

Perhaps you can take some of that code into yours if it helps.

----------


## Mpzor

kickmydog: have you uploaded your new profile? Just downloaded your profile again, but it still wont change aspects  :Smile:  downloaded the SV ones.

----------


## Xelper

> worked perfectly updated folder form 1.1.1 to 2.0.6


Well it actually wont put your profiles in the proper directories for a 1.x to 2.x upgrade, it was meant more for 2.x to 2.x updates. 

Glad it is working, though.

----------


## MastaRage

> kickmydog: have you uploaded your new profile? Just downloaded your profile again, but it still wont change aspects  downloaded the SV ones.


I PM'd him asking about that he has NOT uploaded any updated profiles yet. He needs to ask Crystal_tech a few questions and is looking at the Time to Kill code.

Edit: he said he will have them up this week, I suggest you use Crystal_tech profiles for now.

----------


## Deva

> Id love to help if I can, let me know if there is anything I can do.
> 
> 
> I''ll be updating the wikilink for my old bear profile with just a couple minor tweaks for optimal dmg and SD uptime....otherwise its much the same with some of the older rotations removed to clean it up. Should expect that sometime today.
> 
> Perhaps you can take some of that code into yours if it helps.


Same to you! I do plan on writing a function to handle what happens when the player gets threat. IMO, if your spec contains Bear aspects, it should switch to Bear Form and go into an "Oops, I need to tank this for a sec" mode, and if not, it'll just Cower. I'll definitely take a look at your Bear profile when you're done and we can trade tips & tricks. Between reading the LUA documentation and scouring through some addons source (and hopefully in the future, if I ever hit a wall, the help of the existing awesome developers), I've got some wicked ideas!

You guys don't have to worry for a while though, I've figured a lot out on my own and it's going to take a while to even finish the planning. A HUGE thanks to Xelper for the Profile level debugging option though, it's been great in helping me test values.

----------


## daorigin

> Well it actually wont put your profiles in the proper directories for a 1.x to 2.x upgrade, it was meant more for 2.x to 2.x updates. 
> 
> Glad it is working, though.


actually noticed that but i did the manual house cleaning of the folder thanks

----------


## Gabbz

I will clean up my feral script for 2.X after i get my laptop back from the repair shop. It is not a bot as it seems you are writing but more a rotation helper. doing a bearkitty rotation that have landed me a few high ranked spots in DS.

----------


## imdasandman

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. I did a small edit to all my edits of various DK profiles that I released a coupe weeks ago due to a couple people requesting Pestilence to be added in.

For the use of pestilence you need to hold down Right Alt for it to fire off. It will not check the time left on your diseases or anything like that so that is all on the player to watch debuff timers.

Also, did a patch fix on the Blood tap for Unholy it should now fire off more regularly.

I also changed my profiles to SVN checkout and also have the download up also... SVN link is in my sig and download link is right below this line of text.

Downloads - imdasandmandeathknight - PQR rotation for Deathknights - Google Project Hosting

enjoy.. also feel free to toss rep to Bubaba, Diesel and leetjerk as they are the people who created most of this code.

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> Hope everyone is having a good weekend. I did a small edit to all my edits of various DK profiles that I released a coupe weeks ago due to a couple people requesting Pestilence to be added in.
> 
> For the use of pestilence you need to hold down Right Alt for it to fire off. It will not check the time left on your diseases or anything like that so that is all on the player to watch debuff timers.
> 
> Also, did a patch fix on the Blood tap for Unholy it should now fire off more regularly.
> 
> I also changed my profiles to SVN checkout and also have the download up also... SVN link is in my sig and download link is right below this line of text.
> 
> Downloads - imdasandmandeathknight - PQR rotation for Deathknights - Google Project Hosting
> ...


Thanks for the update, I'll give the Frost profiles a go later on and see how it goes  :Smile:

----------


## googlebee

How would I go about creating an ability to shift from bear to cat or cat to bear from a Right Ctrl press.

Example: Im in bear form but wish to shift to cat form and press Right Ctrl - then after a bit wish to switch back to bear pressing Right Ctrl again.

Bear Spell ID: 5487
Cat Spell ID: 768

----------


## firepong

> How would I go about creating an ability to shift from bear to cat or cat to bear from a Right Ctrl press.
> 
> Example: Im in bear form but wish to shift to cat form and press Right Ctrl - then after a bit wish to switch back to bear pressing Right Ctrl again.
> 
> Bear Spell ID: 5487
> Cat Spell ID: 768


Heres How I got mine. You can use it if you want:



```
if IsRightAltKeyDown() and GetTime() - rightkeydown > 0.3  then
  rightkeydown = GetTime()
  if catMode  then 
    catMode  = false print("Rotation mode: \124cFFDBFA2ABear Mode")
      CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(5487)))
  else 
    catMode  = true print("Rotation mode: \124cFFFA652ACat Mode")
      CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(768)))
  end
end
```

----------


## googlebee

> Same to you! I do plan on writing a function to handle what happens when the player gets threat. IMO, if your spec contains Bear aspects, it should switch to Bear Form and go into an "Oops, I need to tank this for a sec" mode, and if not, it'll just Cower. I'll definitely take a look at your Bear profile when you're done and we can trade tips & tricks. Between reading the LUA documentation and scouring through some addons source (and hopefully in the future, if I ever hit a wall, the help of the existing awesome developers), I've got some wicked ideas!
> 
> You guys don't have to worry for a while though, I've figured a lot out on my own and it's going to take a while to even finish the planning. A HUGE thanks to Xelper for the Profile level debugging option though, it's been great in helping me test values.



Like this?



```
local _, _, _, Br = UnitBuffID("player", 5487)
local bhealth = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")

if Br ~= nil then
    return false
end
else
if bhealth <= 35 then
    return true
end
```

----------


## googlebee

> Heres How I got mine. You can use it if you want:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if IsRightAltKeyDown() and GetTime() - rightkeydown > 0.3  then
>   rightkeydown = GetTime()
>   if catMode  then 
>     catMode  = false print("Rotation mode: \124cFFDBFA2ABear Mode")
> ...


Thanks FP!

Confused on where to place that tho. I make an ability for target *Player* with no spell id, then paste this into the code area?

+rep thanks!

----------


## firepong

> Thanks FP!
> 
> Confused on where to place that tho. I make an ability for target *Player* with no spell id, then paste this into the code area?
> 
> +rep thanks!


Yup, make sure its at the top somewhere above all other abilities.

----------


## googlebee

hmm all its doing is pausing the rotation.....

----------


## googlebee

Also...

Perhaps you can help with this FP

My i wrote my lacerate to apply if 0 stacks are shown and not re-apply if 3 are shown..... not sure I have this correct tho as its reapplying even when at 3 stacks.



```
local _, _, _, count = UnitDebuffID("target", 33745)

 if count ~= 0 then
 return true
 else
      if count ~= 3 then
        return false
      end
    end
```

Doing this so I can fill in gaps with a occasional Thrash.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> ```
> local PQ_Debuff, _, _, count = UnitDebuffID("target", 33745)
> 
> if PQ_Debuff then
>   if count <= 2 then
>     return true
>   elseif count >= 3 then
>     return false
>   end
> ...


*edit*
Me and Mentally both update our Profiles to include download Info for easier updating if you dislike SVN..... These updates are currently on our SVN  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## googlebee

Well currently un-buffed in *Bear* on raid target dummies I'm pulling a consistent 12.5ishk dps (Hitting only 2 targets) with a 2 cycle berserk on a 6 min 30 sec parse. 399ilvl

keep in mind Fully buffed + Vengeance + the additional rage I'm being starved out of on a target dummy, will increase these numbers drastically. (By approximately double)

For those awaiting this release, please bare in mind I'm still needing to complete a couple minor tweaks.....sadly I've run into a wall here and could really use the help from some of the more experienced coders.

Bear> Cat> Bear switcher needed desperately to ease shape-shifting on the fly (As my profile is an all-in-one Bear / Cat combo) - Hopefully Firepong can help with this.

Lacerates ceasing to re-apply when 3 stacks of the debuff are shown on the target
This is the code I have atm for Lacerates:

*Lacerate Spell ID: 33745
*


```
local _, _, _, count = UnitDebuffID("target", 33745)   if count ~= 0 then  return true  else       if count ~= 3 then         return false       end     end
```

Thrash to fill in when 3 stacks of Lacerate are shown on the target.
This is the Thrash code I have atm, but its not working...at all /boggle

*Thrash Spell ID: 77758*



```
local _, _, _, count = UnitDebuffID("target", 33745)

    if count = 3 then
     return true
        end
           else
          return false
         end
```

----------


## googlebee

Thank you Bu_Bu! testing that now ......

so basically for Thrash its the same less the original count on lacerate right?

Like this?



```
local PQ_Debuff, _, _, count = UnitDebuffID("target", 33745)

if PQ_Debuff then
  if count >= 3 then
    return true
  end
else
  return false
end
```

----------


## firepong

> Also...
> 
> Perhaps you can help with this FP
> 
> My i wrote my lacerate to apply if 0 stacks are shown and not re-apply if 3 are shown..... not sure I have this correct tho as its reapplying even when at 3 stacks.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


ON mine, I had it setup for 3 different Lacerates for different places in my profile. Heres how I have them:

Name: Lacerate
SpellID: 33745
Delay: 0



```
if ThrashCD ~= 0 then
  if lacerate == nil then
    return true
  end
end
```

This just applies 1 stack before it uses thrash.

Name: Lacerate - 3 Stack
SpellID: 33745
Delay: 0



```
local _, _, _, count = UnitDebuffID("target", 33745)

  if ThrashCD ~= nil then
    if count >= 1 then
      if count < 3 then
        return true
      end
    end
  end
```

After thrash, this is used to get to 3 stacks then pulverizes and restarts the rotation pretty much after that.

Name: Lacerate Filler
SpellID: 33745
Delay: 0



```
  if lacerate ~= nil then
    return true
  end
```

For the last one, it could be left out entirely, but I was going with the Indespicable bear's rotation and letting it fill the rotation with lacerates when there is nothing else to do.

EDIT* You can take out the ThrashCD part. I have my rotation setup to where it checks if Thrash is on/off CD before the spells are cast.

----------


## googlebee

Thanks FP, when i tested your Bear profile however it wasn't applying Pulverize at all... 

I think we're both trying to obtain the same idea here just in different priority.

Im trying to get to 3 stacks of lacerates quickly so that I can then apply Pulverize and gain the buff for increased uptime Savage Defense procs off Mangles.

Additonally reapplying the 3 stacks of lacerates 3rd in priority from Mangle and Maul to increase free triggers of mangle from Lacerate Periodic dmg.

As a filler during all of this ...hitting a thrash once all other abilities are on CD or lacerates are at 3 stacks/pulverize buff is active on player.

this will yield the most optimal dps, alongside the highest possible uptime of mangle use and SD procs.

Getting this to work however has been troubling me all day lol.

----------


## googlebee

And for some unknown reason Bu-BU that code you submitted is now causing the rotation to not work at all.

Not exactly sure why.

----------


## imdasandman

> And for some unknown reason Bu-BU that code you submitted is now causing the rotation to not work at all.
> 
> Not exactly sure why.


Bubu code:


```
local PQ_Debuff, _, _, count = UnitDebuffID("target", 33745)

if PQ_Debuff then
  if count <= 2 then
    return true
  elseif count >= 3 then
    return false
  end
else
  return true
end
```

I think he had a small typo not totally sure

try this:



```
local PQ_Debuff, _, _, count = UnitDebuffID("target", 33745)

if PQ_Debuff then
  if count <= 2 then
    return true
  else
  if count >= 3 then
    return false
  end
else
  return true
end
```

also try this one because for some odd reason there are 2 return true statements in that bit of code and can cause maybe an issue? I am no pro but it doesn't seem right...



```
local PQ_Debuff, _, _, count = UnitDebuffID("target", 33745)

if PQ_Debuff then
  if count <= 2 then
    return true
  else
  if count >= 3 then
    return false
  end
end
```

----------


## Nerigal

Hello, I am new here.
forgive my poor English skills. :-) I've heard from a friend that there is something here do not really think it's too bad but with my destructive witch I make 5-6k dps more like a profile on here. schadow the profile is quite good, I'm only 4 k over it manually you have to or you can customize the profile to specify any tempo caps so it is more then the profile? just do not understand ... whether fast or values ​​are calculated does with magic or if it just runs on standard and the values ​​they themselves still have to adapt.

----------


## googlebee

> Bubu code:
> 
> 
> ```
> local PQ_Debuff, _, _, count = UnitDebuffID("target", 33745)
> 
> if PQ_Debuff then
>   if count <= 2 then
>     return true
> ...


Aye thanks for the pointer, i noticed that as well and fixed it too.

However it is still applying lacerates when at 3 stacks......no idea why.

----------


## imdasandman

> Hello, I am new here.
> forgive my poor English skills. :-) I've heard from a friend that there is something here do not really think it's too bad but with my destructive witch I make 5-6k dps more like a profile on here. schadow the profile is quite good, I'm only 4 k over it manually you have to or you can customize the profile to specify any tempo caps so it is more then the profile? just do not understand ... whether fast or values ​​are calculated does with magic or if it just runs on standard and the values ​​they themselves still have to adapt.


make your post in your native language maybe someone here can help you better because I can barely decipher what you are asking. And I have no idea whom you are asking your question to? 

Valma makes the nice Warlock profiles btw.

----------


## ishtro

here is some basic functions i have started to use. 



```
---------------------------------
---------- Buff Checks ----------
---------------------------------
--Has Buff
function PQ_hasBuff(buff)
	if UnitBuffID("player",buff) then 
		return true
	end
end

--Time Remaining
function PQ_Btr(buff)
	local name,_,_,_,_,_,expiration = UnitBuffID("player",buff);
	if not name then 
		return 0 
	end
	return (expiration - GetTime());
end

--Stack Count
function PQ_Bstack(buff)
	local name,_,_,count = UnitBuffID("player",buff);
	if not name then 
		return 0 
	end
	return count
end

---------------------------------
--------- Debuff Checks ---------
---------------------------------
--Has Debuff
function PQ_hasDebuff(debuff)
	local rank = select(2,UnitDebuffID("target",debuff));
	if not rank then 
		return false 
	end
	if not UnitDebuffID("target",debuff,rank,"PLAYER") then 
		return false 
	else 
		return true 
	end;
end

--Debuff on Target
function PQ_Debuff(debuff)
	if not UnitDebuffID("target",debuff) then 
		return false 
	else 
		return true 
	end;
end

--Time Remaining
function PQ_Dbtr(debuff)
	local rank = select(2,UnitDebuffID("target",debuff));
	if not rank then 
		return 0 
	end
	local name,_,_,_,_,_,expiration = UnitDebuffID("target",debuff,rank,"PLAYER");
	if not name then 
		return 0 
	end
	return (expiration - GetTime());
end

--Stacks
function PQ_Dbstack(debuff)
	local rank = select(2,UnitDebuffID("target",debuff));
	if not rank then 
		return 0 
	end
	local name,_,_,count = UnitDebuffID("target",debuff,rank,"PLAYER");
	if not name then 
		return 0 
	end
	return count;
end

---------------------------------
-------- Spell Cooldown ---------
---------------------------------
function PQ_CD(spell)
	local start,duration,enable = GetSpellCooldown(spell);
	if start == nil then 
		return 99999 
	end
	if start == 0 then
		return 0;
	else
		return duration - (GetTime() - start);
	end
end

--Lust, Heroism, Time Warp, Ancient Hysteria or Bloodlust
function PQ_Lust()
	if PQ_hasBuff(32182) or PQ_hasBuff(80353) or PQ_hasBuff(90355) or PQ_hasBuff(2825) then
		return true;
	else
		return false;
	end
end
```

----------


## Xelper

I just put out a quick update with a bugfix that translates the URL encoding characters in profile update URLs to their normal values: example: %*20* to space. This way if the URL for your download update button is "Xelpers%*20*Interrupt%*20*Profile_INTERRUPT_Rotations.xml" it will save it as "Xelpers Interrupt Profile_INTERRUPT_Rotations.xml"

Just run PQR Updater from your current directory to download the fix. If you do not have the latest (and final) version of PQR Updater it is available here: (Just paste the .exe into your current PQR directory)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR.zip

Still labeled v2.0.6.

----------


## daveyboyuk

@ imdasndman love your edits plenty of ranks just tried ur new edit with added pestilence however it seems to be casting dnd not pestilence for me respect to original coders that made these possible

----------


## googlebee

im done for the night - this shit is killing my brain.....had this profile working flawlessly.....copy it over to the new PQR 2.0.6 fire it up and BLAMO EHHHHH WRONG GUESS! broken...........

been at this all damn day too...god...

W T F IS WRONG!  :Frown:

----------


## imdasandman

> @ imdasndman love your edits plenty of ranks just tried ur new edit with added pestilence however it seems to be casting dnd not pestilence for me respect to original coders that made these possible


are you using your right Alt button to spread pest? left Control is my Dnd button for all rotations.

to rest of the people here that likes using the wiki for PQR I updated my rotations on there in the DK section... cheers

----------


## kickmydog

> ```
> local myTable = {
> 	"Twilight Assault Drake",
> 	"Twilight Assassin",
> 	"Raider's Training Dummy",
> 	"Arm Tentacle",
> 	"Wing Tentacle",
> 	"Mutated Corruption",
> 	"Mana Void",
> ...


I think this need a target exact in it. I tried running this on Heroic Blackthorn, and omg, the most horrible thing ever, constantly targeting Twilight Elites even when I was manually targeting the drakes. It also cycles through targets a lot, very distracting!

----------


## crystal_tech

ok as i'm learning to use functions i'm needin some help.

i'm trying to turn the math for hp to % into a function.

what i have



```
function PQ_HealthPercent(pq_health)
     pq_health = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")
end
```

am i missing anything and how would i use the function say i want it to return true if a target is below 90% would it be like



```
if PQ_HealthPercent() <= 90 then return true end
```

thanks for helping me.

----------


## sheuron

> I just put out a quick update with a bugfix that translates the URL encoding characters in profile update URLs to their normal values: example: %*20* to space. This way if the URL for your download update button is "Xelpers%*20*Interrupt%*20*Profile_INTERRUPT_Rotations.xml" it will save it as "Xelpers Interrupt Profile_INTERRUPT_Rotations.xml"
> 
> Just run PQR Updater from your current directory to download the fix. If you do not have the latest (and final) version of PQR Updater it is available here: (Just paste the .exe into your current PQR directory)
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR.zip
> 
> Still labeled v2.0.6.


Xelper is on fire! Thanks goodness he said 2.0.3 or 2.0.4 will be last version in time.  :Big Grin:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> ok as i'm learning to use functions i'm needin some help.
> 
> i'm trying to turn the math for hp to % into a function.
> 
> what i have
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




```
function PQ_UnitInfo(t)
	--Takes an input of UnitID (player, target, pet, mouseover, etc) and gives you their most useful info
	local TManaActual = UnitPower(t)
	local TMana = 100 * UnitPower(t) / UnitPowerMax(t)
	local THealthActual = UnitHealth(t)
	local THealth = 100 * UnitHealth(t) / UnitHealthMax(t)
	local myClassPower = 0
	local PQ_Class = select(2, UnitClass("player"))
	if PQ_Class == "PALADIN" then
		myClassPower = UnitPower("player", 9)
	elseif PQ_Class == "WARLOCK" then
		myClassPower = UnitPower("player", 7)
	elseif PQ_Class == "DRUID" and GetPrimaryTalentTree() == 2 then
		myClassPower = UnitPower("player", 8)
	end
	return THealth, THealthActual, TMana, TManaActual, myClassPower
end
```

that's the function i wrote up for my Data file. It returns Health as a %, Health as it's Actual Value. Mana as a Percent, Mana as it's Actual Value, and if your class applies, their Special Power

----------


## ipass

@Diesal
Hi I was Wondering how the PQInterface update been going?

thanks

ipass

----------


## bu_ba_911

> ok as i'm learning to use functions i'm needin some help.
> 
> i'm trying to turn the math for hp to % into a function.
> 
> what i have
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


and if you don't want to use my function i'll explain how to make one



```
--function [Name of the function](What variables we are sending the function to use)
function PQ_HealthPercent(unitID)
     -- A function is meant to pretty much do code in a different part of the profile so you code looks neater and takes up less room. How we get our return value is by returning it
     return 100* UnitHealth(unitID) / UnitHealthMax(unitID)
end

-How we would use it in an ability file
if PQ_HealthPercent("player") <= 90 then USE HEALTHSTONE RAWR end
  OR
if PQ_HealthPercent("target") >= 20 then USE EXECUTE BLARGH end
```

what we put in the () comes out as unitID in our function...... hopefully that helped some in this particular example

----------


## diesall

> ```
> function PQ_UnitInfo(t)
> 	--Takes an input of UnitID (player, target, pet, mouseover, etc) and gives you their most useful info
> 	local TManaActual = UnitPower(t)
> 	local TMana = 100 * UnitPower(t) / UnitPowerMax(t)
> 	local THealthActual = UnitHealth(t)
> 	local THealth = 100 * UnitHealth(t) / UnitHealthMax(t)
> 	local myClassPower = 0
> 	local PQ_Class = select(2, UnitClass("player"))
> ...


localizing all your blizzard api calls used in your data file will boost performance as well, that way whenever you call your function it will be accessing localized api functions, reducing global lookup overhead.

for example....



```
local UnitPower, UnitPowerMax, UnitHealth,  UnitHealthMax, UnitClass =  UnitPower, UnitPowerMax, UnitHealth,  UnitHealthMax, UnitClass
local GetPrimaryTalentTree = GetPrimaryTalentTree 
etc.....
function PQ_UnitInfo(t)
	...
end
```

----------


## bu_ba_911

> localizing all your blizzard api calls used in your data file will boost performance as well, that way whenever you call your function it will be accessing localized api functions, reducing global lookup overhead.
> 
> for example....
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local UnitPower, UnitPowerMax, UnitHealth,  UnitHealthMax, UnitClass =  UnitPower, UnitPowerMax, UnitHealth,  UnitHealthMax, UnitClass
> local GetPrimaryTalentTree = GetPrimaryTalentTree 
> ...


hmm True.... I should add some more info to the PQ_UnitInfo lol

I didn't want it to be cluttered, but it would save code somewhere else  :Smile:

----------


## Xelper

> thats what i did the url it gives me is :http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23527046/Pro..._Rotations.xml which is correct.
> 
> it seems that its pulling BM folder from the name of the rotation which is BM - PVE but ignoring everything after the space.


Oh, right... _ is supposed to be a reserved character for profile names (in the latest 206 this was added)....I had no simple way of determining the profile name and class from anything other than the file name in the URL, so I had to do this.

Could you just change the underscore to a space in the 2 files?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## bu_ba_911

I need some more feedback on my HPally Rewrite before I start adding more things in....

Is the ability to easily Customize it exciting anyone? Does it work properly? Other than adding more things, what else should I do with whats currently in place?

----------


## googlebee

Couldn't sleep, so came downstairs with some Diet Pepsi and finished this up.

Re-uploaded my Feral Bear/Cat All-In-One Profile to the original post. You can find it on page 1 under the links for Druid, or

Click here! ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

Let me know if you have any issues.

thanks!

----------


## hbkx1

Anyone using a good prot warrior profile, Ive only found Sheurons which seems pretty good just curious if any others are out there that I missed.

----------


## googlebee

> Anyone using a good prot warrior profile, Ive only found Sheurons which seems pretty good just curious if any others are out there that I missed.


I think there is one from Bossquerty in his arms link from page 1. Not positive tho.

----------


## diesall

> @Diesal
> Hi I was Wondering how the PQInterface update been going?
> 
> thanks
> 
> ipass


should have a release out within the next few days

----------


## PIPOL13

Choate, I can not understand it, downloaded your creation in the cast profiles of PQR 2.06 folder and it sees the current profel the bear and the cat is not present, or that is not what I'm doing?

----------


## PIPOL13

> Couldn't sleep, so came downstairs with some Diet Pepsi and finished this up.
> 
> Re-uploaded my Feral Bear/Cat All-In-One Profile to the original post. You can find it on page 1 under the links for Druid, or
> 
> Click here! ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)
> 
> Let me know if you have any issues.
> 
> thanks!


Choate, I can not understand it, downloaded your creation in the cast profiles of PQR 2.06 folder and it sees the current profel the bear and the cat is not present, or that is not what I'm doing?

----------


## Meatglue

Looking for an ability that would help target an enemy (pvp) for prot war and/or change to next target if cc'd or dead. Main use for defending nodes.

Some profiles seem to jump to next target real easy and some you have to start the rotation. Have not seen specifically the reason for this even tested a few different ones on the test dummy.

----------


## PIPOL13

Does anyone have a profile on hunter SVAOE to 2.06

----------


## damo1981

@ googlebee

First of awesome work on the profile and glad to see you back. having a little error when i go in bear form tho its not stopping the rotation but coming up with this.




> Message: [string "..."]:541: attempt to call field '?' (a nil value)
> Time: 03/19/12 09:16:26
> Count: 126
> Stack: [string "..."]:541: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "..."]:363: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
> [string "..."]:137: in function <[string "..."]:72>
> 
> Locals: rotationNumber = 0
> nextAbility = -1
> ...


Hope this helps. thanks

_Ive removed bash from the rotation which has fixed it since i prefare to bash manually anyhow but just highlighting the issue_

----------


## leonel916

hello, I was wondering if there was a profile for paladin prot/tanks?

----------


## Ninjaderp

> hello, I was wondering if there was a profile for paladin prot/tanks?


Yes I think there is a good one at the first page, Xelpers one. If not you can just check the pqrotations wiki page and I think you would find some there as well.

----------


## MastaRage

Yes sheuron has one and so does crystal_tech

Sent from my LG Revolution.

----------


## xNEC

Is there anyone who knows a good PVP Warlock profile?
Looked for it in this thread but i didn't fing anything.. :/

----------


## xNEC

> Valma makes the nice Warlock profiles btw.


where can i find it?

----------


## crystal_tech

the pvp lock profile i'm working on... i'm not going to release it. I don't pvp a lot and its was buggy so I dropped it. I always thought that this tool was better suited for pve more so than pvp. this may change with mists coming soon. I'm going to focus more on getting my pve profiles out and updated knowing that prob in a 3~5 month time we'll be waiting on xelper to rewrite pqr for mists or prep for the changes.

----------


## jackus

Xelper
I dont understand how your interrupt profile works?

from -- Variables: Interrupt --


```
    --This is the percentage of the cast to wait before interrupting
    PQR_InterruptPercent = 0
```

should I change 0 to 80-95? Then it should interrupt in the last 80-95% of the cast right?

Is there more I need to edit in your interrupt to get it to work?

----------


## averykey

Xelper can you combine your single/aoe into one profile with the toggle left ctrl.

----------


## Rumblefish

> Is there anyone who knows a good PVP Warlock profile?
> Looked for it in this thread but i didn't fing anything.. :/


I doubt anyone will ever be able to release a strong PVP lock profile. 

Locks are hard to PVP on even manually, as they pack extremely low solo survivability and require a lot of skill to be viable in BG or Arena. 

Some classes just tunnel damage and blow CD's, and then there are those classes which are simply tricky. Locks will never be able to be fully bottable. Hell, even their PVE rotations are hard to implement properly. I wish for a lock profile, too, but I know this is not going to happen ever. Perhaps things will change in MoP with all the changes to the Lock class, but not in Cata.

----------


## cukiemunster

Has the "Require Combat to Execute Rotation" checkbox been removed, or simply moved? I can not seem to find it anymore, and Googlebee's notes says to make sure this is checked. Guidance por favor?

----------


## cukiemunster

> *
> Cat Only:* 
> 
> 1) Added in Auto Healthstone use at Under 20%
> 
> 2) Maximum uptime of Savage Roar (Approximately 98%) with a Very high Uptime of Rake/Rip (Approximately 85%) for optimal dmg output.
> 
> 3) Mangle is applied only once, unless other Bleed Modifiers are present, or if you are not behind the target, in which case Shred is always first in priority.
> 
> ...


Just curious why you prioritize Savage Roar over Rip and Rake? Everywhere I have read and seen has Rip as #1 priority, many steps above Savage Roar, especially if you are reforging to Mastery as your main secondary stat.

----------


## Xelper

> Has the "Require Combat to Execute Rotation" checkbox been removed, or simply moved? I can not seem to find it anymore, and Googlebee's notes says to make sure this is checked. Guidance por favor?


The global setting for that has been removed, it is now controlled on a per-rotation basis. I'm not sure which Googlebee was referring to when he wrote those instructions but:

Rotation Editor -> select the profile -> select the rotation you wish to edit -> very bottom you will see "Require Combat to Execute Rotation"

I would imagine googlebee has that setting already pre-configured for his rotations.

----------


## Cahonez

@crystal_tech

been playing around with your hunter profile and im enjoying to so far, however I have noticed that often when I am low focus it will not cast anything for 1-2 seconds. 

I'm not too sure about the hunter rotation but shouldnt it be using a cobra shot as soon as its needed? or is it a delay on purpose?

Thats the survival rotation btw.

also, i dont have the 2 or 4 set bonuses yet, could that be the issue?

thanks in advance  :Smile:

----------


## merrikh

side question now that mist has been announced is xelper planing on making offsets for the beta? and if so are any of the profile writers planning on making profiles for the monk class? id be willing to test them when i get my beta.

----------


## googlebee

> Just curious why you prioritize Savage Roar over Rip and Rake? Everywhere I have read and seen has Rip as #1 priority, many steps above Savage Roar, especially if you are reforging to Mastery as your main secondary stat.


Because I am prioritized Crit> Haste> Mastery, and have beaten my own WoL's that were previously Crit>Mastery>Haste... I tested it both ways extensively...

At any rate - u can simply move the abilities in priority and tweak it to your liking. Make sure however that you dont bring cat abilities into the bear area..(I.e. Not above Ravage!)

----------


## cukiemunster

> Because I am prioritized Crit> Haste> Mastery, and have beaten my own WoL's that were previously Crit>Mastery>Haste... I tested it both ways extensively...
> 
> At any rate - u can simply move the abilities in priority and tweak it to your liking. Make sure however that you dont bring cat abilities into the bear area..(I.e. Not above Ravage!)


Cool. I am going to give this a go and see what I can make of it. I have a 396 kitty, and can not seem to crack 85% ranking with mastery>crit>haste :confused:
Thx for your input!!

----------


## googlebee

> Cool. I am going to give this a go and see what I can make of it. I have a 396 kitty, and can not seem to crack 85% ranking with mastery>crit>haste :confused:
> Thx for your input!!



Np at all man. Like I said its all preferential, but I just did another test not 10 minutes ago....running 10.5% haste (Without Starcatcher proced)- 20.3% mastery - 48% crit (Without Chain at 10 stacks) Flask and Mark only.....6 min parse...pulled 29.4k on the raiders dummy. (WIthout changing any priority) add in food it would have been 30k again.

On a another Note. *Huge thanks to Firepong* for revising my Profile and Fixing the Cat/Bear Switcher! Press and Hold Right alt to switch forms.

It has been re-uploaded.....on the original post  :Smile:

----------


## Gabbz

What is your itemlevel and trinkets when u get that dps numbers?

----------


## ban19

Hi guys,

I do have a problem with my Mage Scorch ability. I have wrote new ability witch will check Scorch Debuff on raid boss. It works perfect BUT we do have Warlock in our raid group witch also put on mob Critical mass witch overwrite Scorch "Shadow and Flame" - Wowhead LINK2 and its not detected by PQR




> local scorchDebuff = UnitDebuffID("target", 22959, "PLAYER|HARMFUL")
> local debuffShadowandflame = UnitDebuffID("target", 17801,"PLAYER|HARMFUL")
> 
> if scorchDebuff == nil then
> **** if debuffShadowandflame == nil then
> ****return true
> ****end
> end


Can someone help me makes it work ?

----------


## bu_ba_911

When using unitdebuff, harmful is implied. Also by declaring player as well, you are only looking for debuffs by yourself. So you would never see the warlock debuff because you aren't the one applying it.

Sent from my Xoom

----------


## firepong

> When using unitdebuff, harmful is implied. Also by declaring player as well, you are only looking for debuffs by yourself. So you would never see the warlock debuff because you aren't the one applying it.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom


What he said  :Wink:  Just take out Player|Harmful from both spells (or at least warlock buff) and it will fix your problem.

@Googlebee - No problem  :Smile:

----------


## kickmydog

> Hi guys,
> 
> I do have a problem with my Mage Scorch ability. I have wrote new ability witch will check Scorch Debuff on raid boss. It works perfect BUT we do have Warlock in our raid group witch also put on mob Critical mass witch overwrite Scorch "Shadow and Flame" - Wowhead LINK2 and its not detected by PQR
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone help me makes it work ?


Remove player from the shadowflame part, it is looking only for a shadowflame from your character when you put player, I would do the same for your scorch debuff, that way f another mage puts scorch up, you are not wasting time trying to overwrite it with your own.

----------


## ban19

Thanks Guys !
That was very helpful. I've just started learning "how to" write an abilities and Rotations

----------


## Nerigal

i´am searching for a fury profile can anybody poste once

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Hi guys,
> 
> I do have a problem with my Mage Scorch ability. I have wrote new ability witch will check Scorch Debuff on raid boss. It works perfect BUT we do have Warlock in our raid group witch also put on mob Critical mass witch overwrite Scorch "Shadow and Flame" - Wowhead LINK2 and its not detected by PQR
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone help me makes it work ?


I would like to add that knowing you have a warlock in your raid you can remove this from the rotation. The profile will cast scorch at the start (no matter what) when it will just be over written by the numerous Shadow Bolts or Incinerates. I suggest hard casting a Pyroblast pre-pull and puting up the initial magical critical strike debuff as well as doing more damage that a measly scorch, not to mention your Hot Streak should proc more than once every 30 seconds.

----------


## imdasandman

> I would like to add that knowing you have a warlock in your raid you can remove this from the rotation. The profile will cast scorch at the start (no matter what) when it will just be over written by the numerous Shadow Bolts or Incinerates. I suggest hard casting a Pyroblast pre-pull and puting up the initial magical critical strike debuff as well as doing more damage that a measly scorch, not to mention your Hot Streak should proc more than once every 30 seconds.


why not make a custom rotation that the user can select when the player sees there is a lock in the raid? A rotation without scortch unless moving etc. Just food for thought.

----------


## firepong

> why not make a custom rotation that the user can select when the player sees there is a lock in the raid? A rotation without scortch unless moving etc. Just food for thought.


Something like?

Name Scortch
SpellID: 2948
Delay: 0



```
local scorch = UnitDebuffID("Target", 22959)
local shadow = UnitDebuffID("Target", 17800)
PQR_ResetMovementTime = 0.5

if PQR_IsMoving() or scorch == nil or shadow == nil then
	return true
end
```

----------


## kickmydog

Here is the current version for my Hunter Profiles.

This supports three hunter specs.

HUNTER_PQR2_V1.rar

This does still need some extensive testing.

Known issues:

Aspect switching not working for the pvp focus generating shots.

Changes:

Incorporated Crystal_Tech's time to die code
Hour Of Twilight auto button click is bypassed if you have deterrence running

Planned changes:

Clean up concussive shot code
Setup functions for immunities, and pvp checks

Code contributors:
bu_ba_911
Crystal_Tech
Sheuron
Xelper

Tester:
MastaRage (who helps test code when his mailbox is not otherwise full)  :Smile:

----------


## Taran32

Are there any Mage Leveling profiles currently out there for PQR1 or PQR2? Was thinking about dusting mine off, but only if if the profiles were around. All I could locate were some older Frost PVP ones that only support level 85. Mine's currently 70.

----------


## kirjozzz

Hi Guys)
So what I've been trying to do here is to improve Ash's Restor Druid Profile. And here it is Click here
This changes are made for *Dragon Soul (Heroic)* Fast Healing
So what I have changed there is that the profile wont cast slow healing. Unless you are low on mana or a player needs a strong heal.
But I came to one problem which I dont know how to solve) The problem is with Swiftmend, so what I need it to do is to cast on cooldown and cast it in a biggest group of people standing together.
Can anyone help me with it please?

----------


## madturk

anyone has a mage profiles working with latest version of PQR?

----------


## imdasandman

> Something like?
> 
> Name Scortch
> SpellID: 2948
> Delay: 0
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Yea prob something like that. That should help the person who was requesting it and maybe sheron can implament that into his fire mage pve profile


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deva

> I need some more feedback on my HPally Rewrite before I start adding more things in....
> 
> Is the ability to easily Customize it exciting anyone? Does it work properly? Other than adding more things, what else should I do with whats currently in place?





> This does still need some extensive testing.


@bu_ba_911, I'll test your WIP HPally profile tomorrow when LFR resets, after configuring some values to see if customizing it works.

@kickmydog, I might be able to test yours tonight on a heroic fight.

----------


## sheuron

> Yea prob something like that. That should help the person who was requesting it and maybe sheron can implament that into his fire mage pve profile
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


but the profile already did that

----------


## crystal_tech

> @crystal_tech
> 
> been playing around with your hunter profile and im enjoying to so far, however I have noticed that often when I am low focus it will not cast anything for 1-2 seconds. 
> 
> I'm not too sure about the hunter rotation but shouldnt it be using a cobra shot as soon as its needed? or is it a delay on purpose?
> 
> Thats the survival rotation btw.
> 
> also, i dont have the 2 or 4 set bonuses yet, could that be the issue?
> ...


my next update will fix that

----------


## Azeiros

_Hello, why the rogue combat profile's dont works with Raider's training dummy and the madness of deathwing ? Thx_

----------


## bu_ba_911

> _Hello, why the rogue combat profile's dont works with Raider's training dummy and the madness of deathwing ? Thx_


it may have a combat check on target......

----------


## Azeiros

_how to walk on the pqr and all the mobs on the dummies please? I saw this line in the Abilities but I do not know what it is:




local buff = { 642, 45438, 31224, 23920, 33786, 19263, 97417, 97977, 102915, 100686, 105784 }
local mob = { "Training Dummy", "Raider's Training Dummy", "Twisted Spirit", "Amani´shi Hatcher", "Hakkar's Chains", "Exposed Head of Magmaw", "Battleground Demolisher", "Ozumat", "Right Foot", "Left Foot", "Icy Tomb", "Risen Ghoul", "Mana Void", "Burning Tendons", "Wing Tentacle", "Arm Tentacle", "Twilight Assault Drake", "Goriona", "Ice Tomb" }
local noaggromobs = nil
local immunity = nil

for i,v in ipairs(buff) do
if UnitBuffID("target",v) then immunity = 1 end
end

for i,v in ipairs(mob) do
if UnitName("target") == v then noaggromobs = 1 end
end

if UnitIsDead("target")
or immunity
or IsSpellInRange("Shiv","target") == 0
or UnitCanAttack("player","target") == nil
or (UnitAffectingCombat("target") == nil and noaggromobs == nil and UnitIsPlayer("target") == nil)
or tonumber(UnitGUID("target"):sub(5,5),16) == 4 
or ( UnitPower("player") < 70 and select(3,GetSpellCooldown(57934)) == 1 )
then return true end


It is on all the mobs in the city that the second line pqr is not working
(ps: i'm french and i dont understand this)_

*FIXED : disable "-- Offensive spells --" on the "Profile and rotation Editor"*

----------


## bu_ba_911

-= Bubba HPally Beta 4.0 Rewrite Release =-




> Changelog Between Beta 3.0 and 4.0-
> *Updated Cleanse (Should work again, accidentally put a return true in the wrong location >.<)
> *Updated Hand of Sacrifice (Untested, but in Rotation)
> *Updated Hand of Salvation (Untested, but in Rotation)
> *Fixed Hammer of Wrath (In Rotation)
> *Added in Hammer of Justice (In Rotation)
> *Added in Crusader Strike when in melee distance and you need HP (In Rotation)
> 
> If ANY issues or bugs arise, please either post on the Google Code Issue Tracker, or PM me! 
> --If you like my work, please consider Repping/Donating to me to show your appreciation  Thank You!--



Download Link: Beta 4.0 Bubba HPally Rewrite

----------


## kickmydog

Does anyone have a pre-done function pack that has IDs for snares, immunities, mortal strike, immobilization stuff like that?

----------


## Taran32

Are there any *Mage Leveling profiles* currently out there for PQR1 or PQR2? 

Was thinking about dusting mine off, but only if if the profiles were around. All I could locate were some older Frost PVP ones that only support level 85. Mine's currently 70.

----------


## farnumdizzle

> Are there any *Mage Leveling profiles* currently out there for PQR1 or PQR2? 
> 
> Was thinking about dusting mine off, but only if if the profiles were around. All I could locate were some older Frost PVP ones that only support level 85. Mine's currently 70.


dude, you're leveling. just arcane blast spam. that's basically the 85 rotation anyways.

----------


## Taran32

> dude, you're leveling. just arcane blast spam. that's basically the 85 rotation anyways.


I thought most mages still leveled Frost? I honestly haven't played him since BC, so I wasn't sure.

----------


## imdasandman

> I thought most mages still leveled Frost? I honestly haven't played him since BC, so I wasn't sure.


I leveled as frost until lvl 80 and went to hyjal.... once you hit Hyjal arcane or fire is the way to go because frost starts having way to much down time.

----------


## leonel916

> Yes I think there is a good one at the first page, Xelpers one. If not you can just check the pqrotations wiki page and I think you would find some there as well.


Yeah but all i see is ret and holy , no prot =s

----------


## Edsaxe

Anyone good with Frost DK PvP profile editing?

----------


## googlebee

> What is your itemlevel and trinkets when u get that dps numbers?


IN bear 397 - in Cat 399 - Starcatcher Comp / Wrath of Unchaining - Have Heroic Yorsahj staff as well. + other heroic pieces.

----------


## firepong

> IN bear 397 - in Cat 399 - Starcatcher Comp / Wrath of Unchaining - Have Heroic Yorsahj staff as well. + other heroic pieces.


You need to get the 403 version of Kiril's. It's still considered more DPS gain than the 410 version of Spire of Coagulated Globules because of all the agility you get.

----------


## [Blinded]

> _Hello, why the rogue combat profile's dont works with Raider's training dummy and the madness of deathwing ? Thx_


My combat profile is working correct for dummies and madness. Link is in my signature .

----------


## MastaRage

> Here is the current version for my Hunter Profiles.
> 
> This supports three hunter specs.
> 
> HUNTER_PQR2_V1.rar
> 
> This does still need some extensive testing.
> 
> Known issues:
> ...


Lol I'm going donate soon to get more room...also at work now but awesome adding the time till death in. I loved it in crystal_techs, ill test in lfr today.

Sent from my LG Revolution.

----------


## damo1981

just wondering if anyone has the cyclone on focus code. seems to have been lost in all the latest versions. thanks

----------


## momo1029

my fault, restart wow did fixed the error

----------


## happydado

Some one have some frost mage pvp profile that work good?
The sheuron have alot of bug and don't work good.

----------


## vorn10

@Mentally
Ultraxion: advanced: Used twice Heroic Will then 3 times didnt. Did 35,5k dps with advanced, 395 ilvl 4p, hc vagaries of time.

Warmaster: standard: Does nothing when target/mouseover on drake's and Goriona. Advanced: didnt check

Spine: advanced: cast MF->MB then w8ing for MB cd, sometimes dpsing with dots and again MF->MB then w8ing for MB CD, doing nothing on Tendon. 
Standard: dpsing hideous, corruption, bloods with target/mouseover, doing nothing on tendon.

Madness: ^^ they were faster and kicked me with pull ( i was to slow:P) cuz was signed as healer but was dpsing, will check later

In profile it saying v5.0 and on site where u upload it saying v5.2.
But thank you for nice work.

----------


## wooloveshacks

> @Mentally
> Ultraxion: Used twice Heroic Will then 3 times didnt.
> Warmaster: Does nothing when target/mouseover on drake's and Goriona
> Spine: checking...


I posted the same observations pages ago.. easily missed in this very busy thread, but yes, you're not the only one  :Smile: 
Hopefully Mentally picks up on this and is able to fix  :Smile:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I posted the same observations pages ago.. easily missed in this very busy thread, but yes, you're not the only one 
> Hopefully Mentally picks up on this and is able to fix


Have u guys tried svn and pqr updated versions?

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk

----------


## vorn10

> Have u guys tried svn and pqr updated versions?
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


yeap, redownloaded even today.
Didnt see cuz sometimes i dont ready thread for 2-3 days and ... You know:P

----------


## Starphall

i need some help...id like to make my shaman auto-switch target when the current one is dead(just like some melee profile)...i ididnt manage to find how by myself...maybe it's the /atack in the Action section...! its mainly only for chain lightning..thx

----------


## Xelper

It really depends on if your class has an ability that will target a new mob. The reason why some profiles switch targets is because when you are casting an attack that needs a target but you do not have a target WoW will automatically target the closest enemy and attack that target.

If you can spam chain lightning or lightning bolt or whatever and it targets the closest enemy then you can get it working.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> It really depends on if your class has an ability that will target a new mob. The reason why some profiles switch targets is because when you are casting an attack that needs a target but you do not have a target WoW will automatically target the closest enemy and attack that target.
> 
> If you can spam chain lightning or lightning bolt or whatever and it targets the closest enemy then you can get it working.


gz on purple mate!!!!!!!!

----------


## supermann

@ mentally,

can reproduce the prob with heroic will and stop attacking @ Goriona etc.pp, testet @ LFR, last update from u via SVN.

Where can i check the "blacklistet" mobs ?

searched in the ability editor, but found nothing.

greetz

----------


## kickmydog

I've been having some trouble getting this function thing to work, so I was wondering if anyone with some experience at it could point me in the right direction.

This is the code I'm using:


```
if IsSpellInRange("Cobra Shot", "target")  ~= 1 then return false end

PQ_SwitchToFox()

if UnitDebuffID("target", 48707) ~= nil then CastSpellByName(Steady Shot, "target") else return true end
```

To explain what I want, if the target has Anti-Magic Shell on them it will cast Steady Shot instead of Cobra Shot. I haven't even got to the Steady Shot testing part because the Aspect Switching Function does not work. If I move around it does not switch to Aspect of the Fox and continue casting Cobra Shot. If I stand still it does cast Cobra Shot.

If I do not have the Anti-Magic Shell code in there, the aspect switching works fine.

Anyone have any ideas on what is going wrong?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I've been having some trouble getting this function thing to work, so I was wondering if anyone with some experience at it could point me in the right direction.
> 
> This is the code I'm using:
> 
> 
> ```
> if IsSpellInRange("Cobra Shot", "target")  ~= 1 then return false end
> 
> PQ_SwitchToFox()
> ...


did u forget the quotes in the actual Ability? That may be a problem

----------


## kickmydog

> did u forget the quotes in the actual Ability? That may be a problem


What do you mean?

----------


## bu_ba_911

you had it as CastSpellByName(Steady Shot, "target") instead of CastSpellByName("Steady Shot", "target")

*side note*
i recommend everyone using my Beta 4.0 to do a quick update.... forgot a couple things from between last not and right now.... even a few of the updates last hour were missing things haha

----------


## kickmydog

> you had it as CastSpellByName(Steady Shot, "target") instead of CastSpellByName("Steady Shot", "target")
> 
> *side note*
> i recommend everyone using my Beta 4.0 to do a quick update.... forgot a couple things from between last not and right now.... even a few of the updates last hour were missing things haha


Yep, that was it, thanks.

Ok that has fixed the PVP rotations for the moment.

http://www.mediafire.com/?73jvi1heimma734

----------


## Cahonez

Message: [string " -- Code provided by Crystal_Tech ..."]:51: attempt to compare number with nil
Time: 03/20/12 16:12:07
Count: 231
Stack: [string " -- Code provided by Crystal_Tech ..."]:51: in function `?'
[string "..."]:583: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "..."]:400: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "..."]:122: in function <[string "..."]:60>

Locals: (*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = 936153
(*temporary) = "target"
(*temporary) = "attempt to compare number with nil"

having this spam me whilst using kicks hunter profiles. 

help  :Smile:

----------


## Cahonez

Message: [string " if TTD_loaded == nil and UnitAffectingComb..."]:49: attempt to compare number with nil
Time: 03/20/12 16:30:41
Count: 722
Stack: [string " if TTD_loaded == nil and UnitAffectingComb..."]:49: in function `?'
[string "..."]:583: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "..."]:400: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "..."]:122: in function <[string "..."]:60>

Locals: (*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = 0
(*temporary) = "target"
(*temporary) = "attempt to compare number with nil"

this 1 also.

----------


## Kaolla

> Anyone good with Frost DK PvP profile editing?


I've run an edited Master Frost profile at 2300, but it's not wonderful. What do you need help with?

Also, bow to our new purple god!

----------


## js1974

I've been working on this issue for a while and hit the forums a few times even pm'd people all to no resolution. I have what I feel like should be a fairly easy issue to resolve but no one can seem to answer it so I'll try again.


Is there a way to have an ability hit a focus if you have one and if you do not have one have it hit your current target? I can't imagine that this can't be done but so far the only thing I have figured out is if I want the focus attack I have to have 2 different rotations 1 with focus attack and one with target which is a bit of a pain but doable.


Anyone have any ideas at all?

----------


## Kaolla

I'm not sure what you're trying to do, but if I understand you correctly, couldn't you do something simple, like:



```
If UnitExists("focus") == 1 then
CastSpellByID(11111, "focus")
return true
end

If UnitExists("focus") == nil then
CastSpellByID(11111, "target")
return true
end
```

Or something like that. Without knowing what conditions you're looking for, I can't write the actual ability, but UnitExists should work  :Smile:

----------


## Gabbz

@Googlebee
Tested your feral cat and its decent but it is not optimal. Have a look at The Fluid Druid - View topic - Leafkiller's 4.3 Feral Ovale Script to get some of the finer logic into your rotation.

Some quick things are that i noted differes from mine is 
* Rake should be aligned to TF
* Energy Pooling could be implemented although i don't know how much it will give you
* You are to generous using FB

The difference between your and mine feral, for my gear and reforging mind you, is about 1500-2000 dps.
Have not tested the bear one yet, will do that later and give feedback.

----------


## Deva

I have a question regarding how to properly handle an event-driven... umm, event. :P

Specifically, what I want to do is (of course after checking if constants are set), initially set a constant for the player's spec using GetPrimaryTalentTree(). Then, I would like to check PLAYER_TALENT_UPDATE (I assume this is the correct event) to see if talent specs have been changed, and if so, update the spec constant with GetPrimaryTalentTree().

Using Avery's event loader as a base, here's what I've come up with initially (theoretically you should be able to set up an empty profile/rotation with the ability and it should work if you switch talent specs back and forth):


```
---------------------------START--------------------------

if not Set_Talents then
	if FirstSpec == nil then
		FirstSpec = GetPrimaryTalentTree()
	end
	Set_Talents = true
end

if not PQ_EventHandlerLoaded then

local frame, events = CreateFrame("Frame"), {};

function events:PLAYER_TALENT_UPDATE(...)

	PQ_TalentsChanged = true

end

frame:SetScript("OnEvent", function(self, event, ...) events[event](self, ...); end);

for k, v in pairs(events) do
 frame:RegisterEvent(k); -- Register all events for which handlers have been defined
end

PQ_EventHandlerLoaded = true

end

if PQ_TalentsChanged then
	local CurrentSpec = GetPrimaryTalentTree()
	if FirstSpec ~= CurrentSpec then
	PQR_DebugP("FirstSpec is not equal to CurrentSpec: ("..tostring(FirstSpec)..", "..tostring(CurrentSpec)..")")
	end
end
```

...and... it works, basically*. Obviously debug messages, as well as the First/Current compare, were just put there for testing. All I'd like to know is if there's a more efficient way to handle this, and more importantly, if I'm doing it correctly (preferably it should only update when you change specs?), and what optimizations/changes need to be made if I want to make this "talent checker" its own .lua file? Should/could it be broken down into further functions, or it is best as-is?

* Note: This actually may NOT work for you, I trimmed some stuff out before I posted here, so feedback is appreciated.

----------


## MastaRage

> Message: [string " -- Code provided by Crystal_Tech ..."]:51: attempt to compare number with nil
> Time: 03/20/12 16:12:07
> Count: 231
> Stack: [string " -- Code provided by Crystal_Tech ..."]:51: in function `?'
> [string "..."]:583: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "..."]:400: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
> [string "..."]:122: in function <[string "..."]:60>
> 
> Locals: (*temporary) = nil
> ...


I get the same error at the start of the rotation when you initially start PQR and attack something, but you can exit it and it will still do the rotation smoothly. Tested in Survival same awesome dps on a dummy. I PM'd Kickmydog about it too.

----------


## googlebee

> @Googlebee
> Tested your feral cat and its decent but it is not optimal. Have a look at The Fluid Druid - View topic - Leafkiller's 4.3 Feral Ovale Script to get some of the finer logic into your rotation.
> 
> Some quick things are that i noted differes from mine is 
> * Rake should be aligned to TF
> * Energy Pooling could be implemented although i don't know how much it will give you
> * You are to generous using FB
> 
> The difference between your and mine feral, for my gear and reforging mind you, is about 1500-2000 dps.
> Have not tested the bear one yet, will do that later and give feedback.


Ok - Which one is *Yours*? The only other 2 Ive seen are Firepong's and AdamZZ's...Id like to test yours as well....the way we are reforged (Haste or mastery priority) will have a big difference in how the profiles perform too.

I tinkered with mine based on my forge and gear. I'll play around with your ideas tho and see if it helps. Thanks!

----------


## Gabbz

I have not uploaded mine due to multiple reasons, mainly is that its not "clean" and alot of stuff that are based on my play style

My TF code


```
local sRake, _, _, _, _, _, rakeEndTime = UnitDebuffID("target", 1822, "PLAYER")
local mTigersFury, _, _, _, _, _, mTigersFuryEndTime = UnitBuffID("player",5217)
local mTigersFurystart, mTigersFuryDuration = GetSpellCooldown(5217)
local mTigersFurycooldown = (mTigersFurystart + mTigersFuryDuration - GetTime())

if mTigersFurycooldown < 3 and mTigersFurycooldown > 0 then 
	return false
end

if sRake then
	local finishTime = rakeEndTime - GetTime()
	if mTigersFury then
		if finishTime < 9 then
			return true
		end
	end
		
	if finishTime < 2.5 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end
```

And here is logic to cancel the Primal Buff

l

```
local sPrimalMadness = UnitBuffID("player", 80317)

if sPrimalMadness then
	if playerEnergy < 15 then
		RunMacroText("/cancelaura "..sPrimalMadness)
	end
end
```

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> And here is logic to cancel the Primal Buff
> 
> l
> 
> ```
> local sPrimalMadness = UnitBuffID("player", 80317)
> 
> if sPrimalMadness then
> 	if playerEnergy < 15 then
> ...


Is there a purpose of running macro text to cancel the buff instead of CancelUnitBuff ?

----------


## cukiemunster

> And here is logic to cancel the Primal Buff
> 
> l
> 
> ```
> local sPrimalMadness = UnitBuffID("player", 80317)
> 
> if sPrimalMadness then
> 	if playerEnergy < 15 then
> ...


Am I missing something? Why would you want to cancel Primal Madness?

----------


## Xelper

> Am I missing something? Why would you want to cancel Primal Madness?


The Primal Madness talent causes your energy to increase by 20. If you are at 100/100 energy it will bring you to 120/120. When the buff fades you lose 20. 

Now, if you have 20/120 energy as it fades, it will bring you down to 0/100. If you cancel the buff before it fades, and under 20 energy (or in this case 15) the most energy you can possibly lose is 15. Preferrably you would want to cancel it under 5-10 energy so the max energy lost is 5-10 instead of 20.




> Is there a purpose of running macro text to cancel the buff instead of CancelUnitBuff ?


No, you should be able to just do CancelUnitBuff("player", sPrimalMadness). The code looks like my feral code I wrote a long ways back, and at the time I used RunMacroText because I didn't know about the CancelUnitBuff function.

----------


## Gabbz

> The code looks like my feral code I wrote a long ways back, and at the time I used RunMacroText because I didn't know about the CancelUnitBuff function.


Yes i replaced mine with yours when you did you feral piece and modified it a bit so its more like the ovale script.

The reason for 15 instead of lower is that with the current haste and gear if its set to lower then its not that often its cancelled. Especially when i am pooling energy quite often,

On a side note
When i tested mine and Googlebees feral script i noticed that my rip often fell off before it was applied and that even if i reapplied it 2.8 second before it was about to be expired.
I added a print("Just Before RIP return true") and the text was written to my chat like 3-9 times before i actually applied RIP.

So how does it actually work. If i return true for an ability is that spell placed in spell list or is it just ignoring it the next time it executes the rotation? It seems that it does not but hit the same return kind of often, i guess until the debuff is on the target and i loose the combo points?

----------


## Shamrockstar

@Bubu- I ran your holy paladin lfr yesterday and topped meters easily with no hiccups. I was a bit bummed about having to divine plea manually and was looking to add it into the rotation then decided to hit the update button. Yeah, it was already taken care of for me by your updated rotation. Which leads right into THANK YOU XELPER for allowing profile writers to update through pqr and huge grats on the purple. Bubu, I'll try the updated rotation later today and let you know!

----------


## Deva

> On a side note
> When i tested mine and Googlebees feral script i noticed that my rip often fell off before it was applied and that even if i reapplied it 2.8 second before it was about to be expired.
> I added a print("Just Before RIP return true") and the text was written to my chat like 3-9 times before i actually applied RIP.
> 
> So how does it actually work. If i return true for an ability is that spell placed in spell list or is it just ignoring it the next time it executes the rotation? It seems that it does not but hit the same return kind of often, i guess until the debuff is on the target and i loose the combo points?


Feral cats kind of get screwed when it comes to applying and reapplying our bleeds... here's a quote from a feral DPS thread:



> AP, Tiger's Fury, Mastery, and Combo Points are snapshotted when a DoT is cast. This means that If you put Rake up, and then your SuperAwesomeAgiTrinket procs, the existing Rake will not gain a benefit from it. In the case of Rip, when you refresh it with Ferocious Bite via Blood in the Water, it will resnapshot everything except for the number of Combo Points. This means that if you put a 5 point Rip up, and as long as you keep on using Ferocious Bite with any number of combo points, you will keep a 5 point Rip going. It is also a good idea to try to get the 5 point Bite off when Tiger's Fury is up.
> 
> When you cast a DoT when the same effect is already present on a mob, it will put a new DoT up that lasts for the base duration plus the amount of time till the previous effect would have ticked next, and the next tick will occur when it would have if you had not "refreshed" the Dot. For example, if you hit Rake when Rake has 2 seconds left, the new Rake will have a 17 second (2 + 15) duration and the next tick will occur in 2 seconds. This makes it ideal to refresh DoTs when there is less than one tick remaining (2 seconds in the case of Rip, 3 seconds in the case of Rake).
> 
> Keep in mind that Rip refresh still checks Combo Points and AP and will sometimes fail with "A more powerful spell is already in effect.". While this is annoying, this does not actually cost you much DPS as long as you are good about hitting Rip exactly when the old one drops off when this happens.


This is why I was looking into snapshotting stats at certain points for bleeds, you may notice (if you have error text displayed) that it will say it cannot reapply because a more powerful spell is active. This is why.

----------


## Gabbz

Yes i remember that nice feature. But i had a another text that stated if i was applying RIP if no rip was present as well. So sometimes its actually expired before i applied it .The scenario above it applied the rip but it printed alot times before it applied it.

I tried to do this stat snapshot to not overwrite bleeds if the where "boosted" but since feral is kind of complex it always turned a dps loss.

I will clean up my code a bit and upload it as soone as my work allow me

----------


## sheuron

> Some one have some frost mage pvp profile that work good?
> The sheuron have alot of bug and don't work good.


Profile not playing as you expected dont mean to be bugged. I reach 2000pr using that profile.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Message: [string " if TTD_loaded == nil and UnitAffectingComb..."]:49: attempt to compare number with nil
> Time: 03/20/12 16:30:41
> Count: 722
> Stack: [string " if TTD_loaded == nil and UnitAffectingComb..."]:49: in function `?'
> [string "..."]:583: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "..."]:400: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
> [string "..."]:122: in function <[string "..."]:60>
> 
> Locals: (*temporary) = nil
> ...


its an known issue. Workin on it.

----------


## Taran32

> Profile not playing as you expected dont mean to be bugged. I reach 2000pr using that profile.


Is there any way you could edit that profile to work for leveling purposes? I realize Arcane's not too difficult, but I'd love a Frost Leveling one if it could be managed. Seems more fluid from past experience.

----------


## Gabbz

Uploading my feral version

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/68264153/Gabbz.rar

----------


## js1974

> I'm not sure what you're trying to do, but if I understand you correctly, couldn't you do something simple, like:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> If UnitExists("focus") == 1 then
> CastSpellByID(11111, "focus")
> return true
> end
> ...


I will try that and see if it fixes it, Basically here is the code for Judgement currently.



```
local holyPower = UnitPower("player", 9)
local zealotry = PQR_UnitBuffID("player", 85696)

if holyPower <= 2 and zealotry == nil then
	return true
end
```



```
local holyPower = UnitPower("player", 9)
local zealotry = PQR_UnitBuffID("player", 85696)

if zealotry and holyPower < 3 then
	return true
end
```

So I want to change both of those so if I have a focus target they will judge the focus first and if there is no focus then they will judge my target. So I'll attempt to add your check code to them and see if that works, Thanks!

----------


## mrleo

hey guys i need help.... i want my hunter to cast steady shot always twice for the MM buff.. is this code on the spell right? because it seems to not work...
is it possible to create a code for the spells that says something like "from THIS amount of focus u start casting steady and u dont stop until THIS amount of focus"...
ive seen this in someones profile but it seems to not work... any help?


if UnitPower("player") < 40 then reloadphase = 1 end
if UnitPower("player") > 60 then reloadphase = nil end

if reloadphase then return true end

----------


## cukiemunster

> Uploading my feral version
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/68264153/Gabbz.rar


This is actually pretty decent. I am getting slightly more dps(~2k) with this than either Firepong or Googlebee's profiles. However, I do not like that it print spams to your wow chat. I am a Nervous Nelly about being caught, and printing to chat seems like an easier way for blizz to catch me  :Frown:

----------


## kickmydog

> hey guys i need help.... i want my hunter to cast steady shot always twice for the MM buff.. is this code on the spell right? because it seems to not work...
> is it possible to create a code for the spells that says something like "from THIS amount of focus u start casting steady and u dont stop until THIS amount of focus"...
> ive seen this in someones profile but it seems to not work... any help?
> 
> 
> if UnitPower("player") < 40 then reloadphase = 1 end
> if UnitPower("player") > 60 then reloadphase = nil end
> 
> if reloadphase then return true end


That is basically what you are looking for. You might need to tweak the numbers for your own hunter and playstyle. This basically says keep doing steady shot until focus is over 60.

----------


## LtButterman

Hey Xelper,

Just wanted to know if your Demo lock aoe+single target profiles and Crystal_Techs were up to date and optimal? Been looking back through archives and couldn't see any known recent updates for either of them so I'm just gonna assume theyre working flawlessly lol, Great work as always.

+rep.

----------


## crystal_tech

> hey guys i need help.... i want my hunter to cast steady shot always twice for the MM buff.. is this code on the spell right? because it seems to not work...
> is it possible to create a code for the spells that says something like "from THIS amount of focus u start casting steady and u dont stop until THIS amount of focus"...
> ive seen this in someones profile but it seems to not work... any help?
> 
> 
> if UnitPower("player") < 40 then reloadphase = 1 end
> if UnitPower("player") > 60 then reloadphase = nil end
> 
> if reloadphase then return true end


some psudocode for ya

iss = UnitBuff("player", spellid for iss)

if iss == nil then cast steady shot
elseif select(7,iss) < 4 then cast steady shot
end

----------


## crystal_tech

> Hey Xelper,
> 
> Just wanted to know if your Demo lock aoe+single target profiles and Crystal_Techs were up to date and optimal? Been looking back through archives and couldn't see any known recent updates for either of them so I'm just gonna assume theyre working flawlessly lol, Great work as always.
> 
> +rep.


i've updated my lock code a while ago and i'm working on updating it to pqr2 just give me some time.

----------


## Gabbz

> , I do not like that it print spams to your wow chat


Ah sorry, yes it was the debugging i tried to do. Just in RIP remove the print(... things and its ok.

----------


## MastaRage

@kickmydog - Empty your mailbox? please.

----------


## LtButterman

Looking forward to the updates  :Smile:

----------


## Pumpurum

@Mentally
confirm that the spine / madness (advanced profile) that it breaks the rotation, in my opinion is that the level of burning Tendons <87 (as well as the other mobs in Spine and Madness)
The profile Mentally (5.3) has found the following lines to Shadowfiend and Archangel: (UnitLevel (&quot; target &quot :Wink:  == -1 or UnitLevel (&quot; target &quot :Wink:  &gt; = 87)
It is best(for me) a 4.8 profile and manually switch "burn" the rotation of Burning tendons (AA + SF + MS + MB + SWD)

On the other bosses everything works fine (except crystals Hagara)
In the old content a little problem when flying on Alysrazor. stops the rotation at the burn mode due to the fact that the pet falls or due to the fact that the character is constantly moving

Just noticed a slight delay in rotation with a large amount of haste (Bloodlust + aura on Madness, feathers Alisrazor) and do not understand how to use Synapse springs (use manually)

Maybe you need to add an editable list of mobs that everyone can set for themselves: for example, dots (mouseover) on the Corrupted Blood, a mindblast (target) on the Fiery Grip (Spine), Mindspike (focus) Rageface (Shannox add), Burn mode on the tentacles, Corrupting Parasite, Elementium Bolt (Madness)

Sorry for my bad english and thank you, Mentally for your profile for Shadow priest

----------


## kickmydog

I'm looking for more debuffs that are important considerations for pvp and raiding does anyone have a complete list?

Currently I have the following



```
local immunitybuff = { 498, 45438, 47585, 19263, 109552, 109553, 105256, 109554, 109560, 109562, 105409, 109561 }
local magicimmune = { 48707, 51052, 47585 }
local physicalimmune = { 41450, 47585 }
local snared = { 1044, 47585, 53271, 1715, 45524, 2974, 13809, 120, 116, 5116, 11113, 31589, 15407, 3408, 26679, 8056, 3600, 18223, 12323, 49376, 31125, 51585, 3775 }
local healingreduction = { 82654, 12294, 13218 }
local immobilized = { 16979, 19184, 19387, 64803, 19185, 122, 339, 100, 61685 }
local stunned = { 853, 45343, 5211, 1833, 408 }
```

----------


## crystal_tech

Here's an update to my hunter profiles.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23527046/Pro...TER/HUNTER.rar

I've switched to dropbox for hosting to make things easier for me and others updating using the prq2 updater.

--whats fixed--
Timer code no longer gives lua errors when starting the rotation for the first time.
Minor tweaks to abilities (mainly focus capping/starving issues) --note: you will still cap/starve your hunter but it will happen less than before

--Whats new--
added dropbox links for updater in program
added comments to profiles telling spec/glyphs and hotkeys to use.

--Known Issues--
None that I know of.

Let me know if any errors or tweaks need to be added and please give rep where due. I hate nagging about it but it has become an issue.

----------


## Edsaxe

I'm using Master Frost also, wondering how to add Death Coil into the rotation to use it when I am being kited?
Priority is to use RP for Frost Strike but there are times when I am capped and unable to get back in melee range.

----------


## fluxflux

> @Mentally
> confirm that the spine / madness (advanced profile) that it breaks the rotation, in my opinion is that the level of burning Tendons <87 (as well as the other mobs in Spine and Madness)
> The profile Mentally (5.3) has found the following lines to Shadowfiend and Archangel: (UnitLevel (" target ") == -1 or UnitLevel (" target ") > = 87)
> It is best(for me) a 4.8 profile and manually switch "burn" the rotation of Burning tendons (AA + SF + MS + MB + SWD)
> 
> On the other bosses everything works fine (except crystals Hagara)
> In the old content a little problem when flying on Alysrazor. stops the rotation at the burn mode due to the fact that the pet falls or due to the fact that the character is constantly moving
> 
> Just noticed a slight delay in rotation with a large amount of haste (Bloodlust + aura on Madness, feathers Alisrazor) and do not understand how to use Synapse springs (use manually)
> ...


same Problem @ Deathwing he does @ the arm tentacle nothing with advanced

----------


## ishtro

hey Xelper, grats on elite user!

----------


## lostwalker

~Mentally~
Wanted to first say thanks for your great profiles and the time you put into them.
I'm having an issue with your new advanced Shadow priest profile. When I run it, I get the message that I'm not in Shadow Spec, yet I'm in shadow spec. The rotations will not start, I just keep getting the message "not in shadow spec" 
Any ideas anyone else having this problem?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> ~Mentally~
> Wanted to first say thanks for your great profiles and the time you put into them.
> I'm having an issue with your new advanced Shadow priest profile. When I run it, I get the message that I'm not in Shadow Spec, yet I'm in shadow spec. The rotations will not start, I just keep getting the message "not in shadow spec" 
> Any ideas anyone else having this problem?


Put the data file in your pqr data file. Not the profile folder 

Actually.... update that issue was fixed....

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk

----------


## kickmydog

HUNTER_PQR2_V3.rar

Updated once more with Crystal_Tech's new TTD code. Please rep him for his effort if you enjoy using it.

----------


## chric

> HUNTER_PQR2_V3.rar
> 
> Updated once more with Crystal_Tech's new TTD code. Please rep him for his effort if you enjoy using it.


Thanks for your hard work! Enjoy your profiles.

----------


## lostwalker

_Originally Posted by lostwalker

~Mentally~
Wanted to first say thanks for your great profiles and the time you put into them.
I'm having an issue with your new advanced Shadow priest profile. When I run it, I get the message that I'm not in Shadow Spec, yet I'm in shadow spec. The rotations will not start, I just keep getting the message "not in shadow spec" 
Any ideas anyone else having this problem?
Put the data file in your pqr data file. Not the profile folder 

Actually.... update that issue was fixed....

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk_

Last edited by bu_ba_911; 13 Minutes Ago at 05:04 PM. 

Thanks, but I have the PQR_Mentally_Data.lua in the PQR2 Data folder.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> _Originally Posted by lostwalker
> 
> ~Mentally~
> Wanted to first say thanks for your great profiles and the time you put into them.
> I'm having an issue with your new advanced Shadow priest profile. When I run it, I get the message that I'm not in Shadow Spec, yet I'm in shadow spec. The rotations will not start, I just keep getting the message "not in shadow spec" 
> Any ideas anyone else having this problem?
> Put the data file in your pqr data file. Not the profile folder 
> 
> Actually.... update that issue was fixed....
> ...


What version of her profile do u have?

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk

----------


## lostwalker

> What version of her profile do u have?
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


I have the lastest one from your website bubba-pqr-profiles - Bubba & Mentally&#39;s PQR Profiles - Google Project Hosting V5.2

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> I'm looking for more debuffs that are important considerations for pvp and raiding does anyone have a complete list?
> 
> Currently I have the following
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local immunitybuff = { 498, 45438, 47585, 19263, 109552, 109553, 105256, 109554, 109560, 109562, 105409, 109561 }
> local magicimmune = { 48707, 51052, 47585 }
> ...


Check out the lua in the addon, LoseControl.

Everything is already pretty much there for player versus player as well as some boss CC's.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I have the lastest one from your website bubba-pqr-profiles - Bubba & Mentally's PQR Profiles - Google Project Hosting V5.2


Update it to 5.3+

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk

----------


## lostwalker

> Update it to 5.3+
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


I didn't see 5.3 on your page

----------


## imdasandman

I am wanting some feedback on my Unholy PVE raiding rotation.... if there are any improvements please post here... Tell me what conditions are needed like i.E Festering with 1 uh/1fr rune up and where it would be in the rotation etc.

download link is below

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I didn't see 5.3 on your page


It's on svn or the pqr updater 

We have a message Saying the download section isn't always up to date 

Sent from my phone.

----------


## lostwalker

okay thx =)

----------


## abndrew82

Anybody know which profiles are best for Arcane and Fire Mage

I currently see

xmArcane and xmFire in my folders, but not sure if there is updated versions or anything out.

Going to start using this on a raid mage and wanna get best to test with 

Thanks

----------


## Debordes

Encountering a very odd problem with any profile I use, once I enter BH, they stop working, I step out, start working again.

Anyone else getting this

----------


## mrleo

> That is basically what you are looking for. You might need to tweak the numbers for your own hunter and playstyle. This basically says keep doing steady shot until focus is over 60.


mmmm the problem is that when the focus is around 40 he casts a steady shot... but then the focus will be around 50 and being the arcane shot set to 48 it will cast arcane shot instead of another steady

----------


## mrleo

so basically sometimes it gets in a loop where it will do steady arcane steady arcane :/

----------


## crystal_tech

> so basically sometimes it gets in a loop where it will do steady arcane steady arcane :/


set arcane not to fire until iss is up.

if unitbuff("player",spellid for iss) ~= nil then cast arcane shot end

----------


## kickmydog

> mmmm the problem is that when the focus is around 40 he casts a steady shot... but then the focus will be around 50 and being the arcane shot set to 48 it will cast arcane shot instead of another steady


You can set your arcane shot needing higher focus, or you can put the steady shot above arcane shot in the priority. Or you can do what Crystal said.

----------


## leonel916

Im still trying to find a Paladin Prot profile which i cant seem to find anywhere. I looked in the wiki page and i only see holy, ret. and some ret/prot one but no download link?

----------


## Kinky

Right, so, just thought I'd jump in to say a few words before I go to bed.
(It's been a very hectic day, and I have no internet at the moment because I'm changing ISP -- Should be up tomorrow / Thursday though.)

I will probably not support automatic targeting just yet, mainly because of how I want it and need it to be written (It's on the table though, but not a priority.). Some of the issues you guys are mentioning, like not casting any spells or partially going through the rotation is because of the level check. You can decrease that as you wish by either editing the number, or replacing these lines:


```
and (UnitLevel("target") == -1 or UnitLevel("target") >= 87)
```

 in [MS/MB] Archangel, [MS/MB] Shadowfiend, Archangel and Shadowfiend to either:


```
and (UnitLevel("target") == -1 or UnitLevel("target") >= 86)
```

 (Targets only boss-level mobs, or mobs at or higher than Lv.86)


```
and UnitLevel("target") >= 86
```

 (Only activate for mobs at or higher than Lv.86)


```
and UnitLevel("target") == -1
```

 (Only activate for boss-level mobs.)

Basically, the entire idea was to limit how Archangel and Shadowfiend work as it's really a major DPS loss to blow those cooldowns on trash. (Depending on how slow your group is, but generally implying.)
Especially in the Advanced rotation this will really... mess things up. Everything is conveyed around Shadowfiend and really getting the most efficient us age out of it while having the 4-set bonus.

However, as mentioned before, I don't really recommend using it. On fights where high burst is/was needed (Spine pre-nerf) or Hagara 10man, I'd see usage of it even without the Tier 13, 4-set bonus, but outside of that there really isn't much viability for it. (In any fight with 2 or more mobs, Standard profile will pull ahead mainly because of SWP/VT.)

But yeah, change those numbers and it should be working properly again. In the event where it doesnt simply remove the entire line until "_then return true end_" to have it cast it no matter what kind of level the mob is.

SVN holds the current updated version of my profile as I didn't get a chance to repack and upload it before my laptop's battery died, but a new version should be up very shortly. Main reason for pushing to 5.3 was to enable one-click updating through the "Rotation" editor, so you have an alternative to our G.C's download page or the SVN repo.




> *Mentally's Shadowpriest Profile v5.3*
> - Tagged 5.2 as deprecated
> - Updated download list to SVN current.
> 
> Mentally's Shadowpriest Profile v5.3


Please do continue to let me know of any errors/bugs! I'll keep on improving the Advanced profile and see how things turn out in Mists of Pandaria as well.

----------


## Shayden85

Are there any Shaman elemental cc ?

----------


## sheuron

> some psudocode for ya
> 
> iss = UnitBuff("player", spellid for iss)
> 
> if iss == nil then cast steady shot
> elseif select(7,iss) < 4 then cast steady shot
> end


Check for iss buff will make you cast 1 extra steady shot when you already have iss active

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Check for iss buff will make you cast 1 extra steady shot when you already have iss active



I personally would attack this with a counter....

First shot makes SteadyShotCounter = SteadyShotCounter + 1

so it would look like this imo




```
local SteadyShotCounter, GetSteadyBuffTimer

if not GetSteadyBuffTimer or not SteadyShotCounter then GetSteadyBuffTimer = 0 SteadyShotCounter = 0 end

if GetTime() - GetSteadyBuffTimer > 10 [I THINK THATS THE BUFF LENGTH RIGHT???] and SteadShotCounter >= 2 then
  SteadyShotCounter = 1
  return true
elseif SteadyShotCounter <= 1 then
  SteadyShotCounter = SteadyShotCounter + 1
  if SteadyShotCounter >= 2 then
     GetSteadyBuffTimer = GetTime()
     return true
  else
      return true
  end
end
```

that's just my way of thought.... i thought of this when the issue originally arose, but i'm not a hunter expert by any means... figured some1 would have thought of a better idea by now >.<

----------


## Kaolla

Great job, Mentally!  :Smile:

----------


## bu_ba_911

I have a simple question.....followed by a request....

Simple Question.....: WHY ISN'T SHEURON A CONTRIBUTOR YET?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

Request: Can more people rate my Pally Profile either by PM'ing me or with Issue Tracker alerting me to any issues you may have (or saying what you really like about it)?

----------


## crystal_tech

> I have a simple question.....followed by a request....
> 
> Simple Question.....: WHY ISN'T SHEURON A CONTRIBUTOR YET?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> Request: Can more people rate my Pally Profile either by PM'ing me or with Issue Tracker alerting me to any issues you may have (or saying what you really like about it)?


well if things don't change with rep i'm going private. simple as that.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> well if things don't change with rep i'm going private. simple as that.


lol EVERYONE else i know has gotten Contributor at 80 rep XD..... you aren't much further off....

and u should do it all tabled like mine.....i thought of SIMPLE ways to writing custom codes for people without having it ingrained in to the main profile.

----------


## sheuron

> I personally would attack this with a counter....
> 
> First shot makes SteadyShotCounter = SteadyShotCounter + 1
> 
> so it would look like this imo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The code to handle steady shot in pairs was done months ago and works flawless.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> The code to handle steady shot in pairs was done months ago and works flawless.


then why are they still having this discussion???

lol like i said i don't do hunters at all, never even looked at the code  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sheuron

A piece of code i like to share

Ability name: Mark of the Wild
Actions:
Cancel channel: False
Recast Delay: 10000
Spell ID: 1126
Target: Player



```
if not UnitAffectingCombat("player") then

  if not CheckMotw then
    function CheckMotw(t)
      local buff = { 1126, 20217, 90363 } 
      for i=1, #buff do if UnitBuffID(t,buff[i]) then return true end end
    end
  end

  local group = "party"
  local members = GetNumPartyMembers()
  if GetNumRaidMembers() > 0 then group = "raid" members = GetNumRaidMembers() end

  for i = 1, members do
    local member = group..tostring(i) 
    if not CheckMotw(member) and UnitInRange(member) and not UnitIsDeadOrGhost(member) 
    then return true end
  end

  if not CheckMotw("player") then return true end 

end
```

What this does: Cast Mark of the Wild if any player on party is missing it or similar buff (Blessing of Kings and mbrace of the Shale Spider). We using a recast delay 10 seconds to avoid being obvious we doing it with a bot.

----------


## noah11213

> Uploading my feral version
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/68264153/Gabbz.rar


Really wanting to try this, however I'm getting "Unable to load rotation/ability list. The XML is not well-formed." Any idea?

----------


## brandonedm0nds

Was Wondering if someone could point me in the direction of an updated/good fury Profile?

----------


## sheuron

> then why are they still having this discussion???
> 
> lol like i said i don't do hunters at all, never even looked at the code


We are in a loop, same questions are done every week.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> We are in a loop, same questions are done every week.


lol but that's only because they aren't in the profiles XD most people normally start by taking what you've already done and trying to change it into their own play-style...... so that's what confused me  :Stick Out Tongue: 

oh well..... guess i'll stay out of that which i don't know for a while XD

----------


## sheuron

@Xelper: What about add another option to ability settings

"Skip if SpellID not known: false/true" Skip ability on rotation if IsSpellKnown(spellid) return false

That could make most profiles leveling friendly.

----------


## me28791

> Im still trying to find a Paladin Prot profile which i cant seem to find anywhere. I looked in the wiki page and i only see holy, ret. and some ret/prot one but no download link?


xelper has one, tho pretty sure it used to be included in the release tho isn't anymore i think

xelperprot.rar

hope he doesn't mind me re uploading for you

----------


## me28791

> Was Wondering if someone could point me in the direction of an updated/good fury Profile?


Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire

boss' profiles and sheuron and bu_ba have some as well

----------


## Gabbz

> Really wanting to try this, however I'm getting "Unable to load rotation/ability list. The XML is not well-formed." Any idea?


Tried to remove the print using an editor but it failed. Please Try again

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/68264153/Gabbz.rar

----------


## Gabbz

Here comes my code getting the ignite damage and if fireball critted:


```
if XelperDruidEvents == nil then
	XelperDruidEvents = true
	print("Mage Events Loaded.")

	local xelperFrame = CreateFrame("Frame")
	xelperFrame:RegisterEvent("COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED")
	xelperFrame:SetScript("OnEvent", xelperFrame_OnEvent)
	xelperFrame:Show()

end
```



```
if MageFunctions == nil then
	MageFunctions = true
	print("Mage Functions Loadeds.")

	function xelperFrame_OnEvent(self,event,...)
		if event == "COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED" then
			--print("Mage Functions Combatlog.")
			local subEvent = select(2, ...)
			local sourceName = select(5, ...)
			local destName = select(9, ...)
			local spellName = select(13, ...)
			local spellAmount = select(15, ...)
			local spellCrit = select(21, ...)
			
			if subEvent == "SPELL_PERIODIC_DAMAGE" then
				--print("Mage Functions Periodic.")
				if UnitName("player") == sourceName and destName == UnitName("target") then
					if spellName == GetSpellInfo(12654) then  
						IgniteLastDamage = spellAmount 
						--print("Mage Functions Ignite. " ..IgniteLastDamage)
					end
				end
			end
			if subEvent == "SPELL_AURA_REMOVED" then
				--print("Mage Functions Aura Removed.")
				if UnitName("player") == sourceName then
					if spellName == GetSpellInfo(12654) then  
						IgniteLastDamage = 0 
						--print("Mage Functions resetting ignite. ")
					end
				end
			end
			if subEvent == "SPELL_DAMAGE" then
				--print("Mage Functions Damage.")
				if UnitName("player") == sourceName and destName == UnitName("target") then
					if spellName == GetSpellInfo(133) then  
						Fireballdamage = spellAmount
						if spellCrit == 1	then
							FireballCrit = 1
							--print("Mage Functions FireBall CRITTED. " ..Fireballdamage)
						end
					end
				end
			end
		end
	end
end
```



```
if modkeytime == nil then modkeytime = 0 end
if IsRightControlKeyDown() and GetTime() - modkeytime > 1  then
  modkeytime = GetTime()
  if modkeystate then 
    modkeystate = nil 
    print("Rotation mode: \124cFFDBFA2ASMANA")
  else 
    modkeystate = 1 
    print("Rotation mode: \124cFFFA652ABURN")
  end
end
```

then you can check in Pyroblast if fireball Critted like this:



```
local start, duration, enabled = GetSpellCooldown(11129);

if not UnitChannelInfo("player") and FireballCrit == 1 then
	if 	duration > 8 
		or duration < 1 then
  			CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(92315)))
 			 --print("Mage Functions FireBall CRITTED. " ..Fireballdamage)
 			 return true
 	 end
 end
```

And you can check combustion to be cast if you have a ignitedame thats higher then a certain number so we dont waste a combustion on 7K ignites.



```
local LB, _, _, _, _, _, LBtimer = UnitDebuffID("target", 44457, "player")
local IGNITE, _, _, _, _, _, IGNITEtimer = UnitDebuffID("target",  12654, "player")

if UnitHealth("target") > UnitHealthMax("player")*Pressure("target")
and IgniteLastDamage > 15000 
and modkeystate
and UnitDebuffID("target", 92315,"PLAYER") 
and UnitDebuffID("target", 44457,"PLAYER") 
then
	if IGNITE then
  		if IGNITEtimer - GetTime() >= 1 then 
   		return true end
 	 end
end


if UnitHealth("target") > UnitHealthMax("player")*Pressure("target")
and IgniteLastDamage > 25000 
and modkeystate
then return true end
```

I think the code can be better but its something to start. I have some code that can be changed etc.
And remember to get this code working you need to set fireballcritt = 0 at top somewhere in rotation

My code is based on Xelper and sheuron from start

----------


## merrikh

> I have a simple question.....followed by a request....
> 
> Simple Question.....: WHY ISN'T SHEURON A CONTRIBUTOR YET?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> Request: Can more people rate my Pally Profile either by PM'ing me or with Issue Tracker alerting me to any issues you may have (or saying what you really like about it)?


i havent been in the mood to play my pally for the past week or so. been playing on my rogue with Blinded's sub profile and loving it. Ill get on my pally tomorrow and test it in lfr.

----------


## Gabbz

Here comes my Volcanic Potion code:



```
local Pot = GetItemCount(58091)

if Pot == nil or UnitDebuffID("player",57724) then
	return false
	else
		if UnitBuffID("player", 2825) or UnitBuffID("player", 80353) then
			RunMacroText("/use Volcanic Potion") 
	end
end
```

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Here comes my Volcanic Potion code:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local Pot = GetItemCount(58091)
> 
> if Pot == nil or UnitDebuffID("player",57724) then
> 	return false
> ...


Your code will only work with Time Warp, as you check for the Sated debuff, which will happen at the moment Bloodlust is casted. So it is an auto return false on Bloodlust.

----------


## ryannguyen

Can anyone give me a good PvE Fire Mage profiles ? Thank you so much.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

Gabbz,
This is the code I use on my rogue, it may help and give you some ideas.



```
local adrenaline_rush = UnitBuffID("player", 13750)
local potion = 58145 --Potion of the Tol'vir

if GetItemCount(potion) > 0 then
	if GetItemCooldown(potion) == 0 then
		if adrenaline_rush ~= nil then
			UseItemByName(potion)
		end
	end
end
```

----------


## diesall

*PQInterface v2.0*

quick post for now will update later with images and more information

General
powered by events sent directly from the bot itselfCompletely redesigned interfacedetailed tool-tipsall frames re-sizable with your mouse wheeldouble click the remote to enable or disable the ability logaccess options via minimap button, LDB plugin or blizzard interface optionsAbility Log
 Keeps track of abilities cast by PQRStart Time: records the time PQR started sending the ability.Cast Time: records when WoW successfully casts the spell.*

*Profile Developers**
PQInterface has a custom text field, that will in the appear in the remote if called. To use this feature in your ability use the following function:

*PQR_Event("PQR_Text",*text[,fadeOut][,color])

*Arguments:*
*text* - Text to be displayed in custom text field [string]*color* - color of text in hex ie. 'FFFFFF', defaults to default color [string]*fadeOut* - time in seconds until text fades out, defaults to not fading out [string]
*Download:* PQInterface.7z

----------


## Kaolla

Beautiful, Diesall. Gonna test it for a bit  :Smile:

----------


## cokx

Anyone still interested in an updated Hpal/Ret PVP Profile and a completly overwritten lock PVP profile?

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> *PQInterface v2.0*
> 
> quick post for now will update later with images and more information
> 
> General
> powered by events sent directly from the bot itselfCompletely redesigned interfacedetailed tool-tipsall frames re-sizable with your mouse wheeldouble click the remote to enable or disable the ability logaccess options via minimap button, LDB plugin or blizzard interface optionsAbility Log
>  Keeps track of abilities cast by PQR
> 
> *Download:* PQInterface.7z


I never got around to trying out the old version but will definetly being trying this out!! Rep+

----------


## happydado

> Anyone still interested in an updated Hpal/Ret PVP Profile and a completly overwritten lock PVP profile?


i realy need lock pvp profile if u can share

----------


## Kaolla

I'm actually curious to see how Bubba's Holy rewrite turns out, but I learned a lot about PVP abilities from looking through your profiles Cokx. I'm sure that the Ret players would love an updated profile, at least.

Similarly, is there a need for an updated Unholy DK PvP profile? I saw Zemnexx around a couple days ago, but I'm not sure whether he's planning to redo his rotation or not. This is the first season I've exclusively played Unholy in high-level arena.

----------


## fredrik1984

> I'm actually curious to see how Bubba's Holy rewrite turns out, but I learned a lot about PVP abilities from looking through your profiles Cokx. I'm sure that the Ret players would love an updated profile, at least.
> 
> Similarly, is there a need for an updated Unholy DK PvP profile? I saw Zemnexx around a couple days ago, but I'm not sure whether he's planning to redo his rotation or not. This is the first season I've exclusively played Unholy in high-level arena.


I can only speak for myself when I say that I would very much like a good unholy dk pvp profile. If you ever need someone to test it, be sure to send me a message and Ill test it as much as possible  :Smile:

----------


## Deva

Okay, first, since I can't quite "bump" the post, I was wondering if any/some of the profile developers could look at my last post regarding using event handling to detect talent switches and see if the code I posted would handle it correctly/offer any performance/readability improvements? Careful @bu_ba, I might email you again!  :Smile: 

@Gabbz, accidentally hit enter on that comment before I finished it, but as I was saying, I haven't tested it yet, but it looks good. I'll find somewhere to throw it in sheuron's profile to test as soon as I get a chance. As far as your feral profile, I didn't get much time to test it before raid, unfortunately (after fixing the not-well-formed error), and since I actually got to be feral for the first time in ages I didn't want to test something unknown, and... oh, **** me, they didn't even post logs, so I can't check how my own did... *sigh* partially my own fault. Anyway... I'll play with yours and googlebees later. I guess I should ask - you were both mainly focused on the bear side, but added the cat side later, right? Gabbz, I know you said you were basing yours mostly around the Ovale script, which does cover both kinda.

Anyway, I really have to run (doc's appt), but as soon as I get back, it's testing time! 
@bu_ba, I'll test your WIP Hpally in LFR and some 5-mans, as well as rolling an alt on a new server to test it leveling.
@Mentally, funnily enough, my priest is currently disc/disc (atonement/no atonement), but I'll switch one of those specs over to shadow to test yours, because honestly I've been excited to since you released the new version! I haven't done shadow in a while, so do you have a recommended/required talent/glyph setup, or should it be fairly standard?
@googlebee and @Gabbz, I'll give both of your feral profiles a shot soon, and Gabbz, I'll help test out that Fire code.
@kickmydog, I definitely had some issues with your V1, but I'll try your V3. If I still run into issues, I actually made some modifications to your old KMD_SV rotation that was working so well for me in the old PQR, and I've gotta say, after tests... yeah, it came out ahead. I'll compare it to V3 and if it's still putting out a little more I'll just send you my modded version. Please don't take this as an insult, yours and sheurons and mine were all EXTREMELY close, DPS wise. I did a 10 minute and 20 million total damage test for each, so... yeah.
@crystal_tech, welcome back and thank you for all your hard work! I'll test yours as well, along with the other hunter rotations, and if you have updates to your lock profiles, I could certainly test those as well.

Sorry if I missed anybody, I REALLY have to run now!

----------


## maleth

> Anyone still interested in an updated Hpal/Ret PVP Profile and a completly overwritten lock PVP profile?


Yeah mate. I'm extremely interested in your updates for Hpal/Ret PVP Profiles. I love them. Especially the insta dispells, its amazing. I am finding it sometimes uses holy light when in arena's when i typically wouldn't see it as a good idea, ie 40-50%.

Other than that - ****ing great profiles. Havn't used your pve one yet for healing or ret, i use the Dragonfire event driven one for pve ret which is great, will have to try yours. Don't use one for PVE holy as in heroic raiding i trust myself alot more than a bot, but will have to see how it does i suppose.

----------


## cokx

> Yeah mate. I'm extremely interested in your updates for Hpal/Ret PVP Profiles. I love them. Especially the insta dispells, its amazing. I am finding it sometimes uses holy light when in arena's when i typically wouldn't see it as a good idea, ie 40-50%.
> 
> Other than that - ****ing great profiles. Havn't used your pve one yet for healing or ret, i use the Dragonfire event driven one for pve ret which is great, will have to try yours. Don't use one for PVE holy as in heroic raiding i trust myself alot more than a bot, but will have to see how it does i suppose.



Holy light as a ret or a hpal?
In PVP it will only cast holy light if you have a killing blow and the holy light proc is up.
but i think you have an old version of my pvp profiles, cause i removed holy light completly in pvp

----------


## maleth

> Holy light as a ret or a hpal?
> In PVP it will only cast holy light if you have a killing blow and the holy light proc is up.
> but i think you have an old version of my pvp profiles, cause i removed holy light completly in pvp


Hmm, can i have a link to your latest one then? Right now i have a choice of two... either Bugfix (cokx) pvp profile healing which i assumed i should be using, or the one called Holy PVP (cokx), which also uses holy light. If you can provide a link to your newest release, i'll delete the others and just use that one.

----------


## maleth

> Holy light as a ret or a hpal?
> In PVP it will only cast holy light if you have a killing blow and the holy light proc is up.
> but i think you have an old version of my pvp profiles, cause i removed holy light completly in pvp


And it was holy light in both your Holy PVP profile and the one called Bugfix one which im using atm as i assume its the latest, i was supprised it was in there also. Does it in both Bugfix (cokx), as well as Holy PVP (cokx)

----------


## Gabbz

Mine script is both bear and cat. Mainly cat but i have tanked all in DS HM with it and i was ranked very high as feral bear. But no i have not optimized the bear dps that much.

----------


## trunken2001

Hi all, i have a question , i know you can get baned using pqrotation, but, its extremy dangerus, or just if you get reported by another player? thats my question, i want to know that before using this  :Smile: , thanks in advance

----------


## imdasandman

> Hi all, i have a question , i know you can get baned using pqrotation, but, its extremy dangerus, or just if you get reported by another player? thats my question, i want to know that before using this , thanks in advance


Someone would have to report you imo.

But pqr is very safe to use

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk

----------


## trunken2001

thanks for the fast reply  :Wink: , thanks

----------


## Gabbz

> Gabbz,
> This is the code I use on my rogue, it may help and give you some ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local adrenaline_rush = UnitBuffID("player", 13750)
> local potion = 58145 --Potion of the Tol'vir
> 
> ...


This should work then


```
 if  UnitBuffID("player", 2825) or UnitBuffID("player", 80353) then
	if GetItemCount(58091) > 0 then
		if GetItemCooldown(58091) == 0 then
			RunMacroText("/use Volcanic Potion") 
		end
	end
end
```

----------


## happydado

Hi all can someone help me to add to fire mage istant pyro code one condition?
The line is this:
if not UnitChannelInfo("player") then
CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(92315)))
return true
end
I wanna add the he cast istant pyro only if my target have freeze debuff (frost nova or cone of cold)
Can someone pls help me?

----------


## ryannguyen

Can anyone give me a good PvE Fire Mage profiles ? Thank you so much.

----------


## MastaRage

> Can anyone give me a good PvE Fire Mage profiles ? Thank you so much.


Sheuron released one: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2209477 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

http://goo.gl/rseZ0

----------


## cukiemunster

> Really wanting to try this, however I'm getting "Unable to load rotation/ability list. The XML is not well-formed." Any idea?


I got the same thing the first time I tried opening the rotation editor. Just try to open it a 2nd time, it worked for me the 2nd time. IDK why, but it did.

----------


## happydado

> Hi all can someone help me to add to fire mage istant pyro code one condition?
> The line is this:
> if not UnitChannelInfo("player") then
> CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(92315)))
> return true
> end
> I wanna add the he cast istant pyro only if my target have freeze debuff (frost nova or cone of cold)
> Can someone pls help me?


someone can help me?

----------


## maleth

> Anyone still interested in an updated Hpal/Ret PVP Profile and a completly overwritten lock PVP profile?


I found your most recent profile, your right, doesn't use HL. Perfect. 

Also, what exactly does LOS mode do? I can't figure it out!

----------


## farnumdizzle

Hey diesall, I've been using the pqrinterface, but the ability log never fills with any of the spells. It's pretty cool having it though so you can see what rotations you have set. I'd give you rep if i could, it still says i have none to give out  :Frown:

----------


## Meatglue

@Cokx

I really would like your updated profiles the ones you posted before all had holy light in them. Also, noticed sometimes it will not cast freedom on my partner unless I target them which makes it difficult since it also focuses all heals towards that person. 

Otherwise excellent work, keep it up and post or pm me a link.  :Smile:

----------


## js1974

Anyone have any quick code for throwing a bomb having the targeting indicator throw the bomb where your mouse is instead of forcing you to target?

----------


## crystal_tech

just a note: my hunter is a blood elf so it uses arcane torrent. for now if your not a blood elf just remove 'Racial - Blood Elf' from the rotation. my next update will have more racials and eng gloves support

----------


## fluxflux

@ Mentally

i have some problems with your 5.3 profile 1 problem was he dont attack in advance mod the arm tentacle from deathwing i was targe t self but nothing and the same problem iss i used advanced @ blackhorn but he dont cast anything to the drakes

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @ Mentally
> 
> i have some problems with your 5.3 profile 1 problem was he dont attack in advance mod the arm tentacle from deathwing i was targe t self but nothing and the same problem iss i used advanced @ blackhorn but he dont cast anything to the drakes


issue was addressed last night by Mentally herself, please go back a couple pages....

@crystal_tech gz on blue

----------


## diesall

> Hey diesall, I've been using the pqrinterface, but the ability log never fills with any of the spells. It's pretty cool having it though so you can see what rotations you have set. I'd give you rep if i could, it still says i have none to give out


make sure running the latest version of PQR, try resetting your profile or better yet deleting the old saved variables for PQInterface(make sure your completely exited out of wow when you do this), if the problem persists, try running PQR by itself with no other addons running, if it works , message me with a list of your addons.

----------


## stec2012

> *PQInterface v2.0*
> 
> quick post for now will update later with images and more information
> 
> General
> powered by events sent directly from the bot itselfCompletely redesigned interfacedetailed tool-tipsall frames re-sizable with your mouse wheeldouble click the remote to enable or disable the ability logaccess options via minimap button, LDB plugin or blizzard interface optionsAbility Log
>  Keeps track of abilities cast by PQR
> 
> *Download:* PQInterface.7z


Awesome work +Rep!

----------


## googlebee

> I have a simple question.....followed by a request....
> 
> *Simple Question.....: WHY ISN'T SHEURON A CONTRIBUTOR YET?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!*
> 
> Request: Can more people rate my Pally Profile either by PM'ing me or with Issue Tracker alerting me to any issues you may have (or saying what you really like about it)?


*highlighted in bold

Thats a very very good question indeed.

Sheurons been here working diligently on these profiles with a select few others since the beginning. I know where ill be directing some.  :Smile:

----------


## farnumdizzle

> make sure running the latest version of PQR, try resetting your profile or better yet deleting the old saved variables for PQInterface(make sure your completely exited out of wow when you do this), if the problem persists, try running PQR by itself with no other addons running, if it works , message me with a list of your addons.


Ok, it seemed to work with my pally using xelper's single target ret rotation, but didn't work with Valma's warlock rotation. I'd have to say good job 'ol chap!

----------


## diesall

FYI those of you asking me for screenshots of my UserInterface replacement for wow, PQInterface is themed with the default skin from it.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Hi all can someone help me to add to fire mage istant pyro code one condition?
> The line is this:
> if not UnitChannelInfo("player") then
> CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(92315)))
> return true
> end
> I wanna add the he cast istant pyro only if my target have freeze debuff (frost nova or cone of cold)
> Can someone pls help me?


If you are setting up a fire mage pvp profile, I would also recommend setting it up with all freezes for shatters... Hunter Traps, Hungering Cold, etc. You will also want another condition, that if Hot Streak has less than 2 seconds left just to use the instant Pyroblast! before letting it go to waste.

----------


## diesall

> Ok, it seemed to work with my pally using xelper's single target ret rotation, but didn't work with Valma's warlock rotation. I'd have to say good job 'ol chap!


im not sure how he has coded his rotation, but it will only log abilities with a spelID in them, any abilities using 0 will not log.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> im not sure how he has coded his rotation, but it will only log abilities with a spelID in them, any abilities using 0 will not log.


he put every single one of his abilities into a single ability.... and ran every custom check under the sun on them, then just had them all cast by CastSpellByID

----------


## fluxflux

> issue was addressed last night by Mentally herself, please go back a couple pages....
> 
> @crystal_tech gz on blue


i have now changed the lines but the same problem does nothing on drakes @ blackhorn and same deathwing

----------


## happydado

> If you are setting up a fire mage pvp profile, I would also recommend setting it up with all freezes for shatters... Hunter Traps, Hungering Cold, etc. You will also want another condition, that if Hot Streak has less than 2 seconds left just to use the instant Pyroblast! before letting it go to waste.


Can someone help me?

----------


## crystal_tech

i've updated my code for hunters. just grab the file in my sig if you don't have my profiles yet and use pqr2 to update to the latest.

Thanks for the rep and please cont. to support profiles and the writers.

----------


## stec2012

@diesall Any chance you can explain how i can make the text larger on PQI? would really be appreciated.

----------


## farnumdizzle

> @diesall Any chance you can explain how i can make the text larger on PQI? would really be appreciated.


Try opening interface.lua and look for customtextheight and change it to something larger. I'm not too sure if that works since i'm not very good at coding, but that seems like the right area it would be in.

----------


## farnumdizzle

@diesall, looks like Valma doesn't use actual spellID's in the rotations. It's all setup like PQ_Shadowbolt, PQ_Incinerate, etc. That makes sense from what you said earlier.

----------


## Gabbz

> 


@Xelper. i tested this on my firemage and i got some fireballs that was delayed 0.09 on pqrInterface. Same as this picture if you check the 2 Obliterate spells at top.
Is that supposed to happen ? Im not sure how good this addon is on getting the right info but as i have the same numbers on my fire script its strange. Sometimes the fireballs are casted back to back and sometimes its the delay on 0.09.

----------


## Xelper

> @Xelper. i tested this on my firemage and i got some fireballs that was delayed 0.09 on pqrInterface. Same as this picture if you check the 2 Obliterate spells at top.
> Is that supposed to happen ? Im not sure how good this addon is on getting the right info but as i have the same numbers on my fire script its strange. Sometimes the fireballs are casted back to back and sometimes its the delay on 0.09.



Not my addon, so need diesall to tell what he is using for start time and cast time. start_time might simply be when PQR starts trying to cast the spell vs cast time when it actually goes off.

----------


## Shamrockstar

> I'm actually curious to see how Bubba's Holy rewrite turns out, but I learned a lot about PVP abilities from looking through your profiles Cokx. I'm sure that the Ret players would love an updated profile, at least.
> 
> Similarly, is there a need for an updated Unholy DK PvP profile? I saw Zemnexx around a couple days ago, but I'm not sure whether he's planning to redo his rotation or not. This is the first season I've exclusively played Unholy in high-level arena.


I am using one of your ancient unholy dk pvp profiles right now if you have something current that you are willing to share I, for one, would love it.

----------


## Gabbz

> Not my addon, so need diesall to tell what he is using for start time and cast time. start_time might simply be when PQR starts trying to cast the spell vs cast time when it actually goes off.


aye i think i missunderstood what the addon is showing

----------


## diesall

> aye i think i missunderstood what the addon is showing


its doing just as xelper guessed, the main post for the bot has been updated to avoid further confusion on the matter.

----------


## MastaRage

Need options from profile writers, or good coders. How hard do you think it would be to convert Honorbuddy custom classes to PQR? .cs to .xml

----------


## farnumdizzle

> Need options from profile writers, or good coders. How hard do you think it would be to convert Honorbuddy custom classes to PQR? .cs to .xml


To be honest, I think you should do the reverse. The CC's for Honorbuddy can be good, but I've definitely seen better DPS results with PQRotation. For the exception of the Vanguard CC for Ret Pallys (though you have to pay for both of the better versions).

----------


## MastaRage

> To be honest, I think you should do the reverse. The CC's for Honorbuddy can be good, but I've definitely seen better DPS results with PQRotation. For the exception of the Vanguard CC for Ret Pallys (though you have to pay for both of the better versions).


I'm actually looking for a healer one, resto shammy.

----------


## noah11213

@Gabbz - Nice, I love what you've done here, tested in 1st 1/2 LFR, 2-3k dps increase over what i was using. Still playing around with it, im noticing that in dungeons, like 5m dungeons, that if you cant get behind to shred, it will hang on the positional requirements, not just mangle like I'm used to. Any idea on that?

Edit- Let me specify greater, was solo farming mounts in wrath instances. Same on raider's training dummy's..its like it goes through the rotation once or twice using mangle getting rip up and everything, then hangs on must be behind target. It will keep up roar during the must be behind spam.

----------


## CharleyWex

I did a forum search for a Resto druid profile but for some reason Ash's profile from December is the most recent one I could find. I've been out of the game a while and love the way Buba's Hpally works for me. Any idea which Resto Druid profile works the best? Or who has the most success?

Like something that works with Onya's smart targeting for chain heal and the one for holy radiance, but works with swiftmend.

----------


## Unasrage

> *PQInterface v2.0*
> 
> quick post for now will update later with images and more information
> 
> General
> powered by events sent directly from the bot itselfCompletely redesigned interfacedetailed tool-tipsall frames re-sizable with your mouse wheeldouble click the remote to enable or disable the ability logaccess options via minimap button, LDB plugin or blizzard interface optionsAbility Log
>  Keeps track of abilities cast by PQRStart Time: records the time PQR started sending the ability.Cast Time: records when WoW successfully casts the spell.*
> 
> *Profile Developers**
> ...



ok so .. stupid question i know.. but how do i use this? how do i install it ?? lol..i know iknoww..... just tell me and quit loling...

----------


## derfred

Im using the v1imdasandman masterfrost profile and I was wondering if it is possible to implement some kind of "will only summon ghoul if 10 stacks titanic strength and pillar of frost and synapse springs is present"?

Do i need to go in the editor to make the code myself, or is ther an easier workaround?

----------


## deadpanstiffy

Xelper, can you implement a function from the combat log into PQR regarding, "A more powerful spell is already active"

PQR_MorePowerful() ?

----------


## Kaolla

> I am using one of your ancient unholy dk pvp profiles right now if you have something current that you are willing to share I, for one, would love it.


Aiyo. That thing was embarrassingly bad, to be honest  :Smile: 

I've been actually...y'know..._playing_ in Arena. I'll get to work on a new profile, however. I have some ideas I'd like to take a stab at.




> ok so .. stupid question i know.. but how do i use this? how do i install it ?? lol..i know iknoww..... just tell me and quit loling...


Unrar the file and drop the folder into World of Warcraft Interface->Addons. Click 'AddOns' on the Character Select screen and ensure that PQInterface is checked (it should be somewhere near the bottom, and colored blue).

Upon logging in, you'll see the PQInterface bar in the middle of your screen. You can choose various options by hitting Escape->Interface->AddOns (tab)->PQInterface.

----------


## MastaRage

> ok so .. stupid question i know.. but how do i use this? how do i install it ?? lol..i know iknoww..... just tell me and quit loling...


It is an addon so install it as one, it goes in your WoW Interface Addon folder

Kaolla beat me =\

----------


## Shayden85

Im looking for a elemental cc. Anyone that have an updated and working one ?

----------


## MastaRage

> Im looking for a elemental cc. Anyone that have an updated and working one ?


The lastest one I've seen and used is Sheuron's 

Original post:http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2209477 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.) 

Download link: http://goo.gl/rseZ0

----------


## noah11213

> @Gabbz - Nice, I love what you've done here, tested in 1st 1/2 LFR, 2-3k dps increase over what i was using. Still playing around with it, im noticing that in dungeons, like 5m dungeons, that if you cant get behind to shred, it will hang on the positional requirements, not just mangle like I'm used to. Any idea on that?
> 
> Edit- Let me specify greater, was solo farming mounts in wrath instances. Same on raider's training dummy's..its like it goes through the rotation once or twice using mangle getting rip up and everything, then hangs on must be behind target. It will keep up roar during the must be behind spam.



Was hanging on Ultrax also, un-useable  :Frown:  Probly an easy 1 line fix, I'm just lost

----------


## sanych

Could someone point me in the direction of a Prot Paladin profile? I have searched and have not found a working one.

----------


## MastaRage

> Could someone point me in the direction of a Prot Paladin profile? I have searched and have not found a working one.


To be honest I've only recently seen Ret and Holy/ pvp holy. Someone might have one....

----------


## Shayden85

> The lastest one I've seen and used is Sheuron's 
> 
> Original post:http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2209477 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.) 
> 
> Download link: http://goo.gl/rseZ0


Thanks gonna try that out!

----------


## Taran32

> @Xelper: What about add another option to ability settings
> 
> "Skip if SpellID not known: false/true" Skip ability on rotation if IsSpellKnown(spellid) return false
> 
> That could make most profiles leveling friendly.


@Xelper:

Did you ever see this post? Couldn't find a response to this and I already PMed Sheuron about his mage profiles, so this was of definite interest also.

----------


## kickmydog

> i've updated my code for hunters. just grab the file in my sig if you don't have my profiles yet and use pqr2 to update to the latest.
> 
> Thanks for the rep and please cont. to support profiles and the writers.


I noticed that you do not have the time to die code in your BM profile. Is there any particular reason?

----------


## crystal_tech

in the update i've put the timer code in there. the only ability that really uses a timer in the BM profile is Hunters Mark so its not really needed. I only base that on what simcraft action list said. Its there for future use just in case.

----------


## solarwake

@ Diesel

Recently you said that you have a very very in depth frost dk dw profile. How does it compare(dps wise) to the edit of yours that imdasandman has done? 

@ the community
Can anyone help me code in the 4-set bonus proc to imdasandman's masterfrost edit? The issue i've been having is forcing the profile to keep up one unholy rune and spend it once 
a) the other unholy is replenished or 
b) is 1 sec from being replenished so as to keep runic mastery proc'd more often for the 4pc bonus.

I believe this is a dps increase but I could be wrong so someone please correct me if you know.

----------


## happydado

> Hi all can someone help me to add to fire mage istant pyro code one condition?
> The line is this:
> if not UnitChannelInfo("player") then
> CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(92315)))
> return true
> end
> I wanna add the he cast istant pyro only if my target have freeze debuff (frost nova or cone of cold)
> Can someone pls help me?


 pls someone can help me?

----------


## Gabbz

Regarding the mangle and shred for my profile. Yes i dont use PQR_Behind since it was buggy last time i checked and i just move out shred and in the mange at Ultraxion. Just move out the Shred(nocheck) ability and move in the other shred and mangle and it should be correctly. Altough i think using it means some loss in dps.

----------


## Chicotheman

What's the go to lock profile right now? I have Xelper's, but I seem to be DCing an awful lot whenever I have that profile loaded, not sure if it's just a coincidence or something happened to make the profile incompatible.

----------


## Kinky

@ Everyone:
I must have been a complete asshat forgetting to actually double-check my coding. Drakes and Limbs on Warmaster and Madness doesn't actually go into combat while the rest of the encounter is, so I changed the logic on that.

If you have the latest PQR version, simply go into Rotation Editor, select my profile and hit "Update Profile".

Otherwise, the changed logic is up on the SVN and I'll repack a zip tomorrow.

----------


## replikatoren

> @ Everyone:
> I must have been a complete asshat forgetting to actually double-check my coding. Drakes and Limbs on Warmaster and Madness doesn't actually go into combat while the rest of the encounter is, so I changed the logic on that.
> 
> If you have the latest PQR version, simply go into Rotation Editor, select my profile and hit "Update Profile".
> 
> Otherwise, the changed logic is up on the SVN and I'll repack a zip tomorrow.


nice work mentally ! very nice !

----------


## kickmydog

Bit of code to help anyone doing PVP stuff or some PVE things if you do not already have a list of debuffs/buffs



```
local immunitybuff = { 33786, 710, 19263, 47585, 642, 45438, 45182, 105784, 105738, 105784, 104995, 109554, 109562, 109553, 109561, 105256, 105409, 109552, 109560 }
local magicimmune = { 48707, 31224, 51052 }
local physicalimmune = { 41450 }
local snared = { 45524, 55666, 50040, 58179, 61391, 35101, 5116, 54644, 50271, 11113, 6136, 120, 116, 44614, 31589, 63529, 15407, 31125, 3409, 26679, 3600, 8056, 8034, 18118, 18223, 63311, 1715, 12323, 29703, 46924, 54216 }
local healingreduction = { 12294, 82654, 54680, 43235 }
local immobilized = { 339, 45334, 19306, 19185, 50245, 54706, 4167, 33395, 122, 83302, 55080, 87194, 64695, 63685, 93986, 23694, 39965, 55536, 13099, 46924, 54216 }
local stunned = { 47481, 5211, 22570, 9005, 24394, 91797, 50519, 44572, 12355, 83047, 853, 1833, 408, 39796, 89766, 54786, 30283, 93974, 7922, 12809, 20253, 46968, 85388, 56, 20549 }

for i,v in ipairs(immunitybuff) do
  if UnitBuffID("target",v) then isimmune = 1 end
end

for i,v in ipairs(magicimmune) do
  if UnitBuffID("target",v) then ismagicimmune = 1 end
end

for i,v in ipairs(physicalimmune) do
  if UnitBuffID("target",v) then isphysicalimmune = 1 end
end

for i,v in ipairs(snared) do
  if UnitBuffID("target",v) then issnared = 1 end
end

for i,v in ipairs(healingreduction) do
  if UnitBuffID("target",v) then ishealingimpaired = 1 end
end

for i,v in ipairs(immobilized) do
  if UnitBuffID("target",v) then isrooted = 1 end
end

for i,v in ipairs(stunned) do
  if UnitBuffID("target",v) then isstunned = 1 end
end


--Boss Immunities
-- Baradin Hold 
-- 105784  Alizabal(25)
-- 105738/105784/104995 Alizabal(10)
-- Dragon Soul
-- 109554/109562 Hagara(25)
-- 109553/109561 Hagara(10)
-- 105256/105409 Hagara(10)
-- 109552/109560 Hagara(RF)
```

If I'm missing something for PVE let me know. The list for PVP should be complete. PM me the code and the ability and I will add it to the list.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Bit of code to help anyone doing PVP stuff or some PVE things if you do not already have a list of debuffs/buffs
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local immunitybuff = { 33786, 710, 19263, 47585, 642, 45438, 45182, 105784, 105738, 105784, 104995, 109554, 109562, 109553, 109561, 105256, 105409, 109552, 109560 }
> local magicimmune = { 48707, 31224, 51052 }
> local physicalimmune = { 41450 }
> local snared = { 45524, 55666, 50040, 58179, 61391, 35101, 5116, 54644, 50271, 11113, 6136, 120, 116, 44614, 31589, 63529, 15407, 31125, 3409, 26679, 3600, 8056, 8034, 18118, 18223, 63311, 1715, 12323, 29703, 46924, 54216 }
> ...


When I get home I'll teach you how not to use ipairs. Diesall has explained that the more you use the, the more lag you create with your profile by having the cpu work harder running it that way... Other than that kickass list so far, u get props 

Sent from my phone.

----------


## firepong

Just wanted to let everyone know. If I am one of the lucky ones to get into any of the First couple Beta Waves when they are released, I will be updating all of my profiles and have them ready for MoP. I will also be trying to code a profile for the different classes of Monks  :Wink:  With how much updates I expect to be coming, I might just go back some pages and take Xelper's advice on how to find the offsets yourself  :Big Grin:

----------


## fluxflux

> @ Everyone:
> I must have been a complete asshat forgetting to actually double-check my coding. Drakes and Limbs on Warmaster and Madness doesn't actually go into combat while the rest of the encounter is, so I changed the logic on that.
> 
> If you have the latest PQR version, simply go into Rotation Editor, select my profile and hit "Update Profile".
> 
> Otherwise, the changed logic is up on the SVN and I'll repack a zip tomorrow.



i have testet only @ orgrimmar @ trainings dummy´s it does no dots iss liitle bit crazy^^ i used focus and mousover and he does nothing (yes i have set this in rotation modus)

/update drakes @ blackhorn i have testet on lfr same problem the profil does only mindfly mindblast on the drakes in the air no dots

Ultraxion was crazy the profil starts normal with mindflay 2 times then mindblast but then Vampire touch mindspike i´m a little bit counfused

----------


## bu_ba_911

> i have testet only @ orgrimmar @ trainings dummy´s it does no dots iss liitle bit crazy^^ i used focus and mousover and he does nothing (yes i have set this in rotation modus)


That's because you aren't in a boss fight lol... It's a dummy  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Sent from my phone.

----------


## fluxflux

yes i know i updatet my post, the same problem was @ the drakes blackhorn

----------


## lostwalker

never mind i found the zipper

----------


## bu_ba_911

> yes i know i updatet my post, the same problem was @ the drakes blackhorn


Ahh so there was a one that didn't have a boss up.... Touche  :Stick Out Tongue:  I'm sure she'll fix it first thing tomorrow  :Smile:  

Sent from my phone.

----------


## Kaolla

> When I get home I'll teach you how not to use ipairs. Diesall has explained that the more you use the, the more lag you create with your profile by having the cpu work harder running it that way... Other than that kickass list so far, u get props 
> 
> Sent from my phone.


I'd appreciate a similar explanation, to be honest. I have a hell of a time even understanding ipairs, so any excuse not to use them is fine by me  :Smile:

----------


## Chicotheman

> What's the go to lock profile right now? I have Xelper's, but I seem to be DCing an awful lot whenever I have that profile loaded, not sure if it's just a coincidence or something happened to make the profile incompatible.


*cooooough*, I've posted about different profiles 4 times, and everytime it happens the page is suddenly filled with developer talk and I'm already 4 pages behind, lol.

----------


## Deva

> I'd appreciate a similar explanation, to be honest. I have a hell of a time even understanding ipairs, so any excuse not to use them is fine by me


I'll repost the code I have in my PQR_functionBleeds.lua file, it shows better ways of handling tables in LUA:


```
local Bleeds = {
	16511, -- Rogue, Hemorrhage
	33876, -- Druid, Cat: Mangle
	33878, -- Druid, Bear: Mangle
	35290, -- Hunter Pet: Gore
	46857, -- Warrior, Trauma
	50271, -- Hunter Pet: Tendon Rip
	57386 -- Hunter Pet: Stampede
}
function PQR_BleedDebuff(unit)
	for i=1,#Bleeds do
		if UnitDebuffID(unit,Bleeds[i]) then return true end
	end
	return false
end

function PQR_PlayerBleedDebuff(unit)
	for i=1,#Bleeds do
		if UnitDebuffID(unit,Bleeds[i],"player") then
			return true 
		end
	end
	return false
end
```

#Bleeds returns the number of entries in the table (you can PQR_DebugP(tostring(#Bleeds)) and it will print that), so it basically says, from the first index in this table to the last index in the table, do the logic contained afterwards, then end the logic and end the loop. As he has mentioned before though, if you use any of the standard global API function calls, you should localize them at the start. I haven't tried localizing UnitDebuffID in the code above, but according to him it might make it that tinier bit faster.  :Smile: 

Edit again: @Xelper, I really like the new updater program, however, I don't like that updating PQR always resets my hotkeys and current profiles. I seem to remember version 1 didn't do this, but I could be wrong. It's only a minor inconvenience, but if it could be fixed I'd <3 you even more!

----------


## fireman605

can someone code a rogue focus target interrupt so that if your focus is within 5 yards and they cast it will kick it but if they are farther then 5 but within 25 it will shadowstep kick them

any help on it would be greatly appreciated

----------


## Chicotheman

> *cooooough*, I've posted about different profiles 4 times, and everytime it happens the page is suddenly filled with developer talk and I'm already 4 pages behind, lol.


Answered my own question, Valma updated on March 12th, works great!  :Big Grin:

----------


## solarwake

@Bu_ba_911

Are you still supporting your blood dk profile? If not does anyone have a functioning blood dk profile with the tier 13 2-set included?

Thanks,
Saif

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @Bu_ba_911
> 
> Are you still supporting your blood dk profile? If not does anyone have a functioning blood dk profile with the tier 13 2-set included?
> 
> Thanks,
> Saif


I might add that to the already full list of things I need to do... this has almost become my second job with less pay but more hours  :Stick Out Tongue:  I'll try and update it soon though 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk

----------


## crystal_tech

> I might add that to the already full list of things I need to do... this has almost become my second job with less pay but more hours  I'll try and update it soon though 
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


i know right

----------


## Xelper

I added a "Skip Unknown" option for each ability after seeing sheuron's suggestion. This value will default to true.

If true it will do a IsSpellKnown() on the provided spell ID. Unless there is some bug with IsSpellKnown() it shouldn't have any effect on profiles. I'll be sure to add an alert in the debug log if a spell is skipped for being unknown.

I'll release this update in a day or two once I've finished testing it.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> i know right


lol i can rarely play the game no because i'm either tracking down awkward bugs I can't reproduce easily to see the exact situation, or trying to code something new which will probably end up having an awkward bug later anyways  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I have never done Heroic Dragon Soul yet I've been trying to code in Dispel checks and everything for those that do XD I haven't even killed DW on normal yet I spend so much time doing this stuff..... luckily I do have my moments of happiness when i get stuff working, thats more often than not the only reward i get  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Even when I'm at my actual job.... I'm still brought back into thinking how can I improve my profiles....

*edit*
on a side note, everyone who was getting a random error when there was a dangerous buff that shouldn't have been dispelled should update.... i THINK i fixed the error....

----------


## dklcfr

@Diesall Addon works superb, nice job +rep when i can.

----------


## svs

@[Blinded]

Love your profiles mate but Elemental Shammy's one does't attack drakes and sapper on Blackhorn.
Tried commenting SpecialAggro function call from Init ability with no luck. Whats the best way to make this profile attack any target you have?

----------


## Taran32

> I added a "Skip Unknown" option for each ability after seeing sheuron's suggestion. This value will default to true.
> 
> If true it will do a IsSpellKnown() on the provided spell ID. Unless there is some bug with IsSpellKnown() it shouldn't have any effect on profiles. I'll be sure to add an alert in the debug log if a spell is skipped for being unknown.
> 
> I'll release this update in a day or two once I've finished testing it.


Thank you Xelper! This'll definitely make a lot of the profiles far more leveling friendly.

----------


## Meatglue

Tried to add code in for Blind on pvp trinket. I had changed the trinket id to match horde cata medallion of tenacity. Everything worked till I added blind so I assume either there's a punctuation error there or the spell id debuff is different for blind ability that I can't find. 



```
if UnitFactionGroup("player") == "Alliance" then
	if GetInventoryItemID("player", 14) == 73537 then
		myTrinket = GetItemCooldown(73537)	
	else
		myTrinket = nil
	end
else
	if GetInventoryItemID("player", 14) == 73537 then
		
		myTrinket = GetItemCooldown(73537)	
	else
		myTrinket = nil
	end
end

if myTrinket ~= nil then
	--check if we have a debuff
	if myTrinket == 0 then
	pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID("player", 118) --Polymorph
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
	pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID("player", 605) --Mind Control
end
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
	pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID("player", 51514) --Hex
end
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
	pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID("player", 6358) --Seduction
end
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
	pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID("player", 853) --Hammer of Justice	
end
if pvpdebuffCheck == nil then
	pvpdebuffCheck, _, _, _, _, _, expire = UnitDebuffID("player", 2094) --Blind	
end
		if pvpdebuffCheck ~= nil then
			if (expire - GetTime()) >= 4 then
				return true
			else
				return false
			end
		else
			return false
		end
	else
		return false
	end
end
```

----------


## fluxflux

@ xelper some plans to write offsets for the Beta?

----------


## happydado

> Hi all can someone help me to add to fire mage istant pyro code one condition?
> The line is this:
> if not UnitChannelInfo("player") then
> CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(92315)))
> return true
> end
> I wanna add the he cast istant pyro only if my target have freeze debuff (frost nova or cone of cold)
> Can someone pls help me?


 Anyone can help me?

----------


## MastaRage

> @ xelper some plans to write offsets for the Beta?


I'd love to see beta. Even without pqr.

Sent from my LG Revolution.

----------


## Kinky

@fluxflux: Are you absolutely sure you upgraded to the 5.4 version? I tested it in LFR myself last night and I had absolutely no problems with either the standard or advanced rotation. Spells and abilities was executed in the order and fashion they should be under manual circumstances. Did you restart WoW/PQR/reloaded your UI before starting PQR again?

Edit: You probably haven't re-tweaked the level offsets on some abilities. Archangel and Shadowfiend only fires on mobs 3+ levels than you, and/or bosses.

----------


## Gabbz

@Xelper. It seems that the function PQR_NotBehindTarget() is not working properly.




> if PQR_NotBehindTarget() == false then
> return true
> end


When standing and dpsing the post in orgrimmar i have this for my Shred and the last ability is mangle. I would expect that i do not mangle but rather just use Shred. But looking at my combatlog i can alot of mangles slipping through.

In my profile i actually have to remove the check and the mangle functionality in order not to loose dps.

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> Just wanted to let everyone know. If I am one of the lucky ones to get into any of the First couple Beta Waves when they are released, I will be updating all of my profiles and have them ready for MoP. I will also be trying to code a profile for the different classes of Monks  With how much updates I expect to be coming, I might just go back some pages and take Xelper's advice on how to find the offsets yourself


Thats awesome news!  :Big Grin:  I think monk is where pqr is gona really shine. It looks like its gona be a very fast, close to button mashing class, for dps at least. Looking forward to it

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Thats awesome news!  I think monk is where pqr is gona really shine. It looks like its gona be a very fast, close to button mashing class, for dps at least. Looking forward to it


......... me personally....... unless playing a monk is boring.... I'm actually going to play it.... and if I do code something, keep it private for a while  :Stick Out Tongue:  have fun with the new things people!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk

----------


## cukiemunster

> If you have the latest PQR version, simply go into Rotation Editor, select my profile and hit "Update Profile".


It is asking for your Rotation and Ability XML Download. What goes here?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> It is asking for your Rotation and Ability XML Download. What goes here?


U must be on 5.2 or lower, use svn then 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk

----------


## cukiemunster

> U must be on 5.2 or lower, use svn then 
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


I redid the SVN before posting, however seemed to have the wrong profile selected. My apologies lol.

----------


## Deva

> @Xelper. It seems that the function PQR_NotBehindTarget() is not working properly.
> 
> 
> 
> When standing and dpsing the post in orgrimmar i have this for my Shred and the last ability is mangle. I would expect that i do not mangle but rather just use Shred. But looking at my combatlog i can alot of mangles slipping through.
> 
> In my profile i actually have to remove the check and the mangle functionality in order not to loose dps.


@Gabbz - Currently, aside from the Bleed debuff check, this is how I handle Mangle/Shred:

PQR_functionAddComboDruid.lua


```
function PQR_AddCombo(unit)
	if PQR_NotBehindTarget() then
		--PQR_DebugP("In front, casting Mangle")
		CastSpellByID(33876,unit)
	end
	--PQR_DebugP("Behind, casting Shred")
	CastSpellByID(5221,unit)
end
```

Uncomment the Debug lines if you want to see what it's trying to do. This is honestly just Xelper's code from the first page chucked into a function, so credit to him on that function, really. I'll probably change this at some point, instead returning a DoShred or DoMangle so I can have them in their own abilities and use the SpellID properly.
 
Ability - AddCombo:


```
local ShredCost = select(4,GetSpellInfo(5221))

if PQR_BleedDebuff("target") and CPonTarget < 5 and Energy >= ShredCost then
	PQR_AddCombo("target") 
	return true
end
```

CPonTarget and Energy are globals set elsewhere, and I used Shred to calculate the energy cost, even though Mangle is slightly cheaper, this is just what I've been using. Still a LOT of work to be done, but I keep having stuff come up... hopefully I can resume work this afternoon.

----------


## happydado

> Hi all can someone help me to add to fire mage istant pyro code one condition?
> The line is this:
> if not UnitChannelInfo("player") then
> CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(92315)))
> return true
> end
> I wanna add the he cast istant pyro only if my target have freeze debuff (frost nova ID 122 or cone of cold ID 120)
> Can someone pls help me?


Pls someone help me

----------


## Xelper

PQR (v2.0.7) Released
Run PQRUpdater.exe from your current PQR directory to download. If you do not have PQRUpdater.exe download it here.

-Added a "Skip Unknown" option for individual abilities. This value will default to true. If the spell is unknown it will be skipped. Requires a spell ID. This should allow more profiles to also be used as leveling profiles.
-Fixed (or should have) icon transparency issue on Windows XP.

----------


## DKVance73

This is to Crystal, Kick and Sheron. I'm willing to donate money via PayPal to you guys to keep working on your rotations. PM me and we can work out the details. Hunter rotations of course! LOL.

----------


## Xelper

> @ xelper some plans to write offsets for the Beta?


Yeah, if I can get an account to use.  :Smile:

----------


## Hoblerhans

> I did a forum search for a Resto druid profile but for some reason Ash's profile from December is the most recent one I could find. I've been out of the game a while and love the way Buba's Hpally works for me. Any idea which Resto Druid profile works the best? Or who has the most success?
> 
> Like something that works with Onya's smart targeting for chain heal and the one for holy radiance, but works with swiftmend.



Hy there.

I think EFF updated Ash´s tree profile...(btw. is EFF Ash?). Make a forum search for user EFF.



FAT EDIT!: Dont search for Eff...^^ take this link^^ 
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2156781 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

----------


## Meatglue

> Yeah, if I can get an account to use.


You're using my account to make me a monk profile you lil whore.

----------


## Taran32

> PQR (v2.0.7) Released
> Run PQRUpdater.exe from your current PQR directory to download. If you do not have PQRUpdater.exe download it here.
> 
> -Added a "Skip Unknown" option for individual abilities. This value will default to true. If the spell is unknown it will be skipped. Requires a spell ID. This should allow more profiles to also be used as leveling profiles.
> -Fixed (or should have) icon transparency issue on Windows XP.


Does this account for current profiles or do the writers have to re-release them? Tried loading Sheuron's profiles he released last week with the new update, and they still don't seem to function properly under level 85. Wasn't sure if it's something they have to do on their end.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Does this account for current profiles or do the writers have to re-release them? Tried loading Sheuron's profiles he released last week with the new update, and they still don't seem to function properly under level 85. Wasn't sure if it's something they have to do on their end.


Well I know my profiles in didn't write to get leveling friendly have many checks against higher level spells and such. So if we're checking for something you can't possibly have, then it won't work properly. That's probably what's happening without looking at anything lol. I know my DK profile probably wouldn't work right  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Sent from my phone.

----------


## Xelper

> Does this account for current profiles or do the writers have to re-release them? Tried loading Sheuron's profiles he released last week with the new update, and they still don't seem to function properly under level 85. Wasn't sure if it's something they have to do on their end.


Depends on the profile. If the profile writers are using abilities with spell ID 0 and they aren't checking if IsSpellKnown() then it will not work for them.

Most profiles are using spell IDs though.

----------


## Xelper

> You're using my account to make me a monk profile you lil whore.



You don't have a beta account!

----------


## googlebee

> Regarding the mangle and shred for my profile. Yes i dont use PQR_Behind since it was buggy last time i checked and i just move out shred and in the mange at Ultraxion. Just move out the Shred(nocheck) ability and move in the other shred and mangle and it should be correctly. Altough i think using it means some loss in dps.


Yea was going to point this out also, but looks as if someone already did.

Your cat profile is nice Gabbz, just took me by surprise on HM Rag! (I never tested it beforehand)

I use the PQR Behind and it doesnt seem to bug on mine, ill tweak yours with it and see how it does.

Your bear profile is good also. Nice work.

The Battle Ress hover over wasnt working tho.

----------


## Xelper

@Gabbz: Are you sure it isn't casting Mangle to keep up the Mangle debuff or something else?

----------


## Myra

> Depends on the profile. If the profile writers are using abilities with spell ID 0 and they aren't checking if IsSpellKnown() then it will not work for them.
> 
> Most profiles are using spell IDs though.


Xelper, tried to get Your ret profile working... seems not to be running correctly.

----------


## Xelper

> Xelper, tried to get Your ret profile working... seems not to be running correctly.



On a level 85 or what? I haven't had any issues with it at all.

----------


## farnumdizzle

@xelper i have a couple accounts on the annual pass, so if one of them gets a beta invite i'll let you use one of them

----------


## Myra

> On a level 85 or what? I haven't had any issues with it at all.


Yeah... that's because I really am STUPID. Copied the wrong one. Doh!

----------


## Xelper

> @xelper i have a couple accounts on the annual pass, so if one of them gets a beta invite i'll let you use one of them


Thanks  :Smile: 

Yeah if anyone gets In the beta and would let me use an account for an hour or two to verify the offsets that would be great. I have no intention to level on beta, so I won't be using it for anything else.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## Gabbz

@Xelper: No its not the mangle buff since have 2 different mangles actions, one for when no debuff is up and one as filler last in the rotation. And just adding mangle in the end i get alot of mangles showing up on Skada. However perhaps its my own fault since i dont have return false in my abilities. I tested with prints and it seems that i reach abilities last in the rotation when it should be returned true before going there.

For example Shred is my last ability. Rip has higher prio and have a check that if Rip less then 2 seconds and 5 CP then reapply(a bit more complicated then that but u get my point). I noticed when i tested it that it seem to fall off to often before applying Rip. So i added a similiar check to Shred but it returned false and also added a print. So i noticed a dps increase, up to 500, and my text was printed. So although it should return true earlier PQR continued and tried to Shred.

My code is a bit messy and since i am farming DS HM now i dont really care to perfect it but i feel that there is a bug either in my code(most likely) or in PQR.

----------


## farnumdizzle

@ xelper I thought it might help since i don't know how to make any profiles!

Speaking of which, if anyone would be willing to share a guide, knowledge, or anything like that to help me start I'd love to start giving Valma a run for her money with warlock profiles :P

----------


## Xelper

> @Xelper: No its not the mangle buff since have 2 different mangles actions, one for when no debuff is up and one as filler last in the rotation. And just adding mangle in the end i get alot of mangles showing up on Skada. However perhaps its my own fault since i dont have return false in my abilities. I tested with prints and it seems that i reach abilities last in the rotation when it should be returned true before going there.
> 
> For example Shred is my last ability. Rip has higher prio and have a check that if Rip less then 2 seconds and 5 CP then reapply(a bit more complicated then that but u get my point). I noticed when i tested it that it seem to fall off to often before applying Rip. So i added a similiar check to Shred but it returned false and also added a print. So i noticed a dps increase, up to 500, and my text was printed. So although it should return true earlier PQR continued and tried to Shred.
> 
> My code is a bit messy and since i am farming DS HM now i dont really care to perfect it but i feel that there is a bug either in my code(most likely) or in PQR.



Yeah I really didn't test the NotBehindTarget function too extensively... It was almost a copy and paste out of the old version of PQR though... I did verify it was at least working for me. I'll look into it when I get some free time later this week.

----------


## Deva

> @ xelper I thought it might help since i don't know how to make any profiles!
> 
> Speaking of which, if anyone would be willing to share a guide, knowledge, or anything like that to help me start I'd love to start giving Valma a run for her money with warlock profiles :P


Programming in Lua - this reference really helped me understand a lot. I read through it in less than a day, so it's not very lengthy, and the sections at the end related to the C language are not applicable. The tables and objects chapters are the most interesting and relevant, IMO, but I'd still suggest reading it through.

Edit: @Xelper, please see my previous post regarding the PQR updating over-writing hotkeys and profiles.

----------


## Taran32

> Depends on the profile. If the profile writers are using abilities with spell ID 0 and they aren't checking if IsSpellKnown() then it will not work for them.
> 
> Most profiles are using spell IDs though.


I would think Sheuron would be using Spell IDs, but I'll try and run others to see if maybe they work instead. It just seemed as if it'd be a simple "run it and go" operation considering I was thinking the same thing: that most of the current ones (including the ones he uploaded last week) would be running that.

----------


## Xelper

> Programming in Lua - this reference really helped me understand a lot. I read through it in less than a day, so it's not very lengthy, and the sections at the end related to the C language are not applicable. The tables and objects chapters are the most interesting and relevant, IMO, but I'd still suggest reading it through.
> 
> Edit: @Xelper, please see my previous post regarding the PQR updating over-writing hotkeys and profiles.


A PQR update will only overwrite those settings if I add new settings. 2.0.6 -> 2.0.7 shouldn't be wiping your settings out. I'd eventually like to move to a settings XML file so settings can be transferred even between updates that add settings and to new folders, maybe when I get some free time. I'm current using Microsoft's built in settings stuff for saving that kind of information.

----------


## Omaha303

On Bubba's DK DW Frost profile, I found F - Blood Presence (Mod) which comes handy on H Morchok. I tried last week but I notice there was some delay applying it, which I guess it's due to the rotation going on. The question is: do I need to place the Ability in a special location on the Rotation list (currently 3rd after Dismount and F- Pause) or do I need to add something in order to stop / hold any attack going on and switch to Blood Presence? Thanks in advance for your answers.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

Does the Interrupt profile take precedence over the Rotation profiles?

I have been running the same Dream and Herioc Will clickers in an Interrupt profile for all my characters, is there any drawback to doing this?

----------


## firepong

> Does the Interrupt profile take precedence over the Rotation profiles?
> 
> I have been running the same Dream and Heroic Will clickers in an Interrupt profile for all my characters, is there any drawback to doing this?


That's actually how I have the newest work on my Druid Feral DPS done. It does Take precedence over the original rotation I believe. Have yet to have it fail on my in my Raid runs.

EDIT* The new Feral DPS rotation has not been uploaded yet, if anyone was fixing to hurry to my signature and download it  :Wink:

----------


## Xelper

> Does the Interrupt profile take precedence over the Rotation profiles?
> 
> I have been running the same Dream and Herioc Will clickers in an Interrupt profile for all my characters, is there any drawback to doing this?


The two rotations run side by side, and will fight to cast the next spell. However since interrupt spells are (generally) not on GCD the interrupt will always win out. Dream and Heroic Will are also unaffected by GCD so they will not fail either.

If you have an ability in an interrupt profile that should be given priority and is on GCD, where you "return true" add this line before it:
PQR_DelayRotation(0.5)

----------


## Meatglue

@Xelper

I got beta, get on vent!

----------


## derfred

Im trying to force the profile to wait with raise dead until ive got 10 stacks of titanic strength from the trinket eye of unmaking. This is what i came up with but it doesnt seem to work, anyone care to shed some light over this?

local bUS = UnitBuffID("player", 53365)
local bPoF = UnitBuffID("player",51271)
local _,_,_,count = UnitBuffID("player",107966)
if count = 10 and bUS ~= nil and bPoF ~= nil then CastSpellByID(13165


return true
end
end

----------


## hilion

Is there any news about the Protection Pala Profile?
I just tried the old one from Xelper from the wiki and it seems like it doesnt work at all.
It tries a few hundred times according to PQRInterface to cast a spell but it doesnt seem to work.

I tried to search the Thread for a new Profile but coudnt find one at all.

----------


## LtButterman

@Valma

Firstly, your Demolock profile is amazing.. and secondly I've been noticing that when i start the profile it sometimes comes up with "Standart" in big letters and all it does is just cast spam immolate and dots and other times when I set focus another target it just dots both of them up and doesn't continue with set rotation. I was wondering if I was maybe doing something wrong or if other users of the same profile have a fix or suggestions for me? On the random chance that it works my DPS with the bad gear I currently have equipped sky-rockets o.0

----------


## expunge

> Im trying to force the profile to wait with raise dead until ive got 10 stacks of titanic strength from the trinket eye of unmaking. This is what i came up with but it doesnt seem to work, anyone care to shed some light over this?
> 
> local bUS = UnitBuffID("player", 53365)
> local bPoF = UnitBuffID("player",51271)
> local _,_,_,count = UnitBuffID("player",107966)
> if count = 10 and bUS ~= nil and bPoF ~= nil then CastSpellByID(13165
> 
> 
> return true
> ...


You'd need to make your raise dead ability in your rotation then put



```
local buff,_,_,TSCount = UnitAura("player",107966)
local UnholySTR =  UnitBuffID("player",53365)

if buff ~= nil then
	if TSCount == 10 and UnholySTR = true and UnitHealth("target") >= 300000 then
        return true
    end
end
```

I think that should work..adapted from bu_bas apparatus code...

----------


## crystal_tech

> Im trying to force the profile to wait with raise dead until ive got 10 stacks of titanic strength from the trinket eye of unmaking. This is what i came up with but it doesnt seem to work, anyone care to shed some light over this?
> 
> local bUS = UnitBuffID("player", 53365)
> local bPoF = UnitBuffID("player",51271)
> local _,_,_,count = UnitBuffID("player",107966)
> if count = 10 and bUS ~= nil and bPoF ~= nil then CastSpellByID(13165
> 
> 
> return true
> ...




```
local bUS = UnitBuffID("player", 53365)
local bPoF = UnitBuffID("player",51271)
local _,_,_,count = UnitBuffID("player",107966)
if count == 10 and bUS ~= nil and bPoF ~= nil then 
     CastSpellByID(13165)
end
```

try that count was missing a '= ' and your castspellid was missing ')'. also in your case using castspellbyid you shouldn't need to return true so you can drop that and you can set the spellid to 0.

----------


## derfred

> You'd need to make your raise dead ability in your rotation then put
> 
> Code:
> 
> local buff,_,_,TSCount = UnitAura("player",107966)local UnholySTR = UnitBuffID("player",53365)if buff ~= nil then	if TSCount == 10 and UnholySTR = true and UnitHealth("target") >= 300000 then return true endend
> I think that should work..adapted from bu_bas apparatus code...


Nope it still casts raise dead immediately without waiting for 10 stacks of Titanic Strength. Also I want the buff _local bPoF = UnitBuffID("player",51271)_ up before it casts raise dead, but thanks a bunch for helping anyway =)

----------


## bu_ba_911

> ```
> local bUS = UnitBuffID("player", 53365)
> local bPoF = UnitBuffID("player",51271)
> local _,_,_,count = UnitBuffID("player",107966)
> if (count and count == 10) and bUS and bPoF then -- I believe count returns nil when there is no buff currently right? so to avoid nil errors we should make sure that it exists first :p
>      CastSpellByID(13165, "player") -- i make it a habit of ALWAYS having a target, sometimes not having one just errors out (dunno why, it seems random right now)
> end
> ```
> 
> try that count was missing a '= ' and your castspellid was missing ')'. also in your case using castspellbyid you shouldn't need to return true so you can drop that and you can set the spellid to 0.


Crystal beat me to it. I would highly recommend not using UnitAura. UnitBuff and UnitDebuff work the same except they are already limited to either "HELPFUL" and "HARMFUL"

otherwise this should probably work for u.....

also quick note......... 90% of the Frost DK profile isn't mine, i just updated it when the original writer took a break and I saw a couple things I could improve upon. Unholy and Blood are mine however  :Stick Out Tongue:  (just wanna make sure proper praise is given to the proper people)

now i've swapped like 8 times already because i can't remember who was the original writer and who was the improver, but i'm pretty sure the base Frost DK profile was written by Diesall.......... no? lol

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk

----------


## sheuron

> PQR (v2.0.7) Released
> Run PQRUpdater.exe from your current PQR directory to download. If you do not have PQRUpdater.exe download it here.
> 
> -Added a "Skip Unknown" option for individual abilities. This value will default to true. If the spell is unknown it will be skipped. Requires a spell ID. This should allow more profiles to also be used as leveling profiles.
> -Fixed (or should have) icon transparency issue on Windows XP.


Just download 2.0.7 andi dont see the "Skip Unknown" option anywhere.

Btw, got another idea to make ability editor more frienly to new profile writers  :Big Grin: 

Imagine you write a MAGE profile, when you start to write ability name "Frost" then editor show you possible spells (Frost Armor, Frost Nova, Frostbolt, etc...), when you choose one the spellid field is autofilled.

To make this easier the database with spellnames and spellid could be on a textfile, so comunity can fill it.

----------


## derfred

> Originally Posted by *crystal_tech* ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)_Code:
> 
> local bUS = UnitBuffID("player", 53365)local bPoF = UnitBuffID("player",51271)local _,_,_,count = UnitBuffID("player",107966)if (count and count == 10) and bUS and bPoF then -- I believe count returns nil when there is no buff currently right? so to avoid nil errors we should make sure that it exists first  CastSpellByID(13165, "player") -- i make it a habit of ALWAYS having a target, sometimes not having one just errors out (dunno why, it seems random right now)end
> _
> _try that count was missing a '= ' and your castspellid was missing ')'. also in your case using castspellbyid you shouldn't need to return true so you can drop that and you can set the spellid to 0._


Nope still doesnt work, same problem that he casts raise dead before waiting for 10 stacks

This is what ive tried now

local bUS = UnitBuffID("player", 53365)
local bPoF = UnitBuffID("player",51271)
local _,_,_,count = UnitBuffID("player",107966)
if count and count == 10 and bUS ~= nil and bPoF ~= nil then 
return true
end
end
end

but still doesnt work

----------


## cahonez89

Is there a Shadow Priest PvP roation around?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Nope still doesnt work, same problem that he casts raise dead before waiting for 10 stacks
> 
> This is what ive tried now
> 
> local bUS = UnitBuffID("player", 53365)
> local bPoF = UnitBuffID("player",51271)
> local _,_,_,count = UnitBuffID("player",107966)
> if count and count == 10 and bUS ~= nil and bPoF ~= nil then 
> return true
> ...


which version of the trinket do u have?



```
local EoU = { 109748, 107966, 109750 } -- LFR, Normal, Heroic
local bUS = UnitBuffID("player", 53365)
local bPoF = UnitBuffID("player",51271)
local TrinketType = nil
local hasTrinket = false
for i=13, 14 do
  -- We're checking both possible Trinket Slots for the trinket
  local ItemSlotID = GetInventoryItemID("player", i)
  -- We're going to find out which trinket you have (LFR, Normal, Heroic) and save that number to run our checks on)
  for y=1, 3 do
    if ItemSlotID == EoU[y] then
      hasTrinket = true
      TrinketType = y
    end
  end
end

--We're checking that hasTrinket is no longer false, and TrinketType is not nil
if hasTrinket and TrinketType then
  -- We're checking if we currently have Titanic Strength buff on us
  if UnitBuffID("player", EoU[TrinketType]) then
    -- If we have the Buff, now we're checking if the count number is 10 or higher (I always do greater than or equal to for bugs sakes)
    if select(4, UnitBuffID("player", EoU[TrinketType])) >= 10 then
      -- Now we're checking if Unholy Strength and Pillar of Frost are both up
      if bUS and bPoF then
        -- If everything works out, it should cast properly
        return true
      end
    end
  end
end
```

Not even remotely tested...... but maybe that would work? 

*edit* as you can see i'm home now, so willing to write out some more experimental code for u to try XD

If this doesn't cause an error, but still casts before u reach your 10 count and buffs on...... somewhere in your profile there is something else casting it.....

----------


## Xelper

> Just download 2.0.7 andi dont see the "Skip Unknown" option anywhere.
> 
> Btw, got another idea to make ability editor more frienly to new profile writers 
> 
> Imagine you write a MAGE profile, when you start to write ability name "Frost" then editor show you possible spells (Frost Armor, Frost Nova, Frostbolt, etc...), when you choose one the spellid field is autofilled.
> 
> To make this easier the database with spellnames and spellid could be on a textfile, so comunity can fill it.


Thats weird... Think it has something to do with the program I use to merge the DLL files into a single EXE. I'll reupload shortly once I have it fixed.

EDIT: Okay fixed, rerun PQRUpdater.exe for the fixed version.

----------


## farnumdizzle

> Programming in Lua - this reference really helped me understand a lot. I read through it in less than a day, so it's not very lengthy, and the sections at the end related to the C language are not applicable. The tables and objects chapters are the most interesting and relevant, IMO, but I'd still suggest reading it through.
> 
> Edit: @Xelper, please see my previous post regarding the PQR updating over-writing hotkeys and profiles.


Hey, thanks a lot. I'll take a look at it tomorrow after class. If anyone else has anything it would be much appreciated.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Nope still doesnt work, same problem that he casts raise dead before waiting for 10 stacks
> 
> This is what ive tried now
> 
> local bUS = UnitBuffID("player", 53365)
> local bPoF = UnitBuffID("player",51271)
> local _,_,_,count = UnitBuffID("player",107966)
> if count and count == 10 and bUS ~= nil and bPoF ~= nil then 
> return true
> ...


You only have 1 if statement, you only need 1 end.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> You only have 1 if statement, you only need 1 end.


lol yea i honestly didn't even notice that..... i just decided to rewrite a smarter version of what he wants and stop dealing with the old  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sharge

Hi Bubba , I am getting an error With your new profile:

Message: [string " -- Only takes effect when we're 85 ..."]:97: attempt to index global 'PQ_Spell' (a nil value)
Time: 03/22/12 22:11:38
Count: 809
Stack: [C]: ?
[string " -- Only takes effect when we're 85 ..."]:97: in function `?'
[string "..."]:566: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "..."]:365: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "..."]:137: in function <[string "..."]:72>

Hope you can help!

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hi Bubba , I am getting an error With your new profile:
> 
> Message: [string " -- Only takes effect when we're 85 ..."]:97: attempt to index global 'PQ_Spell' (a nil value)
> Time: 03/22/12 22:11:38
> Count: 809
> Stack: [C]: ?
> [string " -- Only takes effect when we're 85 ..."]:97: in function `?'
> [string "..."]:566: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "..."]:365: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
> ...


do you have the data file in the folder?

----------


## Sharge

Thanks you bubba! solved , +rep again^^

----------


## sheuron

I think last week saw a post asking about resto druid rotation with working Swiftmend. Found the same problem today working on my rotation. This is the code:

Ability: Swiftmend
Spell ID: 0



```
if ( UnitBuffID(PQR_CustomTarget,774) or UnitBuffID(PQR_CustomTarget,8936) ) 
and IsSpellKnown(18562) 
and select(2,GetSpellCooldown(18562)) < 5
then CastSpellByID(18562,PQR_CustomTarget) end
```

Why PQR dont work with Swiftmend just using the spell id?
PQR used api IsUsableSpell() to check if can launch the spell, but Swiftmend only show usable when we have target a player with Rejuvenation or Regrowth spells, thats the reason we need to use this code.

----------


## Xelper

incase anyone is wondering exactly how I determine if a spell is considered available:



```
    function PQR_SpellAvailable(spellID)
        local gcdSpell = PQR_GCDSpellID()
        local gcdStartTime, gcdDuration = GetSpellCooldown(gcdSpell)
        local spellStartTime, spellDuration = GetSpellCooldown(spellID)
        local spellUsable = IsUsableSpell(spellID)
        local spellAvailable = false


        if spellUsable then
            if spellStartTime ~= nil and gcdStartTime ~= nil then
                local spellTimeLeft = spellStartTime + spellDuration - GetTime()
                local gcdTimeLeft = gcdStartTime + gcdDuration - GetTime()
                if gcdTimeLeft <= 0 then
                    --Our GCD spell is not on CD.
                    if spellTimeLeft <= PQR_SpellAvailableTime then
                        --spell will be off CD within 50ms.
                        spellAvailable = true 
                    end
                else
                    --Out GCD spell is on CD.
                    if spellTimeLeft <= gcdTimeLeft + PQR_SpellAvailableTime then
                        --spell time left is less than GCD time left + 50ms.
                        spellAvailable = true
                    end
                end
            end
        end


        return spellAvailable
    end
```

If anyone has any thoughts on improving it I wouldn't mind hearing them, just keep in mind it has to keep current functionality intact.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> incase anyone is wondering exactly how I determine if a spell is considered available:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
>     function PQR_SpellAvailable(spellID)
>         local gcdSpell = PQR_GCDSpellID()
>         local gcdStartTime, gcdDuration = GetSpellCooldown(gcdSpell)
>         local spellStartTime, spellDuration = GetSpellCooldown(spellID)
> ...


tossed u a fun lil PM mate  :Smile:  i personally got all googly eyed at it when i saw that for the first time haha.... I was impressed to say the least  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sheuron

I was wondering on a way to improve de UnitBuffID/UnitDebuffID function.

This is what we doing now



```
      local buff = { 1126, 20217, 90363 } 
      for i=1, #buff do if UnitBuffID("target",buff[i]) then return true end end
```

This example launch UnitBuffID api 3 times to check buff we need.



```
      if UnitBuffID("target",1126|20217|90363) then return true end
```

This syntax or something similar could be used to check all our buff with only 1 call.

----------


## Doughal

Anyone got a good resto sham profile? Could only find one and it was megaupload ><

----------


## Meatglue

@Cokx and Bubba

On the Paladin cleanse abilities you have written, you have it set not to cleanse if UA is up. Problem I am running into I think is that it will not cleanse the UA silence that happens when for example a Priest Mass Dispels it for your RBG team. It is hard to tell since there is always a third healer on top of it usually a Shaman. Just want to be clear if this is possible since it uses the same spell id as UA.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @Cokx and Bubba
> 
> On the Paladin cleanse abilities you have written, you have it set not to cleanse if UA is up. Problem I am running into I think is that it will not cleanse the UA silence that happens when for example a Priest Mass Dispels it for your RBG team. It is hard to tell since there is always a third healer on top of it usually a Shaman. Just want to be clear if this is possible since it uses the same spell id as UA.


its not the same spellid... at least on wow head it isnt. so my most recent version still doesn't do that?

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk

----------


## leonel916

Hey bubba. I was using your Spriest profile in DS yesterday. It was working perfectly until Warmaster fight. I noticed it only attacks the big adds, but no sapper, drakes. Of crouse drakes are important tast for casters. Even with mouse over it wasent doing anything at all. No cast no nothing, just the big adds and boss.

----------


## kickmydog

> I was wondering on a way to improve de UnitBuffID/UnitDebuffID function.
> 
> This is what we doing now
> 
> 
> 
> ```
>       local buff = { 1126, 20217, 90363 } 
>       for i=1, #buff do if UnitBuffID("target",buff[i]) then return true end end
> ...


That's a great idea!

----------


## Meatglue

> its not the same spellid... at least on wow head it isnt. so my most recent version still doesn't do that?
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


Not sure if I have your current version but it actually eats UA's don't see the code to prevent cleansing it. Also, the healing mechanics are off does not heal targets in pvp well. I'll talk to you more about it later.

Is the silence from ua spell id 31117?

----------


## diesall

Version 2.0.1 of *PQInterface* released


```
minor addon engine changes and fixes
```

Ive now added a wikia page for the addon with updated information and instructions, the latest version will always be available for download there.
** Profile developers be sure to read the wikia for functions usable from your abilities **

*PQInterface wikia entry*

----------


## diesall

> I was wondering on a way to improve de UnitBuffID/UnitDebuffID function.
> 
> This is what we doing now
> 
> 
> 
> ```
>       local buff = { 1126, 20217, 90363 } 
>       for i=1, #buff do if UnitBuffID("target",buff[i]) then return true end end
> ...


it wouldn't be hard to implement your own version of said functionality, for example add the following function to your PQR_customScript.lua in the data folder



```
function PQR_UnitBuffCheck(unit,...)
	for i =1, select('#',...) do
		if UnitBuffID(unit,select(i,...)) then return true end
	end	
end
```

to the use it in your ability:

local hasBuff = PQR_UnitBuffCheck("player",1126,20217,90363)
or
if not PQR_UnitBuffCheck("player",1126,20217,90363) then return false end

----------


## saga3180

Can someone show me the newest ret paladins rotation?

----------


## sheuron

> it wouldn't be hard to implement your own version of said functionality, for example add the following function to your PQR_customScript.lua in the data folder
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> function PQR_UnitBuffCheck(unit,...)
> 	for i =1, select('#',...) do
> 		if UnitBuffID(unit,select(i,...)) then return true end
> 	end	
> ...


Thats same in other order. The point is... if a player have 10 buffs, we need to use UnitBuff api 10 times to check for an especific buff, The way we doing this now if we need to check for 5 specific buff UnitBuff api is used (5x10) 50 times, the way i proposed Unitbuff is only used for the number for buff player have.

----------


## Kaolla

Xelper, as the default Interrupt Profile is dependent on abilities with a 0 SpellID, is it similarly affected by the "Skip Unknown" function added in 2.0.7?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Not sure if I have your current version but it actually eats UA's don't see the code to prevent cleansing it. Also, the healing mechanics are off does not heal targets in pvp well. I'll talk to you more about it later.
> 
> Is the silence from ua spell id 31117?



yes that is the silence that i found on wowhead

----------


## leonel916

Update

Buba , not only problems in the warmaster but also spine and madness. For spine . Burning tendons . No casting being done. Madness . Deathwings legs no casting being done

I am useing your profile spriest latest

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

----------


## Luckycharm

> Thats weird... Think it has something to do with the program I use to merge the DLL files into a single EXE. I'll reupload shortly once I have it fixed.
> 
> EDIT: Okay fixed, rerun PQRUpdater.exe for the fixed version.


I rerunned PQRupdate but i still don´t see that " Skip unknown" option, or im a blind? 


*Edit*

My bad i simply need to open my eyes and refill coffeelvl.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Update
> 
> Buba , not only problems in the warmaster but also spine and madness. For spine . Burning tendons . No casting being done. Madness . Deathwings legs no casting being done
> 
> I am useing your profile spriest latest
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


It's Mentally's profile.... The work and effort she put in to that is freaking unthinkable.... Give her rep and feedback where you feel it's necessary... She shares my svn??? But all her stuff is ALL her lol. Don't think I did spriest plz  :Stick Out Tongue:  that's 100% mentally  :Smile:  and i think that she's currently working out the best way to handle the random bug like that, since she personally didn't experience that  :Stick Out Tongue:  lol

Sent from my phone.

----------


## diesall

> Thats same in other order. The point is... if a player have 10 buffs, we need to use UnitBuff api 10 times to check for an especific buff, The way we doing this now if we need to check for 5 specific buff UnitBuff api is used (5x10) 50 times, the way i proposed Unitbuff is only used for the number for buff player have.


what you are asking inst possible,even using indexing on unitbuff and dumping them all to a table (once at the start of each rotation cycle ) and then referencing that table for checks is performance lost vs the normal method , the quickest way of checking multiple ids would be to do what i just suggested and localize UnitDebuff and UnitBuff to your data file.

----------


## leonel916

> It's Mentally's profile.... The work and effort she put in to that is freaking unthinkable.... Give her rep and feedback where you feel it's necessary... She shares my svn??? But all her stuff is ALL her lol. Don't think I did spriest plz  that's 100% mentally  and i think that she's currently working out the best way to handle the random bug like that, since she personally didn't experience that  lol
> 
> Sent from my phone.


Oh ok. I don't see her. But would you mind telling her the issues. Thanks 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Oh ok. I don't see her. But would you mind telling her the issues. Thanks 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


she'll see it, don't worry :-) lol she likes helping people as much as i do haha 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk

----------


## kkdown

@Xelper
Would u please include the "PQR.EXE" when update the zip file on the first page ?Cause some person like me live behind some Great Firewall,and it would be much difficult or expensive to find a Sock5 proxy than a Http one. ; )

----------


## svs

> Anyone got a good resto sham profile? Could only find one and it was megaupload ><


Onya_resto2 is the latest, using it myself: Onya_resto2




> Can someone show me the newest ret paladins rotation?


Xelper's Ret PvE pushing amazing numbers (32k on dummy with il390): Retribution by Xelper

----------


## hbkx1

Looks like the decursive addon breaks pqr anyone know a good addon to show curses/debuffs and click to dispell

----------


## kzmz

> Profile updates, package includes:
> *Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Fire PvP, Arcane PvE)
> *Priest* (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
> *Hunter* (MM PvE, Survival PvE)
> *Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
> *Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
> *Death Knight* (Frost PvP)
> *Shaman* (Elemental PvE)
> Also included 2 text files with code necesary to auto gather herbs and archaelogy fragments
> ...


Hi all, I'm playing in the russian realm, and
when I try to use this profile gives this error

enus language pack is required to use this profile property

Can you do something to make it work on Russian realms?

----------


## Kaolla

> Looks like the decursive addon breaks pqr anyone know a good addon to show curses/debuffs and click to dispell


I've found Grid or VuhDo, coupled with Clique, to be more versatile than Decursive regardless.

Still interesting that there's a conflict.

----------


## svs

> Hi all, I'm playing in the russian realm, and
> when I try to use this profile gives this error
> 
> enus language pack is required to use this profile property
> 
> Can you do something to make it work on Russian realms?


Just ignore those messages, all profiles are working fine with russian client

----------


## derfred

> which version of the trinket do u have?
> 
> Code:
> 
> local EoU = { 109748, 107966, 109750 } -- LFR, Normal, Heroiclocal bUS = UnitBuffID("player", 53365)local bPoF = UnitBuffID("player",51271)local TrinketType = nillocal hasTrinket = falsefor i=13, 14 do -- We're checking both possible Trinket Slots for the trinket local ItemSlotID = GetInventoryItemID("player", i) -- We're going to find out which trinket you have (LFR, Normal, Heroic) and save that number to run our checks on) for y=1, 3 do if ItemSlotID == EoU[y] then hasTrinket = true TrinketType = y end endend--We're checking that hasTrinket is no longer false, and TrinketType is not nilif hasTrinket and TrinketType then -- We're checking if we currently have Titanic Strength buff on us if UnitBuffID("player", EoU[TrinketType]) then -- If we have the Buff, now we're checking if the count number is 10 or higher (I always do greater than or equal to for bugs sakes) if select(4, UnitBuffID("player", EoU[TrinketType])) >= 10 then -- Now we're checking if Unholy Strength and Pillar of Frost are both up if bUS and bPoF then -- If everything works out, it should cast properly return true end end endend
> Not even remotely tested...... but maybe that would work? 
> 
> *edit* as you can see i'm home now, so willing to write out some more experimental code for u to try XD
> 
> If this doesn't cause an error, but still casts before u reach your 10 count and buffs on...... somewhere in your profile there is something else casting it.....




Afraid to bring bad news again, doesnt work. However it doesnt cast raise dead at all now, so i guess thats some improvements =)

Oh and ive got the normal version of eye of unmaking (107966)

And i also dont want to have "Unholy Strength" as a requirement for casting raise dead, just want pillar of frost and synapse springs with 10 stacks of titanic strength from the trinket.

Thanks for the help!

----------


## cokx

Cokx Warlock PVP Profile
Tested @ 2400RBG and 2100 3on3 with only full Honor Gear!!!

cokx_Warlock_PVP_1.01.rar

Pet abilities like purge and interrupt are loaded via interrupt profile

- right shift mouseover fear and after that unstable affliction
- right control mouseover curse of exhaustion
- right alt mass fear

- left shift soulswap mouseover
- left control stop rotation
- left alt petfollow + soul harvest

Specials:
Focus -> Curse of Tongues or Weakness
Autopurge from felhunter
Mouseover TOTEMKILLER !!!
Mouseover Banish

Buttons you'll need:
Racials
Deathcoil
DemonSoul
Demonic Circle
Shadow Ward
Healthstone
Instant Summon pet with Soulburn
Rain of Fire
Dark Intent

Cokx Paladin PVP Profile
Some minor changes

cokx_Paladin_PVP_2.0.rar

----------


## expunge

> Hey bubba. I was using your Spriest profile in DS yesterday. It was working perfectly until Warmaster fight. I noticed it only attacks the big adds, but no sapper, drakes. Of crouse drakes are important tast for casters. Even with mouse over it wasent doing anything at all. No cast no nothing, just the big adds and boss.


Then you haven't updated to the latest one. She fixed this, amazingly, I might add. The only issue I have run into is that on Madness, on the arms, it doesn't cast DP. Not sure why.

----------


## leonel916

> Then you haven't updated to the latest one. She fixed this, amazingly, I might add. The only issue I have run into is that on Madness, on the arms, it doesn't cast DP. Not sure why.


Actully I do have the latest one v5.3 , I was using it last night didn't work

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

----------


## cokx

Hm with PQR 2.07 my Interrupt doenst seems to work oO

----------


## Schmidty47

> *PQInterface v2.0*
> 
> quick post for now will update later with images and more information
> 
> General
> powered by events sent directly from the bot itselfCompletely redesigned interfacedetailed tool-tipsall frames re-sizable with your mouse wheeldouble click the remote to enable or disable the ability logaccess options via minimap button, LDB plugin or blizzard interface optionsAbility Log
>  Keeps track of abilities cast by PQRStart Time: records the time PQR started sending the ability.Cast Time: records when WoW successfully casts the spell.*
> 
> *Profile Developers**
> ...





I have no idea how to download/install this

----------


## cokx

ok, ive fixed it.
in "interrupt" you cant put pet spellids in the spellid option thing...
you must write
CastSpellByID(19674,"target")

----------


## cokx

here is the fixed warlock pvp profile
cokx_Warlock_PVP_1.01.rar

----------


## Pumpurum

> @fluxflux: Are you absolutely sure you upgraded to the 5.4 version? I tested it in LFR myself last night and I had absolutely no problems with either the standard or advanced rotation. Spells and abilities was executed in the order and fashion they should be under manual circumstances. Did you restart WoW/PQR/reloaded your UI before starting PQR again?
> 
> Edit: You probably haven't re-tweaked the level offsets on some abilities. Archangel and Shadowfiend only fires on mobs 3+ levels than you, and/or bosses.


Also after the update 5.4 decided to check in the LFR.
Ultraxion: does not work auto pressing button Hour of Twilight \ Fading Light Debuff.
Warmaster Blackhorn everything worked perfectly (standart rotation multidoting).
But later in the raid Warmaster Blackhorn HM(phase 1), on the Twilight Assault Drake and Melee adds (target \ focus \ mouseover) cast only SW: P and MB.
Synapse Springs (Synapse Springs - Spell - World of Warcraft) is not used automatically.
Tell me please what I need to edit the standart \ advanced profiles to remove all check on the instance and the level of the mob in the target \ focus \ mouseover?

----------


## MastaRage

> I have no idea how to download/install this


Treat this as like an other addon for WoW, put it into your addon folder inside the Interface folder.

----------


## fluxflux

i Have the same problems

+ Ultraxion he cast in advanced mindflay mindflay (this is okii) but then vamiric touch (shit) Mindblast mindspike wit aa and sf (iss perfect) only the vamiric touch iss shit

i used mentally´s 5,4 version

----------


## cahonez89

any Shadow Priest PvP rotation floating about anywhere?

----------


## fluxflux

> in "interrupt" you cant put pet spellids in the spellid option thing...
> you must write


my own interupts or interupts what i want to interupt?

is there a option to interupt all what i have in my target?

----------


## Xelper

Just a reminder for those that use the Ultraxion thing:

Make sure "Cancel Channel" is set to true for your click ability if your class normally casts any channels during a normal rotation such as Mind Flay, Drain Soul, etc. If you do not then it will skip over this ability while you are channeling.

Also be sure that it is near, or at, the top of your rotation.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

On the topic, Killing Spree for Combat Rogues needs to be canceled prior to action: /click ExtraActionButton1



```
    	CancelUnitBuff("player", 51690) --Killing Spree
```

----------


## xNEC

Hey guys.

Could anyone help me doing the ability config for my UH DK?
I'm just not able to make him using Necrotic Strike eveytime when the healabsorb debuff expired.
But when the debuff is on my target, he should use Scourge Strike, Plaque Strike etc.

Should Necrotic Strike have a higher priority than Plaque Strike or Scourge Strike?

/Edit

This is a PVP profile

----------


## Meatglue

> Cokx Warlock PVP Profile
> Tested @ 2400RBG and 2100 3on3 with only full Honor Gear!!!
> 
> cokx_Warlock_PVP_1.01.rar
> 
> Pet abilities like purge and interrupt are loaded via interrupt profile
> 
> - right shift mouseover fear and after that unstable affliction
> - right control mouseover curse of exhaustion
> ...


Nice work once again. 
Remember any changes to the Holy profile?
Just a little curious.

----------


## sheuron

> Hi all, I'm playing in the russian realm, and
> when I try to use this profile gives this error
> 
> enus language pack is required to use this profile property
> 
> Can you do something to make it work on Russian realms?


Use search function, someone post russian localización before.

----------


## Taran32

> Use search function, someone post russian localización before.


PMed you Sheuron but never heard back. Any way to modify some of your existing profiles to work for leveling with the new function Xelper added?

----------


## betebete

Hey, great bot and work!
I have been trying PQR as holy paladin with the 3-19-2012 Bubba hpally and 2-4-2012 bubba Hpally.
Neither really work for me.
Either i get tons of (500+) lua errors when i try to start it, or it wont heal. Sometimes it starts without the lua errors, but healing is irradic(?). 
Am i using the wrong hpala profiles? Anyone else than me had issues with this?

----------


## kickmydog

> Cokx Warlock PVP Profile
> Tested @ 2400RBG and 2100 3on3 with only full Honor Gear!!!
> 
> cokx_Warlock_PVP_1.01.rar
> 
> Pet abilities like purge and interrupt are loaded via interrupt profile
> 
> - right shift mouseover fear and after that unstable affliction
> - right control mouseover curse of exhaustion
> ...


Is there any particular reason you have an interrupt folder in there, I looked through the code and I didn't spot any differences between yours and Xelper's.

----------


## kickmydog

I'm trying to add some support to various racials, for hunters. So far I have Orc and Blood Elf, if you play a troll or other race with a useful racial please PM me with when the best time to use such things would be and I'll try and code in some support for that.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Beta 4.5.1 -
> Keybinds:
> -) Hold Left Alt - Hammer of Justice
> 
> Changelog:
> *Updated Cleanse (Should work again, accidentally put a return true in the wrong location >.<)
> *Updated Hand of Sacrifice (Untested, but in Rotation)
> *Updated Hand of Salvation (Untested, but in Rotation)
> *Fixed Hammer of Wrath (In Rotation)
> ...


Download Link: Latest HPally in Download Section

When you are on the newer version ^^^^^^ You can use the PQR Update Feature to get the latest updates if you don't know how to use SVN

----------


## Shayden85

> I'm trying to add some support to various racials, for hunters. So far I have Orc and Blood Elf, if you play a troll or other race with a useful racial please PM me with when the best time to use such things would be and I'll try and code in some support for that.


I tried your cc in LFR some days ago and i it's good but sometimes quite often it just stands there not firing any shot until maybe 2-3 second later.
But maybe it's just me having this problem ?

----------


## Kinkeh

> Download Link: Latest HPally in Download Section
> 
> When you are on the newer version ^^^^^^ You can use the PQR Update Feature to get the latest updates if you don't know how to use SVN


It's not bad but I can't go into a dungeon(ilvl 383) with No MO without there being a wipe either, nor could I probably use the normal version :3 I've only been using it in LFR though, 16-18kish HPS on madness with the normal no mouse over version.

----------


## crystal_tech

> I'm trying to add some support to various racials, for hunters. So far I have Orc and Blood Elf, if you play a troll or other race with a useful racial please PM me with when the best time to use such things would be and I'll try and code in some support for that.


update my profile and take a look all hunter races should be there. just that some require right alt key to use them.

----------


## fluxflux

@Mentally or Bubba

How i can disable the mob lvl check? i want to go ulduar lk and there is a prob with the shadow profil with the lvl´s from the mobs

----------


## bu_ba_911

> It's not bad but I can't go into a dungeon(ilvl 383) with No MO without there being a wipe either, nor could I probably use the normal version :3 I've only been using it in LFR though, 16-18kish HPS on madness with the normal no mouse over version.


I've used my profile to keep a 353 tank alive in randoms no sweat.... what is it doing for you that it shouldn't be?

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk

----------


## kickmydog

> I tried your cc in LFR some days ago and i it's good but sometimes quite often it just stands there not firing any shot until maybe 2-3 second later.
> But maybe it's just me having this problem ?


Yeah that is the time to die code. I was having some issues with it last night too, so I've just removed it in my latest profile that should be coming out tonight.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

Is there any way to analyze profile code performance?

----------


## crystal_tech

the time to die code was missing a var setting when it was first ran (caused the errors) its fixed and has been running fine for me with no delays and such.

----------


## Shayden85

> Yeah that is the time to die code. I was having some issues with it last night too, so I've just removed it in my latest profile that should be coming out tonight.


Sweet, cant wait, just got second hunter up to 85 so i will try it out for some hours when you release it.

----------


## Shayden85

> update my profile and take a look all hunter races should be there. just that some require right alt key to use them.


Im a human hunter and the cc gets stuck on the blood elf racial for several seconds. :/

----------


## ipass

@Schmidty47



I have no idea how to download/install this 



PQInterface .7z ....You unzipped/rar to your World Of Warcraft\Interface\Addons Folder

example c:\Program Files\World Of Warcraft\Interface\Addons

It should make a PQInterface folder in your addons Folder...

It should Work:P If it Dosent Try Disabling some Addons you have already Installed:P

Hope this Helps!


Ipass

----------


## Shayden85

> @Schmidty47
> 
> Quote Originally Posted by diesall View Post
> PQInterface v2.0
> 
> quick post for now will update later with images and more information
> 
> General
> powered by events sent directly from the bot itself
> ...


You know that there are a quote button ? :P

----------


## Xelper

> Is there any way to analyze profile code performance?


Not a really easy way.. You can analyze on a per-ability basis though if you are worried about something taking a lot of resources to run...

Make an ability look like:


```
local startTime = GetTime()
ABILITY CODE HERE
local endTime = GetTime()
print("Ability took "..(endTime-startTime).." seconds to execute.")
```

Ofcourse you can't return true or anything in the ability code, but you can test out any theorys on how long something takes to run...
This does only go down to the millisecond though, so if something takes less than a millisecond to run it might not be informative.

----------


## rtillman

Cant seem to find a post about adding new rotation profiles into the new pqr bot. do i extract it from winrar into the profiles folder? i tried that and it didnt work. any help much appreciated thanks

----------


## Shayden85

> Cant seem to find a post about adding new rotation profiles into the new pqr bot. do i extract it from winrar into the profiles folder? i tried that and it didnt work. any help much appreciated thanks


Do you put the rotation in the right class folder ? There should be several folders in the profile folder

HUNTER
MAGE
WARRIOR
etc
etc

----------


## rtillman

ahh perfect thank you! now im having a problem with starting the rotation. i use the shift control x and it wont start for some reason.

----------


## diesall

> Not a really easy way.. You can analyze on a per-ability basis though if you are worried about something taking a lot of resources to run...
> 
> Make an ability look like:
> 
> 
> ```
> local startTime = GetTime()
> ABILITY CODE HERE
> local endTime = GetTime()
> ...


lua runs asynchronously, so for loops, function calls, etc.... GetTime() wont actually do anything at all, how ever there is a profiling tool for lua that will work

try using this



```
local startTime = debugprofilestop();
...ABILITY CODE HERE...
print("Ability took "..(debugprofilestop()-startTime).." seconds to execute.")
```

alternatively to check how long each loop of the rotation takes make a copy of the profile into a new profile and change all return trues in abilities to false, then make a new ability at the start of the profile with
PQR_StartDebug = debugprofilestop();
and at the end of the rotation with 
print("Rotation cycle took "..(debugprofilestop()-PQR_StartDebug).." seconds to execute.")

----------


## Kinkeh

> I've used my profile to keep a 353 tank alive in randoms no sweat.... what is it doing for you that it shouldn't be?
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


I'm just running dungeons > enable mouse over and manually put beacon on the tank(doesn't put it on for some reason), but it just doesn't seem to be getting heals off fast enough and someone dies or I die, etc I manually click them if they get low...habbit, doesn't seem to help it :P

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I'm just running dungeons > enable mouse over and manually put beacon on the tank(doesn't put it on for some reason), but it just doesn't seem to be getting heals off fast enough and someone dies or I die, etc I manually click them if they get low...habbit, doesn't seem to help it :P


there's no beacon coded.... haven't been happy with any of the previous ones, and didn't add in a Mouseover + Modifier one yet....

so people get hurt and you just sit there not doing anything???

----------


## Mpzor

kickmydog: How do I edit the settings in your profiles so that pqr wont cast cobra shot if its above 70focus? I have the 2set bonus and it keeps using cobra as high as 90 focus. Or do I have to change the settings for when it should use AS as a focus dumper? Tried to look at your code in notepad++, but I didnt understand a damn thing :P 

And is it possible to make the "bot" stop applying Serpent Sting to the corruptions? They die rather fast either way and its kinda annoying when i'm on fiery grip duty and it keeps adding SS to the corruption. Atm im just switching the profile off when I have to deal with a corruption, but I feel like that ****s up the rotation as I just take over in the middle if you know what I mean. Thank you

----------


## Kinkeh

> there's no beacon coded.... haven't been happy with any of the previous ones, and didn't add in a Mouseover + Modifier one yet....
> 
> so people get hurt and you just sit there not doing anything???


It heals, just I don't think it's getting the heals off fast enough or to people properly, like half the raid will be half health and it would take like 30 seconds to get everyone up, also couldn't you just beacon from focus? I don't see it being a problem having to focus the tank, I do that anyways.

----------


## betebete

> It heals, just I don't think it's getting the heals off fast enough or to people properly, like half the raid will be half health and it would take like 30 seconds to get everyone up, also couldn't you just beacon from focus? I don't see it being a problem having to focus the tank, I do that anyways.


I think this is the same problem i had.. When i was not getting the LUA errors (500 of them) anyway.

----------


## Xelper

PQR v2.0.8 Released
Run PQRUpdater.exe to download. If you do not have PQRUpdater.exe download it from the 1st post on this thread.

-Interrupt List and Settings are now in XML files located in the Data directory. You can now copy and paste them to other PQR installs. This also means that settings should never be lost on a PQR update. (Except for this one time.)
-Abilities that use CastSpellByID() and CastSpellByName() will now trigger an event so that they show up in PQInterface.

----------


## Kinkeh

> PQR v2.0.8 Released
> Run PQRUpdater.exe to download. If you do not have PQRUpdater.exe download it from the 1st post on this thread.
> 
> -Interrupt List and Settings are now in XML files located in the Data directory. You can now copy and paste them to other PQR installs. This also means that settings should never be lost on a PQR update. (Except for this one time.)
> -Abilities that use CastSpellByID() and CastSpellByName() will now trigger an event so that they show up in PQInterface.


Thank you, was getting annoying to have to add 30 spells over and over again :X

----------


## crystal_tech

> Im a human hunter and the cc gets stuck on the blood elf racial for several seconds. :/


did you add the 'Racial - Human' to the rotation and remove 'Racial - Blood Elf'?

----------


## crystal_tech

> kickmydog: How do I edit the settings in your profiles so that pqr wont cast cobra shot if its above 70focus? I have the 2set bonus and it keeps using cobra as high as 90 focus. Or do I have to change the settings for when it should use AS as a focus dumper? Tried to look at your code in notepad++, but I didnt understand a damn thing :P 
> 
> And is it possible to make the "bot" stop applying Serpent Sting to the corruptions? They die rather fast either way and its kinda annoying when i'm on fiery grip duty and it keeps adding SS to the corruption. Atm im just switching the profile off when I have to deal with a corruption, but I feel like that ****s up the rotation as I just take over in the middle if you know what I mean. Thank you


for the serpent sting issue try this



```
local mobid = tonumber(UnitGUID("target"):sub(-13, -9), 16) --returns npc id

PQ_SwitchToHawk() --aspect switching
if IsLeftControlKeyDown() then return false end --i use this to turn off ss during multishots
if UnitDebuffID("target", 1978, "PLAYER") == nil and mobid ~= 56162 then return true end -- if ss is missing and target is not corruption then cast ss
```

hope that helps.

also if you use my profiles update using pqr2 current verison is 2.0.0.6e

----------


## Shayden85

> did you add the 'Racial - Human' to the rotation and remove 'Racial - Blood Elf'?


No i havent

----------


## kickmydog

> kickmydog: How do I edit the settings in your profiles so that pqr wont cast cobra shot if its above 70focus? I have the 2set bonus and it keeps using cobra as high as 90 focus. Or do I have to change the settings for when it should use AS as a focus dumper? Tried to look at your code in notepad++, but I didnt understand a damn thing :P 
> 
> And is it possible to make the "bot" stop applying Serpent Sting to the corruptions? They die rather fast either way and its kinda annoying when i'm on fiery grip duty and it keeps adding SS to the corruption. Atm im just switching the profile off when I have to deal with a corruption, but I feel like that ****s up the rotation as I just take over in the middle if you know what I mean. Thank you


Go into edit ability and pick out SV arcane shot. Then look at the focus levels there generally the logic for the focus conservation is if explosive shot and black arrow are due to be off cooldown soon, it will build up focus so that they can be cast instantly without a pause. I wouldn't recommend changing it, but it's there that you would change it. That way arcane shot will dump more to bleed off the focus.

Cobra shot doesn't have any focus limiting code in it, since it only goes off if other abilities are returning false.

For the serpent sting, I would check the code that Crystal_tech gave you.

----------


## leetspeaker

what bout mop beta offsets?

----------


## saga3180

> what bout mop beta offsets?


There is none till Xelper can get ahold of an account with Beta

----------


## Xelper

> what bout mop beta offsets?


If you want MoP beta offsets I am going to need access to an account for an hour or so. I don't care to level, or even really play MoP besides making sure PQR works for the monk class... so whoever lets me use an account for a bit won't need to worry about me kicking them off.

----------


## imdasandman

> If you want MoP beta offsets I am going to need access to an account for an hour or so. I don't care to level, or even really play MoP besides making sure PQR works for the monk class... so whoever lets me use an account for a bit won't need to worry about me kicking them off.


Wish I had one for ya man

----------


## bu_ba_911

Trying out a new Beacon of Light...... This one will be the smartest of them all that I've tried to use so far.... If it works fine in my LFR.... I'll have a new version out soon

----------


## Meatglue

@Mentally

Would i tbe a good idea to add mouseover dots for pvp profile? I am using Valma's warlock profiles and the love the mouseover rape. I really enjoy not having to use a modifier with this just a straight mouseover.

----------


## Kaolla

> Hey guys.
> 
> Could anyone help me doing the ability config for my UH DK?
> I'm just not able to make him using Necrotic Strike eveytime when the healabsorb debuff expired.
> But when the debuff is on my target, he should use Scourge Strike, Plaque Strike etc.
> 
> Should Necrotic Strike have a higher priority than Plaque Strike or Scourge Strike?
> 
> /Edit
> ...


Assuming your Necrotic Strike debuff is checked for properly, that ability should be above the others.

I should note that Necrotic stacking is the only truly effective playstyle for Unholy, unless you have access to a T2 weapon and dumb opponents. That said, I'd be happy to help; send me a PM  :Smile:  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

----------


## cokx

> Is there any particular reason you have an interrupt folder in there, I looked through the code and I didn't spot any differences between yours and Xelper's.


Yes, i added purge from felhunter, so the rotation wont get stuck if the pet is los to its target

----------


## bu_ba_911

For the record..... All you people who experience random pauses in my rotation that you can't explain....... either learn to face your targets, or please don't have any targets selected....

I coded in Hammer of Wrath and Crusader Strike..... If you aren't facing your target and either are trying to cast, there's currently no way for me to check if you're facing the target or not.... I will start adding some mana checks to disable those spells when you're low on mana to conserve as much as possible in those long fights where u need every little bit (and maybe health checks on PQR_CustomTargetHP as well so u don't lose a GCD)

I experienced the pause only when i was afking and not paying attention to my surroundings.... so if u don't want to experience those pauses either remove them rotation or pay attention to ur surroundings  :Stick Out Tongue: 

New beacon works great. If there's ever any issue with ur Beacon Target..... It will have an alert pop-up.... Very hard to miss  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Techz

Hi all 

Can i ask are all the updated profiles getting posted in the first post now or are they spread through the posts not been on here for a while just need to know if i have to go back through the posts?

Many Thanks

Techz

----------


## betebete

> Message: [string " -- Only takes effect when we're 85 ..."]:97: attempt to index global 'PQ_Spell' (a nil value)
> Time: 03/24/12 11:48:53
> Count: 501
> Stack: [string " -- Only takes effect when we're 85 ..."]:97: in function `?'
> [string "..."]:587: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "..."]:365: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
> [string "..."]:137: in function <[string "..."]:72>
> 
> Locals: (*temporary) = nil
> ...


This is the error i get when i activate Holy bubb pala.
I have not tried with other profiles since i only have a paladin.

Anyway, tried with all addons disabled.. Still this Lua error appears.
The count goes to well over a thousand, i stopped it when it got that far.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> This is the error i get when i activate Holy bubb pala.
> I have not tried with other profiles since i only have a paladin.
> 
> Anyway, tried with all addons disabled.. Still this Lua error appears.
> The count goes to well over a thousand, i stopped it when it got that far.


I'm getting tired of writing this......... put the data file in the data folder....... problem solved

----------


## fluxflux

@ Buba how i can disable the mob lvl check in mentallys script? for running lvl 80 raids?

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

hey, @kickmydog i cant seem to get your latest MMPVP to aspect switch. though BMPVP and SVPVP aspect switching works perfect xD

if you could help me out that would be amazing =] thanks man.

edit: nvm, found error, you have "switch to hawk" in steady shot code rather then "switch to fox". btw your profiles so sexy. do u have a paypal acct i can donate to bro?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Beta 4.6 -
> MAKE SURE YOU HAVE THE DATA FILE IN THE DATA FOLDER!!!!!
> 
> Keybinds:
> -) Hold Left Alt - Hammer of Justice
> -) HoldLeft Control - Beacon of Light on Mouseover
> 
> Changelog:
> *Added Beacon of Light on Mouseover and recast on Low Time Remaining.
> ...


Update either through SVN or the Built in Profile Updater....... Let me know of any bugs or issues you are experiencing!!!

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @ Buba how i can disable the mob lvl check in mentallys script? for running lvl 80 raids?



the level checks are in the Shadowfiend and Archangel abilities..... just remove them if u don't want them

----------


## Kaedenzi

It says on the Wiki that the Warlock profile is already there, but for me it isn't. Has anyone got any Warlock(Affliction would be great, though) profiles I could have?

----------


## imdasandman

> Hi all 
> 
> Can i ask are all the updated profiles getting posted in the first post now or are they spread through the posts not been on here for a while just need to know if i have to go back through the posts?
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> Techz


mine is in the wiki which is what xelpher has the dk stuff linked to... It is upto the profile creaters to update the wiki for their own projects... If what you are looking for is not there than use the search function and waddle through it for an hour  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## imdasandman

> It says on the Wiki that the Warlock profile is already there, but for me it isn't. Has anyone got any Warlock(Affliction would be great, though) profiles I could have?


Valma makes awesome warlock prfoiles be sure to rep her when you get a chance

valma-pqr-profiles - Advanced PQR profiles - Google Project Hosting

----------


## Xelper

@people using google code to host their profiles... I found a way you can still use google SVN and the PQR built in update functionality:

Here is a link to what an XML looks like when you view it via the web link ("Browse Source"):
BubbaHoly_PALADIN_Rotations.xml - bubba-pqr-profiles - Bubba & Mentally's PQR Profiles - Google Project Hosting
Obviously that is no good, If you go to that page you see on the right side a "View raw file" button. This brings you to this:
http://bubba-pqr-profiles.googlecode..._Rotations.xml

Use that second link for your download links. Now when someone clicks update in PQR they will download the latest checkin of your profile and you don't need to waste time copying it to another web host. Just make sure you don't change the directory structure on your SVN.

So for bubba, for example, he already has profiles out there that links to dropbox:
Update your PQR profiles on dropbox one last time, but change the link in those Dropbox files to point back to Google Code. Now anyone that hits Download Update with the download directed at Dropbox will download a copy with the new Google Code link.

----------


## BHLDepression

COming back to wow today, thank god this thing is still here. lol

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @people using google code to host their profiles... I found a way you can still use google SVN and the PQR built in update functionality:
> 
> Here is a link to what an XML looks like when you view it via the web link ("Browse Source"):
> BubbaHoly_PALADIN_Rotations.xml - bubba-pqr-profiles - Bubba & Mentally's PQR Profiles - Google Project Hosting
> Obviously that is no good, If you go to that page you see on the right side a "View raw file" button. This brings you to this:
> http://bubba-pqr-profiles.googlecode..._Rotations.xml
> 
> Use that second link for your download links. Now when someone clicks update in PQR they will download the latest checkin of your profile and you don't need to waste time copying it to another web host. Just make sure you don't change the directory structure on your SVN.
> 
> ...


lol was using that before when I was testing the easiest way to do it, but when the bug existed for the spaces in a name for mentally's profile, I just decided to make it dropbox universally  :Stick Out Tongue:  now that the bug is fixed I probably will change back over :-) 

Thx for looking out for us and trying to find the easiest ways  :Big Grin: 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk

----------


## cukiemunster

With Valma's profile, can you not use Chatter? I get this error when trying to use the Destro profile, and after words nothing will work, I have to reload my ui, then relaunch PQR to get another profile to work.

```
Date: 2012-03-24 11:41:41
ID: 1
Error occured in: AddOn: Chatter
Count: 1
Message: Error: AddOn Chatter attempted to call a forbidden function (CastSpellByID()) from a tainted execution path.
Debug:
   [C]: CastSpellByID()
   [string "..."]:508: PQR_CastAbility()
   [string "..."]:374: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
   [string "..."]:137:
      [string "..."]:72
AddOns:
  Zoom, v
  Swatter, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
  NPCScan, v4.3.0.2
  NPCScanOverlay, v4.3.0.1
  NPCScanOverlayBroker, v1.1.3
  Ace3, v
  ACP, v3.3.17 
  Alert, v2.2
  AtlasLootLoader, vv6.05.04
  AucAdvanced, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
  AucFilterBasic, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
  AucFilterOutlier, v5.13.5258.5187(5.13/embedded)
  AucMatchUndercut, v5.13.5258.5232(5.13/embedded)
  AucStatHistogram, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
  AucStatiLevel, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
  AucStatPurchased, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
  AucStatSales, v5.13.5258.4838(5.13/embedded)
  AucStatSimple, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
  AucStatStdDev, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
  AucStatWOWEcon, v5.13.5258.4828(5.13/embedded)
  AucUtilAHWindowControl, v5.13.5258.5133(5.13/embedded)
  AucUtilAppraiser, v5.13.5258.5241(5.13/embedded)
  AucUtilAskPrice, v5.13.5258.5160(5.13/embedded)
  AucUtilAutoMagic, v5.13.5258.5224(5.13/embedded)
  AucUtilCompactUI, v5.13.5258.5254(5.13/embedded)
  AucUtilEasyBuyout, v5.13.5258.5241(5.13/embedded)
  AucUtilFixAH, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
  AucUtilItemSuggest, v5.13.5258.5224(5.13/embedded)
  AucUtilPriceLevel, v5.13.5258.5241(5.13/embedded)
  AucUtilScanButton, v5.13.5258.5153(5.13/embedded)
  AucUtilScanFinish, v5.13.5258.5153(5.13/embedded)
  AucUtilScanProgress, v5.13.5258.4979(5.13/embedded)
  AucUtilScanStart, v5.13.5258.5153(5.13/embedded)
  AucUtilSearchUI, v5.13.5258.5254(5.13/embedded)
  AucUtilSimpleAuction, v5.13.5258.5210(5.13/embedded)
  AucUtilVendMarkup, v5.13.5258.4828(5.13/embedded)
  Auctionator, v3.0.0
  AutoConfirmLoot, v2.0.0
  AutoProfitX2, v4.301
  Babylonian, v5.1.DEV.312(/embedded)
  Bartender4, v4.4.20.1
  BeanCounter, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
  BrokerPortals, v1.8.26
  Carbonite, v4.3
  CarboniteTransfer, v1.01
  Chatter, v1.0
  Clique, vv40300-1.5.1
  CombustionHelper, v2.9.1
  Configator, v5.1.DEV.312(/embedded)
  DBMCore, v
  DBMLDB, v
  DebugLib, v5.1.DEV.312(/embedded)
  EasyMail, v
  Enchantrix, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
  EnchantrixBarker, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
  epgplootmaster, v0.6.18
  epgplootmasterml, v0.6.18
  GearScore, v4.11.00.00
  Grid, v4.3.2.1458
  Informant, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
  LibExtraTip, v5.12.DEV.319(/embedded)
  LibSharedMedia30, v3.0-62
  LibStub, v
  LootFilter, v3.20
  MailGet2, v
  MikScrollingBattleText, v5.6.113
  Omen, v3.1.6
  OmniCC, v4.3.2
  Quartz, v3.0.8
  Recount, v
  SexyCooldown, v0.6.16
  SexyMap, v
  SharedMedia, v3.0.4-179
  SlideBar, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
  SpellstealPartyLinks, v3.3.6
  Stubby, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
  TidyMinimap, v0.8
  TipHelper, v5.12.DEV.315(/embedded)
  Titan, v5.0.12.40300 - Revision 519
  TitanBag, v5.0.12.40300
  TitanClock, v5.0.12.40300
  TitanGold, v5.0.12.40300
  TitanLocation, v5.0.12.40300
  TitanLootType, v5.0.12.40300
  TitanPerformance, v5.0.12.40300
  TitanRepair, v5.0.12.40300
  TitanVolume, v5.0.12.40300
  TitanXP, v5.0.12.40300
  TrinketMenu, v
  XPerl, v3.2.1
  XPerlArcaneBar, v
  XPerlParty, v
  XPerlPartyPet, v
  XPerlPlayer, v
  XPerlPlayerBuffs, v
  XPerlPlayerPet, v
  XPerlRaidAdmin, v
  XPerlRaidFrames, v
  XPerlRaidHelper, v
  XPerlRaidPets, v
  XPerlTarget, v
  XPerlTargetTarget, v
  YorsahjAutomaticRaidwarnings, v1.2d
  BlizRuntimeLib_enUS v4.3.3.40300 <us>
  (ck=cc4)
```

----------


## kickmydog

> hey, @kickmydog i cant seem to get your latest MMPVP to aspect switch. though BMPVP and SVPVP aspect switching works perfect xD
> 
> if you could help me out that would be amazing =] thanks man.
> 
> edit: nvm, found error, you have "switch to hawk" in steady shot code rather then "switch to fox". btw your profiles so sexy. do u have a paypal acct i can donate to bro?


Thanks, I will have this fixed for the next build.

----------


## sheuron

Profile updates, package includes:
*Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Fire PvP, Arcane PvE)
*Priest* (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
*Hunter* (MM PvE, Survival PvE)
*Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
*Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
*Death Knight* (Frost PvP)
*Shaman* (Elemental PvE)
*Druid* (Feral Tank PvE, Resto PvE)
Also included 2 text files with code necesary to auto gather herbs and archaelogy fragments

http://goo.gl/rseZ0

- New preliminar DRUID rotations, still missing few spells, my druid is lvl 70

----------


## Pumpurum

> @ Buba how i can disable the mob lvl check in mentallys script? for running lvl 80 raids?


Tested on the training dummy 60-70lvl in town and on the elite 70 + in the Outlands. You open with Notepad Mentally (Shadow PvE) _PRIEST_Abilities.xml and remove all line 

```
 and select (2, PQ_UnitInfo (&quot; target &quot;)) / Pressure (&quot; target &quot;) &gt; select (2, PQ_UnitInfo (&quot; player &quot;))
```

 or PQR ability editor 

```
	and select(2,PQ_UnitInfo("target")) / Pressure("target") > select(2,PQ_UnitInfo("player"))
```

This break function PQ_unitinfo and pressure (added by Sheuron), but I could not understand what they are. Now all the skills of the rotating cast correctly on mobs of any level in target\focus\mouseover

----------


## fluxflux

yeah thats perfect thy my friend

----------


## K-Z

i am using the disc pvp profile for priest, anyone can help me, to improve the player of mending, to use it more often? or better? plz help ty

----------


## Meatglue

> Yes, i added purge from felhunter, so the rotation wont get stuck if the pet is los to its target


Are you thinking of using the auto update profile downlaod option on your profiles?

----------


## xMaddhatterx

was there ever an elemental and warlock rotation posted? does anyone have an updated list?

----------


## farnumdizzle

> Valma makes awesome warlock prfoiles be sure to rep her when you get a chance
> 
> valma-pqr-profiles - Advanced PQR profiles - Google Project Hosting


@ Maddhatter: there's the warlock profile for you....It was just on the previous page.

----------


## Dotdk

Hey all. 
what are this profiles write in? i will try to make my own but need a little help with software and other. 
Hope somone can and will help.

----------


## Xelper

They are written in Lua. See the 1st post for a general idea of how they work, but more importantly see:
World of Warcraft API - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft
Lua 5.2 Reference Manual - contents

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> Profile updates, package includes:
> *Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Fire PvP, Arcane PvE)
> *Priest* (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
> *Hunter* (MM PvE, Survival PvE)
> *Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
> *Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
> *Death Knight* (Frost PvP)
> *Shaman* (Elemental PvE)
> *Druid* (Feral Tank PvE, Resto PvE)
> ...


Thanks for another update Sheuron! Will give the druid profile a go later  :Smile:  Any plans for a Blood DK profile? I love your Prot Warrior profile right now.

----------


## K-Z

i am using the disc pvp profile for priest, anyone can help me, to improve the player of mending, to use it more often? or better? plz help ty

----------


## abndrew82

> Profile updates, package includes:
> *Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Fire PvP, Arcane PvE)
> *Priest* (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
> *Hunter* (MM PvE, Survival PvE)
> *Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
> *Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
> *Death Knight* (Frost PvP)
> *Shaman* (Elemental PvE)
> *Druid* (Feral Tank PvE, Resto PvE)
> ...


Any change log info for the Prot War / Mage ones.

GF been using your fire mage and loves it, but curious if something we need to update depending what was changed, it was running really well for her as was.

Thanks

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Any change log info for the Prot War / Mage ones.
> 
> GF been using your fire mage and loves it, but curious if something we need to update depending what was changed, it was running really well for her as was.
> 
> Thanks


u can always just make a backup of the old one >.>

----------


## MastaRage

> u can always just make a backup of the old one >.>


I think he means he wants to know what has changed.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I think he means he wants to know what has changed.


no he asked if it was worth upgrading because the one they have works really good for them...... so if u just make a backup and try the new one.... problem solved  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## abndrew82

Yeah either way, I will probably go that route, add a second one with those profiles and run them both on dummy to see if any major dps changes

----------


## K-Z

plz anyone can explain how i can improve the use of player of mending in pvp profile for priest
plzzz

----------


## Shayden85

> did you add the 'Racial - Human' to the rotation and remove 'Racial - Blood Elf'?


How do i remove the blood elf racial from the rotation. I tried it my self but i cant even get the rotation to work i just get error on start.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> How do i remove the blood elf racial from the rotation. I tried it my self but i cant even get the rotation to work i just get error on start.


KMD should have a fix for that in the workings....

but you can do this as well



```
if not IsSpellKnown(25046) then return false end
```

just throw that at the very top of the Arcane Torrent ability code.....

----------


## firepong

Gave rep to a9058727 and was going to give Mentally some as well, but I've spread to much rep for today. The rep was for the Bleed Code that was posted a week ago. Just finally got around to putting it in my profile. 

Will post up the newest profile in a little bit and it will also have the links embedded in it for auto updates  :Wink:

----------


## MastaRage

> KMD should have a fix for that in the workings....
> 
> but you can do this as well
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if not IsSpellKnown(25046) then return false end
> ```
> ...


In Crystal_tech's profile in the rotation editor you can switch out the blood elf for ur race, and KMD is in the process of adding support.

----------


## Kaolla

> plz anyone can explain how i can improve the use of player of mending in pvp profile for priest
> plzzz


Depending on which PVP Disc profile you're using, change the health threshold for casting it to some higher percentage. This isn't necessarily more efficient, but you will use it more often. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

----------


## me28791

kickmydog grabbed your new hunter profiles (ones I was using were from 4 mnths ago), works great for BM aspect switching etc, but will not use KC bosses in 5 mans random crap that I kill while herbing, training dummy. tryed to switch from the BM: KC to the all and same thing just thought should post it  :Smile: 

even tried just putting kill command by itself in its own rotation and still nothing no idea if its me

----------


## K-Z

i have this setting for player of mending, i dont know how to fix it (im using the xmdisc profile posted in the section of priest, in main page)

if havemending == nil 
and PQR_CustomTargetHP < 100
then return true end

----------


## me28791

> i have this setting for player of mending, i dont know how to fix it (im using the xmdisc profile posted in the section of priest, in main page)
> 
> if havemending == nil 
> and PQR_CustomTargetHP < 100
> then return true end


would use if off cd and the player doesnt have pom, if your only healing 1 person or a few wouldn't go off as much, and also check on how high in the priorty it is

----------


## K-Z

but does not do that, it even cast it, i dont know why.

----------


## travis2861

I've had this idea for tricks code for a while but being that i'm not a programmer by any stretch i'll just leave the idea here for someone to hopefully use.
The idea is that say you have a focus target, great it will tricks him but say your in LFR would there be any way for the code to have a table set up to tricks the class
that would benefit from it the most while not breaking the functionality of having the focus target option.

thx and GL  :Smile: 
never stop all you profile devs what your doing/supporting is amazing!

----------


## cukiemunster

bu_ba, just curious, but what are the profiles in the WIP folder?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> bu_ba, just curious, but what are the profiles in the WIP folder?


Work In Progress..... When I feel they're Ready...... I move them to their Class Folder and they are the new Solid and Reliable Product  :Smile: 

Mentally also puts some of her WIP's in there from time to time....

----------


## me28791

> I've had this idea for tricks code for a while but being that i'm not a programmer by any stretch i'll just leave the idea here for someone to hopefully use.
> The idea is that say you have a focus target, great it will tricks him but say your in LFR would there be any way for the code to have a table set up to tricks the class
> that would benefit from it the most while not breaking the functionality of having the focus target option.
> 
> thx and GL 
> never stop all you profile devs what your doing/supporting is amazing!


have a look at kickmydogs md code should md to a tank even in a raid, should be pretty easy to swtich for a tricks

----------


## travis2861

> have a look at kickmydogs md code should md to a tank even in a raid, should be pretty easy to swtich for a tricks


I'm not talking about tricksing a tank, i'm talking about tricksing a DPS and the section of code choosing a specific class for the most DPS gain to the raid.
But also maintaining the ability to choose who you want to tricks.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I'm not talking about tricksing a tank, i'm talking about tricksing a DPS and the section of code doing that to a specific class for the most DPS gain to the raid.
> But also maintaining the ability to choose who you want to tricks.



lawl....... u would use that same code but instead of looking for a tank, u would look for a certain class..... ONLY when a focus target doesn't exists  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## cukiemunster

> Work In Progress..... When I feel they're Ready...... I move them to their Class Folder and they are the new Solid and Reliable Product 
> 
> Mentally also puts some of her WIP's in there from time to time....


Gotcha. Next question is any chance you could possibly name your folders the same as PQR 2? Just makes it easier for copying over. Otherwise i end up with duplicate class folders, PQR with all caps, DEATHKNIGHT, and yours, Death Knights. Not a real "problem", just wondering how hard this would be to change in your SVN  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## firepong

> Gotcha. Next question is any chance you could possibly name your folders the same as PQR 2? Just makes it easier for copying over. Otherwise i end up with duplicate class folders, PQR with all caps, DEATHKNIGHT, and yours, Death Knights. Not a real "problem", just wondering how hard this would be to change in your SVN


It wouldn't be to hard. He would just have to go in and Rename the folder in SVN. I've got my SVN setup the same way PQR folder base is. 

Also, after I get done updating my feral DPS profile to my liking, I'll have it and my SVN links posted. Till then, stay tuned  :Wink:

----------


## firepong

Ok, here is a updated FireKitteh Profile, version 2.1

Changelog:
-Added in Mentally's Bleed code.
-Added in check for Ultraxion and if fighting him, will only cast mangle and skip Shred.
-Added in links in Rotation Editor to directly update profile from within PQR.
-Minor Updates?

If you guys notice a DPS loss with this build, let me know. Here's the link:

http://pqrotation-profiles.googlecod...ittehDRUID.rar

If there is a DPS loss, just revert back to version 2.0m which is in my signature.

EDIT* FORGOT TO INCLUDE THE DATA FILE, SO GO IN AND UPDATE THE PROFILE FIRST BEFORE YOU RUN IT!
EDIT** 27 minuts later (10:49 PM)... If your profile version is 2.1, please update to 2.2. Fixed a bug I had encountered.
EDIT*** Does anyone know of any other bosses that need to be added in for the Mangle instead of Shred check? only major one I could think of was Ultraxion.

----------


## Deva

Haven't tested it yet, but one suggestion/request - could you rename your data file to PQR_firepong.lua? I'm keeping my data files separated into functions (like the functionBleeds) while I work on them, and although they're almost identical, this one almost overwrote mine (good thing for confirmation dialogs). :P

It'll also help when you need to add other stuff to the file later.

Edit: I/we might also need to take diesall's advice of additional prefixing to keep functions from interfering with each other, but I'm not sure if that would cause problems or not yet. Maybe they can clarify if this is necessary or not.

----------


## firepong

> Haven't tested it yet, but one suggestion/request - could you rename your data file to PQR_firepong.lua? I'm keeping my data files separated into functions (like the functionBleeds) while I work on them, and although they're almost identical, this one almost overwrote mine (good thing for confirmation dialogs). :P
> 
> It'll also help when you need to add other stuff to the file later.
> 
> Edit: I/we might also need to take diesall's advice of additional prefixing to keep functions from interfering with each other, but I'm not sure if that would cause problems or not yet. Maybe they can clarify if this is necessary or not.


Will do. Honestly didn't think about any of that . Guess I should have  :Big Grin: 

EDIT* Changes made. Download new link with updated links for Data files. Will have to update profile once downloaded as again, Data file isn't archived. Some people would just complain because they didn't bother to copy the data file over  :Wink: 

http://pqrotation-profiles.googlecod...tehDRUID22.rar

AGAIN, UPDATE PROFILE AFTER DOWNLOADED AND EXTRACTED TO PQROTATION PROFILES DIRECTORY!

----------


## lilmonkey

> Will do. Honestly didn't think about any of that . Guess I should have 
> 
> EDIT* Changes made. Download new link with updated links for Data files. Will have to update profile once downloaded as again, Data file isn't archived. Some people would just complain because they didn't bother to copy the data file over 
> 
> http://pqrotation-profiles.googlecod...tehDRUID22.rar
> 
> AGAIN, UPDATE PROFILE AFTER DOWNLOADED AND EXTRACTED TO PQROTATION PROFILES DIRECTORY!



Ok after updating from 2.1 to 2.2 i am encountering a LUA error
Message: [string " -- Variables ..."]:3: attempt to call global 'PQR_BleedDebuff' (a nil value)
Time: 03/25/12 16:05:19
Count: 93
Stack: [C]: in function `PQR_BleedDebuff'
[string " -- Variables ..."]:3: in function `?'
[string "..."]:567: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "..."]:365: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "..."]:137: in function <[string "..."]:72>

EDIT*** after some more testing it seems to only happen with the kittycleave profile and not the Ultraxion one :/
EDIT**** Seems to be a problem with mangle

----------


## dklcfr

> EDIT*** Does anyone know of any other bosses that need to be added in for the Mangle instead of Shred check? only major one I could think of was Ultraxion.


 how about ragnaros?

----------


## Deva

> Ok after updating from 2.1 to 2.2 i am encountering a LUA error
> Message: [string " -- Variables ..."]:3: attempt to call global 'PQR_BleedDebuff' (a nil value)
> Time: 03/25/12 16:05:19
> Count: 93
> Stack: [C]: in function `PQR_BleedDebuff'
> [string " -- Variables ..."]:3: in function `?'
> [string "..."]:567: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "..."]:365: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
> [string "..."]:137: in function <[string "..."]:72>
> ...


I haven't looked at the actual profile yet, but sounds like you need to open the rotation and download the update, like they said... it should place the data file in the correct folder, then just restart PQR and it should work... unless firepong updated the function name, in which case, just see what the function name is in the new data file and change it in either the variables ability, or in the abilities that use it.

----------


## lilmonkey

> I haven't looked at the actual profile yet, but sounds like you need to open the rotation and download the update, like they said... it should place the data file in the correct folder, then just restart PQR and it should work.


I have done all that prior to actually testing the profile

----------


## firepong

> I have done all that prior to actually testing the profile


New update has been pushed. Had some syntax problems (forgot to save change when I changed things around in profile  :Wink: ) Update to 2.3 and this will be fixed.




> how about ragnaros?


Also, I added Ragnaros to the profile. Let me know how it goes on Ragnaros. I had already did Fireland's earlier in the week on my druid, so I can't try it. But it should work no problem.

EDIT* After everything gets worked out and people let me know how it's going, this will replace the link in my signature if it performs just as good. I know I'm pulling the same DPS on dummies, but that doesn't stand up against what it will actually do on a boss fight.

P.S. If you want it to pop Berserk with Tiger's Fury, add it back into the rotation right under Tiger's Fury. I have it taken out because of needing to pop them myself (For example, on Spine and Warmaster).

----------


## lilmonkey

> New update has been pushed. Had some syntax problems (forgot to save change when I changed things around in profile ) Update to 2.3 and this will be fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I added Ragnaros to the profile. Let me know how it goes on Ragnaros. I had already did Fireland's earlier in the week on my druid, so I can't try it. But it should work no problem.
> 
> EDIT* After everything gets worked out and people let me know how it's going, this will replace the link in my signature if it performs just as good. I know I'm pulling the same DPS on dummies, but that doesn't stand up against what it will actually do on a boss fight.
> 
> P.S. If you want it to pop Berserk with Tiger's Fury, add it back into the rotation right under Tiger's Fury. I have it taken out because of needing to pop them myself (For example, on Spine and Warmaster).




Ok now it is refusing to use Shred on dummies(haven't tested on anything else yet!)

----------


## firepong

> Ok now it is refusing to use Shred on dummies(haven't tested on anything else yet!)


Raider's Target Dummies are in the Data file for Mangle only. Remove it from PQR_Firepong.lua under local myTable.

Just a fair warning to anyone else about testing on target dummies, I do not take the damage from them as absolute. If you want to prove a difference between the DPS of my old file and this upgraded one, at least go into a heroic. Target dummies mean jack as your missing 99% of your raid buffs. Atleast in a heroic, you get the buff as well as party buffs  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## lilmonkey

> Raider's Target Dummies are in the Data file for Mangle only. Remove it from PQR_Firepong.lua under local myTable.
> 
> Just a fair warning to anyone else about testing on target dummies, I do not take the damage from them as absolute. If you want to prove a difference between the DPS of my old file and this upgraded one, at least go into a heroic. Target dummies mean jack as your missing 99% of your raid buffs. Atleast in a heroic, you get the buff as well as party buffs


I'll be doing some DS Heroics in a few hours, shall post your profiles dps numbers after im done.

----------


## firepong

> I'll be doing some DS Heroics in a few hours, shall post your profiles dps numbers after im done.


Since your running on Heroic, if they make you stay out on any of the phases on Ultraxion, make sure that you have -- Special Events -- removed from the KittyCleave rotation or IT WILL BE hitting all of the buttons for Heroic Will. Just a fair warning. I have it removed from my rotation because I have to stay out on a few phases, but it was added back in because more people I'm sure are not doing Heroic Dragon Soul. I have only seen a few posts here of people who use my profile in Heroic. So I went with the majority for my releases and left it in.

EDIT* Just thought of something. For Fireland's bosses, does anyone think Majordomo Staghelm should be added to it as well? I know when I do it, to up DPS, my raid lets me stay behind him when were doing reg instead of heroic because of shred spam instead of mangle spam.

Any input would be appreciated.

EDIT** And, I'm off to bed. I'll take a look at the posts later, if there is any, about my profile. For anyone that knows their way around Google Code, I would appreciate it if you submitted bugs on there for the profiles as it will make it much easier for me to see when I'm not on the site as I will be notified when their is a bug report added.

EDIT*** Hey lilmomnkey, if you can, if you wipe on any bosses more than once, can you switch to my old profile and try it when you come back? That will give me a difinitive answer on if the DPS is the same, better, or worse. IF you don't know how to do this, just take my old profile and instead of it being the same name as the one you downloaded, rename the files to this (on the old rotation and abilities):

Firekitteh2_DRUID_Abilities.xml and Firekitteh2_DRUID_Rotations.xml. Just add the 2 after Firekitteh. And when you go to the drop down menu to select the rotations, make sure you have both of them up by looking at the author in parentheses after KittyCleave. 1 will be KittyCleave(firekitteh) and the other will be KittyCleave(firekitteh2). Take note of the 2 on the second one.

----------


## EGY

Hey Sheuron,
I use and appreciate your profiles a lot. I want to give rep but web site does not allow me to do so. 
I would like to send you a donation to do my part. I have sent you a PM requesting your email for a payment via paypal 
but never received a response. Is it possible for you to post your email for donations or any other means ? 
EGY

----------


## me28791

> Since your running on Heroic, if they make you stay out on any of the phases on Ultraxion, make sure that you have -- Special Events -- removed from the KittyCleave rotation or IT WILL BE hitting all of the buttons for Heroic Will. Just a fair warning. I have it removed from my rotation because I have to stay out on a few phases, but it was added back in because more people I'm sure are not doing Heroic Dragon Soul. I have only seen a few posts here of people who use my profile in Heroic. So I went with the majority for my releases and left it in.
> 
> EDIT* Just thought of something. For Fireland's bosses, does anyone think Majordomo Staghelm should be added to it as well? I know when I do it, to up DPS, my raid lets me stay behind him when were doing reg instead of heroic because of shred spam instead of mangle spam.
> 
> Any input would be appreciated.
> 
> EDIT** And, I'm off to bed. I'll take a look at the posts later, if there is any, about my profile. For anyone that knows their way around Google Code, I would appreciate it if you submitted bugs on there for the profiles as it will make it much easier for me to see when I'm not on the site as I will be notified when their is a bug report added.
> 
> EDIT*** Hey lilmomnkey, if you can, if you wipe on any bosses more than once, can you switch to my old profile and try it when you come back? That will give me a difinitive answer on if the DPS is the same, better, or worse. IF you don't know how to do this, just take my old profile and instead of it being the same name as the one you downloaded, rename the files to this (on the old rotation and abilities):
> ...


stand in the arm pit it almost looks like you are dpsing nothing but that lets you shred and take a scythe

like have to have your head directly int the armpit while you face the raid kinda

----------


## lilmonkey

@firepong 
unfortunately i was made to heal most of the DS but on yor'sahj heroic your 2.3 profile seemed to only cast 1 shred throughout the fight (yes i was behind the boss and slimes)

----------


## travis2861

> lawl....... u would use that same code but instead of looking for a tank, u would look for a certain class..... ONLY when a focus target doesn't exists


I'm a scrub a the coding buba  :Frown:  thanks for clearing that up and sorry @me28791 if i sounded like a smart ass.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> I'm not talking about tricksing a tank, i'm talking about tricksing a DPS and the section of code choosing a specific class for the most DPS gain to the raid.
> But also maintaining the ability to choose who you want to tricks.


You don't tricks per class, you trick the highest dps no matter what they are.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Sheuron thanks for the updates I've tried out the bearprofile and its awesome! One question though, how could I add into the rotation an ability that stops the rotation each time I press down left alt (so I can do battleress and what not) and resumes when I let go of left alt-button?

----------


## me28791

> Sheuron thanks for the updates I've tried out the bearprofile and its awesome! One question though, how could I add into the rotation an ability that stops the rotation each time I press down left alt (so I can do battleress and what not) and resumes when I let go of left alt-button?


you could add in a mouseover rebirth there are quite a few floating in the profiles, it will pause rotation rebirth and resume

----------


## bu_ba_911

> You don't tricks per class, you trick the highest dps no matter what they are.


lol just stealing this straight from Elv's UI Data Text, this is how they do DPS meters for player...... Now incorporating this into a Data files seems like the number one reason I would include a Data File mandatory XD

I think I might just try  :Stick Out Tongue:  haha



```
local E, L, P, G = unpack(select(2, ...)); --Inport: Engine, Locales, ProfileDB, GlobalDB
local DT = E:GetModule('DataTexts')

local events = {SWING_DAMAGE = true, RANGE_DAMAGE = true, SPELL_DAMAGE = true, SPELL_PERIODIC_DAMAGE = true, DAMAGE_SHIELD = true, DAMAGE_SPLIT = true, SPELL_EXTRA_ATTACKS = true}
local playerID, petID
local DMGTotal, lastDMGAmount = 0, 0
local combatTime = 0
local timeStamp = 0
local lastSegment = 0
local lastPanel
local displayString = '';

local function Reset()
	timeStamp = 0
	combatTime = 0
	DMGTotal = 0
	lastDMGAmount = 0
end	

local function GetDPS(self)
	local DPS
	if DMGTotal == 0 or combatTime == 0 then
		DPS = "0.0"
	else
		DPS = (DMGTotal) / (combatTime)
	end
	self.text:SetFormattedText(displayString, L["DPS"]..': ', DPS)
end

local function OnEvent(self, event, ...)
	lastPanel = self
	
	if event == "PLAYER_ENTERING_WORLD" then
		playerID = UnitGUID('player')
	elseif event == 'PLAYER_REGEN_DISABLED' or event == "PLAYER_LEAVE_COMBAT" then
		local now = time()
		if now - lastSegment > 20 then --time since the last segment
			Reset()
		end
		lastSegment = now
	elseif event == 'COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED' then
		if not events[select(2, ...)] then return end

		-- only use events from the player
		local id = select(4, ...)

		if id == playerID or id == petID then
			if timeStamp == 0 then timeStamp = select(1, ...) end
			lastSegment = timeStamp
			combatTime = select(1, ...) - timeStamp
			if select(2, ...) == "SWING_DAMAGE" then
				lastDMGAmount = select(12, ...)
			else
				lastDMGAmount = select(15, ...)
			end

			DMGTotal = DMGTotal + lastDMGAmount
		end
	elseif event == UNIT_PET then
		petID = UnitGUID("pet")
	end
	
	GetDPS(self)
end

local function OnClick(self)
	Reset()
	GetDPS(self)
end

local function ValueColorUpdate(hex, r, g, b)
	displayString = string.join("", "%s", hex, "%.1f|r")

	if lastPanel ~= nil then
		OnEvent(lastPanel)
	end
end
E['valueColorUpdateFuncs'][ValueColorUpdate] = true;

--[[
	DT:RegisterDatatext(name, events, eventFunc, updateFunc, clickFunc, onEnterFunc)

	name - name of the datatext (required)
	events - must be a table with string values of event names to register
	eventFunc - function that gets fired when an event gets triggered
	updateFunc - onUpdate script target function
	click - function to fire when clicking the datatext
	onEnterFunc - function to fire OnEnter
]]
DT:RegisterDatatext('DPS', {'PLAYER_ENTERING_WORLD', 'COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED', "PLAYER_LEAVE_COMBAT", 'PLAYER_REGEN_DISABLED', 'UNIT_PET'}, OnEvent, nil, OnClick)
```

would just need to make this register everyone instead of focus on player...... would hate to look at recount's..... im sure their code is way more indepth  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kickmydog

> kickmydog grabbed your new hunter profiles (ones I was using were from 4 mnths ago), works great for BM aspect switching etc, but will not use KC bosses in 5 mans random crap that I kill while herbing, training dummy. tryed to switch from the BM: KC to the all and same thing just thought should post it 
> 
> even tried just putting kill command by itself in its own rotation and still nothing no idea if its me


Well, do not use the All:Kill Command, this is only for using Kill Command if you are out of range of the target and have excess focus to dump. The only limiting factor on the BM:Kill Command is that your pet is in range of the target. I tried testing this, but I have had no problem with the BM: Kill Command in raids or 5 mans in the last couple hours. I'll need more information in order to track down this problem.

----------


## K-Z

rly guys plz is only one spell i need to fix, can anyone help me with dat? (pvp profile priest dicipline) (player of mending)

----------


## Kinky

> *Mentally's Shadow Priest Profile v5.5*
> I've done a few changes, though I've been sick so I haven't had the luxury of messing around too much with it the last couple of days.
> *25.03.2012:*
> - Temporarily removed the pressure function and level check function from all abilities. It only seemed to confuse people (for some reason?) and didn't really mount up to my expected results, I'll find some other way to incorporate them later without anyone needing to preference-edit the profile.
> 
> *Downloads:*
> Mentally's Shadow Priest Profile v.5.5 @ Google Code
> You can also go into *Rotation Editor* > *Select my Profile* > *Download Update*


I hope you guys enjoy! This time I verified the profile before actually uploading it. I did not add in Synapse Springs as per requested yet, but I have included the Troll Racial along with Mind Sear (Bound to Alt, change as you see fit, also not included in any rotation yet.)

We changed paths on the SVN to allow people to directly sync it up through their PQR folder, and after you've performed an update on my new version, it'll read directly from our SVN repo. so make sure you have the latest PQR!

- Mentally.

----------


## firepong

> stand in the arm pit it almost looks like you are dpsing nothing but that lets you shred and take a scythe
> 
> like have to have your head directly int the armpit while you face the raid kinda


I've never had a problem shreding on Deathwing, in any direction. The mechanics lets you shred on every part of Deathwing, Corruption, arm, head and all. Were you wanting me to add a mangle only code in there for somewhere? Because it would be useless considering my above statement.




> @firepong 
> unfortunately i was made to heal most of the DS but on yor'sahj heroic your 2.3 profile seemed to only cast 1 shred throughout the fight (yes i was behind the boss and slimes)


I don't see why this would be. What does your damage meters show for shred? He is not in the specified code for mangle only and there's no way he would be unless your client is something other than English. If it is, you will need to go into PQR_Firepong.lua and change every boss name in there to your language. 

Still, this code would not stop shred on that boss anyways, there's just no way you could get Yor'sahj out of Ultraxion, Raider's Training Dummy or Ragnaros :confused:

----------


## kickmydog

HUNTER_PQR2_V5.rar

Updated my profile.

Changes:

MM dps rotation has improved, Arcane Shot will no longer fire right after an Aimed Shot when focus is very high and Chimera Shot is ready to fire.
SV dps rotation has improved, adjusted the logic for focus conservation when Black Arrow is close to being off cool down. So more arcane shot dumping.

Testing

There are a couple abilities labeled as test. If you want to test them out if they work for you, feedback is appreciated if they work for you, and if they do not, let me know what you were doing. PM with that so I don't have to wade through loads of pages of this thread  :Embarrassment:

----------


## imdasandman

I updated my profile to use the built in updating feature of PQR so if you do not use SVN than please goto 

Downloads - imdasandmandeathknight - PQR rotation for Deathknights - Google Project Hosting download this last version than after that all you need to do is hit the update button in PQR  :Big Grin: ... If you use SVN just update to revision 4 as it also includes the self updating feature.

----------


## Shayden85

> HUNTER_PQR2_V5.rar
> 
> Updated my profile.
> 
> Changes:
> 
> MM dps rotation has improved, Arcane Shot will no longer fire right after an Aimed Shot when focus is very high and Chimera Shot is ready to fire.
> SV dps rotation has improved, adjusted the logic for focus conservation when Black Arrow is close to being off cool down. So more arcane shot dumping.
> 
> ...


Sweet, gonna test it right away.

Did you update the "extreme soloing" anything ?

----------


## jayrizzle

Does anyone have 3.3.5 profiles?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Does anyone have 3.3.5 profiles?


*edit* not i don't have 3.3.5 profiles

clear ur sent messages along with inbox messages  :Stick Out Tongue:  can't send u the code if u don't got room XD

----------


## jayrizzle

> clear ur sent messages along with inbox messages  can't send u the code if u don't got room XD


Ah sorry about that, ok it's cleared xD. Also I have a quick question, I'm using PQR in high rated arenas and I've seen players (namely casters and healers) juke cast the auto interrupt. Is there anyway around this?

----------


## frII

*kickmydog*
Thanks for your greate profiles!Have i question.
Your SV solo target profile dodnt working,but AOE SV working great.I saw people asking somthing about race they playing...,aybe thoose qiestions was not adressed to you...
Any way.I play troll hunter.And Solo SV profile dont working.Should i add/change something?
Best regards.

----------


## Gabbz

Regarding mangle when ferals should shred. I think its a bug in PQR that sometimes mangle instead of shred. 

I tested a rotation where Shred is the second last ability and mangle the last. I have a toggle function that toggles between shred or mangle. So even if i should shred alot of mangles are being done. Perhaps something fishy with energy since mangle cost less then shred.

----------


## MastaRage

> *kickmydog*
> Thanks for your greate profiles!Have i question.
> Your SV solo target profile dodnt working,but AOE SV working great.I saw people asking somthing about race they playing...,aybe thoose qiestions was not adressed to you...
> Any way.I play troll hunter.And Solo SV profile dont working.Should i add/change something?
> Best regards.


Is this an issue from the latest update 2.5? Because I've used all his updates except the latest (not until tonight), and have gone 5/8 H DS.

----------


## kickmydog

> *kickmydog*
> Thanks for your greate profiles!Have i question.
> Your SV solo target profile dodnt working,but AOE SV working great.I saw people asking somthing about race they playing...,aybe thoose qiestions was not adressed to you...
> Any way.I play troll hunter.And Solo SV profile dont working.Should i add/change something?
> Best regards.


Odd i spent 40m on the target dummy before i uploaded it, i didnt have any trouble with it. need more info that it didnt work i'm afraid

----------


## firepong

> *kickmydog*
> Thanks for your greate profiles!Have i question.
> Your SV solo target profile dodnt working,but AOE SV working great.I saw people asking somthing about race they playing...,aybe thoose qiestions was not adressed to you...
> Any way.I play troll hunter.And Solo SV profile dont working.Should i add/change something?
> Best regards.


Probably the fastest way to figure out the problem is to turn on debugging (basic is fine) and see if it is stopping on the race facials. If it does stop on one of the radios, just remove it and add the one for your class  :Wink: 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk

----------


## bu_ba_911

Alright.... I'm about to release my Release Candidate for PvE HPally Rewrite.... is there any issues I should know about other than False Positives on Beacon (fixed a couple already) and errors in Cleanse (this caused some false positives in Beacon)?

I finished Rewriting GoAK, Divine Favor, Hand of Protection.... and fixed those couple bugs

*edit*
would people be interested in me adding Pets to the Auto Target list for healing?

*edit*
Lawl after fixing the Cleanse code.... went into a BG to verify fix....

----------


## frII

> Probably the fastest way to figure out the problem is to turn on debugging (basic is fine) and see if it is stopping on the race facials. If it does stop on one of the radios, just remove it and add the one for your class 
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


Gonna try debug mode.
Hope this count as "more info" for kickmydog=)

----------


## Shayden85

> *kickmydog*
> Thanks for your greate profiles!Have i question.
> Your SV solo target profile dodnt working,but AOE SV working great.I saw people asking somthing about race they playing...,aybe thoose qiestions was not adressed to you...
> Any way.I play troll hunter.And Solo SV profile dont working.Should i add/change something?
> Best regards.


Works for me on dummy

----------


## shortround8

Arena-Tournament | Where the Challenge Begins

Does anyone have any working profiles for WOTLK?

----------


## yodaman

Silly question here....would anyone know who to save this in a format that PQR could read it?.....copy / paste to no avail  :Frown:  

https://code.google.com/p/pqr-svn-pr...%2FRestoration

----------


## bu_ba_911

Updated my Profile to RC 1.0  :Big Grin: 
If no major issues arise.... I'm replacing the current profile in the Paladin Folder on my SVN with this one as the one you can rely on raiding with  :Smile: 




> RC 1.0 -MAKE SURE YOU HAVE THE DATA FILE IN THE DATA FOLDER!!!!!
> 
> Keybinds:
> -) Hold Left Alt - Hammer of Justice
> -) Hold Left Control - Beacon of Light on Mouseover
> -) Hold Left Shift - Hand of Protection on Mouseover
> 
> Changelog:
> *Added Beacon of Light on Mouseover and recast on Low Time Remaining.
> ...

----------


## Dotdk

What software do you guys use to create this profiles ? Notepad ++ ? or a xml editor? i know its writed in lua are thats right? or me that thinking wrong?

----------


## kayonekayone

> Updated my Profile to RC 1.0 
> If no major issues arise.... I'm replacing the current profile in the Paladin Folder on my SVN with this one as the one you can rely on raiding with


4.5.1 ? where can i find?

----------


## firepong

> What software do you guys use to create this profiles ? Notepad ++ ? or a xml editor? i know its writed in lua are thats right? or me that thinking wrong?


I don't even use Notepad ++. I just use the built in ability editor for my profiles. The only file I use Notepad ++ for is the external Data file for my rotations. 

And, its time to shut my computer down for a little bit. Gotta take it out to the shop and blow all the dust out. Don't want it to blow up in my face one of these days  :Wink:

----------


## yodaman

_would anyone know who to save this in a format that PQR could read it?.....copy / paste to no avail 

https://code.google.com/p/pqr-svn-pr...%2FRestoration_

I did'nt have my thinking cap on....."Save Page As..."

----------


## bu_ba_911

> 4.5.1 ? where can i find?


u're on 4.5.1?

a PQR Profile Update from Rotation Menu should be enough >.>

----------


## Deva

Just curious, to those building/testing Feral Druid rotations at the moment, I'd be interested to see the buff and debuff uptimes you get from your profiles in (for example) LFR, on a stationary fight like Ultraxion would be best. I know Skada can track these pretty easily, not sure about Recount. I'm building my profile around trying to match the uptimes seen on top logs (for relatively stationary fights) and so far, results have been good, I'd just like to see if you're getting the same results.

Edit: Also, @diesall, for that code you mentioned recently with the debug timing, could that/would that be the best method to use to "snapshot" something, or compare to a "snapshot"?

----------


## kayonekayone

> u're on 4.5.1?
> 
> a PQR Profile Update from Rotation Menu should be enough >.>


lol sry do not knew this, i like your new beacon meassage  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gabbz

Im at 96% for lat Ultraxion

----------


## noah11213

> Just curious, to those building/testing Feral Druid rotations at the moment, I'd be interested to see the buff and debuff uptimes you get from your profiles in (for example) LFR, on a stationary fight like Ultraxion would be best. I know Skada can track these pretty easily, not sure about Recount. I'm building my profile around trying to match the uptimes seen on top logs (for relatively stationary fights) and so far, results have been good, I'd just like to see if you're getting the same results.
> 
> Edit: Also, @diesall, for that code you mentioned recently with the debug timing, could that/would that be the best method to use to "snapshot" something, or compare to a "snapshot"?


Hi. I'm currently raiding DS Heroic. I'm using Gabbz profile. Ranked on 4/8 this week. Approx 96%uptime on savage roar, 92ish on Rip, 96% rake. Feral is normally my OS, Ilvl 396. Shitty trinkets. Haven't tested firepong's new one yet, was planning on queing lfr later to play around. Also, I'm reforged haste > mastery > crit.

----------


## bu_ba_911

lol no worries  :Big Grin: 

and i like the message to  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Meatglue

Has anyone else had issues with the stock Xelper interrupt ability? 
I did arena on DK and had 0 mind freezes against a Disc Priest using everything in the book. 
Not sure if this is just a class issue though as my mage will counterspell.
I checked the spell id in the initialize file and the mind freeze spell id is correct.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Has anyone else had issues with the stock Xelper interrupt ability? 
> I did arena on DK and had 0 mind freezes against a Disc Priest using everything in the book. 
> Not sure if this is just a class issue though as my mage will counterspell.
> I checked the spell id in the initialize file and the mind freeze spell id is correct.


do this real quick in game and let me know what it prints...

/script print(UnitClass("player"))

----------


## crystal_tech

> do this real quick in game and let me know what it prints...
> 
> /script print(UnitClass("player"))


if your undead its scourge sometimes.

----------


## daveyboyuk

Hey guys since pqr is evolving and getting better all the time is a 64bit version planned for the future would love to have it and im sure many others would also

----------


## Xelper

I just tested Mind Freeze, it works... Remember it requires Runic Power unless talented.

----------


## yourson

Anyone maintaining Warrior profile now when Boss is gone?

----------


## firepong

Update 2.4 pushed for my Feral DPS profile. Update and let me know how it goes.

Also, for the people that had my first download link, delete PQR_bleeddebuff.lua from your Data folder. It will interfere with what is in my updated PQR_Firepong.lua file.

----------


## Mpzor

> for the serpent sting issue try this
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local mobid = tonumber(UnitGUID("target"):sub(-13, -9), 16) --returns npc id
> 
> PQ_SwitchToHawk() --aspect switching
> if IsLeftControlKeyDown() then return false end --i use this to turn off ss during multishots
> ...


I added a part of your code to KMD's code and it did not work.

Here's the code:


```
if IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(1978), "target")  ~= 1 then return false end

F_SwitchToHawk()

if UnitDebuffID("target", 1978, "PLAYER") == nil and UnitHealth("target") > 100000 and mobid ~= 56162 then
	return true
end
```

Anything I have to change for it to work?  :Smile:  Cheers

----------


## Deva

Erm, well, make sure you actually have 


```
local mobid = tonumber(UnitGUID("target"):sub(-13, -9), 16) --returns npc id
```

above it, or else it doesn't know what "mobid" is.

@Gabbz, I finally got around to testing/looking at your profile, and I really, REALLY like what I see. I'm pulling about the same, give or take a couple hundred DPS, as the profile I was working on, and I like what you've done with Energy pooling. I see you even implemented Leafkiller's "SR/Rip desync" in there! I honestly don't know if I could even make any improvements here... if nothing else, I may try to push as much "reusable" code into a data file that should make your profile even easier to modify (I already tested swapping out your Mangle (debuff)/Faerie Fire code for mine, as well as changing the Shred No Check to my AddCombo function).

Edit: Great, now I have to figure out what else to work on. :P

----------


## kickmydog

> I added a part of your code to KMD's code and it did not work.
> 
> Here's the code:
> 
> 
> ```
> if IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(1978), "target")  ~= 1 then return false end
> 
> F_SwitchToHawk()
> ...


Beware that there are a couple of different mobid codes for corruptions, you may have to swap numbers until you find the one that works for the version of the fight that you are doing. Alternately you can target the mob you want the ID for and type the following in:



```
/script print(tonumber((UnitGUID("target")):sub(-12, -9), 16))
```

It should then print out on the screen the ID number for the mob you are targeting.

I should have a fix for this out when I put out my next version shortly, just trying to get the last few functions working for pvp. It will have mobid exclusion in the data file for serpent sting and black arrow. If you are going to be working on spine, message me I could do with a tester for the code. I don't guarantee that it will work hence why I need the testing, but it should enable me to simplify the process of adding mobs where dots are not wanted.

Currently I have in the mob list.



```
local mobIDList 	= { 	
						53891, -- Corruption
						56162, -- Corruption
						56161, -- Corruption
						53889, -- Corrupted Blood
						56188  -- Blistering Tentacles
					}
```

If you think of other mobs let me know.

Here is the link to the test profile at the moment. The PVP does not work so don't use it for pvp.

http://www.mediafire.com/?fuiy22il2bhollb

You will need to copy the data file into the data directory of PQR2.

It has further enhancements to the SV rotation for PVE, it should be perfect now, but let me know if you encounter trouble with it. Also please test the mob exclusion if you have a chance to.

----------


## diesall

> Has anyone else had issues with the stock Xelper interrupt ability? 
> I did arena on DK and had 0 mind freezes against a Disc Priest using everything in the book. 
> Not sure if this is just a class issue though as my mage will counterspell.
> I checked the spell id in the initialize file and the mind freeze spell id is correct.


interrupt all spells check box has been moved to the settings page now...

----------


## Ninjaderp

> you could add in a mouseover rebirth there are quite a few floating in the profiles, it will pause rotation rebirth and resume


Okay I know I've seen that in some profiles but I dont quite understand, do I need to mouseover the toons or will their icons work aswell?

Edit: I just took the combatress-ability from Xelpers feral-profile and put it in and it worked! Woho  :Big Grin:

----------


## kickmydog

> Okay I know I've seen that in some profiles but I dont quite understand, do I need to mouseover the toons or will their icons work aswell?


If they are in range it should work with either.

----------


## xdfragged

Does anyone have a pvp profile for a warrior?

----------


## Taran32

> Profile updates, package includes:
> *Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Fire PvP, Arcane PvE)
> *Priest* (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
> *Hunter* (MM PvE, Survival PvE)
> *Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
> *Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
> *Death Knight* (Frost PvP)
> *Shaman* (Elemental PvE)
> *Druid* (Feral Tank PvE, Resto PvE)
> ...


Were these supposed to work for leveling using Xelper's new "Skip Unknown" feature? Tried this as well hoping they would, and they still won't work on my 70 mage. Was wondering if you were ever going to add that feature in, or if there was something I needed to do manually.

----------


## Kinkeh

> do this real quick in game and let me know what it prints...


Just did another dungeon with your updated pally profile, people were at 10% health...it just sat there until I clicked on the person..makes no sense to me.

----------


## Shayden85

> Beware that there are a couple of different mobid codes for corruptions, you may have to swap numbers until you find the one that works for the version of the fight that you are doing. Alternately you can target the mob you want the ID for and type the following in:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> /script print(tonumber((UnitGUID("target")):sub(-12, -9), 16))
> ```
> 
> It should then print out on the screen the ID number for the mob you are targeting.
> ...


Cant send message to you as your inbox is full:

BM
It's switching aspect way to much when im moving making it look really bottish.
When i move and before he shoots he first go into hawk then fox for every shot he makes while running.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Cant send message to you as your inbox is full:
> 
> BM
> It's switching aspect way to much when im moving making it look really bottish.
> When i move and before he shoots he first go into hawk then fox for every shot he makes while running.


your moving too much lol

----------


## kickmydog

> Cant send message to you as your inbox is full:
> 
> BM
> It's switching aspect way to much when im moving making it look really bottish.
> When i move and before he shoots he first go into hawk then fox for every shot he makes while running.


Is it switching to fox when cobra is casting or when other shots are being cast? I haven't done anything to the BM profile in several weeks.

----------


## cahonez89

Does anyone know of a PvP shadow priest rotation?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Just did another dungeon with your updated pally profile, people were at 10% health...it just sat there until I clicked on the person..makes no sense to me.


Did you have any enemy selected? What fight? Where? Please give more info so maybe I can go try and recreate the scenario because I've been healing like a beast with it! (Go look at previous screenshot lol)

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk

----------


## BHLDepression

> Were these supposed to work for leveling using Xelper's new "Skip Unknown" feature? Tried this as well hoping they would, and they still won't work on my 70 mage. Was wondering if you were ever going to add that feature in, or if there was something I needed to do manually.


Where is this "Skip Unknown" feature?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> So I saw someone post theres a new option were it will just skip a spell if you dont have it.... Now I was wondering where is it? I cant seem to find it.


Its like right next to the recast delay timer in ability editor 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk

----------


## BHLDepression

> Were these supposed to work for leveling using Xelper's new "Skip Unknown" feature? Tried this as well hoping they would, and they still won't work on my 70 mage. Was wondering if you were ever going to add that feature in, or if there was something I needed to do manually.


Where is this "Skip Unknown" feature?

----------


## Taran32

> Where is this "Skip Unknown" feature?


It's on the bottom left hand corner if you open the Ability Editor of PQR and select a class/profile maker. The issue I'm having is that despite that feature being included, I can't get some profiles (namely Sheuron's) to work on my 70 mage. There seems to be the Lvl 85 requirement still in place somewhere, and I thought the Skip Unknown feature was supposed to be a work around for that. 

@Bubba 
Is there any way to make that work? He still has the disclaimer that "You must be 85 for this profile to work properly" built in when you start it, but I figured that would be moot with Xelper's new feature.

----------


## BHLDepression

Thank you both  :Smile: , sorry for the double post, thoguht I got rid of the other >.>

----------


## bu_ba_911

> It's on the bottom left hand corner if you open the Ability Editor of PQR and select a class/profile maker. The issue I'm having is that despite that feature being included, I can't get some profiles (namely Sheuron's) to work on my 70 mage. There seems to be the Lvl 85 requirement still in place somewhere, and I thought the Skip Unknown feature was supposed to be a work around for that. 
> 
> @Bubba 
> Is there any way to make that work? He still has the disclaimer that "You must be 85 for this profile to work properly" built in when you start it, but I figured that would be moot with Xelper's new feature.


I've said it before.... some profile writers interweave checks and abilities.... like only cast when target has x debuff on them that only y move and apply that you get at as higher level... stuff like that can still break a profile to keep it from running properly XD

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk

----------


## ipass

@Xelper

I was wondering if you add save button to current Interrupt Spell List?
Cuz everytime i update the new PQR ..whether update tool or dl new PQR version , it always overwrite's it.
So i'm back to square 1(

i was just wondering if this could be possible?

thanks for your input;P

Appreciate your hard work!


Ipass

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @Xelper
> 
> I was wondering if you add save button to current Interrupt Spell List?
> Cuz everytime i update the new PQR ..whether update tool or dl new PQR version , it always overwrite's it.
> So i'm back to square 1(
> 
> i was just wondering if this could be possible?
> 
> thanks for your input;P
> ...


latest PQR update moved the Settings List and Interrupt List to the Data Folder.... look there

----------


## ipass

ty bubba:P

Ipass

----------


## Dotdk

I have the problem when i use a profile and will attack somone i need to go in combat with the mob before its start. and in dungeons its not start when i target mobs we trying to kill and need to tab twice or click agian and agian at the mob what do i wrong? i have tryed the shaman elemental profile in the pack there is posted here.

----------


## me28791

> I've never had a problem shreding on Deathwing, in any direction. The mechanics lets you shred on every part of Deathwing, Corruption, arm, head and all. Were you wanting me to add a mangle only code in there for somewhere? Because it would be useless considering my above statement.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see why this would be. What does your damage meters show for shred? He is not in the specified code for mangle only and there's no way he would be unless your client is something other than English. If it is, you will need to go into PQR_Firepong.lua and change every boss name in there to your language. 
> 
> Still, this code would not stop shred on that boss anyways, there's just no way you could get Yor'sahj out of Ultraxion, Raider's Training Dummy or Ragnaros :confused:


calm down on the anger, you been doing mojodomo wrong, thats what I was trying to explain, where does deathwings armpit exsist?

on mojodomo you sit in his armpit and you can shred as well and take the scythe.....wait deathwing has a scythe attack?

as you said





> *snip*
> EDIT* Just thought of something. For Fireland's bosses, does anyone think Majordomo Staghelm should be added to it as well? I know when I do it, to up DPS, my raid lets me stay behind him when were doing reg instead of heroic because of shred spam instead of mangle spam.
> *snip*


maybe I am reading it wrong?
I did reply with



> stand in the arm pit it almost looks like you are dpsing nothing but that lets you shred and take a scythe
> 
> like have to have your head directly int the armpit while you face the raid kinda


and newest revision seemed to work good in a lfr I was forced to go on only did first 2 bosses tho

----------


## ipass

@Xelper

I was wondering if you add save button to current Interrupt Spell List?
Cuz everytime i update the new PQR ..whether update tool or dl new PQR version , it always overwrite's it.
So i'm back to square 1(

i was just wondering if this could be possible?

thanks for your input;P Bubba!

Appreciate all Profilers and Developers hard work!


Ipass

@Bubba ...I looked in Data folder ! It wasn't there after Update(

Actually i found out where it's saved to
System Drive/Documents and Settings/User/Local Settings/Application Data/
Folder called _
All your Preset Interrupt Settings in the User.Config.XML file!

but thanks for your info :Smile: 
Ipass

----------


## Familiar

How to convert profile from english to russian client?
Change words? or ID
looks like:
IsSpellInRange("Молния", "target") then
or
IsSpellInRange("spell id here", "target") then
or
IsSpellInRange(spell id here, "target") then

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> How to convert profile from english to russian client?
> Change words? or ID
> looks like:
> IsSpellInRange("Молния", "target") then
> or
> IsSpellInRange("spell id here", "target") then
> or
> IsSpellInRange(spell id here, "target") then




```
IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(57934), "focus")
```

----------


## Familiar

What about this?
if WaterTotem ~="Mana Tide Totem"
and this too -
local purgeinrange = IsSpellInRange("Purge", purgetarget)
if UnitIsEnemy("player",purgetarget) and purgeinrange == 1 then

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> What about this?
> if WaterTotem ~="Mana Tide Totem"
> and this too -
> local purgeinrange = IsSpellInRange("Purge", purgetarget)
> if UnitIsEnemy("player",purgetarget) and purgeinrange == 1 then


57934 is the Spell ID for Tricks of the Trade, it was merely an example, replace it will the spell ID you want. I use the addon idTip to get spell IDs.

----------


## DarkMassacre

For the arms warrior rotation is there a way to make it spam heroic strike every time it's off cd while deadly calm is up at the same time it casts OP MS and Slam. MS has no global CD so it can be macroed and spammed with other abilities and it costs no rage during deadly calm.

----------


## Xelper

> @Xelper
> 
> I was wondering if you add save button to current Interrupt Spell List?
> Cuz everytime i update the new PQR ..whether update tool or dl new PQR version , it always overwrite's it.
> So i'm back to square 1(
> 
> i was just wondering if this could be possible?


The latest version, 2.0.8, has moved the settings and interrupt list to XMLs in the PQR/Data folder. If you do not have them you will need to update. These files will not be overwritten on update and can be transferred to new installs. The upgrade to 2.0.8 will be the last time you lose settings.

Download the latest PQRUpdater from the main post.

EDIT: Once you get 2.0.8 you will need to select a WoW process before the default XMLs are created.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## Shayden85

> Is it switching to fox when cobra is casting or when other shots are being cast? I haven't done anything to the BM profile in several weeks.


Its when he is casting cobra, tried the SV specc to same there, it should stay in fox while moving atleast or stay in fox 2-3 sec after moving.

How can i remove the aspect switching ?

----------


## Deva

Not sure why you don't want aspect switching. Fox is really only useful while casting something with a cast time/while being on the move, but it comes at the cost of the loss of a couple thousand attack power. Switching to hawk to fire off the instant cast shots results in... you guessed it, more powerful instant cast shots. I'm using a slightly modified version of his older profile, but I doubt his new one works any differently with aspect switching since we're both using Xelper's code for it, and it's not "spastic" or anything... working as intended, not a bug! :P

Edit: If, for some reason, you still really wanna change this, you can either remove all the function calls to switch to fox/hawk and just make a macro that you hit manually to switch, or just remove the function from certain abilities.

----------


## leonel916

hey bubba,
I was wondering if possible you can make a simple Prot Pally profile?

Ill be willing to donate.

----------


## CharleyWex

Attachment 6736

Buba, I did this with your profile from back in February or January, can't remember. I still use it because of this. This is the norm, so I'm afraid to do an update to your new files XD

----------


## Darkstylo

+5 rep to bu_ba_911 for helping me with some code, and others and his rewrite of HPally Profile.

----------


## imdasandman

just got done spreading some rep around  :Big Grin: ... 

to PQR users spread the wealth... +rep your coders  :Big Grin:

----------


## lordavs

Just a suggestion.

Could anyone make a Frost mage PvE profile? This would help me out A LOT, and there are no others available  :Smile: 

Thank you.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> hey bubba,
> I was wondering if possible you can make a simple Prot Pally profile?
> 
> Ill be willing to donate.


It's a possibility... you aren't the first person to ask for one lol.... however my tanking gear is severely lacking atm... and i have na obligation to look at Blood DK's again first :-/




> Attachment 6736
> 
> Buba, I did this with your profile from back in February or January, can't remember. I still use it because of this. This is the norm, so I'm afraid to do an update to your new files XD


Just keep a backup of that exact profile somewhere on your computer  :Smile:  (or email even haha) and u can give the new one a try  :Stick Out Tongue:  a lot of the newer code is still experimental, but it is starting to seem pretty solid to me 

Only thing I'm still on the fence about it, is if people can be aware enough to not idle around while healing so that Crusader Strike and Hammer of Wrath wont pause their rotation trying to cast at some1 behind them XD




> +5 rep to bu_ba_911 for helping me with some code, and others and his rewrite of HPally Profile.


TYTY!  :Big Grin:

----------


## abndrew82

Just spread some rep around the profile writers and xelper. As myself and friend have became addicted to using this tool for our characters

----------


## kickmydog

> Its when he is casting cobra, tried the SV specc to same there, it should stay in fox while moving atleast or stay in fox 2-3 sec after moving.
> 
> How can i remove the aspect switching ?


Remove everything that has F_Switchtohawk, and F_switchtofox. I'm not going to support this in my profile because it's a dps loss to do so. I've never had anyone mention to me in a raid setting or 5 man that I look bot like when I'm dpsing.

Here is the next update to fix the pvp aspect.

HUNTER_PQR2_V6.rar

I tested the dot exclusion on mobs and it works fine on madness and spine so if there are other mobs that you don't want to waste time dotting let me know and I can easily add them to the list.

Thanks to Bu_Ba for fixing my code.

----------


## crystal_tech

find the initialize code should look like this


```
if ctInit == nil then
	ctInit = true
	function PQ_SwitchToHawk()
		if UnitBuffID("player", 13165) == nil and UnitIsDead("player") == nil and UnitBuffID("player", 5384) == nil then
			CastSpellByID(13165, "player")
		end
	end
	
	function PQ_SwitchToFox()
		local FoxBuff = UnitBuffID("player", 82661)
		if PQR_IsMoving(1) == true and FoxBuff == nil and UnitExists("target")and UnitIsDead("player") == nil and UnitBuffID("player", 5384) == nil then
			CastSpellByID(82661, "player")
		end
	end
end
```

and change it to this



```
if ctInit == nil then
	ctInit = true
	function PQ_SwitchToHawk()
		if UnitBuffID("player", 13165) == nil and UnitIsDead("player") == nil and UnitBuffID("player", 5384) == nil then
			CastSpellByID(13165, "player")
		end
	end
	
	function PQ_SwitchToFox()
		local FoxBuff = UnitBuffID("player", 82661)
		if PQR_IsMoving(2) == true and FoxBuff == nil and UnitExists("target")and UnitIsDead("player") == nil and UnitBuffID("player", 5384) == nil then
			CastSpellByID(82661, "player")
		end
	end
end
```

what it should do is delay the switching back to hawk if in fox. don't know why you would want to when in the past i've macro'd /cast !aspect of the hawk to all my insta shots

----------


## shortround8

> Remove everything that has F_Switchtohawk, and F_switchtofox. I'm not going to support this in my profile because it's a dps loss to do so. I've never had anyone mention to me in a raid setting or 5 man that I look bot like when I'm dpsing.
> 
> Here is the next update to fix the pvp aspect.
> 
> HUNTER_PQR2_V6.rar
> 
> I tested the dot exclusion on mobs and it works fine on madness and spine so if there are other mobs that you don't want to waste time dotting let me know and I can easily add them to the list.
> 
> Thanks to Bu_Ba for fixing my code.


Superb Marksman PvP profile but there's one thing missing. Can you add, if wing clip is on cooldown then use snake trap or ice trap? The entrapment talent is key for hunters.

----------


## kickmydog

> Superb Marksman PvP profile but there's one thing missing. Can you add, if wing clip is on cooldown then use snake trap or ice trap? The entrapment talent is key for hunters.


I was thinking about that, but I think it's better to maybe hot key them. You definitely do not want to use snake trap when for example you have a warrior on you. It would be a bad idea to give them the free Victory Rush.

I don't want to make a REALLY good pvp bot profile in case it motivates Blizzard to start action against PQR. I'll look into setting up more hot keys for traps though

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My code for the aspect switching is kept in the datafile, so that is where you would have to modify the code.

----------


## kickmydog

> find the initialize code should look like this
> 
> 
> ```
> if ctInit == nil then
> 	ctInit = true
> 	function PQ_SwitchToHawk()
> 		if UnitBuffID("player", 13165) == nil and UnitIsDead("player") == nil and UnitBuffID("player", 5384) == nil then
> 			CastSpellByID(13165, "player")
> ...


I was in a BH raid one time with a hunter who did that !aspect of the hawk thing. The aspect spam was crazy. Drove me looking for ways to turn off the sounds for changing aspects.

----------


## Kaolla

I'm curious if there's an LUA function for querying the target's Talent Spec, or if I must resort to checking for talent-specific buffs on the target such as Moonkin Form.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I'm curious if there's an LUA function for querying the target's Talent Spec, or if I must resort to checking for talent-specific buffs on the target such as Moonkin Form.


yea u gotta either read spec specific buffs or read spec specific casts  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> yea u gotta either read spec specific buffs or read spec specific casts


Not entirely true, something like this should work. *UNTESTED*



```
local shadow = 3
local current_spec = GetPrimaryTalentTree()
local main_spec = GetPrimaryTalentTree(nil, nil, 1)
local off_spec = GetPrimaryTalentTree(nil, nil, 2)

if current_spec ~= shadow then
	if main_spec ==  shadow then
		SetActiveTalentGroup(1)
	elseif off_spec == shadow then
		SetActiveTalentGroup(2)
	else
		--in spec or none available
	end
end
```

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Not entirely true, something like this should work. *UNTESTED*
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local shadow = 3
> local current_spec = GetPrimaryTalentTree()
> local main_spec = GetPrimaryTalentTree(nil, nil, 1)
> local off_spec = GetPrimaryTalentTree(nil, nil, 2)
> ...


I may have misunderstood.... but I took it was reading what an Arena Target was.... or just what your enemy target is

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> I may have misunderstood.... but I took it was reading what an Arena Target was.... or just what your enemy target is


Maybe i misunderstood, didn't see "target".

----------


## leonel916

> It's a possibility... you aren't the first person to ask for one lol.... however my tanking gear is severely lacking atm... and i have na obligation to look at Blood DK's again first :-/
> 
> 
> 
> Just keep a backup of that exact profile somewhere on your computer  (or email even haha) and u can give the new one a try  a lot of the newer code is still experimental, but it is starting to seem pretty solid to me 
> 
> Only thing I'm still on the fence about it, is if people can be aware enough to not idle around while healing so that Crusader Strike and Hammer of Wrath wont pause their rotation trying to cast at some1 behind them XD
> 
> 
> ...


Well its is quite simple. I mean if your gear is lacking just gather some greens/blues and do some easy dungeons. I would write the codes myself if I knew how to code. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

----------


## crystal_tech

> I was in a BH raid one time with a hunter who did that !aspect of the hawk thing. The aspect spam was crazy. Drove me looking for ways to turn off the sounds for changing aspects.


yea i got a sound remover/disabler addon for it but moved away from it.

----------


## Xelper

I'm going to be adding in a new "Download Profile" ability in the next update that works similar to the "Download Update" button currently in the rotation editor. There will be two ways for someone to offer rotations for download. (Other than the ways currently available!)

In both cases there will be a "Download Profile" button somewhere, that will prompt the user for a URL. 
1) Simply provide the link to one of the XML files, ex: http //www website#.com/MyWarriorProfile_WARRIOR_Rotations.xml and it will download both the Rotations and Abilities XML from that same URL. 
-You can also provide a link to a .lua file and it will download it and place it in the data folder.

2) Provide a link to a .txt file. PQR will download it and parse out every file you want downloaded. For example:
http //www website#.com/profiles.txt
In that text file you will provide the URLs for every file you would like downloaded. Any XML file will be placed in the appropriate class folder, and any Lua file in the data folder.
Ex: 
--IF YOU ARE VIEWING THIS, OPEN PQR AND SELECT "DOWNLOAD PROFILE" AND PASTE THE URL FOR THIS PAGE THERE
--ALL FILES BELOW WILL AUTOMATICALLY BE DOWNLOADED AND INSTALLED FOR YOU.
http //www website#.com/MyWarriorProfile_WARRIOR_Rotations.xml
http //www website#.com/MyWarriorProfile_WARRIOR_Abilities.xml
http //www website#.com/PQR_MyCustomLua.lua
http //www website#.com/MyPaladinProfile_PALADIN_Abilities.xml
http //www website#.com/MyPaladinProfile_PALADIN_Rotations.xml

You can put comments in this file as long as the line starts with --

Just a heads up incase anyone wanted to plan for it  :Smile:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I'm going to be adding in a new "Download Profile" ability in the next update that works similar to the "Download Update" button currently in the rotation editor. There will be two ways for someone to offer rotations for download.
> 
> In both cases there will be a "Download Profile" button somewhere, that will prompt the user for a URL. 
> 1) Simply provide the link to one of the XML files, ex: http //www website#.com/MyWarriorProfile_WARRIOR_Rotations.xml and it will download both the Rotations and Abilities XML from that same URL. 
> -You can also provide a link to a .lua file and it will download it and place it in the data folder.
> 
> 2) Provide a link to a .txt file. PQR will download it and parse out every file you want downloaded. For example:
> http //www website#.com/profiles.txt
> In that text file you will provide the URLs for every file you would like downloaded. Any XML file will be placed in the appropriate class folder, and any Lua file in the data folder.
> ...


Sounds good to me :-) when I'm done with pally, I gotta update everything else anyways  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk

----------


## yourson

Xelper maybe you should add as standard part of profile syntax part about talent link, button modifiers and other explanations that people neeed and that are sometimes hard to find in this 600 pages topic  :Smile: .

----------


## Xelper

> Xelper maybe you should add as standard part of profile syntax part about talent link, button modifiers and other explanations that people neeed and that are sometimes hard to find in this 600 pages topic .


Profile authors should be using the "Rotation Notes" to give details about the profile like that... Then all you have to do is click the exclamation mark next to the selected rotation for more info. For example, I know sheuron uses it and provides details of what all the modifiers do as well as the spec the rotation was designed for (and link to download).

----------


## cukiemunster

Just got my bro into using PQR, and he is looking for a raiding boomkin profile. Any good ones out there? I know firepong has one, but not sure how far along it is, since I seem to recall it kind of being a side project of his. Any out there ready to go?

----------


## saga3180

Is there a blood dk profile out there?

Nvmrm found one

----------


## BHLDepression

Any rogue leveling profiles?

----------


## me28791

> Any rogue leveling profiles?


should be able to use any rogue profile that fits your spec and use as xelper added in a check for known spells so *fingers crossed* should work

----------


## firepong

> Just got my bro into using PQR, and he is looking for a raiding boomkin profile. Any good ones out there? I know firepong has one, but not sure how far along it is, since I seem to recall it kind of being a side project of his. Any out there ready to go?


I think I've gotten mine as far as I can take it  :Wink:  Got DoT's on focus as well as DoT's on Mouseover. Got Wild Mushrooms on one of the Left keys, either Shift or Control. When the mushrooms are at 3 stacks, it will then cast StarFall for added AoE damage then blow-up the mushrooms after.

With all that said, you know of anything else I need to add to the code to make it better? I don't play Boom much, so I was going with what Noxxic showed as the DPS rotation. Maybe I'll take a look at what SimCraft shows for their rotation and build around that.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> I think I've gotten mine as far as I can take it  Got DoT's on focus as well as DoT's on Mouseover. Got Wild Mushrooms on one of the Left keys, either Shift or Control. When the mushrooms are at 3 stacks, it will then cast StarFall for added AoE damage then blow-up the mushrooms after.
> 
> With all that said, you know of anything else I need to add to the code to make it better? I don't play Boom much, so I was going with what Noxxic showed as the DPS rotation. Maybe I'll take a look at what SimCraft shows for their rotation and build around that.


Starfall should be casted in the correct eclipse, not: only when Wild Mushroom are out. Wild Mushrooms are primarily used for when moving or pre-pull.

----------


## imdasandman

> I think I've gotten mine as far as I can take it  Got DoT's on focus as well as DoT's on Mouseover. Got Wild Mushrooms on one of the Left keys, either Shift or Control. When the mushrooms are at 3 stacks, it will then cast StarFall for added AoE damage then blow-up the mushrooms after.
> 
> With all that said, you know of anything else I need to add to the code to make it better? I don't play Boom much, so I was going with what Noxxic showed as the DPS rotation. Maybe I'll take a look at what SimCraft shows for their rotation and build around that.


"Got Wild Mushrooms on one of the Left keys, either Shift or Control. When the mushrooms are at 3 stacks, it will then cast StarFall for added AoE damage then blow-up the mushrooms after."

Prob need to have a function where one button sets them and another button will pop starfall/detonate the shrooms because there are a lot of situations where you set shroom up ahead of time like when moving for seeds on Rag, black adds on yorshaj, running out of nasty on moarchok, running around on hagara etc.

----------


## imdasandman

> Profile authors should be using the "Rotation Notes" to give details about the profile like that... Then all you have to do is click the exclamation mark next to the selected rotation for more info. For example, I know sheuron uses it and provides details of what all the modifiers do as well as the spec the rotation was designed for (and link to download).


QFT

I have notes setup for all my rotations in the profile itself so you can click the triangle warning thing next to the drop down box and view it.

----------


## Taran32

> should be able to use any rogue profile that fits your spec and use as xelper added in a check for known spells so *fingers crossed* should work


Not exactly. Quite a few profiles seem to have checks for buffs and debuffs which only exist at level 85 (or so Bubba made it sound), and that's what I'm currently dealing with in terms of Sheuron's mage profiles. There are a few rogue profiles that have worked for my 70 Rogue, and I believe they're Blinded's. Those were made prior to Xelper's "Skip Unknown" feature though, and I have a feeling the leveling profiles have to be specifically tailored to leveling to function the way we'd need them to for leveling. 

Still waiting on Sheuron to confirm/deny he might have something he could do about some of his others though. I'd love to level my mage using PQR, but if the profiles don't exist, all I/we can do is ask for them until someone directs us to a working one.

----------


## Dominium

@ Sheuron

Hey man, I am using your survival hunter PvE profile - it's superb and awesome. I got 389 ilvl and I am doing 33k heroic dummy dps buffed with Might, flask and food. Awesomeness.

However, please consider doing the following changes (to make the rotation even better):

Add some kind of a Stop Casting ability, that would stop casting Cobra Shot IF: 1. Focus is above 44 and 2. Explosive shot is off cooldown. Why? It sometimes casts Cobra Shot right as Explo goes off CD and I have enough focus to cast the explo shot and as we all know, Explosive Shot shouldn't be delayed. I think Mentally has some kind of a stopcasting mechanic for Mind Blast to stop Mind Flay.I don't know if this would be possible, but if it could be - that'd be awesome. Make it so that the bot doesn't use any on-use trinket or the engineering glove enchant on the big mob on Spine of DW (forgot the name) - the one that does Nuclear blast , so that both the trinket and the gloves would be used on the sealing tentacle.This is something that in my opinion would be useful - make it so that the bot doesn't cast Black Arrow and/or Serpent Sting on the Tentacles on Spine of Deathwing. I mean the ones on both sides of DW. Why? So that when we have to attack it to get rid of the Grip thing, we don't apply dots that could kill it by accident.If you could do the same kind of 'Do not use Trinket/Gloves' on Hagara so that they are available during the +50% damage taken - that'd be awesome. Or on the Icy Things that we have to nuke.

I hope my feedback is useful - I am sorry I can't code these things myself, I don't know how to and don't want to f*** it up.

Keep rocking it!

----------


## Mpzor

KMD: Now that you have changed the way pqr launches a trap, how am I able to change the keybind to be "alt" instead of leftcontrol?

----------


## abndrew82

@Sheuron

Question on your fire mage pve. Getting a Lua error everytime it casts pyroblast.

not sure if this is something addon related, or something on my side that I can easily fixed. I am attaching a picture of what the lua error says.

Attachment 6738

if not UnitChannelInfo("player") then
CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(92315)))
return true
end

That is the only command I see in ability editor for Pyroblast, and buy the error seems like may be something with the first line

----------


## firepong

> @Sheuron
> 
> Question on your fire mage pve. Getting a Lua error everytime it casts pyroblast.
> 
> not sure if this is something addon related, or something on my side that I can easily fixed. I am attaching a picture of what the lua error says.
> 
> Attachment 6738
> 
> if not UnitChannelInfo("player") then
> ...


Remove CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(92315))), With it returning true and having a SpellID specified, that shouldn't be there. Could be something else wrong with it though, I've never had a error return on Pyroblast!. 

If I may ask, can you copy the lua error and post it in a [code] box for me?

----------


## sheuron

Id like to ask PQR users the way you using the rotation slots.I think most people uses:

Rotation 1: Main spec rotation
Rotation 2: Secondary spec rotation
Rotation 3: Empty
Rotation 4: Empty

In that case i think would be better if makes PQR detect current game spec and auto choose rotation:

Primary talents: [ Rotation slot ]
Secondary talents: [ Rotation slot ]

----------


## sheuron

First time someone report lua error on my profiles. Im playing the mage at this momento and not getting any error.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Id like to ask PQR users the way you using the rotation slots.I think most people uses:
> 
> Rotation 1: Main spec rotation
> Rotation 2: Secondary spec rotation
> Rotation 3: Empty
> Rotation 4: Empty
> 
> In that case i think would be better if makes PQR detect current game spec and auto choose rotation:
> 
> ...


lol i has asked xelper if it was possible to force a change in rotation determined by something in the rotation itself XD

like if say we enter a raid.... we have one main rotation that would then delegate the whole thing going.... He entered a raid, alright load up this rotation...

then have in that rotation, if we leave a raid, go back to the delegation Profile. This way we don't technically need to have multiple rotations people need to switch with to have easier control of their rotations, but just have one profile determine which is needed at that moment  :Smile: 

something like spec swap would work for ur idea as well, just have if GetPrimaryTalentTree() == 1 then load rotation x --> elseif == 2 then rotation y --> else rotation z

 :Smile: 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk

----------


## daveyboyuk

Rotation 1:-Main Spec
Rotation 2:-Soak Spec Or AOE spec
rotation 2 depends on toon im playing

----------


## abndrew82

Thanks FIre, I will check on getting the code, issue is not me getting error I dont have a mage its my GF, I had her email the screenshot.

Right now I had her disable the showing of Lua Errors.

Also Sheuron, that is how I use PQR, normally top is my MS and next is my OS or one I want to test out.

Would be quite awesome if PQR detected your spec and such

----------


## deadpanstiffy

Rotation 1: Fail-safe rotation always 100% working
Rotation 2: Use for testing purposes only, whether it be a certain ability, the entire rotation or something specific from another class/spec.

----------


## linex7

Anyone have luck getting xelpers prot pally profile working in PQR2? It seems to work well for me in PQR but not PQR2. It just auto attacks in PQR2. Anyone had luck with that?

----------


## linex7

> Id like to ask PQR users the way you using the rotation slots.I think most people uses:
> 
> Rotation 1: Main spec rotation
> Rotation 2: Secondary spec rotation
> Rotation 3: Empty
> Rotation 4: Empty
> 
> In that case i think would be better if makes PQR detect current game spec and auto choose rotation:
> 
> ...


I set mine up as 
Rotation 1: Single target
Rotation 2: AoE

----------


## Kinkeh

> Did you have any enemy selected? What fight? Where? Please give more info so maybe I can go try and recreate the scenario because I've been healing like a beast with it! (Go look at previous screenshot lol)
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


Well of eternity, on the queen where everyones usually low just didn't seem to be healing that well :3 Am I suppose to have a boss selected? I'm basically queueing up for a dungeon > putting the beacon on the tank and just standing in the back and following mechanics, I assume No MO is exactly that and not doing anything else but being in range of everyone and keeping beacon up.
I also have this spec, if you recommend any changes/a new one, etc: 
Profile Version: RC 1.0
Talent Calculator - Game Guide - World of Warcraft
and this is my armory: http://www.mywowarmory.com/profile.php?id=33605
(keep in mind, this is a toon I made for fun to try with your profiles :P so it's nothing serious)

----------


## kickmydog

> KMD: Now that you have changed the way pqr launches a trap, how am I able to change the keybind to be "alt" instead of leftcontrol?


Edit the data file, right down at the bottom I think is the F_traplauncher code. Then you will have to edit the ability for the trap you wish to fire with alt.

----------


## Xelper

> lol i has asked xelper if it was possible to force a change in rotation determined by something in the rotation itself XD
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk



Sorry I didn't respond to your PM, I was considering it. Unfortunately right now only the selected rotations are loaded into WoW. It certainly is possible for me to load all of the rotations into WoW then allow a profile to call a function to swap the currently running rotation for another rotation by name... but it is a lot of work for something fairly minor. Maybe I will get to it eventually when I get free time, but no promises!

----------


## Taran32

> Id like to ask PQR users the way you using the rotation slots.I think most people uses:
> 
> Rotation 1: Main spec rotation
> Rotation 2: Secondary spec rotation
> Rotation 3: Empty
> Rotation 4: Empty
> 
> In that case i think would be better if makes PQR detect current game spec and auto choose rotation:
> 
> ...


@Sheuron
Feel like a pest at this point but I'm not seeing where you might have answered my PM or my questions here about the mage profile. Is there any way you could modify them to work below level 85?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Sorry I didn't respond to your PM, I was considering it. Unfortunately right now only the selected rotations are loaded into WoW. It certainly is possible for me to load all of the rotations into WoW then allow a profile to call a function to swap the currently running rotation for another rotation by name... but it is a lot of work for something fairly minor. Maybe I will get to it eventually when I get free time, but no promises!


No worries  :Stick Out Tongue:  just ideal world chitter chatter  :Smile: 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk

----------


## Mpzor

> Edit the data file, right down at the bottom I think is the F_traplauncher code. Then you will have to edit the ability for the trap you wish to fire with alt.


that did the trick  :Smile:  Cheers  :Big Grin:

----------


## Xelper

PQR (v2.0.9) Released - Minor Update
Run PQRUpdater.exe to download the latest version.
If you do not have PQRUpdater.exe, download it from the main post.

-Added "Download Profile from URL" functionality to make distributing profiles even easier. Just give out the link with instructions to go to:
Rotation Editor -> Download Profile from URL -> Paste the URL and hit Download.


TECHNICAL DETAILS BELOW FOR PROFILE DEVELOPERS:


```
You can do this two ways:
1) Simply provide the link to one of the XML files, ex: http //www website#.com/MyWarriorProfile_WARRIOR_Rotations.xml and it will download both the Rotations and Abilities XML from that same URL. 
-You can also provide a link to a .lua file and it will download it and place it in the data folder.


2) Provide a link to a .txt file. PQR will download it and parse out every file (one file per line) you want downloaded. 
For example, my ret profile can be downloaded by pasting this URL into PQR:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR...r_profiles.txt


In that text file you will provide the URLs for every file you would like downloaded (up to 200). Any XML file will be placed in the appropriate class folder, and any Lua file in the data folder. 
There are also two commands, here are example usage:

	Code:
	DeleteProfile|PALADIN|XelpersTestRotation   --This would delete the XelpersTestRotation profile from the PALADIN folder.
DeleteLua|PQR_TestLua --This would delete PQR_TestLua.lua from the Data folder.

```

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Well of eternity, on the queen where everyones usually low just didn't seem to be healing that well :3 Am I suppose to have a boss selected? I'm basically queueing up for a dungeon > putting the beacon on the tank and just standing in the back and following mechanics, I assume No MO is exactly that and not doing anything else but being in range of everyone and keeping beacon up.
> I also have this spec, if you recommend any changes/a new one, etc: 
> Profile Version: RC 1.0
> Talent Calculator - Game Guide - World of Warcraft
> and this is my armory: WoW Armory Alternative - Nameless Armory Profiles.
> (keep in mind, this is a toon I made for fun to try with your profiles :P so it's nothing serious)


Hmm I may know the issue.... Maybe.... Do you ever stand around Spamming Cleanse??? lol

You have a move that I consider vital to any HPally  :Smile: 

I recommend Replacing Blessed Life with Sacred Cleansing  :Big Grin: 

Allows Cleanse to remove 1 Magic Effect as well as 1 Poison and 1 Disease  :Smile: 

Glad to hear that when it works, it works  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## BHLDepression

Im now curious is there are any assasination roations for rogues, blinded's wont start :/

----------


## Meatglue

Nevermind! The URL is a good way to keep up to date!
Guess we need a list or urls to peoples profiles?
Spreading my rep around as much as I can.  :Smile:

----------


## Xelper

Oh btw, if anyone is getting any errors with certain profiles now running PQR 208 or 209 that were working fine before it might be my fault for causing Lua errors. It was only affecting some spells that used CastSpellByName. This was never stopping the profiles from working properly, only causing Lua errors.

Download the new PQR v2.0.9 to fix this issue.

----------


## Meatglue

Looking for a code to mouseover cast a spell without using a keyboard bind like in Valma's Warlock profile. 
I tried looking into his but it's way in depth to that specific class. 
Just think it would be a good way to incorperate other dot classes like fire mage, spriest, and boomkin.

----------


## Darkstylo

> Im now curious is there are any assasination roations for rogues, blinded's wont start :/


that's because [Blinded] never made assassination just the rotation without abilities

----------


## sheuron

> Sorry I didn't respond to your PM, I was considering it. Unfortunately right now only the selected rotations are loaded into WoW. It certainly is possible for me to load all of the rotations into WoW then allow a profile to call a function to swap the currently running rotation for another rotation by name... but it is a lot of work for something fairly minor. Maybe I will get to it eventually when I get free time, but no promises!


This bring back old question, why some spells dont work with pqr like Pyroblast!, Aimed Shot!, Ravage!, ... ?

Pyroblast! - Spell - World of Warcraft
Aimed Shot! - Spell - World of Warcraft
Ravage! - Spell - World of Warcraft

----------


## rovillien

Sheuron i would gladly donate $50 to you for à arcane Pvp Profile sinds your fire Profile is godly... Also If anyone thinks They are up for it feel free to contact me 😁


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=52.344084,4.846882

----------


## Kaolla

> Sorry I didn't respond to your PM, I was considering it. Unfortunately right now only the selected rotations are loaded into WoW. It certainly is possible for me to load all of the rotations into WoW then allow a profile to call a function to swap the currently running rotation for another rotation by name... but it is a lot of work for something fairly minor. Maybe I will get to it eventually when I get free time, but no promises!


This would actually be quite interesting, Xelper. I'm presently coding a separate ability for each class (and certain specs) into my rotation, enabling me to customize aura checks and action priorities based on my target's class, but the sheer number of abilities is proving unwieldy.

It would be nice if we could simply create a "launchpad" that handled the switching between 10+ smaller, class-specific profiles. Again, it's hardly a priority.  :Smile: 

Honestly, PQR is the only reason I'm still playing WoW. Thank you ^^

----------


## cokx

Now i can understand Valma, i've ~1600 downloads for my pvp profiles ( pala and lock ) and only a handfull of the ownedcore members apreciate the work.
if you still want the updated warlock and pala pvp profiles, pm me cause i wont upload the profiles in public for ppl who takes it for granted.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Now i can understand Valma, i've ~1600 downloads for my pvp profiles ( pala and lock ) and only a handfull of the ownedcore members apreciate the work.
> if you still want the updated warlock and pala pvp profiles, pm me cause i wont upload the profiles in public for ppl who takes it for granted.


"You have to spread around your rep before you can give ****** rep again"
They need to fix this a little, its too restrictive as it is now IMO there are so many great contributors now that the rep-system should get an overhaul.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

----------


## kclux

How can I make a rotation basically start from the top again and ignore everything that would normally follow if a certain condition is met. Like for example when the player got a certain buff, say bloodlust for example. Thanks for advise  :Smile:

----------


## Kaolla

> How can I make a rotation basically start from the top again and ignore everything that would normally follow if a certain condition is met. Like for example when the player got a certain buff, say bloodlust for example. Thanks for advise


Depending on what you're trying to do, adding something like:


```
if not UnitBuffID("player", 12345)
```

could do the trick. You'd have to add it to the abilities you want to skip; they won't be executed if PQR detects the designated aura on the player (or whatever unit you're checking).

For instance, one of my Chains of Ice abilities uses the following code:



```
if IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(45524), PQR_CustomTarget) == 1
    and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(47528), PQR_CustomTarget) == 0
    and not UnitDebuffID("target", 68766)
    and not UnitDebuffID("target", 45524)
    and not UnitBuffID("target", 1044) then
    return true
end
```

In order, this checks that:

1. The target is in range of Chains of Ice
2. The target is _not_ in range of Mind Freeze (a melee ability)
3. The target is not currently standing in my Desecration (a snare, which makes Chains of Ice redundant)
4. The target does not currently have the Chains of Ice snare (otherwise, it would spam the ability and waste Frost/Death runes)
5. The target does not currently have Hand of Freedom.

I also use Mentally and Bubba's PQ_ValidUnit function to check for a variety of immunities (such as Divine Shield, Deterrence and Cloak of Shadows) as well as Line-of-Sight. It was removed from this example for reasons of simplification.

If any of these conditions are not met, PQR will skip the ability and continue down the priority list. There are probably more efficient ways to do this, but hopefully it helped  :Smile:

----------


## Slaweek

> *PQInterface v2.0*


Is there any tricks to make it work? PQInterface window appears, i can open settings and rotation window, but when I load PQR2 and when I start it nothing happens... where can be a problem? RU lang pack maybe?

----------


## kclux

> Depending on what you're trying to do, adding something like:
> 
> 
> ```
> if not UnitBuffID("player", 12345)
> ```
> 
> could do the trick. You'd have to add it to the abilities you want to skip; they won't be executed if PQR detects the designated aura on the player (or whatever unit you're checking).


Thanks Kaolla, yeah I had that idea also but I was wondering if there was an easier way than adding it to all abilities, well no room for being lazy here I guess  :Smile:

----------


## rovillien

> Is there any tricks to make it work? PQInterface window appears, i can open settings and rotation window, but when I load PQR2 and when I start it nothing happens... where can be a problem? RU lang pack maybe?


 Works for me do you get a debugg error?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> This bring back old question, why some spells dont work with pqr like Pyroblast!, Aimed Shot!, Ravage!, ... ?
> 
> Pyroblast! - Spell - World of Warcraft
> Aimed Shot! - Spell - World of Warcraft
> Ravage! - Spell - World of Warcraft


Castspellbyname with getspellinfo() works tho lol... maybe pqr can't handle the ! In the name in the default spellid box?

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk

----------


## Kaolla

> Thanks Kaolla, yeah I had that idea also but I was wondering if there was an easier way than adding it to all abilities, well no room for being lazy here I guess


Hehe, no worries. You'd be surprised; it's actually a fairly quick process, and you often get new ideas while re-examining your code in this manner.

----------


## Darkstylo

> Now i can understand Valma, i've ~1600 downloads for my pvp profiles ( pala and lock ) and only a handfull of the ownedcore members apreciate the work.
> if you still want the updated warlock and pala pvp profiles, pm me cause i wont upload the profiles in public for ppl who takes it for granted.


Valma got his contributor status from his profile. 
1600 downloads could be done by people outside this community i mean if i google for PQR holy paladin
i get enough hits to download them by not even being member of OC.

Second, people don't understand that once we rep a profile developer, we can't rep another in within 24 hours.

Patient..

----------


## dklcfr

> people don't understand that once we rep a profile developer, we can't rep another in within 24 hours.


 this plus if someone's given you rep before there's a high possibility they're still on cd to rep you again, honestly i'd rep all the profile writers/devolopers daily if i could.

----------


## Darkstylo

> this plus if someone's given you rep before there's a high possibility they're still on cd to rep you again, honestly i'd rep all the profile writers/devolopers daily if i could.


Thank you for adding that up :-)

----------


## Edsaxe

Kaolla you have a link to your custom DK script by chance? or can pm me a copy

----------


## Gabbz

I am trying to create a Balance profile and i notice something peculiar. Sometimes when i am trying my rotation i just stop interaction with the ui. I can move and chat but i cant target anything and i cant attack. No spells are usable either. It dissapears when i logg but not when doing reload.

Any one else have this issue? Only happens when i am coding the balance stuff.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I am trying to create a Balance profile and i notice something peculiar. Sometimes when i am trying my rotation i just stop interaction with the ui. I can move and chat but i cant target anything and i cant attack. No spells are usable either. It dissapears when i logg but not when doing reload.
> 
> Any one else have this issue? Only happens when i am coding the balance stuff.


Yeah happened to me to 

Sent from my phone.

----------


## Noelpqr

For ppl who ask for ass rotation I made on but it mostly base of sheuron works so if he is ok with my posting it here i will do it.

----------


## Xelper

> This bring back old question, why some spells dont work with pqr like Pyroblast!, Aimed Shot!, Ravage!, ... ?
> 
> Pyroblast! - Spell - World of Warcraft
> Aimed Shot! - Spell - World of Warcraft
> Ravage! - Spell - World of Warcraft


Because CastSpellByID() does not work for the spells... nothing I can do about that, its Blizzards problem.

I can't speak for Aimed Shot or Ravage, however for Pyroblast you need to use the normal spell ID (no !).

Name: Pryoblast if Hot Streak
Spell ID: 11366
Code:


```
local hotStreak = UnitBuffID("player", 44445)
if hotStreak then
    return true
end
```

Works just fine for using "Pyroblast!"

----------


## bobdibop

Wow !! I just browsed 165 pages of very informative discussions (skipped pages 2-399 ).Going to give PQR a try tonight, already added some well deserved rep !Keep up the good work !

----------


## MastaRage

New patch (hotfixes) came out, no new offsets. Tested with Sheurons Ele profile and still working.

Have fun with 15% nerf!!!

----------


## crystal_tech

> @ Sheuron
> 
> Hey man, I am using your survival hunter PvE profile - it's superb and awesome. I got 389 ilvl and I am doing 33k heroic dummy dps buffed with Might, flask and food. Awesomeness.
> 
> However, please consider doing the following changes (to make the rotation even better):
> 
> Add some kind of a Stop Casting ability, that would stop casting Cobra Shot IF: 1. Focus is above 44 and 2. Explosive shot is off cooldown. Why? It sometimes casts Cobra Shot right as Explo goes off CD and I have enough focus to cast the explo shot and as we all know, Explosive Shot shouldn't be delayed. I think Mentally has some kind of a stopcasting mechanic for Mind Blast to stop Mind Flay.I don't know if this would be possible, but if it could be - that'd be awesome. Make it so that the bot doesn't use any on-use trinket or the engineering glove enchant on the big mob on Spine of DW (forgot the name) - the one that does Nuclear blast , so that both the trinket and the gloves would be used on the sealing tentacle.This is something that in my opinion would be useful - make it so that the bot doesn't cast Black Arrow and/or Serpent Sting on the Tentacles on Spine of Deathwing. I mean the ones on both sides of DW. Why? So that when we have to attack it to get rid of the Grip thing, we don't apply dots that could kill it by accident.If you could do the same kind of 'Do not use Trinket/Gloves' on Hagara so that they are available during the +50% damage taken - that'd be awesome. Or on the Icy Things that we have to nuke.
> 
> I hope my feedback is useful - I am sorry I can't code these things myself, I don't know how to and don't want to f*** it up.
> ...


just a thought on the stop casting ability. why on earth would you want to spend 1.5ish sec casting a spell and then waste it by canceling it just too cast a higher ranked spell. if you did that you'd focus starve yourself by having to make up the first cast that didn't go off (gcd loss) and 1.5ish sec that could of been damage (dps loss). if you really wanted to try that under the explosive shot ability in sheurons profile turn cancel cast to true. it will stop cobra from casting but like i said its abad idea to do so.

the other stuff is just checks that need to be added. sheuron might do that for ya but i'm thinking profile writers are starting to get ready for mists and all the changes that will happen. i know i'm building my framework for it now.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> just a thought on the stop casting ability. why on earth would you want to spend 1.5ish sec casting a spell and then waste it by canceling it just too cast a higher ranked spell. if you did that you'd focus starve yourself by having to make up the first cast that didn't go off (gcd loss) and 1.5ish sec that could of been damage (dps loss). if you really wanted to try that under the explosive shot ability in sheurons profile turn cancel cast to true. it will stop cobra from casting but like i said its abad idea to do so.
> 
> the other stuff is just checks that need to be added. sheuron might do that for ya but i'm thinking profile writers are starting to get ready for mists and all the changes that will happen. i know i'm building my framework for it now.


as soon as I see the new API for talents and everything, that's when I'm going to really start planning everything out haha..... having to code for that many different abilities is gonna be a fun challenge XD

----------


## leonel916

Hey buba. Since you said that your pally isn't geared to make a prot profile . Maybe I can help with that. I mean my pally is somewhat geared almost a I80.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hey buba. Since you said that your pally isn't geared to make a prot profile . Maybe I can help with that. I mean my pally is somewhat geared almost a I80.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


Lol I could probably tank normal heroic with my gear.... i'm missing about 6 pieces of tank gear, but ret gear can probably cover those because the tanking gear i do have is from DS Dungeons..... But the main thing is I've been promising a Blood DK update.... and now that I've looked at it, I'm going to completely rewrite it XD that old code is SOOOOOO ugly now XD

I can't guarantee that it will be the best Tanking Profile out there.... But it will have way better rune control than my previous one by far  :Smile: 

And I'll work on the Prot Pally as a side project.... I already got a profile that would work on a level 42  :Stick Out Tongue:  (was leveling a prot pally) so it wouldn't take much more to get that to a level 85 profile  :Big Grin:

----------


## leonel916

> Lol I could probably tank normal heroic with my gear.... i'm missing about 6 pieces of tank gear, but ret gear can probably cover those because the tanking gear i do have is from DS Dungeons..... But the main thing is I've been promising a Blood DK update.... and now that I've looked at it, I'm going to completely rewrite it XD that old code is SOOOOOO ugly now XD
> 
> I can't guarantee that it will be the best Tanking Profile out there.... But it will have way better rune control than my previous one by far 
> 
> And I'll work on the Prot Pally as a side project.... I already got a profile that would work on a level 42  (was leveling a prot pally) so it wouldn't take much more to get that to a level 85 profile


Alright sweet!  :Smile:  and that case ima lvl a dk now lol 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

----------


## solarwake

@bu_ba


Woot I'm really looking forward to the blood dk rewrite! I just was moved to the off tank in ds 10 man heroic runs so let me know if you need someone to test the new profile.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Because CastSpellByID() does not work for the spells... nothing I can do about that, its Blizzards problem.
> 
> I can't speak for Aimed Shot or Ravage, however for Pyroblast you need to use the normal spell ID (no !).
> 
> Name: Pryoblast if Hot Streak
> Spell ID: 11366
> Code:
> 
> 
> ...


Yet, won't cast while moving, you will need to stop moving or cast it yourself (while moving).

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @bu_ba
> 
> 
> Woot I'm really looking forward to the blood dk rewrite! I just was moved to the off tank in ds 10 man heroic runs so let me know if you need someone to test the new profile.


wont be ready for a lil while.... but i'll be keeping everything i do up till i stop coding for the day in the WIP folder  :Stick Out Tongue:  Now that Paladin is into the I need people to test every aspect of it and report back what works and what doesn't.... phase... this will be my pet project while I wait for that feedback XD

----------


## cukiemunster

How would I re-work Ferocious Bite to be used regardless of how many combo points there are if boss < 60%, and there is less than like 3 seconds before Rip falls off? This would be great for fights like Morchok and Yorsahj where you are target switching, or have to move from boss and Rip ends up falling off before FB gets 5 CP and is used.

----------


## Weird0

> this plus if someone's given you rep before there's a high possibility they're still on cd to rep you again, honestly i'd rep all the profile writers/devolopers daily if i could.


i cant rep at all if i click on that blue star thingy where it says "add to this users reputation" nothing happens ^^

/edit 

ah ok it is an issue with blissfully simple style, prepare yourselves for rep (just ppl that i use stuff from actually :P )

----------


## Xelper

> Yet, won't cast while moving, you will need to stop moving or cast it yourself (while moving).



Ah, yeah that is strange that it is still doing the movement check on the normal spell ID. Oh well, still can't do anything about it, yeah just gotta stick with CastSpellByName() for now.

----------


## Gabbz

> How would I re-work Ferocious Bite to be used regardless of how many combo points there are if boss < 60%, and there is less than like 3 seconds before Rip falls off? This would be great for fights like Morchok and Yorsahj where you are target switching, or have to move from boss and Rip ends up falling off before FB gets 5 CP and is used.


From my profile



```
local sRip, _, _, _, _, _, ripEndTime = UnitDebuffID("target", 1079, "PLAYER")
	local playerCP = GetComboPoints("player", "target")
	local targetHP = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")
	local ripHealth = 60
	local Berserk = UnitBuffID("player", 50334)
	local SavageRoar, _, _, _, _, _, SavageRoarEndTime = UnitBuffID("player", 62071)
	
	if sRip then
		ripFinishTime = ripEndTime - GetTime()
		if targetHP < ripHealth then
			if ripFinishTime < 2 and playerCP >= 1 then
				return true
			end
			if playerCP == 5 then
				return true
			end
		end
		
		if playerCP == 5 and Berserk and ripFinishTime > 5 then
			if SavageRoar then
				local SavageRoarFinishTime = SavageRoarEndTime - GetTime()
				if SavageRoarFinishTime > 3 then
					return true
				end
			end
		end
	end
```

Set ripHealth based if you have set bonus or not.

----------


## soheil55

xelper m8 before of this update 2.0.6 to 2.0.9 i did 31k on the boss dummy dps but now i dont know what happend in this new pqr i just see 23k dps would you plz upload your latest retri paladin profile for me or give me link thank you so much man

----------


## Xelper

I haven't made any changes at all that would affect DPS or how a profile runs since before 2.0.6.... However, here is my ret profile.

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2100292 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

----------


## deadpanstiffy

Same wow version, new offsets?

ETA on updated offsets for 15343?

----------


## Taran32

@Sheuron

Feel like a pest at this point but I'm not seeing where you might have answered my PM or my questions here about the Mage profiles. Is there any way you could modify them to work below level 85?

----------


## Meatglue

> Ah, yeah that is strange that it is still doing the movement check on the normal spell ID. Oh well, still can't do anything about it, yeah just gotta stick with CastSpellByName() for now.


Xelper fix it and get in vent!

----------


## Xelper

> Same wow version, new offsets?
> 
> ETA on updated offsets for 15343?



There is no new client, and no new offsets.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> There is no new client, and no new offsets.


Any suggestion as to what I can do? It detects the wow process normally, but when i activate a profile, it does nothing. No debug text or anything.

----------


## Xelper

Try rebooting. If that doesn't work you have a bad profile somewhere. You can copy PQRUpdater to a new directory to create a fresh install then copy in your settings and interrupt list.

----------


## Taran32

> Edit the data file, right down at the bottom I think is the F_traplauncher code. Then you will have to edit the ability for the trap you wish to fire with alt.


Getting LUA Errors + Autoattack on your newest Profile. KMD_SV worked fine, but your new SVST and SVAOE profiles are just giving errors. I've closed WoW + PQR and reopened hoping it was a bug, but the errors remain.

----------


## cukiemunster

> From my profile
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local sRip, _, _, _, _, _, ripEndTime = UnitDebuffID("target", 1079, "PLAYER")
> 	local playerCP = GetComboPoints("player", "target")
> 	local targetHP = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")
> 	local ripHealth = 60
> ...


Awesome, I didn't realize that you had already incorporated this into your profile. I would +rep u if I could lol

----------


## sylaborg

@Xelper 

Do you mind uploading your Prot profile again? Seems the one I have is not functioning, could be a old profile or corrupted.

Thanks.

----------


## Xelper

> @Xelper 
> 
> Do you mind uploading your Prot profile again? Seems the one I have is not functioning, could be a old profile or corrupted.
> 
> Thanks.


I haven't updated that one in a very long time (not since 2.0) however I will update it soon.

----------


## sylaborg

> I haven't updated that one in a very long time (not since 2.0) however I will update it soon.


No wonder it didn't work when I tried tanking the other night. Looking forward to the update  :Smile: 

Cheers!

----------


## Xelper

Ok I updated it... It was actually not working because it was developed on a really old version of PQR. All I had to do was go through and resave all of the abilities.

Paste this into your rotation editor -> "Download Profile from URL"
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR_Profiles/xelper_profiles.txt

(For any profile developers curious on how to use it, I used the DeleteProfile command in that text file because I wanted to rename my ret from "Xelper" to "XelperRet")

----------


## abndrew82

Wow that updating feature is really nice. That will make a very nice smooth way to get profiles updated once all writers can release that simple textfile link. I loved that it even showed what profiles it was updating.

----------


## sabsty

Awesome work. 

Is there profiles strictly for level 20 twinks (trials)? Looking for Disc Priest and Resto Druid profiles.

----------


## Cyxi

Hi, this my french contribution for some rotation with english name



```
 function SpecialAggro(t)
    local mob = { "Mannequin d'entraînement", "Mannequin d'entraînement d'écumeur de raids", "Esprit tordu", "Perce-coque amani'shi", "Chaînes d'Hakkar", 
                          "Tête exposée de Magmagueule", "Démolisseur de champ de bataille", "Ozumat", "Pied droit", "Pied gauche", 
                          "Tombe glaciale", "Goule ressuscitée", "Vide de mana", "Tendons brûlants", "Tentacule d’aile", "Tentacule de patte", 
                          "Drake d’assaut du Crépuscule", "Goriona", "Tombeau de glace", "Sapeur du Crépuscule", "Seigneur de l’effroi débilitant" }
    for _,v in ipairs(mob) do if UnitName(t) == v then return true end end
  end

  function ImmuneTarget(t) 
    local buff = { 642, 45438, 31224, 23920, 33786, 19263, 97417, 97977, 102915, 100686, 105784, 74938 }
    for _,v in ipairs(buff) do if UnitBuffID(t,v) then return true end end
  end

  function HoldCooldown(cd)
    if GetMinimapZoneText() == "Aile de mort" and UnitName("target") ~= "Tendons brûlants" and cd >= 1
    then return true end
    if UnitName("target") == "Seigneur de guerre Zon’ozz" and not UnitDebuffID("target",104031) and cd >= 3
```

Cheers!

----------


## farnumdizzle

Wow Xelper! You outdid yourself with the profile update function haha. Now if only the wiki page could be updated with a list of all the links for profiles....

----------


## imdasandman

> Wow Xelper! You outdid yourself with the profile update function haha. Now if only the wiki page could be updated with a list of all the links for profiles....


Well if you click my link for the dk stuff it redirects you to my main profile post on these forums with all the info for the profile and my svn/direct download links.

Once you have downloaded my profile you can update it with pqrs update tool  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk

----------


## farnumdizzle

> Well if you click my link for the dk stuff it redirects you to my main profile post on these forums with all the info for the profile and my svn/direct download links.
> 
> Once you have downloaded my profile you can update it with pqrs update tool 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


Thanks sandman!

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

@bu_ba
I can't wait for your new Blood profile  :Big Grin:  I still use your frost profile. Just feels wrong whenever I used another frost one. I just added in Dark Sim and its perfect.  :Smile:  I've been meaning to play my pally so I'll give your new profile a run soon and test it.  :Smile:  Rep+

@xelper
Just want to say thanks again for all your hard work. For a while I thought you were leaving it and then you come back with brand new...everything. The new download profile thing is really nice.
Rep+

----------


## imdasandman

> @bu_ba
> I can't wait for your new Blood profile  I still use your frost profile. Just feels wrong whenever I used another frost one.


Don't be afraid of the darkside. It all just fun and games... Muhahaha!!!!!!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @bu_ba
> I can't wait for your new Blood profile  I still use your frost profile. Just feels wrong whenever I used another frost one. I just added in Dark Sim and its perfect.  I've been meaning to play my pally so I'll give your new profile a run soon and test it.  Rep+
> 
> @xelper
> Just want to say thanks again for all your hard work. For a while I thought you were leaving it and then you come back with brand new...everything. The new download profile thing is really nice.
> Rep+


lol my preliminary rune management is already in place  :Smile:  since me and mentally are working on this together, she's currently going over it, and making notes on what can be improved and tweaking it to run even better  :Stick Out Tongue:  but if you just want to see how everything casts and the basic feel for the new rotation, you can download it from my WIP right now haha XD

@imasandman lol keep up the great work man, i'm sure u'll convert more people as time goes  :Stick Out Tongue:  !!!

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk

----------


## firepong

@Bottter

Can you explain what problems my profile has when other bleeds are up? I have never had a problem. I've got a second feral druid in my raid group and the rotation does just fine. Mangle will check if there are other bleed affects like mangle (warrior/rogue bleed debuff) and if so, it will not casts unless it meets any of the other standards in the mangle ability, which I've covered most. 

Every other ability has a tag for only checking the players own debuff's, except like stated above, mangle is a exception because of its effect.

----------


## googlebee

Hi Sheuron,

As always great work with all of your profiles...Im sure I speak for everyone here in this community when we say *Thanks much!*

Tried out your prot profile today , and it is occasionaly not attacking during single target mode.

In AOE mode it attacks with no issues.

If i have aggro on the target it will automate and continue attacking though.


SO in a nutshell, Im tanking....other tank taunts...profile stops automating until i retaunt. (Unless in AoE mode)

Which seems ...not correct.

thanks!

----------


## Xelper

So I am considering a small change to the Lua file loading...I really dislike the fact that it injects, but more specifically loads/runs, every single .Lua file for every profile no matter if you are using that profile or not. If you have 12 lua files in the directory it will load all 12 even if you are using none at all.

I am considering making a function:
PQR_LoadLua(fileName[, forceRefresh]) - Loads the selected Lua file. You would only need to call this once to get your Lua file loaded into WoW. If forceRefresh is 'true' it will rerun the Lua file even if it has already been activated.

Example: PQR_LoadLua("PQR_TestLua.lua") 

Thoughts? This all hinges on me being able to properly do a "loadstring" on a multi-line text file with all sorts of quotes and such without breaking anything. I think I know of a way to do this, but it will require some testing.

----------


## firepong

> So I am considering a small change to the Lua file loading...I really dislike the fact that it injects, but more specifically loads/runs, every single .Lua file for every profile no matter if you are using that profile or not. If you have 12 lua files in the directory it will load all 12 even if you are using none at all.
> 
> I am considering making a function:
> PQR_LoadLua(fileName[, forceRefresh]) - Loads the selected Lua file. You would only need to call this once to get your Lua file loaded into WoW. If forceRefresh is 'true' it will rerun the Lua file even if it has already been activated.
> 
> Example: PQR_LoadLua("PQR_TestLua.lua") 
> 
> Thoughts? This all hinges on me being able to properly do a "loadstring" on a multi-line text file with all sorts of quotes and such without breaking anything. I think I know of a way to do this, but it will require some testing.


I support this. Would it also work as if you make changes to the Lua file, the rerun will inject the new changes or would you still have to do /reloadui?

----------


## Xelper

I don't like the idea of rereading the Lua files every single time a hotkey is pressed, simply because it is only useful for creating the profile and has no use to the end user, may add a small delay, etc.

However, if you click on one of the four "Rotation #" labels on the main form it internally reloads the Lua files. You won't be prompted or anything, it just does it. This new code will be reinjected into WoW anytime you make a rotation change, hit a hotkey, etc.

Now, as to what would happen when you run a new changed function with the same name as the old one, I am not quite sure what will happen. You may need to, at the start of the Lua file, set all functions to nil first that way you can be sure you are running the up to date function. I know when I am making changes to the PQR WoW code I need to reloadui because the functions are not updated.

Example:


```
testFunction = nil
function testFunction()
print("test!")
end
```

This way every time testFunction is loaded from the file the old one will be set to nil.

----------


## pepe2c

> lol my preliminary rune management is already in place  since me and mentally are working on this together, she's currently going over it, and making notes on what can be improved and tweaking it to run even better  but if you just want to see how everything casts and the basic feel for the new rotation, you can download it from my WIP right now haha XD
> 
> @imasandman lol keep up the great work man, i'm sure u'll convert more people as time goes  !!!
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk



OMG OMG OMG!!! have been using your old blood profile you release it!! i cant wait to try the new one!!!

----------


## bu_ba_911

> So I am considering a small change to the Lua file loading...I really dislike the fact that it injects, but more specifically loads/runs, every single .Lua file for every profile no matter if you are using that profile or not. If you have 12 lua files in the directory it will load all 12 even if you are using none at all.
> 
> I am considering making a function:
> PQR_LoadLua(fileName[, forceRefresh]) - Loads the selected Lua file. You would only need to call this once to get your Lua file loaded into WoW. If forceRefresh is 'true' it will rerun the Lua file even if it has already been activated.
> 
> Example: PQR_LoadLua("PQR_TestLua.lua") 
> 
> Thoughts? This all hinges on me being able to properly do a "loadstring" on a multi-line text file with all sorts of quotes and such without breaking anything. I think I know of a way to do this, but it will require some testing.


Lol if absolutely love the idea  :Smile:  i was just thinking about how to get around some of the limitations of using the lua file and this would fix that issue  :Stick Out Tongue:  i wanted to reload it whenever spec changes or someone levels up haha  :Smile:  

If this doesn't pan out, I was just going to make everything into separate functions that i call to refresh their information  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Sent from my phone.

----------


## merrikh

its working right. He did that so when the other tank taunts you dont rip aggro off him. when that happens i just sit there and spam devistate.

----------


## mrkebo

@Mentally. Quick question using the standard rotation. How do I get it to cast Mind Sear When aoe is needed?

----------


## BHLDepression

Now im looking for sub pvp rotation... the one that comes with it dosn't work to well.

----------


## Xelper

Just a heads up that I finished working on the "LoadLua" function and I sent it to a couple profile developers to test...If all goes well (and it went fine with my internal testing) I suspect I will release it tomorrow. It will still only load files that have a PQR_ prefix and a .lua suffix.

The reason for this change is because if 12 Lua files were in the Data folder then all 12 would be loaded even if a profile was not being used... seemed unnecessary.

Here is the function info:
PQR_LoadLua(fileName, forceRun) - Returns true if the file was run/loaded/already ran, returns false otherwise. If forceRun is true then it will run the lua file again even if it has already been previously run.
Ideally you would want to put this in your initialize so it only runs once per session/rotation start:


```
if PQR_LoadLua("PQR_Bubba_Data.lua") == false then
    PQR_WriteToChat("You are missing PQR_Bubba_Data.lua. Rotation has been stopped.", "Error")
    PQR_StopRotation()
    return true
end
```

_If you would like to get your profiles ready to go now so they work in 2.0.9 and 2.0.10 just do the following:_


```
if PQR_LoadLua ~= nil then
    --Code above here
end
```

And sorry ahead of time for breaking any profiles, but it was necessary. D:

----------


## me28791

> @Bottter
> 
> Can you explain what problems my profile has when other bleeds are up? I have never had a problem. I've got a second feral druid in my raid group and the rotation does just fine. Mangle will check if there are other bleed affects like mangle (warrior/rogue bleed debuff) and if so, it will not casts unless it meets any of the other standards in the mangle ability, which I've covered most. 
> 
> Every other ability has a tag for only checking the players own debuff's, except like stated above, mangle is a exception because of its effect.


yea works fine when we get a arms warrior in, I only have my debuffs showing so, it will mangle but as soon as he comes along wont try to mangle after




> Hi Sheuron,
> 
> As always great work with all of your profiles...Im sure I speak for everyone here in this community when we say *Thanks much!*
> 
> Tried out your prot profile today , and it is occasionaly not attacking during single target mode.
> 
> In AOE mode it attacks with no issues.
> 
> If i have aggro on the target it will automate and continue attacking though.
> ...


yeap pretty sure sheuron meant it to be like that, in order to prevent you ripping threat off again, tho is kind wierd as theres an alt to stop the rotation, seems a double standard?

----------


## firepong

Ok, my Feral DPS profile has been updated with Xelper's code above for when he releases 2.1.0. Update to version 2.5 so you will have the latest update  :Wink:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Just a heads up that I finished working on the "LoadLua" function and I sent it to a couple profile developers to test...If all goes well (and it went fine with my internal testing) I suspect I will release it tomorrow. It will still only load files that have a PQR_ prefix and a .lua suffix.
> 
> Here is the function info:
> PQR_LoadLua(fileName, forceRun) - Returns true if the file was run/loaded/already ran, returns false otherwise. If forceRun is true then it will run the lua file again even if it has already been previously run.
> Ideally you would want to put this in your initialize so it only runs once per session/rotation start:
> 
> 
> ```
> if PQR_LoadLua("PQR_Bubba_Data.lua") == false then
> ...


Lawl of get to tell at people if they don't listen to my instructions in game now! Woot lol

Loving how it looks from here. When I get home I'll delve deeper into it 

Sent from my phone.

----------


## Xelper

Oh one quick edit to the code you quoted, make sure you return true after calling PQR_StopRotation() or it will continue looping through the rest of the rotation one time, potentially causing a Lua error if it hits a function that was supposed to be in your Lua file.

----------


## chric

> @Mentally. Quick question using the standard rotation. How do I get it to cast Mind Sear When aoe is needed?


Mentally added Mind Sear to <LEFT ALT>. If you want to modify this, simply bring up the Ability Editor, Select Mentally's Shadow PvE Profile, scroll down and select the ability 'Mind Sear', and then change "IsLeftAltKeyDown" to whatever you want it to be...i.e. IsLeftControlKeyDown, IsLeftShiftKeyDown, IsRightAltKeyDown...you get the idea.

Mentally, a big thanks for your hard work on your profile. It's got me wanting to play my Priest again!

EDIT: On second pass, when you download the profile default from Buba and Mentally's Google Code site, it does not have Mind Sear in either the Advanced or Standard rotation. To add it, simply go to Rotation & Profile Editor, select the Rotation, from the Available Abilities select Mind Sear and press the right Arrow -> to add it to Current Abilities. Move it up the list so it's just below Functions.

----------


## bu_ba_911

Aight thx for the heads up... Definitely would have been a head scratcher  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Sent from my phone.

----------


## chric

-- Removed, bug fixed.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Xelper, please ignore if this is already reported. There is a small bug if you use the function 'Download Update' from a developer profile. If the profile has any special characters, i.e. ( ), it translates it into code %20%28. So in the case of Mentally's profile, it downloaded a copy with the brackets replaced as %20%28. It's a minor bug but I thought you would like to know.  Great work!


Update your pqr, that issue has been fixed in recent versions  :Smile:  

Sent from my phone.

----------


## chric

Thanks Buba.  :Big Grin:  The new PQR Updater is awesome.

----------


## sheuron

> Hi Sheuron,
> 
> As always great work with all of your profiles...Im sure I speak for everyone here in this community when we say *Thanks much!*
> 
> Tried out your prot profile today , and it is occasionaly not attacking during single target mode.
> 
> In AOE mode it attacks with no issues.
> 
> If i have aggro on the target it will automate and continue attacking though.
> ...


When you are tanking the Vengeance increase your damage, When other tank taunt, you doing much more damage than the other tank, if you continue attacking will gain aggro again, thats the reason rotation stop when other tank takes your target.

----------


## sheuron

Im loving the resto druid profile  :Smile: 

The logic on healing profiles are the funnier to create.

----------


## Taran32

@Sheuron

Is there any way you could modify your Mage Profiles (or any of them) to work below level 85? PMed you about it, but never heard back from you.

----------


## sheuron

Create a profile is not only write code, most time is spend testing it on game, and i not going to level up a new mage just to make a leveling profile.

----------


## Xelper

I uploaded the offsets for the 4.3.4 PTR. They can be downloaded through either the PQRUpdater or via the select form with no copies of WoW running.

----------


## googlebee

> yea works fine when we get a arms warrior in, I only have my debuffs showing so, it will mangle but as soon as he comes along wont try to mangle after
> 
> 
> 
> yeap pretty sure sheuron meant it to be like that, in order to prevent you ripping threat off again, tho is kind wierd as theres an alt to stop the rotation, seems a double standard?


Except the fact that as tanks we are expected to pull some weight for damage done. Stopping the rotation entirely until we re-taunt isnt logical for a number of reasons. .

Is your profile designed to continue to attack if vengeance is not present on the player? it seems it stops until you re taunt. (or target is focusing you)

Would make more sense if anything, to have the rotation continue if vengeance is *not* present.

Nonetheless having an alt function to disable is fine. Automating that so much is not really proactive in terms of damage.

So if im seeing your profile correctly....

Rotation automates when target is aggro on player(You) and will remain such until target switches to another tank? At which point it stops automating until you retaunt.

Also noticed it being a little weird on Madness with taunts. Im assuming that is automated as well?

Kinda confusing tbh. I mean i appreciate the idea to make the nubest of nubs able to tank....sorta...but for people that have half a clue its slightly overkill.


If you can show me how to disable just that taunt/stop attacking feature..I would be most gracious.

thanks!

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Except the fact that as tanks we are expected to pull some weight for damage done. Stopping the rotation entirely until we re-taunt isnt logical for a number of reasons. .
> 
> Is your profile designed to continue to attack if vengeance is not present on the player? it seems it stops until you re taunt. (or target is focusing you)
> 
> Would make more sense if anything, to have the rotation continue if vengeance is *not* present.
> 
> Nonetheless having an alt function to disable is fine. Automating that so much is not really proactive in terms of damage.
> 
> So if im seeing your profile correctly....
> ...


Offensive Spells

this is the part of the check

or ( UnitGroupRolesAssigned("targettarget") == "TANK" and UnitIsUnit("player","targettarget") == nil and not setAoE )

----------


## shortround8

Anyone willing to make me a private warlock PvP profile? I have no idea how to code but I will pay *whatever the price* coding goes for nowadays. A profile that can execute with me playing, a rating of 2300+ and is capable of running in bgs. 

2300 material is something along the lines of focus fearing, dispel protection (UA), the absolute best dps rotation (full row of dots+haunt+3 stacks of shadow embrace), execute drain soul, some sort of key variation if i want to use soul swap on focus, soulburn healthstone at a certain health percentage, casting shadowflame at close range, smart pet coding (devour magic), death coil at a certain health percentage or a key variation, armor switching at a certain health percentage etc, quick refresh on DoTs via fel flame, etc... And please don't code in to spam fel flame while moving...

----------


## me28791

> Anyone willing to make me a private warlock PvP profile? I have no idea how to code but I will pay *whatever the price* coding goes for nowadays. A profile that can execute with me playing, a rating of 2300+ and is capable of running in bgs. 
> 
> 2300 material is something along the lines of focus fearing, dispel protection (UA), the absolute best dps rotation (full row of dots+haunt+3 stacks of shadow embrace), execute drain soul, some sort of key variation if i want to use soul swap on focus, soulburn healthstone at a certain health percentage, casting shadowflame at close range, smart pet coding (devour magic), death coil at a certain health percentage or a key variation, armor switching at a certain health percentage etc, quick refresh on DoTs via fel flame, etc... And please don't code in to spam fel flame while moving...


go back a few pages there is a warlock pvp prifile

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2211707 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

or http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2217074

----------


## Monica1233

Was allready happy to see this. :-)),

Also still looking for youre Paypal Email so i can donate a bit for you.

----------


## cokx

I made an update of my Warlock PVP profile.
better soul swap
more intelligent drain soul.
updated interrupt

pm me if you want the download link

is there a way to add more modifier keys?

----------


## Myra

Dear Xelper or any other member willing to help, 
I have a question considering CC usability. I added a Hammer of Justice MO to XelpersRet Rotation, modified via RightControl, which actually works quite fine.




> if IsRightControlKeyDown() then
> if UnitExists("target", "mouseover")	then
> return true
> end
> end


But is there any possibility to manually 'overhotkey' the PQR priority, in case I wanted to stun my actual target or give the spell multiple target checks like:
if there's no MO check
if there's no focustarget
etc.

I don't seem to get something like that to work.

Appreciate Your answers.

----------


## kayonekayone

> Im loving the resto druid profile 
> 
> The logic on healing profiles are the funnier to create.


yes rly nice, like to play with it !!!

----------


## BRO

Hello. This does not work for me. I an unable to load a profile, or load any spells or abilities. The entire program remains a blank screen. THANKS.

----------


## Duranin

Sorry maybe i overread this but i am wondering where i can find the latest profiles ? Since the wiki doesn't look like it's updated in ages ?

EDIT: Found Sheuron's latest package from a couple of days ago, since i am new at this can anyone point me to the following profile creators ?

- Enhancement Shaman since i am missing that one.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Sorry maybe i overread this but i am wondering where i can find the latest profiles ? Since the wiki doesn't look like it's updated in ages ?
> 
> EDIT: Found Sheuron's latest package from a couple of days ago, since i am new at this can anyone point me to the following profile creators ?
> 
> - Enhancement Shaman since i am missing that one.


A lot of profile writers keep their links in their signature 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk

----------


## svs

> Sorry maybe i overread this but i am wondering where i can find the latest profiles ? Since the wiki doesn't look like it's updated in ages ?
> 
> EDIT: Found Sheuron's latest package from a couple of days ago, since i am new at this can anyone point me to the following profile creators ?
> 
> - Enhancement Shaman since i am missing that one.


Finding profiles on that forum is pain in the ass. Best way is to ask.
Here you go: [Blinded]'s Shaman Profiles 1.2

----------


## Edsaxe

Anyone got a good Unholy PvP Profile they could link me?

----------


## yourson

Bosses warrior profiles aint performing well with latest PQR  :Frown: . CS is almost never casted.

----------


## fluxflux

who iss working in the future for Monk Profiles?

----------


## Duranin

> Finding profiles on that forum is pain in the ass. Best way is to ask.
> Here you go: [Blinded]'s Shaman Profiles 1.2


Superb Thanks !

----------


## abndrew82

> Bosses warrior profiles aint performing well with latest PQR . CS is almost never casted.


I will surely have to try this tonight, will be rough to lose my Warrior DPS, love Boss's profiles.

Not sure if Boss is still updating, or if something planning to take them over.

----------


## SM411

Sorry for asking, but I found it hard to pick a Mutilate/Assasination Rogue profile as I just discovered this program/bot. Any recomendations?

----------


## firepong

> Sorry for asking, but I found it hard to pick a Mutilate/Assasination Rogue profile as I just discovered this program/bot. Any recomendations?


I don't believe anyone has made an Assassination profile. And if they have, I haven't seen it.

----------


## daorigin

> Bosses warrior profiles aint performing well with latest PQR . CS is almost never casted.


they are working fine for me ... just did 60k on normal madness on monday. what ver are you using.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Sorry for asking, but I found it hard to pick a Mutilate/Assasination Rogue profile as I just discovered this program/bot. Any recomendations?


i have a private ass/combat pve rotation. i play what my guild needs me to play which at the moment is my hunter. I'll get the profile pushed out by the end of the day.

----------


## pepe2c

> Profile updates, package includes:
> *Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Fire PvP, Arcane PvE)
> *Priest* (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
> *Hunter* (MM PvE, Survival PvE)
> *Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
> *Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
> *Death Knight* (Frost PvP)
> *Shaman* (Elemental PvE)
> *Druid* (Feral Tank PvE, Resto PvE)
> ...


WOW nice resto profile

----------


## Noelpqr

is there anyone who knows which healing profile are made to take on consideration some Mechanism of heroic fight like Yor'sahj and Warlord Zon’Ozz.
I was thinking it the ppl who is writing the profiles could the ignore healing like eff's profile that will be great of we have being asked to heal a group or some ppl only

----------


## Gabbz

Added a draft version of a Moonkin profile in my profiles, at http://dl.dropbox.com/u/68264153/Gabbz.rar

@Developers
I need some help with the moonkin profile. The issue i have is that the Eclipse power is not updated before the cast have hit the target. So basically i need to predict the Eclipse and cant use the api call that exists. I have added a PredictEclipsePower but its a very rough one and the issue is that the power is correct as long as i cast but as soon as i finished my cast its wrong. Anyone out there that have implemented this function already?

This profile is based on the one in the Wiki so cred to that guy but it was subpar so use this one instead. A simple rotation, left shift to place Treants, Left Ctrl to place mushrooms and detonate them, right Ctrl to toggle starfall.

Please try and give feedback on improvments. Will update it during the next weeks

----------


## firepong

Ok, new update for my Feral Druid Profile: Version 2.7

Change-log:
-Added in Troll and Orc racial for added DPS increase while berserk is active.
-Added in potions use if you have any in your inventory (If you run heroics (5-mans), make sure to either put them in the bank or remove the spell "Potions" from the rotation)
-Added in Profession's use (Herb spell as well as engineering gloves). Right now, I just got the gloves for use on Berserk when it's up, but I will be changing this later to pretty much return true after the first Berserk.
-More to come later. This part is going to be a secret  :Wink: 

How to use Engineering gloves:
1. Open Ability Editor.
2. Go to Druid > FireKitteh > Professions
3. In professions, remove the "--" before "local engin" etc as well as the coding below the herb spell.
4. Go to WoWHead, search for your gloves, and get the itemID from the address in the address bar.
5. Take that itemID and replace itemID in the locals as well as "UseItemByName(itemID) in the code.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Added a draft version of a Moonkin profile in my profiles, at http://dl.dropbox.com/u/68264153/Gabbz.rar
> 
> @Developers
> I need some help with the moonkin profile. The issue i have is that the Eclipse power is not updated before the cast have hit the target. So basically i need to predict the Eclipse and cant use the api call that exists. I have added a PredictEclipsePower but its a very rough one and the issue is that the power is correct as long as i cast but as soon as i finished my cast its wrong. Anyone out there that have implemented this function already?
> 
> This profile is based on the one in the Wiki so cred to that guy but it was subpar so use this one instead. A simple rotation, left shift to place Treants, Left Ctrl to place mushrooms and detonate them, right Ctrl to toggle starfall.
> 
> Please try and give feedback on improvments. Will update it during the next weeks


Even EJ just recommends you finish your cast of whatever your casting when you change so I never felt like doing it  :Stick Out Tongue: 

How I calculate eclipse could probably help you out though. I do a mathematical check backed up by the API check. If you use my mathematical check, you could easily just do if eclipse + next cast of wrath would eclipse me, have next cast be star fire 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk

----------


## leonel916

Here guys here my profile collection I collected up for far.
Attachment 6757

Includes
Buba
sheuron
CrystalTech
Valma, Old and Current
Cokx
Mentallity Old and Current
Kickmydog
Onya
Blinded
Xeron
Googlebee
Gabbz
firepong
Xelper

I might be missing a few names, since I cant find their names in the profiles but thanks to them for their wonderful profiles

----------


## firepong

> Added a draft version of a Moonkin profile in my profiles, at http://dl.dropbox.com/u/68264153/Gabbz.rar
> 
> @Developers
> I need some help with the moonkin profile. The issue i have is that the Eclipse power is not updated before the cast have hit the target. So basically i need to predict the Eclipse and cant use the api call that exists. I have added a PredictEclipsePower but its a very rough one and the issue is that the power is correct as long as i cast but as soon as i finished my cast its wrong. Anyone out there that have implemented this function already?
> 
> This profile is based on the one in the Wiki so cred to that guy but it was subpar so use this one instead. A simple rotation, left shift to place Treants, Left Ctrl to place mushrooms and detonate them, right Ctrl to toggle starfall.
> 
> Please try and give feedback on improvments. Will update it during the next weeks


If you want, both of us can stick our heads together and see what we can come up with. I used the eclipse code from his profile as well for the base of mine since I didn't know jack about boomkin rotations lol. Take a look at my Google Code site in my signature and tell me what you what you think about it and if I need to add anything else to it  :Wink: 

I know I will be changing the way Mushrooms and Detonate as well as starfall work later in the week when I get around to actually wanting to re-spec to boomkin profile to do them lol.

EDIT* Also, don't forget that Moonfire also adds points to the Eclipse direction when it's in certain states.

----------


## Cyxi

Sheuron,

is it possible to add for ever in rogue abilities



```
and not UnitBuffID("player",31224)
```

in



```
local channelSpell, _, _, _, _, endTime = UnitCastingInfo("boss1")
if channelSpell == GetSpellInfo(109417) and endTime/1000 - GetTime() < 1.3 
then RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1") end
```

so when i cast cloak, i do not go outside on ultraxion fight?

And how implement Feint on morchok hm ?

Cheers

----------


## googlebee

> I don't believe anyone has made an Assassination profile. And if they have, I haven't seen it.


  all 3 of the profiles in the WIKI are Assassination (Linked from Page 1 of this thread)..... <-- Clicky!

----------


## saga3180

@Bu_ba_ Have you ever taken consider coding in the healing debuff for heroic yorsahj?

----------


## maleth

Takes ages to pend the approval mate  :Frown:  Can't wait to see what you've got though. They all up to date?

Can you PM me the link? Or email it to me - [email protected]

----------


## googlebee

> Sheuron,
> 
> is it possible to add for ever in rogue abilities
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> and not UnitBuffID("player",31224)
> ```
> ...


You use cloak to absorb 100% of the dmg, so no you wouldn't be going *Out* as if you were pressing Heroic Will. 

On heroic tho, u will still need to alternate as they have fixed it so that Looming Darkness (Debuff received after you have *Soaked* Hour of Twilight - Lasts 2 min) will stay on a rogue regardless of Cloak of Shadows.

It wouldnt be terribly difficult to code this for a heroic version...for 10M - just ask to be first in the rotation for soaks.

If hour of twilight is casting on Target and cloak of shadows is off cooldown, and Looming darkness is not present on player, then return true for Cloak of Shadows use.

this would work for 10mans simply because Hour of Twilight is a 45 seconds cd X3 ( u use 3 teams of 2 people per team in heroic 10m) and CoS is a 2 min cooldown. so by the time it comes back to your turn to soak, 2 minutes 40 seconds have gone by. everything would be ready.

For fading lights simply recode using Heroic will (Extraactionbutton1) at 2 seconds. (This is due to the fact on heroic, the duration on Fading Light when applied is at 3-8 seconds, up from 5-10 seconds on normal mode.)

However, you would have to recode the automation of Heroic Will (Extraactionbutton1) use on Hour of Twilights for the other 2 Hour of Twilights that you would NOT be staying in to soak in the rotation, by doing something like this:

If Hour of Twilight is being casted on target, and Looming darkness is present on player, and Cloak of Shadows is on CD, then return true...

Im not a code genius by any means so perhaps Shueron can manage that in his rogue profiles.




Hope that helps.

----------


## googlebee

> Offensive Spells
> 
> this is the part of the check
> 
> or ( UnitGroupRolesAssigned("targettarget") == "TANK" and UnitIsUnit("player","targettarget") == nil and not setAoE )


Thanks Bu_ba

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Sheuron,
> 
> is it possible to add for ever in rogue abilities
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> and not UnitBuffID("player",31224)
> ```
> ...




```
local cloak_of_shadows = UnitBuffID("player", 31224)
if  cloak_of_shadows == nil then
local channelSpell, _, _, _, _, endTime = UnitCastingInfo("boss1")
if channelSpell == GetSpellInfo(109417) and endTime/1000 - GetTime() < 1.3 
then RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1") end
end
```

15% nerf, I didn't bother feinting on H:Morchok, a large dps loss when high energy.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @Bu_ba_ Have you ever taken consider coding in the healing debuff for heroic yorsahj?


Considered... Yes lol. Implemented... No  :Stick Out Tongue:  healing yor as a paladin is the most involved type of healing since we don't just roll divine lights  :Stick Out Tongue:  i need to code in disable all non-essential heals... Spam holy shock on pets... WoG tanks only... AND divine light casts on top of that XD

It's on the list of things to do... Already started writing some ideas out... Along with spine healing. 

Sent from my phone.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

You will also probably want to set up your killing spree with something like this, as you cannot *click* Herioc Will while Killing Spree is running. (enUS localization only)



```
local energy = UnitPower("player")
if energy < 35 then
	local fading_light = UnitDebuff("player", "Fading Light")
	local cast_name = UnitCastingInfo("boss1")
	if fading_light == nil and cast_name == nil then
		return true
	end
end
```

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Considered... Yes lol. Implemented... No  healing yor as a paladin is the most involved type of healing since we don't just roll divine lights  i need to code in disable all non-essential heals... Spam holy shock on pets... WoG tanks only... AND divine light casts on top of that XD
> 
> It's on the list of things to do... Already started writing some ideas out... Along with spine healing. 
> 
> Sent from my phone.


H:Spine is everyone spamming AE heals these days, it isn't as involved as it was pre-nerf. More importantly, I would have a profile just for dispels alone for that fight.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> If you want, both of us can stick our heads together and see what we can come up with. I used the eclipse code from his profile as well for the base of mine since I didn't know jack about boomkin rotations lol. Take a look at my Google Code site in my signature and tell me what you what you think about it and if I need to add anything else to it 
> 
> I know I will be changing the way Mushrooms and Detonate as well as starfall work later in the week when I get around to actually wanting to re-spec to boomkin profile to do them lol.
> 
> EDIT* Also, don't forget that Moonfire also adds points to the Eclipse direction when it's in certain states.


Look at the profile in SimCraft for Moonkins, it is set-up in the exact way you need it.

Here is some of the code used:



```
actions+=/starfire,if=eclipse_dir=1&eclipse<80
actions+=/starfire,if=prev.wrath=1&eclipse_dir=-1&eclipse<-87
actions+=/wrath,if=eclipse_dir=-1&eclipse>=-87
actions+=/wrath,if=prev.starfire=1&eclipse_dir=1&eclipse>=80
```

----------


## abndrew82

> WOW nice resto profile


Anybody used Sheuron's Resto Druid profile, I have currently used Ash's and would love to know how they compare.

From looking at it in the ability / rotation editor, Sheuron seems to have alot less going on, which can be very good if it still puts out the healing.

I dont play Heals on my druid much but my GF does and Ash's works for her, so not sure if worth changing or not

----------


## kzmz

> Ok, new update for my Feral Druid Profile: Version 2.7


sorry where the link to download the profile or how to update it?

----------


## googlebee

> sorry where the link to download the profile or how to update it?


in his signature......

----------


## kzmz

there is only an old: FireKittehDRUID22.rar FireKitteh - v2.2 Featured 3 days ago

----------


## Taran32

Are there any Mage leveling profiles around? Doesn't matter how basic. Just looking for something that would speed up the process to level 85. Since Sheuron's expressed that he doesn't care to modify his current ones, I'm hoping someone might have something available.

Also @Kickmydog

Your newest SV profiles aren't functioning properly from what I can tell. I've tried both the SV and SV test profiles you released in the last few days, and both give LUA errors and simply auto attack. Is anyone else experiencing this?

----------


## firepong

> there is only an old: FireKittehDRUID22.rar FireKitteh - v2.2 Featured 3 days ago


After you download that, go into Rotation Editor and go to Druid > Firekitteh. Below that is a button called "Download Update." Click it and update from 2.2 > 2.7. Done  :Wink:

----------


## Budoy

can someone make a /follow and /assist please that can be put on top of ur rotation thanks

----------


## bu_ba_911

> can someone make a /follow and /assist please that can be put on top of ur rotation thanks


lol i assume u are using two account to level?

if i feel up to it..... i may post what i use for myself.... did sorta wanna keep that code private but we'll see XD

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk

----------


## firepong

> lol i assume u are using two account to level?
> 
> if i feel up to it..... i may post what i use for myself.... did sorta wanna keep that code private but we'll see XD
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


lol. I bet your is more advanced than mine  :Wink:  I've got mine to setup follow and if your to far apart to follow, it looks at your map and changes your degrees and walks himself within following distance  :Big Grin:  It's a good piece of code lol

EDIT* Mines not getting posted though. It acts more like a bot than a rotation helper lol.
EDIT** Will give a hint though, I use: unitX, unitY = GetPlayerMapPosition("unit") and facing = GetPlayerFacing()  :Wink:

----------


## imdasandman

i been using simple /follow commands cuz i suck at coding in lfr's  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## hablais

Dont tell us about things you dont want to release here. It just makes the people curious.

----------


## cokx

anyone else noticing disconnects with xelpers lately updated interrupt mode?

----------


## Xelper

> anyone else noticing disconnects with xelpers lately updated interrupt mode?



Are you doing arena? I added the arena unit interrupt to the default. I hadn't heard any problems from the other people using it.

----------


## crystal_tech

i found a major flaw with my Time til death timer. it works if you fight one target but once you switch targets mid fight it messes up. I'm working on a fix for this. until i find the fix my profiles can be updated to 2.0.0.7

----------


## cokx

no was my fault.
with pqr 2.09 my purge ability gives me disconnect



> PQR_CustomTarget = "pettarget"
> 
> local i = 1
> local buff,_,_,_,bufftype = UnitBuff(PQR_CustomTarget, i)
> while buff do
> if ( bufftype == "Magic") then CastSpellByID(19505 , PQR_CustomTarget) end
> i = i + 1;
> buff,_,_,_,bufftype = UnitBuff(PQR_CustomTarget , i)
> end

----------


## Gabbz

@Bubba
Could not see any math regarding Eclipse in profile. But yes i have a plan to do this and is halfway there. It will be ugly but it will do the trick.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @Bubba
> Could not see any math regarding Eclipse in profile. But yes i have a plan to do this and is halfway there. It will be ugly but it will do the trick.


Hmm i had it in there... It would have been like (select(8, UnitPower("player")) + 100) / 2 

iirc lol. That way you only deal with positive numbers 

Sent from my phone.

----------


## leonel916

Any1 got a resto shaman ?

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

----------


## crystal_tech

ok heres my pqr2 assassin rogue for pve.

Abilities: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23527046/Pro..._Abilities.xml
Rotations: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23527046/Pro..._Rotations.xml

notes:
It pauses the rotation in stealth so to start attacking you choose the opener you want.
You have to cast stealth yourself for now.
Poison code is borrowed and uses English names.
Kick is there but not used as its currently in ipairs format same with shiv.
Cloak of Shadows/Redirect/Smoke Bomb/Dismantle/Blind/gouge/Expose Armor you have to manually cast yourself.

left control - vanish
left shift - fan of knives
left alt - pause
right shift - set focus for tricks of the trade

whats missing: 
ExtraActionBar code
Racials

that should be about it. I'll update with more later.

----------


## SM411

> ok heres my pqr2 assassin rogue for pve.
> 
> Abilities: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23527046/Pro..._Abilities.xml
> Rotations: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23527046/Pro..._Rotations.xml
> 
> notes:
> It pauses the rotation in stealth so to start attacking you choose the opener you want.
> You have to cast stealth yourself for now.
> Poison code is borrowed and uses English names.
> ...



Thanks alot! +rep

----------


## Kaolla

For anyone who is waiting on my Unholy PvP rotation, it should be completed by tomorrow.

I was planning to release it "as is" today, but I finally had a breakthrough with pet control and handling autocasts, so I need to test it tonight.

I had also included notifications through Diesall's PQI, but a couple were written incorrectly and breaking the rotation, so that's scrapped for now.

----------


## kojaks

Love the feral profile firepong. My only issue with it is it seems to want to keep reapplying the mangle debuff, if theres someone else in the raid putting it up (such as a bear tank). Which is a pretty hefty dps loss.

----------


## firepong

> Love the feral profile firepong. My only issue with it is it seems to want to keep reapplying the mangle debuff, if theres someone else in the raid putting it up (such as a bear tank). Which is a pretty hefty dps loss.


Yeah, I actually just ran into that problem earlier in my raid. I'll have to take a look at it tomorrow and see why it's doing it.

----------


## sheuron

@xelper: what about a function to make posible slect a rotation within the code



```
PQR_SwitchRotation(RotationName,AutoStart)

RotationName: If provided rotation name is not found the function will not have effect
AutoStart (true/false): Will start rotation as soon is switch or wait for user input
```

Some examples we can achive with this:



```
if IsSpellKnown(healspellid) then PQR_SwitchRotation(myhealingrotation,false) end
When heal spell provided by talent spec is detected auto load heal profile

if IsShiftKeyDown() then PQR_SwitchRotation(myaoerotation,true) end
When you hold down shift key AOE rotation is enabled

if not IsShiftKeyDown() then PQR_SwitchRotation(mysinglerotation,true) end
when you release shift key Single rotation is enabled
```

----------


## itsmemario

> Any1 got a resto shaman ?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


ive been using the one from this post http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2125439 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.) You just have to rename the two files adding "something_" to beginning of file names. Not sure how optimized it is but it works well for me running heroics.

----------


## ReapersDeath

Hey guys havnt been around lately so been using v111. I cant seem to get this new one working. It says download and install .net framework 4 and i have it lol. The older version works but not this blue iconed version.. anyone want to help me out?

----------


## Darkstylo

> Hey guys havnt been around lately so been using v111. I cant seem to get this new one working. It says download and install .net framework 4 and i have it lol. The older version works but not this blue iconed version.. anyone want to help me out?


1) Some more OS information?
Windows XP?
Windows Vista?
Windows 7?

2) Architecture?
x86 or X64?

3) Any error message?

Try to update .net 4 by using either windows updates.
Or manually install it from the microsoft website.

----------


## ipass

I figured it out!

Thanks for your help :Smile: 
Ipass

----------


## Duranin

> ive been using the one from this post http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2125439 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.) You just have to rename the two files adding "something_" to beginning of file names. Not sure how optimized it is but it works well for me running heroics.


Personally i didn't try Kezzin's one but i did a test run with this Ony's Raid Healing Resto Shaman in a 10 Man BH run, which i basically ended up healing it solo  :Wink: 

Dunno if Ony is still working on the profile tho there are some nice things that can be implemented like strict party healing and some debuff handeling. But this one was the best i could find on short notice, for Blinded Enh. Profiles 1.2 if have te feeling it can be tuned also which i will look in later today, since in my opinion it is quite "low".

----------


## ReapersDeath

> 1) Some more OS information?
> Windows XP?
> Windows Vista?
> Windows 7?
> 
> 2) Architecture?
> x86 or X64?
> 
> 3) Any error message?
> ...


Windows 7 Home Premium x64 and i have the most current .net and the error is that i need the most current version of .net

----------


## Darkstylo

> @Xelper
> I dunno Why? but everytime I alt tab out of wow with PQR 2.09 to add a new spellid to Interrupt list ,I cant get back in to wow(...the screen just sits there(
> i have all my video settings set to low on wow.
> All the other Previous of PQR versions worked Fine!!
> 2.09 lags a bit/ 2.05 works fast ,no lag!
> 
> Running Winxp Pro Service Pack 2
> 4 GB RAM
> Intel
> ...


That's quite a slow system, works fine here.

----------


## Darkstylo

> Windows 7 Home Premium x64 and i have the most current .net and the error is that i need the most current version of .net


Uninstall and reinstall
Download: Microsoft .NET Framework 4 (Standalone Installer) - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details

----------


## sheuron

> Anybody used Sheuron's Resto Druid profile, I have currently used Ash's and would love to know how they compare.
> 
> From looking at it in the ability / rotation editor, Sheuron seems to have alot less going on, which can be very good if it still puts out the healing.
> 
> I dont play Heals on my druid much but my GF does and Ash's works for her, so not sure if worth changing or not


The druid profile is not finish yet (but almost), just ding 85, still need to test it on raid and twaek mana management.

----------


## sheuron

Some people asked me how they could send donations to thank for the effort put into writing those profiles. I must say that the merit is Xelper for creating this great tool that allow us stop bashing buttons and enjoy the game. 

I just created a Paypal account. If using the profiles or saw the code and like my ideas you can make a donation using email adress set on signature.

----------


## Unasrage

@sheuron - hi m8 

i just comed back to the game and ofc i looked for your profiles  :Wink: 

thing is i dont get how the herb and arch profiles work ... =( can u plz shed a ligth on this for me??

tk u bro  :Wink:

----------


## happydado

@sheuron hi m8
I have download your mage profile and have see that there are difference from fire blast of pvpfiremage profile and normal fire mage profile.
can u explain to me what do u have change?

----------


## sheuron

> @sheuron - hi m8 
> 
> i just comed back to the game and ofc i looked for your profiles 
> 
> thing is i dont get how the herb and arch profiles work ... =( can u plz shed a ligth on this for me??
> 
> tk u bro


Create a new rotation, paste the code there and dont need to click anymore, just move the char.

----------


## sheuron

> @sheuron hi m8
> I have download your mage profile and have see that there are difference from fire blast of pvpfiremage profile and normal fire mage profile.
> can u explain to me what do u have change?


Dunno which profile you comparing it, mage profiles didnt needed update on last month

----------


## Unasrage

> Create a new rotation, paste the code there and dont need to click anymore, just move the char.


tk u bro  :Wink:

----------


## Cyxi

Thxs for all the reply,

i will try modfications this afternoon

Cheers

----------


## Gabbz

@Xelper
Would it possible to add generic profile functions into the core PQR? I know that we can create them our self but i am certain that you or other profilers can write much more efficient code then me.

For example
PQR_TimeToDie(target)
PQR_BleedExpire(target)
etc

----------


## happydado

> Dunno which profile you comparing it, mage profiles didnt needed update on last month


this is the come of normal fire mage:

if IsLeftShiftKeyDown() and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() 
and UnitDebuffID("target",44457,"PLAYER") 
and UnitBuffID("player", 64343) 
then return true end

This is for fire pvp:

if not CantMove("target") then return true end

----------


## Valma

OK,I'm back from the vacation and got the fixes you are all awaiting for.

http://code.google.com/p/valma-pqr-p...03-29-2012.rar

CARE it is not fully tested,coz I as always don't have enought time to do full tests.PM me your feedback.

P.S. I've decided to post links to my further downloads in public messages here on ownedcore.This will help people to find newest versions(if they don't use svn).

Ups,forgot to mention,that I did a kind of "rewrite" so I've wiped svn to revision 0.And as you can see now code is more clean and got rid of unneded loops and some other cool stuff.

----------


## bauwoo

Valma how do you install this? I extracted the DATA folder to the main PQR directory and then copied the scripts too the profile directory. I'm using a lv76 lock. Will it work with this?

----------


## bauwoo

Valma how do I install this correctly? I extracted the DATA folder to the main PQR directory and then extracted the scripts to the profile directory and loaded up my lv76 lock. Does this script work at this level?

----------


## Valma

Just extract archive in the PQR directory.And yes,its intended to work on lower lvls.

----------


## bauwoo

If I extract everything normally to the PQR folder the profile does not show up so I have to take out the scripts out of your WARLOCK directory and put them in the Profile directory. They show up but then when I try to use this profile I get a error message stating:

Date: 2012-03-29 03:46:06
ID: 3
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string " function pqrFunc0() ..."] line 2126:
attempt to call upvalue 'pq_notify' (a nil value)
Debug:
[C]: ?
[string " function pqrFunc0() ..."]:2126: ?()
[string " function pqrFunc0() ..."]:2450:
[string " function pqrFunc0() ..."]:2450

----------


## Valma

Are you sure that you are using PQR 2.0? :/ Coz from this error seems that you don't have PQR_Frames loaded ingame.

EDIT: OK,I see it.You definetly using PQR 1.x and not 2.x coz you got only Profiles directory and no subdirs.

----------


## bauwoo

Thanks a million. Didn't know 2.0 was out.

----------


## cokx

this is my newest warlock pvp profile.

could someone test it and tell me if he also get disconnects when my interrupt ist enabled
it doesnt disconnects you instantly just every 3-15minutes

Cokx_Warlock_PVP_1.3.rar

----------


## Duranin

> Are you sure that you are using PQR 2.0? :/ Coz from this error seems that you don't have PQR_Frames loaded ingame.
> 
> EDIT: OK,I see it.You definetly using PQR 1.x and not 2.x coz you got only Profiles directory and no subdirs.


PQR_Frames frames loaded ingame i can't remember i did anything to my game with PQR except " launch PQR ".

----------


## fluxflux

looking for shaman lvl script?

can i use blinded´s or sheuron´s profile to lvl?

----------


## MastaRage

Nice update i didn't know you had it intended for lower levels. Ill try on my 32.

Sent from my LG Revolution.

----------


## Valma

Just remember that destro and demo rotations uses incinerate as a filler,which becomes available at lvl 64.And main intent was to make this profile for endgame raiding so I haven't hardcoded (shadowbolt if you don't know incinerate) logic.So till lvl 64 the only viable lvling spec is affliction.

----------


## maleth

Hey guys, a few questions. Mainly interested in getting question 4 answered, so anyone with Paladin knowledge of profiles please skip to there.

1. Warrior PVE and PVP profiles, what are you opinions on the best one's? I feel Bossqwerty's work perfectly, but havnt tried many others.

2. Onya's shama healing profile is amazing, wondering if he is working on any more releases etc.

3. Imdasandman's DK frost profiles are excellent, again wondering if there are any other of which people prefer etc.

Now for what I really care most about. Paladins.

4. Bubba's PVE Holy profiles are the best I've ever come across. Was using it last night as we were just burning through an easy 4/8 DS HC with rest on normal as we are missing out MT and top DPS, and I'm astounded at how good it really is.

Retribution though, after a lot of testing, the Dragonfire event rotation still seems to be the best on the dummies, though I havnt had as much experience with any other Ret profiles, just a few mins here and there on dummies testing.

In everyone's opinion - which is the best Ret profile to use, and what are your reasons for it.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9700 using Tapatalk.

----------


## Demantor

thx *Valma* for this great Warlock Profil awesome thanks. hope can giev rep soon.

----------


## Valma

Onya quit WOW as far as I know.

----------


## leonel916

Hey, Valma Thanks for updating your profile!

I just want to make a quick suggestion. Could it be possible to make a bind to cast Soulstone over mouse over? and also auto cast to create a one. How about auto cast and use Healthstone on a certain percent Id say this would be helpful on all classes when they are low on hp


Update.
So i tested this on a raiders dummy, it seems to be having issues. Its casting immolation too many times. I was looking at the pqr add on and mostly saw that it was immo every 2-4 secs for some reason

----------


## linex7

> OK,I'm back from the vacation and got the fixes you are all awaiting for.
> 
> http://code.google.com/p/valma-pqr-p...03-29-2012.rar
> 
> CARE it is not fully tested,coz I as always don't have enought time to do full tests.PM me your feedback.
> 
> P.S. I've decided to post links to my further downloads in public messages here on ownedcore.This will help people to find newest versions(if they don't use svn).
> 
> Ups,forgot to mention,that I did a kind of "rewrite" so I've wiped svn to revision 0.And as you can see now code is more clean and got rid of unneded loops and some other cool stuff.


Thank you Very much Valma!

----------


## Gabbz

Updated my profiles with a Fire Mage. Sheroun and Xelper did the foundation i just tweaked it a bit and added IgniteDamage check for bigger Combustions.
Please give feedback if you think they can be improved. Will continue on the Moonkin so updates is coming soon.

Download at http://dl.dropbox.com/u/68264153/Gabbz.rar

----------


## Xelper

> @Xelper
> Would it possible to add generic profile functions into the core PQR? I know that we can create them our self but i am certain that you or other profilers can write much more efficient code then me.
> 
> For example
> PQR_TimeToDie(target)
> PQR_BleedExpire(target)
> etc


I prefer to keep what PQR does to a minimum. The more I add to PQR the more work it needs to do for people who likely will not even use those functions.

With that said, these functions that people created exist in either the Lua file that is loaded into WoW (data folder) or can be copied into your profile with minimum effort. Is there an issue with just copying them?

That reminds me as well, I will be making a small tweak to the Profile Update feature that shouldn't have any negative effects. In short, I am going to be making it more like the "Download Profile from URL" option. I am going to be reducing it to one URL, where providing the URL will either download both of the rotations and abilities from that same URL, download the Lua file, or fetch the text file and download everything in the text file (see this post for example) ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.).

To preserve backwards compatibility I will allow multiple URLs to be added but be delimited by a |. Example:
AbilityURL|RotationURL|LuaURL
So when your profile is loaded in PQR 2.1, the Update function will still work exactly as before.

----------


## cokx

*Cokx Warlock PVP Pre Gold*

First of all, thanks for all the PM's I received  :Smile: 

Second, this is nearly my final warlock PVP profile.
I have added everything i needed and dont know what i could add.

here is the modifier list:
- right shift mouseover fear and unstable affliction
- if mouseover doesnt exist it will fear focus
- if mouseover and focus doesnt exist (or focus is target) it will fear an arena enemy
- right control mouseover curse of exhaustion
- right alt mass fear

- left shift RAGE DOTTING ( dot the whole enemy raid)
- left control stop rotation
- left alt petfollow + soul harvest
- left alt over a friend it will set your friend to your DarkIntent target and recast it until you change your Dark Intent target


it does not contain these following things cause there are too many variables:
deathcoil
demonic circle
armor switch
healthstone
soulburn
demonic soul
shadow ward


cokx_Warlock_PVP_Pre_Gold.rar

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Updated my profiles with a Fire Mage. Sheroun and Xelper did the foundation i just tweaked it a bit and added IgniteDamage check for bigger Combustions.
> Please give feedback if you think they can be improved. Will continue on the Moonkin so updates is coming soon.
> 
> Download at http://dl.dropbox.com/u/68264153/Gabbz.rar


Mana Gem should be used on deficit mana as it returns roughly 12500 mana and not 10% mana. Using 10% can vary hugely between a very geared player and a fresh 85.



```
local mana_deficit = UnitPowerMax("player") - UnitPower("player")
if mana_deficit > 12500 then
```

Ice Block at 10% is not good as you don't check if Cauterize has proced or anything to clear the Ice Block once healers may have you back up to full health, so you sit in the Ice Block for the full duration, lowering your effective dps by 500-1000 depending on the fight.

Using Evocation at 35% can also be tricky at times.
1.) Madness, cataclysm is being casted and 100% damage to arm, and the profile uses Evocation when you could of used Evocation on the next platform easily.
2.) Yorsahj, 2 blue oozes. The first one the Evocation is used, good. The second one, you have absolutely no mana to do anything with.

This is solved by switching to Mage Armor when below 5-10% mana and switching back to Molten Armor at a higher mana percent, which is also a gain to effective dps over using Evocation.

----------


## Xelper

> OK,I'm back from the vacation and got the fixes you are all awaiting for.
> 
> http://code.google.com/p/valma-pqr-p...03-29-2012.rar
> 
> CARE it is not fully tested,coz I as always don't have enought time to do full tests.PM me your feedback.
> 
> P.S. I've decided to post links to my further downloads in public messages here on ownedcore.This will help people to find newest versions(if they don't use svn).
> 
> Ups,forgot to mention,that I did a kind of "rewrite" so I've wiped svn to revision 0.And as you can see now code is more clean and got rid of unneded loops and some other cool stuff.


Welcome back Valma.  :Smile: 

Btw, I am making a slight tweak to the lua file loading, please see this post:

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2220475 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

----------


## merrikh

Was just wondering if anyone has seen Blinded on? Havent seen him post in awhile.

----------


## abndrew82

Maybe something not possible, but got a question on possibility

Is it possible for PQR to watch for a certain mob to spawn, and target / attack that mob if it does.

My thoughts for this, is right now my guild is raiding Normal DS and we having troubles on the Gunship thing. I am planning to take my DK tonight and made a macro for targeting / deathgripping the Sapper.

The sapper has been a problem for us, as we tend to not normally have a DK and he gets through and blows up.

I am curious if it would be possible to code into the DK profile I am using for it to attack the sapper if it spawns, even if it were to just use the macro I have to get it targeted right when it lands and pulled / chains of iced to me.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Maybe something not possible, but got a question on possibility
> 
> Is it possible for PQR to watch for a certain mob to spawn, and target / attack that mob if it does.
> 
> My thoughts for this, is right now my guild is raiding Normal DS and we having troubles on the Gunship thing. I am planning to take my DK tonight and made a macro for targeting / deathgripping the Sapper.
> 
> The sapper has been a problem for us, as we tend to not normally have a DK and he gets through and blows up.
> 
> I am curious if it would be possible to code into the DK profile I am using for it to attack the sapper if it spawns, even if it were to just use the macro I have to get it targeted right when it lands and pulled / chains of iced to me.


If you use any spells or abilities when it lands they will be wasted as the sapper cloaks everything off and then goes invisible for a brief time until pulled out of stealth.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Maybe something not possible, but got a question on possibility
> 
> Is it possible for PQR to watch for a certain mob to spawn, and target / attack that mob if it does.
> 
> My thoughts for this, is right now my guild is raiding Normal DS and we having troubles on the Gunship thing. I am planning to take my DK tonight and made a macro for targeting / deathgripping the Sapper.
> 
> The sapper has been a problem for us, as we tend to not normally have a DK and he gets through and blows up.
> 
> I am curious if it would be possible to code into the DK profile I am using for it to attack the sapper if it spawns, even if it were to just use the macro I have to get it targeted right when it lands and pulled / chains of iced to me.


add an ability called DG-sapper spellid 0 




```
local sapper = Twilight Sapper
if IsRightShiftKeyDown() then
     TargetUnit("Twilight Sapper")
     if UnitName("target") == sapper then
          CastSpellByID(49576)
          TargetLastEnemy()
    end
```

what this should do is:

once sapper drops you hit right shift,
it targets the sapper,
casts death grip,
target your last target,
profit.

its untested and the local may need quotes around Twilight Sapper. but it should work.

----------


## saga3180

@Valma is there a reason why the rotation spams unstable affliction every 3-4 secs.
Its been happening since i got my 4 piece yesterday

----------


## abndrew82

> add an ability called DG-sapper spellid 0 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local sapper = Twilight Sapper
> if IsRightShiftKeyDown() then
>      TargetUnit("Twilight Sapper")
> ...


K tried this so far, not sure if it is the quotes thing you said. But right now it seems to make the rotation hang.

Created the ability and placed it in, and added it to the rotation, and dk doesnt do anything besides Auto Attacks on dummy. So thinking its hanging on that ability and not moving past it,

PQinterface doesnt show what its trying to do just says standbye

----------


## bu_ba_911

> K tried this so far, not sure if it is the quotes thing you said. But right now it seems to make the rotation hang.
> 
> Created the ability and placed it in, and added it to the rotation, and dk doesnt do anything besides Auto Attacks on dummy. So thinking its hanging on that ability and not moving past it,
> 
> PQinterface doesnt show what its trying to do just says standbye


is there an error?

----------


## me28791

> add an ability called DG-sapper spellid 0 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local sapper = Twilight Sapper
> if IsRightShiftKeyDown() then
>      TargetUnit("Twilight Sapper")
> ...


I can see one problem with that, sapper goes on boat then cloaks, maybe have a range check on it? cant remember if you can check if a mob is a certain distance away or even if target is invulnerable (which it is when first comes down)

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I can see one problem with that, sapper goes on boat then cloaks, maybe have a range check on it? cant remember if you can check if a mob is a certain distance away or even if target is invulnerable (which it is when first comes down)


you can add DeathGrip to the spell delay.... and the most accurate range checks are with your spells... if out of Plague Strike range but in range of Icey Touch DG

----------


## crystal_tech

well i would hope that you have a hunter or rogue throwing flare or a trap or fan of knives to bring it out of stealth first before you use it. as for the hanging issue try this for the local



```
local sapper = UnitName("Twilight Sapper")
```

that should fix that part

----------


## abndrew82

Not that I can see, turned debugging for profile got nothing in chat.

Then did Advanced, and got spam of it entering the abilities 

Such as the one I made

<PQR Debug> Added DG-sapper (Imdasandman) at index 6 in rotation 1

But still nothing being casted but white swings and pet damage.

Just Tried this, but same

[QUOTE=crystal_tech;2221796]well i would hope that you have a hunter or rogue throwing flare or a trap or fan of knives to bring it out of stealth first before you use it. as for the hanging issue try this for the local



```
local sapper = UnitName("Twilight Sapper")
```

When I remove the created ability back out of the rotation it work.

Wonder if I need to put it at a certain place of the rotation. I am using Sandman's unholy rot

Ok it must be hanging, I moved the ability to the very bottom of the rotation, and it is casting and doing its DPS now. Not sure exactly what that means lol but at least its doing the normal rotate with the ability in there now just down at the very bottom.

I had thought it may have been the key, as in the profile shift is set for pause, so also messed with changing it to a different key, or can even remove the pause function.

Thanks for all the assistance

----------


## crystal_tech

[QUOTE=abndrew82;2221803]Not that I can see, turned debugging for profile got nothing in chat.

Then did Advanced, and got spam of it entering the abilities 

Such as the one I made

<PQR Debug> Added DG-sapper (Imdasandman) at index 6 in rotation 1

But still nothing being casted but white swings and pet damage.

Just Tried this, but same




> well i would hope that you have a hunter or rogue throwing flare or a trap or fan of knives to bring it out of stealth first before you use it. as for the hanging issue try this for the local
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local sapper = UnitName("Twilight Sapper")
> ```
> 
> When I remove the created ability back out of the rotation it work.
> ...


ok the prob is that IsRightShiftKeyDown() might be used for something else. but for hanging it should be skipping over it until you hit the mod key for it.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> add an ability called DG-sapper spellid 0 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local sapper = Twilight Sapper
> if IsRightShiftKeyDown() then
>      TargetUnit("Twilight Sapper")
> ...




```
local sapper = "Twilight Sapper"
if IsRightShiftKeyDown() then
     TargetUnit(sapper, 1)
     if UnitName("target") == sapper then
          CastSpellByID(49576)
          TargetLastEnemy()
    end
```

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> Maybe something not possible, but got a question on possibility
> 
> Is it possible for PQR to watch for a certain mob to spawn, and target / attack that mob if it does.
> 
> My thoughts for this, is right now my guild is raiding Normal DS and we having troubles on the Gunship thing. I am planning to take my DK tonight and made a macro for targeting / deathgripping the Sapper.
> 
> The sapper has been a problem for us, as we tend to not normally have a DK and he gets through and blows up.
> 
> I am curious if it would be possible to code into the DK profile I am using for it to attack the sapper if it spawns, even if it were to just use the macro I have to get it targeted right when it lands and pulled / chains of iced to me.


The best way to deal with the sapper as dk is to stand at the front half of the ship and drop a death and decay right in the middle of the ship as the sapper drops down. That should usually reveal him. When he gets to the door he becomes visible anyway, thats when you can use your death grip macro if he makes it that far and then into a chains of ice. If you're standing at the front it should pull him the whole way back and you'll have loads of extra time to finish him.

----------


## kickmydog

> well i would hope that you have a hunter or rogue throwing flare or a trap or fan of knives to bring it out of stealth first before you use it. as for the hanging issue try this for the local
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local sapper = UnitName("Twilight Sapper")
> ```
> 
> that should fix that part


100% sure that flare doesn't bring them out of stealth. I've placed flares on the spot where they have landed before and got nothing.

----------


## kickmydog

> i found a major flaw with my Time til death timer. it works if you fight one target but once you switch targets mid fight it messes up. I'm working on a fix for this. until i find the fix my profiles can be updated to 2.0.0.7


Well that would explain why it wasn't working for me a while ago and I removed it. It was on Gunship 2.0 and a lot of target switching on that.

----------


## yourson

Any Warrior arms rotation optimized for 2 targets? (to use cleave instead of HS)

----------


## kickmydog

> Are there any Mage leveling profiles around? Doesn't matter how basic. Just looking for something that would speed up the process to level 85. Since Sheuron's expressed that he doesn't care to modify his current ones, I'm hoping someone might have something available.
> 
> Also @Kickmydog
> 
> Your newest SV profiles aren't functioning properly from what I can tell. I've tried both the SV and SV test profiles you released in the last few days, and both give LUA errors and simply auto attack. Is anyone else experiencing this?


That's very odd, I just cleared most of Dragon Soul with it as SV this week. PM me with the ability list that you have on the SV profile so I can check.

----------


## Xelper

PQR v2.1 - Download Here
---
*NOTE: This is the release version but it is for profile developers, if you have a profile that currently utilizes a Lua file in the Data directory your rotation will NOT work until it has been updated. Stay on 2.0.9 for the time being. This version will be on the updater in a day or two.*

-New function: PQR_LoadLua(fileName, forceRun) - Returns true if the file was run/loaded/already ran, returns false otherwise. If forceRun is true then it will run the lua file again even if it has already been previously run.
-New function: PQR_StopRotation() - Stops the currently running rotation.
-New function: PQR_SwapRotation(#) - Switches the currently running rotation to another one of the selected rotations. You can figure out which are selected by checking the global variables: PQR_Rotation# (ex: PQR_Rotation1)

I decided to move from loading every Lua file into WoW to running only requested Lua files. This is because some profiles wont even use them, and it is inefficient and a drain on resources/memory to have all Lua files run.
Example usage, this should be in your initialize prior to using any custom functions:


```
if PQR_LoadLua("PQR_Bubba_Data.lua") == false then
    PQR_WriteToChat("You are missing PQR_Bubba_Data.lua. Rotation has been stopped.", "Error")
    PQR_StopRotation()
    return true
end
```


If you would like to get your profiles ready to go now so they work in 2.0.9 and 2.1 just do the following:


```
if PQR_LoadLua then
    --Code above here
end
```

Note to developers:
I did a bunch of testing locally and nothing should be broken by this change. Let me know if you have issues.

----------


## bu_ba_911

Thx for the update Xelper :-) time to test the new function now  :Stick Out Tongue:  so far I haven't experienced any issues with my tests that I've been running either 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk

----------


## xxmarlxx

Hi looking for a up to date Survial hunter profile?

----------


## Taran32

> That's very odd, I just cleared most of Dragon Soul with it as SV this week. PM me with the ability list that you have on the SV profile so I can check.


Sent. Redownloaded PQR and your profile, and still had the same issue. Hoping you can help me figure this one out.

----------


## ReapersDeath

Ok im starting to get a little pissed off.. D= The green version of PQR worked perfectly fine, and now you guys have done all these updates, and the blue iconed version doesnt work at all. Every time i try opening it, i get an error saying i need .net framework v4. I do and i fully uninstalled and reinstalled. Still not working. How does it go from working flawlessly to not working in an update?

WIndows 7 Home Premium x64 .Net framework most current version. I could use the green version until i downloaded the most current and used the updater thing from the download. Now green is all glitched out and wont even launch and blue gives the error.

----------


## bu_ba_911

Alright in about an Hour I'm going to be updating ALL of my profiles to use the new PQR_LoadLua function, which means that they will all work on the latest PQR Version XD

I'll also be using Xelpers Recommended action of using if PQR_LoadLua ~= nil then code to make them backwards compatible

----------


## kickmydog

> PQR v2.1 - Download Here
> ---
> *NOTE: This is the release version but it is for profile developers, if you have a profile that currently utilizes a Lua file in the Data directory your rotation will NOT work until it has been updated. Stay on 2.0.9 for the time being. This version will be on the updater in a day or two.*
> 
> -New function: PQR_LoadLua(fileName, forceRun) - Returns true if the file was run/loaded/already ran, returns false otherwise. If forceRun is true then it will run the lua file again even if it has already been previously run.
> -New function: PQR_StopRotation() - Stops the currently running rotation.
> -New function: PQR_SwapRotation(#) - Switches the currently running rotation to another one of the selected rotations. You can figure out which are selected by checking the global variables: PQR_Rotation# (ex: PQR_Rotation1)
> 
> I decided to move from loading every Lua file into WoW to running only requested Lua files. This is because some profiles wont even use them, and it is inefficient and a drain on resources/memory to have all Lua files run.
> ...


So where do I put this code? In every ability? in my datafile or create a new ability? To me this just seems rather long winded. Why not just have PQR2 put it in automatically just like when you put in a new ability and click save it automatically puts in a return true in the code.

While I appreciate all these features it gets tedious as a profile writer with limited time and limited coding skills keep updating and updating for minor tweaks.

----------


## bu_ba_911

I told you before..... Make a seperate Ability if you don't have an initialize ability... and just do this...



```
if PQR_RotationStarted == true then
  PQR_RotationStarted = false
  if PQR_LoadLua ~= nil then
    if PQR_LoadLua("PQR_Kickmydog_Data.lua") == false then 
       PQR_WriteToChat("Put the file PQR_Kickmydog_Data.lua in the Data file for this profile to work properly!!!", "Error")
       PQR_RotationStop()
        return true
     end
   end
end
```

----------


## sheuron

> PQR v2.1 - Download Here
> ---
> *NOTE: This is the release version but it is for profile developers, if you have a profile that currently utilizes a Lua file in the Data directory your rotation will NOT work until it has been updated. Stay on 2.0.9 for the time being. This version will be on the updater in a day or two.*
> 
> -New function: PQR_LoadLua(fileName, forceRun) - Returns true if the file was run/loaded/already ran, returns false otherwise. If forceRun is true then it will run the lua file again even if it has already been previously run.
> -New function: PQR_StopRotation() - Stops the currently running rotation.
> -New function: PQR_SwapRotation(#) - Switches the currently running rotation to another one of the selected rotations. You can figure out which are selected by checking the global variables: PQR_Rotation# (ex: PQR_Rotation1)
> 
> I decided to move from loading every Lua file into WoW to running only requested Lua files. This is because some profiles wont even use them, and it is inefficient and a drain on resources/memory to have all Lua files run.
> ...


Should add also a way to check PQR version to warm users about outdated PQR.



```
if PQR_Version < 2100 then PQR_WriteToChat("This profile requires PQR 2.1.0.0 or superior to work properly") end
```

----------


## sheuron

Example code to use with the new rotation swap function

Use this code on the Feral profile


```
if IsSpellKnown(85101) then
  local rotation = { PQR_Rotation1, PQR_Rotation2, PQR_Rotation3, PQR_Rotation4 } 
  for i=1, 4 do
    if rotation[i] == "Restoration PvE [8/0/33] (xrnResto)" then PQR_SwapRotation(i) end 
  end
end
```

Use this code on the Resto profile


```
if IsSpellKnown(84735) then
  local rotation = { PQR_Rotation1, PQR_Rotation2, PQR_Rotation3, PQR_Rotation4 } 
  for i=1, 4 do
    if rotation[i] == "Feral Tank PvE [0/32/9] (xrnFera)" then PQR_SwapRotation(i) end 
  end
end
```

Having it on both profiles ll autoswitch rotations when you do on game.

----------


## sheuron

Could add on Ability editor a class named DATA and list there .lua files found on DATA directory?

----------


## Xelper

> So where do I put this code? In every ability? in my datafile or create a new ability? To me this just seems rather long winded. Why not just have PQR2 put it in automatically just like when you put in a new ability and click save it automatically puts in a return true in the code.
> 
> While I appreciate all these features it gets tedious as a profile writer with limited time and limited coding skills keep updating and updating for minor tweaks.


I'm not quite sure what you mean about 'updating and updating.' I do as much as possible to keep profiles backwards compatible. A profile developed on the very first version of PQR should load into the current version. I've made 2 changes in 9 months that would require minor tweaks to be made to profiles for the sake of decent memory usage and performance gains, I am not making the decision lightly to make these changes.

With that said, this latest change just requires you to make an initialize ability if you hadn't already and paste in the code bubba posted. Put it at the top of your rotation. Total work should be about 3 minutes.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## bu_ba_911

Made this for a friend... again ty Xelper



```
if not GetCVar("LoadRotation") then RegisterCVar("LoadRotation", 0) end

if GetMacroInfo("Load1") ~= "Load1" then CreateMacro("Load1", 1, "/script if GetCVar(LoadRotation) then SetCVar(LoadRotation, 1) end", 1, nil) end
if GetMacroInfo("Load2") ~= "Load2" then CreateMacro("Load2", 1, "/script if GetCVar(LoadRotation) then SetCVar(LoadRotation, 2) end", 1, nil) end
if GetMacroInfo("Load3") ~= "Load3" then CreateMacro("Load3", 1, "/script if GetCVar(LoadRotation) then SetCVar(LoadRotation, 3) end", 1, nil) end
if GetMacroInfo("Load4") ~= "Load4" then CreateMacro("Load4", 1, "/script if GetCVar(LoadRotation) then SetCVar(LoadRotation, 4) end", 1, nil) end
	
if tonumber(GetCVar("LoadRotation")) ~= 0 then 
	local RotationNumber = tonumber(GetCVar("LoadRotation"))
	SetCVar("LoadRotation", 0)
	PQR_SwapRotation(RotationNumber)  
end
```

anyone who uses this will need to fix the macro if they want that to work  :Stick Out Tongue: 

replace all LoadRotation with "LoadRotation" in the in-game macro this ability creates

----------


## xMaddhatterx

any good assassination rotations out there?

----------


## Xelper

> Could add on Ability editor a class named DATA and list there .lua files found on DATA directory?


I'll throw something in for you...

EDIT: I just reuploaded 2.1 to the link in my previous post with a lua file editor for the Data directory.. you can access it via the Ability Editor. Let me know how it goes.

----------


## Kaolla

Kaolla's Unholy DK - PvP
http://kaolla-pqr-profiles.googlecod...%20-%202.4.rar
(once downloaded, you can update this profile from within PQR)

This is my second attempt at a comprehensive Unholy DK rotation suitable for Arena/BG play. The major difference is that this rotation, unlike the first one, actually _works_  :Embarrassment: 

There are essentially two specs (with minor variations) for Unholy, both of which are covered in this profile. Both are viable at all levels of play. The sole difference is whether you use your Unholy and Death Runes for Necrotic Strike (absorbs heals) or Scourge Strike (straight damage). This will depend entirely on your comp and personal preference.

*Necrotic Strike - (3/7/31)
Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft
*
If you arena with a comp such as PHD, with a partner that can unload significant burst damage (such as a Hunter), you may find that the sheer pressure of Necrotic Strike is more important than the extra damage from Scourge Strike. Your ability to kill in duels and BGs, however, is lessened.

*Scourge Strike - (0/7/34)
Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft
*
If you do 3's with a Warlock (as I do), or a similar DoT class, you may find this Scourge Strike build to be more useful. In 2's and BGs, this is likely the stronger build, as it delivers significantly more actual damage to the target, while still proccing the area control of Desecration. Still, your mileage may vary.

Even with this build, I often use Necrotic Strike against certain healers, especially Discipline Priests and Restoration Druids. It will also attempt to apply the debuff if your health falls below a certain percentage versus a caster, as a defensive ability. If you don't like this behavior, simply remove Necrotic Strike from the Current Ability list.


This profile will eventually send certain notification events to Diesall's PQInterface addon. It's an exceptional addon, and it looks great. Get it!

I advise setting your pet to Defensive, and to practice using your Ghoul! This profile includes comprehensive Pet Handling functions; it will always maintain enough energy to Gnaw/Monstrous Blow as long as that spell is off-cooldown, and otherwise handle the use of Claw perfectly.

As a result, you'll be able to stun your target on a moment's notice. Pet Healing, as well as fast Shadow Infusions, are also handled by this rotation.

Note that, unlike in my previous profile, your Ghoul will stick to its target like glue. It will sit on whatever you tell it to attack, so take advantage of this and be mindful of what it's doing.

There is a Return Flag function that will automatically click dropped flags in Warsong Gulch, Twin Peaks and Eye of the Storm. Be careful not to wander too close to the enemy's flag room, or you may become an accidental flag carrier  :Smile: *

This profile uses the following modifier keys:

Left Shift - Pause
Left Alt - Death Grip
Left Control - Strangulate (Target)
Right Control - Chains of Ice (Mouseover)
I also use the following keybinds:

Shift+Mouse Wheel Up - Pet Attack Mouseover Macro
Shift+Mouse Wheel Down - Pet Follow
Shift+Mouse Wheel Click - Pet Move To
E - Lichborne
Shift+E - Unholy Frenzy
R - Gnaw Mouseover Macro (pet)
Shift+R - Strangulate Focus Macro
C - Icebound Fortitude
Shift+C - Anti-Magic Zone
F - PvP Trinket/Every Man for Himself
Shift+F - Death and Decay
Q - Leap/Shambling Rush Macro (pet)
1 - Focus (Mouseover) Macro
2 - Dark Simulacrum
3 - Empower Rune Weapon
4 - Anti-Magic Shell

I recommend binding the macros included at the end of this post, as well.


While PQR will summon your Gargoyle automatically, it will not use Unholy Frenzy. I made this decision because Unholy Frenzy can be used to break CCs on yourself or friendly players, or even cast on your Ghoul, and therefore it's up to you to make the right decision.

While Lichborne is activated, PQR will actively attempt to heal you if your health is below 60%. It will also automatically sacrifice your Ghoul and Death Strike if your health falls below 35%.

Above all else, practice! Unholy is a difficult playstyle, even with PQR doing 90% of the work. Just be thankful that this program saves you from learning (or finding room for) another 50 keybinds.

A big thanks goes to Mentally, Bu_ba_911, Sheuron and Imdasandman for their ideas and for the hours I spent looking through their brilliant rotations. And of course Xelper, for PQR. Rep them!

Please report any bugs or suggestions to me, via PM or in this thread.


Happy Unholying!

Suggested Macros:
Pet Attack (Mouseover) Macro - Will attack mouseover if one exists, otherwise will attack current target


```
/petattack [@mouseover,harm][]
```


Gnaw Mouseover Macro - Will Gnaw/Monstrous Blow current mouseover target


```
#showtooltip Gnaw
/cast [@mouseover,harm] Gnaw
```

Leap Mouseover Macro - Will Leap/Shambling Rush current mouseover target - You don't necessarily need this one; if you don't plan to use Shambling Rush as an interrupt, just leave it on autocast


```
#showtooltip Leap
/cast [@mouseover,harm] Leap
```

Strangulate Focus Macro - Will Strangulate your Focus Target if one exists


```
#showtooltip strangulate
/cast [@focus,harm] Strangulate
/cast Blood Tap
```


Focus Mouseover Macro - Will Focus your current mouseover, or clear focus if no mouseover exists


```
/focus [target=mouseover]
```



Known Issues

```
v2.1 - Released (3/30/2012)
- None known (yet)

v2.0 - Released (3/29/2012)
- My immunity check function doesn't appear to be working, which means that resources are being wasted on immune targets. I'll code up new checks soon.
- Summon Gargoyle returns true while out-of-combat.
- Pet Abilities attempt to cast while the player is out-of-combat and not riding a mount. Annoying clicking sound is annoying.

```



Changelog

```
v2.1 - Released (3/30/2012)
- Added IsUnitAffectingCombat checks to several abilities, including Summon Gargoyle.
- Changed Immunity checks for PQ_ValidUnit
- Corrected Pet Ability spam.
- Added automatic PetAttack("mouseover") for important PvP totems - if you happen to mouseover a totem, your Ghoul will happily turn it to splinters
- Added "Horde Flag" to the Return Flag function, for all you mean, mean Hordies.
- Tweaked Disease management for Frost Fever to conserve Outbreak.
- Added multiple checks for Roots, Deterrence and Spell Reflect on Death Grip, so you (probably) won't waste it on something not covered by Glyph of Resilient Grip.

v2.0 - Released (3/29/2012)
```

*

----------


## Kinkeh

> Yeah, tbh I had it done but it completely slipped my mind.
> 
> Frost -- all changes are rotation changes, all under the hood. Quick note: please don't go to the dummy comparing this profile to the old one or even someone elses, and here's why. On the dummy, because of the lack of resources, the bot doesn't have to make very many choices, usually just whether to HB, Outbreak, Oblit, or FS. Both my profiles and the other masterfrost one out there will handle the dummy in nearly the same way. The difference is, in a raid setting, where you have to run out melee range, leave the twilight realm, ect, and come back with 5+ runes and 60+ RP, this profile best handles those circumstances. Because of the logic from SimCraft, it is much better equipped to deal with times when the bot actually has to make hard choices. This will be a dps increase ONLY in a raid setting, because of how resource starved we are on a dummy.
> 
> I also removed ERW, it doesn't have any place in the rotation as you can't use it more than once or twice in a majority of fights, and is best saved for when RL calls for pots, CDs, hero, ect. It would be a dps loss to have the bot do it.
> 
> BbaMasterFrost_DEATHKNIGHT_Rotations.xml
> BbaMasterFrost_DEATHKNIGHT_Abilities.xml


I'm not sure if you're still active/reading the forum but I just want to say thanks a lot bbatotas :P I've been ranking with your profiles, ranked top 5 on some firelands fights and top 25 on heroic DS fights, in ilvl 399 gear lol.

----------


## sheuron

> I'll throw something in for you...
> 
> EDIT: I just reuploaded 2.1 to the link in my previous post with a lua file editor for the Data directory.. you can access it via the Ability Editor. Let me know how it goes.


Nice, like this new loadlua function, its time to make my profiles compatible with all languages

----------


## Valma

Figured out the bug with unneeded casts of Immo/UA, forgot to divide casttime by 1000 >.< Will upload quickfix soon,just need to add PQR 2.1 compability plus I'm adding some suggested things like soulstone and healthstone so need a bit of time.

----------


## Budoy

> lol i assume u are using two account to level?
> 
> if i feel up to it..... i may post what i use for myself.... did sorta wanna keep that code private but we'll see XD
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk



yes Buba, can u please release it

----------


## imdasandman

> I'm not sure if you're still active/reading the forum but I just want to say thanks a lot bbatotas :P I've been ranking with your profiles, ranked top 5 on some firelands fights and top 25 on heroic DS fights, in ilvl 399 gear lol.


sorry but I highly doubt you are ranking top 25 in HM DS fights.... your ilvl simply isnt high enough and i know that to be one of the top 50 players in the world for frost dk this rotation will get you those numbers but only if you have Bis in every slot as alot of guilds are 8/8hm for awhile now and is on farm.

----------


## leonel916

> Figured out the bug with unneeded casts of Immo/UA, forgot to divide casttime by 1000 >.< Will upload quickfix soon,just need to add PQR 2.1 compability plus I'm adding some suggested things like soulstone and healthstone so need a bit of time.



Woot! took my idea! =D

----------


## Soullaestig

Has anyone of you as MM Hunter PvP Profiles or BM? Thanks kickmydog for your profil ^^ 


Greetz Soullaestig

----------


## darkayo

Boss SDv7.3 is the last version ?

----------


## cs0267

please disregard

----------


## yourson

> Boss SDv7.3 is the last version ?


Yes. Sadly looks like Boss aint making any new profiles.

----------


## Kaolla

Thanks to the users who've gambled on my profile so far; I'm getting a lot of great feedback.

I think I've fixed a couple of bugs that were reported, namely PQ_ValidUnit not working when Hunters feigned death.

I've also added UnitAffectingCombat checks to Pet Handling and Horn of Winter, to eliminate the out-of-combat ability spam.

Please continue reporting any issues you encounter. I've been using this profile for six hours without disconnecting, so I think it's safe to say that my tester's disconnects were unrelated.

I'll upload the new version in the morning.

EDIT: May have to change up my immunity check, because it doesn't seem to be working, period ^^;

----------


## Andilizer

Kaolla, your latest DK UH PvP profiles are awesome. 

The only issue I'm having is it's trying to use Summon Gargoyle soon after leaving combat. Otherwise it works perfectly!

----------


## Weird0

xelper i dont know what you did there but like since the previouse update i do 7-8k dps more with the same profile (on a dummy)

O_o

----------


## cokx

Ok Here is my final Release of the Warlock PVP Profile, no more disconnects!


*Cokx Warlock PVP Gold*

Cokx_Warlock_PVP_Gold.rar

----------


## Kaolla

> Kaolla, your latest DK UH PvP profiles are awesome. 
> 
> The only issue I'm having is it's trying to use Summon Gargoyle soon after leaving combat. Otherwise it works perfectly!


Oh dear, that's an excellent point.

I've been testing it almost exclusively in arenas, so leaving combat hasn't really been an issue, but I'll get that fixed as quickly as possible.

Thanks for the feedback  :Smile: 

EDIT: I also need to add some more information to my original post; I forgot to document a couple of features.

----------


## Xelper

@sheuron/others using PQR_SwapRotation()

I've made it even easier to use, you can now change by name ex: PQR_SwapRotation("Ret PVE (Xelper)") and swap to rotations that aren't even selected. PQR_SwapRotations will return true if the rotation was swapped and false if it wasn't (probably because it didn't exist). I also recommend "return true" after you attempt a rotationswap because it will continue to execute that rotation that you are currently in for one loop.

This change will be uploaded this afternoon when I am done testing it (probably after work).

EDIT: Just to be clear, you can still swap by number as well... but that shouldn't be necessary.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @sheuron/others using PQR_SwapRotation()
> 
> I've made it even easier to use, you can now change by name ex: PQR_SwapRotation("Ret PVE (Xelper)") and swap to rotations that aren't even selected. PQR_SwapRotations will return true if the rotation was swapped and false if it wasn't (probably because it didn't exist). I also recommend "return true" after you attempt a rotationswap because it will continue to execute that rotation that you are currently in for one loop.
> 
> This change will be uploaded this afternoon when I am done testing it (probably after work).


<3 Thank You  :Big Grin: !!! I'm glad that you decided to add in this little something in!!! WOOOOOT

Now that you did this.... I think I'm going to need to rework how my profiles work a little XD





> Thanks to the users who've gambled on my profile so far; I'm getting a lot of great feedback.
> 
> I think I've fixed a couple of bugs that were reported, namely PQ_ValidUnit not working when Hunters feigned death.
> 
> I've also added UnitAffectingCombat checks to Pet Handling and Horn of Winter, to eliminate the out-of-combat ability spam.
> 
> Please continue reporting any issues you encounter. I've been using this profile for six hours without disconnecting, so I think it's safe to say that my tester's disconnects were unrelated.
> 
> I'll upload the new version in the morning.
> ...


lol gonna look over ur profile  :Smile:  see how things were changed and added  :Stick Out Tongue: 

from what others have said, seems like a nice release!

----------


## crystal_tech

> any good assassination rotations out there?


sigh... look a few pages back and you will find that i have one posted. theres really no best rotation as we all try for the best dps / utility when we code. I'd just try profiles and find one you like.

and if this post makes no since note that i just woke up with only getting about 1 hour worth of sleep.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> sigh... look a few pages back and you will find that i have one posted. theres really no best rotation as we all try for the best dps / utility when we code. I'd just try profiles and find one you like.
> 
> and if this post makes no since note that i just woke up with only getting about 1 hour worth of sleep.


lol i'm reading this.... looking down at your signature.... and continuing to read  :Stick Out Tongue: 

either you JUST changed it, or u need some coffee XD <3

----------


## King Protos

Very awesome program, saw it last time I got into WoW but haven't tried it until now. Worked flawlessly on my Frost DK, makes running random Heroics much nicer.




> Kaolla, your latest DK UH PvP profiles are awesome.





> Thanks for the feedback .


I looked around but couldn't find these, where could I download yours?

----------


## Xelper

PQR v2.1 - If you downloaded the preview version for profile writers please re-download.

*NOTE: If your rotation relies on an external Lua file your rotation will not work in this version and requires a very small tweak. See my notes below for more details. If you do not know how to update the rotations please wait for the profile developer to do it for you.
*
Download using PQRUpdater.exe or see main post for manual download instructions.
---
-New lua file editor. Access it using the Ability Editor.
-If you upgrade from an older version of PQR to a new version of PQR in the same session your WoW will auto ReloadUI when you try to run a rotation.
-New global: PQR_Version. You may check what version of PQR people are running by checking this variable. 2.1.0 is 210. 
-New function: PQR_LoadLua(fileName, forceRun) - Loads the lua file specified. Returns true if the file was run/loaded/already ran, returns false otherwise. If forceRun is true then it will run the lua file again even if it has already been previously run.
-New function: PQR_StopRotation() - Stops the currently running rotation (automatic mode only)
-New function: PQR_SwapRotation(rotationName or rotationNumber[, setRotation]) - Switches the currently running rotation to another rotation. If changing by name use the full rotation name as seen in the PQR window (example: *PQR_SwapRotation("Ret PVE (Xelper)")* .) If swapping by number you can figure out which are selected by checking the global variables: PQR_Rotation# (ex: PQR_Rotation1). Returns true if the swap was successful, false otherwise. You do NOT need to have the rotation selected in PQR when changing by name.

I decided to move from loading every Lua file into WoW to running only requested Lua files. This is because some profiles wont even use them, and it is inefficient and a drain on resources/memory to have all Lua files run.
Example usage, this should be in your initialize prior to using any custom functions:


```
if PQR_LoadLua("PQR_Bubba_Data.lua") == false then
    PQR_WriteToChat("You are missing PQR_Bubba_Data.lua. Rotation has been stopped.", "Error")
    PQR_StopRotation()
    return true
end
```

----------


## Darkstylo

> ok heres my pqr2 assassin rogue for pve.
> 
> Abilities: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23527046/Pro..._Abilities.xml
> Rotations: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23527046/Pro..._Rotations.xml
> 
> notes:
> It pauses the rotation in stealth so to start attacking you choose the opener you want.
> You have to cast stealth yourself for now.
> Poison code is borrowed and uses English names.
> ...


+5 REP, was thinking of making my own some day.
Always been combat, however even if assassination is being less used it still gets my attention.
Would love to see you taking over [Blinded] Combat PvE work and update it for PQR2 etc.

----------


## Taran32

@Kickmydog

Having trouble getting your new Trap Launcher to work as smoothly as the old one. I used to change both Trap Launcher + Explosive Trap to RightControlKey, and I could hold it down to fire both. Now however, doing that gives me LUA errors. 

The profile works correctly other than that, but did you re-design this to use two separate keys? And is there a reason modifying "Left" to "Right" within the codes gives LUA errors? It was much smoother to have one key tied to both (like the macros typically do). Just doesn't seem to work like it used to.

----------


## Xelper

Making a slight change to 2.1 to make starting and stopping rotations easier when PQR_SwapRotation() is used... currently you would have to fight with it if you had an ability that swapped right away. I want you to be able to use the same hotkey to start and stop a swapped rotation. I'll have a fix up shortly.

----------


## crystal_tech

> +5 REP, was thinking of making my own some day.
> Always been combat, however even if assassination is being less used it still gets my attention.
> Would love to see you taking over [Blinded] Combat PvE work and update it for PQR2 etc.


i have a combat profile but its incomplete. I've been working on it and many others.

----------


## Kaolla

> Very awesome program, saw it last time I got into WoW but haven't tried it until now. Worked flawlessly on my Frost DK, makes running random Heroics much nicer.
> 
> 
> 
> I looked around but couldn't find these, where could I download yours?


At the bottom of the thread, one page back.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2221981 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

Might be an update forthcoming soon, however.

----------


## bu_ba_911

I need some crazy and brave soul to do a Guinea Pig test for me and report the results back ASAP  :Smile: 

Open Up PQR, go tot he Rotation Editor, Click Download Profiles from URL... and copy/paste in this



```
http://bubba-pqr-profiles.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/Data/Nova_Profiles.txt
```

can you report what all happens and if it worked? lol

----------


## Kaolla

> can you report what all happens and if it worked? lol


It downloaded a whole bunch of in-progress rotations flawlessly?  :Smile:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> It downloaded a whole bunch of in-progress rotations flawlessly?


shoulda done more than just In Progress lol

did it delete any old profiles? download priest, warrior, rogue, druid? lol

----------


## abndrew82

Here is what I saw it download

Attachment 6777

I am not sure about deleting any as in that Install of PQR I think I only currently had Sheurons profiles

----------


## Kaolla

> shoulda done more than just In Progress lol
> 
> did it delete any old profiles? download priest, warrior, rogue, druid? lol


Well, it downloaded a lot of things with [Nova] in the name, haha. And no, everything else is still there, including my Interrupt list.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Here is what I saw it download
> 
> Attachment 6777
> 
> I am not sure about deleting any as in that Install of PQR I think I only currently had Sheurons profiles


can u either upload to an image hoster or mediafire plz? ty  :Big Grin: 





> Well, it downloaded a lot of things with [Nova] in the name, haha. And no, everything else is still there, including my Interrupt list.


wait it removed your interrupt list? that shouldn't have happened.... this only deals with mine and mentallys profiles lol.....

----------


## Kaolla

Nonono, everything is still there. I was just worried it _would_ do some crazy voodoo to my precious Interrupt List.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Xelper

Ok the hopefully final version of 2.1 is now up on the updater... download it one last time.
See my post here if you haven't already. http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2222296 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

I just cleaned up how starting/stopping rotations that use SwapRotation work. If you press ALT+X to start a rotation, even if it swaps to another rotation, you can use ALT+X to stop that rotation. 

Here is an example ability you can use with my ret profile if you are wondering how it works.

Name: Rotation Switch Test
Spell ID: 0
Code:


```
if IsLeftControlKeyDown() then
    return PQR_SwapRotation("Ret AOE (XelperRet)")
elseif IsLeftShiftKeyDown() then
    return PQR_SwapRotation("Ret Single Target (XelperRet)")
end
```

Put it at the top of my Ret AOE and Ret Single target rotations and it will allow you to swap using the modifier keys.

----------


## abndrew82

Hope this works better

http://i530.photobucket.com/albums/d...ofilesdown.png

----------


## Xelper

Yeah your profile download link worked fine bubba, I wasn't expecting many people to use it to download like 30 things, so it probably scrolls off of some peoples screens :P Maybe if I get some time ill make that into a scrolling panel type deal.

----------


## shortround8

@Kaolla

Does your profile wait until all runes convert to death and Scourge/Necro strike or does it use whatever rune is up?

----------


## Kaolla

> @Kaolla
> 
> Does your profile wait until all runes convert to death and Scourge/Necro strike or does it use whatever rune is up?


It will simply use what is up at the time, but will only Festering Strike for pairs of Frost/Blood runes. I'm looking into changing this functionality, but it has been a hassle.

Would you prefer that it held off on dumping Necrotic/Scourge strikes for burst purposes?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Yeah your profile download link worked fine bubba, I wasn't expecting many people to use it to download like 30 things, so it probably scrolls off of some peoples screens :P Maybe if I get some time ill make that into a scrolling panel type deal.


lol alright ty for verifying haha  :Big Grin: !!! This really was a neat feature u added, glad I could try it out  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## King Protos

> At the bottom of the thread, one page back. 
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2221981 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)
> 
> Might be an update forthcoming soon, however.


Awesome thanks, I'll keep an eye on it then. I'm sure it'll do better than me anyway, whenever I start to pvp I just end up hitting all my buttons and accidentally running off cliffs :v

----------


## shortround8

> It will simply use what is up at the time, but will only Festering Strike for pairs of Frost/Blood runes. I'm looking into changing this functionality, but it has been a hassle.
> 
> Would you prefer that it held off on dumping Necrotic/Scourge strikes for burst purposes?


True true, I knew this profile was real when I saw you added the instant pickup on flags XDDD\

Well with certain situations I wouldn't mind burst necrotic stacking, i.e. if my partner is going for the kill and/or a healer trinkets onto a full CC.

----------


## Kaolla

> Awesome thanks, I'll keep an eye on it then. I'm sure it'll do better than me anyway, whenever I start to pvp I just end up hitting all my buttons and accidentally running off cliffs :v


Ah, a time-honored pastime ^^




> True true, I knew this profile was real when I saw you added the instant pickup on flags XDDD


I can't _really_ take credit for that one; I was using Sheuron's crazy Gathering profile on my Druid one night and said _I wonder if that would work with flags_...

But by all means, let me know if you'd prefer the rotation to hold for 4-6 Death Runes. That's how I _usually_ play; I'm just worried that I'd be unable to account for all of the weird situations.

I suppose I could include checks on Arena targets to watch for CC, but there's a lot of things that can go wrong there. Getting PQR to essentially wait in _anticipation_ of a CC chain isn't really one of its strong points.

----------


## trikiej

hey guys i have a slight problem i can get the profiles to run on almost all of my characters with the new update. except for my paladin and my shaman. when i click the alt x to start the rotations it doesnt do anything and the pqinterface addon says pqr unloaded but i have it on. my .net is uptodate. anyone know how i can solve this issue. any info would be greatly appreciated

----------


## shortround8

@Kaolla

Maybe implementing a key modifier for necrotic stacking? Instead of trying to code a headache with anticipation of CC.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> hey guys i have a slight problem i can get the profiles to run on almost all of my characters with the new update. except for my paladin and my shaman. when i click the alt x to start the rotations it doesnt do anything and the pqinterface addon says pqr unloaded but i have it on. my .net is uptodate. anyone know how i can solve this issue. any info would be greatly appreciated


which paladin profile? and when did u last update it?

----------


## trikiej

using xhelpers prot- bubbas holy just got finished updating all profiles and stuff today when i downloaded the new version. its like it doesnt recognize that my paladin is loaded in game. because using any of the profiles just doesnt turn on in game. my shaman is having the same issue. but my hunter,druid, warrior, and dk all work fine

----------


## Kaolla

> Maybe implementing a key modifier for necrotic stacking? Instead of trying to code a headache with anticipation of CC.


That's actually an excellent solution; I'm just concerned that I'm already out of easily-reachable modifier keys.

I use a BlackWidow, so I can (sorta) bind the Right Modifiers to my left macro keys, but most people don't really have that luxury.

Assuming I went that route, would you simply like to see Necrotic Strikes dumped on the target, or is there a more comprehensive "rotation" you had in mind for the Modifier?  :Smile:

----------


## IIeTpoc

crystal_tech, thanks for your Demo lock profile, though it is rather old it still works great for me (even better than Valma`s because I have some problems with hist profile always spamming Felguard Summon with debug mode and spamming Immolate+Corruption without debug mode). So if it is possible for you to update your demo profile it would be awesome especially if you could add something like "burn phase" for non boss targets (so the idea is not to cast BOD etc at targets like Haggara`s Tombs).

----------


## Demantor

can give me anyone pqr 2.09 the newst update works not on any profil. thanks.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> can give me anyone pqr 2.09 the newst update works not on any profil. thanks.


so updater didn't work for u?

and which profiles did u test exactly (and when were they last updated)

----------


## abndrew82

Is it safe for all to update, or should people wait until the profiles they use are updated.

I have 2 installs right now, one with the update and one without, not sure if its safe to update the other, as I dont want to chance losing functionality

From my Onya Resto Shaman, Boss Warrior, and Sandman DK Profiles

Thanks

----------


## Demantor

update work but valams worlock profil dont work and kicks hunter not working. i forgot to make a backup

----------


## imdasandman

> Is it safe for all to update, or should people wait until the profiles they use are updated.
> 
> I have 2 installs right now, one with the update and one without, not sure if its safe to update the other, as I dont want to chance losing functionality
> 
> From my Onya Resto Shaman, Boss Warrior, and Sandman DK Profiles
> 
> Thanks


I always keep the older working version just in case. :P hell i still have the old green version of pqr  :Big Grin: 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk

----------


## Chicotheman

> update work but valams worlock profil dont work and kicks hunter not working. i forgot to make a backup


Same problem, I forgot to make a back up. Fuuuuuuuuuuuuu. lol

----------


## vorn10

Will it work for hagara hc?



> local WE = UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 110317)
> local FF = UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 109325)
> 
> if WE ~= nil and FF ~= nil then
> return true
> end

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Will it work for hagara hc?


should work

----------


## Rubim

**** i can code, im a moron!

Trying to make this:



```
if not UnitDebuffID("target", 1160) 
then return true end
```

Work with "1160,99,81130,26017,702,24423,50256"

trying to put or not (but its not working)

----------


## Kaolla

Version 2.1 of my rotation is up; either update through PQR or use the link in my signature.

As always, feedback is highly appreciated  :Smile:

----------


## shortround8

> That's actually an excellent solution; I'm just concerned that I'm already out of easily-reachable modifier keys.
> 
> I use a BlackWidow, so I can (sorta) bind the Right Modifiers to my left macro keys, but most people don't really have that luxury.
> 
> Assuming I went that route, would you simply like to see Necrotic Strikes dumped on the target, or is there a more comprehensive "rotation" you had in mind for the Modifier?


Hmmmm well for maximum burst besides the necrotic stack would be, gargoyle+trinket+dark transformation+ unholy frenzy+(assuming you don't need it to break a healer)+outbreak+empower rune weapon if you really want to go hard. So maybe make a nuke modifier if you want to kill? xDDDD

----------


## bu_ba_911

> **** i can code, im a moron!
> 
> Trying to make this:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if not UnitDebuffID("target", 1160) 
> then return true end
> ...




```
local list = {1160,99,81130,26017,702,24423,50256 }

for i=1, #list do
  if UnitDebuffID("target", list[i]) then return true end
end
```

----------


## Kaolla

Haha, challenge accepted. I'll think about it this weekend and give it a shot when I get back. Go go Unholy!

----------


## leonel916

> crystal_tech, thanks for your Demo lock profile, though it is rather old it still works great for me (even better than Valma`s because I have some problems with hist profile always spamming Felguard Summon with debug mode and spamming Immolate+Corruption without debug mode). So if it is possible for you to update your demo profile it would be awesome especially if you could add something like "burn phase" for non boss targets (so the idea is not to cast BOD etc at targets like Haggara`s Tombs).


If your read valmas post she said she was working to fix that along with some new features 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rubim

> ```
> local list = {1160,99,81130,26017,702,24423,50256 }
> 
> for i=1, #list do
>   if UnitDebuffID("target", list[i]) then return true end
> end
> ```


Still not working.

I did understand what you did, but still, he is not casting Demoralizing Shout anymore.

My last atempt was with a chain of ifs, but that its just dumb.

----------


## sheuron

> PQR v2.1 - If you downloaded the preview version for profile writers please re-download.
> 
> *NOTE: If your rotation relies on an external Lua file your rotation will not work in this version and requires a very small tweak. See my notes below for more details. If you do not know how to update the rotations please wait for the profile developer to do it for you.
> *
> Download using PQRUpdater.exe or see main post for manual download instructions.
> ---
> -New lua file editor. Access it using the Ability Editor.
> -If you upgrade from an older version of PQR to a new version of PQR in the same session your WoW will auto ReloadUI when you try to run a rotation.
> -New global: PQR_Version. You may check what version of PQR people are running by checking this variable. 2.1.0 is 210. 
> ...


Last build of PQR dont seem to work with priest, testing with a blank profile.



```
Message: [string "..."]:2029: ')' expected (to close '(' at line 2011) near ']'
Time: 03/30/12 21:54:51
Count: 1
Stack: 
Locals:
```

If youdont have a priest, create a level 1, try to execute PQR and get the error.

----------


## shortround8

> Haha, challenge accepted. I'll think about it this weekend and give it a shot when I get back. Go go Unholy!


Rep added  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kaolla

Likewise  :Wink:

----------


## crystal_tech

> crystal_tech, thanks for your Demo lock profile, though it is rather old it still works great for me (even better than Valma`s because I have some problems with hist profile always spamming Felguard Summon with debug mode and spamming Immolate+Corruption without debug mode). So if it is possible for you to update your demo profile it would be awesome especially if you could add something like "burn phase" for non boss targets (so the idea is not to cast BOD etc at targets like Haggara`s Tombs).


lol glad you are liking it. I'm in the process of updating all my stuff. workin on affliction right now as i type this lol.

----------


## shuklu

Hello good folks! I've been searching for a good firemage profile, but rather than continue to read all 584 pages I though I might just go ahead and ask! If you know of any profile who casts scorch before pyroblast! to prevent ignite munching i would be happy as a puppy!

----------


## Ninjaderp

A few pages back Gabbz posted his profile which is really good, look for it!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

----------


## shuklu

> A few pages back Gabbz posted his profile which is really good, look for it!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk



I've tried it. It's ALMOST awesome, but; when hot streak procs it won't cast pyroblast! sometimes, well often really. That's a huge dps loss :P

----------


## rovillien

I updated PQR from 2.0 to 2.1.0 now i get this evrytime i try to excute a profile





```
Date: 2012-03-30 23:14:55
ID: 2
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string "..."] line 1517:
   nesting of [[...]] is deprecated near '['
Debug:
   [C]: ?
AddOns:
  Swatter, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
  NPCScan, v4.3.0.2
  NPCScanOverlay, v4.3.0.1
  NPCScanOverlayBroker, v1.1.3
  Altoholic, v4.3.001
  AucAdvanced, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
  AucFilterBasic, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
  AucFilterOutlier, v5.13.5258.5187(5.13/embedded)
  AucMatchUndercut, v5.13.5258.5232(5.13/embedded)
  AucStatHistogram, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
  AucStatiLevel, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
  AucStatPurchased, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
  AucStatSales, v5.13.5258.4838(5.13/embedded)
  AucStatSimple, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
  AucStatStdDev, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
  AucStatWOWEcon, v5.13.5258.4828(5.13/embedded)
  AucUtilAHWindowControl, v5.13.5258.5133(5.13/embedded)
  AucUtilAppraiser, v5.13.5258.5241(5.13/embedded)
  AucUtilAskPrice, v5.13.5258.5160(5.13/embedded)
  AucUtilAutoMagic, v5.13.5258.5224(5.13/embedded)
  AucUtilCompactUI, v5.13.5258.5254(5.13/embedded)
  AucUtilEasyBuyout, v5.13.5258.5241(5.13/embedded)
  AucUtilFixAH, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
  AucUtilItemSuggest, v5.13.5258.5224(5.13/embedded)
  AucUtilPriceLevel, v5.13.5258.5241(5.13/embedded)
  AucUtilScanButton, v5.13.5258.5153(5.13/embedded)
  AucUtilScanFinish, v5.13.5258.5153(5.13/embedded)
  AucUtilScanProgress, v5.13.5258.4979(5.13/embedded)
  AucUtilScanStart, v5.13.5258.5153(5.13/embedded)
  AucUtilSearchUI, v5.13.5258.5254(5.13/embedded)
  AucUtilSimpleAuction, v5.13.5258.5210(5.13/embedded)
  AucUtilVendMarkup, v5.13.5258.4828(5.13/embedded)
  Babylonian, v5.1.DEV.312(/embedded)
  Bartender4, v4.4.20.1
  BeanCounter, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
  BOLT, v1.61
  ButtonFacade, v4.2.375
  Clique, vv40300-1.5.1
  Configator, v5.1.DEV.312(/embedded)
  DataStore, v4.3.001
  DataStoreAchievements, v4.3.001
  DataStoreAgenda, v4.3.001
  DataStoreAuctions, v4.3.001
  DataStoreCharacters, v4.3.001
  DataStoreContainers, v4.3.001
  DataStoreCrafts, v4.3.001
  DataStoreCurrencies, v4.3.001
  DataStoreInventory, v4.3.001
  DataStoreMails, v4.3.001
  DataStorePets, v4.3.001
  DataStoreQuests, v4.3.001
  DataStoreReputations, v4.3.001
  DataStoreSpells, v4.3.001
  DataStoreStats, v4.3.001
  DataStoreTalents, v4.3.001
  DBMCore, v
  DebugLib, v5.1.DEV.312(/embedded)
  dgks, v4.2.0.139 
  Enchantrix, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
  EnchantrixBarker, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
  GladiatorlosSA, v430.02
  Grid, v4.3.2.1458
  GTFO, v4.12.2
  HealersHaveToDie, v1.9.1.2
  Informant, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
  LibExtraTip, v5.12.DEV.319(/embedded)
  LUI, v3.6.6
  Masque, v4.2.375
  MasqueDarion, v4.1.2
  MikScrollingBattleText, v5.6.113
  MogIt, v2.2.1
  Omen, v3.1.6
  Postal, v3.4.13
  PQInterface, v2.0
  PreformAVEnabler, v2.66
  QuickMark, v3.1415926535897
  ReforgeAuto, v1.1.6
  Reforgenator, v1.3.15
  SlideBar, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
  SnowfallKeyPress, v
  Stubby, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
  StunBar, v0.1
  TipHelper, v5.12.DEV.315(/embedded)
  BlizRuntimeLib_enUS v4.3.3.40300 <eu>
  (ck=b71)
```

----------


## farnumdizzle

Hey Xelper, you still need that MoP beta? I just got my invite

----------


## firepong

Ok, update to 2.8 for my updated Feral DPS profile for the people that are using it. Has been updated and guaranteed working with 2.1  :Wink: 

Also, do boss ID's change between regular raids and Heroic raids, or do they stay the same. Trying to get something setup in my rotation for cooldowns <>.<> I know there's slight variations in SpellID's between regular and heroic raids, but not sure about boss ID's

----------


## xMaddhatterx

is there a leveling fury rotation? anyone have a link? please and thanks <3

----------


## Xelper

If anyone is getting the 


```
nesting of [[...]] is deprecated near '['
```



Errors, please re-download 2.1 from the PQRUpdater.exe.

EDIT: Best for everyone to redownload 2.1, as this can effect you if you use any rotation that uses a multi-line comment.
Ex:

--[[Commented
code
here
]]

----------


## Xelper

> Hey Xelper, you still need that MoP beta? I just got my invite


Yeah, if you don't mind PM me your info and I should have the MOP beta offsets out in about 10 minutes.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Ok, update to 2.8 for my updated Feral DPS profile for the people that are using it. Has been updated and guaranteed working with 2.1 
> 
> Also, do boss ID's change between regular raids and Heroic raids, or do they stay the same. Trying to get something setup in my rotation for cooldowns <>.<> I know there's slight variations in SpellID's between regular and heroic raids, but not sure about boss ID's


I haven't found any other npcid changes on all the bosses I've looked up 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk

----------


## firepong

> I haven't found any other npcid changes on all the bosses I've looked up 
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


Hmmm, I wonder if sites have the npcID's wrong on some raids then. I was in LFR testing my new cooldown idea (in current profile now, just commented out), and the only actual time it decided to use cooldowns was on Warmaster. I mean, the list could be pretty long, but I doubt that's the problem. Guess I'll take another look into it and see what I can do. Don't feel like queue up for a LFr I've already done though  :Wink:  Though I could just take my .lua file and use it on another char, think I might just do that  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Xelper

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/Screenshots/moppqr.png
PQR running on MoP beta  :Smile: 

Make sure you guys +rep him for getting me an account to use to update PQR:
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2222517 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

I should have the beta offsets up shortly for anyone else on beta.

----------


## Untouchablekill

Is there a mage rotation that includes mana shield?

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Ok, update to 2.8 for my updated Feral DPS profile for the people that are using it. Has been updated and guaranteed working with 2.1 
> 
> Also, do boss ID's change between regular raids and Heroic raids, or do they stay the same. Trying to get something setup in my rotation for cooldowns <>.<> I know there's slight variations in SpellID's between regular and heroic raids, but not sure about boss ID's


Thanks for the update, I will be testing the kitty-one when I off-dps. ^^ +rep

----------


## leonel916

> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/Screenshots/moppqr.png
> PQR running on MoP beta 
> 
> Make sure you guys +rep him for getting me an account to use to update PQR:
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2222517 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)
> 
> I should have the beta offsets up shortly for anyone else on beta.



Cool! and whats pqr debug mode im seeing in this picture? how do you get into this? I wanna learn how to code. Tips?

----------


## ticklets

Buba/Xelper, I have no idea if this has to do with the holy pally profile or PQR 2.1

So I updated to the new Nova Holy profile along with PQR 2.1

First, whenever I enable a rotation it does not show in chat, second the only way to turn off the rotation is to enable another rotation...

Is this a known issue? I have "Show messages in chat" clicked. Again, MY MAIN issue is there is no way of turning off a rotation, I can only disable it by enabling another rotation.

EDIT: NVM, I'm a clown. I restarted WoW (which is what I should have done) and all is well with the world.

----------


## farnumdizzle

> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/Screenshots/moppqr.png
> PQR running on MoP beta 
> 
> Make sure you guys +rep him for getting me an account to use to update PQR:
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2222517 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)
> 
> I should have the beta offsets up shortly for anyone else on beta.


Glad I could help! Thanks for all the quick work. I'll get on and try it out a little bit here in a few.

----------


## Budoy

still looking for /follow and /assist that can be put on top of ur rotation please please

----------


## Xelper

I updated PQR 2.1 with the monk GCD spell and put up the MOP beta offsets on the updater.

Run PQRUpdater.exe to get them.

I also have a basic monk leveling rotation available here... it should be good until like level 20+ when you get new spells:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR_Profiles/xelpermonk.txt

Paste that URL into Rotation Editor -> Download Profile from URL

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Is there a mage rotation that includes mana shield?


I like using PQR_IsMoving and check if health is below 100% to use abilities like this, Power Word: Shield and Nether Ward specifically.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> still looking for /follow and /assist that can be put on top of ur rotation please please





```
if UnitExists("party1") and UnitExists("party1target") then
	if UnitCanAttack("player", "party1target") and not UnitIsDeadOrGhost("party1target") then
		if IsSpellInRange(tostring(GetSpellInfo(403)), "party1target") == 1 then
			PQR_CustomTarget = "party1target"
			return false
		end
	end
end
```



```
if UnitExists("party1") and not UnitIsDeadOrGhost("party1") then
	FollowUnit("party1")
	return true
end
```

i use this on my shaman, just change the range check ability to something your class uses

----------


## Budoy

thanks Buba

----------


## Gorthok

I have updated my Frost Profile, added Unholy skills but have not made a profile with them. I also made a Masterfrost Profile but it is a bit buggy with the new PQR so I am working on it. The Frost profile is Original to me I've been told its the origination of Frost profiles, have fun -.-


Dropbox
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/70159323/Gorthok%20Profiles.zip



EDIT: its for Deathknights because I forgot to say that!

----------


## daveyboyuk

so im a bit thick when it comes to codes editing etc , i got 2.1 and i just dont understand how,where to put the code . i made a new ability and called it Initialize pasted the code saved it then went to rotations and put the new ability at the top , is this correct or am i just plain thick and messed it up xD cos it doesnt work for me


Edit:- think i got it fixed i did svn checkout update and put the data file named nova into data folder now all is good (mentally Priest Bubba DK i was trying to get to work btw)

----------


## bu_ba_911

> so im a bit thick when it comes to codes editing etc , i got 2.1 and i just dont understand how,where to put the code . i made a new ability and called it Initialize pasted the code saved it then went to rotations and put the new ability at the top , is this correct or am i just plain thick and messed it up xD cos it doesnt work for me
> 
> 
> Edit:- think i got it fixed i did svn checkout update and put the data file named nova into data folder now all is good (mentally Priest Bubba DK i was trying to get to work btw)


lol sorry, i added the text file you should use to update all our files in my sig  :Stick Out Tongue: 

you would just go to rotation, Download Profile from URL.., and copy paste that link with the .txt ending into it and it would handle everything for you XD

*edit*
for anyone who DOESN'T know how to use the Download Profile from URL feature, here's just a complete zip of all our changed names and Profiles off our SVN (if you don't use the SVN  :Stick Out Tongue: )

All our main profiles already have the Update Profile links and everything in them so it should be easy to update that way

Complete Snapshot of SVN - 3-30-2012

----------


## Zemnexx

> Kaolla's Unholy DK - PvP
> http://kaolla-pqr-profiles.googlecod...%20-%202.1.rar
> (once downloaded, you can update this profile from within PQR)
> 
> This is my second attempt at a comprehensive Unholy DK rotation suitable for Arena/BG play. The major difference is that this rotation, unlike the first one, actually _works_ 
> 
> There are essentially two specs (with minor variations) for Unholy, both of which are covered in this profile. Both are viable at all levels of play. The sole difference is whether you use your Unholy and Death Runes for Necrotic Strike (absorbs heals) or Scourge Strike (straight damage). This will depend entirely on your comp and personal preference.
> 
> *Necrotic Strike - (3/7/31)
> ...


Very Awesome! Leaps and bounds better than the crap I put out, lol. Thanks a lot and I'll give all the feedback I can while using this.

----------


## daveyboyuk

@ kaolla any chance of a pve version of youre new uh profile  :Smile:

----------


## Kaolla

> @ kaolla any chance of a pve version of youre new uh profile


Absolutely, if the demand is there. I feel like there are several great writers working on Unholy DK profiles already, but if people like my implementation of Unholy PvP, I'll work on a PvE profile next. 

Thanks for the question  :Smile:  

And Zemnexx, your profile got me interested in writing for PQR. It's still excellent! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

----------


## Gabbz

> I've tried it. It's ALMOST awesome, but; when hot streak procs it won't cast pyroblast! sometimes, well often really. That's a huge dps loss :P


It does cast Pyroblast but it waits for a fireball crit first. Cause you will get more rolling ignites that way.





> If Ignite ticks AFTER the crit and BEFORE the application of an Ignite refresh, you get a "rolled" Ignite. This is because the new Ignite pool damage is calculated before it is drained by the next tick.


 taken from 4.3.3 Fire Mage Compendium - Elitist Jerks 

The script is based on a HC DS geared mage in raids.

If you want to change that you need to remove the *bolded* text



```
local start, duration, enabled = GetSpellCooldown(11129);

if not UnitChannelInfo("player") and FireballCrit == 1 then
	if 	duration > 8 
		or duration < 1 then
  			CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(92315)))
 			 --print("Mage Functions FireBall CRITTED. " ..Fireballdamage)
 			 return true
 	 end
 end
 
 --Duration =  if combustion is 8 secs to off CD i hold pyroblast so i can cast it to help big ignite
 -- Im also waiting for a crit on Fireball to get more chances to get rolling ignite and big ignite
```

----------


## momo1029

nvm, Fixed

----------


## maleth

@Bossqwerty - Please tell me the rumour's i've been hearing aren't true. Have you stopped playing WoW, hence making the best Warrior profiles around by a mile? 

They are amazing, nothing i have used comes even close to your BossSD7.3 profile. It is incredible.

----------


## maleth

> I think someone else had a similar issue, I'll look into it and see if I can figure out what's going on.


@Bossqwerty - Please tell me the rumour's i've been hearing aren't true. Have you stopped playing WoW, hence making the best Warrior profiles around by a mile? 

They are amazing, nothing i have used comes even close to your BossSD7.3 profile. It is incredible.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Does anyone know who's the author of the druid-profile under the name "PVE_Druid" ? Its a bear-only profile and I've been using it with great success, but Im curious to see if its still being updated and who to give the +rep to! It helped me tank all the BH bosses on my 369ilvl bear with no problem  :Big Grin:

----------


## bloat

My account got banned yesterday. Haven't used a gathering bot for a 5 days. Only used this 2 days ago. Not sure if it's because of this that I'm banned.
Just giving you guys a heads up.

----------


## momo1029

> My account got banned yesterday. Haven't used a gathering bot for a 5 days. Only used this 2 days ago. Not sure if it's because of this that I'm banned.
> Just giving you guys a heads up.


did you receive an email from blizz and the reason that stated in the mail that you are banned for ?

----------


## sheuron

Rewrote the healing engine

This must be on top of your rotation
Abilty name: Healing engine
Spell ID: 0



```
if not CanHeal then
  function CalculateHP(t)
    incomingheals = UnitGetIncomingHeals(t) and UnitGetIncomingHeals(t) or 0
    return 100 * ( UnitHealth(t) + incomingheals ) / UnitHealthMax(t)
  end
  function CanHeal(t)
    if UnitInRange(t) and UnitCanCooperate("player",t) 
    and not UnitIsCharmed(t) and not UnitIsDeadOrGhost(t) and not PQR_IsOutOfSight(t) 
    then return true end 
  end
end

lowhpmembers = 0
members = { { Unit = "player", HP = CalculateHP("player") } } 
if GetNumRaidMembers() > 0 then 
  for i = 1, GetNumRaidMembers() do if CanHeal("raid"..i) then table.insert( members,{ Unit = "raid"..i, HP = CalculateHP("raid"..i) } ) end end 
  table.remove(members,1) 
elseif GetNumPartyMembers() > 0 then
  for i = 1, GetNumPartyMembers() do if CanHeal("party"..i) then table.insert( members,{ Unit = "party"..i, HP = CalculateHP("party"..i) } ) end end 
end
table.sort(members, function(x,y) return x.HP < y.HP end)
for i=1,#members do if members[i].HP < 95 then lowhpmembers = lowhpmembers + 1 end end 
if CanHeal("mouseover") and GetMouseFocus() ~= WorldFrame then members[1] = { Unit = "mouseover", HP = CalculateHP("mouseover") } end 
if CanHeal("target") then members[1] = { Unit = "target", HP = CalculateHP("target") } end
```

Example Healing Spell
Abilty: Your healing spell
Spell ID: You healing spell ID
Target: Custom



```
if members[1].HP < 90 
and not PQR_IsMoving(1) 
then
  PQR_CustomTarget = members[1].Unit
  return true
end
```

----------


## maleth

@Sheuron - is that something i have to add myself into your druid profile?

Also, whats the possibility of you working on an Arms profile? Can't seem to find a more recent one than Bossqwerty's, and you're a great profile developer.

----------


## sheuron

> @Sheuron - is that something i have to add myself into your druid profile?
> 
> Also, whats the possibility of you working on an Arms profile? Can't seem to find a more recent one than Bossqwerty's, and you're a great profile developer.


No, is a piece of code to use if you want to start a new healer profile. I ll release the new druid profile as soon testing is finished.

----------


## bloat

> did you receive an email from blizz and the reason that stated in the mail that you are banned for ?


Got this one on the mail:

Reason for Closure: Terms of Use Violation -- Exploitative Activity: Unauthorized Cheat Programs ("Hacks")

This account was closed because one or more characters were identified using an unauthorized cheat program, also known as a "hack." These programs provide character benefits normally not achievable in the World of Warcraft. Such benefits include, but are not limited to, increased speed, teleportation, or running through walls/boundaries. Use of these unauthorized programs harms the game environment because they offer an unfair advantage over other players and supersede the intended limits of the game.

-------------------------------

Might not have something to do with this program. But this one was the recent one I used.

----------


## maleth

> Got this one on the mail:
> 
> Reason for Closure: Terms of Use Violation -- Exploitative Activity: Unauthorized Cheat Programs ("Hacks")
> 
> This account was closed because one or more characters were identified using an unauthorized cheat program, also known as a "hack." These programs provide character benefits normally not achievable in the World of Warcraft. Such benefits include, but are not limited to, increased speed, teleportation, or running through walls/boundaries. Use of these unauthorized programs harms the game environment because they offer an unfair advantage over other players and supersede the intended limits of the game.
> 
> -------------------------------
> 
> Might not have something to do with this program. But this one was the recent one I used.


Well, none the less thats slightly worrying.

----------


## momo1029

> OK,I'm back from the vacation and got the fixes you are all awaiting for.
> 
> http://code.google.com/p/valma-pqr-p...03-29-2012.rar
> 
> CARE it is not fully tested,coz I as always don't have enought time to do full tests.PM me your feedback.
> 
> P.S. I've decided to post links to my further downloads in public messages here on ownedcore.This will help people to find newest versions(if they don't use svn).
> 
> Ups,forgot to mention,that I did a kind of "rewrite" so I've wiped svn to revision 0.And as you can see now code is more clean and got rid of unneded loops and some other cool stuff.


Thank you for the awsome warlock profile Valma
not sure if it's me , the demo rotation would just kept all dots up .
then repeatly spam incinerate and immolate 1 by 1 even if its just casted immolate a second ago

----------


## shuklu

> It does cast Pyroblast but it waits for a fireball crit first. Cause you will get more rolling ignites that way.
> 
> 
> 
> taken from 4.3.3 Fire Mage Compendium - Elitist Jerks 
> 
> The script is based on a HC DS geared mage in raids.
> 
> If you want to change that you need to remove the *bolded* text
> ...




Thanks for enlightening me  :Smile:  Just my mage who has to low crit % and therefore the profile didn't cast pyroblast!

----------


## shuklu

Also, does it exist a pve sub profile? Or a pve combat profile? The only combat profile I've found is xrn's profile and it seem to be bugged. Only spam 1 sinister strike then 1 eviscerate, then repeat.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Also, does it exist a pve sub profile? Or a pve combat profile? The only combat profile I've found is xrn's profile and it seem to be bugged. Only spam 1 sinister strike then 1 eviscerate, then repeat.


Search for Blinded's profiles

----------


## Pumpurum

> Rewrote the healing engine


Tested your new heling engine. Everything works, but the disc priest (atonement talents) does not use Smite and holy fire. and that I should add the code to work Dispel \ don `t dispel? Part of your old code:


```
  function DontDispel(t)
    local buff  = { 106200, 104599 } 
    for _,v in ipairs(buff) do if UnitDebuffID(t,v) then return true end end
  end

  function DangerousMagic(t)
    local buff = { 106199,  }
    for _,v in ipairs(buff) do if UnitDebuffID(t,v) then return true end end
  end
```

----------


## shuklu

> Search for Blinded's profiles


Thanks! Exactly what I was looking for 
.

----------


## sheuron

Profile updates, package includes:
*Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Fire PvP, Arcane PvE)
*Priest* (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
*Hunter* (MM PvE, Survival PvE)
*Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
*Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
*Death Knight* (Frost PvP)
*Shaman* (Elemental PvE)
*Druid* (Feral Tank PvE, Resto PvE)
Also included 2 text files with code necesary to auto gather herbs and archaelogy fragments

http://goo.gl/rseZ0

+ PRIEST, DEATHKNIGHT, SHAMAN and MAGE (Fire only) profiles also works on all european languages
+ Priest profile uses new healing engine and handle better the chakra states

I ll make all profiles compatible with all languages. Feedback about bugs or game experiencies are welcome.
If you like this roitations feel free to donate, Paypal account: [email protected]

----------


## sheuron

> Tested your new heling engine. Everything works, but the disc priest (atonement talents) does not use Smite and holy fire. and that I should add the code to work Dispel \ don `t dispel? Part of your old code:
> 
> 
> ```
>   function DontDispel(t)
>     local buff  = { 106200, 104599 } 
>     for _,v in ipairs(buff) do if UnitDebuffID(t,v) then return true end end
>   end
> 
> ...


The dispel code

Abiltity: Your dispell ability
Spell ID: Your dispell ability spell if
Target: Custom



```
if not BadSpells then
  function BadSpells(t)
    local buff  = { 96328, 96325, 96326, 86788, 30108 } 
    for i=1, #buff do if UnitDebuffID(t,buff[i]) then return true end end
  end
end

for i=1,#members do
  if not BadSpells(members[i].Unit) then
    local n = 1
    local buff,_,_,count,bufftype,duration = UnitDebuff(members[i].Unit, n)
    while buff do
      if ( select(5,GetTalentInfo(3,17)) == 1
      and bufftype == "Magic" 
      and duration > 6 
      and count ~= 1 ) 
      or bufftype == "Curse" 
      then 
        PQR_CustomTarget = members[1].Unit
        return true 
      end
      n = n + 1;
      buff,_,_,count,bufftype,duration = UnitDebuff(members[i].Unit, n)
    end
  end
end
```

----------


## LtButterman

@Bubba, Been testing your Arms PVP profile for about 2 days now.. So far it's the best arms pvp profile I've used <3! Only wanna know if youve coded Piercing Howl into it? and what requirements need to be met for it to use Throwdown? Because I find it only uses Throwdown once I've Leaped @ someone :s

----------


## merrikh

> Profile updates, package includes:
> *Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Fire PvP, Arcane PvE)
> *Priest* (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
> *Hunter* (MM PvE, Survival PvE)
> *Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
> *Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
> *Death Knight* (Frost PvP)
> *Shaman* (Elemental PvE)
> *Druid* (Feral Tank PvE, Resto PvE)
> ...


Hey thanks for the update. Was wondering did you make any changed to any of the profiles other then resto? Or did u just update for 2.1?

----------


## merrikh

> Also, does it exist a pve sub profile? Or a pve combat profile? The only combat profile I've found is xrn's profile and it seem to be bugged. Only spam 1 sinister strike then 1 eviscerate, then repeat.


Yes there is. On phone so I can't get link but look for Blinded's profiles. They are very good. Top dps as sub in just about every fight. But the major 1's I top out or 40-50k in normal 386 ilvl. With smart use of the cd on/off button. Iv actually been looking for him so I can talk to him with some ideas

----------


## merrikh

@Buba go team Nova! Will be testing blood profile tonight if I don't get into beta /cross fingers (everyone else do it to). Yes I know I keep posting

----------


## merrikh

> Got this one on the mail:
> 
> Reason for Closure: Terms of Use Violation -- Exploitative Activity: Unauthorized Cheat Programs ("Hacks")
> 
> This account was closed because one or more characters were identified using an unauthorized cheat program, also known as a "hack." These programs provide character benefits normally not achievable in the World of Warcraft. Such benefits include, but are not limited to, increased speed, teleportation, or running through walls/boundaries. Use of these unauthorized programs harms the game environment because they offer an unfair advantage over other players and supersede the intended limits of the game.
> 
> -------------------------------
> 
> Might not have something to do with this program. But this one was the recent one I used.


Last post I swear. I'm not sure if this has to do with PQR. As u said you haven't used a gathering bot in 5 days. Maybe it was just a delayed banned. Have you used any other hacks ? If not it's at least something to keep an eye out for.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Sheuron, I tried the your update on druids and when I beartank I get no message for when I change to AOE, and sometimes it seems like it doesnt AOE at all. I just ran a WoE and when the felguard pour out at the last boss I didnt aggro them and had to run around and click them all manually. How can I help you better to adress the problem?

----------


## imdasandman

> My account got banned yesterday. Haven't used a gathering bot for a 5 days. Only used this 2 days ago. Not sure if it's because of this that I'm banned.
> Just giving you guys a heads up.


You got banned for using the gathering bot

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cyxi

Thanks a lot Sheuron for the support of internaliol version of wow  :Smile:

----------


## leonel916

> Profile updates, package includes:
> *Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Fire PvP, Arcane PvE)
> *Priest* (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
> *Hunter* (MM PvE, Survival PvE)
> *Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
> *Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
> *Death Knight* (Frost PvP)
> *Shaman* (Elemental PvE)
> *Druid* (Feral Tank PvE, Resto PvE)
> ...


Thanks for the profiles, I was wondering if you could make a resto shammy profile? Since Onya is no longer with us to update for resto shammys

----------


## maleth

@ the Nova Team who made the Arms PVP profile, it pretty much never uses CS or MS, and i'm very very very sure, thats about as wrong as you can get. Whats up with that guys? I've been going for 10 mins on the dummies, and its on 10k dps... this is in PVE gear also. Also this is on a character that does 28k DPS on dummies from Bossqwerty's Arms profile.

----------


## imdasandman

> @ the Nova Team who made the Arms PVP profile, it pretty much never uses CS or MS, and i'm very very very sure, thats about as wrong as you can get. Whats up with that guys? I've been going for 10 mins on the dummies, and its on 10k dps... this is in PVE gear also. Also this is on a character that does 28k DPS on dummies from Bossqwerty's Arms profile.


How about you go try the pvp profile in a bg. Dummie testing most of the time is never accurate due to how we code things when we look for certain "events" that makes an ability fire off.

Tldr.... Go do a bg or 2 than report back your findings.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @ the Nova Team who made the Arms PVP profile, it pretty much never uses CS or MS, and i'm very very very sure, thats about as wrong as you can get. Whats up with that guys? I've been going for 10 mins on the dummies, and its on 10k dps... this is in PVE gear also. Also this is on a character that does 28k DPS on dummies from Bossqwerty's Arms profile.


Did you read the notes and do everything they told you to do before hand? And I have no issues with it using cs or ms 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk

----------


## BHLDepression

is there a ret and prot pally profile out there? (buba hpally is making me look TOO good) XD

----------


## bu_ba_911

> is there a ret and prot pally profile out there? (buba hpally is making me look TOO good) XD


Wiki has Xelpers most up to date ones

----------


## maleth

I've read all the notes, and i've tested it in BG's also. Same thing there. I've switched to your Arms PVP (Bubba), from the end of feb and its working perfectly. Was there many changes from that one onto the Nova one?

I'll re download and install it also, try that.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I've read all the notes, and i've tested it in BG's also. Same thing there. I've switched to your Arms PVP (Bubba), from the end of feb and its working perfectly. Was there many changes from that one onto the Nova one?
> 
> I'll re download and install it also, try that.


Try both Arms PvP and Arms PvP (BS Burst Test)

I'm currently on the dummy using everything perfectly so :-/

----------


## Gloffen1

Hi,

I'm fairly new here and I've not used the site that much. Got tipped off by my mate about PQR. So far it works perfectly on my paladin (sucky pve/pvp gear lol), managing to pull of a 20k+ dps on bosses. Compared to me doing it by myself which only gave me about 10k dps, is pretty neat. However, I'm having a bit trouble loading some of the profiles which have been released here. I'm really interested in the Arcane Mage profile, but for some reason I can't get it to work. It detects my character, but when I want to load the rotation, nothing comes up? I've made sure to put the files in the correct folder. But still, can't get it to work.

Also, about the scripts which are released here. Does for me to just copy and paste the script into dreamweaver and then rename the file? Thanks a lot for your answers.

----------


## yourson

Anyone working on Arms warrior profile for 2.1?

----------


## js1974

@ Xelper

I'm wondering, I use a number of profiles and each time one is updated or when I want to modify it I have to constantly re-create abilities. Would it ever be possible to have some type of ability pool where you could copy an ability out of the pool into any rotation?

This is mainly for things like Gloves, Trinkets and things of that nature but it just seems that it could be a useful idea for future updates.

----------


## maleth

Ok, i've figured out the problem i was having. I hadn't specced into Tactical Mastery - which basically means I wasn't keeping any rage when PQR switched stances. Can i ask what PVP spec you guys use for this? Can't figure out what to take the 2 points out of to go into Tactical Mastery - I love Improved hamstring 2/2 and also Incite 2/3. :S

----------


## maleth

Infact, would it not be better to not be stance dancing as much? I see Swifty doesn't do it at all. Hence he hasn't specced into Tactical Mastery.

----------


## xLegendx

Buba/Mentally,

The shadow priest profile sometimes does not recast Devouring Plague (seems to recast only on bosses)
I don't know if this is intentional or not

Thanks

----------


## K-Z

i am trying to get more often or effficiency the pom in the priest dici profile, but getting a error sometimes using mind control, so how is the unique change i made to it i think is the problem.

Can anyone help me to correct this, or improve it plzzz ( player of mending)

if ( ( lowhpmembers > 1 and not havemending ) or ( UnitBuffID("player", 14751) ) )
and ( not UnitBuffID("player", 14751) or ( UnitBuffID("player", 14751) ) )
then return true end

----------


## maleth

Oh dear, also it kept trying to apply hamstring to the dummies /facepalm, im an idiot. 

I'm still deciding whether or not to have it stance dance from Beserker to Battle, think its best to just stay in battle tbh and not have to take Stance Mastery.

----------


## imdasandman

> Infact, would it not be better to not be stance dancing as much? I see Swifty doesn't do it at all. Hence he hasn't specced into Tactical Mastery.


dude swifty gets carrried by people and all he tries to do is exploit the game. So with that said i dont care what swifty does or does nto do he is not a good player by any means. Just a popular one.

----------


## maleth

Ok, there i can see where your coming from.

Please can someone post a recommended spec for this Arms Nova PVP spec. I'm not sure whether or not to put 2 points in Tactical Mastery or not, though i assume so as there is switching between Battle and Beserker. Also, where to put the last couple of points, Incite? Rude Interruption? 2/2 Hamstring?

----------


## maleth

I mean in a PVP environment is it really worth switching to Berserker for that 5% extra damage over battle stance? I was under the impression the only reason people did this was basically because a couple of patches ago there were some abilities that couldn't be used in Battle stance. 

But surely as they all can be now thats irrelevant? And it would be much better to save the rage over 50 that we would otherwise have lost from switching stances as Tactical Mastery only allows us to keep 50 rage when chaning stance.

Ontop of this it would allow us to put 2 points we would have to put in Tactical Mastery elsewhere, such as Incite for a 66% chance for heroic strike crits to cause next Heroic strike to crit for sure.

----------


## maleth

Pummel i think was the spell that couldn't be used in Battle Stance before, but now it can be.

----------


## BHLDepression

Is it me, or is kickmydog's rotations not working?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Pummel i think was the spell that couldn't be used in Battle Stance before, but now it can be.


No offense, but can you use the edit button? 

And the stance dance was requested by a couple members who were curious if it worked better in pvp... I also coded I'm the burst profile, because one website said berserker should only be used during recklessness for burst damage. I coded those into two separate rotations for people to try lol. Getting reviews on results they've gotten from both are what I'm waiting for 

Sent from my phone.

----------


## maleth

Yeah sorry will use the edit button from now on, forgot it was there.

I'm fairly sure stance dancing is not better for pvp purely because we'll have to sacrifice the 2 points to go into Tactical Mastery, which could otherwise be used for Rude Interruption, Incite, or Improved Hamstring.

What i've done, is taken out the Beserker Stance from the Arms PVP current abilities completely. (moved it to the right). Just so i know, that will be ok wont it? It will just stay in Battle Stance now, until having to switch to defenesive for CD's.

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> Thanks for the profiles, I was wondering if you could make a resto shammy profile? Since Onya is no longer with us to update for resto shammys


^^ I was hoping you would carry it on too. Onya's current is good but still has some bugs here and there.

----------


## merrikh

> Hi,
> 
> I'm fairly new here and I've not used the site that much. Got tipped off by my mate about PQR. So far it works perfectly on my paladin (sucky pve/pvp gear lol), managing to pull of a 20k+ dps on bosses. Compared to me doing it by myself which only gave me about 10k dps, is pretty neat. However, I'm having a bit trouble loading some of the profiles which have been released here. I'm really interested in the Arcane Mage profile, but for some reason I can't get it to work. It detects my character, but when I want to load the rotation, nothing comes up? I've made sure to put the files in the correct folder. But still, can't get it to work.
> 
> Also, about the scripts which are released here. Does for me to just copy and paste the script into dreamweaver and then rename the file? Thanks a lot for your answers.


Make sure your profiles are up to date. The post before u (Sheuron)has an updated Mage profile. Most of the profile that are before 2.0v won't work. As well as update your Pqr via the pqrupdater

----------


## Gloffen1

Thanks, I'll try that one out. Also, about the scripts. Is it just copy/paste into dreamweaver?

----------


## ishtro

just got my Mists of Pandaria Beta Test Invitation. if any of the main profile developers would like to play around with it, send me a pm.. ;]

----------


## Chicotheman

I'm going to physically die if I have to wait any longer for Valma's updated profile! :O

----------


## imdasandman

> I'm going to physically die if I have to wait any longer for Valma's updated profile! :O


That sounds like a shitty deal lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gloffen1

Sheuron's arcane mage profile didn't work either. :S

----------


## lostwalker

Does anyone else have issues using Valma's warlock profile? When i started i get a pop-up error message in game. After the rotation doesn't work and the PQR will not work either until i reload wow. Any idea or help would be great

----------


## Chicotheman

> Does anyone else have issues using Valma's warlock profile? When i started i get a pop-up error message in game. After the rotation doesn't work and the PQR will not work either until i reload wow. Any idea or help would be great


Not compatible with the new PQR, whenever I try to load it, it's insta-freeze. I can move 1 foot, then freeze. Won't work until I exit everything and bring it up again. Makes me sad. Come onnn Valma <3.

----------


## farnumdizzle

Has anyone made any profiles for the MoP beta? Doesn't matter which class, any would do.

----------


## firepong

> Does anyone else have issues using Valma's warlock profile? When i started i get a pop-up error message in game. After the rotation doesn't work and the PQR will not work either until i reload wow. Any idea or help would be great





> Not compatible with the new PQR, whenever I try to load it, it's insta-freeze. I can move 1 foot, then freeze. Won't work until I exit everything and bring it up again. Makes me sad. Come onnn Valma <3.


Really? I can get it to load and everything. I get an error message every now and then, but when it wants to stop, I just manual cast till the rotation starts itself back.

The only real fight I had a problem was on Madness where it crapped out because of some End Time code for tentacles. I think he has some TTD code in there or something that's screwing up, but he said a new release will come out soon.

----------


## merrikh

> Has anyone made any profiles for the MoP beta? Doesn't matter which class, any would do.


Last Pqr update xelper said there was a monk to about lvl 20

----------


## erakoma

delete meeee

----------


## farnumdizzle

If any profile maker would like to use a beta account to start working on profiles just let me know!

----------


## kickmydog

HUNTER_PQR2_V7.rar

updated hunter profile with the new things that Xelper changed.

- SV profile should now have a focus building button. Currently defined as LEFT-Shift. Hold down left shift and the rotation will only conduct cobra shot to build up focus, let go of shift and the normal rotation continues. If this tests ok I will roll it out across all rotations.

Sorry about the delay I've been very busy.

----------


## Xelper

If anyone needs to fix Valma's warlock profile for 2.1 all you need to do is go into the Ability Editor, select her profile, select the ++ LIB ++ ability and paste this at the top of it then hit Save.



```
if PQR_RotationStarted then
	PQR_RotationStarted = false
	if not PQR_LoadLua("PQR_Frames.lua") then
		PQR_WriteToChat("You are missing PQR_Frames.lua. Rotation stopped."
		PQR_StopRotation()
		return true
	end
end
```

----------


## cukiemunster

> If anyone needs to fix Valma's warlock profile for 2.1 all you need to do is go into the Ability Editor, select her profile, select the ++ LIB ++ ability and paste this at the top of it then hit Save.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if PQR_RotationStarted then
> 	PQR_RotationStarted = false
> 	if not PQR_LoadLua("PQR_Frames.lua") then
> 		PQR_WriteToChat("You are missing PQR_Frames.lua. Rotation stopped."
> ...


Would this work for any profile not yet updated, and where would I put it if so? I currently use Gabbz's feral dps profile, and I have not updated PQR because I am pretty sure that it will not work with the update.

----------


## Chicotheman

> if anyone needs to fix valma's warlock profile for 2.1 all you need to do is go into the ability editor, select her profile, select the ++ lib ++ ability and paste this at the top of it then hit save.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if pqr_rotationstarted then
> 	pqr_rotationstarted = false
> 	if not pqr_loadlua("pqr_frames.lua") then
> 		pqr_writetochat("you are missing pqr_frames.lua. Rotation stopped."
> ...


thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank you!

EDIT: must spread rep around. Q_Q

EDITEDIT: Not working for me. Won't use any spells.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Would this work for any profile not yet updated, and where would I put it if so? I currently use Gabbz's feral dps profile, and I have not updated PQR because I am pretty sure that it will not work with the update.


people only needed to be wary of the update if their profile used a data file, that is it  :Smile:

----------


## farnumdizzle

Just talked to chric. He's cleaned up some of Xelpers work on the monk profile. If y'all ask him nice enough he might post a link for ya. I'm going to be leveling up a monk on the beta to help some people out with the rotations. If anyone has info on SpellID's or anything else that could be useful send me a PM.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Just talked to chric. He's cleaned up some of Xelpers work on the monk profile. If y'all ask him nice enough he might post a link for ya. I'm going to be leveling up a monk on the beta to help some people out with the rotations. If anyone has info on SpellID's or anything else that could be useful send me a PM.


idk if idtip or any addon works on beta.... but idTip is what i use to grab all my SpellID info on normal  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## farnumdizzle

> idk if idtip or any addon works on beta.... but idTip is what i use to grab all my SpellID info on normal


Right now it seems they disabled the use of all addons :/ Hopefully here soon they'll patch it a little and let you use some. Firepong has also started on his feral rewrite and is having a lovely time getting debuffIDs and spellIDs :P

----------


## chric

Aye, idTip didn't work for me either on Beta. So I used good ol' trusty Wowhead: The first three letters say it all. 

Just added a bit of code to what Xelper started for Monk. This is for windwalker spec (DPS). 
http://www.filedropper.com/monkprofile10_1

It should check for Quaking Palm and ignore the target while it's incapacitated. Jab/Slice should work respectively. It does not have Fists of Fury aoe...I imagine this may need to be implemented as a user toggle since it is AoE channel based (thus situational to the users positioning and number of mobs).

It's good enough at a low level to turn on and run around and beat things up.  :Smile:

----------


## lostwalker

> Does anyone else have issues using Valma's warlock profile? When i started i get a pop-up error message in game. After the rotation doesn't work and the PQR will not work either until i reload wow. Any idea or help would be great


This is the error message I get.

Date: 2012-04-01 00:40:01
ID: 3
Error occured in: AddOn: Chatter
Count: 1
Message: Error: AddOn Chatter attempted to call a forbidden function (UNKNOWN()) from a tainted execution path.
Debug:
[C]: ?
[C]: CastSpellByID()
[string " ..."]:59: ?()
[string "..."]:587: PQR_NextAbility()
[string "..."]:365: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
[string "..."]:137:
[string "..."]:72

I was able to fix the error by turning the addon "Chatter" off =)

----------


## lostwalker

> If anyone needs to fix Valma's warlock profile for 2.1 all you need to do is go into the Ability Editor, select her profile, select the ++ LIB ++ ability and paste this at the top of it then hit Save.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if PQR_RotationStarted then
> 	PQR_RotationStarted = false
> 	if not PQR_LoadLua("PQR_Frames.lua") then
> 		PQR_WriteToChat("You are missing PQR_Frames.lua. Rotation stopped."
> ...




Trying this now.. thanks =)

----------


## firepong

Ok guys, for anyone that wants to try it out. Here is my Feral DPS rotation for Mists of Pandaria Beta.

Instructions:
1. Make sure you have learned the talent Incarnation
2. After downloading, go into Rotation Editor > Druid > FireKittehMoP > and click "Download Update" to get the Data file as it's not included in the zip file.

And further ado, here's the link to the download:

http://pqrotation-profiles.googlecod...D_Rotation.rar

----------


## diesall

*PQInterface* v2.0.2 released



```
improved ability / mode tracking methods
cosmetic improvements
engine optimization
```

Download it here

----------


## Valma

OK,folks,sorry for too long  :Wink:  New download link ready at public messages in my profile here on ownedcore.

All bugs fixed(tested by myself yesterday on full DS run),fel armor and healthstone/soulstone autocast/use and some other things.

----------


## Kaolla

Diesall, you've done a great job with PQInterface so far.

The only little problem I've had is that the Frame Strata seems to override many things, so it covers things like my Battleground Scoreboard or my Honor Frame.

Still, it's an incredible addon. I'm working on adding PQR_Text to important abilities in my rotation.

----------


## Techz

> OK,folks,sorry for too long  New download link ready at public messages in my profile here on ownedcore.
> 
> All bugs fixed(tested by myself yesterday on full DS run),fel armor and healthstone/soulstone autocast/use and some other things.


I love your work but what do you think is the best pve raid spec for a warlock please :-)

----------


## deadpanstiffy

Just a heads up for those who are doing Argent Tournament daily's as you can set up an interrupt profile to run while in the vehicle/mount UI.

----------


## ossuaire

Is there a way to make PQR work on beta?

----------


## Cyxi

Hi



```
Profile updates, package includes:
Mage (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Fire PvP, Arcane PvE)
Priest (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
Hunter (MM PvE, Survival PvE)
Warrior (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
Rogue (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
Death Knight (Frost PvP)
Shaman (Elemental PvE)
Druid (Feral Tank PvE, Resto PvE)
Also included 2 text files with code necesary to auto gather herbs and archaelogy fragments

http://goo.gl/rseZ0

--- Complete Feral & Resto Profiles. Features:
+ Works on English, French, Russian, Spanish and German game clients
+ Rewrote healng engine
+ Autoswitch rotations when spec change in game is detected
+ Full dps rotation on Feral Bear and Feral Cat

I ll make all profiles compatible with all languages. Feedback about bugs or game experiencies are welcome.
If you like this roitations feel free to donate, Paypal account: [email protected]
```

On a French version of the game, it doesnt take the french name, i must do someting wrong but don't know what

if i modify the lua file to only have french name it doesnt take the name too

Cheers

----------


## sheuron

> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Profile updates, package includes:
> Mage (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Fire PvP, Arcane PvE)
> Priest (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
> Hunter (MM PvE, Survival PvE)
> ...


 it doesnt take the french name? Sorry but you ll need to explain better

----------


## fluxflux

looking for windwalker(Monk) Beta Profil can someone help?

----------


## Cyxi

Hi Sheuron

I downloaded your latest rotation. i found there is a lua file in data wich contains the translation,that's ok, but when i choose the new rotation, i have this message in wow "Sheuron initialized, ver: 2012.03.11"

It's not the message from the lua file. Its the message from Initialize in the rotation file. It seems it doesnt use the lua file. So on "Training Dummy" it does not attack, only if i change the name in french in the rotation file  :Smile: 

Cheers

----------


## cukiemunster

> people only needed to be wary of the update if their profile used a data file, that is it


All of these updates are confusing as shit coming from a casual/non-coder perspective  :Frown:

----------


## cukiemunster

> looking for windwalker(Monk) Beta Profil can someone help?


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2223353 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

You will have to follow the URL under "Link To Share This File With Anyone:" Apparently chirc linked the wrong page, but that URL will get you to the download.

----------


## farnumdizzle

> Is there a way to make PQR work on beta?


It does work with beta. Right now the only problem is the the number of profiles. I'm letting chric and firepong use my beta account to work on feral dps, monk, and enhance shammy. And soon Valma so she can work on her awesome warlock profiles. So far firepong has his feral one working and chric has windwalker upt to about 12 working.

----------


## me28791

> Aye, idTip didn't work for me either on Beta. So I used good ol' trusty Wowhead: The first three letters say it all. 
> 
> Just added a bit of code to what Xelper started for Monk. This is for windwalker spec (DPS). 
> Monk Profile 1.0.zip :: Free File Hosting - File Dropper: File Host for Mp3, Videos, Music, Documents.
> 
> It should check for Quaking Palm and ignore the target while it's incapacitated. Jab/Slice should work respectively. It does not have Fists of Fury aoe...I imagine this may need to be implemented as a user toggle since it is AoE channel based (thus situational to the users positioning and number of mobs).
> 
> It's good enough at a low level to turn on and run around and beat things up.





> looking for windwalker(Monk) Beta Profil can someone help?


people really this thick to check the page before?

----------


## sheuron

> Hi Sheuron
> 
> I downloaded your latest rotation. i found there is a lua file in data wich contains the translation,that's ok, but when i choose the new rotation, i have this message in wow "Sheuron initialized, ver: 2012.03.11"
> 
> It's not the message from the lua file. Its the message from Initialize in the rotation file. It seems it doesnt use the lua file. So on "Training Dummy" it does not attack, only if i change the name in french in the rotation file 
> 
> Cheers


Only DRUID profile is working on all languages.

----------


## Chicotheman

> OK,folks,sorry for too long  New download link ready at public messages in my profile here on ownedcore.
> 
> All bugs fixed(tested by myself yesterday on full DS run),fel armor and healthstone/soulstone autocast/use and some other things.


You are amazing, if I could give you more then 1 rep I would... Is there some place to donate to you?

----------


## farnumdizzle

> Ok guys, for anyone that wants to try it out. Here is my Feral DPS rotation for Mists of Pandaria Beta.
> 
> Instructions:
> 1. Make sure you have learned the talent Incarnation
> 2. After downloading, go into Rotation Editor > Druid > FireKittehMoP > and click "Download Update" to get the Data file as it's not included in the zip file.
> 
> And further ado, here's the link to the download:
> 
> http://pqrotation-profiles.googlecod...D_Rotation.rar


Just played around with his profile on beta. It's working great for an 85-88ish feral druid!

----------


## Cyxi

Thxs Sheuron

I must replace the initialize with this code ?




> if not PQR_LoadLua("PQR_xrn.lua") then
> PQR_WriteToChat("PQR_xrn.lua is missing. Rotation has been stopped.", "Error")
> PQR_StopRotation()
> return true
> end


for Shamelem for example

----------


## outoforder

Its still pretty difficult to use this forum to search for profiles... i use the SNV's and WIki's.. but maybe one of u guys can help me. Im looking for a Ret Pally PvP profile for my brother. I see some PvE profiles that i may be able to configure for PvP, but its for my brother and i dont have a pally to test them. Any help, maybe point me in the right direction would be appreciated.

----------


## ossuaire

> It does work with beta. Right now the only problem is the the number of profiles. I'm letting chric and firepong use my beta account to work on feral dps, monk, and enhance shammy. And soon Valma so she can work on her awesome warlock profiles. So far firepong has his feral one working and chric has windwalker upt to about 12 working.


actually, however by activating debug mode, I see that everything works except stormstrike (I'm enh sham), I have verified, id is it not changed, it return true, but not executing the ability! Any adiea?  :Smile:

----------


## Meatglue

@outoforder 
Search for Cokx, he has paladin holy/ret pvp profiles.
Sorry, thought I hit reply on his post. lol

----------


## farnumdizzle

> actually, however by activating debug mode, I see that everything works except stormstrike (I'm enh sham), I have verified, id is it not changed, it return true, but not executing the ability! Any adiea?


It probably has to do with the way the debuffs and stuff are being returned. I think firepong had to switch from spellIDs to actual spell names. It only took him a couple hours to get the feral one working. He said the hard part about shammy is the way the totems work. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?t5b1fr

----------


## firepong

> It probably has to do with the way the debuffs and stuff are being returned. I think firepong had to switch from spellIDs to actual spell names. It only took him a couple hours to get the feral one working. He said the hard part about shammy is the way the totems work. [/url]


Yup, a good example is the Druid Talent Incarnation. you can't use the spellID right now you cast the spell (Might be able to later). I had to actually use RunMacroText("/cast Incarnation"). CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(spellID))) didn't even work to cast Incarnation, but it worked fine for Ravage! with Incarnation active.

Also. Incarnation has multiple different spellID's at the moment inside of Beta. OThe ones I've gotten so far are:
"Incarnation spellID - 102543"
"Incarnation 2 spellID - 117679" (Actually labeled as incarnation, just I put 2 there to differentiate)

The first spellID there I believe is the Incarnation spellID for the Feral DPS rotation, "King of the Jungle," while the second spellID there is the actual spellID for the spell. I'm not 100% sure about this, but even going through all I can, I still could not get the spell to cast with any form of spellID.

Also, with me saying I believe that first spellID is for the King of the Jungle part of the Incarnation spell, I believe there are different spellID's for all different forms of Incartnation. But the main one your going to want to use for your rotations to tell when Incarnation is up is the second spellID.

Also, if anyone wants, here's my list of spellID's for all spells. Like said earlier, more spells have the same spellID, but a few have changed quite a bit:



```
Faerie Fire spellID - 770
Wild Charge spellID - 49376
Rake SpellID - 1822
Mangle spellID - 33876
Swipe spellID - 62078
Shred spellID - 5221
Rip spellID - 1079
Savage Roar spellID - 52610
Ferocious Bite spellID - 22568
Berserk spellID - 106951
Tiger's Fury spellID - 5217
Barkskin spellID - 22812
Mark of the Wild spellID - 1126
Ravage spellID - 6785
Incarnation spellID - 102543
Incarnation 2 spellID - 117679
```

P.S. With my findings, if you take the Incarnation talent, you will want to couple it with berserk, every time the rotation is up. It's already what I have done in my rotation. This way, you get max DPS through Ravage actually being on a 25energy cost instead of 50. I was thinking of adding in a check to make ravage only cast when Berserk and Incarnation was up, but I decided against it cause Ravage in beta does 650% and 437 damage ( i believe and Shred only does 370% and 400 or so damage (can't remember). As you can tell, for that extra 10 energy, through the duration of Incarnation, that is a lot more DPS going out.

----------


## bgr

I can not get PQR to realize that I'm in game. I had the same problem with LazyBot-EVO, and then the bot author fixed the issue and it would attach. PRQ identifies my character but then it says "not in game" in the profile area. Any help please? Willing to run a diagnostic if necessary.

----------


## lawlmoto

Chances are you have the 64 bit client and need to revert to the 32 bit client. Delete everything with 64 in the name, or Google how to revert to 32 bit warcraft.

----------


## firepong

> I can not get PQR to realize that I'm in game. I had the same problem with LazyBot-EVO, and then the bot author fixed the issue and it would attach. PRQ identifies my character but then it says "not in game" in the profile area. Any help please? Willing to run a diagnostic if necessary.


Are you using the 64-bit client for WoW? If so, PQROtation does not support it. Also, did you make sure to download the PQUpdater and make sure you have the latest offsets? I doubt the offsets is your problem if it sees your character, but who knows.

----------


## bgr

hi, thank you both. i did the update and i have up to date offsets. i will try out the 32bit warcraft client as i'm not sure which i have. i just recently installed the game and was interested in using this to learn the proper class rotations.

----------


## bgr

ok i just checked in the launcher and it says that i'm using the 32bit client as well. i don't see any files in the warcraft folder that say 64 or 64 bit.

----------


## alex5772

Anyone have a Shaman Resto profile for pqr version 1.1.1 or version 2.1.0, the profiles i found in here dont show up in pqr menu

----------


## bu_ba_911

Can't wait to get beta and start experimenting myself with everything lol... 

Sent from my phone.

----------


## spacerideruk

yeh im still waiting for beta invite  :Frown:

----------


## farnumdizzle

> Can't wait to get beta and start experimenting myself with everything lol... 
> 
> Sent from my phone.


@bu_ba: I'll let you know when I can start whoring my beta account out again. Firepong is thinking about starting his enhance shammy profile then maybe an ele profile and Valma (since she's on the other side of the world) is going to work on some warlock stuff.

If i get another beta account i'll start whoring it out as soon as possible so you, blinded, mentally, etc. can all maybe get a start on it.

----------


## firepong

Woooo, 20 downloads on my MoP beta Feral rotation and no rep, gotta love it, gotta love it.

Anyways, when I get time and farnum says its a ok, I'll be getting on and getting a Elemental and Enhancement rotation setup with the new spellID's, totems, and so forth. Seeing as this is gonna be a coding from scratch, it might take me longer than my Feral DPS rotation as I didn't have to do much with it. Most of the foundation was already setup and I only had to look for a few spellID's.

P.S. As soon as I actually get my OWN beta, I will be providing rotations for as much as I possibly can so that people can level up quicker and not have to worry about anything but finding those bugs  :Wink:

----------


## farnumdizzle

> Woooo, 20 downloads on my MoP beta Feral rotation and no rep, gotta love it, gotta love it.
> 
> Anyways, when I get time and farnum says its a ok, I'll be getting on and getting a Elemental and Enhancement rotation setup with the new spellID's, totems, and so forth. Seeing as this is gonna be a coding from scratch, it might take me longer than my Feral DPS rotation as I didn't have to do much with it. Most of the foundation was already setup and I only had to look for a few spellID's.
> 
> P.S. As soon as I actually get my OWN beta, I will be providing rotations for as much as I possibly can so that people can level up quicker and not have to worry about anything but finding those bugs


You can log in at any time except for 11am-3pm. That's Valma's time :P

----------


## chric

I'm removing this post to avoid conflict. And just to clear it up, I wasn't trying to "go out of my way to get the tool banned". I was simply trying to get together a good group of people from this community in a guild where we can play together. It wasn't meant to be an advertised cheating form in-game or bring any negative attention to Xelper's or the profile authors' work. I appreciate everything they do and respect their work.

----------


## Aronion

> HUNTER_PQR2_V7.rar
> 
> updated hunter profile with the new things that Xelper changed.
> 
> - SV profile should now have a focus building button. Currently defined as LEFT-Shift. Hold down left shift and the rotation will only conduct cobra shot to build up focus, let go of shift and the normal rotation continues. If this tests ok I will roll it out across all rotations.
> 
> Sorry about the delay I've been very busy.


Thanks for this, these profiles work great!

----------


## farnumdizzle

Hey chric, you got skype?

----------


## Taran32

> *PQR 10-man guild on a US Server*
> 
> I recall that at one point a few people expressed interest in a PQR guild. I am seeing if there is enough interest across these boards to form a *10m PQR team on a US Server*. If you are interested, please complete the form linked below. I will follow-up with you once we have some responses.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...NWVpY3o3VEE6MQ
> 
> Wow, 2 responses already. Awesome.  Keep em' coming.



This seems like a *VERY* bad idea. Imagine the amount people who would openly ask for PQR assistance in Guild Chat, especially friends of new users, thinking that within a PQR guild, they're somehow open to do something so stupid. I don't recommend this kind of thing at all. It's too easily infiltrated by friends of PQR users who would essentially put PQR into Blizzard's crosshairs.

----------


## Ninjaderp

They could talk PQR strictly over TS though lol. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kaolla

I need to agree with Taran32; a PQR guild seems like a monumentally bad idea.

It'd be iffy enough to be part of any OwnedCore guild, even for purely social reasons; a guild formed for the express purpose of cheating in (I assume) PvP seems dangerous.

It only takes one person and an accidental instant interrupt to invite an investigation.

----------


## Taran32

> They could talk PQR strictly over TS though lol. 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


You have to understand what creating a kind of "banner" does. All it takes is one person being dumb enough to think that Guild Chat is OK. It's a bad idea, no matter what. Enjoy PQR by all means, but don't create banners such as guilds around it. Pirox users used to say the same thing about doing something with his program. It got popular, and it got shut down. Plain and simple. The more you put something like this out there, the more likely something like that happens.

----------


## abndrew82

Ok, got an question / issue if anybody is available to help

I am trying to add in some Follow / Assist code to Kickmydog's MM Profile, as I am dragging a lvl 84 hunter through some dungeons on my main to get him to 85

I got these 2 sets of code, the follow is from something bubba posted and the assist is from Sheuron elemental shaman, I also tried with assist code Bubba posted

Follow



```
if UnitExists("party1") and UnitExists("party1target") then
	if UnitCanAttack("player", "party1target") and not UnitIsDeadOrGhost("party1target") then
		if IsSpellInRange(tostring(GetSpellInfo(75)), "party1target") == 1 then
			PQR_CustomTarget = "party1target"
			return false
		end
	end
end
```

Assist - By Bubba



```
if UnitExists("party1") and UnitExists("party1target") then
	if UnitCanAttack("player", "party1target") and not UnitIsDeadOrGhost("party1target") then
		if IsSpellInRange(tostring(GetSpellInfo(75)), "party1target") == 1 then
			PQR_CustomTarget = "party1target"
			return false
		end
	end
end
```

With this code in, I seen the character follow, but not assisting on a dummy. But the profile seems to only be using Auto Attack, I see pet attacks but no special attacks, like its not going through rest of profile. Going to try some Debugging and installing the PQInterface to see what it says

Here is the other Assist code I want to try

Assist Tank by Sheuron 



```
if GetNumPartyMembers() > 0 and not UnitInRaid("player") then

local heisthetank = nil

for i = 1, GetNumPartyMembers(), 1 do
  if UnitGroupRolesAssigned("party"..tostring(i)) == "TANK" then heisthetank = "party"..tostring(i) end
end

if heisthetank 
and not UnitExists("target") 
and UnitAffectingCombat(heisthetank) 
and UnitAffectingCombat(heisthetank.."target") 
and not UnitIsDead(heisthetank.."target") 
and UnitCanAttack("player",heisthetank.."target")
then TargetUnit(heisthetank.."target") end

end
```

Figure that may work in dungeon where someone is set as a tank, but still not sure about the only auto attacking

Thanks for any advice on what I can try

----------


## Deva

Hey guys, sorry I've been super busy, but I thought I'd come back and share a little trick to use to get idTip working on the beta.

Simply copy the core.lua from the idTip folder into PQR's Data folder, add the PQR_ prefix to it, then load it as Xelper suggested at the start of a profile:



```
if PQR_LoadLua("PQR_core.lua") == false then
    PQR_WriteToChat("You are missing PQR_core.lua. Rotation has been stopped.", "Error")
    PQR_StopRotation()
    return true
end
```

Start the rotation and you should have spell ID information available!

Hope this helped all you beta profile writers!

Edit: Quick question, Xelper, I noticed you made a post regarding multi-line LUA comments causing an error in a previous version, does that mean we're allowed to use them now?

Also, I'm running into the same problem of repping everyone I can for everything useful, but then not being able to give more to someone before spreading more rep... but to let you know that YES, your stuff is appreciated, thank you to firepong, Valma, sheuron, bu_ba (and mentally, since they're a team!), Xelper, Gabbz, kickmydog, diesall, and anyone else that I tried to rep and couldn't.

----------


## farnumdizzle

> Hey guys, sorry I've been super busy, but I thought I'd come back and share a little trick to use to get idTip working on the beta.
> 
> Simply copy the core.lua from the idTip folder into PQR's Data folder, add the PQR_ prefix to it, then load it as Xelper suggested at the start of a profile:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if PQR_LoadLua("PQR_core.lua") == false then
>     PQR_WriteToChat("You are missing PQR_core.lua. Rotation has been stopped.", "Error")
> ...


Thanks to you too. Hope firepong sees that little idTip thing. That will make working on his enhance and ele profiles a lot easier.

----------


## cukiemunster

> Woooo, 20 downloads on my MoP beta Feral rotation and no rep, gotta love it, gotta love it.
> 
> Anyways, when I get time and farnum says its a ok, I'll be getting on and getting a Elemental and Enhancement rotation setup with the new spellID's, totems, and so forth. Seeing as this is gonna be a coding from scratch, it might take me longer than my Feral DPS rotation as I didn't have to do much with it. Most of the foundation was already setup and I only had to look for a few spellID's.
> 
> P.S. As soon as I actually get my OWN beta, I will be providing rotations for as much as I possibly can so that people can level up quicker and not have to worry about anything but finding those bugs


I was one to download your MoP profile, but can not rep you again since I have recently. Not sure how many other ppl fall into this category, but it is my reason for a hit and run download =[

----------


## farnumdizzle

> I was one to download your MoP profile, but can not rep you again since I have recently. Not sure how many other ppl fall into this category, but it is my reason for a hit and run download =[


Remember, if you have beta access and you use chric's monk profile or firepongs feral profile, to let them know of any bugs. They both seem to be working pretty well, although i haven't spent much time using them.

----------


## abndrew82

> I was one to download your MoP profile, but can not rep you again since I have recently. Not sure how many other ppl fall into this category, but it is my reason for a hit and run download =[


Probably alot, I have repped all the profile writers I see around, and cant again unless I spread rep but cant find anybody to spread to, unless I start just repping other users.

----------


## farnumdizzle

> Hey guys, sorry I've been super busy, but I thought I'd come back and share a little trick to use to get idTip working on the beta.
> 
> Simply copy the core.lua from the idTip folder into PQR's Data folder, add the PQR_ prefix to it, then load it as Xelper suggested at the start of a profile:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if PQR_LoadLua("PQR_core.lua") == false then
>     PQR_WriteToChat("You are missing PQR_core.lua. Rotation has been stopped.", "Error")
> ...


Hey, just tested it by putting it into firepongs feral beta profile and it was showing spellIDs, so thanks for the tip!

Edit: Can't rep you! gotta spread it around :/

----------


## firepong

> Hey guys, sorry I've been super busy, but I thought I'd come back and share a little trick to use to get idTip working on the beta.
> 
> Simply copy the core.lua from the idTip folder into PQR's Data folder, add the PQR_ prefix to it, then load it as Xelper suggested at the start of a profile:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if PQR_LoadLua("PQR_core.lua") == false then
>     PQR_WriteToChat("You are missing PQR_core.lua. Rotation has been stopped.", "Error")
> ...


Mine is almost like this, but it takes from my mouseover and converts it into spellid. If there was no mouseover it just returned nil and 0 for name and spellid. Ill have to try this out though.

Does it show the spellid with the tooltip like the adding or is it printed in chat?

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk

----------


## farnumdizzle

> Mine is almost like this, but it takes from my mouseover and converts it into spellid. If there was no mouseover it just returned nil and 0 for name and spellid. Ill have to try this out though.
> 
> Does it show the spellid with the tooltip like the adding or is it printed in chat?
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


Hey, I just got done getting all the spellIDs for ele and enhance shaman. The way it worked, it would put the spellID in the tooltip when you moused over it.

----------


## Kaolla

Still working on v2.2 of my Unholy DK profile. Several tweaks have been made to the Scourge Strike build to more closely replicate arena play.

Next version will likely have PQInterface notifications and the affectionately-named "nuke" function, and possibly triggers based on events read from the combat log.

Please PM me with suggestions. I did RBGs with a team kind enough to bring an Unholy DK, and did excellent damage. Healers melt ^^

----------


## schadis

@Bubba

i have tried to fix bubbas holy pala profile for 2.1 but i simply dont get it PQR crashes with my changes can someone fix this?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @Bubba
> 
> i have tried to fix bubbas holy pala profile for 2.1 but i simply dont get it PQR crashes with my changes can someone fix this?



Look at my sig..... The answer is there!!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Also special thanks to my Beta Account provider, leaving anonymous unless he comes forth to claim praise XD

Working on making a high quality leveling Profile for monks right now, going to be focusing on Mistweavers since some1 is already working on Windwalker  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## farnumdizzle

> Look at my sig..... The answer is there!!! 
> 
> Also special thanks to my Beta Account provider, leaving anonymous unless he comes forth to claim praise XD
> 
> Working on making a high quality leveling Profile for monks right now, going to be focusing on Mistweavers since some1 is already working on Windwalker


So you got a beta account that wasn't mine?!?! I must not be whoring enough :P

----------


## chric

> Look at my sig..... The answer is there!!! 
> 
> Also special thanks to my Beta Account provider, leaving anonymous unless he comes forth to claim praise XD
> 
> Working on making a high quality leveling Profile for monks right now, going to be focusing on Mistweavers since some1 is already working on Windwalker


Awesome to hear. Buba, feel free to work on Windwalker too. I don't have my own beta account so my playtime is unknown. Feel free to use what Xelper created and I added to as a base.

----------


## ishtro

i have a total of 5 accounts, so far only one beta invite which i gave to bubba. when/if i get another beta invite, i will give it out to another profile creator. we gotta keep PQR rolling ;p

----------


## chric

> I need to agree with Taran32; a PQR guild seems like a monumentally bad idea.
> 
> It'd be iffy enough to be part of any OwnedCore guild, even for purely social reasons; a guild formed for the express purpose of cheating in (I assume) PvP seems dangerous.
> 
> It only takes one person and an accidental instant interrupt to invite an investigation.


These are valid points and I appreciate your concerns. Just to be clear, we would not openly express ourselves for the "purpose of cheating". Firstly, I am seeing if there is interest in forming such a team, and if so, then we would take it offline to form. The guild wouldn't be publicly advertised on these boards. It wouldn't be an open guild for all PQR users to join and get assistance. Ideally, we will form with board users that can be trusted. Again, at this stage I'm strictly taking names to see if it's doable. 

On a personal level, I would rather play with fellow players that take the same approach to the game that I do. 

If Xelper is against the idea of this then by all means I will remove my posts to protect the integrity of his work. 




> You have to understand what creating a kind of "banner" does. All it takes is one person being dumb enough to think that Guild Chat is OK. It's a bad idea, no matter what. Enjoy PQR by all means, but don't create banners such as guilds around it. Pirox users used to say the same thing about doing something with his program. It got popular, and it got shut down. Plain and simple. The more you put something like this out there, the more likely something like that happens.


There's really nothing stopping anyone from mentioning PQR in any guild, trade chat, forums, etc... I've seen posts come up on MMO-champion about it (that's actually how I heard about PQR). There's no telling when it may get into the wrong hands. The most that one can do is put controls in place to help prevent it from being placed in the wrong hands. Obviously, we would not condone speaking about PQR in Guild chat. And you're right, there are forces outside of your control. Someone could still slip up and do it. Just like anyone could still report this page to Blizzard or post about it on MMO-champion. Any program that gets popular will naturally become riskier to use. We've seen it before with other programs as you mentioned.

----------


## Cronus577

Works great! Makes focusing on the tactics to the fights much easyer! +rep

----------


## Taran32

> These are valid points and I appreciate your concerns. Just to be clear, we would not openly express ourselves for the "purpose of cheating". Firstly, I am seeing if there is interest in forming such a team, and if so, then we would take it offline to form. The guild wouldn't be publicly advertised on these boards. It wouldn't be an open guild for all PQR users to join and get assistance. Ideally, we will form with board users that can be trusted. Again, at this stage I'm strictly taking names to see if it's doable. 
> 
> On a personal level, I would rather play with fellow players that take the same approach to the game that I do. 
> 
> If Xelper is against the idea of this then by all means I will remove my posts to protect the integrity of his work. 
> 
> 
> 
> There's really nothing stopping anyone from mentioning PQR in any guild, trade chat, forums, etc... I've seen posts come up on MMO-champion about it (that's actually how I heard about PQR). There's no telling when it may get into the wrong hands. The most that one can do is put controls in place to help prevent it from being placed in the wrong hands. Obviously, we would not condone speaking about PQR in Guild chat. And you're right, there are forces outside of your control. Someone could still slip up and do it. Just like anyone could still report this page to Blizzard or post about it on MMO-champion. Any program that gets popular will naturally become riskier to use. We've seen it before with other programs as you mentioned.


All it takes, is one person to invite a buddy who knows nothing about PQR, and that entire plan backfires. It's not a good idea. I understand that you can't really control certain people mentioning it outside of this forum, but creating any sort of guild where the entirety of said guild is made up of PQR users (who will obviously mention it to their friends and possibly even invite them) is a bad idea. 

That's another level of advertisement you CAN control, and the best course of control is to scrap the idea entirely. I know you're not talking about naming the thing "PQR Central" or something like that, but inviting a host of PQR users into one central community outside of these forums is just asking for trouble.

----------


## Deva

> Does it show the spellid with the tooltip like the adding or is it printed in chat?


It shows in the tooltip (mousing over abilities, clicking an ability in the combat log, mousing over buffs, etc).

@bu_ba, if you're not planning to throw that up on the SVN immediately, let me know if you need a tester for Mistwalker, even if it's just low-level, bare-bones. PM or email me! Hopefully my idTip suggestion helped you out, if you hadn't already figured it out. :P

----------


## bu_ba_911

> It shows in the tooltip (mousing over abilities, clicking an ability in the combat log, mousing over buffs, etc).
> 
> @bu_ba, if you're not planning to throw that up on the SVN immediately, let me know if you need a tester for Mistwalker, even if it's just low-level, bare-bones. PM or email me! Hopefully my idTip suggestion helped you out, if you hadn't already figured it out. :P


lol currently getting some errors from my data file after i added in some of the monk data..... so until i get that sorted going to keep this under wraps XD also since I have been dealing with that stopped leveling  :Stick Out Tongue: 

i'm gonna be heading to bed cuz i got work in the morning, but i'll figure this out by tomorrow night i'm sure, probably typoed somewhere ;p

and ty for the idtip thing... i had worked out a work-around, but they disabled /script in game so it wouldn't have worked anyways so that did speed it up haha!!!

----------


## me28791

if there a way to check combo points on the last target i.e. checking combo points on a player you just killed so you can SR off them, 

right now am thinking about a mouseover check but not sure if theres an easier way then



```
local ran = IsSpellInRange("Faerie Fire", "mouseover")
local pCP = GetComboPoints("player", "mouseover")
local sr, _, _, _, _, _, srtimer = UnitbuffID("player", 1079)
local cb = UnitAffectingCombat("player")

if sr and cb == nil and ran ~= nil and pCP > 0 then
		return true
	else
	if sr and ran ~=nil then
		if cb == nil then
			if pCP >1 then
			if srtimer - gettime () <9 then
			 return true
			 else
			 if pCP >2 then
			 if srtimer - gettime () <18 then
			 return true
			else
			 if pCP >3 then
			 if srtimer - gettime () <27 then
			 return true
			 else
			 if pCP >4 then
			 if srtimer - gettime () <36 then
			 else
			 if pCP ==5 then
			 if srtimer - gettime () <45 then
			 return true
			 end
			 end
			 end
			 end
			 end
			 end
			 end
			 end
			 end
		end
		end 
	end
end
```

using faerie fire as a range check as its 35 yards and I no SR is 100 but wanted a cut off point (mainly for if I can get the target working properly any help for my noobishness would be great

----------


## sheuron

Profile updates, package includes:
*Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Fire PvP, Arcane PvE)
*Priest* (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
*Hunter* (MM PvE, Survival PvE)
*Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
*Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
*Death Knight* (Frost PvP)
*Shaman* (Elemental PvE)
*Druid* (Feral Tank PvE, Resto PvE)
Also included 2 text files with code necesary to auto gather herbs and archaelogy fragments

http://goo.gl/rseZ0

+ PRIEST, DEATHKNIGHT, SHAMAN and MAGE (Fire only) profiles also works on all european languages
+ Priest profile uses new healing engine and handle better the chakra states

I ll make all profiles compatible with all languages. Feedback about bugs or game experiencies are welcome.
If you like this roitations feel free to donate, Paypal account: [email protected]

----------


## firepong

Ok, got some bare minimum profiles made for Enhance DPS & Elemental DPS for Mists Beta. 

These, like stated, are BARE profiles, only doing DPS and keeps lightning shield up. I did not include weapon enchants because it still cannot tell what chant is on a certain weapon ( enhancement for example uses both flametongue and windfurry). As for right now, I used them great for doing quests when I had to kill mobs.

If I had to take a guess, I would say Elemental is the highest there in DPS just for the simple fact with its mastery and the Echos talent ( extra chance at proccing another attack of the same caliber) for leveling. I had a mastery rating of 22.75 or so and a few times, I had 4 lightning bolts popping off of 1 spell. My guess is with the procs from the Echos talent, mastery also benefits from that. If that is right, expect the talent to change before Mists gos live.

Download Link: http://pqrotation-profiles.googlecod...20Profiles.rar

----------


## Gabbz

@me28791:
Is it not simplier just to add ability to that checks if if you current target is dead or if you dont have a target then "targetlastenemy" and if you get CP then use it.
You can also do this check if you have a target but no combopoints.

----------


## me28791

> @me28791:
> Is it not simplier just to add ability to that checks if if you current target is dead or if you dont have a target then "targetlastenemy" and if you get CP then use it.
> You can also do this check if you have a target but no combopoints.


was thinking that then worried about if you target a new person it will go back, I will have to look at it more

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> if there a way to check combo points on the last target i.e. checking combo points on a player you just killed so you can SR off them, 
> 
> right now am thinking about a mouseover check but not sure if theres an easier way then
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local ran = IsSpellInRange("Faerie Fire", "mouseover")
> local pCP = GetComboPoints("player", "mouseover")
> ...


Start with this, it will help put you in the right direction.



```
IsUsableSpell(52610)
```

&


```
GetComboPoints("player", "target") == 0
```

----------


## firepong

> Start with this, it will help put you in the right direction.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> IsUsableSpell(52610)
> ```
> 
> &
> ...


Man, thats a lot of if's and end's. I wish more people would start using elseif instead of if this then end. Would make the code a whole lot smaller and less ends  :Wink:

----------


## blacknightlll

> Profile updates, package includes:
> *Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Fire PvP, Arcane PvE)
> *Priest* (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
> *Hunter* (MM PvE, Survival PvE)
> *Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
> *Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
> *Death Knight* (Frost PvP)
> *Shaman* (Elemental PvE)
> *Druid* (Feral Tank PvE, Resto PvE)
> ...


i know it says must be 85 but is it possible to use the priest holy profile to lvl? or should i just take the spells out and put them back in as i get them

----------


## Valma

Is there a way to unlearn/change specialization in MOP beta?

Coz as for now Destro is HARDLY ilvl dependant(you run out of mana really ****ing fast until you got lots of INT) and Affli is really shitty for lvling.Seems like demo with TP is the best lvling spec ATM.

----------


## bgr

> Are you using the 64-bit client for WoW? If so, PQROtation does not support it. Also, did you make sure to download the PQUpdater and make sure you have the latest offsets? I doubt the offsets is your problem if it sees your character, but who knows.


do you guys have any other ideas? my wow is in 32bit mode and PQR is updated. im running it as administrator and it ids my character but still says not in game even though i am logged in.

----------


## fluxflux

> Working on making a high quality leveling Profile for monks right now, going to be focusing on Mistweavers since some1 is already working on Windwalker


thats sound nice i love it yeahhhhhhhh +rep

----------


## sheuron

> i know it says must be 85 but is it possible to use the priest holy profile to lvl? or should i just take the spells out and put them back in as i get them


Around level 66-67 most classes got all spells for his core rotation. The changes Xelper did on last PQR should make most profiles usable at that level. below that is unpredictable.

----------


## sheuron

> Look at my sig..... The answer is there!!! 
> 
> Also special thanks to my Beta Account provider, leaving anonymous unless he comes forth to claim praise XD
> 
> Working on making a high quality leveling Profile for monks right now, going to be focusing on Mistweavers since some1 is already working on Windwalker


The new PQR function to swap rotations could help to organize a leveling profile



```
if UnitLevel("player") < 10 then return PQR_SwapRotation("Monk leveling 1-10") end
if UnitLevel("player") > 9 and IsSpellKnown(WindwalkerSpellID) then return PQR_SwapRotation("Monk leveling Windwalker") end
```

----------


## schadis

@xelper

a summarie of profile packs would be nice at the front page of the thread because the dev. have so 
much profiles and there are so many outdated once and the wiki you are linking to has not the actual links.

i dont copy now every sig in here but 596 pages with discus. and profiles is realy tooo much.
a own sup forum under 
# Forum
# World of Warcraft
# World of Warcraft Bots and Programs
# [Release] [BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.

where you main thread is stiky+ threads from every dev. for profiles would be realy nice! can ownedcore do this? because this is so amazing

----------


## Darkstylo

> @xelper
> 
> a summarie of profile packs would be nice at the front page of the thread because the dev. have so 
> much profiles and there are so many outdated once and the wiki you are linking to has not the actual links.
> 
> i dont copy now every sig in here but 596 pages with discus. and profiles is realy tooo much.
> a own sup forum under 
> # Forum
> # World of Warcraft
> ...


Not something Xelper is responsible for.
You should post this in the suggestion forum.

As many have tried to create there own dedicated forum, in the end it didn't work out anyway.

----------


## maleth

Hey guys, after using the Nova Arms PVE profile, it does semi-decent numbers, but it still a fair bit behind Bossqwerty's most recent profile. 

Is there any way that the team could take a look at it and establish why his seems to pull out about 2k more on average? For the life of me I can't work it out.

----------


## zeloch

and.... all profiles in PQR not work now =(

----------


## bobdibop

> Profile updates, package includes:
> *Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Fire PvP, Arcane PvE)
> *Priest* (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
> *Hunter* (MM PvE, Survival PvE)
> *Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
> *Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
> *Death Knight* (Frost PvP)
> *Shaman* (Elemental PvE)
> *Druid* (Feral Tank PvE, Resto PvE)


Maybe it's a dumb question, but i'm not really sure how I am supposed to use the Priest PVE PQR profile. Just load it and enable it and it will heal my target ? So I'm just supposed to choose targets and let hit do the rest (and of course use modifiers keys). I only used non-healer profiles atm.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Maybe it's a dumb question, but i'm not really sure how I am supposed to use the Priest PVE PQR profile. Just load it and enable it and it will heal my target ? So I'm just supposed to choose targets and let hit do the rest (and of course use modifiers keys). I only used non-healer profiles atm.


Did you check if he had any notes in the ability editor or rotation editor? Most profiles do

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kaolla

Unless Sheuron changed something considerably, the Holy PvE rotation should choose targets automatically. I believe he even rewrote the auto-targeting logic recently.

----------


## bobdibop

> Unless Sheuron changed something considerably, the Holy PvE rotation should choose targets automatically. I believe he even rewrote the auto-targeting logic recently.


Ah, didn't imagine it would be that easy ! Will give it a try in an instance tonight then. Thanks !

----------


## bobo

Is anyone else having problems with Sheuron's fire mage profile? I start it but it does nothing. Just stands there. I have it in the rotation and the abilities in the mage folder and the data stuff in the PQR_xrn.lua in the data frolder. Not sure why it just stands there.

----------


## paveley

@bobo, i use his pvp/pve fire profiles with no problems, do you get any LUA errors or something?. And to Chric, i don't realy get why you wanna go out of your way to get this tool banned faster, and i think i speak for alot of ppl when i say that i would like to use this in MoP, but if guys like you decide to act...well i have to say stupid, we are lucky if this makes the expansion. And yes i know there is 800k wiews on this thread so it's not a secret, that is not a reason to go and add to the risk in my opinion, so please Chric reconsider so we can keep using this as long as Blizz lets us.

----------


## Ninjaderp

I agree to the fullest

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

----------


## Xelper

> @xelper
> 
> a summarie of profile packs would be nice at the front page of the thread because the dev. have so 
> much profiles and there are so many outdated once and the wiki you are linking to has not the actual links.
> 
> i dont copy now every sig in here but 596 pages with discus. and profiles is realy tooo much.
> a own sup forum under 
> # Forum
> # World of Warcraft
> ...


As Darkstylo said, its not something I have any interest in doing. I barely have the time to work on PQR, let alone keep up to date with every single profile out there. 

I have created Wiki links in the main post, which any profile developer can post to and a lot do. If they aren't using it you should ask them to.

Click the link in my signature or go to one of these pages:
Death Knight Rotations
Druid Rotations
Hunter Rotations
Mage Rotations
Monk Rotations
Paladin Rotations
Priest Rotations
Rogue Rotations
Shaman Rotations
Warlock Rotations
Warrior Rotations

----------


## bobo

> @bobo, i use his pvp/pve fire profiles with no problems, do you get any LUA errors or something?..



When I use his older profiles they still work but when I downloaded his newest ones today nothing happens. No LUA errors or anything. Maybe need to restart computer. Sometimes that helps for some reason

----------


## Darkstylo

> When I use his older profiles they still work but when I downloaded his newest ones today nothing happens. No LUA errors or anything. Maybe need to restart computer. Sometimes that helps for some reason


What version of PQR are you using?

----------


## blacknightlll

> Around level 66-67 most classes got all spells for his core rotation. The changes Xelper did on last PQR should make most profiles usable at that level. below that is unpredictable.


ok thats what i thought. i tried using ur profile on my 30 priest as holy and it just sat there. switched back to team nova's shadow profile. was hoping i could use it for faster instance ques. but as i said i knew ur profiles are only 85 but was just curious. usually mod most profile to work for my lvl by taking spells out. but that didnt work with urs for some reason

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hey guys, after using the Nova Arms PVE profile, it does semi-decent numbers, but it still a fair bit behind Bossqwerty's most recent profile. 
> 
> Is there any way that the team could take a look at it and establish why his seems to pull out about 2k more on average? For the life of me I can't work it out.


Lol because the pve portion was made months before boss even came to the scene  :Stick Out Tongue:  I update the arms for pvp purposes XD 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk



> The new PQR function to swap rotations could help to organize a leveling profile
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if UnitLevel("player") < 10 then return PQR_SwapRotation("Monk leveling 1-10") end
> if UnitLevel("player") > 9 and IsSpellKnown(WindwalkerSpellID) then return PQR_SwapRotation("Monk leveling Windwalker") end
> ```


Touche  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk

----------


## paveley

@bobo, i would suggest dl Deisalls amazing tool PQInterface to see if there is anything happening there, mayb you can spot what's wrong, gl to you mate.

----------


## Ralphiuss

What is the best way for me to learn how to create profiles? 

Pick up that Big WoW LUA book and study the shiz out of it?

This is the book I can get, 

http://www.amazon.com/World-Warcraft...3383430&sr=1-3

It's at a local used book store for like 5 bucks.

----------


## bobdibop

I'm wondering if there's a way to see what PQRotation is actually doing in-game. I mean like a bar that would show what spells are cast.
For example I'm testing the masterfrost template and it's doing great dps and would like to give it a try "manually" !

I know of addons like "Ovale" that show you which spell to cast next, but I'm more looking for a queue or timeline that shows what is coming and what has been done.

edit :
It actually looks like PQInterface does that.
Does installing that addon make it easier for blizzard to find out that you're using PQRotation ?

----------


## abndrew82

> I'm wondering if there's a way to see what PQRotation is actually doing in-game. I mean like a bar that would show what spells are cast.
> For example I'm testing the masterfrost template and it's doing great dps and would like to give it a try "manually" !
> 
> I know of addons like "Ovale" that show you which spell to cast next, but I'm more looking for a queue or timeline that shows what is coming and what has been done.
> 
> edit :
> It actually looks like PQInterface does that.
> Does installing that addon make it easier for blizzard to find out that you're using PQRotation ?


That is exactly what PQInterface does. You can find the link to it on the wiki. It gives you a little bar that shows what the rotation is doing each step, and a log you can open to see all what it done.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> First stage of Monk Healing added..... Only supports self healing at the moment for leveling purposes.... will add more support later as I really get to know how these cute lil fluff balls work 
> 
> Currently Supports: Stance Swapping after you've learned them. And it's pretty smart about it. (You don't regain mana unless in serpent stance, so if out of combat and low on mana, it will just stay in serpent till you're backup, or re-enter combat)



Mkay...... didn't really fix the Data file since I think it's a bug on Blizzards side disabling some stuff since the data file works absolutely fine on Normal WoW no errors lol.... so releasing what I'm using on my level 15 Mistweaver now XD

just check either my sig and use the Text file to mass update, or checkout my svn

----------


## MastaRage

> What is the best way for me to learn how to create profiles? 
> 
> Pick up that Big WoW LUA book and study the shiz out of it?
> 
> This is the book I can get, 
> 
> Amazon.com: World of Warcraft Programming: A Guide and Reference for Creating WoW Addons (9780470229811): James Whitehead II, Bryan McLemore, Matthew Orlando: Books
> 
> It's at a local used book store for like 5 bucks.


Programming in Lua
World of Warcraft API - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft
Lua 5.2 Reference Manual - contents

----------


## sheuron

If anyone having troubles with my profiles (rotation stuck), remove the racial abilties from rotation list (Arcane torrent, Blood Frenzy...). I think the "Skip Unknown" feature is not working properly, need more testing.

----------


## sheuron

@Xelper, i think "Skip Unknown" is working inverse.

When used unknown spell:
if "Skip Unknown: True" rotation just stuck there
if "Skip Unknown: False" rotation skip the spell and continue.

----------


## Xelper

> @Xelper, i think "Skip Unknown" is working inverse.
> 
> When used unknown spell:
> if "Skip Unknown: True" rotation just stuck there
> if "Skip Unknown: False" rotation skip the spell and continue.


I will look into it

----------


## Kaolla

Has anyone experienced frequent disconnects while using my Unholy DK profile?

I haven't seen that problem since I increased my 'Ability Check Delay' to 85ms, but I just had a report from someone experiencing a similar issue.

If anyone else can confirm, I'll go and switch up my Ghoul handler, which seems to be the likely cause.

----------


## staticgravity

is there a way to get this to work with the 64 bit client? if so any help would be awesome :Big Grin:

----------


## Kaolla

No. It's 32-bit only. Unless Xelper says otherwise, it will _always_ be 32-bit only. This question has been asked more than a dozen times.

----------


## staticgravity

k thank you.

----------


## ticklets

*FOR EVERYONE IN THE MOP BETA WORKING ON A MONK PROFILE - HOW TO GET A PRE-MADE MONK level 85*

Go to the Beta character transfer site. Click on alliance paladin or horde mage.
Notice the URL.
For alliance Modify 1482 to 1481 in the URL.
For horde change the 74 to 75
Hit enter and you navigate to the transfer screen again, where you can select a realm. (Note, there will be no character graphic)
Select your destination realm and continue (I noticed on 'pending' screen that it actually displayed the wrong destination realm, but I DID end up with my character on the correct realm)

----------


## bgr

Can someone help me with PQR? I can't get it to attach even though I am in game using 32bit client and updated offsets. I don't know who to talk to about this. I disabled my antivirus and firewall, and i'm running the program as administrator. i had the same problem with lazybot-evo but the author released a patch that fixed this. who do i need to contact about this bug?

----------


## ticklets

> Can someone help me with PQR? I can't get it to attach even though I am in game using 32bit client and updated offsets. I don't know who to talk to about this. I disabled my antivirus and firewall, and i'm running the program as administrator. i had the same problem with lazybot-evo but the author released a patch that fixed this. who do i need to contact about this bug?


Hmmm, are you playing on a private or live server? The off-sets provided with the program will only work on live server.

I think Xelper released 3.3.5 offsets if you are playing on that type of private server.

----------


## maleth

Hey guys, whats the best Arms Warrior PVE profile around at the moment? The best I can find is Bossqwerty's one. But as he is no longer around or playing WoW, i'm looking to switch to a profile which will be getting updated etc. 

Would be great if the Nova team would do it again, as apparently the only Arms profile being updated is the PVP one from them, which is great. Would love to see a new PVE one from them, or another skilled developer.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## ticklets

> Hey guys, whats the best Arms Warrior PVE profile around at the moment? The best I can find is Bossqwerty's one. But as he is no longer around or playing WoW, i'm looking to switch to a profile which will be getting updated etc. 
> 
> Would be great if the Nova team would do it again, as apparently the only Arms profile being updated is the PVP one from them, which is great. Would love to see a new PVE one from them, or another skilled developer.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Bossqwerty is currently the best one around and should be the best until MoP. For now, no one else is working on a warrior PVE rotation.

----------


## itzaraya

> Hey guys, whats the best Arms Warrior PVE profile around at the moment? The best I can find is Bossqwerty's one. But as he is no longer around or playing WoW, i'm looking to switch to a profile which will be getting updated etc. 
> 
> Would be great if the Nova team would do it again, as apparently the only Arms profile being updated is the PVP one from them, which is great. Would love to see a new PVE one from them, or another skilled developer.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Boss's profile is flawless, theres no need for anything else.

----------


## bgr

im playing on a live server i wouldnt even bother playing on a private one

----------


## sheuron

This may be usefull. All racial spells on a single ability:

Ability names: RACIALS
SpellID: 0



```
if UnitAffectingCombat("player") then

  -- Arcane Torrent (Blood Elf)
  if IsSpellKnown(28730) and GetSpellCooldown(28730) == 0 
  and 100 * UnitPower("player") / UnitPowerMax("player") < 80 
  then CastSpellByID(28730) return true end

  -- Berserking (Troll)
  if IsSpellKnown(26297) and GetSpellCooldown(26297) == 0 
  then CastSpellByID(26297) return true end

  -- Blood Fury (Orc)
  if IsSpellKnown(20572) and GetSpellCooldown(20572) == 0 
  then CastSpellByID(20572) return true end

  -- Stomp (Tauren) 
  if IsSpellKnown(20549) and GetSpellCooldown(20549) == 0 
  and select(9,UnitCastingInfo("target")) == false and CheckInteractDistance("target", 3) and not PQR_IsMoving(1) 
  then CastSpellByID(20549) return true end

  -- Will of the Forsaken (Undead)
  if not GotFear then
    function GotFear(t) 
      local debuff = { 10326, 8122, 2094, 5782, 5484, 6358, 5246 }
      for i=1, #debuff do if UnitDebuffID(t,debuff[i]) then return true end end
    end
  end
  if IsSpellKnown(7744) and GetSpellCooldown(7744) == 0 and GotFear("player") 
  then CastSpellByID(7744) return true end

  -- Rocket Barrage (Goblin)
  if IsSpellKnown(69041) and GetSpellCooldown(69041) == 0 
  and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(69041),"target") == 1 and UnitCanAttack("player","target") 
  then CastSpellByID(69041) return true end

  -- Gift of the Naaru (Draenei)
  if IsSpellKnown(59543) and GetSpellCooldown(59543) == 0 
  and 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player") < 30 
  then CastSpellByID(59543,"player") return true end

  -- Stoneform (Dwarf)
  if not GotPoison then
    function GotPoison(t)
      local i, debuff = 1, select(5,UnitDebuff(t, 1)) 
      while debuff do
        if debuff == "Poison" or debuff == "Disease" then return true end
        i = i + 1 debuff = select(5,UnitDebuff(t, i)) 
      end
    end
  end
  if IsSpellKnown(20594) and GetSpellCooldown(20594) == 0 and GotPoison("player") 
  then CastSpellByID(20594) return true end

  -- Escape Artist (Gnome)
  if not CantMove then
    function CantMove(t) 
      local debuff = { 122, 53754, 1715, 12323, 3775, 339, 48483, 8056, 2974, 45524 }
      for i=1, #debuff do if UnitDebuffID(t,debuff[i]) then return true end end
    end
  end
  if IsSpellKnown(20589) and GetSpellCooldown(20589) == 0 and CantMove("player") 
  then CastSpellByID(20589) return true end

  -- Every Man for Himself (Human)
  if not LostControl then
    function LostControl(t) 
      local debuff = { 122, 10326, 8122, 2094, 5782, 5484, 6358, 5246, 408 }
      for i=1, #debuff do if UnitDebuffID(t,debuff[i]) then return true end end
    end
  end
  if IsSpellKnown(59752) and GetSpellCooldown(59752) == 0 and LostControl("player") 
  then CastSpellByID(59752) return true end

end
```

Maybe miss any important spell on pvp racials, if you think something must be there feedback

----------


## cokx

Here is an update for my paladin pvp profile

Cokx Paladin PVP Gold

Cokx_Paladin_PVP_Gold.rar

i changed the logic behind healing and dispel.
its testen in rbg's @ a rating of 2400

if you like it and use it, look @ my sig

----------


## crystal_tech

> This may be usefull. All racial spells on a single ability:
> 
> Ability names: RACIALS
> SpellID: 0
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if UnitAffectingCombat("player") then
> ...


one prob i've ran into is some racials have a differ spellid for the class. blood elf being one.

----------


## sheuron

> one prob i've ran into is some racials have a differ spellid for the class. blood elf being one.


I see, there is 5 diferent arcane torrent and 3 Blood Fury

----------


## saga3180

Can this be used for arenas????

----------


## saga3180

> Here is an update for my paladin pvp profile
> 
> Cokx Paladin PVP Gold
> 
> Cokx_Paladin_PVP_Gold.rar
> 
> 
> 
> i changed the logic behind healing and dispel.
> ...


Is this any good for arenas????

----------


## imdasandman

> Is this any good for arenas????



try it out... go do a skirimish or something... **** I hate that question... does it work in this or that... go try it out imo

----------


## Chicotheman

> try it out... go do a skirimish or something... **** I hate that question... does it work in this or that... go try it out imo


Skirmish hasn't been in the game for a pretty long time now 0_0

----------


## saga3180

> try it out... go do a skirimish or something... **** I hate that question... does it work in this or that... go try it out imo


Just ignore it you hate it. No need to comment if you hate it.

----------


## imdasandman

> Just ignore it you hate it. No need to comment if you hate it.


Well I am allergic to lazy people I guess... Prety sad when this program allows you to be extremely lazy but damn you set a new low. 

to the other person you are correct there are no more skirmishes anymore but you can do a war game or just que for a BG and see how it does imo.

----------


## abndrew82

> Well I am allergic to lazy people I guess... Prety sad when this program allows you to be extremely lazy but damn you set a new low. 
> 
> to the other person you are correct there are no more skirmishes anymore but you can do a war game or just que for a BG and see how it does imo.



Agree completely, not hard to quickly go test it, and probably much faster than waiting on a reply

----------


## saga3180

> Well I am allergic to lazy people I guess... Prety sad when this program allows you to be extremely lazy but damn you set a new low. 
> 
> to the other person you are correct there are no more skirmishes anymore but you can do a war game or just que for a BG and see how it does imo.


Why so quickly to assume i am lazy? Maybe i don't have the time to get on and play at this exact moment and test it.
Was just asking for a nice response

----------


## LtButterman

@Valma,

I found some bugs in last nights DS HMs/reg clear whilst in demo spec with your profile. On last platform of Madness(far right) it stops rotation on the claw and only work on corruption, bolt and blisterings and when instant cast shadow bolt procs it's never included in the rotation. So just 2 minor bugs I found to help you improve your profile and get that extra bit of dps out.

Greatjob!

----------


## farnumdizzle

> Skirmish hasn't been in the game for a pretty long time now 0_0


you can still do unranked matches.....

----------


## farnumdizzle

being a healer in arenas is pretty easy anyways....especially as a pally. just use healbot, vuhdo, grid, any of the other addons like that and use hammer for a cc when you need it....divine protection and all that nonsense if you're taking a beating.....as a healer you basically cc and rely on your partner/s to peel them off of you.

----------


## itsmemario

I found a bug in Novas Shadow priest profile from bubbas pack. I using the most current version updated today using svn. It wants to cast shadowfiend when i have a target. Even if im out of combat and targeting a friendly npc.

Fixed issue. Change it to require combat to execute rotation. I was to my shaman not needing that checked.

----------


## Cyxi

Hi,

Sheuron, i've tested the combat rogue in fr. Work nice. I will test the Shamelem this afternoon

Cheers

----------


## PIPOL13

a profile for the cat pvp? for version 2.1

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

@Xelper, any chance of getting a version/copy for arena tournament? (2.4.3) ill throw like $80 in your paypal if you can make this happen xD

thanks heaps

----------


## pixie12

Any good balance druid profiles?

----------


## deadpanstiffy

This is a fun one to AFK on Ultraxion as a tank; be sure to use this with your Herioc Will clicker and set the other tank as your FOCUS.
English localization only, should work for both 10/25 & N/HMs.


Spell ID: (your class taunt here)


```
local twilight = UnitDebuff("player", "Twilight Shift")
local faded = UnitDebuff("player", "Faded Into Twilight")
if twilight ~= nil and faded == nil then
	local twilight = UnitDebuff("focus", "Twilight Shift")
	local fading = UnitDebuff("focus", "Fading Light")
	if twilight == nil or fading ~= nil then
		local my_threat = UnitThreatSituation("player", "target")
		if my_threat ~= 3 then
			return true
		end
	end
end
```

----------


## paveley

Cokx love your profiles !.

can't rep you more cuz this rep system fails abit imo =(

----------


## merrikh

> @Xelper, any chance of getting a version/copy for arena tournament? (2.4.3) ill throw like $80 in your paypal if you can make this happen xD
> 
> thanks heaps


As nice as it would be. I honestly don't think it's a good idea to use it for the tourny. I think blizzard will be looking very closely at ppl during it and might draw attention to the program. And raise a red flag. Kinda like the whole interrupt and arena thing not to long ago.

----------


## merrikh

> This is a fun one to AFK on Ultraxion as a tank; be sure to use this with your Herioc Will clicker and set the other tank as your FOCUS.
> English localization only, should work for both 10/25 & N/HMs.
> 
> 
> Spell ID: (your class taunt here)
> 
> 
> ```
> local twilight = UnitDebuff("player", "Twilight Shift")
> ...


Thanks for the post. I think Sheuron has a similar code on his prot warrior profile. Don't remember exactly been a few weeks since I tanked

----------


## bu_ba_911

for fellow MoP profile writers.... this is so far the only place I have found with this info so i'll just post it here  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Def going to have to make some slight changes to the healing targeting logic, but it doesn't seem like much  :Smile: 




> PARTY_MEMBERS_CHANGED and RAID_ROSTER_UPDATE has been renamed and merged into GROUP_ROSTER_UPDATE.
> GetPrimaryTalentTree() has been renamed GetSpecialization().
> GetNumRaidMembers() has been renamed GetNumGroupMembers().
> UnitIsPartyLeader() has been renamed UnitIsGroupLeader().
> UnitFactionGroup() can return "Neutral", which possibly doesn't have a texture.
> 
> 
> New API:
> AbbreviateLargeNumbers(num) (defined in Lua, see UIParent.lua)
> ...


going to try re-writing to use GetNumGroupMembers() 

GetSpecilization() 

now how to write this into the profile that's already released...... should be simple enough

if not GetNumPartyMembers then
if GetNumGroupMembers then
print("You be playing MoP!!!")
end
elseif GetNumRaidMembers() > 0 then
group = "raid"
members = GetNumRaidMembers()
else
group = "party"
members = GetNumPartyMembers()
end

haven't been able to play around with the new unitID's (if there are any)

im assuming that they may have similarly been changed to maybe just group[index] as opposed to party[index] or raid[index]?

has anyone else been able to check and play around with that yet?  :Stick Out Tongue: 


*edit*
lol these two are fun  :Stick Out Tongue: 
AbbreviateLargeNumbers(num) (defined in Lua, see UIParent.lua)
BreakUpLargeNumbers(num) (defined in Lua, see UIParent.lua)

i neeeeeeed to code something that would take advantage of there lawl.... (no there's no real point to them except that they make numbers easier to read XD)

----------


## merrikh

Can one of the profile writers whip up a profile that auto de's stuff in your bag? And incorporate a blacklist / place to put stuff you don't want it to de? Or that a bad idea

----------


## sentinel370

This is really amazing, has helped me millions! Thanks to everyone who made profiles for it and to Xelper for making it  :Big Grin:

----------


## leonel916

> Can one of the profile writers whip up a profile that auto de's stuff in your bag? And incorporate a blacklist / place to put stuff you don't want it to de? Or that a bad idea


Bad idea, not only that there's tons of items with ids different names . 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Can one of the profile writers whip up a profile that auto de's stuff in your bag? And incorporate a blacklist / place to put stuff you don't want it to de? Or that a bad idea


there's addons that do almost exactly this out there already......

----------


## Kaolla

Given how quickly Sheuron's auto-prospect mulches through ore in my bags, I would _not_ want to be responsible for keeping an auto-DE script away from my purples.  :Big Grin:

----------


## abndrew82

> Given how quickly Sheuron's auto-prospect mulches through ore in my bags, I would _not_ want to be responsible for keeping an auto-DE script away from my purples.


Where can someone get this. I have previously used another software to auto-prospect but would be handy to just have it done while I am using pqr anyway. I am looking to do a bunch of elementium today

----------


## merrikh

I'm aware of that. And I know there's add-ons as well. But they require you to find the Id # as well and there a pain. Was just a thought I was thinking about this morning and figured id throw it out there and see what caught.

----------


## crystal_tech

> I'm aware of that. And I know there's add-ons as well. But they require you to find the Id # as well and there a pain. Was just a thought I was thinking about this morning and figured id throw it out there and see what caught.


tradeskillmaster with the destroying module has whitelist/blacklist for d/eing items. to add to the list its just a matter of clicking the items in your bags and they are safe from de.

----------


## merrikh

> tradeskillmaster with the destroying module has whitelist/blacklist for d/eing items. to add to the list its just a matter of clicking the items in your bags and they are safe from de.


Thanks I'll take a look at it tonight when I get home

----------


## crystal_tech

tools patch today.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> This may be usefull. All racial spells on a single ability:
> 
> Ability names: RACIALS
> SpellID: 0
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if UnitAffectingCombat("player") then
> ...


It was mentioned there was many Arcane Torrent(s), but depending on spec/class, Arcane Torrent needs to be handled for each of them, not just healers.

For raiding, as example:
DK/Warrior, entering combat & off cool down
Rogue/Hunter, energy/focus < 25
Prot/Ret, mana < 7000

And also, for pvp using range check for silence when a "Kick" is not in range or on cooldown (which would be better implemented into Xelpers Interrupt Profile, IMO)

----------


## MastaRage

> tools patch today.


RAWR still got to wait another hour and 10 or so minutes.

----------


## kickmydog

> Can one of the profile writers whip up a profile that auto de's stuff in your bag? And incorporate a blacklist / place to put stuff you don't want it to de? Or that a bad idea


Pretty sure someone wrote one of these 400 pages back. I used to use it, although once in a while it would glitch and de a blue instead of greens. After that I didn't want to risk any of my epics.

Do a search, might have been diesall. If you want it for just JC disenchanting I have one I use for myself.

----------


## farnumdizzle

It looks like the beta is up, but from what I've seen in trade chat they didn't do anything. Still no respec, all bugged quests are still bugged, hunter pets are still huge, etc.

----------


## Kaolla

> Where can someone get this. I have previously used another software to auto-prospect but would be handy to just have it done while I am using pqr anyway. I am looking to do a bunch of elementium today


Sorry for the slow response. It's actually Onya's tradeskill package that includes this ability:

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2170730 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

I haven't used it since PQR was updated to version 2, so let me know if it doesn't work.

Version 2.2 of my Unholy DK profile will be posted tonight sometime. I have a Fantasy Baseball draft to get through  :Wink:

----------


## fluxflux

searching for Retri Lvl Profile 

can someone tell me pls where i found a retri lvl profile i found only bubbas prot lvl profil?

ty

----------


## expunge

> searching for Retri Lvl Profile 
> 
> can someone tell me pls where i found a retri lvl profile i found only bubbas prot lvl profil?
> 
> ty


Xelper..front page.. Out of everyone that asks for stuff, you have got to be the most annoying and laziest.

----------


## fluxflux

yes xelper´s i found but not working on low lvl paladin

----------


## kickmydog

> yes xelper´s i found but not working on low lvl paladin


I really do not understand the laziness of people. Click rotation, and remove the abilities that you do not have. Simple!

----------


## merrikh

> Pretty sure someone wrote one of these 400 pages back. I used to use it, although once in a while it would glitch and de a blue instead of greens. After that I didn't want to risk any of my epics.
> 
> Do a search, might have been diesall. If you want it for just JC disenchanting I have one I use for myself.


Yea I remember someone doing that ad well awhile back. But in myself never used it. Just started leveling enchanting I'm working on infinite dust ATM and its annoying. My plan was to do jc as well. Heard jc was best for infinite dust so was going to start that. Be awesome if you could share what u got. And I'll search for the de tonight when I get home

----------


## kickmydog

> Yea I remember someone doing that ad well awhile back. But in myself never used it. Just started leveling enchanting I'm working on infinite dust ATM and its annoying. My plan was to do jc as well. Heard jc was best for infinite dust so was going to start that. Be awesome if you could share what u got. And I'll search for the de tonight when I get home


Prospecting disenchanting.rar

There you go. I included the prospecting and disenchanting.

----------


## shortround8

> Sorry for the slow response. It's actually Onya's tradeskill package that includes this ability:
> 
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2170730 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)
> 
> I haven't used it since PQR was updated to version 2, so let me know if it doesn't work.
> 
> Version 2.2 of my Unholy DK profile will be posted tonight sometime. I have a Fantasy Baseball draft to get through


I can't wait xD!

----------


## merrikh

> Prospecting disenchanting.rar
> 
> There you go. I included the prospecting and disenchanting.


Awesome thanks. I'll try it in a few hours

----------


## merrikh

> It looks like the beta is up, but from what I've seen in trade chat they didn't do anything. Still no respec, all bugged quests are still bugged, hunter pets are still huge, etc.


And no invite wave  :Frown:  still waiting.

----------


## bbenhell4

Just found this but i am getting the follwing error when trying to select a process or Edit mode, then no profiles will show up. Thanks in advance.

See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.FormatException: String was not recognized as a valid Boolean.
at System.Boolean.Parse(String value)
at System.Convert.ToBoolean(String value)
at ..()
at ..(Object , EventArgs )
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnLoad(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnCreateControl()
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl(Boolean fIgnoreVisible)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl()
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.ScrollableControl.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)


************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.261 (RTMGDR.030319-2600)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v4.0.30319/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
PQR
Assembly Version: 2.1.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.1.0
CodeBase: file:///E:/zzPQR/PQR.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.235 built by: RTMGDR
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 built by: RTMRel
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
System
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.261 built by: RTMGDR
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
fasmdll_managed
Assembly Version: 1.0.3262.20709
Win32 Version: 
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/bben_hell4/AppData/Local/Temp/%7B04c309b0-cdb5-441c-95dc-db3e02014e0d%7D/fasmdll_managed.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.233 built by: RTMGDR
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Web
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.272 built by: RTMGDR
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_32/System.Web/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Web.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Core
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.233 built by: RTMGDR
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Core/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Core.dll
----------------------------------------
{4e74fc10-593c-4f1c-9b42-01d5d7012234}
Assembly Version: 0.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.1.0
CodeBase: file:///E:/zzPQR/PQR.exe
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.

----------


## Shaela

> If anyone having troubles with my profiles (rotation stuck), remove the racial abilties from rotation list (Arcane torrent, Blood Frenzy...). I think the "Skip Unknown" feature is not working properly, need more testing.


Using the sv hunter rotation, and it's definitely not working now. I am not sure where to find the racial abilities in this profile - I've looked at all the abilities via the Ability Editor, and don't see them there, and then I have also looked in the Rotation Editor and don't see them there. Any ideas how I can fix this quickly?

----------


## crystal_tech

> Using the sv hunter rotation, and it's definitely not working now. I am not sure where to find the racial abilities in this profile - I've looked at all the abilities via the Ability Editor, and don't see them there, and then I have also looked in the Rotation Editor and don't see them there. Any ideas how I can fix this quickly?


whos hunter profile are you using?

if mine then use pqr rotation editor select hunter then the profile and hit download Update.

----------


## DarkMassacre

You guys might want to be careful using this for a couple days warden was updated both last week and again today.

----------


## Taran32

@Everyone

Sheuron posted that the SKIP UNKNOWN feature was somehow inverted, so if you're attempting to use some of the profiles for leveling and they aren't working, do this:

1. Go into Ability Editor
2. Look for the SKIP UNKNOWN feature of each ability in whatever profile you're testing
3. Change TRUE to FALSE
4. Hit Save
5. Move onto next ability and rinse, repeat.

After doing this, I was able to use Sheuron's Frost PVP profile in Lvl 70 BGs, which wouldn't work before. It works flawlessly. It should work for other profiles as well, as Xelper accidentally inverted the feature. Try it out.

----------


## sheuron

@Xelper: Is possible to make PQR_IsOutOfSight return true also when a friendly unit is affected by a debuff named Ice Tomb?

Ice Tomb - Spell - World of Warcraft

We saw the debuff on Dragon Soul (hagara) and Icecrown (sindragosa), the player affected by Ice Tomb is frozen and cant be targeted so PQR_IsOutOfSight should return true.

----------


## kurt129

Okay. So. I just earlier today while servers were down that i could download a 64 bit version wow client via the site. Here is the link ---> World of Warcraft *4.3.3* 64 bit client - Forums - World of Warcraft while using this client everything went faster (load times and frame rate) but the problem is, is that PQR wont detect the 64 bit process client. What file do i have to edit to let PQR detect this? It would be very nice since this x64 bit client runs twice as fast as the x86. (that is if you have a x64 bit OS) Thank you for your help guys :]

----------


## CPCS0101

Opted to use the updater today, which said there was a new PQR to update. Let it do so, then also opted to update sheuron's files. However after booting it up, and re-assigning the drop downs to their correct profiles... in game it ignores they key presses. I know it's reading them, because the interrupt works (alt + c). I use 3 profiles, the Priest Disc PvP, the Holy PvE profile, and tickles's Disc PvE profile. The Disc PVP profile doesn't activate, but it doesn't disable interrupt (can still press alt + c). If i activate either of the other two profiles, it shuts down the whole thing. If i wait really long, it will trigger once, but other than that the only way to make it work again is to close it (well, it's not working but). 

Anyone else experience this?

EDIT: So swapping from the different profiles disables and enables the interrupt. Or, i guess it's still working and i can swap between any profile, but the 2 other profiles disable interrupt. maybe it's not as mysterious as i thought.

EDIT2: Still doesn't explain why it blocks interrupt and the profiles aren't actually executing  :Frown:  tried setting the skip unknown to all false but no luck.

EDIT3: Disregard. Reloading everything (including WoW) fixed the issue.

----------


## Kaolla

> Okay. So. I just earlier today while servers were down that i could download a 64 bit version wow client via the site. Here is the link ---> World of Warcraft *4.3.3* 64 bit client - Forums - World of Warcraft while using this client everything went faster (load times and frame rate) but the problem is, is that PQR wont detect the 64 bit process client. What file do i have to edit to let PQR detect this? It would be very nice since this x64 bit client runs twice as fast as the x86. (that is if you have a x64 bit OS) Thank you for your help guys :]


*bangs head on table*

Xelper has _repeatedly_ (I cannot stress this enough) stated that he has no intention of making an x64 version of PQR in the foreseeable future.

While the 64-bit WoW client is nice, the actual performance gains from it are extremely minimal; you won't ever see a two-fold increase in speed unless there was something seriously wrong with how your computer allocated memory. Given that WoW was made Large Address Aware prior to the release of the 64-bit client, the difference should be practically unnoticeable.

Making PQR compatible with 64-bit clients involves substantially more than editing a couple of files. While x64 PQR would be nice, it's too much work for too little gain.  :Frown:

----------


## moochild

Just looking for some quick help out there. I know there are plenty of hunter profiles out there, but I figured the best practice for creating them would be to use a class I was familiar with and create my own. The profile works great as long as I don't have my Wing Clip/Raptor strike ability in the rotation. When I add the ability my framerate drops to 4fps and the rotation stops working completely.

Here are the two code snippets used.



```
if MeleeRange == 1 then
  local slows = { 45524, 16979, 2974, 13809, 116, 120, 11113, 31589, 15407, 3408, 26679, 8056, 3600, 18223, 12323 }
  local freedom = { 1044, 53271 }
  local HasSlow == nil

  for i=1,#slows do
    if UnitDebuffID( "target", slows[i] ) then
  	  HasSlow = 1
    end
  end

  for i=1,#freedom do
    if UnitBuffID( "target", freedom[i] ) then
  	  HasFreedom = 1 
    end
  end
  
  if HasSlow ~= 1 and HasFreedom ~=1 then
    return true
  else
    CastSpellById(2974, "target")
  end
end
```

and to calculate melee range



```
MeleeRange  		= IsSpellInRange(tostring(GetSpellInfo(2974)), "target")
```

----------


## CPCS0101

> *bangs head on table*
> 
> Xelper has _repeatedly_ (I cannot stress this enough) stated that he has no intention of making an x64 version of PQR in the foreseeable future.
> 
> While the 64-bit WoW client is nice, the actual performance gains from it are extremely minimal; you won't ever see a two-fold increase in speed unless there was something seriously wrong with how your computer allocated memory. Given that WoW was made Large Address Aware prior to the release of the 64-bit client, the difference should be practically unnoticeable.
> 
> Making PQR compatible with 64-bit clients involves substantially more than editing a couple of files. While x64 PQR would be nice, it's too much work for too little gain.


Ironically, x64 version of wow actually slowed mine down, by a lot. I'm sure it was probably some setting on my end, but 5 minutes of it turned me back to the x86.

----------


## Kaolla

> Ironically, x64 version of wow actually slowed mine down, by a lot. I'm sure it was probably some setting on my end, but 5 minutes of it turned me back to the x86.


Case in point.  :Smile:  I have guildmates who tried playing with only 4GB of RAM, which the 64-bit WoW client essentially gobbled up on its own.

----------


## bgr

Xelper, could you please help me, pretty please? I'm using 32bit wow and essentially it won't detect that I'm in game. I have updated offsets, yes I'm on a retail server, yes I'm in game. If you have skype I can stream to you. I have tried running it as admin without antivirus software and allowed everything through my firewall. This is driving me nuts.

----------


## me28791

> Just looking for some quick help out there. I know there are plenty of hunter profiles out there, but I figured the best practice for creating them would be to use a class I was familiar with and create my own. The profile works great as long as I don't have my Wing Clip/Raptor strike ability in the rotation. When I add the ability my framerate drops to 4fps and the rotation stops working completely.
> 
> Here are the two code snippets used.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if MeleeRange == 1 then
>   local slows = { 45524, 16979, 2974, 13809, 116, 120, 11113, 31589, 15407, 3408, 26679, 8056, 3600, 18223, 12323 }
> ...


unless I miss what wing clip and raptor strike do

wouldnt a simple



```
if IsSpellInRange("raptor strike", "target") == 1 then
return true
end
```

work? I think you are checking if its slowed already or has a trinket? no idea as both don't cost you anything

----------


## daveyboyuk

@kaolla pve profile gogo  :Wink:

----------


## farnumdizzle

I remember the days when I didn't know how to use the search function.....

----------


## moochild

> unless I miss what wing clip and raptor strike do
> 
> wouldnt a simple
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if IsSpellInRange("raptor strike", "target") == 1 then
> return true
> ...


Yeah, that would work, but I was also going to use similar code for concussive shot. If the target is already slowed or immune to slows I don't want to waste globals firing a shot that does nothing.

For the code I posted, I wanted to smack them with a raptor strike if they were already slowed. If they weren't slowed I wanted to wing clip so I could get away. Both situations would be followed by a disengage.

----------


## daveyboyuk

woot sarcasm ftw i wasnt looking for a old profile genius just asking kaolla in a round about way for a new pve profile

----------


## farnumdizzle

i wasn't talking about you davey, that's fine....i'd like kaolla to make pve ones too....i was talking about the people asking for the auto-de and ret pally profiles and other stuff like that

----------


## daveyboyuk

my appologies i take it back sometimes i forget im not in /2  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## blacknightlll

> @Everyone
> 
> Sheuron posted that the SKIP UNKNOWN feature was somehow inverted, so if you're attempting to use some of the profiles for leveling and they aren't working, do this:
> 
> 1. Go into Ability Editor
> 2. Look for the SKIP UNKNOWN feature of each ability in whatever profile you're testing
> 3. Change TRUE to FALSE
> 4. Hit Save
> 5. Move onto next ability and rinse, repeat.
> ...


What about -- initialize --, special events and stuff like that keep that true or change it to

----------


## Kaolla

Going to do my best, Davey  :Smile:  Class is cancelled tomorrow, so I'll see what I can do.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @kaolla pve profile gogo


try the Nova Unholy build real quick

----------


## daveyboyuk

just tried it has a small problem well not sure if its a problem or is intended but it loses its target after death and decay other than that its prob best out there atm no disrespect to other creators

edit:- also is it possible to add a modifier similar to imdasandmans frost profiles to go blood presence for soaking

----------


## Kaolla

> try the Nova Unholy build real quick


Do that! I worked out my rotation using Bubba/Mentally's Unholy profile first; it's excellent.




> just tried it has a small problem well not sure if its a problem or is intended but it loses its target after death and decay other than that its prob best out there atm no disrespect to other creators


I had that same issue at one point; I solved it using


```
if SpellIsTargeting() then
    CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart()
    CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop()
    end
```

----------


## daveyboyuk

where do i put that code im no coder but if you gimmie a clue i will add it and see if it helps

----------


## fmagretto

Actually almost all of PQR code is lua based so he would only need to change his injection method to work with x64, granted this is a tricky task but you're statement that it " involves substantially more than editing a couple of files" is false. Granted the last time i decompiled it by hand was in December i doubt it changed much but the program just injects asm to allow running of any lua code and that installs a large amount of lua to run the actual rotation and also injects the rotation that is selected. So i don't know what you based view of the program's internals from but its wrong. It would only be the offsets and the injection routine that would need to be adjusted and possibly the short bit of assembly that is injected that handles the do_lua_string call but those parts are normally public knowledge in the memory editing forum. The only issue might be finding libaries like blackmagic that work for x64 but they might be available or even work; i'm not sure I stopped doing bot coding in December before x64 was out and haven't kept up on the scene.

Also the x64 version of wow offers more then 'extremely minimal' performance increase, I wouldn't call it a two-fold increase but with damage values and hit points nearing the 32-bit long limit the x64 version does help lower the computation speeds. It also helps those with weaker graphics cards a bit. That said I don't think it needs to be high on Xelper's priority list until there are easy and stable ways to handle lua code injection into that client and considering it's a test version the client will change a lot so it wouldn't be worth the effort at this time. Xelper is doing this for free so he get's to decide whats important and whats not.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Do that! I worked out my rotation using Bubba/Mentally's Unholy profile first; it's excellent.
> 
> 
> I had that same issue at one point; I solved it using
> 
> 
> ```
> if SpellIsTargeting() then
>     CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart()
> ...


Xelper's Target: Click seems to be the issue

----------


## sheuron

A piece of code i done to manage totems being resto shaman

What this does?
+ Choose the right totem depending of group setup
+ Allow you manual place totems before join fight or do it automatically for you if already in combat
+ Remove totems auto casted before upon leaving combat

Ability name: Call of the Elements
Spell ID: 0


```
if UnitAffectingCombat("player") then

  local _,fire = GetTotemInfo(1) 
  local fireid = ( not UnitBuffID("player",61316) and not UnitBuffID("player",1459) ) and 8227 or 3599 
  local _,earth = GetTotemInfo(2) 
  local earthid = not UnitBuffID("player", 465) and 8071 or 8075 
  local _,water = GetTotemInfo(3) 
  local waterid = ( not UnitBuffID("player", 19740) and not UnitBuffID("player", 54424) ) and 5675 or 5394
  local _,air = GetTotemInfo(4) 
  local airid = ( not UnitBuffID("player", 53290) and not UnitBuffID("player", 55610) and ( UnitBuffID("player", 49868) or UnitBuffID("player", 24907) ) ) and 8512 or 3738 

  if fire == "" and earth == "" and water == "" and air == "" 
  then 
    SetMultiCastSpell(133,fireid)
    SetMultiCastSpell(134,earthid)
    SetMultiCastSpell(135,waterid)
    SetMultiCastSpell(136,airid)
    CastSpellByID(66842) 
    SmartTotems = true
    return true 
  end

  if fire == "" then SetMultiCastSpell(133,fireid) CastSpellByID(fireid) SmartTotems = true return true end
  if earth == "" then SetMultiCastSpell(134,earthid) CastSpellByID(earthid) SmartTotems = true return true end
  if water == "" then SetMultiCastSpell(135,waterid) CastSpellByID(waterid) SmartTotems = true return true end
  if air == "" then SetMultiCastSpell(136,airid) CastSpellByID(airid) SmartTotems = true return true end
  
end
```

Ability name: Totemic Recall
Spell ID: 39936


```
local _,fire = GetTotemInfo(1)
local _,earth = GetTotemInfo(2)
local _,water = GetTotemInfo(3)
local _,air = GetTotemInfo(4)


if SmartTotems and not UnitAffectingCombat("player") 
and fire ~= "Fire Elemental Totem" 
and earth ~= "Earth Elemental Totem" 
and water ~= "Mana Tide Totem" 
and ( fire ~= "" or earth ~= "" or water ~= "" or air ~= "" ) 
then 
  SmartTotems = false
  return true 
end
```

----------


## BHLDepression

BuBa, I cant seem to get your pally holy profile to work, im using the latest version of PQR, hes 85, and it says the rotation is enabled, yet it just sits there an does nothing. Data file is in data folder

----------


## bu_ba_911

> BuBa, I cant seem to get your pally holy profile to work, im using the latest version of PQR, hes 85, and it says the rotation is enabled, yet it just sits there an does nothing. Data file is in data folder


do you have LUA errors enabled? did you use the mass updater from my signature?

----------


## kurt129

> *bangs head on table*
> 
> Xelper has _repeatedly_ (I cannot stress this enough) stated that he has no intention of making an x64 version of PQR in the foreseeable future.
> 
> While the 64-bit WoW client is nice, the actual performance gains from it are extremely minimal; you won't ever see a two-fold increase in speed unless there was something seriously wrong with how your computer allocated memory. Given that WoW was made Large Address Aware prior to the release of the 64-bit client, the difference should be practically unnoticeable.
> 
> Making PQR compatible with 64-bit clients involves substantially more than editing a couple of files. While x64 PQR would be nice, it's too much work for too little gain.


Ahh. im sorry. I didnt feel like reading a few hundred pages of this forum so i just asked. I just loaded it up and saw that the load times were faster than before and was wondering if it could be edited at all to make it compatable. Thanks for the reply though :]

----------


## BHLDepression

> do you have LUA errors enabled? did you use the mass updater from my signature?


I dont know how to enable lua errors, but I have it working now after using the mass updater. But is this your profile or "Nova's" ?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I dont know how to enable lua errors, but I have it working now after using the mass updater. But is this your profile or "Nova's" ?


Nova is me and Mentally..... We both still have out specialties, but we're working together to make better profiles by having two looks at the same profile code now  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## farnumdizzle

> Nova is me and Mentally..... We both still have out specialties, but we're working together to make better profiles by having two looks at the same profile code now


Which is fine with me because your profiles are awesome!

Edit: I'm pretty sure it told me i've spread too much rep in the last 24 hours about 24 hours ago :/ silly rep system (only gave rep to one person)

----------


## BHLDepression

Ahh, I see, well it works great like always! thanks!

----------


## hornswoggle

Hey Sheuron, I love your hunter profiles and have been using them for quite a while now. I did notice something tonight with your newest. During the Blackhorn fight when I would switch to Gariona, the rotation would stop and I would just auto shot. Never seen this before. As soon as I went back to Blackhorn the rotation kicked back in. Any ideas? Thanks for all your work.

----------


## Meatglue

> You guys might want to be careful using this for a couple days warden was updated both last week and again today.


Xelper made Warden his bitch. :P

----------


## Xelper

> @Everyone
> 
> Sheuron posted that the SKIP UNKNOWN feature was somehow inverted, so if you're attempting to use some of the profiles for leveling and they aren't working, do this:
> 
> 1. Go into Ability Editor
> 2. Look for the SKIP UNKNOWN feature of each ability in whatever profile you're testing
> 3. Change TRUE to FALSE
> 4. Hit Save
> 5. Move onto next ability and rinse, repeat.
> ...



I will have a fix for this released tomorrow. I already have the change made but haven't had a chance to test it yet.

----------


## Kinkeh

> sorry but I highly doubt you are ranking top 25 in HM DS fights.... your ilvl simply isnt high enough and i know that to be one of the top 50 players in the world for frost dk this rotation will get you those numbers but only if you have Bis in every slot as alot of guilds are 8/8hm for awhile now and is on farm.


I PM'd you my world of logs and my armory, I've never ranked with the old masterfrost profiles, only babatos'.

----------


## Lofty

Holy crap!

So farming DS heroic was getting abit boring so i decided to take a little break from WoW (Now starting to play again)

Come back here and see PQR has had a super sexy update  :Embarrassment: 

Going to dust of my holy pally and give bu_ba's holy pally profile a try. We should get 8/8hc in one night, so can give it plenty of testing  :Wink:

----------


## saga3180

> Holy crap!
> 
> So farming DS heroic was getting abit boring so i decided to take a little break from WoW (Now starting to play again)
> 
> Come back here and see PQR has had a super sexy update 
> 
> Going to dust of my holy pally and give bu_ba's holy pally profile a try. We should get 8/8hc in one night, so can give it plenty of testing


I would love too see your profiles again!

----------


## Kinkeh

> Holy crap!
> 
> So farming DS heroic was getting abit boring so i decided to take a little break from WoW (Now starting to play again)
> 
> Come back here and see PQR has had a super sexy update 
> 
> Going to dust of my holy pally and give bu_ba's holy pally profile a try. We should get 8/8hc in one night, so can give it plenty of testing


His profile is pretty good :P I've been using it in LFR, haven't tried any normal or heroic yet though, too low of an ilvl.

EDIT: Also Xelper, PTR 15531 has been released.

----------


## Valma

BTW guys,did you know that you can use TinyDPS addon on beta via PQR?..

Just copy addon folder to beta's interface folder and copy TinyDPS.lua to PQR Data folder with PQR_ prefix.

Same for all other addons that doesn't use external libs (:

----------


## diesall

> Xelper, could you please help me, pretty please? I'm using 32bit wow and essentially it won't detect that I'm in game. I have updated offsets, yes I'm on a retail server, yes I'm in game. If you have skype I can stream to you. I have tried running it as admin without antivirus software and allowed everything through my firewall. This is driving me nuts.


the only thing i can think of, off the top of my head is you have taint logging active, you may have it enabled by accident, this will block pqr from injecting.

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> A piece of code i done to manage totems being resto shaman
> 
> What this does?
> + Choose the right totem depending of group setup
> + Allow you manual place totems before join fight or do it automatically for you if already in combat
> + Remove totems auto casted before upon leaving combat
> 
> Ability name: Call of the Elements
> Spell ID: 0
> ...


You're working on a resto shaman profile? :O I LOVE YOU!!

----------


## Goopster

Can anyone make a Offset for the Public test realm version 4.3.4 (15531)? so i can use it on ptr?

----------


## Unasrage

guys have u noticed that *IT'S OVER 9000* posts!!! hihihi sorry just had to do it xD

----------


## bgr

*thank you DIESALL!!!!!!!!! Totally fixed my issue!!!!!!!! Will +rep!!!!!!!*

----------


## dariusz

big thanks to the author and all the profile coders  :Smile:

----------


## Xelper

> BTW guys,did you know that you can use TinyDPS addon on beta via PQR?..
> 
> Just copy addon folder to beta's interface folder and copy TinyDPS.lua to PQR Data folder with PQR_ prefix.
> 
> Same for all other addons that doesn't use external libs (:


Nice, yeah just need to keep an eye out for any addons that use the PLAYER_LOGON event to initialize things. If they do you will need to move their initialize code elsewhere (usually putting it at the bottom of the Lua file gets the job down)

----------


## Kaolla

Version 2.2 of my Unholy DK PvP Profile has been uploaded to my Google Code page, and should also update correctly via PQR.
(http://kaolla-pqr-profiles.googlecod...%20-%202.2.rar)

The changes I've made are pretty numerous, so I'll document them in a few hours, but be aware of the biggest one: *Left Control* no longer Strangulates your target.

The Strangulate (Focus) macro I included in my post should Strangulate your target if you do not have a focus, which obviates the need for Strangulate on a modifier key.

_Instead_, at the suggestion of Shortround8, I've included a 'Kill Function', which is toggled on and off by tapping your *Left Control Key* (Essentially uses Sheuron's Chakra-switching code. Rep him!)

Whether it is Enabled or Disabled will print to your chat window.

While 'Kill Function' is enabled, PQR will automatically:

Cast Unholy Frenzy (on yourself, assuming you have more than 40% HP)
Chain Trinkets/Synapse Springs
Summon Gargoyle
Prioritize Outbreak as a means of reapplying diseases
Cast Empower Rune Weapon when 5 or 6 of your runes are on cooldown, and at least 3 of them are Death Runes (Largely taken from Mentally/Bubba's Blood DK profile. Rep them!)
Strangulate your Focus, Target or Arena1-5 if they cast more than 25% of a spell.

I'm still playing around with this function, so expect updates when I can test it more extensively, but it seems to work great when I need to bring the house down.

Don't forget to toggle it off after ~30 seconds, or it will continue to use these abilities as they come off cooldown, somewhat diluting the effect. Similarly, _don't forget_ to use it _at all_, or else you'll look somewhat bad  :Wink: 

Also note that the 0/7/34 (or 0/8/33) build now uses Necrotic Strike at all times, unless the target's health falls below 35% (in which case it will Scourge Strike their face off).

I'm certain I've missed a few things here, but I'll update the post linked in my signature soon with a full description of the changes.

As always, I truly appreciate getting bug reports, suggestions, or feedback about the performance of this profile  :Smile:

----------


## bu_ba_911

O....M.....G trying to make a profile that heals both Retail and Beta is annoying lol

it's destroying my neat profile!!!! however I have almost all of the Holy Pally bugs written out of the Beta side. Will have to test Retail side before releasing though  :Big Grin: 

*edit*

scratch that.... reverting Pally back to original state off SVN and just making a pure Beta Profile to help debug issues haha

replaced most of the normal party/raid checks which this little bit of code and that SEEMED to work, but now i'm getting compare to nil errors so who knows



```
  if IsInGroup then
  	if IsInGroup() then
  		local group = "party"
  		local members = GetNumGroupMembers()
  	elseif IsInRaid() then
  		local group = "raid"
  		local members = GetNumGroupMembers()
  	end
  else
  	local group = "party"
  	if GetNumRaidMembers() > 0 then
  		local members = GetNumRaidMembers()
  		group = "raid"
  	else
  		local members = GetNumPartyMembers()
  	end
  end
```

and Primary Talent Tree quick fix



```
if GetSpecialization then
	PQR_SavedSpec = GetSpecialization()
elseif GetPrimaryTalentTree then
	PQR_SavedSpec = GetPrimaryTalentTree()
end
```

*edit*

Woot Woot, got Auto Targeting and everything else working on a Bet-Only profile... would people want me to release that? or try to interweave them like I wanted to?

----------


## ticklets

> Opted to use the updater today, which said there was a new PQR to update. Let it do so, then also opted to update sheuron's files. However after booting it up, and re-assigning the drop downs to their correct profiles... in game it ignores they key presses. I know it's reading them, because the interrupt works (alt + c). I use 3 profiles, the Priest Disc PvP, the Holy PvE profile, and tickles's Disc PvE profile. The Disc PVP profile doesn't activate, but it doesn't disable interrupt (can still press alt + c). If i activate either of the other two profiles, it shuts down the whole thing. If i wait really long, it will trigger once, but other than that the only way to make it work again is to close it (well, it's not working but). 
> 
> Anyone else experience this?
> 
> EDIT: So swapping from the different profiles disables and enables the interrupt. Or, i guess it's still working and i can swap between any profile, but the 2 other profiles disable interrupt. maybe it's not as mysterious as i thought.
> 
> EDIT2: Still doesn't explain why it blocks interrupt and the profiles aren't actually executing  tried setting the skip unknown to all false but no luck.
> 
> EDIT3: Disregard. Reloading everything (including WoW) fixed the issue.


How do you like my Disc PVE profile btw? I haven't really got much complaints/feedback for it.

Anything you would like changed?

I might update it with Sheuron's new healing engine.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> How do you like my Disc PVE profile btw? I haven't really got much complaints/feedback for it.
> 
> Anything you would like changed?
> 
> I might update it with Sheuron's new healing engine.


that interested me a little to...... for one reason only... you can run a check on multiple healths at the same time..... member[1].HP > member[2].HP + 20 then safe to say no1 is in real danger but member[1]

only issue i had with it while reading through it was this.... i vaguely remember diesal saying table.insert was bad to use lol.... i could be wrong tho  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CharleyWex

Buba, I'd prefer to keep the live and beta profiles seperate, but thats just me. I know spending the 7.6 seconds to switch profiles can be time consuming, but I think I'll make it.

----------


## ticklets

> that interested me a little to...... for one reason only... you can run a check on multiple healths at the same time..... member[1].HP > member[2].HP + 20 then safe to say no1 is in real danger but member[1]
> 
> only issue i had with it while reading through it was this.... i vaguely remember diesal saying table.insert was bad to use lol.... i could be wrong tho


Do you remember why he might have said that?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Do you remember why he might have said that?


it was when he was talking with Valma about how LUA code is ran and everything. There are some ways of doing the same thing that are faster and easier for the computer to compute that other ways lol

i believe he said table.insert slows down the code of a program but i can't remember XD i'd have to go back and find those posts again, they were pretty informative....

those posts are the main reason why u don't see people using ipairs anymore and people are doing 

if i=1, #arrayhere do

now  :Stick Out Tongue: 

*edit*




> BTW guys,did you know that you can use TinyDPS addon on beta via PQR?..
> 
> Just copy addon folder to beta's interface folder and copy TinyDPS.lua to PQR Data folder with PQR_ prefix.
> 
> Same for all other addons that doesn't use external libs (:



did that and didn't work  :Frown: . even went through and replaced all GetNumPartyMembers() and GetNumRaidMembers() with GetNumGroupMembers() but wasn't able to get it to record any data at all, got a green box that didn't error out tho!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

*edit*
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2209711 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

i figured it was important enough to post so here we go  :Smile:

----------


## ianoos

hi Xelper
i have a problem with this wednesday 12 MB patch , and wanna know its need New offset Or just 15354 needed ?
thx u for all of ur Good Postet

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Buba, I'd prefer to keep the live and beta profiles seperate, but thats just me. I know spending the 7.6 seconds to switch profiles can be time consuming, but I think I'll make it.


lol just trying to get into an instance to test this before releasing XD

had to remove Beacon, DivineShield/DivineProtection, and absolutely butcher my Priority Cleanse code (due to some debuff id's being changed/removed from the game) caused some errors i really just don't have time to debug XD

*edit*

screw it 45 mins wait time combined after 2 dps didn't queue and it kicked me out... so Beta Profiles are on my SVN now

----------


## fluxflux

some news for the little monks?

Windwalker mistweaver scripts?

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Version 2.2 of my Unholy DK PvP Profile has been uploaded to my Google Code page, and should also update correctly via PQR.
> (http://kaolla-pqr-profiles.googlecod...%20-%202.2.rar)


Instead of using print() you could try using something like this:



```
PQR_WriteToChat("Kill Function: |cFF00FF00Enabled", "Unholy PvP")
PQR_Event("PQR_Text", "Kill Function: Enabled", nil, "00FF00")
```

----------


## bu_ba_911

> some news for the little monks?
> 
> Windwalker mistweaver scripts?


working out the healing targeting on beta right now.... can't test it on my pally... will probably have to test it on my mistweaver

lol after i get this written you'll see me posting a mistweaver update that actually heals in dungeons  :Smile: 

other than that just trying to find the best way to use PQR to quest as mistweaver  :Stick Out Tongue:  i think i know how i want to do it, just need some more testing time to figure out if the rotation is solid after i code it





> Instead of using print() you could try using something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> PQR_WriteToChat("Kill Function: |cFF00FF00Enabled", "Unholy PvP")
> PQR_Event("PQR_Text", "Kill Function: Enabled", nil, "00FF00")
> ```


whats the PQR_Event?

----------


## farnumdizzle

I want to try and help coordinate some stuff between people that have Beta invites and profile writers. If you have a beta account and are willing (or already have) in giving access to your beta account for the community, PM me. If you are a profile writer and are working on/want to work on profiles for the beta, PM me as well.

If this is a completely horrible idea and you hate that I'm asking, PM and +rep me (just kidding).

----------


## romb0t

@bu_ba_91
It is to display the info in the PQRInterface addon  :Wink:

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> working out the healing targeting on beta right now.... can't test it on my pally... will probably have to test it on my mistweaver
> 
> lol after i get this written you'll see me posting a mistweaver update that actually heals in dungeons 
> 
> other than that just trying to find the best way to use PQR to quest as mistweaver  i think i know how i want to do it, just need some more testing time to figure out if the rotation is solid after i code it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats the PQR_Event?


For PQInterface, for example, this is what I use in my Prot profile.

----------


## Shamrockstar

@Koalla I like your new profile (2.2 UH PVP) but I see one major flaw with the "Kill it" function. It chains trinkets. Pvp trinkets are popped as well with this!

----------


## daveyboyuk

@bubba done a quick fix for the death and decay deselecting target just curious if it will be fixed in a update

----------


## farnumdizzle

@Valma I can't get the tinyDPS to work. i have pqr load the lua file but it doesn't log anything. i'm using this code




> if PQR_LoadLua("PQR_tinydps.lua") == false then
> PQR_WriteToChat("You are missing PQR_tinydps.lua. Rotation has been stopped.", "Error")
> PQR_StopRotation()
> return true
> end

----------


## deadpanstiffy

Curious on how you are all handling Death and Decay, this is the only thing I found to work 100% percent of the time. Mouseover boss, on Ultraxion it works if you looks directly down and keep the mose over Ultraxion's head.



```
if UnitIsUnit("target", "mouseover") == 1 then
 	 CastSpellByID(43265)
 	 if SpellIsTargeting() then
 	 	CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop()
 	 end
end
```

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @bubba done a quick fix for the death and decay deselecting target just curious if it will be fixed in a update


short answer.... yes



> Curious on how you are all handling Death and Decay, this is the only thing I found to work 100% percent of the time. Mouseover boss, on Ultraxion it works if you looks directly down and keep the mose over Ultraxion's head.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if UnitIsUnit("target", "mouseover") == 1 then
>  	 CastSpellByID(43265)
>  	 if SpellIsTargeting() then
>  	 	CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop()
> ...


using Xelper built in Target: Click which was meant for spells like DnD, Mass Dispel, Circle of Frost, etc

----------


## cukiemunster

> short answer.... yes


Long answer=
Y
E
S


 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> short answer.... yes
> 
> 
> using Xelper built in Target: Click which was meant for spells like DnD, Mass Dispel, Circle of Frost, etc


Weird because that's what I was using post 2.0, but that all changed and I had targeting issues, I suppose I could just use Target:Click now and just return true as UnitIsUnit("target", "mouseover") == 1 solved it more than anything.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Weird because that's what I was using post 2.0, but that all changed and I had targeting issues, I suppose I could just use Target:Click now and just return true as UnitIsUnit("target", "mouseover") == 1 solved it more than anything.


I had that exact code a while ago in a previous installment of Bubba_DEATKNIGHT and people seemed to hate it lol.... so i simplified it even more.... just have mouse on any target where u want DnD XD 

i have a built in Modifier for casting on the ground tho.... Left Shift

----------


## blackvoid

Is there a good enhancement shaman PvP profile floating around somewhere? I've been searching no luck. Or is there anyone working on one?

----------


## ossuaire

> Is there a good enhancement shaman PvP profile floating around somewhere? I've been searching no luck. Or is there anyone working on one?


I can make something for you if you mp me the rotation you want  :Smile: 

I take this opportunity to ask a question, it is possible to make a ability to automatically loot after leaving combat ? Thx  :Smile:

----------


## firepong

> I can make something for you if you mp me the rotation you want 
> 
> I take this opportunity to ask a question, it is possible to make a ability to automatically loot after leaving combat ? Thx


Best bet, check out this list of API for loot and see if any of them can be used for your needs: docs/api categories - World of Warcraft Programming: A Guide and Reference for Creating WoW Addons

----------


## Kaolla

> @Koalla I like your new profile (2.2 UH PVP) but I see one major flaw with the "Kill it" function. It chains trinkets. Pvp trinkets are popped as well with this!


Aiyo. That's a really good point. This is what happens when I go human  :Stick Out Tongue:  I'll get that fixed right away.

As for PQR_Event, I actually had 12 abilities using it at one point, but I messed up one of them somewhere along the way and experienced the joy of arithmetic errors. I'll get that back in soon  :Smile:

----------


## Gabbz

> I take this opportunity to ask a question, it is possible to make a ability to automatically loot after leaving combat ? Thx


Should be possible using



```
if UnitIsDead("target") then InteractUnit("target")
```

or similiar. Im not at home so cant test this

----------


## leonel916

> Is there a good enhancement shaman PvP profile floating around somewhere? I've been searching no luck. Or is there anyone working on one?


Yeah I was hoping the same cause I don't want to be ele spec 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> I had that exact code a while ago in a previous installment of Bubba_DEATKNIGHT and people seemed to hate it lol.... so i simplified it even more.... just have mouse on any target where u want DnD XD 
> 
> i have a built in Modifier for casting on the ground tho.... Left Shift


Yeah, all my AE abilities use the left shift too, it has such a hard time casting DnD on that left shift I do have a mouseover, it just goes crazy.

----------


## Techz

> How do you like my Disc PVE profile btw? I haven't really got much complaints/feedback for it.
> 
> Anything you would like changed?
> 
> I might update it with Sheuron's new healing engine.


where is your PVE disc profile?

----------


## merrikh

> where is your PVE disc profile?


All I can remember was him posting a few hundred pages back. Idk if there was a update recently.

----------


## shortround8

@Kaolla 

Fantastic job on the profile, I'm not human and I saw you had run macro text /14 on gargoyle so I had to change that for myself xDD

Check your inbox!

----------


## Kaolla

Haha, I'm changing that right now. I think I also included it in spells like Necrotic Strike and Dark Transformation for the Kill Function, so the rabbit hole goes a bit deeper. Sorry!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Techz

> All I can remember was him posting a few hundred pages back. Idk if there was a update recently.


thats what i mena i can only find old ones ;-/

----------


## Techz

Have i missed something i have updated to the latest pqr and its not working for me just standing there? using Mentally's Shadowpriest Profile v5.5

----------


## farnumdizzle

> Have i missed something i have updated to the latest pqr and its not working for me just standing there? using Mentally's Shadowpriest Profile v5.5


Have you used PQR to update the profile from the link bu_ba's signature?

----------


## Techz

yes and doing nothing for me i will try a restart of my pc

EDIT: ok all good now never done that for me before :-/

----------


## Xelper

> whats the PQR_Event?


PQR_Event is a built in function that is undocumented since I only really meant for it to work with PQInterface. It just allows protected code to provide information to unprotected code.

diesall created an event that uses this function that can also display text on his addon. You can look at his addon's code if you are really interested in it, but it is pretty pointless otherwise.  :Smile:

----------


## Kaolla

Version 2.3 of my Unholy DK PvP Profile has been uploaded to my Google Code page, and should also update correctly via PQR.
(http://kaolla-pqr-profiles.googlecod...lyDK - 2.3.rar)

I fixed the trinket issue, added Shortround8's Blood Presence code (for survivability purposes) and added Deadpanstiffy's suggestion to use PQR_Event to display whether or not 'Kill Function' is enabled. Rep them!

I've included a picture of where I have PQInterface located in my UI, as well. I use Nibelheim's RealUI.



Thank you for the help, guys. This is a great community effort.

My apologies to the 16 of you who downloaded v2.2, haha.

----------


## itzaraya

Anyone have a decent PVE Boomkin profile?

----------


## Goopster

Can anyone make a Offset for the Public test realm version 4.3.4 (15531)? so i can use it on ptr?

----------


## farnumdizzle

> Anyone have a decent PVE Boomkin profile?


Have you tried searching? I'll go ahead and give you a link, make it easy on you. Downloads - pqrotation-profiles - Profiles for the WoW Helper Program PQRotation - Google Project Hosting

You could even try bu_ba_911's Nova balance profile
http://code.google.com/p/bubba-pqr-p...downloads/list

----------


## xxmarlxx

Hi im looking for a up to date Arcane mage profile that will target deathwings legs?

----------


## crystal_tech

> Version 2.3 of my Unholy DK PvP Profile has been uploaded to my Google Code page, and should also update correctly via PQR.
> (http://kaolla-pqr-profiles.googlecod...lyDK - 2.3.rar)
> 
> I fixed the trinket issue, added Shortround8's Blood Presence code (for survivability purposes) and added Deadpanstiffy's suggestion to use PQR_Event to display whether or not 'Kill Function' is enabled. Rep them!
> 
> I've included a picture of where I have PQInterface located in my UI, as well. I use Nibelheim's RealUI.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i use realui too.

----------


## farnumdizzle

> Hi im looking for a up to date Arcane mage profile that will target deathwings legs?


Search for Sheuron, i'm sure you'll find what you need. And have you tried just targeting the legs yourself?

----------


## Pumpurum

@Mentally (nova 5.8 Ultraxion 10 hm) big button push too early (at the beginning of cast) can be corrected so that it pressed for 1 second before the end of cast?



```
-- Hour of Twilight
if not UnitBuffID("player",47585) then
	local HourOfTwilight,_,_,_,_,endTime = UnitCastingInfo("boss1") 
	for i=1,#PQ_HOT do
		if HourOfTwilight == GetSpellInfo(PQ_HOT[i]) and endTime/1000 - GetTime() < 3 then
			SpellStopCasting()
			RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1")
			return false
		end
	end
end
```

----------


## Kaolla

Just change the '3' in the 5th line to a smaller number. I imagine Mentally/Bubba did this to account for lag or Fading Light and the Heroic Will cooldown.

----------


## Ralphiuss

@ticklets

I tried using your Disc profile last night...Seemed okay so far. Only complain...it didn't cast prayer of mending at all. Not even just once. I used it in LFR.

----------


## hehexdlol

Can anyone help me make an arms pvp warrior profile for 3.3.5? pm me plz

----------


## merrikh

> thats what i mena i can only find old ones ;-/


I sent him a pm this morning asking for the link hopefully hell get it

----------


## Shamrockstar

> This is what happens when I go human


+rep for the profile (finally off cd) and for the double entendre.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Just change the '3' in the 5th line to a smaller number. I imagine Mentally/Bubba did this to account for lag or Fading Light and the Heroic Will cooldown.


For healers and tanks I like to stick with 1 second for safety. However, if you plan on ranking as DPS I would suggest using 0.50 + world latency. It is wicked fast on fading lights and I have had no problems, tested between 80-225ms.

----------


## sheuron

Profile updates, package includes:
*Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Fire PvP, Arcane PvE)
*Priest* (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
*Hunter* (MM PvE, Survival PvE)
*Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
*Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
*Death Knight* (Frost PvP)
*Shaman* (Elemental PvE, Resto PvE)
*Druid* (Feral Tank PvE, Resto PvE)
Also included 2 text files with code necesary to auto gather herbs and archaelogy fragments

http://goo.gl/rseZ0

+ ALL profiles works on all european languajes
+ NEW Resto Shaman profile (hold left control to cast Healing Rain)

To make chain heals on resto shaman profile had to do some new functions and may be usefull to other profiles. UnitsClose(unit) return the number players 12 yards around the target and being under 95% hp.

----------


## Xelper

> Can anyone make a Offset for the Public test realm version 4.3.4 (15531)? so i can use it on ptr?


All set, hit download offsets or run the updater.

----------


## MastaRage

> Profile updates, package includes:
> *Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Fire PvP, Arcane PvE)
> *Priest* (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
> *Hunter* (MM PvE, Survival PvE)
> *Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
> *Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
> *Death Knight* (Frost PvP)
> *Shaman* (Elemental PvE, Resto PvE)
> *Druid* (Feral Tank PvE, Resto PvE)
> ...


What to be able to rep you more! Thank you so much for resto shaman, will try after raid.

----------


## Kaolla

Per Shamrockstar's bug report, please remove Unholy Presence from my rotation until I can figure out what's causing it to go crazy when it goes into Blood Presence.

----------


## spacerideruk

hi there resto shammy is pretty good, any chance you could maybe add in lightning bolt to regain mana, when nobody needs healing

----------


## shortround8

> Per Shamrockstar's bug report, please remove Unholy Presence from my rotation until I can figure out what's causing it to go crazy when it goes into Blood Presence.


When you go into blood presence, you gain more health so if you set the health percentages close to each other, it goes crazy.

----------


## gamingjunkie

I have run into a snag that I am unsure how to fix, in my chat log it reads this <PQR_Error> PQR_xrn.lua is missing. What is this, where can I find it, why is it missing, and how do I get it to work?

----------


## Kaolla

> When you go into blood presence, you gain more health so if you set the health percentages close to each other, it goes crazy.


Dingdingding, we have a winner  :Smile: 

I wouldn't have figured that out in a million years, Shortround. Thanks.




> I have run into a snag that I am unsure how to fix, in my chat log it reads this <PQR_Error> PQR_xrn.lua is missing. What is this, where can I find it, why is it missing, and how do I get it to work?


It's Sheuron's Data file. It should come with the rotation. Just drop it into the 'Data' folder in PQR.

----------


## farnumdizzle

> I have run into a snag that I am unsure how to fix, in my chat log it reads this <PQR_Error> PQR_xrn.lua is missing. What is this, where can I find it, why is it missing, and how do I get it to work?


When you download Sheuron's profiles there are 2 folders; Data and Profiles. You want to copy the PQR_xrn.lua file from the Data folder in the.rar to PQR's data folder. Then you should be all set.

Edit: Thanks Kaolla, y u gotta be faster than me :P you edited it while I was typing my post haha.

----------


## Kaolla

My primary function is failure  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## farnumdizzle

> My primary function is failure


I'd agree with you if your profile wasn't so good!

----------


## gamingjunkie

Have that fixed, now when I enable PQR in game, nothing happens or am I missing a step somewhere

EDIT: Scratch that, I figured it out.

----------


## sheuron

Did you try to target an enemy?

The rotation check if you have the lightninght bolt talent and cast it when nobody need healing

----------


## Kaolla

Honestly, I haven't been able to reproduce the Unholy/Blood Presence issue after a dozen 2s matches, Tol Barad, the Darkmoon Deathmatch, several BGs, and twenty minutes spent dismounting in midair until my HP was under 25% and beating up Training Dummies.

Just to be on the safe side, I've split the Presences into two different abilities and widened the percentage gap, but I can't guarantee this will resolve the issue. I'll check things line-by-line tonight if anyone continues to experience problems.

You can update to 2.3b via PQR's built-in update function, or through my Google Code page. Again, thanks for bearing with me.  :Smile: 

http://kaolla-pqr-profiles.googlecod...20-%202.3b.rar

----------


## Zemnexx

@Kaolla Is there anyway to change the button the Kill function is bound to any key, as I use all my modifier keys in game. I'm not very LUA savvy as previously stated.

----------


## me28791

> @Kaolla Is there anyway to change the button the Kill function is bound to any key, as I use all my modifier keys in game. I'm not very LUA savvy as previously stated.


you can only change to left or right shift, ctrl or alt pretty sure

----------


## Kaolla

Unfortunately only the Modifier keys Shift, Control and Alt are covered under LUA. Because the system differentiates between Right and Left modifier keys, we have six to use...which unfortunately still isn't many.

I apologize. I don't know if there's a way for Xelper to add support for other keybinds, but it would be an interesting addition. Until then, this is the best we can do  :Smile:

----------


## travis2861

> Unfortunately only the Modifier keys Shift, Control and Alt are covered under LUA. Because the system differentiates between Right and Left modifier keys, we have six to use...which unfortunately still isn't many.
> 
> I apologize. I don't know if there's a way for Xelper to add support for other keybinds, but it would be an interesting addition. Until then, this is the best we can do


Would it be possible for it to pick up the num pad for those of us with nagas?

----------


## ishtro

you can use GetCVar() as well. in my arms warrior profile i use in game macros to toggle abilities on/off. 

Ability Name: Blood Fury
Spell ID: 20572


```
if GetCVar("CDs") == "yes"
	and UnitRace("player")=="Orc"
	and UnitAffectingCombat("player")
	and UnitExists("target") 
	and UnitCanAttack("player","target") 
	and GetShapeshiftForm() == 3 then 
	return true 
end
```

in game macro using Super Duper Macro 


```
#showtooltip
/run RegisterCVar("CDs","no")    
/run if GetCVar("CDs")=="no" then SetCVar("CDs","yes") SetMacroSpell("CDs","Deadly Calm") print("Cooldowns: \124cFF15E61C Enabled") return elseif GetCVar("CDs")=="yes" then SetCVar("CDs","no") SetMacroSpell("CDs","Battle Stance") print("Cooldowns: \124cFFE61515 Disabled") end
```

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Unfortunately only the Modifier keys Shift, Control and Alt are covered under LUA. Because the system differentiates between Right and Left modifier keys, we have six to use...which unfortunately still isn't many.
> 
> I apologize. I don't know if there's a way for Xelper to add support for other keybinds, but it would be an interesting addition. Until then, this is the best we can do


Xelper helped me so to save you, I'll help you through pms  :Stick Out Tongue:  it's a lil more in depth but it should work XD 

Sent from my phone.

----------


## itsmemario

> Did you try to target an enemy?
> 
> The rotation check if you have the lightninght bolt talent and cast it when nobody need healing


i just tested this on a 5 man. I have 2 points in the talent and even when i target an enemy it doesent seem to cast for me either. All party members at 100% and im casting nothing.Its ok for me cause i just have lb bound to alt1 to cast when i need to.

I also noticed you have riptide set to only cast if not moving. Its instant so shouldent we want to cast if we are moving or not.

----------


## Kaolla

> Xelper helped me so to save you, I'll help you through pms  it's a lil more in depth but it should work XD 
> 
> Sent from my phone.


You, sir, are a gentleman and a scholar.

----------


## Gabbz

> @Kaolla Is there anyway to change the button the Kill function is bound to any key, as I use all my modifier keys in game. I'm not very LUA savvy as previously stated.


you can use mousebuttons.

IsMouseButtonDown([button])

Arguments:

button - Number or name of a mouse button (number,string)
1 or LeftButton - Primary mouse button
2 or RightButton - Secondary mouse button
3 or MiddleButton - Third mouse button (or clickable scroll control)
4 or Button4 - Fourth mouse button
5 or Button5 - Fifth mouse button

----------


## cs0267

The Nova Holy Pally profile is awesome. Outhealed people in lfr in raidfinder gear and I was in full pvp blues... Awesome job.

----------


## firepong

> you can use mousebuttons.
> 
> IsMouseButtonDown([button])
> 
> Arguments:
> 
> button - Number or name of a mouse button (number,string)
> 1 or LeftButton - Primary mouse button
> 2 or RightButton - Secondary mouse button
> ...


Sounds like a good idea lol. For example:



```
local mouse = IsMouseButtonDown([5])
local Ctrl = IsRightControlKeyDown()
local lbtarget = GetDamageTarget()

if Ctrl == true and mouse == nil then
 SilentCast(73920)
  if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end  
  return true
elseif Ctrl == true and mouse == 1 then
 SilentCast(403,lbtarget)
end
```

If the above code where to work, like from Gabbz above post, if Right control is down and the 5th mouse button isn't, it will cast Healing Rain (Shaman) on mouse location. But if both Right Control and 5th mouse button are down, then it will cast Lightning Bolt on damage target.

In essence, that's what it is suppose to do, but nothing is perfect lol  :Wink:

----------


## hablais

I hate to ask but Thread search didn't return an answer.

Are their anywhere Beta offsets? Or is this file alreay shipped with PQR Update?

greetz

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> Profile updates, package includes:
> *Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Fire PvP, Arcane PvE)
> *Priest* (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
> *Hunter* (MM PvE, Survival PvE)
> *Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
> *Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
> *Death Knight* (Frost PvP)
> *Shaman* (Elemental PvE, Resto PvE)
> *Druid* (Feral Tank PvE, Resto PvE)
> ...


Thanks for the Resto profile, I'll try it when I get home from work and donate too. =]

----------


## MastaRage

> I hate to ask but Thread search didn't return an answer.
> 
> Are their anywhere Beta offsets? Or is this file alreay shipped with PQR Update?
> 
> greetz


Yes for 4.3.4: 15531 offsets are out just use the updater.

Sent from my LG Revolution.

----------


## hablais

> Yes for 4.3.4: 15531 offsets are out just use the updater.
> 
> Sent from my LG Revolution.


Thanks a lot for the fast and simple answer! +rep  :Smile: 

greetz

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Profile updates, package includes:
> *Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Fire PvP, Arcane PvE)
> *Priest* (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
> *Hunter* (MM PvE, Survival PvE)
> *Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
> *Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
> *Death Knight* (Frost PvP)
> *Shaman* (Elemental PvE, Resto PvE)
> *Druid* (Feral Tank PvE, Resto PvE)
> ...


How and what did you base your heal percentages from, here are some ideas maybe you will take into consideration.

The initial hit from riptide can be up to a 20k crit, and using it at <99% would be almost pointless knowing it has that first heal to it. As well as adding logic to Riptide to keep it up on the tank would be optimal.
Healing Wave and Greater Healing Wave should only be cast with Tidal Waves buff present.
The minimal movement in DS, and with the 4pc Spirit Walkers Grace is used for throughput rather than "while moving".
I would remove healing surge all together, and add Natures Swiftness.

----------


## dariusz

> Profile updates, package includes:
> *Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Fire PvP, Arcane PvE)
> *Priest* (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
> *Hunter* (MM PvE, Survival PvE)
> *Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
> *Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
> *Death Knight* (Frost PvP)
> *Shaman* (Elemental PvE, Resto PvE)
> *Druid* (Feral Tank PvE, Resto PvE)
> ...



big thanks for the language updates  :Smile:

----------


## diesall

> whats the PQR_Event?


the function is documented on the PQInterface wiki entry PQInterface - PQRotation Wiki

----------


## fluxflux

now lvl 85 monk is available @ beta server

looking for windwalker, mistweaver script^^

----------


## jackus

I cant get *sheuron* disc or holy priest to work I got old and new version of PQR. Any one got same problem?

----------


## Kinky

Hey guys! Sorry for my week's absence. A few things happened and my grandfather died so, I really didn't feel like doing much.
I've been reading up on the past 58 pages and I've come to realize a few faults with the Shadow Priest profile. All though I have beta-access, I'm not going to update Shadow Priests for it just yet, mainly because of the entire class being vastly broken still. (SpellID's and API changes have already been made, though.)

Anyhow, I'm going to update Shadow Priest and a few other profiles over the next few days with a few fixes and changes I've come over, along with what a few other people have brought up.

----------


## Deva

> now lvl 85 monk is available @ beta server
> 
> looking for windwalker, mistweaver script^^


Download bu_ba's Nova package, it has a starter monk included. Honestly, you don't need much more at 85, the basic moves are the same, but the current rotation should have the abilities for Tiger Palm and Blackout Kick changed to these...

Blackout Kick:


```
if PQR_SpellAvailable(100784)
	and PQ_ValidUnit
	and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(100784), PQR_CustomTarget) == 1
	and (UnitPower("player", 12) >= 2
	or  UnitBuffID("player", 116768)) then -- Combo Breaker buff check
--	and select(1, PQ_UnitInfo(PQR_CustomTarget)) <= 35 then
		return true
end
```

Tiger Palm:


```
if PQR_SpellAvailable(100787)
	and PQ_ValidUnit
	and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(100787), PQR_CustomTarget) == 1
	and ((UnitPower("player", 12) >= 3 
	or select(4, PQ_UnitInfo("player")) < select(4, GetSpellInfo(100780)))
	or UnitBuffID("player", 118864)) -- Combo Breaker buff check
	and 100 * UnitHealth(PQR_CustomTarget) / UnitHealthMax(PQR_CustomTarget) >= 35 then
		return true
end
```

Basically, if you have those buffs it should just cast the ability, without health/chi/energy checks. I may have screwed up the order, pretty tired.

...and of course, Touch of Death should be easy enough for people to figure out.

All it's really missing is an AoE toggle, an exclusion for the two buff checks listed above added to Jab (to not waste procs) and... well, right now, Jab/the various combat abilities can be a little buggy. Otherwise, pretty solid for something fairly basic.

----------


## maleth

Sorry to hear about your Grandfather Mentally. You're in our thoughts. Glad to see you back.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Download bu_ba's Nova package, it has a starter monk included. Honestly, you don't need much more at 85, the basic moves are the same, but the current rotation should have the abilities for Tiger Palm and Blackout Kick changed to these...
> 
> Blackout Kick:
> 
> 
> ```
> if PQR_SpellAvailable(100784)
> 	and PQ_ValidUnit
> 	and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(100784), PQR_CustomTarget) == 1
> ...


i've got a complete Solo Questing Profile in mind already.... honestly I just haven't had time to code it, but the groundwork is layed out in my notebook and on my dropbox account from the snippets i've written at work  :Stick Out Tongue: 

got how i want to do healing in dungeons as well to XD

----------


## Deva

> i've got a complete Solo Questing Profile in mind already.... honestly I just haven't had time to code it, but the groundwork is layed out in my notebook and on my dropbox account from the snippets i've written at work


Yeah, those were just from my quick 2 dungeons as a Windwalker. Didn't get really in-depth.




> got how i want to do healing in dungeons as well to XD


This I'll be really interested to see, given how odd things are with the positional requirements of some of their spells. Also, do you have cleansing working properly? I know it has a CD now... grr. Definitely needs to be top priority for the last fight in the first dungeon.

----------


## Aegeus

Is it just me, or are the nova healing rotations for Paladins not working?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Is it just me, or are the nova healing rotations for Paladins not working?


just you

look at my signature, should solve any issue u have

----------


## Aegeus

Doing so as we speak! Thanks!

EDIT:

Actually, it doesn't solve the problem! Everything works apart from the Holy profiles which display this error;

Message: [string "if not BeaconDeclared then ..."]:33: attempt to perform arithmetic on a nil value
Time: 04/05/12 15:09:24
Count: 622
Stack: [C]: ?
[string "if not BeaconDeclared then ..."]:33: in function `?'
[string "..."]:733: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "..."]:532: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "..."]:289: in function <[string "..."]:215>

Locals: 

I've got the latest version of PQR, updated from the SVN as stated in your guide and running PQR in Admin mode. Any ideas?

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

Sorry for your loss Mentally, hope you're doing ok. It's good to see you back.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Doing so as we speak! Thanks!
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Actually, it doesn't solve the problem! Everything works apart from the Holy profiles which display this error;
> 
> Message: [string "if not BeaconDeclared then ..."]:33: attempt to perform arithmetic on a nil value
> Time: 04/05/12 15:09:24
> Count: 622
> ...


go into rotation editor.... click update profiles from url... paste this in: 

```
http://bubba-pqr-profiles.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/Data/Nova_Profiles.txt
```

----------


## Aegeus

Yeah, I realised I hadn't updated the Data files correctly. My bad and thanks for your help!

----------


## Kaolla

Hang in there, Mentally. We <3 you  :Smile:

----------


## Shadowsteppa

Hi, I am having problems with PQR: the arcane mage profile does absolutely nothing, even if i untick 'requires combat to execute rotation'.
Does anybody have any suggestions?
Thanks

----------


## fluxflux

Bubba iss working on Mistweaver and windwalker profile? Correct? 

How iss working on Brewmaster?

----------


## sheuron

Expected to be worse from a first release, so

- Have riptide always on cooldown. Use riptide if target is under 90%, otherwise find a tank and cast on him
- Cast Healing Wave and Greater Healing Wave only when Tidal Waves buff is present
- Cast Healing Surge is target is under 20%
- Use Spirit Walkers Grace if got 4 piece set and whole raid is under 90%

Is all above correct?

Got a question, what to do when riptide is on cooldown and Tidal Waves buff is not present?

----------


## Xelper

This monk code reminds me of something I have been considering for a while now... 

How would people feel about a "Valid Unit Required" ability property. This would really just be for simplifying ability development. This would only function for anything other than "Click" and "Custom" and would just allow you to assume that the unit exists in your code rather than have to check it every single time.

All existing abilities would default to "False" as to not break profiles. I haven't decided if I want it to default to True or False just yet for NEW abilities.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> This monk code reminds me of something I have been considering for a while now... 
> 
> How would people feel about a "Valid Unit Required" ability property. This would really just be for simplifying ability development. This would only function for anything other than "Click" and "Custom" and would just allow you to assume that the unit exists in your code rather than have to check it every single time.
> 
> All existing abilities would default to "False" as to not break profiles. I haven't decided if I want it to default to True or False just yet for NEW abilities.


more functionality is never a bad thing in my book haha, but it's super simple to write a validation check XD me and mentally have been doing it for a while now and it's no hassle at all haha

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Expected to be worse from a first release, so
> 
> - Have riptide always on cooldown. Use riptide if target is under 90%, otherwise find a tank and cast on him
> - Cast Healing Wave and Greater Healing Wave only when Tidal Waves buff is present
> - Cast Healing Surge is target is under 20%
> - Use Spirit Walkers Grace if got 4 piece set and whole raid is under 90%
> 
> Is all above correct?
> 
> Got a question, what to do when riptide is on cooldown and Tidal Waves buff is not present?


Yes, Riptide perfect.
Yes, only when the buff is present.
That's tough call for me as my play style I don't even have Healing Surge on my action bar, as I don't see Shamans trying to"snipe heals" aka paladin w/ World of Glory and Holy Shock.
I have not had a chance to look at your healing engine, but can you specify at least 75% of the raid is below 90%?

Most the time it is less than a GCD from coming off CD. Theoretically I would cast Unleash Elements or perhaps check my Earth Shield and if less than 1-2 charges refresh it early.

When you Unleash Elements can you set up a temporary target to always cast the next heal on them, that way Unleash can be used on anyone in the party?

----------


## yukyusan

I have a problem with the new pqr for 3 4 days.
More exactly with the profile of Nova in shadow priest.
He no longer do any spells.
I tested on post, and even heroic raid, unfortunately nothing works.

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> Expected to be worse from a first release, so
> 
> - Have riptide always on cooldown. Use riptide if target is under 90%, otherwise find a tank and cast on him
> - Cast Healing Wave and Greater Healing Wave only when Tidal Waves buff is present
> - Cast Healing Surge is target is under 20%
> - Use Spirit Walkers Grace if got 4 piece set and whole raid is under 90%
> 
> Is all above correct?
> 
> Got a question, what to do when riptide is on cooldown and Tidal Waves buff is not present?


I just tried it out earlier.
Lightning isn't working at all even if an enemy is targeted.
Also Natures Swiftness is missing.
I only saw chain heal used in LFR also.

You should check out onyas old profile if you're unsure, some of his code is very nice especially his chain heal.
Was very good and efficient apart from the errors every now and then.

Heres the one I was using : http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9653901/onya..._Rotations.xml
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9653901/onya..._Abilities.xml

----------


## TehVoyager

@yukyusan:

used Pqr last night on 2 characters while doing old content, and used on my DK 2 days ago to pwn n00bs in lfr ^_^

im using the new prq, on win7x86

I think the issue is on your end.

On a different topic:

Anyone want to guess why blizzard hasnt come down on this like a ton of bricks?

my 2 personal favorite guesses atm are:

1: were playing the game and moving around and talking and whatnot, and thats throwing the dection off JUST enough. the problem with this thought however is they SHOULD still be able to detect the injection.

2: They figure if they nail this, players will start bitching about how this isnt appropriate, but Multiboxing, where you have 3-4 accounts botted to mimic one account that you play, is okay.

i just cant wrap my head around how blizzard hasnt come after this yet.

----------


## yukyusan

Pqr works too but no with shadows priest profile's.
This is unfortunate because it was excellent before

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Pqr works too but no with shadows priest profile's.
> This is unfortunate because it was excellent before


I need to have a macro on here or something........

Please look at the last line of my signature  :Smile:  TY!!!

*edit*

sheesh work really does get in the way of writing profiles.... I was unable to get healing working yet, but got more stuff written out and coded, updating SVN in a second to the beta testers

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @yukyusan:
> 
> used Pqr last night on 2 characters while doing old content, and used on my DK 2 days ago to pwn n00bs in lfr ^_^
> 
> im using the new prq, on win7x86
> 
> I think the issue is on your end.
> 
> On a different topic:
> ...


to many of us are on anual pass  :Smile:  we've commited over $180 to them  :Stick Out Tongue:  that be a lot added up

----------


## yukyusan

I updated as you say, but unfortunately to no avail it will not walk again.
I even deleted pqr then install but still the same problem
In the game puts me here: "advanced enable" but no spell is cast

----------


## Kinky

@yukyusan: What exactly is the problem with the Shadow Priest profile? I've personally gone 8/8 Heroic with it, with no problems. :s

----------


## ishtro

hey mentally, i am sorry to hear about your lose. you and your family are in my thoughts.

----------


## yukyusan

IT's works!

I have delete WoW+Pqr and works  :Stick Out Tongue: 
I think is wow 64 the problem

----------


## farnumdizzle

> IT's works!
> 
> I have delete WoW+Pqr and works 
> I think is wow 64 the problem


If you were using the 64-bit client, then yes, that would be your problem. you can still have the 32-bit and 64-bit clients and use them both, just can't use pqr with the 64-bit client.

----------


## Xelper

> Anyone want to guess why blizzard hasnt come down on this like a ton of bricks?
> 
> my 2 personal favorite guesses atm are:
> 
> 1: were playing the game and moving around and talking and whatnot, and thats throwing the dection off JUST enough. the problem with this thought however is they SHOULD still be able to detect the injection.
> 
> 2: They figure if they nail this, players will start bitching about how this isnt appropriate, but Multiboxing, where you have 3-4 accounts botted to mimic one account that you play, is okay.
> 
> i just cant wrap my head around how blizzard hasnt come after this yet.


I try not to poke the beast, though I doubt it matters what I say in the end. I think it is a combination of things, one being that in the end it doesn't REALLY give an advantage that a decent player wouldn't have.

It is not so simple 'detecting the injection' as you think. I am not injecting a DLL, the code is pure ASM (assembly. basically just instructions) that is written to WoW. PQR is loaded into WoW in just a few milliseconds then the 'injected code' is reverted back to the normal code so *even if Warden was* monitoring the offset it would need to scan that offset at that very precise moment to detect it. They would need a different detection method to catch it.

I'm not saying that in they cannot, they just have not.

----------


## linex7

> I cant get *sheuron* disc or holy priest to work I got old and new version of PQR. Any one got same problem?


I also can't seem to get the Holy profile to work. 
I get two errors when I try to load the profile:

Message: [string " if PQR_External_xrn == nil then PQR_Extern..."] line 141:
attempt to call global 'PQR_WriteToChat' (a nil value)
Debug:
[C]: PQR_WriteToChat()
[string " if PQR_External_xrn == nil then PQR_Extern..."]:141: in main chunk

and

Message: [string " if not PQR_LoadLua("PQR_xrn.lua") then ..."] line 1:
attempt to call global 'PQR_LoadLua' (a nil value)
Debug:
[C]: PQR_LoadLua()
[string " if not PQR_LoadLua("PQR_xrn.lua") then ..."]:1: ?()
[string "..."]:587: PQR_NextAbility()
[string "..."]:365: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
[string "..."]:137:
[string "..."]:72

----------


## Kinky

@linex7: Try using the latest PQR before you try out Sheuron's profile. Also, make sure that his data file is in the /Data/ folder if he supplies any.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

If you are working on Argent Tournament vehicle/mounted dailies, this will help.

Download Profile from URL...
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/67270583/Tony_ATG.txt


```
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/67270583/Argent%20Tournament%20Grounds_INTERRUPT_Rotations.xml
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/67270583/Argent%20Tournament%20Grounds_INTERRUPT_Abilities.xml
```

----------


## crystal_tech

got my beta but as i'm on dsl downloading 10gigs is going to take a bit of time. sigh... I prob wont be releasing any thing for beta stuff as things change too much. But i'm still working on live profiles.

----------


## jackus

> I also can't seem to get the Holy profile to work. 
> I get two errors when I try to load the profile:
> 
> Message: [string " if PQR_External_xrn == nil then PQR_Extern..."] line 141:
> attempt to call global 'PQR_WriteToChat' (a nil value)
> Debug:
> [C]: PQR_WriteToChat()
> [string " if PQR_External_xrn == nil then PQR_Extern..."]:141: in main chunk
> 
> ...


In 2.0.8 it said <PQR> Discipline PvP [31/10/0] Enabled. But it does nothing at all, same with holy.

In 2.1.0 nothing happens when i press F10, that my key to enable PQR.

And i did put PQR_xrn in data folder. Any one else can help out?

----------


## firepong

Damn, every one is getting lucky with getting their beta's I still haven't gotten mine and my account has been around since '07 and a AP start date of 11/22. Like I was gonna post on the blizzard post, but the post has reached its limit:

"I guess I'll ride the wave when it gets to me. By the looks of the surf, its about 20 miles out and moving at 250k invites per week mon. I say I should have mine within the next 2 weeks  :Wink:  lol"




> In 2.0.8 it said <PQR> Discipline PvP [31/10/0] Enabled. But it does nothing at all, same with holy.
> 
> In 2.1.0 nothing happens when i press F10, that my key to enable PQR.
> 
> And i did put PQR_xrn in data folder. Any one else can help out?


Check your PQR to make sure that it is still using your specific keys for use? I know after 2.0.9 update, the settings were cleared 1 last time before Xelper coded in a settings.xml file to keep them after each update.

----------


## diesall

> If you are working on Argent Tournament vehicle/mounted dailies, this will help.
> 
> Download Profile from URL...
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/67270583/Tony_ATG.txt
> 
> 
> ```
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/67270583/Argent%20Tournament%20Grounds_INTERRUPT_Rotations.xml
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/67270583/Argent%20Tournament%20Grounds_INTERRUPT_Abilities.xml
> ```


small update to work with the quests in the courtyard of bones as the spellIDs seem to change.
Argent Tournament Dailies

----------


## Sivers

So I'm starting to gear up a few alts before the expansion hits, and I'm looking for everyone's opinion on their favorite versions of these class profiles, as mine are very likely outdated:

-Disc Priest
-Holy Priest
-Prot Paladin
-Ret Paladin
-Resto Druid
-Moonkin Druid
-Combat Rogue
-Sub Rogue

These are all PvE, by the way. I realize there's excellent profiles for PvP as well but I am not as interested in those ones.  :Smile:  I don't keep up to date with this thread as much as I used to, so I feel like I've missed a lot of quality work that people have been doing.

----------


## solarwake

> Honestly, I haven't been able to reproduce the Unholy/Blood Presence issue after a dozen 2s matches, Tol Barad, the Darkmoon Deathmatch, several BGs, and twenty minutes spent dismounting in midair until my HP was under 25% and beating up Training Dummies.
> 
> Just to be on the safe side, I've split the Presences into two different abilities and widened the percentage gap, but I can't guarantee this will resolve the issue. I'll check things line-by-line tonight if anyone continues to experience problems.
> 
> You can update to 2.3b via PQR's built-in update function, or through my Google Code page. Again, thanks for bearing with me. 
> 
> http://kaolla-pqr-profiles.googlecod...20-%202.3b.rar



Kaolla I have been using your profile now for 3 days and I have to say I'm loving it! I'm still getting used to all the different macros and stuff that I need to do but I went 10-0 last night in 2s and for I thank you! Also I just wanted to report that I am no longer facing any issues with blood presence in bg's as I was with build 2.3a

+2rep

Solarwake

----------


## jackus

> Check your PQR to make sure that it is still using your specific keys for use? I know after 2.0.9 update, the settings were cleared 1 last time before Xelper coded in a settings.xml file to keep them after each update.


Yeah I know that. That is not the problem

----------


## farnumdizzle

> So I'm starting to gear up a few alts before the expansion hits, and I'm looking for everyone's opinion on their favorite versions of these class profiles, as mine are very likely outdated:
> 
> -Disc Priest
> -Holy Priest
> -Prot Paladin
> -Ret Paladin
> -Resto Druid
> -Moonkin Druid
> -Combat Rogue
> ...


Don't know if they have exactly what you're looking for but Sheuron's profile pack has a nice variety (I think just about all that you're looking for) and blinded has a nice rogue profile. bu_ba_911 and firepong have some nice druid and death knight profiles. kickmydog and crystal_techs hunter profiles....anything else? I think i covered just about everything! Make sure if you download any of them you send the creater some +rep!!! Oh, and Valma for all your warlock needs.

----------


## linex7

Updating PQR Fixed my issues with the holy priest profile. Thanks!

----------


## Goopster

Can anyone make a Offset for 4.0.6 (13623)? so i can use it on private server?

----------


## Zemnexx

@Kaolla Thanks for everyone's help and suggestions on the key bindings. I used one of the Mouse button's in combination with Shift and after some fiddling around, finally got it working.

----------


## Kaolla

> Kaolla I have been using your profile now for 3 days and I have to say I'm loving it! I'm still getting used to all the different macros and stuff that I need to do but I went 10-0 last night in 2s and for I thank you! Also I just wanted to report that I am no longer facing any issues with blood presence in bg's as I was with build 2.3a
> 
> +2rep
> 
> Solarwake


I'm thrilled to hear that, Solar  :Smile:  Please continue to offer suggestions if you can think of anything I should add.

Assuming the bugs have largely been stamped out, I'm going to turn my attention towards reading events from the combat log and the various other tricks I'm picking up from Team Nova, Valma and others.

I can still attempt a PvE profile if there's demand for it, although I have to say that Nova's Unholy PvE profile does a pretty incredible job.




> @Kaolla Thanks for everyone's help and suggestions on the key bindings. I used one of the Mouse button's in combination with Shift and after some fiddling around, finally got it working.


That's great to hear, Zemnexx. If you wouldn't mind PMing me the relevant code, I'd definitely like to see what you did  :Smile:  Sorry I couldn't be of more assistance.

----------


## daveyboyuk

> I'm thrilled to hear that, Solar  Please continue to offer suggestions if you can think of anything I should add.
> 
> Assuming the bugs have largely been stamped out, I'm going to turn my attention towards reading events from the combat log and the various other tricks I'm picking up from Team Nova, Valma and others.
> 
> I can still attempt a PvE profile if there's demand for it, although I have to say that Nova's Unholy PvE profile does a pretty incredible job.
> 
> 
> That's great to hear, Zemnexx. If you wouldn't mind PMing me the relevant code, I'd definitely like to see what you did  Sorry I couldn't be of more assistance.


have to agree with you there tried bubbas unholy tonight in raid and got ranked (happy face) awesome profile cant wait for the update for the little bug fix then itll totaly pwn

----------


## gamingjunkie

This may be a dumb question but are Sheuron's profiles compatible with PQInterface?

----------


## imdasandman

> have to agree with you there tried bubbas unholy tonight in raid and got ranked (happy face) awesome profile cant wait for the update for the little bug fix then itll totaly pwn


What is the bug with his unholy profile?

Also, what differences did you see between mine and his? I have not had the time to test his out since i am tinkering around on the beta  :Stick Out Tongue: ....

For beta users using my profiles... Quick fix is to pull out blood tap and bt_obliterate out of all rotations until i get around to posting beta profiles

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk

----------


## bu_ba_911

> What is the bug with his unholy profile?
> 
> Also, what differences did you see between mine and his? I have not had the time to test his out since i am tinkering around on the beta ....
> 
> For beta users using my profiles... Quick fix is to pull out blood tap and bt_obliterate out of all rotations until i get around to posting beta profiles
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


lol me no no.... i coded the whole rotation then mentally went through it and was like.... there it be sleek and sexy XD


----
*edit*



> OMGOSH.... Breakthrough!!! Lol, finally got group healing, Soothing Mist to cancel channel, and Surging Mist to cast during Soothing Mist 
> 
> Got a couple more bugs to work out, before I tackle 85 Healing 
> 
> Auto Target healing is now fixed if any other profile writers want to see how I got it working !!!


Updated SVN  :Big Grin:  Haven't updated Pally code to work in a group yet, but that will be nexted XD

no this is not ready for dungons haha

----------


## Gabbz

Im working on arcane mage rotation and almost done. Im looking for time to die function. I tought there was one but cant find it.
Any ideas?

----------


## js1974

@ bu_ba_911 

Is there a simple quickfix to make your rotations function in Mists beta? I apologize if this was posted somewhere I searched but didn't find it.

----------


## MastaRage

> Im working on arcane mage rotation and almost done. Im looking for time to die function. I tought there was one but cant find it.
> Any ideas?


Crystal tech uses one in the hunter profiles.

Sent from my LG Revolution.

----------


## diesall

Working on some custom functions that should be bundled with the next update on PQInterface, these functions will be toggled via a new iconbar on the remote(no need to run them manually as abilities/rotations). Some of the functionality will include:

auto looter: auto loot any mob within distance.
Dis-enchanter: disenchants all BOE greens it finds in your inventory, PQInterface will display the name of the current item being disenchanted.(similar tools will be available for other professions as well)
auto Quest-er: Automatically accepts/ turns in quests from any npc in range.

im open to any other ideas you may have...

----------


## Kaolla

Note for users of my latest Unholy DK profile: I somehow managed to bury 'Chains of Ice' (the one that checks for the presence of melee range/desecration) beneath a whole bunch of other abilities.

I only discovered this after watching 4-5 Horde ride past me on their mounts in a BG, while my rotation tried to spam Plague Strike and Death Coils into them. Needless to say, my friends were _not_ amused.

Stick it near the top, beneath Death Pact, and you should be fine. Again, apologies. I might be switching up the ability list substantially in my next release, but this one was a particularly glaring error.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Hey Gabbz I ran LFR with your Kitty-bear profile and it worked great but on Ultraxxion it seemed to bug out really spamming abilities and wanting to shred the whole time (didnt use Tigers Fury either) and I ended up doing autoattacks I think with 7k as final overall fight DPS. Gonna install PQInterface later today and do some more testing. But it didnt seem to work at all only at Ultraxxion.

Other than that, using your bear is working awesome! Keep it up

----------


## daveyboyuk

> What is the bug with his unholy profile?
> 
> Also, what differences did you see between mine and his? I have not had the time to test his out since i am tinkering around on the beta ....
> 
> For beta users using my profiles... Quick fix is to pull out blood tap and bt_obliterate out of all rotations until i get around to posting beta profiles
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


 when dnd casts it loses its target not game breaking but can be annoying  :Stick Out Tongue:  as for comparison to yours bubbas seems to be smoother and puts out more dps for me hope i dont offend  :Smile:

----------


## merrikh

> Working on some custom functions that should be bundled with the next update on PQInterface, these functions will be toggled via a new iconbar on the remote(no need to run them manually as abilities/rotations). Some of the functionality will include:
> 
> auto looter: auto loot any mob within distance.
> Dis-enchanter: disenchants all BOE greens it finds in your inventory, PQInterface will display the name of the current item being disenchanted.(similar tools will be available for other professions as well)
> auto Quest-er: Automatically accepts/ turns in quests from any npc in range.
> 
> im open to any other ideas you may have...


That is awesome. So can't wait for this. I know your doing any greens but is it possible to make a white list so we can add blues in to it we want. So like when we do jc/ enchant it tailor/ enchant

----------


## Techz

> Did you try to target an enemy?
> 
> The rotation check if you have the lightninght bolt talent and cast it when nobody need healing


Hi Sheuron

I used on my shaman last night going to try it on fall of deathwing soon and will let you know bot for me its not cast LB either i have talent and target enemy but still never casts it :-/

Still i love your work keep it up :-)

----------


## cokx

If I use a datafile for my profile, does it load it automatically or do i need to call it in my profile?

----------


## merrikh

> If I use a datafile for my profile, does it load it automatically or do i need to call it in my profile?


I'm not a profile writer. But, it would make sense that you would have to call it. At least when you start it up. But as I said I'm not a profile writer. I'd take a look at team novas or Sheuron files

----------


## cokx

iv rewritten my holypala pvp profile, and added a pvp data file, but i dont know if and how i have to call it.
havent found it in bubbas profiles neither in sheurons...  :Frown:

----------


## merrikh

Best thing I can tell you is pm them then lol

----------


## Luckycharm

@ Firepong

I dusted of my kitty and tried your druid22.rar but i am getting this...by starting the profil. But u fix it fast what ever triggering this. ^^
Happy easter btw. cheers

Message: [string "-- Variables ..."]:3: attempt to call global 'PQR_BleedDebuff' (a nil value)
Time: 04/06/12 15:28:47
Count: 245
Stack: [string "-- Variables ..."]:3: in function `?'
[string "..."]:733: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "..."]:532: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "..."]:289: in function <[string "..."]:215>

Locals: (*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "target"
(*temporary) = "attempt to call global 'PQR_BleedDebuff' (a nil value)"

----------


## bu_ba_911

Its at the top of my initialize in monk. Or bottom of function in paladin :-) 

The call is PQR_LoadLua("PQR_Nova_Data", [forceRefresh]) == boolean (true = loaded, false = couldn't load, ie no file by that name)

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @ bu_ba_911 
> 
> Is there a simple quickfix to make your rotations function in Mists beta? I apologize if this was posted somewhere I searched but didn't find it.


Lol which profile is broken in beta other than pally?

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk

----------


## Gabbz

> Hey Gabbz I ran LFR with your Kitty-bear profile and it worked great but on Ultraxxion it seemed to bug out really spamming abilities and wanting to shred the whole time (didnt use Tigers Fury either) and I ended up doing autoattacks I think with 7k as final overall fight DPS. Gonna install PQInterface later today and do some more testing. But it didnt seem to work at all only at Ultraxxion.
> 
> Other than that, using your bear is working awesome! Keep it up


When doing Ultaxion you need manually put mangle in and shred out of the rotation.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> small update to work with the quests in the courtyard of bones as the spellIDs seem to change.
> Argent Tournament Dailies


Thank you for the additions.

----------


## imdasandman

> when dnd casts it loses its target not game breaking but can be annoying  as for comparison to yours bubbas seems to be smoother and puts out more dps for me hope i dont offend


I am not offended. I actually got some of my code from buba. I will do some tweaks to mine when i get time to scan through the new nova one and see if i can improve it any. But mental and buba are a sick team.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk

----------


## sheuron

Done small fixes on my profiles, download package form signature

- Fixed DPS profiles not attacking Goriona on Dragon Soul
- Add sugestions done on forum to resto shaman

As usual, feedback on forums after use those profiles is best way to improve them.

----------


## bu_ba_911

Just threw my tested and working Paladin script up on SVN!!!

Had to take out quite a bit due to SpellID changes, but it heals and that's all that matters  :Stick Out Tongue: 

*edit*
FYI, i've been doing lil ninja SVN updates all day long lol.... Make sure you Download Updates for Monk Profiles every so often (using individual profile updater, not mass updater since i'm not including Beta profiles in that)

----------


## Ninjaderp

> When doing Ultaxion you need manually put mangle in and shred out of the rotation.


Thanks for clarifying this, I will be trying it later tonight. And btw there is no modifier-key for AOE for the bearprofile. Is it automated depending on present mobs? And in that case how does it work on madness and blistering tentacles?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

----------


## farnumdizzle

> If I use a datafile for my profile, does it load it automatically or do i need to call it in my profile?


I've just been using



> if PQR_LoadLua("PQR_INSERT NAME OF YOUR DATA FILE HERE.lua") == false then
> PQR_WriteToChat("You are missing PQR_core.lua. Rotation has been stopped.", "Error")
> PQR_StopRotation()
> return true
> end


and it seems to work pretty well.

----------


## bu_ba_911

Does any other Monk Profile writers get the bug like with druid, where all of a sudden (for no apparent reason) all your spells are uncastable?

----------


## lawlmoto

Yes, but I've had no issues with my custom rogue profile. Monk sometimes casts only the sub 35% move successfully, and I haven't gotten club to work yet either (and it takes multiple attempts to work too).

I'm guessing it may have something to do with the ability changing due to if you have a two hander or dual wielding?

----------


## Gabbz

> Thanks for clarifying this, I will be trying it later tonight. And btw there is no modifier-key for AOE for the bearprofile. Is it automated depending on present mobs? And in that case how does it work on madness and blistering tentacles?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


No, i actually use AHK to trigger PQR and have 2 different keys, one for single and one for aoe. Have done a version that uses toggles for berserk and shred/mangle, will upload when i tested more since i am very afk from game at the moment due to waiting for MoP

----------


## lawlmoto

> No, i actually use AHK to trigger PQR and have 2 different keys, one for single and one for aoe. Have done a version that uses toggles for berserk and shred/mangle, will upload when i tested more since i am very afk from game at the moment due to waiting for MoP


As in one key bound to a key combination?

----------


## firepong

> @ Firepong
> 
> I dusted of my kitty and tried your druid22.rar but i am getting this...by starting the profil. But u fix it fast what ever triggering this. ^^
> Happy easter btw. cheers
> 
> Message: [string "-- Variables ..."]:3: attempt to call global 'PQR_BleedDebuff' (a nil value)
> Time: 04/06/12 15:28:47
> Count: 245
> Stack: [string "-- Variables ..."]:3: in function `?'
> ...


Go into Rotation Editor > Druid > FireKitteh and click the "Download Update" button. In the rar file, the Data file was not included, which is needed.. That will fix all your problems.




> Does any other Monk Profile writers get the bug like with druid, where all of a sudden (for no apparent reason) all your spells are uncastable?


Yeah, I get this every now and then on live. I still don't know the cause of it. I was told it could be conflicts of addon's, but if it's happening on beta as well, then I seriously doubt it's addon's since you can't use addon's in beta lol.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Yes, but I've had no issues with my custom rogue profile. Monk sometimes casts only the sub 35% move successfully, and I haven't gotten club to work yet either (and it takes multiple attempts to work too).
> 
> I'm guessing it may have something to do with the ability changing due to if you have a two hander or dual wielding?


Only code in jab, your issue is solved  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk

----------


## lawlmoto

> Only code in jab, your issue is solved 
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


Thanks, I'll give that a try.

----------


## Techz

> Done small fixes on my profiles, download package form signature
> 
> - Fixed DPS profiles not attacking Goriona on Dragon Soul
> - Add sugestions done on forum to resto shaman
> 
> As usual, feedback on forums after use those profiles is best way to improve them.


Hi Sheuron 

Like i said love your work and rep added can i ask why you choose to use in your aoe rotation ice trap instead of Explosive Trap ( wow id 13813) i always change it myself just asking why you choose icetrap over it thats all?

Many Thanks 

Techz

----------


## farnumdizzle

@bubba i got an error when i tried to use the updater in pqr for your profiles. something with the nova unholy dk ones.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @bubba i got an error when i tried to use the updater in pqr for your profiles. something with the nova unholy dk ones.


oh whooooooops knew i forgot something XD

changes their location in the SVN XD i updated their download info in rotation, not updater  :Stick Out Tongue:  one second, will be sorted out

*edit*
There you go, should work now XD

----------


## farnumdizzle

> oh whooooooops knew i forgot something XD
> 
> changes their location in the SVN XD i updated their download info in rotation, not updater  one second, will be sorted out
> 
> *edit*
> There you go, should work now XD


You da best!

----------


## Weischbier

Hey Guys,

I just started working with PQR and all I can say: AWESOME!

I programmed myself a Frost DeathKnight rotation and ran into an problem I quite don't understand.



```
if  UnitPower("player") >= 110 then
	return true
end
```

Spell: Frost Strike
SpellID: 49143
Target: Target

This is not working for me.
I should mention that I test this on Beta Server with MoP.
I looked through all the Databases if the spellid has changed but it hasn't.

So what am I doing wrong?
Debug tells me that the funtion returns true but simply won' get executed.

greetz

Weischbier

----------


## lawlmoto

Have you tried the ability in a rotation by itself?

----------


## crystal_tech

> Hey Guys,
> 
> I just started working with PQR and all I can say: AWESOME!
> 
> I programmed myself a Frost DeathKnight rotation and ran into an problem I quite don't understand.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


if its beta the spellid might of changed. also you'll need a pretty full bar the way you have it. try a lower number and see if it fires.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Hey Guys,
> 
> I just started working with PQR and all I can say: AWESOME!
> 
> I programmed myself a Frost DeathKnight rotation and ran into an problem I quite don't understand.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I do not have access to the beta, have you tried using:


```
UnitPower("player", 6)
```

----------


## Weischbier

Beta is currently down but I should mention that it kinda stucks there. Everything after that function will not get triggered.
Debug was throwing that return true thing like 15 times in a row and then stuck.

I'll test this on live now. I'll give feedback in like 10minutes.

greetz

Edit:

Just tested on live and its working more fluid than on beta.
But on live its not using Howling Blast with Freezing Fog procc (Rime).
I mean I'm not doing any exotic cde using anywhere that could possibly cause issues so its way over my mind since I'm totally new to LUA  :Big Grin: 
PS: I double checked all IDs and all of them are right!

----------


## sheuron

> Hi Sheuron 
> 
> Like i said love your work and rep added can i ask why you choose to use in your aoe rotation ice trap instead of Explosive Trap ( wow id 13813) i always change it myself just asking why you choose icetrap over it thats all?
> 
> Many Thanks 
> 
> Techz


Not sure, havent played hunter in months, didnt ice trap crit bonus?

----------


## imdasandman

> Hey Guys,
> 
> I just started working with PQR and all I can say: AWESOME!
> 
> I programmed myself a Frost DeathKnight rotation and ran into an problem I quite don't understand.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


nice to see ya man... you the same Weischbier from HB right?

Anyways to the beta question.... simple answer is change the


```
if  UnitPower("player") >= 110 then
	return true
end
```

to 100 because there is no talent to increase your RP pool past 100 rp like there is in live  :Big Grin: 

this one is mine for beta right now...


```
if  UnitPower("player") > 99 then
	return true
end
```

----------


## kickmydog

> Not sure, havent played hunter in months, didnt ice trap crit bonus?


It's a talent, that not many SV hunters take.

----------


## Techz

> Not sure, havent played hunter in months, didnt ice trap crit bonus?


Your right it does but to be honest its nowhere near as good as explosive trap the ice trap crit bouns is like 6% and its called point of no escape but like i said its nothing on explosive trap :-)

----------


## Discipline

Since updating from 2.0.8 to 2.1, PQR has no output in chat or sounds, but sounds and chat output are both enabled. Any clue?

wow+prq restart solved it, sry

----------


## Noelpqr

@sheuron

I tried your resto druid profile and i like it too much( topped most of not all the fight on normal DS) i just made small change to it ( rejuv to 80) and i still did not have any mana problem,

----------


## daveyboyuk

@bubba just tested ur updated unholy works a charm ty to you and mentally i will rep you again when i can  :Smile:

----------


## Ralphiuss

@Bu_ba_911

When I load your latest profile i get this when i start it. 

Date: 2012-04-06 20:11:06
ID: 1
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string "-- Only takes effect when we're 85 ..."] line 31:
attempt to index global 'PQ_Spell' (a nil value)
Debug:
[C]: ?
[string "-- Only takes effect when we're 85 ..."]:31: ?()
[string "..."]:756: PQR_NextAbility()
[string "..."]:532: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
[string "..."]:289:
[string "..."]:215


I solve it by loading your holy nova profile then switching back and it starts working fine.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @Bu_ba_911
> 
> When I load your latest profile i get this when i start it. 
> 
> Date: 2012-04-06 20:11:06
> ID: 1
> Error occured in: Global
> Count: 1
> Message: [string "-- Only takes effect when we're 85 ..."] line 31:
> ...


can u use the very last link of my signature and edit your post with ur results?

----------


## Ralphiuss

Ah should I be using your Nova profiles now? Instead of the BubbaHoly ones?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Ah should I be using your Nova profiles now? Instead of the BubbaHoly ones?


yes  :Stick Out Tongue:  

you should be lol

----------


## Ralphiuss

What is "Nova" btw  :Smile:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> What is "Nova" btw


Collaboration between Mentally and I on profiles

----------


## farnumdizzle

> What is "Nova" btw


Some of the best shit ever!

Love the unholy update, btw

----------


## Xelper

Going to need a beta account if we want new offsets for beta.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Going to need a beta account if we want new offsets for beta.


one secs.....

----------


## farnumdizzle

> Going to need a beta account if we want new offsets for beta.


you can still use mine. i'll PM you info again.

----------


## Sharge

@Fireponge

I am having an Lua error each time I kill someone , here's the error:


Message: [string "local Bleeds = {..."]:83: attempt to index a nil value
Time: 04/07/12 00:22:13
Count: 470
Stack: [C]: ?
[string "local Bleeds = {..."]:83: in function `PQR_FireBoss'
[string "--Functions ..."]:3: in function `?'
[string "..."]:756: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "..."]:532: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "..."]:289: in function <[string "..."]:215>

I do Have your lastest Data file , and I use the update profile with new pqr!

----------


## firepong

> @Fireponge
> 
> I am having an Lua error each time I kill someone , here's the error:
> 
> 
> Message: [string "local Bleeds = {..."]:83: attempt to index a nil value
> Time: 04/07/12 00:22:13
> Count: 470
> Stack: [C]: ?
> ...


Yeah, I have yet to find a fix for this. It's part of some new code I have added in for smart casting CD's, but I have it taken out for now. The way it is is I have it turn my target into npcID so that my data file will be universal and people don't have to edit it to their locale. But because of this, when the boss dies, for a few seconds, your still in combat and it wants to keep checking your target to see if it matches an ID on my table. 

I'll get it figured out sooner or later. The best option I found for myself when I'm not trying to find a solution and just using the profile is to turn Display Lua Errors off.

I know there's a way to fix this, I just have to find the darn thing out  :Wink:

----------


## lawlmoto

> Yeah, I have yet to find a fix for this. It's part of some new code I have added in for smart casting CD's, but I have it taken out for now. The way it is is I have it turn my target into npcID so that my data file will be universal and people don't have to edit it to their locale. But because of this, when the boss dies, for a few seconds, your still in combat and it wants to keep checking your target to see if it matches an ID on my table. 
> 
> I'll get it figured out sooner or later. The best option I found for myself when I'm not trying to find a solution and just using the profile is to turn Display Lua Errors off.
> 
> I know there's a way to fix this, I just have to find the darn thing out


Have a if not nil, then catch before your function. I'll help you work on it tomorrow when I wake up if you haven't figured it out by yourself.

----------


## Kaolla

Has anyone used Sheuron's Discipline PvP profile yet? No matter what I do, I cannot get it to cast non-instant spells like Flash Heal and Penance at my party or raid members, only at myself (unless I'm manually targeting them).

I've tried placing the healing engine code from the Data file at the top of my rotation, but the result is the same.

----------


## Weischbier

> nice to see ya man... you the same Weischbier from HB right?
> 
> Anyways to the beta question.... simple answer is change the
> 
> 
> ```
> if  UnitPower("player") >= 110 then
> 	return true
> end
> ...


/facepalm

Of COURSE!

And yes I am that Weischbier from HB  :Wink: 

But now I got on live a problem with HB and FF-procc.

greetz

Weischbier

----------


## js1974

> Lol which profile is broken in beta other than pally?
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


None of the Warrior rotations work at all, Arms is the one I'm using I've tried removing some things that aren't in MoP but still not working at all.

----------


## js1974

> Going to need a beta account if we want new offsets for beta.


PM me anytime you need access to get updated offsets.

----------


## Kinky

I'm not sure if you guys know, but, Spell ID's rarely change on the beta unless:
- It's a completely revamped ability, and even then it's rare. (Look at Vampiric Touch and Shadow Word: Death / Pain for Priests for example.)
- It's a new ability

Anyhow, the little time I got to test the beta on Thursday before my internet went down, I noticed that some spells, like Mind Flay and Mind Blast refuse to cast under any circumstances. While every other ability in my beta profile works, I had to go through great lengths just to get them to fire:


```
CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(8092)),"target")
```

Toss in anything besides a target check and you'd end up with a broken ability.
Dunno if you guys have noticed anything like this?

----------


## schadis

its only me or is interrupt not working atm (at pally, dudu, mage)

----------


## Xelper

New beta offsets are up.

----------


## maleth

> iv rewritten my holypala pvp profile, and added a pvp data file, but i dont know if and how i have to call it.
> havent found it in bubbas profiles neither in sheurons...


Hope you get the Data File added and sorted. Love your PVP profile.

I have +repped you for your awesomeness.

----------


## kickmydog

Anyone working or have a profile that will loot noblegarden eggs?

----------


## imdasandman

> /facepalm
> 
> Of COURSE!
> 
> And yes I am that Weischbier from HB 
> 
> But now I got on live a problem with HB and FF-procc.
> 
> greetz
> ...


Look at my profiles. Leetjerk and diesel have this working and i use there code in my rotations. Should be enough there to start off.

Btw weisch if you want your abilities/rotations posted here best thing todo is create an sun or i guess keep using the same website you are using to host your hb cc's

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kinky

@cokx: It's actually very simple. Take a look at how me and Bubba call the data file:


```
-- Rotation not started yet, initialize!
if PQR_RotationStarted then
	-- Let's only load this once...
	PQR_RotationStarted = false
	
	-- Loading of Data Files
	if PQR_LoadLua ~= nil then
		-- Load the actual data file. This will return the PQR_WriteToChat() error message if it FAILS to load, otherwise returns true and loads the file. PQR_StopRotation() should be self-explanatory.
		if PQR_LoadLua("PQR_Nova_Beta_Data.lua") == false then
			PQR_WriteToChat("|cffFFCCFFYou're missing PQR_Nova_Beta_Data.lua - Make sure it's in your Data folder! The Rotation has been halted.|cffffffff", "Error")
			PQR_StopRotation()
			-- Return true at the end to avoid looping.
			return true
		end
	end
end
```

----------


## Weischbier

> Look at my profiles. Leetjerk and diesel have this working and i use there code in my rotations. Should be enough there to start off.
> 
> Btw weisch if you want your abilities/rotations posted here best thing todo is create an sun or i guess keep using the same website you are using to host your hb cc's
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


Yeah I had looked at them but we use identical methods so it cant be that.
Anyway this here is just some trial and error thing for me. HB is still first thing to develope.
BTW I'll send you soon a link to my private SVN where you can find a really awesome DK Singular  :Wink:  but thats not the right thread to talk about it.

greetz


Weischbier

----------


## Captw

> there might be. L2search


That just an ass answer. Since you evidently have not searched either to know there is no Enh shaman profile for pqr2. Sending him on a search more is kinda like snipe hunting

----------


## bu_ba_911

Alright I released a Beta Windwalker profile XD

Mistweaver was starting to annoy me so took a break to do this and i think it turned out pretty well  :Smile: 

haven't coded in an AoE switch yet, but there will be one

----------


## schadis

Hi Bubba 

have probs atm with the nova holy paly prof. i downloaded it 5 mins aggo and it is crashing pqr
(downloaded from the link in your sig)

mfg schadis

----------


## firepong

> I'm not sure if you guys know, but, Spell ID's rarely change on the beta unless:
> - It's a completely revamped ability, and even then it's rare. (Look at Vampiric Touch and Shadow Word: Death / Pain for Priests for example.)
> - It's a new ability
> 
> Anyhow, the little time I got to test the beta on Thursday before my internet went down, I noticed that some spells, like Mind Flay and Mind Blast refuse to cast under any circumstances. While every other ability in my beta profile works, I had to go through great lengths just to get them to fire:
> 
> 
> ```
> CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(8092)),"target")
> ...


Yep, I've ran into the exact same thing on a few of the new Druid abilities for beta. Just to get it to cast one of the talents for example, I couldn't even get CastSpellByName() working. I had to flat-out revert to RunMacroText("/cast Incarnation") lol  :Wink: 

And with that in mind, the way their buff/debuff system works in MoP, you can't check by the BuffID that shows up on your bar for Incarnation. Here's the funny part. With that buff, theirs an invisible buff, with the same name, but instead of it being the same spellID as the spell itself like normal, this one is 117679. And you also have to use this spellID when checking to see if the buff is still up or nil.

Kinda stupid. I expect these things to change before MoP goes live or were going to have a problem on our hands lol.




> That just an ass answer. Since you evidently have not searched either to know there is no Enh shaman profile for pqr2. Sending him on a search more is kinda like snipe hunting


Uhhhhhh, no? I use [Blinded]'s enhance profile as well as NotValid's enhance profile. Both work great with minor changes on my end because of the way I play.

Just because the profile was made for a earlier version of PQR, doesn't mean it will not work for a newer version. The only way it wouldn't work is if a earlier version of PQR had a call in it for a Data file, and neither [Blinded] nor NotValid have released a enhance profile with a data file. 

So in conclusion, your post is mute.

P.S. I'll let you search for them and find them since you say their isn't any. dot.dot.dot :confused:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hi Bubba 
> 
> have probs atm with the nova holy paly prof. i downloaded it 5 mins aggo and it is crashing pqr
> (downloaded from the link in your sig)
> 
> mfg schadis


Try redownloading PQR.... and My profiles..... i have not had anyone else report this or even heard of this issue in a LONG time

----------


## Kinkeh

> Try redownloading PQR.... and My profiles..... i have not had anyone else report this or even heard of this issue in a LONG time


I haven't checked back, but your nova paladin profile is spamming chat from the data file :3 the loading message, etc every second.

I deleted the print code from the data file but I'm not sure if the problem is glitching the profile in the end.

EDIT: and the we couldn't find a target for beacon of light is active 24/7

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I haven't checked back, but your nova paladin profile is spamming chat from the data file :3 the loading message, etc every second.
> 
> I deleted the print code from the data file but I'm not sure if the problem is glitching the profile in the end.


no it didn't glitch profile end at all, i had forgotten to click save when i changed the name of a variable, an update fixed it, and it's been reported working perfectly ever since except for the exception above lol

----------


## sheuron

> Has anyone used Sheuron's Discipline PvP profile yet? No matter what I do, I cannot get it to cast non-instant spells like Flash Heal and Penance at my party or raid members, only at myself (unless I'm manually targeting them).
> 
> I've tried placing the healing engine code from the Data file at the top of my rotation, but the result is the same.


Fixed, download profile again.

----------


## farnumdizzle

Hey Cokx, I was having a problem last night with your Ret PvE profile wanting to spam turn evil in well of eternity.

----------


## bu_ba_911

Just threw up a quick Warrior Profile for 85's. Wasn't able to complete it as much as I would like, but real-life and work do get in the way.... however how else am i supposed to make money  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Let me know if it bugs out for anyone!!!

(It's in the BETA folder of SVN)

----------


## Kaolla

> Fixed, download profile again.


You're like a God, among smaller, weaker Gods...among men.

I'm curious what wasn't working, because I did like 20 things last night trying to get it to cast  :Smile:

----------


## fluxflux

bubba is there a option for more overheal in our pala holy profil? i have now a paladin lvl 81 and need many overheal with tthe crap gear^^

----------


## sportplayer2k

requesting an interrupt profile that only kicks heals and cc abilities like poly,fear.. hope some one makes one soon

----------


## Dominium

Hey all!

Could someone tell me what is currently the best Combat Rogue PvE spec? Would be great!

Cheers

----------


## gamingjunkie

> Could someone tell me what is currently the best Combat Rogue PvE spec?


What exactly do you mean by this question? Combat is already a rogue spec. Sorry if I just don't understand.


On a different note, since Sheuron's profiles don't work for me unless I am level 85, which profiles can I use while leveling?

----------


## kickmydog

> requesting an interrupt profile that only kicks heals and cc abilities like poly,fear.. hope some one makes one soon


Nothing wrong with the current interrupt profile. Just populate the list with spells you want to interrupt.

----------


## Edsaxe

Any good Moonkin PvP Profiles out there?

----------


## farnumdizzle

> Hey all!
> 
> Could someone tell me what is currently the best Combat Rogue PvE spec? Would be great!
> 
> Cheers


If by spec you really mean profile, I'd say go with Blinded's. That's the best I've found so far. Or I think Sheuron has one too....

----------


## yourson

WTB new profile writer for warriors, as boss is retired :/

----------


## linex7

> WTB new profile writer for warriors, as boss is retired :/


Use the Nova profiles...

----------


## yourson

> Use the Nova profiles...


Can you please link his profile or tell me his full forum nick?

----------


## firepong

> Can you please link his profile or tell me his full forum nick?


Look around for Bu_Ba, he has a blue name. The link to the profiles are in his signature.

----------


## cokx

> Hey Cokx, I was having a problem last night with your Ret PvE profile wanting to spam turn evil in well of eternity.


dont mouseover undeads  :Wink: 
or remove it from the rotation

----------


## merrikh

Ok so iv been having a problem with Pqr. If I start wow and Pqr. It shows my char on Pqr hit ok an it freezes. I have updated Pqr every time an launch it from the updater

----------


## googlebee

> requesting an interrupt profile that only kicks heals and cc abilities like poly,fear.. hope some one makes one soon


all u need to do is turn on interupt mode - add in the spells u wish to interupt in the list, and uncheck interupt all.

----------


## googlebee

@Bu-Ba

when you planning on updating the Blood DK? The old one isnt cutting it. Thought i heard u mention you were going to work on a revision.

----------


## daveyboyuk

@googlebee well i tanked hc modes with it no problems unless you want a profile you can afk with just use your cds when needed

----------


## Weird0

> @Bu-Ba
> 
> when you planning on updating the Blood DK? The old one isnt cutting it. Thought i heard u mention you were going to work on a revision.


works just fine im tanking currently 7/8 heroic with it

----------


## Deva

bu_ba has an updated Blood DK profile in his Nova set, just open PQR, open the Rotation Editor, click Download Profile from URL, and enter the link he has at the bottom of his signature, the text file.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @Bu-Ba
> 
> when you planning on updating the Blood DK? The old one isnt cutting it. Thought i heard u mention you were going to work on a revision.





> @googlebee well i tanked hc modes with it no problems unless you want a profile you can afk with just use your cds when needed





> works just fine im tanking currently 7/8 heroic with it





> bu_ba has an updated Blood DK profile in his Nova set, just open PQR, open the Rotation Editor, click Download Profile from URL, and enter the link he has at the bottom of his signature, the text file.



Thank you for responding for me all  :Smile:  Yea we have started our re-write of Blood already  :Big Grin:  (the old code was so messy I couldn't stand to look at it lol so I trashed it XD)

Some people have reported good things about it already  :Smile: 

A pm or post on issue tracker with anything currently wrong with what it's doing (not what's currently missing) would be very helpful  :Smile:

----------


## blacknightlll

Need some help. im using Sheurons holy priest profile to lvl my priest. I know its 85 only but i changed all the abilitys to "Spell Unknown" to false and it works just fine till i hit 70% mana then it just stops healing till i get more mana. I assumed it was cuz its trying to cast Shadowfiend or some other mana regen ability. But, it didnt work. Can some1 take a quick look and tell me if i missed something.

----------


## blacknightlll

Nvm found it. Shadowfiend didnt have a spellid.

----------


## itsmemario

_I noticed Sheuron has a file that has racials in it. What about profession skills. Here is the code i made for using lifeblood on bosses. Im not sure what other skills are useful from profesions but maybe we could get a list done up with all of them_ 

Ok so ignore that. Now that i looked herbalist is the only one to get a useable spell. So here is the code i use to activate my rank 8 Lifeblood on bosses.


```
if IsSpellKnown(74497) and GetSpellCooldown(74497) == 0 
and UnitHealthMax("target") > UnitHealthMax("player")*10 
then CastSpellByID(74497) return true end
```

this is only for rank 8 version of skill

----------


## yourson

> Look around for Bu_Ba, he has a blue name. The link to the profiles are in his signature.


Hm... after first tests this profile looks waaaay behind Boss ones. Ain't using Berserker Rage nor Deadly Calm. But those can be used on our own... Mail problem is that ain't stance dancing at all. Without stance dance, Arms is... :-/.

Still, its nice to see anyone to work on it and I hope it will just get better over time, so if could anyone link me his profile as I would like to rep it.

----------


## dklcfr

to anyone collecting eggs for Noblegarden if you have Sheuron's herbalism code just add "Brightly Colored Egg" to the list of herbs and sit back with a beer.

EDIT: 

```
local gotloot = GetNumLootItems()
local herb = { "Whiptail", "HeartBlossom", "Twilight Jasmine", "Brightly Colored Egg", "Azshara's Veil",  "Cinderbloom", "Stormvine" }

if GetUnitSpeed("player") == 0  
and not UnitCastingInfo("player") 
and gotloot == 0
then for _,v in ipairs(herb) do InteractUnit(v) end end

if gotloot > 0 then for i = 1,gotloot do LootSlot(i) end end
```

 credit to Sheuron.

----------


## wooloveshacks

> to anyone collecting eggs for Noblegarden if you have Sheuron's herbalism code just add "Brightly Colored Egg" to the list of herbs and sit back with a beer.
> 
> EDIT: 
> 
> ```
> local gotloot = GetNumLootItems()
> local herb = { "Whiptail", "HeartBlossom", "Twilight Jasmine", "Brightly Colored Egg", "Azshara's Veil",  "Cinderbloom", "Stormvine" }
> 
> if GetUnitSpeed("player") == 0  
> ...


I'm a little confused about how to run this code? Is there a way that PQR runs external LUA or do I need to add this to the code of my class that I'm running already?

Thanks

----------


## sheuron

This is working on all languages. Just edit first ability on your rotation and add this code to the top.



```
local egg = GetItemInfo(45072)
local gotloot = GetNumLootItems()

-- Auto open eggs
if GetItemCount(45072) > 0 then UseItemByName(egg) end

-- Auto use basket for extra run speed
--if GetInventoryItemCooldown("player",17) == 0 then UseInventoryItem(17) end

-- Auto pick closer eggs
if GetUnitSpeed("player") == 0 and not UnitCastingInfo("player") and gotloot == 0
then InteractUnit(egg) end

-- Auto loot
if gotloot > 0 then for i = 1,gotloot do LootSlot(i) end end
```

----------


## Dominium

Hey guys,

Yeah, what I meant is Combat Rogue PvE rotation/profile, not spec >.< So, Sheurons or Blinded's profile for DS?

Cheers!

----------


## popeofdope

I have a question regarding the Nova Arms warrior PvP rotation.

The spell reflect function is not working too well for me. I have followed the instructions and entered my weapon and shield names in both places. However what seems to happen is that I will switch to 1H + shield and cast spell reflect but immediately switch back to 2H which removes the spell reflect buff from me. Is there a way to stop this from happening?

----------


## deadpanstiffy

Shake Your Bunny-Maker


```
if UnitLevel("target") >= 18 then
	for i=1,GetAchievementNumCriteria(2422) do
		local target = UnitRace("target")
		local sex = UnitSex("target")
		local race,_,complete = GetAchievementCriteriaInfo(2422,i)
		if target == race and sex == 3 and complete == false then
			UseInventoryItem(16)
		end
	end
end
```

Spam clicking in AV.

----------


## Excesum

I launch PQR as admin, attach my priest to the process and use Nova's Shadow Priest rotation and abilities. 
I switch to WoW and activate the rotation with ALT+X, but it won't start. Any thoughts? I noticed that no abilities are present in the ability editor. 
In the rotation editor there are spells present in the "Current Abilities" tab, but when I switch them over to the "Available Abilities" tab, they get removed; from both of the tabs. 

Any help? Could someone give me a mirror of Nova's shadow priest rotation and abilities or something like that?

----------


## sheuron

@xelper: i may understand PQR need admin priviledges to read game memory but, why PQR updater need it too?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Is there anything I could add in an ability that would make me (druid) shapeshift automatically to cat/bear when attacked?
This would be great if you're fishing and someone decides to attack you. Maybe even switch to 2hander-weapon as well if its possible. Sounds really lazy because you could just keybind it, but the thing is PQR reacts faster than most people so hence it would be helpful for some people I think.

On second thought, this might be bad if you're tanking a dungeon and it wants to flip you to catform. 
But on the other hand then I would just edit the ability shift into bear instead of cat for that purpose

----------


## me28791

> Is there anything I could add in an ability that would make me (druid) shapeshift automatically to cat/bear when attacked?
> This would be great if you're fishing and someone decides to attack you. Maybe even switch to 2hander-weapon as well if its possible. Sounds really lazy because you could just keybind it, but the thing is PQR reacts faster than most people so hence it would be helpful for some people I think.
> 
> On second thought, this might be bad if you're tanking a dungeon and it wants to flip you to catform. 
> But on the other hand then I would just edit the ability shift into bear instead of cat for that purpose


local stance = GetShapeshiftForm("player")
If stance ~= 1 and if UnitAffectingCombat("player") ~=nil then //bear form
RunMacroText("/console Sound_EnableSFX 0")
CastShapeshiftForm(1)
RunMacroText("/console Sound_EnableSFX 1")
end

3 am pretty basic could also just use a SPELL ID for bear form as well and rreturn true, 3 is cat form btw instead of 1

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Added in AoE 
> 
> Right Alt Toggles


omgosh i love playing Wind Walker.... if i find a guild letting me play them, im definitely playing them legit  :Big Grin:  these guys are a blast  :Smile: 

Well I pretty much finished coding Wind Walker today lol. Leaving pretty much all the CD's on Manual Cast only (i prefer is that way)

I got AoE coded in, and single target seems to be running flawlessly  :Smile: 

I may add in a Tiger Statue at mouseover location and Modifier eventually, but for now it's not in.... Report back how u guys like it  :Big Grin:

----------


## kickmydog

> I launch PQR as admin, attach my priest to the process and use Nova's Shadow Priest rotation and abilities. 
> I switch to WoW and activate the rotation with ALT+X, but it won't start. Any thoughts? I noticed that no abilities are present in the ability editor. 
> In the rotation editor there are spells present in the "Current Abilities" tab, but when I switch them over to the "Available Abilities" tab, they get removed; from both of the tabs. 
> 
> Any help? Could someone give me a mirror of Nova's shadow priest rotation and abilities or something like that?


Try downloading it again from the link in BuBa signature.

----------


## Xelper

> @xelper: i may understand PQR need admin priviledges to read game memory but, why PQR updater need it too?


I believe the Launch PQR button after an update would launch PQR using non-admin privileges if I didn't.

----------


## googlebee

> Thank you for responding for me all  Yea we have started our re-write of Blood already  (the old code was so messy I couldn't stand to look at it lol so I trashed it XD)
> 
> Some people have reported good things about it already 
> 
> A pm or post on issue tracker with anything currently wrong with what it's doing (not what's currently missing) would be very helpful


lol thanks, i wasnt sure if you had updated it yet as yea, the old one as pretty outdated.

Look forward to testing it out.  :Smile:

----------


## Weird0

@buba

i have to say that i like your old blood tanking profile more than the nova one i dont really know what is different but i like for instance that i can pause the profile with left shift. also my selfhealing is much bigger with your old one than with the nova one.

i also like to have a shortcut button for death and decay on mouseover dont really care which key does what but the pause button is really nice since in hardmode tanking you have to react depending on the situation that occurs with stuff that you cant forsee. also it made popping dancing rune weapon much easier xD

what i noticed was that when useing the death and decay function it clears my targeting, i dunno if this is intended but you might look into bbamasterfrost profiledunno what he did there but the mouseover function for dnd is pretty neat

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hm... after first tests this profile looks waaaay behind Boss ones. Ain't using Berserker Rage nor Deadly Calm. But those can be used on our own... Mail problem is that ain't stance dancing at all. Without stance dance, Arms is... :-/.
> 
> Still, its nice to see anyone to work on it and I hope it will just get better over time, so if could anyone link me his profile as I would like to rep it.


....... my profile came long before boss's.... I update my pvp profile lol.... in mists there will be no stance dancing so I'm not going to even both updating bosses since his works fine. I'll do mist warrior dps though if he doesn't come back, I've already started the rotation making for it 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk

----------


## ipass

Bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## imdasandman

> Bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You don't need to bump this thread imo.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk

----------


## maleth

> ....... my profile came long before boss's.... I update my pvp profile lol.... in mists there will be no stance dancing so I'm not going to even both updating bosses since his works fine. I'll do mist warrior dps though if he doesn't come back, I've already started the rotation making for it 
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


Bubba, if the Nova team manage to keep a great warrior profile for mists, i would love you forever. As well as a Holy Paladin one  :Smile:  Resto Shaman would be awesome too :P

Your profiles (Nova Team), are amazing. Always looking forward to reading posts from you, waiting to see any new awesome profiles, or updates on amazing current ones.

Everyone +REP the Nova team for more amazing profiles. I did.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Bubba, if the Nova team manage to keep a great warrior profile for mists, i would love you forever. As well as a Holy Paladin one  Resto Shaman would be awesome too :P
> 
> Your profiles (Nova Team), are amazing. Always looking forward to reading posts from you, waiting to see any new awesome profiles, or updates on amazing current ones.
> 
> Everyone +REP the Nova team for more amazing profiles. I did.


Sheuron seems to have picked up shaman so leaving it be. Bouncing live and beta server on many profiles so all are goin slowly but being updated lol

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk

----------


## Kaolla

> Everyone +REP the Nova team for more amazing profiles. I did.


I'd wager that 80% of the PQR profiles started as, or borrow code from, a Nova or Sheuron profile. ^^ They work hard!

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I'd wager that 80% of the PQR profiles started as, or borrow code from, a Nova or Sheuron profile. ^^ They work hard!


Lol I started by stealing code from sheuron and diesal :-) until I found out why they did things, then I was able to expand it all and start learning lua lol 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk

----------


## maleth

I dno't believe that Sheuron has a Resto PVP profile though, thats what i was getting at. Would be amazing being able to perfectly time which totems to go down etc.

For instance the placing of a Grounding etc.

----------


## yourson

> ....... my profile came long before boss's.... I update my pvp profile lol.... in mists there will be no stance dancing so I'm not going to even both updating bosses since his works fine. I'll do mist warrior dps though if he doesn't come back, I've already started the rotation making for it 
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


Those are some great news!

----------


## shortround8

@

Is there anyway to incorporate white swing and ability timer for maximum burst?

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> @
> 
> Is there anyway to incorporate white swing and ability timer for maximum burst?


Where did you get this information?

None of the melee DPS have reset swing timers unless you use a casted ability besides slam.

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

@sheuron

Hey just wanted to give you some feedback on your resto shaman profile. I've been using it for a day or 2 now since you updated and its working much better. I changed the value that greater healing wave triggers up to <65%, might raise it 70%(was 60%). Healing wave is a very weak heal for anything below 80%. After that is VERY good.  :Smile: 

The 2 things that I noticed:

A cancel lightning bolt needs to be added in. Quite often a person can drop dangerously low in the time it takes to finish a full cast of lightning bolt which of course is doing no healing at all. If it auto canceled when someone dropped below 75% maybe it would be much better.

The other thing I noticed is when a debuff is constantly being reapplyed to the raid/party, it will keep dispeling to the point where its barely healing and people die. I noticed this mainly on the first boss on Hour of Twilight. When the boss starts shooting ice everywhere towards the end it kept dispelling instead of healing. The only reason they survived was because he died before they did.
Also sometimes it will keep dispeling even when the debuff is gone. I havn't checked the code myself, you know best.

Everything else is perfect.  :Smile:

----------


## shortround8

> Where did you get this information?
> 
> None of the melee DPS have reset swing timers unless you use a casted ability besides slam.


What about a start attack sequence.

----------


## linex7

> This is working on all languages. Just edit first ability on your rotation and add this code to the top.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local egg = GetItemInfo(45072)
> local gotloot = GetNumLootItems()
> 
> -- Auto open eggs
> ...


This works EGGselently! Thank you. One thing I would add if I knew how is for it to auto open the eggs when they are looted. Is there a way to code that? Major props for this and your other rotations!

----------


## Sivers

Sheuron, can you explain the logic that your Lifebloom spell uses in your resto rotation? I couldn't get it to be consistent on a tank and it wasted a lot of mana switching between non-tank targets and letting bloom expire. I feel like there's something I'm doing wrong or setting a target incorrectly. Other than that, it still tops healing charts even in bad gear, great work as usual  :Smile:

----------


## sheuron

> @sheuron
> 
> Hey just wanted to give you some feedback on your resto shaman profile. I've been using it for a day or 2 now since you updated and its working much better. I changed the value that greater healing wave triggers up to <65%, might raise it 70%(was 60%). Healing wave is a very weak heal for anything below 80%. After that is VERY good. 
> 
> The 2 things that I noticed:
> 
> A cancel lightning bolt needs to be added in. Quite often a person can drop dangerously low in the time it takes to finish a full cast of lightning bolt which of course is doing no healing at all. If it auto canceled when someone dropped below 75% maybe it would be much better.
> 
> The other thing I noticed is when a debuff is constantly being reapplyed to the raid/party, it will keep dispeling to the point where its barely healing and people die. I noticed this mainly on the first boss on Hour of Twilight. When the boss starts shooting ice everywhere towards the end it kept dispelling instead of healing. The only reason they survived was because he died before they did.
> ...


Dispel was bug, was trying to dispel same target again and again, thats the reason everybody dieing. Was fixied already.

Changed greater healing value, added cancel lightning bolt on lowhp and fixed a weird bug happend when trying to calculate chain heal distance and players leave party or raid.

----------


## sheuron

Lifebloom is casted on player with lowest hp having aggro or being a tank. If the player having lifebloom stop having aggro the rotation ll let lifebloom expire.

----------


## firepong

> This works EGGselently! Thank you. One thing I would add if I knew how is for it to auto open the eggs when they are looted. Is there a way to code that? Major props for this and your other rotations!


My special code  :Wink: 

Name: Buff & Loot
SpellID: 0
Delay: 0



```
local eggBuff = UnitBuffID("Player", 61810)
local itemCount = GetItemCount(45072)

if eggBuff == nil then
	UseItemByName(45067)
end

if itemCount ~= 0 then
	UseItemByName(45072)
end
```

And of course that code in another ability  :Big Grin:

----------


## linex7

> My special code 
> 
> Name: Buff & Loot
> SpellID: 0
> Delay: 0
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Works perfectly. By you and Sheuron's powers combined, I will have Noblegarden mounts on all my characters ;D Thank you very much.

----------


## totallymax

Xelper, I use pqr on my enhancement shaman and resto druid and it works just fine. I used it on my prot/ret paladin as well, but just recently your profiles stopped working. it still works just fine on my druid and shaman but doesn't even show the chat messages when on my paladin. they're all playing from the same installation of wow. As far as I know, it HAS to be a profile issue. anyone else have this?

----------


## Excesum

> Try downloading it again from the link in BuBa signature.


Thanks a lot, worked perfectly! +Rep x5, congratulations with contributor  :Smile:

----------


## sheuron

> This works EGGselently! Thank you. One thing I would add if I knew how is for it to auto open the eggs when they are looted. Is there a way to code that? Major props for this and your other rotations!


"-- Auto open eggs"

----------


## gamingjunkie

Is there anyway to change which chat tab the chat messages display in?

And bu_ba_911 when I try to download all of your updated profiles inside of PQR, the monk rotation gives me an error and doesn't download.

One final thing, are there any profiles that can be used for leveling from 1-85. I love the Nova and Sheuron's profiles but I get an error for not being level 85 and they stop working.

----------


## itsmemario

> This works EGGselently! Thank you. One thing I would add if I knew how is for it to auto open the eggs when they are looted. Is there a way to code that? Major props for this and your other rotations!


the code you posted looted and opened over 800 eggs while i was at work today. Not sure why it wouldn't open them for you

----------


## linex7

> the code you posted looted and opened over 800 eggs while i was at work today. Not sure why it wouldn't open them for you


Hrm yea it didn't auto loot the eggs for me.

----------


## gamingjunkie

> the code you posted looted and opened over 800 eggs while i was at work today. Not sure why it wouldn't open them for you


How were you able to get this to run afk?

----------


## itsmemario

> How were you able to get this to run afk?


just picked a spot where i was near a few that would spawn and left it. If you have the bunny costume on you do not seem out of place. I dont use click to move when afk. That way i just stay in one spot

----------


## bu_ba_911

so for those of you curious why i didn't release anything for the second half of the day.....



> 


that's why lol.... decided to have some more fun with my UI... got some custom borders in there, and it looks sleek (in my opionion) lol  :Big Grin: 

ON A SIDE NOTE
did a ninja updated a fixi for DnD on DK Blood profile, forgot to update Blood when I reverted Unholy back to the original Clicking method

and if you actually read my Update notes for my SVN.... here's the macro i use in game (Means custom Keybinds people!!!  :Big Grin: )



```
/run if GetCVar("WindAoE") == nil then RegisterCVar("WindAoE", 0) end
/run if GetCVarBool("WindAoE") then SetCVar("WindAoE", 0) else SetCVar("WindAoE", 1) end
```

*edit*
would people like me to code in a Custom Bind that they can change moderately easy linking it to the macro???


```
if not KeyBindMacro then KeyBindMacro = "SHIFT-P" end

if SetBinding(KeyBindMacro, "MACRO AoE_Swapper") then 
	PQR_WriteToChat("Macro AoE_Swapper was just set to "..KeyBindMacro.." keybind!")
else
	PQR_WriteToChat("Macro AoE_Swapper was not set to a keybind")
end
```

You would need to either edit the macro the rotation makes for you (look above and you'll see the slight differences), or just replace the profile made one with code above.....

just an idea i've been toying with (my personal profile has it in lol)

----------


## AtomX

> My special code 
> 
> Name: Buff & Loot
> SpellID: 0
> Delay: 0
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



This + click to move + oHack = 500 in just over an hour lol! winning!

----------


## gamingjunkie

Could someone make a new rotation with just for the noblegarden? I would like to see how its put together since I am still new to the PQR scene.

----------


## SysMunky

I've got the basic profile tossed together, be prepared for "Too far away" spam if you aren't by any eggs, not sure how to fix that if it is possible even. Get it here. Credit to sheuron, since the code is not mine, I just put it in a profile for people that can't do it themselves. Trying to understand the coding side now in hopes of solving distance troubles.

Get it: http://fbe.am/4Rn

Alternatively, get Sheuron's even better profile here: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...using-pqr.html (Easy Noblegarden eggs using PQR)

----------


## AtomX

> I too would love to see how the whole Noblegarden rotation would work. I thought perhaps simply inserting
> 
> 
> ```
> local gotloot = GetNumLootItems()
> local herb = { "Whiptail", "HeartBlossom", "Twilight Jasmine", "Brightly Colored Egg", "Azshara's Veil",  "Cinderbloom", "Stormvine" }
> 
> if GetUnitSpeed("player") == 0  
> and not UnitCastingInfo("player") 
> ...


Go into the ability editor, and open the correct rotation, then just add that code to the first ability in that rotation as it would appear in your rotation editor.

----------


## SysMunky

I think I got something that works. And, simply doing that bit has made the way this functions a bit easier to understand what is going into making profiles (definitely rep people that make awesome combat profiles, because its no cakewalk from what i can tell). Massive thanks to everyone, and for those who look at my rotation (that is to say, the one I set up for people using Sheuron's generously shared code) send some rep to him, since I jsut pasted it in. be sure to runa round and stop near any eggs. Happy Noblegarden!

----------


## sportplayer2k

is there anyway to add delay on the auto interrupter, seems kicking at 0.1 is to obvious

----------


## Kaolla

> is there anyway to add delay on the auto interrupter, seems kicking at 0.1 is to obvious


Ability Editor -> Class: Interrupt -> Profile: Xelper -> 'Variables: Interrupt'

Change PQR_InterruptPercent to a higher number.

Profit.

----------


## sportplayer2k

thx alto kaolla, also i love your profile!!!

----------


## sportplayer2k

> Ability Editor -> Class: Interrupt -> Profile: Xelper -> 'Variables: Interrupt'
> 
> Change PQR_InterruptPercent to a higher number.
> 
> Profit.


+rep for great dk profile and fast help

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> Dispel was bug, was trying to dispel same target again and again, thats the reason everybody dieing. Was fixied already.
> 
> Changed greater healing value, added cancel lightning bolt on lowhp and fixed a weird bug happend when trying to calculate chain heal distance and players leave party or raid.


I love you! Check your paypal for my long overdue donation  :Smile:  It's not much but I hope it helps.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Guys, you who are raiding HCmode DS and do it as a bear-tank. What profile here do you use? I just got my computer back and installed PQR and I miss some druidprofiles like Xelpers Xeurons Googlebee's. Using Gabbz now which works awesome, but Im just curious of what other people use ^^

----------


## Dominium

Help! Mentally's shadow rotations aren't working on my level 82 spriest. I put all the stuff into the data/profile folders, everything seems to load nicely but then it doesn't cast anything! Doesn't matter if I am in combat or out of combat.

Thanks in advance

----------


## Familiar

What Resto Shaman's profile is the best?

----------


## saga3180

> What Resto Shaman's profile is the best?


Personally i still think onya's resto shaman profile is great
I use all the tiem for raids still works like a charm.

----------


## abndrew82

> Personally i still think onya's resto shaman profile is great
> I use all the tiem for raids still works like a charm.


Same here, I plan to try Sheuron's some more, but currently only been using Onya

Sugestion for Sheuron, for your resto shaman. I saw on your druid one there is an option to target or mouse over a player and it will focus heals on that person and ignore others.

Would it be possible to add that into the Shaman, to be able to be a tank healer.

Thanks

----------


## sheuron

Experimental function

Show the number of enemy targets in front



```
function TargetsInFront() 
  if not tifTimer or GetTime() - tifTimer > 1 then
    tifTimer = GetTime() 
    if UnitCanAttack("player","target") then 
      local n, mytarget = 0, UnitGUID("target") 
      repeat
      TargetNearestEnemy()
      n = n + 1
      if n > 5 then break end 
      until mytarget == UnitGUID("target") 
      return n
    end
  end
end

print(TargetsInFront())
```

----------


## sheuron

> Same here, I plan to try Sheuron's some more, but currently only been using Onya
> 
> Sugestion for Sheuron, for your resto shaman. I saw on your druid one there is an option to target or mouse over a player and it will focus heals on that person and ignore others.
> 
> Would it be possible to add that into the Shaman, to be able to be a tank healer.
> 
> Thanks


you should try the profile before requesting things, what you talking about is coded on the healing engine and works on all healing profiles.

----------


## abndrew82

> you should try the profile before requesting things, what you talking about is coded on the healing engine and works on all healing profiles.


Ahh ok, I had tried it, but didnt get in depth as I saw it in the notes of the druid one but not in the notes of the shaman one.

Kinda glad I didnt just jump in though, as that may have hurt if I targeted someone and stopped healing my group as I didnt know it was coded that way.

Will download and give the shaman one another go tonight in a HoT, before guild raids this week.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Experimental function
> 
> Show the number of enemy targets in front
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> function TargetsInFront() 
>   if not tifTimer or GetTime() - tifTimer > 1 then
> ...


interesting... i was thinking about doing something like this before.... but your way is much cleaner lol....

i wonder if doing this with target nearest friend would be as accurate >.>

----------


## merrikh

> Is there anyway to change which chat tab the chat messages display in?
> 
> And bu_ba_911 when I try to download all of your updated profiles inside of PQR, the monk rotation gives me an error and doesn't download.
> 
> One final thing, are there any profiles that can be used for leveling from 1-85. I love the Nova and Sheuron's profiles but I get an error for not being level 85 and they stop working.


Go into the ability editor and go to each ability. Put each "skip unknown" to false. Ignore the initialize, special event and thinks like that. As well as remove the arcane torrent. Find that messes It up as well. By doing this iv been using sheurons holy priest profile from lvl 20 currently 48

----------


## kickmydog

> Experimental function
> 
> Show the number of enemy targets in front
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> function TargetsInFront() 
>   if not tifTimer or GetTime() - tifTimer > 1 then
> ...


This is a great idea. I can't wait to use it with some of the new hunter abilities in MoP. Do you use code like this for your Word of Glory?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> This is a great idea. I can't wait to use it with some of the new hunter abilities in MoP.


yea i'm already thinking of way to incorporating it into auto AoE Mode switching and stuff lol...

leave it on its 1 seconds timer (not as overkill as i thought it was) to refresh count and target dies/switch

gonna play around with target nearest player as well

*edit*
Moved some things around in SVN, Updated Mass Download Links in the text file in signature, I Recommend using it again lol  :Big Grin:

----------


## Xelper

Anyone know what a good PVP hunter profile is?

----------


## MastaRage

> Anyone know what a good PVP hunter profile is?


Kickmydog has them all.

Edit: Also grats KMD on contributor! finally

----------


## kickmydog

> Anyone know what a good PVP hunter profile is?


My pvp profiles are adequate, I just do not PVP enough or have enough coding know how to improve them.

----------


## cokx

> Experimental function
> 
> Show the number of enemy targets in front
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> function TargetsInFront() 
>   if not tifTimer or GetTime() - tifTimer > 1 then
> ...


thats cool, but targets which are short behind you will also be effected by "targetnearesenemy"

----------


## bu_ba_911

> thats cool, but targets which are short behind you will also be effected by "targetnearesenemy"


I saw that in tests too.... still great for aoe (spinning crane kick) lol

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk

----------


## farnumdizzle

Grats Kickmydog on contributor!

----------


## royoneal213

So, today during a random Dungeon, MY PQR Randomly quit working. I exited wow, Restarted, tested it on a dummy and it worked. Then, when I zoned into another Dungeon, it quit working again. I tried updating, but to no avail. Anyone else having this issue?

Edit: Before Updating, it would still say Combat PvE Enabled, but after update, pressing the rotation enabler (Default Alt+X, which is still my binding) no longer shows on my UI as rotation enabled. :/

----------


## MastaRage

> So, today during a random Dungeon, MY PQR Randomly quit working. I exited wow, Restarted, tested it on a dummy and it worked. Then, when I zoned into another Dungeon, it quit working again. I tried updating, but to no avail. Anyone else having this issue?


Who's profile were you using?

----------


## royoneal213

> Who's profile were you using?


Combat PvE [7/31/3] (xmComb). I also tried another combat profile, but it didn't work either.

Edit:The weird thing is it was working fine for awhile, then it randomly stopped working. I tried my old combat profie, didn't work, tried a sub profile, didn't work. PQR is still attatching though, because when I close out it says PQR Unloaded.

Edit2: Mmkay, well it's working now, but It doesn't show me when it's enabled / disabled when i turn profiles on or off. It's a bit annoying, but at least it's functional. Please let me know if anyone knows how to solve this. I already made sure the "display messages in chat" checkbox is selected.

Last Edit! (I Swear!): Okay, so it works on other toons, just not my rogue. Maybe the settings got F'd up some how. I manually opened up the XML and made sure the value for show chat messages was on True, and it was. So maybe I should just delete my rogue folder and re dl the profiles? I can't seem to find a text file with individual settings saved, and idk why else it would mess up on my rogue for all of his profiles but work fine on other characters. Again, thanks for any help in advance.

----------


## bu_ba_911

MKAY..... I need a brave tester to let me know if the new Pally Swap Rotation feature is working for them as well as it's working for me in my small tests  :Big Grin: 




> Here's what's expected to happen:
> 1) When you enter a 5 man dungeon, raid, bg or arena, it should automatically switch to the appropriately named Rotation.
> 2) Nothing special or different happens after the switch (haven't gotten that far yet)
> 3) You should still be able to heal and everything that previous releases have done for you 
> 4) Make it much easier for the average User to customize once I lay out the ground work from them to use as a template 
> --) Use Holy Master as the base Profile. Any of the named rotations (ie Party, Raid, etc) will work, but Master is as it sounds, Master  they all point back to it
> 
> Download Links:
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/31448826/Nov..._Abilities.xml
> ...


*edit*
this is NOT on my SVN anywhere so don't bother looking lol... this is a short 1 day event before I remove it from my Public Dropbox folder  :Smile: 

**edit**
Oh yea... to the one person who appreciated it, here's the finished product of my UI lol (Finished the custom UnitFrame Covering)
http://i1257.photobucket.com/albums/...shed_DK_UI.jpg

----------


## firepong

Throw your custom UI on your dropbox/google code. I'll use it with my HUD and Scrolling text  :Wink:

----------


## linex7

> Oh yea... to the one person who appreciated it, here's the finished product of my UI lol (Finished the custom UnitFrame Covering)
> http://i1257.photobucket.com/albums/...shed_DK_UI.jpg


That's a good lookin UI. Nice and clean.

----------


## saga3180

> MKAY..... I need a brave tester to let me know if the new Pally Swap Rotation feature is working for them as well as it's working for me in my small tests 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit*
> this is NOT on my SVN anywhere so don't bother looking lol... this is a short 1 day event before I remove it from my Public Dropbox folder 
> 
> 
> **edit**
> ...


That's a real nice Ui you got there!

----------


## Deva

> MKAY..... I need a brave tester to let me know if the new Pally Swap Rotation feature is working for them as well as it's working for me in my small tests


Just to confirm, this one should be tested on Live, correct? I don't use PQR Interface currently (I so should, though), so I can't test that part, but other than that, guessing I should just load it up on my holy pally, then try an LFR, a dungeon, and a BG (I don't arena either)? :P

Also, @royoneal213, was this with the most recent release? Check sheuron's signature for the link to updated profiles, and make sure the .lua file is in the Data folder.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Just to confirm, this one should be tested on Live, correct? I don't use PQR Interface currently (I so should, though), so I can't test that part, but other than that, guessing I should just load it up on my holy pally, then try an LFR, a dungeon, and a BG (I don't arena either)? :P
> 
> Also, @royoneal213, was this with the most recent release? Check sheuron's signature for the link to updated profiles, and make sure the .lua file is in the Data folder.


yea live only so far  :Smile:  hopefully it works!!! my small scale testing worked perfectly lol XD

and ty for the review on my UI lol  :Stick Out Tongue:  i'll see what I can do.... account safety comes first, going through Saved Variables as we speak and it's a daunting task trying to make it safe lawl

*edit*
http://goo.gl/0AA0J <-> Addon Compilation

----------


## kickmydog

> yea live only so far  hopefully it works!!! my small scale testing worked perfectly lol XD
> 
> and ty for the review on my UI lol  i'll see what I can do.... account safety comes first, going through Saved Variables as we speak and it's a daunting task trying to make it safe lawl


Now all you need to do is make a hunter UI. More buttons, and stuff.

----------


## cukiemunster

> So, today during a random Dungeon, MY PQR Randomly quit working. I exited wow, Restarted, tested it on a dummy and it worked. Then, when I zoned into another Dungeon, it quit working again. I tried updating, but to no avail. Anyone else having this issue?


I have run into something similar using Gabb's kitty profile. Probably once every couple days or so it simply stops the rotation. Enabling another profile works fine, but Gabb's profile will not work again unless PQR is close and reloaded. Happened the first time to me during H Ultra, 5 seconds or so before button was suppose to be pressed lol. The only time I have ever died to this while using PQR  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## itsmemario

> Combat PvE [7/31/3] (xmComb). I also tried another combat profile, but it didn't work either.
> 
> Edit:The weird thing is it was working fine for awhile, then it randomly stopped working. I tried my old combat profie, didn't work, tried a sub profile, didn't work. PQR is still attatching though, because when I close out it says PQR Unloaded.
> 
> Edit2: Mmkay, well it's working now, but It doesn't show me when it's enabled / disabled when i turn profiles on or off. It's a bit annoying, but at least it's functional. Please let me know if anyone knows how to solve this. I already made sure the "display messages in chat" checkbox is selected.
> 
> Last Edit! (I Swear!): Okay, so it works on other toons, just not my rogue. Maybe the settings got F'd up some how. I manually opened up the XML and made sure the value for show chat messages was on True, and it was. So maybe I should just delete my rogue folder and re dl the profiles? I can't seem to find a text file with individual settings saved, and idk why else it would mess up on my rogue for all of his profiles but work fine on other characters. Again, thanks for any help in advance.


i have same issue with rogue profiles. They seem to work out of dungeons fine but in dungeons they dont work. I figured since i was lower lvl it was trying to use a skill while in dungeons that i didnt have yet and stopped rotation.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> I have run into something similar using Gabb's kitty profile. Probably once every couple days or so it simply stops the rotation. Enabling another profile works fine, but Gabb's profile will not work again unless PQR is close and reloaded. Happened the first time to me during H Ultra, 5 seconds or so before button was suppose to be pressed lol. The only time I have ever died to this while using PQR


I have experienced that too with Gabbz kittyprofile. Bear works flawlessly but the kitty behaves strange as posted above.

----------


## firepong

To everyone that downloads my profile in the future, please make sure to read the Description on my Google Code site. I took out the direct link and just put in a link to the page of the rotation.

This way, it will save people asking why my profile is not working/will not run. You need to make sure to go to Rotation Editor > Druid > FireKitteh > "Download Update" as the Data file is not included in the zip.

Sadly, I know I will still get questions as to why my profile will not run right/not run at all. So now, for future reference, if anyone ever asks, I'm going to just tell them to read the de3scription on my Google Code page.  :Wink:

----------


## Taran32

*Reposting this for anyone still having issues getting profiles to work for leveling purposes. This will work for some, but not all. Worth trying regardless.*

@Everyone

Sheuron posted that the SKIP UNKNOWN feature was somehow inverted, so if you're attempting to use some of the profiles for leveling and they aren't working, do this:

1. Go into Ability Editor
2. Look for the SKIP UNKNOWN feature of each ability in whatever profile you're testing
3. Change TRUE to FALSE
4. Hit Save
5. Move onto next ability and rinse, repeat.

After doing this, I was able to use Sheuron's Frost PVP profile in Lvl 70 BGs, which wouldn't work before. It works flawlessly. It should work for other profiles as well, as Xelper accidentally inverted the feature. Try it out.

----------


## Zemnexx

@Kaolla

I sent you a PM with that bit of code you asked for and quite a few suggestions for tweaking your profile, you should read it. =)

----------


## CPCS0101

> you should try the profile before requesting things, what you talking about is coded on the healing engine and works on all healing profiles.


My computer just needs to restart a lot i suppose lol

everything's working now.

----------


## BHLDepression

Isnt there a fishing profile out there for this?

----------


## sheuron

> Combat PvE [7/31/3] (xmComb). I also tried another combat profile, but it didn't work either.
> 
> Edit:The weird thing is it was working fine for awhile, then it randomly stopped working. I tried my old combat profie, didn't work, tried a sub profile, didn't work. PQR is still attatching though, because when I close out it says PQR Unloaded.
> 
> Edit2: Mmkay, well it's working now, but It doesn't show me when it's enabled / disabled when i turn profiles on or off. It's a bit annoying, but at least it's functional. Please let me know if anyone knows how to solve this. I already made sure the "display messages in chat" checkbox is selected.
> 
> Last Edit! (I Swear!): Okay, so it works on other toons, just not my rogue. Maybe the settings got F'd up some how. I manually opened up the XML and made sure the value for show chat messages was on True, and it was. So maybe I should just delete my rogue folder and re dl the profiles? I can't seem to find a text file with individual settings saved, and idk why else it would mess up on my rogue for all of his profiles but work fine on other characters. Again, thanks for any help in advance.


Didnt found anything wrong on the combat rogue profile. Anyway was long time since i edited it so done some code cleanup, download profile again.

+ Apply poisons works on all languages
+ Target a friend and type /tt to focus Tricks of the Trade on him, or clear your target and type /tt to let script choose a player to tricks.

----------


## farnumdizzle

> **edit**
> Oh yea... to the one person who appreciated it, here's the finished product of my UI lol (Finished the custom UnitFrame Covering)
> http://i1257.photobucket.com/albums/...shed_DK_UI.jpg


I'd like a link to your UI...it looks pretty smexy. and after i finished getting the last couple of pieces for my holy set i'll try out your new swap profile.

----------


## sheuron

> Isnt there a fishing profile out there for this?


Fishing is not possible with pqr

----------


## Kaolla

Zemnexx has quite frankly bowled me over with some great feedback on my Unholy DK PvP profile, so anticipate an update soon.

He has pointed out a couple of glaring errors that I personally feel are deal breakers, and if it were in my power to throw a kill switch on the current iteration of my profile, I'd honestly do it. Some of you guys used this profile to reach 1.9-2k rating, and I'm honestly wondering _how_.  :Embarrassment: 

For now, remove Rune Strike from the rotation entirely. I'll explain why later.

Since I cannot erase all evidence that my profile ever existed, just keep your eyes peeled for an update tomorrow. I hold myself to a fairly high standard when it comes to in-game performance, so I truly apologize for releasing something imperfect. I know my signature promises "almost guaranteed not to kill a pony", but from what Zemnexx has told me, I've committed the PQR equivalent of bludgeoning Fluttershy to death with a shovel.  :Wink:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Zemnexx has quite frankly bowled me over with some great feedback on my Unholy DK PvP profile, so anticipate an update soon.
> 
> He has pointed out a couple of glaring errors that I personally feel are deal breakers, and if it were in my power to throw a kill switch on the current iteration of my profile, I'd honestly do it. Some of you guys used this profile to reach 1.9-2k rating, and I'm honestly wondering _how_. 
> 
> For now, remove Rune Strike from the rotation entirely. I'll explain why later.
> 
> Since I cannot erase all evidence that my profile ever existed, just keep your eyes peeled for an update tomorrow. I hold myself to a fairly high standard when it comes to in-game performance, so I truly apologize for releasing something imperfect. I know my signature promises "almost guaranteed not to kill a pony", but from what Zemnexx has told me, I've committed the PQR equivalent of bludgeoning Fluttershy to death with a shovel.


lol let me know if you need any help  :Stick Out Tongue:  u got me tomorrow in the morning and during my lunch break during work XD

wouldn't mind seeing this thing completed to perfection.... might steal something from it at a later date  :Smile:

----------


## Kaolla

Haha, I appreciate it Bubba. The thing that drives me crazy is that:

1.) I created most of the problems right before my initial release, while I was trying to accommodate all of my testers' suggestions.
2.) They're issues I should have noticed immediately, as a decent PvPer.
3.) They're all fairly easy fixes.

This is what I get for trying to write outside of my usual playstyle ^_^;

P.S: Everyone rep Zemnexx. Seriously.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Haha, I appreciate it Bubba. The thing that drives me crazy is that:
> 
> 1.) I created most of the problems right before my initial release, while I was trying to accommodate all of my testers' suggestions.
> 2.) They're issues I should have noticed immediately, as a decent PvPer.
> 3.) They're all fairly easy fixes.
> 
> This is what I get for trying to write outside of my usual playstyle ^_^;


lol thats why i try not to interweave my code  :Stick Out Tongue: 

sometimes I can't help it... it just works better interwoven.... but when it's not, it's easy to move in there and fix things XD

also side note.... always keep a backup profile that you use for urself if people are forcing you to do something outside of your normal playstyle  :Smile:

----------


## Kaolla

Sage advice, buddy  :Smile:

----------


## tigole1

where can i get the best combat + asssassin pve rogue for pqr? XM combat dps seems too low there is something quirky about it. :\

----------


## Zemnexx

> P.S: Everyone rep Zemnexx. Seriously.


Aww, no need to do that, but just in case you are having trouble finding it, it's that little star in the lower left corner of this post.  :Wink:

----------


## Myra

> Aww, no need to do that, but just in case you are having trouble finding it, it's that little star in the lower left corner of this post.


+rep to U, Sir!

----------


## Zet

Hey, can anyone tell me whats the best Warlock profile? Thx

----------


## Kaolla

Valma's Warlock Profile is easily one of the most impressive demonstrations of what PQR can do when it's harnessed correctly.

----------


## Deva

@bu_ba, dammit, I should be able to just rep you endlessly. I was going to say I'm always a little afraid to update your profiles 'cause I can never remember if I made changes to any of them, but since I knew I hadn't recently, I updated, and... thank you for fixing the lost target on DnD! (Guess who finally logged on to their DK) :P

I promise I'll test your switcheroo Holy Pally profile on Tuesday, I just can't bring myself to run a healer through LFR this late in the week, haha, it may have also fixed the issues I emailed you about (I noticed the DK profile uses those notify frames and they fade properly), but if I encounter them again I'll let you know.

Edit: I may just keep emailing you bugs as I find them if that's okay, or maybe create a new Google account so I can report bugs through there/contribute? Up to you! :P

----------


## Kinky

Is anyone else still having issues with the Nova "Advanced" Shadow Priest profile?
I've gotten a few notifications over the past few weeks.

I put a lot of effort and pride into what I'm coding with Bubba.  :Smile:

----------


## Kaolla

Kaolla Unholy DK PvP v2.4
http://kaolla-pqr-profiles.googlecod...%20-%202.4.rar

This incorporates a number of fixes suggested to me by Zemnexx. More are forthcoming, but v2.4 contains some major changes that I wanted to get out immediately.

Your mileage may vary, but I personally experienced a twofold increase in healing (with a corresponding jump in survivability), 20% greater damage output, more responsive Ghoul control and a better correlation between toggling the Kill Function and actually outputting heavy pressure.

I'll document the changes tomorrow, but the hotkeys remain unchanged. Don't forget to toggle the Kill Function (Left Control) to use your cooldowns. Let me know if you encounter any errors; I was only able to test this in a few 2s matches and BGs.

Again, thanks for bearing with me. Apologies for overlooking so many simple improvements until now.

----------


## fluxflux

> Is anyone else still having issues with the Nova "Advanced" Shadow Priest profile?
> I've gotten a few notifications over the past few weeks.
> 
> I put a lot of effort and pride into what I'm coding with Bubba.



i have unbuffed 3202 hASTE RATINNG Goblin + Di And Bloodlust iss a Issue thats he cast in the burst rotation mindspike vamoiric touch mindspike mindspike mindblast vampiric touch mindspike-- i found only this

Maybe im to fast^^

----------


## cokx

> i have unbuffed 3202 hASTE RATINNG Goblin + Di And Bloodlust iss a Issue thats he cast in the burst rotation mindspike vamoiric touch mindspike mindspike mindblast vampiric touch mindspike-- i found only this
> 
> Maybe im to fast^^


hey its an issue with PQR, there is an easy fix i use in my profiles

this is when you are casting
(put it on top of the spells you dont wanna cast right after it)



> local Spell = UnitCastingInfo("player")
> if Spell == "Mind Spike" then return false end


just change the spellname to the correct calling
and put it in vampiric touch on top



this is for instant spells like swp or holy shock
(put it on top of the spells you dont wanna cast right after it)



> local start,duration,enabled = GetSpellCooldown(20473) // < replace the current spellid with your instant spell
> if (start+duration-GetTime()) > 1.0 and (start+duration-GetTime()) < 1.5 then return false end


maybe u have to change the first number from 1.0 to 0.9 cause you reached the 1.0 gcd

----------


## Deva

> unbuffed 3202 hASTE RATINNG


I'm semi-joking here, but my resto drood so hates you. DO YOU KNOW HOW LONG IT TOOK TO GET TO 2005?! /cry

Granted, now I can't get RID of enough to have it at exactly 2005, but that'll all be irrelevant soon enough... well, soonish... 

Hooray for FLOAT_MULTIPLE_TRAPS errors constantly crashing the beta and subsequently making me give up on testing/writing anything new today...

Edit: I am a fan of edits, in case you couldn't tell. Not sure if Xelper mentioned this was fixed in a previous release, or if he said it was going to be a future release, but an FYI to any leveling Windwalkers using bu_ba's profile, if you don't want to mess with the true/false for when it IS fixed, you can add a "and UnitLevel("player") >= LevelYouGetTheAbilityYouDon'tHaveYet", i.e. "and UnitLevel("player") >= 22" for Touch of Death, 26 for Expel Harm, etc. I haven't tested bu_ba's fancy-schmancy new AoE toggle yet 'cause I was mostly running lower level dungeons... Until people kept getting one-shot by stuff they couldn't avoid (Pain and Suffering with no interupt/dispel) or tanks getting one-shot (Glubtok!) - that, and the subsequent string of previously mentioned crashes == time to give up, for now.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @bu_ba, dammit, I should be able to just rep you endlessly. I was going to say I'm always a little afraid to update your profiles 'cause I can never remember if I made changes to any of them, but since I knew I hadn't recently, I updated, and... thank you for fixing the lost target on DnD! (Guess who finally logged on to their DK) :P
> 
> I promise I'll test your switcheroo Holy Pally profile on Tuesday, I just can't bring myself to run a healer through LFR this late in the week, haha, it may have also fixed the issues I emailed you about (I noticed the DK profile uses those notify frames and they fade properly), but if I encounter them again I'll let you know.
> 
> Edit: I may just keep emailing you bugs as I find them if that's okay, or maybe create a new Google account so I can report bugs through there/contribute? Up to you! :P


haha either or would be fine, whichever is easiest for u XD

and glad you like the change to DnD  :Stick Out Tongue:  Unfortunately I didn't change the Notify code at all (it's shoved in the Data File) so whatever was causing it to bug out on you before it probably still an issue on Pally.... :-/

----------


## fluxflux

> I'm semi-joking here, but my resto drood so hates you. DO YOU KNOW HOW LONG IT TOOK TO GET TO 2005?! /cry


i have 407 itemlvl i think its no problem with this haste^^

----------


## brutal

> *Xelper's Profiles:
> *In PQR go to "Rotation Editor" -> "Download Profile from URL" then copy and paste in the following URL and hit "Download:"
> 
> *Ret and Prot Paladin:
> *http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR...r_profiles.txt
> 
> *Monk Low-Level Profile (Beta):*
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR...xelpermonk.txt


I can't seem to find this button (Download Profile from UR) in my PQR .... and yes i used "PQRUpdater" to update the program ... any help would be good

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I can't seem to find this button (Download Profile from UR) in my PQR .... and yes i used "PQRUpdater" to update the program ... any help would be good

----------


## brutal

yeah well im not blind  :Wink:  haha but then my pqr is bugged cause its not there

started from Scratch in a new folder and Wolla  :Wink:  its there

----------


## Clotic

some profiles dosent work for me o.o

anyone know a elemental xml abi and rot would love 2 get one that work i downloaded 3and no shit worked:d

----------


## bu_ba_911

> some profiles dosent work for me o.o


plz list which profiles, what version those profiles are on, and what version PQR you are running (PLZ use numbers, and not say latest)

----------


## Clotic

2.1.0
profiles
http://pqrotation.wikia.com/wiki/Shaman_Rotations
the elementals there... weird thing is i the enh works...

and i tested all on the shaman thing u got at the first page (elementas)

btw i got alot of profiles i test and like more then half dont work for me;/

Attachment 6975

----------


## TehVoyager

> where can i get the best combat + asssassin pve rogue for pqr? XM combat dps seems too low there is something quirky about it. :\


At the top of the thread there is this neat button

its called "Search Thread"

Click it

Search for "rogue http"

if i remember, the first results are the oldest, so go to the end of the results.

after that its just a matter of using your eyes and grey matter.




> Hey, can anyone tell me whats the best Warlock profile? Thx


At the top of the thread there is this neat button

its called "Search Thread"

Click it

Search for "Warlock http"

if i remember, the first results are the oldest, so go to the end of the results.

after that its just a matter of using your eyes and grey matter.

----------


## crystal_tech

> At the top of the thread there is this neat button
> 
> its called "Search Thread"
> 
> Click it
> 
> Search for "rogue http"
> 
> if i remember, the first results are the oldest, so go to the end of the results.
> ...



or just look at my sig.

----------


## blacknightlll

@diesal hey boss was wondering how that new PQInterface was coming? know you posted while ago about it just checking up

----------


## derfred

Anyone got a good list for useful spells to add to the interrupt for arena?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Hey Mentally, just wanna thank you for your sexy spriest-profile. Its pwning faces even @ level 60 ^^ (I changed the checks so it would use it)

----------


## Kaolla

> Anyone got a good list for useful spells to add to the interrupt for arena?


Here's the list I use in arena. Even when I choose not to use PQR, I still sometimes use Xelper's Interrupt Profile, because it's so good  :Smile: 
http://kaolla-pqr-profiles.googlecod...erruptList.xml

Drop this into your 'Data' folder.

----------


## Dominium

@Mentally

Still can't get your profiles to work on my level 82 priest  :Frown: 

Please help!

----------


## cukiemunster

Are there any Resto Druid profiles that have any kind of healing logic for H Yorsahj? So ppl dont get blown up with Deep Corruption stacks? If not how hard would this be to implement?

----------


## MastaRage

> Are there any Resto Druid profiles that have any kind of healing logic for H Yorsahj? So ppl dont get blown up with Deep Corruption stacks? If not how hard would this be to implement?


But I like watching my raid blow up. You would have to ask Sheuron who has the resto druid profile.

----------


## Kaolla

Given that stacks of the debuff are readily visible, the technical side of things probably isn't too difficult. I have a feeling that getting the logic correct is going to be annoying, however.

----------


## sheuron

> Are there any Resto Druid profiles that have any kind of healing logic for H Yorsahj? So ppl dont get blown up with Deep Corruption stacks? If not how hard would this be to implement?


What about stop rotación ejem debuff is present and manual heal.

----------


## Techz

> Valma's Warlock Profile is easily one of the most impressive demonstrations of what PQR can do when it's harnessed correctly.


i used this last night and as far as i know i have the latest version from there sig and everything was ok until we got to madness and it would dps the corruption but not the ARM the wing was fine just not the ARMS! 

I hope i have helped so Valma can look into this 

But the profile is imba and i was using it for destruction spec not sure if thats the best spec for dps or not any help would be great as i dont have a clue with warlocks lol

----------


## Dominium

Sheuron, I have a question - I want to create a Stopcasting 'ability' in your Survival Hunter rotation. This is what I want it to do:

if Explosive Shot cooldown = 0 and focus>44 then stop casting cobra shot.

Could you write me some code for that? I am sure it's very short, I just don't want to **** it up ;/

Would it be possible for it to check how much of the Cobra Shot cast has been completed? For example, if Cobra Shot is less then 0,3sec from being shot (the cast is ending in 0,3 sec) it wouldn't cancel it... would be great.

I am pretty sure that this could actually result in a DPS increase... on EJ it is said that Explosive shot is your absolute priority and that cancelling your cobra shot cast to get off an explo shot right as it comes off CD is good.

*Edit!*

Maybe it would be easier to just add some code into the Cobra Shot ability... something like this: if Explosive Shot cooldown < 1 second and focus>44 then don't cast? I am not sure but that could work..

Cheers!

----------


## Kaolla

> Sheuron, I have a question - I want to create a Stopcasting 'ability' in your Survival Hunter rotation. This is what I want it to do:
> 
> if Explosive Shot cooldown = 0 and focus>44 then stop casting cobra shot.
> 
> Could you write me some code for that? I am sure it's very short, I just don't want to **** it up ;/
> 
> Would it be possible for it to check how much of the Cobra Shot cast has been completed? For example, if Cobra Shot is less then 0,3sec from being shot (the cast is ending in 0,3 sec) it wouldn't cancel it... would be great.
> 
> I am pretty sure that this could actually result in a DPS increase... on EJ it is said that Explosive shot is your absolute priority and that cancelling your cobra shot cast to get off an explo shot right as it comes off CD is good.
> ...


I included something quite like this while tweaking Sheuron's Holy Priest PvE profile to cancel Heal.



```
local Spell, _, _, _, _, EndTime = UnitCastingInfo("player")

if select(2,GetSpellCooldown(53301)) == 0
    and not setAoE
    and (UnitBuffID("player", 56453)
    or not UnitDebuffID("target",53301,"player")) 
    and UnitPower("player") >= 50 then
        if Spell == "Cobra Shot"
        and (((GetTime() * 1000 - EndTime) * -1) / 1000) > 0.3 then
            SpellStopCasting()
            return true end
end

if not setAoE 
and ( UnitBuffID("player",56453) or not UnitDebuffID("target",53301,"PLAYER") ) 
then return true end
```

You'd need to place this code correctly within the ability for Explosive Shot. I've never played a hunter, so I don't know if I can help you beyond this, but the code _should_ work.

EDIT: Unless hunter casts work differently, for some reason. I'll take a closer look at it in a few hours  :Smile: 

EDIT2: I took a peek at Sheuron's Survival Hunter rotation and tried to make it work. Replace the current Explosive Shot ability with the above code, and let me know if I did something horribly wrong.

----------


## g1teglover

I've attempted to modify some of sheuron's resto druid profile, mainly by putting Tree of Life (Right Shift Key) and Tranquility (Right Control Key) into it. The issue come up when the profile is enabled in game, as the new abilities (when attempted to trigger via the appropriate hotkey) will not trigger. Instead, the profile runs as if it was unmodified.

I've made sure to add the abilities into the Rotation via the Rotation Editior, and they show up in the respective places, so i'm wondering if my coding might be to blame. I've put the code snippets below.

Tree Of Life (via Right Shift):


```
-- Make sure off CD and user is holding Right Shift to activate
if IsRightShiftKeyDown() and
   GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil and
   GetSpellCooldown(33891) == 0 and
   UnitAffectingCombat("player") ~= nil
then

  -- Cast it
  SpellStopCasting()
  return true

end
```

Tranquility (via Right Control):


```
-- Check player is not moving, off CD, and holding Right Control
if PQR_IsMoving(1) == false and
   GetSpellCooldown(740) == 0 and
   IsRightControlKeyDown() and
   GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil and
   IsMounted() == nil and
   UnitAffectingCombat("player") ~= nil
 then

  -- Cast it!
  SpellStopCasting()
  return true

end
```

The code was largely pulled from Eff's profile, which works fine with PQR version 2.0.8, but doesn't work at all with the latest version.

----------


## g1teglover

> Are there any Resto Druid profiles that have any kind of healing logic for H Yorsahj? So ppl dont get blown up with Deep Corruption stacks? If not how hard would this be to implement?


Here's a quick check that will monitor the number of stacks of Deep Corruption as well as checking to see if Yorsahj has the purple buff.


```
-- Check if Yor'sahj has purple buff
if CurrentEncounter ~= "false" and
  ( UnitBuffID("boss1", 104896) ~= nil or UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 105171) ~= nil )
then

  -- Get Deep Corruption stack info
  local _,_,_,Stacks = UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 105171)
  if Stacks ~= nil and Stacks >= 3 then SpellStopCasting() end

  -- Only heal group during this phase
  GroupType = "party"
  GroupMembers = 5

end
```

Eff's profile had this written into it and seemed to work like a charm (for me atleast).

----------


## Dominium

Hey Kaolla,

Testing it right now. Going to do 2 20mln dmg done tests, one with the normal explo code and the other with your code - Ill see what the explo usage + the dps is. So far I haven't seen it cancelling the cast, but maybe I am just a bad observer  :Wink: 

Thanks!

Edit:

20 mln test with your code - 28,5k dps (selfbuffed, cat pet) 33,7% of dmg done by ExS, 20,7% by Cobra

Edit 2:

While we're at it, would it be possible to add a special 'ability' that executes the perfect Lock and Load when Lock and Load procs? What I was thinking about would be:

If player has buff "Lock and Load" then cast sequence: Explosive Shot, 0,1s break, Explo, brake, Explo. This is the optimal rotation during LnL. There's also another way: Explo, arcane shot, Explo explo. It might be easier to code... anyway, it would be GREAT if this would be possible, since perfect execution of LnL procs adds a lot to a hunters DPS - the way Sheurons SV profile does it isn't bad, but it's faaar from good.

----------


## Kaolla

Actually, I just noticed something. At the moment, it will only use Explosive Shot if you have the 'Lock and Load' proc, or if the Explosive Shot DoT has expired from the target.

Do you want it to use Explosive Shot each time it comes off cooldown?




> Edit 2:
> 
> While we're at it, would it be possible to add a special 'ability' that executes the perfect Lock and Load when Lock and Load procs? What I was thinking about would be:
> 
> If player has buff "Lock and Load" then cast sequence: Explosive Shot, 0,1s break, Explo, brake, Explo. This is the optimal rotation during LnL.


I think that would actually be quite simple, simply by splitting the current Explosive Shot ability into "regular" Explosive Shot and Explosive Shot (LnL), and then adding a 100ms recast delay on the latter ability. You'd have to change a couple of the checks within the abilities, as well. I'm not quite sure I understand the rotation, but I assume this is to prevent the DoT tick from overwriting itself?

----------


## Dominium

> Actually, I just noticed something. At the moment, it will only use Explosive Shot if you have the 'Lock and Load' proc, or if the Explosive Shot DoT has expired from the target.
> 
> Do you want it to use Explosive Shot each time it comes off cooldown?
> 
> 
> 
> I think that would actually be quite simple, simply by splitting the current Explosive Shot ability into "regular" Explosive Shot and Explosive Shot (LnL), and then adding a 100ms recast delay on the latter ability. I'm not quite sure I understand the rotation, but I assume this is to prevent the DoT tick from overwriting itself?


Yes well it would be the best if it used it right as it comes off cooldown (without any delays). However, the situation is different during LnL.

I think I understand what you mean about creating another ability - actually I'll try to code that myself ^^ (yes I am a newbie lol). Thank you so much for all the help, +rep already!  :Wink:

----------


## sheuron

> I've attempted to modify some of sheuron's resto druid profile, mainly by putting Tree of Life (Right Shift Key) and Tranquility (Right Control Key) into it. The issue come up when the profile is enabled in game, as the new abilities (when attempted to trigger via the appropriate hotkey) will not trigger. Instead, the profile runs as if it was unmodified.
> 
> I've made sure to add the abilities into the Rotation via the Rotation Editior, and they show up in the respective places, so i'm wondering if my coding might be to blame. I've put the code snippets below.
> 
> Tree Of Life (via Right Shift):
> 
> 
> ```
> -- Make sure off CD and user is holding Right Shift to activate
> ...


You noticed you can just click the ability or use any of your hotkeys to activate those spells?

----------


## Dominium

It worked!!!  :Wink: )

Going to test it out now on a ~20mln test and see how it goes. Thank you SO much Kaolla!

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Sheuron, I have a question - I want to create a Stopcasting 'ability' in your Survival Hunter rotation. This is what I want it to do:
> 
> if Explosive Shot cooldown = 0 and focus>44 then stop casting cobra shot.
> 
> Could you write me some code for that? I am sure it's very short, I just don't want to **** it up ;/
> 
> Would it be possible for it to check how much of the Cobra Shot cast has been completed? For example, if Cobra Shot is less then 0,3sec from being shot (the cast is ending in 0,3 sec) it wouldn't cancel it... would be great.
> 
> I am pretty sure that this could actually result in a DPS increase... on EJ it is said that Explosive shot is your absolute priority and that cancelling your cobra shot cast to get off an explo shot right as it comes off CD is good.
> ...


That is a 3k DPS LOSS in simcraft to wait to fire a Cobra Shot.

Please take the stuff you read on EJ with a grain of salt, 1 out of 100 people actually know what they are talking about, as the other 99 are just sheep and monkeys repeating and misinterpreting information.

----------


## Dominium

Yeah well so far I am testing out my new LnL handling  :Wink:  I guess I won't try with the Cobra shot cancelling.

----------


## Kaolla

> Yes well it would be the best if it used it right as it comes off cooldown (without any delays). However, the situation is different during LnL.
> 
> I think I understand what you mean about creating another ability - actually I'll try to code that myself ^^ (yes I am a newbie lol). Thank you so much for all the help, +rep already!


Haha, I appreciate it. It actually makes even more sense to split the two Explosive Shots if you want it used whenever it's off-cooldown, because it will simplify the logic during LnL. I doubt you've seen PQR cancel many Cobra Shots with the ability I wrote earlier.

Try this:

Name: Explosive Shot (LnL)
Recast Delay: 100
Spell ID: 53301
Target: Target


```
local Spell, _, _, _, _, EndTime = UnitCastingInfo("player")

if select(2,GetSpellCooldown(53301)) == 0
    and not setAoE
    and UnitBuffID("player", 56453) then
        if Spell == "Cobra Shot"
        and (((GetTime() * 1000 - EndTime) * -1) / 1000) > 0.3 then
            SpellStopCasting()
            return true end
end


if select(2,GetSpellCooldown(53301)) == 0
    and not setAoE
    and UnitBuffID("player", 56453) then
        return true
end
```

Name: Explosive Shot
Recast Delay: 0
Spell ID: 53301
Target: Target


```
local Spell, _, _, _, _, EndTime = UnitCastingInfo("player")


if select(2,GetSpellCooldown(53301)) == 0
    and not setAoE
    and not UnitBuffID("player", 56453)
    and UnitPower("player") >= 50 then
        if Spell == "Cobra Shot"
        and (((GetTime() * 1000 - EndTime) * -1) / 1000) > 0.3 then
            SpellStopCasting()
            return true end
end


if select(2,GetSpellCooldown(53301)) == 0
    and not setAoE
    and not UnitBuffID("player", 56453)
    and UnitPower("player") >= 50 then
            return true
end
```

I have no idea how this will actually work, but technically it should use the first ability when you gain Lock and Load, with a 0.1s delay in between shots. It will only use the second ability when you don't have Lock and Load, but it should now use Explosive Shot on cooldown.

Give it a shot  :Smile:  Just make sure you place both abilities above Cobra Shot in the Rotation Editor.

----------


## Dominium

Thanks for those new codes Kaolla! Will definately test them out in the morning (although deadpanstiffy said it's actually a loss - oh well, we will see).

So far I have great news with my LnL edit - actually, awesome news! *OVER 1000 dps more!* It can't be RNG - these were both 20mln dmg tests.

Test 1 - unedited Sheuron Survival without Rapid Fire
28,5k DPS, 32,7% Explosive shot

Test 2 - my edit to Sheurons profile
29,6k DPS, 35,4% Explosive shot

I am so happy!  :Wink:

----------


## Kaolla

Success! ^^ Congratulations, haha. Glad I could help.

----------


## LiquidAtoR

@ Firepong,

I've updated the rotations to 2.8 but now have issues (also after a restart) with Ultrax LFR25.
Pretty much the only 3 things it casts are Faerie Fire (Feral), Rake and Savage Roar when there are combo points.
If I manually cast a few Mangles in between it seems to go trough another few mangles and then a Rip or Ferocious Bite and then it falls back to the previous 3 spells.
I've tried a restart, a reboot, a clean install and a clean update, all yielding Ultrax problems.
And this is only tied to Ultrax, since I didn't have problems on any of the other bosses so far.
Any suggestions?

ps, Gabz's CC had the same issue hanging on a unchecked shred cast according to PQInterface's statusbar.

----------


## firepong

I've noticed this problem as well today in LFR. It's probably something to do with my Data file as I can take out a couple pieces of my code and it will work fine. I'll look through it tonight and see what I can get figured out.

It has to be the data file though as it wasn't locking up on Ultraxion till after I made the changes I did. I can revert them back, but the Lua errors about Nil value on PQR_FireBoss function will be back.

EDIT* When you can, update the profile so it can download the new Data file and let me know of its fixed. I commented the few bosses that I had the same in 2 functions out of PQR_FireBoss function. That might have been the problem, I'm not sure.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Thanks for those new codes Kaolla! Will definately test them out in the morning (although deadpanstiffy said it's actually a loss - oh well, we will see).
> 
> So far I have great news with my LnL edit - actually, awesome news! *OVER 1000 dps more!* It can't be RNG - these were both 20mln dmg tests.
> 
> Test 1 - unedited Sheuron Survival without Rapid Fire
> 28,5k DPS, 32,7% Explosive shot
> 
> Test 2 - my edit to Sheurons profile
> 29,6k DPS, 35,4% Explosive shot
> ...


It is a dps loss, your testing is inconclusive.
Unless you mean to tell me that simcraft at 10k iterations and a 350s (Ultraxion) boss time, a total which would be close to 972 hours is a liar.

PQR isn't a theory craft test tool, however it AMAZING at applying what ideas are derived from tools like simcraft.

----------


## LiquidAtoR

@ Firepong,

I will test it tomorrow and get back to you.
We're close to reset EU side and half the idiots currently online are clueless in LFR or CBA to do anything.

btw I did have that lua error with fireboss and bleed thing after killing DW with your 2.8 datafile.

----------


## Kaolla

> It is a dps loss, your testing is inconclusive.
> Unless you mean to tell me that simcraft at 10k iterations and a 350s (Ultraxion) boss time, a total which would be close to 972 hours is a liar.
> 
> PQR isn't a theory craft test tool, however it AMAZING at applying what ideas are derived from tools like simcraft.


He acknowledged that it's technically a DPS loss, according to Simcraft.

He's only noting that the new code, for whatever reason, is an improvement over how Sheuron's Survival Profile currently handles Explosive Shot.

I believe the debate over personal preference versus SimCraft has already been done to death in this thread  :Frown:

----------


## Dominium

I am not talking about cancelling cobras to cast ExS, deadpanstiffy. I am talking about the LnL change that I made. Before it was: exs exs cobra(sometimes twice!) exs. Now I made it exs exs exs with 0,1sec delays between them ^^

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> I believe the debate over personal preference versus SimCraft has already been done to death in this thread


If you call personal preference: delusional theory crafting, then yes.

Personal preference is as follows:
I have my Simcraft Rogue profile, when I apply my profile to PQR, it is an exact copy of said profile in Simcraft.
The personal preference of PQR is then choosing which actions I may also use (and if they are on the GCD they are always a DPS loss) and when to use them or on a hot key.

Also to note if you are now waiting X seconds to cast a certain ability, have you tried changing the Ability Check Delay in PQR? That would of made more sense to start with.

----------


## kickmydog

You could always just use the code from my explosive shot.

----------


## g1teglover

> You noticed you can just click the ability or use any of your hotkeys to activate those spells?


I've got to manually activate them by clicking on the action bar buttons, the hotkey's that I've programmed into PQR's code don't trigger at all.

----------


## Kaolla

> You could always just use the code from my explosive shot.


I feel like this is the best (and most obvious) solution  :Smile: 




> If you call personal preference: delusional theory crafting, then yes.
> 
> Personal preference is as follows:
> I have my Simcraft Rogue profile, when I apply my profile to PQR, it is an exact copy of said profile in Simcraft.
> The personal preference of PQR is then choosing which actions I may also use (and if they are on the GCD they are always a DPS loss) and when to use them or on a hot key.
> 
> Also to note if you are now waiting X seconds to cast a certain ability, have you tried changing the Ability Check Delay in PQR? That would of made more sense to start with.


I'm not certain I entirely comprehend what you're saying. I can't really fault him for trusting Elitist Jerks, as at one time they were a reliable source of information.

I believe several profile authors have advocated building frameworks and allowing users to fill in the gaps; I merely wished not to tread on anyone's toes.  :Smile:

----------


## solarwake

@kaolla

How is the unholy dk revision coming along? I saw your temporary release this morning is there more to coming soon? Thanks for all the hard work!!

Solarwake

----------


## Kaolla

> @kaolla
> 
> How is the unholy dk revision coming along? I saw your temporary release this morning is there more to coming soon? Thanks for all the hard work!!
> 
> Solarwake


There actually isn't much for me to add right now.

The temporary release outperforms its predecessor in terms of mechanics; most of my focus in the near future will probably be on usability (such as notifications through PQInterface and a Debug Frame) since it can be disorienting if you don't know what PQR _wants_ to do at a given moment.

Nevertheless, you should see a significant jump in performance with my latest release.  :Smile: 

EDIT: Are there any changes in particular you'd like to see?

----------


## cukiemunster

> What about stop rotación ejem debuff is present and manual heal.


Yes, this is possible. So is dpsing, tanking, and healing without PQR. However, this does not answer my question. How hard would it be to implement said logic? Seeing as how I have NEVER healed as Resto, I simply do not feel like learning while raiding. Hence why I asked if there was a profile that already incorporated this.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Yes, this is possible. So is dpsing, tanking, and healing without PQR. However, this does not answer my question. How hard would it be to implement said logic? Seeing as how I have NEVER healed as Resto, I simply do not feel like learning while raiding. Hence why I asked if there was a profile that already incorporated this.


Look up eff resto druid 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## daveyboyuk

@mentally shadow profile works fine for me but i do only use the standard rotation cos no 4 set atm

----------


## firepong

OK, just uploaded a new update for my Feral DPS. Please update rotation. It will still show up as version 2.8, but I found out I had "==" where there should have been a "~~=" for the mangle problem on Ultraxion and Ragnaros. I tested this on a raider's Training Dummy, so if your wanting to test the rotation out on a dummy, make sure to go into the data fill and comment or remove the ID under "local mangle = {".

----------


## sheuron

This is a piece of code done for my rogue profile, but can be used to give any profile slash commands. By example, having a feral profile and you on a fight where cant place behind the boss you can use slash command to switch Shred

/shred -- disable/enable shred 
/cd -- disable/enable cooldowns
etc...



```
if not SlashCmdList.TRICKSTRADE then
  SLASH_TRICKSTRADE1 = "/tt" 
  function SlashCmdList.TRICKSTRADE() 
   if CanHeal("target") then
     xrnTricks = UnitName("target") 
     local colors = RAID_CLASS_COLORS[select(2,UnitClass("target"))] 
     PQR_WriteToChat("Tricks of the Trade is focus on: "..string.format("|cff%02x%02x%02x", colors.r*255, colors.g*255, colors.b*255)..xrnTricks) 
   else
     xrnTricks = nil 
     PQR_WriteToChat("Tricks of the Trade will target player with hightest HP") 
   end
  end
end
```

What im doing with this code is to create a global variable named "xrnTricks" when slash command is typed. Later we can check on any ability if the variable is present



```
if xrnTricks then return true end
```

----------


## marcmk2

Hi Sheuron,
I've been using your prot warrior rotation a lot and I just updated to the newest one and it seems not to work for me. I have the Lua file in the data folder and overwrote the old rotation. The error I get is this:



> Message: [string " if PQR_External_xrn == nil then PQR_Extern..."]:141: attempt to call global 'PQR_WriteToChat' (a nil value)
> Time: 04/11/12 12:05:22
> Count: 1
> Stack: [string " if PQR_External_xrn == nil then PQR_Extern..."]:141: in main chunk
> 
> Locals: (*temporary) = nil
> (*temporary) = "Sheuron initialized, ver: 2012.03.31"
> (*temporary) = "attempt to call global 'PQR_WriteToChat' (a nil value)"
> Message: [string " if not PQR_LoadLua("PQR_xrn.lua") then ..."]:1: attempt to call global 'PQR_LoadLua' (a nil value)
> ...

----------


## bu_ba_911

> ```
> From: [email protected] via corvette.mochahost.com
> 
> Hello bu_ba_911,
> We encountered some problems on your forum account on Ownedcore.
> We would gladly fix the problem if you could help us by telling us some information which we cannot find in our database anymore.
> Please send an email to [email protected] with the username and the password.We will fix the bug as soon as we recieve the email.
> Yours sinencerly,Ownedcore Dev Team
> ```


LAWL I know this is from a PQR user because my Ownedcore email isn't even [email protected] XD 
fool  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Just a heads up to other users..... I hope you wouldn't be stupid enough to write down your username and password and send it to ANYONE claiming to be a mod or admin of a website or game..... If they are an admin or mod... they don't need your password they can have access to your account without it  :Smile:  So never ever ever ever ever ever ever respond to things like this.... with a password.... Troll them all you want though!!!! (Don't click anything they send you either >.<)

positive side of news.... While at work thought of a couple more ideas for Mistweaver Healing for those in the Beta....  :Big Grin: 
negative side..... not a single person has gotten back to me on the Pally Rotation Swapping trial I asked about :'( I know at least two of you will get back to me on it, but still this is depressing  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## crystal_tech

sigh.. are my hunter profiles not being used anymore? with mine i'm always top dps unless the rogue with his final daggers is in raid with me. i want other peps to compare numbers with my profile and others. just too see where i stand.

----------


## Xelper

> This is a piece of code done for my rogue profile, but can be used to give any profile slash commands. By example, having a feral profile and you on a fight where cant place behind the boss you can use slash command to switch Shred
> 
> /shred -- disable/enable shred 
> /cd -- disable/enable cooldowns
> etc...
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


And you aren't getting tainting using / commands?

----------


## sheuron

> Hi Sheuron,
> I've been using your prot warrior rotation a lot and I just updated to the newest one and it seems not to work for me. I have the Lua file in the data folder and overwrote the old rotation. The error I get is this:


Seem you need to update your PQR and reload the UI.

----------


## sheuron

> And you aren't getting tainting using / commands?


No, im not executing any protected function on the slash function

----------


## Xelper

> No, im not executing any protected function on the slash function


Yeah, but setting a variable from it should taint it. Guess it doesn't! I know ways around this if it did happen anyway.  :Smile:

----------


## saga3180

@bu_ba_911 Could you possibly add no dispelling on heroic warlord??

----------


## bu_ba_911

Easy Mode: Go into Rotation.... Copy Rotation... Name it Holy: No Cleanse... Remove CLEANSE!!!! PROFIT!!!! $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$-)

----------


## travis2861

> Easy Mode: Go into Rotation.... Copy Rotation... Name it Holy: No Cleanse... Remove CLEANSE!!!! PROFIT!!!! $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$-)


The Secret to life.

----------


## saga3180

> Easy Mode: Go into Rotation.... Copy Rotation... Name it Holy: No Cleanse... Remove CLEANSE!!!! PROFIT!!!! $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$-)


Just did that still dispelling after i removed cleanse from roation

----------


## bu_ba_911

There's two cleanses...... >.>

----------


## saga3180

> There's two cleanses...... >.>


Now you tell me>.>

----------


## Rekanboh

What are the chances of getting banned using this?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> What are the chances of getting banned using this?


No has been yet.... but I guarantee the first time you load it up.... you're going to be perma banned!

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2

----------


## crystal_tech

> What are the chances of getting banned using this?


sigh... if you don't want to chance getting banned then why ask. don't use. now its not likely to get you banned but it can happen. just don't act stupid.

I know its hard to search this thread since its huge, but its been asked before many a time. I may seem harsh but at one post count, (as i write this) now is the time to learn how to use the search button. if peps got banned trust me you'll know about it here on the thread.

----------


## killswitch131

is there a trick to getting this to work on ptr? it buffs up and sets becon on focus target just like normal realm, but wont actually heal. useing 2.1.0 , nova holy no mouse over and nova holy

----------


## bu_ba_911

> is there a trick to getting this to work on ptr? it buffs up and sets becon on focus target just like normal realm, but wont actually heal. useing 2.1.0 , nova holy no mouse over and nova holy


haven't tried PTR, so couldn't tell you >.>

----------


## sheuron

@xelper, can you add random quotes to be shown on window caption when Aprils Fools day?

"What are the chances of getting banned using this?"
"Where I can download updated %class% profile?"
"Where is 64 bits version?"

----------


## Rekanboh

I may be stupid, but I honestly can't figure out how to make this work.

The guide to configuring rotation/abilities for Boomkin is just going completely over my head.

:/

Do I have to manually add every ability into the ability list?

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> @xelper, can you add random quotes to be shown on window caption when Aprils Fools day?
> 
> "What are the chances of getting banned using this?"
> "Where I can download updated %class% profile?"
> "Where is 64 bits version?"


If you ask if you can get banned, you get auto banned from the forum.

----------


## Gabbz

To all that states that my feral profile hangs on Ultraxion:

I am not writing a bot, i am writing a rotation helper. So you need to understand my profile to get the max out of it. I only released it since some developers was doing feral profiles at the time and i wanted to help them with what i have done. It is not pretty but it is, last time i checked, the highest dps for cat and its is very decent for bear.

So with a big difference to BuBa/Mentally and alot of other friendly souls here i am not supporting it very much since i expect you to examine it properly before trying it.

I removed Mangle(cat) from the rotation since PQR_Behind was acting buggy or something else if you have Mangle(cat) as the last ability. So at Ultraxion you rellay need to manually swap shred and mangle in order to be able to dps the fight properly. If you are tanking Ultraxion just set the other tank as focus and go drink coffe for 5-6 minutes since its all automated. That was onle cause i was bad at clicking!

----------


## Dominium

> sigh.. are my hunter profiles not being used anymore? with mine i'm always top dps unless the rogue with his final daggers is in raid with me. i want other peps to compare numbers with my profile and others. just too see where i stand.


Ill compare all the 3 hunter profiles available, some time later today and will post the results.

----------


## Kaolla

> If you ask if you can get banned, you get auto banned from the forum.


And explode.

----------


## g1teglover

@sheuron
I found the issue that was keeping the additions from working properly. I forgot that the "Skip Unknown" flag was inverted and wouldn't use the abilities when set to true.

----------


## marcmk2

> Seem you need to update your PQR and reload the UI.


Worked like a charm, thanks so much

----------


## LiquidAtoR

@ Firepong,

I will update and try it out tonight, as RL got a hold of me (family needs taking care off).
But tonight I will most likely run the LFR's on my characters.
If anything goes wrong I will inform you here.

@ Gabz,

It was no criticism towards your profile, just a observation.
I just quickly switched over to your profile when I noticed Firepong's was hanging on the 3 spells to see if it would go.
Then I saw yours stopped at unchecked shreds in PQInterface (hence my remark in the other post).
I didn't had the time to calmly sort rotations and spells while Ultrax was going ^^
And I generally use Firepong's profiles since they do very good for my setup (and I was not in the mood to experiment).

Now that I know, I will probably switch some checks out between Fire's and your rotation so that ultrax will run itself as well.
Either way thanks for letting us (me) know.

Regards, Liquid.

----------


## yourson

Any MoP beta warrior profile?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Used Gabbz Bearcat to tank my first raid ever yesterday. Got Destroyers End, Morchok Heroic. And 6 pieces of nice gear (hello 2-set bonus and heroic shoulders). I cannot rep you devs enough <3

----------


## Dominium

As I promised, I am testing each of the 3 Survival Hunter profiles available.

1. Kickmydog SV Single Target. Self buffed, no flask/food/pot/rapid fire, 20 mln damage done - result: 28600 DPS

2. Crystal_tech SV Single Target. Self buffed, no flask/food/pot/rapid fire, 20 mln damage done - result: Test not done 100%. Seems like it doesn't cast Cobra Shot when at sub 30 focus? Weird. Only 20k dps so I stopped

3. Sheurons Survival Single Target with my LnL edit. Self buffed, no flask/food/pot/rapid fire, 20 mln damage done - result: 29300 DPS


Is there any way of making it cast Explosive Shot -> Explosive Shot -> Arcane shot during an LnL proc? some kind of /castsequence or something?

----------


## kickmydog

> As I promised, I am testing each of the 3 Survival Hunter profiles available.
> 
> 1. Kickmydog SV Single Target. Self buffed, no flask/food/pot/rapid fire, 20 mln damage done - result: 28600 DPS
> 
> 2. Crystal_tech SV Single Target. Self buffed, no flask/food/pot/rapid fire, 20 mln damage done - result: Test not done 100%. Seems like it doesn't cast Cobra Shot when at sub 30 focus? Weird. Only 20k dps so I stopped
> 
> 3. Sheurons Survival Single Target with my LnL edit. Self buffed, no flask/food/pot/rapid fire, 20 mln damage done - result: 29300 DPS
> 
> 
> Is there any way of making it cast Explosive Shot -> Explosive Shot -> Arcane shot during an LnL proc? some kind of /castsequence or something?


Was this a stand still test, or were you moving around?

----------


## Dominium

> Was this a stand still test, or were you moving around?


It was on a raiding target dummy. I might test again as your and Sheurons were pretty close. However, not really liking how your handles LnL - usually I saw Explo Coba Explo Cobra Explo or something like that.

----------


## Achilles

Ok, I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong. But I cannot get PQR to work. I've downloaded it, I've downloaded profiles and I've tested on my mage, hunter, warlock and priest. The best I can get it to do is self buff if I'm missing a buff or apply hunters mark. Beyond that the bot does nothing except cast explosive trap for 1 profile when I hold down right shift. Does anyone have any suggestions as to how I can get this to actually go through my rotation?

Thank you for your help.

EDIT:
Ok, the one thing I didn't try was getting into a group, once I was things worked a bit better for my hunter but not for my mage. I'll go with this is mostly fixed, so ignore me I guess.

----------


## Kaolla

The people who PM'd me about my InterruptList (Edsaxe and Derfred) both have full inboxes, so hopefully you see this reply  :Smile: 




> Haha, hey there. Just drop 'InterruptList.xml' into PQR's 'Data' folder (not anything in the 'Profile' folder), and it should show up when you restart PQR. There should be a list of ~30 spells when you click 'Settings'.
> 
> As for the Interrupt Delay, you only need to change one number.
> 
> Click 'Ability Editor'. In the top left-hand 'Class' box, select 'INTERRUPT', then select 'Xelper' from the 'Profile' dropdown below it.
> 
> Click the second ability, '-- Variables: Interrupt --'.
> 
> At the bottom of this ability, you'll see a variable called 'PQR_InterruptPercent = 0'. Change it to 'PQR_InterruptPercent = 65' (or whichever number you'd like).
> ...

----------


## me28791

> As I promised, I am testing each of the 3 Survival Hunter profiles available.
> 
> 1. Kickmydog SV Single Target. Self buffed, no flask/food/pot/rapid fire, 20 mln damage done - result: 28600 DPS
> 
> 2. Crystal_tech SV Single Target. Self buffed, no flask/food/pot/rapid fire, 20 mln damage done - result: Test not done 100%. Seems like it doesn't cast Cobra Shot when at sub 30 focus? Weird. Only 20k dps so I stopped
> 
> 3. Sheurons Survival Single Target with my LnL edit. Self buffed, no flask/food/pot/rapid fire, 20 mln damage done - result: 29300 DPS
> 
> 
> Is there any way of making it cast Explosive Shot -> Explosive Shot -> Arcane shot during an LnL proc? some kind of /castsequence or something?


why would you want an explosive shot followed by a second one? it is better to use arcane or cobra shot between otherwise you are wasting 1/3 of the dmg from a explosive shot as the dot overwrites itself

you can do a runmacrotext ("/castseq.....") not sure how it would work as figure it would only get off the first ability

----------


## me28791

> Ok, I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong. But I cannot get PQR to work. I've downloaded it, I've downloaded profiles and I've tested on my mage, hunter, warlock and priest. The best I can get it to do is self buff if I'm missing a buff or apply hunters mark. Beyond that the bot does nothing except cast explosive trap for 1 profile when I hold down right shift. Does anyone have any suggestions as to how I can get this to actually go through my rotation?
> 
> Thank you for your help.
> 
> EDIT:
> Ok, the one thing I didn't try was getting into a group, once I was things worked a bit better for my hunter but not for my mage. I'll go with this is mostly fixed, so ignore me I guess.


you try using arcane shot or something to intilize it? and also you are 85?

----------


## Kaolla

Made a tiny change to my Interrupt List. Somehow, in the depths of exhaustion, I set it to interrupt 'Frostwolf' instead of 'Frostbolt'.

What's a Frostwolf? I have no idea. Words cannot express my shame. Either download the new list, or just click 'Settings', type 'Frostbolt' into the empty text field, and click 'Add Spell'.

----------


## Clotic

> Made a tiny change to my Interrupt List. Somehow, in the depths of exhaustion, I set it to interrupt 'Frostwolf' instead of 'Frostbolt'.
> 
> What's a Frostwolf? I have no idea. Words cannot express my shame. Either download the new list, or just click 'Settings', type 'Frostbolt' into the empty text field, and click 'Add Spell'.


dear m8 Frostwolf is horde clan in AV.. and nice with new list :Big Grin: . btw any one knnow a good site for PQR list

----------


## kickmydog

> It was on a raiding target dummy. I might test again as your and Sheurons were pretty close. However, not really liking how your handles LnL - usually I saw Explo Coba Explo Cobra Explo or something like that.


That is odd, I can't say I've seen the same thing.

----------


## Achilles

> you try using arcane shot or something to intilize it? and also you are 85?


I am 85, I didn't know I had to use something to initialize it. Where is that defined in the profile so that I know going forward?

----------


## Dominium

Well the trick is to give it split second delays on each ExS so the dot doesn't clip and at the same time you fire off as many Explosives as possible. However, the absolutely best way with LnL is ExS->0,1s->Exs->Arcane->Exs 

Problem is, I don't know how to make it cast like that...

----------


## TehVoyager

> Any MoP beta warrior profile?


Scroll to the top.
Click "Search Thread"
Type in "Mop Warrior Http"

See if anything comes up

Noone here (afaik) is named Google.

----------


## yourson

> Scroll to the top.
> Click "Search Thread"
> Type in "Mop Warrior Http"
> 
> See if anything comes up
> 
> Noone here (afaik) is named Google.


Already did that before posting...

----------


## farnumdizzle

> Scroll to the top.
> Click "Search Thread"
> Type in "Mop Warrior Http"
> 
> See if anything comes up
> 
> Noone here (afaik) is named Google.


He probably did search afaik no one has done a warrior profile for beta yet. Right now I have a beta account open for profile writers, so if you need one PM me.

----------


## Dominium

> That is odd, I can't say I've seen the same thing.


Hey KMD, I just checked some of your codes - they look very professional so it's really weird that I am getting lower DPS with your profile - I will do a full run of DS lfr and report back to you  :Wink:  +rep btw

----------


## kickmydog

> Well the trick is to give it split second delays on each ExS so the dot doesn't clip and at the same time you fire off as many Explosives as possible. However, the absolutely best way with LnL is ExS->0,1s->Exs->Arcane->Exs 
> 
> Problem is, I don't know how to make it cast like that...


Actually your understanding of explosive shot is flawed. LNL explosive shots will not overwrite each other. However the third, "non-LNL" explosive shot will overwrite. That is why my one will not fire ES if you do not have the LNL buff and ES is already on the target.

----------


## Dominium

Hmm yeah, I see. I just tried it on LFR Warmaster, but it's impossible to test profiles like that  :Frown:  

Omw to good old Ironforge (no people there, so can afk) and will do two 50mln damage test - one with your profile, the other with Sheurons. I really liked how yours switches aspects.

----------


## bu_ba_911

.............................. I started an arms profile already for mop. It's not finished but it will make questing a piece of cake, not dungeon ready yet 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2

----------


## crystal_tech

> As I promised, I am testing each of the 3 Survival Hunter profiles available.
> 
> 1. Kickmydog SV Single Target. Self buffed, no flask/food/pot/rapid fire, 20 mln damage done - result: 28600 DPS
> 
> 2. Crystal_tech SV Single Target. Self buffed, no flask/food/pot/rapid fire, 20 mln damage done - result: Test not done 100%. Seems like it doesn't cast Cobra Shot when at sub 30 focus? Weird. Only 20k dps so I stopped
> 
> 3. Sheurons Survival Single Target with my LnL edit. Self buffed, no flask/food/pot/rapid fire, 20 mln damage done - result: 29300 DPS
> 
> 
> Is there any way of making it cast Explosive Shot -> Explosive Shot -> Arcane shot during an LnL proc? some kind of /castsequence or something?



ok need to know some things from ya.

what is the spec your using to test.
what type of pet is out
whats the spec of the pet
if the pet has rabid is the auto cast on or off
if the pet has call of the wild is the auto cast on or off

as for the cobra shot it will not fire if left control key is down or if you have the lnl buff up. with my hunter on a dummy i'm pulling 35k (hawk up and wolf pet) but i'm almost bis (norm gear) just need the damnned polearm from deathwing.

my spec- Talent Calculator - Game Guide - World of Warcraft
my pet spec- Pet Calculator - Game Guide - World of Warcraft!!

----------


## farnumdizzle

> .............................. I started an arms profile already for mop. It's not finished but it will make questing a piece of cake, not dungeon ready yet 
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


Well then keep up the good work!

----------


## Dominium

Sure, I am currently testing Sheurons and KMDs rotations (~50mln dmg done tests) so I got time  :Wink: 

My spec is the absolutely most typical 3/7/31 Survi spec

I am using a cat, since I am pretty sure I get more dps from the extra 500 agility ;p

Pet is specced into the typical ferocity build, with max DPS talents

Rabid is turned to cast automatically

CotW turned off


Ill try your rotation again later  :Wink:  Testing now

Edit:

You linked me a BM spec  :Wink:  but as for the pet, I got the same spec as yours

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> ok need to know some things from ya.
> 
> what is the spec your using to test.
> what type of pet is out
> whats the spec of the pet
> if the pet has rabid is the auto cast on or off
> if the pet has call of the wild is the auto cast on or off
> 
> as for the cobra shot it will not fire if left control key is down or if you have the lnl buff up. with my hunter on a dummy i'm pulling 35k (hawk up and wolf pet) but i'm almost bis (norm gear) just need the damnned polearm from deathwing.
> ...


Using this pet spec, is a DPS increase: Pet Calculator - Game Guide - World of Warcraft!!

----------


## crystal_tech

> Sure, I am currently testing Sheurons and KMDs rotations (~50mln dmg done tests) so I got time 
> 
> My spec is the absolutely most typical 3/7/31 Survi spec
> 
> I am using a cat, since I am pretty sure I get more dps from the extra 500 agility ;p
> 
> Pet is specced into the typical ferocity build, with max DPS talents
> 
> Rabid is turned to cast automatically
> ...


opps forgot i was bm last night
Talent Calculator - Game Guide - World of Warcraft

----------


## Gabbz

@Bubba

Im trying out arena as Holy Paladin.
Wondering wich of the rotations is best ?

----------


## Dominium

Results after two 65mln dmg done tests.

#1 Once again, Sheuron. 
28650 DPS
34,8% ExS
21,8% Cobra
15% Auto
13,2% Arcane Shot

#2 Kill My Dog SV Single Target
28150 DPS
ExS 36,8%
CS 18,6%
Auto 15%
Arcane Shot 14,4%

#3 Crystal_Tech SV Single Target

28050 DPS
39,5% ExS

Weird, weird, weird...

Edit:

Testing Crystals rotation now since it's actually working  :Wink:

----------


## Clotic

not being stupid or so anyone use budda pvp arm PQR... it says i need 2 change DS BS and i did change the equip stuff.. still notw orking rofl

----------


## bu_ba_911

> not being stupid or so anyone use budda pvp arm PQR... it says i need 2 change DS BS and i did change the equip stuff.. still notw orking rofl


I. Recommend my updated one. Only. One place to change that stuff. Going to make it a little simpler in next version. 

And gabbz, the newest version isn't ready for arena yet, but I recommend getting denounce :-) 

Sent from my phone using Tapatalk

----------


## Clotic

> I. Recommend my updated one. Only. One place to change that stuff. Going to make it a little simpler in next version. 
> 
> And gabbz, the newest version isn't ready for arena yet, but I recommend getting denounce :-) 
> 
> Sent from my phone using Tapatalk


ok. so i cant use the arena stuff until the next update >_>? and am i wrong if i change them in the Ability editor`?

----------


## kickmydog

> Results after two 65mln dmg done tests.
> 
> #1 Once again, Sheuron. 
> 28650 DPS
> 34,8% ExS
> 21,8% Cobra
> 15% Auto
> 13,2% Arcane Shot
> 
> ...


That is very weird, you got more explosive shot, more arcane shot, and less cobra shots with my rotation. Yet it did less dps. Odd, very odd. Have you tried the rotations moving? Or was this again a stand still?

Are you using Careful Aim in your build? That would artificially increase cobra shot damage since dummies are always at 100% health.

----------


## Clotic

> That is very weird, you got more explosive shot, more arcane shot, and less cobra shots with my rotation. Yet it did less dps. Odd, very odd. Have you tried the rotations moving? Or was this again a stand still?
> 
> Are you using Careful Aim in your build? That would artificially increase cobra shot damage since dummies are always at 100% health.


u sure u 2 got same talents and ghlyps?

----------


## Dominium

Nope, no careful aim. Really weird. Yes, I got a good internet connection. It was a stand still dummy fight, you don't think I'd be running for half an hour? ;P

----------


## kickmydog

> Nope, no careful aim. Really weird. Yes, I got a good internet connection. It was a stand still dummy fight, you don't think I'd be running for half an hour? ;P


A full break down would probably help. Listing the numbers of each type of shot, along with crit rates. The problem with SV is that it's very proc dependent and that can skewer the results. For example more Thrill of the Hunt Procs or more lock and load procs or even more crits. I don't understand how a rotation using more cobra shots does more damage. That is counter-intuitive.

What were the damage numbers you were getting before changing Sheuron's explosive shot code? If the new code that you have is a good improvement then I may well have to copy it myself.

----------


## Dominium

> A full break down would probably help. Listing the numbers of each type of shot, along with crit rates. The problem with SV is that it's very proc dependent and that can skewer the results. For example more Thrill of the Hunt Procs or more lock and load procs or even more crits. I don't understand how a rotation using more cobra shots does more damage. That is counter-intuitive.


True, however I am going for my guild 25 man now - I will make another test tomorrow (maybe even 100mln dmg done for more accurate results) and will upload the exact results.

Thanks for the help.

----------


## noah11213

Been playing with [Blinded]'s Sub PvE today as from what I could find, its like the only sub rot out there? Anyhow..It appears to be having an issue using hemo too much when I'm clearly behind my target. I believe this is that same issue I was having with the feral profiles i use shred/mangle. Anyhow, its abig dps loss to be spamming hemo, wondering if there is any quick fix for this? I believe the problem is with IsNotBehind. Posting the code from hemo/backstab. Halp!

Hemo:


```
if VanishUP == nil and ShadowDanceUP == nil then

	if IsNotBehind then

		if CPonTarget < 4 then

			return true

		elseif CPonTarget == 4 then

			if Energy > 80 then

				return true

			end

		end

	else

		if HemoTimer == nil then

			if CPonTarget < 4 then

				return true

			elseif CPonTarget == 4 then

				if Energy > 80 then

					return true

				end

			end

		elseif ( HemoTimer - GetTime() ) < 4 then

			if CPonTarget < 4 then

				return true

			elseif CPonTarget == 4 then

				if Energy > 80 then

					return true

				end

			end
	
		end
	
	end

end
```

Backstab:


```
if VanishUP == nil and ShadowDanceUP == nil then

	if HemoTimer ~= nil then

		if not IsNotBehind then

			if CPonTarget < 4 then

				return true

			elseif CPonTarget == 4 then

				if Energy > 80 then

					return true

				end

			end

		end

	end

end
```

Also, If i missed a different PvE sub rot out there, point it out to me please. Thanks!

----------


## blacknightlll

> Been playing with [Blinded]'s Sub PvE today as from what I could find, its like the only sub rot out there? Anyhow..It appears to be having an issue using hemo too much when I'm clearly behind my target. I believe this is that same issue I was having with the feral profiles i use shred/mangle. Anyhow, its abig dps loss to be spamming hemo, wondering if there is any quick fix for this? I believe the problem is with IsNotBehind. Posting the code from hemo/backstab. Halp!
> 
> Hemo:
> 
> 
> ```
> if VanishUP == nil and ShadowDanceUP == nil then
> 
> 	if IsNotBehind then
> ...


no its the only one out there. and yes i notice this from time to time i just move till im it doesnt use it. lill annoying but i still bust out 40k dps and top of my raid everytime. havent seen him on in awhile so be nice if some1 can pick this up

----------


## jackus

*sheuron:* your disco priest porfiles is good, but sometimes it just stops, like in bgs and in arena.

----------


## travis2861

> Been playing with [Blinded]'s Sub PvE today as from what I could find, its like the only sub rot out there? Anyhow..It appears to be having an issue using hemo too much when I'm clearly behind my target. I believe this is that same issue I was having with the feral profiles i use shred/mangle. Anyhow, its abig dps loss to be spamming hemo, wondering if there is any quick fix for this? I believe the problem is with IsNotBehind. Posting the code from hemo/backstab. Halp!
> 
> Hemo:
> 
> 
> ```
> if VanishUP == nil and ShadowDanceUP == nil then
> 
>     if IsNotBehind then
> ...


I'm not experiencing the same issue, you could be just to close to the back and it's registering you in front.

----------


## Discipline

Hey.

I have a question for Mentally (or Bubba)

How can i make DnD to be cast on Mouseover ONLY WHEN, e.g. left alt is pressed? I always managed to edit the older profiles to do that, but im kinda lost in that new DnD code.

Thanks in advance!!

----------


## daveyboyuk

> Hey.
> 
> I have a question for Mentally (or Bubba)
> 
> How can i make DnD to be cast on Mouseover ONLY WHEN, e.g. left alt is pressed? I always managed to edit the older profiles to do that, but im kinda lost in that new DnD code.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



if IsLeftAltKeyDown() and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil 
then
CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(43265)))
if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end 
return true
end

this code i got from imdasandmans profile works flawless

----------


## yourson

Was thinking about modifiers and keys used by profiles... Atm like all good profiles are using some modifiers... Many of us use custom keys due to other bindings we use...

Xelper what do you think about making modifiers and key bindings in program itself? So like you code "key 1, 2, 3" and than profile makers use Key 1 2 3 etc in profile... So when profile is updated... we dont really need to modify anything and changing binding would go all through program itself, no code editting.

----------


## Nosyd

Is there any tutorial to setup this addon?
I've searched pretty much everywhere, and reread the original post, but can't get this working.
If it helps, I'm trying to set up a frost/unholy DK profile.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Was thinking about modifiers and keys used by profiles... Atm like all good profiles are using some modifiers... Many of us use custom keys due to other bindings we use...
> 
> Xelper what do you think about making modifiers and key bindings in program itself? So like you code "key 1, 2, 3" and than profile makers use Key 1 2 3 etc in profile... So when profile is updated... we dont really need to modify anything and changing binding would go all through program itself, no code editting.


I've been implementing cvars into all my profiles... Also been writing in the groundwork for the macros that can modify the cvars (check your personal macros  :Stick Out Tongue: ) with a simple edit these macros cab activate things inside the rotation :-) 

What this means is custom keybinds that go beyond just shift, alt, and control! 

Honestly I don't see a need for Xelper to do anything more than he has on this front  :Stick Out Tongue: 

-------
And im assuming you needed the edit for unholy? 

Sent from my phone using Tapatalk

----------


## Clotic

LF arena profile or bg. with spell reflection etc. tryed bubba and nova arms pvp nothing works...



```
if PQ_SpellReflect == false then
	return false
end

local ReflectID = { 
	5782, -- Fear
	33786, -- Cyclone
	28272, -- Pig Poly
	118, -- Sheep Poly
	61305, -- Cat Poly
	61721, -- Rabbit Poly
	61780, -- Turkey Poly
	28271, -- Turtle Poly
	51514, -- Hex
	51505, -- Lava Burst
	339, -- Entangling Roots
	30451, -- Acrane Blast
	605 -- Mind Control
}
local CastingTarget = nil
local srCD = select(2, GetSpellCooldown(23920))

-- Only try this bit of code if we have enough rage to cast Spell Reflection
if UnitPower("player") > 15 then
	for _, reflectID in ipairs(ReflectID) do
		-- Checking Arena Target Frames 1-5
		for i=1, 5 do
			local aTarget = "arena"..tostring(i)
			local ainRange = IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(57755), aTarget)
			if UnitExists(aTarget) and ainRange == 1 then
				if UnitCastingInfo(aTarget) == GetSpellInfo(reflectID) then
					local _, _, _, _, astartTimer, aendTimer = UnitCastingInfo(aTarget)
					if srCD == 0 or UnitBuffID("player", 23920) then
					local stance = GetShapeshiftForm()
					if PercentCasted(astartTimer, aendTimer) >= 70 then
						if stance == 1 or stance == 2 then
							spellReflect = 1
							CastingTarget = aTarget
						else
							CastSpellByID(2457, "player")
							spellReflect = 1
							CastingTarget = aTarget
						end
					end
				end
			end
		end
		end
	end
	
	--Checking Focus Target Unitframe now
	local finRange = IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(57755), "focus")
	if UnitExists("focus") and finRange == 1 then
		if UnitCastingInfo("focus") == GetSpellInfo(reflectID) then
			local _, _, _, _, fstartTimer, fendTimer = UnitCastingInfo("focus")
			if srCD == 0 or UnitBuffID("player", 23920) then
				local stance = GetShapeshiftForm()
				if UnitPower("player") > 15 and PercentCasted(fstartTimer, fendTimer) >= 70  then
					if stance == 1 or stance == 2 then
						spellReflect = 1
						CastingTarget = "focus"
					else
						CastSpellByID(2457, "player")
						spellReflect = 1
						CastingTarget = "focus"
					end
				end
			end
		end
	end
	local tinRange = IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(57755), "target")
	if UnitExists("target") and tinRange then
		if UnitCastingInfo("target") == GetSpellInfo(reflectID) then
			local _, _, _, _,  tstartTimer, tendTimer= UnitCastingInfo("target")
			if srCD == 0 or UnitBuffID("player", 23920) then
				local stance = GetShapeshiftForm()
				local _, _, _, _, tstartTimer, tendTimer = UnitCastingInfo("target")
				if UnitPower("player") > 15 and PercentCasted(tstartTimer, tendTimer) >= 70 then
					if stance == 1 or stance == 2 then
						print("NOW!!!!!")
						spellReflect = 1
						CastingTarget = "target"
					else
						CastSpellByID(2457, "player")
						spellReflect = 1
						CastingTarget = "target"
					end
				end
			end
		end
	end
end

if spellReflect == 1 and CastingTarget then
	if IsEquippedItemType("Shields") then
		if UnitBuffID("player", 23920) and UnitCastingInfo(CastingTarget) then
			return true
		elseif not UnitCastingInfo(CastingTarget)  then
			spellReflect = nil
			RunMacroText("/equip Axe of the Tauren Chieftains")
			return true
		elseif UnitCastingInfo(CastingTarget) then
			CastSpellByID(23920, "player")
			return true
		end
	elseif not IsEquippedItemType("Shields") then
		if UnitCastingInfo(CastingTarget) then
			RunMacroText("/equip Souldrinker")
			RunMacroText("/equip Currapted Carapace")
			return true
		elseif not UnitCastingInfo(CastingTarget) then
			spellReflect = nil
		end
	end
elseif IsEquippedItemType("Shields") then
	spellReflect = nil
	RunMacroText("/equip Axe of the Tauren Chieftains")
	return true
end
```

other one bubba's 


```
local DS = GetShapeshiftForm()
local Disarm = UnitDebuffID("target", 676)
local Spell,_,_,_,_,_,_,_,_ = UnitCastingInfo("target")
local CD = GetSpellCooldown(23920)
local AW = UnitBuffID("target", 31884)
local UF = UnitBuffID("target", 49016)
local B = UnitBuffID("target", 18499)
local BL = UnitBuffID("target", 2825)
local H = UnitBuffID("target", 32182)
local SD = UnitBuffID("target", 51713)
local PoF = UnitBuffID("target", 51271)
local BF1 = UnitBuffID("target", 33702)
local BF2 = UnitBuffID("target", 20572)
local BF3 = UnitBuffID("target", 33697)
local CoV = UnitBuffID("target", 99740)
local R = UnitBuffID("target", 1719)
local BS = UnitBuffID("target", 46924)
local IV = UnitBuffID("target", 12472)

if  AW ~= nil or UF ~= nil or B ~= nil or BL ~= nil or H ~= nil or SD ~= nil or PoF ~= nil or BF1 ~= nil or BF2 ~= nil or BF3~= nil or CoV ~= nil or R ~= nil or BS ~= nil or IV ~= nil then
if DS ~= 2 and Disarm == nil then
return true
end
end

if Spell == ("Arcane Blast") or Spell == ("Cyclone") or Spell == ("Mind Control") or Spell == ("Polymorph") or Spell == ("Lava Burst") or Spell == ("Entangling Roots") or Spell == ("Hex") then
if DS ~= 2 and CD == 0 then
RunMacroText("/equip Souldrinker")
RunMacroText("/equip Corrupted Carpace")
return true
end
end


local DS = GetShapeshiftForm()

if DS ~= 1 then
RunMacroText("/equip Axe of the Tauren Chieftains")
return true
end
```

----------


## bu_ba_911

Whoops bad phone bad soz

----------


## Deva

@Mentally - Just wanted to let you know, I finally got around to trying your Shadow rotation (Standard, no 4pc) now that my priest isn't Disc/Disc and it is... amazing. Although I apparently forgot to reforge after I switched out my healing pieces for shadow gear, I'm very pleased with the results I'm getting. Looking at the item levels of people, I'm falling right where I should (I'd prolly do better with the right reforges). I'm very happy with the built-in auto-targeting!

I was going to ask if it supposed to spam Devouring Plague whenever you're on the move, but I see in the comments it is. I'm still a little confused about why it would do this if the target already has the debuff, but obviously I don't know much/anything about shadow priests, so this is probably a dumb question, I was just curious.

----------


## sheuron

> *sheuron:* your disco priest porfiles is good, but sometimes it just stops, like in bgs and in arena.



That profile need a code clean up. Too bad I didnt played arenas in a while.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> I was going to ask if it supposed to spam Devouring Plague whenever you're on the move, but I see in the comments it is. I'm still a little confused about why it would do this if the target already has the debuff, but obviously I don't know much/anything about shadow priests, so this is probably a dumb question, I was just curious.


Improved Devouring Plague - Spell - World of Warcraft
Your Devouring Plague instantly deals damage equal to 15% of its total periodic effect.

----------


## Kaolla

> I was going to ask if it supposed to spam Devouring Plague whenever you're on the move, but I see in the comments it is. I'm still a little confused about why it would do this if the target already has the debuff, but obviously I don't know much/anything about shadow priests, so this is probably a dumb question, I was just curious.


The talent Improved Devouring Plague delivers 30% of Devouring Plague's total damage immediately, making it a spammable (albeit expensive) spell for use on the move.

----------


## Deva

Argh, geez... today has not been my day... yeah, I'll just go /headdesk now.

----------


## crystal_tech

funny i've been /faceindesk all day. till tomorrow.

----------


## farnumdizzle

@Mentally, I just started using your shadow standard rotation as well. Very nice except for when i press Left Alt to stop casting and Mind Sear. It keeps just doing the regular rotation. If it's something easy to fix just tell me i'm stupid....

----------


## daveyboyuk

> @Mentally, I just started using your shadow standard rotation as well. Very nice except for when i press Left Alt to stop casting and Mind Sear. It keeps just doing the regular rotation. If it's something easy to fix just tell me i'm stupid....


make sure your not targeting with mouseover  :Smile:

----------


## farnumdizzle

> make sure your not targeting with mouseover


Not targeting with mouseover. Mind Sear actually wasn't in the rotation. Now I added it to the rotation, but it will stop casting mind sear if vampiric touch is about to expire or whenever mind blast comes off cooldown.

----------


## sheuron

A fast way to get spellid on beta:

Place mouse over any spell in your actionbar and write this on chat:


```
/dump GetActionInfo(GetMouseFocus()["action"])
```

----------


## bu_ba_911

> A fast way to get spellid on beta:
> 
> Place mouse over any spell in your actionbar and write this on chat:
> 
> 
> ```
> /dump GetActionInfo(GetMouseFocus()["action"])
> ```


The other way was load idtip through pqr :-) I was going to run the /script equivalent of that till some1 brought up using idtip and I found out /script was locked (there's a thread on this forums on how to unlock it) 

But yea, that way works, as does idtip way !

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2

----------


## deadpanstiffy

How do I get something like this working?



```
	local slot = { 10,13,14 }
	for i=1,#slot do
		local _,_,ready = GetItemCooldown(slot[i])
		if ready == 1 then
			UseInventoryItem(slot[i])
		end
	end
```

----------


## sheuron

> How do I get something like this working?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 	local slot = { 10,13,14 }
> 	for i=1,#slot do
> 		local _,_,ready = GetItemCooldown(slot[i])
> 		if ready == 1 then
> ...


GetInventoryItemCooldown

----------


## firepong

> How do I get something like this working?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 	local slot = { 10,13,14 }
> 	for i=1,#slot do
> 		local _,_,ready = GetItemCooldown(slot[i])
> 		if ready == 1 then
> ...


This code will not be able to work as you can't check Slot cooldowns with GetItemCooldown(). Can only use ItemID, ItemName and ItemLink. Check out this link: GetItemCooldown - World of Warcraft Programming: A Guide and Reference for Creating WoW Addons

Anyways, even if it did work, it should be "if ready == 0 then" instead of "if ready == 1 then?" GetItemCooldown() reports 0 if item is ready and no cooldown. Check above link.

What you would want to do is probably set the table up with all trinkets with On Use effects with their itemID's.For example:



```
local slot = {
--Valor Trinkets
	77113, --Kyroptyric Sigil
	77114, --Bottled Wishes
	77115, --Reflection of the Light
	77116, --Rotting Skull
	77117 --Fire of the Deep
}

for i=1,#slot do
	local itemCD = GetItemCooldown(slot[i])
	if itemCD == 0 then
		UseItemByName(slot[i])
	end
end
```

This way, it will be more versatile, just have to add in all itemID's for all on Use trinkets, which isn't much. And since UseItemByName() lets you use itemID's as well, its a Win Win situation  :Wink: 

EDIT* Or you could just use Sheuron's suggestion. I forgot all about that little code  :Embarrassment: 



```
local slot = {10, 13, 14}

for i=1,#slot do
	local itemCD = GetInventoryItemCooldown(slot[i])
	if itemCD == 0 then
		UseInventoryItem(slot[i])
	end
end
```

----------


## Edsaxe

> Version 2.2 of my Unholy DK PvP Profile has been uploaded to my Google Code page, and should also update correctly via PQR.
> (http://kaolla-pqr-profiles.googlecod...%20-%202.2.rar)
> 
> The changes I've made are pretty numerous, so I'll document them in a few hours, but be aware of the biggest one: *Left Control* no longer Strangulates your target.
> 
> The Strangulate (Focus) macro I included in my post should Strangulate your target if you do not have a focus, which obviates the need for Strangulate on a modifier key.
> 
> _Instead_, at the suggestion of Shortround8, I've included a 'Kill Function', which is toggled on and off by tapping your *Left Control Key* (Essentially uses Sheuron's Chakra-switching code. Rep him!)
> 
> ...


In the kill burst, if you don't have a focus target will it randomly pick a caster from Arena1-5? using 2.4btw

----------


## Gabbz

If i want to write a code where i use all of my interrupt abilities and then use them when my target cast a spell and its almost done finishing, like 25% left of cast bar. How would i do that ?
For example as a Holy Paladin i can use Hammer of Justice, Rebuke, Arcane torrent (Belf Racial)

----------


## Dotdk

Hey i have a question im not shure its asked before. But i use the Holy paladin profile maked by buba is there eny way to make it Cleanse for me or do i need to do it manuelly? 
Dotdk

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hey i have a question im not shure its asked before. But i use the Holy paladin profile maked by buba is there eny way to make it Cleanse for me or do i need to do it manuelly? 
> Dotdk


Follow instructions on the bottom of my signature and make sure you are up to date :-) 

Sent from my phone using Tapatalk

----------


## Weischbier

Anyone got the new offsets already? =)

greetz


Weischbier

----------


## deadpanstiffy

Thank you for the help, this is what i ended up with.

Convert slotid to itemid, check for cooldown and "on use" abilities for that slot, use by name.



```
local slot = { 10,13,14 }
	for i=1,#slot do
		local item = GetInventoryItemID("player", slot[i])
		local cd = GetItemCooldown(item)
		local use = GetItemSpell(item)
		if cd == 0 and use ~= nil then
			UseItemByName(item)
		end
	end
end
```

----------


## firepong

> Thank you for the help, this is what i ended up with.
> 
> Convert slotid to itemid, check for cooldown and "on use" abilities for that slot, use by name.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 	local slot = {10, 13, 14}
> 	for i=1,#slot do
> ...


You only want to have 1 set of:

local slot = {10, 13, 14}
for i=1,#slot do

And take out one of the ends leaving:



```
local slot = { 10,13,14 }

for i=1,#slot do
	local item = GetInventoryItemID("Player", slot[i])
	local cd = GetItemCooldown(item)
	local use = GetItemSpell(item)
	if cd == 0 and use ~= nil then
		UseItemByName(item)
	end
end
```

This could even be used in a function for more versatility to go into a Data file. Care if I use it in one of mine?  :Wink:  Will rep of course  :Smile:

----------


## deadpanstiffy

Yeah I don't know what happened (fixed in original), bad copy/paste.

----------


## firepong

No problem, and if you wanted to make it into a function to be used in a Data file just set it up as:



```
local slot = { 10,13,14 }

function PQR_ItemCD()
	for i=1,#slot do
		local item = GetInventoryItemID("Player", slot[i])
		local cd = GetItemCooldown(item)
		local use = GetItemSpell(item)
		if cd == 0 and use ~= nil then
			return true
		end
	end
	return false
end
```

EDIT* For the rest of the above code:



```
local itemCD = PQR_ItemCD()
local slot = {10,13,14}

if itemCD == true then
	for i=1,#slot do
		local item = GetInventoryItemID("player", slot[i])
		UseItemByName(item)
	end
end
```

Obviously, it's not much more of a help, but it does get the code cleaned up a bit in the rotations  :Big Grin:  Makes the code look more complicated than it should  :Wink: 

EDIT**

While messing around with my enhance shaman profile, I finally got the weapon enchants to work. Heres what I had to do:

Name: Weapon Echants
SpellID: 0
Delay: 1000 (Gotta have this here for it to work right)



```
local hwv, hwd  = GetWeaponEnchantInfo()

if hwv ~= 1 then
	CastSpellByID(8232)
end

local _,_,_,nwv,nwd,_ = GetWeaponEnchantInfo()

if nwv ~= 1 then
	CastSpellByID(8024)
end
```

Without that Delay there, it would apply the same chant to both weapons cause it would spam the spell. I can't believe I didn't think of the Delay when I was making my enhance profile :confused:

And for some reason, it would not work with them both setup in a different ability for each spellID. Had to have them both in 1 ability. Weird.

----------


## Kinky

Hey guys!
Been crazy busy lately because of my son. Getting him baptized in May (Not a believer myself, but, honestly I'd rather give him the choice until his confirmation where he can decide for himself whether to stay under the Norwegian Church or not. :P)

Anyhow, there's a few Shadow Priest changes coming up in my next release, a guild on my server was nice enough to recruit me into their main raiding roster a few weeks back so I've once again attained the possibility to really code it for Heroic Dragon Soul.

But yeah.. It's supposed to be spamming Devouring Plague while moving (It's more worth casting than Shadow Word: Death) as long as you're above 10% Mana, otherwise it defaults to SW: Death, I had a chance to test out a few changes and I managed to rank on Heroic: Madness of Deathwing. Bad luck on Dragonwrath procs only landed me in the top 50, however, most if the issues is with the Advanced rotation for those of us with Tier 13 4-set, and the fact that I'm only 397 geared still rocking Heroic Firelands gear.

I'll try and get it all done today, but, I can't promise anything, at least over the weekend I'll get more time to code the backend of it.

This time I'll add in a properly coded Mind Sear, for real! Promise!

~ Mentally ♥

----------


## Ninjaderp

Thats awesome Mentally! I removed the Skip unknown from your abilities so I can use it with my 63-priest, and it does some great dps already! Only thing is I go oom alot, but its worth it ^^ 
Tried to rep you but I have to spread around before I can again.

----------


## Pumpurum

Hello Mentally. Thank you for your profiles, all works fine, work at least 6\8heroic, next two bosses I play discipline build.
There are a few small issues.
How to disable the dispersion when you click on shift? Removed from the rotation of "dispersion" but it's still working.
Do not plan to add "Hold down ALT pause rotation" or something similar?
Do not plan to add a simple general abilities that everyone can own add\remove from the rotation: use healtstone (warlock) on low hp, use gloves (10 slot) (SynapseSprings in your Data.lua still does not work), use trinket (13\14 slot), cast fade on aggro and low hp, use potion on bloodlust. When you update the profile is necessary abilities necessary to do again

At Alizabal in baradin hold used advanced rotation and that it broke. Mf> Shadowfiend> archangel> mind blast> mindspike> then he casts three dots (VT,Sw :Stick Out Tongue: ,Dp), and again took their mind spike and repeated 3-4 times until it was shadowfiend. Further, it was standard until the next shadowfiend And again he cast three dots and then shot them mindspike.
I could not replicate this bug on a training dummy and DragonSoul

----------


## paveley

> That profile need a code clean up. Too bad I didnt played arenas in a while.


Ye, i get the same thing aswell, i tried to figure it out yesterday with PQInterface....and it looks like your profile is trying to cast bubble on someone when they have the debuff and therefor wait until it's gone, then works again. Will take bubble out of rotation tonite and test again if it solves anything. Thanks a bunch for your awesome profiles.

----------


## discobob

this has been driving me nuts as i'm trying to fine tune a few profiles to post. is there a way to check if you are facing a target before you use an ability (ex: cone of cold, dragon's breath)

----------


## Kinky

@Ninjaderp: Shadow goes oom fast at low levels. What I suggest you do is to get the Glyph of Spirit Tap and move Shadow Word: Death upwards in your profile to benefit more from it. :P
@Pumpurum: Yeah, the Advanced rotation is really starting to bug me. I've never added in any usage of Synapse Springs, other than checking when the buff runs out and refreshing dots to extend the duration. But all of that is coming.  :Smile:  Don't worry!

~ Mentally ♥ (I (x^2 + y^2 - 1) = x^2 y^3 Bu_ba.  :Embarrassment: )

----------


## me28791

> If i want to write a code where i use all of my interrupt abilities and then use them when my target cast a spell and its almost done finishing, like 25% left of cast bar. How would i do that ?
> For example as a Holy Paladin i can use Hammer of Justice, Rebuke, Arcane torrent (Belf Racial)


I think you want to handle interrupts in your own rotation but you can change it by editing the the profile for interrupt and the variables ability at the end of it

----------


## kclux

WTB new Beta Offsets  :Smile:  At least I guess that is why it is not working for me today.

----------


## kickmydog

> Results after two 65mln dmg done tests.
> 
> #1 Once again, Sheuron. 
> 28650 DPS
> 34,8% ExS
> 21,8% Cobra
> 15% Auto
> 13,2% Arcane Shot
> 
> ...


Well I did my own test on the target dummies last night. Same amount of time, first number is standing still, 2nd number is moving from side to side.

#1 XrnSV 29,540 / 26,546 dps (modified for no rapid fire)
#2 KMD 29,062 / 25,294 dps
#3 CT (2.0.0.7) 25,346 / 16,345 dps (This stopped doing any shots when lower than 40ish focus for some reason)

Anyway pretty conclusive that Sheuron's rotations are better at the moment. I guess I will have to dissect his and see where the differences are.

This was conducted with a Wolf Pet, and 4 piece t13

----------


## crystal_tech

> Well I did my own test on the target dummies last night. Same amount of time, first number is standing still, 2nd number is moving from side to side.
> 
> #1 XrnSV 29,540 / 26,546 dps (modified for no rapid fire)
> #2 KMD 29,062 / 25,294 dps
> #3 CT (2.0.0.7) 25,346 / 16,345 dps (This stopped doing any shots when lower than 40ish focus for some reason)
> 
> Anyway pretty conclusive that Sheuron's rotations are better at the moment. I guess I will have to dissect his and see where the differences are.
> 
> This was conducted with a Wolf Pet, and 4 piece t13


thats just odd.

i'll do tests and post my results just to see what i get. also is that recount or skada. (i've ran both in the past)

----------


## Dominium

> Well I did my own test on the target dummies last night. Same amount of time, first number is standing still, 2nd number is moving from side to side.
> 
> #1 XrnSV 29,540 / 26,546 dps (modified for no rapid fire)
> #2 KMD 29,062 / 25,294 dps
> #3 CT (2.0.0.7) 25,346 / 16,345 dps (This stopped doing any shots when lower than 40ish focus for some reason)
> 
> Anyway pretty conclusive that Sheuron's rotations are better at the moment. I guess I will have to dissect his and see where the differences are.
> 
> This was conducted with a Wolf Pet, and 4 piece t13


Yeah well there you have it. Very weird, but if we both got the same results then Sheurons hunter profile is really better.

I was thinking about changing the way that LnL is handled, yet again. I want it to cast Explo->Explo->Arcane->Explo. Seems like that's the absolutely best way to do it. However... how do I code that? Maybe "if Explosive Shot is on target and Explosive Shot is off cooldown (this can only happen after a LnL) fire off an arcane shot"? And it would be above Explosive shot in the rotation, however below the LnL Explosive shot 'ability'. What do you think?

----------


## Rubim

```
if CheckInteractDistance("target", 3) 
and ( UnitDebuffID("target", 6343) == nil or setAoE ) 
then return true end
```

Im trying to put one more debuff so it can check for otherclasses debuffs, why is not working?



```
if CheckInteractDistance("target", 3) 
and ( UnitDebuffID("target", 6343) == nil or setAoE or UnitDebuffID("target", 59921) == nil) 
then return true end
```

----------


## farnumdizzle

> @Ninjaderp: Shadow goes oom fast at low levels. What I suggest you do is to get the Glyph of Spirit Tap and move Shadow Word: Death upwards in your profile to benefit more from it. :P
> @Pumpurum: Yeah, the Advanced rotation is really starting to bug me. I've never added in any usage of Synapse Springs, other than checking when the buff runs out and refreshing dots to extend the duration. But all of that is coming.  Don't worry!
> 
> ~ Mentally ♥ (I (x^2 + y^2 - 1) = x^2 y^3 Bu_ba. )


Mentally, I love you! Keep up the good work and i'll be around to help test the shadow profile (since i'm working on a disc/holy set still). Thank you!

----------


## tigole1

i used gabbz's fire mage rotation on raid dummy, but its not refreshing living bomb, nor does it use combustion is anyone encoutnering this issue with gabbz's fire mage pve rotation?

----------


## Techz

> Yeah well there you have it. Very weird, but if we both got the same results then Sheurons hunter profile is really better.
> 
> I was thinking about changing the way that LnL is handled, yet again. I want it to cast Explo->Explo->Arcane->Explo. Seems like that's the absolutely best way to do it. However... how do I code that? Maybe "if Explosive Shot is on target and Explosive Shot is off cooldown (this can only happen after a LnL) fire off an arcane shot"? And it would be above Explosive shot in the rotation, however below the LnL Explosive shot 'ability'. What do you think?


I would love to see someone code this for LNL proc as well :-) 

Thanks

----------


## firepong

Alright, new update to my feral profile uploaded, V. 2.8.1 Nothing life threatening in this one, just added checks for trinkets and engineering gloves ( thanks dead) for added DPS. Keep in mind, this will auto pop your PvP trinkets if you wear any, so you might want to remove Professions from your rotation if you use this profile, for any reason, in BG's.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> i used gabbz's fire mage rotation on raid dummy, but its not refreshing living bomb, nor does it use combustion is anyone encoutnering this issue with gabbz's fire mage pve rotation?


I suggest you at least try it in a dungeon-environment or a raid. These profiles arent made for dummies, but for actual combat. I have used his profile in those environments and it works really good.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ralphiuss

I asked previous about learning LUA to start making profiles...Have to say I believe a lot of this is over my head..maybe..

Can anyone provide more tips of talking off forum about this? Sense no one really is taking up making a Paladin Retribution profile, I would like to do this.

----------


## farnumdizzle

> I asked previous about learning LUA to start making profiles...Have to say I believe a lot of this is over my head..maybe..
> 
> Can anyone provide more tips of talking off forum about this? Sense no one really is taking up making a Paladin Retribution profile, I would like to do this.


Have you tried using cokx's ret profile? He has both a PvE and a PvP profile.

----------


## Ralphiuss

> Have you tried using cokx's ret profile? He has both a PvE and a PvP profile.


OH! I didn't know it was PVE as well. I'll check it out! Thanks for the heads up!

----------


## tigole1

i just did lfr ds, gabbz's profile for fire doesnt use combustion the entire fight even if ignite is up or all 3 ticks is up? is combustion broken? however livign bomb is working on the bosses.

----------


## farnumdizzle

> OH! I didn't know it was PVE as well. I'll check it out! Thanks for the heads up!


I didn't either until i PMed him about it :P Works pretty well, I usually outdps just about everyone. So far the only person that has beat me out on LFR was a hunter with a 400 ilvl (i have a 395 ret ilvl)

----------


## Discipline

I dont know why, but since yesterday, PQR is slower - not in executing abilities, but when switching profiles, it takes up to 5 seconds. Any ideas why?

----------


## Tolpan

I`m searching for Shaman-Restauration-PvP-Profile with hex on focus and so on. Who knows a good one?

----------


## Gabbz

> i used gabbz's fire mage rotation on raid dummy, but its not refreshing living bomb, nor does it use combustion is anyone encoutnering this issue with gabbz's fire mage pve rotation?


As someone already posted the script is for raid. I see at least 2 things that can be a problem on dummies.
1. Some dummies have 1 hp. And Script wont cast on targets with low hp.
2. Flame orb wont cast on dummies cast i check for valid targets before i cast flame orb.
There can be other issues. Try it in raids and if you have a problem then come back to me.
1 tip is to read the abilities. I often type info in the abilities.
For example it wont cast Combustion if ignite is ticking for less then 15K i think. So if you newly geared Fire mage then you might need to change that to like 10K.
And i have 1 burn phase also where it cast all and 1 phase where i save combustion and mirrors. The modkey for changing is left control key

----------


## Ninjaderp

> i just did lfr ds, gabbz's profile for fire doesnt use combustion the entire fight even if ignite is up or all 3 ticks is up? is combustion broken? however livign bomb is working on the bosses.


Did you use SMANA-rotation or BURN? I think it only uses combustion when BURN-mode is activated. It works fine for me at least, dunno why not for you.


Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ninjaderp

> I dont know why, but since yesterday, PQR is slower - not in executing abilities, but when switching profiles, it takes up to 5 seconds. Any ideas why?


Your ISP might have issues?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ninjaderp

> OH! I didn't know it was PVE as well. I'll check it out! Thanks for the heads up!


Sheuron has an amazing retprofile with manual cds

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Weird0

> Have you tried using cokx's ret profile? He has both a PvE and a PvP profile.


got a link for it? i tried a forum search but am clearly too stupid to search properly -.-

----------


## farnumdizzle

> Here is an update for my paladin pvp profile
> 
> Cokx Paladin PVP Gold
> 
> Cokx_Paladin_PVP_Gold.rar
> 
> i changed the logic behind healing and dispel.
> its testen in rbg's @ a rating of 2400
> 
> if you like it and use it, look @ my sig





> got a link for it? i tried a forum search but am clearly too stupid to search properly -.-


There's the link (if i did it right). The PvP and PvE profiles are in the same profile.

----------


## expunge

> Sheuron has an amazing retprofile with manual cds
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Xelper has one, without CD's, it's listed on the very front page.

----------


## Ninjaderp

^ I stand corrected, I meant Xelpers.

----------


## Weird0

thank you all  :Smile:

----------


## jaeqerr

Looking for a good hunter sv profile .Any ideas ? 
Thank you all  :Smile:

----------


## Weird0

> Looking for a good hunter sv profile .Any ideas ? 
> Thank you all


try sheuron, kickmydog or crystal_tech

----------


## tigole1

Oh gabbz the burn mode is left control? ops guess i miss that part all i did was alt x to start the rotation, that might be why

----------


## tigole1

well i double tested in LFR, gabby could you look over the living bomb its not working on the bosses, its not refreshing 
and i notice it misses instant pyroblast proc. Not sure how this is happening but.

----------


## Discipline

> I dont know why, but since yesterday, PQR is slower - not in executing abilities, but when switching profiles, it takes up to 5 seconds. Any ideas why?



New info, doesnt happen on my mage but it does appen on my DK, and i realized its like that since i installed the NOVA profiles. Any idea?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Lol Gabbz, your bearcat profile is amazing, I added a shift-modifier to pause rotation otherwise I will instantly outaggro the other tank since it does so good DPS. 30k while tanking madness aint so bad with 390ilvl ^^

----------


## Ralphiuss

Cross realm PQR raid?!?!?! GOGO!

----------


## Xelper

I just uploaded PQR v2.1.1 - this is a minor build. Download using PQRUpdater.

-Fixed "Skip Unknown" not functioning properly.
-Added additional support for PQInterface.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> I just uploaded PQR v2.1.1 - this is a minor build. Download using PQRUpdater.
> 
> -Fixed "Skip Unknown" not functioning properly.
> -Added additional support for PQInterface.


Ohoh so now most profiles will work at lower levels too, am I correct? If so that is amazing, thank you!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## blacknightlll

> I just uploaded PQR v2.1.1 - this is a minor build. Download using PQRUpdater.
> 
> -Fixed "Skip Unknown" not functioning properly.
> -Added additional support for PQInterface.


yay! now to go through all my profiles again and change it back lol

----------


## Randall173

It looks like the problem is occurring when it is trying to attach to your WoW/install the detour/check the playername/class... just to verify, your WoW is version 14333 (the live version) correct?

----------


## blacknightlll

im loving Sheurons mining and herbing codes but i it possable to have it mine/loot it if your in range? i know someone somewhere did autolooting. but i couldnt figure out how to get it to work. should be the same concept

----------


## collinetnick

Whats the best enhance and frost dk profile out there.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Whats the best enhance and frost dk profile out there.


trial and errors.... his have never been proven poorly written ever!!!!

all joking aside.... different writers writer profiles for different reasons and outcomes.... sure they all want the most dps but we take different roads getting there..... Some may suit you and your play style better >.> try them all and make an informed decision... if some1 told you to use Diesal's... or Mine.... or Imdasandman's..... you would probably want to try the others anyways.... so cut out the middle man and give it a whirl

----------


## sheuron

> I just uploaded PQR v2.1.1 - this is a minor build. Download using PQRUpdater.
> 
> -Fixed "Skip Unknown" not functioning properly.
> -Added additional support for PQInterface.


Finally  :Smile: 

Added 4 leveling profiles. Those who want to try PQR and are worry about being banned, make a trial account, create a char (WARRIOR, PRIEST, PALADIN, DK) and feel how much you can slack from level 1. 

Those profiles are also intended as starting point to learn how to make your own profile.

----------


## MastaRage

> Finally 
> 
> Added 4 leveling profiles. Those who want to try PQR and are worry about being banned, make a trial account, create a char (WARRIOR, PRIEST, PALADIN, DK) and feel how much you can slack from level 1. 
> 
> Those profiles are also intended as starting point to learn how to make your own profile.


I don't have a pally yet so ill try that. Ill look into these profiles as you said to learn more.

Sent from my VS910 4G using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gabbz

> well i double tested in LFR, gabby could you look over the living bomb its not working on the bosses, its not refreshing 
> and i notice it misses instant pyroblast proc. Not sure how this is happening but.


i checked my logs for last raids and im casting LB so not sure why it isnt casting for you. Try to DL and see if its changes things.

The Pyroblast is not casting unless you get a fireball crit.
Cause EJ says its better to wait for a fireball crit to boost the ignite.



```
local start, duration, enabled = GetSpellCooldown(11129);

if not UnitChannelInfo("player") and FireballCrit == 1 then --Remove "and Fireballcrit == 1" if you not want to wait for fireball to crit
	if 	duration > 8 
		or duration < 1 then
  			CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(92315)))
 			 --print("Mage Functions FireBall CRITTED. " ..Fireballdamage)
 			 return true
 	 end
 end
 
 --Duration =  if combustion is 8 secs to off CCD i hold pyroblast so i can cast it to help big ignite
 -- Im also waiting for a crit on Fireball to get more chances to get rolling ignite and big ignite
```

----------


## Gabbz

PQR dont work on Beta atm.
Dont know if its new offsets or due to me upgrading to new PQR

----------


## kclux

> PQR dont work on Beta atm.
> Dont know if its new offsets or due to me upgrading to new PQR


Previous PQR is not working either, I guess it will be the Offsets.

----------


## matvik

Is there a normal profile restro druid pvp?

----------


## bobo

Anybody know what this 12mb patch is that wow just had me download?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Idk but it didnt break anything as far as I've noticed.

----------


## ipass

PQR 2.1.1 is Not Working since that last 12mb Patch wow Updated for me? and no other Versions as well(
Anyone else have that problem?

Thanks Xelper for Updates:P and all The Profile Writers!!
ipass

----------


## Dominium

Once again, I would like to ask someone (a dev) to code this kind of a ability for me...

Arcane shot

if Players DOESN'T have buff "Lock and Load" and if Explosive Shot is on target and if Explosive Shot is off cooldown: cast arcane shot

Cheers!

----------


## pepe2c

Today update was only a "tools update" it shouldn`t cause any problem

----------


## vorn10

@Buba check asap privbox and btw it is EU. (didnt read last 600 posts so if u got it, ignore that post)

----------


## Kaolla

> Once again, I would like to ask someone (a dev) to code this kind of a ability for me...
> 
> Arcane shot
> 
> if Players DOESN'T have buff "Lock and Load" and if Explosive Shot is on target and if Explosive Shot is off cooldown: cast arcane shot
> 
> Cheers!


Name: Arcane Shot
Recast Delay: 0
Spell ID: 3044
Target: Target


```
if select(2,GetSpellCooldown(53301)) == 0
    and not setAoE
    and UnitPower("player") >= 25
    and not UnitBuffID("player", 56453)
    and UnitDebuffID("target",53301,"player") then
        return true
end
```

See if that works  :Smile:  As usual, I don't play a hunter, so I have no idea what I wrote. ^^

----------


## expunge

> Today update was only a "tools update" it shouldn`t cause any problem


Herp, that's the same numbers. lol my bad..

Okay, I think they are screwing with me! They patched to a higher build number, then I got another patch and it brought it back. Odd.

----------


## tigole1

Sheuron and gaabz after testing in lfr, have you guys experienced loss of dps due to the pqr fire mage profile not hitting instant pyroblast?
everything is fine except the profile is not hitting instant pyroblast everytime it is up? can you guys fix it about not casting instant pyroblast.
i lost alot of dps from the profile not hitting instant pyroblast everytime it is up. i think the profile ignore instant pyroblast proc.

----------


## expunge

> Sheuron and gaabz after testing in lfr, have you guys experienced loss of dps due to the pqr fire mage profile not hitting instant pyroblast?
> everything is fine except the profile is not hitting instant pyroblast everytime it is up? can you guys fix it about not casting instant pyroblast.
> i lost alot of dps from the profile not hitting instant pyroblast everytime it is up. i think the profile ignore instant pyroblast proc.


From what I remember, it's not that it doesn't use it instantly it's that it starts to cast fireball before it casts pyroblast. Perhaps you could change your pyroblast to use a stop cast macro so it will use it every time. That or incorporate bu_ba's stop casting sequence into the script.

----------


## TehVoyager

> Is there a normal profile restro druid pvp?


click Search thread button

Look up "Resto Druid Http"

First page = older results.

 :Smile:

----------


## Weischbier

We need new OffSets^^

for beta btw

----------


## royoneal213

Hey, I've been searching and using Engines to filter for a Sub PvE Profile, but can't find one, anyone know where I could get one at?

----------


## farnumdizzle

> Hey, I've been searching and using Engines to filter for a Sub PvE Profile, but can't find one, anyone know where I could get one at?





> click Search thread button
> 
> Look up "Resto Druid Http"
> 
> First page = older results.


Now change that to rogue instead of resto druid.

----------


## matvik

> click Search thread button
> 
> Look up "Resto Druid Http"
> 
> First page = older results.


if I had not tried to find in the search, we did not ask

----------


## royoneal213

> Now change that to rogue instead of resto druid.





> and using Engines to filter for a Sub PvE Profile


Appreciate the response, but I've already done that as you can see from my original post.

----------


## MastaRage

> Appreciate the response, but I've already done that as you can see from my original post.


KK try Nova team's or Sheuron's?

----------


## Dominium

> Name: Arcane Shot
> Recast Delay: 0
> Spell ID: 3044
> Target: Target
> 
> 
> ```
> if select(2,GetSpellCooldown(53301)) == 0
>     and not setAoE
> ...


Thank you Kaolla, seems to be working! However, still testing it - looks good though!

----------


## jaeqerr

Just wondering on wich page i can find the latest survival pqrrotation, because i went thru each page and i think i missed it . The old pqrsurvival rotation worked really good for me.I would love to find even the old version pqr i liket it better . 
Ty for all the help:confused:

----------


## farnumdizzle

> Just wondering on wich page i can find the latest survival pqrrotation, because i went thru each page and i think i missed it . The old pqrsurvival rotation worked really good for me.I would love to find even the old version pqr i liket it better . 
> Ty for all the help:confused:


just look for kickmydog or someone else and they have it in their signature

----------


## Gabbz

> Sheuron and gaabz after testing in lfr, have you guys experienced loss of dps due to the pqr fire mage profile not hitting instant pyroblast?
> everything is fine except the profile is not hitting instant pyroblast everytime it is up? can you guys fix it about not casting instant pyroblast.
> i lost alot of dps from the profile not hitting instant pyroblast everytime it is up. i think the profile ignore instant pyroblast proc.


Did you read my reply to your last post ?

----------


## MastaRage

> Just wondering on wich page i can find the latest survival pqrrotation, because i went thru each page and i think i missed it . The old pqrsurvival rotation worked really good for me.I would love to find even the old version pqr i liket it better . 
> Ty for all the help:confused:


As farnumdizzle said KickmyDog has latest in his sig, so does Sheuron and Crystal Tech.

----------


## crystal_tech

take a look at my sig.

once you get it be sure to update it with pqr.

----------


## Dominium

One more question for the devs  :Wink: 

How should I code "if Explosive Shot duration on target is less then 1500ms (1,5sec)" ? Thanks! Only that is needed.

----------


## crystal_tech

local EShot = select(7, UnitDebuffID("target", 53301, "PLAYER")

if (EShot - GetTime()) < 1.5 then return true end

but you'll prob need to take in account the gcd so 

if (EShot - GetTime() + 1) < 1.5 then return true end

try one or both.

----------


## royoneal213

Okay so I've combed this thread and I can't find a PvE Rogue profile. I'm considering making my own but I've never used XML, if anyone can point me in the right direction I'll try to get started making one, and if anyone finds one useable for raids please let me know. Thanks in advance for any help and/or replies.

----------


## Weird0

> Okay so I've combed this thread and I can't find a PvE Rogue profile. I'm considering making my own but I've never used XML, if anyone can point me in the right direction I'll try to get started making one, and if anyone finds one useable for raids please let me know. Thanks in advance for any help and/or replies.


look for blinded he made a pretty awesome one

----------


## ipass

> Today update was only a "tools update" it shouldn`t cause any problem



@Xelper ...None of PQR versions of PQR working in the game..no chat message to show its enabled or intterupt list(
Ever since that 12 mb patch update last night!
They all worked before that patch lol!
Any Help Is greatly Appreciated:P

Ipass

----------


## Dominium

Thank you Crystal, by the way, so far:

My edited changed Sheuron profile:
53 mln damage done
29,300 DPS
Explosive Shot 36,1% (43% crit)
Cobra Shot 20,3% (30,8% crit)
Auto shot 15% (36,8%)
Arcane Shot 13,2% (35% crit)

As you see, without too much luck with crits (I have 39,5% crit without any procs except Wrath of Unchaining) I got a very nice DPS result of 29300. Going to test it with the new code that Crystal just gave me.

----------


## royoneal213

> look for blinded he made a pretty awesome one


Can't believe I missed it. I filtered this thread for over an hour. Thanks so much for the help! +Rep to you and Blinded!  :Smile:

----------


## crystal_tech

okay, i want to have people test this profile for me.
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23527046/Pro..._Rotations.xml
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23527046/Pro..._Abilities.xml
its an aff lock rotation. and I know there will be errors/messups as its a testing profile.

What i'm after is what numbers you pulling off of it. whats broken. etc etc.

notes:
Talents: Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft

Glyphs: haunt/corruption/unstable_affliction/life_tap/shadow_bolt

KeyMods:
Left Alt - Pause
Left Shift - Doom Guard
Left Control - Seed of Corruption
Right Alt - Set Focus on Mouseover
Right Shift - unused
Right Control - Dark Intent on Mouseover

Notes:
*Start the rotation by casting curse of elements on your target.
Turn off your Felhound's Shadowbite.
Potions are not coded yet.
SoulSwap isn't coded yet.
*

----------


## Weird0

> @Xelper ...None of PQR versions of PQR working in the game..no chat message to show its enabled or intterupt list(
> Ever since that 12 mb patch update last night!
> They all worked before that patch lol!
> Any Help Is greatly Appreciated:P
> 
> Ipass


no problem here all working fine and like always --> eu realms

----------


## Techz

> Thank you Crystal, by the way, so far:
> 
> My edited changed Sheuron profile:
> 53 mln damage done
> 29,300 DPS
> Explosive Shot 36,1% (43% crit)
> Cobra Shot 20,3% (30,8% crit)
> Auto shot 15% (36,8%)
> Arcane Shot 13,2% (35% crit)
> ...


Hello Dominium 

Anychance you could share your SV edited profile with me once you have tested it to the full and got the ES 1x ES AS ES if you would not mind :-)

Many Thanks

----------


## kclux

New Beta Offsets would be awesome.

----------


## onya

I took a break from the game for a while, but i'm going to start playing again. Let me know any bugs with my resto shaman profile and i'll try and sort them out.

----------


## Dominium

LnL Code on page 646. Enjoy!

----------


## MastaRage

> I took a break from the game for a while, but i'm going to start playing again. Let me know any bugs with my resto shaman profile and i'll try and sort them out.


welcome back!

----------


## Dominium

local EShot = select(7, UnitDebuffID("target", 53301, "PLAYER")
if not UnitDebuffID("target",53301,"player") return true
if (EShot - GetTime() + 1) < 1.5 then return true end

Could someone help me out and tell me what's wrong here? This is the code for the 'normal' explosive shot. If the target doesn't have explosive shot, it should cast Explosive Shot.

If the target has explosive shot and the duration of the explo shot is less then 1,5s it should cast explosive shot.

cheers

----------


## expunge

> I took a break from the game for a while, but i'm going to start playing again. Let me know any bugs with my resto shaman profile and i'll try and sort them out.


Welcome back onya!

----------


## TehVoyager

@ppl looking for profiles that are annoyed by my "search the thread" response:


sorry!  :Smile:  the majority of people who come post here just make a post saying "WAT I USE FOR (Class) (spec) (Pve/PvP) THNX" without searching. so my instinctive Knee-jerk response is "SEARCH THE THREAD!"

plus, with repitition, im hoping that one day, somehow, peopel will see the "this is how you search for profiles" and the standard will become searching then asking, instead of vise-versa.

gl with PQR and i hope you found what your looking for!  :Big Grin:

----------


## maleth

Onya! I freaking love you dude! Great to see you back!

Still using your pro resto shammy profile. Love it. 

Can't wait for updates!

----------


## Xelper

> @Xelper ...None of PQR versions of PQR working in the game..no chat message to show its enabled or intterupt list(
> Ever since that 12 mb patch update last night!
> They all worked before that patch lol!
> Any Help Is greatly Appreciated:P
> 
> Ipass


What version is your WoW?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## firepong

> What version is your WoW?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Just got that 12.2mb patch myself, and my PQR works just fine. Can't figure out why ipass' isn't working. Don't have the 64bit version installed by accident do you? I know the PTR is only up to test the 64bit launcher from what I remember..

----------


## crystal_tech

> local EShot = select(7, UnitDebuffID("target", 53301, "PLAYER")
> if not UnitDebuffID("target",53301,"player") return true
> if (EShot - GetTime() + 1) < 1.5 then return true end
> 
> Could someone help me out and tell me what's wrong here? This is the code for the 'normal' explosive shot. If the target doesn't have explosive shot, it should cast Explosive Shot.
> 
> If the target has explosive shot and the duration of the explo shot is less then 1,5s it should cast explosive shot.
> 
> cheers


just add an else and you forgot a then



```
if not UnitDebuffID("target",53301,"player") then 
     return true
else
     if (EShot - GetTime() + 1) < 1.5 then return true end
end
```

----------


## expunge

> What version is your WoW?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I had this same problem this morning. But what they did was this: They patched, then they unpatched it. So, whatever they did they removed. It was so strange.

----------


## lucyluuk

Just to confirm an earlier report that both Gabbz and Sheurons Fire Mage PvE profiles dont seem to be processing pyroblast and consequently no combustion, I just did LFR on EU server after updating PQR and did not get one single pyro proc. 

I have just used my pre-updated PQR folder with the same Fire mage profiles on a training dummy and the pyro's proc immediately.

I appreciate all the profile writers hard work and wanted to report back constructively.

Cheers

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Just to confirm an earlier report that both Gabbz and Sheurons Fire Mage PvE profiles dont seem to be processing pyroblast and consequently no combustion, I just did LFR on EU server after updating PQR and did not get one single pyro proc. 
> 
> I have just used my pre-updated PQR folder with the same Fire mage profiles on a training dummy and the pyro's proc immediately.
> 
> I appreciate all the profile writers hard work and wanted to report back constructively.
> 
> Cheers


Whats your ilvl? Have you got enough haste/crit?

----------


## kickmydog

> Whats your ilvl? Have you got enough haste/crit?


Does not really make a difference since you should proc pyros if you have bad crit rates too.

----------


## ipass

> What version is your WoW?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



Wow version 4.3 .3 15354.... x86
US Server..
I redownloaded Pqr..then when i'm in wow game..PQR interface just says standby then I enable the interrupt key
still no chat messages or it wont show Profile active(

It all worked before that patch installed(

TY 


(SOLVED)

Now it works!!! I reinstalled PQR... ty for help 
Firepong
and Xelper!! and others:P



Ipass

----------


## Gorthok

@Xhelper

*Beta* Client Offsets, I have data for you.

If I spent the time I could turn this into the right format but I don't have time, sorry  :Frown:  , I just did a quick dump.

Again this is *BETA*

Edit: I just read this and realized I did something wrong on the dump so i'll redo it in a few mins
=

----------


## sheuron

> Just to confirm an earlier report that both Gabbz and Sheurons Fire Mage PvE profiles dont seem to be processing pyroblast and consequently no combustion, I just did LFR on EU server after updating PQR and did not get one single pyro proc. 
> 
> I have just used my pre-updated PQR folder with the same Fire mage profiles on a training dummy and the pyro's proc immediately.
> 
> I appreciate all the profile writers hard work and wanted to report back constructively.
> 
> Cheers


Try this, edit mage profile

1. Go to Pyroblast! spell
2. on ability settings "Spell ID: 92315" change to "Spell ID: 0"
3. Delete Pyroblast code and paste this one



```
if not UnitChannelInfo("player") 
and IsUsableSpell(92315) 
then CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(92315)) return true end
```

----------


## tigole1

> Try this, edit mage profile
> 
> 1. Go to Pyroblast! spell
> 2. on ability settings "Spell ID: 92315" change to "Spell ID: 0"
> 3. Delete Pyroblast code and paste this one
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Wow sheuron it worked i followed your advice changed the code you said and its working like as before, not sure what happned there. Maybe the updated PQR screwed the fire mage profile.

Thanks for fix it up.

----------


## sheuron

> Wow sheuron it worked i followed your advice changed the code you said and its working like as before, not sure what happned there. Maybe the updated PQR screwed the fire mage profile.
> 
> Thanks for fix it up.


The new feature to check if we have an spell before cast it have a side effect. IsSpellKnown() return false to Pyroblast!, i guess ll happend with similar spells like Ravage!, Aimed Shot!, etc... thats the reason profile need a minimal mofification to continue working.

----------


## lucyluuk

> The new feature to check if we have an spell before cast it have a side effect. IsSpellKnown() return false to Pyroblast!, i guess ll happend with similar spells like Ravage!, Aimed Shot!, etc... thats the reason profile need a minimal mofification to continue working.


Just edited your code and tested on a training dummy. Within 20sec's pyro processed then combustion! Boom!  :Cool: 

Thank you for your efforts.

----------


## svs

> okay, i want to have people test this profile for me.
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23527046/Pro..._Rotations.xml
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23527046/Pro..._Abilities.xml
> its an aff lock rotation. and I know there will be errors/messups as its a testing profile.
> 
> What i'm after is what numbers you pulling off of it. whats broken. etc etc.


Tested on heroic dummy, all seems to be working - il374 16k dps

----------


## Dominium

> just add an else and you forgot a then
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if not UnitDebuffID("target",53301,"player") then 
>      return true
> else
>      if (EShot - GetTime() + 1) < 1.5 then return true end
> ...


Thanks Crystal, however... it still doesn't seem to work. I want it to cast Explosive Shot if:

a) Explosive Shot is not on the target
b) The duration of the ExS on the target is < 1.5 sec

Doesn't cast Explo at all..

----------


## kelstoor

When can we expect new offsets for BETA 15589 ?

----------


## Lofty

Xelper;

Any chance of adding in either

- Option to change Title name
- Option to change App icon

Or

- Minimise to tray (So it's never seen again)

Reason i ask is for streaming / video recording.

Currently streaming right now. And having to remember not to ALT-Tab is a pain in the ass  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Clotic

> Xelper;
> 
> Any chance of adding in either
> 
> - Option to change Title name
> - Option to change App icon
> 
> Or
> 
> ...


and thats why most people got 2 monitors

----------


## Weischbier

can someone point me to a guide on how to retrieve offsets yourself?

----------


## blamani

What will you do about spells that morph, aka change name and spellid based on the weapon you wear or the form /stance you are in like Jab - Spell - World of Warcraft
Does PQR adapt to that or does the rotation author keep it in mind?

----------


## Dominium

Success! I have finally managed to code the Survival Hunter LnL logic correctly! Tests:

Max Focus (somewhere above 66 before LnL)
Minimum Range - 9 ticks, 1 arcane shot. Rotation: Explo (0,1s) Explo Arcane Explo
Max Range - Same (correctly)

Low focus (below 60)
Min Range - 9 ticks, 1 cobra shot. Rotation: Explo (0,1s) Explo Cobra Explo
Max Range - Same (correctly)

Doing some DPS tests with 100mln dmg done, will report back later + the code  :Wink:

----------


## lawlmoto

> Xelper;
> 
> Any chance of adding in either
> 
> - Option to change Title name
> - Option to change App icon
> 
> Or
> 
> ...


Why would you stream if you have nothing to offer?

----------


## evlow

any thoughts on the best way to implement use of synapse springs in profiles, can't seem to find any examples

----------


## lawlmoto

> any thoughts on the best way to implement use of synapse springs in profiles, can't seem to find any examples


/use 10 in actions.

----------


## Dominium

Ok, I have done the testing and all that stuff - my Survival Hunter Lnl logic is ready!

Tests:
Pet - Wind Serpent
No cds used

#1 My 'not-perfect' Lnl code
85mln damage done
28400 DPS
ExS 36,1% dmg ; 40,7% crit
CS 19,7% ; 33,3% crit
Auto Shot 14,3% ; 32,9% crit
Arc 13,9% ; 33,5% crit

Now, the test with my perfect LnL coding. Please note - yes, the DPS difference is pretty small and some of you might say 'ah, maybe you just got more lucky'. No, I didn't! That's why I added the % of crits and % of damage to show you that actually I had LESS luck testing my better code.

#2 Perfect LnL handling
85mln damage done
28750 DPS
ExS 35,6% dmg ; 38,8% crit (less crits and less LnLs then the first test)
Cobra 20,9% dmg ; 33,4% crit
Auto Shot 14,1% dmg ; 32,8% crit
Arc 14% dmg ; 30,9% crit


Also, some tests with only the LnL handling

Max Range, full focus - Explo Explo Arc Explo (9 ticks, perfect)

Max Range, low focus - Explo Explo Cobra Explo (9 ticks, perfect)

Min range, full focus - Explo Explo Arc Explo (9 ticks, perfect)

Min Range, low focus - Explo Explo Cobra Explo (9 ticks, perfect)

Please do note that this works perfect, *on my latency!* 52ms

How to:

Add 2 new abilities, Explo Lnl and AS lnl.

Explo LnL code: 

if not setAoE 
and UnitBuffID("player",56453)
then return true end

Recast Delay 1100
ID 53301


AS Lnl:

if select(2,GetSpellCooldown(53301)) == 0
and UnitPower("player") > 60
and not UnitBuffID("player", 56453)
and UnitDebuffID("target",53301,"player") then
return true
end

Recast Delay 2000 (so it doesn't cast 2 arcane shots between the Explosives)
ID 3044


Edit NORMAL Arcane Shot to:

if UnitPower("player") > 60 
and not UnitBuffID("player",56453)
and not setAoE
then return true end

and Black Arrow to:

if not setAoE 
and not UnitBuffID("player",56453)
then return true end


Also I changed cobra shot code to: 

if UnitPower("player") <= 60
and not UnitBuffID("player",56453)
then return true end


Now open up rotation edit and put the Explo Lnl and AS Lnl into the right column. Put Explo right under Serpent Sting and Arcane LnL under the Explo Lnl ability.

Hope it helped!

----------


## theonlyray

LOVE this.

Just one problem, cant get the holy priest healing one loaded. There is nothing in the drop downs for rotation after i attach it to wow. Everything else works (warrior). Anyone have a clue?

----------


## bahamen5

I use ALT + X ingame then meesage says rotation mod enabled (name of rotation) but it doesn't do anything after that it doesn't attack or use spells or anything why ?

----------


## BHLDepression

This + zygor guides helps me cut my leveling time in half. lol

----------


## diesall

*PQInterface 2.0.3* released



```
- improved rotation detection and updates
- minor code optimization
```

*as always download from the Wiki*

thoughts on a PQR function that allows you to add DBM timers and Alerts from PQR abilities?

----------


## Xelper

Busy busy week, I should have beta offsets up in the next hour or so.. my WoW beta launcher is taking forever to update.

EDIT: Beta offsets are up. No beta account to test, but they should work.

----------


## bgr

> okay, i want to have people test this profile for me.
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23527046/Pro..._Rotations.xml
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23527046/Pro..._Abilities.xml
> its an aff lock rotation. and I know there will be errors/messups as its a testing profile.
> 
> What i'm after is what numbers you pulling off of it. whats broken. etc etc.
> 
> notes:
> Talents: Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft
> ...


theres a delay between using doomguard and when doomguard is cast. trinkets arent poppped with demon soul. shadowbite won't fire no matter which dots are up. dark intent mouse over isnt working. sometimes overclips unstable affliction by quite a bit. i have 28ms latency. tested in raid finderf wyrmrest temple.

----------


## farnumdizzle

> I use ALT + X ingame then meesage says rotation mod enabled (name of rotation) but it doesn't do anything after that it doesn't attack or use spells or anything why ?


just cast the first spell yourself. like SWP if you're a priest or bane, coe, or corruption or something if you're a warlock, etc....just do something to get you into combat with the dummy. Oh, and people take to kindness around here. So don't be asshat and people will feel more inclined to help you.

----------


## Xelper

Beta offsets are up. No beta account to test, but they should work.

Edit: I've been told they might be crashing. Im waiting on an account to use.

----------


## Techz

> Ok, I have done the testing and all that stuff - my Survival Hunter Lnl logic is ready!
> 
> Tests:
> Pet - Wind Serpent
> No cds used
> 
> #1 My 'not-perfect' Lnl code
> 85mln damage done
> 28400 DPS
> ...


Well i tried all your edit m8 but for me its not casting CS now lol and i have a latency of 33ms :-/

----------


## crystal_tech

> theres a delay between using doomguard and when doomguard is cast. trinkets arent poppped with demon soul. shadowbite won't fire no matter which dots are up. dark intent mouse over isnt working. sometimes overclips unstable affliction by quite a bit. i have 28ms latency. tested in raid finderf wyrmrest temple.


yea try having a target selected as a work around. i'm pushing an update to fix a lot of the issues later today. thanks for the report.

----------


## brandonedm0nds

Im trying to run Nova's Shadow Priest profile but every time i do it says " Your missing PQR_Nova_Data.lue" make sure it's in your data folder!, No Lua file was included when i download the profile, if anyone could help it'd be greatly appriciated!

----------


## yourson

> I smell a dumb arse who is stupid.
> 
> But since i will occasionally help stupid here you go.
> 
> 1. Make sure your are running wow in 32 bit not the 64 bit version. Oh and you are using windows not ios.
> 
> 2. Make sure wow is being run in dx9 NOT DX11!!!!
> 
> 3. Profit.
> ...


why not dx11? i use it with dx11 without problems... at least i think there arent problems.

----------


## Xelper

> why not dx11? i use it with dx11 without problems... at least i think there arent problems.


Any graphic setting should be fine.

----------


## farnumdizzle

> Im trying to run Nova's Shadow Priest profile but every time i do it says " Your missing PQR_Nova_Data.lue" make sure it's in your data folder!, No Lua file was included when i download the profile, if anyone could help it'd be greatly appriciated!


Go to rotation editor, select nova's shadow priest profile, then click the Download Updates button. That should download the missing data.lue file. Also, make sure you +rep buba and mentally :P

@Mentally: How's the update coming for the shadow priest profile? I've been waiting to try and give it a test!

----------


## farnumdizzle

> Beta offsets are up. No beta account to test, but they should work.
> 
> Edit: I've been told they might be crashing. Im waiting on an account to use.


Hey, if you still need that beta account PM me.

----------


## Cocco

Is there a working Holy Priest PvE or Disc Priest PvE Profile ? I tried Sheuron´s, but it doenst work with PQR 2.1.1

----------


## discobob

does anyone know if there is a way possible through the lua to make sure you are facing a target before trying to cast an ability? (ie: Dragon's Breath/Cone of Cold)

----------


## Xelper

Fixed the beta offsets, forgot to rebase one from IDA. Still not able to test though.

----------


## kelstoor

thumbs up its working  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dominium

> Well i tried all your edit m8 but for me its not casting CS now lol and i have a latency of 33ms :-/



Cobra Shot code:

if UnitPower("player") <= 60
and not UnitBuffID("player",56453)
then return true end

Sorry forgot to add that to my post >.>

----------


## crystal_tech

> Cobra Shot code:
> 
> if UnitPower("player") <= 60
> and not UnitBuffID("player",56453)
> then return true end
> 
> Sorry forgot to add that to my post >.>


might want to add the filter for the abilies just incase if you run with another sv hunter. to add the filters just add "PLAYER" after the id number like this: UnitBuffID("player", 56453, "PLAYER")

----------


## Dominium

> might want to add the filter for the abilies just incase if you run with another sv hunter. to add the filters just add "PLAYER" after the id number like this: UnitBuffID("player", 56453, "PLAYER")


Hmm ok, however LnL is on myself so I don't know how could it mix up with another hunters LnL?

----------


## derfred

Hey Kaolla!

I really love your unholy deathknight arenaprofile! Its really amazing with the kill function and everything! I was just wondering if you have the time and energy to do another one, but this time for frost? Would love for a dualwield masterfrost style, but 2h also works =)

/thanks again

----------


## sheuron

> I'm serious how to get this shit working ?


Made a video to explain step by step how to get PQR working on any system using virtualization (Windows, Mac, Linux). Enjoy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0

----------


## crystal_tech

> Hmm ok, however LnL is on myself so I don't know how could it mix up with another hunters LnL?


on your explosive shot code

----------


## bahamen5

Can't open PQR
net framework error



See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.ComponentModel.Win32Exception (0x80004005): Only part of a ReadProcessMemory or WriteProcessMemory request was completed
at System.Diagnostics.NtProcessManager.GetModuleInfos(Int32 processId, Boolean firstModuleOnly)
at System.Diagnostics.ProcessManager.GetModuleInfos(Int32 processId)
at System.Diagnostics.Process.get_Modules()
at Magic.BlackMagic.Open(Int32 )
at Magic.BlackMagic.OpenProcessAndThread(Int32 )
at ...ctor(Int32 )
at ..()
at ..()
at ..(Object , EventArgs )
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnLoad(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnCreateControl()
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl(Boolean fIgnoreVisible)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl()
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.ScrollableControl.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)


************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.261 (RTMGDR.030319-2600)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v4.0.30319/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
PQR
Assembly Version: 2.1.1.0
Win32 Version: 2.1.1
CodeBase: file:///D:/PQR111/PQR.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.235 built by: RTMGDR
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.276 built by: RTMGDR
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
System
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.261 built by: RTMGDR
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
fasmdll_managed
Assembly Version: 1.0.3262.20709
Win32 Version: 
CodeBase: file:///D:/PQR111/fasmdll_managed.DLL
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.233 built by: RTMGDR
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Web
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.272 built by: RTMGDR
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_32/System.Web/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Web.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Core
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.233 built by: RTMGDR
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Core/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Core.dll
----------------------------------------
msvcm90
Assembly Version: 9.0.30729.6161
Win32 Version: 9.00.30729.6161
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/WinSxS/x86_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_none_50934f2ebcb7eb57/msvcm90.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.

----------


## ipass

> *PQInterface 2.0.3* released
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> - improved rotation detection and updates
> - minor code optimization
> ```
> 
> ...



Thanks:P ..for Update!!!
Diesall

----------


## discobob

here is an updated interrupt rotation, what it does is waits for ~85% of the cast to be done to interrupt if its a casted ability, and interrupts instantly if its a channeled spell, you might need to fine tune the % to a little less than 85 if your ping is bad.

original code is still xelpers i just changed a few variables around really and added stopcasting to it so you can cs if you are a mage

----------


## Kaolla

> Hey Kaolla!
> 
> I really love your unholy deathknight arenaprofile! Its really amazing with the kill function and everything! I was just wondering if you have the time and energy to do another one, but this time for frost? Would love for a dualwield masterfrost style, but 2h also works =)
> 
> /thanks again


It's in the works. ;-) 

Should be available for testing tomorrow, if everything goes as planned. There's not as much stuff to play with in Frost, so I've focused on just coding a decent Kill Function. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mrleo

hi... i was wandering if i can make PQR cast an ability when i press the button "1" or "2" or so on... can that be done with all the keyboard buttons or just with ctrl, alt, shift? ty

----------


## kickmydog

> Well I did my own test on the target dummies last night. Same amount of time, first number is standing still, 2nd number is moving from side to side.
> 
> #1 XrnSV 29,540 / 26,546 dps (modified for no rapid fire)
> #2 KMD 29,062 / 25,294 dps
> #3 CT (2.0.0.7) 25,346 / 16,345 dps (This stopped doing any shots when lower than 40ish focus for some reason)
> 
> Anyway pretty conclusive that Sheuron's rotations are better at the moment. I guess I will have to dissect his and see where the differences are.
> 
> This was conducted with a Wolf Pet, and 4 piece t13


Interestingly enough I decided to have another go on the dummies. Stand still. 60m duration.

KMD 30,045

Difference seems to be close enough to me that I'm not going to bother tweaking the rotation until MoP comes out in a couple months. I may however change some settings on the aspect switching. This does seems to aspect switch "too much". Too much aspect switching can delay shots results in a rather large dps loss. I'm thinking that I may just have the aspect switch to fox if moving while casting cobra, but only switch back to hawk when you stand still, to minimize the impact.

----------


## daveyboyuk

> Made a video to explain step by step how to get PQR working on any system using virtualization (Windows, Mac, Linux). Enjoy
> 
> RickRoll&#39;D - YouTube


xD I lol'ed

----------


## crystal_tech

i've tweaked the aff lock code that i wanted tested again. update it and see if its any better.

----------


## bu_ba_911

For any profile writers out there that don't have me on their Skype contact list yet that ever feeling like chatting and bouncing ideas off of me (and vice versa), PM me and I'll send you my Skype Contact info

To anyone else who feels up for Chatting and suggesting things for my current profiles, or willing to be Beta Testers and the such, pm me also, and I'll give you my MSN info (or AIM)

I'm trying to create a network I can bounce ideas off of  :Stick Out Tongue:  (And help the community as a whole)

For those that didn't notice, I created a seperate Forum just for Mentally and I's profiles we're writing in the Profile Section of Ownedcore. Please direct all of your Bugs and Issues (or Praise  :Big Grin:  <3) to that thread over there. I will also start updating our info on the PQR Wiki.... I decided to start taking my small steps to spreading things out here and making it easier to find stuff.... Have a great night people!!!

PST----- Kickmydog.... just got the second half coded for that snippet on CD's I sent you..... Wanna test it out?  :Big Grin:  (I'm still trying to get all the angles covered to make sure it's how I want it  :Smile:  )






> hi... i was wandering if i can make PQR cast an ability when i press the button "1" or "2" or so on... can that be done with all the keyboard buttons or just with ctrl, alt, shift? ty


Yes.... I just finished coding it to ^^ (hint hint).... It's now in test phase  :Smile:  I only have Xelper to thank though... He gave me the base code and the quick run through of how to do it, I finally got around to writing it and testing it  :Smile:

----------


## onya

> Yes.... I just finished coding it to ^^ (hint hint).... It's now in test phase  I only have Xelper to thank though... He gave me the base code and the quick run through of how to do it, I finally got around to writing it and testing it


hah just implemented something that does this myself, curious to see how you're doing it  :Big Grin:  My method is to create the following macros. If the ability is off cd or has less than 10 seconds to go then it will be cast otherwise it'll print a message telling you how long the cd has left. 



```
#showtooltip Earth Elemental Totem
/run if GetCVar("onya_ee")== nil then RegisterCVar("onya_ee",nil) end; SetCVar("onya_ee", 1)

#showtooltip Fire Elemental Totem
/run if GetCVar("onya_fe")== nil then RegisterCVar("onya_fe",nil) end; SetCVar("onya_fe", 1)

#showtooltip bloodlust
/run if GetCVar("onya_bl")== nil then RegisterCVar("onya_bl",nil) end; SetCVar("onya_bl", 1)

#showtooltip Spiritwalker's Grace 
/run if GetCVar("onya_swg")== nil then RegisterCVar("onya_swg",nil) end; SetCVar("onya_swg", 1)
```

download link - onya resto 20120415

----------


## Goopster

Has anyone uploaded an Offset for the new PTR Update?

----------


## mrleo

nice m8  :Wink: ... cant wait for it....

----------


## mrleo

> For any profile writers out there that don't have me on their Skype contact list yet that ever feeling like chatting and bouncing ideas off of me (and vice versa), PM me and I'll send you my Skype Contact info
> 
> To anyone else who feels up for Chatting and suggesting things for my current profiles, or willing to be Beta Testers and the such, pm me also, and I'll give you my MSN info (or AIM)
> 
> I'm trying to create a network I can bounce ideas off of  (And help the community as a whole)
> 
> For those that didn't notice, I created a seperate Forum just for Mentally and I's profiles we're writing in the Profile Section of Ownedcore. Please direct all of your Bugs and Issues (or Praise  <3) to that thread over there. I will also start updating our info on the PQR Wiki.... I decided to start taking my small steps to spreading things out here and making it easier to find stuff.... Have a great night people!!!
> 
> PST----- Kickmydog.... just got the second half coded for that snippet on CD's I sent you..... Wanna test it out?  (I'm still trying to get all the angles covered to make sure it's how I want it  )
> ...




nice  :Wink:  cant wait for it im currently using ur warrior profile  :Wink:

----------


## gamingjunkie

ONYA I love your resto profile, is there anyway that you could tweak it for PVP use and also if you have time, see if there is any tweaking to your elemental profile you could do. In crappy ilvl 333 blues as a fresh 85 I can pull 9.6k dps. I think that is amazing. Just wondering if there is anyway to pull a little more dps out of your profile. Thanks so much for your work though

----------


## bu_ba_911

> hah just implemented something that does this myself, curious to see how you're doing it  My method is to create the following macros. If the ability is off cd or has less than 10 seconds to go then it will be cast otherwise it'll print a message telling you how long the cd has left. 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> #showtooltip Earth Elemental Totem
> /run if GetCVar("onya_ee")== nil then RegisterCVar("onya_ee",nil) end; SetCVar("onya_ee", 1)
> 
> #showtooltip Fire Elemental Totem
> ...


lol i'm def using CVars..... I'll pm you my code, I already have a a notepad going of how I want to tweak it  :Stick Out Tongue:  I left in some old code from an idea I had and just coded around it..... newer code will be more streamlined since I found a way that works better than the original idea XD

lets see if you had the same idea as I tho haha

----------


## Zet

Hey guys, using Valams WL affliction Profile and just doing 15k dps... Item Level 373 any ideas what is worng or ist it normal?

----------


## hbkx1

> Hey guys, using Valams WL affliction Profile and just doing 15k dps... Item Level 373 any ideas what is worng or ist it normal?


yeah affliction is gear dependant....switch to demon and use valmas and youll rape the meters for ur ilevel my 385 demo does 30k consistently

----------


## Mortels

Hello! I can't choose profile. Choice of profile is not active. What am I doing wrong? It depends on the purchase of the program? If so, where is information how to buy program?

----------


## Zet

> yeah affliction is gear dependant....switch to demon and use valmas and youll rape the meters for ur ilevel my 385 demo does 30k consistently


ok tryed demo, but my char is now spamming summoning the pet?

----------


## deadpanstiffy

What changed with PQR_AddToSpellDelayList, it isn't letting abilities fire like it did before.

Killing Spree use to work perfectly prior to the latest update.

Now it delays it, but doesn't try to fire it like it did before



```
<PQR Debug> Killing Spree (Combat) returned true. Executing ability.
<PQR Debug> DELAY: Killing Spree was added.
<PQR Debug> DELAY: Rotation is delayed. Spell or item use attemped.
<PQR Debug> DELAY: Rotation is delayed. Spell or item use attemped.
<PQR Debug> DELAY: Rotation is delayed. Spell or item use attemped.
<PQR Debug> DELAY: Rotation is delayed. Spell or item use attemped.
<PQR Debug> DELAY: Rotation is delayed. Spell or item use attemped.
<PQR Debug> DELAY: Rotation is delayed. Spell or item use attemped.
```

----------


## dklcfr

it's free, you need to download profiles for you class, links can be found on the front page.

----------


## Deva

@bu_ba, you know I'll be bugging you shortly for that info :P

@sheuron, testing your leveling profiles and loooving them! One bug in the warrior profile, with Charge, there was a ~= where there should be a ==. I changed that and changed it to not require combat to execute and it worked like a boss! Only other change/suggestion I might make is to make the paladin leveling profile use Judgement as the pull/range check in offensive spells. Otherwise, the 1-10 profiles are great!

----------


## Mortels

> it's free, you need to download profiles for you class, links can be found on the front page.


Profile downloaded. Window profile selection is not active!Attachment 7042Attachment 7043

----------


## Techz

> yeah affliction is gear dependant....switch to demon and use valmas and youll rape the meters for ur ilevel my 385 demo does 30k consistently


i was destro thought i would do what you said im now doing 8k with demo with a 384 ilvl :-( not sure whats wrong as i have no clue how to play it but all glyphs are right and i reforge into what it said :-(

----------


## sheuron

> What changed with PQR_AddToSpellDelayList, it isn't letting abilities fire like it did before.
> 
> Killing Spree use to work perfectly prior to the latest update.
> 
> Now it delays it, but doesn't try to fire it like it did before
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


What PQR_AddToSpellDelayList do is delay the rotación specify time when you try to manually cast spell. You need to click spam the spell, first time to delay rotation, next to fire spell when GCD is ready

----------


## sheuron

> @bu_ba, you know I'll be bugging you shortly for that info :P
> 
> @sheuron, testing your leveling profiles and loooving them! One bug in the warrior profile, with Charge, there was a ~= where there should be a ==. I changed that and changed it to not require combat to execute and it worked like a boss! Only other change/suggestion I might make is to make the paladin leveling profile use Judgement as the pull/range check in offensive spells. Otherwise, the 1-10 profiles are great!


Didnt intended to autopull mobs at range on melee classes.

----------


## Deva

Fair enough, plus I realized later this would technically break it on a fresh toon since they wouldn't have Judgement to test for range, oops. Well, the fix to charge is the only thing I found then! I'll be trying the DK one later today.

----------


## JoeThePlumber

What is the ban rate of this tool?!

----------


## Clotic

how do i search for PQR abi rot on this forum? looking for a dk unholy and forst one

----------


## Ninjaderp

> how do i search for PQR abi rot on this forum? looking for a dk unholy and forst one


Tried the search-button? Search for "unholy http" and "frost http" and you may find posts with links. Just filter to the newest post and you'll be up to date.

----------


## Clotic

could find anything jut alot of wts threads

----------


## Xelper

> What changed with PQR_AddToSpellDelayList, it isn't letting abilities fire like it did before.
> 
> Killing Spree use to work perfectly prior to the latest update.
> 
> Now it delays it, but doesn't try to fire it like it did before
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Why are you adding Killing Spree to the delay list? It is meant for allowing players to override the bot when they are spamming an ability. It is good for things like potions, cooldowns, etc that are not managed by the bot.

I also haven't changed anything with the bot logic, or even just the delay list, in at least a few builds. The only thing changed was a quick fix for SkipUnknown which would not affect this.

----------


## BHLDepression

> What is the ban rate of this tool?!


No one has ever been banned, ive been using for 3 months on 5 85's, Blizzard does not realy care about this for it is in no way harming the play style of others.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> how do i search for PQR abi rot on this forum? looking for a dk unholy and forst one


Search this thread only not entire forums...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Clotic

> Search this thread only not entire forums...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


and how do u do that rofl?

----------


## Kaolla

> how do i search for PQR abi rot on this forum? looking for a dk unholy and forst one


Myself, Nova, Imdasandman, Zemnexx and others have all released decent profiles for one DK spec or another. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## MastaRage

> and how do u do that rofl?



<3 snipping tool

----------


## killswitch131

Hello, and ty  :Wink:  to all the Dev's and contributors! Just a quick question, ive searched for this before i asked, not saying i didnt overlook it by accident, but i'll ask any way. Has anyone tried to set this up for getting certain achieves like "to all the squirrels i've loved before" like the noblegarden one?

----------


## Clotic

aha thx for the reply i am an idiot >_>

----------


## MastaRage

> Hello, and ty  to all the Dev's and contributors! Just a quick question, ive searched for this before i asked, not saying i didnt overlook it by accident, but i'll ask any way. Has anyone tried to set this up for getting certain achieves like "to all the squirrels i've loved before" like the noblegarden one?


I'm sure there is a way to code that into a profile but I believe the noblegarden one worked if you are inrange of an egg, so i guess it could work if you are inrange of certain critters, too. Similar to Sheurons herb gathering code, it moved to the herb nearby, but in a straight line so you may get stuck if something is blocking you.

----------


## sheuron

Profile updates, package includes:
*Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Fire PvP, Arcane PvE)
*Priest* (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
*Hunter* (MM PvE, Survival PvE)
*Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
*Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
*Death Knight* (Frost PvP)
*Shaman* (Elemental PvE, Resto PvE)
*Druid* (Feral Tank PvE, Resto PvE)
Also included 1 text file with Racials and 2 INTERRUPT profiles to auto gather Herbs & Archaelogy

http://goo.gl/rseZ0

- Add a new way to notify about rotation mode on WARRIOR, PRIEST, ROGUE, DRUID and HUNTER
- Fixed Pyroblast! and Ravage! to work with last PQR version

----------


## Ninjaderp

Wohoo! Ill update your profiles tonight and try them out then  :Big Grin: 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Fantality

> Profile updates, package includes:
> *Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Fire PvP, Arcane PvE)
> *Priest* (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
> *Hunter* (MM PvE, Survival PvE)
> *Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
> *Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
> *Death Knight* (Frost PvP)
> *Shaman* (Elemental PvE, Resto PvE)
> *Druid* (Feral Tank PvE, Resto PvE)
> ...


Is this better then Boss ones? DPS wise.

----------


## saga3180

> Is this better then Boss ones? DPS wise.


How ab out you actually try it?

----------


## Ninjaderp

> How ab out you actually try it?


Agree fully

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## xLegendx

> Profile updates, package includes:
> *Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Fire PvP, Arcane PvE)
> *Priest* (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
> *Hunter* (MM PvE, Survival PvE)
> *Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
> *Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
> *Death Knight* (Frost PvP)
> *Shaman* (Elemental PvE, Resto PvE)
> *Druid* (Feral Tank PvE, Resto PvE)
> ...


I always anticipate updates from sheuron  :Big Grin:

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Why are you adding Killing Spree to the delay list? It is meant for allowing players to override the bot when they are spamming an ability. It is good for things like potions, cooldowns, etc that are not managed by the bot.
> 
> I also haven't changed anything with the bot logic, or even just the delay list, in at least a few builds. The only thing changed was a quick fix for SkipUnknown which would not affect this.


Killing Spree and Adrenaline Rush are both used as < 35 energy. Sometimes the bot would try to fire Killing Spree, be on GCD, miss the cast and then use Adrenaline Rush because it is off the GCD. I was using this as a band-aid of a fix, and now check the cooldown on Killing Spree in my Adrenaline Rush ability, to now use AR if KS is available.

----------


## Spykehollow

Would say that i love this program, you are the best!

----------


## imdasandman

> Profile updates, package includes:
> *Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Fire PvP, Arcane PvE)
> *Priest* (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
> *Hunter* (MM PvE, Survival PvE)
> *Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
> *Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
> *Death Knight* (Frost PvP)
> *Shaman* (Elemental PvE, Resto PvE)
> *Druid* (Feral Tank PvE, Resto PvE)
> ...


I think i haz a man crush on you imo. Thanks for fixing the pyroblast

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Duranin

> Profile updates, package includes:
> *Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Fire PvP, Arcane PvE)
> *Priest* (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
> *Hunter* (MM PvE, Survival PvE)
> *Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
> *Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
> *Death Knight* (Frost PvP)
> *Shaman* (Elemental PvE, Resto PvE)
> *Druid* (Feral Tank PvE, Resto PvE)
> ...


Thanks for the update !

----------


## yourson

> Profile updates, package includes:
> *Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Fire PvP, Arcane PvE)
> *Priest* (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
> *Hunter* (MM PvE, Survival PvE)
> *Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
> *Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
> *Death Knight* (Frost PvP)
> *Shaman* (Elemental PvE, Resto PvE)
> *Druid* (Feral Tank PvE, Resto PvE)
> ...


Ola Nova Team :-)
Could you please add [Berserker Rage] and [Rend] to warriors profiles?
About AOE profile, aoe should Rend and Thunderclap to refresh Rend dot. As I see it, atm AOE is mostly cleaving, not really using any other ability other than Bladestorm.

edit: tests i've done were on dummy.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Sheuron is not with the Nova-team, you should PM bu_ba or mentally about that. And you should never test a profile on just a dummy, since the profiles are made to use on enemies or bosses. It wont show the same results from dummies as from bosses or trash from instances&raids.

----------


## yourson

> Sheuron is not with the Nova-team, you should PM bu_ba or mentally about that. And you should never test a profile on just a dummy, since the profiles are made to use on enemies or bosses. It wont show the same results from dummies as from bosses or trash from instances&raids.


Silly me...

----------


## onya

updated my resto shaman profile to update from within the client, added spirit link totem to the abilities castable via macro.

----------


## abndrew82

> updated my resto shaman profile to update from within the client, added spirit link totem to the abilities castable via macro.


WB, now I will have to switch back and try yours again. I had been using it for awhile and it worked great. Recently been trying Sheurons Resto Shaman, but tonight will have to give your updated one a shot.

Thanks

----------


## onya

another update, it will create the macros for you.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Tried to update it onya, but it says it cant do it because the foldername isnt documents/pqr/profiles/resto2/onya_resto2_Rotations.xml

----------


## abndrew82

> another update, it will create the macros for you.


That link shows as being your elemental profile to me. Not sure if wrong link or something. But no resto listed when loading that into my pqr shaman folder.

----------


## onya

> Tried to update it onya, but it says it cant do it because the foldername isnt documents/pqr/profiles/resto2/onya_resto2_Rotations.xml


ok i think i've fixed it try downloading the zip from my .sig

----------


## Mortels

> Profile downloaded. Window profile selection is not active!Attachment 7042Attachment 7043


No ideas?)

----------


## supermann

Now my first try for an PvP profile for an Elemental Shaman, based on sheurons last versions.

Supermann_vers_1_0.zip

Based on Sheurons awesome work, pls rep him, too :-)

Profile will auto Thunderstorm when target is in melee range, if thunderstorm is on CD, it will cast earthbind to mass root all in melee range.
If Thunderstorm and Erthbind on CD it will autocast Spirit Wolf when the target is in meleerange 2 get away.
If u moving the profile cast Frostschock to slow ur enemy.
Autopurge big buffs like Arcane Power, Wings etc... .
Stoneclaw @ 80% life 4 shield.
Grounding Totem on Aggro.
Focus Hex via hotkey.

- Test with this build
Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft

-- Hotkeys
Hold down ALT pause rotation
Hold down LEFT SHIFT to AoE
Hold down LEFT CONTROL to Hex focus

changes planned:

-autoheal when it is save. (target rootet, snared, hexed etc.pp.)

----------


## Familiar

> another update, it will create the macros for you.


How to update your profile?

----------


## onya

> How to update your profile?


download the zip from my sig. you should then be able to update to future versions within pqr.

----------


## MastaRage

Incoming 4.3.4 patch tomorrow, watch out for new offsets. All I saw was a support system update.

----------


## cukiemunster

Quick question, but apparently I annoyed someone enough last night in a BG with the interrupts, that they made a toon on my server, pst me and mailed me saying that i was using an interrupting bot, and they reported me for 3rd party blabbity blah. My question is if Blizz decides to investigate this, is the PQR chat stamps visible server side? Or is it Client side only? Anotherwords should I disable chat stamps from here on out just to be safe? Not raiding until next Friday, so I wont use PQR until then, but after that.... who knows?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Lol thats a desperate person that did go through all that trouble just to threaten you, have he never been interrupted before? ^^ You shouldnt be concerned.

----------


## cukiemunster

Well they went through the hassle of creating a toon on a different server, pst me about 15 times, and sent me a mail longer than War and Peace lol. Just for shits and giggles lets say they actually did take 1/10 of the time they spent doing all that, and submitted a ticket? Back to my OP, can Blizz see PQR chat stamps?

----------


## Ralphiuss

To what I understand blizz can't see chat stamps that come from PQR as it's injected right into the client and not coming from server side.

What I believe they can see is that fact there is no delay in your interrupts. You'd probably get a slap on the had for automation. Risky to use this in PVP imo. To many people get mad when you're just being too good. I'd stick with PVE with PQR.

----------


## Mortels

No one can help me? No one had this problem? http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2233827 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

----------


## Ralphiuss

Sorry, not really sure what your problem is. The attachments you posted needs admin approval which really never happens.

----------


## Mortels

Ok. 
Image 1 - imgur: the simple image sharer
Image 2 - imgur: the simple image sharer

----------


## Ralphiuss

Weird only time mine says "Not Logged in" is at a loading screen. I can't recreate your error.

----------


## Meatglue

> Well they went through the hassle of creating a toon on a different server, pst me about 15 times, and sent me a mail longer than War and Peace lol. Just for shits and giggles lets say they actually did take 1/10 of the time they spent doing all that, and submitted a ticket? Back to my OP, can Blizz see PQR chat stamps?


I only use it for PvP. Change your interrupt percent to something higher than the 0% stock setting. I use mine at 60%. Still waiting for someone to code in a variable 60-80% to be completely unsuspicious though. I recommend ignoring incoming whispers from people like that. No reason to argue with them anyway.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I only use it for PvP. Change your interrupt percent to something higher than the 0% stock setting. I use mine at 60%. Still waiting for someone to code in a variable 60-80% to be completely unsuspicious though. I recommend ignoring incoming whispers from people like that. No reason to argue with them anyway.


i already sent that to u before >.> you just use math.random(minimum value, maximum value)

----------


## Mortels

> Weird only time mine says "Not Logged in" is at a loading screen. I can't recreate your error.


It occurs at once after choice process. Is support for ruRU?

----------


## firepong

> Incoming 4.3.4 patch tomorrow, watch out for new offsets. All I saw was a support system update.


So far, the last few patches that have came out still had the same build, 15354. I'm betting that for 4.3.4, if it does come out, it will be the same. On PTR, the only new feature they were testing out was to try and get the x64 client running better or something like that.




> It occurs at once after choice process. Is support for ruRU?


Are you using the x64 client? If so, PQR does not support it. It only works on the 32(x86)bit client. If when your logged into the game and that happens, its either what I just said or outdated offsets. But if you downloaded the latest from the first post, then it cannot be offsets that's the problem.

----------


## eggman689

No love for the warlock! There's no rotations out that work for it right now.  :Frown:

----------


## crystal_tech

> No love for the warlock! There's no rotations out that work for it right now.


there are just look harder.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> No love for the warlock! There's no rotations out that work for it right now.


Lol if I remember correctly..... the answer should be in front of your face now 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2

----------


## eggman689

> there are just look harder.


I've looked around, Your Demo works well for me, but the other specs just stand there and do nothing. Valma's profiles crash my WoW for who knows what reason.

----------


## onya

> There's no rotations out that work for it right now
> 
> Your Demo works well for me


both of these things can not be true.

----------


## Toopsyy

Has anyone made a review about this?

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Has anyone made a review about this?


Try it out yourself, I did and I got hooked  :Smile:

----------


## Ralphiuss

PQR is quite addicting...

It'll be a sad day when the major profile writers quit wow... :Frown: 

MUST LEARN HOW TO WRITE PROFILES!! PQR MUST LIVE ON!!

----------


## discobob

one question, i cant seem to figure out a way to do it right, is there a way to auto target an enemy totem if it is out, mainly spirit link totem, i want to lance it as soon it pops but ic ant seem to get it to work, i tried checking for the buff on an enemy and then using runmacro to /target spirit link totem /cast ice lance but cant seem to get it to work

also, here is my updated interrupt profile, posted a few pages back not sure if people seen it

interrupts regular casts at 85% (fix to a little lower if you have a shitty ping) and channeled casts (ie: penance) right away. makes it a little harder to get fake casted in pvp. also added stopcasting for mages.

----------


## Debordes

Hello buba, been using your profiles for a long time, recently started to play again and I see now that your profiles are a part of a group, but when I now use your svn checkout, there is only one holy profile, are you no longer supporting a holy paladin pvp profile?

And if you are not, can you, (or anyone else for that matter) recommend a BG oriented Holy paladin PvP profile for me? 

I thank you and anyone else for their suggestions

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hello buba, been using your profiles for a long time, recently started to play again and I see now that your profiles are a part of a group, but when I now use your svn checkout, there is only one holy profile, are you no longer supporting a holy paladin pvp profile?
> 
> And if you are not, can you, (or anyone else for that matter) recommend a BG oriented Holy paladin PvP profile for me? 
> 
> I thank you and anyone else for their suggestions


Wait for the next update.... what I did with the holy paladin will all make sense then 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Debordes

> Wait for the next update.... what I did with the holy paladin will all make sense then 
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


Okay, thank you very much.

----------


## Xelper

> PQR is quite addicting...
> 
> It'll be a sad day when the major profile writers quit wow...
> 
> MUST LEARN HOW TO WRITE PROFILES!! PQR MUST LIVE ON!!


What about when I quit WoW????

Just playing.  :Smile:

----------


## nertharul

> What about when I quit WoW????
> 
> Just playing.


that would be worst than the real life cataclysm or even the death of WOW itself, and some of these ppl gonna kill them selfs including me lolol.

But we love u xelper ur so awsome :P

----------


## Ralphiuss

@Xelper

Please never quit WoW....ever!!

Oh and teach me how to make profiles!!!

----------


## gamingjunkie

I second the profile making lessons. 

All in favor say "I"

lol.
I would love to know how to make effective profiles and be able to tweak them to draw every ounce of dps or healing out of them. You guys make it look so easy and effortless but I'm sure it takes a lot of knowledge of the classes and experience to do such amazing things. Keep up the great work and until I learn how to manipulate these works of art, I anticipate all of your updates.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I second the profile making lessons. 
> 
> All in favor say "I"
> 
> lol.
> I would love to know how to make effective profiles and be able to tweak them to draw every ounce of dps or healing out of them. You guys make it look so easy and effortless but I'm sure it takes a lot of knowledge of the classes and experience to do such amazing things. Keep up the great work and until I learn how to manipulate these works of art, I anticipate all of your updates.


honestly his first post, and looking at how others were doing it is all i used to start writing these profiles..... didn't know an ounce of lua before i started this  :Smile: 

i mostly just googled lua expressions and basic lua syntax when i wanted to understand the limits of what i wanted to do  :Stick Out Tongue: ....

i've also trained 3 other people so far enough how to write profiles that they can now edit their own profiles and make tweaks to customize it how they want XD it's not hard

----------


## lawlmoto

> I second the profile making lessons. 
> 
> All in favor say "I"
> 
> lol.
> I would love to know how to make effective profiles and be able to tweak them to draw every ounce of dps or healing out of them. You guys make it look so easy and effortless but I'm sure it takes a lot of knowledge of the classes and experience to do such amazing things. Keep up the great work and until I learn how to manipulate these works of art, I anticipate all of your updates.


Start with an easy goal. Like get it to spam one ability, move on from there.

----------


## Pit2k

Amazing my fire mage actually makes top meters now  :Smile: 
I hated playing him before.
Thank you.




> Profile updates, package includes:
> *Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Fire PvP, Arcane PvE)
> *Priest* (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
> *Hunter* (MM PvE, Survival PvE)
> *Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
> *Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
> *Death Knight* (Frost PvP)
> *Shaman* (Elemental PvE, Resto PvE)
> *Druid* (Feral Tank PvE, Resto PvE)
> ...

----------


## Ralphiuss

@bu_ba_911

Please take me under your wing! I have you added to MSN. I believe..Just waiting for you to accept the request.

----------


## Mortels

> Are you using the x64 client? If so, PQR does not support it. It only works on the 32(x86)bit client. If when your logged into the game and that happens, its either what I just said or outdated offsets. But if you downloaded the latest from the first post, then it cannot be offsets that's the problem.


Using the x86 client. Window mode. Offsets downloaded the latest from the first post (With PQRUpdater.exe downloaded too, the same result).

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @bu_ba_911
> 
> Please take me under your wing! I have you added to MSN. I believe..Just waiting for you to accept the request.


haven't gotten it :-/

----------


## andryshka

> It occurs at once after choice process. Is support for ruRU?


Support.
You don't have any profile for your class.

----------


## firepong

> Support.
> You don't have any profile for your class.


Lol, I didn't think about this  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  I'm sure he's not blind enough to not read the first post and notice you have to download the profiles and put them in there respected folder under ./PQRotation/Profiles/, right? :confused: lol

----------


## kojaks

@Mentality 

Love the Shadowpriest profile. I just have several usage questions for you if you have the time.

I'm trying to alter the shortcut key for mind flay, I'd like it on shift, rather than right alt. I'd also like to remove the dispersion shortcut all together. However anytime I go in and make changes and save it. It seems to break the entire thing resulting in huge fps stuttering when running the profile, and no rotation. I'm forced to delete the profiles and redownload them. Is there something obvious i'm missing here?

I'm also having trouble with the profile (running in standard mode) using cooldowns appropriately. If im just killing random world mobs / doing dailies. It will fire off shadowfiend all the time. However ive never once had it fire it on a boss. Ive also never had the profile use Archangel, outside attacking tenticles out in twilight highlands quest areas o.O


Any insight?

----------


## gamingjunkie

I have used most if not all of the resto shaman profiles and I found one I like for PVP but I am just wondering if there is one that everyone would suggest is better or maybe one that I haven't tried yet.

----------


## Mortels

> Lol, I didn't think about this  I'm sure he's not blind enough to not read the first post and notice you have to download the profiles and put them in there respected folder under ./PQRotation/Profiles/, right? :confused: lol


Ofc. I use your profile Feral DPS.

----------


## Deva

Well, bu_ba officially hates me now... but we've got something in the works.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

When it's done, I still say most of the credit should go to him, seeing as the framework comes from the Nova profiles, and he's put up with helping debug my "blonde moments" :confused:, as he calls them (I am NOT blonde).

Once the servers are back up I've just got two major issues that need fixing before the basics are done, then a few more tweaks and it _should_ be ready for release/live testing.

----------


## kclux

I see some profiles lately using cvar macros which is basically a nice thing but I wonder if that would not be a easy way for Blizzard to find PQR users. Would it be enough to save macros only locally?

----------


## Pumpurum

> I see some profiles lately using cvar macros which is basically a nice thing but I wonder if that would not be a easy way for Blizzard to find PQR users. Would it be enough to save macros only locally?


don`t sync macro


```
/console synchronizeMacros 0
```

sync macro


```
/console synchronizeMacros 1
```

----------


## onya

> I see some profiles lately using cvar macros which is basically a nice thing but I wonder if that would not be a easy way for Blizzard to find PQR users. Would it be enough to save macros only locally?


Yeah, it's an issue. Macros are saved server side as well.


[edit] ok nice, i'll check and set synchronizeMacros.

----------


## Xelper

Offsets are up for 15595. Untested since servers aren't up.

----------


## MastaRage

> Offsets are up for 15595. Untested since servers aren't up.


You just beat me! 

<3 Xelper
will test when they are up.

Off to rape the BF3.

----------


## yukyusan

Hi

Profile shadows pvp don't existed?

----------


## Cahonez

@Sheuron

I'm sure this has been asked before, but I cannot find it in the forums.

I'm trying to try out your rotations, however whenever I use them I get an error pop up. It looks like this:

Message: [string " if not PQR_LoadLua("PQR_xrn.lua") then ..."]:1: attempt to call global 'PQR_LoadLua' (a nil value)
Time: 04/17/12 15:55:40
Count: 52
Stack: [string " if not PQR_LoadLua("PQR_xrn.lua") then ..."]:1: in function `?'
[string "..."]:587: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "..."]:365: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "..."]:137: in function <[string "..."]:72>

Locals: (*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "PQR_xrn.lua"
(*temporary) = "attempt to call global 'PQR_LoadLua' (a nil value)

it spams me until I turn off the rotation. And no abilities are used.

I expect its a file in the wrong place and im being a derp, but could someone post and let me know how stupid im being  :Smile: 

thanks!

----------


## MastaRage

> @Sheuron
> 
> I'm sure this has been asked before, but I cannot find it in the forums.
> 
> I'm trying to try out your rotations, however whenever I use them I get an error pop up. It looks like this:
> 
> Message: [string " if not PQR_LoadLua("PQR_xrn.lua") then ..."]:1: attempt to call global 'PQR_LoadLua' (a nil value)
> Time: 04/17/12 15:55:40
> Count: 52
> ...


Make sure PQR_xrn.lua is in the data folder. I'm not sure but that looks like what it is wrong.

----------


## Cahonez

> Make sure PQR_xrn.lua is in the data folder. I'm not sure but that looks like what it is wrong.


It is happily placed in the folder.

----------


## Nenvaj

Hello.

im fairly new to this and im trying to make it work.

So far ive downloaded the PQRUpdater and placed it in a folder , and updated the program so i got some few extra files.
Ive downloaded a profil and placed it in the profile folder.

Once i double click on PQR then i can only select "Edit mode (No Bot Functionality)
Been reading some of the posts but haven't been thro 655 pages, but im playing in windowed mode and im logged in when i open the program.

Any assistence please?

----------


## MastaRage

> It is happily placed in the folder.


If that is not it I have no clue, as I'm still learning. I had test anything either since realms are down, but all I can say is redownload Sheuron's latest package and give it another try.

Also what profile was this with?

----------


## MastaRage

> Hello.
> 
> im fairly new to this and im trying to make it work.
> 
> So far ive downloaded the PQRUpdater and placed it in a folder , and updated the program so i got some few extra files.
> Ive downloaded a profil and placed it in the profile folder.
> 
> Once i double click on PQR then i can only select "Edit mode (No Bot Functionality)
> Been reading some of the posts but haven't been thro 655 pages, but im playing in windowed mode and im logged in when i open the program.
> ...


Start WoW first and log onto your character and then you should see it attaching to that character.

----------


## Bottter

> Hello.
> 
> im fairly new to this and im trying to make it work.
> 
> So far ive downloaded the PQRUpdater and placed it in a folder , and updated the program so i got some few extra files.
> Ive downloaded a profil and placed it in the profile folder.
> 
> Once i double click on PQR then i can only select "Edit mode (No Bot Functionality)
> Been reading some of the posts but haven't been thro 655 pages, but im playing in windowed mode and im logged in when i open the program.
> ...



looks like you have the 64 bit Version of WoW

----------


## sheuron

> @Sheuron
> 
> I'm sure this has been asked before, but I cannot find it in the forums.
> 
> I'm trying to try out your rotations, however whenever I use them I get an error pop up. It looks like this:
> 
> Message: [string " if not PQR_LoadLua("PQR_xrn.lua") then ..."]:1: attempt to call global 'PQR_LoadLua' (a nil value)
> Time: 04/17/12 15:55:40
> Count: 52
> ...


You using old PQR version. Download PQR Updater from first page.

----------


## sgdevoid

> yeah affliction is gear dependant....switch to demon and use valmas and youll rape the meters for ur ilevel my 385 demo does 30k consistently


Where can I find said rotation? I searched this thread and found nothing.  :Frown:

----------


## MastaRage

> Where can I find said rotation? I searched this thread and found nothing.


Valmas svn
valma-pqr-profiles - Advanced PQR profiles - Google Project Hosting

fyi servers up in US

----------


## sgdevoid

> Valmas svn
> valma-pqr-profiles - Advanced PQR profiles - Google Project Hosting
> 
> fyi servers up in US


Awesome, thanks a lot!

----------


## Groundslider

i have tryede it and it do more dmg that i did before. but as Hunter i realy miss aoe Rotation so you can switch to aoe on those bosses that its needet one. can some one help me to make somthing like that becouse i dont know how to make those codes

----------


## MastaRage

> i have tryede it and it do more dmg that i did before. but as Hunter i realy miss aoe Rotation so you can switch to aoe on those bosses that its needet one. can some one help me to make somthing like that becouse i dont know how to make those codes


I have no problem switching from a ST to AOE rotation, I have it set up with kickmydog's as follows:
Rotation 1: ST - Alt + Z
Rotation 2: AOE - Alt + X

simple as that.

----------


## Groundslider

the problem is not to switch but the problem is that there is no rotation to hunter AOE

and i downloadet the profile on page 654

----------


## Deva

> the problem is not to switch but the problem is that there is no rotation to hunter AOE
> 
> and i downloadet the profile on page 654


I'm guessing you downloaded sheuron's profile pack from the post quoted on that page, since there aren't any other hunter profiles on that page.

If that is the case, you should check the rotation notes (click the little exclamation sign next to the rotation, or open the rotation editor, select the rotation, and the notes are in the bottom right). If it is indeed sheuron's though, AoE should be toggled by right control, as it says in the notes. If it's kickmydog's, it's left shift.

----------


## Groundslider

as i can see there is no notes in that one i have downloadet

----------


## royoneal213

Any word on offsets for 4.3.4 patch today?

Edit: DERP I'm retarded. If you still have no bot functionality and are using 32 bit client, make sure you click the "download offsets" button when you launch haha. Almost completely forgot!

----------


## kickmydog

> I have no problem switching from a ST to AOE rotation, I have it set up with kickmydog's as follows:
> Rotation 1: ST - Alt + Z
> Rotation 2: AOE - Alt + X
> 
> simple as that.


Funny, I do the very same thing.

----------


## MastaRage

> as i can see there is no notes in that one i have downloadet


My suggestion then is to redownload Sheuron's and/or KMD's latest profiles from both their signatures and your golden from there. As long as PQR is up-to-date.




> Funny, I do the very same thing.


Although I switched it to Shift +Z and Y because sometimes it triggers cinematic view.

----------


## CharleyWex

Buba, Nova,

I'm currently trying out your Beta profiles for HPALLY and MONK. I downloaded the .lua files into the data folder, but for some reason am still getting the PQR error saying that I'm missing a key file:PQR_Nova_Data.lua and idTip lua file to view spell IDs.

Tried searching the thread but to no avail. Any help?

----------


## MastaRage

> Buba, Nova,
> 
> I'm currently trying out your Beta profiles for HPALLY and MONK. I downloaded the .lua files into the data folder, but for some reason am still getting the PQR error saying that I'm missing a key file:PQR_Nova_Data.lua and idTip lua file to view spell IDs.
> 
> Tried searching the thread but to no avail. Any help?


Lemme redirect you to their thread for quicker help: Nova TEAM! ([PQR] Nova Team Profiles)

----------


## lawlmoto

> Buba, Nova,
> 
> I'm currently trying out your Beta profiles for HPALLY and MONK. I downloaded the .lua files into the data folder, but for some reason am still getting the PQR error saying that I'm missing a key file:PQR_Nova_Data.lua and idTip lua file to view spell IDs.
> 
> Tried searching the thread but to no avail. Any help?


Reinstall PQR, redownload the profiles using the updater link, manually put in idtip, and reboot.

----------


## CharleyWex

Yeah I did the update, seems that the only one that isn't included is the idTip data file.

----------


## firepong

> Ofc. I use your profile Feral DPS.


Since things seem to not be working right. I have a request. Can you remove your user ( for security reasons) from your WoW launcher where you login to the game and take a print screen for me? Want to see what your version is saying. 

Also, are you starting PQRotation after you have already logged in and selected a character to play? When it says your not logged in, it means your in Edit Mode Only.

----------


## Deva

> Yeah I did the update, seems that the only one that isn't included is the idTip data file.


I deleted my original reply because the other 2 beat me to it, but here's where you can grab the idTip file: http://bubba-pqr-profiles.googlecode...idTip_core.lua

Just save that and move it to the PQR/Data folder.

Edit: Technically, the idTip file is not required for the rotation to run, and it should still continue without it, although it will show an error message about the file being missing.

----------


## Draxis57

When I open PQR, even after deleting the old directory and using the updater to re-download everything, it opens into a VERY tiny window where all I can see is my character's name and nothing else.. I am unable to select rotations to add, etc. Any help is greatly appreciated!

----------


## Captw

Anything on ENhance 2.0 profile in the works? I know the people that used to make them no longer play. If none are, are any of you master scripters looking for an Enh guinea pig tester and feedback person or maybe a student?

----------


## Mortels

> Since things seem to not be working right. I have a request. Can you remove your user ( for security reasons) from your WoW launcher where you login to the game and take a print screen for me? Want to see what your version is saying. 
> 
> Also, are you starting PQRotation after you have already logged in and selected a character to play? When it says your not logged in, it means your in Edit Mode Only.


Image 1 - imgur: the simple image sharer
Image 2 - imgur: the simple image sharer
Image 3 - imgur: the simple image sharer

----------


## firepong

> Image 1 - imgur: the simple image sharer
> Image 2 - imgur: the simple image sharer
> Image 3 - imgur: the simple image sharer


Yeah, you might have the profiles inside the wrong folder. Everything looked good from what I can tell in those screenshots except for the last one where it still showed not logged in and no profiles. Make sure my feral profiles are actually in the druid folder under profiles. That is the only advice I can give. Also, I don't know when you guys will get the new update, but download the new offsets for when they send the update to the Russian client.

----------


## bu_ba_911

If you look on our svn in the data folder you would find everything you needed, however... Idtip was not mandatory and would not break the rotation as it wasn't needed to make things work... The data files were tho lol. 

Sent from my phone using Tapatalk

----------


## kickmydog

This is update is mostly to fix the SV rotation. I was getting around 31.5k dps on a dummy without cooldowns. This is up from around 30k with the old rotation code. Please not this rotation fix should only help if you have 2t13. It should also finally fix sometimes getting 100 focus and not dumping it.

HUNTER_PQR2_V8.rar

BM & SV have a "LEFT SHIFT" for just cobra shot.

I have also included for BM players a no Bestial Wrath rotation with no fervor if you are working on Heroic Spine.

----------


## Mortels

> Yeah, you might have the profiles inside the wrong folder. Everything looked good from what I can tell in those screenshots except for the last one where it still showed not logged in and no profiles. Make sure my feral profiles are actually in the druid folder under profiles. That is the only advice I can give. Also, I don't know when you guys will get the new update, but download the new offsets for when they send the update to the Russian client.


https://i.imgur.com/22jLp.jpg

----------


## Kinkeh

> If you look on our svn in the data folder you would find everything you needed, however... Idtip was not mandatory and would not break the rotation as it wasn't needed to make things work... The data files were tho lol. 
> 
> Sent from my phone using Tapatalk


Is there any way to make your holy paladin profiles have some logic on fights like zon'ozz and yor'sahj, I feel like it dispelling the debuff on zon'ozz without checking the players health will cause some wipes, especially dispelling in general on heroic, and check for purple on yor'sahj so it doesn't over heal, etc? just some things that I think would help greatly :3

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> PQR v2.1 - Download Here
> ---
> *NOTE: This is the release version but it is for profile developers, if you have a profile that currently utilizes a Lua file in the Data directory your rotation will NOT work until it has been updated. Stay on 2.0.9 for the time being. This version will be on the updater in a day or two.*
> 
> -New function: PQR_LoadLua(fileName, forceRun) - Returns true if the file was run/loaded/already ran, returns false otherwise. If forceRun is true then it will run the lua file again even if it has already been previously run.
> -New function: PQR_StopRotation() - Stops the currently running rotation.
> -New function: PQR_SwapRotation(#) - Switches the currently running rotation to another one of the selected rotations. You can figure out which are selected by checking the global variables: PQR_Rotation# (ex: PQR_Rotation1)
> 
> I decided to move from loading every Lua file into WoW to running only requested Lua files. This is because some profiles wont even use them, and it is inefficient and a drain on resources/memory to have all Lua files run.
> ...


Is there any way to start/stop the current Interrupt profile? via a PQR_ ? function.

----------


## Groundslider

there is 2 fails in sheuron's rotations for hunters
1: on AOE it use freezing trap insted of explosive trap. you never use freezing trap in pve figths
2: on single target you should take out rapid fire its a CD and you dont use it in the start of evry figth. and it pops on trash so take that one out we can pop it by our self when we want it :P

i cant make the cods so some one that know hot to do it i could use some help to get that fixed

----------


## bgr

> No one can help me? No one had this problem? http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2233827 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)


I had the same problem. Disable taint logging.

Start WOW.
Log in.
Enter Game.
Type "/console taintlog 0" in chat and send
Restart WOW
.

----------


## Xelper

> I had the same problem. Disable taint logging.
> 
> Start WOW.
> Log in.
> Enter Game.
> Type "/console taintlog 0" in chat and send
> Restart WOW
> .


what he said.

----------


## firepong

> I had the same problem. Disable taint logging.
> 
> Start WOW.
> Log in.
> Enter Game.
> Type "/console taintlog 0" in chat and send
> Restart WOW
> .





> what he said.


Whats taintlog? Never heard of it. Is it the recording of bad logs or something in WoW?

EDIT* Why would anyone want to use taintlog? At the rate the log grows, wouldn't it get pretty big? And how would it get turned on, it says its off by default.

----------


## onya

updated my ele profile to be update-able from within PQR, haven't touched it otherwise. 

changed the resto profile so it disables synching macros to the server, some small bug fixes. changed the filenames for the resto profile again so you'll need to download the zip from my signature. i swear i'll leave them alone and you'll be able to update from within PQR from now on  :Big Grin:

----------


## Deva

Warning, wall of text inc!




> Is there any way to make your holy paladin profiles have some logic on fights like zon'ozz and yor'sahj, I feel like it dispelling the debuff on zon'ozz without checking the players health will cause some wipes, especially dispelling in general on heroic, and check for purple on yor'sahj so it doesn't over heal, etc? just some things that I think would help greatly :3


I know he has a check built in to the regular Cleanse ability for the target's HP (PQR_CustomTargetHP > 80), and I see this in the priority cleanse (PQ_UnitInfo("player") >= 50) but that might need to be changed - it's checking the player health, not the custom target's, so just replace that with: PQR_CustomTargetHP >= 50.

As for the Yor'sahj encounter, I don't know if there are any plans to build that in, but if you can find Eff's resto druid profile, it has checks for that encounter that you could basically copy and paste... actually, one moment, I'll put them here so you can see how they work.

Encounters ability:


```
-- Check it's a boss fight
if UnitExists("boss1") then

  local Boss = UnitName("boss1")
  local Diff   = GetCurrentRaidDifficulty()

  -- Check if it's Morchok Heroic
  if Boss == "Morchok" then CurrentEncounter = "Morchok"

  -- Check for Yor'sahj Heroic
  elseif Boss == "Yor'sahj the Unsleeping" then CurrentEncounter = "Yorsahj"

  -- Check for Ultraxion
  elseif Boss == "Ultraxion" then CurrentEncounter = "Ultraxion"

  -- Otherwise, no events to manage
  else CurrentEncounter = "false" end

  if Diff == 3 or Diff == 4 then CurrentEncounter = CurrentEncounter.."HC" end

end
```

This is the Encounter: Yor'sahj Heroic ability:


```
-- Check if Yor'sahj has purple debuff
if CurrentEncounter ~= "false" and
   CurrentEncounter == "YorsahjHC" and
   ( UnitBuffID("boss1", 104896) ~= nil or UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 105171) ~= nil )
then

  -- Get Deep Corruption stack info
  local _,_,_,Stacks = UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 105171)
  if Stacks ~= nil and Stacks >= 3 then SpellStopCasting() end

  -- Only heal group during this phase
  GroupType = "party"
  GroupMembers = 5

end
```

There's also a spellCheck function where this check is built in, which might be more effective, but would require you to basically change everything to check it like this: if spellCheck(SpellID, PQR_CustomTarget) == 1 then return true end

Actually, come to think of it, this would be pretty easy, using the Encounter ability above, instead of SpellStopCasting(), you could take from his examples in Spell Disabling, and set the check for spells it should not cast to false, like so: PQ_Spell[PQ_HolyLight].check = false

Pretty sure he mentioned something about Holy Shock (or Word of Glory?) not adding stacks, so you wouldn't need to set that to false, just set it for the spells with a cast time and put the abilities somewhere near the top of the rotation.

----------


## js1974

> I had the same problem. Disable taint logging.
> 
> Start WOW.
> Log in.
> Enter Game.
> Type "/console taintlog 0" in chat and send
> Restart WOW
> .


Still getting Edit Mode no Bot functionality.

Anything else I can do for this?

----------


## Ralphiuss

Anyone wanna try a cross-realm Firelands? See how bad we can own the place? 

But gotta remember 

First rule of PQR, You don't talk about PQR in game!
Second rule of PQR, You don't talk about PQR in game!

----------


## Ninifay

I was getting that same msg when I tried to run it on 64 but wow.
Couldn't get it to work so went into the other version of wow, works fine..
Except says Im missing a lua or something which I have yet to figure out.

----------


## bu_ba_911

Go into rotation editor, select your rotation, and click download update and download the data file. 

Sent from my phone using Tapatalk

----------


## Avatarinc

Anyone having a problem loading their character?.. I only get to Edit Mode. I downloaded the latest update from the updater. but I can't select my character.. Im stuck in edit mode.

----------


## firepong

> Anyone having a problem loading their character?.. I only get to Edit Mode. I downloaded the latest update from the updater. but I can't select my character.. Im stuck in edit mode.


So more and more people are getting this error. I wonder whats going on. Could blizzard be doing different offsets for each localization now? What language/country do you play the game in Avatarinc?

----------


## Avatarinc

Hey man. I am in North Jersey. USA. BTW.. been lurking for a few months. Love the community and the Profiles from Sheuron and Bubba. Thanks all!

----------


## Avatarinc

> Still getting Edit Mode no Bot functionality.
> 
> Anything else I can do for this?


Just did this and I am also still stuck in Edit Mode.

----------


## tabasko222

Edit Mode no Bot functionality for me too!  :Frown:

----------


## bu_ba_911

Have you guys tried downloading the newest offsets???

----------


## Avatarinc

> Have you guys tried downloading the newest offsets???


Hi Bubba,
Yeah, I've updated the offsets with the auto updater tool.

----------


## noxim

> Hi Bubba,
> Yeah, I've updated the offsets with the auto updater tool.


Working for me no issues

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hi Bubba,
> Yeah, I've updated the offsets with the auto updater tool.


just verifying.... PQR_Updater doens't give u the Offsets... only opening up PQR and clicking Download Offsets does.... I'm pretty sure you've done this, but it's the only thing I can think of if u're on 32 bit wow and directx 9

----------


## expunge

> This is update is mostly to fix the SV rotation. I was getting around 31.5k dps on a dummy without cooldowns. This is up from around 30k with the old rotation code. Please not this rotation fix should only help if you have 2t13. It should also finally fix sometimes getting 100 focus and not dumping it.
> 
> HUNTER_PQR2_V8.rar
> 
> BM & SV have a "LEFT SHIFT" for just cobra shot.
> 
> I have also included for BM players a no Bestial Wrath rotation with no fervor if you are working on Heroic Spine.


Which one should be we be using? There is like 45 profiles heh.

----------


## tabasko222

a fire mage profile would bve really appreciated!"

----------


## TotalRecall

I can't find a Fury/Prot Warrior rotation that will work with the new version. If someone can post one that would be awesome!!

----------


## nertharul

> I can't find a Fury/Prot Warrior rotation that will work with the new version. If someone can post one that would be awesome!!


Sheurons work just fine, heres the link http://goo.gl/rseZ0

all thnx and rep goes to sheuron

----------


## Avatarinc

> just verifying.... PQR_Updater doens't give u the Offsets... only opening up PQR and clicking Download Offsets does.... I'm pretty sure you've done this, but it's the only thing I can think of if u're on 32 bit wow and directx 9


I can find the "Download Offsets option anywhere... Maybe Im missing it. However, I am running version 1.1.1 of PQR.. does that matter?

----------


## nertharul

> I can find the "Download Offsets option anywhere... Maybe Im missing it. However, I am running version 1.1.1 of PQR.. does that matter?


Yes it does matter just download the new version from the first page and run the updater and GG u win

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I can find the "Download Offsets option anywhere... Maybe Im missing it. However, I am running version 1.1.1 of PQR.. does that matter?


yes.... yes it does update it from first post lol

----------


## Avatarinc

> yes.... yes it does update it from first post lol


Im a dumb ass. Thanks Bubba. I suspect I am not the only one having this issue. So if anyone else has been getting by with PQR version 1.1.1 up until today and you are stuck in Edit Mode: Follow the steps .

1. Download the new version from the first post ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.) into new Directory (not the same as the old one).
2. Copy and paste the precious profiles to the corresponding folders in the new installation. This mean that all your Mage profiles go in the Mage folder etc...
3. log into wow
4. Reload UI
5. Start the NEW PQR
6. Enjoy.

Thanks Bubba for your assistance.

----------


## gamingjunkie

Why would anyone continue to use such an out dated version? lol no offense but PQR gets updates for a reason lol... just glad your problem could get sorted out.





> a fire mage profile would bve really appreciated!"


Sheuron's mage profiles include frost, fire, and arcane. The search thread feature saves a lot of time. Try it out next time  :Big Grin:

----------


## kickmydog

> Which one should be we be using? There is like 45 profiles heh.


Shouldn't be that many. Some of the profiles are tailor made for different things.

ST - Single Target
AOE - AOE
PVP - PVP

I could go on but I think it's pretty simple if you take some time and apply yourself.

edit: After downloading I realize what you mean. Delete the test XML, it's not needed and I have no idea how it got in there. Most of it doesn't even work.

----------


## expunge

> Shouldn't be that many. Some of the profiles are tailor made for different things.
> 
> ST - Single Target
> AOE - AOE
> PVP - PVP
> 
> I could go on but I think it's pretty simple if you take some time and apply yourself.
> 
> edit: After downloading I realize what you mean. Delete the test XML, it's not needed and I have no idea how it got in there. Most of it doesn't even work.


The test one actually did more dps than the regular one. I'll check it out again, thanks KMD!

After doing another test, yeah, the newer one did more dps. It did 31k in BH at a 391 ilvl. The on the dummy it bursted to 30k then fell to around 26~ and stood there without any buffs or rapid fire. Nice work!

----------


## jaeqerr

HI ALL. 

Hey kickmydog, for me that link doesnt work for the hunter . Any idea why i can't ?

----------


## Dotdk

Its working fine here
Whats happens when you try?

----------


## paveley

> a fire mage profile would bve really appreciated!"


Sheuron has what you want, look at his sig=profit.




.....and i took for granted you ment *PVE* =P

----------


## schadis

i am very interested at the point of a9058727 post at page 657 
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...queue-657.html ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)
where he is talking about the posibility to make pqr heal profiles work at yorsah hc with heal debuff
would be nice to see that in bubbas heal pala or onyas shaman profile

----------


## firepong

For the people and wanting best DPS out of their mage rotations, the best I've done for my combustion's is:



```
local IsDown = IsRightControlKeyDown()
local CombustCD = GetSpellCooldown(11129)

if IsDown == 1 and CombustCD == 0 then
	return true
end
```

Coupled with CombustHelper  :Wink:

----------


## MrHunter

Is there somewhere an actual frost mage pve profil available?

----------


## Ninjaderp

> For the people and wanting best DPS out of their mage rotations, the best I've done for my combustion's is:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local IsDown = IsRightControlKeyDown()
> local CombustCD = GetSpellCooldown(11129)
> 
> if IsDown == 1 and CombustCD == 0 then
> ...


Common sense cant be automated ^^ Maybe I should reinstall the addon for my mage

----------


## tabasko222

> Profile updates, package includes:
> *Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Fire PvP, Arcane PvE)
> *Priest* (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
> *Hunter* (MM PvE, Survival PvE)
> *Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
> *Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
> *Death Knight* (Frost PvP)
> *Shaman* (Elemental PvE, Resto PvE)
> *Druid* (Feral Tank PvE, Resto PvE)
> ...



Just wanted to thank you guy's for your help  :Smile:  and THANKS SHEURON for this porfile update!

 :Wink:

----------


## Deva

> i am very interested at the point of a9058727 post at page 657 
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...queue-657.html ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)
> where he is talking about the posibility to make pqr heal profiles work at yorsah hc with heal debuff
> would be nice to see that in bubbas heal pala or onyas shaman profile


As I said in that post, although it isn't currently included in those profiles, it's not difficult to add. I know not all profile writers do these heroic fights, so it's unlikely that they'd be added "by default". The codes I posted show you how to handle it, the rest isn't difficult!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Gabbz

> For the people and wanting best DPS out of their mage rotations, the best I've done for my combustion's is:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local IsDown = IsRightControlKeyDown()
> local CombustCD = GetSpellCooldown(11129)
> 
> if IsDown == 1 and CombustCD == 0 then
> ...


The problem is that combustionhelper isnt 100%.
For example it predicts damage and sometimes ignite get munched.
The only way to get a certain good Combustion is to use combatlog and get the exact ignite damage and use a stopcasting macro for combustion.

----------


## schadis

i will try it by myself but i realy think i that i wont get it to work^^

----------


## Groundslider

hey do any one know anything about kickmydog`s rotations for hunter couse its nice but i dont know how it works on ultraxion do you push down alt buttom to stay out or hvow does that wor  :Smile:  if any one know plx tell

----------


## drakull

@Valma
Your code is superb and the DPS is by far the highest of all rotations I've tried. The only problem I see is that it does not casts Soufire after using Soul Burn, at least in the Demo rotation, so I see it as a DPS loss because we lose the 4pT13 buff after we run out of Soul Shards.
I fixed the felguard loop by completely removing the code to summon it and sticking with felhunter but I can't seem to fix Soulfire not being cast by myself. Any hints?


PS: I'm using "ValmaWarlock 04-01-2012.rar" from your signature.

----------


## ixako

I'd be very pleased if anyone can share me mx0's Combat Rogue profile, cause BayFiles sucks)

----------


## drakull

@Valma
Update on my Soulfire/Soulburn issue: I was testing demo rotation on a dummy and surprisingly soulfire was actually being cast right after soul burn. Then I noticed that I was not using Dark Intent so I disabled the rotation, cast DI on my pet and resumed the rotation and... BAM... soulfire stopped being cast after soul burn.

I have no clue why/how it happened but I think it might help you figure it.

PS: I'm working on adapting my personal masterfrost DK rotations to PQR 2.0 so it benefits from it's new features and then I'll release it to the community, maybe I'll earn some rep after this. But since I don't have any to spare I can't do anything more than recognise your mad lua skills and insight, by thinking out of the box you managed to create something very different and even more effective than anyone else did (no disrespect to other rotation authors intended). Best regards!

Edit: Got it! It does not casts soulfire when PetSwap is ON. I had set it OFF to stop felguard loop so it was working fine, after I disabled and re-enabled the rotation petswap got back ON so it stopped casting soulfire again.

Edit2: I was going to ask why shadowflame wasn't in the rotation and then I got closer to the target and shadowflame went out. Just... wow!

----------


## crystal_tech

> hey do any one know anything about kickmydog`s rotations for hunter couse its nice but i dont know how it works on ultraxion do you push down alt buttom to stay out or hvow does that wor  if any one know plx tell


its setup to stay out if you pop deterrence manually.

----------


## misterneko

> Profile updates, package includes:
> *Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Fire PvP, Arcane PvE)
> *Priest* (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
> *Hunter* (MM PvE, Survival PvE)
> *Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
> *Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
> *Death Knight* (Frost PvP)
> *Shaman* (Elemental PvE, Resto PvE)
> *Druid* (Feral Tank PvE, Resto PvE)
> ...


Ty sheuron for your excellent mage profiles, i been using arcane for a long time and it's very good, but now changed to Fire...

- Can u do the Time Warp Activation with the RightShift pressed like the Arcane PVE profile?
- Why Combustion isn't in the rotation?

Thanx

----------


## Mortels

> I had the same problem. Disable taint logging.
> 
> Start WOW.
> Log in.
> Enter Game.
> Type "/console taintlog 0" in chat and send
> Restart WOW
> .


It work! Thx!

----------


## sheuron

> Ty sheuron for your excellent mage profiles, i been using arcane for a long time and it's very good, but now changed to Fire...
> 
> - Can u do the Time Warp Activation with the RightShift pressed like the Arcane PVE profile?
> - Why Combustion isn't in the rotation?
> 
> Thanx


You can use Time Warp clicking 2 times on the spell. First time ll pause the rotation, second time will cast the spell
Combustion is on the rotation

----------


## misterneko

> You can use Time Warp clicking 2 times on the spell. First time ll pause the rotation, second time will cast the spell
> Combustion is on the rotation


I'm 397 ilvl with all 50 int epics gems. T13 full

Trying fire now... thanx

----------


## bobo

Anyone know if there is a way to make this work with Loot-A-Rang engineering item? I tried the one that bu_ba posted on like page 129 but all it does is auto target the corpse on mouseover. Never actually uses the loot-a-rang. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## Elendoil

Does anyone know if there is an updated Frost profile? Preferably with Haste-frost and Masterfrost (and AoE + ST rotation). Currently using bubbas 4.2 profile which works great, just wanted to know if there are any others (or if bubba will update the profile, already asked him in the Nova-thread  :Smile:  )

----------


## sheuron

> Ty Sheuron.
> 
> Is normal that the dps output of Fire build (15-25 average) can be lower that Arcane(30-35+)? (using PQR 2.1.1/your profile 120415)
> 
> I'm 397 ilvl with all 50 int epics gems. T13 full
> 
> Mmm thinking in getting back to arcane seems...


Fire damage is absolutly random. Doing deathwing 10 man every week damage varies between 41k and 52k doing same and having same gear.

----------


## farnumdizzle

> Does anyone know if there is an updated Frost profile? Preferably with Haste-frost and Masterfrost (and AoE + ST rotation). Currently using bubbas 4.2 profile which works great, just wanted to know if there are any others (or if bubba will update the profile, already asked him in the Nova-thread  )


Imdasandman has a frost and a Masterfrost profile in his downloads.



> Is there somewhere an actual frost mage pve profil available?


Why would you want a frost pve profile? If you're raiding frost is probably THE WORST dps out there right now.

----------


## TehVoyager

> Does anyone know if there is an updated Frost profile? Preferably with Haste-frost and Masterfrost (and AoE + ST rotation). Currently using bubbas 4.2 profile which works great, just wanted to know if there are any others (or if bubba will update the profile, already asked him in the Nova-thread  )


imdasandmandeathknight - Revision 4: /trunk

also, please remember to search the thread first.

----------


## Elendoil

Thanks alot  :Smile:

----------


## Stonedlaser

Hm, I got a new problem now after this patch. Upon opening PQR it even doesn't recognize I'm logged in at wow. Can only access bot-mode. Anyone else got this problem and know a fix?

----------


## sheuron

> Hm, I got a new problem now after this patch. Upon opening PQR it even doesn't recognize I'm logged in at wow. Can only access bot-mode. Anyone else got this problem and know a fix?


"Download Offsets"

@xelper: aonther thing you could add, if current build is not found auto download offsets

----------


## TotalRecall

Got a problem with Fury warriors rotaion (using xmFury) it keeps saying that "PQR_xrn.lua is missing. Rotation has been stopped." anyone know how to fix this?

----------


## sheuron

> Got a problem with Fury warriors rotaion (using xmFury) it keeps saying that "PQR_xrn.lua is missing. Rotation has been stopped." anyone know how to fix this?


http://goo.gl/rseZ0

The zip file include a file name PQR_xrn.lua you must copy on your PQR data folder

----------


## deadpanstiffy

New rogue poison code I have been toying with, any input/feedback would be helpful.



```
local mh,_,_,oh,_,_,th = GetWeaponEnchantInfo()
local weapon = { mh,oh,th,"nil" }
local poison = { 6947,2892,10918 }
for i=1,(#weapon-1) do
	if weapon[i] == nil then
		UseItemByName(poison[i])
		if SpellIsTargeting() == 1 then
			PickupInventoryItem(15+i)
			PQR_DelayRotation(3)
		end
	end
end
```

----------


## MrHunter

> Imdasandman has a frost and a Masterfrost profile in his downloads.
> 
> Why would you want a frost pve profile? If you're raiding frost is probably THE WORST dps out there right now.


I know that it is not really good for making dps.
For making dps I use Fire.
Would be only for fun in lfr and with ilvl 400 it should make enough damage for this.

----------


## farnumdizzle

> I know that it is not really good for making dps.
> For making dps I use Fire.
> Would be only for fun in lfr and with ilvl 400 it should make enough damage for this.


Well then good luck finding one! As far as I've seen, I couldn't find any frost PvE profiles. I could be wrong, though.

----------


## Stonedlaser

> "Download Offsets"
> 
> @xelper: aonther thing you could add, if current build is not found auto download offsets


Thanks, but I have no idea where I do/find that function. I will read through these last pages after the raid I'm currently in, thanks anyway.

----------


## zednem

There is some function that i can use to PQRotation only use certain skill when a buff has certain stacks?
For example: i want to make it to use combustion only when achieve 10 stacks of Stolen Time.

----------


## MastaRage

Use deterrence before the cast gets to 1.3 seconds left and it will stay out.

Sent from my VS910 4G using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gabbz

> There is some function that i can use to PQRotation only use certain skill when a buff has certain stacks?
> For example: i want to make it to use combustion only when achieve 10 stacks of Stolen Time.


Use this but you need to remove the stuff you dont want.
I will highlight the check for stolen Time



```
local LB, _, _, _, _, _, LBtimer = UnitDebuffID("target", 44457, "player")
local IGNITE, _, _, _, _, _, IGNITEtimer = UnitDebuffID("target",  12654, "player")
local _,_,_,Stolencount = UnitBuffID("player",105785)

if UnitHealth("target") > UnitHealthMax("player")*Pressure("target")
and IgniteLastDamage > 15000 --Change this to suit your gear
and modkeystate --Just cast combustion when we want
and UnitDebuffID("target", 92315,"PLAYER") 
and UnitDebuffID("target", 44457,"PLAYER") 
and Stolencount >= 9 --Check for stolen Time
then
	if IGNITE then
  		if IGNITEtimer - GetTime() >= 1 then 
   		return true end
 	 end
end
```

----------


## imdasandman

> Well then good luck finding one! As far as I've seen, I couldn't find any frost PvE profiles. I could be wrong, though.


... The profiles for both masterfrost and unholy are in my Sig... They are also in the pqr wiki page which can be found on the first post of this whole pqr project.

Btw frost is only like 2% behind unholy... When unholy has good gurth procs... Frost has more consistent numbers and alot higher burst.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> There is some function that i can use to PQRotation only use certain skill when a buff has certain stacks?
> For example: i want to make it to use combustion only when achieve 10 stacks of Stolen Time.


~600 dps loss when BiS in Simcraft

You can simulate your own character by adding this to the end of the combustion action.


```
&buff.tier13_2pc.stack=10
```

By waiting this is what happens:
You risk not getting any Pyroblast(s)!
Waiting longer to use combustion, pushes the cooldown further back on the dps timeline when you may of been able to use it 1 more time if you used it sooner.

----------


## kickmydog

> Thanks, but I have no idea where I do/find that function. I will read through these last pages after the raid I'm currently in, thanks anyway.


If it doesn't immediately offer you the option to download new offsets when you are offered the bot functionality then you probably have an outdated version of PQR2 and I would recommend downloading from the front page.

----------


## TehVoyager

> Thanks, but I have no idea where I do/find that function. I will read through these last pages after the raid I'm currently in, thanks anyway.



Download this
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR.zip
it should be called "PQR updater" or something similar. its linked in the opening post, first page.
put it in your PQR folder.

run it, then click the 2nd button, that says "download offsets"

should do the trick for you.

also if your PQR is out of date you can click the "download newest version" button and get the most recent release.  :Big Grin:

----------


## shortround8

@Kaolla or whoever 

Hey, how do I configure the interrupt to kick at 65%.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> ... The profiles for both masterfrost and unholy are in my Sig... They are also in the pqr wiki page which can be found on the first post of this whole pqr project.
> 
> Btw frost is only like 2% behind unholy... When unholy has good gurth procs... Frost has more consistent numbers and alot higher burst.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


How can you say that Frost has higher burst?

Frost:
Empower Rune Weapon
Pillar of Frost

Unholy:
Empower Rune Weapon
Unholy Frenzy
Summon Gargoyle 

Unholy is actually doing less sustained damage and higher burst, managing these cooldowns is where good players profiles make the difference.

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> @Kaolla or whoever 
> 
> Hey, how do I configure the interrupt to kick at 65%.


Ability Editor>Choose INTERRUPT in the Class dropdown menu>Choose Xelper in the Profile dropdown>Click Variables:Interrupts under Abilities>Change PQR_InterruptPercent = 0 to 65 or whatever percent you want (leaving OUT the percent sign)>Click Save (bottom right)>Reload PQR if it doesnt work immediately.

----------


## blacknightlll

im trying to figure out how to get shuerons herb profile to be overridden if you go into combat when gathering instead of trying to keep farming it even when you keep getting inturupted. can some1 help me out?

----------


## shortround8

> Ability Editor>Choose INTERRUPT in the Class dropdown menu>Choose Xelper in the Profile dropdown>Click Variables:Interrupts under Abilities>Change PQR_InterruptPercent = 0 to 65 or whatever percent you want (leaving OUT the percent sign)>Click Save (bottom right)>Reload PQR if it doesnt work immediately.


Rep added.

----------


## cukiemunster

> I know that it is not really good for making dps.
> For making dps I use Fire.
> Would be only for fun in lfr and with ilvl 400 it should make enough damage for this.






> ... The profiles for both masterfrost and unholy are in my Sig... They are also in the pqr wiki page which can be found on the first post of this whole pqr project.
> 
> Btw frost is only like 2% behind unholy... When unholy has good gurth procs... Frost has more consistent numbers and alot higher burst.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


I think somewhere along these lines someone confused "Frost" with meaning Frost mage, not Frost DK.

----------


## Gabbz

> ~600 dps loss when BiS in Simcraft
> 
> You can simulate your own character by adding this to the end of the combustion action.
> 
> 
> ```
> &buff.tier13_2pc.stack=10
> ```
> 
> ...


Well using Bis Gear it is a dps loss but maybe not when using Zednem´s gear. For me its a dps loss so im not using that in my script BUT the question isnt about making a profile for imba DPS the question is how to check for when a buff have certain stack. It can be used for other buffs like stacking agility/int/str trinkets in DS HC.

----------


## farnumdizzle

> I think somewhere along these lines someone confused "Frost" with meaning Frost mage, not Frost DK.


I think you might be right. I originally responded to do different posts. One guy was looking for frost/masterfrost profiles for a DK and another person was looking for a Frost Mage PvE profile.

----------


## MasterC

love pqr its the greatest dont need to make my fingers bleed and still get same results

----------


## ironclock

can someone post a URL profile for druida balance, hunter survival and dk frost? All for pve.

----------


## farnumdizzle

> can someone post a URL profile for druida balance, hunter survival and dk frost? All for pve.


Search for it! Or at least look at a few pages and look at peoples sig's. dk, look for bu_ba or imdasandman. druid, look for firebong or bu_ba. Hunter, look for kickmydog or crystal_tech. If i forgot a profile maker, I'm sorry. I didn't search  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ninjaderp

hey dont forget gabbz has a balance-profile as well ^^ just to point out. its not that hard to search for once you know what you want.

----------


## Stonedlaser

Thank you kickmydog and TehVoyager, real nice. Got it to work now. Been afk from wow for some weeks. Was fun to do rotations manually for once. But now, back to doing other stuff while dpsing  :Smile:  Thanks!

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Well using Bis Gear it is a dps loss but maybe not when using Zednem´s gear. For me its a dps loss so im not using that in my script BUT the question isnt about making a profile for imba DPS the question is how to check for when a buff have certain stack. It can be used for other buffs like stacking agility/int/str trinkets in DS HC.


Well there's our differences, you'll help someone lower their DPS, I won't.

Also, he asked for 10 stacks, not 9 or 10. Use the *[highlight]* tags not [B] for emphasis.




> ```
> local LB, _, _, _, _, _, LBtimer = UnitDebuffID("target", 44457, "player")
> local IGNITE, _, _, _, _, _, IGNITEtimer = UnitDebuffID("target",  12654, "player")
> local _,_,_,Stolencount = UnitBuffID("player",105785)
> 
> if UnitHealth("target") > UnitHealthMax("player")*Pressure("target")
> and IgniteLastDamage > 15000 --Change this to suit your gear
> and modkeystate --Just cast combustion when we want
> and UnitDebuffID("target", 92315,"PLAYER") 
> ...

----------


## Deva

@schadis - Once you have added those abilities I pasted into the rotations you want them in, if you need a little help figuring out how to make sure it does (or doesn't) cast certain spells, I will do my best to figure it out.

As I said, with the [Nova] profiles, it's really easy to do. Others may be a bit more difficult, but I can at least take a look.

----------


## zednem

Thanks for the help guys!
Indeed my mage is not bis (only 393), that`s why i will try that script for combustion.

----------


## TehVoyager

> Thank you kickmydog and TehVoyager, real nice. Got it to work now. Been afk from wow for some weeks. Was fun to do rotations manually for once. But now, back to doing other stuff while dpsing  Thanks!



you sir are quite welcome.

----------


## Ralphiuss

@bu_ba_911

I added you to msn again..actually like 4 times...well I added you to live messenger...there're the same thing right?!?!?! lol

----------


## gamingjunkie

Let me just state how amazing the support is on this thread. Both from the developer and profile creators. I am on many sites throughout the day and numerous forums as well as bots have terrible support. The update for after the patch was within a few hours of the servers going live again. I cannot express enough how awesome everyone is here. I just want to extend a thank you to each and every one of the members.

----------


## crystal_tech

its funny.. we profile writers do the hard work of writing the profile just to be lazy in game. however, i've learned quite a bit and i know other people have too. Now that i've dived into lua coding i better understand how the game itself interacts with the player base and I'm pushing to learn more to provide a better and cleaner profiles for peps to use. I thank xelper for the program and if i could i'd send him a big pack of bubbles (jk on the bubbles).

sidenotes:
kickmydog: its got to be my setup but pm me about your updated sv rotation. My profile does better sustained on meters, i'm trying to find out the difference.

My full updated warlock profiles are about finished just polishing them.
My rogue profiles are next on my list.

I will be looking for some testers in the near future to try the profiles before i publicly release them.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> its funny.. we profile writers do the hard work of writing the profile just to be lazy in game. however, i've learned quite a bit and i know other people have too. Now that i've dived into lua coding i better understand how the game itself interacts with the player base and I'm pushing to learn more to provide a better and cleaner profiles for peps to use. I thank xelper for the program and if i could i'd send him a big pack of bubbles (jk on the bubbles).
> 
> sidenotes:
> kickmydog: its got to be my setup but pm me about your updated sv rotation. My profile does better sustained on meters, i'm trying to find out the difference.
> 
> My full updated warlock profiles are about finished just polishing them.
> My rogue profiles are next on my list.
> 
> I will be looking for some testers in the near future to try the profiles before i publicly release them.


lol i don't even play the game anymore.... i'm either delving into some new idea i thought up and trying to get it working..... helping some1 else..... debugging crap.... or any number of real life things  :Stick Out Tongue: 

i can't raid DS (or even find a guild worth joining  :Stick Out Tongue: ) because all my in-game time is spent doing something for PQR XD

----------


## imdasandman

> lol i don't even play the game anymore.... i'm either delving into some new idea i thought up and trying to get it working..... helping some1 else..... debugging crap.... or any number of real life things 
> 
> i can't raid DS (or even find a guild worth joining ) because all my in-game time is spent doing something for PQR XD


I do not have time really to raid anymore either between being a full time student a full time job and being a parent lol.

I also just let my gametime expire lol. Just playing mop beta and d3 now. But i do run my wifes characters through lfr and bgs so she has some nice toons come mop launch

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## farnumdizzle

> Thank you kickmydog and TehVoyager, real nice. Got it to work now. Been afk from wow for some weeks. Was fun to do rotations manually for once. But now, back to doing other stuff while dpsing  Thanks!


Thanks, I'll try and remember that next time someone doesn't want to search the thread. I have a pretty short term memory, so I usually remember the people who's I use the most  :Stick Out Tongue:  Not that I don't love all you profile makers one more than another.

----------


## Kaolla

> @Kaolla or whoever 
> 
> Hey, how do I configure the interrupt to kick at 65%.


You may be the first one to get my name right in a while  :Smile: 

I'll soon release the Unholy PvE profile I've used successfully through 6/8 H Dragon Soul with a 5/2/34 spec, as well as the Frost PvP rotation I promised. Look for them on Friday or Saturday.

----------


## solarwake

> You may be the first one to get my name right in a while 
> 
> I'll soon release the Unholy PvE profile I've used successfully through 6/8 H Dragon Soul with a 5/2/34 spec, as well as the Frost PvP rotation I promised. Look for them on Friday or Saturday.


Woohoo! I can't wait to see the new PVE unholy profile!! What kind of numbers are you pulling on ultraxion with the profile? Glad to see you showing us some DK's some love.

Solarwake

----------


## Kaolla

Honestly, I don't have a log of our HM run last week, but I just took it through a quick LFR to test the latest changes and pulled 39.6k on Ultraxion with a 379 ilvl (including a couple terrible 353 items).

I sustained 64k on Madness of Deathwing a few minutes ago, as well. I haven't noticed any issues, other than it _seeming_ a bit slower when I have usable runes and a full RP bar (for instance, after popping AMS during Morchok tentacle party).

----------


## Gabbz

> Well there's our differences, you'll help someone lower their DPS, I won't.
> 
> Also, he asked for 10 stacks, not 9 or 10. Use the *[highlight]* tags not [B] for emphasis.


Well i might still stress that in bis gear waiting for stolen time to reach 10 stacks is a DPS loss. I dont think all have Bis Gear so again you dont know if its a DPS loss.

Secondly using why its Stolencount >= 9 you will be casting before the stolen count is added so basically when you casting a spell and count is 9 it could be 10 when when you in middle of a cast. So for example for arcane mages using Arcane power its better to use my stolentime count then waiting for PQR to say its 10 stacks.

PQR dont know that the spell you just casted is going to add a stack to the buff. Hence you need to take that in account. 
As a fire mage its even harder due to the cast casted has % chance to add the stack.

----------


## firepong

Well guys, I'll be able to work more on my Beta profiles. Just got my beta tonight, so I'll be copying over my druid later and getting everything set up for it. Let's see how all this goes  :Wink:

----------


## lawlmoto

> Honestly, I don't have a log of our HM run last week, but I just took it through a quick LFR to test the latest changes and pulled 39.6k on Ultraxion with a 379 ilvl (including a couple terrible 353 items).
> 
> I sustained 64k on Madness of Deathwing a few minutes ago, as well. I haven't noticed any issues, other than it _seeming_ a bit slower when I have usable runes and a full RP bar (for instance, after popping AMS during Morchok tentacle party).


Is this with gurth?

----------


## Kaolla

> Is this with gurth?


Yes, with LFR Gurthalak, although I was stacked up and AFK during the Ultraxion kill, so none of the Tentacles actually did any damage.

----------


## Kinkeh

> Yes, with LFR Gurthalak, although I was stacked up and AFK during the Ultraxion kill, so none of the Tentacles actually did any damage.


Plan to make any MoP beta profiles?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kaolla

> Plan to make any MoP beta profiles?


A little too busy with university to consider it right now.

I've been following the current theorycrafting for the classes I play. When there's a tentative release date for MoP, I'll probably hop onto the beta and spend a couple weeks reworking my profiles to aid in leveling and tackling content.

----------


## Meatglue

@Sheuron or anyone using his Fire PvP profile.

I am trying to figure out the best way to use this profile still to get the most dps out of it. Is it best to change targets to spread the living bomb dot or make a mouseover for this? Or do you find yourself focusing one target. I seem to usually only get one target with combust which results in low damage 30-50k instead of the big 300k bombs. Just wondering your playstyle to maxmize dps.

----------


## tigole1

does anyone know if valma's demology warlock profile work?

----------


## Ninjaderp

> does anyone know if valma's demology warlock profile work?


You can allways try it? lol

----------


## drakull

> does anyone know if valma's demology warlock profile work?


Well, it does, but still needs some fixing.
If you disable PetSwap (right control), the felguard loop bug is gone. It turns back on during fights, tho. 
I could not find the trigger myself so I've simply removed the felguard summoning code.
It also does not casts SoulFire after Soul Burn if PetSwap is On so you run out of soulshards after some time during the fight, losing the 4pt13 buff.
Just remove the check for petswap (and for felguard) in the soulfire code and everything will be working fine.

----------


## momo1029

> Well, it does, but still needs some fixing.
> If you disable PetSwap (right control), the felguard loop bug is gone. It turns back on during fights, tho. 
> I could not find the trigger myself so I've simply removed the felguard summoning code.
> It also does not casts SoulFire after Soul Burn if PetSwap is On so you run out of soulshards after some time during the fight, losing the 4pt13 buff.
> Just remove the check for petswap (and for felguard) in the soulfire code and everything will be working fine.



or you can set the swappets = false on the target check code
somewhere inbetween the awsome code valma did 

if UnitLevel(PQ_target) == -1 and PQ_RotationMode == PQ_RotationList[1] then
PQ_SwapPets = false
PQ_UnitSkillList.third[PQ_Doomguard].check = true
PQ_UnitSkillList.third[PQ_BloodFury].check = true
PQ_UnitSkillList.third[PQ_DemonSoul].check = true
PQ_UnitSkillList.third[PQ_Metamorphosis].check = true

----------


## drakull

It did not worked for me. In fack I changed every single ocurrency of "PQ_SwapPets = true" to false and it does still turns on sometimes.

----------


## tigole1

> It did not worked for me. In fack I changed every single ocurrency of "PQ_SwapPets = true" to false and it does still turns on sometimes.


So everything looks good on destro and affliction side? i may test out destro of valma's.

----------


## Speedracer22

awsome wil this be updated for MOP to?

----------


## yourson

> awsome wil this be updated for MOP to?


It already works with beta. Not many profiles available but its still early.

----------


## dirtydrunk

Hey everyone, let me preface this with the fact that I have zero knowledge of LUA and I'm drawing on what little experience I have in programming. 

I've got a question regarding feral druid dps and berserk. Currently I'm using Googlebees because it yields the highest DPS for me and I've noticed repeatedly that it would cast Berserk before reaching Tiger's fury every time. It waits for Tiger's Fury to become available, and then it procs Berserk before Tiger's Fury and wasting essentially an entire TIger's Fury cast. (For feral dps, it's generally a better idea to use Tiger's Fury DIRECTLY BEFORE you use Berserk.)
Here is the default code for Tiger's Fury.


```
<RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><SkipUnknown>True</SkipUnknown></Ability><Ability><Name>CAT Tigers Fury</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5217</SpellID><Actions>/use Berserk | /use Berserking</Actions><Lua>
local _,_,_,TF = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 5217)
local TFstart, TFduration = GetSpellCooldown(5217)
local TFcooldown = (TFstart + TFduration - GetTime())
local tfEnergy = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100


if TF ~= nil then
    return false
else
    if TFcooldown &amp;gt; 0 then
        return false
    else
        if tfEnergy &amp;lt; 40 then
            return true
        end
    end
end
```

So essentially what it seems to be doing is if Tiger's Fury would become active, it first calls "/use Berserk" and then locks out Tiger's Fury for the duration of the Berserk.

Here is my modified LUA code that I've gotten to work where Berserk will only become active immediately after Tiger's Fury would normally be used.



```
<RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><SkipUnknown>True</SkipUnknown></Ability><Ability><Name>CAT Tigers Fury</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>5217</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>
local _,_,_,TF = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 5217)
local TFstart, TFduration = GetSpellCooldown(5217)
local TFcooldown = (TFstart + TFduration - GetTime())
local tfEnergy = UnitPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) / UnitPowerMax(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) * 100


if TF ~= nil then
    return false
else
    if TFcooldown &amp;gt; 0 then
        return false
    else
        if tfEnergy &amp;lt; 40 then
        CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(5217)))  --If Tiger's Fury meets the requirements then Cast Tiger's Fury from within the function/method using the toString.
        CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(50334))) --Immediately after attempt to cast Berserk using the toString function/method.
        return true
        end
    end
end
```

Here are my questions (I realize I could just google these, but I would like the input of other power users.) :
1. Is it viable to call Tiger's Fury using the ToString method/function if it would cast the spell again when it reaches 'return true'.
2. Since I assume it's calling Tiger's Fury two times instead of just once, (ToString and return true) is there anyway to wrap those method/function calls so they do not display error text on screen when berserk can't be used but Tiger's Fury is available.

Would I simply need to shimmy in another if statement that checks the cooldown of berserk and either casts both TIger's Fury and Berserk or just cast Tiger's Fury.

I apologize for the incredibly long post, but It's 9:30 AM and I've been up for over 24 hours. I apologize for my ineptitude.

----------


## Groundslider

efter hvad jeg kan se på den profil du har lavet ligger du 3-3.5k under de andre hunter sv pve rotations der er blevet lagt ud

----------


## solarwake

> Honestly, I don't have a log of our HM run last week, but I just took it through a quick LFR to test the latest changes and pulled 39.6k on Ultraxion with a 379 ilvl (including a couple terrible 353 items).
> 
> I sustained 64k on Madness of Deathwing a few minutes ago, as well. I haven't noticed any issues, other than it _seeming_ a bit slower when I have usable runes and a full RP bar (for instance, after popping AMS during Morchok tentacle party).


Well if you would like someone to test the new profile for you I have ilvl400 unholy. I can give you direct feedback on performance compared to other profiles on the forum.

Solarwake

----------


## Kaolla

I'll definitely send you a copy tonight, then  :Smile:  And I meant Zon'ozz Tentacle Party ><

----------


## Speedracer22

is there a way to donate to keep this program updated all the time i love it without it i wouldnt be great :Big Grin:

----------


## leonel916

> its funny.. we profile writers do the hard work of writing the profile just to be lazy in game. however, i've learned quite a bit and i know other people have too. Now that i've dived into lua coding i better understand how the game itself interacts with the player base and I'm pushing to learn more to provide a better and cleaner profiles for peps to use. I thank xelper for the program and if i could i'd send him a big pack of bubbles (jk on the bubbles).
> 
> sidenotes:
> kickmydog: its got to be my setup but pm me about your updated sv rotation. My profile does better sustained on meters, i'm trying to find out the difference.
> 
> My full updated warlock profiles are about finished just polishing them.
> My rogue profiles are next on my list.
> 
> I will be looking for some testers in the near future to try the profiles before i publicly release them.



I could test the warlock profiles for you. i got a 396 lock. So im ready to go.

----------


## onya

> Here are my questions (I realize I could just google these, but I would like the input of other power users.) :
> 1. Is it viable to call Tiger's Fury using the ToString method/function if it would cast the spell again when it reaches 'return true'.
> 2. Since I assume it's calling Tiger's Fury two times instead of just once, (ToString and return true) is there anyway to wrap those method/function calls so they do not display error text on screen when berserk can't be used but Tiger's Fury is available.
> 
> Would I simply need to shimmy in another if statement that checks the cooldown of berserk and either casts both TIger's Fury and Berserk or just cast Tiger's Fury.
> 
> I apologize for the incredibly long post, but It's 9:30 AM and I've been up for over 24 hours. I apologize for my ineptitude.


i think this will do what you want but can you link the profile you're using so i can look at the rotation?



```
local _,TF = GetSpellCooldown(5217)
local _,BZ = GetSpellCooldown(50334)

if TF == 0 then CastSpellByID(5217)  end
if BZ == 0 then
    CastSpellByID(50334)
    return true
  end
```

----------


## Whatsmyname

Hello

The Fire PvE [3/35/3] (xmFi) rotation doesn't seem to cast Pyroblast anymore (or atleast not on my char), while it did before the update of yesterday. 
How can I fix this?

----------


## fluxflux

what was the macro to enable script etc @ beta server for bubbas monk macro?

----------


## sentinel370

Can anyone help me? I just bought a new laptop and downloaded WoW 64-bit client on it, however when I try to use PQR with it, WoW doesn't come up on the drop down "Process List".

----------


## onya

> Can anyone help me? I just bought a new laptop and downloaded WoW 64-bit client on it, however when I try to use PQR with it, WoW doesn't come up on the drop down "Process List".


it doesn't work with 64 bit

----------


## Gabbz

> Hello
> 
> The Fire PvE [3/35/3] (xmFi) rotation doesn't seem to cast Pyroblast anymore (or atleast not on my char), while it did before the update of yesterday. 
> How can I fix this?


Search for the solution

----------


## Gabbz

@DirtyDunk
Have you tried my feral profile, or you could look into how i do it.

Anyways i created a Berserk ability that checks if TF is up then cast berserk. You could also add in that if TF CD is above X seconds use Berserk regardless. Simpliest way to do this i guess.

----------


## Bottter

> Hello
> 
> The Fire PvE [3/35/3] (xmFi) rotation doesn't seem to cast Pyroblast anymore (or atleast not on my char), while it did before the update of yesterday. 
> How can I fix this?


Delete this File and use Fire PvE [3/35/3] (xmFire)

----------


## Whatsmyname

> Delete this File and use Fire PvE [3/35/3] (xmFire)


Where can I find this? 
Sorry for the stupid questions.  :Smile:

----------


## Bottter

> Where can I find this? 
> Sorry for the stupid questions.






> Originally Posted by sheuron View Post
> Profile updates, package includes:
> Mage (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Fire PvP, Arcane PvE)
> Priest (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
> Hunter (MM PvE, Survival PvE)
> Warrior (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
> Rogue (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
> Death Knight (Frost PvP)
> Shaman (Elemental PvE, Resto PvE)
> ...


This one works fine for me

----------


## Whatsmyname

> This one works fine for me


Works perfectly, thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## dklcfr

> is there a way to donate to keep this program updated all the time i love it without it i wouldnt be great


Xelper has a link to donate on the front page iirc, also some of the profile developers have such links in their signatures if you wish to donate to them aswell.

Edit: Seems he removed the link, or I'm just blind because i can't see it.

----------


## Bottter

> Works perfectly, thanks.


Thx sheuron and not me  :Smile:

----------


## farnumdizzle

@Kaolla and any others, I have 85s of every class with pretty decent gear (390+ on most) so if you want a little testing done with your profiles just PM me with the profile to test and I can do some stuff for you. Oh, and Imdasandman, I got into a top progression guild using your unholy profile. So thanks!

----------


## Xelper

Yeah I removed the PayPal link from the main post, if someone wants to donate my paypal link is in my signature.  :Smile: 

Also, I just got my MOP invite today (finally)... interesting ret changes, will need to completely rewrite the rotation.

----------


## sentinel370

Hmm, can't seem to get this to work with a 64-bit client after 4.3.4, any help?

----------


## onya

> Hmm, can't seem to get this to work with a 64-bit client after 4.3.4, any help?


it doesn't work with 64 bit, no matter how many times you ask. use the 32 bit client.

----------


## Weird0

weird since some time none of the paladin retribution profiles work for me they just do nothing. anyone else with this problem ?

----------


## farnumdizzle

Update: Also got my second beta account. Whoring out one for profile writers if they need one, keeping the other for myself :P

----------


## Ralphiuss

I would really like to be the "guy" who releases the top end ret paladin profile ;p 

Looking for anyone who'd be willing to chat with me off forum on messenger or something concerning writing profiles. I believe I'll be able to pick bu_ba_911's brain if I ever get him on MSN. lol

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I would really like to be the "guy" who releases the top end ret paladin profile ;p 
> 
> Looking for anyone who'd be willing to chat with me off forum on messenger or something concerning writing profiles. I believe I'll be able to pick bu_ba_911's brain if I ever get him on MSN. lol


lol u do realize ur main competition on that one is Xelper?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I signed onto MSN and Skype and will probably be bouncing on and off all day  :Smile:

----------


## Crescentstar

Sheuron's prot profile won't work, it keeps saying "The XML is not well-formed." Is there something in either the rotation or ability file that needs to be removed/added in order to get it to work?

And yes I've searched this thread before posting P:

----------


## JIMMYF

666 omg ^)

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Sheuron's prot profile won't work, it keeps saying "The XML is not well-formed." Is there something in either the rotation or ability file that needs to be removed/added in order to get it to work?
> 
> And yes I've searched this thread before posting P:


have u tried deleting the profile and re installing it?

that error only happens due to poor formatting :-/

----------


## crystal_tech

buba did you get my adds on msn?

----------


## wuzbob

anyone know of a living bomb dot script/macro? In rbgs I feel like my combustion just isn't big enough when I do them as a fire mage. Thank you!

----------


## bu_ba_911

> buba did you get my adds on msn?


no, i was having the same problem with ralphius, one second

*and now a word of silence to my departed 777 post count*

----------


## expunge

> anyone know of a living bomb dot script/macro? In rbgs I feel like my combustion just isn't big enough when I do them as a fire mage. Thank you!


Uhh..what?

----------


## Ralphiuss

> have u tried deleting the profile and re installing it?
> 
> that error only happens due to poor formatting :-/


OH SNAP! Maybe ill take up Warrior profiles then, if of course Bossqwerty doesn't come back for the pandas.

----------


## paveley

@buba, i posted an issue on your google page, dunno if you seen it so i post here too =P. When i use your holy profile it works like it should in BG's etc. Then i go into arena and it starts to spam rotation change between holy master and holy arena...it's like switching those two in a never ending loop, and i have no idea what's going on. Keep up the awesome work anyway mate.

----------


## wuzbob

So living bomb dots multiple targets. Sorry english isn't my forte.

----------


## Norberedv1

How do I manually install rotations? I can't get it to work..

----------


## farnumdizzle

> How do I manually install rotations? I can't get it to work..


When you download a profile you have to put the rotations.xml and abilities.xml into the profile/class folder

----------


## Norberedv1

Ahh, thanks for the help.

----------


## itzaraya

Is there another Single Minded Fury profile out there? I have Boss's but i run into serious lag issues while using it

----------


## Mistytwlight

I download PQR and was only able to get some of the classes to work. Now, I cant get it to work at all. Can someone please help me re-download this correcly?

----------


## Xelper

> I download PQR and was only able to get some of the classes to work. Now, I cant get it to work at all. Can someone please help me re-download this correcly?


When this happens it is because you installed bad profiles. Delete the bad ones.

----------


## googlebee

Entirely off topic sorta.....does anyone know of , or knows if it would be possible to develop a way to count how many people of ONE faction (Horde or alliance as u cant do both) are online.

Like for example something that would execute:
/who 1-10
/who 11-20
/who 21-30
etc up to 80, then at 81 do them seperate (who 81, who 82 etc)

than have it tally the total.

Or....is the cap count of 49 in the protected LUA functions? If so can u get it to not have a limitation on the return?

thanks in advance if anyone cares to comment.

----------


## onya

CensusPlus - Miscellaneous - World of Warcraft Addons - Curse

----------


## LiquidAtoR

What Onya posted.
When it returns more than 49 in a certain query it breaks it down to single levels.
If the single levels return more than 49, it breaks it to single levels with classes (eg Druid level 85, Mage 85, Priest 85 etc).
Don't think it can break it down to smaller chunks if that returns more than 49 too but what are the odds of that...

----------


## Mistytwlight

> When this happens it is because you installed bad profiles. Delete the bad ones.


I deleted everything, at least I think I do, and tried to re-download but not having any luck.

----------


## googlebee

> CensusPlus - Miscellaneous - World of Warcraft Addons - Curse





> What Onya posted.
> When it returns more than 49 in a certain query it breaks it down to single levels.
> If the single levels return more than 49, it breaks it to single levels with classes (eg Druid level 85, Mage 85, Priest 85 etc).
> Don't think it can break it down to smaller chunks if that returns more than 49 too but what are the odds of that...


Thanks much! Both of you

----------


## Azeiros

Hello, i have one error




> PQR - Not Logged In


My Character is Logged ...

----------


## zednem

The profile for fire mage that i was using stopped working =/
Someone has a fire mage profile updated?

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Hello, i have one error
> 
> 
> My Character is Logged ...


Are you using the latest version of PQR posted on the first page? And are you running wow in windowed mode? PQR doesnt work with 64bit WoW.

----------


## ticklets

Can someone help me out with this piece of code? Can't get it to work. I'm sure it's something stupid.



```
local _,_,_,count = UnitDebuffID("target", 113746)

if count < 3
then return true end
```

Basically I want it to keep up the debuff on the target @ 3 stacks.

(EDIT: This is for a MOP Profile btw)

Double EDIT: Wow! Fixed it, i'm so dumb.



```
local Expose,_,_,count = UnitDebuffID("target", 113746)

if Expose == nil or count < 3
then return true end
```

----------


## Xelper

> Hello, i have one error
> 
> 
> My Character is Logged ...


Type */dump GetCVar("taintLog")* ingame and see what your taintLog level is set to. it should say [1]="#" where # is the level.
If its not 0 then type:
Type /console taintLog 0
Then exit WoW and restart it.

----------


## alex5772

Hi Xelper, Buba, Sheuron and all the developers and profiles makers and testers. I want to thank you all for PQR development , PQR make possible that i can play any class in Wow, for years i only played 1 class cuz was to much to for my little brain to learn spells, stats and rotations for so many classes, now with PQR i have 7 different classes which with i go every week to LFR and do a very good dps and hps, can imaging my self playing wow with out PQR now. but like always we the end user ask a little extra from you guys the brainiacs that make all thing possible for us.

First, whould love to see a little frame which could be movable in game with the Hotkey info on it, so we can remember what each hotkey in each particular profile. 

Second, im trying to lvl a shammy as a healer (he is lvl 64 atm) but any of the rotation i found here works for him , he just stand there while the tank dies of losing blood from been abuse from the mobs, lol. plz point me in the right direction. so i can lvl him to lvl 85 asap.

and again THANK YOU ALL the PQR-Team ( you guys are the A-Team of Wow)

----------


## sheuron

> Hi Xelper, Buba, Sheuron and all the developers and profiles makers and testers. I want to thank you all for PQR development , PQR make possible that i can play any class in Wow, for years i only played 1 class cuz was to much to for my little brain to learn spells, stats and rotations for so many classes, now with PQR i have 7 different classes which with i go every week to LFR and do a very good dps and hps, can imaging my self playing wow with out PQR now. but like always we the end user ask a little extra from you guys the brainiacs that make all thing possible for us.


Well, tecnicly is PQR who play, not you  :Big Grin:

----------


## blacknightlll

hey buba I got into the beta and im having a prob with your windwalker profile. keeps trying to cast a spell i dont have and idk what it is. and i noticed that the spell, icon and spell id for jab changes depending on what weapon you have. send me a pm when u get a chance

----------


## Captw

> Shouldn't be that many. Some of the profiles are tailor made for different things.
> 
> ST - Single Target
> AOE - AOE
> PVP - PVP
> 
> I could go on but I think it's pretty simple if you take some time and apply yourself.
> 
> edit: After downloading I realize what you mean. Delete the test XML, it's not needed and I have no idea how it got in there. Most of it doesn't even work.


I got the new stuff on link, MM rotation ST does not switch aspects during movement like the old one did for pqr1 any ideas?

----------


## ironclock

i was having soume troubles downloading balance druid profiles, my prq doesnt recognize them. Im not sure if they are worng or if i am not doing it right. any suggestion?

----------


## kickmydog

> I got the new stuff on link, MM rotation ST does not switch aspects during movement like the old one did for pqr1 any ideas?


It should do, I can only suggest making sure your PQR2 is up to date, and redownload the hunter profile. I've made zero changes to the MM profile.

----------


## bu_ba_911

Quick question..... who would want me to rework the Healing to use Sheuron's table method? I've thought up a couple things already to use it in more ways than Sheuron's default examples, but it would take a while before I got another update out to you guys....

I'm helping a friend work it into their own project and I like some of the ideas we've come up with and see different ways to use it... but again I'll leave it up to u guys  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## firepong

Ok guys, got an update for my Elemental Shaman DPS Rotation for the Mists of Pandaria Beta. Read-me is as follows:

README:

-Hold Left Control for Chain Lightning/Earthquake (AoE).
-Will cast Frost Strike when you are out questing to slow mobs down (Make sure to select the Level 30 Talent to add Freeze to Frost Shock)
-When in group, it will not cast frost shoke, but instead will castFire Shock/Earth Shock.
-Will Thunderstorm when mana is at 80% to gain mana back. Helps to have this glyphed for Minor and Major.
-Keeps up Lightning shield when needed.
-Keeps up Flametongue Enchant on weapon.

-Added links into profile for updating the rotation within PQRotation. Update every so often to get the latest and greatest  :Wink:  updates. Will be releasing often as it is the class/spec I am leveling on Beta right now.
-After I get as far as I can, I will then bring over my Druid to level on the Beta and get back to updating it's rotation for more fluid Beta use.

LINK: http://pqrotation-profiles.googlecod...N_Rotation.rar

Also, have a minor update to my Feral DPS profile. Nothing major, just changed a few things around in the Lua File that is needed for the rotation. UPdate within PQRotation to get latest Update.

----------


## Kaolla

Instead of sharing this with my volunteers (thank you, by the way), I'm throwing out the initial release of my Unholy DK PvE rotation and going to bed, because I'm too tired to change anything right now.  :Embarrassment: 
KaollaUnholyDK - PvE - 1.0.rar


I used a 5/2/34 Unholy spec, which forgoes Improved Blood Tap in favor of 3/3 Magic Suppression; the additional survivability and RP offered by AMS is impressive.
(Talent Calculator - Game Guide - World of Warcraft) 

I removed the Pet Function from my PvP profile, so don't forget to toggle on Claw and Charge for your Ghoul. I'll automate this soon. This profile will not automatically cast Death and Decay on the target, because quite frankly it's a nightmare on certain bosses. 

I'll create a release post after I've had a chance to collect feedback and make edits (expect this profile to change considerably), so please report any issues you encounter and kindly bear with me.

Here's a quick list of the modifier keys:

*Left Shift - Pause
Left Alt - Death and Decay
Left Control - Toggle DPS Function (Unholy Frenzy, Gargoyle, Empowered Rune Weapon)
Right Alt - Pestilence
*

----------


## fluxflux

anyone have some profiles for shadow priest for the beta server?

----------


## alex5772

Found a Resto Shaman rotation that makes the trick..... Kezzin86 profile works for me

----------


## bu_ba_911

> anyone have some profiles for shadow priest for the beta server?


check my Nova SVN  :Smile: 

Got SPriest and the 2 data files u need to make it work there  :Big Grin:

----------


## Weischbier

> Instead of sharing this with my volunteers (thank you, by the way), I'm throwing out the initial release of my Unholy DK PvE rotation and going to bed, because I'm too tired to change anything right now. 
> KaollaUnholyDK - PvE - 1.0.rar
> 
> 
> I used a 5/2/34 Unholy spec, which forgoes Improved Blood Tap in favor of 3/3 Magic Suppression; the additional survivability and RP offered by AMS is impressive.
> (Talent Calculator - Game Guide - World of Warcraft) 
> 
> I removed the Pet Function from my PvP profile, so don't forget to toggle on Claw and Charge for your Ghoul. I'll automate this soon. This profile will not automatically cast Death and Decay on the target, because quite frankly it's a nightmare on certain bosses. 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this!
I'll test it later on  :Smile: 

greetz

Weischbier

----------


## fluxflux

> check my Nova SVN 
> 
> Got SPriest and the 2 data files u need to make it work there


i will check my friend  :Smile:

----------


## gijoes

I've been trying to add sheurons profile for the marksman hunter with no luck. I extracted and dumped it into pqr's profile folder for the hunter. Then when I go to pqr and choose rotation, it goes blank. I have only been able to add the dk profiles for some reason. Could anyone point me in the right direction as to why I'm not able to see it and thus load it? Thanks a lot.

----------


## gamingjunkie

Ok I have searched and searched and then searched again, but no matter how hard I look I can not find anything about Kezzin86. On the wiki the rotations that are supposed to be by him take me to Onya's, and on here it returns no search results. Did this person have a name change or am I just not having any luck?

----------


## Lofty

> check my Nova SVN 
> 
> Got SPriest and the 2 data files u need to make it work there


Hi bu_ba_911

Decided to give your profile a try last night (Late to the party i know lol) wanted to compare it to mine. A couple of things i noticed.

BoL - Annoying that after each wipe it will default it to yourself. Looks dumb seeing a paladin cast it on himself then cast it on the tank  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Cleanse - Dispells earth on spine (And death takes to long to get dispelled if people need healing)

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hi bu_ba_911
> 
> Decided to give your profile a try last night (Late to the party i know lol) wanted to compare it to mine. A couple of things i noticed.
> 
> BoL - Annoying that after each wipe it will default it to yourself. Looks dumb seeing a paladin cast it on himself then cast it on the tank 
> 
> Cleanse - Dispells earth on spine (And death takes to long to get dispelled if people need healing)


honestly don't raid DS AT ALL lol.... so if u have suggested edits I'd love to hear them  :Smile: 

if u want full credit release ur own profile again with the edits and i'll be sure to rep it  :Big Grin: 

i hate trying to code things i can't test  :Stick Out Tongue: 

i toyed with the idea of saving the previous target of beacon as the ONLY target of beacon but i still like my current way XD

call me old fashioned but i think the warning messages gives enough of a warning to alert the user as to what is going on and give them time to react accordingly  :Stick Out Tongue:  i MAY add the option to the next release (beta) to only cast on selected GUID.... may we'll see  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lofty

For BoL

It would probably be best for it to check to see if you have a mouseover target first before defaulting to yourself.

As for changes and stuff. Im still using the old PQR lol.

Going to format my computer today at some point and then download the new version and pray not to much has changed  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> For BoL
> 
> It would probably be best for it to check to see if you have a mouseover target first before defaulting to yourself.
> 
> As for changes and stuff. Im still using the old PQR lol.
> 
> Going to format my computer today at some point and then download the new version and pray not to much has changed


personally dislike that idea  :Stick Out Tongue:  i have a wandering mouse.... thats why i remove the MO from the targeting ability  :Stick Out Tongue: 

HOWEVER thats why i'm not against people using my profiles to make their own  :Smile:  everyone has their own preferences  :Stick Out Tongue: 

and ONLY Before and After LUA has been removed... otherwise only optional things have been added  :Big Grin: 

*edit* during ur tests did u use the easy to use ability file to customize all the healing values and stuff? and did u find it useful?

----------


## Lofty

> *edit* during ur tests did u use the easy to use ability file to customize all the healing values and stuff? and did u find it useful?


I did indeed. Im happy with the values ive been using for a while now, so i changed them to that, and bam perfect  :Smile:

----------


## Azeiros

> Are you using the latest version of PQR posted on the first page? And are you running wow in windowed mode? PQR doesnt work with 64bit WoW.


Yes i have the latest version of PQR and i have running wow in windowed mode (WoW 32bits)

----------


## piggottrichard

hi there long time follower and first time poster , donating when i recieve my tax rebate for the wonderful work , i do have an slight problem i hope you can help with me with,
currently levelling an priest (lvl19) and an using Holy PvE [6/32/3] and have going to skip unknown feature and put all spells to False but it still dosent work , any help would be appriciated

----------


## Azeiros

> Type */dump GetCVar("taintLog")* ingame and see what your taintLog level is set to. it should say [1]="#" where # is the level.
> If its not 0 then type:
> Type /console taintLog 0
> Then exit WoW and restart it.





> Dump: value=GetCVar("taintLog")
> [1]="1"


I type /console taintLog 0



> Dump: value=GetCVar("taintLog")
> [1]="0"


I restart WoW and retype /dump GetCVar("taintLog")



> Dump: value=GetCVar("taintLog")
> [1]="1"

----------


## bauwoo

bu_ba I need a good PVE Affliction Lock profile. Any recommendations? Sheuron and Valma's are broken.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Yes i have the latest version of PQR and i have running wow in windowed mode (WoW 32bits)


Try go into the rotations editor and find the profile you want to use, and click "download update". Some profiles require data-files that can be obtained by updating the profile in PQR.

----------


## hbkx1

Kaolla, ur talent calculator link doesnt show anything =) thx for the profile!!!!

----------


## piggottrichard

any help with my level 19 holy priest problem please

----------


## Azeiros

> Try go into the rotations editor and find the profile you want to use, and click "download update". Some profiles require data-files that can be obtained by updating the profile in PQR.


Is updated because with a other installation of WoW is good, and with my installation is not good, i use This Addon ONLY

----------


## bu_ba_911

> bu_ba I need a good PVE Affliction Lock profile. Any recommendations? Sheuron and Valma's are broken.


was using Crystal_Tech's WIP one earlier today and it wasn't that bad not gonna lie  :Smile: 

i think i'm going to use it on my warlock  :Stick Out Tongue: 

have u tried Valma's profile from his google code page tho? the once from his SVN isn't as up to date as that one i think >.> i could be wrong haha

----------


## bauwoo

Valma's is good and all but in PVE the profile casts Bane of Agony by default and not Bane of Doom which is a dps loss. Does Crystal_Tech's WIP do Bane of Doom in it's rotation and if so can you link me the download please? It's not on Crystal_Tech's profile page.

----------


## katuro

i know it might say somewhere on this thread but to be honest ive been looking forever! so here it is.

what is it like tanking on a paladin using PQR? and also what are the best rotations. also RET paladin rotations aswell would be nice  :Smile: .

its torture looking at 670 pages lol!

----------


## Xelper

> i know it might say somewhere on this thread but to be honest ive been looking forever! so here it is.
> 
> what is it like tanking on a paladin using PQR? and also what are the best rotations. also RET paladin rotations aswell would be nice .
> 
> its torture looking at 670 pages lol!


Try page 1 response 3 or 4.

----------


## katuro

> Try page 1 response 3 or 4.


does the ret profile work around levels 59-85? or is it just me having issues? lol

----------


## fluxflux

hi

Has Someone the same Problem @ Beta server? Sometimes my UI is Frozen (action bar) and PQR dont work only auto attack- if i switch to another target after a combat it works again then again the same bug my ui is frozen i can dont click something and pqr dont work

the problem iss with a melee class Monk i have tested different Profiles all the time the same- many movement and target switch ui iss frozen and i can dont click something and pqr dont work

maybe Blizz installed a anti Auto click tool?

Edit: Most times the Problem in instances or grps

----------


## Kaolla

I did a few edits to Xelper's Prot Rotation, and it has made leveling incredibly fast and easy. However, tanking honestly depends on the quality of your healer, regardless of whether you're actually playing or using PQR.

----------


## katuro

> I did a few edits to Xelper's Prot Rotation, and it has made leveling incredibly fast and easy. However, tanking honestly depends on the quality of your healer, regardless of whether you're actually playing or using PQR.


well if thats so then i have no problem my mates a top notch healer  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kaolla

> Kaolla, ur talent calculator link doesnt show anything =) thx for the profile!!!!


Odd, I just clicked it and it seemed to work fine  :Smile: 

Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft

Try this one. Glyphs are Scourge Strike/Raise Dead/Death Coil - Anti-Magic Shell/Pestilence/Blood Boil - Blood Tap/Death's Embrace/Horn of Winter




> well if thats so then i have no problem my mates a top notch healer


Successsssss ^^

----------


## Bottter

Does anyone else have problems with beta and PQR?

When I start the game and then PQR, I get critical error immediately.

Have only a druid and could only test the version 2.8 of firepong

----------


## fluxflux

> Does anyone else have problems with beta and PQR?
> 
> When I start the game and then PQR, I get critical error immediately.
> 
> Have only a druid and could only test the version 2.8 of firepong


i think its a problem wit PQR i have sometimes the same problems and pqr iss not working corect

----------


## Kaolla

Hi there! Popular, smiling spokespony Kaolla here. You may recognize me as that pulped corpse bleeding all over the Ring of Valor.

Have you ever started a new character, picked up Mining and Herbalism, and then entirely forgotten about them until level 80 or so?

I know I have.

Who wants to stare at their minimap while they're leveling? Shit be _hard_, dawg. Golden circles be _tiny_, dawg! Eyes shouldn't _bleed_, dawg.

Dawg dawg _dawg_, dawg. Word.

Our good friend Sheuron created a beautiful set of abilities covering Herbalism and Archaeology, but we didn't think he went far enough. His brilliant ability only covers Cataclysm herbs! *What an underachiever!*

That's why we here at KaollaCorp painstakingly spent _five whole_ _minutes_ copy-pasting the names of every Herbalism and Mining object on WoWHead into not one, not two -nevermind, it _is_ two- abilities for your gathering pleasure.

You'll pull everything out of the ground, locust-like, wherever you go! BP's oil s***** got nothin' on your ability to exploit the environment. Friends will wonder why you mined that copper vein in Elwynn Forest at level 85.

Peacebloom? You crave it. You _need_ it. So much Gromsblood, they'll think you were in _Twilight_.

You'll ding 85 with profession mats to spare, and some Nightmare Vine to grind up and snort from the belly button of a Gnome hooker in Booty Bay.

(Some quest items included. KaollaCorp not responsible for any deaths caused by this ability. Gathering Gromsblood does not mean you're a vampire. Please don't touch the mane. Sheuron, we love you.)

---

In all seriousness, I've been using these two abilities for a week while leveling a shaman and paladin, and they both worked great. My gathering abilities generally kept pace with my progression through the zones, and I hit 85 with enough mats to pursue Alchemy/Engineering.

Name: Herbalism
Cancel Channel: False
Recast Delay: 0
Skip Unknown: False
Spell ID: 0
Target: Target


```
local gotloot = GetNumLootItems()
local herb = { "Peacebloom", "Silverleaf", "Earthroot", "Mageroyal", "Bruiseweed", "Stranglekelp",
 "Grave Moss", "Wild Steelbloom", "Kingsblood", "Briarthorn", "Fadeleaf", "Goldthorn", "Liferoot",
 "Khadgar's Whisker", "Dragon's Teeth", "Firebloom", "Purple Lotus", "Arthas' Tears", "Sungrass", 
 "Blindweed", "Ghost Mushroom", "Gromsblood", "Golden Sansam", "Dreamfoil", "Icecap", 
 "Mountain Silversage", "Sorrowmoss", "Black Lotus", "Felweed", "Dreaming Glory", "Ragveil", 
 "Terocone", "Flame Cap", "Ancient Lichen", "Goldclover", "Netherbloom", "Netherdust Bush", 
 "Firethorn", "Nightmare Vine", "Mana Thistle", "Tiger Lily", "Talandra's Rose", "Adder's Tongue", 
 "Frozen Herb", "Azshara's Veil", "Cinderbloom", "Lichbloom", "Stormvine", "Icethorn", 
 "Frost Lotus", "Heartblossom", "Whiptail", "Twilight Jasmine" }


if GetUnitSpeed("player") == 0  
and not UnitCastingInfo("player")
and not UnitAffectingCombat("player")
and gotloot == 0
then for _,v in ipairs(herb) do InteractUnit(v) end end


if gotloot > 0 then for i = 1,gotloot do LootSlot(i) end end
```

Name: Mining
Cancel Channel: False
Recast Delay: 0
Skip Unknown: False
Spell ID: 0
Target: Target


```
local gotloot = GetNumLootItems()
local mine = { "Copper Vein", "Incendicite Mineral Vein", "Tin Vein", "Lesser Bloodstone Deposit",
"Ooze Covered Silver Vein", "Silver Vein", "Iron Deposit", "Gold Vein", "Ooze Covered Gold Vein", 
"Indurium Mineral Vein", "Mithril Deposit", "Ooze Covered Mithril Deposit", "Ooze Covered Truesilver Deposit", 
"Truesilver Deposit", "Dark Iron Deposit", "Ooze Covered Thorium Vein", "Small Thorium Vein", 
"Ooze Covered Rich Thorium Vein", "Rich Thorium Vein", "Fel Iron Deposit", "Nethercite Deposit", 
"Large Obsidian Chunk", "Small Obsidian Chunk", "Adamantite Deposit", "Cobalt Deposit", 
"Rich Adamantite Deposit", "Ancient Gem Vein", "Khorium Vein", "Rich Cobalt Deposit", "Saronite Deposit", 
"Obsidium Deposit", "Rich Saronite Deposit", "Pure Saronite Deposit", "Rich Obsidium Deposit", 
"Titanium Vein", "Elementium Vein", "Rich Elementium Vein", "Pyrite Deposit", "Rich Pyrite Deposit", 
"Black Blood of Yogg-Saron", "Enchanted Earth", "Strange Ore"}


if GetUnitSpeed("player") == 0  
and not UnitCastingInfo("player")
and not UnitAffectingCombat("player")
and gotloot == 0
then for _,v in ipairs(mine) do InteractUnit(v) end end


if gotloot > 0 then for i = 1,gotloot do LootSlot(i) end end
```

And seriously, if this is helpful, rep Sheuron and Xelper.

----------


## derfred

Hey Kaolla! 

Any news on the releasedate for your pvp frost rotations?

----------


## Kaolla

Tomorrow, probably  :Smile:  This is the first weekend I haven't spent travelling in a while, so I'm going to grind out the Frost profile and then start studying for finals.

----------


## alex5772

> Ok I have searched and searched and then searched again, but no matter how hard I look I can not find anything about Kezzin86. On the wiki the rotations that are supposed to be by him take me to Onya's, and on here it returns no search results. Did this person have a name change or am I just not having any luck?


here is where i copied his profile
pqr-svn-profiles - Revision 24: /Shaman/Restoration

----------


## crystal_tech

> Valma's is good and all but in PVE the profile casts Bane of Agony by default and not Bane of Doom which is a dps loss. Does Crystal_Tech's WIP do Bane of Doom in it's rotation and if so can you link me the download please? It's not on Crystal_Tech's profile page.


is under heavy developmental status as in not done or finely tuned but it works.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23527046/Pro..._Abilities.xml
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23527046/Pro..._Rotations.xml

----------


## farnumdizzle

> Hi there! Popular, smiling spokespony Kaolla here. You may recognize me as that pulped corpse bleeding all over the Ring of Valor.
> 
> Have you ever started a new character, picked up Mining and Herbalism, and then entirely forgotten about them until level 80 or so?
> 
> I know I have.
> 
> Who wants to stare at their minimap while they're leveling? Shit be _hard_, dawg. Golden circles be _tiny_, dawg! Eyes shouldn't _bleed_, dawg.
> 
> Dawg dawg _dawg_, dawg. Word.
> ...


And this is why Kaolla is probably my favorite profile writer! In all seriousness, though...Thanks!

----------


## onya

Hey Kaolla you know if you created that as a list of itemid's then used getiteminfo to get the name it would work for non english clients too :P 

Using a bot for pathing and pqr for gathering and fighting is pretty sweet i must say.

----------


## Kaolla

Onya, I'm an idiot.  :Smile:  Can you use ItemIDs to interact with objects, or something along those lines?

----------


## gamingjunkie

> here is where i copied his profile
> pqr-svn-profiles - Revision 24: /Shaman/Restoration


Thank you so much for this, I spent hours trying to find his profiles. 

Have you used his resto-PVP rotation? I currently use Sheurons resto profile for PVP right now and it gets the job done pretty well. I am usually always 1 or 2 for heals. Just wondering if anyone would recommend a different profile for PVP. I am pretty sure I have tried all of the ones I could find, well with the exception on Kezzin86's.

----------


## eggman689

Valma's warlock profiles are great! There are a few issues though.

First off it uses Bane of Agony instead of Bane of Doom. I've simcrafted this just to check how much of a dps loss it is, and it is HUGE! This definitely needs to be changed in order to maximize DPS.

Also, it doesn't use any cooldowns on bosses in heroics, only raid bosses. It would be nice if you could add a "cooldown key" hit that key and it will pop all your cooldowns.

Thanks Valma Great Work!

----------


## onya

> Onya, I'm an idiot.  Can you use ItemIDs to interact with objects, or something along those lines?


nah you're not an idiot i was just having a go. You would need to use GetItemInfo (itemid) to get the name. I only mention it cause i've been guilty of hardcoding spell names in a few places, but i've started going through and changing my profiles to use spellid everywhere.

----------


## shortround8

@Kaolla

Horn of Winter keeps refreshing if Battle Shout is up. Is there any way to fix this?

----------


## Kaolla

It's intentional; Horn of Winter generates 10 RP when used, so it's used to fill gaps in your rotation. Is it not working correctly?




> nah you're not an idiot i was just having a go. You would need to use GetItemInfo (itemid) to get the name. I only mention it cause i've been guilty of hardcoding spell names in a few places, but i've started going through and changing my profiles to use spellid everywhere.


I'll see what I can do. I do love my international testers  :Smile:

----------


## shortround8

> It's intentional; Horn of Winter generates 10 RP when used, so it's used to fill gaps in your rotation. Is it not working correctly?
> 
> 
> I'll see what I can do. I do love my international testers


I mean in my personal opinion it's a waste of a gcd if I'm trying to go for a kill.

----------


## Alow

Wow.... Just wow. This beats out honorbuddy's lazy raider on healing by a ton. Great job. Wish I could give rep.

----------


## Kaolla

> I mean in my personal opinion it's a waste of a gcd if I'm trying to go for a kill.


I agree, but it should be at the very bottom of the rotation. Regardless of whether it's replacing Battle Shout or just filling downtime, it shouldn't be used if there's any other option available.

If something is happening to the contrary, then I wrote something wrong.

----------


## fluxflux

> hi
> 
> Has Someone the same Problem @ Beta server? Sometimes my UI is Frozen (action bar) and PQR dont work only auto attack- if i switch to another target after a combat it works again then again the same bug my ui is frozen i can dont click something and pqr dont work
> 
> the problem iss with a melee class Monk i have tested different Profiles all the time the same- many movement and target switch ui iss frozen and i can dont click something and pqr dont work
> 
> maybe Blizz installed a anti Auto click tool?
> 
> Edit: Most times the Problem in instances or grps


I Have Checked now a few times - and the frozen actionbars and pqr not work iss all the time in grp´s and fights with high life mobs and instance bosses

can someone check this?

checked with lvl 85 monk and with 20-35 lvl monk in instances

----------


## blacknightlll

I actually had this same prob when I was playing last night. I also was having a huge frame rate drop from 80-120 down to 16 only when Pqr was active

----------


## shortround8

> I agree, but it should be at the very bottom of the rotation. Regardless of whether it's replacing Battle Shout or just filling downtime, it shouldn't be used if there's any other option available.
> 
> If something is happening to the contrary, then I wrote something wrong.


That was my problem... Horn was high on the rotation list for some reason...

Also do you think you can code instant blood boil if snake traps are up? Whenever a hunter drops it I'm trying to beat PQR and spam blood boil.

----------


## fluxflux

> I actually had this same prob when I was playing last night. I also was having a huge frame rate drop from 80-120 down to 16 only when Pqr was active


frame rate iss perfect i have a gtx 580 with 90 fps now

----------


## Thomja

Rogue subtlety PvE rotation anywhere?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I Have Checked now a few times - and the frozen actionbars and pqr not work iss all the time in grp´s and fights with high life mobs and instance bosses
> 
> can someone check this?
> 
> checked with lvl 85 monk and with 20-35 lvl monk in instances


this is an issue on live servers with Druid Boomkin to.... I haven't found the issue yet.... if i had to guess... it's because PQR can spam so much.... maybe try RAISING the latency to make it cast fewer times per second

----------


## fluxflux

i Have set the ability delay to 600 and 1000 all the time same  :Smile:  i have a latenz @ beta server from 100-200

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Valma's is good and all but in PVE the profile casts Bane of Agony by default and not Bane of Doom which is a dps loss. Does Crystal_Tech's WIP do Bane of Doom in it's rotation and if so can you link me the download please? It's not on Crystal_Tech's profile page.


it's not mine to give, the fact that it hasn't been released means that he's not happy with it... and like any book author you don't want to release something that's not finished just because of public outcry  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## blacknightlll

> frame rate iss perfect i have a gtx 580 with 90 fps now


Gtx 260. Was running at 120 all day till 11pm when u started having the prob as the guys above and then my frame rate dropped. Idk if it's the cause or not. Have to test when I get home.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Rogue subtlety PvE rotation anywhere?


blinded has a sub rotation search for [Blinded] with the brackets.

----------


## Kaolla

> Also do you think you can code instant blood boil if snake traps are up? Whenever a hunter drops it I'm trying to beat PQR and spam blood boil.


I'll see what I can do. I think the best solution is to watch for the debuffs applied by the snakes (their Crippling Poison ID is different from Rogue Crippling Poison, for instance) and use that to return true on Blood Boil (with a 12s delay, so it won't get spammed). Can't promise if it will work.

----------


## kickmydog

> I mean in my personal opinion it's a waste of a gcd if I'm trying to go for a kill.


the whole point is it should only be using horn when there is nothing else to use.

----------


## kickmydog

> Instead of sharing this with my volunteers (thank you, by the way), I'm throwing out the initial release of my Unholy DK PvE rotation and going to bed, because I'm too tired to change anything right now. 
> KaollaUnholyDK - PvE - 1.0.rar
> 
> 
> I used a 5/2/34 Unholy spec, which forgoes Improved Blood Tap in favor of 3/3 Magic Suppression; the additional survivability and RP offered by AMS is impressive.
> (Talent Calculator - Game Guide - World of Warcraft) 
> 
> I removed the Pet Function from my PvP profile, so don't forget to toggle on Claw and Charge for your Ghoul. I'll automate this soon. This profile will not automatically cast Death and Decay on the target, because quite frankly it's a nightmare on certain bosses. 
> 
> ...


I honestly can't wait for your automated pet code, I want to leech it for my hunter profile  :Smile:

----------


## kickmydog

> I'll see what I can do. I think the best solution is to watch for the debuffs applied by the snakes (their Crippling Poison ID is different from Rogue Crippling Poison, for instance) and use that to return true on Blood Boil (with a 12s delay, so it won't get spammed). Can't promise if it will work.


Becareful with code like this. After all if the hunter if glyphed for 90% AOE damage reduction to snake trap you may end up spamming this for a while. It may be better to have a key bind you hold down for this.

----------


## TehVoyager

This page needs a "1" in front of it. cause Pqr is 1337.

----------


## momo1029

> Valma's is good and all but in PVE the profile casts Bane of Agony by default and not Bane of Doom which is a dps loss. Does Crystal_Tech's WIP do Bane of Doom in it's rotation and if so can you link me the download please? It's not on Crystal_Tech's profile page.


Valma's BoD only cast when target is -1 which is raid boss only

----------


## momo1029

> Valma's warlock profiles are great! There are a few issues though.
> 
> First off it uses Bane of Agony instead of Bane of Doom. I've simcrafted this just to check how much of a dps loss it is, and it is HUGE! This definitely needs to be changed in order to maximize DPS.
> 
> Also, it doesn't use any cooldowns on bosses in heroics, only raid bosses. It would be nice if you could add a "cooldown key" hit that key and it will pop all your cooldowns.
> 
> Thanks Valma Great Work!


you can change the code on targeting to == 87 so it will use cd on heroic boss
but if you do that, it will also use CD in DS raid with those trash that's lvl 87

----------


## fluxflux

> this is an issue on live servers with Druid Boomkin to.... I haven't found the issue yet.... if i had to guess... *it's because PQR can spam so much.*... maybe try RAISING the latency to make it cast fewer times per second



maybe Xelper can fix this?

----------


## eggman689

> you can change the code on targeting to == 87 so it will use cd on heroic boss
> but if you do that, it will also use CD in DS raid with those trash that's lvl 87



I changed the -1 on the cooldowns and curse of elements/baneofdoom to 87, went into a heroic and fought a boss and it still didn't use it's cooldowns. So I donno whats up.

----------


## Spykehollow

An Arcane Mage profile working? The files downloaded from the first page in the class section doesn't work (pqr doesn't recognize them) help! ç_ç

----------


## Xelper

> maybe Xelper can fix this?


No, I can't fix Blizzard's problems. PQR does nothing special that is causing this problem. If the ability check rate is an issue then a rotation can change the value of PQR_UpdateInterval1 (value 0.05 = 50ms)

----------


## fluxflux

> No, I can't fix Blizzard's problems. PQR does nothing special that is causing this problem. If the ability check rate is an issue then a rotation can change the value of PQR_UpdateInterval1 (value 0.05 = 50ms)


i set the ability check to 750 now but the problem iss again maybe set to 1000? but i think this iss a dps lost?

----------


## crystal_tech

> you can change the code on targeting to == 87 so it will use cd on heroic boss
> but if you do that, it will also use CD in DS raid with those trash that's lvl 87


if unitlevel("target") == unitlevel("player") + 3 or unitlevel("target") == -1 is a good check for bosses.

----------


## firepong

> I honestly can't wait for your automated pet code, I want to leech it for my hunter profile


Decided to make this with my hunter. It is mainly for cat as it's the only pet I have right now  :Wink:  Just read over it and let me know what you think about it. Just add it to the top somewhere.

Name: Pet Actions
SpellID: 0
Delay: 0



```
--Spell Checks
local petActive = HasPetSpells()
local ClawEnabled = select(7,GetPetActionInfo(4))
local DashEnabled = select(7,GetPetActionInfo(5))
local ProwlEnabled = select(7,GetPetActionInfo(6))
local RoarEnabled = select(7,GetPetActionInfo(7))
--Target Checks
local petTarget = UnitIsEnemy("Target","Pet")
local pTarget = UnitExists("Target")
local isEnemy = UnitIsEnemy("Target","Player")
--Combat Checks
local inCombat = UnitAffectingCombat("Player")
local inCombatPet = UnitAffectingCombat("Pet")
--Buff Checks
local Prowl = UnitBuffID("Pet", 24450)
--Tables
local agiBuff = {
	57330, --Horn of Winter
	93435, --Roar of Courage
	6673 --Battle Shout
}
--End Tables
--Stance Dance
----Combat Locals
local Attack = select(5,GetPetActionInfo(1))
----Stance Locals
local Assist = select(5,GetPetActionInfo(8))
local Defensive = select(5,GetPetActionInfo(9))
local Passive = select(5,GetPetActionInfo(10))
----End Stance Locals
----Passive if not in Combat
if inCombat == 1 then
	if Assist == nil then
		PetAssistMode()
	end
elseif (inCombat and inCombatPet) == nil then
	if Passive == nil then
		PetPassiveMode()
	end
end
--End Stance Dance/Attack & Follow
--Pet Target Switcher
if petTarget == 1 then
	if petTarget ~= isEnemy then
		PetAttack("Target")
	end
end

if pTarget == nil then
	if Attack == 1 then
		PetFollow()
	end
end
--End Pet Target Switcher

--Functions
function AgiBuff(unit)
	for i=1,#agiBuff do
		local Buff = UnitBuffID(unit, agiBuff[i])
		if Buff ~= nil then
			return true
		end
	end
	return false
end
--End Functions

--Function Calls
----Function Locals
local AgiBuff = AgiBuff("Player")
----Function Locals End
if AgiBuff == false and petActive ~= nil then
	CastPetAction(7)
end
--Function Calls End

--Toggle Claw on if inCombat.
if (inCombat or inCombatPet) == 1 and ClawEnabled == nil and petActive ~= nil then
	TogglePetAutocast(4)
end

--Toggle Spells off if not in combat.
----Claw
if ClawEnabled ~= nil and (inCombat or inCombatPet) == nil and petActive ~= nil then
	TogglePetAutocast(4)
end
----Dash
if DashEnabled ~= nil and (inCombat or inCombatPet) == nil and petActive ~= nil then
	TogglePetAutocast(5)
end
----Prowl
if ProwlEnabled ~= nil and (inCombat or inCombatPet) == nil and petActive ~= nil then
	TogglePetAutocast(6)
end
----Roar of Courage
if RoarEnabled ~= nil and (inCombat or inCombatPet) == nil and petActive ~= nil then
	TogglePetAutocast(7)
end
--End Toggle Spells

--Dash if in combat.
if (pTarget and isEnemy and inCombat or inCombatPet) == 1 and petActive ~= nil then
	CastPetAction(5, "Target")
end

--Prowl if not in combat.
if Prowl ~= nil then
	return false
elseif inCombatPet == nil then
	CastPetAction(6, "Pet")
end
```

Sadly, they don't have a IsSpellKnown() for Pet spells or I would be able to make it Universal for all beasts  :Frown: 

EDIT* You might have to comment some of the code out. For example, the prowl code as I didnt get a check coded in. I'll have to do that. Anyways, make sure for your pet spell slots, the 1st one is Claw or the pets attack spell, 2nd is Dash, 3rd is Prowl if pet has it (if not, remove it from the Pet Spell Bar), and the 4th one is the pets Roar of Courage (again, if pet doesn't have it, remove it or change the code around to match the beasts type).

I'll get it more perfected as time comes along. It's only the way it is as it's the most Universal. If someone can tell me a way to make pet Names Universal, let me know and I'll ad some more functionality for all beast types and Buffs.

----------


## Xelper

> i set the ability check to 750 now but the problem iss again maybe set to 1000? but i think this iss a dps lost?


Blizzards API is choking on something for Moonkins, probably related to CastSpellByID.

Profile writers can try something like RunMacroText("/cast Spell") to avoid it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Blizzards API is choking on something for Moonkins, probably related to CastSpellByID.
> 
> Profile writers can try something like RunMacroText("/cast Spell") to avoid it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


alright i'll keep that in mind... got my boomy up to 84 so i'll probably have some fun with this again relatively soon XD

----------


## firepong

> Blizzards API is choking on something for Moonkins, probably related to CastSpellByID.
> 
> Profile writers can try something like RunMacroText("/cast Spell") to avoid it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD





> alright i'll keep that in mind... got my boomy up to 84 so i'll probably have some fun with this again relatively soon XD


Hey Xelper or bu_ba, you guys got any method to convert pet spells to a number so that I can have them call a table full of numbers so I dont have to make the table full of words (Sorry for the confusion :Wink: ) If you need to know why, just look up at my post above Xelper's lol

Need a way to convert GetPetActionInfo(index) to a number where Index is; index - Index of a pet action button (between 1 and NUM_PET_ACTION_SLOTS) (number) > http://wowprogramming.com/docs/api/GetPetActionInfo

----------


## kickmydog

> Decided to make this with my hunter. It is mainly for cat as it's the only pet I have right now  Just read over it and let me know what you think about it. Just add it to the top somewhere.
> 
> Name: Pet Actions
> SpellID: 0
> Delay: 0
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


It's a good start, I would replace prowl with Rabid, I can't think of a single reason to use Prowl. Mostly I would be concerned about pet abilities that are no autocast very well. Generally pet AOE buffs like Furious Howl and Roar cast very well automatically. This is probably something that doesn't need to be automated.

Things that are not automated well for example.

Rabid - This is such a huge dps loss when this doesn't cast in melee range, or when you cast it manually and the pet is not in melee range.
Claw/Bite/ etc.. - I've been pondering delaying the use of this ability to maximise wild hunt and sick'em procs. No idea how to do it, but it should provide a pretty big dps boost.
Reapplying pet debuffs, - 4% physical and 8% spell damage.


Call of the Wild - but this works best being linked to the hunter's dps cooldown, so not something worth automating.

----------


## firepong

> It's a good start, I would replace prowl with Rabid, I can't think of a single reason to use Prowl. Mostly I would be concerned about pet abilities that are no autocast very well. Generally pet AOE buffs like Furious Howl and Roar cast very well automatically. This is probably something that doesn't need to be automated.
> 
> Things that are not automated well for example.
> 
> Rabid - This is such a huge dps loss when this doesn't cast in melee range, or when you cast it manually and the pet is not in melee range.
> Claw/Bite/ etc.. - I've been pondering delaying the use of this ability to maximise wild hunt and sick'em procs. No idea how to do it, but it should provide a pretty big dps boost.
> Reapplying pet debuffs, - 4% physical and 8% spell damage.
> 
> 
> Call of the Wild - but this works best being linked to the hunter's dps cooldown, so not something worth automating.


Yea, like I said above, some pets don't have some of the spells. Take a regular cat and a spirit beast cat. One has prowl, the other doesn't. Don't really want to put something in a profile that will not work with other Locales because I know we will get posts of why some code isn't working for someone with a Russian or French or whatever else client there is out there  :Wink: 

EDIT* Ok, I didn't know pet spells could be used by CastSpellByID() as well. So give me a few hours (after this movie anyways) and I'll have some more updates come out for the hunter buffs I posted  :Wink:

----------


## killswitch131

Just wondering if there is a version of [Nova] holy no mouseover that works on the beta? havent seen anything, but with 674 pages, i coulda missed it lol. either way, just wanna say this program and all the diff profiles ive used have rocked, saved me many a headache  :Smile:

----------


## Holobyte

Hi,
I'm new to PQR but I'm an experienced WoW Player and I have some background on LUA (not on WoW API, tho) and I'm thinking on creating some profiles.

I could use some introduction on how things works inside PQR. For example, what use has the DATA file? I mean, what is it's primary function? To define variables and constants like spell ids, spec, etc? When does he gets executed? And how often? 
A variable defined inside a hability can be seen on other habilities in the same rotation? 

I'll also peek inside other profiles to learn, but any help is apreciated, thanks in advance!

----------


## eggman689

Are there any working PVE ENH Shaman profiles?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Just wondering if there is a version of [Nova] holy no mouseover that works on the beta? havent seen anything, but with 674 pages, i coulda missed it lol. either way, just wanna say this program and all the diff profiles ive used have rocked, saved me many a headache


look at our SVN, we're putting all of our stuff into the Beta folder that works on Beta except for Monks in there  :Big Grin:

----------


## drmano

Can someone help me configure a profile so that I can shadow word: death incoming polymorphs on myself. Ty in advance.

----------


## kurt129

hey. i need help with BubbaBossSDv3's arms pvp rotation. i followed instructions on the notes but yet nothing is casting / working at all. thanks for the help an advance :}

----------


## bu_ba_911

> hey. i need help with BubbaBossSDv3's arms pvp rotation. i followed instructions on the notes but yet nothing is casting / working at all. thanks for the help an advance :}


go look at just Boss's like v7.3 profile

----------


## kurt129

> go look at just Boss's like v7.3 profile


Okay thank you :] i just went to your profiles and downloaded an updated one. But question, does the change DS and change BS work at all?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Okay thank you :] i just went to your profiles and downloaded an updated one. But question, does the change DS and change BS work at all?


yes it does  :Big Grin: 

my newest Arms profile is a little better at it though  :Stick Out Tongue:  but it's not PvE oriented anymore

----------


## onya

> if unitlevel("target") == unitlevel("player") + 3 or unitlevel("target") == -1 is a good check for bosses.


I think UnitAffectingCombat("boss1") would be better.

----------


## kurt129

> yes it does 
> 
> my newest Arms profile is a little better at it though  but it's not PvE oriented anymore


sweet dude i really appreciate it :] thanks for all the profiles

----------


## alex5772

Hi all, i been lvling my resto shammy with kezzin86 profile because all other prifiles didn't work for me at the moment, but when i got to lvl 69 i learn the riptide spell in the resto shammy talent tree and now sheuron resto shammy profile works. was thinking if not having the riptide spell yet cuz of been low lvl was halting the rotation, just my two cents of what i have seen , hope hlp out on your develop

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I think UnitAffectingCombat("boss1") would be better.


doens't boss1 only return true when the unit frame is up? (ie only in raids)

----------


## onya

> doens't boss1 only return true when the unit frame is up? (ie only in raids)


API Meta-Types - World of Warcraft Programming: A Guide and Reference for Creating WoW Addons

pretty sure it works in 5 mans too, haven't tested it though. it was introduced in 3.something built in boss frames weren't till 4.something.

----------


## fluxflux

@ BuBba you have any fixes for the monk profil? Xelper mean ("/cast Spell") to avoid our no attack problem?

----------


## kickmydog

> Hi,
> I'm new to PQR but I'm an experienced WoW Player and I have some background on LUA (not on WoW API, tho) and I'm thinking on creating some profiles.
> 
> I could use some introduction on how things works inside PQR. For example, what use has the DATA file? I mean, what is it's primary function? To define variables and constants like spell ids, spec, etc? When does he gets executed? And how often? 
> A variable defined inside a hability can be seen on other habilities in the same rotation? 
> 
> I'll also peek inside other profiles to learn, but any help is apreciated, thanks in advance!


Most people use the datafile for functions or to store arrays, infact you do not have to use the datafile if you don't want to.

----------


## blacknightlll

Any of the profile writers use and iPhone to write code for Pqr as your out and about? If so what do you use?

----------


## jlmccown

Are there currently any other Resto Druid profiles on here??? I have Ashe's now......

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Are there currently any other Resto Druid profiles on here??? I have Ashe's now......


Yes, if you use the search-function "search thread" you can find them. tip seach for "resto druid http"

----------


## fluxflux

> Blizzards API is choking on something for Moonkins, probably related to CastSpellByID.
> 
> Profile writers can try something like RunMacroText("/cast Spell") to avoid it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD




there iss a screen with the monk Profil

But why iss the problem only in grps? and at bosses

----------


## crystal_tech

> I think UnitAffectingCombat("boss1") would be better.


but not every boss uses the boss frame.

----------


## Kaolla

> Becareful with code like this. After all if the hunter if glyphed for 90% AOE damage reduction to snake trap you may end up spamming this for a while. It may be better to have a key bind you hold down for this.


I appreciate the suggestion.  :Smile: 

I was under the impression that the snakes only had ~100 hp, however. Even with the Glyph, I've never really seen them survive for very long. Either way, a 15s recast delay should ensure that the ability doesn't spam into glyphed snakes.

They really need to scale Snake Trap with level or gear. The poor things get destroyed  :Frown:

----------


## dklcfr

> there iss a screen with the monk Profil
> 
> But why iss the problem only in grps? and at bosses


im getting the same thing happen randomly with the monk profile, not only in groups, also solo questing after a while it just starts, restart wow it works for a while and then just derps out again.

----------


## fluxflux

> im getting the same thing happen randomly with the monk profile, not only in groups, also solo questing after a while it just starts, restart wow it works for a while and then just derps out again.



yes, if we are later 90 and goes into a raid i can not all the time relogg wow Oo who can help us i will donate a much for a perfect working Monk profil without any bugs

----------


## Holobyte

> Most people use the datafile for functions or to store arrays, infact you do not have to use the datafile if you don't want to.


Thanks for the info. So it does only gets executed one time, different from the rotation habilities that are executed over and over, right?
I'm looking at Valma's warlock profile right now and it does look very well coded, although the rotation is handled in a single "ability", unlike mostly every other profile around. Making it difficult for someone to customize it for his liking.

----------


## Kaolla

> Can someone help me configure a profile so that I can shadow word: death incoming polymorphs on myself. Ty in advance.


Sheepmoon had a function that worked to this effect, and I believe Sheuron's Disc PvP profile also has something similar. Take a look at both. Just remember that you'll have to adjust the timing to account for your own average latency.

----------


## onya

> but not every boss uses the boss frame.


it should work anyway, it's unrelated to the frame. it's just another type of unitid like "target" or "focus". the good thing about using this is it will work even for levelling profiles unlike using the level or hp of your target.

i'll test it when i get home from work.

----------


## Xelper

> there iss a screen with the monk Profil
> 
> But why iss the problem only in grps? and at bosses


Are you trying to use interrupt mode? That won't work because there is no monk spell in the interrupt profile for interrupting. IF NOT:

It is occuring on line 825 of my code which is:
825: local spellStartTime, spellDuration = GetSpellCooldown(spellID)
part of PQR_SpellAvailable(spellID)

GetSpellCooldown (Blizzards function) is choking on a spell ID that was provided to it. I have no idea how Blizzard is handling such things if it is working in one situation but not another, but I can if it comes down to it add a IsSpellKnown() check to PQR_SpellAvailable to avoid it. I've never seen issues with GetSpellCooldown before so Blizzard must have broken something assuming you are passing it a real spell ID.

If you can find an easy way to replicate this error I could look into it a bit more.

----------


## fluxflux

> Are you trying to use interrupt mode? That won't work because there is no monk spell in the interrupt profile for interrupting. IF NOT:
> 
> It is occuring on line 825 of my code which is:
> 825: local spellStartTime, spellDuration = GetSpellCooldown(spellID)
> part of PQR_SpellAvailable(spellID)
> 
> GetSpellCooldown (Blizzards function) is choking on a spell ID that was provided to it. I have no idea how Blizzard is handling such things if it is working in one situation but not another, but I can if it comes down to it add a IsSpellKnown() check to PQR_SpellAvailable to avoid it. 
> 
> If you can find an easy way to replicate this error I could look into it a bit more.



no i dont use Interupt mode

i have tested now a few time with many different settings but 3 bosses all oki then again the same shit ( its very randomly)

dps iss very good from the profil from bubba but the shit bug let falling down all the time

you can test this with a grp in ragefire all lvl from a monk are bugy 15-85+

----------


## dklcfr

If it helps bubba is using the PQR_SpellAvailable in like every ability in the monk rotation.

----------


## fluxflux

> but I can if it comes down to it add a IsSpellKnown() check to PQR_SpellAvailable to avoid it


maybe you can add this function with a Enable/Disable Function in PQR?

Edit: Most time where comes the bug iss i have 1 chi maybe it help´s? (And i move left and right side)(no iss not the problem checked a few times again)
and Actionbar iss closed i dont can push something

----------


## blacknightlll

Been playing with pqr on the beta and it only seems to be freezing on the monk. Been trying to get the sub rogue rotation working on beta and It doesn't have the freezing problem.

----------


## fluxflux

who iss the creator from the rouge profil? maybe we have a problem with the monk code?

----------


## Xelper

> maybe you can add this function with a Enable/Disable Function in PQR?
> 
> Edit: Most time where comes the bug iss i have 1 chi maybe it help´s? (And i move left and right side)(no iss not the problem checked a few times again)
> and Actionbar iss closed i dont can push something


What is going on with the action bar? If you can explain it... Does the actionbar change or something?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## dklcfr

When ever it stops casting cuz it's "choking" you cant even manually cast any of the spells using your action bars, they just dont do anything.

----------


## fluxflux

> When ever it stops casting cuz it's "choking" you cant even manually cast any of the spells using your action bars, they just dont do anything.


yes can do nothing, actionbar are frozen after the fight the actionbar iss unlocked and i can do my roll and other spells but infight is locked

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Been playing with pqr on the beta and it only seems to be freezing on the monk. Been trying to get the sub rogue rotation working on beta and It doesn't have the freezing problem.


u're talking about the freeze where u can't cast anything right? so the exact same issue with Druid Boomkin.... I'll look into the code again using Xelper's suggestion from last night and see if I can stop the issues from arising >.<

and i'll go look through the monk code again.... haven't played them since i released that profile.... but before then i had tested it in 5 straight dungeons without an issue :-/

----------


## fluxflux

you played as windwalker or mistweaver? the problem iss with Windwalker

@ Bubba i dont think its not only your profil code i have testet with Xelpers 1-20 Profil code and the same problem

----------


## blacknightlll

> What is going on with the action bar? If you can explain it... Does the actionbar change or something?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


No it just freezes. Can't push anything / key bond key on it. Turn Pqr off still frozen. Have to reload wow

----------


## fluxflux

> No it just freezes. Can't push anything / key bond key on it. Turn Pqr off still frozen. Have to reload wow


but after the fight i can use my spells

----------


## onya

> but not every boss uses the boss frame.


can someone name a boss which does not use the boss frame so i can test further?

the following prints the boss name in the 5mans/raids i've tried so far, but they all also show a blizzard boss frame.

if UnitExists("boss1") then PQR_DebugP("boss1 "..UnitName("boss1"))end

----------


## Gabbz

> No it just freezes. Can't push anything / key bond key on it. Turn Pqr off still frozen. Have to reload wow


This issue have been seen doing moonkin profiles as well. All interaction with the ui is more or less stopped.

----------


## kickmydog

> I appreciate the suggestion. 
> 
> I was under the impression that the snakes only had ~100 hp, however. Even with the Glyph, I've never really seen them survive for very long. Either way, a 15s recast delay should ensure that the ability doesn't spam into glyphed snakes.
> 
> They really need to scale Snake Trap with level or gear. The poor things get destroyed


Something to think about in MoP they have a lot more hit points.

----------


## bu_ba_911

Well i'm still waiting on my Monk to be transferred over.... so i can't really test anymore...

And Windwalker is the one that I tested into the ground on my end... Honestly I hadn't gotten the freeze bug in a while.... Mostly only when I was on Training Dummy writing the thing did I get the error... (On second thought... same with when I was writing Boomkin profile... I mostly ever saw it on Training Dummy >.<)

----------


## blacknightlll

> Well i'm still waiting on my Monk to be transferred over.... so i can't really test anymore...
> 
> And Windwalker is the one that I tested into the ground on my end... Honestly I hadn't gotten the freeze bug in a while.... Mostly only when I was on Training Dummy writing the thing did I get the error... (On second thought... same with when I was writing Boomkin profile... I mostly ever saw it on Training Dummy >.<)


Why do you break my game? You and your fancy coding  :Stick Out Tongue:  I'm still waiting on a monk transfer as well going on day 3. So I can't say if it's just low lvl or what for the windwalker profile. Only thing I have had a problem with on your mist profile (at lvl 1 :Cool:  is that it'll just use soothing most on one target till there full. And if multiple ppl are taking hits from aoe it'll just keep healing that one person and every1 dies.

----------


## blacknightlll

I'm having a bit of a prob with my rogue beta profile. If a writer can help me out. I can't get hemo to even go off. Even if I straight up make it true by itself.

----------


## fluxflux

i played the windwalker profil now with a lvl 87 monk and a low lvl monk i have seen all instances from 15-42 now

*If someone Create a perfect working Monk Profil i will Donate him with $$$* :Embarrassment:

----------


## leetspeaker

I'm trying to adapt Kezzin autotargetlowhp for MoP beta, due to beta api changes, i replaced GetNumPartyMembers() with GetNumSubgroupMembers(), and GetNumRaidMembers() with GetNumGroupMembers(). It works when i'm alone and not when i'm in party, maybe there is something more than these 2 replacement, or something else.
This is original kezzin's lowhptarget local mytarget = "player" local lowest = 100 * UnitHealth(mytarget) / UnitHealt - Pastebin.com, and that is what i get after replacement local mytarget = "player" local lowest = 100 * UnitHealth(mytarget) / UnitHealt - Pastebin.com

----------


## sheuron

> I'm trying to adapt Kezzin autotargetlowhp for MoP beta, due to beta api changes, i replaced GetNumPartyMembers() with GetNumSubgroupMembers(), and GetNumRaidMembers() with GetNumGroupMembers(). It works when i'm alone and not when i'm in party, maybe there is something more than these 2 replacement, or something else.
> This is original kezzin's lowhptarget local mytarget = "player" local lowest = 100 * UnitHealth(mytarget) / UnitHealt - Pastebin.com, and that is what i get after replacement local mytarget = "player" local lowest = 100 * UnitHealth(mytarget) / UnitHealt - Pastebin.com


Kezzin? &hellip;

----------


## leetspeaker

pqr-svn-profiles - Revision 24: /Shaman/Restoration found it here

----------


## fluxflux

if someone check the dps @ beta server look this

Macro damage meter - Forums - World of Warcraft

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I'm trying to adapt Kezzin autotargetlowhp for MoP beta, due to beta api changes, i replaced GetNumPartyMembers() with GetNumSubgroupMembers(), and GetNumRaidMembers() with GetNumGroupMembers(). It works when i'm alone and not when i'm in party, maybe there is something more than these 2 replacement, or something else.
> This is original kezzin's lowhptarget local mytarget = "player" local lowest = 100 * UnitHealth(mytarget) / UnitHealt - Pastebin.com, and that is what i get after replacement local mytarget = "player" local lowest = 100 * UnitHealth(mytarget) / UnitHealt - Pastebin.com


i already got Sheuron's new Tabled Healing updated, and the old method updated..... try looking at my Beta Profile for paladin... old method is in there

i'll update svn to also include the Sheuron way

----------


## firepong

> I'm trying to adapt Kezzin autotargetlowhp for MoP beta, due to beta api changes, i replaced GetNumPartyMembers() with GetNumSubgroupMembers(), and GetNumRaidMembers() with GetNumGroupMembers(). It works when i'm alone and not when i'm in party, maybe there is something more than these 2 replacement, or something else.
> This is original kezzin's lowhptarget local mytarget = "player" local lowest = 100 * UnitHealth(mytarget) / UnitHealt - Pastebin.com, and that is what i get after replacement local mytarget = "player" local lowest = 100 * UnitHealth(mytarget) / UnitHealt - Pastebin.com



The way I would use this is just use GetNumGroupMembers() for both party and raid. For party use "GetNumGroupMembers() <= 5 then" and for Raid, use "GetNumGroupMembers() >= 6 then" It's basically what I'm using in my Beta Shaman Profile right now, just not for raid use yet. GetNumSubgroupMembers() sound's useless to me, even though it might have some uses.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> The way I would use this is just use GetNumGroupMembers() for both party and raid. For party use "GetNumGroupMembers() <= 5 then" and for Raid, use "GetNumGroupMembers() >= 6 then" It's basically what I'm using in my Beta Shaman Profile right now, just not for raid use yet. GetNumSubgroupMembers() sound's useless to me, even though it might have some uses.


GetNumSubgroupMembers() would be good for when you're only supposed to be healing your own party/group... Otherwise always use GetNumGroupMembers()

and in order to get the old target systems working.... you need to Subtract by one. Because in the new method you are also included into the Num.... So when trying to get the index numbers of everyone else, you will always have an extra one and that will error out sometimes... so do this

GetNumGroupMembers() - 1

----------


## leetspeaker

> Kezzin? …


Oh, if it was yours i should apologize, anyway that one who made it is my hero :-D.




> i'll update svn to also include the Sheuron way


Thank you so much for this, but i cant download it , can u replace spaces with _s ? thank you again.

----------


## firepong

> Well i'm still waiting on my Monk to be transferred over.... so i can't really test anymore...
> 
> And Windwalker is the one that I tested into the ground on my end... Honestly I hadn't gotten the freeze bug in a while.... Mostly only when I was on Training Dummy writing the thing did I get the error... (On second thought... same with when I was writing Boomkin profile... I mostly ever saw it on Training Dummy >.<)


Why don't you use CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(spellID))). I have yet to run into any problems on my boomkin profile using it after switching to it. I had left it running for 50mil damage on the dummies and it didn't skip a beat.

----------


## hornswoggle

I've been using Sheruon's Hunter SV profile for quite a while and I always manually remove that ice trap and replace it with an explosive trap when I shift into AOE mode. However, I would like to know if a certian thing is possible and how I might do it.

In the Heroic Hagara fight most hunters tend to switch into Aspect of the Pack during the ice phase in order to help their group move faster. Is there a way to change things to switch into Aspect of the Pack for the ice phase and then not have it automatically trying to change back into Aspect of the Dragonhawk? Thanks for your reply in advance.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I've been using Sheruon's Hunter SV profile for quite a while and I always manually remove that ice trap and replace it with an explosive trap when I shift into AOE mode. However, I would like to know if a certian thing is possible and how I might do it.
> 
> In the Heroic Hagara fight most hunters tend to switch into Aspect of the Pack during the ice phase in order to help their group move faster. Is there a way to change things to switch into Aspect of the Pack for the ice phase and then not have it automatically trying to change back into Aspect of the Dragonhawk? Thanks for your reply in advance.


disable profile and manually play for 30 seconds?

----------


## hornswoggle

> disable profile and manually play for 30 seconds?


Come on man, that is 30 whole seconds. ;P

----------


## Calidris

Im using boss 7.3 Arms profile, and im trying create a profile that just changes Heroic Strike whit Cleave.

But i really dont get how this work. Is it possible to do this in any easy way?

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> can someone name a boss which does not use the boss frame so i can test further?
> 
> the following prints the boss name in the 5mans/raids i've tried so far, but they all also show a blizzard boss frame.
> 
> if UnitExists("boss1") then PQR_DebugP("boss1 "..UnitName("boss1"))end


Spine of Deathwing: Burning Tendons = boss2

----------


## kickmydog

> I've been using Sheruon's Hunter SV profile for quite a while and I always manually remove that ice trap and replace it with an explosive trap when I shift into AOE mode. However, I would like to know if a certian thing is possible and how I might do it.
> 
> In the Heroic Hagara fight most hunters tend to switch into Aspect of the Pack during the ice phase in order to help their group move faster. Is there a way to change things to switch into Aspect of the Pack for the ice phase and then not have it automatically trying to change back into Aspect of the Dragonhawk? Thanks for your reply in advance.


I've been pondering a way to use pack without a complete re-write which I can't be bothered to do for just one fight. So I do what Bu_Ba suggested.

----------


## Xelper

> Why don't you use CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(spellID))). I have yet to run into any problems on my boomkin profile using it after switching to it. I had left it running for 50mil damage on the dummies and it didn't skip a beat.


If this avoids the problems cropping up for moonkin and potentially monk (I hear) I can look into changing the spell ID cast from CastSpellByID to that. Can this be confirmed?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> If this avoids the problems cropping up for moonkin and potentially monk (I hear) I can look into changing the spell ID cast from CastSpellByID to that. Can this be confirmed?


im honestly surprised people are just not complaining about this honestly.... i brought it up a long time ago that there was a bug haha (both when i was making Boomkin and when i started on Windwalker)....

and Firepong that's what I was going to do actually.... just don't have time to test things yet XD

----------


## fluxflux

i can test all the day im leveling a monkin @ this time( but i dont can write a profil haha)^^

----------


## Holobyte

Is it worth checking spell cooldown before returning true for abilities with long CDs?

I want to minimize the quantity of error messages when PQR is trying to cast abilities... it's really annoying. And I don't want to simply hide them like we do in macros.

----------


## Xelper

I'm going to release a test build (not on updater) with CastSpellByID changed to CastSpellByName accompanied by a GetSpellInfo(SpellID). I'm also adding a IsSpellKnown() to PQR_SpellAvailable though this might not solve issues as there are bugs with MOP. For example, IsSpellKnown for Holy Wrath returns True on my paladin, but the spell is not in my spell book and attempting to cast it returns "Spell not learned." red errors.





> Is it worth checking spell cooldown before returning true for abilities with long CDs?
> 
> I want to minimize the quantity of error messages when PQR is trying to cast abilities... it's really annoying. And I don't want to simply hide them like we do in macros.


No. PQR checks the spell's cooldown for you.

----------


## Rachet1

Hey Xelper, Whenever you get the chance, would you mind getting the 2.4.3 offsets? 4.3 is getting boring and 3.3.5a isn't my type of thing really. I don't have a clue on how to get offsets or I'd do it myself. I just need the offsets since I want to go back to private servers cuz MOP Is gonna blow most likely. And I don't feel like paying for WoW anymore if all I'm gonna do is sit and do the same stuff over and over again. It's really old now. I miss the old WoW. So if you get any spare time would you mind trying to get the offsets for me? Here's the Client for 2.4.3.

Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!

----------


## Xelper

PQR Beta Build
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR/Beta/PQR.exe

Replace your current PQR.exe with this file.

-Changed CastSpellByID to CastSpellByName with a spell ID lookup to avoid issues with characters becoming locked up.
-Added IsSpellKnown to PQR_SpellAvailable. It previously just assumed the spell was known and checked the cooldown.

NOTE: MOP Beta is returning true for IsSpellKnown even if a spell is not known, this is causing bugs in a lot of profiles. This is to be expected since Blizzard hasn't even made the API changes public and they are probably locked down for this very reason, because they are still buggy.

----------


## fluxflux

> PQR Beta Build
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR/Beta/PQR.exe
> 
> Replace your current PQR.exe with this file.
> 
> -Changed CastSpellByID to CastSpellByName with a spell ID lookup to avoid issues with characters becoming locked up.
> -Added IsSpellKnown to PQR_SpellAvailable. It previously just assumed the spell was known and checked the cooldown.
> 
> NOTE: MOP Beta is returning true for IsSpellKnown even if a spell is not known, this is causing bugs in a lot of profiles. This is to be expected since Blizzard hasn't even made the API changes public and they are probably locked down for this very reason, because they are still buggy.



i do this but i see only the edit mode

----------


## sheuron

> i already got Sheuron's new Tabled Healing updated, and the old method updated..... try looking at my Beta Profile for paladin... old method is in there
> 
> i'll update svn to also include the Sheuron way


What you name "old method" was also coded by me. Seem none profile writer care about credit the code they copypaste.

----------


## fluxflux

i have only this can not play with it

----------


## Xelper

> i have only this can not play with it



Do you have the PQR.exe.config in the same folder? Along with all the offsets in the Offsets folder?

Run PQRUpdater.exe then paste the EXE into that folder.

----------


## fluxflux

> Do you have the PQR.exe.config in the same folder? Along with all the offsets in the Offsets folder?
> 
> Run PQRUpdater.exe then paste the EXE into that folder.




Edit-- i installed a new ordner now it works 

i will test now in in instances

----------


## fluxflux

oki Now all the monk profiles dont work :/

----------


## kojaks

Really Digging the changes to Mentality's Shadowpriest profile. The only thing im not a fan of, is the autot targetting on some fights. I think thats crossing into another boundary, and I find it more of an annoyance than anything.

----------


## Xelper

> oki Now all the monk profiles dont work :/


Things must really be bugged on the Blizzard side... I'll do some testing in a bit.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## fluxflux

Jab/100780 = Club/115693 = Slice/115695/ = Sever/115687 maybe this iss a problem? with the different Spellnumbers

----------


## jereminion

thanks i wouldnt play wow without this

----------


## crystal_tech

If someone Create a perfect working Monk Profil i will Donate him with $$$

its in beta yet so it won't be perfect even then after release theres going to be patch hell for the class for a good while. not saying this to stop you from looking just letting ya know what you prob already know.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Jab/100780 = Club/115693 = Slice/115695/ = Sever/115687 maybe this iss a problem? with the different Spellnumbers


no this is NOT the issue....

This jab works exactly like Moonfire and Sunfire.... even those the spellID changes for Moonfire and ti says Sunfire... Moonfire is still the SpellID being cast...

Same as with all the different forms of jab.... Even tho u changed main-hand weapons.... Jab is still the Ability being fired off

----------


## blacknightlll

> no this is NOT the issue....
> 
> This jab works exactly like Moonfire and Sunfire.... even those the spellID changes for Moonfire and ti says Sunfire... Moonfire is still the SpellID being cast...
> 
> Same as with all the different forms of jab.... Even tho u changed main-hand weapons.... Jab is still the Ability being fired off


yea i second this. I already talked to buba about that and he said the same thing. Then i played with it and it worked

and Xepler your box is full cant pm you

----------


## fluxflux

now i´m testing with high latency and is frozen more ( i think) like a Hiccup Memory maybe? its so fu... crazy

----------


## fluxflux

Found now a very good monk guide

Currently a WIP, as with all beta guides. All updates will be posted first to my new blog, World of Monkcraft; I'll update here as time allows. Please let me know what needs fixing/changing/adding.

Changelog:
21 Apr: Updated FoF/LC/Expel Harm, added stat weights.
20 Apr: Initial Post

Overview

The windwalker monk is the DPS option for the new monk class intreoduced in Mists of Pandaria. Windwalkers, much like rogues, paladins, or feral druids, have two types of resources they must manage in order to maximize their damage; Energy and Chi. Also like rogues and feral druids, windwalker monks have a 1.0sec GCD for their abilities, as opposed to the traditional 1.5sec GCD. (GCD=Global Cooldown, or the delay before another ability can be used.)

Resources

Energy

Windwalker monks have a 100-point energy pool, which regenerates at 10 energy/sec. This can be slightly increased by haste. The only exception to this constant is Energizing Brew, which temporarily doubles your regen. Currently, energy isn't much of a constraint, since Jab is the only primary rotation ability that uses it.

Chi

Chi is the windwalker monk's primary resource. Chi is mainly built through the use of Jab. (can change names, see below). Currently, Jab costs 40 energy and generates 1 chi baseline, but 2 for Windwalkers due to Muscle Memory. Monks can store up to 4 chi.

Chi Talents: The lvl 30 talents (of which one may be selected) affect Chi usage and regeneration. (See talents below.)



Abilities

Single-Target Abilities

Jab (40 energy, no CD): Increases Chi by 2. Basic attack. Can change to Clobber or Pike, depending on weapon equipped; functionality remains the same.
Tiger Palm (1 chi, no CD): Moderate damage, increased when target is above 50% HP.
Blackout Kick (1 chi, no CD): Moderate damage, increased when target is below 50% HP. (The increase is a DOT, but it does stack.)
Combo Breaker (windwalker mastery): Each time Jab is used, there is a chance to proc a free TP/BK.
Rising Sun Kick (2 chi, 8s CD): Moderate damage and causes target to take 10% additional damage (from the Monk) for 15 sec.
Spinning Fire Blossom (1 chi, no CD): Ranged attack, small damage. Used as filler when the Monk is out of melee range.
Expel Harm (40 energy, 15s CD): Does a small self-heal, then deals that damage to a random mob
Touch of Death (3 chi, 90s CD): Instakills an enemy with less health than the monk. Affected by Fortifying Brew.


AoE Abilities

Spinning Crane Kick (1 chi): Small AoE damage to all enemies in melee range, lasts 3 sec.
Flying Serpent Kick (free, 25s CD): More of a movement ability, but does small AoE/root damage when you land.
Fists of Fury (3 chi, 45s CD): Large AoE damage (but expensive) to all enemies in a frontal cone. Lasts 4 sec. Channeled (no autoattack/other abilities)
Tigereye Brew (1 chi, 90s CD): Causes TP/BOK/RSK to cleave to 2 additional targets for 20 sec.


Other DPS abilities:

Summon White Tiger Statue: Creates a statue (you choose where it goes). During a fight, every time you spend 3 chi, it will spawn a tiger pet who will move to your current target and attack, once. Still somewhat buggy.


Buffs/Raid Cooldowns:

Stance of the Fierce Tiger: Increases damage by 20%, required for most of the abilities.
Legacy of the Emperor: +5% stats
Legacy of the White Tiger: +5 mastery
Meditation (180s CD): 99% damage reduction, redirects all spell damage to you for 8 sec. Breaks on melee. Will get nerfed.


Movement:

Roll: Similar to blink, you go forward fast. Has 2 charges, starts regenerating when you use the first.
Flying Serpent Kick: Click once to take off, click again to land. Very fast and fun, but hard to land accurately.
Transcendence: Similar to Demonic Circle.*Cast it once (for free), places a point. Cast it again (1 chi), places a point at your current location, teleports to old point. Cast it again...etc.


Crowd Control:

Paralysis (15s CD): 30s/60s incapacitate. Melee only so will be semi-tricky to use in dungeons.
Disable (15 energy): Reduces movement speed by 25%, stacks twice. On third use, roots.
Grapple Weapon (60s CD): Ranged disarm. Has an additional effect according to tooltip, but doesn't work right now.
Spear Hand Strike (30 energy/30s CD): Interrupt/Silence.


Healing:

Detox (20energy, 8s CD): Dispels bleeds and poisons.
Healing Sphere (60 energy): Creates a sphere which can be walked through for health. More of a leveling thing.
Fortifying Brew (180s CD): Increases health by 100%, but any healing done will be delayed until it ends. 20s duration.
Resuscitate: Out of combat rez.
Afterlife: Enemies killed may summon a Healing or Chi Sphere.



Rotations (WIP)

ST Rotation:

Combo Breaker procs (Free TP/BOK)
Keep RSK debuff up (15s)
Jin'yu Cider (if 0 Chi)
TP/BOK, depending on enemy HP %
Jab for Chi or Expel Harm for self-healing


AOE rotation (2-3)

Tigereye Brew on CD
Standard ST rotation for 20s
Once TB is down, use Fists of Fury on CD
Jab for Chi


AOE rotation (4+)

Fists of Fury on CD
Spinning Crane Kick
Jab for Chi



Talents/Glyphs

Talents

Level 15:

Celerity - More rolling is fun, but Momentum is better.
Tiger's Lust - Depending on encounter, probably best saved for PvP.
Momentum - Roll's CD is short enough that I'd prefer the movement speed increase.


Level 30:

Power Strikes - Probably the best DPS gain for a tank-and-spank.
Ascendance - Decent for learning the class.
Jinyu Cider - Spine-type fights (AKA burst) will want this.


Level 45:

Rushing Jade Wind - NYI, but looks like a ranged Paralysis.
Charging Ox Wave - AoE knockback and short stun. LARGE radius on the KB currently.
Leg Sweep - Melee range AoE stun.


Level 60:

Healing Elixers - Meh, we don't drink much compared to the other specs (hic!).
Dampen Harm - Awesome, but probably getting nerfed. 50% damage reduction on a 30s CD?
Mystery Talent - TBD


Level 75:

Ring of Peace - NYI
Mystery Talent
Life Cocoon - Odd CC.


Level 90:

Chi Bind - TBD
Rolling Force Globe - TBD
Chi Torpedo - TBD


Glyphs (TBA)
Doesn't look like many monk glyphs are implemented yet, as far as I can tell.

Glyph of Fists of Fury - While channeling Fists of Fury, your chance to dodge melee and ranged attacks is increased by 25%. May be useful for leveling.
Glyph of Expel Harm - Your Expel Harm can now be cast on any friendly target. For Mistweavers.
Glyph of Meditation - You can now channel Meditation while moving. Helpful, I guess.
Glyph of Rapid Healing Sphere - Increases the duration of your Healing Spheres by 30 sec. For Mistweavers.
Glyph of Chi Wave - When you deal damage with Chi Wave, you stun the target for 1 sec. PvP.
Glyph of Enduring Healing Sphere - When attacked, the cast time of your Healing Sphere is reduced by 50%. Stacks twice. PvP.



Stats
Agility is the preferred primary stat.
For secondary stats, likely weighting is hit/exp > crit > haste > mastery, as the rotation currently stands. Have to test whether Agi or Hit/Exp is better. 

Source:
Windwalker Monk Guide

----------


## bu_ba_911

honestly.... i don't think that goes here lol  :Stick Out Tongue: 

and thats all coded in already >.>  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Deva

To the person asking for a resto druid profile, I suggest looking for Eff's - it was what I was using primarily for a loooong time (months). I have one in the works, and so far, results have been VERY good, but I am still in the process of testing, and have a lot more tweaks (and clean-up) to make before I consider it ready for release.

I'm about to go out for the evening, but when I get back I plan to work on it more. I still need to work in Heroic Yor'sahj handling (which I'll be able to test next week).

So far though, it has performed very well - I matched/out-performed a much more geared main on an alt the other night.

Just be patient, it's coming!

----------


## blind0wl

Hi guys, pretty new to this and have been testing Sheuron's profile on my frost mage in PvP....am wondering if someone can direct me on how to make it use the Brain Freeze proc that occurs as it doesn't even try and also when deep freezing someone instead of frostfire bolting, Id prefer that it did two frostbolts followed by a ice lance. I've tried mucking about in the ability editor and added Brain Freeze and pretty much copied the Deep Freeze action as it is just a return true statement....still doesnt seem to do anything when I start the rotation (I've added it to the rotation)...Ive also tried removing the:



```
if UnitBuffID("player",57761) then return true end
```

and pasting it to the Frostbolt ability, but it still continues to cast a frostfire bolt....not sure how I would tell it to even do the FB > FB > IL at this stage. Is there any documentation on how any of this works? lol!!

Thanks

----------


## v3ntrix

sorry if i missed it. can someone please post the latest offsets or an update?

----------


## bu_ba_911

@Xelper concerning PQR_UnitBuffID and UnitBuffID

went through ur Ret profile and was wondering if there was a difference between the two?

Saw u have PQR_UnitBuffID in a couple places and saw u used normal UnitBuffID in a couple.....

is this an error? or is there some functionality differences i didn't know about?

----------


## dklcfr

@xelper tried your "beta" exe, and getting "jab returned true executing ability" in the debug but it's not casting anything at all.

----------


## Noelpqr

> To the person asking for a resto druid profile, I suggest looking for Eff's - it was what I was using primarily for a loooong time (months). I have one in the works, and so far, results have been VERY good, but I am still in the process of testing, and have a lot more tweaks (and clean-up) to make before I consider it ready for release.
> 
> I'm about to go out for the evening, but when I get back I plan to work on it more. I still need to work in Heroic Yor'sahj handling (which I'll be able to test next week).
> 
> So far though, it has performed very well - I matched/out-performed a much more geared main on an alt the other night.
> 
> Just be patient, it's coming!


Sheuron's profile for Restro druid is awesome you should give it a try i just do one change on it to inc the value when rejuv should be cast

----------


## imdasandman

> sorry if i missed it. can someone please post the latest offsets or an update?


use the updater.exe or when you launch pqr there is a button that says " download offsets"

----------


## blacknightlll

Attachment 7132

(In Beta)

im trying to get hemo to cast. i have it as return true just to make it go off and this is what im getting on my debug but not executing in game.

----------


## dklcfr

attachments never get approved here upload it to an external image host

----------


## frII

HI bu_ba!
About warrior PVP profile.
You said that the SD was a test in PVP.And i must say,that it didnt work very well.
Main "problem" is rage.A lot of times,because of all jumping in stances there no rage to use abilites.So I need time to generate it.
Could u make 1 exactly same profile but without SD?
Best regards.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> HI bu_ba!
> About warrior PVP profile.
> You said that the SD was a test in PVP.And i must say,that it didnt work very well.
> Main "problem" is rage.A lot of times,because of all jumping in stances there no rage to use abilites.So I need time to generate it.
> Could u make 1 exactly same profile but without SD?
> Best regards.


........ there's one already in there called burst or whatever 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Calidris

Im using boss 7.3 Arms profile, and im trying create a profile that just changes Heroic Strike whit Cleave.

But i really dont get how this work. Is it possible to do this in any easy way?

----------


## dklcfr

> Im using boss 7.3 Arms profile, and im trying create a profile that just changes Heroic Strike whit Cleave.
> 
> But i really dont get how this work. Is it possible to do this in any easy way?


maybe open up the ability editor and replace the heroic strike spell id with the cleave spellid?

----------


## Calidris

Thanks for the help  :Smile:

----------


## fluxflux

> @xelper tried your "beta" exe, and getting "jab returned true executing ability" in the debug but it's not casting anything at all.



oki now i testet the same and with version 2.1.1 "jab returned true executing ability" ( UI iss Choking and pqr does nothing)

Version 2.1.2 "jab returned true executing ability" Pqr does all the time nothing UI not choking







and Now a Working test with 2.1.1 PQR




again same test but with Failure(2.1.1)




I was @ Pull out of range and Pqr want to cast Jab then error

----------


## Kaolla

Note: I made a simple mistake in my Frost profile (that just happens to be used in nearly every single ability), and I don't think I'll have time to fix it this weekend until exams are over. Apologies, guys.

----------


## Deva

> Sheuron's profile for Restro druid is awesome you should give it a try i just do one change on it to inc the value when rejuv should be cast


I'm aware that he has one, I have tried it, and no disrespect at all, in fact, bu_ba has been helping me debug mine as I've been working on it, and implementing sheuron's UnitsClose() function played a big part in getting one ability to function as I wanted it to. However... resto is something I have been playing for quite some time now, and... While it's difficult to write something of the caliber that the more prolific profile writers have done, when you combine that level of detail with someone who knows the class/spec inside and out, well... hey, when I finally release mine, I won't be offended if anyone prefers his, but... I'm just saying mine is turning out pretty awesome.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Edit: @fluxflux, a little more info might help, but based on the first picture I'm guessing you were in Tanaris, so around level 40-50? Was your health below 85% and your energy over 40? If so, that is why it was trying to cast Expel Harm. If one, or neither of those was the case, then there is another issue. Provoke isn't even included in the Wind profile, so I'm guessing that was a manual cast. The 2nd screenshot appears to be using a different profile (Xelper's), which is really only intended to be for lower-level monks. That offensive spells ability simply returns true if your target is in combat, so if you targeted something that was fighting something else, it's going to return true, and Jab is simply set to return true, so it should have cast, no problem (there is no range check built in, but one could be added). Not sure what to make of the 3rd and 4th screenshots - you say the 3rd one was an example of it working, and the 4th is not working? I honestly don't see anything in Xelper's profile that would have caused it to break for his most recent (beta) PQR release, or the older/regular verion, as he's not even using any CastSpellByID in it, and I'm fairly sure that's the only change he implemented.

It's very odd, because I have tested both of these profiles on the beta and didn't really have any problems with them (leveled a low-level/started monk using Xelper's, and ran several dungeons with the Nova [Wind] profile. I occasionally had an issue with both of them not necessarily casting Jab, but I chalked that up to buggy beta bugs, definitely not a profile or PQR issue.

----------


## Thomja

Can anybody please link or PM me a sub rogue profile...?

----------


## Weischbier

> Note: I made a simple mistake in my Frost profile (that just happens to be used in nearly every single ability), and I don't think I'll have time to fix it this weekend until exams are over. Apologies, guys.


And what mistakes?  :Smile:

----------


## dklcfr

i think the reason xelpers beta exe isn't working to cast anything is cuz it's using that cast spell by name thing and atm on beta to cast any spell with /cast you need to have a ! infront of the ability name eg. /cast !Jab

----------


## derfred

> Note: I made a simple mistake in my Frost profile (that just happens to be used in nearly every single ability), and I don't think I'll have time to fix it this weekend until exams are over. Apologies, guys.


Noooo... oh well, guess ill just have to get carpal tunnel syndrome doing arenas until then.

----------


## Xelper

> i think the reason xelpers beta exe isn't working to cast anything is cuz it's using that cast spell by name thing and atm on beta to cast any spell with /cast you need to have a ! infront of the ability name eg. /cast !Jab


That is probably the case. My monk has been pending transfer for the last 3 days so I can't do any testing though.

----------


## dklcfr

> My monk has been pending transfer for the last 3 days


same here, i've been getting the errors on my level 22 monk

----------


## Rachet1

Hey Xelper, Thank you so much for all the hard work you put into this program. It's very useful and has helped me through a lot of stuff. Whenever you get the chance, would you mind trying to get the 2.4.3 offsets? 4.3 is getting boring and 3.3.5a isn't my type of thing really. I don't have a clue on how to get offsets or I'd do it myself. I just need the offsets since I want to go back to private servers cuz MOP Is gonna blow most likely. And I don't feel like paying for WoW anymore if all I'm gonna do is sit and do the same stuff over and over again. It's really old now and I miss the old WoW. So if you get any spare time would you mind trying to get the offsets for me? Here's the Client for 2.4.3. Whenever / if you get a minute if you don't mind trying it would be greatly appreciated.

Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!

----------


## fluxflux

> same here, i've been getting the errors on my level 22 monk


you can take a lvl 12+ monk and the errors are there, i was in northern barrens with a friend in Grol´dom Farm goes in a grp with a friend and kill Razorman Pillager

----------


## Noelpqr

@Deva,

There are money reasons why I like Sheuron's profile, one of it it so simple and functional and with adjusting to some value , you get nice result from it. and you can easly adjust it to what u want.the only problem i saw or notice with Sheuron's profile is the LB on some fight it went cast who it should be like on the last 2 bosses on DS.
anyway I hope that you will be successful on release your profile.

----------


## Amagicalman

Hello all, I've been using PQR for a while now, last time there was a patch for WoW I simply copy pasted something (not sure what, kinda bad with this stuff) that allowed me to run PQR with the newest patch. I can't find anything to copy in the thread however, and I'm not sure where to download something that would update PQR for me. Can anyone point me in the right direction? Thanks!

----------


## kickmydog

> I'm aware that he has one, I have tried it, and no disrespect at all, in fact, bu_ba has been helping me debug mine as I've been working on it, and implementing sheuron's UnitsClose() function played a big part in getting one ability to function as I wanted it to. However... resto is something I have been playing for quite some time now, and... While it's difficult to write something of the caliber that the more prolific profile writers have done, when you combine that level of detail with someone who knows the class/spec inside and out, well... hey, when I finally release mine, I won't be offended if anyone prefers his, but... I'm just saying mine is turning out pretty awesome. 
> 
> Edit: @fluxflux, a little more info might help, but based on the first picture I'm guessing you were in Tanaris, so around level 40-50? Was your health below 85% and your energy over 40? If so, that is why it was trying to cast Expel Harm. If one, or neither of those was the case, then there is another issue. Provoke isn't even included in the Wind profile, so I'm guessing that was a manual cast. The 2nd screenshot appears to be using a different profile (Xelper's), which is really only intended to be for lower-level monks. That offensive spells ability simply returns true if your target is in combat, so if you targeted something that was fighting something else, it's going to return true, and Jab is simply set to return true, so it should have cast, no problem (there is no range check built in, but one could be added). Not sure what to make of the 3rd and 4th screenshots - you say the 3rd one was an example of it working, and the 4th is not working? I honestly don't see anything in Xelper's profile that would have caused it to break for his most recent (beta) PQR release, or the older/regular verion, as he's not even using any CastSpellByID in it, and I'm fairly sure that's the only change he implemented.
> 
> It's very odd, because I have tested both of these profiles on the beta and didn't really have any problems with them (leveled a low-level/started monk using Xelper's, and ran several dungeons with the Nova [Wind] profile. I occasionally had an issue with both of them not necessarily casting Jab, but I chalked that up to buggy beta bugs, definitely not a profile or PQR issue.


Keep it up. Having different profiles written by different profile writers is a good thing. Especially if you are a person who plays the class a lot.

----------


## fluxflux

> It's very odd, because I have tested both of these profiles on the beta and didn't really have any problems with them (leveled a low-level/started monk using Xelper's, and ran several dungeons with the Nova [Wind] profile. I occasionally had an issue with both of them not necessarily casting Jab, but I chalked that up to buggy beta bugs, definitely not a profile or PQR issue.


What you have for settings?




> Provoke isn't even included in the Wind profile


i have set this manually




> @fluxflux, a little more info might help,


i m from germany and my english iss very bad i dont no how i can say something :/

----------


## Lockrockz

Can anyone give me the link to a good Warlock profile for PvE? I know there was one that wasn't in the pack that was is really good. I just cant seem to find it between the 681 pages!

Thanks

----------


## Lockrockz

I found it guys, Thanks anyway

----------


## fluxflux

now i have the Problem again- but now i have a Screen from this i was casting the last Jab then he want cast Tiger Palm but there iss PQR Broken 

look pls @ screen

Ps: one Run Before it was the same wit the Jab then he want cast Blackout Kick = Broken

i think there iss a problem with the Jab and the *SetRecastDelay called for Club*

But why iss the failure to much in Instances with more peoples? pqr ask the target frame for Health etc Blackout kick buff etc? with 3 monks and differen buff timers maybe a problem?










*Edit: if my chi iss 0 or 4(full) you can replicate the Bug*

----------


## deadpanstiffy

Looking for 402+ ilvl rogues to test my personal sub profile. PM me.

----------


## crystal_tech

Hello All,

Here is my Affliction Warlock Update. Note its an RC build.

Here's the Notes on the profile, I ask that you read it before use:\



```
Affliction Warlock
------------------
Build: http://goo.gl/SR3Im
-------------------

-------------------
Rotation Notes
-------------------
Soul Swap is coded in. Thanks buba!
	(Should cast agony before it inhales and cast doom before the exhale.)
Doom casts if target is 3 levels above player or is boss level.
	(if doom isn't casted agony will cast instead.)
If Agony is Casted it won't refresh until it drops off the target.
	(this is intended, as the last ticks are the strongest, by letting it drop off theres no chance of clipping)
Pots are baked in the demonic soul ability
Eng. Gloves are coded but not used by default add them right above 'CD - Demon Soul'

-------------------
Known Issues
-------------------
Doom Guard takes forever to pop.
	(
	 not so much as an issue but timing.
	 Doom Guard needs a bane up on a target thats
	 been ticking so the ranking of this ablity is lower
	 so you don't waste time letting it think who to attack.
	 If you wish move it up in the list but no higher than '--Pause--'
	)

--------------------
Using the Rotation
--------------------

PreCombat:
You'll need to create your healthstones and soulstones yourself as well as apply food/drink/flasks.

Combat:
Single Target - Begin rotation with Shadow Bolt if you can (shadow and flame debuff).
AoE - If you have a target Left Control will cast Seed of Corruption for you.
--------------------
KeyMods:
--------------------

Left Alt - Pause (hold key)
Left Shift - Doom Guard
Left Control - Seed of Corruption
Right Alt - Set Focus on Mouseover
Right Shift - Use Soulstone on mouseover
Right Control - Dark Intent on mouseover
```

*Links are:*
Abilities: http://goo.gl/wbbNU
Rotations: http://goo.gl/oMul2

I would like Comments/Feedback/Bug Reports/Rep if you use this.

*Sidenote to the profile writers:*
Thanks for your code. Since Xelper released this program we gone from simple rotations to complex ones by building off each others code. I know my rotations borrow code from others as people have borrowed from me. If you see any code that may have been borrowed and want credit for it that I've used let me know I'll be glad to comment in your name. I think of this as a colab project that helps everyone in the long run. Sheron/[blinded]/onya/buba/boss/xelper/ment/and all the others, I again thank you for your code.

----------


## fluxflux

*My Friends i Have NEWS*

i Found maybe the Monk Bug Problem

if you have to few Hit; AND you Miss to much, PQR AND THE ACTIONBARS ARE CHOKING CAN SOMEONE CHECK THIS PLS?

----------


## crystal_tech

> *My Friends i Have NEWS*
> 
> i Found maybe the Monk Bug Problem
> 
> if you have to few Hit; AND you Miss to much, PQR AND THE ACTIONBARS ARE CHOKING CAN SOMEONE CHECK THIS PLS?


increase the ability check delay. if its choking blizz prob testing a way to spot bots from spamming key presses to much.

----------


## fluxflux

> increase the ability check delay. if its choking blizz prob testing a way to spot bots from spamming key presses to much.


like a anti key spammer? 
its all the time @ 1000

----------


## crystal_tech

odd try it at 50ms see if it chokes at that setting.

----------


## firepong

> odd try it at 50ms see if it chokes at that setting.


Now that you mention it, on a couple of my Shaman beta spells for Elemental, I had to set the Delay ~50ms to make the spells cast right. Anything over that and it was actually not casting spells for almost a second between casts, if that sounds right. It was like lightning bolt > 100ms wait after spell complete > lightning bolt > 100ms wait after spell complete. I originally had the Delay set to 100. but after lowering it down to 50 (0 wasn't working right) the DPS jumped up considerably.

EDIT* And with 2.1.2, I dont get anything casting as well. It worked flawlessly on live though. I use the beta program on my druid and let it run for 2 hours. Did almost 150k Damage and from what I could tell from enabling chat being written to a log file (got a add-on that puts the time beside the text), everything went good, no fail casts or long durations of no spells being cast. I say the 2.1.2 beta would be good to go for Live, but like stated, won't work on Beta because of needing "!" beside the spell to cast.

----------


## sheuron

Done 2 functions that can be useful to make profile coding even easier

HaveBuff(UnitID,SpellID,TimeLeft,Filter) 
HaveDebuff(UnitID,SpellID,TimeLeft,Filter) 

Some examples:



```
if not HaveDebuff("target",44457) then return true end
```

If the target dont have living bomb cast it.



```
if not HaveDebuff("target",589,2,"PLAYER") then return true end
```

When target dont have spell debuff 589 (Shadow Word: Pain) casted by PLAYER or if the debuff is present but lesser than 2 seconds left cast again



```
if not HaveBuff("player",{1126,20217,90363}) then return true end
```

When Mark of the Wild or similar buff is not detected on player cast it. This example show how we can use brackets to check multiple buffs or debuffs.



```
function HaveBuff(UnitID,SpellID,TimeLeft,Filter) 
  if not TimeLeft then TimeLeft = 0 end
  if type(SpellID) == "number" then SpellID = { SpellID } end 
  for i=1,#SpellID do 
    local spell, rank = GetSpellInfo(SpellID[i])
    if spell then
      local buff = select(7,UnitBuff(UnitID,spell,rank,Filter)) 
      if buff and ( buff == 0 or buff - GetTime() > TimeLeft ) then return true end
    end
  end
end

function HaveDebuff(UnitID,SpellID,TimeLeft,Filter) 
  if not TimeLeft then TimeLeft = 0 end
  if type(SpellID) == "number" then SpellID = { SpellID } end 
  for i=1,#SpellID do 
    local spell, rank = GetSpellInfo(SpellID[i])
    if spell then
      local debuff = select(7,UnitDebuff(UnitID,spell,rank,Filter)) 
      if debuff and ( debuff == 0 or debuff - GetTime() > TimeLeft ) then return true end
    end
  end
end
```

----------


## tigole1

Just curious if ther is a ret paladin profile yet?

----------


## crystal_tech

> Done 2 functions that can be useful to make profile coding even easier
> 
> HaveBuff(UnitID,SpellID,TimeLeft,Filter) 
> HaveDebuff(UnitID,SpellID,TimeLeft,Filter) 
> 
> Some examples:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy freakin hell!

----------


## Jobalo

> Just curious if ther is a ret paladin profile yet?


looking for one, either!

And I have a problem at using PQR with Xelper's Prot Rotation. When I start pqr, it says "Prot AOE Enabled" and he starts to target enemys but doesnt spell one cast, simply auto-attack. Same Problem with the PvP Frost Mage Rota. Using Novas Holy Rota everything works perfectly. 

Anybody can help ? Thanks ;-)

----------


## dirtydrunk

Hey FirePong. I've been racking my brain on how to implement a check for Tiger's Fury to return false if Berserk is 5 seconds away from becoming off cooldown.


```
if BSCooldown <= 5 and BSCooldown ~= 0 then
    return false
else
     --Rest of tiger fury checks
```

Would this work if I provided the locals for Berserk, or am I missing something blatantly obvious?

----------


## crystal_tech

updated my Affliction lock profiles again. so please redownload them or run the updater in pqr. Version number is 1.0.0.1. Thanks

----------


## ticklets

Simple (and hopefully temporary) fix for the Monk Jab issue:



```
if UnitPower("player") > 40 then
	RunMacroText("/cast !Jab")
	end
```

----------


## firepong

> Hey FirePong. I've been racking my brain on how to implement a check for Tiger's Fury to return false if Berserk is 5 seconds away from becoming off cooldown.
> 
> 
> ```
> if BSCooldown <= 5 and BSCooldown ~= 0 then
>     return false
> else
>      --Rest of tiger fury checks
> ```
> ...


For live or beta?

For live it would go like:

Name: Tiger's Fury
SpellID: 5217
Delay: 0


```
local bsCD = GetSpellCooldown(50334)
local bsDuration = (bsCD - GetTime())

if bsDuration < 5 then
	return false
elseif bsDuration is > 20 then
	return true
elseif bsCD == 0 then
	return true
end
```

Or something like this.

For beta, change:


```
local bsCD = GetSpellCooldown(50334)
```

to


```
local bsCD = GetSpellCooldown(106951)
```

Don't know if it would work on beta as so much has changed, I can't even get it to cast Beresrk without using "RunMacroText("/cast !Berserk")" lol

This is all off the top of my head. Give me 30 min and I can try it all out on both live and beta

EDIT* Ok, it won't work on beta this way. Give me 15min to get it tested out on Live and I'll let you know. Just make sure to also add in a energy check to the above to use it below 45 energy as well.

----------


## firepong

Ok, came up with this. tested and working on live, no go on Beta:

Name: Tiger's Fury
SpellID: 5217
Delay: 0


```
local BSstart, BSduration = GetSpellCooldown(50334)
local BScooldown = (BSstart + BSduration - GetTime())

if BScooldown < 5 then
	if BSstart ~= 0 then
		return false
	end
end

if BScooldown > 25 and tfEnergy <= 45 then
	return true
end

if BSstart == 0 and tfEnergy <= 45 then
	return true
end
```

And made this to cancel Tiger's Fury if energy is below 25 and the buff is still up, since you loose 20 energy when it falls off:

Name: Cancel Tiger's Fury
SpellID: 0
Delay: 0


```
local _,_,_,TF = UnitBuffID("player", 5217)
local tfEnergy = UnitPower("player") / UnitPowerMax("player") * 100

if TF ~= nil and tfEnergy < 25 then
	CancelUnitBuff("Player",tostring(GetSpellInfo(5217)))
end
```

----------


## ticklets

I am currently leveling a Brewmaster monk and the profile so far looks really good!

Will release it soon.

----------


## blacknightlll

> I am currently leveling a Brewmaster monk and the profile so far looks really good!
> 
> Will release it soon.


Yay! I'll test it.

----------


## dirtydrunk

Thank you Firepong! Would it make more sense to just attempt to call Berserk whenever tiger's fury would return true? Though this could lead to Berserk not being used for a max of 30 seconds, I'm not sure how much of a DPS hit you would take. Though in a way this would make the most sense since you would always want to use Berserk immediately after Tiger's Fury. 

Could anything go wrong if you try and pop berserk every time you use Tiger's Fury?

Obviously you could check to see if Berserk if off cooldown and then [castspellid(berserk), return true] or just [return true] if it's on cooldown. I'm just trying to think of the simplest way, not necessary the most efficient.

----------


## firepong

Ok, guys, got a minor solution that works for all spells that I had problems with in the Druid tree. So, in my assumption, it SHOULD work for all other spells in beta that is giving us the problem we are having with spells that do not want to cast by SpellID.

Locals Code:


```
local spell = select(2,GetSpellBookItemInfo(tostring(GetSpellInfo(106731))))
```

Call Code To Cast:


```
	CastSpellByID(spell)
```

Now, this might seem over-the-top repetitive. But, I'm sure some of the profile writers here for Beta profiles have come across some spells (for example, Talent Spells that are cast-able) that you could not cast just from doing CastSpellByID(spellID).

The above takes the SpellName from GetSpellInfo(spellID) and spits it into a string. Then, it takes that string, and spits it into GetSpellBookInfo("spellname"). Now, GetSpellBookInfo("spellName") has 2 returns, spelltype (skillType - The type of the spell (known values: 'SPELL', 'PETACTION', 'FUTURESPELL', 'FLYOUT' (string) ) and spellID (spellId - The global spell id (number) ). So, with select(2,...) we get the spellID that Blizzard shits out. 

Now, for the love of god, why this works and not just putting in the spellID of the spell, I don't know. It has to be something on Blizzard's end that is screwed up to the extreme for spells.

If you guys don't believe me on the above, try these out for druids and tell me what you get  :Wink: 

Name: Berserk
SpellID: 0
Delay: 0


```
CastSpellByID(106951)
```

Name: Berserk
SpellID: 0
Delay:0


```
local spell = select(2,GetSpellBookItemInfo(tostring(GetSpellInfo(106951))))

CastSpellByID(spell)
```

Another Example (Get the Talent Incarnation in the Druid Tree):

Name: Incarnation (Druid Talent)
SpellID: 0
Delay: 0


```
CastSpellByID(106731)
```

Name: Incarnation (Druid Talent)
SpellID: 0
Delay: 0


```
local spell = select(2,GetSpellBookItemInfo(tostring(GetSpellInfo(106731))))
local Incarnation = UnitBuffID("Player", 102543)

if Incarnation == nil then
	CancelShapeshiftForm()
	CastSpellByID(spell)
end
```

----------


## firepong

> Thank you Firepong! Would it make more sense to just attempt to call Berserk whenever tiger's fury would return true? Though this could lead to Berserk not being used for a max of 30 seconds, I'm not sure how much of a DPS hit you would take. Though in a way this would make the most sense since you would always want to use Berserk immediately after Tiger's Fury. 
> 
> Could anything go wrong if you try and pop berserk every time you use Tiger's Fury?
> 
> Obviously you could check to see if Berserk if off cooldown and then [castspellid(berserk), return true] or just [return true] if it's on cooldown. I'm just trying to think of the simplest way, not necessary the most efficient.


Berserk Already Does that  :Wink:

----------


## sheuron

A piece of midnight humor

Ultimate ragequit macro. Leave group when raid wipe.



```
for i=1, GetNumRaidMembers() do
  if not UnitIsDeadOrGhost("raid"..i) then break end
  if i == GetNumRaidMembers() then
    SendChatMessage("FUUU NOOBS!!!","RAID") 
    LeaveParty()
  end
end
```

Not tested YET!!

----------


## yourson

> A piece of midnight humor
> 
> Ultimate ragequit macro. Leave group when raid wipe.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> for i=1, GetNumRaidMembers() do
>   if not UnitIsDeadOrGhost("raid"..i) then break end
> ...


This just deserved some epic reputation spam  :Smile:

----------


## firepong

Ok, maybe my above code isn't worth using. I was just on a dummy testing out my DPS with the above code I was using, and it locked my Druid spells up. Same thing that was happening with Monks and Boomkins. So that confirms that it IS a CastSpellByID() error that's locking up the UI, no matter what class is using it.

----------


## sheuron

> Ok, maybe my above code isn't worth using. I was just on a dummy testing out my DPS with the above code I was using, and it locked my Druid spells up. Same thing that was happening with Monks and Boomkins. So that confirms that it IS a CastSpellByID() error that's locking up the UI, no matter what class is using it.


Try this 



```
CastSpell(FindSpellBookSlotBySpellID(????),"SPELL")
```

Where ???? is the SpellID you want to cast

----------


## firepong

> Try this 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> CastSpell(FindSpellBookSlotBySpellID(????),"SPELL")
> ```
> 
> Where ???? is the SpellID you want to cast


I had actually started using CastSpell(). But I didn't know about FindSpellBookSlotBySpellID(????). Was actually counting the spaces in my spellbook and using just that number. Kudos and rep to you  :Wink:

----------


## onya

Updated my resto shaman healing profile so you can define your own keybinds for healing rain/lightning bolt spam. Also fixed the code so that you add the spellid of ANY spell to the init function and it will create a macro for you to cast it just drag it to a bar in game. The defaults are fire ele/earth ele/bloodlust/spiritwalkers grace/spirit link totem and elemental recall. download here

Releasing my jewelcrafting/disenchanting profile for the new interupt style. If anyone wants me to add other professions to it let me know. download here

----------


## sheuron

> I had actually started using CastSpell(). But I didn't know about FindSpellBookSlotBySpellID(????). Was actually counting the spaces in my spellbook and using just that number. Kudos and rep to you


The spell number on book varies every time you learn a new spell or change spec. Anyway CastSpell is not viable as main spell launcher on PQR because only can be used with current target.

----------


## firepong

> The spell number on book varies every time you learn a new spell or change spec. Anyway CastSpell is not viable as main spell launcher on PQR because only can be used with current target.


Ye, that's fine with me. I only need it for Berserk and Incarnation. But trying it on Incarnation, it fails. The spell has 2 different SpellID's, and of course, it doesn't work on either one :confused: Guess I'll just stick with my repetitive spellID function above for Incarnation. Should be fine considering it's only used once every 3 minutes and it doesn't spam it much.

----------


## sheuron

Wohoo, google shortener statistics got a new sexy design: http://goo.gl/rseZ0+

----------


## Kaolla

> A piece of midnight humor
> 
> Ultimate ragequit macro. Leave group when raid wipe.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> for i=1, GetNumRaidMembers() do
>   if not UnitIsDeadOrGhost("raid"..i) then break end
> ...


Truly the finest thing ever crafted by human hands.

----------


## dklcfr

Hey buba, prolly a dumb question but is there a reason the monk profile (windwalker) always keeps 1 chi up?

----------


## firepong

> Hey buba, prolly a dumb question but is there a reason the monk profile (windwalker) always keeps 1 chi up?


I think it has something to do with going into a fight as a tank and needing it for a taunt spell or something... I think I remember reading something about going into a fight with no Chi is bad for a tank lol

----------


## dklcfr

that would be understandable except windwalker is the dps profile

----------


## firepong

> that would be understandable except windwalker is the dps profile


Same might apply for DPS? More DPS output if you go into a fight with Chi than without? lol I honestly don't know. Have yet to make one and probably won't. I like finding bugs for all other classes and saving the main stuff for when Live comes out. Everyone will find the Panda bugs  :Wink:

----------


## fluxflux

hi ,

how i can write a code for Jinyu Cider i want burst @ start and if i dont have a chi and Jinyu Cider iss ready etc?
and touch of death iss ready but i dont have chi i want use Jinyu Cider

----------


## bauwoo

> updated my Affliction lock profiles again. so please redownload them or run the updater in pqr. Version number is 1.0.0.1. Thanks


crystal_tech, I'd just like to give you a huge thanks for the effort into this profile. Tested and works great. You definitely know the mechanics. Again thanks.

----------


## sheuron

@xelper: what about minimize PQR spam. When we are casting a spell PQR is spamming whole cast time next spell in rotation. I made an example about how could this work



```
local endtime = select(6,UnitCastingInfo("player"))

if ( not endtime or GetTime()*1000 >= endtime - 500 ) 
and ( not delay or GetTime() - delay > 0.5 ) 
then
  CastSpellByID(133) -- Spell ID 133 (Fireball)
  delay = GetTime()  
end
```

1. Because the spell is on Global cooldown, after each cast we add a 0.5 seconds delay to avoid error spam
2. We check what time spell cast is over and cast the spell once 0.5 seconds before cast is over to cue spell on game

This way we spamming Fireball on game without get any single error message.

----------


## bauwoo

buba or crystal_tech, how does Soul Swap work with this profile? Is it cast auto on mouse over for example?


**figured it out.

----------


## lawlmoto

> @xelper: what about minimize PQR spam. When we are casting a spell PQR is spamming whole cast time next spell in rotation. I made an example about how could this work
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local endtime = select(6,UnitCastingInfo("player"))
> 
> if ( not endtime or GetTime()*1000 >= endtime - 500 ) 
> and ( not delay or GetTime() - delay > 0.5 ) 
> ...


Already seems to work like that, fireball is the only spell that's bugged.

----------


## hbkx1

> updated my Affliction lock profiles again. so please redownload them or run the updater in pqr. Version number is 1.0.0.1. Thanks


CT awesome work! Any chance on a demon profile, Ive been trying reverse engineer Valmas but I can figure out the problems. If and until then Im playing your Afflic profile thx again.

----------


## fluxflux

> Simple (and hopefully temporary) fix for the Monk Jab issue:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if UnitPower("player") > 40 then
> 	RunMacroText("/cast !Jab")
> 	end
> ```


i Have testet now a few Instances and No Errors, i will test a little bit more

+Rep and thx  :Smile:

----------


## fluxflux

hi

i´m searching a AOE PRESSKEYDOWN Profil

if i dont push a Button standart rotation

ST Rotation:

Combo Breaker procs (Free TP/BOK)
Keep RSK debuff up (15s)
Jin'yu Cider (if 0 Chi)
TP/BOK, depending on enemy HP %
Jab for Chi or Expel Harm for self-healing

if i push and hold button Ctrl+1

AOE rotation (2-3)

Tigereye Brew on CD
Standard ST rotation for 20s
Once TB is down, use Fists of Fury on CD
Jab for Chi

if i Push and Hold Ctrl 2

AOE rotation (4+)

Fists of Fury on CD
Spinning Crane Kick
Jab for Chi

can someone code this?

Bubba´s Profil working very fine, now we have a bug fix with the jab and works great

but i want to split the Aoe to 2-3 mobs rotation and 4+ rotation fore more dps

and with Presskeydown Function

example: there iss a boss and he comes alone i start only the profil and pewpew but after a few time it comes 2 mobs i want press Ctrl+1 to start a 2-3 mobs rotation then the mobs are killed and i do my fingers from ctrl+1 (Keyboard Macro like razer widow, Roccat Valo) and pqr goes back into Single Target Rotation and now the boss call all his friends and now 4+ Mobs^^ i hold down Ctrl+2 and pewpew 4+ aoe rotation  :Smile: 

iss this idea realizable? can someone write this? i donate this very good^^

----------


## Razzaxius

Guys, are you sure PRQ cannot be detected by Blizz? I just had my second WoW account permabanned for using third party software, and the only thing i ever used on it is PQR....

So thats 2 accounts permabanned now on wich both i only ever used was PQR.... the second account was even fairly new and never received a warning or anything

----------


## Darkstylo

> Guys, are you sure PRQ cannot be detected by Blizz? I just had my second WoW account permabanned for using third party software, and the only thing i ever used on it is PQR....
> 
> So thats 2 accounts permabanned now on wich both i only ever used was PQR.... the second account was even fairly new and never received a warning or anything


You're the first one that is actually reporting that you got banned by PQR.
Show us a screenshot of the mail you got from blizzard, before start making panic

----------


## ticklets

> hi
> 
> i´m searching a AOE PRESSKEYDOWN Profil
> 
> if i dont push a Button standart rotation
> 
> ST Rotation:
> 
> Combo Breaker procs (Free TP/BOK)
> ...


Relax man, the monk class hasn't even gone live and you are already making requests. Buba and Myself are both working on the monk profiles and will hopefully have a full working profile to release before the expansion comes out.

Patience is a virtue.

----------


## Xelper

> Guys, are you sure PRQ cannot be detected by Blizz? I just had my second WoW account permabanned for using third party software, and the only thing i ever used on it is PQR....
> 
> So thats 2 accounts permabanned now on wich both i only ever used was PQR.... the second account was even fairly new and never received a warning or anything


Never said it cannot be detected by Blizzard, only said it is not detected by Blizzard at this time. It remains that way.

----------


## sheuron

> Already seems to work like that, fireball is the only spell that's bugged.


Fireball is not bugged. All spells works same way.

----------


## crystal_tech

demo spec is up next. only thing i don't like is demon swapping but i'll try some ways of putting it in there.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Guys, are you sure PRQ cannot be detected by Blizz? I just had my second WoW account permabanned for using third party software, and the only thing i ever used on it is PQR....
> 
> So thats 2 accounts permabanned now on wich both i only ever used was PQR.... the second account was even fairly new and never received a warning or anything


where the accounts tied to the same email?
have you used another bot/program in the past 6 months or so?
do you share the account with anyone?
did you buy a lvling service or anything like that?
Do you use a auth?
Do you have a good antivirus program running thats upto date?
do you scan your pc for malware/viruses often?

if you fail at not having an auth, virus scanner, you may of been hacked and a third party botted and banned you. Try calling Blizz

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Guys, are you sure PRQ cannot be detected by Blizz? I just had my second WoW account permabanned for using third party software, and the only thing i ever used on it is PQR....
> 
> So thats 2 accounts permabanned now on wich both i only ever used was PQR.... the second account was even fairly new and never received a warning or anything


This statement also begs a question.... HOW do you use PQR if what you're saying is true and this is the only thing you use?

And fight it of course. Call, email... the whole shibang 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2

----------


## bu_ba_911

> iss this idea realizable? can someone write this? i donate this very good^^


Yes and halfway done with just the code already, but until blizzard transfers my monk I can't test it

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2

----------


## evlow

@mentality

On your shadow priest profile, how are you handling the rotation in the standard profile for heroic spine? Does your rotation change at all? I can't seem to find it in the code, although I have known to be blind.

----------


## frII

> Never said it cannot be detected by Blizzard, only said it is not detected by Blizzard at this time. It remains that way.


Maybe Blizz updated there detecting system or something?
How can person check is it detectable or is it not?

----------


## dklcfr

> Hey buba, prolly a dumb question but is there a reason the monk profile (windwalker) always keeps 1 chi up?


still have this question.

----------


## bu_ba_911

So ToD is always 1 jab away. And with the changes to jab + power stance, you will never be chi starved and the rotation is fluid  :Smile:  
Sent from my phone using Tapatalk

----------


## sheuron

This example show about i was talking before



```
Another action in progress
Another action in progress
Another action in progress
```

This can be avoid. Done a CastNoSpam funciton and minimal firemage rotation to test it:



```
function CastNoSpam(SpellID,Target) 
  local endtime = select(6,UnitCastingInfo("player"))
  if endtime then
    endtime = endtime/1000 - 0.5
  else
    local start, duration = GetSpellCooldown(SpellID)
    endtime = start + duration - 0.2
  end
  if GetTime() > endtime 
  and ( not delay or GetTime() - delay > 0.5 ) 
  then 
    local spellname = GetSpellInfo(SpellID) 
    CastSpellByName(spellname,Target) 
    delay = GetTime() 
  end
end

if IsSpellOverlayed(11366) then CastNoSpam(11366) end 
if not UnitDebuffID("target",44457,"PLAYER") then CastNoSpam(44457) end
if not PQR_IsMoving(1) then CastNoSpam(133) end
CastNoSpam(2948)
```

1. When spell i launch a half second delay is add
2. Next we check when current cast finish or when GCD is ready again in case we using instant cast spell
3. 0.5 seconds before cast end ( 0.2 in case instant spell ) we launch next spell once to cue in game.

The code lack some spell checks and also need to handle spells out of GCD, but this show PQR can be used without error spam.

----------


## crystal_tech

> where the accounts tied to the same email?
> have you used another bot/program in the past 6 months or so?
> do you share the account with anyone?
> did you buy a lvling service or anything like that?
> Do you use a auth?
> Do you have a good antivirus program running thats upto date?
> do you scan your pc for malware/viruses often?
> 
> if you fail at not having an auth, virus scanner, you may of been hacked and a third party botted and banned you. Try calling Blizz


checked Razzaxius post history here on owned. hes tried to buy unbanning services, used thenoobbot, and seems to have model swapped using xyzhack as well as posted in the wts threads. ban was prob for those

----------


## ticklets

Even better code then the previous bit



```
if UnitPower("player") > 40 then
	CastSpellByName("!jab", Target)
	end
```

----------


## onya

updated resto shaman profile to try and keep Ancestral Vigor on tanks, download from .sig or update in pqr

----------


## shortround8

@Xelper or whoever can help me

Whenever someone casts, the auto interrupt seems to to lag WoW bad, and sometimes it doesn't even interrupt. I'm currently using Kaolla's interrupt list with 65% cast time til kick. Can you help me out?

----------


## taker

> updated resto shaman profile to try and keep Ancestral Vigor on tanks, download from .sig or update in pqr


Hello onya, i have try your new code for tracking the ancestral vigor buff on tank and modified it to only check my "focus" target but its not working and im stuck  :Mad:  maybe you can help me here is my code:



```
local cdriptide = PQR_SpellAvailable(61295)

--rt & ancestral vigor on focus
if cdriptide and mana >= 2202 and UnitExists("focus") and (member[lowest].health >= 45 ) then
        local _,_,_,_,_,_,av = UnitBuffID("focus", 105284)
        local _,_,_,_,_,_,rt = UnitBuffID("focus", 61295)
        if av == nil then av = 0 end
        if rt == nil then rt = 0 end
        if isvalidhealtarget("focus") and av < 6 and rt < 6 then
            SilentCast(61295,"focus")
            return true
        end
    end
```

when my buff are less then 6 secondes left pqr dont refresh the riptide ?
(name, rank, icon, count, debuffType, duration, expirationTime)

----------


## bu_ba_911

member[1].health maybe?

----------


## onya

> Hello onya, i have try your new code for tracking the ancestral vigor buff on tank and modified it to only check my "focus" target but its not working and im stuck  maybe you can help me here is my code:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local cdriptide = PQR_SpellAvailable(61295)
> 
> --rt & ancestral vigor on focus
> if cdriptide and mana >= 2202 and UnitExists("focus") and (member[lowest].health >= 45 ) then
> ...


ah good point, i should be checking that someone else doesn't need a big heal before wasting a GCD refreshing on a tank, and i should also be checking the focus.

so try this.




```
local _,lcd =  GetSpellCooldown(61295)
     
if lcd == 0 and IsUsableSpell(61295) then
  if (member[lowest].health > ghwhealth ) then
    if UnitExists("focus") then
      local _,_,_,_,_,_,ah = UnitBuffID("focus")
      local _,_,_,_,_,_,rt = UnitBuffID("focus")
      if isvalidhealtarget("focus") and ah < 6 and rt < 6 then
        SilentCast(61295,"focus")
        return true
      end
    else
      for k,v in ipairs(tanks) do
        local _,_,_,_,_,_,ah = UnitBuffID(member[v].name, 105284)
        local _,_,_,_,_,_,rt = UnitBuffID(member[v].name, 61295)
        if ah == nil then ah = 0 end
        if rt == nil then rt = 0 end
        if isvalidhealtarget(member[v].name) and ah < 6 and rt < 6 then
          SilentCast(61295,member[v].name)
          return true
        end
      end
    end
  end  
  if rttarget == nil then rttarget = 0 end
  if member[rttarget].health < rthealth then
    if isvalidhealtarget(member[rttarget].name) then  
       SilentCast(61295,member[rttarget].name)
        return true
     end
  end
end
```

----------


## onya

Oh yeah i'm thinking that i could code in a way to save a bunch of players in your raid to a custom group by selecting them and then hittting a keybind, and then being able to switch between healing everyone in the raid and just these players. so you could set it to the tanks, or just your party or something for that hard mode boss where you do that. would people find this useful? i don't do hardmode stuff i'm pretty casual, and i can prettty much /follow afk and top the meters in lfr  :Big Grin:

----------


## taker

> ah good point, i should be checking that someone else doesn't need a big heal before wasting a GCD refreshing on a tank, and i should also be checking the focus.
> 
> so try this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local _,lcd =  GetSpellCooldown(61295)
> ...


Thank you for your answer, i dont see a improvement in the code you posted sorry.
The local _,_,_,_,_,_,expirationTime do not work, the script refresh the riptide only at 0 (nil) its what i need to make it work (pqr bug ?  :Wink:  ) 

Nevermind here the codes for riptide i try.



```
local cdriptide = PQR_SpellAvailable(61295)
--rt on raid if valid rt target (less than 90%)
if cdriptide and mana >= 2202 and rttarget ~= nil then
    if member[rttarget].health <= rthealth then
        if isvalidhealtarget(member[rttarget].name) then
            SilentCast(61295,member[rttarget].name)
            return true
        end
    end
end
--rt & ancestral vigor on focus if less than 6sec
if cdriptide and mana >= 2202 and (member[lowest].health >= 45 ) then
    local _,_,_,_,_,_,ah = UnitBuffID("focus", 105284)
    local _,_,_,_,_,_,rt = UnitBuffID("focus", 61295)
    if ah == nil then ah = 0 end
    if rt == nil then rt = 0 end
    if UnitExists("focus") and isvalidhealtarget("focus") and ah < 6 and rt < 6 then
        SilentCast(61295,"focus")
        return true
    end
end
--rt for tidal waves if less than 2sec (or 1)
local _,_,_,_,_,_,tw = UnitBuffID("player", 53390)
if tw == nil then tw = 0 end
if cdriptide and mana >= 2202 and rttarget ~= nil then
    if member[rttarget].health >= rttwhealth then
        if isvalidhealtarget(member[rttarget].name) and tw < 2  then
            SilentCast(61295,member[rttarget].name)
            return true
        end
    end
end

--rt for trinket spirit from spine (for not lose the 10stacks)
if cdriptide and mana >= 2202 and rttarget ~= nil then
    local _,_,_,_,_,_,_,_,em = UnitBuffID("player", 107962)
    if em == nil then em = 0 end
    if member[lowest].health >= rttwhealth then
        if isvalidhealtarget(member[rttarget].name) and em < 3 then
            SilentCast(61295,member[rttarget].name)
            return true
        end
    end
end
```

and here the old but good one: 



```
local cdriptide = PQR_SpellAvailable(61295)
---rt on raid
if cdriptide and mana >= 2202 and rttarget ~= nil then
    if member[rttarget].health <= rthealth then
        if isvalidhealtarget(member[rttarget].name) then
            SilentCast(61295,member[rttarget].name)
            return true
        end
    end
end
---rt on focus
if cdriptide and mana >= 2202 and (member[lowest].health >= ghwhealth ) then
    if UnitExists("focus") and isvalidhealtarget("focus") and not UnitBuffID("focus", 61295) then
        SilentCast(61295,"focus")
        return true
    end
end
---rt for tidal waves
if cdriptide and mana >= 2202 and UnitBuffID("player", 53390) == nil and rttarget ~= nil then
    if member[rttarget].health >= rttwhealth then
        if isvalidhealtarget(member[rttarget].name) then
            SilentCast(61295,member[rttarget].name)
            return true
        end
    end
end
```

 :Cool:

----------


## taker

> Oh yeah i'm thinking that i could code in a way to save a bunch of players in your raid to a custom group by selecting them and then hittting a keybind, and then being able to switch between healing everyone in the raid and just these players. so you could set it to the tanks, or just your party or something for that hard mode boss where you do that. would people find this useful? i don't do hardmode stuff i'm pretty casual, and i can prettty much /follow afk and top the meters in lfr


Good idea (i have a ignore players function from Eff druid profile), you can use this script too for burst heal a mouseover target during fight.



```
local hasMouseover = UnitExists("mouseover")
local overHP = UnitHealth("mouseover") / UnitHealthMax("mouseover") * 100
local cdriptide = PQR_SpellAvailable(61295)

---healing surge
if IsLeftAltKeyDown() and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil then
    if hasMouseover then
        if moving == 0 and mana >= 5946 and isvalidhealtarget("player",mouseover) and overHP <= hshealth then
            SilentCast(8004,"mouseover")
            return true
        end
    end
end

---riptide
if IsLeftAltKeyDown() and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil then
    if hasMouseover then
            if cdriptide and moving == 0 and mana >= 2202 and isvalidhealtarget("player",mouseover) then
                SilentCast(61295,"mouseover")
                return true
            end
        end
    end
---great healing wave
if IsLeftAltKeyDown() and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil then
    if hasMouseover then
        if moving == 0 and mana >= 7268 and isvalidhealtarget("player",mouseover) then
            SilentCast(77472,"mouseover")
            return true
        end
    end
end
```

----------


## kclux

> Oh yeah i'm thinking that i could code in a way to save a bunch of players in your raid to a custom group by selecting them and then hittting a keybind, and then being able to switch between healing everyone in the raid and just these players. so you could set it to the tanks, or just your party or something for that hard mode boss where you do that. would people find this useful? i don't do hardmode stuff i'm pretty casual, and i can prettty much /follow afk and top the meters in lfr


That sounds very useful to me, also I am wondering if there could be a better way to handle the totems. Currently you and Sheuron ( both making awesome profiles btw !! Thanks so much for the work ) drop and remove them based on combat detection and well it really looks kinda strange when you run and are in combat already and start to drop totems already. It is a bit hard to explain what I mean but I think everyone using those profiles in instances for example knows what I mean.

----------


## Andilizer

I just wanted to thank each and every one of the profile writers here on ownedcore.com. You have truly made WoW that much more enjoyable for me with PQRotation.

I do, however, have a quick question.

I play with a latency of around 200. Do I adjust the Ability Check Delay to match this? Also, do I match WoW's Custom Lag Tolerance to 200 also?

Thank you in advance for any help you can provide.

----------


## dariusz

> Guys, are you sure PRQ cannot be detected by Blizz? I just had my second WoW account permabanned for using third party software, and the only thing i ever used on it is PQR....
> 
> So thats 2 accounts permabanned now on wich both i only ever used was PQR.... the second account was even fairly new and never received a warning or anything


here : http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo-...ml#post2223697

you are saying you were using "Thenoobbot for gather stuff" , this is probabily the cause of you ban rather than pqr.

----------


## taker

> Oh yeah i'm thinking that i could code in a way to save a bunch of players in your raid to a custom group by selecting them and then hittting a keybind, and then being able to switch between healing everyone in the raid and just these players. so you could set it to the tanks, or just your party or something for that hard mode boss where you do that. would people find this useful? i don't do hardmode stuff i'm pretty casual, and i can prettty much /follow afk and top the meters in lfr


That would be cool to have a hotkey when pressed, we mouseover multiple players to insert in a table, when the key is release the group is created and a other keybind for switch between raid healing or custom group healing.  :Mad:

----------


## Gabbz

@Onya:

Often the healing assignment is not random or players but rather groups of people. So i would suggest that it should be possible to select group 1 to 5 as assignment and also tank healing. So pretty much just add a + plus ranking based on the group or healing role.

so if i select tank healer i pretty much set +100 wieght on the tanks, if i select group 1 and 2 then i get +50 on those members and i i have a FFA healing then i should just add weight to tanks, myself and perhaps the member who is currently being targetted by the boss1.

----------


## Kaolla

> @Xelper or whoever can help me
> 
> Whenever someone casts, the auto interrupt seems to to lag WoW bad, and sometimes it doesn't even interrupt. I'm currently using Kaolla's interrupt list with 65% cast time til kick. Can you help me out?


That's odd; I've never experienced that issue. Is there a second interrupt within the actual rotation you're using?

----------


## crystal_tech

> I just wanted to thank each and every one of the profile writers here on ownedcore.com. You have truly made WoW that much more enjoyable for me with PQRotation.
> 
> I do, however, have a quick question.
> 
> I play with a latency of around 200. Do I adjust the Ability Check Delay to match this? Also, do I match WoW's Custom Lag Tolerance to 200 also?
> 
> Thank you in advance for any help you can provide.


on wowinterface search for the addon autolag tolerance its a nice addon that updates that setting for you. as for lag try the program tcp optimizer or try Leatrix latency fix Leatrix Latency Fix : WoW Tools & Utilities : World of Warcraft AddOns

I personally run boostspeed's internet optimizer and my lag was 300ish now its down to 50~60ish.

----------


## onya

> That sounds very useful to me, also I am wondering if there could be a better way to handle the totems. Currently you and Sheuron ( both making awesome profiles btw !! Thanks so much for the work ) drop and remove them based on combat detection and well it really looks kinda strange when you run and are in combat already and start to drop totems already. It is a bit hard to explain what I mean but I think everyone using those profiles in instances for example knows what I mean.


yeah i get what you're saying, auto dropping totems the second combat starts isn't always quite right. maybe wait 10 seconds... and being able to drop totems before the fight starts and not have them cancelled would be better. i generally disable the rotation, drop totems, and enable as the fight starts.

----------


## onya

> Thank you for your answer, i dont see a improvement in the code you posted sorry.
> The local _,_,_,_,_,_,expirationTime do not work, the script refresh the riptide only at 0 (nil) its what i need to make it work (pqr bug ?  ) 
> 
> and here the old but good one: 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local cdriptide = PQR_SpellAvailable(61295)
> ...


uh, this doesn't look like my code? i've never checked for tidal waves... or used PQR_SpellAvailable

----------


## Techz

> demo spec is up next. only thing i don't like is demon swapping but i'll try some ways of putting it in there.


Hello crystal_tech 

Thank you for your great work cant wait for your demo spec :-) your downloads are in your sig but they just take you to the text do i just copy that into a txt file?

Thanks in advance :-)

----------


## sheuron

> That sounds very useful to me, also I am wondering if there could be a better way to handle the totems. Currently you and Sheuron ( both making awesome profiles btw !! Thanks so much for the work ) drop and remove them based on combat detection and well it really looks kinda strange when you run and are in combat already and start to drop totems already. It is a bit hard to explain what I mean but I think everyone using those profiles in instances for example knows what I mean.


Prolly you hace old versión of the profile. I think already fixed that first time saw it happend. On automode the profile only set totems when the player is not moving.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Oh yeah i'm thinking that i could code in a way to save a bunch of players in your raid to a custom group by selecting them and then hittting a keybind, and then being able to switch between healing everyone in the raid and just these players. so you could set it to the tanks, or just your party or something for that hard mode boss where you do that. would people find this useful? i don't do hardmode stuff i'm pretty casual, and i can prettty much /follow afk and top the meters in lfr


:-O stealing my idea for H YorSahj!!! :'(  :Stick Out Tongue: 

j/k i toyed with this idea but decided that people would either forget or something and come blame me for why they weren't healing x player in y group XD

however i'd love to code this and send it to u and see ur code for it and see if we can't come up with a sick code together  :Big Grin:

----------


## crystal_tech

> Hello crystal_tech 
> 
> Thank you for your great work cant wait for your demo spec :-) your downloads are in your sig but they just take you to the text do i just copy that into a txt file?
> 
> Thanks in advance :-)


use pqr's download profile in the rotation editor.

----------


## Techz

> use pqr's download profile in the rotation editor.


yes and if i paste in ( http://goo.gl/wbbNU) i get invalid file?

ok i got ya you click on the link then put that link in like this

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23527046/Pro..._Abilities.xml

----------


## bu_ba_911

Well since Onya has disabled PM's..... I guess this is a public viewing of how I picture the Custom Tables to go

http://goo.gl/b8AYj

----------


## firepong

> Well since Onya has disabled PM's..... I guess this is a public viewing of how I picture the Custom Tables to go
> 
> http://goo.gl/b8AYj


Well, I finally remembered why I had "Target" instead of unit in my Data file bu_ba. When you have unit and the function can't find a unit, it lags the interface pretty bad. When I get home, I'm going to change it back. Found this out last might when I was in Firelands and while on half the trash, it dropped my fps down to 10 and made the interface laggy as all let loose until I selected a target lol

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Well, I finally remembered why I had "Target" instead of unit in my Data file bu_ba. When you have unit and the function can't find a unit, it lags the interface pretty bad. When I get home, I'm going to change it back. Found this out last might when I was in Firelands and while on half the trash, it dropped my fps down to 10 and made the interface laggy as all let loose until I selected a target lol
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


if not UnitExists(unit) then unit = "target" end???

would that work for u? lol

it just seems like u limit the whole function by doing that XD

otherwise you don't even need to send over the unitid to check things... u would just call the function without passing any information through  :Stick Out Tongue: 

"mouseover" or tankid.."target" would really be the only values i see you passing through there anyways XD

----------


## Holobyte

I'm trying to implement a "raise ally" on mouseover but it's not working. Can anyone please help me finding what's wrong?  :Smile: 



```
if IsRightControlKeyDown() then -- Raise Ally
	if UnitExists("mouseover") and 
	   UnitIsFriend("player", "mouseover") and 
	   UnitIsDeadOrGhost("mouseover") then
		if PQR_SpellAvailable(SP_RaiseAlly) then 
			CastSpellByID(SP_RaiseAlly, "mouseover") 
		end
	end
end
```

(SP_RaiseAlly = 61999)

----------


## ironclock

hi im looking for a balance profile xml. file i have not been able to find anyone that works does someone know about one?

----------


## sheuron

> I'm trying to implement a "raise ally" on mouseover but it's not working. Can anyone please help me finding what's wrong? 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if IsRightControlKeyDown() then -- Raise Ally
> 	if UnitExists("mouseover") and 
> 	   UnitIsFriend("player", "mouseover") and 
> 	   UnitIsDeadOrGhost("mouseover") then
> ...


Try "return true" after CastSpellByID, prolly you are casting other spells while trying to res.

Ability Name: Raise Ally
Spell ID: 61999
Target: Mouseover



```
if IsRightControlKeyDown()
and UnitIsDeadOrGhost("mouseover") 
and UnitIsFriend("player", "mouseover") 
then return true end
```

You dont need to check if UnitExists because already checking if UnitIsDeadOrGhost is on mouseover. Also you should add to abilities using Runic Power like Death Coil not being casted while right control is pressed.

----------


## Andilizer

> on wowinterface search for the addon autolag tolerance its a nice addon that updates that setting for you. as for lag try the program tcp optimizer or try Leatrix latency fix Leatrix Latency Fix : WoW Tools & Utilities : World of Warcraft AddOns
> 
> I personally run boostspeed's internet optimizer and my lag was 300ish now its down to 50~60ish.


Awesome. Thank you so much for your help, Crystal.

----------


## Xelper

Just released the offsets for the next beta build of MOP. (It is not up yet, it will probably be up in a day or two.)

You can use PQRUpdater or the Download Offsets button to get them.

----------


## Holobyte

> Try "return true" after CastSpellByID, prolly you are casting other spells while trying to res.
> 
> Ability Name: Raise Ally
> Spell ID: 61999
> Target: Mouseover
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


"Return true" did the trick, and thanks for the optimizing tips!  :Wink:

----------


## Pwngasm99

How can this be detected? I know that "what are the chances of being banned" questions are frowned upon, and i'm not asking for a percent, i'm just unaware of how this can be detected. Is the only way that it can be detected is by being reported by another player or can they catch by a scan of your WoW? Very noob questions I know, but I just had to ask. 

I'm sorry for asking this, as i'm sure it gets very tiring explaining this or similar questions over and over, but I just had to ask. Yes i've also used the search feature and google, though i couldnt find anything.

----------


## blacknightlll

Hey Buba the patch notes are up on mmo and they made some chances to the monk. such as black out costs 2 chi. Spinning crane kick is 2 chi. and so on if you want to take a look before servers reopen

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hey Buba the patch notes are up on mmo and they made some chances to the monk. such as black out costs 2 chi. Spinning crane kick is 2 chi. and so on if you want to take a look before servers reopen


the rotation should still be fine as is... but i will take a look at it,,,, IF MY MONK EVER GETS COPIED RAWR  :Stick Out Tongue: 

but yea it should be fine.... the only issues people may be having with logic is by taking the Cider instead of Power Stance.... i might have to write a check to see which was taken

----------


## firepong

> the rotation should still be fine as is... but i will take a look at it,,,, IF MY MONK EVER GETS COPIED RAWR 
> 
> but yea it should be fine.... the only issues people may be having with logic is by taking the Cider instead of Power Stance.... i might have to write a check to see which was taken


What do you mean. Monk's can stance dance for more DPS like Warriors too? What are monks a blend of enhance shams, warriors and some off form of atonement spec priests without the bubbles?  :Big Grin: 

EDIT* Other than that, it looks like you have the Stance stuff in there, just have yet to call it eh? :P

EDIT**


```
if not GetCVarBool("Stance") then
	if SavedCVarValue and PQ_Stance ~= 1 then
		CastShapeshiftForm(1)
		PQ_Notify("Stance Mode: |cffFF1100Stance_1")
	end
elseif GetCVarBool("Stance") then
	if not SavedCVarValue and PQ_Stance ~= 2 then
		CastShapeshiftForm(2)
		PQ_Notify("Stance Mode: |Cff00B500Stance_2")
	end
end
```

 :Big Grin:

----------


## blacknightlll

> the rotation should still be fine as is... but i will take a look at it,,,, IF MY MONK EVER GETS COPIED RAWR 
> 
> but yea it should be fine.... the only issues people may be having with logic is by taking the Cider instead of Power Stance.... i might have to write a check to see which was taken


ah wasnt sure seeign how i cant test it either andi gave up on lvling 1. and the whole hemo thing was bugging the crap out of me so i gave up on it for now. hoping this patch will fix the transfure issue and the prob i was having lol. Blue says late this evning itll be up so ill be checking then

----------


## bu_ba_911

> What do you mean. Monk's can stance dance for more DPS like Warriors too? What are monks a blend of enhance shams, warriors and some off form of atonement spec priests without the bubbles? 
> 
> EDIT* Other than that, it looks like you have the Stance stuff in there, just have yet to call it eh? :P


lol Power Stance is a Talent XD Jinyu Cider or w/e is one in the same level.... I personally like power stance more  :Stick Out Tongue: 

and all the stance stuff is for Mistweaver  :Big Grin:  When they settle down more (changing a lot lately) I'll move back to them... but I was toying with stance dancing in them for optimum DPS + Healing  :Smile:  (Healing taking priority of course lol)

*edit*
you see my other post firepong?

----------


## firepong

> lol Power Stance is a Talent XD Jinyu Cider or w/e is one in the same level.... I personally like power stance more 
> 
> and all the stance stuff is for Mistweaver  When they settle down more (changing a lot lately) I'll move back to them... but I was toying with stance dancing in them for optimum DPS + Healing  (Healing taking priority of course lol)
> 
> *edit*
> you see my other post firepong?


The one about my Data file?

Also, check my edit up there  :Wink:  lol

EDIT* And I do have a UnitExists(unit) in my data file. But even when I don't have a target, it still wants to call and pop errors.

I might just go into my rotations and set it to "if PQR_FireTarget ~= false then" instead of "if PQR_FireTarget == true then" Might fix the error, I don't know lol. It was mainly for toying around on 1 part of the code. But I really want to do more with my mangle code I got in my data file.

EDIT** Sad part though is, the mangle check doesn't throw any errors, and it's basically the same as PQR_FireTarget(unit). Wierd.

----------


## blacknightlll

> lol Power Stance is a Talent XD Jinyu Cider or w/e is one in the same level.... I personally like power stance more 
> 
> and all the stance stuff is for Mistweaver  When they settle down more (changing a lot lately) I'll move back to them... but I was toying with stance dancing in them for optimum DPS + Healing  (Healing taking priority of course lol)
> 
> *edit*
> you see my other post firepong?


Stance of the Wise Serpent now has an additional effect - In addition, you also gain Eminence causing you to heal the lowest health nearby target within 20 yards equal to 50% of the damage you deal. 

seems like optimum dps is the way to go :P

----------


## firepong

Well, now I see why they weren't putting out any premades  :Wink:  When you login Bu-Bu, look at the bottom left hand side of the character selection screen  :Big Grin:

----------


## blacknightlll

> Well, now I see why they weren't putting out any premades  When you login Bu-Bu, look at the bottom left hand side of the character selection screen


 Yes its its freaking amazing. Sneaky Sneaky

----------


## blacknightlll

ok buba tested windwalker on 85 monk first thing i found it still tries to cast stuff when dead

----------


## firepong

> ok buba tested windwalker on 85 monk first thing i found it still tries to cast stuff when dead


EDIT*** BB in a sec. From what I can tell, he just forgot to make a Ability to check for combat. Everything else is A-OK and ready to roll  :Smile: 

Make this:

Name: Combat Checker
SpellID: 0
Delay:0 


```
if UnitIsDead("target")
or immunity
or UnitCanAttack("player","target") == nil
or (UnitAffectingCombat("target") == nil and noaggromobs == nil and UnitIsPlayer("target") == nil)
or tonumber(UnitGUID("target"):sub(5,5),16) == 4
then return true end
```

Place it between Buffs and Attack in the Rotation Tree.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> EDIT*** BB in a sec
> 
> Make this:
> 
> Name: Combat Checker
> SpellID: 0
> Delay:0 
> 
> 
> ...


lol pretty sure that wont work  :Stick Out Tongue: 

but anyways.... when player is dead or target? because at what i'm looking at.... it shouldn't XD

maybe i just forgot to release this one??? who knows

----------


## blacknightlll

> EDIT*** BB in a sec. From what I can tell, he just forgot to make a Ability to check for combat. Everything else is A-OK and ready to roll 
> 
> Make this:
> 
> Name: Combat Checker
> SpellID: 0
> Delay:0 
> 
> 
> ...


Done and done

----------


## firepong

> lol pretty sure that wont work 
> 
> but anyways.... when player is dead or target? because at what i'm looking at.... it shouldn't XD
> 
> maybe i just forgot to release this one??? who knows


It should. It's what I use for a combat checker in all my rotations I have the Combat check box UN-checked :confused:

----------


## fluxflux

yeahhhhh i have another Premade MOnk after 4 Days, you can create about the Template Character @ Loggin

i think all can create

----------


## blacknightlll

> lol pretty sure that wont work 
> 
> but anyways.... when player is dead or target? because at what i'm looking at.... it shouldn't XD
> 
> maybe i just forgot to release this one??? who knows


ah sorry didnt specify when im dead

----------


## bu_ba_911

> It should. It's what I use for a combat checker in all my rotations I have the Combat check box UN-checked :confused:



lol i don't remember ever declaring immunity or noaggromobs in my profile or data file... could be wrong tho

*edit*
did a quick update

----------


## firepong

> lol i don't remember ever declaring immunity or noaggromobs in my profile or data file... could be wrong tho


You can take those out and just leave the API in there. It was just something that was borrowed from sheurons code. Except for one of my released profiles, it's all person profiles that has it in it lol.

Like:


```
if UnitIsDead("Target")
or immunity
or UnitCanAttack("Player","Target") == nil
or (UnitAffectingCombat("Target") and UnitIsPlayer("Target") ) == nil
or tonumber(UnitGUID("Target"):sub(5,5),16) == 4
then return true end
```

That one should work like a new car  :Wink: 

Or if you want simple:


```
 if UnitAffectingCombat("Player") == nil or UnitIsDead("Target") or UnitIsDead("Player") then return true end
```

----------


## bu_ba_911

> You can take those out and just leave the API in there. It was just something that was borrowed from sheurons code. Except for one of my released profiles, it's all person profiles that has it in it lol.
> 
> Like:
> 
> 
> ```
> if UnitIsDead("Target")
> or immunity
> or UnitCanAttack("Player","Target") == nil
> ...


Lol I like my quick fix :-) simple simple  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2

----------


## dxterminator

Hey guy's,

I can't seem to find a good warlock destro rotation. Can anyone help me with that?

tnx

----------


## Slaweek

> Hey guy's,
> 
> I can't seem to find a good warlock destro rotation. Can anyone help me with that?
> 
> tnx


you can use some Crystaltech's or try that (Its his rotation for destro with some mine editions)


Slaweek_WARLOCK_Abilities




> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?> 
> - <WARLOCK>
> - <Ability>
> <Name>Destro - Curse of the Elements</Name> 
> <Default>false</Default> 
> <SpellID>1490</SpellID> 
> <Actions /> 
> <Lua>local dbCotEPlayer, _, _, _, _, _, CotEexpireTime = UnitDebuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 1490, &quot;PLAYER&quot local dbCotE = UnitDebuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 1490) local dbJinx = UnitDebuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 85547) local dbEaM = UnitDebuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 60433) local dbEP = UnitDebuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 65142) local dbFB = UnitDebuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 34889) local dbLB = UnitDebuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 24844) local dbMP = UnitDebuffID(&quot;target&quot;, 9306 if IsShiftKeyDown() == nil and IsControlKeyDown() == nil and IsAltKeyDown() == nil then if dbCotEPlayer ~= nil then if CotEexpireTime - GetTime() &lt; 1.5 then return true end elseif dbCotE ~= nil or dbEaM ~= nil or dbEP ~= nil or dbFB ~= nil or dbLB ~= nil or dbMP ~= nil or dbJinx ~= nil then return false else return true end end</Lua> 
> <RecastDelay>500</RecastDelay> 
> ...


Slaweek_WARLOCK_Rotations




> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?> 
> - <WARLOCK>
> - <Rotation>
> <RotationName>Destro</RotationName> 
> <RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault> 
> <RotationList>Fading Lights|Destro - OMGHEAL!!!|Destro - Shadowfury|Destro - Rain of Fire|Destro - Curse of the Elements|Destro - Corruption|Destro - Bane of Doom|Destro - Fel Flame|Destro - Soul fire|Destro - Immolate|Destro - Conflagrate|Destro - Demon Soul|Destro - Chaos Bolt|Destro - Shadowburn|Destro - Incinerate</RotationList> 
> <RequireCombat>true</RequireCombat> 
> <RotationNotes /> 
> </Rotation>
> ...

----------


## dxterminator

Awesome, but im kinda noob with this stuff, can you upload it for me?


PS: i would love one for affliction too, but i can only find one where i have to make the profile myself, but i don't know how

----------


## Relentless904

I get crash and framework errors when launching. I have tried everything.

Nevermind. Noob moment.

----------


## Dozza

are there any warlock demo roations? with demon-change

----------


## crystal_tech

I'm working on demo and destro atm so please wait. they will come. also Valma's lock rotations work for some.

----------


## Dozza

> I'm working on demo and destro atm so please wait. they will come. also Valma's lock rotations work for some.


k thanks  :Smile:

----------


## saga3180

Valmas work perfectly fine for me
IM pretty sure you guys are forgetting to put in the data file

----------


## evlow

Does anyone know of a way to simulate PQR outside of game? I'd like to work on this from work but do not have wow installed there.

----------


## dxterminator

> I'm working on demo and destro atm so please wait. they will come. also Valma's lock rotations work for some.


hey i see that you have an affliction warlock ability document, but i cant seem to find your rotation

----------


## firepong

> Does anyone know of a way to simulate PQR outside of game? I'd like to work on this from work but do not have wow installed there.


Maybe just put it on a jump drive and when you load it up, Just select Edit Mode (No Functionality)? I mean, you can code, but can't test out the profiles unless you have a WoW installation on the computer. Or just load WoW up on a 32gig jumpdrive. I've done that a few times  :Wink:

----------


## Xelper

> Does anyone know of a way to simulate PQR outside of game? I'd like to work on this from work but do not have wow installed there.



Yeah what firepong said... You can't test abilities or rotations outside of the game, but you can run it in Edit Mode which has no bot functionality but allows you to write code and setup rotations.

----------


## evlow

> Maybe just put it on a jump drive and when you load it up, Just select Edit Mode (No Functionality)? I mean, you can code, but can't test out the profiles unless you have a WoW installation on the computer. Or just load WoW up on a 32gig jumpdrive. I've done that a few times


I was actually more interested in something like simcraft type tool where i can simulate keypresses w/o the game being loaded. So instead of attaching to wow, i attach to my emulator which basically willl allow me to test some stuff. My job locks stuff down pretty heavily, so even putting it on a 32gb drive isn't gonna help me. 

Thanks though!

----------


## blacknightlll

Hey Buba have you found out if going dw or staff is better dps as a monk? was just going to run tets now that i have tinydps working

EDIT: ok nvm tiny dps or recount dont work

----------


## Sivers

I am looking for a recent Prot Paladin raiding rotation with things like Fading Light logic built-in, WoG self-healing, emergency self-Lay on Hands and whatnot. Xelper's is pretty old and used to work perfectly but doesn't seem to function properly with the latest PQR versions. Sheuron and buba's don't seem to be complete just yet. I used the search function on the forum but didn't get anything. What are all the prot pallies here using?

----------


## Budoy

hey guys, it is possible for PQR to autoloot the near dead corpse???

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> I am looking for a recent Prot Paladin raiding rotation with things like Fading Light logic built-in, WoG self-healing, emergency self-Lay on Hands and whatnot. Xelper's is pretty old and used to work perfectly but doesn't seem to function properly with the latest PQR versions. Sheuron and buba's don't seem to be complete just yet. I used the search function on the forum but didn't get anything. What are all the prot pallies here using?


This is what I have been working with, I seem to remember posted an auto Ultraxion taunt code earlier.
Working out the kinks for Insight and Truth swapping.


```
	--Always On
	ardent_defender_safety = 15
	holy_shield = 95
	lay_on_hands = 15
	word_of_glory = 80

	--Defensives Enabled
	ardent_defender = 25
	divine_protection = 80
	guardian_of_ancient_kings = 50
	seal_of_insight = 60
	seal_of_truth = 90
```

----------


## bu_ba_911

For enabling addons on beta and some working addons look at _Mike s thread XD 

Still waiting on monk transfer anyways. I'll check if it went through tonight after work 

Sent from my phone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sivers

> This is what I have been working with, I seem to remember posted an auto Ultraxion taunt code earlier.
> Working out the kinks for Insight and Truth swapping.
> 
> 
> ```
> 	--Always On
> 	ardent_defender_safety = 15
> 	holy_shield = 95
> 	lay_on_hands = 15
> ...


Looking good! I like the seal swapping. Would you mind sharing the rotation files that you're using? I'd like something more reliable to tank with for this evening if possible. Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## firepong

> For enabling addons on beta and some working addons look at _Mike s thread XD 
> 
> Still waiting on monk transfer anyways. I'll check if it went through tonight after work 
> 
> Sent from my phone using Tapatalk


You can now make a 85 premade at the character select screen in-game. Just saying  :Cool: 

Just make sure you get the fixed exe from here in the bots and programs section because the beta is crashing like all hell breaking loose. Said it was a Null pointer error.

----------


## blacknightlll

> For enabling addons on beta and some working addons look at _Mike s thread XD 
> 
> Still waiting on monk transfer anyways. I'll check if it went through tonight after work 
> 
> Sent from my phone using Tapatalk


i did that and it did and didnt work. tiny dps gave me wierd numbers and recount made me freeze up. As for the monk you can create a 85 from the char screen. when u log in on the bottom right itll sat "Template Character" "level 85" just hit create character under it and free level 85

----------


## blacknightlll

# 2 and 3 monk tries to buff when mounted/flying and doesnt attack dummys

----------


## crystal_tech

> hey i see that you have an affliction warlock ability document, but i cant seem to find your rotation


use pqr. click on rotation editor then click on download profile, enter the link, and bam you have both.

----------


## Techz

> use pqr. click on rotation editor then click on download profile, enter the link, and bam you have both.


Just to help on this you need to click the link then the address you get come up say like for warlock will then look like this ( http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23527046/Pro..._Abilities.xml ) you then need to copy and paste this into pqr download :-)

Hope this helps

Techz

----------


## Kaolla

> hey guys, it is possible for PQR to autoloot the near dead corpse???


I believe Diesall is including that feature in his upcoming update of PQInterface, although I may be incorrect. Because I'm not nearly as smart as him, the best I could do was an autoloot dead Mouseover, which really isn't any better than just clicking the bodies.

----------


## hbkx1

@Crystal_Tech would you have an ETA for your Demo profile, working H Ultra tonight and would love to increase my dps. Love all your work sir!!!

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Looking good! I like the seal swapping. Would you mind sharing the rotation files that you're using? I'd like something more reliable to tank with for this evening if possible. Thank you


Not at the moment, sorting out logs another member supplied me with for my rogue profile.

----------


## crystal_tech

> @Crystal_Tech would you have an ETA for your Demo profile, working H Ultra tonight and would love to increase my dps. Love all your work sir!!!


pushing to get it out by 4:30 cst. but thats really pushing it.

UPDATE:
its all coded but theres some bugs i need to work out before releasing it. so i'm hoping to release it here in the next couple of hours or i'll release it tomorrow.

----------


## hbkx1

Awesome my man, no rush on my part lol Again much love!!!

----------


## BHLDepression

Any pvp profiles lurking out there? preferably A hunter or blood dk

----------


## Kaolla

> Any pvp profiles lurking out there? preferably A hunter or blood dk


Unless you need a Blood PvP profile for Flag Carrying, may I suggest any of the various DK PvP profiles that exist already for Frost or Unholy?

----------


## King Protos

> may I suggest any of the various DK PvP profiles that exist already for Frost or Unholy?


This.


Unholy seems pretty damn solid for PvP, been using Kaolla's profile and it's been top notch so far. +rep because it got me back into PvP, heh.

----------


## Sharge

@Sheuron

Is it normal that your Combat pve rogue isn't using rupture?

----------


## leetspeaker

> @Sheuron
> 
> Is it normal that your Combat pve rogue isn't using rupture?


nowadays not using ruptire is increasing your dps

----------


## bu_ba_911

idk if u all see this.... but i see a certain purple name in currently viewing this thread  :Stick Out Tongue: 

i know i said i would do warriors for MoP..... but i also said IF boss doesn't wanna do them  :Smile: 

it looks like he's thinking about making an appearance haha XD

----------


## tigole1

updated pqr and sureon fire mage profile crashes can you fix?

----------


## tigole1

sheuron's fire mage profile dont work and pqr stops responding

----------


## gamingjunkie

What version of PQR are you using? I am currently using Sheurons fire mage profile and I am not having any problems at all. Explain what about the profile is broken.

----------


## tigole1

> What version of PQR are you using? I am currently using Sheurons fire mage profile and I am not having any problems at all. Explain what about the profile is broken.


there was a pqr updated so i updated pqr crashes when i attempt to start up sheuron's fire mage profile.....

version 2.1.1 --- when i start up sheuron's fire mage profile it says program not responding and crashes.
humm...

Maybe the pqr updater did update something and broke sheuron's fire mage profile its odd never experienced it before was working fine....

----------


## sheuron

> @Sheuron
> 
> Is it normal that your Combat pve rogue isn't using rupture?


As far i know rupture is only used when target have 30% increased damage from bleed effects

----------


## sheuron

> there was a pqr updated so i updated pqr crashes when i attempt to start up sheuron's fire mage profile.....
> 
> version 2.1.1 --- when i start up sheuron's fire mage profile it says program not responding and crashes.
> humm...
> 
> Maybe the pqr updater did update something and broke sheuron's fire mage profile its odd never experienced it before was working fine....


Try downloading last profiles form my signature.

----------


## dxterminator

Finaly figured out how to make it work, thanks for the help and thank you for your awesome work. Hope to see more of your warlock work, you sir, are awesome!

----------


## Anotherfox

> As far i know rupture is only used when target have 30% increased damage from bleed effects


That's correct. A combat rogue should only use Rupture when the 30% bleed debuff is on, as it results in a DPS loss.
The rupture mechanic works fine on Sheuron's Profile (Generally I have to remind the bear tank to apply the 30% debuff from Mangle).

----------


## Cyxi

Hi,

same issue with pqr and sheuron rogue profile. Sometimes on a target it doesnt start, i have to reload ui to make it work. i have the latest pqr and profile

----------


## Ninjaderp

You do know you have to initiate the combat with some some spell to get some profiles to start, do you? IDK about sheurons rogue-profile but some profiles require that for them to kick in.

----------


## Cyxi

i've been playing with pqr the last months  :Smile:

----------


## dariusz

i have an issue with pqr and rogue too, 

its working fine when i have no add-on at all loaded (even PQinterface), but as soon as i have any add-on loaded i start the fight and i get and error telling that the add-on have tried to use an unauthorized funtion on the blizzard ui and will be stopped, and after that the profile is not acting any more (just auto attack)

i have no issues at all with other characters (feral drood, warlock, dk...) with all the add ons activated, just the rogue. 

i will try to add more details tonight.

----------


## Trekku

Are you using SexyCooldown addon by any chance? i had it to and just turned it off, who needs that now anyway with this "addon"  :Cool: 

Also, is it possible to disable the "shortcuts" for DK's and warriors? for example DK's shortcut for Taunt on MouseOver = ALT, but thats alto the hotkey i use for speaking on ventrilo, sometimes i accidently taunt the boss. not cool  :Frown:

----------


## expunge

> Are you using SexyCooldown addon by any chance? i had it to and just turned it off, who needs that now anyway with this "addon" 
> 
> Also, is it possible to disable the "shortcuts" for DK's and warriors? for example DK's shortcut for Taunt on MouseOver = ALT, but thats alto the hotkey i use for speaking on ventrilo, sometimes i accidently taunt the boss. not cool


This is what the Edit profile buttons are for  :Smile: 

Just go in, find the ability and change the key.

----------


## lawlmoto

> i have an issue with pqr and rogue too, 
> 
> its working fine when i have no add-on at all loaded (even PQinterface), but as soon as i have any add-on loaded i start the fight and i get and error telling that the add-on have tried to use an unauthorized funtion on the blizzard ui and will be stopped, and after that the profile is not acting any more (just auto attack)
> 
> i have no issues at all with other characters (feral drood, warlock, dk...) with all the add ons activated, just the rogue. 
> 
> i will try to add more details tonight.


Are you using a poison management addon? Disable that.

----------


## DJAloneAtNight

no profiles for balance druid yet, sadface.

----------


## dariusz

as is said even with just pQInterface running ( no other add on) i have the issue, i have this issue since the 4.3.4 patch

will try on a cleaned up install this night

----------


## lawlmoto

> as is said even with just pQInterface running ( no other add on) i have the issue, i have this issue since the 4.3.4 patch
> 
> will try on a cleaned up install this night


Delete all rogue profiles, and have one with just sinister strike return true.

----------


## dariusz

> Delete all rogue profiles, and have one with just sinister strike return true.


dont need pqr to spam a single attack  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Chest3r

Is there any good fire mage profile?.. pretty long thread and the wiki says nothin about fire  :Frown:  (even the arcane ones in the wiki are pretty old)

----------


## lawlmoto

> dont need pqr to spam a single attack


Its for troubleshooting

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Is there any good fire mage profile?.. pretty long thread and the wiki says nothin about fire  (even the arcane ones in the wiki are pretty old)


Here's 2 profiles for you, Sheurons & Gabbz. You may want to update them from the rotation-editor if they are outdated. 

Sheuron & Gabbz Firemage-profiles.rar

----------


## paveley

> no profiles for balance druid yet, sadface.


Afaik Buba has one ?

----------


## Chest3r

> Here's 2 profiles for you, Sheurons & Gabbz. You may want to update them from the rotation-editor if they are outdated. 
> 
> Sheuron & Gabbz Firemage-profiles.rar


ty but xrn gives me an error, can't find PQR_xrn.lua

----------


## Ninjaderp

> ty but xrn gives me an error, can't find PQR_xrn.lua



Im sorry, I forgot sheuron has a datafile with his rotations. This link has everything you need for his profiles to work:

http://goo.gl/rseZ0

----------


## Chest3r

> Im sorry, I forgot sheuron has a datafile with his rotations. This link has everything you need for his profiles to work:
> 
> http://goo.gl/rseZ0


Thanks man, thats an awesome pack did look for sheuron but i found nothing

----------


## dariusz

> as is said even with just pQInterface running ( no other add on) i have the issue, i have this issue since the 4.3.4 patch
> 
> will try on a cleaned up install this night


get the following error on 2 different wow installs

the add on try to execute the insctruction UNKNOWN()) from a tainted execution path.
Debug:
[C]: ?
[C]: CastSpellByID()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:698: PQR_CastAbility()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:540: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:288:
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214

----------


## LiquidAtoR

> Thanks man, thats an awesome pack did look for sheuron but i found nothing


Sheuron has the links to his profiles in his signature for ages already (sigs of devs in posts is a good start if the links to the individual classes at the first post doesn't give the required results).

----------


## Chest3r

> Sheuron has the links to his profiles in his signature for ages already (sigs of devs in posts is a good start if the links to the individual classes at the first post doesn't give the required results).


Look truh the thread, Sheuron doesn't have them in his signature.

----------


## saga3180

> Look truh the thread, Sheuron doesn't have them in his signature.


Yes he does. 
Look closer

----------


## sheuron

Those having troubles with addons can disable all, try one by one and tell which addon interference. Im currenly only using DBM and Recount, didnt got any error with those.

----------


## ipass

> Are you using SexyCooldown addon by any chance? i had it to and just turned it off, who needs that now anyway with this "addon" 
> 
> Also, is it possible to disable the "shortcuts" for DK's and warriors? for example DK's shortcut for Taunt on MouseOver = ALT, but thats alto the hotkey i use for speaking on ventrilo, sometimes i accidently taunt the boss. not cool


You can use addon (Raven) for cooldowns works for me ,since sexycooldowns dosent:P

Ipass

----------


## crystal_tech

hey sheuron i have a question for ya:

would it break it if I changed this:

function HaveBuff(UnitID,SpellID,TimeLeft,Filter) 
to 
function HaveBuff(UnitID,SpellID,Filter,TimeLeft) 

and do the same for HaveDebuff?

or would it force it to provide a filter

----------


## ipass

> Awesome, but im kinda noob with this stuff, can you upload it for me?
> 
> 
> PS: i would love one for affliction too, but i can only find one where i have to make the profile myself, but i don't know how


Ok here ya go Dxterminator:P

I made them into xml files for ya.

Enjoy:P
Download it here Download Slaweek_WARLOCK_Rotations.rar from Sendspace.com - send big files the easy way

Ipass

----------


## sheuron

> hey sheuron i have a question for ya:
> 
> would it break it if I changed this:
> 
> function HaveBuff(UnitID,SpellID,TimeLeft,Filter) 
> to 
> function HaveBuff(UnitID,SpellID,Filter,TimeLeft) 
> 
> and do the same for HaveDebuff?
> ...


I guess you can use nil

HaveDebuff("target",666,nil,2)

----------


## DymondKing

Hey buds,

I tried to google a solution to this but after a few hours of trying I've reached my limit and am gonna have to ask you guys for help just installing/using this program.

After downloading PQR and installing it, I have absolutely no idea how to proceed. I've tried several times making my own and installing other user's profiles but each time I try to make a rotation it comes up blank. I install others' profiles and they don't show up.

Any help would be very appreciated, or if there is a hidden FAQ that I failed to find that someone could link or provide me, I would be very grateful.

Thanks

----------


## dxterminator

> Ok here ya go Dxterminator:P
> 
> I made them into xml files for ya.
> 
> Enjoy:P
> Download it here Download Slaweek_WARLOCK_Rotations.rar from Sendspace.com - send big files the easy way
> 
> Ipass


Awesome, tnx!

----------


## Sivers

> Hey buds,
> 
> I tried to google a solution to this but after a few hours of trying I've reached my limit and am gonna have to ask you guys for help just installing/using this program.
> 
> After downloading PQR and installing it, I have absolutely no idea how to proceed. I've tried several times making my own and installing other user's profiles but each time I try to make a rotation it comes up blank. I install others' profiles and they don't show up.
> 
> Any help would be very appreciated, or if there is a hidden FAQ that I failed to find that someone could link or provide me, I would be very grateful.
> 
> Thanks


are you using the most current version of WoW and PQR? there is an update button within PQR that will also download the latest offsets for the most current WoW patch.

for the profiles, you need to make sure both the rotation.xml and abilities.xml is within the PQR\PROFILES\CLASS folder. some newer rotations also require the use of a data file, which should be included in whatever archive file the XMLs were in. the data file goes in the PQR\Data folder

----------


## dxterminator

When i try to load it it sais: It's not well formed, and when i read it on this forum, there are smiley's in it. Those smileys (probably : ), are not being copied, so the file isnt completet because it lacks some : and some )

----------


## Noelpqr

I tried to change onya profile to use it on hc unsleeping, it works fine with me but my friend said he had problem with it so if can someone looks at and inofrm me were is my mistake I will be thankful.
anyway there was nothing much to change I change Riptide to cast always on focus target which should be a pet.
I also removed CH, ES, HR , HS and HW from rotation .
and did some change on some spells by adding a codes from eff's resto druid porfile 

I changed "cancel ghw" to :



```
local ghwname = GetSpellInfo(77472)
local _,_,_,Stacks = UnitDebuffID(member[lowest].name, 105171)
if ((member[lowest].health > 90)  and Spell == ghwname) or ( Stacks ~= nil and Stacks > 3) then
     RunMacroText("/stopcasting")
     return true
end
```

this will make sure to cancel casting GHW after 4 stacks

and I changed "Nature's Swiftness" to



```
local _,lcd =  GetSpellCooldown(16188)

if lcd == 0 and member[lowest].health < nshealth and IsUsableSpell(16188) then
  SilentCast(16188)
end

local NS = UnitBuffID("player", 16188) 
local _,_,_,Stacks = UnitDebuffID(member[lowest].name, 105171)

if NS ~= nil and IsUsableSpell(77472) and Stacks < 3 then
  SilentCast(77472,member[lowest].name)
  return true
end
```

this will make sure that it will sure it will not caste instance GHW on target with for 3 stacks and more since instance heal code confuse other healers.
i think i need to modify this code more so it will use the cd on target with less than 3 stacks. but i guess i was not thinking stright so u could try this code instead on it.
this will make sure to cancel casting GHW after 4 stacks



```
local _,lcd =  GetSpellCooldown(16188)
local _,_,_,Stacks = UnitDebuffID(member[lowest].name, 105171)

if lcd == 0 and member[lowest].health < nshealth and IsUsableSpell(16188) and Stacks < 3 then
  SilentCast(16188)
end

local NS = UnitBuffID("player", 16188) 

if NS ~= nil and IsUsableSpell(77472) and Stacks < 3 then
  SilentCast(77472,member[lowest].name)
  return true
end
```

and i changed GHW to


```
local _,_,_,Stacks = UnitDebuffID(member[lowest].name, 105171)

if moving == 0 and IsUsableSpell(77472) and isvalidhealtarget(member[lowest].name) and (member[lowest].health < ghwhealth ) and Stacks < 4 then
  SilentCast(77472,member[lowest].name)
  return true
end
```

and finally i change riptide to 


```
local _,lcd =  GetSpellCooldown(61295)
     
if lcd == 0 and IsUsableSpell(61295) and UnitExists("focus") then
                SilentCast(61295,"focus")
        return true
      end
```

ONYAtest

----------


## DymondKing

> are you using the most current version of WoW and PQR? there is an update button within PQR that will also download the latest offsets for the most current WoW patch.
> 
> for the profiles, you need to make sure both the rotation.xml and abilities.xml is within the PQR\PROFILES\CLASS folder. some newer rotations also require the use of a data file, which should be included in whatever archive file the XMLs were in. the data file goes in the PQR\Data folder


Yeah bud, all of that fits to what I was doing.

Is there a specific destination the PQR folder should be in? 
When I place the rotation and ability .xmls in the class folder, shouldn't I be able to see it when I choose to view it from the edit box?

Currently I have a pair of hunter xmls in the class/hunter folder and this is what shows up on my PQR: https://i.imgur.com/uXY89.jpg?1

----------


## nertharul

Excuse me good ppl anyone know if theres a new version of ishtro arms profile??? i have 7/2/12

----------


## sheuron

> Yeah bud, all of that fits to what I was doing.
> 
> Is there a specific destination the PQR folder should be in? 
> When I place the rotation and ability .xmls in the class folder, shouldn't I be able to see it when I choose to view it from the edit box?
> 
> Currently I have a pair of hunter xmls in the class/hunter folder and this is what shows up on my PQR: https://i.imgur.com/uXY89.jpg?1


"Edit mode", PQR didnt detected your WoW, maybe 64Bits setup.

----------


## DymondKing

> "Edit mode", PQR didnt detected your WoW, maybe 64Bits setup.


It is 64Bit, that bad?

----------


## Noelpqr

> It is 64Bit, that bad?


it is just PQR doesn't support 64

----------


## sheuron

@Xelper: was wondering on a way to improve control over PQR. Currently we can use PQR_AddToSpellDelayList to able people cast spells while the rotation run, but i think found another way to do it.



```
ActionCommand = { "ACTIONBUTTON", "MULTIACTIONBAR1BUTTON", "MULTIACTIONBAR2BUTTON", "MULTIACTIONBAR3BUTTON", "MULTIACTIONBAR4BUTTON", "SHAPESHIFTBUTTON" } 
ActionKeys = { } 

for c=1,#ActionCommand do
  for i=1,12 do
    local getkey = GetBindingKey(ActionCommand[c]..i)
    if getkey then table.insert(ActionKeys,getkey) end 
  end
end
```

ActionKeys table contains all keys used in game to fire actions. Is possible to make PQR delay the rotation when any of those keys are used. This way any player can use spells on his own keybindings.

This is working example of same but using mouseclicks



```
local mousefocus = GetMouseFocus() 
if mousefocus and mousefocus.action and IsMouseButtonDown(1) 
then SpellCancelQueuedSpell() PQR_DelayRotation(1) end
```

This code allow you use any spell in your action bars double clicking on it. First click delay the rotation 1 second, and second click cue spell on game.

Btw, this function is awesome "SpellCancelQueuedSpell()", dont cancel current spell cast, just deleted next spell already cued in game.

----------


## lawlmoto

@Xelper, can the next minor patch also detect WoW in 64 bit mode, and provide a message/one click to remove 64 (by deleting movieproxy,wow-64,and battle-64.dll)?

----------


## osbornx22

> get the following error on 2 different wow installs
> 
> the add on try to execute the insctruction UNKNOWN()) from a tainted execution path.
> Debug:
> [C]: ?
> [C]: CastSpellByID()
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:698: PQR_CastAbility()
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:540: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:288:
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214


i have the same problem, but just with my druid, not with my mage, warrior, paladin or shaman.

but if i make a test rotation with just one skill [ print("rofl") ] then i get no error  :Frown: 

Date: 2012-04-27 04:50:12
ID: 1
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."] line 755:
attempt to call field '?' (a nil value)
Debug:
[C]: ?()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:755: PQR_NextAbility()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:531: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:288:
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214

----------


## bu_ba_911

osborn do u have the latest PQR?

----------


## sheuron

Profile updates, package includes:
*Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Fire PvP, Arcane PvE)
*Priest* (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
*Hunter* (MM PvE, Survival PvE)
*Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
*Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
*Death Knight* (Frost PvP)
*Shaman* (Elemental PvE, Resto PvE)
*Druid* (Feral Tank PvE, Resto PvE)
Also included 1 text file with Racials and 2 INTERRUPT profiles to auto gather Herbs & Archaelogy

http://goo.gl/rseZ0

- You can use any ability out of rotation double clicking on the action buttom. Works on all profiles.
- Fixed a bug with Mana Gem (fire mage) that made item stuck when rotation spam to use it.
- Included preliminary Warlock Demonology rotation.

----------


## elieen2ranndy

anyway there was nothing much to change I change Riptide to cast always on focus target which should be a pet.
I also removed CH, ES, HR , HS and HW from rotation .

----------


## shortround8

Can anyone help me code some stuff? I have a brain of a PvPer but not a coding one...

I need to be able to cast the DK ability Outbreak when a rogue uses Cloak of Shadows because it goes through it so they don't restealth.

----------


## Kaolla

> Can anyone help me code some stuff? I have a brain of a PvPer but not a coding one...
> 
> I need to be able to cast the DK ability Outbreak when a rogue uses Cloak of Shadows because it goes through it so they don't restealth.


I _wish_ this still worked. I believe it was hotfixed last year  :Frown:

----------


## shortround8

> I _wish_ this still worked. I believe it was hotfixed last year


Really... How embarrassing lol.

----------


## firepong

Ok guys. Got some bit of code for you profile writers that do Hunter Profiles  :Wink:  Read over it and let me know what you think about it. It will most likely be used in KickmyDog's later release of his hunter profiles, not 100% sure though

Functions Code:


```
local petatt = {
	16827, --Claw
	17253, --Bite
	49966 --Smack
}

function PQR_PetAttack(unit)
	for i=1,#petatt do
		local spell = select(2,GetSpellBookItemInfo(tostring(GetSpellInfo(petatt[i]))))
		local range = IsSpellInRange(select(1,GetSpellInfo(petatt[i])),unit)
		local spellCD = GetSpellCooldown(GetSpellInfo(petatt[i]))
		if spell == 16827 and spellCD == 0 and range ~= 0 or nil then
			return Claw
		elseif spell == 17253 and spellCD == 0 and range ~= 0 or nil then
			return Bite
		elseif spell == 49966 and spellCD == 0 and range ~= 0 or nil then
			return Smack
		end
	end
end
```

Ability Code:

Name: -- Pet Abilities --
SpellID: 0
Delay: 0


```
--Spell Known Checks
local knownGrowl = IsSpellKnown(2649,true)
local knownProwl = IsSpellKnown(24450,true)
local knownDash = IsSpellKnown(61684,true)
local knownCower = IsSpellKnown(1742,true)
--Spell Range Checks
local rangeGrowl = IsSpellInRange(select(1,GetSpellInfo(2649)),"Target")
--Target Checks
local petTarget = UnitIsEnemy("Target","Pet")
local pTarget = UnitExists("Target")
local isEnemy = UnitIsEnemy("Target","Player")
--Combat Checks
local inCombat = UnitAffectingCombat("Player")
local inCombatPet = UnitAffectingCombat("Pet")
--Misc
local petHealth = UnitHealth("Pet") / UnitHealthMax("Pet") * 100
local petFocus = 100 * UnitPower("Pet") / UnitPowerMax("Pet")
local petActive = HasPetSpells()
local PetAttack = PQR_PetAttack("Target")
local Prowl = UnitBuffID("Pet", 24450)
--Spell Checks
local petSlot4 = select(7,GetPetActionInfo(4))
local petSlot5 = select(7,GetPetActionInfo(5))
local petSlot6 = select(7,GetPetActionInfo(6))
local petSlot7 = select(7,GetPetActionInfo(7))
----Stance Locals
local Assist = select(5,GetPetActionInfo(8))
local Defensive = select(5,GetPetActionInfo(9))
local Passive = select(5,GetPetActionInfo(10))

--Puts Pet in Assist or Passive Mode Depending on Combat State.
if (inCombat and inCombatPet) == 1 then
	if Assist == nil then
		PetAssistMode()
	end
elseif (inCombat and inCombatPet) == nil then
	if Passive == nil then
		PetPassiveMode()
	end
end

--Toggles Active Pet Bar Abilities Off.
if petSlot4 ~= nil and (inCombat or inCombatPet) == nil and petActive ~= nil then
	TogglePetAutocast(4)
end
if petSlot5 ~= nil and (inCombat or inCombatPet) == nil and petActive ~= nil then
	TogglePetAutocast(5)
end
if petSlot6 ~= nil and (inCombat or inCombatPet) == nil and petActive ~= nil then
	TogglePetAutocast(6)
end
if petSlot7 ~= nil and (inCombat or inCombatPet) == nil and petActive ~= nil then
	TogglePetAutocast(7)
end

--Claw/Bite/Smack Code.
if petFocus > 90 and (inCombat or inCombatPet) ~= nil then
	if PetAttack == Claw then
		CastSpellByID(16827)
	elseif PetAttack == Bite then
		CastSpellByID(17253)
	elseif PetAttack == Smack then
		CastSpellByID(49966)
	end
end

--Dash if far enough away from target.
if knownGrowl == true and knownDash == true and (inCombat or inCombatPet) ~= nil and rangeGrowl ~= 1 or nil then
	CastSpellByID(61684)
end

--Prowl if not in combat.
if Prowl ~= nil then
	return false
elseif (inCombat or inCombatPet) == nil and knownProwl == true then
	CastSpellByID(24450)
end

--Cower if Pet Health is lower than 40%.
if petHealth < 40 and knownCower == true and Passive == nil then
	CastSpellByID(1742)
	PetPassiveMode()
end
```

Error free and works 100% ( I hope. From my testings, it was fully functional).

Changelog:
- Turns all active Pet Bar Abilities off ( no check for abilities in Pet Spell-book)
- Puts Pet in Passive Mode and goes into Prowl (If Known by Pet) when not in combat.
- When in combat, automatically puts pet in assist mode
- When in combat, if the Player changes target's, the pet will Automatically switch to the Player's new Target.
- Will use Dash (if known by pet) to get to enemy quicker (Uses growl as range check, so will not use Dash if Growl not known).
- Will use Cower and put Pet in Passive Mode if Pet Health is lower than 40%.
- Uses Claw/Bite/Smash (Universal Over All Client's, Locales, and Pets!!) when pet Focus is above 90 and in Combat.

Feel free to use it in your profiles. +Rep appreciated if you use the code  :Wink:

----------


## tigole1

sheuron your combat rogue profile it only works in dragon soul boss fights right?

----------


## bu_ba_911

Shortly I will release the next updated version of the Holy Paladin rotation...




> Updated Paladin Holy
> 
> Key Points:
> *Added in Pet Healing
> *Added in Sheuron's Tabled Healing
> *Converted All Spells to use Sheuron's Tabled Healing
> **Still in the process of taking full advantage of the Tabled Healing
> ------
> MAY have fixed the Arena bug.... if not, it's as easy as removing -- Arena File -- ability to stop the swapping
> ...


UPDATE!!!

Update is out on SVN... Just use your Download Profile button and Update BOTH Data File and Rotation/Abilities files  :Big Grin: 

I added in Pet Healing because I personally wanted it..... And no this is not optional lol.... It's built in quite well  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I haven't incorporated Custom Healing Tables that Onya brought up yet... But it's on the List of things to do (the people that know me are starting to get tired of hearing that I know  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## saga3180

@Sheuron Why doesnt the prot warrior attack or anything?

Im on madness fight

----------


## neoblack

question @ bu_ba_911 i tryed the holy pally rotation and it works great outside of arenas but when i go in it just shuts off or will not heal or if it dose it waits tell me or my team mate are almost dead now i see u said remove the arena file how do i do that

----------


## yourson

> @Xelper: was wondering on a way to improve control over PQR. Currently we can use PQR_AddToSpellDelayList to able people cast spells while the rotation run, but i think found another way to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ActionCommand = { "ACTIONBUTTON", "MULTIACTIONBAR1BUTTON", "MULTIACTIONBAR2BUTTON", "MULTIACTIONBAR3BUTTON", "MULTIACTIONBAR4BUTTON", "SHAPESHIFTBUTTON" } 
> ActionKeys = { } 
> 
> for c=1,#ActionCommand do
> ...


This would be so cool to have for boss profiles. Any tip how to edit it to work like this?

----------


## kclux

> - You can use any ability out of rotation double clicking on the action buttom. Works on all profiles.


Another awesome idea !!!

----------


## osbornx22

> osborn do u have the latest PQR?


 yes i think so

qpr 2.1.1
win7 64
wow live 32

and here the error again

Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:755: attempt to call field '?' (a nil value)
Time: 04/27/12 13:43:06
Count: 37
Stack: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:755: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:531: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:288: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: rotationNumber = 0
nextAbility = -1
playerChanneling = false
(for index) = 0
(for limit) = 1023
(for step) = 1
i = 0
spellID = 0
skipUnknown = true
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "attempt to call field '?' (a nil value)"

edit: ok sry, problem solved, i write in a ability
local a == 1
instead of
local a = 1

sry

----------


## XSeeker

has anyone made a perfected PvE Sub file?

----------


## crystal_tech

> Ok guys. Got some bit of code for you profile writers that do Hunter Profiles  Read over it and let me know what you think about it. It will most likely be used in KickmyDog's later release of his hunter profiles, not 100% sure though
> 
> Functions Code:
> 
> 
> ```
> local petatt = {
> 	16827, --Claw
> 	17253, --Bite
> ...


looks great i may borrow this code and tweak it. However for some boss fights it make more sense to leave your pet on the boss and you dps the adds. but this code should help with smartin up the pet ai.

----------


## jeffrey92

Hey can anybody tell me where i can get the most up to date profile for arms pvp ? when i search the thread all i get is pve rotations thanks in advance.

----------


## Shamrockstar

> Hey can anybody tell me where i can get the most up to date profile for arms pvp ? when i search the thread all i get is pve rotations thanks in advance.


I know bu_ba's arms warrior says pve but give it a whirl in pvp and you'll see it's true design.

----------


## shortround8

Does anyone have a Frost DK PvP profile besides Zemnexx? I extensively searched this thread and could not find anything.

----------


## frII

Dear bu_ba!
About Throwdown ability.
In SD PVP profile Throwdown is used only when a porsone have like 30% of HP or less.
In Bust_TEST Throwdown is useing immediately.And it is not cool,especially on arena.So could u tell me what/where should I add so PRQ used Throwdown on 30-20% of my enemy HP?

----------


## lawlmoto

Anyone else having issues with hunters when you just used explosive, but lnl procs and it overwrites?

I've been polishing up on an event-based hunter rotation, seems to fix explosive overwriting (since the debuff lags).



Basically what I've been doing is having an event listener for both fired explo, and lnl procs. If lnl procs, it checks the duration of the debuff on the target, and locks out lnl es accordingly. If there is no debuff, but es was fired within the last 2 seconds (which means it had to have been a regular es), it sets the es debuff timer accordingly based on es firing time.

276 / 3 = 92 (no clipped es)

----------


## kickmydog

> Ok guys. Got some bit of code for you profile writers that do Hunter Profiles  Read over it and let me know what you think about it. It will most likely be used in KickmyDog's later release of his hunter profiles, not 100% sure though
> 
> Functions Code:
> 
> 
> ```
> local petatt = {
> 	16827, --Claw
> 	17253, --Bite
> ...


Yeah, FP I have been looking at it, and I've tested a little. Personally I am going to remove the prowl stuff, honestly I've never used prowl I always turn it off if I want my pet to stealth I generally want to stealth so Camouflage is the best for that  :Smile:  Plus it only really works for one pet type.

All pets have growl, it's a standard part of every pet package, so I removed the check for it.

There is some code to turn off autocasting on an ability basis. 

```
 /petautocastoff Growl
```

 this might be simplier than checking active buttons, since people have different buttons for stuff.

I agree with what Crystal was saying about leaving pets on mobs when you switch targets, I use this a lot on fights since it is a waste of dps time to have your pet target switch in general, I would probably recommend a toggle or something for this. So that it can be turned on and off.

I would probably remove the auto assist since that may affect the whole not target switching aspect discussed above.

This is a great effort Firepong, I wish I could rep you more.

----------


## crystal_tech

I've been busy and buba has been helping me heaps. If you haven't seen it yet i've updated my sig with a single link to all my released profiles. So please use that from now on.

Profile updates:
I've recoded and reworked my released profiles. Below is a list of what I'm doing.

Fully reworked and recoded:
BM Hunter
SV Hunter
AFF Lock

In queue to be re-coded and updated:
Assassin Rogue
Combat Rogue (my private profile but will be released)

Coded but adding features and removing bugs:
Demo Lock (working on pet swapping)
Destro Lock (bare bones)

uncoded:
sub rogue
MM Hunter

----------


## XSeeker

has there ben a Pve sub prof made?

----------


## crystal_tech

> has there ben a Pve sub prof made?


[Blinded] made one but hasn't posted in a while now.

----------


## ishtro

> has there ben a Pve sub prof made?


http://dl.dropbox.com/u/69204510/%5B..._Rotations.zip

----------


## XSeeker

ty soooo much!!!

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Dear bu_ba!
> About Throwdown ability.
> In SD PVP profile Throwdown is used only when a porsone have like 30% of HP or less.
> In Bust_TEST Throwdown is useing immediately.And it is not cool,especially on arena.So could u tell me what/where should I add so PRQ used Throwdown on 30-20% of my enemy HP?


Throwdown is the same on both of them and should only fire under 1 of 2 conditions...
1.) Target is under 40% health
2.) Target is casting something and you are within range AND your interrupt is on Cooldown

There should be no difference between the 2 rotations :-/




> Does anyone have a Frost DK PvP profile besides Zemnexx? I extensively searched this thread and could not find anything.


Sheuron has a good one I hear





> question @ bu_ba_911 i tryed the holy pally rotation and it works great outside of arenas but when i go in it just shuts off or will not heal or if it dose it waits tell me or my team mate are almost dead now i see u said remove the arena file how do i do that


Now I'm getting annoyed lol...... How you remove that file is by going into rotation Editor and Selecting Paladin, Nova [Holy] and then selecting Holy Arena.... then selecting -- Arena File -- in the right column and then pressing the <- Arrow

----------


## dxterminator

> I've been busy and buba has been helping me heaps. If you haven't seen it yet i've updated my sig with a single link to all my released profiles. So please use that from now on.
> 
> Profile updates:
> I've recoded and reworked my released profiles. Below is a list of what I'm doing.
> 
> Fully reworked and recoded:
> BM Hunter
> SV Hunter
> AFF Lock
> ...


You are a freaking hero, i'll try out some of you're profiles and cant wait for the other 2 warlock one's!¡

----------


## ironclock

can anyone link a balance profile that works? i can´t find one

----------


## bu_ba_911

Fixed Arena Spam.... Update HPally

----------


## neoblack

yay arenas work ty very much

----------


## crystal_tech

> I've been busy and buba has been helping me heaps. If you haven't seen it yet i've updated my sig with a single link to all my released profiles. So please use that from now on.
> 
> Profile updates:
> I've recoded and reworked my released profiles. Below is a list of what I'm doing.
> 
> Fully reworked and recoded:
> BM Hunter
> SV Hunter
> AFF Lock
> ...


Assassin Rogue is now Fully reworked and re-coded.

----------


## phantom325

> Assassin Rogue is now Fully reworked and re-coded.


Awesome, thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## Xelper

Have a few interesting things coming down soon.. It will be for live only because it requires extra offsets and it is still a WIP, but profile writers should be able to beta test it. Hopefully have a beta (PQR, not MOP) release out tonight.

New functions:
PQR_BehindTarget() - Are you behind the target (out of parry range, able to shred/backstab). Returns true or false.
PQR_FacingTarget() - Are you facing your target (able to cast at them). Returns true or false.

These will only be for Target for the time being. I may implement them for other common units like focus and mouseover eventually. What is unique about these is that they do not require scraping the red message on the screen to detect if you are actually behind the target or facing the target, they just work.

I want to eventually add the following, but they will not be in tonight's beta version:

PQR_EnemiesAroundPlayer(yards)
PQR_EnemiesAroundTarget(yards)
PQR_FriendlyUnitsAroundPlayer(yards)
PQR_FriendlyUnitsAroundTarget(yards)

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Have a few interesting things coming down soon.. It will be for live only because it requires extra offsets and it is still a WIP, but profile writers should be able to beta test it. Hopefully have a beta (PQR, not MOP) release out tonight.
> 
> New functions:
> PQR_BehindTarget() - Are you behind the target (out of parry range, able to shred/backstab). Returns true or false.
> PQR_FacingTarget() - Are you facing your target (able to cast at them). Returns true or false.
> 
> These will only be for Target for the time being. I may implement them for other common units like focus and mouseover eventually. What is unique about these is that they do not require scraping the red message on the screen to detect if you are actually behind the target or facing the target, they just work.


being limited to just target for now isn't end of the world  :Stick Out Tongue: 

i can run a script that will target members[1].Unit and if facing Cast LoD.... else return false then TargetLastTarget XD

when I heard you had this in the works I got excited XD!!! WOOT WOOT

*edit*
for those additions.... think you could also add an optional health check as well (yards[, @health%])

----------


## Xelper

It will be fast but it won't be an instant update like that unfortunately.. should update every 10ms or so based on your current target at the time.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## firepong

> Have a few interesting things coming down soon.. It will be for live only because it requires extra offsets and it is still a WIP, but profile writers should be able to beta test it. Hopefully have a beta (PQR, not MOP) release out tonight.
> 
> New functions:
> PQR_BehindTarget() - Are you behind the target (out of parry range, able to shred/backstab). Returns true or false.
> PQR_FacingTarget() - Are you facing your target (able to cast at them). Returns true or false.
> 
> These will only be for Target for the time being. I may implement them for other common units like focus and mouseover eventually. What is unique about these is that they do not require scraping the red message on the screen to detect if you are actually behind the target or facing the target, they just work.
> 
> I want to eventually add the following, but they will not be in tonight's beta version:
> ...


I just hope those extra offsets don't get us in even more trouble once Blizzard decides they want to take this program down  :Big Grin: 

Anyways, this will definitely be used in my Feral Rotation. Get's rid of one of the functions I had cooked up in ym Data file for Mangle only bosses lol.

EDIT* Maybe I might now have to get rid of my Mangle Only boss, code. Only time will tell  :Wink:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> It will be fast but it won't be an instant update like that unfortunately.. should update every 10ms or so based on your current target at the time.


gotcha  :Stick Out Tongue:  i still see many uses regardless XD

if that only updates every so often (which is still pretty fast).... maybe there's a way you can table the people within that range for PQR to run through if we so fit? or would that be overkill u think?

----------


## Gabbz

> Assassin Rogue is now Fully reworked and re-coded.


SV Hunter doesnt work in LFR Ultraxion
doesnt do anything

----------


## sheuron

> being limited to just target for now isn't end of the world 
> 
> i can run a script that will target members[1].Unit and if facing Cast LoD.... else return false then TargetLastTarget XD
> 
> when I heard you had this in the works I got excited XD!!! WOOT WOOT
> 
> *edit*
> for those additions.... think you could also add an optional health check as well (yards[, @health%])



Using GetPlayerFacing() and GetPlayerMapPosition() you can already checking with current PQR version if your raid partners are in front of you and in range.

----------


## sheuron

@xelper: same as you did with interrupt code, would be useful to make pqr custom functions editable, could help to impove them by comunity or tweak for specific profiles.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Oh that sounds indeed promising, Xelper! Does this mean it wont try to use Shred when facing the target? Because I see PQR spamming shred alot when im facing mobs while using Gabbz KittyBear.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Using GetPlayerFacing() and GetPlayerMapPosition() you can already checking with current PQR version if your raid partners are in front of you and in range.


I know, I just dislike recreating the wheel if there's already something that works out.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2

----------


## sheuron

> I know, I just dislike recreating the wheel if there's already something that works out.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


Paladin is the only healing class needing a check about how many players in front him to use Light of Dawn, and you are the only only develping holy paladin profile, so you ll need to create the wheel.

----------


## fluxflux

> Paladin is the only healing class needing a check about how many players in front him to use Light of Dawn, and you are the only only develping holy paladin profile, so you ll need to create the wheel.


i think iss intresting for check how many mobs are in front of player for some Aoe Rotations?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Paladin is the only healing class needing a check about how many players in front him to use Light of Dawn, and you are the only only develping holy paladin profile, so you ll need to create the wheel.


It would be inferior to something that would work both on enemies and friendlies. All conal attacks would use something similar to LoD I'd prefer to help make something thats universal like Xelpers new code

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2

----------


## bu_ba_911

> It would be inferior to something that would work both on enemies and friendlies. All conal attacks would use something similar to LoD I'd prefer to help make something thats universal like Xelpers new code
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


So for example... just growing on last point...

Your cycle of enemies in front morphed for friendlies + Xelpers code... that would work... and use the enemy code for enemies....

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2

----------


## crystal_tech

> SV Hunter doesnt work in LFR Ultraxion
> doesnt do anything


i need more info than that. did you use the rotation with widow venom or without?
remove my profiles manually and reinstall them cause i did ds last night in norm mode without any problem.

Just did a Ultra fight in LFR SV Hunter is working like it should

----------


## Luciferozzy

sheuron

Found some bugs on your rogue Subpvp profile.

its not casting shadow dance or dismantle

----------


## onya

> It would be inferior to something that would work both on enemies and friendlies. All conal attacks would use something similar to LoD I'd prefer to help make something thats universal like Xelpers new code
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


The problem is GetPlayerMapPosition() doesn't work on enemies, and i had such grand plans for auto switching chain lightning code...

----------


## onya

> Well since Onya has disabled PM's..... I guess this is a public viewing of how I picture the Custom Tables to go
> 
> http://goo.gl/b8AYj


yeah the only thing i was thinking of doing different was saving the guid in the table so it would handle people being moved from group to group.

----------


## Deva

> Have a few interesting things coming down soon.. It will be for live only because it requires extra offsets and it is still a WIP, but profile writers should be able to beta test it. Hopefully have a beta (PQR, not MOP) release out tonight.
> 
> New functions:
> PQR_BehindTarget() - Are you behind the target (out of parry range, able to shred/backstab). Returns true or false.
> PQR_FacingTarget() - Are you facing your target (able to cast at them). Returns true or false.
> 
> These will only be for Target for the time being. I may implement them for other common units like focus and mouseover eventually. What is unique about these is that they do not require scraping the red message on the screen to detect if you are actually behind the target or facing the target, they just work.
> 
> I want to eventually add the following, but they will not be in tonight's beta version:
> ...


Xelper... not even joking... that also made me excited.  :Wink: 

With this on the horizon, I am slightly delaying my resto profile release, 'cause the latter two will clean it up _immensely_.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> yeah the only thing i was thinking of doing different was saving the guid in the table so it would handle people being moved from group to group.


i believe it is saved in the table isn't it?

what i did was create the Table by inserting the Characters GUID into it...

then when we cycle that table we just add in the other information into the same area so it's linked




> The problem is GetPlayerMapPosition() doesn't work on enemies, and i had such grand plans for auto switching chain lightning code...


the sheuron code i was talking about was EnemiesInFront() or w/e

what it did was TargetNextEnemy until your original targets GUID matches up with Current Target again... and that is the number of people in front of u...

only thing it did poorly was also target some people shortly behind u as well... so combine the two codes and it should be exactly what i was looking for

----------


## ironclock

does anyone have a dk frost pve and a druid balance xml profile to download from URL

----------


## Xelper

PQR 2.1.3 BETA - Do not use this unless you are a profile developer and want to test out the new functions.
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR...QR213_BETA.zip

Do not run PQRUpdater or Download Offsets with this version. It will download old versions.

New Functions:
PQR_BehindTarget() - Are you behind your selected target true/false. (180 degrees behind)
PQR_FacingTarget() - Are you facing your selected target true/false. (Target is within 180 degrees of your forward facing)
PQR_DistanceTarget() - The distance to the target. This uses WoW's internal X/Y/Z and not yards.

Note that these values are not updated the moment you change targets, so you can *NOT* do something like
TargetUnit("raid1")
if PQR_BehindTarget() then DO THIS else TargetUnit("raid2") etc. There is a slight delay in the update, somewhere along the lines of 10ms.

After enabling PQR you can test it out using this script command:
/script print("Behind: ", PQR_BehindTarget(), ". Facing: ", PQR_FacingTarget(), ". Distance", PQR_DistanceTarget())

This uses new offsets, which are not in the existing MOP beta offset release. I will release a generic MOP beta offset tomorrow for the current release version then eventually update the offsets for 2.1.3.


Please let me know of any issues, there are some major changes in place to make all of this work.  :Smile:  Note not having a target will not cause the info to reset, and instead freeze the info at what it was last this is intended for the time being.

----------


## bu_ba_911

ty, mid raid right now....

will test afterwards XD

hurray for H Yor kill rawr  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sheuron

> PQR 2.1.3 BETA - Do not use this unless you are a profile developer and want to test out the new functions.
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR...QR213_BETA.zip
> 
> Do not run PQRUpdater or Download Offsets with this version. It will download old versions.
> 
> New Functions:
> PQR_BehindTarget() - Are you behind your selected target true/false. (180 degrees behind)
> PQR_FacingTarget() - Are you facing your selected target true/false. (Target is within 180 degrees of your forward facing)
> PQR_DistanceTarget() - The distance to the target. This uses WoW's internal X/Y/Z and not yards.
> ...


Done some testing on ragefire chasm

PQR_FacingTarget() seem work flawless

PQR_BehindTarget() not working properly. When you aggro a mob and he attacks you return false, but if you walk through him, the mob turn to keep attacking you but function keep return false until mob moves. i guess that happend because you checking mob position and mob didnt moved, just turn around.

PQR_DistanceTarget() always return nil

BTW, this new thing you using to get enemy player position could be used to track nearby mines, herbs, etc...? That would make possible create gathering profiles  :Big Grin:

----------


## machajr

hey i m just looking for perfect fury profile but i cant find it.i tried lots of them . so do u have any advice for me ?

----------


## sheuron

> hey i m just looking for perfect fury profile but i cant find it.i tried lots of them . so do u have any advice for me ?


Every profile is perfect from his creator's point of view. If you need a profile to match your playstyle you will need to create it yourself.

----------


## ipass

@Crystal_tech
I was wondering if this is possible with the hunters Disengage Spell?
For example when a warrior starts the charge or a rogue uses sprint toward you..the disengage will be used asap:P

please check out this ty:P

local MAJOR_VERSION = "Threat-1.0"
local MINOR_VERSION = tonumber(("$Revision: 41486 $"):match("%d+"))

if MINOR_VERSION > _G.ThreatLib_MINOR_VERSION then
_G.ThreatLib_MINOR_VERSION = MINOR_VERSION
end

local _, c = _G.UnitClass("player")
if c ~= "HUNTER" then return end

ThreatLib_funcs[#ThreatLib_funcs+1] = function()

local _G = _G
local tonumber = _G.tonumber
local getmetatable = _G.getmetatable

local AceLibrary = _G.AceLibrary

local ThreatLib = _G.ThreatLib

local BS = AceLibrary("Babble-Spell-2.2")
local Hunter = ThreatLib:GetModule("ClassCore"):NewModule(c)

local distractThreatAmounts = {110, 160, 250, 350, 465, 600, 900}
local disengageThreatAmounts	= {-140, -280, -405, -545}
local FDString

function Hunter:ClassInit()
self.className = "HUNTER"

-- CastHandlers
self.CastHandlers[BS["Distracting Shot"]] = self.DistractingShot
self.CastHandlers[BS["Disengage"]] = self.Disengage

self.CastHandlers[BS["Feign Death"]] = self.FeignDeath

-- ClassBuffs
self.ClassBuffs[BS["Misdirection"]] = self.MisdirectionBuff


-- Needed for FD. Ugly as hell, but it works.
FDString = BS["Feign Death"]
self:RegisterEvent("UNIT_SPELLCAST_SENT")
self:RegisterEvent("UI_ERROR_MESSAGE")
-- ERR_FEIGN_DEATH_RESISTED
end

function Hunter :Big Grin: istractingShot(rank)
local ranknum = tonumber(rank:match("%d+"))
self:AddTargetThreat(distractThreatAmounts[ranknum] * self:threatMods())
end

function Hunter :Big Grin: isengage(rank)
local ranknum = tonumber(rank:match("%d+"))
self:AddTargetThreat(disengageThreatAmounts[ranknum] * self:threatMods())
end

-- Feign is a rather unique case. It's cast on all targets, but may be resisted by any one target. There is no combat log message - only an error event with ERR_FEIGN_DEATH_RESISTED from GlobalStrings
-- ERR_FEIGN_DEATH_RESISTED always happens before SPELLCAST_SUCCESSFUL, so we "prime" FD when we get SENT, then invalidate it if we get a resist, let it through otherwise.
-- The net effect is that a resist on any one target invalidates the threat reset on all targets, but we can't help that since we don't have target data on who resisted
local FeignDeathPrimed = false
function Hunter:FeignDeath()
if FeignDeathPrimed then
FeignDeathPrimed = false
self:_reduceAllThreat(0)
ThreatLib :Big Grin: ebug("Running FD, clearing threat!")
end	
end

function Hunter:UNIT_SPELLCAST_SENT(arg1, arg2, arg3, arg4)
if arg1 == "player" and arg2 == FDString then
ThreatLib :Big Grin: ebug("FD is primed!")
FeignDeathPrimed = true
elseif arg1 == "player" then
-- call prototype's :UNIT_SPELLCAST_SENT
getmetatable(self).__index.UNIT_SPELLCAST_SENT(self, arg1, arg2, arg3, arg4)
end
end

function Hunter:UI_ERROR_MESSAGE(arg1)
if arg1 == ERR_FEIGN_DEATH_RESISTED then
ThreatLib :Big Grin: ebug("Canceling FD!")
FeignDeathPrimed = false
end
end

function Hunter:MisdirectionBuff(action, rank, apps)
-- Previous implementation was a bit too clever :P
if action == "lose" then
ThreatLib :Big Grin: ebug("Lost Misdirection")
self:RedirectThreatTo(nil)
elseif action == "gain" then
ThreatLib :Big Grin: ebug("Gained misdirection, target is %s", self.currentTarget)
self:RedirectThreatTo(self.currentTarget)
end
end

table.insert(ThreatLib.UpvalueFixers, function(lib)
ThreatLib = lib
Hunter = ThreatLib:GetModule("ClassCore"):GetModule(c)
end)

end

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

And this for pets attack..

local MAJOR_VERSION = "Threat-1.0"
local MINOR_VERSION = tonumber(("$Revision: 41459 $"):match("%d+"))

if MINOR_VERSION > _G.ThreatLib_MINOR_VERSION then
_G.ThreatLib_MINOR_VERSION = MINOR_VERSION
end

ThreatLib_funcs[#ThreatLib_funcs+1] = function()

local _G = _G
local tonumber = _G.tonumber
local pairs = _G.pairs

local UnitName = _G.UnitName
local UnitAffectingCombat = _G.UnitAffectingCombat
local GetPetActionInfo = _G.GetPetActionInfo

local AceLibrary = _G.AceLibrary

local ThreatLib = _G.ThreatLib

-- local _, c = _G.UnitClass("player")
-- We'll let it load for everyone, because sometimes non-hunter/locks get pets.
-- if c ~= "HUNTER" and c ~= "WARLOCK" then return end 
local c = "PET"
local new, del, newHash, newSet = ThreatLib.new, ThreatLib.del, ThreatLib.newHash, ThreatLib.newSet

local BS = AceLibrary("Babble-Spell-2.2")
local Aura = AceLibrary("SpecialEvents-Aura-2.0")
local Pet = ThreatLib:GetModule("ClassCore"):NewModule(c)

-- Most of theses data come from KTM's pet module
local skillData = {
-- Scaling skills
[BS["Growl"]] = {
rankLevel = { 1, 10, 20, 30, 40, 50, 60, 70},
rankThreat = {50, 65, 110, 170, 240, 320, 415, 664},
apBaseBonus = 1235.6,
apLevelMalus = 28.14,
apFactor = 5.7,
},	
[BS["Anguish"]] = {
rankLevel = { 50, 60, 69},
rankThreat = {300, 395, 632},
apBaseBonus = 109,
apLevelMalus = 0,
apFactor = 0.698,
},
[BS["Torment"]] = {
rankLevel = {10, 20, 30, 40, 50, 60, 70},
rankThreat = {45, 75, 125, 215, 300, 395, 632},
apBaseBonus = 123,
apLevelMalus = 0,
apFactor = 0.385,
},
[BS["Suffering"]] = {
rankLevel = { 24, 36, 48, 60, 63, 69},
rankThreat = {150, 300, 450, 600, 645, 885},
apBaseBonus = 124,
apLevelMalus = 0,
apFactor = 0.547,	
},

-- I think that Intimidation scales, but I don't have any scaling data on it
[BS["Intimidation"]] = {
rankThreat = {580}
},

-- Unscaling skills
[BS["Cower"]] = {
rankThreat = {-30, -55, -85, -125, -175, -225, -360},	
},
[BS["Cleave"]] = {
rankThreat = {0, 0, 0, 0, 100, 130},
},
[BS["Soothing Kiss"]] = {
rankThreat = {-45, -75, -127, -165, -275},
},
}

local petAPThreshold = 0

local skillRanks = {}

function Pet:InitHooks()
self:RegisterEvent("LOCALPLAYER_PET_RENAMED")
self:RegisterEvent("UNIT_NAME_UPDATE")
self:RegisterEvent("UNIT_PET")
end

function Pet:ClassInit()
-- CastHandlers
self.petName = UnitName("pet")
self.isPetModule = true
self.unitType = "pet"

local playerClass = select(2, UnitClass("player"))
self.petScaling = (playerClass == "HUNTER") or (playerClass == "WARLOCK")

local function castHandler(self, rank, name) self:AddSkillThreat(name, rank) end
for name in pairs(skillData) do
self.CastHandlers[name] = castHandler
end

for k, v in pairs(skillRanks) do
skillRanks[k] = nil
end
self.skillRanks = skillRanks

self:ScanPetSkillRanks()
self:RegisterEvent("PET_BAR_UPDATE", "ScanPetSkillRanks")
self:RegisterEvent("UNIT_HEALTH")	
end

function Pet:ScanPetSkillRanks()
for i = 1,10 do
local name, rank = GetPetActionInfo(i)
if skillData[name] then
self.skillRanks[name] = rank
end
end
end

function Pet:AddSkillThreat(name, rank)
rank = rank or self.skillRanks[name] or "1"
local rankNum = tonumber(rank:match("%d+"))
local skill = skillData[name]
local rankLevel = skill.rankLevel
local rankThreat = skill.rankThreat

local threat, baseThreat = rankThreat[rankNum], rankThreat[rankNum]

-- This could be optimized pretty heavily
local petLevel = UnitLevel("pet")

if skill.apFactor and petLevel then
for i = 1, #rankLevel do
if rankLevel[#rankLevel - i + 1] <= petLevel then
rankNum = #rankLevel - i + 1
break
end
end
local baseThreat = rankThreat[rankNum]

local baseAP, posAPBuff, negAPBuff = UnitAttackPower("pet");	
local petAP = baseAP + posAPBuff + negAPBuff;
threat = threat + (max(0, petAP - (baseThreat + petLevel)) * skill.apFactor)
end
-- ThreatLib :Big Grin: ebug("Adding %s threat for %s, %s", threat, name, rank)
if not threat then return end
self:AddTargetThreat(threat * self:threatMods())	
end

function Pet:LOCALPLAYER_PET_RENAMED()
self.petName = UnitName("pet")
end

local function reinitme(self)
ThreatLib:GetModule("ClassCore"):ToggleModuleActive(self, false)
self:InitHooks()
ThreatLib:GetModule("ClassCore"):ToggleModuleActive(self, true)
ThreatLib:PARTY_MEMBERS_CHANGED()
ThreatLib:PLAYER_ENTERING_WORLD()
end

function Pet:UNIT_PET(arg1)
if arg1 == "player" then
self.petName = UnitName("pet")
-- ThreatLib :Big Grin: ebug("Pet changed. Pet is %s", self.petName)
if self.petName then
self:ScheduleEvent("ThreatReInitPetModule", reinitme, 0.5, self)
else
-- ThreatLib :Big Grin: ebug("Pet despawn, setting pet out of combat")
self:PLAYER_REGEN_ENABLED()
end 
end
end

function Pet:UNIT_NAME_UPDATE(arg1)
if arg1 == "pet" then	
self.petName = UnitName("pet")
if self.petName then
self:ScheduleEvent("ThreatReInitPetModule", reinitme, 0.5, self)
ThreatLib:PARTY_MEMBERS_CHANGED()
end 
end
end

function Pet:UNIT_HEALTH(arg1)
if arg1 == "pet" and UnitHealth(arg1) == 0 then
-- Pet's dead!
-- ThreatLib :Big Grin: ebug("Pet died, setting pet out of combat")
self:PLAYER_REGEN_ENABLED()
end
end

table.insert(ThreatLib.UpvalueFixers, function(lib)
ThreatLib = lib
Pet = ThreatLib:GetModule("ClassCore"):GetModule(c)
end)

end



Thanks 

Ipass

----------


## Kinkeh

> ty, mid raid right now....
> 
> will test afterwards XD
> 
> hurray for H Yor kill rawr


Grats  :Smile: , what class you running with? :P

----------


## Gabbz

> i need more info than that. did you use the rotation with widow venom or without?
> remove my profiles manually and reinstall them cause i did ds last night in norm mode without any problem.
> 
> Just did a Ultra fight in LFR SV Hunter is working like it should


Hmm strange it didnt work for me the entire run , had to reverse to your old profile will try again today and be back with result

----------


## Xelper

> Done some testing on ragefire chasm
> 
> PQR_FacingTarget() seem work flawless
> 
> PQR_BehindTarget() not working properly. When you aggro a mob and he attacks you return false, but if you walk through him, the mob turn to keep attacking you but function keep return false until mob moves. i guess that happend because you checking mob position and mob didnt moved, just turn around.
> 
> PQR_DistanceTarget() always return nil
> 
> BTW, this new thing you using to get enemy player position could be used to track nearby mines, herbs, etc...? That would make possible create gathering profiles



Yeah I can probably do something like HerbsNearby() (in gather range), etc. 

Can you try to restart WoW and try the command again? I downloaded the version I posted and it works fine:
[09:38:16] Behind: false . Facing: true . Distance 20.783248209432

The "BehindTarget" is interesting though, the rotation of the mob internally doesn't actually change when it faces a target (until it actually moves).. I might have to do something like if target IsPlayer use rotation, otherwise use facing to target's target.

----------


## trikiej

Anyone know who has a good enhancement shaman profile.

----------


## fluxflux

New offsets vor Beta Server are out?

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> New offsets vor Beta Server are out?


Not yet, I really should learn how to find them myself.

----------


## Xelper

> Not yet, I really should learn how to find them myself.


I use CheatEngine to find WoW Version (string/text) and use IDA to find the following... here are my notes, they are only for my reference and aren't meant to be used as a guide.. This is for MOP beta.

Note IDA rebases all offsets +400000 so you will need to subtract that from the offsets you find.



```
FrameScript__ExecuteBuffer:
Pattern: 55 8B EC 56 8B ?? ?? 6A 01 56 E8 ?? ?? ?? ?? 83 ?? 08 85 ?? 74 ?? 6A 00 6A 01 56 E8 ?? ?? ?? ?? 83 ?? 0C
NOTE: The 1st result will be a function that near the end does this:
push    0
push    eax
push    eax
call    Lua_DoString
add esp, 0Ch


Where Lua_DoString is = FrameScript_ExecuteBuffer


FrameScript__GetLocalizedText:
Pattern: 55 8B EC 53 56 8B F1 8B ?? ?? 8B ?? ?? 57 8B 38 E8 ?? ?? ?? ?? 3B F8 75 ?? 3B ?? 75 ?? 83 ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? 00 75 ?? 83 ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? 00


Look for reference to "player" in these functions (UnitName and UnitClass), the jump following will be what we want.


PlayerName:
Search for string (SHIFT+F12) then ALT+T : "UnitName"
Go to UnitName function.


Jump will look like this:
call    PlayerNameFunction
push    eax
push    edi
call    lua_pushstring
push    edi
call    lua_pushnil
add     esp, 0Ch
pop     esi
lea     eax, [ebx+2]
pop     ebx
pop     edi
mov     esp, ebp
pop     ebp
retn


Go to PlayerNameFunction
First will be: movsx   eax, PlayerNameAddress






PlayerClass:
Search for "UnitClass"
Go to UnitClass function.


Jump will look like this (RELEASE):


BETA:
call    sub_BEDCB0
movzx   eax, al
push    eax
mov     ecx, offset dword_105C2DC
call    sub_A6DCA0
push    0
mov     edi, eax
call    sub_BEDCC0
movzx   ecx, al
push    ecx
push    edi
call    sub_8B1660
add     esp, 0Ch
jmp     loc_9682DC


Go to ClientServices__GetCharacterClass or sub_BEDCB0 if BETA.


First will be: mov     al, PlayerClassAddress

GameState search for:
GameState search for 55 8B EC 83 7D 08 00 56 8B F1
in one of the functions (generally the last on beta) you will see a cmp byte_offset, 0
offset = the offset.

GetCurrentKeyboardFocus
search for string "GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus" go to associated function.  You will see a mov in the first part from an offset. That offset is the global value of keyboard focus.
mov     esi, dword_FB1C40 <-- example
```

I'm sure I could improve my patterns, etc, but this is really just meant as a rough reference for me and I can find all offsets in about 5 minutes.

I'll tell you what... I'll update the offsets now (give me 5-10 mins, need to let IDA decompile) and then you can try to figure out how I came up with them if you like :P

----------


## crystal_tech

> @Crystal_tech
> I was wondering if this is possible with the hunters Disengage Spell?
> For example when a warrior starts the charge or a rogue uses sprint toward you..the disengage will be used asap:P
> 
> please check out this ty:P
> 
> local MAJOR_VERSION = "Threat-1.0"
> local MINOR_VERSION = tonumber(("$Revision: 41486 $"):match("%d+"))
> 
> ...


so what is that? is that from an addon that you use? Also try to use the code tags its just code with [ ] around it to start it and /code with [ ] to close it. makes it nicer to read.
but i'm guessing you just want to disenage the moment you get charged? kinda hard to do that if the charge was from min distance. but i'll see what i can do.

----------


## Xelper

Okay offsets are up for MOP Beta 15650

----------


## fluxflux

Ty Xelper i m playing now my monk lvl 87 lalalala^^

----------


## ancrion

looking for deathknight profile !

----------


## Boppalopigus

I must be missing something. Trying to play beta right now and get this:

https://i.imgur.com/vXy3j.jpg?1

I've deleted PQR.exe and ran PQRUpdater again. Deleted all my offsets and redownloaded, but nothing.

Edit: It does, however, work just fine on live.

Edit2: The game defaulted to x64... so yea it works again...

----------


## MastaRage

> looking for deathknight profile !


looking for search function = "deathknight http"

----------


## ancrion

pls link
i dont like to search 699 pages after deathknight http

----------


## neoblack

> pls link
> i dont like to search 699 pages after deathknight http


thats why u have a search option leave these ppl alone there doing great work

----------


## kickmydog

> so what is that? is that from an addon that you use? Also try to use the code tags its just code with [ ] around it to start it and /code with [ ] to close it. makes it nicer to read.
> but i'm guessing you just want to disenage the moment you get charged? kinda hard to do that if the charge was from min distance. but i'll see what i can do.


Seriously doubt disengaging while being charged would work. They blocked being able to jump while being charged, and disengage is basically the same thing. Automatically disengaging is such a bad idea. You could be facing the wrong way, and disengage off the middle part of EotS, or disengage off the LM cliff, bu just targeting a player who may not even be near you.

----------


## Boppalopigus

> pls link
> i dont like to search 699 pages after deathknight http


GO. TO. THE. WIKI. Death Knight Rotations - PQRotation Wiki

----------


## bjokke

Hmm, can't seem to dl the new offsets for the beta through PQR. Is there an external link?

----------


## Xelper

See the first post under Manual Download.

It seems they may have turned the 64 bit client on as default, so make sure in your launcher you have "Launch 32 bit client" selected.

----------


## averykey

Xelper, Do you have a ret paladin rotation for the beta yet?

----------


## crystal_tech

> Seriously doubt disengaging while being charged would work. They blocked being able to jump while being charged, and disengage is basically the same thing. Automatically disengaging is such a bad idea. You could be facing the wrong way, and disengage off the middle part of EotS, or disengage off the LM cliff, bu just targeting a player who may not even be near you.


yea i figured that when they cast charge and they get to melee ranged your stunned and can't do anything, i just have disengage bound to a key and i hit it and bam its casted.

----------


## what3ver

I can't seem to find the Demo Warlock profile, can someone provide a link plz?

----------


## xxmarlxx

Is there a up to date fire mage profile out there i have 1 but dont seem to put out the dps as the arc profile thxx :Smile: )

----------


## Ninjaderp

Yes sheuron and gabbz has firemage-profiles. The fire-spec is very dependant on crits & RNG, and ofcourse it depends on your gear as well.

----------


## Xelper

PQR 2.1.3b Beta - *FOR PROFILE DEVELOPERS ONLY*

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR...R213_BETAb.zip

-Cleaned up some code. 
Added a parameter to two functions:
PQR_FacingTarget(showDegrees) - returns true/false if showDegrees is not true. If showDegrees is true it will return the number of degrees. You can use this to determine smaller angles.
PQR_BehindTarget(showDegrees) - same as FacingTarget.

-Fixed bug with BehindTarget regarding a unit rotating but not moving. When a mob rotates but doesn't move its actual rotation in memory does not change, even though it actually does rotate visibly. To get around this, if you are targetting a non-player with a target (target of target), it will calculate the angle between target and target of target and calculate yaw based on that angle instead of the angle for the actual target. If a unit (non-player) is targetting you it is always assumed to be facing you even if you stun it and run behind. -- this should fix the vast majority of situations where it was incorrect if a tank rotated a mob. This was, and still is, not an issue with real players because their rotation will always update even if they do not move.
-Note that BehindTarget is not a guaranteed "able to shred/backstab" indicator. Some mobs are exempt from the rear-only requirement and you must code around this in your rotation.

-PQR_DistanceTarget() - shows the distance from you to the target.

Restart your WoW before running this version if you had already run PQR.

Please let me know of any problems.

----------


## 5pArxz

Does anyone have a half decent or proper Elemental Shaman PVP Rotation ?

----------


## deadpanstiffy

PQR_DistanceTarget()

Works with odd hitbox npc, ie Ultraxion?

----------


## firepong

> PQR 2.1.3b Beta - *FOR PROFILE DEVELOPERS ONLY*
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR...R213_BETAb.zip
> 
> -Cleaned up some code. 
> Added a parameter to two functions:
> PQR_FacingTarget(showDegrees) - returns true/false if showDegrees is not true. If showDegrees is true it will return the number of degrees. You can use this to determine smaller angles.
> PQR_BehindTarget(showDegrees) - same as FacingTarget.
> 
> ...


Doubt it will happen as if your using the distance check the way I think you are, it's not going to work. But I'll throw it out there. Anyway it can be worked to do it as follows:

PQR_DistanceTarget(unit,"Target") where unit can be Player or Pet?

----------


## sheuron

> PQR 2.1.3b Beta - *FOR PROFILE DEVELOPERS ONLY*
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR...R213_BETAb.zip
> 
> -Cleaned up some code. 
> Added a parameter to two functions:
> PQR_FacingTarget(showDegrees) - returns true/false if showDegrees is not true. If showDegrees is true it will return the number of degrees. You can use this to determine smaller angles.
> PQR_BehindTarget(showDegrees) - same as FacingTarget.
> 
> ...


Behind always rturn false, Facing always return false and distance always return nil. 

Tried deleting cache, wtf and intterface, on 2 characters (warrior & priest), and using PQR 2.1.3 beta on separated folder with empty profile. Same results.

----------


## ipass

> so what is that? is that from an addon that you use? Also try to use the code tags its just code with [ ] around it to start it and /code with [ ] to close it. makes it nicer to read.
> but i'm guessing you just want to disenage the moment you get charged? kinda hard to do that if the charge was from min distance. but i'll see what i can do.



ok ty Crystal_Tech

it is from a addon lol:P

Ipass

----------


## ipass

> Seriously doubt disengaging while being charged would work. They blocked being able to jump while being charged, and disengage is basically the same thing. Automatically disengaging is such a bad idea. You could be facing the wrong way, and disengage off the middle part of EotS, or disengage off the LM cliff, bu just targeting a player who may not even be near you.


Hmm i was wondering cuz in a BG a damn rogue blinded me from far away and he wasn't in stealth(
and i wasn't using Disengage at that time....
maybe it was honorbuddy bot or something

Ipass

----------


## hbkx1

Sheuron and Crystal_tech how's your guys Demo profile coming, anxious to try it out!! <3

----------


## Techz

> Sheuron and Crystal_tech how's your guys Demo profile coming, anxious to try it out!! <3



Yes and me :-)

----------


## Techz

Hi All 

Just wonder if anyone can help me out at all we all love pqr and i have a bout 3 accounts now with some very good geared toons because of it :-) i want to run 2 toons together with pqr in like lfr so i can roll on tier items for same class can anyone tell me what they think the best program/addon is to auto assist and follow as we dont need to dps if we have pqr or is this not possible?

I would like something simple really i mean i have used some of the multi box programs but dont need all that just need auto follow and assist :-)


Many Thanks 

Techz

----------


## Weischbier

Ho guys,

I just "updated" Firepongs druid profile from 2.8 to 2.8.1 via the build in update function.
Everything seems fine, asks me if I want to overwrite the existing files but actually he isn't doing anything.
It's still 2.8.
The link for the updates must be fine else it wouldn't recognize a new version at all, right?

greetz

Weischbier

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Hi All 
> 
> Just wonder if anyone can help me out at all we all love pqr and i have a bout 3 accounts now with some very good geared toons because of it :-) i want to run 2 toons together with pqr in like lfr so i can roll on tier items for same class can anyone tell me what they think the best program/addon is to auto assist and follow as we dont need to dps if we have pqr or is this not possible?
> 
> I would like something simple really i mean i have used some of the multi box programs but dont need all that just need auto follow and assist :-)
> 
> 
> Many Thanks 
> 
> Techz


Hi! Yes there is such a program that allows you to do that, its called Honorbuddy and with the botbase called Lazyraider it allows you to do exactly that. 

WOW Bots Gatherbuddy & Honorbuddy

----------


## Techz

> Hi! Yes there is such a program that allows you to do that, its called Honorbuddy and with the botbase called Lazyraider it allows you to do exactly that. 
> 
> WOW Bots Gatherbuddy & Honorbuddy


Thanks for the quick reply i will have a look

----------


## Xelper

> Behind always rturn false, Facing always return false and distance always return nil. 
> 
> Tried deleting cache, wtf and intterface, on 2 characters (warrior & priest), and using PQR 2.1.3 beta on separated folder with empty profile. Same results.


Can you target something then click the Rotation 1 label? Tell me what it says


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## kayonekayone

hey xelper ...you got so much donating for a new ipad ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## sheuron

> Can you target something then click the Rotation 1 label? Tell me what it says
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Clicking on label gives a number, seem to be distance between me and target

PQR_BehindTarget() always return false
PQR_BehindTarget(true) always return 0

PQR_FacingTarget() always return false
PQR_FacingTarget(true) always return 0

PQR_DistanceTarget() always return nil, or 0 if none target is selectted

----------


## Xelper

> Clicking on label gives a number, seem to be distance between me and target
> 
> PQR_BehindTarget() always return false
> PQR_BehindTarget(true) always return 0
> 
> PQR_FacingTarget() always return false
> PQR_FacingTarget(true) always return 0
> 
> PQR_DistanceTarget() always return nil, or 0 if none target is selectted


Do you have the CVarBaseMgr offset in Offsets_15595?

Only way I can replicate this is if you had hit Download Offsets

I'm going to post the full offsets on the updater now to avoid this... you can hit download again to fix them

----------


## sheuron

> Sheuron and Crystal_tech how's your guys Demo profile coming, anxious to try it out!! <3


Im not working on any warlock profile. That code you see on the profile package is random things i play around while leveling a warlock.

----------


## sheuron

> Do you have the CVarBaseMgr offset in Offsets_15595?
> 
> Only way I can replicate this is if you had hit Download Offsets
> 
> I'm going to post the full offsets on the updater now to avoid this


Yes have the offset, im using PQR213_BETAb.zip, none modifications



```
<CurrentWoWVersion>15595</CurrentWoWVersion> <WoWVersionOffset>0x99B1CF</WoWVersionOffset> <PlayerName>0x9BE820</PlayerName> <PlayerClass>0x9BE99D</PlayerClass> <GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0x9D39FC</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus> <GameState>0xAD7426</GameState> <Lua_DoStringAddress>0x43C230</Lua_DoStringAddress> <Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x1BBBF0</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress> <CVarBaseMgr>0xA4D3A8</CVarBaseMgr> <ObjMgr>0x9BE7E0</ObjMgr> <CurMgr>0x463C</CurMgr> <LocalGUID>0xC8</LocalGUID> <FirstObject>0xC0</FirstObject> <NextObject>0x3C</NextObject>
```

EDIT: Dont seem to be about offsets, first beta facing and behind was working using same offsets.

----------


## Xelper

> Yes have the offset, im using PQR213_BETAb.zip, none modifications
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> <CurrentWoWVersion>15595</CurrentWoWVersion> <WoWVersionOffset>0x99B1CF</WoWVersionOffset> <PlayerName>0x9BE820</PlayerName> <PlayerClass>0x9BE99D</PlayerClass> <GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0x9D39FC</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus> <GameState>0xAD7426</GameState> <Lua_DoStringAddress>0x43C230</Lua_DoStringAddress> <Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x1BBBF0</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress> <CVarBaseMgr>0xA4D3A8</CVarBaseMgr> <ObjMgr>0x9BE7E0</ObjMgr> <CurMgr>0x463C</CurMgr> <LocalGUID>0xC8</LocalGUID> <FirstObject>0xC0</FirstObject> <NextObject>0x3C</NextObject>
> ```



Mmm okay, I'll add some more debug info and upload a new build in a few

----------


## peopleliketofart

Hey guys, having an issue with PQR 2.0. It attaches to wow just fine, but when i hit the hotkeys to begin the rotation, nothing happens. i get the chat message saying rotation enabled, but nothing actually happens. Im using xrnSub profile, havent changed anything in the rotation, ive got sheuron's data file in the proper folder, no idea why this is happening. Also wondering at a bug from the older version of pqr where it says that the config cant be accessed. Help appreciated, any response at all is 110% appreciated. Thx Guys

----------


## Xelper

@sheuron: 
Okay, try this one..
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR/Beta/PQR213_BETAd.zip

Do this:
Close WoW + all PQRs
Enable Interrupt Mode (just need to inject the PQR code into WOW)
Target something which has a target of target (someone attacking a target dummy maybe) 
click the Rotation 1 label and copy and paste the results here, should be able to use CTRL+C

Should get something like this:


WoW Base: 4063232


CVarBaseMgr: 10802088


CVarBaseMgrArray: 10802116


CVarArrayResult: 2344836443


BehindTarget: 145.891


FacingTarget: 341.106


DistanceTarget: 8.62783119008687


TargetGUID: 432345564329000595


TargetOfTargetGUID: 432345564227850562

----------


## sheuron

> Hey guys, having an issue with PQR 2.0. It attaches to wow just fine, but when i hit the hotkeys to begin the rotation, nothing happens. i get the chat message saying rotation enabled, but nothing actually happens. Im using xrnSub profile, havent changed anything in the rotation, ive got sheuron's data file in the proper folder, no idea why this is happening. Also wondering at a bug from the older version of pqr where it says that the config cant be accessed. Help appreciated, any response at all is 110% appreciated. Thx Guys


Standard thing to try before ask for help.

1. Download and use PQR Updater on new folder: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR.zip
2. Download latest version of profiles you are using
3. Delete or rename WoW folders: Cache, Interface, WTF
4. Make sure you are using 32 bits game client and playing on official servers.

----------


## peopleliketofart

done all of the above, prior to my first post. Any other ideas? 
Also, as it just popped into my head, is there any program or magic button that converts older pqr profiles into new pqr profiles?

----------


## sheuron

```
---------------------------

---------------------------
WoW Base: 14417920

CVarBaseMgr: 10802088

CVarBaseMgrArray: 10802116

CVarArrayResult: 6881380

BehindTarget: 96,7638

FacingTarget: 355,2066

DistanceTarget: 13,3862108652778

TargetGUID: 17379405118235000999

TargetOfTarget: null


---------------------------
Aceptar   
---------------------------
```

----------


## Xelper

@sheuron make sure you are using the "d" build and not the "c" build.. I just edited the download link.  :Smile:  Do a restart of WoW after this as well

Also see what happens when you type

/dump PQR_GetCVar("FacingTarget")

----------


## sheuron

> done all of the above, prior to my first post. Any other ideas? 
> Also, as it just popped into my head, is there any program or magic button that converts older pqr profiles into new pqr profiles?


Got to rotation editor and remove everything but Hemorhage. You should have now a rotation spamming hemorhage only. Once oyu check that works, continue adding abilities and you ll find with abiliy stop your rotation

----------


## peopleliketofart

tried that with every ability in the rotation, went thru one at a time, not a single one would fire off. D:

----------


## sheuron

> @sheuron make sure you are using the "d" build and not the "c" build.. I just edited the download link.  Do a restart of WoW after this as well
> 
> Also see what happens when you type


Using build d after wow restart



```
---------------------------

---------------------------
WoW Base: 3997696

CVarBaseMgr: 10802088

CVarBaseMgrArray: 10802116

CVarArrayResult: 100565856

BehindTarget: 260,1876

FacingTarget: 3,4023

DistanceTarget: 6,25829677683225

TargetGUID: 72057594105093095

TargetOfTargetGUID: 72057594047766589


---------------------------
Aceptar   
---------------------------
```

/dump PQR_GetCVar("FacingTarget")
[1]="3,4023"

but functions still not working.

----------


## Xelper

> Using build d after wow restart
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ---------------------------
> 
> ---------------------------
> WoW Base: 3997696
> ...


That is interesting... since your on an EU client it is changing the number format to 3,4023 vs 3.4023 if you rotate do you get results between 0-359.9999? I wonder if that matters... it shouldnt but who knows...

Just make the macro /script print(PQR_GetCVar("FacingTarget")) and spin around while targeting something

----------


## sheuron

yes, 0 to 360, decimal delimiter is comma not period

----------


## Xelper

> yes, 0 to 360, decimal delimiter is comma not period



Okay I have a fix for you shortly

----------


## Xelper

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR..._213_BETAe.zip

Let me know if they all work now.  :Smile: 

The reason they originally worked is because I was doing the true/false check in Windows which worked fine with comma decimal delimiter, but I changed from calculating true/false out of game to just inputting the number into WoW so it can be used for more purposes. WoW needs the numbers to use a period. Distance never worked because it always used a comma and was the number being input.

----------


## sheuron

Works  :Smile: 

Just an idea to give more functionality to PQR_FacingTarget()

PQR_FacingTarget(degrees)

Currently PQR_FacingTarget() return true is player is 180 degress in front of player. Would be useful to specify smaller range to use front cone spells (90 degress) like PQR_FacingTarget(90)

----------


## Xelper

> Works 
> 
> Just an idea to give more functionality to PQR_FacingTarget()
> 
> PQR_FacingTarget(degrees)
> 
> 
> Currently PQR_FacingTarget() return true is player is 180 degress in front of player. Would be useful to specify smaller range to use front cone spells (90 degress) like PQR_FacingTarget(90)




I will add that in.  :Smile:

----------


## fluxflux

> Works 
> 
> Just an idea to give more functionality to PQR_FacingTarget()
> 
> PQR_FacingTarget(degrees)
> 
> Currently PQR_FacingTarget() return true is player is 180 degress in front of player. Would be useful to specify smaller range to use front cone spells (90 degress) like PQR_FacingTarget(90)


The char iss going self from maybe 180degrees to 90? for better dps output?

but what iss if you have a encounter like yogg saron and caster cant facing the mob?

or melees who can´t stand behind a mob?

----------


## Xelper

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR...R213_BETAf.zip

Just tweaked the PQR_BehindTarget() and PQR_FacingTarget() functions..

If you pass them a numeric value between 0 and 360 it will calculate with them. If you do not pass it a numeric value it will use 180 degrees as the default value. If you pass them true it will just return degrees.

Example:

PQR_FacingTarget(90) will figure out if the target is within a 90 degree cone of your facing.
PQR_FacingTarget() will figure out if the target is within 180 degrees of your facing (in front vs behind)
PQR_FacingTarget(true) will return degrees that you can do with what you would like.

Works for both functions.

----------


## Xelper

> The char iss going self from maybe 180degrees to 90? for better dps output?
> 
> but what iss if you have a encounter like yogg saron and caster cant facing the mob?
> 
> or melees who can´t stand behind a mob?


None of this is changing how PQR works. It is up to the profile developer to determine if they want to cast a spell on the target or not.

This will allow profile developers to say "Oh I am not facing my target, don't try to cast Shadow Bolt... cast this DoT instead because I do not need to be facing to cast it..."

Or say: "I am not behind my target, cast Mangle instead of Shred"

Or for a paladin holy profile: "I am not facing my target, don't try to cast Judgement on it"

----------


## fluxflux

> None of this is changing how PQR works. It is up to the profile developer to determine if they want to cast a spell on the target or not.
> 
> This will allow profile developers to say "Oh I am not facing my target, don't try to cast Shadow Bolt... cast this DoT instead because I do not need to be facing to cast it..."
> 
> Or say: "I am not behind my target, cast Mangle instead of Shred"
> 
> Or for a paladin holy profile: "I am not facing my target, don't try to cast Judgement on it"



ah unterstand :P

----------


## crystal_tech

Demo Profile is coded and working just working on adding in the demon swap stuff. Unless you don't want the demon swap and want to do it with an ingame macro i'll go ahead and post it.

I was delayed due to storms haven't had power for a while.

----------


## sheuron

btw, you have map scale factor on any variable i can use?

Im using this function to calculate distance between 2 units in same raid



```
function CheckDistance(unit1,unit2) 
  local x1,y1 = GetPlayerMapPosition(unit1)
  local x2,y2 = GetPlayerMapPosition(unit2)
  return sqrt( (x1-x2)^2 + (y1-y2)^2 )
end
```

and using another function to calculate map scale factor and convert that amount to game yards, but if oyu already have scale factor calculated i can skip that part.

----------


## Mandracore

Hello,

first of all: I don't speak english very well, hope you understand me.

I'am not a coder. So i will pay for good work.

Here is my problem:

My daughter is ill, she has spinal muscular atrophy. She can't play WOW in a normal way. 

Can you/some of you write a profile for a DK frost (master) with 2-Hand weapon? She want to use it in Arena.

She can use a mouse with 6 buttons and (at the moment) she moves the charakter with the mouth joystick. Here left hand did not work anymore.

What she need:

A profile for combat against healers. 
A profile against Plate.
A profile for self healing?

Every profile must have Hotkeys for Antimagic shell and so on...

Have you the time do do something like that?

Greetings Mandracore

----------


## firepong

2.8.1 was just a functions DATA file update. Nothing else was updated in the rotation from what I remember

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## farnumdizzle

> Hi! Yes there is such a program that allows you to do that, its called Honorbuddy and with the botbase called Lazyraider it allows you to do exactly that. 
> 
> WOW Bots Gatherbuddy & Honorbuddy





> Thanks for the quick reply i will have a look


I don't know about LFR, but Honorbuddy works pretty well most of the time. Instead of using Lazyraider (because i believe it stops movement) there is a couple of plugins named multibox follower/leader. You will just need the follower plugin for the toon you're not actually playing. And make sure you get a good CC or something. I haven't figured out how to make Honorbuddy use a blank CC so that i can use PQR on both toons.

----------


## saga3180

Has anyone tried to make a pvp ret profile?
don't think iv seen any around

----------


## saga3180

Has anyone tried to make a pvp ret profile?
don't think iv seen any around

----------


## farnumdizzle

> Has anyone tried to make a pvp ret profile?
> don't think iv seen any around


Try searching for Cokx. He has Holy PvE/PvP and Ret PvE/PvP

----------


## saga3180

> Try searching for Cokx. He has Holy PvE/PvP and Ret PvE/PvP


I totally forgot about it...
thanks for that

----------


## sheuron

> Hello,
> 
> first of all: I don't speak english very well, hope you understand me.
> 
> I'am not a coder. So i will pay for good work.
> 
> Here is my problem:
> 
> My daughter is ill, she has spinal muscular atrophy. She can't play WOW in a normal way. 
> ...


Download my Frost DK PvP profile from http://goo.gl/rseZ0

Configure 2 mouse bottons to strafe left / strafe right and 1 button to backpedal. Using mouse for movement dont need keyboard for anything, PQR click all spells.

----------


## kurt129

@bubba i have a quick question. Does your Nova holy raid profile use the extra button1 in dragon soul?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @bubba i have a quick question. Does your Nova holy raid profile use the extra button1 in dragon soul?


quick answer......

yes  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## saga3180

@bu_ba_911 One little problem
While i was doing warmaster in ds the rotation got stuck several times casting spells not sure why.
Is there any way i could figure whats the spell getting stuck being spammed?

----------


## me28791

> @bu_ba_911 One little problem
> While i was doing warmaster in ds the rotation got stuck several times casting spells not sure why.
> Is there any way i could figure whats the spell getting stuck being spammed?


settings > debug level

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @bu_ba_911 One little problem
> While i was doing warmaster in ds the rotation got stuck several times casting spells not sure why.
> Is there any way i could figure whats the spell getting stuck being spammed?


which profile you are running would help me give u guesses lol

if it's HPally i bet it's either HoW or Crusader Strike

----------


## hbkx1

I think the demon w/o the pet swap would be fine and I think thats what killed valma's because its always stuck in a cycle of casting felguard for some reason until you go in to combat but starts again as soon as combat ends. No worries about the delay, you're awesome for doing this in your free time

----------


## saga3180

> which profile you are running would help me give u guesses lol
> 
> if it's HPally i bet it's either HoW or Crusader Strike


Yes it was the Hpally one.

Ill check again and see whats causing it.

----------


## sheuron

Was playing around with monk healer, omg world of warcraft dont need another Lightwell.

----------


## bauwoo

> Demo Profile is coded and working just working on adding in the demon swap stuff. Unless you don't want the demon swap and want to do it with an ingame macro i'll go ahead and post it.
> 
> I was delayed due to storms haven't had power for a while.


Hey I don't mind waiting. Wouldn't mind a complete demo profile.  :Big Grin:

----------


## saga3180

@Cokx I Like your Ret pvp profile but
I would like to know how to make wog only heal me?

----------


## Boppalopigus

> Xelper, Do you have a ret paladin rotation for the beta yet?


THIS x 1000000

----------


## imdasandman

hey bubba I been having an issue with the beta client when running any kind of dk profile including yours and mine. 

The issue is for some reason it will not fire of frost strikes or scourage strikes and I get told by the debugger spell not executed due to wrong spell ID or something

So my question is for some odd reason are the offsets maybe slightly off for the beta client?

I know it is not the spell ID's I checked both wowheads and mmo-champs DB for beta specific spell IDs and they did not change.

----------


## DymondKing

Sup buds, I was hoping someone could oblige me and answer a few questions I have about PQR, since I have been unable to get it to work.

1. Does it work on a 64bit OS?
2. Is there a specific path of installation (WoW folder)
3. Are there any specific instructions on installing others' profiles?
4. Could somebody upload a short and easy to understand video (say on youtube) with clear instructions of use.

Again, an answer to these questions would give me much relief.

Thanks

----------


## Taran32

> Sup buds, I was hoping someone could oblige me and answer a few questions I have about PQR, since I have been unable to get it to work.
> 
> 1. Does it work on a 64bit OS?
> 2. Is there a specific path of installation (WoW folder)
> 3. Are there any specific instructions on installing others' profiles?
> 4. Could somebody upload a short and easy to understand video (say on youtube) with clear instructions of use.
> 
> All of these are answered with a 
> 
> ...


All of these are answered with a very simple search. You don't even have to comb through the 600+ pages to find the first 3 answers within about 15 seconds.

----------


## DymondKing

> All of these are answered with a very simple search. You don't even have to comb through the 600+ pages to find the first 3 answers within about 15 seconds.


I'm sorry bud, but the simplicity still escapes me. Whenever I search for the answers it leads no to nothing specific.

----------


## Deva

The very first post of this thread covers most of your questions. To clarify in case there's any confusion about the first question, PQR does work on a 64-bit OS, but does NOT work on 64-bit WoW.

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

@Sheuron - Just downloaded a fresh "clean" install of PQR along with a fresh clean UI (dumped old cache, Interface and WTF folders) so again, like brand new. Setup my addons and for the most part everything works great. One problem is when I run the Feral Tank (believe it's Sheuron's) "xrnfera" is the name of the profile, when I go to target an attackable mob, I start getting a ton of error messages telling me to ignore or disable Bartender which it turn screws up PQR to the point of it not working. To add this started happening when I updated from 2.1.0 to 2.1.1.

I loaded Swatter to try and catch the error message and here's what I get:

Date: 2012-04-30 00:58:47
ID: 1
Error occured in: AddOn: !Swatter
Count: ∞
Message: Error: AddOn !Swatter attempted to call a forbidden function (UNKNOWN()) from a tainted execution path.
Debug:
[C]: ?
[C]: CastSpellByID()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:698: PQR_CastAbility()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:540: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:288:
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214
AddOns:
Swatter, v3.2.4 (<%codename%>)
Bartender4, v4.4.20.1
DBMCore, v
ElkBuffBars, v2.3.0-165
LoggerHead, v4.0.128
Omen, v3.1.6
OmniCC, v4.3.2
Postal, v3.4.13
Prat30, v3.4.25 
Prat30HighCPUUsageModules, v
Prat30Libraries, v
Quartz, v3.0.8
Recount, v
SexyMap, v1.3
TipTac, v11.09.29
TipTacItemRef, v11.09.29
TipTacTalents, v11.09.29
XPerl, v3.2.1
XPerlArcaneBar, v
XPerlParty, v
XPerlPartyPet, v
XPerlPlayer, v
XPerlPlayerBuffs, v
XPerlPlayerPet, v
XPerlRaidAdmin, v
XPerlRaidFrames, v
XPerlRaidHelper, v
XPerlRaidMonitor, v
XPerlRaidPets, v
XPerlTarget, v
XPerlTargetTarget, v
BlizRuntimeLib_enUS v4.3.4.40300 <us>
(ck=2a6)

I don't have this problem with other profiles, just with the Druid profiles (tried with the resto profile and same thing happened). I've tried other profiles without these issues (warrior, mage) and was wondering if you had any clue as to what might be breaking PQR under this druid profile. THanks

----------


## onya

hey xelper if you're giving us angle to target, and distance to target, can you make a distance between any two units function?

----------


## Bouter

I also have this problem with the new mage profile's from you sheuron :Stick Out Tongue: 



> @Sheuron - Just downloaded a fresh "clean" install of PQR along with a fresh clean UI (dumped old cache, Interface and WTF folders) so again, like brand new. Setup my addons and for the most part everything works great. One problem is when I run the Feral Tank (believe it's Sheuron's) "xrnfera" is the name of the profile, when I go to target an attackable mob, I start getting a ton of error messages telling me to ignore or disable Bartender which it turn screws up PQR to the point of it not working. To add this started happening when I updated from 2.1.0 to 2.1.1.
> 
> I loaded Swatter to try and catch the error message and here's what I get:
> 
> Date: 2012-04-30 00:58:47
> ID: 1
> Error occured in: AddOn: !Swatter
> Count: ∞
> Message: Error: AddOn !Swatter attempted to call a forbidden function (UNKNOWN()) from a tainted execution path.
> ...

----------


## sheuron

> @Sheuron - Just downloaded a fresh "clean" install of PQR along with a fresh clean UI (dumped old cache, Interface and WTF folders) so again, like brand new. Setup my addons and for the most part everything works great. One problem is when I run the Feral Tank (believe it's Sheuron's) "xrnfera" is the name of the profile, when I go to target an attackable mob, I start getting a ton of error messages telling me to ignore or disable Bartender which it turn screws up PQR to the point of it not working. To add this started happening when I updated from 2.1.0 to 2.1.1.
> 
> I loaded Swatter to try and catch the error message and here's what I get:
> 
> Date: 2012-04-30 00:58:47
> ID: 1
> Error occured in: AddOn: !Swatter
> Count: ∞
> Message: Error: AddOn !Swatter attempted to call a forbidden function (UNKNOWN()) from a tainted execution path.
> ...


Your idea of fresh clean ui is having 14 addons? Try PQR without any addon, if work add addon one by one to find the conflict.

Every new version PQR is more sofisticated and susceptible to conflict with more things. If any one get errors or pqr stop working thing about what is diferent now, your feedback can help to avoid conflicts on future versions.

----------


## hbkx1

For Crystal_Tech everything I'm reading about demon and the pet swapping was based on Firelands patch and with tier 13 4piece set its hardly worth doing and only will give minimal dps increase

----------


## Bouter

@sheuron,

It's bartender 4

It say's

Bartender 4 has been blocked from an action
Only availeble to the blizzard ui.
you can disable this addon and reloadui.

Anyway to fix this?

Former realises didnt have this problem.

Regards

----------


## zeloch

@Sheuron

Do u plan do to DiscPVE profile?

----------


## Deva

> hey xelper if you're giving us angle to target, and distance to target, can you make a distance between any two units function?


onya, Xelper has stated that he plans to add the following eventually:
PQR_EnemiesAroundPlayer(yards)
PQR_EnemiesAroundTarget(yards)
PQR_FriendlyUnitsAroundPlayer(yards)
PQR_FriendlyUnitsAroundTarget(yards)

So... yes... just, eventually.

----------


## svs

Hey Bu_ba! Used ur latest Holy Pally profile (Holy Raid ver 1.6) in heroic DS. Hagara cleanse is simply amazing. Everything else also works pretty good except Holy Radiance.
It is in rotation (Holy Radiance Onya), but there was no single cast during whole raid. Could you please take a look?

----------


## Cyxi

@Sheuron

i've issues with arkinventory and the rogue combat.

The other addon i have are ACP,Recount and WIM, all the others are disabled

----------


## Cyxi

@Sheuron

i've issues with arkinventory and the rogue combat.

The other addon i have are ACP,Recount and WIM, all the others are disabled ( and Autolog )

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

@Sheuron - As I stated it's an error specifically with Bartender4 addon. I've gone thru and disabled all the addons EXCEPT Bartender and still have the same problem. Problem DOES go away if I use the default UI and nothing else. Again, this never used to be a problem prior to updating to 2.1.1 PQR and updating to your latest druid profiles and doesn't seem to occur with any other profiles. I use Boss's 7.3SD without any issues as well as your Fire Mage profile without any issues occuring with Bartender alone or with ALL of my addons enabled. 

It's something specific to your druid profile (both resto and feral) that doesn't seem to like Bartender4. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## dariusz

> @Sheuron - Just downloaded a fresh "clean" install of PQR along with a fresh clean UI (dumped old cache, Interface and WTF folders) so again, like brand new. Setup my addons and for the most part everything works great. One problem is when I run the Feral Tank (believe it's Sheuron's) "xrnfera" is the name of the profile, when I go to target an attackable mob, I start getting a ton of error messages telling me to ignore or disable Bartender which it turn screws up PQR to the point of it not working. To add this started happening when I updated from 2.1.0 to 2.1.1.
> 
> I loaded Swatter to try and catch the error message and here's what I get:
> 
> Date: 2012-04-30 00:58:47
> ID: 1
> Error occured in: AddOn: !Swatter
> Count: ∞
> Message: Error: AddOn !Swatter attempted to call a forbidden function (UNKNOWN()) from a tainted execution path.
> ...



i got the same issue with my rogue, its working fine without any add ons but as soon as i load one (even pqinterface or DBM) i get the error

----------


## Cyxi

@Sheuron

Finally i have to disable all addons

----------


## Xelper

> hey xelper if you're giving us angle to target, and distance to target, can you make a distance between any two units function?


Its not quite that easy. I do have some thoughts on this, though. 

For now I am going to leave it as is so I can verify there aren't any bugs with the new code, then when I verify that I will consider expanding it some more.

----------


## bu_ba_911

Thats... Strange lol

Have you toyed with the customization any? Because i assure you... HR casts for me :-/

Sent from my phone using Tapatalk

----------


## sheuron

Those having troubles with addons try this package

xrnPQRProfiles.zip

----------


## crystal_tech

simcraft still uses demon swaping for t13 heroic. and when i manually swap it adds 2k dps on my lock I think i have found a way to swap without it looping/recasting the same pet over and over.

----------


## Deva

> Hey Bu_ba! Used ur latest Holy Pally profile (Holy Raid ver 1.6) in heroic DS. Hagara cleanse is simply amazing. Everything else also works pretty good except Holy Radiance.
> It is in rotation (Holy Radiance Onya), but there was no single cast during whole raid. Could you please take a look?


svs: Open the Ability Editor, go to the -- Onya Target Finder -- ability, near the top, scroll to the bottom of the code, and where you see "Holy Radiance" in quotes, replace it with PQ_HolyRadiance. It should look like this when you change it:



```
and IsSpellInRange(PQ_HolyRadiance, member[i].name)
```

If you still get an error, or it doesn't cast at all, then it is a different problem than what I was thinking, but this may fix your problem.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> svs: Open the Ability Editor, go to the -- Onya Target Finder -- ability, near the top, scroll to the bottom of the code, and where you see "Holy Radiance" in quotes, replace it with PQ_HolyRadiance. It should look like this when you change it:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> and IsSpellInRange(PQ_HolyRadiance, member[i].name)
> ```
> 
> If you still get an error, or it doesn't cast at all, then it is a different problem than what I was thinking, but this may fix your problem.


i've made this change and reuploaded the newest version with a couple tiny minor tweaks as well

----------


## Xelper

EDIT: will update documentation when finished tonight  :Smile:

----------


## Bouter

Problem is still there.




> Those having troubles with addons try this package
> 
> xrnPQRProfiles.zip

----------


## hbkx1

> simcraft still uses demon swaping for t13 heroic. and when i manually swap it adds 2k dps on my lock I think i have found a way to swap without it looping/recasting the same pet over and over.


Oh awesome, yeah if it adds at least 2k then thats not a minimal increase lol....obviously I need to stick with simcraft and not the retards that think they know everything on the wow forums

----------


## ipass

> @sheuron,
> 
> It's bartender 4
> 
> It say's
> 
> Bartender 4 has been blocked from an action
> Only availeble to the blizzard ui.
> you can disable this addon and reloadui.
> ...


ADDONS I USE that Work With PQR!!
I use Dominoes ..kinda same thing almost...and no problems..
I know Poisoner/Masque and SexycoolDown have problems with PQR...
So i use Raven to Replace SexyCoolDown...

hope that helps

Ipass

----------


## Xelper

I use Bartender4, it works fine. Some people have addons that are doing things that they should not be doing, unless a profile creates functions that are also called by addons.... then the profile is doing something bad  :Smile:

----------


## Bouter

> I use Bartender4, it works fine. Some people have addons that are doing things that they should not be doing, unless a profile creates functions that are also called by addons.... then the profile is doing something bad


The problem is,
That my other profiles workes fine,

Only the mage profile's from sheuron doesnt work anymore with bartender.

They used to work before his last update.

----------


## Bottter

I have the same probs with sheuron profiles , i have deactivated lots of addons and now it works .

Only thing that causes error ist Elvui but the rotation works.

Sry for my bad english

----------


## firepong

> The problem is,
> That my other profiles workes fine,
> 
> Only the mage profile's from sheuron doesnt work anymore with bartender.
> 
> They used to work before his last update.





> I have the same probs with sheuron profiles , i have deactivated lots of addons and now it works .
> 
> Only thing that causes error ist Elvui but the rotation works.
> 
> Sry for my bad english


I don't see any problems in his Data file or the rotation. And yes, the rotation works for me with all the add-on's I have (about 50). The only thing I can think of that would potentially have a side effect on the profile running is the Locale part of the Data, but I seriously doubt it as hell, all add-on's have to call that if they are universal along all languages. I say repair your WoW install and see how that goes for you.

----------


## Bouter

I disabled all my addons exept bartender,
and this is the error i get.


Date: 2012-04-30 20:11:26
ID: 1
Error occured in: AddOn: Bartender4
Count: 1
Message: Error: AddOn Bartender4 attempted to call a forbidden function (UNKNOWN()) from a tainted execution path.
Debug:
[C]: ?
[C]: CastSpellByID()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:698: PQR_CastAbility()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:540: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:288:
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214
AddOns:
Swatter, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
Ace3, v
ACP, v3.3.17 
Bartender4, v4.4.20.1
Bartender4Dualspec, v
BlizRuntimeLib_enUS v4.3.4.40300 <eu>
(ck=9 :Cool: 


Old profile's of sheuron didnt have this problem.

I did a repair of wow and it didnt help.

gues there is sometho=ing in the new profile that wont work with bartender.

Would hate to lose that addon.
I love it

----------


## sheuron

Found the issue about bartender:

Those having problems using Bartender4 download profile again from my signature.

Last version I added a new feature "You can double click on any action button to insert one spell on your rotation", this was in conflict with Barterder because that addon hides default buttoms and use hiis own, never noticed about this because im using default blizzard ui.

So, now you can use Bartender or any addon that modify default ui, but the click to cast feature will only work with default ui.

----------


## Sharge

@Sheuron

It happened with DBM and Recount + bartender for me

----------


## sheuron

> @Sheuron
> 
> It happened with DBM and Recount + bartender for me


go go, download again goo.gl/rseZ0

----------


## sheuron

@xelper: thought you was getting same values for measure distances as me, nevermind about the map scale factor them.

----------


## Holobyte

Hey guys, I decided that my profiles are mature enough to be released.
Keep in mind that's the first release and it might have some bugs, altough I have been using them for a while and I'm pretty much satisfied.

The profiles contains rotations for:
- *Deathknight MasterFrost PvE*
- *Paladin Retribution PvE* 

Notes:
- Future releases will include AoE versions aswell.
- The ret pally rotation is optimized for toons with 2pT13 bonus and it's not based on EJ's since I find EJ's retri rotation not to be optimal.

Can't seem to find how to edit/create my signature so here's the link:
holobyte-pqr-profiles - Profiles for PQR Rotation Helper - Google Project Hosting

Credits go out to every PQR profile maker, they inspired me to create my profiles and their codes helped me figuring out how to create them.

_If you like my profiles please give rep as it will encourage me to continue working on them._

----------


## bobdibop

I've been searching for PvP shaman profiles using the thread tools but found more people requesting profiles than answers to those requests. I know that both Onya and Sheuron have shaman profiles, but they seem to be Pve oriented (I tried those and the ones linked on the first page in a few BGs and sometimes they didn't attack at all).

Anyone knows if we have any PvP profile, whether it's resto,elem or enhancement ?

----------


## leonel916

Can anyone tell me how to add an ability to someones profile?

----------


## hbkx1

Noob question for firepong but is kittycleave your single target boss rotation b/c i only see aoe and berserk aoe...or is that just pvp rotation and no pve one?

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

@Sheuron

Thanks, that fixed my problem too.  :Smile:

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> Hey guys, I decided that my profiles are mature enough to be released.
> Keep in mind that's the first release and it might have some bugs, altough I have been using them for a while and I'm pretty much satisfied.
> 
> The profiles contains rotations for:
> - *Deathknight MasterFrost PvE*
> - *Paladin Retribution PvE* 
> 
> Notes:
> - Future releases will include AoE versions aswell.
> ...


Yay more DK profiles  :Smile:  Just wondering if you could tell me what spec you have for masterfrost, reforging, ect. to get the most out of this. Thanks for releasing this. Rep+

----------


## sheuron

Done some cleanup on the healing engine and have new functionality



```
function CalculateHP(t)
  incomingheals = UnitGetIncomingHeals(t) and UnitGetIncomingHeals(t) or 0
  return 100 * ( UnitHealth(t) + incomingheals ) / UnitHealthMax(t)
end

function CanHeal(t)
  if UnitInRange(t) and UnitCanCooperate("player",t) and not UnitIsEnemy("player",t) 
  and not UnitIsCharmed(t) and not UnitIsDeadOrGhost(t) and not PQR_IsOutOfSight(t) 
  then return true end 
end

function HealEngine()
  members, group = { { Unit = "player", HP = CalculateHP("player") } }, { low = 0, tanks = { } } 
  group.type = GetNumRaidMembers() > 0 and "raid" or "party" 
  group.number = group.type == "raid" and GetNumRaidMembers() or GetNumPartyMembers() 
  for i=1,group.number do if CanHeal(group.type..i) then 
    local unit, hp = group.type..i, CalculateHP(group.type..i) 
    table.insert( members,{ Unit = unit, HP = hp } ) 
    if hp < 90 then group.low = group.low + 1 end 
    if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(unit) == "TANK" then table.insert(group.tanks,unit) end 
  end end 
  if group.type == "raid" and #members > 1 then table.remove(members,1) end 
  table.sort(members, function(x,y) return x.HP < y.HP end)
  local customtarget = CanHeal("target") and "target" or CanHeal("mouseover") and GetMouseFocus() ~= WorldFrame and "mouseover" 
  if customtarget then table.sort(members, function(x) return UnitIsUnit(customtarget,x.Unit) end) end 
end

HealEngine()
```

How to use this?

Paste on a new ability at top of your rotation,

What i get?

Now every time rotation loops you get 2 updated tables with group information.

"members" table contain all players in range ordered by lowest hp to top
example: members[1].Unit is the player on your group with lowest hp and members[1].HP is his current HP percentage

"group" table contain some useful information

group.low return number of players in range below 90% hp
If group.low > 5 then (use the healing aoe spell) end

group.type return if you are in a raid or party group

group.number return the size of your group

group.tanks is a table of players which role is set to tank
example: 
#group.tanks return the number of tanks in range on your group
for i=1,#group.tanks do (if group.tanks[i] dont have renew buff do it) end

----------


## derfred

> Hey guys, I decided that my profiles are mature enough to be released.Keep in mind that's the first release and it might have some bugs, altough I have been using them for a while and I'm pretty much satisfied.
> 
> 
> The profiles contains rotations for:
> - Deathknight MasterFrost PvE
> - Paladin Retribution PvE 
> 
> 
> Notes:
> ...


Just tried it on dummy, doesnt attack at all, only pop pillar of frost

----------


## Chicotheman

You guys have convinced me to take up profile creation. This will be a fun side project! Any profiles that are in dire need? Plan on making some boss specific changes to the existing warlock profile, but other then that, not sure what to start with.

----------


## 5pArxz

> You guys have convinced me to take up profile creation. This will be a fun side project! Any profiles that are in dire need? Plan on making some boss specific changes to the existing warlock profile, but other then that, not sure what to start with.


Some Sub Rogue Rotations ( pvp ) and Elemental and Resto Shaman ( pvp )

I'm unsure of exactly what can be done dev side with PQR but i for damn sure know 1 thing if we can get awesome pvp rotations it would be epic! 

it's one thing killing a boss and following a rotation, it's another keeping your cool and focus in pvp

Is it possible to make a complete pvp profile, based on basic scenarios ? for instance if you get total CC lockout cast pvp trink or when you get warrior spinning the crap out of you dismantle ?

Is this possible ?

----------


## Chicotheman

> Some Sub Rogue Rotations ( pvp ) and Elemental and Resto Shaman ( pvp )
> 
> I'm unsure of exactly what can be done dev side with PQR but i for damn sure know 1 thing if we can get awesome pvp rotations it would be epic! 
> 
> it's one thing killing a boss and following a rotation, it's another keeping your cool and focus in pvp
> 
> Is it possible to make a complete pvp profile, based on basic scenarios ? for instance if you get total CC lockout cast pvp trink or when you get warrior spinning the crap out of you dismantle ?
> 
> Is this possible ?


Will have to do some research on this, since things like bladestorm don't get you a debuff, however neither does ultraxion hour of twilight, so it may be possible, or I could check if anyone in the arena frames has the bladestorm buff, and you are in melee range, I'll do some research on it and get started, I'll start with sub rogue. I'm sorta new to LUA, but not coding, and it seems simple enough to catch on to, once I get familiar with all the different things I should be able to really get into making a good profile.

----------


## Xelper

*PQR 2.1.3 BETA - PROFILE DEVELOPERS ONLY*
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR...R213_BETAg.zip
*If using a previous 213 beta you must restart your WoW*

Removed PQR_BehindTarget, PQR_FacingTarget and replaced them with something better.

PQR_UnitInfo(unitID or GUID) - Returns the following: X,Y,Z,R,Type (3 = Unit, 4 = Player), and TargetGUID of the specified unit/GUID.
PQR_UnitFacing(unitCheck, unitTarget, degrees) - Is the check unit facing the target unit? Returns true or false. If degrees is set to true this function will return the number of degrees the unit is compared to the facing of the other unit. You can also set degrees to a number for a smaller or larger 'cone' in front of the unitCheck unit. Default is 180.
PQR_UnitDistance(unit1, unit2) - Returns the distance in yards from unit1 center to the center of the unit2's hitbox. A players hitbox is about 3 yards, so a 40 yard spell can actually be cast when this returns 43... I am looking into taking this into consideration somehow. Accepts both GUID and unitID
Examples:

PQR_UnitFacing("player", "target") - Is the player facing the target?
PQR_UnitFacing("target", "player") - Is the player behind the target?
PQR_UnitFacing("player", "boss1") - Is the player facing the boss1 unit?
It also accepts GUIDs, so:
PQR_UnitFacing("target", UnitGUID("player")) - Same as above "behind" example.

Yes, this works for all unit IDs and known GUIDs and is 'instant' unlike previous iterations.

----------


## lawlmoto

All that is very easy to do. Just make a table of what you'd like to trinket, and check for trinket cd. For blade storm just check for the buff.

----------


## 5pArxz

> Will have to do some research on this, since things like bladestorm don't get you a debuff, however neither does ultraxion hour of twilight, so it may be possible, or I could check if anyone in the arena frames has the bladestorm buff, and you are in melee range, I'll do some research on it and get started, I'll start with sub rogue.


It would be Much appreciated for sub rouge willing to pay for decent Arena profile :P i'm currently using PQR in raids just cuz i'm lazy and don't wanne spam buttons just wanne get stuffz lolz, but i was thinking about this during an arena match today, most of the time i have a healer or caster on focus and it he would cast i would use my focus blind or cb transfer shadow step kidney shot macro, things like that would be awesome if the bot can pickup that the focus target is casting then blind him for instance or if blind is on cd shadow step kidney him, just this alone will have a huge advantage over other players because you won't need to focus on your focused target as well as what you are doing  :Smile: 

I wish i knew how to make profiles in such complex ways i would take the time to do so :P

Looking forward to what you can come up with  :Smile:

----------


## 5pArxz

> All that is very easy to do. Just make a table of what you'd like to trinket, and check for trinket cd. For blade storm just check for the buff.


Is it possible to detect what an enemy player is doing ? like casting a heal ? i see on ultraxion that it detects when boss starts cast ( from my understanding then press "specific button" )\\

----------


## 5pArxz

> Is it possible to detect what an enemy player is doing ? like casting a heal ? i see on ultraxion that it detects when boss starts cast ( from my understanding then press "specific button" )\\


Apologies for my stupidity i forgot to add detect what a focused target is doing not an targeted target ( so if i have a target on focus ) and busy nuking another target

----------


## Chicotheman

> All that is very easy to do. Just make a table of what you'd like to trinket, and check for trinket cd. For blade storm just check for the buff.


Yeah, I figured it had to be.

----------


## Holobyte

> Yay more DK profiles  Just wondering if you could tell me what spec you have for masterfrost, reforging, ect. to get the most out of this. Thanks for releasing this. Rep+


The spec is the same as the one EJ's recomends for masterfrost. My personal spec is a variant of that one, tho. Since I only do Heroic DS on my DK and theres nothing to interrupt in there but the "eyes" on zon'ozz encounter, I skip Endless Winter and put 1 more point on both Runic Power Mastery and Icy Reach.
Stat weights are the same as of EJ's: "Strength > Expertise to cap > Hit to soft cap > Mastery > Haste > Crit. 
My DK is ranked in the top100 of most DS heroic parses on WoL, always using this rotation and spec.




> Just tried it on dummy, doesnt attack at all, only pop pillar of frost


I think i know why... after PoF I cast Blood Fury, an Orc racial. Your toon is probably not an Orc so the rotation hangs. Gotta check if the spell is known before cast it.
Will fix and update it on google code.
Same goes to blood tap... some builds do not have it (altough it's not recomended not having it).

----------


## Xelper

*Reposting on this page so it isn't missed.

PQR 2.1.3 BETA - PROFILE DEVELOPERS ONLY*
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR...R213_BETAg.zip
*If using a previous 213 beta you must restart your WoW*

Removed PQR_BehindTarget, PQR_FacingTarget and replaced them with something better.

PQR_UnitInfo(unitID or GUID) - Returns the following: X,Y,Z,R,Type (3 = Unit, 4 = Player), and TargetGUID of the specified unit/GUID.
PQR_UnitFacing(unitCheck, unitTarget, degrees) - Is the check unit facing the target unit? Returns true or false. If degrees is set to true this function will return the number of degrees the unit is compared to the facing of the other unit. You can also set degrees to a number for a smaller or larger 'cone' in front of the unitCheck unit. Default is 180.
PQR_UnitDistance(unit1, unit2) - Returns the distance in yards from unit1 center to the center of the unit2's hitbox. A players hitbox is about 3 yards, so a 40 yard spell can actually be cast when this returns 43... I am looking into taking this into consideration somehow. Accepts both GUID and unitID
Examples:

PQR_UnitFacing("player", "target") - Is the player facing the target?
PQR_UnitFacing("target", "player") - Is the player behind the target?
PQR_UnitFacing("player", "boss1") - Is the player facing the boss1 unit?
It also accepts GUIDs, so:
PQR_UnitFacing("target", UnitGUID("player")) - Same as above "behind" example.

Yes, this works for all unit IDs and known GUIDs and is 'instant' unlike previous iterations. 

If there are no bugs ill post this on the updater.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> *Reposting on this page so it isn't missed.
> 
> PQR 2.1.3 BETA - PROFILE DEVELOPERS ONLY*


Finally got time to test this  :Big Grin: 

will report back if I have any problems or suggestions... if not all went well XD!!!

----------


## lawlmoto

> Is it possible to detect what an enemy player is doing ? like casting a heal ? i see on ultraxion that it detects when boss starts cast ( from my understanding then press "specific button" )\\


Yes, you can listen for events, check UnitCastingInfo("target") UnitChannelInfo("target") etc.

UnitChannelInfo - World of Warcraft Programming: A Guide and Reference for Creating WoW Addons

Lots of api documentation on the net. You can look at wow addons, or other profiles as well.

----------


## Andilizer

> The spec is the same as the one EJ's recomends for masterfrost. My personal spec is a variant of that one, tho. Since I only do Heroic DS on my DK and theres nothing to interrupt in there but the "eyes" on zon'ozz encounter, I skip Endless Winter and put 1 more point on both Runic Power Mastery and Icy Reach.
> Stat weights are the same as of EJ's: "Strength > Expertise to cap > Hit to soft cap > Mastery > Haste > Crit. 
> My DK is ranked in the top100 of most DS heroic parses on WoL, always using this rotation and spec.
> 
> 
> I think i know why... after PoF I cast Blood Fury, an Orc racial. Your toon is probably not an Orc so the rotation hangs. Gotta check if the spell is known before cast it.
> Will fix and update it on google code.
> Same goes to blood tap... some builds do not have it (altough it's not recomended not having it).


I look forward to testing this on HSpine and HMadness once your changes have been implemented. I will also provide a parse with my results.

----------


## abndrew82

Not sure if possible, but figure worth asking

Anybody know the Item ID of the Flag in Eye of the Storm. Working on the Childrens Week Achieve, and was thinking that it may be possible to adopt the Auto Gathering of Eggs that was posted here during the easter event. To click the flag if it spawns, to maybe help my chance of getting the fastest click and knocking out the achieve.

Or even guidance as to how to get that info.

Thanks

----------


## gamingjunkie

> I've been searching for PvP shaman profiles using the thread tools but found more people requesting profiles than answers to those requests. I know that both Onya and Sheuron have shaman profiles, but they seem to be Pve oriented (I tried those and the ones linked on the first page in a few BGs and sometimes they didn't attack at all).
> 
> Anyone knows if we have any PvP profile, whether it's resto,elem or enhancement ?


I use Sheuron's resto profile for PVP as well as Kezzin86's Resto, although I uncheck the option that requires combat. I always end up top 3 no matter what. They both work very well. I have been searching for designated PVP profiles as well and not coming up with much for shamans. If I do find something I will make sure I let you know.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Not sure if possible, but figure worth asking
> 
> Anybody know the Item ID of the Flag in Eye of the Storm. Working on the Childrens Week Achieve, and was thinking that it may be possible to adopt the Auto Gathering of Eggs that was posted here during the easter event. To click the flag if it spawns, to maybe help my chance of getting the fastest click and knocking out the achieve.
> 
> Or even guidance as to how to get that info.
> 
> Thanks


InteractUnit("The Name of the Flag")

Heads up, If you have a weak team it's easier killing the EFC while he is running to a base as everyone is just sitting in mid.

----------


## sheuron

Didnt found any bug with new functions, now i can delete a bunch of lines on my lua file used to measure distances. This is an example how easy is now to write the chain heal code



```
if not UnitsClose then 
  function UnitsClose(t) 
    local n = -1
    for i=1,#members do
      if PQR_UnitDistance(t,members[i].Unit) < 12.5 and members[i].HP < 95 then n = n + 1 end
    end 
    return n
  end
end

if members[1].HP < 95 
and UnitsClose(members[1].Unit) > 1
then
  PQR_CustomTarget = members[1].Unit
  return true
end
```

EDIT: Found one bug, PQR_UnitInfo seem only return correct UnitGUID when target is player, other targets always return "0x0000000000"

----------


## crystal_tech

woot another person to take on the challenge that is warlock. Demo is done so later tomorrow i'll be releasing it. Destro will come soon after.

side note my rogue profiles use PQR_isBehind() and if xelper removed that with a new version ( isfacing() or something like that) my rogue profiles will need to be tweaked and i'll tweak it once xelper pushes as everyone use.

----------


## crystal_tech

> *Reposting on this page so it isn't missed.
> 
> PQR 2.1.3 BETA - PROFILE DEVELOPERS ONLY*
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR...R213_BETAg.zip
> *If using a previous 213 beta you must restart your WoW*
> 
> Removed PQR_BehindTarget, PQR_FacingTarget and replaced them with something better.
> 
> PQR_UnitInfo(unitID or GUID) - Returns the following: X,Y,Z,R,Type (3 = Unit, 4 = Player), and TargetGUID of the specified unit/GUID.
> ...


so if PQR_UnitFacing("target", "player") - Is the player behind the target

then

if not PQR_UnitFacing("target", "player") - would be the same as PQR_UnitFacing("player", "target")

----------


## sheuron

> woot another person to take on the challenge that is warlock. Demo is done so later tomorrow i'll be releasing it. Destro will come soon after.
> 
> side note my rogue profiles use PQR_isBehind() and if xelper removed that with a new version ( isfacing() or something like that) my rogue profiles will need to be tweaked and i'll tweak it once xelper pushes as everyone use.


Xelper didnt removed PQR_NotBehindTarget() is probably what you using now on your rogue profile

----------


## crystal_tech

> Xelper didnt removed PQR_NotBehindTarget() is probably what you using now on your rogue profile



Reposting on this page so it isn't missed.

PQR 2.1.3 BETA - PROFILE DEVELOPERS ONLY
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR...R213_BETAg.zip
If using a previous 213 beta you must restart your WoW

*Removed PQR_BehindTarget, PQR_FacingTarget and replaced them with something better.*

might be wrong running on one hour sleep here from a day ago.

----------


## Xelper

That was a new function that I removed that was just in earlier versions of 213...ill leave PQR_NotBehindTarget for compatibility.

----------


## sheuron

Is posible PQR_UnitInfo show if target guid is dead or alive and have a table populated with all known guids around?

More ideas:
+ Known the postion of nearby mines, herbs
+ Known when fishing bobber catch a fish and interact with the object

----------


## gh0st89

Hi I would like to request some leveling profiles if any one has any thx.

----------


## Kinkeh

> Hey guys, I decided that my profiles are mature enough to be released.
> Keep in mind that's the first release and it might have some bugs, altough I have been using them for a while and I'm pretty much satisfied.
> 
> The profiles contains rotations for:
> - *Deathknight MasterFrost PvE*
> - *Paladin Retribution PvE* 
> 
> Notes:
> - Future releases will include AoE versions aswell.
> ...


Ilvl 401 masterfrost dk, I'll be giving your profile a looksie. I've been using bbatatos' profile(have had quite a few good ranking parses), curious as to what if any difference these two will do.  :Smile:

----------


## kclux

> That was a new function that I removed that was just in earlier versions of 213...ill leave PQR_NotBehindTarget for compatibility.


Wasn't the old PQR_NotBehindTarget a bit unreliable because of the way it determined if you are behind the target? If I remember correct ( sorry if I am wrong it is been a while now since you added that function ) you were relying on a screen error message when trying to use an ability that you can only use from behind, like Backstab and because of that it did not really work to well when you changed a lot from back to front and to back again.

So as I understand it, the new function should improve that greatly?!

Again sorry if I am wrong with the way the old function works, I just have that info in my mind that it was working like that.

----------


## frII

A strange bug with ElvUI.
Starting the rotations a window popup(in WOW) that saying-An addon trying to use fuction that available only for Blizz interface.And rotation is stopping.Without Elv everething is fine and with other GUI too.

----------


## Discipline

How do I check if an object is present?

----------


## Hoblerhans

> A strange bug with ElvUI.
> Starting the rotations a window popup(in WOW) that saying-An addon trying to use fuction that available only for Blizz interface.And rotation is stopping.Without Elv everething is fine and with other GUI too.


Same issues here...deactivating elvui solves the problem...but standart ui looks...hmmmm...shitty^^


btw. redownload sheurons profiles...he fixed the problem^^

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

@sheuron THank you so much for addressing the Bartender4 addon problem with your profiles. I haven't had a chance to test since servers are currently down for maintenance but I greatly appreciate you getting this fixed so quickly. I'll plus rep you again as soon as it allows me to.

----------


## averykey

I want to start making profiles, Can anyone point me in the right direction to start?

I have experience in Java.

----------


## vieviurka

> A strange bug with ElvUI.
> Starting the rotations a window popup(in WOW) that saying-An addon trying to use fuction that available only for Blizz interface.And rotation is stopping.Without Elv everething is fine and with other GUI too.


Same bug with Bartender addon (using latest Sheuron profile (120427)). Disabling addon solves the problem.

----------


## treake

> Same bug with Bartender addon (using latest Sheuron profile (120427)). Disabling addon solves the problem.


In *LATEST* profiles this problem fixed. Please,re-download.

----------


## Holobyte

> I look forward to testing this on HSpine and HMadness once your changes have been implemented. I will also provide a parse with my results.


Hmm, depending or your entire group DPS I would not recomend using it on Heroic Spine since it pops your cooldowns on cooldown (cds on cd... poetic).




> Ilvl 401 masterfrost dk, I'll be giving your profile a looksie. I've been using bbatatos' profile(have had quite a few good ranking parses), curious as to what if any difference these two will do.


Probably very few. Masterfrost priority rotation is very tight and there's not much room (if any) for variations. This masterforst rotation I put together is much more a customization with small optimizations, but I really like the results.

The ret pally rotation is the one I'm most proud of. I'm eager to get feedback from it.

-----------------------------

Just updated google code with the new version. 
Changes:



> Fixed bug when toon is not an Orc.
> Improved use of racial cooldowns. Now it also pops Berserking (troll racial).


Go grab it: holobyte-pqr-profiles - Profiles for PQR Rotation Helper - Google Project Hosting

----------


## supermann

@Mentally/Bubba (Nova Team)

First: awesome work with your fleet of profiles.
But second: In advanced Modus of the Nova Shadow PvE profile, the profile (testing it @ LFR] stopped after a few rounds, in debug it writes "Set recast delay for Mindblast...", and then it only casts MB.
Test it a few times, everytime the same issue.
Maybe u can fix this ?




> <PQR Debug> [MS/MB] Mind Blast (Opener) (Nova [Shadow PvE]) returned true. Executing ability.
> <PQR Debug> Casting [MS/MB] Mind Blast (Opener) (Nova [Shadow PvE]) (Mind Blast) on target
> <PQR Debug> [MS/MB] Mind Blast (Opener) (Nova [Shadow PvE]) returned true. Executing ability.
> <PQR Debug> Casting [MS/MB] Mind Blast (Opener) (Nova [Shadow PvE]) (Mind Blast) on target
> <PQR Debug> [MS/MB] Mind Blast (Opener) (Nova [Shadow PvE]) returned true. Executing ability.
> <PQR Debug> Casting [MS/MB] Mind Blast (Opener) (Nova [Shadow PvE]) (Mind Blast) on target
> <PQR Debug> SetRecastDelay called for Mind Blast

----------


## Xelper

> Is posible PQR_UnitInfo show if target guid is dead or alive and have a table populated with all known guids around?
> 
> More ideas:
> + Known the postion of nearby mines, herbs
> + Known when fishing bobber catch a fish and interact with the object


Mines and Herbs will need to wait, but I have some thoughts on this. 

I plan to add hostile/friendly/neutral and alive/dead to the table which is currently pom[GUID][1-6] so... pom[UnitGUID("player")][1] will return the X of the player. The relation is a bit harder to do than other things which is why this will probably be in 2.1.4 rather than the 2.1.3 release.

Only thing is the pom is not auto-populated, it is populated on demand (up to once every 50ms). PQR_UnitInfo() 'pulses' the ObjectManager when it is called. I will create a PQR_PulseObjectManager() function to do this.

----------


## blamani

Are there plans to support the mop beta with rotations?

----------


## averykey

> Hmm, depending or your entire group DPS I would not recomend using it on Heroic Spine since it pops your cooldowns on cooldown (cds on cd... poetic).
> 
> 
> Probably very few. Masterfrost priority rotation is very tight and there's not much room (if any) for variations. This masterforst rotation I put together is much more a customization with small optimizations, but I really like the results.
> 
> The ret pally rotation is the one I'm most proud of. I'm eager to get feedback from it.
> 
> -----------------------------
> 
> ...


Will give feedback on ret when servers come up, I looked at it and you don't have an aoe aspect to your profile, everything else looks very well done.

Some things you can add.

Gotak - Checks for boss abilitys/phases, aw/zeal after it has been up for 10 seconds, when aw/zeal/goatk have 1min left on the third cd pop, wait a few seconds and pop them all again. - most time consuming.

Range checks on aow/judge/crusader, make sure it skips over aow if not in line of sight, or use some kind of change direction method. - simple

Xelper made distance from mob I think? Could code that in for cons/hw - maybe simple.

toggleable aoe/single - simple.

edit: glad you added in hoj, I haven't made the effort to learn lua yet and I needed a good hoj spell for xelpers profile.

Rep+

----------


## Holobyte

Xelper, would you consider releasing PQR 2.0 source code to the public? I'm a .net dev so I would love to peek under the hood.




> Mines and Herbs will need to wait, but I have some thoughts on this.


Please don't go that way... I would hate to see blizzard getting mad on PQR.

----------


## MastaRage

> Are there plans to support the mop beta with rotations?


A lot of the main profile dev's are already in the process of making some.

----------


## Holobyte

> Will give feedback on ret when servers come up, I looked at it and you don't have an aoe aspect to your profile, everything else looks very well done.
> 
> Some things you can add.
> 
> Gotak - Checks for boss abilitys/phases, aw/zeal after it has been up for 10 seconds, when aw/zeal/goatk have 1min left on the third cd pop, wait a few seconds and pop them all again. - most time consuming.
> 
> Range checks on aow/judge/crusader, make sure it skips over aow if not in line of sight, or use some kind of change direction method. - simple
> 
> Xelper made distance from mob I think? Could code that in for cons/hw - maybe simple.
> ...


Toggleable AoE on profiles is on it's way.  :Smile: 
I don't like to pop long cooldowns like GoAK automatically. I would have to make too many checks (boss habilities, boss phases, fight duration, lust, AW+Zeal CDs, etc). Maybe I can create the ability but not include it in the rotation, like I did with ExtraActionButton1, so it becomes optional.
Yes, Xelper is cooking some nice new stuff for profile developers, I'll make sure to make use of them as soon as it's out of beta.

----------


## frII

> Same issues here...deactivating elvui solves the problem...but standart ui looks...hmmmm...shitty^^
> 
> 
> btw. redownload sheurons profiles...he fixed the problem^^


Thanks a lot!

----------


## sheuron

> Xelper, would you consider releasing PQR 2.0 source code to the public? I'm a .net dev so I would love to peek under the hood.
> 
> 
> Please don't go that way... I would hate to see blizzard getting mad on PQR.


Do you think PQR have any kind of immunity on blizzard side because actually only can be used to autoclick spells? the auto interrupt is reason enought to ban this.

----------


## Holobyte

No, I don't think it's immune. But you have to agree with me when I say that it is not on blizzard's most wanted list.
I just feel that as soon as PQR starts automating gathering/crafting/movement/etc blizzard will turn it's red eye towards it.
Besides, that's not really PQR's original intent. Not that the tool shouldn't evolve, I just don't think that's the right direction.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Xelper, would you consider releasing PQR 2.0 source code to the public? I'm a .net dev so I would love to peek under the hood.


No, PQR should not go open source.

----------


## sheuron

> No, I don't think it's immune. But you have to agree with me when I say that it is not on blizzard's most wanted list.
> I just feel that as soon as PQR starts automating gathering/crafting/movement/etc blizzard will turn it's red eye towards it.
> Besides, that's not really PQR's original intent. Not that the tool shouldn't evolve, I just don't think that's the right direction.


There is not a most wanted list, the only reason PQR keep working after 10 months is because blizzard still dont know how to block it. The next smart move on blizzard side should be to fix current exploits on MoP release.

----------


## Holobyte

> There is not a most wanted list, the only reason PQR keep working after 10 months is because blizzard still dont know how to block it. The smart move on blizzard side should be to block current exploits on MoP release.


Well... they can also do the same thing they did with PiroxBot. 
And I really think that PQR does not bothers Blizzard as much as other tools like HB. And that's because of the fact that PQR does not affects WoW's economy. They way I see things, the moment PQR starts doing it, Blizzard will take some action.

----------


## ipass

hello

if i wanted to use middle mousebutton to this what would i change?

if IsRightControlKeyDown() and UnitBuffID("player", 77769) == nil then
return true
elseif IsRightShiftKeyDown() and UnitBuffID("player", 77769) == nil then
return true
end



is it ..if IsMiddleMouseButton?
thanks

ipass

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

@Sheuron

Just did Ultraxion on LFR, not long after the fight started I get the error again. Same thing happening with druid. Was working ok up until now.

Even when I leave the raid, I can't use shit to heal again (same as before)

----------


## sheuron

> hello
> 
> if i wanted to use middle mousebutton to this what would i change?
> 
> if IsRightControlKeyDown() and UnitBuffID("player", 77769) == nil then
> return true
> elseif IsRightShiftKeyDown() and UnitBuffID("player", 77769) == nil then
> return true
> end
> ...


IsMouseButtonDown(3)

----------


## sheuron

> @Sheuron
> 
> Just did Ultraxion on LFR, not long after the fight started I get the error again. Same thing happening with druid. Was working ok up until now.
> 
> Even when I leave the raid, I can't use shit to heal again (same as before)


Next time that happend type



```
/console reloadui
```

and use hotkey to enable rotation again.

I need to know if the conflict is persistent or happend randomly. Only way to fix it is to replicate a situation where always gives error.

----------


## lawlmoto

> There is not a most wanted list, the only reason PQR keep working after 10 months is because blizzard still dont know how to block it. The next smart move on blizzard side should be to fix current exploits on MoP release.


They could query for the presence of certain variables

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> Next time that happend type
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> /console reloadui
> ```
> 
> and use hotkey to enable rotation again.
> ...


I reloaded ui as soon as it happened that time. Even exited the game an re-entered, still the same error in the raid. I'm wondering if it has something to do with the Button on Ultraxion. I don't think I received the error until the button popped up. I'm just guessing. I will be doing a normal ds run later so I'll try replicate the error then.

----------


## mrleo

hi can anybody upload a good balance profile? spams moonfire if ur moving and normal rotation if u are standing

----------


## saga3180

@Holobyte +rep I love your ret pve profile!!!!
Its topping numbers

----------


## Holobyte

> @Holobyte +rep I love your ret pve profile!!!!
> Its topping numbers


Glad you liked!  :Smile: 

I had some old ret pally profiles laying around and mine outdpsed them by at least 5k. Haven't compared against more current profiles tho (dunno even if there's one in active development). As I stated before, EJ's priority rotation for ret pally is outdated so I spent some time doing some sims and came up with this rotation.

----------


## sheuron

> I reloaded ui as soon as it happened that time. Even exited the game an re-entered, still the same error in the raid. I'm wondering if it has something to do with the Button on Ultraxion. I don't think I received the error until the button popped up. I'm just guessing. I will be doing a normal ds run later so I'll try replicate the error then.


Just did Ultraxion with bartender enabled and didnt got any error

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Glad you liked! 
> 
> I had some old ret pally profiles laying around and mine outdpsed them by at least 5k. Haven't compared against more current profiles tho (dunno even if there's one in active development). As I stated before, EJ's priority rotation for ret pally is outdated so I spent some time doing some sims and came up with this rotation.


In your actions for Crusader Strike and Templars Verdict you are requesting /stackattack, when Crusader Strike already activates the auto attack. As well as spamming the use of slots 10, 13, 14. Why wouldn't you just have an ability to handle this on its own and not spam the error text?

Also I would like to point out that Xelper is using the current Simcraft profile and waiting on Crusader Strike (if time is available) before using Holy Wrath and Consecration, you should take a look at that as it helps during high haste for more dps.

Overall your code looks well put together, easy to decipher, and much better than the other profiles I have seen.

----------


## expunge

> Glad you liked! 
> 
> I had some old ret pally profiles laying around and mine outdpsed them by at least 5k. Haven't compared against more current profiles tho (dunno even if there's one in active development). As I stated before, EJ's priority rotation for ret pally is outdated so I spent some time doing some sims and came up with this rotation.


Strange, whenever I use your profile I lag out completely. When I use Xelper's I'm fine. I'll have to take a look at see what's up.

----------


## sheuron

This may help those starting his own profiles:

PQR_Reference.lua

- Copy the file on PQR Data directory
- While you are on PQR Ability Editor, click on Lua File Editor, select PQR_Reference.lua, and you get fast access to all pqr functions.

----------


## ipass

> IsMouseButtonDown(3)


thanks Sheuron

Ipass

----------


## drewdenman

@buba, your Paladin Rotation spits out constant LUA errors, roughly 20 a second. Had to revert back to the .zip in your signature and it is really old it looks like.

----------


## bu_ba_911

Interesting... If you use svn you can actually revert to the previous revision using the repo browser. 

Can you pm me the error by any chance? 

Sent from my phone using Tapatalk

----------


## drewdenman

> Interesting... If you use svn you can actually revert to the previous revision using the repo browser. 
> 
> Can you pm me the error by any chance? 
> 
> Sent from my phone using Tapatalk


http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/7032/bubbaerror.jpg

Going back from 233 (current rev) and testing.

Went back all the way to 225 revision and still get the LUA errors. Hopefully something in that screenshot tells you what the problem might be?

----------


## Chicotheman

> This may help those starting his own profiles:
> 
> PQR_Reference.lua
> 
> - Copy the file on PQR Data directory
> - While you are on PQR Ability Editor, click on Lua File Editor, select PQR_Reference.lua, and you get fast access to all pqr functions.


Thank you so much! This is beyond helpful!

----------


## firepong

> http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/7032/bubbaerror.jpg
> 
> Going back from 233 (current rev) and testing.
> 
> Went back all the way to 225 revision and still get the LUA errors. Hopefully something in that screenshot tells you what the problem might be?


I must have an old version. If he has added Shueron's code into his latest profiles, mine doesnt have it  :Big Grin:  Anyways, my guess, maybe has something to do with the pet healing engine. Not 100% sure though.

----------


## Deva

> http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/7032/bubbaerror.jpg
> 
> Going back from 233 (current rev) and testing.
> 
> Went back all the way to 225 revision and still get the LUA errors. Hopefully something in that screenshot tells you what the problem might be?


Open the rotation editor, select the holy profile, then click Download Update. It looks like you're missing the data file.

----------


## imdasandman

> This may help those starting his own profiles:
> 
> PQR_Reference.lua
> 
> - Copy the file on PQR Data directory
> - While you are on PQR Ability Editor, click on Lua File Editor, select PQR_Reference.lua, and you get fast access to all pqr functions.


this is awesome thanks man

----------


## hbkx1

Can't wait for Crystal_Tech's demo so excited lol

----------


## blacknightlll

hey BuBa minor change to monk on beta. Spinning Crane Kick no longer costs 2 Chi and costs Mana/Energy instead

----------


## bu_ba_911

I'll be looking back into monks after my work schedule calms down and I feel monks are a little more stable  :Stick Out Tongue:  i still haven't finished fluxflux request and I actually think having that as an option is a good idea. But live servers have my attention more atm 

Sent from my phone using Tapatalk

----------


## bgr

Final exams are over! I'll have some free time to play around with this at last. I appreciate the hard work on the profiles. Thank you to all.

----------


## discobob

Xelper, just curious if you know what the cause of this is maybe. This is related to the beta IsFacing. i'm currently trying it out with dragon's breath, and it works, but i also get the type of fps tear when there is incorrect code, is this because it is spam updating? or am i just doing something with the code wrong. thanks.




> if not CantMove("target") 
> and CheckInteractDistance("target", 3) == 1 
> and PQR_UnitFacing("player", "target", 90) == true
> then return true end

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

@Sheuron -

Ok, downloaded your updated zip to no avail. I'm now getting error messages when attempting to switch from single target to AOE target mode. I even disabled ALL my addons minus swatter to catch the bug and here's what I'm getting now. On a side note, again with just Bartender loaded, it still seems to be having the same issues but below is a new one. Please help. thanks

Date: 2012-05-01 18:25:33
ID: 1
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string "if IsRightControlKeyDown() and ( not rightk..."] line 7:
attempt to index global 'xrn' (a nil value)
Debug:
[C]: ?
[string "if IsRightControlKeyDown() and ( not rightk..."]:7: ?()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:755: PQR_NextAbility()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:531: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:288:
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214
AddOns:
Swatter, v3.2.4 (<%codename%>)
BlizRuntimeLib_enUS v4.3.4.40300 <us>
(ck=49)

----------


## sheuron

> @Sheuron -
> 
> Ok, downloaded your updated zip to no avail. I'm now getting error messages when attempting to switch from single target to AOE target mode. I even disabled ALL my addons minus swatter to catch the bug and here's what I'm getting now. On a side note, again with just Bartender loaded, it still seems to be having the same issues but below is a new one. Please help. thanks
> 
> Date: 2012-05-01 18:25:33
> ID: 1
> Error occured in: Global
> Count: 1
> Message: [string "if IsRightControlKeyDown() and ( not rightk..."] line 7:
> ...


You using old data file.

----------


## phantom325

This can't be right. On my level 84 warrior (303 ilvl), I am only pulling 2.5k DPs as Arms (good weapon/gear) using Bossqwerty's profile for arms PvE DPS. Is it supposed to be this low?
EDIT: Woops, I was in my Fury spec ;/. I'm now pulling 9k DPS, so thanks :P

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

Well I'm really confused because I'm downloaded your latest zip and overwrote all the old files (including the data folder). I'll try again, thanks.

----------


## sheuron

> Xelper, just curious if you know what the cause of this is maybe. This is related to the beta IsFacing. i'm currently trying it out with dragon's breath, and it works, but i also get the type of fps tear when there is incorrect code, is this because it is spam updating? or am i just doing something with the code wrong. thanks.


Seem the new functions are heavy to system


```
debugprofilestart()
PQR_UnitInfo("player") 
print(debugprofilestop())
```

Maybe need delay it a bit. i would suggest this

PQR_UnitInfo(unit,milliseconds) - Query info about unit and return same values if try to query again before (milliseconds) has passed.

Ex: PQR_UnitInfo("player",500)

----------


## NubSalsa

Hi, 

Might be a dumb question .. I just opened up MOP beta.. it updated .. When I launch PQR I get "Edit Mode (No Bot Functionality) " 

Am I doing something wrong?

Windows 7, latest beta build, V2.1.1 of PQR 

Thanks a bunch

----------


## Xelper

> Seem the new functions are heavy to system
> 
> 
> ```
> debugprofilestart()
> PQR_UnitInfo("player") 
> print(debugprofilestop())
> ```
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know it can be resource intensive... I am working on a few things to minimize it... It depends where you are and how many units are loaded. 

I will likely move the refresh up to 100-150 at least.... and allow it to be controlled with a global variable.

----------


## BHLDepression

Anyone have a prospecting profile? onya's stopped working

----------


## BHLDepression

nmv, fixed it

----------


## Xelper

> Hi, 
> 
> Might be a dumb question .. I just opened up MOP beta.. it updated .. When I launch PQR I get "Edit Mode (No Bot Functionality) " 
> 
> Am I doing something wrong?
> 
> Windows 7, latest beta build, V2.1.1 of PQR 
> 
> Thanks a bunch



No, nothing wrong. I haven't had time to go get the new offsets for the new MOP build. I'll have em up tonight or tomorrow.

----------


## Holobyte

> In your actions for Crusader Strike and Templars Verdict you are requesting /stackattack, when Crusader Strike already activates the auto attack. As well as spamming the use of slots 10, 13, 14. Why wouldn't you just have an ability to handle this on its own and not spam the error text?
> 
> Also I would like to point out that Xelper is using the current Simcraft profile and waiting on Crusader Strike (if time is available) before using Holy Wrath and Consecration, you should take a look at that as it helps during high haste for more dps.
> 
> Overall your code looks well put together, easy to decipher, and much better than the other profiles I have seen.


/startattack also auto targets the closest enemy if your current target is dead, I don't think CS does it.
But you are right, I should move slot use to a separate ability.

I'll certainlly take a look at waiting for CS instead of casting HW or Consecration, thanks for the tip.  :Wink:

----------


## Andilizer

Holobyte

Your Masterfrost rotation is throwing out a large number of errors.

Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:732: attempt to call field '?' (a nil value)
Time: 05/02/12 12:52:26
Count: 1553
Stack: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:732: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:531: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:288: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: rotationNumber = 0
nextAbility = -1
playerChanneling = false
(for index) = 12
(for limit) = 1023
(for step) = 1
i = 12
spellID = 49143
skipUnknown = true
isSpellKnown = true
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "attempt to call field '?' (a nil value)"

Looking at the spell ID it has something to do with Frost Strike. As I have no idea when it comes to writing profiles, I have no idea how to fix this.  :Smile:

----------


## Holobyte

I don't receive this error and I don't recognize the code that's raising it (if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...). I don't make this check in my profiles.
It must be some internal PQR call. I think we gonna need some help from Xelper to determine what's causing it.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I don't receive this error and I don't recognize the code that's raising it (if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...). I don't make this check in my profiles.
> It must be some internal PQR call. I think we gonna need some help from Xelper to determine what's causing it.


an error like this is normally a misspelled variable or something

----------


## saga3180

> Shortly I will release the next updated version of the Holy Paladin rotation...
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE!!!
> 
> Update is out on SVN... Just use your Download Profile button and Update BOTH Data File and Rotation/Abilities files 
> 
> I added in Pet Healing because I personally wanted it..... And no this is not optional lol.... It's built in quite well 
> ...


How would i use the pet healing?
Do i focus the pet?Since im tank healing this would come in handy to know

----------


## onya

i'm working on my ele profile at the moment an di was finding that with this code for Earthquake




```
if PQR_SpellAvailable(61882) and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil and eqkey==1 then
  SilentCast(61882)
  if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end  
  return true
end
```

and chain lightning below it in the rotation PQR_SpellAvailable was never getting a chance to fire earthquake probably because of GCD issues and the low cast time of chain lightning.

i found setting PQR_SpellAvailableTime = 0.2 seemed to fix it for me.

----------


## bu_ba_911

It's added into the default table. I've doubles their virtual health in combat. So when they are 100% health pqr sees it as 200% :-) so 50% is 100%. Outside of battle there is no weight  :Stick Out Tongue:  but clicking a pet can now focus it for heals as well XD 

Sent from my phone using Tapatalk

----------


## saga3180

> It's added into the default table. I've doubles their virtual health in combat. So when they are 100% health pqr sees it as 200% :-) so 50% is 100%. Outside of battle there is no weight  but clicking a pet can now focus it for heals as well XD 
> 
> Sent from my phone using Tapatalk


So using this for h yorsahj I would just focus pet keep him as target so it only heals pet and not the raid correct?

----------


## onya

> It's added into the default table. I've doubles their virtual health in combat. So when they are 100% health pqr sees it as 200% :-) so 50% is 100%. Outside of battle there is no weight  but clicking a pet can now focus it for heals as well XD 
> 
> Sent from my phone using Tapatalk


i've thought about adding pets as targets for chain heal but i'm too lazy lol.

----------


## kojaks

Pumped for the demo profile release!!! Give us an update, how soon can we expect this bad boy?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> So using this for h yorsahj I would just focus pet keep him as target so it only heals pet and not the raid correct?


The virtual health still comes into effect, but theoretically yes. It was an experiment I've enjoyed so far though lol

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2

----------


## saga3180

Also the profile is trying to cast holy radiance but no one is in range and just sits there not casting any heals until everybody is either healed or in range.
At certain poitns it castes holy radiance when no one is in range

----------


## hbkx1

Might have missed but crystal_tech were u able to get ur warlock spec running?

----------


## Holobyte

Looking at PQR's changelog:



> 2.0.1
> -Changed default 'spell available time' to 125ms before a spell is off CD. Up from 50ms. It was 250ms in the original version. This can be changed in a profile by changing PQR_SpellAvailableTime.
> -Changed default refresh rate from 100ms to 50ms.
> -Added external Lua file loading. *Any file in the "Data" directory named as follows: "PQR_*.lua" will be loaded into WoW when PQR starts*. It should only be loaded once. If you reload UI, log off then in, etc.. it should re-inject on the next PQR start.


So is this still true? Every file that meets that naming pattern is automaticaly loaded by PQR? I ask this because I've seen some profiles manually loading some data files so I don't see the point of doing it.
Also, loading every data file could cause some constants to be overwritten.

----------


## osbornx22

How can i check, if a enemy player is in front of me or behind me? I need this to make a ability, which try to kick every cast from every enemy player in arena  :Smile:

----------


## mrleo

> here ya go
> 
> spell name: Heroic Leap
> spell id: 0
> delay: 500
> 
> 
> ```
> local _,hlcd,_ =  GetSpellCooldown(6544)
> ...



is there a way to make HL to be cast on the current target? without having the mouse over it?

----------


## Deva

> Looking at PQR's changelog:
> 
> So is this still true? Every file that meets that naming pattern is automaticaly loaded by PQR? I ask this because I've seen some profiles manually loading some data files so I don't see the point of doing it.
> Also, loading every data file could cause some constants to be overwritten.


No, it's no longer true, basically for the reason you specified, as well as others. Loading the file "manually" by calling it in the rotation is the only way to get PQR to load data files now.

----------


## Holobyte

> No, it's no longer true, basically for the reason you specified, as well as others. Loading the file "manually" by calling it in the rotation is the only way to get PQR to load data files now.


Oh, ok.
On the other hand, data files could still get automaticaly loaded when the user activates a profile. As long as the data file has the same profile author's name.
So loading *Holobyte*_DEATHKNIGHT_Abilities.xml would cause PQR_*Holobyte*.lua data file to be automaticaly loaded. If needed, aditional data files could still be manualy loaded.

Anyway, I'm trying some new stuff and I was confused about it. Thanks for the info!

----------


## Xelper

You just need to call PQR_LoadLua("PQR_Holobyte.lua") once in your rotation.

If you call PQR_LoadLua("PQR_Holobyte.lua", true) it will be force loaded every time it is called as opposed to only loaded once (most common use).

The reason why I made this change was because it was pointless loading 12 different datafiles if only 1 or 2 of them were going to be used at a time.

Also, the error that is being seen regarding PQR_Addon_Loaded is internal PQR code yes, however that error will only be seen when there are syntax errors in ability code (missing a ) or an end or something.) since everything is loaded into WoW in one go. I will eventually inject in two batches so my code gets loaded separately, then all of the abilities injected.

And while I am going off to work... does anyone know a way to validate Lua code inside WoW before it is run to at least make sure it is structurally sound? I don't care if they are using a bad variable name or whatever, just want to avoid these errors.  :Smile:  Maybe I can find some way of doing it with C# if Lua can't handle it.

----------


## Holobyte

Yeah I understand the reason why u removed the automatic loading of datafiles. Just tought I should make the suggestion of loading only the datafile that has the same name of the current profile.

As for Lua code validation, see this 2 links: one is a validator written in C, the other uses a Lua script to validate another .Lua file.
lua-checker - Check Lua source code for various errors. - Google Project Hosting
lua-users wiki: Visual Studio Syntax Check

Edit: If the above doesn't helps I can code a LUA parser/validator in c# for you, the only problem is that I wont be able to start working on it until saturday.

----------


## sgdevoid

Anyone have any good Enhancement Shaman profiles? PvP or PvE.

----------


## luckysurfcs

I'm using Sheurons Warrior Fury PVE rotation at the moment but i only seem to be pulling off 11k dps in full 390 gear (in LFR) is this just because im in PVP gear? It still seems really low, maybe someone has some input on this?

Thanks!

----------


## MastaRage

> I'm using Sheurons Warrior Fury PVE rotation at the moment but i only seem to be pulling off 11k dps in full 390 gear (in LFR) is this just because im in PVP gear? It still seems really low, maybe someone has some input on this?
> 
> Thanks!


the profile may possibly check for 2 set/4 set for pve, but I'm not familiar with fury spec so that and that you are in pvp gear is my only guess.

----------


## luckysurfcs

ah so you think that maybe it doesn't work properly because i dont have 2/4 set bonus? i literally just got legs/shoulders pve tier (LFR) so i'll see if i notice any changes.
any other reponse to this would be much apprechiated.

----------


## MrFaned

Anyway you could possibly make a converter so your profiles would work with HonorBuddy?

----------


## saga3180

> Anyway you could possibly make a converter so your profiles would work with HonorBuddy?


Why?Pqr works great as it and you can have pqr and honorbuddy on at the same time if that helps

----------


## xLegendx

> Anyway you could possibly make a converter so your profiles would work with HonorBuddy?


I don't think that's possible.

But, PQR is def better than Honorbuddy DPS wise.

----------


## Chicotheman

Crystal_Tech is there any way you could upload your demo profile sans demon switch? I'd love to use it until you get demon switched properly programmed in, and just do it manually via macro!  :Big Grin:

----------


## hbkx1

> Crystal_Tech is there any way you could upload your demo profile sans demon switch? I'd love to use it until you get demon switched properly programmed in, and just do it manually via macro!


^ this, The macro is so easy to use it would really help impatient people like me =)

----------


## Xeph20

i don't get the 3.3.5a version to work at all
i tried several diffrent profiles and often i just get a lua error and it says its activated but does nothing

and sometimes it only uses mutilate in pve and none other ability


how can i correct this?

----------


## Xelper

> I don't think that's possible.
> 
> But, PQR is def better than Honorbuddy DPS wise.



I know some people who run PQR with Honorbuddy, maybe they will post in this thread how they manage it.

----------


## crystal_tech

> i don't get the 3.3.5a version to work at all
> i tried several diffrent profiles and often i just get a lua error and it says its activated but does nothing
> 
> and sometimes it only uses mutilate in pve and none other ability
> 
> 
> how can i correct this?


spellids are prob wrong. as most if not all profile writers write for 4.3 and mists you will prob need to write your own profile.

As for the Demo Profile,

Like I said its done  :Stick Out Tongue:  . The reason I haven't released it yet is i'm running my tests to see if i can break it or force out any more bugs. So far all seems to be good and i've found 3 bugs that i would of had to fix had I released it earlier. If I can't get another bug in my next lfr I'll say its ready and i'll post it. so check back soon.

----------


## BHLDepression

Anyone else having an issue while running PQR a message pops up saying a certain addon is messing with the blizzard ui? Then PQR stops working :/ Ive had this happen like 6 times now. Which is bad because idk my rogues rotation XD

----------


## imdasandman

> Anyone else having an issue while running PQR a message pops up saying a certain addon is messing with the blizzard ui? Then PQR stops working :/ Ive had this happen like 6 times now. Which is bad because idk my rogues rotation XD


i know this happens with tidy plates... I had to disable it while running the rogue profile yesterday

----------


## nertharul

Hello everyone, i would like to buy or hire someone that could write the perfect arms warrior pve profile for DS HM raiding, plz send me via PM if u can so we can talk about the little things.
Atm using Boss 7.3 arms but i dont know feel like sometimes goes low on dps, thnx in advance. 

Thnx all for ur awsome profiles and Xelper for this gift of the god's.

----------


## Holobyte

> And while I am going off to work... does anyone know a way to validate Lua code inside WoW before it is run to at least make sure it is structurally sound? I don't care if they are using a bad variable name or whatever, just want to avoid these errors.  Maybe I can find some way of doing it with C# if Lua can't handle it.


Got home and found some other resources that may help you with this:
C# VS.NET wrote the lua (a scripting language) plugin. - Source Codes Search Engine - HackChina.com (theres a Lua parser and a lexer. A bit messy but seems like a start).Visual Studio - Lua Language Support syntax coloring and error checking of the Lua script language inside VS 2008/2010, it does needs Irony to work but maybe that's not a bad thing at all. Using Irony you could put syntax checking and error highlighting inside PQR's code editor.luainterface - A library for integration between the Lua language and Microsoft .NET platform's Common Language Runtime (CLR) - Google Project Hosting "A library for integration between the Lua language and Microsoft .NET platform's Common Language Runtime (CLR)"

----------


## BHLDepression

> i know this happens with tidy plates... I had to disable it while running the rogue profile yesterday


Im having it happen with bartender, recount, atlas loot and xperl

----------


## Ralphiuss

> Hello everyone, i would like to buy or hire someone that could write the perfect arms warrior pve profile for DS HM raiding, plz send me via PM if u can so we can talk about the little things.
> Atm using Boss 7.3 arms but i dont know feel like sometimes goes low on dps, thnx in advance. 
> 
> Thnx all for ur awsome profiles and Xelper for this gift of the god's.


My first question for you is, what do you think the profile is doing wrong?

----------


## nertharul

> My first question for you is, what do you think the profile is doing wrong?


well, normally the profile works awsome, but then it stops for a few secs with rage at 50+ then start again, instead of using a filler or something, maybe i could be wrong so i rly appretiate ur knowledge.

Edit: Also to add something like check if its on range to use deadly calm cuz at morchok hm happend that uses DC when its the earthen thing

----------


## Cookie799

whats the best shadow priest profile ?? and where may i find it plz ??

----------


## brandonedm0nds

Is there sucha thing as a good Boomkin Profile?

----------


## Chicotheman

Run LFR Faster crystal! D=

----------


## sheuron

How to use PQR_UnitInfo function to autoface a target



```
if UnitExists("target") and not IsMouselooking() and ( not TurnDelay or GetTime() - TurnDelay > 1 ) then
  local x1,y1,z1,r1 = PQR_UnitInfo("target") 
  local x2,y2,z2,r2 = PQR_UnitInfo("player") 
  local angle = math.atan2(y1-y2,x2-x1) + r2 - math.pi 
  if ( angle < -0.5 and angle > -math.pi ) or angle >= math.pi then 
    TurnLeftStart() 
  elseif ( angle > 0.5 and angle < math.pi ) or angle < -math.pi then
    TurnRightStart()
  else
    TurnDelay = GetTime() TurnRightStop() TurnLeftStop()
  end
end
```

----------


## Xelper

Oh btw, I put 2.1.3 on the updater about an hour ago..

MOP offsets aren't up for this patch, but when they are up (soon) they will not have the offsets for the object manager (so no UnitFacing, etc for beta) I need the time to check the object manager on MOP for any major changes and just don't have the time until at least the weekend.

----------


## Kelley204

I can't wait to see this released +rep in advance.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I can't wait to see this released +rep in advance.


lol im a little curious what u're waiting for?

the beta offset release that supports Unit Facing?

Honestly... it's the beta.... he could postpone a month and it wouldn't phase me one bit  :Stick Out Tongue: 

And to Xelper.... Props again for another great addition  :Big Grin: !

----------


## Kinkeh

> I know some people who run PQR with Honorbuddy, maybe they will post in this thread how they manage it.


Well, it's really as simple as creating a custom class for honor buddy that does the resting, facing and movement then just enabling the profile on PQR. I do this all the time, and it works wonders. I can create custom PQR profiles for certain farming spots so it can spam abilities that are better for that farm then waste time using diseases, etc.

----------


## sheuron

Another movement experiment



```
function Walk(node)
  local x1,y1 = nodes[node][1],nodes[node][2] 
  local x2,y2,z2,r2 = PQR_UnitInfo("player") 
  local angle = math.atan2(y1-y2,x2-x1) + r2 - math.pi 
  if ( angle < -0.5 and angle > -math.pi ) or angle >= math.pi then 
    TurnRightStop() TurnLeftStart() 
  elseif ( angle > 0.5 and angle < math.pi ) or angle < -math.pi then
    TurnLeftStop() TurnRightStart()
  else
    TurnDelay = GetTime() TurnRightStop() TurnLeftStop()
  end
  if sqrt( (x1-x2)^2 + (y1-y2)^2 ) > 5 then MoveForwardStart() else MoveForwardStop() nearnode = node end 
end

if not delay or GetTime() - delay > 0.3 then
  if not nodes or IsMouseButtonDown(2) then 
    nodes,delay = { }, GetTime() 
    TurnRightStop() TurnLeftStop() MoveForwardStop() 
    print("Nodes init") 
  end 
  if IsMouseButtonDown(1) then table.insert(nodes,{PQR_UnitInfo("player")}) delay = GetTime() print("Node "..#nodes.." added") end
end
if not nearnode or nearnode >= #nodes then nearnode = 0 end 

if #nodes > 1 then Walk(nearnode+1) end
```

Left click anywhere on screen to save your position on memory, move some yards and left click again, now your charracter will patrol those 2 positions forever.

Use Right click to clear positions.

Some more code and this could be used by example to run throught stonecore and get the drake mount. Im just testting on my druid tank.

----------


## dklcfr

> lol im a little curious what u're waiting for?
> 
> the beta offset release that supports Unit Facing?
> 
> Honestly... it's the beta.... he could postpone a month and it wouldn't phase me one bit 
> 
> And to Xelper.... Props again for another great addition !


dont worry bubba, it's just a spammer/bot :S

----------


## bu_ba_911

I am proud to be announce that Crystal_Tech has decided to help Team Nova with his own expertise and experience  :Smile: 

He will slowly assimilate in as he gets accustomed to our projects  :Big Grin: 

if u Donate to Nova and its for his Profiles, the Donation still goes to him, just let me know  :Stick Out Tongue: !!!!!

This addition does excite me  :Stick Out Tongue:  Hope to see your support with this addition as well....




> dont worry bubba, it's just a spammer/bot :S


lol maybe, or a new member finally speaking out  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ralphiuss

W00t w00t Team Nova!! I want to join..

Maybe one day when I learn this stuff ;(

----------


## happydado

@Any coder that can help me
i have try sheuron disci pvp profile its realy imba but i wanna that PQR do only 3 thing:
sheep broker
dispel my party 
dispell offencive.

can u help me with the rotation and say to me what i must cancel from the rotation for only do this thing?
I have try to cancel all and leave only this 3 code but only sheep broker work and no dispell. pls help

----------


## brandonedm0nds

Still Looking for a good Balance druid Profile if anyone could point me in the right direction?  :Smile:

----------


## nertharul

@ TEAM NOVA

GRATZ on ur new member  :Smile:

----------


## mrleo

hey there  :Smile: 

i found this code on a profile and i need help

if IsMouseButtonDown() then
if UnitAffectingCombat("player") then
RunMacroText("/click "..GetMouseFocus():GetName())
end
end


i really like to be able to cast stuff that are not in the rotation when i want... but i would like to do it with the keyboard buttons not with the mouse buttons.... so i tried something like this (so that it would cast the ability i have put on the "2" button on my keyboard):


if Is2KeyButtonDown() then
if UnitAffectingCombat("player") then
RunMacroText("/click "..GetKeyFocus():GetName())
end
end

but it doesnt work... gives an error... says that "2Key" is a nil value...
so i would like to know what the code is to get it work with any keyboard button  :Smile: 

for example i tried with:

if IsKeyboardButtonDown() then
if UnitAffectingCombat("player") then
RunMacroText("/click "..GetKeyboardFocus():GetName())
end
end

but that doesnt work as well...

thanks for the help in advance

awaiting ur reply  :Smile:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> W00t w00t Team Nova!! I want to join..
> 
> Maybe one day when I learn this stuff ;(


lol i'm still willing to help you learn  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> @ TEAM NOVA
> 
> GRATZ on ur new member


ty ty  :Big Grin:  i think we're both excited




> Still Looking for a good Balance druid Profile if anyone could point me in the right direction?


I have a really bare-bones Single Target rotation one. Firepong created an edited version based off mine (so it has more in it). And Gabbz created his own. You can try any of them




> hey there 
> 
> i found this code on a profile and i need help
> 
> if IsMouseButtonDown() then
> if UnitAffectingCombat("player") then
> RunMacroText("/click "..GetMouseFocus():GetName())
> end
> end
> ...


the is key down is for Modifiers only really....

like IsLeftAltKeyDown, or IsMouseButtonDown or IsRightControlKeyDown.... In order to get it to go based off what keyboard key you actually clicked, you would need to make a macro that sends the information to PQR to cast it.

Sheuron was working on an easier way of doing it, but the different bar addons were bugging out because they are named differently. I'm sure with just a lil work we could get it working for every bar addon, but it would just take time.

----------


## svs

> Still Looking for a good Balance druid Profile if anyone could point me in the right direction?


Here you go: Free Files Hosting - Woofiles.com - No Registration Required

Credits goes to Firekitteh (or Firepong lol) and Sheuron, I've just made some tweaks.

Hold Left Alt to pause rotation
Hold Left Shift to mushrooms on mouseover
Dots on mouseover

----------


## Ralphiuss

@bu_ba_911

I know and I'm greatful for it. Just trying to find some time lol. I have 13 85s and I almost raid on all of them. lol I have two HM runs I go, which thanks to you btw and your holy paladin profile I am able to contend in HMs. 

Plus work and a GF...gets hard to find time and sit down and try to learn this stuff. 

I was thinking while at work I could maybe open up the XML files in an editor and try to see what I can figure out. Do you recommend anything I can use to just open it up and study the current work. That's not notepad lol

----------


## mrleo

> lol i'm still willing to help you learn 
> 
> 
> 
> ty ty  i think we're both excited
> 
> 
> 
> I have a really bare-bones Single Target rotation one. Firepong created an edited version based off mine (so it has more in it). And Gabbz created his own. You can try any of them
> ...


ok what if im not currently using any bar addon? is it possible? would change my life... (thanks for fast reply btw  :Wink: )

----------


## cometangel

hello, im using PQRotation for a long while now, and i have a tad bit experience in lua coding, but i just cant seem to get around to solve my mind in how to write how to keep up 5cp recuperate, im using Blinded's rogue combat 1.2 for now, but its a pain in the arse to use when im soloing raids... can someone here help me since blinded hasnt been seen of for a while?

----------


## machajr

is there any updated profile for balance druid(moonkin) ??

----------


## Ralphiuss

> is there any updated profile for balance druid(moonkin) ??


WOOOOOW!! This was just asked one page ago....

Learn to search please ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

----------


## crystal_tech

> hello, im using PQRotation for a long while now, and i have a tad bit experience in lua coding, but i just cant seem to get around to solve my mind in how to write how to keep up 5cp recuperate, im using Blinded's rogue combat 1.2 for now, but its a pain in the arse to use when im soloing raids... can someone here help me since blinded hasnt been seen of for a while?




```
if CPonTarget == 5 then
	if RecTimer == nil then
		return true
	elseif ( RecTimer - GetTime()  ) < 3 then
		return true
	end
end
```

thats from [blinded]'s sub ability if your trying to use it in combat or assassin you'll prob need to add it to those rotations.

----------


## hbkx1

Svs your download link isnt working, thank you.

----------


## darkayo

Hello, what is best holy pally Pve profile for raid please ?
I made a break, and i'm loose in new profiles.
Thanks a lot !

----------


## happydado

> @Any coder that can help me
> i have try sheuron disci pvp profile its realy imba but i wanna that PQR do only 3 thing:
> sheep broker
> dispel my party 
> dispell offencive.
> 
> can u help me with the rotation and say to me what i must cancel from the rotation for only do this thing?
> I have try to cancel all and leave only this 3 code but only sheep broker work and no dispell. pls help


someone can help me?

----------


## crystal_tech

> someone can help me?


your going to need to get a hold of sheuron to get that done.

----------


## magenpriest

> @Any coder that can help me
> i have try sheuron disci pvp profile its realy imba but i wanna that PQR do only 3 thing:
> sheep broker
> dispel my party 
> dispell offencive.
> 
> can u help me with the rotation and say to me what i must cancel from the rotation for only do this thing?
> I have try to cancel all and leave only this 3 code but only sheep broker work and no dispell. pls help


Also keep
-"--- initialize ---"
-"--- healing spells ---"
-"--- offensive spells ---"

for working correctly!

----------


## Chicotheman

I don't think you understand, we're on the edge of our seat here Crystal_Tech, your profiles are too good. Can't wait for you to finish! I'd rep you but must continue to spread around T_T

----------


## happydado

> Also keep
> -"--- initialize ---"
> -"--- healing spells ---"
> -"--- offensive spells ---"
> 
> for working correctly!


can u say to me the correct rotation pls?

----------


## Mistytwlight

I have been going thru posts for several days and have been unable to find the download for mage rotations. Can someone please help me? Thanks

----------


## ace99ro

> Here you go: Free Files Hosting - Woofiles.com - No Registration Required
> 
> Credits goes to Firekitteh (or Firepong lol) and Sheuron, I've just made some tweaks.
> 
> Hold Left Alt to pause rotation
> Hold Left Shift to mushrooms on mouseover
> Dots on mouseover


archive broken

----------


## Holobyte

@Team Nova
Sup guys, gratz on new member! Family is growing fast!  :Smile: 

I have a question on the Unholy DK profile. Playing as dw frost since icecrown citadel, I don't know much about unholy but shouldn't Death and Decay be used on cooldown? I gave unholy a try this week using your profile (56k on heroic zon'ooz, wo0t!) and I found a bit odd that DnD wasn't being cast on CD. I know I can manually cast it using lshift but I tought i might ask.

----------


## Discipline

> @Team Nova
> Sup guys, gratz on new member! Family is growing fast! 
> 
> I have a question on the Unholy DK profile. Playing as dw frost since icecrown citadel, I don't know much about unholy but shouldn't Death and Decay be used on cooldown? I gave unholy a try this week using your profile (56k on heroic zon'ooz, wo0t!) and I found a bit odd that DnD wasn't being cast on CD. I know I can manually cast it using lshift but I tought i might ask.


Yes, yes it should. But I think it should stay as it is, because having dnd cast automatically on CD can mess shit up totally, because you usually dont have your mouse on one spot. at least i dont. and thats why i prefer manually casting it on cd  :Smile:

----------


## Xelper

FYI I put up the offsets for this beta build that was just released. As I said before, no ObjectManager yet for MOP, so PQR_UnitFacing() and PQR_UnitDistance() will not function.

----------


## Boppalopigus

Current beta version got updated to 15662

----------


## xLegendx

The Nova Unholy profile doesn't have an AoE rotation?

----------


## kojaks

Still pumped for the Demo rotation. Go go go go.

----------


## brandonedm0nds

> Here you go: Free Files Hosting - Woofiles.com - No Registration Required
> 
> Credits goes to Firekitteh (or Firepong lol) and Sheuron, I've just made some tweaks.
> 
> Hold Left Alt to pause rotation
> Hold Left Shift to mushrooms on mouseover
> Dots on mouseover


Download link is broken  :Frown:

----------


## tozededao

Anyone with the new beta offsets for 15662?

----------


## Chicotheman

> Still pumped for the Demo rotation. Go go go go.


Same here, can't wait. Woo. Crystal, how much do I need to donate to you for you to give it H Spine compatability? Or atleast give us the ability to turn off CD usage, like on Heroic spine, I want to save meta, demon soul, soulburn, ect for burning down the tendon asap, and I Don't mind doing that manually, but I don't want the profile to have everything on cd from using it earlier in the fight! :O

----------


## Chicotheman

> can u say to me the correct rotation pls?


Reinstall the original profile, then leave ---initialize---, ---healing spells---, and ---offensive spells-- compeltely alone, you can take away everything else you don't want, and leave the three you want, plus those three, in order to get it to work right.

----------


## Xelper

Finally get around to updating beta offsets and they patch 2 minutes later... Ill put out another offset update in the next 30 mins or so.  :Smile:

----------


## Xelper

Ok new offsets are up for beta.

----------


## tozededao

Thanks a lot!

----------


## tozededao

It is not working, initially I thought it was because of the 64 bit client with addon fix, but tried 32 client with addon fix and default launcher and none of them work with PQR, it doesnt attach.

EDIT: Ok after trying over and over with multiple options it works with the default launcher but not with the versions with Addons enabled:
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2247558 (MoP beta - Enabling addons)

----------


## saga3180

@Bu_bba Your rotation is starting to holy radiance when people are not in range
Also It just stands there for a few seconds just doing nothing not healing anybody
Is there a way i could get the old profile?Before you changed to the new healing engine?

----------


## lawlmoto

> It is not working, initially I thought it was because of the 64 bit client with addon fix but tried 32 client with addon fix and default launcher and none of them work with PQR, it doesnt attach.
> 
> EDIT: Ok after trying over and over with multiple options it works iwht the default launcher but not with the versions with Addons enabled:
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2247558 (MoP beta - Enabling addons)


It shouldn't work with 64 bit at all. Patched 32 bit probably has different offsets, you'll have to find them yourself.

----------


## tozededao

> It shouldn't work with 64 bit at all. Patched 32 bit probably has different offsets, you'll have to find them yourself.


How do I find the offsets?

----------


## Xelper

As long as you are using 15662 32 bit it should work. The add on hack doesn't change anything important.

Run PQRUpdater, and make sure the wow login screen says x86. 

Edit: Is your WoW add on hacked version Wow.exe? If it is not it might not detect the process.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## tozededao

It is the version posted here on Ownedcore which I linked afterwards.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @Team Nova
> Sup guys, gratz on new member! Family is growing fast! 
> 
> I have a question on the Unholy DK profile. Playing as dw frost since icecrown citadel, I don't know much about unholy but shouldn't Death and Decay be used on cooldown? I gave unholy a try this week using your profile (56k on heroic zon'ooz, wo0t!) and I found a bit odd that DnD wasn't being cast on CD. I know I can manually cast it using lshift but I tought i might ask.


Do you keep your mouse over your target? Lol

And AOE is on the list of things to do. Real life has gotten busy so things have slowed down.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Kinkeh

> Do you keep your mouse over your target? Lol
> 
> And AOE is on the list of things to do. Real life has gotten busy so things have slowed down.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


Is there a recommended spec for nova's unholy profile? I'm not sure if it favored the increase runic power, blood tap, etc.

This was the spec I was going to try: http://us.battle.net/wow/en/tool/tal...QbeQ!abXgTSQOM

----------


## nertharul

Guys excuse me any of you have a code for shattering throw to be used when blood lust time wrap etc??

----------


## yourson

Offsets_15662 downloaded, but doesnt see newest beta (that is marked with same build 15662)

----------


## yourson

BTW if any profile maker is working on Prot warrior beta profiles I can test those for ya.

----------


## lawlmoto

> Guys excuse me any of you have a code for shattering throw to be used when blood lust time wrap etc??




```
if GetSpellCooldown(64382) == 0 and not UnitDebuffID("target",64382) then
	local Lusts = { 2825, 90355, 2825, 32182, 80353 }
	for i=1, #Lusts do
		if UnitBuffID("player",Lusts[i]) ~= nil then
			if not UnitBuffID("player",2457) then
					CastSpellByID(2457)
				else
					return true
			end
		end
	end
end
```

Just wrote this, not sure if it'll work, test it.

You'll obviously need to create a new ability for shattering throw, put it near the top, enter the correct ID etc.

----------


## nertharul

> ```
> if GetSpellCooldown(64382) == 0 and not UnitDebuffID("target",64382) then
> 	local Lusts = { 2825, 90355, 2825, 32182, 80353 }
> 	for i=1, #Lusts do
> 		if UnitBuffID("player",Lusts[i]) ~= nil then
> 			if not UnitBuffID("player",2457) then
> 					CastSpellByID(2457)
> 				else
> 					return true
> ...



awsome thnx will test it after raid

----------


## lawlmoto

> awsome thnx will test it after raid


Tested it, seems to have bugs, fixing now

----------


## lawlmoto

> awsome thnx will test it after raid




```
local Lusts = { 2825, 90355, 2825, 32182, 80353 }

if GetSpellCooldown(64382) == 0 and not UnitDebuffID("target",64382) then
	for i=1, #Lusts do
		if UnitBuffID("player",Lusts[i]) then
			if GetShapeshiftForm() == 1 then
					CastSpellByID(64382)
					return false
				else
					return true
			end
		end
	end
end
```

Set spellid to 2457

----------


## yourson

Ok mistery of not working on beta is solved. Latest patch auto converts game to 64bit version. I just deleted 64bit files and it works like a charm.

----------


## imdasandman

> Same here, can't wait. Woo. Crystal, how much do I need to donate to you for you to give it H Spine compatability? Or atleast give us the ability to turn off CD usage, like on Heroic spine, I want to save meta, demon soul, soulburn, ect for burning down the tendon asap, and I Don't mind doing that manually, but I don't want the profile to have everything on cd from using it earlier in the fight! :O


make a new profile say trash and take all of the cd's ut of the rotation and when it comes to burn tendons enable the full burn/boss rotation with cd's

----------


## sh00k

Forgive me if this questions already been answered. I've gone through most of the pages in this thread and havent seen it asked.

Is there anyway to make my keystrokes have priority over PQRs? For PVP purposes

Also, how can I change the time it takes for my interrupt to go off. With the current profile is far too instant and screams bot in PVP. 

Awesome tool by the way!! Thanks in advance

----------


## Xelper

> Offsets_15662 downloaded, but doesnt see newest beta (that is marked with same build 15662)



You must be running x64 then.

I think I am going to add a check to say "Invalid WoW (X64)" on the select process screen or something.

EDIT: Done, reuploaded 2.1.3 with the check  :Smile:

----------


## garoboldy

I'm shocked we don't have Blood DK pvp rotations yet. and literally 1 rotation for pvp right now which hardly works  :Frown: 

Time to put the try hard hat on and make one I guess.

----------


## nertharul

> ```
> local Lusts = { 2825, 90355, 2825, 32182, 80353 }
> 
> if GetSpellCooldown(64382) == 0 and not UnitDebuffID("target",64382) then
> 	for i=1, #Lusts do
> 		if UnitBuffID("player",Lusts[i]) then
> 			if GetShapeshiftForm() == 1 then
> 					CastSpellByID(64382)
> 					return false
> ...


awsome coe +rep sir thnx

----------


## nertharul

> ```
> local Lusts = { 2825, 90355, 2825, 32182, 80353 }
> 
> if GetSpellCooldown(64382) == 0 and not UnitDebuffID("target",64382) then
> 	for i=1, #Lusts do
> 		if UnitBuffID("player",Lusts[i]) then
> 			if GetShapeshiftForm() == 1 then
> 					CastSpellByID(64382)
> 					return false
> ...


another question, since i'm using stance dance pve, including this will know that it needs to be used on battle stance???

----------


## frII

Sheuron how to diable auto dispell in your resto Druid/Shaman profiles?

----------


## Andrew2010

I heard about this program a few weeks ago. I play on a private server 4.0.6 build 13623.
I've modified an offset to Offsets_13623 and add :



> <Offsets>
> <CurrentWoWVersion>13623</CurrentWoWVersion>
> <WoWVersionOffset>0x89BA6F</WoWVersionOffset>
> <PlayerName>0xCBF1E0</PlayerName>
> <PlayerClass>0x8BF355</PlayerClass>
> <GameState>0x99C69A</GameState>	
> <GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0x6FAC30</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>
> <Lua_DoStringAddress>0x3A2620</Lua_DoStringAddress>
> <Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x1C2250</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
> </Offsets>


When i enter on PQR.exe i can select my char name, i choose on rotation 1 a rotation but when i press the keybinding to start nothing happened.
What can be the problem? (i thing the problem is on Offset, and btw on my Offset folder i have just this folder:Offsets_13623.xml)

----------


## Ninjaderp

PQR is made for live and beta-servers only, that would be the problem.

----------


## Xelper

I'll release a 4.0.6 build later. All of the offsets used are not in that XML and I use patterns internally to find them, one of these patterns I know for a fact does not work before 4.1. I can't guarantee you have all of the right offsets either... 


On a side note, I updated the Ret rotation for MOP:
Update using PQR: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR_Profiles/XelperMOP.txt

I can't guarantee it is optimized to be the best rotation possible, but it should be close... I'm waiting for SimCraft to come out with the best possible rotation.

----------


## ishtro

> another question, since i'm using stance dance pve, including this will know that it needs to be used on battle stance???


Yes it will switch to battle stance if not already in that stance then cast

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Is there a recommended spec for nova's unholy profile? I'm not sure if it favored the increase runic power, blood tap, etc.
> 
> This was the spec I was going to try: Talent Calculator - Game Guide - World of Warcraft


Magic Suppression 2/3 isn't worth much, 1 point in the talent alone gives runic power generation. Unless you need the damage mitigation go 3/3
Use, Magic Suppression 1/3

Runic Power Mastery 1/3 is limiting your runic power and depending on the profile (most should be based from the 120 Runic Power cap) you may see yourself capping Runic Power at certain times. The max Runic Power you can gain from any one ability is 25, thus Death Coil could be setup like so to work on any profile:


```
if UnitPower("player") > UnitPowerMax("player") - 25 then
	return true
end
```

Also, to really make use of AMS you would need an ability to dump all Runic Power while AMS is active and stop when Runic Power is equal to Max Runic Power, ie. damage was taken and AMS generated max RP.

----------


## nertharul

> Yes it will switch to battle stance if not already in that stance then cast
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


oohh ok thnx ishtro  :Smile: 

Edit: finally could test it and works like a charm

----------


## ns79

I have looked all over and can't seem to find a good ret paladin rotation other than the one from Xelper, does anyone happen to know where I might be able to find one? Thanks in advance!

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> I have looked all over and can't seem to find a good ret paladin rotation other than the one from Xelper, does anyone happen to know where I might be able to find one? Thanks in advance!


Xelper's profile "on paper" will do more DPS than most if not all of the Ret profiles code I have seen, why would you not want to use his profile?

----------


## ns79

> Xelper's profile "on paper" will do more DPS than most if not all of the Ret profiles code I have seen, why would you not want to use his profile?


His profile is good, I've been playing around with it a bit... however I'd like to have it pop GoAK, Zeal, and Avenging Wrath on CD... I've added trinket and gloves code to his profile and those work good but I can't seem to get it to pop cooldowns when they are off CD.

----------


## Xelper

Ok I have to make a slight tweak to my Ret Mists Beta rotation... I didn't realize that paladins (maybe only ret) can store up 5 holy power now... I'll tweak it later tonight.

----------


## ns79

> Ok I have to make a slight tweak to my Ret Mists Beta rotation... I didn't realize that paladins (maybe only ret) can store up 5 holy power now... I'll tweak it later tonight.


Awesome. Any chance you can add Avenging Wrath, Zealotry, and GoAK to pop whenever not on CD? Or show me the code I would need to add it myself? Thanks for your great work!

----------


## expunge

> His profile is good, I've been playing around with it a bit... however I'd like to have it pop GoAK, Zeal, and Avenging Wrath on CD... I've added trinket and gloves code to his profile and those work good but I can't seem to get it to pop cooldowns when they are off CD.


God forbid you have to pop your cooldowns. A few pages before this one someone posted another one.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

*PQR Subtlety Rogue Profile*

There is no retard checker if you have _Cooldowns: Enabled_ it will execute any available cooldowns on your current target, the only exception is a melee range check.Integration with PQInterfaceAuto Feint Morchok encounter stomps not implemented in the current build**No current support for Spine of Deathwing**Don't play Subtlety on Ultraxion and Madness of Deathwing, it makes you look as dumb as you are.

**I may update later to provide this, it is currently handled via an Interrupt profile.

I am looking for DPS feedback on the profile or any errors/problems.

Thanks



```
Set Focus: Tricks of the Trade Target
Left Shift: Feint
Right Shift: Toggle Cooldown Usage

http://www.wowhead.com/talent#fMhcZ0bZcGcsdu0RGo

deadpanstiffy @ ownedcore
```

*Download: http://goo.gl/xnK87*

----------


## Demantor

thanks for sub test it on next sunday ship hm

----------


## Ninjaderp

Please show him how to add it himself, the profile is good as it is ^^

----------


## Ninjaderp

Thanks for the Sub profile deadpantsiffy, tried to +rep you but gotta spread around first!

----------


## Sckauter

Where i can find the best rotations for Hunter? (pve and pvp) pls

----------


## Xelper

I won't add AW/Zealotry/GOAK to the rotation because it is a DPS loss. You will be popping them at bad times... my rotation is designed to be the highest DPS possible, and that isn't going to happen if it tries to manage cooldowns.

It really is simple:
Pop GOAK at the start of a fight, and macro AW/Zealotry to one button... pop it when you get to 3 HP.

----------


## crystal_tech

*Do you want it? Do you Need it?*

Here it is!
Warlock Demo:
Rotation: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23527046/Pro..._Rotations.xml
Abilities: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23527046/Pro..._Abilities.xml
Data File: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23527046/Dat...ystal_Data.lua

or grab it from: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23527046/Cry...h_Profiles.txt

It took some work finding bugs. 

here is the notes from the rotation:


```
Build - http://us.battle.net/wow/en/tool/talent-calculator#Vc01!aj!PghSaQeeTd!Ygg!aUikmNMKq

Start with Incinerate 

Notes:
Pet Swapping is off by default.
Metamorph buff needs to be up in order to Pet Swap.
Gloves, trinkets need to be added to the rotation if you wish to use them.
Healthstones and Soulstones are manual use.
Portal is manual use.

Left Shift - 1) Meta/Pot/Demon Soul/Felstorm
	 2) if PetSwap is on then it will cast Soulburn and swap to 
	     hunter and turn petswapping off.
Left Control - Summon Doomguard
Left Alt - Pause (in combat) / Summon Felguard
Right Alt - Dark Intent Mouseover
Right Control - Toggle for Pet Swapping
Right Shfit - Hellfire AoE (you must cancel it yourself at this time)
```

This one took more work than all my old ones so please rep or donate to team nova.
if you donate let them know for what profile!

If there's any bugs or errors let me know I'll do my best to fix them.

Sidenote: 
Destro is next.

----------


## hbkx1

Other than Nova Team did anyone else make a monk rotation.....finally able to get my lvl 85 premade

----------


## Ninjaderp

Wohoo nice Crystal_Tech, really looking forward to try your profiles out when decide to do a warlock. +rep (had to spread around before giving it to you)

----------


## BHLDepression

Any good combat rogue profiles. Blindeds seems a bit buggy, and sherons causes my addons to crash.

----------


## dxterminator

I can 't seem to get your demo profile started. Anyone else has this problem?

never mind, fixed

----------


## PuffDank

Nvm just needed to upgrade PQR , but it still doesn't recognize Shadow Trance? Any suggestions?

----------


## Holobyte

> His profile is good, I've been playing around with it a bit... however I'd like to have it pop GoAK, Zeal, and Avenging Wrath on CD... I've added trinket and gloves code to his profile and those work good but I can't seem to get it to pop cooldowns when they are off CD.


My ret profile pops Zeal and AW but not GoaK. Give it a try.  :Wink:

----------


## dxterminator

Wauw, I must say, Demo profile is very good! Only i miss the fire aoe that you can only use in demonform when I use methamorphosis

----------


## Chicotheman

> *Do you want it? Do you Need it?*
> 
> Here it is!
> Warlock Demo:
> Rotation: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23527046/Pro..._Rotations.xml
> Abilities: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23527046/Pro..._Abilities.xml
> Data File: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23527046/Dat...ystal_Data.lua
> 
> or grab it from: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23527046/Cry...h_Profiles.txt
> ...


*Inhale*

SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!

Woo!

Yay!

Other terms of happiness!

Wish I could +rep you more!

----------


## crystal_tech

> Wauw, I must say, Demo profile is very good! Only i miss the insta immo auro when I use methamorphosis


It uses Immo aura just if your target has dots and such and if your meta timer is higher than 10sec. its based off of simcraft. It will prob change to insta after meta if enough peps want it.




> Nvm just needed to upgrade PQR , but it still doesn't recognize Shadow Trance? Any suggestions?


yea please use pqr 2.1.3, I didn't code in Shadow Trance you should change your glyphs. Also visit the Build website in the notes.

----------


## Chicotheman

Hey Crystal, having a problem. It will cast all the dots, cds will pop if you hodl down shift, all that works well, but it won't do anything past that, no nuking or anything, it just stands there till a dot falls off, reapplies it, and stands there some more. It will fel flame if you move, but that's it.

EDIT: Going to assume I missed a PQR update, please hold while I check :P

EDITEDIT: Yep, it's working.

----------


## rjthegreatone

I absolutely love this program and appreciate the work I can see everyone putting in on the profiles... Any chance theres going to be a fire/arcane PvE mage profile... I've searched through and through and have yet to come across one

----------


## Chicotheman

> It uses Immo aura just if your target has dots and such and if your meta timer is higher than 10sec. its based off of simcraft. It will prob change to insta after meta if enough peps want it.


Mine doesn't seem to be popping immo aura at all, even at full duration meta w/ all dots up.




> yea please use pqr 2.1.3, I didn't code in Shadow Trance you should change your glyphs. Also visit the Build website in the notes.


Any chance you could code it in, I use shadow trance glyph on h spine fight because meta morph already last more then enough time, I know it's a niche thing to put in the work coding it, but thought I'd ask :P.


Also, I don't seem to be pet switching, I enabled it, and it won't do it in demon form, maybe I overlooked something? Reading the notes again.

EDITEDIT: Held down shift while in meta form, it said <PQR> Pet Swapping: Auto Disabled, but I still had my felguard out.

----------


## Chicotheman

> I absolutely love this program and appreciate the work I can see everyone putting in on the profiles... Any chance theres going to be a fire/arcane PvE mage profile... I've searched through and through and have yet to come across one


There's so amazing fire profiles out there (and arcane as well). Sheuron I think is our resident mage profiler?

----------


## flushable

> I absolutely love this program and appreciate the work I can see everyone putting in on the profiles... Any chance theres going to be a fire/arcane PvE mage profile... I've searched through and through and have yet to come across one


Check out Sheuron's profiles. I believe he has all three spec's as well as a fire pvp implemented as well.

----------


## BHLDepression

Sheron your fire mage profile isnt using living bomb or casting pyroblast when hot streak procs

I just updated your profiles.... none of them are working now, even re installed pqr fresh and cant get them to work.

----------


## lawlmoto

Can you be more specific? Post errors and I'll see what I can do.

This is about your rogue issues btw.

----------


## united1

Hi,

I need help with removing Cleanse form Holy Raid Nova profile, cuz it makes alot of problems in Spine Of Deathwing HC.

Any help will be appreciated.

----------


## bu_ba_911

This is better suited for the nova thread, but you just open up rotation editor, go to raid, and remove both cleanses 

Sent from my phone using Tapatalk

----------


## united1

Thanks for fast reply  :Smile:

----------


## sheuron

> Sheron your fire mage profile isnt using living bomb or casting pyroblast when hot streak procs
> 
> I just updated your profiles.... none of them are working now, even re installed pqr fresh and cant get them to work.


Is an evil plan to avoid you using profiles, works everyone but you :P

----------


## crystal_tech

> Mine doesn't seem to be popping immo aura at all, even at full duration meta w/ all dots up.
> 
> 
> Any chance you could code it in, I use shadow trance glyph on h spine fight because meta morph already last more then enough time, I know it's a niche thing to put in the work coding it, but thought I'd ask :P.
> 
> 
> Also, I don't seem to be pet switching, I enabled it, and it won't do it in demon form, maybe I overlooked something? Reading the notes again.
> 
> EDITEDIT: Held down shift while in meta form, it said <PQR> Pet Swapping: Auto Disabled, but I still had my felguard out.


yea you need to keep holding it until it casts soulburn. its on a timer (the only way i could get it working). in order to pet swap you have to be in meta and felguard has to be out. when you have 26 sec left on meta it will soulburn ( it triggers when i'm finishing a cast for incernate) just keep holding shift until your pet switches and note once you switch it will turn off pet swap so the other shards will be used for soul fires. 

as for shadow trance I can add it but i'm not going to add it to the default.

----------


## hbkx1

Awesome Job crystal_tech.....so worth the wait and about as perfect as can be

----------


## sheuron

Profile updates, package includes:
*Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Fire PvP, Arcane PvE)
*Priest* (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
*Hunter* (MM PvE, Survival PvE)
*Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
*Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
*Death Knight* (Frost PvP)
*Shaman* (Elemental PvE, Resto PvE)
*Druid* (Feral Tank PvE, Resto PvE)
Also included 1 text file with Racials and 2 INTERRUPT profiles to auto gather Herbs & Archaelogy

http://goo.gl/rseZ0

Prior use any rotation be sure you have latest PQR version using PQR_Updater.exe

+ Add a new check to avoid conflicts with those not using default game interface.
+ Add PQR documentation, click on "Ability Editor" > "Lua File Editor" > "PQR_Reference.lua"
+ Rogue Killing Spree is disabled by default, press leftcontrol to enable it.
+ Removed my custom functions to measure distances, resto shaman is using now new PQR functions to calculate chain heal

----------


## bauwoo

> *Do you want it? Do you Need it?*
> 
> Here it is!
> Warlock Demo:
> Rotation: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23527046/Pro..._Rotations.xml
> Abilities: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23527046/Pro..._Abilities.xml
> Data File: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23527046/Dat...ystal_Data.lua
> 
> or grab it from: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23527046/Cry...h_Profiles.txt
> ...


Great profile CT. Works great. Personally I am a fan of your Affliction profile but if I ever want demo, it's there. Quick question about Affliction profile. Is there anyway to implement Valma's mouse over dot applying technique instead of focus? Asking because an Affliction lock doesn't get full DPS on 3-4 targets and after on the 5th you're onto SoC.

PS thanks for all the hard work.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ninjaderp

Thanks for the update Sheuron, tried to +rep but I need to spread around more (as usual).

----------


## farnumdizzle

hey Sheuron, do you have a link to autoupdate your profiles?

----------


## sheuron

> hey Sheuron, do you have a link to autoupdate your profiles?


No, i write on some computers where i cant install sync software, is more comfortable for me compress profiles folder and upload single file.

----------


## XSeeker

would anyone happen to know a good BM and Surv Pve/pvp Prof for a hunter is so plz link XD

----------


## yourson

> Profile updates, package includes:
> *Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Fire PvP, Arcane PvE)
> *Priest* (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
> *Hunter* (MM PvE, Survival PvE)
> *Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
> *Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
> *Death Knight* (Frost PvP)
> *Shaman* (Elemental PvE, Resto PvE)
> *Druid* (Feral Tank PvE, Resto PvE)
> ...


Great work once again. About MM hunter profile, it MD on tank in instances, but what about making it MD to pet while soloing?

----------


## teariki

Could someone plz post a link to the Dragonfire Even driven RET paladin profiles...cannot find them with search :S

----------


## goldio

> Profile updates, package includes:
> *Mage* (Frost PvP, Fire PvE, Fire PvP, Arcane PvE)
> *Priest* (Holy PvE, Discipline PvP)
> *Hunter* (MM PvE, Survival PvE)
> *Warrior* (Protection PvE, Fury PvE)
> *Rogue* (Combat PvE, Subtlely PvP)
> *Death Knight* (Frost PvP)
> *Shaman* (Elemental PvE, Resto PvE)
> *Druid* (Feral Tank PvE, Resto PvE)
> ...



Thanks sheuron, your profiles are hot and spicy as always and I love them...  :Smile: 
+rep

----------


## safranzi

daxavi_Combat_PVE_1.0_ROGUE.zip


Da_Xavi Combat PVE Rota v.1.0

Auto Poison in fight
Auto Adrenaline Rush by Heroism/Bloodlust
Tricks of the Trade on Focus Target

Hold down Left Control = Fan of Knives
Left Shift = Killing Spree
Right Shift = Fient
Left ALT = Blade Flurry (Only Enable Blade Flurry)

Spec: Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft

----------


## Ninjaderp

Nice add safranzi! Would +rep but Im out of rep for the day trying to spread my rep around -_-. Will it autotarget? Or can you do that manually? Was thinking of times when RL calls Stop DPS etc.

----------


## safranzi

manual target and when you RL calls Stop then stop PQR and press Escape xD

----------


## Ninjaderp

Ah well thats one way of doing it too I guess  :Big Grin:

----------


## Myra

Thank You so much for this genius piece of application. Best thing I have ever seen.

I found this question some pages back, but haven't found it already been answered anywhere, though I've digged through most of the pages.

Is there any possibility to make my keystrokes have priority over PQR? For example I want to BoP a teammate instead of steadily continue the rotation.

----------


## safranzi

Da_Xavi Combat PVE 1.1 ROGUE



Auto Poison in fight
Auto Adrenaline Rush by Heroism/Bloodlust
Auto use Potion Tol´Vir by Heroism/Bloodlust
Tricks of the Trade on Focus Target

Hold down Left Control = Fan of Knives
Left Shift = Killing Spree
Right Shift = Fient
Left ALT = Blade Flurry (Only Enable Blade Flurry)

Spec: Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft

Note:

v.1.1
Auto use Potion Tol´Vir by Heroism/Bloodlust

----------


## BHLDepression

sheron i can not get your profiles to work to save my life and idk why >.< Only your old versions are working for me

I lied... wtf? damn game...

----------


## ghostwheel

> sheron i can not get your profiles to work to save my life and idk why >.< Only your old versions are working for me
> 
> I lied... wtf? damn game...


the same with me.

are you using enlish version of wow?

----------


## Ninjaderp

@safranzi I will rep you when I get my +rep off cooldown lol

edit: could you upload the profile to mediafire instead? I get errors each time I try your links on woofile (says file damaged or something like it)

----------


## safranzi

> @safranzi I will rep you when I get my +rep off cooldown lol
> 
> edit: could you upload the profile to mediafire instead? I get errors each time I try your links on woofile (says file damaged or something like it)


Da_Xavi Combat PVE 1.1 ROGUE

----------


## Ninjaderp

Thank you that worked better, now I only need to lvl up my rogue (lvling it with Team Nova's leveling-sub atm)

----------


## BHLDepression

> the same with me.
> 
> are you using enlish version of wow?


Yea, i just updated his profiles and reset my game, but now there working, lol

----------


## Chicotheman

> as for shadow trance I can add it but i'm not going to add it to the default.


Not at my computer right now so can't check, but would it be possible for me to just copy/paste the shadow trance from your affliction spec, and add it to your demo spec?

----------


## lawlmoto

> Not at my computer right now so can't check, but would it be possible for me to just copy/paste the shadow trance from your affliction spec, and add it to your demo spec?


Long as you put it in the right spot in the rotation should work fine. Could be a dps loss if not placed in the correct spot though. You also might wanna add more conditionals to prioritize finishing consuming molten core, etc.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Thank You so much for this genius piece of application. Best thing I have ever seen.
> 
> I found this question some pages back, but haven't found it already been answered anywhere, though I've digged through most of the pages.
> 
> Is there any possibility to make my keystrokes have priority over PQR? For example I want to BoP a teammate instead of steadily continue the rotation.


to do that you need to add in the spell to the delay list i believe

----------


## fzU

hi, i'm searching for Warrior Arms PVE Single Target, i tried Arms PvE/AoE(BossArms SD5.2) on Training Dummy and LFR


On Training Dummy i get around 29.5k with 398 itemlevel on a 100Mio Test


Are there any other versions out there that i missed out? SD5.2 seems to be not 100% accurate on Mortal Strike Usage

Greets and i must say PQR - amazing work!

----------


## safranzi

Who can help me, I try to mill for inscriptions customer to make




> local herb = { "52988", "52986", "52987", "52985", "52983", "52984" } -- Herbs by ID´s
> 
> 
> if herb true then
> CastSpellByID(51005) -- Milling Cast Spell
> end

----------


## lawlmoto

> hi, i'm searching for Warrior Arms PVE Single Target, i tried Arms PvE/AoE(BossArms SD5.2) on Training Dummy and LFR
> 
> 
> On Training Dummy i get around 29.5k with 398 itemlevel on a 100Mio Test
> 
> 
> Are there any other versions out there that i missed out? SD5.2 seems to be not 100% accurate on Mortal Strike Usage
> 
> Greets and i must say PQR - amazing work!


Latest version is 7.3 I believe

----------


## taker

*Shaman request - Chain heal (id 1064)*

Hi everyone, i have not very much hope but i need your help for making this ability to work (its the best chain heal code i have found so far, its based on GridStatusChainHealTarget) i have clean the code but it remains very complex.

source: http://wow.curseforge.com/addons/gri...ainhealtarget/



```
local QuickHealth = LibStub and LibStub("LibQuickHealth-2.0", true) -- don't error if not found
local MapFiles = LibStub("LibMapData-1.0")
local GridStatus = Grid:GetModule("GridStatus")

-- upvalues
local GridRoster = Grid:GetModule("GridRoster")
local GridFrame = Grid:GetModule("GridFrame")
local UnitGUID = UnitGUID
local GetPlayerMapPosition = GetPlayerMapPosition
local SetMapToCurrentZone = SetMapToCurrentZone
local GetCurrentMapDungeonLevel = GetCurrentMapDungeonLevel
local GetMapInfo = GetMapInfo
local UnitHealth = QuickHealth and QuickHealth.UnitHealth or UnitHealth
local UnitHealthMax = UnitHealthMax
local UnitIsVisible = UnitIsVisible
local UnitIsDeadOrGhost = UnitIsDeadOrGhost
local UnitIsConnected = UnitIsConnected
local UnitIsEnemy = UnitIsEnemy
local UnitIsCharmed = UnitIsCharmed
local math_min = math.min
local math_floor = math.floor
local tinsert = table.insert
local tsort = table.sort

-- local data
local update_timer = 0
local ch_testrange_sq = 12.5 ^ 2



local settings = {
        enable = true,
        showjumps = true,
        range = true,
        cycle_time = 0.5,
        minjumps = 2,
        maxhealth = 85,
    }


local refresh_state = {
    map_width = 0,
    map_height = 0,
    player_x = 0,
    player_y = 0,
    player_data = nil
}

function GridStatusChainHealTarget:UnitsInRange(x1, y1, x2, y2, test_dist_sq)
    local xx = (x2 - x1) * refresh_state.map_width
    local yy = (y2 - y1) * refresh_state.map_height
    local dist_sq = xx*xx + yy*yy

    if dist_sq <= test_dist_sq then
        return true
    end
    return false
end

function GridStatusChainHealTarget:IsValidTarget(unitid)
    return not UnitIsDeadOrGhost(unitid) and
            UnitIsConnected(unitid) and
            UnitIsVisible(unitid) and
            not (UnitIsCharmed(unitid) and UnitIsEnemy("player", unitid))
end

function GridStatusChainHealTarget:RefreshMapData()
    -- check player position
    refresh_state.player_x, refresh_state.player_y = GetPlayerMapPosition("player")
    if refresh_state.player_x <= 0 and refresh_state.player_y <= 0 then
        if WorldMapFrame:IsVisible() then
            return false
        end

    -- continue only if map supported
    if (refresh_state.player_x > 0 or refresh_state.player_y > 0) then
        local fileName = GetMapInfo()
        local currentLevel = GetCurrentMapDungeonLevel()
        refresh_state.map_width, refresh_state.map_height = MapFiles:MapArea(fileName, currentLevel)
        if refresh_state.map_width ~= 0 and refresh_state.map_height ~= 0 then
            return true
        end
    end

    return false
end

function GridStatusChainHealTarget:RefreshAll()
    local refresh_state = refresh_state

    if not self:RefreshMapData() then
        self:ClearChStatus()
    else
        -- cache player data
        refresh_state.player_data = {}

        for cguid, unitid in GridRoster:IterateRoster() do
            local cx, cy = GetPlayerMapPosition(unitid)
            if (cx ~= 0 or cy ~= 0) and self:IsValidTarget(unitid) then
                local health = UnitHealth(unitid)
                local health_max = UnitHealthMax(unitid)

                local pdata = {
                    guid = cguid,
                    x = cx,
                    y = cy,
                    deficit = health_max - health,
                    percent = health / health_max,
                    inrange = {} -- list of unitids candidates to jump to
                }

                -- make list of players in range of everyone
                for tunitid, tdata in pairs(refresh_state.player_data) do
                    -- Only include targets below maxhealth %
                    if unitid ~= tunitid and self:UnitsInRange(pdata.x, pdata.y, tdata.x, tdata.y, ch_testrange_sq) then
                        if tdata.percent < (85 * 0.01) then
                            tinsert(pdata.inrange, tunitid)
                        end
                        if pdata.percent < (85 * 0.01) then
                            tinsert(tdata.inrange, unitid)
                        end
                    end
                end

                refresh_state.player_data[unitid] = pdata
            end
        end


        self:RefreshCh()
    end
end

function GridStatusChainHealTarget:RefreshCh()
    local refresh_state = refresh_state

    local ch_best_uid = nil
    local ch_best_pdata = nil
    local ch_best_jumps = 0

    -- check all
    for unitid, p1 in pairs(refresh_state.player_data) do
        if not settings.range or GridFrame:UnitInRange(unitid, 40) then

            local curbest = nil
            local curbest_unitid = nil
            local curjumps = math_min(#(p1.inrange), 3)
            -- We're only interested in players that will generate at least minjumps number of jumps
            if curjumps >= settings.minjumps then

                for _, tunitid in pairs(p1.inrange) do
                    local p2 = refresh_state.player_data[tunitid]
                    if (not curbest) or (p2.deficit > curbest.deficit) then
                        curbest = p2
                        curbest_unitid = tunitid
                    end
                end

                -- Check if we found a better target, based on number of jumps and health deficit
                if curbest and (curjumps >= ch_best_jumps) and ((not ch_best_pdata) or (curbest.deficit > ch_best_pdata.deficit)) then
                    ch_best_pdata = curbest
                    ch_best_uid = curbest_unitid
                    ch_best_jumps = curjumps
                end
            end
        end
    end

    -- Clear and update status
    self:ClearChStatus()

    if ch_best_pdata then
        self.core:SendStatusGained(	ch_best_pdata.guid,
        tostring(ch_best_jumps))
        if settings.showjumps then
            for _, tunitid in pairs(ch_best_pdata.inrange) do
                if tunitid ~= ch_best_uid then
                    local p1 = refresh_state.player_data[tunitid]
                    if mana >= 4404 and moving == 0 then
    -- return true
                        SilentCast(1064,p1)  ??
            end
        end
            end
        end
    end
end
end
```

 :Cool:

----------


## Ninjaderp

> hi, i'm searching for Warrior Arms PVE Single Target, i tried Arms PvE/AoE(BossArms SD5.2) on Training Dummy and LFR
> 
> 
> On Training Dummy i get around 29.5k with 398 itemlevel on a 100Mio Test
> 
> 
> Are there any other versions out there that i missed out? SD5.2 seems to be not 100% accurate on Mortal Strike Usage
> 
> Greets and i must say PQR - amazing work!


Search for Bossqwerty in this thread and download the latest arms-profile from his signature if he still has it there.

----------


## nertharul

> hi, i'm searching for Warrior Arms PVE Single Target, i tried Arms PvE/AoE(BossArms SD5.2) on Training Dummy and LFR
> 
> 
> On Training Dummy i get around 29.5k with 398 itemlevel on a 100Mio Test
> 
> 
> Are there any other versions out there that i missed out? SD5.2 seems to be not 100% accurate on Mortal Strike Usage
> 
> Greets and i must say PQR - amazing work!


Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire

Those r the lastest boss profiles, +rep him thnx

----------


## safranzi

Milling Profile for Inscription

----------


## Kaolla

> I'm shocked we don't have Blood DK pvp rotations yet. and literally 1 rotation for pvp right now which hardly works 
> 
> Time to put the try hard hat on and make one I guess.


O_o What do you need it to do? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Andrew2010

> I'll release a 4.0.6 build later. All of the offsets used are not in that XML and I use patterns internally to find them, one of these patterns I know for a fact does not work before 4.1. I can't guarantee you have all of the right offsets either...


Ok, thanks, i will w8 for 4.0.6 release, i know the priority for now is MoP  :Smile:

----------


## travis2861

> Da_Xavi Combat PVE 1.1 ROGUE
> 
> 
> 
> Auto Poison in fight
> Auto Adrenaline Rush by Heroism/Bloodlust
> Auto use Potion Tol´Vir by Heroism/Bloodlust
> Tricks of the Trade on Focus Target
> 
> ...


Saving an Adrenaline rush exclusively for hero/BL is a DPS loss.

----------


## abndrew82

> Milling Profile for Inscription


How exactly does this work, just downloaded it, and placed it in the interupts profile folder. but when I start it, it seems to be casting the milling ability but not selecting the herb to do. To test I threw some Cinderbloom in my bag and my arrow lit up with the Milling icon, but I had to actually click the Cinderbloom in my bag, it didnt go through on its own.

From looking at the code it doesnt really go through your bags to find the herbs, it is just set to cast the ability. I know the DE profile one out there has code to look through bags.

Thanks

----------


## fzU

> Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire
> 
> Those r the lastest boss profiles, +rep him thnx


Thank You Sir!

----------


## XSeeker

@crystal_tech: 
It seems for ur Surv and BM prof everytime i move with my hunter it rapidly casts AoH and AoF constantly why im in motion in battle. Tho it's supost to cast and stay on. just letting you know XD

----------


## solarwake

Kaolla,

How is the masterfrost pvp profile coming? Did I somehow miss it? It isn't in your signature. Hope all is well.

Solarwake

----------


## safranzi

> Saving an Adrenaline rush exclusively for hero/BL is a DPS loss.


yes, Adrenaline Rush used Manual when you not running or any situation ..... Adrenaline Rush used Automatik when Hero/BL aktive ^^

Sorry for my worng Englisch, i can better Spreak German :P

----------


## safranzi

> How exactly does this work, just downloaded it, and placed it in the interupts profile folder. but when I start it, it seems to be casting the milling ability but not selecting the herb to do. To test I threw some Cinderbloom in my bag and my arrow lit up with the Milling icon, but I had to actually click the Cinderbloom in my bag, it didnt go through on its own.
> 
> From looking at the code it doesnt really go through your bags to find the herbs, it is just set to cast the ability. I know the DE profile one out there has code to look through bags.
> 
> Thanks


I hafe found the Problem, is Fixed xD

----------


## safranzi

> Kaolla,
> 
> How is the masterfrost pvp profile coming? Did I somehow miss it? It isn't in your signature. Hope all is well.
> 
> Solarwake


Bubba´s Frost DK Profile Works Great  :Smile:

----------


## Omaha303

I tried to find the info across this thread and on the pqr profile itself without any luck.Can any Warrior currently using Bossqwerty's profile tell me what talent build is based on? Maybe it's his warrior he's selling at the moment? Thanks.

----------


## crystal_tech

> @crystal_tech: 
> It seems for ur Surv and BM prof everytime i move with my hunter it rapidly casts AoH and AoF constantly why im in motion in battle. Tho it's supost to cast and stay on. just letting you know XD


your moving too much. and its doing what it should as its a dps loss to cast an instant shot without hawk. only time you should be in hawk is if your moving and need to cast cobra hence the switching.

side note: on my Demo profile I've added shadow trance as an ability, if you use the glyph of corruption for the procs then add 'Proc - Shadow Trance' right above
'Filler - Incienrate'

----------


## safranzi

Da_Xavi Combat PVE 1.2 ROGUE

Da_Xavi Combat PVE Rota v.1.2

Auto Poison in fight
Auto Adrenaline Rush by Heroism/Bloodlust
Auto use Potion Tol´Vir by Heroism/Bloodlust
Tricks of the Trade on Focus Target

Hold down Left Control = Fan of Knives
Left Control = Manuel Adrenaline Rush
Left Shift = Killing Spree
Right Shift = Fient
Left ALT = Blade Flurry (Only Enable Blade Flurry)

Spec: Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft

Note:

v.1.2
added Left Control = Manuel Adrenaline Rush
added Developer XML Download


v.1.1
added Auto use Potion Tol´Vir by Heroism/Bloodlust

----------


## lawlmoto

> I tried to find the info across this thread and on the pqr profile itself without any luck.Can any Warrior currently using Bossqwerty's profile tell me what talent build is based on? Maybe it's his warrior he's selling at the moment? Thanks.


Generally any proper arms spec with tac mastery.

Single target: Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft

Aoe: Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft

----------


## travis2861

> yes, Adrenaline Rush used Manual when you not running or any situation ..... Adrenaline Rush used Automatik when Hero/BL aktive ^^
> 
> Sorry for my worng Englisch, i can better Spreak German :P


Ah I see, more there for redundancy then anything if your not paying attention.

----------


## tigole1

crystal tech thanks for releasing the demo warlock rotation profile....quick questino do you have to hold shift while in meta in order to pet swap during combat?

----------


## crystal_tech

> crystal tech thanks for releasing the demo warlock rotation profile....quick questino do you have to hold shift while in meta in order to pet swap during combat?


simple answer: yes

long answer: it uses the meta buff timer to calc when to do the pet swap. also it gives more control over cds with having to hold shift.

----------


## teariki

could someone plz repost Dragonfires event driven ret profile?

----------


## taker

Any help would be most welcome. :Cool: 



> *Shaman request - Chain heal (id 1064)*
> 
> Hi everyone, i have not very much hope but i need your help for making this ability to work (its the best chain heal code i have found so far, its based on GridStatusChainHealTarget) i have clean the code but it remains very complex.
> 
> source: GridStatusChainHealTarget - WoW AddOns - CurseForge
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

----------


## Xelper

PQR 2.1.4 is now on the updater. 

-Added support for MOP Beta ObjectManager. You can now use PQR_UnitFacing() and PQR_UnitDistance() on beta.

NOTE: If you ran 2.1.3 in the same session you need to restart WoW.

----------


## zeloch

hey Shauron, can you add to resto druid rotation: 
- turn on/off function key to enabling/disabling decurse (on Zon'ozz HM)
- on Yor'sahj the Unsleeping (HM) heal mode on purple debuff 
- Spine of Deathwing debuff overheal mode 

Thnx =)

----------


## safranzi

> hey Shauron, can you add to resto druid rotation: 
> - turn on/off function key to enabling/disabling decurse (on Zon'ozz HM)
> - on Yor'sahj the Unsleeping (HM) heal mode on purple debuff 
> - Spine of Deathwing debuff overheal mode 
> 
> Thnx =)


can you go alone on Toilet ?

----------


## zeloch

> can you go alone on Toilet ?


))))

function to enabling/disabling decurse then need must have IMHO, every profile update add it manualy - useless work for me

others - not required, but will be good =)

PS: i can post my fixes for sheuron's profiles here, if Sheuron interested for it

----------


## jlmccown

Can someone please help me out....I have searhed and read tons of pages lookin for another resto druid profile...I currently have ashe's.....are there any other on here??

----------


## xLegendx

> Can someone please help me out....I have searhed and read tons of pages lookin for another resto druid profile...I currently have ashe's.....are there any other on here??


For a Resto druid?
Here you go,

[ Sheuron PQR Profiles Pack ] http://goo.gl/rseZ0

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Can someone please help me out....I have searhed and read tons of pages lookin for another resto druid profile...I currently have ashe's.....are there any other on here??


Eff has a decent raiding one. Sheurons is the newest and is still supported tho 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2

----------


## sheuron

Profiles are intended for general use. I recomend you to create a profile copy for specific fights and make custom modifications. All my profile code is shorter and clean as possible to let anyone modify it.

----------


## Ralphiuss

> hey Shauron, can you add to resto druid rotation: 
> - turn on/off function key to enabling/disabling decurse (on Zon'ozz HM)
> - on Yor'sahj the Unsleeping (HM) heal mode on purple debuff 
> - Spine of Deathwing debuff overheal mode 
> 
> Thnx =)


For most of those fights, I either turn off the profile and do it my self..lol I use this program, but it doesn't mean I don't know how to play the game ;p

----------


## ptudia

Hello everyone, for some reason, Sheuron's profiles have stopped working for me recently; I get occasional LUA errors that cause PQR to stop working until I reload. Other profiles crash PQR entirely. I have the latest version of Sheuron's profiles, as well as the latest version of PQR. They stop working with AND without addons. One of the errors is forbidden function cast spell by id or something like that.

The profiles worked a few weeks ago; anyone know what could be up?
Thanks.

----------


## sheuron

> Hello everyone, for some reason, Sheuron's profiles have stopped working for me recently; I get occasional LUA errors that cause PQR to stop working until I reload. Other profiles crash PQR entirely. I have the latest version of Sheuron's profiles, as well as the latest version of PQR. They stop working with AND without addons. One of the errors is forbidden function cast spell by id or something like that.
> 
> The profiles worked a few weeks ago; anyone know what could be up?
> Thanks.


Most common mistake is overwrite old profiles and try to use them without wow restart.

Another common mistake is to copy new profiles and use old data file.

About addons, nobody reported to have conflicts with any addon recently, i guess the issue is fixed. Anyone having troubles try to be explocit about your errors and enviroment, report "my pqr stop working" will not help to fix it.

----------


## lawlmoto

> Most common mistake is overwrite old profiles and try to use them without wow restart.
> 
> Another common mistake is to copy new profiles and use old data file.
> 
> About addons, nobody reported to have conflicts with any addon recently, i guess the issue is fixed. Anyone having troubles try to be explocit about your errors and enviroment, report "my pqr stop working" will not help to fix it.


Getting something like 

BugSack - Development Tools - World of Warcraft Addons - Curse

And then posting the full log will help troubleshooting as well.

----------


## tozededao

onya_resto2_SHAMAN found in here pqr-svn-profiles - Revision 24: /Shaman/Restoration
Is making my game turn on sounds when I manually cast a spell, and sometimes even when I dont do anything.

Any ideas of what it might be?

----------


## Noelpqr

I made a profile for AA priest and I tried it on some hc runs and I liked the result so since I remember that someone asked for Disc priest profile i said why not share it with everyone.
plz note: 
1) This profile is based on sheuron's profile and it even use his data file.
2) This is my 1st time playing on priest and I made this profile after reading on some site which is kinda confused more than it helped but i had to make this profile for my friend so any comments about improving it will be welcome.

Link

----------


## Kaolla

> Kaolla,
> 
> How is the masterfrost pvp profile coming? Did I somehow miss it? It isn't in your signature. Hope all is well.
> 
> Solarwake


Yeah, I apologize for that. I made a dumb mistake with the profile, got into Finals and graduation week before fixing it, and then had to pack up my dorm and ship all my hardware back home. 

I'll certainly get around to it as soon as possible, but for the next couple weeks I'm essentially WoW-free. Given that I've always suggested Bubba's Frost profile as an excellent stopgap measure (honestly, it runs extremely well and is easy to modify) I don't think people are missing out on much, but I am truly sorry about the delays. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Techz

> Prospecting disenchanting.rar
> 
> There you go. I included the prospecting and disenchanting.


Hi All 

Anyone help me out this downloads ok but just wont open??

Many Thanks

Techz :-)

----------


## kickmydog

> Hi All 
> 
> Anyone help me out this downloads ok but just wont open??
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> Techz :-)


Downloaded and unRARed just fine when I just attempted it.

----------


## Techz

> Downloaded and unRARed just fine when I just attempted it.


Its strange when I renamed the download it opened fine don't think nod32 liked the name lol

----------


## drewdenman

Is it possible for healing profiles to only heal a certain group?

Got my alt priest to 85 and running in guilds alt HM runs and I am needed to only heal one group on Yorsaj. Would also need it to NOT cast aoe heals at this point.

I've been using the NOVA priest profiles, and they are amazing on Normal, and very good on certain HM fights, but need to be able to only heal a certain group with single target heals, while paying attention to the target being healed's debuff :X

----------


## freaki

Quick question.is their a functioning shadow priest profile about anywhere as ive searched and cant find one that will work.
by the way want to thank sheuron for his great profiles and to xelper for his amazing hard work on PQR:-)

----------


## saga3180

> Is it possible for healing profiles to only heal a certain group?
> 
> Got my alt priest to 85 and running in guilds alt HM runs and I am needed to only heal one group on Yorsaj. Would also need it to NOT cast aoe heals at this point.
> 
> I've been using the NOVA priest profiles, and they are amazing on Normal, and very good on certain HM fights, but need to be able to only heal a certain group with single target heals, while paying attention to the target being healed's debuff :X


Turn off the rotation. And heal manually its really easy.

----------


## evlow

> Quick question.is their a functioning shadow priest profile about anywhere as ive searched and cant find one that will work.
> by the way want to thank sheuron for his great profiles and to xelper for his amazing hard work on PQR:-)


Freaki, check the nova profile, it works fairly well... I had to tweak it quite a bit to make it more to my liking (like adding engineering gloves, changing the heroic target priority functionality, etc). Other than that it works fairly ok.

----------


## XSeeker

Would anyone happen to have a MoP profile fore a ret pally for the beta? If so please link XD

----------


## onya

> onya_resto2_SHAMAN found in here pqr-svn-profiles - Revision 24: /Shaman/Restoration
> Is making my game turn on sounds when I manually cast a spell, and sometimes even when I dont do anything.
> 
> Any ideas of what it might be?


i'm not on my home computer at the moment.. but in the ---intit function comment out the Sound_EnableSFX stuff in the SilentCast function. I'm not sure why it's broken.

----------


## mrleo

hey bubba  :Smile: 
i have been trying ur disarm and spell reflection code for warriors lately but disarm seems to stance dance a lot before actually disarm the enemy (i know it could be cose of the range and the direction but i cant get it to work  :Frown: )... the spell reflect works great just a couple of things:
1: if for example a shaman is casting lava burst on me and i am at range it will cast the spell reflect but then it will pummel the cast so that SR gets wasted :/...
2: it tried to spell reflect stuff which is not direct to u (in arena if someone is polymorfing my teamm8 it will try cast spell reflect even if the spell is not going for me :/)

----------


## bu_ba_911

Lol stop running at the shaman. Pummel always gets priority :-). And you have never experienced a poly from a mage not looking at you before? And it would be WAY to suspicious if you only ever casted sr when the spell is targeting you and they were either casting on mouseover or focus.

And yes disarm will stance dance if you aren't facing. It's going to be a challenge going through all my profiles updating them to use the new facing checker. But i need to :-P 


Sent from my phone using Tapatalk

----------


## rjthegreatone

Looking for some help here.. Im helping a friend install pqr on their system. we have downloaded the microsoft net 4.0 and have downloaded the latest version of pqr. when we attempt to run the program in game she is getting the error. could not load file or assembly fasmdll_managed. Any ideas what the problem is and how I can get it fixed for her?

----------


## sheuron

> Looking for some help here.. Im helping a friend install pqr on their system. we have downloaded the microsoft net 4.0 and have downloaded the latest version of pqr. when we attempt to run the program in game she is getting the error. could not load file or assembly fasmdll_managed. Any ideas what the problem is and how I can get it fixed for her?


Hope this help  :Big Grin: 
Let me google that for you

----------


## firepong

> Hope this help 
> Let me google that for you


Where in gods name do people find these websites. That was awesome  :Wink:  I'm gonna have to keep that one in mind for later lol

----

Profiles
Link: http://code.google.com/p/pqrotation-...downloads/list

----------


## daveyboyuk

> Hope this help 
> Let me google that for you


i lol'ed  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## rjthegreatone

Wonderfully I already googled that before.. and no it didn't help so I came here to get any insight from folks that may help... let me google that for you unfortunately was of no help

----------


## lostwalker

Ive googled it as well, and was of no help

----------


## lostwalker

I'm running a 64 bit Operating System, but my warcraft client is 32 bit. I downloaded the .net framework that was linked on the site when PQR 2.0 was released.

This is the error i get and no Google search did not help.

See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.IO.FileNotFoundException: Could not load file or assembly 'fasmdll_managed, Version=1.0.3262.20709, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=null' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.
File name: 'fasmdll_managed, Version=1.0.3262.20709, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=null'
at Magic.BlackMagic..ctor()
at ...ctor(Int32 )
at ..()
at ..()
at ..(Object , EventArgs )
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Button.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Button.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs mevent)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.ButtonBase.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Button.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)

WRN: Assembly binding logging is turned OFF.
To enable assembly bind failure logging, set the registry value [HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Fusion!EnableLog] (DWORD) to 1.
Note: There is some performance penalty associated with assembly bind failure logging.
To turn this feature off, remove the registry value [HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Fusion!EnableLog].



************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 (RTMRel.030319-0100)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v4.0.30319/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
PQR
Assembly Version: 2.1.4.0
Win32 Version: 2.1.4
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/*****/Documents/WoW/PQR/PQR.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 built by: RTMRel
CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 built by: RTMRel
CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
System
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 built by: RTMRel
CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 built by: RTMRel
CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Web
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 built by: RTMRel
CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_32/System.Web/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Web.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Core
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 built by: RTMRel
CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Core/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Core.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Configuration
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 (RTMRel.030319-0100)
CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Configuration/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Configuration.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.

----------


## firepong

> Looking for some help here.. Im helping a friend install pqr on their system. we have downloaded the microsoft net 4.0 and have downloaded the latest version of pqr. when we attempt to run the program in game she is getting the error. could not load file or assembly fasmdll_managed. Any ideas what the problem is and how I can get it fixed for her?





> I'm running a 64 bit Operating System, but my warcraft client is 32 bit. I downloaded the .net framework that was linked on the site when PQR 2.0 was released.
> 
> This is the error i get and no Google search did not help.
> 
> See the end of this message for details on invoking 
> just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.
> 
> ************** Exception Text **************
> System.IO.FileNotFoundException: Could not load file or assembly 'fasmdll_managed, Version=1.0.3262.20709, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=null' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.
> ...


Best help for both of you guys for what I can give is this. Go through Windows Update and get all your .Net frameworks from there. I didn't have to download a thing off of Windows site. Just had to go into Windows Update (I'm running Windows 7 Ultimate x64) and check everything that pops up with .Net Framework. After you get all that installed and rebooted, there should be some security updates and .Net Framework Service Packs. Download all of those, reboot again and then, if thing's still aren't working, then you might have a problem. 

Getting the above error you guys are getting means your missing something in the .Net Framework package.

P.S. If from my assumption of the above error message posted, if you are INDEED running a 64-bit machine, then you might want to try downloading the 64-bit .Net Framework as well. Just a suggestion. On a 64-bit machine, both of them are needed. On my machine, when I get updates for .Net Framework, when there are any, I usually get updates for both the 32-bit and 64-bit versions of .Net.

P.S.S. Again, the above is just an assumption, if your still reading  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mrleo

can anybody post a link to a GOOD retribution pvp profile? cant seem to find one

----------


## lostwalker

All my windows updates are up to date. I going to uninstall my .net framework and try again

----------


## Dominium

I suppose Sheuron's protection warrior is the only prot warr profile? Just asking.

----------


## yourson

> I suppose Sheuron's protection warrior is the only prot warr profile? Just asking.


yup, only one that I've found. I hope Sheuron will manage to grab time and update it for MoP.

----------


## Dominium

> yup, only one that I've found. I hope Sheuron will manage to grab time and update it for MoP.


Thanks, really enjoying it so far.

----------


## Noelpqr

/


> Thanks, really enjoying it so far.


so why did you ask if there was another profile?

----------


## abndrew82

> /
> so why did you ask if there was another profile?


Why not, just cause you enjoy one thing doesn't mean you dont try others.

there are a lot of profiles i use all the time, but I constantly give the new ones from other people a try just to see them.

----------


## Noelpqr

@abndrew82 
trying new profiles and asking for a profile is totally different but anyway lets drop this.

or everyone else 
does anyone know a mob that stack debuff on player?`

----------


## firepong

Ok guys, looks like when I lost my Donator Access (didn't have the money to keep it x.x), I lost my signature as well, so here's the link to all my profiles. I'll try and remember to put it at the bottom of all my posts when I post here in the thread:

----
Profiles
Link: Downloads - pqrotation-profiles - Profiles for the WoW Helper Program PQRotation - Google Project Hosting

----------


## MastaRage

> Ok guys, looks like when I lost my Donator Access (didn't have the money to keep it x.x), I lost my signature as well, so here's the link to all my profiles. I'll try and remember to put it at the bottom of all my posts when I post here in the thread:
> 
> ----
> Profiles
> Link: Downloads - pqrotation-profiles - Profiles for the WoW Helper Program PQRotation - Google Project Hostingt




```
Updated Feral DPS Profile -----> http://code.google.com/p/pqrotation-...2.rar&can=2&q=
Feral Tank (More updates coming all the time) ----> FireBear_-_Feral_Tank.rar
Other Profiles: http://code.google.com/p/pqrotation-...downloads/list
```

I can still see^^

----------


## Kaolla

I can see it too! What joy! Everyone hug Firepong.

----------


## DJAloneAtNight

> Ok guys, looks like when I lost my Donator Access (didn't have the money to keep it x.x), I lost my signature as well, so here's the link to all my profiles. I'll try and remember to put it at the bottom of all my posts when I post here in the thread:
> 
> ----
> Profiles
> Link: Downloads - pqrotation-profiles - Profiles for the WoW Helper Program PQRotation - Google Project Hosting


very nice job. =)

----------


## bu_ba_911

Firepong only needs 11 more rep till Contributor by the way.... And I can't give him another 5 yet  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nertharul

> Firepong only needs 11 more rep till Contributor by the way.... And I can't give him another 5 yet



kk just gave firepong 3 reps comon ppl 2 more :O

----------


## robinmiles1

Finally got round to getting my druid to 85 aswell a couple of days ago and been loving your profiles firepong +5 fom me too!

----------


## alex5772

Shauron this is 1 of the error i get using your holy priest, resto druid or resto shamman

Date: 2012-05-07 02:18:14
ID: 59
Error occured in: AddOn: Tukui
Count: 459
Message: Error: AddOn Tukui attempted to call a forbidden function (UNKNOWN()) from a tainted execution path.
Debug:
[C]: ?
[C]: CastSpellByID()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:687: PQR_CastAbility()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:541: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289:
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214
AddOns:
MoncaiCompare, v1.4.3
Swatter, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
ACP, v3.3.17 
AdiBags, vv1.4.7.1
AdvancedTradeSkillWindow, v
Altoholic, v4.3.001
AucAdvanced, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
AucFilterBasic, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
AucFilterOutlier, v5.13.5258.5187(5.13/embedded)
AucMatchUndercut, v5.13.5258.5232(5.13/embedded)
AucScanData, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
AucStatHistogram, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
AucStatiLevel, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
AucStatPurchased, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
AucStatSales, v5.13.5258.4838(5.13/embedded)
AucStatSimple, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
AucStatStdDev, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
AucStatWOWEcon, v5.13.5258.4828(5.13/embedded)
AucUtilAHWindowControl, v5.13.5258.5133(5.13/embedded)
AucUtilAppraiser, v5.13.5258.5241(5.13/embedded)
AucUtilAskPrice, v5.13.5258.5160(5.13/embedded)
AucUtilAutoMagic, v5.13.5258.5224(5.13/embedded)
AucUtilCompactUI, v5.13.5258.5254(5.13/embedded)
AucUtilEasyBuyout, v5.13.5258.5241(5.13/embedded)
AucUtilFixAH, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
AucUtilItemSuggest, v5.13.5258.5224(5.13/embedded)
AucUtilPriceLevel, v5.13.5258.5241(5.13/embedded)
AucUtilScanButton, v5.13.5258.5153(5.13/embedded)
AucUtilScanFinish, v5.13.5258.5153(5.13/embedded)
AucUtilScanProgress, v5.13.5258.4979(5.13/embedded)
AucUtilScanStart, v5.13.5258.5153(5.13/embedded)
AucUtilSearchUI, v5.13.5258.5254(5.13/embedded)
AucUtilSimpleAuction, v5.13.5258.5210(5.13/embedded)
AucUtilVendMarkup, v5.13.5258.4828(5.13/embedded)
Babylonian, v5.1.DEV.312(/embedded)
BeanCounter, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
Carbonite, v4.301
CarboniteTransfer, v1.01
Configator, v5.1.DEV.312(/embedded)
DataStore, v4.3.001
DataStoreAchievements, v4.3.001
DataStoreAgenda, v4.3.001
DataStoreAuctions, v4.3.001
DataStoreCharacters, v4.3.001
DataStoreContainers, v4.3.001
DataStoreCrafts, v4.3.001
DataStoreCurrencies, v4.3.001
DataStoreInventory, v4.3.001
DataStoreMails, v4.3.001
DataStorePets, v4.3.001
DataStoreQuests, v4.3.001
DataStoreReputations, v4.3.001
DataStoreSpells, v4.3.001
DataStoreStats, v4.3.001
DataStoreTalents, v4.3.001
DBMCore, v
DBMPartyCataclysm, v
DebugLib, v5.1.DEV.312(/embedded)
Enchantrix, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
EnchantrixBarker, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
Informant, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
LibExtraTip, v5.12.DEV.319(/embedded)
Omen, v3.1.6
SavedInstances, v4.6.2
Skada, vr386
SkadaCC, v1.0
SkadaDamage, v1.0
SkadaDamageTaken, v1.0
SkadaDeaths, v1.0
SkadaDebuffs, v1.0
SkadaDispels, v1.0
SkadaEnemies, v1.0
SkadaHealing, v1.0
SkadaPower, v1.0
SkadaThreat, v1.0
SlideBar, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
Stubby, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
TipHelper, v5.12.DEV.315(/embedded)
TrackOMatic, v1.0.7
Tukui, v14.30
TukuiConfigUI, v
TukuiRaidHealing, v
BlizRuntimeLib_enUS v4.3.4.40300 <us>
(ck=b4e)

----------


## crystal_tech

my rep is on cooldown but i tried firepong, 

sidenote - i've only gotten 3~4 rep for since I released my demo lock profile. I thank those who did rep me. so that tells me peps rep are on cd like mine or my profiles aren't up to snuff.

----------


## bu_ba_911

Alright just a heads up.... I need some people to test my Pally and Warrior profiles.... I tried implementing the UnitFacing that Xelper added with latest PQR.... but I have ZERO time to test it....

I also added in the potential for Custom Tables for healing in Pally, but I'm not testing that yet, just if the code I added in breaks the rotation. 

PLEASE MAKE A BACKUP OF YOUR CURRENT PROFILES IF YOU NEED TO USE THEM WITHIN THE NEXT 10 HOURS!!!! Because that's how long it will take before I can realistically get back home and make the changes needed is any need to be made

And if you get any error please post them on the Team Nova thread to keep the post count lower on this thread.

Updating SVN now.

----------


## dxterminator

Your feral druid profile, does it have a single target profile, caus all I can find are AOE profiles.

----------


## Ralphiuss

> Alright just a heads up.... I need some people to test my Pally and Warrior profiles.... I tried implementing the UnitFacing that Xelper added with latest PQR.... but I have ZERO time to test it....
> 
> I also added in the potential for Custom Tables for healing in Pally, but I'm not testing that yet, just if the code I added in breaks the rotation. 
> 
> PLEASE MAKE A BACKUP OF YOUR CURRENT PROFILES IF YOU NEED TO USE THEM WITHIN THE NEXT 10 HOURS!!!! Because that's how long it will take before I can realistically get back home and make the changes needed is any need to be made
> 
> And if you get any error please post them on the Team Nova thread to keep the post count lower on this thread.
> 
> Updating SVN now.


I'll test them when I get home tonight. You can catch me on MSN and I'll let you know what's going on.

----------


## firepong

> Your feral druid profile, does it have a single target profile, caus all I can find are AOE profiles.


If your talking about mine, yes it has single target. Single target is KittyCleave and AoE is KittyAoE/BerserkAoE. Make sure that you update the profile through the rotation editor before use though or you will be missing the Data file.

EDIT* And for all the people saying they couldn't see my signature. When my Donator fell off, it knocked me down to Lazy Leecher because of my post count was so low (Reason for this was I made the account 4 years ago and never used it  :Wink: ). Anyways, it had disappeared. Guess the rep helped guys, I thank you all :cry: :EEK!: 

EDIT** Also, new Data file pushed for my Feral DPS Profile. Same Version, just new Data file. So for everyone using it, update through Rotation Editor Tab.

EDIT*** If anyone needs to know how to update a rotation, its like this: 
1.Rotation Editor
2. Select Class
3. Select Profile
4. Click Button that Says "Download Update"

Attachment 7311
Attachment 7313

----------


## sheuron

When happend and which addon, in not gong to check 50 addons.

----------


## bu_ba_911

Ty ralphius. Yea only thing I had time for was loading it up in pally and fall damage testing. No errors there but that wasn't testing any of the new code, just checking that there wasn't a syntax error : p

Sent from my phone using Tapatalk

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> When happend and which addon, in not gong to check 50 addons.


Let me google that for you


```
Error occured in: AddOn: Tukui
Count: 459
Message: Error: AddOn Tukui attempted to call a forbidden function (UNKNOWN()) from a tainted execution path.
```

----------


## firepong

Again, if anyone missed that on the last page, here ya go lol

If anyone needs to know how to update a rotation, its like this: 
1.Rotation Editor
2. Select Class
3. Select Profile
4. Click Button that Says "Download Update"

Attachment 7311
Attachment 7313

*Limitations may apply: Only valid if the profile developer has actually included a link to update their profiles. Do not work with all.

P.S. I have finally dissected the use of Attachments within a post from this site  :Cool:

----------


## mrleo

guys im trying the new nova stuff but with the warrior pvp one it says something like "your missing pqr_nova_data.lua. rotation has been stopped" and it wont let me activate it... anybody can tell what i gotta do? ty  :Wink:

----------


## firepong

> guys im trying the new nova stuff but with the warrior pvp one it says something like "your missing pqr_nova_data.lua. rotation has been stopped" and it wont let me activate it... anybody can tell what i gotta do? ty


See my above post my man. It helps. Look at the pictures too C.c

P.S. Funny how I can see the future  :Wink:

----------


## bu_ba_911

Use the download update in rotation editor and update the data profile :-) 

Sent from my phone using Tapatalk

----------


## chiraxx

Hi!
Who can tell which profile is best for pvp.
Any class and spec.

----------


## wayne...

is your mop one working? for Feral i try it is doing noting all update any update to it or  :Stick Out Tongue:  your ele one is working good

@firepong

----------


## bu_ba_911

I hear kickmydog's mm pvp hunter can kick some butt lol 

Never personally used it, just from a friend's review 

Sent from my phone using Tapatalk

----------


## firepong

> is your mop one working? for Feral i try it is doing noting all update any update to it or  your ele one is working good
> 
> @firepong


It should be working. Haven't used it lately. I'll take a look at it when I get the time. I'm mainly using my Elemental Shaman one to tell you the truth. My druid is still sitting at 85 in Orgrimmar  :Wink: 

So it is broken with one of the latest updates. I'll try and figure out whats broken and post back with a fix lol

----------


## wayne...

> It should be working. Haven't used it lately. I'll take a look at it when I get the time. I'm mainly using my Elemental Shaman one to tell you the truth. My druid is still sitting at 85 in Orgrimmar


k cool  :Smile:  ya i like your ele one  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mistytwlight

When I turn a PQR rotation on on any of my toons, I get this error message
PQR_xrn.lua is missing. Rotation has been stopped Disabled
Can anyone help me with how to fix this?

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> When I turn a PQR rotation on on any of my toons, I get this error message
> PQR_xrn.lua is missing. Rotation has been stopped Disabled
> Can anyone help me with how to fix this?


Same page...

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2249792 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

----------


## sheuron

> Let me google that for you
> 
> 
> ```
> Error occured in: AddOn: Tukui
> Count: 459
> Message: Error: AddOn Tukui attempted to call a forbidden function (UNKNOWN()) from a tainted execution path.
> ```


Im asking this because already checked Tukui last week and got no errors.

----------


## Fumi

Hi, i recently reinstalled my computer and i lost all my PQR profiles and stuff (i backed up the wrong folder  :Frown: ) does anyone have a PQR with a lot of profiles that they wanna share?  :Smile:

----------


## Dominium

Guys, kinda non-PQR related, but help me decide: blood dk or feral druid for tanking? :P Looking for best DPS + fun

----------


## Techz

> I hear kickmydog's mm pvp hunter can kick some butt lol 
> 
> Never personally used it, just from a friend's review 
> 
> Sent from my phone using Tapatalk


Which one of kickmydog is the best for a hunter????

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Guys, kinda non-PQR related, but help me decide: blood dk or feral druid for tanking? :P Looking for best DPS + fun


I gotta say feral tank, first time tanking a raid did heroic morchok & then rest 8/8normal with gabbz kittybear. Thats what I can recommend at least  :Smile:

----------


## Ralphiuss

Would anyone be interested in doing a cross realm Firelands?

----------


## nertharul

> Would anyone be interested in doing a cross realm Firelands?


if its in 5 hrs i would like 2 :P

----------


## Dominium

> I gotta say feral tank, first time tanking a raid did heroic morchok & then rest 8/8normal with gabbz kittybear. Thats what I can recommend at least


Yeah, that's what I decided to roll. How's the DPS of a feral druid? Yes, I do care about DPS as a tank  :Wink: )

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Yeah, that's what I decided to roll. How's the DPS of a feral druid? Yes, I do care about DPS as a tank )


^^ It is very good, bearcatting as tank in LFR madness I can go up to 40-45k.

----------


## Dominium

Sounds awesome, should I use just KittyBear or KittyPVE too? Just dinged lvl 10 btw ;D

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Sounds awesome, should I use just KittyBear or KittyPVE too? Just dinged lvl 10 btw ;D


Kittybear is fine, it goes into catmode whenever you shapeshift, and back to bearmode once you go back. I've added a stoprotation-mode once I press leftshiftkey for my own needs ^^

----------


## evlow

> Let me google that for you
> 
> 
> ```
> Error occured in: AddOn: Tukui
> Count: 459
> Message: Error: AddOn Tukui attempted to call a forbidden function (UNKNOWN()) from a tainted execution path.
> ```


Yea all of a sudden i'm having problems w/ tukui and the addon as well, back to default UI and it works w/o issue. No addon updates, just random problems now.

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

@Sheuron

I'm still getting errors on some of my characters. On my rogue I will usually get the error as soon as combat starts, ElvUI is blocked from this action, disable or ignore. If I disable and reload ui it's fine. Next pull I get the error again. This time BigBrother is blocked. Disable. Reload. Next pull, Recount is blocked. It continues like this. If I leave the addon on and just reload ui, it works fine til we next pull again. So every time we enter combat I must reload ui.

Only other classes I've been playing recently are resto shaman and druid and they seem to be ok now. I get maybe one error in a day but that's fine. Can't speak for other classes right now.

I hope that helps to narrow it down it some way. Maybe it's just something Blizzard changed recently.

----------


## ace99ro

what is the most complete Boomkin profile atm ?

i have tried the NOVA team one , it looks pretty fine but for some reason it does not cast Starsurge not on proc / not off proc dunno why because the spell is in the rotation , and it also lacks detonate on the shrooms , and also i think i have firepongs one with mouseover dots and auto detonate on 3 shrooms thats pretty nice but both feel like they are lacking a bit .

----------


## Ninjaderp

> what is the most complete Boomkin profile atm ?
> 
> i have tried the NOVA team one , it looks pretty fine but for some reason it does not cast Starsurge not on proc / not off proc dunno why because the spell is in the rotation , and it also lacks detonate on the shrooms , and also i think i have firepongs one with mouseover dots and auto detonate on 3 shrooms thats pretty nice but both feel like they are lacking a bit .


I think the best way to get those profiles improved your way is to make a list of improvements that are needed? ^^

----------


## yourson

> Alright just a heads up.... I need some people to test my Pally and Warrior profiles.... I tried implementing the UnitFacing that Xelper added with latest PQR.... but I have ZERO time to test it....
> 
> I also added in the potential for Custom Tables for healing in Pally, but I'm not testing that yet, just if the code I added in breaks the rotation. 
> 
> PLEASE MAKE A BACKUP OF YOUR CURRENT PROFILES IF YOU NEED TO USE THEM WITHIN THE NEXT 10 HOURS!!!! Because that's how long it will take before I can realistically get back home and make the changes needed is any need to be made
> 
> And if you get any error please post them on the Team Nova thread to keep the post count lower on this thread.
> 
> Updating SVN now.


Not sure what kind of test you needed but anyway I tested it a bit on dummy. No errors... rotation works, but DPS ain't great. No stance dance (aint gonna be needed in MoP probablly) and no check if CS debuff is up (from p4) so it waste it when debuff is already up. Also wouldn't be bad to have Deadly Calm into regular rotation... and make like subversion for trash without it, or something like that. Leap on mouse over is handy to have, if needed I should be able to dig code from some other profile and post it.

Left Shift on mouse over for charge doesn't work (stated in profile note).

Please feel free to say what do you exactly need tested and I can always pop into LFR and check (almost full bis gear).

----------


## BHLDepression

*Assassinate Creed Combat Rogue*

This is Blinded's profile, I just redid the rotation to always keep Recuperate up and no longer use killing spree. This is what I used to kill lord hiram creed, But I can imagine it can be used for any other high level boss or soloing raids.

Assassinate creed.zip

----------


## sheuron

> @Sheuron
> 
> I'm still getting errors on some of my characters. On my rogue I will usually get the error as soon as combat starts, ElvUI is blocked from this action, disable or ignore. If I disable and reload ui it's fine. Next pull I get the error again. This time BigBrother is blocked. Disable. Reload. Next pull, Recount is blocked. It continues like this. If I leave the addon on and just reload ui, it works fine til we next pull again. So every time we enter combat I must reload ui.
> 
> Only other classes I've been playing recently are resto shaman and druid and they seem to be ok now. I get maybe one error in a day but that's fine. Can't speak for other classes right now.
> 
> I hope that helps to narrow it down it some way. Maybe it's just something Blizzard changed recently.


I m unable to replicate this. Using Tukui now on LFR as rogue combat, none error.

@FrostDKsFTW, try removing Tricks of the trade from rotation and tell me if still get the error

----------


## Chicotheman

> my rep is on cooldown but i tried firepong, 
> 
> sidenote - i've only gotten 3~4 rep for since I released my demo lock profile. I thank those who did rep me. so that tells me peps rep are on cd like mine or my profiles aren't up to snuff.


I repped you, because there some really nice things in there (Pet switching actually works, wtf is this black magic ;D), but it's still not pulling the dps I need. I'm currently using valmas, and on heroic spine of deathwing, it also doesn't pop CDs like meta or anything because of the level of the mobs on that fight, so it's not a cooldown advantage, I'm pulling 21-26k dps depending on where we get to in the fight, with yours I'm pulling ~17k. Honestly not sure why.

EDIT: ALso repped firepong. Yay firepong! Congratz on contributor whenever you get it.

----------


## Xelper

I just quickly skimmed through Tukui and couldn't find anything... but there are a lot of Lua files, I could have easily missed something.

I suggest closing all addons BUT Tukui and seeing if you can replicate the problem.

----------


## Ralphiuss

So I'm trying to crate my own profile using a data file. 

I created an ability and put the code 

if PQR_LoadLua("PQR_Ralphiuss.lua") == false then
PQR_WriteToChat("You are missing PQR_Ralphiuss.lua Rotation has been stopped.", "Error")
PQR_StopRotation()
return true
end

I have the file "PQR_Ralphiuss.lua" in the data folder.

But it still wont load the data file. Am I suppose to put something in the data file? The data file has rips from probably three different data files. Could it be that maybe the data file is not properly formatted?

----------


## evlow

> I m unable to replicate this. Using Tukui now on LFR as rogue combat, none error.
> 
> @FrostDKsFTW, try removing Tricks of the trade from rotation and tell me if still get the error


Hey sheuron, mine is actually happening with the mage profile as well. I'm going to try to reproduce it in LFR myself and see if I can.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> So I'm trying to crate my own profile using a data file. 
> 
> I created an ability and put the code 
> 
> if PQR_LoadLua("PQR_Ralphiuss.lua") == false then
> PQR_WriteToChat("You are missing PQR_Ralphiuss.lua Rotation has been stopped.", "Error")
> PQR_StopRotation()
> return true
> end
> ...


it's either u didn't close PQR, Reload UI, then reopen PQR.....

Or your Data File has a syntax error and it can't load because of that error  :Big Grin: 




> Not sure what kind of test you needed but anyway I tested it a bit on dummy. No errors... rotation works, but DPS ain't great. No stance dance (aint gonna be needed in MoP probablly) and no check if CS debuff is up (from p4) so it waste it when debuff is already up. Also wouldn't be bad to have Deadly Calm into regular rotation... and make like subversion for trash without it, or something like that. Leap on mouse over is handy to have, if needed I should be able to dig code from some other profile and post it.
> 
> Left Shift on mouse over for charge doesn't work (stated in profile note).
> 
> Please feel free to say what do you exactly need tested and I can always pop into LFR and check (almost full bis gear).


Lol I really need to clarify this more often, my Arms Warrior is mainly based around PvP  :Big Grin: 

The charge is confusing.... it used to work... maybe a previous update broke it and I just never noticed :-/

What I added to the Warrior was better logic on Disarm and Pummel, and added in the PQR_UnitFacing. This should fix the Disarm stance dancing, and only try Pummeling when they are in front of you  :Big Grin: 

if these pass their tests, i'll also add a check to pummel that don't try casting it if SR buff is on player  :Smile:

----------


## Xelper

It should auto-reload your Lua files after exiting the Lua file editor, or clicking one of the labels (Rotation 1: -> Rotation 4).

Reloading UI or PQR shouldn't be necessary.

----------

